# "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!



## monique5

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2017 (MNSSHP)
*
Welcome to the "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Thread, where you will get THE most updated information for all of your Halloween needs! Most of this information is from last year's party. However, I will update the thread as new information is released

* *

Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions
​*What are the dates for the 2017 MNSSHP?*
*August 2017 Dates*
_August 25 & 29_

*September 2017 Dates*
_September __1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 & 29_​
*Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party has been canceled on Sunday, September 10th. *
 ​
*October 2017 Dates*
_October __1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 & 31_​
*November 2017 Dates*
_November 1 _
*
*​*CM Discounted Parties* 
_August 25 & 29 _
_September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 _

*Sold Out Dates: **9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)

Disney released Official 2017 MNSSHP Dates early morning of 4/6/17. 32 Parties for 2017 (29 in 2016). 

On these nights, the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm to guests who have not purchased tickets for the Halloween Party.
MNSSHP is from 7pm until midnight.
MNSSHP is traditionally held on Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday nights in September; and Tuesday, Thursday, Friday, and Sunday nights in October.

*Official Guest List (2017): *
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/

*For those wanting to attend MNSSHP & MVMCP*
*MVMCP 2017 Dates*
*November *_*9, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 26 & 28*_
*December **1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 10, 12, 14, 15, 17, 19, 21 & 22*​*When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *
*2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets went on sale prior to prices being released.*​
2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.​
*How much do tickets cost? *
Ticket prices vary depending on the date of the party.

*2017 Prices *

*General Purchase Pricing*
August 25 & 29 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
September 19 & 26 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax 
September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax 
October 1 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax
October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24 & 26 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax
October 6, 13, 20, 27 & 29 - Adult: $99 + tax, Child: $94 + tax
October 31 - Adult: $115 + tax, Child: $110 + tax
November 1 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax

*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
August 25 & 29 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
September 19 & 26 - Adult: $73 + tax, Child: $68 + tax
September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
October 1 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17 & 19 - Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax

*Military Ticket Prices* *
 August 25 & 29 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75​
*Active and Retired U.S. Military, including members of the U.S. Coast Guard and participating members of the National Guard and Reserve. You can purchase additional tickets for up to five (5) family members and/or friends.
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/​
_Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?_
 Direct From Walt Disney World

These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They cannot be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.
From Shades of Green

You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green's Ticket Office.
Call 407-824-1403 for details.
*Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*

Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account (MDE)_.
Definitely in advance of the party, especially if you plan to attend on Halloween night, or if there is a specific day you prefer to go. There were not many sold out parties in 2016. More parties sold out in advance in 2015 than ever before. Of the 26 parties in 2014, 11 sold out in advance (guest list thread on the Disboards). The first party to sell out in 2016 was Halloween night (October 31) and that party sold out on September 16.
*What time does MNSSHP start? What time can I enter the park? *
MNSSHP officially starts at 7pm. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or trick-or-treating will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.​*Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*

Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wristband. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK. 
Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park.
MNSSHP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm.
As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party.
_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
*Locations *
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)​*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
*Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
_Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day.
_​*Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance​
_*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to *SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.) ---_It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE. _​
FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/​
***Do you have a map of the party? *
Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Map gives you an idea of special foods available, as well as show times for the major entertainment.​* 
 *​*What "tricks-or-treats" are offered?*

More than 40 different kinds of brand-name candies, including Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, M&Ms and KitKats, are included in three trick-or-treat candy mixes offered during the parties.
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the park, but the bags tend to be small. However, you can bring your own bag or purchase a souvenir bag in the park. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. There is no limit to how many times you can go back to the same location for more.​
*Food Allergy Info:*
Guests with food allergies can get a special trick-or-treat bag _*(teal bag)*_ and coins that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness). These bags and coins can be picked up at Heritage House to be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats at various locations in the park.

You will be able to view an allergy-friendly menu listing all the special treats available. According to their manufacturers the treats are free of the 8 major allergens – milk, eggs, peanuts, tree nuts, fish, shellfish, wheat, and soy, and are also made in a facility free of those allergens. Below is a list of all the allergy-friendly options:
Smarties
Gummy Worms
Gummy Bears
Jelly Beans
Rice Milk Chocolate Bar
Dark Chocolate Bar
Vanilla Honey Graham Crunchy Cookies
Double Chocolate Crunchy Cookies
_Non-Food Items: Halloween Friends Magnet Kit & Scarecrow Magnet Kit_
​http://www.chipandco.com/allergy-friendly-treats-mickeys-not-scary-halloween-party-279781/
​*Where can I Trick-or-Treat" in the Magic Kingdom?*

*Adventureland *
Jungle Cruise
Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room
Pirates of the Caribbean 

*Liberty Square* 
Heritage House (Allergy Friendly ONLY)
Liberty Square Riverboat (Lower Landing)

*Fantasyland *
Pinocchio Village Haus
Mickey's PhilharMagic 
Pete's Silly Sideshow

*Storybook Circus*
Pete's Silly Slideshow

*Tomorrowland*
At the main doors to Stitch's Great Escape!
Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress
The Entrance to Space Mountain
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe Bay 1

*Full trick-or-treat trail at the Frontierland Railroad Station??- Will Update for 2017 When Reported*​*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP? *

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater

*Adventureland*
Aladdin with Abu, Princess Jasmine, Jafar, Genie
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Captain Jack Sparrow
Moana

*Liberty Square*
Jack Skellington and Sally (Gazebo)

*Fantasyland*
Belle and Gaston (Gaston's Tavern)
Alice, the Mad Hatter, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts 
Ariel & Prince Eric
Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet
Cinderella & Princess Elena, Rapunzel and Tiana (Princess Fairytale Hall)
Anastasia and Drizella

*Storybook Circus*
The Seven Dwarfs
Donald, Daisy and Minnie Mouse 
Pirate Goofy
Cruella De Vil

*Tomorrowland*
Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear​
*How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*
_It depends._ There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs or Captain Jack Sparrow you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes. _FYI: Most M&G lines reported as being longer this year; Jack Skellington and Sally reported as meeting at 5pm (line up at 4pm) - 2016. M&G lines appear to be even longer this year, especially the new Moana M&G. _

_2017: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 5pm, Moana @ 5:45pm and the 7D at 6:15pm._​
*Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*

Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, on MyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._​
PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.​_https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/_​
*Magic Shots *​
_Magic Shots this year include the Headless Horseman (Main Entrance of Magic Kingdom), Haunted Mansion Animation (Town Square looking down Main Street), A Grim Grinning Ghost/Ghost Coach Driver (Hearse in front of Haunted Mansion), a Pumpkin Patch (Town Square), Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts (Main Street, U.S.A.), Dancing Skeleton Specialty (Outside of Ariel’s Grotto in New Fantasyland, after dark), the Apple (Around the Park), & the Scary Pumpkin._

_*Previously*, the Spooks for a Ghoulish Delight (Main Street, U.S.A.), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (In Front of the Rocking Chairs Next to The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square)._ 
_Will they be available this year?_

​​
_*PhotoPass Props for MNSSHP (*__*New This Year)*_​
Festive props you can use in your photos at various locations around the park, and a lamp inspired by the Haunted Mansion cemetery watchman that you can include in your photos near the attraction entrance beginning around 8 p.m.​
  
​*Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*
Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.​
_List of Open Attractions _​
Main Street, U.S.A.
Town Square Theater
Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom​
*Adventureland*
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean
Swiss Family Treehouse
A Pirate's Adventure ~ Treasures of the Seven Seas

*Frontierland*
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Country Bear Jamboree

*Liberty Square*
Haunted Mansion

*Fantasyland*
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
“It’s a Small World”
Peter Pan’s Flight
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mad Tea Party
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
Princess Fairytale Hall

*Storybook Circus*
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer

*Tomorrowland*
Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Space Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor​
_Please note: All attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice._​*What are the times for Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade?*

Boo-To-You runs at 9:15pm and 11:15pm. 
It has been discussed that the second parade is less crowded than the first. There are advantages and disadvantages to both depending on your party size/age and party plans. _Not sure about crowd levels for either parade with the time change of the first parade (2017)._
FYI: The parade route begins in Frontierland, follows the waterway until it reaches Liberty Square, crosses the Liberty Square bridge, circles Central Plaza in front of Cinderella's Castle, then heads down Main Street, U.S.A., where it ends next to Harmony Barbershop.
*What time is Happy HalloWishes (Fireworks)?*

HalloWishes is at 10:15pm on party nights.
*Are there any Dining Options?*
Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.
_
Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _

*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isla

*Frontierland*
Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn
Churro Cart

*Liberty Square*
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square market _(until 9pm)_
Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_

*Fantasyland*
The Friars Nook _(until 10pm)_
Storybook Treats
Gastons Tavern

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Rays Starlight Cafe
Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
The Lunching Pad
_
Halloween-themed specialty treats are available at the following locations:_
These treats will only be available within the Magic Kingdom during MNSSHP (2017).
*Gaston’s Tavern - *Pumpkin Cheesecake Dome 
*Sleepy Hallow - *Jake Skellington Dessert, Pumpkin Mickey Waffle 
*Storybook Treats - *Candy Corn Soft Serve Ice Cream
*Main Street Bakery - *Pumpkin Cheesecake Dome 
*Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe - *Worms and Dirt Dessert 
*Auntie Gravity’s Galactic Goodies* *(Tomorrowland) - * Candy Corn Ice Cream

*Haunted Mansion Desserts*​_Each with a different flavor and themed chocolate accent (Located @ The Following Places):_
_Aloha Isle:_ chocolate tart filled with chocolate ganache and topped with Oreo panna cotta and a white chocolate Haunted Mansion-inspired portrait.
_Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies:_ chocolate tart filled with raspberry compote and topped with white chocolate mousse and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.
_Liberty Square Market:_ chocolate tart filled with chocolate ganache and topped with peanut butter icing and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.
_Storybook Treats:_ chocolate tart filled with lemon curd, strawberry compote and topped with strawberry mousse and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.​_*​Throughout the Park: *_Chocolate Crisped Rice Treats and Vampire Mickey Brownies​*
 Treats Offered All Day, Every Day (August  25-November 1)*
Main Street Bakery: Mickey Halloween Cupcake & Mickey-Shaped Cinnamon Roll 
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor:  Pumpkin-Flavored Ice Cream

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A​*Should I attend?*

Is MNSSHP worth it? IMO it is most definitely worth the price at least once. I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP, so I expect to enjoy MNSSHP. We thoroughly enjoyed attending our 1st MNSSHP (2016), we attended 2 parties (10/30 & 10/31). It’s definitely worth it if your budget allows.
There’s plenty of special entertainment, special decorations and lighting, and lots of unique character meet and greets.
If you decide to attend MNSSHP, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, and use any available discounts (i.e. DVC, AP, etc,).
Tickets are more expensive on the day of the party, and several nights each year sell out completely.
*Party Crowds*
MNSSHP is a special ticket event with a limited amount of tickets sold. It has been discussed that more tickets are being sold as of late. However, due to Party Entertainment, crowds tend to be more concentrated around the events, especially the parade and fireworks. Also, parties are typically busier the closer to Halloween and on Halloween night. If you can attend one in early to mid-September you will find it less crowded than one in late October. Day of the week tends to matter as well, with Monday through Thursday evenings being less busy than the weekend events.​
*Transportation*
The Walt Disney World Transportation, including the boat launches, bus and monorail stations, all continue to run during and after Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. ​
*Weather*
_Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place. Please note 2016 did have weather closers (See 2016 Official MNSSHP Thread)._​
Due to Florida weather, ensure that your costume/party attire is cool enough to wear in the heat and humidity and something that can easily be covered in a poncho.
Average high temperature: 84°F
Average low temperature: 66°F
Mean temperature: 75°F
Record high temperature: 95°F (1958)
Record low temperature: 38°F (2008)
Average Precipitation: 2.52 in.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/​
_
*It's a Halloween Party! Do people dress up?*_
YES! Yes! and Yes! Dressing up may be the most fun part of MNSSHP for both children and adults. Adults and children could wear a fun Halloween shirt, or become part of the new disneybounding trend (wear regular clothes that invoke a specific character based on your style and budget.) 

*The Pirates League & Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*
The Pirates League offers Pirate or Pirate Princess makeovers, while BBB offers a new Minnie Mouse "witch" inspired look.

Reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (407-WDW-STYLE or 407-939-7895) and The Pirates League (407-WDW-CREW or 407-939-2739) should be made as far in advance as possible. These locations book up fast, especially on Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party nights!


*Costume Guidelines for 2017  MNSSHP *
*COSTUMES YOU CAN – AND CAN’T – WEAR* ​*General*

Disney reserves the right to deny admission to or remove any person wearing attire that is considered inappropriate or attire that could detract from the experience of other Guests.
All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
Costumes must be family-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive, objectionable or violent.
Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
Guests who do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into, and/or removed from, unless his or her costume can be modified to meet the above standards.
*
For Guests ages 13 and under:*

Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible. 

*For Guests ages 14 and older:*

Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g.,full-length Princess dresses)
Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist. 
Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable. 
Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face. 
Masks of any kind may not be worn. 


*MNSSHP Dining FAQ*​*Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*
*Yes, *you can make your reservations up until 6pm. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete*. If you have not purchased a MNSSHP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out.

_At Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, 3 of the most popular table-service restaurants in Magic Kingdom park will be open. _
*Be Our Guest*
*Cinderella's Royal Table
The Crystal Palace*

_*Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 9:30 PM.*_​

Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert party reservations. No exceptions will be made. 
Valid tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party are required to make reservations and are not included in the price of dining or dessert party packages.
Advance reservations are strongly recommended and can be made up to 180 days prior to arrival.
Reservations will not be available through each restaurant’s dining page for the duration of the event.
Restaurant menus will remain the same during the event.
Crystal Palace Character Dining will remain the same—Character appearances are subject to change or cancellation without notice.
Disney Dining Plans will be accepted at all 3 participating restaurants.
Call (407) 939-3463 to purchase party tickets and make dining/dessert party reservations or book online @ https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/.

*Should I eat in a Disney Restaurant while the party is going on? Will I miss something?*

This is subjective, and you will see conflicting opinions posted on various threads. Remember - you can enter the park at 4pm if you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket. If you want to you can make an ADR starting from 4pm and on. Most agree that you should eat either before, or during the 4-7pm time periods so you *DO NOT waste time/miss the Halloween Festivities*.
If you choose to make a ADR during during MNSSHP, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/.
*Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert party?*
*Yes, there is a dessert party!*​
*2017 - Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package *
 The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9). A separate Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ticket is also required and is not included in the price of the package. Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium package or book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/.​
Raise your glass for a ghostly toast of sparkling cider while indulging in Halloween-themed eats, including chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Specialty drinks, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.

Dessert party time – 9:15 PM
Fireworks show time – 10:15 PM

_Check-in Times & Locations_​
Guests  can check-in at the Will Call window, located outside the main entrance to Magic Kingdom Park, between 4:00 PM and 7:00 PM to enjoy dinner before the festivities. 
Guests may also check-in directly at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at 4:00 PM.
All Guests will receive identification credentials upon check-in and must present for entry to the dessert party.
_Important Details_​
Valid admission ticket for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is required and not included in the price of this package.
Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
In the event of inclement weather, the fireworks may be delayed or canceled. However, the dessert party will occur regardless of weather conditions.
_*
New for 2017 - Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing
*_
*Location: *Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden.
*Dates: *Select nights August 29 through November 1, 2017
*Dessert Party Time: *9:15 PM
*Fireworks Show Time: *10:15 PM
*Price: *$59 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $35 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9

*How to Book: *Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium dessert party package or online @ 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/.

Note: Valid theme park admission and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required and are not included in package cost.​
*Haunted Mansion*
Madame Carlotta and Madame Rinata _*typically*_ sit on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line. 
*Times: 7:00pm - 11:00pm*
There's also special PhotoPass opportunity with the Hitchhiking Ghosts _(See Magic Shots Info)_. 


*MNSSHP Entertainment*​*
Trick-or-Treat Fun*
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the party. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. 

*Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
See the Headless Horseman! 
_Headless Horseman Times: _9:05pm & 11:05pm; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time.
Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show 
_Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _9:00pm & 11:00pm (ONLY on Main St., U.S.A.)
_Times: _9:15pm & 11:15pm

*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
The Haunted Mansion's Ghost Host welcomes guests to the show where the Disney Villains fill the sky with fireworks and remixes of their theme songs. A party in the sky! 
_Time: _10:15pm

*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular *(Castle Stage)
The Sanderson Sisters from Disney's film _Hocus Pocus,_ return to the mortal world each Halloween season for 1 night. The sisters take over the Magic Kingdom to throw an evil Halloween Party. The show feature dancers, projections and other special effects.
_Times: _8:15pm, 10:45pm & 12:00am (August & September)
7:40pm, 8:35pm, 10:45pm & 12:00am (October & November 1)

*Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet*
Venture into Frontierland and you just might encounter the ghostly group known as the Cadaver Dans. They really like "axing" Guests questions… and answering with puns as part of their "dead pan" humor! So gather ‘round for the haunting melodies and razor-sharp wit of this barbarous-shop quartet.
_Times: _7:15pm, 8:00pm, 8:50pm, 9:55pm & 10:50pm

*Dance Party *
*Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball* - Tomorrowland's Rockettower Plaza 
Dare to scare this Halloween as you kick up your feet with Mike, Sulley and other favorite friends from Monstropolis. Featuring the stars from the Disney·Pixar films _Monsters, Inc. _and _Monsters University._
_Time: _7:00pm-12am

*Character Meet & Greets *_(See Above)_


*Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card*
*2017*
 
_The journey begins at the *Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A.*, where you can pick up everything you need to play. This special event card will be distributed separately (and in addition to) the regular Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card packs you’re given at this location. *Guests must register to play with their party ticket and event wristband in order to get one.*
*Time: 4:00pm - Midnight*_

*Exclusive Merchandise*
Disney always has exclusive MNSSHP merchandise available to purchase during their parties. It has been mentioned that the easiest place to find items is The Emporium. Items include limited-edition MNSSHP trading pins, event t-shirts, a special edition MagicBand, and other collectibles. 

*Party-exclusive merchandise is available at the following locations:*
*Big Top Souvenirs, *New Fantasyland
*Emporium**, *Main Street, U.S.A.
*Frontier Trading Post, *Frontierland (Trading Pins)​
*Hocus Pocus Halloween Merchandise Recalled/Pulled Before First Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*
_MNSSHP Hocus Pocus Merchandise Finally Arrived (9/29/17)_

*Mickey’s Spooktacular Celebration*
In-Room Celebrations help create magical memories and place you directly into your own Disney story. Experience an over-the-top, personalized, Not-So-Scary Halloween Party welcome—prepared by Mickey Mouse himself!
_*Disney Floral & Gifts - Halloween*_
http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do​


----------



## monique5

*Halloween Happenings *​
*Walt Disney World Resort Halloween Novelties*

_Halloween Popcorn Bucket (Trick or Treat)_
Magic Kingdom Park

_Mickey Pumpkin Popcorn Bucket_
Magic Kingdom Park
Disney’s Hollywood Studios
Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park
Epcot

_Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket_
Magic Kingdom Park (Exclusive to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party)

_Hitchhiking Ghost Tiki Mug (2nd Edition)_
Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, Trader Sam’s Grog Grotto

​*Legend of Sleepy Hollow @ Disney's Fort Wilderness*
The event will include a showing of the 1949 classic animated Disney film, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_, followed by another 1949 classic _The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad_, and lastly. Then guests will be able to have a meet-and-greet experience with the Headless Horseman. _All guests of the event will receive a limited edition Headless Horseman pin, and Premium Ticket guests will receive an additional “goody bag.”_

*Dates: *September 29th and 30th, Thursdays through Sundays in October, and the last Monday and Tuesday of October; the 30th and 31st.

*Times: *8pm & 10pm 

*Tickets: *Reservations can be made starting April 1st. Reservations, 407-WDW-PLAY.

_Premium Seating:_ $38 plus tax
_General Admission_: $22 plus tax
Prepay at time of booking. No discounts available. 2D Cancellation Policy

*Minnie's Halloween Dine @ Hollywood & Vine (HS) *
*Dates:* September 4, 2017 - November 5, 2017
Make way for Minnie’s favorite haunt as all her pals gather for a frightfully festive Halloween feast! Fantasmic! Dining Packages Available.

*Walt Disney World Resort Halloween Activities *
*2017:*

*2016: *http://www.disboards.com/threads/list-of-halloween-activities-by-resorts.3550980/

*
Other Happenings Around the World*​
*Frozen Ever After Dessert Party at Epcot World Showcase*
Satisfy your sweet tooth with _Frozen_-inspired treats during a seated viewing of IllumiNations: Reflections of Earth at Epcot. Then, enjoy a special opportunity to ride the Frozen Ever After attraction. 
_IllumiNations may be changed or canceled without prior notice. This is not a Character meet-and-greet experience. Characters of the movie Frozen will not appear._

*Dates: *The Frozen Ever After Dessert Party will be held select evenings beginning July 17, 2017 _(Sundays, Wednesdays & Fridays)_.

*Times: *8:00pm 
_Please meet the greeting Cast Member at World Showcase Plaza, located next to Port of Entry and adjacent to the Mexico Pavilion._

*Prices: *Admission is $79 per adult (ages 10 and up) and $47 per child (ages 3 to 9), including tax and gratuity. Separate Epcot admission is also required. 

_*Free Dining 2017*_
*Dates: *_Book through July 7th. Disney Visa Cardholders & Canadian travelers may be able to book dates as early as August 13th. _
Travel Dates:
August 21 through September 30, 2017
November 14 through November 20, 2017
November 25 through November 27, 2017
December 8 through December 23, 2017​
*Packages Include:* Room, Tickets & Dining Plan
If you stay at a *Value or Moderate* Disney World-owned Resort, you’ll receive the Quick Service Dining Plan for FREE. _(Note: You can upgrade to the standard or deluxe dining plans by paying the difference in cost per night.)_

If you reserve a *Deluxe, or Deluxe Villa Resort*, you will receive the standard Dining Plan for FREE. _(Note: You can upgrade to the Deluxe Dining Plan by paying the difference in cost per night)._

*Minimum/Maximum Days:* *You must book a minimum stay of 3 nights/maximum stay of 14 nights* at a Disney-owned resort. Minimum 2-day Magic Your Way Disney World ticket with a Park Hopper AND/OR the Park Hopper Plus Option. 

_Please note that the offer excludes: Campsites, 3-Bedroom Villas, Disney’s Art of Animation Resort – Little Mermaid Standard Rooms, and Bungalows at Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows. Some sources are reporting more exclusions._

*Early Fall 2017 Room Only Discounts are Now Offered*
Save up to 25% on rooms at select Disney Resort hotels. Valid for stays most nights from August 1 through October 7, 2017 when you book through August 31, 2017.  



*Miscellaneous Halloween Information*​*
Halloween Boo-tique (Disney Store) & Halloween Shop (Disney's Shop Parks App)*
https://www.disneystore.com/halloween-bootique/mn/1033802/ 
2 New Minnie Mouse Halloween Ears Headband, https://www.disneystore.com/disneystore/product/search?searchTerms=minnie+ear+headband​*First Pin Images from Disney Parks Merchandise*
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...ys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-trading-pins/​*HalloWishes Viewing Locations*
*
*​*Find the Least Crowded Halloween Party in 2017*
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/​


----------



## monique5

*Previous MNSSHP Info*​
*2016 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
_Post #2 - Miscellaneous Halloween Information: Includes MNSSHP Details Dating Back to 2009_

*2016 MNSSHP Dates*
*September 2016 Dates*
_September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30

*October 2016 Dates*
_October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31

*Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16)

*2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)*

*Advance Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
October 31 - $111.83/$106.50

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40

*CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25

*Military Ticket Prices* *
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax


*2015 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/

*2015 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *15, 18, 20, 22, 25 & 27
*October *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31
*November *1

*2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015

*2015 Prices*
*Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1*
_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $68/$63
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $74/$69
_DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $63 + tax, Child: $58 + tax
_Military Ticket Prices _(adults/children): $47.60/$41.10

*Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*

_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74
*Dates: Oct. 31 Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/$82*


----------



## 4HOLIDAYS

So happy when I see these threads!  I know its months away but it is never to early to plan for another WDW visit!


----------



## siskaren

You might want to edit the title so that it says "2017" rather than "201".


----------



## ruthies12

Woohoo!!  I've been to the xmas party twice but never to the Halloween party, but this year we have a trip planned beginning of October so we are planning on doing the party for the first time!  Our trip dates are 10/5 to 10/15 and I'm hoping for a party on Thursday the 12th.  Our family of 4 will be doing a pirate theme with reservations at Pirate's League hopefully.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

OOO  the thread begins its almost time


----------



## megveg

Im so hoping for an arrival day 9/26 mnsshp! Itll be my first one!


----------



## Disneylover99

I'm excited to see this thread! 

I'm hoping for a Sept. 1st start date. An August start date would be even better, but I'm not holding my breath. 

Thanks for starting the thread @monique5


----------



## Sim4242

Woohoo for this thread!! We are going to our first MNSSHP this year!!


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Hoping for a party on 8/29 (just a hope - think this is probably just wishful thinking) and 9/1 (REALLY want this one). If we end up with both of those dates being parties we plan on going to both!


----------



## Disneylover99

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Hoping for a part on 8/29 (just a hope - think this is probably just wishful thinking) and 9/1 (REALLY want this one). If we end up with both of those dates being parties we plan on going to both!


Yes! Us too!!


----------



## Kindermouse

Following. So excited for our first WDW party.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Following - it'll be our first MNSSHP and so excited!  Disney is torturing me by not releasing the dates!


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> BBB offers a new Minnie Mouse "witch" inspired look.​



Anyone have pics of this??


----------



## bethbuchall

My daughter and I are thinking about a "girls' trip" the first week of September.  We were pleasantly surprised to find out that Food and Wine started earlier this year.  It would be great if we could also have our first MNSSHP.


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> Anyone have pics of this??



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-park/
WDW had it too.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...g-mickeys-halloween-party-at-disneyland-park/
> WDW had it too.



Thank you!


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> *Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25);



Sorry I asked this on the old thread - any idea why this date sold out? It was a Sunday-is there a holiay or another event going on that brought in the crowds? Ironically we had hoped to go to the one this year on Sunday 9/24 but not if its possible its going to be sold out too


----------



## siskaren

ErinsMommy said:


> Sorry I asked this on the old thread - any idea why this date sold out? It was a Sunday-is there a holiay or another event going on that brought in the crowds? Ironically we had hoped to go to the one this year on Sunday 9/24 but not if its possible its going to be sold out too


 
I think it was the last date (or the last date in September) that CMs could get a discount.


----------



## Farro

Hi!  We plan to attend the party on Thursday 10/26 - assuming there is one, but usually they are on Thursday!


----------



## ErinsMommy

siskaren said:


> I think it was the last date (or the last date in September) that CMs could get a discount.



Ahhh now that makes sense, thank you! Well it appears if that's the case, we're only booking either the 19th or 21st and can only hope for the best that they don't sell out too.


----------



## lovingeire

Woo hoo!  Thank you @monique5 for starting the thread for all of us over anxious to plan!  LOL!  We are hoping to attend our first Halloween party.  Probably on the 30th of October.


----------



## Amii

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Hoping for a part on 8/29 (just a hope - think this is probably just wishful thinking) and 9/1 (REALLY want this one). If we end up with both of those dates being parties we plan on going to both!



We're leaving 9/2 so I am hoping for one of these dates.  Both dates would be even better!  Waiting to see so I can decide if I should extend our trip or not.


----------



## AngelDisney

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Hoping for a part on 8/29 (just a hope - think this is probably just wishful thinking) and 9/1 (REALLY want this one). If we end up with both of those dates being parties we plan on going to both!



Same here! Pixie dust!!


----------



## tulipgrl7

Ready to plan MNSSHP!! We are hoping for Sept 29th.


----------



## melana

Following!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## kabbie

Hoping for Sun 9/10 and Tues 9/12. One party for characters and one for parade & fireworks.


----------



## pangyal

We are back in this year- thanks so much for starting this thread again !

Does the very first party usually draw large crowds? I might go once if they do it in the early days of September and again with my kiddo in October as I have two trips planned for then anyway...


----------



## Kindermouse

Is there a way to know what date is the last one that CM's get a discount or other nights that are likely to be extra busy? Halloween night and the Saturday of Halloween week obviously are most likely to be busier but does anyone know of other dates that might have higher attendance?


----------



## Disneylover99

pangyal said:


> We are back in this year- thanks so much for starting this thread again !
> 
> Does the very first party usually draw large crowds? I might go once if they do it in the early days of September and again with my kiddo in October as I have two trips planned for then anyway...



Last year the first party was on Sept. 2nd. It didn't sell out and it didn't feel too crowded. I think the party the year before, started in mid September. I believe that party may have sold out.


----------



## roxymama

Following!  Our party date depends on what days they announce.


----------



## sheila14

Happy dance happy dance!!!! Thank you for starting this so soon we greatly appreciate all the work you will be doing to get this up and running. Is it October 14 yet???


----------



## sheila14

Now that I am getting excited maybe I should plan 2 parties for the week I am down there!!!


----------



## tinkerbella16

So exciting!! I'm hoping for a party on Thursday 9/7 this year. I went to my first MNSSHP last year on Thursday 9/8 and it was amazing! There were no crowds at all, and I had so much fun. I thought MVMCP was great, but MNSSHP was even better!


----------



## bjakmom

Any guesses as to why Thurs 9/28 has a 6 PM closing instead of 7 PM?  I am hoping there will be a Thursday and Friday party that week.


----------



## ErinsMommy

bjakmom said:


> Any guesses as to why Thurs 9/28 has a 6 PM closing instead of 7 PM?  I am hoping there will be a Thursday and Friday party that week.



Maybe a private event?


----------



## ErinsMommy

tinkerbella16 said:


> So exciting!! I'm hoping for a party on Thursday 9/7 this year. I went to my first MNSSHP last year on Thursday 9/8 and it was amazing! There were no crowds at all, and I had so much fun. I thought MVMCP was great, but MNSSHP was even better!



  Curious as to why MNSSHP was better than MVMCP? A few posters have said this in the past and I wonder why!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to why MNSSHP was better than MVMCP? A few posters have said this in the past and I wonder why!


I've only been to MNSSHP, but plan on attending both it and MVMCP this year, so I've been watching a lot of youtube videos, and it just seems like the Halloween party is more well-done. Maybe because Christmas is Christmas is Christmas, and it's sooooo done by every store every where in every.single.place. Halloween feels really special and different. It's not something everyone does up all the time.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Sarahraegraham said:


> I've only been to MNSSHP, but plan on attending both it and MVMCP this year, so I've been watching a lot of youtube videos, and it just seems like the Halloween party is more well-done. Maybe because Christmas is Christmas is Christmas, and it's sooooo done by every store every where in every.single.place. Halloween feels really special and different. It's not something everyone does up all the time.



Loved watching the wooden soldiers march down Main Street. The snow I could've done without - we see plenty of that here


----------



## Disneylover99

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to why MNSSHP was better than MVMCP? A few posters have said this in the past and I wonder why!


Trick or treating, excellent magic shots, Hallowishes, the boo to you parade, and the Hocus Pocus show


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disneylover99 said:


> Trick or treating, excellent magic shots, Hallowishes, the boo to you parade, and the Hocus Pocus show



Now that Wishes will be a thing of the past I wonder if they'll somehow modify Hallowishes as well?


----------



## Daisybell911

Hoping for a party on 9/12!  I guess I should start thinking of those costumes soon!


----------



## Disneylover99

ErinsMommy said:


> Now that Wishes will be a thing of the past I wonder if they'll somehow modify Hallowishes as well?


I thought I read somewhere that Hallowishes would remain the same. Not really sure.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disneylover99 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that Hallowishes would remain the same. Not really sure.



That would be awesome! I hope so


----------



## ellbell

I'm still on the fence in if I want to pay the extra to go.  I've never been but I am curious.  I guess I'll watch this thread and make a decision once dates are released.


----------



## lovingeire

I've done the Christmas party a number of times and love it!  But I'm a December baby and I love all things Christmas!  That being said, I've heard how amazing the Halloween party is so I would really love to check it out and I'm hoping this year will be the year to do it!  My husband and oldest really love Halloween so we are really hoping to get him to the Halloween party this year before he graduates.  Just have to hope the football schedule cooperates!


----------



## DWFamilyof6

Following!! This will be our first MNSSHP!  We'll be there 10/7-14.  Not sure which party to plan for yet.


----------



## tinkerbella16

tinkerbella16 said:


> So exciting!! I'm hoping for a party on Thursday 9/7 this year. I went to my first MNSSHP last year on Thursday 9/8 and it was amazing! There were no crowds at all, and I had so much fun. I thought MVMCP was great, but MNSSHP was even better!


The atmosphere of the park during the halloween party was amazing! The Hocus Pocus show, getting dressed up and seeing everyone in their costumes, Hallowishes (excited to see what they do for fireworks this year), trick or treating around the park and spending time at the Haunted Mansion with the ghost on the lawn was so fun really made it more fun for me. The Boo to You Parade was so awesome!


----------



## em36

tinkerbella16 said:


> The atmosphere of the park during the halloween party was amazing! The Hocus Pocus show, getting dressed up and seeing everyone in their costumes, Hallowishes (excited to see what they do for fireworks this year), trick or treating around the park and spending time at the Haunted Mansion with the ghost on the lawn was so fun really made it more fun for me. The Boo to You Parade was so awesome!



Our Christmas party night this past year was just super busy. There were long waits for rides, and there was lots and lots and lots of Christmas music. I love Christmas music, but it didn't seem very Disney specific. I just found MNSSHP to be better. I loved feeling like a kid again as I went trick or treating in my simple, yet really fun, costume. The parade is outstanding!


----------



## Sparkly

Yay! Looking forward to booking a ticket and planning my costume!!

Really exciting as this will be my first time going to a halloween party


----------



## famy27

Well, I had no plans to do MNSSHP this year. June was going to be our last trip for 2017 (after two trips in Jan and one in March). But we just got DD's school calendar, and there is a four-day weekend from Oct 26-29, so you can guess what happened next. I checked and BLT just happened to have studios available, and we had DVC points we could use, and with APs, I just need to pay for party tickets, so I couldn't help myself. This will be the closest we've ever gone to Halloween. Now to start thinking about costumes...


----------



## BudgieMama

Crossing my fingers and everything else that the 7pm closures in the last week of August are MNSSHP dates. Desperate to go, but as I work in a school in the UK, am never able to visit WDW in September or October. Hoping for some pixie dust so we can party!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

It's creeping up! We're hoping for 24th October - I already have my costume planned.


----------



## snowybelle

Hoping to go at least once in September. Following this thread for info... I love MNSSHP!


----------



## Mrspeaks

I would love to go during our trip September 2-9. My daughters will be almost 3 and 5. It's hard for me to know how well they would handle staying up late. If we can't make it to 10 or later, I don't think it's worth it. At our trip last year, we would rope drop and leave by 5 or 6. If we do the party, I would try to stay in in the morning,do naps and head over at 4.


----------



## IrishNYC

In! We'll be going 9/22 (or 21 if it's Thursdays). 

We're going as Jack, Sally and Zero, probably bounding, because it'll be too hot for DH to dress fully as Jack.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

I'm thinking of doing possibly the halloween party on a cruise and THEN in the park...I may be addicted to Halloween fun


----------



## Hollymom1229

We are really hoping for September 7th as we arrive on the 1st and that would be too much for the first day with our not quite 2 y.o.


----------



## xlsm

So excited to finally make it to MNSSHP this year! We did MVMCP last year as a family, and this October I'm taking my mom on her very first trip to the World. I've been wanting to do the Halloween party for such a long time, and I can't wait!


----------



## sarahann77

Hoping to do 2 during my honeymoon.  The past years were fun.


----------



## TNKim

Just looking at last years party dates for Columbus Day week, it looks like the parties were held on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday that week.  We will be there the same week this year.  Keeping in mind that Monday is Columbus Day and a holiday, which day of that week do you think would be the better (less crowded) day to go to the party?  I was thinking Tuesday or Thursday might be better.


----------



## Sparkly

At the moment I want to go for Goofy as my costume. It should be nice and easy (and cool and practical for the parks too!)


----------



## lovingeire

If we end up going we will likely do Mr & Mrs Potato Head and the three LGMs from Toy Story.  Since we are trying to go to celebrate our oldest's graduation and that is his costume idea we'll roll with it.  Plus, it seems easy enough for me to put together DIY and I can make them basically out of shorts and t-shirts for everyone.  

Since I believe we have decided to do the party on the 30th or another non-Halloween night and stick to Halloween activities at the resort on Halloween night the littles can wear their costume of choice for resort Halloween activities if they choose.


----------



## ccbloom

Following for info! When do tickets go on sale typically?


----------



## LucyBC80

As always we'll be there for October 31st and/or November 1st or 2nd. Hoping we can go to two Halloween parties this year. We always purchase tickets as soon as they are released and we dress up every time! It's our favorite party and I can't wait to go again.


----------



## LucyBC80

ErinsMommy said:


> Now that Wishes will be a thing of the past I wonder if they'll somehow modify Hallowishes as well?


I've been wondering the same. HalloWishes is my favorite nighttime show and I'll miss it terribly!


----------



## melana

Going to be there October 29th to Nov 3rd. Really hoping they do a party on the 29th. Want to do it my first day. My plan is to hang out at the resort and head over to MK around 4pm.  At least that is my preliminary plan and can change once official dates are announced.


----------



## siskaren

TNKim said:


> Just looking at last years party dates for Columbus Day week, it looks like the parties were held on Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday that week.  We will be there the same week this year.  Keeping in mind that Monday is Columbus Day and a holiday, which day of that week do you think would be the better (less crowded) day to go to the party?  I was thinking Tuesday or Thursday might be better.



Fridays are usually more crowded due to locals who don't have to worry about getting up early the next morning for work or school. I don't think that's going to be an issue for a Columbus Day party since the next day is a work/school day. 



ccbloom said:


> Following for info! When do tickets go on sale typically?



Beginning of May.



melana said:


> Going to be there October 29th to Nov 3rd. Really hoping they do a party on the 29th. Want to do it my first day. My plan is to hang out at the resort and head over to MK around 4pm.  At least that is my preliminary plan and can change once official dates are announced.



I would be very surprised if there isn't a party on the 29th since it's a Sunday and Sunday is a typical party day.


----------



## melana

That is what I was thinking too. The last time we went on the last Sunday in October so that is why I am hopeful it will be the same this time around.


----------



## monique5

ccbloom said:


> Following for info! When do tickets go on sale typically?



Updated 1st Post with previous info. 


2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.


----------



## Disneylover99

monique5 said:


> Updated 1st Post with previous info.
> 
> 
> 2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.



Hopefully they'll follow the 2015 timelines this year.


----------



## Josieriz

My Sis and I went to MNSSHP in September 2015.  We had mixed reviews about it because the crowds were so huge!  It was uncomfortable hot and stormy, so maybe that had something to do with it.  We met The Witch out in front of the Hall of Presidents...it was AWESOME!  Haunted Mansion was so fun and the costumes on some people were incredible!  Hocus Pocus Stage show was really fantastic   We are going to be there again this year and thinking seriously of trying to go again!  How was everyone's experiences in 2016?


----------



## ellbell

Josieriz said:


> My Sis and I went to MNSSHP in September 2015.  We had mixed reviews about it because the crowds were so huge!  It was uncomfortable hot and stormy, so maybe that had something to do with it.  We met The Witch out in front of the Hall of Presidents...it was AWESOME!  Haunted Mansion was so fun and the costumes on some people were incredible!  Hocus Pocus Stage show was really fantastic   We are going to be there again this year and thinking seriously of trying to go again!  How was everyone's experiences in 2016?


This is what concerns me.  I don't think that paying an additional fee for those crowds above what I already pay.  If I'm willing to pay I think it should be a little more exclusive so you have the opportunity to experience everything you're paying for.


----------



## RachaelA

We're planning the second to last party again this year like last year! My girls' birthdays are 10/29 and 10/30 so it will fall on one of those days!


----------



## Josieriz

ellbell said:


> This is what concerns me.  I don't think that paying an additional fee for those crowds above what I already pay.  If I'm willing to pay I think it should be a little more exclusive so you have the opportunity to experience everything you're paying for.



I agree.  That is what my sister and I were saying about it.  WHY OVERCROWD?  It takes away the "special" feeling.  Also, we noticed MANY people without the event wristbands...meaning they never left the park.  Just stayed under the radar and got the same experience we paid extra for.  Considering we will have our 80+ year old parents with us this time...we might have to rethink the whole thing.  Very valid point Ellbell!


----------



## Lesverts

I was at one of the sold-out parties last year. (September 25). I did not have a single issue with crowding. I did everything I wanted over the 5 hours. Had an amazing time. I had heard horror stories of how busy the party is. Didn't fell or see anything that impacted my experience because of the other guests.


----------



## Josieriz

Lesverts said:


> I was at one of the sold-out parties last year. (September 25). I did not have a single issue with crowding. I did everything I wanted over the 5 hours. Had an amazing time. I had heard horror stories of how busy the party is. Didn't fell or see anything that impacted my experience because of the other guests.


Thank you Lesverts!


----------



## nevergrowup826

MK is closing the 25th and 29th of August at 7pm.   I wonder if they're starting the parties then.  Hope so, since the 25th is my last full day!


----------



## Figaroisacutecat!

Lesverts said:


> I was at one of the sold-out parties last year. (September 25). I did not have a single issue with crowding. I did everything I wanted over the 5 hours. Had an amazing time. I had heard horror stories of how busy the party is. Didn't fell or see anything that impacted my experience because of the other guests.



I agree with you! We were there, too! We got everything we wanted done during this party. I couldn't believe how small the lines were for the rides. It was a really fun experience!


----------



## Disneylover99

Josieriz said:


> My Sis and I went to MNSSHP in September 2015.  We had mixed reviews about it because the crowds were so huge!  It was uncomfortable hot and stormy, so maybe that had something to do with it.  We met The Witch out in front of the Hall of Presidents...it was AWESOME!  Haunted Mansion was so fun and the costumes on some people were incredible!  Hocus Pocus Stage show was really fantastic   We are going to be there again this year and thinking seriously of trying to go again!  How was everyone's experiences in 2016?



We were at the first party of the year last year. It was awesome and I didn't find it to be too crowded. There were fewer sold out parties last year compared to 2015.


----------



## Lesverts

Figaroisacutecat! said:


> I agree with you! We were there, too! We got everything we wanted done during this party. I couldn't believe how small the lines were for the rides. It was a really fun experience!



Yea the lines for the rides were short, but I think I only went on Jungle Cruise just before the party started and Haunted Mansion. By the time I got out of HM, the party was in full swing and the character was out in front. Had a fantastic time. 

One thing, I did not do any of the high priority M&G (no Jack, no Dwarfs). I only did Belle and Gaston. 

I would also say that I think the order that most sites is wrong for recommendations.

I did:

Rides and candy
Parade, Hocus Pocus, fireworks
Candy
M&G
Candy
Hocus Pocus

A lot of people recommend doing second parade. But I think the combo of parade, HP and fireworks, allows you to spend the rest of the night in the back of the park doing candy, M&G and rides.


----------



## lovingeire

I know they didn't do them last year, but how often have they had a Halloween party on 11/1 or 2?  We are hoping to make it for Halloween itself, but that is dependent on my son's football schedule and when their last game is.  I'm wondering how often a party happens that 1st or 2nd day of November.  (Our problem would be not being able to leave PA until the 28th if he has football on the 27th.)  Just wondering what has happened historically.  And if I missed it in the first post, someone just give me a swift kick in the rear!  LOL!  TIA!


----------



## TNKim

Figaroisacutecat! said:


> I agree with you! We were there, too! We got everything we wanted done during this party. I couldn't believe how small the lines were for the rides. It was a really fun experience!


On average, how long did you wait in line for rides during the party?


----------



## xlsm

Lesverts said:


> I was at one of the sold-out parties last year. (September 25). I did not have a single issue with crowding. I did everything I wanted over the 5 hours. Had an amazing time. I had heard horror stories of how busy the party is. Didn't fell or see anything that impacted my experience because of the other guests.



This is how I felt about MVMCP in December. People were reporting back how crowded they were, but we were at a sold out party (12/22) and we thought the crowd level was amazing, and wished it was like that in the MK all the time! Frontierland and Adventureland had low waits all night. Fantasyland and Tomorrowland were busier, but not terrible. We did Wishes and then the second parade, and had no issues whatsoever. 

I'm glad to read you had a similar experience at a sold out Halloween party!


----------



## Figaroisacutecat!

TNKim said:


> On average, how long did you wait in line for rides during the party?



Maybe 15 mins at the most!
We were given a little pixie dust for It's a Small World...a cast member unlocked the fence and let our group of 8 slip through into the fast pass line! We did a lot of the main rides too (Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, 7D, etc.). It was a really nice evening...but we went in knowing we were there for the rides!


----------



## ellbell

I hope to hear more about the low crowds and wait times.  It's still up in the air but I would love to experience it if it seems it might be worth it.


----------



## Figaroisacutecat!

ellbell said:


> I hope to hear more about the low crowds and wait times.  It's still up in the air but I would love to experience it if it seems it might be worth it.


 
We went to two parties on our trip. I would definitely do the parties again. We were able to ride so many rides multiple times. It was a great experience!


----------



## Lesverts

I went to neither party for the rides beyond Haunted Mansion for Halloween and Jingle Cruise for Christmas. The treat stations, characters, parade, fireworks, stage shows (Hocus Pocus more so).


----------



## 4Hawks

Is this party worth it for a 5 year old and a 2 (almost 3) year old? I'm afraid my 2 year old might poop out at 9pm or so. 

I assume my 2 year old gets in free? 

Does anyone know if I can ask a CM friend to buy tickets for us? Would she have to be there with us the day of the party?

Thanks!


----------



## Perelandra

The MK typically closes at 9 Pm this time of year and we now have a definite pattern of 7 PM closures. Friday 08/25, Tuesday 08/29, and Friday 09/01. So excited!!! Hoping to attend Tuesday 09/05. Fingers crossed.


----------



## siskaren

lovingeire said:


> I know they didn't do them last year, but how often have they had a Halloween party on 11/1 or 2?  We are hoping to make it for Halloween itself, but that is dependent on my son's football schedule and when their last game is.  I'm wondering how often a party happens that 1st or 2nd day of November.  (Our problem would be not being able to leave PA until the 28th if he has football on the 27th.)  Just wondering what has happened historically.  And if I missed it in the first post, someone just give me a swift kick in the rear!  LOL!  TIA!



I wouldn't expect one on the 1st this year since it's a Wednesday and they don't do parties on Wednesdays (the exception being when Halloween falls on Wednesday). I would tend to doubt they'll do one on the 2nd if they're not doing one on the 1st.



xlsm said:


> This is how I felt about MVMCP in December. People were reporting back how crowded they were, but we were at a sold out party (12/22) and *we thought the crowd level was amazing, and wished it was like that in the MK all the time! Frontierland and Adventureland had low waits all night. Fantasyland and Tomorrowland were busier, but not terrible. *We did Wishes and then the second parade, and had no issues whatsoever.
> 
> I'm glad to read you had a similar experience at a sold out Halloween party!



The thing is though that most people don't spend the extra money for the parties to ride rides, which they can do during regular park hours.


----------



## Perelandra

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Hoping for a party on 8/29 (just a hope - think this is probably just wishful thinking) and 9/1 (REALLY want this one). If we end up with both of those dates being parties we plan on going to both!


Judging by the park hours released for those dates, it's looking really good for you to get exactly what you wanted!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## xlsm

siskaren said:


> The thing is though that most people don't spend the extra money for the parties to ride rides, which they can do during regular park hours.



Yes, I understand that, and rides weren't necessarily our intent either when we were planning how we wanted to spend our time at the party. We only did five rides (pirates, haunted mansion, big thunder mtn, buzz lightyear, people mover), which were walk on with the exception of Buzz that had a 15 minute wait or so if I recall. Everything else we did was party exclusive.

The walkways were not crowded anywhere in the park outside of Main Street and the hub during the shows/parades, but we were still able to get great spots for both. For Holiday Wishes, near the tomorrowland side plaza gardens, and for the parade, about halfway down Main Street in front of the Emporium.

It didn't feel oversold to me, and we were able to do everything we wanted, outside of a few character meets because we weren't willing to spend so  much time in line. It was disappointing to miss Jack Skellington, but it was in the high 80s that day and even my 11 year old, who is a huge fan of Nightmare Before Christmas, didn't want to wait for three hours for him to come out at 7pm.

Obviously, opinions on crowd size are going to vary person to person, but for us, it didn't seem like a problem at all. If we did nothing but party shows and the parade at the Christmas party, we'd have been done within a couple hours, or spent a lot of time standing in character lines.

I can only hope that if we end up at a sold out party for Halloween (which I don't think we will during our week) that the crowds are as manageable as they were for a sold out  MVMCP.

**editing to add, we were at the 12/18 party not 12/22 like I typed in my other post, but it was also a sold out party.


----------



## Perelandra

We went in September 2015 to a party that ended up selling out.  I did expect it to be less crowded then it ended up being, since it was an after hours limited admission hard ticket, but I liked it enough to go back again this September.  We did ride Splash Mtn about 4 times in a row as a walk on. The parade was definitely more crowded then I thought it would be and the overall feel was pretty busy. You could forget about Mine Train or even Haunted Mansion, unless you wanted to spend a nice portion of the event waiting in line.  Again, I liked it enough to pay to do it again, so I definitely recommend it. All around great atmosphere just being in the park.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Perelandra said:


> We went in September 2015 to a party that ended up selling out.  I did expect it to be less crowded then it ended up being, since it was an after hours limited admission hard ticket, but I liked it enough to go back again this September.  We did ride Splash Mtn about 4 times in a row as a walk on. The parade was definitely more crowded then I thought it would be and the overall feel was pretty busy. You could forget about Mine Train or even Haunted Mansion, unless you wanted to spend a nice portion of the event waiting in line.  Again, I liked it enough to pay to do it again, so I definitely recommend it. All around great atmosphere just being in the park.



Haunted Mansion was just about a walk-up at both MVMCP parties we went to in 2015 & 2016, maybe because its MNSSHP instead it'll be more popular? And SDMT, the line still gets about 1/2 hr long, but not as bad as I think it was when it was still relatively new (I think it opened in 2014?)


----------



## Perelandra

ErinsMommy said:


> Haunted Mansion was just about a walk-up at both MVMCP parties we went to in 2015 & 2016, maybe because its MNSSHP instead it'll be more popular? And SDMT, the line still gets about 1/2 hr long, but not as bad as I think it was when it was still relatively new (I think it opened in 2014?)


    Oh Yeah!  That ride is a lot more popular for the MNSSHP because it's "dressed up" for the party and the workers are in costume, and there are some cool meet and greets there.  Overall though, the lines are way better than normal and even the E tickets are better than busy weekends at MK.


----------



## PolyRob

Went to the sold out 10/30 party last year, and planning on another this year! I thought the sold out MNSSHP felt less crowded than the non sold out MVMCP I went to in 2016. The candy lines moved so quickly compared to the cookies, snow cones, hot chocolate, and egg nog! I got a great spot for Hallowishes and the second Boo to You Parade. The music is already going around in my head


----------



## ctab

Has anyone done the Minni bbb package?  How much was it?  Also, did you find a lot of girls had done it at the party.

Does anyone know if the pirate version for the boys has a Mickey version for the party?  Or, what the boy Halloween version is?


----------



## lovingeire

siskaren said:


> I wouldn't expect one on the 1st this year since it's a Wednesday and they don't do parties on Wednesdays (the exception being when Halloween falls on Wednesday). I would tend to doubt they'll do one on the 2nd if they're not doing one on the 1st.



Bummer!  I'm hoping to make it for the last October parties, but my husband reminded me the oldest might have his last high school football game that weekend so the trip may be a no go.  But I'll be there for Wine and Dine and check in on the first so I was hoping for a little magic!


----------



## Roobear77

I am so excited for this year's party.  It will be our first time.  We've been to MVMCP, and we loved it, so have high hopes for the Halloween party.  We will be at Fort Wilderness from Sept 26 to Oct 6, with October 1st being my daughter's 6th birthday.  We are planning to go to the party that night.  What a great way to celebrate a birthday!


----------



## cyndiella

A little off topic here but...  Is there an "Official October 2017 thread"  and/or an "Official November 2017 thread"  started yet?  Our dates are Oct 30 to Nov 3..  If someone starts one or sees one.. Please tag me!  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...nd-plan-official-october-2017-thread.3519981/  November is a few posts up from this one @cyndiella


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

So excited for the parties this year! We did 2 parties durning our trip last year and it was awesome!!! Really recommend if you don't mind paying the extra. We got to do everything we wanted plus some. 

This year we are just doing the one party as we have a shorter trip. Trying to figure out our costumes. We are going early September but not sure which party date. Probably a Sunday.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

prettypatchesmsu said:


> So excited for the parties this year! We did 2 parties durning our trip last year and it was awesome!!! Really recommend if you don't mind paying the extra. We got to do everything we wanted plus some.
> 
> This year we are just doing the one party as we have a shorter trip. Trying to figure out our costumes. We are going early September but not sure which party date. Probably a Sunday.


We did 2 parties last year, and are going to do it again this year. It was so much fun! Also hoping we catch the first MVMCP too as we've never been. But something about Halloween is just more exciting to me


----------



## sheila14

I have a question: I heard about an app called character locator by Kenny the pirate web site. Has anyone bought it for 7.99? Is it worth it and does it really help with finding the characters on the MNSSHP??


----------



## PolyRob

sheila14 said:


> I have a question: I heard about an app called character locator by Kenny the pirate web site. Has anyone bought it for 7.99? Is it worth it and does it really help with finding the characters on the MNSSHP??


Kenny's app is great for all character interactions! He gives suggestions of when to line up and suggestions on what to say and how you can interact. With the parties he also includes who comes out "early" before the party officially starts at 7pm. If characters are important to you, I would say it is worth it. I used it for both MNSSHP and MVMCP.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Sim4242 said:


> Woohoo for this thread!! We are going to our first MNSSHP this year!!




US TOO!  I'm totally psyched...


----------



## sherlockmiles

kabbie said:


> Hoping for Sun 9/10 and Tues 9/12. One party for characters and one for parade & fireworks.



OMG - what an awesome idea!!!!  Luv it..... will probably do that if there are 2 dates during our trip!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

4Hawks said:


> Is this party worth it for a 5 year old and a 2 (almost 3) year old? I'm afraid my 2 year old might poop out at 9pm or so.
> 
> I assume my 2 year old gets in free?
> 
> Does anyone know if I can ask a CM friend to buy tickets for us? Would she have to be there with us the day of the party?
> 
> Thanks!




Personally I wouldn't think so.


----------



## sherlockmiles

How out of place would it be to wear my Ravenclaw robe, etc for a costume?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to why MNSSHP was better than MVMCP? A few posters have said this in the past and I wonder why!



This is a tough one...but for me the MNSSHP is hands down the better party.   Better candy, better theming, better parade, better fireworks.   I like both for different reasons (time of year, weather, etc), but if I had to choose one over the other, MNSSHP wins every time.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

sheila14 said:


> I have a question: I heard about an app called character locator by Kenny the pirate web site. Has anyone bought it for 7.99? Is it worth it and does it really help with finding the characters on the MNSSHP??


Worth it for all the time, not just parties. Merida and Gaston for example aren't on Disney's site


----------



## cshell624

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is a tough one...but for me the MNSSHP is hands down the better party.   Better candy, better theming, better parade, better fireworks.   I like both for different reasons (time of year, weather, etc), but if I had to choose one over the other, MNSSHP wins every time.


 I couldn't agree more! The Halloween party is the part of our trip we look forward to most!


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

MNSSHP is one of my favorite things to do at WDW. Hoping to make my 4th party in 2017


----------



## sheila14

I am going ahead and getting his app and see how well it works fir when I am down there in October.  I wonder if Disney will offer the same candy treats as last yr or will they mix it up.  I live chocolate but would love something different please no more gummie savers or skittles


----------



## IrishNYC

monique5 said:


> Updated 1st Post with previous info.
> 
> 
> 2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.





Disneylover99 said:


> Hopefully they'll follow the 2015 timelines this year.



Me, too! Our ADR day is March 23rd, and while I'm 99% confident our party night will be 9/22, I'm stressing thinking about making backup ADRs, because I'd have to flip an Ohana dinner and the new Trattoria al Forno breakfast if the party date changes. Gah!


----------



## mdb78

sherlockmiles said:


> How out of place would it be to wear my Ravenclaw robe, etc for a costume?



Don't worry about it.  Many people dress up in non Disney related costumes


----------



## sherlockmiles

IrishNYC said:


> Me, too! Our ADR day is March 23rd, and while I'm 99% confident our party night will be 9/22, I'm stressing thinking about making backup ADRs, because I'd have to flip an Ohana dinner and the new Trattoria al Forno breakfast if the party date changes. Gah!



Sorry to be dumb - what is ADR?


----------



## Farro

cyndiella said:


> A little off topic here but...  Is there an "Official October 2017 thread"  and/or an "Official November 2017 thread"  started yet?  Our dates are Oct 30 to Nov 3..  If someone starts one or sees one.. Please tag me!  Thanks in advance!!



Happy you found us!


----------



## Farro

sherlockmiles said:


> Sorry to be dumb - what is ADR?



Advanced Dining Reservation.


----------



## IrishNYC

sherlockmiles said:


> Sorry to be dumb - what is ADR?


No dumb questions here! We were all new to this language of acronyms and abbreviations once.  As @Farro said above, Advance Dining Reservations. In case you don't know, you can make dining reservations beginning 180 days from the date you want to dine if offsite, or from 180 days +10 days from the date of your onsite check-in.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

sherlockmiles said:


> Sorry to be dumb - what is ADR?


It stands for Advance Dining Reservation.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> *Halloween Happenings*​



We're just happening to be going!  WHAT!?! Yep!  Glad I found you Princess Monique!  Still working on dates and lodging.  Can you come out to play?


----------



## FoxC63

ellbell said:


> I'm still on the fence in if I want to pay the extra to go.  I've never been but I am curious.  I guess I'll watch this thread and make a decision once dates are released.



Better yet check out you tube videos and check out last years thread.  Not suggesting you read every single page but check out the last pages.  Tons of helpful tips from guests that actually attended and photos.  I think the more informed you are will certainly assist you in your decision making.


----------



## ellbell

FoxC63 said:


> Better yet check out you tube videos and check out last years thread.  Not suggesting you read every single page but check out the last pages.  Tons of helpful tips from guests that actually attended and photos.  I think the more informed you are will certainly assist you in your decision making.


That is an excellent idea.  I've watched everything else on youtube and the halloween party never even occured to me.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## FoxC63

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Following!! This will be our first MNSSHP!  We'll be there 10/7-14.  Not sure which party to plan for yet.



Can I ask why those dates, do you home school your children?  We're planning on going but haven't settled on our dates.  We've been going to MNSSHP for years so we know what to expect, but our son is in Jr. High and there are no scheduled days off that entire month! UGH!


----------



## FoxC63

famy27 said:


> Well, I had no plans to do MNSSHP this year. June was going to be our last trip for 2017 (after two trips in Jan and one in March). But we just got DD's school calendar, and there is a four-day weekend from Oct 26-29, so you can guess what happened next. I checked and BLT just happened to have studios available, and we had DVC points we could use, and with APs, I just need to pay for party tickets, so I couldn't help myself. This will be the closest we've ever gone to Halloween. Now to start thinking about costumes...



You are sooo lucky to get a break from school, I'm so jealous!  Seriously - we have no breaks here in MI.  What state do you live in.  Is this just your school district or would it be state wide?


----------



## FoxC63

OldSchoolReasons said:


> It's creeping up! We're hoping for 24th October - I already have my costume planned.



and....?  Don't leave us hanging - share!


----------



## FoxC63

Hollymom1229 said:


> We are really hoping for September 7th as we arrive on the 1st and that would be too much for the first day with our not quite 2 y.o.



You know Disney offers day care even on party nights °O°


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> You know Disney offers day care even on party nights °O°



Small clarification, they don't for a 2 year old.  You have to be 3 and potty trained.  

There are in-room sitting services Disney recommends, but it's a third-party service.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Small clarification, they don't for a 2 year old.  You have to be 3 and potty trained.
> 
> There are in-room sitting services Disney recommends, but it's a third-party service.



You got me!  I knew they offered a service but thanks for the correction on the age.  I have heard of the third party but didn't want to mention it as the stories were not positive.  Mind you not everyone has a bad story, but yikes!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> You got me!  I knew they offered a service but thanks for the correction on the age.  I have heard of the third party but didn't want to mention it as the stories were not positive.  Mind you not everyone has a bad story, but yikes!





I only have the age/potty training info top of mind because we've been stuck in that window in our travels!  5 more months and some potty training work...


----------



## FoxC63

Josieriz said:


> My Sis and I went to MNSSHP in September 2015.  We had mixed reviews about it because the crowds were so huge!  It was uncomfortable hot and stormy, so maybe that had something to do with it.  We met The Witch out in front of the Hall of Presidents...it was AWESOME!  Haunted Mansion was so fun and the costumes on some people were incredible!  Hocus Pocus Stage show was really fantastic   We are going to be there again this year and thinking seriously of trying to go again!  How was everyone's experiences in 2016?



Thanks for this.  I hope to read more replies.  I do recall some dates the weather was horrible, others reported rain for a few hours which thinned out the crowds.


----------



## FoxC63

ellbell said:


> This is what concerns me.  I don't think that paying an additional fee for those crowds above what I already pay.  If I'm willing to pay I think it should be a little more exclusive so you have the opportunity to experience everything you're paying for.



To be honest with you there is no way to experience everything during the MNSSHP - there simply isn't enough time.  Reading those posts you'll see more people opting to do 2 parties - I'm one of those people. The weather is the biggest issue.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Better yet check out you tube videos and check out last years thread.  Not suggesting you read every single page but check out the last pages.  Tons of helpful tips from guests that actually attended and photos.  I think the more informed you are will certainly assist you in your decision making.


I agree here because with all the info I have gained from this thread and my very first Halloween party, going again this year is going to make it easier for what needs to be done. Having advice from those who have been there can make a difference in what a person does.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> To be honest with you there is no way to experience everything during the MNSSHP - there simply isn't enough time.  Reading those posts you'll see more people opting to do 2 parties - I'm one of those people. The weather is the biggest issue.


Going last year and even though I planned on what to do, I still didn't do half of what I wanted and this is why I will do 2 parties this year.


----------



## FoxC63

When my mom visited us she & my sister came during my October 30th birthday.  I made plans to go trick or treating at Greenfield Village in MI.  I made all the costumes, DC characters, Mom was Poison Ivy.  I'll never forget the look on her face when she put her costume on.  She actually cried and said no one has ever made me a Halloween costume before and I've never been trick or treating.  That night as we were absorbing the wonder and hitting every candy station I swear her eyes sparkled.  She looked more radiant than ever, youthful.  One of my best days ever.  - point being, dress up. It doesn't have to be fancy or cost big bucks and you can be anyone you want.  It's not mandatory it just adds to the experience.


----------



## famy27

FoxC63 said:


> You are sooo lucky to get a break from school, I'm so jealous!  Seriously - we have no breaks here in MI.  What state do you live in.  Is this just your school district or would it be state wide?



We're in IL. I think it's probably just our district, but we are the second-biggest district in the state. This is the first time since DD has been in school (she'll be in 6th grade next year) that we have had a four-day weekend in October. I was very surprised and happy when I saw the calendar. I had no plans at all to go this fall, but I could not pass up the chance to do MNSSHP, since it's one of our very favorite Disney events.


----------



## wdw4rfam

sheila14 said:


> Going last year and even though I planned on what to do, I still didn't do half of what I wanted and this is why I will do 2 parties this year.


We went years ago, then again last year. We had no idea you could line up early for characters and headed straight to seven dwarfs at 6:45 to a 3 hour line. We never did get to see them, the line was like that all night. Because I kept checking back, we missed so much. We decided we needed a do-over so booked September just to do the party again.


----------



## BrownNWA29

Yay!! I can't wait! We are checking in on October 14 and staying until October 28. Hoping to do the party on the 26th.


----------



## Farro

Is Oogie Boogie at the Halloween party? Can I stand in line to meet him? Or anywhere else?


----------



## FoxC63

Throw Back Sunday!
Did anyone else happen to notice that the October 2006 calendar lines up with October 2017?  
MNSSHP October 2006:  2, 5, 6, 10, 12, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 30, 31 There were 15 scheduled events.


----------



## Kindermouse

While this will be our first MNSSHP we have done several MHP at Disneyland. We always dressed up before but this year I'm thinking of not being in full costume (just some fun Halloween shirts or Disneybounding). For me the costume feels like a waste of money since I end up having to buy another one to wear to work (I'm a teacher and at my school all the teachers wear themed costumes). 

My son didn't wear his costume last year becuase it was too hot-the weather the first week of October when we have fall break can be very different than what we have on Halloween night. That would mean 2 different costumes for him too - one for high temps and one for low temps. Ugh. I like dressing up and all but its tough to justify buying 2 costumes for each of us when we are already spending a boat load of money to go on vacation.


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> While this will be our first MNSSHP we have done several MHP at Disneyland. We always dressed up before but this year I'm thinking of not being in full costume (just some fun Halloween shirts or Disneybounding). For me the costume feels like a waste of money since I end up having to buy another one to wear to work (I'm a teacher and at my school all the teachers wear themed costumes).
> 
> My son didn't wear his costume last year becuase it was too hot-the weather the first week of October when we have fall break can be very different than what we have on Halloween night. That would mean 2 different costumes for him too - one for high temps and one for low temps. Ugh. I like dressing up and all but its tough to justify buying 2 costumes for each of us when we are already spending a boat load of money to go on vacation.



I totally get that the hot humid Florida weather can be off putting when wearing costumes and agree Disneybounding or fun Halloween shirts can make all the difference not only monetarily but also in luggage.  What state are you from and what are the dates of your school breaks?  Again, totally jealous as we don't have any breaks in October here in MI, at least not in my district and I'm affiliated with two of them


----------



## Kindermouse

We are from California. Our school district does a modified year round system with shorter summer breaks (7 weeks as opposed to 10-12) and we have 2 week breaks in October, December, and March and a 1 week break in November. 

We have October break this year from 10/2 through 10/13 which is great for me since I get to be off and on vacation on my birthday. However, it does feel tough when us teachers report back to work a few days before school starts on July 27th. It's also very hard to plan summer camps for my son when most of them are at the end of July or beginning of August when we are already back in school. Last year he was invited to attend on a scholarship a prestigious theater camp that was having masters classes taught be Idina Menzel but then he would have had to miss the first week of school which is a no go. It's got pluses but also some big minuses.


----------



## ellbell

Kindermouse said:


> We are from California. Our school district does a modified year round system with shorter summer breaks (7 weeks as opposed to 10-12) and we have 2 week breaks in October, December, and March and a 1 week break in November.
> 
> We have October break this year from 10/2 through 10/13 which is great for me since I get to be off and on vacation on my birthday. However, it does feel tough when us teachers report back to work a few days before school starts on July 27th. It's also very hard to plan summer camps for my son when most of them are at the end of July or beginning of August when we are already back in school. Last year he was invited to attend on a scholarship a prestigious theater camp that was having masters classes taught be Idina Menzel but then he would have had to miss the first week of school which is a no go. It's got pluses but also some big minuses.


Wow the schools in the US have tons of time off.  I'm from BC and currently live in Ontario and all we have ever had off are 8 weeks in summer (July and August), 2 weeks at Christmas and a week at March.  Even at Thanksgiving in October it's only 3 days.


----------



## FoxC63

ellbell said:


> Wow the schools in the US have tons of time off.  I'm from BC and currently live in Ontario and all we have ever had off are 8 weeks in summer (July and August), 2 weeks at Christmas and a week at March.  Even at Thanksgiving in October it's only 3 days.



I think it really depends on which state you live in and what grade your child is in.  As stated earlier, in MI we have no breaks in October this would be for Jr. High & Elementary (they get half day on Oct 31st).  But with the new administration (Trumps Gang) things maybe changing.


----------



## Kindermouse

Our year in my district is shorter now than it used to be but one reason for that is money. We started taking the entire week off for thanksgiving now because we had so many absences that week that the school lost too much money staying open since we get state and federal funds based on average daily attendance. One really poorly attended week can mean much less funding for the whole year. We still have 187 days that students attend and 192 work days (a Couple of days before school starts, a day after the year is over and 2 teacher work days a year). I always work summer school to earn money for vacations so to me the numbers are meaningless.

I know some other districts in the state that don't do an October break but do do a 3-4 week December break since so many students went to Mexico for Christmas and stayed for a month that it made the most sense for the school to just be closed if attendance was going to be down by 70%.

We have the same break regardless of grade. From high school to kindergarten our students are on the same schedule. The only differ nice is how many hours a day they attend

At Least it lets me go to MNSSHP even if I report back to school in July.

And just for fun here we are at last years MHP at Disneyland.


----------



## sarahann77

Farro said:


> Is Oogie Boogie at the Halloween party? Can I stand in line to meet him? Or anywhere else?


From last year Oogie Boogie was only part of the parade for the party.  I did see that on Halloween he was available to meet at Saratoga Springs.

I'm hoping they do the same this year


----------



## Cluelyss

sarahann77 said:


> From last year Oogie Boogie was only part of the parade for the party.  I did see that on Halloween he was available to meet at Saratoga Springs.
> 
> I'm hoping they do the same this year


He was also in the Hocus Pocus stage show.


----------



## Cluelyss

Sarahraegraham said:


> We did 2 parties last year, and are going to do it again this year. It was so much fun! Also hoping we catch the first MVMCP too as we've never been. But something about Halloween is just more exciting to me


We have done 2 parties the last 2 years and it makes the nights sooooo much less stressful! I'm already freaking out that there will likely only be 1 during our dates this year. I don't like having to prioritize! Lol!


----------



## Mousemommy1

I'm not sure if it has been addressed here, but what are the chances of the 1st parties to be at the end of August. The calendar has 8/25/17 with a MK close of 7 pm. Wondering if there will be a party that day???


----------



## brockash

Mousemommy1 said:


> I'm not sure if it has been addressed here, but what are the chances of the 1st parties to be at the end of August. The calendar has 8/25/17 with a MK close of 7 pm. Wondering if there will be a party that day???



The calendar does lead us to think there should be one then, however the calendar has lead us to believe other dates as well that didn't turn out happening.  Not that it's really any help to you, but at this point, I'd say while there def. could be a party that day, there's also a decent likelihood that there won't be.  Hopefully they'll release concrete dates soon.


----------



## Mousemommy1

brockash said:


> The calendar does lead us to think there should be one then, however the calendar has lead us to believe other dates as well that didn't turn out happening.  Not that it's really any help to you, but at this point, I'd say while there def. could be a party that day, there's also a decent likelihood that there won't be.  Hopefully they'll release concrete dates soon.



I will certainly be keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Perelandra

Welp, first curveball on the calendar released today. I was hoping for Tuesday Sept 5th for our night and MK is now scheduled to close at the regular time of 9PM.  Previously they had 7 PM scheduled closings of Friday 08/25, Tue 08/29, Friday 09/01 and so naturally I was thinking Tue 09/05. We are only there for 4 nights so it looks like Friday 09/08 or bust for me.  Fingers crossed. Really want to go this year, but was hoping for a less crowded Tuesday night.


----------



## RooRach0906

Hoping for some August dates. I know it may be a long shot tho.


----------



## Perelandra

RooRach0906 said:


> Hoping for some August dates. I know it may be a long shot tho.


It looks like there will be parties on 08/25 and 08/29, unless for some inexplicable reason the most crowded park at Disney is going to close randomly 2 hours early those nights.


----------



## Disneylover99

Perelandra said:


> It looks like there will be parties on 08/25 and 08/29, unless for some inexplicable reason the most crowded park at Disney is going to close randomly 2 hours early those nights.


I'm thinking it's listed like this cause Disney is considering these dates, but these dates could be updated to a regular 9pm closing at any time. That happened a few years back.


----------



## Perelandra

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm thinking it's listed like this cause Disney is considering these dates, but these dates could be updated to a regular 9pm closing at any time. That happened a few years back.


I noticed on Kenny the Pirate's site that he did have those two August dates listed as possible party dates, but the Friday 09/01 and Thursday 09/07 he lists as party dates without the possible distinction. Very interesting. He also gets schedules early from Disney travel agents, so seems pretty legit.


----------



## ErinsMommy

@hiroMYhero


----------



## sheila14

Where is the information listed about the MNSSHP party dates?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> @hiroMYhero



Cool story.

Just kidding, actually she's pretty awesome as are Cluelyss and Monique5


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW on the dates discussion, remember the Night of Joy event is Friday 9/8 & Saturday 9/9 this year.

Even though it's not a MK event anymore, they didn't do a Friday party that weekend last year, they did a Thursday party instead.

Also last year they did not do a party the Tuesday after Labor Day, which this year is 9/5.

Obviously things can change this year, of course.


----------



## Perelandra

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW on the dates discussion, remember the Night of Joy event is Friday 9/8 & Saturday 9/9 this year.
> 
> Even though it's not a MK event anymore, they didn't do a Friday party that weekend last year, they did a Thursday party instead.
> 
> Also last year they did not do a party the Tuesday after Labor Day, which this year is 9/5.
> 
> Obviously things can change this year, of course.


Thanks. That's helpful.


----------



## AngelDisney

Perelandra said:


> I noticed on Kenny the Pirate's site that he did have those two August dates listed as possible party dates, but the Friday 09/01 and Thursday 09/07 he lists as party dates without the possible distinction. Very interesting. He also gets schedules early from Disney travel agents, so seems pretty legit.



Great! At least I may get one party night. I hope August 29 is a party night as well. Too many things to do with so little time and attending two parties is the way to go! My first MNSSHP ever!! Pixie dust!


----------



## Perelandra

AngelDisney said:


> Great! At least I may get one party night. I hope August 29 is a party night as well. Too many things to do with so little time and attending two parties is the way to go! My first MNSSHP ever!! Pixie dust!


I hope it's accurate! You will love the party. It just goes too fast.


----------



## samsteele

FoxC63 said:


> One of my best days ever. - point being, dress up. It doesn't have to be fancy or cost big bucks and you can be anyone you want. It's not mandatory it just adds to the experience.


There are also many easy t-shirt costume ideas on pinterest, etc. Because of the heat, humidity & good chance of a downpour last Sept, I opted for a super easy t-shirt costume for MNSSHP. I grabbed a red t-shirt, some white duct tape & made an "M&M" M on the front. Easy & was simple to pack. After the party, I just peeled off the duct tape & had another shirt to wear for another day. Also a great idea for small children who are fussy & don't want to wear a hot, elaborate costume.


----------



## Donop26

brockash said:


> The calendar does lead us to think there should be one then, however the calendar has lead us to believe other dates as well that didn't turn out happening.  Not that it's really any help to you, but at this point, I'd say while there def. could be a party that day, there's also a decent likelihood that there won't be.  Hopefully they'll release concrete dates soon.


I was looking at ADRs in MK for the evening of 8/25. BOG and CRT only allows you to choose up to 6:00 pm and LTT until 7:00.  Not sure if this is because MK is currently scheduled to close at 7:00 and they will add more ADR times if hours are extended, or if this is because it will be the first night of MNSSHP. Hopefully, we will know soon!


----------



## FoxC63

samsteele said:


> There are also many easy t-shirt costume ideas on pinterest, etc. Because of the heat, humidity & good chance of a downpour last Sept, I opted for a super easy t-shirt costume for MNSSHP. I grabbed a red t-shirt, some white duct tape & made an "M&M" M on the front. Easy & was simple to pack. After the party, I just peeled off the duct tape & had another shirt to wear for another day. Also a great idea for small children who are fussy & don't want to wear a hot, elaborate costume.



Love this idea!  How very clever 

Edit:  Hahaha I wrote "cleaver" hahahaha


----------



## Farro

sarahann77 said:


> From last year Oogie Boogie was only part of the parade for the party.  I did see that on Halloween he was available to meet at Saratoga Springs.
> 
> I'm hoping they do the same this year



Hmm, I'll have to think about that. We most likely will be at Animal Kingdom on Halloween itself.


----------



## FoxC63

Well it's OFFICIAL - we're going to Disney!  Woot!!!  Our dates will be Thursday, Oct 26th - Wednesday, Nov 1st   DH, DS and I will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - first time staying there and looking so forward to going!  We'll be attending two MNSSHP and hopefully Club Villain.Costumes include:  DC Comics Two Face DH, Joker DS and Harley Quinn DM and for the second party Alice in Wonderland Red Queen Guards DH & DS and Red Queen DM. 

I'll have to dust of my trusty sewing machine and complete a few of these costumes - Oh!  I'm so thrilled!!!


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> *Well it's OFFICIAL* - we're going to Disney!  Woot!!!  Our dates will be Thursday, Oct 26th - Wednesday, Nov 1st   DH, DS and I will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - first time staying there and looking so forward to going!  We'll be attending two MNSSHP and hopefully Club Villain.Costumes include:  DC Comics Two Face DH, Joker DS and Harley Quinn DM and for the second party Alice in Wonderland Red Queen Guards DH & DS and Red Queen DM.
> 
> I'll have to dust of my trusty sewing machine and complete a few of these costumes - Oh!  I'm so thrilled!!!




Holy crap, you just gave me a heart attack. I thought you were announcing the dates and pricesof the party! 
Congrats on booking your trip!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Holy crap, you just gave me a heart attack. I thought you were announcing the dates and pricesof the party!
> Congrats on booking your trip!



 You so funny!  And Thanks!


----------



## AngelDisney

Disneylover99 said:


> Holy crap, you just gave me a heart attack. I thought you were announcing the dates and pricesof the party!
> Congrats on booking your trip!


 
Same here!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Where is the information listed about the MNSSHP party dates?



Okay, I looked through the post to see if anyone answered your question and I didn't find any responses. Seeing how I don't like leaving anyone hanging I'm here to help you out newbie.
Those dates have not been released yet.  Also "Disney released the Official 2016 MNSSHP dates on  *3/23/16*.  There were 29 Parties scheduled in 2016." We're all still waiting for these dates. UGH!

The party dates will be found on the first page on this thread, all relevant information to MNSSHP you'll always find there as soon as it becomes available.  If you have any questions your best bet is to look there first, but *ALWAYS* feel free to post your questions here and someone will respond.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Same here!



You guys crack me up!  Sorry about that!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, I looked through the post to see if anyone answered your question and I didn't find any responses. Seeing how I don't like leaving anyone hanging I'm here to help you out newbie.
> Those dates have not been released yet.  Also "Disney released the Official 2016 MNSSHP dates on  *3/23/16*.  There were 29 Parties scheduled in 2016." We're all still waiting for these dates. UGH!
> 
> The party dates will be found on the first page on this thread, all relevant information to MNSSHP you'll always find there as soon as it becomes available.  If you have any questions your best bet is to look there first, but *ALWAYS* feel free to post your questions here and someone will respond.


Thank you!!


----------



## sheila14

samsteele said:


> There are also many easy t-shirt costume ideas on pinterest, etc. Because of the heat, humidity & good chance of a downpour last Sept, I opted for a super easy t-shirt costume for MNSSHP. I grabbed a red t-shirt, some white duct tape & made an "M&M" M on the front. Easy & was simple to pack. After the party, I just peeled off the duct tape & had another shirt to wear for another day. Also a great idea for small children who are fussy & don't want to wear a hot, elaborate costume.


I found a pattern on Pinterest that I am having made on a tshirt. I cannot wait to wear it and enjoy the Halloween party


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

sheila14 said:


> I found a pattern on Pinterest that I am having made on a tshirt. I cannot wait to wear it and enjoy the Halloween party


Pinterest is just amazing really. I've got an entire board dedicated to Disney crafts that I want to try out.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Well it's OFFICIAL - we're going to Disney!  Woot!!!  Our dates will be Thursday, Oct 26th - Wednesday, Nov 1st   DH, DS and I will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - first time staying there and looking so forward to going!  We'll be attending two MNSSHP and hopefully Club Villain.Costumes include:  DC Comics Two Face DH, Joker DS and Harley Quinn DM and for the second party Alice in Wonderland Red Queen Guards DH & DS and Red Queen DM.
> 
> I'll have to dust of my trusty sewing machine and complete a few of these costumes - Oh!  I'm so thrilled!!!


Ok where is everyone getting these interactive emojis and I will be going as spider woman. I am making a spider hat, will have a soedercweb pattern made for my tshirt and I bought orange, black, and glow in the dark spiders to put in my hair that I am going to turn into a spiders nest. Oh and I also bought glow in he dark webbing to put on me.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I found a pattern on Pinterest that I am having made on a tshirt. I cannot wait to wear it and enjoy the Halloween party



Oh don't be shy, post a pic!  It just amazes me just how creative people are, it brings me back to the old adage "If you dream it you can do it." - love that!

and still waiting for that pic!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Ok where is everyone getting these interactive emojis and I will be going as spider woman. I am making a spider hat, will have a soedercweb pattern made for my tshirt and I bought orange, black, and glow in the dark spiders to put in my hair that I am going to turn into a spiders nest. Oh and I also bought glow in he dark webbing to put on me.



Oh dang, that just sounds sooo cool!  What are your dates?  I'd love to see this come to fruition.  
As for the emojis take a look at the picture


Do you see the smiley face?  Press on that in YOUR page and three tabs should appear, got it?


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Oh don't be shy, post a pic!  It just amazes me just how creative people are, it bring me back to the old adage "If you dream it you can do it." - love that!
> 
> and still waiting for that pic!


Look I posted a pic


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Oh dang, that just sounds sooo cool!  What are your dates?  I'd love to see this come to fruition.
> As for the emojis take a look at the picture
> View attachment 222729
> 
> Do you see the smiley face?  Press on that in YOUR page and three tabs should appear, got it?


I will be down there's October 14-21 not sure of resort possibly PoP!!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Look I posted a pic



Okay, you got me!  Pictures of costumes are always encouraged  As soon as I'm done sewing my costumes I'll post pictures.


----------



## sheila14

sheila14 said:


> I will be down there's October 14-21 not sure of resort possibly PoP!!


Got it thanks


----------



## FoxC63

SWeeeT!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, you got me!  Pictures of costumes are always encouraged  As soon as I'm done sewing my costumes I'll post pictures.


my shirt will not be done until August and my hat I will start on spring break.  I will have my hat done before summer semester begins.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I will be down there's October 14-21 not sure of resort possibly PoP!!



Does Disney still charge different taxes on their resorts?  I remember reading something about that.  Anyone?


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

FoxC63 said:


> Does Disney still charge different taxes on their resorts?  I remember reading something about that.  Anyone?


All-Stars have a 7.5% tax versus 6.5% now eff 1/1/17 due to a tax increase in Osceola County. The rest should be, to my knowledge, 6.5% because they are in Orange County. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong. I hope this is what you were refering to!

For my particular stay (see signature) it added $4.98 to the complete total due to the tax increase versus what it was prior to the tax increase.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> Does Disney still charge different taxes on their resorts?  I remember reading something about that.  Anyone?



What do you mean?  I believe one of Disney's resorts - I can't remember which one - is in a different county and/or taxing jurisdiction, so has slightly different tax rates than every other resort.  I could be wrong about this but pretty sure I've read about that in the past.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## FoxC63

I read that at WDW the tax rate for like POP is different than all other resorts.  Instead of being charged 12.5% tax for your room you get charged like 9.7% - this is just an example.  It was very late when I skimmed through the article and I'm not sure what site I read it on. I was just wondering.  We normally stay at WL this year we'll be at WLV.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> What do you mean?  I believe one of Disney's resorts - I can't remember which one - is in a different county and/or taxing jurisdiction, so has slightly different tax rates than every other resort.  I could be wrong about this but pretty sure I've read about that in the past.  Is that what you mean?




I just googled "what is wdw tax rate?" and this is what I saw:

However the All Star resorts are in Osceola County, which has a *7%* tax rate. So, in general, the WDW sales tax rate (including restaurants) is *6.5%*, but if you happen to be at the All Star resorts, you'll get the "pleasure" of contributing just a tiny bit more to Osceola County! ;-)Jun 5, 2008

Here's a newer link http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-tax-rate-in-2017-for-disneys-all-star-resorts/
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-tax-rate-in-2017-for-disneys-all-star-resorts/
"The tax rates at Disney’s All-Star Resorts will be raised to 7.5% beginning January 1, 2017. "


----------



## michellelovesthemous

I was on the Disney site and it shows  MNSSHP for select nights in September and October, I may have a temper tantrum but I suppose it is still subject to change(holding onto hope with fingernails)


----------



## FoxC63

Regarding the tax rate here's what mousesavers has to say about it"
*"PLEASE NOTE: The 2017 rates we have listed DO include tax*. At most of the Walt Disney World resort hotels the tax is 12.5%, but at the All-Stars the tax is 13.5%. (The tax rate for the All-Stars changes on January 1, 2017;"

https://www.mousesavers.com/2017-disney-world-room-rates-season-dates/
https://www.mousesavers.com/2017-disney-world-room-rates-season-dates/
I never knew there was a difference.


----------



## FoxC63

michellelovesthemous said:


> I was on the Disney site and it shows  MNSSHP for select nights in September and October, I may have a temper tantrum but I suppose it is still subject to change(holding onto hope with fingernails)



Where on the site? This is big news!


----------



## FoxC63

Oh on their Special Event Tickets page -
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/

Yeah, honestly I wouldn't read too much into that.  Things at WDW always change even two weeks before your departure day.  Fact:  They actually added a few more EMH at the parks in 2016 and that really had people scrambling to change their dining reservations. ANYTHING can happen.

They added extra morning hours, so guests who planned on being first on rides found themselves in line with the mass.


----------



## Astryd

FoxC63 said:


> Throw Back Sunday!
> Did anyone else happen to notice that the October 2006 calendar lines up with October 2017?
> MNSSHP October 2006:  2, 5, 6, 10, 12, 16, 17, 19, 20, 23, 24, 26, 27, 30, 31 There were 15 scheduled events.




I hope this is the schedule for this year, we will be there Oct 26-Nov 1 and the Touring Plans site has the potential party schedule as Oct. 26, 27, 29, 30 and 31.   All but Saturday night has a possible party, and Saturday night is the night we have tickets to the Swan & Dolphin food and Wine classic.  If Touring Plans is correct, its annoying that they are scheduling so many parties.


----------



## Farro

Astryd said:


> I hope this is the schedule for this year, we will be there Oct 26-Nov 1 and the Touring Plans site has the potential party schedule as Oct. 26, 27, 29, 30 and 31.   All but Saturday night has a possible party, and Saturday night is the night we have tickets to the Swan & Dolphin food and Wine classic.  If Touring Plans is correct, its annoying that they are scheduling so many parties.



Well, the Thursday, Friday, Sunday and Tuesday would be normal, wonder why they are adding the Monday though....


----------



## TNKim

Astryd said:


> I hope this is the schedule for this year, we will be there Oct 26-Nov 1 and the Touring Plans site has the potential party schedule as Oct. 26, 27, 29, 30 and 31.   All but Saturday night has a possible party, and Saturday night is the night we have tickets to the Swan & Dolphin food and Wine classic.  If Touring Plans is correct, its annoying that they are scheduling so many parties.


I agree.  We will be there October 7-14 and Touring Plans predicts MNSSHP on Monday (Columbus Day), Tuesday, Thursday and Friday that week.  We want to do late EMH at MK on Wednesday night, so if we do either the Tuesday or Thursday MNSSHP, we would be at MK 2 nights in a row, which I don't really want to do.  I will try for a BOG ADR, but unless i can get it on Wednesday during EMH, that would mean another night at MK.  We also want to do the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Cruise on Friday night before we leave, but TP predicts the MNSSHP that night - are the fireworks as good during MNSSHP?  Decisions, decisions - I wish Disney would release party dates and park hours!


----------



## Farro

A lot of people say the Halloween fireworks are some of the best that WDW does! 

Can you try for a BOG ADR before the party on the night you attend? Maybe at 5?


----------



## FoxC63

Astryd said:


> I hope this is the schedule for this year, we will be there Oct 26-Nov 1 and the Touring Plans site has the potential party schedule as Oct. 26, 27, 29, 30 and 31.   All but Saturday night has a possible party, and Saturday night is the night we have tickets to the Swan & Dolphin food and Wine classic.  If Touring Plans is correct, its annoying that they are scheduling so many parties.



Well if you take a look on the first page of this thread, you'll see that last year October 2016 had *18* parties! 
In earnest I wouldn't be surprised if Disney does that this year as well, it's a very popular event.


----------



## FoxC63

TNKim said:


> I agree.  We will be there October 7-14 and Touring Plans predicts MNSSHP on Monday (Columbus Day), Tuesday, Thursday and Friday that week.  We want to do late EMH at MK on Wednesday night, so if we do either the Tuesday or Thursday MNSSHP, we would be at MK 2 nights in a row, which I don't really want to do.  I will try for a BOG ADR, but unless i can get it on Wednesday during EMH, that would mean another night at MK.  We also want to do the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Cruise on Friday night before we leave, but TP predicts the MNSSHP that night - are the fireworks as good during MNSSHP?  Decisions, decisions - I wish Disney would release party dates and park hours!





Farro said:


> A lot of people say the Halloween fireworks are some of the best that WDW does!
> 
> Can you try for a BOG ADR before the party on the night you attend? Maybe at 5?



I can without a doubt confirm the Fireworks are AMAZING when viewing them through Pirates and Pals Fireworks Cruise.  We had such a wonderful experience.  Best advice I can give you is DRESS UP as Pirates!
My son was chosen to carry the Ships flag to the boat!


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> A lot of people say the Halloween fireworks are some of the best that WDW does!
> 
> Can you try for a BOG ADR before the party on the night you attend? Maybe at 5?



YES! Oh and get there asap!


----------



## Astryd

Farro said:


> Well, the Thursday, Friday, Sunday and Tuesday would be normal, wonder why they are adding the Monday though....



It will be the night before Halloween, got to get another party in.... 

Was hoping to see the new Fireworks, might need to just shift our dates a bit.  The amount of parties they have is just ridiculous. And this is coming from someone who has attended them and loves them.


----------



## Pluto80

When do the dates tend to be released?


----------



## TNKim

Farro said:


> A lot of people say the Halloween fireworks are some of the best that WDW does!
> 
> Can you try for a BOG ADR before the party on the night you attend? Maybe at 5?



I didn't really want to take up party time eating at a table service.  I thought we might eat a late lunch at Whispering Canyon, then enter MK at 4:00 for the party.  So from all the comments about the MNSSHP fireworks, does everyone think a party night would be the best night to do the Pirates & Pals Cruise?  I'm hoping to get pirate t-shirts for all of us to wear!


----------



## IrishNYC

Pluto80 said:


> When do the dates tend to be released?


They were released March 23 last year.


----------



## Pluto80

IrishNYC said:


> They were released March 23 last year.


Thank you. We've been the last two Octobers so have done the party a few times. Didn't think we'd manage it this year, but if they do have an end of August date, we'd be there!


----------



## William Ades

We will be there this year. It will be our 1st MNSSHP ever!! Got a reservation for 10/20 to 10/23. Not sure we will be going on Friday or Sunday yet though. Obviously that could change depending on the dates released. Can't wait!!!


----------



## FoxC63

William Ades said:


> We will be there this year. It will be our 1st MNSSHP ever!! Got a reservation for 10/20 to 10/23. Not sure we will be going on Friday or Sunday yet though. Obviously that could change depending on the dates released. Can't wait!!!



Woot!  to the party!  Any costume ideas?


----------



## FoxC63

HEADS UP! 
Costume Super Centers is having a big sale!  "Take 25% off Clearance" Code:  CLEAR25
www.costumesupercenter.com

They are experiencing heavy volume so you might have to check back later.


----------



## FoxC63

TNKim said:


> I didn't really want to take up party time eating at a table service.  I thought we might eat a late lunch at Whispering Canyon, then enter MK at 4:00 for the party.  So from all the comments about the MNSSHP fireworks, does everyone think a party night would be the best night to do the Pirates & Pals Cruise?  I'm hoping to get pirate t-shirts for all of us to wear!



It doesn't matter which fireworks you see during Pirates & Pals Cruise, you get piped in music and tons of fun.  But Yes, I would have to say we enjoyed the Halloween fireworks more but we just love Halloween!

EDIT:  Don't forget to wear bandanas or a pirate hat and eye patch!


----------



## KCanuck

Can you usually make ADR's for the party nights (after 7pm) before the party dates are announced? I'm sure I did that a few years ago, and then received a notification afterwards informing me of the special ticket event.    I tried to make an ADR in MK for one of the August nights that may be a party night, and there is nothing available after about 6:30.  Thank you! 
(what else could the park be closing early for?)


----------



## FoxC63

KCanuck said:


> Can you usually make ADR's for the party nights (after 7pm) before the party dates are announced? I'm sure I did that a few years ago, and then received a notification afterwards informing me of the special ticket event.    I tried to make an ADR in MK for one of the August nights that may be a party night, and there is nothing available after about 6:30.  Thank you!
> (what else could the park be closing early for?)



Last year early on you could, but it was also reported that many people received emails from Disney that they had to have a hard ticket to keep the ADR.  It was also reported that Disney simply cancelled the ADR's and never notified anyone.  I'll look more into it and get back with you - if anyone else can comment please feel free to do so.


----------



## FoxC63

KCanuck said:


> Can you usually make ADR's for the party nights (after 7pm) before the party dates are announced? I'm sure I did that a few years ago, and then received a notification afterwards informing me of the special ticket event.    I tried to make an ADR in MK for one of the August nights that may be a party night, and there is nothing available after about 6:30.  Thank you!
> (what else could the park be closing early for?)



Okay here was what it says on the first page of this thread under "*MNSSHP Dining FAQ":  *
"*Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*
*Yes, *you can make your reservations up until 6pm. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete*. If you have not purchased a MNSSHP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out."
Here's the link:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/


----------



## FoxC63

KCanuck said:


> Can you usually make ADR's for the party nights (after 7pm) before the party dates are announced? I'm sure I did that a few years ago, and then received a notification afterwards informing me of the special ticket event.    I tried to make an ADR in MK for one of the August nights that may be a party night, and there is nothing available after about 6:30.  Thank you!
> (what else could the park be closing early for?)



Here's what was published for MNSSHP 2016 under "*MNSSHP Dining FAQ*":
*2016 UPDATES: Disney Has Updated Guest Policies for ADRs on MNSSHP Nights. *

_*Disney Guest Policies (Terms & Conditions)--- The Following Message Appears When Making A Reservations after 6pm. *_
You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately priced event admission ticket (e.g., Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket to enter or remain in park during the special event. Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable. 

*Guest Policies -- The Blue Box YOU SHOULD READ & MUST Check, I have read and agree to the Guest Policies, also states the following:*
If applicable, Hard Ticket Event reservations. You are making a reservation during an event which requires the purchase of a separately prices event admission ticket (ex:Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party). Guests with theme park admission must purchase the special event admission ticket in order to enter or remain in the park during the special event. Special event tickets may be purchased at disneyworld.com or by calling 407-W-DISNEY. 

Note: The number of tickets available is limited for special events. Events may sell out early. Special event tickets are valid only during specific event dates and hours. Tickets are nontransferable and nonrefundable.

Here's the link:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/

I hope this helps, please note Disney DOES change their calendars, adds EMH, additional Fireworks like Star Wars & Fantasmic and did this 2 weeks before my departure on Oct 28 1016.  It happened on several days earlier in October and in September.


----------



## monique5

KCanuck said:


> Can you usually make ADR's for the party nights (after 7pm) before the party dates are announced? I'm sure I did that a few years ago, and then received a notification afterwards informing me of the special ticket event.    I tried to make an ADR in MK for one of the August nights that may be a party night, and there is nothing available after about 6:30.  Thank you!
> (what else could the park be closing early for?)



OP posted the 2016 Dining info from last year. Once Party Dates were announced, the Dining Guidelines changed/updated. If you did not have party ticket, you could not have a reservation. Reservations were cancelled, guests were not allowed to dine without party tickets, guests escorted out of the parks, etc. All of these were reported. It had been too many complaints about people in the parks during the party without party tickets.


----------



## Mal6586

KCanuck said:


> Can you usually make ADR's for the party nights (after 7pm) before the party dates are announced? I'm sure I did that a few years ago, and then received a notification afterwards informing me of the special ticket event.    I tried to make an ADR in MK for one of the August nights that may be a party night, and there is nothing available after about 6:30.  Thank you!
> (what else could the park be closing early for?)


Last year when I was looking for MVMCP ADRs, those didn't open up right at 180 days like normal reservations. I actually think it was a few if not several weeks after the 180 day mark before those opened up to book, and of course it had the disclaimer other users are mentioning.


----------



## Disneylover99

Pluto80 said:


> When do the dates tend to be released?


Hopefully this month! Happy March 1st everyone!


----------



## KCanuck

Thanks everyone for answering my question about making ADRs after 7:00.  I'll be watching like a hawk and I'll report back if I see a change.  I'm hoping to enter the park at 4:00, get our wristbands, use some FPs, eat dinner, and then do the party.  I was hoping for BOG at 6:00, but if they suddenly open up ADRs starting at 7:00 I'll grab a 7:00 one if I can.  If the two dates in August end up not being MNSSHP it's going to be a big disappointment lol.


----------



## IrishNYC

KCanuck said:


> Thanks everyone for answering my question about making ADRs after 7:00.  I'll be watching like a hawk and I'll report back if I see a change.  I'm hoping to enter the park at 4:00, get our wristbands, use some FPs, eat dinner, and then do the party.  I was hoping for BOG at 6:00, but if they suddenly open up ADRs starting at 7:00 I'll grab a 7:00 one if I can.  If the two dates in August end up not being MNSSHP it's going to be a big disappointment lol.


Do you really want to waste 1-2 hours of party time on an ADR?


----------



## Raya

IrishNYC said:


> Do you really want to waste 1-2 hours of party time on an ADR?



Not the original poster, but I'll respond: There aren't a lot of good food choices available during the party - sweets, candy, fast food, sure; healthy choices, no. I rarely eat dinner before 4pm, and even if I did, I would find myself hungry 4 to 6 hours later (10pm-ish). I'd rather spend an hour of party time eating a reasonably healthy meal at a sit down restaurant than rely on whatever may be open. I tried that in 2012 and ended up eating mostly carbs for dinner at Pinocchio Village Haus (not a green veggie in sight!).

Also, the table service restaurants often do something 'fun' for the holiday. The year we ate at CRT there was a special gourmet coffin dessert. As a foodie that's a much better use of my party time than a M&G.


----------



## IrishNYC

We're foodies (and as foodies, we hate most food at Disney with a few exceptions), too, and don't plan on a lot of M&Gs at the party, but I feel like there are so many unique things to see and do, I can't waste that time. We don't go to disney often, this is our first party, and probably the last time we'll be there for 4-5 years, so that's a lot of time to waste to me. We'll have TS earlier in the day, then just have something quick and easy at the party.


----------



## KCanuck

We need to get out of the heat and sit (bad back), and I haven't been to BOG in years.  In a perfect scenario I would eat 6:00 to 7:30, but 7:00 to 8:30 is fine.  We could do a lot of rides between 4:00 to 7:00 and then 8:30 to close.  That's our priority.  I probably won't get BOG anyway and we will find some a/c somewhere else ; )
Maybe MNSSHP dates will be released today... sending positive thoughts.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Not the original poster, but I'll respond: There aren't a lot of good food choices available during the party - sweets, candy, fast food, sure; healthy choices, no. I rarely eat dinner before 4pm, and even if I did, I would find myself hungry 4 to 6 hours later (10pm-ish). I'd rather spend an hour of party time eating a reasonably healthy meal at a sit down restaurant than rely on whatever may be open. I tried that in 2012 and ended up eating mostly carbs for dinner at Pinocchio Village Haus (not a green veggie in sight!).
> 
> Also, the table service restaurants often do something 'fun' for the holiday. The year we ate at CRT there was a special gourmet coffin dessert. As a foodie that's a much better use of my party time than a M&G.



We usually do TS around 2:15 and are done no later than 2:45 at our resort.  Then we get dressed and head to MK by 3:30 as the line for security can be long.  They do offer a cart by Liberty Square that offers fresh veggies with dip, humus with chips and yogurt with fresh fruit. There are plenty of choices including grabbing something from Star Bucks as well.  I agree with @IrishNYC.  One thing to note when making your ADR on a Party night is that the actual event starts at 7PM.  Food for thought.  And this being YOUR trip, plan accordingly and you'll have a great time.


----------



## FoxC63

KCanuck said:


> We need to get out of the heat and sit (bad back), and I haven't been to BOG in years.  In a perfect scenario I would eat 6:00 to 7:30, but 7:00 to 8:30 is fine.  We could do a lot of rides between 4:00 to 7:00 and then 8:30 to close.  That's our priority.  I probably won't get BOG anyway and we will find some a/c somewhere else ; )
> Maybe MNSSHP dates will be released today... sending positive thoughts.



I would highly recommend an ADR at 4pm at BOG and you'll still be able to meet the Beast and get a party wrist band close by without having to leave the park.


----------



## Daisybell911

FoxC63 said:


> I would highly recommend an ADR at 4pm at BOG and you'll still be able to meet the Beast and get a party wrist band close by without having to leave the park.



That is my plan completely!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Well it's OFFICIAL - we're going to Disney!  Woot!!!  Our dates will be Thursday, Oct 26th - Wednesday, Nov 1st   DH, DS and I will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge Villas - first time staying there and looking so forward to going!  We'll be attending two MNSSHP and hopefully Club Villain.Costumes include:  DC Comics Two Face DH, Joker DS and Harley Quinn DM and for the second party Alice in Wonderland Red Queen Guards DH & DS and Red Queen DM.
> 
> I'll have to dust of my trusty sewing machine and complete a few of these costumes - Oh!  I'm so thrilled!!!


We are booked 10/26-10/29 (and crossing our fingers that the school calendar matches up!) - and will be doing an AIW theme too! DH and I will be Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee - DD will be Alice and DS is deciding between Mad Hatter and White Rabbit. Maybe we'll run into you!!


----------



## LindseyJo22

We are taking a trip October 4-8, and hoping that there will be a party sometime in that range!  This would be our first party and probably our only one for a while - so I'm thinking it is worth the large ticket price, even though it's rather expensive!

Do the tickets for October usually sell out very quickly? We have a trip in May we are saving for as well, so I'd like to know if we should purchase tickets ASAP or if it's possible to wait.  Also, can you buy tickets with a Disney gift card?


----------



## Cluelyss

LindseyJo22 said:


> We are taking a trip October 4-8, and hoping that there will be a party sometime in that range!  This would be our first party and probably our only one for a while - so I'm thinking it is worth the large ticket price, even though it's rather expensive!
> 
> Do the tickets for October usually sell out very quickly? We have a trip in May we are saving for as well, so I'd like to know if we should purchase tickets ASAP or if it's possible to wait.  Also, can you buy tickets with a Disney gift card?


Halloween is usually the first October date to sell out, and that hasn't happened until August the last few years (maybe even later last year?). So you definitely don't need to buy them opening day, but if there's a night you really want, I'd buy sooner than later. You just never know, and once they're sold out, they're sold out. And yes, you can purchase with a GC. You are limited to 1 GC when purchasing online, so if you have multiple either combine then first, or order over the phone.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Cluelyss said:


> Halloween is usually the first October date to sell out, and that hasn't happened until August the last few years (maybe even later last year?). So you definitely don't need to buy them opening day, but if there's a night you really want, I'd buy sooner than later. You just never know, and once they're sold out, they're sold out. And yes, you can purchase with a GC. You are limited to 1 GC when purchasing online, so if you have multiple either combine then first, or order over the phone.



Awesome, thanks!  We have one gift card that we just put all our trip money on, so that shouldn't be a huge issue  I'm hoping we can manage to get a night where there is an AP or DVC discount, but in October I don't know how likely it is.  But we'll see.  I'll probably want to buy sooner anyway, just to know we have the ticket!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We are booked 10/26-10/29 (and crossing our fingers that the school calendar matches up!) - and will be doing an AIW theme too! DH and I will be Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee - DD will be Alice and DS is deciding between Mad Hatter and White Rabbit. Maybe we'll run into you!!



Glad to see you on the boards, always a pleasure reading your posts!  
We're having to pull DS out of school but I'm not worried about him catching up.  Last year you may remember we had planned on attending WDW for 6 nights during MNSSHP, then a week before our trip I was notified about my mother's poor health.  We canceled our trip (Disney & Delta were VERY generous) and ended up going to CO.  DS missed 7 days of school - woof!  But he managed 5 A's & 1 B, can't complain about that! LOL! Also we get NO breaks in Oct. 
If you started any threads please send me a link, you always do an amazing job and if would be nice to stay informed.


It would be awesome to meet up with you & your family!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxC63

LindseyJo22 said:


> We are taking a trip October 4-8, and hoping that there will be a party sometime in that range!  This would be our first party and probably our only one for a while - so I'm thinking it is worth the large ticket price, even though it's rather expensive!
> 
> Do the tickets for October usually sell out very quickly? We have a trip in May we are saving for as well, so I'd like to know if we should purchase tickets ASAP or if it's possible to wait.  Also, can you buy tickets with a Disney gift card?



 to the party!  Be sure to stay on top of the first page on this thread for any and all updates!  I agree with @Cluelyss if you have your dates in mind buy them before they sell out. And I have purchased MNSSHP tickets with a GC as well as Memory Maker!  Also Star Bucks is at WDW and you can use Star Bucks GC there too - for food & beverages so stock on them if needed.  Groupon & Visa Check out often run promotions:  Pay $10 get $20 Star Bucks GC.


----------



## DiannaVM

I am going to join in because we HOPE we can at least make it to MNSSHP (we actually want to try for MVMCP this year) but we will see how it goes, but yay! I just got back from Marathon weekend and I still feel excited about whenever my next trip is ^_^


----------



## FoxC63

LindseyJo22 said:


> Awesome, thanks!  We have one gift card that we just put all our trip money on, so that shouldn't be a huge issue  I'm hoping we can manage to get a night where there is an AP or DVC discount, but in October I don't know how likely it is.  But we'll see.  I'll probably want to buy sooner anyway, just to know we have the ticket!



Here's what things looked like in 2016 - so for your dates in 2017 I hope it works out for you!  Sending pixie dust your way °O° 


*MNSSHP 2016*
*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40


----------



## FoxC63

DiannaVM said:


> I am going to join in because we HOPE we can at least make it to MNSSHP (we actually want to try for MVMCP this year) but we will see how it goes, but yay! I just got back from Marathon weekend and I still feel excited about whenever my next trip is ^_^



 to the party!  Hope things work out for you too!


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> Do you really want to waste 1-2 hours of party time on an ADR?



Last time I asked this question I got slammed! LOL!  But I totally agree with you, too much to do so little time!


----------



## Farro

Disneylover99 said:


> Hopefully this month! Happy March 1st everyone!



Excellent.


----------



## AngelDisney

I would not want to use too much time on dining as well. Is Columbia Harbour House open during the party? Do they have a special menu, a smaller menu or the regular menu? Older threads said it closed early at 5 pm, but MNSSHP info for 2016 stated that It opened till 8 pm. Hope it stays the same for this year. Can we eat while waiting in line for M & G? 

Thanks in advance and have fun planning!


----------



## Art08

I'm so excited to go to this! At first my fiance and I where debating on doing it, but as soon as we saw Nightmare Before Christmas and Chernabog (My fiance's favorite villain) We made our minds up  definitely will be watching for the dates.


----------



## Raya

AngelDisney said:


> I would not want to use too much time on dining as well. Is Columbia Harbour House open during the party? Do they have a special menu, a smaller menu or the regular menu?



In the past the stated closing was when the party started. They may have stayed open slightly later, but they were definitely wrapping up the day at 7pm. No special menu during the afternoon before the party or for the short amount of party time they are open.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Glad to see you on the boards, always a pleasure reading your posts!
> We're having to pull DS out of school but I'm not worried about him catching up.  Last year you may remember we had planned on attending WDW for 6 nights during MNSSHP, then a week before our trip I was notified about my mother's poor health.  We canceled our trip (Disney & Delta were VERY generous) and ended up going to CO.  DS missed 7 days of school - woof!  But he managed 5 A's & 1 B, can't complain about that! LOL! Also we get NO breaks in Oct.
> If you started any threads please send me a link, you always do an amazing job and if would be nice to stay informed.
> 
> 
> It would be awesome to meet up with you & your family!  Fingers crossed!


Thanks! We may still pull the kids out if we have to....Halloween is my favorite time of year at WDW and my hubby also happens to be celebrating a milestone birthday this October, so need to find a way to go!

I do recall you had to miss last year, was so sad for you, but hope you got some memorable time with your mom. 

Welcome back to the planning!!


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Can we eat while waiting in line for M & G? Thanks in advance and have fun planning!



YES you can!  Or you could stand in line while other members of your party grab a bite.  Just be sure to let the people BEHIND you know what's going on.  This isn't mandatory but it is polite.   I've never been in a situation where another guest gave me any grief nor have I read it posted on the threads.  It will really benefit you to be friendly to them in case you have to go to the restroom


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks! We may still pull the kids out if we have to....Halloween is my favorite time of year at WDW and my hubby also happens to be celebrating a milestone birthday this October, so need to find a way to go!
> 
> I do recall you had to miss last year, was so sad for you, but hope you got some memorable time with your mom.
> 
> Welcome back to the planning!!



Thanks!  Mom is still ticking away but I'll leave it at that. We'll be celebrating my birthday as well.   Let's plan to grab a drink somewhere! Yummy for my tummy!


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> YES you can!  Or you could stand in line while other members of your party grab a bite.  Just be sure to let the people BEHIND you know what's going on.  This isn't mandatory but it is polite.   I've never been in a situation where another guest gave me any grief nor have I read it posted on the threads.  It will really benefit you to be friendly to them in case you have to go to the bathroom


----------



## AngelDisney

Raya said:


> In the past the stated closing was when the party started. They may have stayed open slightly later, but they were definitely wrapping up the day at 7pm. No special menu during the afternoon before the party or for the short amount of party time they are open.


----------



## FoxC63

Art08 said:


> I'm so excited to go to this! At first my fiance and I where debating on doing it, but as soon as we saw Nightmare Before Christmas and Chernabog (My fiance's favorite villain) We made our minds up  definitely will be watching for the dates.



 to the party!  And may I say What a cute couple you two make! Hubba, hubba


----------



## Farro

AngelDisney said:


> I would not want to use too much time on dining as well. Is Columbia Harbour House open during the party? Do they have a special menu, a smaller menu or the regular menu? Older threads said it closed early at 5 pm, but MNSSHP info for 2016 stated that It opened till 8 pm. Hope it stays the same for this year. Can we eat while waiting in line for M & G?
> 
> Thanks in advance and have fun planning!



Where are you staying?

Another option would be to get a quick service at one of the hotels. Contempo Cafe has some decent quick service. You can get there around 4 or so and then walk over to Magic Kingdom. When we went at 4 we didn't get a ton done outside of any fast passes because it was still crowded from the day. Unless you are planning to get in line early for a special character, I wouldn't worry too much about being there the first couple of hours.


----------



## AngelDisney

Farro said:


> Where are you staying?
> 
> Another option would be to get a quick service at one of the hotels. Contempo Cafe has some decent quick service. You can get there around 4 or so and then walk over to Magic Kingdom. When we went at 4 we didn't get a ton done outside of any fast passes because it was still crowded from the day. Unless you are planning to get in line early for a special character, I wouldn't worry too much about being there the first couple of hours.



Thanks for the suggestion! We will be staying at Beach Club. I am planning to get FP+ for a ride or two from 4-6 then get some food and line up for M & G. We will be getting the express transportation for park hopping. If we decide not to go early, we can have an early dinner at Epcot then hop over to MK. Hope the service continues into September.


----------



## kayteekt

We attended our first MNSSHP last year. We are not huge Halloween people but we loved it! Planning a to make a short trip, just before Halloween, primarily for party this year. Waiting for official dates before I start the search for a good deal on a poly room. DH and I have stayed there for ann trips and I want our kiddos to be able to experience it as well. Plus, perfect location for the party! Exited to follow along.


----------



## sherlockmiles

The Power of Disney!!

Having a bit of a stressful week - work, personal, home life, everything.......Had to cancel weekend plans to attend a phenomenal themed private party in Manhattan...........

We'd decided to finally attend MNSSHP this year....ok, no big deal, love the suggestion of going to 2 parties so that is our intention.  Trying to keep up with the DIS board information..........

Looked up hotels, and flights this morning.  Decided to book POR instead of value as a treat.  Got great flight and hotel info....

So I'm booking as soon as I get out of work today! 

_*poof* & *pixie dust*_

*feel better/happier already.......3:30 pm can't come fast enough!*

MNSSHP, Food & Wine, yeah!


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> The Power of Disney!!
> 
> Having a bit of a stressful week - work, personal, home life, everything.......Had to cancel weekend plans to attend a phenomenal themed private party in Manhattan...........
> 
> We'd decided to finally attend MNSSHP this year....ok, no big deal, love the suggestion of going to 2 parties so that is our intention.  Trying to keep up with the DIS board information..........
> 
> Looked up hotels, and flights this morning.  Decided to book POR instead of value as a treat.  Got great flight and hotel info....
> 
> So I'm booking as soon as I get out of work today!
> 
> _*poof* & *pixie dust*_
> 
> *feel better/happier already.......3:30 pm can't come fast enough!*
> 
> MNSSHP, Food & Wine, yeah!


Disney makes everything better! Working on a large project for work, knowing that once it's complete I can work on the spreadsheets my June trip! Great motivation!!


----------



## DaniellePoppins

Hi Everyone!  Newbie to MNSSHP.  I've done MVMCP before though.  My question is on timing.  As it looks like we won't know dates before I have to make ADR on the 16th, I'm curious when I should project the party during my trip to be.  We're at BCV September 12-17.  OP said the usual days in September during the week are Tuesday and Thursday.  However when I looked back on last year's dates, it looked like the time of the month I'm going would more likely be Tuesday and Friday.  Should I plan for it to be the Friday (15th) or should I plan for it on the Thursday (14th).  I would need to rearrange my current plans if it were on the Thursday.  Maybe even make two dining reservations and cancel the one I don't need?  Any insight would be great!  Thanks!


----------



## AngelDisney

DaniellePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone!  Newbie to MNSSHP.  I've done MVMCP before though.  My question is on timing.  As it looks like we won't know dates before I have to make ADR on the 16th, I'm curious when I should project the party during my trip to be.  We're at BCV September 12-17.  OP said the usual days in September during the week are Tuesday and Thursday.  However when I looked back on last year's dates, it looked like the time of the month I'm going would more likely be Tuesday and Friday.  Should I plan for it to be the Friday (15th) or should I plan for it on the Thursday (14th).  I would need to rearrange my current plans if it were on the Thursday.  Maybe even make two dining reservations and cancel the one I don't need?  Any insight would be great!  Thanks!



I have made ADRs for dining and will cancel if needed for the party.


----------



## cvjpirate

Thank you for all the information, hope I can make it for my 1st MNSSHP this Oct.


----------



## FoxC63

DaniellePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone!  Newbie to MNSSHP.  I've done MVMCP before though.  My question is on timing.  As it looks like we won't know dates before I have to make ADR on the 16th, I'm curious when I should project the party during my trip to be.  We're at BCV September 12-17.  OP said the usual days in September during the week are Tuesday and Thursday.  However when I looked back on last year's dates, it looked like the time of the month I'm going would more likely be Tuesday and Friday.  Should I plan for it to be the Friday (15th) or should I plan for it on the Thursday (14th).  I would need to rearrange my current plans if it were on the Thursday.  Maybe even make two dining reservations and cancel the one I don't need?  Any insight would be great!  Thanks!



Just a quick question, what time were you planning on making ADR's for the party?


----------



## sherlockmiles

YEAH - ALL BOOKED (hotel, flights, memory maker, ME)

Arriving 9/10 - I think that means my 180 day window opens on March 14th....???


----------



## wdw4rfam

sherlockmiles said:


> YEAH - ALL BOOKED (hotel, flights, memory maker, ME)
> 
> Arriving 9/10 - I think that means my 180 day window opens on March 14th....???


That's our arrival too. We are at AKL from 10th-18th. Looking at Tuesday for the party. I will be up with you on march 14th for ADRs


----------



## wenpop

I was thinking about costumes, What about Hats?  like a princess crown or bunny ears??  Would that be a costume? Not sure what kind of shirt to wear with it.


----------



## Farro

wenpop said:


> I was thinking about costumes, What about Hats?  like a princess crown or bunny ears??  Would that be a costume? Not sure what kind of shirt to wear with it.



I'm probably wearing fox ears and a fox tail. I'm a "fox". I'll either wear a black top/skirt or shorts, or possibly go with an Honest John look - a variation of green shorts/skirt with a lighter green top.


----------



## sherlockmiles

wdw4rfam said:


> That's our arrival too. We are at AKL from 10th-18th. Looking at Tuesday for the party. I will be up with you on march 14th for ADRs



Hooked up MyDisneyExperience last night - they showed 191 days out.....so I guess 22nd will be our reservation day.....I was a week off  .... but that's ok because I really want to know the party dates first.  We'll do ROL on one of the non-party nights I know.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

wenpop said:


> I was thinking about costumes, What about Hats?  like a princess crown or bunny ears??  Would that be a costume? Not sure what kind of shirt to wear with it.



People there are in all types of outfits full on costumes, no costumes, disbounding. No matter what you choose youwon't be without others dressing to that daegree as well.


----------



## abnihon

SO excited to see this!
We went last year and was so much fun!
Planning to go on Friday Oct 13th (spoooky...)

I have a Sally costume dress I will probably wear.
I think our only M&G priority this year will be Jack and Sally since we didn't meet them last year.


----------



## DaniellePoppins

AngelDisney said:


> I have made ADRs for dining and will cancel if needed for the party.



Thanks AngelDisney



FoxC63 said:


> Just a quick question, what time were you planning on making ADR's for the party?


Hi FoxC63, not ADRs on the day of the party, but for the days around.  If I anticipate the party one one day, but then it ends up being on the other day I'd have to switch the ADR away from the party day.


----------



## Cluelyss

DaniellePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone!  Newbie to MNSSHP.  I've done MVMCP before though.  My question is on timing.  As it looks like we won't know dates before I have to make ADR on the 16th, I'm curious when I should project the party during my trip to be.  We're at BCV September 12-17.  OP said the usual days in September during the week are Tuesday and Thursday.  However when I looked back on last year's dates, it looked like the time of the month I'm going would more likely be Tuesday and Friday.  Should I plan for it to be the Friday (15th) or should I plan for it on the Thursday (14th).  I would need to rearrange my current plans if it were on the Thursday.  Maybe even make two dining reservations and cancel the one I don't need?  Any insight would be great!  Thanks!


Nights that show MK closing at 7 will be a good indication of what party nights will be.


----------



## Farro

Soooo, was shopping today for summer clothing (SALE!!!) and bought this top and shorts, totally doable for a nod to Honest John. (with my ears, tails and gloves!) Light green top, dark green shorts. My gloves are in my avatar.  Of course I'll probably buy a bunch of stuff before October.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

Hi guys! I am currently trying to decide between a week during Christmas season and MVMCP, or end of October and MNSSHP. Crowds are a big factor for us as we will only have 1 MK day this trip. 

I have heard the old advice that party days will always have lower crowds in MK all day. Would that still hold true on Halloween day or is that an exception because of the holiday?  We want to pull a MK day and party,I can deal with a more crowded party if we can enjoy reasonable daytime crowds while we're focused on rides. Assuming parties will be on 30th and 31st this year, would one day be better than the other? The 30th concerns me since it falls on a Monday. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## siskaren

Jupiter&Wolfe said:


> Would that still hold true on Halloween day or is that an exception because of the holiday?



It's not a holiday that people have off from work or school, so I wouldn't expect it to have an effect on crowd levels.


----------



## DaniellePoppins

Cluelyss said:


> Nights that show MK closing at 7 will be a good indication of what party nights will be.



Thanks Cluelyss.  I believe the calendar for my first day will be available today.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Cluelyss

Started piecing costumes together this weekend.....hubby's a good sport


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

siskaren said:


> It's not a holiday that people have off from work or school, so I wouldn't expect it to have an effect on crowd levels.



Thank you!! This is such a tough choice!


----------



## FoxC63

Jupiter&Wolfe said:


> Thank you!! This is such a tough choice!



I highly recommend you keep on top of the Disney Calendar they have been known to add EMH which will impact your plans.  They did this last year two weeks before our trip Oct 27 -Nov 1.  I believe they added EMH on 10/31/16.  I cannot say how much of an impact this had we canceled our trip.  Can anyone comment/confirm?


----------



## Perelandra

DaniellePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone!  Newbie to MNSSHP.  I've done MVMCP before though.  My question is on timing.  As it looks like we won't know dates before I have to make ADR on the 16th, I'm curious when I should project the party during my trip to be.  We're at BCV September 12-17.  OP said the usual days in September during the week are Tuesday and Thursday.  However when I looked back on last year's dates, it looked like the time of the month I'm going would more likely be Tuesday and Friday.  Should I plan for it to be the Friday (15th) or should I plan for it on the Thursday (14th).  I would need to rearrange my current plans if it were on the Thursday.  Maybe even make two dining reservations and cancel the one I don't need?  Any insight would be great!  Thanks!


According to Kenny the Pirate, the parties will be Tuesday and Friday that week.


----------



## HollyMD

How do they usually do Columbus Day week? A party Sun, Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Fri?


----------



## HollyMD

We had tickets for 2 parties last year and unfortunately, they were the 2 parties they didn't have due to the hurricane so we are hoping to make a VERY short trip this Oct on fall break just to do 2 parties. We have never been and were disappointed we missed out last year


----------



## FoxC63

DaniellePoppins said:


> Hi Everyone!  Newbie to MNSSHP.  I've done MVMCP before though.  My question is on timing.  As it looks like we won't know dates before I have to make ADR on the 16th, I'm curious when I should project the party during my trip to be.  We're at BCV September 12-17.  OP said the usual days in September during the week are Tuesday and Thursday.  However when I looked back on last year's dates, it looked like the time of the month I'm going would more likely be Tuesday and Friday.  Should I plan for it to be the Friday (15th) or should I plan for it on the Thursday (14th).  I would need to rearrange my current plans if it were on the Thursday.  Maybe even make two dining reservations and cancel the one I don't need?  Any insight would be great!  Thanks!



Since the MNSSHP dates have not been released I thought this might help you, it's Disney's *SEPTEMBER* *2017* Park Calendar the one they send to Travel Agents.  On MNSSHP nights the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm.  Here's the link:
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Sep.pdf
Thumbs up @Robo for making it available on the DIS!

EDIT:  Remember this is NOT set in stone so plan accordingly and be prepared to make adjustments.


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> We had tickets for 2 parties last year and unfortunately, they were the 2 parties they didn't have due to the hurricane so we are hoping to make a VERY short trip this Oct on fall break just to do 2 parties. We have never been and were disappointed we missed out last year



When is your break and where are you from?  If you want to PM me feel free, I've been trying to keep a record of Fall School Breaks for 2017.  Thank You!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 223778 Started piecing costumes together this weekend.....hubby's a good sport



WOW!  He looks AMAZING!  Totally loving it!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Since the MNSSHP dates have not been released I thought this might help you, it's Disney's Calendar the one they send to Travel Agents.  On MNSSHP nights the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm.  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Sep.pdf
> Thumbs up @Robo for making it available on the DIS!



Thank you for sharing this. I also noticed that they say three will be NO Wishes Fireworks those nights.  Another good party indicator.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I also noticed that they say three will be NO Wishes Fireworks those nights.  Another good party indicator.



Just be careful when planning.  When we were suppose to be there last year Disney added several changes throughout the parks two weeks BEFORE our departure date!


----------



## Dug720

My fingers are crossed that MAYBE they're starting a little earlier and the 7pm closing on 8/25 is because of MNSSHP!!!!!! That would be an AWESOME final night to my trip!!


----------



## jknc

Noticed 6 pm close at MK on 9.29. 

Crossing fingers for DAH - heck yeah!


----------



## siskaren

HollyMD said:


> How do they usually do Columbus Day week? A party Sun, Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Fri?



No, Mon, Thursday, Friday.


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

FoxC63 said:


> I highly recommend you keep on top of the Disney Calendar they have been known to add EMH which will impact your plans.  They did this last year two weeks before our trip Oct 27 -Nov 1.  I believe they added EMH on 10/31/16.  I cannot say how much of an impact this had we canceled our trip.  Can anyone comment/confirm?



Thanks for mentioning that! After you said it i checked out TP website for Halloween day of last year. The wait times ended up being longer than predicted on average, but not by much, only 2 to 5 minutes mostly. I don't typically follow touring plans so I'm not familiar with its format or what all those blue and red numbers mean, but the waits seemed reasonable(busiest was Mine Train of course but average wait was about an hour).

Still, I don't think we will want to rope drop or do EMH on our party day. Hopefully Disney doesn't throw any curveballs this year... Would still like tshear from anyone who was actually there that day.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  He looks AMAZING!  Totally loving it!


Thank you!!


----------



## Cluelyss

HollyMD said:


> How do they usually do Columbus Day week? A party Sun, Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Fri?


They move Sunday's party to Monday. So it's Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri instead of Sun, Tues, Thurs, Fri.


----------



## TNKim

HollyMD said:


> How do they usually do Columbus Day week? A party Sun, Mon, Tues, Thurs, and Fri?



Actually, last year it was Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday.


----------



## DaniellePoppins

FoxC63 said:


> Since the MNSSHP dates have not been released I thought this might help you, it's Disney's *SEPTEMBER* *2017* Park Calendar the one they send to Travel Agents.  On MNSSHP nights the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm.  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Sep.pdf
> Thumbs up @Robo for making it available on the DIS!
> 
> EDIT:  Remember this is NOT set in stone so plan accordingly and be prepared to make adjustments.



Thanks SO much FoxC.  This was super helpful!!!!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Never too late to start planning! This year I'm aiming for Sep 30, my 23rd birthday


----------



## MissKIA

Dug720 said:


> My fingers are crossed that MAYBE they're starting a little earlier and the 7pm closing on 8/25 is because of MNSSHP!!!!!! That would be an AWESOME final night to my trip!!



Me too!  That is our last night in the parks before we leave for a cruise.  I am SO excited at the thought that we might be able to go to a party.  I'm going to be devastated if it's not true.


----------



## AngelDisney

MissKIA said:


> Me too!  That is our last night in the parks before we leave for a cruise.  I am SO excited at the thought that we might be able to go to a party.  I'm going to be devastated if it's not true.



Sending pixie dust your way! I am going to WDW on August 26 after the cruise. Hope there is a party on August 29.


----------



## Nemo32

Subbing! Going to be there 10/9-10/17. Can't wait!


----------



## Dug720

MissKIA said:


> Me too!  That is our last night in the parks before we leave for a cruise.  I am SO excited at the thought that we might be able to go to a party.  I'm going to be devastated if it's not true.



Well, MK is scheduled to close at 7 that night. What that is for is yet to be seen... My fingers are all crossed up!!


----------



## HollyMD

Thank you to all that responded about my question or Columbus day week


----------



## Daisybell911

I'm shooting for the Sunday 9/10 party. Anyone else looking at that one?  I arrive on the 7th and leave the 14th. I'd do two but there are so many other things I'd like to see!


----------



## FoxC63

Jupiter&Wolfe said:


> Thanks for mentioning that! After you said it i checked out TP website for Halloween day of last year. The wait times ended up being longer than predicted on average, but not by much, only 2 to 5 minutes mostly. I don't typically follow touring plans so I'm not familiar with its format or what all those blue and red numbers mean, but the waits seemed reasonable(busiest was Mine Train of course but average wait was about an hour).
> 
> Still, I don't think we will want to rope drop or do EMH on our party day. Hopefully Disney doesn't throw any curveballs this year... Would still like tshear from anyone who was actually there that day.


 
On various "WDW Planning" websites like KPirate you can search for updates that took place for any given month.  Here's the *October 2016*  link to help you get started*:*
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-hours-update-for-september-and-october-2016/

Also I really think your best bet is reading *2016 MNSSHP* thread starting with the last page and working your way up.  There is a wealth of information in there.  Here's the link to help you get started: 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/

Remember to take your time and jot down notes and any new information for MNSSHP 2017 will be posted on the first page as soon as it becomes available.

EDIT:  Added new KP link


----------



## sherlockmiles

Hoping to do 9/10 & 9/12!!  ROL dinner one night - then leaving everything else open for Food and Wine.


----------



## Farro

oh my god, I love it! Check out my tail!   (hooks to belt loop)


----------



## FoxC63

For any who needs/wants the "WDW Travel Agent Calendar" thread here's the link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-travel-agent-calendars-links.3566354/

August 2017:
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Aug.pdf
September 2017:
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Sep.pdf

If you visit @Robo thread be sure to give him a thumbs up Thanks!


----------



## Rhody Red

Subbing! We'll be there 9/5 to 9/15. Definitely will be doing a Party for the very first time (our 5th Trip)!


----------



## Stitch813

Will be there 9/16-9/22...psyched for my first MNSSHP!


----------



## Jupiter&Wolfe

FoxC63 said:


> On various "WDW Planning" websites like KPirate you can search for updates that took place for any given month.  Here's the *October 2016*  link to help you get started*:*
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...-hours-update-for-september-and-october-2016/
> 
> Also I really think your best bet is reading *2016 MNSSHP* thread starting with the last page and working your way up.  There is a wealth of information in there.  Here's the link to help you get started:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
> 
> Remember to take your time and jot down notes and any new information for MNSSHP 2017 will be posted on the first page as soon as it becomes available.
> 
> EDIT:  Added new KP link



Thanks so much for all the help! We definitely decided on a Halloween trip so I will eagerly be waiting for park hours.


----------



## vinotinto

Joining in! Planning to visit 9/1-9/6 this year. We missed MNSSHP last year because of Hurricane Matthew, so hoping we get to catch it on 9/1.  Was really sad both Thurs and Fri were cancelled as the reviews last year were great. We'll be driving from Atlanta that day and basically going straight to the party!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Since the MNSSHP dates have not been released I thought this might help you, it's Disney's *SEPTEMBER* *2017* Park Calendar the one they send to Travel Agents.  On MNSSHP nights the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm.  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Sep.pdf
> Thumbs up @Robo for making it available on the DIS!
> 
> EDIT:  Remember this is NOT set in stone so plan accordingly and be prepared to make adjustments.


If you get October send it my way!!!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> If you get October send it my way!!!



You got it!


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> Joining in! Planning to visit 9/1-9/6 this year. We missed MNSSHP last year because of Hurricane Matthew, so hoping we get to catch it on 9/1.  Was really sad both Thurs and Fri were cancelled as the reviews last year were great. We'll be driving from Atlanta that day and basically going straight to the party!



So sorry this happened.    Sending pixie dust in hopes we all have great weather!
 back to the party!


----------



## FoxC63

Stitch813 said:


> Will be there 9/16-9/22...psyched for my first MNSSHP!



 to the party!  
My friend you will be totally stoked! Magic Kingdom looks so amazing decked out in Halloween decor.  Make sure you spend at least one day (morning/afternoon) so you can take photos cuz you won't have time to do it during the party with so much to do with so little time!
Cheers!


----------



## FoxC63

Rhody Red said:


> Subbing! We'll be there 9/5 to 9/15. Definitely will be doing a Party for the very first time (our 5th Trip)!



WOW!  Your fifth trip and you never attended a MNSSHP?!  That's blasphemy!  Just joking!
Well your in for a treat!   - Ha!  See what I did there?!
Just gotta say it to the party!  Costumes?


----------



## tinkerbella16

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Your fifth trip and you never attended a MNSSHP?!  That's blasphemy!  Just joking!
> Well your in for a treat!   - Ha!  See what I did there?!


I just went to MNSSHP last year for the first time and it was my 24th trip! LOL We usually go during the Christmas party, so going in September was new for us. Cannot wait to buy my ticket for it this year!


----------



## Disneylover99

Okay, so we know that in 2016 party dates were announced on March 23rd and in 2015 party dates were announced on February 25th.....but I just realized, both of those days were a Wednesday. I don't know if that means anything but I just wanted to throw that out there. 
Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Rhody Red

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Your fifth trip and you never attended a MNSSHP?!  That's blasphemy!  Just joking!
> Well your in for a treat!   - Ha!  See what I did there?!
> Just gotta say it to the party!  Costumes?



I know, right? We have always said we were going to do it, but it just didn't happen. This year, I'm like "We are TOTALLY doing it, you will all stay up and you will like it!"


----------



## aurora22

I think in the past they have had a party on Nov 1 also? Have they done that recently? we are traveling 11/1-11/9 and I am hoping to do both parties . . .


----------



## Disneylover99

aurora22 said:


> I think in the past they have had a party on Nov 1 also? Have they done that recently? we are traveling 11/1-11/9 and I am hoping to do both parties . . .


No Nov. 1st party last year.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I just booked for 8/31-9/5 so I'm hoping they do a party on 9/1! It looks like they will if the park hours are correct  This will be my first MNSSHP.

Has anyone ever gone to one alone? I'm going with friends who may not want to. I'm going either way but I was wondering if you have any tips for a solo MNSSHP!


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbella16 said:


> I just went to MNSSHP last year for the first time and it was my 24th trip! LOL We usually go during the Christmas party, so going in September was new for us. Cannot wait to buy my ticket for it this year!



Since your seasoned experts with MVMCP and have attended MNSSHP, which did you like best?  And just gotta ask costumes for this year?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Okay, so we know that in 2016 party dates were announced on March 23rd and in 2015 party dates were announced on February 25th.....but I just realized, both of those days were a Wednesday. I don't know if that means anything but I just wanted to throw that out there.
> Happy Wednesday everyone!



HA! I missed that completely!  Very observant


----------



## FoxC63

aurora22 said:


> I think in the past they have had a party on Nov 1 also? Have they done that recently? we are traveling 11/1-11/9 and I am hoping to do both parties . . .



I know what you're saying, we actually attend MNSSHP that year and the first MVMCP during our week long trip.  Now that was a great trip!  I have not seen this happen in a few years but with Disney, ya never know!

EDIT:  Come to think of it I think we attended MNSSHP on Oct. 31 and the MVMCP in Nov.
Waaay too much of thisI'm confused


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> I just booked for 8/31-9/5 so I'm hoping they do a party on 9/1! It looks like they will if the park hours are correct  This will be my first MNSSHP.
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to one alone? I'm going with friends who may not want to. I'm going either way but I was wondering if you have any tips for a solo MNSSHP!



YES! But it wasn't me
I remember @attain who went solo last year.  You can PM her.  Does anyone else remember her?  She posted her costume on the 2016 MNSSHP thread?  She wore a skirt with Magic Kingdom Castle on it and a shirt that lit up like fireworks!  What an original costume idea. Here's the *2016 MNSSHP* *thread*, just down until you see this photo.  Here's the link: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...een-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/page-303


----------



## acwsmom

Joining in! We're going to be there Oct 11-15 for Fall Break. DH and I did the party a few years ago for our adults-only anniversary trip and loved it! So this will be the kids' first time to go! I can't wait!


----------



## DaniellePoppins

I have a question about costumes.  I very much doubt my group would be into that, may not even be into so much as a t-shirt for the event.  Would we be really out of place just wearing regular clothes?


----------



## MISSYLEXI

DaniellePoppins said:


> I have a question about costumes.  I very much doubt my group would be into that, may not even be into so much as a t-shirt for the event.  Would we be really out of place just wearing regular clothes?



No. Not everybody wears costumes.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DaniellePoppins said:


> I have a question about costumes.  I very much doubt my group would be into that, may not even be into so much as a t-shirt for the event.  Would we be really out of place just wearing regular clothes?



You will see anything and everything ranging from regular street clothes to the most elaborate, creative, "wow what a great idea" costumes.  Come as you are!  It is totally optional.


----------



## ellbell

I've decided to surprise my vest friend with tickets for our trip.  She really loves halloween but is super concerned about budget so I'm just going to buy the tickets and not tell her until it's time for the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

aurora22 said:


> I think in the past they have had a party on Nov 1 also? Have they done that recently? we are traveling 11/1-11/9 and I am hoping to do both parties . . .


Only once in recent years that I can remember...Halloween was a Thursday so they held the Friday party on Nov 1.


----------



## GillianP1301

Waiting ever so not patiently for dates to be announced. Waiting to see if the 3 pre-labour day nights showing 7pm closing get confirmed. A few years I've seen those 7pm closings not turn into a party night and then last year finally lucked out with the Sept 2 party. I'm really hoping for Sept 1!


----------



## StuckInKS

aurora22 said:


> I think in the past they have had a party on Nov 1 also? Have they done that recently? we are traveling 11/1-11/9 and I am hoping to do both parties . . .



We did one on 11/1 in 2013, but I haven't seen one since. We also did MVMCP that year (I think the first one was a day later that year...11/8 instead of 11/7).


----------



## Dug720

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You will see anything and everything ranging from regular street clothes to the most elaborate, creative, "wow what a great idea" costumes.  Come as you are!  It is totally optional.



Or say "I'm a Disney guest!"


----------



## keishashadow

vinotinto said:


> Joining in! Planning to visit 9/1-9/6 this year. We missed MNSSHP last year because of Hurricane Matthew, so hoping we get to catch it on 9/1.  Was really sad both Thurs and Fri were cancelled as the reviews last year were great. We'll be driving from Atlanta that day and basically going straight to the party!



We squeezed in our MNSSHP last year, but our HHN RIP was a wash out - Wah

This is our 10th year attending, some years more than once when it was more reasonably pricedlol

Would like to see some tweaks, possible add-on experiences akin to the Villian one a few years back that was great!!!


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> YES! But it wasn't me
> I remember @attain who went solo last year.  You can PM her.  Does anyone else remember her?  She posted her costume on the 2016 MNSSHP thread?  She wore a skirt with Magic Kingdom Castle on it and a shirt that lit up like fireworks!  What an original costume idea. Here's the *2016 MNSSHP* *thread*, just down until you see this photo.  Here's the link: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...een-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/page-303



I remember that costume! It was so creative and looked comfortable too.


----------



## tinkerbella16

FoxC63 said:


> Since your seasoned experts with MVMCP and have attended MNSSHP, which did you like best?  And just gotta ask costumes for this year?


I have to say, MNSSHP wins! It was just a whole different experience. I couldn't believe it took me this long to go. I am not sure what costume I'm going for this year.


----------



## HollyMD

foxc63, I missed your posted question- we are from TN and fall break is the week of bus day, the 9th-13th? I think those are the dates


----------



## katyj26

Hoping for a party on 9/19 during our fall trip this year!


----------



## melana

Getting anxious..wish they would at least give us a hint as to when the dates will be released.


----------



## FoxC63

melana said:


> Getting anxious..wish they would at least give us a hint as to when the dates will be released.



I totally agree!  Here's hoping next Wednesday Disney will post dates for MNSSHP AND Club Villain!  I was really looking forward to going, planned it as a surprise for DH & DS and I even bought a new dress.  It's still hanging in my closest with the original tags on it

 (Why is this guy so mad?)  Anyway, DS school was closed today due to the severe winds we had yesterday here in MI.  Lots of reports of downed power lines and trees.  DS has been going to school for ten years and this is the first time (that I recall) schools closed for this reason.  Anyone else experience this?


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> We squeezed in our MNSSHP last year, but our HHN RIP was a wash out - Wah
> 
> This is our 10th year attending, some years more than once when it was more reasonably pricedlol
> 
> Would like to see some tweaks, possible add-on experiences akin to the Villian one a few years back that was great!!!



Hmmm, can you please tell me what "HHN RIP" is, I don't understand.  Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

*Throw Back Thursday:* 

September & October *2016* dates for *Club Villain* were announced on July 14, 2016.  Here's the link:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-club-villain-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-club-villain-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
Why so long Disney, why?


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> *Throw Back Thursday:*
> 
> September & October *2016* dates for *Club Villain* were announced on July 14, 2016.  Here's the link:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-club-villain-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> Why so long Disney, why?




I hope to attend Club Villain too! Pixie dust!!


----------



## keishashadow

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, can you please tell me what "HHN RIP" is, I don't understand.  Thanks



Sorry, Universal Halloween Horror Nights-Rest In Peace tour, many of us here enjoy both


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, can you please tell me what "HHN RIP" is, I don't understand.  Thanks



PP please correct if wrong, but HHN - RIP: Halloween Horror Nite @ Universal.


----------



## FoxC63

keishashadow said:


> Sorry, Universal Halloween Horror Nights-Rest In Peace tour, many of us here enjoy both



Got it thank you for clarifying, since canceling our trip last year and making new plans this year my mind is so focused on WDW.  Never been to Universal but I have read the reviews for UHHN and it sounds AWESOME!


----------



## hultrain

Hey, quick question everyone, since this will be our first MNSSHP: can we use our MNSSHP ticket as sort of a "park hopper"? In other words, if I have a non-hopper park ticket for the same day of my MNSSHP ticket, can I use that park ticket to go to, say, DHS or Epcot, then use my MNSSHP ticket to get into MK for the party later that same day?


----------



## LorrieAnn5

hultrain said:


> Hey, quick question everyone, since this will be our first MNSSHP: can we use our MNSSHP ticket as sort of a "park hopper"? In other words, if I have a non-hopper park ticket for the same day of my MNSSHP ticket, can I use that park ticket to go to, say, DHS or Epcot, then use my MNSSHP ticket to get into MK for the party later that same day?


Yes.  You can get into MK at 4pm.


----------



## buzzrelly

I love this thread! I've been lurking and just yesterday I moved up the dates of my trip to one day earlier just so we can go to MNSSHP on Halloween! I'm so excited!


----------



## jezebel73

FoxC63 said:


> (Why is this guy so mad?)  Anyway, DS school was closed today due to the severe winds we had yesterday here in MI.  Lots of reports of downed power lines and trees.  DS has been going to school for ten years and this is the first time (that I recall) schools closed for this reason.  Anyone else experience this?



Several schools around Western NY were closed the last couple of days due to issues from the wind as well.  We still have some towns without power, going 48+ hours now, lots of trees/branches down, no traffic lights, roofs ripped off in sections, etc.  Pretty crazy.  Other areas, like my particular town, never lost power at all!


----------



## FoxC63

hultrain said:


> Hey, quick question everyone, since this will be our first MNSSHP: can we use our MNSSHP ticket as sort of a "park hopper"? In other words, if I have a non-hopper park ticket for the same day of my MNSSHP ticket, can I use that park ticket to go to, say, DHS or Epcot, then use my MNSSHP ticket to get into MK for the party later that same day?



@LorrieAnn5  is 100% CORRECT!  I just wanted to give you fastpass information.  Links:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337514
Thumbs up @mesaboy2

And a step by step with photos.  Link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/
Thumbs up @Cluelyss


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

Does anyone know if special snacks (waffles, ice cream, cupcakes) were dining plan eligible? thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

jezebel73 said:


> Several schools around Western NY were closed the last couple of days due to issues from the wind as well.  We still have some towns without power, going 48+ hours now, lots of trees/branches down, no traffic lights, roofs ripped off in sections, etc.  Pretty crazy.  Other areas, like my particular town, never lost power at all!



We still have many people w/o power and the temperature is dropping.  With the cold winds still blowing by tonight the freezing temps will feel like -0 throughout MI.


----------



## hultrain

FoxC63 said:


> @LorrieAnn5  is 100% CORRECT!  I just wanted to give you fastpass information.  Links:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337514
> Thumbs up @mesaboy2
> 
> And a step by step with photos.  Link:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...al-tier-1-booking-fps-for-long-stays.3538258/
> Thumbs up @Cluelyss


Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## DaniellePoppins

FoxC63 said:


> We still have many people w/o power and the temperature is dropping.  With the cold winds still blowing by tonight the freezing temps will feel like -0 throughout MI.



That doesn't sound like fun.   I'm in NJ and they're saying next week we're in for a really big snowfall.


----------



## sheila14

I am in Ohio and it is about 20ish here. I just missed the first round it stayed more north of where I live but the wind is not fun. They said with this wind it can make the wind chill below zero!! I am so ready for summer!!! Stay warm everyone just keep thinking that in a few months we will be in Disney for Halloween


----------



## StarWarsMomofGirls!

I am joining in! We are planning a trip to world in September. This will be our first party!!!! And super excited about it! I will need lots of tips once it gets closer. I know I want to plan a family outfit for us, just not sure what. I don't want it to be too much but you have to right?!?



DaniellePoppins said:


> That doesn't sound like fun.  I'm in NJ and they're saying next week we're in for a really big snowfall.


I am in NJ as well! Today turned out to be a wash, but I am ok with that. We will see what Tuesday brings!


----------



## ErinsMommy

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> I am joining in! We are planning a trip to world in September. This will be our first party!!!! And super excited about it! I will need lots of tips once it gets closer. I know I want to plan a family outfit for us, just not sure what. I don't want it to be too much but you have to right?!?
> 
> 
> I am in NJ as well! Today turned out to be a wash, but I am ok with that. We will see what Tuesday brings!



Same here - in NJ and thrilled at the snow bust today but watching Tuesday's closely. Thought once we were in March we would be in the clear except that freak April storm we always seem to get. Guess the groundhog has other ideas!


----------



## FoxC63

DaniellePoppins said:


> That doesn't sound like fun.   I'm in NJ and they're saying next week we're in for a really big snowfall.



I can deal with the snow have gear will travel, we love to ski! But that -0 nope! 
Before your storm hits stock up on groceries, gas and make sure all your laundry is done, that's what I always do before we get hit with any type of storm.  Broken lines = no electricity = cannot get gas, grocery stores that are open cannot use credit cards, water/sewage pipes can burst = no clean water for anything.
Please take care


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I am in Ohio and it is about 20ish here. I just missed the first round it stayed more north of where I live but the wind is not fun. They said with this wind it can make the wind chill below zero!! I am so ready for summer!!! Stay warm everyone just keep thinking that in a few months we will be in Disney for Halloween



I like your style!


----------



## FoxC63

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> I am joining in! We are planning a trip to world in September. This will be our first party!!!! And super excited about it! I will need lots of tips once it gets closer. I know I want to plan a family outfit for us, just not sure what. I don't want it to be too much but you have to right?!?
> I am in NJ as well! Today turned out to be a wash, but I am ok with that. We will see what Tuesday brings!



 to the party newbie!  FYI any information/updates are posted on the very first page of this thread.  But always feel free to post your questions!  In terms of costumes, September can get pretty hot many who have attended during this month recommends going lite and comfortable like DisneyBounding.  Here's a link to get you started:
https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...yc3SAhWo7IMKHTxaDQkQ_AUIBigB&biw=1051&bih=748 



ErinsMommy said:


> Same here - in NJ and thrilled at the snow bust today but watching Tuesday's closely. Thought once we were in March we would be in the clear except that freak April storm we always seem to get. Guess the groundhog has other ideas!



"Guess the groundhog has other ideas!"  You are so funny!  

I agree with @sheila14 "just keep thinking that in a few months we will be in Disney for Halloween"


----------



## Cluelyss

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Does anyone know if special snacks (waffles, ice cream, cupcakes) were dining plan eligible? thanks!


Don't know about all the items, but tried to use DDP for a cupcake at Gatson's and were told no.


----------



## StarWarsMomofGirls!

FoxC63 said:


> to the party newbie! FYI any information/updates are posted on the very first page of this thread. But always feel free to post your questions! In terms of costumes, September can get pretty hot many who have attended during this month recommends going lite and comfortable like DisneyBounding. Here's a link to get you started:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...yc3SAhWo7IMKHTxaDQkQ_AUIBigB&biw=1051&bih=748



Thanks for the big welcome! I am very excited about the party. It was funny, DH and I talked about going in September. And I didn't even think about the parties... you since it is September and then it hit me! I was probably a little too excited about it. 

What is the typical time frame for the parties? If they start at 7:00, what time do they typically end? 10:00?


----------



## cshell624

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> Thanks for the big welcome! I am very excited about the party. It was funny, DH and I talked about going in September. And I didn't even think about the parties... you since it is September and then it hit me! I was probably a little too excited about it.
> 
> What is the typical time frame for the parties? If they start at 7:00, what time do they typically end? 10:00?


The party is from 7pm - midnight. You can enter with a party ticket as early as 4pm, but the actual party won't start till 7pm.


----------



## StarWarsMomofGirls!

cshell624 said:


> The party is from 7pm - midnight. You can enter with a party ticket as early as 4pm, but the actual party won't start till 7pm.



Thanks! 

I am "thinking" at the moment, that we will do a 3:30 Ohana reservation and head into the park around 5:00? That still gives us a little time before the official party starts to do a few fast passes/rides. 

I hope my girls can make it till midnight! They will be 9 & 7 at that point and it would def be the latest they have stayed at a park!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Tickets aren't available yet and prices and times aren't out yet for 2017, right?


----------



## melana

Nothing out yet that I know of. Watching for something almost daily.


----------



## AngelDisney

Checking daily ...
Nothing is out yet ...


----------



## cshell624

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am "thinking" at the moment, that we will do a 3:30 Ohana reservation and head into the park around 5:00? That still gives us a little time before the official party starts to do a few fast passes/rides.
> 
> I hope my girls can make it till midnight! They will be 9 & 7 at that point and it would def be the latest they have stayed at a park!


We enjoy dining at the Poly before heading to the party. I've booked Kona a few times for a late lunch (2:30) and we've also dined at Captin Cooks. That way we can be ready to head over to the park by 4pm. 

I've been taking my girls since they were 5 & 2 and we always stay till close. Of course, one was in a stroller for the first few trips.


----------



## Kindermouse

I was also wondering what a good plan would be for dinner. At Disneyland we are in the park all day rather than just entering at four so we do an early dinner on Main Street to have down time when the crowds are at their worst as the park gets filled with party goers while still full of all the day guests before doing the too town preparty. 

I know that MNSSHP at WDW and MHP at DLR are apples and oranges in several respects and I had planned the day to be a pool day with us not entering the park until night time with out party ticket. This means that the approach usually plan for likely won't work. So what is a good dinner plan.


----------



## FoxC63

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am "thinking" at the moment, that we will do a 3:30 Ohana reservation and head into the park around 5:00? That still gives us a little time before the official party starts to do a few fast passes/rides.
> 
> I hope my girls can make it till midnight! They will be 9 & 7 at that point and it would def be the latest they have stayed at a park!



I love your idea of dining at Ohana - most excellent choice!  However this being your "first" party I highly suggest and recommend you dine earlier.  @cshell624 time frame of 2:30 is perfect for most but you'll need to factor in transportation to arrive at MK no later than 3:30.  Last year there was a separate entrance for MNSSHP ticket holders and it can be very long.

Even though the party starts at 7pm you can enter MK at 4pm.  From 4pm to 6:30pm you have the availability to use Fastpass, pickup MNSSHP SotMK Cards, stand in line for M&G's and party specific merchandise as well as specialty themed treats and popcorn buckets.  As you can see this time frame is crucial. As the weeks/months progress more information will become readily available but your tentative planning for this event should start now.  Here's the link to *MNSSHP 2016* to help you get started. Focus on the first page and you'll see So much to do so little time!:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/

The party ends at midnight! @Kindermouse I hope this helps you too.


----------



## FoxC63

lovetotraveltx said:


> Tickets aren't available yet and prices and times aren't out yet for 2017, right?





melana said:


> Nothing out yet that I know of. Watching for something almost daily.



*NOPE!  2016* Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th.


----------



## ErinsMommy

So DH asks if I want to know the dates for MNSSHP and I get all  and say yes!!! His response: "in 2016 they announced the dates on X and they went on sale on X."   After I I told him this was NOT new news and that I'm following very closely a thread here on .  He just doesn't understand the struggle!


----------



## DisneyGirlSara

This year will be our third MNSSHP ... We love it


----------



## Melindarella

Had such a great time last year, that we are planning to attend the first week of September again this year!


----------



## JackieO

I'll admit I haven't looked through all 17 pages to see if this has already been asked and answered, so I apologize if it has. 

My kids (12, 21 and 23) and I will be dressing up for this party!!! Will we be allowed to be in costume earlier in the day or only after 7:00 when the party actually starts?


----------



## marmalade

Watching and waiting, we are planning on doing MNSSHP on Halloween this year so I need to make sure I get my tickets early before they sell out.


----------



## StarWarsMomofGirls!

FoxC63 said:


> I love your idea of dining at Ohana - most excellent choice! However this being your "first" party I highly suggest and recommend you dine earlier. @cshell624 time frame of 2:30 is perfect for most but you'll need to factor in transportation to arrive at MK no later than 3:30. Last year there was a separate entrance for MNSSHP ticket holders and it can be very long.


Thanks so much for all the feedback! I am so torn... 3:30 is the first seating for Ohana, so I can't get it any earlier. And we really want to go there and Skipper Canteen on this trip. But the way it is working out we have one full day at MK, then the Party day, and then a half day before we leave. So, it makes the most sense to do Ohana on the Party day... And even if I switch that to another day, I am not sure what we would do instead... We have done a lot of the restaurants on the monorail and most we aren't "dyeing" to do again... 

Any recommendations, for 2:30 Dinner Reservations that won't be too hard to then get to MK? I know @Kindermouse & I would both love some recommendations!


----------



## disneyAndi14

We are hoping the dates start in early September so we can go. It would be our third party if the dates are right! Here is to hoping...


----------



## ErinsMommy

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> Thanks so much for all the feedback! I am so torn... 3:30 is the first seating for Ohana, so I can't get it any earlier. And we really want to go there and Skipper Canteen on this trip. But the way it is working out we have one full day at MK, then the Party day, and then a half day before we leave. So, it makes the most sense to do Ohana on the Party day... And even if I switch that to another day, I am not sure what we would do instead... We have done a lot of the restaurants on the monorail and most we aren't "dyeing" to do again...
> 
> Any recommendations, for 2:30 Dinner Reservations that won't be too hard to then get to MK? I know @Kindermouse & I would both love some recommendations!



2:30 will be a lunch ressie not dinner.  We always do a plaza lunch on party days @ 4:00 because the servings are large and most times we don't even need dinner.


----------



## Disneylover99

JackieO said:


> My kids (12, 21 and 23) and I will be dressing up for this party!!! Will we be allowed to be in costume earlier in the day or only after 7:00 when the party actually starts?



I don't know about earlier in the day as in, morning if you are going in on a separate ticket, but party goers will get in    Just before 4pm in costume.


----------



## msgoofy

Fingers crossed for October 17th.  This will be our third MNSSHP!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

StarWarsMomofGirls! said:


> Thanks so much for all the feedback! I am so torn... 3:30 is the first seating for Ohana, so I can't get it any earlier. And we really want to go there and Skipper Canteen on this trip. But the way it is working out we have one full day at MK, then the Party day, and then a half day before we leave. So, it makes the most sense to do Ohana on the Party day... And even if I switch that to another day, I am not sure what we would do instead... We have done a lot of the restaurants on the monorail and most we aren't "dyeing" to do again...
> 
> Any recommendations, for 2:30 Dinner Reservations that won't be too hard to then get to MK? I know @Kindermouse & I would both love some recommendations!



Would you consider switching the Skipper Canteen Meal and O'hana meal? On the party day, enter MK at 4 pm and book ADR for 4:15 pm. If you don't care to line up early for Jack Skellington or The Seven Dwarfs, you can book FP+ for 2 rides starting 5-6, 6-7. Since you are already in MK, you get to maximize the Halloween party experience.


----------



## abnihon

This year we'll have APs so I'm thinking better to arrive before 4 right?
Is that what most people do?
Then where do you go to get a wristband at 4?

Not doing another park that day so could make FP for 3-4, 4-5, 5-6, have time to eat and line up early for Jack and Sally!
I guess one concern would be arriving in costume before 4 but I'm planning to wear a Sally cosplay short dress which should be fine anytime right?


----------



## DaniellePoppins

sheila14 said:


> I am in Ohio and it is about 20ish here. I just missed the first round it stayed more north of where I live but the wind is not fun. They said with this wind it can make the wind chill below zero!! I am so ready for summer!!! Stay warm everyone just keep thinking that in a few months we will be in Disney for Halloween



Lol and I just know when I'm down there in September I'll be complaining because its hot.  



FoxC63 said:


> I can deal with the snow have gear will travel, we love to ski! But that -0 nope!
> Before your storm hits stock up on groceries, gas and make sure all your laundry is done, that's what I always do before we get hit with any type of storm.  Broken lines = no electricity = cannot get gas, grocery stores that are open cannot use credit cards, water/sewage pipes can burst = no clean water for anything.
> Please take care



Boy I hope it doesn't get that bad.  I know they are saying it looks like a full blizzard, but power loss for us is pretty rare.  We didn't even lose it during Sandy.  We're very lucky.  Gas and groceries are done though.  "I survived the Bread and Milk Hysteria of March 2017!"  I'm lucky I won't have to leave the house.  My job is great about letting us work from home.  If the timing is what they're predicting, that may end up being two days this week.


----------



## luvfigment

I did the party back in 2007 of my honeymoon and loved it.  We are going back this Oct for our 10 yr anniversary with our two girls ages 3 and 6.  I really want to do the party but am worried I won't get my money worth with the kids so young.  Can anyone who has gone with little ones give me some feedback?


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Would you consider switching the Skipper Canteen Meal and O'hana meal? On the party day, enter MK at 4 pm and book ADR for 4:15 pm. If you don't care to line up early for Jack Skellington or The Seven Dwarfs, you can book FP+ for 2 rides starting 5-6, 6-7. Since you are already in MK, you get to maximize the Halloween party experience.



I do believe Disney cancelled fastpasses.  The end time is at 6:30pm.
Here's the information from *2016 MNSSHP*:  
*
Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.


----------



## FoxC63

DaniellePoppins said:


> Lol and I just know when I'm down there in September I'll be complaining because its hot.



Scored some great deals on linen/linen blend clothing at Lord & Taylor and Macy's.  Saw some great outfits at Dillard's but there are no locations near me so I don't buy from them unless I plan to visit my mom in CO.
I'm looking now for wicking/breathable undergarments.  Yep, I just want to be comfortable even in late October it can be hot and humid.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> This year we'll have APs so I'm thinking better to arrive before 4 right?
> Is that what most people do?
> Then where do you go to get a wristband at 4?
> 
> Not doing another park that day so could make FP for 3-4, 4-5, 5-6, have time to eat and line up early for Jack and Sally!
> I guess one concern would be arriving in costume before 4 but I'm planning to wear a Sally cosplay short dress which should be fine anytime right?



If arriving at 4pm you'll receive your Party wrist bands at the gate.
If you are already in the park you can get them from several locations.  Here's *2016* information: 

_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
_*Locations*_
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland)
Exit to Monsters, Inc. (Tomorrowland)

And arriving in full blown costume at 4pm is perfect!  You will not be alone.
Since we have a park ticket AND MNSSHP ticket we'll arrive at 3pm. to watch the last parade, take photos etc.  And when it's 4pm we'll go to one of those locations to get our wrist band and move along.

EDIT:  And yes, we will be in full blown costumes when we arrive at 3pm.  We will also go through the *regular park entrance*.


----------



## TiszBear

subscribing!  I am going for a week in October and besides F&W I am hoping there is a possibility of going one of the nights I am there.


----------



## FoxC63

luvfigment said:


> I did the party back in 2007 of my honeymoon and loved it.  We are going back this Oct for our 10 yr anniversary with our two girls ages 3 and 6.  I really want to do the party but am worried I won't get my money worth with the kids so young.  Can anyone who has gone with little ones give me some feedback?



I can't answer this question, but let's see how this works out.  What if you and your husband do the party while Disney watches your kids.  And on Oct 31st you can enjoy Halloween together at the resorts? 
Here's the link to Disney's Childcare Services:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/child-care-services/

Here's the link to KPirate list of *2016 Resort Events*:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/10/04/halloween-activities-for-various-walt-disney-world-resorts/

From my observation kids were fine in the parks but did zonk out around 10pm or so.


----------



## FoxC63

luvfigment said:


> I did the party back in 2007 of my honeymoon and loved it.  We are going back this Oct for our 10 yr anniversary with our two girls ages 3 and 6.  I really want to do the party but am worried I won't get my money worth with the kids so young.  Can anyone who has gone with little ones give me some feedback?





TiszBear said:


> subscribing!  I am going for a week in October and besides F&W I am hoping there is a possibility of going one of the nights I am there.



Hooray more people to party with!


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> If arriving at 4pm you'll receive your Party wrist bands at the gate.
> If you are already in the park you can get them from several locations.  Here's *2016* information:
> 
> _Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
> _*Locations*_
> Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
> Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland)
> Exit to Monsters, Inc. (Tomorrowland)
> 
> And arriving in full blown costume at 4pm is perfect!  You will not be alone.
> Since we have a park ticket AND MNSSHP ticket we'll arrive at 3pm. to watch the last parade, take photos etc.  And when it's 4pm we'll go to one of those locations to get our wrist band and move along.
> 
> EDIT:  And yes, we will be in full blown costumes when we arrive at 3pm.  We will also go through the *regular park entrance*.



Thanks!
So they don't care if you arrive before 4 in costume?
I think we'll arrive before 3 too to watch the parade.


----------



## FoxC63

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Does anyone know if special snacks (waffles, ice cream, cupcakes) were dining plan eligible? thanks!



Here's mousesavers *2017* "What Can You Get with Snack Credits" link:
https://www.mousesavers.com/disney-dining-plan-tips-and-tricks/#snack


----------



## julieFitz

Checking for dinner reservations last week of August and on Aug 29 and Sept 1, there are no reservations past 7pm so I'm guessing those are first 2 nights of MNSSHP!!! I hope so. Although its soooo far before Halloween, it's when we will be there and might get to experience our first MNSSHP!


----------



## AngelDisney

julieFitz said:


> Checking for dinner reservations last week of August and on Aug 29 and Sept 1, there are no reservations past 7pm so I'm guessing those are first 2 nights of MNSSHP!!! I hope so. Although its soooo far before Halloween, it's when we will be there and might get to experience our first MNSSHP!



When I told DH about the possible MNSSHPs, he looked at me in disbelief. "You are going to Disney in August. Halloween is in October?!" Lol! I am having my fingers and toes crossed for August parties! DH doesn't go to Disney (not a vacation to him), but he lovingly supports my Disney "hobby".


----------



## monique5

aurora22 said:


> I think in the past they have had a party on Nov 1 also? Have they done that recently? we are traveling 11/1-11/9 and I am hoping to do both parties . . .



There was not a party on November 1st this past year.


----------



## CAHarwell

Hoping to attend Friday Oct. 27th!


----------



## ShinyRedGloss

FoxC63 said:


> Here's mousesavers *2017* "What Can You Get with Snack Credits" link:
> https://www.mousesavers.com/disney-dining-plan-tips-and-tricks/#snack


Thank you. I am familiar with this list. I was looking for more anecdotal evidence as to if anyone used snack credits for unique party treats last year.


----------



## Cluelyss

CAHarwell said:


> Hoping to attend Friday Oct. 27th!


That's our "planned" date as well!!!


----------



## Mrspeaks

luvfigment said:


> I did the party back in 2007 of my honeymoon and loved it.  We are going back this Oct for our 10 yr anniversary with our two girls ages 3 and 6.  I really want to do the party but am worried I won't get my money worth with the kids so young.  Can anyone who has gone with little ones give me some feedback?


I'm in a similar situation. My girls will be 5 and almost 3. I think on a perfect day with a nap for the 3 year old, they would do great. We probably will enter at 4 and my goal is to make it to the fireworks.


----------



## melana

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Thank you. I am familiar with this list. I was looking for more anecdotal evidence as to if anyone used snack credits for unique party treats last year.



I think you can use snack credits for some or all of the special treats. I seem to remember when we went in 2015 you could. But I am not 100% certain if it covered all of them.  We didn't get any of the snacks when we were there.


----------



## FoxC63

ShinyRedGloss said:


> Thank you. I am familiar with this list. I was looking for more anecdotal evidence as to if anyone used snack credits for unique party treats last year.



This is it so far since Disney updated their Dining Plans for 2017.  Again what took place last year may not be the same for this year.

EDIT:  If you're planning on getting Special Event Treats get them asap. It was reported in *2016 MNSSHP* thread that most found them sold out as early as 5:30pm at various locations.


----------



## Daisybell911

dolewhipdreams said:


> I just booked for 8/31-9/5 so I'm hoping they do a party on 9/1! It looks like they will if the park hours are correct  This will be my first MNSSHP.
> 
> Has anyone ever gone to one alone? I'm going with friends who may not want to. I'm going either way but I was wondering if you have any tips for a solo MNSSHP!



I went by myself in September 2015 and I had the BEST time!  I just made friends in line with people and really enjoyed doing exactly what I wanted when I wanted.  I saw a few characters, did the trick or treat trail and even lucked out with an unannounced soft reopening of POTC that happened an hour before the park closed.  It was such a great experience that I didn't care I was by myself.


----------



## Dug720

disneyAndi14 said:


> We are hoping the dates start in early September so we can go. It would be our third party if the dates are right! Here is to hoping...



Some of us are hoping the last week-ish in August. We know 8/25 MK is scheduled to close at 7pm, which indicates something. Whether it's a party or some private event is yet to be determined.


julieFitz said:


> Checking for dinner reservations last week of August and on Aug 29 and Sept 1, there are no reservations past 7pm so I'm guessing those are first 2 nights of MNSSHP!!! I hope so. Although its soooo far before Halloween, it's when we will be there and might get to experience our first MNSSHP!



August 25 is also a 7pm close. So perhaps THAT will be the first.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> There was not a party on November 1st this past year.



MISSED YOU!


----------



## efoote01

Omg that early I hope so!


----------



## disny_luvr

Hoping to attend Friday, October 13th.


----------



## ah10is

Dug720 said:


> Some of us are hoping the last week-ish in August. We know 8/25 MK is scheduled to close at 7pm, which indicates something. Whether it's a party or some private event is yet to be determined.
> 
> 
> August 25 is also a 7pm close. So perhaps THAT will be the first.



August 25th would work for our dates that we are there!   Been wondering why MK was closing at 7pm...this would kind of make sense, though it seems early for Halloween!  Though I am sure Disney is always looking for a way to make more money! We would definitely be going if it is offered on Aug. 25 though!


----------



## dfurst05

6 months from today until we will be in WDW... Hoping to go to a/the party on Sunday, Sept 17th!!


----------



## QueenGsMama

Hoping for a 9/1 party while we are there. Not-so-patiently awaiting the official announcement


----------



## AquaDame

QueenGsMama said:


> Hoping for a 9/1 party while we are there. Not-so-patiently awaiting the official announcement



Same here... I have a backup dinner at Ohana just in case for that night though.


----------



## FoxC63

disny_luvr said:


> Hoping to attend Friday, October 13th.



Wow - Friday the 13th - spooky fun!


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Wow - Friday the 13th - spooky fun!



That's when I'm going too!


----------



## QueenGsMama

AquaDame said:


> Same here... I have a backup dinner at Ohana just in case for that night though.



I booked Ohana for breakfast that morning. The plan is to nosh then veg out at the resort/pool until the party.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> That's when I'm going too!



@disny_luvr & abnihon - What brave mortals you are!


----------



## sheila14

Do they still have the character the witch, old hag, coming out for MNSSHP? I seen some pics from Kenny the pirate website and he had a pic with a witch. I was wondering if she does come out should I bring an apple with me???


----------



## sheila14

Daisybell911 said:


> I went by myself in September 2015 and I had the BEST time!  I just made friends in line with people and really enjoyed doing exactly what I wanted when I wanted.  I saw a few characters, did the trick or treat trail and even lucked out with an unannounced soft reopening of POTC that happened an hour before the park closed.  It was such a great experience that I didn't care I was by myself.


I went by myself last October because my girls who are 26 & 23 feel it is not cool to hang with mom!!!! I loved everyone minute and I cannot wait until this year!!!! As for tips, I would do 2 parties from what I have been told. Dress up, get great pics, receive tons of candy and have fun


----------



## DISNEYFANRI

bethbuchall said:


> My daughter and I are thinking about a "girls' trip" the first week of September.  We were pleasantly surprised to find out that Food and Wine started earlier this year.  It would be great if we could also have our first MNSSHP.



Same here - we are planning for the 2nd week of October - so excited to do these 2 events for the first time!


----------



## disny_luvr

FoxC63 said:


> Wow - Friday the 13th - spooky fun!



It'll be spooktacular!


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> Do they still have the character the witch, old hag, coming out for MNSSHP? I seen some pics from Kenny the pirate website and he had a pic with a witch. I was wondering if she does come out should I bring an apple with me???


She was not part of the lineup last year, which was a bummer since we had Snow White costumes.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Do they still have the character the witch, old hag, coming out for MNSSHP? I seen some pics from Kenny the pirate website and he had a pic with a witch. I was wondering if she does come out should I bring an apple with me???




Unfortunately she did not appear last year 2016.

EDIT:  But hopefully in 2017, Disney likes to mix things up, so I hope she makes an appearance.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Unfortunately she did not appear last year 2016.
> 
> EDIT:  But hopefully in 2017, Disney likes to mix things up, so I hope she makes an appearance.


I might bring my apple


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I might bring my apple



Oh!  What about an apple shaped purse? Ebay Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Park...169177?hash=item43ff9b2f99:g:hOIAAOSwfVpYwmMw



Or you could just bring an apple and munch on it when you get hungry...
or you could wait until the Character List gets updated.  What are your dates?


----------



## Disneymadhouse

ah10is said:


> August 25th would work for our dates that we are there!   Been wondering why MK was closing at 7pm...this would kind of make sense, though it seems early for Halloween!  Though I am sure Disney is always looking for a way to make more money! We would definitely be going if it is offered on Aug. 25 though!



See you there!! We've never been to MNSSHP as we have travelled at Christmas more recently so really hope it happens. The 25th would work out great for us!   I talked to a CM at Disney dining yesterday who said that he would assume if MK closes at 7pm then it will be a party night. But of course, sometimes CM's know as much as bus drivers!

Claire


----------



## GillianP1301

Two years ago there were early September 7pm closings showing on the preliminary calendar and unfortunately they did not get MNSSHP and once the party dates were released, those early Sept 7pm closings were extended. So unfortunately, the 7pm closings we're seeing aren't a sure thing. On the flip side, last year there was an early party on 9/2, so anything is possible. We're there the week before labour day and really hoping that at least the 9/1 party pans out and bonus points if the late August ones do because I'd go twice!


----------



## RMaas1

Coming back on the Fantasy on 9/9, hoping to get a party on 9/10 to extend our trip for a couple more days!  Would be our first Halloween visit


----------



## Disneylover99

GillianP1301 said:


> Two years ago there were early September 7pm closings showing on the preliminary calendar and unfortunately they did not get MNSSHP and once the party dates were released, those early Sept 7pm closings were extended. So unfortunately, the 7pm closings we're seeing aren't a sure thing. On the flip side, last year there was an early party on 9/2, so anything is possible. We're there the week before labour day and really hoping that at least the 9/1 party pans out and bonus points if the late August ones do because I'd go twice!



I agree. I'm hoping the party starts on Aug. 25th, but it's definitely not a sure thing until dates are officially announced.


----------



## HHMcG

We plan to get in one more trip to Orlando this year late Aug before our Universal Season Passes expire.  If they go with an August party I may have to add a day to our trip to get in our first ever MNSSHP.  That trip was suppose to be exclusively Universal but......


----------



## supergirljennie

Hubby and I are coming to WDW for our first solo vacation ever, to anywhere, in Sept, and I'm really hoping they have Club Villain nights when we are there!


----------



## RayO

Oh, Disney, why are you toying with my emotions.  Saturday is my ADR day, and would have loved to have official party dates before then. I basically planned off of the historic dates, and my fingers are crossed that they carry over.


----------



## Cluelyss

RayO said:


> Oh, Disney, why are you toying with my emotions.  Saturday is my ADR day, and would have loved to have official party dates before then. I basically planned off of the historic dates, and my fingers are crossed that they carry over.


Dates with a 7 pm MK close are good indications of party nights.


----------



## dfurst05

RayO said:


> Oh, Disney, why are you toying with my emotions.  Saturday is my ADR day, and would have loved to have official party dates before then. I basically planned off of the historic dates, and my fingers are crossed that they carry over.



Saturday is our ADR day as well which means we must be arriving the same date!  Not sure how long your stay is but I am anticipating a party on Friday the 15th, Sunday the 17th (we plan to attend this party), and Tuesday the 19th based on hours currently posted for the MK as well as previous years party dates. I would say there is a pretty strong chance of a party each of these nights so you should be able to plan around them pretty comfortably, in my opinion.

At least that's what we are doing!! It's a little easier for us as we are only doing the QS dining plan so we have fewer ADRs to make overall but hopefully things work out okay for you.


----------



## poodledogs55

dfurst05 said:


> Saturday is our ADR day as well which means we must be arriving the same date!  Not sure how long your stay is but I am anticipating a party on Friday the 15th, Sunday the 17th (we plan to attend this party), and Tuesday the 19th based on hours currently posted for the MK as well as previous years party dates. I would say there is a pretty strong chance of a party each of these nights so you should be able to plan around them pretty comfortably, in my opinion.
> 
> At least that's what we are doing!! It's a little easier for us as we are only doing the QS dining plan so we have fewer ADRs to make overall but hopefully things work out okay for you.



I'll be there the same week! I was wondering if you think the Sunday, Tuesday, or Thursday party would be the least crowded? I'm pretty flexible, but make ADRs on Monday and want to have an "open" day planned by then. Thank you!


----------



## dfurst05

poodledogs55 said:


> I'll be there the same week! I was wondering if you think the Sunday, Tuesday, or Thursday party would be the least crowded? I'm pretty flexible, but make ADRs on Monday and want to have an "open" day planned by then. Thank you!



Yay!! Unfortunately I don't have much advice to offer. I've never been to a party before, and haven't even been to WDW since 2008 - when I was in high school.

What I do know is that parties that take place on a school night are usually the least busy. I also don't think that Thursday is typically a party day. In fact, MK park hours for Thursday, September 21st go until 9:00pm which is a strong indication there won't be a party tonight. Maybe you meant Friday? Since Friday is NOT a school night it is typically busier than other parties, so for that reason I would try and avoid going then if possible.

So I think Sunday or Tuesday would be the best - outside of that I don't know which would be the better of the two. Maybe Tuesday as locals would be more willing to bring their kids to a party on a Sunday if they are coming from further away in FL?? No clue.

The good news is that overall the parties during that time of month shouldn't be too crowded. Last year, I believe the only party that sold out in September was the 25th - so not very close to the days you would be looking at going.

Hope that helps!


----------



## poodledogs55

dfurst05 said:


> Yay!! Unfortunately I don't have much advice to offer. I've never been to a party before, and haven't even been to WDW since 2008 - when I was in high school.
> 
> What I do know is that parties that take place on a school night are usually the least busy. I also don't think that Thursday is typically a party day. In fact, MK park hours for Thursday, September 21st go until 9:00pm which is a strong indication there won't be a party tonight. Maybe you meant Friday? Since Friday is NOT a school night it is typically busier than other parties, so for that reason I would try and avoid going then if possible.
> 
> So I think Sunday or Tuesday would be the best - outside of that I don't know which would be the better of the two. Maybe Tuesday as locals would be more willing to bring their kids to a party on a Sunday if they are coming from further away in FL?? No clue.
> 
> The good news is that overall the parties during that time of month shouldn't be too crowded. Last year, I believe the only party that sold out in September was the 25th - so not very close to the days you would be looking at going.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks! It will be our first party as well. I had Tuesday down and think I'll stick with that. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## bre126

I have been to MVMCP a few times and I love it! We were always able to meet the princes with their princesses. Is that the case for MNSSHP? Were Jack and Sally the only characters to start greeting before the party started last year? I know my husband will want to meet Jack but our daughter will love the dwarfs but I just can't justify spending the entire night in line to meet 1 group or person. DO a lot of people go to 2 parties? I never thought about that but with the Christmas party we got everything done we wanted and rode rides.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

bre126 said:


> I have been to MVMCP a few times and I love it! We were always able to meet the princes with their princesses. Is that the case for MNSSHP? Were Jack and Sally the only characters to start greeting before the party started last year? I know my husband will want to meet Jack but our daughter will love the dwarfs but I just can't justify spending the entire night in line to meet 1 group or person. DO a lot of people go to 2 parties? I never thought about that but with the Christmas party we got everything done we wanted and rode rides.


Last year I went to WDW with my sister and her BF, and we are all big Halloween fans, so we decided to do 2 nights of MNSSHP for that reason. But now that I am going again this year with just my DH, we will be doing 2 parties for 2 reasons: first because I want to! LOL, but also because at one of the parties last year they had to cancel one of the showings of the HP Spelltacular, and if I hadn't already seen it the one time I would have been so upset! 2 parties is double the fun and insurance against missing fireworks or shows due to rain or other issues.


----------



## efoote01

When are the fall decorations up?


----------



## Disneylover99

efoote01 said:


> When are the fall decorations up?


They typically start going up the last week of August.


----------



## Rhody Red

Noticed when I set our ADRs last week that it looks like a 7pm closing for September 12th (Tuesday). I know it's subject to change and all that, but I'm pretty sure there will be a Party that night. So, I saved Crystal Palace for that day, 5:05pm.
Can't wait for Tickets to go on sale!!!


----------



## sheila14

Sarahraegraham said:


> Last year I went to WDW with my sister and her BF, and we are all big Halloween fans, so we decided to do 2 nights of MNSSHP for that reason. But now that I am going again this year with just my DH, we will be doing 2 parties for 2 reasons: first because I want to! LOL, but also because at one of the parties last year they had to cancel one of the showings of the HP Spelltacular, and if I hadn't already seen it the one time I would have been so upset! 2 parties is double the fun and insurance against missing fireworks or shows due to rain or other issues.


It is hard to do everything in one party and if anyone can do 2 parties I say go for it!!


----------



## s3058

Might be a silly question as I'm not from the US but does anybody know why the party seems to move from Sunday to Monday on Columbus Day? It doesn't really make a big difference either way (Although I do have a very early flight the morning after!) I'm just curious


----------



## Dug720

GillianP1301 said:


> Two years ago there were early September 7pm closings showing on the preliminary calendar and unfortunately they did not get MNSSHP and once the party dates were released, those early Sept 7pm closings were extended. So unfortunately, the 7pm closings we're seeing aren't a sure thing. On the flip side, last year there was an early party on 9/2, so anything is possible. We're there the week before labour day and really hoping that at least the 9/1 party pans out and bonus points if the late August ones do because I'd go twice!



Oh, I am well aware of that. But until the schedule is released, I can hold out hope!


----------



## IrishNYC

s3058 said:


> Might be a silly question as I'm not from the US but does anybody know why the party seems to move from Sunday to Monday on Columbus Day? It doesn't really make a big difference either way (Although I do have a very early flight the morning after!) I'm just curious


Many schools are closed, government offices are closed, and it's a bank holiday, so attendance at MK is probably high, so they need those extra evening hours to accommodate regular guests, I assume.


----------



## Cluelyss

bre126 said:


> I have been to MVMCP a few times and I love it! We were always able to meet the princes with their princesses. Is that the case for MNSSHP? Were Jack and Sally the only characters to start greeting before the party started last year? I know my husband will want to meet Jack but our daughter will love the dwarfs but I just can't justify spending the entire night in line to meet 1 group or person. DO a lot of people go to 2 parties? I never thought about that but with the Christmas party we got everything done we wanted and rode rides.


The princes have not been at MNSSHP for the last few years. The dwarfs also start meeting before 7 (around 6:15). The line really starts to grow between 5:15 and 5:30. If both Jack and Sally and the dwarfs are a priority, line up for Jack and Sally right at 4 to try and be one of the first to meet them. Then head directly to the dwarfs. While this will equate to about 3 hours of waiting in line to start the night, you'll have both meet and greets complete as the party is getting started.


----------



## codylamb18

We are going to WDW August 27th - September 3rd. Then going on a Halloween Disney cruise September 4th. Should we go to the Halloween party in MK (if available)? To me that seems like a lot of Halloween for early September! It would be our first not so scary and first Disney cruise. I would have liked to have our first Disney cruise not be Halloween theme but that is another conversation. My fiance really wants to go to not so scary.


----------



## dfurst05

Once the dates are officially announced, where will the announcement be made? I'm sure Disney has a page for official announcements like this but would someone be willing to share a link to the page?

I also understand as soon as they are posted they will be available here but having the link to Disney's page would be appreciated as well.


----------



## siskaren

dfurst05 said:


> Once the dates are officially announced, where will the announcement be made? I'm sure Disney has a page for official announcements like this but would someone be willing to share a link to the page?
> 
> I also understand as soon as they are posted they will be available here but having the link to Disney's page would be appreciated as well.



I would assume the Disney Parks Blog would be the best place to look.


----------



## jlundeen

dfurst05 said:


> Once the dates are officially announced, where will the announcement be made? I'm sure Disney has a page for official announcements like this but would someone be willing to share a link to the page?
> 
> I also understand as soon as they are posted they will be available here but having the link to Disney's page would be appreciated as well.



Not sure about the announcement, but here is where you can book them:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/


----------



## GATORinaZ28

Just booked me a quick 3-day stay at the end of September hoping to attend 2 MNSSHPs.  Had to keep it short since I already have a 8-day reservation for the MVMCPs.  Can't wait for the dates to be released so I can get everything officially set.


----------



## Dacky619

Do standard ticketing rules apply? We will have a guest that is under 3 with us, will they need a ticket?


----------



## AngelDisney

Dacky619 said:


> Do standard ticketing rules apply? We will have a guest that is under 3 with us, will they need a ticket?



Kids under 3 don't need tickets. Child tickets are for children age  3 to 9.


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder what Popcorn Buckets Disney will offer this year. So sad I missed getting the Zero Popcorn Bucket and the Apple Stein


----------



## EazyWeazy3

Hoping to attend the Party on 9/22, just a few days before our 7 day cruise on the Wonder!

When do tickets become available?

We went last year and had a blast. The day we went tickets eventually sold out as I'm sure they usually do.


----------



## merry_nbright

Joining up! Can't wait to get tickets for this year!! Now to figure out if I'm dressing up as Minnie, Belle, or Esmerelda.


----------



## FoxC63

Ooooohhh, Esmerelda!


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Does anyone think they will the dates this week? Last year I believe the dates were released 23rd March 

Claire


----------



## FoxC63

I cannot remember who posted this tidbit of info - In 2015 & 2016 they were released on a Wednesday....


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I like tidbits of info - adds to the excitement 

Claire


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> I cannot remember who posted this tidbit of info - In 2015 & 2016 they were released on a Wednesday....


Oh please oh please oh please! ADR day is Thursday!


----------



## FoxC63

First come the dates  then come the prices


----------



## FoxC63

@prettypatchesmsu - There you are!  I was wondering when you'd show up!


----------



## sheila14

Post removed do not want to offend anyone


----------



## FoxC63

Wow!  Well that came out of no where considering no one is complaining about anything.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  Well that came out of no where considering no one is complaining about anything.


Post removed was not implying anyone was complaining. Sorry


----------



## Farro

Oh crud my fellow September/October travelers.... just read on another site, big rumor that Splash Mountain is going down for refurb. Certain cast members were given notice today - August 28-Nov 16. We'll still say this is a rumor, but it's seeming likely as this site is pretty good with this stuff. 

Hopefully it's not true!


----------



## sheila14

That is sad sad news


----------



## MissKIA

I am SO GLAD we are going Aug 20th now.  I don't know if could handle Splash Mountain being down!  So sorry to those of you who it affects!


----------



## FoxC63

@sheila14 
I am truly sorry to hear about your mom and your loss.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> @sheila14
> I am truly sorry to hear about your mom and your loss.


Thank you


----------



## 4Hawks

Farro said:


> Oh crud my fellow September/October travelers.... just read on another site, big rumor that Splash Mountain is going down for refurb. Certain cast members were given notice today - August 28-Nov 16. We'll still say this is a rumor, but it's seeming likely as this site is pretty good with this stuff.
> 
> Hopefully it's not true!



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## ErinsMommy

For those that have done multiple MNSSHP in the same trip -- was one for character M&G and the other for parades? My DD doesn't really care about characters -- so she says -- but we thought doing 2 parties may be fun. Just wondering without character M&G it'll be a waste of $$ doing it a 2nd time


----------



## IrishNYC

Farro said:


> Oh crud my fellow September/October travelers.... just read on another site, big rumor that Splash Mountain is going down for refurb. Certain cast members were given notice today - August 28-Nov 16. We'll still say this is a rumor, but it's seeming likely as this site is pretty good with this stuff.
> 
> Hopefully it's not true!


That actually makes things easier for me. I'm not a huge fan, so one less FP to wrangle.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> For those that have done multiple MNSSHP in the same trip -- was one for character M&G and the other for parades? My DD doesn't really care about characters -- so she says -- but we thought doing 2 parties may be fun. Just wondering without character M&G it'll be a waste of $$ doing it a 2nd time


We've done 2 parties twice and that's exactly what we did. One party focused on characters, the others the parade, fireworks and shows. Loved that it took the pressure off trying to "fit it all in" - PLUS, 2 costumes!!!! But if characters aren't a priority, the second party could just be for rides!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> We've done 2 parties twice and that's exactly what we did. One party focused on characters, the others the parade, fireworks and shows. Loved that it took the pressure off trying to "fit it all in" - PLUS, 2 costumes!!!!



If you took the characters out of the equation, could you have done and seen all the shows/parades/fireworks and still had time for a lot of rides?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Reason why we're thinking 2 parties is this WILL be the last time we're in Disney during the Halloween season so we don't want to miss anything!


----------



## Farro

ErinsMommy said:


> If you took the characters out of the equation, could you have done and seen all the shows/parades/fireworks and still had time for a lot of rides?



In 2014 we did not see characters. We watched the first parade, then the fireworks. Were able to go on all the rides except Winnie The Pooh which broke down and Mine Train which we didn't try. Only wait was for Haunted Mansion and it was only about 15 minutes. Thunder Mountain we got to stay on twice. AND...we got candy.


----------



## FoxC63

I've done priority M&G then parade on one day on the second day I choose another priority M&G and did the parade from a totally different area on the route.  It also depends on what you and yours want to get done at the party as well.  Some go just for rides using their MNSSHP ticket. 
There really is a lot to see and do.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> If you took the characters out of the equation, could you have done and seen all the shows/parades/fireworks and still had time for a lot of rides?


A lot? No. But likely our priorities.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ErinsMommy said:


> For those that have done multiple MNSSHP in the same trip -- was one for character M&G and the other for parades? My DD doesn't really care about characters -- so she says -- but we thought doing 2 parties may be fun. Just wondering without character M&G it'll be a waste of $$ doing it a 2nd time



We did two MNSSHP's two years ago when DS was 5.  I loved doing two, put me in the camp of recomending it if possible.  Perhaps blasphemous but we aren't into the charachters - not really a fan of the long waits.  We love the other parts of the party.

When we did two, one party was our "real" party where we dressed up, did the parade, fireworks, most of the treat stations, a few rides, lot of photopasses, etc.  

Our second party was our "casual" party with no costumes and pretty much spent the entire time on rides (and a few treat stations) to take advantage of the short waits.  We had no set plan, just a totally casual evening.   Being in the MK for a party and just focusing on the rides is still totally fun for us - the music and lighting are fun, the vibe of the party is great, seeing others in costume is always enjoyable.  We stopped to watch the fireworks but didn't make it a point to be in a good spot.  Didn't do the first parade but did catch some of the second on our way out.  We covered SOOO many rides that night and had a blast, it was a great use of time/money.  Not being in such a rush and being able to slow down and enjoy the atmosphere is a plus too.  

Hard to do two parties now that DS is in real school, but I'm so glad we did it that year. 

Just my perspective, hope that helps!


----------



## ErinsMommy

thank you! very helpful info all!  I wonder if we did the party on Tuesday and didn't get enough in, if it would possibly be too late at that point to buy tickets for that Sunday? We're talking 9/19 & 9/24 so not sure the likelihood of either or both dates selling out in advance.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

Would it be crazy to add a park ticket to use a MK the morning of a party, take a pool/resort break and return for MNSSHP?  Would we get 3 FPs for our park tix to use that am and 3 FPs for the pArty 3:30-6:30?  Anyone done this before?


----------



## wnwardii

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Would it be crazy to add a park ticket to use a MK the morning of a party, take a pool/resort break and return for MNSSHP? Would we get 3 FPs for our park tix to use that am and 3 FPs for the pArty 3:30-6:30? Anyone done this before?



I sort of did this, but at the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party last December.  I have an AP, but had purchased a 2 day park hopper ticket for my father.  We went to MK the morning of the Christmas Party.  We didn't leave, but I don't see a problem with you leaving and coming back later.  When you come back in, if you come in at or after 4pm, then you would just use your MNSSHP ticket.  But if before that time, just use your normal ticket for re-entry.  Then you would just need to go get the wristband at one of the locations set up in the park.  My father and I went to Tomorrowland, near Buzz Lightyear to get our wristband for the MVMCP.

As for the FP+, you get 3 FP+.  Then you just start scheduling them one after another.  I do not recall seeing any option to schedule 3 additional FP+ just because I had purchased the event ticket.


----------



## IrishNYC

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Would it be crazy to add a park ticket to use a MK the morning of a party, take a pool/resort break and return for MNSSHP?  Would we get 3 FPs for our park tix to use that am and 3 FPs for the pArty 3:30-6:30?  Anyone done this before?





wnwardii said:


> As for the FP+, you get 3 FP+.  Then you just start scheduling them one after another.  I do not recall seeing any option to schedule 3 additional FP+ just because I had purchased the event ticket.



You can only schedule FP+ per day, even if you have a ticket and an event ticket for that day. The only workaround is having a second MDE profile set up for each party attendee, and attaching the party ticket to that.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

wnwardii said:


> I sort of did this, but at the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party last December.  I have an AP, but had purchased a 2 day park hopper ticket for my father.  We went to MK the morning of the Christmas Party.  We didn't leave, but I don't see a problem with you leaving and coming back later.  When you come back in, if you come in at or after 4pm, then you would just use your MNSSHP ticket.  But if before that time, just use your normal ticket for re-entry.  Then you would just need to go get the wristband at one of the locations set up in the park.  My father and I went to Tomorrowland, near Buzz Lightyear to get our wristband for the MVMCP.
> 
> As for the FP+, you get 3 FP+.  Then you just start scheduling them one after another.  I do not recall seeing any option to schedule 3 additional FP+ just because I had purchased the event ticket.


I didn't even think about re-entering early.  Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DWFamilyof6

IrishNYC said:


> You can only schedule FP+ per day, even if you have a ticket and an event ticket for that day. The only workaround is having a second MDE profile set up for each party attendee, and attaching the party ticket to that.


Thanks! How easy is it to set up different MDE profile for party tix?


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

We are looking at checking out September 9th. Will there likely be a party before then?


----------



## GillianP1301

Farro said:


> Oh crud my fellow September/October travelers.... just read on another site, big rumor that Splash Mountain is going down for refurb. Certain cast members were given notice today - August 28-Nov 16. We'll still say this is a rumor, but it's seeming likely as this site is pretty good with this stuff.
> 
> Hopefully it's not true!


Ack!!  We arrive the 26th, so worst case I guess we get one chance to get a ride on there before it goes down. I know that there always has to something down for refurb and this is the lower crowd time, so it makes sense. It's a different headliner or two every year.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> You can only schedule FP+ per day, even if you have a ticket and an event ticket for that day. The only workaround is having a second MDE profile set up for each party attendee, and attaching the party ticket to that.



If you attach party tixs to a different MDE account than the one you're traveling with, do you get to book FP 60 days out, or its 30? Or not in advance at all?


----------



## abnihon

Ah you guys are making me want to do two parties!!!

Our trip is Thurs-Mon.  We'll probably arrive too late Thursday to do a party since it's a 6-7 hr drive and I was planning to drive after school that day. (He has Fri and Mon off that weekend.  And even though it's only preschool I'm taking him out for 3 other trips that school year!)

Then Sunday evening I was going to send DS to Lilo's Playhouse while I went to check out F&W.
Should I skip that in favor of a second party?
Or do F&W early in the day on Fri, Sat, or Sun with DS?  (He's 4 so his patience for food booths will be short..)
I'm terrified of crowds at F&W Sat night so was planning to do Pirates and Pals on Saturday.


----------



## IrishNYC

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Thanks! How easy is it to set up different MDE profile for party tix?



In theory it should be easy, but I've had trouble setting up a second profile for DH so I can make overlapping dining reservations until the party dates come out. I decided it wasn't worth the trouble and gave up. My TA set up my profile originally, and made DH and DD profiles that don't have a log in other than mine, but every time I try to set up DH it tells me the email address is in use on another Disney account.


ErinsMommy said:


> If you attach party tixs to a different MDE account than the one you're traveling with, do you get to book FP 60 days out, or its 30? Or not in advance at all?


It would be 30 days because there's no hotel reservation attached to it. There might be a workaround with connecting profiles as friends and family, but I don't know how it works if all profiles aren't using the same FPs. I'm sure someone else more familiar with doing a workaround knows, but I'd just be happy with being able to get 2 sets of FPs in the same day and leave it at that.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

IrishNYC said:


> In theory it should be easy, but I've had trouble setting up a second profile for DH so I can make overlapping dining reservations until the party dates come out. I decided it wasn't worth the trouble and gave up. My TA set up my profile originally, and made DH and DD profiles that don't have a log in other than mine, but every time I try to set up DH it tells me the email address is in use on another Disney account.
> 
> It would be 30 days because there's no hotel reservation attached to it. There might be a workaround with connecting profiles as friends and family, but I don't know how it works if all profiles aren't using the same FPs. I'm sure someone else more familiar with doing a workaround knows, but I'd just be happy with being able to get 2 sets of FPs in the same day and leave it at that.




I've been thinking about doing this too, but wasn't sure if it was ok to discuss on the forums.  When you say another profile, do you mean just adding a new "fake" person for each ticket?  I also thought about setting up a whole other MDE account but it seems like it would be easier just to have the "fake" profile or people in the same account.

It's kind of a bummer not to be able to book the FP's 60 days out, but I was just thinking of these as bonus FP's and using our normal tickets for a different park in the morning.  Probably EP since there are so several rides we'd like to FP that and with Tiering it's hard to get them all in.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> @prettypatchesmsu - There you are!  I was wondering when you'd show up!


Haha!  Hi there!!!    Yes, I've been lurking   I'm excited for MNSSHP this year!  Starting to think of our costumes and what I will make.  Think I'm going to keep it pretty simple this year.  Especially where we are going in early September, HOT!  Hubby has already said this year he wants to be Tigger.  We normally do a couple themed costume type thing, (Mike/Sulley, Kevin/Russell) but I'm not sure yet if I want to be Eeyore or not.  Love him, but I might do Belle.  I wanted him to be the Beast, but nope.  So basically I'm choosing between Eeyore or Belle.

We loved the Dessert party last year, but going to skip it this year to save some money.  Also only doing one party, but totally recommend 2 parties to anyone who can.  Fantastic to be able to have that much time to do everything that way.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Farro said:


> Oh crud my fellow September/October travelers.... just read on another site, big rumor that Splash Mountain is going down for refurb. Certain cast members were given notice today - August 28-Nov 16. We'll still say this is a rumor, but it's seeming likely as this site is pretty good with this stuff.
> 
> Hopefully it's not true!


Oh wow, not too happy about this.  But Big Thunder was down for us last year, so I'm assuming if Splash is down then we might get to ride BTM then.


----------



## xsarachireex

Do you have to buy tickets in advance or can we buy day of? Last MNSSHP we ordered tickets the day they came out. I looked forward to it for months.  It started pouring around 6 and never stopped. No parade. No show. Me and my 2 year old just ran around in ponchos and got to ride a few rides and Meet Mickey with no wait. I don't really feel like it was worth the price of the ticket though. I just wasn't sure if I should go ahead and order when they go on sale.

And we will be going on Sept 19th. No crazy Halloween night.


----------



## CMNJ

magickingdomprincess said:


> I've been thinking about doing this too, but wasn't sure if it was ok to discuss on the forums.  When you say another profile, do you mean just adding a new "fake" person for each ticket?  I also thought about setting up a whole other MDE account but it seems like it would be easier just to have the "fake" profile or people in the same account.
> 
> It's kind of a bummer not to be able to book the FP's 60 days out, but I was just thinking of these as bonus FP's and using our normal tickets for a different park in the morning.  Probably EP since there are so several rides we'd like to FP that and with Tiering it's hard to get them all in.


You can simply add "family" members and assign the tickets to them-"they" will be allowed 3 FP just like you. Since they won't have a hotel reservation you can't book FP for them at 60 days independently. I believe if you book your FP and include them it will allow you to book for them at 60 days but then you will have to modify your picks to what you actually want.  I think you should be able to modify your picks to a different park once you initially book MK fast passes together (in order to get the FP with the MNSSHP tickets and no hotel reservation)


----------



## Disneylover99

xsarachireex said:


> Do you have to buy tickets in advance or can we buy day of? Last MNSSHP we ordered tickets the day they came out. I looked forward to it for months.  It started pouring around 6 and never stopped. No parade. No show. Me and my 2 year old just ran around in ponchos and got to ride a few rides and Meet Mickey with no wait. I don't really feel like it was worth the price of the ticket though. I just wasn't sure if I should go ahead and order when they go on sale.
> 
> And we will be going on Sept 19th. No crazy Halloween night.


You can buy day of if there are tickets available. Only a few days actually sold out last year. The year before last year there were several sell outs.


----------



## ScrapYap

CMNJ said:


> You can simply add "family" members and assign the tickets to them-"they" will be allowed 3 FP just like you. Since they won't have a hotel reservation you can't book FP for them at 60 days independently. I believe if you book your FP and include them it will allow you to book for them at 60 days but then you will have to modify your picks to what you actually want.  I think you should be able to modify your picks to a different park once you initially book MK fast passes together (in order to get the FP with the MNSSHP tickets and no hotel reservation)



This is from the SDFP thread.  There are a few other points there about using phantom profiles for an extra set of FP.  If you're going to give it a whirl, be sure you understand all the finer points!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/
On the SDFP thread, scroll to the bottom of the first post to the section in a red font which describes using party tickets to book a second set of FP.  Below is the section that applies to the "umbrella function" that opens the 60 day window for the phantom guests.


*How do I get the 60 day resort guest window to umbrella over my profiles of ticketed phantoms?*

You can prebook FP 60 days in advance for phantom profiles with party tickets, but it gets a little tricky.

The 60 day booking window can umbrella out from the guests on the resort reservation to the ticketed phantoms who are without a resort reservation. To do this, when you make your FP choices, you must toggle at least *one *person from the resort reservation in the group with ticketed phantoms who are not on the resort reservation. The system won't offer you choices at 60 days for a group of only non-resort guests.  (A ticketed profile is one with a ticket linked to it - this is a profile entitled to prebook FP. In this scenario, the first set of people have park hoppers or APs. The phantoms have party tickets.)  Don't worry - this won't end up having any effect on any FP you've already booked for the resort guests.

Once you've toggled a resort guest along with any ticketed phantoms, you'll be offered choices up to 60 days out. If the resort guest you've toggled already has a set of FP, you'll be prompted to remove that resort guest from the booking group. Go ahead and click on "remove." Your phantoms will still be permitted to proceed with the 60 day window. Really.

You can also do this if you're traveling with friends who are misguidedly staying off property.

*Does this violate Disney's Terms of Service (TOS)?*
No. Disney asks guests to agree to enter the park with the ticket they used to prebook FP.  Since you will enter the party with the ticket that entitled you to prebook FP on the party day, you are in full compliance with the TOS. 

*Can I make changes to the FP for the phantoms?*
You can make changes to the phantom FP just as you can change any other FP, though it will be impossible to move the phantom FP to any day other than the day of the party - and impossible to book for any park other than the MK. You can change the FP immediately after booking and without the presence of a resort guest in the FP group. The only thing that could make the FP fall off the profiles, once booked, would be if you reassigned the party tickets away from the phantoms.

*I don't quite get this umbrella thing.*
So let's say you have John, Susan, Timmy, and Daisy on the resort reservation (and with ticketed profiles on your MDE). On the same MDE, you have set up ticketed phantoms Mickey, Minnie, Buzz, and Belle. (There is no limit to the number of people you can add to your MDE. Though of course there is a limit to the number of people you can add to your reservation.)

Now you want one set of three FP for each foursome (representing one real foursome, of course - enjoying the luxury of six prebooked FP per day for each guest). But you can only prebook for the ticketed phantoms at 60 days out if you include at least one person from John & Co's group (since they're on the reservation).

Click to select new FP and toggle Mickey, Minnie, Buzz, and Belle -- and also John. (Without John or one of the other resort guests, Mickey & Co. can only get FP at 30 days, not 60.) So you prebook FP for that group of five people. Once that's done, go back in and cancel John's FP. The FP for Mickey and his family won't be affected. Now prebook FP for John, Susan, Timmy, and Daisy. (You can also prebook for the real profiles first, then prebook for the phantoms, including (then removing, when prompted) John (or any of the others). You'll end up with two sets of FP (six per person) booked in advance for those four people. It's good to remember-- once the three FP are booked for the non-resort guest phantoms, you can modify those three FP without a resort guest needing to be toggled as part of the FP group.

*Anything I should be aware of?*
Remember that you can't enter the park for the party with your MagicBand if the ticket is linked to a separate phantom profile. You have to use the plastic ticket card to enter the party. Of course, you also will need the plastic ticket card to access your second set of FP. If you forget to bring the cards, just go into your MDE and transfer the party entitlements to your real profiles so you can enter with your MBs. You'll lose the extra set of FP, but oh well. If you have a set of SDFP phantoms, you could also reassign the party tickets to those profiles and use the SDFP phantom bands or cards to enter the party (and access the FP). You'd have to forego SDFP, but oh well.  The prebooked FP will be far better.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

ScrapYap said:


> This is from the SDFP thread.  There are a few other points there about using phantom profiles for an extra set of FP.  If you're going to give it a whirl, be sure you understand all the finer points!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/
> On the SDFP thread, scroll to the bottom of the first post to the section in a red font which describes using party tickets to book a second set of FP.  Below is the section that applies to the "umbrella function" that opens the 60 day window for the phantom guests.
> 
> 
> *How do I get the 60 day resort guest window to umbrella over my profiles of ticketed phantoms?*
> 
> You can prebook FP 60 days in advance for phantom profiles with party tickets, but it gets a little tricky.
> 
> The 60 day booking window can umbrella out from the guests on the resort reservation to the ticketed phantoms who are without a resort reservation. To do this, when you make your FP choices, you must toggle at least *one *person from the resort reservation in the group with ticketed phantoms who are not on the resort reservation. The system won't offer you choices at 60 days for a group of only non-resort guests.  (A ticketed profile is one with a ticket linked to it - this is a profile entitled to prebook FP. In this scenario, the first set of people have park hoppers or APs. The phantoms have party tickets.)  Don't worry - this won't end up having any effect on any FP you've already booked for the resort guests.
> 
> Once you've toggled a resort guest along with any ticketed phantoms, you'll be offered choices up to 60 days out. If the resort guest you've toggled already has a set of FP, you'll be prompted to remove that resort guest from the booking group. Go ahead and click on "remove." Your phantoms will still be permitted to proceed with the 60 day window. Really.
> 
> You can also do this if you're traveling with friends who are misguidedly staying off property.
> 
> *Does this violate Disney's Terms of Service (TOS)?*
> No. Disney asks guests to agree to enter the park with the ticket they used to prebook FP.  Since you will enter the party with the ticket that entitled you to prebook FP on the party day, you are in full compliance with the TOS.
> 
> *Can I make changes to the FP for the phantoms?*
> You can make changes to the phantom FP just as you can change any other FP, though it will be impossible to move the phantom FP to any day other than the day of the party - and impossible to book for any park other than the MK. You can change the FP immediately after booking and without the presence of a resort guest in the FP group. The only thing that could make the FP fall off the profiles, once booked, would be if you reassigned the party tickets away from the phantoms.
> 
> *I don't quite get this umbrella thing.*
> So let's say you have John, Susan, Timmy, and Daisy on the resort reservation (and with ticketed profiles on your MDE). On the same MDE, you have set up ticketed phantoms Mickey, Minnie, Buzz, and Belle. (There is no limit to the number of people you can add to your MDE. Though of course there is a limit to the number of people you can add to your reservation.)
> 
> Now you want one set of three FP for each foursome (representing one real foursome, of course - enjoying the luxury of six prebooked FP per day for each guest). But you can only prebook for the ticketed phantoms at 60 days out if you include at least one person from John & Co's group (since they're on the reservation).
> 
> Click to select new FP and toggle Mickey, Minnie, Buzz, and Belle -- and also John. (Without John or one of the other resort guests, Mickey & Co. can only get FP at 30 days, not 60.) So you prebook FP for that group of five people. Once that's done, go back in and cancel John's FP. The FP for Mickey and his family won't be affected. Now prebook FP for John, Susan, Timmy, and Daisy. (You can also prebook for the real profiles first, then prebook for the phantoms, including (then removing, when prompted) John (or any of the others). You'll end up with two sets of FP (six per person) booked in advance for those four people. It's good to remember-- once the three FP are booked for the non-resort guest phantoms, you can modify those three FP without a resort guest needing to be toggled as part of the FP group.
> 
> *Anything I should be aware of?*
> Remember that you can't enter the park for the party with your MagicBand if the ticket is linked to a separate phantom profile. You have to use the plastic ticket card to enter the party. Of course, you also will need the plastic ticket card to access your second set of FP. If you forget to bring the cards, just go into your MDE and transfer the party entitlements to your real profiles so you can enter with your MBs. You'll lose the extra set of FP, but oh well. If you have a set of SDFP phantoms, you could also reassign the party tickets to those profiles and use the SDFP phantom bands or cards to enter the party (and access the FP). You'd have to forego SDFP, but oh well.  The prebooked FP will be far better.


Wow! thanks so much for the info! What about linking 6 extra MBs that are not being used for the rest of the trip.  Will the extra MBs work just like the plastic ticket for the party?


----------



## ScrapYap

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Wow! thanks so much for the info! What about linking 6 extra MBs that are not being used for the rest of the trip.  Will the extra MBs work just like the plastic ticket for the party?



These 6 extra MBs are probably already linked to profiles, right?  If so, they can't be reassigned.  If they're linked to phantom profiles and the plastic tickets for the party are linked to the same profiles, then the bands would be clones of the cards.  But that's probably not what you mean?


----------



## CMNJ

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Wow! thanks so much for the info! What about linking 6 extra MBs that are not being used for the rest of the trip.  Will the extra MBs work just like the plastic ticket for the party?


I could be misunderstanding the question but I think you are asking about using extra magic bands to make advance FP the way you can with the MNSSHP tickets? If so the answer is no. Only magic bands or plastic cards linked to a valid ticket entitlement (such as the Halloween party) would be able to use the instructions given above. There is the whole SDFP thread you can read about how to use magic bands that have no ticket entitlements tied to them to get fast passes at in park kiosks for the same day but you cannot make advance FP without a valid ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

xsarachireex said:


> Do you have to buy tickets in advance or can we buy day of? Last MNSSHP we ordered tickets the day they came out. I looked forward to it for months.  It started pouring around 6 and never stopped. And we will be going on Sept 19th. No crazy Halloween night.



I'm sorry to hear about your experience last year, that must have been a big let down.  I agree with @CMNJ "You can buy day of if there are tickets available." But I will add the following:

Once MNSSHP tickets become available to purchase I highly recommend checking the weather.  Here's a link that goes out to ten days:  Stay on top of it.
https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US 

Also, look at the ticket prices, some will be high and some will be low and there is a reason for it.  Here's what took place last year at *MNSSHP 2016*:

Q> Why was *Sept. 25, 2016* party sold out?

                A> “Typically Fridays are busier than Sundays, but pricing probably was a determining factor for most this year. Just a thought, nothing was ever confirmed, but the question was asked several times on this thread, a few bloggers speculated about the pricing of Friday, September 23rd ($85) and Sunday, September 25th ($72). Over a $10 difference and for larger families that could be a deal breaker.” @monique5

                A> “Also, the 23rd was not a CM discounted night and the *25th was the last one*. It's normal for that one to sell out.” @smitch425

My point being, just because the tickets were lower doesn't mean it's of Value.  This park was busy on the 25th and those that attended on the 23rd felt less packed, I remember reading "rides were walk on".
Here's the link to the above Q&A posts:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...een-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/page-306

Best of luck!


----------



## FoxC63

ScrapYap said:


> These 6 extra MBs are probably already linked to profiles, right?  If so, they can't be reassigned.  If they're linked to phantom profiles and the plastic tickets for the party are linked to the same profiles, then the bands would be clones of the cards.  But that's probably not what you mean?



Also read carefully regarding how all this affects Memory Maker, if this does not apply to you then you should be solid.

EDIT:  For 2017 Memory Maker may not be affected.


----------



## Kindermouse

It makes me feel twitchy just thinking about waiting for the day of to buy my tickets-I'm used to DLR's Halloween party which sees almost every party sell out well in advance. 

I can also see why in the case of Orlando weather and Octobers possibility for big storms why waiting seems like a sound plan but...it makes me twitchy indeed. I would not feel like I got my moneys worth with no fireworks or shows though.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

ScrapYap said:


> This is from the SDFP thread.  There are a few other points there about using phantom profiles for an extra set of FP.  If you're going to give it a whirl, be sure you understand all the finer points!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/
> On the SDFP thread, scroll to the bottom of the first post to the section in a red font which describes using party tickets to book a second set of FP.  Below is the section that applies to the "umbrella function" that opens the 60 day window for the phantom guests.
> 
> 
> *How do I get the 60 day resort guest window to umbrella over my profiles of ticketed phantoms?*
> 
> You can prebook FP 60 days in advance for phantom profiles with party tickets, but it gets a little tricky.
> 
> The 60 day booking window can umbrella out from the guests on the resort reservation to the ticketed phantoms who are without a resort reservation. To do this, when you make your FP choices, you must toggle at least *one *person from the resort reservation in the group with ticketed phantoms who are not on the resort reservation. The system won't offer you choices at 60 days for a group of only non-resort guests.  (A ticketed profile is one with a ticket linked to it - this is a profile entitled to prebook FP. In this scenario, the first set of people have park hoppers or APs. The phantoms have party tickets.)  Don't worry - this won't end up having any effect on any FP you've already booked for the resort guests.
> 
> Once you've toggled a resort guest along with any ticketed phantoms, you'll be offered choices up to 60 days out. If the resort guest you've toggled already has a set of FP, you'll be prompted to remove that resort guest from the booking group. Go ahead and click on "remove." Your phantoms will still be permitted to proceed with the 60 day window. Really.
> 
> You can also do this if you're traveling with friends who are misguidedly staying off property.
> 
> *Does this violate Disney's Terms of Service (TOS)?*
> No. Disney asks guests to agree to enter the park with the ticket they used to prebook FP.  Since you will enter the party with the ticket that entitled you to prebook FP on the party day, you are in full compliance with the TOS.
> 
> *Can I make changes to the FP for the phantoms?*
> You can make changes to the phantom FP just as you can change any other FP, though it will be impossible to move the phantom FP to any day other than the day of the party - and impossible to book for any park other than the MK. You can change the FP immediately after booking and without the presence of a resort guest in the FP group. The only thing that could make the FP fall off the profiles, once booked, would be if you reassigned the party tickets away from the phantoms.
> 
> *I don't quite get this umbrella thing.*
> So let's say you have John, Susan, Timmy, and Daisy on the resort reservation (and with ticketed profiles on your MDE). On the same MDE, you have set up ticketed phantoms Mickey, Minnie, Buzz, and Belle. (There is no limit to the number of people you can add to your MDE. Though of course there is a limit to the number of people you can add to your reservation.)
> 
> Now you want one set of three FP for each foursome (representing one real foursome, of course - enjoying the luxury of six prebooked FP per day for each guest). But you can only prebook for the ticketed phantoms at 60 days out if you include at least one person from John & Co's group (since they're on the reservation).
> 
> Click to select new FP and toggle Mickey, Minnie, Buzz, and Belle -- and also John. (Without John or one of the other resort guests, Mickey & Co. can only get FP at 30 days, not 60.) So you prebook FP for that group of five people. Once that's done, go back in and cancel John's FP. The FP for Mickey and his family won't be affected. Now prebook FP for John, Susan, Timmy, and Daisy. (You can also prebook for the real profiles first, then prebook for the phantoms, including (then removing, when prompted) John (or any of the others). You'll end up with two sets of FP (six per person) booked in advance for those four people. It's good to remember-- once the three FP are booked for the non-resort guest phantoms, you can modify those three FP without a resort guest needing to be toggled as part of the FP group.
> 
> *Anything I should be aware of?*
> Remember that you can't enter the park for the party with your MagicBand if the ticket is linked to a separate phantom profile. You have to use the plastic ticket card to enter the party. Of course, you also will need the plastic ticket card to access your second set of FP. If you forget to bring the cards, just go into your MDE and transfer the party entitlements to your real profiles so you can enter with your MBs. You'll lose the extra set of FP, but oh well. If you have a set of SDFP phantoms, you could also reassign the party tickets to those profiles and use the SDFP phantom bands or cards to enter the party (and access the FP). You'd have to forego SDFP, but oh well.  The prebooked FP will be far better.



Thanks so much for this, I think I've got it


----------



## Disneylover99

I feel like, today's the day.


----------



## AngelDisney

Disneylover99 said:


> I feel like, today's the day.



Pixie dust!! I truly hope so too.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Disneylover99 said:


> I feel like, today's the day.



Is there a time of day that they release the dates or is it random?


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Hoping for dates soon!


----------



## Disneylover99

MISSYLEXI said:


> Is there a time of day that they release the dates or is it random?


I thought I remember reading mid afternoon?


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Disneylover99 said:


> I feel like, today's the day.




Here's hoping!! 

Claire


----------



## MaryP124

My DD and I are hoping 9/24 ...thanks for starting the thread


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disneylover99 said:


> I feel like, today's the day.



Your mouth to Mickey's ears!  I sure hope so!!


----------



## BudgieMama

I'm hoping for  today too. Just want to know now!


----------



## Greatfalls

It's coming up on the 7-month mark for DVC ressies for the weekend before Halloween.  I wish they'd just go ahead and announce.  If not, can I fairly assume that there will be a party on Sunday, Oct 29?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Greatfalls said:


> It's coming up on the 7-month mark for DVC ressies for the weekend before Halloween.  I wish they'd just go ahead and announce.  If not, can I fairly assume that there will be a party on Sunday, Oct 29?


Based on currently listed park hours, yes.


----------



## monique5

Sarahraegraham said:


> Based on currently listed park hours, yes.



Last year that was not the case for all of days that were listed for closing at 7pm.


----------



## jlundeen

Has the October TA calendar been released yet?  I can't seem to bring it up, and it looks like the Sep one hasn't been updated since 2/10...

Anyone know?  Maybe I'm not looking at the right place.


----------



## monique5

jlundeen said:


> Has the October TA calendar been released yet?  I can't seem to bring it up, and it looks like the Sep one hasn't been updated since 2/10...
> 
> Anyone know?  Maybe I'm not looking at the right place.



Not sure. I can't find the thread, but it was mentioned that you could no longer access the TA calendar at one point (around Oct/Nov). OP had found different links to access. I no longer see the Park Hours thread. Anyone else to comment?

KtP has released his October calendar.


----------



## lawboysam

monique5 said:


> Not sure. I can't find the thread, but it was mentioned that you could no longer access the TA calendar at one point (around Oct/Nov). OP had found different links to access. I no longer see the Park Hours thread. Anyone else to comment?
> 
> KtP has released his October calendar.



Here's the thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-travel-agent-calendars-links.3566354/ Looks like no October calendar yet.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

I had to share as it is Halloween related but look what I just found in my local Disney store (UK)


Isn't it cute!

The one thing I wanted to buy from the Halloween party was this but now I can have it in advance while waiting for our trip in October


----------



## IrishNYC

Fingers crossed today's the day! I keep obsessively checking.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

monique5 said:


> Last year that was not the case for all of days that were listed for closing at 7pm.


I'm also going off our dates last year. We attend on Halloween and the last Sunday before.


----------



## jlundeen

lawboysam said:


> Here's the thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-travel-agent-calendars-links.3566354/ Looks like no October calendar yet.


Yes, that's the one I've been watching...thanks!  I was thinking it was just me!


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I had to share as it is Halloween related but look what I just found in my local Disney store (UK)
> View attachment 226940
> 
> Isn't it cute!
> 
> The one thing I wanted to buy from the Halloween party was this but now I can have it in advance while waiting for our trip in October



What's printed n the bottom?  When visited the UK I bought a few items and then found the exact items here in the states but the writing was different.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> What's printed n the bottom?  When visited the UK I bought a few items and then found the exact items here in the states but the writing was different.



It just says disney store. What does the one in the States say? It's also priced at  £12.99 in case anyone in interested in buying it


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I was checking my plans for September, and I'm not sure when it happened but some of the hours have been extended for the parks from what I had initially from the travel agent plan site.  Not sure if anyone else had already mentioned this.  I was happy to see later AK night hours!  (FYI, the travel agent thing for September has not been updated)


----------



## bethbuchall

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I was checking my plans for September, and I'm not sure when it happened but some of the hours have been extended for the parks from what I had initially from the travel agent plan site.  Not sure if anyone else had already mentioned this.  I was happy to see later AK night hours!  (FYI, the travel agent thing for September has not been updated)



Thanks! I had been checking but haven't the last couple of days.  I'm happy with the later hours at AK.  Now I hope to see a ROL schedule soon.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

bethbuchall said:


> Thanks! I had been checking but haven't the last couple of days.  I'm happy with the later hours at AK.  Now I hope to see a ROL schedule soon.


Me too!!!    I'm waiting on the ROL schedule and the Star Wars fireworks schedules for the dessert party.

Edit:  And of course the MNSSHP dates and prices


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> It just says disney store exclusive. What does the one in the States say? It's also priced at  £12.99 in case anyone in interested in buying it



I think I may have confused this a bit.  When we visited UK we purchased Wedgwood Peter Rabbit Tea Set my set says "Made in England" but on my friends it has Made in England  and "For USA Import" or something like that.

EDIT:  She bought her set in USA


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 226971



Aaah sorry, I had a dumb moment there for a minute. It actually says made in Thailand so not very British made ha ha


----------



## jlundeen

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Aaah sorry, I had a dumb moment there for a minute. It actually says made in Thailand so not very British made ha ha


Here's the bottom of the one I bought at Disney World last year. If this helps any.


----------



## lovingeire

jlundeen said:


> Has the October TA calendar been released yet?  I can't seem to bring it up, and it looks like the Sep one hasn't been updated since 2/10...
> 
> Anyone know?  Maybe I'm not looking at the right place.



Nope, I have been checking daily!  But then again, they updated April hours on MDE, but haven't updated the April TA calendar so....


----------



## GillianP1301

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I was checking my plans for September, and I'm not sure when it happened but some of the hours have been extended for the parks from what I had initially from the travel agent plan site.  Not sure if anyone else had already mentioned this.  I was happy to see later AK night hours!  (FYI, the travel agent thing for September has not been updated)



Thanks for this heads up, been waiting for the AK hours to extend. I also noticed that they have extended EP hours over Labour Day weekend by an hour, for anyone planning to be there at that time.


----------



## FoxC63

@tinkerbell1991  and @jlundeen 
Are they plastic or ceramic?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> @tinkerbell1991  and @jlundeen
> Are they plastic or ceramic?


They're ceramic


----------



## ErinsMommy

And another day goes by and no MNSSHP date announcement.


----------



## Disneylover99

ErinsMommy said:


> And another day goes by and no MNSSHP date announcement.



Oh well. Maybe tomorrow. The announcement was made last year on Wed. March 23rd.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disneylover99 said:


> Oh well. Maybe tomorrow. The announcement was made last year on Wed. March 23rd.



My fingers remain crossed.  At this point our dining is secured for the most part, just need to tweak one (maybe two) days.


----------



## Disneylover99

ErinsMommy said:


> My fingers remain crossed.  At this point our dining is secured for the most part, just need to tweak one (maybe two) days.


My trip hinges on an Aug. party. I really need to know the dates.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> My fingers remain crossed.  At this point our dining is secured for the most part, just need to tweak one (maybe two) days.



Have you & yours figured out what you would like to see and do during MNSSHP?


----------



## BudgieMama

ErinsMommy said:


> And another day goes by and no MNSSHP date announcement.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Have you & yours figured out what you would like to see and do during MNSSHP?



My daughter is ride obsessed so that will be the bulk of our time but we also love the fireworks and shows so hoping she'll take breaks in between -- thinking we may even do 2 shows if the first is that much fun! Oh and bonus is daughter picked out her costume so she's excited to wear it as much as I am to see her in it


----------



## sbbwdw

Anyone going the last week of Sept?  In past years they have not scheduled a party on that Tuesday night for whatever resason.  I noticed on the posted park hours just now that they show MK closing at 7pm on Tuesday which would indicate a party, but on that Thursday it shows MK closing at 6:00pm?!?


----------



## ErinsMommy

We're going 9/16-9/25 and hoping to get a somewhat low attendance party in on 9/24


----------



## jlundeen

FoxC63 said:


> @tinkerbell1991  and @jlundeen
> Are they plastic or ceramic?


Mine is plastic


----------



## abnihon

Anyone else already planned their costumes?
I think we're doing two parties - first one I'm going to be Sally.  I have a costume dress and DS will be Barrel in skeleton Pjs and green hair dye.
2nd party DS wants to wear his Prince Phillip costume and I hope it's not too hot to wear my Briar Rose Disneybound.
I would be so excited if Maleficent
or Phillip are there!!!! 
(I know odds are low....)
But we may wear the same outfits to MVMCP to meet Aurora and phillip!


----------



## IrishNYC

abnihon said:


> Anyone else already planned their costumes?
> I think we're doing two parties - first one I'm going to be Sally.  I have a costume dress and DS will be Barrel in skeleton Pjs and green hair dye.
> 2nd party DS wants to wear his Prince Phillip costume and I hope it's not too hot to wear my Briar Rose Disneybound.
> I would be so excited if Maleficent
> or Phillip are there!!!!
> (I know odds are low....)
> But we may wear the same outfits to MVMCP to meet Aurora and phillip!


We're bounding as Nightmare - DH will be Jack with a Jack tux tee shirt, and he'll have his face painted with Jack's features; DD8 will be Zero; and I will be Sally, either with Sally inspired patchwork capris and a black shirt, red hair, and stitches painted on, or capris the color of Sally, and a Sally-esque shirt.


----------



## kranzaldua

We've planned some of our costumes.  Planning on a big family trip, and we thought everyone would pick a Star Wars character.  My husband wanted to be Orson Krennic for Halloween.  I just reviewed the costume guidelines and it says no capes below the waist.  Does anyone know if this is a hard & fast rule? I'm not a rule breaker, but I'm just confused as to what harm a cape could do--especially if it were removed before rides and stuff.  Does anyone have experience with this?  TIA


----------



## Elmo007

While we await the official announcement of the 2017 Not so Scary Halloween Party dates at MK - who wants to play a guessing game as to what the dates will be. No prizes other than a job well done.

Here is my guess:

Sept 9,7,10,12,15,17,22,24, 26, 29
Oct 1,3,5,6,9,10,12,13,15,17,19,20,22,24,26,27,29,31

Anyone else?


----------



## Disneylover99

Elmo007 said:


> While we await the official announcement of the 2017 Not so Scary Halloween Party dates at MK - who wants to play a guessing game as to what the dates will be. No prizes other than a job well done.
> 
> Here is my guess:
> 
> Sept 9,7,10,12,15,17,22,24, 26, 29
> Oct 1,3,5,6,9,10,12,13,15,17,19,20,22,24,26,27,29,31
> 
> Anyone else?



Well I will add Aug. 25, 29th and Sept. 1, and take out Sept. 9.


----------



## ErinsMommy

abnihon said:


> Anyone else already planned their costumes?
> I think we're doing two parties - first one I'm going to be Sally.  I have a costume dress and DS will be Barrel in skeleton Pjs and green hair dye.
> 2nd party DS wants to wear his Prince Phillip costume and I hope it's not too hot to wear my Briar Rose Disneybound.
> I would be so excited if Maleficent
> or Phillip are there!!!!
> (I know odds are low....)
> But we may wear the same outfits to MVMCP to meet Aurora and phillip!



My daughter found an awesome Jack Skellington costume on Etsy - so now we wait until August before ordering because undoubtedly she'll have a growth spurt between now and then.  DH wants to just wear a t-shirt.  Me, I have no idea. Probably an "incredible" mom t-shirt of some sort too.


----------



## QueenGsMama

Disneylover99 said:


> Well I will add Aug. 25, 29th and Sept. 1, and take out Sept. 9.



^this because I only selfishly care about 9/1


----------



## Sarahraegraham

abnihon said:


> Anyone else already planned their costumes?
> I think we're doing two parties - first one I'm going to be Sally.  I have a costume dress and DS will be Barrel in skeleton Pjs and green hair dye.
> 2nd party DS wants to wear his Prince Phillip costume and I hope it's not too hot to wear my Briar Rose Disneybound.
> I would be so excited if Maleficent
> or Phillip are there!!!!
> (I know odds are low....)
> But we may wear the same outfits to MVMCP to meet Aurora and phillip!


DH will be Nick and I'll be Judy


----------



## Stitch813

ErinsMommy said:


> We're going 9/16-9/25 and hoping to get a somewhat low attendance party in on 9/24



Will be there 9/16-9/22....planning on the party for 9/17.  Excited for my first Disney Halloween!!!


----------



## dfurst05

Stitch813 said:


> Will be there 9/16-9/22....planning on the party for 9/17.  Excited for my first Disney Halloween!!!



This is the party date I am hoping for as well!!

As for costumes, my wife and I plan to disneybound as Belle and "Prince Adam" (Beast).

I would add the 19th as an estimated party date.

Also for people who are hoping for an August party date - I certainly hope for you that you are able to attend a party, however I noticed on Disney World's website for the event the header reads "Enjoy Enchanting Fun in September and October at Magic Kingdom Park".

Link here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

Certainly that doesn't officially mean there won't be an August party, but I thought it worth pointing out.


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Anyone else already planned their costumes?
> I think we're doing two parties - first one I'm going to be Sally.  I have a costume dress and DS will be Barrel in skeleton Pjs and green hair dye.
> 2nd party DS wants to wear his Prince Phillip costume and I hope it's not too hot to wear my Briar Rose Disneybound.
> I would be so excited if Maleficent
> or Phillip are there!!!!
> (I know odds are low....)
> But we may wear the same outfits to MVMCP to meet Aurora and phillip!


We are doing Alice in Wonderland costumes this year. DD will be Alice, DS the White Rabbit, DH and I Tweedle Dum and Tweedle Dee. I've already started putting things together - here's my model. He's a good sport


----------



## IrishNYC

Bring on the dates, Disney! I made my ADRs this morning *yawn* but I want to release the ones I won't need.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Disneylover99 said:


> Well I will add Aug. 25, 29th and Sept. 1, and take out Sept. 9.



I'm selfishly hoping for 25th August 

Claire


----------



## melana

Have no idea what I may do for a costume.  The last party I went to I was unable to dress up as anything.  I am not very creative in that repsect. 

I really wish they would announce dates. I am really hoping for October 29th.


----------



## MaryP124

IrishNYC said:


> Bring on the dates, Disney! I made my ADRs this morning *yawn* but I want to release the ones I won't need.


I made mine this morning also!! now I think I'll go back to bed!!
[link=[URL]http://distickers.com/ticker/][img[/URL] noborder]http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/yektmxcrybj1l770.png[/img][/link]


----------



## IrishNYC

MaryP124 said:


> I made mine this morning also!! now I think I'll go back to bed!!
> [link=[URL]http://distickers.com/ticker/][img[/URL] noborder]http://distickers.com/ticker/tickers/yektmxcrybj1l770.png[/img][/link]


See you there!


----------



## Kjbbach1

MDE has the events listed for MNSSHP as "Special Ticketed Events" already on their calendar!!!!!  Yeah. Not sure if this is news or not, but I didn't see anyone meantion it yet.


----------



## Lynne G

Planning on October 3.  Hurricane allowed me to get my money back for cancelled party, but rather have had the party, as left the day after.  Oh well.  Here's to great weather for the first 2 weeks of October.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Kjbbach1 said:


> MDE has the events listed for MNSSHP as "Special Ticketed Events" already on their calendar!!!!!  Yeah. Not sure if this is news or not, but I didn't see anyone meantion it yet.



If you mean on the disney website, I think that's always been there.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

jlundeen said:


> Here's the bottom of the one I bought at Disney World last year. If this helps any.



Finally got around to taking a photo of the bottom of the mug:


----------



## Kjbbach1

ErinsMommy said:


> If you mean on the disney website, I think that's always been there.


No, I didn't see it there.   It was on the hours in the app.  I just checked the website and they are not listed there.   There are more in all the months, probably other night events.  Whoops  Sorry to get hopes up all.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Kjbbach1 said:


> No, I didn't see it there.   It was on the hours in the app.  I just checked the website and they are not listed there.   There are more in all the months, probably other night events.  Whoops  Sorry to get hopes up all.



The powers that be just need to release the info already!


----------



## ruthies12

Yeah they do!!  I need to make my ADR's soon, I'm coming up on my 180.  Getting antsy.....


----------



## Bobb_o

So I've never done a party, when tickets go on sale and I pick my date does that just show up in MDE like a ticket? When I go to MK on the party day does the system know to use my party ticket at 4 instead of my multi day ticket?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bobb_o said:


> So I've never done a party, when tickets go on sale and I pick my date does that just show up in MDE like a ticket? When I go to MK on the party day does the system know to use my party ticket at 4 instead of my multi day ticket?



if linked to your MDE account, tickets should show up there.  if not, when you get the plastic ticket, enter the number in the 'find my reservation' field and it'll then pop up.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

I just called Disney and they said no idea when they will be released, try back Sunday but then said try back the 3rd week in April.  I also just went on the Disney Site and when you click on info for MNSSHP it shows stitch and it says someone at the page.  So not sure what to make of any of this info!!


----------



## RnbwSktles

sbbwdw said:


> Anyone going the last week of Sept?  In past years they have not scheduled a party on that Tuesday night for whatever resason.  I noticed on the posted park hours just now that they show MK closing at 7pm on Tuesday which would indicate a party, but on that Thursday it shows MK closing at 6:00pm?!?



I am planning Sept 23-30 and hoping for a 9/26 party. I hope that works out! I did notice the 6pm closure as well.


----------



## BudgieMama

So. Impatient.

Seriously antsy here about news. As we're hoping for 25th August, I know it's a long shot, but I just want to know whether to be excited (and plan outfits) or to stop getting my hopes up.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

BudgieMama said:


> So. Impatient.
> 
> Seriously antsy here about news. As we're hoping for 25th August, I know it's a long shot, but I just want to know whether to be excited (and plan outfits) or to stop getting my hopes up.



That's the same date I'm hoping for.  We will be there from August 18th-27th so to me it is our only chance to go.


----------



## AquaDame

Im getting antsy too... hopefully it is soon since we are going to be out of the country after next week and I'd miss them going on sale.


----------



## BudgieMama

MISSYLEXI said:


> That's the same date I'm hoping for.  We will be there from August 18th-27th so to me it is our only chance to go.



Same! We got 15th to 29th August, and as I work in a school here in the UK, a trip in September or October is never going to happen. It's an August MNSSHP or nothing! Hoping for Pixie Dust!


----------



## ErinsMommy

AquaDame said:


> Im getting antsy too... hopefully it is soon since we are going to be out of the country after next week and I'd miss them going on sale.



I heard they wont go on sale until at least May-June.


----------



## BudgieMama

AquaDame said:


> Im getting antsy too... hopefully it is soon since we are going to be out of the country after next week and I'd miss them going on sale.



I thought that even if they announce soon, they don't normally sell tickets until May?


----------



## AquaDame

ErinsMommy said:


> I heard they wont go on sale until at least May-June.



Ah that would be nice..! I just assumed they'd do both at the same time.


----------



## Mal6586

Bobb_o said:


> So I've never done a party, when tickets go on sale and I pick my date does that just show up in MDE like a ticket? When I go to MK on the party day does the system know to use my party ticket at 4 instead of my multi day ticket?


Also, there's a separate set of turnstiles just for the party, so the ticket scanner knows to read your party ticket instead of a regular park ticket. There'll be big signs everywhere, you won't be able to miss it!


----------



## Minnieloves4

We're going August 23-29, also hoping for August 25 party.


----------



## ErinsMommy

AquaDame said:


> Ah that would be nice..! I just assumed they'd do both at the same time.



nope this is just the announcement of dates we're currently waiting for.  actual tix sales comes later.


----------



## Disneylover99

I feel like Disney is so busy with their Pandora roll out this spring, they don't have time to deal with figuring out the late summer dates for MNSSHP. They'll probably let us know the dates and pricing on Aug. 24th.


----------



## WiWe

With all the news out now and FP starting tomorrow for Pandora might the news on dates be announced later ?  *I hope not but curious*


----------



## siskaren

AquaDame said:


> Im getting antsy too... hopefully it is soon since we are going to be out of the country after next week and I'd miss them going on sale.





ErinsMommy said:


> I heard they wont go on sale until at least May-June.



Tickets typically go on sale in early May, but even Halloween itself won't sell out the day they go on sale; you'll be fine waiting until you get back.


----------



## 4Hawks

Debating where to eat dinner the evening of the party. A TS restaurant may take longer, but if everyone is planning to do QS, then that may end up taking just as long. Thoughts?


----------



## ErinsMommy

4Hawks said:


> Debating where to eat dinner the evening of the party. A TS restaurant may take longer, but if everyone is planning to do QS, then that may end up taking just as long. Thoughts?



We always go for a late TS lunch like 4:00-4:30 at either the Plaza or most recently have gone to BOG.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

4Hawks said:


> Debating where to eat dinner the evening of the party. A TS restaurant may take longer, but if everyone is planning to do QS, then that may end up taking just as long. Thoughts?


We've had no problems doing QS, it's the usual busy it seems.  If just coming to the party at 4pm, then we eat at the QS at the resort before riding the bus.  Then just eat a snack later that night.  If we go to the park with a regular day ticket before the party, then we just do QS at the park.  I will tell you that 4-7 is prime lining up time if you are going to do any of the special character Meet & Greets.  Lining up early saves party time later as the lines get ridiculously long.  That's why we don't eat after 4pm.  Hope this helps.


----------



## merry_nbright

I'm debating here. My mom and I will be there September 1-4 and then my dad and I will be there September 30-Oct. 5th. Do you think it would be worthwhile to do two parties? One the Saturday or Sunday we are there for Labor Day and then one with my Dad? My mom's done it before and loved it.


----------



## Bobb_o

Mal6586 said:


> Also, there's a separate set of turnstiles just for the party, so the ticket scanner knows to read your party ticket instead of a regular park ticket. There'll be big signs everywhere, you won't be able to miss it!



Thanks, I just know 2 trips ago I had an issue because on my account I had a 3 day park hopper ticket and then a separate 1 day ticket and I had to make sure the right ticket was being used for the right day.


----------



## Farro

4Hawks said:


> Debating where to eat dinner the evening of the party. A TS restaurant may take longer, but if everyone is planning to do QS, then that may end up taking just as long. Thoughts?



Stop at Polynesian or Contemporary for counter service before going.   You can walk there from Contemporary - and I think the food options are better than the counter service at MK.


----------



## FoxC63

kranzaldua said:


> We've planned some of our costumes.  I just reviewed the costume guidelines and it says no capes below the waist.  Does anyone know if this is a hard & fast rule?


Capes & long gowns were worn at MNSSHP 2016



melana said:


> Have no idea what I may do for a costume.  I am not very creative in that repsect.


Disneybounding is very popular.  Match up some clothes you currently have and use them with other clothes you were planning on packing.  Here's a link to help you get started:
https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...gu7SAhVrw4MKHWZ1AGUQ_AUIBigB&biw=1066&bih=748



Bobb_o said:


> So I've never done a party, when tickets go on sale and I pick my date does that just show up in MDE like a ticket? When I go to MK on the party day does the system know to use my party ticket at 4 instead of my multi day ticket?


I strongly recommend you bring your party ticket with you to the park.  For those who receive the paper voucher bring yours too and this is why:



Bobb_o said:


> Thanks, I just know 2 trips ago I had an issue because on my account I had a 3 day park hopper ticket and then a separate 1 day ticket and I had to make sure the right ticket was being used for the right day.


----------



## FoxC63

HEADS UP!

The Travel Agents October Calendar is up and running!  Here's the link:
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Oct.pdf

Thanks @Robo


----------



## lindsayjs

FoxC63 said:


> HEADS UP!
> 
> The Travel Agents October Calendar is up and running!  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Oct.pdf
> 
> Thanks @Robo


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> HEADS UP!
> 
> The Travel Agents October Calendar is up and running!  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Oct.pdf
> 
> Thanks @Robo


Thank you for this info Tuesday n Thursday halloween party for me


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> I'm debating here. My mom and I will be there September 1-4 and then my dad and I will be there September 30-Oct. 5th. Do you think it would be worthwhile to do two parties? One the Saturday or Sunday we are there for Labor Day and then one with my Dad? My mom's done it before and loved it.



I wouldn't hesitate it one bit - TWO parties are better then one, always


----------



## FoxC63

Kenny the Pirate who is also a fellow DIS'er has his October 2017 Crowd Calendar posted - just scroll all the way down until you see *2017*.  Here's his link:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/

Thank you Kenny


----------



## neverenoughtime

FoxC63 said:


> Kenny the Pirate who is also a fellow DIS'er has his October 2017 Crowd Calendar posted - just scroll all the way down until you see *2017*.  Here's his link:
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/
> 
> Thank you Kenny




Very nice, thank you


----------



## JackOliva07013

FoxC63 said:


> HEADS UP!
> 
> The Travel Agents October Calendar is up and running!  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Oct.pdf
> 
> Thanks @Robo


it seems like my planning will pay off nicely.


----------



## Cluelyss

This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!

http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


----------



## IrishNYC

AquaDame said:


> Im getting antsy too... hopefully it is soon since we are going to be out of the country after next week and I'd miss them going on sale.


Even if they announce the dates today, tickets won't go on sale for a few more weeks. You can buy them online from anywhere in the world, I bet.  


Disneylover99 said:


> I feel like Disney is so busy with their Pandora roll out this spring, they don't have time to deal with figuring out the late summer dates for MNSSHP. They'll probably let us know the dates and pricing on Aug. 24th.


That's how I feel, too! They have no time for MNSSHP because they're working on the Pandora stuff. I'm kinda ok with that. Divert the masses! Don't go to the party! Go to Pandora (except for the day I'm planning to go to AK, then go to the party that day)! 



4Hawks said:


> Debating where to eat dinner the evening of the party. A TS restaurant may take longer, but if everyone is planning to do QS, then that may end up taking just as long. Thoughts?


I wouldn't waste party time doing TS. We plan to grab something to eat while watching the parade, probably near Liberty Square.


----------



## IrishNYC

Cluelyss said:


> This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


The on-sale date of April 1 makes me hopeful the MNSSHP dates will come out in the next week.


----------



## neverenoughtime

Cluelyss said:


> This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


Wow, looks like my dates are lining up


----------



## DaniellePoppins

Cluelyss said:


> This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/



Hopefully a Halloween Announcement like this is a sign they're ready to start talking about the parties!


----------



## ellbell

Maybe there will be an announcement next week.  I think today they are full on in Pandora mode


----------



## GillianP1301

I have a good feeling about next week being when we'll see dates announced. I would guess that they try not to have multiple big "releases" at the same time to minimize risk to system issues. With the Pandora FP selection dropping today, that would rule out any other big new things this week. Total guess of course and a lot of wishful thinking, but my gut is saying next week.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/



Nice find @Cluelyss we'll be adding this to our plans!


----------



## WiWe

Being those go on sale on the 29th , *Might* they make an announcement Monday or Tuesday??


----------



## Kindermouse

I'm thinking with Pandora FP+ going live this morning as well as AP and DVC preview days opening up for sign ups this morning their heads are not in the Halloween game. I would love to be wrong but after two days of thinking "today is the day" I'm now thinking today is not the day.


----------



## AquaDame

Aww, sadly they're starting The Legend of Sleepy Hollow after we leave. Id be all over it if the dates worked!


----------



## cindyfan

Hoping dates are announced VERY SOON!!!  I hit my ADR date next week and need to plan a couple ADR around MNSSHP!!


----------



## melana

Cluelyss said:


> This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/




I just saw this in a post on FB. Excited!! I love the Legend of Sleepy Hollow!! Now just waiting till I can book it.. LOL.

Hopefully this means MNSSHP dates will be announced soon!!


----------



## FoxC63

melana said:


> I just saw this in a post on FB. Excited!! I love the Legend of Sleepy Hollow!! Now just waiting till I can book it.. LOL.
> 
> Hopefully this means MNSSHP dates will be announced soon!!



Could please put in a link to where you saw this on FB?  Love links they always lead to more goodness Thanks!


----------



## melana

It was on TheDis page. Not much info other than the bare minimum.


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> This looks to be a fun addition to our Halloween trips!
> 
> http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/



I just saw this on FB and am SO excited!!!
I think we'll definitely try to do this the Sat of our trip instead of Pirates and Pals.
If my check in date is Oct 12th and I want to do it on October 14th, what day can I call?


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Could please put in a link to where you saw this on FB?  Love links they always lead to more goodness Thanks!




http://www.doctordisney.com/2017/03...rness-halloween-headless-horseman-meet-greet/


----------



## AngelDisney

Very sad that the M and G happens after our trip ...


----------



## monique5

*News*

Headless Horseman Meet and Greet at Fort Wilderness this Halloween 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...orseman-meet-and-greet-coming-this-halloween/


@Cluelyss - posted earlier.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Saw someone posting about phantom bookings. Last year and year before people saw thier fps/dinner bookings made for 6:30 on disappear as the dates got announced. Just something to keep in mind when booking things in MK during partiy time.


----------



## IrishNYC

FeralCatRogue said:


> Saw someone posting about phantom bookings. Last year and year before people saw thier fps/dinner bookings made for 6:30 on disappear as the dates got announced. Just something to keep in mind when booking things in MK during partiy time.


There's nothing available for ADRs after 6ish in MK on 9/22 which is a projected party night


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> I just saw this on FB and am SO excited!!!
> I think we'll definitely try to do this the Sat of our trip instead of Pirates and Pals.
> If my check in date is Oct 12th and I want to do it on October 14th, what day can I call?


Bookings can be made 180 days prior to the date of the event.


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> Bookings can be made 180 days prior to the date of the event.



Ok, so not 180 + 10 like BBB and Pirates and Pals?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

IrishNYC said:


> There's nothing available for ADRs after 6ish in MK on 9/22 which is a projected party night


Ahh good, I remember a lot of unhappy people in a thread last year that got the surprise loss of adrs. I tend to always makemine about 4/5pm don't want to miss prime party time.


----------



## BudgieMama

I'm guessing they wouldn't normally announce something over the weekend? (So I can stop stalking for news quite so intently!!)


----------



## IrishNYC

FeralCatRogue said:


> Ahh good, I remember a lot of unhappy people in a thread last year that got the surprise loss of adrs. I tend to always makemine about 4/5pm don't want to miss prime party time.


It could also mean they're all booked up, but I'm thinking probably not.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I went int 2015.  Went to 2 MNSSHP's my first two.  Loved it
Booked vacation last Sunday for late Sept/ early Oct
Plan to go to two more Halloween Parties
My ADR is next Saturday and hope they release MNSSHP dates this week
Im on watch


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Ok, so not 180 + 10 like BBB and Pirates and Pals?


According to the article, it's 180 from the date of event.


----------



## abnihon

Where does everyone stay for MNSSHP?  
Last year we stayed at CBR and taking the bus home after the party with my 3 year old was no fun...
I tried for a DVC point rental at BLT or Poly but no luck.
I did get a good deal on a room at Poly and booked that.
But am tempted to switch to CR if a good AP deal is available.
Our trip is arrive Thurs night, party Friday, Saturday Headless Horseman event at FW, Sunday party #2 and then home Monday.  During the day will probably do character breakfasts, pool time and MAYBE a park or waterpark but may not.
So obviously BLT wins for convenience to MNSSHP and FW.
But Poly has the better pool!
Decisions!
The other option is a split stay 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Farro

We don't choose hotel based on attending the party, the party just happens to be during our vacation, know what I mean? We've previously been at either Beach or Yacht Club. This year we will be at Polynesian.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abnihon said:


> Where does everyone stay for MNSSHP?
> Last year we stayed at CBR and taking the bus home after the party with my 3 year old was no fun...
> I tried for a DVC point rental at BLT or Poly but no luck.
> I did get a good deal on a room at Poly and booked that.
> But am tempted to switch to CR if a good AP deal is available.
> Our trip is arrive Thurs night, party Friday, Saturday Headless Horseman event at FW, Sunday party #2 and then home Monday.  During the day will probably do character breakfasts, pool time and MAYBE a park or waterpark but may not.
> So obviously BLT wins for convenience to MNSSHP and FW.
> But Poly has the better pool!
> Decisions!
> The other option is a split stay
> Any thoughts?



(Edited to correct my history - had my trip count wrong) 

One of my party trips was a "long weekends" where we were really just there for the party and not much else.  For that one, we stayed at CR for quick walkability.   It's my "get down to business" pick.  

One trip was a week, so we stayed Poly which is more of our preference for a longer stay.  Better pools, better access to Epcot via walking to the TTC, more of a vacation vibe that we prefer.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I also dont choose hotel based on party
In 2015 I stayed at CSR
This yr if I get free dining Im staying at CBR
If not most likely POP


----------



## Goofy'sPal

In 2015 I regreted not getting the offical t shirt of MNSSHP
It glowed in the dark and wasnt sure I wanted it
Now going back I will get it
Does anyone know if the MNSSHP shirt always glows in dark or if it was just that year


----------



## DWillowBay

I can't say that the "official" shirt always glows in the dark...however...there always seems to be "A" shirt that glows in the dark.   Either at Disneystore.com or in the parks, I have been able to get a glow in the dark shirt for several years now.


----------



## Disneylover99

abnihon said:


> Where does everyone stay for MNSSHP?
> Last year we stayed at CBR and taking the bus home after the party with my 3 year old was no fun...
> I tried for a DVC point rental at BLT or Poly but no luck.
> I did get a good deal on a room at Poly and booked that.
> But am tempted to switch to CR if a good AP deal is available.
> Our trip is arrive Thurs night, party Friday, Saturday Headless Horseman event at FW, Sunday party #2 and then home Monday.  During the day will probably do character breakfasts, pool time and MAYBE a park or waterpark but may not.
> So obviously BLT wins for convenience to MNSSHP and FW.
> But Poly has the better pool!
> Decisions!
> The other option is a split stay
> Any thoughts?



Last year we were at CSR. This year we will either be at Pop or the Poly if we go to the party. It doesn't make a difference to us where we are staying on party night, as long as we can go.


----------



## MKCP5

We are staying at Saratoga Springs in late September and have never been to MNSSHP  I seem to have conflicting info on how much the tickets were last year.  Is that because they cost different prices depending on the dates?


----------



## ellbell

MKCP5 said:


> We are staying at Saratoga Springs in late September and have never been to MNSSHP  I seem to have conflicting info on how much the tickets were last year.  Is that because they cost different prices depending on the dates?


Yes and when you bought them as well.  The price went up if you bought them at the gate and was also higher for more desirable dates


----------



## Jennny

Following


----------



## siskaren

ellbell said:


> Yes and when you bought them as well.  *The price went up if you bought them at the gate *and was also higher for more desirable dates




That's not exactly correct. Some dates had a discount if you bought them ahead of time (so it wasn't that the price went up if you bought at the gate, but rather went down if you bought ahead), but some dates didn't have a pre-date discount, so they cost the same regardless of when you bought them.


----------



## Kindermouse

I was looking at last years calendar on wdwprepschool and I noticed that the first Tuesday in October was more expensive than the following Thursday. Any reason for this? I was planning to do that party this year but now I'm wondering if I should. More expensive dates usually mean that a party has higher anticipated crowds and my goal would be to go to a party with lower crowds if possible. Which would be the better pick, Tuesday or Thursday (obviously Friday of Columbus day weekend is out as it would be higher attendance for sure).


----------



## Dug720

Kindermouse said:


> I was looking at last years calendar on wdwprepschool and I noticed that the first Tuesday in October was more expensive than the following Thursday. Any reason for this? I was planning to do that party this year but now I'm wondering if I should. More expensive dates usually mean that a party has higher anticipated crowds and my goal would be to go to a party with lower crowds if possible. Which would be the better pick, Tuesday or Thursday (obviously Friday of Columbus day weekend is out as it would be higher attendance for sure).



Schools that are out for the major Jewish holidays (like NYC) were out that Tuesday. Not sure if that's why, but it's a thought.


----------



## goldnvalli

Anyone have any idea when the mnsshp dates will be announced? Hoping for late August.


----------



## FoxC63

We're all hoping to hear the news next week!


----------



## FoxC63

MKCP5 said:


> I seem to have conflicting info on how much the tickets were last year.  Is that because they cost different prices depending on the dates?





ellbell said:


> Yes and when you bought them as well.  The price went up if you bought them at the gate and was also higher for more desirable dates



The prices have always been listed on the first page of the "Official MNSSHP" thread.  Here's a link to 2016 scroll down to "*How much do tickets cost?" *also note additional discounts were given to the following;*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*, *Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*, *CM Discounted Parties* and *Military Ticket Prices*:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/


----------



## ErinsMommy

This is almost as bad as waiting to find out who shot J.R. <sorry to those of you that are too young to even know what I'm talking about>


----------



## Jennny

Would anyone know ..... could I call and buy ticket for the party with AP rate - I will be upgrading my ticket when I go in August to AP. So I will have the AP when I go back again for the party.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Not all nights are AP rate but the site itself allows you that rate.


----------



## Sabrina°o°

dfurst05 said:


> This is the party date I am hoping for as well!!
> 
> As for costumes, my wife and I plan to disneybound as Belle and "Prince Adam" (Beast).
> 
> I would add the 19th as an estimated party date.
> 
> Also for people who are hoping for an August party date - I certainly hope for you that you are able to attend a party, however I noticed on Disney World's website for the event the header reads "Enjoy Enchanting Fun in September and October at Magic Kingdom Park".
> 
> Link here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Certainly that doesn't officially mean there won't be an August party, but I thought it worth pointing out.


We'll be there 9/15-9/22 and are planning on a 9/17 party as well.


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> This is almost as bad as waiting to find out who shot J.R. <sorry to those of you that are too young to even know what I'm talking about>



Glad I did not have when I read this. That was one long summer. 
Yes, it's getting to be that bad.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> Glad I did not have when I read this. That was one



Wasn't sure what was worse - the wait or the result after the wait. haha


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> Wasn't sure what was worse - the wait or the result after the wait. haha



So true.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well, costumes are decided.  DH is going to be Tigger like he wanted, and I'm going to be Marie.  Since he didn't want to be Beast to my Belle, I've decided on the theme of Disney Cats  I was going to still do Belle or maybe Eeyore, but decided I wanted to stay semi-themed together.  And I love Marie, and cats, so it works out!  I'm going to get a little creative with mine as just white pants and white shirt just don't do it for me haha!  I want it to be more fun and creative than that.  So I'm having fun coming up with ideas and stuff to make!

On a side note, I've been growing my hair longer since I'd thought about Belle and needed a ponytail.  But now I can get it cut back short like I normally have it, yet I'm conflicted as I've been growing it out   What to do, What to do...


----------



## fabgurrl

FoxC63 said:


> Since the MNSSHP dates have not been released I thought this might help you, it's Disney's *SEPTEMBER* *2017* Park Calendar the one they send to Travel Agents.  On MNSSHP nights the Magic Kingdom closes at 7pm.  Here's the link:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/ParkHours/WDW_TAC_2017Sep.pdf
> Thumbs up @Robo for making it available on the DIS!
> 
> EDIT:  Remember this is NOT set in stone so plan accordingly and be prepared to make adjustments.



sweet! thanks for sharing.


----------



## FoxC63

Here are two sites listing specific dates for the new Sleepy Hallow Event at WDW.

The dates are September 29th and 30th and October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29, 30, and 31

Link:  https://www.facebook.com/MNSHP2015/

Link:  http://www.disneydining.com/new-the-legend-of-sleepy-hollow-event-to-be-held-at-walt-disney-world/

Unfortunately they do not work for me at all.


----------



## FoxC63

While we're all patiently waiting for the dates I've been working on -

Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 1

I went back to the “*Official 2016 MNSSHP*” and found some interesting posts from fellow DISers who attended the first party on *Sept. 2, 2016*.  The reports start on page 213 and I stopped at page 255. Note each post is #numbered.  Here’s what party goers had to say:

@RAPstar  #4397 – Posted a Map of Character Locations (This was greatly appreciated!) 

@urkalynne #4493 - Jack & Sally met at 5pm. Got in line at 5:30 and done at 7pm. 

@Disneylover99   #4500 - Guests were allowed in at 3:45 

@brockash  #4538 - It was rough getting into the park at 4pm.  It wasn't very crowded during fireworks.


RIDES (Note:  No one posted what time they arrived at these rides.)

@urkalynne #4540 - Waited 20min. for SDMT. 

@Disneylover99  #4550 - PoC & HM were 5min. waits and SM was walk on.  (SM 2017 Refurbishment?)

EDIT:  Waaay too much space!


----------



## fabgurrl

We are going Sept 1-4 and really hope we can go to MNSSHP this year. My niece will be so pumped for this trip!!! can't wait.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> While we're all patiently waiting for the dates I've been working on -
> 
> Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 1
> 
> I went back to the “*Official 2016 MNSSHP*” and found some interesting posts from fellow DISers who attended the first party on *Sept. 2, 2016*.  The reports start on page 213 and I stopped at page 255. Note each post is #numbered.  Here’s what party goers had to say:
> 
> @RAPstar  #4397 – Posted a Map of Character Locations (This was greatly appreciated!)
> 
> @urkalynne #4493 - Jack & Sally met at 5pm. Got in line at 5:30 and done at 7pm.
> 
> @Disneylover99   #4500 - Guests were allowed in at 3:45
> 
> @brockash  #4538 - It was rough getting into the park at 4pm.  It wasn't very crowded during fireworks.
> 
> 
> RIDES (Note:  No one posted what time they arrived at these rides.)
> 
> @urkalynne #4540 - Waited 20min. for SDMT.
> 
> @Disneylover99  #4550 - PoC & HM were 5min. waits and SM was walk on.  (SM 2017 Refurbishment?)
> 
> EDIT:  Waaay too much space!


The first party was awesome last year! Hope to be at the first party again this year, if there is an August date.


----------



## FoxC63

Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 2

Most Informative & Consistent Posts: 
@Disneylover99 
#4555 - Overall we had an amazing time! We were there from 3:45pm til just after 1am and boy did the night fly by.  We did not find it crowded but it was busy.....just a hustle and bustle of people moving about really. Candy lines were long for most of the evening, but the lines move quickly so you never feel like you're waiting. There were lots of prime viewing spots for Wishes. We got an excellent spot five minutes before the second parade.
#4668 - We saw the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and then we slowly made our way down Main Street so that my husband could stop at every Photopass place he could find.  They closed the stores at about 12:30am but Starbucks was still open.  Some Photopass people were still taking pictures as we left at 1am.
#4675 - We also bought exclusive pins before 5pm at the Big Top Souvenirs. There was already a long line.
#4797 - The line at Storybook Circus (Big Top Souvenirs) was longish just before 5pm, but it moved pretty fast. We waited about 15 minutes. The lines were longer there at 7/8pm but shorter later in the evening from what we could see.
#4876 - They (Big Top Souvenirs) had a special line just for party goers. You couldn't buy the exclusive pins without your wristbands. It was very organized.


----------



## CAHarwell

ErinsMommy said:


> This is almost as bad as waiting to find out who shot J.R. <sorry to those of you that are too young to even know what I'm talking about>



Except I really didn't care who shot him!  I DO care about the MNSSHP dates!


----------



## FoxC63

Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 2 continued

Most Informative & Consistent Posts: 
@DisneyFansInNYC 
 #4749 - There were lines everywhere at 4ish. We weren't going to wait over an hour for a meet and greet. It took us about 25 minutes to get through security so by the time we got in at 4:20pm there were huge lines for the popular characters.  We got to the dwarfs at 7:15pm since we were doing rides before and they said it was about a two hour wait. We went back at 10:40pm and waited about 30 minutes.
#4752 - We tried to get the SotMK cards when we first got in at 4:20pm and was told to come back at 7pm. We didn't go until 9ish and we all got our cards. (Note: It was later reported SotMK were given out at 4pm.)
#4753 - Cruella was in Storybook Circus by the train station. We waited about 10 minutes at 11:20pm and we were the last group to see her. She ended at about 11:30pm.
#4755 - We waited until late to do character meets and to shop and we got all the merchandise we wanted. The line to buy pins was so long by 7:20pm. We went back at 10:30pm and there was barely a line. Not even 5 minutes.


----------



## ErinsMommy

CAHarwell said:


> Except I really didn't care who shot him!



  blasphemy!


----------



## FoxC63

Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 3

Tidbits:
@famy27  #4578 - The candy was plentiful, with long lines in the beginning and short lines as the night went on. Ride lines were fairly short for most of the night. We did SDMT with a 20 minute wait at the end of the night.

@kennythepirate  #4851 – (Halloween Mickey @ Town Square Theater) He did talk at the first party. My daughter chatted with him.  (I believe talking Mickey changes @ 7pm)

I was also looking for September 2016 Park Hours & Firework Updates to give you a timeline as to when this will occur for 2017 either I needed more coffee at 3am or sleep but I believe you should see one sometime in August.

October Park Hours & Fireworks were updated Sept. 4, 2016 Link:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/09/04/october-walt-disney-world-park-hours-updated/

However, even those new updates can/will change weeks prior to your trip and/or during your trip.  I highly recommend checking MDE daily.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> We tried to get the SotMK cards when we first got in at 4:20pm and was told to come back at 7pm. We didn't go until 9ish and we all got our cards. (Note: It was later reported SotMK were given out at 4pm.)



What's a SotMK card?


----------



## FoxC63

Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 4 Final post

So many people were asking about the *Desert Party* and I couldn't believe having gone 255 pages deep there were no reviews - not a peep.  So I did some digging and this is what I found: 

Fellow Michigander and DISer @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina  wrote an awesome trip report about her experience at *MNSSHP & Hallowishes Dessert Party* and included fantastic photos.  The thread is titled “Double, Double, Toil & Trouble:  a Halloween-inspired trip of “two’s” an October 2016 TR”.  Gina & her husband Steve attended MNSSHP & Hallowishes Dessert Party on *Sunday, Oct 16, 2016*, page 7 – 9 will get you to the party details but it’s such a great read I wouldn’t miss a page!  Link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...trip-of-“two’s”-–-an-october-2016-tr.3577221/


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> What's a SotMK card?


*Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card*


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Here are two sites listing specific dates for the new Sleepy Hallow Event at WDW.
> 
> The dates are September 29th and 30th and October 1, 5, 8, 12, 15, 19, 22, 26, 29, 30, and 31
> 
> Link:  https://www.facebook.com/MNSHP2015/
> 
> Link:  http://www.disneydining.com/new-the-legend-of-sleepy-hollow-event-to-be-held-at-walt-disney-world/
> 
> Unfortunately they do not work for me at all.


I thought it was going to be offered Thursday THROUGH Sunday, not Thursday AND Sunday?!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I thought it was going to be offered Thursday THROUGH Sunday, not Thursday AND Sunday?!



I know, I was so disappointed when I found out the dates.  But it's still early and Disney may add more if the current dates sell out, at this price point I believe it will sell out.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Joining in the waiting game here! This technically won't be a Disney vacation for us. We're spending 4 nights/5 days on the dark side at Cabana Bay in October. But, I absolutely had to insist we free up a night to attend our FAVORITE hard ticket event at Disney. Fairly positive there will be, but hoping for a 10/17 party date!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I'll be there 8/31-9/5 so I'm hoping they do a Labor Day weekend party again because I already have a costume in mind and I'll be devastated if I don't get to wear it in the park.

I'm going as Ariel the Newsie! Not sure how it's going to turn out yet but in my head it's pretty awesome


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

FoxC63 said:


> Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 4 Final post
> 
> So many people were asking about the *Desert Party* and I couldn't believe having gone 255 pages deep there were no reviews - not a peep.  So I did some digging and this is what I found:
> 
> Fellow Michigander and DISer @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina  wrote an awesome trip report about her experience at *MNSSHP & Hallowishes Dessert Party* and included fantastic photos.  The thread is titled “Double, Double, Toil & Trouble:  a Halloween-inspired trip of “two’s” an October 2016 TR”.  Gina & her husband Steve attended MNSSHP & Hallowishes Dessert Party on *Sunday, Oct 16, 2016*, page 7 – 9 will get you to the party details but it’s such a great read I wouldn’t miss a page!  Link:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/double-double-toil-trouble-a-halloween-inspired-trip-of-“two’s”-–-an-october-2016-tr.3577221/



Wow, what a great shout out!   We actually attended two parties on that trip, so the second review will be coming up in the next few posts.  Thanks for reading and the kind comments.  There's nothing more fun than Halloween at the Magic Kingdom   

 .

PS....which part of the state do you hail from?


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I know, I was so disappointed when I found out the dates.  But it's still early and Disney may add more if the current dates sell out, at this price point I believe it will sell out.


I just called and spoke to an extremely helpful CM about this event! (I only called b/c one of the links you posted says booking was now available. It's not  ) BUT I did get some good info...

It will be offered twice nightly (8 pm and 10 pm) in October, Thursday *through* Sunday, plus the 30th and 31st. 

No discounts available. Confirmed the $38/$22 pricing (+ tax). Prepay at time of booking. 

2 day cancellation policy.

Can be booked 180 days in advance of the date you are booking. 

Is booked through 407-WDW-PLAY, Tours option.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> I just called and spoke to an extremely helpful CM about this event! (I only called b/c one of the links you posted says booking was now available. It's not  ) BUT I did get some good info...
> 
> It will be offered twice nightly (8 pm and 10 pm) in October, Thursday *through* Sunday, plus the 30th and 31st.
> 
> No discounts available. Confirmed the $38/$22 pricing (+ tax). Prepay at time of booking.
> 
> 2 day cancellation policy.
> 
> Can be booked 180 days in advance of the date you are booking.
> 
> Is booked through 407-WDW-PLAY, Tours option.



Since 180 days out from 10/1 is 4/1 - did they have any projection of a Halloween party dates release?  I wonder how many will book this without knowing party dates.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> Since 180 days out from 10/1 is 4/1 - did they have any projection of a Halloween party dates release?  I wonder how many will book this without knowing party dates.


I didn't ask about party dates. But I think we've got a *pretty good* idea of October parties based on park hours, it's the late August / early September that's more up in the air IMO.


----------



## Flossbolna

FoxC63 said:


> I went back to the “*Official 2016 MNSSHP*” and found some interesting posts from fellow DISers who attended the first party on *Sept. 2, 2016*. The reports start on page 213 and I stopped at page 255. Note each post is #numbered. Here’s what party goers had to say:



Thanks for the hard work on this. However, one tip: If you click on the post number of a post you want to refer to in another thread, you will get a pop up window which will give you the URL to copy, or below it the option of something called BB Code Link snippet, which looks like this:



		Code:
	

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/
official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-34#post-57343250"]
"Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You![/URL]


(I am using the post above mine for demonstration purposes

And if you add this to a post, this will happen: "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!

If you want the text that is the link to appear differently, you change out the wording at the end of the code that I bolded in the quote above. And you can get it too like this for example: post #670

Ok, it seems that the Code window does not  show any bold. So, it its the text between the first closing bracket after the number and the URL.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Who’s going to the first MNSSHP? - Part 2
> 
> Most Informative & Consistent Posts:
> @Disneylover99
> #4555 - Overall we had an amazing time! We were there from 3:45pm til just after 1am and boy did the night fly by.  We did not find it crowded but it was busy.....just a hustle and bustle of people moving about really. Candy lines were long for most of the evening, but the lines move quickly so you never feel like you're waiting. There were lots of prime viewing spots for Wishes. We got an excellent spot five minutes before the second parade.
> #4668 - We saw the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight and then we slowly made our way down Main Street so that my husband could stop at every Photopass place he could find.  They closed the stores at about 12:30am but Starbucks was still open.  Some Photopass people were still taking pictures as we left at 1am.
> #4675 - We also bought exclusive pins before 5pm at the Big Top Souvenirs. There was already a long line.
> #4797 - The line at Storybook Circus (Big Top Souvenirs) was longish just before 5pm, but it moved pretty fast. We waited about 15 minutes. The lines were longer there at 7/8pm but shorter later in the evening from what we could see.
> #4876 - They (Big Top Souvenirs) had a special line just for party goers. You couldn't buy the exclusive pins without your wristbands. It was very organized.



Wow! I had a lot to say. I don't even remember half of that now. Good thing I didn't contradict myself.


----------



## FoxC63

@Flossbolna 

This!  Thanks for the input.  I'll have to give it a try if I do something like this again.  I swear I learn something new everyday here on the DIS and this is so positive.  At times I feel like a newbie.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I just called and spoke to an extremely helpful CM about this event! (I only called b/c one of the links you posted says booking was now available. It's not  ) BUT I did get some good info...
> 
> It will be offered twice nightly (8 pm and 10 pm) in October, Thursday *through* Sunday, plus the 30th and 31st.
> 
> No discounts available. Confirmed the $38/$22 pricing (+ tax). Prepay at time of booking.
> 
> 2 day cancellation policy.
> 
> Can be booked 180 days in advance of the date you are booking.
> 
> Is booked through 407-WDW-PLAY, Tours option.



Hooray!!!!  At the time I had to run out and pick up my son from school!  Thanks for calling and confirming!


----------



## FoxC63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> .
> 
> PS....which part of the state do you hail from?



I PM you the info!


----------



## Flossbolna

FoxC63 said:


> @Flossbolna
> 
> This!  Thanks for the input.  I'll have to give it a try if I do something like this again.  I swear I learn something new everyday here on the DIS and this is so positive.  At times I feel like a newbie.



That's part of the fun!! I knew about the linking for a long time, but just recently learned the code quoting from another helpful poster! I always enjoy finding out new neat features of the forum software.


----------



## FoxC63

Flossbolna said:


> Thanks for the hard work on this. However, one tip: If you click on the post number of a post you want to refer to in another thread, you will get a pop up window which will give you the URL to copy, or below it the option of something called BB Code Link snippet, which looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/
> official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-34#post-57343250"]
> "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You![/URL]
> 
> 
> (I am using the post above mine for demonstration purposes
> 
> And if you add this to a post, this will happen: "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!
> 
> If you want the text that is the link to appear differently, you change out the wording at the end of the code that I bolded in the quote above. And you can get it too like this for example: post #670
> 
> Ok, it seems that the Code window does not  show any bold. So, it its the text between the first closing bracket after the number and the URL.



UGH!  This is totally freaking me out now!  Time for yoga and I don't know... caffeine free tea!  I'll keep working on it as I have just one more thing to add.  Which is my Thanks.


----------



## Srbright

FoxC63 said:


> Who’s going to the first MNSSHP?



We will go if there is one on Sept 2.  We've been 4 out of the last 5 years (missed 2015 completely due to work schedule).  We even went on 10/31/2014.

We did do the dessert party last year but I didn't think it was worth the money.
Stacy


----------



## Flossbolna

FoxC63 said:


> UGH!  This is totally freaking me out now!  Time for yoga and I don't know... caffeine free tea!  I'll keep working on it as I have just one more thing to add.  Which is my Thanks.



Oh no!!! Did not want to get you into a mood to destroy your computer!!!!!!! Hope it all turns out well.


----------



## FoxC63

@Flossbolna  I'll try again when DH comes home, he's more of a computer expert than I am.  I mean seriously I've been a member for a while and I still don't have an avatar
I feel old!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

FoxC63 said:


> @Flossbolna  I'll try again when DH comes home, he's more of a computer expert than I am.  I mean seriously I've been a member for a while and I still don't have an avatar
> I feel old!


Took me ages to find out how to do a avatar. In fact it has been so long, I don't think I could do it again.


----------



## FoxC63

Someone did post a step by step so I just copied it and put it in Word and have yet to do it.  I do not have nerves of steel!

Ha!  I got a new smart phone and my DS knew more about it than I did and he didn't even own a phone at the time!


----------



## FoxC63

Flossbolna said:


> Oh no!!! Did not want to get you into a mood to destroy your computer!!!!!!! Hope it all turns out well.



Buddy, I PM you too!


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> I just called and spoke to an extremely helpful CM about this event! (I only called b/c one of the links you posted says booking was now available. It's not  ) BUT I did get some good info...
> 
> It will be offered twice nightly (8 pm and 10 pm) in October, Thursday *through* Sunday, plus the 30th and 31st.
> 
> No discounts available. Confirmed the $38/$22 pricing (+ tax). Prepay at time of booking.
> 
> 2 day cancellation policy.
> 
> Can be booked 180 days in advance of the date you are booking.
> 
> Is booked through 407-WDW-PLAY, Tours option.



Thanks for the info!!
I was a bit panicked when I saw it may not be offered on Saturdays!!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I just called and spoke to an extremely helpful CM about this event! (I only called b/c one of the links you posted says booking was now available. It's not  ) BUT I did get some good info...
> 
> It will be offered twice nightly (8 pm and 10 pm) in October, Thursday *through* Sunday, plus the 30th and 31st.
> 
> No discounts available. Confirmed the $38/$22 pricing (+ tax). Prepay at time of booking.
> 
> 2 day cancellation policy.
> 
> Can be booked 180 days in advance of the date you are booking.
> 
> Is booked through 407-WDW-PLAY, Tours option.



See Post 2, updated this morning. I'll add pricing & cancel policy. Thanks!


----------



## tinkpower

I read the first 20+ pages days ago so I can't remember if this was addressed.  I called today and made my daughter's reservation for BBB at 5 on a day I'm pretty sure there is a party.  The CM said they don't often let people in until 5 but I was pretty sure I read numerous times that's it's 4pm.  If we get a room discount we will likely just add a park day and try to go earlier but I just wanted some input about getting in before 7.


----------



## pooh'smate

tinkpower said:


> I read the first 20+ pages days ago so I can't remember if this was addressed.  I called today and made my daughter's reservation for BBB at 5 on a day I'm pretty sure there is a party.  The CM said they don't often let people in until 5 but I was pretty sure I read numerous times that's it's 4pm.  If we get a room discount we will likely just add a park day and try to go earlier but I just wanted some input about getting in before 7.



We were able to enter at 4 this past September with our party tickets.


----------



## monique5

tinkpower said:


> I read the first 20+ pages days ago so I can't remember if this was addressed.  I called today and made my daughter's reservation for BBB at 5 on a day I'm pretty sure there is a party.  The CM said they don't often let people in until 5 but I was pretty sure I read numerous times that's it's 4pm.  If we get a room discount we will likely just add a park day and try to go earlier but I just wanted some input about getting in before 7.



Yes, Post 1.

*What time does MNSSHP start? What time can I enter the park? *
MNSSHP officially starts at 7pm. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or trick-or-treating will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> Since 180 days out from 10/1 is 4/1 - did they have any projection of a Halloween party dates release?  I wonder how many will book this without knowing party dates.



You just have to use the projected party dates and historical data as your guide.  I booked my ADRs last week, assuming the party during my stay will be on Friday and Sunday. Sunday doesn't affect my plans, but we plan to go on Friday, with an MK day on Thursday. I just made duplicate ADRs for Thursday and Friday, and will eliminate the ones I won't need once the dates are official. I need a breakfast and dinner ADR for my MK day, and a late breakfast on my MNSSHP day; I booked all three for Thursday and Friday.


----------



## merry_nbright

Is today the day, guys?


----------



## Lyandra

We will be there from Sept 25 to October 1st, and I really hope they have a party on the 26th. Need to start doing my ADR tomorrow... What throws me off is that on September 28th, MK closes at 6pm. Any reasons why that would happen?


----------



## Disneylover99

merry_nbright said:


> Is today the day, guys?


No, tomorrow.


----------



## klbrow11

Lyandra said:


> We will be there from Sept 25 to October 1st, and I really hope they have a party on the 26th. Need to start doing my ADR tomorrow... What throws me off is that on September 28th, MK closes at 6pm. Any reasons why that would happen?



This is the same party date I need. Also making ADRS tomorrow and pretty nervous about it.


----------



## ndjen04

Lyandra said:


> We will be there from Sept 25 to October 1st, and I really hope they have a party on the 26th. Need to start doing my ADR tomorrow... What throws me off is that on September 28th, MK closes at 6pm. Any reasons why that would happen?



I'm in a similar boat - we will be there the 24th - 30th, so ADR day was today.  We booked with the expectation that the party will be on Tuesday the 26th.  I have no idea why MK closes at 6 on Thursday.  Very strange!

We are traveling 18 month old twins, so we planned for breakfast at 'Ohana on the 26th.  We figure that we'll take it easy, maybe go to a park after breakfast, nap in the afternoon, and head to MK for the party around 3:00 (we have a park hopper, so the ticket isn't an issue).


----------



## siskaren

ErinsMommy said:


> Since 180 days out from 10/1 is 4/1 - did they have any projection of a Halloween party dates release?  I wonder how many will book this without knowing party dates.



Actually, 4/4 is 180 days out from 10/1.  (180 days doesn't equal exactly 6 months to the date since some months have 31 days.)


----------



## megveg

klbrow11 said:


> This is the same party date I need. Also making ADRS tomorrow and pretty nervous about it.


I am trying for this date for the party as well, my arrival day. The 6pm closing on the Thursday is for some Cast Member event so the party will not be available. I hope this helps!


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Another day with no news!


----------



## jlundeen

FoxC63 said:


> @Flossbolna  I'll try again when DH comes home, he's more of a computer expert than I am.  I mean seriously I've been a member for a while and I still don't have an avatar
> I feel old!



OK, here's a very simple way to do an avatar

At the top right side of this page, you will see your screen name - click on it.  Then you will see the word Avatar in the list.  Click on it.  In the Avatar Editor that comes up, you will see "Upload new custom avatar:" with a blank space under it.  Click on the word "browse", and search your computer for a photo or graphic you would like to use.  Once you click on that, you will come back to the Avatar Editor and see the address of that image.  Click "Okay", and follow any further directions on the screen.


----------



## ErinsMommy

siskaren said:


> Actually, 4/4 is 180 days out from 10/1.  (180 days doesn't equal exactly 6 months to the date since some months have 31 days.)



Well that just sucks then


----------



## codylamb18

Any day now I can feel it lurking in the air! We are hopping for a party date for our trip Aug 26th-Sep 4th because we will be leaving for a Halloween Disney cruise Sep 4th. This will be our first one. We will be cutting it very close!


----------



## Kindermouse

Deleted-just trying to see if I could link a post with the bbcode correctly


----------



## Sere81

Hoping we find out soon. My ADRs for October almost ready to be booked.


----------



## ruthies12

I have a good feeling it is going to be today, fingers crossed!!


----------



## brnrss34

I've been lurking this site for a minute and I'm joining in on the waiting fun!! Hoping for a Sept. 24,26, or 29 party ticket.


----------



## Rhody Red

ruthies12 said:


> I have a good feeling it is going to be today, fingers crossed!!



I hope so!!! Fingers & Toes crossed here!


----------



## Gophers

Rhody Red said:


> I hope so!!! Fingers & Toes crossed here!


So sad no dates yet.


----------



## Goldys4

It's almost as bad as waiting for April to have her baby


----------



## DaniellePoppins

Goldys4 said:


> It's almost as bad as waiting for April to have her baby



The Animal Park seems to think that will be today.  Maybe we'll get both!  Banner day lol.


----------



## Pirate princess 2

Disney is doing something with the website I checked for tickets, and the Christmas Party said sold out. Obviously it's not, but they must be loading something. Here's hoping they load Halloween tickets or at least confirm dates and prices soon.


----------



## Sydney Cox

Pirate princess 2 said:


> Disney is doing something with the website I checked for tickets, and the Christmas Party said sold out. Obviously it's not, but they must be loading something. Here's hoping they load Halloween tickets or at least confirm dates and prices soon.




I saw this too! Hoping for some dates! This will be my first Halloween party too!


----------



## Raya

I gave in to temptation and made a hotel reservation. I was going to wait until I knew the dates for sure, but I figured I can always cancel... right?


----------



## jlundeen

Just checked the website under Events - didn't it used to say "schedule unavailable?"  Now it just takes you into the page with the events - no dates or ticket info though.


----------



## BudgieMama

So antsy. Just want to know! C'mon Tink, sprinkle your pixie dust and tell us the dates!


----------



## ErinsMommy

I wonder if they'll just post them for sale instead of post dates that they'll go on sale at this rate - esp with that Headlesss Horseman event coming up for sale on 4/4.


----------



## mercydisney

You can include me in the anticipation!  Oldest DD is moving out of state and youngest DD is not taking it well.  Hoping to surprise her with MNSSHHP to get her mind off the move.


----------



## Davey Jones II

I have a question. Can you book FP+ on MDE with your Halloween party tickets, or do you have to book them at the kiosks in the park between 4-7?


----------



## Kudmani

Davey Jones II said:


> I have a question. Can you book FP+ on MDE with your Halloween party tickets, or do you have to book them at the kiosks in the park between 4-7?


You can book them on MDE.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Thanks! We (okay, I, since I'm the trip planner) missed that last time.


----------



## MemoryMakers

So...about FP+.  We are going to have park hopper tix for the entire length of our stay.  On those tix will be FP+ selections for the middle of the day at MK.  We are going to buy tix to the Halloween party BUT...not link them to our MDE account as we will then try to get some FP+ selections after 4:00.

Question is...if anyone else has done this, how will we actually use the FP+ linked to the party tix as they won't be connected to our Magic Bands?


----------



## Kindermouse

MemoryMakers said:


> So...about FP+.  We are going to have park hopper tix for the entire length of our stay.  On those tix will be FP+ selections for the middle of the day at MK.  We are going to buy tix to the Halloween party BUT...not link them to our MDE account as we will then try to get some FP+ selections after 4:00.
> 
> Question is...if anyone else has done this, how will we actually use the FP+ linked to the party tix as they won't be connected to our Magic Bands?



You can find most of your answers [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/"]...here...[/URL]


----------



## Kudmani

MemoryMakers said:


> So...about FP+.  We are going to have park hopper tix for the entire length of our stay.  On those tix will be FP+ selections for the middle of the day at MK.  We are going to buy tix to the Halloween party BUT...not link them to our MDE account as we will then try to get some FP+ selections after 4:00.
> 
> Question is...if anyone else has done this, how will we actually use the FP+ linked to the party tix as they won't be connected to our Magic Bands?


We did this for the Christmas party as a "phantom" account in MDE to get additional FP+s.  Your FP+s will be linked to your hard ticket for the Halloween party, so you will just need to scan your ticket.


----------



## Pirate princess 2

MemoryMakers said:


> So...about FP+.  We are going to have park hopper tix for the entire length of our stay.  On those tix will be FP+ selections for the middle of the day at MK.  We are going to buy tix to the Halloween party BUT...not link them to our MDE account as we will then try to get some FP+ selections after 4:00.
> 
> Question is...if anyone else has done this, how will we actually use the FP+ linked to the party tix as they won't be connected to our Magic Bands?



Last year I didn't buy our party tickets until the day before once we were already in FL. As soon as I bought them, they were linked to our MDE account. We did not have much trouble with FP+ during the party. We were at the first party, so not as busy as some of the later ones, but not difficult to get FP+ or get on rides.


----------



## monique5

MemoryMakers said:


> So...about FP+.  We are going to have park hopper tix for the entire length of our stay.  On those tix will be FP+ selections for the middle of the day at MK.  We are going to buy tix to the Halloween party BUT...not link them to our MDE account as we will then try to get some FP+ selections after 4:00.
> 
> Question is...if anyone else has done this, how will we actually use the FP+ linked to the party tix as they won't be connected to our Magic Bands?





Kindermouse said:


> You can find most of your answers ...here...



Also, listed in Post #1.
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
*FP+ FAQ
*


----------



## MemoryMakers

Thanks (to all) who replied.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Universals Halloween horror nights dates got released today so I'm holding out hope that disney will release theirs pretty soon


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> You can find most of your answers ...here...



Nice formatting!


----------



## s3058

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Universals Halloween horror nights dates got released today so I'm holding out hope that disney will release theirs pretty soon


Hhn was realesed a couple of weeks ago wasn't it?


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Universals Halloween horror nights dates got released today so I'm holding out hope that disney will release theirs pretty soon



I know my dates for late October are a given, I just don't understand why Club Villain was taken out.  On Disney's website it's no where to be found


----------



## vrajewski10513

s3058 said:


> Hhn was realesed a couple of weeks ago wasn't it?


Yeah they were. They announced the first house today.


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Nice formatting!



I was actually rather proud is worked


----------



## tinkerbell1991

s3058 said:


> Hhn was realesed a couple of weeks ago wasn't it?



Whoops, my bad! I received an email today from universal saying tickets on sale now so assumed they'd just come out. Oh well, no damage done


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Whoops, my bad! I received an email today from universal saying tickets on sale now so assumed they'd just come out. Oh well, no damage done



I received that email too. So focused on MNSSHP/MVMCP Dates, that I hadn't checked to see of HHN dates had been released. Have you been? I had a blast when I went a few years ago.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

monique5 said:


> I received that email too. So focused on MNSSHP/MVMCP Dates, that I hadn't checked to see of HHN dates had been released. Have you been? I had a blast when I went a few years ago.



We've actually never been so it will be a brand new experience for me and my partner when we go. Did you get an express pass for the queues when you went? I'm debating whether to get one or not? Would you go again or is it a one time thing?


----------



## AllyGirl_79

Joining the thread because I'm super excited to be going back to the parks for Halloween season this year.  We'll be at the Poly the week of 10/8. Looking forward to party and the new Headless Horseman event at FW.

Can't wait for party dates so I can firm up our plans!


----------



## MISSYLEXI

tinkerbell1991 said:


> We've actually never been so it will be a brand new experience for me and my partner when we go. Did you get an express pass for the queues when you went? I'm debating whether to get one or not? Would you go again or is it a one time thing?



I have been twice and purchased the express pass both times. I recommend it if you want to see all the houses, the lines can be really long!!


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1991 said:


> We've actually never been so it will be a brand new experience for me and my partner when we go. Did you get an express pass for the queues when you went? I'm debating whether to get one or not? Would you go again or is it a one time thing?



We plan on going again, just age of child now changes things up. We have always stayed on property at Universal. We do Universal and Disney separately. So the Express Pass is included, we ABSOLUTELY love having the Express Pass & how it works there. Lines for "Haunted Houses" tend to be longer, but were bearable to me. We rode The Mummy like 5 times in a row, so no troubles with rides with the Express Pass. DD just hit the 54" mark this year, so Universal here we come. DD loves roller coasters & HP, so couldn't go & have to tell her--no you can't ride that ride. Ha!

Added: I've done HHN with my BFF too (DH stayed home with DD), we had a blast!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

MISSYLEXI said:


> I have been twice and purchased the express pass both times. I recommend it if you want to see all the houses, the lines can be really long!!



Thank you, I'm definitely going to consider buying it once the express pass tickets are released.



monique5 said:


> We plan on going again, just age of child now changes things up. We have always stayed on property at Universal. We do Universal and Disney separately. So the Express Pass is included, we ABSOLUTELY love having the Express Pass & how it works there. Lines for "Haunted Houses" tend to be longer, but were bearable to me. We rode The Mummy like 5 times in a row, so no troubles with rides with the Express Pass. DD just hit the 54" mark this year, so Universal here we come. DD loves roller coasters & HP, so couldn't go & have to tell her--no you can't ride that ride. Ha!
> 
> Added: I've done HHN with my BFF too (DH stayed home with DD), we had a blast!



Oooh this is making me more excited to go now.

You're so lucky that your dd loves roller coasters. I think I'll die a little if once I have kids, they're not interested in roller coasters haha


----------



## Weluvdisny

I hope the dates come out soon!  We are having a meeting Saturday about ADRs for our trip 10/17-10/23 with 2 birthdays, a HDDR to do and nighttime fireworks to see.  C'mon Disney!!!!!


----------



## TiszBear

I will be there with 3 others from  October 18-24 and the only thing I don't have is the dates for MNSSHP.  This will be the first time going for MNSSHP and F&W for 2 in my group and since I am the planner I keep getting emails and texts from these 2 asking "are you sure there will be a party when we will be there?"  I keep telling them, no guarantees but looking at past dates there usually a party during this time.

Jennifer


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you, I'm definitely going to consider buying it once the express pass tickets are released.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh this is making me more excited to go now.
> 
> You're so lucky that your dd loves roller coasters. I think I'll die a little if once I have kids, they're not interested in roller coasters haha



Ha! I remember taking our DD the 1st time. She was 4, and we celebrated 5th birthday while there (It was amazing to celebrate actual birthday). I remember it like yesterday, we watched YouTube videos of the different rides, so I could gauge her rxn to the roller coasters and attractions.  Remember National Lampoons Vacation. That feeling! Hoping that she would enjoy EE and not be frightened. SHE LOVED IT! So I know how you feel.


----------



## ErinsMommy

tinkerbell1991 said:


> TI think I'll die a little if once I have kids, they're not interested in roller coasters haha



And I was the total opposite. First time DD wanted to ride a coaster was BTMRR and I was too chicken so I sent DH who was also chicken, but he took one for the team.   Then after he got off he was  and swore off any further coasters, but now DD of course had her first thrill ride and wanted more.  So then it was my turn and after I made the mistake of saying 'oh that wasn't so bad' and she quickly appointed me her 'coaster buddy'.


----------



## melana

been working 3rd shift the last couple of days and have limited internet.

am I to understand the dates still have not been released??


----------



## sheila14

Nothing yet


----------



## jdubbsx10

I am new to this board and I know this question is a bit premature considering we don't know any dates yet...but I have a question for those that have done MNSSHP before. 

We are planning a short Thurs-Monday trip in late September and have a pretty decent idea based on the park hours that there will be a party on the Friday and Sunday that we are there. My question is, should I wait until closer to the party to get the tickets or should I buy them as soon as I can? My only concern is that we are currently planning the Sunday night party however we don't want to get down there and see that the weather is going to be rainy/t-storms (as that is common in September) on the night of our party and miss the chance to go to the other party during our trip. Anyone else thought this way or am I the only one worried that we'll get stuck in pouring rain for our party?


----------



## izzy25

Anxiously awaiting the dates to be released!  Come on Disney we got some planning to do!!!


----------



## dfurst05

jdubbsx10 said:


> I am new to this board and I know this question is a bit premature considering we don't know any dates yet...but I have a question for those that have done MNSSHP before.
> 
> We are planning a short Thurs-Monday trip in late September and have a pretty decent idea based on the park hours that there will be a party on the Friday and Sunday that we are there. My question is, should I wait until closer to the party to get the tickets or should I buy them as soon as I can? My only concern is that we are currently planning the Sunday night party however we don't want to get down there and see that the weather is going to be rainy/t-storms (as that is common in September) on the night of our party and miss the chance to go to the other party during our trip. Anyone else thought this way or am I the only one worried that we'll get stuck in pouring rain for our party?



Certainly a legitimate concern!! I believe the party is rain or shine - of course a party without rain would be preferred but if you purchase tickets and it ends up raining, you are not out of luck.

Personally, I plan to purchase party tickets for my planned party day (Sun 9/17) the day they go on sale in the event that they eventually sell out. This is going to be a more personal decision for people depending on their risk tolerance but I don't want to risk it - I would rather have party tickets for a party night with rain then no tickets at all. YMMV.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lyandra

izzy25 said:


> Anxiously awaiting the dates to be released!  Come on Disney we got some planning to do!!!


At this point, I'm planning as if they would be a party on Sept 24th, and hoping I'm not totally offbase... ADR don't wait :-(


----------



## jlundeen

Perhaps this has been answered before, (probably) but here goes anyway...  If you purchase hard tickets to this event, and then you need to change your dates, can you have the hard tickets changed to a different date - assuming that there is availability?  We have resort reservations, but may end up needing to change the dates...if I reserve the MNSSHP for one night, and our dates change, am I just out of luck, or can I convert?  TIA


----------



## codylamb18

For some reason I think it will be over the weekend when the dates are announced. That way the media will be ready to rapidly report on Monday. Also, some Disney offers end today. We are all in the same boat. Our first party will hopefully be sometime between August 28th - September 3rd!!!


----------



## izzy25

What is the best day of the week for the party?  We will be there from a Friday to Friday so i know there will be plenty of opportunities for a party.  Last time we did a party, it was on a Sunday but it was at the end of September rather then the end of October so I'm assuming the September date would have been a little less crowded on a Sunday vs a Sunday at the end of October.


----------



## GATORinaZ28

jlundeen said:


> Perhaps this has been answered before, (probably) but here goes anyway...  If you purchase hard tickets to this event, and then you need to change your dates, can you have the hard tickets changed to a different date - assuming that there is availability?  We have resort reservations, but may end up needing to change the dates...if I reserve the MNSSHP for one night, and our dates change, am I just out of luck, or can I convert?  TIA



The word from Disney is no, but I did just that a few years ago.  My reservations were all set and I had 3 party tickets purchased and ready to go.  A few months out, my work rescheduled my leave, so I had to scramble with my Disney vacation and all my reservations (GRRR!).  Disney CM adjusted all three tickets to new dates but said it was a one time deal.  Not sure if that is true or not, but not planning on trying again.


----------



## melidy

Do the resorts always have special characters out etc for Halloween night itself?

Debating which night to do the party on, an earlier night or Halloween night itself and if there's a chance at meeting some characters at the resorts maybe we will do that on Halloween night instead... 

Anyone got any experience of this? If so was it standard characters you can meet in usual park hours or someone a little rarer?


----------



## jdubbsx10

dfurst05 said:


> Certainly a legitimate concern!! I believe the party is rain or shine - of course a party without rain would be preferred but if you purchase tickets and it ends up raining, you are not out of luck.
> 
> Personally, I plan to purchase party tickets for my planned party day (Sun 9/17) the day they go on sale in the event that they eventually sell out. This is going to be a more personal decision for people depending on their risk tolerance but I don't want to risk it - I would rather have party tickets for a party night with rain then no tickets at all. YMMV.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Great, thanks for your feedback. I'm actually planning the same party date! Go figure!


----------



## siskaren

TiszBear said:


> I will be there with 3 others from  October 18-24 and the only thing I don't have is the dates for MNSSHP.  This will be the first time going for MNSSHP and F&W for 2 in my group and since I am the planner I keep getting emails and texts from these 2 asking "are you sure there will be a party when we will be there?"  I keep telling them, no guarantees but looking at past dates there usually a party during this time.
> 
> Jennifer



There is no way they won't have parties during those dates - I would bet on the 19th, 20th, and 22nd.


----------



## IrishNYC

codylamb18 said:


> For some reason I think it will be over the weekend when the dates are announced. That way the media will be ready to rapidly report on Monday. Also, some Disney offers end today. We are all in the same boat. Our first party will hopefully be sometime between August 28th - September 3rd!!!



Media reports things immediately, they won't wait until Monday.  I don't think the dates will come out on a weekend, anyway.

I've planned my ADRs for a 9/22 party, with backup plans if it's a 9/21 party.


----------



## kirinafa

Hello all, new person here!

My 180 days to make reservations for things are vastly approaching. Is there any rhym or reason to previous years to get a rough idea when the parties will be in October? I'm scared to make dinner reservations. We will be visiting from Oct 1st to the 9th.

If I make reservations, for instance to Be Our Guest.. and it just so happens a party is on that day, will my reservations be canceled or will it just not show up as an option?


----------



## Daniela Rose

Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?


----------



## IrishNYC

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?


Only you can answer that. My DD at 2 or 4 would have been disaster city. Even at 6 she would have been borderline disaster. She likes her sleep.


----------



## Sommermo

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?


It really does depend.  My daughter was two months shy of five when we went to the Halloween party.  She was so excited for the party, but she was falling asleep by the time of the first parade and we had to leave.  Even though we took a break in the middle of the day to rest, she did not nap.  She was not doing naps at that age and has always been a very early riser.  I let her sleep on my lap and road the monorail around a few trips so I could kind of watch the fireworks We still had a lot of fun early on with getting dressed up and trick-or-treating.  Plus most of the rides were walk on and it was our last night so we just road all of her favorites over again.  This year we are planning on a Christmas party and she will be two years old so I'm hoping she can stay up!


----------



## Perelandra

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?


It does depend on the kids. I went with 4 kids, the youngest being 2 and 5. I just plopped them in the double stroller, but we went from park open until midnight for 8 days straight without any breaks or going back to the resort. The two year old just took naps in the stroller. I wouldn't necessarily base your decision on us, though, we start taking our kids with us everywhere we go, starting at infancy. So, they don't know they're supposed to be cranky.


----------



## rlessig

kirinafa said:


> Hello all, new person here!
> 
> My 180 days to make reservations for things are vastly approaching. Is there any rhym or reason to previous years to get a rough idea when the parties will be in October? I'm scared to make dinner reservations. We will be visiting from Oct 1st to the 9th.
> 
> If I make reservations, for instance to Be Our Guest.. and it just so happens a party is on that day, will my reservations be canceled or will it just not show up as an option?


Check the Park hours for MK on your dates. It's still just a guess, but the nights they show MK closing at 7:00pm are probably going to be party nights.


----------



## vrajewski10513

izzy25 said:


> What is the best day of the week for the party?  We will be there from a Friday to Friday so i know there will be plenty of opportunities for a party.  Last time we did a party, it was on a Sunday but it was at the end of September rather then the end of October so I'm assuming the September date would have been a little less crowded on a Sunday vs a Sunday at the end of October.


Tuesday, definitely.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?



I think if you go, you're going more for yourself than the kids as I would think they'll likely sleep through most of it since its 7 pm to 1 a.m. (or midnight?).

ETA: There's nothing wrong with going for yourself to enjoy an emptier park/walk on rides. Just saying.


----------



## QueenGsMama

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?



Agree with PP about it depending on the kids. We brought my DD at 3 her first time and she was dancing with Woody and Bullsye at midnight and I wasn't expecting that. 

We didn't hit up a park that day and kept it pretty chill until Party time, so maybe that helped?


----------



## Daniela Rose

Thank you all for your responses. This past Saturday we had a party from 730pm-midnight and dd1 was up partying after she took a nap midday and she hasn't napped in a year. 

I'm thinking we wait until our next trip in two years since it's a lot of money and we already have park hoppers every day we'll be there.


----------



## s3058

A bit of a random question that has been nagging me that somebody might be able to answer- can you use the merchandise collection service at the party? The one where you collect when you leave or is it too late?


----------



## 4Hawks

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?



I'm in the same boat with a 2 and a 5 year old.  My 5 year old would love it, but my 2 year old would have an epic meltdown. I'm considering leaving the 2 year old at the hotel with my hubby, who's not much into halloween (gasp!) and taking the 5 year old to the party.


----------



## JeanfromBNA

s3058 said:


> A bit of a random question that has been nagging me that somebody might be able to answer- can you use the merchandise collection service at the party? The one where you collect when you leave or is it too late?


We were able to send things back to our room, when we purchased items at the party. Maybe the other will work too.


----------



## SDSorority

Had a good time at MNSSHP last year... waiting to see if there's one of those Disney After Hours events going on in September.  If there is, it's going to be a tough call between going to MNSSHP or that!


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> I think if you go, you're going more for yourself than the kids as I would think they'll likely sleep through most of it since its 7 pm to 1 a.m. (or midnight?).
> 
> ETA: There's nothing wrong with going for yourself to enjoy an emptier park/walk on rides. Just saying.


The first time I went to Disney by myself was in 2014 and I thought I would not enjoy myself, I was wrong!!! There is nothing wrong with a mommy or daddy enjoying some free time at a Disney park.  With your children being that young, you probably wouldn't last all night.  Go and enjoy the Halloween party yourself, you will NOT be disappointed.  Even though my girls are much older, being 46, I love going to Disney and enjoying some mommy time alone.  I am doing 2 Halloween parties and they better announce dates soon so I can start planning my ADR's.  I am hoping for a Tuesday and Thursday party date.


----------



## jlundeen

Since we are all taking educated guesses on this year's Party dates, what do you all think will happen the last week of October? We are going to arrive Sunday, Oct. 29, and leave Saturday, Nov. 4. 

Last year, Halloween fell on a Monday, so the Party was scheduled for Sunday and Monday, with "normal" hours the rest of the week.  This year, Halloween falls on Tuesday - so I'm thinking that the Party will be scheduled on Sunday and Tuesday, with regular park hours resuming on Wednesday...

What do you think?


----------



## Jays2013

I'm guessing that's the case. (We're going the exact same days!) But we're planning to go on Halloween itself, so at least the guesswork is taken out.


----------



## Bex258

Hi, 

I have just got off the phone with Disney and got my Sleepy Hollow event ticket - they called it Return to Sleepy Hollow or something like that rather than Legend of Sleepy Hollow. I'm going to the 10pm on Fri 29th, I had that marked as an early night to rest (woops) but I plan to be in IOA that day and thought 8pm would be a bit risky getting back. I got the premium ticket, I did ask about what was in the goodie bag but she didn't know and no word on MNSHP either - thought I'd try while I was on the phone. 

I'll be at Disney from Sept 17th to Oct 1st and I'm aiming to do two parties (I want to do a few of the popular M&G as well as the show, fireworks and parade) and Club Villain if they offer it. I'll be my first time for Halloween (And second ever trip) I already have half of my costume sorted for one party - Judy Hopps (Just ears, tail and wrist cuffs and belt to go). I'll be disappointed about Splash Mountain if those are the dates especially as I don't see a return trip happening till Star Wars land is open sadly and my last trip was 2011.


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

I think tomorrow's the day!


----------



## sheila14

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> I think tomorrow's the day!


If not tomorrow then hopefully by end of the week


----------



## HipsterPeterPan

sheila14 said:


> If not tomorrow then hopefully by end of the week


Fingers crossed! I'm hoping to snag two for 10/28 or 10/29.


----------



## Kindermouse

We are already more than a week later than last year-everyday feels like it should be the day at this point but with so many things going on at WDW with the opening of Pandora looming I feel like they dont want to deal with Halloween time.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

s3058 said:


> A bit of a random question that has been nagging me that somebody might be able to answer- can you use the merchandise collection service at the party? The one where you collect when you leave or is it too late?


They MAY allow it but it closes the service at like 5:00 or so from waht they told me when i wanted to. They also added a day on the wait time to pick it up in the hotel.


----------



## mickey1968

GATORinaZ28 said:


> The word from Disney is no, but I did just that a few years ago.  My reservations were all set and I had 3 party tickets purchased and ready to go.  A few months out, my work rescheduled my leave, so I had to scramble with my Disney vacation and all my reservations (GRRR!).  Disney CM adjusted all three tickets to new dates but said it was a one time deal.  Not sure if that is true or not, but not planning on trying again.


I have done that a couple of years. I have even been able to change from Halloween to Christmas and vice versa before. The main thing is they didn't have to refund any money because the ticket prices were the same for the dates I switched.


----------



## DWillowBay

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> I think tomorrow's the day!



If we just keep saying that....Sooner or later, we'll be right!  Keep watching!  Hoping right along with everyone else that we are right....today.


----------



## MaryP124

I'm hoping this week............I would like to finish my planning


----------



## melana

really hope this week is it. I need to really try to finalize my plans as best as I can. ADRs are coming in 29 days..


----------



## RJstanis

Daniela Rose said:


> Thoughts on doing the party with a 2 and 4 year old? Wait until our next trip when they'll be 4 and 6?



Agreed with other posters, you know your kids the best. We've done parties at both ages with my 2 boys. Once at 2 and 4, and this past year at 4 and 6. They loved it both times but just keep the expectations low on what they will be able to do and just enjoy what you are able to do. The first party they didn't make it to midnight but saw the parade, lots of characters, rides, some trick or treating, and loved it. Even though we didn't see or experience everything I had hoped, it was still a great time because like all Disney trips, I pay for it to see their enjoyment. If I think about the cost and getting max value after we're there it ruins the magic for me. I just love seeing their excitement. I plan like crazy before we go and we just go off those plans as a guide and improvise depending on moods. Makes for a great trip imo.

Now with that said, my boys loved it even more this past year. They wanted to meet Jack Skellington and 7Dwarves so they knew ahead of time they would have to wait in lines in order to do it. By the time we made it to 7Dwarves DS4 said he was done with the lines and DS6 and I waited. Luckily since it we do quick meets typically, and don't do individual pictures the CM let him jump in with his brother since I said it was just one picture we wanted, even though he didn't put the time in (bad parenting I know). Weather prevented us from finishing the night but we were fortunate that Disney allowed us to come again the last night of our trip and they made it to midnight (barely) after a full day of hopping between two parks (leisurely and with break for nap).

Long story short, you have to decide if you're willing to eat the cost if they don't make it all night as long as they had a good time or not. You know your kids. We think it's fantastic even if you only get to do a bit and see the parade.


----------



## Stratus22

Looking at the Park Hours, our one and only full day we are there, MNSSHP is not scheduled.  But I'm wondering if there are any special Halloween events that take place during those days that MNSSHP does not take place.


----------



## BudgieMama

MaryP124 said:


> I'm hoping this week............I would like to finish my planning



Also this. I am 134 days out and I have ADRs I will only keep if we don't have a party to go to and I hate holding things if I don't need them as someone else might be looking for one!


----------



## lifepaused

If you purchase a Halloween ticket, do you also need a ticket to the park as well


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Come on Disney! Release. The. Dates. Its not hard. Surely you already know when the parties are going to be. We know food and wine is starting earlier this year!

Lots of enquiring minds want to know!!

Claire


----------



## ErinsMommy

lifepaused said:


> If you purchase a Halloween ticket, do you also need a ticket to the park as well



Nope if you plan to enter park at 4 pm or later Halloween tix is all in need


----------



## lifepaused

ErinsMommy said:


> Nope if you plan to enter park at 4 pm or later Halloween tix is all in need


Fantastic.  Thanks ErinsMommy


----------



## MaryP124

lifepaused said:


> If you purchase a Halloween ticket, do you also need a ticket to the park as well


 No you don't as long you go after 4pm


lifepaused said:


> If you purchase a Halloween ticket, do you also need a ticket to the park as well


No as long as you go after 4pm


----------



## ErinsMommy

The 'event' looks totally different on the Disney page and now even has a link that says "show in plans" and 'select times'. But nothing can be selected...but it looks promising for soon!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Oh wait that's for the parade. nevermind. ugh.


----------



## BudgieMama

Do the main guys usually have the same costumes every year? What is Donald's costume normally?


----------



## efoote01

What are special tickets events 7:45 am-9am in the MK towards the end of August?


----------



## BudgieMama

efoote01 said:


> What are special tickets events 7:45 am-9am in the MK towards the end of August?



Early Morning Magic

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/early-morning-magic/


----------



## disneydreamer781

Ready for my first MNSSHP 10/25 - 11/2 and now waiting for those darn dates to open up!


----------



## disneydreamer781

jlundeen said:


> Since we are all taking educated guesses on this year's Party dates, what do you all think will happen the last week of October? We are going to arrive Sunday, Oct. 29, and leave Saturday, Nov. 4.
> 
> Last year, Halloween fell on a Monday, so the Party was scheduled for Sunday and Monday, with "normal" hours the rest of the week.  This year, Halloween falls on Tuesday - so I'm thinking that the Party will be scheduled on Sunday and Tuesday, with regular park hours resuming on Wednesday...
> 
> What do you think?



I'm thinking the same. They open up all the dates at once...correct?


----------



## IrishNYC

Whyyyyyyyyyy is Disney torturing us?!


----------



## Dug720

IrishNYC said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyy is Disney torturing us?!



Because the ROL package torture isn't enough?? 

I sort of have that one managed now...I'd prefer breakfast, so I'm just clicking and clicking and clicking. But at least I have dinner and a seat at ROL without tying up a FP+ all day.

I just want to know why MK is closing at 7 on 8/25!!!!!!!!!!! And if it's MNSSHP or Disney After Dark to buy that ticket!

(And as evidenced from my ticker, in 6 days I'll be unplugged for a week!!!!!)


----------



## Gophers

Well I hope this is a sign. Just got my ROL/TH package for sept 28th so maybe the Halloween event will be released soon


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> Whyyyyyyyyyy is Disney torturing us?!



 Is how we feel about now


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well, I gave up on the ROL dining package. The every other day thing in September made it fall on days I'm planning for MNSSHP and our Hoop Dee Doo reservation, so it's a no go. I had picked Monday for our AK day. So, decided to book Trails End Brunch ADR on our MNSSHP day (hopefully) and save money. Then called and used that money to add a park day ticket (GS somehow gave us old pricing since we bought before price increases!) for our arrival day. Going to just FP ROL.


----------



## disneydreamer781

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, I gave up on the ROL dining package. The every other day thing in September made it fall on days I'm planning for MNSSHP and our Hoop Dee Doo reservation, so it's a no go. I had picked Monday for our AK day. So, decided to book Trails End Brunch ADR on our MNSSHP day (hopefully) and save money. Then called and used that money to add a park day ticket (GS somehow gave us old pricing since we bought before price increases!) for our arrival day. Going to just FP ROL.



I know exactly how you feel.  I'm surprised it's not every day though.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I agree with Dug720. They are in such a mess at the moment trying to sort out the RoL packages, that they can't think about anything else!

Claire


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

I'm getting "Stitch ate the page" message on the MNSSHP official page this morning! Maybe they're uploading the dates?!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## AngelDisney

SpaceMtnGirl said:


> I'm getting "Stitch ate the page" message on the MNSSHP official page this morning! Maybe they're uploading the dates?!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## ErinsMommy

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, I gave up on the ROL dining package. The every other day thing in September made it fall on days I'm planning for MNSSHP and our Hoop Dee Doo reservation, so it's a no go. I had picked Monday for our AK day. So, decided to book Trails End Brunch ADR on our MNSSHP day (hopefully) and save money. Then called and used that money to add a park day ticket (GS somehow gave us old pricing since we bought before price increases!) for our arrival day. Going to just FP ROL.



Same here - I tried to make another day work but it's just not. FP it is.


----------



## ErinsMommy

SpaceMtnGirl said:


> I'm getting "Stitch ate the page" message on the MNSSHP official page this morning! Maybe they're uploading the dates?!! Fingers crossed!



Only page I see has Minnie hugging a girl - is there another page??


----------



## Stitch813

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, I gave up on the ROL dining package. The every other day thing in September made it fall on days I'm planning for MNSSHP and our Hoop Dee Doo reservation, so it's a no go. I had picked Monday for our AK day. So, decided to book Trails End Brunch ADR on our MNSSHP day (hopefully) and save money. Then called and used that money to add a park day ticket (GS somehow gave us old pricing since we bought before price increases!) for our arrival day. Going to just FP ROL.



Wanted to pick Monday for AK day too....got a ROL dining at Tusker for Tuesday the 19th.  So now will do HS Monday and AK Tues....still gonna keep an eye on things to see if the month fills up.  Now if they'd just release the not-so-scary dates and the star wars dessert party dates I can get finalized!!!! LOL


----------



## WiWe

Being that the times for Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage are out for Sept. could that also hint to the party nights?  Im antsy to learn the dates lol


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> Only page I see has Minnie hugging a girl - is there another page??



This is the page I'm getting, too.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Dug720 said:


> Because the ROL package torture isn't enough??
> 
> I sort of have that one managed now...I'd prefer breakfast, so I'm just clicking and clicking and clicking. But at least I have dinner and a seat at ROL without tying up a FP+ all day.
> 
> I just want to know why MK is closing at 7 on 8/25!!!!!!!!!!! And if it's MNSSHP or Disney After Dark to buy that ticket!
> 
> (And as evidenced from my ticker, in 6 days I'll be unplugged for a week!!!!!)


Yeah, the TA calendars are still showing 7pm closures at AK in October, I mean, come on! It's messing up my TPs lol


----------



## NikkiKahne

IrishNYC said:


> This is the page I'm getting, too.


That's the page I'm getting too ...


----------



## TNKim

I must have missed this small detail!  So is ROL only on Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday?  I thought with Pandora opening it would be offered every night, and would continue nightly through the year.  So no announcement has been made concerning fall ROL days?


----------



## ErinsMommy

TNKim said:


> I must have missed this small detail!  So is ROL only on Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday?  I thought with Pandora opening it would be offered every night, and would continue nightly through the year.  So no announcement has been made concerning fall ROL days?



The month of September - at the current time - looks to be every other day except for  9/1 & 9/2


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Stitch813 said:


> Wanted to pick Monday for AK day too....got a ROL dining at Tusker for Tuesday the 19th.  So now will do HS Monday and AK Tues....still gonna keep an eye on things to see if the month fills up.  Now if they'd just release the not-so-scary dates and the star wars dessert party dates I can get finalized!!!! LOL



Yes, this is me!  I'm also waiting on MNSSHP and the SW Dessert Party!  Hey, are we vacationing together?   Great minds, right! 



TNKim said:


> I must have missed this small detail!  So is ROL only on Saturday, Sunday, Tuesday and Thursday?  I thought with Pandora opening it would be offered every night, and would continue nightly through the year.  So no announcement has been made concerning fall ROL days?



Unless you have been stalking the ROL dining packages, you probably wouldn't have noticed this yet.  It's only showing on the page to make the ADRs, when you try and select your date in September.  But yeah, it's showing like that.  I also was totally not expecting this.  I hope it changes.  Yeah, they haven't even posted the ROL times and dates yet but the Dining package is showing bookable dates.  So, yeah.


----------



## Stitch813

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes, this is me!  I'm also waiting on MNSSHP and the SW Dessert Party!  Hey, are we vacationing together?   Great minds, right!



we just might be! LOL....going Sep 16-22.  I have lunch reservations for Sci-Fi on Monday and Tuesday until I know exactly which day is gonna be my HS day LOL....have breakfast ROL at Tusker's Tuesday but still hoping to get that Monday instead.....guess doesn't really matter...just messes with you when you already have it planned in your head where your're going when.


----------



## mickey0930

We waiting as well. Would like to finalize the plans before ADR open for my October travel dates...........


----------



## Bex258

I had thought from what I read Friday was a good day for RoL, glad I saw this. Luckily I can swap it with a Saturday as long as it doesn't clash with Club Villain if they do that this year. Just means I'm going from a good day to the worst day for AK on the crowd calendar. I plan to be in AK another morning as well so I'll just use a FP+ on this rather than the dining package.


----------



## merry_nbright

WILL THEY PLEASE JUST RELEASE THE DATES MY WORD


----------



## Mollymovacca

Bex258 said:


> I had thought from what I read Friday was a good day for RoL, glad I saw this. Luckily I can swap it with a Saturday as long as it doesn't clash with Club Villain if they do that this year. Just means I'm going from a good day to the worst day for AK on the crowd calendar. I plan to be in AK another morning as well so I'll just use a FP+ on this rather than the dining package.


What crowd calendar do you use? I have only ever seen the monthly ones!


----------



## FoxC63

Sarahraegraham said:


> Yeah, the TA calendars are still showing 7pm closures at AK in October, I mean, come on! It's messing up my TPs lol



Have you noticed at the bottom of the TA calendars for Sept. & Oct. they have "Last Edit Date: 3/17/16"? I'm sure the person in charge forgot to update the date or perhaps it's a software glitch.


----------



## jlundeen

FoxC63 said:


> Have you noticed at the bottom of the TA calendars for Sept. & Oct. they have "Last Edit Date: 3/17/16"? I'm sure the person in charge forgot to update the date or perhaps it's a software glitch.


Hmmm...I didn't see that before!  Shows how crazy things must be for everyone with all that's happening this year!


----------



## FoxC63

jlundeen said:


> Hmmm...I didn't see that before!  Shows how crazy things must be for everyone with all that's happening this year!



If you keep an eye on the dates they change.  When September TA calendar was available the date on the bottom was "2/10/16" now its "3/17/16".


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I don't know how often (if ever) any Disney CMs or folks in charge look at boards like this but I just imagine someone up 'there' sipping on some tea with their mouse hovering over the 'post' button for the dates, just watching us implode on ourselves with anxiety and waiting for the peak panic before finally letting us breathe.

Or whatever.


----------



## Bex258

Mollymovacca said:


> What crowd calendar do you use? I have only ever seen the monthly ones!



http://www.kennythepirate.com/crowd-calendars/

I used this one   I didn't know about the links on here until just now.


----------



## v0mich01

I'm still waiting to hear dates as well. My TA gave me the park hours for September, and said we can kind of infer what days MNSSHP are going to be bc it's when MK closes at 7. So I think we're PLANNING on going 9/12. I do have a question though. We have never been to wdw before. It's going to DH, myself, and our 2.5 year old. Is it crazy, to do MK in the morning, go back to the room for a good nap, then do MNSSHP in the evening, planning to close the place down? We would take the next day off touring and just hang around and swim. Is this nuts?

Also, I think this date I'm planning has been CRAZY in the past, is there a website that anticipated the crowd levels for MNSSHP? Sorry, I should probably go back and read the last 41 pages


----------



## ErinsMommy

v0mich01 said:


> Is it crazy, to do MK in the morning, go back to the room for a good nap, then do MNSSHP in the evening, planning to close the place down? We would take the next day off touring and just hang around and swim. Is this nuts?



its a great plan and what many people do


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Mollymovacca said:


> What crowd calendar do you use? I have only ever seen the monthly ones!



Some more options- Touring Plans has an awesome one if you have a subscription, but Undercover Tourist's is also decent.


----------



## Bex258

dolewhipdreams said:


> Some more options- Touring Plans has an awesome one if you have a subscription, but Undercover Tourist's is also decent.



I've used Undercover Tourist for touring plan before but I somehow missed that they have a crowd calendar. Thanks I'm going to have a look at that one as well.


----------



## DVC_Becky

JUST got off chat with DVC member services. No info on MNSSHP dates or DVC discount dates. Was advised to check Disney Blog late April or May for info on 2017 dates and was told that I'd see the info released at the same time member services received the information! Ugh


----------



## s3058

Has anybody booked the headless horseman showing yet? Do you guys think it's likely to sell out?


----------



## FoxC63

s3058 said:


> Has anybody booked the headless horseman showing yet? Do you guys think it's likely to sell out?



It's really set at an affordable price point and that's hard to beat.  I think it will sell out.


----------



## Weluvdisny

easywdw has a good crowd calendar also.


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> It's really set at an affordable price point and that's hard to beat.  I think it will sell out.



I'm definitely planning to call April 14th for October 14th!


----------



## Bex258

s3058 said:


> Has anybody booked the headless horseman showing yet? Do you guys think it's likely to sell out?



I have, I feel like it would because it was a reasonable price. At least there are two times for the nights they have it.

I got given a confirmation number but I have not had an email and nothing has come up on my MDX but I don't know if that's normal?


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> I have, I feel like it would because it was a reasonable price. At least there are two times for the nights they have it.
> 
> I got given a confirmation number but I have not had an email and nothing has come up on my MDX but I don't know if that's normal?



When will you be attending this event?


----------



## Perelandra

I spoke to a CM yesterday about the ROL dining package for Tiffins for September and she couldn't get any options. Only Tusker House and only Tuesday & Thursday during the week. They also said that we should get MNSSHP dates by the end of May..LOL. If that happens this thread will be a total meltdown.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I'm definitely planning to call April 14th for October 14th!



What time are you targeting for?


----------



## FoxC63

Weluvdisny said:


> easywdw has a good crowd calendar also.



Yes Josh has a great crowd calendar but nothing has been updated for fall.  I believe he has up to April 2017 but the other months are not completed.


----------



## FoxC63

Perelandra said:


> I spoke to a CM yesterday about the ROL dining package for Tiffins for September and she couldn't get any options. Only Tusker House and only Tuesday & Thursday during the week. They also said that we should get MNSSHP dates by the end of May..LOL. If that happens this thread will be a total meltdown.



I think it will be in May.


----------



## niroc

FoxC63 said:


> Capes & long gowns were worn at MNSSHP 2016



I read the guidelines and it sounds like this was discouraged so I am glad to here that people are still able to wear capes and long gowns.  

How about wizard robes?  Are they allowed?


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> When will you be attending this event?



Sept 29th 10pm


----------



## FoxC63

niroc said:


> I read the guidelines and it sounds like this was discouraged so I am glad to here that people are still able to wear capes and long gowns.
> 
> How about wizard robes?  Are they allowed?



That I'm not sure of - anyone who attended MNSSHP 2017 can jump right on in this conversation

EDIT:  It's not that guests were "allowed" to because officially they're not.  They simply chose to and Disney did not get in their face about it.  But if you poke the bear too much than you'll get a response.


----------



## goofy4tink

I believe that capes couldn't be any longer than your waist.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Sept 29th 10pm



I was thinking of doing the 8pm and finding a great spot to watch the fireworks.  I hope the bag of goodies are in fact yummy cuz I was also thinking of munching on those while watching the sky light up.


----------



## FoxC63

goofy4tink said:


> I believe that capes couldn't be any longer than your waist.



That is correct.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> I was thinking of doing the 8pm and finding a great spot to watch the fireworks.  I hope the bag of goodies are in fact yummy cuz I was also thinking of munching on those while watching the sky light up.



I would have done 8pm but I'm planning to be in Universal that day and I wanted to give myself time to get back. That sounds cool. Snacks would be good and maybe something collectable as well (I know there is the pin but it would be a nice extra).


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> What time are you targeting for?



Hopefully the 8pm!


----------



## niroc

goofy4tink said:


> I believe that capes couldn't be any longer than your waist.



This is from the Disney website:

Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g.,full-length Princess dresses) 
Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist. 
Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable. 
Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face. 
Masks of any kind may not be worn. 
So I am still confused if wizard robes would be allowed or not.  It sounds like they would be if they don't reach the ground but they would be subjected to additional security.  I was just wondering if any one who attended past parties remembered seeing anybody in robes.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Hopefully the 8pm!



Didn't you attend the party last year?  I swear I saw your signature in the MNSSHP 2016 threads.
How was the party?  
Did you happen to see guests wearing wizard robes?


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Didn't you attend the party last year?  I swear I saw your signature in the MNSSHP 2016 threads.
> How was the party?
> Did you happen to see guests wearing wizard robes?



We did!
It was great.
Loved it so much we're doing two this year!
I don't recall anyone wearing Wizard robes.  Wouldn't it be hot also?


----------



## niroc

abnihon said:


> We did!
> It was great.
> I don't recall anyone wearing Wizard robes.  Wouldn't it be hot also?



Most definitely but I am still thinking about it.  I would love to go as Sorcerer Mickey.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> We did!
> It was great.
> Loved it so much we're doing two this year!



Great!  Based on your plans last year, what will you be changing?  Who did you meet?


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Didn't you attend the party last year?  I swear I saw your signature in the MNSSHP 2016 threads.
> How was the party?
> Did you happen to see guests wearing wizard robes?



Here are some of our party pics!


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Great!  Based on your plans last year, what will you be changing?  Who did you meet?



The biggest thing is doing two parties so we have more time!
DS only made it till fireworks.  We only met Pooh and friends, hit 1 trick or treating spot, and didn't get to see Hocus Pocus (!)
This year prioritizing Sally and Jack (we'll be Sally and Barrel). I'm preparing DS that we will have to wait and I'll have his stroller to rest in.
Definitely want to see Hocus Pocus, the parade at least once and make sure we do more trick or treating and get some of the special Halloween cupcakes.
Also this year we have APs so I think we'll arrive about 2pm to get some rides/eating in before we get in line for Jack and Sally.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> The biggest thing is doing two parties so we have more time!
> DS only made it till fireworks.  We only met Pooh and friends, hit 1 trick or treating spot, and didn't get to see Hocus Pocus (!)
> This year prioritizing Sally and Jack (we'll be Sally and Barrel). I'm preparing DS that we will have to wait and I'll have his stroller to rest in.
> Definitely want to see Hocus Pocus, the parade at least once and make sure we do more trick or treating and get some of the special Halloween cupcakes.
> Also this year we have APs so I think we'll arrive about 2pm to get some rides/eating in before we get in line for Jack and Sally.



Already sounding like an expert! Love it!


----------



## FoxC63

@abnihon Great photos!  Your costumes look awesome!  Eeyeore is like "What?! I want some huggies too." 
Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to be there.


----------



## Daisybell911

has everyone started to think about their costumes?  I'm going as a Steampunk Ariel!


----------



## monique5

s3058 said:


> Has anybody booked the headless horseman showing yet? Do you guys think it's likely to sell out?



You never can tell. If you want to go, book then cancel. Better to have than not. Last year several on here booked Club Villian very early on and some a little later. Even coordinated meeting up. Availability was wide open for a long time. Then nothing, like everyone decided to go even with price increase/$129???, which had been a turn off @ 1st.  So you never know. So if something you want to do, book for date you can go, cancel if needed.

Same for actual MNSSHP tickets, 2015 numerous parties sold out, only a few last year. Check 2016  thread for actual number & date sold out.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Didn't you attend the party last year?  I swear I saw your signature in the MNSSHP 2016 threads.
> How was the party?
> Did you happen to see guests wearing wizard robes?



My family sat next to a Hogwarts family in full attire, which included  robes, at the Dessert Party.


----------



## JP267

Is it just me or is Disney late on releasing these dates? Would really like to firm up my ADRs


----------



## Disneylover99

JP267 said:


> Is it just me or is Disney late on releasing these dates? Would really like to firm up my ADRs



It's just you.


----------



## bethbuchall

JP267 said:


> Is it just me or is Disney late on releasing these dates? Would really like to firm up my ADRs



I feel like all I'm doing is waiting. So, will I see official MNSSHP dates or a baby giraffe or the ROL schedule first? At this point, I'm not sure I'll ever see any of them.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> My family sat next to a Hogwarts family in full attire, which included  robes, at the Dessert Party.



@niroc  there you go.  Queen of the MNSSHP thread herself has spoken


----------



## Mollymovacca

Bex258 said:


> http://www.kennythepirate.com/crowd-calendars/
> 
> I used this one   I didn't know about the links on here until just now.


Thanks so much!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Just curious why everyone is so worried about party dates not being released yet.. can't  you just look at the calendar and find what days the park closes at 7pm and assume it's a party day? Apologies if thats not the case, but It's Always worked for us in the past.


----------



## disfanpjay

vrajewski10513 said:


> Just curious why everyone is so worried about party dates not being released yet.. can't  you just look at the calendar and find what days the park closes at 7pm and assume it's a party day? Apologies if thats not the case, but It's Always worked for us in the past.




This is the method I used to check for my ADRs.


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Hello everyone.  New to posting here but have been reading the forums for a few weeks now.   I would love to know if vrajewski10513 is correct about simply looking at the calendar.

My family attended last year's MNSSHP on the first weekend of September and had a wonderful time.   We are headed back to WDW from August 15th to the 28th and looking at the park hours calendar, it looks like Magic Kingdon is closing at 7:00 pm on August 25th.   I would love to know if this will be one of the dates for MNSSHP as we would love to attend yet again however it seems rather early to be kicking off that event.

Thoughts?


----------



## Disneylover99

vrajewski10513 said:


> Just curious why everyone is so worried about party dates not being released yet.. can't  you just look at the calendar and find what days the park closes at 7pm and assume it's a party day? Apologies if thats not the case, but It's Always worked for us in the past.



Im looking at the August dates and the first September date. You really can't assume those dates are going to be party dates because it's so early. 

I made the mistake a few years back of assuming a 7pm closing meant a party night. I paid extra to extend my stay and change my flights. Then DW updated the 7pm closing to a regular closing on the night I thought for sure was the first party and released the MNSSHP dates.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Disneylover99 said:


> Im looking at the August dates and the first September date. You really can't assume those dates are going to be party dates because it's so early.
> 
> I made the mistake a few years back of assuming a 7pm closing meant a party night. I paid extra to extend my stay and change my flights. Then DW updated the 7pm closing to a regular closing on the night I thought for sure was the first party and released the MNSSHP dates.


Yes, I definitely understand those first couple parties being more questionable than the latter.


----------



## Disneylover99

prouddaddycdn said:


> Hello everyone.  New to posting here but have been reading the forums for a few weeks now.   I would love to know if vrajewski10513 is correct about simply looking at the calendar.
> 
> My family attended last year's MNSSHP on the first weekend of September and had a wonderful time.   We are headed back to WDW from August 15th to the 28th and looking at the park hours calendar, it looks like Magic Kingdon is closing at 7:00 pm on August 25th.   I would love to know if this will be one of the dates for MNSSHP as we would love to attend yet again however it seems rather early to be kicking off that event.
> 
> Thoughts?



There are many of us waiting.....hoping.....that it starts in August. A 7pm closing now is a good sign that DW may be considering late August dates. But park hours can get updated any time. Nothing is official for late August/early September until an official announcement is made. It's pretty safe to assume 7pm closings from mid September til the end of October are party dates though.


----------



## brockash

vrajewski10513 said:


> Just curious why everyone is so worried about party dates not being released yet.. can't  you just look at the calendar and find what days the park closes at 7pm and assume it's a party day? Apologies if thats not the case, but It's Always worked for us in the past.



You can, but many ppl. have been burned by doing that in the past...myself included.  I think it's a safer bet late in Sept. and in Oct., but those early dates have fooled us before and this year with dates in Aug. there's no history to go by.


----------



## vrajewski10513

prouddaddycdn said:


> Hello everyone.  New to posting here but have been reading the forums for a few weeks now.   I would love to know if vrajewski10513 is correct about simply looking at the calendar.
> 
> My family attended last year's MNSSHP on the first weekend of September and had a wonderful time.   We are headed back to WDW from August 15th to the 28th and looking at the park hours calendar, it looks like Magic Kingdon is closing at 7:00 pm on August 25th.   I would love to know if this will be one of the dates for MNSSHP as we would love to attend yet again however it seems rather early to be kicking off that event.
> 
> Thoughts?



I definitely don't want to confuse anyone. As @Disneylover99 stated it makes sense to look at the park calendar for anything mid-September through October. Those dates typically follow a pattern from year to year. Those earlier dates however, are a little more uncertain. I'd especially err on the side of caution if you're looking for a date in August. I don't BELIEVE (please someone correct me if I'm wrong) there has ever been an August date for MNSSHP. This year could possibly be a first, but definitely wait until the official announcement to alter any plans.


----------



## irazabul

Can you tell a MNSSHP date by booking dining?  For example, I tried to book dining for 9/22 but the restaurants stop seating at around 6 PM - I think that is a clue that this date is a MNSSHP date?


----------



## Rockislander

Bex258 said:


> I have, I feel like it would because it was a reasonable price. At least there are two times for the nights they have it.
> 
> I got given a confirmation number but I have not had an email and nothing has come up on my MDX but I don't know if that's normal?



Same. Called and booked and received a confirmation number, but nothing is showing up on MDE. :/ Gotta say that makes me a wee bit nervous -- will definitely guard that conf. number with my life!


----------



## vrajewski10513

irazabul said:


> Can you tell a MNSSHP date by booking dining?  For example, I tried to book dining for 9/22 but the restaurants stop seating at around 6 PM - I think that is a clue that this date is a MNSSHP date?


That late in September it would make sense. But I wouldn't use that as a sure thing. I've had Disney cancel meals on me due to last minute special events in the past.


----------



## dfurst05

vrajewski10513 said:


> I definitely don't want to confuse anyone. As @Disneylover99 stated it makes sense to look at the park calendar for anything mid-September through October. Those dates typically follow a pattern from year to year. Those earlier dates however, are a little more uncertain. I'd especially err on the side of caution if you're looking for a date in August. I don't BELIEVE (please someone correct me if I'm wrong) there has ever been an August date for MNSSHP. This year could possibly be a first, but definitely wait until the official announcement to alter any plans.



Great points - thanks for putting this out there. I mentioned this a while back but I think it's worth repeating...

To anyone who is hoping for an August date, I know that the calendar shows 7pm closings at the end of the month and that could be an indication of a party but WDW's own website page for the event does specifically state "Enjoy Enchanting Fun in September and October at Magic Kingdom Park".

This doesn't mean definitively there won't be an August party, but I do think it is notable. Certainly I hope that everyone who would like to attend a party would have the opportunity to do so.

Today is my birthday so I am wishing for Disney to release dates officially.


----------



## vrajewski10513

dfurst05 said:


> Today is my birthday so I am wishing for Disney to release dates officially.


----------



## bethbuchall

Rockislander said:


> Same. Called and booked and received a confirmation number, but nothing is showing up on MDE. :/ Gotta say that makes me a wee bit nervous -- will definitely guard that conf. number with my life!



I don't know if it's the same as the tours, but they specifically tell you for those that you won't get an e-mail and that it won't show on MDE. So, hopefully, this is the same, and you're secure with that confirmation number.


----------



## Pirate princess 2

I have seen dates change at least in 2 different years. The calendar may say a 7pm closing and it is a good indication, but until those dates are officially announced. Disney can change it. I have had dates in both September and October changed on me in the past.


----------



## Disneylover99

Pirate princess 2 said:


> I have seen dates change at least in 2 different years. The calendar may say a 7pm closing and it is a good indication, but until those dates are officially announced. Disney can change it. I have had dates in both September and October changed on me in the past.



And that's why we need an announcement soon. It's so hard to plan.


----------



## Disneylover99

I don't even care if tickets don't go on sale til the summer. Just give me the dates!


----------



## Pirate princess 2

Disneylover99 said:


> I don't even care if tickets don't go on sale til the summer. Just give me the dates!



I completely agree.

Has anyone heard any rumors on tickets prices? Sorry if I missed that earlier. I hope they are about what they were last year, and not too much more.


----------



## Rockislander

bethbuchall said:


> I don't know if it's the same as the tours, but they specifically tell you for those that you won't get an e-mail and that it won't show on MDE. So, hopefully, this is the same, and you're secure with that confirmation number.



Good to know!! I spoke to a cast member in tours, so I bet it's the same rules (though they didn't mention it). Thanks for your input!


----------



## monique5

vrajewski10513 said:


> Just curious why everyone is so worried about party dates not being released yet.. can't  you just look at the calendar and find what days the park closes at 7pm and assume it's a party day? Apologies if thats not the case, but It's Always worked for us in the past.



Sounds good in theory, but did not hold true last year. The 7pm closing were not all party nights. Also caused problems for other things as well, Disney made calendar changes as late as September for October. PP changing plans for other things planned too. So it's now best to have those dates. You could base 7pm closing for your party date, it's just treating it like you would a crowd calendar. But with ticket cost & other costs of your trip to WDW you definitely want an exact date, whereas crowd calendar is helpful but not exact, and free.



irazabul said:


> Can you tell a MNSSHP date by booking dining?  For example, I tried to book dining for 9/22 but the restaurants stop seating at around 6 PM - I think that is a clue that this date is a MNSSHP date?



Possibly, but last year the 3 main restaurants (BoG, CRT & CP) had different closing/booking times. More ADRs opened later for party guests & non-party guests. Disclaimer appeared when booking. Some ADRs were canceled. Disney could be acting more conservative @ this point due to complaints, more than likely trying to clear park of non-party guests. Thread for this last year & discussed in 2016 thread with guidelines in Post #1.



Pirate princess 2 said:


> I have seen dates change at least in 2 different years. The calendar may say a 7pm closing and it is a good indication, but until those dates are officially announced. Disney can change it. I have had dates in both September and October changed on me in the past.



This! Happened last year. Many were disappointed.


----------



## Cluelyss

SDSorority said:


> Had a good time at MNSSHP last year... waiting to see if there's one of those Disney After Hours events going on in September.  If there is, it's going to be a tough call between going to MNSSHP or that!


I can almost guarantee DAH will not be offered in the fall/winter. They need to maximize MK operating hours on non-party nights.


----------



## Cluelyss

Stratus22 said:


> Looking at the Park Hours, our one and only full day we are there, MNSSHP is not scheduled.  But I'm wondering if there are any special Halloween events that take place during those days that MNSSHP does not take place.


Do you mean in MK? Other than the decorations remaining out, no. The Halloween activities are reserved solely for party nights. However, the resorts do offer activities on Halloween itself.


----------



## ericasf

s3058 said:


> Has anybody booked the headless horseman showing yet? Do you guys think it's likely to sell out?


So I am not familiar with this event.  How do I find out more about this?


----------



## ericasf

Perelandra said:


> I spoke to a CM yesterday about the ROL dining package for Tiffins for September and she couldn't get any options. Only Tusker House and only Tuesday & Thursday during the week. They also said that we should get MNSSHP dates by the end of May..LOL. If that happens this thread will be a total meltdown.


I called on Monday to make some reservations for August and they said that August hasn't been released yet?  That doesn't make any sense that August wouldn't be released but September would be?


----------



## brnrss34

ericasf said:


> I called on Monday to make some reservations for August and they said that August hasn't been released yet?  That doesn't make any sense that August wouldn't be released but September would be?


 Try again for ROL another thread said they are now open.


----------



## monique5

ericasf said:


> So I am not familiar with this event.  How do I find out more about this?



Announced last week. See Post 2, details listed.


----------



## vsnowflakew

ericasf said:


> I called on Monday to make some reservations for August and they said that August hasn't been released yet?  That doesn't make any sense that August wouldn't be released but September would be?


I was able to book for August ( booked Tusker house yesterday on 2 different August dates— was only able to get Dinner for both.. i was hoping for a lunch). I am going to keep trying to switch them to lunches, but it seems they might not have opened up all the reservations yet ( i was only able to get reservations on Saturdays in August which seemed rather odd to me)


----------



## Mali87

Well, I couldn't wait any longer to book my flights (they were disappearing) and there weren't any good options from Vancouver to start with - really, really hoping that August 25th is a party date - extended our trip one day to stay (and the flight home on Saturday was significantly more expensive) but thought I would regret it if I left the day of the party (if there is one).  I have never planned a trip to Disneyworld before and all this waiting for dates and announcements is stressful!


----------



## junecleaver83

Is the MNSSHP happening on September 28th? I see the park is closing at 6pm that night, was really hoping to enjoy the whole day at MK because it's my sons 7th birthday that day. Thanks in advance


----------



## Cluelyss

junecleaver83 said:


> Is the MNSSHP happening on September 28th? I see the park is closing at 6pm that night, was really hoping to enjoy the whole day at MK because it's my sons 7th birthday that day. Thanks in advance


Speculation is that this is a private event. MNSSHP begins at 7.


----------



## ErinsMommy

junecleaver83 said:


> Is the MNSSHP happening on September 28th? I see the park is closing at 6pm that night, was really hoping to enjoy the whole day at MK because it's my sons 7th birthday that day. Thanks in advance



No official dates have been announced, people are basing MNSSHP dates on the calendar that shows MK closing @ 7. But that MAY change,


----------



## Bex258

Rockislander said:


> Same. Called and booked and received a confirmation number, but nothing is showing up on MDE. :/ Gotta say that makes me a wee bit nervous -- will definitely guard that conf. number with my life!



Mine was on the back of one of my old spreadsheets for the trip so I'll make sure I have it written somewhere safe.



bethbuchall said:


> I don't know if it's the same as the tours, but they specifically tell you for those that you won't get an e-mail and that it won't show on MDE. So, hopefully, this is the same, and you're secure with that confirmation number.



Ah, I don't recall her saying anything but maybe I missed it, I guess I'm just used to the follow up emails. Thank you.


----------



## Mrspeaks

I am trying to decide if I want to reduce my tickets from a 4 day to a 3 day and just count the party as what was going to be our 2nd day at MK.  The real price break goes from 4 to 5.  I think we should probably rest the morning and try to have the kids nap before heading the party, so keeping a 4th day ticket just to get in a little earlier doesn't seem worth the additional cost from a 3 day to a 4 day.  If I kept the extra ticket, I could see us arriving at 2:00.  That is a lot to pay for 2 extra hours.  We are doing the EMM on our other MK day, so I think we will get a lot done.


----------



## Dug720

I think the biggest thing that has had us speculating about 8/25 is that the rest of that week is later, so it seems totally bizarre to drop Friday to 7pm. I don't care if it's Disney After Dark or MNSSHP - but I don't want it to go on sale and sell out next week when I'm off the grid in Cuba and the DR.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dug720 said:


> I think the biggest thing that has had us speculating about 8/25 is that the rest of that week is later, so it seems totally bizarre to drop Friday to 7pm. I don't care if it's Disney After Dark or MNSSHP - but I don't want it to go on sale and sell out next week when I'm off the grid in Cuba and the DR.


Historically, Halloween is the first party to sell out, and that's usually not until August. You won't miss it being gone one week, don't panic!


----------



## prouddaddycdn

Thanks for everyone's responses.   I have my fingers crossed that they kick off the Halloween events early this year.     Last year I believe we attended the first MNSSHP date on Sept 2nd.   This year, that first date would likely fall on September 1st, being the first Friday in September, but one can hope for an earlier kick off.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I can't see tickets selling out that fast?? And if they announce dates, that's not the ticket sale date. I wouldn't worry!


----------



## BudgieMama

dfurst05 said:


> Great points - thanks for putting this out there. I mentioned this a while back but I think it's worth repeating...
> 
> To anyone who is hoping for an August date, I know that the calendar shows 7pm closings at the end of the month and that could be an indication of a party but WDW's own website page for the event does specifically state "Enjoy Enchanting Fun in September and October at Magic Kingdom Park".
> 
> This doesn't mean definitively there won't be an August party, but I do think it is notable. Certainly I hope that everyone who would like to attend a party would have the opportunity to do so.
> 
> Today is my birthday so I am wishing for Disney to release dates officially.



I'm not sure they've altered the page yet, but I do keep checking to see if that text has changed to suggest an earlier start! 

I'm not just at a point of wanting to know and to make plans accordingly. I made my ADRs back in February, for crying out loud, and I need to drop some for MNSSHP (if it happens) to keep my budget happy... 

Happy Birthday! I'm hoping Disney gifts you with dates as a birthday gift, because we all get to share that gift!!


----------



## Perelandra

ericasf said:


> I called on Monday to make some reservations for August and they said that August hasn't been released yet?  That doesn't make any sense that August wouldn't be released but September would be?


Tusker House dining packages are available to book on the My Disney Experience app in August and September. Tiffins says to call, but if you look at Tusker House there are times available at certain times on the app.


----------



## KCanuck

This week the Rivers of Light dining packages for July, August and September opened up, and the Star Wars dessert party opened up for June and July... the Halloween party dates might be next! Thinking positive!


----------



## JP267

vrajewski10513 said:


> Just curious why everyone is so worried about party dates not being released yet.. can't  you just look at the calendar and find what days the park closes at 7pm and assume it's a party day? Apologies if thats not the case, but It's Always worked for us in the past.



We are going 8/29 to 9/4. MK is closing at 7pm on 8/29 and 9/1. 9/1 seems feasible based on last years 1st party being on the 2nd, but 8/29 works better for us. I'd like to know so I can switch ADRs if it doesn't actually start on 8/29. I wouldn't be so concerned if our trip was after Labor Day.


----------



## efoote01

What comes out 1st the MNSSHP dates or FD?


----------



## AngelDisney

Perelandra said:


> Tusker House dining packages are available to book on the My Disney Experience app in August and September. Tiffins says to call, but if you look at Tusker House there are times available at certain times on the app.



I called to try to book Tiffins and the CM said no time available and it's probably not open yet. If anyone is able to book Tiffins for late August, please report back the good news! TIA!!


----------



## RigatoniFeline

AngelDisney said:


> I called to try to book Tiffins and the CM said no time available and it's probably not open yet. If anyone is able to book Tiffins for late August, please report back the good news! TIA!!



I'm trying to get Tiffins for late August as well! Also hoping for 8/29 MNSSHP.


----------



## Perelandra

AngelDisney said:


> I called to try to book Tiffins and the CM said no time available and it's probably not open yet. If anyone is able to book Tiffins for late August, please report back the good news! TIA!!


I also was hoping for a Tiffins package, but I'm going in early September, and as of now, they've switched back to Tues and Thursday's for ROL, and we are at AK for Wed to correspond with a DVC event, so I'm really bummed. I guess I'll have to wait and see if they go back to nightly or wait til next year to see ROL for the 1st time.


----------



## JackieT1182

August dates are confirmed!

*EVENT DATES* 
Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party takes place on the following dates:


August 25 and 29, 2017
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 and 29, 2017
October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 and 31, 2017
November 1, 2017


----------



## Felicis

Oh yay, the date I was hoping for, and have booked ADRs around is one! Thanks for that!

When do tickets go on sale?


----------



## Dug720

JackieT1182 said:


> August dates are confirmed!
> 
> *EVENT DATES*
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party takes place on the following dates:
> 
> 
> August 25 and 29, 2017
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 and 29, 2017
> October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 and 31, 2017
> November 1, 2017



Where is that? I'm still seeing "Schedule Unavailable"  on the WDW site.

edit: NVM. You have to click on the page itself for details.


----------



## Disneylover99

So freaking excited!!!!!!


----------



## GillianP1301

Finally!! Now that the 2 Aug dates are confirmed, I need to decide if I want to do 2 parties (Aug 29 & Sep 1) or just one. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## AngelDisney

GillianP1301 said:


> Finally!! Now that the 2 Aug dates are confirmed, I need to decide if I want to do 2 parties (Aug 29 & Sep 1) or just one. Decisions, decisions...



I am definitely going to do both!
Best pixie dust ever!!
Now, just wish there is either Club Villain or EMM at DHS!


----------



## AngelDisney

JackieT1182 said:


> August dates are confirmed!
> 
> *EVENT DATES*
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party takes place on the following dates:
> 
> 
> August 25 and 29, 2017
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 and 29, 2017
> October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 and 31, 2017
> November 1, 2017



You have made my day!


----------



## KCanuck

When I planned an August trip I never dreamed there would be a Halloween party! Woo hoo!


----------



## QueenGsMama

Woo hoo! 9/1


----------



## Mskay1216

when do tickets go on sale ?
Does anyone remember last year's ticket prices?


----------



## ah10is

KCanuck said:


> When I planned an August trip I never dreamed there would be a Halloween party! Woo hoo!



Ditto!!!  Yah...August 25th!!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Yayyyy our 2 dates are there: 9/19 & 9/24!


----------



## DWillowBay

SOOO excited that the date I was hoping for is included!  Now...I better get to work so that I can pay for those tickets!  Have a great day!!


----------



## BudgieMama

KCanuck said:


> When I planned an August trip I never dreamed there would be a Halloween party! Woo hoo!



Same, especially as we booked April last year for this trip. I am so excited!


----------



## Rockislander

Woohoo! This will be our 4th MNSSHP -- never gets old!  MNSSHP *and* FWC Headless Horseman?! Disney rocks Halloween!


----------



## IrishNYC

Finally!


----------



## Dug720

Now we just need the price and the on-sale dates!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

GillianP1301 said:


> Finally!! Now that the 2 Aug dates are confirmed, I need to decide if I want to do 2 parties (Aug 29 & Sep 1) or just one. Decisions, decisions...


Do both, you won't regret it! The HP show and fireworks alone are worth seeing twice or more!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I cant wait
Im going to the parties Sept 29, Oct 1
I already booked my dining around them as my travel agent told me what party dates would be when Im staying.
This will be my second time going to MNSSHP
I went to 2 back in 2015 and loved it.


----------



## RachaelA

we're doing 10/29! Another party on one of my girls' birthdays!


----------



## melana

10/29 is my party date!! WOOT!! WOOT!! Now to await prices and on-sale dates..


----------



## lovingeire

Y'all, best news ever to wake up to!  I am seriously over the moon about a Nov 1st party!  Checking in that day and going to head straight to the party!!!!  Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Mousemommy1

So excited!!! 8/25/17!!!! Here we come!!!


----------



## Rhody Red

Yay! September 12th's Party is a go for us!


----------



## margot31

There is a party on all the oct birthdays in my house, mine and my 2 kids....if only the kids were old enough.


----------



## Melindarella

Awesome!!!  9/7 party for us!!!


----------



## Stitch813

Sep 17th party here!  Will be my first!   Anyone who's gone before know when they usually would go on sale?


----------



## Art08

I am so excited that one of the dates will be on my fiances birthday!


----------



## King of Naboombu

Finally! Super exciting news!! Planning on going to our 3rd ever MNSSHP on 8/25. I also did not give any consideration to the thought that there could be a Halloween party in August when I booked this trip. But a huge bonus, we all love Halloween and will be celebrating DS BDay at WDW during same trip.


----------



## izzy25

So now that the dates have officially been announces, when is everyone's party date?!?  Our is October 24th.  Can't WAIT!!!!!


----------



## TiszBear

Finally!  Have two dates to choose from!


----------



## vrajewski10513

Is there a guest list thread started yet for this year?


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Two parties for us!!!! 8/29 and 9/1!!


----------



## tinkerbella16

So happy! I was planning for Thursday 9/7! I went to the party on Thurs 9/8 last year and it was AMAZING! No crowds at all. I am so excited to go again.


----------



## xlsm

Excited to see the official dates this morning! Planning on 10/17 for sure, debating on adding a second.


----------



## smitch425

vrajewski10513 said:


> Is there a guest list thread started yet for this year?


I'll be starting it in a few minutes. I'll be back with the link.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Goofy'sPal said:


> I cant wait
> Im going to the parties Sept 29, Oct 1
> I already booked my dining around them as my travel agent told me what party dates would be when Im staying.
> This will be my second time going to MNSSHP
> I went to 2 back in 2015 and loved it.


We did our first two parties last year too, and now I can't imagine only doing one!


----------



## GillianP1301

Sarahraegraham said:


> Do both, you won't regret it! The HP show and fireworks alone are worth seeing twice or more!



I think we will! We did the 9/2 party last year and did the Dessert Party and although we loved it, it definitely took up lots of time so we didn't have much time for other stuff. We got the parade, dessert party, fireworks and lined up for the 7 dwarves M&G and did 1/2 the trick or treat stations. There was definitely some things we missed so I think 2 parties will help solve that problem. I'm very excited!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

lovingeire said:


> Y'all, best news ever to wake up to!  I am seriously over the moon about a Nov 1st party!  Checking in that day and going to head straight to the party!!!!  Woo hoo!!!!


We are doing the same, but our check in day is oct 27. It's an awesome start to a trip!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

GillianP1301 said:


> I think we will! We did the 9/2 party last year and did the Dessert Party and although we loved it, it definitely took up lots of time so we didn't have much time for other stuff. We got the parade, dessert party, fireworks and lined up for the 7 dwarves M&G and did 1/2 the trick or treat stations. There was definitely some things we missed so I think 2 parties will help solve that problem. I'm very excited!


Last year on one of our nights they had to cancel the HP show and we were sad we wouldn't get to see it again. Just another reason to do 2 parties: backup!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Happy dance happy dance happy dance for 9/1!!!!


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

QueenGsMama said:


> Woo hoo! 9/1



YES!! I'll be going to that one as well!!!!


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

dolewhipdreams said:


> Happy dance happy dance happy dance for 9/1!!!!




HAPPY HAPPY DANCE!! Yay for 9/1!!


----------



## QueenGsMama

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> YES!! I'll be going to that one as well!!!!


----------



## IrishNYC

We'll be there 9/22! We also have room in our schedule to be able to go 9/24 if we "need" to and tickets are available while we're there...now to tell DH that we might "need" to go a second time.


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Two parties for us!!!! 8/29 and 9/1!!



same here......the same two parties!!!!!!!


----------



## efoote01

AWESOME!! Hopefully attending the 8/25 I haven't been to a party since the pirate & princess ones


----------



## prouddaddycdn

This is terrific news.  August 25th will be the kick off after all.   Love this.  Family will be super excited.   Now, time to plan costumes


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

lovingeire said:


> Y'all, best news ever to wake up to!  I am seriously over the moon about a Nov 1st party!  Checking in that day and going to head straight to the party!!!!  Woo hoo!!!!


I am too!  Now we can do Headless party on the 30th, Trick or Treating around resort on 31st and then party on Nov 1st!!!  I am so so excited about this


----------



## ericasf

So excited!  We can go either the 25th or the 29th.  I'm thinking the 29th will be less crowded.  Now time to pick out costumes!


----------



## ErinsMommy

So now that they announced the dates, when will they announce when they go on sale??


----------



## Raya

ErinsMommy said:


> So now that they announced the dates, when will they announce when they go on sale??



In the past they've pretty much always gone on sale at the beginning of May, like May 1. Look for a blog post on the Walt Disney World Blog around the last week of April.


----------



## IrishNYC

They usually go on sale in May


----------



## ErinsMommy

Ah this is the last piece of our plans! Just want to be done spending $$ already


----------



## publix subs




----------



## JD3ofthem

Does anyone remember how much last year's tickets cost?


----------



## ErinsMommy

So we decided we're going to do 2 parties!  One party DD selected a Jack Skellington outfit from etsy that, per her is "super awesome".  The other day she wants to do BBB.  Quite a few years ago when she went to BBB they had a super cute tinkerbell costume with wings.  do they still have it there??


----------



## Bobb_o

JD3ofthem said:


> Does anyone remember how much last year's tickets cost?



$72-$105 depending on the day


----------



## smitch425

2017 guest list is up! I am having some remodeling done tomorrow so don't panic if it takes me a few days to catch up to everyone's posts. I expect a lot of people to add! Sadly, we will not be attending for the first time in awhile, so I will be living vicariously through all of you!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/

(@monique5  here's the link if you'd like to add it to post 1. I will add yours to mine, too)


----------



## tinkerbell1991

This will be my first ever Halloween party I've attended! Does a thread normally get started for what costumes people are wearing as im stuck for ideas?


----------



## DaniellePoppins

Woo hooo finally!!!!   I'm so happy to have the dates.  I was worried about my ADRs the longer we kept going without them, but I'm good.  We're going on the 15th.  Its my first MNSSHP.


----------



## lindsayjs

I wish we could buy tickets now! I'm so excited!! This will be my family's first party and we are hardcore Halloween lovers. I can't wait to starting hearing from all of you lucky ducks with early party dates.   I think we'll attending on Oct 19.


----------



## Kindermouse

Thank goodness the dates fell as predicted since I already had to make my ADR's a couple of days ago. I am so at the 10/3 party yea!


----------



## Charolette

Yay!!!! Will be attending October 29th party! SO & I will be taking my parents & 12 year old nephew for their first party! Now to nail down costumes!


----------



## goofy78

Hi there! Excited to see the announcement finally! Looking for opinions on which date to choose. Flight lands at 3:15 on 10/6. We could go that night or 10/9. Leaving 10/10. I wasn't sure if EMH at MK on 10/6 (not sure if this is accurate) would have any impact on the party. Or if 10/9 being a holiday would have any impact on the party that day.


----------



## Cluelyss

goofy78 said:


> Hi there! Excited to see the announcement finally! Looking for opinions on which date to choose. Flight lands at 3:15 on 10/6. We could go that night or 10/9. Leaving 10/10. I wasn't sure if EMH at MK on 10/6 (not sure if this is accurate) would have any impact on the party. Or if 10/9 being a holiday would have any impact on the party that day.


Do the 9th. By the time you get to your resort, change and get to MK you're losing too much party time IMO.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Yay, October 5 is a party date! We will be planning on attending that one - now to eagerly wait for the tickets to go on sale.  So excited!!


----------



## goofy78

Cluelyss said:


> Do the 9th. By the time you get to your resort, change and get to MK you're losing too much party time IMO.



Makes sense. Don't want to give up any time being there! Thank you!


----------



## lindsayjs

goofy78 said:


> Hi there! Excited to see the announcement finally! Looking for opinions on which date to choose. Flight lands at 3:15 on 10/6. We could go that night or 10/9. Leaving 10/10. I wasn't sure if EMH at MK on 10/6 (not sure if this is accurate) would have any impact on the party. Or if 10/9 being a holiday would have any impact on the party that day.


Depending on when you fly out on the 10th I think I would choose the 9th. Starting or ending with a party sounds great to me!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> Do the 9th. By the time you get to your resort, change and get to MK you're losing too much party time IMO.



Totally agree - plus travel days can result in delays and can be tiring too from all the excitement of the day.


----------



## goofy78

lindsayjs said:


> Depending on when you fly out on the 10th I think I would choose the 9th. Starting or ending with a party sounds great to me!



Getting picked up at 11:00am so not too early for a late night.


----------



## hollibo83

Yaay! I can't wait to book for October 3rd!


----------



## timtennille22

Melindarella said:


> Awesome!!!  9/7 party for us!!!


Us Too!!


----------



## Farro

smitch425 said:


> 2017 guest list is up! I am having some remodeling done tomorrow so don't panic if it takes me a few days to catch up to everyone's posts. I expect a lot of people to add! Sadly, we will not be attending for the first time in awhile, so I will be living vicariously through all of you!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/
> 
> (@monique5  here's the link if you'd like to add it to post 1. I will add yours to mine, too)



Hi, I added a link to your thread on the Official October Planning thread on the happy dance board. Hope that's okay? Thanks!


----------



## Disneylover99

King of Naboombu said:


> Finally! Super exciting news!! Planning on going to our 3rd ever MNSSHP on 8/25. I also did not give any consideration to the thought that there could be a Halloween party in August when I booked this trip. But a huge bonus, we all love Halloween and will be celebrating DS BDay at WDW during same trip.



It will also be our third party on Aug. 25th! 

And my husband's birthday on the 25th! Hope he wants a Halloween birthday cause he's going whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Mollymovacca

ErinsMommy said:


> Yayyyy our 2 dates are there: 9/19 & 9/24!


We are planning for 9/24 too!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Disneylover99 said:


> It will also be our third party on Aug. 25th!
> 
> And my husband's birthday on the 25th! Hope he wants a Halloween birthday cause he's going whether he likes it or not.



My third also on Aug. 25th


----------



## Mollymovacca

IrishNYC said:


> We'll be there 9/22! We also have room in our schedule to be able to go 9/24 if we "need" to and tickets are available while we're there...now to tell DH that we might "need" to go a second time.


I'm there those same dates!! We want the 24th for sure, but trying to decide if we need two party days?! Eekkk!!!


----------



## Lyandra

Need advice from you guys..

We are spending the weekend at Universal (1 1/2 day.. still debating if I just want to do 1 day. I'm just going for Harry Potter Land). Anyway, the initial plan was to start using our 7 day tickets on the Monday. Is the Sunday much more buzy than the Tuesday or Friday? We will be there for the 24, 26 and 29th party, but obviously the advantage of going on the 24th would be that I wouldn't have to use my park tickets. What would be your thoughts?


----------



## RnbwSktles

Hoping to attend on 9/26!

I'm also hoping people will start rearranging ADRs now that the dates are announced and BOG dinner will open up!


----------



## GeneralTso

Question--when can we actually purchase tickets?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

GeneralTso said:


> Question--when can we actually purchase tickets?


That hasn't been announced yet but usually in May is when they go on sale


----------



## jlundeen

Several folks have asked about LAST YEAR'S ticket pricing.

From the WDWINFO site:  LAST YEARS TICKET PRICES

MNSSHP Ticket Prices - 2016    

General Pricing

*September 2016* - Prices for the 2017 parties have not been announced yet, but this page will be updated as soon as they are.

September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 25
*Advance Purchase:* 
Adult: $72 + tax, Child: $67 + tax
*Same Day Purchase:*
Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax

September 23
*Advance/Same Day Purchase:* 
Adult: $85 + tax, Child: $80 + tax   

September 29, 30
*Advance Purchase:* 
Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
*Same Day Purchase:*
Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax
*
October 2016* - Prices for the 2017 parties have not been announced yet, but this page will be updated as soon as they are.
October 2, 6
*Advance Purchase:*
Adult: $86 + tax, Child: $81 + tax
*Same Day Purchase:*
Adult: $95 + tax, Child: $90 + tax

October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27
*Advance Purchase:*
Adult: $91 + tax, Child: $86 + tax
*Same Day Purchase:*
Adult: $95 + tax, Child: $90 + tax

October 7, 14, 21, 28, 30
*Advance/Same Day Purchase:*
Adult: $95 + tax, Child: $90 + tax

October 31
*Advance Purchase/Same Day Purchase:*
Adult: $105 + tax, Child: $100 + tax

*2016 Annual Passholder Pricing*

September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 23, 25, 29, 30
October 2, 6
$67-$80, plus tax

*2016 Disney Vacation Club Pricing*

September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 23, 25, 29, 30
October 2, 4, 6, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20
$62-$83, plus tax


----------



## cindyfan

I get it that people are excited about MNSSHP for August..... but am I the only one that thinks celebrating Halloween in August is just crazy!    
Anything before mid Sept is just way too early for me!  just my opinion!


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> 2017 guest list is up! I am having some remodeling done tomorrow so don't panic if it takes me a few days to catch up to everyone's posts. I expect a lot of people to add! Sadly, we will not be attending for the first time in awhile, so I will be living vicariously through all of you!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/
> 
> (@monique5  here's the link if you'd like to add it to post 1. I will add yours to mine, too)



Thank you! Updated Post #1.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Woohoo!!!!  I'm so excited the dates have been announced!   I was pretty sure our date would be there, but soooo good to see it there for sure


----------



## ErinsMommy

cindyfan said:


> I get it that people are excited about MNSSHP for August..... but am I the only one that thinks celebrating Halloween in August is just crazy!
> Anything before mid Sept is just way too early for me!  just my opinion!



I thought so at first too - but its Disney. Where else can you have Halloween in August and Christmas in November.


----------



## Disneylover99

cindyfan said:


> I get it that people are excited about MNSSHP for August..... but am I the only one that thinks celebrating Halloween in August is just crazy!
> Anything before mid Sept is just way too early for me!  just my opinion!



Anytime is a good time for Halloween! It's my favourite celebration.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

Wonder what they will price Nov 1st at?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

lindsayjs said:


> I wish we could buy tickets now! I'm so excited!! This will be my family's first party and we are hardcore Halloween lovers. I can't wait to starting hearing from all of you lucky ducks with early party dates.   I think we'll attending on Oct 19.


You'll love it! Christmas is so over saturated and Halloween isn't but when you do find people or places into it can get a little too intense. MNSSHP is great for everyone


----------



## dolewhipdreams

cindyfan said:


> I get it that people are excited about MNSSHP for August..... but am I the only one that thinks celebrating Halloween in August is just crazy!
> Anything before mid Sept is just way too early for me!  just my opinion!


I totally get that but this will be my first time at WDW for the Halloween season and I'm so excited to experience it that I don't care when it is! Sure, I'm going to go back home to normal non-Halloween decorations for another month after my trip but it will be worth the weirdness!


----------



## Dug720

So just clarifying in my head... If you have a party ticket, do you have to wait until 7pm to enter or can you do it at 4?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I have a costume question for all of you experienced MNSSHP folks!

The costume I have in mind will include a knee (ish) length skirt that might be wool, a button up dress shirt with rolled up sleeves, a vest, and a newsboy cap. I'll be attending the party on 9/1 and this is my first MNSSHP and my first time in Orlando in early September. My question is- will I be too hot in all of that?? I'm trying to find a lighter weight fabric for the skirt and as light as possible for the vest and shirt but I've heard it's still pretty hot and humid at that time even in the evenings.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Dug720 said:


> So just clarifying in my head... If you have a party ticket, do you have to wait until 7pm to enter or can you do it at 4?



4:00 pm, all non-party ticket holders have to leave by 7:00


----------



## Dug720

ErinsMommy said:


> 4:00 pm, all non-party ticket holders have to leave by 7:00



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## ErinsMommy

dolewhipdreams said:


> I have a costume question for all of you experienced MNSSHP folks!
> 
> The costume I have in mind will include a knee (ish) length skirt that might be wool, a button up dress shirt with rolled up sleeves, a vest, and a newsboy cap. I'll be attending the party on 9/1 and this is my first MNSSHP and my first time in Orlando in early September. My question is- will I be too hot in all of that?? I'm trying to find a lighter weight fabric for the skirt and as light as possible for the vest and shirt but I've heard it's still pretty hot and humid at that time even in the evenings.



i personally wouldn't wear wool. not a breathable fabric at all. i think you can be ok going with a short sleeve cotton shirt and cotton vest. they also make these shirts that have faux vests as part of it so its not 2 layers.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Thoughts on attending either Sunday Oct 29th or Wednesday Nov 1st?? Which do you think would have lower crowds, if either?


----------



## ErinsMommy

IMO 'after' Halloween is not as fun as 'before' - no matter how far 'before' it is.


----------



## Disco_Punk

Created an account just to come here and talk about how excited I am! The wife and I will be attending our first MNSSHP during our trip in October. We're seasoned park goers, but this will be the first hard-ticket event we've attended. Can't wait to see the costumes everyone puts together!


----------



## Bex258

I saw the tweet appear on my phone as "Here are the dates for this year's Mickey's..." and I practically screamed.
I'll be at the 24th and 26th parties. I have the Headless Horseman event on 29th. I just need Club Villain to return to tick off all the events I wanted to attend this trip. So excited.


----------



## IrishNYC

dolewhipdreams said:


> I have a costume question for all of you experienced MNSSHP folks!
> 
> The costume I have in mind will include a knee (ish) length skirt that might be wool, a button up dress shirt with rolled up sleeves, a vest, and a newsboy cap. I'll be attending the party on 9/1 and this is my first MNSSHP and my first time in Orlando in early September. My question is- will I be too hot in all of that?? I'm trying to find a lighter weight fabric for the skirt and as light as possible for the vest and shirt but I've heard it's still pretty hot and humid at that time even in the evenings.



No way would I wear wool. Early September will still be in the 90s and extremely humid. Combine that with the typical passing showers, and...ew.


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

wrong button


----------



## Wanna be Ariel

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Thoughts on attending either Sunday Oct 29th or Wednesday Nov 1st?? Which do you think would have lower crowds, if either?


I would think that Nov1st would be lower. I remember a few years back we went on 11/1 and it was amazing. We left with sooooo much candy it was crazy. And the crowds were really light.


----------



## CAHarwell

izzy25 said:


> So now that the dates have officially been announces, when is everyone's party date?!?  Our is October 24th.  Can't WAIT!!!!!



October 27th!!!  So excited!


----------



## CAHarwell

goofy78 said:


> Hi there! Excited to see the announcement finally! Looking for opinions on which date to choose. Flight lands at 3:15 on 10/6. We could go that night or 10/9. Leaving 10/10. I wasn't sure if EMH at MK on 10/6 (not sure if this is accurate) would have any impact on the party. Or if 10/9 being a holiday would have any impact on the party that day.



We always try to go on our last night!  That way we can party the night away and then sleep in a bit the next morning before we check out.


----------



## dfurst05

Very happy to see I was wrong about August dates!! Now the page reads "Halloween Fun Awaits at an After-Dark Event in Magic Kingdom Park!"

SOOOOO Fun!! 

My mom and step dad are taking my wife and I and my three young siblings (15, 14, and 11) in September and as a thank you for the trip my wife and I are buying the tickets to MNSSHP for the whole family. We will be going 9/17.

Is there any way to get a party map or other promotional material before a party? I want to give them to my siblings as a fun way to tell them about the party as us going is to be a surprise for them.

I'm open to other ideas as well as to how to break the news - so if you are creative I'd love to hear what you think.


----------



## sherlockmiles

YEAH - 9/10 & 9/12!!!  Here we come.......


----------



## sherlockmiles

dfurst05 said:


> Very happy to see I was wrong about August dates!! Now the page reads "Halloween Fun Awaits at an After-Dark Event in Magic Kingdom Park!"
> Is there any way to get a party map or other promotional material before a party? I want to give them to my siblings as a fun way to tell them about the party as us going is to be a surprise for them.
> 
> I'm open to other ideas as well as to how to break the news - so if you are creative I'd love to hear what you think.



Maybe you can print the announcement of data page and highlight the date you'll be attending and make a "You're invited" card.


----------



## MikeRx

We guessed correctly and have settled on October 12th for our party.  We are a family of 4 (3 adults 1 child) and are happy to be returning to WDW.  We were in DLR for a Halloween party last year and WDW in 2015.  Just 4 more days until our ADRs open.  We are on AZ time so I will be waking up at 4am Monday morning to snag our favorites. 

See you in October, but first Easter weekend in Disneyland!
Mike


----------



## brnrss34

Fourth time to Mnsshp now to decided on which date Sept.24, 26, or 29th.


----------



## Sparkly

*dance* The 26/09 party works out perfectly for our dates! It means we can attend a party whilst we stay at BLT which is perfect, we can just walk to and from MK!


----------



## mercydisney

Sept. 1st for me!


----------



## Pineappley

We've been twice and we're not going this year. We're really not... We're NOT! I'm just googling costumes in case.


----------



## acwsmom

So now that dates are out, it looks like we can do Oct 10, 12 or 15. So now my question is, what are the chances of them selling out for those dates? When we did the Christmas Party a few years ago, it was the middle of Nov and we knew the parks would be pretty empty. We didn't want to risk rain, so we waited and bought our tickets the day of the event. Can we do that again this year? Or would it be better to go ahead and pick our date and risk the weather? With it being so close to Halloween and during Fall Break season, I'm a little more worried about them selling out.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm so excited! We are going Aug 27 to Sep 3 and we can go to the party!!  My son will be very excited (candy lol). Now to figure out light weight costumes. And decide if we want to go on the 29th or 2nd (I think that's right). Halloween comes early!


----------



## DVC_Becky

Any info on DVC discounts being offered and, if so, what dates?!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Pineappley said:


> We've been twice and we're not going this year. We're really not... We're NOT! I'm just googling costumes in case.


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

hdrolfe said:


> I'm so excited! We are going Aug 27 to Sep 3 and we can go to the party!!  My son will be very excited (candy lol). Now to figure out light weight costumes. And decide if we want to go on the 29th or 2nd (I think that's right). Halloween comes early!



the 29th or 1st....those are our dates too! LOL


----------



## sherlockmiles

acwsmom said:


> So now that dates are out, it looks like we can do Oct 10, 12 or 15. So now my question is, what are the chances of them selling out for those dates? I'm a little more worried about them selling out.




we're going that 10th & 12th, so that's 2 tix sold for those dates!!


----------



## lovingeire

Wanna be Ariel said:


> Wonder what they will price Nov 1st at?



I'm also curious how this will be priced in comparison to other dates.


----------



## lovingeire

To answer my own question a bit from the first page, it looks like in 2015 when there was a party on the 1st they priced out with the rest of the October dates, but not the 30th or 31st.



monique5 said:


> *Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*
> 
> _Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
> _Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Disco_Punk said:


> Created an account just to come here and talk about how excited I am! The wife and I will be attending our first MNSSHP during our trip in October. We're seasoned park goers, but this will be the first hard-ticket event we've attended. Can't wait to see the costumes everyone puts together!


----------



## gustafsoncr

Hello Disney Sages,
Technical question for you. If I have the party ticket loading onto my magic band will it use up one of my park admission days? We are going for 11 days and only have a 10 days pass but I wanted to use the party tickets as an extra day but I dont want to accidentally use up a park admission day getting into the party.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

So now that the dates are out, how about when will the prices/discounts be announced and when will the tickets go on sale?  Hoping for DVC discounts in Sept!  Deciding between 9/24 and 9/26.


----------



## Hardline

I'm confused about the costume rules for adults.  The first bullet point under 'inappropriate attire' states that costumes may not be worn by guests 14 years of age or older but later on down the page it states that all guests may dress as their favorite character (and continues to give costume guidelines).   ???  Am I missing something or is that a direct contradiction?  I've been known to have reading comprehension issues!    I hope the first 'rule' is a typo - I've been planning our costumes for weeks!!  

Edit:  Yep, reading comprehension issues.  Now I get it, the rule is for non party days.  Duh.

Yay for the August parties!!!!


----------



## oblori

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> the 29th or 1st....those are our dates too! LOL


Mine too!  And I can't decide which one to do...of course.


----------



## ZackSamMom

This will be my family's first time visiting during Halloween, so excited! 

We will be there from Oct 21-28.   I'm debating between Tues the 24th or Thurs the 26th.  Does anyone recommend one over the other? or is there really not much difference, crowd wise and such?  Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

acwsmom said:


> So now that dates are out, it looks like we can do Oct 10, 12 or 15. So now my question is, what are the chances of them selling out for those dates? When we did the Christmas Party a few years ago, it was the middle of Nov and we knew the parks would be pretty empty. We didn't want to risk rain, so we waited and bought our tickets the day of the event. Can we do that again this year? Or would it be better to go ahead and pick our date and risk the weather? With it being so close to Halloween and during Fall Break season, I'm a little more worried about them selling out.


I've done parties on the 13, 14, 16 and 17 that were all sellouts. However, most sold out only a week or two in advance (one was day of). So you will likely be able to see a 15 day forecast before buying....but in Florida the weather can change by the minute, so not sure I'd base my decision on that.


----------



## siskaren

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Thoughts on attending either Sunday Oct 29th or Wednesday Nov 1st?? Which do you think would have lower crowds, if either?



They'll both most likely sell out.



dfurst05 said:


> Very happy to see I was wrong about August dates!! Now the page reads "Halloween Fun Awaits at an After-Dark Event in Magic Kingdom Park!"
> 
> SOOOOO Fun!!
> 
> My mom and step dad are taking my wife and I and my three young siblings (15, 14, and 11) in September and as a thank you for the trip my wife and I are buying the tickets to MNSSHP for the whole family. We will be going 9/17.
> 
> Is there any way to get a party map or other promotional material before a party? I want to give them to my siblings as a fun way to tell them about the party as us going is to be a surprise for them.
> 
> I'm open to other ideas as well as to how to break the news - so if you are creative I'd love to hear what you think.



I think Kenny the Pirate typically has the party map up a couple days before the first party, but I wouldn't expect to see it much before that.



acwsmom said:


> So now that dates are out, it looks like we can do Oct 10, 12 or 15. So now my question is, what are the chances of them selling out for those dates? When we did the Christmas Party a few years ago, it was the middle of Nov and we knew the parks would be pretty empty. We didn't want to risk rain, so we waited and bought our tickets the day of the event. Can we do that again this year? Or would it be better to go ahead and pick our date and risk the weather? With it being so close to Halloween and during Fall Break season, I'm a little more worried about them selling out.



I wouldn't expect those dates to sell out.



DVC_Becky said:


> Any info on DVC discounts being offered and, if so, what dates?!



There should be a DVC discount of $5-$7 for select dates. (Definitely not Fridays, though.)



gustafsoncr said:


> Hello Disney Sages,
> Technical question for you. If I have the party ticket loading onto my magic band will it use up one of my park admission days? We are going for 11 days and only have a 10 days pass but I wanted to use the party tickets as an extra day but I don't want to accidentally use up a park admission day getting into the party.



There's a dedicated entrance for party goers.


----------



## Cluelyss

ZackSamMom said:


> This will be my family's first time visiting during Halloween, so excited!
> 
> We will be there from Oct 21-28.   I'm debating between Tues the 24th or Thurs the 26th.  Does anyone recommend one over the other? or is there really not much difference, crowd wise and such?  Thank you!


Tuesdays are historically the least crowded night, so it's been reported, but as there are a limited number of tickets sold to every party, I don't think you'll see much difference in 2 weekday nights. Also, the party exclusive events are going to be crowded no matter what night you go, so I always advise picking the date that works best with your schedule.


----------



## merry_nbright

9/1 and 10/1! YAY! Now we await the sad news. The prices.


----------



## Ladyfish77

I was planning to go on 10/31 since it's our first day of our trip.  Guess I'll stick with that, since I doubt that 11/1 would be less crowded--we went two years ago on 11/1 and it was a sold out party.  Biggest bummer is that by then most if not all of the party merchandise will be gone like last time.


----------



## publix subs

gonna do august 25th and then Oct 29, 31st and Nov 1st i think. Did 3 last year and would love to come fresh out of the Silver blockout dates into a MNSSHP so i guess its 4 this year!


----------



## ruthies12

So excited they are finally out, I make my ADR's in 2 days!  We are there 10/5 to 10/15, I think I'm going to do the party on the 12th and plan the next day as a rest day


----------



## Jays2013

Wheee! So excited. This will be my family's first Halloween party, and my parents are going with us too!

I think we're still going to go on Halloween itself, but I will admit that the appearance of a Nov. 1 party date has me wondering if we should consider going them for a smaller crowd. Anyone have experience with a November party? Thoughts?

There's stuff going on at the resorts in case we did that, right?

But I'm nearly positive we'll still plan on Halloween itself.


----------



## Kristin44

My 1st Halloween Party also!!!  When do you think they'll release the rest of dining reservations for party nights at BOG? The verbiage hasn't changed yet with the updated times showing as 'special ticket needed from 5:15pm to xx'


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> So freaking excited!!!!!!



Wow!  I'm shocked the dates are finally out, I thought for sure we'd see them at the beginning of May.  But I'm happy to see you got the dates you were hoping for - Woot!  Any chances you'd be willing to give us updates while there?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  I'm shocked the dates are finally out, I thought for sure we'd see them at the beginning of May.  But I'm happy to see you got the dates you were hoping for - Woot!  Any chances you'd be willing to give us updates while there?



Its actually a late announcement compared to last year - its when they go on sale that's usually May/June.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jays2013 said:


> Wheee! So excited. This will be my family's first Halloween party, and my parents are going with us too!
> 
> I think we're still going to go on Halloween itself, but I will admit that the appearance of a Nov. 1 party date has me wondering if we should consider going them for a smaller crowd. Anyone have experience with a November party? Thoughts?
> 
> There's stuff going on at the resorts in case we did that, right?



Both parties will sell out. You might want to go Nov 1, all the resorts do little parties and trick or treating and characters in costumes meet and greets. But those are only on Halloween night.  Both of the MNSSHPs will sell out, though. So that shouldn't factor into your thinking.


----------



## Mollymovacca

brnrss34 said:


> Fourth time to Mnsshp now to decided on which date Sept.24, 26, or 29th.


I can't decide on 22, 24 or 26... I have my adrs planned for the 24th though so I guess I better keep that date!! So many decisions!!!


----------



## dfurst05

siskaren said:


> I think Kenny the Pirate typically has the party map up a couple days before the first party, but I wouldn't expect to see it much before that.



I don't need it before we arrive on 9/14 so I assume it will at least be available online, yes. What I meant was if I will be able to get a physical copy somewhere on the resort before physically entering the party ourselves? Will they be out for non-party guests on other party days? Is there a way I can get my hands on one while I am at the park, any day before our party date?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Its actually a late announcement compared to last year - its when they go on sale that's usually May/June.



This I know.  We're not new to MNSSHP.  It's surprising to see the dates due to all the other things Disney has on their plate, it seemed like they were too busy to release them that's all I'm saying.


----------



## FoxC63

@OhioStateBuckeye  Glad to see another familiar DISer!  What are your dates this year?


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Kristin44 said:


> My 1st Halloween Party also!!!  When do you think they'll release the rest of dining reservations for party nights at BOG? The verbiage hasn't changed yet with the updated times showing as 'special ticket needed from 5:15pm to xx'


I've been trying to get a BOG dinner reservation for 25th August ( in the hopes that it was a party night)  from 180 days out with no luck yet.

Claire


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> I don't need it before we arrive on 9/14 so I assume it will at least be available online, yes. What I meant was if I will be able to get a physical copy somewhere on the resort before physically entering the party ourselves? Will they be out for non-party guests on other party days? Is there a way I can get my hands on one while I am at the park, any day before our party date?



I understand your question.  I thought MK only put out the MNSSHP maps just before the start of the party.  I clearly remember going to MK at RD and there were only regular maps available but when we returned for the party they had the MNSSHP maps available.

EDIT:  You might try to get them from Guest Services.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> This I know.  We're not new to MNSSHP.  It's surprising to see the dates due to all the other things Disney has on there plate, it seemed like they were too busy to release them that's all I'm saying.



On the flip side I'm surprised they didn't announce them sooner - they've added a Headless Horseman event before the party.  Seems one would go in hand with the other.  Either way I'm just glad they announced them - now I wait for sale dates so we can finish our plans.


----------



## FoxC63

@ErinsMommy  have you gone onto 2016 MNSSHP thread to look at prices? I hope they keep them the same.

EDIT:  I hope they bring back Club Villain. That's what I'm waiting for.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> @ErinsMommy  have you gone onto 2016 MNSSHP thread to look at prices? I hope they keep them the same.



I have and I hope so too! Apparently there was a rather large increase from 2015 to 2016.  Either way we're still going to do 2 parties, but my god this trip has gotten really expensive.


----------



## FoxC63

@ErinsMommy  Yes it was a big price increase and I totally agree it is expensive.  
But just to keep things in perspective, any vacation is going to be $$$.  Last year took a Ski Trip to Colorado that cost just as much.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> @ErinsMommy  Yes it was a big price increase and I totally agree it is expensive.
> But just to keep things in perspective, any vacation is going to be $$$.  Last year took a Ski Trip to Colorado that cost just as much.



So true - which is why we keep coming back.  I rather be riding in Disney than snowboarding in the cold in Colorado.


----------



## acwsmom

Cluelyss said:


> I've done parties on the 13, 14, 16 and 17 that were all sellouts. However, most sold out only a week or two in advance (one was day of). So you will likely be able to see a 15 day forecast before buying....but in Florida the weather can change by the minute, so not sure I'd base my decision on that.



Good to know. We'll just keep an eye on the weather and make a decision closer to the date. I don't want to risk the tickets being sold out. Hopefully we can get a date earlier in our trip and, that way, if the weather turns nasty that day, we can hopefully get a rain check for the next party later in the week.


----------



## oceanmarina

We will be in Disney from 8/23-8/28, so the only day that will work for us is the 25th I'm hoping I can get 4 tickets for us. 

Any clue when they will be released for sale? I called today and a cast member said that she had no idea, and that they will announce it "on the blog" first (I wasnt sure what she was talking about)?


----------



## ErinsMommy

oceanmarina said:


> We will be in Disney from 8/23-8/28, so the only day that will work for us is the 25th I'm hoping I can get 4 tickets for us.
> 
> Any clue when they will be released for sale? I called today and a cast member said that she had no idea, and that they will announce it "on the blog" first (I wasnt sure what she was talking about)?



Speculation is they'll go on sale in May.  And I believe that's the blog CM referred to.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> So true - which is why we keep coming back.  I rather be riding in Disney than snowboarding in the cold in Colorado.



We had actually planned on attending MNSSHP 2016 AND Skiing.  But last year I cancelled MNSSHP trip due to my mothers poor health.  We went there instead and was able to do our ski trip as planned.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  Glad to see another familiar DISer!  What are your dates this year?



Hey, nice to see you again. What are you guys planning on this year?

I might not be going this year, which is why I haven't been on the thread much. We are trying to plan Hong Kong and Tokyo for this fall. Though I will be tempted to fly to Orlando for a weekend just for MNSSHP and the headless horseman event. We'll see.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  I'm shocked the dates are finally out, I thought for sure we'd see them at the beginning of May.  But I'm happy to see you got the dates you were hoping for - Woot!  Any chances you'd be willing to give us updates while there?


Of course!


----------



## oceanmarina

ErinsMommy said:


> Speculation is they'll go on sale in May.  And I believe that's the blog CM referred to.  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/



Thank you so much for the info!

Also, can I buy tickets for this online? Is a good way for me to keep checking for when they go on sale to see if I can buy them at Disney's website?


----------



## siskaren

oceanmarina said:


> Thank you so much for the info!
> 
> Also, can I buy tickets for this online? Is a good way for me to keep checking for when they go on sale to see if I can buy them at Disney's website?



Yes, you can buy them online. You probably only need to keep on eye on this thread to find out when they go on sale.


----------



## ErinsMommy

siskaren said:


> You probably only need to keep on eye on this thread to find out when they go on sale.



Because


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hey, nice to see you again. What are you guys planning on this year?
> 
> I might not be going this year, which is why I haven't been on the thread much. We are trying to plan Hong Kong and Tokyo for this fall. Though I will be tempted to fly to Orlando for a weekend just for MNSSHP and the headless horseman event. We'll see.



Thanks for asking, we'll arrive on Oct 26th and depart on Nov. 1st.  

Wow!  Hong Kong?!  That sounds so cool.  This will be your second trip to Tokyo?  We were there in 2015 March/April for two weeks.  LOVE TDR.  Wasn't able to meet with my Aunts & Uncles so DS really missed out.

The Headless Horseman event sounds perfect.  We'll be doing this event as well as two MNSSHP's this year and staying at BRV, which is new for us.  Can't wait.  I really hope you'll be there during the fall.  It's really great seeing you on the boards again you were so helpful last year.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Of course!


----------



## FoxC63

@OhioStateBuckeye  and  @Cluelyss 

 You two ever think of becoming Moderators?!  Not really a question just an observation.


----------



## hdrolfe

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> the 29th or 1st....those are our dates too! LOL





oblori said:


> Mine too!  And I can't decide which one to do...of course.



I told my son we'd probably go on Tuesday since it would give him more time to eat the candy... he said we should go to both lol. As much as I'd love to, I don't think we can afford that!


----------



## AngelDisney

Hardline said:


> I'm confused about the costume rules for adults.  The first bullet point under 'inappropriate attire' states that costumes may not be worn by guests 14 years of age or older but later on down the page it states that all guests may dress as their favorite character (and continues to give costume guidelines).   ???  Am I missing something or is that a direct contradiction?  I've been known to have reading comprehension issues!    I hope the first 'rule' is a typo - I've been planning our costumes for weeks!!
> 
> Edit:  Yep, reading comprehension issues.  Now I get it, the rule is for non party days.  Duh.
> 
> Yay for the August parties!!!!



I was confused at first then realized it listed the rules for regular park rules then special event rules. It's just so Disney!


----------



## MaryP124

all right Sept 22 and Sept 24


----------



## FoxC63

It's 32° here in MI, cold, snow & raining - Boooooo!
Looking forward to  ,  , and  now that the dates have been released!


----------



## MandLBee

We're going October 1st! Question (total newbie here): How late do the rides stay open? The party is until midnight, right?


----------



## KStash

I'm undecided whether to go to my first MNSSHP on September 19th.  I'm not really into the character meet and greets or trick or treating.  Are the entertainment options that much better than an ordinary MK day?


----------



## VAfamily1998

Question about military tickets:
In previous years, for both MNSSHP and MVMCP there were military discount tickets--but since you had to show your military ID, they had to be purchased in person.   Because certain dates sell out, Disney had a policy that even if a certain date had "sold out", military tickets could still be purchased with proper ID.   Any word if they are continuing this for 2017?   And any thoughts on if the Sunday, September 10 party is likely to "sell out" far in advance?   We live in Virginia, so I won't be able to purchase tickets until we arrive on September 9 (although, we do have a short trip planned in 2 weeks--but I know tickets probably won't be available yet.)


----------



## Sarahraegraham

KStash said:


> I'm undecided whether to go to my first MNSSHP on September 19th.  I'm not really into the character meet and greets or trick or treating.  Are the entertainment options that much better than an ordinary MK day?


IMO 100% yes!


----------



## FoxC63

@KStash  I suggest you google Hocus Pocus, Hollow Wishes Fireworks and Boo to You Parade and view them on youTube to see if they hold interest.  Many here LOVE these offerings.


----------



## izzy25

KStash said:


> I'm undecided whether to go to my first MNSSHP on September 19th.  I'm not really into the character meet and greets or trick or treating.  Are the entertainment options that much better than an ordinary MK day?



The atmosphere, decoractions, shows, parade all make it worth it imo.  We did not do any character meet and greets and I was ok with it.  I highly recommend at least going once.  I don't think you'd regret it!


----------



## KStash

Well, it didn't take much, you've all convinced me!  Haha!  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

KStash said:


> Well, it didn't take much, you've all convinced me!  Haha!  Thanks!



Costumes?


----------



## Felicis

I am sure it has been asked and answered, but please forgive me asking again:

Do you require park entry and a MNSSHP ticket to get into MNSSHP, or JUST a MNSSHP ticket?


----------



## FoxC63

Felicis said:


> I am sure it has been asked and answered, but please forgive me asking again:
> 
> Do you require park entry and a MNSSHP ticket to get into MNSSHP, or JUST a MNSSHP ticket?



Just a Party ticket for 4pm entrance.


----------



## KStash

FoxC63 said:


> Costumes?



Nope, don't think I'm going to go that far, haha!


----------



## FoxC63

KStash said:


> Nope, don't think I'm going to go that far, haha!



Oh, say it ain't so.  Booooo, hisssss!


----------



## Felicis

FoxC63 said:


> Just a Party ticket for 4pm entrance.



Oh interesting! I might look at one of our non park days then, relook at the whole schedule!


----------



## KalamityJane

So first world problems, but we will be on the Magic in May with limited wifi. I'm hoping for a Nov 1 party, what are the odds they sell out in the first 1-2 weeks? 

ETA: I will be fine if they release in the first half of May, it's mainly the 13-20 that is going to be iffy because of sea days.


----------



## FoxC63

KalamityJane said:


> So first world problems, but we will be on the Magic in May with limited wifi. I'm hoping for a Nov 1 party, what are the odds they sell out in the first 1-2 weeks?
> 
> ETA: I will be fine if they release in the first half of May, it's mainly the 13-20 that is going to be iffy because of sea days.



Tickets won't sell out that quickly.  You'll have time to purchase them when you get back home.


----------



## siskaren

KalamityJane said:


> So first world problems, but we will be on the Magic in May with limited wifi. I'm hoping for a Nov 1 party, what are the odds they sell out in the first 1-2 weeks?
> 
> ETA: I will be fine if they release in the first half of May, it's mainly the 13-20 that is going to be iffy because of sea days.



Zero. Even Halloween itself won't sell out until at least August, and it's even gone as late as early October before selling out.


----------



## doccoc2002

We will be going again on September 19th!!!! Making costumes.


----------



## FoxC63

doccoc2002 said:


> We will be going again on September 19th!!!! Making costumes.



Sweeet!  What are they?


----------



## DougEMG

Can't believe there are going to be 2 parties in Aug.  Looks like I'll be going again this year.


----------



## Lee Matthews

Yay, the dates are out. I'll be going 1st September.


I'm going to dress up for the first time too. I'm going to go as Walt and my husband will go as Oswald lol


----------



## lovingeire

VAfamily1998 said:


> Question about military tickets:
> In previous years, for both MNSSHP and MVMCP there were military discount tickets--but since you had to show your military ID, they had to be purchased in person.   Because certain dates sell out, Disney had a policy that even if a certain date had "sold out", military tickets could still be purchased with proper ID.   Any word if they are continuing this for 2017?   And any thoughts on if the Sunday, September 10 party is likely to "sell out" far in advance?   We live in Virginia, so I won't be able to purchase tickets until we arrive on September 9 (although, we do have a short trip planned in 2 weeks--but I know tickets probably won't be available yet.)



I've bought tickets for the first Christmas party the day of many times, however until Disney confirms it you really don't know what will be offered.  If you don't follow Steve at Military Disney Tips, you should.  That is where I've always found this information.  This year I plan on the last Halloween party vs. the first Christmas one so I'm not banking on any discounts and will purchase my tickets online.  However, if you are purchasing for a discounted date I would imagine due to the required ID they will allow you to purchase day of as they have in the past.  Again, MDT is your best resource.


----------



## mmouse09

Last year we went to MNSSHP on the last Sunday in September.  Apparently it was the last day for CMs to purchase discounted tickets, so it SOLD OUT and was CROWDED.  Does anyone know when the last day for CMs to buy tickets this year is?  We are debating between Sunday, September 24th and Friday, September 29th.  I know Sunday is typically better but not if it is the CM day.  Thoughts?


----------



## Kindermouse

Disneymadhouse said:


> I've been trying to get a BOG dinner reservation for 25th August ( in the hopes that it was a party night)  from 180 days out with no luck yet.
> 
> Claire



Party nights are the hardest to get because there are less of them to go around but keep trying and sign up for the touringplans alert thing. A lot of people get multiple ADRs to increase their option and then they releases them fairly close to their arrival date when they can be more sure that calendars wont change. With the limited opportunities to see the new fireworks show because of the parties people might be extra ruthless about having multiple ADRs on nonparty nights as well. keep trying and good luck.


----------



## FoxC63

mmouse09 said:


> Last year we went to MNSSHP on the last Sunday in September.  Apparently it was the last day for CMs to purchase discounted tickets, so it SOLD OUT and was CROWDED.  Does anyone know when the last day for CMs to buy tickets this year is?  We are debating between Sunday, September 24th and Friday, September 29th.  I know Sunday is typically better but not if it is the CM day.  Thoughts?



That was Sept. 25, 2016.  I read that many people thought is was very crowded.  Glad to see your giving it another try.
I think once the prices come out then we'll know about CM, AP, DVC & Military pricing.

EDIT:  I read we should see prices May 1st.  But don't hold me accountable for it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KalamityJane said:


> So first world problems, but we will be on the Magic in May with limited wifi. I'm hoping for a Nov 1 party, what are the odds they sell out in the first 1-2 weeks?
> 
> ETA: I will be fine if they release in the first half of May, it's mainly the 13-20 that is going to be iffy because of sea days.



Absolutely zero chance of that.  

The majority of parties, if they even sell out, sell out just a day or two in advance of the party.  Halloween will be the first and even that one will be a long time before it sells out.


----------



## smitch425

Farro said:


> Hi, I added a link to your thread on the Official October Planning thread on the happy dance board. Hope that's okay? Thanks!



Absolutely!


----------



## Mollymovacca

mmouse09 said:


> Last year we went to MNSSHP on the last Sunday in September.  Apparently it was the last day for CMs to purchase discounted tickets, so it SOLD OUT and was CROWDED.  Does anyone know when the last day for CMs to buy tickets this year is?  We are debating between Sunday, September 24th and Friday, September 29th.  I know Sunday is typically better but not if it is the CM day.  Thoughts?


I'm trying to decide the same thing, there will be 3 parties while we are there (22,24,26).... I had planned on 24th but would love the day we think may be less crowded. But changing my adrs gives me major anxiety so I'm thinking I should stick to the 24th like I have planned... decisions decisions!! Haha!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

Is it overkill to go twice during our week stay? We will be there Aug 27th-Sept 2nd
Trying to debate if this is worth it price wise.  Last year my 2 yr old stayed out til almost midnite, I also have a 12 yr old. We had a great time, I really enjoyed it, just don't know if we will have enough time to do the other things like Food and Wine and Pandora while we are there....help I am scatterbrained!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> I'm trying to decide the same thing, there will be 3 parties while we are there (22,24,26).... I had planned on 24th but would love the day we think may be less crowded. But changing my adrs gives me major anxiety so I'm thinking I should stick to the 24th like I have planned... decisions decisions!! Haha!



There are several places to dine so ADR's should not be the issue, but a crowded park is.  When planning a trip to Disney it's all "tentative" due to park hours changing overnight or fireworks being added.  I definitely would go out of my way to avoid a MNSSHP when it includes CM's last date.  This is just based off the information posted in 2016.  But with that said, I hope your trip is amazing.


----------



## FoxC63

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Is it overkill to go twice during our week stay? We will be there Aug 27th-Sept 2nd
> Trying to debate if this is worth it price wise.  Last year my 2 yr old stayed out til almost midnite, I also have a 12 yr old. We had a great time, I really enjoyed it, just don't know if we will have enough time to do the other things like Food and Wine and Pandora while we are there....help I am scatterbrained!!!



What are your plans so far?


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

FoxC63 said:


> What are your plans so far?



Sunday- Magic Kingdom
Monday- The wave breakfast, DHS, Yachtsman dinner (maybe epcot depending on how everyone feels)
Tuesday- Ohana breakfast, Magic Kingdom BOG lunch, break, Animal Kingdom evening
Wed- Maybe Epcot to see if theres the Food and Wine Preview, early Ohana Dinner, MK at night bc I think its PM EMH
Thurs- Bon Voyage Breakfast, Epcot, break, Epcot
Fri- 1900 Park fare breakfast, day by pool, MNSSHP
Sat- Probably Epcot morning, maybe Magic Kingdom at night.
Sunday back home

I just didn't want to end my vacation at Animal Kingdom


----------



## FoxC63

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Sunday- Magic Kingdom
> Monday- The wave breakfast, DHS, Yachtsman dinner (maybe epcot depending on how everyone feels)
> Tuesday- Ohana breakfast, Magic Kingdom BOG lunch, break, Animal Kingdom evening
> Wed- Maybe Epcot to see if theres the Food and Wine Preview, early Ohana Dinner, MK at night bc I think its PM EMH
> Thurs- Bon Voyage Breakfast, Epcot, break, Epcot
> Fri- 1900 Park fare breakfast, day by pool, MNSSHP
> Sat- Probably Epcot morning, maybe Magic Kingdom at night.
> Sunday back home
> 
> I just didn't want to end my vacation at Animal Kingdom



I'll PM you.


----------



## smallworldnh

We just decided that we might do this for the first time on our September trip.  The Disney website doesn't let you purchase tickets yet for this.  Does anyone know when they will become available?  Can I just add it to my package (It is paid in full) or do I have to pay full price up front?  (Sorry if this has been asked/answered already - too many posts to go through!)  Thank you!


----------



## Flynnismine

We have been going to MNSSHP every year for the past 4 years and I never knew that there was an AP discount on party tixs. To get the AP discount, would I need to buy them in person at Dis or can I buy them online like normal (or call) and get the AP discount that way? DD (8) and I are flying down on May 13 for the Pandora AP preview and, if they are on sale by then, I'll buy them while there (if buying in person is the only way to get the AP discount). 

Thanks all.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

smallworldnh said:


> We just decided that we might do this for the first time on our September trip.  The Disney website doesn't let you purchase tickets yet for this.  Does anyone know when they will become available?  Can I just add it to my package (It is paid in full) or do I have to pay full price up front?  (Sorry if this has been asked/answered already - too many posts to go through!)  Thank you!


They will go on sale in May and I'm fairly certain you can add it to your package but someone may need to check me on that.


----------



## smallworldnh

dolewhipdreams said:


> They will go on sale in May and I'm fairly certain you can add it to your package but someone may need to check me on that.


Awesome, thank you!!  Something else to stalk the boards about after FD is finally dropped!!


----------



## Geomom

So excited! This will be our first Halloween party!  We're planning to do 10/9. 

My kids will be 17 and 13.  It didn't work out to do it the last 3 October trips that we did--first 2 the kids were too young and couldn't stay up late enough to make it worth the $, last one we weren't there over any party dates.

Hoping to use either an AP or DVC discount...


----------



## GillianP1301

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Is it overkill to go twice during our week stay? We will be there Aug 27th-Sept 2nd
> Trying to debate if this is worth it price wise.  Last year my 2 yr old stayed out til almost midnite, I also have a 12 yr old. We had a great time, I really enjoyed it, just don't know if we will have enough time to do the other things like Food and Wine and Pandora while we are there....help I am scatterbrained!!!



I don't think it is and I have read plenty of people who do multiple parties. We did one last year and there was a lot of stuff we never got to so this year we will try 2. My plan is to focus on any character m&g that I want, parade and fireworks one night and rides, trick or treat lines & special photo ops on the other night. I'm sure we'll watch the parade and fireworks that 2nd night as well, but I won't be as stressed about getting a perfect spot, so it won't take up as much time.


----------



## Kindermouse

Flynnismine said:


> We have been going to MNSSHP every year for the past 4 years and I never knew that there was an AP discount on party tixs. To get the AP discount, would I need to buy them in person at Dis or can I buy them online like normal (or call) and get the AP discount that way? DD (8) and I are flying down on May 13 for the Pandora AP preview and, if they are on sale by then, I'll buy them while there (if buying in person is the only way to get the AP discount).
> 
> Thanks all.



Dont take my words as gospel by any means since I havent done this Disney WORLD but I have been an AP holder at DinseyLAND and used that to purchase and get a discount on party tix. If it is the same you can use your AP to get discounts when you purchase the party tix online. make sure your AP is activated and linked to you account. you can also order them by phone and give the cm your AP number for the discount. At Disneyland AP holders and Disney Visa holders also get to buy them before the go on sale to the general public which is a bigger deal there beucase nearly all parties at Disneyland, and every single party in the month of October, sells out. 

When I bought mine for the DL party last year I clicked on a link at on the party ticket page that said clicker here for special discountes for annual pass holders which allowed me to buy the tickets early and get my discount. People who bought them over the phone-and all Disney Visa people had to order them over the phone- could not get e-tickets  and since they had physical tickets they had to pay for shipping which basically canceled out their discount so the ability to order them online was a savings.


----------



## Minnieloves4

yay!!!  We will be going to the Aug 25 party. My second time going but it will be my DD, SD and DH first time. super excited. time to plan the outfits.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Is it overkill to go twice during our week stay? We will be there Aug 27th-Sept 2nd
> Trying to debate if this is worth it price wise.  Last year my 2 yr old stayed out til almost midnite, I also have a 12 yr old. We had a great time, I really enjoyed it, just don't know if we will have enough time to do the other things like Food and Wine and Pandora while we are there....help I am scatterbrained!!!


No it is not overkill.  We have done it both ways.  We normally do just one party, but last year we had an extended trip so we did two parties....and it was awesome!  So much time to do things.  With one party, you really have to plan what you want to do as you cannot do it all.  Especially if you are interested in the special meet and greets.  So we broke stuff up so one party night we focused on certain things, and the next party night we did the others.  It was amazing.  I'd highly recommend it if you love the halloween parties.  This year we can only do one, so it'll be back to picking what is most important.


----------



## merry_nbright

You go to the boards and some people on there are so DOWN about everything and complain about everything, it really grinds my gears. The only reason I am saying is that some are complaining about the MNSSHP starting in August and, personally, I'm happy that it's starting that early so that some of you guys get to experience it. I've done it once already and it's not to be missed! Yes, it's expensive. Yes, it can get crowded. But is it worth it? 10000000% YES! The parade is out of this world, the wait times for rides are down, characters and costumes are everywhere, candy is everywhere, and the atmosphere is just so different and fresh! Plus HOCUS POCUS! I'm glad I joined this thread because you guys help me stay excited instead of bringing me down!


----------



## Twinkbelle

Apologies if this has already been covered, I've not got the time to read this giant thread.

I'm not sure what to do with picking a date! I don't know if I should go to the party on Friday 13th of Oct or pick a different date while I'm there.  I don't know if its worth holding out for a villains themed event like they did in 2013 or if after the poor feedback following that they won't bother again.  Any thoughts?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Twinkbelle said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered, I've not got the time to read this giant thread.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with picking a date! I don't know if I should go to the party on Friday 13th of Oct or pick a different date while I'm there.  I don't know if its worth holding out for a villains themed event like they did in 2013 or if after the poor feedback following that they won't bother again.  Any thoughts?



I dont know what your other travel days are and options.  But IMO Friday the 13th is likely to be crowded just because its Friday the 13th, then add to that its the start of the weekend and more locals will probably come too, makes for a potentially very crowded day to go.


----------



## Cluelyss

dolewhipdreams said:


> They will go on sale in May and I'm fairly certain you can add it to your package but someone may need to check me on that.


They cannot be added to a package, must be paid for at to me of purchase.


----------



## Cluelyss

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> Is it overkill to go twice during our week stay? We will be there Aug 27th-Sept 2nd
> Trying to debate if this is worth it price wise.  Last year my 2 yr old stayed out til almost midnite, I also have a 12 yr old. We had a great time, I really enjoyed it, just don't know if we will have enough time to do the other things like Food and Wine and Pandora while we are there....help I am scatterbrained!!!


We have gone to two parties the last 2 years (and 2016 was only a 4 day trip!), so no, not overkill IMO! In fact, I'm quite sad we will only be doing 1 this year, as there is far too much to do and see to experience it all in one night. I much prefer being able to spread the activities and must do's over 2 nights, it's so much more relaxing!


----------



## Twinkbelle

ErinsMommy said:


> I dont know what your other travel days are and options.  But IMO Friday the 13th is likely to be crowded just because its Friday the 13th, then add to that its the start of the weekend and more locals will probably come too, makes for a potentially very crowded day to go.



Thanks I guess that is a factor to consider as well, I'm going to be in Florida for 2 weeks so there are plenty of other dates for me to choose from while I'm there.   I've ruled out Columbus day because I thought that the crowds would be crazy that night.  Other than that I don't have any set plans.


----------



## Lyandra

Now my husband wants to go to 2 partys! One for the party and one for riding rides with little to no wait... Is that true for the rides? And which rides are open during the party?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Lyandra said:


> Now my husband wants to go to 2 partys! One for the party and one for riding rides with little to no wait... Is that true for the rides? And which rides are open during the party?



We only went to MVMCP and found that most rides have very short lines and some are walk-on.  SDMT tends to still run about half an hour.  As for what's closed, we honestly haven't seen any that are -- but could be it just wasn't on our 'ride list' so I can't say for sure.


----------



## BudgieMama

merry_nbright said:


> You go to the boards and some people on there are so DOWN about everything and complain about everything, it really grinds my gears. The only reason I am saying is that some are complaining about the MNSSHP starting in August and, personally, I'm happy that it's starting that early so that some of you guys get to experience it. I've done it once already and it's not to be missed! Yes, it's expensive. Yes, it can get crowded. But is it worth it? 10000000% YES! The parade is out of this world, the wait times for rides are down, characters and costumes are everywhere, candy is everywhere, and the atmosphere is just so different and fresh! Plus HOCUS POCUS! I'm glad I joined this thread because you guys help me stay excited instead of bringing me down!



I've seen quite a few complaints (not here, though I've not looked!) about the start date and I've politely pointed out to a few that I'm thrilled due to working in a school in the UK/not being able to travel during September or October and MNSSHP being my Disney dream... and I've had a few people respond with "gee, I didn't think of that perspective" kind of responses! I always think, just because something Disney does doesn't suit me, doesn't mean everyone feels the same!


----------



## Mali87

BudgieMama said:


> I've seen quite a few complaints (not here, though I've not looked!) about the start date and I've politely pointed out to a few that I'm thrilled due to working in a school in the UK/not being able to travel during September or October and MNSSHP being my Disney dream... and I've had a few people respond with "gee, I didn't think of that perspective" kind of responses! I always think, just because something Disney does doesn't suit me, doesn't mean everyone feels the same!


Yes! I'm also working around school breaks and I'm thrilled that I will get to go to MNSSHP (August 25th) - I had thought I might never get to go to one!


----------



## FoxC63

Twinkbelle said:


> Thanks I guess that is a factor to consider as well, I'm going to be in Florida for 2 weeks so there are plenty of other dates for me to choose from while I'm there.   I've ruled out Columbus day because I thought that the crowds would be crazy that night.  Other than that I don't have any set plans.



What ever date you choose just make sure there is one or two dates you could pencil in in case of weather.


----------



## FoxC63

Lyandra said:


> Now my husband wants to go to 2 partys! One for the party and one for riding rides with little to no wait... Is that true for the rides? And which rides are open during the party?



That's AWESOME!  As for the rides I believe it has to do with your dates.  As stated by others on Sold Out parties there might be longer waits between 4pm to 9pm and later so choosing your dates is very important.


----------



## QueenGsMama

I can understand it seeming early to celebrate Halloween, I don't enjoy rushing seasons (Christmas). But to other's points, I am excited to celebrate Halloween during our Labor Day trip, which is the only time we can head to Disney this year and I LOVE Halloween at Disney. 

Spoiler: I would celebrate Halloween 365 days a year though


----------



## FoxC63

Twinkbelle said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered, I've not got the time to read this giant thread.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do with picking a date! I don't know if I should go to the party on Friday 13th of Oct or pick a different date while I'm there.  I don't know if its worth holding out for a villains themed event like they did in 2013 or if after the poor feedback following that they won't bother again.  Any thoughts?



I've not seen anyone respond, so what are your dates?


----------



## efoote01

Do you purchase tickets thru Disney or do the ticket vendor websites sell them all well?


SO excited this is happening during our August trip!


----------



## FoxC63

Both.  You can purchase party tickets online or at the gate, however if you wait to purchase at the gate during a busy time they might be sold out.
Vendors cannot sell these tickets.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Flynnismine said:


> We have been going to MNSSHP every year for the past 4 years and I never knew that there was an AP discount on party tixs. To get the AP discount, would I need to buy them in person at Dis or can I buy them online like normal (or call) and get the AP discount that way? DD (8) and I are flying down on May 13 for the Pandora AP preview and, if they are on sale by then, I'll buy them while there (if buying in person is the only way to get the AP discount).
> 
> Thanks all.



It's only on select nights and can be purchased online or calling in.  Also at the resort if there's still availability.



efoote01 said:


> Do you purchase tickets thru Disney or do the ticket vendor websites sell them all well?
> 
> 
> SO excited this is happening during our August trip!



Only Disney - either online, calling in or at the resort.


----------



## kayteekt

Hello! Happy to say we just booked a quick trip (at our favorite resort, the poly!), mainly for MNSSHP. This will be our 2nd year to do the party! We plan on attending November 1st! Excited to be there over Halloween Day, last year we left on the 30th. I noticed it looked like a lot of the resorts had Halloween festivities going...we may resort hop a bit that day, anyone have any tips on where we should stop?


----------



## monique5

kayteekt said:


> Hello! Happy to say we just booked a quick trip (at our favorite resort, the poly!), mainly for MNSSHP. This will be our 2nd year to do the party! We plan on attending November 1st! Excited to be there over Halloween Day, last year we left on the 30th. I noticed it looked like a lot of the resorts had Halloween festivities going...we may resort hop a bit that day, anyone have any tips on where we should stop?



Closer to October, Resort Activities will be released & added to Post 2. You can check last year's thread for 2016 Resort Info. Probably a preference of what you want to do.


----------



## kayteekt

monique5 said:


> Closer to October, Resort Activities will be released & added to Post 2. You can check last year's thread for 2016 Resort Info. Probably a preference of what you want to do.



Thanks, appreciate that info!


----------



## Woods Mom

Hello all,
I have a quick question which day in your opinion is a better day to go to the Halloween party Sunday September 10th or Tuesday September 12th. I have a 5 and a 2 year old and a sometimes grumpy husband hahaha. I just want opinions on which one would be less crowded.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Closer to October, Resort Activities will be released & added to Post 2. You can check last year's thread for 2016 Resort Info. Probably a preference of what you want to do.



@kayteekt  this might be important for you...

Are the Resort Halloween Activities just on Oct 31st?


----------



## roxymama

There's a party on our arrival day which is great.  We did not plan to use a park ticket for that date, but now we can easily do the party that night instead!  Woo to the Hoo!   Think we'll do some early dining at our resort quick service before heading over.  I guess we should pack kiddo's costume in our carryon just in case.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Woods Mom said:


> Hello all,
> I have a quick question which day in your opinion is a better day to go to the Halloween party Sunday September 10th or Tuesday September 12th. I have a 5 and a 2 year old and a sometimes grumpy husband hahaha. I just want opinions on which one would be less crowded.



I think they'll be equally the same, although a slight favor to Tuesday. I say this because lately instead of ending our vacations on Sunday, we now end them on Monday to get another Disney day in.  Then you have those that are local and will need to be at work on Tuesday/Wednesday vs. those that may either get there earlier in the day on Sunday when off anyway and take that Monday off or go in late.


----------



## oceanmarina

Mali87 said:


> Yes! I'm also working around school breaks and I'm thrilled that I will get to go to MNSSHP (August 25th) - I had thought I might never get to go to one!



me too, school starts for us in NY on August 31st, we will be in WDW 8/23 - 8/28, so i'm hoping that we can get tickets on the 25th


----------



## oceanmarina

Just curious, I've never been to MNSSP, how does it work with the rides? Is everything still open? Do they still do fastpoasses that night?


----------



## codylamb18

I need help! I can't pick between the 8/29 or 9/1. This will be our first party so I'm trying to get the best experience. Would one day be more crowded? First day vs a Friday? But food and wine is starting so maybe it won't be busy on 9/1.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

oceanmarina said:


> Just curious, I've never been to MNSSP, how does it work with the rides? Is everything still open? Do they still do fastpoasses that night?



Most of the rides are open.  Mainly I can think of CP as being one that if it is open closes part way thru the party and maybe a couple others.  There are no FP's for the parties.


----------



## Cuddlemama

So, does anybody have an opinion on the 11/1 Halloween Party??  Think it'll be extra crowded or extra empty?  We've got the choice of the 29th, 31 or 11/1 for the Halloween party portion of our trip (will also do MVMCP the next week)....We're skipping the 31st because I think it'll be a madhouse.  The 29th we could do, but we'll have been traveling all day and might be exhausted.  I wasn't expecting 11/1 to be an option...but I like the idea of a Wednesday night and also post-holiday.  Anybody ever done a party AFTER Halloween?  If so, how was it?


----------



## frannn

There are 3 parties during our trip ! How do we pick which one? We are looking at the first party on 8/25, or 8/29, or 9/1.  I'm thinking Tuesday 8/29 is the best choice crowd-wise...but I'm worried about the weather.  Thoughts?  If we do 8/29, we'll spend the other day (Fri) in Disney Springs.  Will Disney Springs be crowded out of control on 9/1? Gonna eat dinner at the Boathouse...


----------



## siskaren

Cuddlemama said:


> So, does anybody have an opinion on the 11/1 Halloween Party??  Think it'll be extra crowded or extra empty?  We've got the choice of the 29th, 31 or 11/1 for the Halloween party portion of our trip (will also do MVMCP the next week)....We're skipping the 31st because I think it'll be a madhouse.  The 29th we could do, but we'll have been traveling all day and might be exhausted.  I wasn't expecting 11/1 to be an option...but I like the idea of a Wednesday night and also post-holiday.  Anybody ever done a party AFTER Halloween?  If so, how was it?



The November 1st party will most likely sell out.


frannn said:


> There are 3 parties during our trip ! How do we pick which one? We are looking at the first party on 8/25, or 8/29, or 9/1.  I'm thinking Tuesday 8/29 is the best choice crowd-wise...but I'm worried about the weather.  Thoughts?  If we do 8/29, we'll spend the other day (Fri) in Disney Springs.  Will Disney Springs be crowded out of control on 9/1? Gonna eat dinner at the Boathouse...



Why do you think DS will be busy on 9/1?


----------



## efoote01

Slightly off topic but when does Party City bring out all their Halloween costumes?  I am just dying to buy one of those princess costumes my daughter always gets but I can't cause I am 41


----------



## AngelDisney

frannn said:


> There are 3 parties during our trip ! How do we pick which one? We are looking at the first party on 8/25, or 8/29, or 9/1.  I'm thinking Tuesday 8/29 is the best choice crowd-wise...but I'm worried about the weather.  Thoughts?  If we do 8/29, we'll spend the other day (Fri) in Disney Springs.  Will Disney Springs be crowded out of control on 9/1? Gonna eat dinner at the Boathouse...



9/1 is the first Friday of Food and Wine. I think Epcot would be crowded. I don't think DS would.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lyandra said:


> Now my husband wants to go to 2 partys! One for the party and one for riding rides with little to no wait... Is that true for the rides? And which rides are open during the party?


 Jungle Cruise and the tiki room are the only two I think of that are closed (Tiki room becomes a ToT station - so does Stitch's Great Escape, but that's only open seasonally now anyway).


----------



## fabgurrl

FINALLY!! We are going on 9/1!!!!!! whooo hooooo now what will our costumes be..... decisions decisions...


----------



## lovingeire

Does anyone who has attended the party in the past have trip reports that detail their time at MNSSHP?  If so, I'd love to read them!  Gotta kill the time till my trip in a week and a half, and plan the next trip at the same time!


----------



## smallworldnh

lovingeire said:


> Does anyone who has attended the party in the past have trip reports that detail their time at MNSSHP?  If so, I'd love to read them!  Gotta kill the time till my trip in a week and a half, and plan the next trip at the same time!


I'm very interested as well!


----------



## FoxC63

fabgurrl said:


> FINALLY!! We are going on 9/1!!!!!! whooo hooooo now what will our costumes be..... decisions decisions...


 
Hooray!  I'm not sure if you've seen the "Official 2017 MNSSHP Guest List" thread but many have posted their costumes already!  Woot!  Here's the link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


----------



## FoxC63

efoote01 said:


> Slightly off topic but when does Party City bring out all their Halloween costumes?  I am just dying to buy one of those princess costumes my daughter always gets but I can't cause I am 41



I'm not sure about Party City but Hot Topic has a lot of fun stuff as does Etsy.  While you're waiting you might want to take a look see.


----------



## FoxC63

@lovingeire  and @smallworldnh  I posted some info on page 33 that includes links to @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina trip report.

https://disboards.com/threads/offic...ry-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-33


----------



## vivianmarie244

We are planning on going on September 24th but I'm trying to decide how long we can wait to buy the tickets.  I don't think crowds would be an issue but correct me if I'm wrong.  I'm more concerned about the weather.  The last time we went to DW was in 2013 when there was a torrential downpour like none other that I have ever experienced in Florida.  If I didn't know better, I would have thought we were riding out a hurricane in DW.  Anyway, any advice on when to buy tickets for 9/24?


----------



## Kindermouse

I would like the same advice on the October 3rd party. I'd rather wait if possible and see how the weather is shaking out and when the rest of the entertainment calander with info about ROL and SWAGS come out but I would be incredibly bummed to see it sell out without me.


----------



## Mollymovacca

vivianmarie244 said:


> We are planning on going on September 24th but I'm trying to decide how long we can wait to buy the tickets.  I don't think crowds would be an issue but correct me if I'm wrong.  I'm more concerned about the weather.  The last time we went to DW was in 2013 when there was a torrential downpour like none other that I have ever experienced in Florida.  If I didn't know better, I would have thought we were riding out a hurricane in DW.  Anyway, any advice on when to buy tickets for 9/24?


That's our day too!! We are thinking of adding 9/22 or 9/26 as well though! Can't wait!!


----------



## sheila14

I wonder which characters will be out?? Hopefully someone new!!! Looking forward to the variety of candy, will it be the same as last year or different?? Now to decide which characters to see, where to eat, what to wear, oh my!!!!


----------



## efoote01

Those of you who have been to the 1st Halloween party does the MK decorate gradually for Halloween like the week before?  Or is it an overnight thing?


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> @lovingeire  and @smallworldnh  I posted some info on page 33 that includes links to @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina trip report.
> 
> https://disboards.com/threads/offic...ry-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-33



Thanks!  I found it, but on page 34 after thinking I was going crazy or just extremely exhausted, and am tucking in to start reading.  We'll see how far I get!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

efoote01 said:


> Those of you who have been to the 1st Halloween party does the MK decorate gradually for Halloween like the week before?  Or is it an overnight thing?



Pretty much overnight.


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> Thanks!  I found it, but on page 34 after thinking I was going crazy or just extremely exhausted, and am tucking in to start reading.  We'll see how far I get!


 
I'm sorry for the confusion.  I started a post on page 33 called "*Who’s going to the first MNSSHP?* - *Part 1*"  Part 2 and Part 3 are also on page 33 and on page 34 is Part 4 which includes a link to an awesome trip report.

Again I'm sorry for the confusion but I'm glad you found it and I hope it helps!


----------



## marcyleecorgan

Dates in late August excite me despite others' complaints of "too early" - late August is my birthday!  I'd LOVE MNSSHP!


----------



## OMGBecky

So for those of you that have park tickets and will be at Magic Kingdom all day the day of MNSSHP, do you usually bring costumes with you?  Wear them all day?  Take a break mid-day and get changed and come back?  I'm trying to decide what makes the most sense here.  

We'll be there with our 4 year old, and had planned on sleeping in that day since it's such a late night, coming to MK around noon to ride rides, then we have a 2:30 appointment at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and a 4:20 reservation at Cinderella's Royal Table before going to the party.  Her costume will be whatever she decides to get at BBB, so she's covered.  But my husband and I need to decide when to get in costume.  (They'll probably be very simple...maybe Minnie and Mickey or something.)  Do people just wear them all day?


----------



## AngelDisney

OMGBecky said:


> So for those of you that have park tickets and will be at Magic Kingdom all day the day of MNSSHP, do you usually bring costumes with you?  Wear them all day?  Take a break mid-day and get changed and come back?  I'm trying to decide what makes the most sense here.
> 
> We'll be there with our 4 year old, and had planned on sleeping in that day since it's such a late night, coming to MK around noon to ride rides, then we have a 2:30 appointment at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and a 4:20 reservation at Cinderella's Royal Table before going to the party.  Her costume will be whatever she decides to get at BBB, so she's covered.  But my husband and I need to decide when to get in costume.  (They'll probably be very simple...maybe Minnie and Mickey or something.)  Do people just wear them all day?



I wonder whether we are allowed to be in costume before 4 pm as well. I am planning to take an afternoon break back to the hotel (BC). Then go to EP for a snack before going to MK via Express Bus to bypass the anticipated long line for my FPs before the party. Now I am worried that I won't be allowed into EP in my Ursula costume. I have been thinking of carrying the costume in a backpack or wearing a t-shirt on top. 

Another option is to go Disney bounding.

Hope someone with past experiences can share their insights with us! TIA!!


----------



## FoxC63

@OMGBecky  and @AngelDisney

Only kids are allowed to wear costumes to the park during regular park hours.  Adults can wear them starting at 4pm.  There are lockers if you need to store your belongings.  I think most people prefer to visit a park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and return to MK at 3:30.
Adults are not allowed to wear costumes at other parks but Disneybounding is perfect.
Also new security measures are in effect so plan accordingly.

EDIT:  Adult Costumes @ 4pm.


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> @OMGBecky  and @AngelDisney
> 
> Only kids are allowed to wear costumes to the park during regular park hours.  Adults can wear them during the party.  There are lockers if you need to store your belongings.  I think most people prefer to visit a park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and return to MK at 3:30.
> Adults are not allowed to wear costumes at other parks but Disneybounding is perfect.
> Also new security measures are in effect so plan accordingly.


----------



## FoxC63

OMGBecky said:


> We'll be there with our 4 year old, and had planned on sleeping in that day since it's such a late night, coming to MK around noon to ride rides, then we have a 2:30 appointment at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and a 4:20 reservation at Cinderella's Royal Table before going to the party.  Her costume will be whatever she decides to get at BBB, so she's covered.  But my husband and I need to decide when to get in costume.  (They'll probably be very simple...maybe Minnie and Mickey or something.)  Do people just wear them all day?


 
I think this sounds perfect!  Also you & DH (Disney Husband) should be able to get dressed before you leave BBB then arrive to your ADR.  After dinner get your wrist bands, tot bags at a location close to where you are just show your MNSSHP hard ticket, or MB.

EDIT:  Wrist Band Locations (2016 MNSSHP):
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland)
Exit to Monsters, Inc. (Tomorrowland)


----------



## Mrspeaks

What are you all doing before your party day? I think we will rest and head over around 3:15 to get in line and through security to enter at 4:00. If I end up with 5 day tickets and have a ticket for that day, we might go at 1:00 to get a couple extra extra hours in. I don't want to wear my daughters out though.


----------



## IrishNYC

efoote01 said:


> Slightly off topic but when does Party City bring out all their Halloween costumes?  I am just dying to buy one of those princess costumes my daughter always gets but I can't cause I am 41



I was in Party City 2 or 3 weeks ago and they had a small selection of costumes available. I always see those temporary Halloween stores start opening in late August, too.



Mrspeaks said:


> What are you all doing before your party day? I think we will rest and head over around 3:15 to get in line and through security to enter at 4:00. If I end up with 5 day tickets and have a ticket for that day, we might go at 1:00 to get a couple extra extra hours in. I don't want to wear my daughters out though.



We're doing a "late" Bon Voyage breakfast, then relaxing/swimming at the resort, then heading out to the party around 3.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Mrspeaks said:


> What are you all doing before your party day? I think we will rest and head over around 3:15 to get in line and through security to enter at 4:00. If I end up with 5 day tickets and have a ticket for that day, we might go at 1:00 to get a couple extra extra hours in. I don't want to wear my daughters out though.


We have a ADR at trex at 11:15, so we plan to sleep in go to lunch, then wonder around DS before heading back to the room to get ready and head to the party!!


----------



## Disneylover99

IrishNYC said:


> We're doing a "late" Bon Voyage breakfast, then relaxing/swimming at the resort, then heading out to the party around 3.


That's sort of our plan for the first party. We're staying at the Poy, so we'll sleep in and have a late breakfast at Ohana, then swim and relax for a few hours before we get ready and go.


----------



## Kindermouse

We are doing a pool day. Since we will be having a late night and we will still be getting used to the time change we will need a relaxed day to keep us going. Ugh all those day where I plan to have us up at 6:30-7:00 will be like 3:30-4:00 to us. Its going to be a doozy. 

We are going to sleep in, swim and recharge our batteries before arriving at-hopefully 3:15ish was well. I am still trying to decide on our late lunch ADR-2:00 at Kona cafe and take the Monorail to MK or 4:30 at Liberty Tree Tavern?


----------



## sheila14

I plan on MK in the am leave around noon head back to WL, eat lunch in room while getting ready n head back to MK around 2:30pm. I would rather get there early and get through security than not get there on time n wait forever for my character picture.


----------



## oblori

marcyleecorgan said:


> Dates in late August excite me despite others' complaints of "too early" - late August is my birthday!  I'd LOVE MNSSHP!


Mine too! August 30th girl here, and we'll be doing our first family trip along with  MNSSHP this year for my birthday 'week'!!


----------



## smallworldnh

FoxC63 said:


> @lovingeire  and @smallworldnh  I posted some info on page 33 that includes links to @Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina trip report.
> 
> https://disboards.com/threads/offic...ry-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-33


Awesome, thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## anricat

Mrspeaks said:


> What are you all doing before your party day? I think we will rest and head over around 3:15 to get in line and through security to enter at 4:00. If I end up with 5 day tickets and have a ticket for that day, we might go at 1:00 to get a couple extra extra hours in. I don't want to wear my daughters out though.



DD is desperate to play mini golf this round so we were thinking of trying that out in the morning. Originally I thought maybe water park, but I'm worried that will exhaust everyone. I think mini golf might be a nice compromise.


----------



## Geomom

Mrspeaks said:


> What are you all doing before your party day? I think we will rest and head over around 3:15 to get in line and through security to enter at 4:00. If I end up with 5 day tickets and have a ticket for that day, we might go at 1:00 to get a couple extra extra hours in. I don't want to wear my daughters out though.


As we only have 3 full park days this trip, we're planning to go to Animal Kingdom late morning to use our 3 FP+ (a Pandora ride, Safari, maybe Festival of the Lion King), go back to the resort for the pool (if there is time) and change into costumes, get to Magic Kingdom around 4:15/4:30PM and then dinner at Skipper Canteen at 5PM.


----------



## Scott MC

I know it's awfully early in August, but as a teacher, I'd never otherwise get to do MNSSHP, so we will absolutely be there on 8/25....SO EXCITED!


----------



## Kindermouse

I feel a little bad for those that dont like Halloween and dont want to go to parties. I know a fair amount of people who dont celebrate it for personal or religious reasons and they plan there trips around avoiding the Halloween season. It should have been pretty safe bet that Halloween  wouldnt encroach upon their mid summer trips. Fall doesn't even really start until late September so I can how people would be disappointed. 

Me? I love it. Its my favorite and the more the better . Let them spread out the crowds by offering it earlier so not everyone needs to go when I am there in October.


----------



## vrajewski10513

oceanmarina said:


> Just curious, I've never been to MNSSP, how does it work with the rides? Is everything still open? Do they still do fastpoasses that night?





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Most of the rides are open.  Mainly I can think of CP as being one that if it is open closes part way thru the party and maybe a couple others.  There are no FP's for the parties.


Although if you don't use your 3 fastpasses elsewhere that day you can try and make some from 4-7pm.


----------



## sheila14

Scott MC said:


> I know it's awfully early in August, but as a teacher, I'd never otherwise get to do MNSSHP, so we will absolutely be there on 8/25....SO EXCITED!


I second that!! Though I teach college, I have to work around semesters or even half semesters this is how I get to go in October.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion.  I started a post on page 33 called "*Who’s going to the first MNSSHP?* - *Part 1*"  Part 2 and Part 3 are also on page 33 and on page 34 is Part 4 which includes a link to an awesome trip report.
> 
> Again I'm sorry for the confusion but I'm glad you found it and I hope it helps!



No worries!  I seriously kept asking myself what I was missing before I was like, duh, check the next page!  I have literally been reading through it off and on since!   So thank you so much for posting it!


----------



## OMGBecky

FoxC63 said:


> @OMGBecky  and @AngelDisney
> 
> Only kids are allowed to wear costumes to the park during regular park hours.  Adults can wear them starting at 4pm.  There are lockers if you need to store your belongings.  I think most people prefer to visit a park in the morning, take a break in the afternoon and return to MK at 3:30.
> Adults are not allowed to wear costumes at other parks but Disneybounding is perfect.
> Also new security measures are in effect so plan accordingly.
> 
> EDIT:  Adult Costumes @ 4pm.



Lockers, of course!  Didn't even dawn on me.  Thank you!


----------



## Sere81

Anyone have a link to buy the party tickets? I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## vrajewski10513

Sere81 said:


> Anyone have a link to buy the party tickets? I can't find them anywhere.


They're not on sale yet


----------



## AngelDisney

Sere81 said:


> Anyone have a link to buy the party tickets? I can't find them anywhere.



The tickets are not on sale yet until probably May.


----------



## mousefan73

does anyone else Think the August Dates are going to be packed?? My gut Feeling is all those with Kids still on break will do the Party as they never really have a Chance otherwise.. Not all parents pull Kids for Disney.  or teachers who dont get off.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Yes, I'm reading of a lot of people on other forums and fb pages who are going to the August parties for the reasons you mention. I think the first party in particular will be very busy. We'll be there on 25th August 

Claire


----------



## Stuarotra

My husband and I are going to be at WDW on August 25th. We were considering doing the party. We will not have any children with us. We have 2 grandchildren, one is 1 1/2, another 4 months and one on the way in November. We both love Halloween and get a kick out of seeing kids all dressed up for Halloween. My question is, if it is a sold out party, just how crowded is it?? Will the line for rides be crazy long??? We won't be doing any of the candy stuff or M&G stuff. We just thought it would be fun to be there and see the fireworks and all the festivities and ride rides with minimal wait. If the wait time will be around 30 min or more, we decided we would wait until our grandkids are old enough to enjoy this party and bring them with us.


----------



## Disneylover99

mousefan73 said:


> does anyone else Think the August Dates are going to be packed?? My gut Feeling is all those with Kids still on break will do the Party as they never really have a Chance otherwise.. Not all parents pull Kids for Disney.  or teachers who dont get off.


It's hard to say. Last year the first party was early too, the Friday beginning labour day weekend. The party wasn't crowded at all. Last week of August is not crowded either. I really don't think the party is going to pull in a bunch of new bookings.


----------



## Disneylover99

Stuarotra said:


> My husband and I are going to be at WDW on August 25th. We were considering doing the party. We will not have any children with us. We have 2 grandchildren, one is 1 1/2, another 4 months and one on the way in November. We both love Halloween and get a kick out of seeing kids all dressed up for Halloween. My question is, if it is a sold out party, just how crowded is it?? Will the line for rides be crazy long??? We won't be doing any of the candy stuff or M&G stuff. We just thought it would be fun to be there and see the fireworks and all the festivities and ride rides with minimal wait. If the wait time will be around 30 min or more, we decided we would wait until our grandkids are old enough to enjoy this party and bring them with us.



The biggest difference for me in sold out versus non-sold out are the crowds in the Hub for Wishes and the crowds waiting for the parades. These crowds seemed non-existent last year at the first party. 

I found wait times for rides reasonable, and long lines for rare character meet and greets long no matter how crowded it is.


----------



## Stuarotra

Disneylover99 said:


> The biggest difference for me in sold out versus non-sold out are the crowds in the Hub for Wishes and the crowds waiting for the parades. These crowds seemed non-existent last year at the first party.
> 
> I found wait times for rides reasonable, and long lines for rare character meet and greets long no matter how crowded it is.


Thank you


----------



## mousefan73

Disneylover99 said:


> It's hard to say. Last year the first party was early too, the Friday beginning labour day weekend. The party wasn't crowded at all. Last week of August is not crowded either. I really don't think the party is going to pull in a bunch of new bookings.


We were there last year on sept 2. We found it insanely crowded. Much  more than 4 yrs ago beginning sept. We left actually as for "party " crowds we were frustrated at the lines. Most rides were 30 min plus.  Not worth it.  We said this year forget it. Though the 25 th aug. We might reconsider as my DH is still in Florida and it's cheaper than a one day ticket.


----------



## Disneylover99

mousefan73 said:


> We were there last year on sept 2. We found it insanely crowded. Much  more than 4 yrs ago beginning sept. We left actually as for "party " crowds we were frustrated at the lines. Most rides were 30 min plus.  Not worth it.  We said this year forget it. Though the 25 th aug. We might reconsider as my DH is still in Florida and it's cheaper than a one day ticket.



Insanely crowded? Wow! We had a totally different experience then. We didn't find ride lines bad at all. My kids kept going on Space Mountain later in the evening with no wait. I guess it depends on what you're used to. We are used to sold out parties.


----------



## FoxC63

mousefan73 said:


> We were there last year on sept 2. We found it insanely crowded. Much  more than 4 yrs ago beginning sept. We left actually as for "party " crowds we were frustrated at the lines. Most rides were 30 min plus.  Not worth it.  We said this year forget it. Though the 25 th aug. We might reconsider as my DH is still in Florida and it's cheaper than a one day ticket.


 
Four years ago would put you at 2012 or maybe 2013 and Fall season has changed dramatically at WDW.  It used to be one of the best time to travel due to "Low Crowds" which sadly is no longer the case.

@Disneylover99  spent a great deal of time last year reporting back *during* the first MNSSHP 2016.  Her information greatly appreciated by fellow DISer's was consistent with others.


----------



## FoxC63

vrajewski10513 said:


> Although if you don't use your 3 fastpasses elsewhere that day you can try and make some from 4-7pm.


 
@oceanmarina  and @KAT4DISNEY
Fastpass end time on party nights was 6:30pm anyone who had a 7pm end time was cancelled.
so you're FP would look like this:
3:30 - 4:30
4:30 - 5:30
5:30 - 6:30

EDIT:  This information can also be found on Page 1
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between* 3:30-6:30pm*), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Four years ago would put you at 2012 or maybe 2013 and Fall season has changed dramatically at WDW.  It used to be one of the best time to travel due to "Low Crowds" which sadly is no longer the case.
> 
> @Disneylover99  spent a great deal of time last year reporting back *during* the first MNSSHP 2016.  Her information greatly appreciated by fellow DISer's was consistent with others.



It really is all about perception. If you're talking about crowds walking around, I can see where someone might feel like it's crowded. To me it's because fewer people were waiting in line at rides and more people are waiting outside in long lines for character meet and greets. Pathways can get clogged. Lines were also long for candy, but these lines moved really fast. Again, long lines clog pathways, giving the illusion of huge crowds. 

I just couldn't believe how empty it was during the fireworks and parades in comparison to a sold out party. That's when I realized how uncrowded it really was.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disneylover99 said:


> It really is all about perception. If you're talking about crowds walking around, I can see where someone might feel like it's crowded. To me it's because fewer people were waiting in line at rides and more people are waiting outside in long lines for character meet and greets. Pathways can get clogged. Lines were also long for candy, but these lines moved really fast. Again, long lines clog pathways, giving the illusion of huge crowds.
> 
> I just couldn't believe how empty it was during the fireworks and parades in comparison to a sold out party. That's when I realized how uncrowded it really was.



What is the deal with the candy lines? Are there just designated 'lines' where they give out candy and you just stand and wait? And if you don't mind me asking, how long of a wait is 'long'?


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> What is the deal with the candy lines? Are there just designated 'lines' where they give out candy and you just stand and wait? And if you don't mind me asking, how long of a wait is 'long'?


Yes, there are treat stations set up all around the park. We've never waited more than 5 minutes to get candy, and most of that was spent weaving through the queue. And we've done sold out parties.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

ErinsMommy said:


> What is the deal with the candy lines? Are there just designated 'lines' where they give out candy and you just stand and wait? And if you don't mind me asking, how long of a wait is 'long'?


The candy lines are designated areas throughout the park and while when you go up to them it might "seem" long, it really is not.  The line really keeps moving the whole time and you get through them very fast.  We normally double back through.  It is very easy to fill up your candy bags pretty fast.


----------



## ErinsMommy

C:laughing:luelyss said:


> Yes, there are treat stations set up all around the park. We've never waited more than 5 minutes to get candy, and most of that was spent weaving through the queue. And we've done sold out parties.



Awesome, thank you! Just wondering if I have to take into account the weight of her candy stash when getting on an airplane or through security. And if so, some kid is going to be happy to have all that candy left behind for them. LOL.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> Awesome, thank you! Just wondering if I have to take into account the weight of her candy stash when getting on an airplane or through security. And if so, some kid is going to be happy to have all that candy left behind for them. LOL.


We left a very nice treat bag behind for housekeeping! This was our 2 night haul!


Best money I ever spent was on a portable luggage scale. I spent less than $10 on it, and it's been a lifesaver!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> We left a very nice treat bag behind for housekeeping! This was our 2 night haul!
> View attachment 230687
> 
> Best money I ever spent was on a portable luggage scale. I spent less than $10 on it, and it's been a lifesaver!!



OMG yeah that's not coming on a plane with us. LOL.  Do you have a link for that luggage scale by chance please?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, there are treat stations set up all around the park. We've never waited more than 5 minutes to get candy, and most of that was spent weaving through the queue. And we've done sold out parties.



This. We went through many lines, some twice. DH asked us to stop going, too much candy, and how to get it all back on the plane. WHAT! Is there such a thing as too much candy? This was on a Sold Out Halloween night 2016. No trouble, lines could be long, but never more than a few minutes, most we just walked through.


----------



## FoxC63

I don't recall anyone posting pictures of ToT lines hint hint @Disneylover99  but here is an example of a ToT station


----------



## FoxC63

And jumping ahead to another ToT station is a big no - no as you would be cutting in line of other guests.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> OMG yeah that's not coming on a plane with us. LOL.  Do you have a link for that luggage scale by chance please?


I got mine on one of those "deal of the day" websites a few years ago, but here's a similar one on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Mitaki-Portable-Luggage-Scale/dp/B005MR47WI


----------



## Disneylover99

Cluelyss said:


> I got mine on one of those "deal of the day" websites a few years ago, but here's a similar one on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Mitaki-Portable-Luggage-Scale/dp/B005MR47WI


We have a similar one. I never fly without one.....especially after going through the candy lines.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> I don't recall anyone posting pictures of ToT lines hint hint @Disneylover99  but here is an example of a ToT station
> View attachment 230694


I don't think I have pictures of any lines. I'll do better this year!


----------



## William Ades

What is the typical time frame that tickets will go on sale based on the when they release the dates? Trying to plan a trip for the weekend of 10/20 for a few days and my 180 day ADR window is only 13 days away. People going sooner are already in it. Not a huge deal because I can make the ADRs w/o tix, but I'm concerned about ticket availability on the days I'm wanting ADRs (ie..CRT on the 20th before the party). Should I be that concerned?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> And jumping ahead to another ToT station is a big no - no as you would be cutting in line of other guests.



I'm assuming all the stations are far enough apart that there's clearly separate lines for each station? Otherwise I can't see why someone would cut a line?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> I got mine on one of those "deal of the day" websites a few years ago, but here's a similar one on Amazon
> https://www.amazon.com/Mitaki-Portable-Luggage-Scale/dp/B005MR47WI



thank you!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Here's another question for you MNSSHP veterans -- daughter is going as Jack Skellington for party #1 on 9/19; and Periwinkle for party #2 on 9/24.  I know Florida weather is hit/miss but would it be safe to assume she wouldn't be too cold in styles resembling tutus (with booty or bike shorts under) and racer back tank tops?


----------



## Raya

ErinsMommy said:


> Here's another question for you MNSSHP veterans -- daughter is going as Jack Skellington for party #1 on 9/19; and Periwinkle for party #2 on 9/24.  I know Florida weather is hit/miss but would it be safe to assume she wouldn't be too cold in styles resembling tutus (with booty or bike shorts under) and racer back tank tops?



Yes. I grew up in Florida. Even on Halloween itself it was rarely beneath 80' at night. It was often too hot to wear jeans or a full skirt costume. She'll be fine in a tank top/bike shorts in Sept. One warning: if it rains and she gets wet the AC might freeze her inside buildings like Philharmagic or Monsters Inc Laugh Floor.


----------



## publix subs

this was last years haul from 3 parties. it's 14 of those Moana bags. you get a butt load of candy.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Raya said:


> Yes. I grew up in Florida. Even on Halloween itself it was rarely beneath 80' at night. It was often too hot to wear jeans or a full skirt costume. She'll be fine in a tank top/bike shorts in Sept. One warning: if it rains and she gets wet the AC might freeze her inside buildings like Philharmagic or Monsters Inc Laugh Floor.



Thank you! Good points and we'll likely stay off those rides at night and if it rains


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm assuming all the stations are far enough apart that there's clearly separate lines for each station? Otherwise I can't see why someone would cut a line?


 
Nope not necessarily.  You'll see the lines forming at various locations throughout the park; Tomorrowland, Frontierland etc.  Once you do get in a line it will lead you to all the ToT stations in that area.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Nope not necessarily.  You'll see the lines forming at various locations throughout the park; Tomorrowland, Frontierland etc.  Once you do get in a line it will lead you to all the ToT stations in that area.



how many stations are there in a given 'land'? and there's one line starting from the first station to the last in that 'land'?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> how many stations are there in a given 'land'? and there's one line starting from the first station to the last in that 'land'?



Your best is to look at the party map, *Do you have a map of the party?* here's the link to last years:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/ 

As you can see they are all over the place, but there will be lines especially early on.  Most websites recommend saving ToTing for later.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

This year will be our first MNSSHP, so forgive me if this seems an obvious question! But is there an etiquette on how many items of candy you can get at each ToT station? One per person, two?

Thanks!

Claire


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> how many stations are there in a given 'land'? and there's one line starting from the first station to the last in that 'land'?



There is a Party Map in the 2016 Thread, ToT stations are noted on the map.


----------



## CJK

Disneymadhouse said:


> This year will be our first MNSSHP, so forgive me if this seems an obvious question! But is there an etiquette on how many items of candy you can get at eadch ToT station? One per person, two?


The cast members on duty put candy in your bags. You don't pick the candy yourself. Tip: At the end of the night, cast members get VERY generous with how much candy they give out!


----------



## monique5

William Ades said:


> What is the typical time frame that tickets will go on sale based on the when they release the dates? Trying to plan a trip for the weekend of 10/20 for a few days and my 180 day ADR window is only 13 days away. People going sooner are already in it. Not a huge deal because I can make the ADRs w/o tix, but I'm concerned about ticket availability on the days I'm wanting ADRs (ie..CRT on the 20th before the party). Should I be that concerned?



Post #1
*When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *
*Tickets go on sale on .......*

2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you! Good points and we'll likely stay off those rides at night and if it rains


 
But those would also include Peter Pan, Pirates of the Caribbean in other words "anything indoor".  Best to pack a poncho in your luggage, check the forecast on party night and then if it calls for rain you can take it with you that day.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

CJK said:


> The cast members on duty put candy in your bags. You don't pick the candy yourself. Tip: At the end of the night, cast members get VERY generous with how much candy they give out!


Great thankyou 

Claire


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> But those would also include Peter Pan, Pirates of the Caribbean in other words "anything indoor".  Best to pack a poncho in your luggage, check the forecast on party night and then if it calls for rain you can take it with you that day.



Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## MandLBee

Does anyone know what the allergen free candy is like? My ASP son is gluten free and artificial color free. He will be heartbroken (and doesn't deal with that very well) if it's all the same or not actually candy.


----------



## monique5

MandLBee said:


> Does anyone know what the allergen free candy is like? My ASP son is gluten free and artificial color free. He will be heartbroken (and doesn't deal with that very well) if it's all the same or not actually candy.



Post #1 will be updated after the 1st party when this info is reported. You can refer to the 2016 Thread for last year's info.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
What T-o-Ts are offered, Food Allergy info, then link to *Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party: An Allergy Friendly #NotSoScary*

https://onthegoinmco.com/2016/09/05/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-allergy-friendly

Hope this helps.


----------



## FoxC63

Hi @monique5  don't know if you saw this question...

monique5 said: ↑
Closer to October, Resort Activities will be released & added to Post 2. You can check last year's thread for 2016 Resort Info. Probably a preference of what you want to do.
Click to expand...

@kayteekt   this might be important for you...

* Are the Resort Halloween Activities just on Oct 31st?*


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Hi @monique5  don't know if you saw this question...
> 
> monique5 said: ↑
> Closer to October, Resort Activities will be released & added to Post 2. You can check last year's thread for 2016 Resort Info. Probably a preference of what you want to do.
> Click to expand...
> 
> @kayteekt   this might be important for you...
> 
> * Are the Resort Halloween Activities just on Oct 31st?*



@FoxC63 - Question in Bold? It's on the thread that was referenced, which includs thread from @yulilin3  which was very detailed with dates/time/activities.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/list-of-halloween-activities-by-resorts.3550980/


----------



## FoxC63

I didn't see any links here

"Closer to October, Resort Activities will be released & added to Post 2. You can check last year's thread for 2016 Resort Info. Probably a preference of what you want to do."

But thanks for adding @yulilin3  I think this link will help many who decide not to attend MNSSHP with their young children as these events are a great option.


----------



## anricat

MandLBee said:


> Does anyone know what the allergen free candy is like? My ASP son is gluten free and artificial color free. He will be heartbroken (and doesn't deal with that very well) if it's all the same or not actually candy.



This is from the map last year:


----------



## FoxC63

anricat said:


> This is from the map last year:
> 
> View attachment 230744


 
Thanks for adding that!  Also note what was offered last year can be different for this year, we'll see as soon as DISers begin posting or if a website has specific info.

What was new for 2016 MNSSHP were the teal bags and tokens.  I think Disney has come along way in helping those with allergies!


----------



## FoxC63

Here's a great photo of the Teal Tokens


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> Post #1 will be updated after the 1st party when this info is reported. You can refer to the 2016 Thread for last year's info.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
> What T-o-Ts are offered, Food Allergy info, then link to *Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party: An Allergy Friendly #NotSoScary*
> 
> https://onthegoinmco.com/2016/09/05/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-allergy-friendly
> 
> Hope this helps.





anricat said:


> This is from the map last year:
> 
> View attachment 230744





FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for adding that!  Also note what was offered last year can be different for this year, we'll see as soon as DISers begin posting or if a website has specific info.
> 
> What was new for 2016 MNSSHP were the teal bags and tokens.  I think Disney has come along way in helping those with allergies!



The link shows pictures of what was actually offered.


----------



## FoxC63

Wow are you driven


----------



## Gophers

So we will be there the week of sept 25th-30th. Leaving on Oct 1st. Trying to decide on which night to go. Either the 26th or the 29th. Tuesday would seem to be less crowded then a Friday. What have you seen in the past?


----------



## oceanmarina

ErinsMommy said:


> OMG yeah that's not coming on a plane with us. LOL.  Do you have a link for that luggage scale by chance please?



Here's the one, I have, very cheap on amazon, I have been using it for years & is always correct to the ounce;

https://www.amazon.com/Luggage-Temp...491919405&sr=8-1&keywords=camry+luggage+scale


----------



## oceanmarina

FoxC63 said:


> @oceanmarina  and @KAT4DISNEY
> Fastpass end time on party nights was 6:30pm anyone who had a 7pm end time was cancelled.
> so you're FP would look like this:
> 3:30 - 4:30
> 4:30 - 5:30
> 5:30 - 6:30
> 
> EDIT:  This information can also be found on Page 1
> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between* 3:30-6:30pm*), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.



Perfect, thanks so much for the info!


----------



## sheila14

I found my luggage weight at Kohl's. I brought home 10 pounds of candy from one party night. I put it in my suitcase but with all I had in there the luggage weight was very handy.  As for what to bring to use for trick or treating is when Walmart comes out with their Halloween items, they will sell drawstring bags for 2.00 I brought 2 of these with me and still had plenty of room with all my candy though it does get heavy quickly. The best times to get candy is during the parade and fireworks because people are busy with that. This is where you need two parties to attend.


----------



## ErinsMommy

oceanmarina said:


> Here's the one, I have, very cheap on amazon, I have been using it for years & is always correct to the ounce



Do you have a link?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

We're gonna try doing 2 parties this year, the first being thur 26th Oct.
Which other date do you think is best to do the party 27th, 29th or 1st Nov?


----------



## William Ades

monique5 said:


> Post #1
> *When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale?
> Tickets go on sale on .......*
> 
> 2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.


Thanks, I completely overlooked that.


----------



## oceanmarina

ErinsMommy said:


> Do you have a link?



oops! so sorry here is the link;

https://www.amazon.com/Luggage-Temp...491919405&sr=8-1&keywords=camry+luggage+scale

It has a pretty high rating on Amazon and is cheaper than some of the other versions, like I said this thing has been going strong for YEARS so I highly recommend it. It saved my annual argument with DH at the airport (when the night before he was warning me that my suitcase was going over) and we would have to shuffle stuff to other suitcases on the check-in line. So now my suitcase is always under and I don't have to hear him say, "I told you you were 3 pounds over."


----------



## eacosper

REALLY hoping that tickets go on sale soon (or they announce when they are going on sale). I was on the phone with WDW Dining Reservations trying to find out if there will be a special HalloWishes Fireworks Dessert Party on 10/6 so that we can do that *and* MNSSHP she said she thought there would be, but couldn't see that far in her system. UGH! I'm so excited for our trip!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

oceanmarina said:


> oops! so sorry here is the link;
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Luggage-Temp...491919405&sr=8-1&keywords=camry+luggage+scale
> 
> It has a pretty high rating on Amazon and is cheaper than some of the other versions, like I said this thing has been going strong for YEARS so I highly recommend it. It saved my annual argument with DH at the airport (when the night before he was warning me that my suitcase was going over) and we would have to shuffle stuff to other suitcases on the check-in line. So now my suitcase is always under and I don't have to hear him say, "I told you you were 3 pounds over."



thank you! last trip daughter was just under 50 lbs so i would lift her and then suitcase to see if they were about the same. i was pretty close too!


----------



## acln

Hi, new member here! Been lurking for a couple of weeks and I'd love some input on our first mnsshp this year. 
We are planning to go Halloween night, I'm expecting it to be busy of course but I'd love to hear any of your experiences going the 31st. I'm not planning to do and see everything but I've got a tentative plan for night, I'll get a better idea once parties have started and times are released for parades and such but so far:

-Be at the gate at 3 and get thru security as quick as possible. 
-Go to monster inc laugh floor (we will be dressed in monster inc costumes and we never had a chance to see this on our last trip in may 2016 so it's a must)
-Head to Jack and Sally line
After that the parade and castle shows are a priority. I figure trick or treating can be done here and there as we are walking around, or if we are in a long line I could possibly take DD to a ToT spot real quick while my husband waits (is that frowned upon?) 
We are planning to stay until park closes so I'm hoping we can squeeze in a couple quick rides, and my daughter would love to meet Elena, Mickey or Minnie in their Halloween attire, and Buzz and Lotso (if they will be there again)

Also, I saw a post that mentioned a lot of the party merch is gone by the last few parties, is that true?...I was hoping to at least get party t shirts for the three of us. 

Thank you in advance for any help!


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> We're gonna try doing 2 parties this year, the first being thur 26th Oct.
> Which other date do you think is best to do the party 27th, 29th or 1st Nov?



I normally don't answer these types of questions for September party dates because we only attend during this particular time frame and I have no clue what September feels like crowd wise  We'll arrive on Oct. 26th and depart on Nov. 1st.
I can see your dilemma with those remaining dates, certainly the 26th sounds great, I'm not sure if I would do 2 parties back to back.  I would probably pencil in the 29th and if you get bad weather on one of your party nights at least you could attend Nov. 1st.


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Hi, new member here! Been lurking for a couple of weeks and I'd love some input on our first mnsshp this year.
> We are planning to go Halloween night, I'm expecting it to be busy of course but I'd love to hear any of your experiences going the 31st. I'm not planning to do and see everything but I've got a tentative plan for night, I'll get a better idea once parties have started and times are released for parades and such but so far:
> 
> -Be at the gate at 3 and get thru security as quick as possible.
> -Go to monster inc laugh floor (we will be dressed in monster inc costumes and we never had a chance to see this on our last trip in may 2016 so it's a must)
> -Head to Jack and Sally line
> After that the parade and castle shows are a priority. I figure trick or treating can be done here and there as we are walking around, or if we are in a long line I could possibly take DD to a ToT spot real quick while my husband waits (is that frowned upon?)
> We are planning to stay until park closes so I'm hoping we can squeeze in a couple quick rides, and my daughter would love to meet Elena, Mickey or Minnie in their Halloween attire, and Buzz and Lotso (if they will be there again)
> 
> Also, I saw a post that mentioned a lot of the party merch is gone by the last few parties, is that true?...I was hoping to at least get party t shirts for the three of us.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!


  to the party!

Wow, you've come prepared!  I would move Monster Inc. to later in the party, J&S should be your first priority.
Everything else sounds perfect!  As far as Event Specific Merchandise, in my experience they are usually gone.  Someone once posted they found some on the Disney App a month later.

Edit:  Event Specific Merchandise should be your second priority.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> I normally don't answer these types of questions for September party dates because we only attend during this particular time frame and I have no clue what September feels like crowd wise  We'll arrive on Oct. 26th and depart on Nov. 1st.
> I can see your dilemma with those remaining dates, certainly the 26th sounds great, I'm not sure if I would do 2 parties back to back.  I would probably pencil in the 29th and if you get bad weather on one of your party nights at least you could attend Nov. 1st.


Thank you - 2 parties in October, I can't wait now.


----------



## FoxC63

@acln  If there is something that you really want you could get a personal shopper.  I do know a fellow DISer who has helped me out if your interested PM me and I'll get the information to you.


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you - 2 parties in October, I can't wait now.


 
Which ever you choose, you're gonna LOVE it!  Hope to see you there!  Don't forget to sign in at the MNSSHP 2017 Guest List thread you too @acln :
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


----------



## acln

Thank you! That's a bummer about the merch but it's not too surprising. We are going to spend a couple hours at Disney springs for lunch and shopping before heading to MK, so maybe I could find some 'regular' Halloween souvenirs there and see what happens at the party.


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Thank you! That's a bummer about the merch but it's not too surprising. We are going to spend a couple hours at Disney springs for lunch and shopping before heading to MK, so maybe I could find some 'regular' Halloween souvenirs there and see what happens at the party.


 
It's usually the T-shirts like Small & Medium that are gone.  Some have found Extra Large.  But yes, I would still check it out.  If it's really important to you get a Personal Shopper


----------



## monique5

acln said:


> Hi, new member here! Been lurking for a couple of weeks and I'd love some input on our first mnsshp this year.
> We are planning to go Halloween night, I'm expecting it to be busy of course but I'd love to hear any of your experiences going the 31st. I'm not planning to do and see everything but I've got a tentative plan for night, I'll get a better idea once parties have started and times are released for parades and such but so far:
> 
> -Be at the gate at 3 and get thru security as quick as possible.
> -Go to monster inc laugh floor (we will be dressed in monster inc costumes and we never had a chance to see this on our last trip in may 2016 so it's a must)
> -*Head to Jack and Sally line*
> After that the parade and castle shows are a priority. I figure trick or treating can be done here and there as we are walking around, or if we are in a long line I could possibly take *DD to a ToT spot real quick while my husband waits (is that frowned upon?) *
> We are planning to stay until park closes so I'm hoping we can squeeze in a couple quick rides, and my daughter would love to meet Elena, Mickey or Minnie in their Halloween attire, and Buzz and Lotso (if they will be there again)
> 
> Also, I saw a post that mentioned a lot of the party merch is gone by the last few parties, is that true?...I was hoping to at least get party t shirts for the three of us.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any help!



Jack & Sally: You need to do this 1st, and line up around 4pm. They were out early last year every night. OR take chances at the end of the night.

DH Waits - Not a problem, I did this for Jack & Sally while DH & DD rode rides.

Party Merchandise: Typically by end of October exclusive merchandise is gone. I attended last year on October 30th & 31st, I was able to get a few things, but was only looking for t-shirts, all sizes were available (Purchased Youth, AL, AXL, 2XL) --- MNNSHP and Hocus Pocus shirts. OP may have more details on other merchandise.


----------



## wenpop

So I was reading that in past years Disney has done a Halloween dessert party, Do you think they will do another one this year,???? I was trying to decide to do the Star wars dessert party or not, And the regular dessert party isn't offered during the MNSSHP......


----------



## monique5

wenpop said:


> So I was reading that in past years Disney has done a Halloween dessert party, Do you think they will do another one this year,???? I was trying to decide to do the Star wars dessert party or not, And the regular dessert party isn't offered during the MNSSHP......



Most likely, yes. And website indicates Fireworks Dessert Party with image, just no details to click on now.


----------



## s3058

I was on hold for 50 minutes but finally got through to book the headless horseman event  

I would definitely recommend booking this very soon especially if you want the premium seats. I booked on the first day available and all the premium seats were gone for the 8 o'clock show.

What do you guys think will be included in them? I figured if they turned out not to be great it didn't matter for the price difference since there's only 2 of us. 

Also not sure if this was answered but the cm I booked with said that you add it to MDE as a note, like you do with bbb.


----------



## Felicis

What is the headless  horseman event???

And -dense moment - who are Jack and Sally?


----------



## abnihon

s3058 said:


> I was on hold for 50 minutes but finally got through to book the headless horseman event
> 
> I would definitely recommend booking this very soon especially if you want the premium seats. I booked on the first day available and all the premium seats were gone for the 8 o'clock show.
> 
> What do you guys think will be included in them? I figured if they turned out not to be great it didn't matter for the price difference since there's only 2 of us.
> 
> Also not sure if this was answered but the cm I booked with said that you add it to MDE as a note, like you do with bbb.



Eek!  What time did you call?


----------



## s3058

Felicis said:


> What is the headless  horseman event???
> 
> And -dense moment - who are Jack and Sally?



In wilderness lodge they are doing a screening of the headless horseman movie and then I think there is a meet and greet. Regular ticket is around 25 and include a pin, premium is 38 and include a pin and goodie bag. 

Jack Skelengton and Sally from the nightmare before Christmas


----------



## s3058

abnihon said:


> Eek!  What time did you call?



I called at about 9.30 Florida time. I'm in Ireland though so not sure if that affects it


----------



## smallworldnh

I'm not sure if I asked this already, I'm following so many threads in preparation for my upcoming trip that my head is spinning!  Can I use Visa (not Disney) gift cards to purchase the tickets for MNSSHP??


----------



## AllyGirl_79

s3058 said:


> I called at about 9.30 Florida time. I'm in Ireland though so not sure if that affects it



I called yesterday, as well, to book Sun, Oct 8. Called at about 8am ET. Also took me about 50 minutes, but that was largely because I chose the wrong prompt on the automated system! I called 407-WDW-PLAY, picked "limited time events" from the menu, waited on hold 20 minutes, and ended up with someone in Dining, who transferred me over to Recreation. And then I waited on hold again.

I was told the same - premium seats not available at 8pm that day. Though I was happy to book general seating.


----------



## neechofish

Hi.

What are the chances of other dates being announced? I have 3 nights in Orlando 27, 28 & 29 September. I would like to do both MNSSHP and US HHN. Both parties are only on 29th for my stay.


----------



## monique5

neechofish said:


> Hi.
> 
> What are the chances of other dates being announced? I have 3 nights in Orlando 27, 28 & 29 September. I would like to do both MNSSHP and US HHN. Both parties are only on 29th for my stay.



Nope.


----------



## ErinsMommy

neechofish said:


> Hi.
> 
> What are the chances of other dates being announced? I have 3 nights in Orlando 27, 28 & 29 September. I would like to do both MNSSHP and US HHN. Both parties are only on 29th for my stay.



Unfortunately not likely at all - once the dates are announced that's pretty much all there will be.


----------



## FoxC63

@s3058  and @Felicis 
*
Legend of Sleepy Hollow @ Disney's Fort Wilderness*
The event will include a showing of the 1949 classic animated Disney film, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_, followed by another 1949 classic _The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad_, and lastly. Then guests will be able to have a meet-and-greet experience with the Headless Horseman. _All guests of the event will receive a limited edition Headless Horseman pin, and Premium Ticket guests will receive an additional “goody bag.”_

*Dates: *September 29th and 30th, Thursdays through Sundays in October, and the last Monday and Tuesday of October; the 30th and 31st.

*Times: *8pm & 10pm 

*Tickets: *Will go on sale six months before each date (for example, for the October 1st show, reservations can be made starting April 1st). Reservations, 407-WDW-PLAY.

_Premium Seating:_ $38 plus tax
_General Admission_: $22 plus tax
Prepay at time of booking. No discounts available. 2D Cancellation Policy


----------



## FoxC63

smallworldnh said:


> I'm not sure if I asked this already, I'm following so many threads in preparation for my upcoming trip that my head is spinning!  Can I use Visa (not Disney) gift cards to purchase the tickets for MNSSHP??


 
Yes.  But I think the Visa GC has cover the entire transaction if doing it online, if you have multiple Visa GC than I recommend calling to purchase them.


----------



## FoxC63

wenpop said:


> So I was reading that in past years Disney has done a Halloween dessert party, Do you think they will do another one this year,???? I was trying to decide to do the Star wars dessert party or not, And the regular dessert party isn't offered during the MNSSHP......


 
Disney has not updated their nighttime entertainment at this time.  Frustrating huh?!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Disney has not updated their nighttime entertainment at this time.  Frustrating huh?!



Seriously.  First ROL dining package is only every other day in September, the late announcement of dates, now just waiting to find out when they go on sale.  I'm thinking the Halloween party is not on the top of Disney's to-do list.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Seriously.  First ROL dining package is only every other day in September, the late announcement of dates, now just waiting to find out when they go on sale.  I'm thinking the Halloween party is not on the top of Disney's to-do list.


 
This is sad.  How did the personal shopper work out?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> This is sad.  How did the personal shopper work out?



She's on it if she'll be in the park prior to our stay.  DD will be soooo excited esp if its a Jack Skellington! Thank you again!


----------



## Minerva'sDad

Found exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Minerva'sDad said:


> Found exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!



Cool story...


----------



## Minerva'sDad

I guess I should have been more specific. I was thanking the original poster for the information provided. I was able to find exactly what I was hoping to find. It was very helpful. 



Minerva'sDad said:


> Found exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## skittles67

dolewhipdreams said:


> Happy dance happy dance happy dance for 9/1!!!!


Same day we're going!!


----------



## Bex258

bethbuchall said:


> I don't know if it's the same as the tours, but they specifically tell you for those that you won't get an e-mail and that it won't show on MDE. So, hopefully, this is the same, and you're secure with that confirmation number.



Bit of an after thought. If they are doing it the same way as the tours, I assume you just walk up to the entrance area and tell them your name and conformation number?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> Bit of an after thought. If they are doing it the same way as the tours, I assume you just walk up to the entrance area and tell them your name and conformation number?



i see looking back this is the headless horseman event.  you can add the reservation along with reservation number as a 'note' on your MDE and it'll print when you print out your itinerary.


----------



## FoxC63

Hollywood Studios

Minnie’s Halloween Dine with Fantasmic Dining Package
Lunch & Dinner
Dates:  Sept 4, 2017 – Nov. 5, 2017
Cost:  $57 per adult and $35 per child, plus tax. Some dining plans accepted.

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/fantasmic-dining-package/


----------



## Bex258

ErinsMommy said:


> i see looking back this is the headless horseman event.  you can add the reservation along with reservation number as a 'note' on your MDE and it'll print when you print out your itinerary.



Yeah sorry, I noticed I did not make that clear. Thank you, I've just done that.


----------



## Tk0021

Can't wait. We have been planning for this party for a year hopping that September 1 st would be a party date and it is. My two girls (6 and 4) want to dress as Moana and my wife got t shirts made for the rest of the family.


----------



## FoxC63

Tk0021 said:


> Can't wait. We have been planning for this party for a year hopping that September 1 st would be a party date and it is. My two girls (6 and 4) want to dress as Moana and my wife got t shirts made for the rest of the family.


 
 to the party!  Sounds like you & your family is set to go!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Would you say that you were able to do everything you wanted to do within one night?

I'm hoping to meet Jack & sally and the Winnie the pooh characters plus do hallowishes, hocus pocus show and parade.

The above are my main priorities but wondering if a second night is needed or if I'll be ok with just one?

Opinions from your own experiences?


----------



## FoxC63

@Tk0021

Here are a few more links;
Official MNSSHP 2017 Guest List
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/

Official August Planning
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-august-2017-countdown-thread-feeling-hot-hot-hot.3507384/

Official September Planning
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-september-2017-thread.3551352/


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Would you say that you were able to do everything you wanted to do within one night?
> 
> I'm hoping to meet Jack & sally and the Winnie the pooh characters plus do hallowishes, hocus pocus show and parade.
> 
> The above are my main priorities but wondering if a second night is needed or if I'll be ok with just one?
> 
> Opinions from your own experiences?


 
If this is your plan it will work out perfectly, if you add anymore M&G's you might need two parties depending on when your MNSSHP day is.  Again, what you have listed is a great, easy plan that will allow you to secure MM photo ops, ToT'ing and getting your SotMK card.
Oh yeah and rides!!!


----------



## Felicis

s3058 said:


> In wilderness lodge they are doing a screening of the headless horseman movie and then I think there is a meet and greet. Regular ticket is around 25 and include a pin, premium is 38 and include a pin and goodie bag.
> 
> Jack Skelengton and Sally from the nightmare before Christmas



Thank you! Another movie to the list of must watch before we go!


----------



## FoxC63

@Felicis 

Which one The legend of Sleepy Hollow or Nightmare before Christmas?  Also don't forget about Hocus Pocus


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> If this is your plan it will work out perfectly, if you add anymore M&G's you might need two parties depending on when your MNSSHP day is.  Again, what you have listed is a great, easy plan that will allow you to secure MM photo ops, ToT'ing and getting your SotMK card.
> Oh yeah and rides!!!


Great, thank you. As this is our first and probably last time for a long while, I want to make sure we make the most of it. I did forget to include the haunted mansion ride, I definitely can't forget about that.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

So excited!!!
Went to MNSSHP for the first time back in 2015.  Went to 2 parties and loved it
Now I going back for 2 more parties on Sept 29th and Oct 1.
Dinning already booked those days
MNSSHP is all I can think about.  Halloween is my favorite holiday and Disney does it right


----------



## ErinsMommy

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Would you say that you were able to do everything you wanted to do within one night?
> 
> I'm hoping to meet Jack & sally and the Winnie the pooh characters plus do hallowishes, hocus pocus show and parade.
> 
> The above are my main priorities but wondering if a second night is needed or if I'll be ok with just one?
> 
> Opinions from your own experiences?



You may find it easier to go to Crystal Palace for breakfast, lunch or dinner. Get those characters out of the way and open up more of your party night to shows and rides.


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Great, thank you. As this is our first and probably last time for a long while, I want to make sure we make the most of it. I did forget to include the haunted mansion ride, I definitely can't forget about that.


 
No ma'am, that's a must!  Be sure to get your picture taken with the CM's while you're there


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> You may find it easier to go to Crystal Palace for breakfast, lunch or dinner. Get those characters out of the way and open up more of your party night to shows and rides.


 
But they won't be dressed in Halloween attire.


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy'sPal said:


> So excited!!!
> Went to MNSSHP for the first time back in 2015.  Went to 2 parties and loved it
> Now I going back for 2 more parties on Sept 29th and Oct 1.
> Dinning already booked those days
> MNSSHP is all I can think about.  Halloween is my favorite holiday and Disney does it right


  baaack!

Edit:  Costumes?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FoxC63 said:


> baaack!
> 
> Edit:  Costumes?



Thank you
This will be my 6th overall trip and 3rd solo
Second solo this for MNSSHP
I will never go another time of yr again


----------



## FoxC63

@Goofy'sPal   LOVE It!!!

Hey party goers, 135 days until the first MNSSHP!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FoxC63 said:


> @Goofy'sPal   LOVE It!!!
> 
> Hey party goers, 135 days until the first MNSSHP!!!


Dont know how many days till my 2 party dates but still looking forward and to it


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> But they won't be dressed in Halloween attire.



wasn't sure poster specifically wanted that - sometimes it's just about meeting them


----------



## Tk0021

Me my wife, 2 girls(6 and 4) and my parents and my mother in law are taking our second trip September 1 st - 5 th. I am really glad to see that the 1 st is a Halloween party night because that is what we planned our trip around. My girls are going as Moana. We are staying at AKL Jambo house on rented DVC points from our friends. I am really glad to see all of these people on here taken a September trip too.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> But they won't be dressed in Halloween attire.


And they won't be all together


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Would you say that you were able to do everything you wanted to do within one night?
> 
> I'm hoping to meet Jack & sally and the Winnie the pooh characters plus do hallowishes, hocus pocus show and parade.
> 
> The above are my main priorities but wondering if a second night is needed or if I'll be ok with just one?
> 
> Opinions from your own experiences?


Head to Jack and Sally line at 4.  You should be done by 5:30/6:00 with time to grab a quick bite before lining up for Pooh and friends (by 6:30 to get into their first set). Plenty of time for HM and ToT'ing before securing a spot for the fireworks (by 9:30) then catch the 2nd parade and 12:00 Hocus Pocus show. You're good with time to spare.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> wasn't sure poster specifically wanted that - sometimes it's just about meeting them


 
Hahaha! And I only wrote that to make sure the poster was aware she had a difficult choice to make, after all what child wouldn't want a photo with Pooh & his gang in their Halloween Costumes!  They're just too cute.

You have such a kind heart!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> And they won't be all together
> 
> View attachment 231207


 
Wow!  What a great picture!!!  And I did not know they took their photo in a group setting.  Yep, I see what I'm missing as an adult! So on my list this year!


----------



## FoxC63

Tk0021 said:


> Me my wife, 2 girls(6 and 4) and my parents and my mother in law are taking our second trip September 1 st - 5 th. I am really glad to see that the 1 st is a Halloween party night because that is what we planned our trip around. My girls are going as Moana. We are staying at AKL Jambo house on rented DVC points from our friends. I am really glad to see all of these people on here taken a September trip too.



 to the Party!!!  What are your plans?  Are just your DD's (Disney Daughters) the only ones dressing up?


----------



## alisonslp

we missed out on the parties last year due to Hurricane matthew. Traveled down, only to be canceled for a non event "hurricane" at Disney. I know - better to be safe. It was just really frustrating at the time. We got park hoppers out of the exchange though so that was good  

Anyway, We are going to try again this Sept, since we are going down for a DVC night at AK. Looking forward to some trick or treating and the shows. Hoping to get into BOG just to look around too.


----------



## FoxC63

alisonslp said:


> we missed out on the parties last year due to Hurricane matthew. Traveled down, only to be canceled for a non event "hurricane" at Disney. I know - better to be safe. It was just really frustrating at the time. We got park hoppers out of the exchange though so that was good
> 
> Anyway, We are going to try again this Sept, since we are going down for a DVC night at AK. Looking forward to some trick or treating and the shows. Hoping to get into BOG just to look around too.



 back!  I really hope this trip is the best ever!  What a bummer about Mathew.  I know a lot of us here we're praying for your safety.

EDIT:  Are you planning on purchasing the Express Bus?  And have you been keeping up to date about the new security measures?


----------



## FoxC63

In case some of you missed the link regarding new security procedures that may effect your daily itineraries
here it is:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/n...e-12-post-222-live-reports-pgs-18-20.3594176/

Thumbs up to @hiroMYhero  for keeping us up to date!


----------



## alisonslp

FoxC63 said:


> back!  I really hope this trip is the best ever!  What a bummer about Mathew.  I know a lot of us here we're praying for your safety.
> 
> EDIT:  Are you planning on purchasing the Express Bus?  And have you been keeping up to date about the new security measures?



I don't know what that is. I will have to look into it.

ETA: oh that is SO cool! we have 5 in our party so may be a little pricey and we take a car down so I don't know if it is worth it for us, though it does save a lot of time. For the sept trip, we are not using the hopper passes. We will buy the MNSSHP and do the AK special night. Then just enjoy the resort and out of park fun.


----------



## FoxC63

@alisonslp   This sounds good! 
Sightly  but did you drive down last year, what was that like?  Where were you when the worst of Mathew showed up?  Really. so many people wrote well wishes to all the travelers it was very cool to see this.

I'm not sure if you mentioned your dates but did you read about the Sleepy Hollow Event at Ft. Wilderness?


----------



## alisonslp

FoxC63 said:


> @alisonslp   This sounds good!
> Sightly  but did you drive down last year, what was that like?  Where were you when the worst of Mathew showed up?  Really. so many people wrote well wishes to all the travelers it was very cool to see this.
> 
> I'm not sure if you mentioned your dates but did you read about the Sleepy Hollow Event at Ft. Wilderness?



We drove down from NC the day before Matthew hit. We stayed at Boardwalk. The resort was very accommodating, having several of the restaurants on the boardwalk open, though serving a very limited menu. When they realized it was pretty much a non-event in the Disney area, they opened most up by mid friday and opened DS to resort guests as well. We had a great time in the parks that weekend. It was pretty empty and we were able to visit all 4 parks to ride what we wanted (mine are teens, so they go for the bigger rides only).  But we were disappointed to not do the halloween party. We had even booked Friday after we found out they were canceling thurs but then Fri was canceled too. Worked in our favor though, b/c we ended up with double the amount of park hoppers, which are worth a lot more than the party tix. 

No, I haven't heard about the sleepy hollow. I will have to looking into it. We will be at wilderness for only one night just to experience the resort and staying at OKW for the rest. I will check it out and the dates. Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Cluelyss said:


> Head to Jack and Sally line at 4.  You should be done by 5:30/6:00 with time to grab a quick bite before lining up for Pooh and friends (by 6:30 to get into their first set). Plenty of time for HM and ToT'ing before securing a spot for the fireworks (by 9:30) then catch the 2nd parade and 12:00 Hocus Pocus show. You're good with time to spare.


Thank you so much. Aaaah I'm so excited now. Do you know what the average queue times are for lotso? I forgot about him.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

ErinsMommy said:


> You may find it easier to go to Crystal Palace for breakfast, lunch or dinner. Get those characters out of the way and open up more of your party night to shows and rides.


Oooh I forgot about Crystal palace with the pooh characters. I like the idea of them all in Halloween costumes but thanks for the heads up, I'll keep that in mind and may have photos with them through a dining reservation.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> No ma'am, that's a must!  Be sure to get your picture taken with the CM's while you're there
> 
> View attachment 231184
> 
> View attachment 231185


Oh my gosh, they look awesome! I honestly feel like a child again (Which I know disney does to you anyway) but I'm so excited


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Can anyone suggest less crowded places to watch the parade? I read trip reports and party reviews where they're not on main street watching it, but wouldn't have a clue where the parade runs from and to so where is a quieter but still viewable place?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> Hahaha! And I only wrote that to make sure the poster was aware she had a difficult choice to make, after all what child wouldn't want a photo with Pooh & his gang in their Halloween Costumes!  They're just too cute.
> 
> You have such a kind heart!


 You're making this a pretty obvious decisions via your photos haha. I think I need all 4 in my life a one time - especially in their costumes. Thanks for the photo - if that's your family, you all look fantastic!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Sorry for being a pain and asking lots of questions, but can you only buy the party merchandise and pick up the limited edition sotmk card once the party has officially started at 7pm or can this be done from 4pm?


----------



## FoxC63

alisonslp said:


> I don't know what that is. I will have to look into it.
> 
> ETA: oh that is SO cool! we have 5 in our party so may be a little pricey and we take a car down so I don't know if it is worth it for us, though it does save a lot of time. For the sept trip, we are not using the hopper passes. We will buy the MNSSHP and do the AK special night. Then just enjoy the resort and out of park fun.



Sorry about that, I should have provided you with a link instead of leaving you hanging.  But I'm glad you were able to find it.


----------



## Disneylover99

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Sorry for being a pain and asking lots of questions, but can you only buy the party merchandise and pick up the limited edition sotmk card once the party has officially started at 7pm or can this be done from 4pm?


Last year (at the first party) we bought our party merchandise just before 5pm at the Big Top in Fantasyland.


----------



## Tk0021

FoxC63 said:


> to the Party!!!  What are your plans?  Are just your DD's (Disney Daughters) the only ones dressing up?



Thanks,  My wife had Mickey Halloween t shirts made for the adults in our group, so we will be wearing those. Just the DD are wearing costumes.  Well our arrival day is the 1 st so we are getting the hotel ( AKL) around 10 am hanging out there then headed to MK at 4:00. I am not sure what we plan to do at the party yet. The girls are into Alice and Wonderland right now. I see that they have a MG. Anyone know if that line is very long/what is a good time to meet them?  The shame of it is we were in EPCOT last year and Alice had no line and my girls we not interested at the time.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Disneylover99 said:


> Last year (at the first party) we bought our party merchandise just before 5pm at the Big Top in Fantasyland.


Thank you


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> And they won't be all together
> 
> View attachment 231207



OMG how cute is that?!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  What a great picture!!!  And I did not know they took their photo in a group setting.  Yep, I see what I'm missing as an adult! So on my list this year!



This! Daughter would likely care less, me, on the other hand...LOL.


----------



## GillianP1301

We did our first party last year and I booked the dessert party package, which was fantastic, but it did eat up a lot of party time so I was not able to fully take advantage of character M&Gs and all the special photo ops, plus only got to about half the trick or treat stations. We did get to meet the 7 dwarfs though and that was a huge bucket list item for me. Seeing that photo with Pooh and friends has got me excited to take advantage of more M&Gs this year and definitely solidifying my plan to go to two parties this year. I'm so excited! I'm undecided on whether or not to do the dessert party during one of those parties. We did enjoy it a lot last year and the guaranteed spot for the parade was really nice. I'm leaning towards doing it again.


----------



## Tk0021

FoxC63 said:


> @Tk0021
> 
> Here are a few more links;
> Official MNSSHP 2017 Guest List
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/
> 
> Official August Planning
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-august-2017-countdown-thread-feeling-hot-hot-hot.3507384/
> 
> Official September Planning
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-september-2017-thread.3551352/


Thanks for the links!


----------



## monique5

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Can anyone suggest less crowded places to watch the parade? I read trip reports and party reviews where they're not on main street watching it, but wouldn't have a clue where the parade runs from and to so where is a quieter but still viewable place?



Fronteirland is less crowded than the Hub.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

monique5 said:


> Fronteirland is less crowded than the Hub.


Fabulous -


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Fronteirland is less crowded than the Hub.


Also, that's where the parade starts, so there's much less of a gap between the Headless Horseman and the rest of the parade. If you are down by the flagpole, for example, there's like a 20 minute gap.


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you so much. Aaaah I'm so excited now. Do you know what the average queue times are for lotso? I forgot about him.


We've waited maybe 15-20 minutes between the fireworks and 2nd parade last year. Also had time for Space Mountain before grabbing a parade spot.


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerbell1991 said:


> You're making this a pretty obvious decisions via your photos haha. I think I need all 4 in my life a one time - especially in their costumes. Thanks for the photo - if that's your family, you all look fantastic!


It's my family, and thank you!!


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Hollywood Studios
> 
> Minnie’s Halloween Dine with Fantasmic Dining Package
> Lunch & Dinner
> Dates:  Sept 4, 2017 – Nov. 5, 2017
> Cost:  $57 per adult and $35 per child, plus tax. Some dining plans accepted.
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/fantasmic-dining-package/



Has anyone done this recently?  Our one dinner at H&V during Star Wars Weekends was not a good experience.  But I am so drawn to knocking out all the characters in their cute outfits.  I'm not sure I can get over the horrible experience though to book again.



monique5 said:


> Fronteirland is less crowded than the Hub.



Another vote for Frontierland here!


----------



## monique5

lovingeire said:


> Has anyone done this recently?  Our one dinner at H&V during Star Wars Weekends was not a good experience.  But I am so drawn to knocking out all the characters in their cute outfits.  I'm not sure I can get over the horrible experience though to book again.



We did this past Halloween, and the year before had done it during SW weekend too. IMO, the food was better this past October, their costumes were super cute. Halloween desserts were tasty too. You also received Halloween mini goody bags.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> Has anyone done this recently?  Our one dinner at H&V during Star Wars Weekends was not a good experience.  But I am so drawn to knocking out all the characters in their cute outfits.  I'm not sure I can get over the horrible experience though to book again!


We did it last year, food was just ok, but did it for the experience. We also really enjoyed the SW meal, so if you hated that one, you'll loathe this meal! Lol. But it's a fun, holiday experience and the costumes are so cute.....


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> We did this past Halloween, and the year before had done it during SW weekend too. IMO, the food was better this past October, their costumes were super cute. Halloween desserts were tasty too. You also received Halloween mini goody bags.


What's this?! We did NOT get a goody bag


----------



## monorailrabbit

Joining!! We will be there on 10/5! We haven't been to MNSSHP since 2013 - SO EXCITED!! I know back then costumes rules were a bit more lax... would a Kigurumi be acceptable for adults? We are thinking of doing Chip n' Dale. DH and I are celebrating our 9 year anniversary this trip! The party falls the day after our anniversary day - perfect! We did MVMCP last year and loved it, but I think we are more excited to be back for Halloween!  

https://www.amazon.com/Sazac-Chip-K...s&pd_rd_r=JW30NT67HKMY33XJHEWV&_encoding=UTF8


----------



## Raya

monorailrabbit said:


> would a Kigurumi be acceptable for adults? ]
> 
> Yes, but blazingly hot. I saw a few of those in 2015 and felt bad for the folks melting in them.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> What's this?! We did NOT get a goody bag



@ Minnie's Halloween Dine the CM gave our DD a mini treat bag, all the kids were getting them. CM was awesome, she gave me one too!


----------



## lovingeire

monique5 said:


> We did this past Halloween, and the year before had done it during SW weekend too. IMO, the food was better this past October, their costumes were super cute. Halloween desserts were tasty too. You also received Halloween mini goody bags.



Good to know the food was better in October than SWW!



Cluelyss said:


> We did it last year, food was just ok, but did it for the experience. We also really enjoyed the SW meal, so if you hated that one, you'll loathe this meal! Lol. But it's a fun, holiday experience and the costumes are so cute.....



First, I am a sucker for meeting characters (and in costumes...) so that might be what motivates my decision, even though we will just be two adults. 

Our Star Wars experience was mostly bad because of our server.  It did pour that evening so trying to huddle under an umbrella while we waited a very long time to be seated (even with our reservation) may have put us in a sour mood to begin with, but we were super excited about it so I don't think that ruined it for us.  But our server was less than attentive.  I ordered a glass of wine and there was a bug in it and when I could finally let her know she was like sorry and walked away and dismissed it.  It's not like I drank half of it and there was a bug in it...  The bathrooms were filthy.  So even though the food wasn't stellar and character interaction was ok the service/cleanliness kind of killed it for us.  It's actually the only time I have ever complained at a Disney restaurant.  I'm not sure if it was just an off night or super busy because of SWW and/or the weather, but definitely wasn't what I expect from Disney.  (And we've done the Disney Jr. breakfast there without any issues as well so I think that's why it was super surprising to us.)


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Sorry for being a pain and asking lots of questions, but can you only buy the party merchandise and pick up the limited edition sotmk card once the party has officially started at 7pm or can this be done from 4pm?


We've always been able to pick up our SOTMK card as soon as we entered (just need to show your party wristband).


----------



## FoxC63

alisonslp said:


> We drove down from NC the day before Matthew hit. We stayed at Boardwalk. The resort was very accommodating, having several of the restaurants on the boardwalk open, though serving a very limited menu. When they realized it was pretty much a non-event in the Disney area, they opened most up by mid friday and opened DS to resort guests as well. We had a great time in the parks that weekend. It was pretty empty and we were able to visit all 4 parks to ride what we wanted (mine are teens, so they go for the bigger rides only).  But we were disappointed to not do the halloween party. We had even booked Friday after we found out they were canceling thurs but then Fri was canceled too. Worked in our favor though, b/c we ended up with double the amount of park hoppers, which are worth a lot more than the party tix.
> 
> No, I haven't heard about the sleepy hollow. I will have to looking into it. We will be at wilderness for only one night just to experience the resort and staying at OKW for the rest. I will check it out and the dates. Thanks!


*
Legend of Sleepy Hollow @ Disney's Fort Wilderness*
The event will include a showing of the 1949 classic animated Disney film, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_, followed by another 1949 classic _The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad_, and lastly. Then guests will be able to have a meet-and-greet experience with the Headless Horseman. _All guests of the event will receive a limited edition Headless Horseman pin, and Premium Ticket guests will receive an additional “goody bag.”_

*Dates: *September 29th and 30th, Thursdays through Sundays in October, and the last Monday and Tuesday of October; the 30th and 31st.

*Times: *8pm & 10pm

*Tickets: *Will go on sale six months before each date (for example, for the October 1st show, reservations can be made starting April 1st). Reservations, 407-WDW-PLAY.

_Premium Seating:_ $38 plus tax
_General Admission_: $22 plus tax
Prepay at time of booking. No discounts available. 2D Cancellation Policy


----------



## FoxC63

monorailrabbit said:


> Joining!! We will be there on 10/5! We haven't been to MNSSHP since 2013 - SO EXCITED!! I know back then costumes rules were a bit more lax... would a Kigurumi be acceptable for adults? We are thinking of doing Chip n' Dale. DH and I are celebrating our 9 year anniversary this trip! The party falls the day after our anniversary day - perfect! We did MVMCP last year and loved it, but I think we are more excited to be back for Halloween!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sazac-Chip-K...s&pd_rd_r=JW30NT67HKMY33XJHEWV&_encoding=UTF8



 to the party!  Don't hate me I had to google "Kigurumi" The costume would be perfect as long as there is no masks.  "We are thinking of doing Chip n' Dale" - you mean as a M&G?  Congratulations on the Anniversary!


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Sorry for being a pain and asking lots of questions, but can you only buy the party merchandise and pick up the limited edition sotmk card once the party has officially started at 7pm or can this be done from 4pm?



I totally agree with @Cluelyss  You can get SotMK card starting at 4pm but wanted to add the following:  This line can be long at the beginning and you *must* wear your party wrist band to pick this up.  The CM's in charge will mark you party wrist band with a magic marker to show you received it also it is ONE per wrist band.
Can't wait to get ours!


----------



## FoxC63

My DS is in a school play at his public Jr. high school.  Dress rehearsals were yesterday and today he and his classmates performed the play - NO Parents, family members or friends are allowed to attend.  
Instead the teacher is making a CD and passing those to us.  Is this norm? I totally understand Security Issues but has anyone else experience this?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> My DS is in a school play at his public Jr. high school.  Dress rehearsals were yesterday and today he and his classmates performed the play - NO Parents, family members or friends are allowed to attend.
> Instead the teacher is making a CD and passing those to us.  Is this norm? I totally understand Security Issues but has anyone else experience this?



Wow never heard of this at all.  Our school's 8th grade class puts on a school play which anyone can buy a ticket to. So who are they performing for? Other students? Teachers? An empty auditorium?


----------



## ErinsMommy

monorailrabbit said:


> Joining!! We will be there on 10/5! We haven't been to MNSSHP since 2013 - SO EXCITED!! I know back then costumes rules were a bit more lax... would a Kigurumi be acceptable for adults? We are thinking of doing Chip n' Dale. DH and I are celebrating our 9 year anniversary this trip! The party falls the day after our anniversary day - perfect! We did MVMCP last year and loved it, but I think we are more excited to be back for Halloween!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sazac-Chip-K...s&pd_rd_r=JW30NT67HKMY33XJHEWV&_encoding=UTF8



Honestly looks like you'll sweat up a storm in that costume. I would think it would be way too hot/heavy!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Wow never heard of this at all.  Our school's 8th grade class puts on a school play which anyone can buy a ticket to. So who are they performing for? Other students? Teachers? An empty auditorium?



Yep, Empty Auditorium.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, Empty Auditorium.



Wow thats just sad.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree with @Cluelyss  You can get SotMK card starting at 4pm but wanted to add the following:  This line can be long at the beginning and you *must* wear your party wrist band to pick this up.  The CM's in charge will mark you party wrist band with a magic marker to show you received it also it is ONE per wrist band.
> Can't wait to get ours!


Thank you. I assume they check your wristband when buying party merchandise also?


----------



## FoxC63

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you. I assume they check your wristband when buying party merchandise also?



As for party merchandise I do believe it was reported that they were able to purchase party specific merchandise when they showed their party voucher or plastic card, I can't remember which.  I'm not sure if that will change for this year though.  I'd wear the band.


----------



## Nemo32

Hi, joining in here! I will be in WDW from 10/9-10/17. Hoping to do MNSHHP on 10/10. We booked a 5:35pm 'Ohana dinner since their service is usually quick. I was hoping to get to park around 6:45pm. Is that too late? I originally wanted 5pm dinner, but an error on the website yesterday morning caused me to lose that and my BOG lunch ressie!


----------



## FoxC63

Nemo32 said:


> Hi, joining in here! I will be in WDW from 10/9-10/17. Hoping to do MNSHHP on 10/10. We booked a 5:35pm 'Ohana dinner since their service is usually quick. I was hoping to get to park around 6:45pm. Is that too late? I originally wanted 5pm dinner, but an error on the website yesterday morning caused me to lose that and my BOG lunch ressie!



 to the party! Is this your first MNSSHP?  If so than I personally think arriving at 6:45pm is late, but than again I'm not sure what your plans are.  Most people eat a full late lunch and arrive at the gate by 3:30ish and usually pick up a small bite to eat at a Quick Serve.  Might want to think about a plan.


----------



## Pkltm

Nemo32 said:


> Hi, joining in here! I will be in WDW from 10/9-10/17. Hoping to do MNSHHP on 10/10. We booked a 5:35pm 'Ohana dinner since their service is usually quick. I was hoping to get to park around 6:45pm. Is that too late? I originally wanted 5pm dinner, but an error on the website yesterday morning caused me to lose that and my BOG lunch ressie!



Its not too late, but keep in mind that O'hana often runs late, we didnt get in until 30 minutes past our reservation time, and from what I read that is pretty normal. We will be there that week too!



FoxC63 said:


> As for party merchandise I do believe it was reported that they were able to purchase party specific merchandise when they showed their party voucher or plastic card, I can't remember which.  I'm not sure if that will change for this year though.  I'd wear the band.



I would agree, just wear the band, CMs look for it when crossing from land to land too.


----------



## Nemo32

FoxC63 said:


> to the party! Is this your first MNSSHP?  If so than I personally think arriving at 6:45pm is late, but than again I'm not sure what your plans are.  Most people eat a full late lunch and arrive at the gate by 3:30ish and usually pick up a small bite to eat at a Quick Serve.  Might want to think about a plan.



Thank you for the welcome! So glad to finally be going during MNSSHP and F&W! This is years in the making. It is our first time and while ideally, I would want to be there at 6pm, DBF had two requests - 'Ohana and more time at DHS. My hands are a little tied this trip with MNSSHP, F&W, Pandora, Sense of Africa Tour, etc. We have a few big table service meals that are new for both of us that I don't want to sacrifice for 'Ohana. We are also at Poly for first part of week, so trying to do MNSSHP and the monorail restaurants while there. So, I may just have to deal and get there after 'Ohana, whenever that may be. We aren't interested in M&G. But I do want to see the fireworks and parade plus get some Hallo treats and merchandise. I have a lot of park time dedicated to MK other times during the week, so don't need to focus on rides either. And we are late nights (despite our AK morning next day) and don't mind staying until the end! 



Pkltm said:


> Its not too late, but keep in mind that O'hana often runs late, we didnt get in until 30 minutes past our reservation time, and from what I read that is pretty normal. We will be there that week too!



I'm hoping that since we are staying at Poly, we can get into the ressie a little early. But it is good to keep in mind that it could be the opposite! I plan to keep checking to see if an earlier time opens as well. Saturday I can book ADRs for second part of week.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Nemo32 said:


> Hi, joining in here! I will be in WDW from 10/9-10/17. Hoping to do MNSHHP on 10/10. We booked a 5:35pm 'Ohana dinner since their service is usually quick. I was hoping to get to park around 6:45pm. Is that too late? I originally wanted 5pm dinner, but an error on the website yesterday morning caused me to lose that and my BOG lunch ressie!



I wouldn't book an Ohana for a party night.  They seat late and I've never been, but due to their seating late, I'm not sure their service can be considered quick.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Nemo32

ErinsMommy said:


> I wouldn't book an Ohana for a party night.  They seat late and I've never been, but due to their seating late, I'm not sure their service can be considered quick.  Just my two cents.



Well, I just checked and booked a 3:45pm dinner. It's early, but DBF said he's ok with late lunch/early dinner and we can snack at the party if it means getting there earlier. So thank you to everyone here for making me think twice about the timing! I never would have thought, haha. This is why I love having all of you on the Dis!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Nemo32 said:


> Well, I just checked and booked a 3:45pm dinner. It's early, but DBF said he's ok with late lunch/early dinner and we can snack at the party if it means getting there earlier. So thank you to everyone here for making me think twice about the timing! I never would have thought, haha. This is why I love having all of you on the Dis!



Being that dinner starts at 3:30 you should be all set!  Enjoy dinner & the party


----------



## ErinsMommy

so its been about a week since they announced dates.  at this point, im not hopeful we'll know prices or when they go on sale until after Easter.


----------



## Mollymovacca

You guys have convinced me... we are planning two parties now instead of one!! Now to decide between 9/22 and 9/26! We are doing the 9/24 for sure! I am beyond excited!!! It will be our first time to the party! Our DS (5 this next trip) has said we are either going as Buzz, Woody and Jessie... Jake, Cubby and Izzy or Catboy, Gekko or Owlette from pj masks!! Haha!


----------



## ErinsMommy

We're going 9/19 and 9/24 (beginning of stay and end of stay).  Gives her 7 days to work her way through the first found of candy and hopefully make a whole lot less stops because she wants a snack.


----------



## acln

So as far as info like parade times, castle shows, character m&g locations, etc...is that something typically released before the parties start or we wait to find that all out after the first party?


----------



## IrishNYC

Whew! Caught up on the last 5-6 pages since I hadn't gotten any alerts!



ErinsMommy said:


> Awesome, thank you! Just wondering if I have to take into account the weight of her candy stash when getting on an airplane or through security. And if so, some kid is going to be happy to have all that candy left behind for them. LOL.





Cluelyss said:


> We left a very nice treat bag behind for housekeeping! This was our 2 night haul!
> View attachment 230687
> 
> Best money I ever spent was on a portable luggage scale. I spent less than $10 on it, and it's been a lifesaver!!



We have free luggage for 3 coming home, but only 2 going down to Orlando, so bag 3 will be for souvenirs and candy. 



monique5 said:


> Fronteirland is less crowded than the Hub.





lovingeire said:


> Another vote for Frontierland here!



And another vote for Frontierland!


----------



## waydownunder

This is our first trip to WDW and I am excited that Hubby and will be doing a party on 9/19, now just got to figure out costumes.  This thread has been an awesome help with planning.  We are going to have a sleep in that morning then head to Disney Springs for lunch and aim at MK to attend party at 4.00pm.


----------



## monorailrabbit

ErinsMommy said:


> Honestly looks like you'll sweat up a storm in that costume. I would think it would be way too hot/heavy!



Ah! Good point - didn't think about that. My friend just pointed them out to me and I just went into OMG mode! Hahaha. Back to the drawing board, unless we are dedicated enough to melt!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

ErinsMommy said:


> Being that dinner starts at 3:30 you should be all set!  Enjoy dinner & the party



I missed if you said your annual pass, but they won't let you enter that early on party ticket alone. You'd have to use one of your days if you are not annual pass.


----------



## georgina

FeralCatRogue said:


> I missed if you said your annual pass, but they won't let you enter that early on party ticket alone. You'd have to use one of your days if you are not annual pass.



I don't think they will need a ticket to dine at ohana.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FeralCatRogue said:


> I missed if you said your annual pass, but they won't let you enter that early on party ticket alone. You'd have to use one of your days if you are not annual pass.



You dont have to need a park ticket for Ohana- it's at the Poly


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> We have free luggage for 3 coming home, but only 2 going down to Orlando, so bag 3 will be for souvenirs and candy.



 So do you check in an empty suitcase on the flight there?


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> So do you check in an empty suitcase on the flight there?


It'll either be a suitcase in a suitcase on the way down, or more likely a sturdy duffle that DH usually uses as his luggage, but will fold up nicely in the real luggage.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> It'll either be a suitcase in a suitcase on the way down, or more likely a sturdy duffle that DH usually uses as his luggage, but will fold up nicely in the real luggage.



Love that! May try and talk DH into folding one up in his - mine is always overpacked lol


----------



## rudora

ErinsMommy said:


> So do you check in an empty suitcase on the flight there?



My strategy is to use a collapsible duffle bag (usually my gym bag) and pack it in our checked luggage. Once at Disney we put all of our dirty clothes into this extra bag. Really any bag that collapses down nice and small yet is durable enough to survive being a checked bag would work for this purpose. Then the suitcase we had all of our clothes nicely packed in to repackage all of our goodies and treats from the party so they stay safe and in one piece for the return trip home.


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> Love that! May try and talk DH into folding one up in his - mine is always overpacked lol


I'm a reformed chronic overpacker. I'm still guilty of it when we drive on vacations. Or cruise our of NYC. Cruises are really bad for me and overpacking. The one time we made the mistake of flying on Spirit (it was President's week and there were 7 of us!) and I overpacked...that was a $400 overweight lesson learned.


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> You guys have convinced me... we are planning two parties now instead of one!! Now to decide between 9/22 and 9/26! We are doing the 9/24 for sure! I am beyond excited!!! It will be our first time to the party! Our DS (5 this next trip) has said we are either going as Buzz, Woody and Jessie... Jake, Cubby and Izzy or Catboy, Gekko or Owlette from pj masks!! Haha!



Well  to the party!  So happy to hear you've been following along and plan on doing two parties!


----------



## FoxC63

waydownunder said:


> This is our first trip to WDW and I am excited that Hubby and will be doing a party on 9/19, now just got to figure out costumes.  This thread has been an awesome help with planning.  We are going to have a sleep in that morning then head to Disney Springs for lunch and aim at MK to attend party at 4.00pm.



 to the party!  Sounds like a perfect plan!


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> So as far as info like parade times, castle shows, character m&g locations, etc...is that something typically released before the parties start or we wait to find that all out after the first party?



A little bit of both!  We usually see a map which includes Parade, shows & fireworks prior to the party.  @monique5 I think would be best to answer this as she is the Host of this thread.  We do get confirmation of when the Characters actually come out from DISers who post it *during* the first two or three parties.  @Disneylover99 is just one of many who posted last year, she said we'd hear from her again this year and I believe she'll be attending the first party in August!

Also you can view last years map here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/


----------



## dfurst05

waydownunder said:


> This is our first trip to WDW and I am excited that Hubby and will be doing a party on 9/19, now just got to figure out costumes.  This thread has been an awesome help with planning.  We are going to have a sleep in that morning then head to Disney Springs for lunch and aim at MK to attend party at 4.00pm.



This is our plan for our party day, too!!


----------



## wwffan7385

Heading to our first party in late August.  Is Dr. Facilier available anywhere else other than the Dance Party?  He's on my bucket list of characters.


----------



## FoxC63

@dfurst05  and @wwffan7385

 to the party!!!  @dfurst05 I'm sure many were happy your thoughts about the August dates were wrong.  Could have started WWIII  @wwffan7385  Dr. Facilier performs in the Hocus Pocus Show and at Club Villain 2016.  He does not have a M&G like other characters.


----------



## FoxC63

Tk0021 said:


> The girls are into Alice and Wonderland right now. I see that they have a MG. *Anyone know if that line is very long/what is a good time to meet them?*  The shame of it is we were in EPCOT last year and Alice had no line and my girls we not interested at the time.



Got it!


----------



## FoxC63

@wwffan7385  Dr. Facilier at Club Villain 2016



Hocus Pocus Show


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> I was looking into this from 2016 thread and am still trying to find the answer, if anyone met with *Alice & her friends* last year and could assist that would be great!



@Tk0021 
Found:  "We were first for pooh and friends. They were a few minutes late- came out about 7:05 Ish. We watched Queen of Hearts/Tweedles and then Alice and Hatter come out right at 7 and then a few minutes later Pooh and the gang came out." 2016 MNSSHP post #6212, page 311 by @DisneyLove2015 
Woot!  Hope this helps!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

georgina said:


> I don't think they will need a ticket to dine at ohana.





ErinsMommy said:


> You dont have to need a park ticket for Ohana- it's at the Poly



And that is why I should not post while doing homework! Enjoy O'hana!


----------



## Felicis

Ok, I think we have decided on which day we will book the party! Thursday 5th October! It is a non park day for us, so we can just relax at the resort for the day before heading in for the party. It isn't likely to be a date that we have to buy as soon as it goes on sale is it?


----------



## FoxC63

Felicis said:


> Ok, I think we have decided on which day we will book the party! Thursday 5th October! It is a non park day for us, so we can just relax at the resort for the day before heading in for the party. It isn't likely to be a date that we have to buy as soon as it goes on sale is it?



No not at all.

EDIT:  Kenneythepirate crowd calendar looks really great for your MNSSHP!
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=1


----------



## Felicis

FoxC63 said:


> No not at all.
> 
> EDIT:  Kenneythepirate crowd calendar looks really great for your MNSSHP!
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=1



Oh yay! That makes it even better! Thanks!


----------



## DAH90

Hey everyone can someone help me. I just checked the Special Events tickets on MDE and it states that MNSSHP is sold out. I have been off the boards for a couple of days, did I just miss out on everything or is this a glitch.


----------



## FoxC63

DAH90 said:


> Hey everyone can someone help me. I just checked the Special Events tickets on MDE and it states that MNSSHP is sold out. I have been off the boards for a couple of days, did I just miss out on everything or is this a glitch.



No you're fine.  I believe the tickets will go on sale sometime in early May.


----------



## FoxC63

TGIF!!!

Happy Good Friday Everyone!


----------



## DAH90

FoxC63 said:


> No you're fine.  I believe the tickets will go on sale sometime in early May.


Thank you!


----------



## acln

FoxC63 said:


> A little bit of both!  We usually see a map which includes Parade, shows & fireworks prior to the party.  @monique5 I think would be best to answer this as she is the Host of this thread.  We do get confirmation of when the Characters actually come out from DISers who post it *during* the first two or three parties.  @Disneylover99 is just one of many who posted last year, she said we'd hear from her again this year and I believe she'll be attending the first party in August!
> 
> Also you can view last years map here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/



Okay awesome, thanks! I've been trying to make myself a more detailed plan for the night and have based it off last years map and show times. Hoping things don't change too much but I'll be sure to check back here for updates!


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> @Disneylover99 is just one of many who posted last year, she said we'd hear from her again this year and I believe she'll be attending the first party in August!



I'm also planning to attend the first party - if anyone has stuff they need I can pick it up for them. One of my favorite years was the one I where I got to get a Mickey popcorn bucket for a little girl here on DIS.


----------



## AMC3boys

FoxC63 said:


> No you're fine.  I believe the tickets will go on sale sometime in early May.


Thanks.  I've been checking every week or so and then I saw "SOLD OUT" and thought I missed it.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> @dfurst05  and @wwffan7385
> 
> to the party!!!  @dfurst05 I'm sure many were happy your thoughts about the August dates were wrong.  Could have started WWIII  @wwffan7385  Dr. Facilier performs in the Hocus Pocus Show and at Club Villain 2016.  He does not have a M&G like other characters.



I'm glad I was wrong, too! Although I won't be going in August more parties = more fun for everyone.


----------



## Cluelyss

acln said:


> Okay awesome, thanks! I've been trying to make myself a more detailed plan for the night and have based it off last years map and show times. Hoping things don't change too much but I'll be sure to check back here for updates!


Showtimes will be listed on Disney's site in advance. The map won't be available until the day of the first party (or sometimes a day or two prior, if it's leaked). Still, the map won't show which characters are meeting where - that info will come from those at the first party (and then Kenny the Pirate will add it to his map).


----------



## DWillowBay

FoxC63 said:


> I was looking into this from 2016 thread and am still trying to find the answer, if anyone met with *Alice & her friends* last year and could assist that would be great!



Of course, I can only speak to the night that we attended in September...but Alice's line was always quite long and it seemed that they took a lot of breaks (heat?).   No matter when we passed them (by the tea cups), the line was either very long or the characters were taking a break.   I would have loved to meet with them, but time is a precious commodity during MNSSHP for me.


----------



## jbeyes

Hi everyone! Joining in to follow along and learn the ropes for our end of August trip- NEXT year in 2018 lol. It never occurred to me that a MNNSHP would be an option for us and I was kicking myself for not adding one more day to our 5 day tickets (I bought them earlier this year before the expiration started and to save some $$.) 

I know a lot of people are not thrilled about the holiday creep into August but it will be a great way for us to extend out trip by a day if they continue the event in August next year and I personally don't have as much of an issue with this particular holiday extending, maybe because it benefits us or maybe because it doesn't have a religious association for me? Either way, I'm so excited!!


----------



## siskaren

Felicis said:


> Ok, I think we have decided on which day we will book the party! Thursday 5th October! It is a non park day for us, so we can just relax at the resort for the day before heading in for the party. It isn't likely to be a date that we have to buy as soon as it goes on sale is it?



No date is a date that you have to buy tickets for as soon as they go on sale - even Halloween itself (which is guaranteed to sell out) won't sell out until at least August (and has gone as late as early October before selling out).


----------



## FoxC63

jbeyes said:


> Hi everyone! Joining in to follow along and learn the ropes for our end of August trip- NEXT year in 2018 lol. It never occurred to me that a MNNSHP would be an option for us and I was kicking myself for not adding one more day to our 5 day tickets (I bought them earlier this year before the expiration started and to save some $$.)
> 
> I know a lot of people are not thrilled about the holiday creep into August but it will be a great way for us to extend out trip by a day if they continue the event in August next year and I personally don't have as much of an issue with this particular holiday extending, maybe because it benefits us or maybe because it doesn't have a religious association for me? Either way, I'm so excited!!


 to the party we're so happy you'll be able to make it in *2018*!!


----------



## oceanmarina

AMC3boys said:


> Thanks.  I've been checking every week or so and then I saw "SOLD OUT" and thought I missed it.



Me too! I've been checking the WDW site every day to see when the tickets go on sale & this morning I saw the "sold out" & was like what?!?!  So glad to hear I didn't miss them! Hoping to get the first night, 8/25 as it's the only night that matches up with our trip days.


----------



## FoxC63

oceanmarina said:


> Me too! I've been checking the WDW site every day to see when the tickets go on sale & this morning I saw the "sold out" & was like what?!?!  So glad to hear I didn't miss them! Hoping to get the first night, 8/25 as it's the only night that matches up with our trip days.



Most likely we'll see them go on sale in early May.


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> I'm glad I was wrong, too! Although I won't be going in August more parties = more fun for everyone.



I do remember you mentioning September, I could swear it was 17th?

EDIT:  I see you moved it to the 19th - either way, either day have a great time!


----------



## The10sPro

Sept 7th for me! So excited


----------



## rstamm

I will be going for the first time for just the party and not already be in the park can I make FP with just my party ticket?
If I can will it let me start picking attractions at 3:30?
I'm surprised that you can do this since the party is only suppose to start at 7 even though I know they let you in at 4.
Thanks!


----------



## AngelDisney

rstamm said:


> I will be going for the first time for just the party and not already be in the park can I make FP with just my party ticket?
> If I can will it let me start picking attractions at 3:30?
> I'm surprised that you can do this since the party is only suppose to start at 7 even though I know they let you in at 4.
> Thanks!



You are allowed into MK at 4 pm. So you can book FPs before 6:30 pm. Party starts at 7 pm and No FP use during the party.
Hope this helps!


----------



## rstamm

I thought that is what I was reading but just wasn't sure, that is a great perk being able to book 3 fp before the party starts with only your party ticket.


----------



## AngelDisney

I have a question about assigning party tickets. I am buying tickets for my two nieces under 16 and they are not going to the party with me. They are going with their friends' family. If I buy tickets for them and assign the tickets to them upon completion of the purchase. Do I have to exchange the tickets with my ID since I am the adult who purchases the tickets? They don't have magic bands and are only going to the party. If the tickets are assigned to them, am I still able to get the card tickets for them or will they have to bring their birth certificates to exchange the ticket vouchers for party cards? They need the party cards to access the party entitlements. TIA?


----------



## Mal6586

AngelDisney said:


> I have a question about assigning party tickets. I am buying tickets for my two nieces under 16 and they are not going to the party with me. They are going with their friends' family. If I buy tickets for them and assign the tickets to them upon completion of the purchase. Do I have to exchange the tickets with my ID since I am the adult who purchases the tickets? They don't have magic bands and are only going to the party. If the tickets are assigned to them, am I still able to get the card tickets for them or will they have to bring their birth certificates to exchange the ticket vouchers for party cards? They need the party cards to access the party entitlements. TIA?


When you buy them, you'll have an option to get actual ticket cards mailed to you. We usually do that anyway even though we have magic bands just as a backup plan.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> I do remember you mentioning September, I could swear it was 17th?
> 
> EDIT:  I see you moved it to the 19th - either way, either day have a great time!



The 17th will be our party day. If I said the 19th somewhere that was a mistake. It will be interesting to see what our family decides to focus on. The availability of rides is what got me interested in MNSSHP but once I started doing more research I fell down the rabbit hole and realized there is SO much to do. It's too bad there are 7 of us because that makes it impossible for us to afford two parties.

Already our family has shown a disinterest in character meet and greets. I know a lot of people love them and I think it is great that MNSSHP has so many unique and "rare" characters. On my first trip to WDW as a child (when I was 6ish) my mom retells the story of how all I wanted was to meet characters and get autographs - I had no interest in rides.

But at least for us on this trip it may turn out to be one less thing we will have to do during the party so that we will have more time for other activities. In past trips to WDW parades haven't been a huge focus, but maybe this time will be different.  I for sure want to check out the Hocus Pocus show and HalloWishes though.


----------



## Bex258

monorailrabbit said:


> Ah! Good point - didn't think about that. My friend just pointed them out to me and I just went into OMG mode! Hahaha. Back to the drawing board, unless we are dedicated enough to melt!



Don't know if this will help you but I was looking at doing Chip and Dale with my friend, sadly see isn't with me on the trip.

I was going to wear brown or as close to brown as I can get shorts and a brown t-shirt (basic fruit of the loom came in a good brown). Then add a strip of white and then a bit of black fabric on the back ending in the tail and a bit of cream fabric on the front. Then add ears to a headband and paint the tip of my nose black/red.
- I did see these hats ages ago, not sure If they are still sold but they would be hot to wear (if we had done this plan I would have put it on for photos) http://www.thecatyouandus.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/IMG_5695.jpg


----------



## AngelDisney

Mal6586 said:


> When you buy them, you'll have an option to get actual ticket cards mailed to you. We usually do that anyway even though we have magic bands just as a backup plan.



Thanks!
Do you know how much they charge to mail to Canada? For WDW tickets, it's $25.


----------



## RigatoniFeline

I have always wanted to attend a party so I'm really excited that we will be able to now that our last night is 8/29. I'm not sure what my game plan is as my girls are 3 and 5 and I doubt they will make it to the end. I originally planned to do MK that day for our last day but do you think I should change one of our rest days to MK and then just show up for the party at 4?


----------



## BrittyRo

Can't wait! September 19th for us!


----------



## Farro

So we have not seen the new(ish) queue for Peter Pan and plan to fast pass it again this trip. 

Was wondering, how long is the line for Peter Pan usually at the Halloween Party? Perhaps it will be our best chance to see the queue. Maybe we will go on it during the first parade?


----------



## monique5

*Alice & The Mad Hatter*

I got in the Jack & Sally line around 4:20. Line was long, but not too bad based on reports. Family rode rides then joined me around 5:40. We finished around 6-6:15pm then headed to the Cruela line. She was out @ 7pm, finished around 7:15. Checked on 7D, but line already 3 hours -- we did go back a the end of the night around 11:20 and the wait was 10 minutes, CM gave DD about 3 mini Mine Train baskets. So headed to Queen of Hearts & Tweedles, this line was different from Alice & Mad Hatter. They were on break, PP were confused, I knew the lines thanks to reports. Yeah! We were the 1st for that set, and they came out interacting and cutting up. DD was dressed as the Red Queen, so a lot of interaction, they took their time with the guests. Went to the Speedway and then came back to check on Alice/MH, line got long while in the QoH line. CM advised ~15min before due out again, so I waited. Family rode Tea Cups & Speedway again, then joined me in line. We were 6th in line, but 2 families in front of me, PP did not return in time, so they let PP go in front of them. We were finished by 8:15pm. This was on Halloween night.   

Having a Plan, but willing to be flexible, and checking out live reports before your party makes a difference. PP are great about letting us know in advance. PP posted map of characters in the thread last year, this was a GREAT HELP!

EDIT- We had to be finished before 8pm b/c we saw the 1st parade on Main Street.


----------



## Avalon_toon

With the first party Aug. 25, does this mean they will transition the park to Halloween decor after close on the 24th?


----------



## Disneylover99

Avalon_toon said:


> With the first party Aug. 25, does this mean they will transition the park to Halloween decor after close on the 24th?


It will probably start at least 3 or 4 days before the first party.


----------



## Avalon_toon

Disneylover99 said:


> It will probably start at least 3 or 4 days before the first party.


Oh, that's great!  We will be there to see it go from summer to fall!  Now I just need to convince my family to dress up and go to the party....


----------



## lindsayjs

A question for all of you party veterans: We'll be attending the party on our first park day and I'm trying to plan my park for the following day. Which park is best when you know you won't make rope drop? I was thinking DHS since I can fp+ our must-dos and there's not too many other things high on the list there. We're normally a rope drop group so planning differently is puzzling me!


----------



## Mal6586

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks!
> Do you know how much they charge to mail to Canada? For WDW tickets, it's $25.


I'm not 100% sure, but after a little googling, I think it's probably the same, based on some threads from last year I skimmed through. I did find a couple of threads where people elected to pick up cards at will call to save the mailing fee, but I don't know how that would work with your nieces not being the purchasers. :/ Sorry I don't have better answers!


----------



## AngelDisney

Mal6586 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but after a little googling, I think it's probably the same, based on some threads from last year I skimmed through. I did find a couple of threads where people elected to pick up cards at will call to save the mailing fee, but I don't know how that would work with your nieces not being the purchasers. :/ Sorry I don't have better answers!





You have been a wonderful help!


----------



## FoxC63

lindsayjs said:


> A question for all of you party veterans: We'll be attending the party on our first park day and I'm trying to plan my park for the following day. Which park is best when you know you won't make rope drop? I was thinking DHS since I can fp+ our must-dos and there's not too many other things high on the list there. We're normally a rope drop group so planning differently is puzzling me!



You might want to check out this website, just scroll down until you see the months listed in red then click on the month you'll be at WDW:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/crowd-calendars/


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Okay awesome, thanks! I've been trying to make myself a more detailed plan for the night and have based it off last years map and show times. Hoping things don't change too much but I'll be sure to check back here for updates!



Just a heads up nothing concrete but the parade times where different last year, Sept. vs Oct. not by much 30 mins. or so.  Just keep checking the first post to see if any new info gets added as the party moves along.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> I'm also planning to attend the first party - if anyone has stuff they need I can pick it up for them. One of my favorite years was the one I where I got to get a Mickey popcorn bucket for a little girl here on DIS.



Thanks for letting us know, I'll PM you.


----------



## FoxC63

The10sPro said:


> Sept 7th for me! So excited





rstamm said:


> I will be going for the first time for just the party and not already be in the park can I make FP with just my party ticket?
> If I can will it let me start picking attractions at 3:30?
> I'm surprised that you can do this since the party is only suppose to start at 7 even though I know they let you in at 4.
> Thanks!





BrittyRo said:


> Can't wait! September 19th for us!



If it hasn't been said  to the party!  

@rstamm  - Fastpass should be 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30.  Last year anyone who had later than 6:30 were cancelled.


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> The 17th will be our party day. If I said the 19th somewhere that was a mistake. It will be interesting to see what our family decides to focus on. The availability of rides is what got me interested in MNSSHP but once I started doing more research I fell down the rabbit hole and realized there is SO much to do. It's too bad there are 7 of us because that makes it impossible for us to afford two parties.
> 
> Already our family has shown a disinterest in character meet and greets. I know a lot of people love them and I think it is great that MNSSHP has so many unique and "rare" characters. On my first trip to WDW as a child (when I was 6ish) my mom retells the story of how all I wanted was to meet characters and get autographs - I had no interest in rides.
> 
> But at least for us on this trip it may turn out to be one less thing we will have to do during the party so that we will have more time for other activities. In past trips to WDW parades haven't been a huge focus, but maybe this time will be different.  I for sure want to check out the Hocus Pocus show and HalloWishes though.



I hope the following doesn't put a damper in your plans, Splash Mountain will be closed, Tiki Room becomes a ToT station and I believe for the past couple of years Jungle Cruise has been closed as well.  Personally I feel Disney did a great job creating the Boo To You Parade the entertainers are very inviting and playful and it has been a favorite of ours for years.

When your trip is over I hope you write a trip report I think it would make a nice read.
Cheers 
°O°


----------



## Aj1129

Hi Everyone!

I'm so excited to go to my first MNSSHP!! We will be taking DS who will be almost 2 when we go. We're hoping to get tickets for the first party date in August! Now to start thinking about lightweight costumes!


----------



## acln

Question about memory maker/magic bands during mnsshp-
Right now the plan is to stay off site and only go to MK for the party, can I purchase the one day memory maker and use it with just my party ticket for the night? We all have magic bands from our trip last year, can I use those for our party tickets and the memory maker? How would I link everything to the bands?


----------



## FoxC63

Aj1129 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm so excited to go to my first MNSSHP!! We will be taking DS who will be almost 2 when we go. We're hoping to get tickets for the first party date in August! Now to start thinking about lightweight costumes!



 to the party!  Yes, lightweight costumes during Aug. is a must!  Disneybounding is very popular because you can use the clothing on other days.  Seersucker fabric is what I would recommend.  Linen is also great but it does wrinkle very easily and can be too "scratchy" for young sensitive skin.


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Question about memory maker/magic bands during mnsshp-
> Right now the plan is to stay off site and only go to MK for the party, can I purchase the one day memory maker and use it with just my party ticket for the night? We all have magic bands from our trip last year, can I use those for our party tickets and the memory maker? How would I link everything to the bands?



According to the first post on page one:
*Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*

Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._

PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.

*Magic Shots *(2016 Info, Will Update when Released)

EDIT:  Additional info:
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/day-memory-maker-available-purchase-309160/


----------



## oblori

I can't decide which night would be better to go to during our trip.  We're there Aug 26 - Sep 2, and the parties are on the 29th and 1st.  I was thinking of doing it for our last night of the trip, but now I'm not so sure.  This is our first Disney trip, kids are 10 and 9. Our flight home isn't until 4pm on the 2nd, so we have no need to be up early the next day if we do go to the party on the 1st.  Do you think that's a good plan?  Or will the fact that's it's Labour Day weekend and the start of Food & Wine make for a more crowded night?


----------



## FoxC63

oblori said:


> I can't decide which night would be better to go to during our trip.  We're there Aug 26 - Sep 2, and the parties are on the 29th and 1st.  I was thinking of doing it for our last night of the trip, but now I'm not so sure.  This is our first Disney trip, kids are 10 and 9. Our flight home isn't until 4pm on the 2nd, so we have no need to be up early the next day if we do go to the party on the 1st.  Do you think that's a good plan?  Or will the fact that's it's Labour Day weekend and the start of Food & Wine make for a more crowded night?



If it were me I'd attend the 29th and pencil in the 1st in case of bad weather.  Here are a few links which show the 29th is a wiser choice.

August
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=08&yr=2017&cweek=5

September
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=1


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

First time doing MNSSHP!! We will be going in August!!


----------



## kiddywhompus

So excited for our first MNSSHP!  Going on October 17th, and looking forward to all of the great stories and advice.  Time to plan the costumes!


----------



## oceanmarina

Hi all,

Two quick questions,  if I purchase memory maker for my trip, that memory maker will work for the party, correct? I do not need to purchase a separate / additional one, correct?

Also, I read a few post backs I think that when you purchase tickets to the party, you get a choice of how you want the tickets, paper or something else? Which one is better?

Thanks, Marina


----------



## siskaren

oceanmarina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 1. Two quick questions,  if I purchase memory maker for my trip, that memory maker will work for the party, correct? I do not need to purchase a separate / additional one, correct?
> 
> 2. Also, I read a few post backs I think that when you purchase tickets to the party, you get a choice of how you want the tickets, paper or something else? Which one is better?
> 
> Thanks, Marina



1. Correct.

2. It would be a plastic card or an e-ticket. There's really no reason you need the plastic card, except as a souvenir.


----------



## scoopmorgan

I'll be going to my first MNSSHP this year, too. Can anyone tell me when I can purchase tickets and approximately how much they cost? This year we are planning to stay and play primarily at Universal Studios (also a first). As I am a die hard Disney girl we compromised and agreed to the MNSSHP as our Disney fix. I cannot find any info on the ticket just for that event. When do they normally release that info? Are tickets limited, or will we need to be on the lookout for the release to insure getting in?


----------



## codylamb18

oblori said:


> I can't decide which night would be better to go to during our trip.  We're there Aug 26 - Sep 2, and the parties are on the 29th and 1st.  I was thinking of doing it for our last night of the trip, but now I'm not so sure.  This is our first Disney trip, kids are 10 and 9. Our flight home isn't until 4pm on the 2nd, so we have no need to be up early the next day if we do go to the party on the 1st.  Do you think that's a good plan?  Or will the fact that's it's Labour Day weekend and the start of Food & Wine make for a more crowded night?



We are looking at those same dates. Anyone know if the first party night is crazy crowded? Doesn't media usually pack the park? I know all of the channels I follow online they post a video the day after the party begins.


----------



## siskaren

scoopmorgan said:


> I'll be going to my first MNSSHP this year, too. Can anyone tell me when I can purchase tickets and approximately how much they cost? This year we are planning to stay and play primarily at Universal Studios (also a first). As I am a die hard Disney girl we compromised and agreed to the MNSSHP as our Disney fix. I cannot find any info on the ticket just for that event. When do they normally release that info? Are tickets limited, or will we need to be on the lookout for the release to insure getting in?



Price info as well as the date they go on sale hasn't been announced yet. There are a limited number of tickets available, but Disney won't say what that number is (speculation is that it's 25,000-35,000). You won't have to worry about buying tickets the day they go on sale though. Halloween itself, which always sells out, didn't sell out until September last year, and I've even heard of it not selling out until early October.


----------



## goofyistheman

Excited about our first MNSSHP and trip to Disney World! Now to decide how we want to dress for the evening. A family theme or kids do their own?


----------



## AngelDisney

goofyistheman said:


> Excited about our first MNSSHP and trip to Disney World! Now to decide how we want to dress for the evening. A family theme or kids do their own?



Family themed! It will be cute and please share pics later!


----------



## Cluelyss

RigatoniFeline said:


> I have always wanted to attend a party so I'm really excited that we will be able to now that our last night is 8/29. I'm not sure what my game plan is as my girls are 3 and 5 and I doubt they will make it to the end. I originally planned to do MK that day for our last day but do you think I should change one of our rest days to MK and then just show up for the party at 4?


With kids that age, I'd plan a resort day, nap, then enter at 4 and stay as long as they can. Heck, that's what we still do, and mine will be 9 and 6 this trip!


----------



## FoxC63

oceanmarina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Two quick questions,  if I purchase memory maker for my trip, that memory maker will work for the party, correct? I do not need to purchase a separate / additional one, correct?
> 
> Also, I read a few post backs I think that when you purchase tickets to the party, you get a choice of how you want the tickets, paper or something else? Which one is better?
> 
> Thanks, Marina



I agree with @siskaren  just wanted to show you the Plastic Party cards from last year.  I ordered my tickets as soon as they went on sale and received green basic cards others received the *New Designs*.



*New Designs 2016 MNSSHP Green Plastic RFID Cards *


 

 

Which ever you choose paper or plastic I highly recommend you bring them with you to the party "Just In Case".


----------



## ErinsMommy

Well I had hoped that the Easter Bunny would've bought some good news with prices and when these tickets are going on sale.  And the waiting continues....


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Well I had hoped that the Easter Bunny would've bought some good news with prices and when these tickets are going on sale.  And the waiting continues....



You'll be waiting until early May.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Is 30 minutes before enough time to get a spot for the earlier parade?


----------



## FoxC63

to the party!


@kiddywhompus

@BraveLittleToaster2   Parade spot for 5 people in Frontierland – 30 - 45 minutes.

@scoopmorgan  – Tickets will go on sale in early May, prices have not been released.  Here are last years prices, I doubt they’ll change much.

@codylamb18  If you have links to past parties I would watch them to see if they were crowded, though most who attended last year didn’t think it was overly crowded also it rained.

EDIT:  2016 Prices
*2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)*

*Advance Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
October 31 - $111.83/$106.50

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40

*CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25

*Military Ticket Prices* *
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> You'll be waiting until early May.



I heard they go on sale in May - shouldn't they announce when that is sooner than that??


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> *CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25



None are our dates!!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I heard they go on sale in May - shouldn't they announce when that is sooner than that??



No


----------



## abnihon

Booked Headless Horseman today for Oct 14th!
A little tip - press #3 for recreation when you call WDW PLAY.
I pressed 1, was on hold forever and then they had to transfer me and by that time it was time to take my son to school.
By the time I had a chance to call back at 10am, no premium seats left for 8pm but it was ok - I was planning to get regular tickets anyway.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> None are our dates!!



You do realize those were from 2016 and the dates may change for 2017


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> No



Deleted. I see the dates last year were the same.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Just realized that now. Oh well. 


FoxC63 said:


> You do realize those were from 2016 and the dates may change for 2017


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> You don't think they should announce when they go on sale and for how much, and just put them up for sale with no notice? I thought in years past they announced when they will go on sale and the amount they'll cost.



Sorry I rushed through you question, YES when the tickets become available it will include all the prices but still in early May.


----------



## DoulaMel

We have never done the MNSSHP and don't know enough about it.  Can someone either point us in a direction for more information or tell us about their experiences, the dos and do nots.

TIA.


----------



## FoxC63

DoulaMel said:


> We have never done the MNSSHP and don't know enough about it.  Can someone either point us in a direction for more information or tell us about their experiences, the dos and do nots.  TIA.



You're in the right place and  to the party!  What are your dates?

Here's the link to 2016 MNSSHP read the first two posts to get a perspective as to all things offered then ask what ever you don't understand as most here have been there & done that.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/


----------



## Raya

Cluelyss said:


> With kids that age, I'd plan a resort day, nap, then enter at 4 and stay as long as they can. Heck, that's what we still do, and mine will be 9 and 6 this trip!



Resort day, nap, enter at 4pm - that's our plan too! Of course the 'kids' are the two of us and we'll be 40+ on this trip.


----------



## DoulaMel

FoxC63 said:


> You're in the right place and  to the party!  What are your dates?
> 
> Here's the link to 2016 MNSSHP read the first two posts to get a perspective as to all things offered then ask what ever you don't understand as most here have been there & done that.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/



We will be there during the last weekend of October - I think we leave on 01 November, so we will be around on Hallowe'en night.


----------



## FoxC63

DoulaMel said:


> We will be there during the last weekend of October - I think we leave on 01 November, so we will be around on Hallowe'en night.



DH (Disney Husband) and DS-13 (Disney Son) and I will arrive Oct 26th and depart Nov. 1st.  We'll be attending two MNSSHP.  As you can see on the first two posts (MNSSHP 2016) the offerings are abundant.  Once you figure out what you'd like to do planning becomes easier.  Also note what takes place in September is a little different for us visiting in late October crowd wise and maybe parade times.  With this being your first party I recommend eating early and arrive at MK no later than 3:30 pm.  Even though the party starts at 7pm there are several things you can do starting at 4 pm.


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> I heard they go on sale in May - shouldn't they announce when that is sooner than that??



Typically, yes, but last year tickets went on sale literally within hours of prices being announced. Also, last year's dates were announced later than the previous year, as was this year dates announced later than last year. I would be surprised if prices were announce prior to May.


----------



## jessie31383

abnihon said:


> Booked Headless Horseman today for Oct 14th!
> A little tip - press #3 for recreation when you call WDW PLAY.
> I pressed 1, was on hold forever and then they had to transfer me and by that time it was time to take my son to school.
> By the time I had a chance to call back at 10am, no premium seats left for 8pm but it was ok - I was planning to get regular tickets anyway.


This may be a silly question, but what do you mean you booked Headless Horseman? This will be our first party ever. I thought the headless horseman was just in the parade as well as a magic shot.


----------



## ErinsMommy

jessie31383 said:


> This may be a silly question, but what do you mean you booked Headless Horseman? This will be our first party ever. I thought the headless horseman was just in the parade as well as a magic shot.



there's a new 'event' http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


----------



## monique5

jessie31383 said:


> This may be a silly question, but what do you mean you booked Headless Horseman? This will be our first party ever. I thought the headless horseman was just in the parade as well as a magic shot.



The Headless Horseman does lead the Boo to You Parade and there was a Magic Shot last year. Disney released details a couple of weeks ago, reservations now open, for the event. See Post #2 - Legend of Sleepy Hallow for all of the details.


----------



## FoxC63

jessie31383 said:


> This may be a silly question, but what do you mean you booked Headless Horseman? This will be our first party ever. I thought the headless horseman was just in the parade as well as a magic shot.



FYI it's also listed on the second post of this thread.


----------



## msgoofy

Is there a thread that shows costumes people wore from previous years? 

Thanks.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I need advice/suggestions for a costume idea if you don't mind!   For "Periwinkle" I found a company to make a sparkle fairy tutu that lights up with matching wings.  The shirt part is where I'm blanking though - would it look odd to have her just wear a plain white spandex style tank/racerback top?  Or should I try and figure out a way to sparkle up the shirt too?


----------



## monique5

msgoofy said:


> Is there a thread that shows costumes people wore from previous years?
> 
> Thanks.



You can go to the 2016 Thread. PP posted pictures of their costumes. You will have to go through the pages. There are a few posted in this current thread too.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/


----------



## FoxC63

msgoofy said:


> Is there a thread that shows costumes people wore from previous years? Thanks.



and @monique5  YES, there is a thread.  here's the link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-halloween-costumes-for-mnsshp.3532418/


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I need advice/suggestions for a costume idea if you don't mind!   For "Periwinkle" I found a company to make a sparkle fairy tutu that lights up with matching wings.  The shirt part is where I'm blanking though - would it look odd to have her just wear a plain white spandex style tank/racerback top?  Or should I try and figure out a way to sparkle up the shirt too?



Found this:
http://www.dancewearsolutions.com/pdp1/recommendations/sq9555.aspx

I like this one too:
http://www.dancewearsolutions.com/pdp1/recommendations/sq9799.aspx

Or perhaps get a periwinkle colored top or close to it then purchase glitter & glue and decorate the costume your self.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Found this:
> http://www.dancewearsolutions.com/pdp1/recommendations/sq9555.aspx
> 
> I like this one too:
> http://www.dancewearsolutions.com/pdp1/recommendations/sq9799.aspx



Thank you!! I guess then a plain white spandex shirt wouldn't do? Sequined shirts like that may be too heavy.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you!! I guess then a plain white spandex shirt wouldn't do? Sequined shirts like that may be too heavy.



I just added more info plus these dance shirts are also designed with girls sweating while dancing.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I just added more info plus these dance shirts are also designed with girls sweating while dancing.



Thank you - that's true.  Once the tutu and wings come in I'll have a clearer idea of what to do.  And I'm so thankful we ordered it all last week -- we just saw Suicide Squad and she said ohhhh I want to be Harley Quinn.   Which I wouldn't normally bat an eye about, but the little booty shorts.  Yeah, wasn't happening.


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> *CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25



FoxC63 is there some way to know which days will be CM discounted parties? I have heard several grumbles about last years last CM discounted party night being very crowded and I would rather go on a night with smaller crowds that is less in demand if possible. Yes I know all nights have the propensity to be crowded but the less in demand the better


----------



## ErinsMommy

Kindermouse said:


> FoxC63 is there some way to know which days will be CM discounted parties? I have heard several grumbles about last years last CM discounted party night being very crowded and I would rather go on a night with smaller crowds that is less in demand if possible. Yes I know all nights have the propensity to be crowded but the less in demand the better



I'm assuming this info will come out when pricing come out.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> I agree with @siskaren  just wanted to show you the Plastic Party cards from last year.  I ordered my tickets as soon as they went on sale and received green basic cards others received the *New Designs*.
> View attachment 231820
> 
> 
> *New Designs 2016 MNSSHP Green Plastic RFID Cards *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ever you choose paper or plastic I highly recommend you bring them with you to the party "Just In Case".


So by getting these cards or a paper ticket you won't use your magic band? Will your fp be on the card to scan? Do you still get to book fp 60 days out? Sorry newbie for the party here!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Mollymovacca said:


> So by getting these cards or a paper ticket you won't use your magic band? Will your fp be on the card to scan? Do you still get to book fp 60 days out? Sorry newbie for the party here!



you can enter the numbers on the back of the card into your MDE and the party tickets will show in your plans and you can then book 60 days out (if on-site guest). Then you can also use your MB to scan in and get the bracelet.  Otherwise you can take the plastic cards and show that to the CM who will give you a bracelet.


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> So by getting these cards or a paper ticket you won't use your magic band? Will your fp be on the card to scan? Do you still get to book fp 60 days out? Sorry newbie for the party here!



When you're ready to purchase the tickets through your MDE account, you will get a confirmation number.  That number should automatically appear in your MDE.
If you purchase them without going through your MDE account you will then have to add the confirmation number.

EDIT:  If you choose NOT to use your MB at the party is up to you, but using the party ticket alone will effect getting Magic Shots.


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> FoxC63 is there some way to know which days will be CM discounted parties? I have heard several grumbles about last years last CM discounted party night being very crowded and I would rather go on a night with smaller crowds that is less in demand if possible. Yes I know all nights have the propensity to be crowded but the less in demand the better



Those were reported by smitch425.


----------



## FoxC63

@Mollymovacca  the "bracelets" that @ErinsMommy is referring to is Party Wristbands.  Here's what they look like:



These change in color with each party to prevent people from sneaking in also they help identify who will stay in MK when it shuts down to others at 7pm.  You will need to have this on to stand in lines for M&G, purchase Party specific merchandise and go on rides and to pick up your LE SotMK card.


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> FoxC63 is there some way to know which days will be CM discounted parties? I have heard several grumbles about last years last CM discounted party night being very crowded and I would rather go on a night with smaller crowds that is less in demand if possible. Yes I know all nights have the propensity to be crowded but the less in demand the better



Oh and I do want to add for *October party goers* that Disney did discount additional days in October *after* the initial release of information.  Here's the scoop!

*MNSSHP Further Discount *

I thinks this is the first time I've seen this happen. Disney just added CM discounted dates for parties on the 23, 25, 27 and 28 (Oct.) at $63 for adults $60 for children, they really want all these dates to sell out. I mean I don't blame them I just never saw this happen before, this late in the season.

Per @yulilin3  Post #6667 Page 334 MNSSHP 2016

EDIT:  Even though Disney did add these additional CM discounts there is nothing to verify whether these parties "Sold Out" or were crowded.  Also this information was never 'Updated" to the original 2016 MNSSHP post.


----------



## Kindermouse

AAAAAAHHHHHHH 

There is no safe date. I am wondering if anyone has been to parties at DLR and WDW and can compare crowd levels for me. We go to the DLR party as often as we are able over the years and we love it even though it is always sold out. nearly every party sells out there so I am used to that so I guess if they feel comparable I shouldn't be too afraid over Disney's push make me attend a sold out party no matter what date I choose. so does it feel like this  or more like this . How does it compare to a DLR sold out party?


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> When you're ready to purchase the tickets through your MDE account, you will get a confirmation number.  That number should automatically appear in your MDE.
> If you purchase them without going through your MDE account you will then have to add the confirmation number.
> 
> EDIT:  If you choose NOT to use your MB at the party is up to you, but using the party ticket alone will effect getting Magic Shots.


Awsome! Thank you so much!


----------



## abnihon

I've never been to Fort Wilderness before but want to check out the decorations while we're there for the Sleep Hollow event.  Will there be a decent number of sites decorated by Oct 14th?  Any areas in particular that are good?  Can we walk around campsites from the Ranch or would we have to take the bus?


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I've never been to Fort Wilderness before but want to check out the decorations while we're there for the Sleep Hollow event.  Will there be a decent number of sites decorated by Oct 14th?  Any areas in particular that are good?  Can we walk around campsites from the Ranch or would we have to take the bus?



What great questions and I wish I knew the answer so I posted your question here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...rmation-and-questions-thread.3372315/page-305

Hopefully someone will respond °O°

Just found the correct thread and posted your question here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...grounds-information-questions.3218169/page-89

Yes, I'm determined!


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> I've never been to Fort Wilderness before but want to check out the decorations while we're there for the Sleep Hollow event.  Will there be a decent number of sites decorated by Oct 14th?  Any areas in particular that are good?  Can we walk around campsites from the Ranch or would we have to take the bus?


FW offers carriage rides around the campsites, which would be a good way to see decorations. We've done this during Christmas trips. Not sure how many sites go all out for Halloween though? Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in here!


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> FW offers carriage rides around the campsites, which would be a good way to see decorations. We've done this during Christmas trips. Not sure how many sites go all out for Halloween though? Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in here!



I thought of that.  Looks like group wagon rides leave at 6pm.  We have a 4:20 ADR at Ohana so may be tight to get there by 6 but possible I guess.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> FW offers carriage rides around the campsites, which would be a good way to see decorations. We've done this during Christmas trips. Not sure how many sites go all out for Halloween though? Hopefully someone with more experience can chime in here!



When do they put up Fall/Halloween decorations at Ft. Wilderness?  I've never been.  I know I can take the bus or boat from BRV.  Which one would be best?  And when I leave FW would the boat be quicker?


----------



## Bobb_o

I'm a person who's not that into meet and greets (Except Star Wars) but are there any at the party that I should definitely do? I will say that I'm never going to J&S because of how crazy that is and it will just be my wife and I so no reason to find a M&G that would be great for kids.


----------



## siskaren

abnihon said:


> I've never been to Fort Wilderness before but want to check out the decorations while we're there for the Sleep Hollow event.  Will there be a decent number of sites decorated by Oct 14th?  Any areas in particular that are good?  Can we walk around campsites from the Ranch or would we have to take the bus?



The thing is, it's the campers who decorate the sites, so there's really no way to know which sites might be decorated by October 14th or if they'd be worth checking out.


----------



## FoxC63

Bobb_o said:


> I'm a person who's not that into meet and greets (Except Star Wars) but are there any at the party that I should definitely do? I will say that I'm never going to J&S because of how crazy that is and it will just be my wife and I so no reason to find a M&G that would be great for kids.



The list of M&G characters is on the first post on page one.  Just scroll down to "*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?"* and have a look see.


----------



## Bobb_o

FoxC63 said:


> The list of M&G characters is on the first post on page one.  Just scroll down to "*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?"* and have a look see.



I was asking for opinions, not the list...


----------



## FoxC63

Bobb_o said:


> I was asking for opinions, not the list...



I get that, but most people like J&S, the 7 Dwarfs and Jack Sparrow all of which are very popular and considered high priority with excessive wait times.  So not really sure how anyone can help you, we don't know you or your likes


----------



## Stuarotra

My husband and I are checking in at the Poly on August 25th. We were considering going to the party that evening. It looks like we wouldn't be able to get there until about 8:00 pm. That's still 4 hours of park time.Is it even worth it? We don't need to meet any characters or trick or treat. We were mostly interested in seeing all the costumes and fireworks and parade. What would you do?? It will just be the 2 of us. No kids or grandkids.


----------



## dfurst05

Bobb_o said:


> I was asking for opinions, not the list...



If you aren't into meet and greets I think that is totally fine!! I am not huge into meet and greets and I don't think for me personally it is going to be worth spending time in line to meet characters. I have never really cared for Nightmare Before Christmas so J&S isn't a huge deal to me personally, for example. For some people this is the one time of year they would have to meet these characters so that is very important to them.

Everyone has different priorities. I wouldn't sweat skipping the character meet and greets for other party activities like parades/shows or even walk on rides.

The best advice/opinion I can offer is this: Do what you want. If you are going to spend $70+ per person to be in the Magic Kingdom you should feel comfortable spending your time how you see fit and don't worry what other people are going to think or if they will "judge" you. Have a talk with your group about what is important and make a plan around that and you will be set!


----------



## Stuarotra

dfurst05 said:


> If you aren't into meet and greets I think that is totally fine!! I am not huge into meet and greets and I don't think for me personally it is going to be worth spending time in line to meet characters. I have never really cared for Nightmare Before Christmas so J&S isn't a huge deal to me personally, for example. For some people this is the one time of year they would have to meet these characters so that is very important to them.
> 
> Everyone has different priorities. I wouldn't sweat skipping the character meet and greets for other party activities like parades/shows or even walk on rides.
> 
> The best advice/opinion I can offer is this: Do what you want. If you are going to spend $70+ per person to be in the Magic Kingdom you should feel comfortable spending your time how you see fit and don't worry what other people are going to think or if they will "judge" you. Have a talk with your group about what is important and make a plan around that and you will be set!


Thanks!! That's really helpful....


----------



## TwoMisfits

Stuarotra said:


> My husband and I are checking in at the Poly on August 25th. We were considering going to the party that evening. It looks like we wouldn't be able to get there until about 8:00 pm. That's still 4 hours of park time.Is it even worth it? We don't need to meet any characters or trick or treat. We were mostly interested in seeing all the costumes and fireworks and parade. What would you do?? It will just be the 2 of us. No kids or grandkids.



Are you flying or driving?  If flying, I wouldn't do it...too easy to get a delay either in the flight or Mears transport and that 8pm arrival becomes 10pm and after a long travel day, no one's up to one more thing...


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> When you're ready to purchase the tickets through your MDE account, you will get a confirmation number.  That number should automatically appear in your MDE.
> If you purchase them without going through your MDE account you will then have to add the confirmation number.
> 
> EDIT:  If you choose NOT to use your MB at the party is up to you, but using the party ticket alone will effect getting Magic Shots.



I have a question about the Halloween magic shots. We have the party tickets on a separate MDE in order to double dip on the FP+. We have memory maker on our primary MDE with hotel reservation and regular park tickets. If we attend the party using the hard tickets, can we scan our MB with no party tickets to use our memory maker for the magic shots? TIA for your kind assistance!


----------



## Stuarotra

TwoMisfits said:


> Are you flying or driving?  If flying, I wouldn't do it...too easy to get a delay either in the flight or Mears transport and that 8pm arrival becomes 10pm and after a long travel day, no one's up to one more thing...


We are flying. Our plane gets in at 5:20. We are staying at the Poly. I was just thinking that it would be 8:00 pm by the time we could get there. We won't have a long travel day as our flight takes off at 3:15. It's only a 2 hour flight. There are always risks for delayed flights and a delay with DME. I'm just gathering information to see if it's something we may want to do. You have given me something to consider. Thank you for your opinion.


----------



## TwoMisfits

Stuarotra said:


> We are flying. Our plane gets in at 5:20. We are staying at the Poly. I was just thinking that it would be 8:00 pm by the time we could get there. We won't have a long travel day as our flight takes off at 3:15. It's only a 2 hour flight. There are always risks for delayed flights and a delay with DME. I'm just gathering information to see if it's something we may want to do. You have given me something to consider. Thank you for your opinion.



Very high risks for late afternoon flight delays in the fall - so many thunderstorm delays still around then...and even just weather and traffic delays from earlier in the day piling up...


----------



## Stuarotra

TwoMisfits said:


> Very high risks for late afternoon flight delays in the fall - so many thunderstorm delays still around then...and even just weather and traffic delays from earlier in the day piling up...


Yes, you are right. I will have to think about that. Sometimes it's just not worth the stress. Thanks again!!


----------



## FoxC63

@AngelDisney  I'm replying here to keep your post as unanswered because I can't help you with this.  I think @Cluelyss  would be perfect to for the job as she has written a very detailed and comprehensive thread about FP and all it entails.

"I have a question about the Halloween magic shots. We have the party tickets on a separate MDE in order to double dip on the FP+. We have memory maker on our primary MDE with hotel reservation and regular park tickets. If we attend the party using the hard tickets, can we scan our MB with no party tickets to use our memory maker for the magic shots? TIA for your kind assistance!"


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> My husband and I are checking in at the Poly on August 25th. We were considering going to the party that evening. It looks like we wouldn't be able to get there until about 8:00 pm. That's still 4 hours of park time.Is it even worth it? We don't need to meet any characters or trick or treat. We were mostly interested in seeing all the costumes and fireworks and parade. What would you do?? It will just be the 2 of us. No kids or grandkids.



When I read this I started daydreaming!  An easy stress free MNSSHP - Yes, please!  Then I read this ...



TwoMisfits said:


> Are you flying or driving? If flying, I wouldn't do it...too easy to get a delay either in the flight or Mears transport and that 8pm arrival becomes 10pm and after a long travel day, no one's up to one more thing...



POP!  And I have to agree.  Very valid points when traveling.  Just one more item on my bucket list!


----------



## FoxC63

We'll be staying at BRV Oct 26-Nov.1 and plan on attending the Sleepy Hollow Event as well.  My questions were based on transportation to Ft. Wilderness as we have never been there.  For anyone else looking for the same here's the scoop!  

What is the best method of transportation to Trails End from BRV?

How do I get to Tri-Circle D Ranch from Trails End?

Once the event is over how do I get back to BRV from Tri-Circle D Ranch?

"If you are going to Trails End in the evening then you can take the MK bus. It goes to the Settlement area of Fort Wilderness for Hoop Dee Doo guests. But ask the bus driver before getting on the bus to make sure he is going there. The Settlement area is where the restaurants are. I would ask the bus driver how to get back to the WL. 

There is also a boat that goes from WL to Fort Wilderness. It runs until 11pm. 

I think the Tri-Circle D ranch is the one right next to Trails End, but I'm not sure."

Thanks @Wood Nymph  I hope this helps others


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> When I read this I started daydreaming!  An easy stress free MNSSHP - Yes, please!  Then I read this ...
> 
> 
> 
> POP!  And I have to agree.  Very valid points when traveling.  Just one more item on my bucket list!


Exactly, very valid!! I have been delayed due to thunderstorms before, in Orlando actually....


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> Exactly, very valid!! I have been delayed due to thunderstorms before, in Orlando actually....



Can I just say your avatar looks yummy!


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> Can I just say your avatar looks yummy!


Hahaha!! Thanks!! It was wonderful. I've been dreaming of my next one in August.


----------



## oceanmarina

TwoMisfits said:


> Very high risks for late afternoon flight delays in the fall - so many thunderstorm delays still around then...and even just weather and traffic delays from earlier in the day piling up...



Yep, I agree. Every time we flew in early evening / late afternoon we had weather delays. I know when we go in august, we can always count on few big thunderstorms, especially around 4 - 5 PM


----------



## FoxC63

oceanmarina said:


> Yep, I agree. Every time we flew in early evening / late afternoon we had weather delays. I know when we go in august, we can always count on few big thunderstorms, especially around 4 - 5 PM



I never knew this let alone heard about the weather being so difficult in August.  Who knew!


----------



## Stuarotra

oceanmarina said:


> Yep, I agree. Every time we flew in early evening / late afternoon we had weather delays. I know when we go in august, we can always count on few big thunderstorms, especially around 4 - 5 PM


I'm actually considering switching to a morning flight just so we can attend this party. Isn't that silly??? I start acting like a kid again when I plan a Disney trip.......


----------



## Stuarotra

Thanks for your wisdom to all who gave me advice on the late travel plans and trying to make it to the party. I changed my flight so we have an early morning flight that day. We may have to wait for our room to be ready but at least we can go to the party!!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## oceanmarina

Stuarotra said:


> I'm actually considering switching to a morning flight just so we can attend this party. Isn't that silly??? I start acting like a kid again when I plan a Disney trip.......



You are in good company, I think you can't help but feel like that planning  your Disney trip


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> Thanks for your wisdom to all who gave me advice on the late travel plans and trying to make it to the party. I changed my flight so we have an early morning flight that day. We may have to wait for our room to be ready but at least we can go to the party!!! I'm so excited!!



So tell me are there costumes now that you'll be flying in earlier


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> So tell me are there costumes now that you'll be flying in earlier


Hahahaha!! Yes!! More like Disney bounding "costumes". My husband is super excited.... He loves this stuff!!! He is a big kid!!! I am too...... can't wait until our grandkids are old enough to do this with us....


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> Hahahaha!! Yes!! More like Disney bounding "costumes". My husband is super excited.... He loves this stuff!!! He is a big kid!!! I am too...... can't wait until our grandkids are old enough to do this with us....



Sweeet!  After I posted that question I was thinking, Oh no, I don't want to cause you any stress!  This sounds perfect!


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> Sweeet!  After I posted that question I was thinking, Oh no, I don't want to cause you any stress!  This sounds perfect!


Oh no, not at all. That's why I asked the question. I needed different views and opinions. It got me to thinking and I asked my husband how badly he wanted to go to the party. I asked him if he wanted to go badly enough to get up extra early and take an early flight so we can make it on time. Obviously his answer was "let's do it"!! The advice helped so much. Thanks to everyone!!! That's why I love these boards so much....


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Hi all! Excited to be back on a MNSSHP thread for our upcoming October trip. I'm a little behind the 8 ball on planning this time around since it was a last minute (surprise) agreement of the hubs a couple of weeks ago. Anyway, we've done the party several times and LOVE it. The last time (I can't believe it's been this long!) was in September of 2014. We did two parties that trip, and one was focused around the Villains Sinister Soiree Party (in the castle). It was one of our all time favorite Disney experiences EVER!!!!!!! I've been hunting around, and it looks like they no longer offer it.  Are they offering anything similar this year? I've hunted around a bit, but I haven't found much.

Thanks so much!


----------



## FoxC63

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Hi all! Excited to be back on a MNSSHP thread for our upcoming October trip. I'm a little behind the 8 ball on planning this time around since it was a last minute (surprise) agreement of the hubs a couple of weeks ago. Anyway, we've done the party several times and LOVE it. The last time (I can't believe it's been this long!) was in September of 2014. We did two parties that trip, and one was focused around the Villains Sinister Soiree Party (in the castle). It was one of our all time favorite Disney experiences EVER!!!!!!! I've been hunting around, and it looks like they no longer offer it.  Are they offering anything similar this year? I've hunted around a bit, but I haven't found much.  Thanks so much!



Hi and  back!  Wow 2014?  A few things have changed since then like the crowds.  Woof!  I remember 2014 parties as super easy now you have to have a "plan of attack" on certain days.  What are you're dates?
Hate to do this to you but the first post has all the offerings available including the meet & greets which have changed.  If you like Nightmare before Christmas then you're in for a real treat.  I'll make you a deal if you take a look at the first post and have any questions we'll do our best to answer them.
They did do away with VSS but at HS they had Club Villain which was amazing from all things I've read.  I think the big thing is Dessert Parties and they sell out as soon as they're available.  Mixed reviews too.  Get caught up and we'll share stories~


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FoxC63 said:


> Hi and  back!  Wow 2014?  A few things have changed since then like the crowds.  Woof!  I remember 2014 parties as super easy now you have to have a "plan of attack" on certain days.  What are you're dates?
> Hate to do this to you but the first post has all the offerings available including the meet & greets which have changed.  If you like Nightmare before Christmas then you're in for a real treat.  I'll make you a deal if you take a look at the first post and have any questions we'll do our best to answer them.
> They did do away with VSS but at HS they had Club Villain which was amazing from all things I've read.  I think the big thing is Dessert Parties and they sell out as soon as they're available.  Mixed reviews too.  Get caught up and we'll share stories~



Thank you!! But you're supposed to tell me that everything is just as magical as I remember from 2014.   LOL!!  As to more crowds...*sigh.* But as to NBC...yay!!! Our dates are 10/16 to 10/22, so we'll probably do two parties again (possibly Tues and Thurs). I will go get caught up and report back.  Thanks again!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Beth, 
The Magic is still there it just needs a little more time to reach you.    So I'm leaving you with Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars based on your dates to help you plan, I've got to get some rest!

Oct 15th - 21st
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=3

Oct 22nd – 28th
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=4


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FoxC63 said:


> Beth,
> The Magic is still there it just needs a little more time to reach you.    So I'm leaving you with Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars based on your dates to help you plan, I've got to get some rest!
> 
> Oct 15th - 21st
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=3
> 
> Oct 22nd – 28th
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=4



Thank you so much! I have been looking at the main post and the crowd calendars, and it's so tough to decide and to fit everything into place...it's like a puzzle, lol. I'm still thinking Tues and Thurs for MNSSHP, but the possibility of Club Villain is intriguing too (yet then I have to switch around my HS day, which messes with my AK day and the ROL package I was hoping to score). Ugh. I will keep playing with things, I'm sure it will all fall into place.  I just wish I had known we were going to be taking this trip a few months ago and not two weeks before the 180 day mark, lol.  Once I get a general plan laid out, I will be back with more specific questions. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

ErinsMommy said:


> there's a new 'event' http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/



it's disappointing that we cannot attend since we will be there in September.  Otherwise we'd have been the first in line!  Looking forward to reading the reviews.


----------



## DoulaMel

monique5 said:


> Typically, yes, but last year tickets went on sale literally within hours of prices being announced. Also, last year's dates were announced later than the previous year, as was this year dates announced later than last year. I would be surprised if prices were announce prior to May.



Where do people typically see that tickets are on sale?


----------



## DoulaMel

FoxC63 said:


> Beth,
> The Magic is still there it just needs a little more time to reach you.    So I'm leaving you with Kenny the Pirate crowd calendars based on your dates to help you plan, I've got to get some rest!
> 
> Oct 15th - 21st
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=3
> 
> Oct 22nd – 28th
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=10&yr=2017&cweek=4



Are these pretty accurate?


----------



## DoulaMel

Okay, so we have four day park hopper passes.  If we don't use one on this trip because we opt to do MNSSHP, can we use the extra pass on another trip?

And, can we take the 4dphp and upgrade it to an AP?


----------



## monique5

DoulaMel said:


> Where do people typically see that tickets are on sale?



It will be on Post #1 on the day it's announced. Also, any of the websites that report on Disney World happenings -- DPB, Ktp, Chip & Co., wdwmagic, wdwnews, allears.net., etc.


----------



## dfurst05

DoulaMel said:


> Okay, so we have four day park hopper passes.  If we don't use one on this trip because we opt to do MNSSHP, can we use the extra pass on another trip?
> 
> And, can we take the 4dphp and upgrade it to an AP?



I believe the policy is that all days on a multi-day ticket have to be used within 10 days of the first day a ticket is used.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> @AngelDisney  I'm replying here to keep your post as unanswered because I can't help you with this.  I think @Cluelyss  would be perfect to for the job as she has written a very detailed and comprehensive thread about FP and all it entails.
> 
> "I have a question about the Halloween magic shots. We have the party tickets on a separate MDE in order to double dip on the FP+. We have memory maker on our primary MDE with hotel reservation and regular park tickets. If we attend the party using the hard tickets, can we scan our MB with no party tickets to use our memory maker for the magic shots? TIA for your kind assistance!"


I can't answer this with any certainty, as I've never tried the multiple MDX accounts system before. But I would think you'd have 2 options - first, once inside the park, I'd guess you would be free to use your existing MB for photos with no issue, even if you used the cards for entry. Alternatively, you could link the dummy account to your main account via friends and family and be able to retrieve photos taken on the dummy account in your main account. If all else fails, you could always purchase a one day MM for the party shots.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> it's disappointing that we cannot attend since we will be there in September.  Otherwise we'd have been the first in line!  Looking forward to reading the reviews.



I hope this is offered again next year with more dates, according to @Christi Rose  the 29th & 30th are 'Sold Out" and @bama_ed  started this thread hopefully DISers will use to report back on:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-for-the-2017-halloween-season.3593020/page-2



DoulaMel said:


> Are these pretty accurate?



In my opinion yes.  You have to remember that Disney will update their calendar of events and when they do it could impact your plans.  KtP will update his as well so you'll have to stay on top of it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> I hope this is offered again next year with more dates, according to @Christi Rose  the 29th & 30th are 'Sold Out" and @bama_ed  started this thread hopefully DISers will use to report back on:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...-for-the-2017-halloween-season.3593020/page-2
> 
> 
> In my opinion yes.  You have to remember that Disney will update their calendar of events and when they do it could impact your plans.  KtP will update his as well so you'll have to stay on top of it.



Thanks for the reminder and thread link  Sometimes (Disney update calendar) this is a good thing - and sometimes its not.
I've joined the thread so hopefully if things do change I wont miss it.


----------



## Cluelyss

Well, just got my kids' school calendar for next year, and guessed wrong on the dates of their fall break. So @FoxC63, we won't be there with you anymore  

This also means I am now within my 180 days for my new trip dates (assuming my TA can get my reservation moved) and of course no BOG available on our new party night 

Aaaaand, no more premium tickets for Sleepy Hollow any night we could attend 

Good thing I love stalking reservations and a good challenge!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Also wanted to point out that when I just called to book SH, I was told it's only a 24 hour cancellation policy. And also that it can be booked at 180+ with an onsite reservation. YMMV


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> Well, just got my kids' school calendar for next year, and guessed wrong on the dates of their fall break. So @FoxC63, we won't be there with you anymore
> 
> This also means I am now within my 180 days for my new trip dates (assuming my TA can get my reservation moved) and of course no BOG available on our new party night
> 
> Aaaaand, no more premium tickets for Sleepy Hollow any night we could attend
> 
> Good thing I love stalking reservations and a good challenge!!



Aww what a bummer!  =( What are your new dates?   I've been considering doing the same now that I know there will be parties at the end of August beginning of September. I just dont think the airfares will drop back down that low -- and not even sure how much they'll charge to change flights.  Was hoping with all the bad publicity they have going on now they'll drop their airfares, but so far they havent.


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> Aww what a bummer!  =( What are your new dates?   I've been considering doing the same now that I know there will be parties at the end of August beginning of September. I just dont think the airfares will drop back down that low -- and not even sure how much they'll charge to change flights.  Was hoping with all the bad publicity they have going on now they'll drop their airfares, but so far they havent.


Assuming resort availability, we will now be there October 12-15. Flights are actually cheaper than at the end of October, so we'll make out there. And this now means we'll be there on our anniversary (instead of DH's birthday...which is better since I don't think he was loving the idea of spending his birthday at WDW). So it all works out, I guess.


----------



## pooh'smate

dfurst05 said:


> I believe the policy is that all days on a multi-day ticket have to be used within 10 days of the first day a ticket is used.



They expire 14 days from first use.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Well, just got my kids' school calendar for next year, and guessed wrong on the dates of their fall break. So @FoxC63, we won't be there with you anymore
> 
> This also means I am now within my 180 days for my new trip dates (assuming my TA can get my reservation moved) and of course no BOG available on our new party night
> 
> Aaaaand, no more premium tickets for Sleepy Hollow any night we could attend
> 
> Good thing I love stalking reservations and a good challenge!!



NOOOOOOOO!!!  You're kidding me!  Ugh!!!! I was so looking forward to our adventure.  Selfishness aside.  Oh wow, I'm so sorry to hear this.  I see you're new dates, glad to hear the airfare is cheaper are you staying at the same resort and what anniversary year will you be celebrating?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Aww what a bummer!  =( What are your new dates?   I've been considering doing the same now that I know there will be parties at the end of August beginning of September. I just dont think the airfares will drop back down that low -- and not even sure how much they'll charge to change flights.  Was hoping with all the bad publicity they have going on now they'll drop their airfares, but so far they havent.



Same boat with our airfare.  Even though they will be free via points I'd rather not use more if I can help it.  We still have two other trips we're planning.


----------



## FoxC63

@Cluelyss  Sooo sad!  Just march into that school and declare your dates National Vacation Week declared by Princess by Royal Decree Her Majesty Queen Cluelyss!  I'll back you up!  I'll start a petition.
Say it ain't so


----------



## FoxC63

DoulaMel said:


> Okay, so we have four day park hopper passes.  If we don't use one on this trip because we opt to do MNSSHP, can we use the extra pass on another trip?  And, can we take the 4dphp and upgrade it to an AP?



I would call Disney.  Some of what I've been reading here looks outdated.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I would call Disney.  Some of what I've been reading here looks outdated.



I agree with this - you may be able to just call Disney and ask them to make it a 3 day PH.


----------



## FoxC63

@Cluelyss  I'll be more than happy to mail you mine and DH Headless Horseman pin for your kids.  Is there anything I can do?  I'm really super upset, I was so looking forward to seeing you all, this will be two years in a row.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> @Cluelyss  I'll be more than happy to mail you mine and DH Headless Horseman pin for your kids.  Is there anything I can do?  I'm really super upset, I was so looking forward to seeing you all, this will be two years in a row.


Thank you so much for the sweet offer, but we still got tickets, just not the premium ones (who's being selfish now, lol!)

Hoping we can stay at the same resort (BC - we are booked under a magical deal so hoping there is still availability under our new dates....at an Epcot resort....during F&W....happy to move to an MK resort if needed!).

Hubby and I will be celebrating year #11 this fall. We were there for our 10th last year, so thinking this should become an annual tradition!

So very sad we will be missing you this year. I wonder if I can just send hubby and the kids back to Ohio and I'll stick around till you get there!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> I agree with this - you may be able to just call Disney and ask them to make it a 3 day PH.


Absolutely this. And you can upgrade to an AP onsite as well.


----------



## dfurst05

A lot of you here have exponentially more experience than I do so am looking for a recommendation for a good place to have a late lunch/early dinner the night of our party.

Our party date again is Sunday, Sept 17th. We plan to go to Disney Springs for a little bit in the afternoon. My question has a couple parts:

-What time do we need to be to the Magic Kingdom by to get in in time for the party? 3:30?
-Where do you suggest we go for dinner (somewhere not inside a park - anywhere else is fair game)?
-What time should we make the reservation for?

I have been looking at reservations available on MDE but nothing that stands out so that is why I need your help. There are 7 of us in our party.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Our school calendar is out, and we have 3 days for fall break this year. And with spring break being the week before Easter, a trip that week won't work for us this time (even though we loved our spring break trip).

So...back for MNSSHP #3. 

For the previous post, we got 2:00 Kona. That is what we have gone with in the past for parties. Around 2:00 at any monorail resort restaurant of your choosing. 3:30 is a good arrival time at the MK gates. For dinner: snacks and candy


----------



## Stuarotra

I think I read on here that splash mountain is not running during the party. Is this correct? If so, I need to make some touring changes since splash is going to be down for refurbishment on the day I was suppose to go there......


----------



## DWillowBay

dfurst05 said:


> A lot of you here have exponentially more experience than I do so am looking for a recommendation for a good place to have a late lunch/early dinner the night of our party.
> 
> Our party date again is Sunday, Sept 17th. We plan to go to Disney Springs for a little bit in the afternoon. My question has a couple parts:
> 
> -What time do we need to be to the Magic Kingdom by to get in in time for the party? 3:30?
> -Where do you suggest we go for dinner (somewhere not inside a park - anywhere else is fair game)?
> -What time should we make the reservation for?
> 
> I have been looking at reservations available on MDE but nothing that stands out so that is why I need your help. There are 7 of us in our party.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your suggestions!!



We always eat at our resort before the party.   It just makes things simple.  However, if you want to eat closer to the parks, I would recommend either The Wave or Contempt at the Contemporary.   You can take the monorail or even walk to MK after you eat.   A reservation of 2:15 would give you plenty of time to eat and get to the park without rushing.   have fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

Stuarotra said:


> I think I read on here that splash mountain is not running during the party. Is this correct? If so, I need to make some touring changes since splash is going to be down for refurbishment on the day I was suppose to go there......


Splash is open during parties.


----------



## Stuarotra

Cluelyss said:


> Splash is open during parties.


Holy smokes!! You just made my day!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Irish_Mike

Stuarotra said:


> I think I read on here that splash mountain is not running during the party. Is this correct? If so, I need to make some touring changes since splash is going to be down for refurbishment on the day I was suppose to go there......





Cluelyss said:


> Splash is open during parties.



While Splash is open during parties, the ride is likely to go down for refurbishment on August 28th - meaning the only party that it would be open for this year is August 25th.


----------



## eastendlights

Do you need to purchase party tickets before you make ADR's for the dessert party?


----------



## Daisybell911

Stuarotra said:


> Holy smokes!! You just made my day!!
> Thank you!!!




I just read that it will be closed because it's being refurbished from 8/28-late November.


----------



## Cluelyss

eastendlights said:


> Do you need to purchase party tickets before you make ADR's for the dessert party?


Nope, it's made like any other ADR.


----------



## FoxC63

DWillowBay said:


> We always eat at our resort before the party.   It just makes things simple.  However, if you want to eat closer to the parks, I would recommend either The Wave or Contempt at the Contemporary.   You can take the monorail or even walk to MK after you eat.   A reservation of 2:15 would give you plenty of time to eat and get to the park without rushing.   have fun!



@dfurst05 It would make sense to eat while at Disney Springs better food and the choices are abundant.  My favorite is Earl of Sandwich and I'm not a sandwich lovin' person.  But if your preference is for a nice sit down meal somewhere closer to MK @DWillowBay is spot on by recommending California Grill.  It is signature dining so a bit pricey and will take up 2 table-service credits but for the quality it's well worth it.  And The Wave which is a single credit. 
Make reservation around 2:30 pm - 2:45 pm.  You'll have two options upon arriving at MK by monorail or walking, since new security procedures on the monorail are in effect you should have some leeway arriving at MK by 3:30.

EDIT:  Corrected The Wave~~~~~


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Splash is open during parties.



Not this time.


----------



## FoxC63

Splash Mountain

*Walt Disney World Attraction Refurbishments*
Splash Mountain – August 28 through November 16
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/01/06/walt-disney-world-attraction-refurbishments/


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you so much for the sweet offer, but we still got tickets, just not the premium ones (who's being selfish now, lol!)
> 
> Hoping we can stay at the same resort (BC - we are booked under a magical deal so hoping there is still availability under our new dates....at an Epcot resort....during F&W....happy to move to an MK resort if needed!).
> 
> Hubby and I will be celebrating year #11 this fall. We were there for our 10th last year, so thinking this should become an annual tradition!
> 
> So very sad we will be missing you this year. I wonder if I can just send hubby and the kids back to Ohio and I'll stick around till you get there!!!



11 years! You guys are babies! Ha!  I'm looking at 30 in July.  These streaks in my hair aren't 'highlights' 
It would be awesome for you to stay but I have a better idea, we'll meet up next year and ... the first person who backs out must take a photo with character of choice UPSIDE DOWN!  Boom!


----------



## FoxC63

Oh and not like this ... 


But like this ...


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> @dfurst05 It would make sense to eat while at Disney Springs better food and the choices are abundant.  My favorite is Earl of Sandwich and I'm not a sandwich lovin' person.  But if your preference is for a nice sit down meal somewhere closer to MK @DWillowBay is spot on by recommending California Grill or The Wave.  It is signature dining so a bit pricey and will take up 2 table-service credits but for the quality it's well worth it.  Make reservation around 2:30 pm - 2:45 pm.  You'll have two options upon arriving at MK by monorail or walking, since new security procedures on the monorail are in effect you should have some leeway arriving at MK by 3:30.



Only three of us are doing the Disney Dining Plan - the rest our quick service - so we likely won't have enough table service credits to do signature dining, as nice as it may be. Maybe on another trip!

About how long do you think it will take to get to MK from Disney Springs? We may just do QS in Disney Springs that day for flexibility and then head over to MK for the party. With this, is food allowed on the busses? Could we grab something "to go" and eat it on the bus on our way to MK? Just trying to figure out what our options are.

Thanks!


----------



## Stuarotra

Irish_Mike said:


> While Splash is open during parties, the ride is likely to go down for refurbishment on August 28th - meaning the only party that it would be open for this year is August 25th.


Yes, I was reading that... the 28th was going to be my MK day. For some reason I thought I read where someone said it was closed for the party. I was bummed because it's closing on the day I was going to MK. I'm so relieved now!!!


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> Just to be clear about Splash Mountain
> 
> *Walt Disney World Attraction Refurbishments*
> Splash Mountain – August 28 through November 16
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/01/06/walt-disney-world-attraction-refurbishments/


But it will be running on August 25th, right???


----------



## qbmillar

dfurst05 said:


> Only three of us are doing the Disney Dining Plan - the rest our quick service - so we likely won't have enough table service credits to do signature dining, as nice as it may be. Maybe on another trip!
> 
> About how long do you think it will take to get to MK from Disney Springs? We may just do QS in Disney Springs that day for flexibility and then head over to MK for the party. With this, is food allowed on the busses? Could we grab something "to go" and eat it on the bus on our way to MK? Just trying to figure out what our options are.
> 
> Thanks!



Just to clarify, The Wave is a single credit restaurant, it is very low key and great food!  I think it is a bit of a hidden gem, we love it!


----------



## Stuarotra

I know that splash mountain is getting refurbished starting August 28th. The first party is August 25th. We will be attending the August 25th party. On that day splash mountain should be running during that party???


----------



## Irish_Mike

Stuarotra said:


> I know that splash mountain is getting refurbished starting August 28th. The first party is August 25th. We will be attending the August 25th party. On that day splash mountain should be running during that party???



Yes, it will be running until the day it goes down for refurb - including the party.


----------



## Stuarotra

Thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## MeghanEmily

dfurst05 said:


> Only three of us are doing the Disney Dining Plan - the rest our quick service - so we likely won't have enough table service credits to do signature dining, as nice as it may be. Maybe on another trip!
> 
> About how long do you think it will take to get to MK from Disney Springs? We may just do QS in Disney Springs that day for flexibility and then head over to MK for the party. With this, is food allowed on the busses? Could we grab something "to go" and eat it on the bus on our way to MK? Just trying to figure out what our options are.
> 
> Thanks!



For future food for thought, if you ever do a signature restaurant it's actually usually a better value to just pay for it out of pocket because it's usually less than the value of 2 dining credits. Little side note.

And no, TECHNICALLY you're not allowed any food or drink open on Disney busses. It all just depends on your bus driver whether they will enforce that. But if it's something like a coffee they may not bat an eye...while you eating a whole burger and fries might draw a little too much attention to ignore.


----------



## MeghanEmily

dfurst05 said:


> Only three of us are doing the Disney Dining Plan - the rest our quick service - so we likely won't have enough table service credits to do signature dining, as nice as it may be. Maybe on another trip!
> 
> About how long do you think it will take to get to MK from Disney Springs? We may just do QS in Disney Springs that day for flexibility and then head over to MK for the party. With this, is food allowed on the busses? Could we grab something "to go" and eat it on the bus on our way to MK? Just trying to figure out what our options are.
> 
> Thanks!



Also, I could very well be wrong on this because transportation stuff seems to be changing all the time, but I _don't think_ there's any direct transport from Disney Springs to Magic Kingdom in the afternoons right now, so your travel time could be a little long depending on how much time you spend waiting for busses, etc. You might be best off by taking the bus to the Contemporary and walking on the walking trail to MK, which should keep your travel time under an hour even if you just happened to miss a bus and had to wait the full 20+ minutes for another one, and even if you walk slowly, etc. Other options would be boat to Port Orleans and bus to MK, or bus to a monorail resort and then monorail to MK, or (likely the longest option depending on how quickly busses come) bus to any resort and bus to MK, etc.


----------



## FoxC63

@qbmillar  is correct about The Wave being a single credit.  I was more into California Grill as it's one of our favorite places to dine.  Sorry if it caused any confusion.

EDIT:  Here's a link to Uber/Lyft Thread
https://www.disboards.com/threads/everthing-you-wanted-to-know-about-uber-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/

With there being 7 in your party you might have to split up and access two vehicles.  Uber's max is at 6 people.


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> Thank you thank you thank you!!!



Are you happy now...really?!


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> Are you happy now...really?!


I'm so so so happy!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

@dfurst05  I'm not sure if you heard of Geyser Point Bar & Grill at Wilderness Lodge.

Here's Disney's link:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/wilderness-lodge-resort/geyser-point/

So far the reviews have been very positive.  Here's a link with great photos:
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...nt-bar-and-grill-at-disneys-wilderness-lodge/

Plus when you're done just hop on the boat which is close by and go to MK.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> 11 years! You guys are babies! Ha!  I'm looking at 30 in July.  These streaks in my hair aren't 'highlights'
> It would be awesome for you to stay but I have a better idea, we'll meet up next year and ... the first person who backs out must take a photo with character of choice UPSIDE DOWN!  Boom!


You're on!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> You're on!!!!



Game on baby girl, game on!


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> I can't answer this with any certainty, as I've never tried the multiple MDX accounts system before. But I would think you'd have 2 options - first, once inside the park, I'd guess you would be free to use your existing MB for photos with no issue, even if you used the cards for entry. Alternatively, you could link the dummy account to your main account via friends and family and be able to retrieve photos taken on the dummy account in your main account. If all else fails, you could always purchase a one day MM for the party shots.


----------



## MeghanEmily

Ok, so Lord willin' and the crick don't rise, we're finally able to attend our first ever MNSSHP due to the early dates in August. (We've only over done Christmas parties in past.) My question is to those of you who've done Hallowishes dessert parties before: do you think they're worth it? 

We'll only be doing one party (Aug. 25.) We're celebrating our honeymoon and are willing to make a small splurge here and there. DFi can and will take advantage of dessert offerings, but he won't be disappointed if we don't do it on the virtue of desserts alone. I can't take advantage of most of the food due to dietary restrictions, so my main interest in a dessert party would be for prime/less people-sitting-their-toddlers-on-your-lap-crowded parade and fireworks viewing without having to stake out a prime location too far in advance. Assuming they have a dessert party again this year, I'm not totally sure whether it's worth doubling the cost of our party tickets for it, so I wanted some opinions!


----------



## Cluelyss

MeghanEmily said:


> Ok, so Lord willin' and the crick don't rise, we're finally able to attend our first ever MNSSHP due to the early dates in August. (We've only over done Christmas parties in past.) My question is to those of you who've done Hallowishes dessert parties before: do you think they're worth it?
> 
> We'll only be doing one party (Aug. 25.) We're celebrating our honeymoon and are willing to make a small splurge here and there. DFi can and will take advantage of dessert offerings, but he won't be disappointed if we don't do it on the virtue of desserts alone. I can't take advantage of most of the food due to dietary restrictions, so my main interest in a dessert party would be for prime/less people-sitting-their-toddlers-on-your-lap-crowded parade and fireworks viewing without having to stake out a prime location too far in advance. Assuming they have a dessert party again this year, I'm not totally sure whether it's worth doubling the cost of our party tickets for it, so I wanted some opinions!


"Worth it" is always subjective. It's a big cost, on top of another big cost, and it will eat up a lot of your party time. So you'll need to decide what your priorities are for the night. If the parade and fireworks are high on your list, then this might be right for you. If you prefer to maximize your party time on rides and exclusive meet & greets, you may want to pass. There are plenty of free spots to watch both, if you're willing to grab them early.

Here are a bunch of reviews from last year to help you decide:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/


----------



## MeghanEmily

Cluelyss said:


> "Worth it" is always subjective. It's a big cost, on top of another big cost, and it will eat up a lot of your party time. So you'll need to decide what your priorities are for the night. If the parade and fireworks are high on your list, then this might be right for you. If you prefer to maximize your party time on rides and exclusive meet & greets, you may want to pass. There are plenty of free spots to watch both, if you're willing to grab them early.
> 
> Here are a bunch of reviews from last year to help you decide:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/



Thanks for this! Just based on some of the reviews on the first couple of pages, I'm leaning toward passing on this one. What you said about it eating up a lot of party time I think would be very true with how much time there typically is between the parade and fireworks. I'll keep reading and thinking, but that's helpful info!


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> "Worth it" is always subjective. It's a big cost, on top of another big cost, and it will eat up a lot of your party time. So you'll need to decide what your priorities are for the night. If the parade and fireworks are high on your list, then this might be right for you. If you prefer to maximize your party time on rides and exclusive meet & greets, you may want to pass. There are plenty of free spots to watch both, if you're willing to grab them early.
> 
> Here are a bunch of reviews from last year to help you decide:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/


I did not do the Hallowishes but did a terrace dessert party. If you are into sweets then it is worth it but know that it was all sweets and one could only eat so much before your sugar rises. If there were other foods there that would help mask the sugar high then it would have been better but the spot we had on the terrace with the fireworks and Tinker Bell coming down was well worth the price.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

MeghanEmily said:


> Ok, so Lord willin' and the crick don't rise, we're finally able to attend our first ever MNSSHP due to the early dates in August. (We've only over done Christmas parties in past.) My question is to those of you who've done Hallowishes dessert parties before: do you think they're worth it?
> 
> We'll only be doing one party (Aug. 25.) We're celebrating our honeymoon and are willing to make a small splurge here and there. DFi can and will take advantage of dessert offerings, but he won't be disappointed if we don't do it on the virtue of desserts alone. I can't take advantage of most of the food due to dietary restrictions, so my main interest in a dessert party would be for prime/less people-sitting-their-toddlers-on-your-lap-crowded parade and fireworks viewing without having to stake out a prime location too far in advance. Assuming they have a dessert party again this year, I'm not totally sure whether it's worth doubling the cost of our party tickets for it, so I wanted some opinions!


It was just my husband and myself for our wedding anniversary, and we did two parties with one of those the Hallowishes Dessert Party.  The spot for the parade is great.  We've been to several MNSSHP's and man, getting that spot for the parade can be stressful.  We have always gotten a good one, but it can be hard to hold your ground against pushy people.  However, I do not think the value for just that is there.  Especially if you are not really into the dessert aspects of it.  And let me say, Hallowishes fireworks are our favorite and the view from the dessert party is good but not great.  The fireworks are much better straight on.  We did the dessert party one night, then stood a ways back in the hub for the second party night.  Much better fireworks wise.
We did love the dessert party, but we loved the treats.  If you were doing two parties, I'd say go for it.  But one party and having no interest in the food would make say pass.  Hope this helps.


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Just to be clear about Splash Mountain
> 
> *Walt Disney World Attraction Refurbishments*
> Splash Mountain – August 28 through November 16
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/01/06/walt-disney-world-attraction-refurbishments/


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


>



There are two rides at MK we have never been on:  Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. Typically BTMR has been closed for refurbishment during our trips and last year when I finally scored FP's for SDMT I had to cancel my trip   Sorry so many of you will be missing Splash Mountain but I'm hoping because of it being closed that BTMR will be open this year during the party.  To date only SM has been slated for refurbishment.
 Happy Dance!


----------



## MissKIA

FoxC63 said:


> There are two rides at MK we have never been on:  Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. Typically BTMR has been closed for refurbishment during our trips and last year when I finally scored FP's for SDMT I had to cancel my trip   Sorry so many of you will be missing Splash Mountain but I'm hoping because of it being closed that BTMR will be open this year during the party.  To date only SM has been slated for refurbishment.
> Happy Dance!



I would say there is about zero chance they close both Splash Mountain and Big Thunder down at the same time.  I think you should be good to go!


----------



## FoxC63

MissKIA said:


> I would say there is about zero chance they close both Splash Mountain and Big Thunder down at the same time.  I think you should be good to go!



My thoughts exactly hence the happy dance!


----------



## FoxC63

@monique5


monique5 said:


> *Legend of Sleepy Hollow @ Disney's Fort Wilderness*​The event will include a showing of the 1949 classic animated Disney film, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_, followed by another 1949 classic _The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad_, and lastly. Then guests will be able to have a meet-and-greet experience with the Headless Horseman. _All guests of the event will receive a limited edition Headless Horseman pin, and Premium Ticket guests will receive an additional “goody bag.”_
> 
> *Dates: *September 29th and 30th, Thursdays through Sundays in October, and the last Monday and Tuesday of October; the 30th and 31st.
> 
> *Times: *8pm & 10pm
> 
> *Tickets: *Will go on sale six months before each date (for example, for the October 1st show, reservations can be made starting April 1st). Reservations, 407-WDW-PLAY.



This should be updated as many DISers including @Cluelyss , @Bex258  and @Mommy2Corinne have reported purchasing tickets at the regular ADR time frame of 180+10 for onsite guests.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> There are two rides at MK we have never been on:  Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. Typically BTMR has been closed for refurbishment during our trips and last year when I finally scored FP's for SDMT I had to cancel my trip   Sorry so many of you will be missing Splash Mountain but I'm hoping because of it being closed that BTMR will be open this year during the party.  To date only SM has been slated for refurbishment.
> Happy Dance!


This is us.  I'm sad about SM but it's been years since we have gotten to ride BTMR because it seems to always be in refurb during our trip.  That or the WDW Railroad, which I am sooooo hoping does not get scheduled this year as that's another one that seems to be down during our time period.  Last year it was BTMR and Dinosaur that was down, so we are looking forward to both this year.  I'm holding my breath that nothing else gets scheduled.  I'm so nervous about it  as I keep waiting for another favorite to get added to the list.


----------



## CMNJ

prettypatchesmsu said:


> This is us.  I'm sad about SM but it's been years since we have gotten to ride BTMR because it seems to always be in refurb during our trip.  That or the WDW Railroad, which I am sooooo hoping does not get scheduled this year as that's another one that seems to be down during our time period.  Last year it was BTMR and Dinosaur that was down, so we are looking forward to both this year.  I'm holding my breath that nothing else gets scheduled.  I'm so nervous about it  as I keep waiting for another favorite to get added to the list.


I think you will be in the clear with the WDW railroad-it was down for a refurbishment for a couple months earlier this year already (like jan-March) so I can't see them closing it again 6-7 months later


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> There are two rides at MK we have never been on:  Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. Typically BTMR has been closed for refurbishment during our trips and last year when I finally scored FP's for SDMT I had to cancel my trip   Sorry so many of you will be missing Splash Mountain but I'm hoping because of it being closed that BTMR will be open this year during the party.  To date only SM has been slated for refurbishment.
> Happy Dance!


BTMRR is one of my favorite rides (I can remember going on it when I was 4 y/o with my dad).  Glad you will finally get to experience it! I like 7DMT a lot too but it is such a short ride that I always feel so bad for the people waiting in the crazy long standby line just to experience it (we only FP it).  We actually have to use a FP on it every MK visit b/c it is my son's favorite ride and I refuse to wait standby by for it.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Silly Q. How do you bring home the candy collected during the party on a plane?  Is it allowed in a carry on?


----------



## MissKIA

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Silly Q. How do you bring home the candy collected during the party on a plane?  It can't be in a carry on right?



Sure you can.  You just can't take liquids in your carry on, so as long as they are solid you should be fine.


----------



## Bobb_o

dfurst05 said:


> Only three of us are doing the Disney Dining Plan - the rest our quick service - so we likely won't have enough table service credits to do signature dining, as nice as it may be. Maybe on another trip!
> 
> About how long do you think it will take to get to MK from Disney Springs? We may just do QS in Disney Springs that day for flexibility and then head over to MK for the party. With this, is food allowed on the busses? Could we grab something "to go" and eat it on the bus on our way to MK? Just trying to figure out what our options are.
> 
> Thanks!



There is a workaround, you could take a bus from DS to the Contemporary and walk to MK or take it any of the other MK resorts and take the monorail/boat.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Silly Q. How do you bring home the candy collected during the party on a plane?  Is it allowed in a carry on?


Well for us we had too much candy and too many souvenirs (Looking at you Halloween Apple Stein) that we purchased one of the WDW backpacks and my husband used it as his personal bag to go along with his carry on.    This was SouthWest


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Silly Q. How do you bring home the candy collected during the party on a plane?  Is it allowed in a carry on?





MissKIA said:


> Sure you can.  You just can't take liquids in your carry on, so as long as they are solid you should be fine.



It might depend on what you define as a carry on.  On our last trip we tossed ours in backpacks and TSA said we couldn't bring food so it was confiscated, from then on we put it in our checked luggage. 
However you do it just be sure to bring freezer zip lock bags they're much stronger than the regular.


----------



## FoxC63

TGIF!  *Happy Friday Everyone!*  One week closer and counting!


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> It might depend on what you define as a carry on.  On our last trip we tossed ours in backpacks and TSA said we couldn't bring food so it was confiscated, from then on we put it in our checked luggage.
> However you do it just be sure to bring freezer zip lock bags they're much stronger than the regular.



Where did this happen?  It's absolutely okay to bring food in a carry on.  We do it all the time.  No liquids, but food is fine.  

I'm thinking there were some TSA agents that just needed a candy fix!


----------



## Bobb_o

VillainFavs said:


> Where did this happen?  It's absolutely okay to bring food in a carry on.  We do it all the time.  No liquids, but food is fine.
> 
> I'm thinking there were some TSA agents that just needed a candy fix!



I once had a TSA agent in Dallas tell me that you can bring water through security as long as it's frozen because at that point it's not a liquid. I kinda want to try it at some point.


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> Where did this happen?  It's absolutely okay to bring food in a carry on.  We do it all the time.  No liquids, but food is fine.
> 
> I'm thinking there were some TSA agents that just needed a candy fix!



I know I totally get this.  But honest truth at MCO they not only took the candy but also our snacks from our Dining Plan.  Basically our backpacks were filled with food & candy and our thermoses were empty.  They took mine & DH but DS wasn't even searched.

EDIT:  We did not use carry on "luggage" we used backpacks and I don't see the difference.


----------



## FoxC63

Bobb_o said:


> I once had a TSA agent in Dallas tell me that you can bring water through security as long as it's frozen because at that point it's not a liquid. I kinda want to try it at some point.



Nowadays they might consider it a weapon.  Ever get hit with an icicle, it'll poke your eye out! Ha!


----------



## FoxC63

Here's the TSA link which shows you what you can and cannot bring:
https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring

The bottom line from the same source "_The final decision rests with the TSA officer on whether an item is allowed through the checkpoint."
_
Our experience took place three years ago and I'll never try it again.  I'm not one who is willing to debate TSA over candy and food. And our candy was in zip lock bags and the food was in the original containers all of which were unopened.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> I know I totally get this.  But honest truth at MCO they not only took the candy but also our snacks from our Dining Plan.  Basically our back packs were filled with food & candy and our thermoses were empty.  They took mine & DH but DS wasn't even searched.
> 
> EDIT:  We did not use carry on "luggage" we used backpacks and I don't see the difference.


 Wow!


----------



## Bex258

I am sad that Splash Mountain is down. Mostly because I've been waiting 6 years to ride it and I likely won't be back till 2020/2021. I have only been on it once or twice and the Disneyland SM once. As long as they don't add anymore. I would have thought after Christmas would have been a better time for refurbishment seeing as it got really cold for the marathon and they had hats and gloves out on videos I saw.


----------



## Cluelyss

MissKIA said:


> Sure you can.  You just can't take liquids in your carry on, so as long as they are solid you should be fine.


Lotion is a liquid, too....never considered this and had a bottle of H2O lotion that I'd purchased in a giant Disney bag with all my other souvenirs....TSA agent pulled it out and dropped it right into the trash can....

I was almost in tears....more so from the cost of that "trash" than the loss of it.....


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Here's the TSA link which shows you what you can and cannot bring:
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring
> 
> The bottom line from the same source "_The final decision rests with the TSA officer on whether an item is allowed through the checkpoint."
> _
> Our experience took place three years ago and I'll never try it again.  I'm not one who is willing to debate TSA over candy and food. And our candy was in zip lock bags and the food was in the original containers all of which were unopened.



WOW.  That was extreme. I just checked the food list on your link I think my favorite ones are that you can take fresh eggs, fresh meat and ice cream (as long as the ice around it has not melted) and even dry ice to contain it on carry on or checked luggage.

I remember wanted to check it was ok for me to bring my chocolate from my flight (UK) into the country and I double checked with an email and I got such a vague response on whether it was ok and to be safe I thought I should declare it or talk to the officers. When I got there (both times I've done this) they just looked at me as if I was weird and waved me on.


----------



## MeghanEmily

Bex258 said:


> WOW.  That was extreme. I just checked the food list on your link I think my favorite ones are that you can take fresh eggs, fresh meat and ice cream (as long as the ice around it has not melted) and even dry ice to contain it on carry on or checked luggage.
> 
> I remember wanted to check it was ok for me to bring my chocolate from my flight (UK) into the country and I double checked with an email and I got such a vague response on whether it was ok and to be safe I thought I should declare it or talk to the officers. When I got there (both times I've done this) they just looked at me as if I was weird and waved me on.



We've had such mixed experiences trying to take food in carry-ons travelling between the US and Canada! Sometimes they get suspicious of a muffin, and other times they've let me take a chicken/bacon sandwich. It seems to really depend on the day and who's on what's allowed both through security and customs. Fortunately it won't matter for our Halloween treats this time since we'll be driving.


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> We've had such mixed experiences trying to take food in carry-ons travelling between the US and Canada! Sometimes they get suspicious of a muffin, and other times they've let me take a chicken/bacon sandwich. It seems to really depend on the day and who's on what's allowed both through security and customs. Fortunately it won't matter for our Halloween treats this time since we'll be driving.



Wow you're driving to FL from Canada?  We're in MI, lived in Daytona for five years and I thought the drive was a killer!  Doable but a killer!

EDIT:  MI to Daytona


----------



## MeghanEmily

FoxC63 said:


> Wow you're driving to FL from Canada?  We're in MI, lived in Daytona for five years and I thought the drive was a killer!  Doable but a killer!
> 
> EDIT:  MI to Daytona



Normally we fly, but we're driving it this time in an attempt to make it a wedding road trip. 35+ hours, depending on traffic. We figure if we can make it the whole way and we both still want to marry each other, the marriage is bound to make it through anything!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> from then on we put it in our checked luggage. .



Did the chocolate melt? I would think it would be pretty warm in the suitcase and then in whatever area the luggage is stored on the airplane.  Wtih my luck I can just see it now - a zip lock bag filled with melted chocolate gooed all over. LOL.


----------



## FoxC63

Does anyone have Memory Maker or plan on purchasing it or even the One Day MM?  Here's a great site to peruse through if you have the time:

http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots

I never knew about the photo booths and I'm still unclear about them:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/photo-booths.3551848/#post-56564487

Has anyone done the photo booths and where they're located?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Did the chocolate melt? I would think it would be pretty warm in the suitcase and then in whatever area the luggage is stored on the airplane.  Wtih my luck I can just see it now - a zip lock bag filled with melted chocolate gooed all over. LOL.



No none of the chocolate melted.  Just be sure to use Freezer zip lock bags and remove as much air as you can.


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> Normally we fly, but we're driving it this time in an attempt to make it a wedding road trip. 35+ hours, depending on traffic. We figure if we can make it the whole way and we both still want to marry each other, the marriage is bound to make it through anything!



So are you planning on getting married at WDW?


----------



## MeghanEmily

FoxC63 said:


> So are you planning on getting married at WDW?



We are!!  My PTR is in my signature. We got engaged there in December at AKL, and we're getting married at Canada Terrace in Epcot in August (HOT HOT HOT!! Melting just thinking about it. Thank goodness for a morning wedding!) Fortunately for us (though I know some people aren't into the idea) they're doing MNSSHP end of August now, so we can attend! We're leaving the 27th so we'll just squeak by getting to the first party.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I never knew about the photo booths and I'm still unclear about them:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/photo-booths.3551848/#post-56564487
> 
> Has anyone done the photo booths and where they're located?


There's one in the Beach Club arcade that we've done. There's also one on the Boardwalk, one in the gift shop at the exit of Test Track and I think the exit of Space Mountain as well. Not sure if there are others?

ETA:  I didn't read the article, so it may give the locations.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> There's one in the Beach Club arcade that we've done. There's also one on the Boardwalk, one in the gift shop at the exit of Test Track and I think the exit of Space Mountain as well. Not sure if there are others?
> 
> ETA:  I didn't read the article, so it may give the locations.



There was one in DHS in 2014. I remember meeting Mike from Monsters Inc. right after.


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> We are!!  My PTR is in my signature. We got engaged there in December at AKL, and we're getting married at Canada Terrace in Epcot in August (HOT HOT HOT!! Melting just thinking about it. Thank goodness for a morning wedding!) Fortunately for us (though I know some people aren't into the idea) they're doing MNSSHP end of August now, so we can attend! We're leaving the 27th so we'll just squeak by getting to the first party.



Well heck, Congratulations!  That's just awesome!  Are your family & friends meeting you or are you all traveling together?  I've heard of people getting married at WDW but I have never seen one in person.  How exciting!

EDIT:  You two look great in your avatar!


----------



## FoxC63

I did notice today my airfare has dropped from $399 to $103!!!   Too bad it's Frontier and not Delta.  I've seen $174 but never $103!

EDIT:  The Catch - Carry-on & luggage Fees! = $323 RT NO THANKS!


----------



## Sparkly

One benefit of picking Goofy as a costume is that it shouldn't cost too much to put it together. Orange t-shirt, black waistcoat, blue shorts, green hat with ears, done! And so practical for the parks too. I can't imagine trailing around in the heavy CM costume dresses all day.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

For sold out parties - how would the crowd level translate in a normal MK day? Crowd level 5? Higher?


----------



## vrajewski10513

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> For sold out parties - how would the crowd level translate in a normal MK day? Crowd level 5? Higher?


I feel like Halloween parties are a bit different because because the crowds  more concentrated. More times than not you're go gonna feel a sold out party in the Hub. During fireworks its going to be almost wall to wall in the hub. It's a little less, but still crowded during the stage show. The hub and Main Street will also feel really crowded during the parade. I always like to watch from Frontierland as it's not quite as crowded.


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> I know I totally get this.  But honest truth at MCO they not only took the candy but also our snacks from our Dining Plan.  Basically our back packs were filled with food & candy and our thermoses were empty.  They took mine & DH but DS wasn't even searched.
> 
> EDIT:  We did not use carry on "luggage" we used backpacks and I don't see the difference.





FoxC63 said:


> Here's the TSA link which shows you what you can and cannot bring:
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring
> 
> The bottom line from the same source "_The final decision rests with the TSA officer on whether an item is allowed through the checkpoint."
> _
> Our experience took place three years ago and I'll never try it again.  I'm not one who is willing to debate TSA over candy and food. And our candy was in zip lock bags and the food was in the original containers all of which were unopened.



For future reference you can Tweet or Insta TSA with a photo of what you want to bring on board, and they'll respond. I would absolutely open my big ol' mouth over candy...as DH walked away, embarrassed. 



MeghanEmily said:


> We've had such mixed experiences trying to take food in carry-ons travelling between the US and Canada! Sometimes they get suspicious of a muffin, and other times they've let me take a chicken/bacon sandwich. It seems to really depend on the day and who's on what's allowed both through security and customs. Fortunately it won't matter for our Halloween treats this time since we'll be driving.



Bringing food over the border is different than domestic, even if you're going to consume it on your flight.


----------



## FoxC63

@IrishNYC  Have you personally ever done this?

"For future reference you can Tweet or Insta TSA with a photo of what you want to bring on board, and they'll respond."

Never heard of this before, but like I said.  Never again.  I think sometimes TSA makeup their own rules pending on how they feel on any given day.

(Deleted - Hope you read it)


----------



## IrishNYC

I haven't, @FoxC63  but I follow them, because I love being shocked by what people try to get by them. Whoever writes their social media for them is pretty funny, too.


----------



## FoxC63

I'll have to share this with my husband as he's the primary traveler in our household. for sharing!


----------



## acln

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone have Memory Maker or plan on purchasing it or even the One Day MM?  Here's a great site to peruse through if you have the time:
> 
> http://capturingmagic.me/a-guide-to-disney-world-magic-shots
> 
> I never knew about the photo booths and I'm still unclear about them:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/photo-booths.3551848/#post-56564487
> 
> Has anyone done the photo booths and where they're located?



We used one of the photo booths at MK last year, I believe near Space mountain. With the printed picture we got an additional print out with a photo pass code to link the picture to our account. You can customize it with a border before printing, my daughter picked Tinker Bell!


----------



## FoxC63

Sparkly said:


> One benefit of picking Goofy as a costume is that it shouldn't cost too much to put it together. Orange t-shirt, black waistcoat, blue shorts, green hat with ears, done! And so practical for the parks too. I can't imagine trailing around in the heavy CM costume dresses all day.



Speaking of dresses has anyone heard the rumor that the dresses sold at Cherry Tree Lane will be sold at MK Emporium?  Talk about an easy costume!  I can't wait!

These are the dresses I'm referring to:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...himsical-collection-inspired-by-disney-parks/


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> We used one of the photo booths at MK last year, I believe near Space mountain. With the printed picture we got an additional print out with a photo pass code to link the picture to our account. You can customize it with a border before printing, my daughter picked Tinker Bell!



Cannot believe we've been going to WDW since DS was 5 yrs old now almost 14 years old AND and 1/2" taller than me and I'm finding out about these now


----------



## MeghanEmily

IrishNYC said:


> Bringing food over the border is different than domestic, even if you're going to consume it on your flight.



It absolutely is, you're right. We don't typically have too many problems flying domestic. And we have restrictions drivings across the border just like we do flying, though typically we've found the restrictions for flights to be more...restrictive?


----------



## MeghanEmily

FoxC63 said:


> Well heck, Congratulations!  That's just awesome!  Are your family & friends meeting you or are you all traveling together?  I've heard of people getting married at WDW but I have never seen one in person.  How exciting!
> 
> EDIT:  You two look great in your avatar!



Thank you!! We're having a small bridal party and guest list (total between 15-20 including us), and everyone is meeting us down there. Everyone else is flying out of various Eastern Canadian cities, and a lot of them are kind of making their own little vacations out of it. We are spending the better part of one day with my immediate family though and doing a little park touring/dining, and then most of our time will be our honeymoon for just the two of us after that. We're pretty excited! I've discovered I'm not much of a "wedding person," which actually really surprised me, so it's been an amazing way to make it an exciting day for us and let someone else look after a lot of the planning! 

And thank you! Ariel has a killer "fishy face," but I tried my best to match it


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> Thank you!! We're having a small bridal party and guest list (total between 15-20 including us), and everyone is meeting us down there. Everyone else is flying out of various Eastern Canadian cities, and a lot of them are kind of making their own little vacations out of it. We are spending the better part of one day with my immediate family though and doing a little park touring/dining, and then most of our time will be our honeymoon for just the two of us after that. We're pretty excited! I've discovered I'm not much of a "wedding person," which actually really surprised me, so it's been an amazing way to make it an exciting day for us and let someone else look after a lot of the planning!
> 
> And thank you! Ariel has a killer "fishy face," but I tried my best to match it



I started reading your PTR but need more time to finish it and I must say WOW!  You certainly have plenty on your plate!  Later tonight I'll make a cup of tea and wrap myself in warmth and continue.  So far it's been a great read!


----------



## MeghanEmily

FoxC63 said:


> I started reading your PTR but need more time to finish it and I must say WOW!  You certainly have plenty on your plate!  Later tonight I'll make a cup of tea and wrap myself in warmth and continue.  So far it's been a great read!



Thanks for reading my ramblings! And yes, we always manage to stay pretty busy!


----------



## FoxC63

Happy Earth Day Everyone!!!


----------



## Flynnismine

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 232669 Happy Earth Day Everyone!!!


Happy Happy Earth Day to you as well


----------



## FoxC63

Flynnismine said:


> Happy Happy Earth Day to you as well



Thank You!


----------



## FoxC63

Hey Newbies (@dfurst05 , @Mommy2Corinne  and @sherlockmiles )

It's been awhile since you last posted, hoping your plans are coming together and you hair is still intact!


----------



## Cluelyss

vrajewski10513 said:


> I feel like Halloween parties are a bit different because because the crowds  more concentrated. More times than not you're go gonna feel a sold out party in the Hub. During fireworks its going to be almost wall to wall in the hub. It's a little less, but still crowded during the stage show. The hub and Main Street will also feel really crowded during the parade. I always like to watch from Frontierland as it's not quite as crowded.


Completely agree. I've done sold out parties and non-sold out parties, and in both occasions, the special party events will still be crowded. Exclusive meet and greets, parades, fireworks, etc. But both will also have very short lines for rides, and outside the hub, it will feel shockingly empty.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Hey Newbies (@dfurst05 , @Mommy2Corinne  and @sherlockmiles )
> 
> It's been awhile since you last posted, hoping your plans are coming together and you hair is still intact!




All is OK.......Having trouble making "tea" reservations and ROL dinner reservations for our Sept trip....must be too early......

[also, the HP xmas announcement pushed me over the edge and I'm booking a US trip for Dec - so we got a little distracted]


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> All is OK.......Having trouble making "tea" reservations and ROL dinner reservations for our Sept trip....must be too early......
> 
> [also, the HP xmas announcement pushed me over the edge and I'm booking a US trip for Dec - so we got a little distracted]



I’m not sure of your actual check-in date or if you're staying at WDW resorts but here’s Kenny the Pirate Crowd Calendar which lists when you’ll need to make your ADR’s & FP's:

9/03/17 thru 9/09/17
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=2

For Example ONLY:  Let's say your *check-in date* is Sunday, Sept 3rd, do you see where I put a red oval?  That's where you'll find your dates to make your ADR’s & FP's.  Hope this helps!  Must be onsite guest for 180+10 for ADR's.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well for us we had too much candy and too many souvenirs (Looking at you Halloween Apple Stein) that we purchased one of the WDW backpacks and my husband used it as his personal bag to go along with his carry on.    This was SouthWest



I'll admit I'm soooooo jealous that you have the Apple Stein.  I hope it's available again this year.


----------



## FoxC63

*Rumor Updates* – Have you Heard? 

Tiki Room – Possibly closing - no other information available.  Per @rteetz /Post #44/Page 3/Link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/just-back-just-a-few-notes.3598751/page-3#post-57473082

Incredibles Dance Party in Tomarrowland – Gone by the end of  April

Stitch M&G @ Tomorrowland

Mr. Incredible and Forzone – Added to Move It Shake It

Phineas and Ferb – Removed from Move It Shake It

Chip and Dale M&G @ Town Square and added to Move It Shake It

Per @rteetz /Post #5227/Page 262/Link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-262


----------



## buzzrelly

*Question for anyone who has been to MNSSHP on Halloween night. How terribly crowded is it? It's literally the ONLY night we will be able to go and I would like to prepare myself. Part of me thinks that it'll be crazy busy (like Christmas Day busy ), but then part of me thinks it won't be bad because it's a hard ticket event, and don't they only sell a limited number? Sold out is sold out, whether it's on Halloween or the week before, right? 

For anyone who has been on Halloween, what was your experience?*


----------



## siskaren

buzzrelly said:


> *Question for anyone who has been to MNSSHP on Halloween night. How terribly crowded is it? It's literally the ONLY night we will be able to go and I would like to prepare myself. Part of me thinks that it'll be crazy busy (like Christmas Day busy ), but then part of me thinks it won't be bad because it's a hard ticket event, and don't they only sell a limited number? Sold out is sold out, whether it's on Halloween or the week before, right?
> 
> For anyone who has been on Halloween, what was your experience?*



It will be sold out, but it won't be Christmas crazy because, like you said, they sell a limited number of tickets, and that number is nowhere near park capacity. Disney doesn't say how many tickets they sell for parties, but speculation is that it's 25,000-35,000, and I believe speculation on park capacity (again, Disney won't say) is something like 100,000.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> *Rumor Updates* – Have you Heard?
> 
> Tiki Room – Possibly closing - no other information available.  Per @rteetz /Post #44/Page 3/Link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/just-back-just-a-few-notes.3598751/page-3#post-57473082
> 
> Incredibles Dance Party in Tomarrowland – Gone by the end of  April
> 
> Stitch M&G @ Tomorrowland
> 
> Mr. Incredible and Forzone – Added to Move It Shake It
> 
> Phineas and Ferb – Removed from Move It Shake It
> 
> Chip and Dale M&G @ Town Square and added to Move It Shake It
> 
> Per @rteetz /Post #5227/Page 262/Link:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-262


Oh my little boy will be so so sad about the incredible s dance party! He loves the incredibles! Boo!


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> Oh my little boy will be so so sad about the incredible s dance party! He loves the incredibles! Boo!



But he'll still be able to see Mr. Incredible and Forzone during the Move It Shake It parade plus we have no confirmation who will be at the MNSSHP.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> *Rumor Updates* – Have you Heard?
> 
> Tiki Room – Possibly closing - no other information available.  Per @rteetz /Post #44/Page 3/Link:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/just-back-just-a-few-notes.3598751/page-3#post-57473082
> 
> Incredibles Dance Party in Tomarrowland – Gone by the end of  April
> 
> Stitch M&G @ Tomorrowland
> 
> Mr. Incredible and Forzone – Added to Move It Shake It
> 
> Phineas and Ferb – Removed from Move It Shake It
> 
> Chip and Dale M&G @ Town Square and added to Move It Shake It
> 
> Per @rteetz /Post #5227/Page 262/Link:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-262



Thanks for the info. I hope the Tiki room doesn't go until after my visit. I never got to go into the one in MK.
I also saw that Moana has gone and there are some new Star Wars/Guardians meets planned.
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/04/19/rumor-round-up-character-changes-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## FoxC63

buzzrelly said:


> *Question for anyone who has been to MNSSHP on Halloween night. How terribly crowded is it? It's literally the ONLY night we will be able to go and I would like to prepare myself. Part of me thinks that it'll be crazy busy (like Christmas Day busy ), but then part of me thinks it won't be bad because it's a hard ticket event, and don't they only sell a limited number? Sold out is sold out, whether it's on Halloween or the week before, right?
> 
> For anyone who has been on Halloween, what was your experience?*



I think most people are looking at it wrong, yes it will be busy but not at park capacity so planning for this is vital.  A solid realistic plan will serve anyone very well.  If this is your date then lay out a plan and post it here.  Several people who have been to these parties will let you know what will or won't work.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Thanks for the info. I hope the Tiki room doesn't go until after my visit. I never got to go into the one in MK.
> I also saw that Moana has gone and there are some new Star Wars/Guardians meets planned.
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/04/19/rumor-round-up-character-changes-at-walt-disney-world/



I'd love the opportunity to see it again and perhaps stay behind after everyone leaves to take a ton of photos.
Yes, there will be several changes with characters so far the newest addition includes; BB8, Groot and Star Lord.

EDIT:  Last year during the MNSSHP Tiki room became a Trick or Treat Station but I believe you were able to see the show during regular operating hours.


----------



## FoxC63

Here's news about FREE DINING:
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/04/walt-...rns-2017-major-changes-moderate-resort-stays/


----------



## acln

buzzrelly said:


> *Question for anyone who has been to MNSSHP on Halloween night. How terribly crowded is it? It's literally the ONLY night we will be able to go and I would like to prepare myself. Part of me thinks that it'll be crazy busy (like Christmas Day busy ), but then part of me thinks it won't be bad because it's a hard ticket event, and don't they only sell a limited number? Sold out is sold out, whether it's on Halloween or the week before, right?
> 
> For anyone who has been on Halloween, what was your experience?*



We're going to our first mnsshp this year on Halloween night and I was worried about the same thing! But after lots and lots of reading I think if you decide what's a priority to you and try to be flexible it will still be a great night! Are you interested in all the special meet and greets? The parade and castle shows? Or taking advantage of the short ride lines and trick or treating? This is the new plan I've made for us:

-Be at the gate no later than 3pm 
-Get wristbands and head the Jack & sally line (I'm expecting to be in the line for a while so DH and I will switch off taking DD to shop or ride quick rides)
- Depending on what time we're done at J&S, go to monsters inc laugh floor (we'll be in monsters inc costumes and DD really wants to go) or get a spot for the first parade. Probably get something quick to eat while we wait in our parade spot. 
-Head to Fantasyland for ToTing, quick rides and any short m&g DD is interested in
-Get spots for castle shows and fireworks 
-Go to tomorrowland if we didn't have time earlier, ToTing, ride haunted mansion and any short m&g
-Last parade and castle show, rides, m&g, and ToTing to end the night. 


Hey @FoxC63 what do you think of my revised plan?


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> We're going to our first mnsshp this year on Halloween night and I was worried about the same thing! But after lots and lots of reading I think if you decide what's a priority to you and try to be flexible it will still be a great night! Are you interested in all the special meet and greets? The parade and castle shows? Or taking advantage of the short ride lines and trick or treating? This is the new plan I've made for us:
> 
> -Be at the gate no later than 3pm
> -Get wristbands and head the Jack & sally line (I'm expecting to be in the line for a while so DH and I will switch off taking DD to shop or ride quick rides)
> - Depending on what time we're done at J&S, go to monsters inc laugh floor (we'll be in monsters inc costumes and DD really wants to go) or get a spot for the first parade. Probably get something quick to eat while we wait in our parade spot.
> -Head to Fantasyland for ToTing, quick rides and any short m&g DD is interested in
> -Get spots for castle shows and fireworks
> -Go to tomorrowland if we didn't have time earlier, ToTing, ride haunted mansion and any short m&g
> -Last parade and castle show, rides, m&g, and ToTing to end the night.
> 
> 
> Hey @FoxC63 what do you think of my revised plan?



Excellent advice & Perfect planning my friend!  You ROCK!


----------



## acln

FoxC63 said:


> Excellent advice & Perfect planning my friend!  You ROCK!



Thanks!! This board has been a huge help, I'm so glad I found it!


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Thanks!! This board has been a huge help, I'm so glad I found it!



We are too!


----------



## mum2fourkids

That article that FoxC63 posted above about free dining...it mentions the promo will be open for bookings on the 24th April...does anyone know if room only discounts for fall will become available at the same time? Do they normally release them together?


----------



## FoxC63

Normally they do release them together.  I thought it was strange there was no mention of it in this article.


----------



## FoxC63

Hey, Where's @monique5 ?


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> I'd love the opportunity to see it again and perhaps stay behind after everyone leaves to take a ton of photos.
> Yes, there will be several changes with characters so far the newest addition includes; BB8, Groot and Star Lord.
> 
> EDIT:  Last year during the MNSSHP Tiki room became a Trick or Treat Station but I believe you were able to see the show during regular operating hours.



If it is still open during the normal park hours on my trip I will most likely do the same as you and get as many photos as I can otherwise I'll do the same if I pop in the Trick or Treat station if they have the same locations this year.

The character changes look really good and I'm excited for them, I just wish I'd had a chance to meet/visit the things being replaced first.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*
There is another event which may impact your September stay, it's called "*Spooky Day in the Parks*" this is *NOT* an Official Disney event.  
*
Dates:*  September 22, 22 & 23

*Summary:*  Spooky Day in the parks ia a two day meet up event for fans that have a “Villainous” side.  A mixture of Theme Park Gatherings, Special VIP events, a bizzarre full of merchandise to fulfill your dark side and much more!  Our goal is to see you all dressed in your best wicked attire.  Be it dark or fun, we are dying to see your personal style as we step out for this wicked weekend.

*Location:*  There will be multiple locations for our many outings and events, but our central location will be the Coronado Springs Resort at Disney.  Other gatherings are already scheduled to take place at MK and Disney Studios Tower of Terror.

*Hotel:*  Special room rates at Coronado Springs Will be available for the event.



Here's a link for those interested:
http://www.chipandco.com/fan-event-spooky-day-parks-coming-walt-disney-world-266454/


----------



## FoxC63

How's everyone's costumes coming along?



So cute - but not mine!  Though I think perfect for earlier parties!


----------



## acln

Thankfully DD picked an extremely easy costume, Boo from monsters inc in her regular clothes. So a pair of light purple cropped leggings, oversized pink t shirt, white socks with her sneakers and I'll put her hair up in pig tails. 
I'll have to tap into my artsy side for DH and I. I'm planning to get a green t shirt for me and a blue one for him. Paint purple furry spots on his and attempt to paint a big eye and mouth on mine. I'm also planning to buy the Monsters university baseball cap from the Disney store that Mike wears in the movie, and then we'll wear shorts and call it a day! 
I can't wait to see everyone else's costumes!


----------



## MeghanEmily

We haven't totally decided yet, but I'm planning to cut my hair off on our trip right after we get married in a short pixie, so DFi and I are talking about going as a dumbed down/summer clothes version of Peter Pan and his shadow. I'd wear green shorts, belted green shirt, and PP hat, and DFi would wear the same outfit but in black. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Thankfully DD picked an extremely easy costume, Boo from monsters inc in her regular clothes. So a pair of light purple cropped leggings, oversized pink t shirt, white socks with her sneakers and I'll put her hair up in pig tails.
> I'll have to tap into my artsy side for DH and I. I'm planning to get a green t shirt for me and a blue one for him. Paint purple furry spots on his and attempt to paint a big eye and mouth on mine. I'm also planning to buy the Monsters university baseball cap from the Disney store that Mike wears in the movie, and then we'll wear shorts and call it a day!
> I can't wait to see everyone else's costumes!



I love these ideas!  Can I make a suggestion for accessories?  How about a Sulley purse/backpack for DD?  I have a stuffed pink pig purse for my Queen of Hearts Costume.  Instead of carrying a random doll that can get easily lost and has no funuction the purse/backpack made sense to me to put my belongings in. - this sounds so exciting!

Here's a link:
https://www.amazon.com/MONSTERS-DISNEY-PLUSH-BACKPACK-UNIVERSITY/dp/B00F6P293U


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> We haven't totally decided yet, but I'm planning to cut my hair off on our trip right after we get married in a short pixie, so DFi and I are talking about going as a dumbed down/summer clothes version of Peter Pan and his shadow. I'd wear green shorts, belted green shirt, and PP hat, and DFi would wear the same outfit but in black. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with!



So are you planning on getting a hair cut at MK Barber Shop?  The costumes sound sweet!


----------



## MeghanEmily

FoxC63 said:


> So are you planning on getting a hair cut at MK Barber Shop?  The costumes sound sweet!



I had SERIOUSLY considered it. I mean, after all, it's just hair. It grows back. But now that I'm planning to go back to school in the Fall and will be meeting all new people the week after we come back from the trip there's a little more pressure not to get a terrible haircut. I'm sure they'd do a fine job there, but I want something a little more complex than what they're probably used to and I've heard that they can usually only do very simple cuts. Maybe I'll try to get DFi an appointment for his hair there though!


----------



## xlsm

FoxC63 said:


> I never knew about the photo booths and I'm still unclear about them:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/photo-booths.3551848/#post-56564487
> 
> Has anyone done the photo booths and where they're located?



I scrolled through to see if anyone had answered this specifically, and didn't see one, so if this is a repeat of info, just ignore it 

There are booths located on the Boardwalk, near Space Mtn, by Primeval Whirl, and by the Imagination Pavilion...there's probably one at DHS but we haven't noticed it!

You go in and take the picture as usual, picking your border/theme/etc, and instead of buying the print, you use the touch screen to pick the "download to Memory Maker" option. You not only get the photostrip digitally added to your MM, you get each individual photo from the strip added. Here are a few of our examples from December's trip:













You do not have to buy the printed photo to get the pictures added to your account, just fyi!

All instructions are pretty easy to follow (on a touch screen).

I hope that helps! We love the photobooths and won't be passing them up ever again


----------



## acln

FoxC63 said:


> I love these ideas!  Can I make a suggestion for accessories?  How about a Sulley purse/backpack for DD?  I have a stuffed pink pig purse for my Queen of Hearts Costume.  Instead of carrying a random doll that can get easily lost and has no funuction the purse/backpack made sense to me to put my belongings in. - this sounds so exciting!
> 
> Here's a link:
> https://www.amazon.com/MONSTERS-DISNEY-PLUSH-BACKPACK-UNIVERSITY/dp/B00F6P293U



Ooh thank you for that idea! Wicked cute!!


----------



## FoxC63

xlsm said:


> I scrolled through to see if anyone had answered this specifically, and didn't see one, so if this is a repeat of info, just ignore it
> 
> There are booths located on the Boardwalk, near Space Mtn, by Primeval Whirl, and by the Imagination Pavilion...there's probably one at DHS but we haven't noticed it!
> 
> You go in and take the picture as usual, picking your border/theme/etc, and instead of buying the print, you use the touch screen to pick the "download to Memory Maker" option. You not only get the photostrip digitally added to your MM, you get each individual photo from the strip added. Here are a few of our examples from December's trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have to buy the printed photo to get the pictures added to your account, just fyi!
> 
> All instructions are pretty easy to follow (on a touch screen).
> 
> I hope that helps! We love the photobooths and won't be passing them up ever again



Thank you so very mush for this!!!! 

hahahaha I said "mush" I'm sure you get the idea


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Hey @FoxC63 what do you think of my revised plan?



I'll PM you with more details


----------



## AngelDisney

xlsm said:


> I scrolled through to see if anyone had answered this specifically, and didn't see one, so if this is a repeat of info, just ignore it
> 
> There are booths located on the Boardwalk, near Space Mtn, by Primeval Whirl, and by the Imagination Pavilion...there's probably one at DHS but we haven't noticed it!
> 
> You go in and take the picture as usual, picking your border/theme/etc, and instead of buying the print, you use the touch screen to pick the "download to Memory Maker" option. You not only get the photostrip digitally added to your MM, you get each individual photo from the strip added. Here are a few of our examples from December's trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have to buy the printed photo to get the pictures added to your account, just fyi!
> 
> All instructions are pretty easy to follow (on a touch screen).
> 
> I hope that helps! We love the photobooths and won't be passing them up ever again



Thanks for the location info! I am staying at BC and will definitely pop by BWI for the photo booth.


----------



## xlsm

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for the location info! I am staying at BC and will definitely pop by BWI for the photo booth.



It's super fun! There are two, attached back to back. One side is the traditional strip style and the other is a single frame (the first picture I shared. You still get every take from that one included in your MM downloads, too!)


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> I had SERIOUSLY considered it. I mean, after all, it's just hair. It grows back.  I want something a little more complex than what they're probably used to and I've heard that *they can usually only do very simple cuts*. Maybe I'll try to get DFi an appointment for his hair there though!



I didn't want to say.  I stopped dying my hair two years ago after DH was diagnosed and recently cut off the last remaining dye on my locks.  It's a shorter do than what I'm use to but it works and like you said "It will grow back."  My hair is more pepper than salt and that I'm sure will change with time too.   Here's the style:


----------



## buzzrelly

siskaren said:


> It will be sold out, but it won't be Christmas crazy because, like you said, they sell a limited number of tickets, and that number is nowhere near park capacity. Disney doesn't say how many tickets they sell for parties, but speculation is that it's 25,000-35,000, and I believe speculation on park capacity (again, Disney won't say) is something like 100,000.



Thanks! That's kind of what I was thinking 



FoxC63 said:


> I think most people are looking at it wrong, yes it will be busy but not at park capacity so planning for this is vital. A solid realistic plan will serve anyone very well. If this is your date then lay out a plan and post it here. Several people who have been to these parties will let you know what will or won't work.



Thanks 



acln said:


> We're going to our first mnsshp this year on Halloween night and I was worried about the same thing! But after lots and lots of reading I think if you decide what's a priority to you and try to be flexible it will still be a great night! Are you interested in all the special meet and greets? The parade and castle shows? Or taking advantage of the short ride lines and trick or treating? This is the new plan I've made for us:
> 
> -Be at the gate no later than 3pm
> -Get wristbands and head the Jack & sally line (I'm expecting to be in the line for a while so DH and I will switch off taking DD to shop or ride quick rides)
> - Depending on what time we're done at J&S, go to monsters inc laugh floor (we'll be in monsters inc costumes and DD really wants to go) or get a spot for the first parade. Probably get something quick to eat while we wait in our parade spot.
> -Head to Fantasyland for ToTing, quick rides and any short m&g DD is interested in
> -Get spots for castle shows and fireworks
> -Go to tomorrowland if we didn't have time earlier, ToTing, ride haunted mansion and any short m&g
> -Last parade and castle show, rides, m&g, and ToTing to end the night.



*Sounds like a good plan. The only characters I REALLY need to meet are Jack and Sally, as well. I'll probably be in line with you  

Other than that, I want to watch the parade and Hallowishes and do a little Trick or Treating…even though I'm not taking the kids…it'll just be me and DH *


----------



## acln

buzzrelly said:


> *Sounds like a good plan. The only characters I REALLY need to meet are Jack and Sally, as well. I'll probably be in line with you
> 
> Other than that, I want to watch the parade and Hallowishes and do a little Trick or Treating…even though I'm not taking the kids…it'll just be me and DH *



If you see a family of 3 in casual monster inc costumes, that'll be us! 
Oh yes, I've always loved Nightmare before Christmas and DD fell in love with it a couple years ago. We always watch it during Halloween time AND Christmas time so that m&g is our #1! 
I hope you guys have a wonderful time!


----------



## buzzrelly

acln said:


> If you see a family of 3 in casual monster inc costumes, that'll be us!
> Oh yes, I've always loved Nightmare before Christmas and DD fell in love with it a couple years ago. We always watch it during Halloween time AND Christmas time so that m&g is our #1!
> I hope you guys have a wonderful time!



Same! We watch it every year too…I'll definitely wave to you if I see you. I'm not sure about costumes for us yet…maybe we'll just some Halloween shirts and Ears and call it a day…possible something Jack and Sally related


----------



## anricat

Has anyone worn wings to the party? We're thinking of going as fairies. DD as Tink, me as Vidia and DH would be Terrance. Just wondering how cumbersome wings are going to get.


----------



## FoxC63

anricat said:


> Has anyone worn wings to the party? We're thinking of going as fairies. DD as Tink, me as Vidia and DH would be Terrance. Just wondering how cumbersome wings are going to get.



@jeremeyp did though she didn't report whether they were cumbersome, you could PM her.  Also here's a link for Halloween Costumes you might want to post your questions there too if you don't get a response here.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-halloween-costumes-for-mnsshp.3532418/

Hope these help


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> I’m not sure of your actual check-in date or if you're staying at WDW resorts but here’s Kenny the Pirate Crowd Calendar which lists when you’ll need to make your ADR’s & FP's:
> 
> 9/03/17 thru 9/09/17
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=2
> 
> For Example ONLY:  Let's say your *check-in date* is Sunday, Sept 3rd, do you see where I put a red oval?  That's where you'll find your dates to make your ADR’s & FP's.  Hope this helps!  Must be onsite guest for 180+10 for ADR's.
> 
> View attachment 232725




Thanks - got all that.  No date/time I enter for the tea comes up with availability, and ROL reservations aren't active yet for our dates either.  :-(


----------



## bhyer

So much great information in this thread!  Thank you!!
My daughter and I are going together and her big priority is to see the 7 dwarfs.  I've been reading that they only snap 1 picture.  Is that true?  If she wants a picture alone with them will they do one with her and then let me join in a picture for a second picture?


----------



## FoxC63

bhyer said:


> So much great information in this thread!  Thank you!!
> My daughter and I are going together and her big priority is to see the 7 dwarfs.  I've been reading that they only snap 1 picture.  Is that true?  If she wants a picture alone with them will they do one with her and then let me join in a picture for a second picture?



I only read that happened one time because a group of like 10 people shouldered in and wanted them done.  There was a long line and the CM said not happening.  I don't believe this to be true at all.


----------



## monique5

bhyer said:


> So much great information in this thread!  Thank you!!
> My daughter and I are going together and her big priority is to see the 7 dwarfs.  I've been reading that they only snap 1 picture.  Is that true?  If she wants a picture alone with them will they do one with her and then let me join in a picture for a second picture?



We went last year and DD took picture 1st, then we did a family photo. No trouble. We did go after 11pm, & CM gave her 3 mini mine train buckets when we were done.


----------



## merry_nbright

I'm working tirelessly on my Moana costume!!! I've got the tube top, belt, and necklace done, just have to do the skirt!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one planning so far ahead!!! I just hope I can fit my costume into my carry on for my first trip!!! My second trip, we'll be driving so I won't have to worry about that!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

_FREE DINING 2017 IS BACK!_

_EARLY FALL 2017 ROOM ONLY DISCOUNTS ARE NOW OFFERED!_

Details in Post #2.


----------



## IrishNYC

"Free" dining would cost me $100 more than what I'm booked at now.  Adding on a hopper, and paying the difference between QSDP and DDP comes to more than what I reserved at before ticket and dining prices went up. I was hoping we could switch to AKL (we're booked at POR now) for around the same, but it's $200 more - that's our MNSSHP money!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Im surprised the deluxes are only discounted @ 25%. On our BB we got 30% off. And FD is even less of a savings.  Going to enjoy our BB as I dont think we'll be able to book another come September due to the blackout dates  =(


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Hey Newbies (@dfurst05 , @Mommy2Corinne  and @sherlockmiles )
> 
> It's been awhile since you last posted, hoping your plans are coming together and you hair is still intact!



Thanks for the mention!!

It was a busy weekend for us here with some family in town. I am getting caught up... five pages of posts to go through!!

I picked up a deal on a Disney gift card at Sam's Club over the weekend to help pay for the party tickets. That combined with 5% back on my Discover this quarter at Sam's will help make the cost sting a little less.

With free dining announced today we are focusing on that. My mom, who is the primary planner for the trip, now has some decisions to make. It looks like free dining will work for us, but now she has to decide if she is going to upgrade one or both of our rooms to the Disney Dining Plan and whether or not to upgrade our tickets to PLUS park hoppers vs regular (we already had hoppers).

Sorry for getting


----------



## GillianP1301

Now that the obsessing over free dining release is over, I guess we can go back to obsessing over when the MNSSHP party tickets will go on sale.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I'm sure Disney is going to wait at least a week for the madness of the discounts to slow down before they bog down their phone lines with party tickets.


----------



## dfurst05

GillianP1301 said:


> Now that the obsessing over free dining release is over, I guess we can go back to obsessing over when the MNSSHP party tickets will go on sale.



Okay I am all caught up...

Since dates were announced later this year than last, hopefully Disney doesn't decide to delay putting the tickets on sale, too. However, if they do, I would still expect/hope to see tickets on sale by the end of May.


----------



## ErinsMommy

i would think since Disney added parties a couple of weeks earlier than last year (August), it'll go on sale earlier. But I've come to accept Disney does things oddly. lol


----------



## dfurst05

ErinsMommy said:


> i would think since Disney added parties a couple of weeks earlier than last year (August), it'll go on sale earlier. But I've come to accept Disney does things oddly. lol



I didn't think of it that way but hopefully you are right!! I'm ready to just buy my tickets and get it over with... It's like a Band-Aid I just want to rip it off so I can stop thinking about how much it is going to cost. *GULP*


----------



## GillianP1301

dfurst05 said:


> I didn't think of it that way but hopefully you are right!! I'm ready to just buy my tickets and get it over with... It's like a Band-Aid I just want to rip it off so I can stop thinking about how much it is going to cost. *GULP*



Getting the spend over with is nice, but I also just like knowing I have my plans finalized and ready to go. I'm also waiting on the Star Wars Guided Tour for August to open up as well for the same reason.

But then again, if I didn't have these things to obsess over and check daily, then I'd probably start doing crazy things like changing ADRs around just for the sake of doing something related to my WDW trip.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Hi all!  We just can't stay away...we're headed to Daytona to visit my sister in October and decided we can't be that close and not get our Disney Fix. We'll be doing a day at Universal (our first time) on the front end of our trip and MNSSHP on our last day there (we're flying in and out of MCO). I'm going to have to get caught up on the thread - haven't been paying attention this year. Thanks for organizing it again @monique5 !


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> I'm working tirelessly on my Moana costume!!! I've got the tube top, belt, and necklace done, just have to do the skirt!!! I'm glad I'm not the only one planning so far ahead!!! I just hope I can fit my costume into my carry on for my first trip!!! My second trip, we'll be driving so I won't have to worry about that!



This sounds great!  Maybe we'll see some photos?


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> Thanks for the mention!!
> 
> It was a busy weekend for us here with some family in town. I am getting caught up... five pages of posts to go through!!
> 
> I picked up a deal on a Disney gift card at Sam's Club over the weekend to help pay for the party tickets. That combined with 5% back on my Discover this quarter at Sam's will help make the cost sting a little less.
> 
> With free dining announced today we are focusing on that. My mom, who is the primary planner for the trip, now has some decisions to make. It looks like free dining will work for us, but now she has to decide if she is going to upgrade one or both of our rooms to the Disney Dining Plan and whether or not to upgrade our tickets to PLUS park hoppers vs regular (we already had hoppers).
> 
> Sorry for getting



No it's not off topic at all, good to hear you and yours are still planning. Good luck with securing your room.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> No it's not off topic at all, good to hear you and yours are still planning. Good luck with securing your room.



The room is already booked with the dining plan - we just have to get the "free" discount added to the reservation, if that is possible??


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> The room is already booked with the dining plan - we just have to get the "free" discount added to the reservation, if that is possible??



Honestly the last time we had FD was in 2014.  I've been staying on top of the FD thread even went through 35 pages to catch up and from what I'm reading you cannot add this to an existing reservation.  You will need a new reservation.


----------



## FoxC63

This is what I'm seeing ...
"Up at 5:30 and free dining showed up but I couldn't modify reservations. Been trying to modify online and get through on the phone since then. No luck."

"I used a different browser to get the "Change My Reservation" button to work and I finally got it! Was able to get the AKL discount!"


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Some have had luck changing their reservations themselves online and others not.  A lot less availability this year, so your room category etc might be sold out of the FD discount.  I'd be trying now if you're going to try and add the discount.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Honestly the last time we had FD was in 2014.  I've been staying on top of the FD thread even went through 35 pages to catch up and from what I'm reading you cannot add this to an existing reservation.  You will need a new reservation.



Would you mind linking to this tread if possible? I can't seem to find it.....


----------



## FoxC63

It's weird how some are able and others aren't, I wonder if chrome, foxfire etc. makes any difference.  I read one DISer had two reservations and was contemplating a third.  Not sure how this whole process works but I would think holding that many would impact what would get generated in the the overall pool of discounts and availability.

Ha! and here it is:
"Thanks for the heads up. I was using Chrome and the options weren't showing up for me. Just the spinning circle of doom. Switched to Firefox and I can see all my options. Probably need to reboot my laptop for Chrome to work again."


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> Would you mind linking to this tread if possible? I can't seem to find it.....



https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ng-plan-watch-wait-and-dream.3576059/page-736


----------



## IrishNYC

dfurst05 said:


> Would you mind linking to this tread if possible? I can't seem to find it.....


This is the 700+ page thread about Free Dining https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-free-dining-plan-watch-wait-and-dream.3576059/

And this is an informational "nutshell" thread with no discussion encouraged. https://www.disboards.com/threads/free-dinning-information-from-page-659.3599559/


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> This is the 700+ page thread about Free Dining https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-free-dining-plan-watch-wait-and-dream.3576059/
> 
> And this is an informational "nutshell" thread with no discussion encouraged. https://www.disboards.com/threads/free-dinning-information-from-page-659.3599559/



Did you stay up last night and into the wee hours this morning?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Im surprised the deluxes are only discounted @ 25%. On our BB we got 30% off. And FD is even less of a savings.  Going to enjoy our BB as I dont think we'll be able to book another come September due to the blackout dates  =(



BB are a great way to save but the dates Why Disney why


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> Did you stay up last night and into the wee hours this morning?


No, I have a travel agent for that.  (I also knew that I probably wouldn't save any money with Free Dining this year. I was hoping at best to switch to AKL for the same price, but no such luck.)


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> BB are a great way to save but the dates Why Disney why



I agree, I get that they can fill rooms with no problem during Jersey Week and the major holidays, but paying rack just to do so will be painful, esp. since we'll likely be spoiled by the CL views and experience and will want that again.


----------



## FoxC63

I was even in a chat room between 9:30pm - 5am just to observe.  WOW!  That was crazy.  It was moving so fast then it slowed down to a nice comfortable pace then around 3:30 it picked up speed and didn't stop.  Waaay too much for me and my tired eyes.  But it was fun and interesting.  I even kept a pole of "What time will FD Drop?" and there was this funny character "Trucker Den" who reported and confirmed his mass of BOG dining reservations breakfast, lunch and dinner for his entire trip and was dubbed "BOG HOG" too funny!

EDIT:  So I missed seeing what took place when FD dropped today at 5:33am - 33 miuntes Seriously?! Hahaha.
And apparently if a TA made your reservation only they can modify it but you can still book a new reservation.


----------



## bhyer

monique5 said:


> We went last year and DD took picture 1st, then we did a family photo. No trouble. We did go after 11pm, & CM gave her 3 mini mine train buckets when we were done.


Thank you so much for replying.  Very much appreciated!!


----------



## merry_nbright

FoxC63 said:


> This sounds great!  Maybe we'll see some photos?



Of course!!! I can't wait!! Just have to do the skirt and then she's done! Now, it's not perfect, but I've had fun making it so far!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

bhyer said:


> So much great information in this thread!  Thank you!!
> My daughter and I are going together and her big priority is to see the 7 dwarfs.  I've been reading that they only snap 1 picture.  Is that true?  If she wants a picture alone with them will they do one with her and then let me join in a picture for a second picture?


We got 3 group photos then one alone of my son with Doc


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We got 3 group photos then one alone of my son with Doc
> View attachment 233073



Love it!  Can you please tell me about the Crocs your son is wearing, did he get blisters from wearing them all night, did he wear no show socks?   Thank you!


----------



## MeghanEmily

FoxC63 said:


> Love it!  Can you please tell me about the Crocs your son is wearing, did he get blisters from wearing them all night, did he wear no show socks?   Thank you!



Sorry to butt in here. I don't know what @Cluelyss's experience was with crocs, but I have my own testimonial!  On our December trip we did a lot of walking. One day we had about 30k steps. I was getting blisters even in my best (expensive!) running sneakers. I bought a pair of over-priced Mickey crocs in this same style (but in an adult size) toward the end of the trip, and they were the only shoes I could wear that didn't give me new blisters or hurt the ones I already had too much. My only complaint was that they didn't give as much support as a good sneaker, so by the end of a full day of wearing them walking on concrete my feet were aching a bit, but zero blisters or hot spots. They may look a little ridiculous, but they're the first thing going into my bag for our next trip.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Love it!  Can you please tell me about the Crocs your son is wearing, did he get blisters from wearing them all night, did he wear no show socks?   Thank you!



I used to wear Crocs and actually wore them exclusively the last time I was at WDW (9 yrs ago) with no issue. I rarely wear them with socks.

A few months ago I picked up a new pair to start wearing so that I could break them in for our trip. So far no issues - I think they are great shoes because you can literally wear them anytime - rain or shine, hot or cold. They are so flexible. Some people (like my wife) complain about how they look ugly but for me, as far as Crocs go, comfort > style!!


----------



## merry_nbright

dfurst05 said:


> I used to wear Crocs and actually wore them exclusively the last time I was at WDW (9 yrs ago) with no issue. I rarely wear them with socks.
> 
> A few months ago I picked up a new pair to start wearing so that I could break them in for our trip. So far no issues - I think they are great shoes because you can literally wear them anytime - rain or shine, hot or cold. They are so flexible. Some people (like my wife) complain about how they look ugly but for me, as far as Crocs go, comfort > style!!



Everyone in my family laughs at me, but I ALWAYS wear Crocs, too! They're the perfect theme park, comfy shoe! Ugly as all get out, but dang, they're so comfy! First time I wore them in the parks was about nine years ago, when I went with the high school marching band, and I haven't looked back since!


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> I used to wear Crocs and actually wore them exclusively the last time I was at WDW (9 yrs ago) with no issue. I rarely wear them with socks.
> 
> A few months ago I picked up a new pair to start wearing so that I could break them in for our trip. So far no issues - I think they are great shoes because you can literally wear them anytime - rain or shine, hot or cold. They are so flexible. Some people (like my wife) complain about how they look ugly but for me, as far as Crocs go, comfort > style!!



Thank you for that!  I'm looking at DH & DS wearing them with their costumes. 

Did you get the answer you were looking for on the 700+ dining thread?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Haha, are there answers or just more questions!   Crazy day


----------



## FoxC63

Hahaha!  So true


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for that!  I'm looking at DH & DS wearing them with their costumes.
> 
> Did you get the answer you were looking for on the 700+ dining thread?



Believe it or not I didn't read all 700+ pages  but I did post my question. No one has replied, yet and I think at this point it is buried. 

My mom reached out to our TA via email about an hour ago asking if she was able to secure this for us. She (TA) knew when we booked that Free Dining was important to us, so hopefully she arranged it for us this morning without being asked - we will see!!

I checked our online for our dates and it said there were rooms available so I think it's just a matter of re-booking it. We aren't trying to get anything fancy - just standard rooms at ASM so I don't think it will be too much of a challenge for us. At least I hope not anyway.

I'm sure you've posted it before but what are your kids going as for costumes? For a more "kid friendly" perspective - all of my siblings on my mom's side wear Croc's too and love them.


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanEmily said:


> My only complaint was that they didn't give as much support as a good sneaker, so by the end of a full day of wearing them walking on concrete my feet were aching a bit, but zero blisters or hot spots. They may look a little ridiculous, but they're the first thing going into my bag for our next trip.



This is my main concern as I have high arch and narrow width.  I did try on several styles last year and it was an epic fail.  DS likes them. said they're comfortable but he's only worn them with socks during the fall and at school.  No experience with miles of walking like at MK.  Based on your response and @dfurst05 and @merry_nbright  I think I'll see what's new this year.  Hopefully they haven't closed down in my area.


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> Believe it or not I didn't read all 700+ pages  but I did post my question. No one has replied, yet and I think at this point it is buried.
> 
> My mom reached out to our TA via email about an hour ago asking if she was able to secure this for us. She (TA) knew when we booked that Free Dining was important to us, so hopefully she arranged it for us this morning without being asked - we will see!!
> 
> I checked our online for our dates and it said there were rooms available so I think it's just a matter of re-booking it. We aren't trying to get anything fancy - just standard rooms at ASM so I don't think it will be too much of a challenge for us. At least I hope not anyway.
> 
> I'm sure you've posted it before but what are your kids going as for costumes? For a more "kid friendly" perspective - all of my siblings on my mom's side wear Croc's too and love them.



Did you notice how many people there stated they had 1 or 2 rooms booked AND a TA?  A bit assessive no wonder pp are having a difficult time finding availability.  As soon as they let those extra rooms go finding what you want should be easier.

First Party:  Harley Quinn, DH - TwoFace and DS - Joker
Second Party:  Queen of Hearts, DH & DS - Guards
I foresee a lot of sewing in my future!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Love it!  Can you please tell me about the Crocs your son is wearing, did he get blisters from wearing them all night, did he wear no show socks?   Thank you!


My kids ALWAYS wear crocs (sometimes with socks in the cooler months, but usually without). Never a problem with blisters. Stinky feet, however, is a whole separate topic!!!! 

And I wear Croc flip flops. I don't like the feel of regular crocs, but their flip flops are AMAZING!! They even have Mickey ones! (I found them on Amazon)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> My kids ALWAYS wear crocs (sometimes with socks in the cooler months, but usually without). Never a problem with blisters. Stinky feet, however, is a whole separate topic!!!!
> 
> And I wear Croc flip flops. I don't like the feel of regular crocs, but their flip flops are AMAZING!! They even have Mickey ones! (I found them on Amazon)
> 
> View attachment 233086



those are cute - but only for people with pretty feet.  I need to cover up my tootsies to not scare the children.  LOL


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> those are cute - but only for people with pretty feet.  I need to cover up my tootsies to not scare the children.  LOL


I stopped caring about that years ago!!! Lol!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> My kids ALWAYS wear crocs (sometimes with socks in the cooler months, but usually without). Never a problem with blisters. Stinky feet, however, is a whole separate topic!!!!
> 
> And I wear Croc flip flops. I don't like the feel of regular crocs, but their flip flops are AMAZING!! They even have Mickey ones! (I found them on Amazon)
> 
> View attachment 233086



Those look great!!!  But doesn't the thong hurt in between the toes or do you need to break them in?

@sherlockmiles 

I'm doing  while catching up on the DIS but as soon as I'm done I'll complete my mom's mink stole and ship it out for her tomorrow.  I'm adding a new silk lining.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> First Party:  Harley Quinn



I want to see!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I want to see!



This is what I wore once and NEVER again!  I had to purchase due to lack of time.


I made a new pattern for a dress similar to this but added long sleeves (I tend to get cold at MK late Oct.) and plan to remake the accessories as the above fabric was cheap.



I will make the white collar, gloves and make the hood detachable.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Very cool! So I guess that's a no to booty shorts? LOL.


----------



## bhyer

Cluelyss said:


> We got 3 group photos then one alone of my son with Doc
> View attachment 233073


Thank you!  What a great photo!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Very cool! So I guess that's a no to booty shorts? LOL.



For who?  I like the longer length on the dress and will be wearing tights so I don't think I'll need shorts as well.  But for your DD or yourself, only you should decide.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Any seamstresses or tailors on here who could help a girl out with designing a skirt for my costume??


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> Any seamstresses or tailors on here who could help a girl out with designing a skirt for my costume??



Have you tried locally?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

FoxC63 said:


> Have you tried locally?


I'm making it myself so just looking for some input from folks who maybe have experience creating costumes for past parties on how to construct it!


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> I'm making it myself so just looking for some input from folks who maybe have experience creating costumes for past parties on how to construct it!



Whatca got?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> For who?  I like the longer length on the dress and will be wearing tights so I don't think I'll need shorts as well.  But for your DD or yourself, only you should decide.



For you, I'm going as wonder woman.  A tutu skirt with a t-shirt and if I can find a cape I'll add that too.  DD is going as Jack Skellington on night #1 and night #2 periwinkle


----------



## ErinsMommy

dolewhipdreams said:


> Any seamstresses or tailors on here who could help a girl out with designing a skirt for my costume??



I love Etsy!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> For you, I'm going as wonder woman.  A tutu skirt with a t-shirt and if I can find a cape I'll add that too.  DD is going as Jack Skellington on night #1 and night #2 periwinkle



Right, I thought you mentioned DD as Periwinkle.  Did her stuff finally ship?  How does it look?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

FoxC63 said:


> Whatca got?


My vision is Ariel as a Newsie so I want a skirt made out of green suiting that has a little swing but isn't a full circle skirt... And I'd like to avoid pleats because I struggle with those still. I'm wondering if a half circle skirt would hang well in suiting?


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> My vision is Ariel as a Newsie so I want a skirt made out of green suiting that has a little swing but isn't a full circle skirt... And I'd like to avoid pleats because I struggle with those still. I'm wondering if a half circle skirt would hang well in suiting?



Yes it most certainly will.  Suiting is made to drape very smoothly also if you have enough fabric cutting on the bias would work out better.  How?  It add stretch.
Example:  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3745/bias-101/page/all


----------



## dolewhipdreams

FoxC63 said:


> Yes it most certainly will.  Suiting is made to drape very smoothly also if you have enough fabric cutting on the bias would work out better.  How?  It add stretch.
> Example:  http://www.threadsmagazine.com/item/3745/bias-101/page/all


Thank you!!


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> Thank you!!


This is the style of pattern I would choose and cut on the bias


----------



## FoxC63

One more load of  and it'll be time to pick up my little lover boy - DS! Yay!!!!


----------



## monorailrabbit

DH and I have settled on costumes! I will be R2-D2 and he will be C-3PO! Just easy t shirt and mouse ears! Last time I have a _very _elaborate Fauna costume and I thought about doing that again, but it was such a hassle to pack - these will be nice and easy!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Speaking of dresses has anyone heard the rumor that the dresses sold at Cherry Tree Lane will be sold at MK Emporium?  Talk about an easy costume!  I can't wait!
> 
> These are the dresses I'm referring to:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...himsical-collection-inspired-by-disney-parks/




Has anyone found a way to order these clothes on line?


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Has anyone found a way to order these clothes on line?



Unfortunately they are not available online.  But you could use a personal shopper.


----------



## sherlockmiles

**super huge sad face**

don't want to spend park time clothes shopping - and I want these FOR the trip, not after....... (ok - lie - I want them for after too!!)


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> **super huge sad face**
> 
> don't want to spend park time clothes shopping - and I want these FOR the trip, not after....... (ok - lie - I want them for after too!!)



I did spot these just now:
http://www.hottopic.com/search?q=disney+dresses

https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/disney-dresses

Though I'm sure there are plenty of places.  I googled "Disney Dresses".


----------



## dfurst05

sherlockmiles said:


> **super huge sad face**
> 
> don't want to spend park time clothes shopping - and I want these FOR the trip, not after....... (ok - lie - I want them for after too!!)


I'm not a girl but even I can admit those dresses are super cute. You could make a point of trying to pick one up day one as soon as you get tot WDW. Otherwise, as @FoxC63 suggested, you could have a personal shopper buy it before you get there and ship it to you so you will have it on your trip.


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> I'm not a girl but even I can admit those dresses are super cute. You could make a point of trying to pick one up day one as soon as you get tot WDW. Otherwise, as @FoxC63 suggested, you could have a personal shopper buy it before you get there and ship it to you so you will have it on your trip.



Hey, how did things go?  Could she help you?


----------



## sherlockmiles

@FoxC63 - thank you.

Personal shopper?  please tell me more - or point me in the right direction.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> @FoxC63 - thank you.
> 
> Personal shopper?  please tell me more - or point me in the right direction.


I'll PM you - I'm not sure about the rules here.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Thanks.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Hey, how did things go?  Could she help you?



Sent PM.


----------



## grumpy28

So first time for a Halloween party. Yay! My question is this....I will be getting APs in May. I have read conflicting things about being able to use AP for a discount. I am thinking to buy my tix in advance because I am worried my party date will sell out, however I prefer to know what the weather will be and am tempted to buy day of. I am going to the Sept 12 party. Can I buy my tix in advance and use the AP or do I need to buy tix at the gate for AP discount? Any chance that date will sell out? TIA!


----------



## monique5

grumpy28 said:


> So first time for a Halloween party. Yay! My question is this....I will be getting APs in May. I have read conflicting things about being able to use AP for a discount. I am thinking to buy my tix in advance because I am worried my party date will sell out, however I prefer to know what the weather will be and am tempted to buy day of. I am going to the Sept 12 party. Can I buy my tix in advance and use the AP or do I need to buy tix at the gate for AP discount? Any chance that date will sell out? TIA!



If AP linked to MDE Account, then discount should apply on party tickets. However, AP discounts are only for select dates. We will not know those dates until ticket prices are released.


----------



## Raya

anricat said:


> Has anyone worn wings to the party? We're thinking of going as fairies. DD as Tink, me as Vidia and DH would be Terrance. Just wondering how cumbersome wings are going to get.



Yes! I wore my full size wings (5ft) and my disposable wings (1.5 ft). With the big wings I could ride old school rides like Peter Pan, carousel, or Haunted Mansion. I took them off after 7pm so they wouldn't interfere with parade or firework viewing. Wing  check services were provided  at the Sabet place as stroller  rental. With my small wings I rode  everything - BTMRR, Space Moutain and  left them on until park close. No problems either time. 


Large wings:





Small wings:


----------



## IrishNYC

The adult costumes are all bought, I just have to put mine together! (Going as Jack, Sally and Zero.)

I got this dress:
 



And I'm pairing it with leggings that are Sally-Flesh colored. They're ankle length, so I plan to cut off the last 6-8 inches since it'll be HOT, and then sew those to the armholes of the dress, because I don't like wearing sleeveless. Then I'll draw stitches on to the "flesh" with a sharpie, and on my face with liquid eyeliner. I'm debating doing my hair red(der) for the party.

DH is wearing a Jack tux tee-shirt and black shorts. He'll get the eyeliner treatment on his face, too.

DD8 is going to wear a white satin cape, white shirt, black shorts, and a red choker. I'm going to try to make Zero ears she can clip into her hair, because she won't wear a headband. I'll draw a pumpkin on her nose.



FoxC63 said:


> Those look great!!!  But doesn't the thong hurt in between the toes or do you need to break them in?



That style Crocs flips never hurt my feet. The ones with the plastic thong are uncomfortable (Crocs Athens style), but not 70s/80s cheap plastic flip flops painful. The Athens style also falls off my feet. I'm not a fan. I love the Crocs Capri, which those Mickey ones look like.


----------



## grumpy28

monique5 said:


> If AP linked to MDE Account, then discount should apply on party tickets. However, AP discounts are only for select dates. We will not know those dates until ticket prices are released.



Thanks for the reply! Guess I will be stalking this thread for more info!


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> The adult costumes are all bought, I just have to put mine together! (Going as Jack, Sally and Zero.)
> 
> DH is wearing a Jack tux tee-shirt and black shorts. He'll get the eyeliner treatment on his face, too.
> 
> DD8 is going to wear a white satin cape, white shirt, black shorts, and a red choker. I'm going to try to make Zero ears she can clip into her hair, because she won't wear a headband. I'll draw a pumpkin on her nose.
> 
> That style Crocs flips never hurt my feet. The ones with the plastic thong are uncomfortable (Crocs Athens style), but not 70s/80s cheap plastic flip flops painful. The Athens style also falls off my feet. I'm not a fan. I love the Crocs Capri, which those Mickey ones look like.



These sound perfect to wear during a hot humid Halloween time at MK! 
I'll definitely look into the Crocs Capri


----------



## bhyer

Hello,
We are going to be at Disney World October 26th to November 2 and are thinking about doing 3 Halloween parties.  We have never been at Halloween time before and won't likely be again and the parties look like a ton of fun.  And my daughter wants to meet lots of the characters.
I understand that some parties don't have advance ticket sales.  Does that mean you buy tickets the day of?  Do you have to line up really early to get them?  Do they typically sell out?
Also, of these possible dates (Oct. 26, 27, 29, 31 and Nov 2) which do you think would be the least crowded?

Need advice please!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bhyer said:


> Hello,
> We are going to be at Disney World October 26th to November 2 and are thinking about doing 3 Halloween parties.  We have never been at Halloween time before and won't likely be again and the parties look like a ton of fun.  And my daughter wants to meet lots of the characters.
> I understand that some parties don't have advance ticket sales.  Does that mean you buy tickets the day of?  Do you have to line up really early to get them?  Do they typically sell out?
> Also, of these possible dates (Oct. 26, 27, 29, 31 and Nov 2) which do you think would be the least crowded?
> 
> Need advice please!



You can buy tickets in advance for any and all of the parties.  What they don't offer are discounts on all the party dates.


----------



## dfurst05

Quiet day on the board today.....


----------



## megveg

I think Ive nailed down all the pieces for my costume! 

Its Jungle cruise skipper/safari guide !!


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> Quiet day on the board today.....



No doubt, maybe it's a sign we'll have less crowded parties! Ha!
 Just wait until the prices for the tickets are announced.


----------



## AngelDisney

Yup ... waiting for the tickets to be up for sale.


----------



## Irish_Mike

Think I'm gonna plan a Steve Rogers/Captain America "Disneybounding" costume for our party.


----------



## princessluvsapirate

Thank you for all the great information.We can't wait to take our four year old this September .


----------



## Kindermouse

IrishNYC said:


> The adult costumes are all bought, I just have to put mine together! (Going as Jack, Sally and Zero.)
> 
> I got this dress:
> View attachment 233218
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm pairing it with leggings that are Sally-Flesh colored. They're ankle length, so I plan to cut off the last 6-8 inches since it'll be HOT, and then sew those to the armholes of the dress, because I don't like wearing sleeveless. Then I'll draw stitches on to the "flesh" with a sharpie, and on my face with liquid eyeliner. I'm debating doing my hair red(der) for the party.
> 
> DH is wearing a Jack tux tee-shirt and black shorts. He'll get the eyeliner treatment on his face, too.
> 
> DD8 is going to wear a white satin cape, white shirt, black shorts, and a red choker. I'm going to try to make Zero ears she can clip into her hair, because she won't wear a headband. I'll draw a pumpkin on her nose.
> 
> 
> 
> That style Crocs flips never hurt my feet. The ones with the plastic thong are uncomfortable (Crocs Athens style), but not 70s/80s cheap plastic flip flops painful. The Athens style also falls off my feet. I'm not a fan. I love the Crocs Capri, which those Mickey ones look like.



I did something similar last year. I was very weary of leggings because it was HOT and I was at the DL party which should have  been cooler. I was sweating off my stitches in no time. The red hair was VERY hard to wash all the way out. I washed my hair 3 times that night and there was still red on my pillowcase the next morning


----------



## IrishNYC

Kindermouse said:


> I did something similar last year. I was very weary of leggings because it was HOT and I was at the DL party which should have  been cooler. I was sweating off my stitches in no time. The red hair was VERY hard to wash all the way out. I washed my hair 3 times that night and there was still red on my pillowcase the next morning


We're going in September, so I expect it will be hot and humid. I'll probably plan to take my stitches off at some point. My hair is naturally auburn, so I might just leave it, and do some spray in color for fun.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Yup ... waiting for the tickets to be up for sale.



First it's the MNSSHP dates then FD and RO discounts and now the Ticket Discounts and release dates, we are  such a glutton for punishments!


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> First it's the MNSSHP dates then FD and RO discounts and now the Ticket Discounts and release dates, we are  such a glutton for punishments!



Hunters in a gatherers society-relics of days gone by.


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

Hi all! 

Out of 8/29 and 9/1, which do you think will be less crowded? 

These 2 dates fall when I go and want to pick the less crowded one. Or do you think that are both the same?  Thanks!


----------



## vrajewski10513

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Out of 8/29 and 9/1, which do you think will be less crowded?
> 
> These 2 dates fall when I go and want to pick the less crowded one. Or do you think that are both the same?  Thanks!


8/29 definitely


----------



## FoxC63

@lovemy2girls4eva 
*
2016 MNSSHP Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); *Sunday, October 30* (10/20), 31 (9/16)


----------



## Jennny

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Out of 8/29 and 9/1, which do you think will be less crowded?
> 
> These 2 dates fall when I go and want to pick the less crowded one. Or do you think that are both the same?  Thanks!



I'm thinking August might be really crowded considering people who generally vacation at that time never get a chance to attend a MNSSHP and since it will now be an option they may jump on the chance .


----------



## sherlockmiles

@Jennny - I like your account icon.


----------



## grumpy28

Would it be too risky to wait until party day to buy tickets? (Sept 10 party) Planning a short trip for the party,but if it's pouring, I know my kids would be miserable.


----------



## vrajewski10513

grumpy28 said:


> Would it be too risky to wait until party day to buy tickets? (Sept 10 party) Planning a short trip for the party,but if it's pouring, I know my kids would be miserable.


Nothing is guaranteed, but you'd probably be safe. As @FoxC63 posted a few posts back, the only September party to sell out was 9/25 and it sold out the day of.


----------



## William Ades

When are they going to makes the tickets available?!!! I know there is no answer for that, it's just so frustrating. We always have to wait in anticipation for everything to be announced. Why not say here are the dates, and here are the ticket prices and when you can purchase them?


----------



## grumpy28

vrajewski10513 said:


> Nothing is guaranteed, but you'd probably be safe. As @FoxC63 posted a few posts back, the only September party to sell out was 9/25 and it sold out the day of.



Terrific! Thank you!


----------



## Grmnshplvr

We will be attending the 8/29 party, our first MNSSHP!!! Very excited.  We were patiently waiting for FD to be announced, now waiting to buy our tickets for the party


----------



## Cluelyss

William Ades said:


> When are they going to makes the tickets available?!!! I know there is no answer for that, it's just so frustrating. We always have to wait in anticipation for everything to be announced. Why not say here are the dates, and here are the ticket prices and when you can purchase them?


TA newsletter said beginning of May. Prices will be released at the same time the sale date is announced - which will be a few days prior (at least that's how it's been in the past).


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

Grmnshplvr said:


> We will be attending the 8/29 party, our first MNSSHP!!! Very excited.  We were patiently waiting for FD to be announced, now waiting to buy our tickets for the party



we will be attending that party as well!!!!!


----------



## bhyer

Of these possible dates (Oct. 26, 27, 29, 31 and Nov 2) which three do you think would be the least crowded?


----------



## sherlockmiles

bhyer said:


> Of these possible dates (Oct. 26, 27, 29, 31 and Nov 2) which three do you think would be the least crowded?


oct 26


----------



## Bex258

xlsm said:


> I scrolled through to see if anyone had answered this specifically, and didn't see one, so if this is a repeat of info, just ignore it
> 
> There are booths located on the Boardwalk, near Space Mtn, by Primeval Whirl, and by the Imagination Pavilion...there's probably one at DHS but we haven't noticed it!
> 
> You go in and take the picture as usual, picking your border/theme/etc, and instead of buying the print, you use the touch screen to pick the "download to Memory Maker" option. You not only get the photostrip digitally added to your MM, you get each individual photo from the strip added.
> You do not have to buy the printed photo to get the pictures added to your account, just fyi!
> 
> All instructions are pretty easy to follow (on a touch screen).
> 
> I hope that helps! We love the photobooths and won't be passing them up ever again



Thank you for that, I'm to add these to my to do list.



Cluelyss said:


> We got 3 group photos then one alone of my son with Doc
> View attachment 233073



Such a great costume.



FoxC63 said:


> I did spot these just now:
> http://www.hottopic.com/search?q=disney+dresses
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/disney-dresses
> 
> Though I'm sure there are plenty of places.  I googled "Disney Dresses".



I love these dresses but I'd need to try them on. I'm different sizes in different places and Hot Topic junior women's sizes still loose me because their conversion to UK does not make sense.

I think I have my second costume "narrowed down" to:-
Rey (Star Wars The Force Awakens)
Princess Leia
Belle and her yellow dress
Rapunzel with brunette hair - my local Disney Store has Pascal.
Woody - I wanted his dress up outfit as a kid so badly.
Or Rocket from Guardians - I just googled the female costume ideas and that looks fun and cute.

I think I will have short hair again for my trip so I may have to get creative with clip in hair extensions for Belle/Star Wars ladies. I can find some really cool dresses on Etsy but its going to cost so much for a simple t-shirt dress. £40 + £18 P&P and the risk of import tax


----------



## FoxC63

@Bex258 
Love Etsy!!!  So many creative people on the site, I could spend hours looking at it all.

And I really like your ideas too.  They all sound very comfortable - good on you!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Kindermouse said:


> I did something similar last year. I was very weary of leggings because it was HOT and I was at the DL party which should have  been cooler. I was sweating off my stitches in no time. The red hair was VERY hard to wash all the way out. I washed my hair 3 times that night and there was still red on my pillowcase the next morning
> View attachment 233401 View attachment 233402



Off-topic, but I noticed the lanyards in your picture and was wondering how you like them for the parks? I'm thinking about trying to do this on our next trip as DD has gotten older and we probably don't "need" the backpack in the same way we used to.  TIA!


----------



## Sparkly

I'm thinking of maybe making some mickey ears for my trip- I have a lovely minnie ears headband but it doesn't stay on my head! Last trip I ended up putting it on Mum's scooter most of the time!


----------



## IrishNYC

Costume update: My Sally dress is too...not for my 45 year old body? I don't know. The skirt is too long (below my knees), and the top is too low-cut - like definitely not Disney friendly low. It's a one time use costume dress, and I got it on clearance, so I'll probably butcher it a bunch to make it more 45 year old mom friendly.


----------



## Sparkly

IrishNYC said:


> Costume update: My Sally dress is too...not for my 45 year old body? I don't know. The skirt is too long (below my knees), and the top is too low-cut - like definitely not Disney friendly low. It's a one time use costume dress, and I got it on clearance, so I'll probably butcher it a bunch to make it more 45 year old mom friendly.



I hate it when I get a item of clothing I think will be nice but it looks ick on me


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> Costume update: My Sally dress is too...not for my 45 year old body? I don't know. The skirt is too long (below my knees), and the top is too low-cut - like definitely not Disney friendly low. It's a one time use costume dress, and I got it on clearance, so I'll probably butcher it a bunch to make it more 45 year old mom friendly.



How does the fabric feel?  Is it hot humid friendly?  I agree I would cut off the length and use the fabric to cover the top portion of the dress like a "secret cami".  Google and you'll find lots of ideas.


EDIT:  Removed video - Sorry guys not like you wanted to see that!


----------



## Kindermouse

Disneymom1126 said:


> Off-topic, but I noticed the lanyards in your picture and was wondering how you like them for the parks? I'm thinking about trying to do this on our next trip as DD has gotten older and we probably don't "need" the backpack in the same way we used to.  TIA!



I liked them. We kept our phones in them and they were water proof and our touch screens worked through them. They held the basics -phones, gift cards, AP's/Party tickets and FP's. You need to carry a lot more stuff at DL since they dont have magic bands but even with magic bands they are nice for keeping phones and cash that we may be carrying so we could be bag-less without worrying. On rides I just tucked it inside my shirt or took it off and put it in the little holder thingy. we will use them again on our next trip along with water bottles on long straps so we can be bagless.


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> How does the fabric feel?  Is it hot humid friendly?  I agree I would cut off the length and use the fabric to cover the top portion of the dress like a "secret cami".  Google and you'll find lots of ideas.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Removed video - Sorry guys not like you wanted to see that!


It's a stretchy material, but the style of the neckline doesn't lend itself to using the same material for a secret cami. I'd be better off just wearing a real one, or even using a piece of the leggings I'm going to cut up to make a Sally flesh colored swatch. We'll see.


----------



## bhyer

Trying to plan out our trip and need to decide between the Halloween Party on Friday, October 27th and Sunday, October 29th.
Do you think the party on the Friday night would be noticeably busier than the one on the Sunday?


----------



## jsburas123

Which date would you say would be least crowded to attend MNSSHP. Thursday Sept 7th or Sunday Sept 10th.


----------



## Shwhatevs

I'm soooo excited that the Halloween Party will be going on during our visit! This is our first time ever visiting during the summer (August) and I was so happy to see that there is an 8/29 party date! Last year was our first MNSSHP and we got rained out  so we didn't get to do anything other than catch Hallowishes during a very brief break from the pouring rain, however; my (then) boyfriend also proposed that night, so it wasn't all bad!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Kindermouse said:


> I liked them. We kept our phones in them and they were water proof and our touch screens worked through them. They held the basics -phones, gift cards, AP's/Party tickets and FP's. You need to carry a lot more stuff at DL since they dont have magic bands but even with magic bands they are nice for keeping phones and cash that we may be carrying so we could be bag-less without worrying. On rides I just tucked it inside my shirt or took it off and put it in the little holder thingy. we will use them again on our next trip along with water bottles on long straps so we can be bagless.



The goal is bagless - which was have never been able to pull off, but I figure with it being just for the party, it may work out. We're also spending a day at Universal during our trip and know their rides are less "backpack friendly." Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## AngelDisney

Disneymom1126 said:


> The goal is bagless - which was have never been able to pull off, but I figure with it being just for the party, it may work out. We're also spending a day at Universal during our trip and know their rides are less "backpack friendly." Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



But ... don't we need a bag for trick or treat?


----------



## Disneymom1126

AngelDisney said:


> But ... don't we need a bag for trick or treat?



Ha!  Of course...but they will give you a candy bag


----------



## AngelDisney

Disneymom1126 said:


> Ha!  Of course...but they will give you a candy bag



That's too small for me to make up for all these years missing out on trick or treating! It will be 51 in total. Never trick or treat once in my life (I am from Hong King). Going with DD does not count.


----------



## Farro

IrishNYC said:


> Costume update: My Sally dress is too...not for my 45 year old body? I don't know. The skirt is too long (below my knees), and the top is too low-cut - like definitely not Disney friendly low. It's a one time use costume dress, and I got it on clearance, so I'll probably butcher it a bunch to make it more 45 year old mom friendly.



Halloween doesn't recognize age!    I'm 43 - 44 at time of trip and I'm dressing as an ode to Honest John - with fox tail and all! Although instead of a green suit I'll be in a green summery outfit.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> @Bex258
> Love Etsy!!!  So many creative people on the site, I could spend hours looking at it all.
> 
> And I really like your ideas too.  They all sound very comfortable - good on you!



There are so many great things and the skills people have, I wish I could buy it all.

Thank you, comfort is a must for me and something I can modify/wear in hot weather.

Speaking of comfort and talk of footwear I managed my trip last time on basic fashion sandals (bit of padding in the sole) they were fine until I did IOA and went on the water rides, forgot to dry my feet properly and ended up with blisters on the soles of my feet  those last couple of days were painful My canvas shoes that I wore on the plane came in handy, the extra bit of padding on the soles made all the difference. This time I have a bunch of walking sandals that are comfy over long distance as trainers would make my feet too hot and I have a mini towel for water rides to dry my feet.



Disneymom1126 said:


> The goal is bagless - which was have never been able to pull off, but I figure with it being just for the party, it may work out. We're also spending a day at Universal during our trip and know their rides are less "backpack friendly." Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



I found the Universal ride lockers kind of handy, except in a long queue.
I could not manage without a bag though, kind of envy those who do. Mine's known as a Mary Poppins bag because I carry everything. I have got a mini backpack for the trip though.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disneymom1126 said:


> The goal is bagless - which was have never been able to pull off, but I figure with it being just for the party, it may work out. We're also spending a day at Universal during our trip and know their rides are less "backpack friendly." Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



Wouldnt you need a bag with a zipper or backpack to put the halloween candy into rather than carrying it around - esp on rides?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> and ended up with blisters on the soles of my feet  those last couple of days were painful



Moleskin is awesome.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I decided to go to 2 parties since my husband will be joining me for one and he likes to do different things than I do. 

So the first party, I'll make sure to do all my favorite stuff like meeting with the Seven Dwarves. LOL

I'm not sure what I'll do about costumes - I have a lot at home already. I'm thinking I'll pick a few costumes that I already own or have made. I put together a Snow White one (I made the skirt) that has never been worn so if I still fit into that, I'll probably wear that on my first party. Since I'm flying I should probably stick to only one hard to pack costume (like the Snow White) and then have the other costume be easier.  But I did buy that new Belle dress that is all poofy and just waiting to get worn. And I am flying Southwest which means 2 free checked bags.

So many costumes, so few Halloween parties to go to. LOL

My husband never dresses in costume so I don't have to worry about matching him on the one party.


----------



## Bex258

ErinsMommy said:


> Moleskin is awesome.


 I had to google what that was, I was thinking of the notebooks (Moleskines) and was a bit confused.  Looks good, I shall add that to my packing list.


----------



## Disneymom1126

ErinsMommy said:


> Wouldnt you need a bag with a zipper or backpack to put the halloween candy into rather than carrying it around - esp on rides?



Potentially - we don't do a whole lot of trick or treating and I don't find the rides at Disney too out of control that we can't just hold the bag shut. We've always had a backpack, but we're usually also at the parks for 4-7 days and carrying around water, snacks, etc. - since we are just going to the party, I figured it is a good way to test out going without a bag. We'll see - I may change my mind between now and October


----------



## Disneymom1126

Bex258 said:


> I found the Universal ride lockers kind of handy, except in a long queue.
> I could not manage without a bag though, kind of envy those who do. Mine's known as a Mary Poppins bag because I carry everything. I have got a mini backpack for the trip though.



Good to know!  I've never been to Universal before. But trust me - I'm usually the one with the backpack full of snacks, water bottle, autograph stuff, bandaids, sunscreen, etc. etc. etc. I get it! We may have to reconsider a backpack though because I know we will at least be getting a wand and I may not want to carry that around all day!


----------



## Disneymom1126

AngelDisney said:


> That's too small for me to make up for all these years missing out on trick or treating! It will be 51 in total. Never trick or treat once in my life (I am from Hong King). Going with DD does not count.




Too funny!  Well...yes  you better bring a bag cause that is going to be A LOT of candy!!


----------



## mum2fourkids

First Halloween party for us...first Halloween ever actually as we live in Australia and don't really 'celebrate' it here. Is there a limit on how much candy you can collect? I'm having visions of my 4 children...well maybe 3 of them...going absolutely insane and wanting to collect as much as they can!
Also do all the candy stations offer the same candy or do u need to visit all to collect the different varieties?


----------



## Disneymom1126

mum2fourkids said:


> First Halloween party for us...first Halloween ever actually as we live in Australia and don't really 'celebrate' it here. Is there a limit on how much candy you can collect? I'm having visions of my 4 children...well maybe 3 of them...going absolutely insane and wanting to collect as much as they can!
> Also do all the candy stations offer the same candy or do u need to visit all to collect the different varieties?



I always find people have mixed reports about how much candy they get - some people end up with tons, others say they hardly get any. It seems like maybe the later you are trick or treating the more "generous" they are with the candy (people have reported getting handfuls at the stops later into the evening). Sometimes there are stops that offer special candy that you can't get elsewhere - like two years ago there were Carmel Apple Worthers candies that were SO GOOD - they didn't have them last year. Most of the stops will have the same things, though.  Lines will look really long for the trick or treating spots sometimes, but they move really quickly, so don't let the lines keep you from going to the stop (or you can use the lines to tell the kids that the line looks too long, let's try the next one if you think they are starting to get too candy crazy


----------



## Bex258

Disneymom1126 said:


> Good to know!  I've never been to Universal before. But trust me - I'm usually the one with the backpack full of snacks, water bottle, autograph stuff, bandaids, sunscreen, etc. etc. etc. I get it! We may have to reconsider a backpack though because I know we will at least be getting a wand and I may not want to carry that around all day!



Cool, there's lockers for the rides that are free and all day ones you can pay for.

I'll spend most of the day in the parks so I could not do without sunscreen. Friends have joked about my bag but then most of them have needed something from me at some point.


----------



## MeghanEmily

Bex258 said:


> I had to google what that was, I was thinking of the notebooks (Moleskines) and was a bit confused.  Looks good, I shall add that to my packing list.



Moleskin saved us again and again on our last two trips. I won't travel to Disney without it now.


----------



## summerlvr

MeghanEmily said:


> Moleskin saved us again and again on our last two trips. I won't travel to Disney without it now.


And if you forget to bring it, like I did in February, the first aid centers in the parks have it!


----------



## oceanmarina

One we hit May, should be any day now to release the tickets, correct?


----------



## smallworldnh

Is there a frenzy to book this when it comes out like it was with FD??


----------



## IrishNYC

Farro said:


> Halloween doesn't recognize age!    I'm 43 - 44 at time of trip and I'm dressing as an ode to Honest John - with fox tail and all! Although instead of a green suit I'll be in a green summery outfit.


Oh, believe me, i don't care that I'm going as Sally, but a dress from Hot Topic does not do this body well.


----------



## ErinsMommy

smallworldnh said:


> Is there a frenzy to book this when it comes out like it was with FD??



Not sell out frenzy


----------



## ErinsMommy

oceanmarina said:


> One we hit May, should be any day now to release the tickets, correct?



We all hope


----------



## sheila14

Farro said:


> Halloween doesn't recognize age!    I'm 43 - 44 at time of trip and I'm dressing as an ode to Honest John - with fox tail and all! Although instead of a green suit I'll be in a green summery outfit.


I went last year and I was 46, loved every minute of it.  170 days until I do it again!!!!


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> Not sell out frenzy


I better not be working that day they go on sale or I will be taking multiple breaks to order the tickets!!!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

sheila14 said:


> I better not be working that day they go on sale or I will be taking multiple breaks to order the tickets!!!!



Why? You can either order online or via phone when they announce and you get home later that evening


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

smallworldnh said:


> Is there a frenzy to book this when it comes out like it was with FD??



Definitely not.  The first date to sell out generally comes a few _months_ after tickets go on sale and will be Halloween.  



sheila14 said:


> I better not be working that day they go on sale or I will be taking multiple breaks to order the tickets!!!!


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> Why? You can either order online or via phone when they announce and you get home later that evening


I know I can do that but I am super excited and this is the last piece to my puzzle and just anxious to get everything done


----------



## ErinsMommy

sheila14 said:


> I know I can do that but I am super excited and this is the last piece to my puzzle and just anxious to get everything done



I hear ya - I'm just wanting to be done too   I'm on the computer most of the day anyway so posting here and checking on WDW is pretty easy and under the radar


----------



## Kindermouse

AngelDisney said:


> But ... don't we need a bag for trick or treat?



WE actually aren't planning on doing any trick or treating . My son specifically asked if we could "not waste pour party time trick or treating and focus instead on party entertainment and rides".


----------



## alisonslp

Kindermouse said:


> WE actually aren't planning on doing any trick or treating . My son specifically asked if we could "not waste pour party time trick or treating and focus instead on party entertainment and rides".


 Not sure if you have been before but 
When we went two years ago, we had plenty of time to do it all - well, we only did a couple meet/greets. My kids are teens and apparently too old to care about that. But boy did they love to get all that candy! lol  We left with 3 overfilled backpacks among the 5 of us.


----------



## Kindermouse

alisonslp said:


> Not sure if you have been before but
> When we went two years ago, we had plenty of time to do it all - well, we only did a couple meet/greets. My kids are teens and apparently too old to care about that. But boy did they love to get all that candy! lol  We left with 3 overfilled backpacks among the 5 of us.



This is my first WDW party but we have been to the DL party about 6 times I think. We always used to trick or treat-I still have last years trick or treat bags and I pack my lunch in them sometimes lol. We just would rather do other things and buy a bag of candy when we get home. Even though there is "plenty of time" it can still feel like there were things we wished we had given more time to. My son doesnt trick or treat anymore any way so he seemed a bit put off last year when I handed him a treat bag. I had to pass it off as being something we were doing for the "little kids" because we had the cousins with us. 

We love the parties we would just rather spend party time doing other things. I also tend to loose too much time staking out the best parade and firework viewing spots. I can really be that "perfect viewing spot" nut case . Last year the DL party got a new parade and I held our spot on the curb on main street for just over an hour-it was perfect though and it was a great place to be positioned to head into the street at the hub to watch Halloween screams-which is one of my favorite fireworks shows, second only to DL forever. I think he is thinking that if he is going to loose an hour to staking our the best parade/show spots he doesnt want to spend any more time doing things he doesn't like doing.


----------



## ashley.c.duncan

monique5 said:


> *Previous MNSSHP Info*​
> *2016 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
> _Post #2 - Miscellaneous Halloween Information: Includes MNSSHP Details Dating Back to 2009_
> 
> *2016 MNSSHP Dates*
> *September 2016 Dates*
> _September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30
> 
> *October 2016 Dates*
> _October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31
> 
> *Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16)
> 
> *2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)*
> 
> *Advance Purchase Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
> September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
> October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
> October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59
> 
> *Same Day Purchase Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
> September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
> September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
> October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
> October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
> October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
> October 31 - $111.83/$106.50
> 
> *Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
> September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
> September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
> October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
> 
> *Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
> September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
> September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
> October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
> October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40
> 
> *CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25
> 
> *Military Ticket Prices* *
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax
> 
> 
> *2015 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/
> 
> *2015 MNSSHP Dates*
> *September *15, 18, 20, 22, 25 & 27
> *October *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31
> *November *1
> 
> *2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015
> 
> *2015 Prices*
> *Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1*
> _Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $68/$63
> _Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $74/$69
> _DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $63 + tax, Child: $58 + tax
> _Military Ticket Prices _(adults/children): $47.60/$41.10
> 
> *Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*
> 
> _Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
> _Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74
> *Dates: Oct. 31 Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/$82*


This will be my first Halloween party! Can't wait!


----------



## smallworldnh

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Definitely not.  The first date to sell out generally comes a few _months_ after tickets go on sale and will be Halloween.



I think maybe some of us are still feeling some trickle down anxiety from the FD experience!    I won't worry about it so much!  Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Bex258 said:


> Thank you for that, I'm to add these to my to do list.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great costume.
> 
> 
> 
> I love these dresses but I'd need to try them on. I'm different sizes in different places and Hot Topic junior women's sizes still loose me because their conversion to UK does not make sense.
> 
> I think I have my second costume "narrowed down" to:-
> Rey (Star Wars The Force Awakens)
> Princess Leia
> Belle and her yellow dress
> Rapunzel with brunette hair - my local Disney Store has Pascal.
> Woody - I wanted his dress up outfit as a kid so badly.
> Or Rocket from Guardians - I just googled the female costume ideas and that looks fun and cute.
> 
> I think I will have short hair again for my trip so I may have to get creative with clip in hair extensions for Belle/Star Wars ladies. I can find some really cool dresses on Etsy but its going to cost so much for a simple t-shirt dress. £40 + £18 P&P and the risk of import tax



Me and my partner are dressing up as woody and buzz (he's woody, I'll be the female version of buzz haha).

I bought 2 plain t-shirts from primark for £2 each and some fabric paints. It's worked out £15 for both tops and they actually look quite decent if you want to try and save on costs.

We looked into buying from etsy too but was working out quite expensive so why not get creative


----------



## Ladyfish77

Kindermouse said:


> WE actually aren't planning on doing any trick or treating . My son specifically asked if we could "not waste pour party time trick or treating and focus instead on party entertainment and rides".


We went two years ago (adults).  We would trick or treat when we were near a station and there wasn't a line.  It wasn't a main goal, but we thought it was part of the experience!  We got plenty of candy without even trying.  

We take a string backpack for each person.   We walked in bagless with them folded up in our pockets, then pulled them out when we needed them.  They worked well for anything we picked up (candy, etc) and were easy to close up for rides.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> I had to google what that was, I was thinking of the notebooks (Moleskines) and was a bit confused.  Looks good, I shall add that to my packing list.



I totally agree with @ErinsMommy  and just wanted to add that they come in different weight or thickness and many people never travel without them.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree with @ErinsMommy  and just wanted to add that they come in different weight or thickness and many people never travel without them.  I highly recommend them.



Adding to this, you may want to pre-cut them as well as they come in a sheet rather than smaller toe/foot size pieces.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Ladyfish77 said:


> We went two years ago (adults).  We would trick or treat when we were near a station and there wasn't a line.  It wasn't a main goal, but we thought it was part of the experience!  We got plenty of candy without even trying.
> 
> We take a string backpack for each person.   We walked in bagless with them folded up in our pockets, then pulled them out when we needed them.  They worked well for anything we picked up (candy, etc) and were easy to close up for rides.



This is such a good idea - Don't have to worry about going through the bag check line, but then have something to put things in as you accumulate stuff (candy and things you never intended to buy) throughout the night. I like it!


----------



## CMNJ

ErinsMommy said:


> Adding to this, you may want to pre-cut them as well as they come in a sheet rather than smaller toe/foot size pieces.


Agreed I was trying to cut a sheet once with a tiny pair of travel scissors and it was NOT going well. Also I'd suggest extra bandaids to secure it or bandage tape if one is prone to blisters. Sometimes depending on the location the moleskin can get dislodged from friction/rubbing-one occasion I've had to secure it with extra bandaids to prevent it from moving


----------



## FoxC63

TGIF!

*Happy Friday Everyone!*  and  Newbies! 

As many have posted it's hard to say which parties will sell out or which are more crowded but when the prices and discounts come out we should have a clear understanding.  When purchasing becomes available it is not necessary to purchase any party asap.  In the interim there is some great info and links on this thread which may impact your stay I suggest reading through the pages to get updated.  Thank goodness it's not at 700+! 

Have a Great Weekend!


----------



## FoxC63

@ErinsMommy  love the new avatar!


----------



## eeyoregon

I need some clarification. If we ONLY plan on attending the party, do we still need a park ticket + a MNSSHP ticket or if we are only arriving in time for the party, can we get in with JUST a MNSSHP ticket? Thank you in advance for the info. I actually called WDW twice and neither cast member could confirm. I kept getting responses like, "That should be fine" which left me with zero confidence.


----------



## CMNJ

You only need a party ticket if you enter once they are allowing party guests into MK (usually around 4 pm)


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> @ErinsMommy  love the new avatar!


Thank you


----------



## PolyRob

Is there an official thread watching out for the Hallowishes Dessert Party? I did a very brief search and came up empty.


----------



## albaker

I may have missed this with so many pages, but how do you all handle the candy with the flight home? 

This will be our first Halloween party! My teenager is excited about the Jack and Sally m&g, my youngest has no clue she gets to trick or treat in the park. Boy will she be excited!


----------



## AngelDisney

Trinity88 said:


> So I haven't read any comments (you told me not to after all), but I have a question that I couldn't find answered in the first post.  I currently have one MDE account which has old bands on it.  I plan to book a throwaway room (staying offsite) to get new bands for an upcoming trip.  I understand that I need to create a new MDE account to book the room and link tickets to, so I can use the old bands for SDFP.  However, I've already made a few dining reservations on my existing MDE account.  So those would not be on the MDE account that my room, tickets, and active bands are on.  Do I have to cancel and rebook those ADRs?  Basically I guess I'm asking, can dining be booked on the SDFP MDE account when tickets are on my other MDE account? They weren't easy ADRs to get so I'm guessing if I do, then SDFP won't be worth it for me.



I bought a digital luggage scale and would stuff as many candies as possible into my two suitcases and give the rest away.


----------



## Kindermouse

Hey all I'm looking for a little feedback on my ADRs for party night. I had 2 possible plans, which sounds better

1.  laze by the pool until a late lunch at Kona Cafe 2:15 then take the monorail over to the park. for dinner just grab something small like a hot dog to to much on while we wait for Hallowishes as well as munching on some party specific yummylicious desserts.

2. 10:30 brunch at our resort then pool time until 3 when we would take  bus over to MK then a ...Linner...dinch...whatever at Liberty Tree at 4:30 with snacks as needed. 

Which would work out better?


----------



## AngelDisney

Kindermouse said:


> Hey all I'm looking for a little feedback on my ADRs for party night. I had 2 possible plans, which sounds better
> 
> 1.  laze by the pool until a late lunch at Kona Cafe 2:15 then take the monorail over to the park. for dinner just grab something small like a hot dog to to much on while we wait for Hallowishes as well as munching on some party specific yummylicious desserts.
> 
> 2. 10:30 brunch at our resort then pool time until 3 when we would take  bus over to MK then a ...Linner...dinch...whatever at Liberty Tree at 4:30 with snacks as needed.
> 
> Which would work out better?



I prefer the first one because you can maximize party time. I am planning to grab a QS dinner as well.


----------



## Kelly014

I love this thread because I don't feel crazy for having our Halloween costumes figured out in April! We are going to do Moana, my 7 year old DD will be Moana, DH will be Maui, I will be Te Fiti, and my 2 year old DS will be Hei-Hei (the chicken)  My parents are going for part of our trip and want to dress up with us, so trying to figure out their costumes too. So excited!


----------



## frostymom

So excited!  Booked due to free dining, now find out about the MNsshp, which will be my birthday!  I have to change my plan but don't want to miss my tickets for the party.  Is this the best place to find out when they are on sale?  Should I also sign up for the dessert party? 
I want to be Belle in the blue dress, but Im thinking August is too hot in WDW for such a costume??


----------



## lifepaused

Finally worked out the MNsshp,  unfortually I had already booked all of the places we wanted to eat at MK and could not change them, so we moved AK to another day and doing it now on that day with the morning /afternoon off and booked dinner.  Now waiting for the tickets to go on sale.


----------



## Farro

So here's my take on Honest John (Micky may be Stromboli, we aren't sure yet...) I will carry a blue cardigan if it's cooler out.


----------



## JenB1104

Do they require you to show your annual pass when you enter if you bought discounted tickets?  Our annual passes will still be active when we purchase the tickets but we are not sure we are going to renew them until later in the year due to when our trips are scheduled.


----------



## JayhawkFans

Looking to book a Keys To The Kingdom Tour this trip and thought we would book it the same day we select MNSSHP and just plan to spend all day at the MK.  The date we were thinking is Thursday, Oct 26.  Just realized there is also a party on the 27th ... curious how much "busier" the Friday party will be vs Thurs.  Attending will be DD (age 16) and myself (2nd mother/daughter trip).


----------



## HillsboroHoppers

We will be at WDW 9/6-9/13.  Hoping/planning to attend the 9/7 party, but plan to wait until a few days before then to decide on date due to weather forecast.  I would hate to spend all that money on a rain out when another party a day or two later has great weather forecasted.  We would have a total of 3 dates possible, but REALLY prefer the 7th.  I know that those dates are unlikely to sell out.  Does anyone else here wait until closer to time to decide on the date?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

HillsboroHoppers said:


> We will be at WDW 9/6-9/13.  Hoping/planning to attend the 9/7 party, but plan to wait until a few days before then to decide on date due to weather forecast.  I would hate to spend all that money on a rain out when another party a day or two later has great weather forecasted.  We would have a total of 3 dates possible, but REALLY prefer the 7th.  I know that those dates are unlikely to sell out.  Does anyone else here wait until closer to time to decide on the date?



That is what we have done all except one time since spending a MVMCP in rain several years ago.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HillsboroHoppers said:


> We will be at WDW 9/6-9/13.  Hoping/planning to attend the 9/7 party, but plan to wait until a few days before then to decide on date due to weather forecast.  I would hate to spend all that money on a rain out when another party a day or two later has great weather forecasted.  We would have a total of 3 dates possible, but REALLY prefer the 7th.  I know that those dates are unlikely to sell out.  Does anyone else here wait until closer to time to decide on the date?



I've done this. Just be sure to keep an eye on your days and make sure one didn't sell out.


----------



## efoote01

Looking to get tickets for the 1st party.  Can I pay with a giftcard?  And is it better to buy them when they 1st come out or wait are there later discounts?


----------



## CMNJ

Yes you can buy tickets with a gift card. No unless you are a cast member, DVC member, military, or annual pass holder there aren't any party discounts that I've heard about. Buying the day of is more expensive than the advance purchase price for some dates though.


----------



## MissAnonD

Does anyone know if Club Villain will be returning towards the end of this year? I've never been to WDW in October so never really looked into the halloween offerings - but looking at the info about Club Villain last year makes me really want to do it! Haven't seen any mention of it this year though so I'm guessing not...


----------



## AngelDisney

MissAnonD said:


> Does anyone know if Club Villain will be returning towards the end of this year? I've never been to WDW in October so never really looked into the halloween offerings - but looking at the info about Club Villain last year makes me really want to do it! Haven't seen any mention of it this year though so I'm guessing not...



I have been wondering about this too. I have a Saturday planned for it if it's offered.
Pixie dust!


----------



## frostymom

efoote01 said:


> Looking to get tickets for the 1st party.  Can I pay with a giftcard?  And is it better to buy them when they 1st come out or wait are there later discounts?


Watching this...I'm needing 8/25 tix too!


----------



## Cluelyss

AngelDisney said:


> I have been wondering about this too. I have a Saturday planned for it if it's offered.
> Pixie dust!


I believe fall dates were announced in July of last year?


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> I believe fall dates were announced in July of last year?



Thanks! I would keep waiting for good news!!


----------



## Cluelyss

frostymom said:


> So excited!  Booked due to free dining, now find out about the MNsshp, which will be my birthday!  I have to change my plan but don't want to miss my tickets for the party.  Is this the best place to find out when they are on sale?  Should I also sign up for the dessert party?
> I want to be Belle in the blue dress, but Im thinking August is too hot in WDW for such a costume??


Disney will announce in advance whenever tickets will go on sale, but it will also be be posted here. This is NOT something you need to buy immediately for fear of selling out, though.


----------



## Avalon_toon

frostymom said:


> Watching this...I'm needing 8/25 tix too!


Me too!  Looking at airfare, it looks like we will need to move our dates forward a bit, so 8/25 is the only date available to us now, can't wait!


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> Is there an official thread watching out for the Hallowishes Dessert Party? I did a very brief search and came up empty.



No there isn't, nor have I ever seen one for any year.  As soon as the information becomes available it will be posted on the First Page of this thread on Post #1.


----------



## FoxC63

frostymom said:


> So excited!  Booked due to free dining, now find out about the MNsshp, which will be my birthday!  I have to change my plan but don't want to miss my tickets for the party.  Is this the best place to find out when they are on sale?  Should I also sign up for the dessert party?
> I want to be Belle in the blue dress, but Im thinking August is too hot in WDW for such a costume??



Yes, this is the Official thread where all things related to MNSSHP can be found and then some!  The Prices will be posted on the First Page on Post #1 when it becomes available.

Hallowishes Desert Party - Hmmm, though I've never been I've read positive and negative reviews but if this is your first MNSSHP I would say skip it.

Last year @belleincanada posted pictures of her Village Belle costume for early September see post #5344
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...een-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/page-268


----------



## smallworldnh

HillsboroHoppers said:


> We will be at WDW 9/6-9/13.  Hoping/planning to attend the 9/7 party, but plan to wait until a few days before then to decide on date due to weather forecast.  I would hate to spend all that money on a rain out when another party a day or two later has great weather forecasted.  We would have a total of 3 dates possible, but REALLY prefer the 7th.  I know that those dates are unlikely to sell out.  Does anyone else here wait until closer to time to decide on the date?


I never thought of the weather.  This is actually a really good idea!  it shouldn't be sold out for 9/24, should it??


----------



## FoxC63

JenB1104 said:


> Do they require you to show your annual pass when you enter if you bought discounted tickets?



No not at all.  Everything including your MNSSHP tickets should scan on your MB.



efoote01 said:


> Looking to get tickets for the 1st party.  Can I pay with a giftcard?  And is it better to buy them when they 1st come out or wait are there later discounts?



Yes you can purchase MNSSHP tickets with Disney Gift Cards but it will need to be done in a single transaction online.  If you call then you can use multiple GC's.  I always combine my GC"s into one via Disney Gift Card you can combine up to $1000.00.  Here's the link:
https://www.disneygiftcard.com/



MissAnonD said:


> Does anyone know if Club Villain will be returning towards the end of this year?


 and @AngelDisney

@Cluelyss is correct.  Disney released information for Club Villain in mid July last year.  I'm hoping it will be available again this year as well.  If and when it does, it will be posted on the First Page of this thread.


----------



## mum2fourkids

is it possible to buy 'memory maker' for just the party? the party is the time we will be in the actual parks this trip (Disney cruise beforehand, then after the party flying to LA for a few days in Disneyland). would love pics of us all together in costume!


----------



## AngelDisney

mum2fourkids said:


> is it possible to buy 'memory maker' for just the party? the party is the time we will be in the actual parks this trip (Disney cruise beforehand, then after the party flying to LA for a few days in Disneyland). would love pics of us all together in costume!



There is a one-day Memory Maker for purchase at $59. Once you have taken a picture, your account will pop up with the option to purchase it.


----------



## FoxC63

JayhawkFans said:


> Looking to book a Keys To The Kingdom Tour this trip and thought we would book it the same day we select MNSSHP and just plan to spend all day at the MK.  The date we were thinking is Thursday, Oct 26.  Just realized there is also a party on the 27th ... curious how much "busier" the Friday party will be vs Thurs.  Attending will be DD (age 16) and myself (2nd mother/daughter trip).



Keys To The Kingdom Tour - Wow!  How fun and a lot of walking about 5 hours!  Not so sure I would want to book this the same day as MNSSHP as there will be plenty of walking at this event too.  As for which day will be best or least crowded we really need to know the prices and discounts to further assist in decisions and here's why:  Last year Sunday, Sept. 25th was "Sold Out" due to it being the last day of Cast Members receiving a discount as well as other factors I'm sure.  It was reported by many who attended how crazy busy it was throughout MK not just on Main Street or the Hub, lines for rides, party specific merchandise, Magic Shots, ToTing, M&G locations and not just the Priority ones either.  So again, we need to know the Prices & Discounts being offered.



HillsboroHoppers said:


> We will be at WDW 9/6-9/13.  Hoping/planning to attend the 9/7 party, but plan to wait until a few days before then to decide on date due to weather forecast.  I would hate to spend all that money on a rain out when another party a day or two later has great weather forecasted.  We would have a total of 3 dates possible, but REALLY prefer the 7th.  I know that those dates are unlikely to sell out.  Does anyone else here wait until closer to time to decide on the date?



and @smallworldnh 
Last year several parties had rain - severe storms from Hurricane Matthew many reported Disney's generosity, they were able to switch their party date for another, got a refund or received Park Hoppers without expiration dates.  If this happens to you simply go to Guest Services at MK.  Also here's a link to my favorite weather website, it includes 10 day and monthly forecast.
https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US


----------



## FoxC63

mum2fourkids said:


> is it possible to buy 'memory maker' for just the party? the party is the time we will be in the actual parks this trip (Disney cruise beforehand, then after the party flying to LA for a few days in Disneyland). would love pics of us all together in costume!



There is a wealth of information already posted on the First Page of this post and it includes One Day Memory Maker, but yes it is available to purchase but ONLY on the mobile app.  Here's more information to help you:
https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney.go.com/question/day-memory-maker-available-purchase-309160/


----------



## Melissakay1q

FoxC63 said:


> I was looking into this from 2016 thread and am still trying to find the answer, if anyone met with *Alice & her friends* last year and could assist that would be great!



I did not wait to meet her, but her line was not very long during any of the times I passed her during the party, maybe 15 people or so.

My visit was an early September party.


----------



## FoxC63

Melissakay1q said:


> I did not wait to meet her, but her line was not very long during any of the times I passed her during the party, maybe 15 people or so.
> 
> My visit was an early September party.



Thank you for responding.  I was trying to find out this information for a fellow DISer.  Can you please tell me did you write a trip report?  If so can you provide a link?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Melissakay1q

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for responding.  I was trying to find out this information for a fellow DISer.  Can you please tell me did you write a trip report?  If so can you provide a link?  Thank you so much!



Sorry, I didn't


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for responding.  I was trying to find out this information for a fellow DISer.  Can you please tell me did you write a trip report?  If so can you provide a link?  Thank you so much!


I didn't see your original post. We met the Queen of Hearts with the Tweedles last year and the Queen by herself the year before. The wait in 2015 was longer than 2016 since she came out late in 2015. We did not meet Alice and the Mad Hatter as we had met them during the day already. There are 2 separate lines for the characters. If you are standing Looking at the teacups with tomorrowland behind you the line on the left is for Alice/Mad Hatter (where I've seen them meet during the day) and the right is for the Queen (and the Tweedles if hey join her again this year).  We got in line early in the party (around 7 or shortly after) so not sure if the line does down later in the evening but the lines were forming before the characters ever arrived both years (nothing like the dwarves/jack skellington though). Our parties were in mid Oct both years.


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> I didn't see your original post. We met the Queen of Hearts with the Tweedles last year and the Queen by herself the year before. The wait in 2015 was longer than 2016 since she came out late in 2015. We did not meet Alice and the Mad Hatter as we had met them during the day already. There are 2 separate lines for the characters. If you are standing Looking at the teacups with tomorrowland behind you the line on the left is for Alice/Mad Hatter (where I've seen them meet during the day) and the right is for the Queen (and the Tweedles if hey join her again this year).  We got in line early in the party (around 7 or shortly after) so not sure if the line does down later in the evening but the lines were forming before the characters ever arrived both years (nothing like the dwarves/jack skellington though). Our parties were in mid Oct both years.



Thanks for this as it will be most helpful when planning.  Do you remember your dates.  Thanks again.


----------



## Disneyliscious

FoxC63 said:


> No there isn't, nor have I ever seen one for any year.  As soon as the information becomes available it will be posted on the First Page of this thread on Post #1.



Actually, we went the first year this was announced (2015) and had a 16 page thread on it. It wasnt a "watching out for" thread since this had never been done but once it was announced it was updated with the new info. Not sure if there was one last year.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ost-tips-helpful-hints-and-chit-chat.3439907/


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for this as it will be most helpful when planning.  Do you remember your dates.  Thanks again.


Last year was Oct 16th and 20th (did 2 parties). Year before was Oct 20th


----------



## smallworldnh

FoxC63 said:


> Keys To The Kingdom Tour - Wow!  How fun and a lot of walking about 5 hours!  Not so sure I would want to book this the same day as MNSSHP as there will be plenty of walking at this event too.  As for which day will be best or least crowded we really need to know the prices and discounts to further assist in decisions and here's why:  Last year Sunday, Sept. 25th was "Sold Out" due to it being the last day of Cast Members receiving a discount as well as other factors I'm sure.  It was reported by many who attended how crazy busy it was throughout MK not just on Main Street or the Hub, lines for rides, party specific merchandise, Magic Shots, ToTing, M&G locations and not just the Priority ones either.  So again, we need to know the Prices & Discounts being offered.
> 
> 
> 
> and @smallworldnh
> Last year several parties had rain - severe storms from Hurricane Matthew many reported Disney's generosity, they were able to switch their party date for another, got a refund or received Park Hoppers without expiration dates.  If this happens to you simply go to Guest Services at MK.  Also here's a link to my favorite weather website, it includes 10 day and monthly forecast.
> https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US



That's a relief to hear as I really don't want to wait too long to purchase the tickets!  I was wondering if they would let you switch dates if there was availability!  thank you for your response and for the weather link as well.  I'm going to save that one!!


----------



## lovingeire

Kindermouse said:


> Hey all I'm looking for a little feedback on my ADRs for party night. I had 2 possible plans, which sounds better
> 
> 1.  laze by the pool until a late lunch at Kona Cafe 2:15 then take the monorail over to the park. for dinner just grab something small like a hot dog to to much on while we wait for Hallowishes as well as munching on some party specific yummylicious desserts.
> 
> 2. 10:30 brunch at our resort then pool time until 3 when we would take  bus over to MK then a ...Linner...dinch...whatever at Liberty Tree at 4:30 with snacks as needed.
> 
> Which would work out better?



I prefer option 1 so you can maximize party time.  We decided on no ADRs since we are doing the party on our arrival day.  We have the dining plan so we'll use the credit for a signature meal and just eat a quick service the day of the party.  With the reports of Jack & Sally meeting early we will likely get in there line as soon as we get in to MK.


----------



## dfurst05

For those of you who have been to parties in the past - what are some of the best party specific snacks? Which ones should be passed on? Do dining plan snack credits work for party snacks?

Also what is this elusive apple stein some of you have referred to previously?


----------



## Diasmom

Hoping to go to our first party on October 17th or 19th!  We have only been to Disney twice, except once as a teenager 25 years ago.  We went May 2014 and April last year for the Star Wars.  Very excited but a little worried about crowds.  Will it be much more crowded the week of October 16-20 than our past visits?  First time staying off site and a little worried about fast pass availability. Trying to talk my 12 year old into dressing up as Merida because of crazy curly hair and her dad wants to wear a kilt and say, "Feast your eyes!"


----------



## Diasmom

Sorry, Star Wars Half Marathon.


----------



## CMNJ

Diasmom said:


> Hoping to go to our first party on October 17th or 19th!  We have only been to Disney twice, except once as a teenager 25 years ago.  We went May 2014 and April last year for the Star Wars.  Very excited but a little worried about crowds.  Will it be much more crowded the week of October 16-20 than our past visits?  First time staying off site and a little worried about fast pass availability. Trying to talk my 12 year old into dressing up as Merida because of crazy curly hair and her dad wants to wear a kilt and say, "Feast your eyes!"


We've been the same week the past two years.   In our experience MK feels much more crowded on non party days due to non park hopper guests-they want to maximize their time at MK and see the night time show/fireworks so they flock to non MNSSHP days (which are only 3 per week in Oct). Also because MK closes at 7 for the party there are less FP avail on those days than non party days. I believe the past couple years had the latest FP return time was 5:30-6:30. There were multiple reports here of people scheduling FP that ended after 6:30 then getting an email from Disney to say their FP had been changed to earlier in the day.  There will be lots of stuff avail but it may be hard to secure some things like 7DMT at 30 days out (or you may have little choice about when to ride)


----------



## monique5

dfurst05 said:


> For those of you who have been to parties in the past - what are some of the best party specific snacks? Which ones should be passed on? Do dining plan snack credits work for party snacks?
> 
> *Also what is this elusive apple stein some of you have referred to previously*?



See 2016 Thread Post #2.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/


----------



## Diasmom

CMNJ said:


> We've been the same week the past two years.   In our experience MK feels much more crowded on non party days due to non park hopper guests-they want to maximize their time at MK and see the night time show/fireworks so they flock to non MNSSHP days (which are only 3 per week in Oct). Also because MK closes at 7 for the party there are less FP avail on those days than non party days. I believe the past couple years had the latest FP return time was 5:30-6:30. There were multiple reports here of people scheduling FP that ended after 6:30 then getting an email from Disney to say their FP had been changed to earlier in the day.  There will be lots of stuff avail but it may be hard to secure some things like 7DMT at 30 days out (or you may have little choice about when to ride)


Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneyliscious said:


> Actually, we went the first year this was announced (2015) and had a 16 page thread on it. It wasnt a "watching out for" thread since this had never been done but once it was announced it was updated with the new info. Not sure if there was one last year.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ost-tips-helpful-hints-and-chit-chat.3439907/


Here's a link to one from last year 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> Is there an *official* thread watching out for the Hallowishes Dessert Party? I did a very brief search and came up empty.





Disneyliscious said:


> Actually, we went the first year this was announced (2015) and had a 16 page thread on it. It wasnt a "watching out for" thread since this had never been done but once it was announced it was updated with the new info. Not sure if there was one last year.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...ost-tips-helpful-hints-and-chit-chat.3439907/





Cluelyss said:


> Here's a link to one from last year
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/



Yes, this is the one I would recommend as it's most current, thank you @Cluelyss . 

@Disneyliscious just saying ... @PolyRob  specifically asked if there was an *"OFFICIAL"* thread for Hallowishes Dessert Party - there isn't.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Tomorrow is May 1st - lets get it together  Disney


----------



## FoxC63

Melissakay1q said:


> I did not wait to meet her, but her line was not very long during any of the times I passed her during the party, maybe 15 people or so.
> 
> My visit was an early September party.



I was just reading through MNSSHP 2016 and cannot believe how many days it rained during the party (in *bold*) _September_ *2*, 8, 11, *13*, *16*, *18*, *20.  *I'm not yet done and still have _September_ 23, 25, 29 & 30 to catch up on.  Do you remember this during your trip?


----------



## Disneyliscious

Diasmom said:


> Will it be much more crowded the week of October 16-20 than our past visits?



Yes. MK will be a nightmare on non party days.

As someone else said, I would avoid MK at ALL costs on a non party day during MNSSHP. I made the fatal mistake of going against my better judgement on our last trip because I was with 2 people who had never been to Disney World and I wanted them to see SpectroMagic and Wishes. Omg it was a nightmare. The lines from late morning until close on most rides were 120 minutes+. I remember BTMRR and Splash being at 120 minutes. We didn't ride either. Snow White was over 2 hours. The very next night we went to a halloween party and walked on every ride numerous times. Actually rode BTMRR 5 times in a row, zero wait.

For the past 10 years or so (we go every few years), we do 2 nights of MNSSHP. One to enjoy the rides, and another to enjoy the festivities. Its cheaper, cooler, and just wayyyyyyyyy less crowded.

We last went in 2015 and people were talking about how bad the crowds were on party nights. I was worried sick. When we got there it was absolutely perfect. Not crowded at ALL. I was thinking......these people werent around back in June of 1990. They don't know what a crowd is. I was scarred for life back then.

On a side note, we went the 3rd week of Oct in 2015 and got to AK when it opened. By 1pm we had rode every ride (Safari, Everest twice, Dino twice, Kali,) saw shows, shopped, etc. We literally felt like the ONLY people in the park. Walking through some areas we never saw another person at all. It was pretty neat.


----------



## dmea10

I have not been to MNNSHP since 1996! We had a great time but I think crowds were low because we had tornado warnings that day. We even got a recorded message that the party was off and then another saying it was back on. My question is that I see lots of people seem to spend most of their night meeting the characters. We have plenty of character meals booked so the night of the party I don't expect to be looking for the characters we want to ride the rides and take in the atmosphere. Are the ride lines as long as the meet and greets?


----------



## Kindermouse

What is the availability of the poison apple stein-every year it is sold out at DL before October even rolls around and I have yet to get one-I do love my mickey vampire popcorn bucket though.

I am long past expecting to get one after several years of not being able to at DL but...if I finally managed to get one I would likely cackle over it like the wicked witch herself . Do the poison apple steins sells out early in the season at WDW too? what are my odds showing up 9/30?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Was a member of this thread.  For some reason I stopped receiving alerts for it.  Im not sure if this was mentioned but does anyone have an idea when tix are going on sale?  I went to MNSSHP twice in 2015.  I plan to go twice again.  Absolutely love MNSSHP.  Plain on going Sept 29 and Oct 1.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Booked my ADRs for party days.  Working around the parties.  Mine are Sept 29 Crystal Palace at 1:40 for lunch and Garden Grill at 1:30 for lunch.  Had a 2:40 at Garden Grill and luckily was able to change it.  Hoping to get to MK around 4pm - 4:30 PM.  I wanted to start the day off though in Epcot to celebrate its 35th birthday and then celebrate MKs 46th Birthday as well.


----------



## efoote01

1st mnsshp for us.  So we're newbies...what comes in the applestein?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I was just reading through MNSSHP 2016 and cannot believe how many days it rained during the party (in *bold*) _September_ *2*, 8, 11, *13*, *16*, *18*, *20.  *I'm not yet done and still have _September_ 23, 25, 29 & 30 to catch up on.  Do you remember this during your trip?



Hoping last year's bad weather and hurricane that closed the park was a rare anomaly that won't be seen again for quite a while


----------



## Melissakay1q

FoxC63 said:


> I was just reading through MNSSHP 2016 and cannot believe how many days it rained during the party (in *bold*) _September_ *2*, 8, 11, *13*, *16*, *18*, *20.  *I'm not yet done and still have _September_ 23, 25, 29 & 30 to catch up on.  Do you remember this during your trip?



I visited September 6-9. It didn't rain once.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Melissakay1q said:


> I visited September 6-9. It didn't rain once.



Florida weather is so hit or miss.  One year we went to MVMCP in shorts and t-shirts. Year prior I heard people went in long pants and heavy jackets.


----------



## monique5

Goofy'sPal said:


> Was a member of this thread.  For some reason I stopped receiving alerts for it.  Im not sure if this was mentioned but does anyone have an idea when tix are going on sale?  I went to MNSSHP twice in 2015.  I plan to go twice again.  Absolutely love MNSSHP.  Plain on going Sept 29 and Oct 1.



Prices and on sale date have not been released. PP will post here once announced. Also, Post #1 will be updated when details are released.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kindermouse said:


> What is the availability of the poison apple stein-every year it is sold out at DL before October even rolls around and I have yet to get one-I do love my mickey vampire popcorn bucket though.
> 
> I am long past expecting to get one after several years of not being able to at DL but...if I finally managed to get one I would likely cackle over it like the wicked witch herself . Do the poison apple steins sells out early in the season at WDW too? what are my odds showing up 9/30?


I bought ours Oct. 14 last year, at Gaston's Tavern. They still had quite a few in stock, too, at least at that location.


----------



## ErinsMommy

What is this apple stein thing? Anyone with a picture? And what's in the drink itself?


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> What is this apple stein thing? Anyone with a picture? And what's in the drink itself?



Post #2 in the 2016 Thread has picture.


----------



## Kindermouse

ErinsMommy said:


> What is this apple stein thing? Anyone with a picture? And what's in the drink itself?



The apple mug, at DL at least, can be bought with many different drink purchases and filled with whatever drink you are buying. 
here is a picture I grabbed off one being sold on Ebay (50 bucks for a plastic cup-I dont care how cute it is NO) . At least in DL they are a really hard to get seasonal souvenir and since they sell out so early and are so hard to get they have become a bit of a bigger deal than they probably should be but...I want one, really bad. I think not being able to get one for the last few years has made it like an elusive prize for me.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Kindermouse said:


> The apple mug, at DL at least, can be bought with many different drink purchases and filled with whatever drink you are buying.
> here is a picture I grabbed off one being sold on Ebay (50 bucks for a plastic cup-I dont care how cute it is NO) . At least in DL they are a really hard to get seasonal souvenir and since they sell out so early and are so hard to get they have become a bit of a bigger deal than they probably should be but...I want one, really bad. I think not being able to get one for the last few years has made it like an elusive prize for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234617



Oh how cool, thanks!


----------



## Melissakay1q

ErinsMommy said:


> Florida weather is so hit or miss.  One year we went to MVMCP in shorts and t-shirts. Year prior I heard people went in long pants and heavy jackets.



It really is. While I had clear skies, the following week or so experienced a hurricane!


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> The apple mug, at DL at least, can be bought with many different drink purchases and filled with whatever drink you are buying.
> here is a picture I grabbed off one being sold on Ebay (50 bucks for a plastic cup-I dont care how cute it is NO) . At least in DL they are a really hard to get seasonal souvenir and since they sell out so early and are so hard to get they have become a bit of a bigger deal than they probably should be but...I want one, really bad. I think not being able to get one for the last few years has made it like an elusive prize for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 234617



Two words:  Personal Shopper.


----------



## Joao

Hello!! Does anyone know when he gets the ticket sale for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween?


----------



## monique5

Joao said:


> Hello!! Does anyone know when he gets the ticket sale for Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween?



Ticket prices and on sale date have not been released. PP will post here when they are. Also, Post #1 will be updated to include those details. DPB, C&C, KtP, etc. will also post when announced.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Oh how cool, thanks!



A few posts waaay back someone posted pictures of their Apple Stein Mug that they bought I think in England and it was Ceramic not plastic.  I think I would prefer ceramic but if they offered a porcelain set I would be totally stoked!Where is that star again!


----------



## ErinsMommy

I would love plastic, esp in daughter's hands.


----------



## Raya

mum2fourkids said:


> First Halloween party for us...first Halloween ever actually as we live in Australia and don't really 'celebrate' it here. Is there a limit on how much candy you can collect? I'm having visions of my 4 children...well maybe 3 of them...going absolutely insane and wanting to collect as much as they can!
> Also do all the candy stations offer the same candy or do u need to visit all to collect the different varieties?


No limit, and at the end of the night as you exit, feel free to go "down  the row" of castmembers instead of to just one. Candy stations offer either a variety or are sponsored by a specific candy, like only Peeps.


----------



## Disneymom1126

dfurst05 said:


> For those of you who have been to parties in the past - what are some of the best party specific snacks? Which ones should be passed on? Do dining plan snack credits work for party snacks?



Dining plan snack credits should work for party snacks. We haven't done a lot of the snacks in the past, but the one we did try last year was the candy corn ice cream. I wasn't impressed by it - I thought it just tasted like vanilla soft serve...then they put a couple of candy corn candies in the bottom of the cone. I wouldn't get that one again!


----------



## FoxC63

Is anyone else bringing a Disney/Travel Binder?  Care to share your ideas?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> Dining plan snack credits should work for party snacks. We haven't done a lot of the snacks in the past, but the one we did try last year was the candy corn ice cream. I wasn't impressed by it - I thought it just tasted like vanilla soft serve...then they put a couple of candy corn candies in the bottom of the cone. I wouldn't get that one again!



Ha!  I remember reading your thoughts on it last year. It must not have been anything special so I'll take your advise and skip it.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Went to 2 nights in 2015 for MNSSHP
First night weather was fine but I was overwhelmed with everything there is to do.
Second night was heavy rain, thunder and lighting on an off.  It was bad.  Alot of characters go in during storms, one parade canceled, no headless horseman.  Was not happy but got alot of candy and Captain Jack and the Old Hag surprised guests for a few mins.  Each took about 20 of us so that made me happy.
Doing 2 more MNSSHP this year and excited.  Hope to meet alot of characters and take it all in.
To answer many questions u can use DDP snack credits during MNSSHP.  I got an exclusive ice cream sandwich with it.
I am waiting for tickets 2 go on sale.


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy'sPal said:


> Went to 2 nights in 2015 for MNSSHP
> First night weather was fine but I was overwhelmed with everything there is to do.
> Second night was heavy rain, thunder and lighting on an off.  It was bad.  Alot of characters go in during storms, one parade canceled, no headless horseman.  Was not happy but got alot of candy and Captain Jack and the Old Hag surprised guests for a few mins.  Each took about 20 of us so that made me happy.
> Doing 2 more MNSSHP this year and excited.  Hope to meet alot of characters and take it all in.
> To answer many questions u can use DDP snack credits during MNSSHP.  I got an exclusive ice cream sandwich with it.
> I am waiting for tickets 2 go on sale.



Just curious on your second MNSSHP when it rained, did you go to Guest Service to see if they would refund your party tickets?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FoxC63 said:


> Just curious on your second MNSSHP when it rained, did you go to Guest Service to see if they would refund your party tickets?



No but cast members kept saying no refunds,  loud speaker said the same
If party starts and they have any party actives  they will not refund your money.
One plus is by end of night it emptied out.  I stayed whole time.  Got great parade spot, saw some characters, and got lots of candy because candy stations never shut down.


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy'sPal said:


> No but cast members kept saying no refunds,  loud speaker said the same
> If party starts and they have any party actives  they will not refund your money.
> One plus is by end of night it emptied out.  I stayed whole time.  Got great parade spot, saw some characters, and got lots of candy because candy stations never shut down.



Wow!  Glad things changed since then.  In 2016 Disney gave party goers refunds, one day Park Hoppers or exchanged them for another party date.  Just be sure to go to Guest Services at MK though some did report going through their hotel Concierge the next day.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  Glad things changed since then.  In 2016 Disney gave party goers refunds, one day Park Hoppers or exchanged them for another party date.  Just be sure to go to Guest Services at MK though some did report going through their hotel Concierge the next day.


Thanks, good to know
Here is hoping to 2 dry days this year.  So excited.  Heard there was some different character meet and greets in 2016 that werent there in 2015


----------



## Kiki_pa

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> we will be attending that party as well!!!!!



Same


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy'sPal said:


> Thanks, good to know
> Here is hoping to 2 dry days this year.  So excited.  Heard there was some different character meet and greets in 2016 that werent there in 2015



Looking back 2015 apparently you had Anna & Elsa, that must have been crazy.  Agree on dry days.


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> I think it was the last date (or the last date in September) that CMs could get a discount.



And Military discounts too.  Not sure if the weather had anything to do with it.

Sept. 25 *SOLD OUT on 9/25/16  plus it was MEDIA NIGHT  Discounts:  APP/AP/DVC/CM/MT


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Tomorrow is May 1st - lets get it together  Disney



Undercover Tourist says "The tickets usually go on sale in May or June."  Yikes!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FoxC63 said:


> Looking back 2015 apparently you had Anna & Elsa, that must have been crazy.  Agree on dry days.


Didnt do Anna and Elsa during the party.  I used Fast Pass to see them at the MK.  Sadly with the move back to Epcot there doesnt seem to be a fast pass to meet them this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneymom1126 said:


> Dining plan snack credits should work for party snacks. We haven't done a lot of the snacks in the past, but the one we did try last year was the candy corn ice cream. I wasn't impressed by it - I thought it just tasted like vanilla soft serve...then they put a couple of candy corn candies in the bottom of the cone. I wouldn't get that one again!


In 2015 we were not allowed to use a snack credit on the specialty cupcakes. That's the only item I tried to purchase with a credit, though, so can't speak to the others.


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone else bringing a Disney/Travel Binder?  Care to share your ideas?



Travel binder...Is that like a clipboard of fun?


----------



## momtoARQ

Kindermouse said:


> Travel binder...Is that like a clipboard of fun?



It's exactly like the clipboard of fun!  Lol


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> Travel binder...Is that like a clipboard of fun?



 Clip Board of Fun  Wow that looks really old!  What was that from?


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Clip Board of Fun  Wow that looks really old!  What was that from?



Full House circa 1989


----------



## vrajewski10513

FoxC63 said:


> Clip Board of Fun  Wow that looks really old!  What was that from?


Full House!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Goofy'sPal said:


> Didnt do Anna and Elsa during the party.  I used Fast Pass to see them at the MK.  Sadly with the move back to Epcot there doesnt seem to be a fast pass to meet them this year.



I wouldn't be too worried about this. Lines for Anna and Elsa in Epcot are usually no where near their times they had in MK. I think in the middle of the day they might reach half an hour, but if you go early or late there will be a very short wait.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about this. Lines for Anna and Elsa in Epcot are usually no where near their times they had in MK. I think in the middle of the day they might reach half an hour, but if you go early or late there will be a very short wait.



Glad to hear.  I waited about 5 mins in MK with Fast Pass.  They spent alot of time with me, chatting and taking pics.  It was really a great experience.  I even asked Elsa to do her Frozen pose with me and she agreed.  The cast member took another pic.  I will be at Epcot parts of 2 days so hope to meet them again.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Goofy'sPal said:


> Glad to hear.  I waited about 5 mins in MK with Fast Pass.  They spent alot of time with me, chatting and taking pics.  It was really a great experience.  I even asked Elsa to do her Frozen pose with me and she agreed.  The cast member took another pic.  I will be at Epcot parts of 2 days so hope to meet them again.



They have a really nice meeting area in Epcot, it's their summer cottage and it's really nicely decorated and there are some easter eggs in there that refer back to the old Maelstrom ride. The queue has lots of little details to look at.


----------



## tirecarver

We are planning a trip for Aug of 2018. How early does Disney release the dates for the NSSHP?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They have a really nice meeting area in Epcot, it's their summer cottage and it's really nicely decorated and there are some easter eggs in there that refer back to the old Maelstrom ride. The queue has lots of little details to look at.



Glad to hear.  I love character meet and greats.  They are great and Disney does them right.  This will be my 6th WDW vacation and 3rd solo.  Im 34 and still love to do the meet and greets as well as everything WDW has to offer.  Not on purpose but all my dinning happens to be character dinning.  All the food is so different though.


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> Full House circa 1989



Never heard of it!  I googled to find out more information.  You must have a sharp memory to pull that one out!  Good on you!

But honestly what does everyone take to the park with them?  We mostly stay together in the mornings then have lunch but after that we go in different locations and meet up before we exit the park.


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Never heard of it!  I googled to find out more information.  You must have a sharp memory to pull that one out!  Good on you!



I still watch the reruns with my neice and nephew (my son is too cool for tame, out of date wholesome family programming) so my memory isnt as good as you give me credit for. I wish there was family programming like this today-something for the whole family but still exceptionally good and while. Today's family programming sneaks in too much humor that "will go over the kids head" and then doesnt and too much innuendo. I am with kids all day who repeat the things they see on television and it breaks my heart.


----------



## DAH90

vrajewski10513 said:


> Full House!!!!


OMG That's me!!


----------



## AngelDisney

tirecarver said:


> We are planning a trip for Aug of 2018. How early does Disney release the dates for the NSSHP?



The dates are usually announced in March and ticket sales start "hopefully" (edited) in May.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kindermouse said:


> Travel binder...Is that like a clipboard of fun?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Undercover Tourist says "The tickets usually go on sale in May or June."  Yikes!



 That will be me if the wait is until June.


----------



## MeghanEmily

Kindermouse said:


> Travel binder...Is that like a clipboard of fun?




Ohmygosh thank you! This takes me back! I should probably start working on my clipboard of fun for our upcoming trips...


----------



## dfurst05

Oops. I made a mistake - sorry! You can ignore this reply.


----------



## smallworldnh

Kindermouse said:


> Travel binder...Is that like a clipboard of fun?


LOL!  This brings to mind Sue Heck of the Middle and her oversized, glitter covered Disney binder!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> That will be me if the wait is until June.


The announcement that went out to TAs said early May. 

We've been going for several years and I can't ever remember an on sale date in June.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> The announcement that went out to TAs said early May.
> 
> We've been going for several years and I can't ever remember an on sale date in June.



Well at least we're in the right month. I'm not a patient person. LOL.


----------



## FoxC63

Okay you silly people, here are a few things to do with your kids this weekend:

Free Comic Book Day 2017
https://www.thebalance.com/free-comic-book-day-2016-1356537

Free Lego Build at ToysRus - Princess Leia
http://www.toysrus.com/shop/?categoryId=4311963


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> That will be me if the wait is until June.



I think UT wrote that to cover themselves.


----------



## h&D3

tirecarver said:


> We are planning a trip for Aug of 2018. How early does Disney release the dates for the NSSHP?



- never mind. I saw that someone answered this already.

~D


----------



## FoxC63

For those attending MNSSHP in late October do you still decorate your home for Halloween?


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> And Military discounts too.  Not sure if the weather had anything to do with it.
> 
> Sept. 25 *SOLD OUT on 9/25/16  plus it was MEDIA NIGHT  Discounts:  APP/AP/DVC/CM/MT


Thinking of that particular sold out day last year... I wonder if 9/24 would be the equivalent this year?! That's our primary party day, we have another planned but it's our last day there and I think everyone is going to be tired!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Mollymovacca said:


> Thinking of that particular sold out day last year... I wonder if 9/24 would be the equivalent this year?! That's our primary party day, we have another planned but it's our last day there and I think everyone is going to be tired!



We're planning for party #2 on that date as well and hoping for low crowds!


----------



## Kindermouse

ErinsMommy said:


> Well at least we're in the right month. I'm not a patient person. LOL.



May I suggest steering clear of the DisneyLAND Halloween party forever then. They dont announce the dates until June or July and the tickets dont go on sale until until the last few days of July-like less than 60 days out from the earliest September parties. And to top it all off the event special dining packages to get preferred viewing for the parades and/or fireworks werent available until closer to the 30 day mark. And nearly every party sells out well in advance every year.

WDW party goers have it made by comparison-even when the WDW dates announcements are delayed. This feels down right relaxed for me compared to last year and my website-stalk-fest.


----------



## mickey1968

Does anyone have a link to schedule the Legend of Sleepy Hollow thing? I can't seem to find one. Post #1 or 2 just has a phone number.


----------



## DISFaninMI

mickey1968 said:


> Does anyone have a link to schedule the Legend of Sleepy Hollow thing? I can't seem to find one. Post #1 or 2 just has a phone number.



This event will be available twice nightly at 8:00 PM and 10:00 PM on September 29th – 30th, Thursdays and Sundays in October, and on October 30th and 31st.
Cost is $22 for general admission or $38 for “premium” admission (seats in the first five rows, priority access to the Headless Horseman meet and greet, and a special Sleepy Hollow treat bag).

More information here and here.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Kindermouse said:


> May I suggest steering clear of the DisneyLAND Halloween party forever then. They dont announce the dates until June or July and the tickets dont go on sale until until the last few days of July-like less than 60 days out from the earliest September parties. And to top it all off the event special dining packages to get preferred viewing for the parades and/or fireworks werent available until closer to the 30 day mark. And nearly every party sells out well in advance every year.
> 
> WDW party goers have it made by comparison-even when the WDW dates announcements are delayed. This feels down right relaxed for me compared to last year and my website-stalk-fest.



Yeah DL is way smaller and also much farther away so no plans to hit DL anytime soon if at all


----------



## tinabina919

Just realized APs get a discount on party tickets but I'm planning on upgrading to AP once we get there in October. Any chance they would refund me the price difference??


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

Hi all!

IF I can get a 4-4:30 pm CRT dinner on one of the MNSSHP nights is this a good idea? Or better to just do QS?


----------



## ErinsMommy

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Hi all!
> 
> IF I can get a 4-4:30 pm CRT dinner on one of the MNSSHP nights is this a good idea? Or better to just do QS?



We either do a late lunch (330-4) or a counter service.  CRT IMO takes way too long.


----------



## Cluelyss

mickey1968 said:


> Does anyone have a link to schedule the Legend of Sleepy Hollow thing? I can't seem to find one. Post #1 or 2 just has a phone number.


Only bookable over the phone.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Hi all!
> 
> IF I can get a 4-4:30 pm CRT dinner on one of the MNSSHP nights is this a good idea? Or better to just do QS?


If you don't care about lining up early for special characters, and aren't looking to use a few FPs, then a preparty TS is a great idea. If you want to maximize your time in MK or are interested in any of the party exclusive M&Gs, then opt for QS.


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> That will be me if the wait is until June.



Oh no!!!! I cannot take the wait anymore I am aging more each day!!! With the new park in AK opening the end of May, they probably will not put the tickets on sale until June.


----------



## sheila14

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Hi all!
> 
> IF I can get a 4-4:30 pm CRT dinner on one of the MNSSHP nights is this a good idea? Or better to just do QS?


If you are into meeting characters, I would just do QS.  Everyone has their own plan of attack but QS would be quick and easy.  Also, when you are doing all this walking, eating candy, you will get hungry.  I had a full dinner before I got there at 4pm.  I assumed I would be good until the party was over at midnight.  I ended up getting QS after the parade was finished.  Then this held me off until I got back to the resort.  When I arrived at 4pm, there were MANY party goers getting in line for characters.  I got in line at 4:30 pm for 7 dwarfs, they came out at 6:15 pm.


----------



## VillainFavs

When tickets do go on sale, are they refundable?  Can you cancel if you have to? 

Or do you just have to buy them and that's it--no refunds, transfers?


----------



## rdesisto

Last year they went onsale the first Thursday of May, if I'm remembering correctly.  Hoping for the same tomorrow! I'll be in Disney with work next week and won't really have time to purchase if they go onsale then!


----------



## lindsayjs

I keep reminding myself I don't *need* to buy tickets the moment they go on sale. But I want to!!  ...I probably will.


----------



## brnrss34

Generally not refundable but if you have a situation they may switch the day for you. Or they may refund you, but don't expect it.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

lindsayjs said:


> I keep reminding myself I don't *need* to buy tickets the moment they go on sale. But I want to!!  ...I probably will.


 This is me!


----------



## dfurst05

lindsayjs said:


> I keep reminding myself I don't *need* to buy tickets the moment they go on sale. But I want to!!  ...I probably will.



I feel the same way!! I already put the $$ on a Disney Gift Card to get it out of my account. Now just waiting to put it towards the tickets. Realistically it would probably be best to wait until we are in WDW and just buy the tickets on our party day because then if there is inclement weather we can choose a different party, but I am not that patient... Hahaha.


----------



## rdesisto

lindsayjs said:


> I keep reminding myself I don't *need* to buy tickets the moment they go on sale. But I want to!!  ...I probably will.



I feel like if I don't get them that day, I will either completely forget to purchase, or they will suddenly sell out! I know that's not likely in one day, but well, my anxiety makes me feel like it's true lol


----------



## sheila14

prettypatchesmsu said:


> This is me!


How is everyone creating the "special Bottom" to their thread?  I would like to list the resorts I have been to with dates.


----------



## vrajewski10513

sheila14 said:


> How is everyone creating the "special Bottom" to their thread?  I would like to list the resorts I have been to with dates.


Scroll to the top of the page and click on where it says your user name and there should be a drop down and select "Signature"


----------



## Bex258

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Me and my partner are dressing up as woody and buzz (he's woody, I'll be the female version of buzz haha).
> 
> I bought 2 plain t-shirts from primark for £2 each and some fabric paints. It's worked out £15 for both tops and they actually look quite decent if you want to try and save on costs.
> 
> We looked into buying from etsy too but was working out quite expensive so why not get creative



That's good. My local Primark has nothing really in it. I got distracted when I went to the larger one that's not so close by though, quite a few Disney items and there's Mickey and Minnie Mouse travel neck cushions.



FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone else bringing a Disney/Travel Binder?  Care to share your ideas?



I did not know this was a thing. I have a craft binder but not one for Disney, I don't think I'd have space in my bag but I am making a note pad into a bit of a check list/itinerary information in it. It's thin and light so I'll be easy to take to the parks. Now you've said this, I think I'm going to have to decorate it a bit having seen images on google.


----------



## Cluelyss

rdesisto said:


> Last year they went onsale the first Thursday of May, if I'm remembering correctly.  Hoping for the same tomorrow! I'll be in Disney with work next week and won't really have time to purchase if they go onsale then!


While I hope it's soon myself, Disney has historically released pricing and an on-sale date in advance. Though they are also anything but consistent, so who knows?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

sheila14 said:


> How is everyone creating the "special Bottom" to their thread?  I would like to list the resorts I have been to with dates.


Yeah, just go to your signature and add whatever you want! If you want a countdown or tracker of some sort, follow the instructions here: http://www.distickers.com/ticker/main.php

There's also lots of helpful threads here on the boards that can guide you through it.


----------



## lindsayjs

rdesisto said:


> I feel like if I don't get them that day, I will either completely forget to purchase, or they will suddenly sell out! I know that's not likely in one day, but well, my anxiety makes me feel like it's true lol


I can completely relate. What ifs make super anxious.


----------



## siskaren

rdesisto said:


> I feel like if I don't get them that day, I will either completely forget to purchase, or they will suddenly sell out! I know that's not likely in one day, but well, my anxiety makes me feel like it's true lol





lindsayjs said:


> I can completely relate. What ifs make super anxious.



It's not only not likely in one day, it's not likely in one month. The earliest I've ever heard of a date selling out is early August, and that was Halloween itself. (And even that was unusually early; I think it usually doesn't sell out until early October.)


----------



## sheila14

vrajewski10513 said:


> Scroll to the top of the page and click on where it says your user name and there should be a drop down and select "Signature"


Thank you


----------



## sheila14

vrajewski10513 said:


> Scroll to the top of the page and click on where it says your user name and there should be a drop down and select "Signature"


My ticker will not show the time left, any clues on how to get it to work?


----------



## vrajewski10513

sheila14 said:


> My ticker will not show the time left, any clues on how to get it to work?


Did you put your travel date in there when you made it?


----------



## sheila14

Yes and when I cut paste and go on thread, my time is not there.  I am trying again.


----------



## sheila14

I copy/paste the image but as you can see no ticker at the bottom.  Is it possible that the moderator can PM me with directions on how to obtain the ticker and get my ticker to work.  Thank you


----------



## Goofy'sPal

2015 Party Tix went on sale in April.  From what Im reading that might have been early that year.  This year Im going Sept 29, Oct 1.  Going solo and super excited.


----------



## ErinsMommy

sheila14 said:


> I copy/paste the image but as you can see no ticker at the bottom.  Is it possible that the moderator can PM me with directions on how to obtain the ticker and get my ticker to work.  Thank you



You can't copy and paste the image. You have to copy and paste the  URL code


----------



## rdesisto

We are planning on going on October 10th. We will be there for our honeymoon and have a few friends joining us. Never done this party but I'm excited!


----------



## MeghanTy

Dear God, thank you for this thread. My son and I will be at Disney October 26 - 31 and will go to NSSHP on Halloween night. Figured we may as well. We are sure the other parties while we are there will be just as packed as Halloween night. 

I've gone through 501 possibilities of things to make the night more manageable. I've really been thinking about getting tickets to the Hallowishes dessert party but I also don't want to miss all of the other goings on during the party as we've never been. Meeting characters is not a priority for either one of us but I do understand that there is so much to do and see. I wouldn't want to be stuck in the dessert party and missing the entire NSSHP.


----------



## Doug S

My new trip dates fall perfectly for the 9/7 party, so I've budgeted in to attend! My plan is to use that day to eat a late breakfast, go to BB, then head over around 5 and take advantage of the early entry to the party.

I've got two questions:

When you arrive, how do they scan your MagicBand so it doesn't count as a park day?
I've read that FP+ is available from 4-7 before the party starts, but do you have to use a park day to access FP+?


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> You can't copy and paste the image. You have to copy and paste the  URL code


There were 3 different URL codes to choose from.  I tried all 3 and when I copy paste that link into the signature box, the image did not appear.  Do I need to do something else with this?  By the way, thank you to each and everyone one who has helped me with this issue.


----------



## Texans_loyal

we just booked! going to the 9/22 party!


----------



## ErinsMommy

sheila14 said:


> There were 3 different URL codes to choose from.  I tried all 3 and when I copy paste that link into the signature box, the image did not appear.  Do I need to do something else with this?  By the way, thank you to each and everyone one who has helped me with this issue.



After you add it to signature click on "preview profile" or something like that, when it's the right Code it'll show up then just click save image


----------



## ErinsMommy

This is what it should look like 

 This is what the screen should look like


----------



## Jays2013

MeghanTy said:


> Dear God, thank you for this thread. My son and I will be at Disney October 26 - 31 and will go to NSSHP on Halloween night. Figured we may as well. We are sure the other parties while we are there will be just as packed as Halloween night.
> 
> I've gone through 501 possibilities of things to make the night more manageable. I've really been thinking about getting tickets to the Hallowishes dessert party but I also don't want to miss all of the other goings on during the party as we've never been. Meeting characters is not a priority for either one of us but I do understand that there is so much to do and see. I wouldn't want to be stuck in the dessert party and missing the entire NSSHP.



We're going to be there Halloween night too! I know it'll be busy, but it seems cool to spend the actual holiday there.


----------



## sheila14

I am sooo happy!!!  I clicked on another dis boards ticker and a new URL opened for me.  I wonder if I was using an older version.  I got it up now!!


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> Thinking of that particular sold out day last year... I wonder if 9/24 would be the equivalent this year?! That's our primary party day, we have another planned but it's our last day there and I think everyone is going to be tired!



Again the pricing info will be the tell all, but this is what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## codylamb18

Is there a place I can sign up to get emailed when the dates go on sale? This is the last piece of our vacation.


----------



## smallworldnh

Texans_loyal said:


> we just booked! going to the 9/22 party!



How did you book?  It's not up on their website yet??


----------



## ErinsMommy

codylamb18 said:


> Is there a place I can sign up to get emailed when the dates go on sale? This is the last piece of our vacation.



You can follow this thread and whenever tix go on sale you'll know


----------



## ErinsMommy

smallworldnh said:


> How did you book?  It's not up on their website yet??



Likely booked her vacation not party tix


----------



## Disneyliscious

Doug S said:


> My new trip dates fall perfectly for the 9/7 party, so I've budgeted in to attend! My plan is to use that day to eat a late breakfast, go to BB, then head over around 5 and take advantage of the early entry to the party.
> 
> I've got two questions:
> 
> When you arrive, how do they scan your MagicBand so it doesn't count as a park day?
> I've read that FP+ is available from 4-7 before the party starts, but do you have to use a park day to access FP+?



1) Your party ticket will be attached to your magic band. Since it is for a specific date, it will automatically mark off that ticket. The late entry is another way it will distinguish. 
2) Nope. We don't do regular park days anymore. We go to MNSSHP and use the FP's from 4 to 7. This is included with your party ticket.


----------



## smallworldnh

ErinsMommy said:


> Likely booked her vacation not party tix


Oh I see, I thought I missed something!!


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> I did not know this was a thing. I have a craft binder but not one for Disney, I don't think I'd have space in my bag but I am making a note pad into a bit of a check list/itinerary information in it. It's thin and light so I'll be easy to take to the parks. Now you've said this, I think I'm going to have to decorate it a bit having seen images on google.



Yes a lot of people use some form or another to store their information.  I’ve seen some amazing Disney specific binders but I wanted something I could use for all my travels and a place to keep important information.

This is my Travel Binder I carry this in my backpack during flights and slide out what we need to check-in and board.  I also place the checked baggage receipt inside for safe keeping.  Once we arrive at our destination I take out what we need for the following day and lock the binder in my luggage.  I would never carry this monster into the parks but some people do.



I chose to use Clear Top Loading Sheet Protectors with Tabs for Flight, Hotel, Tickets, Medical and Miscellaneous.  I find it easier to print any documents then slide them in or out as needed.  I can also store memorabilia that I don’t want bent like maps and photos.



I also use Ultra Pro Platinum 9-Pocket Sheet Protectors for gift cards, park tickets and membership cards.  I created small envelopes to keep them from sliding out.  These baseball card protectors are perfect for storing Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards too.



And lastly I chose Heavy Duty Plastic Dividers to store our Daily Itineraries and other information based on our interests i.e. Pressed Penny Locations, Hidden Mickey’s and Historical Facts which are currently labeled in the order of our park day.  I print three copies of each for DH, DS and myself.



After my trip I slide everything out, put it in a large manila envelope until I’m ready to scrapbook and then I’ll refill the pages for our next trip.  Easy!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Yes a lot of people use some form or another to store their information.  I’ve seen some amazing Disney specific binders but I wanted something I could use for all my travels and a place to keep important information.
> 
> This is my Travel Binder I carry this in my backpack during flights and slide out what we need to check-in and board.  I also place the checked baggage receipt inside for safe keeping.  Once we arrive at our destination I take out what we need for the following day and lock it up in my luggage.  I would never carry this monster into the parks but some people do.
> 
> View attachment 235249
> 
> I chose to use Clear Top Loading Sheet Protectors with Tabs for Flight, Hotel, Tickets, Medical and Miscellaneous.  I find it easier to print any documents then slide them in or out as needed.  I can also store memorabilia that I don’t want bent like maps and photos.
> 
> View attachment 235250
> 
> I also use Ultra Pro Platinum 9-Pocket Sheet Protectors for gift cards, park tickets and membership cards.  I created small envelopes to keep them from sliding out.  These baseball card protectors are perfect for storing Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards too.
> 
> View attachment 235251
> 
> And lastly I chose Heavy Duty Plastic Dividers to store our Daily Itineraries and other information based on our interests i.e. Pressed Penny Locations, Hidden Mickey’s and Historical Facts which are currently labeled in the order of our park day.  I print three copies of each for DH, DS and myself.
> 
> View attachment 235253
> 
> After my trip I slide everything out, put it in a large manila envelope until I’m ready to scrapbook and then I’ll refill the pages for our next trip.  Easy!



Holy moly you are so organized! I toss and go! Lol


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Holy moly you are so organized! I toss and go! Lol



I wish it was that simple for us but DS has severe allergies and DH has cancer so this Medical sheet is *very* important.


----------



## FoxC63

tinabina919 said:


> Just realized APs get a discount on party tickets but I'm planning on upgrading to AP once we get there in October. Any chance they would refund me the price difference??



Yes AP do get a discount but only on specific nights and yes you will get refunded the difference.  Make sure you bring the same credit card or gift card that you used when you purchase your MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> If you are into meeting characters, I would just do QS.  Everyone has their own plan of attack but QS would be quick and easy.  Also, when you are doing all this walking, eating candy, you will get hungry.  I had a full dinner before I got there at 4pm.  I assumed I would be good until the party was over at midnight.  I ended up getting QS after the parade was finished.  Then this held me off until I got back to the resort.  When I arrived at 4pm, there were MANY party goers getting in line for characters.  I got in line at 4:30 pm for 7 dwarfs, they came out at 6:15 pm.



This!  Totally agree with everything here.


----------



## FoxC63

smallworldnh said:


> Oh I see, I thought I missed something!!



Just remember everything gets posted to the First or Second Post of this thread.  You're good to go...just breath!

Oh, and we wouldn't dare start the party with you!


----------



## FoxC63

codylamb18 said:


> Is there a place I can sign up to get emailed when the dates go on sale? This is the last piece of our vacation.



This site will email you depending how you set it up under "watch" you're given the option to receive emails or not.  You could also sign up at various Disney specific websites.


----------



## Kimberlylyn

Loved the party in 2013, can't wait to do the Christmas party this year!


----------



## siskaren

Kimberlylyn said:


> Loved the party in 2013, can't wait to do the Christmas party this year!



This thread is for the Halloween party.


----------



## ParkQueen13

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> There is another event which may impact your September stay, it's called "*Spooky Day in the Parks*" this is *NOT* an Official Disney event.
> *
> Dates:*  September 22, 22 & 23
> 
> *Summary:*  Spooky Day in the parks ia a two day meet up event for fans that have a “Villainous” side.  A mixture of Theme Park Gatherings, Special VIP events, a bizzarre full of merchandise to fulfill your dark side and much more!  Our goal is to see you all dressed in your best wicked attire.  Be it dark or fun, we are dying to see your personal style as we step out for this wicked weekend.
> 
> *Location:*  There will be multiple locations for our many outings and events, but our central location will be the Coronado Springs Resort at Disney.  Other gatherings are already scheduled to take place at MK and Disney Studios Tower of Terror.
> 
> *Hotel:*  Special room rates at Coronado Springs Will be available for the event.
> 
> View attachment 232803
> 
> Here's a link for those interested:
> http://www.chipandco.com/fan-event-spooky-day-parks-coming-walt-disney-world-266454/



I just jumped on here while I was searching for some more info on this event. I did notice they have more info on their site today, but no prices or tickets yet.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneyliscious said:


> 1) Your party ticket will be attached to your magic band. Since it is for a specific date, it will automatically mark off that ticket. The late entry is another way it will distinguish.
> 2) Nope. We don't do regular park days anymore. We go to MNSSHP and use the FP's from 4 to 7. This is included with your party ticket.



@Doug S  This doesn't entirely sound right to me. 

You will need to assign your party tickets which links them to MDE.  When scanning your Magic Bands at the gate it _can_ take off a regular park day even though your attending the correct party.  This was reported at least twice last year.  That's why I highly recommend bringing you party card or voucher with you - Just in Case.  Though this is not common, it can happen.  

Last year Disney cancelled any FP that were made after 6:30pm so your window can start at 3:30 but should end at 6:30.  This information can also be found on the First Page of this thread.


----------



## Buddyboy1

If I go to another park in the morning  and use my FP does this mean I can use mnsshp to get 3 more FP to use before 6:30? Thank you


----------



## FoxC63

ParkQueen13 said:


> I just jumped on here while I was searching for some more info on this event. I did notice they have more info on their site today, but no prices or tickets yet.



Correct.  They prefer you to sign up for their email, then they'll send you this information.  The one thing that I thought of when I saw they were offering room discounts were for those who could not find one when Early Fall FD & RO Discounts were announced as this would have been an option.

This thread although 100+ pages long has so much information and links it's amazing to me people willing to spend thousands on a Disney trip but have no time to sit back and read what's going on, I don't get it.

I hope you find what you're looking for.  The dinner at DHS sounds really nice.


----------



## FoxC63

Buddyboy1 said:


> If I go to another park in the morning  and use my FP does this mean I can use mnsshp to get 3 more FP to use before 6:30? Thank you



I just answered this.  No you cannot.  Please take the time to read the First Page of this thread, go to page 1.


----------



## rdesisto

That first post is incredibly helpful. I'll be reading it multiple times before the event


----------



## Buddyboy1

Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

rdesisto said:


> That first post is incredibly helpful. I'll be reading it multiple times before the event



@monique5  the Host of this years MNSSHP thread and last year as well does an AMAZING job keeping Post #1, #2 & #3 updated.  She's very quick.  It's the first place I check when I sign-in every time.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I'm really excited! This will be our first MNSSHP! I just REALLY want Disney to release the what day the tickets will be coming out so I don't have to worry about not getting the day I want!

With that said, does anyone know what TIME Disney usually releases tickets like this?


----------



## FoxC63

Buddyboy1 said:


> Thanks



This link should also help and explain things way better:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> This thread is for the Halloween party.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm really excited! This will be our first MNSSHP! I just REALLY want Disney to release the what day the tickets will be coming out so I don't have to worry about not getting the day I want!
> 
> With that said, does anyone know what TIME Disney usually releases tickets like this?



As in hours and minutes?  Hmmm, don't think I've ever read that before!

According to the Disney Parks Blog, the first recorded comment was made at 10:33am on May 5th 2016 so I would guess the announcement was released at 9am.  Link:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holiday-special-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> As in hours and minutes?  Hmmm, don't think I've ever read that before!
> 
> 
> EDIT:  According to the Disney Parks Blog, the first recorded comment was made at 10:33am on May 5th 2016 so I would guess the announcement was made at 9am.



I know it sounds silly! But, my motivation for this questions comes from people planning and making reservations with certain packages such as "Free Dining" as early as 4am day of release to make sure they get what they want.


----------



## Kudmani

Buddyboy1 said:


> If I go to another park in the morning  and use my FP does this mean I can use mnsshp to get 3 more FP to use before 6:30? Thank you



Only if you purchase your MNSSHP tickets under a different name.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I know it sounds silly! But, my motivation for this questions comes from people planning and making reservations with certain packages such as "Free Dining" as early as 4am day of release to make sure they get what they want.



That's entirely different.  Those packages are typically limited unlike the party tickets.  You could wait two to three months before buying a ticket.  They simply don't sell out like FD/RO Discount packages.  The first day to sell out was Oct 31 and that was on September 16, 2016 - almost 4 months out.  Truly there is no rush, no need to stalk the boards or Disney's website to get them.  Rest well.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> As in hours and minutes?  Hmmm, don't think I've ever read that before!
> 
> 
> EDIT:  According to the Disney Parks Blog, the first recorded comment was made at 10:33am on May 5th 2016 so I would guess the announcement was made at 9am.  Link:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...holiday-special-events-at-magic-kingdom-park/



I will 100% take 9am over 4am anyday. Thank you!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Hello! This year will be our first MNSSHP! I am so excited! I have always wanted to do this party. We have done a previous Christmas party before. We are going Oct 9-13 and will be staying in the Animal Kingdom Lodge. I am so glad I found this forum. It is really informative and helpful. I am glad to know there are others out there who love Disney as much as we do!
Questions: How do I change my profile pic and how do I add those trip countdowns to the bottom of my posts? TIA!


----------



## FoxC63

Happy Star Wars Day Everyone!  11*4* days until the First MNSSHP!



Check out this site for Star Wars discounts at various locations:
http://www.starwars.com/news/star-wars-day-2017-deals 

and these for the weekend:
Free Comic Book Day 2017
https://www.thebalance.com/free-comic-book-day-2016-1356537

Free Lego Build at ToysRus - Princess Leia
http://www.toysrus.com/shop/?categoryId=4311963


----------



## mickey1968

Bex258 said:


> I did not know this was a thing. I have a craft binder but not one for Disney, I don't think I'd have space in my bag but I am making a note pad into a bit of a check list/itinerary information in it. It's thin and light so I'll be easy to take to the parks. Now you've said this, I think I'm going to have to decorate it a bit having seen images on google.



Disney Planning Binders are all the rage these days. Here are a couple of old thread links below. You can also search on YouTube and will find tons of videos.

There are a couple of great, but older, threads with pics on making your Disney binder. I prefer just buying one of the Disney-themed scrapbook pads and cutting full sheets to size. I have also done a couple where I take a Composition Book and cover it with Disney scrapbook paper and deocrate inside pages with stickers and paper. The first half of the book has my plans, then the back half becomes more of a scrapbook like the SmashBooks that were popular a few years back.

Here are a few links:

http://www.disboards.com/threads/my-disney-planning-binder.2115381/

http://www.disboards.com/threads/planning-binder-book-pics.2461150/

Also, there is a section of the DisBoards where people will make free dividers and t-shirt designs etc. for you and you just print them at home. 

http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/

And a whole scrapbooking forum too! - http://www.disboards.com/forums/scrapbooking.123/

Hope you find something you like!


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> Disney Planning Binders are all the rage these days. Here are a couple of old thread links below. You can also search on YouTube and will find tons of videos.
> 
> There are a couple of great, but older, threads with pics on making your Disney binder. I prefer just buying one of the Disney-themed scrapbook pads and cutting full sheets to size. I have also done a couple where I take a Composition Book and cover it with Disney scrapbook paper and deocrate inside pages with stickers and paper. The first half of the book has my plans, then the back half becomes more of a scrapbook like the SmashBooks that were popular a few years back.
> 
> Here are a few links:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/my-disney-planning-binder.2115381/
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/planning-binder-book-pics.2461150/
> 
> Also, there is a section of the DisBoards where people will make free dividers and t-shirt designs etc. for you and you just print them at home.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/
> 
> And a whole scrapbooking forum too! - http://www.disboards.com/forums/scrapbooking.123/
> 
> Hope you find something you like!



Nice!  Very sweet of you @mickey1968 to include the links.


----------



## FoxC63

Kudmani said:


> Only if you purchase your MNSSHP tickets under a different name.



It's not as simple as this.


----------



## s3058

rdesisto said:


> We are planning on going on October 10th. We will be there for our honeymoon and have a few friends joining us. Never done this party but I'm excited!



That's our party date too! I'm hoping it won't be too busy with Columbus Day.


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> That's entirely different.  Those packages are typically limited unlike the party tickets.  You could wait two to three months before buying a ticket.  They simply don't sell out like FD/RO Discount packages.  The first day to sell out was Oct 31 and that was on September 16, 2016 - almost 4 months out.  Truly there is no rush, no need to stalk the boards or Disney's website to get them.  Rest well.



Don't you think the August tickets might actually sell out much quicker?  I know I'm always an August vacationer (kids in school) and have never had the opportunity to go to a party before this year.  I can't wait to get my tickets!  And I've been reading various boards and it seems there's a LOT of people in the same boat.  I have a feeling those first couple parties may sell much quicker than usual!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> This is interesting, what else did you do?  Did you create a new MDE account?  Were you staying onsite or offsite?  What was your booking window?  How long ago did you do this?  Did you use your Magic Band or the just Party Ticket to get on those rides?  And lastly, did you have Memory Maker or One Day Memory Maker?



There's a post in FP+ that details how to make another acciunt to tie your party tix into to get another 3 FP. IMO it sounds quite complex and confusing


----------



## MeghanEmily

This thread explains the process of second sets of FP+ under another account, which is a similar thing. (https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/) I don't do this, and it's definitely complicated and not for the faint of heart, but some people use it with much success. I suspect, like they recommend with this technique, that you'd have to make a separate/phantom MDE account for everyone getting a party ticket and then link the party ticket to it and get FP associated with it.


----------



## smallworldnh

FoxC63 said:


> Yes a lot of people use some form or another to store their information.  I’ve seen some amazing Disney specific binders but I wanted something I could use for all my travels and a place to keep important information.
> 
> This is my Travel Binder I carry this in my backpack during flights and slide out what we need to check-in and board.  I also place the checked baggage receipt inside for safe keeping.  Once we arrive at our destination I take out what we need for the following day and lock the binder in my luggage.  I would never carry this monster into the parks but some people do.
> 
> View attachment 235249
> 
> I chose to use Clear Top Loading Sheet Protectors with Tabs for Flight, Hotel, Tickets, Medical and Miscellaneous.  I find it easier to print any documents then slide them in or out as needed.  I can also store memorabilia that I don’t want bent like maps and photos.
> 
> View attachment 235250
> 
> I also use Ultra Pro Platinum 9-Pocket Sheet Protectors for gift cards, park tickets and membership cards.  I created small envelopes to keep them from sliding out.  These baseball card protectors are perfect for storing Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards too.
> 
> View attachment 235251
> 
> And lastly I chose Heavy Duty Plastic Dividers to store our Daily Itineraries and other information based on our interests i.e. Pressed Penny Locations, Hidden Mickey’s and Historical Facts which are currently labeled in the order of our park day.  I print three copies of each for DH, DS and myself.
> 
> View attachment 235253
> 
> After my trip I slide everything out, put it in a large manila envelope until I’m ready to scrapbook and then I’ll refill the pages for our next trip.  Easy!


Wow that is really awesome!!  Very organized!  I love it!


----------



## MeghanTy

Jays2013 said:


> We're going to be there Halloween night too! I know it'll be busy, but it seems cool to spend the actual holiday there.


Exactly! Meanwhile, I'm literally stalking the Special Events page each morning to see if tickets are available yet. Le Sigh.


----------



## Kimberlylyn

siskaren said:


> This thread is for the Halloween party.


My comment was toward the Halloween party and how much i did enjoy it. Way to spread disney love and pixie dust.


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> This is interesting, what else did you do?  Did you create a new MDE account?  Were you staying onsite or offsite?  What was your booking window?  How long ago did you do this?  Did you use your Magic Band or the just Party Ticket to get on those rides?  And lastly, did you have Memory Maker or One Day Memory Maker?



We had APs last year for the Christmas party.  You just need to create a second MDE account to purchase the tickets and then link that account to your primary account under "Friends & Family"...very easy.  I used my maiden name and middle names for the kids.  Booking window for the party FPs would be 30 days.  While we were staying onsite, my "phantom" was not in the system.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> @Doug S  This doesn't entirely sound right to me.
> 
> You will need to assign your party tickets which links them to MDE.  When scanning your Magic Bands at the gate it _can_ take off a regular park day even though your attending the correct party.  This was reported at least twice last year.  That's why I highly recommend bringing you party card or voucher with you - Just in Case.  Though this is not common, it can happen.



I agree with this wholeheartedly.  As a matter of fact when I bought tickets for the Christmas party last year, purchased with military discount at guest services, the cast member said he wasn't even putting them on our MagicBands because of this issue and gave us the card instead.  He said there had been problems at MNSSHP (we were at the first Christmas party) so he figured better safe then sorry.


----------



## davale4

VillainFavs said:


> Don't you think the August tickets might actually sell out much quicker?  I know I'm always an August vacationer (kids in school) and have never had the opportunity to go to a party before this year.  I can't wait to get my tickets!  And I've been reading various boards and it seems there's a LOT of people in the same boat.  I have a feeling those first couple parties may sell much quicker than usual!



I was thinking the same thing.  We always go in August and its the only time we could attend the MNSSHP.  I was wondering if tickets would sell fast.


----------



## 123SA

We plan to go to the Sept 7 party.

However, it occurred to me that I could go to the first party as well.  We arrive on 8/26  around noon, and the only plans I have are to unpack (if my room is ready) and maybe go to Disney Springs.  Easy to change.

Question:  I've read that Jack & Sally, and the Dwarfs meet before the party starts, and you need to get in line early.  Check.  I can do that.  BUT, for the first party, how do you know where to go to line up?  Will that information be easily attainable, or will I be frantically trying to figure out once I'm there?


----------



## Mrspeaks

Does anyone have suggestions on fp strategies for the 4-7 window or a general touting strategy for the night? Our party night will be our second MK day of our trip. Our first mk day will be on an EMM day we will be attending - so hopefully lots of rides on pooh, Peter Pan and mine train. I have two young daughters, 3 & 5, who will be in a stroller, but I want to be mindful of not running across the park multiple times that night to do everything. I know we will want one fp for mine train. Our party priorities are trick or treating, the parade, rides and fireworks.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> This is interesting, what else did you do?  Did you create a new MDE account?  Were you staying onsite or offsite?  What was your booking window?  How long ago did you do this?  Did you use your Magic Band or the just Party Ticket to get on those rides?  And lastly, did you have Memory Maker or One Day Memory Maker?



@FoxC63 - this was mentioned last year too. See Post #1. 
_*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/


----------



## ErinsMommy

123SA said:


> WI've read that Jack & Sally, and the Dwarfs meet before the party starts, and you need to get in line early.  Check.  I can do that.  BUT, for the first party, how do you know where to go to line up?  Will that information be easily attainable, or will I be frantically trying to figure out once I'm there?



They actually dont meet before the party starts because they're "party exclusive".  But yes the line starts forming well before the party starts and I've heard suggestions to start getting in line around 4:30.  And if you ask any of the CMs where a character is meeting, they'll be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## ErinsMommy

I am so disappointed I woke up this morning to find no tickets yet on sale or even announced when they will go on sale.  I know its going to happen soon, but geez, the wait is becoming a buzzkill.


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> They actually dont meet before the party starts because they're "party exclusive".  But yes the line starts forming well before the party starts and I've heard suggestions to start getting in line around 4:30.  And if you ask any of the CMs where a character is meeting, they'll be able to point you in the right direction



Last year they started early. I was in line @ 4pm, they started meeting around 5-5:30pm. 7D started @ 6pm. PP had reported this after the 1st few parties. Hopefully, it will be the same this year.

EDIT: CMs did check for party bands periodically to ensure non-ticket holders were not in the line and/or to ask them to leave. They did a great job with this when I was in line.


----------



## monique5




----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> Last year they started early. I was in line @ 4pm, they started meeting around 5-5:30pm. 7D started @ 6pm. PP had reported this after the 1st few parties. Hopefully, it will be the same this year.



Oh wow that's good to know, thanks!


----------



## s3058

Do you guys think the Hocus Pocus show is a definite since it's still on the MNSSHP page on the website? The only thing that's been updated is the dates, none of the party infor had changed.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> I am so disappointed I woke up this morning to find no tickets yet on sale or even announced when they will go on sale.  I know its going to happen soon, but geez, the wait is becoming a buzzkill.


Me too! I guess I will be getting up tomorrow morning early as well! Sigh.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

MeghanTy said:


> Me too! I guess I will be getting up tomorrow morning early as well! Sigh.


I'm in the same boat as you two! I'm not stressed about it per say I just want to get the ticket/date part of it "over and done with" so I don't have to worry about picking another date!


----------



## Disfan454

I was about to call for pricing. Still not released yet huh?


----------



## dfurst05

s3058 said:


> Do you guys think the Hocus Pocus show is a definite since it's still on the MNSSHP page on the website? The only thing that's been updated is the dates, none of the party infor had changed.



I would think yes, at least I am hoping this is the case anyway as I am excited to see the show!!


----------



## MeghanTy

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you two! I'm not stressed about it per say I just want to get the ticket/date part of it "over and done with" so I don't have to worry about picking another date!



Exactly! I was up at 4:45 a.m. here in Texas the other day to get BOG reservations. Now this. I'm so tired this week. Lol! I've never done this before and I don't know how soon exactly Halloween night tickets sell out.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Exactly! I was up at 4:45 a.m. here in Texas the other day to get BOG reservations. Now this. I'm so tired this week. Lol! I've never done this before and I don't know how soon exactly Halloween night tickets sell out.



I would be shocked if they sell out the first day, much less week, even as far out as a month, they go on sale.  If that's your worry, enjoy your sleep and just log on when you wake up.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> I would be shocked if they sell out the first day, much less week, even as far out as a month, they go on sale.  If that's your worry, enjoy your sleep and just log on when you wake up.


God bless you as this was exactly my worry!! Do you happen to know if the Hallowishes tickets go on sale the same time?


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> God bless you as this was exactly my worry!! Do you happen to know if the Hallowishes tickets go on sale the same time?



you mean for the dessert party? that i dont know - but i would check under dining for that when you check for tickets


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> you mean for the dessert party? that i dont know - but i would check under dining for that when you check for tickets



Yes, I meant for the dessert party. I still am not sure that I want to do it or not, but was curious about where the availability for that would be located. Thank you so much!


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Yes, I meant for the dessert party. I still am not sure that I want to do it or not, but was curious about where the availability for that would be located. Thank you so much!



This is the Star Wars dessert party but once Hallowishes Dessert Party opens it'll be a similar listing that can be found on the 'dining' page  

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


----------



## MeghanTy

My stalking can slow down!


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> This is the Star Wars dessert party but once Hallowishes Dessert Party opens it'll be a similar listing that can be found on the 'dining' page
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


I can't begin to tell you how helpful you've been. Thanks!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

s3058 said:


> That's our party date too! I'm hoping it won't be too busy with Columbus Day.


 That's our date as well!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

ErinsMommy said:


> I would be shocked if they sell out the first day, much less week, even as far out as a month, they go on sale.  If that's your worry, enjoy your sleep and just log on when you wake up.


It's funny to me because the date I want is the 26th or the 29th of September! And my mind is going "You know, everyone is going to pick the September dates because everyone will think that no one is going to be there!" Totally dumb I realize and unrealistic.


----------



## MeghanTy

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It's funny to me because the date I want is the 26th or the 29th of September! And my mind is going "You know, everyone is going to pick the September dates because everyone will think that no one is going to be there!" Totally dumb I realize and unrealistic.


Disney anxiety, my friend. I, too, have this issue. lol


----------



## Cluelyss

Goofy'sPal said:


> 2015 Party Tix went on sale in April.  From what Im reading that might have been early that year.  This year Im going Sept 29, Oct 1.  Going solo and super excited.


IIRC, dates were also announced early that year (end of February). This is definitely not the norm. 

For all of you who are stalking the special events page daily, please quit wasting your energy! Not only will tickets NOT sell out within minutes, but every blog and Disney news site will be all over the announcements once they do go on sale. I promise you won't miss it! And while Disney has not been known for consistency  as of late, historically pricing and an on-sale date have been announced prior to tickets actually going on sale. So it's unlikely we will wake up one morning and they'll be surprisingly loaded.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

MeghanTy said:


> Disney anxiety, my friend. I, too, have this issue. lol



I got my giftcards ready Disney! Bring it! lol!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> IIRC, dates were also announced early that year (end of February). This is definitely not the norm.
> 
> For all of you who are stalking the special events page daily, please quit wasting your energy! Not only will tickets NOT sell out within minutes, but every blog and Disney news site will be all over the announcements once they do go on sale. I promise you won't miss it! And while Disney has not been known for consistency  as of late, historically pricing and an on-sale date have been announced prior to tickets actually going on sale. So it's unlikely we will wake up one morning and they'll be surprisingly loaded.



Hopefully we follow last year's trend - this was the day prices were announced and also went up for sale, and the first party date was a week later, so Disney is running behind schedule! lol


----------



## Mollymovacca

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It's funny to me because the date I want is the 26th or the 29th of September! And my mind is going "You know, everyone is going to pick the September dates because everyone will think that no one is going to be there!" Totally dumb I realize and unrealistic.


Im looking at 9-24 as my main got it all planned party day and 9-26 as my second go with the flow party! Lol the 9-24 one is the one I'm concerned about selling out closer to time!! See you there!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

I hope 9/24 isn't a sell out - that's our 2nd party night and our last night in Disney.


----------



## smallworldnh

ErinsMommy said:


> I hope 9/24 isn't a sell out - that's our 2nd party night and our last night in Disney.


9/24 is my date as well.  Why are people worried about it being a sell out??


----------



## Texans_loyal

smallworldnh said:


> 9/24 is my date as well.  Why are people worried about it being a sell out??




Am i the only one not worried? lol


----------



## ErinsMommy

Texans_loyal said:


> Am i the only one not worried? lol



Im not worried about tickets selling out and not getting them, more worried about the park being packed. LOL.  if the first party has a lower crowd, we may just do the parades and shows on that one and avoid the parades/shows on the 2nd one.


----------



## monique5

MeghanTy said:


> Yes, I meant for the dessert party. I still am not sure that I want to do it or not, but was curious about where the availability for that would be located. Thank you so much!



When tickets went on sale last year (same day prices were released), tickets were available @ midnight EST. The Dessert Party became available at the same time last year. I purchased our tickets and Dessert Party around 11:05pm CST on night prices released. I was within the 180D for the Dessert Party in October. I did not feel the need or pressure to buy tickets in fear of sell out that early, but I knew Halloween night would sale out eventually, so that was one thing to mark off my list as PAID IN FULL! Dessert Party for certain nights did go quick on some nights. A friend was able to join us, took almost a month to add to reservation.


----------



## MeghanTy

smallworldnh said:


> 9/24 is my date as well.  Why are people worried about it being a sell out??


I can only speak for myself in that I've never done this before and have repeatedly seen comments (not here) like "hurry! will sure to be sold out!" and even comments from people who said they went to get tickets but they were sold out. No time frame, however. Fear often comes from the unknown!


----------



## MeghanTy

monique5 said:


> When tickets went on sale last year (same day prices were released), tickets were available @ midnight EST. The Dessert Party became available at the same time last year. I purchased our tickets and Dessert Party around 11:05pm CST on night prices released. I was within the 180D for the Dessert Party in October. I did not feel the need or pressure to buy tickets in fear of sell out that early, but I knew Halloween night would sale out eventually, so that was one thing to mark off my list as PAID IN FULL! Dessert Party for certain nights did go quick on some nights. A friend was able to join us, took almost a month to add to reservation.



That's great information! Thanks for sharing.

I am having a horrible time trying to decide if on my first visit to NSSHP if the dessert party is worth it on such a busy night (actual Halloween) to get a decent parade viewing spot. Any input on that?


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> I can only speak for myself in that I've never done this before and have repeatedly seen comments (not here) like "hurry! will sure to be sold out!" and even comments from people who said they went to get tickets but they were sold out. No time frame, however. Fear often comes from the unknown!



I've never booked MNSSHP before either, but I think the sell outs are days like Halloween night, there are also parties where CMs get discounted tickets and I'm sure those sell out too, but not on day 1 of when they get released.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> That's great information! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am having a horrible time trying to decide if on my first visit to NSSHP if the dessert party is worth it on such a busy night (actual Halloween) to get a decent parade viewing spot. Any input on that?



The dessert party and view i think is best for fireworks. there's such a crowd of people around Main Street and kids sitting on shoulders, I've seen a post that says you can only really see the top of the floats and the view isn't great.  This looks to be a very old thread but may be useful. https://www.disboards.com/threads/dessert-party-during-mnsshp.2290616/


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> I've never booked MNSSHP before either, but I think the sell outs are days like Halloween night, there are also parties where CMs get discounted tickets and I'm sure those sell out too, but not on day 1 of when they get released.


LMAO Well now I know!


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> The dessert party and view i think is best for fireworks. there's such a crowd of people around Main Street and kids sitting on shoulders, I've seen a post that says you can only really see the top of the floats and the view isn't great.  This looks to be a very old thread but may be useful. https://www.disboards.com/threads/dessert-party-during-mnsshp.2290616/


Thank you! Headed to check it out now. With all the use of the search function feature I've put in action, how I missed that thread, I will never know.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Thank you! Headed to check it out now. With all the use of the search function feature I've put in action, how I missed that thread, I will never know.



I googled it...it comes up with searches faster and I just scroll down until I see DIS.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> I googled it...it comes up with searches faster and I just scroll down until I see DIS.



I find interesting that according to that thread, you watch the parade from the party. I've read elsewhere that they have a roped off section in the street to watch the parade for the dessert party folks.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> I find interesting that according to that thread, you watch the parade from the party. I've read elsewhere that they have a roped off section in the street to watch the parade for the dessert party folks.



its possible since that thread and to date things have changed and they do it differently now.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> its possible since that thread and to date things have changed and they do it differently now.


I was just coming to say I just realized the date on the thread.


----------



## Cluelyss

MeghanTy said:


> I find interesting that according to that thread, you watch the parade from the party. I've read elsewhere that they have a roped off section in the street to watch the parade for the dessert party folks.


I believe last year was the first year they offered reserved parade viewing with the party, maybe 2015? It's at the flagpole. Then everyone is escorted to the dessert party. You would have a terrible view from the terrace.

ETA: Here are reviews from last year.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/


----------



## monique5

MeghanTy said:


> That's great information! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I am having a horrible time trying to decide if on my first visit to NSSHP if the dessert party is worth it on such a busy night (actual Halloween) to get a decent parade viewing spot. Any input on that?



I thought it was worth it, especially on Halloween night. I had attended MVMCP 2014 for 1st time (1st of either party), and thought I spent too much time holding spot for parade, especially since PP come late and try to move you out. That year only fireworks party, parade wasn't included for MVMCP like for MNSSHP. With that being said, we will reserve the Dessert Party for MVMCP this year, not attending MNSSHP this year. Boo-to -You parade is the BEST! 

10/31/16 ---We loved (4pp) our reserved spot (Flag pole on Main St) on Main St. seeing the Headless Horseman come down the street. Great photos too. Plenty of room to see and PP were friendly in reserved section about children seating in front. Arrived 15 minutes early with no problems. 2016 Dessert Party details are in Post #1 -- *Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert party?*


----------



## AquaDame

Cluelyss said:


> I believe last year was the first year they offered reserved parade viewing with the party, maybe 2015? It's at the flagpole. Then everyone is escorted to the dessert party. You would have a terrible view from the terrace.
> 
> ETA: Here are reviews from last year.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/i...this-years-hallowishes-dessert-party.3542778/




Yep, we did it Halloween night 2015 and had reserved parade viewing at the flagpole!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I got my giftcards ready Disney! Bring it! lol!


Why giftcards instead of regular CC or cards?


----------



## MeghanTy

monique5 said:


> I thought it was worth it, especially on Halloween night. I had attended MVMCP 2014 for 1st time (1st of either party), and thought I spent too much time holding spot for parade, especially since PP come late and try to move you out. That year only fireworks party, parade wasn't included for MVMCP like for MNSSHP. With that being said, we will reserve the Dessert Party for MVMCP this year, not attending MNSSHP this year. Boo-to -You parade is the BEST!
> 
> 10/31/16 ---We loved (4pp) our reserved spot (Flag pole on Main St) on Main St. seeing the Headless Horseman come down the street. Great photos too. Plenty of room to see and PP were friendly in reserved section about children seating in front. Arrived 15 minutes early with no problems. 2016 Dessert Party details are in Post #1 -- *Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert party?*


Thanks everyone for all of the help! I'd rather do it and have someplace to watch the parade without having to fight for a spot than not and wish I had.


----------



## Texans_loyal

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Why giftcards instead of regular CC or cards?




discounted GCs are sold at sam's club, Target and Bj's. save some extra money  I just cashed out on Swagbucks, i'm ready for ya Disney.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Why giftcards instead of regular CC or cards?



You can pay for your Disney Trip with Disney Gift Cards.

So at Target you can sign up for a Target Redcard and save 5% off your total purchase. You can also use them with Gift Cards meaning if you buy a $100 Disney Gift Card, your actually only paying $95 for it and save $5.

$5 may not sound like much but I'm saving about $100 this trip just by paying for my Disney Trip with giftcards bought at Target with my Redcard.

Keep in mind that it depends on when you are going, where you are staying, how many people are in your party and how long. So you can saving several hundred even!

For us, it's only me and boyfriend at Pop Century for 6 days, 5 nights so we're doing this pretty cheaply considering.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Bex258 said:


> That's good. My local Primark has nothing really in it. I got distracted when I went to the larger one that's not so close by though, quite a few Disney items and there's Mickey and Minnie Mouse travel neck cushions.



Believe it or not, I already have the travel cushions haha


----------



## siskaren

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Questions: How do I change my profile pic and how do I add those trip countdowns to the bottom of my posts? TIA!



You need to have 10 posts before you can add a profile picture and a countdown ticker.



Kimberlylyn said:


> My comment was toward the Halloween party and how much i did enjoy it. Way to spread disney love and pixie dust.



Since you mentioned the Christmas party, I thought you had posted in the Halloween party thread by mistake. Some people do unintentionally post in the wrong thread.


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanTy said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the help! I'd rather do it and have someplace to watch the parade without having to fight for a spot than not and wish I had.



Hopefully you'll write back and tell us your experience.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Why giftcards instead of regular CC or cards?



This has been a very popular way to save money here's the link in case you're intrested:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/

I suggest going to the last page and working your way up as DISers have posted tips that have expiration dates.


----------



## MeghanTy

FoxC63 said:


> Hopefully you'll write back and tell us your experience.


Gladly!


----------



## FoxC63

@Buddyboy1  It's not as simple as this ...



Kudmani said:


> Only if you *purchase your MNSSHP tickets under a different name.*



there's more to it and you might want to know the following:



FoxC63 said:


> _What else did you do?  Did you create a new MDE account?  Were you staying onsite or offsite?  What was your booking window?  How long ago did you do this?  Did you use your Magic Band or the just Party Ticket to get on those rides?  And lastly, did you have Memory Maker or One Day Memory Maker?_



These links will answer those questions.



monique5 said:


> @FoxC63 - this was mentioned last year too. See Post #1.
> _*FastPass+ FAQs*_
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> @Buddyboy1  It's not as simple as this ...
> 
> 
> 
> there's more to it and you might want to know the following:
> 
> 
> 
> These links will answer those questions.


 
Guessing it would only work for those who have purchased ph tickets or have APs.  We used our hard tickets for the party to get our wristbands for the evening, but when it was time to use our MCMCP FPs that I booked under the phantoms, I just changed the names in MDE.  I think our second set of FPs started around 2:30 that afternoon.  We ended up getting to ride quite a few attractions because we were able to schedule rolling FPs with our actual park tickets on top of the phantoms.  Pretty easy for anyone who is familiar with using MDE on their phone.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Kudmani said:


> Guessing it would only work for those who have purchased ph tickets or have APs.  We used our hard tickets for the party to get our wristbands for the evening, but when it was time to use our MCMCP FPs that I booked under the phantoms, I just changed the names in MDE.  I think our second set of FPs started around 2:30 that afternoon.  We ended up getting to ride quite a few attractions because we were able to schedule rolling FPs with our actual park tickets on top of the phantoms.  Pretty easy for anyone who is familiar with using MDE on their phone.



i'm pretty savy with MDE and my iphone, but what you just said before that may as well be in alien. i just dont get it. lol.


----------



## Cbtexan04

Texans_loyal said:


> discounted GCs are sold at sam's club, Target and Bj's. save some extra money  I just cashed out on Swagbucks, i'm ready for ya Disney.


What do you use your SBs towards? From what I can tell, amazon and walmart gift cards seem to be the best reward.


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> Don't you think the August tickets might actually sell out much quicker?  I know I'm always an August vacationer (kids in school) and have never had the opportunity to go to a party before this year.  I can't wait to get my tickets!  And I've been reading various boards and it seems there's a LOT of people in the same boat.  I have a feeling those first couple parties may sell much quicker than usual!



I will say, this will be very interesting as it unfolds.  It's been a few years since MNSSHP was held in August and I have read comments in other threads of how excited DISers are for this party, but the added expense required to attend is the issue for many and that's where you see the divide.  I'm not saying it won't sell out I just don't think it will sell out the day of.

Honestly, if it's going to ease your mind having this taken care of then buy them asap and sit back and relax knowing you're secured.  It's a smart plan.


----------



## Kudmani

ErinsMommy said:


> i'm pretty savy with MDE and my iphone, but what you just said before that may as well be in alien. i just dont get it. lol.



Lol!!!!  Trust me, if I could make it work, anyone can.  I gathered my "how to" information from this site last year and just went with it.  I did read explanations of purchasing two separate park tickets and linking various magic bands that almost made my head spin.  I think I took the simple route and it actually worked.


----------



## FoxC63

Kudmani said:


> Guessing it would only work for those who have purchased ph tickets or have APs.  We used our hard tickets for the party to get our wristbands for the evening, but when it was time to use our MCMCP FPs that I booked under the phantoms, I just changed the names in MDE.  I think our second set of FPs started around 2:30 that afternoon.  We ended up getting to ride quite a few attractions because we were able to schedule rolling FPs with our actual park tickets on top of the phantoms.  Pretty easy for anyone who is familiar with using MDE on their phone.



Disney is definitely tightening up the loops holes and that's what took place in Sept/Oct 2016 that's why anyone interested in pursuing should be directed to those threads.  The people there can answer and problem solve anything even while you're in the park.  They're awesome.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Cbtexan04 said:


> What do you use your SBs towards? From what I can tell, amazon and walmart gift cards seem to be the best reward.




Hello fellow Texans fan 

I cash out for walmart or sam's club and buy the discounted 3 packs at sam's club.


----------



## FoxC63

Mrspeaks said:


> Does anyone have suggestions on fp strategies for the 4-7 window or a general touting strategy for the night? Our party night will be our second MK day of our trip. Our first mk day will be on an EMM day we will be attending - so hopefully lots of rides on pooh, Peter Pan and mine train. I have two young daughters, 3 & 5, who will be in a stroller, but I want to be mindful of not running across the park multiple times that night to do everything. I know we will want one fp for mine train. Our party priorities are trick or treating, the parade, rides and fireworks.



Most people break the park in half; one day they do Fantasyland/Tomarrowland/Liberty the second day they do Adventureland/Frontierland this strategy helps to alleviate running back & forth just for the rides.  If you were to break this down on your party night along with your M&G's you should get a lot of things done.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> There's a post in FP+ that details how to make another acciunt to tie your party tix into to get another 3 FP. IMO it sounds quite complex and confusing



I'm not interested in doing this.  I was making a point that there's more to it.  

How are your costumes coming along?


----------



## FoxC63

smallworldnh said:


> Wow that is really awesome!!  Very organized!  I love it!



Thank you!  Even though I cancelled our Disney trip last year it was very helpful when we visited my mom and also on our ski trip.


----------



## bhyer

For the dessert party I understand you get reserved spot for the parade.  Is is a good area to watch the parade from?  Is there a mad rush of people who are all doing the dessert party racing to get front row?  And when you get over to the spot where you watch the fireworks is there always a spot where you can see or is just folks that get to the front of the viewing area that get a decent view?  
Also, how early do you have to get there to see the parade if you have this reserved?


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Yes a lot of people use some form or another to store their information.  I’ve seen some amazing Disney specific binders but I wanted something I could use for all my travels and a place to keep important information.
> 
> This is my Travel Binder I carry this in my backpack during flights and slide out what we need to check-in and board.  I also place the checked baggage receipt inside for safe keeping.  Once we arrive at our destination I take out what we need for the following day and lock the binder in my luggage.  I would never carry this monster into the parks but some people do.
> 
> View attachment 235249
> 
> I chose to use Clear Top Loading Sheet Protectors with Tabs for Flight, Hotel, Tickets, Medical and Miscellaneous.  I find it easier to print any documents then slide them in or out as needed.  I can also store memorabilia that I don’t want bent like maps and photos.
> 
> View attachment 235250
> 
> I also use Ultra Pro Platinum 9-Pocket Sheet Protectors for gift cards, park tickets and membership cards.  I created small envelopes to keep them from sliding out.  These baseball card protectors are perfect for storing Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards too.
> 
> View attachment 235251
> 
> And lastly I chose Heavy Duty Plastic Dividers to store our Daily Itineraries and other information based on our interests i.e. Pressed Penny Locations, Hidden Mickey’s and Historical Facts which are currently labeled in the order of our park day.  I print three copies of each for DH, DS and myself.
> 
> View attachment 235253
> 
> After my trip I slide everything out, put it in a large manila envelope until I’m ready to scrapbook and then I’ll refill the pages for our next trip.  Easy!



Wow that's really cool, I plan to scrapbook after. I think I'll turn my mini notepad into a bit more of a planner. It's a solo trip so not a great deal of info will go into it but will be fun to decorate as I count down to my trip. I already did a Disney sketchbook of drawings so it'll be fun to see what I can create.



mickey1968 said:


> Disney Planning Binders are all the rage these days. Here are a couple of old thread links below. You can also search on YouTube and will find tons of videos.
> 
> There are a couple of great, but older, threads with pics on making your Disney binder. I prefer just buying one of the Disney-themed scrapbook pads and cutting full sheets to size. I have also done a couple where I take a Composition Book and cover it with Disney scrapbook paper and deocrate inside pages with stickers and paper. The first half of the book has my plans, then the back half becomes more of a scrapbook like the SmashBooks that were popular a few years back.
> 
> Here are a few links:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/my-disney-planning-binder.2115381/
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/planning-binder-book-pics.2461150/
> 
> Also, there is a section of the DisBoards where people will make free dividers and t-shirt designs etc. for you and you just print them at home.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/
> 
> And a whole scrapbooking forum too! - http://www.disboards.com/forums/scrapbooking.123/
> 
> Hope you find something you like!



Thank you 



tinkerbell1991 said:


> Believe it or not, I already have the travel cushions haha



Haha, I picked up the Mickey one - was a tough choice to make, I stood there for way too long debating which one to get.

Costume Update: - Found some fabric and a top for my Rey costume, went to a fabric shop to buy more fabric for my Belle dress, took the fabric to match and got home only to find it didn't seem to match anymore.


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> Disney is definitely tightening up the loops holes and that's what took place in Sept/Oct 2016 that's why anyone interested in pursuing should be directed to those threads.  The people there can answer and problem solve anything even while you're in the park.  They're awesome.



Correct.  I remember reading through that exact post last year.  I did not use a method requiring magic bands in December of 2016...that was way over my park planning abilities.  They seem to have a crazy amount of Disney knowledge that although well explained, it's outside my comfort level.  This year we won't be visiting more than one park on our party day, so it won't really matter.  I'm also hoping to be able to take advantage of AP discount tickets, so in that case I will also have to purchase them in my name.  Just thought I would throw it out there that it's not really as "scary" of a process as it's made out to be.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Costume Update: - Found some fabric and a top for my Rey costume, went to a fabric shop to buy more fabric for my Belle dress, took the fabric to match and got home only to find it didn't seem to match anymore.



Can you put the darker color on the bottom?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not interested in doing this.  I was making a point that there's more to it.
> 
> How are your costumes coming along?



Ordered and waiting to get them and hope Erin doesn't start a massive growth spurt - how about you?


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Can you put the darker color on the bottom?



The new fabric is lighter and it was to create the loop like detail (not sure that to call it) she has in her skirt. It would have been ok except it doesn't match well with the top, it makes it look like a dirty yellow. (The costume is a cami top and skirt that I am adding the off shoulder detail and the extra fabric on her skirt to rather than make a dress).

I don't know that I've explained that very well, I shall have to get a picture sorted.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Can I get a general consensus please? Which is more popular: MK on the same day as the party or just doing the party on party day? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Texans_loyal

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Can I get a general consensus please? Which is more popular: MK on the same day as the party or just doing the party on party day? Thanks for the help!




I am personally just doing the party. I am not an annual pass holder so paying $100+ to get in before 4 is not an option for me.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Ordered and waiting to get them and hope Erin doesn't start a massive growth spurt - how about you?



Well I freaked out, DS is now taller than me!  I was working on my moms mink stole taking a bit of a breather now but will have to get fabric samples for DS Joker costume.  There is nothing available in my area and by the time JoAnn's, Hobby Lobby and Haberman's get their fall fabrics in it will be too late.

EDIT:  Oh, and DS is rejoining Boy Scouts so I'll definitely need to have costumes done prior to September.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> The new fabric is lighter and it was to create the loop like detail (not sure that to call it) she has in her skirt. It would have been ok except it doesn't match well with the top, it makes it look like a dirty yellow. (The costume is a cami top and skirt that I am adding the off shoulder detail and the extra fabric on her skirt to rather than make a dress).
> 
> I don't know that I've explained that very well, I shall have to get a picture sorted.



Do post pictures here or PM me if you'd like.  Something can be done we just have to see what's going on to suggest anything.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Can I get a general consensus please? Which is more popular: MK on the same day as the party or just doing the party on party day? Thanks for the help!



The party has more to offer than any given day at MK.  What are your dates?  Sorry if you posted prior but there are more people here now and it's getting confusing.


----------



## Mollymovacca

smallworldnh said:


> 9/24 is my date as well.  Why are people worried about it being a sell out??


I am worried because last years 9/25 date was the CM, military and media (I think) discounted party. Please correct me if im wrong. But my thinking was if the dates were similar then that could fall on the 9/24 party this year. And then it would likely be very crowded and possibly sell out. I believe I read where the 9/25 party sold out last year. Just my thinking and I really hope I am wrong!


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> I am worried because last years 9/25 date was the CM, military and media (I think) discounted party. Please correct me if im wrong. But my thinking was if the dates were similar then that could fall on the 9/24 party this year. And then it would likely be very crowded and possibly sell out. I believe I read where the 9/25 party sold out last year. Just my thinking and I really hope I am wrong!



Your information is correct however 9/25 sold out on *9/25*.  Another reason it sold out could have been the rain on prior parties and guests were given 9/25 as a possible ticket replacement.

EDIT:  It also rained lightly on that day too.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> The party has more to offer than any given day at MK.  What are your dates?  Sorry if you posted prior but there are more people here now and it's getting confusing.


 My dates are 10/9-10/13 and we have a 5 day park hopper pass with deluxe dining plan staying the AKL club level. So paying the extra $100 is not a concern since I have the park hopper ticket. Thanks for helping.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> Most people break the park in half; one day they do Fantasyland/Tomarrowland/Liberty the second day they do Adventureland/Frontierland this strategy helps to alleviate running back & forth just for the rides.  If you were to break this down on your party night along with your M&G's you should get a lot of things done.


I love this idea! I hadn't thought of doing this for our two parties but it's definitely in the plans now! Thanks!!


----------



## FoxC63

This photo was taken at 5pm on 9/25/2016 for Jack & Sally.





The ground was wet so the Headless Horseman did not come out for the First Boo parade but did during the second.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> This photo was taken at 5pm on 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground was wet so the Headless Horseman did not come out for the First Boo parade but did during the second.


Oh I'll def be there in my poncho if it's raining!!! Lol


----------



## FoxC63

I see several guests wearing Disney Ponchos perhaps they were bought on site, are these the ones Disney will replace for free if it tears or is there another Disney poncho that they do this for?

Just asking.  We don't do ponchos we opt for the North Face Resolve jacket & pants.  I read on last years thread that the rain was crazy wicked at times.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> My dates are 10/9-10/13  *So paying the extra $100 is not a concern since I have the park hopper ticket.*



I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by this considering MNSSHP is a separate ticket and has nothing to do with PH.


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> I see several guests wearing Disney Ponchos perhaps they were bought on site, are these the ones Disney will replace for free if it tears or is there another Disney poncho that they do this for?
> 
> Just asking.  We don't do ponchos we opt for the North Face Resolve jacket & pants.  I read on last years thread that the rain was crazy wicked at times.



They replaced them for our family on four different occasions last August.  It's a nice perk if they still offer it.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by this considering MNSSHP is a separate ticket and has nothing to do with PH.



Earlier poster mentioned it would not be worth it to MK the day of the party because it would be an extra $100. But I have a park hopper ticket that is already paid for so I would not be wasting $100. Does it make better sense now? I may be mixing it all up. I am new to this. This is my first extended trip to Disney staying in a Disney resort with a meal plan, etc. No I could easily be confused. All other previous trips to Disney wear weekend trips staying offsite, no dining plan on a tight budget. This is the first "luxury" Disney trip for us and this site has opened up many other possibilities for us. I am so confused. I just basically need to know if it is worth it to do MK on the same day as a party day? I see many people are opting not to go to the park until after 4pm. I also see that Pop and Poly are popular places to stay, why? Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Earlier poster mentioned it would not be worth it to MK the day of the party because it would be an extra $100. But I have a park hopper ticket that is already paid for so I would not be wasting $100. Does it make better sense now? I may be mixing it all up. I am new to this. This is my first extended trip to Disney staying in a Disney resort with a meal plan, etc. No I could easily be confused. All other previous trips to Disney wear weekend trips staying offsite, no dining plan on a tight budget. This is the first "luxury" Disney trip for us and this site has opened up many other possibilities for us. I am so confused. I just basically need to know if *it is worth it to do MK on the same day as a party day?* I see many people are opting not to go to the park until after 4pm. *I also see that Pop and Poly are popular places to stay, why?* Thanks again for all of the help.



No you're not confused,  I think they were talking about purchasing a Magic Your Way park Ticket plus buying a MNSSHP ticket.

*Is worth it to do MK on the same day as a party day?*
YES, it is totally worth it.  You can get a lot done like visit characters, shows and rides.  Not all characters wear Halloween costumes during the party, so those are great to see during the day.  Certain rides are crazy busy and have long waits early during the party but your mornings are best to enjoy them and some shows aren't available during the party so watching them during the day is another plus.

*I also see that Pop and Poly are popular places to stay, why?* Pop Century is a Value Resort and Polynesian Village Resort is a Deluxe which also has Villas & Bungalows.  Both were part of the Free Dining Promotion.


----------



## FoxC63

Kudmani said:


> They replaced them for our family on four different occasions last August.  It's a nice perk if they still offer it.



Is it these ones with Mickey printed on them? Oh and where did you get yours?  THANK YOU!


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> Is it these ones with Mickey printed on them? Oh and where did you get yours?  THANK YOU!



Yes, they sell them at all of the gift shops on property.  If you don't see them just ask, they keep a box behind the register for when it starts raining.


----------



## 123SA

How many of you are going to multiple parties?

I was surprised to find that 5 parties are being held during my trip dates  8/25 - 9/9.

I am planning on the 9/7 party for sure.  I am thinking of going on our arrival day as well, 8/25.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> This photo was taken at 5pm on 9/25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ground was wet so the Headless Horseman did not come out for the First Boo parade but did during the second.



What's the line for??


----------



## Cbtexan04

Texans_loyal said:


> Hello fellow Texans fan
> 
> I cash out for walmart or sam's club and buy the discounted 3 packs at sam's club.


Y'all are so smart  do I need a membership for sam's, or is a GC enough to get in? Thanks!


----------



## mickey1968

ErinsMommy said:


> What's the line for??


No line, but looks like people were waiting for the new Muppets show to start. It plays out in the windows on the second story of those buildings. It's cute.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cbtexan04 said:


> Y'all are so smart  do I need a membership for sam's, or is a GC enough to get in? Thanks!



Sams is like BJs and Costco - you need a membership to buy anything


----------



## Disneymom1126

disneybeautyfnp said:


> My dates are 10/9-10/13 and we have a 5 day park hopper pass with deluxe dining plan staying the AKL club level. So paying the extra $100 is not a concern since I have the park hopper ticket. Thanks for helping.



We like doing Magic Kingdom on party days because the crowds seem to be lighter than during non-party days in the fall. I would just suggest depending on the ages/energy level of the people in your group you may want a break in the afternoon before the party because of the later hours. How we spend the day of the party depends on the length of our trip and how many MK days we plan overall, so we've had times where we just stay at MK all day and days when we've done a different park in the morning and then the party in the afternoon.


----------



## Disneymom1126

ErinsMommy said:


> What's the line for??



It looks to me like it's the line to meet Jack and Sally by the gazebo in Liberty Square...that is where they met guests last year


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Hi all, this thread has been extremely valuable so far.  DGF and I are planning on going to the 10/20 party on the day we arrive.  It'll be our first party so we are both looking forward to it!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> What's the line for??





mickey1968 said:


> No line, but looks like people were waiting for the new Muppets show to start. It plays out in the windows on the second story of those buildings. It's cute.



@Disneymom1126  Yes, this line was taken on 9/25/2016 at 5pm and it's for Jack & Sally.


----------



## FoxC63

TGIF

Happy Friday Everyone!  Cheers to the following celebrations!


   Japanese Children’s Day, Cinco de Mayo

Cartoonists Day, Museum Lover’s Day

National:  Chocolate Custard Day, Hoagie Day

International:  Midwives Day, Space Day, Tuba Day

Provider Appreciation Day - Thank you sister!

No Pants Day, Oyster Day, Revenge of the Fifth, Totally Chipotle Day



Thinking of you @hiroMYhero  have a great Friday!


----------



## efoote01

ErinsMommy said:


> Sams is like BJs and Costco - you need a membership to buy anything


Not true I get my giftcards from BJs online & I am not a member


----------



## ErinsMommy

efoote01 said:


> Not true I get my giftcards from BJs online & I am not a member



I meant if you go into the store. I never bought anything online before from any of the clubs.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> @Disneymom1126  Yes, this line was taken on 9/25/2016 at 5pm and it's for Jack & Sally.





Disneymom1126 said:


> It looks to me like it's the line to meet Jack and Sally by the gazebo in Liberty Square...that is where they met guests last year



Holy moly that's some line.  If you were on a line that long how long would it take to get to the character?


----------



## Cbtexan04

ErinsMommy said:


> I meant if you go into the store. I never bought anything online before from any of the clubs.



That being said, BJs has a 90 day free membership promo going on right now; no CC needed to sign up. That's what I did, so I never actually tested whether I would have needed a membership or not (I kinda just assumed so).


----------



## Disneymom1126

ErinsMommy said:


> Holy moly that's some line.  If you were on a line that long how long would it take to get to the character?



We waited to meet them at the end of the night last year and the line wasn't quite that long, but it took us 45 minutes. If you want to meet some of the characters at MNSSHP (last year - Jack and Sally, 7 dwarfs, Minnie/Donald/Daisy in costume, Jack Sparrow, 100 acre woods gang in costume, Belle and Gaston) you'll definitely want to watch for tips in this thread and still plan on having a longer wait for some. After the first party people will begin to report their experiences with the characters and lines and give tips on when they actually start meeting (some will start before 7 pm) and how best to plan for meeting them. In my opinion, it's not possible to everything in one party if you want to meet a lot of characters, so you'll notice on here people will talk about doing two parties for this reason. We usually have maybe one or two characters we want to meet (ones we haven't met before), but our favorite things are the parade and Hallowishes so we spend a lot of time doing rides, trick-or-treating, etc. until those things are happening.

As I was typing out Hallowishes...it made me wonder.  Any thoughts on whether that will change since wishes is going away? Since Hallowishes is completely different than wishes - probably not...but I wonder if they will incorporate the new tech that has been installed for Happily Ever After into Hallowishes?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Disney your killing me here!!!


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> Disney your killing me here!!!


lmao I was waiting on someone else to say it first. I share your sentiments. 

WHEN THE HECK IS THIS HAPPENING?


----------



## dfurst05

ErinsMommy said:


> Disney your killing me here!!!





MeghanTy said:


> lmao I was waiting on someone else to say it first. I share your sentiments.
> 
> WHEN THE HECK IS THIS HAPPENING?



My guess is that they will go on sale sometime next week. They were about a week behind on announcing the dates compared to last year so I am hoping the same time table applies to when they will put the tickets on sale. (AKA I am HOPING they go on sale next week.....)


----------



## Avalon_toon

Has anyone seen an promotional pics for this year's party that show what costumes Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy will be wearing?  I'm thinking it would be fun to dress up as them, but they change their costumes every year, and I don't want to be out of date!


----------



## MeghanTy

dfurst05 said:


> My guess is that they will go on sale sometime next week. They were about a week behind on announcing the dates compared to last year so I am hoping the same time table applies to when they will put the tickets on sale. (AKA I am HOPING they go on sale next week.....)


Good to know! Since I talked to several people here yesterday, I was NOT at up at the crack of dawn the way I had been. That is what I call PROGRESS.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Good to know! Since I talked to several people here yesterday, I was NOT at up at the crack of dawn the way I had been. That is what I call PROGRESS.


----------



## mmjones1021

Hi everyone! New to the thread here. This will be our first time attending MNSSHP. I'm eager to buy tickets as soon as they are released. Do you think a Sunday night or a Thursday night would be less crowded?


----------



## Cluelyss

bhyer said:


> For the dessert party I understand you get reserved spot for the parade.  Is is a good area to watch the parade from?  Is there a mad rush of people who are all doing the dessert party racing to get front row?  And when you get over to the spot where you watch the fireworks is there always a spot where you can see or is just folks that get to the front of the viewing area that get a decent view?
> Also, how early do you have to get there to see the parade if you have this reserved?


The reserved area for the parade is the area all around the flagpole. So plenty of front row spots. They tell you to arrive 15 minutes prior to the start of the parade, but the problem is that while the HH will come by almost immediately, the rest of the parade will take another 20 minutes to get to that area. So that's a lot of wasted time, IMO. But if you choose to skip the HH and arrive closer to when the parade itself will pass, you may not end up with a front row seat. You can also come and go from the area, but risk losing your spot. 

After the parade, CMs escort everyone from the viewing area to the terrace. Seating is first come, first served up there, and not all tables are created equal, so you'll want to be toward the front of the line. The better views are toward the back of the terrace (for a more "centered" view of the fireworks), but you also don't want to be under the overhang. They've pushed the tables all the way up to the railing, so standing there is no longer an option, making a good seat critical.


----------



## Cluelyss

Avalon_toon said:


> Has anyone seen an promotional pics for this year's party that show what costumes Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy will be wearing?  I'm thinking it would be fun to dress up as them, but they change their costumes every year, and I don't want to be out of date!


I don't think they change costumes every year? Minnie got a new dress in 2015 but I'm almost positive that the rest of the Fab 5 had on the same costumes last year that they did when we went in 2014.


----------



## Jeaniec

mmjones1021 said:


> Hi everyone! New to the thread here. This will be our first time attending MNSSHP. I'm eager to buy tickets as soon as they are released. Do you think a Sunday night or a Thursday night would be less crowded?



I'm wondering about the crowds between a Sunday and Wednesday.  Touringplans has a calendar that shows crowd size for last year for each party date.   Just google: 
*The Least Crowded Halloween Party of 2016*


----------



## dfurst05




----------



## mmjones1021

Jeaniec said:


> I'm wondering about the crowds between a Sunday and Wednesday.  Touringplans has a calendar that shows crowd size for last year for each party date.   Just google:
> *The Least Crowded Halloween Party of 2016*



Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Cbtexan04 said:


> Y'all are so smart  do I need a membership for sam's, or is a GC enough to get in? Thanks!




i believe you do need a membership but you can always ask for a one day pass at customer service.


----------



## yoda22

123SA said:


> How many of you are going to multiple parties?
> 
> I was surprised to find that 5 parties are being held during my trip dates  8/25 - 9/9.
> 
> I am planning on the 9/7 party for sure.  I am thinking of going on our arrival day as well, 8/25.


We're planning to attend two parties this year, 10/1 and 10/5. We went to one last year (our first) and absolutely loved it, but felt we didn't have enough time to do/see everything (we have a little, so everything takes a bit longer!).


----------



## Cluelyss

Jeaniec said:


> I'm wondering about the crowds between a Sunday and Wednesday.  Touringplans has a calendar that shows crowd size for last year for each party date.   Just google:
> *The Least Crowded Halloween Party of 2016*


Note that these are TP's PREDICTIONS for the least crowded parties in 2016, based on 2015 wait times. 2017 predictions have not been released yet, which will show actual results for 2016.


----------



## Avalon_toon

Cluelyss said:


> I don't think they change costumes every year? Minnie got a new dress in 2015 but I'm almost positive that the rest of the Fab 5 had on the same costumes last year that they did when we went in 2014.


I've only been once before, so this is probably right, and I was just jumping to conclusions.  I just thought they must change every year because I've seen so many pics of them in different awesome Halloween costumes (Mickey as Jester, Mickey as pirate, Mickey with the purple/orange top-hat costume.)  But if they are usually just in the purple/orange, that would be easy to copy since there are so many pics online.


----------



## lovingeire

Cbtexan04 said:


> What do you use your SBs towards? From what I can tell, amazon and walmart gift cards seem to be the best reward.



I used to do Target gift cards, with which I'd purchase Disney ones, but now I do Walmart because we moved to the boonies and don't have a Target nearby.  I think any savings would be used up in gas to get to the nearest Target.  Sometimes I'll save them up for a while and then use them when I'm in the city to get them at Target.  I'd have to do the same for Sam's Club, but have contemplated doing that as well.



disneybeautyfnp said:


> Can I get a general consensus please? Which is more popular: MK on the same day as the party or just doing the party on party day? Thanks for the help!



I have done both.  When we used the military tickets we'd often just go in to the party at 4 so we could "extend" our park time from the 4-5 days they offer.  When we have AP's, we just play it by ear.  Right now this year I'm planning on just going at 4 because I'm going on my arrival day so I don't really have much other choice!  LOL!



Kudmani said:


> They replaced them for our family on four different occasions last August.  It's a nice perk if they still offer it.



And I just threw one away recently! I always forget they'll replace them!



Disneymom1126 said:


> As I was typing out Hallowishes...it made me wonder. Any thoughts on whether that will change since wishes is going away? Since Hallowishes is completely different than wishes - probably not...but I wonder if they will incorporate the new tech that has been installed for Happily Ever After into Hallowishes?



I can't remember where, but I thought I read they were keeping the holiday fireworks displays in tact.  At least for now.


----------



## lovingeire

My BFF and I were talking about costumes this morning, because what else do you do on a yucky rainy day, but plan Disney?  We decided to reuse/repurpose some running costumes and be Anna & Elsa.  We wore them for the Princess 5K in 2015 and I still have the top and she thinks she has her skirt and top too.  I'll just wear a running skirt probably with the top, which is what I normally wear in the parks, and then I'll probably get a little cape.  Easy enough.  And cost effective since I have everything but the cape for it.


----------



## Disneymom1126

lovingeire said:


> I can't remember where, but I thought I read they were keeping the holiday fireworks displays in tact.  At least for now.



Yeah - I asked over on the rumors and news thread and that seems to be the thought over there as well....I'm going to still cross my fingers they will use the lasers some how in the Halloween one lol...


----------



## apdebord

So excited to find this thread! We ended up extending our trip for Wine and Dine half weekend when party dates were announced so we can go to the Halloween and Christmas party, but we are really looking forward to Not So Scary. This will be our first time at either party, but we've enjoyed watching the fireworks for both from dinner at California Grill in the past. It's been great reading all of your tips!!


----------



## dfurst05

apdebord said:


> So excited to find this thread! We ended up extending our trip for Wine and Dine half weekend when party dates were announced so we can go to the Halloween and Christmas party, but we are really looking forward to Not So Scary. This will be our first time at either party, but we've enjoyed watching the fireworks for both from dinner at California Grill in the past. It's been great reading all of your tips!!





Food and Wine, MNSSHP, AND MVMCP all in ONE trip? I think it goes without saying that I am jealous!! That sounds like a whole lot of fun.

What day do you think you plan to attend MNSSHP?


----------



## FoxC63

Nice spirit @dfurst05  we need more like you!


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Nice spirit @dfurst05  we need more like you!



Aww... Thanks!!  It is a beautiful day  here so I am in extra good spirits today, despite the planning issues we are working to correct.


----------



## FoxC63

It's rainy and cold here in MI it's been like this for a few days now.  DS is home sick today.

My son is sick today not my husband.  Sorry.  Corrected.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> It's rainy and cold here in MI it's been like this for a few days now.  DH is home sick today.


Same crap we have in Ohio 

I miss the !!!


----------



## FoxC63

I got the Winter Blues from the lack of sunshine.


----------



## GLS

If you go to the party at 4:00, how do you make sure you enter using the Halloween party ticket and not a day of your regular tickets?


----------



## davale4

I was wondering the same thing.  I always get APs but since we're going for a shorter time, we decided it's best to hold off until next year.  We'll get better use of them that way.  So we are just getting regular park tickets and didn't want any problems with the party tickets getting mixed up.


----------



## FoxC63

GLS said:


> If you go to the party at 4:00, how do you make sure you enter using the Halloween party ticket and not a day of your regular tickets?





davale4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  I always get APs but since we're going for a shorter time, we decided it's best to hold off until next year.  We'll get better use of them that way.



There will be a specific gate to enter but you should check prior to leaving the park.  It's not really an issue.


----------



## davale4

FoxC63 said:


> There will be a specific gate to enter but you should check prior to leaving the park.  It's not really an issue.


 
Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Beside the essentials: clothing, shoes, toiletries and medical, what else to you pack in your luggage?


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> There will be a specific gate to enter but you should check prior to leaving the park.  It's not really an issue.



I've heard people DID have trouble with this last year.  That they had regular tickets plus a party ticket.  When they entered for the party, it actually took one day off of their regular tickets.  Is there a way to prevent that?  Can you just use a hard ticket that's not linked to your account?  Just don't want to waste time having to straighten it out after the fact.


----------



## FoxC63

There have been reports but it's not on a major scale.  Yes you can enter using your card or voucher.  I always recommend guests bring their party cards or vouchers with them and i should add the method you purchased them.  Inclement weather can wreak havoc.


----------



## FoxC63

There was a single entry on last year's thread regarding Disney's generosity due to the bad weather where a woman did not want Park Hoppers or another party ticket just a refund.  Cast Member agreed to her request and asked for the Original Method of Payment which in her case was a credit card.  Unfortunately the CC expired and she didn't bring it with her, after much delay Disney was able to give her cash.


----------



## acln

We've got rainy weather here too (MA) I hope it goes away next week because we're taking DD to her first baseball game! 
I think I'm going buy costume supplies soon and get to work on them, that way if I mess something up I'll have time to start over!  DH is an artist so hopefully he can help me if I get stuck with the shirt painting.


----------



## apdebord

dfurst05 said:


> Food and Wine, MNSSHP, AND MVMCP all in ONE trip? I think it goes without saying that I am jealous!! That sounds like a whole lot of fun.
> 
> What day do you think you plan to attend MNSSHP?



Thank you! I can't wait! We are planning on going to the November 1st party.  I'm interested to see the crowd levels, considering it's the day after Halloween, but the last night of the event. Either way, it's just my husband and I (no kids at all) and I know we will have a blast!


----------



## rdesisto

acln said:


> We've got rainy weather here too (MA) I hope it goes away next week because we're taking DD to her first baseball game!
> I think I'm going buy costume supplies soon and get to work on them, that way if I mess something up I'll have time to start over!  DH is an artist so hopefully he can help me if I get stuck with the shirt painting.



I'm in MA too! What a lousy day. Ready for a nap!

Was talking to my fiancé about costumes last night. No ideas yet, but thankfully we have some time to figure it out


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone attend the "Gone Mad Tea Party" at the Grand Floridian?  Wonder if it's like Vanilla Ice one hit wonder.


----------



## Texans_loyal

if we book the dessert party, will it be considered 2 dining credits?


----------



## dfurst05

apdebord said:


> Thank you! I can't wait! We are planning on going to the November 1st party.  I'm interested to see the crowd levels, considering it's the day after Halloween, but the last night of the event. Either way, it's just my husband and I (no kids at all) and I know we will have a blast!



This is a great attitude to have and to see on the board!!

A lot of people are sweating over whether or not their party is going to be sold out. At the end of the day this is still a hard ticket event and although I understand going to a non-sold out party would be preferred I think just having the opportunity to go is exciting enough for me! It doesn't matter how many people are there our family is going to make it a good time!!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> if we book the dessert party, will it be considered 2 dining credits?



NOPE!  You pay out of pocket for this.


----------



## Texans_loyal

FoxC63 said:


> NOPE!  You pay out of pocket for this.


eeeek no thank you. lol


----------



## acln

rdesisto said:


> I'm in MA too! What a lousy day. Ready for a nap!
> 
> Was talking to my fiancé about costumes last night. No ideas yet, but thankfully we have some time to figure it out



Oh how cool, small world! 
(Now I've got it's a small world stuck in my head for the rest of the night...) 
Definitely update when you figure out your costumes, I love seeing everyone's ideas! The three of us love going to local comic cons and cosplay is one of my favorite parts.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Was rainy here today too in NJ.  But only thing on my mind is MNSSHP.  I love Halloween.
First Party day is going to be a long day in MK.  EMMH, lunch at CP and just going to enjoy my fav park.  Did book a 7:30 breakfast at Bon Voyage next day.  So no sleep at Disney.  Thats Sept 29.  Second day starting off at Epcot Oct 1 celebrating its 35 birthday, lunch at Garden Grill and make my way over to MK to celebrate its 46 birthday and MNSSHP.  What fun


----------



## rdesisto

acln said:


> Oh how cool, small world!
> (Now I've got it's a small world stuck in my head for the rest of the night...)
> Definitely update when you figure out your costumes, I love seeing everyone's ideas! The three of us love going to local comic cons and cosplay is one of my favorite parts.



Nice! One of my coworkers has a jewelry company and is at a lot of those cons. I need to make it to one someday. 
Fiancé is a huge Donald Duck fan, maybe we will do something from the duck family!


----------



## LucyBC80

meant to post this on the MVMCP thread.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I'm curious, is there a thread for costume ideas or sharing? 

I want to do something simple yet recognizable. No idea what the weather will be like.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Someone just posted on the MVMCP thread that Brazilian TA's are now selling tickets for MVMCP and MNSSHP, and that they will "probably" go on sale from Disney next week!


----------



## JuneChickie

dfurst05 said:


> My guess is that they will go on sale sometime next week. They were about a week behind on announcing the dates compared to last year so I am hoping the same time table applies to when they will put the tickets on sale. (AKA I am HOPING they go on sale next week.....)




I'm just hoping they go on sale


----------



## lifepaused

As me an my partner are coming from Australia and will be going to MNSSHP we decided that we are going to buy halloween type tshirts and wear those.  This is our current plan but it may change


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

JuneChickie said:


> I'm just hoping they go on sale



I hope it's soon. I'm going nuts here.


----------



## MeghanTy

Meanwhile, I'm hoping for Club Villain again this year. Now THAT, I will pay more money for without a doubt and wake up at the crack of dawn to get those tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm curious, is there a thread for costume ideas or sharing?
> 
> I want to do something simple yet recognizable. No idea what the weather will be like.


Lots of us will post pictures here as we start pulling them together. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...or-posting-rules.3596040/page-6#post-57552713


----------



## smallworldnh

MeghanTy said:


> Meanwhile, I'm hoping for Club Villain again this year. Now THAT, I will pay more money for without a doubt and wake up at the crack of dawn to get those tickets.


What is Club Villian?


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Meanwhile, I'm hoping for Club Villain again this year. Now THAT, I will pay more money for without a doubt and wake up at the crack of dawn to get those tickets.



I wish this was more kid friendly - my kid loves the villains


----------



## ErinsMommy

smallworldnh said:


> What is Club Villian?



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...at-club-villain-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## jeremeyp

FoxC63 said:


> @jeremeyp did though she didn't report whether they were cumbersome, you could PM her.  Also here's a link for Halloween Costumes you might want to post your questions there too if you don't get a response here.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-halloween-costumes-for-mnsshp.3532418/
> 
> Hope these help


Yes, my wife wore wings with her Tink costume. She never commented about them being cumbersome at all. My wig and moustache were far bigger problems.


----------



## SG131

I'm excited to report that we finally have costume ideas for our mother/daughter trip. Eeyore and pooh. I thought the best I would get from my mother was a character t-shirt if I was lucky so I'm SHOCKED. She's really surprising me with how adventurous she's being with this trip! So outside of her norm and I think we are going to have an amazing trip together.


----------



## soniam

lifepaused said:


> As me an my partner are coming from Australia and will be going to MNSSHP we decided that we are going to buy halloween type tshirts and wear those.  This is our current plan but it may change



You could even possibly buy some from the Disney Store while you are still at home. I don't know how the online or brick & mortar stores are for Australia though. Depending upon when you plan to arrive, you might be able to find some in the stores. You could use the parks shopping app at it gets closer to get an idea of what may be available in stores.


----------



## FoxC63

jeremeyp said:


> Yes, my wife wore wings with her Tink costume. She never commented about them being cumbersome at all. *My wig and mustache were far bigger problems.*



Thank you for the update.  May I ask what happened here?  Was it the humidity?


----------



## FoxC63

SG131 said:


> I'm excited to report that we finally have costume ideas for our mother/daughter trip. Eeyore and pooh. I thought the best I would get from my mother was a character t-shirt if I was lucky so I'm SHOCKED. She's really surprising me with how adventurous she's being with this trip! So outside of her norm and I think we are going to have an amazing trip together.



This sounds like it's going to be a blast!!!  I really hope you post pictures and keep us updated to your adventure!  Is this the first time your mother is going Trick or Treating?


----------



## FoxC63

smallworldnh said:


> What is Club Villian?



I hope this comes to fruition, fellow DISer Kenny the Pirate did this with his daughter and had a great time!  Here's his review and amazing photos:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...at-club-villain-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/

Dates were announced in mid July.  WDWMagic reported it on July 14, 2016.  Link:
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/club...lywood-studios-returns-for-halloween-2016.htm

Please, oh please, oh please Disney!!!


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm curious, is there a thread for costume ideas or sharing?
> 
> I want to do something simple yet recognizable. No idea what the weather will be like.



You are more than welcome to post your ideas and photos here!  We'd love to see them!!!  And you can also post pictures here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-halloween-costumes-for-mnsshp.3532418/


----------



## FoxC63

LucyBC80 said:


> meant to post this on the MVMCP thread.



Ha! Too late we saw it!


----------



## FoxC63

Has anyone decorated their strollers?  This isn't mine but I thought I'd share a great idea!


----------



## SG131

FoxC63 said:


> This sounds like it's going to be a blast!!!  I really hope you post pictures and keep us updated to your adventure!  Is this the first time your mother is going Trick or Treating?



First MNSSHP party for both of us! I'm assuming she trick or treated as a kid, but I haven't seen her dress up in a costume in my lifetime!


----------



## FoxC63

SG131 said:


> First MNSSHP party for both of us! I'm assuming she trick or treated as a kid, but I haven't seen her dress up in a costume in my lifetime!



You should ask if she has, my mother didn't.  I made her a coordinating DC costume Poison Ivy and she cried!  Best Halloween EVER!  My mom was such a kid that night it was truly awesome!  I am soooo excited for you and your mom!


----------



## SG131

FoxC63 said:


> You should ask if she has, my mother didn't.  I made her a coordinating DC costume Poison Ivy and she cried!  Best Halloween EVER!  My mom was such a kid that night it was truly awesome!  I am soooo excited for you and your mom!



Thanks! I'll definitely ask her.


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Has anyone decorated their strollers?  This isn't mine but I thought I'd share a great idea!
> View attachment 235826



So....oo cute!


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> I hope this comes to fruition, fellow DISer Kenny the Pirate did this with his daughter and had a great time!  Here's his review and amazing photos:
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...at-club-villain-in-disneys-hollywood-studios/
> 
> Dates were announced in mid July.  WDWMagic reported it on July 14, 2016.  Link:
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/club...lywood-studios-returns-for-halloween-2016.htm
> 
> Please, oh please, oh please Disney!!!



Ditto...ditto...


----------



## FoxC63

Our costumes from the past Pirates and Alfred Hitchcock "The Birds"





I sewed the largest snaps I could find onto the plastic birds and our clothes.  Once the party was over I removed the ones from our clothing to wash.  We were able to wear these outfits on the remainder of our trip!  This was the year we did MNSSHP and MVMCP!  Cannot wait for this year!
 BRING IT DISNEY!!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Cluelyss said:


> Lots of us will post pictures here as we start pulling them together.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...or-posting-rules.3596040/page-6#post-57552713



Thank ya! Boyfriend and I are still deciding what to do!


----------



## FoxC63

Just saw this and had to share ....



OMG!!! How darn cute!


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Ditto...ditto...



I'm getting Goose Bumps thinking about Club Villain!!!


----------



## FoxC63

SG131 said:


> First MNSSHP party for both of us! I'm assuming she trick or treated as a kid, but I haven't seen her dress up in a costume in my lifetime!


 to the partay!  Dates?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Has anyone decorated their strollers?  This isn't mine but I thought I'd share a great idea!
> View attachment 235826


That's amazing.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Sorry! I meant to put this in another reply of mine but oh well!

So costume ideas:
Angel and Stitch
Haunted Mansion Disney Bound
WALL-e and Eve


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Sorry! I meant to put this in another reply of mine but oh well!
> 
> So costume ideas:
> Angel and Stitch
> Haunted Mansion Disney Bound
> WALL-e and Eve



These all sound so cool!  I'd have a hard time trying to decide too!


----------



## FoxC63

@Bex258  How is your Belle costume coming along?


----------



## smallworldnh

FoxC63 said:


> Has anyone decorated their strollers?  This isn't mine but I thought I'd share a great idea!
> View attachment 235826


That's adorable!!!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Now that Im saving $675 on my vacation I would love to add Club Villain to my vacation if its available this year during my vacation


----------



## FoxC63

Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?

Fri. Oct 27 – HS:
*5:05     *Minnie’s Seasonal Dine or Club Villain

Sat. Oct 28 – EP:
*8:10     *Garden Grill (Breakfast)
*4:40*     Beaches & Cream
*8pm*     Sleepy Hallow

Sun. Oct 29 – MK:  **MNSSHP #1
*11:35*     Liberty Tree Tavern

Mon. Oct 30 – EP:
*8:15*     Akershus (Breakfast)
*7:45 *   Rose Crown

Tues. Oct 31 – MK:  **MNSSHP #2
*12:45   *Noon Whispering Canyon Café
*4pm   *Be Our Guest (Dessert Only)

Wed. Nov. 1:
*9:30    *Trattoria al Forno Bon Voyage Adventure Character Breakfast

Wooohoooo!


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy'sPal said:


> Now that Im saving $675 on my vacation I would love to add Club Villain to my vacation if its available this year during my vacation



If I have to change my entire Itinerary to fit this in I'd do it in a heartbeat!  But to be honest I hope I don't have to


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS

WATCH – BABY GROOT AND STAR-LORD MEET-AND-GREET now at Hollywood Studios!!!




*


----------



## soniam

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Sorry! I meant to put this in another reply of mine but oh well!
> 
> So costume ideas:
> Angel and Stitch
> Haunted Mansion Disney Bound
> WALL-e and Eve



WALL-E and EVE sound great! That's one of our favorite movies.


----------



## jbeyes

soniam said:


> WALL-E and EVE sound great! That's one of our favorite movies.



DS will be going as WALL-E . That's always been his favorite!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

soniam said:


> WALL-E and EVE sound great! That's one of our favorite movies.



WALL-e and Ratatouille are my favorite Pixar movie and WALL-E is DH favorite. I don't know if we could do a full fledged costume but I think we could definitely make it a Disney Bound at least.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?
> 
> Fri. Oct 27 – HS:
> *5:05     *Minnie’s Seasonal Dine or Club Villain
> 
> Sat. Oct 28 – EP:
> *8:10     *Garden Grill (Breakfast)
> *4:40*     Beaches & Cream
> *8pm*     Sleepy Hallow
> 
> Sun. Oct 29 – MK:  **MNSSHP #1
> *11:35*     Liberty Tree Tavern
> 
> Mon. Oct 30 – EP:
> *8:15*     Akershus (Breakfast)
> *7:45 *   Rose Crown
> 
> Tues. Oct 31 – MK:  **MNSSHP #2
> *12:45   *Noon Whispering Canyon Café
> *4pm   *Be Our Guest (Dessert Only)
> 
> Wed. Nov. 1:
> *9:30    *Trattoria al Forno Bon Voyage Adventure Character Breakfast
> 
> Wooohoooo!



I wish we were this well prepared! Lol! We are planning our vacation around MNSSHP so we're still figuring it out. Even though I know a lot about Disney, I'm still a newbie when it comes to actually GOING to Disney so we are still figuring out our favorite restaurants to book.


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?
> 
> Fri. Oct 27 – HS:
> *5:05     *Minnie’s Seasonal Dine or Club Villain
> 
> Sat. Oct 28 – EP:
> *8:10     *Garden Grill (Breakfast)
> *4:40*     Beaches & Cream
> *8pm*     Sleepy Hallow
> 
> Sun. Oct 29 – MK:  **MNSSHP #1
> *11:35*     Liberty Tree Tavern
> 
> Mon. Oct 30 – EP:
> *8:15*     Akershus (Breakfast)
> *7:45 *   Rose Crown
> 
> Tues. Oct 31 – MK:  **MNSSHP #2
> *12:45   *Noon Whispering Canyon Café
> *4pm   *Be Our Guest (Dessert Only)
> 
> Wed. Nov. 1:
> *9:30    *Trattoria al Forno Bon Voyage Adventure Character Breakfast
> 
> Wooohoooo!



*9/30*-late arrival-no ADR's

*10/1* 2:30 Tusker Lunch (hopefully changing it to a ROL package when those open up)

*10/2 *
2:00 Biergarten
7:30 Rose and Crown-hopefully an illuminations view

*10/3-MNSSHP Night*
2:00 Kona cafe

*10/4*
9:55 Be Our Guest 
*
10/5*
1:00 Be Our Guest (I wanted to eat in more than one room)
6:00 Tiffins/7:00 Chefs d' France still trying to iron out this night after MK closes and which park we want to hop to.

*10/6*
6:30 50's Prime Time

*10/7 departure day-board ME at 1:00pm*
no ADR's just maximizing the last moments in the parks to hit up anything we missed.


----------



## LindseyJo22

We are going on a short trip for our Fall Break, and we want to try to do some Food and Wine eating, so no big ADR plans this time!

Oct 4 - travel day after work, no ADRs
Oct 5 - breakfast reservation at *1900 Park Fare* with my in-laws, whose trip overlaps ours by a day or two , F&W booths 
Oct 6 - Epcot F&W booths I think - or whatever QS sounds good 
Oct 7 - same as above
Oct 8 - probably breakfast at Contempo Cafe or Capt. Cook's before leaving for home!


----------



## acln

I'm hoping to get a late breakfast ADR for Ohana on our last day and that's it. We aren't staying on site so I still have to wait a few days to book.
This trip was originally just supposed to be DH going to his yearly paintball world cup tournament, then DD and I decided to come along and we wanted to squeeze in two days of Universal, and then I realized we'd be there for Halloween night and figured we just HAD to try mnsshp for the first time. DH will have his tournament for a few days after Halloween, and I want to finish our trip with something Disney so ohana breakfast with some walking around at Disney springs afterwards seems perfect for us!


----------



## RigatoniFeline

Just catching up on all of the new posts....
I am going to look into ponchos there because the cheap ones we bought were like wearing a wet garbage bag and I still got soaked. 

I am a little nervous about a touring plan since we are going to the 2nd party. I want to work everything out ahead of time!

We chose costumes last night and I began ordering everything. DD1 = Owelette  DD2 = Catboy  DH= Gecko  Me= Romeo from PJMasks. So excited!


----------



## apdebord

FoxC63 said:


> Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?
> 
> Fri. Oct 27 – HS:
> *5:05     *Minnie’s Seasonal Dine or Club Villain
> 
> Sat. Oct 28 – EP:
> *8:10     *Garden Grill (Breakfast)
> *4:40*     Beaches & Cream
> *8pm*     Sleepy Hallow
> 
> Sun. Oct 29 – MK:  **MNSSHP #1
> *11:35*     Liberty Tree Tavern
> 
> Mon. Oct 30 – EP:
> *8:15*     Akershus (Breakfast)
> *7:45 *   Rose Crown
> 
> Tues. Oct 31 – MK:  **MNSSHP #2
> *12:45   *Noon Whispering Canyon Café
> *4pm   *Be Our Guest (Dessert Only)
> 
> Wed. Nov. 1:
> *9:30    *Trattoria al Forno Bon Voyage Adventure Character Breakfast
> 
> Wooohoooo!



We are staying at the Swan for the first part of the trip before moving to Yacht Club for the last few days so I'm having to make ADRs 1 day at a time, so I'm only through 11/3 confirmed: 

10/31: Rose and Crown 7:50 PM
11/1: MNSSHP- Skipper Canteen 5PM
11/2: Tiffins 6:50 PM (hoping to trade out for Rivers of Light Package when those are announced)
11/3: Le Cellier 5:45 PM (night before W&D 10K)
PLANNED ADRs:
11/4: Il Miluno (night before W&D half)
11/5: La Hacienda- W&D Half After Party at Epcot 
11/6: California Grill
11/7: Monsieur Paul
11/8: Homecomin'
11/9: MVMCP- Cinderellas Royal Table 

We will be supplementing with F&W booths, QS, and F&W special events (like the French Regional Lunch) when those are announced. We are driving this trip so I plan on bringing instant oatmeal with me for breakfast (I know..boring). We're not necessarily dying to see characters at MNSSHP, just want to go to experience the atmosphere. Hopefully a 5 PM ADR is okay!


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hi everyone! in the past I remember for MNSSHP and MVMCP you where able to get into the park at 4pm, is that still the case?


----------



## izzy25

Does anyone else think this could be the week tickets go on sale?!?!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

ADRs
9/28 Hollywood and Vine 12:45 Fantasmic Package - Trying to change to dinner as food looks better then lunch
9/29 Crystal Palace 1:40 - MNSSHP
9/30 Bon Voyage 7:30 am
10/1 Garden Grill 1:30 moved it earlier to try and get to MNSSHP on time
10/2 Be Our Guest 4:50
10/3 1900 Park Fair 8:15 am
10/4 Cinderella Royal Table 8 am
Cant wait for a great solo vacation


----------



## izzy25

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi everyone! in the past I remember for MNSSHP and MVMCP you where able to get into the park at 4pm, is that still the case?



I believe so.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi everyone! in the past I remember for MNSSHP and MVMCP you where able to get into the park at 4pm, is that still the case?



Unofficially they let you in at 4pm.  CMs start handing out wrist bands and trick or treat bags with maps at front gate and certain places through park.  Officially the party starts at 7pm.  The lines start or the 7 Dwarfs and Jack and Sally at 4pm.  In 2015 Jack and Sally came out real early and I met them before 5pm.  I also met the 7 Dwarfs before 7pm


----------



## tinabina919

Short trip for us and lots of new things to see and do but not stressing since we will be back in January...

*10/2*
Arrival Day
Lunch @ Homecomin'
Evening @ Epcot for F&W

*10/3*
BOG 12:05 (trying for different date so not at MK all day)
**MNSSHP**

*10/4*
Epcot F&W
Evening @ AK to explore Pandora

*10/5*
Departure day
Hoping for BOG lunch if not, more F&W!


----------



## ErinsMommy

So I read on the restaurant forum that Disney IT is having issue again - perhaps they're loading MNSSHP? *wishful thinking*


----------



## SG131

Since I have an early trip my 180 came and went awhile ago. I have since switched around every meal other than Ohana and BOG dinner only because I wasn't able to, but I think I'm finally done fooling around. Now on to fastpass planning!

8/25 - Late Arrival, 7pm Biergarten
8/26 - BOG Breakfast, Liberty Tree Dinner
8/27 - Sci Fi Dinner
8/28 - Ohana Dinner
8/29 - ROL Tusker House Breakfast
8/30 - 50's Prime Time Dinner
8/31 - F&W Lunch, BOG Dinner
9/1 - 1900 Breakfast, F&W, MNSSHP
9/2 - Leave


----------



## SG131

ErinsMommy said:


> So I read on the restaurant forum that Disney IT is having issue again - perhaps they're loading MNSSHP? *wishful thinking*



I read on the dining page that they may be uploading new menus for some restaurants


----------



## ErinsMommy

SG131 said:


> I read on the dining page that they may be uploading new menus for some restaurants



That too! Could be multiple tasks or none of the above and just the continuation of a horrible IT system that Disney appears to have no plans of ever fixing


----------



## Farro

Our plans! ADRs are made, got everything we wanted with the times we wanted! Staying at Polynesian Village

10/25 - Me and Micky arrive. Disney Springs day and dinner at *Skipper Canteen,* wandering around Magic Kingdom until we get tired.
10/26 - Epcot AM EMH, late lunch at *The Wave, *relax at pool and then *Halloween Party* at night (arriving around 6,) with snacking!
10/27 - Animal Kingdom and late dinner at *Ohana *
10/28 -  Hollywood Studios for a few hours, brother arrives, early evening snacking through Disney Springs, perhaps a cocktail or two - Magic Kingdom at night
10/29 - 2 sisters arrive, Magic Kingdom for a while -it closes at 7, dinner at *California Grill *
10/30 - Epcot - Future World rides, Food/Wine, dinner at *Chefs de France*, - Magic Kingdom at night, with extra magic hours late at Magic Kingdom for some
10/31 - Animal Kingdom morning (some of us will do the am EMH, some won't), relax at pool, dinner at *Sanaa* - back to Animal Kingdom for night stuff
11/1 - Magic Kingdom, lunch at *BOG* dinner at *Boathouse*.
11/2 - Breakfast at *The Wave, *Hollywood Studios for ToT only, then finish our trip with rides and eating around the world at Epcot until close. no sit down dinner.
11/3 - fly home and get the nut brothers!!! (our cats  )


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> This trip was originally just supposed to be DH going to his yearly paintball world cup tournament, then DD and I decided to come along and we wanted to squeeze in two days of Universal, and then I realized we'd be there for Halloween night and figured *we just HAD to try mnsshp for the first time*. DH will have his tournament for a few days after Halloween, and I want to finish our trip with something Disney so ohana breakfast with some walking around at Disney springs afterwards seems perfect for us!



LOVE THIS!!!  Best wishes to your husband on his paintball tournament!!!



RigatoniFeline said:


> Just catching up on all of the new posts....
> I am going to look into ponchos there because the cheap ones we bought were like wearing a wet garbage bag and I still got soaked.
> 
> I am a little nervous about a touring plan since we are going to the 2nd party. I want to work everything out ahead of time!
> 
> We chose costumes last night and I began ordering everything. DD1 = Owelette  DD2 = Catboy  DH= Gecko  Me= Romeo from PJMasks. So excited!



It was posted a few pages back that Disney Ponchos were replaceable if they tore I hope they're still doing this!  Are you planning only one day at MK?  I hope you post photos of your costumes I'd LOVE to see them!!!



izzy25 said:


> Does anyone else think this could be the week tickets go on sale?!?!



Me, me, me I believe they will!wdwnt.com posted pricing info on May 4, 2016 and also stated the tickets would be available to purchase on May 5, 2016.  I'm hoping Monday we'll see 2017 prices and on Tuesday the tickets will go on sale!  Fingers Crossed everyone!!!  I will add that Military discounts might come later as those were released _publicly_ on  May 12, 2016.  CM discounts were posted on May 12, 2016 by @smitch425  on the MNSSHP 2016, hopefully she'll do the same this year! **


----------



## FoxC63

A good friend of mine suggested Tiffins but unfortunately we won't be touring AK this year.  For those who have reservations would please post your favorites!!!  I think we'll have to take a mini trip just see and experience AK.  We love dining at BOMA - OMG the food is great! and I love to stay at AK lodge.


----------



## margievis

I am planning to go to the second party with my daughter (she is the only one on my bunch that is going to Disney World that was interested in going to the party. Everyone else would prefer to go to Disney springs.)  anyway, my question is this:  I would like to meet Jack and Sally, the seven dwarfs, and ride seven dwarfs mine train and haunted mansion. And see the fireworks and parade. We don't care about trick-or-treating,  and we can stay for the whole party. I'm planning on getting there at 4 PM. Is there a strategy that you would recommend that would allow me to do all of the things I want to do? Should I get in line for Jack and Sally as soon as we get there ? Or make a fast pass for seven Dwarfs Mine Train?  Should I meet Jack and Sally and the seven Dwarfs first, and then try to ride the rides without a fast pass? From what I understand you can only make fast passes from 4 to 7, and that's when Jack and Sally and the seven dwarfs meet.


----------



## margievis

I also want to get some Magic shots!


----------



## FoxC63

margievis said:


> I am planning to go to the second party with my daughter (she is the only one on my bunch that is going to Disney World that was interested in going to the party. Everyone else would prefer to go to Disney springs.)  anyway, my question is this:  I would like to meet Jack and Sally, the seven dwarfs, and ride seven dwarfs mine train and haunted mansion. And see the fireworks and parade. We don't care about trick-or-treating,  and we can stay for the whole party. I'm planning on getting there at 4 PM. Is there a strategy that you would recommend that would allow me to do all of the things I want to do? Should I get in line for Jack and Sally as soon as we get there ? Or make a fast pass for seven Dwarfs Mine Train?  Should I meet Jack and Sally and the seven Dwarfs first, and then try to ride the rides without a fast pass? From what I understand you can only make fast passes from 4 to 7, and that's when Jack and Sally and the seven dwarfs meet.



Oh I love this question!  Get to MK at 3:30 or 3:15, you want to be the VERY first to enter the Halloween threshold.  With your blinders on and you'll need them, head straight to J&S as soon as your done head straight to see the Dwarfs then onto rides.  FP can ONLY be made between *3:30 - 6:30* so make Mine Train 5:30-6:30 and you should be fine. 

These are top priority meet & greets, during some parties this is doable but not for all of them due to crowds.  Good luck and I hope you report back!

EDIT:  Then get your Magic Shots during Parade and Show times!  Some got theirs done while the fireworks were bursting in air which made a fantastic photo


----------



## jeremeyp

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for the update.  May I ask what happened here?  Was it the humidity?


I think it was more the heat. The wig stayed on, but it was hot. The moustache was difficult to keep on due to sweating, and anytime I wanted to drink something it was inconvenient. I still had a great time and my son still brings it up 2+ years later, so totally worth it.

The next year (Oct 2016), we did a Star Wars theme for our costumes, so I grew a Jedi beard to go as Obi-wan. My own beard was a huge improvement. My son was Han Solo, and my pregnant wife was BB-8. We are taking a Christmas trip this year, so no costumes . Maybe 2018!


----------



## margievis

FoxC63 said:


> Oh I love this question!  Get to MK at 3:30 or 3:15, you want to be the VERY first to enter the Halloween threshold.  With your blinders on and you'll need them, head straight to J&S as soon as your done head straight to see the Dwarfs then onto rides.  FP can ONLY be made between *3:30 - 6:30* so make Mine Train 5:30-6:30 and you should be fine.
> 
> These are top priority meet & greets, during some parties this is doable but not for all of them due to crowds.  Good luck and I hope you report back!
> 
> EDIT:  Then get your Magic Shots during Parade and Show times!  Some got theirs done while the fireworks were bursting in air which made a fantastic photo


 Awesome! Thank you! Next question – we are staying at Port Orléans Riverside, preferred section-   Any idea when I should be in line for the bus in order to get to Magic Kingdom at that time?   PS – I'm really hoping that the party won't be super busy since it's in August, LOL


----------



## lovingeire

Reusing a running costume top and a Sparkle Skirt I own for my Anna costume. Might put a piece of gold
Ribbon aing the bottom? I think I'll get a cape too as I found a reasonably priced one and feel it will really improve the costume. I have red hair and will braid it. I have no clue where to get it but I think I'll look for one of those clip in hair pieces for the white streak. Guess I might have to go a beauty supply store unless I see some out at Halloween time?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Fingers crossed we get some news soon!


----------



## RigatoniFeline

FoxC63 said:


> It was posted a few pages back that Disney Ponchos were replaceable if they tore I hope they're still doing this!  Are you planning only one day at MK?  I hope you post photos of your costumes I'd LOVE to see them!!!



I'm going to try to investigate if they are still replacing them because then I think it would be worth it. 

I will definitely post pics!

Here are our ADR plans. I went a little nuts:

Arrival: DS, just QS. Prob DLuxe or WPE
HS day: Bon Voyage breakfast 10:40
Epcot day1: Via Napoli 11:45
MK day1:Crystal Palace either 8:40 or 9:50, LTT 2:15
Epcot day2: Garden Grill 9:10
Short MK day: ohana 11:00, 1900 PF 6:45
AK day: Yak and Yeti 11:00, ROL Tiffins 4:50
Day off: TRex for kids 11:00, snacks for me and DH, Sanaa 5:05
Party day: I may take an Uber to Kona by myself at 8:35. Otherwise we will do lunch at WCC or Captain Cooke's. Arrive at party at 4
Departure day: Boma 10:15

Just typing that out seems like sooo much food. But there's so much I want to do/try. Just kinda going for it.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?
> 
> Fri. Oct 27 – HS:
> *5:05     *Minnie’s Seasonal Dine or Club Villain
> 
> Sat. Oct 28 – EP:
> *8:10     *Garden Grill (Breakfast)
> *4:40*     Beaches & Cream
> *8pm*     Sleepy Hallow
> 
> Sun. Oct 29 – MK:  **MNSSHP #1
> *11:35*     Liberty Tree Tavern
> 
> Mon. Oct 30 – EP:
> *8:15*     Akershus (Breakfast)
> *7:45 *   Rose Crown
> 
> Tues. Oct 31 – MK:  **MNSSHP #2
> *12:45   *Noon Whispering Canyon Café
> *4pm   *Be Our Guest (Dessert Only)
> 
> Wed. Nov. 1:
> *9:30    *Trattoria al Forno Bon Voyage Adventure Character Breakfast
> 
> Wooohoooo!


 
Here are ours!
Wed Sept 20 - MK:
5:15 California grill

Thur sept 21 - EP:
12:40 Coral Reef (think we are canceling)
8:50 ohana (will probably cancel bc its late)

Fri sept 22 - AK:
12:45 Tusker house

Sat sept 23 - HS:
9:25 Hollywood and vine

Sun sept 24 - MK: **MNSSHP #1**
11:15 trex 

Mon sept 25 - AK:
12:45 yak and yeti

Tues sept 26 - MK: **MNSSHP #2**
9:15 BOG
4:05 ohana
7:05 ohana ** I have no idea what to do about these being during party time? I want that 4:05 but hate to miss any party time.


----------



## lifepaused

This is our itinary for september, which I had to change so I could fit in MNSSHP
13th check in, walmart for food

14th Animal Kingdom, Boma 5:10

15th, Disney springs Morning,  Mickeys not so scary halloween, Dinner Liberty Tree Tavern 5:05

16th Hollywood Studios, Hollywood and Vine with fantasmic dinner

17th Epcot, Biergarten Restaurant 6:20

18th Magic Kingdom, Be our Guest Dinner 7:30

19th hollywood studio Cape May Cafe Dinner 5:05

20th Magic Kingdom, Buffet Breakfast Crystal Palace 9am

21st Animal Kingdom, Yak and Yeti 12:15

22nd Epcot, Coaral Reef 6:10

23rd check out and move over to universal


----------



## Nhebron

I'm wondering how crowded the nov 1st party will be.  It's after Halloween but the W&D crowd will start coming in.


----------



## lovingeire

Nhebron said:


> I'm wondering how crowded the nov 1st party will be.  It's after Halloween but the W&D crowd will start coming in.



I know some people extended their trips to attend both parties.  I was always planning on flying in on the 1st for W&D and I'm pretty thrilled to attend my first Halloween party!


----------



## Nhebron

lovingeire said:


> I know some people extended their trips to attend both parties.  I was always planning on flying in on the 1st for W&D and I'm pretty thrilled to attend my first Halloween party!



It will be my first party too...and first W&D


----------



## lovingeire

Nhebron said:


> It will be my first party too...and first W&D



Awesome!  W&D is a fun race weekend!  Just rest up between the half and after party if you're running the 1/2!


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> @Bex258  How is your Belle costume coming along?



Finally got a picture in semi decent lighting. So I have the top and skirt I purchased. The U shaped fabric and the bit at the top for the sleeves is one colour and the other two options are on the left. The picture doesn't show then as being too different but they are. I think I'm going to stick to the fabric I have already put in position.








FoxC63 said:


> Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?


 
I originally started off wanting BOQ, Skipper Canteen and 'Ohana....then I got carried away. 
My aim for the trip is to do as many rides and meet as many characters as I can so in the end the character dining helps out. I thin the only one I'm missing is 1900 Park Fare, wanted to meet Prince Charming but not so fussed by the food so the price was a bit much. I'm doing a 14 day trip so I have quite a bit planned.

Sept 17 - Travel day, spending most of it flying, I was hoping for a morning flight but no luck so I'll arrive too late to do anything other than have a look around the hotel. All Star Movies.
Sept 18 - Magic Kingdom day, lunch at Skipper Canteen 4:55pm - focus on doing as many rides as I can
Sept 19 - Early Morning Magic event in the morning, stay a bit longer do a few character meets and then head to I-Drive for I-Drive 360 and the Character Warehouse. The back to Polynesian for Trader Sam's and Pineapple Lanai. If I finish earlier with I-Drive I'll go to Disney Springs, I want to meet the Coca Cola bear.
Sept 20 - Bon Voyage Adventure breakfast, Blizzard beach and then Hollywood Studios (going to use FP to get some of the big rides done) Minnie's seasonal dine at H&V 4:00pm with Fantasmic! ticket.
Sept 21 - Chef Mickey's 7:30am, Typhoon Lagoon then onto Epcot to do some of the bigger rides on FP.
Sept 22 - Hollywood Studios no ADR but plan to see Star Wars fireworks and Club Villain IF they do it.
Sept 23 - Tusker House breakfast 10:45am with Rivers of Light FP and Animal Kingdom day.
Sept 24 - 8:55am Crystal Palace Breakfast (was thinking to try for earlier or later but I can always do the FP character meets. Magic Kingdom character day ready for MNSSHP 1
Sept 25 - Universal & Disney Springs
Sept 26 - Magic Kingdom character day and MNSSHP 2
Sept 27 - The Garden Grill 10:10am and Epcot day
Sept 28 - Cape May Café 8:05am, Volcano Bay
Sept 29 - IOA and then Return to Sleepy Hollow 10pm
Sept 30 - Animal Kingdom to focus on Pandora and then afternoon onwards Magic Kingdom with BOG 6pm.
Oct   1  - 'Ohana breakfast 10am and Disney Springs or some Disney mini golf and flying home that evening.

I'm so mad at myself for not remembering about Oct 1st being MK and Epcot's birthday. My 14 day ticket starts on the 17th so ends on the 30th (which is a bit unfair as I won't get to use it that day) so I can't go in the parks but once I leave 'Ohana I'll get to the gates on both parks to get a birthday photo. -> looks like I misunderstood the ticket so ignore that


----------



## Bex258

A start on my Rey costume. A H&M t-shirt that I need to adjust and a Primark scarf that happens to be similar to that fabric she has, needs to be adjusted as well.


----------



## davale4

ErinsMommy said:


> So I read on the restaurant forum that Disney IT is having issue again - perhaps they're loading MNSSHP? *wishful thinking*



I was thinking the same! I hope it's not just "wishful thinking"!!!


----------



## lovingeire

Bex258 said:


> My 14 day ticket starts on the 17th so ends on the 30th (which is a bit unfair as I won't get to use it that day) so I can't go in the parks but once I leave 'Ohana I'll get to the gates on both parks to get a birthday photo.



Is it just the type of ticket you bought that requires it to start on the 17th?  Because don't they normally start from the day of first use?


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> Oh I love this question!  Get to MK at 3:30 or 3:15, you want to be the VERY first to enter the Halloween threshold.  With your blinders on and you'll need them, head straight to *J&S as soon as your done head straight to see the Dwarfs then onto rides. * FP can ONLY be made between *3:30 - 6:30* so make *Mine Train 5:30-6:30 and you should be fine. *
> 
> These are top priority meet & greets, during some parties this is doable but not for all of them due to crowds.  Good luck and I hope you report back!
> 
> EDIT:  Then get your Magic Shots during Parade and Show times!  Some got theirs done while the fireworks were bursting in air which made a fantastic photo




So are you saying we could meet J&S AND 7 dwarfs before 6:30?  Do they really come out early enough to do that?  Even if you were first in line for the first M&G, you'd have to wait in line for the second.  Do they move that fast?  

First party and trying to get a feel for a game plan!


----------



## Regan117

AngelDisney said:


> Ditto...ditto...



We did Club Villain twice. It was incredible!


----------



## soniam

lovingeire said:


> I know some people extended their trips to attend both parties.  I was always planning on flying in on the 1st for W&D and I'm pretty thrilled to attend my first Halloween party!





Nhebron said:


> It will be my first party too...and first W&D



It will be our first party, first Wine & Dine, first Disney run, and our first Food & Wine.


----------



## Bex258

lovingeire said:


> Is it just the type of ticket you bought that requires it to start on the 17th?  Because don't they normally start from the day of first use?



I went back to check and what you said applied to mine as well, it looks like the way it was worded when I booked made me think it started on my arrival day.
(I'm talking about the UK 14 days for 7 unlimited ticket).  Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## lovingeire

soniam said:


> It will be our first party, first Wine & Dine, first Disney run, and our first Food & Wine.



Woo hoo!  Look at all those firsts!!!!!!



Bex258 said:


> I went back to check and what you said applied to mine as well, it looks like the way it was worded when I booked made me think it started on my arrival day.
> (I'm talking about the UK 14 days for 7 unlimited ticket).  Thank you for pointing that out.



No problem!  I was pretty sure you were coming from the UK and we don't have the 14 day tickets here, but was hoping it would work to your advantage!


----------



## Bex258

lovingeire said:


> Woo hoo!  Look at all those firsts!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!  I was pretty sure you were coming from the UK and we don't have the 14 day tickets here, but was hoping it would work to your advantage!




I think I'm going to have my 'Ohana breakfast then head to Epcot and then pop back to MK before going back to the hotel to catch my transfer. I'd rather finish with a last look at the castle.

I had a really cheap poncho that last 2 weeks on my last trip, I just waiting for it to dry out, rolled it up and put it back in my bag.


----------



## CMNJ

RigatoniFeline said:


> Just catching up on all of the new posts....
> I am going to look into ponchos there because the cheap ones we bought were like wearing a wet garbage bag and I still got soaked.
> 
> I am a little nervous about a touring plan since we are going to the 2nd party. I want to work everything out ahead of time!
> 
> We chose costumes last night and I began ordering everything. DD1 = Owelette  DD2 = Catboy  DH= Gecko  Me= Romeo from PJMasks. So excited!


I had been considering the PJ masks as well but with the "no masks of any kind" rule for adults I wasn't sure if we should do it (2 adults and 1 child). I'm assuming it would be probably ok to put that eye mask on for a few pics but assuming we'd have to leave it off the rest of the time


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> So are you saying we could meet J&S AND 7 dwarfs before 6:30?  Do they really come out early enough to do that?  Even if you were first in line for the first M&G, you'd have to wait in line for the second.  Do they move that fast? First party and trying to get a feel for a game plan!



Yes, I am saying this is doable BUT it depends on the crowds.  It was reported last year that a few people were able to get both J&S and Dwarfs.  Note you cannot spend time with the characters, just pose & go which can take away from your experience.  Jack and Sally are well known to greet guests with a lot of warmth, Dwarfs ... well some have had amazing character interaction and some zero.  Having said that are you willing to cut these characters off just to catch a FP?

I would do one priority character, check the second priority and if the line is too long look for another M&G with a short line or get party specific items:  pin, food, SotMK card, Photo op.  Then use my FP and return to the Dwarfs or just wait until the end of the night to see them.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Finally got a picture in semi decent lighting. So I have the top and skirt I purchased. The U shaped fabric and the bit at the top for the sleeves is one colour and the other two options are on the left. The picture doesn't show then as being too different but they are. I think I'm going to stick to the fabric I have already put in position.



I love your Belle costume.  I see the color difference you mentioned in earnest this looks great.  If you still feel it looks odd you could put a layer of tulle on top of the fabric which will also create a bit of elegance.

Just gotta say, you did a great job planning!  I'd love to meet the Coca Cola bear too.  May I suggest on Sept. 22 you make an ADR for 5pm and if Club Villain is offered you can cancel it.  Lastly I hope you take the time sleep-in.  WELL DONE! 

Love the Rey Costume too!


----------



## Farro

What is Wine & Dine?


----------



## FoxC63

You guys, OMG!  You did such a great job on your ADR's!!!  I love seeing your costumes, reading about your inspirations and seeing so many of you helping out fellow DISer's!  You ROCK!

Next on our list is securing Tickets, tentative Itineraries and packing!!!! WOOT!


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> What is Wine & Dine?



Hi Farro!

It's Wine and Dine.  Here's the thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-wine-and-dine-2017-thread.3563111/


----------



## Farro

@FoxC63  Oh, thanks! Micky (my guy) does marathons, perhaps we can look into this next year....


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> @FoxC63  Oh, thanks! Micky (my guy) does marathons, perhaps we can look into this next year....



I didn't think this fell into your time frame, but yes it sounds like something fun to plan for!  You did a great job with your ADR's, how's the rest going?


----------



## Farro

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't think this fell into your time frame, but yes it sounds like something fun to plan for!  You did a great job with your ADR's, how's the rest going?



Going well - not having Animal Kingdom hours is a challenge, but it will be okay. Summer is almost here, I don't like the time to pass too quickly, so I sometimes put the trip on the back burner, you know?


----------



## FoxC63

margievis said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Next question – we are staying at Port Orléans Riverside, preferred section-   Any idea when I should be in line for the bus in order to get to Magic Kingdom at that time?   PS – I'm really hoping that the party won't be super busy since it's in August, LOL



I'll look into this and get back to you!



RigatoniFeline said:


> Just typing that out seems like sooo much food. But there's so much I want to do/try. Just kinda going for it.



You had me at FOOD! lol



Mollymovacca said:


> 7:05 ohana ** I have no idea what to do about these being during party time? I want that 4:05 but hate to miss any party time.



Fair warning it's been posted here that they seat late like 30 minutes  What about eating somewhere closer to you or a QS?  As far as the 7:05 ohana I think Anna can answer this! Ha!


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> Going well - not having Animal Kingdom hours is a challenge, but it will be okay. Summer is almost here, I don't like the time to pass too quickly, so I sometimes put the trip on the back burner, you know?



Hoping to see the August calendar updates maybe next month, but yep totally get it!


----------



## Kindermouse

I kept saying that I wasnt going to do a costume but...I saw this

http://hottopic.scene7.com/is/image/HotTopic/10787904_hi?$pdp_hero_zoom$

Well it's on sale and I have a gift card laying around and it looks more cool and comfortable than a standard costume-especially if I have a friend take the sleeves up a bit...

Im starting to second guess my no costume decision


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> I kept saying that I wasnt going to do a costume but...I saw this
> 
> http://hottopic.scene7.com/is/image/HotTopic/10787904_hi?$pdp_hero_zoom$
> 
> Well it's on sale and I have a gift card laying around and it looks more cool and comfortable than a standard costume-especially if I have a friend take the sleeves up a bit...
> 
> Im starting to second guess my no costume decision



Oh my!  That's AWESOME!  Go for it!!! Kindermouse!, Kindermouse!, Kindermouse!


----------



## FoxC63

apdebord said:


> *I plan on bringing instant oatmeal* with me for breakfast (I know..boring).



How did I miss this?!  No, it's great!  I asked a few pages back what everyone was planning on packing beside clothes, shoes, costumes, toiletries and medical.

I plan on packing Oat Meal, Juice Packs, Hot Cocoa Packets, Dish Soap, 2 - Dish Sponge, 2 - Dish Gloves and Baking Powder!  Soooo glad I'm not alone!


----------



## FoxC63

@margievis  I posted your question on an old and I mean old thread 2009 just to see if anyone could help.  I also contacted @hiroMYhero  an awesome Moderator and here's what she had to say:

"Tell them to get on the bus at the main bus loading area by the Lobby.  If it's for a 9:00 open, they can get on a bus before 8:00a.  Is it for a party? I'd say main bus pickup before 3:00p."

Thank you @hiroMYhero for responding and I hope the information helps you!


----------



## lovingeire

Kindermouse said:


> I kept saying that I wasnt going to do a costume but...I saw this
> 
> http://hottopic.scene7.com/is/image/HotTopic/10787904_hi?$pdp_hero_zoom$
> 
> Well it's on sale and I have a gift card laying around and it looks more cool and comfortable than a standard costume-especially if I have a friend take the sleeves up a bit...
> 
> Im starting to second guess my no costume decision



I love this dress!  I actually saw someone post maybe in a FB group and they had worn this for their birthday to the Bon Voyage breakfast.  This is my favorite Ariel look!  Wore it (not this dress, but a running version) for two different Princess halves!  So go for it!


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I am saying this is doable BUT it depends on the crowds.  It was reported last year that a few people were able to get both J&S and Dwarfs.  Note you cannot spend time with the characters, just pose & go which can take away from your experience.  Jack and Sally are well known to greet guests with a lot of warmth, Dwarfs ... well some have had amazing character interaction and some zero.  Having said that are you willing to cut these characters off just to catch a FP?
> 
> I would do one priority character, check the second priority and if the line is too long look for another M&G with a short line or get party specific items:  pin, food, SotMK card, Photo op.  Then use my FP and return to the Dwarfs or just wait until the end of the night to see them.




Thanks!  But actually my question was more about the fact that the party doesn't officially start until 7:00!  I've heard some characters might start a little early, but would both J&S and 7 Dwarfs be out and "meet-able" early enough to go through both of them before 6:30????


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> Thanks!  But actually my question was more about the fact that the party doesn't officially start until 7:00!  I've heard some characters might start a little early, but would both J&S and 7 Dwarfs be out and "meet-able" early enough to go through both of them before 6:30????



Yes.  The party may start at 7pm but last year J&S came out at 5pm.  

EDIT:  A lot of things can be done between 4-7pm.  It's generally the other characters who come out at 7pm or in Jack Sparrow's case show up fashionable late!


----------



## IrishNYC

izzy25 said:


> Does anyone else think this could be the week tickets go on sale?!?!



I certainly hope so! I've got gift cards burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Kindermouse

Well Its official, I am going to MNSSHP at Ariel on land. After the sale price and my gift card it was only 10 bucks yea!


----------



## CMNJ

Someone posted on the MVMCP thread that the rumor is that party tickets will go on sale Tues. Apparently a large Brazilian Travel agency has already started selling MVMCP tickets last week and their prices (which supposedly included a slight upcharge) were posted on that thread. The price increase unfortunately seems steep again this year if the travel agency's up charge truly is only slight.


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> Well Its official, I am going to MNSSHP at Ariel on land. After the sale price and my gift card it was only 10 bucks yea!



Good on you!!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## CMNJ

From the MVMCP thread....


LucyBC80 said:


> Okay guys, here are the prices for MVMCP being sold in Brazil:
> 
> November 9, 12, 14 and 16 - $111 (adult) and $106 (child)
> November 10, 17, 26 and 28, December 01, 03, 05, 07 10, 12, 14 and 17 - $115 (adult) and $109 (child)
> December 19, 21 and 22 - $141 (adult) and 134 (child).
> 
> Please keep in mind Brazilian TAs do sell them with a slightly up charge (one of the reasons I buy directly from Disney).


----------



## FoxC63

LucyBC80 said:


> meant to post this on the MVMCP thread.





FoxC63 said:


> Ha! Too late we saw it!





CMNJ said:


> Someone posted on the MVMCP thread that the rumor is that party tickets will go on sale Tues. Apparently a large Brazilian Travel agency has already started selling MVMCP tickets last week and their prices (which supposedly included a slight upcharge) were posted on that thread. The price increase unfortunately seems steep again this year if the travel agency's up charge truly is only slight.



Yep saw that on here and then they removed it! Hahahaha


----------



## CMNJ

Hahaha must have missed it here-I've been following both threads b/c we are going to try to take a long weekend and hit a Christmas party this year. Since someone had just commented wondering about tickets going on sale I thought I'd share


----------



## margievis

FoxC63 said:


> @margievis  I posted your question on an old and I mean old thread 2009 just to see if anyone could help.  I also contacted @hiroMYhero  an awesome Moderator and here's what she had to say:
> 
> "Tell them to get on the bus at the main bus loading area by the Lobby.  If it's for a 9:00 open, they can get on a bus before 8:00a.  Is it for a party? I'd say main bus pickup before 3:00p."
> 
> Thank you @hiroMYhero for responding and I hope the information helps you!


Thanks so much!this really helps!


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> Hahaha must have missed it here-I've been following both threads b/c we are going to try to take a long weekend and hit a Christmas party this year. Since someone had just commented wondering about tickets going on sale I thought I'd share



Then you might have missed this too:
wdwnt.com posted pricing info on May 4, 2016 and also stated the tickets would be available to purchase on May 5, 2016.

I'm hoping Monday we'll see 2017 prices and on Tuesday the tickets will go on sale! Fingers Crossed everyone!!! I will add that Military discounts might come later as those were released _publicly_ on May 12, 2016. CM discounts were posted on May 12, 2016 by @smitch425 on the MNSSHP 2016, hopefully she'll do the same this year!


----------



## RigatoniFeline

CMNJ said:


> I had been considering the PJ masks as well but with the "no masks of any kind" rule for adults I wasn't sure if we should do it (2 adults and 1 child). I'm assuming it would be probably ok to put that eye mask on for a few pics but assuming we'd have to leave it off the rest of the time



I bought MH a plain green hat on Amazon and a Gecko mask on Etsy. Just gonna put the mask on the hat.


----------



## FoxC63

@VillainFavs  I just wanted to confirm something regarding FP's so I posted the question:

 "What if I'm late to a FP, am I out of luck?" @siskaren Posted this:  "If you're more than 15 minutes late, yes."

You have a short window to catch your 6:30 FP so it would be more like 6:45.  If your goal is to meet both priority M&G's and the party is NOT "Sold Out" then yes getting to your FP is doable.

Thank you @siskaren for responding so quickly.


----------



## apdebord

FoxC63 said:


> How did I miss this?!  No, it's great!  I asked a few pages back what everyone was planning on packing beside clothes, shoes, costumes, toiletries and medical.
> 
> I plan on packing Oat Meal, Juice Packs, Hot Cocoa Packets, Dish Soap, 2 - Dish Sponge, 2 - Dish Gloves and Baking Powder!  Soooo glad I'm not alone!



A kindred oatmeal spirit! I always pack it! When we drive we also pack 3 packs of water and a pack of Gatorade too. We typically stay in a DVC room, so I'll also bring coffee and filters. 

I've taken my oatmeal onto the busses before. I get a lot of looks


----------



## CMNJ

apdebord said:


> A kindred oatmeal spirit! I always pack it! When we drive we also pack 3 packs of water and a pack of Gatorade too. We typically stay in a DVC room, so I'll also bring coffee and filters.
> 
> I've taken my oatmeal onto the busses before. I get a lot of looks


I'm pretty sure eating/drinking is not actually allowed on the buses. Even if you are only transporting your meal and not eating while on the bus that might explain the looks.


----------



## Kindermouse

I thought about packing stuff like oatmeal since I always do that when we go to DL and can drive there but since we are flying I am worried about food breaking open and getting all over our clothes when the lovely airline people throw our bags around.

I am thinking we will do a Prime Pantry delivery since I also want a case of water.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Kindermouse said:


> I thought about packing stuff like oatmeal since I always do that when we go to DL and can drive there but since we are flying I am worried about food breaking open and getting all over our clothes when the lovely airline people throw our bags around.
> 
> I am thinking we will do a Prime Pantry delivery since I also want a case of water.



Whenever we bring food, medicine or things like shampoo or makeup I always put them in separate bags so if something does happen it would only be a mess in the bag


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> I thought about packing stuff like oatmeal since I always do that when we go to DL and can drive there but since we are flying I am worried about food breaking open and getting all over our clothes when the lovely airline people throw our bags around.
> 
> I am thinking we will do a Prime Pantry delivery since I also want a case of water.



Several times we've packed Horizon milk 6pk., Apple & Eve 6pk. and apple sauce without any issues.  I use two frozen ziplock bags for these and placed them next to the wheel system.  We can't always fly direct.

I have thought about using either Prime Pantry or Garden Grocer for fresh items.  I read pp complaining about items not available via Prime so they had to use Garden Grocer as well.


----------



## FoxC63

Is anyone going to watch the live stream of the last Wishes Fireworks tonight?  Here's the link to an article I just read:
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/wdwnt...ly-ever-week-special-events-starting-tonight/


----------



## Cluelyss

VillainFavs said:


> Thanks!  But actually my question was more about the fact that the party doesn't officially start until 7:00!  I've heard some characters might start a little early, but would both J&S and 7 Dwarfs be out and "meet-able" early enough to go through both of them before 6:30????


J&S and the dwarfs are the 2 that met early last year. J&S started meeting at 5, so if you are one of the first to meet them, you'll be done by 5:30.

Lining up for the dwarfs around 5:30 should get you through their line by 7 (they start at 6:15). Their line really builds between 5 and 5:30, though, so depends on how crowded your night is and your place in line. But reasonable to anticipate meeting both without losing much, if any, party time if you can be at the front of the line for J&S (and the schedule stays the same).


----------



## lindsayjs

FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone going to watch the live stream of the last Wishes Fireworks tonight?  Here's the link to an article I just read:
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/wdwnt...ly-ever-week-special-events-starting-tonight/


I'll be watching on the 11th. I can't decide if I want to watch the new show on the 12th or wait to see it in person! Thanks for the link!


----------



## GillianP1301

Cluelyss said:


> J&S and the dwarfs are the 2 that met early last year. J&S started meeting at 5, so if you are one of the first to meet them, you'll be done by 5:30.
> 
> Lining up for the dwarfs around 5:30 should get you through their line by 7 (they start at 6:15). Their line really builds between 5 and 5:30, though, so depends on how crowded your night is and your place in line. But reasonable to anticipate meeting both without losing much, if any, party time if you can be at the front of the line for J&S (and the schedule stays the same).



As an alternative, last year we lined up for the dwarfs at 11:00pm and were done by 11:45, which is about half the time of lining up pre-party to meet them. The trade off to it being half the time is it's all party time so it depends on your priorities and what other stuff you're trying to get done.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone going to watch the live stream of the last Wishes Fireworks tonight?  Here's the link to an article I just read:
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/wdwnt...ly-ever-week-special-events-starting-tonight/



I only ever got to see it on YouTube!


----------



## Texans_loyal

i will be going as Ursula and my niece will be Moana


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> J&S and the dwarfs are the 2 that met early last year. J&S started meeting at 5, so if you are one of the first to meet them, you'll be done by 5:30.
> 
> Lining up for the dwarfs around 5:30 should get you through their line by 7 (they start at 6:15). Their line really builds between 5 and 5:30, though, so depends on how crowded your night is and your place in line. But reasonable to anticipate meeting both without losing much, if any, party time if you can be at the front of the line for J&S (and the schedule stays the same).


Last year I got in line for the 7 dwarfs.  I asked the cast member where they were going to meet, and then I asked if he knew if a line was forming.  There were 3 groups in front of me, I got in line at 4:15 pm.  Around 5 pm, the line grew!!  They came out at 6:15 I was done by 6:30.  There was no interaction and they told you where to stand.


----------



## sheila14

lindsayjs said:


> I'll be watching on the 11th. I can't decide if I want to watch the new show on the 12th or wait to see it in person! Thanks for the link!


I am watching tonight, hopefully I can find this event on you tube.


----------



## William Ades

This is crazy! Dates were announced a month ago, and all dates are now within the 180 ADR window. What are they waiting for?!!


----------



## siskaren

FoxC63 said:


> Is anyone going to watch the live stream of the last Wishes Fireworks tonight?  Here's the link to an article I just read:
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/wdwnt...ly-ever-week-special-events-starting-tonight/



The live stream of the last Wishes is Thursday night; tonight is some kind of history of Wishes thing.


----------



## ErinsMommy

sheila14 said:


> Last year I got in line for the 7 dwarfs.  I asked the cast member where they were going to meet, and then I asked if he knew if a line was forming.  There were 3 groups in front of me, I got in line at 4:15 pm.  Around 5 pm, the line grew!!  They came out at 6:15 I was done by 6:30.  There was no interaction and they told you where to stand.



I imagine with 7 of them, interaction would be difficult and quite time consuming.


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> The live stream of the last Wishes is Thursday night; tonight is some kind of history of Wishes thing.



Oh I see now, thanks!  I just got this too about Happily Ever After Debut March 12th
http://www.chipandco.com/happily-ev...a-residents-opening-night-vip-seating-268209/

EDIT:  I'm still reading.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Last year I got in line for the 7 dwarfs.  I asked the cast member where they were going to meet, and then I asked if he knew if a line was forming.  There were 3 groups in front of me, I got in line at 4:15 pm.  Around 5 pm, the line grew!!  They came out at 6:15 I was done by 6:30.  There was no interaction and they told you where to stand.



Did they tell you to stand in the back?  Was that you last year?


----------



## IrishNYC

If anyone was worried about the "Spooky Days" happening on September 22 and 23, I saw that they updated the website for the event - they're having a gala at Tower of Terror on 9/22, and a meet-up at MK on 9/23. Whew! My worry was that they were taking over the 9/22 party.



Kindermouse said:


> I thought about packing stuff like oatmeal since I always do that when we go to DL and can drive there but since we are flying I am worried about food breaking open and getting all over our clothes when the lovely airline people throw our bags around.
> 
> I am thinking we will do a Prime Pantry delivery since I also want a case of water.



We bring food/drinks when we fly. Not a lot, but juice boxes, granola bars, etc. I always put any liquids in their own zip lock, then I put them all in a larger zip lock for double security. Sometimes I put a cloth diaper (or disposable when we still needed them) in the larger bag, because that will soak up a lot of any spills.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

William Ades said:


> This is crazy! Dates were announced a month ago, and all dates are now within the 180 ADR window. What are they waiting for?!!



Your definitely not the only one getting frustrated.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

MeghanTy said:


> Meanwhile, I'm hoping for Club Villain again this year. Now THAT, I will pay more money for without a doubt and wake up at the crack of dawn to get those tickets.



Why? What is special about Club Villian? I don't know what it is so I am curious about the hype.


----------



## MeghanTy

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Why? What is special about Club Villian? I don't know what it is so I am curious about the hype.


You are around the villains in a more intimate setting. Tickets are very pricey but there is an open bar and food. Instead of having to wait in lines for hours to take a quick photo with the villains, there is more interaction and watching them be their villainous selves.

The ONLY reason I am going to Disney is to see villains for Halloween so this is right up my alley.


----------



## FoxC63

For those who attended last year can you please tell me if you received autographs from the following characters:

Tarzan, Jane and Terk (Ape)

Thank You!

EDIT:  I removed Lots-O I think his paws are too big?
Jack & Sally - Signature Card Provided.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> You are around the villains in a more intimate setting. Tickets are very pricey but there is an open bar and food. Instead of having to wait in lines for hours to take a quick photo with the villains, there is more interaction and watching them be their villainous selves.
> 
> The ONLY reason I am going to Disney is to see villains for Halloween so this is right up my alley.



Guessing you've been? Can you comment on if adults got on the rowdy or "one too many" side? I've heard this before and its keeping me away from even considering it with my 10 year old DD who is not only on the shy side, but when people get rowdy she'll be done and ready to leave.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> Guessing you've been? Can you comment on if adults got on the rowdy or "one too many" side? I've heard this before and its keeping me away from even considering it with my 10 year old DD who is not only on the shy side, but when people get rowdy she'll be done and ready to leave.



I have NOT been but have done all the research in the world! lol Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## monique5

bhyer said:


> For the dessert party I understand you get reserved spot for the parade.  Is is a good area to watch the parade from?  Is there a mad rush of people who are all doing the dessert party racing to get front row?  And when you get over to the spot where you watch the fireworks is there always a spot where you can see or is just folks that get to the front of the viewing area that get a decent view?
> Also, how early do you have to get there to see the parade if you have this reserved?



My experience on Halloween night 2016---Arrived @ parade viewing ~8:10pm (only about 15 minutes prior to parade), great view, PP in front sat down on curve, AWESOME view of Headless Horseman coming down Main St. The parade view alone was worth the cost. Not much of a mad dash, CM walk guests from parade viewing to TT, beside TS. Everyone had different views on what's the best place to sit, we were the last to arrive @ TT, made stops, and had front row table by rails. We came & went, other PP in our party was always at the table.


----------



## monique5

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Earlier poster mentioned it would not be worth it to MK the day of the party because it would be an extra $100. But I have a park hopper ticket that is already paid for so I would not be wasting $100. Does it make better sense now? I may be mixing it all up. I am new to this. This is my first extended trip to Disney staying in a Disney resort with a meal plan, etc. No I could easily be confused. All other previous trips to Disney wear weekend trips staying offsite, no dining plan on a tight budget. This is the first "luxury" Disney trip for us and this site has opened up many other possibilities for us. I am so confused. I just basically need to know if it is worth it to do MK on the same day as a party day? I see many people are opting not to go to the park until after 4pm. I also see that Pop and Poly are popular places to stay, why? Thanks again for all of the help.



We typically go to park on same day (EP or MK), just earlier in day then back to resort or eat at resort and lounge around room & go to MK around 1pm. We have AP or PH length of stay, so no issue of additional cost for us either. Not sure about Poly or Pop, did stay at Pop this past March for Disney YES trip, it was okay for that. We stay at VGF or BLT during parties.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Did they tell you to stand in the back?  Was that you last year?


They were directing each group to stand in the back. 3 dwarfs in the front and then with the other 4 in the back, we stood between those dwarfs.  You could barely see me in the pic.


----------



## sheila14

sheila14 said:


> They were directing each group to stand in the back. 3 dwarfs in the front and then with the other 4 in the back, we stood between those dwarfs.  You could barely see me in the pic.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Bex258 said:


> Finally got a picture in semi decent lighting. So I have the top and skirt I purchased. The U shaped fabric and the bit at the top for the sleeves is one colour and the other two options are on the left. The picture doesn't show then as being too different but they are. I think I'm going to stick to the fabric I have already put in position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally started off wanting BOQ, Skipper Canteen and 'Ohana....then I got carried away.
> My aim for the trip is to do as many rides and meet as many characters as I can so in the end the character dining helps out. I thin the only one I'm missing is 1900 Park Fare, wanted to meet Prince Charming but not so fussed by the food so the price was a bit much. I'm doing a 14 day trip so I have quite a bit planned.
> 
> Sept 17 - Travel day, spending most of it flying, I was hoping for a morning flight but no luck so I'll arrive too late to do anything other than have a look around the hotel. All Star Movies.
> Sept 18 - Magic Kingdom day, lunch at Skipper Canteen 4:55pm - focus on doing as many rides as I can
> Sept 19 - Early Morning Magic event in the morning, stay a bit longer do a few character meets and then head to I-Drive for I-Drive 360 and the Character Warehouse. The back to Polynesian for Trader Sam's and Pineapple Lanai. If I finish earlier with I-Drive I'll go to Disney Springs, I want to meet the Coca Cola bear.
> Sept 20 - Bon Voyage Adventure breakfast, Blizzard beach and then Hollywood Studios (going to use FP to get some of the big rides done) Minnie's seasonal dine at H&V 4:00pm with Fantasmic! ticket.
> Sept 21 - Chef Mickey's 7:30am, Typhoon Lagoon then onto Epcot to do some of the bigger rides on FP.
> Sept 22 - Hollywood Studios no ADR but plan to see Star Wars fireworks and Club Villain IF they do it.
> Sept 23 - Tusker House breakfast 10:45am with Rivers of Light FP and Animal Kingdom day.
> Sept 24 - 8:55am Crystal Palace Breakfast (was thinking to try for earlier or later but I can always do the FP character meets. Magic Kingdom character day ready for MNSSHP 1
> Sept 25 - Universal & Disney Springs
> Sept 26 - Magic Kingdom character day and MNSSHP 2
> Sept 27 - The Garden Grill 10:10am and Epcot day
> Sept 28 - Cape May Café 8:05am, Volcano Bay
> Sept 29 - IOA and then Return to Sleepy Hollow 10pm
> Sept 30 - Animal Kingdom to focus on Pandora and then afternoon onwards Magic Kingdom with BOG 6pm.
> Oct   1  - 'Ohana breakfast 10am and Disney Springs or some Disney mini golf and flying home that evening.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself for not remembering about Oct 1st being MK and Epcot's birthday. My 14 day ticket starts on the 17th so ends on the 30th (which is a bit unfair as I won't get to use it that day) so I can't go in the parks but once I leave 'Ohana I'll get to the gates on both parks to get a birthday photo. -> looks like I misunderstood the ticket so ignore that


We are going to the same two parties! See you there!!!!


----------



## Bex258

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Believe it or not, I already have the travel cushions haha



I just went back to Primark and they have this in with the hair accessories :-






FoxC63 said:


> I love your Belle costume.  I see the color difference you mentioned in earnest this looks great.  If you still feel it looks odd you could put a layer of tulle on top of the fabric which will also create a bit of elegance.
> 
> Just gotta say, you did a great job planning!  I'd love to meet the Coca Cola bear too.  May I suggest on Sept. 22 you make an ADR for 5pm and if Club Villain is offered you can cancel it.  Lastly I hope you take the time sleep-in.  WELL DONE!
> 
> Love the Rey Costume too!



Thank you, this trip as been in the works since I got back in 2011 so I've had plenty of time 
Also thank you for your suggestions, I think I am over thinking the Belle costume so I'll make it up and see what it looks like. I think I might be eating at QS on Sept 22nd but I shall relook at the TS again, I have a feeling I couldn't decide where to eat (I'm vegetarian and a bit of a fussy eater as well).

Haha yes sleep in....I think I did that one day last trip. I did have sleep in time prior to the ADR's. I do have a day or so when I get home before I go back to work so I can recover, I think I'm going to be too excited to really sleep but I have days where I can go at a slower pace at least.



FoxC63 said:


> Several times we've packed Horizon milk 6pk., Apple & Eve 6pk. and apple sauce without any issues.  I use two frozen ziplock bags for these and placed them next to the wheel system.  We can't always fly direct.
> 
> I have thought about using either Prime Pantry or Garden Grocer for fresh items.  I read pp complaining about items not available via Prime so they had to use Garden Grocer as well.



I'm planning to give Garden Grocer ago, I'm just ordering in Smart water (I don't like Dasani) and Cliff bars so I have something to keep me going in the mornings I have late breakfasts and a chilled water to start off the day. I had them when I was in LA as a breakfast (wasn't planned to be a breakfast item) and would keep me going for a while.


----------



## Mollymovacca

CMNJ said:


> I had been considering the PJ masks as well but with the "no masks of any kind" rule for adults I wasn't sure if we should do it (2 adults and 1 child). I'm assuming it would be probably ok to put that eye mask on for a few pics but assuming we'd have to leave it off the rest of the time


I'm wondering the same thing... we have the cape/mask combo of all three! DS will get a Catboy costume but I would like dh and I to wear the cape/mask but I doubt we will be able too! Oh well!


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> I'll look into this and get back to you!
> 
> 
> 
> You had me at FOOD! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Fair warning it's been posted here that they seat late like 30 minutes  What about eating somewhere closer to you or a QS?  As far as the 7:05 ohana I think Anna can answer this! Ha!


I snagged a earlier ohana on a different day! Yay!! Thanks touring plans!! Haha


----------



## dfurst05

Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.

Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?

Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.

Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## IrishNYC

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


Because you can't ever meet them, except at parties.

I'm not into waiting that long. DH might want to wait for Jack and Sally, because he loves Nightmare Before Christmas, and we're going as Jack, Sally, and Zero, but I don't see us waiting for anyone else, and hopefully DD won't want to wait, either.

Edited to add: I'm on the same page as you - I would be really pissed to wait an hour for any character and then end up with a pic like that.


----------



## dfurst05

IrishNYC said:


> Because you can't ever meet them, except at parties.
> 
> I'm not into waiting that long. DH might want to wait for Jack and Sally, because he loves Nightmare Before Christmas, and we're going as Jack, Sally, and Zero, but I don't see us waiting for anyone else, and hopefully DD won't want to wait, either.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm on the same page as you - I would be really pissed to wait an hour for any character and then end up with a pic like that.



Thanks for the reply!! I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who feels this way.  Hopefully we get some people from the other side of the fence who are able to share their point of view.


----------



## AngelDisney

I actually really want to take pics with the Fab 4 or 5 and the Hundred Acres friends in their cute Halloween costumes. DD and I are not big fans of J & S or the 7 Dwarves. I will let DD decide if she wants to wait an hour or so for them. I don't mind spending time before the party to take a pic with J & S. I may try to catch the 7 Dwarves later in the night when the line is short. We are attending two parties, so we will get to do hopefully everything we want to do if and only if rain is not in the way. We are going in the last week of August.


----------



## acln

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.



Not rude at all! We just love meeting characters, DD treasures the autograph book she had filled up from the meet & greets last year. For mnsshp our #1 m&g will be Jack and Sally because we are huge nightmare before Christmas fans and since they aren't around all year, when else would we get the opportunity? I'm not thrilled with planning to wait an hour or more but it's not the end of the world to us so we'll still do it. Last year we waited probably about an hour at HS to sign up DD for the Jedi training, but we ended up talking with another family behind us, the kids played together, and the time ended up going by fast while we hung out with the parents, talked about our trips and it was actually fun. So sure it can suck, but then something like that happens and it's not so bad. We actually rode star tours with them and we able to see them one more time after that before the end of the night. My only regret was not getting their contact info because they were really a wonderful family, we were laughing the whole time with them!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I went back in 2015.  I waited about 20-30 mins for Jack and Sally. I got there at about 4pm.  Was told they were coming out at 5pm and they came out about 4:20.  I got lots of pics of them.  Some of them entering, dancing and a bunch with me.  They spent a good 5 or more mins with me talking and taking pics.  I really enjoyed it.  I waited about an hr an a half for the 7 Dwarfs in my Grumpy shirt.  was done by 6:30.  Even got out of line for bathroom.  Everyone was great.  I sat right in front of them.  CM too great pic.  Then the rains came and they were done about 30 or 40 mins after I left for the night.  There is never a short line for the 7Ds. I did 2 nights as I will again.  If you do 2 nights and want to see them go first thing and like me by 7pm u have rest of night to enjoy MNSSHP.


----------



## ErinsMommy

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.



I agree with this - even when it's not at a ticketed event I don't understand the long lines. But then there's those that probably don't understand why I would ride TOT or the other roller coasters 10 times in a row


----------



## Tiffany_m15

In your experience, when can we expect to see the prices/days for the AP/DVC discounted event nights?


----------



## oceanmarina

2 Quick Questions;

Is there a fireworks fastpass available on any of the party nights? I'm hoping to get tickets for the August 25th night (if they ever decide to release them ) and I have no idea how long you have to camp out in order to get a good castle view of the fireworks, or how crowded it is on these party nights to watch the fireworks.


Also, how long in general are the character lines (i'm not talking about Jack & Sally whom I know are hugely popular, but some of the other characters?) Are all the character wait lines really long?

Thanks, Marina


----------



## IrishNYC

oceanmarina said:


> 2 Quick Questions;
> 
> Is there a fireworks fastpass available on any of the party nights? I'm hoping to get tickets for the August 25th night (if they ever decide to release them ) and I have no idea how long you have to camp out in order to get a good castle view of the fireworks, or how crowded it is on these party nights to watch the fireworks.
> 
> 
> Also, how long in general are the character lines (i'm not talking about Jack & Sally whom I know are hugely popular, but some of the other characters?) Are all the character wait lines really long?
> 
> Thanks, Marina


There are no FPs during the official party hours. You can only get FPs from 3:30-6:30 with a party ticket. (I believe fireworks FPs are no longer a thing, anyway.)


----------



## Kindermouse

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I only ever got to see it on YouTube!



same


----------



## brnrss34

oceanmarina said:


> 2 Quick Questions;
> 
> Is there a fireworks fastpass available on any of the party nights? I'm hoping to get tickets for the August 25th night (if they ever decide to release them ) and I have no idea how long you have to camp out in order to get a good castle view of the fireworks, or how crowded it is on these party nights to watch the fireworks.
> 
> 
> Also, how long in general are the character lines (i'm not talking about Jack & Sally whom I know are hugely popular, but some of the other characters?) Are all the character wait lines really long?
> 
> Thanks, Marina


Less popular character 30 mins or less? Depends on time. I just go by a character spot if allot of people in line we don't wait. We would Move onto trick or treating or rides. Last year I waited an hour ahead of time to get first parade and stage show up front. This is our 4th year of Mnsshp we love the atmosphere.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

OK where can I get a Dole Whip when I go to Disney? I am so excited about this trip! I called and added an extra today so our new check out day is Saturday 10/14! I also booked us for Sleepy Hallow M&G. Thanks for the heads up on that guys! Now to scope out Rivers of Light and possibly Club Villain. I originally was not planning a costume but now I am totally considering disbounding maleficent for the party. Ya'll are some bad influencers and I totes mean this in a good way!


----------



## CMNJ

IrishNYC said:


> I believe fireworks FPs are no longer a thing, anyway.


correct that ended at MK quite a while ago


----------



## vrajewski10513

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


My sister and I are HUGE Nightmare Before Christmas fans so we definitely want our picture with Jack and Sally. We usually wait until the end of the party to get in line though, we've never had to wait more than 20-30 mins.


----------



## acln

disneybeautyfnp said:


> OK where can I get a Dole Whip when I go to Disney? I am so excited about this trip! I called and added an extra today so our new check out day is Saturday 10/14! I also booked us for Sleepy Hallow M&G. Thanks for the heads up on that guys! Now to scope out Rivers of Light and possibly Club Villain. I originally was not planning a costume but now I am totally considering disbounding maleficent for the party. Ya'll are some bad influencers and I totes mean this in a good way!



Dole whips in MK are at aloha isle in adventureland. Also in Disney springs at marketplace snacks, it's listed on the menu as pineapple soft serve. I know there a couple other places too, possibly poly or AK? Love them!


----------



## IrishNYC

acln said:


> Dole whips in MK are at aloha isle in adventureland. Also in Disney springs at marketplace snacks, it's listed on the menu as pineapple soft serve. I know there a couple other places too, possibly poly or AK? Love them!


Yes, they're at both Poly and in AK - and BONUS! you can get it with rum there.


----------



## CMNJ

acln said:


> Dole whips in MK are at aloha isle in adventureland. Also in Disney springs at marketplace snacks, it's listed on the menu as pineapple soft serve. I know there a couple other places too, possibly poly or AK? Love them!





disneybeautyfnp said:


> OK where can I get a Dole Whip when I go to Disney? I am so excited about this trip! I called and added an extra today so our new check out day is Saturday 10/14! I also booked us for Sleepy Hallow M&G. Thanks for the heads up on that guys! Now to scope out Rivers of Light and possibly Club Villain. I originally was not planning a costume but now I am totally considering disbounding maleficent for the party. Ya'll are some bad influencers and I totes mean this in a good way!


Poly right outside the lobby near the pool. Also Epcot in near the start of the world showcase headed toward Canada they have it during F&W at the one place (refreshment port?) for sure and offer it with rum too if you want. That is also an option at trader's sam's lounge at the Poly too


----------



## lovingeire

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.



I love meeting characters any day, let alone at the parties!  I have done the Dwarves and Sandy Claus Jack at Christmas parties in the past.  The Dwarves we waited in line for a while, I think we even ate dinner in line?  The interaction was what most described.  And one of the dwarfs left right before our photo so we are down a dwarf in a our photo.    Jack was worth the hour in line.  No joke, the interaction was fabulous.  Very memorable.  And thankfully it was just my husband and I so we were able to be patient.  I also waited for Nick and Judy from Zootopia last year and they were fabulous and worth the wait.  We were at the first party and their first WDW meet and I think that cause some issues with the timing, but still the meet was worth it.  I wouldn't personally do the dwarfs again because I don't think it's worth the time you put into it.  However I would do the other two again.  I am planning on J&S for MNSSHP.  And then hoping to hit as many characters as I can in cute costumes.  My inner 7 year old may dictate what I do at Disney! LOL!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Bex258 said:


> I just went back to Primark and they have this in with the hair accessories :-
> 
> View attachment 236182



They're cute aren't they, great bargain for £3. I've bought 3 pairs - 2 of them I've painted in Halloween and Christmas colours to wear in the parks. You can guarantee they won't stay on as this will be the first time I've worn these at Disney World but for a few quid I'll give them a try lol. Have you not found that over the last couple of years that primark have sold some great disney products?
I can't wait to see what I'll buy next and get eye rolls from my partner when i lug it all home haha


----------



## smallworldnh

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


I'm with you, as much as I would LOVE to get pictures with them, I will not waste precious ride time to wait for an hour or more.  Why can't they just have, say, more Jack and Sally or other more popular ones,  available for pictures instead of in just one location??  It would make the waiting times so much quicker!


----------



## VillainFavs

smallworldnh said:


> I'm with you, as much as I would LOVE to get pictures with them, I will not waste precious ride time to wait for an hour or more.  Why can't they just have, say, more Jack and Sally or other more popular ones,  available for pictures instead of in just one location??  It would make the waiting times so much quicker!



That would be like having two Santas at the mall or two Easter Bunnies!  You can't have two of the same character in the same park.  Disney wants to keep the "magic" alive!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Another day, another day no tixs


----------



## monique5

VillainFavs said:


> So are you saying we could meet J&S AND 7 dwarfs before 6:30?  Do they really come out early enough to do that?  Even if you were first in line for the first M&G, you'd have to wait in line for the second.  Do they move that fast?
> 
> First party and trying to get a feel for a game plan!



You can do both, but not both before 6:30pm unless someone is holding the line in one for for you. J&S started meeting earlier than 7D last year. Also, 7D seems to be easier to meet at end of night. Last year we did J&S 1st, in line @ 4pm. Did 7D at end of party, got in line around 11:15pm.


----------



## Cbtexan04

CMNJ said:


> correct that ended at MK quite a while ago



Say it isn't so! We did a FP for Wishes about a year ago. When did they stop?! That was actually our favorite use for FPs


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> For those who attended last year can you please tell me if you received autographs from the following characters:
> 
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk (Ape)
> Jack & Sally
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> EDIT:  I removed Lots-O I think his paws are too big?



J&S - Preprinted signed postcard.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> Another day, another day no tixs


Le sigh.


----------



## dfurst05

lovingeire said:


> I love meeting characters any day, let alone at the parties!  I have done the Dwarves and Sandy Claus Jack at Christmas parties in the past.  The Dwarves we waited in line for a while, I think we even ate dinner in line?  The interaction was what most described.  And one of the dwarfs left right before our photo so we are down a dwarf in a our photo.    Jack was worth the hour in line.  No joke, the interaction was fabulous.  Very memorable.  And thankfully it was just my husband and I so we were able to be patient.  I also waited for Nick and Judy from Zootopia last year and they were fabulous and worth the wait.  We were at the first party and their first WDW meet and I think that cause some issues with the timing, but still the meet was worth it.  I wouldn't personally do the dwarfs again because I don't think it's worth the time you put into it.  However I would do the other two again.  I am planning on J&S for MNSSHP.  And then hoping to hit as many characters as I can in cute costumes.  My inner 7 year old may dictate what I do at Disney! LOL!



I think if Nick and Judy were out I would feel like waiting... Okay so maybe I am starting to understand some of the appeal. I guess for me it must just be because Nightmare Before Christmas and Snow White aren't huge favorites for me.

Thanks again to everyone who shared an opinion on waiting a long time for meet and greets.


----------



## Nhebron

Is there any strategy to meet Jack & Sally later in the evening?  Lining up early won't work for me...dinner > characters.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> For those who attended last year can you please tell me if you received autographs from the following characters:
> 
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk (Ape)
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> EDIT:  I removed Lots-O I think his paws are too big?


UPDATED:  Jack & Sally - Signature Card Provided.  Thank you @monique5


----------



## 3babiesmom

Can someone please post the link to where you buy the MNSSHP tickets?

Thank you!


----------



## kondjott

Tickets haven't gone on sale yet (hence some of the angst in this thread), but once they do you can buy direct from the Disney website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Kindermouse

smallworldnh said:


> I'm with you, as much as I would LOVE to get pictures with them, I will not waste precious ride time to wait for an hour or more.  Why can't they just have, say, more Jack and Sally or other more popular ones,  available for pictures instead of in just one location??  It would make the waiting times so much quicker!



At Disneyland in Ca they are out throughout the day through the season. Lines at parties are still long because all parties sell out and many people dont just want a picture with J&S-they want one with J&S in their costumes. But it gives those of use that dont want to wait in line some option of getting you Picture earlier or on a different day. 

I have several pics with J&S so there is no way I would wait an hour or more-its funny the character that are rare to me are common at WDW and vice versa. Different parks have big differences in which character they bring out regularly and which they dont.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Guessing you've been? Can you comment on if adults got on the rowdy or "one too many" side? I've heard this before and its keeping me away from even considering it with my 10 year old DD who is not only on the shy side, but when people get rowdy she'll be done and ready to leave.



Did you get a chance to read Kennythepirate link?  He brought his young daughter and she had an amazing time.  I've never read anything regarding rowdy behavior like you see at F&W.  I planned on taking my son (13yrs old  last year) without hesitation and will do so this year if it's offered.

@MeghanTy  I'm with you, research pays off!


----------



## 3babiesmom




----------



## 3babiesmom

kondjott said:


> Tickets haven't gone on sale yet (hence some of the angst in this thread), but once they do you can buy direct from the Disney website: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Thank you for your reply!!  Super excited!  Our first MNSSHP ever!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Did you get a chance to read Kennythepirate link?  He brought his young daughter and she had an amazing time.  I've never read anything regarding rowdy behavior like you see at F&W.  I planned on taking my son (13yrs old  last year) without hesitation and will do so this year if it's offered.
> 
> @MeghanTy  I'm with you, research pays off!



Yes and it was a great review, but I was curious as to other opinions as well.


----------



## Regan117

We got in line for the 7 Dwarfs one night at 11:50pm and only waited 5 minutes. Another night, we got into the Jack and Sally line around 11:30pm and waited about 20 minutes. I've always had good luck doing these at the very end of the night.


----------



## Regan117

ErinsMommy said:


> Yes and it was a great review, but I was curious as to other opinions as well.



We did Club Villain twice. There were no rowdy adults. The food was excellent, the themed desserts were cool, and the characters were incredible. The show is also really good. I think this is the best upcharge event they have offered at WDW.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Regan117 said:


> We did Club Villain twice. There were no rowdy adults. The food was excellent, the themed desserts were cool, and the characters were incredible. The show is also really good. I think this is the best upcharge event they have offered at WDW.



Awesome, thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Yes and it was a great review, but I was curious as to other opinions as well.



I think the price is a bit spooky!  Many have said it was money well spent but most likely a one time thing due to the cost.


----------



## Jays2013

I know the party on Halloween will sell out... but how fast will it (probably) sell out? I've been checking every morning, but I have work and, well, life, and can't necessarily check really early every day. I'm getting a little stressed.    Will I have some wiggle room to get tickets? I hope?

(And since I'm asking, when does the Halloween dessert party usually go on sale? I haven't decided if we're going to do the Halloween one, the Star Wars one, or neither, but we're still considering. TIA!)


----------



## FoxC63

Hallowishes

2016 Ticket Prices:  5/4/16 via wdwnt.com, KtP, Chip & Co

2016 Sale Date:  5/5/16


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Did you get a chance to read Kennythepirate link?  He brought his young daughter and she had an amazing time.  I've never read anything regarding rowdy behavior like you see at F&W.  I planned on taking my son (13yrs old  last year) without hesitation and will do so this year if it's offered.
> 
> @MeghanTy  I'm with you, research pays off!





ErinsMommy said:


> Yes and it was a great review, but I was curious as to other opinions as well.



I have a client who took her three kids, ages 9-13, to Club Villain and they LOVED it!  She said it was one of the best things she's done at Disney and well worth the money.  Kinda second hand information, but she's pretty honest so I don't think she'd spin it any other way than truthfully.


----------



## ErinsMommy

What amazes me about the ticket sales this year - or lack thereof since prices/tickets haven't been listed yet - is based off last year the first party is a week earlier, and now we're almost a week past the date they were put on sale last year.  Seems Disney has their focus on changing menus, Pandora, Headless Horseman event, and the party itself is their lowest priority.


----------



## monique5

Jays2013 said:


> I know the party on Halloween will sell out... but how fast will it (probably) sell out? I've been checking every morning, but I have work and, well, life, and can't necessarily check really early every day. I'm getting a little stressed.    Will I have some wiggle room to get tickets? I hope?
> 
> (And since I'm asking, when does the Halloween dessert party usually go on sale? I haven't decided if we're going to do the Halloween one, the Star Wars one, or neither, but we're still considering. TIA!)



Tickets do not sell out that fast. Post #2 lists the dates tickets sold out last year. Post #2 also has link to 2016 thread which has dates party sold out in 2015. Last year, Dessert Party ADRs became available the same day as tickets, but you have to be in your 180D of visit.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.



We were one and done with even moderately popular "special" characters. We much prefer to spend time on rides. People will say, "but you can do that during the day". Not the way we do trips. The party is either one of the few or the only prime time for us to ride MK rides (this upcoming trip, it will be the only time we are in MK). We watch the parades and the fireworks (not necessarily from a main street spot). And we did watch the Hocus Pocus show even though we hadn't planned on it until we happened to be walking by when it was about to start. And we just do candy as we go, never with a plan. But we did Winnie the Pooh and gang with costumes, and Donald and Goofy with costumes. And that was enough for party-exclusive meets for us. It takes up so much time, that we don't feel it is worth it compared to doing parties like we do. Lots of rides with short lines.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

ErinsMommy said:


> What amazes me about the ticket sales this year - or lack thereof since prices/tickets haven't been listed yet - is based off last year the first party is a week earlier, and now we're almost a week past the date they were put on sale last year.  Seems Disney has their focus on changing menus, Pandora, Headless Horseman event, and the party itself is their lowest priority.



I get Pandora and menus changing being stressful and all but still!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Didn't someone say earlier in the thread that ticket sells were down last year? Maybe that's why they are late putting them up this year.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

There were definitely fewer sellouts compared to past years. Maybe they are sharpening their pencils and trying to maximize profit rather than ticket price. We can hope.


----------



## Jays2013

monique5 said:


> Tickets do not sell out that fast. Post #2 lists the dates tickets sold out last year. Post #2 also has link to 2016 thread which has dates party sold out in 2015. Last year, Dessert Party ADRs became available the same day as tickets, but you have to be in your 180D of visit.



Aahhh... I read the first posts but I apparently missed that/blocked it out/forgot, whatever. Thank you!


----------



## dfurst05

DonaldDuck77 said:


> We were one and done with even moderately popular "special" characters. We much prefer to spend time on rides. People will say, "but you can do that during the day". Not the way we do trips. The party is either one of the few or the only prime time for us to ride MK rides (this upcoming trip, it will be the only time we are in MK). We watch the parades and the fireworks (not necessarily from a main street spot). And we did watch the Hocus Pocus show even though we hadn't planned on it until we happened to be walking by when it was about to start. And we just do candy as we go, never with a plan. But we did Winnie the Pooh and gang with costumes, and Donald and Goofy with costumes. And that was enough for party-exclusive meets for us. It takes up so much time, that we don't feel it is worth it compared to doing parties like we do. Lots of rides with short lines.



Glad to see someone who focuses on rides during parties - a little bit different take on the party then a lot of other people on the board. We still haven't decided what our party priorities are going to be but short wait times for rides is what caught my attention regarding the party so I certainly plan to do at least a few rides.

If not main street where do you usually try and catch the parades/fireworks?


----------



## dtrain

Can anyone confirm if you can use a Disney gift card to purchase Halloween Party tickets?  Thanks.


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> Does everyone have their ADR's and Daily Itineraries done?
> 
> Fri. Oct 27 – HS:
> *5:05     *Minnie’s Seasonal Dine or Club Villain
> 
> Sat. Oct 28 – EP:
> *8:10     *Garden Grill (Breakfast)
> *4:40*     Beaches & Cream
> *8pm*     Sleepy Hallow
> 
> Sun. Oct 29 – MK:  **MNSSHP #1
> *11:35*     Liberty Tree Tavern
> 
> Mon. Oct 30 – EP:
> *8:15*     Akershus (Breakfast)
> *7:45 *   Rose Crown
> 
> Tues. Oct 31 – MK:  **MNSSHP #2
> *12:45   *Noon Whispering Canyon Café
> *4pm   *Be Our Guest (Dessert Only)
> 
> Wed. Nov. 1:
> *9:30    *Trattoria al Forno Bon Voyage Adventure Character Breakfast
> 
> Wooohoooo!




Yes! Our trip is 9/29-10/7, so excited, and here are our plans/ADRs:

*9/29: Hollywood Studios*
12:30pm Hollywood & Vine Minnie's Seasonal Dine

*9/30: Magic Kingdom*
11:50am CRT

*10/1: MNSSHP #1*
5pm BBB appointment for DD (she wants to be witch Minnie!)

*10/3: Animal Kingdom*

*10/4: Epcot*
10:15am Garden Grill

*10/5: MNSSHP #2*

*10/6: 8pm Return to Sleepy Hollow event at Fort Wilderness*


----------



## CMNJ

dtrain said:


> Can anyone confirm if you can use a Disney gift card to purchase Halloween Party tickets?  Thanks.


Yes


----------



## FoxC63

dtrain said:


> Can anyone confirm if you can use a Disney gift card to purchase Halloween Party tickets?  Thanks.



I most certainly can I've done it.  I had multiple Disney GC and turned them into one at $1000. then was able to secure my tickets in one transaction.

I also should add we had to cancel our trip Disney refunded the tickets on the Disney Gift Card so don't throw them away and be sure to bring them with you to the party.  If you have bad weather the refund will go back to the original method of payment.  This goes for Credit cards too.


----------



## FoxC63

yoda22 said:


> Yes! Our trip is 9/29-10/7, so excited, and here are our plans/ADRs:
> 
> *9/29: Hollywood Studios*
> 12:30pm Hollywood & Vine Minnie's Seasonal Dine
> 
> *9/30: Magic Kingdom*
> 11:50am CRT
> 
> *10/1: MNSSHP #1*
> 5pm BBB appointment for DD (she wants to be witch Minnie!)
> 
> *10/3: Animal Kingdom*
> 
> *10/4: Epcot*
> 10:15am Garden Grill
> 
> *10/5: MNSSHP #2*
> 
> *10/6: 8pm Return to Sleepy Hollow event at Fort Wilderness*



This sounds awesome!  Love the BBB too!  Makes me wish I had a daughter


----------



## DonaldDuck77

dfurst05 said:


> Glad to see someone who focuses on rides during parties - a little bit different take on the party then a lot of other people on the board. We still haven't decided what our party priorities are going to be but short wait times for rides is what caught my attention regarding the party so I certainly plan to do at least a few rides.
> 
> If not main street where do you usually try and catch the parades/fireworks?



The majority seem to be locals or people on long trips with the party being a special day with different things to do than regular MK stuff. We tend to do short trips. This time we will have 3 days (not counting travel). 1 water park day, 1 day to see Pandora, and the party. Our style of trip may have to change once we use up all of our days on our non-expiring tickets from 2015. 

We tend to end up in the circus area by fireworks time. You don't see any castle projections from here, but the fireworks view is great with little crowds. I wouldn't recommend this for the first time viewing though.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Hollywood Studios
> 
> Minnie’s Halloween Dine with Fantasmic Dining Package
> Lunch & Dinner
> Dates:  Sept 4, 2017 – Nov. 5, 2017
> Cost:  $57 per adult and $35 per child, plus tax. Some dining plans accepted.
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/fantasmic-dining-package/


 Is this a prepay event? i was wondering because I was able to reserve it last night without paying anything. Will I be charged at check in? Can I use my dining plan for this?


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Is this a prepay event? i was wondering because I was able to reserve it last night without paying anything. Will I be charged at check in? Can I use my dining plan for this?



I think @monique5 is best suited to answer this, she attended it last year.  We were planning on it but we cancelled our trip though I believe you can as "some dining plans accepted"


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree with @Cluelyss  You can get SotMK card starting at 4pm but wanted to add the following:  This line can be long at the beginning and you *must* wear your party wrist band to pick this up.  The CM's in charge will mark you party wrist band with a magic marker to show you received it also it is ONE per wrist band.
> Can't wait to get ours!



Can you explain what these cards are for and where can it be picke dup from please? Thank you!


----------



## kydisneyfans

We do a mix of everything during the parties, arriving around 5:00 PM and closing the park down. 

Trick or Treat is a must. Where else can 40 year old adults beg for candy?
We do hit some rides, if the lines are short/walk on. No sense in wasting time in a line for a ride we can do some other time. 
We eat a quick serve meal, usually at Cosmic Rays. 
Fireworks are a must, the parade is also. 
Character lines only if short. We haven't done many character photos the past few years. 
We may stop and gander at some shows, but they are not a priority. 

For us it's a fun, relaxing evening of strolling around, hitting favorite rides, costume watch, trick or treat, and chill out. Considering it would cost about as much to attend a sporting event or concert with decent seats, we'll continue to go.


----------



## lovingeire

dfurst05 said:


> Glad to see someone who focuses on rides during parties - a little bit different take on the party then a lot of other people on the board. We still haven't decided what our party priorities are going to be but short wait times for rides is what caught my attention regarding the party so I certainly plan to do at least a few rides.
> 
> If not main street where do you usually try and catch the parades/fireworks?



I haven't do the Halloween party before, but we frequently watch the parade from Frontierland and then follow it out towards the hub for fireworks.  It's always worked for us in the past, but we'll see if we change our mind for this party.



disneybeautyfnp said:


> Is this a prepay event? i was wondering because I was able to reserve it last night without paying anything. Will I be charged at check in? Can I use my dining plan for this?



It is not a prepay event.  And yes, you can use your dining plan for it.


----------



## yoda22

dfurst05 said:


> Glad to see someone who focuses on rides during parties - a little bit different take on the party then a lot of other people on the board. We still haven't decided what our party priorities are going to be but short wait times for rides is what caught my attention regarding the party so I certainly plan to do at least a few rides.
> 
> If not main street where do you usually try and catch the parades/fireworks?


Last year, we had a great spot for viewing the parade in Frontierland, and we arrived about 10 minutes prior to the Headless Horseman's ride. This was a Tuesday night party (10/18).


----------



## monique5

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Is this a prepay event? i was wondering because I was able to reserve it last night without paying anything. Will I be charged at check in? Can I use my dining plan for this?



Not prepay. Yes, you can use dining credits, 1 credit. I believe 2D cancel, but verify. When get bill tell them on DDP or scan MB.


----------



## FoxC63

Why you should bring your *Method of Payment* with You - Here's what a fellow DISer had to say:
"_So it's pouring here. I was waking in ankle+ deep water with thunder and lightening everywhere. Got in line and told us we could get tickets for Friday- sure because I love this party. Then we get there and no Friday party so they will give us a 1 day park hopper each good for anytime-however there is no proof of this no email we just show up at guest services 10 years from now and it's there. Mike and I don't buy it so we wait an hour for a refund. Well the credit card I used I didn't bring with me because it expired this month and I didn't want to have it and then have it expire. So they wanted to give me the $160 in a Disney gift card. I said no. I mean we all know I'll spend the money here but it's just principle ...finally got a cash refund._" MNSSHP 2016 Post #5519


----------



## Kudmani

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Is this a prepay event? i was wondering because I was able to reserve it last night without paying anything. Will I be charged at check in? Can I use my dining plan for this?



You will pay as you do with you other ADRs.  We have done the Holiday Dine & Springtime Dine Fantasmic! packages.  The food is not my favorite, but the character costumes are super cute.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Can you explain what these cards are for and where can it be picke dup from please? Thank you!



They are Scorer's of the Magic Kingdom Card.  During MNSSHP and MVMCP they give them out at the Fire Station on Main Street.  These are Limited Edition and quite valuable.  Here's last years 2016:


Also this is a free game you can play at Magic Kingdom.  Here's a few links that explain it:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/sorcerers/

https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/133992/sorcerers-magic-kingdom


----------



## yoda22

margievis said:


> I also want to get some Magic shots!


The magic shots at MNSSHP are the best! Some of our favorite photos from that trip, and they offered so many. They even offered two animated shots (we missed those, sadly!).


----------



## Bex258

dfurst05 said:


> Okay so I have a question to ask and I really don't mean to sound rude but you are all so helpful and I don't know where to ask.
> 
> Can anyone who is thinking about waiting in line for 7 dwarfs or Jack and Sally explain the appeal of waiting an hour or more in line to meet these characters?
> 
> Like I said - I am really just genuinely curious I don't mean to come off as judgmental or angry - I appreciate that different people are able to do different things during the party. I just know, for me personally, if I spent an hour+ waiting in line for 7 dwarfs and then only got to take a photo like what @sheila14 got I would be pretty upset and feel like that wasn't a good use of my time. FOR ME PERSONALLY.
> 
> Again I cannot stress enough that I am NOT saying that anyone should not wait in line for characters and I am NOT judging anyone who does. I just am looking to start a conversation and to better come to understand what about the experience is so special for you guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.



It really comes done to personal preference. I want to meet them because these will most likely be my only Halloween parties (I want to experience another time of year for my next trip). I'm already spending 1 full day, 2 and a bit mornings in the park and one evening of non party time in MK so rides are not a priority. Other than I'd like to ride HM. I'd rather not spend hours queuing but I want to make sure I get the things I really want done (also parade, fireworks and show) in the first party and have a bit more of a relaxed time for the second one.



tinkerbell1991 said:


> They're cute aren't they, great bargain for £3. I've bought 3 pairs - 2 of them I've painted in Halloween and Christmas colours to wear in the parks. You can guarantee they won't stay on as this will be the first time I've worn these at Disney World but for a few quid I'll give them a try lol. Have you not found that over the last couple of years that primark have sold some great disney products?
> I can't wait to see what I'll buy next and get eye rolls from my partner when i lug it all home haha



I had to go back to replace something (chewing gum in my throw blanket) so I went and picked up two more so I can decorate those. I haven't worn them before but I shall make an effort I did spent £30 on a pair from etsy after all. I have a pair from Asda's kids section I found a few years back on sale for £1 as well. They have although sometimes I don't like the fabric they use or the colours (a good thing as well as it stops me buying so much) I got a Mickey head chalk board a while back and started my Disney count down on it.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> I most certainly can I've done it.  I had multiple Disney GC and turned them into one at $1000. then was able to secure my tickets in one transaction.
> 
> I also should add we had to cancel our trip Disney refunded the tickets on the Disney Gift Card so don't throw them away and be sure to bring them with you to the party.  If you have bad weather the refund will go back to the original method of payment.  This goes for Credit cards too.



Good to know, I'm paying for the whole trip with Disney gift cards! Other then flights.


----------



## IrishNYC

We plan to watch the parade from around Frontierland, @dfurst05 because we'll be focusing on rides on that side of the park when we arrive, then move towards NFL and Tomorrowland after the first Parade.


----------



## FoxC63

Here's a great easy to read 2016 trip report with photos, perfect for newbies too!

http://farawaylisamae.com/2016/11/17/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-it-worth-the-money/


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Good to know, I'm paying for the whole trip with Disney gift cards! Other then flights.



If I may make one more suggestion, be sure to label them.


----------



## IrishNYC

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Good to know, I'm paying for the whole trip with Disney gift cards! Other then flights.


I keep a spreadsheet of what I pay to my TA (via gift card) and when, so I keep the GC numbers noted, too.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Is this a prepay event? i was wondering because I was able to reserve it last night without paying anything. Will I be charged at check in? Can I use my dining plan for this?





monique5 said:


> Not prepay. Yes, you can use dining credits, 1 credit. I believe 2D cancel, but verify. When get bill tell them on DDP or scan MB.



She forgot to mention a great perk, they received goody bags!  Make sure you take photos as Minnie and her guests will be in Halloween attire!  This would be a great opportunity to scratch them off the "_Halloween Must-Do Character List_"!


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> Why you should bring your *Method of Payment* with You - Here's what a fellow DISer had to say:
> "_So it's pouring here. I was waking in ankle+ deep water with thunder and lightening everywhere. Got in line and told us we could get tickets for Friday- sure because I love this party. Then we get there and no Friday party so they will give us a 1 day park hopper each good for anytime-however there is no proof of this no email we just show up at guest services 10 years from now and it's there. Mike and I don't buy it so we wait an hour for a refund. Well the credit card I used I didn't bring with me because it expired this month and I didn't want to have it and then have it expire. So they wanted to give me the $160 in a Disney gift card. I said no. I mean we all know I'll spend the money here but it's just principle ...finally got a cash refund._" MNSSHP 2016 Post #5519



What if I plan to pay for the party tickets with a gift card??


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> I keep a spreadsheet of what I pay to my TA (via gift card) and when, so I keep the GC numbers noted, too.



I put them in my binder and take it with me.  Binder aka "_clipboard of fun_" @Kindermouse  or Sue Heck Malcolm in the Middle - "_Glitter covered Disney Binder_" @smallworldnh


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 236302
> Here's a great easy to read 2016 trip report with photos, perfect for newbies too!
> 
> http://farawaylisamae.com/2016/11/17/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-it-worth-the-money/


This is great thank you!


----------



## IrishNYC

dfurst05 said:


> What if I plan to pay for the party tickets with a gift card??


The party tickets are supposed to be non-refundable. Last year was an exception because of the storm, but I'd say just like if you cancel your resort reservation that you paid for with gift cards, it gets refunded back to the gift card(s) you paid with.

Edited: (because I can never stop talking) You don't need the physical card for a refund, just keep a note of it somewhere, then you can go to disneygiftcard.com and transfer the money to a physical card.


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> What if I plan to pay for the party tickets with a gift card??



You gotta keep them even if they have ZERO balance.  Go here:
https://www.disneygiftcard.com/

Create an account.  You'll see three blue lines on the upper left corner, click it.  Go to transfer balance.  This will allow you to combine all your gift cards into one at $1000. increments.  Once this is done you can trash the others.

When you pay for party tickets online, it must be done in a single transaction.  Disney's website does not have the ability to add several.  Keep this card, label it and take it with you and yes to the park as well.


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> The party tickets are supposed to be non-refundable. Last year was an exception because of the storm, but I'd say just like if you cancel your resort reservation that you paid for with gift cards, it gets refunded back to the gift card(s) you paid with.
> 
> Edited: (because I can never stop talking) You don't need the physical card for a refund, just keep a note of it somewhere, then you can go to disneygiftcard.com and transfer the money to a physical card.



This is partially true; My party tickets were 100% refunded when we cancelled last year.  Disney even put it back to the original Disney GC.  You don't need the physical card for a refund however not everyone makes spreadsheets or the like so keeping them is way better than tossing them.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> This is partially true; My party tickets were 100% refunded when we cancelled last year.  Disney even put it back to the original Disney GC.  You don't need the physical card for a refund however not everyone makes spreadsheets or the like so keeping them is way better than tossing them.


The refund isn't a guarantee though. Yes, they often do refund them, but you can't count on it.

Btw, do you (or does anyone) know whether TA's get commission on party tickets? My feeling is no, but I don't want to short change my friend if they do.


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> The refund isn't a guarantee though. Yes, they often do refund them, but you can't count on it.
> 
> Btw, do you (or does anyone) know whether TA's get commission on party tickets? My feeling is no, but I don't want to short change my friend if they do.



Totally agree it is NOT a guarantee on Party Tickets but it is on Room Only reservations (speaking from experience).  

Oh, I didn't know TA's could sell them - Good to know, thanks for that bit of information!


----------



## IrishNYC

I'm assuming they can! I think I asked my TA/friend about it and she said yes she can book it. I know I bought Memory Maker through her last trip and I know she didn't get commission on that.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Bex258 said:


> I had to go back to replace something (chewing gum in my throw blanket) so I went and picked up two more so I can decorate those. I haven't worn them before but I shall make an effort I did spent £30 on a pair from etsy after all. I have a pair from Asda's kids section I found a few years back on sale for £1 as well. They have although sometimes I don't like the fabric they use or the colours (a good thing as well as it stops me buying so much) I got a Mickey head chalk board a while back and started my Disney count down on it.



I swear you're a long lost family member of mine how many similar things we have haha. I too have the chalkboard and also a hanging wooden decoration of a Mickey head, heart and Minnie head.

We're at 169 days today, how many days are you away?


----------



## lovingeire

IrishNYC said:


> The refund isn't a guarantee though. Yes, they often do refund them, but you can't count on it.
> 
> Btw, do you (or does anyone) know whether TA's get commission on party tickets? My feeling is no, but I don't want to short change my friend if they do.



TA's don't get commission on party tickets so no short changing happening with those, just like Memory Maker!  (Unless that changes this year, but it's been a few years since TA's got commission on them.)


----------



## FoxC63

@IrishNYC  I'm going to follow along to see what others say.  I think it would be great if TA's had this availability to sell Party tickets to their clients.  I wonder why they don't get a commission on selling MM.  I've never worked with a TA not even on our Tokyo Disney trip in 2015.  This is all very interesting.


----------



## Jays2013

In all the stuff I've read on the party, I've seen little on the Monsters Inc. dance party. Anyone have any stories/details to offer?

My oldest will dance to...really, just about anything, really. Dance parties are his thing.  The other one will be into rides and trick or treat, but I'm hoping DS1 will dance up a storm there.

We have our basic itinerary. We're going to the party on Halloween itself and plan a Garden Grill breakfast that morning at Epcot with a few Epcot rides. Then a break at the hotel to rest and get costumes, etc., then to Magic Kingdom at 4 or 5 p.m. I don't know if we'll do dinner at AoA or MK, but just planning a quick counter service. 

I have to start thinking about a good way to put together DS2's Indiana Jones costume. Right now just thinking a scuffed-up white shirt, khakis, a fedora and a satchel.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> She forgot to mention a great perk, they received goody bags!  Make sure you take photos as Minnie and her guests will be in Halloween attire!  This would be a great opportunity to scratch them off the "_Halloween Must-Do Character List_"!



Glad you remembered what I posted before. Yes, the kids received goody bags. I guess I'm adorable, CM gave me one too.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Glad you remembered what I posted before. Yes, the kids received goody bags. I guess I'm adorable, CM gave me one too.



Are their Halloween costumes different than the ones they wear during the party?


----------



## Bex258

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I swear you're a long lost family member of mine how many similar things we have haha. I too have the chalkboard and also a hanging wooden decoration of a Mickey head, heart and Minnie head.
> 
> We're at 169 days today, how many days are you away?



Haha could be. I almost got the hanging wooden decoration but by the time I got the big Primark they were in clearance and all damaged. (It's not that far but to get to it involves a very traffic heavy road - almost an accident everyday so I don't go often).

I'm at 131 days today


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Are their Halloween costumes different than the ones they wear during the party?



Yes, Minnie's MNSSHP and H&V costumes are different.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Are their Halloween costumes different than the ones they wear during the party?



For the Minnie's seasonal dine?

From what I've seen they are different, Minnie and Mickey have a different colour and style outfit but same costumes (witch and vampire) Daisy is different, Donald was in a space outfit and Goofy was a Cowboy.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> Glad you remembered what I posted before. Yes, the kids received goody bags. I guess I'm adorable, CM gave me one too.



do adults not get goody bags??


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> do adults not get goody bags??



Only saw giving them to the kids.  The little ones, not the "big" kids.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> For the Minnie's seasonal dine?
> 
> From what I've seen they are different, Minnie and Mickey have a different colour and style outfit but same costumes (witch and vampire) Daisy is different, Donald was in a space outfit and Goofy was a Cowboy.



Shoot!  I'd like to get these pictures for sure but I have only one day at HS.  Currently they are on my ADR's list but I'm really hoping to go to Club Villain instead. We are planning on doing QS for the afternoon.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> Only saw giving them to the kids.  The little ones, not the "big" kids.



Well that's lame.


----------



## CMNJ

Jays2013 said:


> In all the stuff I've read on the party, I've seen little on the Monsters Inc. dance party. Anyone have any stories/details to offer?
> 
> My oldest will dance to...really, just about anything, really. Dance parties are his thing.  The other one will be into rides and trick or treat, but I'm hoping DS1 will dance up a storm there.
> 
> We have our basic itinerary. We're going to the party on Halloween itself and plan a Garden Grill breakfast that morning at Epcot with a few Epcot rides. Then a break at the hotel to rest and get costumes, etc., then to Magic Kingdom at 4 or 5 p.m. I don't know if we'll do dinner at AoA or MK, but just planning a quick counter service.
> 
> I have to start thinking about a good way to put together DS2's Indiana Jones costume. Right now just thinking a scuffed-up white shirt, khakis, a fedora and a satchel.


Monsters dance party is exactly like the incredibles one if you have ever seen that. The night we were there we saw/danced with Boo, Mike, and Sully. I've seen others mention another monster but those were the only ones we saw.


----------



## FoxC63

Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball:  Sully, Mike, Boo, Needleman George Sanderson


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

Wednesday, May 10, Tarzan is leaving Magic Kingdom and going back to AK.
http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/2017/05/tarzan-meet-greet-moving-to-new-area-at.html

I wonder if he and Jane along with Trek (ape) will still be available for MNSSHP?


----------



## Mollymovacca

Ok finally got costumes for party #1 nailed down! Dh a woody tshirt, I will go with the Jessie costume shown (just have to gather everything and piece together!) DS is going to be Buzz!!! We hope to make meeting buzz and Lotso a picture priority!!! DS is a huge toy story fan!! Party #2 is still in the works!!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> For those who attended last year can you please tell me if you received autographs from the following characters:
> 
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk (Ape)
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> EDIT:  I removed Lots-O I think his paws are too big?
> Jack & Sally - Signature Card Provided.


Lotso signed for us last year


----------



## Cbtexan04

Are we able to add MNSSHP tickets to our package directly? I would love to be able to apply that towards DVA.


----------



## Cluelyss

IrishNYC said:


> Btw, do you (or does anyone) know whether TA's get commission on party tickets? My feeling is no, but I don't want to short change my friend if they do.


No commission, but it does count toward the TA's (and agency's) sales.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Lotso signed for us last year



Excellent!!! I wouldn't have guessed this to be true with his big paws!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Cbtexan04 said:


> Are we able to add MNSSHP tickets to our package directly? I would love to be able to apply that towards DVA.


No, cannot be added to a package as payment is due at time of purchase. But you can pay for tickets with your DVA.


----------



## FoxC63

Cbtexan04 said:


> Are we able to add MNSSHP tickets to our package directly? I would love to be able to apply that towards DVA.



I don't think so as this is a separate entity.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> She forgot to mention a great perk, they received goody bags!  Make sure you take photos as Minnie and her guests will be in Halloween attire!  This would be a great opportunity to scratch them off the "_Halloween Must-Do Character List_"!


  I am so super stoked about this trip! I called and added an additional day to out trip. The suggestions and tips I have found in this thread have been super helpful. For my costume for the Party on 10/10 I am thinking of going as a Halloween fnatic or disbounding malificent. Not sure. I love Halloween and I love Disney! Thank you for being patient with me and answering all of my questions.

Now for same not so good news...I know everyone has been asking about Club Villain and Rivers of Light. I called Disney today and she said that both have been cancelled. The dates for ROL in September are the last dates. She said she didn't think it would be extended as it has already been extended once. She said there are currently no plans to bring Club Villain back. I just thought I would share the results of this conversation because I know many were hoping to book these events. If you hear differently please come back and update the thread.


----------



## ErinsMommy

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am so super stoked about this trip! I called and added an additional day to out trip. The suggestions and tips I have found in this thread have been super helpful. For my costume for the Party on 10/10 I am thinking of going as a Halloween fnatic or disbounding malificent. Not sure. I love Halloween and I love Disney! Thank you for being patient with me and answering all of my questions.
> 
> Now for same not so good news...I know everyone has been asking about Club Villain and Rivers of Light. I called Disney today and she said that both have been cancelled. The dates for ROL in September are the last dates. She said she didn't think it would be extended as it has already been extended once. She said there are currently no plans to bring Club Villain back. I just thought I would share the results of this conversation because I know many were hoping to book these events. If you hear differently please come back and update the thread.



River of Light just started a couple of months ago, if even that long?? Not questioning you -- but the CM that gave that info.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am so super stoked about this trip! I called and added an additional day to out trip. The suggestions and tips I have found in this thread have been super helpful. For my costume for the Party on 10/10 I am thinking of going as a Halloween fnatic or disbounding malificent. Not sure. I love Halloween and I love Disney! Thank you for being patient with me and answering all of my questions.
> 
> Now for same not so good news...I know everyone has been asking about Club Villain and Rivers of Light. I called Disney today and she said that both have been cancelled. The dates for ROL in September are the last dates. She said she didn't think it would be extended as it has already been extended once. She said there are currently no plans to bring Club Villain back. I just thought I would share the results of this conversation because I know many were hoping to book these events. If you hear differently please come back and update the thread.



Your so lucky to be able to extend your trip I wish we could pull DS out of school but sadly no it would be wise.  You had me at Halloween! Boo to you!

I take what CM's say with a grain of salt.  Not to be unkind towards them but they don't always get things right.  Currently Disney still needs to update park hours and entertainment for the entire month of September and October.  That's where things change for many of us.  I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed and wish on that star but it makes me glad knowing I secured Minnies Halloween Dine just in case.

 for the heads up!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

ErinsMommy said:


> River of Light just started a couple of months ago, if even that long?? Not questioning you -- but the CM that gave that info.


 If you look at the September dates, there are not as many dates as previous months and nothing beyond September. She was not hopeful it would extended again. She said I could keep checking b/c Disney does change their minds but as of right now it is not on the books.


----------



## ErinsMommy

disneybeautyfnp said:


> If you look at the September dates, there are not as many dates as previous months and nothing beyond September. She was not hopeful it would extended again. She said I could keep checking b/c Disney does change their minds but as of right now it is not on the books.



correct, and some here have speculated that more September dates will be released as we get into September, and that October will be posted in the coming weeks as well.  I just can't see Disney pulling the plug on something so new.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Your so lucky to be able to extend your trip I wish we could pull DS out of school but sadly no it would be wise.  You had me at Halloween! Boo to you!
> 
> I take what CM's say with a grain of salt.  Not to be unkind towards them but they don't always get things right.  Currently Disney still needs to update park hours and entertainment for the entire month of September and October.  That's where things change for many of us.  I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed and wish on that star but it makes me glad knowing I secured Minnies Halloween Dine just in case.
> 
> for the heads up!



It's easy because hubbie and I do not have kids. It's just a matter of taking more vacation days. So maybe there is hope yet for ROL and CV. I was also able to book the Sleepy Hallow thing with the Headless Horsemen for our arrival date with premium tickets. I think I have my dining reservations sorted out finally. Scheduled many dining events with character meetups. I think I will be good just meeting Jack and Sally during the Party then I can focus on the other party events. Have lunch at Crystal Palace scheduled for 1420 so that should give us time to get the Party bands and then jump in line for Jack and Sally, then the special event souvenirs (as a Halloween lover I am alotting a large budget for this as it can be used as Halloween decor for the house after our trip) then onto the other events. This is my tentative plan for the party as of right now.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

ErinsMommy said:


> correct, and some here have speculated that more September dates will be released as we get into September, and that October will be posted in the coming weeks as well.  I just can't see Disney pulling the plug on something so new.



I hope you are right because ROL is on my hubbie's wish list.


----------



## ErinsMommy

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I hope you are right because ROL is on my hubbie's wish list.



On ours too and of course the every other day thing didn't coincide with our AK day.


----------



## FoxC63

After the Party tickets go on sale I have a few spread sheets to post they include the following:

MNSSHP 2016/2017 Character:  Times, location, photo pass, autograph
Trick or Treat:  Locations, Specific Items, #of stations
Magic Shots:  When & Where
Prior to Party:  Things you can do prior to 7pm

Still a work in progress.  These will be printable no color or cartoon character decorations, basically used for planning purposes. Once the party starts and people report back I'll take them down and replace them with revisions.  At this time everything is based on last years information. 

Yes, I realize KtP has this but I don't want to pay for it


----------



## VillainFavs

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Now for same not so good news...I know everyone has been asking about Club Villain and Rivers of Light. I called Disney today and she said that both have been cancelled. The dates for ROL in September are the last dates. She said she didn't think it would be extended as it has already been extended once. She said there are currently no plans to bring Club Villain back. I just thought I would share the results of this conversation because I know many were hoping to book these events. If you hear differently please come back and update the thread.




Not a chance they're cancelling ROL already.  They spent a lot of time, money, energy putting this together.  It's not something they're just going to run for a few months and then retire.  CMs on the phone like to talk very authoritatively, but very often have the wrong information.  Or simply make up what they think makes sense!  I'm not as sure about Club Villain.  But again, the fact that they were able to sell out every night even at those prices, I'd be shocked if it didn't come back!


----------



## ErinsMommy

VillainFavs said:


> Not a chance they're cancelling ROL already.  They spent a lot of time, money, energy putting this together.  It's not something they're just going to run for a few months and then retire.  CMs on the phone like to talk very authoritatively, but very often have the wrong information.  Or simply make up what they think makes sense!  I'm not as sure about Club Villain.  But again, the fact that they were able to sell out every night even at those prices, I'd be shocked if it didn't come back!



What were the prices? And CV was in MK?


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> So maybe there is hope yet for ROL and CV. I was also able to book the Sleepy Hallow thing with the Headless Horsemen for our arrival date with premium tickets. I think I have my dining reservations sorted out finally. Scheduled many dining events with character meetups. I think I will be good just meeting Jack and Sally during the Party then I can focus on the other party events. Have lunch at Crystal Palace scheduled for 1420 so that should give us time to get the Party bands and then jump in line for Jack and Sally, then the special event souvenirs (as a Halloween lover I am alotting a large budget for this as it can be used as Halloween decor for the house after our trip) then onto the other events. This is my tentative plan for the party as of right now.



It's a solid plan.  Perfect timing at Crystal Palace too.  You should have plenty of time so I hope you and DH can relax and enjoy your meal.


----------



## VillainFavs

ErinsMommy said:


> What were the prices? And CV was in MK?



Club Villain was at Hollywood Studios.  I know the adult price was $129, not sure about kids.


----------



## ErinsMommy

VillainFavs said:


> Club Villain was at Hollywood Studios.  I know the adult price was $129, not sure about kids.



Hmmmm DH will kill me if I add another party into the mix, but this is sounding more and more fun -- and being it'll be our one and only time in Disney over Halloween I'm thinking it'll be a must do


----------



## Bex258

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am so super stoked about this trip! I called and added an additional day to out trip. The suggestions and tips I have found in this thread have been super helpful. For my costume for the Party on 10/10 I am thinking of going as a Halloween fnatic or disbounding malificent. Not sure. I love Halloween and I love Disney! Thank you for being patient with me and answering all of my questions.
> 
> Now for same not so good news...I know everyone has been asking about Club Villain and Rivers of Light. I called Disney today and she said that both have been cancelled. The dates for ROL in September are the last dates. She said she didn't think it would be extended as it has already been extended once. She said there are currently no plans to bring Club Villain back. I just thought I would share the results of this conversation because I know many were hoping to book these events. If you hear differently please come back and update the thread.



From what I read of Club Villain it was super popular and would be crazy of them to not bring it back. Hopefully the CM just has nothing on the system and can only go with no because there is nothing there yet.



FoxC63 said:


> Shoot!  I'd like to get these pictures for sure but I have only one day at HS.  Currently they are on my ADR's list but I'm really hoping to go to Club Villain instead. We are planning on doing QS for the afternoon.



Ah, I had to make to HS evenings so I could fit in Fantasmic! and the Star Wars fireworks. Depending on times you might be able to squeeze them in on the same night, just quite a bit of food.


----------



## mlee.sunny

Trying to decide betweeen 9/22 (Fri) and 9/26 (Tues). Which do you think will be better in terms of crowds? I would think 9/26 because it's during the week, but 9/23 is DD's birthday and 9/22 would be more special  do you think there won't be much of a difference? If a weekday is waaaayy less crowded, then we will probably do that.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Ah, I had to make to HS evenings so I could fit in Fantasmic! and the Star Wars fireworks. Depending on times you might be able to squeeze them in on the same night, just quite a bit of food.



We are light eaters that's why we don't use the dinning plan anymore.  The costumes they're wearing must be old and this is good because that means they pulled them from retirement who knows how long they'll keep wearing them.  I think I'm going to make some adjustments but now the cost of this day is soaring to the roof!


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> She forgot to mention a great perk, they received goody bags!  Make sure you take photos as Minnie and her guests will be in Halloween attire!  This would be a great opportunity to scratch them off the "_Halloween Must-Do Character List_"!


They give out goodie bags at Minnie's Seasonal Dine? Totally awesome if that's the case! We booked this meal just so we can meet and see Minnie and the gang in Halloween costumes, seems like a lot of fun.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

ErinsMommy said:


> On ours too and of course the every other day thing didn't coincide with our AK day.



I am holding onto my Tiffins dinner reservation in hopes of a ROL upgrade. I'm sad it didn't work out for your trip though.


----------



## yoda22

disneybeautyfnp said:


> It's easy because hubbie and I do not have kids. It's just a matter of taking more vacation days. So maybe there is hope yet for ROL and CV. I was also able to book the Sleepy Hallow thing with the Headless Horsemen for our arrival date with premium tickets. I think I have my dining reservations sorted out finally. Scheduled many dining events with character meetups. I think I will be good just meeting Jack and Sally during the Party then I can focus on the other party events. Have lunch at Crystal Palace scheduled for 1420 so that should give us time to get the Party bands and then jump in line for Jack and Sally, then the special event souvenirs (as a Halloween lover I am alotting a large budget for this as it can be used as Halloween decor for the house after our trip) then onto the other events. This is my tentative plan for the party as of right now.


So awesome you were able to get premium admission to the Headless Horseman meet and greet! I tried for premium, but could only snag general (our party is kinda large at 6 people, so that may be why). Curious to know what will be in the goodie bags!!


----------



## AngelDisney

monique5 said:


> Glad you remembered what I posted before. Yes, the kids received goody bags. I guess I'm adorable, CM gave me one too.



Whether the CMs think that I am dorable or not, they better give me one of those goody bags as well before I give an adult temper tantrum!!

Updated:
Just realize the H & V Halloween Dine starts on September 4. We are leaving on September 3.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

VillainFavs said:


> Not a chance they're cancelling ROL already.  They spent a lot of time, money, energy putting this together.  It's not something they're just going to run for a few months and then retire.  CMs on the phone like to talk very authoritatively, but very often have the wrong information.  Or simply make up what they think makes sense!  I'm not as sure about Club Villain.  But again, the fact that they were able to sell out every night even at those prices, I'd be shocked if it didn't come back!



Praying you are right cause I would like to add both to my trip.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

yoda22 said:


> So awesome you were able to get premium admission to the Headless Horseman meet and greet! I tried for premium, but could only snag general (our party is kinda large at 6 people, so that may be why). Curious to know what will be in the goodie bags!!



When are you going? Our trip is for 10/9-10/14. I will post full review with pics after the trip.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> We are light eaters that's why we don't use the dinning plan anymore.  The costumes they're wearing must be old and this is good because that means they pulled them from retirement who knows how long they'll keep wearing them.  I think I'm going to make some adjustments but now the cost of this day is soaring to the roof!



That's been the story of my whole trip I kind of started off cautious on my budget but as I'm probably not doing another Halloween again (I'm thinking Flower & Garden or Festival of Arts time for my next trip) I may as well do it all, my poor bank account though.

Minnie and Mickey's costume does look older. I do love space suit Donald though. I'm not a big eater especially in hot weather a lot of these meals are going to be interesting. (Garden Grill breakfast and Bon Voyage Breakfast especially). At least with the buffets I can take what I want. For this one I'm not sure I'll be too bothered by food but another character greet done and access to a Fantasmic! FP just means another thing off my long to do list to tick off.


----------



## Bex258

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am holding onto my Tiffins dinner reservation in hopes of a ROL upgrade. I'm sad it didn't work out for your trip though.





ErinsMommy said:


> On ours too and of course the every other day thing didn't coincide with our AK day.



I was lucky I could change a day around but it means I'm now at AK on a day when the crowd calendar says it is the worst park to visit on that day because of the extra magic hour morning. I don't know what busy in mid September is like but I experienced June/July crowds so I'm just expecting bad and hopefully it will be fine.

I hope they add more dates so everyone gets to see it.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Hmmmm DH will kill me if I add another party into the mix, but this is sounding more and more fun -- and being it'll be our one and only time in Disney over Halloween I'm thinking it'll be a must do



Do what I did - just book it as a "_Surprise_"


----------



## FoxC63

mlee.sunny said:


> Trying to decide betweeen 9/22 (Fri) and 9/26 (Tues). Which do you think will be better in terms of crowds? I would think 9/26 because it's during the week, but 9/23 is DD's birthday and 9/22 would be more special  do you think there won't be much of a difference? If a weekday is waaaayy less crowded, then we will probably do that.



What are your travel dates?  I would be more inclined to suggest 9/26.  I would also keep an eye on the weather in case you have to make last minute changes and switch things around.  Here's a few links to help you decide but go with your instincts! 

Sept. 17-23
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=4

Sept. 24-30
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=5

My favorite FL weather website too:
https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US


----------



## mlee.sunny

FoxC63 said:


> What are your travel dates?  I would be more inclined to suggest 9/26.  I would also keep an eye on the weather in case you have to make last minute changes and switch things around.  Here's a few links to help you decide but go with your instincts!
> 
> Sept. 17-23
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=4
> 
> Sept. 24-30
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=09&yr=2017&cweek=5
> 
> My favorite FL weather website too:
> https://weather.com/weather/today/l/Orlando+FL+USFL0372:1:US



Travel dates are either 9/20 - 9/30 or 9/21 - 9/30 (still working out resort options!)

If I go ahead and buy the 9/26 tickets, will I be able to switch to 9/22 later on if I want to?

Thank you for the detailed answer!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Hmmmm DH will kill me if I add another party into the mix, but this is sounding more and more fun -- and being it'll be our one and only time in Disney over Halloween I'm thinking it'll be a must do



In 2016 Club Villain listed only one price $129 per person young or old.  No kid pricing.


----------



## FoxC63

mlee.sunny said:


> Travel dates are either 9/20 - 9/30 or 9/21 - 9/30 (still working out resort options!)
> If I go ahead and buy the 9/26 tickets, will I be able to switch to 9/22 later on if I want to?
> Thank you for the detailed answer!



I can't guarantee that you could do this but from everything I've read this is doable provided the new date has not been sold out.  Your best bet is to secure your hotel reservation first.  

I really don't know where this frenzy of purchasing tickets immediately is coming from it's just not necessary.  As stated by @monique5 , @Cluelyss  and myself there is simply no rush.  Please do not get caught up in this madness.  The numbers are there in the First Post of this thread, @monique5 has provided documented proof that these tickets do not sell out upon release.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Whether the CMs think that I am dorable or not, they better give me one of those goody bags as well before I give an adult temper tantrum!!
> 
> Updated:
> Just realize the H & V Halloween Dine starts on September 4. We are leaving on September 3.



Oh no!  I will say you can still see them in unique costumes.  
*June 5, 2017 - September 3, 2017* 
*Minnie's Summertime Dine* 
Head to Hollywood & Vine for a beach-inspired bash celebrating the sizzle of summer!

and enjoy the offerings:
Guests can *pose for pics* with popular Disney Characters, say “hi” to those stopping by and engage in table activities geared to the theme. Plus, the *party gifts* make great souvenirs!

After dinner, keep the festivities going with *Fantasmic! Dining Package VIP seating* for that evening’s show—it’s a can’t-miss mealtime experience!

I just booked mine for the Halloween one but if I ever get the chance to do this one just to get a photo and autograph I'd do it!


----------



## FoxC63

OMG!!! How Cute is THIS!?!!  Minnie's Summertime Dine 


Here's the DISboard 2016 link too:  
https://www.disboards.com/threads/minnies-summertime-dine-hollywood-and-vine.3517453/

I have never seen these costumes!  LOVE it!


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Oh no!  I will say you can still see them in unique costumes.
> *June 5, 2017 - September 3, 2017
> Minnie's Summertime Dine*
> Head to Hollywood & Vine for a beach-inspired bash celebrating the sizzle of summer!
> 
> and enjoy the offerings:
> Guests can *pose for pics* with popular Disney Characters, say “hi” to those stopping by and engage in table activities geared to the theme. Plus, the *party gifts* make great souvenirs!
> 
> After dinner, keep the festivities going with *Fantasmic! Dining Package VIP seating* for that evening’s show—it’s a can’t-miss mealtime experience!
> 
> I just booked mine for the Halloween one but if I ever get the chance to do this one just to get a photo and autograph I'd do it!



They do look cute in their summertime costumes.


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> OMG!!! How Cute is THIS!?!!  Minnie's Summertime Dine
> View attachment 236404
> 
> Here's the DISboard 2016 link too:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/minnies-summertime-dine-hollywood-and-vine.3517453/
> 
> I have never seen these costumes!  LOVE it!



I am sold! Changing my San Angel ressie to H & V.


----------



## ErinsMommy

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am holding onto my Tiffins dinner reservation in hopes of a ROL upgrade. I'm sad it didn't work out for your trip though.



Just so you know you can't upgrade a reservation like that - it has to be booked as a dining Rol . And we'll just either FP Rol or standby


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> I am sold! Changing my San Angel ressie to H & V.



Now I'm jealous!  You get the best of both on your trip!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Have Hollywood and Vine booked.  My travel agent at Dreams booked it because she couldnt get me Mamma Melrose Fantasmic Package which I booked the last 2 times.  Wasnt so sure about H & V but getting more excited.  I have 12:45pm booked on my first day at WDW with Fantasmic.  Trying to get it changed to dinner as food looks better at dinner.  But glad starting Sept 4 Minnie and Friends will be doing lunch too.  I will be going late September.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

American Idol is coming back to WDW no dates are confirmed when they'll be here but I wonder how this will impact crowd levels.  Here's the link:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...idol-auditions-as-the-show-returns-under-abc/


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> American Idol is coming back to WDW no dates are confirmed when they'll be here but I wonder how this will impact crowd levels.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...idol-auditions-as-the-show-returns-under-abc/



Is American Idol still on tv?? Lol


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> American Idol is coming back to WDW no dates are confirmed when they'll be here but I wonder how this will impact crowd levels.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...idol-auditions-as-the-show-returns-under-abc/



WOsj


ErinsMommy said:


> Is American Idol still on tv?? Lol


 I was about to say, American Idol just screams mid 2000's to me. Maybe a new name would serve it well.


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> American Idol is coming back to WDW no dates are confirmed when they'll be here but I wonder how this will impact crowd levels.  Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...idol-auditions-as-the-show-returns-under-abc/



Ick. Why? I thought it ran it's last season - and wore out it's welcome long before that.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

For all you Animal Kingdom lovers a new magic shot is available just for you!



Here's the link to help keep you updated:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/new-photopass-magic-shots-available-at-disneys-animal-kingdom/ 

Love memory maker!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Is Disney going retro?? First American Idol and now a magic shot from Its A Bug which is just as old and outdated.


----------



## FoxC63

@margievis 

Not sure if you found a link to your resort:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...ort-information-and-questions-thread.3374035/

It's just crazy, when I looked for this the only thing that came up was an old thread from 2009


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

ErinsMommy said:


> Is Disney going retro?? First American Idol and now a magic shot from Its A Bug which is just as old and outdated.



Oh my God don't tell me this stuff is considered retro! IM ONLY 24!!!!


----------



## SG131

AngelDisney said:


> Just realize the H & V Halloween Dine starts on September 4. We are leaving on September 3.


I was really hoping I'd get lucky and they'd start this as early as MNSSHP.....I'd much rather see the Halloween costumes than the summer fun.


----------



## ErinsMommy

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Oh my God don't tell me this stuff is considered retro! IM ONLY 24!!!!



Well for AK it's not current I just googled it and bugs life was in 1998


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Is Disney going retro?? First American Idol and now a magic shot from Its A Bug which is just as old and outdated.



Oh and don't forget the dresses at Cherry Tree Lane!  I have to admit I love those dresses and this magic shot too.  As for Idol it never bothered me on our trips before though I will add that fall was the least crowded time and I miss that I cannot begin to understand how this will impact it now.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Oh no!  I will say you can still see them in unique costumes.
> *June 5, 2017 - September 3, 2017
> Minnie's Summertime Dine*
> Head to Hollywood & Vine for a beach-inspired bash celebrating the sizzle of summer!
> 
> and enjoy the offerings:
> Guests can *pose for pics* with popular Disney Characters, say “hi” to those stopping by and engage in table activities geared to the theme. Plus, the *party gifts* make great souvenirs!
> 
> After dinner, keep the festivities going with *Fantasmic! Dining Package VIP seating* for that evening’s show—it’s a can’t-miss mealtime experience!
> 
> I just booked mine for the Halloween one but if I ever get the chance to do this one just to get a photo and autograph I'd do it!


What is this treat bag they give out for Halloween at H&V party bash?


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> What is this treat bag they give out for Halloween at H&V party bash?



Hmmm, I don't recall if @monique5 ever mentioned this.  Honestly I have no clue.  I'm really just going for the costumes before Disney changes them.  I'd like to see each season too as this is something they didn't have when we started going many many moons ago.


----------



## AngelDisney

SG131 said:


> I was really hoping I'd get lucky and they'd start this as early as MNSSHP.....I'd much rather see the Halloween costumes than the summer fun.



Totally agree!


----------



## Taylor Nicole

ErinsMommy said:


> Well for AK it's not current I just googled it and bugs life was in 1998


But the It's Tough to Be a Bug show is still at AK?


----------



## RigatoniFeline

ErinsMommy said:


> Well for AK it's not current I just googled it and bugs life was in 1998



My husband and I saw that movie on our first date!


----------



## MissMaryQC

WHY AREN'T TICKETS ON SALE YET???!!!


----------



## monique5

VillainFavs said:


> Club Villain was at Hollywood Studios.  I know the adult price was $129, not sure about kids.



Same price.


----------



## waydownunder

MeghanTy said:


> Meanwhile, I'm hoping for Club Villain again this year. Now THAT, I will pay more money for without a doubt and wake up at the crack of dawn to get those tickets.



Me too, we really would love to do this even if it means changing all my plans around to do it!!!


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> Oh no!  I will say you can still see them in unique costumes.
> *June 5, 2017 - September 3, 2017
> Minnie's Summertime Dine*
> Head to Hollywood & Vine for a beach-inspired bash celebrating the sizzle of summer!
> 
> and enjoy the offerings:
> Guests can *pose for pics* with popular Disney Characters, say “hi” to those stopping by and engage in table activities geared to the theme. Plus, the *party gifts* make great souvenirs!
> 
> After dinner, keep the festivities going with *Fantasmic! Dining Package VIP seating* for that evening’s show—it’s a can’t-miss mealtime experience!
> 
> I just booked mine for the Halloween one but if I ever get the chance to do this one just to get a photo and autograph I'd do it!



I don't remember getting any type of party gift, so maybe this is something new this year?  They gave us a fan that looked like a beach ball (maybe because it felt like it was around 120 degrees that night).


----------



## mickey1968

Bex258 said:


> From what I read of Club Villain it was super popular and would be crazy of them to not bring it back. Hopefully the CM just has nothing on the system and can only go with no because there is nothing there yet.



I think it is just not showing up in their systems yet. But it might be possible they decided they don't need the dinner packages for ROL if it hasn't turned out to be as popular as they thought (I don't know, just speculating.) Seriously doubt they would cancel RoL itself after all the humiliation of it being delayed a year.

Club Villain really was awesome, but I think I remember hearing that it was operated by the same department that does corporate events rather than the regular dining or event department, so that could have affected it being offered again. I really enjoyed it when I went and hope they offer it again. I would definitely go again.

On those asking about rowdy adults. Definitely not a problem when I was there. There were a fair amount of kids at the one I attended but not so many that they took over the place. I went solo and the family I sat with had a daughter that looked about 12ish. Pretty sure they thought I was crazy for being there by myself (lol!). The interactions with villains were awesome - Cruella, Maleficient, Evil Queen and Queen of Hearts with Dr. Facilier being part of the show but no meet and greet. They give you a 15 min timeslot to meet each character so you don't spend the whole time in line. Food was good too.


----------



## FoxC63

Kudmani said:


> I don't remember getting any type of party gift, so maybe this is something new this year?  *They gave us a fan that looked like a beach ball* (maybe because it felt like it was around 120 degrees that night).



Maybe that was your "party gift" _did it make a great souvenir?_


----------



## FoxC63

RigatoniFeline said:


> My husband and I saw that movie on our first date!



My husband took to me see "Aliens" with Sigourney Weaver, it was our third date.



I was so scared but it got us holding hands!


----------



## Kudmani

FoxC63 said:


> Maybe that was your "party gift" _did it make a great souvenir?_



Served us well at Fantasmic! that night. We were melting.


----------



## Gophers

Just bought tickets for MNSSHP for sept 26th.


----------



## AntJulie

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/


----------



## mamapenguin

Gophers said:


> Just bought tickets for MNSSHP for sept 26th.


Thank you. I just got mine too, but for August


----------



## Gophers

mamapenguin said:


> Thank you. I just got mine too, but for August


Awesome. Glad the waiting is over.


----------



## IrishNYC

TICKETS ARE ON SALE!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

No special pricing for Disney Visa cardholders?


----------



## Felicis

So the released prices, do they ever change? Like do they go up closer to the party? Are there ever any specials or anything


----------



## waydownunder

I just purchased our party tickets, so the last ADR I need is for Star Wars Dessert Party.  I have figured out our costumes with Hubby going as a pirate and I will be a neverland girl. I am currently making our costumes.  I am so excited I could burst .  Now just sorting out fastpasses.
ADR’S

8-11th Sep:

Universal Studio’s



09/12:

Move to POP Century Resort Early Morning

Hollywood Studios

1.10pm Sci-Fi Dine In

Star Wars Dessert Party (if I can get ADR)



09/13:

EPCOT:

Lunch at W&F Booths

5.50pm Coral Reef



09/14:

Magic Kingdom

8.10am 1900 Park Fare



09/15:

Animal Kingdom

6.30pm Yak & Yeti



09/16:

Hollywood Studios

11.00am 50’s Prime Time Café

5.00pm Hollywood & Vine – Minnie’s Halloween Dine (Fantasmic)



09/17:

Epcot

12.30pm Garden Grill



09/18:

Magic Kingdom

11.45 Cinderella’ Royal Table

6.20pm Be Our Guest



09/19:

Disney Springs

11.45am T-Rex

4.00pm Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party



09/20:

Disney Springs

6.30pm Planet Hollywood



09/21:

Animal Kingdom

10.20am Tusker House (ROL)



09/22:

Favorite Park


----------



## tippytoes

Is anyone else having trouble buying tickets from the Disney website? I keep getting this error message:
"Sorry, but we are unable to complete your purchase online at this time. Please call (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 for assistance, or try again later."

I'm purchasing from overseas, and I'm trying to avoid racking up international phone charges.


----------



## oceanscape

tippytoes said:


> Is anyone else having trouble buying tickets from the Disney website? I keep getting this error message:
> "Sorry, but we are unable to complete your purchase online at this time. Please call (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 for assistance, or try again later."
> 
> I'm purchasing from overseas, and I'm trying to avoid racking up international phone charges.


I was just coming on here to post exactly the same thing!

Trying desperately to book our MVMCP tickets and getting the same error message.  Thought it was my credit card but tried three different ones and get the same error every time. We are also purchasing from overseas (UK).

So frustrating!


----------



## iamfathom

I'm also getting the error when trying to book, also from the UK. Wondering if it's the bank stopping the transaction since it's an overseas purchase for a large amount.

I know they won't sell out straight away but I'm eager to get it booked.


----------



## tippytoes

iamfathom said:


> I'm also getting the error when trying to book, also from the UK. Wondering if it's the bank stopping the transaction since it's an overseas purchase for a large amount.
> 
> I know they won't sell out straight away but I'm eager to get it booked.



I don't think it's the bank stopping the transaction, I just made payment a couple days ago for my room booking on the same credit card, and that went through fine. The amount I paid for the room was more than the tickets too. I'm hoping it's just website maintenance, since it's the middle of the night there.

I hear you on the eagerness! It's irrational, I know, but I really just want to get my tickets sorted!


----------



## D Land Fan

Same message here for me (purchasing from canada).


----------



## waydownunder

tippytoes said:


> Is anyone else having trouble buying tickets from the Disney website? I keep getting this error message:
> "Sorry, but we are unable to complete your purchase online at this time. Please call (407) W-DISNEY or (407) 934-7639 for assistance, or try again later."
> 
> I'm purchasing from overseas, and I'm trying to avoid racking up international phone charges.



Keep trying, I had to try a few times before it went through, Good luck


----------



## TaraD426

I keep getting an error message when trying to purchase the tickets, and I am in the US. Even tried different cards and different browsers.


----------



## DWillowBay

Just got my MNSSHP tickets!!  SO excited!  Trip is now complete!   Only 109 days to wait!


----------



## TaraD426

Mine finally went through!


----------



## smallworldnh

IrishNYC said:


> TICKETS ARE ON SALE!



Whoohoo!  Just got mine for 9/24!!  SO excited!


----------



## tippytoes

Mine just went through as well! After about 80 attempts (I'm not kidding). My first time to WDW and I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## RigatoniFeline

Just got mine for 8/29. I didn't even think to check for special pricing for Disney Visa members. Just pulled the trigger because I was excited!


----------



## oceanmarina

Just bought 4 tickets for the 25th @  $309.32 - wow so expensive

But sooo happy I snagged them


----------



## GillianP1301

Just got tickets for the two parties I wanted, yay!  I don't see the dessert party yet though, anybody have any news on that? I'm pretty sure I was able to book both the MNSSP tickets and the dessert party at the same time last year.


----------



## JuneChickie

Does anyone know how to purchase them online without attaching them anyone.

Or do we have to call


----------



## The10sPro

Bought 2 tickets for 7 Sept. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

disneyfaninaz said:


> No special pricing for Disney Visa cardholders?



Only at Disneyland.


----------



## FoxC63

JuneChickie said:


> Does anyone know how to purchase them online without attaching them anyone.  Or do we have to call



Open a new MDE account or call


----------



## FoxC63

Felicis said:


> So the released prices, do they ever change? Like do they go up closer to the party? Are there ever any specials or anything



These prices are set in stone.  They will never discount them.


----------



## chrispeto

I just bought my tickets for August 25 the whole family is excited 


We can't wait


----------



## FoxC63

*Pricing for MNSSHP in 2017:*

Parties August 25 and 29 along with parties September 7, 10, 12, 17, and 24  – Adults (age 10+): $74.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $69.00 + tax

Parties September 19 and 26 – Adults (age 10+): $79.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $74.00 + tax

Parties September 15, 22, 29, and October 1 – Adults (age 10+): $88.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $83.00 + tax

Parties October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, and November 1 – Adults (age 10+): $94.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $89.00 + tax

Parties October 6, 13, 20, 27, and 29 – Adults (age 10+): $99.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $94.00 + tax

Party on Halloween, October 31 – Adults (age 10+): $115.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $110.00 + tax

Children 2 and under are complimentary.

Chip & Co link:
http://www.chipandco.com/mickeys-not-scary-halloween-party-walt-disney-world-now-sale-268346/


----------



## iamfathom

Tickets bought for Halloween Night!! Hugely expensive and no doubt a crowded night but I've never done anything special on the actual night of Halloween so figure it's worth it, if just this once. Can't wait!!


----------



## wolf29

We are all set for August 25th!


----------



## Stitch813

Got mine for Sep 17   

Quick question....do they automatically go onto your magicbands or is it something extra you need to print?


----------



## Lynne G

Ticket bought.  Expensive night.    But looking forward to it.   Yay!    Was tossed between October 1 and 3, but to save a few bucks, going on the 1st.  Hoping a Sunday night won't be too crowded.  Yay!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Got our tixs for 9/19 & 9/24! 

A side note: do they always put MNSSHP and MVMCP on sale same date??


----------



## Farro

I can print my tickets, but do you know how to link them to MDE?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Stitch813 said:


> Got mine for Sep 17
> 
> Quick question....do they automatically go onto your magicbands or is it something extra you need to print?



MB but I would print in case you need backup


----------



## ErinsMommy

Farro said:


> I can print my tickets, but do you know how to link them to MDE?



There should be a ticket number somewhere on there - add that where it says "add tickets"


----------



## Farro

ErinsMommy said:


> There should be a ticket number somewhere on there - add that where it says "add tickets"



Hmmm, all I see is the confirmation number.


----------



## FoxC63

RigatoniFeline said:


> Just got mine for 8/29. I didn't even think to check for special pricing for Disney Visa members. Just pulled the trigger because I was excited!



We don't get discounts anyway only in Disneyland.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Farro said:


> Hmmm, all I see is the confirmation number.



Try that


----------



## ErinsMommy

Farro said:


> Hmmm, all I see is the confirmation number.



I'm having same problem


----------



## FoxC63

Stitch813 said:


> Got mine for Sep 17
> 
> Quick question....do they automatically go onto your magicbands or is it something extra you need to print?



When you receive the plastic tickets in the mail look on the back.  There will be a 12 digit code on the lower left corner you will then assign these to each person.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Got our tixs for 9/19 & 9/24!
> 
> A side note: do they always put MNSSHP and MVMCP on sale same date??



YES!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> MB but I would print in case you need backup



Bring them with you to the party.  Just in Case.


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> I can print my tickets, but do you know how to link them to MDE?





ErinsMommy said:


> I'm having same problem



How did you purchase your tickets, are they going to mail them to you or are these vouchers?


----------



## mlee.sunny

Why do you think only 9/19 and 9/26 are the lowest prices? Those are Sundays, so crowds aren't projected to be super slow. Do you think the low prices are indicative of lower crowds!?


----------



## JayhawkFans

I'm assuming that annual passholder discounts do not apply when purchasing MNSSHP tickets in advance ....


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Thanks for the announcement Disney... 

But that's okay! Got our tickets for September 26th!


----------



## FoxC63

mlee.sunny said:


> Why do you think only 9/19 and 9/26 are the lowest prices? Those are Sundays, so crowds aren't projected to be super slow. Do you think the low prices are indicative of lower crowds!?



It's all about crowds.  I'm very surprised so many have jumped the gun and purchased tickets already since we still have no confirmation of all the discounts including CM discounts.


----------



## FoxC63

JayhawkFans said:


> I'm assuming that annual passholder discounts do not apply when purchasing MNSSHP tickets in advance ....



You would assume incorrectly.  They have specific party dates where they are discounted.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Not correct info.



If purchased through MDE they should be linked ?


----------



## Stitch813

FoxC63 said:


> When you receive the plastic tickets in the mail look on the back.  There will be a 12 digit code on the lower left corner you will then assign these to each person.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

JayhawkFans said:


> I'm assuming that annual passholder discounts do not apply when purchasing MNSSHP tickets in advance ....


It's very specific on dates, it seems this year they stop at october 19th.


----------



## izzy25

Got my tickets for 10/24!!  They are already linked in MDE, except n MDE the date says 25th, not 24th.   I verified my tickets are for the 24th.  Anyone else having thr same issue?  I'm assuming just a glitch somewhere.


----------



## MandLBee

Ugh. We just can't make that much more money appear. It's the same as adding another park day. At least the park will be decorated for it and we can watch the fireworks from our resort if we can stay up late enough!


----------



## Stitch813

izzy25 said:


> Got my tickets for 10/24!!  They are already linked in MDE, except n MDE the date says 25th, not 24th.   I verified my tickets are for the 24th.  Anyone else having thr same issue?  I'm assuming just a glitch somewhere.



I noticed that too...mine is for the 17th but says 18th on MDE...and it's Sep 18th 2016 lol...says it's good until Sep 18 2017...so guess they just give a year expiration or something?  I printed out tickets and they have the correct date on them so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## tinabina919

Do they just appear in MDE? I don't see mine. Just purchased for Oct. 3!


----------



## DWillowBay

I don't see mine in MDE either, but it says they are linked when I put in the confirmation number.   I'll give them some time for the system to catch up and give them a call tomorrow if they don't show up on MDE.


----------



## William Ades

Tickets are available now!!!


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> Got our tixs for 9/19 & 9/24!
> 
> A side note: do they always put MNSSHP and MVMCP on sale same date??



Yes.


----------



## monique5

JayhawkFans said:


> I'm assuming that annual passholder discounts do not apply when purchasing MNSSHP tickets in advance ....



In the past it has for select dates & DVC discounts. Tickets went on sale before prices were released this year.


----------



## GillianP1301

I bought 2 nights in one transaction and got the print at home tickets no problem, but only the first night is showing on MDE.


----------



## kristenrice

I want to go to the party on the 17th and I am a DVC member.  Are there only a limited number of discounted tickets available?  Or will I still be able to get the discount as long as the party hasn't sold out?  I have the funds available now, but I don't really want to commit them this early unless I have to.  There are three party dates during our trip and they happen to be the last three dates that are available for DVC/AP discounts.


----------



## lindsayjs

Tickets! Now should i wait a few weeks on the off chance they'll release a military discount?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> When you receive the plastic tickets in the mail look on the back.  There will be a 12 digit code on the lower left corner you will then assign these to each person.



But if you chose to get them via email, then you wont get a plastic ticket?


----------



## GillianP1301

DWillowBay said:


> I don't see mine in MDE either, but it says they are linked when I put in the confirmation number.   I'll give them some time for the system to catch up and give them a call tomorrow if they don't show up on MDE.



This is my plan as well. Only 1 of our 2 nights I purchased are showing on MDE, but both are on one confirmation number. I've got the print at home tickets, so it's not really an issue other than I'd like to see everything in order on MDE, but I'll give it a few days to let the dust settle before calling.


----------



## TiszBear

Just bought my tickets for October 19!  I opted for the hard ticket as there are 2 people who are going with me that have never been and really wanted the tickets!  So happy and doing the happy dance!!!


----------



## fabgurrl

Bought our tickets for September 1 can't wait to see you guys there!!!!!


----------



## GillianP1301

Now I'm waiting on the Halloween dessert party to open for booking... I feel like I'm constantly waiting on something for this trip.


----------



## biondagirl

Just ordered ours!  So excited.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

I woke up around 2:30AM this morning and checked the Boards (of course, what else is there to do) and saw the tickets were available.  I tried over and over and over and kept getting the error message and then these Boards were down for awhile.  Irrational 5AM me woke up for work and just hoped the site would work and there would be tickets left.  

Long story short, got our 4 tickets for Aug 29 and our first MNSSHP and will probably get to MK at 4:00 that day and see people buying tickets at the door and realize all this worrying was completely unnecessary.    Either way, SOO excited!


----------



## lawboysam

Tickets bought!! And now... to wait for the Hallowishes Dessert party news. And for them to hopefully open up table service dining past 6:15, because I think that's the only way we're getting Be Our Guest (we're going to two parties, so going there at like, 6:20 isn't a waste to us).


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> *Pricing for MNSSHP in 2017:*
> 
> Parties August 25 and 29 along with parties September 7, 10, 12, 17, and 24  – Adults (age 10+): $74.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $69.00 + tax
> 
> Parties September 19 and 26 – Adults (age 10+): $79.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $74.00 + tax
> 
> Parties September 15, 22, 29, and October 1 – Adults (age 10+): $88.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $83.00 + tax
> 
> Parties October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, and November 1 – Adults (age 10+): $94.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $89.00 + tax
> 
> Parties October 6, 13, 20, 27, and 29 – Adults (age 10+): $99.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $94.00 + tax
> 
> Party on Halloween, October 31 – Adults (age 10+): $115.00 + tax     Children (ages 3 to 9): $110.00 + tax
> 
> Children 2 and under are complimentary.
> 
> Chip & Co link:
> http://www.chipandco.com/mickeys-not-scary-halloween-party-walt-disney-world-now-sale-268346/



Curious as to why the price difference between 9/19 and 9/24.  Its only $5 per ticket so no big deal but interesting.


----------



## William Ades

lindsayjs said:


> Tickets! Now should i wait a few weeks on the off chance they'll release a military discount?


Military Tickets should already be available. Contact your local MWR or Disney Directly.


----------



## apdebord

Bought for last MNSSHP and first MVMCP  Thankful for at least 1 AP party discount! Glad to have it done. 

Now the wait begins for F&W event details


----------



## shughamster

What sort of attendance would MK have for the August 25 party? Or the parties in general?


----------



## Farro

FoxC63 said:


> How did you purchase your tickets, are they going to mail them to you or are these vouchers?



Hi,

I chose the print at home option.

I feel like this happened last time, but they ended up showing in MDE at some point. The printed copies say to bring with us to parks as these are our tickets, so I will do that. I though our names were on them last time too, but not this time.


----------



## FoxC63

MandLBee said:


> Ugh. We just can't make that much more money appear. *It's the same as adding another park day*. At least the park will be decorated for it and we can watch the fireworks from our resort if we can stay up late enough!



That's why so many use this like a park ticket and only go between 4-midnight.  So does this mean you're out?


----------



## merry_nbright

Any news on if Military discounts were released and the dates? I can't call at the moment, working!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Interesting how they gave higher pricing for certain days. We had planned on going Friday, Sept 15, but those tiks were $88. Tuesday, Sept 12 is $74, $15 cheaper per person! And probably even less crowded! So I guess we are doing it Tuesday. We had originally planned on doing MK RD on Wednesday, so didn't want to stay up late at the party the night before. But I had manipulated our schedule more and switched it to Sunday morning instead, so this will work out nicely!


----------



## mlee.sunny

Wait, so where is everyone seeing the AP discounts? I have an AP and do not see them.


----------



## FoxC63

kristenrice said:


> I want to go to the party on the 17th and I am a DVC member.  Are there only a limited number of discounted tickets available?  Or will I still be able to get the discount as long as the party hasn't sold out?  I have the funds available now, but I don't really want to commit them this early unless I have to.  There are three party dates during our trip and they happen to be the last three dates that are available for DVC/AP discounts.



I found DVC Discounts & posted.


----------



## kristenabelle

iamfathom said:


> Tickets bought for Halloween Night!! Hugely expensive and no doubt a crowded night but I've never done anything special on the actual night of Halloween so figure it's worth it, if just this once. Can't wait!!



Same! It'll be an experience for sure!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> It's all about crowds.  I'm very surprised so many have jumped the gun and purchased tickets already since we still have no confirmation of all the discounts including CM discounts.



For me at least, there are only 2 days that we can do the party on because we made ADRs and plans for other days -- so discount or no discount, I'm locked into those 2 dates.  This is why I think Disney should revamp their whole 180 day dining thing so people aren't already locked into plans when they either announce party tickets or other special events.


----------



## Bex258

I just got my September 24th and 26th tickets. 

I wouldn't get any discounts and I'm happier knowing that I have that part of my trip sorted. I haven't actually paid for my trip yet, I'm still on my $50/£50 deposit  but I'm paying it off next month along with my credit card bill that will have the parties on it. I have my money in a savings account that has a bonus rate as long as I don't take out anything in a month hence the holding on to it all and doing it in one month plan.

I wish I could have had actual tickets but it was $25 to post them  so I went with email to have them on my Magic band. So far nothing is on the MDE and I got both parties in the same transaction.

Should I be looking at my reservations and tickets or on my itinerary? My Extra morning magic ticket is on my itinerary. (so far no neither have information but its early days yet, it took a while for my reservation information to come up before).


----------



## Kudmani

mlee.sunny said:


> Wait, so where is everyone seeing the AP discounts? I have an AP and do not see them.



When you go to purchase your tickets, you can select to see dates/prices for passholders.


----------



## Flynnismine

apdebord said:


> Bought for last MNSSHP and first MVMCP  Thankful for at least 1 AP party discount! Glad to have it done.
> 
> Now the wait begins for F&W event details



Right there with ya. I just bought MNSSHP tixs for DD and I on Oct 1 and Oct 3 and got the AP discount but no AP discount for our MVMCP tixs on Dec 21. Just waiting now for the Star Wars dessert party schedule for October and CP dining packages for December to be released.


----------



## William Ades

lindsayjs said:


> Tickets! Now should i wait a few weeks on the off chance they'll release a military discount?


Military tickets should already be available. There isn't a delay from when they are released to the public to my knowledge. Check with your local MWR or preferably Disney Ticket Office directly.


----------



## GillianP1301

I decided to check my phone app MDE since through my computer I was only seeing the Aug 29th party linked and not the Sept 1st. Well, phone app MDE has both parties linked. Aug 29th has correct date and Sept 1 is listed as Sept 2. So looks like MDE is it's usually glitch free self today.


----------



## Patrick G.

*Thank You. Your Order Is Confirmed.*

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Tickets*

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party - September 7, 2017 (Ages 10+), Quantity: 4


----------



## mlee.sunny

Kudmani said:


> When you go to purchase your tickets, you can select to see dates/prices for passholders.



Got it! Thank you! Just got my tickets for the 26th


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Just bought ours for 8/29 and 9/1!!!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

GillianP1301 said:


> I bought 2 nights in one transaction and got the print at home tickets no problem, but only the first night is showing on MDE.



I did the same and neither of my dates are showing in MDE!


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> Any news on if Military discounts were released and the dates? I can't call at the moment, working!



I tried but cannot get through.  I'll try again later today.  If you contact them before I do could you please post all the ticket prices.  Thank you


----------



## Disneymom1126

izzy25 said:


> Got my tickets for 10/24!!  They are already linked in MDE, except n MDE the date says 25th, not 24th.   I verified my tickets are for the 24th.  Anyone else having thr same issue?  I'm assuming just a glitch somewhere.



The 24th is our party date as well


----------



## FoxC63

Flynnismine said:


> Right there with ya. I just bought MNSSHP tixs for DD and I on Oct 1 and Oct 3 and got the AP discount but no AP discount for our MVMCP tixs on Dec 21. Just waiting now for the Star Wars dessert party schedule for October and CP dining packages for December to be released.



Found & Posted.  Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> But if you chose to get them via email, then you wont get a plastic ticket?



Correct.  But you can exchange at the park or perhaps at your resort.


----------



## Geomom

FoxC63 said:


> Do you happen to have all the DVC discounts available?  Could you please post them?  Thank you.


DVC and AP rates/dates are the same.  Saves you around $5/ticket.
8/25, 8/29, 9/1, 9/7, 9/10, 9/12, 9/17, 9/24: $69/$64
9/19, 9/26: $73/$68
9/15, 9/22, 9/29, 10/1: $79/$74
10/3, 10/5, 10/9, 10/10, 10/12, 10/15, 10/17, 10/19: $89/$84


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I chose the print at home option.
> 
> I feel like this happened last time, but they ended up showing in MDE at some point. The printed copies say to bring with us to parks as these are our tickets, so I will do that. I though our names were on them last time too, but not this time.



Sorry for the delay, so many questions and had to take DS to school.  Give the system time they should post to MDE


----------



## Geomom

Got our tix for 10/9.  We have both AP and DVC, decided to use the AP discount.  Chose the free mailing option and tix were already listed on MDE.

Scary amount to pay when you already have an AP...$379.16 for the 4 of us!  I know it used to cost less, but I thought it was too much then to take the kids as they couldn't stay awake that long.  Decided to finally do it this year as my oldest will be a high school senior in the fall.


----------



## FoxC63

2017 Annual Passholder Pricing

August 25, 29


Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax

September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24



Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax

September 19, 26


Adult: $73 + tax, Child: $68 + tax

September 15, 22, 29

Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax

October 1

Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax

October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19

Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax

2017 Disney Vacation Club Member Pricing


August 25, 29


Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax

September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24



Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax

September 19, 26


Adult: $73 + tax, Child: $68 + tax

September 15, 22, 29

Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax

October 1

Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax

October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19

Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax


----------



## FoxC63

Geomom said:


> DVC and AP rates/dates are the same.  Saves you around $5/ticket.
> 8/25, 8/29, 9/1, 9/7, 9/10, 9/12, 9/17, 9/24: $69/$64
> 9/19, 9/26: $73/$68
> 9/15, 9/22, 9/29, 10/1: $79/$74
> 10/3, 10/5, 10/9, 10/10, 10/12, 10/15, 10/17, 10/19: $89/$84



Just found it thank you!  Man this morning has been busy!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Woohoo! Candy high here we come.


----------



## ErinsMommy

When do they put out what party dates the discount tickets will be made available to CM or others?  Already got our tickets so not worried about price, just moreso crowds that the discount tickets will bring in.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Just found it thank you!  Man this morning has been busy!


I got my tickets 10/17 and 10/19


----------



## Kindermouse

Lynne G said:


> Ticket bought.  Expensive night.    But looking forward to it.   Yay!    Was tossed between October 1 and 3, but to save a few bucks, going on the 1st.  Hoping a Sunday night won't be too crowded.  Yay!



I had that thought too but I just cant rearrange my ADRs. Hopefully since the 3rd costs more it will at least be less crowded. 




FoxC63 said:


> We don't get discounts anyway only in Disneyland.



If it makes Disney Visa card holders feel better the Disney visa discount that DL party goers get turned out to be less of a discount than advertised when you add in fees associated with it so it is no great loss for WDW party goers. Disney visa holders had to call DL to get their discount on the purchase, but if you purchased by phone you had to do a hard ticket that was mailed to you. Once they charged you for shipping and handling fee's the discount practically disappeared. Its like a discount bait and switch. Youre just was well off at WDW without a Disney Visa discount.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Good thing I checked the board before work!


----------



## ErinsMommy

This is so cool, my last piece of Minnie Mouse luggage is coming today too!!


----------



## Bex258

GillianP1301 said:


> I decided to check my phone app MDE since through my computer I was only seeing the Aug 29th party linked and not the Sept 1st. Well, phone app MDE has both parties linked. Aug 29th has correct date and Sept 1 is listed as Sept 2. So looks like MDE is it's usually glitch free self today.



I just checked my phone app, mine says:-

September 29th 2016 valid through 09/27/17
September 25th 2016 valid through 09/25/17

supposed to be 24th and 26th  so I'll keep and eye on that and call them in a couple of days.


----------



## Farro

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry for the delay, so many questions and had to take DS to school.  Give the system time they should post to MDE but as far as how to assign them to you and your husband this I honestly don't know but I will look into it.



It asked for our names when purchasing, so they should link to each of us automatically, thanks!


----------



## Stitch813

So that's taken care of....now just need them to announce Star Wars dessert parties for September and I'm done!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> I just checked my phone app, mine says:-
> 
> September 29th 2016 valid through 09/27/17
> September 25th 2016 valid through 09/25/17
> 
> supposed to be 24th and 26th  so I'll keep and eye on that and call them in a couple of days.



Same here - its still not showing up on the desktop MDE, but on the app it has 9/20/16 and 9/25/16.  Good ole Disney IT!


----------



## Farro

Kind of lame that my tickets were $94 a person, while earlier in the month about $75?

I know because it's closer to Halloween, but still....


----------



## Gophers

Flynnismine said:


> Right there with ya. I just bought MNSSHP tixs for DD and I on Oct 1 and Oct 3 and got the AP discount but no AP discount for our MVMCP tixs on Dec 21. Just waiting now for the Star Wars dessert party schedule for October and CP dining packages for December to be released.


What is MVMCP?


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> It asked for our names when purchasing, so they should link to each of us automatically, thanks!



I thought you said they weren't linking?  This is what I was going to look into.


----------



## FoxC63

Gophers said:


> What is MVMCP?



Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party


----------



## dfurst05

I leave the board for one night and this is what happens... holy smokes!!

I left my Disney GC at home today so I will have to run back over my lunch hour to grab it and then order my tickets.

Glad to see that our party date (Sept 17th) is on the lowest end of the price spectrum.

For those who have ordered in the past or already ordered for this year - if I order online can I have the plastic party tickets shipped to me? Or do I have to order over the phone in order to get them in the mail?


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party


My tickets are not in my MDE. The computer lines are surely busy and hopefully this evening things will be better.


----------



## Farro

FoxC63 said:


> I thought you said they weren't linking?  This is what I was going to look into.



No, sorry - our names aren't on the paper ticket. When I try to link in MDE, says they are already linked, but nothing is showing up. From reading here, I think it will show up at some point! 

otherwise, I'll just bring the paper tickets.


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> It's all about crowds.  I'm very surprised so many have jumped the gun and purchased tickets already since we still have no confirmation of all the discounts including CM discounts.



waiting patiently here I dont want to get stuck with a CM discount night if possible an surely not a last discounted party of the season situation. I have 2 possible party night to choose from so CM discounts should be posted in the next couple of weeks right? then agin who knows with all the craziness this year-no announcement at all of prices before tickets opened . Disney is messing with the order of things. if they keep going t this rate the world will fall into chaos . 




Farro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I chose the print at home option.
> 
> I feel like this happened last time, but they ended up showing in MDE at some point. The printed copies say to bring with us to parks as these are our tickets, so I will do that. I though our names were on them last time too, but not this time.



Is there no eticket option? at DL we have etickets and you can just bring it up on your phone from your email an they scan it. I prefer an eticket since I can loose it or forget it at home but if the only choices are by mail or print at home I have some thinking to do.


----------



## Regan117

Bought for Sept. 1 - no AP discount. I forgot to tick the box for AP rates. Kinda bummed about that but it's only $10.


----------



## Gophers

FoxC63 said:


> Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party


Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> When do they put out what party dates the discount tickets will be made available to CM or others?  Already got our tickets so not worried about price, just moreso crowds that the discount tickets will bring in.



Was very surprised Disney did not release an announcement so anything goes.  I am looking into CM & Military discounts.  I keep getting the busy signal for the Military.


----------



## FoxC63

dfurst05 said:


> I leave the board for one night and this is what happens... holy smokes!!
> 
> I left my Disney GC at home today so I will have to run back over my lunch hour to grab it and then order my tickets.
> 
> Glad to see that our party date (Sept 17th) is on the lowest end of the price spectrum.
> 
> For those who have ordered in the past or already ordered for this year - if I order online can I have the plastic party tickets shipped to me? Or do I have to order over the phone in order to get them in the mail?



That price doesn't mean it's of "Value"  Get them SHIPPED.


----------



## RedK

Anyone know the typical times for the parades and the fireworks? I couldn't find the times on the official site.


----------



## dfurst05

FoxC63 said:


> That price doesn't mean it's of "Value"  Get them SHIPPED.



Not sure what you mean?


----------



## Landry

Question: My DW & I have APs but my DMIL does not and is going to the party. I have an option to buy an AP discount ticket & put her on it. Will this cause an issue later? First time buying with a mix of AP/Non-AP.


----------



## Art08

I want to get them for November first, I'm wanting to wait until pay day but I'm worried they'll be sold out by next Thursday. Logically, they more than likely won't because it's a Wednesday in November but I'm still concerned. How fast do these tickets sell out?


----------



## dfurst05

Art08 said:


> I want to get them for November first, I'm wanting to wait until pay day but I'm worried they'll be sold out by next Thursday. Logically, they more than likely won't because it's a Wednesday in November but I'm still concerned. How fast do these tickets sell out?



The first post of this thread says that last year the first party to sell out was the party on Halloween night and tickets sold out on September 16th. So there is still about 4 months until that time. Not saying it won't be different this year but I think if you need to wait until pay day you should be just fine.


----------



## monique5

Art08 said:


> I want to get them for November first, I'm wanting to wait until pay day but I'm worried they'll be sold out by next Thursday. Logically, they more than likely won't because it's a Wednesday in November but I'm still concerned. How fast do these tickets sell out?



Not that fast. You actually have a few months. Most just want them bought & paid for, then to ensure have tickets if sales were to be different this year. See Post #2 for actual dates tickets sold out for each party, be mindful not many parties sold out last year.


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> waiting patiently here I don't want to get stuck with a CM discount night if possible an surely not a last discounted party of the season situation. I have 2 possible party night to choose from so CM discounts should be posted in the next couple of weeks right? then again who knows with all the craziness this year-no announcement at all of prices before tickets opened . Disney is messing with the order of things. if they keep going at this rate the world will fall into chaos .



I'm so glad you're waiting for the CM & Military Discounts.  Even though my MNSSHP dates are Oct 29 & Oct 31 I'll wait to buy mine too.  They aren't going anywhere and there no discounts ever.

I was very surprised there was no announcement too.  It was very chaotic this morning, I was trying to help others while taking care of my son and texting @monique5  CRAZY for sure!


----------



## merry_nbright

Art08 said:


> I want to get them for November first, I'm wanting to wait until pay day but I'm worried they'll be sold out by next Thursday. Logically, they more than likely won't because it's a Wednesday in November but I'm still concerned. How fast do these tickets sell out?



You should be okay! I waited until a week before I was leaving for my tickets two years ago and had no problem!


----------



## Regan117

sheila14 said:


> My tickets are not in my MDE. The computer lines are surely busy and hopefully this evening things will be better.



Mine aren't showing on MDE either, but they ARE showing on the app. So I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Lehuaann

dfurst05 said:


> I leave the board for one night and this is what happens... holy smokes!!
> 
> I left my Disney GC at home today so I will have to run back over my lunch hour to grab it and then order my tickets.
> 
> Glad to see that our party date (Sept 17th) is on the lowest end of the price spectrum.
> 
> For those who have ordered in the past or already ordered for this year - if I order online can I have the plastic party tickets shipped to me? Or do I have to order over the phone in order to get them in the mail?



Yes, you can choose hard tickets/shipped via online ordering.

We may be there on the 17th as well


----------



## GillianP1301

Regan117 said:


> Mine aren't showing on MDE either, but they ARE showing on the app. So I wouldn't worry.



I agree, if you have a confirmation email and your print at home tickets (if you chose that option) then the MDE piece will sort itself out. No wonder they stagger the release of any special events, tickets, new attractions, etc... They seem to blow up MDE every time they do.


----------



## JuneChickie

FoxC63 said:


> Open a new MDE account or call




I'll give them a call and see what they say.

Last year they gave me a hard time about that because I was in the system
and it wanted to connect it to my bands.   
Wound up getting a supervisor to do it. I was hoping for an easier way


----------



## SG131

izzy25 said:


> Got my tickets for 10/24!!  They are already linked in MDE, except n MDE the date says 25th, not 24th.   I verified my tickets are for the 24th.  Anyone else having thr same issue?  I'm assuming just a glitch somewhere.



I almost had a heart attack when my Sept 1 tickets showed Sept 2 since we leave the 2nd! I thought in my tired state I screwed something then double checked my confirmation and realized it had to be a glitch.


----------



## Farro

Regan117 said:


> Mine aren't showing on MDE either, but they ARE showing on the app. So I wouldn't worry.



Thanks for this! I see our tickets on the app also, yay!

We are going on 10/26, paper says 10/26 but app says valid through 10/27. I'm assuming that means 10/26?


----------



## CarolinaBeast

Hi Everyone,

We are planning a trip in mid-September and are trying to decide on which day to attend the MNSSHP, either on a Sunday or a Tuesday.  

We had assumed that more locals would attend on a Sunday.  However, Tuesday tickets in September are more expensive than Sunday tickets in September.  Given that Disney charges more based on demand, this would indicate that Tuesdays are busier.

If anyone has insight into this, we would really appreciate it as we would prefer to attend on a less crowded night, if there is such a thing anymore. 

Thanks!


----------



## Regan117

Farro said:


> Thanks for this! I see our tickets on the app also, yay!
> 
> We are going on 10/26, paper says 10/26 but app says valid through 10/27. I'm assuming that means 10/26?



I'd assume because the party goes until midnight?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Regan117 said:


> I'd assume because the party goes until midnight?



its a glitch.  lol


----------



## FoxC63

Regan117 said:


> Bought for Sept. 1 - no AP discount. I forgot to tick the box for AP rates. Kinda bummed about that but it's only $10.



You can call and get a refund or do it when you're there


----------



## ErinsMommy

GillianP1301 said:


> I agree, if you have a confirmation email and your print at home tickets (if you chose that option) then the MDE piece will sort itself out. No wonder they stagger the release of any special events, tickets, new attractions, etc... They seem to blow up MDE every time they do.



its so weird because my emails dont have a number on them under the barcode. just the barcode.  i really hate MDE on days like this.


----------



## Regan117

ErinsMommy said:


> its a glitch.  lol



It isn't a glitch. We go to the Halloween party every year and our tickets always say they expire the day after the party.


----------



## kimberwee

I almost had a panic attack when I logged in to see that our date was "unavailable"
Apparently, my DVC discount button was clicked by default and I didn't realize it.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Regan117 said:


> It isn't a glitch. We go to the Halloween party every year and our tickets always say they expire the day after the party.



Many of our tickets are for the wrong day entirely - for example it says 9/25/16 when my party ticket is 9/24/17. Has nothing to do with the valid through date.


----------



## FoxC63

Landry said:


> Question: My DW & I have APs but my DMIL does not and is going to the party. I have an option to buy an AP discount ticket & put her on it. Will this cause an issue later? First time buying with a mix of AP/Non-AP.



No it should not.  You're good to go.


----------



## Bex258

Regan117 said:


> I'd assume because the party goes until midnight?



That makes sense. Not the bit were it tells me ticket is valid for 2016 though.



CarolinaBeast said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are planning a trip in mid-September and are trying to decide on which day to attend the MNSSHP, either on a Sunday or a Tuesday.
> 
> We had assumed that more locals would attend on a Sunday.  However, Tuesday tickets in September are more expensive than Sunday tickets in September.  Given that Disney charges more based on demand, this would indicate that Tuesdays are busier.
> 
> If anyone has insight into this, we would really appreciate it as we would prefer to attend on a less crowded night, if there is such a thing anymore.
> 
> Thanks!



From what I've read on Kenny the Pirate he seems to like Sunday as being quieter.

This isn't the most current year but if you search the party you'll get more information.

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/05/01/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-dates-and-costs/


----------



## ErinsMommy

Regan117 said:


> It isn't a glitch. We go to the Halloween party every year and our tickets always say they expire the day after the party.



Glitch


----------



## mickey1968

disneyfaninaz said:


> No special pricing for Disney Visa cardholders?


Never have been for MNSSHP, just the Disneyland version. We're just not that special to them.


----------



## Regan117

ErinsMommy said:


> View attachment 236496
> 
> Glitch



Well I'm going to go by what it says when we go to the party EVERY SINGLE YEAR. Our tickets always have the next day as the expiration date on MDE.


----------



## ThornXBL

Apologies if this has been asked already, but is there a way to get AP discounted tickets for MNSSHP if I was planning to upgrade my ticket to an AP on my arrival day?
Or would I need to buy normal priced tickets and just ask for a price adjustment on them at Guest Relations when I actually do my upgrade-to-AP?


----------



## junebug21981

Got my tickets for Oct. 5th!!!! So excited to go to this... It has been on my Disney bucket list way too long!


----------



## FoxC63

kristenrice said:


> I want to go to the party on the 17th and I am a DVC member.  Are there only a limited number of discounted tickets available?  Or will I still be able to get the discount as long as the party hasn't sold out?  I have the funds available now, but I don't really want to commit them this early unless I have to.  There are three party dates during our trip and they happen to be the last three dates that are available for DVC/AP discounts.



You should be fine to purchase them later.  There is no rush.


----------



## DougEMG

Got our tickets for Aug 25th.  Certainly wasn't expecting to be able to go to a Halloween party in Aug, so that was a pleasant surprise as it is a favourite of my daughters.


----------



## Farro

ErinsMommy said:


> View attachment 236496
> 
> Glitch



No though, it says valid thru 9/20, so the party ticket is 9/19 until midnight.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Regan117 said:


> Well I'm going to go by what it says when we go to the party EVERY SINGLE YEAR. Our tickets always have the next day as the expiration date on MDE.



Again Im not talking about the expiration date, rather the PARTY DATE on the ticket.  Unless I can time travel back to 2016, I'm pretty sure the date is wrong.


----------



## Farro

ErinsMommy said:


> Again Im not talking about the expiration date, rather the PARTY DATE on the ticket.  Unless I can time travel back to 2016, I'm pretty sure the date is wrong.



Oh I see what you are saying...weird.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Farro said:


> No though, it says valid thru 9/20, so the party ticket is 9/19 until midnight.



Maybe I'm not making it clear -- my party ticket is for 9/19/17, that's what the ticket correctly says.  MDE says my party ticket is 9/20/16.  Wrong day/wrong year.


----------



## mickey1968

iamfathom said:


> Tickets bought for Halloween Night!! Hugely expensive and no doubt a crowded night but I've never done anything special on the actual night of Halloween so figure it's worth it, if just this once. Can't wait!!


There is nothing better than being at MNSSHP on actual Halloween Night! It will be crowded and you will need to have a plan of attack, but the atmosphere will be so electric with excitement! I am going that night again and I can't wait!


----------



## FoxC63

JuneChickie said:


> I'll give them a call and see what they say.
> 
> Last year they gave me a hard time about that because I was in the system
> and it wanted to connect it to my bands.
> Wound up getting a supervisor to do it. I was hoping for an easier way



They'll still give you a hard time because in their minds you're trying to secure 6 FP in one day and your allowed only 3.


----------



## JuneChickie

FoxC63 said:


> They'll still give you a hard time because in their minds you're trying to secure 6 FP in one day and your allowed only 3.



Huh  

they would have to be attached to someone to do that ,,

and if that person already has 3 there isn't a way to get 3 more just because you have that ticket  

I want ticked not attached to anyone this early because I want to give them as gifts for birthdays .


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

I bought for 8/29 and 9/1.  8/29 is fine on both computer and app but I also have the wrong dates on the app for the 9/1 party and they are not showing up at all on the computer.  Oh, and we have an extra 9 day park hopper out there for both of us.  Spent about an hour on the phone and they opened a ticket.  My receipt is correct though so not too worried.


----------



## Kudmani

Landry said:


> Question: My DW & I have APs but my DMIL does not and is going to the party. I have an option to buy an AP discount ticket & put her on it. Will this cause an issue later? First time buying with a mix of AP/Non-AP.



They will check to see that everyone has an AP when you arrive.


----------



## JuneChickie

mickey1968 said:


> There is nothing better than being at MNSSHP on actual Halloween Night! It will be crowded and you will need to have a plan of attack, but the atmosphere will be so electric with excitement! I am going that night again and I can't wait!




This is so TRUE ,,, I love it on Halloween nite


----------



## FoxC63

Is everyone here good to go?  I've been scrolling back and forth trying to make sure your questions have been answered doesn't matter by who.  Don't want to leave anyone hanging.


----------



## kimberwee

Will there be more MK Restaurant Dining times released now, that are bookable if we have tix?


----------



## mickey1968

JayhawkFans said:


> I'm assuming that annual passholder discounts do not apply when purchasing MNSSHP tickets in advance ....


When you go in to buy your tickets make sure you are logged in. You should then see a second button to see AP prices. They are only on certain days up through mid-October. The discounts range from $5-10.


----------



## kenshinelite

junebug21981 said:


> Got my tickets for Oct. 5th!!!! So excited to go to this... It has been on my Disney bucket list way too long!


Us too! Same day so excited


----------



## FoxC63

JuneChickie said:


> Huh they would have to be attached to someone to do that ,, and if that person already has 3 there isn't a way to get 3 more just because you have that ticket I want ticked not attached to anyone this early because I want to give them as gifts for birthdays .



Which is fine, but that's not how they see it until you explain it to them.  I don't think they get many people trying to buy party tickets as gifts.  Not saying this never happens, just saying most are not sure how to handle it.


----------



## Lehuaann

Landry said:


> Question: My DW & I have APs but my DMIL does not and is going to the party. I have an option to buy an AP discount ticket & put her on it. Will this cause an issue later? First time buying with a mix of AP/Non-AP.



AP'ers can usually bring up to 3 additional guests (per AP card).  So as long as DMIL is entering with one of you, she should be fine.


----------



## FoxC63

ThornXBL said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already, but is there a way to get AP discounted tickets for MNSSHP if I was planning to upgrade my ticket to an AP on my arrival day?
> Or would I need to buy normal priced tickets and just ask for a price adjustment on them at Guest Relations when I actually do my upgrade-to-AP?



No.  You would need to buy normal priced tickets and just ask for a price adjustment on them at Guest Relations when you actually do upgrade-to-AP.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

I just purchased our tickets for 10/10. May do a second party for 10/13, but not going to purchase yet. Waiting to see if ROL or CL open up first. If I can't get either of those booked for 10/13 then I will purchase party tickets for that night. This is plan of attack right now.


----------



## Lightsoutx12

So I'm looking there now and is Halloween night already sold out??? That is nuts.


----------



## mickey1968

Just thought I would mention that the party tickets look just like the regular tickets. They aren't a special design for Halloween or Christmas. I was disappointed the first time I went because I was expecting special tix. Now I just do will call and they show up on my MB without picking anything up.


----------



## Lehuaann

FoxC63 said:


> No.  You would need to buy normal priced tickets and just ask for a price adjustment on them at Guest Relations when you actually do upgrade-to-AP.



Also, to piggyback on this answer - it's not always easy getting GR to give a party AP/DVC price adjustment.  They ended up giving us a gift card last year instead.


----------



## FoxC63

kimberwee said:


> Will there be more MK Restaurant Dining times released now, that are bookable if we have tix?



Waiting for September & October calendar updates from Disney.  Not exactly sure when they'll release.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Lightsoutx12 said:


> So I'm looking there now and is Halloween night already sold out??? That is nuts.



I just logged in and was able to click on 10/31 to buy tixs.


----------



## FoxC63

Lehuaann said:


> AP'ers can usually bring up to 3 additional guests (per AP card).  So as long as DMIL is entering with one of you, she should be fine.



That is correct.  Like I said you should be good to go.


----------



## CarolinaBeast

Bex258 said:


> From what I've read on Kenny the Pirate he seems to like Sunday as being quieter.
> 
> This isn't the most current year but if you search the party you'll get more information.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/05/01/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-dates-and-costs/



Thanks, very helpful!


----------



## ThornXBL

FoxC63 said:


> No.  You would need to buy normal priced tickets and just ask for a price adjustment on them at Guest Relations when you actually do upgrade-to-AP.



Works for me, thank you!

One last follow-up question, so I can know what to expect: I've seen info from prior MNSSHPs that Annual Passholders can get discounted tickets for themselves and up to 3 other guests. Is that (1+3) limit still the same?

EDIT: NVM this was just answered above!


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> Just thought I would mention that the party tickets look just like the regular tickets. They aren't a special design for Halloween or Christmas. I was disappointed the first time I went because I was expecting special tix. Now I just do will call and they show up on my MB without picking anything up.



Last year they did have new designs but those who bought their tickets upon release got the basic green ones and those who waited got the new designs.


----------



## mickey1968

Kindermouse said:


> waiting patiently here I dont want to get stuck with a CM discount night if possible an surely not a last discounted party of the season situation. I have 2 possible party night to choose from so CM discounts should be posted in the next couple of weeks right? then agin who knows with all the craziness this year-no announcement at all of prices before tickets opened . Disney is messing with the order of things. if they keep going t this rate the world will fall into chaos .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there no eticket option? at DL we have etickets and you can just bring it up on your phone from your email an they scan it. I prefer an eticket since I can loose it or forget it at home but if the only choices are by mail or print at home I have some thinking to do.


You can do will call and pick them up when you get there. But if it shows up on your MDE/MB, then you don't really need to pick anything up anymore.


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> Last year they did have new designs but those who bought their tickets upon release got the basic green ones and those who waited got the new designs.


oooo, now I want to wait and get an actual plastic ticket!!!! dang!


----------



## FoxC63

Kudmani said:


> They will check to see that everyone has an AP when you arrive.



They will check to see if someone in the party is an AP holder at time of purchase.


----------



## beesly

Landry said:


> Question: My DW & I have APs but my DMIL does not and is going to the party. I have an option to buy an AP discount ticket & put her on it. Will this cause an issue later? First time buying with a mix of AP/Non-AP.





Kudmani said:


> They will check to see that everyone has an AP when you arrive.



Actually, "they" (via MDE) check that you have a valid AP at the time of purchase. I was not asked to present my AP when entering the park for MNSSHP last year, and my ticket was not connected to my profile in MDE so I know they couldn't see anything in the system to prove that I personally have an AP. I've also used my AP discount to purchase special event tickets for family members who entered the park without me, and they had no issues.



ThornXBL said:


> Apologies if this has been asked already, but is there a way to get AP discounted tickets for MNSSHP if I was planning to upgrade my ticket to an AP on my arrival day?
> Or would I need to buy normal priced tickets and just ask for a price adjustment on them at Guest Relations when I actually do my upgrade-to-AP?



You'll need to buy the non-discounted tickets. Then, if there are still discounted tickets available when you arrive, you might be able to ask for a price adjustment.


----------



## ErinsMommy

mickey1968 said:


> You can do will call and pick them up when you get there. But if it shows up on your MDE/MB, then you don't really need to pick anything up anymore.



Is the will call/guest services window separate? Because a couple of years ago we arrived a day earlier than our package started and on the phone they made it sound so simple to go to Guest Services at MK and they'll get it straightened out -- well it was simple once we go to the window, but the line was very very long.


----------



## Lightsoutx12

ErinsMommy said:


> I just logged in and was able to click on 10/31 to buy tixs.



I did the same, looks like I originally looked up AP discounts and they are unavailable for Halloween. Not surprised at all.


----------



## Lehuaann

FoxC63 said:


> That is correct.  Like I said you should be good to go.



Landry wasn't clear on their exact details, so I just added info in case they intended to split up.


----------



## yoda22

waydownunder said:


> I just purchased our party tickets, so the last ADR I need is for Star Wars Dessert Party.  I have figured out our costumes with Hubby going as a pirate and I will be a neverland girl. I am currently making our costumes.  I am so excited I could burst .  Now just sorting out fastpasses.
> ADR’S
> 
> 8-11th Sep:
> 
> Universal Studio’s
> 
> 
> 
> 09/12:
> 
> Move to POP Century Resort Early Morning
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 1.10pm Sci-Fi Dine In
> 
> Star Wars Dessert Party (if I can get ADR)
> 
> 
> 
> 09/13:
> 
> EPCOT:
> 
> Lunch at W&F Booths
> 
> 5.50pm Coral Reef
> 
> 
> 
> 09/14:
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 8.10am 1900 Park Fare
> 
> 
> 
> 09/15:
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 6.30pm Yak & Yeti
> 
> 
> 
> 09/16:
> 
> Hollywood Studios
> 
> 11.00am 50’s Prime Time Café
> 
> 5.00pm Hollywood & Vine – Minnie’s Halloween Dine (Fantasmic)
> 
> 
> 
> 09/17:
> 
> Epcot
> 
> 12.30pm Garden Grill
> 
> 
> 
> 09/18:
> 
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 11.45 Cinderella’ Royal Table
> 
> 6.20pm Be Our Guest
> 
> 
> 
> 09/19:
> 
> Disney Springs
> 
> 11.45am T-Rex
> 
> 4.00pm Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party
> 
> 
> 
> 09/20:
> 
> Disney Springs
> 
> 6.30pm Planet Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 09/21:
> 
> Animal Kingdom
> 
> 10.20am Tusker House (ROL)
> 
> 
> 
> 09/22:
> 
> Favorite Park


I'm waiting for September Star Wars Dessert parties to be released, too! Hoping for September 29.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Is the will call/guest services window separate? Because a couple of years ago we arrived a day earlier than our package started and on the phone they made it sound so simple to go to Guest Services at MK and they'll get it straightened out -- well it was simple once we go to the window, but the line was very very long.



Never mind.


----------



## mickey1968

ErinsMommy said:


> Is the will call/guest services window separate? Because a couple of years ago we arrived a day earlier than our package started and on the phone they made it sound so simple to go to Guest Services at MK and they'll get it straightened out -- well it was simple once we go to the window, but the line was very very long.


Nope, same long line, but if your ticket connects to your MDE account, then there is no real reason to have the hard ticket because it will be attached to your Magic Band.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Got our MNSSHP tickets a little while ago!  So excited!   I called my husband and he's super excited!   Now I need our September Star Wars dessert party date to open up so I can book that.  That is all that is remaining on ours except adding Memory Maker.  But waiting on that a little bit longer.  Then next up, Fastpasses and online check-in woohoo!


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> I thought this could be taken care of at your resort with concierge.


You are right. I think it can be done there too.


----------



## Lehuaann

beesly said:


> You'll need to buy the non-discounted tickets. *Then, if there are still discounted tickets available when you arrive, you might be able to ask for a price adjustment.*


----------



## roxymama

I just did my daily check of the WDW website and the party tickets are live for purchase (christmas party too.)  
Halloween night is a hefty price compared to earlier months btw.  But I guess that makes sense.


----------



## FoxC63

Lehuaann said:


> Landry wasn't clear on their exact details, so I just added info in case they intended to split up.



They can split up.  An AP member does not have to stay with anyone they purchased the tickets for.


----------



## ErinsMommy

mickey1968 said:


> Nope, same long line, but if your ticket connects to your MDE account, then there is no real reason to have the hard ticket because it will be attached to your Magic Band.



My tickets only have a scan bar and no numbers -- and the scan bar isn't being read by the app either.  Add to that, and as pictured above, the dates on MDE are all wonky and dont match my tickets at all.  I'm hoping this is a glitch that fixes itself and doesn't become a "go to guest services @ MK" issue.


----------



## FoxC63

roxymama said:


> I just did my daily check of the WDW website and the party tickets are live for purchase (christmas party too.)
> Halloween night is a hefty price compared to earlier months btw.  But I guess that makes sense.



Ha! Tickets have been available to purchase since early this morning.  The thread has been buzzing like crazy.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I thought this could be taken care of at your resort with concierge.



i've found ticket issues they usually redirect to the park or other locations where guest services are.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> i've found ticket issues they usually redirect to the park or other locations where guest services are.



Never had that happen.  Concierge are magicians they can make anything happen!


----------



## mickey1968

Here is another great write-up about the parties with some tips for which days to go, etc. If the URL gets blocked it is from the Disney Tourist Blog.

http://www.disneytouristblog.com/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-review-tips/

Kenny's site is great. He is the go to person for both MNSSHP and MVMCP with where to find the characters. Disney's own maps will not show which character is where. His Character Locator app is well worth the $7.99 it will cost you.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Never had that happen.  Concierge are magicians they can make anything happen!



I was staying at the Contemporary - they told me to go to MK and my god that line was long and hot.


----------



## Lehuaann

FoxC63 said:


> They can split up.  An AP member does not have to stay with anyone they purchased the tickets for.



I have never heard of this, otherwise an AP can stay home and buy tickets for their friends.   I was informed that the policy is that the AP can bring up to x amount of guests and must be able to furnish proof upon entrance.

Btw, in case there is a misunderstanding, I meant split up as in attending different parties, entering park different times/dates.


----------



## Mollymovacca

TiszBear said:


> Just bought my tickets for October 19!  I opted for the hard ticket as there are 2 people who are going with me that have never been and really wanted the tickets!  So happy and doing the happy dance!!!


When bite the bullet in a few days and buy ours I'm going to purchase the hard tickets! I want them as a keepsake for our scrapbook!!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I was staying at the Contemporary - they told me to go to MK and my god that line was long and hot.



You must have had an apprentice.  You situation sounds unusual.  You might just want to call and confirm once the dust settles.  May I ask why you chose not to have the plastic tickets shipped?


----------



## roxymama

FoxC63 said:


> Ha! Tickets have been available to purchase since early this morning.  The thread has been buzzing like crazy.



I obviously can't keep up with you all!  But excited to be there in October officially now


----------



## beesly

Lehuaann said:


> AP'ers can usually bring up to 3 additional guests (per AP card).  So as long as DMIL is entering with one of you, she should be fine.



For my edification, has Disney posted this limit anywhere? I'm able to purchase up to 10 discounted adult and 10 child party tickets online for a single party date and there's no requirement for me to assign any of them to myself or to other passholders. The only statement I see on the website that addresses limitations on the discount is this:
 

*Price for Passholders* 

Item(s) are priced for Passholders only. For room reservations, you must show a valid adult Passholder ID at Resort check-in.


There's no explicit requirement to show a valid AP for park entry.


----------



## yoda22

disneybeautyfnp said:


> When are you going? Our trip is for 10/9-10/14. I will post full review with pics after the trip.


We're going September 29 - October 7, and booked Sleepy Hollow for 8pm on October 6. So excited! I'll try to report back here as well!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> You must have had an apprentice.  You situation sounds unusual.  You might just want to call and confirm once the dust settles.  May I ask why you chose not to have the plastic tickets shipped?



Only 2 options I saw was "print at home" or "will call window" but I was on ipad so its possible I missed the lower half of the screen that had more options.  And I wasn't going to will call window. LOL.


----------



## Farro

ErinsMommy said:


> My tickets only have a scan bar and no numbers -- and the scan bar isn't being read by the app either.  Add to that, and as pictured above, the dates on MDE are all wonky and dont match my tickets at all.  I'm hoping this is a glitch that fixes itself and doesn't become a "go to guest services @ MK" issue.



Just bring your printed tickets, those will work if magic bands don't.


----------



## FoxC63

Lehuaann said:


> I have never heard of this, otherwise an AP can stay home and buy tickets for their friends.   I was informed that the policy is that the AP can bring up to x amount of guests and must be able to furnish proof upon entrance.
> 
> Btw, in case there is a misunderstanding, I meant split up as in attending different parties, entering park different times/dates.



@beesly  stated it perfectly "Actually, "they" (via MDE) check that you have a valid AP at the time of purchase. I was not asked to present my AP when entering the park for MNSSHP last year, and my ticket was not connected to my profile in MDE so I know they couldn't see anything in the system to prove that I personally have an AP. I've also used my AP discount to purchase special event tickets for family members who entered the park without me, and they had no issues."


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Only 2 options I saw was "print at home" or "will call window" but I was on ipad so its possible I missed the lower half of the screen that had more options.  And I wasn't going to will call window. LOL.



Honestly I would still call your dates are very wrong, it's not a glitch.  And when you do talk to someone ask if they can be mailed to you it's a simple adjustment.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Farro said:


> Just bring your printed tickets, those will work if magic bands don't.



Yep, but still trying to get it to show on MDE. SMH. Only me. lol.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Honestly I would still call your dates are very wrong, it's not a glitch.  And when you do talk to someone ask if they can be mailed to you it's a simple adjustment.



I thought I read of others on the thread that have the same issue - wrong date/year? Thats why I wasn't so worried. If I'm the only, then I am.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I thought I read of others on the thread that have the same issue - wrong date/year? Thats why I wasn't so worried. If I'm the only, then I am.



They had wrong date you're the only one that has the wrong year.  Just call you'll be happy if you did.


----------



## ScottishFansie

I booked 2 tickets for September 7th but have been sent tickets for September 1st which is before my holiday. Phoned Disney who say they are having issues with the tickets, either not showing up in the MDE or printable tickets being sent with the wrong date. They are hoping the issue will be resolved within 42 hours and will be sent an email with the correct date, if not i'll be on the phone to them again


----------



## MeghanTy

Of course this morning I was stung by a scorpion and spent allll of the morning in the ER. I came home to rest and saw that tickets were on sale! WHOOP! Just got our tickets for Halloween. Wowzers were they expensive though!


----------



## FoxC63

Oh for pete's sake!  Ha! I got an alert that party tickets were on sale from two out of four people I signed up with.  The earliest email was sent at 9:16 and the other at 10:54 - talk about arriving late to the party!


----------



## ErinsMommy

izzy25 said:


> Got my tickets for 10/24!!  They are already linked in MDE, except n MDE the date says 25th, not 24th.   I verified my tickets are for the 24th.  Anyone else having thr same issue?  I'm assuming just a glitch somewhere.





Stitch813 said:


> I noticed that too...mine is for the 17th but says 18th on MDE...and it's Sep 18th 2016 lol...says it's good until Sep 18 2017...so guess they just give a year expiration or something?  I printed out tickets and they have the correct date on them so I wouldn't worry about it.





Bex258 said:


> I just checked my phone app, mine says:-
> 
> September 29th 2016 valid through 09/27/17
> September 25th 2016 valid through 09/25/17
> 
> supposed to be 24th and 26th  so I'll keep and eye on that and call them in a couple of days.



Has it corrected itself on MDE for any of you??


----------



## Charolette

Not just you I purchased for October 29th 2017 In my app it is showing October 30 2016. And tickets are not showing on website at all. I'm thinking it's a Disney IT glitch & will give it some time to sort out or call next week if it hasn't.


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanTy said:


> Of course this morning I was stung by a scorpion and spent allll of the morning in the ER. I came home to rest and saw that tickets were on sale! WHOOP! Just got our tickets for Halloween. Wowzers were they expensive though!



Holly cow!  Forget about the tickets what's up with the scorpion?  What happened?


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Of course this morning I was stung by a scorpion and spent allll of the morning in the ER. I came home to rest and saw that tickets were on sale! WHOOP! Just got our tickets for Halloween. Wowzers were they expensive though!



Where do you even live?? LOL.  Hope your ok and feeling better by now!


----------



## merry_nbright

Anyone find out about military discount ticket dates yet? I'm hoping for Oct 1st, but doubting it. I want to call so bad but I can't!


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> Where do you even live?? LOL.  Hope your ok and feeling better by now!



In the DALLAS area! Of ALLLL days! lol I'm ok. It just hurts like a #@!$^. But yayy for getting tickets for Halloween night!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Glad your ok! My dad lived in Corpus Christi and would always freak me out with scorpion talk. I thought he was kidding.   YAY for tickets finally! Now to wait for Club Villain.


----------



## MeghanTy

FoxC63 said:


> Holly cow!  Forget about the tickets what's up with the scorpion?  What happened?



I was just minding my business at work. I felt something under my pants on my thigh and what felt like a bite. I went to slap at what I thought may have been a spider. I felt something bigger and with some "crunch". I grabbed it through my pants so it wouldn't sting me again and kind of threw it down out of my pants. Sure enough - a scorpion. 

I have never felt a sting/bite that painful in my life and I grew up in the country.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> Glad your ok! My dad lived in Corpus Christi and would always freak me out with scorpion talk. I thought he was kidding.   YAY for tickets finally! Now to wait for Club Villain.




Exactly. When I saw prices, I almost bought tickets for the 29th for NSSHP since it was a good $30 cheaper. But if they DO decide to do Club Villain, that would be a great night for that.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> They had wrong date you're the only one that has the wrong year.  Just call you'll be happy if you did.



i see im not the only one -- a few here and on the MVMCP thread too.  Going to be patient - or as patient as I can be, and by now I'm sure you all know that's not very HA, and wait until Friday and if not fixed I'll be making some calls.


----------



## izzy25

ErinsMommy said:


> Has it corrected itself on MDE for any of you??



No not yet.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> I was just minding my business at work. I felt something under my pants on my thigh and what felt like a bite. I went to slap at what I thought may have been a spider. I felt something bigger and with some "crunch". I grabbed it through my pants so it wouldn't sting me again and kind of threw it down out of my pants. Sure enough - a scorpion.
> 
> I have never felt a sting/bite that painful in my life and I grew up in the country.


----------



## LoveMMC

August 29 is a Tuesday- 1st is a Friday 
Does that mean Friday party would be busier because it's a Friday? Or doesn't matter because locals wouldn't go that early in the season??


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> Anyone find out about military discount ticket dates yet? I'm hoping for Oct 1st, but doubting it. I want to call so bad but I can't!



Got through!  They're not available but this weekend they should be.  They will email me the information and I'll post as soon as I get it.


----------



## dfurst05

LoveMMC said:


> August 29 is a Tuesday- 1st is a Friday
> Does that mean Friday party would be busier because it's a Friday? Or doesn't matter because locals wouldn't go that early in the season??



My guess would be to say Friday the 1st will be busier.


----------



## gustafsoncr

Hello Disney Sages,
Technical question for you. If I have the party ticket linked to my magic band will it use up one of my park admission days if I enter the park with my magic band on? Should I just leave the magic band at the hotel take my paper tickets? We are going for 11 days and only have a 10 days pass but I wanted to use the party tickets as an extra day but I dont want to accidentally use up a park admission day getting into the party.

Thank you.


----------



## eastendlights

I can't decide what to do. I will be going to the Oct 17 and 22 parties and won't know if my daughter, who is doing the Disney College Program, has the nights off, in fact, she may even be _working _the party as we won't find out what her location will be until we go down in August. I can either just buy two for each night and be done with it and if she can't go give the extra ticket away  (can you even do that anymore if the are assigned in MDE?) or buy one for each night and then wait to buy hers when we have more info in August. I know they don't sell out for months, the last time we went we bought them the night we flew in.


----------



## FoxC63

Military Prices have NOT been set and will become available this weekend. I called Shades of Green.

@merry_nbright


----------



## Bobb_o

If anyone is curious of price increases from 16->17 with 2016 data taken from TouringPlans

Sep 2-20,25/Aug 25-Sep 12 $72/$67 -> $74/$69 (+2.7%)
Sep 29-30/Sep 29 $79/$74 -> $88/$83 (+10.2%)
Sep 23/Sep 22 $85/$80 -> $88/$83 (+3.4%)
Oct 2/Oct 1 $86/$81 -> $88/$83 (+2.3%)
Oct 6/Oct 5 $86/$81 -> $94/$89 (+8.5%)
Oct 4,10,11,13,16,18,20,23,25,27/Oct 3,9,10,12,17,19,24,26 $91/$86 -> $94/$89 (+3.2%)
Oct 7,14,21,28,30/Oct 6,13,20,27 29 $95/$90 -> $99/$94 (+4%)
Oct 31/Oct 31 105/$100 -> $115/$110 (+8.7%)

There's probably some errors in there but you get the idea.


----------



## dfurst05

ErinsMommy said:


> i see im not the only one -- a few here and on the MVMCP thread too.  Going to be patient - or as patient as I can be, and by now I'm sure you all know that's not very HA, and wait until Friday and if not fixed I'll be making some calls.



My mother used to always tell me "Patience is a virtue, virtue is a grace, and Grace is a little girl with ice cream on her face". Then she went and named her first (and only) daughter Grace, and now Grace is a teenager.....

Also although the rhyme is cute it didn't help any. My patience is terrible!!


----------



## Avalon_toon

Yay!  I bought our tickets for Aug. 25th, no glitches and they are showing up correctly in MDE.  I bought on my iPad, and print-at-home and will-call were the only options (no option to mail them), but that might be because I'm in Canada.  They won't mail magic bands here.  How do I make sure they don't charge us a day's entry on our MYW ticket when we arrive for the party?  Do we just not scan our bands and show them the printed ticket?


----------



## KELLY

So I was thinking of purchasing tickets for September 1st.  But now thinking the August date may be less crowded. Any suggestions?  It has been at least 5 years since we did MNSSHP because we have been going in the middle of August and last year of course the party started later.


----------



## Jays2013

And we have tickets for Halloween! So excited!

Our tickets are also not showing up in the MDE site/app. They should be, right? I'd feel better if they were...

Yeah. I'm paranoid.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> i see im not the only one -- a few here and on the MVMCP thread too.  Going to be patient - or as patient as I can be, and by now I'm sure you all know that's not very HA, and wait until Friday and if not fixed I'll be making some calls.



I didn't see there was someone else with the same issue but I do now.  Wow, what a crazy mess.  Sorry this is happening to you and the others.


----------



## dfurst05

Avalon_toon said:


> Yay!  I bought our tickets for Aug. 25th, no glitches and they are showing up correctly in MDE.  I bought on my iPad, and print-at-home and will-call were the only options (no option to mail them), but that might be because I'm in Canada.  They won't mail magic bands here.  How do I make sure they don't charge us a day's entry on our MYW ticket when we arrive for the party?  Do we just not scan our bands and show them the printed ticket?



I would say it would be best to leave your bands out of it and just try to use the paper tickets you print at home to get in. It sounds like the cases last year of the wrong tickets getting scanned through the bands were low but since you will have the paper tickets I would just use them and avoid any issues.

Since you are going to one of the earliest parties you have a duty to report back here with a detailed analysis of MNSSHP!!


----------



## FoxC63

MeghanTy said:


> I was just minding my business at work. I felt something under my pants on my thigh and what felt like a bite. I went to slap at what I thought may have been a spider. I felt something bigger and with some "crunch". I grabbed it through my pants so it wouldn't sting me again and kind of threw it down out of my pants. Sure enough - a scorpion.
> 
> I have never felt a sting/bite that painful in my life and I grew up in the country.



That's just crazy!  What did they do at the emergency room?  Lastly, did you get the rest of the day off?


----------



## GillianP1301

ErinsMommy said:


> I thought I read of others on the thread that have the same issue - wrong date/year? Thats why I wasn't so worried. If I'm the only, then I am.



It's definitely not just you, reading several people having this same issue. For me, my Aug 29 party shows up on computer and app correctly, my Sept 1 party is showing as 2016 on app and not at all on computer. Confirmation and print at home are correct for both. I'm going to take a wild guess and say that the incorrect year on the Sept 1 party is likely why it's not showing at all on the computer. I'm still not worried and not even bothering to call it in at this point and sitting on it for a few days and watching it. I will eventually call in if it doesn't fix itself.


----------



## Lesverts

Avalon_toon said:


> Yay!  I bought our tickets for Aug. 25th, no glitches and they are showing up correctly in MDE.  I bought on my iPad, and print-at-home and will-call were the only options (no option to mail them), but that might be because I'm in Canada.  They won't mail magic bands here.  How do I make sure they don't charge us a day's entry on our MYW ticket when we arrive for the party?  Do we just not scan our bands and show them the printed ticket?



If I remember correctly, there are special entrances for the party where your band gets scanned and then you go into a line for the wristband. So to get that they will have to properly scan the park ticket.


----------



## Avalon_toon

dfurst05 said:


> Since you are going to one of the earliest parties you have a duty to report back here with a detailed analysis of MNSSHP!!



Deal!  Can't wait!


----------



## dfurst05

Lesverts said:


> If I remember correctly, there are special entrances for the party where your band gets scanned and then you go into a line for the wristband. So to get that they will have to properly scan the park ticket.



I think @Avalon_toon was saying they want to make sure a regular park admission isn't used if they scan into MNSSHP with their magic band. Using their paper ticket to scan into MNSSHP will eliminate this concern as the paper ticket isn't linked to the rest of the park tickets.


----------



## IrishNYC

Whoop whoop! Just bought tix for 9/22!

I opted to go for shipped hard copies so that I can put it with DD's birthday gift announcement - Disney is her gift this year. I hope it's a cool card, and not a lame green one.

I also opted to buy them under a different MDE account. Can I transfer them to my regular MDE once I receive the hard copies? Ugh. Now I regret doing this.


----------



## Lehuaann

beesly said:


> For my edification, has Disney posted this limit anywhere? I'm able to purchase up to 10 discounted adult and 10 child party tickets online for a single party date and there's no requirement for me to assign any of them to myself or to other passholders. The only statement I see on the website that addresses limitations on the discount is this:
> 
> 
> *Price for Passholders*
> 
> Item(s) are priced for Passholders only. For room reservations, you must show a valid adult Passholder ID at Resort check-in.
> 
> 
> There's no explicit requirement to show a valid AP for park entry.



I am going solely on what was told to us when purchasing them in person last year.  It's possible the CM was wrong and enforcing their own policy.


----------



## ah10is

We just bought our tickets for Aug. 25, 2017.   Did print tickets at home and they instantly are in our MDE.   Since the hard tickets aren't themed we figure this is the easiest way. Never did I expect that we would be able to attend a Halloween party when we originally booked our trip!   Very excited!    I saw that they went on sale when I got up for work at 4:30 AM EST this morning....but had to wait till my lunch break to buy them!    Mom & I are keeping it simple for costumes....going Pluto & Goofy themed.   Shirt & hat with the character.   It will be hot hot hot that time of year and we want to be comfortable in the park!


----------



## beesly

Lehuaann said:


> I am going solely on what was told to us when purchasing them in person last year.  *It's possible the CM was wrong and enforcing their own policy.*



That sounds highly likely.


----------



## monique5

Minnie's Halloween Dine - Goody Bags for Kids, 2016
 
---Back of card had signatures. Wouldn't let me upload that photo .


----------



## mickey1968

yoda22 said:


> We're going September 29 - October 7, and booked Sleepy Hollow for 8pm on October 6. So excited! I'll try to report back here as well!


Is there a link somewhere for the info on Sleepy Hollow on Disney's website?


----------



## ErinsMommy

OMGosh!! These are even more ADORBS in person!!


----------



## Jays2013

OK, it's showing up on the app, but as 2016.

Still not on MDE.

Year is correct on .pdf tickets and email.

Hmm...


----------



## Anesthesia Fine

I really wasn't going to do it but now it's official: we have our tickets for 8/25. Costumes are going to be a little tricky because this entire trip is a surprise for the kids, but if we keep it to basically Disneybounding to account for both luggage space and the weather I think we'll do fine!


----------



## mickey1968

gustafsoncr said:


> Hello Disney Sages,
> Technical question for you. If I have the party ticket linked to my magic band will it use up one of my park admission days if I enter the park with my magic band on? Should I just leave the magic band at the hotel take my paper tickets? We are going for 11 days and only have a 10 days pass but I wanted to use the party tickets as an extra day but I dont want to accidentally use up a park admission day getting into the party.
> 
> Thank you.


It should be fine, but every year there have been reports of a few reading the wrong ticket. Not widespread. Starting around 3:45 or 4 pm on party nights they set up a special set of the tapstyles that are just for people entering for the party. Those readers should be set to just take the party ticket. If you are already in the parks that day and pick up your party wristband from a cast member they will scan your MB to see the ticket attached as well.


----------



## RweTHEREyet

Our trip will be early in September, so I don't think there is a chance that those nights will sell out.  Considering that the tickets are non-refundable and I don't plan to go if it is raining--did that in Disneyland once and it was miserable, so I am planning to wait until we get there and check out the weather forecast before ordering tickets.  Based on the number of people saying they have already purchased, I must be the only one concerned about that.


----------



## beesly

ErinsMommy said:


> OMGosh!! These are even more ADORBS in person!!
> 
> View attachment 236503 View attachment 236504View attachment 236505



I really like the Mickey one! My grandmother has the second one ("Minnie Mouse Red Bow") and really likes it. They look great and also seem to hold up well.


----------



## MandLBee

I 


FoxC63 said:


> That's why so many use this like a park ticket and only go between 4-midnight.  So does this mean you're out?


I think so.  My kids will be too tired to stay past 10, and I'd like to experience that morning pre-rope drop ADR magic.


----------



## Mollymovacca

RweTHEREyet said:


> Our trip will be early in September, so I don't think there is a chance that those nights will sell out.  Considering that the tickets are non-refundable and I don't plan to go if it is raining--did that in Disneyland once and it was miserable, so I am planning to wait until we get there and check out the weather forecast before ordering tickets.  Based on the number of people saying they have already purchased, I must be the only one concerned about that.



Nope, not the only one!! I'm last week in September! I'm going try to wait as long as I can. I do think I have one possible sell out party but not till at least the week of! I'm terrified of it pouring rain and being there with a 5 year old! We would all be miserable! I may get one party day in the next few weeks and wait for the other?! Ahhh so many possibilities to consider!!!


----------



## Bobb_o

I will be using the print at home tickets, I've had an issue about which tickets get used before on a MB (Had a 3 day and a 1 day PH on my account) so this will be simpler.


----------



## ErinsMommy

beesly said:


> I really like the Mickey one! My grandmother has the second one ("Minnie Mouse Red Bow") and really likes it. They look great and also seem to hold up well.



The Mickey one was originally supposed to be mine, but when it came DH wanted it and told me to order another.  I then changed my mind and went with the Minnie Polka Dots.  We're so excited!! Its the small things. HAHA


----------



## FoxC63

MandLBee said:


> I
> 
> I think so.  My kids will be too tired to stay past 10, and I'd like to experience that morning pre-rope drop ADR magic.



Sorry to hear that.  Cannot remember your dates but there are alternatives:  Headless Horseman Event @ Ft. Wilderness and Halloween Events at each resort.  Everything should be posted to Post #2 on this thread.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Just got 2 tix for Thu 10/26! I just had to close my eyes though when clicking that purchase button....gulp! Pretty steep at $94/pp. $69 I can see but the closer you get to Halloween and that $94-$115 price tag seems a bit much. It is my first Halloween party though so I'm willing to bite the bullet at least once. Maybe not again, at least not at $94+.


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> Whoop whoop! Just bought tix for 9/22!
> 
> I opted to go for shipped hard copies so that I can put it with DD's birthday gift announcement - Disney is her gift this year. I hope it's a cool card, and not a *lame green one*.
> 
> I also opted to buy them under a different MDE account. Can I transfer them to my regular MDE once I receive the hard copies? Ugh. Now I regret doing this.



I waited so I wouldn't get the lame green ones! Ha!


----------



## Bex258

ErinsMommy said:


> Has it corrected itself on MDE for any of you??



Nope not yet. Still nothing on MDE website and wrong dates on app.



MeghanTy said:


> In the DALLAS area! Of ALLLL days! lol I'm ok. It just hurts like a #@!$^. But yayy for getting tickets for Halloween night!



Ouch I hope it stops hurting soon.


ErinsMommy said:


> OMGosh!! These are even more ADORBS in person!!
> 
> View attachment 236503 View attachment 236504View attachment 236505



Wow they are lovely. I wanted to get  new suitcases but I've had bad luck with my international flights. I think both my New York trips were fine but Orlando last time I borrowed my dads fabric suitcase and it was slashed (not sure why I had a TSA lock on it) so had to get it taped up at the airport, couldn't claim because I didn't realise till I was packing to go home and didn't know if it was airport or hotel damage. It got lots of looks but it was easy to find on the carousel  .
I bought a second suitcase in LA a big $99 plastic one and when I picked it up at the other end it had a massive crack in it. I should have complained. I might decorate my suitcase instead though.


----------



## FoxC63

ah10is said:


> We just bought our tickets for Aug. 25, 2017.   Did print tickets at home and they instantly are in our MDE.   Since the hard tickets aren't themed we figure this is the easiest way. Never did I expect that we would be able to attend a Halloween party when we originally booked our trip!   Very excited!    I saw that they went on sale when I got up for work at 4:30 AM EST this morning....but had to wait till my lunch break to buy them!    Mom & I are keeping it simple for costumes....going Pluto & Goofy themed.   Shirt & hat with the character.   It will be hot hot hot that time of year and we want to be comfortable in the park!



Last year they were themed here's what 2016 looked like:
EDIT:  If you bought your tickets as soon as they were released you got the green basic ones.  If you waited you were sent these.


----------



## Bex258

MandLBee said:


> I
> 
> I think so.  My kids will be too tired to stay past 10, and I'd like to experience that morning pre-rope drop ADR magic.



Did you know about the change allowing all guests to get into Main Street early? Not that you can't enjoy the pre-rope drop magic but it may not be as quiet. Just incase you wanted near empty Castle pics.

https://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/rope-drop


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> Wow they are lovely. I wanted to get  new suitcases but I've had bad luck with my international flights. I think both my New York trips were fine but Orlando last time I borrowed my dads fabric suitcase and it was slashed (not sure why I had a TSA lock on it) so had to get it taped up at the airport, couldn't claim because I didn't realise till I was packing to go home and didn't know if it was airport or hotel damage. It got lots of looks but it was easy to find on the carousel  .
> I bought a second suitcase in LA a big $99 plastic one and when I picked it up at the other end it had a massive crack in it. I should have complained. I might decorate my suitcase instead though.



Last time we bought suitcases we went on the cheap side and got those nesting ones (28", 25" and 21") and then DD age 4 it was perfect for her and DH made the best out of his 25" one.  Now that DD is older we decided we should all have the large ones (more room for souvenirs too!)


----------



## dfurst05

I just bought my tickets online and I am experiencing the same difficulties as many others. The tickets are not showing up in MDE on desktop but do show up on mobile, however they are showing for 2016.

I'm sure they will have this sorted out within a few days.


----------



## GrumpyGal43

Jays2013 said:


> And we have tickets for Halloween! So excited!
> 
> Our tickets are also not showing up in the MDE site/app. They should be, right? I'd feel better if they were...
> 
> Yeah. I'm paranoid.



I just bought my Halloween tickets today too and they're not showing up on my MDE either


----------



## AntJulie

CarolinaBeast said:


> If anyone has insight into this, we would really appreciate it as we would prefer to attend on a less crowded night, if there is such a thing anymore.



We went last year on Sunday 9/25 (it was a sold out party-last night for CM discount I think). It was lower priced than other nights but, I would opt for a Tuesday party from now on (this year we will probably go on a Tuesday night).


----------



## Lesverts

dfurst05 said:


> I think @Avalon_toon was saying they want to make sure a regular park admission isn't used if they scan into MNSSHP with their magic band. Using their paper ticket to scan into MNSSHP will eliminate this concern as the paper ticket isn't linked to the rest of the park tickets.



You cannot get in the party entrances without scanning a party ticket. So the chances of scanning a regular ticket to get into the party waiting area/lines/wristband area is slim to none. If you come up to the tapstile with a band and the paper ticket, the CM will ask you to tap the band and ignore the paper ticket.


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> Has it corrected itself on MDE for any of you??


I am still having issues I have wrong party dates with 2016 year.  I will give it until tomorrow then I shall call


----------



## GLS

gustafsoncr said:


> Hello Disney Sages,
> Technical question for you. If I have the party ticket linked to my magic band will it use up one of my park admission days if I enter the park with my magic band on? Should I just leave the magic band at the hotel take my paper tickets? We are going for 11 days and only have a 10 days pass but I wanted to use the party tickets as an extra day but I dont want to accidentally use up a park admission day getting into the party.
> 
> Thank you.



I asked this same question to the mom's panel... here's the response:

https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...n-party-year-choose-skip-parks-during-338727/


----------



## MeghanTy

Can't you NOT book ADR however near party time if you do not have the NSSHP tickets on your MDE?


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> Last year they were themed here's what 2016 looked like:
> 
> View attachment 236510



Unfortunately, they weren't themed for the entire sales period - hopefully that'll change this year! I purchased my MNSSHP tickets on May 7th last year (just a few days after they went on sale) and received plain green ticket cards within a few weeks. The first report I saw of themed tickets was for an order placed in late June 2016.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> Can't you NOT book ADR however near party time if you do not have the NSSHP tickets on your MDE?



anyone can book ADR as long as your within your 180 day window. +10 if onsite


----------



## beesly

Lesverts said:


> *You cannot get in the party entrances without scanning a party ticket*. So the chances of scanning a regular ticket to get into the party waiting area/lines/wristband area is slim to none. If you come up to the tapstile with a band and the paper ticket, the CM will ask you to tap the band and ignore the paper ticket.



The bold text is true, but one could accidentally enter through a regular entrance and have their regular park ticket used. This happened to my brother and SIL at their first MNSSHP because they didn't realize there was a separate entrance.


----------



## AntJulie

kimberwee said:


> Will there be more MK Restaurant Dining times released now, that are bookable if we have tix?



Time will tell...should happen....when...who knows.

We had BOG reservation last year 6:20pm (had to have party tickets to keep this reservation)!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Anyone with "2016" issues, they're updating their system and per the words of a very friendly and knowledgeable CM, "dont believe what it says at this time".


----------



## FoxC63

CONGRATULATIONS
@Gophers  and @AntJulie for _surprising_ us with MNSSHP Ticket Release!



First up @Gophers with posting his purchase confirmation at 12:20am and @AntJulie posting a link at 12:31am - Thank You!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Was there any info released on the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party?   Seems like last year, information for both tickets and the dessert party were released on the same day?


----------



## MeghanTy

crazy4wdw said:


> Was there any info released on the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party?   Seems like last year, information for both tickets and the dessert party were released on the same day?



I am curious about this as well.


----------



## efoote01

Do the magic shot photographers usually have a long line?  Trying to figure out if I should bother with the pre paid photo pkg


----------



## ErinsMommy

crazy4wdw said:


> Was there any info released on the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party?   Seems like last year, information for both tickets and the dessert party were released on the same day?



I've seen nothing yet on it. Or Club Villain. Or what dates discount tickets will be available. Seems Disney waited awhile to post even the party dates and either they weren't prepared for all the sales on day 1, or IT is at its usual finest so maybe everything else is on hold until they figure out how to fix what went wrong.


----------



## ErinsMommy

efoote01 said:


> Do the magic shot photographers usually have a long line?  Trying to figure out if I should bother with the pre paid photo pkg



Most of the photographers can take magic shots, so just pick one and ask if they can. If not, move onto the next as there's plenty of them


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> Unfortunately, they weren't themed for the entire sales period - hopefully that'll change this year! I purchased my MNSSHP tickets on May 7th last year (just a few days after they went on sale) and received plain green ticket cards within a few weeks. The first report I saw of themed tickets was for an order placed in late June 2016.



Yes that is correct.  If people waited to purchase their tickets they would have gotten the new design.  I too purchased early last year and got the green ones.


----------



## SoarinSC

ErinsMommy said:


> Anyone with "2016" issues, they're updating their system and per the words of a very friendly and knowledgeable CM, "dont believe what it says at this time".



That's good to hear! Really by now, we should be used to these little snafus that eventually work out but still always a little nervewracking


----------



## FoxC63

crazy4wdw said:


> Was there any info released on the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party?   Seems like last year, information for both tickets and the dessert party were released on the same day?



There is no information at this time nor are they listed on Disney's site.  I thought they were released at the same time too.


----------



## Raya

Do you think I'm safe waiting until early July to purchase tickets to the August 25 party ? It's the first party  so it might be in danger of selling out, but there's a chance we'll need to move our trip and I hate to gamble with $160.


----------



## merry_nbright

Thanks guys!!! Hope the info is out on Saturday so I can let me uncle know! Our first party is just buying regular and the second, I'm HOPING to use the military discount, but I'm not holding my breath. October 1st.


----------



## ErinsMommy

if anyone is interested, I started a Club Villain watch thread.  I'm on to the next obsession. LOL.


----------



## efoote01

ErinsMommy said:


> Most of the photographers can take magic shots, so just pick one and ask if they can. If not, move onto the next as there's plenty of them


So they are not in a specific place/line any photographer can take them in any location?  Sorry confused


----------



## ErinsMommy

efoote01 said:


> So they are not in a specific place/line any photographer can take them in any location?  Sorry confused



Maybe for haunted mansion magic shots you need to be in front of HM, but I'm not 100% sure on that.  Most of the regular magic shots like Tinkerbell, Stitch, etc. any of the photographers can do them anywhere in the park you are.  Keep in mind most magic shots are park specific, so those you of course will have to be at that particular park to do.


----------



## FoxC63

merry_nbright said:


> Thanks guys!!! Hope the info is out on Saturday so I can let me uncle know! Our first party is just buying regular and the second, I'm HOPING to use the military discount, but I'm not holding my breath. October 1st.



Oh, I didn't know that Oct 1st was your date for the party.  I believe Military Discounts are in September.  I'll post as soon as I get it.  Fingers crossed Disney extends this year!


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> if anyone is interested, I started a Club Villain watch thread.  I'm on to the next obsession. LOL.


I love you so.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> I love you so.


----------



## IrishNYC

IrishNYC said:


> Whoop whoop! Just bought tix for 9/22!
> 
> I opted to go for shipped hard copies so that I can put it with DD's birthday gift announcement - Disney is her gift this year. I hope it's a cool card, and not a lame green one.
> 
> I also opted to buy them under a different MDE account. Can I transfer them to my regular MDE once I receive the hard copies? Ugh. Now I regret doing this.





FoxC63 said:


> I waited so I wouldn't get the lame green ones! Ha!  You did this just fine.  This is exactly how I'm going to purchase mine this year too.  If you have MM on the other account then just "_carry_" the MB with you.



I don't have MBs on my second account. I need to know whether when I receive my hard tickets if I can add them to my main MDE.


----------



## Lesverts

beesly said:


> The bold text is true, but one could accidentally enter through a regular entrance and have their regular park ticket used. This happened to my brother and SIL at their first MNSSHP because they didn't realize there was a separate entrance.



True, but everything is so well marked and there are so many cast members around directing traffic around 4pm that I just do not see it as a major issue or something someone should panic about. Just be mindful, read the signs and when in doubt ask a question.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Do you think I'm safe waiting until early July to purchase tickets to the August 25 party ? It's the first party  so it might be in danger of selling out, but there's a chance we'll need to move our trip and I hate to gamble with $160.



You should be fine.  September 2, 2016 didn't sell out until the day of.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> I don't have MBs on my second account. I need to know whether when I receive my hard tickets if I can add them to my main MDE.



I think there's a way if you add your second account as friends/family to your first account.  I dont know how this works, but something like that. There's a huge thread on it somewhere on this forum about second set of FPs with 2nd 'account'.


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> I don't have MBs on my second account. I need to know whether when I receive my hard tickets if I can add them to my main MDE.



deleted


----------



## FoxC63

deleted


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> if anyone is interested, I started a Club Villain watch thread.  I'm on to the next obsession. LOL.



Link for future reference?


----------



## bhyer

I just got off the phone with a CM.  My tickets are showing incorrect dates online and not all tickets are showing (I purchased for three Halloween parties and two Christmas parties).   The CM said they are aware they are having system problems and to check back in 72 hours.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Link for future reference?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-villain-watch-thread-2017.3603529/#post-57574510


----------



## FoxC63

@efoote01 



ErinsMommy said:


> Most of the photographers can take magic shots, so just pick one and ask if they can. If not, move onto the next as there's plenty of them



NO, this is NOT true.  Magic Shot Photographers are specially trained.  They are situated at specific locations during party night for the Halloween Magic Shots.  The thing to remember is that they can do more than one Magic Shot IF asked and they usually will do this IF the lines aren't long.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-villain-watch-thread-2017.3603529/#post-57574510



Thank you!!!  I'll keep the link on file in case anyone asks for it!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> @efoote01
> 
> 
> 
> NO, this is NOT true.  Magic Shot Photographers are specially trained.  There are situated at specific locations during party night for the Halloween Magic Shots.  The thing to remember is that they can do more than one Magic Shot IF asked and they usually will do this IF the lines aren't long.



I was thinking more of the basic magic shots that are done throughout the park, not the Halloween ones.    But good to know certain Halloween magic shots are only done in specific locations.


----------



## GillianP1301

I suppose since they didn't announce the sale for party tickets starting before they opened up that the same will be the case for the Hallowishes Dessert Party. Could they not have just released it at the same time if for no other reason than my sanity?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I was thinking more of the basic magic shots that are done throughout the park, not the Halloween ones.    But good to know certain Halloween magic shots are only done in specific locations.



Those basic ones are still done only by Magic Shot Photographers.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> I suppose since they didn't announce the sale for party tickets starting before they opened up that the same will be the case for the Hallowishes Dessert Party. Could they not have just released it at the same time if for no other reason than my sanity?



Ha!  They need to release the entire month of September


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Those basic ones are still done only by Magic Shot Photographers.



I've never come across a photographer that couldn't do it


----------



## IrishNYC

> IrishNYC said: ↑
> Whoop whoop! Just bought tix for 9/22!
> 
> I opted to go for shipped hard copies so that I can put it with DD's birthday gift announcement - Disney is her gift this year. I hope it's a cool card, and not a lame green one.
> 
> I also opted to buy them under a different MDE account. Can I transfer them to my regular MDE once I receive the hard copies? Ugh. Now I regret doing this.





IrishNYC said:


> I don't have MBs on my second account. I need to know whether when I receive my hard tickets if I can add them to my main MDE.





FoxC63 said:


> Yes you can assign your tickets to ANY account.  And you don't need Magic Bands to enter the party you just need the party ticket.





FoxC63 said:


> @IrishNYC
> Also the confirmation # you received was just a confirmation of purchase.  Once you get the plastic tickets in the mail there is a 12 digit code that you will need to assign to whomever is going.  It does NOT matter which account you use.



Are you sure about this? The tickets I purchased this morning are on an MDE account with me as the account holder with one ticket, and two more tickets assigned to DH and DD. I want to be able to assign the hard tickets to the three of us on my primary MDE so that I can book FPs when my 60 day window opens, not 30 days before the party with my second MDE account.

Can someone else answer this for me?


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> Ha!  They need to release the entire month of September



Well crap, that probably explains why it wasn't done at the same time as the party tickets themselves. I'll just go back to waiting ever so impatiently. While they're at it, I'm waiting on the Star Wars Tours for August.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I've never come across a photographer that couldn't do it



Ha! I have at Epcot I asked if he could do the tinker bell and he said sure, it never showed up. I had his name and went to a female photographer and asked her about it and she said he's not trained.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Ha! I have at Epcot I asked if he could do the tinker bell and he said sure, it never showed up. I had his name and went to a female photographer and asked her about it and she said he's not trained.


I've had magic shots not show up before but when I called MM they usually found them. I know epcot had the balloons and something else - Tink may be MK specific


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I've heard before that for regular photopass magic shots (Not MNSSHP ones) that the photographers who are using tripods generally can't do any Magic Shots.

I have found that to be true when asking in the park.   Now, during the MNSSHP it seemed like most of the special ones were set up using tripods.


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> I've had magic shots not show up before but when I called MM they usually found them. I know epcot had the balloons and something else - Tink may be MK specific


We got Tink in France, in front of the fountain.


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> I've had magic shots not show up before but when I called MM they usually found them. I know epcot had the balloons and something else - Tink may be MK specific


I forgot we also got Tink in AK completely by accident. We're standing there pointing at the floor for Stitch, and there's Tinkerbell over our heads.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> I forgot we also got Tink in AK completely by accident. We're standing there pointing at the floor for Stitch, and there's Tinkerbell over our heads.



HA they've done that to us as well.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I've had magic shots not show up before but when I called MM they usually found them. I know epcot had the balloons and something else - Tink may be MK specific



She did Tink in my hand, wings on my back and chip in my hands.  I wish I remembered her name because she was really wonderful.


----------



## lindsayjs

Tentative plan for the moment: Wait see if Military discounts are extended into Oct, if so buy from SoG. If not buy a $500 giftcard from Sam's for $480 to cover the painful $495 ticket price.


----------



## lovingeire

I saw this info regarding military discounts on a group I'm in so I thought I'd share.  It's not official or fro my normal "source", so take it with a grain of salt.

"The dates for military discounted Halloween and Christmas parties are as follows (the list is not long unfortunately):

MNSSHP:
August 25, 29
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24

Adults- $51.80
Children- $48.30

MVMCP:
November 9, 12, 14, 16"

These are pretty limited.  Seems they are more limited each year, but I guess with the steep discount that makes sense.  At least there are more Halloween parties due to the early start.


----------



## ThornXBL

Now I just gotta find out if California CMs are eligible for discounted party tickets (i.e. at the Company D store in Anaheim), or if those are restricted to FL-based CMs only...


----------



## FoxC63

ThornXBL said:


> Now I just gotta find out if California CMs are eligible for discounted party tickets (i.e. at the Company D store in Anaheim), or if those are restricted to FL-based CMs only...



Here's a link to a CM website in FL:  
https://collinsrace1.wordpress.com/


----------



## lindsayjs

Oh how I wish we could've managed a September trip! Oh well it's Disney! We likely won't be back at the Halloween Party time of year again. It'll be fantastic and great memories will be made! Sticker shock will be a distant memory when we're watching Hallowishes


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> I saw this info regarding military discounts on a group I'm in so I thought I'd share.  It's not official or fro my normal "source", so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> "The dates for military discounted Halloween and Christmas parties are as follows (the list is not long unfortunately):
> 
> MNSSHP:
> August 25, 29
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24
> 
> Adults- $51.80
> Children- $48.30
> 
> MVMCP:
> November 9, 12, 14, 16"
> 
> These are pretty limited.  Seems they are more limited each year, but I guess with the steep discount that makes sense.  At least there are more Halloween parties due to the early start.



Thank you for posting!  It looks like they are still offering the same amount of days 8 with slight increases.  Here's what 2016 looked like: 
*2016 Military Ticket Prices* *
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax


----------



## ThornXBL

FoxC63 said:


> Here's a link to a CM website in FL:
> https://collinsrace1.wordpress.com/



Heh, thanks. I actually had just left my question as a comment on their 2017 MNSSHP post on that blog.

Their 2016 MNSSHP post had a screenshot of the CM discount announcement for that year's tickets... But it is a bit blurry, and some of the bullet points under "Details" on it seem to bounce between talking about FL-based CMs only and what sounds like all CMs with Main Entrance Passes/Self Admission passes. Hopefully they'll be able to clarify for me, otherwise I get to tell my California CM friend to go have fun digging for info on their Hub. XD


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

dfurst05 said:


> I leave the board for one night and this is what happens... holy smokes!!
> 
> I left my Disney GC at home today so I will have to run back over my lunch hour to grab it and then order my tickets.
> 
> Glad to see that our party date (Sept 17th) is on the lowest end of the price spectrum.
> 
> For those who have ordered in the past or already ordered for this year - if I order online can I have the plastic party tickets shipped to me? Or do I have to order over the phone in order to get them in the mail?


I opted to have ours shipped and did it on the computer.


----------



## siskaren

CarolinaBeast said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We are planning a trip in mid-September and are trying to decide on which day to attend the MNSSHP, either on a Sunday or a Tuesday.
> 
> *We had assumed that more locals would attend on a Sunday.*  However, Tuesday tickets in September are more expensive than Sunday tickets in September.  Given that Disney charges more based on demand, this would indicate that Tuesdays are busier.
> 
> If anyone has insight into this, we would really appreciate it as we would prefer to attend on a less crowded night, if there is such a thing anymore.
> 
> Thanks!



Why would you assume that? They would have to get up early the next day for work or school.


----------



## FoxC63

I bet those Military Tickets are spot on and I would guess CM Discounts will mirror those dates.

2017 Military MNSSHP:
August 25, 29
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24

And if that's the case the Sept. 24th party will most likely sell out.


----------



## BudgieMama

Hooray! We are in double digits at last, and we have our MNSSHP tickets booked for 25th August! I'm so thrilled!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I bet those Military Tickets are spot on and I would guess CM Discounts will mirror those dates.
> 
> And if that's the case the Sept. 24th party will most likely sell out.



  At least we'll have the 19th as a hopefully quieter party and will likely  be our party to get the parade and shows in on.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

monique5 said:


> Minnie's Halloween Dine - Goody Bags for Kids, 2016
> View attachment 236502
> ---Back of card had signatures. Wouldn't let me upload that photo .



For the price we are paying for this we better get a bag too!


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> Yes you can assign your tickets to ANY account.  And you don't need Magic Bands to enter the party you just need the party ticket.


I think this is my exact plan...buy the hard tickets and have them mailed. Then carry those and my bands, the bands so I can scan those for pics! But... will I still make my fp times with that card as I do with my band?! Did that make sense! Lol


----------



## keishashadow

siskaren said:


> Why would you assume that? They would have to get up early the next day for work or school.



We typically do the first week in october.  Since they stopped the race the first weekend i had expected crowd level on that Sunday to decrease, but it really hasn't.   

Did the first weekday one (tuesday?) two ago and it was far less crowded 

Rates for us woud be discounted approx $10 pp on the Sunday vs the Tuesday.  I'm torn as Sunday is our travel day and it would make for a long day indeed.


----------



## Mollymovacca

ErinsMommy said:


> At least we'll have the 19th as a hopefully quieter party and will likely  be our party to get the parade and shows in on.


Yep, that was my worry about the 24th! I guess I better go ahead and buy mine for that day!


----------



## Ngwira

BudgieMama said:


> Hooray! We are in double digits at last, and we have our MNSSHP tickets booked for 25th August! I'm so thrilled!


Us too! See you there!


----------



## yoda22

mickey1968 said:


> Is there a link somewhere for the info on Sleepy Hollow on Disney's website?


I have yet to see anything on Disney's website, but there's info on unofficial Disney news websites, like this one: http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


----------



## Sparkly

We've booked for September 26th!


----------



## ErinsMommy

siskaren said:


> Why would you assume that? They would have to get up early the next day for work or school.



Easy to play hooky on a Monday or Friday to make a fun long weekend - not that I've ever done it.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> I bet those Military Tickets are spot on and I would guess CM Discounts will mirror those dates.
> 
> 2017 Military MNSSHP:
> August 25, 29
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24
> 
> And if that's the case the Sept. 24th party will most likely sell out.


Yep, what I suspected! I'm thinking I may need to secure my 24th tickets in the next few weeks! I could do the 22nd party instead but I don't want to have to change all my plans! Grrr


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> Yep, what I suspected! I'm thinking I may need to secure my 24th tickets in the next few weeks! I could do the 22nd party instead but I don't want to have to change all my plans! Grrr



I can't see the 22nd being any different because that's a Friday.  I'm waiting until July to purchase mine.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Mollymovacca said:


> Yep, what I suspected! I'm thinking I may need to secure my 24th tickets in the next few weeks! I could do the 22nd party instead but I don't want to have to change all my plans! Grrr



This! The 24th is our CRT breakfast and BOG late lunch as well as DD's BBB appointment.  i'm not touching that date!


----------



## dfurst05

Now that I finally was able to buy my tickets I don't know what to do with myself. This was one of the last pieces of the puzzle we were waiting to fall into place - most of all our other planning is already done. I guess the only thing left is FastPass+ research and trying to decide which ones our family wants for each park.

Idk if I'm ready to go down that rabbit hole.....


----------



## SG131

I didn't even notice my ticket had the wrong year until I went back and double checked after reading this thread.

How do you know if a photographer is trained for magic shots? I only just heard of them so I am clueless.


----------



## Mariellen102

VAfamily1998 said:


> Question about military tickets:
> In previous years, for both MNSSHP and MVMCP there were military discount tickets--but since you had to show your military ID, they had to be purchased in person.   Because certain dates sell out, Disney had a policy that even if a certain date had "sold out", military tickets could still be purchased with proper ID.   Any word if they are continuing this for 2017?   And any thoughts on if the Sunday, September 10 party is likely to "sell out" far in advance?   We live in Virginia, so I won't be able to purchase tickets until we arrive on September 9 (although, we do have a short trip planned in 2 weeks--but I know tickets probably won't be available yet.)


 
Tickets went on sale today I am military as well and would like to attend. Did you find anything out about military tickets for this years Halloween party?


----------



## lovingeire

This was posted in a FB group I'm in: 

The dates for military discounted Halloween and Christmas parties are as follows (the list is not long unfortunately):

MNSSHP:
August 25, 29
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17, 24

Adults- $51.80
Children- $48.30


----------



## FoxC63

SG131 said:


> I didn't even notice my ticket had the wrong year until I went back and double checked after reading this thread.
> 
> How do you know if a photographer is trained for magic shots? I only just heard of them so I am clueless.



Years ago you could sort them out because they used tripods but that's changed I believe.  Here's a 2017 link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/photo-pass-must-take-shots.3579539/


----------



## Chrelaine

I'm so glad the waiting is finally over!


----------



## stayathomehero

I have a kind-of related to the party question. During the normal operating hours while the park is decorated for Halloween, does Main Street play Halloween themed music, or the regular MS track?


----------



## grumpy28

RE: the military tickets... DH is a veteran (not retired). Would he qualify for the military tickets?


----------



## mickey1968

ErinsMommy said:


> OMGosh!! These are even more ADORBS in person!!
> 
> View attachment 236503 View attachment 236504View attachment 236505


I really, really, reallly wish you hadn't posted those. My VB luggage is too small and these are adorbs.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I just came home from work and there HAS to be 20 new pages to this forum! 

I'm sure Disney will work out the Day/Year issue on the tickets online. When I got my email the day was correct so I wasn't going to worry about what it said on MDE. I also figured bringing the paper tickets will make life simpler for CM then having to sort out the Magic Band. But knowing me I'll probably forget them and have to scan the Magic Bands anyways. 

Quick question for anyone who has more experience using the Disney Gift Cards to pay for the trip/MNSSHP! 

I have not thrown any of the Gift Cards away just in case, and I'm planning on bringing the card I used for MNSSHP just in case we need a refund. (Hopefully not). But should I bring the REST of the git cards with me in case something happens? That's literally at least 20+ giftcards...


----------



## ErinsMommy

mickey1968 said:


> I really, really, reallly wish you hadn't posted those. My VB luggage is too small and these are adorbs.



Sign up for their emails - we got 30% off. Still cost $$ but loved them too much!


----------



## lindsayjs

grumpy28 said:


> RE: the military tickets... DH is a veteran (not retired). Would he qualify for the military tickets?


http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Special/Disney-World-Military-Discount-ID-Guide-For-Veterans.html Here's the guide for eligibility


----------



## mickey1968

ErinsMommy said:


> Most of the photographers can take magic shots, so just pick one and ask if they can. If not, move onto the next as there's plenty of them


During the parties there are certain photographers that can do certain shots. Like there will be a special one infront of the Haunted Mansion carriage, and another one somewhere else around Frontierland or Liberty Square with the hitchhiking ghosts. The one with the carriage can be a little longer because it is right  there at the ride exit but I have never had to wait long. Also, some of the PP on Main Street can do special shots too with animated scenes, etc.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Mariellen102 said:


> Tickets went on sale today I am military as well and would like to attend. Did you find anything out about military tickets for this years Halloween party?


I'm sorry, no.   We ended up changing our trip to early August so I haven't been keeping up with the Halloween party info.   I hope you are able to go and have a great time!


----------



## mickey1968

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I've heard before that for regular photopass magic shots (Not MNSSHP ones) that the photographers who are using tripods generally can't do any Magic Shots.
> 
> I have found that to be true when asking in the park.   Now, during the MNSSHP it seemed like most of the special ones were set up using tripods.


I have heard this too about the tripods. Some of the night shots might require them because of extra camera shake in the low light situations.


----------



## mickey1968

yoda22 said:


> I have yet to see anything on Disney's website, but there's info on unofficial Disney news websites, like this one: http://www.insidethemagic.net/2017/...eet-greet-coming-walt-disney-world-halloween/


Thank you. I have seen that info and what was on page 1 of this thread. I guess I keep looking for a page on Disney's site like you would see for a Fantasmic! dining package or dessert party where you can see a little calendar that show the dates and what is available. Dream on I guess!


----------



## HillsboroHoppers

I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?


----------



## mickey1968

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I just came home from work and there HAS to be 20 new pages to this forum!
> 
> I'm sure Disney will work out the Day/Year issue on the tickets online. When I got my email the day was correct so I wasn't going to worry about what it said on MDE. I also figured bringing the paper tickets will make life simpler for CM then having to sort out the Magic Band. But knowing me I'll probably forget them and have to scan the Magic Bands anyways.
> 
> Quick question for anyone who has more experience using the Disney Gift Cards to pay for the trip/MNSSHP!
> 
> I have not thrown any of the Gift Cards away just in case, and I'm planning on bringing the card I used for MNSSHP just in case we need a refund. (Hopefully not). But should I bring the REST of the git cards with me in case something happens? That's literally at least 20+ giftcards...


If you are concerned I would just band them together or put them in a zip lock baggie and throw them in the bottom of your park bag.


----------



## Nutbean

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?



I am totally doing this. We are there for two weeks so we will have flexibility on dates. I want to see the forecast. Not interested in going if it's looking like rain. Also because I want to use our CBR gift cards towards the cost of MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Quick question for anyone who has more experience using the Disney Gift Cards to pay for the trip/MNSSHP!
> 
> I have not thrown any of the Gift Cards away just in case, and I'm planning on bringing the card I used for MNSSHP just in case we need a refund. (Hopefully not). But should I bring the REST of the git cards with me in case something happens? That's literally at least 20+ giftcards...



I'm assuming you consolidated your Disney GC and are now left with 20+ GC with Zero Balance.  I would toss these GC unless you scrapbook or like the design.


----------



## FoxC63

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?



Disney was very generous last year not only did they take care of their guest when it rained but also when Hurricane Mathew hit.  It was reported last year there was rain, thunder and lightening on Tuesday, Sept. 13th Disney offered park hoppers or exchanged tickets for another day one lady got a cash refund.  When Matthew hit they offered the same.  I'm not sure what they did when they closed the parks at 5pm on Thursday, Oct 6th.  On Friday, Oct 7th the park was shut down and Disney offered the same.

While I'm at it 9/2 was crazy busy, 9/8 was moderately crowded and 9/11 was dead.  9/16 had lite rain and moderate crowds.

 Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

dfurst05 said:


> Now that I finally was able to buy my tickets I don't know what to do with myself. This was one of the last pieces of the puzzle we were waiting to fall into place - most of all our other planning is already done. I guess the only thing left is FastPass+ research and trying to decide which ones our family wants for each park.
> 
> Idk if I'm ready to go down that rabbit hole.....



I know....I feel the same way about the FP. I have heard so much conflicting information about. My scheduled day is a Tuesday which is supposed to be a low park attendance day and FP may not even be needed. Not sure if I want to out us on a shedule. Will see. I still have a few months until I schedule FP anyway. Good luck with your research.


----------



## smallworldnh

Farro said:


> Hi,
> 
> I chose the print at home option.
> 
> I feel like this happened last time, but they ended up showing in MDE at some point. The printed copies say to bring with us to parks as these are our tickets, so I will do that. I though our names were on them last time too, but not this time.


Same here!  No names on them and not in MDE!


----------



## FoxC63

_*FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

I am curious about the gift card thing. I live in a town where we have a Sam's Club. Going to go tomorrow to scope out the GC situation. Then I can consolidate those cards into one card? Is that correct? Can I use the GCs to pay for tickets such as CV if that is offered again? Can they be used to pay a resort balance at the end of my trip? What about upgrading to an annual pass? Thanks for helping!


----------



## vinotinto

ErinsMommy said:


> if anyone is interested, I started a Club Villain watch thread.  I'm on to the next obsession. LOL.


Went to CV last year and everyone loved it! We all danced, took some cool pics, and enjoyed doing something different. It was well done. If they add it this year, I have no idea where I will fit it in the schedule.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am curious about the gift card thing. I live in a town where we have a Sam's Club. Going to go tomorrow to scope out the GC situation. Then I can consolidate those cards into one card? Is that correct? Can I use the GCs to pay for tickets such as CV if that is offered again? Can they be used to pay a resort balance at the end of my trip? What about upgrading to an annual pass? Thanks for helping!



There is a dedicated thread for Disney GC:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-1311#post-57570702

I suggest going to the last page and working your way up as discount codes have expiration dates.  Yes to all your questions but I don't know about annual pass.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> Went to CV last year and everyone loved it! We all danced, took some cool pics, and enjoyed doing something different. It was well done. If they add it this year, I have no idea where I will fit it in the schedule.



If you ever change your mind this is the 2017 Club Villain thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/club-villain-watch-thread-2017.3603529/#post-57575192


----------



## AngelDisney

Charolette said:


> Not just you I purchased for October 29th 2017 In my app it is showing October 30 2016. And tickets are not showing on website at all. I'm thinking it's a Disney IT glitch & will give it some time to sort out or call next week if it hasn't.



Same here! I bought 2 sets of tickets for two parties and only one set of tickets is showing on the MDE website and 3 sets of tickets are showing on the MDE App with repeated dates. There are no ticket numbers to link ourselves. I ordered hard tickets delivery and hope I can link them once I receive the hard tickets. I guess all we can do now is wait!


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> View attachment 236496
> 
> Glitch



Oh wow!  I just saw your ticket I can't believe I missed it.  I think this thread was moving so quickly.  I've never seen or heard anything like this before.


----------



## Farro

In answer to why buy tickets now - I know we are going that date, it's close to Halloween, I like to look at the tickets  and I'm not worried about rain. If it rains, maybe they will refund, if not, so it goes...  

I like to check things off my list:
 trip - paid, plane tickets - paid, food (dining plan) - paid, hoppers - paid, now the last piece of the puzzle, party tickets - paid. Now I can enjoy my summer!


----------



## Farro

smallworldnh said:


> Same here!  No names on them and not in MDE!



I wouldn't worry. They are assigned to the right people in the MDE app, of course the wrong year! (happened to everyone)

As long as you bring your paper tickets with you, I am confident we will be fine!


----------



## AngelDisney

IrishNYC said:


> Whoop whoop! Just bought tix for 9/22!
> 
> I opted to go for shipped hard copies so that I can put it with DD's birthday gift announcement - Disney is her gift this year. I hope it's a cool card, and not a lame green one.
> 
> I also opted to buy them under a different MDE account. Can I transfer them to my regular MDE once I receive the hard copies? Ugh. Now I regret doing this.



You can resssign the ticket entitlements to the profiles on your original MDE. But you have to be sure those profiles have either MBs or card tickets to access the ticket entitlements for party entry.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Thank you all for your replies! I'll just keep them all just in case, already marked the MNSSHP one.


----------



## MeghanTy

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?




I had my heart set on going for Halloween. If it weren't for us being there at the tail end of October with dates I'm sure that will sell out, I would wait too. 

Also, it feels good to get this out of the way.


----------



## grumpy28

lindsayjs said:


> http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Special/Disney-World-Military-Discount-ID-Guide-For-Veterans.html Here's the guide for eligibility



Thank you for posting. However I do not see any info regarding special event Tix. We are AP holders so we do not need regular Tix.


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> Thank you for posting. However I do not see any info regarding special event Tix. We are AP holders so we do not need regular Tix.



Link has a phone number:  (407) 824-1403


----------



## Kbate

I bought our tickets to MNSSHP this morning and it's our first time.  I will be there with my three daughters.  Any hints or tips for us?  Also, will the Memory Maker photographers be at the party?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Sadiemae76

ErinsMommy said:


> Maybe I'm not making it clear -- my party ticket is for 9/19/17, that's what the ticket correctly says.  MDE says my party ticket is 9/20/16.  Wrong day/wrong year.


Hmmm.......Spooky!!


----------



## oceanmarina

FoxC63 said:


> Is everyone here good to go?  I've been scrolling back and forth trying to make sure your questions have been answered doesn't matter by who.  Don't want to leave anyone hanging.



Thank you for taking the time to answer all the questions!  I just had three more;

I have tickets for August 25th, any idea if the first night will be super crowded?

Also, do they give you trick or treat bags?

I want to do Hallo-wishes fireworks at 10PM - I would like a good spot to watch them - where do you think a good place to line up is, and what time do you recommend to line up to watch?

Thanks, marina


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> There is a dedicated thread for Disney GC:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-1311#post-57570702
> 
> I suggest going to the last page and working your way up as discount codes have expiration dates.  Yes to all your questions but I don't know about annual pass.




I did some research and yes the GC can be used for annual passes.  I see a trip to Sam's Club in my near future!

Edited to add: If you have a Sam's membership the $500 GC are selling for $480. You can purchase online as well as going to store. If you have an Ebates account it is currently at 1.5% for Sam's Club for an additional savings. 1.5% of $480=$7.20. So total savings is $27.20.


----------



## beesly

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am curious about the gift card thing. I live in a town where we have a Sam's Club. Going to go tomorrow to scope out the GC situation. Then I can consolidate those cards into one card? Is that correct? Can I use the GCs to pay for tickets such as CV if that is offered again? Can they be used to pay a resort balance at the end of my trip? What about upgrading to an annual pass? Thanks for helping!



You can consolidate the cards using disneygiftcard.com, but note that you're limited to a max of $1,000 per card. The cards can be used to pay a resort balance, however, note that: if you have a room-only reservation, your balance will be charged on check-in day to whatever card you have saved for outstanding charges; and room charges will be charged in the middle of the night before the morning you check out (I actually had this not happen once, and our room charges were settled the morning we checked out - but this is very unusual).

Regarding annual passes - are you asking if you can use Disney GCs to pay for the upgrade?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

My Dreams Travel Agent just purchased my MNSSHP tix for me.  I wanted the plastic cards in mail.  Still have mine from 2015.  But got email conformation.
Was told MDE not showing all day but should tomorrow. 
Last time my tix didnt link right and created new Magic Bands for some reason.  Was told not to worry but will be printing out paper tix just in case.
Tix for Sept 29, Oct 1
Anyone else going those dates?
So excited.
Second timing doing MNSSHP solo


----------



## sheila14

SoarinSC said:


> That's good to hear! Really by now, we should be used to these little snafus that eventually work out but still always a little nervewracking


I just got home from work and been on hold for over 30 minutes so i just hung up. Is the issue with the ticket sales still a problem? When I open MDE on the computer my party tickets are not there but if I open it on my iPhone they are there but with 2016 date. Any help yet or computer glitch?


----------



## Cluelyss

oceanmarina said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer all the questions!  I just had three more;
> 
> I have tickets for August 25th, any idea if the first night will be super crowded?
> 
> Also, do they give you trick or treat bags?
> 
> I want to do Hallo-wishes fireworks at 10PM - I would like a good spot to watch them - where do you think a good place to line up is, and what time do you recommend to line up to watch?
> 
> Thanks, marina


Th first party almost always sells out. Make sure you have a good plan and you'll be fine.

Everyone in your party will receive a bag for candy. They are fairly small, though, so some people prefer to being their own.

We like watching the fireworks from the plaza gardens (in front of Casey's or the Plaza). Arrive no less than 30 minutes prior, 45 to be safe or on a sold out night.

Have fun!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

sheila14 said:


> I just got home from work and been on hold for over 30 minutes so i just hung up. Is the issue with the ticket sales still a problem? When I open MDE on the computer my party tickets are not there but if I open it on my iPhone they are there but with 2016 date. Any help yet or computer glitch?



Glitch as they "update their system" which can be anywhere from a day to a few days - only in Disney because no one ages


----------



## Goofy'sPal

So since no numbers under bar code, no name on tix do we just print whole email?


----------



## waydownunder

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?



I have brought our tickets for 09/19 as this is the only party night we have available during our trip so even if weather bad we have no 2nd option.  I also like to have everything for the trip pre-paid before we go.


----------



## SaraVee

I printed the whole email - the instructions said that that page would be required for entry into the party. I also checked MDE on my phone and the ticket did pop up in there - albeit with the year 2016, not 2017. The printed email does say 2017, and I imagine they'll fix the snafu in MDE. But I'll be bringing the printed email as well, just in case.


----------



## Flynnismine

Goofy'sPal said:


> My Dreams Travel Agent just purchased my MNSSHP tix for me.  I wanted the plastic cards in mail.  Still have mine from 2015.  But got email conformation.
> Was told MDE not showing all day but should tomorrow.
> Last time my tix didnt link right and created new Magic Bands for some reason.  Was told not to worry but will be printing out paper tix just in case.
> Tix for Sept 29, Oct 1
> Anyone else going those dates?
> So excited.
> Second timing doing MNSSHP solo


DD (8) and I will be at the Oct 1st and Oct 3rd parties.


----------



## Disneylover99

oceanmarina said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer all the questions!  I just had three more;
> 
> I have tickets for August 25th, any idea if the first night will be super crowded?
> 
> Also, do they give you trick or treat bags?
> 
> I want to do Hallo-wishes fireworks at 10PM - I would like a good spot to watch them - where do you think a good place to line up is, and what time do you recommend to line up to watch?
> 
> Thanks, marina



The first party last year was not sold out or too crowded. We got our spot in front of Casey's about a half an hour before the start of the fireworks, but there were still spots available when the fireworks started.


----------



## FoxC63

oceanmarina said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer all the questions!  I just had three more;
> 
> I have tickets for August 25th, any idea if the first night will be super crowded?
> 
> Also, do they give you trick or treat bags?
> 
> I want to do Hallo-wishes fireworks at 10PM - I would like a good spot to watch them - where do you think a good place to line up is, and what time do you recommend to line up to watch?
> 
> Thanks, marina



Personally yes, I think it’s going to be very crowded.  Many people expressed interest in attending early on.  Though this isn’t rare it’s certainly what most summer vacationers don’t have the luxury of experiencing during the regular season. 

Treat Bags are provided free of charge and will be handed out along with your wrist bands.  They can be obtained at MK front entrance as well as Adventureland - Tortuga Tavern, Tomarrowland - Monster Inc. Exit and Fantasyland - Fantasy Faire.

A great location to view Hallowishes is the (fake) grass area in front of the Plaza Restaurant or Casey’s Corner Restaurant. 



Have a great time!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Flynnismine said:


> DD (8) and I will be at the Oct 1st and Oct 3rd parties.



Thats great.  Going solo.  Thought of Oct 3rd but last full day and Epcot EMH at night so hoping to start day there.  Go to HS for Star Wars fireworks and if I have time back to Epcot.  Love idea of going to MK on its 46 birthday so starting day at Epcot for its 35 birthday.  Sept 29 with morning EMH will be spending long full day at my fav park Magic Kingdom.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I did some research and *yes the GC can be used for annual passes*.  I see a trip to Sam's Club in my near future!
> 
> Edited to add: If you have a Sam's membership the $500 GC are selling for $480. You can purchase online as well as going to store. If you have an Ebates account it is currently at 1.5% for Sam's Club for an additional savings. 1.5% of $480=$7.20. So total savings is $27.20.



I thought they did but I wasn't 100% positive so I didn't want to say.  Thanks for the GC tip!  You're awesome!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

2015 I ended up going Sept 22, 25.  When I got there both days there were signs both days were sold out.  Does anyone have idea of number of tix sold for this event?  Disney wont release party numbers but wondered if anyone had idea how many people can get into this hard ticket event on a given night.


----------



## bluecastle

How long do you think I can safely remain undecided about whether to go Tuesday October 17th or Thursday October 19th? 
I haven't really worked out my whole week yet. Not knowing AK hours is one reason, and trying to figure out enough days and nights to cover all the new for us experiences (new Soarin, FEA, F&W, MNSSHP, Pandora, staying at BWV-exploring, hanging out, and pool time...) I am having more trouble planning this trip than past trips. Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## FoxC63

Goofy'sPal said:


> 2015 I ended up going Sept 22, 25.  When I got there both days there were signs both days were sold out.  Does anyone have idea of number of tix sold for this event?  Disney wont release party numbers but wondered if anyone had idea *how many people can get into this hard ticket event on a given night*.



Is this just out of _curiosity_?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FoxC63 said:


> Is this just out of _curiosity_?



Um yeah just wondering.  Already have tix purchased.  Just wanted to know.  Why


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> Glitch as they "update their system" which can be anywhere from a day to a few days - only in Disney because no one ages


If this was only true!!!


----------



## lovingeire

grumpy28 said:


> RE: the military tickets... DH is a veteran (not retired). Would he qualify for the military tickets?



Does DH have a valid military ID?  Normally unless medically separated or having done 20 years and/or officially retired you would not qualify. If you did qualify, see below.



lindsayjs said:


> http://www.militarydisneytips.com/Special/Disney-World-Military-Discount-ID-Guide-For-Veterans.html Here's the guide for eligibility



The military discount is obtained by showing one of the ID's referenced in this posting.  If you do not have one of these ID's, you do not qualify.  A DD214 does not qualify you for the discount.



grumpy28 said:


> Thank you for posting. However I do not see any info regarding special event Tix. We are AP holders so we do not need regular Tix.



I would use your AP discount if you do not have one of the ID cards in the Military Disney Tips post referenced above as you will not qualify for any Disney military discount if you do not have the "magic" ID card.


----------



## FoxC63

@oceanmarina

These are the wrist bands they put on your *right* wrist.  Every party receives a new color.  When you pick up your Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card at the Main Street Fire House, they will put a mark on your wrist band with a magic marker.



This is 2016? Treat Bag it's like soft plastic but holds plenty. 
They measure approximately 9" High x 7" Wide x 3" Deep


----------



## Diasmom

MeghanTy said:


> In the DALLAS area! Of ALLLL days! lol I'm ok. It just hurts like a #@!$^. But yayy for getting tickets for Halloween night!


My husband always says "This is why we live where the air hurts our faces."  (Minnesota)


----------



## RigatoniFeline

MeghanTy said:


> I was just minding my business at work. I felt something under my pants on my thigh and what felt like a bite. I went to slap at what I thought may have been a spider. I felt something bigger and with some "crunch". I grabbed it through my pants so it wouldn't sting me again and kind of threw it down out of my pants. Sure enough - a scorpion.
> 
> I have never felt a sting/bite that painful in my life and I grew up in the country.



O.M.G. That is awwwwfull. Hope you are feeling better.

As for why I am not waiting to buy tickets, I don't have the luxury of picking a party night. There is only one night I can go. So it's that or nothing.


----------



## grumpy28

lovingeire said:


> Does DH have a valid military ID?  Normally unless medically separated or having done 20 years and/or officially retired you would not qualify. If you did qualify, see below.
> 
> 
> 
> The military discount is obtained by showing one of the ID's referenced in this posting.  If you do not have one of these ID's, you do not qualify.  A DD214 does not qualify you for the discount.
> 
> 
> 
> I would use your AP discount if you do not have one of the ID cards in the Military Disney Tips post referenced above as you will not qualify for any Disney military discount if you do not have the "magic" ID card.



Thank you so much for posting! You have been a huge help!


----------



## FoxC63

bluecastle said:


> How long do you think I can safely remain undecided about whether to go Tuesday October 17th or Thursday October 19th?
> I am having more trouble planning this trip than past trips. Anyone else feeling this way?



I honestly don't know why I have "Purchase Party Tickets:  July 12, 2017" written in my 2016 Disney notes but it must be important and we're going Oct 31st.  Purchase when ready there is no rush.

I have my plans all set I just need Disney to release the calendar to confirm but last year I struggled .


----------



## IrishNYC

AngelDisney said:


> You can resssign the ticket entitlements to the profiles on your original MDE. But you have to be sure those profiles have either MBs or card tickets to access the ticket entitlements for party entry.


Thank you! So when I get the actual tickets I can just assign them on my original MDE? Right now no tickets show on my second MDE and I'm assuming it's part of the glitch, because I do have a correct email confirmation.


----------



## davale4

Finally had some down time and was able to get our tickets for August 29th .  We are thrilled it started earlier this year.  We have never been able to do it due to my kids school schedule....another bonus is F&W. We could no have asked for a better year .


----------



## lindsayjs

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I did some research and yes the GC can be used for annual passes.  I see a trip to Sam's Club in my near future!
> 
> Edited to add: If you have a Sam's membership the $500 GC are selling for $480. You can purchase online as well as going to store. If you have an Ebates account it is currently at 1.5% for Sam's Club for an additional savings. 1.5% of $480=$7.20. So total savings is $27.20.


I was reading through the budget board and I saw you can get 5 $100 Disney gift cards from BJs for $474.95. Free shipping no membership required. Just thought I'd pass the info on!


----------



## paradesintherain

I'm sure this has already been asked, but this thread is already so long! How early do you think the 11/1 Halloween party will sell out? I'm still undecided about heading down before my family, but the party is the main reason I want to so I'd hate to miss it!


----------



## FoxC63

Hi Everyone!

Here is the MNSSHP 2016/2017 Character List.  Please note this is based off information from the 2016 parties which I did not attend due to family illness.  If there is anything that needs to be changed please to not hesitate to let me know.  I would like to have this as close to perfection prior to the August parties so that those who are attending can utilize it.  

Please see attached pdf!

UDDATE:  May 12, 2017 I have removed and updated the information.  The new title is called "MNSSHP Character List 2017"


----------



## FoxC63

paradesintherain said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but this thread is already so long! How early do you think the 11/1 Halloween party will sell out? I'm still undecided about heading down before my family, but the party is the main reason I want to so I'd hate to miss it!



I would purchase them in a month or so I don't think they'll sell out before then.


----------



## acln

FoxC63 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Here is the MNSSHP 2016/2017 Character List.  Please note this is based off information from the 2016 parties which I did not attend due to family illness.  If there is anything that needs to be changed please to not hesitate to let me know.  I would like to have this as close to perfection prior to the August parties so that those who are attending can utilize it.
> 
> Please see attached pdf!



Ooh I love this! I have to say I'm surprised to see no signatures from J&S, I wonder why? I don't remember them wearing anything restricting in pictures.


----------



## Disneylover99

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?



I only had one date to choose from, but if I had three possible dates to choose from I'd probably wait too. But if one of the parties sell out, I'd quickly make a choice and buy tickets for one of the other parties, just in case.


----------



## AngelDisney

IrishNYC said:


> Thank you! So when I get the actual tickets I can just assign them on my original MDE? Right now no tickets show on my second MDE and I'm assuming it's part of the glitch, because I do have a correct email confirmation.



Yes.
You do have to link the two MDEs first in order to assign and reassign the tickets. When I bought my tickets, I had already assigned them to my second MDE. I linked the two MDEs as family and friends. Then I reassigned the tickets back to my first MDE.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Is there anyone with 2016 issues that has been fixed because my account hasn't


----------



## AngelDisney

ErinsMommy said:


> Is there anyone with 2016 issues that has been fixed because my account hasn't



My August tickets have always had the right year, but my September tickets are still last year's date: wrong day and wrong year. At least I now have the right number of tickets. I had 9 instead of 6 yesterday. Now I continue to wait.


----------



## beesly

acln said:


> Ooh I love this! I have to say I'm surprised to see no signatures from J&S, I wonder why? I don't remember them wearing anything restricting in pictures.



The characters that draw extremely long lines at parties (J&S, Dwarfs, Pooh & friends) don't sign, because that would make their lines take even longer. J&S and Pooh & friends give you a pre-signed card.


----------



## brnrss34

Bought my tickets for 9/26. Yipee!


----------



## Sparkly

Our tickets haven't even appeared on MDE yet!!! Which is a bit worrying.

Also I'm a tad worried about doing it so late into our trip (picked sep 26th because we'll be staying at blt!) because if it rains we likely won't get another opportunity to do it.


----------



## acln

beesly said:


> The characters that draw extremely long lines at parties (J&S, Dwarfs, Pooh & friends) don't sign, because that would make their lines take even longer. J&S and Pooh & friends give you a pre-signed card.



Ah, I see. Makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Tonberry

We just got ours for Aug. 25th!
Sounds like this is going to be a very busy (and hot) night!


----------



## MeghanTy

RigatoniFeline said:


> O.M.G. That is awwwwfull. Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> As for why I am not waiting to buy tickets, I don't have the luxury of picking a party night. There is only one night I can go. So it's that or nothing.


I am feeling much better! Today it  feels like nothing ever happened. I think it was buying the tickets to MNSSHP that cured me. ;-)


----------



## MeghanTy

Diasmom said:


> My husband always says "This is why we live where the air hurts our faces."  (Minnesota)



My mother is from Pennsylvania and swears she had never encountered such pests (snakes, gators and scorpions) until moving down South. lol


----------



## IrishNYC

AngelDisney said:


> Yes.
> You do have to link the two MDEs first in order to assign and reassign the tickets. When I bought my tickets, I had already assigned them to my second MDE. I linked the two MDEs as family and friends. Then I reassigned the tickets back to my first MDE.


Thank you so much! I was able to link both accounts this morning (I wasn't able to figure it out yesterday), and while the tickets still don't show anywhere but in my email, I'm more confident now that this is an easy fix that won't involve any other nonsense.


----------



## dfurst05

Diasmom said:


> My husband always says "This is why we live where the air hurts our faces."  (Minnesota)



GO Minnesota!! 



MeghanTy said:


> My mother is from Pennsylvania and swears she had never encountered such pests (snakes, gators and scorpions) until moving down South. lol



I visited Texas for a week in high school one summer. The first morning I was there I found a scorpion crawling around in my bag. I was shocked, and I showed the family I was staying with, and they picked up the piece of clothing the scorpion was on, walked to the bathroom, and flushed it down the toilet. They weren't even fazed!!

Glad you are doing okay.


----------



## MeghanTy

dfurst05 said:


> GO Minnesota!!
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Texas for a week in high school one summer. The first morning I was there I found a scorpion crawling around in my bag. I was shocked, and I showed the family I was staying with, and they picked up the piece of clothing the scorpion was on, walked to the bathroom, and flushed it down the toilet. They weren't even fazed!!
> 
> Glad you are doing okay.




   That is how I am with gators and snakes. I just kind of shrug and walk around. So I can understand the family's lack of alarm. But this was my very first run in with a scorpion and hopefully my last!


----------



## kydisneyfans

lindsayjs said:


> I was reading through the budget board and I saw you can get 5 $100 Disney gift cards from BJs for $474.95. Free shipping no membership required. Just thought I'd pass the info on!



If Kroger is in your area and you have Chase Freedom try this one:

Disney gift card=$500
Chase Freedom 5% cash back for grocery stores this month=$25
2,000 fuel points this weekend-if you use 35 gallons each fill up x2=$70 savings

Potential benefits for buying a $500 Disney card=$95 back in cash and fuel savings

You can also use the Costco CC for 3% back on the fuel purchase. I've tried to buy a Kroger gift card for the fuel to get another 5% back on the fuel cost but have not been successful at using Kroger gift cards at their gas pumps.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> That is how I am with gators and snakes. I just kind of shrug and walk around. So I can understand the family's lack of alarm. But this was my very first run in with a scorpion and hopefully my last!



How do you even get used to gators and snakes?? A roach, spider and gecko has me climbing chairs screaming for DH to come save me.


----------



## dfurst05

MeghanTy said:


> That is how I am with gators and snakes. I just kind of shrug and walk around. So I can understand the family's lack of alarm. But this was my very first run in with a scorpion and hopefully my last!



You are much tougher than I am, that's for sure. The snakes we have here aren't even poisonous and I am so afraid!! 

Hopefully they won't have any snakes or scorpions at WDW. Otherwise it will become Mickey's SO VERY SCARY Halloween Party!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

dfurst05 said:


> You are much tougher than I am, that's for sure. The snakes we have here aren't even poisonous and I am so afraid!!
> 
> Hopefully they won't have any snakes or scorpions at WDW. Otherwise it will become Mickey's SO VERY SCARY Halloween Party!!



They have snakes at WDW for sure. When we were at POFQ there was a bunch of CMs huddled in a small area and we walked by and asked what was going on - apparently they were trying to 'trap' a snake. I left quickly.


----------



## MeghanTy

dfurst05 said:


> You are much tougher than I am, that's for sure. The snakes we have here aren't even poisonous and I am so afraid!!
> 
> Hopefully they won't have any snakes or scorpions at WDW. Otherwise it will become Mickey's SO VERY SCARY Halloween Party!!




It will TRULY earn the name "Mickey's SO VERY SCARY Halloween Party!" lmao that is for SURE.


----------



## dfurst05

ErinsMommy said:


> They have snakes at WDW for sure. When we were at POFQ there was a bunch of CMs huddled in a small area and we walked by and asked what was going on - apparently they were trying to 'trap' a snake. I left quickly.



I guess we will have to cancel our whole vacation then.

I agree with your post about roaches/spiders/etc. I won't even get into the stories about roaches from when I used to work in property management.....


----------



## klbrow11

Got our party tickets for 9/26 with DVC discount. Did the print at home option and date looks good. Not showing on MDE though. Tried to manually input but says they are already linked and assigned. Hmm. 

Super excited though! This is our first party and decided to give it a go since its the last year the little will be free. We are not huge halloween fans but enjoy it. My daughters favorite movie right now is snow white so debating the line for the dwarfs. Any advice for them?


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Oh wow!  I just saw your ticket I can't believe I missed it.  I think this thread was moving so quickly.  I've never seen or heard anything like this before.



Yeah that's what I have, checked today and still the same but as everyone has said the email confirmation was correct, and hopefully won't be long before it's all sorted.



dfurst05 said:


> Now that I finally was able to buy my tickets I don't know what to do with myself. This was one of the last pieces of the puzzle we were waiting to fall into place - most of all our other planning is already done. I guess the only thing left is FastPass+ research and trying to decide which ones our family wants for each park.
> 
> Idk if I'm ready to go down that rabbit hole.....



I'm in the same boat (unless Club Villian comes along) although I know roughly when I want my FP it'll be whether I get what I want.



HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?



I wanted to do two parties, I only have two parties to do those dates on. Every other day is working around other shows, ADR's and avoiding Universals HHN when I go there. If it rains/gets cancelled I won't be able to do anything about it. (I have one day that if a cancellation did happen I could cancel other plans and have the party instead if it was not sold out day). It's also another thing done off my trip list.


----------



## BishopsMoM

Just got our tickets for Oct. 12th. This will be our 3rd MNSSHP, and we can not hardly wait!!! Now to decide what to wear . Anybody already have their costumes picked out?


----------



## Ladyfish77

Can someone summarize purchase options.  I would like to receive hard tickets.  It sounds like if you buy them through MDE you only get the code and paper tickets?  I bought two years ago through MDE and still received hard tickets.  I do have a TA so I can purchase that way in order to get hard tickets if that's the only way. Thanks!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Ladyfish77 said:


> Can someone summarize purchase options.  I would like to receive hard tickets.  It sounds like if you buy them through MDE you only get the code and paper tickets?  I bought two years ago through MDE and still received hard tickets.  I do have a TA so I can purchase that way in order to get hard tickets if that's the only way. Thanks!



Yesterday I only saw 2 options: print at home or will call window.  Others reported being able to have them mailed.  I would go with the mail option because the print at home was an issue, the app shows 2016 and has the wrong date entirely, and the MDE on the website doesn't show them at all.  When I called to ask what was going on they said "IT is working on it, systems are updating".


----------



## Cluelyss

Ladyfish77 said:


> Can someone summarize purchase options.  I would like to receive hard tickets.  It sounds like if you buy them through MDE you only get the code and paper tickets?  I bought two years ago through MDE and still received hard tickets.  I do have a TA so I can purchase that way in order to get hard tickets if that's the only way. Thanks!


Bought mine online yesterday and had the option to receive a hard ticket via USPS, no extra cost.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> Bought mine online yesterday and had the option to receive a hard ticket via USPS, no extra cost.



Case in point how screwy IT remains. *le sigh*


----------



## dfurst05

Ladyfish77 said:


> Can someone summarize purchase options.  I would like to receive hard tickets.  It sounds like if you buy them through MDE you only get the code and paper tickets?  I bought two years ago through MDE and still received hard tickets.  I do have a TA so I can purchase that way in order to get hard tickets if that's the only way. Thanks!





ErinsMommy said:


> Case in point how screwy IT remains. *le sigh*



@ErinsMommy - I think maybe it has to do with what way you purchased your tickets. Didn't you say you bought them on an iPad? Did you use the app on iPad or through the browser?

I ordered mine on a laptop through the Chrome browser and the default options were either print at home or will call. I had to click "see more ticket options" or something to that effect and then the option to have them shipped was available at no additional cost.

Disney is going to try to get customers to choose delivery methods in the following order:

A. Print at home
B. Will Call
C. Mail

Because this is the most cost effective way for them to deliver tickets as a business. Email doesn't cost them hardly anything. Will call they still have to create tickets but they don't have to pay the cost to mail them. Mail they have to create tickets and then also pay to send them in the mail.

So that is why they probably try and hide the option as much as possible - but it is there! You just have to know where to look.


----------



## IrishNYC

Ladyfish77 said:


> Can someone summarize purchase options.  I would like to receive hard tickets.  It sounds like if you buy them through MDE you only get the code and paper tickets?  I bought two years ago through MDE and still received hard tickets.  I do have a TA so I can purchase that way in order to get hard tickets if that's the only way. Thanks!



I was able to have them mailed. It's a $15 charge for domestic, $25 for international. Domestic will be mailed after 5/15, and I believe international was 5/25.

(I used Firefox for Mac when I purchased, all options were there in plain sight.)


----------



## The10sPro

Using my iPad and through MDE, my tickets are being mailed to me (no mailing fee).


----------



## sheila14

dfurst05 said:


> @ErinsMommy - I think maybe it has to do with what way you purchased your tickets. Didn't you say you bought them on an iPad? Did you use the app on iPad or through the browser?
> 
> I ordered mine on a laptop through the Chrome browser and the default options were either print at home or will call. I had to click "see more ticket options" or something to that effect and then the option to have them shipped was available at no additional cost.
> 
> Disney is going to try to get customers to choose delivery methods in the following order:
> 
> A. Print at home
> B. Will Call
> C. Mail
> 
> Because this is the most cost effective way for them to deliver tickets as a business. Email doesn't cost them hardly anything. Will call they still have to create tickets but they don't have to pay the cost to mail them. Mail they have to create tickets and then also pay to send them in the mail.
> 
> So that is why they probably try and hide the option as much as possible - but it is there! You just have to know where to look.


I had the option to get the hard tickets mailed to my home and I used my iPhone to purchase tickets. Still nothing is shown under the MDE, it states confirmation number is linked to my account. When I look on the MDE app on iPhone they are listed but have 2016 date.


----------



## Lyandra

So I read through most of the thread and I have a question...

My 3 possible party dates are Sept 24-26 or 29.
I initially wanted to go on the 24th but it seems it might be real busy even on a Sunday night? Should I rearrange things to go on the 26th instead?

 The 26th is our anniversary so I was planning a nice meal and all, but going to a super full pack Halloween party might not be the best trade off


----------



## Cbtexan04

Does anyone know if resale DVC members qualify for discounted MNSSHP tickets? I see the option when purchasing tickets, but I want to be sure there won't be issues when it comes to use them!


----------



## dfurst05

In addition to my previous post I am going to post this as reference for those of you who have not yet purchased tickets. I just checked the check out page in my browser both on my computer and my phone and they were the same. Both times it defaulted to print at home with a link in small text to change your delivery method. Here is a snippit of my screen that shows what this looks like:





I have added the orange underline myself for emphasis.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

beesly said:


> You can consolidate the cards using disneygiftcard.com, but note that you're limited to a max of $1,000 per card. The cards can be used to pay a resort balance, however, note that: if you have a room-only reservation, your balance will be charged on check-in day to whatever card you have saved for outstanding charges; and room charges will be charged in the middle of the night before the morning you check out (I actually had this not happen once, and our room charges were settled the morning we checked out - but this is very unusual).
> 
> Regarding annual passes - are you asking if you can use Disney GCs to pay for the upgrade?


 Yes I would like to upgrade to an annual pass when we go and was wondering if the GC can be used to pay for that.


----------



## dfurst05

Lyandra said:


> So I read through most of the thread and I have a question...
> 
> My 3 possible party dates are Sept 24-26 or 29.
> I initially wanted to go on the 24th but it seems it might be real busy even on a Sunday night? Should I rearrange things to go on the 26th instead?
> 
> The 26th is our anniversary so I was planning a nice meal and all, but going to a super full pack Halloween party might not be the best trade off



If you can swing it, I would go on the 26th. It is rumored the 24th will be a party which Cast Members will get a special discount for, making it a busier party - even with the potential to sell out. With the 26th being a Tuesday, most people would predict the party to be less busy.


----------



## ErinsMommy

dfurst05 said:


> @ErinsMommy - I think maybe it has to do with what way you purchased your tickets. Didn't you say you bought them on an iPad? Did you use the app on iPad or through the browser?
> 
> I ordered mine on a laptop through the Chrome browser and the default options were either print at home or will call. I had to click "see more ticket options" or something to that effect and then the option to have them shipped was available at no additional cost.
> 
> Disney is going to try to get customers to choose delivery methods in the following order:
> 
> A. Print at home
> B. Will Call
> C. Mail
> 
> Because this is the most cost effective way for them to deliver tickets as a business. Email doesn't cost them hardly anything. Will call they still have to create tickets but they don't have to pay the cost to mail them. Mail they have to create tickets and then also pay to send them in the mail.
> 
> So that is why they probably try and hide the option as much as possible - but it is there! You just have to know where to look.



Yes I purchased through my ipad but through Safari not the app.  Ahh and I didn't see that "see more ticket options" button.  Could be I was so excited I completely looked it over.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> I was able to have them mailed. It's a $15 charge for domestic, $25 for international. Domestic will be mailed after 5/15, and I believe international was 5/25.
> 
> (I used Firefox for Mac when I purchased, all options were there in plain sight.)



Everyone else said mail was free?


----------



## dfurst05

The10sPro said:


> Using my iPad and through MDE, my tickets are being mailed to me (no mailing fee).





sheila14 said:


> I had the option to get the hard tickets mailed to my home and I used my iPhone to purchase tickets. Still nothing is shown under the MDE, it states confirmation number is linked to my account. When I look on the MDE app on iPhone they are listed but have 2016 date.



I didn't mean to say that those who purchased with an iPad wouldn't have the option to have the tickes mailed or would have to pay a fee just that perhaps the way Disney presented the option on an iPad was different. I was wrong in that they are presenting it the same across all platforms, however for all purchase methods Disney is defaulting to print at home and hiding the other options under a "see more delivery options" link.

This may make it difficult for people to find how to have the options shipped to their house as evidenced by the number of people asking about it on the thread.


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> Everyone else said mail was free?


I saw that, and I think it's odd. I was definitely charged.


----------



## lindsayjs

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Yes I would like to upgrade to an annual pass when we go and was wondering if the GC can be used to pay for that.


Yes, you can use gift cards for that.  
 Try posting a new thread if you have other questions. Lots of very knowledgeable gift card users on the dis!


----------



## dfurst05

IrishNYC said:


> I saw that, and I think it's odd. I was definitely charged.
> 
> View attachment 236652



Looks like you paid for EXPRESS shipping.

The shipping options for ticket delivery are shown here:


----------



## IrishNYC

dfurst05 said:


> Looks like you paid for EXPRESS shipping.
> 
> The shipping options for ticket delivery are shown here:


Doh! That's what I get for doing 80 things at the same time. (Although I honestly don't remember seeing that option, and it definitely did not say FedEx, because I always have problems with FedEx to my house, and wouldn't have picked it.) Oh well.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> Doh! That's what I get for doing 80 things at the same time. (Although I honestly don't remember seeing that option, and it definitely did not say FedEx, because I always have problems with FedEx to my house, and wouldn't have picked it.) Oh well.



I wonder if you call if they'll be able to change it? Unless Disney ships that fast??


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> I wonder if you call if they'll be able to change it? Unless Disney ships that fast??


Eh. I have enough issues already with wanting to change the MDE it's attached to, I'm not going to make matters more complicated. It's my own fault.


----------



## ErinsMommy

@dfurst05   I just noticed you're going 2 days before me, what parties are you going to?


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> Eh. I have enough issues already with wanting to change the MDE it's attached to, I'm not going to make matters more complicated. It's my own fault.



You can kill 2 birds with one stone. call for one thing and casually mention the second. worse thing they can say is sorry we already shipped it.


----------



## dfurst05

ErinsMommy said:


> @dfurst05   I just noticed you're going 2 days before me, what parties are you going to?



We are only doing one party - Sept 17.


----------



## Lyandra

dfurst05 said:


> If you can swing it, I would go on the 26th. It is rumored the 24th will be a party which Cast Members will get a special discount for, making it a busier party - even with the potential to sell out. With the 26th being a Tuesday, most people would predict the party to be less busy.



So avoid the 24th at all cost if possible?

It will means moving stuff around which my husband is not thrilled about.... 

What would be the difference between a sold out party and a Tuesday? Less people at the parades? Longer lines? Better spots at shows and fireworks? Does it make a sensible difference?

Getting into over thinking mode... lol


----------



## Cbtexan04

We're planning for Oct. 5th. Hopefully it won't be too crowded and the weather will be bearable.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Lyandra said:


> So avoid the 24th at all cost if possible?
> 
> It will means moving stuff around which my husband is not thrilled about....
> 
> What would be the difference between a sold out party and a Tuesday? Less people at the parades? Longer lines? Better spots at shows and fireworks? Does it make a sensible difference?
> 
> Getting into over thinking mode... lol



Less people at the parades? Longer lines? Better spots at shows and fireworks? Does it make a sensible difference? Yes to all this!  We're going on the 19th to do the parades/shows/fireworks and the 24th will be more rides.


----------



## dfurst05

Lyandra said:


> So avoid the 24th at all cost if possible?
> 
> It will means moving stuff around which my husband is not thrilled about....
> 
> What would be the difference between a sold out party and a Tuesday? Less people at the parades? Longer lines? Better spots at shows and fireworks? Does it make a sensible difference?
> 
> Getting into over thinking mode... lol



I mean the difference probably comes down to your ability to withstand crowds.

I wouldn't say avoid it at all costs, but I would say that there is a strong likelihood the party on the 24th will sell out. That said, MNSSHP is still a hard ticket event and there are still going to be less people in the park than your average day at MK. However, as @ErinsMommy said a sold out party will have more people at the parades, longer lines, and less spots at fireworks/shows. If you plan around those things being busier you can make a sold out party work.

I haven't ever been to a party myself so what I am telling you is based off of what I have read about other people's experiences. A lot of people say that at sold out parties, the main areas of the party can feel very congested, but other areas of MK feel just completely empty. It sounds like a lot of the area around the party activities are full of people and the rest of MK is quiet.

I'm not sure what your priorities are for the party but if you are able to switch to the Tuesday party, I would. If it is too much of a hassle, just make a plan to find a way to enjoy the party on the 24th - even if it might be a little busier. 

We debated on whether we should go on Sunday 9/17 or Tuesday 9/19 and in the end we chose the Sunday party because there was something else going on Tuesday we didn't want to miss. For us the Tuesday party probably would have been less busy but we decided putting up with a few more people at the party is alright because doing other things Tuesday was more important than how busy the party was - we are just happy to be able to attend MNSSHP at all.


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> The characters that draw extremely long lines at parties (J&S, Dwarfs, Pooh & friends) don't sign, because that would make their lines take even longer. J&S and Pooh & friends give you a pre-signed card.



We saw the Dwarfs when they had Snow White years ago and I can't remember if we received a signed card.  I know they took her out though not sure when, but is this just a shoot and go?  They don't offer signed cards?


----------



## Nemo32

Just bought two tickets for Tuesday, October 10! So excited...first time at the party for me!!! Should my tickets appear in MyDisneyExperience? I don't see them.


----------



## dfurst05

Nemo32 said:


> Just bought two tickets for Tuesday, October 10! So excited...first time at the party for me!!! Should my tickets appear in MyDisneyExperience? I don't see them.



Many people here who have purchased tickets, myself included, have not yet seen them appear in MDE except through the app on their phone. The consensus is that they should appear in MDE sometime over the next few days, although this is just a guess and has not been confirmed with Disney.


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> We saw the Dwarfs when they had Snow White years ago and I can't remember if we received a signed card.  I know they took her out though not sure when, but is this just a shoot and go?  They don't offer signed cards?



According to Kenny the Pirate, they did not offer a card last year. It'd be nice if they would, though!


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> Less people at the parades? Longer lines? Better spots at shows and fireworks? Does it make a sensible difference? Yes to all this!  We're going on the 19th to do the parades/shows/fireworks and the 24th will be more rides.


We're going to be there at the same time, but from what I've noticed you say, we'll never be in the same place at the same time! We're going to the 9/22 party, arriving on the 19th. (Yay fall NYC area holidays!  )


----------



## Minnieloves4

We got Aug 25 party tickets


----------



## ScottishFansie

Anybody else been sent the wrong date on the printable ticket. Mine came through the 1st Septemebr but I booked for the 7th. Not even in the state on the 1st

not sure if disney has done something wrong or if i did


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Nemo32 said:


> Just bought two tickets for Tuesday, October 10! So excited...first time at the party for me!!! Should my tickets appear in MyDisneyExperience? I don't see them.



There are a lot of IT issues going on right now, I'm sure they are working on them. This is just one of many. But I wouldn't worry too much about it right now


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> According to Kenny the Pirate, they did not offer a card last year. It'd be nice if they would, though!



Thank you!  I do like his website but some of his info is ... off?  Like this 2016 statement from above link "_This year they aren’t handing out candy bags as you enter, so you have to go to Jungle Cruise, Buzz Lightyear or Philharmagic to pick them up._" Even though I didn't go last year I know there was a dedicated entrance that led guests behind the stores to pick up wrist bands, treat bags and a ziplock bag filled with treats.  Wasn't this your experience?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

We decided to do a Haunted Mansion Disneybound look!

This is going to be a pain yet fun at the same time.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> We're going to be there at the same time, but from what I've noticed you say, we'll never be in the same place at the same time! We're going to the 9/22 party, arriving on the 19th. (Yay fall NYC area holidays!  )



ohhhh we'll have to check in and see where we're at -- who knows!   and what holidays? DD will be missing school every day that week. but eh it only happens once a year and she's never called out sick.


----------



## IrishNYC

ErinsMommy said:


> ohhhh we'll have to check in and see where we're at -- who knows!   and what holidays? DD will be missing school every day that week. but eh it only happens once a year and she's never called out sick.


Here in NYC we're off for all the fall Jewish holidays - 9//21 and 22 for Rosh Hashana this year. Sometimes there are Muslim holidays in the fall too, so we're off then as well. One recent year we didn't have a full week of school until after Columbus day.


----------



## AngelDisney

IrishNYC said:


> I saw that, and I think it's odd. I was definitely charged.
> 
> View attachment 236652



I think there are two options for US residents: free but slow mail or quick but cost extra mail.


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  I do like his website but some of his info is ... off?  Like this 2016 statement from above link "_This year they aren’t handing out candy bags as you enter, so you have to go to Jungle Cruise, Buzz Lightyear or Philharmagic to pick them up._" Even though I didn't go last year I know there was a dedicated entrance that led guests behind the stores to pick up wrist bands, treat bags and a ziplock bag filled with treats.  Wasn't this your experience?



I was actually already in the park that afternoon and checked in/got my bag at Philharmagic. I do recall seeing many posts about the entrance experience you describe. I trust his information with respect to characters, though - those are really his area of expertise.


----------



## wifey

dfurst05 said:


> GO Minnesota!!
> 
> 
> 
> I visited Texas for a week in high school one summer. The first morning I was there I found a scorpion crawling around in my bag. I was shocked, and I showed the family I was staying with, and they picked up the piece of clothing the scorpion was on, walked to the bathroom, and flushed it down the toilet. They weren't even fazed!!
> 
> Glad you are doing okay.


I've seen a black scorpion on the street here in the U.K. And it was alive too... walking along the footpath after a storm that dumped a huge amount of sand  on our town. It was a few years back and shocked the life out of me!! I would dread to see them on a regular basis.


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> Here in NYC we're off for all the fall Jewish holidays - 9//21 and 22 for Rosh Hashana this year. Sometimes there are Muslim holidays in the fall too, so we're off then as well. One recent year we didn't have a full week of school until after Columbus day.



Oh I'm jealous! We dont close for any of the jewish holidays, would be nice to have those 2 days.


----------



## AntJulie

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you! I do like his website but some of his info is ... off? Like this 2016 statement from above link "_This year they aren’t handing out candy bags as you enter, so you have to go to Jungle Cruise, Buzz Lightyear or Philharmagic to pick them up._" Even though I didn't go last year I know there was a dedicated entrance that led guests behind the stores to pick up wrist bands, treat bags and a ziplock bag filled with treats. Wasn't this your experience?



Yes...To the right behind the stores after you enter!


----------



## SoarinSC

ErinsMommy said:


> Everyone else said mail was free?



Yes, mine said free for regular mail.


----------



## wifey

We booked ours for 19th October, really looking forward to it too. We had to rearrange a couple of table service restaurant reservations to get this date but we're happy with them now.


----------



## kimberwee

Tickets are showing up on my MDE APP but not on my pc. Is this typical?


----------



## dfurst05

kimberwee said:


> Tickets are showing up on my MDE APP but not on my pc. Is this typical?



Other people having been having the same experience, yes.


----------



## davale4

ErinsMommy said:


> Everyone else said mail was free?



I had to click on "other method of delivery" and it offered standard mail to home $0.00.


----------



## alisonslp

for the purposes of crowds, would a sunday or tuesday be better? We are looking at mid sept (10/12)


----------



## Bex258

dfurst05 said:


> Looks like you paid for EXPRESS shipping.
> 
> The shipping options for ticket delivery are shown here:



Would be nice to have a ticket to scrapbook but I took one look at the International and picked the option for Magic band/email tickets . Too bad they are shipping them early otherwise I was thinking of asking if I could get them sent to the hotel. I wouldn't mind pay $5 to pick up mail.


Ticket notification update: MDE app is still wrong, nothings changed. When on the desktop site I checked My itinerary I checked my party days, my 2nd party date has nothing. On the 1st party date I have an ADR in MK and it says underneath park hours "Special Ticketed Event 7:45 AM to 9:00 AM Special Ticketed Event7:00 PM to 12:00 AM"

I also have the same information on the day for my Early Morning Magic day which is what the 7:45 AM to 9:00 AM is but its appearing on both days. So that's an improvement just not quite there yet.


----------



## FoxC63

alisonslp said:


> for the purposes of crowds, would a sunday or tuesday be better? We are looking at mid sept (10/12)



Both should be good in terms or crowds.  I would choose Sunday that way if weather becomes an issue you would have the availability to switch to Tuesday.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> Would be nice to have a ticket to scrapbook but I took one look at the International and picked the option for Magic band/email tickets . Too bad they are shipping them early otherwise I was thinking of asking if I could get them sent to the hotel. I wouldn't mind pay $5 to pick up mail.
> 
> 
> Ticket notification update: MDE app is still wrong, nothings changed. When on the desktop site I checked My itinerary I checked my party days, my 2nd party date has nothing. On the 1st party date I have an ADR in MK and it says underneath park hours "Special Ticketed Event 7:45 AM to 9:00 AM Special Ticketed Event7:00 PM to 12:00 AM"
> 
> I also have the same information on the day for my Early Morning Magic day which is what the 7:45 AM to 9:00 AM is but its appearing on both days. So that's an improvement just not quite there yet.



If it makes you feel better, the ticket is a plastic card and if I recall correctly from my MVMCP party days, doesn't specify its a Christmas ticket.  Your wristband will though.


----------



## BishopsMoM

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  I do like his website but some of his info is ... off?  Like this 2016 statement from above link "_This year they aren’t handing out candy bags as you enter, so you have to go to Jungle Cruise, Buzz Lightyear or Philharmagic to pick them up._" Even though I didn't go last year I know there was a dedicated entrance that led guests behind the stores to pick up wrist bands, treat bags and a ziplock bag filled with treats.  Wasn't this your experience?



Yes, this is what we experienced last year. Actually my profile picture is of us getting ready to enter the corridor that they had open behind the stores.


----------



## PBethyJ

dfurst05 said:


> Many people here who have purchased tickets, myself included, have not yet seen them appear in MDE except through the app on their phone. The consensus is that they should appear in MDE sometime over the next few days, although this is just a guess and has not been confirmed with Disney.



Thank you, I just checked the app and my MNSSHP tickets are there


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Would be nice to have a ticket to scrapbook but I took one look at the International and picked the option for Magic band/email tickets .



I can see why you chose what you did, I wonder if you can exchange them while there.  It wouldn't hurt to ask your resort, MK Ticket Office or Guest Services.


----------



## MeghanTy

You know, I'm wondering if they aren't putting Hallowishes up until they fix the issues with MNSSHP showing up in people's MDE. Shouldn't you NOT be able to purchase a Hallowishes package if you don't have MNSSHP tickets?


----------



## DisneyToni

Wow, we almost missing this party.  I was totally unfamiliar with this Halloween party until reading around on this board.  We happened to be already planning a trip in August which now nicely coincidences with two of the August dates.  So we will be joining this party!

Thank you everyone for the information and discussion.  This trip is going to be our best Orlando trip ever due to all the information that I have gathered here.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> You know, I'm wondering if they aren't putting Hallowishes up until they fix the issues with MNSSHP showing up in people's MDE. Shouldn't you NOT be able to purchase a Hallowishes package if you don't have MNSSHP tickets?



I'm sure there will be a disclaimer that says you'll need a special event park ticket for the Hallowishes Dessert Party


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm sure there will be a disclaimer that says you'll need a special event park ticket for the Hallowishes Dessert Party


I was trying to come up with a reason. Sigh. lol


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> I was trying to come up with a reason. Sigh. lol



To not do the dessert party? I can come up with a ton


----------



## FoxC63

klbrow11 said:


> Got our party tickets for 9/26 with DVC discount. Did the print at home option and date looks good. Not showing on MDE though. Tried to manually input but says they are already linked and assigned. Hmm.
> 
> Super excited though! This is our first party and decided to give it a go since its the last year the little will be free. We are not huge halloween fans but enjoy it. My daughters favorite movie right now is snow white so debating the line for the dwarfs. Any advice for them?



First  to the party!  Get in line at 4:30/5pm for the Dwarfs and don't forget to meet Snow White at City Hall.  If you attend one of the parades find a spot close her location and go there after.  Costumes?


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> We saw the Dwarfs when they had Snow White years ago and I can't remember if we received a signed card.  I know they took her out though not sure when, but is this just a shoot and go?  They don't offer signed cards?


I have done both the 7D and Pooh and Friends for MNSSHP and MVMCP and not received cards for either of them. I did get one from J&S.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> To not do the dessert party? I can come up with a ton


Ohhhh no! Reasons why is isn't available yet! I really can't figure out why they haven't opened that up yet.


----------



## FoxC63

Ladyfish77 said:


> I do have a TA so I can purchase that way in order to get hard tickets if that's the only way. Thanks!



May I ask why you wouldn't get them from your TA?  She doesn't earn a commission on them do you think she would charge you more?


----------



## beesly

mickey1968 said:


> I have done both the 7D and Pooh and Friends for MNSSHP and MVMCP and not received cards for either of them. I did get one from J&S.



Did you see Pooh and friends last year? I think last year might have been the first year they had cards.


----------



## FoxC63

Lyandra said:


> So I read through most of the thread and I have a question...
> 
> My 3 possible party dates are Sept 24-26 or 29.
> I initially wanted to go on the 24th but it seems it might be real busy even on a Sunday night? Should I rearrange things to go on the 26th instead?
> 
> The 26th is our anniversary so I was planning a nice meal and all, but going to a super full pack Halloween party might not be the best trade off



I would do the 26th for the very reason you stated.  I would pencil in the 29th as an alternative date in case of inclement weather.  You can still enjoy a nice meal on the 26th though make your ADR earlier if you want to maximize your time at the park.


----------



## Ladyfish77

FoxC63 said:


> May I ask why you wouldn't get them from your TA? She doesn't earn a commission on them do you think she would charge you more?


Because it's just more of a hassle for her and I and as you said she doesn't earn a commission on them.


----------



## FoxC63

Ladyfish77 said:


> Because it's just more of a hassle for her and I and as you said she doesn't earn a commission on them.



Okay, I've never used a TA.  I just assumed they would have Party tickets on hand.


----------



## FoxC63

Minnieloves4 said:


> We got Aug 25 party tickets



 to the party!!!  Costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyToni said:


> Wow, we almost missing this party.  I was totally unfamiliar with this Halloween party until reading around on this board.  We happened to be already planning a trip in August which now nicely coincidences with two of the August dates.  So we will be joining this party!
> 
> Thank you everyone for the information and discussion.  This trip is going to be our best Orlando trip ever due to all the information that I have gathered here.


 now you get to plan costumes and post photos!


----------



## FoxC63

For anyone who attended 2016 party, 
I know the Tiki Room and Pete's Silly Side Show had 3 or 4 trick or treat stations/stops _inside_ their area, do you know of any others?  I'm trying to finalize my list before I post it here.  Thank you!


----------



## MyFavEeyore

Hi! Joining in here...all be it a little late to the party (no pun intended).  Sorry for that lateness, but I have been tied up until very recently watching the runDisney Star Wars Dark Side Challenge thread.  DS(24) and I(49) did the runs together. Kind of our thing as mother/son.  So that was a few weeks ago we were there, after a quick weekend in Jan. '17, headed back over July 4th week, and you guessed it...Oct 9-14!  Woo Hoo! Remembered from last year's MNSSHP that we would be around for this year too and convinced Significant Other to get tickets for Oct. 12th!  Can't wait!  Love the Headless Horseman as my grandad was a blacksmith and my whole family grew up around horses all their lives!  So having found this thread, how does one list themselves on the guess list from the very first page of this thread.  I'm not very technology adept. My kids will attest!  Looking forward to conversing with everyone!


----------



## MyFavEeyore

FoxC63 said:


> For anyone who attended 2016 party,
> I know the Tiki Room and Pete's Silly Side Show had 3 or 4 trick or treat stations/stops _inside_ their area, do you know of any others?  I'm trying to finalize my list before I post it here.  Thank you!


Circus Town Tent had three that I can remember.


----------



## dfurst05

MyFavEeyore said:


> Hi! Joining in here...all be it a little late to the party (no pun intended).  Sorry for that lateness, but I have been tied up until very recently watching the runDisney Star Wars Dark Side Challenge thread.  DS(24) and I(49) did the runs together. Kind of our thing as mother/son.  So that was a few weeks ago we were there, after a quick weekend in Jan. '17, headed back over July 4th week, and you guessed it...Oct 9-14!  Woo Hoo! Remembered from last year's MNSSHP that we would be around for this year too and convinced Significant Other to get tickets for Oct. 12th!  Can't wait!  Love the Headless Horseman as my grandad was a blacksmith and my whole family grew up around horses all their lives!  So having found this thread, how does one list themselves on the guess list from the very first page of this thread.  I'm not very technology adept. My kids will attest!  Looking forward to conversing with everyone!



Here is a link to the guest list thread! 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


----------



## MyFavEeyore

dfurst05 said:


> Here is a link to the guest list thread!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/


Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

MyFavEeyore said:


> Hi! Joining in here...all be it a little late to the party (no pun intended).  Sorry for that lateness, but I have been tied up until very recently watching the runDisney Star Wars Dark Side Challenge thread.  DS(24) and I(49) did the runs together. Kind of our thing as mother/son.  So that was a few weeks ago we were there, after a quick weekend in Jan. '17, headed back over July 4th week, and you guessed it...Oct 9-14!  Woo Hoo! Remembered from last year's MNSSHP that we would be around for this year too and convinced Significant Other to get tickets for Oct. 12th!  Can't wait!  Love the Headless Horseman as my grandad was a blacksmith and my whole family grew up around horses all their lives!  So having found this thread, how does one list themselves on the guess list from the very first page of this thread.  I'm not very technology adept. My kids will attest!  Looking forward to conversing with everyone!



 to the party and your just in time too! There's also a Headless Horseman Event at Ft. Wilderness!  The first post is where I'd go for all the confirmed information and links and I'd suggest reading back a page or two to get grounded.  Costumes?


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

I just bought my two tickets for September 17!!  They are actually displayed on my mobile but not in MDE.


----------



## MyFavEeyore

FoxC63 said:


> to the party and your just in time too! There's also a Headless Horseman Event at Ft. Wilderness!  The first post is where I'd go for all the confirmed information and links and I'd suggest reading back a page or two to get grounded.  Costumes?


No costumes, Significant Other will be marching up Main Street the day before "in costume" with the band he is associated with.  That's extra packing enough. But like last year, he will be trick-or-treating.  We were able to spend his b-day at MNSSHP last year in late October, and he LOVES candy! Honestly I don't know how he got it all back home on the plane.  But he did! This year we're headed down much earlier, and I'm limiting him! LOL


----------



## FoxC63

MyFavEeyore said:


> Circus Town Tent had three that I can remember.



I believe Circus Town Tent is Pete's Silly Side Show?
Blue Tent - Big Top Souvenir’s
Red Tent – Pete’s Silly Side Show
Yellow Tent – Calliope Tent / Dwarfs M&G


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> For anyone who attended 2016 party,
> I know the Tiki Room and Pete's Silly Side Show had 3 or 4 trick or treat stations/stops _inside_ their area, do you know of any others?  I'm trying to finalize my list before I post it here.  Thank you!



Stitch's Great Escape had a few, as did the ramp around Carousel of Progress.


----------



## FoxC63

beesly said:


> Stitch's Great Escape had a few, as did the ramp around Carousel of Progress.


Thank you so much!!  I'm trying to get some things together for the August party goers.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## FoxC63

FranDVCMadrid said:


> I just bought my two tickets for September 17!!  They are actually displayed on my mobile but not in MDE.


 Well  to the party!  More the merrier!  This has been reported a few pages back.


----------



## beesly

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so much!!  I'm trying to get some things together for the August party goers.  I really appreciate your help!



You're welcome! I might have missed some. I just looked back at 2016's thread and saw this: "*Full trick-or-treat trail at the Frontierland Railroad Station*." My DD and I didn't wander that way during our party night, so I didn't see it.


----------



## FoxC63

@beesly  I posted a Character List post #2929 do you think you could look at it for accuracy?  Thank you.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-147

I AM OLD so not computer savvy as you


----------



## PBethyJ

I earlier posted that the tickets were on my MDE app but they say the wrong date and the year as 2016?  Anybody else have this problem?  I checked my order confirmation email and it has the correct date and year...weird.


----------



## FoxC63

PBethyJ said:


> I earlier posted that the tickets were on my MDE app but they say the wrong date and the year as 2016?  Anybody else have this problem?  I checked my order confirmation email and it has the correct date and year...weird.



Yes several have reported this a few pages back.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Just purchased our tickets for the first party on Aug 25th. DD (4) is going to be dressing up as Moana so I am thinking it would be really cool if I can somehow pull off a Tamatoa costume. DS (7) has been asking to go as random video game characters, so we will keep working on that one. DW is also undecided but in the past has gone as Belle and Snow White.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Yep my MDE says 2017 too.


----------



## wifey

We opted for the print at home option and within about an hour from purchase they were showing up on our MDE account. Oddly they don't show up on the desk top version of the Disney website when we log in and yes ours also had the date down as valid from last year to the day after the party this year on MDE .... I think it will be resolved eventually and we'll take our paper tickets any way to prove which night we paid for the tickets.


----------



## PBethyJ

FoxC63 said:


> Yes several have reported this a few pages back.



Thank you


----------



## Bex258

King of Naboombu said:


> Just purchased our tickets for the first party on Aug 25th. DD (4) is going to be dressing up as Moana so I am thinking it would be really cool if I can somehow pull off a Tamatoa costume. DS (7) has been asking to go as random video game characters, so we will keep working on that one. DW is also undecided but in the past has gone as Belle and Snow White.



Oooh cool. For Tamatoa maybe a bluey/purple t-shirt and shorts and stick/sew gold pieces on shoulders and back and shorts and possibly a head band with feelers on?


----------



## AngelDisney

My hard tickets are shipped and I will be receiving them tomorrow. So excited! Now I have to remember to bring them with me onto the trip.


----------



## FoxC63

@PBethyJ 

@Jadyreen1282 

@wifey 

It should be cleared up by Monday or sooner.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> My hard tickets are shipped and I will be receiving them tomorrow. So excited! Now I have to remember to bring them with me onto the trip.



How exciting!  Could you please post a picture?  Thank you!


----------



## klbrow11

FoxC63 said:


> First  to the party!  Get in line at 4:30/5pm for the Dwarfs and don't forget to meet Snow White at City Hall.  If you attend one of the parades find a spot close her location and go there after.  Costumes?



Thank you! No costumes yet. I am not that creative so I feel stumped lol. The little may be cinderella because we already have the costume and its short sleeves. We also have dinner at 1900 park fare so it would double to meet the cinderella characters. Have toyed with just being Cinderellas animals. Keep it simple with some ears and face paint. Maybe lucifer (me) and bruno or gus for hubby.


----------



## RooRach0906

This might have been asked and I am sorry if it has but if I pick up the tickets at Will Call will I still be able to make fastpasses?


----------



## FoxC63

klbrow11 said:


> Thank you! No costumes yet. I am not that creative so I feel stumped lol. The little may be cinderella because we already have the costume and its short sleeves. We also have dinner at 1900 park fare so it would double to meet the cinderella characters. Have toyed with just being Cinderellas animals. Keep it simple with some ears and face paint. Maybe lucifer (me) and bruno or gus for hubby.



May I ask about your ADR at 1900 Park Fare isn't that located at Grand Floridian?  Are you planning on returning back to Magic Kingdom after dinner or calling it a night?

You can also meet Cinderella at Magic Kingdom at Princess Fairytale Hall.

Love your costume ideas and hope you post pictures!


----------



## FoxC63

Does anyone know about Cast Member party on 9/28 at Magic Kingdom?  It's mentioned here, scroll down to view comments:
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/ 

I thought their party was being held November 30th at MK, this link clearly shows the park closing at 4:30:
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&mo=11&yr=2017&cweek=5


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> How exciting!  Could you please post a picture?  Thank you!



Will do!


----------



## klbrow11

FoxC63 said:


> May I ask about your ADR at 1900 Park Fare isn't that located at Grand Floridian?  Are you planning on returning back to Magic Kingdom after dinner or calling it a night?
> 
> You can also meet Cinderella at Magic Kingdom at Princess Fairytale Hall.
> 
> Love your costume ideas and hope you post pictures!



We are actually going the day before on our arrival day. For party day we plan on hanging out at the resort. Late morning breakfast at Kona and just swim and relax and adjust to time change. 

I just asked my toddler what costume she wants to wear and she kept saying snow white so guess we will bring two costumes lol. On the plus side I have a dark purple and black dress so can be the evil queen. Figure husband can just wear khaki shorts and a green shirt a be the huntsman. Easy enough lol.


----------



## lindsayjs

Bex258 said:


> Oooh cool. For Tamatoa maybe a bluey/purple t-shirt and shorts and stick/sew gold pieces on shoulders and back and shorts and possibly a head band with feelers on?


I love Tamatoa! Ive been thinking about a disney bound using  a shiny gold backpack with stuff glued on, eyestalk headband and purple blue tie dye top.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Yes several have reported this a few pages back.


I called today to see about my tickets and this is what I was told: they are having an IT problem and should be fixed in the next 72 hours. They are completely aware of the wrong dates that we all see in the MDE app. For those who cannot see the tickets posted under their ticket reservation, this problem will also resolve in a few days. They asked to be patient and our tickets will magically appear!! It was also noted that as long as you have your confirmation number and receipts this info can be added by the IT team if your ticket information is still not loaded in a few days. 


FoxC63 said:


> Yes several have reported this a few pages back.


----------



## dfurst05

AngelDisney said:


> My hard tickets are shipped and I will be receiving them tomorrow. So excited! Now I have to remember to bring them with me onto the trip.



Did you get an email from Disney with the shipping info? Did you pay for the express shipping?


----------



## AngelDisney

dfurst05 said:


> Did you get an email from Disney with the shipping info? Did you pay for the express shipping?



Yes, I got an email and I paid for express.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Nemo32 said:


> Just bought two tickets for Tuesday, October 10! So excited...first time at the party for me!!! Should my tickets appear in MyDisneyExperience? I don't see them.



This is our date as well! Maybe we will run into each other!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> We saw the Dwarfs when they had Snow White years ago and I can't remember if we received a signed card.  I know they took her out though not sure when, but is this just a shoot and go?  They don't offer signed cards?


No cards from the dwarfs. 

And we DID get a card from the Pooh gang last year.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Bex258 said:


> Oooh cool. For Tamatoa maybe a bluey/purple t-shirt and shorts and stick/sew gold pieces on shoulders and back and shorts and possibly a head band with feelers on?





lindsayjs said:


> I love Tamatoa! Ive been thinking about a disney bound using  a shiny gold backpack with stuff glued on, eyestalk headband and purple blue tie dye top.



Sounds doable. My wife is the crafty one so maybe with her help I can work this out. Thank you both for the suggestions. Shiny backpack would be cool and also helpful for extra candy storage!
So far only shirt I've found is this one.


----------



## Cluelyss

dfurst05 said:


> I wouldn't say avoid it at all costs, but I would say that there is a strong likelihood the party on the 24th will sell out. That said, MNSSHP is still a hard ticket event and there are still going to be less people in the park than your average day at MK. However, as @ErinsMommy said a sold out party will have more people at the parades, longer lines, and less spots at fireworks/shows. If you plan around those things being busier you can make a sold out party work.
> 
> I haven't ever been to a party myself so what I am telling you is based off of what I have read about other people's experiences. A lot of people say that at sold out parties, the main areas of the party can feel very congested, but other areas of MK feel just completely empty. It sounds like a lot of the area around the party activities are full of people and the rest of MK is quiet.


This. I've done sold out parties and non sold out parties. While the wait times for rides were short at both, the special events (characters, parades, fireworks) are crowded at both, as those are the main draws. The difference is that a sold out party will be PACKED on main street / the hub, while a non sold out party has marginal breathing room. Though with a good plan, you'll be fine whatever party you choose to do. There are still a limited number of tickets sold, and less people than on a regular park day. Have fun!!


----------



## siskaren

paradesintherain said:


> I'm sure this has already been asked, but this thread is already so long! How early do you think the 11/1 Halloween party will sell out? I'm still undecided about heading down before my family, but the party is the main reason I want to so I'd hate to miss it!



Even Halloween itself has never sold out earlier than August (and I think early October is more typical) - you'll be fine to wait a few months.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

AngelDisney said:


> My hard tickets are shipped and I will be receiving them tomorrow. So excited! Now I have to remember to bring them with me onto the trip.



How do you know that your tickets have shipped?  Did they send you an email?  Just curious because I had my tickets shipped and haven't a clue when I will be getting them?


----------



## AngelDisney

MISSYLEXI said:


> How do you know that your tickets have shipped?  Did they send you an email?  Just curious because I had my tickets shipped and haven't a clue when I will be getting them?



Yes, they emailed me with a tracking number and approximate delivery date. It says May 12 but I am expecting Monday.


----------



## tinabina919

Is the hub grass open during the fireworks or is it only for the dessert party or something?


----------



## DisneyToni

FoxC63 said:


> now you get to plan costumes and post photos!



Thank you for the warm welcome.  I guess we can be added to the 1st post.  This trip is going to be a surprise for my kids, so now I have to plan costumes without their input.  After some Google searchings, I think going as Crayola crayons would work for our group. 

But I might continue exploring some options.


----------



## mickey1968

tinabina919 said:


> Is the hub grass open during the fireworks or is it only for the dessert party or something?


It is open during HalloWishes and you can usually even sit on the grass and still have a great view. Many people assume it is for special viewing during the parties like on regular nights, but it is not.


----------



## FoxC63

klbrow11 said:


> We are actually going the day before on our arrival day. For party day we plan on hanging out at the resort. Late morning breakfast at Kona and just swim and relax and adjust to time change.
> 
> I just asked my toddler what costume she wants to wear and she kept saying snow white so guess we will bring two costumes lol. On the plus side I have a dark purple and black dress so can be the evil queen. Figure husband can just wear khaki shorts and a green shirt a be the huntsman. Easy enough lol.



OMG!  This sounds perfect!  Oh, please post pictures!


----------



## FoxC63

tinabina919 said:


> Is the hub grass open during the fireworks or is it only for the dessert party or something?



Hi Tina!  Just thought I pass along some info for you.  I posted the following just scroll back a few pages and you'll find them:

Page 146:  Firework Best Location Map Post #2911 and Entry Information Post #2920

Page 147:  Character List Post #2929 (Printable)  This was removed and updated.  I will post another.

Love your avatar makes me want to


----------



## coloredimage

I need to read through this thread (silly work, ruining my DiS time!) but just wanted to pop in!  I'm so excited - I'm surprising my mother with MNSSHP tickets for the October 15 date on Mother's Day!


----------



## GillianP1301

Has anybody called and gotten any good info on the MDE errors with wrong year showing on some of the party dates (looks like September ones are the problem)? Mine is still showing wrong date and year on app and not showing at all on computer. I haven't bothered calling since my confirmation email is correct, I'm just curious if anyone has any news.


----------



## MeghanTy

GillianP1301 said:


> Has anybody called and gotten any good info on the MDE errors with wrong year showing on some of the party dates (looks like September ones are the problem)? Mine is still showing wrong date and year on app and not showing at all on computer. I haven't bothered calling since my confirmation email is correct, I'm just curious if anyone has any news.


I called but was just told that they realize that there are issues and they should be taken care of in a few days.


----------



## GillianP1301

MeghanTy said:


> I called but was just told that they realize that there are issues and they should be taken care of in a few days.



Thanks for the info. As long as it's acknowledged, then I'm sure they will get around to fixing it eventually.


----------



## Cluelyss

Apologize if this has been posted already, may have missed it.  Crowd projections for 2017

http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


----------



## MissMaryQC

beesly said:


> The characters that draw extremely long lines at parties (J&S, Dwarfs, Pooh & friends) don't sign, because that would make their lines take even longer. J&S and Pooh & friends give you a pre-signed card.



Really? Glad I saw this!


----------



## SG131

GillianP1301 said:


> Thanks for the info. As long as it's acknowledged, then I'm sure they will get around to fixing it eventually.


Interestingly enough I still have the wrong year. But now one of my park hopper tickets on mde changed to be in some random other name instead of my own which it had previously been in until today.


----------



## allaboutthemouse

If this helps anyone with the Return to Sleepy Hollow event with the Headless Horseman (because I can't find any info on the Disney website, and I swear I remember seeing it not long after it was announced), the only info I can find is from other Disney related blogs and such that it runs Thursday thru Sundays in October...I called as soon as I was able to make reservations and when the CM asked what date I wanted I asked which days were available the week we were going and she said every day, or something similar..Monday the 23rd was available and I was not expecting that....So I booked Monday 10/23, regular admission...couple days later I was reading somewhere it was just Thursday through Sunday, so I questioned if I got the date right...called back with confirmation number, and yes, she confirmed Monday the 23rd...just wanted to report in case this info can help anyone, maybe it's available every night that week???..don't know if we will keep this or not, will wait to see how the reviews are...wouldn't want to freak out the kids too much!


----------



## monique5

allaboutthemouse said:


> If this helps anyone with the Return to Sleepy Hollow event with the Headless Horseman (because I can't find any info on the Disney website, and I swear I remember seeing it not long after it was announced), the only info I can find is from other Disney related blogs and such that it runs Thursday thru Sundays in October...I called as soon as I was able to make reservations and when the CM asked what date I wanted I asked which days were available the week we were going and she said every day, or something similar..Monday the 23rd was available and I was not expecting that....So I booked Monday 10/23, regular admission...couple days later I was reading somewhere it was just Thursday through Sunday, so I questioned if I got the date right...called back with confirmation number, and yes, she confirmed Monday the 23rd...just wanted to report in case this info can help anyone, maybe it's available every night that week???..don't know if we will keep this or not, will wait to see how the reviews are...wouldn't want to freak out the kids too much!



Details are in Post #2. -- Dates, Times, Prices, etc.
Thanks for info.


----------



## Minnieloves4

FoxC63 said:


> to the party!!!  Costumes?



Hubby and me decided to get matching  Jack skeleton t-shirts, my 4 yr old will be in her Moana costume and my 7 yr old will wear her Princess Tiana costume. 
We are super excited!!! It will be both DD first Halloween party and they don't even know we are going to Disney and to the Halloween party.


----------



## Cluelyss

allaboutthemouse said:


> If this helps anyone with the Return to Sleepy Hollow event with the Headless Horseman (because I can't find any info on the Disney website, and I swear I remember seeing it not long after it was announced), the only info I can find is from other Disney related blogs and such that it runs Thursday thru Sundays in October...I called as soon as I was able to make reservations and when the CM asked what date I wanted I asked which days were available the week we were going and she said every day, or something similar..Monday the 23rd was available and I was not expecting that....So I booked Monday 10/23, regular admission...couple days later I was reading somewhere it was just Thursday through Sunday, so I questioned if I got the date right...called back with confirmation number, and yes, she confirmed Monday the 23rd...just wanted to report in case this info can help anyone, maybe it's available every night that week???..don't know if we will keep this or not, will wait to see how the reviews are...wouldn't want to freak out the kids too much!


Someone else posted that they were able to book for Columbus Day, which is also on a Monday, so maybe they've extended it to every Monday?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Apologize if this has been posted already, may have missed it.  Crowd projections for 2017
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/



Thanks! Added to Post #2.


----------



## Nemo32

dfurst05 said:


> Many people here who have purchased tickets, myself included, have not yet seen them appear in MDE except through the app on their phone. The consensus is that they should appear in MDE sometime over the next few days, although this is just a guess and has not been confirmed with Disney.



I don't even see it in the app, though, I'm confused on how to navigate it since it's changed. Hopefully the tickets appear on both platforms in the next few days. I had the tickets e-mailed to me either way.



disneybeautyfnp said:


> This is our date as well! Maybe we will run into each other!



I will be wearing a Nemo32 tag along with my lime green Disney Dooney & Bourke satchel, so be on the lookout!


----------



## bhyer

I'm in Canada and when I purchased tickets for two of the Halloween parties I just did the "print at home" option because it said there was a $25 charge for international shipping.  I had an issue online with purchasing for the 3rd party so phoned in.  The CM asked if I wanted the tickets mailed and I said no because I didn't want to pay the fee to ship.  He said oh no, they would send them free of charge.  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> May I ask why you wouldn't get them from your TA?  She doesn't earn a commission on them do you think she would charge you more?





Ladyfish77 said:


> Because it's just more of a hassle for her and I and as you said she doesn't earn a commission on them.



Random fact, but Disney sent out notification to TAs that they can receive commission on select party dates.  It's been years since they offered it, but for those debating whether to purchase from their TA I'm sure they'd appreciate it since they can now get commission.  It's unfortunate they notified them after the fact, but it will be nice for those still needing to purchase tickets.


----------



## MyFavEeyore

Just a little FYI: we bought our MNSSHP tickets through MDE on my phone for Oct. 12, 2017 with AP discount button clicked the first day tickets were available.  Never thought to check when they showed up on MDE exactly as we were out to dinner, and I was happy enough to receive a confirmation number and within a few minutes an email showing the purchase.  But all was definitely showing on MDE the next day WITH correct date, year, etc. We just have to take our little email confirmation to will call when we head down there in July to get our "hard tickets".


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Cluelyss said:


> Apologize if this has been posted already, may have missed it.  Crowd projections for 2017
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/



I'll take #10 out of 30


----------



## kelliejason

Love MNNSHP!!!!!!  Have gone numerous times over the years with DD10.  My advice, buy the ticket early and link to MDE.  Get fast passes for rides from 4-7.  Sleep in and hang out at resort during the day and arrive at 4.  No need to burn a park ticket for half a day.  Ride until 7 and then attend the party events. In my opinion, better that the Christmas Party.  Oh yeah............  HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfurst05

We have started discussing our costume options!!!  I think my wife and I are going to Disneybound as Belle (wife) and "Prince Adam" (me).

Costumes for my siblings are a little bit trickier because the party is going to be a surprise that we aren't going to tell them about until we are there - maybe not even until the day of. I am thinking we will get them each shirts that I can pack in my bag and give them to wear that day.

I know my sister (15) will want to do Ariel. For my brothers (14 & 11) I am thinking superhero shirts would be easy enough and if we choose ones from the Marvel universe it should be "Disney" enough. I just have to figure out which superheroes they like.....

I told my mom she has to get a Snow White shirt and we will get my step-dad a Happy tshirt... 

I'm not being nice. Anyway...  My wife and I already have our clothes picked out, and the superhero shirts will be easy enough to find but does anyone have a good idea/suggestion for an Ariel shirt for my sister? I don't mean a shirt with Ariel on it but a shirt that might make her look similar to Ariel. She is my little sister so hopefully nothing too provocative.....


----------



## Avalon_toon

dfurst05 said:


> I know my sister (15) will want to do Ariel.... does anyone have a good idea/suggestion for an Ariel shirt for my sister? I don't mean a shirt with Ariel on it but a shirt that might make her look similar to Ariel. She is my little sister so hopefully nothing too provocative.....


Does she like dresses?  Hot Topic has this one... on sale today too


----------



## lovingeire

dfurst05 said:


> My wife and I already have our clothes picked out, and the superhero shirts will be easy enough to find but does anyone have a good idea/suggestion for an Ariel shirt for my sister?



Some just posted a video at the Disney outlet with some super cute ones.  (I'm sure that's not super helpful though!)  Etsy has lots of the shirts with the shell bra on them which could work.


----------



## lovingeire

Avalon_toon said:


> Does she like dresses?  Hot Topic has this one... on sale today too



I forgot about that one!  I love that one!


----------



## smallworldnh

Has anyone else with the email tickets been able to see theirs on MDE yet?  Mine still aren't showing up.  I tried to link but the only number on my eticket is the confirmation number, i don't see a "ticket" number, and it doesn't accept that!  My version of android on my phone doesn't accept the new MDE app version unfortunately and I'm not about to pay for an upgrade to get the app.  Really bummed about that too!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

allaboutthemouse said:


> If this helps anyone with the Return to Sleepy Hollow event with the Headless Horseman (because I can't find any info on the Disney website, and I swear I remember seeing it not long after it was announced), the only info I can find is from other Disney related blogs and such that it runs Thursday thru Sundays in October...I called as soon as I was able to make reservations and when the CM asked what date I wanted I asked which days were available the week we were going and she said every day, or something similar..Monday the 23rd was available and I was not expecting that....So I booked Monday 10/23, regular admission...couple days later I was reading somewhere it was just Thursday through Sunday, so I questioned if I got the date right...called back with confirmation number, and yes, she confirmed Monday the 23rd...just wanted to report in case this info can help anyone, maybe it's available every night that week???..don't know if we will keep this or not, will wait to see how the reviews are...wouldn't want to freak out the kids too much!



My reservation for this event is for a Monday as well. 10/9/17


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Nemo32 said:


> I don't even see it in the app, though, I'm confused on how to navigate it since it's changed. Hopefully the tickets appear on both platforms in the next few days. I had the tickets e-mailed to me either way.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be wearing a Nemo32 tag along with my lime green Disney Dooney & Bourke satchel, so be on the lookout!



I'm not sure what I will be wearing yet. Going to wait to closer to vacation time. The weather will determine my attire. Hopefully it won't be too hot. I know I will be carrying my large Malificent tote bag to the party.


----------



## dfurst05

Avalon_toon said:


> Does she like dresses?  Hot Topic has this one... on sale today too


Super cute dress but a little bit more than what we want to spend if possible. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## wdw4rfam

My tickets are STILL not showing up on MDE, and I bought them right when they released. I have an email confirmation and my card was charged. Anyone else still not showing up?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

wdw4rfam said:


> My tickets are STILL not showing up on MDE, and I bought them right when they released. I have an email confirmation and my card was charged. Anyone else still not showing up?



They are showing up on the App but not on the website yet. Disney IT knows of the issues and are fixing them, it will just take a couple days.


----------



## dfurst05

wdw4rfam said:


> My tickets are STILL not showing up on MDE, and I bought them right when they released. I have an email confirmation and my card was charged. Anyone else still not showing up?



Mine are not showing up in MDE, yet either.


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> Random fact, but Disney sent out notification to TAs that they can receive commission on select party dates.  It's been years since they offered it, but for those debating whether to purchase from their TA I'm sure they'd appreciate it since they can now get commission.  It's unfortunate they notified them after the fact, but it will be nice for those still needing to purchase tickets.



Thank you for this!  Though I have never used a TA I was quoting what others stated regardless this is very helpful should I use one in the future. 

You have been VERY helpful on this thread and we're very lucky and grateful to your contribution PLEASE keep up the great work!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Apologize if this has been posted already, may have missed it.  Crowd projections for 2017
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/



Thank you for posting this!  I also want to add this as a reminder:



Cluelyss said:


> This. I've done sold out parties and non sold out parties. While the wait times for rides were short at both, the special events (characters, parades, fireworks) are crowded at both, as those are the main draws. The difference is that a sold out party will be PACKED on main street / the hub, while a non sold out party has marginal breathing room. Though with a good plan, you'll be fine whatever party you choose to do. There are still a limited number of tickets sold, and less people than on a regular park day. Have fun!!


----------



## FoxC63

MissMaryQC said:


> Really? Glad I saw this!



EXACTY!


----------



## FoxC63

allaboutthemouse said:


> If this helps anyone with the Return to Sleepy Hollow event with the Headless Horseman (because I can't find any info on the Disney website, and I swear I remember seeing it not long after it was announced), the only info I can find is from other Disney related blogs and such that it runs Thursday thru Sundays in October...I called as soon as I was able to make reservations and when the CM asked what date I wanted I asked which days were available the week we were going and she said every day, or something similar..Monday the 23rd was available and I was not expecting that....So I booked Monday 10/23, regular admission...couple days later I was reading somewhere it was just Thursday through Sunday, so I questioned if I got the date right...called back with confirmation number, and yes, she confirmed Monday the 23rd...just wanted to report in case this info can help anyone, maybe it's available every night that week???..don't know if we will keep this or not, will wait to see how the reviews are...wouldn't want to freak out the kids too much!



I don't understand why Disney didn't have this listed on their site at all.


----------



## IrishNYC

I can finally see my tickets on the iPhone app (with the wrong date), but still not on my laptop in any browser. I tried reassigning the tickets (see my self-created issues with them being on the wrong MDE many pages back) but it will only let me reassign one of the tickets. Oh well. I'm not worrying about it. Both accounts are connected, so i shouldn't have a problem with FPs. I hope.


----------



## FoxC63

Regarding the MNSSHP Tickets "glitch" a while ago I posted this:



FoxC63 said:


> Have you noticed at the bottom of the TA calendars for Sept. & Oct. they have "Last Edit Date: 3/17/16"? I'm sure the person in charge forgot to update the date or perhaps it's a software glitch.



I thought it was odd.


----------



## Pluto80

Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions


----------



## FoxC63

Pluto80 said:


> Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
> Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions



Oh no!  I hope big thunder isn't closed this year.


----------



## IrishNYC

Pluto80 said:


> Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
> Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions


Whaaaaaat? This changes things a little, but it's all good. In fact it's probably better. We're doing 7DMT another day and were hoping for a bonus ride party night, I knew Splash would be down, and oh well on Big Thunder.

Does anyone see where the info came from? I only see the random tweeter asking WDW Today about it.


----------



## dfurst05

IrishNYC said:


> Whaaaaaat? This changes things a little, but it's all good. In fact it's probably better. We're doing 7DMT another day and were hoping for a bonus ride party night, I knew Splash would be down, and oh well on Big Thunder.
> 
> Does anyone see where the info came from? I only see the random tweeter asking WDW Today about it.



There is a list on this page:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

If you click "Read More" under "Attractions Open During the Event" you will see the list - 7 dwarfs, Big Thunder, and Splash Mountain are not listed.


----------



## davale4

IrishNYC said:


> Does anyone see where the info came from? I only see the random tweeter asking WDW Today about it.



The link was included above the tweet info
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions

Edit: sorry, didn't see it had been answered.


----------



## Bex258

bhyer said:


> I'm in Canada and when I purchased tickets for two of the Halloween parties I just did the "print at home" option because it said there was a $25 charge for international shipping.  I had an issue online with purchasing for the 3rd party so phoned in.  The CM asked if I wanted the tickets mailed and I said no because I didn't want to pay the fee to ship.  He said oh no, they would send them free of charge.  Just thought I'd share.



Oh, I wonder if that was a mistake, good for you though. I could always ask them, don't know they would cancel out the postage cost to the UK though.



dfurst05 said:


> Super cute dress but a little bit more than what we want to spend if possible. Thanks for the suggestion though.



Hmm I think everything on Etsy was more expensive I saw these (if the link doesn't work search mermaid and look for leggings, it kept trying to put me back to the UK site)

http://www.forever21.com/Search/Sea...earch&search_type=keyword&q=mermaid&l=mermaid

Not sure if the sizes would be right for her/something she would wear - maybe too hot. But those and then a purple top to a Disney bound or green shorts/trousers/skirt and a purple top. There's quite a few variations on google images.



Pluto80 said:


> Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
> Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions



Hmm I wonder if that would affect the crowds on rides/doing other things instead like a M&G. I knew Splash would be down but to have two other big ones missing off the list...Is there normally a few big rides down for the party?


----------



## IrishNYC

Thanks, @dfurst05 and @davale4 !

You know what though? I was planning to FP 7DMT and Big Thunder, so I guess I'll still be good for those, because we'll be done with both before the official party start.


----------



## MrWonderful

wdw4rfam said:


> My tickets are STILL not showing up on MDE, and I bought them right when they released. I have an email confirmation and my card was charged. Anyone else still not showing up?



Me too. I called today and she said that there were "technical enhancements" in progress and allow a few more days... Translated: "it will show up eventually"


----------



## Disneylover99

dfurst05 said:


> There is a list on this page:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> If you click "Read More" under "Attractions Open During the Event" you will see the list - 7 dwarfs, Big Thunder, and Splash Mountain are not listed.



Thanks for letting us know. We don't normally do rides at the Halloween party, but having rides shut down for no particular reason is not good. There are people who do the parties specifically for lower wait times. That will just add more crowds to other attractions.


----------



## davale4

IrishNYC said:


> Thanks, @dfurst05 and @davale4 !
> 
> You know what though? I was planning to FP 7DMT and Big Thunder, so I guess I'll still be good for those, because we'll be done with both before the official party start.



I thought the same thing...but still felt a little bit of a let down.  My DD loves 7DMT.


----------



## IrishNYC

dfurst05 said:


> Looks like you paid for EXPRESS shipping.
> 
> The shipping options for ticket delivery are shown here:


I just got notification that my tickets are arriving via....drumroll.....UPS! Disney really hit it out of the ballpark of misinformation on this ticket release.


----------



## IrishNYC

davale4 said:


> I thought the same thing...but still felt a little bit of a let down.  My DD loves 7DMT.


I know...I was hoping to get a few unscheduled rides after dark. It's DH and DD's favorite MK ride.


----------



## AntJulie

dfurst05 said:


> I know my sister (15) will want to do Ariel. For my brothers (14 & 11) I am thinking superhero shirts would be easy enough and if we choose ones from the Marvel universe it should be "Disney" enough. I just have to figure out which superheroes they like.....



https://www.disboards.com/forums/creative-disigns.105/

These wonderful designers will personalize designs for you for free...they have Ariel and superheroes...you then print designs on special transfer paper and iron them on to a shirt...easy and inexpensive...I am not crafty and I have done this for my family for our past trips!


----------



## acln

Pluto80 said:


> Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
> Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions



Oh no, I was really hoping to ride 7 dwarfs on our party night. We won't be at MK any other day this trip


----------



## wdw4rfam

MrWonderful said:


> Me too. I called today and she said that there were "technical enhancements" in progress and allow a few more days... Translated: "it will show up eventually"


Yes, I finally called too. I was told that my order is showing up in MDE on their end, just wait a few days.


----------



## wdw4rfam

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> They are showing up on the App but not on the website yet. Disney IT knows of the issues and are fixing them, it will just take a couple days.


I just looked and mine are on the app but under 9/8/16. They do say one day remaining though. At first I was confused because we went on 9/9/16.


----------



## FoxC63

I can CONFIRM prices for MILITARY.  I received an an email directly from Shades of Green they are as follows:

MNSSHP

August 25 & 29 Adult $53.25 Child $49.75

Sept. 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 Adult $53.25 Child $49.75


MVMCP

Nov. 9, Adult $67.75, Child $64.25

Nov 12, 14 & 16 Adult $64.25, Child $60.75

Please see attached PDF.


----------



## lindsayjs

FoxC63 said:


> I can CONFIRM prices for MILITARY.  I received an an email directly from Shades of Green they are as follows:
> 
> MNSSHP
> 
> August 25 & 29 Adult $53.25 Child $49.75
> 
> Sept. 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 Adult $53.25 Child $49.75
> 
> 
> MVMCP
> 
> Nov. 9, Adult $67.75, Child $64.25
> 
> Nov 12, 14 & 16 Adult $64.25, Child $60.75
> 
> Please see attached PDF.


Thanks for getting the details confirmed!


----------



## Farro

View attachment 236880 Weird selfie but I wanted to show you...my Haunted Mansion ears arrived!!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

IrishNYC said:


> Whaaaaaat? This changes things a little, but it's all good. In fact it's probably better. We're doing 7DMT another day and were hoping for a bonus ride party night, I knew Splash would be down, and oh well on Big Thunder.
> 
> Does anyone see where the info came from? I only see the random tweeter asking WDW Today about it.


Oh no!! I had no idea splash was going to be down!

That's Tony's favorite.... crap.


----------



## Farro

Pluto80 said:


> Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
> Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions



That...is crap. 

Why on earth would they not be open for the party?

If this is true, I'm seriously mad. They have never been closed for the party.


----------



## FoxC63

I'm just going to wait until it's time to make FP's if I get an email from Disney cancelling them I'll take that as confirmation.  I would also be interested to hear from those attending the August parties to report their first hand experiences and observations.


----------



## DWillowBay

Since there would be no Fps during the party times anyway....I bet the other rides are open during the day( 4 - 7 for party goers)  and just close at 7pm for the party.   My concern is the wait time on other rides would increase because some significant rides will be unavailable.   We'll see.


----------



## Wackdawg

Yeah not happy about BTMRR and 7DMT being down for parties. I think we need to start a protest asap!


----------



## FoxC63

DWillowBay said:


> Since there would be no Fps during the party times anyway....I bet the other rides are open during the day( 4 - 7 for party goers)  and just close at 7pm for the party.   My concern is the wait time on other rides would increase because some significant rides will be unavailable.   We'll see.



Disney doesn't list many things in their website and their internal websites have major flaws resulting in TA Calendar with wrong dates as well as the most recent development of MNSSHP tickets printing wrong dates too. 

The news of the rides being closed during the party is difficult to swallow but I think it's too soon to cancel them out all together.  I'm keeping my plans as is until this has been confirmed.


----------



## Farro

DWillowBay said:


> Since there would be no Fps during the party times anyway....I bet the other rides are open during the day( 4 - 7 for party goers)  and just close at 7pm for the party.   My concern is the wait time on other rides would increase because some significant rides will be unavailable.   We'll see.



Yes but they are always open during the party! 

If two of their biggest attractions aren't open during the party for the first time, but they still increased prices, that's just pathetic.


----------



## acln

Farro said:


> View attachment 236880 Weird selfie but I wanted to show you...my Haunted Mansion ears arrived!!!



Those are insanely cute!!


----------



## AngelDisney

acln said:


> Oh no, I was really hoping to ride 7 dwarfs on our party night. We won't be at MK any other day this trip



You can get a FP before the party between 4-7. I am trying to do that before the party.


----------



## acln

Farro said:


> If two of their biggest attractions aren't open during the party for the first time, but they still increased prices, that's just pathetic.



I agree. We're going Halloween night so those tickets are seriously hurting my wallet. Huge letdown if all three of these rides will be down.


----------



## Farro

I asked about the rides on the big board!


----------



## acln

AngelDisney said:


> You can get a FP before the party between 4-7. I am trying to do that before the party.



Yeah that's definitely something I could try to do! We wanted to do jack and Sally's m&g right at 4, so maybe if I got fp for 6ish that'd work? We'll be there Halloween night so I'm still iffy on how long to plan to be at J&S. Just one more thing to spend the next five months thinking about!


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> You can get a FP before the party between 4-7. I am trying to do that before the party.



You mean 3:30 to 6:30? In 2016 any FP that was scheduled past 6:30pm were cancelled, I believe _some_ pp received emails from Disney stating this.  It's also located on Post #1


----------



## acln

Question about FP now that I'm thinking about it more...
We're staying off site and won't have any park tickets, just the party tickets so can I even book fastpass? Will I be in the 30 day window? I'm sure 7 dwarfs will be impossible to get anyway.


----------



## beesly

acln said:


> Question about FP now that I'm thinking about it more...
> We're staying off site and won't have any park tickets, just the party tickets so can I even book fastpass? Will I be in the 30 day window? I'm sure 7 dwarfs will be impossible to get anyway.



You will be able to book FPs at 30 days out.


----------



## acln

beesly said:


> You will be able to book FPs at 30 days out.



Okay thanks! I just wasn't sure if the party tickets alone were "enough" to book. I guess I'll try my luck in a few months and see what I can get.


----------



## beesly

acln said:


> Okay thanks! I just wasn't sure if the party tickets alone were "enough" to book. I guess I'll try my luck in a few months and see what I can get.



Yep! As PPs stated, and as outlined in the first post of the thread, you'll want to book your FPs for the following time windows: 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30.


----------



## Sadiemae76

dfurst05 said:


> We have started discussing our costume options!!!  I think my wife and I are going to Disneybound as Belle (wife) and "Prince Adam" (me).
> 
> Costumes for my siblings are a little bit trickier because the party is going to be a surprise that we aren't going to tell them about until we are there - maybe not even until the day of. I am thinking we will get them each shirts that I can pack in my bag and give them to wear that day.
> 
> I know my sister (15) will want to do Ariel. For my brothers (14 & 11) I am thinking superhero shirts would be easy enough and if we choose ones from the Marvel universe it should be "Disney" enough. I just have to figure out which superheroes they like.....
> 
> I told my mom she has to get a Snow White shirt and we will get my step-dad a Happy tshirt...
> 
> I'm not being nice. Anyway...  My wife and I already have our clothes picked out, and the superhero shirts will be easy enough to find but does anyone have a good idea/suggestion for an Ariel shirt for my sister? I don't mean a shirt with Ariel on it but a shirt that might make her look similar to Ariel. She is my little sister so hopefully nothing too provocative.....


Green legging or shorts, purple shirt and some Ariel ears or red bow for her hair! There are some super cute ears on etsy or you could make some if your crafty!!


----------



## Vandrusiek

acln said:


> I agree. We're going Halloween night so those tickets are seriously hurting my wallet. Huge letdown if all three of these rides will be down.


Same here!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

The more I think about those 3 rides not operating during the party the more upset it makes me. I realize that's not the whole point of the party but still...


----------



## brnrss34

I'm hoping it's a mistake. IT is having issues. One of us needs to call to make sure. If it's true I won't be happy either!!!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Are we the only ones that don't ride during parties? We can ride anytime, would rather do the things we can't the next day.


----------



## brnrss34

I guess it would upset me because I'm used to it. Also because of shorter waits times more chances to ride them? I still love the rest of the Halloween stuff. Why take away more things when some people are used to them, and make things cost more?? We will still have a great time either way.


----------



## mickey1968

Splash is listed as being in refurb from 8/28/2017- 11/16/2/017 but the other two are not listed anywhere I can find. I am choosing to consider their absence as an error of omission. Those are two of the most popular rides and my personal favorites to ride after dark and they have always been open during parties.


----------



## Cluelyss

mickey1968 said:


> Splash is listed as being in refurb from 8/28/2017- 11/16/2/017 but the other two are not listed anywhere I can find. I am choosing to consider their absence as an error of omission. Those are two of the most popular rides and my personal favorites to ride after dark and they have always been open during parties.


Agreed.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> Oh no!  I hope big thunder isn't closed this year.


Me too!! It was closed on our August trip last year! I will be so sad!


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> Me too!! It was closed on our August trip last year! I will be so sad!



I've never ridden Big Thunder or Dwarfs


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> You mean 3:30 to 6:30? In 2016 any FP that was scheduled past 6:30pm were cancelled, I believe _some_ pp received emails from Disney stating this.  It's also located on Post #1



I read about that too. It's suggested to get FP from 3:30 to 6:30. But you can't ride until you are let into the park at 4, right? Do they let party goers in early?


----------



## davale4

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> The more I think about those 3 rides not operating during the party the more upset it makes me. I realize that's not the whole point of the party but still...



I feel the same....I'm trying hard not to focus on that...trying to keep it positive...trying


----------



## AngelDisney

acln said:


> Question about FP now that I'm thinking about it more...
> We're staying off site and won't have any park tickets, just the party tickets so can I even book fastpass? Will I be in the 30 day window? I'm sure 7 dwarfs will be impossible to get anyway.



You will be in the 30 days window.


----------



## davale4

wdw4rfam said:


> Are we the only ones that don't ride during parties? We can ride anytime, would rather do the things we can't the next day.



It's the only day DD and I have to do rides.  All other days will be with DH and DS. My son is special needs and will not do most of the rides.  MNSSHP is going to be mom and daughter time and we wanted to take advantage of the rides.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> I read about that too. It's suggested to get FP from 3:30 to 6:30. But you can't ride until you are let into the park at 4, right? Do they let party goers in early?



Your first FP is 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30.  There is plenty of time to get to the first one.  Also last year guests were let in at 3:45.


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Your first FP is 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30.  There is plenty of time to get to the first one.  Also last year guests were let in at 3:45.


----------



## FoxC63

@AngleDisney there is also a _grace period_ for FP, you are allowed to get there 5 minutes early and if you arrive late your FP will still be honored up to 15 minutes.  I do not know if this is still feasible during the parties.  I suspect  CM's are trying to get the day guests out of the park which is a good thing.


----------



## otterpop

The dates for my tickets have been corrected on the MDE app...check yours!

I haven't checked the website yet though if the tickets are listed (they originally weren't).


----------



## otterpop

otterpop said:


> The dates for my tickets have been corrected on the MDE app...check yours!
> 
> I haven't checked the website yet though if the tickets are listed (they originally weren't).



Correction....only 1 of the 4 tickets has been fixed on the MDE app!  The 3 others still show 2016 (originally all 4 were 2016).


----------



## otterpop

otterpop said:


> Correction....only 1 of the 4 tickets has been fixed on the MDE app!  The 3 others still show 2016 (originally all 4 were 2016).



Correction again...now it's 2 out of the 4!  Looks like they're being updated 1 by 1.  The 2 tickets that have been corrected are child tix; the other 2 are adult tix.

Edit...now all tickets are showing 2016 again.  I swear I'm not under the influence of anything!!!!  Disney is definitely having some IT issues!!!


----------



## paradesintherain

siskaren said:


> Even Halloween itself has never sold out earlier than August (and I think early October is more typical) - you'll be fine to wait a few months.



Thank you, that's very helpful!


----------



## smallworldnh

otterpop said:


> The dates for my tickets have been corrected on the MDE app...check yours!
> 
> I haven't checked the website yet though if the tickets are listed (they originally weren't).


Checked the website this morning and my tickets and dates are finally there!  Dates are correct too!  I know that since I have the email, I'm fine, but I needed to SEE it on my MDE!!  Looks like they're fixing the issues!


----------



## brnrss34

My tickets are still incorrect.


----------



## smallworldnh

brnrss34 said:


> My tickets are still incorrect.


Hang in there, it should be fixed soon (hopefully!).


----------



## pskelly

Our tickets are finally showing up on the website and correctly on the app.......now I think I know the answer but I just want to make sure, since I "selected" will call, do I really have to stop at pick up tickets since they are linked to the magic bands?


----------



## wdw4rfam

smallworldnh said:


> Checked the website this morning and my tickets and dates are finally there!  Dates are correct too!  I know that since I have the email, I'm fine, but I needed to SEE it on my MDE!!  Looks like they're fixing the issues!


I was the same way. I have the email, but I needed to see it in MDE


----------



## lovingeire

Pluto80 said:


> Has anyone else seen that Splash Mountain (closed for refurbishment anyway), Big Thunder, and 7 Dwarfs aren't showing as being available on party dates?
> Sent a tweet to Disney about it, which they seem to confirm.
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions



Nooooooo!!!!!!! I'm not fussed with Splash, but BTMR and 7DMT are fun in the dark!



IrishNYC said:


> Thanks, @dfurst05 and @davale4 !
> 
> You know what though? I was planning to FP 7DMT and Big Thunder, so I guess I'll still be good for those, because we'll be done with both before the official party start.



At least I have another day in MK too so I get the chance to ride them.



IrishNYC said:


> I know...I was hoping to get a few unscheduled rides after dark. It's DH and DD's favorite MK ride.



Seriously love riding these at dark so I will be disappointed!



AngelDisney said:


> You can get a FP before the party between 4-7. I am trying to do that before the party.



I'm not sure how to fit the FastPasses in with my plans to meet J&S first thing.



acln said:


> Yeah that's definitely something I could try to do! We wanted to do jack and Sally's m&g right at 4, so maybe if I got fp for 6ish that'd work? We'll be there Halloween night so I'm still iffy on how long to plan to be at J&S. Just one more thing to spend the next five months thinking about!



We're going Nov 1st and had also planned to get in the J&S line right at 4.  If they come out at 5 and we're at the front of the line I wonder if we'll have the chance for two FastPasses before we're cut off since some FPs were cancelled last year after 6?


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> @beesly  I posted a Character List post #2929 do you think you could look at it for accuracy?  Thank you.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-147
> 
> I AM OLD so not computer savvy as you


Not the person you asked but it looked pretty accurate to me based on our party experience last year (I know you took the link down to modify). You might want to add to it that many of the party specific characters are not available continuously. The do sets and take breaks from meeting guests. Most notably Pooh and Friends who if I recall correctly meet for 1/2 hr then take 1/2 hr break. We waited in their line for 20 min and then bailed because it was SO slow and we found out they were going to take an extended break.  Also Elena is now in Princess Fairytale Hall and Aurora got the boot so it is possible this year she may be the one meeting by City Hall (guest services) on Main Street not Snow White. She was the character there in 2015 but when she moved to Princess Fairytale Hall last year Snow White replaced her for the Halloween Party.


----------



## CMNJ

Cbtexan04 said:


> Does anyone know if resale DVC members qualify for discounted MNSSHP tickets? I see the option when purchasing tickets, but I want to be sure there won't be issues when it comes to use them!


If by resale you mean post 4/4/16 then technically no.  All special ticket discounts are only for eligible DVC members-direct and resale owners who owned before the change last year. However, since the MNSSHP tickets you buy online are already activated tickets I can't see that you'd have any issues (assuming you have them mailed or buy an e ticket). The discounted AP are a different story b/c you have to go to guest services or will call/ticket window to actually activate the pass. When you do so you have to present photo ID and a blue DVC member card (which is no longer being given to new resale buyers) to prove you are eligible for the discounted AP. If you do not have a blue DVC card I would not select will call just in case they ask to see your card.


----------



## Pluto80

IrishNYC said:


> Does anyone see where the info came from? I only see the random tweeter asking WDW Today about it.



I'm the 'random tweeter', lol! In my post I also put a link to the Disney page which is where I got the info. That's why I tweeted them in the first place.


----------



## lindsayjs

Argh, I cant decide if I want to buy tickets on a different MDE than my resort reservation. Can I buy them without linking to an MDE and decide later?


----------



## CCxmas

Does anyone know when the dessert party for the MNSSHP will be released? Has it already been released and there is no availability? Thanks so much!


----------



## oceanmarina

Just wanted to ask what a good time is to make dinner ressies at Mk the night of the party.

I think we have a 5:30 at Liberty Tree Tavern. Is that a good time or will we be missing out on anything if we eat at that time?

Thanks, Marina


----------



## MeghanTy

CCxmas said:


> Does anyone know when the dessert party for the MNSSHP will be released? Has it already been released and there is no availability? Thanks so much!



I don't think it has been released yet. Several of us are waiting on the same thing.


----------



## Farro

Yes! Our tickets are correct on MDE, the website! Still incorrect on the app!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Farro said:


> View attachment 236880 Weird selfie but I wanted to show you...my Haunted Mansion ears arrived!!!




Where did you get these from? I love it!


----------



## Farro

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Where did you get these from? I love it!



MouseBands on Etsy! She has a lot of different styles!


----------



## Bex258

oceanmarina said:


> Just wanted to ask what a good time is to make dinner ressies at Mk the night of the party.
> 
> I think we have a 5:30 at Liberty Tree Tavern. Is that a good time or will we be missing out on anything if we eat at that time?
> 
> Thanks, Marina



It depends what you want to do in the party. If you want to meet Jack and Sally/7 Dwarves then you would miss it and really only late that night would be good to meet them but I'm not sure when they cut the line. A lot of the other meets I believe start at round 7pm so if you queue up after dinner you should be ok. If your there for rides and trick or treat and the show, parade and fireworks then it won't get in the way of that.

Personally I'm having either quick service/a snack to spend more time in the party but then I want to do some of the busier meet and greets.


----------



## Diasmom

wdw4rfam said:


> Are we the only ones that don't ride during parties? We can ride anytime, would rather do the things we can't the next day.


We're going for a short trip and this will be our MK day.  Not everyone has the chance to go mutiple days though it would be so nice!


----------



## Kindermouse

mickey1968 said:


> Splash is listed as being in refurb from 8/28/2017- 11/16/2/017 but the other two are not listed anywhere I can find. I am choosing to consider their absence as an error of omission. Those are two of the most popular rides and my personal favorites to ride after dark and they have always been open during parties.



I am hopeful as well. I know we can FP those 2 during the 3:30-6:30 block but it is a big bummer for them to be closed since those that would be riding these 2 major draw rides will instead drive up the lines elsewhere. Plus big thunder rocks after dark. I know most arent into riding rides during the party but thats a big draw for the party for some of us-short ride lines. We dont plan to trick-or-treat or do any character meet and greets-just party entertainment and rides. To have part of that equation have possibly less value sure does stink.


----------



## shm_helene

I also don't see ETWB or Philharmagic listed, not that those will have as much of an impact.  It's going to balloon crowds everywhere if those things are down.  Feeling very frustrated. I don't have any interest in MnG's, though we do plan to ToT, possibly parade and fireworks.


----------



## Aj1129

Got our tickets for August 25th!! So excited!!


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

We're booked for a party this October


----------



## GeneralTso

Booked ours for Halloween night! Can't wait to see all the cute kiddies and fantastic costumes. Perfect atmosphere for Halloween.


----------



## PetePanMan

Kindermouse said:


> I am hopeful as well. I know we can FP those 2 during the 3:30-6:30 block but it is a big bummer for them to be closed since those that would be riding these 2 major draw rides will instead drive up the lines elsewhere. Plus big thunder rocks after dark. I know most arent into riding rides during the party but thats a big draw for the party for some of us-short ride lines. We dont plan to trick-or-treat or do any character meet and greets-just party entertainment and rides. To have part of that equation have possibly less value sure does stink.



We called ticketing / dvc member services but after many long delays in which they were checking with others they came back to confirm simply what is on-line ie no 7DMT or BTMR.  They have no idea as to whether it is a mistake or glitch.  We asked for a refund of the 4 tickets we had purchased the day before - which they did.  We were a bit iffy on going anyways and with splash also down we decided it wasn't worth it for us.  I hope and suspect this will all change in which case we may reconsider.


----------



## grumpy28

Just returned on Tues from a trip. Upgraded our tix to APs. Plan on doing the Halloween and Christmas parties! Have gone to MVMCP before, but his will be my first time at MNSSHP. My kids have recently discovered Nightmare Before Christmas and are obsessed with Jack and Sally. So they will be our first priority. Am I correct that we need to line up for them at 4? Since we have APs, we could get there earlier. Is there a line at 3? Is there any other Nightmare Before Christmas things at the party?


----------



## Farro

PetePanMan said:


> We called ticketing / dvc member services but after many long delays in which they were checking with others they came back to confirm simply what is on-line ie no 7DMT or BTMR.  They have no idea as to whether it is a mistake or glitch.  We asked for a refund of the 4 tickets we had purchased the day before - which they did.  We were a bit iffy on going anyways and with splash also down we decided it wasn't worth it for us.  I hope and suspect this will all change in which case we may reconsider.



I'm glad they refunded for you. I have to say...my first instinct was I wanted a refund. I will wait and see, I can't possibly understand what the reason would be unless they are closed!!!

I don't get aggravated easily and I don't dwell, but if these rides aren't running during the party because of staffing issues, I would have to express my disappointment in some way.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Farro said:


> I'm glad they refunded for you. I have to say...my first instinct was I wanted a refund. I will wait and see, I can't possibly understand what the reason would be unless they are closed!!!
> 
> I don't get aggravated easily and I don't dwell, but if these rides aren't running during the party because of staffing issues, I would have to express my disappointment in some way.



I'm going to go with the belief that they just listed a few and not all of them.

I mean, DH and I will have a full day at Magic Kingdom so we will do those rides anyways but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth otherwise.


----------



## monique5

grumpy28 said:


> Just returned on Tues from a trip. Upgraded our tix to APs. Plan on doing the Halloween and Christmas parties! Have gone to MVMCP before, but his will be my first time at MNSSHP. My kids have recently discovered Nightmare Before Christmas and are obsessed with Jack and Sally. So they will be our first priority. Am I correct that we need to line up for them at 4? Since we have APs, we could get there earlier. Is there a line at 3? Is there any other Nightmare Before Christmas things at the party?



You will have a blast. Boo to You is Disney's best parade. Probably no actual line @ 3Pm, but if you know where line is (will know if not attending 1st party) then start the line. Others might have same strategy. They had a few items including t-shirts last year. Don't remember if patty specific.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I wonder what exclusive stuff will have at the party this year.


----------



## PetePanMan

Farro said:


> I'm glad they refunded for you. I have to say...my first instinct was I wanted a refund. I will wait and see, I can't possibly understand what the reason would be unless they are closed!!!
> 
> I don't get aggravated easily and I don't dwell, but if these rides aren't running during the party because of staffing issues, I would have to express my disappointment in some way.



As you say, unless the rides are closed down for maintenance, I can't imagine they would actually rope off the lines at 7 pm (while those who were in line before 7 go ride). 

They do not have to refund but ticket guy said he would and then we could re-purchase later if need be. I really do think it must be a mistake and will be corrected.


----------



## FoxC63

Hi!
I just started my first thread with hope of helping those who plan on attending late August and early September Halloween parties.  If you're interested in creating an itinerary,  down load a Character List or Trick or Treat Location List.  They can be found here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587125

Hope to see you there!


----------



## grumpy28

monique5 said:


> You will have a blast. Boo to You is Disney's best parade. Probably no actual line @ 3Pm, but if you know where line is (will know if not attending 1st party) then start the line. Others might have same strategy. They had a few items including t-shirts last year. Don't remember if patty specific.



Thanks! We are so excited! Can't wait to read the reviews once the party gets under way!


----------



## LoveMMC

Ok silly question- DD and I are going   
My DS and DH are not (autism/severe allergies/toddler) 

Can an adult have a trick or treat bag or is it only for kids? My husband would like the candy to compensate missing out on the party so I would give my bag to him. 
Also could I get a few allergy friendly treats or a teal bag so I could get a few sweets for my son? For example at one treat stand *instead* of getting candy can I ask for an allergy friendly treat? 
My daughter will happily ask for an allergy friendly treat for her brother because she loves to take care of him- but not sure how strict they are with the sweets.
Ie no teal bag - no treat for you!


----------



## PetePanMan

A couple fireworks questions....
- are the MNSSHP fireworks quite different / special?
- will MNSSHP fireworks music be piped into Cali Grill, Poly beach etc.?
Thx


----------



## eeyoregon

Aj1129 said:


> Got our tickets for August 25th!! So excited!!



*Us too! See you there!*



LoveMMC said:


> Ok silly question- DD and I are going
> My DS and DH are not (autism/severe allergies/toddler)
> 
> Can an adult have a trick or treat bag or is it only for kids? My husband would like the candy to compensate missing out on the party so I would give my bag to him.
> Also could I get a few allergy friendly treats or a teal bag so I could get a few sweets for my son? For example at one treat stand *instead* of getting candy can I ask for an allergy friendly treat?
> My daughter will happily ask for an allergy friendly treat for her brother because she loves to take care of him- but not sure how strict they are with the sweets.
> Ie no teal bag - no treat for you!



*I haven't been to MNSSHP in several years BUT when I did go, adults were given bags and were welcome to trick or treat.*


----------



## MrTriPod

Hi folks,  I am trying to find information on dining for a large party of seven people.  What restaurants can accommodate where we can sit together throughout WDW.  Our son and his wife along with our three grand kids will be joining us.  I hope you can help.  Thank you.


----------



## siskaren

MrTriPod said:


> Hi folks,  I am trying to find information on dining for a large party of seven people.  What restaurants can accommodate where we can sit together throughout WDW.  Our son and his wife along with our three grand kids will be joining us.  I hope you can help.  Thank you.



All restaurants can handle parties of 7.


----------



## MissGina5

Anyone going on Halloween feel free to message!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So, I have good news ans bad news on my end regarding the tickets. 

I checked My Disney Experience on my computer and yay! They showed up! Buuuut, even though my ticket showed up with MY name, Tony's name is definitely NOT Kalee. So they are now mixing up names on the tickets. Fantastic.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So, I have good news ans bad news on my end regarding the tickets.
> 
> I checked My Disney Experience on my computer and yay! They showed up! Buuuut, even though my ticket showed up with MY name, Tony's name is definitely NOT Kalee. So they are now mixing up names on the tickets. Fantastic.



Oh. Wow. I complained about it on here and within 2 minutes of checking it again it appeared with the right name. Yay!!


----------



## Stephanie Branco

If the Halloween Party starts at 7:00, whats the earliest you can enter the park?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Stephanie Branco said:


> If the Halloween Party starts at 7:00, whats the earliest you can enter the park?



4pm is when they start allowing party guests to enter the park.


----------



## Stephanie Branco

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> 4pm is when they start allowing party guests to enter the park.


So if you are staying on site and you enter before 7:00 they will use the special event ticket and not take from your regular tickets? Not sure if I'm staying that right.


----------



## Kindermouse

Stephanie Branco said:


> So if you are staying on site and you enter before 7:00 they will use the special event ticket and not take from your regular tickets? Not sure if I'm staying that right.



You need to be sure to be in the line specifically marked for MNSSHP tickets but if you are in that line then yes they should only use your party ticket according to everything already posted on this thread.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Stephanie Branco said:


> So if you are staying on site and you enter before 7:00 they will use the special event ticket and not take from your regular tickets? Not sure if I'm staying that right.



Yep everything that @Kindermouse said. They will give you a special wrist brand too indicating you have tickets to the party as well so they can distinguish you from Guests that aren't.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

LoveMMC said:


> Ok silly question- DD and I are going
> My DS and DH are not (autism/severe allergies/toddler)
> 
> Can an adult have a trick or treat bag or is it only for kids? My husband would like the candy to compensate missing out on the party so I would give my bag to him.
> Also could I get a few allergy friendly treats or a teal bag so I could get a few sweets for my son? For example at one treat stand *instead* of getting candy can I ask for an allergy friendly treat?
> My daughter will happily ask for an allergy friendly treat for her brother because she loves to take care of him- but not sure how strict they are with the sweets.
> Ie no teal bag - no treat for you!



I will be attending my first ever party on Aug 29 so I can't speak from experience, by I have read up a lot about this and had relatives who have gone. You absolutely can trick or treat as an adult- from what I've heard it's encouraged and most adults do. In regards to the allergy treats, you get a teal allergy token instead of candy at the trick or treat stations and whenever you are done, you go to one of the two allergy treat locations (last year was Town Square Theater and Heritage House) and there you exchange the tokens for treats. You tell them what ones you like (last year they had a couple kinds of cookies and granola bar type things, jelly beans, gummies, Smarties, and a couple of non-edible craft kits I think) and they fill up a bag of goodies. Most reports that I have read have stated that people were still given a bunch of treats even if they only had one token.

So right now, my best advice would be to get one regular treat bag and one allergy one in the beginning (last year people got a token or two when handed that first bag). Then put the allergy bag in your back pack or pocket. When you go to your first treat station pick up another regular treat bag. Trick or treat as normal and if and when you feel like it, break out the allergy bag and pick up some more tokens at a few stations while DD gets candy (or vice versa). You can go through the treat stations as many times as you want so get as much candy as you'd like. At some point, head to one of the allergy stations and trade your tokens in.

As stated, I will be at the Aug 29 party and will be doing the allergy treat stuff so I will definitely come on here and report my experience.


----------



## tiggerunner

LoveMMC said:


> Ok silly question- DD and I are going
> My DS and DH are not (autism/severe allergies/toddler)
> 
> Can an adult have a trick or treat bag or is it only for kids? My husband would like the candy to compensate missing out on the party so I would give my bag to him.
> Also could I get a few allergy friendly treats or a teal bag so I could get a few sweets for my son? For example at one treat stand *instead* of getting candy can I ask for an allergy friendly treat?
> My daughter will happily ask for an allergy friendly treat for her brother because she loves to take care of him- but not sure how strict they are with the sweets.
> Ie no teal bag - no treat for you!


YES! Adults can trick or treat!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Apologies if this has been asked - I've read this thread pretty much every day and don't think I've seen it.

We'll be in Magic Kingdom from lunchtime and will be attending MNSSHP that evening. Are there specific locations you go to while already in the park to get your band/bag for the party at 4pm or do you just have to head towards the entrance?


----------



## Bex258

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Oh. Wow. I complained about it on here and within 2 minutes of checking it again it appeared with the right name. Yay!!



Oh that's good, I have the tickets showing with correct day and person on my computer just not on the app, almost there.


----------



## beesly

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Apologies if this has been asked - I've read this thread pretty much every day and don't think I've seen it.
> 
> We'll be in Magic Kingdom from lunchtime and will be attending MNSSHP that evening. Are there specific locations you go to while already in the park to get your band/bag for the party at 4pm or do you just have to head towards the entrance?



There will be locations in the park, but they haven't been confirmed yet for this year. Last year, those already in MK could check in for the party at Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland), Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland), or the exit to Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor (Tomorrowland).


----------



## AngelDisney

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So, I have good news ans bad news on my end regarding the tickets.
> 
> I checked My Disney Experience on my computer and yay! They showed up! Buuuut, even though my ticket showed up with MY name, Tony's name is definitely NOT Kalee. So they are now mixing up names on the tickets. Fantastic.



The names are showing properly for me now, matching each ticket to the right person. The year for the September tickets is still 2016 with the wrong date (same day of the week though for 2016 and 2017). When I check Magicbands and cards, each person has a card. Once the hard tickets arrive next week, I will then match up the card numbers to see if they all match up. I hope you will get everything sorted out soon! It's frustrating!!

Updated:
Glad that it's finally sorted out for you!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

beesly said:


> There will be locations in the park, but they haven't been confirmed yet for this year. Last year, those already in MK could check in for the party at Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland), Fantasy Faire (Fantasyland), or the exit to Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor (Tomorrowland).



Thank you for the speedy reply. Do they have the Halloween maps available during the day or only at 4pm. I'm just wondering if I could pick one up when we first get into the park instead of heading back to the entrance for one.

Also, do the maps show the locations or mention where you can collect your pass from if already in the park or is that just something by word of mouth people find them out from?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

We will be there at this time this year.  We are two adults who already have AP's.  We are not much in to Halloween.  Is it worth that extra money to go?  Thank you!


----------



## brnrss34

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Thank you for the speedy reply. Do they have the Halloween maps available during the day or only at 4pm. I'm just wondering if I could pick one up when we first get into the park instead of heading back to the entrance for one.
> 
> Also, do the maps show the locations or mention where you can collect your pass from if already in the park or is that just something by word of mouth people find them out from?


 The maps won't be out for the party until the party. If you are already int the park they will hand one out to you along with the trick or treat bag when they scan your ticket or magic band at one of the locations inside the park.


----------



## monique5

*Happy Mother's Day to all the Dis moms!*


----------



## smallworldnh

monique5 said:


> *Happy Mother's Day to all the Dis moms!*


Thank you!  And the same to you and all the DIS moms here.  There is no mom like a Dis Mom!!


----------



## AngelDisney




----------



## dfurst05

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm going to go with the belief that they just listed a few and not all of them.
> 
> I mean, DH and I will have a full day at Magic Kingdom so we will do those rides anyways but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth otherwise.



This is how I fell as well. We will try to get FP+ for 7 dwarfs and BTMR in the morning of our regular MK day. This will give us more time to focus on other rides and party specific events during the party. 

My tickets are now showing in MDE on the computer with the right dates and names but the tickets on my phone still say 2016 so these are taking a bit longer to update.


----------



## RachaelA

My search feature isn't working. Is there hallowishes dessert party booking up yet?


----------



## brnrss34

RachaelA said:


> My search feature isn't working. Is there hallowishes dessert party booking up yet?


 I just looked for you no it's not.


----------



## Bex258

lovetotraveltx said:


> We will be there at this time this year.  We are two adults who already have AP's.  We are not much in to Halloween.  Is it worth that extra money to go?  Thank you!



If your not really into/fussed by Halloween then maybe not. I would recommend checking out YouTube to give you an idea of what the party is like and make a judgement from there. (There is Hallowishes, Boo to you parade and Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular show and the different character meet and greets).


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

If you are just going to the party and don't have a park ticket can u still use fast passes from 4-7


----------



## monique5

WVU Disney Fan said:


> If you are just going to the party and don't have a park ticket can u still use fast passes from 4-7



Yes, 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30.
Listed on Post #1 - FP+ Info.


----------



## Travelgrrl

We are doing a bit of a different Disney trip this time. We always stay at Shades of Green and usually just do Disney, This time, some of us will be shuttling to Universal for a few Harry Potter days, and filling in with a couple of MNSSHP dates. 

SO EXCITED!  For the first party, all 18 of us will have matching costumes - the original 1950's Mouseketeer outfits with off white mock turtlenecks, Mouseketeer names in a glitter Disney font, bobby socks and saddle shoes, and long pleated skirts (or slacks, for the men in the group).  And, of course, Mickey ears!

MNSSHP is so fun, I can't wait to go and dress up in two different costumes!


----------



## Raya

Has anyone gotten a single day Memory Maker for the party? I have a question about what it would cover. We'd like to do the PhotoPass photographer portrait session at either our hotel (BC) or Grand Floridian. Would that be included in the Memory Maker? This isn't the fine art photography set up, but the 30 minute session with a photopass photographer - the last time we stayed at GF it was a free session but had to be reserved in advance. We're doing Memory Maker for the party so we can get the magic shots, I'd love to get all the family photos as well.


----------



## momtoaaliyah

Is anyone still having issues with their tickets showing up correctly?  We purchased 4 but only 3 our showing up for us in my disney experience.  I called last week and they were having technical issues.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

momtoaaliyah said:


> Is anyone still having issues with their tickets showing up correctly?  We purchased 4 but only 3 our showing up for us in my disney experience.  I called last week and they were having technical issues.



Still working on it slowly from the sounds of it.


----------



## 123SA

FoxC63 said:


> I can CONFIRM prices for MILITARY.  I received an an email directly from Shades of Green they are as follows:
> 
> MNSSHP
> 
> August 25 & 29 Adult $53.25 Child $49.75
> 
> Sept. 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 Adult $53.25 Child $49.75
> 
> 
> MVMCP
> 
> Nov. 9, Adult $67.75, Child $64.25
> 
> Nov 12, 14 & 16 Adult $64.25, Child $60.75
> 
> Please see attached PDF.




1. Do you know who is eligible for this offer?  
My husband is a retired Army Reservist (20+ years), a veteran who served 3 tours in Iraq  & Afghanistan.  Are the kids and I eligible for this offer if he doesn't attend?  The party is Aug 25, but he doesn't arrive until Aug 26.

2. Can these tickets be bought in advance over the phone?  Or do I need to go to Shades of Green to buy them?   Or does my husband need to be present to buy them?  The savings is significant, but I'd be worried the tickets wouldn't be available if I waited until we arrived in Florida.

3. Should I call Shades of Green to get these answers?  

Thank you.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

DH came up with a better idea for Halloween costumes then what I thought of! I know it's been done but but we're going to be "Lost Tourists" from the 90s



The picture is definitely a Zombie Tourist but we're going to be Ghost Tourist!

Now to go to Goodwill to find fanny packs, visors and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## Sparkly

Is Goofy available to meet at the party at all (and if so, is it in a different costume?) Thought it might be nice to get a picture with me and him in costume


----------



## CMNJ

Sparkly said:


> Is Goofy available to meet at the party at all (and if so, is it in a different costume?) Thought it might be nice to get a picture with me and him in costume


Yes he is available to meet near the barnstormer as the great goofini if I remember correctly. That is the same costume he wears if you meet him during the day at Pete's Silly Sideshow.


----------



## lovingeire

123SA said:


> 1. Do you know who is eligible for this offer?
> My husband is a retired Army Reservist (20+ years), a veteran who served 3 tours in Iraq  & Afghanistan.  Are the kids and I eligible for this offer if he doesn't attend?  The party is Aug 25, but he doesn't arrive until Aug 26.
> 
> 2. Can these tickets be bought in advance over the phone?  Or do I need to go to Shades of Green to buy them?   Or does my husband need to be present to buy them?  The savings is significant, but I'd be worried the tickets wouldn't be available if I waited until we arrived in Florida.
> 
> 3. Should I call Shades of Green to get these answers?
> 
> Thank you.



If you have a valid military ID you qualify for the offer.  (Normally after 20 years and being officially "retired" you have and he should both have retired ID cards.)  If you have the "magic" ID card then you can purchase the tickets from Shades or at the gate at WDW.  In the past Disney has said that they will still sell you a ticket the day of even if sold out, however I can't confirm if this will be the case this year.  I know last year they weren't advertising it, but were still honoring it.  Information to a link with more info and there is a link to accepted ID on this post as well: http://www.militarydisneytips.com/b...on-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2017/ . (I don't have any affiliated with Steve at MDT, but he is normally on point with his info.)


----------



## dmea10

I have been to the MNNSHP back in 1996 and we had a great time. After seeing the prices for the tickets this year I was a little sticker shocked. It will be myself and my adult daughter and her daughter who will be 4 at the time. Do you really think it is worth 350.00? My daughter said she thinks we should skip it but then my Granddaughter would not be able to trick or treat. It is our first trip in a long time and I don't think we will be going back for at least a few years so I am flip flopping. Should we just bite the bullet and go for it?


----------



## GillianP1301

Come on Hallowishes Dessert Party bookings, waiting for them to open up! I got my Star Wars Tour booked this morning, so the dessert party is the last piece of my plan to finalize.


----------



## Bex258

dmea10 said:


> I have been to the MNNSHP back in 1996 and we had a great time. After seeing the prices for the tickets this year I was a little sticker shocked. It will be myself and my adult daughter and her daughter who will be 4 at the time. Do you really think it is worth 350.00? My daughter said she thinks we should skip it but then my Granddaughter would not be able to trick or treat. It is our first trip in a long time and I don't think we will be going back for at least a few years so I am flip flopping. Should we just bite the bullet and go for it?



If you had a great time last time you did it and are not likely to be back for a number of years I would say it would be. Have you seen other peoples videos on YouTube? Watch the parade, show and firework on there maybe that will help. Knowing I'm not returning for a few years has made spend a bit more to experience extra things especially as I may not be back for Halloween.


----------



## dfurst05

dmea10 said:


> I have been to the MNNSHP back in 1996 and we had a great time. After seeing the prices for the tickets this year I was a little sticker shocked. It will be myself and my adult daughter and her daughter who will be 4 at the time. Do you really think it is worth 350.00? My daughter said she thinks we should skip it but then my Granddaughter would not be able to trick or treat. It is our first trip in a long time and I don't think we will be going back for at least a few years so I am flip flopping. Should we just bite the bullet and go for it?


Not sure where you are staying but if you are staying on property but I believe all Disney resorts have trick or treating on Halloween night for resort guests so if you don't want to pay for a party ticket that may be a way to enjoy Halloween with your granddaughter. Someone can correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## Gophers

FYI my MNSSHP tickets show up on my MDE now


----------



## Bex258

dfurst05 said:


> Not sure where you are staying but if you are staying on property but I believe all Disney resorts have trick or treating on Halloween night for resort guests so if you don't want to pay for a party ticket that may be a way to enjoy Halloween with your granddaughter. Someone can correct me if I am wrong though.



I've read that too, I was just thinking of going back to mention it and you beat me to it.

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...y-world-resort-hotel-halloween-activities.htm
It's the wrong year but then nothings confirmed for this year yet and gives an idea of what you can find.

Also:- non party things to do around the parks

http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...y-world-resort-hotel-halloween-activities.htm


----------



## monique5

dfurst05 said:


> Not sure where you are staying but if you are staying on property but I believe all Disney resorts have trick or treating on Halloween night for resort guests so if you don't want to pay for a party ticket that may be a way to enjoy Halloween with your granddaughter. Someone can correct me if I am wrong though.





Bex258 said:


> I've read that too, I was just thinking of going back to mention it and you beat me to it.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...y-world-resort-hotel-halloween-activities.htm
> It's the wrong year but then nothings confirmed for this year yet and gives an idea of what you can find.
> 
> Also:- non party things to do around the parks
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...y-world-resort-hotel-halloween-activities.htm



See Post #2 - *Walt Disney World Resort Halloween Activities *
2016 Details Listed.


----------



## dmea10

dfurst05 said:


> Not sure where you are staying but if you are staying on property but I believe all Disney resorts have trick or treating on Halloween night for resort guests so if you don't want to pay for a party ticket that may be a way to enjoy Halloween with your granddaughter. Someone can correct me if I am wrong though.



We are staying at Pop.


----------



## dmea10

Bex258 said:


> I've read that too, I was just thinking of going back to mention it and you beat me to it.
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...y-world-resort-hotel-halloween-activities.htm
> It's the wrong year but then nothings confirmed for this year yet and gives an idea of what you can find.
> 
> Also:- non party things to do around the parks
> 
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/resorts/wal...y-world-resort-hotel-halloween-activities.htm


Thank you! Sounds like something she would enjoy!


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> We're going Nov 1st and had also planned to get in the J&S line right at 4.  If they come out at 5 and we're at the *front of the line* I wonder if we'll have the chance for two FastPasses before we're cut off since some FPs were cancelled last year after 6?



I didn't see anyone respond, there are going to be people using regular park tickets who will start the line if you're only using party tickets you'll want to get to MK no later than 3:15 and make a mad dash to J&S.  The closer you are to the front the better hopefully you'll be done in time for your 4:30-5:30 FP.



CMNJ said:


> You might want to add to it that many of the party specific characters are not available continuously. The do sets and take breaks from meeting guests. Most notably Pooh and Friends who if I recall correctly meet for 1/2 hr then take 1/2 hr break. We waited in their line for 20 min and then bailed because it was SO slow and we found out they were going to take an extended break.  Also Elena is now in Princess Fairytale Hall and Aurora got the boot so it is possible this year she may be the one meeting by City Hall (guest services) on Main Street not Snow White. She was the character there in 2015 but when she moved to Princess Fairytale Hall last year Snow White replaced her for the Halloween Party.



Thank you for this, but from my understanding there is no specific time set for Characters to take a break, it all has to do with the *heat index* and I'm unsure how to word it on my pdf but will explain it in the post.  Here's the link I read: 
http://mentalfloss.com/article/65048/behind-magic-15-secrets-disney-park-characters


----------



## AntJulie

This is the reply I received after sending an e-mail regarding 7DMT and BTMRR not listed as available attractions during MNSSHP:


Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

We cannot wait to see you! While they currently not listed, all attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice!

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.



Sincerely,

Oscar Dohm
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## MrTriPod

siskaren said:


> All restaurants can handle parties of 7.



Thank you siskaren for responding but I have read others say that their party was separated and seated at different tables.  I don't want this to happen to my family.

Can anyone else respond who have large families what restaurants they used that this didn't happen to?


----------



## MrTriPod

MrTriPod said:


> Thank you siskaren for responding but I have read others say that their party was separated and seated at different tables.  I don't want this to happen to my family.
> 
> Can anyone else respond who have large families what restaurants they used that this didn't happen to?



Sorry don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> Thank you siskaren for responding but I have read others say that their party was separated and seated at different tables.  I don't want this to happen to my family.
> 
> Can anyone else respond who have large families what restaurants they used that this didn't happen to?


I've personally dined with a party of 8 (at one table) at both Tony's and H&V. I've also seen tables for large groups at most every restaurant I've frequented in WDW. Most places have movable tables, so they can combine multiple smaller ones if needed. The only place I can think of where this would NOT be possible is SciFi.


----------



## MrTriPod

Thank you Clueyless this is the response I was looking for!


----------



## FoxC63

MrTriPod said:


> I understand the question but have you made ADR's yet?  Your window to securing them has been open for quite some time perhaps we can help if we knew where you're dining.
> 
> This is how people should respond.  Again Thank you Cluelyss.



I'm confused, do you have ADR's?  I think siskaren was trying to help.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

AntJulie said:


> This is the reply I received after sending an e-mail regarding 7DMT and BTMRR not listed as available attractions during MNSSHP:
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> We cannot wait to see you! While they currently not listed, all attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice!
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Oscar Dohm
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



So pretty much, yeah they just didn't list all the available rides. Just some. That's fine with me!


----------



## MrTriPod

FoxC63 said:


> I'm confused, do you have ADR's?  I think siskaren was trying to help.



Yes, my daughter-in-law made ADR's but I wanted to know if we could sit together as a family without being separated they are not on the dining plan and we are.  They are also staying at a different hotel.  Our daughter-in-law made the reservations for me and the Mrs.  If we add them can we sit together?


----------



## FoxC63

MrTriPod said:


> Yes, my daughter-in-law made ADR's but I wanted to know if we could sit together as a family without being separated they are not on the dining plan and we are.  They are also staying at a different hotel.  Our daughter-in-law made the reservations for me and the Mrs.  If we add them can we sit together?



I think you should just call and see what they have to say here's the number:  (407) 939-3463


----------



## FoxC63

The September Star Wars Dessert Party is LIVE!

Oops!  here's the WDW link:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/

Just saying, this is the second time Disney released something and both times I did not not receive an email notice.  I signed up with several, did any one get a notification?


----------



## FoxC63

Now that September SW Dessert Party is listed on Disney's website I hope to see the Hallowishes Dessert Party as well!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> The September Star Wars Dessert Party is LIVE!
> 
> Oops!  here's the WDW link:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/
> 
> Just saying, this is the second time Disney released something and both times I did not not receive an email notice.  I signed up with several, did any one get a notification?



I'm so on the fence on doing this or not - esp since most of the benefit for us will be just to get a good spot for the fireworks/show.


----------



## IrishNYC

MrTriPod said:


> Yes, my daughter-in-law made ADR's but I wanted to know if we could sit together as a family without being separated they are not on the dining plan and we are.  They are also staying at a different hotel.  Our daughter-in-law made the reservations for me and the Mrs.  If we add them can we sit together?


If there are 7 people in the party, and the ADR is for 7, the restaurant doesn't care if you're all staying in 7 different hotels, paying with 7 different dining plans, or 7 different cash transactions. A dining reservation for 7 will accommodate 7 people. The only caveat is that you will be charged an automatic 18% gratuity because your party is over 6 people, even if you break the party of 7 up into smaller checks.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm so on the fence on doing this or not - esp since most of the benefit for us will be just to get a good spot for the fireworks/show.



I totally agree with you.  I'm hoping Club Villain comes through but I cannot imagine paying for CV _and_ SW desert party just for the view.  There should be plenty of sweets at CV.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree with you.  I'm hoping Club Villain comes through but I cannot image paying for CV _and_ SW desert party just for the view.  There should be plenty of sweets at CV.



DD nixed the whole CV thing. I had a feeling the 'club' scene would bother her and she said it would - so not going to push her into it.


----------



## Chris Anglin

wdw4rfam said:


> My tickets are STILL not showing up on MDE, and I bought them right when they released. I have an email confirmation and my card was charged. Anyone else still not showing up?


Mine are showing up but with the wrong dates


----------



## Farro

My MDE app finally has the correct year for our party dates!


----------



## ErinsMommy

wdw4rfam said:


> My tickets are STILL not showing up on MDE, and I bought them right when they released. I have an email confirmation and my card was charged. Anyone else still not showing up?



I had same problem and spoke to someone who canceled the order and placed a new one by having them mail me the plastic cards that I can manually type in and hopefully that'll work.  They offered to put a 'note' on my account, but I wanted to see the right dates and it still wasn't showing on MDE either.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> DD nixed the whole CV thing. I had a feeling the 'club' scene would bother her and she said it would - so not going to push her into it.



Sorry to hear that.  Did you at least make an ADR for Minnie's Halloween Dine?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I had same problem and spoke to someone who canceled the order and placed a new one by having them mail me the plastic cards that I can manually type in and hopefully that'll work.  They offered to put a 'note' on my account, but I wanted to see the right dates and it still wasn't showing on MDE either.



Good for you!  I like having the plastic tickets for scrapbooking.  I still have not purchased mine.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Did you at least make an ADR for Minnie's Halloween Dine?



No - we have our ADRs for HS already and really disliked everything about H&V.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> No - we have our ADRs for HS already and really disliked everything about H&V.



Disney revamped menus but I'm not sure if it included Minnie's Dine.  I'll have to check that out.  I know years ago the food was ... _okay_.


----------



## FoxC63

Did any one receive their plastic party ticket and post a picture of it?


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> Did any one receive their plastic party ticket and post a picture of it?


I think my tickets will be here tomorrow. I'll post a picture if no one beats me to it.


----------



## FoxC63

Woohoo!  Thank you! I hope you get a spooky one!


----------



## MISSYLEXI

I ordered my tickets on Wednesday the 10th, but still have not received an email with a tracking number or delivery date.  Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## lovetotraveltx

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Did you at least make an ADR for Minnie's Halloween Dine?


Didn't realize there was a Halloween Dine!  Loved the Holiday Dine in November.  What's different about this one?


----------



## IrishNYC

MISSYLEXI said:


> I ordered my tickets on Wednesday the 10th, but still have not received an email with a tracking number or delivery date.  Is this happening to anyone else?


I ordered mine on the 10th, and paid for express shipping. I only know that they're on the way because I'm a UPS MyChoice member, so i got a shipping notification on the 12th. I have not received any shipping notification from Disney, nor can I find it anywhere on my MDE. However...the tracking number has only been printed, but not scanned in yet. They're supposedly being delivered tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## Disneylover99

I just got my Halloween tickets delivered from UPS. They don't look like Halloween tickets to me!


----------



## IrishNYC

Disneylover99 said:


> I just got my Halloween tickets delivered from UPS. They don't look like Halloween tickets to me!



*sad trombone*

That's disappointing. I ordered the tickets to be mailed because they're a surprise for DD. Kinda misses the point that they're not Halloween themed.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> I just got my Halloween tickets delivered from UPS. They don't look like Halloween tickets to me! View attachment 237419



Thanks!  Now I'll order my tickets!  I just didn't want the green ones


----------



## FoxC63

lovetotraveltx said:


> Didn't realize there was a Halloween Dine!  Loved the Holiday Dine in November.  What's different about this one?



The costumes!  Every season is different too!


----------



## Disneylover99

IrishNYC said:


> *sad trombone*
> 
> That's disappointing. I ordered the tickets to be mailed because they're a surprise for DD. Kinda misses the point that they're not Halloween themed.



I'd be really interested to see what everyone else's tickets look like. We've never ordered the hard ticket before. I always thought they were Halloween themed in some way. I feel ripped off for paying that extra $25.


----------



## FoxC63

In 2016 they offered these though the announcement came *after* many purchased when the window opened.
https://www.disboards.com/attachments/image-jpeg.181252/

https://www.disboards.com/attachments/image-jpeg.181253/

The Hitch Hiking Ghost and Vampire Mickey were my favorite!


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneylover99 said:


> I'd be really interested to see what everyone else's tickets look like. We've never ordered the hard ticket before. I always thought they were Halloween themed in some way. I feel ripped off for paying that extra $25.


 This is exactly what mine looked like last year, both for the Halloween and the Christmas parties.  No theming


----------



## Disneylover99

Cluelyss said:


> This is exactly what mine looked like last year, both for the Halloween and the Christmas parties.  No theming


Thanks for letting me know. I don't feel as depressed now.


----------



## CMNJ

I don't know that they have ever been Party themed. We had tickets that had the characters on them two years ago and the attractions last year once they switched over to those images on the tickets. I think they just use whatever the current design is for regular tickets. However if you look on the back in small writing at the bottom it will say MNSSHP adult (or child) and the date if I remember correctly


----------



## Disneylover99

CMNJ said:


> I don't know that they have ever been Party themed. We had tickets that had the characters on them two years ago and the attractions last year once they switched over to those images on the tickets. I think they just use whatever the current design is for regular tickets. However if you look on the back in small writing at the bottom it will say MNSSHP adult (or child) and the date if I remember correctly



Yes, all the correct information is on the back of the tickets. I don't know why I thought the tickets would have a Halloween party ticket design.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't see anyone respond, there are going to be people using regular park tickets who will start the line if you're only using party tickets you'll want to get to MK no later than 3:15 and make a mad dash to J&S. The closer you are to the front the better hopefully you'll be done in time for your 4:30-5:30 FP.



This is the first year in a long time I won't have an AP.  I'm only taking one trip though between renewal dates this year so it doesn't make sense.    I guess I could send BFF in to hold our place in line as she'll have one?  Although we'll probably not be there too much earlier since we normally get in to MCO around 1:30.  We'll have to discuss and figure it out.




IrishNYC said:


> If there are 7 people in the party, and the ADR is for 7, the restaurant doesn't care if you're all staying in 7 different hotels, paying with 7 different dining plans, or 7 different cash transactions. A dining reservation for 7 will accommodate 7 people. The only caveat is that you will be charged an automatic 18% gratuity because your party is over 6 people, even if you break the party of 7 up into smaller checks.



^^^Exactly this!  If the reservations are for 7 you won't be split up.  They'll seat you at a table(s) to accommodate your party.  So as long as you are all on the same reservation you won't be seated separately.  If your DIL had to make two reservations to accommodate the party size then you may be seated separately, but they will normally do their best to put your two tables near each other, however the only guarantee is if your are all on the same reservation.


----------



## lovingeire

The Talking (vampire) Mickey and Hitchhiking ghosts are used year round for the hard tickets.  I got one for the Christmas party last year as well.


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Did any one receive their plastic party ticket and post a picture of it?



I still have not gone to concierge to pick up my tickets. They are here! I will post pics right when I get home. It's DH's birthday dinner and I didn't go home after work.


----------



## sheila14

I just got standard mail and I believe it stated it would not be sent out until after May 25. If I get anything diffferent I will post it.


----------



## RedK

I just bought my tickets for 9/10 - and happily they showed up in MDE with the correct dates!


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> I still have not gone to concierge to pick up my tickets. They are here! I will post pics right when I get home. It's DH's birthday dinner and I didn't go home after work.



Wish him a Happy Birthday from us!


----------



## FoxC63

For all the newbies planning late August & early September parties, I started a thread to help with planning.  Here's the link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587125


----------



## mlee.sunny

Does anyone know what time Mickey will be in costume? Will it be at 7:00 or earlier?


----------



## Cluelyss

mlee.sunny said:


> Does anyone know what time Mickey will be in costume? Will it be at 7:00 or earlier?


7:00


----------



## FoxC63

mlee.sunny said:


> Does anyone know what time Mickey will be in costume? Will it be at 7:00 or earlier?



7pm for Vampire Mickey.

Ha! @Cluelyss  you beat me to it again!


----------



## mlee.sunny

FoxC63 said:


> 7pm for Vampire Mickey.
> 
> Ha! @Cluelyss  you beat me to it again!



If I do a 6:30 FP for Mickey, will it be valid to meet Vampire Mickey? Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Nope!  But you can wait there until he comes out at 7pm be sure others can pass you by to meet the other talking Mickey.


----------



## mlee.sunny

FoxC63 said:


> Nope!



Darn! Figured as much but thought I'd try


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Wish him a Happy Birthday from us!


----------



## FoxC63

mlee.sunny said:


> Darn! Figured as much but thought I'd try



I would wait for him.


----------



## AngelDisney

I don't mind the green tickets but wish I have two of the same design for the same party. Now I have to mark them with Sharpie! 

Updated:
The tickets actually have the dates of the party on the back. So I am all good. No need to use Sharpie to mark it.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> I don't mind the green tickets but wish I have two of the same design for the same party. Now I have to mark them with Sharpie! View attachment 237441



Yep, see they are different!


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, see they are different!



Yes! With the dates on the back, it's not too hard to remember which is which.


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Yes! With the dates on the back, it's not too hard to remember which is which.



You can use mini Post-it notes to label them in the front.  After you hand out the cards toss the paper!


----------



## IrishNYC

Disneylover99 said:


> I'd be really interested to see what everyone else's tickets look like. We've never ordered the hard ticket before. I always thought they were Halloween themed in some way. I feel ripped off for paying that extra $25.



I'll update with what I get tomorrow. I feel ripped off too, but I keep reminding myself they're DD's birthday gift, and any hard ticket is better than a printed email for an 8 year old.


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> I'll update with what I get tomorrow. I feel ripped off too, but I keep reminding myself they're DD's birthday gift, and any hard ticket is better than a printed email for an 8 year old.



She'll be thrilled especially to hold it in her hands!  Take a picture of that and post it


----------



## IrishNYC

FoxC63 said:


> She'll be thrilled especially to hold it in her hands!  Take a picture of that and post it


It'll be a while.  her bday is in August. I'm not sure if *I *can keep it secret that long!


----------



## FoxC63

IrishNYC said:


> It'll be a while.  her bday is in August. I'm not sure if *I *can keep it secret that long!



Oh!  My DS is Aug. 13th when is your DD big day?


----------



## FoxC63

I'm having a hard time getting Disney map online.  I wonder if it's my computer via chrome?


----------



## buzzrelly

Disneylover99 said:


> I just got my Halloween tickets delivered from UPS. They don't look like Halloween tickets to me! View attachment 237419





AngelDisney said:


> I don't mind the green tickets but wish I have two of the same design for the same party. Now I have to mark them with Sharpie!
> 
> Updated:
> The tickets actually have the dates of the party on the back. So I am all good. No need to use Sharpie to mark it.
> 
> View attachment 237441



Wow, I'm kind of disappointed. Those don't at all look like Halloween to me


----------



## Disneylover99

buzzrelly said:


> Wow, I'm kind of disappointed. Those don't at all look like Halloween to me



I didn't even realize they were the tickets at first. The fp+ at the top of the ticket kind of threw me.


----------



## FBandA

Talking Mickey thought I was going to cry when he talked with me! He was pretending to be  Frankenstein!


----------



## DWFamilyof6

I'm trying to decide which party to go to for our fall break trip.  Touring Plans has Monday, 10/9 as the predicted 3rd most crowded and Thursday, 10/12 falls to the middle of the list but both sold out in the past couple of years.  How is one predicted to be more crowded than the other if they both usually sell out?   Just curious if anyone knows. thanks


----------



## Geomom

MISSYLEXI said:


> I ordered my tickets on Wednesday the 10th, but still have not received an email with a tracking number or delivery date.  Is this happening to anyone else?


Ordered mine on 5/10/17 as well.  When I chose to have them mailed to me for free, it said that you should receive them by 5/24/17, and will be shipped by US postal service.  No email or tracking number yet.


----------



## DoulaMel

MissGina5 said:


> Anyone going on Halloween feel free to message!



We will be there!


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

DWFamilyof6 said:


> I'm trying to decide which party to go to for our fall break trip.  Touring Plans has Monday, 10/9 as the predicted 3rd most crowded and Thursday, 10/12 falls to the middle of the list but both sold out in the past couple of years.  How is one predicted to be more crowded than the other if they both usually sell out?   Just curious if anyone knows. thanks



I'm not sure but we will be at both parties!  I have been to sold-out parties before, and with a good strategy, they are still awesome!

Edited to add: 10/9 is Columbus Day so maybe that's why it's so high on the list. Not sure!


----------



## MissMaryQC

wdw4rfam said:


> Are we the only ones that don't ride during parties? We can ride anytime, would rather do the things we can't the next day.



Not at all! We did too many rides in 2015 and I won't make that mistake twice. We missed so much party stuff!


----------



## MeghanTy

I'm wondering if they will rename Hallowishes since there won't be the Wishes anymore.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

MeghanTy said:


> I'm wondering if they will rename Hallowishes since there won't be the Wishes anymore.



Let's name it for them!

Happily Ever Ween
Halloween Ever After
Happily Hallow After
Hallowed Ever After (this one sounds more like a prayer IDK)


----------



## MeghanTy

dolewhipdreams said:


> Let's name it for them!
> 
> Happily Ever Ween
> Halloween Ever After
> Happily Hallow After
> Hallowed Ever After (this one sounds more like a prayer IDK)



I just LOVE Happily Hallow After!


----------



## CMNJ

So apologies if this was cross posted here already but apparently Disney is setting park hours as 9-6 for MK on MVMCP evenings. It was originally noticed when the first few party dates hours were posted by Disney and other Poster inquired on the phone about it. Supposedly they were told that Disney was trying something new this year with official "closing time" an hour before the party but not actually kicking out day guests until 7 when he party starts. This way no ADR (to non party goers) or FP would be given past 6 and they would be able to clear the day crowds easier. Thought it sounded odd especially since MK is open until 7 on every MNSSHP day but Disney just released the travel agent calendar for Dec and MK is scheduled to close every Christmas party day at 6. So my guess is that they very well might have the latest FP end at 6 on MNSSHP days in order to clear the crowds instead of 6:30 like last year. I recall reading lists of complaints from other posters (especially at the early parties) about lots of people without wristbands being in the park as late as the first parade.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Curious as to those that have done MNSSHP in the past, what your view of Hallowishes was in terms of was it a waste of party time?  Or was it nice to have a spot to watch the fireworks/parade?


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> So apologies if this was cross posted here already but apparently Disney is setting park hours as 9-6 for MK on MVMCP evenings. It was originally noticed when the first few party dates hours were posted by Disney and other Poster inquired on the phone about it. Supposedly they were told that Disney was trying something new this year with official "closing time" an hour before the party but not actually kicking out day guests until 7 when he party starts. This way no ADR (to non party goers) or FP would be given past 6 and they would be able to clear the day crowds easier. Thought it sounded odd especially since MK is open until 7 on every MNSSHP day but Disney just released the travel agent calendar for Dec and MK is scheduled to close every Christmas party day at 6. So my guess is that they very well might have the latest FP end at 6 on MNSSHP days in order to clear the crowds instead of 6:30 like last year. I recall reading lists of complaints from other posters (especially at the early parties) about lots of people without wristbands being in the park as late as the first parade.



I've been reading this too.  I wonder how FP will work this year.  Disney made changes to them in 2016 as well which caught a lot off guard.  Some received emails others reported they received nothing.  Very interesting though.


----------



## MeghanTy

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to those that have done MNSSHP in the past, what your view of Hallowishes was in terms of was it a waste of party time?  Or was it nice to have a spot to watch the fireworks/parade?



I was wondering the same thing a few weeks ago. But I've read reviews that said it was a waste and some that said it was worth it. I mainly want to use it to have a great view of the parade since I will be attending MNSSHP on the busiest night.


----------



## ErinsMommy

MeghanTy said:


> I was wondering the same thing a few weeks ago. But I've read reviews that said it was a waste and some that said it was worth it. I mainly want to use it to have a great view of the parade since I will be attending MNSSHP on the busiest night.



This is what I keep trying to tell myself, esp. since our only MK nights are on our MNSSHP dates.  I look at it this way - we'll likely have to stake out a spot about an hour prior.  So why not have desserts while we wait. LOL.


----------



## monique5

MeghanTy said:


> I was wondering the same thing a few weeks ago. But I've read reviews that said it was a waste and some that said it was worth it. I mainly want to use it to have a great view of the parade since I will be attending MNSSHP on the busiest night.





ErinsMommy said:


> This is what I keep trying to tell myself, esp. since our only MK nights are on our MNSSHP dates.  I look at it this way - we'll likely have to stake out a spot about an hour prior.  So why not have desserts while we wait. LOL.



Most PP posted that it wasn't worth it, but what about the PP that didn't post? I thoroughly enjoyed it & thought it was worth it. I plan to do the Dessert Party this year for MVMCP. In 2014, I did the Dessert Party for MVMCP & the parade viewing wasn't included. Did it for age @ time, DD was 5 & we planned on staying until midnight regardless (child isn't know for falling out/tantrums at WDW). So we figured it would be a nice way to relax, regroup and enjoy sweets & watch fireworks in a seat -- No expanded HUB then. Last year we did the Dessert Party on Halloween night for the parade viewing alone, the Dessert Party was like an extra to us. To sit on Main St and see the Headless Horseman come down the street and sit down and have a great head-on view was awesome & didn't have to hold a spot for 1-1.5 hours. Totally worth it! We arrived around 15 minutes prior to parade starting. If you have a plan, this doesn't take away from party time. Several PP in the Dessert Party left right before the fireworks, went to grassy area & returned to TT after fireworks. We were still seated when the next HP started. We meet J&S, 7D, Cruella, Daisy, Minnie, Tweedles & QoH, Alice & Mad Hater, Princesses, ToT, and rode rides all on Halloween with the Dessert Party!


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> Most PP posted that it wasn't worth it, but what about the PP that didn't post? I thoroughly enjoyed it & thought it was worth it. I plan to do the Dessert Party this year for MVMCP. In 2014, I did the Dessert Party for MVMCP & the parade viewing wasn't included. Did it for age @ time, DD was 5 & we planned on staying until midnight regardless (child isn't know for falling out/tantrums at WDW). So we figured it would be a nice way to relax, regroup and enjoy sweets & watch fireworks in a seat -- No expanded HUB then. Last year we did the Dessert Party on Halloween night for the parade viewing alone, the Dessert Party was like an extra to us. To seat on Main St and see the Headless Horseman come down the street and sit down and have a great head-on view was awesome & didn't have to hold a spot for 1-1.5 hours. totally worth it! We arrived around 15 minutes prior to parade starting. If you have a plan, this doesn't take away from party time. Several PP in the Dessert Party left right before the fireworks, went to grassy area & returned to TT after fireworks. We were still seated when the next HP started. We meet J&S, 7D, Cruella, Daisy, Minnie, Tweedles & QoH, Alice & Mad Hater, Princesses, ToT, and rode rides all on Halloween with the Dessert Party!



I think I read somewhere that TT is not a great spot for the parades. Is this still the case?  Or how does parade viewing work if you booked Hallowishes?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Most PP posted that it wasn't worth it, but what about the PP that didn't post? I thoroughly enjoyed it & thought it was worth it. I plan to do the Dessert Party this year for MVMCP. In 2014, I did the Dessert Party for MVMCP & the parade viewing wasn't included. Did it for age @ time, DD was 5 & we planned on staying until midnight regardless (child isn't know for falling out/tantrums at WDW). So we figured it would be a nice way to relax, regroup and enjoy sweets & watch fireworks in a seat -- No expanded HUB then. Last year we did the Dessert Party on Halloween night for the parade viewing alone, the Dessert Party was like an extra to us. To seat on Main St and see the Headless Horseman come down the street and sit down and have a great head-on view was awesome & didn't have to hold a spot for 1-1.5 hours. totally worth it! We arrived around 15 minutes prior to parade starting. If you have a plan, this doesn't take away from party time. Several PP in the Dessert Party left right before the fireworks, went to grassy area & returned to TT after fireworks. We were still seated when the next HP started. We meet J&S, 7D, Cruella, Daisy, Minnie, Tweedles & QoH, Alice & Mad Hater, Princesses, ToT, and rode rides all on Halloween with the Dessert Party!



Agreed!  If you take a look at 2016 MNSSHP thread there were many who asked for reviews and no one responded.  I cannot remember off the top of my head when someone did report but it was well past the third week in September.  Many dates were sold out too.


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> I think I read somewhere that TT is not a great spot for the parades. Is this still the case?  Or how does parade viewing work if you booked Hallowishes?



TT is for the fireworks. Flagpole circle on Main St for parade. TT is an okay view for fireworks. Did the DVC Moonlight Magic & stood in Hub circle on "sidewalk" coming from bridge/walkway in Tomorrowland and view was okay too, but had to stand after being in the parks at 8am & fireworks weren't until like 11:15pm. So the view with the seat wins hands-down. We could see fireworks and castle projections from TT.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Agreed!  If you take a look at 2016 MNSSHP thread there were many who asked for reviews and no one responded.  I cannot remember off the top of my head when someone did report but it was well past the third week in September.  Many dates were sold out too.



And a lot of the negative comments were from PP who did not attend , if you recall.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> TT is for the fireworks. Flagpole circle on Main St for parade. TT is an okay view for fireworks. Did the DVC Moonlight Magic & stood in Hub circle on "sidewalk" coming from bridge/walkway in Tomorrowland and view was okay too, but had to stand after being in the parks at 8am & fireworks weren't until like 11:15pm. So the view with the seat wins hands-down. We could see fireworks and castle projections from TT.



is the flagpole circle reserved for those that booked Hallowishes? Or its open to all that are at MNSSHP?


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> And a lot of the negative comments were from PP who did not attend , if you recall.



Yep!  And they were busted too because we were asking when they attended!  That's right! hahah!


----------



## Raya

It's safe to say that one of the top reasons I go to three party is to see the Happy Hallowishes fireworks. I'm actually worried about it changing nite that Wishes had gone. Had anyone heard anything about changes to the fireworks?


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> It's safe to say that one of the top reasons I go to three party is to see the Happy Hallowishes fireworks. I'm actually worried about it changing nite that Wishes had gone. Had anyone heard anything about changes to the fireworks?



Are you still going to attend the First party?


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> is the flagpole circle reserved for those that booked Hallowishes? Or its open to all that are at MNSSHP?



Reserved for those that book HalloWishes Dessert Party.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> Reserved for those that book HalloWishes Dessert Party.



Awesome, and thank you so much for all the info! Another thing to consider. LOL.


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> It's safe to say that one of the top reasons I go to three party is to see the Happy Hallowishes fireworks. I'm actually worried about it changing nite that Wishes had gone. Had anyone heard anything about changes to the fireworks?



I have seen nothing but positive posts/reviews about the new show on the Rumors Thread. A video is posted there too. A few negative posts were mainly about not wanting it to change & that Wishes had been around forever. OP pointed out that it had only been there for 13 years & that change is sometimes necessary when better -- current Disney material added. Check out the thread for comments and video. I'm excited to see it. I will not watch video, no spoiler alert here. Waiting until I can see it in person!


----------



## Bex258

MeghanTy said:


> I was wondering the same thing a few weeks ago. But I've read reviews that said it was a waste and some that said it was worth it. I mainly want to use it to have a great view of the parade since I will be attending MNSSHP on the busiest night.





ErinsMommy said:


> This is what I keep trying to tell myself, esp. since our only MK nights are on our MNSSHP dates.  I look at it this way - we'll likely have to stake out a spot about an hour prior.  So why not have desserts while we wait. LOL.



I think for bigger groups/those with small children or those going on busy nights it would be worth it. I'm not bothering because I'm not big on the desserts, I know I'll find most of them too sweet and won't eat them AND it's just me so much easier to find a spot. I'm planning to get to the 2nd parade early and find a spot for the fireworks and while I'm waiting for them to start eat my Quick Service dinner/snacks.


----------



## ErinsMommy

monique5 said:


> I will not watch video, no spoiler alert here. Waiting until I can see it in person!



Same here, DH kept sending me videos and I had to yell at him. LOL


----------



## ErinsMommy

Is it safe to assume the MNSSHP dessert party hasn't been announced yet?


----------



## DisneyToni

Quick questions about costumes.  I see in the official rules that mask are not allowed for guests 13+.  In Googling, I see that guests have used masks for Incredible costumes at the Halloween party.  Where the rules changed recently?

Is there any restrictions with face makeup for 13+?  I am wondering about doing a Batman costume and creating a "mask" made of makeup on the face.  Would that be okay?


----------



## Raya

FoxC63 said:


> Are you still going to attend the First party?


We are waffling. We have plane tickets, the hotel, and dining set up. But if the party sells out before August we'll cancel and go later in Sept. I did a sold out party in Sept 2014 and it was rough. 45 minute wait for  Peter Pan, magic shots that looked terrible because of crowds behind us. Hoping to avoid doing that again.

So! Fingers-crossed that all the predictions are right and August 25 avoids the first night curse! I'm happy to report back with all sorts of details though.


----------



## VillainFavs

We tend to like to watch parades in Frontierland instead of fighting for a spot on Main Street.  Is this a good option for the Halloween party as well?  This will be our first time!  Does the Headless Horseman ride along the entire route?  Will I miss anything by being in Frontierland?  And can I then move over to Main Street for the fireworks?  Not sure about the timing there!


----------



## monique5

ErinsMommy said:


> Is it safe to assume the MNSSHP dessert party hasn't been announced yet?



It hasn't been announced. Hopefully, it will be on DPB or other bloggers will send email. If not, I've been checking daily & will update Post #1 with details. Disney website still says ---For more information, please check back in the near future.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyToni said:


> Quick questions about costumes.  I see in the official rules that mask are not allowed for guests 13+.  In Googling, I see that guests have used masks for Incredible costumes at the Halloween party.  Where the rules changed recently?
> 
> Is there any restrictions with face makeup for 13+?  I am wondering about doing a Batman costume and creating a "mask" made of makeup on the face.  Would that be okay?



Lots of info on Post #1 regarding WDW Costume Guidelines.  You can use face paint or carry the mask and only put it on prior to photos.
Ooh! Batman!!!  We'll be there on Sunday, Oct 29th and Tuesday, Oct 31!  DH - Two-Face, DS - Joker and I'll be Harley Quinn, what are your dates?


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> We tend to like to watch parades in Frontierland instead of fighting for a spot on Main Street.  Is this a good option for the Halloween party as well?  This will be our first time!  Does the Headless Horseman ride along the entire route?  Will I miss anything by being in Frontierland?  And can I then move over to Main Street for the fireworks?  Not sure about the timing there!



You'll miss Creepa Crew - they are only on Main Street


----------



## monique5

VillainFavs said:


> We tend to like to watch parades in Frontierland instead of fighting for a spot on Main Street.  Is this a good option for the Halloween party as well?  This will be our first time!  Does the Headless Horseman ride along the entire route?  Will I miss anything by being in Frontierland?  And can I then move over to Main Street for the fireworks?  Not sure about the timing there!



It's a good view for Halloween party too. We watched from there last year too (October 30th), attended 2 parties. Not really, there are some things that occur only on Main St. -- see Post #1 2016 Thread (i.e. Dance Crew, etc.). There's plenty of time b/t 1st parade and fireworks.


----------



## monique5

DisneyToni said:


> Quick questions about costumes.  I see in the official rules that mask are not allowed for guests 13+.  In Googling, I see that guests have used masks for Incredible costumes at the Halloween party.  Where the rules changed recently?
> 
> Is there any restrictions with face makeup for 13+?  I am wondering about doing a Batman costume and creating a "mask" made of makeup on the face.  Would that be okay?



We put on our Incredibles masks just for photos.


----------



## DisneyToni

FoxC63 said:


> Lots of info on Post #1 regarding WDW Costume Guidelines.  You can use face paint or carry the mask and only put it on prior to photos.
> Ooh! Batman!!!  We'll be there on Sunday, Oct 29th and Tuesday, Oct 31!  DH - Two-Face, DS - Joker and I'll be Harley Quinn, what are your dates?



We are going Friday, August 25th.  And ooh, you are making me re-think this again.  DD has a Harley Quinn costume that we spent a lot of money putting together for Halloween last year, I should make her wear that.

I was toying with DD - Batman, youngest DD - Robin, middle DD - Harley Quinn and Me - Joker.  Then I swung to having them all do superheroes including me, because DD might push back on doing Harley Quinn again, plus I think the pictures would look more in sync with all as superheroes.  Never mind, this is a big surprise, so I have to do all the decision making and hope this goes over well with what I pick.


----------



## CMNJ

monique5 said:


> We put on our Incredibles masks just for photos.


Good to know-I'm considering the pj masks for our costumes (t shirts and shorts with short capesbut if my husband and I couldn't wear the eye masks for pictures I thought it might look silly)


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> Good to know-I'm considering the pj masks for our costumes (t shirts and shorts with short capesbut if my husband and I couldn't wear the eye masks for pictures I thought it might look silly)



Be silly it's Halloween no body cares nor are they there to judge you!  You do what makes *you* happy!


----------



## lovingeire

I watched the DPB live stream of HEA and loved it!  And I am a die hard Wishes fan!  I cried last month when I watched for the last time.  But I also cried during HEA.  I couldn't wait for in person when I'm not back until November!  I'm far too impatient.  But now I am even more excited about seeing it in person!  It was very well done!


----------



## FoxC63

Disney fixed the dates on the Travel Agents Calendars.  Originally they had 2/10/*2016* or 3/17/*2016* on the bottom left corner.
Aug. and Sept. now have 5/12/*2017* but Oct is 5/12/*2016  *Has anyone noticed any park hour updates for Aug. or Sept.?

Link:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-travel-agent-calendars-links.3566354/


----------



## siskaren

MeghanTy said:


> I'm wondering if they will rename Hallowishes since there won't be the Wishes anymore.





Raya said:


> It's safe to say that one of the top reasons I go to three party is to see the Happy Hallowishes fireworks. I'm actually worried about it changing nite that Wishes had gone. Had anyone heard anything about changes to the fireworks?



According to posts from the Disney Parks Blog that are linked in this thread, it's still going to be HalloWishes at MNSSHP and Holiday Wishes at MVMCP:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-shows-on-the-nights-they-have-mvmcp.3604255/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

siskaren said:


> According to posts from the Disney Parks Blog that are linked in this thread, it's still going to be HalloWishes at MNSSHP and Holiday Wishes at MVMCP:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-shows-on-the-nights-they-have-mvmcp.3604255/



Yeah, I imagine planning, making and testing 3 brand new fireworks shows pretty much all at once for one theme park is a bit much even for Disney.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Question about costumes, I'm assuming fake blood is a big no no as well? This is part of the reason we chose ghosts instead of zombies for our costume idea.


----------



## acln

siskaren said:


> According to posts from the Disney Parks Blog that are linked in this thread, it's still going to be HalloWishes at MNSSHP and Holiday Wishes at MVMCP:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...-shows-on-the-nights-they-have-mvmcp.3604255/



I'm glad hallowishes won't be changing this year since this will be our first party and we haven't seen it yet!


----------



## Bex258

lovingeire said:


> I watched the DPB live stream of HEA and loved it!  And I am a die hard Wishes fan!  I cried last month when I watched for the last time.  But I also cried during HEA.  I couldn't wait for in person when I'm not back until November!  I'm far too impatient.  But now I am even more excited about seeing it in person!  It was very well done!



I have only watched Wishes once so I had no connection to it (I thought the voice singing was a bit too high) and thought the new one was amazing. They have updated to something that relevant for the new generation of kids. I do understand people being sad about missing characters. If they eventually do the same treatment to the party fireworks they will look amazing.


----------



## Bobb_o

I am really disappointed there's no BTMRR and 7DMT. Had I known that I probably wouldn't have bought tickets.


----------



## grumpy28

FoxC63 said:


> You'll miss Creepa Crew - they are only on Main Street



What is Creepa Crew?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Bobb_o said:


> I am really disappointed there's no BTMRR and 7DMT. Had I known that I probably wouldn't have bought tickets.



It doesn't say anywhere that they are closed during the party, Disney just didn't list them on the website among the opened attractions. 

It wouldn't make sense to close these guys (unless for maintenance problems) with how popular they are.

If Disney listed every attraction that was opened, it would take up a lot of space on the page.

Again, I'm pretty sure unless a problem in the rides of occur during the day that they had to work on, they will be opened.

SM on the other hand...


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

monique5 said:


> I have seen nothing but positive posts/reviews about the new show on the Rumors Thread. A video is posted there too. A few negative posts were mainly about not wanting it to change & that Wishes had been around forever. OP pointed out that it had only been there for 13 years & that change is sometimes necessary when better -- current Disney material added. Check out the thread for comments and video. I'm excited to see it. I will not watch video, no spoiler alert here. Waiting until I can see it in person!


Personally I miss the ElectroParade. It reminds me of my visits to Disney in my childhood and I would love to see it again. I think a Halloween themed ElectroParade would be to die for.


----------



## Bobb_o

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It doesn't say anywhere that they are closed during the party, Disney just didn't list them on the website among the opened attractions.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to close these guys (unless for maintenance problems) with how popular they are.
> 
> If Disney listed every attraction that was opened, it would take up a lot of space on the page.
> 
> Again, I'm pretty sure unless a problem in the rides of occur during the day that they had to work on, they will be opened.
> 
> SM on the other hand...



It seems deliberate to me when you're choosing not to put the most popular ride you have up but including Swiss Family Treehouse and Country Bear Jamboree.


----------



## Farro

Bobb_o said:


> It seems deliberate to me when you're choosing not to put the most popular ride you have up but including Swiss Family Treehouse and Country Bear Jamboree.



I agree- why would you leave off the most popular rides? Not a glitch, something else. Who knows!!!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Maybe because they assume you know the big rides are open? And stuff like the treehouse and Country Bear Jamboree haven't been in years past.


----------



## Bobb_o

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Maybe because they assume you know the big rides are open? And stuff like the treehouse and Country Bear Jamboree haven't been in years past.



But then why include Space Mountain and Pirates? Occam's razor is telling me it's because they're not going to have those attractions open. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ErinsMommy

there would be no reason to close 7DMT or BTMRR during the parties - both rides IMO are even better in the dark than daytime.


----------



## Farro

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Maybe because they assume you know the big rides are open? And stuff like the treehouse and Country Bear Jamboree haven't been in years past.



Maybe for us that have been before, but if I were new to the party and looked at the list of open attractions and didn't see them listed, I would assume they were not open and for some may or may not play into decision to buy tickets.

We won't know until the first party I guess!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Farro said:


> Maybe for us that have been before, but if I were new to the party and looked at the list of open attractions and didn't see them listed, I would assume they were not open and for some may or may not play into decision to buy tickets.
> 
> We won't know until the first party I guess!



Or they update the list, which imo is more likely than leaving people in the dark.


----------



## Kindermouse

Since those that have called have gotten nothing but non answers and verification of what it already says on the website I think that we really cant say one way or another but perhaps omission is more telling than what is actually being said.

It seems just like when the first rumors of the Splash closure surfaced-many people insisted that it was a bogus rumor because it seemed counter intuitive to close a water ride during the hottest part of the year and they even use prior years data to back up their claims that it wouldnt happen since Splash historically always does its refurb in the winter. I had a bit more inkling that it was, in fact, possible since it was down at the same time last year at DisneyLAND-if its possible there then why not at WDW. Well we all know how that turned out-Splash will be down late summer to mid fall as the rumor said. 

In short-Any thing is possible even if it seems like it would be a dumb thing for Disney to do.


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> The September Star Wars Dessert Party is LIVE!
> 
> Oops!  here's the WDW link:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/
> 
> Just saying, this is the second time Disney released something and both times I did not not receive an email notice.  I signed up with several, did any one get a notification?


Yay! Booked for our September HS day!! I also did not receive a notification.


----------



## Cluelyss

Farro said:


> I agree- why would you leave off the most popular rides? Not a glitch, something else. Who knows!!!


IIRC, BTMRR was down for  refurb last fall? So maybe a bad cut and paste job? Doesn't  explain SDMT though? It's been open during parties since it debuted, though, so can't believe they'd close it this year?


----------



## Bex258

www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/several-attractions-including-seven-dwarfs-mine-train-will-be-closed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+disney-updates+%28Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com%29


----------



## Mrspeaks

We currently have 4 day park hopper tickets and plan to do one party. The cost to add on an additional day to the park hopper would be $20 a person.  I am considering adding the day and using it to enter MK around lunch time on our party day. This would give us ~4 extra hours before the party starts and it might be our only option to eat at Crystal Palace, which is a favorite character meal for us.  I didn't want to waste party hours on a table service meal.  I feel I keep adding costs to this trip - party tickets, EMM tickets, and maybe this.  It would be $60 for the three of us.  I think its worth it.  The meal would take an hour, so it would be ~3 extra hours.  I think we could get a lot of stuff done with that extra time pre-party and then have the party time to enjoy the party activities.


----------



## yoda22

Bex258 said:


> www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/several-attractions-including-seven-dwarfs-mine-train-will-be-closed-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+disney-updates+%28Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com%29


 My DD will finally be tall enough to ride 7DMT this trip, and we were planning to ride during our party days since the lines would be shorter. It's unlikely we'll be able to score a FP+ for it on our non-party MK day because we're staying off-site and are restricted to the 30-day FP+ reservation window. Totally bad news!!


----------



## Perelandra

That is disappointing that they would cut two of the top-tier attractions with a third closed for refurb and raise the ticket price. The Space Mountain line will be ridiculous now. That doesn't feel like great service, but I will go and have a great time anyway.


----------



## Perelandra

yoda22 said:


> Yay! Booked for our September HS day!! I also did not receive a notification.


If you rope drop it, it won't be too bad, plus you'll get the extra joy of experiencing the queue.
Woah. that was strange. I was replying to your post about your DD not being able to ride mine train and this post showed up.


----------



## dkrauss

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It doesn't say anywhere that they are closed during the party, Disney just didn't list them on the website among the opened attractions.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to close these guys (unless for maintenance problems) with how popular they are.
> 
> If Disney listed every attraction that was opened, it would take up a lot of space on the page.
> 
> Again, I'm pretty sure unless a problem in the rides of occur during the day that they had to work on, they will be opened.
> 
> SM on the other hand...



The story on the DIS states that it will be closed!  Pretty definitive statement too......................
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)

Doug


----------



## yoda22

Perelandra said:


> If you rope drop it, it won't be too bad, plus you'll get the extra joy of experiencing the queue.
> Woah. that was strange. I was replying to your post about your DD not being able to ride mine train and this post showed up.


Haha, that is strange! Yeah, I'll need to plan to rope-drop for our MK non-party day. She's so excited to finally ride it that I have to make it happen!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Regarding the Ride closures, I think a lot of the Disney fan sites are reporting this now because of this Disney Parks Mom Panel answer.  But I know they are not always correct and I'm not really sure the Moms really have insider information I don't think.  I believe this is just re-posting what the WDW site is saying about the party.  So, this might not be 100%, or at least I'm hoping so.  https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mickey-not-scary-halloween-party-boys-339584/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Regarding the Ride closures, I think a lot of the Disney fan sites are reporting this now because of this Disney Parks Mom Panel answer.  But I know they are not always correct and I'm not really sure the Moms really have insider information I don't think.  I believe this is just re-posting what the WDW site is saying about the party.  So, this might not be 100%, or at least I'm hoping so.  https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mickey-not-scary-halloween-party-boys-339584/



This is my current problem about these articles and answers. No one knows anymore then anyone else! They are all getting their information from the same source, the MNSSHP page. Which we have all determined is not helping anyone.

I'm tempted to cancel our tickets now unless Disney gives an actual answer.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm tempted to cancel our tickets now unless Disney gives an actual answer.



I can't believe they "forgot" to mention 3 of the most popular rides (although SM is closed for refurb, so it's really just 2).  If they aren't listed on the page, I would take that as the actual answer (for now).  Maybe if enough people call and complain they will reconsider...


----------



## cwt580

special event tix cant be refunded or transferred per phonecall I had w castmember....


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

This is so much poor planning on Disney's part if Splash Mountain, BTMR and 7DMT are really down.

SM, refurb. Fine. I think it's terribly poor planning that they couldn't do it after the holidays but hey, I'm just a guest not an imagineer so I don't know all the small details.

7DMT and BTMR? Your kidding me right? If they are opened during the day then there is absolutely NO REASON they can't be opened during the party.

This is really upsetting me.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Still not too concerned. Everyone just getting worked up based on the same info. I wouldn't call anything that I have seen "definitive".


----------



## Perelandra

I love the optimism, and I'm holding out hope that the site is wrong, but the site has a list of attractions that will be available during the party and for Frontierland the only thing listed is Country Bear Jamboree!  And for Fantasyland everything is listed except the most popular ride in the entire park. That just doesn't make any sense. Hopefully it's just an error, but it's not looking good for the home team. Everyone should complain and maybe they will re-think it.


----------



## HopperFan

If it means less tickets sold .... I am fine with it.

If Splash is down, TS Island closed at night and they close Big Thunder ... they could actually close that entire section of the park, that's a big savings on CMs other than a couple to stand by ropes stopping you from going in.


----------



## Portugal1000

So disappointed. First time I have ever been able to attend a party and not buying Disney tickets this years so when 25th August came up I was so happy as meant I could still go on the Thunder, Splash and 7DMT in the dark. Love those. Only bought tickets yesterday and I definitely would not have bothered if I had known they would be down. Not just that they are down but it just seems rather cynical on Disneys part to me. I am going to email and then wait a while and give them the benefit of the doubt. See if they reconsider as I assume they will get alot of complaints. If it stays like this, I'll cancel. I think Disney are pretty good when it comes to refunds so I don't envisage a problem.


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> What is Creepa Crew?



Creepa Crew is a group of high energy dancers who appear prior to each parade along Main Street *ONLY *staring Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps from Zootopia.


----------



## Disneymom1126

HopperFan said:


> If it means less tickets sold .... I am fine with it.
> 
> If Splash is down, TS Island closed at night and they close Big Thunder ... they could actually close that entire section of the park, that's a big savings on CMs other than a couple to stand by ropes stopping you from going in.



It may be a big savings for them, but the price of the parties doesn't warrant them an excuse to be looking for places to save money...we are going to be in Florida to visit family and are only planning to come over for the party, so if these rumors are true having three out of four "more thrilling" rides...and also DD's favorite...closed during the party makes me reconsider our plan...maybe we'd enjoy just spending one day at AK and checking out Pandora instead of doing the party.  I also think this decision will affect crowds even if there are fewer people who attend the party...all those who would have been riding Splash, BTMRR, and SDMT will now be interspersed throughout other parts of the park...just making other parts more crowded than they already are.


----------



## FoxC63

PetePanMan said:


> We called ticketing / dvc member services but after many long delays in which they were checking with others they came back to confirm simply what is on-line ie no 7DMT or BTMR.  They have no idea as to whether it is a mistake or glitch.  *We asked for a refund of the 4 tickets we had purchased the day before - which they did.*  We were a bit iffy on going anyways and with splash also down we decided it wasn't worth it for us.  I hope and suspect this will all change in which case we may reconsider.





cwt580 said:


> special event tix cant be refunded or transferred per phonecall I had w castmember....



I purchased 6 party tickets in Oct 2016 and I received 100% refund.


----------



## Farro

This is pretty aggravating about the ride closures.

I know it won't make a difference, but what is the email everyone uses when they'd like to make a complaint? Can't hurt to write to them and let them know this is a disappointment.

And if they really are closed during the party, you have to wonder if they are closed for refurb during some of the party time-frame, otherwise why on earth would they be closed during party.


----------



## LuvMyEAR

We are going to bite the bullet and wait to see if Disney refutes/confirms the report that these attractions will be closed during the party. Even if this means waiting to purchase ticks until the parties are underway. Of course, maybe a more effective protest is buying/cancelling tickets!

I was very excited about being able to go to MNSSHP this year and this will be a disappointment. However, skipping this event would help us find room in our budget to spend a day at Universal. It had to be one or the other.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Farro said:


> This is pretty aggravating about the ride closures.
> 
> I know it won't make a difference, but what is the email everyone uses when they'd like to make a complaint? Can't hurt to write to them and let them know this is a disappointment.
> 
> And if they really are closed during the party, you have to wonder if they are closed for refurb during some of the party time-frame, otherwise why on earth would they be closed during party.





LuvMyEAR said:


> We are going to bite the bullet and wait to see if Disney refutes/confirms the report that these attractions will be closed during the party. Even if this means waiting to purchase ticks until the parties are underway. Of course, maybe a more effective protest is buying/cancelling tickets!
> 
> I was very excited about being able to go to MNSSHP this year and this will be a disappointment. However, skipping this event would help us find room in our budget to spend a day at Universal. It had to be one or the other.



I sent an email inquiry through the disney website and will report back here with what I learn.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Farro said:


> This is pretty aggravating about the ride closures.
> 
> I know it won't make a difference, but what is the email everyone uses when they'd like to make a complaint? Can't hurt to write to them and let them know this is a disappointment.
> 
> And if they really are closed during the party, you have to wonder if they are closed for refurb during some of the party time-frame, otherwise why on earth would they be closed during party.



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## VillainFavs

Is it typical that Jungle Cruise is closed as well?  That's not on the list either.  I'm assuming all the shows are usually closed--Carousel of Progress, Philharmagic, Presidents, Tiki Room, Enchanted Tales.  I assume that's nothing new?

This is our first chance to attend a party and I've been SOOOO looking forward to it.  Not that rides will be a main focus for us, but those short lines I hear about are certainly part of the draw.  And unfortunately, the only party we'll be there for is the very first one so no chance to wait on live reports!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneymom1126 said:


> I sent an email inquiry through the disney website and will report back here with what I learn.



Just a thought did you mention you read on the DIS boards that posters are cancelling their tickets because of it?


----------



## Disneymom1126

VillainFavs said:


> Is it typical that Jungle Cruise is closed as well?  That's not on the list either.  I'm assuming all the shows are usually closed--Carousel of Progress, Philharmagic, Presidents, Tiki Room, Enchanted Tales.  I assume that's nothing new?
> 
> This is our first chance to attend a party and I've been SOOOO looking forward to it.  Not that rides will be a main focus for us, but those short lines I hear about are certainly part of the draw.  And unfortunately, the only party we'll be there for is the very first one so no chance to wait on live reports!



It is typical that Jungle Cruise is closed. I also know the Tiki Room and Hall of Presidents are usually closed (I think they may have a trick-or-treat station in the Tiki Room), but not sure about the others shos.


----------



## Disneymom1126

FoxC63 said:


> Just a thought did you mention you read on the DIS boards that posters are cancelling their tickets because of it?



I didn't mention that...I did mention that their response would factor into our decision into whether or not to purchase tickets...I laid it on pretty thick.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

VillainFavs said:


> Is it typical that Jungle Cruise is closed as well?  That's not on the list either.  I'm assuming all the shows are usually closed--Carousel of Progress, Philharmagic, Presidents, Tiki Room, Enchanted Tales.  I assume that's nothing new?
> 
> This is our first chance to attend a party and I've been SOOOO looking forward to it.  Not that rides will be a main focus for us, but those short lines I hear about are certainly part of the draw.  And unfortunately, the only party we'll be there for is the very first one so no chance to wait on live reports!



This is exactly my situation! There's more to the party then the rides I realize, but it's just a plus that the ride lines are shorter and we can take advantage of that! Plus dressing up in costume and taking pictures on the rides in character you know?

Plus this is our first party and part of the reason we decided to go during this time too. We can't afford a big trip like Disney that often so this is special for us.

That's why I'm so upset about the rides possibly not being in operation. 

But I hope the rumors aren't true. It would just be nice if someone could actually get information from somewhere other then the MNSSP page.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

VillainFavs said:


> Is it typical that Jungle Cruise is closed as well?  That's not on the list either.  I'm assuming all the shows are usually closed--Carousel of Progress, Philharmagic, Presidents, Tiki Room, Enchanted Tales.  I assume that's nothing new?
> 
> This is our first chance to attend a party and I've been SOOOO looking forward to it.  Not that rides will be a main focus for us, but those short lines I hear about are certainly part of the draw.  And unfortunately, the only party we'll be there for is the very first one so no chance to wait on live reports!



We went to two parties in 2015 and two in 2016.  Jungle Cruise, the Hall of Presidents, and the Tiki Room were all closed both years as those areas were used for treat trails. 

Mickey's Philharmagic was open during the parties both years.

We will not be buying tickets to this year's parties with the current announcements.  Less attractions open mean longer lines at what IS offered.  No, thanks......not for the prices they are charging.


----------



## SoarinSC

HopperFan said:


> If it means less tickets sold .... I am fine with it.
> 
> If Splash is down, TS Island closed at night and they close Big Thunder ... they could actually close that entire section of the park, that's a big savings on CMs other than a couple to stand by ropes stopping you from going in.



Point taken, but not gonna happen.  They'd have to close Pecos Bill...very popular on party nights.  And that's more people jammed together elsewhere along the parade route.


----------



## Farro

For what it's worth, I also just emailed Disney to express my disappointment. 

Le sigh - mostly it just made me feel better!


----------



## VillainFavs

Another email here.  Pointed out I'm rethinking buying tickets at all.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Farro said:


> For what it's worth, I also just emailed Disney to express my disappointment.
> 
> Le sigh - mostly it just made me feel better!



I posed my message as a question about whether or not the rides would be closed during the parties. I received a "thank you for your message, due to the nature of your question we have to consult other experts and response times may vary" auto-reply...so I'm not sure how long it will be before I receive an actual response.


----------



## TexasPete

Well at least now I have my costume planned - I'm going as a greedy Disney exec.


----------



## FoxC63

@Disneymom1126  and all,

The reason I asked, this year Undercover Tourist implemented a new security policy when purchasing park tickets asking pp to send a "selfie" of them holding their credit card.  A fellow DISer posted about her dismay and several followed.  It was a nightmare for UT to the degree that they changed their policy that day.  Here's the link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/uct-flagged-for-security.3576938/

Also Disney upset the "Tink 2017 5k & 10k" runners when they announced characters would be eliminated from the race before the actual event.  This did not sit well with the runners and they posted their dismay.  Disney changed their position and added them.  Here's the link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/no-character-test-during-tink-5k-and-10k.3603951/

My point, if there are several stating their dismay perhaps Disney will listen and correct. 

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

What's the email address? It's better to have as many voices as possible.

If we could just get a definite answer 1 way or another I'd be happier.


----------



## TexasPete

That's good to hear @FoxC63.  I just sent my first ever email to Disney.


----------



## Portugal1000

Farro said:


> For what it's worth, I also just emailed Disney to express my disappointment.
> 
> Le sigh - mostly it just made me feel better!



I just did exactly the same. I'm kicking myself a bit that I didn't check the small print, just never occurred to me those rides wouldn't be open. I booked first party as I knew Splash was down for refurb after.


----------



## FoxC63

TexasPete said:


> Well at least now I have my costume planned - I'm going as a greedy Disney exec.



Hahaha!  Does anyone remember last year party some guy dressed as WDW CEO Robert Iger?  Priceless!


----------



## FoxC63

Oh I found it!  @JoeATC  was dressed as Iger!


----------



## Travelgrrl

I'm just curious: if you can get into the party at 4:00 PM and you can use Fastpass for those time slots before the party starts, could you conceivably get Fastpasses for BTMRR and Seven Dwarves before the party starts?  I realize it still prevents the cool 'riding at night' part of the experience.  I'm not discounting anyone's disappointment, just offering one possible 'solution'.

When we went to the party a couple of years ago, I think the only 3 rides I went on were Fastpasses before the party - maybe one or two attractions once it started.  The time just flew, what with the parade and the dance parties and then trick or treating before we left.  We had a ball and are going twice this year. (In several of our cases, in lieu of Disney passes at all; mostly doing Universal.)  Between the two parties, I hope to do most of the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Lehuaann

FoxC63 said:


> Oh I found it!  @JoeATC  was dressed as Iger!
> 
> View attachment 237743





@JoeATC


----------



## Roxyfire

Travelgrrl said:


> I'm just curious: if you can get into the party at 4:00 PM and you can use Fastpass for those time slots before the party starts, could you conceivably get Fastpasses for BTMRR and Seven Dwarves before the party starts?  I realize it still prevents the cool 'riding at night' part of the experience.  I'm not discounting anyone's disappointment, just offering one possible 'solution'.
> 
> When we went to the party a couple of years ago, I think the only 3 rides I went on were Fastpasses before the party - maybe one or two attractions once it started.  The time just flew, what with the parade and the dance parties and then trick or treating before we left.  We had a ball and are going twice this year. (In several of our cases, in lieu of Disney passes at all; mostly doing Universal.)  Between the two parties, I hope to do most of the Magic Kingdom.



Yes, they certainly could. Last time we got a little hung up on riding rides and I wish we had experienced the party stuff a bit more. Not really M&G stuff but the parade, shows, and a good spot for the fireworks. The trick or treat stuff was fun as was the lady outside the haunted mansion. Because we will be there on APs, we can get in earlier and enjoy the somewhat shorter lines until 4 pm.


----------



## FoxC63

@Roxyfire  do you know if they have a dedicated line for AP holders at MK? TIA

I believe they just opened one at AK.


----------



## Roxyfire

FoxC63 said:


> @Roxyfire  do you know if they have a dedicated line for AP holders at MK? TIA
> 
> I believe they just opened one at AK.



They did over the Christmas break, I'm not sure if it's still there. We're upgrading our June tickets so I'll be sure to check and see!


----------



## Bobb_o

https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mickey-not-scary-halloween-party-boys-339584/

So it's official. How do I get a refund on my tickets?


----------



## Stuarotra

TexasPete said:


> That's good to hear @FoxC63.  I just sent my first ever email to Disney.


I just sent my first email also!!
Hopefully it helps!!


----------



## FoxC63

Bobb_o said:


> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mickey-not-scary-halloween-party-boys-339584/
> 
> So it's official. How do I get a refund on my tickets?



Call them and state your reason but please remember you'll be speaking to a CM who didn't make this decision.


----------



## HopperFan

Disneymom1126 said:


> It may be a big savings for them, but the price of the parties doesn't warrant them an excuse to be looking for places to save money...we are going to be in Florida to visit family and are only planning to come over for the party, so *if these rumors are true having three out of four "more thrilling" rides...and also DD's favorite...closed during the party makes me reconsider our plan.*..maybe we'd enjoy just spending one day at AK and checking out Pandora instead of doing the party.  I also think this decision will affect crowds even if there are fewer people who attend the party...all those who would have been riding Splash, BTMRR, and SDMT will now be interspersed throughout other parts of the park...just making other parts more crowded than they already are.



Disney can save money wherever they want and no, the price doesn't warrant it.  The price of the party includes greatly reduced crowds (which costs them money), special shows including a Castle show that has very professional talent costs, more CMs than usual for character meets, lots of candy, candy bags ........... and their merchandise sales are likely much lower than a normal night but yet they keep them open at full operating costs.

Your reasoning is probably one factor of exactly why this may happen.  When MK tickets during that time range from $107-$124 and there are guests paying only $74-$94 for most dates just to ride the rides, with lower crowds and shorter lines (and able to get much done in an 8 hour period) - this will force those who really want to go to MK to spend $30+ more dollars for a full day.

If there are less guests coming, then there will be likely less crowds.  And given in Frontierland we are only talking BTM (since the other two are already closed) that isn't that many people.  SM alone, assume their thrill fallback, can contain lots more people inside and on the plaza.

I do find it curious about 7DMT but that may be more related to all the day guests who get in line before 7 and then exit the ride just in time to see the parade ... something they have been trying to stop.  Folks find all kinds of loops to not pay but enjoy the parade and stage show.



FoxC63 said:


> @Roxyfire  do you know if they have a dedicated line for AP holders at MK? TIA
> 
> I believe they just opened one at AK.



There are AP entries at all the parks, I believe what you are thinking in terms of AK recently is they added an AP _Security _check line since so many with AP are entering for their AP Pandora Previews.



SoarinSC said:


> Point taken, but not gonna happen.  They'd have to close Pecos Bill...very popular on party nights.  And that's more people jammed together elsewhere along the parade route.



Zero reason to close Pecos Bills, and zero impact on parade route.  Ropes across the bridges into the Splash/Big Thunder with 2 CM at each is all that is needed.









Bobb_o said:


> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mickey-not-scary-halloween-party-boys-339584/
> 
> *So it's official.* How do I get a refund on my tickets?



While I believe it very well may be true, nothing Disney Parks Mom's say makes it at all official.  They even have a disclaimer.  They won a contest, they have opinions, but they are NOT the opinions of Disney or Disney Destinations.

AND they are very often wrong.  Official will only come from Disney.

[Panelists have received/will receive a Walt Disney World® Resort or Disneyland® Resort vacation for panelist and up to three family members and/or park tickets for their participation on the Disney Parks Moms Panel. The views expressed in the Panel are those of the panelists, who are independent contractors. These views are not intended to reflect the opinions of Disney Destinations, its affiliates, its management, its agents or its employees and have not been reviewed or approved by Disney Destinations prior to posting.]


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Bobb_o said:


> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...mickey-not-scary-halloween-party-boys-339584/
> 
> So it's official. How do I get a refund on my tickets?



_The views expressed in the Panel are those of the panelists, who are independent contractors. These views are not intended to reflect the opinions of Disney Destinations, its affiliates, its management, its agents or its employees and have not been reviewed or approved by Disney Destinations prior to posting._

What you want to see is info from Disney Parks Blog.


----------



## Bobb_o

I know there's that disclaimer but I seriously doubt those posts aren't reviewed. What if someone decides to go on a racist rant with one? 

And I'll admit I'm getting more worked up over this than I should. It's just another disappoint after hearing Splash would be down for my trip.


----------



## CMNJ

HopperFan said:


> I do find it curious about 7DMT but that may be more related to all the day guests who get in line before 7 and then exit the ride just in time to see the parade ... something they have been trying to stop.  Folks find all kinds of loops to not pay but enjoy the parade and stage
> Show
> 
> While I believe it very well may be true, nothing Disney Parks Mom's say makes it at all official.  They even have a disclaimer.  They won a contest, they have opinions, but they are NOT the opinions of Disney or Disney Destinations.
> 
> AND they are very often wrong.  Official will only come from Disney.
> 
> [Panelists have received/will receive a Walt Disney World® Resort or Disneyland® Resort vacation for panelist and up to three family members and/or park tickets for their participation on the Disney Parks Moms Panel. The views expressed in the Panel are those of the panelists, who are independent contractors. These views are not intended to reflect the opinions of Disney Destinations, its affiliates, its management, its agents or its employees and have not been reviewed or approved by Disney Destinations prior to posting.]




Agreed about the disney mom's panel-they are probably looking at the same info we all are (the MNSSHP web page info)
I still find 7DMT closure odd (if it is true). It is one of the most popular rides is literally in the middle of fantasyland and the rides all around it are open. Seems odd to close such a big draw during the party. Plus since closing time is 7 for day guests they can still get into line any time up until 7 pm.  I don't see how that would fix the problem with people trying to stay past closing time without a party ticket. If anything I would think it could make the line longer closer to 7 as party goers might flock to 7DMT (and BtMRR) to get their rides in before the line closes at 7.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Bobb_o said:


> I know there's that disclaimer but I seriously doubt those posts aren't reviewed. What if someone decides to go on a racist rant with one?
> 
> And I'll admit I'm getting more worked up over this than I should. It's just another disappoint after hearing Splash would be down for my trip.



I don't think a DPM would risk her position and go on a racist rant.

But it's just disappointment after disappointment which is why I'm getting worked up


----------



## Evoga

From another forum they have asked Disney and it's an error and the rides will be running.


----------



## FoxC63

Evoga said:


> From another forum they have asked Disney and it's an error and the rides will be running.



Link please?


----------



## Disneymom1126

HopperFan said:


> *Disney can save money wherever they want and no, the price doesn't warrant it.  The price of the party includes greatly reduced crowds (which costs them money), special shows including a Castle show that has very professional talent costs, more CMs than usual for character meets, lots of candy, candy bags ........... and their merchandise sales are likely much lower than a normal night but yet they keep them open at full operating costs.*
> 
> Your reasoning is probably one factor of exactly why this may happen.  When MK tickets during that time range from $107-$124 and there are guests paying only $74-$94 for most dates just to ride the rides, with lower crowds and shorter lines (and able to get much done in an 8 hour period) - this will force those who really want to go to MK to spend $30+ more dollars for a full day.
> 
> If there are less guests coming, then there will be likely less crowds.  And given in Frontierland we are only talking BTM (since the other two are already closed) that isn't that many people.  SM alone, assume their thrill fallback, can contain lots more people inside and on the plaza.
> 
> I do find it curious about 7DMT but that may be more related to all the day guests who get in line before 7 and then exit the ride just in time to see the parade ... something they have been trying to stop.  Folks find all kinds of loops to not pay but enjoy the parade and stage show.



I certainly understand this and believe me I am not someone who typically criticizes Disney's decisions...you are right they can save money wherever they want to...I don't personally agree with this as a money saving strategy.  That said - perhaps this is a strategy to lessen the crowds...we'll have to wait and see. At the end of the day, there will also be a large market of people who have never done the parties before and will do them regardless of the decisions/changes Disney makes.  I also do not plan to "only" do rides at the party - we are only going to Disney for one day and so because the closing of this many rides was not something that has happened in the past (aside from a ride or two down for refurbishments but not three "bigger" rides all at once) I didn't expect this change to occur. Even with reduced numbers, everything else at the parties is already very crowded (characters, trick-or-treating, parade, shows, magic shots, etc.). We go mainly because we love the parade and Hallowishes and enjoy the fun of dressing up and seeing everyone else in their costumes - I don't find it worth our time to meet a lot of the characters unless they are ones we haven't met before or someone in our party really wants to, so we also enjoy riding the rides. Having three rides closed that typically draw more people than other rides on party nights, will make everything else more crowded making the experience of the party overall likely to be less enjoyable. 7DMT had a wait of at least 30 minutes throughout most of the party last year (if not longer) - that is a good number of people occupied. Splash is usually a walk on, but last year BTMRR was not a walk-on for our party...it was between a 10 and 20 minute wait so again, these are people who will be doing something else. At the end of the day, it is what it is and we will decide whether it is still worth the money/experience for our family as I'm sure others will do as well.


----------



## HopperFan

CMNJ said:


> Agreed about the disney mom's panel-they are probably looking at the same info we all are (the MNSSHP web page info)
> I still find 7DMT closure odd (if it is true). It is one of the most popular rides is literally in the middle of fantasyland and the rides all around it are open. Seems odd to close such a big draw during the party. Plus since closing time is 7 for day guests they can still get into line any time up until 7 pm. * I don't see how that would fix the problem with people trying to stay past closing time without a party ticket. *If anything I would think it could make the line longer closer to 7 as party goers might flock to 7DMT (and BtMRR) to get their rides in before the line closes at 7.



Get in line at 6:45 pm without a party ticket.
Posted time is 90 minutes.
Exit line at 8:15 pm.
Since well over an hour after party started, CMs being less focused on those walking around.
Stick to crowded spot in HUB.
Parade is 8:30 with a show right after.

They block guests without tickets from stores, dining after 7 and bathrooms.

Not many rides have lines so long that you wouldn't still be seen and directed to exit .... except 7DMT.

*AGAIN, we don't know if they are not operating these rides ......
........ just everyone guessing because they were left off the website.  
But if there were any that could make sense, those two do.*



Bobb_o said:


> *I know there's that disclaimer but I seriously doubt those posts aren't reviewed. *What if someone decides to go on a racist rant with one?
> 
> And I'll admit I'm getting more worked up over this than I should. It's just another disappoint after hearing Splash would be down for my trip.



No one is saying they aren't possibly reviewed to make sure they are appropriate but it is not a Disney site so I doubt anyone is checking their facts. They are not experts any more than many on here, probably less.  They are not working for Disney.  They are sharing their experiences and opinions, and are often glaringly wrong.

Most on here pay them no attention.



Evoga said:


> From another forum they have asked Disney and it's an error and the rides will be running.



Until Disney announces publicly we don't know but I consider this .............

Disney received a question and took the time to answer the question ......
..... but they didn't take the few minutes it would take to upload those rides onto the list on the MNSSHP page????  I just looked, not there.

Have worked on websites, it's a very simple thing for them to do quickly.  When you have a glaring error, you fix it.

Again we are talking Disney time which is completely different than other's idea of time.

But if you are going to pick a couple to accidently leave off, interesting they picked a couple that would make sense to close.


----------



## IrishNYC

HopperFan said:


> *If it means less tickets sold .... I am fine with it.*
> 
> If Splash is down, TS Island closed at night and they close Big Thunder ... they could actually close that entire section of the park, that's a big savings on CMs other than a couple to stand by ropes stopping you from going in.



I kind of agree with this. Yes, I'll be disappointed if we can't ride 7DMT after dark, but we will be FPing it before official party start time, and on another day. We are not frequent visitors, yet somehow I can still manage to enjoy the fact that we're at Disney, even though we could possibly be missing some of DD's favorite rides.

If it's being done as a way to keep people from stalling so they get to hang around for the parade, even though they don't have party tickets, well then I'm all for it.


----------



## IrishNYC

My tickets finally arrived, and.... *sad trombone*...they're nothing special.


----------



## HopperFan

IrishNYC said:


> My tickets finally arrived, and.... *sad trombone*...they're nothing special.
> 
> View attachment 237757





I miss the old days with the little touches ... but admit last few years I just had on MDE and no hard ticket anyway.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I think the rides are going to be open and there is just a huge misunderstanding going around. I would just like a solid "yes they will be opened' or a "no we apologize, but they will be closed for xyz reasons."

I'm too excited for our costumes for our plans to go to waste.


----------



## IrishNYC

HopperFan said:


> I miss the old days with the little touches ... but admit last few years I just had on MDE and no hard ticket anyway.


I only got the hard ticket to present them as a gift to DD... I should have just made up a fake ticket for her.


----------



## Evoga

FoxC63 said:


> Link please?



Posters on dibb and Magic have stated they have phoned and they have admitted its an error and are inundated with calls about it.


----------



## grumpy28

FoxC63 said:


> Creepa Crew is a group of high energy dancers who appear prior to each parade along Main Street *ONLY *staring Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps from Zootopia.



Thanks so much for answering my question!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Evoga said:


> Posters on dibb and Magic have stated they have phoned and they have admitted its an error and are inundated with calls about it.



Yay!! I think? Kinda feel bad as I work retail and I understand the annoyance. But hey, just a yes or no. But it appears to be that they will be opened so yay!


----------



## acln

Question about the MDE app during the parties:
Is the app usually updated with wait times for rides and party specific characters during party hours?


----------



## Travelgrrl

IrishNYC said:


> I only got the hard ticket to present them as a gift to DD... I should have just made up a fake ticket for her.



I think the hard ticket is exciting for her if you present it as if it IS exciting!  Don't let her know you wished it was different and she'll be delighted!

Maybe you could make a little Halloween card and put it in, with a message like "Minnie Mouse invites you to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!"  (Or whichever pass card you choose for her).


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Travelgrrl said:


> I think the hard ticket is exciting for her if you present it as if it IS exciting!  Don't let her know you wished it was different and she'll be delighted!
> 
> Maybe you could make a little Halloween card and put it in, with a message like "Minnie Mouse invites you to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!"  (Or whichever pass card you choose for her).



I was going to say maybe wrap it in Halloween paper/tissue paper with black and orange ribbon as well to make it more Halloweeny with a note!

I just had a feeling we were going to forget or lose our tickets so that's why I opted for digital/email.


----------



## CMNJ

HopperFan said:


> Get in line at 6:45 pm without a party ticket.
> Posted time is 90 minutes.
> Exit line at 8:15 pm.
> Since well over an hour after party started, CMs being less focused on those walking around.
> Stick to crowded spot in HUB.
> Parade is 8:30 with a show right after.
> 
> They block guests without tickets from stores, dining after 7 and bathrooms.
> 
> Not many rides have lines so long that you wouldn't still be seen and directed to exit .... except 7DMT.
> 
> *AGAIN, we don't know if they are not operating these rides ......
> ........ just everyone guessing because they were left off the website.
> But if there were any that could make sense, those two do.*
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying they aren't possibly reviewed to make sure they are appropriate but it is not a Disney site so I doubt anyone is checking their facts. They are not experts any more than many on here, probably less.  They are not working for Disney.  They are sharing their experiences and opinions, and are often glaringly wrong.
> 
> Most on here pay them no attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Until Disney announces publicly we don't know but I consider this .............
> 
> Disney received a question and took the time to answer the question ......
> ..... but they didn't take the few minutes it would take to upload those rides onto the list on the MNSSHP page????  I just looked, not there.
> 
> Have worked on websites, it's a very simple thing for them to do quickly.  When you have a glaring error, you fix it.
> 
> Again we are talking Disney time which is completely different than other's idea of time.
> 
> But if you are going to pick a couple to accidently leave off, interesting they picked a couple that would make sense to close.


Again I agree with you people may use the lengthy line at 7DMT as a way to sneak into the party (at least for a little while to see parade). I just don't see how closing the ride for the party will change anything unless Disney changes policy. If the line was cut off early (say 6 ish) so that those in line already were finishing their rides around 7 then I could but (unless policy changes) Disney allows people to join the ride line until the park closes (and go on the ride after park closing). If they follow that policy it wouldn't change anything by "closing" at 7.


----------



## IrishNYC

Travelgrrl said:


> I think the hard ticket is exciting for her if you present it as if it IS exciting!  Don't let her know you wished it was different and she'll be delighted!
> 
> Maybe you could make a little Halloween card and put it in, with a message like "Minnie Mouse invites you to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!"  (Or whichever pass card you choose for her).





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I was going to say maybe wrap it in Halloween paper/tissue paper with black and orange ribbon as well to make it more Halloweeny with a note!
> 
> I just had a feeling we were going to forget or lose our tickets so that's why I opted for digital/email.



She's going to lose her mind either way - we're giving her the tickets, a Jack Skellington magic band, and a Disney luggage tag as her gift about 6 weeks before we go. She keeps asking why she can't have a party this year (we have very small parties because she has a summer birthday, and her school isn't big on parties during the school year, so no one bothers with summer parties), and I keep telling her we'll do something special.

@cuteandfluffy626 the cards are connected to our MBs (the correct ones if you remember that panic I was in) so no worries if we do forget them.


----------



## Cluelyss

Everyone can calm down now. The website has been updated to add mine train.  Assuming big thunder will be next.


----------



## Perelandra

I'm wondering if it was really just an oversight of the most popular ride in the park or all the outcry has caused them to change course. Either way, I'm happy!!!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Yaaaaaaay! Back to finding hawaiian shirts!


----------



## Cluelyss

For what it's worth, please don't plan to attend a party based on one ride.  There is so much more to do and see at MNSSHP than the rides. And rides can (and do) go down all the time.  It's never guaranteed any one ride will be open at any given time.  I spent a boatload of money for my family to do EMM last summer, and one of the three advertised open rides was down (SDMT, which was the sole reason we purchased admission to this event).  I complained, and Disney was nice enough to give me some anytime FPs, but they assured me that their fine print says that everything is always subject to change.  I understand why it's upsetting to think that some of the major rides may be closed during the party, but just want to make sure everyone understands that just because it's posted as being open (or closed) on the website today, that isn't any indication of what may actually happen on any given night.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Cluelyss said:


> For what it's worth, please don't plan to attend a party based on one ride.  There is so much more to do and see at MNSSHP than the rides. And rides can (and do) go down all the time.  It's never guaranteed any one ride will be open at any given time.  I spent a boatload of money for my family to do EMM last summer, and one of the three advertised open rides was down (SDMT, which was the sole reason we purchased admission to this event).  I complained, and Disney was nice enough to give me some anytime FPs, but they assured me that their fine print says that everything is always subject to change.  I understand why it's upsetting to think that some of the major rides may be closed during the party, but just want to make sure everyone understands that just because it's posted as being open (or closed) on the website today, that isn't any indication of what may actually happen on any given night.



Oh absolutely! I'm personally not going to the party just for the shorter lines of rides, like I said previously it's just an added benefit of doing the party. I am really excited for the parade and fireworks show! And I'm super excited for our costumes cuz this will be our first real Halloween-esque time together because of work, school, blah blah blah.

So, after ranting and raving on here a lot I talked to the DH about it and we were still going to go regardless. 

I just like the option to do the rides. Lol. But I did get overly upset over this so I do apologize.


----------



## smallworldnh

VillainFavs said:


> Another email here.  Pointed out I'm rethinking buying tickets at all.


I emailed them as well expressing my disappointment.


----------



## smallworldnh

Evoga said:


> From another forum they have asked Disney and it's an error and the rides will be running.


If that's true, why don't CM's say that to the people who have called them?


----------



## HopperFan

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 237766  Everyone can calm down now. The website has been updated to add mine train.  Assuming big thunder will be next.



Doubt it was a mistake - probably the power of the guest this go round.  Good thing to remember - let them know when you are not happy with something ... certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Farro

@cuteandfluffy626 

Don't apologize for getting upset! I was upset, I'm not apologizing.  

For us (the two of us going), the price increase plus the perceived loss of two of the main rides, besides Splash, was too much to justify the cost. We are ones who like the party for shorter lines. We went on Thunder Mountain a few times in a row last party!
But yep, there are TONS of other things to do.

We all have our things that annoy us, this was mine...


----------



## smallworldnh

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 237766  Everyone can calm down now. The website has been updated to add mine train.  Assuming big thunder will be next.


I'm more bummed that BTMR is not listed.


----------



## Farro

smallworldnh said:


> I'm more bummed that BTMR is not listed.



I am too but I'm trying to be positive!


----------



## cwt580

FoxC63 said:


> I purchased 6 party tickets in Oct 2016 and I received 100% refund.



I called not 3 days ago to ask about a xmas party ticket I just bought but person can't go. Cast member on phone said immediately that those tix are not refundable or transferable. They are linked to reservations and wristbands so don't know if that's why.


----------



## FoxC63

cwt580 said:


> I called not 3 days ago to ask about a xmas party ticket I just bought but person can't go. Cast member on phone said immediately that those tix are not refundable or transferable



Call again and talk to someone who can actually help you.  Oh and if they can't ask to speak to a manager.  CM word is not gold.

EDIT:  Mine were too and I cancelled them one week before our departure day.  It's best to call during regular hours too.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Wonder how many jumped the gun and canceled their party tix and are rebuying.


----------



## ErinsMommy

cwt580 said:


> I called not 3 days ago to ask about a xmas party ticket I just bought but person can't go. Cast member on phone said immediately that those tix are not refundable or transferable. They are linked to reservations and wristbands so don't know if that's why.



You don't get the wristbands until you chec in at the party. If you mean magic bands those don't come until about 20 days prior to trip. I agree with Foxc63 call back and ask again or ask for guest services.


----------



## Raya

VillainFavs said:


> Is it typical that Jungle Cruise is closed as well?  That's not on the list either.  I'm assuming all the shows are usually closed--Carousel of Progress, Philharmagic, Presidents, Tiki Room, Enchanted Tales.  I assume that's nothing new?



We attended Philharmagic and Enchanted Tales with Belle in 2015 during the party. The lines were super short, and later in the night grownups actually get a chance to be chosen for a role at Enchanted Tales.


----------



## lovingeire

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> This is exactly my situation! There's more to the party then the rides I realize, but it's just a plus that the ride lines are shorter and we can take advantage of that! Plus dressing up in costume and taking pictures on the rides in character you know?
> 
> Plus this is our first party and part of the reason we decided to go during this time too. We can't afford a big trip like Disney that often so this is special for us.
> 
> That's why I'm so upset about the rides possibly not being in operation.
> 
> But I hope the rumors aren't true. It would just be nice if someone could actually get information from somewhere other then the MNSSP page.



I'm hopeful that now that SDMT is up that BTMR will follow shortly.



FoxC63 said:


> @Roxyfire  do you know if they have a dedicated line for AP holders at MK? TIA
> 
> I believe they just opened one at AK.



They most certainly do!


----------



## otterpop

Does anyone happen to know what the earliest time is when the Sorcerer's of the magic kingdom card can be picked up?   Is it at 7, when the party officially starts or 4, when you can enter the park?

I'm thinking about possibly doing a late lunch at Tony's (it's one of the few places we have yet to eat at), then watching the parade by the train station, and then hoping we can get our wristbands and Sorcerers card at 4:00 (and maybe even get in line for Jack and Sally).  This way, we wouldn't have to walk up and down Main Street several times in a span of 2-3 hours.

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

otterpop said:


> Does anyone happen to know what the earliest time is when the Sorcerer's of the magic kingdom card can be picked up?   Is it at 7, when the party officially starts or 4, when you can enter the park?
> 
> I'm thinking about possibly doing a late lunch at Tony's (it's one of the few places we have yet to eat at), then watching the parade by the train station, and then hoping we can get our wristbands and Sorcerers card at 4:00 (and maybe even get in line for Jack and Sally).  This way, we wouldn't have to walk up and down Main Street several times in a span of 2-3 hours.
> 
> Thanks!



4pm


----------



## mum2fourkids

My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?


----------



## acln

mum2fourkids said:


> My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?



The date is only correct for one ticket on mine right now, the other two say 2016. I figure they are still sorting things out. I ordered hard tickets anyway, but I wouldn't be too worried just yet if the app is still wrong.


----------



## AngelDisney

mum2fourkids said:


> My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?



My September tickets are still in 2016, but my hard tickets show the correct dates. I haven't checked the website. Last time I checked the tickets were not posted at all!

Updated:
All my tickets on the MDE website are showing with correct dates.


----------



## Charolette

mum2fourkids said:


> My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?


Mine are corrected on MDE website but still wrong in app.


----------



## Bex258

Evoga said:


> Posters on dibb and Magic have stated they have phoned and they have admitted its an error and are inundated with calls about it.



You'd think that would have made them make the change and maybe even mention it on social media.



mum2fourkids said:


> My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?



Yes the app is still wrong with dates and year but online is fine.

I'm not really going to be doing rides as I'm already at Magic Kingdom for a full day, two mornings, a non party evening AND EMM - that's when I'm hoping to ride SDMT the most. I believe the photo won't be taken so I need to hop back on as it opens or ride it on my rides only MK day.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> You'd think that would have made them make the change and maybe even mention it on social media.



I'm assuming its CMs that supposedly acknowledged the error and IMO Disney is not likely going to want to draw more attention to the issue than its already gotten.


----------



## Bex258

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm assuming its CMs that supposedly acknowledged the error and IMO Disney is not likely going to want to draw more attention to the issue than its already gotten.



I meant to add because I was just thinking it would stop them being inundated with calls about it, but I get your point as well, that would also make sense.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Bex258 said:


> I meant to add because I was just thinking it would stop them being inundated with calls about it, but I get your point as well, that would also make sense.



Now they'll just get inundated with calls for BTMRR.  Good ole Disney and the Disney way of doing things! LOL


----------



## VillainFavs

So are we still thinking BTMRR was also an error?  That one hasn't been added back in yet.  Would have thought they'd do both at once....


----------



## Bex258

ErinsMommy said:


> Now they'll just get inundated with calls for BTMRR.  Good ole Disney and the Disney way of doing things! LOL


----------



## ErinsMommy

VillainFavs said:


> So are we still thinking BTMRR was also an error?  That one hasn't been added back in yet.  Would have thought they'd do both at once....



We're hopeful it'll be added at some point


----------



## Bobb_o

VillainFavs said:


> So are we still thinking BTMRR was also an error?  That one hasn't been added back in yet.  Would have thought they'd do both at once....



With Splash down they can just close off that area of the park. I have a bad feeling that's not an error/omission


----------



## Lesverts

If I remember right from last year there was a few candy stops in that area so I doubt it will be completely closed off.


----------



## Bobb_o

Lesverts said:


> If I remember right from last year there was a few candy stops in that area so I doubt it will be completely closed off.



That's true, and Splash was still open even though Thunder was down right?


----------



## IrishNYC

mum2fourkids said:


> My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?


Mine are still wrong on the app, and only one is showing online, but the date is correct there.


----------



## Roxyfire

Bobb_o said:


> That's true, and Splash was still open even though Thunder was down right?



Correct, Splash was open. My son went on it a couple times with no wait. Got stuck the second time too, lol


----------



## SoarinSC

HopperFan said:


> Zero reason to close Pecos Bills, and zero impact on parade route.  Ropes across the bridges into the Splash/Big Thunder with 2 CM at each is all that is needed.



Yeah I misread your original post, didn't catch that you were meaning just that area and not all of Frontier Land. I not read good.


----------



## HopperFan

SoarinSC said:


> Yeah I misread your original post, didn't catch that you were meaning just that area and not all of Frontier Land. I not read good.



 We are good!


----------



## HopperFan

VillainFavs said:


> So are we still thinking BTMRR was also an error?  That one hasn't been added back in yet.  Would have thought they'd do both at once....



I still don't believe it was a mistake on either one, they just didn't expect the backlash.  Last year there were some rainy parties where the Dwarfs did not come out for hours making many upset guests who had waited in long lines.  The "rumor" elsewhere that they were moving them into the mine train made lots of sense for that reason alone.  And I still think it's a smart move to close down the Splash/BTM area.  There was maybe two candy stations and they can easily be moved.  There are a few spots they used to have not being used right now, the path from Storybook to SM can absorb lots and makes up for a few stations.  

Sometimes I think Disney creates chaos (CBR), computer errors, missing items .......... on purpose to test what they can get away with.  It's their backdoor survey method.


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Question about the MDE app during the parties:
> Is the app usually updated with wait times for rides and party specific characters during party hours?



@acln 
I see your question got buried with out being answered.  Personally I don't have it so I can't answer this, perhaps @Cluelyss or @beesly can?


----------



## MrTriPod

IrishNYC said:


> If there are 7 people in the party, and the ADR is for 7, the restaurant doesn't care if you're all staying in 7 different hotels, paying with 7 different dining plans, or 7 different cash transactions. A dining reservation for 7 will accommodate 7 people. The only caveat is that you will be charged an automatic 18% gratuity because your party is over 6 people, even if you break the party of 7 up into smaller checks.



Our ADRs were made for two people.  I did call and have my family added though a few were not guaranteed as seated at the same table.  We made new ADRs for those.


----------



## MrTriPod

FoxC63 said:


> Yes a lot of people use some form or another to store their information.  I’ve seen some amazing Disney specific binders but I wanted something I could use for all my travels and a place to keep important information.
> 
> This is my Travel Binder I carry this in my backpack during flights and slide out what we need to check-in and board.  I also place the checked baggage receipt inside for safe keeping.  Once we arrive at our destination I take out what we need for the following day and lock the binder in my luggage.  I would never carry this monster into the parks but some people do.
> 
> View attachment 235249
> 
> I chose to use Clear Top Loading Sheet Protectors with Tabs for Flight, Hotel, Tickets, Medical and Miscellaneous.  I find it easier to print any documents then slide them in or out as needed.  I can also store memorabilia that I don’t want bent like maps and photos.
> 
> View attachment 235250
> 
> I also use Ultra Pro Platinum 9-Pocket Sheet Protectors for gift cards, park tickets and membership cards.  I created small envelopes to keep them from sliding out.  These baseball card protectors are perfect for storing Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom cards too.
> 
> View attachment 235251
> 
> And lastly I chose Heavy Duty Plastic Dividers to store our Daily Itineraries and other information based on our interests i.e. Pressed Penny Locations, Hidden Mickey’s and Historical Facts which are currently labeled in the order of our park day.  I print three copies of each for DH, DS and myself.
> 
> View attachment 235253
> 
> After my trip I slide everything out, put it in a large manila envelope until I’m ready to scrapbook and then I’ll refill the pages for our next trip.  Easy!



Your binder is very nicely organized.  Thank you for posting.


----------



## cwt580

Called they said no and in online chat they said no just now when I called again about party refunds... screenshots of their response is too big to upload..


is what it is... that being said. don't buy tix until you are sure who is all going. $100 in scheme of total vacation cost is minimal. live and learn


----------



## IrishNYC

cwt580 said:


> Called they said no and in online chat they said no just now when I called again about party refunds... screenshots of their response is too big to upload..
> 
> 
> is what it is... that being said. don't buy tix until you are sure who is all going. $100 in scheme of total vacation cost is minimal. live and learn


This is the information I would count on. The tickets say non-refundable, so anyone who has gotten a refund got some pixie dust. Yes, it has happened, but it's not supposed to.


----------



## Farro

Thunder Mountain now listed as open during party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu




----------



## gardengirl2790

Subscribing now. . . .


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

That makes me so happy! Now what.


----------



## smallworldnh

Farro said:


> Thunder Mountain now listed as open during party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AWESOME!!


----------



## merry_nbright

OKAY GUYS! Here is my Moana outfit as of now! Still needs a grass skirt! Whatcha think?!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

merry_nbright said:


> OKAY GUYS! Here is my Moana outfit as of now! Still needs a grass skirt! Whatcha think?!



Great job so far!


----------



## Farro

I know in the grand scheme it wasn't a big deal, but I also emailed Disney about those rides not being listed as open and I just got this reply - emails do work sometimes people! 


_
Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are looking forward to your upcoming visit.



We do apologize for the confusion-- we have received notification that The Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attractions were left off the list of open attractions for the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Parties in error. Our website has been updated to reflect this change.

Please be assured that both Attractions are included in the list of open Attractions for the Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party.



If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
_






_Sincerely,



Suzette Mills

eCommerce Sales and Service Team_


----------



## gardengirl2790

Such great news!! whoo hooooo.

Good to know emailing Disney does work.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Insert Harley Quinn excited scream! . Introducing costume #1: Jack Skellington (she didn't put it all on but this is the gist of it)


----------



## FoxC63

She's so cute!  The costume is AWESOME!!!  Did it come with the hat too?  CUTE!!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

ErinsMommy said:


> Insert Harley Quinn excited scream! . Introducing costume #1: Jack Skellington (she didn't put it all on but this is the gist of it)
> 
> View attachment 237934 View attachment 237935



Omg!! 15 year old me would've been all over that! 

Actually, I still am. 

I need an adult version of that!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> She's so cute!  The costume is AWESOME!!!  Did it come with the hat too?  CUTE!!!



 Thank you and yes the hat and gloves came with it and also a bowtie and short leggings that she didn't want to try on    



cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Omg!! 15 year old me would've been all over that!
> 
> Actually, I still am.
> 
> I need an adult version of that!



Ha! Me too


----------



## IrishNYC

I love it, @ErinsMommy !


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> I love it, @ErinsMommy !



Thank you    So relieved when it arrived and fit! Now waiting for her Periwinkle


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Thank you    So relieved when it arrived and fit! Now waiting for her Periwinkle



I can't wait for that one too!  Please post a picture!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> I can't wait for that one too!  Please post a picture!



I sure will


----------



## PetePanMan

cwt580 said:


> special event tix cant be refunded or transferred per phonecall I had w castmember....



Although they didn't have to, we did get ours refunded.  It was within a few days of purchase.


----------



## Kindermouse

Farro said:


> Thunder Mountain now listed as open during party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YEAAAAAAA!!!!!!! 

I am so happy that the power of the consumer is not dead at Disney. Lately I have had a lot of experiences with large companies not seeming to care about their customers and a blasé attitude when it comes to things that customers dont like but save the company money or increase profits. Corporate greed did exactly die today but I got a reminder that customers can still be listened to when we arent afraid to speak up and close our fists tightly on our cash.


----------



## kenshinelite

I called and talked to a CM they said it was a website error and they were always going to have 7dmt and BTM open for it


----------



## Kindermouse

Now I just need to know when the CM discount nights are  and then I'm all set


----------



## VillainFavs

kenshinelite said:


> I called and talked to a CM they said it was a website error and they were always going to have 7dmt and BTM open for it



And CMs are NOTORIOUS for giving out wrong information or making it up as they go along!

We'll never know if it was indeed an error/oversight, if they tried to sneak it by and see what the reaction was, or if they really did change it in response to consumer feedback.  Anyone's guess is as good as another's!

But the end result is the same--both rides are open and we're happy!!!


----------



## megveg

Why isn't Jungle Cruise open during the party?!?! My costume is literally going to be a Jungle Skipper disneybound and now I won't even get to ride my ride? Lol


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

megveg said:


> Why isn't Jungle Cruise open during the party?!?! My costume is literally going to be a Jungle Skipper disneybound and now I won't even get to ride my ride? Lol



I think it's because they have a trick or treat station set up over there.


----------



## megveg

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I think it's because they have a trick or treat station set up over there.



Rides > candy. This is super lameee!


----------



## Doug S

Would ordering a physical ticket be wise to make sure a day on my regular ticket isn't used?


----------



## Twinprincesses

Can I please clarify that we can dress up.  When I just bought our tickets it said no costumes for 14 and up.


----------



## Twinprincesses

Twinprincesses said:


> Can I please clarify that we can dress up.  When I just bought our tickets it said no costumes for 14 and up.


Oh wait I didn't click on the other part.  I see now.


----------



## Roxyfire

Doug S said:


> Would ordering a physical ticket be wise to make sure a day on my regular ticket isn't used?



They have specific tapstyles to use just for the party so I don't believe that's a risk. Just be sure you follow the signs, it'll be pointed out. You could always check with the CM just to be sure. That being said, I like having the card just as a keepsake. They probably won't look special for the party but it's a nice memento if you keep those sorts of things.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Roxyfire said:


> They have specific tapstyles to use just for the party so I don't believe that's a risk. Just be sure you follow the signs, it'll be pointed out. You could always check with the CM just to be sure. That being said, I like having the card just as a keepsake. They probably won't look special for the party but it's a nice memento if you keep those sorts of things.


From what people have posted here, it's just a normal ticket. Which sucks.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

megveg said:


> Rides > candy. This is super lameee!


Hey I agree!


----------



## Roxyfire

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> From what people have posted here, it's just a normal ticket. Which sucks.



Mine were a plain green card, it's a missed branding opportunity for sure. Think of all the free social media advertisement if they put photos on the front of the haunted mansion looking all spooky or the fab 5 in costume. Oh well.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Roxyfire said:


> Mine were a plain green card, it's a missed branding opportunity for sure. Think of all the free social media advertisement if they put photos on the front of the haunted mansion looking all spooky or the fab 5 in costume. Oh well.



Disney gets TONS of media advertisement out there with or without green party cards and cost wise its probably easier for them to order the basic ones so whether it be MNSSHP or MVMCP its all the same.


----------



## Roxyfire

ErinsMommy said:


> Disney gets TONS of media advertisement out there with or without green party cards and cost wise its probably easier for them to order the basic ones so whether it be MNSSHP or MVMCP its all the same.



Ehh I dunno, I'm running off topic here, but I believe there's always a great return when considering social media, that's why I call it a missed opportunity. People love to share things they get or buy on social media, it's a no brainer. It encourages friends and other followers to consider the item or product. People share pictures of their booklets and magicbands and I wonder if that has a slight impact on people considering taking a disney vacation.  Also, they'd probably only see minimal difference in profit margin considering how many of those tickets they sell. They wouldn't even have to label them with a year or logo, just use some stock photos that are already in the Memory Maker stuff. Have a ton printed up, not everyone will know or care to get them sent so they could do a limited run if they wanted to. I think having the attractions and stuff was a good step in the right direction, I just think it is even smarter to make these cards more special.


----------



## vtwep

Will the fireworks at MNSSHP be Hallowishes?  Or will they have a new Halloween themed version of Happily Ever After?  Primarily interested to know so we can work our week's schedule - trying to decide if we need another nighttime visit to see the new show or if a Halloween version of it will be similar.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

vtwep said:


> Will the fireworks at MNSSHP be Hallowishes?  Or will they have a new Halloween themed version of Happily Ever After?  Primarily interested to know so we can work our week's schedule - trying to decide if we need another nighttime visit to see the new show or if a Halloween version of it will be similar.


Currently it's still Hallowishes, they may a new one in a year or two. But redoing all 3 fireworks at once is a bit much even for Disney.


----------



## vtwep

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Currently it's still Hallowishes, they may a new one in a year or two. But redoing all 3 fireworks at once is a bit much even for Disney.



ok - thanks for the info!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Holiday Wishes and Happy HalloWishes are expected to continue to be shown at the Christmas and Halloween parties.


----------



## The10sPro

Our Mickey and Minnie Mouse MNSSHP tickets arrived today!!!


----------



## sheila14

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Hey I agree!


you should try it


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sheila14 said:


> you should try it



Try Jungle Cruise? Was this directed at me?


----------



## sheila14

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Try Jungle Cruise? Was this directed at me?


Wrong post site sorry


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Our MNSSHP tickets arrived today!!


----------



## Farro

So I'm being Honest John and my guy is being Lampwick. I got him a fake cigar to carry as Lampwick and he will also wear a hat with Donkey ears coming out! Honest John carries a cane...can I carry a cane at Magic Kingdom as part of a costume?


----------



## Santmor

Going to MNSSHP in September. I just checked park hours at MDE and it states: 7pm to 9pm ???? I thought the party would run up to midnight. Other dates (my is the 10th) have extended hours. Does anyone knows about this? If park closes at 9pm there will be very little time, not worthy at all...


----------



## ErinsMommy

Yay got our tickets - all but 4 of them were non MNSSHP related and 2 Mickey in cape. No Minnie.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Santmor said:


> Going to MNSSHP in September. I just checked park hours at MDE and it states: 7pm to 9pm ???? I thought the party would run up to midnight. Other dates (my is the 10th) have extended hours. Does anyone knows about this? If park closes at 9pm there will be very little time, not worthy at all...



Probably an IT issue - all MNSSHP go to midnight


----------



## ErinsMommy

Santmor said:


> Going to MNSSHP in September. I just checked park hours at MDE and it states: 7pm to 9pm ???? I thought the party would run up to midnight. Other dates (my is the 10th) have extended hours. Does anyone knows about this? If park closes at 9pm there will be very little time, not worthy at all...



Looks right to me?


----------



## Kindermouse

Farro said:


> .can I carry a cane at Magic Kingdom as part of a costume?
> 
> View attachment 238153



Well since you can carry a cane if you need one and they wont know whether you actually require a cane or not I dont see them saying you cant. I have also seen pictures of adults at the party dressed at the portraits from the HM with large props so I dont see why not but...I hate having to carry extra stuff in the parks. Make sure you really want to be stuck with it all night.


----------



## apdebord

Received our tickets today as well. Belle and Dinosaur. Maybe this is a sign as to what our costumes should be


----------



## sheila14

ErinsMommy said:


> Yay got our tickets - all but 4 of them were non MNSSHP related and 2 Mickey in cape. No Minnie.


I got my tickets today and they were Animal Kingdom theme!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> Yay got our tickets - all but 4 of them were non MNSSHP related and 2 Mickey in cape. No Minnie.


They're sadly not themed, Just look like regular tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I think it's because they have a trick or treat station set up over there.


Correct. It's never been open during MNSSHP


----------



## Kindermouse

Does anyone know which page the link is at to the website that ranked the parties from least to most crowded is on I cant find it. 177 pages of info is a lot to sift through.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> @acln
> I see your question got buried with out being answered.  Personally I don't have it so I can't answer this, perhaps @Cluelyss or @beesly can?


Wait times for rides will be updated, yes. Not the party characters though.


----------



## Doug S

Kindermouse said:


> Does anyone know which page the link is at to the website that ranked the parties from least to most crowded is on I cant find it. 177 pages of info is a lot to sift through.


http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


----------



## MissMaryQC

MeghanTy said:


> I'm wondering if they will rename Hallowishes since there won't be the Wishes anymore.



I was thinking the same thing. Maybe tie it into the Sanderson Sister's show?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Has a hallowishes dessert party been announced yet?


----------



## PolyRob

ErinsMommy said:


> Has a hallowishes dessert party been announced yet?


I check everyday and haven't seen one yet


----------



## PBethyJ

mum2fourkids said:


> My ticket day and year are still wrong on the app...anyone else's?





acln said:


> The date is only correct for one ticket on mine right now, the other two say 2016. I figure they are still sorting things out. I ordered hard tickets anyway, but I wouldn't be too worried just yet if the app is still wrong.



I just got my tickets in the mail yesterday (regular shipping) and the dates are correct, even though the app says differently.  Also they are on MDE site with the right dates.  I hope that helps some, I was worried too.


----------



## sheila14

PBethyJ said:


> I just got my tickets in the mail yesterday (regular shipping) and the dates are correct, even though the app says differently.  Also they are on MDE site with the right dates.  I hope that helps some, I was worried too.


On the internet, my dates correct, on the app,they still say 2016. Received my hard tickets in the mail and they have correct dates on them.


----------



## Buddyboy1

Can AP holders buy MNSSHP tickets for family at Ap prices?Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Buddyboy1 said:


> Can AP holders buy MNSSHP tickets for family at Ap prices?Thanks


Yes, up to 4 tickets


----------



## FoxC63

Lehuaann said:


> I have never heard of this, otherwise an AP can stay home and buy tickets for their friends.   I was informed that the policy is that the AP can bring up to *x amount of guests* and must be able to furnish proof upon entrance.
> 
> Btw, in case there is a misunderstanding, I meant split up as in attending different parties, entering park different times/dates.





beesly said:


> For my edification, has Disney posted this limit anywhere? *I'm able to purchase up to 10 discounted adult and 10 child party tickets online for a single party date *and there's no requirement for me to assign any of them to myself or to other passholders. The only statement I see on the website that addresses limitations on the discount is this:
> 
> *Price for Passholders*
> Item(s) are priced for Passholders only. For room reservations, you must show a valid adult Passholder ID at Resort check-in.
> 
> There's no explicit requirement to show a valid AP for park entry.





Buddyboy1 said:


> Can AP holders buy MNSSHP tickets for family at Ap prices?Thanks





Cluelyss said:


> *Yes, up to 4 tickets*



I don't have an AP but this is a bit confusing  Is there a set amount of Special Event Tickets an AP can purchase and if so what is it? I'm seeing X amount, 10 and 4


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I don't have an AP but this is a bit confusing  Is there a set amount of Special Event Tickets an AP can purchase and if so what is it? I'm seeing X amount, 10 and 4


It may be more....I've done 4 and thought that was the limit. Others may have had success at larger amounts. Sorry for any confusion!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> It may be more....I've done 4 and thought that was the limit. Others may have had success at larger amounts. Sorry for any confusion!



Are there different types or levels of AP's that might give you more tickets?


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Are there different types or levels of AP's that might give you more tickets?


Don't think so
I'm guessing the confusion is because disney lists a limits if 4 diners per AP discount (AP and up to 3 guests) that it is assumed that applies to other discounts? That being said I recall reports of others stating they received the AP discount for larger dining parties as well.


----------



## Buddyboy1

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, up to 4 tickets


Thanks


----------



## GillianP1301

PolyRob said:


> I check everyday and haven't seen one yet



Add me to the checking every day club. I would really just like to get the dessert party bought and booked so that I can stop stalking the website every day.


----------



## PBethyJ

Our tickets weren't Halloween themed except the haunted mansion one.  This is our first time going and I kinda thought the tickets would be more Halloweenie.


ErinsMommy said:


> Yay got our tickets - all but 4 of them were non MNSSHP related and 2 Mickey in cape. No Minnie.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Our tickets were the dinosaur and the spaceship ones. Oh well, it would have been better with Halloween themed tickets but whatever.


----------



## Buddyboy1

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, up to 4 tickets


Thank


----------



## s3058

Finally ordered my tickets today  I'm very excited! Although not excited about the money leaving my account  I keep telling my sister it'll be worth it but she's skeptical. She'll see the light though!


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*Festival of Fantasy Parade Moving to 2pm* effective August 20th, 2017. Here's the link:
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/05/festi...ng-2pm-daily-august-paint-night-parade-blame/


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

We got our tickets in the mail yesterday!    One was Mickey in his magician cape, and the other was the Festival of the Lion King.  I was hoping to get the Haunted Mansion one, oh well.


----------



## shannonkb

prettypatchesmsu said:


> We got our tickets in the mail yesterday!    One was Mickey in his magician cape, and the other was the Festival of the Lion King.  I was hoping to get the Haunted Mansion one, oh well.



Ours arrived yesterday too. Got Mickey from Fantastmic and Spaceship Earth. I was kind of hoping they'd be themed for Halloween.


----------



## Bex258

Glad to see everyone getting tickets, I've stopped getting post notifications on my alerts/emails so I thought everyone was having a weekend off the boards.


----------



## xlauren13x

This is will be my first time going to Mickey's Not So Scary and I'm super excited. When buying the ticket will it be on our magic band our will we have a hard ticket? And should I buy when booking our trip or wait closer to time.


----------



## acln

Got our tickets today! Ended up with two Belle and one Dino. I was hoping to at least get three different pictures but no big deal.


----------



## FoxC63

xlauren13x said:


> This is will be my first time going to Mickey's Not So Scary and I'm super excited. When buying the ticket will it be on our magic band our will we have a hard ticket? And should I buy when booking our trip or wait closer to time.



What are your dates? And how would you be purchasing your party tickets?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Just bought our tickets for Aug 29. So excited to be able to go, thought those days we over.


----------



## tmzmoz

Had it confirmed that the website was incorrect about 7DMT and BTM. "

'We apologize for any conflicting information regarding attraction 
availability at the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. Attractions, 
entertainment, and other offerings are subject to change without notice.
However, at this time, the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train and Big Thunder 
Mountain Railroad are scheduled to be open for the duration of the 2017 
Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Parties.'


----------



## crazy4wdw

ErinsMommy said:


> Has a hallowishes dessert party been announced yet?


Wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## FoxC63

crazy4wdw said:


> Wondering the same thing myself.



Sorry I guess I was getting too excited!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Nope but the Disney has updated the site for when it does release!
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes/



I've seen that for awhile now and it's just the fireworks not the dessert party


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> I've seen that for awhile now and it's just the fireworks not the dessert party



Thanks and corrected!


----------



## xlauren13x

FoxC63 said:


> What are your dates? And how would you be purchasing your party tickets?


We are going to be down there October 16-20 but going to the party on the 19th and we are buying them off of the website.


----------



## PolyRob

crazy4wdw said:


> Wondering the same thing myself.





FoxC63 said:


> Sorry I guess I was getting too excited!





ErinsMommy said:


> I've seen that for awhile now and it's just the fireworks not the dessert party



I check for the actual event, a link through the show page, and a link through the party page daily. When I am really tired and heading to work, I have falsely confused the traditional dessert party with a Hallowishes one! lol Still nothing though. Disney please take my money


----------



## FoxC63

xlauren13x said:


> We are going to be down there October 16-20 but going to the party on the 19th and we are buying them off of the website.



There were a lot of issues this year with tickets: wrong year, incorrect names, purchasing from ipad vs computer it was a mess.  If purchasing from a computer through your MDE account do yourself a favor and have the hard tickets shipped to your home.  After your your transaction you will receive a confirmation number.  This number is only proof of purchase.  The hard tickets look similar to a standard plastic gift card.  After the tickets have been shipped you will then need to assign them to the people on your MDE account via the 12 digit code located on the back of the hard ticket.

@dfurst05
I ordered mine on a laptop through the Chrome browser and the default options were either print at home or will call. I had to click "*see more ticket options*" or something to that effect and then the option to have them shipped was available at no additional cost.

Disney is going to try to get customers to choose delivery methods in the following order:

A. Print at home
B. Will Call
*C. Mail*


----------



## Bobb_o

I did print at home and everything is correct both on the ticket and MDE.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I did print at home as well.  Will probably not connect to MDE.  I wish I had had them mailed, easier to carry cards than paper though.


----------



## disneydreamer781

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?



I wish I could have done that but I'm too close to Halloween to risk it. Besides, I have all my plans and ADRs and have one night put aside and don't want to have to change my itinerary again.


----------



## xlauren13x

FoxC63 said:


> There were a lot of issues this year with tickets: wrong year, incorrect names, purchasing from ipad vs computer it was a mess.  If purchasing from a computer through your MDE account do yourself a favor and have the hard tickets shipped to your home.  After your your transaction you will receive a confirmation number.  This number is only proof of purchase.  The hard tickets look similar to a standard plastic gift card.  After the tickets have been shipped you will then need to assign them to the people on your MDE account via the 12 digit code located on the back of the hard ticket.
> 
> @dfurst05
> I ordered mine on a laptop through the Chrome browser and the default options were either print at home or will call. I had to click "*see more ticket options*" or something to that effect and then the option to have them shipped was available at no additional cost.
> 
> Disney is going to try to get customers to choose delivery methods in the following order:
> 
> A. Print at home
> B. Will Call
> *C. Mail*



Thanks we will definitely do that then.


----------



## IrishNYC

disneydreamer781 said:


> I wish I could have done that but I'm too close to Halloween to risk it. Besides, I have all my plans and ADRs and have one night put aside and don't want to have to change my itinerary again.


I'm the same as you. We don't have the luxury of coming to WDW often so our plans are set. We could squeeze in a second or alternative party if we really wanted but it would mean giving up an evening in Pandora.


----------



## Shwhatevs

xlauren13x said:


> This is will be my first time going to Mickey's Not So Scary and I'm super excited. When buying the ticket will it be on our magic band our will we have a hard ticket? And should I buy when booking our trip or wait closer to time.



Yes you will have a hard ticket whether you choose to have your ticket mailed to you, print at home or pick up at will call. It will not be on your magic band. If you know for certain you are going, I would just buy the tickets at the same time as booking. You can wait, but risk your desired party selling out.. while it doesn't happen often, unless you are attending close to or on Halloween, I prefer not taking the risk and buy early.


----------



## FoxC63

I asked a CM to provide the dates & cost for the MNSSHP and this is what is listed on the hub: 
_
*Cast Member Discounts 2017*
Aug. 25 and 29 
Sept. 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 and 24_

_Ages 10+: $51.80 plus tax
Ages 3-9: $48.30 plus tax_


----------



## FoxC63

Last year on Oct 21, 2016 @yulilin3 posted:

"Disney added _additional_ CM discounted dates for parties on October 23, 25, 27 and 28 at $63 for adults $60 for children". _Post #6667, page 334 MNSSHP 2016_

Note none of these additional dates sold out despite Disney's attempt.  I wonder what will happen this year.


----------



## xlauren13x

Shwhatevs said:


> Yes you will have a hard ticket whether you choose to have your ticket mailed to you, print at home or pick up at will call. It will not be on your magic band. If you know for certain you are going, I would just buy the tickets at the same time as booking. You can wait, but risk your desired party selling out.. while it doesn't happen often, unless you are attending close to or on Halloween, I prefer not taking the risk and buy early.



We are going to buy early since we are going on October 19th.


----------



## nicynot

FoxC63 said:


> There were a lot of issues this year with tickets: wrong year, incorrect names, purchasing from ipad vs computer it was a mess.  If purchasing from a computer through your MDE account do yourself a favor and have the hard tickets shipped to your home.  After your your transaction you will receive a confirmation number.  This number is only proof of purchase.  The hard tickets look similar to a standard plastic gift card.  After the tickets have been shipped you will then need to assign them to the people on your MDE account via the 12 digit code located on the back of the hard ticket.
> 
> @dfurst05
> I ordered mine on a laptop through the Chrome browser and the default options were either print at home or will call. I had to click "*see more ticket options*" or something to that effect and then the option to have them shipped was available at no additional cost.
> 
> Disney is going to try to get customers to choose delivery methods in the following order:
> 
> A. Print at home
> B. Will Call
> *C. Mail*



I sent mine to in iCloud account and hit the print at home option. Never got an email in the correct format that would let me print at home. Called and got my account email changed to one I have access to on a computer and they could only send me a confirmation number, not an email where I could print them. Call again and they said they can't resend that email. I figure it would cost to much to get them shipped to Canada, so will call it is. But they had to give me a new confirmation number for some reason...
So on my arrival day, I need to go to will call, there is one out side of the magic kingdom turnstiles correct? I won't have time to get to Disneysprings will call and get them before hand, I still don't trust them Linking to my magic bands where the confirmation number changed. Didn't want to use that party as a park day.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

nicynot said:


> I sent mine to in iCloud account and hit the print at home option. Never got an email in the correct format that would let me print at home. Called and got my account email changed to one I have access to on a computer and they could only send me a confirmation number, not an email where I could print them. Call again and they said they can't resend that email. I figure it would cost to much to get them shipped to Canada, so will call it is. But they had to give me a new confirmation number for some reason...
> So on my arrival day, I need to go to will call, there is one out side of the magic kingdom turnstiles correct? I won't have time to get to Disneysprings will call and get them before hand, I still don't trust them Linking to my magic bands where the confirmation number changed. Didn't want to use that party as a park day.


The will call is to the right of the turnstiles walking up to the Magic Kingdom.
Before this years party we lived in England and our tickets to prior parties always showed up on our bands. (hard tickets were mailed overseas before the bands once)


----------



## RooRach0906

We purchased tickets for Aug 25. I am so excited!!! This is our first hard ticket event EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kerrilyn

Sorry, y'all if this has already been asked and answered, but this is a *HUGE* thread and I cannot possibly sift through all the info for an answer -

Can someone please tell me what exactly *'CM Discounted Parties'* are? Are they special for CMs only? Available to the general public? If so, how? We're planning for *September 7, 2017* and if this is a discount we can get, I want it!

Thanks!


----------



## King of Naboombu

Kerrilyn said:


> Sorry, y'all if this has already been asked and answered, but this is a *HUGE* thread and I cannot possibly sift through all the info for an answer -
> 
> Can someone please tell me what exactly *'CM Discounted Parties'* are? Are they special for CMs only? Available to the general public? If so, how? We're planning for *September 7, 2017* and if this is a discount we can get, I want it!
> 
> Thanks!



These parties are open to anyone and everyone. But CMs can purchase tickets at the discounted rate if they are not working and want to attend. That rate is not available for all parties, just select dates. The discounted tickets can only be purchased through the hub, which is an online portal only for CMs.


----------



## Kerrilyn

King of Naboombu said:


> These parties are open to anyone and everyone. But CMs can purchase tickets at the discounted rate if they are not working and want to attend. That rate is not available for all parties, just select dates. The discounted tickets can only be purchased through the hub, which is an online portal only for CMs.


*Thanks KoN!*

OK, let me see if I have this straight - I can get a CM discount by asking a CM to purchase tickets for me on a particular party date. The CM can purchase the tickets through an online hub that is only available to them. These tickets can only be available to a CM if they are not working on that date and want to attend the party. 
Now, if I have the info straight - Can this be done over the phone at any time beforehand or should I wait until we arrive to ask around? Also, has anyone else done this? Would you mind sharing your experiences? 

*I am always learning...*


----------



## DisDreaming4116

I doubt a CM is going to risk their job at Disney to save you $20...


----------



## Kerrilyn

I really have no idea how this works - saw the discount listed on the thread and asked for information... your snarky response wasn't necessary, but thanks DisDreaming4116!


----------



## DisDreaming4116

I thought you were joking.  You wouldn't go to a Sprint store and ask the employee to buy you a phone at their discounted rate and slip them some cash when it came in...  The CM rates are only for CM's.  The price for all us "normal, non-AP" folks is tiered depending on date, however. September 7 is considerably discounted compared to parties in late October.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Only possible if you have a relative or a close friend that is a CM and is willing to purchase them on your behalf in advance.


----------



## Kerrilyn

DisDreaming4116 said:


> I thought you were joking.  You wouldn't go to a Sprint store and ask the employee to buy you a phone at their discounted rate and slip them some cash when it came in...  The CM rates are only for CM's.  The price for all us "normal, non-AP" folks is tiered depending on date, however. September 7 is considerably discounted compared to parties in late October.


No, I was not joking. I sincerely did not know or understand how a CM discount would work. No, I would not go to an employee and ask for their employee discount... I assumed that if the "employee only" discount was made public, there was a way for the public to receive it as well. Just needed clarification - Disney details can be daunting!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Kerrilyn

King of Naboombu said:


> Only possible if you have a relative or a close friend that is a CM and is willing to purchase them on your behalf in advance.


----------



## Kerrilyn

THANKS!


----------



## LorrieAnn5

Kerrilyn said:


> No, I was not joking. I sincerely did not know or understand how a CM discount would work. No, I would not go to an employee and ask for their employee discount... I assumed that if the "employee only" discount was made public, there was a way for the public to receive it as well. Just needed clarification - Disney details can be daunting!
> Enjoy your trip!


The CM discounted parties aren't made public by Disney.  They are posted here as a benefit to "those in the know" (just by being on the Dis you're doing a lot more planning than the average guest.)
It can be important to know when CMs get discounts as it might inflate the crowds on a particular party.  For example in 2016, the last party that CMs got a discount for was sold out.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Morning everyone,

We bought tickets to the Aug 29th party. We have always dressed up in full costumes for the parties in the past. (part of the reason to go to a halloween party) I am just nervous about the heat. Do you mind given opinions on heat at night in August compared to October?

Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

nicynot said:


> I sent mine to in iCloud account and hit the print at home option. Never got an email in the correct format that would let me print at home. Called and got my account email changed to one I have access to on a computer and they could only send me a confirmation number, not an email where I could print them. Call again and they said they can't resend that email. I figure it would cost to much to get them shipped to Canada, so will call it is. But they had to give me a new confirmation number for some reason...
> So on my arrival day, I need to go to will call, there is one out side of the magic kingdom turnstiles correct? I won't have time to get to Disneysprings will call and get them before hand, I still don't trust them Linking to my magic bands where the confirmation number changed. Didn't want to use that party as a park day.



As long as your confirmation number appears on your MDE account your perfectly fine.  If you purchased your party tickets with a credit card or gift card bring it with you just in case. 

Both MNSSHP and MVMCP are referred to "Hard Ticket" events, those who "Print at Home" receive a printed Voucher and those who use "Will Call" or "Ship to Home" will receive a plastic party ticket.  For those who have the Voucher you can exchange them for a plastic party ticket.   

Disney Will Call Ticket orders are available at the following locations with valid photo ID:
- any Guest Relations in Walt Disney World Resort including Disney Springs
- any Disney Theme Park or Water Park Ticket Booth
- any Disney Resort hotel Lobby Concierge


----------



## IrishNYC

Kerrilyn said:


> *Thanks KoN!*
> 
> OK, let me see if I have this straight - I can get a CM discount by asking a CM to purchase tickets for me on a particular party date. The CM can purchase the tickets through an online hub that is only available to them. These tickets can only be available to a CM if they are not working on that date and want to attend the party.
> Now, if I have the info straight - Can this be done over the phone at any time beforehand or should I wait until we arrive to ask around? Also, has anyone else done this? Would you mind sharing your experiences?
> 
> *I am always learning...*



The CM pricing is really irrelevant information as it pertains to this thread. Any CM can easily find out the price, and wouldn't be looking here to find out the pricing. The only relevant info are the CM dates, as they can be a bit more crowded.


----------



## FoxC63

to the party newbies!  Glad you found this thread! 

I created a Planning thread to help those attending the early parties in August & September.  Most likely you'll be at WDW when the party map and other vital information are released so planning is key.  There are also PDF's I created for Character's and Trick or Treating feel free to print a copy!  
Here's the link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


----------



## alisonslp

HillsboroHoppers said:


> I must be in the minority here... but I am not buying our tickets until we are there or a few days before.... My reasoning is we have 3 possible party dates, none of which are likely to sell out... Sept 7, 10 or 12.  I want to see the forecast!  I would hate to pick a date now, have horrible weather that day and great weather the other party days that I COULD have picked if I had just waited til closer to time.  Is there a reason no one else seems to be doing this?


We will be there for the 10th and 12th as well and I am tempted to wait like you are but I want the option of having the FP at 60 days since the party will be our only trip to mk this time.


----------



## disneydreamer781

Kerrilyn said:


> *Thanks KoN!*
> 
> OK, let me see if I have this straight - I can get a CM discount by asking a CM to purchase tickets for me on a particular party date. The CM can purchase the tickets through an online hub that is only available to them. These tickets can only be available to a CM if they are not working on that date and want to attend the party.
> Now, if I have the info straight - Can this be done over the phone at any time beforehand or should I wait until we arrive to ask around? Also, has anyone else done this? Would you mind sharing your experiences?
> 
> *I am always learning...*



Were you seriously considering asking a CM at WDW to do this for you? I would only consider this is if I personally knew a CM that could do it for me.


----------



## sheila14

Does anyone know if Disney will post information on specific details about the MNSSHP, examples would be: candy, desserts, characters, collector card, special magic shots, etc?? I was not sure if they will blog about this or if we will need to wait until the parties start and read about it here.


----------



## disneydreamer781

sheila14 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney will post information on specific details about the MNSSHP, examples would be: candy, desserts, characters, collector card, special magic shots, etc?? I was not sure if they will blog about this or if we will need to wait until the parties start and read about it here.



Special Magic shots!?


----------



## nicynot

FoxC63 said:


> As long as your confirmation number appears on your MDE account your perfectly fine.  If you purchased your party tickets with a credit card or gift card bring it with you just in case.
> 
> Both MNSSHP and MVMCP are referred to "Hard Ticket" events, those who "Print at Home" receive a printed Voucher and those who use "Will Call" or "Ship to Home" will receive a plastic party ticket.  For those who have the Voucher you can exchange them for a plastic party ticket.
> 
> Disney Will Call Ticket orders are available at the following locations with valid photo ID:
> - any Guest Relations in Walt Disney World Resort including Disney Springs
> - any Disney Theme Park or Water Park Ticket Booth
> - any Disney Resort hotel Lobby Concierge


That's great!


----------



## sheila14

disneydreamer781 said:


> Special Magic shots!?


I was tired when I typed this!!! Working 3/12's can do damage on a brain!!!! Thanks for pointing that out I need a good laugh once in a while.


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> Does anyone know if Disney will post information on specific details about the MNSSHP, examples would be: candy, desserts, characters, collector card, special magic shots, etc?? I was not sure if they will blog about this or if we will need to wait until the parties start and read about it here.


Some of that info will start trickling out as we get closer, but the best and most specific details will come from those attending the first party.


----------



## FoxC63

Happy Memorial Day Weekend Everyone!
Thank you for your service!  Oohrah!!!
​


----------



## Diasmom

Kerrilyn said:


> I really have no idea how this works - saw the discount listed on the thread and asked for information... your snarky response wasn't necessary, but thanks DisDreaming4116!


You're planning on asking a stranger for their discount but consider that response "snarky".


----------



## tinkerbell1991

disneydreamer781 said:


> Were you seriously considering asking a CM at WDW to do this for you? I would only consider this is if I personally knew a CM that could do it for me.





Diasmom said:


> You're planning on asking a stranger for their discount but consider that response "snarky".



My goodness, she asked a question as a newbie which she didn't know the answer to and it now still getting sarcastic comments made back at her even though she's admitted her mistake.
To some it may have seemed an obvious answer but it isn't to others especially if they haven't heard about the cm discounts before.
Geez, leave the woman alone - she now knows that you can't just ask a cm for their discount so end of.


----------



## avic77

Is there a "whose going when" thread?


----------



## bethbuchall

avic77 said:


> Is there a "whose going when" thread?



There is a link to it in the first post.


----------



## FoxC63

avic77 said:


> Is there a "whose going when" thread?



Here's the Official Guest thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...read-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/

Please be sure to read the first page


----------



## Diasmom

tinkerbell1991 said:


> My goodness, she asked a question as a newbie which she didn't know the answer to and it now still getting sarcastic comments made back at her even though she's admitted her mistake.
> To some it may have seemed an obvious answer but it isn't to others especially if they haven't heard about the cm discounts before.
> Geez, leave the woman alone - she now knows that you can't just ask a cm for their discount so end of.


Maybe you're right, maybe an honest question.  You must be a nicer person than me.  I read it and, still do, as someone knowingly asking to use someone's employee discount.  To paraphrase Elsa, I'm going to let it go.


----------



## KCanuck

Hello, Several weeks ago when I was at my 180 day mark for ADRs I noticed that whenever I was searching a MK restaurant it would not let me chose a time after 6pm on party nights. I assumed all the table service restaurants would be closed during the party.  I just noticed on the Disney site and in the first post here that three of the table service restaurants are going to be open during the party.  So I went back to the Disney Dining page and searched (for BOG specifically)  It STILL won't let me search past 6:00pm on party nights!   Will they open up at a later date? Is it walk in only? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Diasmom said:


> Maybe you're right, maybe an honest question.  You must be a nicer person than me.  I read it and, still do, as someone knowingly asking to use someone's employee discount.  To paraphrase Elsa, I'm going to let it go.



I think it's just going off a personal experience that I had where looking back now, I probably sounded like I was asking for a cm favour so to speak in a similar manner.

I'd heard a few years ago (I now know the correct answer) that if you went into the ye old Christmas shop, cm's would sprinkle pixie dust on select guests throughout the day, each day and give them a free ornament. I was told that it was random but obviously the nicer you are to a cm, the more likely you'll be given a free decoration. It was only when i thought it didn't sound right that i actually found out that it is the first person who "opens" the shop each day (more than likely a child) will have their name written on a plaque to say they opened it and select a free decoration.

Some people reading my question probably thought I was super rude and expecting free things but it was an honest mistake and now I've learnt.

P.s I now blame you for getting that song into my head while I've been writing this haha


----------



## FoxC63

For you double dipping fastpass doers there is a new *warning*:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/sdfp-changes-coming-beware-the-6th-of-june.3520747/


----------



## FoxC63

KCanuck said:


> Hello, Several weeks ago when I was at my 180 day mark for ADRs I noticed that whenever I was searching a MK restaurant it would not let me chose a time after 6pm on party nights. I assumed all the table service restaurants would be closed during the party.  I just noticed on the Disney site and in the first post here that three of the table service restaurants are going to be open during the party.  So I went back to the Disney Dining page and searched (for BOG specifically)  It STILL won't let me search past 6:00pm on party nights!   Will they open up at a later date? Is it walk in only? Thank you in advance for your help!



To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.


----------



## davale4

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Some people reading my question probably thought I was super rude and expecting free things but it was an honest mistake and now I've learnt.


Your post never came across that way to me.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

KCanuck said:


> Hello, Several weeks ago when I was at my 180 day mark for ADRs I noticed that whenever I was searching a MK restaurant it would not let me chose a time after 6pm on party nights. I assumed all the table service restaurants would be closed during the party.  I just noticed on the Disney site and in the first post here that three of the table service restaurants are going to be open during the party.  So I went back to the Disney Dining page and searched (for BOG specifically)  It STILL won't let me search past 6:00pm on party nights!   Will they open up at a later date? Is it walk in only? Thank you in advance for your help!



They dont allow you to book fastpass/dining after 6pm on a party night now. Last year they stopped this at 6:30 seems they are stopping earlier this year.


----------



## PBethyJ

I saw there is a guest thread, but is there a costume planning thread (for ideas or help).


----------



## FoxC63

PBethyJ said:


> I saw there is a guest thread, but is there a costume planning thread (for ideas or help).



You're at the perfect place!  This thread is ALL things relevant to Halloween!!!  So what's your plan?


----------



## PBethyJ

FoxC63 said:


> You're at the perfect place!  This thread is ALL things relevant to Halloween!!!  So what's your plan?



There are 4 of us in the family and since we are the Jones family we are all going as Indiana Jones.  Most of the costumes are long sleeved or have leather jackets and pants, in October in Orlando that seems like a death sentence.  I was actually thinking of dressing up as Marion Ravenwood from Raiders of the Lost Ark, I'm worried nobody will know who that is.


----------



## FoxC63

PBethyJ said:


> There are 4 of us in the family and since we are the Jones family we are all going as Indiana Jones.  Most of the costumes are long sleeved or have leather jackets and pants, in October in Orlando that seems like a death sentence.  I was actually thinking of dressing up as Marion Ravenwood from Raiders of the Lost Ark, I'm worried nobody will know who that is.



My husband dressed as Archaeologist and adventurer Indiana Jones but did not wear the leather jacket - no way hosay!  Karen Allen's portrayal of Marion Ravenwood from Raiders of the Lost Ark was awesome!  I really don't think people are *not* going to know who you are.  Don't the sleeves have tabs on them for you to roll up?  I'm thinking seersucker or linen would be great fabric choices.


----------



## PBethyJ

FoxC63 said:


> My husband dressed as Archaeologist and adventurer Indiana Jones but did not wear the leather jacket - no way hosay!  Karen Allen's portrayal of Marion Ravenwood from Raiders of the Lost Ark was awesome!  I really don't think people are *not* going to know who you are.  Don't the sleeves have tabs on them for you to roll up?  I'm thinking seersucker or linen would be great fabric choices.



Thank you so much


----------



## Travelgrrl

For Indy, all you should need is a similar shirt, a fedora, and a whip!  (Can you bring a prop whip, I wonder?)  

If you are Marion and you are with a few Indys, people will definitely know who you are. Those sound like great costumes, and ones I haven't seen at MNSSHP!


----------



## PBethyJ

Travelgrrl said:


> For Indy, all you should need is a similar shirt, a fedora, and a whip!  (Can you bring a prop whip, I wonder?)
> 
> If you are Marion and you are with a few Indys, people will definitely know who you are. Those sound like great costumes, and ones I haven't seen at MNSSHP!



Awesome thank you and I don't know about the whip?  Might be something to avoid just in case.


----------



## FoxC63

PBethyJ said:


> Awesome thank you and I don't know about the whip?  Might be something to avoid just in case.



Nope that's part of Indy's hand!  My husband wore one a few years back and last year someone posted a picture of their Indy full blown costume and had no issues.  This is doable.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Y'all I'm using this three day weekend to bust out my costume and it's actually turning out! Nothing like prepping for Halloween over Memorial Day....


----------



## Bex258

I've just had a couple of days off and a bunch of cancelled plans. I decided to crack on with the costume making, nothing to show just yet but I am making a start on the pouches on the belt that Judy wears. 

I did spend a couple of days working on my trip planner, finding and printing out pictures but after trying glue and a mixed media paste type thing to keep them stuck down it bled the ink onto the paper and didn't stick down. Now its just a mess  wouldn't been so bad had I not spent so much time on it. (I'll post a pic when I get on my laptop later). 

On the September thread Daniela Pose mentioned that booking for the Tiana's ice cream social thing is open. Looks kind of fun but not sure I can do another add on or fit it into my MK/MNSSHP days.


----------



## Bex258

dolewhipdreams said:


> Y'all I'm using this three day weekend to bust out my costume and it's actually turning out! Nothing like prepping for Halloween over Memorial Day....



How is your costume going?


----------



## captaindavidhook

Thought I would ask but since I have never been to a MNSSHP would going twice seem a but extreme? I see all the activities listed and looks like it would be better spread out over two nights then one. Any advice welcomed!


----------



## FoxC63

Several of us do two parties per year, there's so much to do and so little time to get it all done!  I think others have it down to a science where one party they focus on meet & greets and Magic Shots the last party they focus on rides and party specific events; parade, shows and fireworks.


----------



## disneydreamer781

captaindavidhook said:


> Thought I would ask but since I have never been to a MNSSHP would going twice seem a but extreme? I see all the activities listed and looks like it would be better spread out over two nights then one. Any advice welcomed!



I would absolutely love to do the parties twice but I have so much stuff to see with SWGS, HEA, OUAT, and maybe a dessert party as it is. I don't even think I can fit in ROL this coming trip. If you can afford it and have time for it, then go for it!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Yay!!! I just booked and I am finally going to be in Disney during Halloween time!!! Hopefully I can maybe meet up with a few of you!!! Third solo trip for me...


----------



## sheila14

captaindavidhook said:


> Yay!!! I just booked and I am finally going to be in Disney during Halloween time!!! Hopefully I can maybe meet up with a few of you!!! Third solo trip for me...


When are you going?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

PBethyJ said:


> There are 4 of us in the family and since we are the Jones family we are all going as Indiana Jones.  Most of the costumes are long sleeved or have leather jackets and pants, in October in Orlando that seems like a death sentence.  I was actually thinking of dressing up as Marion Ravenwood from Raiders of the Lost Ark, I'm worried nobody will know who that is.


I wear a long sleeved dress as mine and have only had issues hte year it was over 100. I've also worn a costume that involved a cloak gloves and scarf in the same type of weather. A trick is to look for lighter material for the long sleeves/pants. But for the most part when its late at night it usually is chillier and not as bad.


----------



## captaindavidhook

sheila14 said:


> When are you going?


 I will be going from the Sept 24th to October 1st.


----------



## disneydreamer781

FoxC63 said:


> Several of us do two parties per year, there's so much to do and so little time to get it all done!  I think others have it down to a science where one party they focus on meet & greets and Magic Shots the last party they focus on rides and party specific events; parade, shows and fireworks.



If you don't mind me asking, What are Magic Shots?  Although there is "almost" no alcohol at MK, except for beer and wine at some of the restaurants, it sounds like a drinking term. Yeah, we're doing Magic Shots at MK!


----------



## siskaren

disneydreamer781 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, What are Magic Shots?  Although there is "almost" no alcohol at MK, except for beer and wine at some of the restaurants, it sounds like a drinking term. Yeah, we're doing Magic Shots at MK!



They're PhotoPass pictures that have things added to them after they're taken - usually an animated character like Stitch or Tinkerbell, but for MNSSHP they also have one with the hitchhiking ghosts, among others. Post #1 has a list of what ones were available last year.


----------



## FoxC63

disneydreamer781 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, What are Magic Shots?  Although there is "almost" no alcohol at MK, except for beer and wine at some of the restaurants, it sounds like a drinking term. Yeah, we're doing Magic Shots at MK!



Magic Shots are Special Photos and videos, please see Post #4 over here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


----------



## KCanuck

FoxC63 said:


> To reserve your table during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please call (407) 939-3463 or (407) WDW-DINE.
> Please note: Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book a dinner reservation.



Thank you. I bought my party tickets and they show on my account. I called the DINE number. The CM couldn't find availability for any of the three restaurants open on party nights for any party night. She tried a few. Nuthin. She was confused and suggested I ask the concierge service for help because we are staying club level. She didn't think it was an "all the adrs are taken" situation. I'm going to email tomorrow and see what I learn.


----------



## sheila14

captaindavidhook said:


> I will be going from the Sept 24th to October 1st.


Sorry I am going Oct 14


----------



## GillianP1301

Still no sign of the Dessert Party during MNSSHP. I only have experience from last year when it was bookable the same day that the MNSSHP tickets went on sale, does anybody have any experience from previous years? Just wondering if this is the norm or if the delay could mean some changes are coming.


----------



## PolyRob

GillianP1301 said:


> Still no sign of the Dessert Party during MNSSHP. I only have experience from last year when it was bookable the same day that the MNSSHP tickets went on sale, does anybody have any experience from previous years? Just wondering if this is the norm or if the delay could mean some changes are coming.


I remember the MVMCP Holiday Wishes Dessert Party became bookable on June 15th last year, more than a whole month after the party tickets were already on sale. Maybe Halloween is following that this year? The website still shows it is happening.



I just want it booked already! The "near future" doesn't seem soon enough!!


----------



## rstamm

Where is the parade viewing?
Is it benches or a roped off area?
Can you sit in the grassy area to watch the fireworks or is it under tomorrowland terrace?


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Bex258 said:


> How is your costume going?


It's going really well! The skirt turned out great but I'm having to do some editing on the look as a whole since we're going to the 9/1 party and I imagine it will be HOT. The last pieces I need are the top, some argyle socks and maybe some suspenders (though I'm concerned about the logistics of wearing suspenders with a skirt haha)


----------



## PolyRob

rstamm said:


> Where is the parade viewing?
> Is it benches or a roped off area?
> Can you sit in the grassy area to watch the fireworks or is it under tomorrowland terrace?


The viewing for the parade is at the traditional "reserved parade area" (old FP+, Tony package, etc) by the flagpole on Main Street. This is just a roped off area where you stand, and there is a spot for wheelchairs and ECVs. 

Last year, the fireworks were from the Tomorrowland Terrace where you sat at tables with the desserts. The grassy area was not reserved for dessert party guests so anyone could have been there. 

This is JUST SPECULATION, but I wonder if Disney is thinking about making a Plaza Garden viewing area dessert party in addition to the Tomorrowland Terrace one like normal fireworks and that's why it's taking longer to release?!


----------



## rstamm

Thanks
I love the grassy area view


----------



## PolyRob

rstamm said:


> Thanks
> I love the grassy area view


Same, it's a great spot!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

disneydreamer781 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, What are Magic Shots?  Although there is "almost" no alcohol at MK, except for beer and wine at some of the restaurants, it sounds like a drinking term. Yeah, we're doing Magic Shots at MK!


This is one of the magic shots you can get at the party a cauldron with the magic apple.


----------



## disneydreamer781

FeralCatRogue said:


> This is one of the magic shots you can get at the party a cauldron with the magic apple.


Oh I see. That's cool!


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> This is one of the magic shots you can get at the party a cauldron with the magic apple.



I LOVE this picture!  Disney should use it in their ad!!!


----------



## CrimsonCurls

Forgive the total noob question, but can someone point me towards a set of guidelines for what is an acceptable costume for an adult? And I don't mean in terms of no gore, no blood, must not be a "sexy" police officer or the like. I'm a costumer, and I value meticulous construction and "accuracy". I'd love to do a short-haired Rapunzel costume (with wig, in my case) or a Jedi Knight, but I'd be afraid of getting turned away for violating the rules regarding Disney IP. I have a fun back-up idea that involves a light-up skirt, and I can't find anything specifically forbidding lights but I also can't find anything allowing lights on clothing.


----------



## ErinsMommy

CrimsonCurls said:


> Forgive the total noob question, but can someone point me towards a set of guidelines for what is an acceptable costume for an adult? And I don't mean in terms of no gore, no blood, must not be a "sexy" police officer or the like. I'm a costumer, and I value meticulous construction and "accuracy". I'd love to do a short-haired Rapunzel costume (with wig, in my case) or a Jedi Knight, but I'd be afraid of getting turned away for violating the rules regarding Disney IP. I have a fun back-up idea that involves a light-up skirt, and I can't find anything specifically forbidding lights but I also can't find anything allowing lights on clothing.




https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerDressedOccasion

Looking forward to dressing up for the occasion? Learn which costumes you can wear to this event—and those you can’t.

Before brewing up your make-believe best, please read our official costume guidelines for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party—or simply visit Shop Disney Parks to put together the pumpkin-perfect disguise!

*GENERAL*

Disney reserves the right to deny admission to or remove any person wearing attire that is considered inappropriate or could detract from the experience of other Guests.
All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
Costumes must be family-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive, objectionable or violent.
Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
Guests who do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into, and/or removed from, the park unless his or her costume can be modified to meet the above standards.
*GUESTS AGES 13 AND UNDER*

Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.
*GUESTS AGES 14 AND OLDER*

Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)
Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts and hats are acceptable.
Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
Masks of any kind may not be worn.
Please note: all rules and regulations are subject to change without notice.


----------



## CrimsonCurls

ErinsMommy said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerDressedOccasion
> 
> Looking forward to dressing up for the occasion? Learn which costumes you can wear to this event—and those you can’t.
> ....



I'm aware of those rules, but I'm not finding them clear enough. Has anyone on the boards ever done a near recreation of a princess costume with a wig and everything? I'm just afraid that I would somehow be considered a "detraction from the experience of other Guests" and refused entry.


----------



## Cluelyss

CrimsonCurls said:


> I'm aware of those rules, but I'm not finding them clear enough. Has anyone on the boards ever done a near recreation of a princess costume with a wig and everything? I'm just afraid that I would somehow be considered a "detraction from the experience of other Guests" and refused entry.


That is fine as long as you don't pose for photos or sign autographs.


_All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests._


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> That is fine as long as you don't pose for photos or sign autographs.
> 
> 
> _All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests._



In addition to this since you mentioned Rapunzel:

Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)


----------



## FoxC63

CrimsonCurls said:


> I'm aware of those rules, but I'm not finding them clear enough. Has anyone on the boards ever done a near recreation of a princess costume with a wig and everything? I'm just afraid that I would somehow be considered a "detraction from the experience of other Guests" and refused entry.



Yes there have been several who cosplay Disney characters to the degree they often are mistaken as the actual characters.  Your interpretation are wide open here so have fun creating and crafting!  What you understand regarding the "detraction from the experience of other Guests" is correct; daisy dukes to horrifying - those will be refused entry.

EDIT:  Lightup clothing IS acceptable..  Does anyone remember the light-up Castle skirt worn last year?  Really cute I she purchased it at Amazon.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

A earlier post reminded me. Do you guys remember a fellow Dis'er making the light up skirts inspired by the parade dancers as costumes? That was such a great costume.


----------



## FoxC63

This is my all-time favorite cosplayer the ever gorgeous @belleincanada 

MNSSHP 2016:  Post #284, Page 15

Due to the new (2016) costume guidelines she chose to wear her Village Belle costume instead.  Good thing too on her party night it rained.

MNSSHP 2016:  Post #6068, Page 304


----------



## lok1sgrl

KCanuck said:


> Thank you. I bought my party tickets and they show on my account. I called the DINE number. The CM couldn't find availability for any of the three restaurants open on party nights for any party night. She tried a few. Nuthin. She was confused and suggested I ask the concierge service for help because we are staying club level. She didn't think it was an "all the adrs are taken" situation. I'm going to email tomorrow and see what I learn.



I called yesterday and the CM I talked to me said the dining times hadn't been released yet. She said last year they were released in June or July. And like last year, she said dining during MNSSHP can be booked by phone or online. Online, the system assumes you have MNSSHP tickets so anyone can book those times (even those without party tickets who learn without such, they can't keep their dining reservation). Fingers crossed we all get the ADRs we want. Oh, even though I don't intend to do it, she mentioned getting an email last week saying they'd start booking the Halloween dessert parties in August. That's all I got.


----------



## PBethyJ

Cbtexan04 said:


> What do you use your SBs towards? From what I can tell, amazon and walmart gift cards seem to be the best reward.



I cash out with paypal and use it to buy giftcards through BJ's (no membership required)


----------



## GillianP1301

lok1sgrl said:


> I called yesterday and the CM I talked to me said the dining times hadn't been released yet. She said last year they were released in June or July. And like last year, she said dining during MNSSHP can be booked by phone or online. Online, the system assumes you have MNSSHP tickets so anyone can book those times (even those without party tickets who learn without such, they can't keep their dining reservation). Fingers crossed we all get the ADRs we want. Oh, even though I don't intend to do it, she mentioned getting an email last week saying they'd *start booking the Halloween dessert parties in August*. That's all I got.



Thanks for this info. I hate the waiting, but it's nice to have some idea when to expect it.


----------



## PolyRob

lok1sgrl said:


> I called yesterday and the CM I talked to me said the dining times hadn't been released yet. She said last year they were released in June or July. And like last year, she said dining during MNSSHP can be booked by phone or online. Online, the system assumes you have MNSSHP tickets so anyone can book those times (even those without party tickets who learn without such, they can't keep their dining reservation). Fingers crossed we all get the ADRs we want. Oh, even though I don't intend to do it, she mentioned getting an email last week saying they'd start booking the Halloween dessert parties in August. That's all I got.


August?! Thanks for reporting that! The search will continue. Good thing I am always on the Disney site. I will leave and come back from a trip between now and then lol


----------



## ErinsMommy

BigMommaMouse said:


> A earlier post reminded me. Do you guys remember a fellow Dis'er making the light up skirts inspired by the parade dancers as costumes? That was such a great costume.



I need to see this!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> daisy dukes - those will be refused entry.



Well there goes DD's HQ costume.   I KID, she will never walk out of the house like that much less to Disney!


----------



## ErinsMommy

For our first MNSSHP party (Tuesday 9/19) this is how I have our day planned.  DH thinks I have lunch planned WAY too early.  I on the other hand think it'll take more time than he thinks to get to/from DS and by the time we get back, it'll be close to party time.  Any input?

Wake up and have a light breakfast @ Poly club lounge  
Leave around 10:00 a.m. for ADR lunch @ The Boathouse 11:00 a.m.
Leave Boathouse around 12:30-1:00 p.m. and get back to Poly around 2:00 to change into costume 
Leave Poly in costume to head to MK and get there around 3:00 and enter with our PH tickets and get party band probably towards back of park by Fantasyland somewhere.

Is my timing off? Too much time? Too little time?


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> *enter with our PH tickets and get party band probably towards back of park by Fantasyland somewhere*.
> 
> Is my timing off? Too much time? Too little time?



Not sure about the timing as we've never stayed at the Poly.  What stood out to me (see bold) when you enter MK with your party ticket at 3:45/4:00 at the "MNSSHP Entrance" you'll receive your wristbands there along with your free trick or treat bag.  Last year they also gave a ziplock goodie bag to help you get started!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Not sure about the timing as we've never stayed at the Poly.  What stood out to me (see bold) when you enter MK with your party ticket at 3:45/4:00 at the "MNSSHP Entrance" you'll receive your wristbands there along with your free trick or treat bag.  Last year they also gave a ziplock goodie bag to help you get started!



Because we'll likely be entering the park around 2:30-3:00.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Leave Poly in costume to head to MK and get there around 3:00 and *enter with our PH tickets *and get party band probably towards back of park by Fantasyland somewhere.
> 
> 
> ErinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we'll likely be entering the park around 2:30-3:00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my timing off? Too much time? Too little time?
Click to expand...


Okay, but you have "enter with our PH Tickets" and not enter with our park tickets


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, but you have "enter with our PH Tickets" and not enter with our park tickets



Sorry meant enter with our PH (park hopper) tickets


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Sorry meant enter with our PH (park hopper) tickets



Nope, it's my bad!  PH does mean Park Hopper!  I'm loosing it


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Nope, it's my bad!  PH does mean Park Hopper!  I'm loosing it



Its May 31st - home stretch of May and one month closer to our trips. No worries


----------



## PolyRob

ErinsMommy said:


> Because we'll likely be entering the park around 2:30-3:00.


If the monorail is working, it should only take about 10/15 minutes to get to MK from Poly. If not, MK is the next boat stop and that will take a bit longer.

For my second MVMCP in December last year, the monorail broke at GF while I was staying there. The people flooded the boat deck, managers came out explaining more were coming so we could get to our party, etc. It took over an hour for me to get to MK from GF that time. This was after the day I was heading to TTC and rolled back into MK and evacuated.


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> If the monorail is working, it should only take about 10/15 minutes to get to MK from Poly. If not, MK is the next boat stop and that will take a bit longer.
> 
> For my second MVMCP in December last year, the monorail broke at GF while I was staying there. The people flooded the boat deck, managers came out explaining more were coming so we could get to our party, etc. It took over an hour for me to get to MK from GF that time. This was after the day I was heading to TTC and rolled back into MK and evacuated.



We got stuck at Poly when the monorail broke down and we had to be back at CR for the DME bus back home. Panic set in, we raced to the boat dock, just missed one boat, waited for the second, ran from MK to CR and made it with 10 minutes to spare.  Fun times. LOL.


----------



## Lee Matthews

I'm planning to go to one of the parties early September but probably won't have enough money to book for another month. That will be ok won't it? Not like they will sell out?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm planning to go to one of the parties early September but probably won't have enough money to book for another month. That will be ok won't it? Not like they will sell out?



Not likely but I go on the theory anything can happen anytime.


----------



## PolyRob

ErinsMommy said:


> We got stuck at Poly when the monorail broke down and we had to be back at CR for the DME bus back home. Panic set in, we raced to the boat dock, just missed one boat, waited for the second, ran from MK to CR and made it with 10 minutes to spare.  Fun times. LOL.


OMG, that sounds like a nightmare! I'm glad you made it! The monorail is great (convenience, not much more) when it works. When it doesn't, it's infuriating!


----------



## Sherrkel

ErinsMommy said:


> For our first MNSSHP party (Tuesday 9/19) this is how I have our day planned.  DH thinks I have lunch planned WAY too early.  I on the other hand think it'll take more time than he thinks to get to/from DS and by the time we get back, it'll be close to party time.  Any input?
> 
> Wake up and have a light breakfast @ Poly club lounge
> Leave around 10:00 a.m. for ADR lunch @ The Boathouse 11:00 a.m.
> Leave Boathouse around 12:30-1:00 p.m. and get back to Poly around 2:00 to change into costume
> Leave Poly in costume to head to MK and get there around 3:00 and enter with our PH tickets and get party band probably towards back of park by Fantasyland somewhere.
> 
> Is my timing off? Too much time? Too little time?



This will be my first MNSSHP (yay!), but I remember for the first MVMCP that we went to, we spent most of the morning at our resort (since we knew we'd be at the party late), and then had a mid-afternoon lunch at the GF, and went in to MK - it felt more relaxing with nothing planned for the AM. For me personally, it seems like a lot of back and forth going over to DS for early lunch and then back to resort and then to MK. Again, just my opinion.  Also, I found that at MVMCP that there were not many quick service locations open after a certain time so if you wanted to get dinner later, you may want to keep that in mind.  I can't say for sure that's the case with MNSSHP, but if someone here who has been has some input, that is something to consider.  
Have a wonderful time, I know I can't wait to go!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Sherrkel said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP (yay!), but I remember for the first MVMCP that we went to, we spent most of the morning at our resort (since we knew we'd be at the party late), and then had a mid-afternoon lunch at the GF, and went in to MK - it felt more relaxing with nothing planned for the AM. For me personally, it seems like a lot of back and forth going over to DS for early lunch and then back to resort and then to MK. Again, just my opinion.  Also, I found that at MVMCP that there were not many quick service locations open after a certain time so if you wanted to get dinner later, you may want to keep that in mind.  I can't say for sure that's the case with MNSSHP, but if someone here who has been has some input, that is something to consider.
> Have a wonderful time, I know I can't wait to go!



Thank you - unfortunately it's only day we can get to DS Springs and Boathouse is a must for me this trip!  We planned a pool day but then DH threw out a 2 party idea and who am I to say no to that lol


----------



## mum22girlz

ErinsMommy said:


> Leave Poly in costume to head to MK and get there around 3:00 and enter with our PH tickets and get party band probably towards back of park by Fantasyland somewhere.



If you are not going to another park that day, using a PH at 3:00 will use up one of your days.


----------



## ErinsMommy

mum22girlz said:


> If you are not going to another park that day, using a PH at 3:00 will use up one of your days.



Yep, that's why I said PH (park hopper) tickets and not a party ticket.  The difference between a 8 day PH and a 9 day wasn't much at all, so getting into Mk earlier - even if only by an hour or 2 - is worth it for us


----------



## mum22girlz

ErinsMommy said:


> Yep, that's why I said PH (park hopper) tickets and not a party ticket.  The difference between a 8 day PH and a 9 day wasn't much at all, so getting into Mk earlier - even if only by an hour or 2 - is worth it for us



I like the way you think! I never would have considered that.


----------



## Llobal

ErinsMommy said:


> Yep, that's why I said PH (park hopper) tickets and not a party ticket.  The difference between a 8 day PH and a 9 day wasn't much at all, so getting into Mk earlier - even if only by an hour or 2 - is worth it for us


I had to go check this out for myself. Literally less than $11 a person. I waited in the party entrance side last year and was so jealous of the people with Day tickets who got to go through and get their bands while we stood there just waiting and waiting. Smart move. Very very smart.


----------



## AngelDisney

Llobal said:


> I had to go check this out for myself. Literally less than $11 a person. I waited in the party entrance side last year and was so jealous of the people with Day tickets who got to go through and get their bands while we stood there just waiting and waiting. Smart move. Very very smart.



For me to get the 9th day, I only have to pay $10 before taxes. I would rather spend that money to avoid long lines at the front entrance. I am planning to use the Express Bus service from Epcot as I will be staying at BC to bypass the MK security. The challenge though is to get into Epcot in costume. We will pack the ears and tails in our bags then put everything together once we get to MK.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

AngelDisney said:


> For me to get the 9th day, I only have to pay $10 before taxes. I would rather spend that money to avoid long lines at the front entrance. I am planning to use the Express Bus service from Epcot as I will be staying at BC to bypass the MK security. The challenge though is to get into Epcot in costume. We will pack the ears and tails in our bags then put everything together once we get to MK.


I have seen people dining in costume at Epcot during MNSSHP. I think you will be fine.


----------



## ErinsMommy

AngelDisney said:


> For me to get the 9th day, I only have to pay $10 before taxes. I would rather spend that money to avoid long lines at the front entrance. I am planning to use the Express Bus service from Epcot as I will be staying at BC to bypass the MK security. The challenge though is to get into Epcot in costume. We will pack the ears and tails in our bags then put everything together once we get to MK.



I would think the walk through security at Epcot, then the walk to the express bus, then waiting for the bus, it would be faster to go direct to MK from your resort and go through MK security based on recent pics that show a very little wait these days due to the security check-points at the monorail resorts.


----------



## AngelDisney

ErinsMommy said:


> I would think the walk through security at Epcot, then the walk to the express bus, then waiting for the bus, it would be faster to go direct to MK from your resort and go through MK security based on recent pics that show a very little wait these days due to the security check-points at the monorail resorts.



We are planning to grab some food at Epcot before going to MK. That's why. Then maybe a ride on TT.


----------



## FoxC63

Lee Matthews said:


> I'm planning to go to one of the parties early September but probably won't have enough money to book for another month. That will be ok won't it? Not like they will sell out?



Purchasing your September party in July you should be fine.  The only party that sold out early was on Halloween.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Yep, that's why I said PH (park hopper) tickets and not a party ticket.  The difference between a 8 day PH and a 9 day wasn't much at all, so getting into Mk earlier - even if only by an hour or 2 - is worth it for us



Debi, what are your dates for travel?


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Debi, what are your dates for travel?



9/16-9/25, but now getting in around 11:30 p.m. on 9/15.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> 9/16-9/25, but now getting in around 11:30 p.m. on 9/15.



Wow!  What a nice long visit!  We usually do 4 to 5 day visits when we go.


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  What a nice long visit!  We usually do 4 to 5 day visits when we go.



We usually dont go any less than 9 days. 10 days has become the new normal.


----------



## HHMcG

We are one step closer to attending our first MNSSHP.  Booked our flight to Orlando for our Universal trip - Aug 23-30.  We already have a bounceback room booked at Disney for the 29th.  I am just waiting to buy our tickets for the Aug 29th party.  The party will be our only "Disney" this trip.

ETA
I have our party day all planned even though I don't have a ticket yet.

9-10 Transfer by town car from Universal to Contemporary Resort
11:30 boat to Wilderness Lodge
12:00 explore Wilderness Lodge
12:30-1:30 late lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe
1:45 boat to CR
2:15 change into costume / relax
3:15 exit CR walk to MK
3:30 in line for MK party entrance

If our room is ready at CR then we may scrap WCC and just hit the CR pool and QS and relax in our room.


----------



## PBethyJ

I am so excited, part of my Marion Ravenwood costume came today (it's not going to be movie accurate but close enough ).


----------



## VillainFavs

First time party goer here, so maybe a rookie question but some of the above posts got me thinking.

We do have park hopper tickets.  We'll be at Epcot in the morning for a few rides, early lunch at Via Napoli, and then back to Wilderness Lodge to rest for a couple hours before heading over to MK.  If I can get the guys in my family to do anything, it's probably only going to be t-shirts or something--no real costumes.  Not sure that we'll get there super early, but probably around 4:00 or so.

At that point, can we just go through the regular lines with our day ticket?  When do they shut down the regular admission lines? And then we'd hit one of the spots in the park to get our tickets scanned and get our party bands?  Is that easier/less time consuming? 

I had just assumed I'd need to go through the long party line, but wondering now if there's an easier alternative!


----------



## IrishNYC

VillainFavs said:


> First time party goer here, so maybe a rookie question but some of the above posts got me thinking.
> 
> We do have park hopper tickets.  We'll be at Epcot in the morning for a few rides, early lunch at Via Napoli, and then back to Wilderness Lodge to rest for a couple hours before heading over to MK.  If I can get the guys in my family to do anything, it's probably only going to be t-shirts or something--no real costumes.  Not sure that we'll get there super early, but probably around 4:00 or so.
> 
> At that point, can we just go through the regular lines with our day ticket?  When do they shut down the regular admission lines? And then we'd hit one of the spots in the park to get our tickets scanned and get our party bands?  Is that easier/less time consuming?
> 
> I had just assumed I'd need to go through the long party line, but wondering now if there's an easier alternative!


Day visitors can be in the park until 7, but you can use your regular ticket to hop in any time before that, or use your party ticket any time after 4 at the tapstiles.


----------



## VillainFavs

IrishNYC said:


> Day visitors can be in the park until 7, but you can use your regular ticket to hop in any time before that, or use your party ticket any time after 4 at the tapstiles.



Thank you!  I'm just wondering which is the easier option.  Party line at the entrance or regular ticket there and get my band inside the park somewhere.


----------



## Travelgrrl

captaindavidhook said:


> Thought I would ask but since I have never been to a MNSSHP would going twice seem a but extreme? I see all the activities listed and looks like it would be better spread out over two nights then one. Any advice welcomed!



We are going twice; once with a large group of 17 (which is like herding cats, so I doubt we'll see and do as much the first party).  The second party we'll only be a party of 7, so that's the one where we'll do everything we didn't get to in party #1.  Also, you get to wear two different costumes, which is a bonus if you love getting dressed up!



captaindavidhook said:


> I will be going from the Sept 24th to October 1st.



We'll be at the Sept 24th Sunday MNSSHP and Tuesday 26th party too. Will you be going to either of these?



CrimsonCurls said:


> Forgive the total noob question, but can someone point me towards a set of guidelines for what is an acceptable costume for an adult? And I don't mean in terms of no gore, no blood, must not be a "sexy" police officer or the like. I'm a costumer, and I value meticulous construction and "accuracy". I'd love to do a short-haired Rapunzel costume (with wig, in my case) or a Jedi Knight, but I'd be afraid of getting turned away for violating the rules regarding Disney IP. I have a fun back-up idea that involves a light-up skirt, and I can't find anything specifically forbidding lights but I also can't find anything allowing lights on clothing.



I had a light up costume last MNSSHP, and got a lot of great comments from CMs and partygoers; that's completely allowed.  The lights were attached to large wings but I made them soft sculptured so they didn't get in the way of crowds or on rides.

I've seen PERFECT Disney costumes at MNSSHP; that is no worry at all. Make your costume meticulously; Disney will not care.  Just don't set yourself up on Main Street, signing autographs and taking tons of pictures with guests.  It's OK to pose for a photo or two as the night goes on, but don't make it all you do at the party or else you may get warned. The rule is so that someone doesn't come in drunk or acting inappropriately as Cinderella, then displays those behaviors in front of kids, while pretending to actually BE Cinderella.  Well behaved characters won't get a glance, unless it's an appreciative glance over their costume!


----------



## MrTriPod

Cluelyss said:


> Also, that's where the parade starts, so there's much less of a gap between the Headless Horseman and the rest of the parade. If you are down by the flagpole, for example, there's like a 20 minute gap.



If you're at Frontierland for the start of the first Boo to you parade on a sold out night:
1)  How much time should I allow to find a place to sit
2)  How long does it last 

If you're at Main Street for the start of  the second Zootopia Party Patrol and parade on a sold out night:  
1)  How much time should I allow to find a place to sit
2)  How long does it last


----------



## Cluelyss

VillainFavs said:


> Thank you!  I'm just wondering which is the easier option.  Party line at the entrance or regular ticket there and get my band inside the park somewhere.


Depends what time you are arriving. The party line is generally to the right (and the CMs will have signs) so just eyeball it when you arrive. Between 3:30 and 4:30 GA will probably be faster. Earlier than that, the party line won't be moving. After that, it's a toss up.


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> If you're at Frontierland for the start of the first Boo to you parade on a sold out night:
> 1)  How much time should I allow to find a place to sit
> 2)  How long does it last
> 
> If you're at Main Street for the start of  the second Zootopia Party Patrol and parade on a sold out night:
> 1)  How much time should I allow to find a place to sit
> 2)  How long does it last


The parade itself is just shy of 20 minutes. On a sold out night (really any night), for the first parade in Frontierland, the front row spots will likely be claimed 60 minutes in advance. Second parade you can likely grab a spot at the end of Main Street 30-45 minutes out.


----------



## MrTriPod

PolyRob said:


> If the monorail is working, it should only take about 10/15 minutes to get to MK from Poly. If not, MK is the next boat stop and that will take a bit longer.
> 
> For my second MVMCP in December last year, the monorail broke at GF while I was staying there. The people flooded the boat deck, managers came out explaining more were coming so we could get to our party, etc. It took over an hour for me to get to MK from GF that time. This was after the day I was heading to TTC and rolled back into MK and evacuated.



What do you mean if the monorail is working?  Does it break down often?  Should we allow more time for travel in our plans?


----------



## MrTriPod

Cluelyss said:


> The parade itself is just shy of 20 minutes. On a sold out night (really any night), for the first parade in Frontierland, the front row spots will likely be claimed 60 minutes in advance. Second parade you can likely grab a spot at the end of Main Street 30-45 minutes out.



Oh, an hour for the first parade, I did not plan for that.  Thank you.  I'm trying to catch up and there are so many pages since our last visit.


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> Oh, an hour for the first parade, I did not plan for that.  Thank you.  I'm trying to catch up and there are so many pages since our last visit.


Always recommended to see the second parade if you can. Many families will leave after the fireworks.


----------



## MrTriPod

Cluelyss said:


> Always recommended to see the second parade if you can. Many families will leave after the fireworks.



My husband and I will most likely join them as we are in our seventy's.  If we were to meet one character after the fireworks who would you recommend?  We'll be on Main Street and once this is done we'll be heading back to our resort.


----------



## VillainFavs

Cluelyss said:


> Depends what time you are arriving. The party line is generally to the right (and the CMs will have signs) so just eyeball it when you arrive. Between 3:30 and 4:30 GA will probably be faster. Earlier than that, the party line won't be moving. After that, it's a toss up.



How are the lines to get bands once in the park?  I don't want to breeze through general admission, only to be stuck in an even longer line once inside to get my wrist band.


----------



## ErinsMommy

VillainFavs said:


> How are the lines to get bands once in the park?  I don't want to breeze through general admission, only to be stuck in an even longer line once inside to get my wrist band.



Not long at all - there are several locations throughout the park that have CMs giving out the wristbands.  Havent' waited for more than a couple of minutes when we got our MVMCP bands


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> My husband and I will most likely join them as we are in our seventy's.  If we were to meet one character after the fireworks who would you recommend?  We'll be on Main Street and once this is done we'll be heading back to our resort.


I'd pick Mickey in his Halloween finest, right there in Town Square.


----------



## MrTriPod

Cluelyss said:


> I'd pick Mickey in his Halloween finest, right there in Town Square.



We have this in our plans but I'm glad to get a second opinion so thank you.  This is our first time visiting WDW and going to a Halloween party.  Bob and I are very excited!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

MrTriPod said:


> We have this in our plans but I'm glad to get a second opinion so thank you.  This is our first time visiting WDW and going to a Halloween party.  Bob and I are very excited!


I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Travelgrrl said:


> We'll be at the Sept 24th Sunday MNSSHP and Tuesday 26th party too. Will you be going to either of these?
> 
> 
> Those are our two exact party dates too!!!! See you there!!!!!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

VillainFavs said:


> Thank you!  I'm just wondering which is the easier option.  Party line at the entrance or regular ticket there and get my band inside the park somewhere.


If you don't get there until 4, I'd use the party entrance, because you'd need to stop somewhere later for your party wristbands, and the location to get them is not always convenient, whereas if you use the party line they give them to you right there.


----------



## MrTriPod

BigMommaMouse said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time.



Thank you and the same to you.  I see many who are dressing up for Halloween I wonder if Bob and I should.


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> Thank you and the same to you.  I see many who are dressing up for Halloween I wonder if Bob and I should.


Absolutely!!! That's half the fun!

Have a great time, it's an amazing event!!


----------



## MrTriPod

Cluelyss said:


> Absolutely!!! That's half the fun!
> 
> Have a great time, it's an amazing event!!



Thank you Cluelyss.  May I ask what are your costumes?  I also asked you some questions on another thread, I hope to see your response there.


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> Thank you Cluelyss.  May I ask what are your costumes?  I also asked you some questions on another thread, I hope to see your response there.


I think I've answered all your others just now 

This year we are doing Alice in Wonderland costumes (my son and daughter will be Alice and the White Rabbit, hubby and I will be Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum)! 

This will be our 5th party and we just love it!!! We travel in the fall annually now just so we can attend MNSSHP!  Other costumes we've done include Nightmare Before Christmas, Snow White, Haunted Mansion and the Incredibles (see my pic above...that was our first party!)


----------



## MrTriPod

Cluelyss said:


> I think I've answered all your others just now
> 
> This year we are doing Alice in Wonderland costumes (my son and daughter will be Alice and the White Rabbit, hubby and I will be Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum)!
> 
> This will be our 5th party and we just love it!!! We travel in the fall annually now just so we can attend MNSSHP!  Other costumes we've done include Nightmare Before Christmas, Snow White, Haunted Mansion and the Incredibles (see my pic above...that was our first party!)



My grandson says we should dress like Carl & Elizabeth (Ellie) Fredricksen from Disney's movie "UP"!  My daughter-in-law was quick to mention we wouldn't have to change our appearance too much.  I'll just take that with a grain of salt.  They do make a lovely couple.


----------



## VillainFavs

Sarahraegraham said:


> If you don't get there until 4, I'd use the party entrance, because you'd need to stop somewhere later for your party wristbands, and the location to get them is not always convenient, whereas if you use the party line they give them to you right there.



But I've heard there can be a really long line to get in at that point.  I was assuming there wouldn't be as many day guests going in at that hour and the lines would be smaller.  Is that not the case?


----------



## chicagodisneyguy

Apologies if this has been answered upstream....186 pages is a lot to get thru   I've noticed that dinner ressies on party days only go up until 6pm.  Is there any pattern to when they release the dinner reservations that coincide with the party?  We're hoping to get an early CRT for the night we are at the party but I figure once they release them they get snapped up quick.  Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> My grandson says we should dress like Carl & Elizabeth (Ellie) Fredricksen from Disney's movie "UP"!  My daughter-in-law was quick to mention we wouldn't have to change our appearance too much.  I'll just take that with a grain of salt.  They do make a lovely couple.


That would be AMAZING! I do love that movie!!


----------



## Cluelyss

VillainFavs said:


> But I've heard there can be a really long line to get in at that point.  I was assuming there wouldn't be as many day guests going in at that hour and the lines would be smaller.  Is that not the case?


You're correct.


----------



## Cluelyss

MrTriPod said:


> What do you mean if the monorail is working?  Does it break down often?  Should we allow more time for travel in our plans?


Yes and yes!


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> Thank you!  I'm just wondering which is the easier option.  Party line at the entrance or regular ticket there and get my band inside the park somewhere.



I believe it was reported last year that Tortuga Tavern opened up a little earlier and another poster reported they had to wait in line at the same location.  I believe they said there was no one there at 4pm.  @ErinsMommy said it best "anything goes".  It's a gamble.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

VillainFavs said:


> But I've heard there can be a really long line to get in at that point.  I was assuming there wouldn't be as many day guests going in at that hour and the lines would be smaller.  Is that not the case?


YMMV, but we went to two parties last year and didn't have a long wait to get in for either. We got there around 4


----------



## FeralCatRogue

VillainFavs said:


> But I've heard there can be a really long line to get in at that point.  I was assuming there wouldn't be as many day guests going in at that hour and the lines would be smaller.  Is that not the case?


I've not tried regular lines because they were far off from the lines near the buses. But the party lines don't let in til 4pm and I ahd no issues getting in and making a 4:20 CRT.


----------



## PolyRob

VillainFavs said:


> But I've heard there can be a really long line to get in at that point.  I was assuming there wouldn't be as many day guests going in at that hour and the lines would be smaller.  Is that not the case?


Hmm I'm not really sure the regular ticket line will be that much better. Yes, less guests, but also less CMs scanning people in. I entered MK on a MVMCP night around 4:30 last year and only two tapstiles on the left were being used for regular MK guests. The whole right was open for MVMCP.

Last year I entered around 5:30pm for MNSSHP and around 4pm for 2 different MVMCP and all times the line moved pretty quickly. When using the party entrance, you also get to walk the path that spits you out right by the Tomorrowland Terrace. For Halloween you can get your maps, some bags, and a pre-stocked treat bag with larger candy bars in addition to PhotoPass opportunities.


----------



## Bopsie

Travelgrrl said:


> We'll be at the Sept 24th Sunday MNSSHP and Tuesday 26th party too. Will you be going to either of these?



Hi guys, i am doing a solo trip this week! Coming from Scotland and have booked the party on the 26th. I am so excited!


----------



## Alura21

So first time going to the WDW Halloween Party. Anyone know what places to eat during the party or is it recomended that you eat beforehand?


----------



## AngelDisney

Alura21 said:


> So first time going to the WDW Halloween Party. Anyone know what places to eat during the party or is it recomended that you eat beforehand?



I am planning to have QS at Columbia Harbour House. You do want to check the party map for restaurant opening time. They having different opening times and most don't stay open for the entire party.


----------



## Mrspeaks

ErinsMommy said:


> Not long at all - there are several locations throughout the park that have CMs giving out the wristbands.  Havent' waited for more than a couple of minutes when we got our MVMCP bands


If you have already been in the park on a regular park ticket and have hard tickets for the party - not assigned on your band, do they scan them to see your party ticket?


----------



## ErinsMommy

Mrspeaks said:


> If you have already been in the park on a regular park ticket and have hard tickets for the party - not assigned on your band, do they scan them to see your party ticket?



Can either link to your magic band or bring your hard plastic party ticket which they can scan - -- and then you get party band


----------



## FoxC63

@Bopsie  to the party!


----------



## Farro

Alura21 said:


> So first time going to the WDW Halloween Party. Anyone know what places to eat during the party or is it recomended that you eat beforehand?



We are doing a late lunch at Whispering Canyon for our "big" meal of the day. At the party we will just snack as needed!  Or split a counter service.


----------



## FoxC63

Alura21 said:


> So first time going to the WDW Halloween Party. Anyone know what places to eat during the party or is it recommended that you eat beforehand?



Many eat a large meal before and will pick up a snack at QS later.  You can eat your snack while standing in line for a meet & greet.


----------



## Stuarotra

We are arriving in the morning on August 25th. We have party tickets for that evening. I have read that we can make fast pass selections until 6 or so. Will I be able to make those selections at 60 days just using my party ticket? We are staying at the Poly. We have 4 day park hoppers but I don't want to use it that first night, the party night. Thanks everyone. This thread is very helpful!!


----------



## IrishNYC

Stuarotra said:


> We are arriving in the morning on August 25th. We have party tickets for that evening. I have read that we can make fast pass selections until 6 or so. Will I be able to make those selections at 60 days just using my party ticket? We are staying at the Poly. We have 4 day park hoppers but I don't want to use it that first night, the party night. Thanks everyone. This thread is very helpful!!


Yes, as long as the party ticket is on the same MDE as your resort reservation you can make FPs 60 days out for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30.


----------



## Stuarotra

IrishNYC said:


> Yes, as long as the party ticket is on the same MDE as your resort reservation you can make FPs 60 days out for 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6:30.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## famsen

Does anyone know the best date to be at the party between September 24th or September 26th? I went at the end of September last year on a Tuesday and it eventually sold out and was packed. I have no idea why it would be exceptionally crowded on a Tuesday-I was thinking it would be the opposite given it's a school night and mid week. So I am wondering if there is a reason to think Sunday the 26th would be any less crowded. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## AntJulie

We were at the sold out party on a Sunday (Sept 25th) last year. I would choose a different day.


----------



## Doug S

famsen said:


> Does anyone know the best date to be at the party between September 24th or September 26th? I went at the end of September last year on a Tuesday and it eventually sold out and was packed. I have no idea why it would be exceptionally crowded on a Tuesday-I was thinking it would be the opposite given it's a school night and mid week. So I am wondering if there is a reason to think Sunday the 26th would be any less crowded. Any thoughts are appreciated.


Touring Plans released their predictions for the parties for free. They think the 26th will be less crowded, but with the way WDW crowds work, who knows.


----------



## famsen

AntJulie said:


> We were at the sold out party on a Sunday (Sept 25th) last year. I would choose a different day.



Oh wow. I also am pretty sure that Tuesday sold out too and I imagine Friday would be bad since it's a weekend. Ugh. So many decisions.


----------



## FoxC63

famsen said:


> Does anyone know the best date to be at the party between September 24th or September 26th? I went at the end of September last year on a Tuesday and it eventually sold out and was packed. I have no idea why it would be exceptionally crowded on a Tuesday-I was thinking it would be the opposite given it's a school night and mid week. So I am wondering if there is a reason to think Sunday the 26th would be any less crowded. Any thoughts are appreciated.



Last year Sunday, Sept. 25th was the last day for Military and CM discounted tickets, discounts were also given to AP, DVC and for Advance Purchase and this year the discounts mirror Sunday, Sept 24th.  With the possibility for a sell out I'd choose the Tuesday, Sept 26th.

And no Tuesday did not sell out last year.


----------



## famsen

Thanks for the replies. I have my tickets for the 26th


----------



## Travelgrrl

Bopsie said:


> Hi guys, i am doing a solo trip this week! Coming from Scotland and have booked the party on the 26th. I am so excited!



If you'd like to meet up with our family, we'd love to tour with a Scottish lass at the party on the 26th!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Alura21 said:


> So first time going to the WDW Halloween Party. Anyone know what places to eat during the party or is it recomended that you eat beforehand?


I'm going solo to as well. I will be attending the MNSSHP party too! Maybe I will see you...


----------



## JustinTheFox

FoxC63 said:


> Just saw this and had to share ....
> 
> View attachment 235862
> 
> OMG!!! How darn cute!


Hi mamma its me Justin!


----------



## FoxC63

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!



Hi baby!  I think we'll have to talk real soon


----------



## FoxC63

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!



 to our party!  

Please feel free to say "hi" to my boy!


----------



## bethbuchall

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!





FoxC63 said:


> to our party!
> 
> Please feel free to say "hi" to my boy!



Hello!  and


----------



## AngelDisney

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!



Hi Justin!  Welcome to Disboards!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!


Hi Justin. Enjoy the boards.


----------



## avic77

Hi justin!


----------



## Stuarotra

Hi Justin!!! Welcome!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Welcome Justin!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!


 to DISboards, Justin! You've joined a great thread!


----------



## JustinTheFox

Cluelyss said:


> Welcome Justin!!!


Thanks sry we won't be able to see u thin year.


----------



## JustinTheFox

hiroMYhero said:


> to DISboards, Justin! You've joined a great thread!


My momma talks alot about u!


----------



## hiroMYhero

JustinTheFox said:


> My momma talks alot about u!


She's great! Have you joined her planning thread?


----------



## FoxC63

Yes my friends I'll be monitoring this thread MORE carefully!    Thank you all so much!!!

Love you Justin!


----------



## FoxC63

hiroMYhero said:


> She's great! Have you joined her planning thread?



He's read my thread on my computer but has not found it on his.  He's getting ready for bed now.  I was totally shocked he created his own account.  Then again I was really shocked when we had a $100+ bill from him adding games to his collection.  DH forgot to erase our credit card info  I now own his allowance for the next 5 months!


----------



## Cluelyss

JustinTheFox said:


> Thanks sry we won't be able to see u thin year.


Me too! 2018 here we come!


----------



## AngelDisney

FoxC63 said:


> He's read my thread on my computer but has not found it on his.  He's getting ready for bed now.  I was totally shocked he created his own account.  Then again I was really shocked when we had a $100+ bill from him adding games to his collection.  DH forgot to erase our credit card info  I now own his allowance for the next 5 months!



Cherish these sweet memories! Kids grow up so fast!! This reminds me of DD when she got her first email account at 7 and emailed me to wish me a good day at work. I sure miss that a lot!


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> Cherish these sweet memories! Kids grow up so fast!! This reminds me of DD when she got her first email account at 7 and emailed me to wish me a good day at work. I sure miss that a lot!



Agreed!  I'm soaking in as much as I can.  Justin is a very kindhearted young man and showers us with loving everyday.  Kirk and I have been married for 30 years and it took us 15 years to have our son.  Not only was he worth the arduous struggle (it was hard for me to get pregnant), he's been a blessing since day one. 

EDIT:  Had to add a few things as it didn't sound the way I meant it to.


----------



## mistyinca

Welcome Justin!!


----------



## yulilin3

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!


Hi!!!! And


----------



## FoxC63

My son will be thrilled when he wakes up tomorrow!  Thank you!


----------



## PolyRob

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!


----------



## margievis

Hi Justin!


----------



## lovingeire

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!



Hi Justin!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Well after 8 weeks of promises and assurances this company in the UK would be shipping my daughter's light up tutu for her Periwinkle costume, they just refunded my money and canceled the order.  I'm a mix of really annoyed and disappointed that they kept assuring me it was getting done and would be shipped only to just disappoint my daughter by not doing what they promised.  So off to find a new one.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

ErinsMommy said:


> Well after 8 weeks of promises and assurances this company in the UK would be shipping my daughter's light up tutu for her Periwinkle costume, they just refunded my money and canceled the order.  I'm a mix of really annoyed and disappointed that they kept assuring me it was getting done and would be shipped only to just disappoint my daughter by not doing what they promised.  So off to find a new one.


That's a bummer. 
Have you thought of making one with just a tutu and some light up glow sticks?
I know you would have rather have the tutu instead of a refund, at least you got the refund to get another one.


----------



## ErinsMommy

BigMommaMouse said:


> That's a bummer.
> Have you thought of making one with just a tutu and some light up glow sticks?
> I know you would have rather have the tutu instead of a refund, at least you got the refund to get another one.



I haven't, I'm not really crafty and the one they were going to make my daughter just fell in love with.  So anything less at this point she wont be happy with so hoping something will still work out with that company but if not, hopefully i'll find something else that catches her eye.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Well after 8 weeks of promises and assurances this company in the UK would be shipping my daughter's light up tutu for her Periwinkle costume, they just refunded my money and canceled the order.  I'm a mix of really annoyed and disappointed that they kept assuring me it was getting done and would be shipped only to just disappoint my daughter by not doing what they promised.  So off to find a new one.



So sorry to hear this I know how excited you were when you found it.  I was wondering what was taking so long for you to post pictures of DD wearing it.  I'm glad you got a refund, now onto purchasing an even better tutu that I'm sure you'll find!


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Hello Justin! And welcome!  Your mama is one very nice lady and we like having her around. I'm sure we will feel the same about you!


----------



## FoxC63

@disneybeautyfnp  I think you're using the wrong avatar - You're just pure sugar!
I haven't seen you on the boards lately, is everything okay? Working hard?


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> @disneybeautyfnp  I think you're using the wrong avatar - You're just pure sugar!
> I haven't seen you on the boards lately, is everything okay? Working hard?



Awe Thank you! I've been here, just been reading and researching. Seems like I see something posted then I'm off to research it. I have been on the Pandora thread a lot trying to get through the 300+ pages posted over there. I'm in the 130s reading pages on Pandora thread. Seems like I will never get that thread caught up!


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Awe Thank you! I've been here, just been reading and researching. Seems like I see something posted then I'm off to research it. I have been on the Pandora thread a lot trying to get through the 300+ pages posted over there. I'm in the 130s reading pages on Pandora thread. Seems like I will never get that thread caught up!



I would wait, the op is just now getting back and will do a trip report with photos.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Welcome to DIS Justin!


----------



## AngelDisney

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Awe Thank you! I've been here, just been reading and researching. Seems like I see something posted then I'm off to research it. I have been on the Pandora thread a lot trying to get through the 300+ pages posted over there. I'm in the 130s reading pages on Pandora thread. Seems like I will never get that thread caught up!



I hear you! I spent the entire weekend reading that thread and finally got it done! OMG!! Loads of info to digest there!


----------



## camnhan

Roobear77 said:


> I am so excited for this year's party.  It will be our first time.  We've been to MVMCP, and we loved it, so have high hopes for the Halloween party.  We will be at Fort Wilderness from Sept 26 to Oct 6, with October 1st being my daughter's 6th birthday.  We are planning to go to the party that night.  What a great way to celebrate a birthday!


We are doing Sept 29th for our sons bday as well!! I can't wait...I am hoping he will be as excited as I am


----------



## camnhan

famy27 said:


> We're in IL. I think it's probably just our district, but we are the second-biggest district in the state. This is the first time since DD has been in school (she'll be in 6th grade next year) that we have had a four-day weekend in October. I was very surprised and happy when I saw the calendar. I had no plans at all to go this fall, but I could not pass up the chance to do MNSSHP, since it's one of our very favorite Disney events.


Nope...not just you  we are in the corn fields of IL and have a 4 day over Columbus day every year...


----------



## camnhan

OK have been reading a ton of these posts and you all have me worried  We were going down for 6 days but so far have only done 3 day PH and then are planning on the MNSSHP ticket for one day.....are we really going to have to wait a long long time to get in around 4? Can I add a single day ticket maybe and go in earlier if we decide??


----------



## ErinsMommy

camnhan said:


> OK have been reading a ton of these posts and you all have me worried  We were going down for 6 days but so far have only done 3 day PH and then are planning on the MNSSHP ticket for one day.....are we really going to have to wait a long long time to get in around 4? Can I add a single day ticket maybe and go in earlier if we decide??



if you have PH you can add a day to those but I don't think you can add a separate one day one park ticket. I priced out a 3 day PH vs a 4 day PH and for 3 people it's $195 difference. IMO not worth it unless you plan on going for a full morning or early afternoon onwards.  My 8 day PH to add another day for same 3 people was only about $32 so totally worth it!


----------



## Schmoove

Have no real clue what to expect but we have our tickets for 9/26. We are taking our daughter for her first birthday. 

Haven't been to Disney in 20 years so have no value to add but I want to thank the experts here for helping me plan this trip out.


----------



## Mollymovacca

famsen said:


> Thanks for the replies. I have my tickets for the 26th


See you there!! We are doing both the 24th and 26th!!


----------



## GrumpyGal43

*Question:  Do you need a park ticket in addition to the Halloween party ticket?  Or just the party ticket to attend the party?*


----------



## Stuarotra

I'm trying to post a picture of my "costume" but apparently I have no idea what I'm doing. Can anyone explain how to do this? I'm trying from my phone. Perhaps I should try from my computer?


----------



## abnihon

Did Jack and Sally sign last year or give out a card?


----------



## famy27

camnhan said:


> Nope...not just you  we are in the corn fields of IL and have a 4 day over Columbus day every year...



Ours is Oct 26-29 this year. Very weird, but I will take it. So close to Halloween but not actually on it, so my DDs can trick-or-treat at MNSSHP and at home.


----------



## monique5

abnihon said:


> Did Jack and Sally sign last year or give out a card?



Just a card was passed put by the CM.


----------



## monique5

GrumpyGal43 said:


> *Question:  Do you need a park ticket in addition to the Halloween party ticket?  Or just the party ticket to attend the party?*



See Post #1
*When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *
*2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets went on sale prior to prices being released.*

2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.


----------



## IrishNYC

GrumpyGal43 said:


> *Question:  Do you need a park ticket in addition to the Halloween party ticket?  Or just the party ticket to attend the party?*


You only need the party ticket to get in at 4pm on the day of the party.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Stuarotra said:


> I'm trying to post a picture of my "costume" but apparently I have no idea what I'm doing. Can anyone explain how to do this? I'm trying from my phone. Perhaps I should try from my computer?


You should be able to do it from either your phone or computer. Just below the text box is a button that says "Upload a File."  One your phone, click that and select the file source (eg, Photo Library). Then select your picture. Note that there is a size limit on files so make sure it's not a huge file. That should add it to the message!

Edit: I had a typo. The 2nd to last sentence should have said 'note', instead of 'not'.


----------



## Stuarotra

dolewhipdreams said:


> You should be able to do it from either your phone or computer. Just below the text box is a button that says "Upload a File."  One your phone, click that and select the file source (eg, Photo Library). Then select your picture. Not that there is a size limit on files so make sure it's not a huge file. That should add it to the message!


Thank you, I tried that and it said that the file was too large. I was hoping there was a secret to it that I wasn't figuring out. Oh well...... thanks for he help!!


----------



## GrumpyGal43

IrishNYC said:


> You only need the party ticket to get in at 4pm on the day of the party.



Thank you


----------



## GrumpyGal43

monique5 said:


> See Post #1
> *When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale?
> 2017 - Tickets go on sale on May 10th. Tickets went on sale prior to prices being released.*
> 
> 2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
> Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.




Thank you


----------



## PolyRob

Stuarotra said:


> Thank you, I tried that and it said that the file was too large. I was hoping there was a secret to it that I wasn't figuring out. Oh well...... thanks for he help!!


Hmm if you are on your phone, maybe try taking a screenshot of the image and uploading it? That may make it a lower resolution image and smaller file size.


----------



## Penguinempress

This will be my first Halloween party (so excited!!! ) I love all things Halloween and am excited about dressing up - I have a Minnie Mouse costume so I think I'll be wearing that but am not sure how hot it will be (I'll be there September 22nd). Does anyone have costume photos to share?


----------



## Stuarotra

PolyRob said:


> Hmm if you are on your phone, maybe try taking a screenshot of the image and uploading it? That may make it a lower resolution image and smaller file size.


Thanks!! Great idea!! I will try it!!


----------



## Stuarotra

Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## PolyRob

Stuarotra said:


> View attachment 242341 Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!



Yay, so glad it worked!

I totally see Winnie the Pooh and it definitely looks like a "cooler" version for the August weather!


----------



## Travelgrrl

Stuarotra said:


> View attachment 242341 Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!



Adorable Winnie the Pooh Disneybounding!


----------



## AngelDisney

Stuarotra said:


> View attachment 242341 Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!



I showed the pic to DD19 and told her that would be what Disney bounding looked like and right away she recognized it's Winnie the Pooh! One Disney bounding success score!


----------



## Stuarotra

AngelDisney said:


> I showed the pic to DD19 and told her that would be what Disney bounding looked like and right away she recognized it's Winnie the Pooh! One Disney bounding success score!


Yay!! That makes me happy! Thanks! My husband is doing iron man. Red shorts, iron man shirt and iron man baseball cap.


----------



## Stuarotra

Travelgrrl said:


> Adorable Winnie the Pooh Disneybounding!


Thank you!


----------



## Corbie

Hey, there. My husband and grown daughter and I will be visiting Orlando for our first time in October. We were aware of Halloween celebrations, but had no idea that a separate ticket must be purchased. We pre-bought regular tickets when we made our room reservations.

Right now we're trying to decide:

1) Is it worth spending an extra $300 for five hours' worth of party?
2) Are regular Magic Kingdom tickets normally discounted during party days? As I understand it, if we choose not to buy the party tickets, we will be required to leave MK at 7PM instead of staying until closing.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Hi Corbie, 
I'm going to move you to the main Theme Parks board where there are 2 threads on MNSSHP. 

I'll try to Merge you into the main MNSSHP thread where there are a lot of experts who can answer your questions.


----------



## Corbie

Thanks! I had found that thread and then couldn't find it again when I wanted to ask my question! I appreciate it.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Corbie said:


> 1) Is it worth spending an extra $300 for five hours' worth of party?
> 2) Are regular Magic Kingdom tickets normally discounted during party days? As I understand it, if we choose not to buy the party tickets, we will be required to leave MK at 7PM instead of staying until closing.



1) Only you can decide that for yourself....but I think most people on this thread would say YES!  totally worth it
2) Regular MK tickets are not discounted on party days and yes, without a party ticket you will be required to leave by 7pm


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Stuarotra said:


> View attachment 242341 Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!


So cute!


----------



## IrishNYC

Corbie said:


> 1) Is it worth spending an extra $300 for five hours' worth of party?
> 2) Are regular Magic Kingdom tickets normally discounted during party days? As I understand it, if we choose not to buy the party tickets, we will be required to leave MK at 7PM instead of staying until closing.



1. You can enter MK starting at 4pm with a party ticket. That gives you 8ish hours in the park.
2. No, regular entry tickets are regular price, no discount. Closing time for regular tickets is 7pm on party days. The crowd is swept for those without party credentials.


----------



## Corbie

It is a bit of a shock to a noob to find out that our full day tickets aren't for the entire day! I did a bit of hunting last night and saw that other parks do the same thing. Are the Christmas parties also special tickets? I had no idea!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Corbie said:


> It is a bit of a shock to a noob to find out that our full day tickets aren't for the entire day! I did a bit of hunting last night and saw that other parks do the same thing. Are the Christmas parties also special tickets? I had no idea!


Yes, Christmas party is also a hard ticket event.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Corbie said:


> It is a bit of a shock to a noob to find out that our full day tickets aren't for the entire day! I did a bit of hunting last night and saw that other parks do the same thing. Are the Christmas parties also special tickets? I had no idea!



If your park tickets are hoppers, you can go the Magic Kingdom for most of the day, then go to a different park that evening, therefore you miss no park time. If they're not hoppers, you can go to a different park on MNSSHP days and avoid the Magic Kingdom.

When planning future fall trips, you might want to avoid paying for a park ticket for one day of your trip (say you have 6 days to tour, you only buy a 5 day pass, for instance) and then get MNSSHP tickets for the day you don't plan to use your park tickets. As has been noted, you can get in at 4:00 PM and therefore get 8 hours of fun in, which makes more economic sense, as you also save the cost of an extra park day.


----------



## siskaren

Travelgrrl said:


> When planning future fall trips, you might want to avoid paying for a park ticket for one day of your trip (say you have 6 days to tour, you only buy a 5 day pass, for instance) and then get MNSSHP tickets for the day you don't plan to use your park tickets. As has been noted, you can get in at 4:00 PM and therefore get 8 hours of fun in, which makes more economic sense, as you also save the cost of an extra park day.



A party ticket costs a lot more than adding a day to a 5 day ticket. Currently, a 6 day ticket costs $20 more than a 5 day.


----------



## Cluelyss

Okay, so we just added a day to our trip as the difference in flight prices more than made up for an extra night's stay (love Disney math!). So now I'm wondering if we should add a second party...realizing, of course, that would totally negate any savings....but it IS a discounted night....


----------



## avic77

FoxC63 said:


> For you double dipping fastpass doers there is a new *warning*:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/sdfp-changes-coming-beware-the-6th-of-june.3520747/



was that thread deleted? I can't find it for update


----------



## FoxC63

avic77 said:


> was that thread deleted? I can't find it for update



Yes.


----------



## avic77

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.


Well crap. Is there an update thread? Obviously today the hole.closed im just curious how it was handled on the ground


----------



## FoxC63

avic77 said:


> Well crap. Is there an update thread? Obviously today the hole.closed im just curious how it was handled on the ground



No.  I'm waiting to hear back whether a new thread will emerge.


----------



## avic77

Ok sorry to go off topic on this thread. Just couldnt find anything in search and your post came up.

I. Am adding MNSSHP tickets to my week  cant decided between sunday 9/10 or tuesday 9/12


----------



## FoxC63

@monique5  under "*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*"
_*
FastPass+ FAQs*_
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/

has been deleted.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to *SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.)


----------



## Travelgrrl

siskaren said:


> A party ticket costs a lot more than adding a day to a 5 day ticket. Currently, a 6 day ticket costs $20 more than a 5 day.



Sure, I know that. However, the questioner already had their park passes, and didn't say how long they were for versus the length of stay - and wondered if it was worth adding them on a day they were already using park passes.

You wouldn't save much in the scenario I mentioned, but for their family of four it would offset the $300 price they quoted for MNSSHP tickets by $80, or about 27% for that day. For shorter stays than 5-6 days it might be more.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Did Jack and Sally sign last year or give out a card?



I created TWO printable pdf's; Character List and Trick or Treat look for on my thread over here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> View attachment 242341 Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!



Love your costume and it should be perfect for August weather!  Disneybounding is awesome!!!


----------



## lindsayjs

I bought my tickets! Now to figure out some costumes!


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> No.  I'm waiting to hear back whether a new thread will emerge.


No new thread coming. It appears that it has been decided it violates disney's terms of service for MDE.


----------



## Art08

Me and my husband bought tickets for the first of November, and I was able to buy us Universal tickets as well. I am so excited, this will be an awesome honeymoon


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> No new thread coming. It appears that it has been decided it violates disney's terms of service for MDE.



This is exactly what I've been hearing as well.


----------



## lovingeire

I bought a bunch of gifts cards from BJ's and they arrived today so I purchased my ticket for the party on November 1st and will officially be there!  (Not that there was a doubt, but still!)  Always nice to have something checked off the list prep wise!


----------



## 123SA

I'll be going to MK on a MNSSHP night, but I won't be staying for the party. (Going on a different night!)  The park is listed at closing at 7pm.   Can we continue to go rides up to 7pm?  At 6:45pm we can get into a 25 minute space mountain line?  Then leave directly after?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

123SA said:


> I'll be going to MK on a MNSSHP night, but I won't be staying for the party. (Going on a different night!)  The park is listed at closing at 7pm.   Can we continue to go rides up to 7pm?  At 6:45pm we can get into a 25 minute space mountain line?  Then leave directly after?


Yes


----------



## DonaldDuck77

123SA said:


> I'll be going to MK on a MNSSHP night, but I won't be staying for the party. (Going on a different night!)  The park is listed at closing at 7pm.   Can we continue to go rides up to 7pm?  At 6:45pm we can get into a 25 minute space mountain line?  Then leave directly after?



Yes. Even a 60 minute line at 6:59.


----------



## 123SA

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...

1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides

2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol


----------



## PolyRob

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides
> 
> 2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol



For question 1...
The candy bags are very small, and you can get multiple bags. I would say a drawstring bag isn't necessarily the best since it could be hot and you will have chocolate resting on your back. My friend did this and it was also a little heavy for her (we did collect about 15 lbs each).

I personally just dumped the smaller bags into one larger bag and carried that around. Once the small bag got full, I dumped it back into the big bag. You could use any type of trick-or-treat bag or shopping bag. I had not previously thought it out before my trip and doubled a Disney Parks merchandise bag. Worked great!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides
> 
> 2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  *Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol*


I have a Disney Mrs.Potts costume from 2004 when they sold adult costumes at the Disney Store.
When we were discuss costumes, some Beauty and Beast ones that came up were, Lumiere (gold pants and gold long sleeve shirt with orange gloves and hat), Cogsworth (brown pants, brown shirt with light sleeves, maybe some makeup as clock hands) Featherduster (black leggings with a black and white tutu and long sleeve white shirt)
I did see ready to buy costumes for a lot of B&B characters on a quick google search too.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides
> 
> 2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol



For Mrs. Potts, you could wear a long sleeved white shirt and use fabric marker to draw her eyes, eyebrows, and mouth.  Either cut off one sleeve and sew a gold sleeve in it's place, or paint/ color one sleeve gold. Then, you can do the "I'm a little teapot" pose with the arm in the white sleeve being the spout and the gold sleeved arm being the handle. For the bottom purple/pink/blue/gold part of Mrs Potts, you could maybe try to find a tutu with similar coloring, or you could use a gold ribbon wrapped around the bottom of your shirt, around 4-6 inches from the bottom. Then use fabric marker to color the purple/blue/pink/gold design below the ribbon on the bottom of the shirt. Get a cheap purple bucket hat or beanie and cut it down to the size you want for Mrs. Potts lid. Use fabric glue and attach gold pipe cleaners around the edge as you form the edges to give it that wavy look. Use fabric glue to secure a pink craft pom pom in the middle of the top of the hat.


----------



## Travelgrrl

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides
> 
> 2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol



French maid's costumes are common and inexpensive, and could add a feather duster and a feathered fascinator and be that; perhaps your husband could be Gaston with a long sleeved red shirt with fake muscles sewn in, and your son could be the Beast with a blue long sleeved jacket or shirt with a little bit of brown fake fur around the cuffs and neck to suggest 'beastliness'?  And maybe a headband or beanie with fur ears on them?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides


I used a over the shoulder large bag i got for a dollar, around september you can get cheap bags in dollar stores that are worht it more the small bag wont be enough for a kid




DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> 2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol



You could do beast with scraggly wig and if you get some cheap clothes to tatter up at some places. Mrs Potts is a bit harder you could do an older time dress and maybe use accessories like carrying chip.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

PolyRob said:


> For question 1...
> The candy bags are very small, and you can get multiple bags



I didn't know that you could get multiple bags. Do you just go up to a cm once your bag is full and ask for another one?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I didn't know that you could get multiple bags. Do you just go up to a cm once your bag is full and ask for another one?


Yes!


----------



## waydownunder

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Can't wait to attend on November 1st.  A few Qs for you...
> 
> 1) Candy Bags- looks like they have handles, have any of you brought a draw string backpack to use instead?  I feel like my kids will not want to carry the candy all around the party and on rides
> 
> 2) Q for Creative minds- We have a BBB appt for my DD at 2:50pm on the day of our party (we have APs so heading to MK early)  She cannot wait to transform into Belle and we would LOVE to surprise her by having the rest of the family dress as characters from Beauty and Beast as well and surprise her.  I am having a hard time coming up with costume ideas that aren't crazy expensive.  I was thinking DH could be Beast (any costume ideas?), DS (11) Gaston (he will not like this at all.  I am thinking we just find a Gaston like shirt and call it a day), and me?  I have no clue who I should be!  Mrs Potts?  Where would i find a Tea pot costume lol



I have made hubby and I drawstring backpacks so we can put souvinirs and treats in them and hope they will be easier to carry around.  Hopefully this works for us.


----------



## Bex258

Ok so Disboards had stopped notifying me again.

Hi Justin 



Stuarotra said:


> View attachment 242341 Yay!! It worked!! Thanks @PolyRob !!! This is my version of Winnie the Pooh, disney bounding. I'm going August 25th, so I know it's going to be crazy hot..... but I still wanted to get in the spirit.  I'm so excited!!



I love your outfit.

I was going to post some pictures up of trip related items and a bit on my costume but my internet is not having any of it. I'll try again a bit later.


----------



## Bex258

Ok, so I decorated some SD card cases that are going to hold my extra SD cards as I intend to film as well as take a lot of pictures. (Last time I took around 2000 and used up an 8GB card. I don't delete photos even bad ones until I get home because deleting them on the camera can corrupt the card and then you loose all of it. It happened to my sister when she was doing a photography project at school. I think after using special software she recovered a bit but never got it all back).



I did a suitcase, a S.H.E.I.L.D briefcase and the budget box (a UK thing) because it was red.

I also purchased a pouch from eBay that can hold a phone. I'm not going to use the string strap it came with, I have a Disney World lanyard so it doesn't hurt my neck. I wanted somewhere to put my phone whilst using my camera but having it near by so I can swap between the two. I took some of my faux leather fabric, cut out a Mickey head, glued it with fabric glue and as it wasn't 100% stuck I stitched around it.



I re-did my planner. This book already had the symbols stamped on. I may add the Mickey head cut out I have bit it might be too crowded.



I went with hand drawing/tracing things mostly on the inside this time.
A list of drinks I want to try - picking one or two from Trader Sam's


Some of the souvenirs I want to buy/look at (thinking about it before hand helps me think about it and make decisions, trying to avoid impulse buys/regrets at not buying).



And my departure page so I can add notes to it.



I'm using my planner is just a handy quick reference to all my plans especially if I have trouble with the internet whilst there or MDE. Although my service provider gives me the same minutes/text and data as I do in UK for the US (so I don't have to wait for WiFi thankfully), my contract has 12 GB of data per month, may actually Skype/call on What's app my family whilst in the parks 

And yesterday was 100 days on my countdown so today I'm at 99 days, finally into double digits.


----------



## Gophers

So interesting thing just happened. Went to check on Hallowishes for Sept 26th and times showed up. Was able to click on the 26th, 2 tickets but when I hit continue it stopped. Tried to go back and now no dates


----------



## Tiffany_m15

What will you miss during the parade if you don't sit on Main Street? During the Christmas Party it snows...Does anything special like that happen during the Halloween Party Parade?


----------



## abnihon

Tiffany_m15 said:


> What will you miss during the parade if you don't sit on Main Street? During the Christmas Party it snows...Does anything special like that happen during the Halloween Party Parade?



Nope.  Nothing except having the castle in the background.  We watched from Frontierland.  Some say it's better because it's darker and spookier.  and of course less crowded. Lol.  We're going to two parties this year.  May try and watch one parade on Main St just for the pics with castle in the background.


----------



## Bex258

Gophers said:


> So interesting thing just happened. Went to check on Hallowishes for Sept 26th and times showed up. Was able to click on the 26th, 2 tickets but when I hit continue it stopped. Tried to go back and now no dates



How odd. I couldn't view park opening times for around that time today on the MDE. Maybe they have an update going through? I saw something on the DIS news that involved the hotel bookings so maybe this got an update too.


----------



## Gophers

Bex258 said:


> How odd. I couldn't view park opening times for around that time today on the MDE. Maybe they have an update going through? I saw something on the DIS news that involved the hotel bookings so maybe this got an update too.


I went back in this morning and it's allowing to pick a day and time but when you push continue now it puts the request  in the itinerary


----------



## ErinsMommy

If ok I'm going to post this in this thread as well as the other MNSSHP thread (and I made my own post too).  

I have a BBB appointment in MK for 9/24/17 (party night) at 11:00 a.m. and my daughter's MNSSHP costume has no need for it.  I can try and coordinate the drop if anyone is interested -- otherwise will just cancel it end of week!


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Ok, so I decorated some SD card cases that are going to hold my extra SD cards as I intend to film as well as take a lot of pictures. (Last time I took around 2000 and used up an 8GB card. I don't delete photos even bad ones until I get home because deleting them on the camera can corrupt the card and then you loose all of it. It happened to my sister when she was doing a photography project at school. I think after using special software she recovered a bit but never got it all back).
> 
> View attachment 243418
> 
> I did a suitcase, a S.H.E.I.L.D briefcase and the budget box (a UK thing) because it was red.
> 
> I also purchased a pouch from eBay that can hold a phone. I'm not going to use the string strap it came with, I have a Disney World lanyard so it doesn't hurt my neck. I wanted somewhere to put my phone whilst using my camera but having it near by so I can swap between the two. I took some of my faux leather fabric, cut out a Mickey head, glued it with fabric glue and as it wasn't 100% stuck I stitched around it.
> 
> View attachment 243419
> 
> I re-did my planner. This book already had the symbols stamped on. I may add the Mickey head cut out I have bit it might be too crowded.
> 
> View attachment 243421
> 
> I went with hand drawing/tracing things mostly on the inside this time.
> A list of drinks I want to try - picking one or two from Trader Sam's
> View attachment 243422
> 
> Some of the souvenirs I want to buy/look at (thinking about it before hand helps me think about it and make decisions, trying to avoid impulse buys/regrets at not buying).
> 
> View attachment 243423
> 
> And my departure page so I can add notes to it.
> 
> View attachment 243424
> 
> I'm using my planner is just a handy quick reference to all my plans especially if I have trouble with the internet whilst there or MDE. Although my service provider gives me the same minutes/text and data as I do in UK for the US (so I don't have to wait for WiFi thankfully), my contract has 12 GB of data per month, may actually Skype/call on What's app my family whilst in the parks
> 
> And yesterday was 100 days on my countdown so today I'm at 99 days, finally into double digits.



My goodness you've been busy!  Good on you!!!  You're so creative I love the phone pouch and your planner is hands down AWESOME!  The time and energy you put into them clearly shows Great job!


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> My goodness you've been busy!  Good on you!!!  You're so creative I love the phone pouch and your planner is hands down AWESOME!  The time and energy you put into them clearly shows Great job!



Thank you 

I still have quite a bit to create, I'm glad I started early.

I made the pouches for my belt (Judy Hopps) need to redo two. I got fabric glue over one and couldn't clean it off once dry and the other I messed the measurement up. I'm almost done with the other three so I shall post a picture soon.


----------



## biochemgirl

HHMcG said:


> We are one step closer to attending our first MNSSHP.  Booked our flight to Orlando for our Universal trip - Aug 23-30.  We already have a bounceback room booked at Disney for the 29th.  I am just waiting to buy our tickets for the Aug 29th party.  The party will be our only "Disney" this trip.
> 
> ETA
> I have our party day all planned even though I don't have a ticket yet.
> 
> 9-10 Transfer by town car from Universal to Contemporary Resort
> 11:30 boat to Wilderness Lodge
> 12:00 explore Wilderness Lodge
> 12:30-1:30 late lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe
> 1:45 boat to CR
> 2:15 change into costume / relax
> 3:15 exit CR walk to MK
> 3:30 in line for MK party entrance
> 
> If our room is ready at CR then we may scrap WCC and just hit the CR pool and QS and relax in our room.


Great plan! We're at Universal that week as well and planning to take Lyft over to the party on the 29th. It will be our only Disney day for a week long trip. So excited that I'll get to scratch the itch even if it's brief


----------



## Penguinempress

I'm in Canada and I didn't want to pay to have physical party tickets shipped to me so I chose the print at home option. I understand that I can book Fastpasses between 4 and 7 before the party officially starts but what happens when I get to the actual ride and don't have a magic band or card to scan at the Fastpass entrance? Is there some way for CMs to scan my party ticket to recognize the Fastpass?


----------



## FoxC63

Penguinempress said:


> I'm in Canada and I didn't want to pay to have physical party tickets shipped to me so I chose the print at home option. I understand that I can book Fastpasses between 4 and 7 before the party officially starts but what happens when I get to the actual ride and don't have a magic band or card to scan at the Fastpass entrance? Is there some way for CMs to scan my party ticket to recognize the Fastpass?



FP can be scheduled 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 but NOT past 6:30 or they'll be cancelled.  You have three options with your voucher: 
*If staying onsite ask Resort GS or Concierge to exchange Voucher for Plastic party ticket.
*Ask the MK Ticket Booth to exchange Voucher for Plastic party ticket.
*Or simply scan Voucher at Entrance and for rides/M&G


----------



## StraightToDumbo

I'm so glad I found this. I didn't know they had reduced military tickets for this. I had to move some things around in order to get the right dates. Thank you so much. You just saved me $100!!!


----------



## Penguinempress

FoxC63 said:


> FP can be scheduled 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 but NOT past 6:30 or they'll be cancelled.  You have three options with your voucher:
> *If staying onsite ask Resort GS or Concierge to exchange Voucher for Plastic party ticket.
> *Ask the MK Ticket Booth to exchange Voucher for Plastic party ticket.
> *Or simply scan Voucher at Entrance and for rides/M&G


Thanks! I didn't know if the printed voucher would scan but good to know that it will.


----------



## Travelgrrl

StraightToDumbo said:


> I'm so glad I found this. I didn't know they had reduced military tickets for this. I had to move some things around in order to get the right dates. Thank you so much. You just saved me $100!!!



Just dropping in to say that Shades of Green has released fall rates for passes to Disney and Universal and some of the deals are terrific!  Check it out if you have a retired or active military member in your party!


----------



## vinotinto

If I have the hard tickets mailed, will the tickets instantly link to our MDE? Or do I need to upload them to MDE once I receive them?

How long do the tickets take to arrive, if they are mailed?


----------



## Buzz2014

Has anyone ever had experience with not having a physical ticket but just a code?

Last year we got rained out mnsshp, some ppl were given refunds, some hoppers, and some future party tickets. We got tickets for a future party, I told guest relations we did not have enough days to make it the current year 2016.. and they gave me a code on a post-it and said bring this when you want tickets in the future. 
We are planning to attend a september party this year.
I called today gave my code over phone and they said yes its valid under my name and they see 3 mnsshp tickets on their end but I would need to go and request in person day of party. I wanted to link them to mde and add fp for that day.. does anyone know if I can request actual tickets, I kept the physical old tickets but they no longer appear on my mde since they were used for entry on the rain out day 2016. 

Thanks for all the info on this thread so far.. long time lurker but this is only my 2nd post ever, my apologies if it is not in the correct box.


----------



## mickey1968

Bex258 said:


> Ok, so I decorated some SD card cases that are going to hold my extra SD cards as I intend to film as well as take a lot of pictures. (Last time I took around 2000 and used up an 8GB card. I don't delete photos even bad ones until I get home because deleting them on the camera can corrupt the card and then you loose all of it. It happened to my sister when she was doing a photography project at school. I think after using special software she recovered a bit but never got it all back).
> 
> View attachment 243418
> 
> I did a suitcase, a S.H.E.I.L.D briefcase and the budget box (a UK thing) because it was red.
> 
> I also purchased a pouch from eBay that can hold a phone. I'm not going to use the string strap it came with, I have a Disney World lanyard so it doesn't hurt my neck. I wanted somewhere to put my phone whilst using my camera but having it near by so I can swap between the two. I took some of my faux leather fabric, cut out a Mickey head, glued it with fabric glue and as it wasn't 100% stuck I stitched around it.
> 
> View attachment 243419
> 
> I re-did my planner. This book already had the symbols stamped on. I may add the Mickey head cut out I have bit it might be too crowded.
> 
> View attachment 243421
> 
> I went with hand drawing/tracing things mostly on the inside this time.
> A list of drinks I want to try - picking one or two from Trader Sam's
> View attachment 243422
> 
> Some of the souvenirs I want to buy/look at (thinking about it before hand helps me think about it and make decisions, trying to avoid impulse buys/regrets at not buying).
> 
> View attachment 243423
> 
> And my departure page so I can add notes to it.
> 
> View attachment 243424
> 
> I'm using my planner is just a handy quick reference to all my plans especially if I have trouble with the internet whilst there or MDE. Although my service provider gives me the same minutes/text and data as I do in UK for the US (so I don't have to wait for WiFi thankfully), my contract has 12 GB of data per month, may actually Skype/call on What's app my family whilst in the parks
> 
> And yesterday was 100 days on my countdown so today I'm at 99 days, finally into double digits.


Love your planner book! I have made one (and not finished) from a Travelers Notebook too! A couple of years ago I did one in a composition notebook and added photos to it later. Makes a nice keepsake and reference.


----------



## Figment519

Just booked the hallowishes premium dessert package for August 25! Not sure if it's already been posted that it is now available


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Is parade viewing not included in the dessert package this year? I did not see it listed.


----------



## VillainFavs

Fastpass question!  I know things have just changed with using un-linked bands and such so I'm not sure where this stands.  

I will have park hopper tickets and be going to Epcot the morning of the party.  I'll have my FPs scheduled there for the morning.  Then we'll be going to the party that afternoon.  

Will I be able to make FPs ahead of time for MK between 3:30 and 6:30 using the party tickets?  Not trying to circumvent anything--just trying to figure out if this is acceptable or not!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Is parade viewing not included in the dessert package this year? I did not see it listed.


Wow, that is interesting!  If the parade viewing is not included this year in the hallowishes dessert party, that is a definite downgrade!  We loved that part, it was a main selling point for us.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Wow, that is interesting!  If the parade viewing is not included this year in the hallowishes dessert party, that is a definite downgrade!  We loved that part, it was a main selling point for us.


 I totally agree. I just booked for our Oct date(s), but if the parade viewing is not included, I will be cancelling for sure.


----------



## Tonberry

Mommy2Corinne said:


> I totally agree. I just booked for our Oct date(s), but if the parade viewing is not included, I will be cancelling for sure.


Same here. $250 for 4 people should at least include a special parade viewing area. Just desserts and fireworks does not justify the cost.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Tonberry said:


> Same here. $250 for 4 people should at least include a special parade viewing area. Just desserts and fireworks does not justify the cost.


Funny thing is, I hesitated on even booking because I don't like the view of the fireworks from Tomorrowland Terrace (I was hoping they would have Garden Plaza viewing). Anyway, I booked because the parade viewing made it worth it. If there is no parade viewing, this will actually be a super easy decision...no dessert party (and I save lots of $$$$).


----------



## FSU Girl

I'm so excited I'm planning my first Disney party ever! I haven't bought the tickets yet, waiting for my boss to approve the time off. Thinking of going either Friday 9/29 or Sunday 10/1. I have a couple questions and thought this would be a good place to ask them:

Since I'm an annual passholder will I have problems getting the party band if we decide to go into Magic Kingdom earlier than the 4pm?

I don't really know much of anything that happens at the party except there are special parades and fireworks and you can meet rare characters. It'll be just me and my boyfriend, is there anything we should know about that is a mustdo for first timers? I was reading through a couple pages on here and saw mentions of dessert parties, I'm guessing these are like the normal ones to get good views for fireworks? Is that really needed? I thought the parties have way less people and shouldn't be too crowded, is this wrong?

Since we have annual passes and can go all the time should I avoid going on all the rides and just focus on the special stuff? Can you make fast passes during the party time or it's only before 7?

Sorry for all the questions, even though I've been going to Disney since I was baby I only just discovered these parties existed a couple months ago.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Funny thing is, I hesitated on even booking because I don't like the view of the fireworks from Tomorrowland Terrace (I was hoping they would have Garden Plaza viewing). Anyway, I booked because the parade viewing made it worth it. If there is no parade viewing, this will actually be a super easy decision...no dessert party (and I save lots of $$$$).



Same here. I've been hoping they had it in the Plaza this year.

I was going to purchase this for my daughter and her boyfriend and baby as a surprise for their first trip to Disney by themselves as a family. (during her favorite time of year at Disney.)
What she doesn't know is her boyfriend is going to propose that night, so I thought the dessert party would be a nice ending for them.

Boo to no parade, now I don't think I'll buy it.


----------



## GillianP1301

I was so excited to book the Dessert Party that I didn't even read the details and now I'm pretty bummed that the parade viewing is not included this year, that was probably as big a draw, if not bigger, than the dessert party itself. Not sure what to do now, but I'm leaning heavily towards cancelling. Does anyone recall the price for last year, did they decrease the price this year with the parade portion being gone? 

I'm actually wondering if another package may open up at Tony's  for a parade viewing package.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Same here. I've been hoping they had it in the Plaza this year.
> 
> I was going to purchase this for my daughter and her boyfriend and baby as a surprise for their first trip to Disney by themselves as a family. (during her favorite time of year at Disney.)
> What she doesn't know is her boyfriend is going to propose that night, so I thought the dessert party would be a nice ending for them.
> 
> Boo to no parade, now I don't think I'll buy it.


That would have been so nice of you! But I agree...not worth it now.  Congrats to your daughter though.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> If I have the hard tickets mailed, will the tickets instantly link to our MDE? Or do I need to upload them to MDE once I receive them?
> 
> How long do the tickets take to arrive, if they are mailed?



Yes you will have to _assign_ them when they arrive.  There is a 12 digit code located on the back of the ticket on the left hand corner.  They should arrive in 1 to 2 weeks.


----------



## FoxC63

VillainFavs said:


> Fastpass question!  I know things have just changed with using un-linked bands and such so I'm not sure where this stands.
> 
> I will have park hopper tickets and be going to Epcot the morning of the party.  I'll have my FPs scheduled there for the morning.  Then we'll be going to the party that afternoon.
> 
> Will I be able to make FPs ahead of time for MK between 3:30 and 6:30 using the party tickets?  Not trying to circumvent anything--just trying to figure out if this is acceptable or not!



According to the new changes no you cannot not.  You are allowed 3 FPs per day.


----------



## FoxC63

Buzz2014 said:


> Has anyone ever had experience with not having a physical ticket but just a code?
> 
> Last year we got rained out mnsshp, some ppl were given refunds, some hoppers, and some future party tickets. We got tickets for a future party, I told guest relations we did not have enough days to make it the current year 2016.. and they gave me a code on a post-it and said bring this when you want tickets in the future.
> We are planning to attend a september party this year.
> I called today gave my code over phone and they said yes its valid under my name and they see 3 mnsshp tickets on their end but I would need to go and request in person day of party. I wanted to link them to mde and add fp for that day.. does anyone know if I can request actual tickets, I kept the physical old tickets but they no longer appear on my mde since they were used for entry on the rain out day 2016.
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this thread so far.. long time lurker but this is only my 2nd post ever, my apologies if it is not in the correct box.



Do the party tickets appear in your MDE account since you called?  If not call again and see what they can do.


----------



## lawboysam

GillianP1301 said:


> I was so excited to book the Dessert Party that I didn't even read the details and now I'm pretty bummed that the parade viewing is not included this year, that was probably as big a draw, if not bigger, than the dessert party itself. Not sure what to do now, but I'm leaning heavily towards cancelling. Does anyone recall the price for last year, did they decrease the price this year with the parade portion being gone?
> 
> I'm actually wondering if another package may open up at Tony's  for a parade viewing package.



Same.  I think we're still going to do it, but it's WAY less appealing now. I was also hoping they'd finally open up MK restaurants past 6:15 when this was released, but no such luck there either. Rats.


----------



## Bex258

FSU Girl said:


> I'm so excited I'm planning my first Disney party ever! I haven't bought the tickets yet, waiting for my boss to approve the time off. Thinking of going either Friday 9/29 or Sunday 10/1. I have a couple questions and thought this would be a good place to ask them:
> 
> Since I'm an annual passholder will I have problems getting the party band if we decide to go into Magic Kingdom earlier than the 4pm?
> 
> I don't really know much of anything that happens at the party except there are special parades and fireworks and you can meet rare characters. It'll be just me and my boyfriend, is there anything we should know about that is a mustdo for first timers? I was reading through a couple pages on here and saw mentions of dessert parties, I'm guessing these are like the normal ones to get good views for fireworks? Is that really needed? I thought the parties have way less people and shouldn't be too crowded, is this wrong?
> 
> Since we have annual passes and can go all the time should I avoid going on all the rides and just focus on the special stuff? Can you make fast passes during the party time or it's only before 7?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, even though I've been going to Disney since I was baby I only just discovered these parties existed a couple months ago.



If you can go all the time then I would skip the rides/move them lower down on your to do list. I think Haunted Mansion would be fun at a Halloween party and I'm going to try and do that.

Parade, fireworks and the villains show at the Castle are a must and character M&G I'd say the ones you won't see normally but only if they interest you. After that its what ever you want to do. trick or treat, magic shots etc.

I'm not doing a dessert party, as long as you allow time to get a good spot you should be fine. It's more of a perk/bit of fun and looking at all the new posts you no longer get the parade spot.

I can't help about you ticket but I would have thought you would be fine because you can go using a normal park ticket during the day anyway.


----------



## Bex258

mickey1968 said:


> Love your planner book! I have made one (and not finished) from a Travelers Notebook too! A couple of years ago I did one in a composition notebook and added photos to it later. Makes a nice keepsake and reference.



Thank you. That sounds really cool. I have a 12 by 12 scrapbook album with the castle on it that I really need to put something in. I think I'm going to do my favourite things from each Disney trip I've done in there because its just such a big size to fill. I think I'll do a 8 by 8 for the whole trip or something like that.


----------



## FoxC63

*UPDATE RE:*  Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party

I spoke to Diane at Guest Services and she'll be contacting me hopefully tomorrow to confirm what is being offered.  I did let her know many DIS Board members were not happy that the Boo To-You parade was not listed.  Diane stated the parade and fireworks are listed for the Christmas party so she understands we need confirmation of the Boo To-You parade.  My recommendation is keep your reservation until this has been thoroughly confirmed.  I'll let you know what I hear as soon as I get a response.


----------



## FoxC63

FSU Girl said:


> I'm so excited I'm planning my first Disney party ever! I haven't bought the tickets yet, waiting for my boss to approve the time off. Thinking of going either Friday 9/29 or Sunday 10/1. I have a couple questions and thought this would be a good place to ask them:
> 
> Since I'm an annual passholder will I have problems getting the party band if we decide to go into Magic Kingdom earlier than the 4pm?
> 
> I don't really know much of anything that happens at the party except there are special parades and fireworks and you can meet rare characters. It'll be just me and my boyfriend, is there anything we should know about that is a mustdo for first timers? I was reading through a couple pages on here and saw mentions of dessert parties, I'm guessing these are like the normal ones to get good views for fireworks? Is that really needed? I thought the parties have way less people and shouldn't be too crowded, is this wrong?
> 
> Since we have annual passes and can go all the time should I avoid going on all the rides and just focus on the special stuff? Can you make fast passes during the party time or it's only before 7?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, even though I've been going to Disney since I was baby I only just discovered these parties existed a couple months ago.



Hopefully this Touring Plans link will help you decide which day to attend:
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/

Annual Passholder:  You have the right to enter at anytime but to stay for the party you must have a party ticket.

Focus on the special stuff!!!

You can make FPs between 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 AND it's only 3 FPs Per Day.


----------



## FSU Girl

Bex258 said:


> If you can go all the time then I would skip the rides/move them lower down on your to do list. I think Haunted Mansion would be fun at a Halloween party and I'm going to try and do that.
> 
> Parade, fireworks and the villains show at the Castle are a must and character M&G I'd say the ones you won't see normally but only if they interest you. After that its what ever you want to do. trick or treat, magic shots etc.
> 
> I'm not doing a dessert party, as long as you allow time to get a good spot you should be fine. It's more of a perk/bit of fun and looking at all the new posts you no longer get the parade spot.
> 
> I can't help about you ticket but I would have thought you would be fine because you can go using a normal park ticket during the day anyway.


Thanks! This is really helpful  I watched a bunch of videos last year, but its never as good as the real thing so I'm really excited for the parade and fireworks. The Haunted Mansion does seem like a good one to ride during this.


----------



## FSU Girl

FoxC63 said:


> Hopefully this Touring Plans link will help you decide which day to attend:
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/
> 
> Annual Passholder:  You have the right to enter at anytime but to stay for the party you must have a party ticket.
> 
> Focus on the special stuff!!!
> 
> You can make FPs between 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 AND it's only 3 FPs Per Day.


Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

FSU Girl said:


> Thank you!



Please feel free to peruse through my site and print from my pdf's:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE RE:*  Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party
> 
> I spoke to Diane at Guest Services and she'll be contacting me hopefully tomorrow to confirm what is being offered.  I did let her know many DIS Board members were not happy that the Boo To-You parade was not listed.  Diane stated the parade and fireworks are listed for the Christmas party so she understands we need confirmation of the Boo To-You parade.  My recommendation is keep your reservation until this has been thoroughly confirmed.  I'll let you know what I hear as soon as I get a response.



Hopefully it's like the "missing" rides when the party tixs first came available...


----------



## FSU Girl

FoxC63 said:


> Please feel free to peruse through my site and print from my pdf's:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


That is super helpful I'm going to read through everything now. I'm really excited about all this Halloween is my favorite holiday time.


----------



## siskaren

FoxC63 said:


> According to the new changes no you cannot not.  You are allowed 3 FPs per day.



It has nothing to do with the new changes - you've never been able to make 6 FP reservations in one day with a party ticket and a regular ticket.


----------



## PolyRob

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Hopefully it's like the "missing" rides when the party tixs first came available...


My thoughts exactly! For that price, it better include the parade


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> It has nothing to do with the new changes - you've never been able to make 6 FP reservations in one day with a party ticket and a regular ticket.



Yes, I am aware it's not "NEW" needing to differentiate what was and what is current is _new _but thank you, you've been most helpful.


----------



## gottalovepluto

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE RE:*  Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party
> 
> I spoke to Diane at Guest Services and she'll be contacting me hopefully tomorrow to confirm what is being offered.  I did let her know many DIS Board members were not happy that the Boo To-You parade was not listed.  Diane stated the parade and fireworks are listed for the Christmas party so she understands we need confirmation of the Boo To-You parade.  My recommendation is keep your reservation until this has been thoroughly confirmed.  I'll let you know what I hear as soon as I get a response.


Weird since the website has no mention of the parade being included for MVMCP dessert party at this point either.


----------



## FoxC63

gottalovepluto said:


> Weird since the website has no mention of the parade being included for MVMCP dessert party at this point either.



I didn't look nor was that my concern as I am only interested in MNSSHP.  Diane brought it up, she said the parade and fireworks *were* being offered for the Christmas Parties.  Since I specifically asked about HalloWishes Dessert she is only going to confirm what is being offered during the Halloween Parties. 

If you're interested in what is being offered for the Christmas Party you should call.


----------



## kirinafa

I snagged reservations for the dessert party just in case. I'm curious though since the time it was listed was at 9:15pm, with the fireworks showing at 10:15pm. Will this conflict with the parades or otherwise will we be missing out on things at the main party while at this dessert party? Is this similar to a buffet? I'm odd and i dont like chocolate lol, will it mostly be chocolate?


----------



## PolyRob

Thinking more about the parade being excluded, I do not see why there would be any reason for that to happen. Its not like Disney will have FP+ selection for it since its gone from FoF and you can't book FP+ during the party. If Disney wants to create another ticketed event like a Tony's Boo to You package, I would honestly be shocked.

I will say that even if the parade is excluded from the dessert party, I will be keeping my reservation. I need it because it will help my mother with mobility issues view the show. Scoping out a spot and standing/sitting on the street/curb for that long is not a viable option. We will either skip the parade, or head into Frontierland after Hallowishes and take a seat on a high wall.


----------



## PolyRob

kirinafa said:


> I snagged reservations for the dessert party just in case. I'm curious though since the time it was listed was at 9:15pm, with the fireworks showing at 10:15pm. Will this conflict with the parades or otherwise will we be missing out on things at the main party while at this dessert party? Is this similar to a buffet? I'm odd and i dont like chocolate lol, will it mostly be chocolate?


The parades are historically at 8:30pm and 11:15pm. The dessert party does take up a decent chunk of time, especially if the parade is included. Last year, check-in started at 8:00pm for the parade and you were busy waiting and being ushered to the dessert party and viewing HalloWishes through 10:30pm. Considering its a 5 hour event, you're spending half of a paid ticketed event paying for another event. lol Its worth it depending on what you're expecting out of the party. If you want pounds of candy, to meet most of the characters, and go on rides, the dessert party may not be for you.

As a side not, the price also went up $10 per adult and $8 per child.


----------



## PolyRob

GillianP1301 said:


> I was so excited to book the Dessert Party that I didn't even read the details and now I'm pretty bummed that the parade viewing is not included this year, that was probably as big a draw, if not bigger, than the dessert party itself. Not sure what to do now, but I'm leaning heavily towards cancelling. Does anyone recall the price for last year, did they decrease the price this year with the parade portion being gone?
> 
> I'm actually wondering if another package may open up at Tony's  for a parade viewing package.


It went up $10 per adult and $8 per child this year.


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, I am aware it's not "NEW" needing to differentiate what was and what is current is _new _but thank you, you've been most helpful.



Maybe I'm just over-tired, but I've read this 6 times and still can't figure out what it's saying!


----------



## Quellman

FSU Girl said:


> Since I'm an annual passholder will I have problems getting the party band if we decide to go into Magic Kingdom earlier than the 4pm?
> 
> I don't really know much of anything that happens at the party except there are special parades and fireworks and you can meet rare characters. It'll be just me and my boyfriend, is there anything we should know about that is a mustdo for first timers? I was reading through a couple pages on here and saw mentions of dessert parties, I'm guessing these are like the normal ones to get good views for fireworks? Is that really needed? I thought the parties have way less people and shouldn't be too crowded, is this wrong?
> 
> Since we have annual passes and can go all the time should I avoid going on all the rides and just focus on the special stuff? Can you make fast passes during the party time or it's only before 7?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, even though I've been going to Disney since I was baby I only just discovered these parties existed a couple months ago.


There will be locations throughout the park where you can scan your band or present your ticket media and get the party band.  This way you don't have to exit the park and re-enter.  

Must do halloween activities?  The parade, the fireworks, if you like hocus pocus, the stage show was really good when I saw it.  There are also unique character meet and greets.


----------



## biochemgirl

vinotinto said:


> If I have the hard tickets mailed, will the tickets instantly link to our MDE? Or do I need to upload them to MDE once I receive them?
> 
> How long do the tickets take to arrive, if they are mailed?


I purchased last night and chose to have them shipped. Immediately after the order was finalized, I had tickets listed in MDE . I breathed a sigh of relief since our FP window will open before the tickets are estimated to arrive.


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Thanks for the posting of the dessert party.  While expensive, I decided, since I've been to the party before, I like the idea of having a saved seat for the fireworks, and maybe even the parade.

Getting closer!  Yay!  Found my maleficent mickey ears.


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE RE:*  Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party
> 
> I spoke to Diane at Guest Services and she'll be contacting me hopefully tomorrow to confirm what is being offered.  I did let her know many DIS Board members were not happy that the Boo To-You parade was not listed.  Diane stated the parade and fireworks are listed for the Christmas party so she understands we need confirmation of the Boo To-You parade.  My recommendation is keep your reservation until this has been thoroughly confirmed.  I'll let you know what I hear as soon as I get a response.




Even though I always take any reports from CMs with a grain of salt, lots of grains of salt, this is still giving me a little bit of hope. Seems weird though since the start time is 9:15 when you book, that to me means it was thought through and timing only for fireworks. If it were an 8pm start and the description just missing parade, then I'd be more hopeful. I'll definitely hang onto my reservation for now though and see how this all plays out over the next few weeks. Thanks for the report!


----------



## PolyRob

GillianP1301 said:


> Even though I always take any reports from CMs with a grain of salt, lots of grains of salt, this is still giving me a little bit of hope. Seems weird though since the start time is 9:15 when you book, that to me means it was thought through and timing only for fireworks. If it were an 8pm start and the description just missing parade, then I'd be more hopeful. I'll definitely hang onto my reservation for now though and see how this all plays out over the next few weeks. Thanks for the report!


I just checked my e-mail confirmation from last year. HalloWishes dessert party was for 8:35pm.

ETA: Holiday Wishes dessert party was for 8:30pm.


----------



## FSU Girl

Quellman said:


> There will be locations throughout the park where you can scan your band or present your ticket media and get the party band.  This way you don't have to exit the park and re-enter.
> 
> Must do halloween activities?  The parade, the fireworks, if you like hocus pocus, the stage show was really good when I saw it.  There are also unique character meet and greets.


When is the best time to start getting in line for characters?


----------



## JustinTheFox

Mama thx alot for that. 




FoxC63 said:


> He's read my thread on my computer but has not found it on his.  He's getting ready for bed now.  I was totally shocked he created his own account.  Then again I was really shocked when we had a $100+ bill from him adding games to his collection.  DH forgot to erase our credit card info  I now own his allowance for the next 5 months!


----------



## PolyRob

FSU Girl said:


> When is the best time to start getting in line for characters?


Depends on which characters you want to see. Only some come out early in past parties like Seven Dwarves, Jack and Sally, etc. If you want one of them, its good to get in line after you're allowed to enter at 4-6pm and wait during regular park hours rather than MNSSHP hours. After 6, I would say there would already be decent lines formed. This way, you have more time during the party for the other characters and attractions. Other characters still pull in a high draw, but do not come out early like Winnie the Pooh and his friends, Princesses with their Princes, etc. Then you have some like Aladdin and Abu/Genie and Jasmine. They rotate about every half hour or so. If you want both sets, you will have to wait in the same line a second time.


----------



## FSU Girl

PolyRob said:


> Depends on which characters you want to see. Only some come out early in past parties like Seven Dwarves, Jack and Sally, etc. If you want one of them, its good to get in line after you're allowed to enter at 4-6pm and wait during regular park hours rather than MNSSHP hours. After 6, I would say there would already be decent lines formed. This way, you have more time during the party for the other characters and attractions. Other characters still pull in a high draw, but do not come out early like Winnie the Pooh and his friends, Princesses with their Princes, etc. Then you have some like Aladdin and Abu/Genie and Jasmine. They rotate about every half hour or so. If you want both sets, you will have to wait in the same line a second time.


I think I'd only go for characters you can't meet normally. Will they list in MDE the information on times like they do normally or no because it's a special event?


----------



## PolyRob

FSU Girl said:


> I think I'd only go for characters you can't meet normally. Will they list in MDE the information on times like they do normally or no because it's a special event?


Characters that come out early will not be noted in MDE. Its best to check this thread and third party reviews of when the actual characters come out. It can vary night to night.

Traditional characters like the Princesses in Princess Fairy Tale Hall and Mickey at Town Square Theater will have meet and wait times posted in MDE.


----------



## FoxC63

FSU Girl said:


> I think I'd only go for characters you can't meet normally. Will they list in MDE the information on times like they do normally or no because it's a special event?



The information is listed on my pdf also it would be helpful to include your party date when asking questions.


----------



## mab2012

VillainFavs said:


> Fastpass question!  I know things have just changed with using un-linked bands and such so I'm not sure where this stands.
> 
> I will have park hopper tickets and be going to Epcot the morning of the party.  I'll have my FPs scheduled there for the morning.  Then we'll be going to the party that afternoon.
> 
> Will I be able to make FPs ahead of time for MK between 3:30 and 6:30 using the party tickets?  Not trying to circumvent anything--just trying to figure out if this is acceptable or not!





FoxC63 said:


> According to the new changes no you cannot not.  You are allowed 3 FPs per day.



To be clear, MDE Terms and Conditions have not changed since 9/7/16.  So there are no "new changes" to the rules.  What has changed is Disney's enforcement of certain scenarios related to, but not explicitly addressed by, those rules.  Based on those enforcement changes, managers of the DIS appear to have concluded that discussion that was previously not only allowed, but explicitly defended by moderators, is now to be interpreted as encouraging violation of the MDE T&C, and thus disallowed on the DIS.

To some extent, Disney's rules are defined by what they choose to enforce; for the most part, they're unwritten.  Or at least unpublished.  In that context, the DIS injunction against discussion of "loopholes" is a little nonsensical: if the rule is neither written nor enforced, how do we know it's a rule?  That said, the DIS's own rules are similarly defined by what they choose to enforce, and in this case they've decided (however arbitrarily) that this topic is verboten, so here we are.

The statement that "you are [only] allowed 3 FPs per day" is, of course, factually incorrect.  There are many officially sanctioned situations under which one can obtain more than three fastpasses, and even the MDE T&C make no reference to the number of fastpasses allowed, except to say that they are "limited".  Whether Disney strictly *intends* the "3 advance fastpass" limitation to apply to separately purchased tickets allowing entry on the same day, or whether that limitation is just an unintentional side-effect of how their system has been implemented, is unfortunately both unclear and closed to further discussion on the DIS.


----------



## MrTriPod

JustinTheFox said:


> Hi mamma its me Justin!



Hi Justin!  Your mother is a very helpful and kind person!


----------



## Doug5984

We have MNSSHP tickets on 10/29, I assume it'll be a very full / sold out party - so now I'm trying to decide if we should do the dessert party?  We have plenty of time in MK so I'm not too concerned with trying to get to as many rides/character meets as possible during that time.  It would be nice to relax, watch the parade (if included) and the fireworks without having to snag a spot an hour+ early.  My only concern is my 3-year-old daughter may not like it, may get bored.


----------



## MrTriPod

Tiffany_m15 said:


> What will you miss during the parade if you don't sit on Main Street? During the Christmas Party it snows...Does anything special like that happen during the Halloween Party Parade?



The pre show.  Last year it was Zootopia party patrol and they only appeared on Main Street.  My grand kids love them so we'll have to get a good spot if they attend this year.


----------



## FSU Girl

FoxC63 said:


> The information is listed on my pdf also it would be helpful to include your party date when asking questions.


Oh I didn't realize each night could be different. I'm going Friday 9/29. Just bought my tickets.


----------



## MrTriPod

VillainFavs said:


> Maybe I'm just over-tired, but I've read this 6 times and still can't figure out what it's saying!



I think she's saying that what was done to secure more FP is no longer a viable option.  From my understanding this was why an entire thread was removed.  If everyone simply follows the rules you will have only 3 fastpasses per day.


----------



## MrTriPod

FSU Girl said:


> Oh I didn't realize each night could be different. I'm going Friday 9/29. Just bought my tickets.



I think listing the day of your party is to help figure out if you are attending a sold out party.  From what I read those lines can be very long and we should get in line a bit earlier.  For the parties that don't sell out you would have more of an option to see characters later for less wait.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I'm curious - on a sold out party night (assuming the worst case scenario), how soon before the parade do you need to get there to get a good spot on Main Street? And what is generally the best spot? Sitting on the curb? And where?


----------



## FSU Girl

MrTriPod said:


> I think listing the day of your party is to help figure out if you are attending a sold out party.  From what I read those lines can be very long and we should get in line a bit earlier.  For the parties that don't sell out you would have more of an option to see characters later for less wait.


Oh ok thanks! This is all very new to me. I love having this board as reference or I wouldn't even know the parties existed.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE RE:*  Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party
> 
> I spoke to Diane at Guest Services and she'll be contacting me hopefully tomorrow to confirm what is being offered.  I did let her know many DIS Board members were not happy that the Boo To-You parade was not listed.  Diane stated the parade and fireworks are listed for the Christmas party so she understands we need confirmation of the Boo To-You parade.  My recommendation is keep your reservation until this has been thoroughly confirmed.  I'll let you know what I hear as soon as I get a response.



I might be missing it... but I cannot find the Hallowishes Dessert Premium Package on the Disney website. A link posted in another thread redirects me to the normal Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party, from which there is a link to book the Christmas dessert party but no mention of the Halloween party. Am I missing something here?? Perhaps it's been taken down to include the parade viewing?


----------



## FoxC63

*CONFIRMED*:  HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package does *NOT* include premium seating for Boo To-You Parade.  If you are unhappy please send an email to:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/

EDIT:  I deleted information regarding the Christmas Dessert Party.  After texting @monique5 last night I totally agree we should see things in writing on Disney's website until then we should assume both parties do NOT have the parade. - June 14


----------



## FoxC63

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I might be missing it... but I cannot find the Hallowishes Dessert Premium Package on the Disney website.



Here's the link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/


----------



## eastendlights

FoxC63 said:


> *CONFIRMED*:  HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package does *NOT* include premium seating for Boo To-You Parade.  If you are unhappy please send an email to:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
> 
> NOTE:  The Christmas Dessert Party does have premium seating for the parade and Fireworks.



I smell another parade package deal offer in the wind.

That really stinks.


----------



## eastendlights

And no wonder ADR's for party nights have been so hard to come by. I'm sure a package announcement will be coming shortly.


----------



## FoxC63

eastendlights said:


> I smell another parade package deal offer in the wind.  That really stinks.



I hope for those interested this is not the case.  I cannot imagine purchasing a party ticket and an ADR for the parade AND Dessert package for the fireworks - it's just too crazy and cost prohibitive for many.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Hello everyone! It's been a while! Just wanted to say hi! See how everyone is doing and how everyones outfits are coming along!

I'm getting these guys for our non-MNSSHP Magic Kingdom Day!






I also got a quick question which I'm sure has been answered but I'm gonna ask it again. BOG will not be open during the party, correct? I know, tons of other restaurants but figured I'd ask.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

FoxC63 said:


> Here's the link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/



Thank you! I'm all booked for the 31st!! I had to hold the link and click "open in a new tab" on my phone. For some reason when I just click on the link it automatically redirects me to the normal Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party.


----------



## FoxC63

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Thank you! I'm all booked for the 31st!! I had to hold the link and click "open in a new tab" on my phone. For some reason when I just click on the link it automatically redirects me to the normal Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party.



Remember this does NOT include the premium parade viewing spot.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Thanks for confirming the news. 

A whole new meaning to "Boo to you parade"...

Bummer, I guess I'll keep my eyes open to see if a parade package is offered. ..


----------



## vinotinto

biochemgirl said:


> I purchased last night and chose to have them shipped. Immediately after the order was finalized, I had tickets listed in MDE . I breathed a sigh of relief since our FP window will open before the tickets are estimated to arrive.


Thanks! That sounds great. It sounds like I need to be logged into MDE. I also need the MNSSHP tickets to make FP on our arrival day.


----------



## vinotinto

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I might be missing it... but I cannot find the Hallowishes Dessert Premium Package on the Disney website. A link posted in another thread redirects me to the normal Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party, from which there is a link to book the Christmas dessert party but no mention of the Halloween party. Am I missing something here?? Perhaps it's been taken down to include the parade viewing?


Try this:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> *CONFIRMED*:  HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package does *NOT* include premium seating for Boo To-You Parade.  If you are unhappy please send an email to:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
> 
> NOTE:  The Christmas Dessert Party does have premium seating for the parade and Fireworks.


I had sent an e-mail earlier in the day with the question before I saw you had called. Still waiting for a response. I will confirm if I hear the same. I just find it mind boggling why both Halloween and Christmas dessert parties would cost the same, but include different things.


----------



## doggydoc

Well this really sucks! My wife has never seen the parade and since the only two parties we are there for are 9/22 (a Friday) and 9/24 (a traditionally sold out date due to last day of CM discounts) I thought this would be a great way for her to see it without having to stake out a spot an hour in advance. I booked it but will probably cancel if the parade is not included. If there is a separate parade package I will look into that because we already have the fireworks dessert party scheduled for 9/25 and I am hoping to hear something about the Epcot Frozen dessert event soon. My wife likes desserts but 3 dessert parties seems like a lot.


----------



## Farro

Normally I'm not someone who complains about upcharges - if I want to do it, I will, if not, none of my business.

But to charge for a special event ticket, then charge for special events inside the special event, that's just too much.

We will grab some popcorn and watch the parade near Liberty Square - that's our dessert party!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Farro said:


> Normally I'm not someone who complains about upcharges - if I want to do it, I will, if not, none of my business.
> 
> But to charge for a special event ticket, then charge for special events inside the special event, that's just too much.
> 
> We will grab some popcorn and watch the parade near Liberty Square - that's our dessert party!



Agreed! Couple caramel apples and nice spot to sit and watch and we are set! (All in character of course!)


----------



## FoxC63

doggydoc said:


> Well this really sucks! My wife has never seen the parade and since the only two parties we are there for are 9/22 (a Friday) and 9/24 (a traditionally sold out date due to last day of CM discounts) I thought this would be a great way for her to see it without having to stake out a spot an hour in advance. I booked it but will probably cancel if the parade is not included. If there is a separate parade package I will look into that because we already have the fireworks dessert party scheduled for 9/25 and I am hoping to hear something about the Epcot Frozen dessert event soon. My wife likes desserts but 3 dessert parties seems like a lot.



It would be better if you sent an email that way you're only required to go to one place to get both.  It's amazing how Disney responds when flooded with emails.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Agreed! Couple caramel apples and nice spot to sit and watch and we are set! (All in character of course!)



Yum Caramel Apples!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Yum Caramel Apples!



I tend to plan everything to the last detail, much to the annoyance of my "go with the flow" DBF.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> It would be better if you sent an email that way you're only required to go to one place to get both.  It's amazing how Disney responds when flooded with emails.


Once I get my response, I will be sending an e-mail from everyone in my travel party. Let the flooding begin!


----------



## doggydoc

FoxC63 said:


> It would be better if you sent an email that way you're only required to go to one place to get both.  It's amazing how Disney responds when flooded with emails.



This is what I sent. Not expecting anything though Disney has just become more and more mercenary. As I say in the message very saddened.

"I have been anxiously awaiting the opening of reservations for the Happy Hallowishes "Premium" Dessert Package as my wife has never had an opportunity to attend MNSSHP. 

As we are older the idea of preferred parade viewing without having to stand on Main Street for an extended time was extremely attractive. Since preferred parade viewing has been a part of the package in the past I made reservations without giving it much thought. 

Now I am given to understand that this is no longer part of the package despite the price having gone up. If this is true I am VERY disappointed and will likely cancel.

I understand WDW is a business and has to make money but there is only so much value you can strip before long time fans like myself start looking to other venues. My wife is actually more of a Harry Potter fan but I managed to convince her to visit WDW mainly on the strength of opportunities like this one. Now I am not even sure we will attend the party. That is how let down I feel by this development.

Very saddened "


----------



## monique5

doggydoc said:


> This is what I sent. Not expecting anything though Disney has just become more and more mercenary. As I say in the message very saddened.
> 
> "I have been anxiously awaiting the opening of reservations for the Happy Hallowishes "Premium" Dessert Package as my wife has never had an opportunity to attend MNSSHP.
> 
> As we are older the idea of preferred parade viewing without having to stand on Main Street for an extended time was extremely attractive. Since preferred parade viewing has been a part of the package in the past I made reservations without giving it much thought.
> 
> Now I am given to understand that this is no longer part of the package despite the price having gone up. If this is true I am VERY disappointed and will likely cancel.
> 
> I understand WDW is a business and has to make money but there is only so much value you can strip before long time fans like myself start looking to other venues. My wife is actually more of a Harry Potter fan but I managed to convince her to visit WDW mainly on the strength of opportunities like this one. Now I am not even sure we will attend the party. That is how let down I feel by this development.
> 
> Very saddened "



I completely understand. Many feel this way.

 Did you know Universal Orlando is offering a Harry Potter Christmas this year?


----------



## FoxC63

doggydoc said:


> This is what I sent. Not expecting anything though Disney has just become more and more mercenary. As I say in the message very saddened.
> 
> "I have been anxiously awaiting the opening of reservations for the Happy Hallowishes "Premium" Dessert Package as my wife has never had an opportunity to attend MNSSHP.
> 
> As we are older the idea of preferred parade viewing without having to stand on Main Street for an extended time was extremely attractive. Since preferred parade viewing has been a part of the package in the past I made reservations without giving it much thought.
> 
> Now I am given to understand that this is no longer part of the package despite the price having gone up. If this is true I am VERY disappointed and will likely cancel.
> 
> I understand WDW is a business and has to make money but there is only so much value you can strip before long time fans like myself start looking to other venues. My wife is actually more of a Harry Potter fan but I managed to convince her to visit WDW mainly on the strength of opportunities like this one. Now I am not even sure we will attend the party. That is how let down I feel by this development.
> 
> Very saddened "



This is fantastic and I urge everyone to hop on board.  Very soon Disney will offer "Frozen Happily Ever After Dessert Party that includes Illuminations AND a FEA ride for the same price. 

EDIT:  Deleted information about Christmas Dessert party. - June 14


----------



## ErinsMommy

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm curious - on a sold out party night (assuming the worst case scenario), how soon before the parade do you need to get there to get a good spot on Main Street? And what is generally the best spot? Sitting on the curb? And where?



Anyone??


----------



## Lovewinnie

FoxC63 said:


> *CONFIRMED*:  HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package does *NOT* include premium seating for Boo To-You Parade.  If you are unhappy please send an email to:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
> 
> NOTE:  The Christmas Dessert Party does have premium seating for the parade and Fireworks.


Did the CM give any explanation why it is not offered during MNSSHP?


FoxC63 said:


> *CONFIRMED*:  HalloWishes Premium Dessert Package does *NOT* include premium seating for Boo To-You Parade.  If you are unhappy please send an email to:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
> 
> NOTE:  The Christmas Dessert Party does have premium seating for the parade and Fireworks.


what confirmation did you receive that this will be happening during MVMCP? TIA


----------



## FoxC63

Lovewinnie said:


> Did the CM give any explanation why it is not offered during MNSSHP?
> 
> what confirmation did you receive that this will be happening during MVMCP? TIA



No explanation was given.  I called twice and both times I was told the Christmas Party is being offered both parade and fireworks.  Guest Services the first time and Dining reservations the second.  Two different departments.  I believe what they're saying.

@PolyRob also sent an email which may not be answered immediately however I'm sure he'll let us know what it states.  I do plan to call again tomorrow to see if the story changes but I doubt it will.


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> No explanation was given.  I called twice and both times I was told the Christmas Party is being offered both parade and fireworks.  Guest Services the first time and Dining reservations the second.  Two different departments.  I believe what they're saying.
> 
> @PolyRob also sent an email which may not be answered immediately however I'm sure he'll let us know what it states.  I do plan to call again tomorrow to see if the story changes but I doubt it will.


For what its worth, I chatted Disney (not usually reliable at all) and the CM said neither included the parade. I am still waiting for the e-mail to come through and will definitely report back!


----------



## Lovewinnie

I posted this on the MVMCP thread. I only asked DSS about the dessert party during MVMCP


----------



## Lovewinnie

Lovewinnie said:


> Just an update. I emailed disney signature services regarding the parade viewing not being listed on website as we are staying club level this trip. The CM who responded to my email said that preferred viewing for the parade is included in the dessert party package this year. She stated that we will check in between 4-7 and the meet up for parade begins at 7:30. I'm hoping the concierge CMs did some checking on this before responding to my questions



This was posted by me on MVMCP thread


----------



## acln

Sorry if I missed this somewhere but how long will rides be running during the night? I know party hours at 7-12 but on last years schedule there was a villain show at midnight, so are people still able to line up and get on rides at 12? 
Just been looking over my plans and trying to see if we end up skipping the last villains show then maybe we could get a ride or two in instead.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Perhaps I missed it (actually I know I've seen it several times on the boards, but can't remember where exactly), but can someone post the Guest Services email, please?  

I would like to express my distaste both for the Hallowishes Dessert Party increasing $10 and not offering parade viewing, and for the Frozen Dessert Party costing $30 more than the previous Illuminations Dessert Party when the only apparent difference is a ride.  It's rather ridiculous that both of these events cost more than an August MNSSHP ticket, which alone provides so much more to do than a dessert party.  I would consider splurging on one or both of those, but $79 for a not so great view of the fireworks and a few desserts and NO alcohol for Hallowishes is steep.  The Frozen one isn't much better at the same price point, a view of the fireworks that is very easy to get around the lagoon, a few desserts, but at least they are offering alcohol (I assume that will still be there) and a ride.  Still though, I feel that both of these dessert parties need something more, especially when you compare them with the Star Wars one which offers better desserts, themed alcoholic drinks, a great fireworks viewing area, and a souvenir, FOR $10 LESS.


----------



## FoxC63

Lovewinnie said:


> This was posted by me on MVMCP thread



Thank you for sharing.  So as it stands two people have been told the Christmas Desert party will receive the parade & fireworks via twice verbal and one email and @PolyRob was told verbally the opposite.

 I fervently believe the Christmas Dessert parties will have both.


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Perhaps I missed it (actually I know I've seen it several times on the boards, but can't remember where exactly), but can someone post the Guest Services email, please?
> 
> I would like to express my distaste both for the Hallowishes Dessert Party increasing $10 and not offering parade viewing, and for the Frozen Dessert Party costing $30 more than the previous Illuminations Dessert Party when the only apparent difference is a ride.  It's rather ridiculous that both of these events cost more than an August MNSSHP ticket, which alone provides so much more to do than a dessert party.  I would consider splurging on one or both of those, but $79 for a not so great view of the fireworks and a few desserts and NO alcohol for Hallowishes is steep.  The Frozen one isn't much better at the same price point, a view of the fireworks that is very easy to get around the lagoon, a few desserts, but at least they are offering alcohol (I assume that will still be there) and a ride.  Still though, I feel that both of these dessert parties need something more, especially when you compare them with the Star Wars one which offers better desserts, themed alcoholic drinks, a great fireworks viewing area, and a souvenir, FOR $10 LESS.



Here you go and THANK YOU!  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/


----------



## acln

ErinsMommy said:


> Anyone??



This will be my first party, but we are going halloween night so definitely sold out. I'm planning to try to find a spot on main st about an hour before parade, sitting/standing on the curb anywhere we can. I'd like somewhere in the middle of main st because we'd like to see the zootopia characters. 
Hopefully someone else can share their previous experiences though!


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for sharing.  So as it stands two people have been told the Christmas Desert party will receive the parade & fireworks via twice verbal and one email and @PolyRob was told verbally the opposite.
> 
> I fervently believe the Christmas Dessert parties will have both.


I will let you know what the email response says "within 7 days" lol


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

PolyRob said:


> I will let you know what the email response says "within 7 days" lol
> 
> View attachment 244310



Figures... Sorry for everyone interested in the party! What a downer.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

FoxC63 said:


> Here you go and THANK YOU!  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/



Thanks!


----------



## PolyRob

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Figures... Sorry for everyone interested in the party! What a downer.


I e-mailed this am. 10 hours to be told I should wait up to 7 more days. Good thing the first party isn't for 2.5 months lol


----------



## Amunet

Hi everyone! I've been to MNSSHP ... 4 times? A good bit lol
I thought I would be attending MVMCP this year but plans changed. I'm super excited that we will be going to WDW for a quick weekend trip in early September (just booked last night!).
Haha, well, it turns out we will be doing MNSSHP again! I don't mind though, I do love the event 

I read a post mentioning that CM discount parties tend to sell out. May I ask how early? We can't get the tickets just yet.


----------



## biochemgirl

I’m newer to WDW planning and need a little help figuring out how to make the most of our one night of MNSSHP. At DL, when two parades run in a night, the first one runs towards Main St and the second parade goes the reverse direction, starting at Main St and moving away.

So far, I’m not seeing times listed for the Boo to You parade on Aug 29. Various articles suggest that there will be two parades. Will it follow the same pattern as at DL? First going towards Main St then reversing for the second one?


----------



## monique5

biochemgirl said:


> I’m newer to WDW planning and need a little help figuring out how to make the most of our one night of MNSSHP. At DL, when two parades run in a night, the first one runs towards Main St and the second parade goes the reverse direction, starting at Main St and moving away.
> 
> So far, I’m not seeing times listed for the Boo to You parade on Aug 29. Various articles suggest that there will be two parades. Will it follow the same pattern as at DL? First going towards Main St then reversing for the second one?



@ WDW both parades run the same route/direction. Stars in Frontierland and ends on Main St. by circling Flag Pole circle.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

FoxC63 said:


> I hope for those interested this is not the case.  I cannot imagine purchasing a party ticket and an ADR for the parade AND Dessert package for the fireworks - it's just too crazy and cost prohibitive for many.


I agree that that would be ridiculous. And as it stands (dessert party with no parade viewing), I will be cancelling altogether.

However, if they offered something akin to the Villains Sinister Soirée that they did in 2014, I would purchase tickets to that in a heartbeat!!!!! It was my favorite thing we have *ever* done at Disney. That said, you really need to be able to go to two MNSSHPs to attend something like the Soirée. It took up a ridiculous amount of time. So it's definitely on the extremely pricey side. But, for us, it was SO worth it.


----------



## VillainFavs

FoxC63 said:


> This is fantastic and I urge everyone to hop on board.  Very soon Disney will offer "Frozen Happily Ever After Dessert Party that includes Illuminations AND a FEA ride for the same price not to mention the Christmas desert party has both fireworks AND parade.  Disney did respond when we wrote about our dismay with the rides not being included.



We actually don't know if Disney changed their mind about the rides or if that was an oversight that was corrected when brought to their attention.  Even at the time, there were conflicting stories depending on who you talked to at Disney.  It's nice to think people had some influence, but that's not necessarily the case.

Unfortunately, there are still enough people who will pay for the dessert party as is, so there's no real incentive for Disney to add the parade in.  Only when they can't sell something will anything change.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

You know, the more I think about it, the announcement of something like the Villains Sinister Soirée makes total sense: 1) the weird removal of Club Villain from the website entirely (and the rumors that the hard "decorations" for that event have been completely removed from DHS; 2) no parade viewing at the Hallowishes dessert party; 3) no ADRs available at CRT after 6:00 pm on party nights. 

Hmmmmm. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Last  year we did two MNSSHP parties and did the dessert party, which we really liked for the parade viewing and the desserts, but the fireworks view is not so great.  The second party night, we watched the fireworks again from the middle of the hub, which is my preferred straight on view for my favorite fireworks, Hallowishes.  We had already decided not to do the Halloween dessert party this year as we are only doing one party night.  We did however decide to do the Star Wars Dessert Party, and I'm super excited about everything that is included with that dessert party.  The value of it seems awesome!  I personally would not have interest in doing the halloween dessert party again without it including the reserved parade viewing area.

We have been to several parties over the years, and always watch the parade.  I see some asking about standing/sitting on main street to watch the parade.  If you want to sit on the curb on main street for the Boo To You parade, you will have to be there before an hour before.  I see some saying they will show up an hour before, and from our experience you will not find a sitting spot on main street.  Maybe closer to town square area.  People start saving spots very early for the parade.  Too early I think!  We love watching on main street and we have shown up about an hour before and we found standing spots right behind the people sitting on the curb.  I will caution, that the worst part is defending those spots as it gets closer to time for the parade.  People do try to just cut in front of you, push in front of you etc.  That was why we loved the dessert party's reserved parade viewing.  It was so stress free.


----------



## GillianP1301

Mommy2Corinne said:


> You know, the more I think about it, the announcement of something like the Villains Sinister Soirée makes total sense: 1) the weird removal of Club Villain from the website entirely (and the rumors that the hard "decorations" for that event have been completely removed from DHS; 2) no parade viewing at the Hallowishes dessert party; 3) no ADRs available at CRT after 6:00 pm on party nights.
> 
> Hmmmmm. Fingers crossed!!



I agree, not sure if it would be specifically Villains Sinister Soiree, but something is definitely up. The lack of after 6pm ADRs and the removal of the parade viewing from the dessert party can't be coincidental. 

It would be nice if they could announce everything at once when it comes to the special events, but I guess then we'd have nothing to obsess over while we wait... 

Hanging on to my dessert party booking for now and waiting and see how this all pans out.


----------



## Dockside

I know I have read this somewhere in the thread but it is so long, I can't find the answer I am looking for.  We are going to the first MNSSHP on August 25th.  My fastpass window has opened up today (we are staying on site for 2 weeks).  I can book my FP's for MNSSHP today.  In the Fastpass window, I can select a fastpass time of 6:30 (which would be 6:30-7:30 ride time).  There are no fastpasses available after 6:30 (which is expected as the party starts at 7pm).  I have read some conflicting reports about whether Disney would cancel fastpasses booked after a certain time (6:00pm?).  But I also would have thought the system would be adjusted to not allow that.  Any thoughts?  I can easily make a fastpass reservation for 5:00-6:00 but would rather push out the time to sneak more fastpasses in during the pre-party hours.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Dockside said:


> I know I have read this somewhere in the thread but it is so long, I can't find the answer I am looking for.  We are going to the first MNSSHP on August 25th.  My fastpass window has opened up today (we are staying on site for 2 weeks).  I can book my FP's for MNSSHP today.  In the Fastpass window, I can select a fastpass time of 6:30 (which would be 6:30-7:30 ride time).  There are no fastpasses available after 6:30 (which is expected as the party starts at 7pm).  I have read some conflicting reports about whether Disney would cancel fastpasses booked after a certain time (6:00pm?).  But I also would have thought the system would be adjusted to not allow that.  Any thoughts?  I can easily make a fastpass reservation for 5:00-6:00 but would rather push out the time to sneak more fastpasses in during the pre-party hours.



It seems like the past few years have initially allowed these post-6:30 FP+ but then cancelled them later. I would just do 3:30, 4:30, and 5:30, and then you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## FoxC63

Dockside said:


> I know I have read this somewhere in the thread but it is so long, I can't find the answer I am looking for.  We are going to the first MNSSHP on August 25th.  My fastpass window has opened up today (we are staying on site for 2 weeks).  I can book my FP's for MNSSHP today.  In the Fastpass window, I can select a fastpass time of 6:30 (which would be 6:30-7:30 ride time).  There are no fastpasses available after 6:30 (which is expected as the party starts at 7pm).  I have read some conflicting reports about whether Disney would cancel fastpasses booked after a certain time (6:00pm?).  But I also would have thought the system would be adjusted to not allow that.  Any thoughts?  I can easily make a fastpass reservation for 5:00-6:00 but would rather push out the time to sneak more fastpasses in during the pre-party hours.



In 2016 any FP that was past 6:30 were canceled by Disney.  Some reported they received emails and others received no warning.  Disney has been changing things up this year so I don't think anyone can tell you how to play this out unfortunately you'll have to take a risk.  Please report back and let us know what happens. Good luck!


----------



## FoxC63

Lovewinnie said:


> Did the CM give any explanation why it is not offered during MNSSHP?
> 
> what confirmation did you receive that this will be happening during MVMCP? TIA



If you can post a screen shot of your email confirmation that would be most helpful especially for those at the MVMCP thread.  Thank You!!!


----------



## LadyRayado

DS and I will be attending the party on 10/3! It occurred to me this morning we could also do the party on 10/5, but I haven't decided yet. I do tentatively have a dessert party booked, but I'll cancel if parade viewing isn't added back in. We're also doing the Sleepy Hollow event on 10/6. 

DS is going to be Captain Jack Sparrow, but I am undecided. Any recommendations for a pregnant-friendly costume? I'll be around 25 weeks at that point (not huge, but definitely showing). All I can find is Mike Wazowski, BB-8, and the Death Star on the belly - and I'd rather do a full costume.


----------



## biochemgirl

Dockside said:


> I know I have read this somewhere in the thread but it is so long, I can't find the answer I am looking for.  We are going to the first MNSSHP on August 25th.  My fastpass window has opened up today (we are staying on site for 2 weeks).  I can book my FP's for MNSSHP today.  In the Fastpass window, I can select a fastpass time of 6:30 (which would be 6:30-7:30 ride time).  There are no fastpasses available after 6:30 (which is expected as the party starts at 7pm).  I have read some conflicting reports about whether Disney would cancel fastpasses booked after a certain time (6:00pm?).  But I also would have thought the system would be adjusted to not allow that.  Any thoughts?  I can easily make a fastpass reservation for 5:00-6:00 but would rather push out the time to sneak more fastpasses in during the pre-party hours.



I'm curious about th exact start and end times for FP on a party ticket. Can I make a FP at 3:15 even though I won't be entering until 4pm - maybe 3:45


----------



## DonaldDuck77

biochemgirl said:


> I'm curious about th exact start and end times for FP on a party ticket. Can I make a FP at 3:15 even though I won't be entering until 4pm - maybe 3:45



Yes. You can even make one for in the morning. You just couldn't use it. Your "practical" FP+ time would be 4:00-4:15.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Would it be realistic to go to DHS in the morning, eat there, come back to POP, change into costumes+makeup and make it to MNSSHP?


----------



## Lovewinnie

FoxC63 said:


> If you can post a screen shot of your email confirmation that would be most helpful especially for those at the MVMCP thread.  Thank You!!!




Again this was a question I asked about MVMCP


----------



## PolyRob

I want to book a Club Level room and ask DSS about MNSSHP LOL


----------



## ruthies12

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Would it be realistic to go to DHS in the morning, eat there, come back to POP, change into costumes+makeup and make it to MNSSHP?



I would say yes if it is just the two adults in your sig, if you have kids with you then no.  Pop is only about 15 minutes from DHS so I wouldn't think that would be a problem.


----------



## Lovewinnie

I swear I just posted it but when I go back to look it isnt there!


----------



## vinotinto

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Would it be realistic to go to DHS in the morning, eat there, come back to POP, change into costumes+makeup and make it to MNSSHP?


Definitely! When we went to the party in 2015, we spent the morning at MK, had lunch there, went back to the resort to change and rest for a little bit, and then went back to MK.


----------



## GillianP1301

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Would it be realistic to go to DHS in the morning, eat there, come back to POP, change into costumes+makeup and make it to MNSSHP?



Sure. We're doing AK that morning then a late lunch at Whispering Canyon before back to the resort to rest and get costumes on. We don't plan to get to the party until about 5:00 that day. We have a car which saves us a lot of time in the hopping around, plus we are staying at CR so quick access to MK. Not sure I would attempt that schedule otherwise. But to go from to one park and then back to POP and then MK is totally doable and you shouldn't feel too rushed at all.


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> I want to book a Club Level room and ask DSS about MNSSHP LOL



I find DSS very helpful, but they dont seem to have any info on MNSSHP separate than that of another CM.  But they'll happily book a party


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Thank y'all! I always miss how far away parkscare from the hotels so I figured I'd ask people who have more experience!


----------



## Greg McNichol

Apologies if this has been asked already.

I am staying at CBR in September and will be receiving gift cards ($75 per night) as compensation for the construction at that time. I want to use these gift cards to buy tickets for the Halloween party. I'll be checking in Sept 18th and the party is the 22nd. Do you think I can wait to buy them? I'd like to have something to put the gift cards towards!

Basically, my question is, do those dates typically sell out, and if they do, does it happen the day of or well in advance?


----------



## AntJulie

Greg McNichol said:


> I'll be checking in Sept 18th and the party is the 22nd. Do you think I can wait to buy them? I'd like to have something to put the gift cards towards!
> 
> Basically, my question is, do those dates typically sell out, and if they do, does it happen the day of or well in advance?



First, the 22nd is a Friday (also a Jewish holiday). This may or may not matter. Second, it's not a discounted party for CMs or pass-holders. Third, it is priced higher than other September parties. I think you will be okay to wait but, you never know. There is a party Sunday the 24th if your date is sold out but, last year Sunday the 25th sold out on the day of the party. We attended that one!


----------



## Travelgrrl

LadyRayado said:


> DS and I will be attending the party on 10/3! It occurred to me this morning we could also do the party on 10/5, but I haven't decided yet. I do tentatively have a dessert party booked, but I'll cancel if parade viewing isn't added back in. We're also doing the Sleepy Hollow event on 10/6.
> 
> DS is going to be Captain Jack Sparrow, but I am undecided. Any recommendations for a pregnant-friendly costume? I'll be around 25 weeks at that point (not huge, but definitely showing). All I can find is Mike Wazowski, BB-8, and the Death Star on the belly - and I'd rather do a full costume.



I would get a pirate dress in a larger size so there's room for your belly, and be a beautiful pirate princess! You will match Captain Jack and be a lovely as a "Swann"!


----------



## camnhan

FSU Girl said:


> Oh I didn't realize each night could be different. I'm going Friday 9/29. Just bought my tickets.


we will be there that night as well! Don't have tickets yet but planning on purchasing the next payday


----------



## Cluelyss

ErinsMommy said:


> I'm curious - on a sold out party night (assuming the worst case scenario), how soon before the parade do you need to get there to get a good spot on Main Street? And what is generally the best spot? Sitting on the curb? And where?


Which parade? I've seen people holding spots as early as 5 pm for the first parade, though I'd say 60-90 minutes is more common. For the second parade, you can likely get a curb spot by the flagpole 30-45 minutes out.


----------



## Cluelyss

FSU Girl said:


> Oh I didn't realize each night could be different. I'm going Friday 9/29. Just bought my tickets.


Last year September's times were slightly different than October's (first parade and stage show).


----------



## Cluelyss

Mommy2Corinne said:


> I agree that that would be ridiculous. And as it stands (dessert party with no parade viewing), I will be cancelling altogether.
> 
> However, if they offered something akin to the Villains Sinister Soirée that they did in 2014, I would purchase tickets to that in a heartbeat!!!!! It was my favorite thing we have *ever* done at Disney. That said, you really need to be able to go to two MNSSHPs to attend something like the Soirée. It took up a ridiculous amount of time. So it's definitely on the extremely pricey side. But, for us, it was SO worth it.


I REALLY hope you are right about this. The soirée was the best Disney money we've EVER spent (and we've spent A LOT!!). And the soirée included parade viewing, too......


----------



## Cluelyss

So with the release of the party dessert parties, did they not also open up the rest of the regular dessert parties, too?


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> I REALLY hope you are right about this. The soirée was the best Disney money we've EVER spent (and we've spent A LOT!!). And the soirée included parade viewing, too......


I just looked this up and found an old post from the parks blog. It sounds great and included the Boo-To-You Parade and HalloWishes! I would probably have to switch.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I hope this doesn't sound silly but I'm curious, what was the Disney Villains Soiree? I'm interested!


----------



## PolyRob

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I hope this doesn't sound silly but I'm curious, what was the Disney Villains Soiree? I'm interested!


This is what I read: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eets-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

PolyRob said:


> This is what I read: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eets-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Now this, I would definitely pay for.


----------



## Felicis

I agree, that would definitely be tempting!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Cluelyss said:


> Which parade? I've seen people holding spots as early as 5 pm for the first parade, though I'd say 60-90 minutes is more common. For the second parade, you can likely get a curb spot by the flagpole 30-45 minutes out.



Ohh there's more than one parade?? MVMCP only had the one with the wooden soldiers (just one out of a bunch) going down Main Street so now I'm totally confused


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> This is what I read: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eets-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Omg yes please!!


----------



## AngelDisney

PolyRob said:


> This is what I read: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eets-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



I would definitely pay for this too!


----------



## CMNJ

ErinsMommy said:


> Ohh there's more than one parade?? MVMCP only had the one with the wooden soldiers (just one out of a bunch) going down Main Street so now I'm totally confused


Same parade two times. Later one tends to draw smaller crowds than the earlier one.


----------



## PolyRob

CMNJ said:


> Same parade two times. Later one tends to draw smaller crowds than the earlier one.


Definitely smaller crowds! I did the second parade last year on 10/29 which was sold out and got a Main Street curb seat 30 minutes beforehand!


----------



## biochemgirl

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Yes. You can even make one for in the morning. You just couldn't use it. Your "practical" FP+ time would be 4:00-4:15.



A FP that closes at 4:15 can really be


PolyRob said:


> Definitely smaller crowds! I did the second parade last year on 10/29 which was sold out and got a Main Street curb seat 30 minutes beforehand!


If the parade starts at 10:30pm, how long does it take to reach the hub?I'm wondering if going to the hub area about 10:15 will be early enough to get a good spot for the second parade.


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> This is what I read: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...eets-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Oh I soooo hope this is an option, DD would be in favor of this more than CV


----------



## CMNJ

biochemgirl said:


> A FP that closes at 4:15 can really be
> 
> If the parade starts at 10:30pm, how long does it take to reach the hub?I'm wondering if going to the hub area about 10:15 will be early enough to get a good spot for the second parade.



Does the parade start at 10:30 this year? I thought it was 11:15 the past two years? Not sure how far in advance you need to be in the hub to get a good spot for the second parade. I can tell you the past 2 years we have seen front row seats near the flagpole area on Main Street when the headless horseman rides prior to the second parade. I'd guess it takes at least 10 (maybe 15 minutes) for the parade to reach the hub


----------



## biochemgirl

CMNJ said:


> Does the parade start at 10:30 this year? I thought it was 11:15 the past two years? Not sure how far in advance you need to be in the hub to get a good spot for the second parade. I can tell you the past 2 years we have seen front row seats near the flagpole area on Main Street when the headless horseman rides prior to the second parade. I'd guess it takes at least 10 (maybe 15 minutes) for the parade to reach the hub


10:30 was just my recollection from reading WDWprepschool yesterday, it's not Disney official


----------



## CMNJ

biochemgirl said:


> 10:30 was just my recollection from reading WDWprepschool yesterday, it's not Disney official


Googled the map from last year's party-it was 11:15 last year. Fireworks were 10:15 and there was a hocus pocus show at 10:40 so not sure if people tend to hang out in the hub afterward-we typically have headed to Main Street after the fireworks to do some pictures (Mickey the magic shot by the pumpkins etc) and always seem to manage being there to see the headless horseman ride by again but don't stay late enough to see the parade make it to main street


----------



## FSU Girl

For the seven dwarves that you can meet, are they all there? Is it one of those where you could take a picture with each or just as a group? My favorite would be grumpy


----------



## PolyRob

CMNJ said:


> Googled the map from last year's party-it was 11:15 last year. Fireworks were 10:15 and there was a hocus pocus show at 10:40 so not sure if people tend to hang out in the hub afterward-we typically have headed to Main Street after the fireworks to do some pictures (Mickey the magic shot by the pumpkins etc) and always seem to manage being there to see the headless horseman ride by again but don't stay late enough to see the parade make it to main street


It was definitely 11:15pm. I remember I sat down while people were watching the 10:40 Hocus Pocus show. Maybe that's why it wasn't as crowded? I would say it reached us about 10 - 15 minutes after it started.


----------



## PolyRob

FSU Girl said:


> For the seven dwarves that you can meet, are they all there? Is it one of those where you could take a picture with each or just as a group? My favorite would be grumpy


You meet them all in one big group.


----------



## FSU Girl

PolyRob said:


> You meet them all in one big group.


Thanks!


----------



## FSU Girl

One more question. How crowded are the buses after leaving the party? I'm trying to decide on which hotel to stay at, a Magic Kingdom one or Beach Club. I really want to stay at the Beach Club, but I'm concerned it might be crazy getting a bus when the party is over.


----------



## PolyRob

FSU Girl said:


> One more question. How crowded are the buses after leaving the party? I'm trying to decide on which hotel to stay at, a Magic Kingdom one or Beach Club. I really want to stay at the Beach Club, but I'm concerned it might be crazy getting a bus when the party is over.


I've personally only stayed at MK resorts after leaving a party. I have walked back to CR or taken the monorail. How long is your trip? I did a split last year, Yacht Club/Contemporary. Worked out very nicely for Food and Wine and MNSSHP!


----------



## Drnifer

FSU Girl said:


> One more question. How crowded are the buses after leaving the party? I'm trying to decide on which hotel to stay at, a Magic Kingdom one or Beach Club. I really want to stay at the Beach Club, but I'm concerned it might be crazy getting a bus when the party is over.


If you leave right after the fireworks or  parade, the wait can be long. Most people leave before the party is over, so if you stay until the end, the wait isn't too long. And the Beach Club is my favorite!


----------



## FSU Girl

PolyRob said:


> I've personally only stayed at MK resorts after leaving a party. I have walked back to CR or taken the monorail. How long is your trip? I did a split last year, Yacht Club/Contemporary. Worked out very nicely for Food and Wine and MNSSHP!


It's a short trip only 4 nights so I think a split stay is out of the question. I do love the Contemporary, but I really wanted to go to the pool at the Beach Club lol. I hate taking the buses and try to avoid them by driving, but Magic Kingdom makes driving kind of pointless with having to take the monorail to get there after parking. The party night will probably be the only time we go to Magic Kingdom so it might not be worth it to stay nearby.



Drnifer said:


> If you leave right after the fireworks or parade, the wait can be long. Most people leave before the party is over, so if you stay until the end, the wait isn't too long. And the Beach Club is my favorite!


That's good to know. What if we left in the middle of the second parade? We were thinking of doing that since most things should be done by then. That's good you like the Beach Club I really want to try it out.


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> I've personally only stayed at MK resorts after leaving a party. I have walked back to CR or taken the monorail. How long is your trip? I did a split last year, Yacht Club/Contemporary. Worked out very nicely for Food and Wine and MNSSHP!



Have you ever taken one of the boats back to the Poly after the party - whether the smaller one that goes from GF or the bigger one that goes to TTC? Do the boats even run at that time or is it just monorail only?


----------



## Drnifer

[QUOTE="FSU Girl, post: 57745912, member: 588568"That's good to know. What if we left in the middle of the second parade? We were thinking of doing that since most things should be done by then. That's good you like the Beach Club I really want to try it out. [/QUOTE]
That may be a good time to leave. A lot of people leave right after the second parade.


----------



## biochemgirl

Back to the FP options...

What is latest closing of a FP window allowed? A FP with a slightly later window, say 5:50 to 6:50, is that OK or will it get cancelled?


----------



## PolyRob

ErinsMommy said:


> Have you ever taken one of the boats back to the Poly after the party - whether the smaller one that goes from GF or the bigger one that goes to TTC? Do the boats even run at that time or is it just monorail only?


Yes, I have taken the boat back to GF! They ran until the very end for MVMCP last year. I did two parties. The first one I took the monorail since the boat line was so crowded and the second I took the boat because I was going to fit on the next one!


----------



## AngelDisney

biochemgirl said:


> Back to the FP options...
> 
> What is latest closing of a FP window allowed? A FP with a slightly later window, say 5:50 to 6:50, is that OK or will it get cancelled?



It was reported that FP+ after 6:30 pm last year was cancelled by Disney. It is better to book all FP+ latest by 6:30 pm like 3:30 -4:30, etc.


----------



## LadyRayado

Travelgrrl said:


> I would get a pirate dress in a larger size so there's room for your belly, and be a beautiful pirate princess! You will match Captain Jack and be a lovely as a "Swann"!


Do you think this would work? I'm worried it's not really recognizable, but I think the empire style would be perfect for me.


----------



## ErinsMommy

PolyRob said:


> Yes, I have taken the boat back to GF! They ran until the very end for MVMCP last year. I did two parties. The first one I took the monorail since the boat line was so crowded and the second I took the boat because I was going to fit on the next one!



Good to know thank you so much! Hoping between the GF/Poly boat, the bigger boat to TTC and the monorail we can find one with a smaller line.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEW UPDATE - *Thursday, June 15th
* RE:* Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party

Diane at Guest Services called me back today and again stated the Boo To-You parade is NOT included in the dessert package.


----------



## CAHarwell

LadyRayado said:


> Do you think this would work? I'm worried it's not really recognizable, but I think the empire style would be perfect for me.



Looks like it would be hot, especially for a pregnant lady!  If you wore the chemise without the "coat", it wouldn't be bad since they usually have cap sleeves.  Someone should start a thread of "pregnant belly" friendly costumes that are cool enough for an expectant mommy.


----------



## FoxC63

biochemgirl said:


> A FP that closes at 4:15 can really be
> 
> If the parade starts at 10:30pm, how long does it take to reach the hub?I'm wondering if going to the hub area about 10:15 will be early enough to get a good spot for the second parade.


*
Mickey’s Boo-To-You Halloween Parade (2016)
September: *8:30 p.m. & 11:15 p.m.* / October: *8:15 p.m. & 11:15 p.m.
*
Castle Projection Show: *10:00 p.m. 

*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks: *10:15 p.m. *CONFIRMED (2017)

Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular (Castle Stage): *9:15 p.m., 10:40 p.m. & 12:00 a.m. *(2016)

EDIT:  *I declassified the Castle Projection Show as CONFIRMED.  @Cluelyss  believes this _could_ be shown after HalloWishes.  Though it has been done Prior in many years we could see a change in 2017.


----------



## LadyRayado

CAHarwell said:


> Looks like it would be hot, especially for a pregnant lady!  If you wore the chemise without the "coat", it wouldn't be bad since they usually have cap sleeves.  Someone should start a thread of "pregnant belly" friendly costumes that are cool enough for an expectant mommy.



I would love that! I'm really struggling here lol.


----------



## Bex258

FSU Girl said:


> Thanks! This is really helpful  I watched a bunch of videos last year, but its never as good as the real thing so I'm really excited for the parade and fireworks. The Haunted Mansion does seem like a good one to ride during this.



I want to get that in on one of my two parties. Any other rides after that are a bonus. I have quite a few characters to meet so not planning to but I'm spending quite a bit of time in MK on my trip so all rides should be done.

I don't mind the idea of the Soirée....maybe if they combined the best bits of both that and Club Villain although that would take up too much time in the party. Anything that means I get to meet a bunch of villains and good spots for fireworks/parades would be a bonus. I'm not fussed by the desserts really.


----------



## sarahplus4disneymom

I have a question... and I am sorry if it has been asked addressed in the pages before....
I have been to the Not so Scary Halloween party numerous times. Always before we could get in at 4pm and the park would change over at 7pm... I just called WDW and was told that this year they are closes at 6pm and they "May NOt" allow MNSSHP tickets to enter until 6pm???? Has this been talked about on this thread? Is this correct????


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

sarahplus4disneymom said:


> I have a question... and I am sorry if it has been asked addressed in the pages before....
> I have been to the Not so Scary Halloween party numerous times. Always before we could get in at 4pm and the park would change over at 7pm... I just called WDW and was told that this year they are closes at 6pm and they "May NOt" allow MNSSHP tickets to enter until 6pm???? Has this been talked about on this thread? Is this correct????



Wow, I sure hope not.  I haven't heard anything like this.  There is talk about MK closing at 6 for the Christmas Party but, as far as I know, nothing has been said about MNSSHP.  For Disney's page on the Hallowishes Dessert Party, it mentions a couple of times about being able to check in at 4pm and MNSSHP starting at 7pm, so I don't think that would change.


----------



## ErinsMommy

Despite that horrible UK company refusing to send my daughter her 8 week ordered but never came tutu and wings  - I finally found a few companies that could make each piece and here's my daughters version of Periwinkle for day 2   her Jack Skellington for day 1 is posted a few pages back! Happy girl = Happy Me!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

ErinsMommy said:


> Despite that horrible UK company refusing to send my daughter her 8 week ordered but never came tutu and wings  - I finally found a few companies that could make each piece and here's my daughters version of Periwinkle for day 2   her Jack Skellington for day 1 is posted a few pages back! Happy girl = Happy Me!
> 
> View attachment 244600 View attachment 244601



Would you mind sharing where got the skirt/tutu from? That is so cute!


----------



## monique5

sarahplus4disneymom said:


> I have a question... and I am sorry if it has been asked addressed in the pages before....
> I have been to the Not so Scary Halloween party numerous times. Always before we could get in at 4pm and the park would change over at 7pm... I just called WDW and was told that this year they are closes at 6pm and they "May NOt" allow MNSSHP tickets to enter until 6pm???? Has this been talked about on this thread? Is this correct????



Several posts throughout thread about MK close @ 6pm & why. Dining ADRs, FP+, another special event. Only speculations.


----------



## FoxC63

ErinsMommy said:


> Despite that horrible UK company refusing to send my daughter her 8 week ordered but never came tutu and wings  - I finally found a few companies that could make each piece and here's my daughters version of Periwinkle for day 2   her Jack Skellington for day 1 is posted a few pages back! Happy girl = Happy Me!
> 
> View attachment 244600 View attachment 244601



Oh AWESOME!!!  Erin looks so happy!!!  Thanks for posting Debi, LOVE it!!!


----------



## Farro

I don't know, I don't know...I'm torn between wearing my planned costume (Honest John) with my fox tail and everything, or just wearing the most adorable dress I just bought with my Haunted Mansion Minnie ears!

Decide for me please? 

I can pack both, Honest John is just tail, ears and clothes I would be bringing anyways...


----------



## FoxC63

sarahplus4disneymom said:


> I have a question... and I am sorry if it has been asked addressed in the pages before....
> I have been to the Not so Scary Halloween party numerous times. Always before we could get in at 4pm and the park would change over at 7pm... I just called WDW and was told that this year they are closes at 6pm and they "May NOt" allow MNSSHP tickets to enter until 6pm???? Has this been talked about on this thread? Is this correct????



New to me!  I also heard this was happening during the Christmas parties as an experiment.  Maybe that's why they get the parade and we don't during the dessert party.  I 100% agree with @monique5  these are rumors.  Don't get caught up in them, we'll know more once Disney makes announcements.

EDIT:  if they make announcements!


----------



## Felicis

Farro said:


> I don't know, I don't know...I'm torn between wearing my planned costume (Honest John) with my fox tail and everything, or just wearing the most adorable dress I just bought with my Haunted Mansion Minnie ears!
> 
> Decide for me please?
> 
> I can pack both, Honest John is just tail, ears and clothes I would be bringing anyways...



I think we need photos!


----------



## Farro

Felicis said:


> I think we need photos!



That's not me in the dress photo  I also have fox gloves and a blue cardigan to tie around my shoulders.


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> That's not me in the dress photo  I also have fox gloves and a blue cardigan to tie around my shoulders.



Sorry I can't help here because I love them both!  What a pickle your in!


----------



## acln

Farro said:


> That's not me in the dress photo  I also have fox gloves and a blue cardigan to tie around my shoulders.



Will you be at MK any other day this trip? Both are fantastic. But I would say honest john is definitely more costume-y for the party. The dress and ears would be great for a normal park day. But honestly you can't go wrong either way!


----------



## Farro

acln said:


> Will you be at MK any other day this trip? Both are fantastic. But I would say honest john is definitely more costume-y for the party. The dress and ears would be great for a normal park day. But honestly you can't go wrong either way!



Yes I will be. I was thinking that...but then it seems so perfect to wear my Haunted Mansion ears to the party...but I love my tail!

My issue with my Honest John costume is unless you are a SUPER fan (and know his color scheme for his clothing), no one is going to know who I am.


----------



## PolyRob

ErinsMommy said:


> Good to know thank you so much! Hoping between the GF/Poly boat, the bigger boat to TTC and the monorail we can find one with a smaller line.


I am sure it will workout well! Poly has great transportation options. Its been too long and I need to get back there!


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> Honest John costume is unless you are a SUPER fan (and know his color scheme for his clothing), *no one is going to know who I am.*



Nope, I do not agree with this at all!  Disney fans know their characters!


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> *NEW UPDATE - *Thursday, June 15th
> * RE:* Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party
> 
> Diane at Guest Services called me back today and again stated the Boo To-You parade is NOT included in the dessert package.



Still waiting on my e-mail, I guess I am still well within my "7 days"



FoxC63 said:


> New to me!  I also heard this was happening during the Christmas parties as an experiment.  Maybe that's why they get the parade and we don't during the dessert party.  I 100% agree with @monique5  these are rumors.  Don't get caught up in them, we'll know more once Disney makes announcements.
> 
> EDIT:  if they make announcements!



LOL both parties are different experiments


----------



## Farro

FoxC63 said:


> Nope, I do not agree with this at all!  Disney fans know their characters!



It will help that Micky said he would go as Lampwick (Pinocchio) if I go as Honest John!


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> It will help that Micky said he would go as Lampwick (Pinocchio) if I go as Honest John!



Honey, you got him right where you want him!!!!


----------



## Felicis

Yes, I am with the others - Honest John for the party, and dress and ears for a disney bound day! Both are very cool costumes!


----------



## ErinsMommy

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Would you mind sharing where got the skirt/tutu from? That is so cute!



Thank you - found it online they posted it as Claire's but I didn't see it on Claire's website so not 100% sure!


----------



## ErinsMommy

FoxC63 said:


> Oh AWESOME!!!  Erin looks so happy!!!  Thanks for posting Debi, LOVE it!!!



Thank you


----------



## Travelgrrl

LadyRayado said:


> Do you think this would work? I'm worried it's not really recognizable, but I think the empire style would be perfect for me.



That is very pretty, you could use any empire waist dress. Personally, I would haunt the long dress and lingerie sections of Goodwill and Salvation Army stores until I found the perfect dress, then add a few more pirate-y aspects like a sash across your body with a foam sword in its hilt attached, a lacy fascinator or headband with pirate things on them, or some skull and crossbones jewelry, or even a stuffed parrot sewn to your shoulder! Because the parrot sewn to your shoulder; that's how I roll.


----------



## FoxC63

Travelgrrl said:


> That is very pretty, you could use any empire waist dress. Personally, I would haunt the long dress and lingerie sections of Goodwill and Salvation Army stores until I found the perfect dress, then add a few more pirate-y aspects like a sash across your body with a foam sword in its hilt attached, a lacy fascinator or headband with pirate things on them, or some skull and crossbones jewelry, or even a stuffed parrot sewn to your shoulder! Because the parrot sewn to your shoulder; that's how I roll.
> 
> View attachment 244628



Love the picture!


----------



## FoxC63

Do you all have your itineraries set?


----------



## Travelgrrl

FoxC63 said:


> Love the picture!



Hahaha, that Fireman and I were two of a kind!  I guess I never noticed the Main Street Firemen before, but he was one of my all time favorite 'character' interactions!


----------



## FoxC63

*HEADS UP:* Johnson & Johnson Mini First Aid Kit @ *Walmart* only $0.97 + tax. Order online for in-store pick up must purchase 2 Great for when visiting Disney Parks!

Includes: 12 Essential First Aid Items! 2 Hand Cleansing Wipes, 5 in. x 7-3/4 in. (12.7 cm x 19.7 cm); 4 Johnson & Johnson First Aid Gauze Pads (Two 2-Packs), 2 in. x 2 in. (5 cm x 5 cm) 2 Band-Aid Brand Flexible Fabric Adhesive Bandages*, 3/4 in. x 3 in. (1.9 cm x 7.6 cm); 4 Band-Aid Brand Flexible Fabric Adhesive Bandages*, 5/8 in. x 2-1/4 in. (1.5 cm x 5.7 cm); and 1 Durable Plastic Case. Johnson & Johnson Red Cross First Aid Kit

https://www.walmart.com/ip/BAND-AID...37494448091047883194&affillinktype=10&veh=aff


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

You can now book the *Frozen Ever After Dessert party* online. If paying by Disney Gift Card you'll need to call (407) 939-3463 NOTE: Their system is not ready today so try tomorrow.
*Pricing: *Admission is $79 per adult (ages 10 and up) and $47 per child (ages 3 to 9), including tax and gratuity. Separate Epcot admission is also required.

*Includes: *IllumiNations & FEA Ride - After IllumiNations, you’ll be escorted to the Norway Pavilion, where Guests of the Frozen Ever After Dessert Party will experience the popular attraction Frozen Ever After—a musical boat-ride adventure through the wintry world of Arendelle.

WDW link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/epcot/frozen-ever-after-sparkling-dessert-party/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Farro said:


> That's not me in the dress photo  I also have fox gloves and a blue cardigan to tie around my shoulders.



I like the Honest John one of the party, but maybe you could wear the other outfit on another day or earlier in the day!


----------



## Mrsjwb1

Ok, please be patient . . . I have searched/read numerous forums until my eyes are bleeding, lol.  This may have been answered numerous times, BUT . . . why are MNSSHP tickets nontransferable/nonrefundable???  We are tentatively planning a trip in October and would love to do it again, however I have a problem pulling the trigger on $400 worth of tickets that I'll be stuck with, potentially.  This is a business trip for DH and may be postponed/cancelled outright, so I'm hesitant.  

We actually attended back in 2010, but one DD got sick and DH had to take her back to the hotel and missed the whole party  and we had to eat $150 tickets then.  Now that DD is 11 and we are attempting again (hopefully).  But, I'm just curious, why the policy??


----------



## FoxC63

Mrsjwb1 said:


> Ok, please be patient . . . I have searched/read numerous forums until my eyes are bleeding, lol.  This may have been answered numerous times, BUT . . . why are MNSSHP tickets nontransferable/nonrefundable???  We are tentatively planning a trip in October and would love to do it again, however I have a problem pulling the trigger on $400 worth of tickets that I'll be stuck with, potentially.  This is a business trip for DH and may be postponed/cancelled outright, so I'm hesitant.
> 
> We actually attended back in 2010, but one DD got sick and DH had to take her back to the hotel and missed the whole party  and we had to eat $150 tickets then.  Now that DD is 11 and we are attempting again (hopefully).  But, I'm just curious, why the policy??



I think this policy has been in place like forever.  I don't know of anything different, maybe it has to do with the fact Disney is still responsible to pay out of pocket if you will for everything it includes whether you're there or not.  Just like RSVP for a wedding once you commit the bride & groom are still responsible to pay even if you don't show up, right?

Not sure why it's nontransferable.


----------



## sarahann77

Darn on the parade viewing not included in this year's dessert party.  Will consider if they create something else.  Talked fiance into the Frozen dessert party for the night prior so might end up canceling Halloween dessert party, just hope if they do have something for the parade it's not a huge cost. Going on Halloween so planning on the sold out night so hoped for the parade including.  Had an issue in the past when I took someone where we stood in a great spot for an hour only to have folks with a balloon stand in front of us minutes prior.


----------



## FoxC63

sarahann77 said:


> Darn on the parade viewing not included in this year's dessert party.  Will consider if they create something else.  Talked fiance into the Frozen dessert party for the night prior so might end up canceling Halloween dessert party, just hope if they do have something for the parade it's not a huge cost. Going on Halloween so planning on the sold out night so hoped for the parade including.  Had an issue in the past when I took someone where we stood in a great spot for an hour only to have folks with a balloon stand in front of us minutes prior.



If your'e not happy please send Guest Services an email.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/

@LongLiveRafiki sent this to GS:  Post 3950
 I think she did.


----------



## PolyRob

Mrsjwb1 said:


> Ok, please be patient . . . I have searched/read numerous forums until my eyes are bleeding, lol.  This may have been answered numerous times, BUT . . . why are MNSSHP tickets nontransferable/nonrefundable???  We are tentatively planning a trip in October and would love to do it again, however I have a problem pulling the trigger on $400 worth of tickets that I'll be stuck with, potentially.  This is a business trip for DH and may be postponed/cancelled outright, so I'm hesitant.
> 
> We actually attended back in 2010, but one DD got sick and DH had to take her back to the hotel and missed the whole party  and we had to eat $150 tickets then.  Now that DD is 11 and we are attempting again (hopefully).  But, I'm just curious, why the policy??



Sooo it says "non-transferable" but I can say I did transfer the ticket last year. The card it ships with is non-transferable, but you can reassign the entitlement once it is in MDE. Just make sure that profile has a band or card or you won't be able to access the entitlement.



sarahann77 said:


> Darn on the parade viewing not included in this year's dessert party.  Will consider if they create something else.  Talked fiance into the Frozen dessert party for the night prior so might end up canceling Halloween dessert party, just hope if they do have something for the parade it's not a huge cost. Going on Halloween so planning on the sold out night so hoped for the parade including.  Had an issue in the past when I took someone where we stood in a great spot for an hour only to have folks with a balloon stand in front of us minutes prior.



I am still waiting for my first e-mail response so I can follow-up with my disappointment e-mail.


----------



## AntJulie

Mrsjwb1 said:


> We are _tentatively_ planning a trip in October and would love to do it again, however I have a problem pulling the trigger



I would wait until you definitely have plans to go. You can also buy tickets on the day of the party as long as it's not sold out.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

How crowded are the sold out party's? The last few MNSSHP we went to were packed and they were a good times. We went to MVMCP last year and it was hardly busy at all.  We don't really like to plan but we do because we know it's necessary. That's why I like the parties. We can just have fun and go where ever. No agenda.  Our trip 10/25 to 11/1 so the parties will be busy. I just wonder how bad it will be.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

It really depends on what you do I've gone to all but 1 party that was sold out for at least 5 years now and ahve been fine with rides, etc. Even able to get parade spots. But when i did 1 sold out MVCMP it was awful. It really all seemst o be the type of people who are at the pparty that makes it good or bad.


----------



## Mrsjwb1

AntJulie said:


> I would wait until you definitely have plans to go. You can also buy tickets on the day of the party as long as it's not sold out.


Lol, thanks for the reply, and yes that would be the smartest thing to do.  However . . . I am one of those anxious overplanners and I like to have my stuff nailed down ASAP.  I will try to be patient!!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

FoxC63 said:


> If your'e not happy please send Guest Services an email.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/
> 
> @LongLiveRafiki sent this to GS:  Post 3950
> I think he did.



Yes, ma'am! (I am a girl though )


----------



## PolyRob

Ok, I received a call as a follow-up to my e-mail about the dessert parties including parade viewing. I can reiterate that I received the same information:

MNSSHP - NO parade viewing included
MVMCP - Parade viewing included

The CM was extremely nice and told me WDW Guest Communications has received an influx of "inquiries" (I assume complaints) about the parades since the dessert parties were released. She claims she also contacts Magic Kingdom Guest Relations daily to see if anything has changed so she can provide updated information about the dessert parties. She then explained that the parade viewing area for MNSSHP could be added to the dessert party at any time and that Disney is still finalizing the details for MNSSHP and tickets have only been on sale for about a month whereas the first party is not for more than two months (good point).

As @FoxC63 suggested, let your inquiries and frustrations be heard! It really does sound like Disney is listening to its guests about this. I shared with her why I thought the parade viewing was going to be included and that I was confused how it could be the same price as the MVMCP's dessert party when it includes less. I was very happy to receive this call, and am off to compose my emails from multiple accounts. I remember a few months back Disney advertised the "Highway in the Sky" dining experience and then started changing its details. Once guests started contacting Disney about their frustrations, Disney reinstated the original itinerary.

Lets see what happens this time!


----------



## captaindavidhook

Ok question. What time would it be wise to start lining up to see Jack and Sally? They come out at 5 it says.


----------



## monique5

captaindavidhook said:


> Ok question. What time would it be wise to start lining up to see Jack and Sally? They come out at 5 it says.



Last year, Halloween Night, I got in line @ ~4:10pm and still waited ~40 minutes. More PP have MYW tickets/PH and are already in the parks using PP realize. MY 2:30pm ADR ran over & had be behind on "my timeline."


----------



## captaindavidhook

monique5 said:


> Last year, Halloween Night, I got in line @ ~4:10pm and still waited ~40 minutes. More PP have MYW tickets/PH and are already in the parks using PP realize. MY 2:30pm ADR ran over & had be behind on "my timeline."


Will they let you line up early for this? Is there already a line or barrier set up and do you think if I got in line at 4 would that be a problem.


----------



## Aurora0427

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> How crowded are the sold out party's? The last few MNSSHP we went to were packed and they were a good times. We went to MVMCP last year and it was hardly busy at all.  We don't really like to plan but we do because we know it's necessary. That's why I like the parties. We can just have fun and go where ever. No agenda.  Our trip 10/25 to 11/1 so the parties will be busy. I just wonder how bad it will be.



We've done each party- both were sell outs. Our first experience was the Christmas party, and trying to hold our spots for the parade was exhausting. It was a mob. So I happily booked the dessert party last year for MNSSHP, and it was worth every penny not having to fight people off my parade spot I held for two hours. The meet and greets at both parties were pretty crowded, rides were not, and it wasn't bad. MVMCP definitely felt more chaotic because we didn't have the reserved seating for parade and fireworks viewing.


----------



## vinotinto

I'm hoping the lack of parade viewing in the MNSSHP dessert party means it will be part of a Villains soirée experience. Here's to hoping!


----------



## monique5

captaindavidhook said:


> Will they let you line up early for this? Is there already a line or barrier set up and do you think if I got in line at 4 would that be a problem.



Yes, line had already started before 4pm. When I got in line, i was at the crosswalk from Gazebo that leads to Adventureland. Not a barrier yet. PP will let you know that they are in line for J&S. Very friendly. My family of 3 joined me around 5pm with no problem. CM came around 4 and moved line along (get a little closer) and passed out Signature Cards. PP knew where the line started.


----------



## captaindavidhook

monique5 said:


> Yes, line had already started before 4pm. When I got in line, i was at the crosswalk from Gazebo that leads to Adventureland. Not a barrier yet. PP will let you know that they are in line for J&S. Very friendly. My family of 3 joined me around 5pm with no problem. CM came around 4 and moved line along (get a little closer) and passed out Signature Cards. PP knew where the line started.


Thanks for the information. I am super excited for this. Any advice about characters besides those two you can throw my way feel free to let me know. Thank you!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Does anyone know if you could just get a character signature card for those meet and greets that have them without waiting in line?  For example, if you have no desire to actually meet the character, but would just like the signature card.


----------



## brnrss34

captaindavidhook said:


> Thanks for the information. I am super excited for this. Any advice about characters besides those two you can throw my way feel free to let me know. Thank you!


 I went in Captain Jack sparrow line at 10:50 one time and only had a couple of people in front of me.


----------



## abnihon

Is this ok for a park outside of MNSSHP?
We're going to HS before the party for Minnie's Halloween Holiday Dine.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/250832460/adult-ursula-costume-ursula-disney


----------



## ErinsMommy

abnihon said:


> Is this ok for a park outside of MNSSHP?
> We're going to HS before the party for Minnie's Halloween Holiday Dine.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/250832460/adult-ursula-costume-ursula-disney



Sure why not!


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Yes, ma'am! (I am a girl though )



So very sorry and post corrected


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> I'm hoping the lack of parade viewing in the MNSSHP dessert party means it will be part of a Villains soirée experience. Here's to hoping!



What if Disney has no plans to offer anything new like a Villains Soiree or Parade Package, what then?  Are you going to cut into your Halloween party time just to secure spots for a parade or not attend them?  I'm just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## FoxC63

captaindavidhook said:


> Thanks for the information. I am super excited for this. Any advice about characters besides those two you can throw my way feel free to let me know. Thank you!



If you line up early for J&S and are done by 5:20/5:30 you could easily get in line for another character that comes out at 7pm.  Pooh & Gang are an awesome M&G and are in their Halloween finest or Capt. Jack Sparrow.  Who would you like to see?


----------



## abnihon

I would be so excited if they offered a Villians Soiree this year!
Is that a rumor or are we just hoping?
Which characters have been there in the past?


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Does anyone know if you could just get a character signature card for those meet and greets that have them without waiting in line?  For example, if you have no desire to actually meet the character, but would just like the signature card.



Hmmm, that's really a great question!  I don't think I have ever read anyone posting that they did this.  Though out of curiosity why would you want a signature card of a character you didn't meet?  It would make sense for like a 'Signature' scrapbook page - sounds fun and interesting!


----------



## Alaskangirl02

I am a new DIS member, but have been following this thread for quite some time. Thank you to all who have posted very helpful advice!

I booked Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party for 10/26. I contacted Signature Services after reading on this forum that it didn't include the prime parade viewing location, and they confirmed that it does not this year.

I e-mailed Disney guest services, who reiterated that they take guest concerns very seriously and will share them with management. We will cancel our Hallowishes dessert party reservations if it doesn't include parade viewing spot.

Since CRT is listed as one of three table service locations open for dining during MNSSHP, it seems unlikely Villains Soiree would be held there. But possibly somewhere else? Here's hoping!


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I would be so excited if they offered a Villians Soiree this year!
> Is that a rumor or are we just hoping?
> Which characters have been there in the past?



I think this is just wishful thinking and not a rumor.


----------



## Tonberry

I emailed Disney as well with my frustration that the parade viewing is not included. It's been 48 hours and I haven't received a reply yet. Hopefully those emails are piling up and they get the picture!


----------



## Lisa75

I had sent an email as well when this all started as I reserved our 11/26 dessert party the day it came out too. I finally heard back from Arabella and Alan in Guest Services. Unlike what others were told I was told NO to parade viewing for BOTH MNSSHP and MVMCP. 

He was very nice. But that's what I was told today on the phone  

Lisa


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, that's really a great question!  I don't think I have ever read anyone posting that they did this.  Though out of curiosity why would you want a signature card of a character you didn't meet?  It would make sense for like a 'Signature' scrapbook page - sounds fun and interesting!



Haha, well this will be DD's first trip to the World so it's hard to know what she will be interested in doing, but when I was her age and went, I became obsessed with getting the autograph of every character there, whether I knew them or not.  For most of the characters, I really didn't care about meeting them or getting a picture, I just wanted that autograph!  There were some I absolutely had to meet like John Smith *swoons* , but I ruined several pictures of me with other characters posing next to me while I'm staring like an enthralled crazy person... at my autograph book!  I found it awkward meeting and getting a picture with characters that I wasn't familiar with, but had to have that autograph.  I remember meeting Brer Bear, Brer Rabbit, and Brer Fox together (before riding Splash) and having no idea who this creepy band of misfits were and looking at Brer Fox with pure horror when he tried to hug me. 

SO I was just curious in case DD happens to be a weirdo like me.


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Haha, well this will be DD's first trip to the World so it's hard to know what she will be interested in doing, but when I was her age and went, I became obsessed with getting the autograph of every character there, whether I knew them or not.  For most of the characters, I really didn't care about meeting them or getting a picture, I just wanted that autograph!  There were some I absolutely had to meet like John Smith *swoons* , but I ruined several pictures of me with other characters posing next to me while I'm staring like an enthralled crazy person... at my autograph book!  I found it awkward meeting and getting a picture with characters that I wasn't familiar with, but had to have that autograph.  I remember meeting Brer Bear, Brer Rabbit, and Brer Fox together (before riding Splash) and having no idea who this creepy band of misfits were and looking at Brer Fox with pure horror when he tried to hug me.
> 
> SO I was just curious in case DD happens to be a weirdo like me.


 LOL!  How cute!  I remember when the Old Hag witch from Snow White made her debut, there was no announcement she was just there.  I honestly didn't know if this was a Disney CM or a guest but she freaked me out!  Every time we walked by her I moved away and kept my eye on her!


----------



## abnihon

ErinsMommy said:


> Sure why not!



I figured it was probably ok.
But when does it cross the line into costume?
If I wore Ursula-esque makeup and some white hair gel is that too costumey?
Could also wait and do hair/make-up once in the MK.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I figured it was probably ok.
> But when does it cross the line into costume?
> If I wore Ursula-esque makeup and some white hair gel is that too costumey?
> Could also wait and do hair/make-up once in the MK.



Disneybounding is perfectly acceptable but what you posted was a costume and according to Disney, costumes may not be worn by Guests 14 years of age or older.  Here's the link:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/dress/

Disney Park Rules link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/dress/

Should you choose to wear your costume at another park (Epcot) prior to MNSSHP would you have the ability to go back to your resort to change and then return to Epcot for your ADR?

EDIT:  Added Park Rules link


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Disneybounding is perfectly acceptable but what you posted was a costume and according to Disney, costumes may not be worn by Guests 14 years of age or older.  Here's the link:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/dress/
> 
> Should you choose to wear your costume at another park (Epcot) prior to MNSSHP would you have the ability to go back to your resort to change and then return to Epcot for your ADR?



I could bring a change of clothes in case they don't let me in.
But is a tutu a costume?
All the RunDisney folks wear them.


----------



## abnihon

abnihon said:


> I could bring a change of clothes in case they don't let me in.
> But is a tutu a costume?
> All the RunDisney folks wear them.



If it matters am leaning towards this one with black shirt and accessories and makeup (that could be added later)


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I could bring a change of clothes in case they don't let me in.
> But is a tutu a costume?
> *All the RunDisney folks wear them.*



I'm not telling you what you can or cannot do, I just posted links about their policy.  You do what is best for you.   If you feel you need more clarification then reach out to GS and include the photo of the tutu.  If the email states you can wear it and the CM at the gate says "I'm sorry you cannot enter."  then show them the email.

That's beautiful!


----------



## vinotinto

abnihon said:


> I would be so excited if they offered a Villians Soiree this year!
> Is that a rumor or are we just hoping?
> Which characters have been there in the past?


It's just me hoping. Here is what I'm thinking: 1) they've done it before 2)  it doesn't look like they are continuing Club Villain and 3) why would they include parade viewing for the XMas party, but not the Halloween party, unless they are planning to include in another - more expensive - ticketed event? (Really racking my brain on that one)! I'll give them another month to see if they announce anything else!


----------



## camnhan

OK odd question for the veterans.....are their long sleeve t-shirts/etc I the parks in late Sept/Oct?
I am always cold.. we went in Dec many years ago and I was able to get long sleeve's then [not necessarily sweatshirts]. I know there are always a few even in the summer months but wondered if there anyone has ever noticed more options in the fall? oh and sweatpants too!


----------



## AngelDisney

camnhan said:


> OK odd question for the veterans.....are their long sleeve t-shirts/etc I the parks in late Sept/Oct?
> I am always cold.. we went in Dec many years ago and I was able to get long sleeve's then [not necessarily sweatshirts]. I know there are always a few even in the summer months but wondered if there anyone has ever noticed more options in the fall? oh and sweatpants too!


I went in August before and they had sweatshirts in the stores. I am not sure of sweatpants. We didn't buy any and were not paying attention to them. Sorry!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I know this is all subject to change, but because someone asked about sweaters, how's the weather in Florida in late September? I'm from MD and it can either be hot as hades or warm with a slight chill.


----------



## Scott MC

Our FP+ window opens in the morning, and will include our MNSSHP night.  Can I ask from people who've had experience....the only ride we're really interested in that night is Haunted Mansion.  Are the lines for that ridiculous during the party?  I ask because our plan for the day is to hit up DHS in the morning, and of course we'd like to be armed with a couple of Fast Passes, but if people think I should hold off and use it for HM so we're not wasting too much time, I'm willing to use our daily fast pass there.  

Thoughts?  TIA.


----------



## ndwiese

Scott MC said:


> Our FP+ window opens in the morning, and will include our MNSSHP night.  Can I ask from people who've had experience....the only ride we're really interested in that night is Haunted Mansion.  Are the lines for that ridiculous during the party?  I ask because our plan for the day is to hit up DHS in the morning, and of course we'd like to be armed with a couple of Fast Passes, but if people think I should hold off and use it for HM so we're not wasting too much time, I'm willing to use our daily fast pass there.
> 
> Thoughts?  TIA.



There will be no fastpass times after 7pm when the party starts. When we attended in 2015 in October, the line was pretty long, but the party had been going on for about an hr. I am not sure what it looked like right when or before the party started.


----------



## abnihon

Scott MC said:


> Our FP+ window opens in the morning, and will include our MNSSHP night.  Can I ask from people who've had experience....the only ride we're really interested in that night is Haunted Mansion.  Are the lines for that ridiculous during the party?  I ask because our plan for the day is to hit up DHS in the morning, and of course we'd like to be armed with a couple of Fast Passes, but if people think I should hold off and use it for HM so we're not wasting too much time, I'm willing to use our daily fast pass there.
> 
> Thoughts?  TIA.



I would ride HM standby during party hours.  They do special effects outside and cast members do special make-up.  Waits aren't too bad - maybe 30 min avg but the queue is fun.


----------



## vinotinto

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I know this is all subject to change, but because someone asked about sweaters, how's the weather in Florida in late September? I'm from MD and it can either be hot as hades or warm with a slight chill.


Very, very, very humid. More in the hot as hades, than warm with a slight chill. (Average high is around 88 for the latter part of the month and average low is around 74). It starts getting cool in early October, with some nights going down into the 60's.


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> I would ride HM standby during party hours.  They do special effects outside and cast members do special make-up.  Waits aren't too bad - maybe 30 min avg but the queue is fun.


 Yes, this! You definitely want to ride HM during the party!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

captaindavidhook said:


> Will they let you line up early for this? Is there already a line or barrier set up and do you think if I got in line at 4 would that be a problem.


You can get in line as soon as you have your party wristband.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Cluelyss said:


> You can get in line as soon as you have your party wristband.


if I wanted to enter at 3 pm would it matter or most people for the party go in around 4 pm? Also I would like to know do the CMS or security sort of round up people and escort them out? Just wondering


----------



## abnihon

captaindavidhook said:


> if I wanted to enter at 3 pm would it matter or most people for the party go in around 4 pm? Also I would like to know do the CMS or security sort of round up people and escort them out? Just wondering



They won't let you in before 4 unless you have an AP or separate park ticket (which is a waste)


----------



## Doug5984

I really hope they add the parade to the Dessert Party - I think I would do it if they did so we could go at a more relaxed pace for the parade and fireworks - it seems like our trip last year we missed the fireworks more often than not because we didn't get there early enough to snag a good spot.


----------



## ErinsMommy

abnihon said:


> They won't let you in before 4 unless you have an AP or separate park ticket (which is a waste)



Curious as to why you say it's a waste? The difference between a 9 day PH vs 8 days was really low -- like $30 for 3 of us. To get into MK an hour or 2 -- or longer for those that want to get in earlier - and avoid the 4 pm rush is totally worth it.


----------



## VillainFavs

abnihon said:


> They won't let you in before 4 unless you have an AP or separate park ticket (which is a waste)



Or if you have a Park Hopper and are going to a different park earlier in the day like we plan on doing!  Even if we weren't planning on hopping to the park, the extra $10 to add a day's ticket onto our multi-day wouldn't be a waste!


----------



## AngelDisney

VillainFavs said:


> Or if you have a Park Hopper and are going to a different park earlier in the day like we plan on doing!  Even if we weren't planning on hopping to the park, the extra $10 to add a day's ticket onto our multi-day wouldn't be a waste!


I concur! We have parkhopper and we are visiting another park before going to MK for the party.


----------



## abnihon

ErinsMommy said:


> Curious as to why you say it's a waste? The difference between a 9 day PH vs 8 days was really low -- like $30 for 3 of us. To get into MK an hour or 2 -- or longer for those that want to get in earlier - and avoid the 4 pm rush is totally worth it.



That's true, if you're going on a long trip and are fine with spending a bit more for a couple more hours of park time it's not a waste.
But for people on shorter trips it makes sense to just use their party ticket for entry especially if they're not planning to arrive much before 4 anyway.

This year we have APs so we'll go in early.
But last year we went for a weekend just for the party so buying a 1 day ticket definitely would have been wasteful!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

camnhan said:


> OK odd question for the veterans.....are their long sleeve t-shirts/etc I the parks in late Sept/Oct?
> I am always cold.. we went in Dec many years ago and I was able to get long sleeve's then [not necessarily sweatshirts]. I know there are always a few even in the summer months but wondered if there anyone has ever noticed more options in the fall? oh and sweatpants too!


I bought a cardigan when i was there last and it was quite warm so it is possible that there will be long sleeved items. You may wanna make a thread asking about it to see what people tehre now are seeing.



captaindavidhook said:


> if I wanted to enter at 3 pm would it matter or most people for the party go in around 4 pm? Also I would like to know do the CMS or security sort of round up people and escort them out? Just wondering


They dont really round up and escort out. I was sick last year and spent the entire party on a bench by the gate and go to watch how they dealt with it. They were more reactive then proactive about it, but they did ask people to leave as it got later and parades were starting, butone guy just ignored them and walked back in.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

In regards to Ursula outfit, I think it be considered disneybounding, If you do the facial makeup though I think that will make it into a costume. I've seen many people in tutu's, they even sell some.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> They won't let you in before 4 unless you have an AP or separate park ticket (*which is a waste*)



We've been doing this for years and find it of great value.  MK isn't all that crowded and we're able to get quite a bit done before leaving and returning for the party.


----------



## FoxC63

*Happy Father's Day!*​


----------



## Cluelyss

captaindavidhook said:


> if I wanted to enter at 3 pm would it matter or most people for the party go in around 4 pm? Also I would like to know do the CMS or security sort of round up people and escort them out? Just wondering


For lines that start prior to the official start of the party, CMs will come through the line checking for bands. Anyone without one will be kicked out of the line. I've seen it happen 

Once the party starts, CMs will be stationed at the entrance to each land and will ask to see your band as you enter. 

If you don't try to enter any lands or ride any rides, I guess it's possible you could slip through the cracks. I've never seen CMs actively patrolling the streets looking for bands except prior to the first parade.


----------



## mercydisney

Will we be able to make FP's If so when?


----------



## Tiffany_m15

Cluelyss said:


> For lines that start prior to the official start of the party, CMs will come through the line checking for bands. Anyone without one will be kicked out of the line. I've seen it happen
> 
> Once the party starts, CMs will be stationed at the entrance to each land and will ask to see your band as you enter.
> 
> If you don't try to enter any lands or ride any rides, I guess it's possible you could slip through the cracks. I've never seen CMs actively patrolling the streets looking for bands except prior to the first parade.



I have a question regarding this. We went to MVMCP last year less than a week before Christmas and it was PACKED. We've never done the Not-So-Scary Party before now and have our trip planned for the Sep 7th party. As a happy coincidence we have to be at WDW about 2 months later for a concert that will put us there on Halloween night. I ended up pulling the trigger on purchasing MNSSHP tickets for Halloween night too...but after last year's Christmas party I was very hesitant considering how busy it was. It made us wonder if people were just staying in the park or reusing wristbands or something. I see that you say that CMs look for the wristbands which is great but is there any protection from people reusing someone else's wristband? Probably sounds crazy I know but almost $250 is a lot to spend to not get anything done that night. I'm wondering if I should just mentally prepare myself for insanity, lol.

ETA: I guess the simple way to ask is Do they have different colored wristbands on different days?


----------



## AntJulie

Tiffany_m15 said:


> Do they have different colored wristbands on different days?



I believe they are a different color for each party.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mercydisney said:


> Will we be able to make FP's If so when?



You can't after the party starts. I know it's been discussed earlier in the thread, but I'm assuming the latest FP you could do is a little past 6. Someone correct me, I'm not an expert (yet).


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

mercydisney said:


> Will we be able to make FP's If so when?



If you are asking what time during the party you can schedule fast passes for, the first page of this thread recommends 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30.  Last year any fast passes that ended past 6:30 were cancelled by Disney.

If you are asking how far in advance fast passes can be scheduled, as long as your party tickets are showing up in MDE, then it would be at the same time you schedule your other fast passes- 60 days before check-in if staying on property and 30 days prior if off property.

Edited to add: If you are going to be using a regular park ticket at any park on the day of the party, note that you are only allowed 3 fast passes per day.  It wouldn't be 3 for the regular ticket plus 3 for the party ticket.


----------



## CMNJ

AntJulie said:


> I believe they are a different color for each party.


They definitely use different colors-not sure how many they rotate through but we went to 2 parties in 1 week last year and got different colors.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

CMNJ said:


> They definitely use different colors-not sure how many they rotate through but we went to 2 parties in 1 week last year and got different colors.



They also probably randomize the color each night instead of a pattern So less chance of someone trying to sneak in.


----------



## margot31

Annual pass holder buying tickets.....I am becoming an AP but my husband won't be.  Would he still be able to use one of those tickets since it would be me getting them or would he be a regular ticket?


----------



## Cluelyss

margot31 said:


> Annual pass holder buying tickets.....I am becoming an AP but my husband won't be.  Would he still be able to use one of those tickets since it would be me getting them or would he be a regular ticket?


You can purchase his ticket with your AP discount.


----------



## mercydisney

LongLiveRafiki said:


> If you are asking what time during the party you can schedule fast passes for, the first page of this thread recommends 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30.  Last year any fast passes that ended past 6:30 were cancelled by Disney.
> 
> If you are asking how far in advance fast passes can be scheduled, as long as your party tickets are showing up in MDE, then it would be at the same time you schedule your other fast passes- 60 days before check-in if staying on property and 30 days prior if off property.
> 
> Edited to add: If you are going to be using a regular park ticket at any park on the day of the party, note that you are only allowed 3 fast passes per day.  It wouldn't be 3 for the regular ticket plus 3 for the party ticket.


Thank You! 

They are already on my MDE.  I thought I would be able to schedule them already because they were showing up.  Now I have 10 more days until I can make my FPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MeghanTy

Sigh. So I saw that Hallowishes was available. I went ahead and purchased before coming here. I come here and realize that parade viewing is not included. My entire point in purchasing this was because I wanted secured parade viewing. Now I'm wondering if I should ask for a refund. But if they add it later and it's sold out, I'm screwed.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

MeghanTy said:


> Sigh. So I saw that Hallowishes was available. I went ahead and purchased before coming here. I come here and realize that parade viewing is not included. My entire point in purchasing this was because I wanted secured parade viewing. Now I'm wondering if I should ask for a refund. But if they add it later and it's sold out, I'm screwed.


Many of us are hanging on to them for a bit to see if they add the parade back in. If they don't, I will for sure cancel (5 days before cancellation policy, I believe).


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

I finally purchased my tickets for the August 29th party since it was the first day I could use my Disney Vacation Account funds.  I called in and told the lady that I wanted to pay with the account, she asked for the account number and processed it with no issues.  I just wanted to share that since others have said that the phone CMs get confused when you are saying you're paying from the account.  Either the CMs are getting more training concerning this or I got someone who just understands how this works.  Regardless, it worked for me and I got everything linked to MDE within 5 mins.  Now to finalize my fast pass plans since tomorrow is my 60 day mark...


----------



## FeralCatRogue

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I finally purchased my tickets for the August 29th party since it was the first day I could use my Disney Vacation Account funds.  I called in and told the lady that I wanted to pay with the account, she asked for the account number and processed it with no issues.  I just wanted to share that since others have said that the phone CMs get confused when you are saying you're paying from the account.  Either the CMs are getting more training concerning this or I got someone who just understands how this works.  Regardless, it worked for me and I got everything linked to MDE within 5 mins.  Now to finalize my fast pass plans since tomorrow is my 60 day mark...



If you have an issue with them and your dva just have em run it like a gift card


----------



## lawboysam

They loaded the dining, at long last!! The link is here. It's on a separate page this year, presumably so those without party tickets don't accidentally book.

Got the dining reservation I've been trying for two months to get. Finally, having to be up at the crack of dawn for works pays off!


----------



## doggydoc

I was able to book BOG for 6:30 PM! 

My DW will be so excited. Since BOG, CRT Crystal Palace were all listed I assume that means little chance of some type of dinner package including special parade viewing. 

Why would they just drop that from the dessert party without replacing it with something else? It makes no sense, especially since it apparently will still be included with the MVMCP dessert party. Very disappointed, this would have worked out perfect, 6:30 BOG, then to the reserved parade viewing then a nice dessert and seating for the fireworks. I am still holding on to my reservation hoping they will change their minds but seems very unlikely at this late date. Just can not fathom the reasoning.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lawboysam said:


> They loaded the dining, at long last!! The link is here. It's on a separate page this year, presumably so those without party tickets don't accidentally book.
> 
> Got the dining reservation I've been trying for two months to get. Finally, having to be up at the crack of dawn for works pays off!


I DIDNT KNOW THIS WAS A THING IM ABOUT TO CRY!! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

When we booked our trip we did at like 160 days before our trip so Be Our Guest was gone! I've been hunting each day! This is great!

Quick other question, just cuz I'm still a newbie. It says I can use the dining plan yet it still wanted my CC information. Is this just to charge me if be we do not only to show up for the meal?


----------



## Doug5984

lawboysam said:


> They loaded the dining, at long last!! The link is here. It's on a separate page this year, presumably so those without party tickets don't accidentally book.
> 
> Got the dining reservation I've been trying for two months to get. Finally, having to be up at the crack of dawn for works pays off!




Thank you thank you thank you for posting this - was able to grab BOG for 630 on our MNSSHP night.


----------



## lawboysam

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Quick other question, just cuz I'm still a newbie. It says I can use the dining plan yet it still wanted my CC information. Is this just to charge me if be we do not only to show up for the meal?



Correct! It won't charge you anything unless you don't show.


----------



## Cluelyss

lawboysam said:


> They loaded the dining, at long last!! The link is here. It's on a separate page this year, presumably so those without party tickets don't accidentally book.
> 
> Got the dining reservation I've been trying for two months to get. Finally, having to be up at the crack of dawn for works pays off!


Anyone else wondering if this means party guests will no longer be allowed in at 4 with just a party ticket? Like you'll need a regular ticket to dine from 4 - 6 and a party ticket to dine after? The reservation is even titled differently....


----------



## lawboysam

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone else wondering if this means party guests will no longer be allowed in at 4 with just a party ticket? Like you'll need a regular ticket to dine from 4 - 6 and a party ticket to dine after? The reservation is even titled differently....



It's always been that non-party goers aren't supposed to make reservations past 6:30, just in years past, they've let them, and then just called people to cancel later reservations when they found out they didn't have a party ticket. This year, I think they're just trying to more clearly spell out, "PLEASE DON'T BOOK THIS IF YOU DON'T HAVE A PARTY TICKET. THIS IS NOT FOR YOU!" ha.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone else wondering if this means party guests will no longer be allowed in at 4 with just a party ticket? Like you'll need a regular ticket to dine from 4 - 6 and a party ticket to dine after? The reservation is even titled differently....
> View attachment 246238


Yes, I've been wondering about the 4pm thing since all the talk of the Christmas Party nights having the park listed as closing at 6pm.  I'm hoping that we can get in at 4pm again this year like it's always been.  But I'm more worried about it with all these changes popping up.


----------



## LadyRayado

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes, I've been wondering about the 4pm thing since all the talk of the Christmas Party nights having the park listed as closing at 6pm.  I'm hoping that we can get in at 4pm again this year like it's always been.  But I'm more worried about it with all these changes popping up.



I've been thinking the same. I know the 4pm entry has been a sticky issue for awhile, for people who are there for the day. From 4-7, the park is slammed. And I get the argument from both sides - so it will be interesting to see how this plays out. I just can't image how long it will take to enter if it doesn't "open" until 6... (although with 6pm ADRs available, it might be earlier? Or they'll set it up like PPO ADRs...)


----------



## MarandaS

Hi everyone!  I have been reading for quite a few months now and planning our trip including an August 29th Halloween Party ticket.  We are staying for 14 nights, checking in on August 20th.  So my fast pass window opened this morning.  We have a 9 day ticket and the August 29th Halloween party ticket.  I figured I should be able to book fast passes for a total of 10 days total.  However, I get the Fast pass Limit Exceeded message when I try to book a 10th day of fast passes.  I can only book 9 days worth.  The only thing I could think would cause that would be that you can't use the Halloween ticket to book fast passes anymore?  Or maybe I am missing something or doing something wrong.  Has anyone tried to book fastpasses using their Halloween ticket yet this year and had luck?  Thanks in advance for any advice or help.  I have learned so much from all of you!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

I know most will know by their party, but unless Disney Parks Blog or something else official announces that you will not be let into the park until 7, there will be a ton of people waiting at the gates at 3:30 or so to be let in with party tickets on August 25th. If they are turned away until 7, they will of course be unhappy. Once the word gets out, party ticket sales will plummet. Then only those who have purchased their tickets well ahead of time will be "stuck" with them. The party ticket price is worth it for 4-12 including 3 FP+. In my opinion, it is not for 7-12. And if you thought rope drop was crowded, I can't imagine the crowds from 6:00 (or earlier) until at least 8:00 with party guests waiting in long lines to get in.


----------



## AngelDisney

MarandaS said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been reading for quite a few months now and planning our trip including an August 29th Halloween Party ticket.  We are staying for 14 nights, checking in on August 20th.  So my fast pass window opened this morning.  We have a 9 day ticket and the August 29th Halloween party ticket.  I figured I should be able to book fast passes for a total of 10 days total.  However, I get the Fast pass Limit Exceeded message when I try to book a 10th day of fast passes.  I can only book 9 days worth.  The only thing I could think would cause that would be that you can't use the Halloween ticket to book fast passes anymore?  Or maybe I am missing something or doing something wrong.  Has anyone tried to book fastpasses using their Halloween ticket yet this year and had luck?  Thanks in advance for any advice or help.  I have learned so much from all of you!


You cannot prebook more than 3 FPs for each day of park visit unless the party ticket is on a MDE separate from your MDE with 9-day park tickets.

Edited:
Sorry! Misread the question. I think it's the problem with FP opening. You can book FP for your MNSSHP when it is 60 days out from the day of the MNSSHP. If you are attending the party on the last days of your trip. It's not open to book FP yet since the ticket is separate from your 9-day tickets. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## GillianP1301

To be honest, I've never understood the 4pm entry for party ticket holders. Sure, it's a great perk, and I'm assuming it was likely done initially so that security and entry CMs aren't slammed with party goers right at 7pm. But I think over the years with the 4pm thing becoming pretty much common knowledge, all they've done is moved the problem up to 4pm instead of 7pm. 

This doesn't impact me personally because I have park hoppers and at another park the morning of MNSSHP anyway, so I can get into MK whenever, but I can see how this could put a damper on things for people who buy one less day on their park ticket and use only MNSSHP for that day. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out and will be interested to hear reports from the first party.


----------



## Cluelyss

lawboysam said:


> It's always been that non-party goers aren't supposed to make reservations past 6:30, just in years past, they've let them, and then just called people to cancel later reservations when they found out they didn't have a party ticket. This year, I think they're just trying to more clearly spell out, "PLEASE DON'T BOOK THIS IF YOU DON'T HAVE A PARTY TICKET. THIS IS NOT FOR YOU!" ha.


I hope that the case and if so, it's a smart move. Hold the reservations back at the 180 mark then release them under a completely different name. Should cut back on the "I didn't know...." scams.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

MarandaS said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been reading for quite a few months now and planning our trip including an August 29th Halloween Party ticket.  We are staying for 14 nights, checking in on August 20th.  So my fast pass window opened this morning.  We have a 9 day ticket and the August 29th Halloween party ticket.  I figured I should be able to book fast passes for a total of 10 days total.  However, I get the Fast pass Limit Exceeded message when I try to book a 10th day of fast passes.  I can only book 9 days worth.  The only thing I could think would cause that would be that you can't use the Halloween ticket to book fast passes anymore?  Or maybe I am missing something or doing something wrong.  Has anyone tried to book fastpasses using their Halloween ticket yet this year and had luck?  Thanks in advance for any advice or help.  I have learned so much from all of you!


I would think you should be able to as long as you are doing 9 days of FP+ selections and the one Day 8/29's FP selections.  Is your MNSSHP ticket showing up as linked in your MDE account?  Can you see it under tickets?  You might try and ask this in the FP+ thread, those people are so helpful with FP questions.


----------



## tmcgrain

Has anyone tried to book Cinderella's Royal Table through the new link on September 12 during the party?  I'm thinking maybe it's not open that night because the date isn't even selectable.  I've called Disney dining reservations twice, but they don't seem to be understanding what I'm asking.  I was able to reserve Be Our Guest that night with no problem.


----------



## Nathan Banks

Do we think there'll be any changes to characters meet & greets this year? I know it's been similar for a few years, but when do we usually hear about changes to the characters you can meet?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

GillianP1301 said:


> To be honest, I've never understood the 4pm entry for party ticket holders. Sure, it's a great perk, and I'm assuming it was likely done initially so that security and entry CMs aren't slammed with party goers right at 7pm. But I think over the years with the 4pm thing becoming pretty much common knowledge, all they've done is moved the problem up to 4pm instead of 7pm.
> 
> This doesn't impact me personally because I have park hoppers and at another park the morning of MNSSHP anyway, so I can get into MK whenever, but I can see how this could put a damper on things for people who buy one less day on their park ticket and use only MNSSHP for that day. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out and will be interested to hear reports from the first party.



I think we are in the minority of WDW visitors, and perhaps a type that they don't "care" as much about. We have been to 3 MK parties (3 different years). During those trips, the other tickets we have used have been 2 day base, 1 day of a NE ticket, and 2 days of a NE ticket. The party has always been the only thing done on our party days. This year, our plan is 1 party day and 1 day of a NE ticket. If there is a change from 4-12 with 3 FP+, we will not be getting party tickets (and probably never would have in the first place these past 3 years). It may be typical DIS overreacting (sorry), and it may end up being nothing.


----------



## Regan117

Got our 6:30 BOG! Gonna FP from 3:30-6:30 and then have dinner. Woohoo.


----------



## AngelDisney

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I would think you should be able to as long as you are doing 9 days of FP+ selections and the one Day 8/29's FP selections.  Is your MNSSHP ticket showing up as linked in your MDE account?  Can you see it under tickets?  You might try and ask this in the FP+ thread, those people are so helpful with FP questions.


I wonder whether it is due to the fact that it is a separate ticket, so we can only book FP at 60 days out from the date of the MNSSHP ticket. PP can now only book 9 days of FP based on the days on the 9-day ticket. Once FP opens for August 29, PP should be able to book FP for that day.


----------



## mlee.sunny

We got a 6:35 bog ressie. Do you think we could meet the dwarves before dinner?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

AngelDisney said:


> I wonder whether it is due to the fact that it is a separate ticket, so we can only book FP at 60 days out from the date of the MNSSHP ticket. PP can now only book 9 days of FP based on the days on the 9-day ticket. Once FP opens for August 29, PP should be able to book FP for that day.


Nice theory...hmm...if so this would be a new thing.  As we went for two weeks last year with a 10day PH ticket, with two only MNSSHP tickets for those party days and we were able to do all our FP+ selections on our FP booking opening date morning.  So we had no trouble booking our FP+ selections for those party nights with our party ticket entitlements.


----------



## siskaren

mlee.sunny said:


> We got a 6:35 bog ressie. Do you think we could meet the dwarves before dinner?



As far as I know, the dwarves don't come out early.


----------



## mlee.sunny

siskaren said:


> As far as I know, the dwarves don't come out early.



I don't know why I thought they did. Thank you! Also, it may be a dumb question but I can use my ddp credits for dinner, right?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

I was able to get a BOG dinner at 5:55 for our party night, and if they decide to not let party guests in as normal at 4, i will not be a happy camper ;(


----------



## BishopsMoM

So excited to get a 6:30 ressie for BOG, on the night of our party. Gonna surprise the group, since they think we were unable to get a BOG reservation this trip.


----------



## klbrow11

Does anybody know if rider swap is available during MNSSHP? If FP isn't available during party hours just curious is there is a different procedure for rider swap or just nothing during the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

siskaren said:


> As far as I know, the dwarves don't come out early.


They do - 6:20 last year. So OP would need to be one of the very first in line to be done by 6:35. Plan to line up no later than 5 if that's your plan.


----------



## Cluelyss

mlee.sunny said:


> I don't know why I thought they did. Thank you! Also, it may be a dumb question but I can use my ddp credits for dinner, right?


Yes, DDP will be accepted.


----------



## Cluelyss

MarandaS said:


> Hi everyone!  I have been reading for quite a few months now and planning our trip including an August 29th Halloween Party ticket.  We are staying for 14 nights, checking in on August 20th.  So my fast pass window opened this morning.  We have a 9 day ticket and the August 29th Halloween party ticket.  I figured I should be able to book fast passes for a total of 10 days total.  However, I get the Fast pass Limit Exceeded message when I try to book a 10th day of fast passes.  I can only book 9 days worth.  The only thing I could think would cause that would be that you can't use the Halloween ticket to book fast passes anymore?  Or maybe I am missing something or doing something wrong.  Has anyone tried to book fastpasses using their Halloween ticket yet this year and had luck?  Thanks in advance for any advice or help.  I have learned so much from all of you!


Do you have FPs already selected for another park that morning? If so, that would be your issue.

Another thought is that they may have eliminated the ability to book FPs with a party ticket? Has anyone successfully done it this year yet?

ETA: Either the system now can detect what date your party ticket is for, or the FP booking availability is now gone. In prior years I've had a rolling 30 day window (at MK only) with only a party ticket linked. I know because I used them to "practice" booking FPs that first year. I just tried that now, however, and am getting an error message that my party does not have active ticket media (our 60 days is not open).


----------



## AquaDame

Do they look for the party band prior to 7pm when the characters come out early...? If not, do they kick the other people out of line when the park "closes" at 7?


----------



## WannaGoDW

BishopsMoM said:


> So excited to get a 6:30 ressie for BOG, on the night of our party. Gonna surprise the group, since they think we were unable to get a BOG reservation this trip.



That's awesome! Can I ask---how did you get a reservation? The night we are trying for (10/5) is only showing until 6pm although we are checking daily. I even called last week and they were unhelpful about times
Thanks!


----------



## MarandaS

AngelDisney said:


> You cannot prebook more than 3 FPs for each day of park visit unless the party ticket is on a MDE separate from your MDE with 9-day park tickets.
> 
> Edited:
> Sorry! Misread the question. I think it's the problem with FP opening. You can book FP for your MNSSHP when it is 60 days out from the day of the MNSSHP. If you are attending the party on the last days of your trip. It's not open to book FP yet since the ticket is separate from your 9-day tickets. Hope this makes sense.




Yes that makes more sense now.  Thank you!  This has been driving me crazy this morning.


----------



## Cluelyss

WannaGoDW said:


> That's awesome! Can I ask---how did you get a reservation? The night we are trying for (10/5) is only showing until 6pm although we are checking daily. I even called last week and they were unhelpful about times
> Thanks!


It's a separate link for ADRs during the party 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


----------



## Cluelyss

AquaDame said:


> Do they look for the party band prior to 7pm when the characters come out early...? If not, do they kick the other people out of line when the park "closes" at 7?


Yes, they check for bands in line. And yes, they kick those who do not have them out.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

WannaGoDW said:


> That's awesome! Can I ask---how did you get a reservation? The night we are trying for (10/5) is only showing until 6pm although we are checking daily. I even called last week and they were unhelpful about times
> Thanks!


That may be the only one they have left! I only had two choices with our dinner time.


----------



## WannaGoDW

Cluelyss said:


> It's a separate link for ADRs during the party
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/



Thank you!! I never knew that! We got a reservation for that night!


----------



## MarandaS

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I would think you should be able to as long as you are doing 9 days of FP+ selections and the one Day 8/29's FP selections.  Is your MNSSHP ticket showing up as linked in your MDE account?  Can you see it under tickets?  You might try and ask this in the FP+ thread, those people are so helpful with FP questions.



Yes that's what I am trying to do... 10 days all together.  I thought I should be able to because  I have the 9 day ticket and the party ticket both connected to my MDE account.  But nope.  It only allows me to do 9 total.  I can do the 9 on any days out of my 14 day stay... Including the day of the party.  But it gives me the Exceeded limit message when I try to book the 10th day.  Someone else mentioned that I might need to be 60 days from the actual Halloween party ticket to get those fastpass entitlements.  So maybe that's it?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

So today was my 60 day mark too and I am attending the Aug 29 party. We are staying for 12 nights and 5 days of tickets us the party. When I was scheduling fast passes, the party day was the 5 the day worth of passes that I scheduled and I had no problem. Then I went to schedule our last non-payment day and I got the over-the-counter error. All I did was delete the fast passes for the party day, schedule my last non-payment day worth of passes, and go back to the party day and it let me schedule those. I'm not sure what exactly the issue was, but by deleting the fast passes on party day, scheduling everything g else, then returning to party day, it worked for me.


----------



## heazer

Considering they went so far as to stop ADRs prior to 6pm to regular park guests, and then created a party dining option with reservations offered prior to the 7pm party time.....it would make no sense to tell party guests that they cannot enter the park prior to 7pm this year.

The only way holding early party guests would even make sense is if they decided to "close" the park and sweep regular day guests out as speculated weeks ago, while allowing party guests with ADRs prior to 7pm enter the park like early morning ADR guests have in the past.  That just seems too cumbersome.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes, I've been wondering about the 4pm thing since all the talk of the Christmas Party nights having the park listed as closing at 6pm.  I'm hoping that we can get in at 4pm again this year like it's always been.  But I'm more worried about it with all these changes popping up.





LadyRayado said:


> I've been thinking the same.





DonaldDuck77 said:


> I know most will know by their party



According to the HalloWishes Dessert package guests can pick up their credentials at 4pm @ Tomorrowland Terrace.  This verbiage alone suggest we are allowed into the parks at 4pm.


----------



## MarandaS

Cluelyss said:


> Do you have FPs already selected for another park that morning? If so, that would be your issue.
> 
> Another thought is that they may have eliminated the ability to book FPs with a party ticket? Has anyone successfully done it this year yet?
> 
> ETA: Either the system now can detect what date your party ticket is for, or the FP booking availability is now gone. In prior years I've had a rolling 30 day window (at MK only) with only a party ticket linked. I know because I used them to "practice" booking FPs that first year. I just tried that now, however, and am getting an error message that my party does not have active ticket media (our 60 days is not open).




No fast passes booked anywhere else on party day.  I actually booked the 3:30 4:30 5:30 passes for that day because we aren't using a regular ticket that day... Just planned on getting in at 4 with the party ticket.  And then when I got to the last day of my trip that I am trying to book fastpasses for, it gives me the Exceeded message.  So I have a 9 day ticket and 1 party ticket all connected where I can see them to my account, but I am only able to book 9 days of fast passes total.  Now it does let me choose any 9 days if my stay, including party day.  But when I get to book the last day of fast passes (the 10th set) it doesn't allow me to.

I was thinking maybe they had taken away the ability to book the fast passes this year with a party ticket... That would make sense on what's causing the issue then.  I don't know.  At this point it would probably be worth it to just bump my 9 day ticket to a 10 day ticket.  It probably wouldn't cost much more really, and I would have reassurance of all my fastpasses and getting in whenever we want.

Thank you for your suggestions! 

 Hopefully when more people try booking party ticket fastpasses it will get figured out.


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> Do we think there'll be any changes to characters meet & greets this year? I know it's been similar for a few years, but when do we usually hear about changes to the characters you can meet?



That's really hard to answer in the past Disney has not been forthcoming.  In the past we have gained intel from guests attending the first few parties.  They usually post what they see.  Last year @RAPstar gave us a really cool CM Character Map and posted it here.  This was done during the first Halloween party so those that were already in the park had no prior knowledge.  Sad really.


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> As far as I know, the dwarves don't come out early.





mlee.sunny said:


> I don't know why I thought they did. Thank you! Also, it may be a dumb question but I can use my ddp credits for dinner, right?



Yes the Dwarfs do come out early.  Last year they came out between 6:15-6:20 and not at 7pm like other characters.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

MarandaS said:


> No fast passes booked anywhere else on party day.  I actually booked the 3:30 4:30 5:30 passes for that day because we aren't using a regular ticket that day... Just planned on getting in at 4 with the party ticket.  And then when I got to the last day of my trip that I am trying to book fastpasses for, it gives me the Exceeded message.  So I have a 9 day ticket and 1 party ticket all connected where I can see them to my account, but I am only able to book 9 days of fast passes total.  Now it does let me choose any 9 days if my stay, including party day.  But when I get to book the last day of fast passes (the 10th set) it doesn't allow me to.
> 
> I was thinking maybe they had taken away the ability to book the fast passes this year with a party ticket... That would make sense on what's causing the issue then.  I don't know.  At this point it would probably be worth it to just bump my 9 day ticket to a 10 day ticket.  It probably wouldn't cost much more really, and I would have reassurance of all my fastpasses and getting in whenever we want.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions!
> 
> Hopefully when more people try booking party ticket fastpasses it will get figured out.



Try removing the fast passes for party day, finish booking all other days, then go back to the party day. And play around with the times a little. I could not book a fast pass starting at 330 without the error or one ending at 7. I ended up with 355 455 555. I know in the past they have gotten rid of anything that ended past 630 but they may have changed it up this year since I could not book starting at 330. 

Anyway, I had the same error as you, but when I deleted party fast passes, made the rest, went back to the party and played with the times, I was able to do it.


----------



## FoxC63

klbrow11 said:


> Does anybody know if rider swap is available during MNSSHP? If FP isn't available during party hours just curious is there is a different procedure for rider swap or just nothing during the party.



I cannot answer this as I've never used it at all with our son so I posted your question [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/page-109#post-57776732"]here[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Try removing the fast passes for party day, finish booking all other days, then go back to the party day. And play around with the times a little. I could not book a fast pass starting at 330 without the error or one ending at 7. I ended up with 355 455 555. I know in the past they have gotten rid of anything that ended past 630 but they may have changed it up this year since I could not book starting at 330.
> 
> Anyway, I had the same error as you, but when I deleted party fast passes, made the rest, went back to the party and played with the times, I was able to do it.



Could you please list the times of your party FPs please.  Thank you!  I wonder if things are a changin'.


----------



## siskaren

FoxC63 said:


> Yes the Dwarfs do come out early.  Last years they came out between 6:15-6:20 and not at 7pm like other characters.



I knew that Jack and Sally come out early, but I didn't think the dwarves did.


----------



## lok1sgrl

Have I told you guys lately that I love you? My girls check in for me twice a day because I've really been on a helluva deadline this last month. My younger one just called and told me they dropped the ADRS for MNSSHP. We got BoG for both parties during out stay. Just so grateful. Because of this group, I went from knowing I was going to WDW (with no clue as to what I was doing) to staying in a great place, getting dining, going to MNSSHP and now this. It's a dream trip and we owe it to you. Thank you SO much!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Try removing the fast passes for party day, finish booking all other days, then go back to the party day. And play around with the times a little. I could not book a fast pass starting at 330 without the error or one ending at 7. I ended up with 355 455 555. I know in the past they have gotten rid of anything that ended past 630 but they may have changed it up this year since I could not book starting at 330.
> 
> Anyway, I had the same error as you, but when I deleted party fast passes, made the rest, went back to the party and played with the times, I was able to do it.



Don't count on keeping that last FP+ slot. If anything, go earlier than 3:30 for the first. But the last must end at 6:30 unless something changes this year, even if it is allowed to be booked (same thing has happened the last few years).


----------



## FoxC63

AquaDame said:


> Do they look for the party band prior to 7pm when the characters come out early...? If not, do they kick the other people out of line when the park "closes" at 7?



You have to have the party wristband on just to stand in line for the 'Halloween' characters like Jack & Sally and the Dwarfs who come out early.  Then at 7pm when the other characters appear they check to see if you have them on.  They set up barriers, ask guest to show wrist bands prior to parades and at the shops.


----------



## klbrow11

FoxC63 said:


> I cannot answer this as I've never used it at all with our son so I posted your question here


Thank you!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

FoxC63 said:


> Could you please list the times of your party FPs please.  Thank you!  I wonder if things are a changin'.



Sorry, I realize I didn't post the clearest earlier.  I was able to get fast passes for 3:55-4:55, 4:55-5:55, and 5:55-6:55.  I originally had booked my party day fast passes and then when I tried to book my last non-party day of fast passes, I got an error message.  I then deleted the fast passes on party day, booked the last non party day and went back to the party day.  I tried for a 3:30-4:30 fast pass on party day and again got an error message.  I then tried 4-5, 5-6, and 6-7.  I was able to do the first two, but when I tried to add the 6-7, I got the error message again.  I deleted those and tried for a 3:40-4:40 and got an error message.  Finally, I tried for 3:55-4:55, 4:55-5:55, and 5:55-6:55 and that worked.

It could just be a temporary glitch right now, or it could be that they don't want you to reserve fast passes until closer to the 4:00 start time.  I have no idea.  They may still cancel my last fast pass, but if so, I'll try to move them around again.  I would recommend though that anyone having issues play around with the times and see if you can get it to work like I did.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Don't count on keeping that last FP+ slot. If anything, go earlier than 3:30 for the first. But the last must end at 6:30 unless something changes this year, even if it is allowed to be booked (same thing has happened the last few years).



I'm fully aware that the last fast pass might be cancelled.  This was THE ONLY WAY I could schedule the fast passes without getting an error.  If I booked before 3:55 AT ALL ON THAT DAY, then I could not schedule a non party day of fast passes.  This is the only way I could do it.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I'm fully aware that the last fast pass might be cancelled.  This was THE ONLY WAY I could schedule the fast passes without getting an error.  If I booked before 3:55 AT ALL ON THAT DAY, then I could not schedule a non party day of fast passes.  This is the only way I could do it.



Got it. That sounds like glitch city.


----------



## HHMcG

lawboysam said:


> They loaded the dining, at long last!! The link is here. It's on a separate page this year, presumably so those without party tickets don't accidentally book.
> 
> Got the dining reservation I've been trying for two months to get. Finally, having to be up at the crack of dawn for works pays off!



Do the restaurants over anything different during MNSSHP? Are the characters in Halloween costumes at these meals?

I had no plans to do a TS during the party but I wanted to make sure i wasn't missing anything special.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

HHMcG said:


> Do the restaurants over anything different during MNSSHP? Are the characters in Halloween costumes at these meals?
> 
> I had no plans to do a TS during the party but I wanted to make sure i wasn't missing anything special.



In prior years, there has never been anything special done by the restaurants on party days.


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Sorry, I realize I didn't post the clearest earlier.  I was able to get fast passes for 3:55-4:55, 4:55-5:55, and 5:55-6:55.  I originally had booked my party day fast passes and then when I tried to book my last non-party day of fast passes, I got an error message.  I then deleted the fast passes on party day, booked the last non party day and went back to the party day.  I tried for a 3:30-4:30 fast pass on party day and again got an error message.  I then tried 4-5, 5-6, and 6-7.  I was able to do the first two, but when I tried to add the 6-7, I got the error message again.  I deleted those and tried for a 3:40-4:40 and got an error message.  Finally, I tried for 3:55-4:55, 4:55-5:55, and 5:55-6:55 and that worked.
> 
> It could just be a temporary glitch right now, or it could be that they don't want you to reserve fast passes until closer to the 4:00 start time.  I have no idea.  They may still cancel my last fast pass, but if so, I'll try to move them around again.  I would recommend though that anyone having issues play around with the times and see if you can get it to work like I did.



Very interesting thank you so much for responding.  If you make any changes or get a email from Disney cancelling your last FP please keep us informed.


----------



## FoxC63

HHMcG said:


> Do the restaurants over anything different during MNSSHP? Are the characters in Halloween costumes at these meals?
> 
> I had no plans to do a TS during the party but I wanted to make sure i wasn't missing anything special.



No they don't.  The only characters that dress up in Halloween Attire during a meal is at Minnie's Halloween Dine in Hollywood Studios but nothing for Magic Kingdom.


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I'm fully aware that the last fast pass might be cancelled.  This was THE ONLY WAY I could schedule the fast passes without getting an error.  If I booked before 3:55 AT ALL ON THAT DAY, then I could not schedule a non party day of fast passes.  This is the only way I could do it.



That's interesting you could not book FP for 3:30-4:30.  I'm glad you were able to get 3:55-4:55, 4:55-5:55, and 5:55-6:55. 

So if this is the new path then it stands to reason those who have dining reservations that start at 6pm loose their third FP. 

I wonder ... if you have an ADR for 6pm how much time will you be at the restaurant 1 hour, 1.5 hours and would this be enough time for larger parties?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

I booked FP this last Saturday. I have a 14 day ticket and a party ticket, I was only allowed to book 14 days worth a FP. 
On my ticket it does say expires 14 days after first use. I believe that is why I did not get 3 separate FP for my party ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

BigMommaMouse said:


> I booked FP this last Saturday. I have a 14 day ticket and a party ticket, I was only allowed to book 14 days worth a FP.
> On my ticket it does say expires 14 days after first use. I believe that is why I did not get 3 separate FP for my party ticket.



So in other words you're maxed out?  Is that how it works with 14 day tickets opposed to 5 or 7 day tickets?  Just curious.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

FoxC63 said:


> So in other words you're maxed out?  Is that how it works with 14 day tickets opposed to 5 or 7 day tickets?  Just curious.



I was maxed out when I tried to book the 15th day. From the website for the 14 day ticket (UK) 14-Day tickets expire 14 days from first day of use


----------



## FoxC63

I haven't purchased a 14 day ticket since the 90's!  Yep, we're old!  Nice to keep up todate so thank you!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

FoxC63 said:


> Very interesting thank you so much for responding.  If you make any changes or get a email from Disney cancelling your last FP please keep us informed.



I absolutely will.


----------



## FoxC63

Nathan Banks said:


> Do we think there'll be any changes to characters meet & greets this year? I know it's been similar for a few years, but when do we usually hear about changes to the characters you can meet?





siskaren said:


> As far as I know, the dwarves don't come out early.





mlee.sunny said:


> I don't know why I thought they did.



FYI - I created two printable pdf's one for Characters and the other for Trick or Treat that you have full access to.  Both are based off 2016 information that will be updated immediately when released. 
The Character List includes what time they came out and if they sign autographs.  The main page lists who's rare and who is wearing Halloween Attire.

Please note this is not a Halloween thread take over.  It's the only place I could put these pdf's for everyone to access.  I asked @monique5 if she could put them up on her thread but realized how much of a struggle this would be for both of us.  I have no intentions of hosting the Official MNSSHP thread - EVER.  I would also like to add I consider @monique5 a good friend that I hold in high regard she and I have maintained contact with each other since last year.  Not dissing the former hosts of the MNSSHP thread by any means @monique5 has made the Official MNSSHP thread the best with her hard work and dedication.


----------



## PolyRob

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I'm fully aware that the last fast pass might be cancelled.  This was THE ONLY WAY I could schedule the fast passes without getting an error.  If I booked before 3:55 AT ALL ON THAT DAY, then I could not schedule a non party day of fast passes.  This is the only way I could do it.


Are you able to "modify" the existing FP+ to an earlier time now that it is already scheduled?


----------



## BishopsMoM

WannaGoDW said:


> That's awesome! Can I ask---how did you get a reservation? The night we are trying for (10/5) is only showing until 6pm although we are checking daily. I even called last week and they were unhelpful about times
> Thanks!



I logged into My Disney Experience today and reservations specifically for the Halloween parties were available. Check again. Hopefully there are some still available. I was also checking every day and just stumbled upon it this morning. Hope you get one!! Now if I could just land an O'hanna ADR, our trip would be made!


----------



## FSU Girl

So I'm trying to finish my planning for my long weekend going to the Halloween party. For food I was trying to figure out where we should eat. I don't want to miss any party time so we've decided to just do a big lunch and probably some Starbucks right before. We'll be staying at the Yacht Club so I was thinking lunch at teppen edo for hibachi - it's a pretty big meal and filling, then hop on the monorail to go to Magic Kingdom. 

Or should we just go to Magic Kingdom  and eat at the plaza? We have a reservation at 2:20. Hibachi we have at 12:30 but there's a ton of open times we could switch to. 

I don't want to be too tired this day since the party goes until midnight and I'm not a nightowl at all. 

Is there anywhere to get a snack or quick service meal during the party in case we get hungry later into the night?


----------



## FoxC63

FSU Girl said:


> So I'm trying to finish my planning for my long weekend going to the Halloween party. For food I was trying to figure out where we should eat. I don't want to miss any party time so we've decided to just do a big lunch and probably some Starbucks right before. We'll be staying at the Yacht Club so I was thinking lunch at teppen edo for hibachi - it's a pretty big meal and filling, then hop on the monorail to go to Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Or should we just go to Magic Kingdom  and eat at the plaza? We have a reservation at 2:20. Hibachi we have at 12:30 but there's a ton of open times we could switch to.
> 
> I don't want to be too tired this day since the party goes until midnight and I'm not a nightowl at all.
> 
> Is there anywhere to get a snack or quick service meal during the party in case we get hungry later into the night?



Here's a list of what was available in *2016*:
_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party:_
*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isla
Frontierland
Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn
Westward Ho

*Liberty Square*
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square market _(until 9pm)_
Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_

*Fantasyland*
Pinocchio Village Hause _(until 10pm)_
The Friars Nook _(until 10pm)_
Storybook Treats
Gastons Tavern
Be Our Guest Restaurant
Cinderella's Royal table

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Rays Starlight Cafe
Cool Ship
The Lunching Pad

I can't see significant changes but this will be posted to the main page once it's all confirmed.


----------



## margot31

WOOHOOOO hubby says we can get tickets.  It will just be he and I while gma stays back with the kids (who will just be almost 3 and 1).  I know I can get us both AP priced tickets even though he won't be an AP but am I allowed to have those tickets prior to the activation of my AP?


----------



## amw

I'm going to the party on Aug 29th. I have a ten-day ticket plus party. I did my fast pass selections today -- did the 3:55, 4:55, 5:55 as suggested. It still said I maxed out and could only book 10 days of fast passes. Wondering if you are not allowed them at all with a party ticket - but don't want to cancel them to find out!


----------



## FoxC63

amw said:


> I'm going to the party on Aug 29th. I have a ten-day ticket plus party. I did my fast pass selections today -- did the 3:55, 4:55, 5:55 as suggested. It still said I maxed out and could only book 10 days of fast passes. Wondering if you are not allowed them at all with a party ticket - but don't want to cancel them to find out!



Are you going to a park the same day as your party?  If so, did you book 3 FPs for your park day and are trying to book 3 more FPs on your party ticket?


----------



## amw

FoxC63 said:


> Are you going to a park the same day as your party?  If so, did you book 3 FPs for your park day and are trying to book 3 more FPs on your party ticket?



No. Those are the only FPs for that day. I have 9 regular park days booked. I am "saving" a BOG lunch on that day cuz it was the only one I could snag. I wonder if that's causing the problems with FP.


----------



## FoxC63

amw said:


> No. Those are the only FPs for that day. I have 9 regular park days booked. I am "saving" a BOG lunch on that day cuz it was the only one I could snag. I wonder if that's causing the problems with FP.



That can't be it they are a separate entity, hmmm, might want to call?

EDIT:  Are you an AP?  You only get 7 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> That can't be it they are a separate entity, hmmm, might want to call?
> 
> EDIT:  Are you an AP?  You only get 7 days.


APs get length of stay with an onsite reservation.


----------



## Cluelyss

margot31 said:


> WOOHOOOO hubby says we can get tickets.  It will just be he and I while gma stays back with the kids (who will just be almost 3 and 1).  I know I can get us both AP priced tickets even though he won't be an AP but am I allowed to have those tickets prior to the activation of my AP?


While yes, you can purchase hubby's ticket with your AP discount, you will not be able to purchase any tickets with the discount if you don't have your AP yet. So if you are upgrading an existing park ticket upon arrival, you'd need to wait until upgrade to purchase (which may be risky and not worth the $10 savings!). If you've already purchased your AP but just not activated it, you'll be able to prepurchase at the discounted rate. When you go to the party ticket page, make sure you are signed in, then check the option to view prices for annual pass holders. Note that discounts are NOT available on all nights, but when that box is checked you'll be able to see the nights it's offered. If your date is not listed, switch back to "prices for all guests" and proceed with your purchase.


----------



## Cluelyss

amw said:


> I'm going to the party on Aug 29th. I have a ten-day ticket plus party. I did my fast pass selections today -- did the 3:55, 4:55, 5:55 as suggested. It still said I maxed out and could only book 10 days of fast passes. Wondering if you are not allowed them at all with a party ticket - but don't want to cancel them to find out!


I'm thinking based on several reports now that parry tickets are no longer being considered "active media" for FP booking. 

Also - you want 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 for your FP start times (or earlier). Last year anything that extended past 6:30 was cancelled. (Though this may not matter this year!)


----------



## AngelDisney

amw said:


> I'm going to the party on Aug 29th. I have a ten-day ticket plus party. I did my fast pass selections today -- did the 3:55, 4:55, 5:55 as suggested. It still said I maxed out and could only book 10 days of fast passes. Wondering if you are not allowed them at all with a party ticket - but don't want to cancel them to find out!



Maybe the system prioritizes the use of tickets for you. A PP reported being able to book all the number of days plus the party ticket by booking FP on the regular ticket first and then going back in to book the FP just for the party day. Try booking FP on party day till the end. Book the other 10 days of FP first. Hope this works! Pixie dust!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

amw said:


> No. Those are the only FPs for that day. I have 9 regular park days booked. I am "saving" a BOG lunch on that day cuz it was the only one I could snag. I wonder if that's causing the problems with FP.



I don't see why having the BOG reservation should affect your ability to schedule fast passes on that day, even if you were trying to schedule at the same time as your ADR, which it doesn't seem like you are.  I have a couple fast passes that overlap with ADR times (in a way that I know I can still do both) and din't have issues with that.  But that would seem to be irrelevant anyway if it's a lunch ADR and you are scheduling fast passes for later in the day.

If you haven't already, try deleting any fast passes you have for the party and scheduling your last non-party day of fast passes so you have all of those days done.  Then go back in and try to schedule fast passes for the party.


----------



## vinotinto

Hmmm, so we have 2 people who have not been able to make FPs with the MNSSHP ticket and one who could after playing around. Glitch or maybe the MNSSHP tickets won't be valid for FPs? Maybe this is part of Disney closing the loophole of additional FPs?


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hi there! We have been to the world many times, but this will be our first MNSSHP! We are also staying off site for the first time. Any and all advice and tips welcome! Thank you!


----------



## snowwhitesmom




----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I'm thinking based on several reports now that parry tickets are no longer being considered "active media" for FP booking.





vinotinto said:


> Hmmm, so we have 2 people who have not been able to make FPs with the MNSSHP ticket and one who could after playing around. Glitch or maybe the MNSSHP tickets won't be valid for FPs? Maybe this is part of Disney closing the loophole of additional FPs?



@LongLiveRafiki Was able to make FP on party ticket by booking Day tickets first, then party tickets.

@MarandaS 9 Day + 1 party ticket:  Isn't sure if she needs to be 60 days of actual party date.

@BigMommaMouse UK 14 Day + Party:  Is maxed out so no FP for party ticket.

@amw 10 Day + Party:  Also booked FP with party ticket but could not add more FPs to other days.


----------



## FoxC63

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hi there! We have been to the world many times, but this will be our first MNSSHP! We are also staying off site for the first time. Any and all advice and tips welcome! Thank you!



 to the party!  You are more then welcome to peruse though my MNSSHP Planning thread over [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/"]here.[/URL]
There's plenty of information to help you get started along with printable pdf's just look for she'll lead you to them.


----------



## StraightToDumbo

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hi there! We have been to the world many times, but this will be our first MNSSHP! We are also staying off site for the first time. Any and all advice and tips welcome! Thank you!



Come at 4, familiarize with offerings and maps, have a blast. This party requires less planning than an MK day.


----------



## MarandaS

There has to be something funky going on this year with the party ticket and fast pass.  No matter how I played around with my days, or which fastpasses I booked first or last, I couldn't book for 10 days of fast passes with a 9 day ticket and 1 party ticket.  I just bumped my 9 day ticket to a 10 day for around just $10 more... And I was immediately able to book the 10th day of fast passes.  So it's definitely something to do with the party tickets.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

MarandaS said:


> There has to be something funky going on this year with the party ticket and fast pass.  No matter how I played around with my days, or which fastpasses I booked first or last, I couldn't book for 10 days of fast passes with a 9 day ticket and 1 party ticket.  I just bumped my 9 day ticket to a 10 day for around just $10 more... And I was immediately able to book the 10th day of fast passes.  So it's definitely something to do with the party tickets.



That's so weird. You probably already said it on here, but I assume your party tickets are showing up in MDE? I just checked my MDE again and all of my fast passes are still there; 6 days of fast passes with 5 days of tickets plus the party.


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> @LongLiveRafiki Was able to make FP on party ticket by booking Day tickets first, then party tickets.
> 
> @MarandaS 9 Day + 1 party ticket:  Isn't sure if she needs to be 60 days of actual party date.
> 
> @BigMommaMouse UK 14 Day + Party:  Is maxed out so no FP for party ticket.
> 
> @amw 10 Day + Party:  Also booked FP with party ticket but could not add more FPs to other days.



No one is 60 days yet from the party. The first party is August 25. So that can't be the reason why LongLiveRafiki was able to make FP+ and MarandaS couldn't make them. And amw couldn't book FPs with her party ticket. She was only able to book the number of days on her regular ticket.  

There are two potential reasons why some have been unable to use the party ticket to make FPs+: 1) it's intentional (meaning, we can't make FP anymore with only a party ticket, probably to completely close the loop on those who attached their tickets to a new profile and made a second set of FP, and LongLiveRafiki simply got lucky) or 2) that we're supposed to be able to, but there's a technical glitch and support would need to be involved to figure out why it's not working.


----------



## DisneyToni

Good Morning,

I was just able to make FP+ selections using my Party ticket this morning without an issue! 
Window opened this morning and I had a 2 - day Park Hopper and the Party Ticket = 3 days of FP
I was able to make reservations on 3 separate days without encountering an error.

My party ticket FP times are:
3:15 - 4:!5
4:20 - 5:20
5:20 - 6:20


----------



## MarandaS

LongLiveRafiki said:


> That's so weird. You probably already said it on here, but I assume your party tickets are showing up in MDE? I just checked my MDE again and all of my fast passes are still there; 6 days of fast passes with 5 days of tickets plus the party.



Yes my party tickets are connected and show up in my account.  

It's really not a big deal anymore for me since I just bumped my 9 days to 10 for just around $10.  So I ultimately got the fastpasses I wanted and now can get in even earlier than 4 if I want without having to worry over it anymore or fight the rush at 4.  

But that solution might not work for someone who is staying less days since at that point it would cost more to just add a day onto the ticket.

Hopefully this is just a glitch and works itself out for everyone else as more people start trying to book their fastpasses for the party days.


----------



## vinotinto

DisneyToni said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I was just able to make FP+ selections using my Party ticket this morning without an issue!
> Window opened this morning and I had a 2 - day Park Hopper and the Party Ticket = 3 days of FP
> I was able to make reservations on 3 separate days without encountering an error.
> 
> My party ticket FP times are:
> 3:15 - 4:!5
> 4:20 - 5:20
> 5:20 - 6:20



Yeah! So glad to hear that!

P.S. - Did you make the non-MNSSHP FP first?


----------



## amw

MarandaS said:


> Yes my party tickets are connected and show up in my account.
> 
> It's really not a big deal anymore for me since I just bumped my 9 days to 10 for just around $10.  So I ultimately got the fastpasses I wanted and now can get in even earlier than 4 if I want without having to worry over it anymore or fight the rush at 4.
> 
> But that solution might not work for someone who is staying less days since at that point it would cost more to just add a day onto the ticket.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a glitch and works itself out for everyone else as more people start trying to book their fastpasses for the party days.



That's what we are doing too so I'm not too bothered. I would have just used the other day to go to a park for a couple hours in the evening so no big deal. But did want to give the heads-up to others.
The only thing I didn't do was book my ten days of fast passes first, and then the party. But now we have good fast passes for the party so I don't want to delete them and try it the other way. My tenth day was supposed to be a flex day.
And just to answer some previous posts if it helps  - My party tickets are in MDE. I do not have an AP. I have the 10-day hopper MYW tickets. And the fast passes I booked were all after 3:55.


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> No one is 60 days yet from the party. The first party is August 25. So that can't be the reason why LongLiveRafiki was able to make FP+ and MarandaS couldn't make them. And amw couldn't book FPs with her party ticket. She was only able to book the number of days on her regular ticket.


Actually, anyone checking in August 22 or earlier is within their 60 day window. So there could be plenty of folks beginning to make FPs for the first party now.


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> Actually, anyone checking in August 22 or earlier is within their 60 day window. So there could be plenty of folks beginning to make FPs for the first party now.


Yes, I know that. But, someone said that the possible  explanation for why some could make FP using their party ticket and some could not was that the one that could not wasn't 60 days from their *party* date. No one is 60 days from the party date yet. Their window may have opened because they are arriving earlier than their party. But the 60 day from party date could not be the explanation for why some could make FP using the party ticket and some could not. It all sounds to me like it was a glitch.


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> Yes, I know that. But, someone said that the possible  explanation for why some could make FP using their party ticket and some could not was that the one that could not wasn't 60 days from their *party* date. No one is 60 days from the party date yet. Their window may have opened because they are arriving earlier than their party. But the 60 day from party date could not be the explanation for why some could make FP using the party ticket and some could not. It all sounds to me like it was a glitch.


If that's the case, you're right. But wouldn't explain why some people have been able to book for 8/25 then. It's obviously not limiting them to 60 days prior to the party date. 

If I had to guess, I'd say disney is attempting to limit FPs on tickets, but some are slipping through the cracks somehow. 

I posted yesterday that in the past a rolling 30 day window has popped up for me anytime I've linked a party ticket (limited to MK). This is not the case this year.  When trying to book a dummy FP, I get an error message that my party does not have active ticket media.  So I'll be curious what happens when my 60 day window opens.....


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> If that's the case, you're right. But wouldn't explain why some people have been able to book for 8/25 then. It's obviously not limiting them to 60 days prior to the party date.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say disney is attempting to limit FPs on tickets, but some are slipping through the cracks somehow.
> 
> *I posted yesterday that in the past a rolling 30 day window has popped up for me anytime I've linked a party ticket (limited to MK). This is not the case this year.  When trying to book a dummy FP, I get an error message that my party does not have active ticket media.  So I'll be curious what happens when my 60 day window opens*.....



Good info! That confirms that there have been changes behind the scenes. 

I wonder if I should just pony up the $44 so we can make FPs in advance for sure. We would not be able to get in early to the party because we are driving and we should be getting to WDW around 3:00 ish. If our room is ready we would put our stuff in the room, get changed, and then leave for MK. I expect we would get to MK around 4:30.


----------



## vinotinto

On a separate topic, I have been stalking the auditions website to see if there's anything popping up for Villains/Halloween (I'm not giving up hope yet on a Villains Soiree!) and while there are multiple posts for Christmas/Merry/Holiday, there isn't anything for Halloween/Villains.  Of course, I only started checking a few weeks ago and it's possible that if they're planning to do a Villains Soiree, they may have already hired the CMs...


----------



## Stuarotra

DisneyToni said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I was just able to make FP+ selections using my Party ticket this morning without an issue!
> Window opened this morning and I had a 2 - day Park Hopper and the Party Ticket = 3 days of FP
> I was able to make reservations on 3 separate days without encountering an error.
> 
> My party ticket FP times are:
> 3:15 - 4:!5
> 4:20 - 5:20
> 5:20 - 6:20


Which party are you going to? I'm going the 25th and I'm hoping to be able to get FP's with just our party ticket that day.


----------



## DisneyToni

vinotinto said:


> Yeah! So glad to hear that!
> 
> P.S. - Did you make the non-MNSSHP FP first?



Sort of.

1.  Went after a Saturday AM in AK for FOP, times that I wanted were not available so I had to settle for Na'vi
2.  Then booked a Wednesday for FEA in Epcot
3.  My 3rd step was going after a 7 Dwarfs in MK at 3:30pm for Party Day on the 25th.  Was able to select it without an issue or error; looking at availability now it appears other party goers also didn't encounter errors because the only times available after 3:00 is at 3:05pm and then next available is 6:20pm.  That seems like the hallmark of partygoers trying to grab slots between 3:30 - 6:30pm
4. After that I hoped back and filled out my day at AK and Epcot, and then finished up the party day FPs.


----------



## DisneyToni

Stuarotra said:


> Which party are you going to? I'm going the 25th and I'm hoping to be able to get FP's with just our party ticket that day.



The 25th as well!  See you there.


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> Which party are you going to? I'm going the 25th and I'm hoping to be able to get FP's with just our party ticket that day.



When does your window open for FP?


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> When does your window open for FP?


June 26th!!! We are arriving on August 25th. We changed our flight to early morning just to be able to attend the party. We are super excited!!


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> June 26th!!! We are arriving on August 25th. We changed our flight to early morning just to be able to attend the party. We are super excited!!



Woohoo!  Three more days until FP time are you ready!? Let the Magic commence!


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> Woohoo!  Three more days until FP time are you ready!? Let the Magic commence!


I am sooooo ready!! I have everything planned out and on paper to help me not forget anything!!!


----------



## FoxC63

@Stuarotra 
Still dreaming of you avatar This will be you on FP day  and then !


----------



## Lesley Wake

In general, what time do characters continue meeting until? Do they go up until the end of the party? I know a CM will usually close down the line before the end, but is it timed so the last guest sees them right before the party ends or do they end a couple hours earlier? 

We're only interested in seeing the 7 dwarves and Winnie pooh and friends. We're going to a Tuesday party in mid-september, which historically is one of the emptiest. Should we try to hit up those meets at the beginning or end of the party?


----------



## Regan117

Lesley Wake said:


> In general, what time do characters continue meeting until? Do they go up until the end of the party? I know a CM will usually close down the line before the end, but is it timed so the last guest sees them right before the party ends or do they end a couple hours earlier?
> 
> We're only interested in seeing the 7 dwarves and Winnie pooh and friends. We're going to a Tuesday party in mid-september, which historically is one of the emptiest. Should we try to hit up those meets at the beginning or end of the party?



We've been able to jump into an almost empty 7 Dwarfs line at 11:45pm at past parties. They were almost always the less crowded Tuesday night parties in September, though. We also only waited 10 minutes for Jack and Sally, doing the same thing.


----------



## FoxC63

Regan117 said:


> We've been able to jump into an almost empty 7 Dwarfs line at 11:45pm at past parties. They were almost always the less crowded Tuesday night parties in September, though. We also only waited 10 minutes for Jack and Sally, doing the same thing.



What date was your party?  It's nice to be able to compare crowd levels especially when creating an itinerary. Timing is everything!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Regan117 said:


> We've been able to jump into an almost empty 7 Dwarfs line at 11:45pm at past parties. They were almost always the less crowded Tuesday night parties in September, though. We also only waited 10 minutes for Jack and Sally, doing the same thing.


Awesome! 

We will be there Sept 12th. It's my first time to WDW, so obviously first MNSSHP. I've been reading reviews and trip reports, but still know to expect the unexpected! I also only have experience with the Disneyland version, but that almost always sells out, so can't really compare the crowds or experiences!


----------



## Bex258

Finally caught back up. We've had a heat wave in the UK so I've been off the laptop for most of it. Same temperatures as Orlando but without air con. At least we had much lower humidity! I used that time to try on some of my summer clothes to see what I would be comfortable in....just about have enough clothes for the trip.

I've made a tiny bit of progress on my costume so I'll post a picture in the morning. I'm glad I'm in MK already for party days that glitch/intentional block sounds like a pain. I have booked off my FP day off work so I'm prepared. Hopefully it will go better than the disaster that was my ADR's.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## oceanmarina

Hi all,

We have ticket's for the first night, 8/25. This will be our first time at the MNSSHP.

I was wondering how long are the waits for rides at the party?  (I wanted to have an idea of what to expect in terms of wait times)

Thanks so much, Marina


----------



## MissMaryQC

Looking for suggestions: DD is obsessed with a Nightmare so I'm thinking that'll be our first stop on party night. How long do y'all think the wait will be if I'm in line at like 4:20, considering the walk back there?

Also, with a 3 year old, I figure we'll do the first parade. About when should I nab a seat?

TIA


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lesley Wake said:


> In general, what time do characters continue meeting until? Do they go up until the end of the party? I know a CM will usually close down the line before the end, but is it timed so the last guest sees them right before the party ends or do they end a couple hours earlier?
> 
> We're only interested in seeing the 7 dwarves and Winnie pooh and friends. We're going to a Tuesday party in mid-september, which historically is one of the emptiest. Should we try to hit up those meets at the beginning or end of the party?



I would line up for one before the party starts, dwarves around 6:15 or Winnie the Pooh around 6:30. That way you don't waste any actual party time while you wait for one.

You might be able to wait until the end of the night and have a short wait, but that is also gambling that their line will be closed and you'll never get to see them. 

I would line up before the party starts for one and then line up for the other during the parade that you aren't going to watch.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MissMaryQC said:


> Looking for suggestions: DD is obsessed with a Nightmare so I'm thinking that'll be our first stop on party night. How long do y'all think the wait will be if I'm in line at like 4:20, considering the walk back there?
> 
> Also, with a 3 year old, I figure we'll do the first parade. About when should I nab a seat?
> 
> TIA



That's a tough one to say before the parties actually start this year. In year's past, Jack and Sally have started to meet before the actual party starts. So theoretically, you could wait and meet him before the party even starts. But this is hard to say for sure before this year's parties start because they can and do switch the start times around. I might be mistaken, but I believe last year for the Halloween party (might have been Christmas) they didn't start to meet until 7.

So unless you are attending the first party I'd check back here to see what your strategy should be.

For the parade seating it depends on where you want to watch from. 

If you want Main Street I'd recommend getting a curb side spot an hour or more before the start.

If you want to watch from Frontierland (my preferred spot because it feels a bit spookier) you could probably wait 45 minutes before the parade starts.


----------



## siskaren

oceanmarina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We have ticket's for the first night, 8/25. This will be our first time at the MNSSHP.
> 
> I was wondering how long are the waits for rides at the party?  (I wanted to have an idea of what to expect in terms of wait times)
> 
> Thanks so much, Marina



Most people go to the parties for the party specific activities, so ride wait times are usually low.


----------



## Silrana

siskaren said:


> Most people go to the parties for the party specific activities, so ride wait times are usually low.



Though sometimes the line at the Haunted Mansion can be sizable, because everyone is in the mood for ghosts!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

I have read several posts on the dining board that stated Beast will not be at BOG to meet with diners after BOG during the party. Has anyone heard that?  They said it was listed on the confirmation they received after booking.


----------



## Stuarotra

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> I have read several posts on the dining board that stated Beast will not be at BOG to meet with diners after BOG during the party. Has anyone heard that?  They said it was listed on the confirmation they received after booking.


My confirmation says that characters will not be available for this meal.....


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Stuarotra said:


> My confirmation says that characters will not be available for this meal.....



What a bummer. I considered booking mainly so I could get a pic with the Beast and my DD who is dressing as Belle for the party.  Now we will plan on QS


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Thanks!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> What a bummer. I considered booking mainly so I could get a pic with the Beast and my DD who is dressing as Belle for the party.  Now we will plan on QS


If you book a non party one for earlier in day you may get him. Twice I've done BOG at around 5pm on party night and he ws there.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That's interesting about Beast. Was he there meeting at dinner during parties last year? Wonder if he is going to attend the party to do meet and greets this year.


----------



## vinotinto

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> I have read several posts on the dining board that stated Beast will not be at BOG to meet with diners after BOG during the party. Has anyone heard that?  They said it was listed on the confirmation they received after booking.





Stuarotra said:


> My confirmation says that characters will not be available for this meal.....



I was curious about these posts because I believe BOG has never been considered by Disney to be a character meal, probably because the Beast does not come by each table and they never guarantee that he will be there. Sure, enough, I went back to look at our dinner reservation from 4:45 pm last year (party night) and it states:

_Reservation must be cancelled at least one day prior to avoid $10 per person cancellation and/or no show fee.  Plan to arrive 5 minutes prior to your reservation time to check-in and allow up to 1.5 hours to travel to your destination when using Disney Transportation.  Menu items, pricing, and hours are subject to change without notice and 18% gratuity will be automatically applied for parties of 6 or more.  *This experience is non-Character* and requires 1 Table Service Meal when using Disney Dining Plan.  Valid Theme Park Admission required.  Special seating requests may be done upon arrival at the podium.
_
Also, if you have ever searched for BoG, you will notice that if you select "Character Experiences" it doesn't show up. Again, because it's not considered character dining by WDW. I would not automatically assume that the beast will not be there simply because it says it's not a a character dining experience.


----------



## vinotinto

Any other recent experiences booking FP with a party ticket?


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

vinotinto said:


> I was curious about these posts because I believe BOG has never been considered by Disney to be a character meal, probably because the Beast does not come by each table and they never guarantee that he will be there. Sure, enough, I went back to look at our dinner reservation from 4:45 pm last year (party night) and it states:
> 
> _Reservation must be cancelled at least one day prior to avoid $10 per person cancellation and/or no show fee.  Plan to arrive 5 minutes prior to your reservation time to check-in and allow up to 1.5 hours to travel to your destination when using Disney Transportation.  Menu items, pricing, and hours are subject to change without notice and 18% gratuity will be automatically applied for parties of 6 or more.  *This experience is non-Character* and requires 1 Table Service Meal when using Disney Dining Plan.  Valid Theme Park Admission required.  Special seating requests may be done upon arrival at the podium.
> _
> Also, if you have ever searched for BoG, you will notice that if you select "Character Experiences" it doesn't show up. Again, because it's not considered character dining by WDW. I would not automatically assume that the beast will not be there simply because it says it's not a a character dining experience.



Thank you!  This would be good news.  Hopefully Beast will be there!


----------



## Stuarotra

vinotinto said:


> I was curious about these posts because I believe BOG has never been considered by Disney to be a character meal, probably because the Beast does not come by each table and they never guarantee that he will be there. Sure, enough, I went back to look at our dinner reservation from 4:45 pm last year (party night) and it states:
> 
> _Reservation must be cancelled at least one day prior to avoid $10 per person cancellation and/or no show fee.  Plan to arrive 5 minutes prior to your reservation time to check-in and allow up to 1.5 hours to travel to your destination when using Disney Transportation.  Menu items, pricing, and hours are subject to change without notice and 18% gratuity will be automatically applied for parties of 6 or more.  *This experience is non-Character* and requires 1 Table Service Meal when using Disney Dining Plan.  Valid Theme Park Admission required.  Special seating requests may be done upon arrival at the podium.
> _
> Also, if you have ever searched for BoG, you will notice that if you select "Character Experiences" it doesn't show up. Again, because it's not considered character dining by WDW. I would not automatically assume that the beast will not be there simply because it says it's not a a character dining experience.


Thank you! I really hope this is the case. I was hoping we would be able to get a picture with him. I feel better now!!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's interesting about Beast. Was he there meeting at dinner during parties last year? Wonder if he is going to attend the party to do meet and greets this year.


I beleive BOG closed before 7 on party nights. So it was only in the overlap time during party/regular guests. The one time i went was at 4:50 the other at 5:20.


----------



## brnrss34

FeralCatRogue said:


> I beleive BOG closed before 7 on party nights. So it was only in the overlap time during party/regular guests. The one time i went was at 4:50 the other at 5:20.


 Mine was at 5:45 last year and saw him. Maybe your right?


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's interesting about Beast. Was he there meeting at dinner during parties last year? *Wonder if he is going to attend the party to do meet and greets this year.*



Now that would be interesting.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> What a bummer. I considered booking mainly so I could get a pic with the Beast and my DD who is dressing as Belle for the party.  Now we will plan on QS



Not so quick!  Hold onto your ADR until it's confirmed.


----------



## Bex258

Ok so I'm a day late with my picture but I did make more progress.

I have finished the pouches, I was going to cut into the back to allow a belt to go through but need to decide on which black belt I'll use first. The peg is just keeping the silver fabric in place whilst it dries (needs 24 hours to dry). I'm glad to be done, I pushed the needle on the stitching through the fabric and the back of the needle slid on my thumb and went down inside my nail  so painful. I did try a thimble but found it too awkward. Next up is the arm bands, ears and tail.




Also I ordered some fabric from spoonflower.com and the charms are from miniaturesweethk.com and the fabric is from my craft stash. I have some Lilo dress print fabric but I'm waiting on a blue flower clip from eBay to add to it. I'm putting these on headbands to wear to Universal instead of ears. I'm also thinking of getting a galaxy fabric one to do similar to the Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## monique5

vinotinto said:


> I was curious about these posts because I believe BOG has never been considered by Disney to be a character meal, probably because the Beast does not come by each table and they never guarantee that he will be there. Sure, enough, I went back to look at our dinner reservation from 4:45 pm last year (party night) and it states:
> 
> _Reservation must be cancelled at least one day prior to avoid $10 per person cancellation and/or no show fee.  Plan to arrive 5 minutes prior to your reservation time to check-in and allow up to 1.5 hours to travel to your destination when using Disney Transportation.  Menu items, pricing, and hours are subject to change without notice and 18% gratuity will be automatically applied for parties of 6 or more.  *This experience is non-Character* and requires 1 Table Service Meal when using Disney Dining Plan.  Valid Theme Park Admission required.  Special seating requests may be done upon arrival at the podium.
> _
> Also, if you have ever searched for BoG, you will notice that if you select "Character Experiences" it doesn't show up. Again, because it's not considered character dining by WDW. I would not automatically assume that the beast will not be there simply because it says it's not a a character dining experience.



This. It's not listed as a character meal. CMs will tell you on phone not to expect appearance as well, this I nod to since I know BoG isn't listed as a character meal. However, going to back to 2014 & attending MNSSHP & MVMCP, The Beast has always been @ BoG on part nights. My 2 cents.


----------



## Stuarotra

I was able to get our FP+ for party night just using our party tickets. That's a relief!!


----------



## AntJulie

FP+ for party night plus 6 day tickets. No problems at all!


----------



## Diasmom

Hoping for some advice from those in the know.  I'm hoping to attend one of the parties and having trouble deciding which might be a better fit.  We could go Tuesday, October 16th or Thursday, October 19th.  I really don't like crowds and Tuesdays are suppose to be less crowded but Thursday would fit better in our plans.  We're going mainly for rides and the parade and my 12 year old wants to trick or treat for the sugar.  Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## HHMcG

Just bought our tickets for the Aug 29 party!! I am so excited.  

DD found out that we are going to the party and is so excited to be in on the secret. 

Looks like I'll get to book fastpasses on Friday.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Diasmom said:


> Hoping for some advice from those in the know.  I'm hoping to attend one of the parties and having trouble deciding which might be a better fit.  We could go Tuesday, October 16th or Thursday, October 19th.  I really don't like crowds and Tuesdays are suppose to be less crowded but Thursday would fit better in our plans.  We're going mainly for rides and the parade and my 12 year old wants to trick or treat for the sugar.  Any help is greatly appreciated!



I would pick what is best for plans over what is best for crowds. Especially considering the other details you have provided.


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> I was able to get our FP+ for party night just using our party tickets. That's a relief!!



What times did you secure?


----------



## Cbtexan04

Sorry if this has already been asked, but will we be able to book 3 FP+ using party tickets, and another 3 FP+ using our PHs? They're all linked to the same MDE account (unsure if that matters).


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Cbtexan04 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but will we be able to book 3 FP+ using party tickets, and another 3 FP+ using our PHs? They're all linked to the same MDE account (unsure if that matters).


Nope only 3 for the day.


----------



## Cbtexan04

FeralCatRogue said:


> Nope only 3 for the day.


Appreciate the response! Seems to me that should be allowed, since they are separate ticketed events. Oh well! Glad to have (hopefully) lower crowds during the event!


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

I feel like this question may have been addressed somewhere on here already but I can't find it and the first couple of posts don't exactly address it.  I received the hard card tickets in the mail and have already linked them to MDE.  Do I still need to bring the hard tickets to the party?


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I feel like this question may have been addressed somewhere on here already but I can't find it and the first couple of posts don't exactly address it.  I received the hard card tickets in the mail and have already linked them to MDE.  Do I still need to bring the hard tickets to the party?



I would "Just in Case" and I would bring the method in which you paid for it too.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

FoxC63 said:


> I would "Just in Case" and I would bring the method in which you paid for it too.



Thanks!  I used DVA funds so I'm guessing my account number would suffice and I can pull up the confirmation email on my phone.


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> Thanks!  I used DVA funds so I'm guessing my account number would suffice and I can pull up the confirmation email on my phone.



PERFECT!


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> This. It's not listed as a character meal. CMs will tell you on phone not to expect appearance as well, this I nod to since I know BoG isn't listed as a character meal. However, going to back to 2014 & attending MNSSHP & MVMCP, The Beast has always been @ BoG on part nights. My 2 cents.


This. The same disclaimer also shows when making a "regular" BOG dinner reservation.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

So went thru my pics and I was definitely there on halloween with beast like i thought!


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> What times did you secure?


3:25,4:25 and 5:30


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> This. The same disclaimer also shows when making a "regular" BOG dinner reservation.



This. Yes, correct!


----------



## vinotinto

Stuarotra said:


> I was able to get our FP+ for party night just using our party tickets. That's a relief!!





AntJulie said:


> FP+ for party night plus 6 day tickets. No problems at all!



Yeah! Any tips? Did you make your party date FP+ last?


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> 3:25,4:25 and 5:30



NICE!


----------



## FoxC63

Has anyone received a response from Disney regarding the parade not included in the dessert package?  Just curious


----------



## AntJulie

vinotinto said:


> Yeah! Any tips? Did you make your party date FP+ last?



No...I chose 7DMT for party date after FOP and FEA then worked on other days...then went back to party date to choose 2 more FP+...I kind of jumped around to choose most popular FP+ first then went back to fill in the rest...Hope this helps!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I have two questions - and please forgive my ignorance - if I have party tickets, can I make FP arrangements? What about ADRs? TIA!


----------



## doggydoc

FoxC63 said:


> Has anyone received a response from Disney regarding the parade not included in the dessert package?  Just curious




Yes, it simply confirmed that parade viewing was not included, said they were sorry I was disappointed and that they would refer it to management. No further reply and no explanation.


----------



## Cluelyss

snowwhitesmom said:


> I have two questions - and please forgive my ignorance - if I have party tickets, can I make FP arrangements? What about ADRs? TIA!


You can book FPs up until 6:30 with your party ticket assuming you do not have FPs booked in another park that morning. 

ADRs can be made until 6 via the restaurants' normal dining page; during party hours here: 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


----------



## myjourney

If there are any CM's on here, do they ever offer CM discounts for the October parties?


----------



## sherlockmiles

I'm not a CM, but looks like only aug/sept:

*CM Discounted Parties*: 
August 25 & 29 
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24


----------



## Stuarotra

vinotinto said:


> Yeah! Any tips? Did you make your party date FP+ last?


Actually, I worked on getting my FoP FP+ first then I went to the party ones. I was all over the place with my days because I did them in order of importance for us. So I think it was 7:05 to 7:10 that I got around to booking the party FP...


----------



## FoxC63

myjourney said:


> If there are any CM's on here, do they ever offer CM discounts for the October parties?





sherlockmiles said:


> I'm not a CM, but looks like only aug/sept:
> 
> *CM Discounted Parties*:
> August 25 & 29
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24



Disney took the unprecedented step of releasing additional discounts in late October 2016.  Oct. 23, 25, 27 and 28; Adults $63, Child $60 and I believe this was added to the Hub on Oct 21, 2016.  If you're hoping this will repeat again for 2017 I wouldn't bank on it.  I believe Disney out priced many and as a result did what they could to make up the difference.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So rough summery with BOG, whether or not Beasts shows up is always random.


----------



## vinotinto

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So rough summery with BOG, whether or not Beasts shows up is always random.


He is usually there. But, they don't consider it a character meal and will not guarantee that he'll be there. If you book a princess meal, they do not guarantee a specific princess, but they will guarantee princesses. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

vinotinto said:


> He is usually there. But, they don't consider it a character meal and will not guarantee that he'll be there. If you book a princess meal, they do not guarantee a specific princess, but they will guarantee princesses. I hope that makes sense!



I gotcha. Because it's not guaranteed, and never has been I'm not hurt by it. I would looove to see Beast but it won't hurt me not to. But that's personal for me and our needs.


----------



## Farro

I didn't see it listed on first page, sorry if I missed it...does anyone know which counter service places or snacks are open during the party, later in the evening? I know I will be hungry later....
thanks!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Farro said:


> I didn't see it listed on first page, sorry if I missed it...does anyone know which counter service places or snacks are open during the party, later in the evening? I know I will be hungry later....
> thanks!


pecos bills is open the entire time and the sleepy hollow place where you get the waffles is until almost the end I beleive. Caseys ice cream shop is open as well. Until the party booklet pdf is out we won't know for sure.


----------



## AngelDisney

Farro said:


> I didn't see it listed on first page, sorry if I missed it...does anyone know which counter service places or snacks are open during the party, later in the evening? I know I will be hungry later....
> thanks!



Here is last year's party map with dining options listed with closing times. Hope it helps!


----------



## Farro

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Finally decided on our costumes! We've been trying to figure it out but I've been having issues because I'm plus-size so have limited options, especially those that look good. I checked Hot Topic and saw they had a big sale today and they had the Belle ball gown in my size for 30% off! So I got it (and can reuse for Dapper Days), and my sister is going to dress as Provincial Belle! Guess we'll have to try and take photos with Belle and Gaston!


----------



## monique5

Lesley Wake said:


> Finally decided on our costumes! We've been trying to figure it out but I've been having issues because I'm plus-size so have limited options, especially those that look good. I checked Hot Topic and saw they had a big sale today and they had the Belle ball gown in my size for 30% off! So I got it (and can reuse for Dapper Days), and my sister is going to dress as Provincial Belle! Guess we'll have to try and take photos with Belle and Gaston!



We waited foreverrrrrr to meet Gaston, but it was so worth it! One of the best Meet & Greets!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Sometimes the hot topic versions are cut weird, may want to see if Torrid has it as well if theres any issues.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FeralCatRogue said:


> Sometimes the hot topic versions are cut weird, may want to see if Torrid has it as well if theres any issues.


Nothing that called out at me and would work as a halloween costume. I've had luck with HT in the past, so I'll see how it fits once it arrives next week!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FeralCatRogue said:


> Sometimes the hot topic versions are cut weird, may want to see if Torrid has it as well if theres any issues.



Torrid is owned by the same group that owns Hot Topic. Just to say.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Thank you!


----------



## Willabea

Very excited for our first party in August! Lucky to have a crafty sister, who is helping our family of six become Sleeping Beauty: DD7 = Sleeping Beauty (hopefully with a half pink/half blue situation), nephew 9 = Prince Phillip, DD5 = Maleficent, and myself, sister and Grammie = Flora, Fauna and Merryweather. Bibbidi-bobbidi-boo to you!


----------



## crayon3448

We are heading down in September and would like to attend the party on Sunday the 17th.  Is it better to buy our tickets now in advance, or can we wait until we get there on Friday?  We plan to upgrade to an AP first thing on Friday morning, so would by the tickets then.

We are not concerned about making FP, since we'll have two young kids we're going to leave the park in the afternoon for a rest then come back for the party.


----------



## Raya

Has anyone had trouble booking the Sleepy Hollow event? I'm on my third CM, 35+ of hold time and no one knows how to book it for me....I keep getting transferred to more clueless people. I'm calling WDWPLAY, but I guess it's the wrong numeric option each time?


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> Has anyone had trouble booking the Sleepy Hollow event? I'm on my third CM, 35+ of hold time and no one knows how to book it for me....I keep getting transferred to more clueless people. I'm calling WDWPLAY, but I guess it's the wrong numeric option each time?


Pick the resort activities option (3 I think??)


----------



## Cluelyss

crayon3448 said:


> We are heading down in September and would like to attend the party on Sunday the 17th.  Is it better to buy our tickets now in advance, or can we wait until we get there on Friday?  We plan to upgrade to an AP first thing on Friday morning, so would by the tickets then.
> 
> We are not concerned about making FP, since we'll have two young kids we're going to leave the park in the afternoon for a rest then come back for the party.


Parties can, and do, sell out, so if that date is your only option I would definitely purchase in advance.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I had the same problem until someone pointed out the correct option to select at the top menu.  I don't remember what it is, but it's a few pages back.  I would love to book that, too, but so far no Sept dates added.


----------



## Raya

Cluelyss said:


> Pick the resort activities option (3 I think??)


Will do. They hung up on me at the 45 minute mark. Sigh


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Will do. They hung up on me at the 45 minute mark. Sigh



How aggravating!  Hope you get your tickets!
here's the link:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/t...erness-for-the-2017-halloween-season.3593020/


----------



## J18

Ladyfish77 said:


> We went two years ago (adults).  We would trick or treat when we were near a station and there wasn't a line.  It wasn't a main goal, but we thought it was part of the experience!  We got plenty of candy without even trying.
> 
> We take a string backpack for each person.   We walked in bagless with them folded up in our pockets, then pulled them out when we needed them.  They worked well for anything we picked up (candy, etc) and were easy to close up for rides.


Great idea - thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

J18 said:


> Great idea - thanks!



@Ladyfish77 RE:  string backpack for each person.

I like this idea too!


----------



## angelbaby129

I don't post often, but I thank everyone for the helpful information on this thread. I'm having travel agent issues because her information is vastly different than the information in this post. I know everyone in here says that you must make party fast passes 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30 because they'll cancel anything later than 6:30. According to my travel agent, you can't make fast passes any earlier than 4 unless you have a regular park ticket for the day and she's never heard of fast passes getting canceled on party days. I'm getting frustrated because she's supposed to be an expert on Disney, but she's given my conflicting information before. Does everyone who is making their fast passes this way also have other park tickets? Please help! TIA!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Raya said:


> Has anyone had trouble booking the Sleepy Hollow event? I'm on my third CM, 35+ of hold time and no one knows how to book it for me....I keep getting transferred to more clueless people. I'm calling WDWPLAY, but I guess it's the wrong numeric option each time?


I just booked this a few days ago. I had to call the recreation number and selected the option to book a tour. When the CM answered she knew exactly what I was asking for. I needed a date for last week of October. All the 8pm times were filled but they had a few 10pm spots so I grabbed that!


----------



## Travelgrrl

The travel agent is wrong, because even if you didn't have party tickets, but were using regular FP on that date at MK, you could make them after 4:00. Since you're going to the party, you'll want to make them after 4:00 (assuming that you're only using party passes that day and using your FPs for that). If you're using other WDW tickets for earlier in the day, and you use your 3 FPs for the day at that time, then she's right, you won't be able to book 3 more.

But mostly she's wrong. Book your FPs at the 30 or 60 day mark and prove her wrong.


----------



## angelbaby129

No, I don't have a regular park ticket for that day. That's the issue. She's saying that I can't make one for 3:30-4:30 intending to obviously use it after 4 when I get in because I only have a party ticket and can't get in until 4. However, everyone here says if you make one from 6-7, it will get canceled. I'd like to make my own fast passes especially because she messed up my dining reservations, but I don't know how to tell her that.


----------



## bluecastle

Ok, I have 2 questions:
1. If I make any 60 day advance FPs with my park hopper tickets for either another park or MK before 3:30 on my party day, I cannot make additional advance FPs with my party tickets once I buy them, right? (that seems like it would be unfair- not trying to double dip, just looking for clarification) But once I use my FP/FPs at any park, I can try for additional FPs during the 3:30-6:30 time using MDE on my phone. Is this correct?

2.  I was thinking of waiting until I saw a 10 day weather forecast to order my party tickets for either Tuesday Oct. 17th or Thursday the 19th. Am I taking a big chance of being shut out or do you think this would be OK? I didn't  think too many dates sold out last year, so I thought this would be OK. Now I'm getting a little worried. 

TIA! Love this thread!


----------



## Amunet

angelbaby129 said:


> I don't post often, but I thank everyone for the helpful information on this thread. I'm having travel agent issues because her information is vastly different than the information in this post. I know everyone in here says that you must make party fast passes 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:30 because they'll cancel anything later than 6:30. According to my travel agent, you can't make fast passes any earlier than 4 unless you have a regular park ticket for the day and she's never heard of fast passes getting canceled on party days. I'm getting frustrated because she's supposed to be an expert on Disney, but she's given my conflicting information before. Does everyone who is making their fast passes this way also have other park tickets? Please help! TIA!



I agree with @Travelgrrl , the agent is, unfortunately, wrong. I've been to MNSSHP multiple times, the last time being just last year. I usually make the party tickets my only park day, so I guarantee you cannot get any FPs before 4 and if your return time is anytime after 6:30, they WILL cancel it out (happened to me when my return time was scheduled for 6:15-6:45pm).

However, there is a lot of Disney and your TA may only be relying on information given to her and not experienced. Perhaps she's never been to MNSSHP but has much more experience in other aspects


----------



## angelbaby129

Do you mean you guarantee you CAN get FPs before 4? That's so frustrating! I don't know how to tell her I know she's wrong because a bunch of people online say so, but she's really irritating me. Maybe I'll just let her make them and then change them around once she's done. I'm not looking for super hard to get ones the night of the party.


----------



## FoxC63

angelbaby129 said:


> Do you mean you guarantee you CAN get FPs before 4? That's so frustrating! I don't know how to tell her I know she's wrong because a bunch of people online say so, but she's really irritating me. Maybe I'll just let her make them and then change them around once she's done. I'm not looking for super hard to get ones the night of the party.



I agree with the others, you can make FPs starting at 3:30-4:30.  You'll be making them too and NOT your TA.  The fact is Disney allows guests to enter the parks early.  Last year it was 3:45 giving you ample time to go on your first ride between 3:45-4:30.  Those of us who have been attending these Halloween parties for years have made them this early without any issues.  Feel confident in knowing we're here to help you. 

I've included the DIS Board official FastPass Thread which states "However, *party tickets can be used for scheduling FPs during the party’s 3-hour grace period from 4:00p to 7:00p*. Note that in past seasons Disney has canceled any FPs whose windows ended at 6:30p or later, therefore *it is recommended to schedule these 3 FPs back-to-back between 3:30p and 6:30p*.

Special Event FP

So again, yes FP should be made 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30


----------



## Roobear77

Just popping in to share my excitement!  We are going to the party on Oct 1, which is also my younger daughter's 6th birthday.  She is going as Princess Leia, specifically "the one with the long white dress and the braid bun with the braid hanging down and the necklace and the belt", not to be confused with "the one with the cinnamon bun-thingies on her head".  My mum is a master seamstress and making her costume.  Older daughter (8) is going as Rey, and Nana was sorting out the challenge of making the costume for her.  We were at the  Disney store last night and they had the Star Wars costumes on clearance.  Rey costume, normally $60 CAD, was on for $16.99!  We snatched that up in a heartbeat, and she is so excited because it has the goggles and the foot coverings to look like her boots.  
Is it September yet?  I am so ready for this vacation!


----------



## HHMcG

Just booked my fastpasses for the Aug 29th party. It is our only Disney ticket so all I booked was the one day. No problems.


----------



## Cluelyss

angelbaby129 said:


> No, I don't have a regular park ticket for that day. That's the issue. She's saying that I can't make one for 3:30-4:30 intending to obviously use it after 4 when I get in because I only have a party ticket and can't get in until 4. However, everyone here says if you make one from 6-7, it will get canceled. I'd like to make my own fast passes especially because she messed up my dining reservations, but I don't know how to tell her that.


In the past, a party ticket worked like any other active ticket media. The system had no way of knowing if it was a party ticket or a regular park ticket, it just recognized that you had a ticket, and therefore enabled FP booking. There were no time restrictions - so you could book a 9 am FP with your party ticket if you wanted (you just couldn't use it!). I can personally attest to booking FPs that started prior to 4 pm on party days with only a party ticket in the past. 

Now, based on some initial reports, the system may be more intelligent this year. Some folks have reported being unable to book FPs with a party ticket at all. Others have done them no problem. So whether it's a glitch, or Disney is in the process of trying to put controls in place, we're not sure. But if things were to operate the way they have in the past, you can absolutely book FPs with only a party ticket, and they can be for any time of day. It's just that since you can't enter until 4 with only a party ticket, you'd be unable to use anything booked prior to 4. 

Again, this is how it worked in the past. My FP window is not open yet, so I can offer no personal experience on how it's working this year. (Though there are several reports in this thread that contradict what your TA is saying, and prove nothing has changed since prior years.)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Is the MNSSHP merchandise available all the time??  Is there any merchandise that is ONLY available in the park during the party?


----------



## Raya

sherlockmiles said:


> Is the MNSSHP merchandise available all the time??  Is there any merchandise that is ONLY available in the park during the party?


Only during the party and you must show a party wristband to purchase.


----------



## TNKim

sherlockmiles said:


> Is the MNSSHP merchandise available all the time??  Is there any merchandise that is ONLY available in the park during the party?



Are there any photos of what merchandise was available last year?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Raya said:


> Only during the party and you must show a party wristband to purchase.



Thanks - we're hoping to purchase some shirts and bags to use at the party.  Now we know we'll need to buy them at the first party to use at the second party.

Another questions - to get SOMK cards you need to play at least 1 window each day.  For the special party cards, is the same rule in effect?   will we have to defeat 1 villain to get the party card?


----------



## Roxyfire

Roobear77 said:


> Just popping in to share my excitement!  We are going to the party on Oct 1, which is also my younger daughter's 6th birthday.  She is going as Princess Leia, specifically "the one with the long white dress and the braid bun with the braid hanging down and the necklace and the belt", not to be confused with "the one with the cinnamon bun-thingies on her head".  My mum is a master seamstress and making her costume.  Older daughter (8) is going as Rey, and Nana was sorting out the challenge of making the costume for her.  We were at the  Disney store last night and they had the Star Wars costumes on clearance.  Rey costume, normally $60 CAD, was on for $16.99!  We snatched that up in a heartbeat, and she is so excited because it has the goggles and the foot coverings to look like her boots.
> Is it September yet?  I am so ready for this vacation!



October 1st is a great day for a birthday  Sounds like fun, kudos to your girls for picking some awesome costumes!


----------



## Raya

sherlockmiles said:


> Another questions - to get SOMK cards you need to play at least 1 window each day.  For the special party cards, is the same rule in effect?   will we have to defeat 1 villain to get the party card?



I haven't been to a party since 2015 (I'm so so deprived.) but at that time, you didn't need to play anything. Just show up, ask for your card and have your wristband marked. You didn't get a starter deck, just that one card. The process was the same at Sleepy Hollow vs. the Fire station.


----------



## Stuarotra

angelbaby129 said:


> Do you mean you guarantee you CAN get FPs before 4? That's so frustrating! I don't know how to tell her I know she's wrong because a bunch of people online say so, but she's really irritating me. Maybe I'll just let her make them and then change them around once she's done. I'm not looking for super hard to get ones the night of the party.


I can guarantee you can get fast passes before 4 with only using a party ticket. I did just that myself on Monday. We are going to the 1st party on August 25th and we only have a party ticket for that day(no regular ticket). My first one starts at 3:25-4:25, then 4:25 -5:25 the last on is at 5:30-630 and that with using ONLY a MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## Stuarotra

angelbaby129 said:


> No, I don't have a regular park ticket for that day. That's the issue. She's saying that I can't make one for 3:30-4:30 intending to obviously use it after 4 when I get in because I only have a party ticket and can't get in until 4. However, everyone here says if you make one from 6-7, it will get canceled. I'd like to make my own fast passes especially because she messed up my dining reservations, but I don't know how to tell her that.


I would just tell her flat out that you want to make your own FP+ reservations. Just say, "I've decided to make my own FP+ reservations, but thank you for all of your help". If she gives you a hard time, I would consider another travel agent.


----------



## Pat Gaik

Hubby and I are having a second honeymoon at WDW Sept 29 to Oct 5. We are arriving mid-day so I got tickets for MNSHHP to cover our first night in the parks. I'll be getting a 6-day park hopper for the rest of our stay. My concern is that they don't start counting our 6 days when we arrive at 4:00 for the Halloween Party. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## Travelgrrl

They should not confuse them. Make your FP's for the first 6 days, then go back and add your party FP's (that seems to work best for most on this thread). When you come to the MNSSHP, bring your physical tickets or chits, enter at 4 (or whenever they let you) and they will use only that day for entry.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Raya said:


> I haven't been to a party since 2015 (I'm so so deprived.) but at that time, you didn't need to play anything. Just show up, ask for your card and have your wristband marked. You didn't get a starter deck, just that one card. The process was the same at Sleepy Hollow vs. the Fire station.



Thank you


----------



## Roxyfire

Pat Gaik said:


> Hubby and I are having a second honeymoon at WDW Sept 29 to Oct 5. We are arriving mid-day so I got tickets for MNSHHP to cover our first night in the parks. I'll be getting a 6-day park hopper for the rest of our stay. My concern is that they don't start counting our 6 days when we arrive at 4:00 for the Halloween Party. Anybody have experience with this?



When you arrive for the party, there will be a set of tapstiles just for the party. It will use that rather than a regular day admission. If you tap in before that at a regular one, it will consume one of those days. Just be sure you get there around 3:30 pm and look for those marked by the sign. You can't miss it. If for some reason it does take the wrong ticket, go to guest services as soon as possible to get that fixed.


----------



## Pat Gaik

Roxyfire said:


> When you arrive for the party, there will be a set of tapstiles just for the party. It will use that rather than a regular day admission. If you tap in before that at a regular one, it will consume one of those days. Just be sure you get there around 3:30 pm and look for those marked by the sign. You can't miss it. If for some reason it does take the wrong ticket, go to guest services as soon as possible to get that fixed.



Thanks. I assumed the party ticket will be on our magic bands as well.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> I haven't been to a party since 2015 (I'm so so deprived.) but at that time, you didn't need to play anything. Just show up, ask for your card and have your wristband marked. You didn't get a starter deck, just that one card. The process was the same at Sleepy Hollow vs. the Fire station.



Raya, I believe things have changed, last year I read guests were allowed to pick up their Free SotMK card at one location - Main Street Fire Station.  The rest is the same, they mark your party wrist band with a black magic marker.   I'm feeling deprived too!


----------



## Roxyfire

Pat Gaik said:


> Thanks. I assumed the party ticket will be on our magic bands as well.



Yes, if you've already purchased, it will be in your MDE under the tickets section.


----------



## KCanuck

TNKim said:


> Are there any photos of what merchandise was available last year?


Photos here : )
http://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/disney-world-halloween-2016-merchandise/


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hello again - probably a foolish question - but I need help. We are going to a party, but are not staying onsite, so will not have Magic Bands. How do I get my fps?


----------



## PolyRob

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello again - probably a foolish question - but I need help. We are going to a party, but are not staying onsite, so will not have Magic Bands. How do I get my fps?


Did you order your tickets yet? If you select mail, Disney will mail you the RFID cards that work with FP+. If you printed them, you can stop at Guest Services for cards.

Do you have any old cards or bands assigned to people? These would also work.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Thank you so much! So, if I bring my old bands, guest services will activate?


----------



## FoxC63

snowwhitesmom said:


> Thank you so much! So, if I bring my old bands, guest services will activate?



How old are your bands?

Also here's the DIS Boards thread on bands:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-you-need-to-know-about-magicbands.3481711/


----------



## Bopsie

FoxC63 said:


> @Bopsie View attachment 241807 to the party!


I love this! Thank you


----------



## Bopsie

Travelgrrl said:


> If you'd like to meet up with our family, we'd love to tour with a Scottish lass at the party on the 26th!


Hi! I am so sorry this has taken me so long to notice this, i'm not good at using this site yet. That's so nice of you, I would love to meet up with people so I would be happy to be your token Scot for the evening. I don't know how you get in touch properly on this but definitely up for arranging something


----------



## siskaren

snowwhitesmom said:


> Thank you so much! So, if I bring my old bands, guest services will activate?



Nothing needs to be "activated" - any Magic Bands connected to your account will access any information that's in your MDE account.



FoxC63 said:


> How old are your bands?
> 
> Also here's the DIS Boards thread on bands:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-you-need-to-know-about-magicbands.3481711/



It doesn't matter how old the bands are - they'll work for anything that requires the band to be touched to something such as entering the park or using FP. The battery might not work, but that's only needed for ride photos and videos.


----------



## FoxC63

siskaren said:


> It doesn't matter how old the bands are - they'll work for anything that requires the band to be touched to something such as entering the park or using FP. The battery might not work, but that's only needed for ride photos and videos.



Thanks but I was asking OP.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Bopsie said:


> Hi! I am so sorry this has taken me so long to notice this, i'm not good at using this site yet. That's so nice of you, I would love to meet up with people so I would be happy to be your token Scot for the evening. I don't know how you get in touch properly on this but definitely up for arranging something



Hi Bopsie, I can't remember what party you were going to be at - we'll be there Sept 24th and 26th, staying at Shades of Green. If you PM me here I can give you contact information.  (I think that works...?)

I know you'll have a great time whether alone or in a group!


----------



## nightmaremama

Hi Everyone! 
I've been following along this year- My Husband, Daughter, and I are planning to attend the party on 9/15. Thanks to all of your advice I was able to get BOG for 6:45 and was thinking about our fastpasses for the party. We are only going to be on property for the one night before we leave on the Fantasy on the 16th- poor us, i know  

So, I just received notice that our flight schedule changed from a 12:50 arrival to a 4:19pm arrival- which kills my plans. I'm going to have to give up any idea of fastpasses and BOG. They only have one earlier flight that gets in at like 6am and I think a redeye would make the party just as much of a bust.

Now that I have to rethink the whole night, how should I approach it? I'm thinking of giving up on a lot of characters so we can have some ride time, but I still want to get some good halloween party activities in.

I feel cursed with the parties- our first party at Disneyland was drizzly and the kiddo wore out before the fireworks, last year we attended MNSSP on 9/13- the one that had nonstop rain, this year is almost looking to join the trend. Help me have some hope?


----------



## Staarr11

I had called guest services to confirm no parade with dessert party and also complain about it as well. The first few CMs had no clue what I was referring to. Finally, one of them did and said she believes it's going to be different this year and the parade viewing spot will be with some type of package. I asked if was similar to that Tony's package they had for the MSEP and she said yes and it will be released closer to the event. I do not know how accurate or even if this is close to being accurate, but nonetheless I figured it was worth a mention.


----------



## Travelgrrl

With a flight arriving at 4:15 PM, what time do you think you'd arrive to the party?  Since you're going on the cruise, you'll have the Disney luggage system (slow) and check in (can be slow) to cope with.  Let's say you might be at your resort at 6:00, then check in.  If you don't have your luggage yet, will you just skip costumes?

In any case, I can't see you getting to the MK before 7:00 PM, and that doesn't count eating anywhere.  I'm not sure the party would be worth it, plus I'd be frazzled as heck.  I'd go back to the airline and negotiate with them over the flight change.


----------



## vinotinto

Staarr11 said:


> I had called guest services to confirm no parade with dessert party and also complain about it as well. The first few CMs had no clue what I was referring to. Finally, one of them did and said she believes it's going to be different this year *and the parade viewing spot will be with some type of package*. I asked if was similar to that Tony's package they had for the MSEP and she said yes and it will be released closer to the event. I do not know how accurate or even if this is close to being accurate, but nonetheless I figured it was worth a mention.



Yup, this is what I have been thinking! I was hoping it would be part of some inspired villains event, but they may just make it a Tony's (bleh!) dining package.


----------



## nightmaremama

Travelgrrl said:


> With a flight arriving at 4:15 PM, what time do you think you'd arrive to the party?  Since you're going on the cruise, you'll have the Disney luggage system (slow) and check in (can be slow) to cope with.  Let's say you might be at your resort at 6:00, then check in.  If you don't have your luggage yet, will you just skip costumes?
> 
> In any case, I can't see you getting to the MK before 7:00 PM, and that doesn't count eating anywhere.  I'm not sure the party would be worth it, plus I'd be frazzled as heck.  I'd go back to the airline and negotiate with them over the flight change.



I was thinking that we probably wouldn't be to the room until 6 if the stars align. I had planned it out to take DME for the ease of luggage to the resort- we are renting points for the night at BLT. Kiddo will probably be the only one in full costume. I had originally planned this party to wear my ursula gear from last year- being under a poncho all night kind of ruined it last year- haha! I'm kind of leaning towards a disneybound look.

I think I have grounds for a full refunds on the airfare, but other airlines don't look that much better for us, but its a possibility. The other thing I was considering was seeing if we could get another night added to the room (a possible stretch since we are renting DVC), taking the red eye and then going straight to the room at 6am. I know it's off topic, but has anyone had experience with not physically checking into a room until 6-8am the following morning?


----------



## Travelgrrl

I have read trip reports where people showed up at their resort at O Dark Thirty and gotten into their rooms with no problems.  At very worst, they would hold your luggage and you could have breakfast or tour until you could get into your room.  (I wasn't quite sure what you meant by 'following morning' - I understood you to mean you would arrive at the resort earlier on the arrival day - 6-8 AM rather than noon or 6 PM. Hope that's what you meant.)


----------



## mercydisney

I purchased my tickets a couple of days after the party dates became available.  How long will it be until I get them?


----------



## nightmaremama

Travelgrrl said:


> I have read trip reports where people showed up at their resort at O Dark Thirty and gotten into their rooms with no problems.  At very worst, they would hold your luggage and you could have breakfast or tour until you could get into your room.  (I wasn't quite sure what you meant by 'following morning' - I understood you to mean you would arrive at the resort earlier on the arrival day - 6-8 AM rather than noon or 6 PM. Hope that's what you meant.)



I can see how that would be confusing. I was actually wondering if anyone had experience with physically arriving the day after your check in. So, I was thinking we might get a reservation for the 14th but not  physically get to the room until the 15th between 6-8am. 

I really think the only way we could make it work would be to have immediate access to a room.


----------



## siskaren

nightmaremama said:


> I can see how that would be confusing. I was actually wondering if anyone had experience with physically arriving the day after your check in. So, I was thinking we might get a reservation for the 14th but not  physically get to the room until the 15th between 6-8am.
> 
> I really think the only way we could make it work would be to have immediate access to a room.



That's not going to work. The Disney hotels switch over to the current day at 6:00 AM (or maybe it's 6:30), so while you would be OK checking in at 5:00 AM (since as far as their computers are concerned, it would still be the 14th), I would assume that if you didn't arrive until after the switch to the 15th, that you would be considered a no-show, and the reservation would be canceled.


----------



## Felicis

What about flying in late the night before? Is that an option? Even if you stayed out by the airport that night, and made your way over to DW during the day, would be a lot more relaxed?


----------



## nightmaremama

I think you are all right. I'm just going to have to call and cancel the original flights and book on another airline. They only have 3 flights going out each day. Just a bummer that I have to deal with calling them now


----------



## FeralCatRogue

nightmaremama said:


> I think I have grounds for a full refunds on the airfare, but other airlines don't look that much better for us, but its a possibility. The other thing I was considering was seeing if we could get another night added to the room (a possible stretch since we are renting DVC), taking the red eye and then going straight to the room at 6am. I know it's off topic, but has anyone had experience with not physically checking into a room until 6-8am the following morning?



The latest (earliest?) I've checked in was 1am, I beleive as others have said waiting til 6am would count as a no show. I had to specifically let them know I would not be in til 1am due to airline. This was due to a long delay in my airline though.


----------



## disneyandme

I was just looking at the map someone posted from last year and it looks like Small World is not open. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## bethbuchall

disneyandme said:


> I was just looking at the map someone posted from last year and it looks like Small World is not open. Can anyone confirm that?



It's on the list of open attractions listed on the Disney World website.

disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions


----------



## Farro

nightmaremama said:


> I think you are all right. I'm just going to have to call and cancel the original flights and book on another airline. They only have 3 flights going out each day. Just a bummer that I have to deal with calling them now



I feel your pain. I've had to rebook flights twice now due to over two hour schedule changes. Got refunds both times. The weird thing is I'm back on the very first flight I booked, which they cancelled and now added back! 

Silver lining is I'm now paying less than I was before...hopefully they don't cancel it again.


----------



## nightmaremama

Farro said:


> I feel your pain. I've had to rebook flights twice now due to over two hour schedule changes. Got refunds both times. The weird thing is I'm back on the very first flight I booked, which they cancelled and now added back!
> 
> Silver lining is I'm now paying less than I was before...hopefully they don't cancel it again.



Goodness! I would hate to have to do it twice! They were really cool about it when I called to cancel- full refund of everything and they said they are going to send me another voucher for the inconvience. I was able to book on SW and get in at a much more reasonable time. Now back to the fun planning!


----------



## allthingsjill

disneyandme said:


> I was just looking at the map someone posted from last year and it looks like Small World is not open. Can anyone confirm that?



It was down for refurb in late August/September last year. Looks to be fine for this year


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well it looks like my trip to Japan/Hong Kong needs to be pushed off til the spring. So as a consolation we are doing a weekend to do MNSSHP and Halloween Horror Nights at Universal. Tuesday September 12 might be my party day. I'd rather push it off until October so I could do the headless horseman meet, but we have Universal APs that expire in mid September. 

I guess it is onto costumes. We are doing a Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel for D23 in a few weeks, so those might get worn again for MNSSHP. Though it is pretty hot to wear a Jack Sparrow costume. We also have some old stand bys like Starlord and Gamora (though I might rather make a Rocket costume).


----------



## mercydisney

Has anyone been able to make FP's after 6pm for their party date?  I just tried and I am only able to make FP's until 5:30.


----------



## siskaren

mercydisney said:


> Has anyone been able to make FP's after 6pm for their party date?  I just tried and I am only able to make FP's until 5:30.



Do you mean a start time after 6? Last year, FPs ending after 6:30 were cancelled, so 5:30 would be the latest start time you could book.


----------



## heazer

Is there something I'm not getting?  If you do online check-in, how does the resort know if you arrived the evening originally booked, the middle of the night, or strolled in at 8am the next day?  I'm glad the airline got it resolved for the OP, but I would think that with online check-in you could arrive at any time after your room is ready and as long as Disney got their money they wouldn't care.


----------



## Raya

Soooo after tons of debate and a lot of soul searching, we've switched our days from the first party to the last! If you're there on the crazy busy completely crowded Halloween night - look for Ursula as a pin-up. 

And *gulp* really hoping they release some late Oct discounts. Resort prices at rack rate are crazy high.

Side question - does anyone know where I can get Ursula's necklace? I'm hoping they make one for kids that sings.


----------



## vinotinto

heazer said:


> Is there something I'm not getting?  If you do online check-in, how does the resort know if you arrived the evening originally booked, the middle of the night, or strolled in at 8am the next day?  I'm glad the airline got it resolved for the OP, but I would think that with online check-in you could arrive at any time after your room is ready and as long as Disney got their money they wouldn't care.


We've received the room ready email/text, but not everyone has received it. There are may reports of people having to go to the front desk. If there is any issue with the reservation, for example, if the room you booked is not available , and they need to upgrade/downgrade you, it's likely that you won't receive a room-ready text. 

What I don't get is why does Disney not offer a Guaranteed Late Arrival option. Most hotels do and it's a good way to let the hotel know, "hey don't cancel my reservation, I will be there....very late, but I will be there..."


----------



## vinotinto

Did my FP+ reservations this morning. Followed all the excellent advice in this thread. Made the other days first and then did my party FP+ last. Made them for 3:25, 4:25 and 5:30, just in case, as suggested here. 

Now tinkering a bit with my plans. I have a BOG (8:05 am) and Trattoria al Forno (10:40 am) breakfast ADRs that I am cancelling. I posted them in the September cancel thread in the restaurant reservations board. if you are looking for these, check out that thread and feel free to PM me.


----------



## Capang

Wow am I late to the party! We just got tickets for the party on Friday the 13th. I'm guessing it will be a crowded party. Has anyone been to one of the more crowded parties? What we're wait times like for rides? We are surprising my daughter with a quick weekend trip and I know she will want to ride some of her favorites during the party.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

In the past what time did Belle and Gaston start meeting guests during the party?


----------



## Sparkly

Mum had the idea yesterday to go as the Cheshire Cat- striped tail on back of scooter and cat ears and grin on front. I told her she needed to dress in pink and purple stripes too to complete the look. If she does that it'll be a bit weird with me being Goofy and Mum being the Cheshire Cat, but I don't want to mess around with making an Alice costume.


----------



## AngelDisney

Sparkly said:


> Mum had the idea yesterday to go as the Cheshire Cat- striped tail on back of scooter and cat ears and grin on front. I told her she needed to dress in pink and purple stripes too to complete the look. If she does that it'll be a bit weird with me being Goofy and Mum being the Cheshire Cat, but I don't want to mess around with making an Alice costume.


What about Disneybound Alice instead? It would be much cuter  to go with the same theme. You can google for more ideas. Here is one.


----------



## MissMaryQC

vinotinto said:


> Did my FP+ reservations this morning. Followed all the excellent advice in this thread. Made the other days first and then did my party FP+ last. Made them for 3:25, 4:25 and 5:30, just in case, as suggested here.
> 
> Now tinkering a bit with my plans. I have a BOG (8:05 am) and Trattoria al Forno (10:40 am) breakfast ADRs that I am cancelling. I posted them in the September cancel thread in the restaurant reservations board. if you are looking for these, check out that thread and feel free to PM me.



What date are you dropping the ADRS?


----------



## vinotinto

MissMaryQC said:


> What date are you dropping the ADRS?




Sunday, September 3rd - Be Our Guest - 8:05 am
Monday, September 4th - Trattoria del Forno (Adventure breakfast) - 10:40 am

These are all for 4 people.

If anyone is interested, please PM me so we can coordinate a time.


----------



## AngelDisney

DD will be Nick and I will be Judy for our first MNSSHP. Nick's ears, tail and tie have arrived but no sign of Judy's ears, tail and badge. Now I am worried that they won't arrive at all. I bought them from eBay and delivery from china can be so unpredictable. I may have to start looking for substitute here in Canada. Does WDW have Judy ears in the parks?


----------



## vrajewski10513

Hey guys! I'm ISO a memory maker share for our day at F&W on Oct. 16th and our MNSSHP night on Oct. 17th. If anyone is running one or knows one that works with our dates I'd love to know! It would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FoxC63

AngelDisney said:


> DD will be Nick and I will be Judy for our first MNSSHP. Nick's ears, tail and tie have arrived but no sign of Judy's ears, tail and badge. Now I am worried that they won't arrive at all. I bought them from eBay and delivery from china can be so unpredictable. I may have to start looking for substitute here in Canada. Does WDW have Judy ears in the parks?



I would hold out.  An item I purchased on ebay via china arrived almost two weeks late.  I searched Disney Park Shop app and also googled with zero results for just the ears,  sorry my friend.


----------



## Mrspeaks

I just purchased our tickets for 9/7!  I selected to print at home and it had me select each person in MDE for each of the tickets.  Will these now show up in our plans?  Right now it does not show on that day.  I want to select fps for that day, so I hope it shows up soon.  My fp slection day is tomorrow.


----------



## Roxyfire

AngelDisney said:


> DD will be Nick and I will be Judy for our first MNSSHP. Nick's ears, tail and tie have arrived but no sign of Judy's ears, tail and badge. Now I am worried that they won't arrive at all. I bought them from eBay and delivery from china can be so unpredictable. I may have to start looking for substitute here in Canada. Does WDW have Judy ears in the parks?



I'm sure this was your first stop, but perhaps there's an etsy seller who makes them or would custom make some for you?


----------



## Lesley Wake

AngelDisney said:


> DD will be Nick and I will be Judy for our first MNSSHP. Nick's ears, tail and tie have arrived but no sign of Judy's ears, tail and badge. Now I am worried that they won't arrive at all. I bought them from eBay and delivery from china can be so unpredictable. I may have to start looking for substitute here in Canada. Does WDW have Judy ears in the parks?


Check Etsy. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/400408...7f6c84537accfa802ecf20ec4d78649feab:400408411

https://www.etsy.com/listing/270328785/pawstar-bubbly-bunny-rabbit-costume-gray?ref=market


----------



## AngelDisney

Lesley Wake said:


> Check Etsy.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/400408411/bunny-cop-embroidered-tulle-bow-headband?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=judy hopps ears&ref=sc_gallery_1&plkey=903767f6c84537accfa802ecf20ec4d78649feab:400408411
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/270328785/pawstar-bubbly-bunny-rabbit-costume-gray?ref=market




They look cute!


----------



## Bex258

Roobear77 said:


> Just popping in to share my excitement!  We are going to the party on Oct 1, which is also my younger daughter's 6th birthday.  She is going as Princess Leia, specifically "the one with the long white dress and the braid bun with the braid hanging down and the necklace and the belt", not to be confused with "the one with the cinnamon bun-thingies on her head".  My mum is a master seamstress and making her costume.  Older daughter (8) is going as Rey, and Nana was sorting out the challenge of making the costume for her.  We were at the  Disney store last night and they had the Star Wars costumes on clearance.  Rey costume, normally $60 CAD, was on for $16.99!  We snatched that up in a heartbeat, and she is so excited because it has the goggles and the foot coverings to look like her boots.
> Is it September yet?  I am so ready for this vacation!



I love that Rey costume, I wish they did adult sizes. That Princess Leia costume one was one I considered, I don't have the hair for it and way too hot for a wig. Would love to see a picture after the costumes complete.



Lesley Wake said:


> Check Etsy.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/400408411/bunny-cop-embroidered-tulle-bow-headband?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=judy hopps ears&ref=sc_gallery_1&plkey=903767f6c84537accfa802ecf20ec4d78649feab:400408411
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/270328785/pawstar-bubbly-bunny-rabbit-costume-gray?ref=market



I loved them especially the second one until I saw the price, £37 and then £38 for postage , I'll give making them a go first. Great find though.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Mrspeaks said:


> I just purchased our tickets for 9/7!  I selected to print at home and it had me select each person in MDE for each of the tickets.  Will these now show up in our plans?  Right now it does not show on that day.  I want to select fps for that day, so I hope it shows up soon.  My fp slection day is tomorrow.



That's our party day as well! I chose to have our tickets shipped, but we moved and never received the hard tickets. About 24 hours after I bought the tickets they were linked to our MDE. I'd say if you don't see the tickets in a day or so call the ticket center, just in case.

Good luck on your FP day!


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> In the past what time did Belle and Gaston start meeting guests during the party?


They started at 7 last year (which was the first year they met together at the party).


----------



## Cluelyss

Capang said:


> Wow am I late to the party! We just got tickets for the party on Friday the 13th. I'm guessing it will be a crowded party. Has anyone been to one of the more crowded parties? What we're wait times like for rides? We are surprising my daughter with a quick weekend trip and I know she will want to ride some of her favorites during the party.


We will be there that night too!

We've done several sold out parties and the ride wait times have never been bad. Maybe 20 minutes for Mine Train, the rest were pretty much walk on. So many people are there for the party exclusive events, ride waits are minimal, even on a sold out night.


----------



## Cluelyss

mercydisney said:


> I purchased my tickets a couple of days after the party dates became available.  How long will it be until I get them?


Did you request for a hard ticket to be mailed? If so, I'd think you'd have them by now. I received ours within 2 weeks of ordering. Check to make sure you didn't select email delivery, or will call pick up?


----------



## Farro

Cluelyss said:


> We will be there that night too!
> 
> We've done several sold out parties and the ride wait times have never been bad. Maybe 20 minutes for Mine Train, the rest were pretty much walk on. So many people are there for the party exclusive events, ride waits are minimal, even on a sold out night.



The only ride we had issue with our on our party night was Winnie The Pooh! It kept breaking down...


----------



## Mrspeaks

Mrspeaks said:


> I just purchased our tickets for 9/7!  I selected to print at home and it had me select each person in MDE for each of the tickets.  Will these now show up in our plans?  Right now it does not show on that day.  I want to select fps for that day, so I hope it shows up soon.  My fp slection day is tomorrow.


My party tickets are showing under tickets and not plans this morning for my fp selection. I went ahead and scheduled my 3 fps for our party day since the system new I had 4 park tickets and did not schedule any for our studios park day. Hopefully our party tickets will show up and then I can go back and schedule for studios. I thought the 3 party ones were the higher priority.


----------



## Cluelyss

For those looking, non-party MK dessert party is now open!


----------



## Aurora0427

Hey guys! We are going the last week in August, and I think we'll do either the 8/25 or 8/29 party. 8/25 would be my first choice, because we fly home on 8/30, and we have a one year old. 

We attended the party in 2015 the week of Halloween. It was sold out, but not crazy. Very organized, and we did the dessert party for parade and fireworks viewing. Am I reading correctly that the dessert parties offered this year don't offer reserved parade seating?

Also, I know this has been asked before, but is the first party usually nuts? I thought I remember reading from 2015 that the first party was a nightmare-extremely crowded, disorganized, people inside without wrist bands, long lines, chaos! If y'all could point me in the direction of those answers, I'd be grateful! My baby is crawling all over me as I type this and I don't have time to read this entire thread right this second! 

Thank You!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

First, thank you to everyone for all the info AND for answering my questions!
If I buy my tickets online, is it better to print them out or have them mailed? If I print them out, where do I go and what do I do to get the chip? TIA!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Sparkly said:


> Mum had the idea yesterday to go as the Cheshire Cat- striped tail on back of scooter and cat ears and grin on front. I told her she needed to dress in pink and purple stripes too to complete the look. If she does that it'll be a bit weird with me being Goofy and Mum being the Cheshire Cat, but I don't want to mess around with making an Alice costume.



I have a Cheshire Cat mouse ears hat - it has a name embroidered on the back, but you could probably pull the threads out or cover it up. PM me if you like!


----------



## Sparkly

snowwhitesmom said:


> I have a Cheshire Cat mouse ears hat - it has a name embroidered on the back, but you could probably pull the threads out or cover it up. PM me if you like!



That's incredibly sweet, but we're in the UK. Thank you though!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I could have it sent to your resort? Up to you!


----------



## Aurora0427

snowwhitesmom said:


> First, thank you to everyone for all the info AND for answering my questions!
> If I buy my tickets online, is it better to print them out or have them mailed? If I print them out, where do I go and what do I do to get the chip? TIA!



When we went in 2015, we printed out our tickets. Just paranoia in case the technology failed!


----------



## Bex258

Raya said:


> Soooo after tons of debate and a lot of soul searching, we've switched our days from the first party to the last! If you're there on the crazy busy completely crowded Halloween night - look for Ursula as a pin-up.
> 
> And *gulp* really hoping they release some late Oct discounts. Resort prices at rack rate are crazy high.
> 
> Side question - does anyone know where I can get Ursula's necklace? I'm hoping they make one for kids that sings.



Not heard of a singing one but...

Hottopic has two

http://www.hottopic.com/product/dis....html?cgid=pop-culture-shop-by-license-Disney

http://www.hottopic.com/product/dis....html?cgid=pop-culture-shop-by-license-disney

or Etsy this is just one example on there.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/236...l&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=ursula necklace&ref=sc_gallery_1&plkey=9d2ae45eeb1c898c6246e3f632b3d1b94eeeea46:236865656


----------



## jenhelgren

vinotinto said:


> Did my FP+ reservations this morning. Followed all the excellent advice in this thread. Made the other days first and then did my party FP+ last. Made them for 3:25, 4:25 and 5:30, just in case, as suggested here.
> 
> Now tinkering a bit with my plans. I have a BOG (8:05 am) and Trattoria al Forno (10:40 am) breakfast ADRs that I am cancelling. I posted them in the September cancel thread in the restaurant reservations board. if you are looking for these, check out that thread and feel free to PM me.



I apologize in advance for getting behind in reading the thread the last few weeks. We will have 4 day tickets and be attending MNSSHP one night during our trip. I am still undecided if we will use a park day to enter before 4 on the MNSSHP day. Do I need to make all my other FP+ days first? Is it irrelevant if we plan on using a park day to enter before 4? TIA!


----------



## disneymeblogging

We're going for the first time this year. We've always been in WDW when it's been on but never attended. We're so excited!


----------



## vinotinto

jenhelgren said:


> I apologize in advance for getting behind in reading the thread the last few weeks. We will have 4 day tickets and be attending MNSSHP one night during our trip. I am still undecided if we will use a park day to enter before 4 on the MNSSHP day. Do I need to make all my other FP+ days first? Is it irrelevant if we plan on using a park day to enter before 4? TIA!


We're not really sure what prevented some from making FP+ with their Party ticket. However, those of us that made the other days first, and then made the party day FPs last had no problems.

If you plan to use a day to enter before 4 pm, then it's a moot point.


----------



## CMNJ

jenhelgren said:


> I apologize in advance for getting behind in reading the thread the last few weeks. We will have 4 day tickets and be attending MNSSHP one night during our trip. I am still undecided if we will use a park day to enter before 4 on the MNSSHP day. Do I need to make all my other FP+ days first? Is it irrelevant if we plan on using a park day to enter before 4? TIA!


If you have a 4 day ticket and will only be making FP for three days other than the party it doesn't matter what order you make the FP plans. However if you have a 4 day ticket and decide to go to the parks 4 days plus go to the party (and only use the party ticket) for a 5th day you need to make the non party FP first. This is based on other reports so far this year (it was not the case last year). Also if you make FP that start earlier than when you can enter with a party ticket now (planning to use a day ticket) but change your mind close to the party date you may have trouble changing to late day FP for MNSSHP days at the last minute.


----------



## frenchieSteven

I'm going solo on 9/15, probably not in costume but I will try a disney bound.
Anyone going that day?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Anyone have any tips for lining up for Winnie the Pooh groups meet and greet during/before the party?  We met them before, but it was years ago.  Do they come out early like Jack Skellington? or do they not start till 7pm?  I remember when we met them they took "breaks" during the parade sets so I remember their times being hard to coordinate and plan.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Is it possible to see both Jack and Sally as well as the Dwarfs without spending all night in line? DD wants to meet the Dwarfs, but J&S are a family favorite.


----------



## amyharris0919

We are going 9/19 (my birthday! ). We've never been, I actually had our dates set and realized the party was going on as well! I've read through (most of) this thread, and am so excited! Here's a question...is it crazy to just walk in and experience what we can without a plan? I am planning all our other park days, but having never been, I have no idea how to figure timing. I will probably have a short of list of must-do's, and it will probably drive me nuts to not have some kind of plan in place!


----------



## Capang

amyharris0919 said:


> We are going 9/19 (my birthday! ). We've never been, I actually had our dates set and realized the party was going on as well! I've read through (most of) this thread, and am so excited! Here's a question...is it crazy to just walk in and experience what we can without a plan? I am planning all our other park days, but having never been, I have no idea how to figure timing. I will probably have a short of list of must-do's, and it will probably drive me nuts to not have some kind of plan in place!


This is our situation as well. We have 2 character meets we want to try to squeeze in and we are just trying to wing it from there. We've also never been to the party. I love to plan so not having a plan is making me a little crazy lol. I imagine once the parties begin and I start reading about the specifics I may end up with a loose plan in place.


----------



## Raya

amyharris0919 said:


> is it crazy to just walk in and experience what we can without a plan? I am planning all our other park days, but having never been, I have no idea how to figure timing. I will probably have a short of list of must-do's, and it will probably drive me nuts to not have some kind of plan in place!



Nope. That's how we do it. Note granted we only need one or two magic shots photos and no meet and greets. I hear those require a little planning. We tend to wander the park, stopping for the parade wherever we are when it's time or our feet hurt. I do enjoy sit down dinners, which is scandalous and not recommended, but even with that and no plan we still get a lot done and have a really good time.


----------



## Lesley Wake

amyharris0919 said:


> We are going 9/19 (my birthday! ). We've never been, I actually had our dates set and realized the party was going on as well! I've read through (most of) this thread, and am so excited! Here's a question...is it crazy to just walk in and experience what we can without a plan? I am planning all our other park days, but having never been, I have no idea how to figure timing. I will probably have a short of list of must-do's, and it will probably drive me nuts to not have some kind of plan in place!


Awesome! I think party days are the best ones to not have a strict plan. Make sure to note the times of parade/fireworks/Hocus Pocus show, and check what character meets, if any, you are interested in doing. Then just go with the flow-if you see a short ride line, go for it! If you feel like getting a sugar fix, hit up a treat trail! Especially because you will be on a Tuesday in mid-september, there shouldn't be many crowds (I'll be there the week before you), so less planning and strategizing is necessary.


----------



## Epcot82Guy

Taking the BF for his first official trip to WDW, and my first time at MNSSHP.   We're going Friday, September 1.  It will be our only MK day (quick trip over the Labor Day holiday), but I figured it was a great way to see the MK!    

Does entry happen right at 4pm?  Or, do they open the gates early like opening (i.e. 3:45)?   I'm assuming 4:00pm, but appreciate any confirmation!


----------



## amyharris0919

Capang said:


> I love to plan so not having a plan is making me a little crazy lol. I imagine once the parties begin and I start reading about the specifics I may end up with a loose plan in place.



This is totally me! Right now I'm thinking "wing it" but I know as it gets closer and details start coming out, I'll end up with a plan. LOL



Raya said:


> Nope. That's how we do it. Note granted we only need one or two magic shots photos and no meet and greets. I hear those require a little planning. We tend to wander the park, stopping for the parade wherever we are when it's time or our feet hurt. I do enjoy sit down dinners, which is scandalous and not recommended, but even with that and no plan we still get a lot done and have a really good time.





Lesley Wake said:


> Awesome! I think party days are the best ones to not have a strict plan. Make sure to note the times of parade/fireworks/Hocus Pocus show, and check what character meets, if any, you are interested in doing. Then just go with the flow-if you see a short ride line, go for it! If you feel like getting a sugar fix, hit up a treat trail! Especially because you will be on a Tuesday in mid-september, there shouldn't be many crowds (I'll be there the week before you), so less planning and strategizing is necessary.



My thought right now is to do exactly this. Make a list of a few can't miss features, and go from there. Honestly, I'm guessing any meet & greets will be me alone or with DS9, while DH & DS22 ride rides.  Hopefully I can get them in on some magic shots, and I'm pretty sure they won't pass on candy! LOL! So glad to hear my Tuesday evening date choice is a wise one.


----------



## disneydarling07

"This is totally me! Right now I'm thinking "wing it" but I know as it gets closer and details start coming out, I'll end up with a plan. LOL"

That's how I had said I was going to handle this whole trip!  No touring plans, no schedules, just wing it...yeah right.  The lists have already started!!
We know where we are going to be each day, now it's just plan out everything we want to do.  So much for a notebook free vacation!  lol!


----------



## brnrss34

MissMaryQC said:


> Is it possible to see both Jack and Sally as well as the Dwarfs without spending all night in line? DD wants to meet the Dwarfs, but J&S are a family favorite.


 Yes it's possible line up for Jack and Sally around 4-4:30 they have been coming out early around 5:30. They got to Seven Dwarfs line after.


----------



## tinkpower

Can someone point me in the direction of the mnsshp calendar/chart that predicted the projected attendance of each party?  I'm trying to decide which party to attend during our week.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I tend to "go with the flow" with some planning! Like whether or not to go to rope drop, select fast passes but mostly go with the flow from there. I have a couple ADRs but that's it. 

When we and DBF plan too much we don't enjoy the trip as much and tend to get snippy with each other. Not fun.


----------



## MissMaryQC

tinkpower said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the mnsshp calendar/chart that predicted the projected attendance of each party?  I'm trying to decide which party to attend during our week.



Pretty sure Touring Plans has one... you might need a subscription.


----------



## Travelgrrl

I just googled "Project attendance MNSSHP 2017" and found it...

http://www.disneytouristblog.com/least-crowded-mickeys-scary-halloween-party-dates


----------



## monique5

tinkpower said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the mnsshp calendar/chart that predicted the projected attendance of each party?  I'm trying to decide which party to attend during our week.



Link @ bottom of Post #2, Touring Plans.


----------



## vinotinto

tinkpower said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the mnsshp calendar/chart that predicted the projected attendance of each party?  I'm trying to decide which party to attend during our week.


These are the guidelines from Disney Tourist Blog:

Historically, there are generally two rules for how busy Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party will be:
*1) Tuesday nights are typically the least crowded, whereas Friday nights are the most crowded; and, 
2) The parties get progressively busier the closer you get to Halloween.
*
And these were the least crowded parties in 2016, according to Touringplans:
Tuesday, September 13, 2016
Friday, September 2, 2016
Sunday, September 11, 2016
Thursday, September 8, 2016
Tuesday, October 4, 2016

Note that this is based on wait times for the rides. The "least crowded" does not measure how many people are watching the parades and shows. A better indicator are the parties that sold out in the last few years. I can't find a list of this. The only three that sold out in advance in 2016 were Oct 24, Oct 28 and Oct 31, but there were others that sold out the day of (as people wait to see what the weather is like).


----------



## Cluelyss

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Anyone have any tips for lining up for Winnie the Pooh groups meet and greet during/before the party?  We met them before, but it was years ago.  Do they come out early like Jack Skellington? or do they not start till 7pm?  I remember when we met them they took "breaks" during the parade sets so I remember their times being hard to coordinate and plan.


They have not historically come out early. We got in line around 6:30 last year and were one of the last to make it into their first set. If you lined up closer to 6 I'm sure you'd be one of the first.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Cluelyss said:


> They have not historically come out early. We got in line around 6:30 last year and were one of the last to make it into their first set. If you lined up closer to 6 I'm sure you'd be one of the first.


Thanks!  That helps a lot!


----------



## LadyRayado

We're planning to attend the party on Tuesday, 10/3 - a few characters, rides, fireworks, second parade, and last stage show. Due to a change in our plans, we now have the opportunity to go Friday, 10/6 as well. I know Fridays are the most crowded, but we'd stay away from the major characters and Hub for the most part. Mostly rides, trick or treating, the late parade, and maybe a couple of the shorter character lines. Crazy?


----------



## vinotinto

LadyRayado said:


> We're planning to attend the party on Tuesday, 10/3 - a few characters, rides, fireworks, second parade, and last stage show. Due to a change in our plans, we now have the opportunity to go Friday, 10/6 as well. I know Fridays are the most crowded, but we'd stay away from the major characters and Hub for the most part. Mostly rides, trick or treating, the late parade, and maybe a couple of the shorter character lines. Crazy?


Not crazy! You can plan to do those on the slower Tuesday and enjoy some of the more relaxing things on that Friday. Plus, if the weather is not great on one of your days, you still have another day. Go for it!


----------



## CMNJ

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Thanks!  That helps a lot!


We tried to get in line shortly after 7 (like 7:05 or so and realized after waiting in line for a while (when they were preparing to take their first break) we most likely would not make the second set either meaning we would not see them until after the parade. Since the idea of wasting 2 hours of the party (and missing the first parade) to see them was absolutely ludicrous we bailed. If they are a priority I would definitely line up early as @Cluelyss suggested. We attended the same party and you can see how quickly the line builds as her group was able to make the first set and we were probably going to miss the second set. Their line just moves SO slowly that they see way less people per set compared to many of the other characters. We watched them having lengthy interactions with guests which is great for those that get to see them but makes for an incredibly long wait.


----------



## smallworldnh

disneymeblogging said:


> We're going for the first time this year. We've always been in WDW when it's been on but never attended. We're so excited!


Same here!  I think reading all this information and feeling the excitement from the posters convinced me this time!


----------



## Mrspeaks

I got my fast passes for our party on 9/7! My tickets weren't showing the morning my window opened. When they weren't showing I called and the cast member told me I couldn't book FPs 4-7 on a party ticket. I wanted to say, "don't you read the disboards?" I just said ok and tried again and it worked by booking my 4 ticket days first and then then the party day! Booked buzz 3:20-4:20, pooh 4:30-5:30 sdmt 5:30-6:30! Now for costumes!


----------



## LadyRayado

vinotinto said:


> Not crazy! You can plan to do those on the slower Tuesday and enjoy some of the more relaxing things on that Friday. Plus, if the weather is not great on one of your days, you still have another day. Go for it!



I didn't even think about the weather. We had such bad rain one MNSSHP, the second parade and last stage show didn't run. Excellent point, thanks!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Mrspeaks said:


> I got my fast passes for our party on 9/7! My tickets weren't showing the morning my window opened. When they weren't showing I called and the cast member told me I couldn't book FPs 4-7 on a party ticket. I wanted to say, "don't you read the disboards?" I just said ok and tried again and it worked by booking my 4 ticket days first and then then the party day! Booked buzz 3:20-4:20, pooh 4:30-5:30 sdmt 5:30-6:30! Now for costumes!


Thanks for the tip, I book this weekend so I've been a little nervous about it with some of the troubles some people are having with the FP's and their party tickets.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

WE JUST BOUGHT OUR TICKETS!

.......so excited! You may now continue with your regularly scheduled posting. Thanks for listening!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I just got my cute Halloween Minnie Ears!! I'll post a picture later! They will be for our non-party Magic Kingdom day!


----------



## jenhelgren

Where does Cruella usually meet and how long do her lines get for party nights? She is the only character on our family list that we end up missing every opportunity we have had!! Does she ever meet during the day or strictly party only? Thanks!


----------



## CMNJ

jenhelgren said:


> Where does Cruella usually meet and how long do her lines get for party nights? She is the only character on our family list that we end up missing every opportunity we have had!! Does she ever meet during the day or strictly party only? Thanks!


She meets by the train station in Fantasyland. She does have long lines (45 minutes is not unusual) but not as bad as the dwarves or jack and sally. No she does not meet during the day.


----------



## jenhelgren

CMNJ said:


> She meets by the train station in Fantasyland. She does have long lines (45 minutes is not unusual) but not as bad as the dwarves or jack and sally. No she does not meet during the day.



Thank you! Are there any early/late strategies that seem to work for Cruella? What time does her line start and does she start meeting early? The only other "must do" on our characters list for the night will be Belle and Gaston.


----------



## Amunet

Party tickets are now booked!  We will be attending the 9/10 party ​
 Now to figure out our couple's costume. We went as Alice and Mad Hatter last year, should we reuse the costumes or do different costumes?
Opinions are encouraged!


----------



## disneymeblogging

smallworldnh said:


> Same here!  I think reading all this information and feeling the excitement from the posters convinced me this time!



It's SUPER exciting


----------



## CMNJ

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you! Are there any early/late strategies that seem to work for Cruella? What time does her line start and does she start meeting early? The only other "must do" on our characters list for the night will be Belle and Gaston.


She does not meet early (only the dwarves and Jack and Sally). Not sure what time her line starts (but I suspect probably before 7). I stopped to check her line a couple times and it was 45 min or so when I had checked. This was early to mid party so perhaps it dies off late in the party (or you could try to line up before the party). I'm not sure though what her first and last set time is though.  2 years ago we were among the first groups of guests to start a line for the Queen of Hearts at a few minutes to 7. Unfortunately she did not come out until almost 7:20 so despite being among the first in line it was almost 7:30 by the time we finished.  Characters that don't switch off (like Aladdin/Abu and Jasmine/Genie) have 10 or 15 min breaks in between sets and this can significantly add to wait times if you show up too far into a set (i.e. Won't make the current or next set) and therefore will have to wait for 2 breaks.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Amunet said:


> Now to figure out our couple's costume. We went as Alice and Mad Hatter last year, should we reuse the costumes or do different costumes?
> Opinions are encouraged!


That sounds so cute! I'm always a fan of switching things up if you have the time and resources to put together new costumes  and couples costumes are my fave!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jenhelgren said:


> Thank you! Are there any early/late strategies that seem to work for Cruella? What time does her line start and does she start meeting early? The only other "must do" on our characters list for the night will be Belle and Gaston.



Last year we lined up at about 6:15 (which seems to be my recommended time to line up for everyone who starts at 7). We were among the first few groups. It's not a bad area to wait, there is some shade and curbs to sit on.


----------



## Amunet

dolewhipdreams said:


> That sounds so cute! I'm always a fan of switching things up if you have the time and resources to put together new costumes  and couples costumes are my fave!


Thank you! I can sew and am pretty thrifty at goodwill. Thus far we are thinking about Marie and Toulouse but we haven't fully discussed yet.

Thus far, I have the time, it's the resources which give me pause


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Amunet said:


> Thank you! I can sew and am pretty thrifty at goodwill. Thus far we are thinking about Marie and Toulouse but we haven't fully discussed yet.
> 
> Thus far, I have the time, it's the resources which give me pause


Marie and Toulouse would be so precious and seems pretty easy to put together. Great idea!
 (Side note I just saw in your signature that you're going on a Transatlantic cruise. How fun!)


----------



## Lesley Wake

Debating now what characters we should line up for early-Belle/Gaston (sister and I are dressing as belle-one gold and one provincial), Winnie Pooh, or Dwarves. We have a FP at 7DMT from 5:30-6:30, so after that we'll probably grab food to go and eat in whichever line we go to. The other 2 we'll wait until end of the night when lines are shorter. 

What do people think?


----------



## sheila14

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Last year we lined up at about 6:15 (which seems to be my recommended time to line up for everyone who starts at 7). We were among the first few groups. It's not a bad area to wait, there is some shade and curbs to sit on.


I got in her line at 6:30 right after leaving the dwarfs. Most of us did this since they meet next to each other. I was the third in line she came out right at 7pm.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lesley Wake said:


> Debating now what characters we should line up for early-Belle/Gaston (sister and I are dressing as belle-one gold and one provincial), Winnie Pooh, or Dwarves. We have a FP at 7DMT from 5:30-6:30, so after that we'll probably grab food to go and eat in whichever line we go to. The other 2 we'll wait until end of the night when lines are shorter.
> 
> What do people think?



I'd say if Dwarves end up starting early (you'll know after the first party) try to be at the very start of their line. Get in line for Belle and Gaston right after that. If you want to do 7DMT walk into line a few minutes until midnight. Belle and Gaston go on breaks and it is an annoying wait.


----------



## Amunet

dolewhipdreams said:


> Marie and Toulouse would be so precious and seems pretty easy to put together. Great idea!
> (Side note I just saw in your signature that you're going on a Transatlantic cruise. How fun!)


Yeah, just cat outfits with the distinctive bows. Plus, I have Marie socks!

Thank you ^_^ We went on the EBPC last year and fell in love with the longer DCL cruises. If you're thinking about booking, I'd do it as soon as you can afford it since the prices have climbed $300+ since I booked


----------



## dramadrew

Cluelyss said:


> They have not historically come out early. We got in line around 6:30 last year and were one of the last to make it into their first set. If you lined up closer to 6 I'm sure you'd be one of the first.



For the Christmas party I was there around 6:20 PM and was about 4th in line. They kind of divided the line for normal guests to meet Pooh & Tigger before the party began and those waiting for the foursome at the party. There was like a 15 minute gap between the different sets of characters. The nice thing was guests who weren't staying for the party tried to get in line to see the characters, but they were turned away.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Amunet said:


> Thank you! I can sew and am pretty thrifty at goodwill. Thus far we are thinking about Marie and Toulouse but we haven't fully discussed yet.
> 
> Thus far, I have the time, it's the resources which give me pause



Seems like you could use any pretty white dress, with a huge pink sash, white kitty ears and tail and you'd be set for Marie!  Maybe a cat collar necklace, with a felt tag that says "Marie" on it?

I'm not so familiar with Toulouse, but a 'boy' version of the above in the right colors could make adorable Disneybounds!


----------



## MrTriPod

PolyRob said:


> Once I get my response, I will be sending an e-mail from everyone in my travel party. Let the flooding begin!



Has Disney contacted you and your party about the parade not being included in the desert package?


----------



## jenhelgren

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Get in line for Belle and Gaston right after that. If you want to do 7DMT walk into line a few minutes until midnight. Belle and Gaston go on breaks and it is an annoying wait



My kids will be dressed up as Belle and Gaston so they are a MUST for the party for us!! How long was the break in between their sets last year? We already have photos with the dwarves and hope to get a few rides in before party time. From the other feedback-I was hoping to make the beginning section of the line and make their first set by lining up between 6:15-6:30--any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Amunet

Travelgrrl said:


> Seems like you could use any pretty white dress, with a huge pink sash, white kitty ears and tail and you'd be set for Marie!  Maybe a cat collar necklace, with a felt tag that says "Marie" on it?
> 
> I'm not so familiar with Toulouse, but a 'boy' version of the above in the right colors could make adorable Disneybounds!


Ooooh I didn't even think of a dress! Brilliant! A big pink bow on my waist and one on my head. 
I'm with you on the ears and tail, but also add ankle fur "bracelets" and white gloves with cut off fingertips and pink sewn on the palm (like kitty pads) and pinks nails for kitty jelly bean toes 

Toulouse is the Orange kitten and has a blue bow (and paints 'old picklepuss edgar')


----------



## jriveiro724

Does anyone know when Disney will release the 2017 MNSSHP Character list and the party map? We are attending the very first party in August.


----------



## Travelgrrl

jriveiro724 said:


> Does anyone know when Disney will release the 2017 MNSSHP Character list and the party map? We are attending the very first party in August.



Yes, it will be released following your party, once you report back to us here!  

In all honesty, I think that's how the lists are generated, from printed materials handed out at the first parties, and personal observations of the initial guests.


----------



## vinotinto

jriveiro724 said:


> Does anyone know when Disney will release the 2017 MNSSHP Character list and the party map? We are attending the very first party in August.





Travelgrrl said:


> Yes, it will be released following your party, once you report back to us here!
> 
> In all honesty, I think that's how the lists are generated, from printed materials handed out at the first parties, and personal observations of the initial guests.



I believe the map for the first party has gotten leaked out a few days before the first party, but yes, usually more information comes in from the first guests!


----------



## fely1st

vinotinto said:


> I believe the map for the first party has gotten leaked out a few days before the first party, but yes, usually more information comes in from the first guests!


Hello all together, new  here  on disboards but fan  of WDW and your Page for a long time. We are visiting  MNSSHP  on 8/29 and I hardly can wait. Do you think it  is okay to wear  Star Trek costumes, I know that Star Wars is the Disney stuff. It  is so  interesting to  read  all  your posts,  it  is like having  a Disney trip before going in real. Well I hope  I don't do  too  many  grammar  mistakes, but I live in Germane and so english is sometimes a little  hard.
Greetings  from Bavaria


----------



## vinotinto

fely1st said:


> Hello all together, new  here  on disboards but fan  of WDW and your Page for a long time. We are visiting  MNSSHP  on 8/29 and I hardly can wait. Do you think it  is okay to wear  Star Trek costumes, I know that Star Wars is the Disney stuff. It  is so  interesting to  read  all  your posts,  it  is like having  a Disney trip before going in real. Well I hope  I don't do  too  many  grammar  mistakes, but I live in Germane and so english is sometimes a little  hard.
> Greetings  from Bavaria


Guten Tag! We were just in Bavaria last month! You come from a very fun place.

Many guests wear non-Disney costumes. I've even seen Harry Potter, which is a franchise from Universal (a Disney competitor). And many Disney fans are also Star Trek fans. Just keep in mind that depending when you go it may be very hot, so adjust your costume accordingly.


----------



## FoxC63

fely1st said:


> Hello all together, new  here  on disboards but fan  of WDW and your Page for a long time. We are visiting  MNSSHP  on 8/29 and I hardly can wait. Do you think it  is okay to wear  Star Trek costumes, I know that Star Wars is the Disney stuff. It  is so  interesting to  read  all  your posts,  it  is like having  a Disney trip before going in real. Well I hope  I don't do  too  many  grammar  mistakes, but I live in Germane and so english is sometimes a little  hard.
> Greetings  from Bavaria



      Hi and  to the party fellow Trekkie!  I created a [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/"]MNSSHP Planning Thread[/URL] as well as printable pdf's for [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]Characters[/URL] and [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587125"]Trick or Treat locations[/URL] for all to use, please feel free to stop by!


----------



## fely1st

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 250263      Hi and  to the party fellow Trekkie!  I created a MNSSHP Planning Thread as well as printable pdf's for Characters and Trick or Treat locations for all to use, please feel free to stop by!


I had to smile  at your mickey picture, FoxC63 because the castle you See in the background  is called Neuschwanstein and is located  about  20 miles from where we live.


----------



## momofboys5

New to the boards and planning our first ever MNSSHP in Sept!!! Just wanted to say hello and I'm SO excited to finally be going back to the world with kiddos and see fall in Disney!!! 

I'm still searching around but is there a thread already with awesome costume ideas? The hubby doesn't know it yet but he is definitely dressing up too!!


----------



## Capang

momofboys5 said:


> New to the boards and planning our first ever MNSSHP in Sept!!! Just wanted to say hello and I'm SO excited to finally be going back to the world with kiddos and see fall in Disney!!!
> 
> I'm still searching around but is there a thread already with awesome costume ideas? The hubby doesn't know it yet but he is definitely dressing up too!!


Hi! We are going to our first ever party, too! Not sure I'd there is a costume thread but DH is going as Sid from Toy Story since it was a super easy costume. Happy planning!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Lesley Wake said:


> Debating now what characters we should line up for early-Belle/Gaston (sister and I are dressing as belle-one gold and one provincial), Winnie Pooh, or Dwarves. We have a FP at 7DMT from 5:30-6:30, so after that we'll probably grab food to go and eat in whichever line we go to. The other 2 we'll wait until end of the night when lines are shorter.
> 
> What do people think?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd say if Dwarves end up starting early (you'll know after the first party) try to be at the very start of their line. Get in line for Belle and Gaston right after that. If you want to do 7DMT walk into line a few minutes until midnight. Belle and Gaston go on breaks and it is an annoying wait.



So I realized last night that the Winnie the Pooh characters also meet at Disneyland in their costumes during the DL Halloween party. We will be attending that one too, just closer to Halloween (hoping to go Friday the 13th). So that simplifies things if we just decide to meet them in CA and stick to Belle/Gaston and dwarves. So maybe we'll each go to one line before the party starts, check out the lengths and wait in the shorter one, texting to coordinate!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jenhelgren said:


> My kids will be dressed up as Belle and Gaston so they are a MUST for the party for us!! How long was the break in between their sets last year? We already have photos with the dwarves and hope to get a few rides in before party time. From the other feedback-I was hoping to make the beginning section of the line and make their first set by lining up between 6:15-6:30--any thoughts or advice?



It is supposed to be a 15 minute break. When we were there it was a bit longer than 15. The line moves very slowly because Gaston really lives it up and has great (long) interactions with most people. I believe they also leave for the fireworks. I would try to be in their area around 6 and just keep checking back on the line. 

Usually once a couple groups line up the line can fill up quickly. You could get some snacks and drinks from Gaston's tavern and enjoy those and line up a little after 6.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Just wanted to share my Halloween Minnie Ears I just got! I'm so excited!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Do party guests REALLY get in at 4?


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I'm also wondering about lines for characters. Whose line tends to be shortest? I think we would like to do Mickey and/or Minnie. How are their lines? We won't stay late (going with kids and an elderly family member) so only want to wait in one or two lines for characters. What time can/should we get in line for Mickey? This is our first MNSSHP (we're going mid-October) and we are really excited!


----------



## AntJulie

snowwhitesmom said:


> Do party guests REALLY get in at 4?



Yes, they have in the past.


----------



## Travelgrrl

fely1st said:


> Hello all together, new  here  on disboards but fan  of WDW and your Page for a long time. We are visiting  MNSSHP  on 8/29 and I hardly can wait. Do you think it  is okay to wear  Star Trek costumes, I know that Star Wars is the Disney stuff. It  is so  interesting to  read  all  your posts,  it  is like having  a Disney trip before going in real. Well I hope  I don't do  too  many  grammar  mistakes, but I live in Germane and so english is sometimes a little  hard.
> Greetings  from Bavaria



Star Trek costumes will be great! There are many people in non-Disney costumes.



fely1st said:


> I had to smile  at your mickey picture, FoxC63 because the castle you See in the background  is called Neuschwanstein and is located  about  20 miles from where we live.



And of course Neuschwanstein castle is the basis for the Magic Kingdom's castle!  Also: Your English is very good. Welcome!


----------



## FoxC63

momofboys5 said:


> New to the boards and planning our first ever MNSSHP in Sept!!! Just wanted to say hello and I'm SO excited to finally be going back to the world with kiddos and see fall in Disney!!!
> 
> I'm still searching around but is there a thread already with awesome costume ideas? The hubby doesn't know it yet but he is definitely dressing up too!!





Capang said:


> Hi! We are going to our first ever party, too! Not sure I'd there is a costume thread but DH is going as Sid from Toy Story since it was a super easy costume. Happy planning!



Hi fellow peeps!  Typically most share ideas and/or photos of their costumes here.  In 2016 @Alexsandra started a Costume Thread which can be found [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-halloween-costumes-for-mnsshp.3532418/"]here[/URL].


----------



## FoxC63

snowwhitesmom said:


> Do party guests REALLY get in at 4?



Yes!  Last year it was 3:45


----------



## Tonberry

A word of advice for waiting for in line for characters: If it rains or showers, don't bother waiting in lines. A lot of characters usually don't come out in the rain. Some will, especially those who can enter and leave through covered entrances and exits.
Last MVMCP, we were second in line for Peter Pan when he took a 20 minute break. Then in rained lightly and we waited over 45 minutes after he was scheduled to return for him to come back, and he never did.


----------



## Geomom

fely1st said:


> I had to smile  at your mickey picture, FoxC63 because the castle you See in the background  is called Neuschwanstein and is located  about  20 miles from where we live.


DD17 visited Neuschwanstein this past April as part of a school trip to Germany.  It was snowing!  From the pics she took, it's a beautiful area of the country!


----------



## FoxC63

Geomom said:


> DD17 visited Neuschwanstein this past April as part of a school trip to Germany.  It was snowing!  From the pics she took, it's a beautiful area of the country!
> View attachment 251382



WOW!!!  How beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roxyfire

Geomom said:


> DD17 visited Neuschwanstein this past April as part of a school trip to Germany.  It was snowing!  From the pics she took, it's a beautiful area of the country!
> View attachment 251382



I had the same experience many years ago! It really made things feel very special to see such an iconic landmark in a beautiful locale covered in snow!


----------



## fely1st

Geomom said:


> DD17 visited Neuschwanstein this past April as part of a school trip to Germany.  It was snowing!  From the pics she took, it's a beautiful area of the country!
> View attachment 251382


Hope he enjoyed  his  trip. He also was very  lucky  to get this picture because, like in WDW, a lot  of time there is some construction  going on at the castle.


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> I believe the map for the first party has gotten leaked out a few days before the first party, but yes, usually more information comes in from the first guests!


Even when the map is leaked early, it will only indicate WHERE the character meets are being held, not which character you can find there. All of that info comes from the "guinea pigs" attending the first party. Many characters stay in the same locations year after year, but it is not uncommon for things to change, either (for example, Jack & Sally used to meet in Town Square, but were moved to the gazebo in 2016; the dwarfs used to meet by the Fantasyland wall, but were moved to the circus tent last year as well). So don't be surprised if there is some shuffling from what the 2016 map indicates.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Even when the map is leaked early, it will only indicate WHERE the character meets are being held, not which character you can find there. All of that info comes from the "guinea pigs" attending the first party. Many characters stay in the same locations year after year, but it is not uncommon for things to change, either (for example, Jack & Sally used to meet in Town Square, but were moved to the gazebo in 2016; the dwarfs used to meet by the Fantasyland wall, but were moved to the circus tent last year as well). So don't be surprised if there is some shuffling from what the 2016 map indicates.



Yes, this! Hopefully, we'll get that wonderful Character Map with Key that was posted last year again.


----------



## Amunet

Fast passes reserved today with MNSSHP ticket 

Was able to get what we wanted: BTMRR & 7Dwarves


----------



## Patrick G.

I elected to cancel my MNSSHP FastPasses and instead reserve Na'vi River Journey on that day before we arrive at MK at 4, with the intention of replacing it with a FoP reservation sometime between now and September should one become available. We already have FastPasses reserved for FoP later in the week, but I'd like two reservations just in case there's a ride problem and we miss our opportunity late in the week. And if one doesn't become available, I'll still have two opportunities to ride Na'vi.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I had no problems yesterday making our FP with our party ticket.  I did do all our other trip park days FP first, then the MNSSHP last like some had mentioned working for them.  I did not try it the other way, so  I do not know if it would not have worked otherwise.  No problems getting the rides we wanted.


----------



## Kauai4life

How much are the tickets to buy the day of the party? Thinking September 1


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Question about photos. I would love to get the magical photo of me and DBF with the headless horseman. So do I have to get Magical Maker in order to get the photo? Or, can I get the photo and download it later as per normal?

Memory Maker is not my forte. I just can't fathom the price of it and dont understand the point of it. One of the few things about WDW I cannot understand.


----------



## brnrss34

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Question about photos. I would love to get the magical photo of me and DBF with the headless horseman. So do I have to get Magical Maker in order to get the photo? Or, can I get the photo and download it later as per normal?
> 
> Memory Maker is not my forte. I just can't fathom the price of it and dont understand the point of it. One of the few things about WDW I cannot understand.


 You can get the 1day memory maker for $59 select photo pass in the app and it will give you options $169 for the whole vacation. $59 for one day or $14.95 for one photo.


----------



## brnrss34

Kauai4life said:


> How much are the tickets to buy the day of the party? Thinking September 1


 The Disney website says $74 for adults $69 for children. If you don't want to risk it being sold out, you might want to buy in advance. Especially if it is the only day you can go. Typically I wouldn't expect it to sell out though.


----------



## IrishNYC

I needed a DIS break for a bit, but I'm back and so excited! FP day is 10 days away, 70 to our trip, 73 to MNSSHP!!!!!  The hardest part besides the waiting is waiting to tell DD - 26 more days until that!

Our costumes are mostly ready. i just need to make (buy? I'd rather buy, I think!) Zero ears for DD somehow. I'm sooooo not crafty. I've also combed Etsy looking for some, but no luck. 

Halloween drawstring bags will be purchased next month. So cute! I can't wait.


----------



## Kauai4life

brnrss34 said:


> The Disney website says $74 for adults $69 for children. If you don't want to risk it being sold out, you might want to buy in advance. Especially if it is the only day you can go. Typically I wouldn't expect it to sell out though.


I read somewhere there more the day of but just cant find the increase. We are flying standby cant risk buying non refundable tickets and not being able to go. If we cant go this time I know there will always be a next time.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

brnrss34 said:


> You can get the 1day memory maker for $59 select photo pass in the app and it will give you options $169 for the whole vacation. $59 for one day or $14.95 for one photo.


Thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## TylerJ

I am trying to decide between Tuesday, August 29 of Friday September 1st.  Friday would work with our schedule much better, but I have been reading that Fridays are usually very busy.  Also, September 1st is the beginning of Labor Day weekend.  How bad to Friday parties actually get, in terms of crowds?


----------



## anniebean

Just bought our tickets for September 17


----------



## Cluelyss

TylerJ said:


> I am trying to decide between Tuesday, August 29 of Friday September 1st.  Friday would work with our schedule much better, but I have been reading that Fridays are usually very busy.  Also, September 1st is the beginning of Labor Day weekend.  How bad to Friday parties actually get, in terms of crowds?


I would expect Friday to be more crowded, but always advise folks to pick the day that works best. There are still a limited number of tickets sold each night, and even a sellout is far less crowded than a busy Saturday. And sellout or not, you'll encounter crowds for the exclusive events (parade, fireworks, characters, etc.).


----------



## Stuarotra

IrishNYC said:


> I needed a DIS break for a bit, but I'm back and so excited! FP day is 10 days away, 70 to our trip, 73 to MNSSHP!!!!!  The hardest part besides the waiting is waiting to tell DD - 26 more days until that!
> 
> Our costumes are mostly ready. i just need to make (buy? I'd rather buy, I think!) Zero ears for DD somehow. I'm sooooo not crafty. I've also combed Etsy looking for some, but no luck.
> 
> Halloween drawstring bags will be purchased next month. So cute! I can't wait.[/
> I found a lady who makes all kinds of ears on etsy. Her sight is called caveofwondears. I got my pooh ears from her and I love them!! She may custom make some for you.....


----------



## ErinsMommy

IrishNYC said:


> I needed a DIS break for a bit, but I'm back and so excited! FP day is 10 days away, 70 to our trip, 73 to MNSSHP!!!!!  The hardest part besides the waiting is waiting to tell DD - 26 more days until that!
> 
> Our costumes are mostly ready. i just need to make (buy? I'd rather buy, I think!) Zero ears for DD somehow. I'm sooooo not crafty. I've also combed Etsy looking for some, but no luck.



This etsy seller seems to have Zero (that's the dog right?) so maybe she can do it on both ears   https://www.etsy.com/listing/509403...uery=mickey mouse ears zero&ref=sr_gallery_10


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Hey everyone... I've been reading this thread for a while now in preparation for our first MNSSHP!  

We are doing October 27th-Nov 5th for  our first visit to the F&W festival, the Halloween party on Halloween (!!!) and my DFTW planning session for my April 2018 Disney wedding 

I read the first post and I understand no full length princess dresses are allowed, but does it have to be touching the ground to be considered "full length"? For example, I'm thinking about going as Rapunzel with maybe a tea length skirt (hits between the ankle and knee). Is that still considered too long? I don't want to be denied entry!! 

TIA!


----------



## IrishNYC

Thanks @Stuarotra I'll try there!



ErinsMommy said:


> This etsy seller seems to have Zero (that's the dog right?) so maybe she can do it on both ears   https://www.etsy.com/listing/509403784/nightmare-before-christmas-inspired?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=mickey mouse ears zero&ref=sr_gallery_10


I'm looking for actual ears shaped like Zero's (the dog). I could probably make them easily, but I'm not at all crafty! But thanks for looking out!


----------



## Travelgrrl

View attachment upload_2017-7-12_22-13-9.gif


AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Hey everyone... I've been reading this thread for a while now in preparation for our first MNSSHP!
> 
> We are doing October 27th-Nov 5th for  our first visit to the F&W festival, the Halloween party on Halloween (!!!) and my DFTW planning session for my April 2018 Disney wedding
> 
> I read the first post and I understand no full length princess dresses are allowed, but does it have to be touching the ground to be considered "full length"? For example, I'm thinking about going as Rapunzel with maybe a tea length skirt (hits between the ankle and knee). Is that still considered too long? I don't want to be denied entry!!
> 
> TIA!



I don't think there's a prohibition on long dresses per se, you just can't have anything trailing on the ground. So any kind of non trailing Princess dress is fine.


----------



## kandim

Travelgrrl said:


> View attachment 252238
> 
> 
> I don't think there's a prohibition on long dresses per se, you just can't have anything trailing on the ground. So any kind of non trailing Princess dress is fine.


We've been to a MNSSHP for the past 5 or so years & my daughter has had no problem with a dress that comes to her shoes but doesn't drag on the ground. She posted a picture in post #4275.


----------



## ruthies12

I think I have all our costumes together!  We are going on October 12th, tickets already purchased.  We have a 2 pm appointment at Pirate's League (using a regular day ticket also) for all four of us- me, DH, DD 8, and DD 4.  It's important to me that the kids be comfortable in the heat so I found these pirate tank tops at Kohl's and found myself a matching striped shirt.  My neighbor owns a tshirt business and was able to copy the skull from the kids shirts and print it on sparkly vinyl to put on my shirt so that we match.  We'll be wearing them with black skirts.  



But just in case one or both of my dd's decides to do the mermaid look at Pirate's League I also found these cute mermaid skirts on etsy which they can wear with a purple tank top.  This way they can decide the day of.

As for DH, he has a prosthetic leg so he will be going as a peg leg pirate courtesy of these special socks. He will wear the Jack Sparrow tshirt with some black capris that are short enough to show off the socks.



I know pirates and mermaids aren't very original, but we've wanted to do the pirates league as a family for a long time and now that the youngest is old enough the Halloween party seems like the perfect opportunity!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

ruthies12 said:


> I think I have all our costumes together!  We are going on October 12th, tickets already purchased.  We have a 2 pm appointment at Pirate's League (using a regular day ticket also) for all four of us- me, DH, DD 8, and DD 4.  It's important to me that the kids be comfortable in the heat so I found these pirate tank tops at Kohl's and found myself a matching striped shirt.  My neighbor owns a tshirt business and was able to copy the skull from the kids shirts and print it on sparkly vinyl to put on my shirt so that we match.  We'll be wearing them with black skirts.
> 
> View attachment 252366
> 
> But just in case one or both of my dd's decides to do the mermaid look at Pirate's League I also found these cute mermaid skirts on etsy which they can wear with a purple tank top.  This way they can decide the day of.View attachment 252370
> 
> As for DH, he has a prosthetic leg so he will be going as a peg leg pirate courtesy of these special socks. He will wear the Jack Sparrow tshirt with some black capris that are short enough to show off the socks.
> 
> View attachment 252371
> 
> I know pirates and mermaids aren't very original, but we've wanted to do the pirates league as a family for a long time and now that the youngest is old enough the Halloween party seems like the perfect opportunity!


I think it sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## Travelgrrl

ruthies12 said:


> I think I have all our costumes together!  We are going on October 12th, tickets already purchased.  We have a 2 pm appointment at Pirate's League (using a regular day ticket also) for all four of us- me, DH, DD 8, and DD 4.  It's important to me that the kids be comfortable in the heat so I found these pirate tank tops at Kohl's and found myself a matching striped shirt.  My neighbor owns a tshirt business and was able to copy the skull from the kids shirts and print it on sparkly vinyl to put on my shirt so that we match.  We'll be wearing them with black skirts.
> 
> View attachment 252366
> 
> But just in case one or both of my dd's decides to do the mermaid look at Pirate's League I also found these cute mermaid skirts on etsy which they can wear with a purple tank top.  This way they can decide the day of.View attachment 252370
> 
> As for DH, he has a prosthetic leg so he will be going as a peg leg pirate courtesy of these special socks. He will wear the Jack Sparrow tshirt with some black capris that are short enough to show off the socks.
> 
> View attachment 252371
> 
> I know pirates and mermaids aren't very original, but we've wanted to do the pirates league as a family for a long time and now that the youngest is old enough the Halloween party seems like the perfect opportunity!



The pirate shirts for MNSSHP are terrific, the mermaid skirts adorable, but THE PEG LEG PIRATE SOCKS for your DH is just fantastic!!!


----------



## IrishNYC

@ruthies12 those socks are fantastic!


----------



## ruthies12

I actually bought those socks in the gift shop outside pirates ride at Disney on a girls weekend last year and dh has a rather sick sense of humor about his missing leg.....if nothing else it should be fun if he gets his usual extra security screening


----------



## Krisshay13

I am so excited!!  Reading this thread, talking to coworkers and watching YouTube....this party sounds awesome!!!   
I am in my mid 50s and have only been to Disney 3x....my last visit was this past May....and now I get to go a 2nd time in 1 year!!
I am running my 1st 5K at Disney!!  we had planned on driving the 8+ hours on Nov 1st........*then we realized there was a MNSSHP that night*...so, we booked early morning flights (fingers crossed no delays!!).

I do have a question ...and if I've missed this somewhere on the thread, I apologize for the repeat.  I know I have tons of time but, I enjoy the months of planning too!! 

What time do the character meet & greets typically stop?  will they continue til midnight?  if so, how were the lines say after 11:00?  TIA


----------



## disneysophie

I bought my ticket for a specific date in the beginning of October. Why can't I make fast pass reservations for that day? Do I have to wait until the 30 day mark or is no fastpass reservation available for the parties?


----------



## AngelDisney

disneysophie said:


> I bought my ticket for a specific date in the beginning of October. Why can't I make fast pass reservations for that day? Do I have to wait until the 30 day mark or is no fastpass reservation available for the parties?



If you have an onsite hotel reservation, you can book FP 60 days out. Otherwise, it's 30 days out as usual.


----------



## IrishNYC

disneysophie said:


> I bought my ticket for a specific date in the beginning of October. Why can't I make fast pass reservations for that day? Do I have to wait until the 30 day mark or is no fastpass reservation available for the parties?


60 days isn't here yet for October, but when you're ready to book (whether at 60 or 30 days), book all your non-party day FPs first, then go back and do your party FPs. There are posts here and on other Disney boards that people have no been about to book party FPs until they have allocated all of their regular ticket days first.


----------



## Cluelyss

disneysophie said:


> I bought my ticket for a specific date in the beginning of October. Why can't I make fast pass reservations for that day? Do I have to wait until the 30 day mark or is no fastpass reservation available for the parties?


Fastpasses are not available during the party. However, you can book them between 4 and 6:30 that day if you are not planning to book FPs in another park that morning.


----------



## #1eeyoregirl

Woohoo.....just bought our tickets for the Oct 15th party. First party ever and very excited.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Krisshay13 said:


> I am so excited!!  Reading this thread, talking to coworkers and watching YouTube....this party sounds awesome!!!
> I am in my mid 50s and have only been to Disney 3x....my last visit was this past May....and now I get to go a 2nd time in 1 year!!
> I am running my 1st 5K at Disney!!  we had planned on driving the 8+ hours on Nov 1st........*then we realized there was a MNSSHP that night*...so, we booked early morning flights (fingers crossed no delays!!).
> 
> I do have a question ...and if I've missed this somewhere on the thread, I apologize for the repeat.  I know I have tons of time but, I enjoy the months of planning too!!
> 
> What time do the character meet & greets typically stop?  will they continue til midnight?  if so, how were the lines say after 11:00?  TIA



Hi, I'm in my mid-50's too, and I can't wait!  Hope you have a wonderful time at the party!


----------



## LoveMMC

Canadian dollar finally up so finally bought tickets for Aug 29th. So excited.


----------



## Krisshay13

Travelgrrl said:


> Hi, I'm in my mid-50's too, and I can't wait!  Hope you have a wonderful time at the party!


Thanks!! Hope you do, too!!

I had never thought about going before but, so glad dates worked out!!  Now I'm reading this board constantly to find out more tips & info!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Finished DD's costume this week. Found the idea on line and fell in love with it.  Still waiting on a skull pin I ordered for the shoulder and I ordered a wig I think will match a bit better. It's longer and I plan on trying to style it in an updo and adding lights. Can everyone tell who she's supposed to be?


----------



## sheila14

Travelgrrl said:


> Hi, I'm in my mid-50's too, and I can't wait!  Hope you have a wonderful time at the party!


I will be 47 when I go and I will enjoy every minute. When your children don't want to travel with their "mommie", us mommies deserve a great vacation alone!!! This will be my 4th solo and can't wait to meet characters, ride the rides and eat!!!


----------



## Roxyfire

eeyoreandtink said:


> View attachment 253397 Finished DD's costume this week. Found the idea on line and fell in love with it.  Still waiting on a skull pin I ordered for the shoulder and I ordered a wig I think will match a bit better. It's longer and I plan on trying to style it in an updo and adding lights. Can everyone tell who she's supposed to be?



Definitely looks like a Lady Hades to me. Awesome job!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Roxyfire said:


> Definitely looks like a Lady Hades to me. Awesome job!


Yay! Glad you got it! We are pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## geekbri

I managed to book Cinderellas royal table for our trip but the reservation is 7pm the night of our Halloween party tickets. We figure anything that happens at 7 we can see again later. Any thoughts on if we should cancel or attend?


----------



## Dockside

Quick question.  We are going to the first Halloween Party on August 25th.  So we will be able to report back on any changes from previous years.  This is the first time we have gone to the MNSSHP.  One question we have is what time does the party exclusive merchandise go on sale?  Do we have to wait until 7pm or does it go on sale prior to 7pm?  Just trying to develop a touring plan strategy and was wondering what we can get done prior to 7pm other than a couple of meet and greets.


----------



## Travelgrrl

eeyoreandtink said:


> View attachment 253397 Finished DD's costume this week. Found the idea on line and fell in love with it.  Still waiting on a skull pin I ordered for the shoulder and I ordered a wig I think will match a bit better. It's longer and I plan on trying to style it in an updo and adding lights. Can everyone tell who she's supposed to be?



I would guess "Meg" based on the cut of the dress and shoes...?  She's adorable, regardless!


----------



## Travelgrrl

geekbri said:


> I managed to book Cinderellas royal table for our trip but the reservation is 7pm the night of our Halloween party tickets. We figure anything that happens at 7 we can see again later. Any thoughts on if we should cancel or attend?



To get the most from CRT, it takes quite awhile for the Princesses to make their way around, at least 90 minutes to get the most of the experience. (Also, check in and photos take time, too). I can't see missing 2/5's of the party to do that.

I would schedule that for another day or night, or another trip.


----------



## FoxC63

Dockside said:


> Quick question.  We are going to the first Halloween Party on August 25th.  So we will be able to report back on any changes from previous years.  This is the first time we have gone to the MNSSHP.  One question we have is what time does the party exclusive merchandise go on sale?  Do we have to wait until 7pm or does it go on sale prior to 7pm?  Just trying to develop a touring plan strategy and was wondering what we can get done prior to 7pm other than a couple of meet and greets.



I made a list on my planning thread see [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587119"]Post #5[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

eeyoreandtink said:


> View attachment 253397 Finished DD's costume this week. Found the idea on line and fell in love with it.  Still waiting on a skull pin I ordered for the shoulder and I ordered a wig I think will match a bit better. It's longer and I plan on trying to style it in an updo and adding lights. Can everyone tell who she's supposed to be?



What a beautiful dress!!!  Love the shoes too!!!  You'll make an awesome female Hades


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Travelgrrl said:


> I would guess "Meg" based on the cut of the dress and shoes...?  She's adorable, regardless!


Close, female hades.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Even better!

My kids were little when "Hercules" came out and we got to meet Meg and Hercules and Hades at the parks.

I hope she has a great time in her cool costume.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Dockside said:


> Quick question.  We are going to the first Halloween Party on August 25th.  So we will be able to report back on any changes from previous years.  This is the first time we have gone to the MNSSHP.  One question we have is what time does the party exclusive merchandise go on sale?  Do we have to wait until 7pm or does it go on sale prior to 7pm?  Just trying to develop a touring plan strategy and was wondering what we can get done prior to 7pm other than a couple of meet and greets.


Stuff is not supposed to go out til after 7pm. They have a large amount in emporium and pins and stuff at hte frontierland pin traders. They will ask to see wristband when you go to purchase or even look at the stuff in emporium.


----------



## sheila14

Dockside said:


> Quick question.  We are going to the first Halloween Party on August 25th.  So we will be able to report back on any changes from previous years.  This is the first time we have gone to the MNSSHP.  One question we have is what time does the party exclusive merchandise go on sale?  Do we have to wait until 7pm or does it go on sale prior to 7pm?  Just trying to develop a touring plan strategy and was wondering what we can get done prior to 7pm other than a couple of meet and greets.


Party merchandise goes on sale at 7.  But I was able to buy pins before that time when they noticed my wristband.


----------



## Raya

geekbri said:


> I managed to book Cinderellas royal table for our trip but the reservation is 7pm the night of our Halloween party tickets. We figure anything that happens at 7 we can see again later. Any thoughts on if we should cancel or attend?



We did CRT one year. They had a special dessert which was Halloween themed (chocolate coffin cake with green grass frosting). I'd never managed to get into CRT, so it felt really magical to me. It did take up a lot of time and the interactions with the princesses seemed forced - probably because we were two grownups trying to eat a fancy dinner not kids who stopped everything to gawk.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I'm excited to see the exclusive merchandise!


----------



## jenhelgren

How is the firework viewing from over by Gaston's Tavern? We haven't been to a party in a few years but I remember the fireworks being panoramic around the castle when we viewed them from near the hub. My kids want to commit most of the party time to rides and character meets instead of spending hours securing a perfect viewing spot, but I really love my Disney fireworks! Any suggestions for "good" spots that don't require an hour + to secure a spot? We plan on watching the parade in Frontierland if that matters any.


----------



## Amunet

Our MNSSHP tickets have arrived!  They are for 9/10
 




cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm excited to see the exclusive merchandise!


OMG me too! I can't wait to see this years' design  Do you know about the time they usually announce it?


----------



## geekbri

Raya said:


> We did CRT one year. They had a special dessert which was Halloween themed (chocolate coffin cake with green grass frosting). I'd never managed to get into CRT, so it felt really magical to me. It did take up a lot of time and the interactions with the princesses seemed forced - probably because we were two grownups trying to eat a fancy dinner not kids who stopped everything to gawk.


This is the situation I'm in as well.  It is just my wife and I.  We went to MNSSHP in 2015 so it's not our first rodeo.  I am really torn on what to do with this.  On one hand the reservations are so hard to get its probably this one or don't go.  Would you do it again or would you just attend the party if you had the opportunity


----------



## eeyoreandtink

geekbri said:


> This is the situation I'm in as well.  It is just my wife and I.  We went to MNSSHP in 2015 so it's not our first rodeo.  I am really torn on what to do with this.  On one hand the reservations are so hard to get its probably this one or don't go.  Would you do it again or would you just attend the party if you had the opportunity


We have done CRT a couple of times and we're really not impressed either time. If you have never done it, the novelty of eating in the castle is nice, but the food isn't amazing, and I feel like Akerheus is a better value if seeing princesses is the goal. The interaction at CRT always seems rushed. I wouldn't spent party time on it.


----------



## Jays2013

Hello! We're going to be at our first MNSSHP on Halloween 2017 itself! So excited!

A question: DS9 is going as Indiana Jones. As such, he wants a whip. Now, if we coil it and tie it at his belt so it can't be removed, do you think that would fit within the costume rules? The most pertinent one is:

Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> How is the firework viewing from over by Gaston's Tavern? We haven't been to a party in a few years but I remember the fireworks being panoramic around the castle when we viewed them from near the hub. My kids want to commit most of the party time to rides and character meets instead of spending hours securing a perfect viewing spot, but I really love my Disney fireworks! Any suggestions for "good" spots that don't require an hour + to secure a spot? We plan on watching the parade in Frontierland if that matters any.


Yes, they're still panoramic so can be seen anywhere. Personally, I love watching from in front of the castle for the "full effect" but you can definitely see them from anywhere in the park. Back in New Fantasyland is a great area to watch - you feel like they you are in the middle of them!


----------



## jenhelgren

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, they're still panoramic so can be seen anywhere. Personally, I love watching from in front of the castle for the "full effect" but you can definitely see them from anywhere in the park. Back in New Fantasyland is a great area to watch - you feel like they you are in the middle of them!



Thanks! Where are some of the best unobstructed spots back in New Fantasyland? Is it still crowded enough back there to worry about securing an early spot? The only way we have ever watched any Magic Kingdom fireworks was looking toward the castle from the front and I am trying to visualize your comment. If we are behind the castle--is it possible to see the castle show/Tink and fireworks from any spots?


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> Thanks! Where are some of the best unobstructed spots back in New Fantasyland? Is it still crowded enough back there to worry about securing an early spot? The only way we have ever watched any Magic Kingdom fireworks was looking toward the castle from the front and I am trying to visualize your comment. If we are behind the castle--is it possible to see the castle show/Tink and fireworks from any spots?


No, you won't see any projections back there, though OUAT did not run on party nights last year (it was only out during MVMCP, so not sure if it will run on MNSSHP nights?). We've watched fireworks near SDMT and the Casey Jr splash pad as well as near the carousel, and all 3 provide great views of the fireworks themselves. I've also heard people mention the bridge to BOG, but can't speak from personal experience on that one.


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> OMG me too! I can't wait to see this years' design  Do you know about the time they usually announce it?



Last year MNSSHP merchandise was announced on August 12, 2016.  Merchandise Communications Manager Steve Miller did  an awesome job!  Link:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/

EDIT:  We might get an earlier view since the party starts in August.


----------



## Raya

geekbri said:


> Would you do it again or would you just attend the party if you had the opportunity


I would do it again. Here's why:

Food is important to me. I'm on a very restricted diet due to health issues, at Disney I ignore that. I don't want to get stuck eating whatever food I find. Why waste a "cheat" meal on cold fries?

I can't handle long periods of crazy heat (see medical issues) so a TS meal guarantees me a spot to sit, in air-conditioning. Without that I wouldn't get as much joy out of the rest of the party.

We've been to a party before, and know that we aren't missing anything we *love*. We're not interested in character photos (except for ghosts) or the Sanderson Sisters stage show. Why not have a great meal, which is something we do love, with that time?

The food at the TS places feels like part of the celebration. A coffin cake at dessert, a festive drink, little details like that add to the experience for me. A hot dog bolted down while racing to get to the next line does not feel special.

But, YMMV, I know lots of people that think "wasting" party time on TS is crazy. You get 8 hours (from 4pm to 12am) for me spending 25% of it being served great food is joy not a waste. I've got BoG (first time ever, so excited) and Tony's Town Square for MNSSHP, and the Garden View Tea Room followed by LTT for the Christmas party.


----------



## jriveiro724

Does anyone know when the 2017 MNSSHP Character lineup will be posted? We are attending the first party of the season and wanted to start doing the touring plans. Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

jriveiro724 said:


> Does anyone know when the 2017 MNSSHP Character lineup will be posted? We are attending the first party of the season and wanted to start doing the touring plans. Thanks!



Disney does NOT list Characters.  When they release the Party Map usually one to two days prior to the party it only has an icon showing where the Characters are located and not who they are.  Characters are confirmed by those attending the party or listed on the Disney app.  Here's a 2016 printable pdf from my planning thread [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]Post #3[/URL] please feel free print it out.


----------



## jriveiro724

FoxC63 said:


> Disney does NOT list Characters.  When they release the Party Map usually one to two days prior to the party it only has an icon showing where the Characters are located and not who they are.  Characters are confirmed by those attending the party or listed on the Disney app.  Here's a 2016 printable pdf from my planning thread Post #3 please feel free print it out.


Sounds good! Thank you!


----------



## disneyAndi14

LoveMMC said:


> Canadian dollar finally up so finally bought tickets for Aug 29th. So excited.


We are going to the same party, so happy there is a Party when we are there!


----------



## Texans_loyal

I have a BOG reservation for 4:30. Figured it won't take longer than an hour to eat and a way to get out of the sun for a bit. I would personally love to stand in line for the characters but there is no way with 3 girls under the age of 5.  It will be our first time at BOG dinner and i am so excited to take pics in our costumes!


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> I have a BOG reservation for 4:30. Figured it won't take longer than an hour to eat and a way to get out of the sun for a bit. I would personally love to stand in line for the characters but there is no way with 3 girls under the age of 5.  It will be our first time at BOG dinner and i am so excited to take pics in our costumes!



Use tag.  One parent stays in line while the other takes the kids.


----------



## Farro

So when did the parties start selling out last year?


----------



## FoxC63

Farro said:


> So when did the parties start selling out last year?



That info can be found on [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/#post-57150977"]Post #3[/URL] and here: 
http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


----------



## Texans_loyal

@FoxC63 do you think that will be a problem? i don't want anyone behind us to get upset.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Target has select toddler costumes 70% off. Disney and non Disney, doesn't get cheaper than this.

https://www.target.com/s?Nao=0&sort...9373&afid=Slickdeals LLC&ref=tgt_adv_xasd0002


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> @FoxC63 do you think that will be a problem? i don't want anyone behind us to get upset.



Absolutely not, please be sure to talk to the guests in front of you and behind.  Be honest and kind and you'll be set.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Texans_loyal said:


> @FoxC63 do you think that will be a problem? i don't want anyone behind us to get upset.


If you all plan to meet as one group, I don't think it's an issue. I have seen people get testy when one person saves a spot for several groups.


----------



## Amunet

FoxC63 said:


> Last year MNSSHP merchandise was announced on August 12, 2016.  Merchandise Communications Manager Steve Miller did  an awesome job!  Link:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ed-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2016/
> 
> EDIT:  We might get an earlier view since the party starts in August.



I was thinking it would be released earlier too! That'd be a great birthday present 

Edit: They released this information 21 days before the first part last year. If we apply that to this year, then they would announce on August 4th


----------



## FoxC63

eeyoreandtink said:


> If you all plan to meet as one group, I don't think it's an issue. I have seen people get testy when one person saves a spot for several groups.



This!  Absolutely agree!  For small families like @Texans_loyal that's one thing, but when you have larger families that includes extended family members this probably will become an issue and not just with the person behind you, other guests may not be so understanding.  Again be *honest* and *kind*.


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> I was thinking it would be released earlier too! That'd be a great birthday present



I'm not sure what happened at last years party but many posted the ornament was "Sold Out" during the early parties.  I don't know if Disney limited the item to 200 per party or if people were buying large quantities.  It was strange to read.  I'm pretty sure it was just the ornament maybe others can chime in with their experience...  None the less if there is something you have your heart set at purchasing get it early on.


----------



## Amunet

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure what happened at last years party but many posted the ornament was "Sold Out" during the early parties.  I don't know if Disney limited the item to 200 per party or if people were buying large quantities.  It was strange to read.  I'm pretty sure it was just the ornament maybe others can chime in with their experience...  None the less if there is something you have your heart set at purchasing get it early on.


I also updated my post about my estimate on when they would release.

I did go early last year and nabbed two of the magic bands and pins, but I also wasn't even paying attention to the ornaments. I will be visiting pretty early; September 10th


----------



## MrTriPod

Texans_loyal said:


> I have a BOG reservation for 4:30. Figured it won't take longer than an hour to eat and a way to get out of the sun for a bit. I would personally love to stand in line for the characters but there is no way with 3 girls under the age of 5.  It will be our first time at BOG dinner and i am so excited to take pics in our costumes!



I've seen some plans that include "tagging" on the 'MNSSHP 2017 My Party Plan' thread.


----------



## geekbri

Raya said:


> I would do it again. Here's why:
> 
> Food is important to me. I'm on a very restricted diet due to health issues, at Disney I ignore that. I don't want to get stuck eating whatever food I find. Why waste a "cheat" meal on cold fries?
> 
> I can't handle long periods of crazy heat (see medical issues) so a TS meal guarantees me a spot to sit, in air-conditioning. Without that I wouldn't get as much joy out of the rest of the party.
> 
> We've been to a party before, and know that we aren't missing anything we *love*. We're not interested in character photos (except for ghosts) or the Sanderson Sisters stage show. Why not have a great meal, which is something we do love, with that time?
> 
> The food at the TS places feels like part of the celebration. A coffin cake at dessert, a festive drink, little details like that add to the experience for me. A hot dog bolted down while racing to get to the next line does not feel special.
> 
> But, YMMV, I know lots of people that think "wasting" party time on TS is crazy. You get 8 hours (from 4pm to 12am) for me spending 25% of it being served great food is joy not a waste. I've got BoG (first time ever, so excited) and Tony's Town Square for MNSSHP, and the Garden View Tea Room followed by LTT for the Christmas party.


Thanks. I think I agree on all accounts. While I don't have health issues I eat carefully when not on vacation. For us we do not take many photos with characters so the party is all about parades, rides, and fireworks.  I believe with a 7:05 reservation all we will miss is a parade that will happen again and some ride time. CRT reservations and so hard to get. I feel like it's probably worth the hour or do.


----------



## CMNJ

Dockside said:


> Quick question.  We are going to the first Halloween Party on August 25th.  So we will be able to report back on any changes from previous years.  This is the first time we have gone to the MNSSHP.  One question we have is what time does the party exclusive merchandise go on sale?  Do we have to wait until 7pm or does it go on sale prior to 7pm?  Just trying to develop a touring plan strategy and was wondering what we can get done prior to 7pm other than a couple of meet and greets.





FeralCatRogue said:


> Stuff is not supposed to go out til after 7pm. They have a large amount in emporium and pins and stuff at hte frontierland pin traders. They will ask to see wristband when you go to purchase or even look at the stuff in emporium.


Last year I had read you could buy merchandise earlier than 7 (had to show wristband of course) so when we went in mid Oct we tried. My were able to get our party merchandise (shirts and a pin) at big top souvenirs while taking turns waiting in line for the dwarves. This was between 5:30 and 6 so it was definitely possible to get merchandise early last year.


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> No, you won't see any projections back there, though OUAT did not run on party nights last year (it was only out during MVMCP, so not sure if it will run on MNSSHP nights?). We've watched fireworks near SDMT and the Casey Jr splash pad as well as near the carousel, and all 3 provide great views of the fireworks themselves. I've also heard people mention the bridge to BOG, but can't speak from personal experience on that one.



We have watched wishes previously from the walkway from old fantasyland toward BOG (with ETWB on the left and 7DMT on the right) and that is a pretty good spot (if you can't be in front of the castle). Not sure if that is where you meant or the actual bridge between the check in area and the door to BOG.  I'd hazard a guess they don't allow too many people not dining at BOG to clog up the bridge/entrance watching fireworks. During the day they normally don't let you enter that bridge area without one of those roses showing you have a reservation since they have too many people who want to simply wander in and see the restaurant.


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> We have watched wishes previously from the walkway from old fantasyland toward BOG (with ETWB on the left and 7DMT on the right) and that is a pretty good spot (if you can't be in front of the castle). Not sure if that is where you meant or the actual bridge between the check in area and the door to BOG.  I'd hazard a guess they don't allow too many people not dining at BOG to clog up the bridge/entrance watching fireworks. During the day they normally don't let you enter that bridge area without one of those roses showing you have a reservation since they have too many people who want to simply wander in and see the restaurant.


Yes, I meant BY the bridge, not on it


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

How long are those of you who snagged Hallowishes Dessert Party reservations but are disappointed parade viewing is not included going to hang onto them? If it's a 100% done deal that there is no parade viewing (which unfortunately it sounds like it is), then I'm cancelling. And I guess I might as well do it now rather than later. Any reason to keep it at this point?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mommy2Corinne said:


> How long are those of you who snagged Hallowishes Dessert Party reservations but are disappointed parade viewing is not included going to hang onto them? If it's a 100% done deal that there is no parade viewing (which unfortunately it sounds like it is), then I'm cancelling. And I guess I might as well do it now rather than later. Any reason to keep it at this point?


 I dropped mine immediately LOL


----------



## Lynne G

Mommy, I cancelled mine.  I figured I could watch the later parade and finding a spot for fireworks I will just do.


----------



## FoxC63

Lynne G said:


> Mommy, I cancelled mine.  I figured I could watch the later parade and finding a spot for fireworks I will just do.



I'm actually surprised it's still sold out on Halloween night, I bet you most are not aware it does not include the parade.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

FoxC63 said:


> I'm actually surprised it's still sold out on Halloween night, I bet you most are not aware it does not include the parade.



I have a reservation for the Hallowishes dessert party on the 31st even though it doesn't include parade viewing. Mostly because I'm expecting Halloween night to be packed (I haven't been to MNSSHP, but I have been to a sold out Christmas party and we had trouble finding a good fireworks spot). Since I'm paying Halloween prices, this is my only party so I want to make sure I get a good view. We also did the dessert party during MVMCP a while back before it included parade viewing... so I honestly had no idea they started including it. 

I suppose we will be "wasting" party time to do the dessert party.. but we would have to stake out a spot an hour or 45 minutes beforehand regardless. At least now we can show up to the Terrace an hour before and sit and eat desserts. We met the dwarves and Jack and Sally at the Christmas party in 2015, so our only priorities are seeing Lots-O' Bear, Belle and Gaston, and maybe Pooh and friends and then watching the parade and fireworks.


----------



## Lynne G

FoxC63 said:


> I'm actually surprised it's still sold out on Halloween night, I bet you most are not aware it does not include the parade.




Oh I knew, I just thought they might have reconsidered, but the more I thought about the money, and did it before, I decided to cancel.


----------



## FoxC63

Lynne G said:


> Oh I knew, I just thought they might have reconsidered, but the more I thought about the money, and did it before, I decided to cancel.



I'm actually commenting on those who don't use the DIS or do research on their plans - we here are in the "know"


----------



## FoxC63

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I have a reservation for the Hallowishes dessert party on the 31st even though it doesn't include parade viewing. Mostly because I'm expecting Halloween night to be packed (I haven't been to MNSSHP, but I have been to a sold out Christmas party and we had trouble finding a good fireworks spot). Since I'm paying Halloween prices, this is my only party so I want to make sure I get a good view. We also did the dessert party during MVMCP a while back before it included parade viewing... so I honestly had no idea they started including it.
> 
> I suppose we will be "wasting" party time to do the dessert party.. but we would have to stake out a spot an hour or 45 minutes beforehand regardless. At least now we can show up to the Terrace an hour before and sit and eat desserts. We met the dwarves and Jack and Sally at the Christmas party in 2015, so our only priorities are seeing Lots-O' Bear, Belle and Gaston, and maybe Pooh and friends and then watching the parade and fireworks.



Did you like the view of the fireworks at the Terrace?  If it included the parade I could see how beneficial it would be.  Are you going alone?


----------



## FoxC63

*     WANTED - ALIVE!    *​
Single Party Goer

Looking forward to share our *Be Our Guest* Reservation on *Oct. 31st *at* 4pm.  *Must be single!
We are a family of three, two adults and one teen.  We'll be feasting on dessert only.  If interested please PM me.  First come, first served!

Please note, I will not add more than one person to our existing reservation.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

FoxC63 said:


> Did you like the view of the fireworks at the Terrace?  If it included the parade I could see how beneficial it would be.  Are you going alone?



We like the view of Wishes from the Terrace, but the view from the Terrace for the new Happily Ever After Fireworks is awful. I assume Hallowishes will be similar to Wishes but Halloween themed? At least that's how the fireworks at the Christmas party were and the view was pretty good. 

I'll be with my family (parents and sister)


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Lynne G said:


> Mommy, I cancelled mine.  I figured I could watch the later parade and finding a spot for fireworks I will just do.



That was our plan as well


----------



## Cluelyss

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> We like the view of Wishes from the Terrace, but the view from the Terrace for the new Happily Ever After Fireworks is awful. I assume Hallowishes will be similar to Wishes but Halloween themed? At least that's how the fireworks at the Christmas party were and the view was pretty good.
> 
> I'll be with my family (parents and sister)


Yes, very similar to Wishes or the MVMCP show. View is "ok" from the terrace, but you still have trees blocking some of the castle and the fireworks remain offcenter. It's a great view of the 360° bursts, though!


----------



## hultrain

Costume question here. I know adults cannot wear masks. I was going to go as Mr Incredible and face paint his eye mask. Is that ok?


----------



## hultrain

Sorry, another noob question here. I have bought my tickets and selected the "print from home" option. Do I just bring these paper tickets with me to get into the party, or do I have to trade the paper tickets for plastic ones first? Or, can I just use my Magic Band?


----------



## Lynne G

hultrain said:


> Sorry, another noob question here. I have bought my tickets and selected the "print from home" option. Do I just bring these paper tickets with me to get into the party, or do I have to trade the paper tickets for plastic ones first? Or, can I just use my Magic Band?



You should be able to use your Magic Band without issue.  You should be able to see the ticket in your MDE.  If not, make sure it's in there, so it will then be on your Magic Band.  While I have never had issue with my Magic Band entering, I always carry my paper (though I had and have a plastic one from snail mail) with me, just in case.  Maybe not carry it with you, but I'd take it with me on vacation just in case.  Can always take a picture of it with your phone too.  That's what I did, picture of the back of my plastic card, so I can see the numbers if I need to.  There's no reason to exchange to plastic unless you want to.  The card I have is nothing special.  Have fun.


----------



## kizmet311

So, I had no idea until I read this thread that I could book ADRs for dinner during the party!  Would it be worth it to get an ADR for BOG during the party?  As of right now, I was only able to get an ADR for BOG for breakfast for half of our party.  I know some would see that as wasting time, but if it's our only chance to eat at BOG with the Beast, would it be worth it?  Assuming, of course, that there are any reservations left.  I asked my travel agent to purchase my NSSHP tickets this morning, because we just decided which day to go, but she hasn't responded to me yet.

Also, forgive me for asking something that might be redundant (I just joined the forum today), but is the first post in this thread correct that Splash Mountain will NOT be open during the NSSHP?  If it's not, I probably need to get a FP for it on one of our two MK days.


----------



## hultrain

kizmet311 said:


> So, I had no idea until I read this thread that I could book ADRs for dinner during the party!  Would it be worth it to get an ADR for BOG during the party?  As of right now, I was only able to get an ADR for BOG for breakfast for half of our party.  I know some would see that as wasting time, but if it's our only chance to eat at BOG with the Beast, would it be worth it?  Assuming, of course, that there are any reservations left.  I asked my travel agent to purchase my NSSHP tickets this morning, because we just decided which day to go, but she hasn't responded to me yet.
> 
> Also, forgive me for asking something that might be redundant (I just joined the forum today), but is the first post in this thread correct that Splash Mountain will NOT be open during the NSSHP?  If it's not, I probably need to get a FP for it on one of our two MK days.


I'm pretty sure Splash is down for refurb for most if not all of the MNSSHP dates


----------



## bethbuchall

kizmet311 said:


> Also, forgive me for asking something that might be redundant (I just joined the forum today), but is the first post in this thread correct that Splash Mountain will NOT be open during the NSSHP?  If it's not, I probably need to get a FP for it on one of our two MK days.



Splash will be closed for refurbishment from August 28th-November 16th.


----------



## kizmet311

bethbuchall said:


> Splash will be closed for refurbishment from August 28th-November 16th.



Oh, that is going to suck!  I knew it was closing in August, but was hoping it would be back open by the time we got there.  My stepdaughter is going to be so disappointed.  I guess I need to find the thread that talks about attraction closures to try to prevent further disappointment.  She and I looked at the rides online the other day so I could get an idea of what she likes and I might need to get FPS for and of course, Splash was at the top of her list.


----------



## FoxC63

hultrain said:


> Costume question here. I know adults cannot wear masks. I was going to go as Mr Incredible and face paint his eye mask. Is that ok?



Yep!  Perfect solution.  You can bring a mask with you for photos, not sure if that would work better for you.


----------



## FoxC63

kizmet311 said:


> So, I had no idea until I read this thread that I could book ADRs for dinner during the party!  Would it be worth it to get an ADR for BOG during the party?  As of right now, I was only able to get an ADR for BOG for breakfast for half of our party.  I know some would see that as wasting time, but if it's our only chance to eat at BOG with the Beast, would it be worth it?  Assuming, of course, that there are any reservations left.  I asked my travel agent to purchase my MNSSHP tickets this morning, because we just decided which day to go, but she hasn't responded to me yet.



This is really subjective.  You'll have to decide if this is right for you and your family.  It does take up time about an hour to eat & take photo with Beast provided you get to see him right after your meal.  He takes breaks so you might end up waiting?

Good luck & have fun!


----------



## bluecastle

kizmet311 said:


> Oh, that is going to suck!  I knew it was closing in August, but was hoping it would be back open by the time we got there.  My stepdaughter is going to be so disappointed.  I guess I need to find the thread that talks about attraction closures to try to prevent further disappointment.  She and I looked at the rides online the other day so I could get an idea of what she likes and I might need to get FPS for and of course, Splash was at the top of her list.



Been there and learned the hard way! On our first trip as a family, my DD was 3 and we looked at Birnbaum's book together ( it was 1990, not a huge internet thing going on) and we were excited to go on It's a Small World. We really built it up. We got there and there's a sign saying it was being refurbished for our future enjoyment! I didn't realize then that we would be going several more times, but I did resolve that that would never happen again! There was a phone number you could call then to find out about closures and until I discovered internet planning, around 1996, I always called before we left!
I highly recommend subscribing/following a few threads here, especially the News and Rumors ones and any for your particular resort. It's good you found out before your trip! Happy Planning!


----------



## Cluelyss

Just a heads up....have read in several Facebook groups today that FPs booked with a MNSSHP ticket are being cancelled. Reports are the last day of FPs are being eliminated (regardless of which date your party falls on) due to a lack of active ticket media for the # of FP days booked. Apparently cancelling the last day of FPs is the arbitrary solution. Sadly, someone lost their FOP FP this way, and while a call to IT was able to reinstate the AK FPs (after cancelling the MK ones), the CM was adamant that party tickets could not be used for FP booking this year. YMMV, but for those of you who've had success booking on your tickets so far, watch your account!


----------



## Stuarotra

Cluelyss said:


> Just a heads up....have read in several Facebook groups today that FPs booked with a MNSSHP ticket are being cancelled. Reports are the last day of FPs are being eliminated (regardless of which date your party falls on) due to a lack of active ticket media for the # of FP days booked. Apparently cancelling the last day of FPs is the arbitrary solution. Sadly, someone lost their FOP FP this way, and while a call to IT was able to reinstate the AK FPs (after cancelling the MK ones), the CM was adamant that party tickets could not be used for FP booking this year. YMMV, but for those of you who've had success booking on your tickets so far, watch your account!


Did this just start today? So far mine are still there. But I will keep checking. I purchased an additional day and really couldn't decide if I should use it to get into the MK early. Our fight arrives at 9:45. Or use it on my last day. I decided to use it on the last day to not waste 3 FP+. We got a package from a TA and it has a water park option. We were just going to waste that one but we may do that on our last day if they remove the FP+. I will post here if I see that they are cancelled.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Just a heads up....have read in several Facebook groups today that FPs booked with a MNSSHP ticket are being cancelled. Reports are the last day of FPs are being eliminated (regardless of which date your party falls on) due to a lack of active ticket media for the # of FP days booked. Apparently cancelling the last day of FPs is the arbitrary solution. Sadly, someone lost their FOP FP this way, and while a call to IT was able to reinstate the AK FPs (after cancelling the MK ones), the CM was adamant that party tickets could not be used for FP booking this year. YMMV, but for those of you who've had success booking on your tickets so far, watch your account!



Any word on when the last FP can be booked on a regular park day on a party night?

Awesome, so just to recap Disney eliminated the parade from the Dessert Package and their eliminating FP.  Hmmm


----------



## bethbuchall

Cluelyss said:


> Just a heads up....have read in several Facebook groups today that FPs booked with a MNSSHP ticket are being cancelled. Reports are the last day of FPs are being eliminated (regardless of which date your party falls on) due to a lack of active ticket media for the # of FP days booked. Apparently cancelling the last day of FPs is the arbitrary solution. Sadly, someone lost their FOP FP this way, and while a call to IT was able to reinstate the AK FPs (after cancelling the MK ones), the CM was adamant that party tickets could not be used for FP booking this year. YMMV, but for those of you who've had success booking on your tickets so far, watch your account!



We have a day on our Hopper tickets for party day which we'll use to rope drop another park before some rest time, but our FastPasses are set for Magic Kingdom (3:20-4:20, 4:25-5:25, 5:25-6:25). So, do I need to make sure that I enter MK using my regular ticket first to make sure that those FastPasses are valid? If I enter through a line that isn't marked for the party, will it use the regular ticket? Then I can check in for the party after that? Should I make sure that we enter before party guests are allowed in to make sure?


----------



## Bex258

So Fastpass day was today, got all my fastpasse's, even got a morning FoP. 

Costume Update: I made my wristbands and then realised I'd made them too loose around my wrist. I have given spare fabric to a coworker who is really good a sewing so she can make some new ones because I got a bit fed up with them.

I've started making my Judy Hopps ears, just to add the fake fur to them.





Went to reset my Flickr account because I forgot the login and it gave me a second account.....


----------



## MeghanTy

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Hey everyone... I've been reading this thread for a while now in preparation for our first MNSSHP!
> 
> We are doing October 27th-Nov 5th for  our first visit to the F&W festival, the Halloween party on Halloween (!!!) and my DFTW planning session for my April 2018 Disney wedding
> 
> I read the first post and I understand no full length princess dresses are allowed, but does it have to be touching the ground to be considered "full length"? For example, I'm thinking about going as Rapunzel with maybe a tea length skirt (hits between the ankle and knee). Is that still considered too long? I don't want to be denied entry!!
> 
> TIA!


I do not have an answer to your question, but just wanted to say that we will be there on Halloween as well! lol


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> Any word on when the last FP can be booked on a regular park day on a party night?
> 
> Awesome, so just to recap Disney eliminated the parade from the Dessert Package and their eliminating FP.  Hmmm



Are they trying to make the parties less crowded?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Cluelyss said:


> Just a heads up....have read in several Facebook groups today that FPs booked with a MNSSHP ticket are being cancelled. Reports are the last day of FPs are being eliminated (regardless of which date your party falls on) due to a lack of active ticket media for the # of FP days booked. Apparently cancelling the last day of FPs is the arbitrary solution. Sadly, someone lost their FOP FP this way, and while a call to IT was able to reinstate the AK FPs (after cancelling the MK ones), the CM was adamant that party tickets could not be used for FP booking this year. YMMV, but for those of you who've had success booking on your tickets so far, watch your account!



I wonder what will happen if you have ticket entitlements available, but do not use them to enter the park. We will still have NE tickets with days remaining that will work to book FP+, but we don't plan on using a regular ticket on our party day.


----------



## kizmet311

Sorry, newbie here...what is FOP?  I need to learn these abbreviations!


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> Just a heads up....have read in several Facebook groups today that FPs booked with a MNSSHP ticket are being cancelled. Reports are the last day of FPs are being eliminated (regardless of which date your party falls on) due to a lack of active ticket media for the # of FP days booked. Apparently cancelling the last day of FPs is the arbitrary solution. Sadly, someone lost their FOP FP this way, and while a call to IT was able to reinstate the AK FPs (after cancelling the MK ones), the CM was adamant that party tickets could not be used for FP booking this year. YMMV, but for those of you who've had success booking on your tickets so far, watch your account!


Wow! Well, thanks for the heads up. I guess this means I will now be watching my FP+ like a hawk. My last day is AK and it's the day I was able to get FOP. It's still there. My MNSSHP is our arrival day. If FP+s with party tickets are not allowed, I would like to know so I can cancel my MNSSHP FP+. I certainly don't want my only FOP FP+ cancelled. There's no communication coming from Disney on this. They have not said if FP+ are or are not allowed with the party ticket.

I have a comp ticket from last year's hurricane park closings that I have not linked to my account because I did not want to deal with "prioritizing." I may need to add them to my account.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry, newbie here...what is FOP?  I need to learn these abbreviations!


Flight of Passage


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So if I make FP+ for DHS in the morning before MNSSHP it may get canceled??


----------



## vinotinto

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So if I make FP+ for DHS in the morning before MNSSHP it may get canceled??


Only applies to those who are using the MNSSHP ticket to make FP+. If you have a ticket to cover that day, you are OK.


----------



## vinotinto

I wonder if we'll still be allowed to enter at 4:00 pm? Otherwise, I don't understand why the party entrance ticket would not be allowed for FP+.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I will also be watching mine! My FP are still all there. I did a screenshot of my selections in case they disappear and have to fight about it!  I have a 7DMT on our last day that I don't want to lose!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Stressing the FP thing! Do you guys think they're not gonna let folks in early this year???


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

vinotinto said:


> Only applies to those who are using the MNSSHP ticket to make FP+. If you have a ticket to cover that day, you are OK.



That's a relief thank you


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> I wonder if we'll still be allowed to enter at 4:00 pm? Otherwise, I don't understand why the party entrance ticket would not be allowed for FP+.


Wondering if this is the reason as well?


----------



## Lesley Wake

That FP issue is certainly worrisome. But it's weird that it has only happened to one person. I would have expected it to happen to everyone. Did they have any unique situations that could have caused that (reassigning tickets, etc)?

The whole early entry thing is also a concern. On the Disneyworld site it doesn't say anything about entry 3 hrs early (unless someone else has been able to find it). But the Disneyland party specifically mentions getting to be able to enter either park 3 hrs early (those tickets are more expensive but allow park hopping before the party because of the new Carsland Halloween decorations).


----------



## Cluelyss

Lesley Wake said:


> That FP issue is certainly worrisome. But it's weird that it has only happened to one person. I would have expected it to happen to everyone. Did they have any unique situations that could have caused that (reassigning tickets, etc)?
> 
> The whole early entry thing is also a concern. On the Disneyworld site it doesn't say anything about entry 3 hrs early (unless someone else has been able to find it). But the Disneyland party specifically mentions getting to be able to enter either park 3 hrs early (those tickets are more expensive but allow park hopping before the party because of the new Carsland Halloween decorations).


It was more than one person. But the person I was specifically referring to, who first reported it, did not have any unique situations that I could tell. She even reported booking her party date last, as many of us have had to do. There were also others saying they have not been able to book FPs on their party tickets at all, no matter what order they schedule. So there's definitely something odd going on this year.

ETA: WDW has never "publicized" the early entry, its just always been something that's happened unofficially. It certainly helps with crowd control, to have party goers arriving over a 3 hour period instead of all at 7. And the "party dining" begins earlier than 7, so there will at least be folks allowed in at 6. But I'm wondering if that will be the new early arrival, especially since the park is scheduled to close at 6 on MVMCP days. And would also make sense why they are eliminating FPs on party tickets, since you'd only have a half hour of "park time" (6-6:30) during which to potentially schedule something.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> It was more than one person. But the person I was specifically referring to, who first reported it, did not have any unique situations that I could tell. She even reported booking her party date last, as many of us have had to do. There were also others saying they have not been able to book FPs on their party tickets at all, no matter what order they schedule. So there's definitely something odd going on this year.
> 
> ETA: WDW has never "publicized" the early entry, its just always been something that's happened unofficially. It certainly helps with crowd control, to have party goers arriving over a 3 hour period instead of all at 7. And the "party dining" begins earlier than 7, so there will at least be folks allowed in at 6. But I'm wondering if that will be the new early arrival, especially since the park is scheduled to close at 6 on MVMCP days. And would also make sense why they are eliminating FPs on party tickets, since you'd only have a half hour of "park time" (6-6:30) during which to potentially schedule something.



Does this mean that characters like Jack and Sally won't be out early for M&G if guests are not allowed in early with party tickets? If so, I can imagine very long wait for characters this year. I really hope not!


----------



## vinotinto

The thing is we are all speculating at this point because Disney has not indicated any information either way. Nowhere can I find that you *can* enter at 4:00 pm, or that you can *not* enter at 4:00 pm like previous years. Nowhere can I find that you *can* make 1 FP+ or 2 FP+ or 3 FP+ with your party ticket or that you can *not.* And that is what is bothering me about this. If they indicate it somewhere, then I make decisions accordingly. Maybe, I'll add a day to my tickets. Or maybe I will cancel my park ADR. Or maybe I will decide to do something different with my afternoon. But, the lack any information is what does not sit right with me.

My FP+ for the last day are still there. We are going to the party on Sept 1st. I wonder if they are deleting FP+ in the order of the party dates?


----------



## Farro

vinotinto said:


> Wow! Well, thanks for the heads up. I guess this means I will now be watching my FP+ like a hawk. My last day is AK and it's the day I was able to get FOP. It's still there. My MNSSHP is our arrival day. If FP+s with party tickets are not allowed, I would like to know so I can cancel my MNSSHP FP+. I certainly don't want my only FOP FP+ cancelled. There's no communication coming from Disney on this. They have not said if FP+ are or are not allowed with the party ticket.
> 
> I have a comp ticket from last year's hurricane park closings that I have not linked to my account because I did not want to deal with "prioritizing." I may need to add them to my account.



I don't understand. Why they would they cancel your fast passes for Animal Kingdom on a different day than the party? I thought they were cancelling fast passes for those who made them during the party with their party ticket.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> I don't understand. Why they would they cancel your fast passes for Animal Kingdom on a different day than the party? I thought they were cancelling fast passes for those who made them during the party with their party ticket.


I think the issue is that they are *not* manually deleting FastPasses, but that the party ticket media was not considered a "valid" ticket media for FP+. So, for example, instead of 5 days of "valid" ticket media, you now only have 4 days of "valid" ticket media. When that happens, it goes sequentially, so your last day of FP+ is the one impacted.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

vinotinto said:


> The thing is we are all speculating at this point because Disney has not indicated any information either way. Nowhere can I find that you *can* enter at 4:00 pm, or that you can *not* enter at 4:00 pm like previous years. Nowhere can I find that you *can* make 1 FP+ or 2 FP+ or 3 FP+ with your party ticket or that you can *not.* And that is what is bothering me about this. If they indicate it somewhere, then I make decisions accordingly. Maybe, I'll add a day to my tickets. Or maybe I will cancel my park ADR. Or maybe I will decide to do something different with my afternoon. But, the lack any information is what does not sit right with me.
> 
> My FP+ for the last day are still there. We are going to the party on Sept 1st. I wonder if they are deleting FP+ in the order of the party dates?



Right. Even if it was never official, it is a system that is very well known and expected. I thought I remembered seeing a Disney Parks Blog post one year mentioning that you can get in early (not the FP+ issue). I know I have seen it on Disney park moms, but that is not official.

If they are going to make a change regarding 4:00 entry, it needs to be officially announced.


----------



## Elizamarie763

Oh boy. All of my FP+ are still there but now I'm really nervous; I have a BOG ADR on my party day at 5 so I was counting on being able to get in at 4


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Where exactly are people reporting problems with this?  I have not seen anyone personally report it on here yet or on other Disney forum sites that I follow.  I wonder if it is slowly rolling out....  Just curious/concerned and I'd like to read more as I'd like to know more about this FP problem.  Is it like a private facebook group or something?


----------



## Charolette

Oh man I have BOG booking for 530 on our party day & this is the ADR my family is most looking forward to so this is worrying me too. Hope this turns out to not be an issue.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Charolette said:


> Oh man I have BOG booking for 530 on our party day & this is the ADR my family is most looking forward to so this is worrying me too. Hope this turns out to not be an issue.


An extra ticket day is pretty cheap on a longer trip. If party tickets aren't good until 7, it might be worth the extra $10-20 per person to keep the adr.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

hultrain said:


> Costume question here. I know adults cannot wear masks. I was going to go as Mr Incredible and face paint his eye mask. Is that ok?


I've done full face makeup for quite a few years now. If you go that route though I'd say get stagemakeup and a setting spray or its gonna just drip off in the heat. I find mehron aq paradise to work best for the paint and a few graftobian setting spray  spritz keeps mine on for the entire party.


----------



## kizmet311

So, can you make dining reservations during the party?  I just purchased my tickets and linked them to MDX, but it still only shows dining reservations available up until 6:00 on the MNSSHP date.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

kizmet311 said:


> So, can you make dining reservations during the party?  I just purchased my tickets and linked them to MDX, but it still only shows dining reservations available up until 6:00 on the MNSSHP date.


There is a separate area on the WDW site this year for booking ADRs during the party.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


----------



## Charolette

eeyoreandtink said:


> An extra ticket day is pretty cheap on a longer trip. If party tickets aren't good until 7, it might be worth the extra $10-20 per person to keep the adr.


My DH & I have AP's so won't be a problem the rest of my family purchased the Canadian ticket offer that is no longer out & im not sure if I can add a day on to those tickets or will have to purchase a full price 1 day ticket! Will wait & see & hope we still get 4 o'clock entry!


----------



## kizmet311

prettypatchesmsu said:


> There is a separate area on the WDW site this year for booking ADRs during the party.  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

kizmet311 said:


> Oh, that is going to suck!  I knew it was closing in August, but was hoping it would be back open by the time we got there.  My stepdaughter is going to be so disappointed.  I guess I need to find the thread that talks about attraction closures to try to prevent further disappointment.  She and I looked at the rides online the other day so I could get an idea of what she likes and I might need to get FPS for and of course, Splash was at the top of her list.


Here is this that you can use http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm  (last updated 7/19) 

You won't be able to get a FP for any of the rides/attractions that are under refurb until a firm reopening date has been set.



kizmet311 said:


> Sorry, newbie here...what is FOP?  I need to learn these abbreviations!


Here's this list http://www.wdwinfo.com/abbreviations.htm Just know sometimes posters use abbreviations not on this list or use different ones.

Flight of Passage= FoP or FOP, Na'vi River Journey=NRJ or RJ, and Rivers of Light=ROL or RoL have not been added to the list yet though. 

Don't hesitate to ask though. It can take some getting used to


----------



## Maggie'sMom

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I wonder what will happen if you have ticket entitlements available, but do not use them to enter the park. We will still have NE tickets with days remaining that will work to book FP+, but we don't plan on using a regular ticket on our party day.



This is what I'm wondering.  When I was booking my FP+, I had 7 ticket days plus my MNSSHP ticket under our names.  I couldn't book the 8th day of FP+.  Due to some ticket specials I had taken advantage of, I had extra tickets under ticket holder profiles so I switched those tickets over to our official profiles to make the last day of FP+.  I thought the issue was just a glitch in the system which would get worked out.  But now I'm concerned.  I could prioritize the tickets so I could keep the ones I don't plan on using on my profile to protect my FP+ for all my park days, but if I try to use those FP+ when I've only used my party ticket to enter the park, am I risking creating an issue?


----------



## hiroMYhero

Maggie'sMom said:


> This is what I'm wondering.  When I was booking my FP+, I had 7 ticket days plus my MNSSHP ticket under our names.  I couldn't book the 8th day of FP+.  Due to some ticket specials I had taken advantage of, I had extra tickets under ticket holder profiles so I switched those tickets over to our official profiles to make the last day of FP+.  I thought the issue was just a glitch in the system which would get worked out.  But now I'm concerned.  I could prioritize the tickets so I could keep the ones I don't plan on using on my profile to protect my FP+ for all my park days, but if I try to use those FP+ when I've only used my party ticket to enter the park, am I risking creating an issue?


If Disney is deeming Party Tickets as invalid entitlements for FPs, using the booked FPs will cause your (each) MDE Profile to be flagged.

If you enter MK using the Party Ticket, when you redeem a booked FP the FP system will know you did not use a valid ticket to enter the park. This will cause the "flag." Multiple instances of flagging does lead to your Profiles being locked.


----------



## doggydoc

Charolette said:


> Oh man I have BOG booking for 530 on our party day & this is the ADR my family is most looking forward to so this is worrying me too. Hope this turns out to not be an issue.



I have a BOG ressie for 6:15 that specifically says MNSSHP Dining @ BOG. They are are going to let me in early or I will know the reason why.

Getting that reservation was one of the few remaining reasons why I am going to the party since they canceled the preferred parade viewing. It was the only way I could see to definitely get a BOG dinner, the one thing my wife stated she definitely wanted to do.


----------



## AngelDisney

Charolette said:


> My DH & I have AP's so won't be a problem the rest of my family purchased the Canadian ticket offer that is no longer out & im not sure if I can add a day on to those tickets or will have to purchase a full price 1 day ticket! Will wait & see & hope we still get 4 o'clock entry!


If you add a day or two, you will lose the Canadian discount since you need to pay the difference between the ticket price and the current gate price before adding on days.


----------



## Cluelyss

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Where exactly are people reporting problems with this?  I have not seen anyone personally report it on here yet or on other Disney forum sites that I follow.  I wonder if it is slowly rolling out....  Just curious/concerned and I'd like to read more as I'd like to know more about this FP problem.  Is it like a private facebook group or something?


I've read reports in 3 separate Facebook groups in the last 2 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

doggydoc said:


> I have a BOG ressie for 6:15 that specifically says MNSSHP Dining @ BOG. They are are going to let me in early or I will know the reason why.
> 
> Getting that reservation was one of the few remaining reasons why I am going to the party since they canceled the preferred parade viewing. It was the only way I could see to definitely get a BOG dinner, the one thing my wife stated she definitely wanted to do.


They will for sure honor the "party dining" reservations that they opened - which has led to speculation of a 6 pm enter vs the prior 4 pm. Again, this is all speculation. And as of right now, while a handful of people have reported having their FPs cancelled, most are reporting no issues (yet). Unfortunately, we will likely not have a definitive answer on entry time until the first party. The 4 pm entry time was never publicized by Disney anywhere, so they may see no need to publically announce that it's changing (unfair, yes, but all verbiage relating to the party start time is officially 7).


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Cluelyss said:


> I've read reports in 3 separate Facebook groups in the last 2 days.


Oh ok!  I'm not in any of the facebook groups.  Well keep us posted then


----------



## DonaldDuck77

hiroMYhero said:


> If Disney is deeming Party Tickets as invalid entitlements for FPs, using the booked FPs will cause your (each) MDE Profile to be flagged.
> 
> If you enter MK using the Party Ticket, when you redeem a booked FP the FP system will know you did not use a valid ticket to enter the park. This will cause the "flag." Multiple instances of flagging does lead to your Profiles being locked.



And again, we need to have some warning ahead of time. Just like we did with SDFP and CPFP. It was a "glitch" or "cheat" that many were taking advantage of "within the rules". Now, for years we have been able to make FP+ reservations using party tickets only. This has been published on just about any unofficial Disney website there is as a party perk. If this is suddenly taken away, we need an announcement. Not just the typical Disney silence and "hope no one gets mad".


----------



## Maggie'sMom

hiroMYhero said:


> If Disney is deeming Party Tickets as invalid entitlements for FPs, using the booked FPs will cause your (each) MDE Profile to be flagged.
> 
> If you enter MK using the Party Ticket, when you redeem a booked FP the FP system will know you did not use a valid ticket to enter the park. This will cause the "flag." Multiple instances of flagging does lead to your Profiles being locked.



I guess I'll just keep an eye out on this issue to see if they reverse course on allowing the party tickets to be valid for FP+.  Then make the decision if I just want to add an extra day to our tickets and head to the MK earlier that day with our regular tickets.  Bummer.


----------



## bethbuchall

hiroMYhero said:


> If Disney is deeming Party Tickets as invalid entitlements for FPs, using the booked FPs will cause your (each) MDE Profile to be flagged.
> 
> If you enter MK using the Party Ticket, when you redeem a booked FP the FP system will know you did not use a valid ticket to enter the park. This will cause the "flag." Multiple instances of flagging does lead to your Profiles being locked.



So, if I have valid admission for the day (Hopper ticket that I'll using in a different park in the morning), will I be ok to use my FPs that I have scheduled in MK if I enter using the Party Ticket or do I need to make sure that I enter MK using my hopper?

I asked on the FP thread, and someone responded that FPs are assigned to the profile, not the ticket and that I'd be ok as long as I used a ticket assigned to that profile to enter the park.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bethbuchall said:


> if I enter using the Party Ticket or do I need to make sure that I enter MK using my hopper?


I would suggest entering MK through a regular entrance touchpoint so the MK FP system knows you've entered with a valid ticket.

You can always pick up your Party wristband at one of the inside the park locations.

I need to go to the other thread to post that each park has its own FP system that is not linked to other parks. MK's FP system will not know you used your ticket at DHS in the morning. The FP system meshes with the MK entrance info to determine whether or not you are using a FP that is directly linked to a Ticket used for MK entrance.


----------



## FoxC63

Lesley Wake said:


> The whole early entry thing is also a concern.



Why?  Disney has OFFICIALLY listed in their crappy excuse for a lame "Premium" Dessert Party:  

*Know Before You Go*
View check-in times and other important information before attending the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party.

*Check-In Times and Locations*

Guests may also check-in directly at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at *4:00 PM.*
WDW Official Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/


----------



## bethbuchall

hiroMYhero said:


> I would suggest entering MK through a regular entrance touchpoint so the MK FP system knows you've entered with a valid ticket.
> 
> You can always pick up your Party wristband at one of the inside the park locations.
> 
> I need to go to the other thread to post that each park has its own FP system that is not linked to other parks. MK's FP system will not know you used your ticket at DHS in the morning. The FP system meshes with the MK entrance info to determine whether or not you are using a FP that is directly linked to a Ticket used for MK entrance.



Thank you! That's what I'll do to play it safe. I don't want to waste time trying to get my account unlocked.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> Why?  Disney has OFFICIALLY listed in their crappy excuse for a lame "Premium" Dessert Party:
> 
> *Know Before You Go*
> View check-in times and other important information before attending the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party.
> 
> *Check-In Times and Locations*
> 
> Guests may also check-in directly at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at *4:00 PM.*
> WDW Official Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/



Thank you for continuing to post this whenever another early entry concern pops up. There is no official statement about 4:00 entry, but it is certainly implied in this. It is like everyone knows it internally, so there is no harm in posting something like this. I don't know that early entry is a concern. Now FP+ usage might be. But I still think they can either say nothing as long as it is still allowed OR announce that it will officially no longer be allowed. They can't just let this one slip away quietly.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Something I did notice, if you have a MDE account with only a party ticket, you cannot book FPs with it. The only way to book FPs (for now) is the way we have been doing it-book all FPs on regular days, then book on the party day, all with the same account.


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Thank you for continuing to post this whenever another early entry concern pops up. There is no official statement about 4:00 entry, but it is certainly implied in this. It is like everyone knows it internally, so there is no harm in posting something like this. I don't know that early entry is a concern. Now FP+ usage might be. But I still think they can either say nothing as long as it is still allowed OR announce that it will officially no longer be allowed. They can't just let this one slip away quietly.



It most certainly is OFFICIAL. 

Disney not mentioning the parade in this years dessert party did "slip away quietly" obviously not enough people responded and it does matter.  If were allowing things to slip away it puts Disney in the position of taking away more including FastPasses on a party ticket.  We hear the typical response, I added the ADR but now I'll just cancel.  Doing nothing solves nothing.

How many here are willing to forward an email if they take away FP on party tickets?  We'll hear the same excuse, I'll just buy another day because it's cheaper or my favorite, I don't think emails have an impact on Disney's decisions.

Can you ever remember when Disney put out negative "official" news?  They give it to the bloggers or make a "bubbly" post - see what we're giving you for X amount of money, which is always at an increase or worst, they leave it up to the CM's to deal with on the phone. 

We are allowing things to slip away quietly.


----------



## vinotinto

Lesley Wake said:


> Something I did notice, if you have a MDE account with only a party ticket, you cannot book FPs with it. The only way to book FPs (for now) is the way we have been doing it-book all FPs on regular days, then book on the party day, all with the same account.


Very interesting. This makes sense because they are enforcing their terms and conditions. This ensures you can only make 3 FPs per day (not 3 with your day tickets and another 3 with the party tickets).

It is very possible that WDW only wants to limit FPs with party tickets in case there are violations to their terms and conditions (i.e.,  making 3 FPs with day tickets and using a separate MDE account to book the party FPs) and that in the process of setting those limits, some accounts were impacted, potentially erroneously. Again, I just wished we had clear information/communications from WDW.


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> It most certainly is OFFICIAL.
> 
> Disney not mentioning the parade in this years dessert party did "slip away quietly" obviously not enough people responded and it does matter.  If were allowing things to slip away it puts Disney in the position of taking away more including FastPasses on a party ticket.  We hear the typically response, I added the ADR but now I'll just cancel.  Doing nothing solves nothing.
> 
> *How many here are willing to forward an email if they take away FP on party tickets?  *We'll hear the same excuse, I'll just buy another day because it's cheaper or my favorite, I don't think emails have an impact on Disney's decisions.
> 
> Can you ever remember when Disney put out negative "official" news?  They give it to the bloggers or make a "bubbly" post - see what we're giving you for X amount of money, which is always at an increase or worst, they leave it up to the CM's to deal with on the phone.
> 
> We are allowing things to slip away quietly.



I would email them. But, do we know for sure that they are taking the FPs with the party tickets away? It almost seems to me that they have been trying to put some limits in place that supports their Terms and Conditions and in setting up those limits, some things may not have gone the right way.

EDIT to add: I've emailed Guest Services in the past and have always received an answer or call. For example, two years ago, when the reports came in from the first parties that guests without wrist bands were allowed to stay, I emailed them and then received a call about it. It was before the party I went to, and they took it very seriously. The guests at the party I went all had wristbands. So, it was definitely worthwhile emailing about my concerns.


----------



## FoxC63

Lesley Wake said:


> Something I did notice, if you have a MDE account with only a party ticket, you cannot book FPs with it. The only way to book FPs (for now) is the way we have been doing it-book all FPs on regular days, then book on the party day, all with the same account.



Wait, what?!  Where are you seeing this?  Many have MDE account with only a party ticket and were able to book FP.  So far I'm being told their FP's have not been affected and this is not what @Cluelyss is seeing on FB, not sure where you're coming from.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> It almost seems to me that they have been trying to put some limits in place that supports their Terms and Conditions and in setting up those limits, some things may not have gone the right way.



 You're allowed to book 3 FP per day, period.  Many people attend just the party and have only purchased party tickets in their MDE accounts and book FP this does not in anyway violate the ToS.


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> You're allowed to book 3 FP per day, period.  Many people attend just the party and have only purchased party tickets in their MDE accounts and book FP this does not in anyway violate the ToS.


Indeed, but that is not what I am referring to. There may have been people last year who booked 3 FPs for their morning park, and then purchase their party tickets with a different MDE account and booked 3 FPs at MK for their party. So, 6 FPs total.


----------



## sharonabe

FoxC63 said:


> Why? Disney has OFFICIALLY listed in their crappy excuse for a lame "Premium" Dessert Party:
> 
> *Know Before You Go*
> View check-in times and other important information before attending the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party.
> 
> *Check-In Times and Locations*
> 
> Guests may also check-in directly at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at *4:00 PM*





DonaldDuck77 said:


> Thank you for continuing to post this whenever another early entry concern pops up. There is no official statement about 4:00 entry, but it is certainly implied in this. It is like everyone knows it internally, so there is no harm in posting something like this. I don't know that early entry is a concern. Now FP+ usage might be. But I still think they can either say nothing as long as it is still allowed OR announce that it will officially no longer be allowed. They can't just let this one slip away quietly.



But that same page of information also says this:
*
Valid theme park admission and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required and not included in package cost*

That says to me that if you want to check in early, aka 4 pm, you'll need a regular day ticket AND a party ticket.  Otherwise, you check in once the party has started. 
*
*


----------



## FoxC63

sharonabe said:


> But that same page of information also says this:
> *
> Valid theme park admission and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required and not included in package cost*
> 
> That says to me that if you want to check in early, aka 4 pm, you'll need a regular day ticket AND a party ticket.  Otherwise, you check in once the party has started.


That is a very good point!   Early August & September party goers definitely need to be cautious and stay on top of this thread. 

What I wonder is since Disney did not get a large response about the parade will they eliminate it from the Christmas party next year?


----------



## FoxC63

Can you imagine the line to get into the park with just a Party Ticket.  I fervently believe we'll be able to get in at 4pm if not sooner.  There is a whole history about how Disney did parties in the past, I cannot fathom they would resort to their old ways.  It didn't work back then and as more people are attending these parties I doubt this will change anytime soon.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> Indeed, but that is not what I am referring to. There may have been people last year who booked 3 FPs for their morning park, and then purchase their party tickets with a different MDE account and booked 3 FPs at MK for their party. So, 6 FPs total.



Since we have had no reports of FP being cancelled here from fellow DISers it remains questionable as to why FP's are being canceled.


----------



## Capang

FoxC63 said:


> Can you imagine the line to get into the park with just a Party Ticket.  I fervently believe we'll be able to get in at 4pm if not sooner.  There is a whole history about how Disney did parties in the past, I cannot fathom they would resort to their old ways.  It didn't work back then and as more people are attending these parties I doubt this will change anytime soon.


I hope you are right. We are only at WDW for an extended weekend and we're really hoping to squeeze in a few favorite rides before party festivities begin. We will only have a 2 day ticket and we only plan on using the party ticket  for MK. Aahhhh stress over first world problems...


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> That is a very good point!   Early August & September party goers definitely need to be cautious and stay on top of this thread.
> 
> What I wonder is since Disney did not get a large response about the parade will they eliminate it from the Christmas party next year?


It's not included this year either. No mention on this page 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/


----------



## Texans_loyal

wooosah 

let's all relax until the first Halloween party comes around. no use in worrying over something we don't know for sure is going to happen. have a backup plan just in case and hope Disney doesn't pull a fast one on us. btw none of my FPs have been deleted.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> It's not included this year either. No mention on this page
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/wishes-fireworks-holiday-dessert-party/


 I believe it was posted on their site that the parade was included via email from Disney and it was posted here as well.


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> wooosah
> 
> let's all relax until the first Halloween party comes around. no use in worrying over something we don't know for sure is going to happen. have a backup plan just in case and hope Disney doesn't pull a fast one on us. btw none of my FPs have been deleted.



I agree, nothing has been reported here.


----------



## kizmet311

Sorry if this has already been asked, but when will Disney list times for the party events such as the parade and the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular?  I booked a BOG ADR for 8:55, because it is all that's available and I wonder if that is an ok time to eat.  If we're coming out of BOG after dinner, are we going to be able to find a good spot to view HalloWishes?  Would we miss the parade or villain show?  Is it worth it to spend 45 minutes to an hour eating dinner during a special event when we could be enjoying short ride lines or meeting special characters?  I didn't even realize you could do ADRs with the party ticket or I would have bought my ticket as soon as they went on sale and done an ADR at 6:30 or 7.

PS - I was able to get a breakfast ADR for BOG, but only for half of my party, so technically two of us could eat at BOG at a different time if we should forego the party dinner ADR.  I know the Beast won't be there for breakfast, but I'm not sure my 5 yo would care. She might even be scared of him.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FoxC63 said:


> Wait, what?!  Where are you seeing this?  Many have MDE account with only a party ticket and were able to book FP.  So far I'm being told their FP's have not been affected and this is not what @Cluelyss is seeing on FB, not sure where you're coming from.


Hmm, maybe it's just my account then? I tried to create another profile on MDE, reassign my party ticket to that person, and "push" my FP into that profile. That way if the FP got taken away, they wouldn't start with my final day (which is AK). But if I did that, it would say there wasn't valid ticket media attached.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Can you meet Hades at the party? he's my favorite


----------



## AngelDisney

If your kid hasn't been to BOG, maybe it's worthwhile to have dinner there. 

In 2014, DD and I went to Villains Unleashed at DHS. Hollywood Brown Derby was villain themed with special party themed food and drink. The decor was cool and the food was wonderful. We really enjoyed the atmosphere. But we had to line up a bit before 6 for the restaurant to open at 7. After dinner, all the character M&G lines were already 1-2 hours long. It was advertised that we might get to ride rides with villains. We did ToT and TSM. There's no villain and TSM had a long line. We tried to line up for Captain Gantu whom was the only character DD wanted to meet but his line somehow was closed early. We watched a show and used zoom to take pictures of villains from afar. Fantasmic's villains preshow was very lame and we wasted time watching that as well. I felt we didn't do much at all. DD was disappointed of not being able to meet Captain Gantu. I felt I had failed her with a poor party plan. 

A few months ago I asked DD about the experience and told her that we should not have wasted party time on a meal and missed out on the party fun. She replied, "But that was the best part of the party!" I was surprised to hear that but had to admit that that dining experience was the most memorable for us both. We indeed enjoyed that the most. We Disney parents tend to overplan and want to do it all. To avoid future disappointments, I don't tell DD details of things we would do, so she won't feel disappointed if things don't happen as planned. If I hadn't told her that Captain Gantu would be there, she would not have been disappointed. What made it worse was Captain Gantu was meeting in a enclosed area. We could even get a peek of him. Kids think quite differently than adults.


----------



## kizmet311

AngelDisney said:


> If your kid hasn't been to BOG, maybe it's worthwhile to have dinner there.
> 
> In 2014, DD and I went to Villains Unleashed at DHS. Hollywood Brown Derby was villain themed with special party themed food and drink. The decor was cool and the food was wonderful. We really enjoyed the atmosphere. But we had to line up a bit before 6 for the restaurant to open at 7. After dinner, all the character M&G lines were already 1-2 hours long. It was advertised that we might get to ride rides with villains. We did ToT and TSM. There's no villain and TSM had a long line. We tried to line up for Captain Gantu whom was the only character DD wanted to meet but his line somehow was closed early. We watched a show and used zoom to take pictures of villains from afar. Fantasmic's villains preshow was very lame and we wasted time watching that as well. I felt we didn't do much at all. DD was disappointed of not being able to meet Captain Gantu. I felt I had failed her with a poor party plan.
> 
> A few months ago I asked DD about the experience and told her that we should not have wasted party time on a meal and missed out on the party fun. She replied, "But that was the best part of the party!" I was surprised to hear that but had to admit that that dining experience was the most memorable for us both. We indeed enjoyed that the most. We Disney parents tend to overplan and want to do it all. To avoid future disappointments, I don't tell DD details of things we would do, so she won't feel disappointed if things don't happen as planned. If I hadn't told her that Captain Gantu would be there, she would not have been disappointed. What made it worse was Captain Gantu was meeting in a enclosed area. We could even get a peek of him. Kids think quite differently than adults.



This is my 5 yo daughter's first trip to Disney, so she hasn't done anything before.  I have been to MK once for one day 6 years ago so I really haven't done anything either, other than People Mover, Philharmagic and the Monsters Inc Comedy Show.  I don't think I rode anything else the day we were there and we didn't do any character M&Gs.  We didn't do any dining that day other than grabbing some quick service for lunch.  We ate dinner outside of the park.

My husband and step-D (age 15) really only care about rides, although we will be doing most of our dining, parades, nighttime shows together, but split up for shows or M&Gs that they might not want to do.  So they would be hoping for some shorter ride lines at the party for attractions that may be extra busy during regular park hours.  Is there virtually no wait for the rides during MNSSHP?

So, for this trip, while my DD may want to trick or treat and I would want to watch the parade and Hocus Pocus show, I don't think she (or I) will care about meeting special Halloween characters UNLESS there are princesses at the Halloween party that aren't normally at MK or if the lines for say, Rapunzel and Elena are shorter than usual.  When will they announce or when can we find out which characters will be available for M&G?  Since our ADR for BOG wouldn't be until almost 9, we would have a good two hours of the party for rides and M&Gs, maybe some trick or treating, although I'm not sure how much we can get done in two hours.  Then assuming we can eat by 10 or so, we would have almost two hours after dinner.  If I knew that we could quickly meet Rapunzel and Elena during the party, then I might skip getting FP for them on another day.  I mainly don't want to miss any of the special parades, shows, or fireworks because of the time of my dining reservation, but there are no times out for Hocus Pocus or the Parade yet, just HalloWishes.

We are also doing Minnie's Seasonal Dine (Fantasmic package) the day before the Halloween party and it's my understanding that during October, Minnie and friends may be dressed in costume and the decor will be Halloween-themed so we'll get a little dose of Halloween there as well.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Lesley Wake said:


> Something I did notice, if you have a MDE account with only a party ticket, you cannot book FPs with it. The only way to book FPs (for now) is the way we have been doing it-book all FPs on regular days, then book on the party day, all with the same account.



This will be the case for three of us. We're only going to Universal and 2 MNSSHPs. However, we're staying at Shades of Green so won't be able to book FP until mid-August for our Sept trip - but I was wondering if there is anyone else on this thread who has ONLY MNSSHP tickets and was able (or not able) to book FP with them.

Last time, I booked FP for about 15 people, all doing different parks on different days (it was new and no one else wanted to deal with it).  I took a giant piece of posterboard and made a matrix of everyone's days and places and made the reservations.  This time, I was going to make the 18 people in our party place their own FPs!

Since we're all dressing as 1950's Mouseketeers, I was hoping to get fast passes for everyone to see Mickey right away when we enter.  Guess I'll find out in August when I go to book FP with nothing but MNSSHP media...


----------



## Travelgrrl

AngelDisney said:


> Kids think quite differently than adults.



Boy, isn't THAT the truth!  I took my son, his best friend (both age 11) and the best friends' mom to Disney once for a week. Gifts and attention were showered on the boys all week, mostly due to the friend requiring a wheelchair due to his disability. They rode all the major rides, spent time playing video games at EPCOT (a big deal back then), met Chewbacca, the Toy Story guys, and a bunch of new characters, rode Star Tours 4 times in a row without getting unbuckled once, and were lavished with attention from all the characters from Hercules during their parade.

I have a video where the boys are sitting in a hot tub at the end of the week and I asked them their favorite things. Son's friend's three favorite moments were: Hall of Presidents, American Adventure at EPCOT, and the nightly magic shows at our offsite hotel!  My son's were equally nerdy, with Hall of Presidents getting a shout out, too. 

Kids. You never know what'll delight them.


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> Can you meet Hades at the party? he's my favorite



Nope


----------



## River Country

mlee.sunny said:


> I don't know why I thought they did. Thank you! Also, it may be a dumb question but I can use my ddp credits for dinner, right?


I don't know if anyone else commented on this but 2 years ago I was at the last MNSSHP and the first MVMCP.  DD wanted Jack and Sally so that's who we lined up for at the Halloween Party and the Dwarves for Christmas.  The party started at 7 but the Dwarves came out at 6:30 and wristbands were required to get a picture.

Same went for Jack and Sally that year they came out about 40 minutes early and needed a wristband to get in.  That's when they were at the big top


----------



## waydownunder

Mommy2Corinne said:


> How long are those of you who snagged Hallowishes Dessert Party reservations but are disappointed parade viewing is not included going to hang onto them? If it's a 100% done deal that there is no parade viewing (which unfortunately it sounds like it is), then I'm cancelling. And I guess I might as well do it now rather than later. Any reason to keep it at this point?


We are keeping ours.  This is our first and only party and it is still worth it to us to get good viewing for the fireworks. It does stink that they have removed the parade viewing but we are still excited to be going.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I believe it was posted on their site that the parade was included via email from Disney and it was posted here as well.


I remember reading that when both dessert parties were announced, but the dining page makes no mention of parade viewing. Simply to check in at the terrace an hour before the start of the party (when the parade was included, you were escorted to the terrace from the parade area). So if it was included originally, it's not now. At least they are being consistent with both parties.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I remember reading that when both dessert parties were announced, but the dining page makes no mention of parade viewing. Simply to check in at the terrace an hour before the start of the party (when the parade was included, you were escorted to the terrace from the parade area). So if it was included originally, it's not now. At least they are being consistent with both parties.
> View attachment 254571



WOW!  What a drag!  I hope the Christmas Party goers are aware.


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up:* 

I started a new thread called [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL] I still have a little more work to do but for the most part it's available.  Please feel free to stop by and check it out.


----------



## AngelDisney

Travelgrrl said:


> Boy, isn't THAT the truth!  I took my son, his best friend (both age 11) and the best friends' mom to Disney once for a week. Gifts and attention were showered on the boys all week, mostly due to the friend requiring a wheelchair due to his disability. They rode all the major rides, spent time playing video games at EPCOT (a big deal back then), met Chewbacca, the Toy Story guys, and a bunch of new characters, rode Star Tours 4 times in a row without getting unbuckled once, and were lavished with attention from all the characters from Hercules during their parade.
> 
> I have a video where the boys are sitting in a hot tub at the end of the week and I asked them their favorite things. Son's friend's three favorite moments were: Hall of Presidents, American Adventure at EPCOT, and the nightly magic shows at our offsite hotel!  My son's were equally nerdy, with Hall of Presidents getting a shout out, too.
> 
> Kids. You never know what'll delight them.



I totally concur!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I remember reading that when both dessert parties were announced, but the dining page makes no mention of parade viewing. Simply to check in at the terrace an hour before the start of the party (when the parade was included, you were escorted to the terrace from the parade area). So if it was included originally, it's not now. At least they are being consistent with both parties.
> View attachment 254571



@monique5  host of this thread and MVMCP has also stated she received info that the Christmas Dessert Party is getting the parade Post #1036 

Wish we could say the same about the Halloween Dessert Party. 

OH NO!  I should have read the remaining thread - still not sure, sorry for the confusion. AGAIN


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> @monique5  host of this thread and MVMCP has also stated she received info that the Christmas Dessert Party is getting the parade Post #1036
> 
> Wish we could say the same about the Halloween Dessert Party.



I did receive that info. However, the website states otherwise and other CMs have since stated no. As of date, no updates/adding parade to description on website. So I'll say no parade & patiently waiting (NOT) to see if added/included. So Post #1 on MVMCP thread doesn't state parade viewing.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> I did receive that info. However, the website states otherwise and other CMs have since stated no. As of date, no updates/adding parade to description on website. So I'll say no parade & patiently waiting (NOT) to see if added/included. So Post #1 on MVMCP thread doesn't state parade viewing.



This has been one messed up ordeal.  Thanks for responding and have a great time at your party!


----------



## Amunet

Hey guys  Just wanted to reassure that not everyone has their FP+ deleted with just Party tickets.
I ONLY have MNSSHP tickets for my short trip. I made 2 FP reservations with just the party tickets and they are still showing in my MDE. I made my FP reservations 
on 7/10.
Attached are the screen caps


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> View attachment 254586 View attachment 254587 Hey guys  Just wanted to reassure that not everyone has their FP+ deleted with just Party tickets.
> I ONLY have MNSSHP tickets for my short trip. I made 2 FP reservations with just the party tickets and they are still showing in my MDE. I made my FP reservations
> on 7/10.
> Attached are the screen caps



Thanks for posting.   

@hiroMYhero is posting this - 

*"Alert*: There have been reports that FPs booked using the MNSSHP ticket entitlement have been canceled. 

*If FPs have been booked for regular park days + the Party Day*, the system is Canceling the last day of booked FPs whether or not it is a Party Day.

Disney apparently is deeming a Party ticket as invalid for FP booking and the number of days of FPs you have booked must match the number of regular MYW ticket entitlements linked in your MDE account.

As a precaution, you may want to delete FPs booked specifically for your MNSSHP day."


----------



## Danimal

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but when will Disney list times for the party events such as the parade and the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular?  I booked a BOG ADR for 8:55, because it is all that's available and I wonder if that is an ok time to eat.  If we're coming out of BOG after dinner, are we going to be able to find a good spot to view HalloWishes?  Would we miss the parade or villain show?  Is it worth it to spend 45 minutes to an hour eating dinner during a special event when we could be enjoying short ride lines or meeting special characters?  I didn't even realize you could do ADRs with the party ticket or I would have bought my ticket as soon as they went on sale and done an ADR at 6:30 or 7.
> 
> PS - I was able to get a breakfast ADR for BOG, but only for half of my party, so technically two of us could eat at BOG at a different time if we should forego the party dinner ADR.  I know the Beast won't be there for breakfast, but I'm not sure my 5 yo would care. She might even be scared of him.




Nothing published yet, but the first Boo To You Parade has traditionally been at 8:30, so you're probably going to miss that one. Simply thinking that the logisitics of trying to catch it early in the route and then fight your way over to FantasyLand would make it complicated to say the least. If you plan on staying for the whole night, it's fine as the 2nd parade usually has a smaller crowd. Hallowishes has started around 10:15 in the past, so you'd be looking to stake out a spot the second you come out of dinner. As far as the importance of short ride lines to you, that depends how many other days you plan on spending at the park. If it's an "extra" day, live it up for all the party has to offer and I'd say do dinner. If it's one of the main days you plan to spend at the park, I'd say skip dinner, grab something quick and hit the rides and the characters.

Breakfast and dinner are two wholly different experiences at BOG. The ambiance of the restaurant as a table service dinner with waitstaff is wholly different than the catch as catch can vibe of the quick service cafeteria feel. That being said, I'd never recommend waiting until 8:55 to serve a 5 year old dinner after a day at the parks!!!    Good luck!


----------



## kizmet311

Danimal said:


> Nothing published yet, but the first Boo To You Parade has traditionally been at 8:30, so you're probably going to miss that one. Simply thinking that the logisitics of trying to catch it early in the route and then fight your way over to FantasyLand would make it complicated to say the least. If you plan on staying for the whole night, it's fine as the 2nd parade usually has a smaller crowd. Hallowishes has started around 10:15 in the past, so you'd be looking to stake out a spot the second you come out of dinner. As far as the importance of short ride lines to you, that depends how many other days you plan on spending at the park. If it's an "extra" day, live it up for all the party has to offer and I'd say do dinner. If it's one of the main days you plan to spend at the park, I'd say skip dinner, grab something quick and hit the rides and the characters.
> 
> Breakfast and dinner are two wholly different experiences at BOG. The ambiance of the restaurant as a table service dinner with waitstaff is wholly different than the catch as catch can vibe of the quick service cafeteria feel. That being said, I'd never recommend waiting until 8:55 to serve a 5 year old dinner after a day at the parks!!!    Good luck!



Haha, good point on the 5yo.  I'm sure many snacks would be fed leading up to dinner, lol.  I probably could just use the child TS credit for the 15yo and the 5 yo could eat off of someone's plate at that point, although that would leave me with an odd TS credit that wouldn't be able to be used or would have to be used as QS.

Anyway, we are doing arrival day at HS, Day 2 at MK/MNSSHP, Day 3 at MK with Extra Magic Hours, Day 4 at AK, and departure day at Epcot.  I plan on arrival/departure days being nearly full days in the parks.


----------



## AngelDisney

kizmet311 said:


> Haha, good point on the 5yo.  I'm sure many snacks would be fed leading up to dinner, lol.  I probably could just use the child TS credit for the 15yo and the 5 yo could eat off of someone's plate at that point, although that would leave me with an odd TS credit that wouldn't be able to be used or would have to be used as QS.
> 
> Anyway, we are doing arrival day at HS, Day 2 at MK/MNSSHP, Day 3 at MK with Extra Magic Hours, Day 4 at AK, and departure day at Epcot.  I plan on arrival/departure days being nearly full days in the parks.



Will you be there when Food and Wine Festival are still on at Epcot? A TS credit could get you some snacks there!


----------



## Amunet

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> @hiroMYhero is posting this -
> 
> *"Alert*: There have been reports that FPs booked using the MNSSHP ticket entitlement have been canceled.
> 
> *If FPs have been booked for regular park days + the Party Day*, the system is Canceling the last day of booked FPs whether or not it is a Party Day.
> 
> Disney apparently is deeming a Party ticket as invalid for FP booking and the number of days of FPs you have booked must match the number of regular MYW ticket entitlements linked in your MDE account.
> 
> As a precaution, you may want to delete FPs booked specifically for your MNSSHP day."



You're welcome 

Maybe it is because times go past 6:30 or start before 4? I know Disney does do that.


----------



## kizmet311

AngelDisney said:


> Will you be there when Food and Wine Festival are still on at Epcot? A TS credit could get you some snacks there!



Yes!  We will be there during F&W.  How many snacks would my extra TS get us on our last day if we save it for that.


----------



## AngelDisney

kizmet311 said:


> Yes!  We will be there during F&W.  How many snacks would my extra TS get us on our last day if we save it for that.



A QS credit can get 3. Not sure about TS credit. You can try to ask in the Food and Wine Thread. You can also use your snack credits there.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

Ugh! What to do? We are going the week of 9/2, attending MNSSHP on 9/7 and our last day at AK is 9/8.  I have 3 FPs from 3:30-6:30 for the party and our 1 and only FOP FP for 9/8.  I was able to book all ticket days FPs and party FPs with no problem.  But, now with all the chatter about canceling FPs I'm worried. Would you cancel your party FPs to ensure you don't lose your FOp FP or gamble and keep it the way it is...? I'm freaking a little.


----------



## AngelDisney

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Ugh! What to do? We are going the week of 9/2, attending MNSSHP on 9/7 and our last day at AK is 9/8.  I have 3 FPs from 3:30-6:30 for the party and our 1 and only FOP FP for 9/8.  I was able to book all ticket days FPs and party FPs with no problem.  But, now with all the chatter about canceling FPs I'm worried. Would you cancel your party FPs to ensure you don't lose your FOp FP or gamble and keep it the way it is...? I'm freaking a little.



I would. No MK ride has 2-3 hours wait time.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

AngelDisney said:


> I would. No MK ride has 2-3 hours wait time.


Very good point.


----------



## vinotinto

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Ugh! What to do? We are going the week of 9/2, attending MNSSHP on 9/7 and our last day at AK is 9/8.  I have 3 FPs from 3:30-6:30 for the party and our 1 and only FOP FP for 9/8.  I was able to book all ticket days FPs and party FPs with no problem.  But, now with all the chatter about canceling FPs I'm worried. Would you cancel your party FPs to ensure you don't lose your FOp FP or gamble and keep it the way it is...? I'm freaking a little.


We have the same situation. Arrive on 9/1, attend the party that day. Leave on 9/6. Our only FoP is for our departure day (9/6). I haven't made any changes. I am watching and waiting. I think it may be a glitch and not an intentional deleting of FP+.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

vinotinto said:


> We have the same situation. Arrive on 9/1, attend the party that day. Leave on 9/6. Our only FoP is for our departure day (9/6). I haven't made any changes. I am watching and waiting. I think it may be a glitch and not an intentional deleting of FP+.


I went ahead and deleted all my MNSSHP FPs.  Since there are no more FOP FPs for 9/8 I didn't want to risk it.  I too hope it's a glitch and crazy rumor because I'll be super bummed if we can't get in at 4 for the party!


----------



## sharonabe

AngelDisney said:


> Will you be there when Food and Wine Festival are still on at Epcot? A TS credit could get you some snacks there!





kizmet311 said:


> Yes!  We will be there during F&W.  How many snacks would my extra TS get us on our last day if we save it for that.



IF they let you use a TS credit, you will only get 3 snacks, and they must be purchased from one booth in one transaction.  Even being able to use a QS credit to do this is not guaranteed, so using a TS credit is even less sure.  I'm assuming you have free dining, but even with that, getting 3 snacks for a TS credit is a LOUSY value...that credit is worth almost $40, and most snacks are in the $5-8 range.  Why would you "save" a TS credit for this?  Save some snack credits or perhaps a QS credit.


----------



## AngelDisney

sharonabe said:


> IF they let you use a TS credit, you will only get 3 snacks, and they must be purchased from one booth in one transaction.  Even being able to use a QS credit to do this is not guaranteed, so using a TS credit is even less sure.  I'm assuming you have free dining, but even with that, getting 3 snacks for a TS credit is a LOUSY value...that credit is worth almost $40, and most snacks are in the $5-8 range.  Why would you "save" a TS credit for this?  Save some snack credits or perhaps a QS credit.



She may have a leftover TS credit if her DD doesn't order anything at the BOG dinner and wonder what to do with that.


----------



## DoulaMel

I actually love the idea of food/dining/restaurants during the NSHP... and had not thought of it at all, any recommendations on the what/wheres?

I never actually thought about how packed it could be a spots for fireworks, parades, etc.  Any tips and tricks would be really appreciated.


----------



## kizmet311

sharonabe said:


> IF they let you use a TS credit, you will only get 3 snacks, and they must be purchased from one booth in one transaction.  Even being able to use a QS credit to do this is not guaranteed, so using a TS credit is even less sure.  I'm assuming you have free dining, but even with that, getting 3 snacks for a TS credit is a LOUSY value...that credit is worth almost $40, and most snacks are in the $5-8 range.  Why would you "save" a TS credit for this?  Save some snack credits or perhaps a QS credit.



I've posted so much that I can't remember my exact logic, but yes, I was thinking of using only 3 TS credits at BOG I think and having one left over.  I think it's become irrelevant now, because almost everyone is telling me we shouldn't do BOG in the middle of MNSSHP or we chance missing HalloWishes.  It's not important enough for me to eat there that we miss party events.



AngelDisney said:


> She may have a leftover TS credit if her DD doesn't order anything at the BOG dinner and wonder what to do with that.



Yes, thank you, that is what I was thinking, lol!  I would never save a credit to get snacks, but was afraid I might have one leftover, plus I was trying to stretch 4 days of credits over 5 park days and thought we could at least get something to eat since no one is going to eat TS by themselves.


----------



## kizmet311

DoulaMel said:


> I actually love the idea of food/dining/restaurants during the NSHP... and had not thought of it at all, any recommendations on the what/wheres?
> 
> I never actually thought about how packed it could be a spots for fireworks, parades, etc.  Any tips and tricks would be really appreciated.



Well, I think I am going to cancel my BOG ADR that was during the NSSHP.  Everyone keeps telling me I shouldn't waste party time to eat there.  Plus, I have the issue of running out of TS credits.  Here is the page where you can make reservations during the party, though, if you've already purchased your MNSSHP ticket and linked it to MDX.  You can choose from CRT, BOG, or TCP.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


----------



## Lesley Wake

So, my sister got an email last night about insufficient ticket days for FPs. It was actually probably related to a ticket reassignment issue, not the halloween party, but when I talked to the CM she said because the party doesn't officially start until 7, the tickets aren't supposed to get FPs. She definitely sounded like she was knew there were differences between the actual guidelines and the practices the day-of. Anyways, she recommended I either 1) cancel the Halloween FPs, or 2) wait and see if anything is accidentally lost and then call back-at that time they probably would make me cancel them, but it's a chance they may not. I took screenshots of all our FPs just in case, but she said they would definitely be able to get them back for me if they were lost.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Lesley Wake said:


> So, my sister got an email last night about insufficient ticket days for FPs. It was actually probably related to a ticket reassignment issue, not the halloween party, but when I talked to the CM she said because the party doesn't officially start until 7, the tickets aren't supposed to get FPs. She definitely sounded like she was knew there were differences between the actual guidelines and the practices the day-of. Anyways, she recommended I either 1) cancel the Halloween FPs, or 2) wait and see if anything is accidentally lost and then call back-at that time they probably would make me cancel them, but it's a chance they may not. I took screenshots of all our FPs just in case, but she said they would definitely be able to get them back for me if they were lost.


She's incorrect. They won't be able to just get those fast passes back. Once they are gone, they are gone. There is a way to override the system but they are very rarely willing to do it. Phone CMs are notorious for bad info.


----------



## Disneymom1126

kizmet311 said:


> My husband and step-D (age 15) really only care about rides, although we will be doing most of our dining, parades, nighttime shows together, but split up for shows or M&Gs that they might not want to do.  *So they would be hoping for some shorter ride lines at the party for attractions that may be extra busy during regular park hours.  Is there virtually no wait for the rides during MNSSHP?*
> 
> So, for this trip, while my DD may want to trick or treat and I would want to watch the parade and Hocus Pocus show, I don't think she (or I) will care about meeting special Halloween characters UNLESS there are princesses at the Halloween party that aren't normally at MK or if the lines for say, Rapunzel and Elena are shorter than usual.  When will they announce or when can we find out which characters will be available for M&G?  *Since our ADR for BOG wouldn't be until almost 9, we would have a good two hours of the party for rides and M&Gs, maybe some trick or treating, although I'm not sure how much we can get done in two hours. * Then assuming we can eat by 10 or so, we would have almost two hours after dinner.  If I knew that we could quickly meet Rapunzel and Elena during the party, then I might skip getting FP for them on another day.  *I mainly don't want to miss any of the special parades, shows, or fireworks because of the time of my dining reservation, but there are no times out for Hocus Pocus or the Parade yet, just HalloWishes*.



It sounds like you have a good idea of what everyone in your group is going to want to do.  We have been to two Halloween parties and two MVMCPs, so while every year is a little different, I will tell you about what we have experienced related to your highlighted questions above:

RIDES: In my experience ride lines are much shorter during the parties with waits for the more popular rides of 10 minutes or less and walk-on for everything else. The exception to that is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, which still sees pretty long waits (around 30 minutes or so) for most of the party. We have been able to go directly to SDMT after the second parade and ride with a minimal (10 minute or so) wait. It's also possible that BTMRR may have a little bit of a longer wait this year with Splash being down - but Splash during the halloween party is walk on (I think because people may not want to get their costumes wet?), so it may not be any different than previous years for BTMRR.

BOG ADR: If you really want to eat dinner at BOG, by all means keep the ADR - but it may mean that you have to miss something else from your list. Whenever I have eaten at BOG, I have never gone in right at the time of my ADR - it has always been as little as 5 minutes late and as much as 20 minutes late. They tend to get backed up during the dinner hour and so with your ADR being later, it may mean it's even more likely they are running behind. You definitely don't want to feel like you are rushing through dinner to get to other things or it won't be a good experience.

CHARACTERS: The long waits will definitely be for the characters that are not out any other time of the year or are in costumes when they usually aren't. I haven't tried to meet the Fairytale Hall princesses during the party, but I am confident their waits are likely lower than they would be during non-party times. Sometimes in the past they met with their princes and then the waits were longer. Others may be able to chime in on that. If they do have any princesses out that aren't out other places for the party, you will want to watch this thread over the first few parties and people will post how/when/the best strategies for meeting that princess.

PARADES/SHOWS: You note that you definitely don't want to miss any parades/shows - this leads me to suggest even more that you reconsider your BOG ADR. Last year, the first parade was at 8:30, Hallowishes at 10:15, and the 2nd parade at 11:15. The Hocus Pocus shows were 9:15, 10:40, and midnight. The area in front of the castle is mobbed all night - it's the most crowded area of the park, so navigating in, around, through it is pretty difficult - so even if you get out of your ADR around 10:00, getting to a viewing spot may take some time. We have had success with getting a space around 9:30 for Hallowishes (we sit in the area that they use for the dessert parties/old FP+ area near either Casey's or on the other side of the street). We then head to liberty square or frontierland to find a place for the second parade and then watch the last showing of the Hocus Pocus show at midnight. The only time I would suggest the first parade is if there is rain in the forecast for later in the evening (we missed the christmas party parade one year because of this!). 

Of course - we won't know much about how similar this year is to previous years until after the first party, so you might want to hang on to your BOG ADR until then and then make a decision on what you want to do!


----------



## jriveiro724

If we are going to be in the park before 4pm, where can we get the candy bags for the party? Or do we have to go to the turnstiles to get them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raya

DoulaMel said:


> I actually love the idea of food/dining/restaurants during the NSHP... and had not thought of it at all, any recommendations on the what/wheres?



We had a great experience at CRT (special dessert, really good food, great service) and a mixed experience at TTS (bad service meant half the table ate while the other half watched and a salad was brought out after the entrée). Our favorite table experience was Liberty Tree Tavern, which was surprisingly quick - I think because it's family style all-you-can-eat.

As for counter service: The staff at Pinocchio's were amazing to us, but the food was meh, while the food at Colombia Harbor House was the best counter service ever. (Also the best air-conditioned quiet, for the room upstairs.) 

We have BOG reserved this year and I'm cross my fingers that we actually get there.


----------



## kizmet311

Disneymom1126 said:


> It sounds like you have a good idea of what everyone in your group is going to want to do.  We have been to two Halloween parties and two MVMCPs, so while every year is a little different, I will tell you about what we have experienced related to your highlighted questions above:
> 
> RIDES: In my experience ride lines are much shorter during the parties with waits for the more popular rides of 10 minutes or less and walk-on for everything else. The exception to that is Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, which still sees pretty long waits (around 30 minutes or so) for most of the party. We have been able to go directly to SDMT after the second parade and ride with a minimal (10 minute or so) wait. It's also possible that BTMRR may have a little bit of a longer wait this year with Splash being down - but Splash during the halloween party is walk on (I think because people may not want to get their costumes wet?), so it may not be any different than previous years for BTMRR.
> 
> BOG ADR: If you really want to eat dinner at BOG, by all means keep the ADR - but it may mean that you have to miss something else from your list. Whenever I have eaten at BOG, I have never gone in right at the time of my ADR - it has always been as little as 5 minutes late and as much as 20 minutes late. They tend to get backed up during the dinner hour and so with your ADR being later, it may mean it's even more likely they are running behind. You definitely don't want to feel like you are rushing through dinner to get to other things or it won't be a good experience.
> 
> CHARACTERS: The long waits will definitely be for the characters that are not out any other time of the year or are in costumes when they usually aren't. I haven't tried to meet the Fairytale Hall princesses during the party, but I am confident their waits are likely lower than they would be during non-party times. Sometimes in the past they met with their princes and then the waits were longer. Others may be able to chime in on that. If they do have any princesses out that aren't out other places for the party, you will want to watch this thread over the first few parties and people will post how/when/the best strategies for meeting that princess.
> 
> PARADES/SHOWS: You note that you definitely don't want to miss any parades/shows - this leads me to suggest even more that you reconsider your BOG ADR. Last year, the first parade was at 8:30, Hallowishes at 10:15, and the 2nd parade at 11:15. The Hocus Pocus shows were 9:15, 10:40, and midnight. The area in front of the castle is mobbed all night - it's the most crowded area of the park, so navigating in, around, through it is pretty difficult - so even if you get out of your ADR around 10:00, getting to a viewing spot may take some time. We have had success with getting a space around 9:30 for Hallowishes (we sit in the area that they use for the dessert parties/old FP+ area near either Casey's or on the other side of the street). We then head to liberty square or frontierland to find a place for the second parade and then watch the last showing of the Hocus Pocus show at midnight. The only time I would suggest the first parade is if there is rain in the forecast for later in the evening (we missed the christmas party parade one year because of this!).
> 
> Of course - we won't know much about how similar this year is to previous years until after the first party, so you might want to hang on to your BOG ADR until then and then make a decision on what you want to do!



Thanks for all of the advice!  I think I'll hold on to BOG a little longer, but DD and I have a PPO ADR for BOG the same day as the MNSSHP, so at least the two of us could eat at BOG, even if we cancel dinner.  I couldn't get a reservation for all 4 of us, because I had decided to skip it when I was booking 180 days out.  I don't care that much about my DD meeting the Beast, as she might even be scared of him and the breakfast menu looks yummy.  If my hubby and step-D really want to eat there or would be upset we ate there without them then I guess I'll keep it, but I don't think they are going to care about it.

I definitely think that for any night we are watching a fireworks show, getting there early is going to involve snacks for the kids to keep them happy while we wait.


----------



## Cluelyss

jriveiro724 said:


> If we are going to be in the park before 4pm, where can we get the candy bags for the party? Or do we have to go to the turnstiles to get them? Thanks in advance.


You can pick them up with your wristbands or at any trick or treat station.


----------



## Cluelyss

jriveiro724 said:


> If we are going to be in the park before 4pm, where can we get the candy bags for the party? Or do we have to go to the turnstiles to get them? Thanks in advance.


You can pick them up with your wristbands or at any trick or treat station.


----------



## Cluelyss

jriveiro724 said:


> If we are going to be in the park before 4pm, where can we get the candy bags for the party? Or do we have to go to the turnstiles to get them? Thanks in advance.


Sorry for the multiple posts!!


----------



## kizmet311

Raya said:


> We had a great experience at CRT (special dessert, really good food, great service) and a mixed experience at TTS (bad service meant half the table ate while the other half watched and a salad was brought out after the entrée). Our favorite table experience was Liberty Tree Tavern, which was surprisingly quick - I think because it's family style all-you-can-eat.
> 
> As for counter service: The staff at Pinocchio's were amazing to us, but the food was meh, while the food at Colombia Harbor House was the best counter service ever. (Also the best air-conditioned quiet, for the room upstairs.)
> 
> We have BOG reserved this year and I'm cross my fingers that we actually get there.



I just looked at the menu for CHH for dinner and it looks yummy!  Are the portions big enough to share?  We're trying to stretch our QS credits as much as possible.  My step-D would probably love the pot pie, but I was wondering if my DH and I each got a combo or trio if we would have enough to feed the 5yo off our plates.


----------



## Travelgrrl

I have found Disney portions to be pretty big. We generally split meals, and I'm quite sure a 5 year old could get filled up on part of other's entrees.


----------



## traciruns

I apologize if this has already been addressed but is there a list of predicted best parties to attend (in terms of attendance) for this year? I've only had luck finding previous years. We will be there at the end of September and are trying to decide between 9/24 and 9/26. Thanks!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

traciruns said:


> I apologize if this has already been addressed but is there a list of predicted best parties to attend (in terms of attendance) for this year? I've only had luck finding previous years. We will be there at the end of September and are trying to decide between 9/24 and 9/26. Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> TP has a prediction page, but sorry I don't have the link. We were deciding between those 2 days also, and I chose 26th because there is a cm discount offered on 24th but not 26th and last year the equivalent date sold out due to that.


----------



## MissMaryQC

DWFamilyof6 said:


> I went ahead and deleted all my MNSSHP FPs.  Since there are no more FOP FPs for 9/8 I didn't want to risk it.  I too hope it's a glitch and crazy rumor because I'll be super bummed if we can't get in at 4 for the party!



This might be grounds for me to complain. $300 for a few hours in MK is more than I'm willing to pay. For that I'd add another day ticket and cancel the party.


----------



## traciruns

Good info! I thought I had read somewhere that 9/26 was the CM discount date and was concerned about it, but if it's the 24th, we will definitely do the 26th! Thanks!


----------



## jriveiro724

Thank you!


----------



## Goofy mailman

We picked the 26th to! Cant wait !!


----------



## pangyal

Joining this thread for another year partly because DS and I got our costumes sorted today, crazy early I know, and also because I love checking out everyone's super duper creative costume ideas! I'm always in awe of how thoughtful people are with their costumes year after year. Hopefully people will start to post them over the next few weeks!

For me, I am going to absolutely die of heat stroke in flannel pants (first week of October...right? Still brutal hot?), but I will soldier through for my only child. LOL


----------



## Travelgrrl

Whatcha going to be, Pangyal?


----------



## iujen94

Apologies if this has been asked and answered - just trying to confirm which rides/attractions will be closed during MNSSHP. Based on what's the list from Disney of what's open, it looks like - JC, ETWB, carrousel of progress, hall of presidents, philharmagic and tiki room. Does that cover it or am I missing any?  Thanks!!


----------



## DWFamilyof6

MissMaryQC said:


> This might be grounds for me to complain. $300 for a few hours in MK is more than I'm willing to pay. For that I'd add another day ticket and cancel the party.


I agree.  My TA is on a cruise and can't be reached.  I haven't had a chance to call but am going to today. Just not sure I'll get anywhere and where to start. Not happy about this rumor at all.


----------



## Alyssa Hamilton

I know it says women can't wear dresses that drag on the ground but can they be full length if they are ankle length?


----------



## MissMaryQC

DWFamilyof6 said:


> I agree.  My TA is on a cruise and can't be reached.  I haven't had a chance to call but am going to today. Just not sure I'll get anywhere and where to start. Not happy about this rumor at all.




Hopefully it is just a rumor.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Alyssa Hamilton said:


> I know it says women can't wear dresses that drag on the ground but can they be full length if they are ankle length?



Yes, you can wear an ankle length gown. They just don't want capes or trains or anything dragging on the ground that could trip others.


----------



## Alyssa Hamilton

Travelgrrl said:


> Yes, you can wear an ankle length gown. They just don't want capes or trains or anything dragging on the ground that could trip others.


Thank you!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Well, my last day of FP are still there so far. Just keeping an eye on them and my party FPs. I'm not cancelling anything as this rumor might turn out to be just people having problems for other reasons. As they say, Glitch City I'm working more on our costumes this weekend. My Marie is over half way done, most of the large sewing parts anyways, and then I can move on to my husband's Tigger costume!


----------



## Bex258

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, my last day of FP are still there so far. Just keeping an eye on them and my party FPs. I'm not cancelling anything as this rumor might turn out to be just people having problems for other reasons. As they say, Glitch City I'm working more on our costumes this weekend. My Marie is over half way done, most of the large sewing parts anyways, and then I can move on to my husband's Tigger costume!



Ooh thats good, nice to be making progress. I just covered and ear in faux fur, went to do the next one and my new roll of faux fur is a very different shade.  Will have to try the craft store tomorrow and bring my ears to match it. Failing that I'll order a bunch online and return ones that don't work. I just need it to blend, I know I won't get exact.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Well, my last day of FP are still there so far. Just keeping an eye on them and my party FPs. I'm not cancelling anything as this rumor might turn out to be just people having problems for other reasons. As they say, Glitch City I'm working more on our costumes this weekend. My Marie is over half way done, most of the large sewing parts anyways, and then I can move on to my husband's Tigger costume!





Bex258 said:


> Ooh thats good, nice to be making progress. I just covered and ear in faux fur, went to do the next one and my new roll of faux fur is a very different shade.  Will have to try the craft store tomorrow and bring my ears to match it. Failing that I'll order a bunch online and return ones that don't work. I just need it to blend, I know I won't get exact.



Cannot wait to see the finished costumes, you both ROCK!


----------



## frostymom

Where is the guest list for this party?  I can't locate it, lol!


----------



## pangyal

Travelgrrl said:


> Whatcha going to be, Pangyal?



My eight year old kiddo is going as Spiderman...he wanted to match somehow, but with me not upstaging him...so I'm going as Peter Parker. If you've seen Homecoming- I got the pink chevron Hello Kitty pants and the oversized white "I survived my trip to NYC" t-shirt . I feel it's esoteric enough to be unique, but hoping that people who have seen the movie will appreciate my flannel-panted suffering!


----------



## FoxC63

It's on the first page of this thread   Be sure to read her rules prior to posting on the [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mnsshp-guest-list-thread-read-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/"]Guest List 2017[/URL]


----------



## daisydee43

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Ugh! What to do? We are going the week of 9/2, attending MNSSHP on 9/7 and our last day at AK is 9/8.  I have 3 FPs from 3:30-6:30 for the party and our 1 and only FOP FP for 9/8.  I was able to book all ticket days FPs and party FPs with no problem.  But, now with all the chatter about canceling FPs I'm worried. Would you cancel your party FPs to ensure you don't lose your FOp FP or gamble and keep it the way it is...? I'm freaking a little.


I cancelled my Halloween party fastpasses for this reason. We will probably be waiting in character lines anyway during that time.


----------



## Farro

I enjoy seeing everyone's costumes! 

I decided on just wearing a summer dress and my haunted mansion ears. My dress is bordeaux/wine colored and with my natural grey streaks in my curly hair, I can always say I'm Mother Gothel in casual park wear.


----------



## 33Legend

We have never been to MNSSHP before-it looks and sounds fantastic.  We will have an almost 3 year old boy.  I assuming he should love most of this? Is there anything to shy away from that may be a little scary?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

33Legend said:


> We have never been to MNSSHP before-it looks and sounds fantastic.  We will have an almost 3 year old boy.  I assuming he should love most of this? Is there anything to shy away from that may be a little scary?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions!



MNSSHP is for kids and adult kids alike! The only thing you really need to shy away from is Universal Horror Nights.


----------



## Lesley Wake

eeyoreandtink said:


> She's incorrect. They won't be able to just get those fast passes back. Once they are gone, they are gone. There is a way to override the system but they are very rarely willing to do it. Phone CMs are notorious for bad info.


Discovered my sister's passes for final day disappeared due to MNSSHP passes. They were for EE, Safari, and FoP! Was able to add her back myself to EE after deleting her FPs on Halloween party day. Called into Disney internet help desk and the guy was awesome! Asked me about what I was looking forward to and our Halloween costumes. He found an overlapping Safari with my time so we will go then. And then gave her an anytime FoP pass for that day so she can go on it with me!


----------



## AngelDisney

Lesley Wake said:


> Discovered my sister's passes for final day disappeared due to MNSSHP passes. They were for EE, Safari, and FoP! Was able to add her back myself to EE after deleting her FPs on Halloween party day. Called into Disney internet help desk and the guy was awesome! Asked me about what I was looking forward to and our Halloween costumes. He found an overlapping Safari with my time so we will go then. And then gave her an anytime FoP pass for that day so she can go on it with me!


I am glad Disney IT did that so you two can still ride FoP together. That's the hardest FP to get for now! Have fun planning!!


----------



## alisonslp

Lesley Wake said:


> Something I did notice, if you have a MDE account with only a party ticket, you cannot book FPs with it. The only way to book FPs (for now) is the way we have been doing it-book all FPs on regular days, then book on the party day, all with the same account.



Last week I bought party tickets and I booked my FP+ for a party night, having only that set of tickets on MDE. They are still showing as present.


----------



## alisonslp

to those who brought up the ADR during party nights, THANKS! I didn't realize they accepted reservations during the party. I was just able to get a 9:45 res. I am going to keep checking as the time gets closer to see if I can get an earlier one. I have teens so the timing isn't a big deal except that we will miss the fireworks. We can catch them another night at bay lake towers though. We are not travel planners, more like - hey, let's go down to Disney next month! - so we are never able to get into BOG when we go. Really, we just want to go to seethe inside - get some grey stuff and a few other desserts.


----------



## Bex258

Lesley Wake said:


> Discovered my sister's passes for final day disappeared due to MNSSHP passes. They were for EE, Safari, and FoP! Was able to add her back myself to EE after deleting her FPs on Halloween party day. Called into Disney internet help desk and the guy was awesome! Asked me about what I was looking forward to and our Halloween costumes. He found an overlapping Safari with my time so we will go then. And then gave her an anytime FoP pass for that day so she can go on it with me!



I'm so glad that guy in IT was able to help you especially with FoP.



alisonslp said:


> to those who brought up the ADR during party nights, THANKS! I didn't realize they accepted reservations during the party. I was just able to get a 9:45 res. I am going to keep checking as the time gets closer to see if I can get an earlier one. I have teens so the timing isn't a big deal except that we will miss the fireworks. We can catch them another night at bay lake towers though. We are not travel planners, more like - hey, let's go down to Disney next month! - so we are never able to get into BOG when we go. Really, we just want to go to seethe inside - get some grey stuff and a few other desserts.



Currently I have a 9:30pm BOG, I'm going to keep checking also, I was thinking of just having dessert so that I could try and catch the fireworks. I don't need to be in a front spot as this is my second party but would be nice to. I do have a BOG on a normal day if I wanted a meal. This would just be cool as I aim to be in a yellow Belle dress and if I get a picture with the Beast.

This is also the party I need to narrow down my party M&G's. 

Party 1 is Jack and Sally, 7 Dwarves, Pooh and friends, Minnie, Daisy, Donald and Mickey. + 2nd parade, fireworks and show.
Party 2 (so far) Ride HM, get party merch, Aladdin, Jasmine and Genie and Abu, Cap Jack and Belle and Gaston then BOG and whatever I can see after.

I took out all the other just party character meets in the end, can't be rushing around all the time.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

I wrote guest services a few days ago about the rumor of party guests not being let in at the previous years time of 4:00pm. Here is the response.   I feel better about it but guess Ill keep my FPs cancelled for the party, which is a bummer.


----------



## Lesley Wake

alisonslp said:


> Last week I bought party tickets and I booked my FP+ for a party night, having only that set of tickets on MDE. They are still showing as present.


It's so weird! If I reassign my Halloween tik to another profile it still won't let me book FPs for it! I even tried it with a totally new MDE account and still nothing!


----------



## Cluelyss

DWFamilyof6 said:


> I wrote guest services a few days ago about the rumor of party guests not being let in at the previous years time of 4:00pm. Here is the response.   I feel better about it but guess Ill keep my FPs cancelled for the party, which is a bummer.


Reassuring about the entry time, but definitely sounds like they are trying to restrict the FP usage, as we've been hearing.


----------



## alisonslp

Lesley Wake said:


> It's so weird! If I reassign my Halloween tik to another profile it still won't let me book FPs for it! I even tried it with a totally new MDE account and still nothing!


Do you have FP+ already for that day through another tix?


----------



## Lesley Wake

alisonslp said:


> Do you have FP+ already for that day through another tix?


Nope. Just says there are no tickets attached to that profile. But it only happens if the profile only has party tickets. If the party tik is attached to my sister with a 7-day PH, it will let her get an 8th day of FP, but then the last FP day will eventually disappear.


----------



## lisski76

I currently have the 4 park ticket and MNSSHP on my MDE and had no issues making FP for each day including the party.


----------



## Neverbeast

"will eventually disappear."

How long is it taking? I wonder if the glitch is due to having longer amounts of tickets (7 day vs 4 day) or if the folks reporting no problems just haven't gotten removed YET.

We're going to pick up military tickets so I'm watching closely to see what happens. So much easier just to pick them up in person on our first day of there's no FP benefit for early purchasing...


----------



## Lesley Wake

Neverbeast said:


> "will eventually disappear."
> 
> How long is it taking? I wonder if the glitch is due to having longer amounts of tickets (7 day vs 4 day) or if the folks reporting no problems just haven't gotten removed YET.
> 
> We're going to pick up military tickets so I'm watching closely to see what happens. So much easier just to pick them up in person on our first day of there's no FP benefit for early purchasing...


No idea how long! I discovered it this morning. I don't think they had been lost yesterday. And because it was a pain on the phone (CM was very nice but still took close to 45 minutes because he had to get IT on the line too), I don't want to risk loosing those ones for my sister again!


----------



## Travelgrrl

DWFamilyof6 said:


> I wrote guest services a few days ago about the rumor of party guests not being let in at the previous years time of 4:00pm. Here is the response.   I feel better about it but guess Ill keep my FPs cancelled for the party, which is a bummer.



THANK YOU!!!  This makes me feel much better.  I don't care about ADRs or parade viewing as part of the Dessert Party, or even FP's from 4-7...  but I DO care deeply about getting in at 4 instead of 7.  You have assuaged my fears and I'm grateful!


----------



## vinotinto

I don't know what to think anymore. Reading through the response, it says MK will be closed to non-party guests starting at 6 pm. The calendars say they close at 7 pm. Are they planning on scaling back the official announced hours? If so, when are they going to announce it? Thw communication on all things related to the party seems very disjointed.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

vinotinto said:


> I don't know what to think anymore. Reading through the response, it says MK will be closed to non-party guests starting at 6 pm. The calendars say they close at 7 pm. Are they planning on scaling back the official announced hours? If so, when are they going to announce it? Thw communication on all things related to the party seems very disjointed.



I know this has been announced for the Christmas parties that the parks will close at 6:00pm for non-party guests, but my understanding was it hadn't been announced for the Halloween parties.  It could be the CM who sent that response was mistaken and was thinking about the MVMCP.  I would think they would have already announced it if their plan was a 6:00pm close for non-party guests for the MNSSHP.  And my understanding on the Christmas parties is that the non-party guests will be able to stay until 7:00pm to shop and eat, but they can't join any attraction lines after 6:00pm.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I also emailed Disney about entrance time for parties. Here's what I got back:

"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are glad you are coming to celebrate Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party with us! Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is a one-of-a-kind Halloween party where you can trick-or-treat immersed in the fantasy of the Magic Kingdom® Park.  This event takes place from 7:00 PM to 12:00 AM (midnight) on select nights in September and October. Although the party begins at 7:00 PM, Guest coming specifically to the special event may be admitted into the Park as early as 4:00 PM. Otherwise, a Magic Your Way® Theme Park Admission would also be required to enter earlier in the day. 
We thank you for adhering to these guidelines and hope that you and your family have a safe and spooktacular evening!
If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us."


----------



## eeyoreandtink

DWFamilyof6 said:


> I wrote guest services a few days ago about the rumor of party guests not being let in at the previous years time of 4:00pm. Here is the response.   I feel better about it but guess Ill keep my FPs cancelled for the party, which is a bummer.


This concerns me because it says that th parks will be closing to day guests at 6, but the official communication from Disney contradicts that. They are saying that only applies to Christmas parties. It doesn't sound like this person really has all the info, so I wonder if the 4pm thing is correct.


----------



## Bex258

I thought of it as:- party guests would be fine as normal but non party guests must be out at 6pm, as most stuff starts at 7pm it might easier for CM's to pick them out. Non party guests can't ride a ride without a wristband, meet a character and I guess they could even apply that to buying food or merch. Without a wristband theres nothing left to do they are more likely to leave by themselves rather than directed by CM's.


----------



## pjtoadie

eeyoreandtink said:


> This concerns me because it says that th parks will be closing to day guests at 6, but the official communication from Disney contradicts that. They are saying that only applies to Christmas parties. It doesn't sound like this person really has all the info, so I wonder if the 4pm thing is correct.



Did you see the post above yours? inspectorgadget got a response back as well from a CM that said you can still enter at 4pm.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

pjtoadie said:


> Did you see the post above yours? inspectorgadget got a response back as well from a CM that said you can still enter at 4pm.


I hope that is still correct!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

The removal of previous perk of 3 FP+ is not necessarily a deal breaker for everyone, but it is a serious loss in the stand alone value of the party ticket. (again, assuming this ends up being correct)


----------



## inspectorgadget

eeyoreandtink said:


> I hope that is still correct!



I received Disney's response last night at 6:39 pm. For me, this personally alleviates any anxiety I had about not being able to get in prior to 7 pm. As for the FP situation, I guess I'll have to wait and see. It will be our only Disney tickets in MDE (short trip just for MNSSHP) so hopefully it will work as it has in previous years. If not, we'll still have a fabulous time!


----------



## pjtoadie

eeyoreandtink said:


> I hope that is still correct!



I would be very surprised if they're not going to allow party goers early entry. Could you imagine the congestion at the entrance at 7pm?! Disney knows that would create problems so having entry as early as 4pm allows 3 hours for the party goers to filter in.


----------



## pjtoadie

inspectorgadget said:


> I received Disney's response last night at 6:39 pm. For me, this personally alleviates any anxiety I had about not being able to get in prior to 7 pm. As for the FP situation, I guess I'll have to wait and see. It will be our only Disney tickets in MDE (short trip just for MNSSHP) so hopefully it will work as it has in previous years. If not, we'll still have a fabulous time!



I'm in the same boat as we're just doing a short trip for MNSSHP this time around. I'm going on 9/1, what about you?


----------



## inspectorgadget

pjtoadie said:


> I'm in the same boat as we're just doing a short trip for MNSSHP this time around. I'm going on 9/1, what about you?



9/26. Our last party was 2 years ago, so we are all looking forward to it!


----------



## Roxyfire

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The removal of previous perk of 3 FP+ is not necessarily a deal breaker for everyone, but it is a serious loss in the stand alone value of the party ticket. (again, assuming this ends up being correct)



I think with the changes to the FP system that went into effect earlier this year, it solidifies the fact that FP+ are for regular entry. Any use of FP for the party ticket was unintentional and due to the bug that allowed the previous loopholes. As we see people try to redeem these, I am certain we will see the MDE accounts getting flagged/locked. People should be somewhat cautious about relying on these. The safest course of action would be to only book FP for the days you have tickets, and add more once you arrive, or adjust your vacation package accordingly. No one wants to be in line at guest services when they could be out having fun.


----------



## pjtoadie

Roxyfire said:


> I think with the changes to the FP system that went into effect earlier this year, it solidifies the fact that FP+ are for regular entry. Any use of FP for the party ticket was unintentional and due to the bug that allowed the previous loopholes. As we see people try to redeem these, I am certain we will see the MDE accounts getting flagged/locked. People should be somewhat cautious about relying on these. The safest course of action would be to only book FP for the days you have tickets, and add more once you arrive, or adjust your vacation package accordingly. No one wants to be in line at guest services when they could be out having fun.



What if you're just going to the party and that's it? Should I try and get FP from 4-7?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Roxyfire said:


> I think with the changes to the FP system that went into effect earlier this year, it solidifies the fact that FP+ are for regular entry. Any use of FP for the party ticket was unintentional and due to the bug that allowed the previous loopholes. As we see people try to redeem these, I am certain we will see the MDE accounts getting flagged/locked. People should be somewhat cautious about relying on these. The safest course of action would be to only book FP for the days you have tickets, and add more once you arrive, or adjust your vacation package accordingly. No one wants to be in line at guest services when they could be out having fun.



This is different from the "cheating" methods though. This has been historically expected. I didn't go to parties before the FP+ era, but I assume that you could pull paper FP from 4-7 on parties days then. Since I have been going to parties the past 3 years, I have always booked 3:30-6:30 FP+. I have never done the "multiple MDE" method to attempt to get more than 3 in a day. When the SDFP system change happened, somehow the word got out to blogs and message boards "officially" (as a courtesy warning). The same blogs and boards that currently state that a party ticket will allow for FP+ using that ticket only. I would expect an official announcement rather than relying on guest services email replies for this information.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

pjtoadie said:


> I would be very surprised if they're not going to allow party goers early entry. Could you imagine the congestion at the entrance at 7pm?! Disney knows that would create problems so having entry as early as 4pm allows 3 hours for the party goers to filter in.



Even with early entry, it is still crazy at 7. Those that aren't "in the know" or just delay entrance for whatever reason. The day I went to MK on a party day (but didn't stay for the party), it was insane trying to get out. It was probably 7:30 or later, and there was a line back to near the bus stop area of party people trying to get in.


----------



## pjtoadie

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Even with early entry, it is still crazy at 7. Those that aren't "in the know" or just delay entrance for whatever reason. The day I went to MK on a party day (but didn't stay for the party), it was insane trying to get out. It was probably 7:30 or later, and there was a line back to near the bus stop area of party people trying to get in.



Not surprised! It would be even worse without early entry. I would be ticked off if I couldn't get in until 7pm but then it took an additional hour to actually get in.


----------



## AngelDisney

Travelgrrl said:


> THANK YOU!!!  This makes me feel much better.  I don't care about ADRs or parade viewing as part of the Dessert Party, or even FP's from 4-7...  but I DO care deeply about getting in at 4 instead of 7.  You have assuaged my fears and I'm grateful!


I agree! Getting in line at 4 pm for Jack and Sally is far more important to us!


----------



## Roxyfire

DonaldDuck77 said:


> This is different from the "cheating" methods though. This has been historically expected. I didn't go to parties before the FP+ era, but I assume that you could pull paper FP from 4-7 on parties days then. Since I have been going to parties the past 3 years, I have always booked 3:30-6:30 FP+. I have never done the "multiple MDE" method to attempt to get more than 3 in a day. When the SDFP system change happened, somehow the word got out to blogs and message boards "officially" (as a courtesy warning). The same blogs and boards that currently state that a party ticket will allow for FP+ using that ticket only. I would expect an official announcement rather than relying on guest services email replies for this information.



Look I'm telling you, all it really matters is how it's coded. The only reason why it was expected is because a) it worked in the same manner as the SDFP system, and b) it was passed around as a strategy on the dis/other blogs. And I didn't go during the paper fastpass era either, but I'd expect that they would've been gone by 4pm that day for later due to the shorter operating hours. Now, I don't really care about the ethics of it, I had no problems with SDFP either. But if you want smooth sailing, just don't set any expectations for yourself and be willing to forego what was one "expected" as WDW tightens up their ticket and FP processes.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

AngelDisney said:


> I agree! Getting in line at 4 pm for Jack and Sally is far more important to us!


This is what we plan to do as well. We have APs so early entry isn't an issue as far as getting in, but I am going to be upset if we cannot go ahead and get bracelets and get in line. I don't think it's likely that they are going to cut off early entry, but the changes do make me a bit nervous.


----------



## apdebord

Does anyone have experiences with wearing a wig to the party? We are going to the November 1st party, so hopefully not scorching, but might be annoying.  Just want to hear some thoughts.

I am kind of leaning towards being Pocahontas..but I'm blonde (and not committed to the costume enough to dye my hair lol).


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Roxyfire said:


> Look I'm telling you, all it really matters is how it's coded. The only reason why it was expected is because a) it worked in the same manner as the SDFP system, and b) it was passed around as a strategy on the dis/other blogs. And I didn't go during the paper fastpass era either, but I'd expect that they would've been gone by 4pm that day for later due to the shorter operating hours. Now, I don't really care about the ethics of it, I had no problems with SDFP either. But if you want smooth sailing, just don't set any expectations for yourself and be willing to forego what was one "expected" as WDW tightens up their ticket and FP processes.



I understand that we are in the era of reduced expectations from Disney (since planning this current trip, I have gone from potentially 12 FP+ if I had used all available "cheats" down to 3 for the 2 days we will be in the parks). And I am not talking about the logistics or ethics of alleged "extra" FP+. I am just saying that Disney is obviously not ignorant of the fact that party tickets alone have been enough to book FP+ in the past. I am sure they know that this has helped party ticket sales. If they take it away (even if that just means "correcting" the coding to what was always intended), I would hope (*gulp* - reduced expectations) that there is some official statement OR leak to be published unofficially in the same way as they handled SDFP.


----------



## Roxyfire

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I understand that we are in the era of reduced expectations from Disney (since planning this current trip, I have gone from potentially 12 FP+ if I had used all available "cheats" down to 3 for the 2 days we will be in the parks). And I am not talking about the logistics or ethics of alleged "extra" FP+. I am just saying that Disney is obviously not ignorant of the fact that party tickets alone have been enough to book FP+ in the past. I am sure they know that this has helped party ticket sales. If they take it away (even if that just means "correcting" the coding to what was always intended), *I would hope (*gulp* - reduced expectations) that there is some official statement OR leak to be published unofficially in the same way as they handled SDFP.*



I think that would be likely, too. But I don't think we'll see it until closer to the first party. This random cancelling is likely a first wave of sorts. I'm sure they knew about it and figured why stop it, it's harmless. But when fixing this loophole, they likely made a conscious decision whether to consider these parties as "valid ticket media" for FP+ purposes.

As an aside, I'd bet only a fraction of the buyers knew, and those who did not will be more upset that they were not able to take advantage. Remember, the Disboards forums only represents a small fraction of guests. So what we expect/know vs the average guest is pretty high. I think more and more people are getting aware thanks to Facebook groups and YouTubers. So I think that's why WDW has decided to finally tighten up those operational goofs from a few years ago.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Roxyfire said:


> I think with the changes to the FP system that went into effect earlier this year, it solidifies the fact that FP+ are for regular entry. Any use of FP for the party ticket was unintentional and due to the bug that allowed the previous loopholes. As we see people try to redeem these, I am certain we will see the MDE accounts getting flagged/locked. People should be somewhat cautious about relying on these. The safest course of action would be to only book FP for the days you have tickets, and add more once you arrive, or adjust your vacation package accordingly. No one wants to be in line at guest services when they could be out having fun.


This!!!  This is what makes me nervous. I've still got my party FP and last day FP (so far) and I    am mostly nervous about the locking of accounts. That's what might convince me to delete my party FP. Don't really want to deal with that. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Roxyfire

prettypatchesmsu said:


> This!!!  This is what makes me nervous. I've still got my party FP and last day FP (so far) and I    am mostly nervous about the locking of accounts. That's what might convince me to delete my party FP. Don't really want to deal with that. Decisions, decisions



I don't see anything wrong with waiting to see. Looks like you're going in September so unless you have some really hard to get FP on your last day, you could let them sit for a while. You could see what happens with the first few parties in August. I'll confess that bought my tickets on separate profiles to see if it would still work to obtain fastpasses. But I'm pretty sure it would probably cause problems with use. I'm curious to see what happens.


----------



## sharonabe

inspectorgadget said:


> Although the party begins at 7:00 PM, Guest coming specifically to the special event may be admitted into the Park as early as 4:00 PM.



In case the majority of you just saw the 4:00 PM and didn't really read what the CM said, you might want to re-read it with your old high school grammar class in mind.

The CM said, "*MAY *be admitted into the park *AS EARLY AS* 4:00 PM.  That's a very lawyerly answer that doesn't really answer the question.  To me, that says, there is still a very real possibility that the 4 pm entry will not happen.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Roxyfire said:


> I don't see anything wrong with waiting to see. Looks like you're going in September so unless you have some really hard to get FP on your last day, you could let them sit for a while. You could see what happens with the first few parties in August. I'll confess that bought my tickets on separate profiles to see if it would still work to obtain fastpasses. But I'm pretty sure it would probably cause problems with use. I'm curious to see what happens.


Yeah, that's my strategy right now. Just waiting to see what happens and letting everything stay in my account and see if they disappear. I will be interested to see what happens. If there are reports of problems using etc at the parties or later in the trip because of using, then I'll probably delete, not worth the aggravation for sure. I do have 7DMT on our last day, but I have it earlier in the trip too. So just risking it at this point.


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The removal of previous perk of 3 FP+ is not necessarily a deal breaker for everyone, but it is a serious loss in the stand alone value of the party ticket. (again, assuming this ends up being correct)



I totally agree.  Most people purchase just the party ticket or use only a party ticket to enter at 4pm.  The fact Disney isn't allowing FP's on a party ticket is annoyingly uncool considering the cost.


----------



## ThornXBL

Ugh, our last day is also at AK with an FOP FP+... so I too am contemplating cancelling our Party day FP+s out of safety. Would rather not see the AK FP+s get dropped suddenly


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree.  Most people purchase just the party ticket or use only a party ticket to enter at 4pm.  The fact Disney isn't allowing FP's on a party ticket is annoyingly uncool considering the cost.



Right. Making decisions that reduce value is not something that Disney seems to have any issue with. But again...I would hope they aren't so ashamed of the change that they are not willing to make it official and public, rather than causing ridiculous situations like this:



ThornXBL said:


> Ugh, our last day is also at AK with an FOP FP+... so I too am contemplating cancelling our Party day FP+s out of safety. Would rather not see the AK FP+s get dropped suddenly


----------



## ThornXBL

The people that did have their last day of FP+s get dropped: was there any notice/email sent when it happened? Or did they just notice it by checking their FP page on a whim?


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Right. Making decisions that reduce value is not something that Disney seems to have any issue with. But again...I would hope they aren't so ashamed of the change that they are not willing to make it official and public, rather than causing ridiculous situations like this:



This!


----------



## FoxC63

ThornXBL said:


> The people that did have their last day of FP+s get dropped: was there any notice/email sent when it happened? Or did they just notice it by checking their FP page on a whim?



So far what I've read here & there Disney has not sent emails.  People have been watching their MDE accounts and have noticed the FP's are gone.  What is confusing is some have reported not loosing their FP's at all, just some are affected which begs the question why?  What exactly do people have tied into their MDE accounts, AP, PH, party tickets and/or phantoms with/without resort? And how many days park days?  It appears (I could be wrong) those with longer than 5 day tickets are experiencing difficulties when MNSSHP tickets are "somehow" attached to their profiles.

Again I am only going by with what I've read.  My booking window doesn't open until the last week of August.  I whole hardheartedly hope/wish fellow DIS'ers keep us informed on this thread and thank those that have.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ThornXBL said:


> The people that did have their last day of FP+s get dropped: was there any notice/email sent when it happened? Or did they just notice it by checking their FP page on a whim?


No notice. I just checked and noticed the parties of 2 switched to 1 (I have an AP so it only affected my sister). The phone CM was very helpful and fixed it (got one back, gave one an overlapping time, and gave one anytime FP for that day for FoP), but I removed my sister from the party FPs before calling, so she had a day of FPs available.


----------



## alisonslp

Lesley Wake said:


> No notice. I just checked and noticed the parties of 2 switched to 1 (I have an AP so it only affected my sister). The phone CM was very helpful and fixed it (got one back, gave one an overlapping time, and gave one anytime FP for that day for FoP), but I removed my sister from the party FPs before calling, so she had a day of FPs available.


forgive me if I missed a previous reply on this - what explanation did the CM give for the missing FP+?


Didn't the system change over in June? I booked my FP+ in mid July. How/Why would the system allow me to do this if the loophole had been fixed?


----------



## Lesley Wake

alisonslp said:


> forgive me if I missed a previous reply on this - what explanation did the CM give for the missing FP+?
> 
> 
> Didn't the system change over in June? I booked my FP+ in mid July. How/Why would the system allow me to do this if the loophole had been fixed?


He didn't know exactly why. He kept saying "this was a mistake". He could just see that they were gone and I guess that the computer did it not me. 

The FP software system does seem to be in a state of flux right now. Definitely issues are popping up that weren't anticipated and it's annoying that Disney is not accepting or addressing them.


----------



## pjtoadie

sharonabe said:


> In case the majority of you just saw the 4:00 PM and didn't really read what the CM said, you might want to re-read it with your old high school grammar class in mind.
> 
> The CM said, "*MAY *be admitted into the park *AS EARLY AS* 4:00 PM.  That's a very lawyerly answer that doesn't really answer the question.  To me, that says, there is still a very real possibility that the 4 pm entry will not happen.



I wonder if they say that every year though?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> So far what I've read here & there Disney has not sent emails.  People have been watching their MDE accounts and have noticed the FP's are gone.  What is confusing is some have reported not loosing their FP's at all, just some are affected which begs the question why?  What exactly do people have tied into their MDE accounts, AP, PH, party tickets and/or phantoms with/without resort? And how many days park days?  It appears (I could be wrong) those with longer than 5 day tickets are experiencing difficulties when MNSSHP tickets are "somehow" attached to their profiles.
> 
> Again I am only going by with what I've read.  My booking window doesn't open until the last week of August.  I whole hardheartedly hope/wish fellow DIS'ers keep us informed on this thread and thank those that have.


I would fit this demographic, so I'm checking my account a few times a day. We don't have APs. We have 8 day Park Hoppers and one night MNSSHP tickets. We won't be using a regular ticket on our MNSSHP night, so no extra park tickets for FPs. We have FPs booked off our party tickets for party night. So in theory, ours should be ones to have a days FP disappear. They are still there as of right now. Just watching and waiting.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Glitch city, population everyone


----------



## Texans_loyal

why can't good glitches happen? like 3 extra FPs instead of none at all


----------



## BigMommaMouse

apdebord said:


> Does anyone have experiences with wearing a wig to the party? We are going to the November 1st party, so hopefully not scorching, but might be annoying.  Just want to hear some thoughts.
> 
> I am kind of leaning towards being Pocahontas..but I'm blonde (and not committed to the costume enough to dye my hair lol).


I wore a wig last trip, Halloween 2015. I think November will be fine for that.


----------



## Farro

Okay go with me on this....we gave up on costumes for the party. But Disney bounding is much easier...
I said before my hair is dark brown and curly with awesome natural gray streaks that are really noticeable when I wear it down. Soo....my dress I already planned on wearing, hair loose and curly, dark lipstick, find a little green lantern. 

  
Mother Gothel!

And I thought Micky could just wear a t-shirt that says "I'm Malicious, Mean and Scary"!!!   Would anyone get it? I would have to get the t-shirt made, but that's not hard. Can just get a brown one, close to the color of the character's outfit.

thoughts?


----------



## Mollymovacca

Whew y'all.... I've been off the boards for a week and I come back to a scary hot mess! lol I just made my FP this past Saturday... I have made fp for my party night and I'll now be watching my app like a hawk bc my last day is the only day I could get a 7D fp for! If I lost it, it wouldn't be devastating but I would be sad! 

Side note, on one of my fb pages... someone posted that they have regular tickets and party tickets and called and the cm said they could book fp+ for BOTH!!! And connected them to IT who then did it for them! I told them that it was not allowed and they could get flagged and get in trouble for it! I would be mortified if I got kicked out (or whatever happens) over something so small!!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Farro said:


> Okay go with me on this....we gave up on costumes for the party. But Disney bounding is much easier...
> I said before my hair is dark brown and curly with awesome natural gray streaks that are really noticeable when I wear it down. Soo....my dress I already planned on wearing, hair loose and curly, dark lipstick, find a little green lantern.
> 
> View attachment 255774 View attachment 255775 View attachment 255776
> Mother Gothel!
> 
> And I thought Micky could just wear a t-shirt that says "I'm Malicious, Mean and Scary"!!!   Would anyone get it? I would have to get the t-shirt made, but that's not hard. Can just get a brown one, close to the color of the character's outfit.
> 
> thoughts?


I think that dress looks great. I am always looking for people Disney Bounding, it's like a secret club.


----------



## Farro

BigMommaMouse said:


> I think that dress looks great. I am always looking for people Disney Bounding, it's like a secret club.



I already have the dress, and the hair , so it's so easy! I just feel like it's pretty obscure, but oh well, I'll know who we are!


----------



## pangyal

Farro said:


> Okay go with me on this....we gave up on costumes for the party. But Disney bounding is much easier...
> I said before my hair is dark brown and curly with awesome natural gray streaks that are really noticeable when I wear it down. Soo....my dress I already planned on wearing, hair loose and curly, dark lipstick, find a little green lantern.
> 
> View attachment 255774 View attachment 255775 View attachment 255776
> Mother Gothel!
> 
> And I thought Micky could just wear a t-shirt that says "I'm Malicious, Mean and Scary"!!!   Would anyone get it? I would have to get the t-shirt made, but that's not hard. Can just get a brown one, close to the color of the character's outfit.
> 
> thoughts?


I think this is an awesome costume!


----------



## Farro

pangyal said:


> I think this is an awesome costume!



Thanks! I just bought on Amazon LED green fairy lights and this little rattan lantern. The lantern has a solar candle in it, but I will just turn that off and wrap the fairy lights around it!  I'm such a child!


----------



## pangyal

Farro said:


> Thanks! I just bought on Amazon LED green fairy lights and this little rattan lantern. The lantern has a solar candle in it, but I will just turn that off and wrap the fairy lights around it!  I'm such a child!
> 
> View attachment 255786 View attachment 255787


Isn't that what Disney is for?

At least you have a chance of people knowing who you're supposed to be. I am quite positive that nobody will figure out my Peter Parker costume and my little Spidey beside me that night will find that hilarious.


----------



## Stuarotra

Farro said:


> Thanks! I just bought on Amazon LED green fairy lights and this little rattan lantern. The lantern has a solar candle in it, but I will just turn that off and wrap the fairy lights around it!  I'm such a child!
> 
> View attachment 255786 View attachment 255787


I think most of us are like children when we go to Disney!! It just brings it out of us!! I ended up purchasing Mickey ears to match all my Disney bounding outfits..... I found them pretty cheap on etsy. I'm 48 and wearing Mickey ears!!! Oh well... it's so much fun!!


----------



## Farro

totally just designed and bought his t-shirt online - about to buy, see any errors???!!!  Get the reference on the back?


----------



## anricat

I havne't hit my FP reservation day yet and I'm not sure what I'm going to do about this FP situation. I might not book them to be on the safe side. 

I guess my next question would be then if I don't book any, will the system allow me to book any FP for that afternoon once I'm in the park. I mean, if you're *in* the park at 4 and FP are available... Seems like this is really tricky for them to enforce. They either need to not allow folks in at 4 (which they really can't do - can you imagine the congestion that would cause holding all those people?) or allow them the same amenities as the other folks are getting from 4-7 in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## anricat

I decided to send a letter to Disney and express my displeasure at this FP situation. It's not like we're trying to circumvent the rules here or anything. Maybe if enough people write in about this "glitch" then that's all they will pass it off to be - a "glitch." 

Alright, Disnerds, go forth and complain!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

At this point I'm just going to wait for the first few parties to come and go to see what's going on. Too many rumors, not enough facts. I'm just not sure if there is anything more we can do.


----------



## Cluelyss

Farro said:


> Okay go with me on this....we gave up on costumes for the party. But Disney bounding is much easier...
> I said before my hair is dark brown and curly with awesome natural gray streaks that are really noticeable when I wear it down. Soo....my dress I already planned on wearing, hair loose and curly, dark lipstick, find a little green lantern.
> 
> View attachment 255774 View attachment 255775 View attachment 255776
> Mother Gothel!
> 
> And I thought Micky could just wear a t-shirt that says "I'm Malicious, Mean and Scary"!!!   Would anyone get it? I would have to get the t-shirt made, but that's not hard. Can just get a brown one, close to the color of the character's outfit.
> 
> thoughts?


LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ThornXBL said:


> The people that did have their last day of FP+s get dropped: was there any notice/email sent when it happened? Or did they just notice it by checking their FP page on a whim?


I've read reports of folks getting an email the day before they were deleted, stating that they were over their FP limit for the amount of ticket entitlements they had. I've also read reports of them just disappearing. 

My FP day is coming up and I think I'm not going to book any just to be on the safe side. We have a 4:30 ADR then will line up for our first M&G, so would struggle to use all 3 anyway. But we will also have another night in MK. If we didn't, I'd probably be more upset about the loss of FPs.


----------



## Farro

Cluelyss said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!!!



Thanks!!! And please...indulge me in my excitement as you are all my people...I have a purse that kind of resembles a picnic basket! (at least a "nod") I will carry it with my lantern.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Farro said:


> Thanks!!! And please...indulge me in my excitement as you are all my people...I have a purse that kind of resembles a picnic basket! (at least a "nod") I will carry it with my lantern.
> 
> View attachment 255852 View attachment 255853


People will differently guess who you are. Cast members love doing that too.


----------



## anricat

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> At this point I'm just going to wait for the first few parties to come and go to see what's going on. Too many rumors, not enough facts. I'm just not sure if there is anything more we can do.



There are definitely some facts here, if you're referring to the deleted FP reservations. You can see where members posted screenshots of the emails they received from Disney telling them that they had more days of FP reservations than tickets. I don't think that's a rumor. 

As far as anything more we can do, sure there is. We can email Disney to find out their official stance, which, again, some have done and have also received official emails back stating that FP reservations aren't a perk of party tickets, then we can email our dissatisfaction back to Disney in hopes of changing it. Just like when BTMRR and 7DMT weren't listed as available rides, perhaps they will do something (even if they say it was a glitch). 

Clearly there is something going on. People aren't just spreading rumors about their FP going away - it's actually happening. 

Now, the one thing we don't know, and yes, we will need to wait for the first parties to learn is if you can make FP reservations once you've had your ticket/MB scanned and you're in the park.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

anricat said:


> There are definitely some facts here, if you're referring to the deleted FP reservations. You can see where members posted screenshots of the emails they received from Disney telling them that they had more days of FP reservations than tickets. I don't think that's a rumor.
> 
> As far as anything more we can do, sure there is. *We can email Disney* to find out their official stance, which, again, some have done and have also received official emails back stating that FP reservations aren't a perk of party tickets, then we can email our dissatisfaction back to Disney in hopes of changing it. Just like when BTMRR and 7DMT weren't listed as available rides, perhaps they will do something (even if they say it was a glitch).
> 
> Clearly there is something going on. People aren't just spreading rumors about their FP going away - it's actually happening.
> 
> Now, the one thing we don't know, and yes, we will need to wait for the first parties to learn is if you can make FP reservations once you've had your ticket/MB scanned and you're in the park.



I emailed them for the first time about this (other than checking on ticket entitlements remaining).


----------



## ThornXBL

Thanks for all the feedback on the FP situation.

My trip this time is pretty unusual; I've got a CM+Spouse (Main Entrance Pass/Spouse Pass), their 3 Guest Pass users, and a bunch of 6-day Park Hopper guests. The 11 of us all have MNSSHP tickets, and it did let me book FP+s between 3:30-6:30PM on the party day but only if I waited to book those after all of our normal park days. The Guest Pass users don't have any tickets tied to their name on MDE except for these party tickets, so the system clearly let them book FP with no other ticket media on their account save for the MNSSHP ticket. :shrug:

Our last park day is AK, but our guest pass users will have departed for home by then, so it's just 8 of us with FPs in AK for that day. We have another AK day earlier, and other MK days, so I guess I'll talk to them and see how they wanna play this.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

ThornXBL said:


> Thanks for all the feedback on the FP situation.
> 
> My trip this time is pretty unusual; I've got a CM+Spouse (Main Entrance Pass/Spouse Pass), their 3 Guest Pass users, and a bunch of 6-day Park Hopper guests. The 11 of us all have MNSSHP tickets, and it did let me book FP+s between 3:30-6:30PM on the party day but only if I waited to book those after all of our normal park days. The Guest Pass users don't have any tickets tied to their name on MDE except for these party tickets, so the system clearly let them book FP with no other ticket media on their account save for the MNSSHP ticket. :shrug:
> 
> Our last park day is AK, but our guest pass users will have departed for home by then, so it's just 8 of us with FPs in AK for that day. We have another AK day earlier, and other MK days, so I guess I'll talk to them and see how they wanna play this.



Do you have any days where you don't have "high priority" FP+ booked? Maybe a MK day without 7DMT? Or Epcot without FEA? Maybe if you are concerned with losing your FOP AK FP (assume you have that on your last day), you could release one of those lower priority days. Again, it is ridiculous that you have to go through this trouble.


----------



## ThornXBL

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Do you have any days where you don't have "high priority" FP+ booked? Maybe a MK day without 7DMT? Or Epcot without FEA? Maybe if you are concerned with losing your FOP AK FP (assume you have that on your last day), you could release one of those lower priority days. Again, it is ridiculous that you have to go through this trouble.



That's a good way to look at it. Reviewing our list though, the Halloween party day would probably be the FPs I cut anyway. That and if we really wanted to do a ride or two that night during the party, lines should be lighter.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

ThornXBL said:


> That's a good way to look at it. Reviewing our list though, the Halloween party day would probably be the FPs I cut anyway. That and if we really wanted to do a ride or two that night during the party, lines should be lighter.



We aren't to our FP+ reservation day yet, but we have remaining NE tickets anyway. Have not even purchased party tickets. We will book using our NE tickets, but plan on using party ticket only for entry. So we won't "lose" our FP+ (the system doesn't know that I am not going to just use regular entry to MK that day). But I don't want their to be any issues when we get there. And I know lines are lighter during the night. But that doesn't take away from the fact that we all want a chance for 3 short waits before the party begins (as we have done for at least the past 3 years).


----------



## sharonabe

DonaldDuck77 said:


> We aren't to our FP+ reservation day yet, but we have remaining NE tickets anyway. Have not even purchased party tickets. We will book using our NE tickets, but plan on using party ticket only for entry. So we won't "lose" our FP+ (the system doesn't know that I am not going to just use regular entry to MK that day). But I don't want their to be any issues when we get there. And I know lines are lighter during the night. But that doesn't take away from the fact that we all want a chance for 3 short waits before the party begins (as we have done for at least the past 3 years).



Unless you find a way to put those FP+ onto your party ticket, I don't think your plan will work.  You have to use the ticket the FP+ are attached to when you enter the park, or you won't have any FP+.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

sharonabe said:


> Unless you find a way to put those FP+ onto your party ticket, I don't think your plan will work.  You have to use the ticket the FP+ are attached to when you enter the park, or you won't have any FP+.



FP+ aren't on "the ticket", they are on your MDE. I don't have extra phantom accounts or anything.

Now, with the changes this year, you may be correct that I won't be able to use them (who knows how everything will be coded).


----------



## bluecastle

sharonabe said:


> In case the majority of you just saw the 4:00 PM and didn't really read what the CM said, you might want to re-read it with your old high school grammar class in mind.
> 
> The CM said, "*MAY *be admitted into the park *AS EARLY AS* 4:00 PM.  That's a very lawyerly answer that doesn't really answer the question.  To me, that says, there is still a very real possibility that the 4 pm entry will not happen.



I read that as may, as in be allowed, rather than might be. More like Mother May I? Yes, you may! 
Speaking of 4 PM, we have hoppers and will probably enter the park before 4 pm. What is the earliest we can get our wristbands and what location would you suggest as being the least crowded?
Thanks!


----------



## wehrengrizz

alisonslp said:


> we are never able to get into BOG when we go. Really, we just want to go to seethe inside - get some grey stuff and a few other desserts.


Have you ever tried for a last minute walk-up at lunch? Or a day-of (or a little before) lunch res? Sometimes those pop up! I had a lunch ADR at BOG in April around 1:40 (?) and there was a party of like 7 that walked right up and got into the queue because they had space! ONLY downside is if it's not within a certain time before, you can't pre-order, BUT then there's another cool thing to look at inside haha! Lunch is great portions yummy food and you can just get dessert too  they are very good at letting you just explore the restaurant once you're in 



eeyoreandtink said:


> This concerns me because it says that th parks will be closing to day guests at 6, but the official communication from Disney contradicts that. They are saying that only applies to Christmas parties. It doesn't sound like this person really has all the info, so I wonder if the 4pm thing is correct.


I'm sorry I can't cite my reference right now but I *think* it was Disney Parks Blog (??) that had an article stating that MVMCP is the first time they're trying out the new policy of having non-party guests asked to leave at 6pm. There was no mention in that article of this occurring at MNSSHP. It went on to explain that anyone without the party wristband would be flagged by CMs/asked to make their way to the exits. They cannot get into a ride or M&G line after that time without the party wristband. This particular part is I believe how it works on party nights for BOTH of the party types, regardless of that time it closes; but I'm basing that portion on the wording in the article and what I've experienced in the past as a non-party-going guest on a party day.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Finally went ahead and bought our tickets yesterday!  We are spending a week in Florida, but only doing MNSSHP at Disney and a day at Universal - spending the rest of the time at the beach.  It's going to be strange being down there and not spending time at all of the parks, but a friend and I are planning a surprise joint trip with our kids in January (the girls are going to FREAK OUT - if you hear screaming around January 1st off in the distance it's probably our girls when they learn they are going to Disney together lol).

I'm excited because since we are only going to the party, I splurged and rented a Grand Floridian Studio for us that night. I would never be able to afford to stay there on a usual trip. I'm also excited because I recently finished our costumes  DD is going as Mulan (in the blue dress from the end of the movie) and I'm going as Mushu. I'd upload pictures, but photobucket isn't working for that purpose anymore so I'm not sure how to upload them here. If anyone is using something else let me know and I'll put up the pics


----------



## Lesley Wake

Costume is finished! I ordered this dress from Hot Topic: 
 

Of course when it came in the cut was off. It fit everywhere except for the mid-chest, so wouldn't zip up. A bigger size wouldn't work because it would have been too big everywhere else, and anyways, HT didn't have anymore in larger sizes left! So I was pretty depressed but my mom said she'd fix it. She cut open the back, underneath the laces and added a bit more fabric, which you totally can't see because of the laces. She had some issues with the skirt, as she couldn't figure out a way to hide the extra, but my sister helped come up with an idea for a flat bow! What do you guys think?



And then I got a purse on etsy, as well as a "chipped cup" necklace I've had for a couple year: 


Just need to figure out what to do with my hair!


----------



## kizmet311

This is probably a silly question, but we are actually using one day of our 5-day MYW tickets to go to MK the same day we are going to the MNSSHP.  This shouldn't give me any FP issues, would it?  Even if I book FP all the way up until park closing at 7:00?  I would not be using our MNSSHP ticket as extra ticket media for booking FP.  We would have 5 days of tickets and 5 days of FP, and no FP attached to the Halloween ticket.

I know some people probably think that is silly to enter MK the same day with two different kinds of tickets, but unfortunately it's what worked out with our schedule at this point and I want to have two full days in MK.


----------



## stickeymouse

kizmet311 said:


> I know some people probably think that is silly to enter MK the same day with two different kinds of tickets, but unfortunately it's what worked out with our schedule at this point and I want to have two full days in MK.


I don't think it's silly at all. I think it's rather smart. Many websites project lower crowds on those days for that very reason. Adding another day of park entry on a 4+ day trip costs less than $30, so I think that's well worth it!


----------



## CMNJ

kizmet311 said:


> This is probably a silly question, but we are actually using one day of our 5-day MYW tickets to go to MK the same day we are going to the MNSSHP.  This shouldn't give me any FP issues, would it?  Even if I book FP all the way up until park closing at 7:00?  I would not be using our MNSSHP ticket as extra ticket media for booking FP.  We would have 5 days of tickets and 5 days of FP, and no FP attached to the Halloween ticket.
> 
> I know some people probably think that is silly to enter MK the same day with two different kinds of tickets, but unfortunately it's what worked out with our schedule at this point and I want to have two full days in MK.


No you are entitled to 5 days of FP with a 5 day ticket and the party ticket shouldn't affect that. Only those who book 6 days of FP with a 5 day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket may have a problem based on other posters' reports


----------



## HHMcG

Finally got my family to decide on a costume theme, we took a vote.  We are going in August so we aren't doing full costumes more like DisBounding.  I've just started buying all the pieces we need.  This is going to end up costing me a bundle but I will be so excited to have my 'party of rebels'.
We also did a vote on what is a priority to each of us.  So I can start tour planning our night.  No one picked "Meeting characters" which frees up lots of time.  This is our only day at Disney (it is a Universal trip) so this is the only planning I need to do.


----------



## kizmet311

stickeymouse said:


> I don't think it's silly at all. I think it's rather smart. Many websites project lower crowds on those days for that very reason. Adding another day of park entry on a 4+ day trip costs less than $30, so I think that's well worth it!



Thanks!  That makes me me feel better!  This is our first time doing Disney for multiple days and staying on-site, so I was worried that it might be wasting a ticket to do that.  Days 2 and 3 of our trip will probably be our longest with MK/MNSSHP and then MK with extra hours from 9-11pm, but I think it's where we want to spend most of our time.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm also excited because I recently finished our costumes  DD is going as Mulan (in the blue dress from the end of the movie) and I'm going as Mushu. I'd upload pictures, but photobucket isn't working for that purpose anymore so I'm not sure how to upload them here. If anyone is using something else let me know and I'll put up the pics



I just have the photos I post saved on my computer and make sure they're not too big in size (if they are, I use a free photo resizing website to fix that), then I just hit "Upload File" and choose the photo and BAM! it's there.



Lesley Wake said:


> Costume is finished! I ordered this dress from Hot Topic:
> View attachment 256054 View attachment 256055



This is adorable. You will look amazing in this and the lacing and bow look like they were meant to be!


----------



## alisonslp

wehrengrizz said:


> Have you ever tried for a last minute walk-up at lunch? Or a day-of (or a little before) lunch res?


We have tried this a couple times and didn't have any luck. We have teens so we don't go to MK often. They prefer the other parks at this point.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Lesley Wake said:


> Costume is finished! I ordered this dress from Hot Topic:
> View attachment 256054 View attachment 256055
> 
> Of course when it came in the cut was off. It fit everywhere except for the mid-chest, so wouldn't zip up. A bigger size wouldn't work because it would have been too big everywhere else, and anyways, HT didn't have anymore in larger sizes left! So I was pretty depressed but my mom said she'd fix it. She cut open the back, underneath the laces and added a bit more fabric, which you totally can't see because of the laces. She had some issues with the skirt, as she couldn't figure out a way to hide the extra, but my sister helped come up with an idea for a flat bow! What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 256056
> 
> And then I got a purse on etsy, as well as a "chipped cup" necklace I've had for a couple year:
> View attachment 256057
> 
> Just need to figure out what to do with my hair!


Love that dress. Your mom's and sister suggestions work perfectly.


----------



## Mrspeaks

My family is going as Moana characters. I'm so excited about it. I am going to be Tamato. I have a purple shirt and shorts. I am planning on making a crab shell that would slip on like a backpack. I wondered if that would be really annoying if we were going to be riding rides. I think I would need to take it off for some rides. An alternative is I could try to add gold fabric on the back of my shirt for a more Disney bounding look than making a shell. Any thoughts?


----------



## Neverbeast

Just use a regular gold backpack and glue shiny things on it.


----------



## jvattes

Roxyfire said:


> I think with the changes to the FP system that went into effect earlier this year, it solidifies the fact that FP+ are for regular entry. Any use of FP for the party ticket was unintentional and due to the bug that allowed the previous loopholes. As we see people try to redeem these, I am certain we will see the MDE accounts getting flagged/locked. People should be somewhat cautious about relying on these. The safest course of action would be to only book FP for the days you have tickets, and add more once you arrive, or adjust your vacation package accordingly. No one wants to be in line at guest services when they could be out having fun.



I disagree that it was part of a loophole.  When I had party tickets the first time we went to a party I hadn't linked them and couldn't figure out why I couldn't make FPP for my whole trip.  I called to ask and a cast member HELPED me to link them AND to make the FPP for the party.  She also pointed out that the one I made for 2:30 would be inaccessible (this was back in the days when you had to make 3, and I was making a throwaway).  So it was allowed back then.

My big issue with this whole thing is not that they have perhaps made the change.  It is their failure to communicate that clearly with guests, resulting in people quite innocently making FPP (according to past years' allowability) and now losing FPP for later in their trip, often FOP.  This is not fair to guests who are acting on past experience because Disney has dropped the ball in getting the word out.


----------



## jvattes

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Right. Making decisions that reduce value is not something that Disney seems to have any issue with. But again...I would hope they aren't so ashamed of the change that they are not willing to make it official and public, rather than causing ridiculous situations like this:


I called them out on Twitter yesterday and asked - nearly begged - them to make an official statement.  Crickets, more or less, aside from a non-answer in my direct message.  Didn't want to post "out loud".  Maddening.


----------



## BigGoof81

I've been trying to read back on the thread to find out exactly what the new problem is with FP+ and the MNSSHP...and how FPs are getting cancelled.

We have to book our FPs in 2 weeks.  Is there something I should or should not be doing?


----------



## jvattes

BigGoof81 said:


> I've been trying to read back on the thread to find out exactly what the new problem is with FP+ and the MNSSHP...and how FPs are getting cancelled.
> 
> We have to book our FPs in 2 weeks.  Is there something I should or should not be doing?


Basically it sounds like you should NOT book FPP for your party day.  You should only book FPP for the number of days for which you have regular park admission.  For example, my family has 1 party ticket and 3 days of park tickets.  I currently have 4 days of FPP booked, but the issue seems to be that the last day's FPP will be deleted by the system because the system is seeing that as a 4th day for which I do not have tickets for, and is seeing my first day - a party day - as having FPP booked using day 1 of 3 regular park admissions.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

BigGoof81 said:


> I've been trying to read back on the thread to find out exactly what the new problem is with FP+ and the MNSSHP...and how FPs are getting cancelled.
> 
> We have to book our FPs in 2 weeks.  Is there something I should or should not be doing?


In the past couple weeks there have been reports of the last days FPs being cancelled when the guest had FPs for all ticketed days + MNSSHP FPs.  Rumors were FPs were no longer allowed and party guests weren't allowed in until the party started at 7pm.  I emailed last week because I was concerned 1st - about losing 3 early hours of party time and 2nd -of losing my last AK day FPs which included my FOP FP.  My response from Disney was that FPs for MNSSHP were not allowed even during the 4-7 hours but guests may be allowed in as early as 4pm for the party.  So I deleted my party FPs... but am content to know that we will still be able to enter the party at 4pm.


----------



## vinotinto

jvattes said:


> My big issue with this whole thing is not that they have perhaps made the change.  It is their failure to communicate that clearly with guests, resulting in people quite innocently making FPP (according to past years' allowability) and now losing FPP for later in their trip, often FOP.  This is not fair to guests who are acting on past experience because Disney has dropped the ball in getting the word out.



This is exactly my issue too!


----------



## vinotinto

Mrspeaks said:


> My family is going as Moana characters. I'm so excited about it. I am going to be Tamato. I have a purple shirt and shorts. I am planning on making a crab shell that would slip on like a backpack. I wondered if that would be really annoying if we were going to be riding rides. I think I would need to take it off for some rides. An alternative is I could try to add gold fabric on the back of my shirt for a more Disney bounding look than making a shell. Any thoughts?





Neverbeast said:


> Just use a regular gold backpack and glue shiny things on it.


I love the creativity of fellow DISers!


----------



## jvattes

vinotinto said:


> This is exactly my issue too!


I think we'll cancel our party FPP.  

Dammit!  

Husband has raised question of - if we use FPP during party, can't we then schedule or use FPP on the last day of our party after the party?  I don't know that we can.  Perhaps they will still see those first use as via 1 of 3 regular ticket admissions.


----------



## jvattes

And they're gone  (I cancelled them).  Would rather not deal with guest services/locked account/lost FOP FPP...  It was too much of a gamble after DH and I talked it through just now.  Irritated.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

jvattes said:


> And they're gone  (I cancelled them).  Would rather not deal with guest services/locked account/lost FOP FPP...  It was too much of a gamble after DH and I talked it through just now.  Irritated.


Sorry , I hated to cancel mine too.  So irritating!


----------



## Roxyfire

jvattes said:


> I disagree that it was part of a loophole.  When I had party tickets the first time we went to a party I hadn't linked them and couldn't figure out why I couldn't make FPP for my whole trip.  I called to ask and a cast member HELPED me to link them AND to make the FPP for the party.  She also pointed out that the one I made for 2:30 would be inaccessible (this was back in the days when you had to make 3, and I was making a throwaway).  So it was allowed back then.
> 
> My big issue with this whole thing is not that they have perhaps made the change.  It is their failure to communicate that clearly with guests, resulting in people quite innocently making FPP (according to past years' allowability) and now losing FPP for later in their trip, often FOP.  This is not fair to guests who are acting on past experience because Disney has dropped the ball in getting the word out.



Because it's not hugely widespread, it's possible there could be something else unrelated. I still think it's all how in the tickets are coded. I don't doubt those CMs in the know gave that information to guests as an extra tip. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it. However, with the changes, I will not be surprised _at all_ that they never intended that to be a feature. Nor will I be surprised if that is something that got cleaned up with the SDFP changes. It seems like they weren't really distinguishing between different types of ticket media before. Now that they can tie that to entry, they can probably tie FP+ access to ticket types as well.

I feel like if they intended to include FP+ with the party tickets, they would advertise it. The early entry is a courtesy to party guests and causes lines to increase while day guests are still there. It could be a measure to make things more fair for day guests. There's really no way to tell until it gets closer to the first party.


----------



## anricat

jvattes said:


> And they're gone  (I cancelled them).  Would rather not deal with guest services/locked account/lost FOP FPP...  It was too much of a gamble after DH and I talked it through just now.  Irritated.



I made the same decision. I've reworked our plans from 4-7 so that there isn't anything we need FP for. I'm going to try to pick up those rides during the party (7DMT and BTMRR) and the third one I wanted (Jungle Cruise) I'll try to pick up as a fourth FP on a different MK day. It's just not worth it.


----------



## anricat

Roxyfire said:


> It could be a measure to make things more fair for day guests.



But how does it make it more fair? If anything, now we're on an uneven playing field. We're going to MK on a party day, leaving at 7 PM and I begrudge those party goers nothing. They are there at 4 PM, same as me. Why shouldn't they make FP reservations to be on a level playing field? And when I'm entering at 4 on party night, I'm in the park, same as they are.

You're right, though, we'll have to see how this plays out when the first parties happen. I'll be curious if they will be able to make FP once in the party. (And if so, will that effect their FP reservations later in the trip? I suspect not.)


----------



## vinotinto

Ok, so who still has yet to cancel their MNSSHP FP+ *and* has FOP on their last day? Am I the only crazy one left?

And if we saying that the MNSSHP ticket does not allow FP reservations, why would it allow FP use at 4:00 that day?

We have dinner ADRs at 5:00 at Skippers and we are driving in that day, so it may not be so bad to just cancel the FPs, go to dinner and not do FP rides.


----------



## jvattes

vinotinto said:


> Ok, so who still has yet to cancel their MNSSHP FP+ *and* has FOP on their last day? Am I the only crazy one left?
> 
> And if we saying that if the MNSSHP ticket does not allow FP reservations, why would it allow FP use at 4:00 that day?
> 
> We have dinner ADRs at 5:00 at Skippers and we are driving in that day, so it may not be so bad to just cancel the FPs, go to dinner and not do FP rides.


Because Disney IT and glitch are synonyms.


----------



## vinotinto

jvattes said:


> Because Disney IT and glitch are synonyms.


----------



## Roxyfire

anricat said:


> But how does it make it more fair? If anything, now we're on an uneven playing field. We're going to MK on a party day, leaving at 7 PM and I begrudge those party goers nothing. They are there at 4 PM, same as me. Why shouldn't they make FP reservations to be on a level playing field? And when I'm entering at 4 on party night, I'm in the park, same as they are.
> 
> You're right, though, we'll have to see how this plays out when the first parties happen. I'll be curious if they will be able to make FP once in the party. (And if so, will that effect their FP reservations later in the trip? I suspect not.)



I don't want to start an argument with anyone, I'm just giving another side of it. Plenty of people have commented on the disboards that they dislike the MK closes early on many nights between August and December for parties. They're not being charged any less for entry on those days. They feel like they're paying the same amount for less. You may not feel that way, but some people certainly do. Personally I think you can get a lot done on those days due to lower crowds but I do understand their position. For those who don't have or want park hoppers, if they want to do the MK on a lower crowd day, they must do a party day. If they want to see nighttime entertainment, they must go on a much busier night. 

It does put those folks on an uneven territory, in my opinion. Allowing folks who are day guests and not party guests to get more access to fastpasses for the duration of the day is a nice thing for Disney to do. It's the right thing to do. I'm sure enough people have complained about the lack of FP availability that they felt they had to do something.  If the party tickets don't intentionally include a FP, then those who use only the party ticket for entry shouldn't expect it. And yes this does erode the "value" of the party ticket. It's unfortunate, I like the perk too. It seems they're getting more calculated about FP+ for some reason. 

They should come out and make a statement one way or another, that would also be the right thing to do. Even a simple answer on the FAQ or party page would suffice.


----------



## ThornXBL

vinotinto said:


> Ok, so who still has yet to cancel their MNSSHP FP+ *and* has FOP on their last day? Am I the only crazy one left?
> 
> And if we saying that the MNSSHP ticket does not allow FP reservations, why would it allow FP use at 4:00 that day?
> 
> We have dinner ADRs at 5:00 at Skippers and we are driving in that day, so it may not be so bad to just cancel the FPs, go to dinner and not do FP rides.



I have not cancelled our Party ticket/Party day FPs yet, and still have my last day AK FPs (with FOP) showing for now.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Mrspeaks said:


> My family is going as Moana characters. I'm so excited about it. I am going to be Tamato. I have a purple shirt and shorts. I am planning on making a crab shell that would slip on like a backpack. I wondered if that would be really annoying if we were going to be riding rides. I think I would need to take it off for some rides. An alternative is I could try to add gold fabric on the back of my shirt for a more Disney bounding look than making a shell. Any thoughts?



I think the backpack idea is great (and useful, too!) but I was also going to suggest making a soft sculpture gold shell (you could make a front and a back half and have straps or just ribbons tied on the top and sides to make it come off and easily).  I have made wings this way: just cut out your shell pieces (4, top and bottom of front and back shells) and then sew them together with a bit of quilt batting in between.  Once you turn them inside out, they make a nice gold squishy but firm shape. Then you could even sew (with a machine) the curves on the shells to make them look more real.

Here's a set of my wings, which are hard to see in the dark, but you can get the idea of how they can be firm enough to hold their shape, yet soft enough not to moosh into other guests. Also, you can see the oversewing that you could do on the shells.  Here I have LED lights powered by a hidden controller coming off the wings. The photo didn't catch it very well, but they were well received by other guests and CMs!


----------



## Mollymovacca

vinotinto said:


> Ok, so who still has yet to cancel their MNSSHP FP+ *and* has FOP on their last day? Am I the only crazy one left?
> 
> And if we saying that the MNSSHP ticket does not allow FP reservations, why would it allow FP use at 4:00 that day?
> 
> We have dinner ADRs at 5:00 at Skippers and we are driving in that day, so it may not be so bad to just cancel the FPs, go to dinner and not do FP rides.



I'm not canceling until after the first few parties have happened and we have a better understanding as to what may happen! I'm in MK my last day and have a 7D that I would like to keep but if I lost it it wouldn't be the worst thing that happened!


----------



## bluecastle

Since I will be waiting until my trip gets closer to buy my party tickets,  I was wondering what happens if there is no time for them to be mailed? Do they automatically get added to MDE or do I have to use the numbers on a confirmation email and type then in myself? Do I need to bring the printed tickets to get our wristbands or can they just scan our MBs? 
Thanks and sorry if this was answered somewhere else on this thread. I just thought of this, literally, right before going to bed! Oh, and what does Disney bounding mean? 
Thanks!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Mollymovacca said:


> I'm not canceling until after the first few parties have happened and we have a better understanding as to what may happen! I'm in MK my last day and have a 7D that I would like to keep but if I lost it it wouldn't be the worst thing that happened!



Same boat here; MK last day. This is such a Disney thing, unfortunately. Similar to how they expect you to book dining 180 days in advance, if you want to hot places, but they have the right to change hours a day before your trip.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

bluecastle said:


> Since I will be waiting until my trip gets closer to buy my party tickets,  I was wondering what happens if there is no time for them to be mailed? Do they automatically get added to MDE or do I have to use the numbers on a confirmation email and type then in myself? Do I need to bring the printed tickets to get our wristbands or can they just scan our MBs?
> Thanks and sorry if this was answered somewhere else on this thread. I just thought of this, literally, right before going to bed! Oh, and what does Disney bounding mean?
> Thanks!



I did have mine mailed, but I asked for the confirmation number when I called to purchase the tickets. I typed it into MDE, assigned each ticket to the correct person, and it was as easy as that. If they are attached to your MDE account, others have said that your Magic Bands SHOULD work, but it's recommended if you have the hard tickets to bring that or the confirmation email as well, just in case.

And Disney Bounding is wearing an outfit that resembles a character but isn't a costume, if that makes sense. So, for Mickey Mouse someone might wear red shorts, a black shirt, and Mickey ears or just a t-shirt with Mickey on it with maybe some Mickey ears.


----------



## jvattes

Mollymovacca said:


> I'm not canceling until after the first few parties have happened and we have a better understanding as to what may happen! I'm in MK my last day and have a 7D that I would like to keep but if I lost it it wouldn't be the worst thing that happened!



Makes sense. We are going to the second one so we don't have that luxury


----------



## SaraVee

bluecastle said:


> Since I will be waiting until my trip gets closer to buy my party tickets,  I was wondering what happens if there is no time for them to be mailed? Do they automatically get added to MDE or do I have to use the numbers on a confirmation email and type then in myself? Do I need to bring the printed tickets to get our wristbands or can they just scan our MBs?
> Thanks and sorry if this was answered somewhere else on this thread. I just thought of this, literally, right before going to bed! Oh, and what does Disney bounding mean?
> Thanks!



I bought my ticket online and a page popped up to print that said I must bring the printout it with me. The ticket also automatically showed up in MDE.

Two years ago I went to guest services before the party to get a physical ticket, but they told me having it in MDE would suffice. I brought my printout just in case. When it came time in the park to get my party wristband, the CM just scanned my magic band and it was all good. I would still bring a printed confirmation, just in case.


----------



## Bex258

Disneymom1126 said:


> Finally went ahead and bought our tickets yesterday!  We are spending a week in Florida, but only doing MNSSHP at Disney and a day at Universal - spending the rest of the time at the beach.  It's going to be strange being down there and not spending time at all of the parks, but a friend and I are planning a surprise joint trip with our kids in January (the girls are going to FREAK OUT - if you hear screaming around January 1st off in the distance it's probably our girls when they learn they are going to Disney together lol).
> 
> I'm excited because since we are only going to the party, I splurged and rented a Grand Floridian Studio for us that night. I would never be able to afford to stay there on a usual trip. I'm also excited because I recently finished our costumes  DD is going as Mulan (in the blue dress from the end of the movie) and I'm going as Mushu. I'd upload pictures, but photobucket isn't working for that purpose anymore so I'm not sure how to upload them here. If anyone is using something else let me know and I'll put up the pics




I gave up with my photobucket, too many adverts. I use flickr.com not had a problem so far (apart from when I forgot my login). Can't wait to see your pics, the costumes sound awesome.


----------



## vinotinto

bluecastle said:


> Since I will be waiting until my trip gets closer to buy my party tickets,  I was wondering what happens if there is no time for them to be mailed? Do they automatically get added to MDE or do I have to use the numbers on a confirmation email and type then in myself? Do I need to bring the printed tickets to get our wristbands or can they just scan our MBs?
> Thanks and sorry if this was answered somewhere else on this thread. I just thought of this, literally, right before going to bed! Oh, and what does Disney bounding mean?
> Thanks!


I was logged in, and it gave me the option to assign them to my MDE family, and they were instantly linked.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Mollymovacca said:


> I'm not canceling until after the first few parties have happened and we have a better understanding as to what may happen! I'm in MK my last day and have a 7D that I would like to keep but if I lost it it wouldn't be the worst thing that happened!


This is also me.  I'm going to a September party, so I have a little time for a few actual party reports before I make a decision whether to cancel mine.  I also have a 7DMT FP on my last day, which I would rather not lose but I'm ok with risking it for now.  Everything is still there this morning.  I am periodically checking though.


----------



## vinotinto

I caved in!  My FOP for the last day was still there this morning, but I realized it was the first thing I checked when I got up, which is not something I wanted to do daily for the next month.  So, I have deleted the MNSSHP day FPs from our first day. Since we're driving that day, it's very possible we would not be at the MK gates by 3:45 and we have a dinner ADR at 5:00, so we didn't really have a lot of time to do the rides anyway.  Would have been fun to ride BTMRR, but we will plan to do it during the party.

Now I can finally re-focus on our costumes instead of babysitting my FOP FP.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

vinotinto said:


> I caved in!  My FOP for the last day was still there this morning, but I realized it was the first thing I checked when I got up, which is not something I wanted to do daily for the next month.  So, I have deleted the MNSSHP day FPs from our first day. Since we're driving that day, it's very possible we would not be at the MK gates by 3:45 and we have a dinner ADR at 5:00, so we didn't really have a lot of time to do the rides anyway.  Would have been fun to ride BTMRR, but we will plan to do it during the party.
> 
> Now I can finally re-focus on our costumes instead of babysitting my FOP FP.


That sounds like a good decision.  Yes, I think if mine was FOP I would also not risk it.  Especially since your plans seem to maybe not be able to use the FPs anyways on party day.


----------



## AngelDisney

vinotinto said:


> I caved in!  My FOP for the last day was still there this morning, but I realized it was the first thing I checked when I got up, which is not something I wanted to do daily for the next month.  So, I have deleted the MNSSHP day FPs from our first day. Since we're driving that day, it's very possible we would not be at the MK gates by 3:45 and we have a dinner ADR at 5:00, so we didn't really have a lot of time to do the rides anyway.  Would have been fun to ride BTMRR, but we will plan to do it during the party.
> 
> Now I can finally re-focus on our costumes instead of babysitting my FOP FP.


You could try to book FPs the morning of the party and see if you have the luck to get one BTMRR FP before your ADR.


----------



## sharonabe

vinotinto said:


> And if we saying that the MNSSHP ticket does not allow FP reservations, why would it allow FP use at 4:00 that day?



If you have other ticket media, they system doesn't know where/when you're using them. Perhaps you're at MK that day before the party.  If all you have is a party ticket AND if Disney really is saying no FP+, then you're right, it shouldn't let you make FP+ at all.


----------



## BigGoof81

jvattes said:


> Basically it sounds like you should NOT book FPP for your party day.  You should only book FPP for the number of days for which you have regular park admission.  For example, my family has 1 party ticket and 3 days of park tickets.  I currently have 4 days of FPP booked, but the issue seems to be that the last day's FPP will be deleted by the system because the system is seeing that as a 4th day for which I do not have tickets for, and is seeing my first day - a party day - as having FPP booked using day 1 of 3 regular park admissions.



I may be wrong here, but I was at MVMCP last November and there were no FP lines even open during party hours.  Once the clock struck the beginning of the party (don't remember what time it was), FP were unavailable.  I remember saying, let's get a FP for
7DMT and it wouldn't even come up as an option on MDE.


----------



## sharonabe

BigGoof81 said:


> I may be wrong here, but I was at MVMCP last November and there were no FP lines even open during party hours.  Once the clock struck the beginning of the party (don't remember what time it was), FP were unavailable.  I remember saying, let's get a FP for
> 7DMT and it wouldn't even come up as an option on MDE.



You are remembering correctly; there are no FP DURING the party.  What's being discussed here is FP for the 3 hrs before the party (4:00-7:00) that has been allowed in the past.


----------



## BigGoof81

sharonabe said:


> You are remembering correctly; there are no FP DURING the party.  What's being discussed here is FP for the 3 hrs before the party (4:00-7:00) that has been allowed in the past.



Ahhh ok.
Got it now.
Sometimes I feel like college level calculus in my senior year in high school is easier than figuring out Disney reservations lol.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

I am SO excited to start seeing everyone's costume ideas! You all are so creative and it will be so much fun. 

I just ordered my socks yesterday so the only thing left to do is make a quick canvas bag and mine will be complete. I'll be sure to post when I get everything assembled


----------



## jvattes

BigGoof81 said:


> I may be wrong here, but I was at MVMCP last November and there were no FP lines even open during party hours.  Once the clock struck the beginning of the party (don't remember what time it was), FP were unavailable.  I remember saying, let's get a FP for
> 7DMT and it wouldn't even come up as an option on MDE.


Right.

Nobody is questioning that.  But people have always been able to book FPP for 4p-7p - three hours before the start of the party but within the window of when party-goers are invited to enter the park.


----------



## Travelgrrl

bluecastle said:


> Oh, and what does Disney bounding mean?



There is a fantastic blog about Disneybounding where she shows possibilities (and people in 'costume') and she even hits up many esoteric characters.  The great thing about Disneybounding is that you can do it when it's NOT a MNSSHP. You can wear these things during regular park days.

I'm not sure if we're allowed to link to other websites, so I'm going to err on the side of caution and say that her Instagram, blog, etc are called "Disneybound".  To find it this time, I just googled "Disneybounding blog" and it came right up. It's all about accessorizing with little clues to who you are. 

One could wear a red top and a blue skirt , with maybe a bit of yellow for accent, and carry an apple purse, and be Snow White, or wear a white dress with a pink scarf and white kitty ears and be Marie.  CMs, in my experience, adore seeing Disneybounds and love to guess who you are.  

The idea is to be wearing regular clothes, but in the correct colors, and a few accessories to hit home the character.


----------



## BigGoof81

jvattes said:


> Right.
> 
> Nobody is questioning that.  But people have always been able to book FPP for 4p-7p - three hours before the start of the party but within the window of when party-goers are invited to enter the park.



Yes.  It's been clarified already. Sorry.  I'm new to Disney (as an adult).  Wasn't aware initially what was going on with MNSSHP and the FPs.  

That 3 hour window probably wouldn't affect us because we are doing MK same day as MNSSHP...so our FPs will be earlier in the day.........hopefully.


----------



## kizmet311

My 5yo DD will be going to BBB at 5:15 the day of the party and "should" be dressing up as Belle for the party.  I have already purchased her Belle dress, tiara, wand, and a pair of gold Belle crocs (assumed those would be comfortable for walking around for just the evening).  Of course, I am hoping that she doesn't see all of the other princess dresses and beg for something different.  I honestly wanted to let her pick something out at BBB and she could wear her Belle costume the next morning for breakfast at Cindy's, but DH was opposed to buying multiple costumes.  I kind of wish I had planned costumes out a little better, because DD is getting a Moana costume for her birthday and we could have all dressed up as Moana characters for MNSSHP (more like Disney bounding, though, not actual costumes).  But I only got BBB reservations on the day of the Halloween parties and I really want her to get to experience that and it's doubtful I could get a BBB reservation now for our breakfast day at Cindy's, although I haven't tried.  It would seem kind of pointless to do BBB to dress up as Moana - they don't exactly go together, lol.

Anyway, if things go as currently planned and DD is Belle/does BBB the day of the party, then I am thinking about trying to convince DH/stepD to do Disney bounding with me.  Most likely DH would be the Beast or Gaston, I think I would choose Mrs. Potts, and then let stepD choose Beast/Gaston/Lumiere/Cogsworth most likely.  DH didn't say no when I mentioned it last night, so I'm hoping he'll go for it, lol.  I mean, at least I'm not asking him to wear a true costume.


----------



## alisonslp

sharonabe said:


> If you have other ticket media, they system doesn't know where/when you're using them. Perhaps you're at MK that day before the party.  If all you have is a party ticket AND if Disney really is saying no FP+, then you're right, it shouldn't let you make FP+ at all.


This is what we have - just the party tickets - and I was able to book the FP+ no problem. booked them last week, way after the supposed change in system. Honestly, I think there is a glitch in the system that is causing problems for a few who have lost their last day FP, but I am doubting it is a system wide effort to take them away. of course, having said that, I personally wouldn't risk FOP FP over MK FP on a party night.


----------



## LadyRayado

Just ordered our tickets for 10/3!!! So excited! Time to get started on our costumes I guess...


----------



## kizmet311

LadyRayado said:


> Just ordered our tickets for 10/3!!! So excited! Time to get started on our costumes I guess...



That's when I'll be there!  Very excited as this is our first MNSSHP and really our first "real" Disney trip as a family, other than 1 day in MK 6 years ago.


----------



## kizmet311

Do you think these shorts would work for Mrs. Potts?  I could wear a white shirt and I found a purple/gold fascinator headband on Amazon.  Any other suggestions?  I won't be able to do cute shoes.  I have to do tennis shoes if I'm walking a lot or a previously injured foot acts up.  Should I do something dressier?  I want to be comfortable, but I'm not sure how much I should accessorize or if it's ok to just keep it simple.


----------



## Mollymovacca

prettypatchesmsu said:


> This is also me.  I'm going to a September party, so I have a little time for a few actual party reports before I make a decision whether to cancel mine.  I also have a 7DMT FP on my last day, which I would rather not lose but I'm ok with risking it for now.  Everything is still there this morning.  I am periodically checking though.



I do check multiple times a day now myself! Oh the things Disney does to me!!


----------



## Roxyfire

jvattes said:


> Right.
> 
> Nobody is questioning that.  But people have always been able to book FPP for 4p-7p - three hours before the start of the party but within the window of when party-goers are invited to enter the park.



That's because the park is still open to day guests. One could book FP at any time of the day but you wouldn't be able to get in and use them until 4. It's a very important thing to remember. Just because party goers can enter the park at 4 does not mean they are the only people in the park at that time. The early entry is a courtesy to the guest and likely easier on staff.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

kizmet311 said:


> Do you think these shorts would work for Mrs. Potts?  I could wear a white shirt and I found a purple/gold fascinator headband on Amazon.  Any other suggestions?  I won't be able to do cute shoes.  I have to do tennis shoes if I'm walking a lot or a previously injured foot acts up.  Should I do something dressier?  I want to be comfortable, but I'm not sure how much I should accessorize or if it's ok to just keep it simple.
> 
> View attachment 256191
> 
> View attachment 256192



This is so cute! I think you should wear exactly what you would be comfortable in. There's also lots of room for accessories to do some work- maybe some pink or purple earrings? I've even seen some that are shaped like teapots!


----------



## jvattes

Roxyfire said:


> That's because the park is still open to day guests. One could book FP at any time of the day but you wouldn't be able to get in and use them until 4. It's a very important thing to remember. Just because party goers can enter the park at 4 does not mean they are the only people in the park at that time. The early entry is a courtesy to the guest and likely easier on staff.



I'm quite clear on that.

In years past party-goers have entered the park at 4 and have been able to book and use FPP from 4-7.  

I'm not sure what you're getting at?


----------



## Roxyfire

jvattes said:


> I'm quite clear on that.
> 
> In years past party-goers have entered the park at 4 and have been able to book and use FPP from 4-7.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at?



I guess I'm confused on what you're confused about. The FPs likely intended for people using regular tickets. I've said in other comments, there's nowhere on the party page, as of now, that states you get 3 FP from 4-7. Of course there's nothing stating you can't either. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they restrict party tickets from being able to redeem fastpasses. That's what I'm referring to. If it was an unintentional perk, then I would guess they want that to go away. My guess, and 2c. People can do whatever, I'm still curious to see if they'll let me book FP on a profile that only has halloween party tickets, and keep those FP. I'll have to wait until the 30day mark to see though.


----------



## sickshotbri

You don't suppose they'd let me in like this, do you?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Roxyfire said:


> I guess I'm confused on what you're confused about. The FPs likely intended for people using regular tickets. I've said in other comments, there's nowhere on the party page, as of now, that states you get 3 FP from 4-7. Of course there's nothing stating you can't either. I wouldn't be surprised at all if they restrict party tickets from being able to redeem fastpasses. That's what I'm referring to. If it was an unintentional perk, then I would guess they want that to go away. My guess, and 2c. People can do whatever, I'm still curious to see if they'll let me book FP on a profile that only has halloween party tickets, and keep those FP. I'll have to wait until the 30day mark to see though.



Here's a FP+ redemption (coding?) question for you. Are FP+ reservations connected to an individual's ticket entitlement, or are they connected to an individual's MDE (with the number of days of "eligible" ticket entitlements being the maximum number of days that can be booked)? If the first, I can see how this will be enforced. If the 2nd, I don't see how it can be in certain circumstances, even if it is an unintentional perk. Assuming someone is using one MDE (no phantom accounts), and has extra non-party ticket entitlements that can be used to reserve FP+, is the coding set up to stop FP+ redemption when a party ticket was used at the entrance rather than a regular ticket?


----------



## anniebean

Not Disney, but I'm going as Wonder Woman and husband will be Steve Trevor.  We have tickets to the 9/17 party.  My hair is naturally a light brown/dirty blonde, but I plan on darkening it between now and then (won't be my first rodeo with hair dye so it's all good)


----------



## Roxyfire

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Here's a FP+ redemption (coding?) question for you. Are FP+ reservations connected to an individual's ticket entitlement, or are they connected to an individual's MDE (with the number of days of "eligible" ticket entitlements being the maximum number of days that can be booked)? If the first, I can see how this will be enforced. If the 2nd, I don't see how it can be in certain circumstances, even if it is an unintentional perk. Assuming someone is using one MDE (no phantom accounts), and has extra non-party ticket entitlements that can be used to reserve FP+, is the coding set up to stop FP+ redemption when a party ticket was used at the entrance rather than a regular ticket?



Your scenario is that sticking point. The FP FAQ thread might have a definitive answer but here's my thought. If I go and buy a ticket, it will ask me who it belongs to. I have to assign it to a person on my MDE. The ticket entitlement belongs to that person on MDE. Of course it can be switched around if necessary but the profile will show the ticket entitlements. If that profile has multiple tickets at 30 days, they can begin booking FP for those tickets, as it hits 30 days for each one. If it's 60 then length of stay up to 10, I think?  My hunch, and it's only a hunch based on SDFP, is that if you redeem only the party ticket, and not a regular ticket, then they could reject the fastpass if you try to redeem it because you are not there on a "valid" entry for FP. Does that make sense? I'm confusing myself even typing it out.


----------



## yoda22

Farro said:


> Okay go with me on this....we gave up on costumes for the party. But Disney bounding is much easier...
> I said before my hair is dark brown and curly with awesome natural gray streaks that are really noticeable when I wear it down. Soo....my dress I already planned on wearing, hair loose and curly, dark lipstick, find a little green lantern.
> 
> View attachment 255774 View attachment 255775 View attachment 255776
> Mother Gothel!
> 
> And I thought Micky could just wear a t-shirt that says "I'm Malicious, Mean and Scary"!!!   Would anyone get it? I would have to get the t-shirt made, but that's not hard. Can just get a brown one, close to the color of the character's outfit.
> 
> thoughts?


I think it's an awesome idea! I'll be Disney bounding for one party as Merida, with a green t-shirt dress, brown braided belt, and brown sandals. My hair isn't as long as Merida's but it is curly and reddish. Love Disney bounding!


----------



## sharonabe

DonaldDuck77 said:


> FP+ aren't on "the ticket", they are on your MDE. I don't have extra phantom accounts or anything.
> 
> Now, with the changes this year, you may be correct that I won't be able to use them (who knows how everything will be coded).



I finally figured out what I was trying to say when I said you needed to have the FP+ attached to the ticket.  If you make FP+ with the NE ticket in your profile (no party ticket there), then buy the party ticket later, and prioritize the party ticket for your entry that day, does the system have any way of knowing you made FP+ with a ticket that is not "in the park?"


----------



## vinotinto

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Here's a FP+ redemption (coding?) question for you. Are FP+ reservations connected to an individual's ticket entitlement, or are they connected to an individual's MDE (with the number of days of "eligible" ticket entitlements being the maximum number of days that can be booked)? If the first, I can see how this will be enforced. If the 2nd, I don't see how it can be in certain circumstances, even if it is an unintentional perk. Assuming someone is using one MDE (no phantom accounts), and has extra non-party ticket entitlements that can be used to reserve FP+, is the coding set up to stop FP+ redemption when a party ticket was used at the entrance rather than a regular ticket?





Roxyfire said:


> Your scenario is that sticking point. The FP FAQ thread might have a definitive answer but here's my thought. If I go and buy a ticket, it will ask me who it belongs to. I have to assign it to a person on my MDE. The ticket entitlement belongs to that person on MDE. Of course it can be switched around if necessary but the profile will show the ticket entitlements. If that profile has multiple tickets at 30 days, they can begin booking FP for those tickets, as it hits 30 days for each one. If it's 60 then length of stay up to 10, I think?  My hunch, and it's only a hunch based on SDFP, is that if you redeem only the party ticket, and not a regular ticket, then they could reject the fastpass if you try to redeem it because you are not there on a "valid" entry for FP. Does that make sense? I'm confusing myself even typing it out.



I don't think we  have sufficient information to know how it will pan out the day of the FPs or the day after. What we *do* know is that the MNSSHP ticket is not being treated as a regular entry ticket in MDE, otherwise we wouldn't be seeing the issues that we are seeing (having to schedule your other days first, some reporting they can't make FPs if that's the only ticket in the account, some indicating removing of the last day of FPs because of lack of ticket entitlements, etc.). These are all new issues that we did not see last year. It may be just glitchy or it may be that the new limits in place by Disney are meant to include the party tickets too.

I believe that the FPs are tied to the profile, not to a specific ticket. However, let's assume that you enter with the MNSSHP ticket and redeem your FPs in your account. Will this flag your profile for MDE lock out similar to using a FP on a MDE account that did not scan at entry (because the ticket scanned at entry is not a full-entry ticket)? That is what I am not clear on, and would concern me.


----------



## vinotinto

sharonabe said:


> I finally figured out what I was trying to say when I said you needed to have the FP+ attached to the ticket.  If you make FP+ with the NE ticket in your profile (no party ticket there), then buy the party ticket later, and prioritize the party ticket for your entry that day, does the system have any way of knowing you made FP+ with a ticket that is not "in the park?"


This is indeed my question. Technically, under the new terms and conditions, you have to scan your valid ticket at entry to redeem the FP+, otherwise the account can be locked. Will scanning the MNSSHP party ticket at entry be considered a valid scan? Or will the MDE account get locked the next day?


----------



## jvattes

Roxyfire said:


> . I wouldn't be surprised at all if they restrict party tickets from being able to redeem fastpasses.



Um, they have.  That's what this whole thing is about


----------



## Roxyfire

vinotinto said:


> I don't think we  have sufficient information to know how it will pan out the day of the FPs or the day after. What we *do* know is that the MNSSHP ticket is not being treated as a regular entry ticket in MDE, otherwise we wouldn't be seeing the issues that we are seeing (having to schedule your other days first, some reporting they can't make FPs if that's the only ticket in the account, some indicating removing of the last day of FPs because of lack of ticket entitlements, etc.). These are all new issues that we did not see last year. It may be just glitchy or it may be that the new limits in place by Disney are meant to include the party tickets too.
> 
> I believe that the FPs are tied to the profile, not to a specific ticket. However, let's assume that you enter with the MNSSHP ticket and redeem your FPs in your account. Will this flag your profile for MDE lock out similar to using a FP on a MDE account that did not scan at entry (because the ticket scanned at entry is not a full-entry ticket)? That is what I am not clear on, and would concern me.



That's my thought exactly, but for whatever reason, people still seem to be bewildered about it. I can't explain it any other way. But you do need the ticket entitlements to make a FP in advance. So, in years past, they have been able to do this because they were not distinguishing between regular entry and hard tickets. Now, they probably are. The scenario others describes sounds a lot like what you said. Thats why I said, if someone has FP on their last day that they do not want to lose and they cannot add days, then just play it safe folks. It's not worth it for a FP on a party night when the lines are low. 



jvattes said:


> Um, they have.  That's what this whole thing is about



I'm not sure if you're intending this, but you're coming off as rather rude. I'm trying to explain this as nicely as I can to folks who might be upset about the change. Thanks.


----------



## jvattes

Roxyfire said:


> That's my thought exactly, but for whatever reason, people still seem to be bewildered about it. I can't explain it any other way. But you do need the ticket entitlements to make a FP in advance. So, in years past, they have been able to do this because they were not distinguishing between regular entry and hard tickets. Now, they probably are. The scenario others describes sounds a lot like what you said. Thats why I said, if someone has FP on their last day that they do not want to lose and they cannot add days, then just play it safe folks. It's not worth it for a FP on a party night when the lines are low.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're intending this, but you're coming off as rather rude. I'm trying to explain this as nicely as I can to folks who might be upset about the change. Thanks.


Not intending that by any means.  I am still confused by your post.  Are you posting to me or in general?


----------



## Cluelyss

jvattes said:


> Um, they have.  That's what this whole thing is about


TECHNICALLY they haven't restricted redemption at all at this point....only booking. For some folks. I think the question was, for those that may have slipped through the cracks (or whatever) and their FP remain intact, will they be able to use them??


----------



## jvattes

Cluelyss said:


> TECHNICALLY they haven't restricted redemption at all at this point....only booking. For some folks. I think the question was, for those that may have slipped through the cracks (or whatever) and their FP remain intact, will they be able to use them??


I suppose that's true.  I could not get them to nail down an official ruling on it.


----------



## efoote01

Is there a release of info from Disney before the party? we are going to the 1st one so I want to know when to start looking for this.

Thanks


----------



## BigGoof81

Roxyfire said:


> That's my thought exactly, but for whatever reason, people still seem to be bewildered about it. I can't explain it any other way. But you do need the ticket entitlements to make a FP in advance. So, in years past, they have been able to do this because they were not distinguishing between regular entry and hard tickets. Now, they probably are. The scenario others describes sounds a lot like what you said. Thats why I said, if someone has FP on their last day that they do not want to lose and they cannot add days, then just play it safe folks. It's not worth it for a FP on a party night when the lines are low.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're intending this, but you're coming off as rather rude. I'm trying to explain this as nicely as I can to folks who might be upset about the change. Thanks.




I thought the same thing in regards to FPs on party nights.
Last November at MVMCP the lines were almost non-existent...other than 7DMT.
But there were so many things to do in a good amount of time that getting in everything didn't seem like a burden.
We actually did a few rides twice...including Peter Pan!!

So while I am all for getting in as much you can...getting most bang for your buck with FP+, it really isn't an enormous issue on party nights....

....but different folks might have different experiences.


----------



## Roxyfire

jvattes said:


> Not intending that by any means.  I am still confused by your post.  Are you posting to me or in general?



I was actually quoting another user as well. Who actually summed up my thoughts better than I could. The change could have been unintentional, as one person got some FP back.  The problem is it's all a question at this moment until there's some sort of answer.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

sharonabe said:


> I finally figured out what I was trying to say when I said you needed to have the FP+ attached to the ticket.  If you make FP+ with the NE ticket in your profile (no party ticket there), then buy the party ticket later, and prioritize the party ticket for your entry that day, does the system have any way of knowing you made FP+ with a ticket that is not "in the park?"



That's the question with no known answer...yet.


----------



## vinotinto

Roxyfire said:


> That's my thought exactly, but for whatever reason, people still seem to be bewildered about it.


I think I'm completely bewildered by it  because of the lack of communication from Disney. One CM will contradict another CM and Tech Support will contradict the Guest Service folks. They haven't officially said we *can* make FPs, but unlike the clear terms and conditions regarding the other issues, they have not said we *cannot* make FPs. And their strategy for MNSSHP is different than MVMCP.

In any case, too many funky variables for me, so that's why I deleted my MNSSHP day FPs. We will probably have a more relaxing entry anyways just focusing on dinner, etc.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Roxyfire said:


> Your scenario is that sticking point. The FP FAQ thread might have a definitive answer but here's my thought. If I go and buy a ticket, it will ask me who it belongs to. I have to assign it to a person on my MDE. The ticket entitlement belongs to that person on MDE. Of course it can be switched around if necessary but the profile will show the ticket entitlements. If that profile has multiple tickets at 30 days, they can begin booking FP for those tickets, as it hits 30 days for each one. If it's 60 then length of stay up to 10, I think?  My hunch, and it's only a hunch based on SDFP, is that if you redeem only the party ticket, and not a regular ticket, then they could reject the fastpass if you try to redeem it because you are not there on a "valid" entry for FP. Does that make sense? *I'm confusing myself even typing it out.*



No kidding, right? So, your hunch right now is that it is tied to the ticket, not to the MDE. I am going to go ahead and book (still have 15 days until my day), and then just wait and see how it goes for everyone. I will have no issues with FP+ reservations, but might with FP+ redemption. This is crazy.


----------



## Cluelyss

efoote01 said:


> Is there a release of info from Disney before the party? we are going to the 1st one so I want to know when to start looking for this.
> 
> Thanks


The map will usually be released a day or two prior, and any character changes will be known (additions or deletions) but that's about it. The maps won't even show you who is meeting where, just what locations have characters. We rely on you first party folks for all our intel!


----------



## BigGoof81

vinotinto said:


> I think I'm completely bewildered by it  because of the lack of communication from Disney. One CM will contradict another CM and Tech Support will contradict the Guest Service folks. They haven't officially said we *can* make FPs, but unlike the clear terms and conditions regarding the other issues, they have not said we *cannot* make FPs. *And their strategy for MNSSHP is different than MVMCP.*
> 
> In any case, too many funky variables for me, so that's why I deleted my MNSSHP tickets. We will probably have a more relaxing entry anyways just focusing on dinner, etc.



oh dear God...
The cycle of confusion is never ending.lol
We need Good Will Hunting to figure this algorithm out for us...


----------



## magickingdomprincess

For everyone's sake I hope we get some clarity on the FP issues sometime soon, or at the very least at the first party.   I also really hope all of these discussions don't suddenly vanish and we're all left scratching our heads, similar to what happened with other FP discussions recently.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

vinotinto said:


> I don't think we  have sufficient information to know how it will pan out the day of the FPs or the day after. What we *do* know is that the MNSSHP ticket is not being treated as a regular entry ticket in MDE, otherwise we wouldn't be seeing the issues that we are seeing (having to schedule your other days first, some reporting they can't make FPs if that's the only ticket in the account, some indicating removing of the last day of FPs because of lack of ticket entitlements, etc.). These are all new issues that we did not see last year. It may be just glitchy or it may be that the new limits in place by Disney are meant to include the party tickets too.
> 
> I believe that the FPs are tied to the profile, not to a specific ticket. However, let's assume that you enter with the MNSSHP ticket and redeem your FPs in your account. Will this flag your profile for MDE lock out similar to using a FP on a MDE account that did not scan at entry (because the ticket scanned at entry is not a full-entry ticket)? That is what I am not clear on, and would concern me.



If I never looked at this thread (vast majority of party goers), and I made FP+ reservations the same way I have in the past 3 years using party ticket entry only on a non-phantom MDE account (maybe not majority, but any who happen to see read a planning blog with this perk shown), I would be pretty upset if attempting to redeem FP+ resulted in MDE lock out.


----------



## kizmet311

dolewhipdreams said:


> This is so cute! I think you should wear exactly what you would be comfortable in. There's also lots of room for accessories to do some work- maybe some pink or purple earrings? I've even seen some that are shaped like teapots!



Thanks!  I can buy the shorts and fascinator pretty cheap.  Maybe a pink or blue scarf for a belt and some cute gold accessories like you said.  Is it overkill to wear a Mrs. Potts shirt or is the point of Disney bounding to not make it so obvious?


----------



## yoda22

kizmet311 said:


> My 5yo DD will be going to BBB at 5:15 the day of the party and "should" be dressing up as Belle for the party.  I have already purchased her Belle dress, tiara, wand, and a pair of gold Belle crocs (assumed those would be comfortable for walking around for just the evening).  Of course, I am hoping that she doesn't see all of the other princess dresses and beg for something different.  I honestly wanted to let her pick something out at BBB and she could wear her Belle costume the next morning for breakfast at Cindy's, but DH was opposed to buying multiple costumes.  I kind of wish I had planned costumes out a little better, because DD is getting a Moana costume for her birthday and we could have all dressed up as Moana characters for MNSSHP (more like Disney bounding, though, not actual costumes).  But I only got BBB reservations on the day of the Halloween parties and I really want her to get to experience that and it's doubtful I could get a BBB reservation now for our breakfast day at Cindy's, although I haven't tried.  It would seem kind of pointless to do BBB to dress up as Moana - they don't exactly go together, lol.
> 
> Anyway, if things go as currently planned and DD is Belle/does BBB the day of the party, then I am thinking about trying to convince DH/stepD to do Disney bounding with me.  Most likely DH would be the Beast or Gaston, I think I would choose Mrs. Potts, and then let stepD choose Beast/Gaston/Lumiere/Cogsworth most likely.  DH didn't say no when I mentioned it last night, so I'm hoping he'll go for it, lol.  I mean, at least I'm not asking him to wear a true costume.


We have a 5:00 BBB appointment for our 4yo DD on a party night, and she wants to be "witch" Minnie. We are splurging on this BBB experience and getting the Castle package (we figure she'll wear it for actual Halloween this year, too, and maybe next year, haha!), but the last time we went we brought a dress with us and it worked out great. I do worry that they may not have the witch costume in stock in her size when we go, so I'm contemplating purchasing the witch Minnie costume ahead of our trip if they sell the same dress at the Disney Store or through the parks app. It's crazy how quickly BBB appointments fill up, I probably sound so desperate on the phone at 7am 180 days out!


----------



## Roxyfire

DonaldDuck77 said:


> No kidding, right? So, your hunch right now is that it is tied to the ticket, not to the MDE. I am going to go ahead and book (still have 15 days until my day), and then just wait and see how it goes for everyone. I will have no issues with FP+ reservations, but might with FP+ redemption. This is crazy.



No sorry my hunch is that it really does depend on what the profile has on it. Which is why I have a profile with only a party ticket separate from my regular profile. What tickets it's showing is what allows you to book FP, but it's not going to know whether or not you will use all your days/tickets available.
_
Edited to add things_


----------



## anricat

Well, this is confusing. I sent an email to Disney about the issue and this is what I got back. It's pretty confusing. I love the last part about "you cannot always believe what you read on other sites." Except that Disney _has_ told some people that they cannot have FP reservations so now I'm pretty confused. 

_Dear Summer,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.

Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is from 7pm until midnight, this is what time your ticket covers.  The only way to guarantee early entry is with a Magic Your Way® ticket for Magic Kingdom® Park.

However, as long as Magic Kingdom® Park is not overcrowded the day you will be attending, you will be able to enter the park as early as 4pm.  But this is not guaranteed.  

You can reserve Disney FastPass®+ from around 4:20-6:30pm but if the park is overcrowded, you would need to cancel the Disney FastPass®+ selections.  As you probably know, since the number of party tickets sold is limited per night, we do not need to offer Disney FastPass®+ during the party.

Remember www.disneyworld.com is our official site, and you cannot always believe what you read on other sites.


Sincerely,

Bart May
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._


----------



## dolewhipdreams

kizmet311 said:


> Thanks!  I can buy the shorts and fascinator pretty cheap.  Maybe a pink or blue scarf for a belt and some cute gold accessories like you said.  Is it overkill to wear a Mrs. Potts shirt or is the point of Disney bounding to not make it so obvious?



With Disneybounding it's usually a little more subtle but this is Halloween! If you want to wear a Mrs Potts shirt to make it clear what your outfit is, then there's nothing stopping you  I do think, though, that since it sounds like your squad is going to be all decked out in BATB then a plain white shirt would be very cute as well.


----------



## yoda22

kizmet311 said:


> Do you think these shorts would work for Mrs. Potts?  I could wear a white shirt and I found a purple/gold fascinator headband on Amazon.  Any other suggestions?  I won't be able to do cute shoes.  I have to do tennis shoes if I'm walking a lot or a previously injured foot acts up.  Should I do something dressier?  I want to be comfortable, but I'm not sure how much I should accessorize or if it's ok to just keep it simple.
> 
> View attachment 256191
> 
> View attachment 256192


Ooh, those shorts are a great color, and the headband is perfect. Nice!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

anricat said:


> Well, this is confusing. I sent an email to Disney about the issue and this is what I got back. It's pretty confusing. I love the last part about "you cannot always believe what you read on other sites." Except that Disney _has_ told some people that they cannot have FP reservations so now I'm pretty confused.
> 
> _Dear Summer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is from 7pm until midnight, this is what time your ticket covers.  The only way to guarantee early entry is with a Magic Your Way® ticket for Magic Kingdom® Park.
> 
> However, as long as Magic Kingdom® Park is not overcrowded the day you will be attending, you will be able to enter the park as early as 4pm.  But this is not guaranteed.
> 
> You can reserve Disney FastPass®+ from around 4:20-6:30pm but if the park is overcrowded, you would need to cancel the Disney FastPass®+ selections.  As you probably know, since the number of party tickets sold is limited per night, we do not need to offer Disney FastPass®+ during the party.
> 
> Remember www.disneyworld.com is our official site, and you cannot always believe what you read on other sites.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bart May
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._



That sounds like it came from a stereotypical, notoriously clueless phone CM. Guest services can't even keep their story straight. Clear this up, Disney.

I love the part where it is seems to be up to the guest to judge how crowded the park is and determine whether or not to cancel his own FP+.


----------



## anricat

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I love the part where it is seems to be up to the guest to judge how crowded the park is and determine whether or not to cancel his own FP+.



Right?! So I'm going to look around and say, "hey, this place sure is overcrowded, I'm going to cancel these puppies!" 

I don't really know what's fair or right or whatever, I'm kind of done trying to argue that out. Nobody will ever be 100% happy with whatever Disney decides. I just want to be within the guidelines set forth. I just want guidelines to BE set forth! 

If we're allowed to have them, I will probably book one or two, if not, it's fine, I'll rework my plans to do things that don't require them like ride the Riverboat or see Mickey's Philharmagic or watch the Tiki show or something then I'll ride some other things during the party, like BTMRR or 7DMT.


----------



## kizmet311

yoda22 said:


> We have a 5:00 BBB appointment for our 4yo DD on a party night, and she wants to be "witch" Minnie. We are splurging on this BBB experience and getting the Castle package (we figure she'll wear it for actual Halloween this year, too, and maybe next year, haha!), but the last time we went we brought a dress with us and it worked out great. I do worry that they may not have the witch costume in stock in her size when we go, so I'm contemplating purchasing the witch Minnie costume ahead of our trip if they sell the same dress at the Disney Store or through the parks app. It's crazy how quickly BBB appointments fill up, I probably sound so desperate on the phone at 7am 180 days out!



Sounds like fun!  My DD doesn't know about the trip yet - for her birthday we are giving her a suitcase filled with things for the trip (autograph books, Minnie ear headband, Belle dress/accessories, etc).  I'm hoping that as long as she knows going in to the BBB that she will be Belle coming out of it, she will be ok, lol.  Otherwise, it would be difficult to plan our Disney bounding when we wouldn't know which character she might pick at BBB.

So, yeah, my only other option would be attempting to get BBB the morning of Cindy's (which is probably unlikely at this point) and us doing something completely different for MNSSHP, which would still result in her not being able to pick out a costume at BBB, because we would still have the Belle dress she would need to wear.  She will get to dress up as Moana for her birthday party and then she can pick between Moana or Belle for actual Halloween back home.  So, I guess we should stick with B&tB as our theme for the party.


----------



## kizmet311

dolewhipdreams said:


> With Disneybounding it's usually a little more subtle but this is Halloween! If you want to wear a Mrs Potts shirt to make it clear what your outfit is, then there's nothing stopping you  I do think, though, that since it sounds like your squad is going to be all decked out in BATB then a plain white shirt would be very cute as well.



Thanks!  Yes, hopefully with DD in a full-out Disney store Belle costume and the rest of us Disney bounding, it will be obvious who the rest of us will be!



yoda22 said:


> Ooh, those shorts are a great color, and the headband is perfect. Nice!



Thanks!  I should probably hurry up and order them, because my luck is I generally find something I like and then it's gone!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

anricat said:


> Right?! So I'm going to look around and say, "hey, this place sure is overcrowded, I'm going to cancel these puppies!"
> 
> I don't really know what's fair or right or whatever, I'm kind of done trying to argue that out. Nobody will ever be 100% happy with whatever Disney decides. I just want to be within the guidelines set forth. I just want guidelines to BE set forth!
> 
> If we're allowed to have them, I will probably book one or two, if not, it's fine, I'll rework my plans to do things that don't require them like ride the Riverboat or see Mickey's Philharmagic or watch the Tiki show or something then I'll ride some other things during the party, like BTMRR or 7DMT.



Yes. I have no problem understanding that eliminating FP+ from a party ticket benefits those who entered with a regular ticket, especially those not staying for the party. There are some I have had discussions with who know doubt would celebrate the recent chaos of this thread. And I also understand that the party will have no need for FP+ due to lower crowds at the attractions. None of that answers the questions we all have.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Just got a voicemail (didn't answer the call because I never answer calls that don't have names on them anymore). Rather than respond to the email, "Disney Guest Experience services" called back. 

From the message: "There are no changes...situation will continue as it has..." A party ticket would allow FP+ reservations between 4-7 grace period (assume 3:30-6:30, but whatever). The only change is that MVMCP will have day guests leaving at 6 (I didn't mention MVMCP, so he brought this up on his own). So...if you wanted a little more confusion to the situation, there you go.


----------



## Travelgrrl

kizmet311 said:


> Do you think these shorts would work for Mrs. Potts?  I could wear a white shirt and I found a purple/gold fascinator headband on Amazon.  Any other suggestions?  I won't be able to do cute shoes.  I have to do tennis shoes if I'm walking a lot or a previously injured foot acts up.  Should I do something dressier?  I want to be comfortable, but I'm not sure how much I should accessorize or if it's ok to just keep it simple.



The shorts are great, a white shirt would be fine. Have you considered a Chip purse? I don't know if I'm supposed to link, but $3.99 gets you one of these from Ebay if you have 4-6 weeks to get it from China:  (There are probably US sellers who have the same one, or others, for more.)

 



kizmet311 said:


> Thanks!  I can buy the shorts and fascinator pretty cheap.  Maybe a pink or blue scarf for a belt and some cute gold accessories like you said.  Is it overkill to wear a Mrs. Potts shirt or is the point of Disney bounding to not make it so obvious?



Usually Disneybounding is more subtle than a T-shirt explaining the character, which is half the fun! But a T-shirt would be fine as well.


----------



## kizmet311

Travelgrrl said:


> The shorts are great, a white shirt would be fine. Have you considered a Chip purse? I don't know if I'm supposed to link, but $3.99 gets you one of these from Ebay if you have 4-6 weeks to get it from China:  (There are probably US sellers who have the same one, or others, for more.)
> 
> View attachment 256256
> 
> 
> 
> Usually Disneybounding is more subtle than a T-shirt explaining the character, which is half the fun! But a T-shirt would be fine as well.



Oh, that's cool!  I will look into it!  We do have time for it to get here, I think.  We aren't going until the first week of October.


----------



## Roxyfire

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Just got a voicemail (didn't answer the call because I never answer calls that don't have names on them anymore). Rather than respond to the email, "Disney Guest Experience services" called back.
> 
> From the message: "There are no changes...situation will continue as it has..." A party ticket would allow FP+ reservations between 4-7 grace period (assume 3:30-6:30, but whatever). The only change is that MVMCP will have day guests leaving at 6 (I didn't mention MVMCP, so he brought this up on his own). So...if you wanted a little more confusion to the situation, there you go.



Well I like that answer. My worry is if you contact enough disney reps you'll find the answer you want to hear eventually. No doubt the only way to make some anti-hard ticket people happy (and I do get their POV) is to reduce the amount of party nights. Which is probably not gonna happen at all.


----------



## vinotinto

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Just got a voicemail (didn't answer the call because I never answer calls that don't have names on them anymore). Rather than respond to the email, "Disney Guest Experience services" called back.
> 
> From the message: "There are no changes...situation will continue as it has..." A party ticket would allow FP+ reservations between 4-7 grace period (assume 3:30-6:30, but whatever). The only change is that MVMCP will have day guests leaving at 6 (I didn't mention MVMCP, so he brought this up on his own). So...if you wanted a little more confusion to the situation, there you go.


I wish they would have sent it in writing...


----------



## DisneyToni

anricat said:


> Right?! So I'm going to look around and say, "hey, this place sure is overcrowded, I'm going to cancel these puppies!"
> 
> I don't really know what's fair or right or whatever, I'm kind of done trying to argue that out. Nobody will ever be 100% happy with whatever Disney decides. I just want to be within the guidelines set forth. I just want guidelines to BE set forth!
> 
> If we're allowed to have them, I will probably book one or two, if not, it's fine, I'll rework my plans to do things that don't require them like ride the Riverboat or see Mickey's Philharmagic or watch the Tiki show or something then I'll ride some other things during the party, like BTMRR or 7DMT.



So my take on it was that if the park is "closed" due to overcrowding for the pre-party time (i.e. it has hit one of the phased park closures) that having a Fast Pass will not get you automatic entry into the park due to having a fast pass reservation.  That instead you will have to cancel your fast pass reservation.  

Again, the same thing with the CM's answer on being granted entry at 4pm.  That if by some small miracle on a party date that MK hit capacity during regular operating hours, that party guest will only be guaranteed entry at 7pm.  Hence why the CMs that have answered this question, have always said "may" enter at 4pm.  That way they are protected if it is a phased closure happens and they cannot grant party guest entry at 4pm.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Roxyfire said:


> Well I like that answer. My worry is if you contact enough disney reps you'll find the answer you want to hear eventually. No doubt the only way to make some anti-hard ticket people happy (and I do get their POV) is to reduce the amount of party nights. Which is probably not gonna happen at all.





vinotinto said:


> I wish they would have sent it in writing...



He did leave his name and his personal number. He said that I could email back using "attention his name" in the subject line. I am going to hold onto the voice mail for now. He also used the legalese "policy for now...could change at any time". So I will email him back later on and get him to confirm in writing. Then print it out and take it with me to the FP+ checkpoint


----------



## yoda22

kizmet311 said:


> Sounds like fun!  My DD doesn't know about the trip yet - for her birthday we are giving her a suitcase filled with things for the trip (autograph books, Minnie ear headband, Belle dress/accessories, etc).  I'm hoping that as long as she knows going in to the BBB that she will be Belle coming out of it, she will be ok, lol.  Otherwise, it would be difficult to plan our Disney bounding when we wouldn't know which character she might pick at BBB.
> 
> So, yeah, my only other option would be attempting to get BBB the morning of Cindy's (which is probably unlikely at this point) and us doing something completely different for MNSSHP, which would still result in her not being able to pick out a costume at BBB, because we would still have the Belle dress she would need to wear.  She will get to dress up as Moana for her birthday party and then she can pick between Moana or Belle for actual Halloween back home.  So, I guess we should stick with B&tB as our theme for the party.


A surprise trip is so exciting! The suitcase full of treasures is such a great idea. We did the same thing for our last BBB appointment where we brought a dress - we kept talking about the princess she would be dressed up as if there were no other options, and it seemed to work. I hope it works for you, too! Although DD still says she wants to be witch Minnie, I'm half expecting her to change her mind once inside BBB and choose something different. Should be interesting! 

I have heard that some people have had luck scoring an appointment a week or two before their trip due to cancellations, but you would probably need to call often to check, which can be a pain but might be worth a shot.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Bex258 said:


> I gave up with my photobucket, too many adverts. I use flickr.com not had a problem so far (apart from when I forgot my login). Can't wait to see your pics, the costumes sound awesome.



Perfect - I didn't think about using flickr. Okay - excuse the mess...it's summer and we have two kids plus my daughter all day every week day at the house!

Here's the pieces of my Mushu Costume...I'm going to wear red capri-length leggings with the top and hat:








My daughter's Mulan Costume:





Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!


----------



## Bex258

Travelgrrl said:


> The shorts are great, a white shirt would be fine. Have you considered a Chip purse? I don't know if I'm supposed to link, but $3.99 gets you one of these from Ebay if you have 4-6 weeks to get it from China:  (There are probably US sellers who have the same one, or others, for more.)
> 
> View attachment 256256
> 
> 
> Usually Disneybounding is more subtle than a T-shirt explaining the character, which is half the fun! But a T-shirt would be fine as well.



Such a cute purse, its funny they are going so cheap now, that was a sell out item at Primark same with the Chip cup. Apparently the Winnie the Pooh honey pot mug is the next big thing.


----------



## Bex258

Disneymom1126 said:


> Perfect - I didn't think about using flickr. Okay - excuse the mess...it's summer and we have two kids plus my daughter all day every week day at the house!
> 
> Here's the pieces of my Mushu Costume...I'm going to wear red capri-length leggings with the top and hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's Mulan Costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!



Oh wow I love them, they are so cool and well done on crafty them!


----------



## Travelgrrl

Disneymom1126 said:


> Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!



Adorable - and 'craft project' costumes are the BEST!

Also: Dang girl, that's some Lego collection. I want to come play!


----------



## FoxC63

I posted this on MNSSHP 2017 - My Party Plan strategy in the making on Post #515 so I thought I should here as well.

*MNSSHP UPDATE via Guest Services:*

With all the confusion regarding MNSSHP I wrote Guest Services with need of clarification on the following:

Do I need a Regular Park Ticket AND MNSSHP Ticket to pick up my credentials at Tomorrowland Terrace at 4pm as described on WDW Dinning site?
What time are guests able to enter for the MNSSHP?
Are we able to make FP on our Party Tickets?
This is the response I received today, July 26, 2017:

Thank you for your reply. For any dining reservations (including the Dessert Party) that occur after 7pm on the date of the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, it is necessary that you have an event ticket for it. A regular ticket for the Magic Kingdom won't allow you to be in the park for the event which begins at 7pm.

All you need for the Dessert Party is a dining reservation. However, if that occurs when Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party begins, you'll need an event ticket to enter the Magic Kingdom. I hope that helps a bit. I apologize for any confusion.

If you have an event ticket, *you can enter the Magic Kingdom as early as 4pm* despite the event not officially occurring until 7pm.

You can set up Fast Passes between *4pm and 6pm* if you like. It will essentially allow you to be able to set up *2 Fast Passes* at that time (which is an unadvertised perk). Fast Pass times aren't allowed to go over 7pm. If you have a regular park day, you can set up Fast Passes from the time of opening until 6pm on day's when the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party is occurring.

We look forward to seeing you soon, Kirk! Have a magical time!

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,

Holden Dooly

According to this we ARE able to enter at 4pm so again be at MK no later than 3:30pm and for SOLD Out parties I recommend 3:15pm. For those who have had issues with cancelled FP's I recommend contacting IT and have them reinstate or give you "Anytime FP".

*EDIT:* On my first letter I sent I too received robotic answers @Cluelyss pointed out "You *may *be able to enter at 4pm", I was not satisfied with this response and asked them to clarify. I plan on printing this and taking it with me, should I run into any issues I will respond accordingly.


----------



## FoxC63

So instead of booking 3 FP as we have done in the past which could be the glitch some of you have been experiencing, just book 2 FP on your Party Ticket.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Disneymom1126 said:


> Perfect - I didn't think about using flickr. Okay - excuse the mess...it's summer and we have two kids plus my daughter all day every week day at the house!
> 
> Here's the pieces of my Mushu Costume...I'm going to wear red capri-length leggings with the top and hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's Mulan Costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!


Those look so awesome!!  Great job!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disneymom1126 said:


> My daughter's Mulan Costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!



I love Mushu and I love that costume! Great job


----------



## Farro

I love it!


----------



## FoxC63

anricat said:


> _Dear Summer,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> 
> Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is from 7pm until midnight, this is what time your ticket covers.  The only way to guarantee early entry is with a Magic Your Way® ticket for Magic Kingdom® Park.
> 
> However, as long as Magic Kingdom® Park is not overcrowded the day you will be attending, you will be able to enter the park as early as 4pm.  But this is not guaranteed.
> 
> You can reserve Disney FastPass®+ from around 4:20-6:30pm but if the park is overcrowded, you would need to cancel the Disney FastPass®+ selections.  As you probably know, since the number of party tickets sold is limited per night, we do not need to offer Disney FastPass®+ during the party.
> 
> Remember www.disneyworld.com is our official site, and you cannot always believe what you read on other sites.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Bart May
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._





FoxC63 said:


> I posted this on MNSSHP 2017 - My Party Plan strategy in the making on Post #515 so I thought I should here as well.
> 
> *MNSSHP UPDATE via Guest Services:*
> 
> With all the confusion regarding MNSSHP I wrote Guest Services with need of clarification on the following:
> 
> Do I need a Regular Park Ticket AND MNSSHP Ticket to pick up my credentials at Tomorrowland Terrace at 4pm as described on WDW Dinning site?
> What time are guests able to enter for the MNSSHP?
> Are we able to make FP on our Party Tickets?
> This is the response I received today, July 26, 2017:
> 
> Thank you for your reply. For any dining reservations (including the Dessert Party) that occur after 7pm on the date of the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, it is necessary that you have an event ticket for it. A regular ticket for the Magic Kingdom won't allow you to be in the park for the event which begins at 7pm.
> 
> All you need for the Dessert Party is a dining reservation. However, if that occurs when Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party begins, you'll need an event ticket to enter the Magic Kingdom. I hope that helps a bit. I apologize for any confusion.
> 
> If you have an event ticket, *you can enter the Magic Kingdom as early as 4pm* despite the event not officially occurring until 7pm.
> 
> You can set up Fast Passes between *4pm and 6pm* if you like. It will essentially allow you to be able to set up *2 Fast Passes* at that time (which is an unadvertised perk). Fast Pass times aren't allowed to go over 7pm. If you have a regular park day, you can set up Fast Passes from the time of opening until 6pm on day's when the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party is occurring.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you soon, Kirk! Have a magical time!
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Holden Dooly
> 
> According to this we ARE able to enter at 4pm so again be at MK no later than 3:30pm and for SOLD Out parties I recommend 3:15pm. For those who have had issues with cancelled FP's I recommend contacting IT and have them reinstate or give you "Anytime FP".
> 
> *EDIT:* On my first letter I sent I too received robotic answers @Cluelyss pointed out "You *may *be able to enter at 4pm", I was not satisfied with this response and asked them to clarify. I plan on printing this and taking it with me, should I run into any issues I will respond accordingly.



I did not see @anricat post before posting the response I received today so I sent both and asked them to explain it.


----------



## pjtoadie

Ok I need ideas! We're going to the 9/1 party and we don't know what to do for costumes. It's still going to be really hot so we were thinking of doing more of a bounding thing than full costumes. When we went two years ago we did Star Wars costume t-shirts and hats. There's me, DW, DD9, DD6, and DS2. Thanks!


----------



## Jays2013

Question! Our very first MNSSHP will be this Oct. 31.   We have park tickets for that day too (trying to pack a lot into this trip).

I see recommendations that people with tickets for sold-out parties get there by at least 3:15 p.m. Why is that? Just to get every minute of time out of party tickets only, or for crowd reasons? We were planning to get there between 4 and 5 p.m. after taking a break midday to recharge everyone's batteries for the later night. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

FoxC63 said:


> I did not see @anricat post before posting the response I received today so I sent both and asked them to explain it.



Another poster received a voicemail with a similar explanation. I'm hoping that this is now what their position is and stick with it.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Travelgrrl said:


> Adorable - and 'craft project' costumes are the BEST!
> 
> Also: Dang girl, that's some Lego collection. I want to come play!



Thanks!  And...I'm cracking up about the legos...we've been collecting for a few years and basically all she asks for at birthday, Christmas, etc...so yeah we have a few legos


----------



## Disneymom1126

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I love Mushu and I love that costume! Great job



Thanks! Love Mushu too!  B1G love to ya...(Nittany Lion here)


----------



## BigMommaMouse

kizmet311 said:


> Do you think these shorts would work for Mrs. Potts?  I could wear a white shirt and I found a purple/gold fascinator headband on Amazon.  Any other suggestions?  I won't be able to do cute shoes.  I have to do tennis shoes if I'm walking a lot or a previously injured foot acts up.  Should I do something dressier?  I want to be comfortable, but I'm not sure how much I should accessorize or if it's ok to just keep it simple.
> 
> View attachment 256191
> 
> View attachment 256192


Love the idea of Mrs. Potts!


sickshotbri said:


> You don't suppose they'd let me in like this, do you?


I wish they would, I love to see that in person.


anniebean said:


> Not Disney, but I'm going as Wonder Woman and husband will be Steve Trevor.  We have tickets to the 9/17 party.  My hair is naturally a light brown/dirty blonde, but I plan on darkening it between now and then (won't be my first rodeo with hair dye so it's all good)
> 
> View attachment 256209


I use to say when I grew up I was going to be Wonder Women.


Disneymom1126 said:


> Perfect - I didn't think about using flickr. Okay - excuse the mess...it's summer and we have two kids plus my daughter all day every week day at the house!
> 
> Here's the pieces of my Mushu Costume...I'm going to wear red capri-length leggings with the top and hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's Mulan Costume:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!



Your so talented. I love the costumes.


----------



## Disneymom1126

BigMommaMouse said:


> Your so talented. I love the costumes.



Thanks, you are too nice! - if you look closer you can see that none of it will hold up beyond the party lol, but it was fun! I totally copied the hat after finding a picture of it - google images is my friend lol


----------



## wehrengrizz

Jays2013 said:


> Question! Our very first MNSSHP will be this Oct. 31.   We have park tickets for that day too (trying to pack a lot into this trip).
> 
> I see recommendations that people with tickets for sold-out parties get there by at least 3:15 p.m. Why is that? Just to get every minute of time out of party tickets only, or for crowd reasons? We were planning to get there between 4 and 5 p.m. after taking a break midday to recharge everyone's batteries for the later night.
> 
> Thanks!


Just that there will be a huge line to get in for the party (at 4pm when they let partygoers in who did NOT have a regular ticket at MK that day). You'll likely have a longer wait to get in at 4-5 on Halloween, but if your priority isn't to get in character lines right away, that might not be a big deal to you. Nice thing is if you're there in the morning you might be able to knock out some "must dos"--without having to focus party time on them.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Jays2013 said:


> Question! Our very first MNSSHP will be this Oct. 31.   We have park tickets for that day too (trying to pack a lot into this trip).
> 
> I see recommendations that people with tickets for sold-out parties get there by at least 3:15 p.m. Why is that? Just to get every minute of time out of party tickets only, or for crowd reasons? We were planning to get there between 4 and 5 p.m. after taking a break midday to recharge everyone's batteries for the later night.
> 
> Thanks!



I've been there on halloween 4 times now, your gonna wanna be on the bus line by 3:15 or so to get there for 4pm shoild have no issue entering they have tons of turnstyles its the bus wait that gets ya.


----------



## Amunet

I love all of your costume ideas (and already put together for some)!!!

Thanks to help, many pages back, from you guys ... my boyfriend and I have decided to go as Marie and Toulouse from Aristocats 
This will be a goodwill costume project and will be my first time sewing with fur and making ear headbands.
It's going to be a partial costume; I'm planning on a white dress with a big bow/sash, $1 gloves turned paws, ears with a pink bow and my Marie socks. My boyfriend is similar with the paws and ears, but his bow will be around his neck (towards the front) and will be wearing orange ... hopefully we can find orange shorts, socks and a tshirt/tank.




FoxC63 said:


> So instead of booking 3 FP as we have done in the past which could be the glitch some of you have been experiencing, just book 2 FP on your Party Ticket.


They did that last year with more then 2 FP for just the party tickets. That's the reason, as I posted before, why I only had two booked


----------



## FoxC63

Roxyfire said:


> Another poster received a voicemail with a similar explanation. I'm hoping that this is now what their position is and stick with it.



Agreed.  Disney should get their act together and end this confusion.  Planning a Disney vacation should be easy but so far it's been the opposite.   At least we know we're able to get in at 4pm.


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> They did that last year with more then 2 FP for just the party tickets. That's the reason, as I posted before, why I only had two booked



From my understanding and experience last years MNSSHP we had 3 FP as many others did.  There was never talk of only having two.


----------



## bluecastle

Travelgrrl said:


> There is a fantastic blog about Disneybounding where she shows possibilities (and people in 'costume') and she even hits up many esoteric characters.  The great thing about Disneybounding is that you can do it when it's NOT a MNSSHP. You can wear these things during regular park days.
> 
> I'm not sure if we're allowed to link to other websites, so I'm going to err on the side of caution and say that her Instagram, blog, etc are called "Disneybound".  To find it this time, I just googled "Disneybounding blog" and it came right up. It's all about accessorizing with little clues to who you are.
> 
> One could wear a red top and a blue skirt , with maybe a bit of yellow for accent, and carry an apple purse, and be Snow White, or wear a white dress with a pink scarf and white kitty ears and be Marie.  CMs, in my experience, adore seeing Disneybounds and love to guess who you are.
> 
> The idea is to be wearing regular clothes, but in the correct colors, and a few accessories to hit home the character.


Thank you!! That is an excellent explanation. I wasn't planning on wearing a costume, maybe just a HM tshirt, but this idea is intriguing.


----------



## Stuarotra

Farro said:


> I love it!
> 
> View attachment 256281 View attachment 256282


Wow!! Perfect!! Good job!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Roxyfire said:


> Another poster received a voicemail with a similar explanation. I'm hoping that this is now what their position is and stick with it.



Of course at this point I deleted my sister's FPs from the party date (I really should have deleted them from a DHS date later in our trip). I added her back to 2/3 (Space and PPF). Unfortunately there is no more availability for 7DMT. I still have mine (I have an AP). Do you think a CM will let her in if I explain hers was accidentally lost as long as mine works? It would be near the end of the regular day (5:30-6:30).


----------



## Portugal1000

FoxC63 said:


> So instead of booking 3 FP as we have done in the past which could be the glitch some of you have been experiencing, just book 2 FP on your Party Ticket.



I booked 3 FPs yesterday with no problem

3.30 to 4.30 Space Mountain
4.30 to 5.30 Peter Pan
5.30 to 6.30 Splash Mountain

Have Crystal Palace reservations for 6.40. My first MNSSHP, going to be a great night I think


----------



## AngelDisney

Lesley Wake said:


> Of course at this point I deleted my sister's FPs from the party date (I really should have deleted them from a DHS date later in our trip). I added her back to 2/3 (Space and PPF). Unfortunately there is no more availability for 7DMT. I still have mine (I have an AP). Do you think a CM will let her in if I explain hers was accidentally lost as long as mine works? It would be near the end of the regular day (5:30-6:30).


I would call Disney IT first to see if they are able to spread some pixie dust. There will still be non-party guests trying to ride rides until 7 pm that day with or without FP though.


----------



## LoveMMC

Where does Belle and Gaston usually meet guests during MNSSHP? Where in fantasyland?


----------



## Tk0021

pjtoadie said:


> Ok I need ideas! We're going to the 9/1 party and we don't know what to do for costumes. It's still going to be really hot so we were thinking of doing more of a bounding thing than full costumes. When we went two years ago we did Star Wars costume t-shirts and hats. There's me, DW, DD9, DD6, and DS2. Thanks!


We are going 9/1 as well. The adults are wearing Disney Halloween t shirts that my wife got made like 9 months ago. Haha, she was a little excited about it. My two girls decided they wanted to dress as Moan, so they are light costumes, but that was 2 months ago when they were really into Moana. Now they have gotten through that phase, but we still have the costumes, so Moana it is.


----------



## Cluelyss

LoveMMC said:


> Where does Belle and Gaston usually meet guests during MNSSHP? Where in fantasyland?


Near his Tavern, where Gaston's regular M&G is during the day.


----------



## Cluelyss

Amunet said:


> They did that last year with more then 2 FP for just the party tickets. That's the reason, as I posted before, why I only had two booked


Last year it was FPs that went beyond 6:30 on a party night that were cancelled. So depending on how you timed your FPs you were still able to get 3. This year, folks are losing an expire day of FPs, and it's not necessarily the party FPs, but rather the last day of FPs, regardless of park.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I just made my FP+ selections (whoo!) with no issue. But DBF and I are doing DHS in the morning and using our FP+ then THEN we are getting dressed and heading to the party. So I don't think we will run into any issues.


----------



## sharonabe

Jays2013 said:


> Question! Our very first MNSSHP will be this Oct. 31.   We have park tickets for that day too (trying to pack a lot into this trip).
> 
> I see recommendations that people with tickets for sold-out parties get there by at least 3:15 p.m. Why is that? Just to get every minute of time out of party tickets only, or for crowd reasons? We were planning to get there between 4 and 5 p.m. after taking a break midday to recharge everyone's batteries for the later night.
> 
> Thanks!





wehrengrizz said:


> Just that there will be a huge line to get in for the party (at 4pm when they let partygoers in who did NOT have a regular ticket at MK that day). You'll likely have a longer wait to get in at 4-5 on Halloween



One thing to remember:  if the lines for PARTY TICKET ONLY folks are really long when you get there, use your REGULAR day ticket to get in as those lines should be non-existent at that point.  Then you can get your party wristband and stuff once you're inside the park.  There will be several places all around the park where you can get them.


----------



## Cluelyss

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I just made my FP+ selections (whoo!) with no issue. But DBF and I are doing DHS in the morning and using our FP+ then THEN we are getting dressed and heading to the party. So I don't think we will run into any issues.


You should not have any issues since you have a regular ticket entitlement on your party day as well.


----------



## pjtoadie

Tk0021 said:


> We are going 9/1 as well. The adults are wearing Disney Halloween t shirts that my wife got made like 9 months ago. Haha, she was a little excited about it. My two girls decided they wanted to dress as Moan, so they are light costumes, but that was 2 months ago when they were really into Moana. Now they have gotten through that phase, but we still have the costumes, so Moana it is.



Nice! Maybe I'll see you guys there


----------



## Farro

sharonabe said:


> One thing to remember:  if the lines for PARTY TICKET ONLY folks are really long when you get there, use your REGULAR day ticket to get in as those lines should be non-existent at that point.  Then you can get your party wristband and stuff once you're inside the park.  There will be several places all around the park where you can get them.



We don't plan to arrive to the party until around 6 or so (no plans for character meets) - think we will have line issues? We have both tickets if that matters.


----------



## sharonabe

Farro said:


> We don't plan to arrive to the party until around 6 or so (no plans for character meets) - think we will have line issues? We have both tickets if that matters.



I doubt it, but since you have both tickets, just choose whichever is shorter, but remember if you use the regular ticket, you still have to get your wristband and stuff inside, so that will take a bit of time too.


----------



## TwinMomEsq

I have a costume conundrum. I do not do well in the heat at all so was just going to Disneybound as Ursula (I'm a rather Ursula-shaped lady with very short, very blonde hair so it seemed a natural fit). Basically, a black tank top, black maxi skirt, and red lipstick (with perhaps a seashell necklace if I can find one). My kids think that's not enough of a costume and they want me to try to make my hair white (they also wanted me to put on purple makeup but I put my foot down on that one). I was thinking some spray-on hair color for the evening. Will the heat and humidity make my head itch, or worse, cause the stuff to drip everywhere? If so, will I be recognizable without it?


----------



## anricat

Portugal1000 said:


> I booked 3 FPs yesterday with no problem
> 
> 3.30 to 4.30 Space Mountain
> 4.30 to 5.30 Peter Pan
> 5.30 to 6.30 Splash Mountain



The problem isn't the booking, it's afterwards when you get a nastygram from Disney that you have exceeded the number of FP+ reservations for the number of park tickets you have and then your last day FP reservations get cancelled.


----------



## Canadiancat

TwinMomEsq said:


> I have a costume conundrum. I do not do well in the heat at all so was just going to Disneybound as Ursula (I'm a rather Ursula-shaped lady with very short, very blonde hair so it seemed a natural fit). Basically, a black tank top, black maxi skirt, and red lipstick (with perhaps a seashell necklace if I can find one). My kids think that's not enough of a costume and they want me to try to make my hair white (they also wanted me to put on purple makeup but I put my foot down on that one). I was thinking some spray-on hair color for the evening. Will the heat and humidity make my head itch, or worse, cause the stuff to drip everywhere? If so, will I be recognizable without it?




I would think blond hair would be enough personally, but I've never worn spray on hair color so I don't know how it would do in the heat and humidity! What about an Ursula like necklace?


----------



## anniebean

TwinMomEsq said:


> I have a costume conundrum. I do not do well in the heat at all so was just going to Disneybound as Ursula (I'm a rather Ursula-shaped lady with very short, very blonde hair so it seemed a natural fit). Basically, a black tank top, black maxi skirt, and red lipstick (with perhaps a seashell necklace if I can find one). My kids think that's not enough of a costume and they want me to try to make my hair white (they also wanted me to put on purple makeup but I put my foot down on that one). I was thinking some spray-on hair color for the evening. Will the heat and humidity make my head itch, or worse, cause the stuff to drip everywhere? If so, will I be recognizable without it?



I think the spray on hair color will just give your hair extra texture.  Shouldn't make it itchy, especially if you avoid the root area.  You can always bring some travel size makeup wipes with you in case it does start to drip, but again, if you avoid the root area, I don't think this will be a problem either.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> Agreed.  Disney should get their act together and end this confusion.  Planning a Disney vacation should be easy but so far it's been the opposite.   At least we know we're able to get in at 4pm.



From all the information that I have been able to piece together, this is my current opinion (I was the one who got the voice mail). There is no change in policy. You can get in at 4 and reserve and use 3 FP+ with only a party ticket. Those who have lost theirs or not been able to book at all have been straight up glitches. Then when they have attempted to resolve, they have gotten the "clueless CM" telling them that they were never allowed to anyway, which led to facebook and message board posts saying that it was a change in policy. (and I still don't know how confident I would be if I happened to have FoP or FEA reserved with my final day of tickets)

Whoever is at the top that would be the ultimate one making this decision needs to have a big meeting and coordinate what the correct response needs to be among phone and guest services email responses.


----------



## inspectorgadget

The last party we attended couple years ago, we waited in the party line at 3:15. We were first in line and it was sold out night. There was no shade and it was hot! The line quickly grew. Around 3:35 or 3:40, people approaching end of line decided to go to the regular line. I watched person after person go to the regular line and they were let in! After a while I told the CMs that they were being let in in the regular line and they told me that they'll still have to get their party stuff inside. I said I didn't mind doing that, can we be let in now? They said No, we can't let you in until 4:00. Huh? That made no sense to me. So, I'm asking you all if that's normal and can we try to get in through regular line a little early? Has anyone gotten in earlier through regular line using only party ticket? Cause that's all we had left by that point in trip, a party ticket. I can't imagine all those people getting in through regular line had extra multiday tickets, there were so many people who did that!


----------



## alisonslp

FoxC63 said:


> So instead of booking 3 FP as we have done in the past which could be the glitch some of you have been experiencing, just book 2 FP on your Party Ticket.


I really think this was a mistake on the CM's part. The glitch has to do with the booking the FP period, not the number. The CM likely was just trying to make sense of the timing. in the park at 4p, so that gives only 2 hours for FP so 2 FP.



Jays2013 said:


> Question! Our very first MNSSHP will be this Oct. 31.   We have park tickets for that day too (trying to pack a lot into this trip).
> 
> I see recommendations that people with tickets for sold-out parties get there by at least 3:15 p.m. Why is that? Just to get every minute of time out of party tickets only, or for crowd reasons? We were planning to get there between 4 and 5 p.m. after taking a break midday to recharge everyone's batteries for the later night. Thanks!


People who are getting there early are either wanting to capitalize on the extra ride time or to get in line for the characters. You will be fine as long as you don't want to get in line for any of the sought-after characters. If you don't care about those, I personally would wait until at least 4:45/5 to let the line go down.



DonaldDuck77 said:


> ...Whoever is at the top that would be the ultimate one making this decision needs to have a big meeting and coordinate what the correct response needs to be among phone and guest services email responses.


  I am doubtful this will happen. They don't want to officially clarify that these tickets can get FP but I am also thinking they don't "mind" (poor wording) that this is an option for the few who know about it. They could have easily taken it away with this new update they did for the phantom SDFP and they obviously haven't. Yes, there are some people losing their passes but others (like me) are able to book the FP with only the party ticket linked to MDE. If they didn't want the party tickets to have FP, then I would not have been able to book them.


----------



## alisonslp

inspectorgadget said:


> The last party we attended couple years ago, we waited in the party line at 3:15. We were first in line and it was sold out night. There was no shade and it was hot! The line quickly grew. Around 3:35 or 3:40, people approaching end of line decided to go to the regular line. I watched person after person go to the regular line and they were let in! After a while I told the CMs that they were being let in in the regular line and they told me that they'll still have to get their party stuff inside. I said I didn't mind doing that, can we be let in now? They said No, we can't let you in until 4:00. Huh? That made no sense to me. So, I'm asking you all if that's normal and can we try to get in through regular line a little early? Has anyone gotten in earlier through regular line using only party ticket? Cause that's all we had left by that point in trip, a party ticket. I can't imagine all those people getting in through regular line had extra multiday tickets, there were so many people who did that!



If they were going in the regular line, they had regular tickets. It is the only way to get in that way. It is not that they had extra multi-day. They could have been at MK earlier that day or they could have park hoppers. I don't know the numbers but I am guessing the majority of folks buy park hoppers to make it easier for planning. It doesn't cost that much more on a 7day pass.


----------



## kizmet311

sharonabe said:


> One thing to remember:  if the lines for PARTY TICKET ONLY folks are really long when you get there, use your REGULAR day ticket to get in as those lines should be non-existent at that point.  Then you can get your party wristband and stuff once you're inside the park.  There will be several places all around the park where you can get them.



So, we will be going to MK on a regular day ticket and then MNSSHP the same evening.  I was hoping to come back to MK just in time for our BBB reservation at 5:30.  So, as long as we arrive by say 4:45, would that give us time to get through security (we could go through the regular park entry instead of a party only line), pick up our wristbands, and get to BBB by 5:15?  I want to be able to take a break midday since it will be a late night, but just trying to gauge just how long of a break we can take.  We have a BOG ADR at 11:40 that day for lunch, so we can't head back to the Poly until that's over.


----------



## kizmet311

Also, who would you consider the "sought-after" characters for MNSSHP?  We obviously won't be able to line up early for anything since we'll be at the BBB at 5:30.  If Aladdin and Jasmine are there during the party, could that be a particularly long wait?  What about Belle and Gaston?  Do Anna and Elsa ever show up for the Halloween party?  Do you think there is any chance that Moana could make an appearance? (I'm still extremely disappointed that she is no longer at WDW as my daughter loves her.  My daughter doesn't know about the trip and won't know that Moana used to be there, but I was hoping she might show back up before October.)


----------



## AngelDisney

inspectorgadget said:


> The last party we attended couple years ago, we waited in the party line at 3:15. We were first in line and it was sold out night. There was no shade and it was hot! The line quickly grew. Around 3:35 or 3:40, people approaching end of line decided to go to the regular line. I watched person after person go to the regular line and they were let in! After a while I told the CMs that they were being let in in the regular line and they told me that they'll still have to get their party stuff inside. I said I didn't mind doing that, can we be let in now? They said No, we can't let you in until 4:00. Huh? That made no sense to me. So, I'm asking you all if that's normal and can we try to get in through regular line a little early? Has anyone gotten in earlier through regular line using only party ticket? Cause that's all we had left by that point in trip, a party ticket. I can't imagine all those people getting in through regular line had extra multiday tickets, there were so many people who did that!


I have a ph ticket and planning to get in the regular line earlier for the party. We did this last time attending the Villains Unleashed party. So, it's possible people are getting in with regular tickets.


----------



## inspectorgadget

alisonslp said:


> If they were going in the regular line, they had regular tickets. It is the only way to get in that way. It is not that they had extra multi-day. They could have been at MK earlier that day or they could have park hoppers. I don't know the numbers but I am guessing the majority of folks buy park hoppers to make it easier for planning. It doesn't cost that much more on a 7day pass.



But the people I saw go over to the regular line originally came over to the party line first. They waited few minutes, were disgusted with the wait and they saw tons of people leave the party line and get in the regular line. It wasn't as if these people went straight to the regular line, they came to party line first. I would think if they had hoppers or regular tickets they would go to regular line first but they didn't. Could it be that they all had hoppers? I guess, but it was a lot of people. And it was a chain reaction kind of thing. "oh look, we can get in now through that line."


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Also, who would you consider the "sought-after" characters for MNSSHP?  We obviously won't be able to line up early for anything since we'll be at the BBB at 5:30.  If Aladdin and Jasmine are there during the party, could that be a particularly long wait?  What about Belle and Gaston?  Do Anna and Elsa ever show up for the Halloween party?  Do you think there is any chance that Moana could make an appearance? (I'm still extremely disappointed that she is no longer at WDW as my daughter loves her.  My daughter doesn't know about the trip and won't know that Moana used to be there, but I was hoping she might show back up before October.)



Just a quick reply so hopefully someone can fill in the gaps.

Sought after are Jack and Sally, 7 Dwarves and Winnie the Pooh and friends in halloween costumes. 

Also possibly Minnie, Donald and Daisy as they are in costume. Belle and Gaston might be too esp with the movie being out this year. Oh and maybe villains depending on who they are.

I'm sad I missed Moana.


----------



## CMNJ

kizmet311 said:


> Also, who would you consider the "sought-after" characters for MNSSHP?  We obviously won't be able to line up early for anything since we'll be at the BBB at 5:30.  If Aladdin and Jasmine are there during the party, could that be a particularly long wait?  What about Belle and Gaston?  Do Anna and Elsa ever show up for the Halloween party?  Do you think there is any chance that Moana could make an appearance? (I'm still extremely disappointed that she is no longer at WDW as my daughter loves her.  My daughter doesn't know about the trip and won't know that Moana used to be there, but I was hoping she might show back up before October.)


the most popular characters (based on prev years) are the 7 dwarves, Jack and Sally, and Pook and friends. Others can have lengthy waits as well like Cruella, Queen of Hearts (was with the tweedles last year), Minnie/Donald and Dailey depending on when you hit those lines

ETA just saw I posted at the same time as pp who mentioned Belle and Gaston-I am not sure about their line but they do take breaks so I imagine it could be a long wait as well. I tried to go last year and they had just gone on break so we bailed and went elsewhere.

We tried to see Pooh and Friends last year and had to bail due to the lengthy slow moving line
We were able to see Minnie and friends with minimal wait by lining up shortly before 7. This strategy also worked for Queen of Hearts with the tweedles (getting in line shortly before 1st set). Whenever I have seen Cruella's line it has always been 45 mins or more. We lucked into a short Jack sparrow line right before he returned from break last year. Aladdin meets with Abu and Genie meets with Jasmine. Unfortunately they switch off so depending on when you join the line and how long it is you may not see the same characters who are out when you join the line. However because they switch off there is no long extended break in between sets like with many other special party characters. We also lucked into a short Jafar line last year as well.  Mickey's line has been decent later in the night for us too.


----------



## kizmet311

Bex258 said:


> Just a quick reply so hopefully someone can fill in the gaps.
> 
> Sought after are Jack and Sally, 7 Dwarves and Winnie the Pooh and friends in halloween costumes.
> 
> Also possibly Minnie, Donald and Daisy as they are in costume. Belle and Gaston might be too esp with the movie being out this year. Oh and maybe villains depending on who they are.
> 
> I'm sad I missed Moana.





CMNJ said:


> the most popular characters (based on prob years) are the 7 dwarves, Jack and Sally, and Pook and friends. Others can have lengthy waits as well like Cruella, Queen of Hearts (was with the tweedles last year), Minnie/Donald and Dailey depending on when you hit those lines
> 
> ETA just saw I posted at the same time as pp who mentioned Belle and Gaston-I am not sure about their line but they do take breaks so I imagine it could be a long wait as well. I tried to go last year and they had just gone on break so we bailed and went elsewhere.
> 
> We tried to see Pooh and Friends last year and had to bail due to the lengthy slow moving line
> We were able to see Minnie and friends with minimal wait by lining up shortly before 7. This strategy also worked for Queen of Hearts with the tweedles (getting in line shortly before 1st set). Whenever I have seen Cruella's line it has always been 45 mins or more. We lucked into a short Jack sparrow line right before he returned from break last year. Aladdin meets with Abu and Genie meets with Jasmine. Unfortunately they switch off so depending on when you join the line and how long it is you may not see the same characters who are out when you join the line. However because they switch off there is no long extended break in between sets like with many other special party characters. We also lucked into a short Jafar line last year as well.  Mickey's line has been decent later in the night for us too.



Thank you both!  It sounds like I don't need to worry too much about it then.  Jasmine would be my only real issue as she is currently my daughter's favorite.  I would hate to get in line for her and then meet Aladdin, lol.  It would be nice to meet Belle, but we will also be trying for ETwB on a MK park day and we could always try at Epcot as well for Belle.  I honestly don't think that we will be trying to meet anyone else unless we stumble upon a short line.  We will be doing Minnie's Seasonal Dine Lunch at H&V and I think that they change the theme for the season and it will be Halloween-themed while we're there.  Although I don't know if they will be in costume or not.

My DD is a bit of a nervous/anxious child so we will not be trying to meet any villains and even the 7D/Pooh wouldn't be high on our priority list.  Seriously - she cried when I told her I signed her up for the Snow White ballet that her dance school is doing and when I asked her why, she said she was scared of the Evil Queen.


----------



## alisonslp

inspectorgadget said:


> But the people I saw go over to the regular line originally came over to the party line first. They waited few minutes, were disgusted with the wait and they saw tons of people leave the party line and get in the regular line. It wasn't as if these people went straight to the regular line, they came to party line first. I would think if they had hoppers or regular tickets they would go to regular line first but they didn't. Could it be that they all had hoppers? I guess, but it was a lot of people. And it was a chain reaction kind of thing. "oh look, we can get in now through that line."


They may not have originally realized they could go in with regular tickets for the party and get the bands, etc. It does sounds strange that all of a sudden a lot of them moved over but word travels fast in a line and if people heard others talking about it they would follow suit.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

alisonslp said:


> I am doubtful this will happen. They don't want to officially clarify that these tickets can get FP but I am also thinking they don't "mind" (poor wording) that this is an option for the few who know about it. They could have easily taken it away with this new update they did for the phantom SDFP and they obviously haven't. Yes, there are some people losing their passes but others (like me) are able to book the FP with only the party ticket linked to MDE. If they didn't want the party tickets to have FP, then I would not have been able to book them.



When the assumption was that there was a change in policy, that is when there needed to be a public statement IMO. If there is not a change, then saying nothing publicly is perfectly fine. What I am saying is that they need to get their story straight internally. Don't advertise it, but don't give incorrect responses to direct questions either.


----------



## alisonslp

kizmet311 said:


> So, we will be going to MK on a regular day ticket and then MNSSHP the same evening.  I was hoping to come back to MK just in time for our BBB reservation at 5:30.  So, as long as we arrive by say 4:45, would that give us time to get through security (we could go through the regular park entry instead of a party only line), pick up our wristbands, and get to BBB by 5:15?  I want to be able to take a break midday since it will be a late night, but just trying to gauge just how long of a break we can take.  We have a BOG ADR at 11:40 that day for lunch, so we can't head back to the Poly until that's over.


  4:45 should be enough time. Maybe 4:30 to be safe especially if t is a busy party night. Should give you about 3 hours down time for a quick nap or just rest at the pool


----------



## PaHunter

megveg said:


> Im so hoping for an arrival day 9/26 mnsshp! Itll be my first one!



We will be there also. Cool.


----------



## kizmet311

alisonslp said:


> 4:45 should be enough time. Maybe 4:30 to be safe especially if t is a busy party night. Should give you about 3 hours down time for a quick nap or just rest at the pool



Thanks!  I may keep trying for a slightly earlier BOG ADR just to give us a little more time, but I think we'll have to take a break, even a short one.  Although we don't have to stay until midnight, but we are paying for it, lol!


----------



## FoxC63

inspectorgadget said:


> But the people I saw go over to the regular line originally came over to the party line first. They waited few minutes, were disgusted with the wait and they saw tons of people leave the party line and get in the regular line. It wasn't as if these people went straight to the regular line, they came to party line first. I would think if they had hoppers or regular tickets they would go to regular line first but they didn't. Could it be that they all had hoppers? I guess, but it was a lot of people. And it was a chain reaction kind of thing. "oh look, we can get in now through that line."



What took place two years ago at your last party has changed, last year Disney set up a Party Specific Entrance.  Guests were given a zip-lock bag of candy, wristbands and treat bags and lead behind the shops.  We'll see what they do this year.


----------



## inspectorgadget

alisonslp said:


> They may not have originally realized they could go in with regular tickets for the party and get the bands, etc. It does sounds strange that all of a sudden a lot of them moved over but word travels fast in a line and if people heard others talking about it they would follow suit.



Perhaps. There was definitely a herd mentality but it worked out for them. I know this though: if that happens again, I'm joining them. I didn't want to chance it at the time and lose our first place in our line.


----------



## Travelgrrl

TwinMomEsq said:


> I have a costume conundrum. I do not do well in the heat at all so was just going to Disneybound as Ursula (I'm a rather Ursula-shaped lady with very short, very blonde hair so it seemed a natural fit). Basically, a black tank top, black maxi skirt, and red lipstick (with perhaps a seashell necklace if I can find one). My kids think that's not enough of a costume and they want me to try to make my hair white (they also wanted me to put on purple makeup but I put my foot down on that one). I was thinking some spray-on hair color for the evening. Will the heat and humidity make my head itch, or worse, cause the stuff to drip everywhere? If so, will I be recognizable without it?



How about a purple scarf or shawl that you could just wrap around your hips for a splash of the purple color?  And you could simply gel your blonde hair in spikes if you wanted, or just leave it down and it would still suggest it. (In fact, most Disneybounds don't focus on hair color at all, just the outfit, so your short blonde hair 'as is' would be far closer than most!).

Maybe you could find a shell purse or an Ariel tote bag (good for candy!) and wear that to further suggest the character of Ursula.


----------



## inspectorgadget

FoxC63 said:


> What took place two years ago at your last party has changed, last year Disney set up a Party Specific Entrance.  Guests were given a zip-lock bag of candy, wristbands and treat bags and lead behind the shops.  We'll see what they do this year.



Oh,  I see. Lead behind the shops? Where do you come out?


----------



## FoxC63

inspectorgadget said:


> Oh,  I see. Lead behind the shops? Where do you come out?



I'm not sure about that.  Perhaps someone who went can chime in.  We had to cancel a week prior to departure due to family illness we were attending the last week in October.


----------



## FoxC63

LoveMMC said:


> Where does Belle and Gaston usually meet guests during MNSSHP? Where in fantasyland?





kizmet311 said:


> Also, who would you consider the "sought-after" characters for MNSSHP?  We obviously won't be able to line up early for anything since we'll be at the BBB at 5:30.  If Aladdin and Jasmine are there during the party, could that be a particularly long wait?  What about Belle and Gaston?  Do Anna and Elsa ever show up for the Halloween party?  Do you think there is any chance that Moana could make an appearance? (I'm still extremely disappointed that she is no longer at WDW as my daughter loves her.  My daughter doesn't know about the trip and won't know that Moana used to be there, but I was hoping she might show back up before October.)



Here's a printable [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]Character List[/URL] from my planning thread.


----------



## nenser

Portugal1000 said:


> I booked 3 FPs yesterday with no problem
> 
> 3.30 to 4.30 Space Mountain
> 4.30 to 5.30 Peter Pan
> 5.30 to 6.30 Splash Mountain
> 
> Have Crystal Palace reservations for 6.40. My first MNSSHP, going to be a great night I think


Splash mountain is closed at the end of August thru Mid November FYI


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So our costumes will most likely end up Starlord and maybe Rocket. I did Gamorra a few years ago and I was trying to get the green make up off for days. 

Or I was an Ariel pirate mash up for D23 and my boyfriend has a Jack Sparrow so we could also dress as them.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So our costumes will most likely end up Starlord and maybe Rocket. I did Gamorra a few years ago and I was trying to get the green make up off for days.
> 
> Or I was an Ariel pirate mash up for D23 and my boyfriend has a Jack Sparrow so we could also dress as them.



Do you remember the Party Entrance, is it called a "Bypass"?  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Anyway here's a few photos of the bypass:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember the Party Entrance, is it called a "Bypass"?  Thanks!



Yeah, they had this for my parties last year.

It is the overflow Main Street bypass. If you enter the park on the right hand side, go past where Mickey and Tink meet, it is there along the extreme edge of the park.

Cast members weren't always great guiding us over there, but we got our trick or treat bags, there were a few candy stops and some decorations you could pose with for pictures.


----------



## LadyRayado

FoxC63 said:


> What took place two years ago at your last party has changed, last year Disney set up a Party Specific Entrance.  Guests were given a zip-lock bag of candy, wristbands and treat bags and lead behind the shops.  We'll see what they do this year.





inspectorgadget said:


> Oh,  I see. Lead behind the shops? Where do you come out?



They did this at MVMCP last year too. We were given a map, wristbands, and sugar cookies, then led through the bypass which was lined with MVMCP CMs. They were definitely trying to direct the incoming crowds in that direction. It comes out by the Plaza. So you basically skip Main Street.


----------



## FoxC63

inspectorgadget said:


> Oh,  I see. Lead behind the shops? Where do you come out?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah, they had this for my parties last year.
> 
> It is the overflow Main Street bypass. If you enter the park on the right hand side, go past where Mickey and Tink meet, it is there along the extreme edge of the park.
> 
> Cast members weren't always great guiding us over there, but we got our trick or treat bags, there were a few candy stops and some decorations you could pose with for pictures.



Do you remember where you came out from?  For the life of me I cannot picture it.


----------



## samara

Okay, I am getting really nervous reading about all the lines for the party!  I had planned to do the party on Thursday, October 5th, thinking that as a weekday it would be less crowded.  But, DH and I booked the Tokyo pairing for the same day and it doesn't end until 6.  It's the only day the pairing was available while we're there and I didn't realize that people lined up for party characters before 6.  We mostly want to see the parade, the fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show and maybe ride some rides.  However, I think we are going to Disneybound Lock and Shock (I have a stuffed Barrel to carry around  so it would be really cool to get a picture with Jack and Sally...

Should I change plans and go to the party on Friday 10/6?  If I do, I'll have to adjust our Fantasmic dining package for another night.  Or is there any chance of seeing them even though we'll be arriving late on the 5th?


----------



## LadyRayado

FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember where you came out from?  For the life of me I cannot picture it.



Apparently there is one on each side. Here's the one we used, it comes out by The Plaza. The other comes out by Crystal Palace.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So our costumes will most likely end up Starlord and maybe Rocket. I did Gamorra a few years ago and I was trying to get the green make up off for days.
> 
> Or I was an Ariel pirate mash up for D23 and my boyfriend has a Jack Sparrow so we could also dress as them.



If ya end up doing gamora again mac's cleanse off oil:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/product/13826/810/products/skincare/removers/cleanse-off-oil

was able to get mine off in about 30 mins. Trick is to not get the makeup wet once its on or it dyes in and takes ages to get off.


----------



## FoxC63

Main Street Bypass:


----------



## FoxC63

LadyRayado said:


> Apparently there is one on each side. Here's the one we used, it comes out by The Plaza. The other comes out by Crystal Palace.



Ha!  Beat me to it!


----------



## inspectorgadget

Thanks for posting the images of the walkways!


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Thank you both!  It sounds like I don't need to worry too much about it then.  Jasmine would be my only real issue as she is currently my daughter's favorite.  I would hate to get in line for her and then meet Aladdin, lol.  It would be nice to meet Belle, but we will also be trying for ETwB on a MK park day and we could always try at Epcot as well for Belle.  I honestly don't think that we will be trying to meet anyone else unless we stumble upon a short line.  We will be doing Minnie's Seasonal Dine Lunch at H&V and I think that they change the theme for the season and it will be Halloween-themed while we're there.  Although I don't know if they will be in costume or not.
> 
> My DD is a bit of a nervous/anxious child so we will not be trying to meet any villains and even the 7D/Pooh wouldn't be high on our priority list.  Seriously - she cried when I told her I signed her up for the Snow White ballet that her dance school is doing and when I asked her why, she said she was scared of the Evil Queen.



I think before Jasmine met with Genie. That's a good idea about Belle, ETwB is the yellow/gold dress and Epcot is her blue one. From what I saw in previous years they are in costumes at the Seasonal Dine, different to MNSSHP though but it cuts those characters out for you.

Awh, I'm only meeting Gaston because Belles there, I saw videos and felt a bit intimidated by him, I'd be fine in a group. 



samara said:


> Okay, I am getting really nervous reading about all the lines for the party!  I had planned to do the party on Thursday, October 5th, thinking that as a weekday it would be less crowded.  But, DH and I booked the Tokyo pairing for the same day and it doesn't end until 6.  It's the only day the pairing was available while we're there and I didn't realize that people lined up for party characters before 6.  We mostly want to see the parade, the fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show and maybe ride some rides.  However, I think we are going to Disneybound Lock and Shock (I have a stuffed Barrel to carry around  so it would be really cool to get a picture with Jack and Sally...
> 
> Should I change plans and go to the party on Friday 10/6?  If I do, I'll have to adjust our Fantasmic dining package for another night.  Or is there any chance of seeing them even though we'll be arriving late on the 5th?




You could queue up when you get in (expect to be waiting a long time though) then fireworks, 2nd parade and the last Hocus Pocus show. (that would start from around 10pm if they do celebrate the magic on the castle or at least that's when you'd want to be at the hub by. What time are you planning on getting there?
I would guess if you started queuing up at 7pm you might be done with Jack and Sally around 8:30pm but I don't know when they break and if they stop for the first parade. Then you have a bit of time for rides before the rest.


----------



## Tk0021

Portugal1000 said:


> I booked 3 FPs yesterday with no problem
> 
> 3.30 to 4.30 Space Mountain
> 4.30 to 5.30 Peter Pan
> 5.30 to 6.30 Splash Mountain
> 
> Have Crystal Palace reservations for 6.40. My first MNSSHP, going to be a great night I think


I was able to do the same thing.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

samara said:


> Okay, I am getting really nervous reading about all the lines for the party!  I had planned to do the party on Thursday, October 5th, thinking that as a weekday it would be less crowded.  But, DH and I booked the Tokyo pairing for the same day and it doesn't end until 6.  It's the only day the pairing was available while we're there and I didn't realize that people lined up for party characters before 6.  We mostly want to see the parade, the fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show and maybe ride some rides.  However, I think we are going to Disneybound Lock and Shock (I have a stuffed Barrel to carry around  so it would be really cool to get a picture with Jack and Sally...
> 
> Should I change plans and go to the party on Friday 10/6?  If I do, I'll have to adjust our Fantasmic dining package for another night.  Or is there any chance of seeing them even though we'll be arriving late on the 5th?



Of course there is a chance, but you'll probably have to wait in a longer line. In the past Jack and Sally have started meeting before 7, so the best strategy was always to line up at 4 and see them before the party time even started. However, that is not a guarantee they'll meet early this year so you'll have to wait until the first party to see.

I might schedule a second Fantasmic dining package night just in case you do want to do the Friday party. You can always cancel that. Then I'd wait until after the first party and see if they start to meet early. If they do, it'd be very advantageous for you to meet them before 7. 

But really, you should be able to line up for those guys a bit before the first parade. You'll meet them, then see fireworks, see the second parade, do rides, and I always recommend seeing the last Hocus Pocus show. In the past it has started at midnight so you won't be spending any party time watching, since the rest of the party will be closed at that time.


----------



## Speri337

LadyRayado said:


> Apparently there is one on each side. Here's the one we used, it comes out by The Plaza. The other comes out by Crystal Palace.


What is this? Is it a completely separate entrance to the party? How do you get back there?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Speri337 said:


> What is this? Is it a completely separate entrance to the party? How do you get back there?


Last year you had an option to be filtered down another path with your party ticket that had some treats and stuff so you would not be impeded by the exiting crowd.


----------



## wehrengrizz

TwinMomEsq said:


> I have a costume conundrum. I do not do well in the heat at all so was just going to Disneybound as Ursula (I'm a rather Ursula-shaped lady with very short, very blonde hair so it seemed a natural fit). Basically, a black tank top, black maxi skirt, and red lipstick (with perhaps a seashell necklace if I can find one). My kids think that's not enough of a costume and they want me to try to make my hair white (they also wanted me to put on purple makeup but I put my foot down on that one). I was thinking some spray-on hair color for the evening. Will the heat and humidity make my head itch, or worse, cause the stuff to drip everywhere? If so, will I be recognizable without it?



Maybe a wrap or scarf as a PP suggested, or get a few yards of purple sequin-y fabric, cut some strips in it and wrap around your waist? Or even like a shiny sheer fabric? Seriously the black outfit and a great necklace would make it pretty fantastic anyway!  sounds fun!



CMNJ said:


> the most popular characters (based on prev years) are the 7 dwarves, Jack and Sally, and Pook and friends. Others can have lengthy waits as well like Cruella, Queen of Hearts (was with the tweedles last year), Minnie/Donald and Dailey depending on when you hit those lines



Silly question: Do the characters meet through the whole party? (Obviously w/ breaks)  I am definitely staying the entire time so could catch the 2nd parade...maybe lining up at the end of 1st parade --since characters are probably IN that haha-- and get a good spot? I'd love to try to catch as many as possible, because I've never done a party before! Thanks!


----------



## kizmet311

Since we will be going straight to BBB after we re-enter the park for the party, should we go ahead and take the detoured path?  Will that still get us to BBB faster than walking through a crowded Main Street?


----------



## inspectorgadget

FeralCatRogue said:


> Last year you had an option to be filtered down another path with your party ticket that had some treats and stuff so you would not be impeded by the exiting crowd.



There's something about walking down main street with the seasonal decorations though, versus behind buildings. I wouldn't think the crowds to be too bad at 4:00 right?


----------



## yoda22

Last year, the bypass was decorated with the same decorations as Main Street and had Halloween statues of Mickey, Goofy, Donald, and Minnie. There were PhotoPass photographers there, too, so you could get a few pics in front of the statues and the Mickey wreaths. We got a lot of great pics there. Not too crowded right around 4ish. We made it to our first FP+ in Fantasyland no problem.


----------



## yoda22

Speri337 said:


> What is this? Is it a completely separate entrance to the party? How do you get back there?


There are cast members with MNSSHP signs that direct you to the bypass, they did a pretty good job of making sure you saw them.


----------



## pjtoadie

pjtoadie said:


> Ok I need ideas! We're going to the 9/1 party and we don't know what to do for costumes. It's still going to be really hot so we were thinking of doing more of a bounding thing than full costumes. When we went two years ago we did Star Wars costume t-shirts and hats. There's me, DW, DD9, DD6, and DS2. Thanks!



Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wehrengrizz said:


> Maybe a wrap or scarf as a PP suggested, or get a few yards of purple sequin-y fabric, cut some strips in it and wrap around your waist? Or even like a shiny sheer fabric? Seriously the black outfit and a great necklace would make it pretty fantastic anyway!  sounds fun!
> 
> Silly question: Do the characters meet through the whole party? (Obviously w/ breaks)  I am definitely staying the entire time so could catch the 2nd parade...maybe lining up at the end of 1st parade --since characters are probably IN that haha-- and get a good spot? I'd love to try to catch as many as possible, because I've never done a party before! Thanks!



Yes, kind of. Seven dwarves and Jack and Sally sometimes start before 7 pm. Check back here after the first party happens.

Cast members will cut the lines when they think the line is long enough to carry until closing.

So for example, Belle and Gaston were very popular last year. Their line was most likely cut sometime around 11 pm. Does that make sense?

Whereas with less popular characters you could walk up at 11:45.


----------



## Bex258

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?



I can't think of anything off the top of my head today, do you and your family have any favorite characters or movies?


----------



## MissMaryQC

Just gotta say, I am so thankful for this thread.


----------



## pjtoadie

Bex258 said:


> I can't think of anything off the top of my head today, do you and your family have any favorite characters or movies?



We like Star Wars (did that 2 years ago), Muppets, Lion King, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, Tangled and so on lol.


----------



## samsteele

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


There are some incredibly simple ideas for t-shirt 'costumes' to deal with the heat & humidity.
For example:

"Deviled Egg": grab a pr of dollar store devil headband horns & then make a fried egg pic on your red t-shirt with white & yellow duct tape. google for images or try pinterest;
"M&M": use a primary colour t-shirt (red, blue, green, etc) and make an iconic "m" using white duct-tape. Also google for template & images.
No doubt there are much more unique & interesting ideas out there. But that's a starting point.


----------



## RedmonFamily

I am sure this has been asked at this point but it is hard to look at 250 pages of information lol. This is our first party and we are going to be in the park all day with a regular ticket and then stay with our party ticket. Can we come dressed up in the morning or do you have to leave the park and change clothes?


----------



## pjtoadie

samsteele said:


> There are some incredibly simple ideas for t-shirt 'costumes' to deal with the heat & humidity.
> For example:
> 
> "Deviled Egg": grab a pr of dollar store devil headband horns & then make a fried egg pic on your red t-shirt with white & yellow duct tape. google for images or try pinterest;
> "M&M": use a primary colour t-shirt (red, blue, green, etc) and make an iconic "m" using white duct-tape. Also google for template & images.
> No doubt there are much more unique & interesting ideas out there. But that's a starting point.



Those are good starting points, thanks!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Toy story. Buzz or Woody shirt, DW Bo peep (white shirt, whit shorts with pink polkadots ) DS1 - Mr Potato (brown shirt and shorts) DS2- Rex (green shirt and shorts) DS3- Slinky Dog or Little Green Man.


----------



## FoxC63

RedmonFamily said:


> I am sure this has been asked at this point but it is hard to look at 250 pages of information lol. This is our first party and we are going to be in the park all day with a regular ticket and then stay with our party ticket. Can we come dressed up in the morning or do you have to leave the park and change clothes?



Only kids can be in costume not adults but you can rent a locker.  Oh and be sure to check out the First page of this thread as all the information is there too.


----------



## pangyal

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Maybe start with checking out a costume webstore and see if anything pops out at you?


----------



## jriveiro724

Just got this from Guest Services


----------



## famsen

I saw they had a preview for Holiday merchandise but it did not include Halloween Party merchandise. Has anyone seen any items the parks have for Halloween this year?


----------



## Travelgrrl

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?



If you just google "MNSSHP group T shirts" there are tons of ideas. Everyone with a different color of Monorail line, everyone a different color of M & M's, seagulls (from Nemo?), etc.  Lots of great ones if you scroll down!


----------



## FoxC63

famsen said:


> I saw they had a preview for Holiday merchandise but it did not include Halloween Party merchandise. Has anyone seen any items the parks have for Halloween this year?



It's not out yet but soon!  I think after Disney's Christmas in July wraps up we should see some.


----------



## DisneyMom93

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Have you checked out the Disney section of Hot Topic?  They have great Disney stuff.  Accessories, clothing, jewelry, etc.  Relatively inexpensive.

http://www.hottopic.com/pop-culture/shop-by-license/disney/


----------



## DisneyMom93

TwinMomEsq said:


> I have a costume conundrum. I do not do well in the heat at all so was just going to Disneybound as Ursula (I'm a rather Ursula-shaped lady with very short, very blonde hair so it seemed a natural fit). Basically, a black tank top, black maxi skirt, and red lipstick (with perhaps a seashell necklace if I can find one). My kids think that's not enough of a costume and they want me to try to make my hair white (they also wanted me to put on purple makeup but I put my foot down on that one). I was thinking some spray-on hair color for the evening. Will the heat and humidity make my head itch, or worse, cause the stuff to drip everywhere? If so, will I be recognizable without it?



Have you checked out Hot Topic?

http://www.hottopic.com/product/dis...m-ursula-dress/10928477.html#q=ursula&start=1

http://www.hottopic.com/search?q=ursula


----------



## DisneyMom93

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Alice in Wonderland?  You could get a Mad Hatter Hat.  Wife could do the Queen of Hearts eye makeup and "heart" lipstick.  Kids could be Alice, Rabbit, and/or a giant playing card.

Amazon.com has large playing cards.  Or you could just do Red Hearts on white tees.  Amazon has a huge pocket watch.  
https://www.amazon.com/White-Rabbit...3017&sr=8-2&keywords=pocket+watch+alice+large

Kohls has the mad hatter hat and with 30% off and free shipping once a month you could order it in August.  They have a bunch of Alice in Wonderland stuff.

https://www.kohls.com/search.jsp?submit-search=web-regular&search=mad+hatter&spa=2

They also have ear headbands and tails like the Cheshire Cat and Tigger.

https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...tail&search=2624130&submit-search=web-regular


----------



## CMNJ

LadyRayado said:


> Apparently there is one on each side. Here's the one we used, it comes out by The Plaza. The other comes out by Crystal Palace.


I don't think they use the one by crystal palace much anymore if at all-unlike the one near the plaza it doesn't have nice lanterns/landscaping/walls etc to prevent you from seeing backstage areas. They were using it a few years ago before they made the one by the plaza  so nice. We exited that way a couple times back in late 2014 and literally you walked through a parking lot with vehicles parked there-not very magical lol


----------



## pjtoadie

pangyal said:


> Maybe start with checking out a costume webstore and see if anything pops out at you?



Thank you!



Travelgrrl said:


> If you just google "MNSSHP group T shirts" there are tons of ideas. Everyone with a different color of Monorail line, everyone a different color of M & M's, seagulls (from Nemo?), etc.  Lots of great ones if you scroll down!



I don't know why I didn't think of that already, great idea! Thanks 




DisneyMom93 said:


> Have you checked out the Disney section of Hot Topic?  They have great Disney stuff.  Accessories, clothing, jewelry, etc.  Relatively inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.hottopic.com/pop-culture/shop-by-license/disney/





DisneyMom93 said:


> Alice in Wonderland?  You could get a Mad Hatter Hat.  Wife could do the Queen of Hearts eye makeup and "heart" lipstick.  Kids could be Alice, Rabbit, and/or a giant playing card.
> 
> Amazon.com has large playing cards.  Or you could just do Red Hearts on white tees.  Amazon has a huge pocket watch.
> https://www.amazon.com/White-Rabbit...3017&sr=8-2&keywords=pocket+watch+alice+large
> 
> Kohls has the mad hatter hat and with 30% off and free shipping once a month you could order it in August.  They have a bunch of Alice in Wonderland stuff.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/search.jsp?submit-search=web-regular&search=mad+hatter&spa=2
> 
> They also have ear headbands and tails like the Cheshire Cat and Tigger.
> 
> https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2624130/adult-alice-in-wonderland-cheshire-cat-costume-ears-tail-set.jsp?skuId=cheshire cat tail&search=2624130&submit-search=web-regular



These are great ideas that I will check out, thanks!


----------



## BarryCF

We're going to MNSSHP on Sept 7th. We are a party of 4 adults, and we'll be there for a conference that week. I bought the tickets, I can see them in MDE, and they are assigned to the people going. When I try to make FP+ for 4-7p, it says I'm the only one with a ticket. When I call Disney, they tell me it's because i can't make FP+ for MNSSHP and I can't make FP+ before the party starts, except that isn't right because I can make FP+ for myself. I have an email with a ticket confirmation number, but I can't use it to link the tickets...HELP!!!...please


----------



## sharonabe

pjtoadie said:


> We like Star Wars (did that 2 years ago), Muppets, Lion King, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Little Mermaid, Tangled and so on lol.



I bet you could do something with the Muppets.  Dad be Kermit, dressed all in green.  The baby could be Kermit's nephew, Robin or Pepe the shrimp.  There are so many characters to choose from.  You could just do the colors that represent them.  Maybe make your own Mickey ears that detail out the Muppet character.


----------



## pjtoadie

sharonabe said:


> I bet you could do something with the Muppets.  Dad be Kermit, dressed all in green.  The baby could be Kermit's nephew, Robin or Pepe the shrimp.  There are so many characters to choose from.  You could just do the colors that represent them.  Maybe make your own Mickey ears that detail out the Muppet character.



I would love to do the Muppets! Good ideas, thanks


----------



## PghDisneyDarling

CMNJ said:


> I don't think they use the one by crystal palace much anymore if at all-unlike the one near the plaza it doesn't have nice lanterns/landscaping/walls etc to prevent you from seeing backstage areas. They were using it a few years ago before they made the one by the plaza  so nice. We exited that way a couple times back in late 2014 and literally you walked through a parking lot with vehicles parked there-not very magical lol



The one by Crystal Palace has never been used as a bypass, to my knowledge, except for tours like Keys to the Kingdom. I used to make magic at the Emporium as a CP, and I never saw it used for guests, even during busy times and holidays when the other bypass was used. They keep the Plaza side bypass much more themed and show ready, so if there is one open for the parties, it will be that bypass that lets out behind the Plaza on the right side of Main Street!


----------



## FoxC63

BarryCF said:


> We're going to MNSSHP on Sept 7th. We are a party of 4 adults, and we'll be there for a conference that week. I bought the tickets, I can see them in MDE, and they are assigned to the people going. When I try to make FP+ for 4-7p, it says I'm the only one with a ticket. When I call Disney, they tell me it's because i can't make FP+ for MNSSHP and I can't make FP+ before the party starts, except that isn't right because I can make FP+ for myself. I have an email with a ticket confirmation number, but I can't use it to link the tickets...HELP!!!...please



Did you call and ask specifically for IT?  A few pages back I posted an email response that stated we can make two FP's which includes the CM's name.  Just call and tell them you received the same information - DO NOT tell them you saw it on the disboards or they'll dismiss you again and be persistent.


----------



## sickshotbri

Simple question:  Assuming the FP+ for party tickets is true/correct... If I am parkhopping on the day of a party (say, Epcot) and utilizing FP+ at Epcot, then I will not have access to *additional* FP+ because of my party ticket, correct? 
In other words, I have 3 FP+ reserved right now - I can't get 5 or 6 (depending on which email you go by) just for having a party ticket, right? 
I think its obvious, but all the recent chatter has prompted me to ask anyway (and yes, the party tickets are already connected to MDE).
Thanks to all those who are working hard getting all this info.


----------



## CMNJ

PghDisneyDarling said:


> The one by Crystal Palace has never been used as a bypass, to my knowledge, except for tours like Keys to the Kingdom. I used to make magic at the Emporium as a CP, and I never saw it used for guests, even during busy times and holidays when the other bypass was used. They keep the Plaza side bypass much more themed and show ready, so if there is one open for the parties, it will be that bypass that lets out behind the Plaza on the right side of Main Street!


They did use the crystal palace one at least briefly back in Oct 2014 after The MSEP to ease the congestion on Main Street. We were lead through it twice on that trip. One night they actually had some chairs set up behind the emporium area for fireworks viewing. It was literally the oddest thing watching them back there but we tried it because it was such an unusual opportunity.  This was prior to them fixing up the other bypass area and as I previously said I think once that was formally "themed" to match Main Street they probably stopped using the crystal palace one all together. We have never seen it open since 2014. The one by the plaza is the one that was open for parties last year and the only one I've seen open for the past few years even after fireworks (or MSEP before it left).


----------



## CMNJ

sickshotbri said:


> Simple question:  Assuming the FP+ for party tickets is true/correct... If I am parkhopping on the day of a party (say, Epcot) and utilizing FP+ at Epcot, then I will not have access to *additional* FP+ because of my party ticket, correct?
> In other words, I have 3 FP+ reserved right now - I can't get 5 or 6 (depending on which email you go by) just for having a party ticket, right?
> I think its obvious, but all the recent chatter has prompted me to ask anyway (and yes, the party tickets are already connected to MDE).
> Thanks to all those who are working hard getting all this info.


No you can only prebook 3 FP+ per person/MDE profile regardless of how many tickets are assigned to that person.  Once you use the Epcot ones that day you could book a 4th FP for MK later that day.


----------



## PghDisneyDarling

CMNJ said:


> They did use the crystal palace one at least briefly back in Oct 2014 after The MSEP to ease the congestion on Main Street. We were lead through it twice on that trip. One night they actually had some chairs set up behind the emporium area for fireworks viewing. It was literally the oddest thing watching them back there but we tried it because it was such an unusual opportunity.  This was prior to them fixing up the other bypass area and as I previously said I think once that was formally "themed" to match Main Street they probably stopped using the crystal palace one all together. We have never seen it open since 2014. The one by the plaza is the one that was open for parties last year and the only one I've seen open for the past few years even after fireworks (or MSEP before it left).



That's odd that is was during 2014 you saw it open, as I was working there during that time and do not remember them having it open to guests at all, especially during a Halloween party and evenings as that is the route where the parades enter, and even CM's aren't allowed to walk through most of that area between parades. How odd. Guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## mum22girlz

BarryCF said:


> We're going to MNSSHP on Sept 7th. We are a party of 4 adults, and we'll be there for a conference that week. I bought the tickets, I can see them in MDE, and they are assigned to the people going. When I try to make FP+ for 4-7p, it says I'm the only one with a ticket. When I call Disney, they tell me it's because i can't make FP+ for MNSSHP and I can't make FP+ before the party starts, except that isn't right because I can make FP+ for myself. I have an email with a ticket confirmation number, but I can't use it to link the tickets...HELP!!!...please



I am also going that night . . . and will be there attending a conference. So excited!


----------



## CMNJ

PghDisneyDarling said:


> That's odd that is was during 2014 you saw it open, as I was working there during that time and do not remember them having it open to guests at all, especially during a Halloween party and evenings as that is the route where the parades enter, and even CM's aren't allowed to walk through most of that area between parades. How odd. Guess you learn something new everyday!


So I found the old thread about it.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/main-street-usa-bypass.3346973/#post-52573858

I guess the reason they opened it on a test basis that year was because of the hub construction going on and how it restricted flow during crowded times like after the parade.


----------



## mum22girlz

I have been watching this thread since the beginning, but thought I'd finally post my plans. I will be attending the Youth Leader Experience conference from 9/5 - 9/8 with a good friend. We will be staying at the GF and will be attending MNSSHP on 9/7. My friend will fly home on 9/9 and my DD and her bestie, along with my DM will be flying down on 9/9. We will be staying at ASMu for a week and will be attending the 9/12 party. I'm so excited to be able to go to 2 parties! 

When making FP+ selections, I was not able to make them for my last day in the parks. I went back a deleted the ones for the the MNSSHP and added them for the last day. I was then able to go back and make them for my party day. All of my FP+ still show up on my MDE.


----------



## BarryCF

mum22girlz said:


> I am also going that night . . . and will be there attending a conference. So excited!



This will be our first MNSSHP. We can't wait! Have you been able to get FP+ before 7?


----------



## Cluelyss

yoda22 said:


> There are cast members with MNSSHP signs that direct you to the bypass, they did a pretty good job of making sure you saw them.


So odd....2 MNSSHP and 1 MVMCP last year and never once directed to the bypass! Kinda sorry I missed it


----------



## mum22girlz

BarryCF said:


> This will be our first MNSSHP. We can't wait! Have you been able to get FP+ before 7?



Yes - I was able to get 3 Fast Passes before 7 for each of my MNSSHP party tickets.

I have been to parties before, but this is the first time my friend has ever been to Disney. I'm so excited to be able to show her around!


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> So odd....2 MNSSHP and 1 MVMCP last year and never once directed to the bypass! Kinda sorry I missed it


That is odd-they funneled us back through it for both MNSSHP we attended last year as it was the first trick or treat stop of the night. I guess you didn't get the bag of treats then either? Or did they give those away other places when you picked up your trick or treat bags?


----------



## TulipMom

The question that I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times - is MNSSH worth the price?  For this evening, we'll have 3 adults and 2 kids and the tickets will be almost $500.  For the rest of our week at Disney we will be pretty indulgent with paying extra for good flight schedule, where we're staying & eating, plus activities like the BBB, etc.  Is MNSSH really magical enough to spend $500 for the enjoyment of 2 kids?  (Sure, the adults will enjoy themselves, too, but we'd really be doing it for the kids).  I really want to do it, but I'm also having trouble pulling the trigger on buying the tickets.


----------



## yoda22

Cluelyss said:


> So odd....2 MNSSHP and 1 MVMCP last year and never once directed to the bypass! Kinda sorry I missed it


It was pretty cool, and felt like a "start" to the party even though the party hadn't officially started yet! As PP mentioned, they handed out a treat bag and it was pretty awesome, with full-size candy inside and a granola bar. I hope they do this again this year!


----------



## Bex258

TulipMom said:


> The question that I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times - is MNSSH worth the price?  For this evening, we'll have 3 adults and 2 kids and the tickets will be almost $500.  For the rest of our week at Disney we will be pretty indulgent with paying extra for good flight schedule, where we're staying & eating, plus activities like the BBB, etc.  Is MNSSH really magical enough to spend $500 for the enjoyment of 2 kids?  (Sure, the adults will enjoy themselves, too, but we'd really be doing it for the kids).  I really want to do it, but I'm also having trouble pulling the trigger on buying the tickets.



Yeah, family party trips are so expensive, I'm lucky its just me and that why I'm going twice. I haven't been before and after looking around at what the party has to offer I would say it is worth it but it comes done to what you and your family like and want to do. Have you searched YouTube to watch peoples experiences? I found that helpful because I got to see clips what the shows, parade and fireworks are like and just the atmosphere.


----------



## Cluelyss

CMNJ said:


> That is odd-they funneled us back through it for both MNSSHP we attended last year as it was the first trick or treat stop of the night. I guess you didn't get the bag of treats then either? Or did they give those away other places when you picked up your trick or treat bags?


Nope


----------



## Bex258

Forgot to ask, anyone who has done just a dessert at a table service how much time should I realistically schedule in my party? I have 9:30pm at BOG and I wanted to catch the fireworks (I don't need a good spot I would have seen it in the previous party).


----------



## wehrengrizz

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


 I see a lot of PPs have chimed in, I saw a cute bounding idea for Inside Out, one kid ("Anger") wore a shirt and tie and had a mask on a stick that was homemade...everyone's costumes were super cute and simple, yet identifiable. Comfort might be important too depending on how hot etc. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Their line was most likely cut sometime around 11 pm. Does that make sense?
> 
> Whereas with less popular characters you could walk up at 11:45.


  Yes! thank you  I'm hoping I can squeeze in 2 parties this trip, then I won't have to worry at all! This is great info I appreciate it!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Since the topic of masks vs makeup came up I thought I'd link this.
Its a makeup art on youtube who does face/body paint to be certain characters:
https://www.youtube.com/user/MadeYewLook


----------



## LadyRayado

TulipMom said:


> The question that I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times - is MNSSH worth the price?  For this evening, we'll have 3 adults and 2 kids and the tickets will be almost $500.  For the rest of our week at Disney we will be pretty indulgent with paying extra for good flight schedule, where we're staying & eating, plus activities like the BBB, etc.  Is MNSSH really magical enough to spend $500 for the enjoyment of 2 kids?  (Sure, the adults will enjoy themselves, too, but we'd really be doing it for the kids).  I really want to do it, but I'm also having trouble pulling the trigger on buying the tickets.



We think it's so worth it, we're going to two parties this year.


----------



## CMNJ

TulipMom said:


> The question that I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times - is MNSSH worth the price?  For this evening, we'll have 3 adults and 2 kids and the tickets will be almost $500.  For the rest of our week at Disney we will be pretty indulgent with paying extra for good flight schedule, where we're staying & eating, plus activities like the BBB, etc.  Is MNSSH really magical enough to spend $500 for the enjoyment of 2 kids?  (Sure, the adults will enjoy themselves, too, but we'd really be doing it for the kids).  I really want to do it, but I'm also having trouble pulling the trigger on buying the tickets.


Well my DH loves MNSSHP so much that he talked me into 2 parties last year which was close to $600 for the 3 of us. Honestly the party has a great feel to it with the Halloween decorations and the way they illuminate Main Street in Halloween colors. We LOVE the boo to you parade and the headless horseman as well. Obviously my 5 y/o loves being able to trick or treat there and we Enjoy getting the magic shots and pics with some of the rare characters. However I've seen many posts to the contrary where people felt they didn't get their money's worth so I guess it just depends on what you enjoy. It definitely has a different feel than a regular night at MK that's for sure.
ETA my 5 y/o loves the grave diggers in the parade so much he imitates them sometimes on our driveway with his plastic sand shovel lol


----------



## FoxC63

Ha!  Heffalumps and woozles!  Disney just responded to my second email:

Thank you for contacting the _Walt Disney World®_ Resort.

*For MyDisneyExperience concerns, please give Disney's Internet Help Desk a call at your earliest convenience. An expert Cast Member will be happy to assist you with all of your questions and concerns. Disney's Internet Help Desk can be reached at 407-939-4357, and is available from 7:00 AM to 11:00 PM.(Eastern Time), seven days a week. For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts we will need to assist you with. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address of the account and the address listed on the profile. We look forward to hearing from you soon! *

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Have a Magical Day!

Sincerely,

Mirna Irizarry Torres

I responded:  I would like my questions answered by email.  

Obviously they have NO clue what's going on.  Personally I want it in writing so I can post it.


----------



## pjtoadie

wehrengrizz said:


> I see a lot of PPs have chimed in, I saw a cute bounding idea for Inside Out, one kid ("Anger") wore a shirt and tie and had a mask on a stick that was homemade...everyone's costumes were super cute and simple, yet identifiable. Comfort might be important too depending on how hot etc.
> 
> Yes! thank you  I'm hoping I can squeeze in 2 parties this trip, then I won't have to worry at all! This is great info I appreciate it!




The Inside Out idea is a good one, thanks! It's so hard to pick one cause there's so many good ones to choose!


----------



## bluecastle

Tk0021 said:


> I was able to do the same thing.


I don't understand how you could get a FP for Splash when it will be closed starting mid-August. I won't let myself hope that they are planning on pushing back the refurb dates!


----------



## Bex258

bluecastle said:


> I don't understand how you could get a FP for Splash when it will be closed starting mid-August. I won't let myself hope that they are planning on pushing back the refurb dates!




I just had a look pretending to modify my FP and it says they are unavailable, I checked Sept 18th and Oct 1st.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

TulipMom said:


> The question that I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times - is MNSSH worth the price?  For this evening, we'll have 3 adults and 2 kids and the tickets will be almost $500.  For the rest of our week at Disney we will be pretty indulgent with paying extra for good flight schedule, where we're staying & eating, plus activities like the BBB, etc.  Is MNSSH really magical enough to spend $500 for the enjoyment of 2 kids?  (Sure, the adults will enjoy themselves, too, but we'd really be doing it for the kids).  I really want to do it, but I'm also having trouble pulling the trigger on buying the tickets.


I absolutely love MNSSHP. This year will be our fourth party. The value for us was that we lived abroad for 12 years where Halloween was not really celebrated. We moved back to the US last year. My youngest is 16 and we are going to the party this year as it has become a family must do. 
With all that said....If you do Halloween at home, dress up, hand out candy and trick or treat, decorate I think that the $500 would be better saved or spent on other family fun stuff.


----------



## kizmet311

Bex258 said:


> Forgot to ask, anyone who has done just a dessert at a table service how much time should I realistically schedule in my party? I have 9:30pm at BOG and I wanted to catch the fireworks (I don't need a good spot I would have seen it in the previous party).



Well, I've never done it, but you just gave me a great idea for a way to experience BOG without having to spend all that time eating dinner during the party!  Just doing dessert seems like a great idea!  I just did a 7:55 PM ADR for my party day.  There was an earlier time available for a party of 4 if you're afraid your time is too close to Hallowishes - there was still an 8:25 when I got mine.


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Well, I've never done it, but you just gave me a great idea for a way to experience BOG without having to spend all that time eating dinner during the party!  Just doing dessert seems like a great idea!  I just did a 7:55 PM ADR for my party day.  There was an earlier time available for a party of 4 if you're afraid your time is too close to Hallowishes - there was still an 8:25 when I got mine.



I'm planning to be Belle so I thought it would be great to be in BOG and get a picture with the Beast. I do have an actual dinner reservation later in the trip which I haven't made up my mind whether I'm keeping that, would be nice to spend a bit of extra time in there but I don't love my dinner option (vegetarian).

I can only get 9:40 or 9:50pm as my alternative times and that's worse. Ideally I thought 9pm would be good but I'm planning worst case scenario and that this is the best time I can get.

A DISer mentioned they tip more for doing just dessert but I don't recall who or what thread - good idea/what would be the suggested tip?


----------



## kizmet311

Bex258 said:


> I'm planning to be Belle so I thought it would be great to be in BOG and get a picture with the Beast. I do have an actual dinner reservation later in the trip which I haven't made up my mind whether I'm keeping that, would be nice to spend a bit of extra time in there but I don't love my dinner option (vegetarian).
> 
> I can only get 9:40 or 9:50pm as my alternative times and that's worse. Ideally I thought 9pm would be good but I'm planning worst case scenario and that this is the best time I can get.
> 
> A DISer mentioned they tip more for doing just dessert but I don't recall who or what thread - good idea/what would be the suggested tip?



Yeah, I have a breakfast ADR for half of my party and a lunch ADR for my whole party on the same day that I just did the dinner/dessert ADR.  After looking at the menus, I'm not sure that I'm thrilled with any of them and I actually thought the portions looked small for a $24 breakfast that I was hoping could be split with me and DD.  We could just hop in for dinner and instead of using a TS credit, just pay for dessert OOP.  Plus that way we might get to meet the Beast too.  My daughter will be dressed as Belle, although there is a good chance she will freak out and refuse to see the Beast!  I don't want to traumatize her, lol.


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Yeah, I have a breakfast ADR for half of my party and a lunch ADR for my whole party on the same day that I just did the dinner/dessert ADR.  After looking at the menus, I'm not sure that I'm thrilled with any of them and I actually thought the portions looked small for a $24 breakfast that I was hoping could be split with me and DD.  We could just hop in for dinner and instead of using a TS credit, just pay for dessert OOP.  Plus that way we might get to meet the Beast too.  My daughter will be dressed as Belle, although there is a good chance she will freak out and refuse to see the Beast!  I don't want to traumatize her, lol.




Yeah that's the reason I haven't done CRT yet I so want to eat in there but I can't justify spending that amount on food I'm going to mostly push around the plate. At least with BOG you can pick to eat just desserts.

Awh, I suppose you could always get her to stand in front of your camera but in line with the Beast's M&G greet area so he's in the background of the shot but next to her and then you both can walk past him to leave.


----------



## kizmet311

Bex258 said:


> Yeah that's the reason I haven't done CRT yet I so want to eat in there but I can't justify spending that amount on food I'm going to mostly push around the plate. At least with BOG you can pick to eat just desserts.
> 
> Awh, I suppose you could always get her to stand in front of your camera but in line with the Beast's M&G greet area so he's in the background of the shot but next to her and then you both can walk past him to leave.



Yeah, if we keep the ADR I'm going to have to figure out a strategy, lol.  We are doing CRT for breakfast, which is pretty much the only meal I think my family would even remotely consider eating there.  DD is 5yo, though, so I am definitely doing it mostly for the princesses and experience.

Has anyone ever met the Beast at BOG before?  Is he the scary version of the Beast or the post-Belle kinder version, lol?  My child doesn't even want to be near the wildcat mascot for a school near us, lol.


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Yeah, if we keep the ADR I'm going to have to figure out a strategy, lol.  We are doing CRT for breakfast, which is pretty much the only meal I think my family would even remotely consider eating there.  DD is 5yo, though, so I am definitely doing it mostly for the princesses and experience.
> 
> Has anyone ever met the Beast at BOG before?  Is he the scary version of the Beast or the post-Belle kinder version, lol?  My child doesn't even want to be near the wildcat mascot for a school near us, lol.



Actually looked back at the Breakfast menu, I could manage that, maybe I'll be lucky and get a cancellation haha.

He's the scary version of Beast.
https://i1.wp.com/www.kennythepirat...er-and-Beast-meet-and-greet-1.jpg?fit=672,372

they gave him a new outfit after the live action film, at least he looks sorta smiley....


----------



## kizmet311

Bex258 said:


> Actually looked back at the Breakfast menu, I could manage that, maybe I'll be lucky and get a cancellation haha.
> 
> He's the scary version of Beast.
> https://i1.wp.com/www.kennythepirate.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/Be-Our-Guest-Dinner-and-Beast-meet-and-greet-1.jpg?fit=672,372
> 
> they gave him a new outfit after the live action film, at least he looks sorta smiley....



Lol, thanks.  I guess I meant personality-wise - does he act scary or kind or would he adjust it depending on who was meeting him?  He does look kind of smiley, though.


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Lol, thanks.  I guess I meant personality-wise - does he act scary or kind or would he adjust it depending on who was meeting him?  He does look kind of smiley, though.



Ah...hmm maybe someone else can input an experience there.

I found these, not sure how helpful they are:










 - that's magical


----------



## kizmet311

Oh how I wish Aubree would do that!  It would be adorable in her Belle dress (she has the dress from the live action movie).  I guess we'll see how it goes!


----------



## mara512

Sorry if this had been asked.   None of the happenings listed on Disney's website include trick or treating. It was listed in the past, is it confirmed for this year?


----------



## DWFamilyof6

kizmet311 said:


> Yeah, if we keep the ADR I'm going to have to figure out a strategy, lol.  We are doing CRT for breakfast, which is pretty much the only meal I think my family would even remotely consider eating there.  DD is 5yo, though, so I am definitely doing it mostly for the princesses and experience.
> 
> Has anyone ever met the Beast at BOG before?  Is he the scary version of the Beast or the post-Belle kinder version, lol?  My child doesn't even want to be near the wildcat mascot for a school near us, lol.


We met the Beast last summer.  My DD was 4 at the time, brothers were 4, 6, and 7.  Everyone really loved BOG and the Beast.  They weren't scared at all , maybe be a little timid but not scared.


----------



## DisneyMom93

kizmet311 said:


> Yeah, if we keep the ADR I'm going to have to figure out a strategy, lol.  We are doing CRT for breakfast, which is pretty much the only meal I think my family would even remotely consider eating there.  DD is 5yo, though, so I am definitely doing it mostly for the princesses and experience.
> 
> Has anyone ever met the Beast at BOG before?  Is he the scary version of the Beast or the post-Belle kinder version, lol?  My child doesn't even want to be near the wildcat mascot for a school near us, lol.


He was quite charming. He stopped me and kissed my hand while I was walking through the restaurant.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

bluecastle said:


> I don't understand how you could get a FP for Splash when it will be closed starting mid-August. I won't let myself hope that they are planning on pushing back the refurb dates!



Splash refurb is scheduled to begin Aug.28.  For those of us attending the Aug.25 party, FP+ are still available for that afternoon.  Probably won't be operating during the party, though, since it's not on the list.


----------



## FoxC63

mara512 said:


> Sorry if this had been asked.   None of the happenings listed on Disney's website include trick or treating. It was listed in the past, is it confirmed for this year?



Hmm, not sure what site you're looking at but it clearly states:  
*CANDY, COSTUMES & CHARACTERS - *From land to land, get your fill of candies, treats, snacks and more—including allergy-free options galore.  Here's the link:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ary-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerTrickTreat

Also here's a printable pdf of [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587125"]Trick or Treat Locations[/URL] from my planning thread.


----------



## hultrain

mara512 said:


> Sorry if this had been asked.   None of the happenings listed on Disney's website include trick or treating. It was listed in the past, is it confirmed for this year?


It's right there on Disney's page for MNSSHP. Scroll down and it says "trick or treating throughout the park"

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ary-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerTrickTreat

Edit: beaten!


----------



## FoxC63

hultrain said:


> It's right there on Disney's page for MNSSHP. Scroll down and it says "trick or treating throughout the park"
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ary-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerTrickTreat
> 
> Edit: beaten!



Ha!  Smacked you down something silly!


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> Oh how I wish Aubree would do that!  It would be adorable in her Belle dress (she has the dress from the live action movie).  I guess we'll see how it goes!



Awh, hopefully she'll be ok with him. *fingers crossed*


----------



## alisonslp

TulipMom said:


> The question that I'm sure has been asked 1,000 times - is MNSSH worth the price?  For this evening, we'll have 3 adults and 2 kids and the tickets will be almost $500.  For the rest of our week at Disney we will be pretty indulgent with paying extra for good flight schedule, where we're staying & eating, plus activities like the BBB, etc.  Is MNSSH really magical enough to spend $500 for the enjoyment of 2 kids?  (Sure, the adults will enjoy themselves, too, but we'd really be doing it for the kids).  I really want to do it, but I'm also having trouble pulling the trigger on buying the tickets.


Definitely!! smaller crowds to get on the rides more easily (a biggie for us since we don't visit MK on regular trips), characters in costume (even if you don't want to do pics, it's still great to see them!), special treats (expensive but fun), special fireworks and other shows, and trick-or-treating! We left the park with 3 overfilled full-sized back packs of candy last time we went (party of 5). That alone cut $100 off our tix price because we ended up using more than half for our Halloween candy to hand out. We love seeing all the Disney related costumes too.



Bex258 said:


> Forgot to ask, anyone who has done just a dessert at a table service how much time should I realistically schedule in my party? I have 9:30pm at BOG and I wanted to catch the fireworks (I don't need a good spot I would have seen it in the previous party).


I think that would be tough, even with just dessert b/c chances are you are going to wait on your reservation. We hardly ever get into any reservation on time. We are planning the same thing, though we will probably do some appetizers with the desserts as well. We originally had 9:50 ADR and I have been able to make it earlier 2x now, just by stalking the site daily. Currently 9p, which will work well for the fireworks but I would still like it a little earlier.



kizmet311 said:


> Well, I've never done it, but you just gave me a great idea for a way to experience BOG without having to spend all that time eating dinner during the party!  Just doing dessert seems like a great idea!  I just did a 7:55 PM ADR for my party day.  There was an earlier time available for a party of 4 if you're afraid your time is too close to Hallowishes - there was still an 8:25 when I got mine.


darn!! we have a party of 5! haven't been able to get anything b/f 9p for days now...



kizmet311 said:


> Plus that way we might get to meet the Beast too.  My daughter will be dressed as Belle, although there is a good chance she will freak out and refuse to see the Beast!  I don't want to traumatize her, lol.


I don't know how true this is but I have read that Beast doesn't appear in BOG during the parties.



DisneyChris2016 said:


> Splash refurb is scheduled to begin Aug.28.  For those of us attending the Aug.25 party, FP+ are still available for that afternoon.  Probably won't be operating during the party, though, since it's not on the list.


Last time we went to a party, they used the queue line for splash mountain as a trick or treat trail so even if it is open during the day, it likely won't be during the party


----------



## FoxC63

alisonslp said:


> I don't know how true this is but I have read that Beast doesn't appear in BOG during the parties.



I believe it's been established several pages back that he does meet during the party.


----------



## samara

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> But really, you should be able to line up for those guys a bit before the first parade. You'll meet them, then see fireworks, see the second parade, do rides, and I always recommend seeing the last Hocus Pocus show. In the past it has started at midnight so you won't be spending any party time watching, since the rest of the party will be closed at that time.



I think I'm going to end up relying on this plan of action.  Between the Fantasmic issue and F&W reservations, it seems like trying to do Friday instead of Thursday would be too complicated for us now.  If we don't see Jack and Sally, not the end of the world I guess Thanks for the advice!


----------



## alisonslp

FoxC63 said:


> I believe it's been established several pages back that he does meet during the party.



thanks. I had read it on another site and I thought I also saw it on the party ADR site but looking at it more closely, it is specifically for crystal palace


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, not sure what site you're looking at but it clearly states:
> *CANDY, COSTUMES & CHARACTERS - *From land to land, get your fill of candies, treats, snacks and more—including allergy-free options galore.  Here's the link:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ary-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerTrickTreat
> 
> Also here's a printable pdf of Trick or Treat Locations from my planning thread.



Thank you.  I apparently was having a momentary lapse of reason and just missed that sentence.  Thank goodness it is the end of the week.


----------



## Tk0021

bluecastle said:


> I don't understand how you could get a FP for Splash when it will be closed starting mid-August. I won't let myself hope that they are planning on pushing back the refurb dates!


Sorry, wishful thinking from me. I missed the splash mountain part of that post.


----------



## anricat

I also got a really ambiguous email about FP during the party when I emailed back for clarification. This is even less helpful than the email that I sent asking for clarification. Oh well. It sounds like we can...or can't. Or can. I still don't know. I think I'm going to proceed with my plans to NOT have any FP reservations during 4-7. 

_Dear Summer,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are so excited to hear that you are planning a visit to come see us here at Walt Disney World®!

Since this is a "magical moment" that the special event tickets will allow you to enter the Magic Kingdom Park before the party starts this is not on the website. 

Please make your Fastpass's for the attractions and dates that you would like and call the My Magic+ team to have a Cast Member take a look to make sure that they look good. 

Also a My Magic+ agent will be able to assist and make the Fastpass+ selections too. 

Please give Disney's My Magic®+ Help Desk a call at your earliest convenience. An expert Cast Member will be happy to assist you with all of your questions and concerns. Disney's My Magic®+ Help Desk can be reached at 407-939-4357, and is available from 7:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. (Eastern Time), seven days a week 

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.


Sincerely,

Janelle Gillette
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._


----------



## Lovewinnie

If we are spending the day at MK before a MNSSHP, when can we put on our costume? I was thinking of eating something around 2:00 and changing after that, is that ok?


----------



## sharonabe

Lovewinnie said:


> If we are spending the day at MK before a MNSSHP, when can we put on our costume? I was thinking of eating something around 2:00 and changing after that, is that ok?



Adults can't be in costume until the party.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Lovewinnie said:


> If we are spending the day at MK before a MNSSHP, when can we put on our costume? I was thinking of eating something around 2:00 and changing after that, is that ok?



I think you're not supposed to have a full costume on until 4:00, but if your meal takes 90 minutes and it takes you awhile to dress, it WILL be 4!


----------



## MissMaryQC

sharonabe said:


> Adults can't be in costume until the party.




Does that mean if you come at 4 in costume they won't let you in?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

MissMaryQC said:


> Does that mean if you come at 4 in costume they won't let you in?


I have gone in at 3:30, at 3 different parties. In full costume.


----------



## bluecastle

DisneyChris2016 said:


> Splash refurb is scheduled to begin Aug.28.  For those of us attending the Aug.25 party, FP+ are still available for that afternoon.  Probably won't be operating during the party, though, since it's not on the list.


Lucky you! I don't know why, but I had August 17 in my head as the closing date. So many closures to keep track of!


----------



## bluecastle

This seems like a silly question, but do you all make your FP reservations via MDE at 7 am, or do you do it by phone? Do you think one is better than the other? If you use the phone, what number do you call?
Thanks!


----------



## alisonslp

bluecastle said:


> This seems like a silly question, but do you all make your FP reservations via MDE at 7 am, or do you do it by phone? Do you think one is better than the other? If you use the phone, what number do you call?
> Thanks!


I booked ours 3-4 days after the 60 day window for the party, via the website. No problem getting what I wanted - 7D, jungle cruise, space mountain


----------



## MissMaryQC

Got an email from Disney today:

Sorry it's giant. I'm on the phone with them now cause of this and cause they charged me three times for my final payment, that didn't go through on my vacation... What is going on over there???


----------



## DWFamilyof6

MissMaryQC said:


> Got an email from Disney today:
> View attachment 256953
> Sorry it's giant. I'm on the phone with them now cause of this and cause they charged me three times for my final payment, that didn't go through on my vacation... What is going on over there???
> View attachment 256953


What do you have? Tickets + Party night FPs on your account?


----------



## MissMaryQC

DWFamilyof6 said:


> What do you have? Tickets + Party night FPs on your account?



Yep, four day hoppers and a party ticket. I called and the Cast Member had no idea what I was talking about. She stayed on the line while I spoke to IT cause she wanted to know as well. First IT person said I couldn't have any passes without a regular ticket, so I asked for a supervisor who said I could have passes from 4:30 PM-6:30 PM. 

I ended up cancelling one of my three passes for my party night. But I still have no assurance my passes for our last day won't be dropped. I emailed guest services looking for answers, so we shall see...


----------



## Farro

MissMaryQC said:


> Yep, four day hoppers and a party ticket. I called and the Cast Member had no idea what I was talking about. She stayed on the line while I spoke to IT cause she wanted to know as well. First IT person said I couldn't have any passes without a regular ticket, so I asked for a supervisor who said I could have passes from 4:30 PM-6:30 PM.
> 
> I ended up cancelling one of my three passes for my party night. But I still have no assurance my passes for our last day won't be dropped. I emailed guest services looking for answers, so we shall see...



If that's the message that is being sent by the system, I would pay attention to that rather than what a cast member says. If it's in place already in the system to go out automatically, it will happen. It seems it's something the cm's don't know about yet.

I know it stinks for everyone because you always were able to make fast passes with your party tickets, but technically it was never stated you could, more of a "gift". Yes, they let party people in at 4, but even that they don't _have _to.
 I'm not sure emailing complaints about a reinstating a policy that never actually existed would help?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

MissMaryQC said:


> Yep, four day hoppers and a party ticket. I called and the Cast Member had no idea what I was talking about. She stayed on the line while I spoke to IT cause she wanted to know as well. First IT person said I couldn't have any passes without a regular ticket, so I asked for a supervisor who said I could have passes from 4:30 PM-6:30 PM.
> 
> I ended up cancelling one of my three passes for my party night. But I still have no assurance my passes for our last day won't be dropped. I emailed guest services looking for answers, so we shall see...


Wow, I'm sorry. How frustrating! My I ask for your party night, what were your original party FP times. And what times have you kept?  Thanks and I hope you get a real answer from Disney soon!


----------



## Pat Gaik

Today marks two months till our attending the party!! I think my husband and I are going as a short/fat and tall/thin version of the Tweedles. Looking at getting yellow t-shirts and having the collar/ties sewn on, red shorts, red suspenders and red caps with the little yellow flag. Should be fun for pics with Alice, the Queen and Tweedles! 

We have an ADR for 4:15 at Tony's so I probably won't attempt any FPs before the party. We're doing the party on our first day at WDW, since we should easily be able to get to the park by 4:00 after checking in. I was thinking about getting the 4-Park Magic Tickets, but I see they must be used by Sept. 30 and Sept. 30 would be our FIRST day on the ticket. Does anyone have experience with this and know if they would be good before I call customer service?


----------



## Bex258

alisonslp said:


> I think that would be tough, even with just dessert b/c chances are you are going to wait on your reservation. We hardly ever get into any reservation on time. We are planning the same thing, though we will probably do some appetizers with the desserts as well. We originally had 9:50 ADR and I have been able to make it earlier 2x now, just by stalking the site daily. Currently 9p, which will work well for the fireworks but I would still like it a little earlier.



I keep checking but its gone from 9:40 to 9:50 to 9:55 as the options, I shall keep trying. I will see the fireworks on the previous party but it would have been nice to catch it for a second time. Going to try and remain positive


----------



## vinotinto

MissMaryQC said:


> Got an email from Disney today:
> View attachment 256953
> Sorry it's giant. I'm on the phone with them now cause of this and cause they charged me three times for my final payment, that didn't go through on my vacation... What is going on over there???
> View attachment 256953


On the positive side, they sent you an email and didn't just delete the FPs (which has happened to some).  
What's your party date?  Is 9/11 your last day of FPs? Do you have package tickets or separate tickets?


----------



## FoxC63

MissMaryQC said:


> Yep, four day hoppers and a party ticket. I called and the Cast Member had no idea what I was talking about. She stayed on the line while I spoke to IT cause she wanted to know as well. First IT person said I couldn't have any passes without a regular ticket, so I asked for a supervisor who said I could have passes from 4:30 PM-6:30 PM.
> 
> I ended up cancelling one of my three passes for my party night. But I still have no assurance my passes for our last day won't be dropped. I emailed guest services looking for answers, so we shall see...



Do you remember the name the IT Supervisor?


----------



## Farro

His Tangled Disneybound!


----------



## Capang

Farro said:


> His Tangled Disneybound!
> 
> View attachment 257087 View attachment 257088


Love this! My husband and daughter sing a mean version of that song.


----------



## Bex258

Hmm, both my MNSSHP tickets are missing from the ticket area on the MDE app. Checked on the computer and its there, another glitch to add to the list.


----------



## AngelDisney

I always find the MDE App more glitchy.


----------



## Bex258

AngelDisney said:


> I always find the MDE App more glitchy.



Aside from the initial party ticket date issue I have had no trouble until this. The website let me down on ADR and FP day but doing it on the app was easy and stress free. I guess its my turn to have a glitchy app.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Farro said:


> If that's the message that is being sent by the system, I would pay attention to that rather than what a cast member says. If it's in place already in the system to go out automatically, it will happen. It seems it's something the cm's don't know about yet.
> 
> I know it stinks for everyone because you always were able to make fast passes with your party tickets, but technically it was never stated you could, more of a "gift". Yes, they let party people in at 4, but even that they don't _have _to.
> I'm not sure emailing complaints about a reinstating a policy that never actually existed would help?



The email I sent was not simply a complaint about losing the passes. The auto generated email says to call guest services, so I did. They said I could book from 4:30-7, so I did, but I still have the alert on my profile. I'd just like a firm yes or no. It's not right that there's so many different answers coming out.



prettypatchesmsu said:


> Wow, I'm sorry. How frustrating! My I ask for your party night, what were your original party FP times. And what times have you kept?  Thanks and I hope you get a real answer from Disney soon!



We're going on the 7th, I had Pirates from 3:30-4:30, dropped that one. HM from 4:20-5:20, changed it to 4:30, and Batnstormer from 5:30-6:30. I really in,y got the passes so DD would have something to do while we wait for meet and greets. I'm just sick of the inconsistency.



vinotinto said:


> On the positive side, they sent you an email and didn't just delete the FPs (which has happened to some).
> What's your party date?  Is 9/11 your last day of FPs? Do you have package tickets or separate tickets?



We're at the party on 9/7. 9/11 is our last park day, we leave 9/12. We're at MK so I'm not stressing losing a pass like FOP. We have a package at WL.



FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember the name the IT Supervisor?



I was so frustrated all I have is Zivi the from guest service and Emilia from IT.


----------



## Farro

Bex258 said:


> Hmm, both my MNSSHP tickets are missing from the ticket area on the MDE app. Checked on the computer and its there, another glitch to add to the list.



Mine too. Must be the new update?


----------



## Bex258

Farro said:


> Mine too. Must be the new update?



Ahh could be.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

I just picked up my costume today!

I got the deluxe Snow White costume from the Walmart website. 
It was on clearance for $21 and arrived at the store with free shipping in only 3 days (said in John from CoP voice lol)
I just tried it on and it fits great. 
Can't wait for September 1st. 
My sister is wearing her Belle blue village dress that she bought for last year's party from Etsy.


----------



## DoulaMel

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I just picked up my costume today!
> 
> I got the deluxe Snow White costume from the Walmart website.
> It was on clearance for $21 and arrived at the store with free shipping in only 3 days (said in John from CoP voice lol)
> I just tried it on and it fits great.
> Can't wait for September 1st.
> My sister is wearing her Belle blue village dress that she bought for last year's party from Etsy.


We aren't having a heck of a time figuring out costumes for three. 

 I'm also hesitant to buy online lest the quality be super crappy but I also don't want to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## anricat

Okay, I replied back _again_ and asked for further confirmation/clarification and got this back: 

_Dear Summer,



Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are excited for your upcoming visit!



Every ticket has FastPass+ Service eligibility. Our system works in a very special way with both types of tickets. We recommend booking your entire stay first and then booking your FastPass+ selections for the special event. Please ensure that you have booked all days of your regular theme park admission prior to booking for the special event during the hours of 4:00 pm to 6:30 pm.



If you are still having difficulties making your FastPass selections or receive a notice about selections that are subject to cancellation, you may reach out to Disney's Internet Help Desk for assistance at 407-939-7765, option 3.  Cast Members are available from 7:00 AM until 11:00 PM, EST, seven days a week.



For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts we will need to assist you with. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address of the account and the address listed on the profile.



We look forward to hearing from you soon!



If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.



Sincerely,



Francesca Reyes

eCommerce Sales and Service Team



PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._


----------



## anricat

I have to wonder based on that response for booking FP selections between* 4:00 pm and 6:30 pm* and some other CMs saying to book *two* FP if the issue is booking prior to four? 

I'm going to go forward with booking two and keeping them between 4 and 6:30 and then keep all these emails. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Capang

anricat said:


> Okay, I replied back _again_ and asked for further confirmation/clarification and got this back:
> 
> _Dear Summer,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are excited for your upcoming visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Every ticket has FastPass+ Service eligibility. Our system works in a very special way with both types of tickets. We recommend booking your entire stay first and then booking your FastPass+ selections for the special event. Please ensure that you have booked all days of your regular theme park admission prior to booking for the special event during the hours of 4:00 pm to 6:30 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still having difficulties making your FastPass selections or receive a notice about selections that are subject to cancellation, you may reach out to Disney's Internet Help Desk for assistance at 407-939-7765, option 3.  Cast Members are available from 7:00 AM until 11:00 PM, EST, seven days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts we will need to assist you with. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address of the account and the address listed on the profile.
> 
> 
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca Reyes
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._


So did I read this correctly in that we make FP for all other days first, then party days between 4-6?  I was going to skip FP altogether but this seems to indicate we can make them for the party after 4.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

DoulaMel said:


> We aren't having a heck of a time figuring out costumes for three.
> 
> I'm also hesitant to buy online lest the quality be super crappy but I also don't want to pay an arm and a leg.



My opinion on the subject is if you don't have any special planned theme then don't go crazy over it. 
I wouldn't spend over $50 per person especially if you probably won't wear it beyond this one time because if you go again you may very well want something different.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

anricat said:


> Okay, I replied back _again_ and asked for further confirmation/clarification and got this back:
> 
> _Dear Summer,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are excited for your upcoming visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Every ticket has FastPass+ Service eligibility. Our system works in a very special way with both types of tickets. We recommend booking your entire stay first and then booking your FastPass+ selections for the special event. Please ensure that you have booked all days of your regular theme park admission prior to booking for the special event during the hours of 4:00 pm to 6:30 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still having difficulties making your FastPass selections or receive a notice about selections that are subject to cancellation, you may reach out to Disney's Internet Help Desk for assistance at 407-939-7765, option 3.  Cast Members are available from 7:00 AM until 11:00 PM, EST, seven days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts we will need to assist you with. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address of the account and the address listed on the profile.
> 
> 
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca Reyes
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._



I may have missed something. 
You were having trouble making FP+ with your party ticket?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

We are able to wear our full costume starting at 4pm right?
I mean I know I did last year but it was also more of a Disneybournding outfit so now I'm trying to think back about if others were in full costumes at 4pm. I'm thinking yes but can I get some confirmation from others?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

BTW I booked my FP+ for my 2 day park hopper tickets and then for my MNSSHP ticket and I booked from 3:15pm-4:15pm, 4:25pm-5:25pm, and 5:30pm-6:30pm and had no issues.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> We are able to wear our full costume starting at 4pm right?
> I mean I know I did last year but it was also more of a Disneybournding outfit so now I'm trying to think back about if others were in full costumes at 4pm. I'm thinking yes but can I get some confirmation from others?


Yes!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> BTW I booked my FP+ for my 2 day park hopper tickets and then for my MNSSHP ticket and I booked from 3:15pm-4:15pm, 4:25pm-5:25pm, and 5:30pm-6:30pm and had no issues.



The issue doesn't come up in the booking process, it happens later. We booked FP a few weeks back and had no trouble,  it I got an email telling me I had too many FPs today... it's looking like you're allowed 2 FPs for a party ticket between 4:00 PM and 6:30 PM. But it's all still a question mark as every time a CM is contacted a different answer is being given.


----------



## alisonslp

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> BTW I booked my FP+ for my 2 day park hopper tickets and then for my MNSSHP ticket and I booked from 3:15pm-4:15pm, 4:25pm-5:25pm, and 5:30pm-6:30pm and had no issues.


 Isn't that first one calling it close if you can only get in at 4 at the earliest? I am even a little worried about my 3:30 FP for Jungle Cruise.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

MissMaryQC said:


> The issue doesn't come up in the booking process, it happens later. We booked FP a few weeks back and had no trouble,  it I got an email telling me I had too many FPs today... it's looking like you're allowed 2 FPs for a party ticket between 4:00 PM and 6:30 PM. But it's all still a question mark as every time a CM is contacted a different answer is being given.



How long after you booked them did you get an email telling you that you had too many?
I guess I should be on the look out.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

alisonslp said:


> Isn't that first one calling it close if you can only get in at 4 at the earliest? I am even a little worried about my 3:30 FP for Jungle Cruise.



I did 3:20-4:20 last year. 
I was let in at 3:40 so there was no issue. 
with a 3:15-4:15 I see no issue either plus there's the grace period just in case. 
I'm not at all worried.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Are any of the MNSSHP dates sold out? I don't see any sold out dates listed on the first post.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> How long after you booked them did you get an email telling you that you had too many?
> I guess I should be on the look out.



Got this today: "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!

When I called the number they said I could book passes from 4:30-6:30 but everyone else has been told 4-6:30... I cancelled my 3:20-4:20 pirates and adjusted my 4:20-5:20 HM to be at 4:30. However, the alert about the email is still showing on MDE. I'll let you guys know what happens tomorrow.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

I have been trying to book my FP for the party, but because I have FP for Epcot that day it will not allow me to do it.  It tells me I already have FP for the day if I try to change I will lose the ones I have.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

MISSYLEXI said:


> I have been trying to book my FP for the party, but because I have FP for Epcot that day it will not allow me to do it.  It tells me I already have FP for the day if I try to change I will lose the ones I have.



You have not been able to do that in the past. 
You only get 3 advanced FP+ selections per day. Does not matter if you have a regular ticket and a party ticket.


----------



## AngelDisney

MISSYLEXI said:


> I have been trying to book my FP for the party, but because I have FP for Epcot that day it will not allow me to do it.  It tells me I already have FP for the day if I try to change I will lose the ones I have.


Each MDE profile can only prebook a maximum of 3 FP per day despite the number of tickets you are planning to use on that day. The system won't allow you to book more than 3 FP per day unfortunately.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> You have not been able to do that in the past.
> You only get 3 advanced FP+ selections per day. Does not matter if you have a regular ticket and a party ticket.



I thought I read that others are able to do FP for regular park ticket and party tickets on the same day? Thanks for clearing this up for me. It was driving me crazy


----------



## Bex258

MissMaryQC said:


> Got this today: "Official" 2017 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - Boo to You!
> 
> When I called the number they said I could book passes from 4:30-6:30 but everyone else has been told 4-6:30... I cancelled my 3:20-4:20 pirates and adjusted my 4:20-5:20 HM to be at 4:30. However, the alert about the email is still showing on MDE. I'll let you guys know what happens tomorrow.



Are your party tickets still showing on MDE? I havn't got party time FP but my tickets have wandered off the app, maybe another glitch? Otherwise I hope in 24 hours it just refreshes and goes away.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Just curious to know if those that received an email booked their party ticket FP+ on the app or website?
I did mine on the website as I don't really "trust" the app for the most part lol. 
I mean sure I use it in the parks but its not my "planning tool" if that makes sense.


----------



## Bex258

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Just curious to know if those that received an email booked their party ticket FP+ on the app or website?
> I did mine on the website as I don't really "trust" the app for the most part lol.
> I mean sure I use it in the parks but its not my "planning tool" if that makes sense.



The website didn't let me do my FP said I had to link tickets which they were already on both website and app.


----------



## jriveiro724

I was able to make FP from 4-6:30pm for the August 25th party; we are also APs so I don't know if that's why it let us make FP reservations. However, other members in our group who are not APs were still able to make FPs starting at 4pm.


----------



## cwis

I don't know if this has been posted already, I just read the last 20 pages without finding the info; I'm sharing if this might be of interest for others: when the Hallowishes Dessert Party dates have been announced, no parties were being hosted on August, 25th. This changed somewhere as we were able to secure reservations for that day. 

For all those who have already been attending this party, do you know how the tables are assigned? Are the “better” tables assigned to those that book early? That check-in early?


----------



## usfbull

Have my ticket for Sunday, October 15th. First time doing either of the parties. I'll make a decision on Very Merry after this one...

As for costumes, I'd like some clarification because the "guidelines" on the website seem vague. Are adults allowed to wear actual costumes or does it have to be a "Disney bound" (regular clothes with a theme/color scheme to match a character)?  I see that masks aren't allowed, but what about face paint?  I want to do a male-version of Maleficent, and want to do a mix of Disney bound/costume plus some face paint (green with some eye work). Would I be able to have a staff/rod or would that be too much of a prop?  Would that be allowed? Any suggestions to make it acceptable (or in general to pull it off)?


----------



## MissMaryQC

Bex258 said:


> Are your party tickets still showing on MDE? I havn't got party time FP but my tickets have wandered off the app, maybe another glitch? Otherwise I hope in 24 hours it just refreshes and goes away.



Lost the passes for 9/11/2017...

I called the Help Desk at 407-939-4357 spoke to Jazz, as directed in the initial email I received yesterday. I was on the phone for 90 minutes. Jazz was great, super nice and helpful BUT she told me that the FPs for the party will eventually all be cancelled. As she put it, the computer system can now differentiate between a regular day ticket and a party ticket. Basically, before this year the computer saw all tickets as the same, but now, the computer recognizes a difference. Officially the party goers aren't supposed to be let in until 6 PM (if memory serves someone else posted this as well), although depending on park attendance that day they may be let in earlier, but it's at the discretion of the park. 

At the end of all this I had to cancel my party fast passes, and rebook my fast passes on my last park day, 9/11/2017. I had a SDMT pass that day and they were kind enough to give me a special pass for that once cause I wasn't able to get it myself, and cause my family had one for the same time.

It was not a simple process, by any means, and took a long time. I would highly suggest cancelling your party FPs, if you want to avoid all of this. Good luck guys! May the force be with you.


----------



## abnihon

So if I have an AP and am planning to enter MK early on my party day, what time should I book FP for?


----------



## mesaboy2

abnihon said:


> So if I have an AP and am planning to enter MK early on my party day, what time should I book FP for?



With an AP, you don't have any limitations except they may only be made during normal park hours and not during the party.  Book them when convenient for you.


----------



## abnihon

mesaboy2 said:


> With an AP, you don't have any limitations except they may only be made during normal park hours and not during the party.  Book them when convenient for you.



Ok thanks.  So the last one just has to end by 6:30?


----------



## mesaboy2

abnihon said:


> Ok thanks.  So the last one just has to end by 6:30?



You can book them for whenever the system allows.  FPs made with anything other than party tickets are not affected, and will not be cancelled.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

MissMaryQC said:


> Lost the passes for 9/11/2017...
> 
> I called the Help Desk at 407-939-4357 spoke to Jazz, as directed in the initial email I received yesterday. I was on the phone for 90 minutes. Jazz was great, super nice and helpful BUT she told me that the FPs for the party will eventually all be cancelled. As she put it, the computer system can now differentiate between a regular day ticket and a party ticket. Basically, before this year the computer saw all tickets as the same, but now, the computer recognizes a difference. Officially the party goers aren't supposed to be let in until 6 PM (if memory serves someone else posted this as well), although depending on park attendance that day they may be let in earlier, but it's at the discretion of the park.
> 
> At the end of all this I had to cancel my party fast passes, and rebook my fast passes on my last park day, 9/11/2017. I had a SDMT pass that day and they were kind enough to give me a special pass for that once cause I wasn't able to get it myself, and cause my family had one for the same time.
> 
> It was not a simple process, by any means, and took a long time. I would highly suggest cancelling your party FPs, if you want to avoid all of this. Good luck guys! May the force be with you.



Actually in the past its been made very clear that the let in time is 4pm so unless it has switched to 6pm this year then that CM was handing out incorrect info...
Also I'm slightly confused now... You were going to the party on 9/11 and had FP+ on the party ticket but were you planning on going to a park earlier that day as well? I ask because you said you then made FP+ for 9/11 with your last park day. To me that would indicate that originally you were trying to double dip on FP+ which of course is something you cannot do. Again I'm just getting confused not accusing you of anything lol.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

usfbull said:


> Have my ticket for Sunday, October 15th. First time doing either of the parties. I'll make a decision on Very Merry after this one...
> 
> As for costumes, I'd like some clarification because the "guidelines" on the website seem vague. Are adults allowed to wear actual costumes or does it have to be a "Disney bound" (regular clothes with a theme/color scheme to match a character)?  I see that masks aren't allowed, but what about face paint?  I want to do a male-version of Maleficent, and want to do a mix of Disney bound/costume plus some face paint (green with some eye work). Would I be able to have a staff/rod or would that be too much of a prop?  Would that be allowed? Any suggestions to make it acceptable (or in general to pull it off)?


Costumes are allowed for adults and that sounds like an awesome idea! Her staff should be fine to bring. I've gone as the wicked witch for quite a few years now without any issues bringing a broom or doing face paint. I can give you tips if you like on how to do the makeup it takes about 1.5 hours to do my face and hands and it lasts the entire party and doesnt rub off.


----------



## vinotinto

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Actually in the past its been made very clear that the let in time is 4pm so unless it has switched to 6pm this year then that CM was handing out incorrect info...
> Also I'm slightly confused now... You were going to the party on 9/11 and had FP+ on the party ticket but were you planning on going to a park earlier that day as well? I ask because you said you then made FP+ for 9/11 with your last park day. To me that would indicate that originally you were trying to double dip on FP+ which of course is something you cannot do. Again I'm just getting confused not accusing you of anything lol.


She wasn't trying to double dip. It's all laid out in this thread. If you have the time, I would suggest you go back and read as there is a lot of useful information about how it' very different this year. She has a 4-day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket and had FPs for 5 days. The system has been automatically cancelling the LAST day of FPs, regardless of whether the last day is the MNSSSHP party day or not. It basically assumes you are using the 4 days for your first 4 days. Some folks have not even received notification that their FPs will be deleted, they just are deleted. Not everyone's FPs have been deleted YET. But, it has been happening and it's not just an isolated case.


----------



## vinotinto

MissMaryQC said:


> Lost the passes for 9/11/2017...
> 
> I called the Help Desk at 407-939-4357 spoke to Jazz, as directed in the initial email I received yesterday. I was on the phone for 90 minutes. Jazz was great, super nice and helpful BUT she told me that the FPs for the party will eventually all be cancelled. As she put it, the computer system can now differentiate between a regular day ticket and a party ticket. Basically, before this year the computer saw all tickets as the same, but now, the computer recognizes a difference. Officially the party goers aren't supposed to be let in until 6 PM (if memory serves someone else posted this as well), although depending on park attendance that day they may be let in earlier, but it's at the discretion of the park.
> 
> At the end of all this I had to cancel my party fast passes, and rebook my fast passes on my last park day, 9/11/2017. I had a SDMT pass that day and they were kind enough to give me a special pass for that once cause I wasn't able to get it myself, and cause my family had one for the same time.
> 
> It was not a simple process, by any means, and took a long time. I would highly suggest cancelling your party FPs, if you want to avoid all of this. Good luck guys! May the force be with you.


Well that sucks! Thanks for reporting back your experience! Supports what we had been chatting earlier. The party tickets are not being treated the same as the regular tickets (intentionally or not). Anyone with a valuable FP on their last day (like me - I have my FOP on our last day) should probably not risk it and delete all FPs made with their MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## PolyAddict

Question,

as of right now have fastpasses and tickets booked before party,  we have decided to buy party tickets for that night.  Can we not make dining reservations after a certain time until party tickets are linked?  Also,  can you make fastpasses for the party if you don't have tickets for the day?

thanks


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

vinotinto said:


> She wasn't trying to double dip. It's all laid out in this thread. If you have the time, I would suggest you go back and read as there is a lot of useful information about how it' very different this year. She has a 4-day ticket and a MNSSHP ticket and had FPs for 5 days. The system has been automatically cancelling the LAST day of FPs, regardless of whether the last day is the MNSSSHP party day or not. It basically assumes you are using the 5 days for your first 5 days. Some folks have not even received notification that their FPs will be deleted, they just are deleted. Not everyone's FPs have been deleted YET. But, it has been happening and it's not just an isolated case.



So I get this straight please let me know about my situation...
I am going from September 1-4. 
I will be going to MNSSHP on the 1st, MK/AK on the 2nd, HS/EP on the 3rd, and leaving on the 4th. 
So what you are saying is that at some point with notice or not my FP+ for the 3rd will automatically be cancelled....?


----------



## mesaboy2

PolyAddict said:


> Question,
> 
> as of right now have fastpasses and tickets booked before party,  we have decided to buy party tickets for that night.  Can we not make dining reservations after a certain time until party tickets are linked?  Also,  *can you make fastpasses for the party* if you don't have tickets for the day?
> 
> thanks



There are no FPs during parties.


----------



## ampc3

I've been following along here , and seems like so much confusion on what will be allowed this year as far as making FP goes.... So here is my experience FWIW
We are going to Party end of september (first party for us  and ONLY have party tickets quick 2 day trip... Just this afternoon I was able to make 3 FP from
3:30,4:30,5:30 no problem... Now whether or not they will remain or dissappear I don't know. As of today I have them and they show in my account.. Problem seems to be with other days tickets?


----------



## DWFamilyof6

MissMaryQC said:


> Lost the passes for 9/11/2017...
> 
> I called the Help Desk at 407-939-4357 spoke to Jazz, as directed in the initial email I received yesterday. I was on the phone for 90 minutes. Jazz was great, super nice and helpful BUT she told me that the FPs for the party will eventually all be cancelled. As she put it, the computer system can now differentiate between a regular day ticket and a party ticket. Basically, before this year the computer saw all tickets as the same, but now, the computer recognizes a difference. Officially the party goers aren't supposed to be let in until 6 PM (if memory serves someone else posted this as well), although depending on park attendance that day they may be let in earlier, but it's at the discretion of the park.
> 
> At the end of all this I had to cancel my party fast passes, and rebook my fast passes on my last park day, 9/11/2017. I had a SDMT pass that day and they were kind enough to give me a special pass for that once cause I wasn't able to get it myself, and cause my family had one for the same time.
> 
> It was not a simple process, by any means, and took a long time. I would highly suggest cancelling your party FPs, if you want to avoid all of this. Good luck guys! May the force be with you.


Craziness!! I considered adding back my party FPs because of some of the comments but never mind.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Bex258

TS for the party is different to normal ADR's but you will need party tickets to book it. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/

FP is becoming a bit tricky, you can't for 7pm onwards during official party time as it always has been but between 4pm and 6:30pmish you could. However many are now (depending on the park tickets) finding the FP are going.

If you have a 5 day ticket for the parks and then you do MNSSHP on a 6th day. The system is thinking you are trying to do 6 days of FP on 5 days of tickets so they are cancelling the last day. For some that is not a party day but a random day in another park.

If you are in MK or another park (because your park ticket allows) before the party anyway because that was your plan you, your FP will not be affected.

We are getting mixed message from CM because you would normally be able to get in the park from 4pm and use FP and then the party would start at 7pm and the Fastpasses would finish. Some say this is still happening, others say only if it is not busy and I think one CM said no.

I don't know that it has happened to everyone yet and each time a DISer messages a CM the answer given is variation on the one prior, hence the confusion.
Some say no FP if your not in a park/have a ticket that is valid for a park on the day before the party starts. Some are saying you should have 3 and some are saying 2 FP.


I think anyone who has a hard to get/important FP on their last park day they are cancelling party FP because they don't want to risk it.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

This is just so strange how they are cancelling some people's fast passes as there doesn't seem to be an order to it. I will be at the Aug 29 party, booked fastpasses at 60 days. Had to book 5 day park tickets first, then party day, but other than that, have had no issues. Everything is still there and have not received any notifications. 

@MissMaryQC is going to a later party, so also would have had to have booked fastpasses later, but received the cancellation notification and had her last day of fast passes cancelled. I just don't understand how they are doing this since it seems that it's not going by reservation/ check in date, party date, date people were able to schedule their fast passes, or the date the fast passes we're scheduled for. You would think there would be some sort of chronological order of cancelling based on one of these factors or everyone being notified and cancelled at the same time. It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

Just to add one more, I got this response from Disney today:


*Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. 
We are so excited to have you visit for our Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party! 

Yes, you will be able to make FastPass+® selections for the hours from 4:00pm to 6:30pm, depending on availability. The Party tickets need to be linked to your My Disney Experience® account, and you will need to be within your window of arrival. If you are staying on property, you are able to begin booking your FastPasses® 60 days prior to arrival. If you are not staying with us, you will have a window of 30 days prior to arrival. Once the party starts, FastPasses® are no longer able to be booked, or used. The park is not sold to capacity during the party, so there are almost no wait times for most of the attractions. 

It is going to be a great party! Adults are even able to dress up for it. You can come as your favorite character. It is still pretty warm down here, so be sure you plan for that when selecting a costume. 

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us. *

I currently have FP+ scheduled for 4:20-5:20 and 5:20-6:20 that night.  I also have 3 FP+ booked for my single day ticket that I will be using 2 days later at Epcot.  So far no issues.  I'm going to the first party, so I'll report back on how things worked out next month...


----------



## MissMaryQC

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Actually in the past its been made very clear that the let in time is 4pm so unless it has switched to 6pm this year then that CM was handing out incorrect info...
> Also I'm slightly confused now... You were going to the party on 9/11 and had FP+ on the party ticket but were you planning on going to a park earlier that day as well? I ask because you said you then made FP+ for 9/11 with your last park day. To me that would indicate that originally you were trying to double dip on FP+ which of course is something you cannot do. Again I'm just getting confused not accusing you of anything lol.



No worries, I'll explain. We are there from 9/5-9/12, visiting parks on 9/6,9/8,9/10 & 9/11 our party is on 9/7, no park before the party. We have 4 day hoppers and the party ticket. The computer system automatically cancelled what it considers an extra day if fast passes, which is the last park day, 9/11.

Also, the official start of the parties has always been 7 PM, any earlier entrance is not guaranteed.



Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> So I get this straight please let me know about my situation...
> I am going from September 1-4.
> I will be going to MNSSHP on the 1st, MK/AK on the 2nd, HS/EP on the 3rd, and leaving on the 4th.
> So what you are saying is that at some point with notice or not my FP+ for the 3rd will automatically be cancelled....?



Yes.



ampc3 said:


> I've been following along here , and seems like so much confusion on what will be allowed this year as far as making FP goes.... So here is my experience FWIW
> We are going to Party end of september (first party for us  and ONLY have party tickets quick 2 day trip... Just this afternoon I was able to make 3 FP from
> 3:30,4:30,5:30 no problem... Now whether or not they will remain or dissappear I don't know. As of today I have them and they show in my account.. Problem seems to be with other days tickets?



It's looking like the trouble is when you have fast passes on more days than regular park tickets. 



LongLiveRafiki said:


> This is just so strange how they are cancelling some people's fast passes as there doesn't seem to be an order to it. I will be at the Aug 29 party, booked fastpasses at 60 days. Had to book 5 day park tickets first, then party day, but other than that, have had no issues. Everything is still there and have not received any notifications.
> 
> @MissMaryQC is going to a later party, so also would have had to have booked fastpasses later, but received the cancellation notification and had her last day of fast passes cancelled. I just don't understand how they are doing this since it seems that it's not going by reservation/ check in date, party date, date people were able to schedule their fast passes, or the date the fast passes we're scheduled for. You would think there would be some sort of chronological order of cancelling based on one of these factors or everyone being notified and cancelled at the same time. It just doesn't make any sense.



To be fair, I had trouble with my reservation. I made a payment, it did not process online, but then I was charged two holds on my account, this caused me to need to contact Guest Services. It's my theory that the changes I made on my reservation caused me to sort of be flagged in the system. But that's just a theory.


----------



## Bex258

LongLiveRafiki said:


> This is just so strange how they are cancelling some people's fast passes as there doesn't seem to be an order to it. I will be at the Aug 29 party, booked fastpasses at 60 days. Had to book 5 day park tickets first, then party day, but other than that, have had no issues. Everything is still there and have not received any notifications.
> 
> @MissMaryQC is going to a later party, so also would have had to have booked fastpasses later, but received the cancellation notification and had her last day of fast passes cancelled. I just don't understand how they are doing this since it seems that it's not going by reservation/ check in date, party date, date people were able to schedule their fast passes, or the date the fast passes we're scheduled for. You would think there would be some sort of chronological order of cancelling based on one of these factors or everyone being notified and cancelled at the same time. It just doesn't make any sense.




Yeah its all over the place. I know further back some people bought an extra day ticket but because of the ticket they already had it was only around $20 or so but obviously with a family that's going to get super expensive, especially if its one of the more expensive party days.

I'm hoping we will get more information this week, start of August they might actually remember they have Halloween festivities to announce. Especially as they were showing off Christmas merchandise samples but nothing for Halloween.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Here's to hoping that when we start receiving our MNSSHP tickets via mail the paper that comes with it will give more specific and accurate info for this year. 
When I bought mine it said it will arrive no earlier than August 8th so I now play the waiting game.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

I'd love to get a perspective of how many people have been affected by the MNSSHP FP+ booking issue. 
Can I get a head count or something


----------



## usfbull

FeralCatRogue said:


> Costumes are allowed for adults and that sounds like an awesome idea! Her staff should be fine to bring. I've gone as the wicked witch for quite a few years now without any issues bringing a broom or doing face paint. I can give you tips if you like on how to do the makeup it takes about 1.5 hours to do my face and hands and it lasts the entire party and doesnt rub off.


Any tips you have would be much appreciated! I haven't done face paint/make up before, so I'm new to this but I figure this is a good reason to try!


----------



## DisneyChris2016

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Here's to hoping that when we start receiving our MNSSHP tickets via mail the paper that comes with it will give more specific and accurate info for this year.
> When I bought mine it said it will arrive no earlier than August 8th so I now play the waiting game.



We received our cards a couple of weeks ago... there is absolutely no information about FP+, and the party time is (of course) listed as 7:00-12:00.  The only other information that came with ours was guidelines on costumes.  So sorry, but really no help.


----------



## vinotinto

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> So I get this straight please let me know about my situation...
> I am going from September 1-4.
> I will be going to MNSSHP on the 1st, MK/AK on the 2nd, HS/EP on the 3rd, and leaving on the 4th.
> So what you are saying is that at some point with notice or not my FP+ for the 3rd will automatically be cancelled....?



Correct. 

This issue was first reported on July 19th in this post:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rty-boo-to-you.3580223/page-229#post-57925409

It only affects those that are using a party ticket to cover a FP day. If you have APs or other ticket media in your account, or were planning to use a ticket to enter early, then it's not an issue. I didn't have any problems making my FPs, including the MNSSHP afternoon, but I have FOP on the last day, so I deleted the FPs I had originally made for my party day. Others with a coveted FP on their last day have done the same. Some with more flexible plans on their last day are waiting it out. Communications from CMs have been all over the place.


----------



## vinotinto

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Here's to hoping that when we start receiving our MNSSHP tickets via mail the paper that comes with it will give more specific and accurate info for this year.
> When I bought mine it said it will arrive no earlier than August 8th so I now play the waiting game.


The paper that comes with the tickets doesn't give any information about FP, only the Costumes guidelines.


----------



## MissMaryQC

vinotinto said:


> Correct.
> 
> This issue was first reported on July 19th in this post:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rty-boo-to-you.3580223/page-229#post-57925409
> 
> It only affects those that are using a party ticket to cover a FP day. If you have APs or other ticket media in your account, or were planning to use a ticket to enter early, then it's not an issue. I didn't have any problems making my FPs, including the MNSSHP afternoon, but I have FOP on the last day, so I deleted the FPs I had originally made for my party day. Others with a coveted FP on their last day have done the same. Some with more flexible plans on their last day are waiting it out. Communications from CMs have been all over the place.




We kept ours hoping for the best then we lost them. We got SUPER lucky to get the SDMT pass as some pixie dust. The CM I spoke to made it clear they're really only able to book passes based on availability, but since it was noted in my profile that I'd called the day prior she worked a little magic for us.


----------



## sheila14

DisneyChris2016 said:


> Just to add one more, I got this response from Disney today:
> 
> 
> *Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> We are so excited to have you visit for our Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!
> 
> Yes, you will be able to make FastPass+® selections for the hours from 4:00pm to 6:30pm, depending on availability. The Party tickets need to be linked to your My Disney Experience® account, and you will need to be within your window of arrival. If you are staying on property, you are able to begin booking your FastPasses® 60 days prior to arrival. If you are not staying with us, you will have a window of 30 days prior to arrival. Once the party starts, FastPasses® are no longer able to be booked, or used. The park is not sold to capacity during the party, so there are almost no wait times for most of the attractions.
> 
> It is going to be a great party! Adults are even able to dress up for it. You can come as your favorite character. It is still pretty warm down here, so be sure you plan for that when selecting a costume.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us. *
> 
> I currently have FP+ scheduled for 4:20-5:20 and 5:20-6:20 that night.  I also have 3 FP+ booked for my single day ticket that I will be using 2 days later at Epcot.  So far no issues.  I'm going to the first party, so I'll report back on how things worked out next month...


So is it possible to schedule 6 FP in a day?? I have 2 parties n I will be in MK before each party. I know that I can schedule my park FP but can I also schedule party FP?? I have 16 days before I can schedule any FP's for my trip!!


----------



## vinotinto

sheila14 said:


> So is it possible to schedule 6 FP in a day?? I have 2 parties n I will be in MK before each party. I know that I can schedule my park FP but can I also schedule party FP?? I have 16 days before I can schedule any FP's for my trip!!


Nope.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Disney's new FP system is cracking down on any FPs made that are not made with a valid PARK ticket used for entry that day.  

If you don't have a park ticket for the day of the FPs you've chosen the FPs will be invalid, and it seems in this case deleted by the system.  Whether or not you have a party ticket (Halloween or Xmas) won't matter.  There are no FPs during the party hours, and whether or not you may, as a courtesy, enter MK earlier than 7pm, you are not entitled to a FP if your entry is based on a party ticket only.  The party officially starts at 7pm.   

If you DO have an MK ticket for park entry that day, as well as a party ticket, the fact that MDE won't allow you to book 3 FPs with your MK ticket that day, and another 3 FPs with your party ticket for that day, tells you you're not entitled to FPs with the party ticket.

Many tried circumventing this by not linking their party tickets to their same MDE account used for their park tickets, but instead creating a separate MDE for just the party tickets.  Disney is cracking down on people trying to get more FPs than they are entitled to have (regardless of what was allowed by the system in the past).

Personally, I think it's fair that you can't book FPs in MK on party days if you don't use a PARK ticket for entry.  Early entry party guests can still go Standby, while others that paid for park entry that day can book FPs until park closing, when they are kicked out.

I do think Disney may try to be accommodating to people as this is all worked out, but probably only for a little while.


----------



## mamapenguin

I had zero issues booking FP+ with party tickets only. My window opened today. There was actually nothing available after 5:30 earlier today when I checked. It would let you book a 3:00 start. So we'll see. It's hard to get more than 2 because of overlap.


----------



## MissMaryQC

DisneyChris2016 said:


> Just to add one more, I got this response from Disney today:
> 
> 
> *Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> We are so excited to have you visit for our Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!
> 
> Yes, you will be able to make FastPass+® selections for the hours from 4:00pm to 6:30pm, depending on availability. The Party tickets need to be linked to your My Disney Experience® account, and you will need to be within your window of arrival. If you are staying on property, you are able to begin booking your FastPasses® 60 days prior to arrival. If you are not staying with us, you will have a window of 30 days prior to arrival. Once the party starts, FastPasses® are no longer able to be booked, or used. The park is not sold to capacity during the party, so there are almost no wait times for most of the attractions.
> 
> It is going to be a great party! Adults are even able to dress up for it. You can come as your favorite character. It is still pretty warm down here, so be sure you plan for that when selecting a costume.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us. *
> 
> I currently have FP+ scheduled for 4:20-5:20 and 5:20-6:20 that night.  I also have 3 FP+ booked for my single day ticket that I will be using 2 days later at Epcot.  So far no issues.  I'm going to the first party, so I'll report back on how things worked out next month...



I've seen these, and got the same answer, via telephone, yesterday after I got the email saying my FPs were fine. But they were gone this morning and it was not easy getting them back. I had to let go of the ones for my party day and try to rebook my last day passes, even though I had been assured by a CM, in IT that this would not happen.



DisneyMom93 said:


> I do think Disney may try to be accommodating to people as this is all worked out, but probably only for a little while.



That's not what I experienced. They were very nice, but made it very clear that once the email was sent the computer did the rest. They helped me retrieve one of the three passes I lost, on,y after I deleted the two I had for my party night.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

DisneyMom93 said:


> Disney's new FP system is cracking down on any FPs made that are not made with a valid PARK ticket used for entry that day.
> 
> If you don't have a park ticket for the day of the FPs you've chosen the FPs will be invalid, and it seems in this case deleted by the system.  Whether or not you have a party ticket (Halloween or Xmas) won't matter.  There are no FPs during the party hours, and whether or not you may, as a courtesy, enter MK earlier than 7pm, you are not entitled to a FP if your entry is based on a party ticket only.  The party officially starts at 7pm.
> 
> If you DO have an MK ticket for park entry that day, as well as a party ticket, the fact that MDE won't allow you to book 3 FPs with your MK ticket that day, and another 3 FPs with your party ticket for that day, tells you you're not entitled to FPs with the party ticket.
> 
> Many tried circumventing this by not linking their party tickets to their same MDE account used for their park tickets, but instead creating a separate MDE for just the party tickets.  Disney is cracking down on people trying to get more FPs than they are entitled to have (regardless of what was allowed by the system in the past).
> 
> Personally, I think it's fair that you can't book FPs in MK on party days if you don't use a PARK ticket for entry.  Early entry party guests can still go Standby, while others that paid for park entry that day can book FPs until park closing, when they are kicked out.
> 
> I do think Disney may try to be accommodating to people as this is all worked out, but probably only for a little while.



The info you gave makes it sound like the party ticket day of FP+ will be deleted but that is apparently not the case. People are saying that their last day of FP+ is being deleted and its not their party day.


----------



## Roxyfire

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> The info you gave makes it sound like the party ticket day of FP+ will be deleted but that is apparently not the case. People are saying that their last day of FP+ is being deleted and its not their party day.



Because the system doesn't understand intent. It just sees, for example, 6 days of FP+ booked on a 5 day ticket. Therefore what it will do is remove the last day because it's a 6th day on a 5 day ticket.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Roxyfire said:


> Because the system doesn't understand intent. It just sees, for example, 6 days of FP+ booked on a 5 day ticket. Therefore what it will do is remove the last day because it's a 6th day on a 5 day ticket.



I get it but the poster I quoted made it sound like the party day FP+ would be deleted and that's not the case unless your party day is your last day.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> The info you gave makes it sound like the party ticket day of FP+ will be deleted but that is apparently not the case. People are saying that their last day of FP+ is being deleted and its not their party day.


Well what I meant was 3 FPs will be deleted. I guess it depends on how the system reads it. 

I think it's good the way the system seems to read it now, because if it knew how to delete only the fastpasses for your party tickets more people would book them taking the risk they might be deleted. 

Meanwhile that takes away advance fastpasses from people who are actually entitled to them.

People won't chance their park ticket fastpasses getting deleted instead.


----------



## DisneyMom93

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I get it but the poster I quoted made it sound like the party day FP+ would be deleted and that's not the case unless your party day is your last day.


True.


----------



## DisneyMom93

I go as a party guest some nights, and park guest only on most days. 

I think Disney is doing a good job trying to be fair to both guests.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

DisneyMom93 said:


> Well what I meant was 3 FPs will be deleted. I guess it depends on how the system reads it.
> 
> I think it's good the way the system seems to read it now, because if it knew how to delete only the fastpasses for your party tickets more people would book them taking the risk they might be deleted.
> 
> Meanwhile that takes away advance fastpasses from people who are actually entitled to them.
> 
> People won't chance their park ticket fastpasses getting deleted instead.



IDK I'm risking it lol.


----------



## Roxyfire

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I get it but the poster I quoted made it sound like the party day FP+ would be deleted and that's not the case unless your party day is your last day.



I didn't personally read it that way, but I also wanted to be sure others understood that if they have those hard to get FP on their last day to cancel any party ones if they are worried.


----------



## sharonabe

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I'd love to get a perspective of how many people have been affected by the MNSSHP FP+ booking issue.
> Can I get a head count or something





mamapenguin said:


> I had zero issues booking FP+ with party tickets only. My window opened today. There was actually nothing available after 5:30 earlier today when I checked. It would let you book a 3:00 start. So we'll see. It's hard to get more than 2 because of overlap.



It's not a BOOKING FP+ issue.  Most people have been able to book the FP+ with no problem.  The problem occurs when the system finally catches up and sees you have more days of FP+ booked then you have tickets.  That's when it starts to cancel whatever your last day is.

What Disney needs to do is stop it at the booking time.  The system shouldn't let you do it in the first place.  Once again, they are behind the eight ball on this one and reacting to something instead of just fixing it.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

sharonabe said:


> It's not a BOOKING FP+ issue.  Most people have been able to book the FP+ with no problem.  The problem occurs when the system finally catches up and sees you have more days of FP+ booked then you have tickets.  That's when it starts to cancel whatever your last day is.
> 
> What Disney needs to do is stop it at the booking time.  The system shouldn't let you do it in the first place.  Once again, they are behind the eight ball on this one and reacting to something instead of just fixing it.



OK. I want to know who has had their last day of FP+ deleted.....


----------



## sharonabe

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> OK. I want to know who has had their last day of FP+ deleted.....



@MissMaryQC  did, and there have been others further back in the thread.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

sharonabe said:


> @MissMaryQC  did, and there have been others further back in the thread.



That was the point of my post I wanted to know who/how many were affected


----------



## sheila14

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> That was the point of my post I wanted to know who/how many were affected


It just seems that there is so much confusion with regular park ticket FP and party FP. I see both sides to each story but Disney needs to clarify what is allowed and not!!


----------



## DisneyChris2016

OK, another question... (not that I think anyone really knows the answer yet)

My party day is Aug.25.  I have one other park day, Aug.27.  If the system decides to cancel my FP+ for the 27th, would I still be able to use the FP+ I have booked for the party day?  Or will the system recognize that I have entered the park with a party ticket and cancel those FP+ too, essentially causing me to lose ALL of my FP+?  I have the e-mail saying I am entitled to them, so I don't feel like I'm trying to cheat the system.  I just don't feel like spending hours in Guest Services trying to get it sorted if things go wrong once I'm there.


----------



## ThornXBL

I haven't gotten an email warning like that yet, but I just realized that in my group of 11, of the 3 people with MDE accounts:

1) Myself; have a spare ticket assigned to me so technically I do have more ticket media available than I have FP days reserved
2) my CM friend; he has a Main Entrance Pass and so technically has more valid media available than he has FP days reserved
3) my brother, who only has a 6-day Park Hopper + MNSSHP ticket. Has 6 + 1 Party day worth of FP booked.

AFAIK neither of us have received an email warning, yet.

Decided to cancel my 3:30-4:30 party day FP to see if that helps? The others we have are 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30.


----------



## DisneyMom93

sheila14 said:


> It just seems that there is so much confusion with regular park ticket FP and party FP. I see both sides to each story but Disney needs to clarify what is allowed and not!!


Aren't they sending out emails now?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

DisneyMom93 said:


> Aren't they sending out emails now?


From what I've read one poster got an email warning them.


----------



## mamapenguin

sharonabe said:


> It's not a BOOKING FP+ issue.  Most people have been able to book the FP+ with no problem.  The problem occurs when the system finally catches up and sees you have more days of FP+ booked then you have tickets.  That's when it starts to cancel whatever your last day is.
> 
> What Disney needs to do is stop it at the booking time.  The system shouldn't let you do it in the first place.  Once again, they are behind the eight ball on this one and reacting to something instead of just fixing it.


But my party tickets are the only tickets on my MDE. So I don't know why it would let me book at all if it wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

usfbull said:


> Any tips you have would be much appreciated! I haven't done face paint/make up before, so I'm new to this but I figure this is a good reason to try!


I use mehron AQ paradise makeup seamist green is probly close to maleificent as ya can get. You put a layer of it on let it dry then put another layer on using makeup sponges. I then use transculcent powder over it and graftobian setting spray. The spray you will definitely need its what makes it stay on thru sweat and heat. To take it off you can use MAC makeup off oil or liquid soap but it takes about an hour with soap. Takes me about 20 or so wasclothes to get it all off.

This video has someone doing it with cheaper makeup and all, I used it to get ideas:


----------



## pjtoadie

mamapenguin said:


> But my party tickets are the only tickets on my MDE. So I don't know why it would let me book at all if it wasn't supposed to be.



So you were able to book FP with just your party tickets?


----------



## DisneyMom93

DisneyChris2016 said:


> OK, another question... (not that I think anyone really knows the answer yet)
> 
> My party day is Aug.25.  I have one other park day, Aug.27.  If the system decides to cancel my FP+ for the 27th, would I still be able to use the FP+ I have booked for the party day?  Or will the system recognize that I have entered the park with a party ticket and cancel those FP+ too, essentially causing me to lose ALL of my FP+?  I have the e-mail saying I am entitled to them, so I don't feel like I'm trying to cheat the system.  I just don't feel like spending hours in Guest Services trying to get it sorted if things go wrong once I'm there.


I think based on everything going on with FPs you will lose them.

I think you need a PARK ticket used for park entry to use FPs. 

 Although I am wondering if maybe your Aug 25 FPs could be moved to Aug 27. ???  But they have dates assigned to them, no?


----------



## Jays2013

FeralCatRogue said:


> I've been there on halloween 4 times now, your gonna wanna be on the bus line by 3:15 or so to get there for 4pm shoild have no issue entering they have tons of turnstyles its the bus wait that gets ya.


 
Thanks to everyone who addressed my question! I really appreciate it.

We actually will have a car. My husband's a little bit of a control freak with transportation and always wants to rent a car there. So we'll be driving.

Now, I wouldn't be surprised if someone of us wind up taking the bus back...but that's a different thing.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> OK. I want to know who has had their last day of FP+ deleted.....



I'm not the first. There were a few others on this thread, some in a FB group I'm part of as well. That's why I was on the look out. I doubt you'll actually get a head count.



DisneyChris2016 said:


> OK, another question... (not that I think anyone really knows the answer yet)
> 
> My party day is Aug.25.  I have one other park day, Aug.27.  If the system decides to cancel my FP+ for the 27th, would I still be able to use the FP+ I have booked for the party day?  Or will the system recognize that I have entered the park with a party ticket and cancel those FP+ too, essentially causing me to lose ALL of my FP+?  I have the e-mail saying I am entitled to them, so I don't feel like I'm trying to cheat the system.  I just don't feel like spending hours in Guest Services trying to get it sorted if things go wrong once I'm there.



Hhmmm I wonder. I think you might have some trouble there. If what I understood this morning is true, the system will use the park ticket for the fast passes. Now I could be totally off base, as these changes are new this year, but why risk it if they drop the passes? If you're gonna wait and see, just call as soon as the passes drop off or you get the email. Don't go through all that business on your vacation.



ThornXBL said:


> I haven't gotten an email warning like that yet, but I just realized that in my group of 11, of the 3 people with MDE accounts:
> 
> 1) Myself; have a spare ticket assigned to me so technically I do have more ticket media available than I have FP days reserved
> 2) my CM friend; he has a Main Entrance Pass and so technically has more valid media available than he has FP days reserved
> 3) my brother, who only has a 6-day Park Hopper + MNSSHP ticket. Has 6 + 1 Party day worth of FP booked.
> 
> AFAIK neither of us have received an email warning, yet.
> 
> Decided to cancel my 3:30-4:30 party day FP to see if that helps? The others we have are 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30.



I dropped by 3:30-4:30 FP as well, just in case, but still lost my last day. We are also a party of 11; 5 separate MDE accounts, one former CM will a main gate pass, extra ticket on my account, and my SIL & MIL both used a TA to book everything. All linked, and my family of three were the on,y ones to lose the FPs; no one else is going to the party.



DisneyMom93 said:


> Aren't they sending out emails now?



The emails they're sending out are a 24 hour warning that you have more FP booked than you can have based on how many tickets you have. Even once I called the help desk number from the email the CM gave me incorrect info and my passes for my last day were still dropped.


----------



## DisneyMom93

MissMaryQC said:


> The emails they're sending out are a 24 hour warning that you have more FP booked than you can have based on how many tickets you have. Even once I called the help desk number from the email the CM gave me incorrect info and my passes for my last day were still dropped.


Crazy.


----------



## ThornXBL

That is a lot of helpful info, @MissMaryQC . Thank you!


----------



## magickingdomprincess

So assuming that I am able to book FP's using MNSSHP tickets that are assigned to people on MDE without any other tickets or FP, is there any reason not to keep the FP's?  I guess the only danger would be getting locked out of MDE, correct?


----------



## mamapenguin

pjtoadie said:


> So you were able to book FP with just your party tickets?


yes


----------



## Corbie

OMG! DH finally said well maybe we could attend the party. (We hadn't planned to since we had already paid full-price for what turned out to be less than a full day at MK. We're first-timers and didn't know!)

I can't believe he made this turn around. We'll hit the party on Oct 19, the  day we arrive in Orlando. Now I need to go back and read all 259 pages of this post!


----------



## MissMaryQC

ThornXBL said:


> That is a lot of helpful info, @MissMaryQC . Thank you!



I just don't want y'all to go through the time I've spent on the phone with Disney these past few days.


----------



## pjtoadie

mamapenguin said:


> yes



Cool! I just have party tickets as well and my 30 day is this Wednesday so hopefully I'll be able to make selections.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

I posted this on another thread, but will do so here as well. Someone asked a few posts back if the hard tickets have any mention of fastpasses availability. While they don't, the confirmation email I received when I purchased the party tickets does, and the emails from each linked party tickets do as well.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

MissMaryQC said:


> I just don't want y'all to go through the time I've spent on the phone with Disney these past few days.



You may very well have posted this info already but I'm trying to gather some info from those that lost FP+ to work on a theory...
Do you have a package or a room only and tickets purchased separately?
I'm so sorry if you've posted that info before and I'm not asking again.


----------



## Corbie

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I posted this on another thread, but will do so here as well. Someone asked a few posts back if the hard tickets have any mention of fastpasses availability. While they don't, the confirmation email I received when I purchased the party tickets does, and the emails from each linked party tickets do as well.



Thank you for sharing.

That reminds me.  Disney has my email, yet they never send me a confirmation email. I check my Spam folder and search my inbox. Nada. Am I supposed to sign up someplace i n particular to receive them?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Corbie said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> That reminds me.  Disney has my email, yet they never send me a confirmation email. I check my Spam folder and search my inbox. Nada. Am I supposed to sign up someplace i n particular to receive them?



I purchased my party tickets over the phone and asked for a confirmation email so I'm not sure if it's standard to receive one or not. I also can't remember if I had to opt in to emails when I signed up for MDE but if you click on "My Profile" you should see "Communication Preferences." There will be a box on there asking you if you want to receive emails from WDW. Make sure that's checked and that your email is correct on there.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Corbie said:


> Thank you for sharing.
> 
> That reminds me.  Disney has my email, yet they never send me a confirmation email. I check my Spam folder and search my inbox. Nada. Am I supposed to sign up someplace i n particular to receive them?



I ordered via the website using my My Disney Experience account and I received a confirmation email. 
I booked my vacation package via phone and also received an email confirmation.


----------



## Portugal1000

I printed my tickets today for 25th August. i already booked my three FPs, no problem. These are the only disney tickets I have. The ticket says 'Present e tickets at the entrance turnstiles when directed. You will not need to wait in Will call or Ticket purchase queues.'
So my question is do I also use this ticket when going on my three FP rides?
Thanks


----------



## AngelDisney

Portugal1000 said:


> I printed my tickets today for 25th August. i already booked my three FPs, no problem. These are the only disney tickets I have. The ticket says 'Present e tickets at the entrance turnstiles when directed. You will not need to wait in Will call or Ticket purchase queues.'
> So my question is do I also use this ticket when going on my three FP rides?
> Thanks


You will need a ticket media or magic band to access FPs. If you don't have a magic band, you can go to guest service to get a card ticket with your eticket. The wristband doesn't work for FP access.


----------



## Portugal1000

AngelDisney said:


> You will need a ticket media or magic band to access FPs. If you don't have a magic band, you can go to guest service to get a card ticket with your eticket. The wristband doesn't work for FP access.



Thank you. So in theory could i go to Guest services in Disney Springs a few days before the party and swap my paper ticket for a hard ticket and then use that for entry at the turnstiles?


----------



## kidnrs22

I had a question that I know was asked a few days ago, so I apologize for the repeat,  but I think I lost the answer with all the Fp discussion. 
How early can adults enter wearing a costume? (We were planning on arriving around 2:30-3:00 using our park hopper and just getting our party bands inside)


----------



## Tk0021

At first our 9/1 party ticket on MDE was showing the date of 9/2. After a few weeks it started to show as 9/1. Not sure why it changed. I posted the question on this site and others said to wait it out. I did and it finally should up correct.


----------



## Tk0021

anricat said:


> I have to wonder based on that response for booking FP selections between* 4:00 pm and 6:30 pm* and some other CMs saying to book *two* FP if the issue is booking prior to four?
> 
> I'm going to go forward with booking two and keeping them between 4 and 6:30 and then keep all these emails. Fingers crossed!


I booked three starting @ 3:30 and had no problem. Hopefully it won't be a problem when I get there.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

kidnrs22 said:


> I had a question that I know was asked a few days ago, so I apologize for the repeat,  but I think I lost the answer with all the Fp discussion.
> How early can adults enter wearing a costume? (We were planning on arriving around 2:30-3:00 using our park hopper and just getting our party bands inside)


This could really vary depending on the gate cast members since the early entry for the party doesn't really start till 4pm.  I personally have entered at 3pm through the regular ticketing gate tapstiles, with no children just two adults dressed in costumes.


----------



## AngelDisney

Portugal1000 said:


> Thank you. So in theory could i go to Guest services in Disney Springs a few days before the party and swap my paper ticket for a hard ticket and then use that for entry at the turnstiles?


Yes, this can be done.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> You may very well have posted this info already but I'm trying to gather some info from those that lost FP+ to work on a theory...
> Do you have a package or a room only and tickets purchased separately?
> I'm so sorry if you've posted that info before and I'm not asking again.



We have a BB package. No worries.


----------



## DisneyMom93

magickingdomprincess said:


> So assuming that I am able to book FP's using MNSSHP tickets that are assigned to people on MDE without any other tickets or FP, is there any reason not to keep the FP's?  I guess the only danger would be getting locked out of MDE, correct?


Would the fact that you are taking advance FPs away from others that are entitled to them be reason enough?

***Edited:  I'd like to apologize for my "tone," and if I misunderstood the post.

I took their worry of "getting locked out of MDE" as an indication they were understanding they were booking FPs they weren't entitled to, according to the previous discussion about Party Tickets no longer being entitled to FPs. 

(I realize it's been based on confusion and/or a glitch and we don't actually know anything for sure yet.)

I didn't want to delete this original reply because it has been quoted several times, and I thought it best to leave the original for context.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I posted this on another thread, but will do so here as well. Someone asked a few posts back if the hard tickets have any mention of fastpasses availability. While they don't, the confirmation email I received when I purchased the party tickets does, and the emails from each linked party tickets do as well.
> View attachment 257745 View attachment 257746


It states "if you've added a Theme Park ticket." The party ticket is not a theme park ticket.  It's a Special Event ticket. 

The asterisk also states Valid theme park admission required.

From this email I don't think you could say FPs are attached to party tickets. I can see the confusion if someone doesn't pick up on "theme park ticket."


----------



## BigMommaMouse

FeralCatRogue said:


> Costumes are allowed for adults and that sounds like an awesome idea! Her staff should be fine to bring. I've gone as the wicked witch for quite a few years now without any issues bringing a broom or doing face paint. I can give you tips if you like on how to do the makeup it takes about 1.5 hours to do my face and hands and it lasts the entire party and doesnt rub off.
> View attachment 257414


Always smile when I see your photos.


----------



## kidnrs22

prettypatchesmsu said:


> This could really vary depending on the gate cast members since the early entry for the party doesn't really start till 4pm.  I personally have entered at 3pm through the regular ticketing gate tapstiles, with no children just two adults dressed in costumes.



Thank you! Hopefully it won't be an issue.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

BigMommaMouse said:


> Always smile when I see your photos.


Thank you! I have os much fun there dressing up!


----------



## kizmet311

FoxC63 said:


> I believe it's been established several pages back that he does meet during the party.





alisonslp said:


> thanks. I had read it on another site and I thought I also saw it on the party ADR site but looking at it more closely, it is specifically for crystal palace



Just to clarify - the Beast DOES greet at dinner during the MNSSHP?  If he doesn't, then we should probably try to do dessert on our other MK day instead.


----------



## William Ades

So there is a better than likely chance that we will not be able to attend on the date that I purchased. I know it says they are non-refundable and non-transferable, but does that mean they are non-transferable to other people, non-transferable to another date, or both? Only part of my problem, because we were staying with DVC points and there is nothing available on the other dates that we could potentially make it down. UGH...the perils of trying to plan so far ahead, you never know what might pop up...STUPID WORK!!!!


----------



## AngelDisney

William Ades said:


> So there is a better than likely chance that we will not be able to attend on the date that I purchased. I know it says they are non-refundable and non-transferable, but does that mean they are non-transferable to other people, non-transferable to another date, or both? Only part of my problem, because we were staying with DVC points and there is nothing available on the other dates that we could potentially make it down. UGH...the perils of trying to plan so far ahead, you never know what might pop up...STUPID WORK!!!!


You can reassign party ticket to another person, but I am not sure about changing to another night. You can call and ask. If you reassign tickets, make sure the other people have ticket media to access ticket entitlements. Pixie dust!


----------



## FoxC63

kizmet311 said:


> Just to clarify - the Beast DOES greet at dinner during the MNSSHP?  If he doesn't, then we should probably try to do dessert on our other MK day instead.



Yes, he meets.



William Ades said:


> So there is a better than likely chance that we will not be able to attend on the date that I purchased. I know it says they are non-refundable and non-transferable, but does that mean they are non-transferable to other people, non-transferable to another date, or both? Only part of my problem, because we were staying with DVC points and there is nothing available on the other dates that we could potentially make it down. UGH...the perils of trying to plan so far ahead, you never know what might pop up...STUPID WORK!!!!



I was refunded last year however another posted Disney would not do it this year.  He/she further stated he went through "Chat" line, which by way never works so don't attempt it but they couldn't do it either.  If you want to change the date it's possible.  Just call Disney.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

DisneyMom93 said:


> Would the fact that you are taking advance FPs away from others that are entitled to them be reason enough?



Not sure what's behind your tone that I'm trying to take anything away from others  Has Disney not allowed FP's with MNSSHP tix for the past several years? They have even helped others add those FP's back that were lost in some cases this year.  They've sent very mixed messages from everything I've read.


----------



## FoxC63

anricat said:


> Okay, I replied back _again_ and asked for further confirmation/clarification and got this back:
> 
> _Dear Summer,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort. We are excited for your upcoming visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Every ticket has FastPass+ Service eligibility. Our system works in a very special way with both types of tickets. We recommend booking your entire stay first and then booking your FastPass+ selections for the special event. Please ensure that you have booked all days of your regular theme park admission prior to booking for the special event during the hours of 4:00 pm to 6:30 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are still having difficulties making your FastPass selections or receive a notice about selections that are subject to cancellation, you may reach out to Disney's Internet Help Desk for assistance at 407-939-7765, option 3.  Cast Members are available from 7:00 AM until 11:00 PM, EST, seven days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> For security purposes, we will ask for verification on all accounts we will need to assist you with. Please have the following information available for each account: First and last name registered to the account, e-mail address of the account and the address listed on the profile.
> 
> 
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Francesca Reyes
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._



Interesting.


----------



## Farro

You guys honestly, stop relying on what the cast member replies to you, as sad as that sounds. They truly don't know anything. If the system has been updated to now disallow fast passes to be made with party tickets, cast members on the phone etc., will be the last to know!

I'm thinking it's all going to come down to chance. Either the system "catches" you and deletes a day of fast passes, or it doesn't.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## DisneyMom93

magickingdomprincess said:


> Not sure what's behind your tone that I'm trying to take anything away from others  Has Disney not allowed FP's with MNSSHP tix for the past several years? They have even helped others add those FP's back that were lost in some cases this year.  They've sent very mixed messages from everything I've read.


I thought you were specifically asking about this year, IF Disney is NOT allowing FPs for MNSSHP tix but you were ABLE to book them anyway since the system seems to allow it.  You asked for reasons NOT to keep FPs with party tickets that would be canceled anyway.

Technically, booking FPs you're not entitled to (if you are indeed not entitled to them) does "take away from others" that are entitled to them.  It removes FPs from the system.

I apologize for my "tone."


----------



## DisneyMom93

Farro said:


> You guys honestly, stop relying on what the cast member replies to you, as sad as that sounds. They truly don't know anything. If the system has been updated to now disallow fast passes to be made with party tickets, cast members on the phone etc., will be the last to know!
> 
> I'm thinking it's all going to come down to chance. Either the system "catches" you and deletes a day of fast passes, or it doesn't.
> 
> Good luck everybody!


It is frustrating that so many CMs give a different answer when you speak to them, email them, etc.  And you can't use a CM response to claim you are entitled to a FP, because their response is policy is subject to change, etc.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyChris2016 said:


> Just to add one more, I got this response from Disney today:
> 
> 
> *Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort.
> We are so excited to have you visit for our Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!
> 
> Yes, you will be able to make FastPass+® selections for the hours from 4:00pm to 6:30pm, depending on availability. The Party tickets need to be linked to your My Disney Experience® account, and you will need to be within your window of arrival. If you are staying on property, you are able to begin booking your FastPasses® 60 days prior to arrival. If you are not staying with us, you will have a window of 30 days prior to arrival. Once the party starts, FastPasses® are no longer able to be booked, or used. The park is not sold to capacity during the party, so there are almost no wait times for most of the attractions.
> 
> It is going to be a great party! Adults are even able to dress up for it. You can come as your favorite character. It is still pretty warm down here, so be sure you plan for that when selecting a costume.
> 
> If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us. *
> 
> I currently have FP+ scheduled for 4:20-5:20 and 5:20-6:20 that night.  I also have 3 FP+ booked for my single day ticket that I will be using 2 days later at Epcot.  So far no issues.  I'm going to the first party, so I'll report back on how things worked out next month...



Could you please share who wrote you?  That would be most helpful, thanks!


----------



## MissMaryQC

magickingdomprincess said:


> Not sure what's behind your tone that I'm trying to take anything away from others  Has Disney not allowed FP's with MNSSHP tix for the past several years? They have even helped others add those FP's back that were lost in some cases this year.  They've sent very mixed messages from everything I've read.



Mixed messages yes, but the answers have little to do with what actually happens. The removal of the last day's fast passes is an automatic thing; it's the computer, not the cast members doing it. When it happened to me, even though I was assured by a CM it wouldn't, my party FPs were not able to be kept, and it was a difficult process to get the last day passes back in place. 

As it was explained to me, it's not about past years, the software has finally caught up and can know differentiate between party tickets and park tickets. And party tickets do not get fast passes.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

DisneyMom93 said:


> It states "if you've added a Theme Park ticket." The party ticket is not a theme park ticket.  It's a Special Event ticket.
> 
> The asterisk also states Valid theme park admission required.
> 
> From this email I don't think you could say FPs are attached to party tickets. I can see the confusion if someone doesn't pick up on "theme park ticket."



I replied to you on another thread, but I'll post here too in case not everyone reads the other.

Only one of the two emails even mentions "theme park ticket" but they are both confirmations only for party tickets. These are not cast member responses but direct emails sent from Disney to confirm party ticket purchases. If my passes are deleted and I can't get them re-instated, I'm not going to sweat it. I will explain to them how the wording of these emails seems to indicate that I should make fast passes for the ticket that the emails are confirmations for. Many guests are not seasoned visitors or members of the boards and therefore are unlikely to understand Disney's differentiation between a "theme park ticket" and a party ticket that allows access to a theme park during certain hours on a particular day, especially when the words "theme park ticket" are used on an email confirmation for a party ticket. Also, given that Disney is frequented by foreigners who have language differences, it is important for Disney to be precise in their communications and if they aren't allowing fast passes on party tickets, they shouldn't even bring up the words "fast pass" on party ticket emails if they don't want to cause confusion.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

magickingdomprincess said:


> Not sure what's behind your tone that I'm trying to take anything away from others  Has Disney not allowed FP's with MNSSHP tix for the past several years? They have even helped others add those FP's back that were lost in some cases this year.  They've sent very mixed messages from everything I've read.



Click on a user's profile. Then click "ignore". Ahhh. Much better.


----------



## FoxC63

MissMaryQC said:


> Mixed messages yes, but the answers have little to do with what actually happens. The removal of the last day's fast passes is an automatic thing; it's the computer, not the cast members doing it. When it happened to me, even though I was assured by a CM it wouldn't, my party FPs were not able to be kept, and it was a difficult process to get the last day passes back in place.
> 
> As it was explained to me, it's not about past years, the software has finally caught up and can know differentiate between party tickets and park tickets. And party tickets do not get fast passes.



Interesting, as some that only have MNSSHP tickets in their MDE have not experienced cancellation.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Farro said:


> You guys honestly, stop relying on what the cast member replies to you, as sad as that sounds. They truly don't know anything. If the system has been updated to now disallow fast passes to be made with party tickets, cast members on the phone etc., will be the last to know!
> 
> I'm thinking it's all going to come down to chance. Either the system "catches" you and deletes a day of fast passes, or it doesn't.
> 
> Good luck everybody!



These are replies from those in guest relations, though. Not low level phone CMs. These replies should be unified and consistent, not this wide array of different answers that everyone is getting.


----------



## Farro

DonaldDuck77 said:


> These are replies from those in guest relations, though. Not low level phone CMs. These replies should be unified and consistent, not this wide array of different answers that everyone is getting.



Sorry, but I think it's the same thing. They are obviously not aware of why it's happening, so that's why everyone is getting a different answer. Of course they shouldn't be answering if they don't really know the reason, but when has that ever stopped anyone!


----------



## MissMaryQC

FoxC63 said:


> Interesting, as some that only have MNSSHP tickets in their MDE have not experienced cancellation.



It's a crazy conundrum. Folks with party tickets before our dates have had no trouble. I'm not sure, but I think we got caught in it cause I had to make a change to our reservation.



DonaldDuck77 said:


> These are replies from those in guest relations, though. Not low level phone CMs. These replies should be unified and consistent, not this wide array of different answers that everyone is getting.



Some consistency would be nice! I've tried to get a straight answer from guest relations after our passes were dropped and I've gotten zero response.


----------



## FoxC63

Well I got another response:

Fri 7/28, 10:52 PM
Dear Kirk,

Let me first thank you for being so patient while we try to assist you in planning your time with us at the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party.  The information as provided by my fellow cast members is correct. Since there is no way to know how many guest will be in attendance on the day you have selected in advance, 4p.m entry is not guaranteed. * You can set up Fast Passes between 4p.m. and 7p.m. if they are available .* You can also use the app while in the park to monitor wait times of the attractions while enjoying the special parades and events happening that evening.

If you have questions or need further assistance, feel free to contact us.

Sincerely,
DaVenna Hikel


I believe FP's can be made on Party Tickets and what some are experiencing is a major glitch.  Glitches have been noticed since Party Tickets were on sale.  Dates were screwed up showing 2016 instead of 2017 as well as exact party dates.  By now these have been resolved but it took a while and created a lot of frustration.  This too is another glitch as some have reported issues others haven't.  One thing still standing are those who have MNSSHP tickets on a separate MDE account seem not to be affected also is the FP time starting at 4pm and not 3:30, 3:45, 3:55 but at 4pm.  Just an observation.  



DisneyMom93 said:


> Would the fact that you are taking advance FPs away from others that are entitled to them be reason enough?



Hmmm, this is sad to read considering the topic is clearly regarding FP's on Party Tickets and not trying to secure 6 FP's; three on a regular ticket and three on a party ticket which we all know isn't cool.

EDIT:  And @DonaldDuck77  "Click on a user's profile. Then click "ignore". Ahhh. Much better."  This doesn't help either.  We just need to work together like we have done since this thread first started.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I replied to you on another thread, but I'll post here too in case not everyone reads the other.
> 
> Only one of the two emails even mentions "theme park ticket" but they are both confirmations only for party tickets. These are not cast member responses but direct emails sent from Disney to confirm party ticket purchases. If my passes are deleted and I can't get them re-instated, I'm not going to sweat it. I will explain to them how the wording of these emails seems to indicate that I should make fast passes for the ticket that the emails are confirmations for. Many guests are not seasoned visitors or members of the boards and therefore are unlikely to understand Disney's differentiation between a "theme park ticket" and a party ticket that allows access to a theme park during certain hours on a particular day, especially when the words "theme park ticket" are used on an email confirmation for a party ticket. Also, given that Disney is frequented by foreigners who have language differences, it is important for Disney to be precise in their communications and if they aren't allowing fast passes on party tickets, they shouldn't even bring up the words "fast pass" on party ticket emails if they don't want to cause confusion.


I'm definitely not disagreeing with you.  It IS confusing.  

I saw "WDW Ticket Inquiries" on the top of one of the communications.  I thought it was an automated response to an inquiry you made.  Are you saying you got that just as a confirmation for your ticket purchase?  Maybe the automated system doesn't differentiate between ticket types.  ???

The one email that specifically mentions the MNSSHP tickets is the one that seems to say you also need a Theme Park ticket.  But they don't use the word "also" so....  I don't know.  

It's either a glitch in the system with the new update, or party guests just aren't entitled to FPs and the system update will enforce that.  Those can be the only two options, no?

I guess only time will tell.   But seriously, Disney needs to inform their CMs which it is because everyone is getting different answers and that's not right.  And I don't think incorrect CM responses, or poorly worded emails or TOS, is going to get anyone FPs if they aren't entitled to them.


----------



## kizmet311

I am really really really glad that I will not have this party FP issue.  It sounds like a nightmare. (I am actually going to MK the same day as MNSSHP, so I can just book my regular 3 FP all the way up to 7:00 and not have to worry about a day of FP getting dropped.)


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> EDIT:  And @DonaldDuck77  "Click on a user's profile. Then click "ignore". Ahhh. Much better."  This doesn't help either.  We just need to work together like we have done since this thread first started.



I'm all for working with those who want to help each other. But for my own sake (and possibly others), ignore is an available function that beats arguing.


----------



## DisneyMom93

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, this is sad to read considering the topic is clearly regarding FP's on Party Tickets and not trying to secure 6 FP's; three on a regular ticket and three on a party ticket which we all know isn't cool.



I was referring to booking and holding FPs with a party ticket IF we are NOT entitled to FPs with a party ticket, simply because the system allows it.  That is what I thought the person was asking.  And if that's the case, then I don't see a difference between getting 3 FPs you're not entitled to based on two tickets, vs 3 FPs you're not entitled to based on one ticket.

If they were simply asking if they should keep them until it's known for sure either way, then that is a different story.  I don't think anyone should cancel anything until it is known for sure.  Unless of course they do risk losing FPs they want on their last day.  Then I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

DisneyMom93 said:


> I'm definitely not disagreeing with you.  It IS confusing.
> 
> I saw "WDW Ticket Inquiries" on the top of one of the communications.  I thought it was an automated response to an inquiry you made.  Are you saying you got that just as a confirmation for your ticket purchase?  Maybe the automated system doesn't differentiate between ticket types.  ???
> 
> The one email that specifically mentions the MNSSHP tickets is the one that seems to say you also need a Theme Park ticket.  But they don't use the word "also" so....  I don't know.
> 
> It's either a glitch in the system with the new update, or party guests just aren't entitled to FPs and the system update will enforce that.  Those can be the only two options, no?
> 
> I guess only time will tell.   But seriously, Disney needs to inform their CMs which it is because everyone is getting different answers and that's not right.  And I don't think incorrect CM responses, or poorly worded emails or TOS, is going to get anyone FPs if they aren't entitled to them.



I agree that IF their new policy excludes party tickets from fast pass then likely nothing will get them back. I'm okay with that and I won't try to force the cast members into giving me fast passes that I'm not entitled to. They definitely do need to pay better attention to the communications they send out though.

In regards to the email from "WDW Ticket Inquiries," that was the confirmation email I was sent after purchasing my party tickets by phone. The other email I received right after I liked my tickets in MDE. I assumed that others would have ended up with similar emails after purchasing and linking their tickets. I have not actually made any inquiries about my tickets, those were just standard confirmation emails.


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I'm all for working with those who want to help each other. But for my own sake (and possibly others), ignore is an available function that beats arguing.



I think we're all so frustrated at Disney right now, you've been a major contributor since the start just hold on.


----------



## Farro

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I'm all for working with those who want to help each other. But for my own sake (and possibly others), ignore is an available function that beats arguing.



I think everyone answering is helping each other, even if peoples experiences are different. 

Don't understand people telling people to put others on ignore. This thread is for everyone, no need to make people feel unwelcome.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMom93 said:


> I was referring to booking and holding FPs with a party ticket IF we are NOT entitled to FPs with a party ticket, simply because the system allows it.  That is what I thought the person was asking.  And if that's the case, then I don't see a difference between getting 3 FPs you're not entitled to based on two tickets, vs 3 FPs you're not entitled to based on one ticket.
> 
> If they were simply asking if they should keep them until it's known for sure either way, then that is a different story.  I don't think anyone should cancel anything until it is known for sure.  Unless of course they do risk losing FPs they want on their last day.  Then I personally wouldn't risk it.



Here's the thing, Disney has NEVER stated at least in writing that FP's on Party Tickets are not allowed.  In fact many including myself have posted responses we received directly from Disney stating we can. Timing is a bit different, instead of 3ish now we can start at 4pm.  So no one is taking anything away from anyone.  It was just a harsh comment no matter what it's purpose or intent.  I'm not sure where or how the rumor started we couldn't make FP's on Party Tickets but it's not true.  Something else is in play here and the only way to define it is by calling it a glitch.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Farro said:


> I think everyone answering is helping each other, even if peoples experiences are different.
> 
> Don't understand people telling people to put others on ignore. This thread is for everyone, no need to make people feel unwelcome.



You are missing my point. Everyone is welcome. I apologize if I implied otherwise. Ignore is a function for a user's own reading pleasure, and does nothing to prevent anyone from posting any experiences and opinions.


----------



## FoxC63

Did anyone else see this:

Starting October 1st, 2017, The Magic Kingdom will be launching an all new tour called “Taste of The Magic Kingdom”.  While details are scarce right now, the new paid tour will take guests on a culinary tour through the popular snacks and dishes of the park. Disney is expected to announce the tour and the details of it sometime in the next month.

Seriously?!  Does it include the Boo To You Parade?!! LOL


----------



## DisneyMom93

FoxC63 said:


> Here's the thing, Disney has NEVER stated at least in writing that FP's on Party Tickets are not allowed.  In fact many including myself have posted responses we received directly from Disney stating we can. Timing is a bit different, instead of 3ish now we can start at 4pm.  So no one is taking anything away from anyone.  It was just a harsh comment no matter what it's purpose or intent.  I'm not sure where or how the rumor started we couldn't make FP's on Party Tickets but it's not true.  Something else is in play here and the only way to define it is by calling it a glitch.


Sorry, but purpose and intent do matter.  The conversation was about if Disney is removing FPs on party tickets NOW, not based on the past.  Context does matter.  

That being said, I replied, explained, and apologized for my "tone."


----------



## FoxC63

MissMaryQC said:


> *It's a crazy conundrum.*



Ha!  Love that!


----------



## DisneyMom93

FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone else see this:
> 
> Starting October 1st, 2017, The Magic Kingdom will be launching an all new tour called “Taste of The Magic Kingdom”.  While details are scarce right now, the new paid tour will take guests on a culinary tour through the popular snacks and dishes of the park. Disney is expected to announce the tour and the details of it sometime in the next month.
> 
> Seriously?!  Does it include the Boo To You Parade?!! LOL


I wonder if it includes eating all the popular snacks and dishes.  Wouldn't be a great look but don't touch tour.


----------



## DisneyMom93

FoxC63 said:


> Well I got another response:
> 
> 4p.m entry is not guaranteed. * You can set up Fast Passes between 4p.m. and 7p.m. *



So they allow you to book FPs, but can't guarantee you can get in to use them.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMom93 said:


> So they allow you to book FPs, but can't guarantee you can get in to use them.



LOL!!! So funny!


----------



## FoxC63

*25 more days until the First Halloween Party! 

Are you ready?*​


----------



## Mollymovacca

Shew wee y'all.... I'm getting a taste of hate and rudeness from so many posts here with all the FP drama going on! I think we should all take a step back and realize it's not a big deal! It's just a fast pass for a ride! If you feel like you don't want to risk loosing your last days FP then delete what you have booked for the party. You can always try to get more later! We are all going to a party and will have fun no matter if you get to use FP or not... um, hello Boo to you Parade and Happy Hallowishes!!  Maybe someone will even let a Sanderson sister put a spell on them! Let's keep pushing forward and being positive and hopefully Disney will sprinkle pixie dust on us all!! 

ps... IM GOING TO DISNEY IN 51 DAYS!!! Whooooo hooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Loraleelovesdisney

Thanks for this thread, all my questions were answered.


----------



## FoxC63

Mollymovacca said:


> Shew wee y'all.... I'm getting a taste of hate and rudeness from so many posts here with all the FP drama going on! I think we should all take a step back and realize it's not a big deal! It's just a fast pass for a ride! If you feel like you don't want to risk loosing your last days FP then delete what you have booked for the party. You can always try to get more later! We are all going to a party and will have fun no matter if you get to use FP or not... um, hello Boo to you Parade and Happy Hallowishes!!  Maybe someone will even let a Sanderson sister put a spell on them! Let's keep pushing forward and being positive and hopefully Disney will sprinkle pixie dust on us all!!
> 
> ps... IM GOING TO DISNEY IN 51 DAYS!!! Whooooo hooooooo!!!!!



Speaking of Sanderson Sister, I swore I read last year the Emporium had the Spell Book and guests were allowed to have pictures taken with it.  A CM's mother made the book.  Don't know if it's still around.  This is what it looks like, kinda cool!


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Did anyone else see this:
> 
> Starting October 1st, 2017, The Magic Kingdom will be launching an all new tour called “Taste of The Magic Kingdom”.  While details are scarce right now, the new paid tour will take guests on a culinary tour through the popular snacks and dishes of the park. Disney is expected to announce the tour and the details of it sometime in the next month.
> 
> Seriously?!  Does it include the Boo To You Parade?!! LOL




I saw the date and the fact that they have released the Epcot 35th merch and just though, yup you forgot about Halloween again. 

Also that tour, depending on the perks, as Kenny the Pirate commented, you could just do it yourself...


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> Does it include the Boo To You Parade?!! LOL


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Farro said:


> You guys honestly, stop relying on what the cast member replies to you, as sad as that sounds. They truly don't know anything. If the system has been updated to now disallow fast passes to be made with party tickets, cast members on the phone etc., will be the last to know!
> 
> I'm thinking it's all going to come down to chance. Either the system "catches" you and deletes a day of fast passes, or it doesn't.
> 
> Good luck everybody!



I know isn't it sad that the CM's on the phone and on the online chat as well pretty much know nothing. 
I'm taking my chances and keeping my FP+.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

FoxC63 said:


> Here's the thing, Disney has NEVER stated at least in writing that FP's on Party Tickets are not allowed.  In fact many including myself have posted responses we received directly from Disney stating we can. Timing is a bit different, instead of 3ish now we can start at 4pm.  So no one is taking anything away from anyone.  It was just a harsh comment no matter what it's purpose or intent.  I'm not sure where or how the rumor started we couldn't make FP's on Party Tickets but it's not true.  Something else is in play here and the only way to define it is by calling it a glitch.



My first FP+ starts at 3:15pm with just the party ticket so I'm "taking away". It overlaps into the 4pm hour so I don't see it as being unfair. If Disney no longer wants party tickets to have FP+ then they will stop me from using it.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> My first FP+ starts at 3:15pm with just the party ticket so I'm "taking away". It overlaps into the 4pm hour so I don't see it as being unfair. If Disney no longer wants party tickets to have FP+ then they will stop me from using it.



When is your party date?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

FoxC63 said:


> When is your party date?



September 1st.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> September 1st.



Well, we'll know for sure in 25 more days if you get to use them


----------



## HausofDisney

I'm going to the Halloween Party for the first time ever! *I love Halloween and I love Disney!!!* I'm beyond excited.


----------



## FoxC63

Let's try that again!  This Halloween stuff is from WDW Floral & Gifts new for 2017, what's missing is Goofy.  He is being offered I just cannot secure a picture of him.  



Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/home.do?rel=https://www.google.com/


----------



## FoxC63

HausofDisney said:


> I'm going to the Halloween Party for the first time ever! *I love Halloween and I love Disney!!!* I'm beyond excited.



Well then,  to the party!


----------



## King of Naboombu

Going to 1st party, was holding off on making FP but I made some today with party tickets which are under DW account. The rest of trip reservations are under my MDE and we're not connected. Also will have upgraded to APs a few days prior so not relying on just party ticket for admission around 3:30 PM. Can't imagine this being an issue.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Let's try that again!  This Halloween stuff is from WDW Floral & Gifts new for 2017, what's missing is Goofy.  He is being offered I just cannot secure a picture of him.
> 
> View attachment 257924
> 
> Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/home.do?rel=https://www.google.com/



What is Mickey wearing?  What is that from?  Minnie looks cute.  Are they suppose to be ghosts?  I get Pluto's costume.  Anyone?


----------



## lovingeire

Holy cow yall!  I haven't been on the boards in a bit because life has been busy, but my goodness there's a lot going on.  I know I quoted a bunch of stuff, but I feel like half of it is probably irrelevant by the time I got caught up!  LOL



DonaldDuck77 said:


> The removal of previous perk of 3 FP+ is not necessarily a deal breaker for everyone, but it is a serious loss in the stand alone value of the party ticket. (again, assuming this ends up being correct)



I would agree.  I paid $100.11 for my ticket for the 11/1 party.  A regular one day theme park ticket is $113.96 for the same day.  While I understand there are added experience for the five hours of party time, and we get in at 4pm "if capacity allows" . I really feel that the FastPass ability was added value to a ticket that costs roughly the same as a one day ticket.

Additionally I am using a 5 day military salute hopper so I can't cheaply add a day for some FastPasses if they elect not to give them to those with party tickets.



FoxC63 said:


> I totally agree.  Most people purchase just the party ticket or use only a party ticket to enter at 4pm.  The fact Disney isn't allowing FP's on a party ticket is annoyingly uncool considering the cost.



Perfectly stated.



Farro said:


> Okay go with me on this....we gave up on costumes for the party. But Disney bounding is much easier...
> I said before my hair is dark brown and curly with awesome natural gray streaks that are really noticeable when I wear it down. Soo....my dress I already planned on wearing, hair loose and curly, dark lipstick, find a little green lantern.
> 
> View attachment 255774 View attachment 255775 View attachment 255776
> Mother Gothel!
> 
> And I thought Micky could just wear a t-shirt that says "I'm Malicious, Mean and Scary"!!!   Would anyone get it? I would have to get the t-shirt made, but that's not hard. Can just get a brown one, close to the color of the character's outfit.
> 
> thoughts?



Love these!  So perfect!



anricat said:


> I decided to send a letter to Disney and express my displeasure at this FP situation. It's not like we're trying to circumvent the rules here or anything. Maybe if enough people write in about this "glitch" then that's all they will pass it off to be - a "glitch."
> 
> Alright, Disnerds, go forth and complain!



I will likely be expressing my displeasure at the situation as well. However I don't go until the last party and am really curious to see what happens with the first party, even though it appears those attending the August parties aren't having issues?



Disneymom1126 said:


> Clearly these were craft projects, but I think that's part of the fun for Halloween!



You did an amazing job!  Love them!



FoxC63 said:


> So instead of booking 3 FP as we have done in the past which could be the glitch some of you have been experiencing, just book 2 FP on your Party Ticket.



I am only planning on booking two FPs anyways so this plan works for me!


----------



## Donna3271

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> September 1st.


Me too, Sept 1!! My first MNSSHP!!! I am so excited!!!! I was able to make fastpasses really early (11:30 AM)! Even though we can't get in! We will just be arriving that day to Grand Floridian from the Disney Dream.

So excited!


----------



## pjtoadie

So we decided to go as Muppets. I'm going to be Fozzie, DW is Animal, DD9 is Gonzo, DD6 is Miss Piggy, and DS2 is Kermit. We're going to do more of a bounding thing than full fledged costumes. We're going 9/1 and are excited


----------



## Donna3271

pjtoadie said:


> So we decided to go as Muppets. I'm going to be Fozzie, DW is Animal, DD9 is Gonzo, DD6 is Miss Piggy, and DS2 is Kermit. We're going to do more of a bounding thing than full fledged costumes. We're going 9/1 and are excited


OMG! So cute! I hope to see all of you!!!


----------



## pjtoadie

Donna3271 said:


> OMG! So cute! I hope to see all of you!!!



Thanks! What are you going as?


----------



## anricat

Emboldened by some of the wing feedback I got earlier in this thread (that they were fine with wings during the party), we're going ahead with our fairy costumes! I started work on DDs wings today. She specifically wants to have the costume that Tink wears in _The Lost Treasure_. I'm going to be Vidia and my DH is such a good sport, he's going to be Bobble.


----------



## DisneyMom93

pjtoadie said:


> So we decided to go as Muppets. I'm going to be Fozzie, DW is Animal, DD9 is Gonzo, DD6 is Miss Piggy, and DS2 is Kermit. We're going to do more of a bounding thing than full fledged costumes. We're going 9/1 and are excited


OMG good choice!  Basically a green tee with lighter green felt triangles around the neckline is Kermit!

Will you post pics of the costumes/outfits?


----------



## DisneyMom93

anricat said:


> Emboldened by some of the wing feedback I got earlier in this thread (that they were fine with wings during the party), we're going ahead with our fairy costumes! I started work on DDs wings today. She specifically wants to have the costume that Tink wears in _The Lost Treasure_. I'm going to be Vidia and my DH is such a good sport, he's going to be Bobble.
> 
> View attachment 257952


NICE!!!


----------



## DisneyMom93

Donna3271 said:


> Me too, Sept 1!! My first MNSSHP!!! I am so excited!!!! I was able to make fastpasses really early (11:30 AM)! Even though we can't get in!



Congrats!  Very excited for you!  But why would you book FPs that you know you can't use?  Or was that a joke?


----------



## MissMaryQC

FoxC63 said:


> What is Mickey wearing?  What is that from?  Minnie looks cute.  Are they suppose to be ghosts?  I get Pluto's costume.  Anyone?



Are they maybe also skeletons? Just like dressed up?


----------



## pjtoadie

DisneyMom93 said:


> OMG good choice!  Basically a green tee with lighter green felt triangles around the neckline is Kermit!
> 
> Will you post pics of the costumes/outfits?



Thanks! Right, Kermit is super easy and the rest won't be too bad. Yeah I'm going to post pics


----------



## FoxC63

MissMaryQC said:


> Are they maybe also skeletons? Just like dressed up?



Hmmm, I’m thinking it’s a Haunted Mansion theme, Mickey is either the Organist Zeke Holloway or Alexander Nitrokoff (Steven) and Minnie is Madame Leota?


----------



## Donna3271

DisneyMom93 said:


> Congrats!  Very excited for you!  But why would you book FPs that you know you can't use?  Or was that a joke?


Oh no, I did not book it!! I was just mentioning that the website was allowing me to make them!!!


----------



## Donna3271

pjtoadie said:


> Thanks! What are you going as?


Argh! I don't know yet! I need something easy to pack! My daughters were thinking tutus and a cute Disney hat...


----------



## Tk0021

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> September 1st.


So is mine. My first fast pass is 3:30.


----------



## Tk0021

Donna3271 said:


> Me too, Sept 1!! My first MNSSHP!!! I am so excited!!!! I was able to make fastpasses really early (11:30 AM)! Even though we can't get in! We will just be arriving that day to Grand Floridian from the Disney Dream.
> 
> So excited!


Same here. 9/1 and out first party.


----------



## LadyRayado

I realized yesterday I'm 63 days from our party and have barely started on our costumes. I have the patterns and one cut of fabric so far. Yikes! I spent all yesterday buying the rest of our supplies including something from China which makes me nervous (shipping is supposed to be 15-20 days, fingers crossed). Plus we added another party, so I need to come up with simple costumes for that, too.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, I’m thinking it’s a Haunted Mansion theme, Mickey is either the Organist Zeke Holloway or Alexander Nitrokoff (Steven) and Minnie is Madame Leota?
> 
> View attachment 258043


I was thinking he looked like Dr. Facilier and a skeleton combined.  Minnie has the skeleton thing going on too.


----------



## Cluelyss

cwis said:


> I don't know if this has been posted already, I just read the last 20 pages without finding the info; I'm sharing if this might be of interest for others: when the Hallowishes Dessert Party dates have been announced, no parties were being hosted on August, 25th. This changed somewhere as we were able to secure reservations for that day.
> 
> For all those who have already been attending this party, do you know how the tables are assigned? Are the “better” tables assigned to those that book early? That check-in early?


Tables are not assigned, they are first come, first served. And not all tables have views that are created equal, so you'll want to arrive earlier than the check in time to line up. The best seats will be toward the back of the terrace, right against the railing. The farther back you are the more "centered" the show will be, relative to the castle. Just watch the overhang.


----------



## pjtoadie

Donna3271 said:


> Argh! I don't know yet! I need something easy to pack! My daughters were thinking tutus and a cute Disney hat...



That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Stuarotra

FoxC63 said:


> *25 more days until the First Halloween Party!
> 
> Are you ready?*​


I am so ready!!!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I have a question. I'm wondering if Disney allows people to dress up on Halloween day to go into the parks. I'm already doing the party but I'm not doing on Halloween night so I was wondering if they would let people do anything during the day in the parks and around the resorts. Nothing too outlandish mind you.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Cluelyss said:


> Tables are not assigned, they are first come, first served. And not all tables have views that are created equal, so you'll want to arrive earlier than the check in time to line up. The best seats will be toward the back of the terrace, right against the railing. The farther back you are the more "centered" the show will be, relative to the castle. Just watch the overhang.


On 10/31 last year tables were assigned for Hallowishes. Only know this cause the tables were insanely tight that night and we had to fight to get to ours.


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, I’m thinking it’s a Haunted Mansion theme, Mickey is either the Organist Zeke Holloway or Alexander Nitrokoff (Steven) and Minnie is Madame Leota?



I was thinking that they were reminiscent of a Day of the Dead theme, but I'm not sure how that relates to Disney...


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

So I've come up with a theory about the FP+ issue...
Has it only happened to those that have a Bounce Back offer and/or have modified their reservation in some way?


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Let's try that again!  This Halloween stuff is from WDW Floral & Gifts new for 2017, what's missing is Goofy.  He is being offered I just cannot secure a picture of him.
> 
> View attachment 257924
> 
> Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/home.do?rel=https://www.google.com/



Oh I love them! Can't afford to buy one though 



bethbuchall said:


> I was thinking that they were reminiscent of a Day of the Dead theme, but I'm not sure how that relates to Disney...



I was thinking Day of the Dead (little of a Dr Facilier influence too) - maybe inspired by the new movie Coco?


----------



## kizmet311

bethbuchall said:


> I was thinking that they were reminiscent of a Day of the Dead theme, but I'm not sure how that relates to Disney...



What about the new Pixar movie "Coco" that is coming out in November?  Had to google to remember the name of it, but the main character and his dog end up in the "Land of the Dead".


----------



## kizmet311

Bex258 said:


> Oh I love them! Can't afford to buy one though
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking Day of the Dead (little of a Dr Facilier influence too) - *maybe inspired by the new movie Coco*?



We posted that at the same time, lol.


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> We posted that at the same time, lol.



Great minds think alike 
This would make a great theme this year, as long as we don't loose the Sanderson sisters.


----------



## bethbuchall

Bex258 said:


> I was thinking Day of the Dead (little of a Dr Facilier influence too) - maybe inspired by the new movie Coco?





kizmet311 said:


> What about the new Pixar movie "Coco" that is coming out in November?  Had to google to remember the name of it, but the main character and his dog end up in the "Land of the Dead".



I can't believe I forgot about Coco! And I did originally think Dr. Facilier when I first saw Mickey, but then Minnie looked dressed for Day of the Dead.


----------



## rebeccadunham

Question about tickets for MNSSHP.  We're planning on spending the day at a waterpark (Me, husband, MIL, 9 year old daughter and 4 year old daughter). Our plan is for me, my husband, and our 9 year old to head to MNSSHP after the waterpark while my MIL returns to our hotel with our 4 year old.  We think our 4 year old will be exhausted and will not enjoy the party.  My concern is that if my 4 year old refuses to stay with MIL and my husband or I have to stay with her instead are tickets transferable?  Can we swap out which adult goes to the party?  Is it risky to wait until the day before to get tickets (planning on the Oct 1st date)?  What would others do in this situation?


----------



## AngelDisney

rebeccadunham said:


> Question about tickets for MNSSHP.  We're planning on spending the day at a waterpark (Me, husband, MIL, 9 year old daughter and 4 year old daughter). Our plan is for me, my husband, and our 9 year old to head to MNSSHP after the waterpark while my MIL returns to our hotel with our 4 year old.  We think our 4 year old will be exhausted and will not enjoy the party.  My concern is that if my 4 year old refuses to stay with MIL and my husband or I have to stay with her instead are tickets transferable?  Can we swap out which adult goes to the party?  Is it risky to wait until the day before to get tickets (planning on the Oct 1st date)?  What would others do in this situation?


You should be able to reassign the party ticket before using it for party admission as long as the MDE App or Site does not go down. 

Edited: the hard tickets are ticket media for you to access the party entitlements. If you have MBs, you don't need the hard tickets as long as the tickets are linked to your MDE.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I was thinking he looked like Dr. Facilier and a skeleton combined.  Minnie has the skeleton thing going on too.



So true!  Good point!


----------



## FoxC63

disneydreamer781 said:


> I have a question. I'm wondering if Disney allows people to dress up on Halloween day to go into the parks. I'm already doing the party but I'm not doing on Halloween night so I was wondering if they would let people do anything during the day in the parks and around the resorts. Nothing too outlandish mind you.



No the policy does not change for Halloween Day.  Adults can wear costumes at 4pm and kids all day long.


----------



## FoxC63

I totally forgot about the Coco movie!


----------



## mamapenguin

I'm confused. I have party tickets, but e-tickets(printed from email). They are linked to my MDE and I have FP+ booked. Will they give me hard tickets at the gate or will I need to go to a ticket booth? I would rather not go to a ticket booth if I can help it. TIA


----------



## FoxC63

So has everyone signed up on the Official 2017 MNSSHP Guest List Thread?   So far there are more guests attending the August party than on Halloween Night!  Very interesting!  September 1st party is looking the busiest! 

On the Official August 2017 Countdown Thread ~ Feeling hot, hot, hot!!! many are packing up and heading out!



EDIT:  I did drop them a line asking if they could post photos of any Halloween Merchandise at the parks!


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> So has everyone signed up on the Official 2017 MNSSHP Guest List Thread?   So far there are more guests attending the August party than on Halloween Night!  Very interesting!  *September 1st party is looking the busiest!  *



LOL, I'm going on Sept 1st. It's Labor day weekend. Only a month away.  More than halfway done with our Haunted Mansion costumes. 

Also, I appreciate everyone that has been posting their experiences with their FPs and encourage everyone to continue sharing information.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> LOL, I'm going on Sept 1st. It's Labor day weekend. Only a month away.  More than halfway done with our Haunted Mansion costumes.
> 
> Also, I appreciate everyone that has been posting their experiences with their FPs and encourage everyone to continue sharing information.



I see you checked in!  Excellent costume ideas please post photos!


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> I'm confused. I have party tickets, but e-tickets(printed from email). They are linked to my MDE and I have FP+ booked. Will they give me hard tickets at the gate or will I need to go to a ticket booth? I would rather not go to a ticket booth if I can help it. TIA



If they're showing up in you MDE account you're all set to go, but do yourself a favor and bring the printed voucher with you and the method of payment Just in Case!

EDIT:  I will add if you want the plastic party ticket for scrapbooking or as a memento you will need to exchange.  This can be done at your WDW resort, Disney Springs or at Guest Services.  Here's what they might look like:
 Surprisingly nothing special.


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> I see you checked in!  Excellent costume ideas please post photos!


I need to finish my DD's skirt and get my white apron and then I'll post.


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> If they're showing up in you MDE account you're all set to go, but do yourself a favor and bring the printed voucher with you and the method of payment Just in Case!
> 
> EDIT:  I will add if you want the plastic party ticket for scrapbooking or as a memento you will need to exchange.  This can be done at your WDW resort, Disney Springs or at Guest Services.  Here's what they might look like:
> View attachment 258159 Surprisingly nothing special.


How do I access our FP+? Through the App? 
I'm A DL AP holder, but I have very little FP+ experience. On Spring break we had plastic tickets. TIA


----------



## Donna3271

anricat said:


> Emboldened by some of the wing feedback I got earlier in this thread (that they were fine with wings during the party), we're going ahead with our fairy costumes! I started work on DDs wings today. She specifically wants to have the costume that Tink wears in _The Lost Treasure_. I'm going to be Vidia and my DH is such a good sport, he's going to be Bobble.
> 
> View attachment 257952


My goodness! Boy, are you talented! I would love to see the finished costume!!! Can you post?


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> How do I access our FP+? Through the App?
> I'm A DL AP holder, but I have very little FP+ experience. On Spring break we had plastic tickets. TIA



They should be loaded into your MDE account when your window opens.  Your Magic Band is all you need to access them.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

FoxC63 said:


> So has everyone signed up on the Official 2017 MNSSHP Guest List Thread?   So far there are more guests attending the August party than on Halloween Night!  Very interesting!  September 1st party is looking the busiest!
> 
> On the Official August 2017 Countdown Thread ~ Feeling hot, hot, hot!!! many are packing up and heading out!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I did drop them a line asking if they could post photos of any Halloween Merchandise at the parks!



Yep I'm signed up on September 1st lol. 
People on other forums were saying "I can't imagine many people would go to a Halloween party Labor Day weekend" um you don't know Disney fans lol.


----------



## kizmet311

FoxC63 said:


> So has everyone signed up on the Official 2017 MNSSHP Guest List Thread?   So far there are more guests attending the August party than on Halloween Night!  Very interesting!  September 1st party is looking the busiest!
> 
> On the Official August 2017 Countdown Thread ~ Feeling hot, hot, hot!!! many are packing up and heading out!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I did drop them a line asking if they could post photos of any Halloween Merchandise at the parks!



I haven't yet, guess I should hop over and sign my name!


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Yep I'm signed up on September 1st lol.
> People on other forums were saying "I can't imagine many people would go to a Halloween party Labor Day weekend" um you don't know Disney fans lol.



Great costume ideas!  Planning on posting pictures?


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

I have a question concerning party tickets. I purchased mine over a month ago and had them mailed (as well as linked them on MDE). I never really looked too close at the hard cards until today though. We have a party of 6, including an infant. I bought the tickets over the phone and made sure to mention the infant. He's not listed on the mailed receipt and we didn't receive a hard ticket for him. 

I'm assuming since he's an infant and free that we don't actually need to show anything to get him in the parks, right? I just figured he would at least have been listed on the receipt as "infant-no charge" or something like that for numbers purposes since he is on our other receipts/ confirmations for other special events. 

Anyone else going with an infant: is your infant listed on your confirmation?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

FoxC63 said:


> Great costume ideas!  Planning on posting pictures?



Maybe. Haven't decided yet lol.


----------



## LadyRayado

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I have a question concerning party tickets. I purchased mine over a month ago and had them mailed (as well as linked them on MDE). I never really looked too close at the hard cards until today though. We have a party of 6, including an infant. I bought the tickets over the phone and made sure to mention the infant. He's not listed on the mailed receipt and we didn't receive a hard ticket for him.
> 
> I'm assuming since he's an infant and free that we don't actually need to show anything to get him in the parks, right? I just figured he would at least have been listed on the receipt as "infant-no charge" or something like that for numbers purposes since he is on our other receipts/ confirmations for other special events.
> 
> Anyone else going with an infant: is your infant listed on your confirmation?



He's free, and no - no listing or confirmation is needed.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I have a question concerning party tickets. I purchased mine over a month ago and had them mailed (as well as linked them on MDE). I never really looked too close at the hard cards until today though. We have a party of 6, including an infant. I bought the tickets over the phone and made sure to mention the infant. He's not listed on the mailed receipt and we didn't receive a hard ticket for him.
> 
> I'm assuming since he's an infant and free that we don't actually need to show anything to get him in the parks, right? I just figured he would at least have been listed on the receipt as "infant-no charge" or something like that for numbers purposes since he is on our other receipts/ confirmations for other special events.
> 
> Anyone else going with an infant: is your infant listed on your confirmation?



Children under 3 do not need a ticket and would not receive ticket media nor be listed on a receipt for ticket media. 
There should be no issue entering the park with the infant.


----------



## FoxC63

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I have a question concerning party tickets. I purchased mine over a month ago and had them mailed (as well as linked them on MDE). I never really looked too close at the hard cards until today though. We have a party of 6, including an infant. I bought the tickets over the phone and made sure to mention the infant. He's not listed on the mailed receipt and we didn't receive a hard ticket for him.
> 
> I'm assuming since he's an infant and free that we don't actually need to show anything to get him in the parks, right? I just figured he would at least have been listed on the receipt as "infant-no charge" or something like that for numbers purposes since he is on our other receipts/ confirmations for other special events.
> 
> Anyone else going with an infant: is your infant listed on your confirmation?



Infants are free, not to worry you'll be just fine bringing him in.


----------



## Stitch813

Does they have times for Lady Carlotta at the mansion or is it just luck to see her when she's out.  Really hoping to watch her act


----------



## FoxC63

Stitch813 said:


> Does they have times for Lady Carlotta at the mansion or is it just luck to see her when she's out.  Really hoping to watch her act



Yes specific times.  This was 2016:  Hours: 7:15 p.m. - 10:15 p.m. / 10:45 p.m. - 11:35 p.m.
It's posted on my planning thread on [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587124"]Post #6[/URL]


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

@FoxC63 @LadyRayado @Queen of the WDW Scene

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure since it would really suck to get there and be told he can't enter.


----------



## Stitch813

FoxC63 said:


> Yes specific times.  This was 2016:  Hours: 7:15 p.m. - 10:15 p.m. / 10:45 p.m. - 11:35 p.m.
> It's posted on my planning thread on Post #6


Thank you!!


----------



## FoxC63

*Great to see how sending emails to Disney does work! * 

On the Official Star Wars thread enough people complained about Tour Groups getting the upper hand on Dessert Guests.  Thanks to the many responses Disney changed their policy and now everyone is treated equally.  Link:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-at-dhs-galactic-spectacular-dessert-party-galactic-nights-launch-bay-jt.3439569/page-764#post-57975264"]Official Star Wars at DHS Post #15280[/URL]


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> *Great to see how sending emails to Disney does work! *
> 
> On the Official Star Wars thread enough people complained about Tour Groups getting the upper hand on Dessert Guests.  Thanks to the many responses Disney changed their policy and now everyone is treated equally.  Link:
> Official Star Wars at DHS Post #15280



Now we will just have to wait and see if pro-party ticket FP+ people or more day guest (anti-party ticket FP+ people) have been more "influential" with their emails.


----------



## cwis

Cluelyss said:


> Tables are not assigned, they are first come, first served. And not all tables have views that are created equal, so you'll want to arrive earlier than the check in time to line up. The best seats will be toward the back of the terrace, right against the railing. The farther back you are the more "centered" the show will be, relative to the castle. Just watch the overhang.



Thank you for that helpful tip! We'll try to get in as early as we possibly can. After hunting for candies around MK, we'll want some rest, and there seem to be so many desserts to try at this event that we'll want to allow some time to possibly eat them all. 



FeralCatRogue said:


> On 10/31 last year tables were assigned for Hallowishes. Only know this cause the tables were insanely tight that night and we had to fight to get to ours.



That's good to know that, sometimes, tables are pre-assigned, and that the actual capacity of that event varies based on the expected attendance of the night. 
I wouldn't be surprised if Auguest 25th is one of the less busy Hallowishes night though!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Tickets came in the mail today


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Disneymom1126 said:


> Tickets came in the mail today


Got mine in the mail today a well.


----------



## HausofDisney

Is it known how many tickets are sold for the Halloween parties before they are considered "sold out"?


----------



## FoxC63

HausofDisney said:


> Is it known how many tickets are sold for the Halloween parties before they are considered "sold out"?



Nope!  Disney has never released this information to the public - ever!


----------



## mesaboy2

HausofDisney said:


> Is it known how many tickets are sold for the Halloween parties before they are considered "sold out"?



Most estimates are in the neighborhood of 30K-35K, but no one here knows for sure.


----------



## sharonabe

FoxC63 said:


> If they're showing up in you MDE account you're all set to go, but do yourself a favor and bring the printed voucher with you and the method of payment Just in Case!
> 
> EDIT:  I will add if you want the plastic party ticket for scrapbooking or as a memento you will need to exchange.  This can be done at your WDW resort, Disney Springs or at Guest Services.  Here's what they might look like:
> View attachment 258159 Surprisingly nothing special.





FoxC63 said:


> There's no need to "turn in your party tickets" it's not an exchange program.  You simply show them the ticket and they give you a wrist band.



So, "not an exchange program," but you will "need to exchange."  Funny how words can trip you up, isn't it?


----------



## FoxC63

sharonabe said:


> So, "not an exchange program," but you will "need to exchange."  Funny how words can trip you up, isn't it?



Haha! I see what you did there!  But I do think you have to give them your paper voucher to receive the plastic party ticket but not to secure a wristband. Ha!  You funny!


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Now we will just have to wait and see if pro-party ticket FP+ people or more day guest (anti-party ticket FP+ people) have been more "influential" with their emails.



Honestly I haven't seen many here post their email concerns about MNSSHP FP's.  A few yes, but I think most are in the "wait and see" but that could be a huge mistake.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

This just in! I have learned of a new character meet and greet coming to this year's MNSSHP! Moana will be meeting guests in Adventureland during this year's event, per SpectroBros on WDWMagic. Stay tuned for further details, including exactly where she will be meeting and a confirmation.
Source: http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...her-mnsshp-changes.929860/page-8#post-7834049


----------



## HookPan

Any idea when they will release the official information? We are a family of some major Monster Inc. fans and are super excited to get to see them at the dance party. Hoping it is still happening this year.


----------



## FoxC63

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> This just in! I have learned of a new character meet and greet coming to this year's MNSSHP! Moana will be meeting guests in Adventureland during this year's event, per SpectroBros on WDWMagic. Stay tuned for further details, including exactly where she will be meeting and a confirmation.
> Source: http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...her-mnsshp-changes.929860/page-8#post-7834049



Interesting... that you went to the Dark Side to secure this sweet morsel!  Ha!  Good on you and thanks for the link.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

FoxC63 said:


> Interesting... that you went to the Dark Side to secure this sweet morsel!  Ha!  Good on you and thanks for the link.


----------



## FoxC63

HookPan said:


> Any idea when they will release the official information? We are a family of some major Monster Inc. fans and are super excited to get to see them at the dance party. Hoping it is still happening this year.



Maybe one to two days before the first party.


----------



## DisneyMom93

LongLiveRafiki said:


> @FoxC63 @LadyRayado @Queen of the WDW Scene
> 
> Thanks! I just wanted to make sure since it would really suck to get there and be told he can't enter.


Just say he's part of your costume!


----------



## waydownunder

FoxC63 said:


> So has everyone signed up on the Official 2017 MNSSHP Guest List Thread?   So far there are more guests attending the August party than on Halloween Night!  Very interesting!  September 1st party is looking the busiest!
> 
> On the Official August 2017 Countdown Thread ~ Feeling hot, hot, hot!!! many are packing up and heading out!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:  I did drop them a line asking if they could post photos of any Halloween Merchandise at the parks!


Just did it.


----------



## Travelgrrl

anricat said:


> I started work on DDs wings today.



Those... those are some magical wings!  You twisted WIRE to make those?!  WOW!



FoxC63 said:


> Infants are free, not to worry you'll be just fine bringing him in.



Just bring an extra large treat bag and safely store baby in it until you enter the park.


----------



## Travelgrrl

HookPan said:


> Any idea when they will release the official information? We are a family of some major Monster Inc. fans and are super excited to get to see them at the dance party. Hoping it is still happening this year.



Just thought I'd toss out this photos of my sister at a previous MNSSHP Monsters Inc dance party. (She's dressed as a Tower of Terror maid.)  
  

Nota bene: We are in our 50's!


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> Tables are not assigned, they are first come, first served. And not all tables have views that are created equal, so you'll want to arrive earlier than the check in time to line up. The best seats will be toward the back of the terrace, right against the railing. The farther back you are the more "centered" the show will be, relative to the castle. Just watch the overhang.


Trying to figure out FP+ in conjunction with checking-in for the dessert party and a 4:30pm ADR. I will be using regular ticket media to enter MK earlier than the party ticket allows. How much earlier than the 4pm dessert party check-in time do you recommend? Also wondering if we need our MNSSHP wristbands prior to checking-in for the dessert party if we're already in MK?

ETA: I just re-read the Disney World page. It states "Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle" Could this be another change from previous years like the removal of the parade or does this mean based on check-in time?


----------



## AngelDisney

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> This just in! I have learned of a new character meet and greet coming to this year's MNSSHP! Moana will be meeting guests in Adventureland during this year's event, per SpectroBros on WDWMagic. Stay tuned for further details, including exactly where she will be meeting and a confirmation.
> Source: http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...her-mnsshp-changes.929860/page-8#post-7834049


DD just asked about Moana and I told her that Moana was gone. She would be thrilled to know about the good news. Now I have to revise my party plan.


----------



## mickey1968

Bex258 said:


> Forgot to ask, anyone who has done just a dessert at a table service how much time should I realistically schedule in my party? I have 9:30pm at BOG and I wanted to catch the fireworks (I don't need a good spot I would have seen it in the previous party).


I watched the Happy Hallowishes fireworks from in back by the carrousel one year and it was awesome. A lot of the fireworks will be behind you over Beast's Castle. It is a fun alternative only if you have seen them properly from the Hub or know you will later.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Just messaged Disney some pretty direct and un-sugarcoated questions. We shall see what response I get back lol.


----------



## Lesley Wake

AngelDisney said:


> DD just asked about Moana and I told her that Moana was gone. She would be thrilled to know about the good news. Now I have to revise my party plan.


Don't tell her until it's absolutely confirmed! Or maybe not until you're in line for her and totally surprise her!


----------



## AngelDisney

Lesley Wake said:


> Don't tell her until it's absolutely confirmed! Or maybe not until you're in line for her and totally surprise her!


Good idea! Don't want to disappoint her just in case.


----------



## pjtoadie

Well I just made my FP selections from 3:20-5:20. All I have is party tickets on my MDE. We'll see if they actually stay and not get deleted....


----------



## Bex258

AngelDisney said:


> DD just asked about Moana and I told her that Moana was gone. She would be thrilled to know about the good news. Now I have to revise my party plan.



I'm making a plan with her just in case. I'm thinking she'd have a long line so I'll meet her first on the second party. Not sure if that will throw my plans off though.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I really hope that the Moana rumour is true. My DD has been desperate to meet her. But I'm not going to tell her until I see it on the park map /  info!! 

Claire


----------



## DisneyMom93

AngelDisney said:


> Good idea! Don't want to disappoint her just in case.


How is your daughter with surprises? Would she want something Moana themed with her when she meets her? My daughter would have wanted her Moana doll, or shirt etc and would have been upset if she wasn't "prepared." Just a thought.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

I'm having trouble deciding what we should wear. It'll be me & my 3 daughters. We've done MVMCP 4 times but this will be our first MNSSHP. I'm trying not to spend a ton of $$$ on something they will only wear once (and also NOT wear for Halloween at home, as they all want to be something different, non-Disney, and non-coordinating). BUT, I want us to coordinate -- for pictures. 

I'm trying to decide if we should go for a Halloween theme -- orange/black -- or actual costumes -- was thinking of Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella, & Cinderella. Obviously the Halloween theme would be cheaper. Also, this trip is a surprise, so I can't ask for their input. 

Will we feel left out if we aren't in full blown costume?


----------



## Travelgrrl

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Will we feel left out if we aren't in full blown costume?



No, you'll feel right at home in fun T-shirts or Disneybounding outfits!  I do feel a bit sad for those in just plain clothes, as so many people are dressed up, and it adds something to the party to join them!


----------



## Capang

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> I'm having trouble deciding what we should wear. It'll be me & my 3 daughters. We've done MVMCP 4 times but this will be our first MNSSHP. I'm trying not to spend a ton of $$$ on something they will only wear once (and also NOT wear for Halloween at home, as they all want to be something different, non-Disney, and non-coordinating). BUT, I want us to coordinate -- for pictures.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if we should go for a Halloween theme -- orange/black -- or actual costumes -- was thinking of Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella, & Cinderella. Obviously the Halloween theme would be cheaper. Also, this trip is a surprise, so I can't ask for their input.
> 
> Will we feel left out if we aren't in full blown costume?


We are also doing a surprise trip. My daughter knows about the parties but thinks maybe we will go next year. I asked her if she ever went to one what would she want to be and she gave several ideas. Would you be able to ask your kids something like that or would they suspect something? We are also on a tight budget so we are doing costumes on the cheap.


----------



## AngelDisney

DisneyMom93 said:


> How is your daughter with surprises? Would she want something Moana themed with her when she meets her? My daughter would have wanted her Moana doll, or shirt etc and would have been upset if she wasn't "prepared." Just a thought.


Thanks for the thoughtful suggestions! DD is 20 now! Lol!! I have raised her with Disney well. I was surprised to hear her requesting BOG and Moana myself! She was never into princesses. Parenting is such a roller coaster ride full of surprises!!


----------



## DisneyMom93

AngelDisney said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful suggestions! DD is 20 now! Lol!! I have raised her with Disney well. I was surprised to hear her requesting BOG and Moana myself! She was never into princesses. Parenting is such a roller coaster ride full of surprises!!


Oh!  

That's awesome though.  My kids are still younger, but we are hoping for the same no matter what their age!  All our extended family is the same way.  Heck I'm "over" 20 and want BOG and Moana myself!


----------



## MissMaryQC

I know most of y'all are "wait and see" on the FP thing but I got some new info, or confirmations rather, as well as an interesting glitch. 

So, I lost my last day passes and had to drop my party day passes to get them back. I emailed Guest Services, and rather than emailing me back they called me. CM's name is Audra and she's awesome. I was able to re-book, based on availability, FPs for our party day. I could only get two of the ones we had originally wanted. But I was assured they'd stick and I shouldn't lose my passes for our last day either.

Audra did assure me this year will be the last time passes for these events will be available; the system has updated and can now recognize the difference between park tickets and party tickets. Exceptions are being made, and not everyone is being flagged this year, but in the future passes on special event tickets will not be available; a regular park pass must be used to book FP.

There it is! I'm back to having 5 days of Fast passes, but not without some serious time and effort. On to coffee cup number three this morning.


----------



## Travelgrrl

AngelDisney said:


> Parenting is such a roller coaster ride full of surprises!!



When I invited my 27 year old daughter to join our big family trip this fall (she came with the last time a mass of us went) she said: "I'd rather have knives shoved under my fingernails".  She'd rather go to Paris.

Kids!  You never know what their reaction will be.


----------



## Travelgrrl

MissMaryQC said:


> Audra did assure me this year will be the last time passes for these events will be available; the system has updated and can now recognize the difference between park tickets and party tickets. Exceptions are being made, and not everyone is being flagged this year, but in the future passes on special event tickets will not be available.



Well, glad they're making things clear as mud for partygoers this year! Apparently Disney's operating on the "Squeaky Wheel Gets The Grease" (or FP!) principle.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

MissMaryQC said:


> I know most of y'all are "wait and see" on the FP thing but I got some new info, or confirmations rather, as well as an interesting glitch.
> 
> So, I lost my last day passes and had to drop my party day passes to get them back. I emailed Guest Services, and rather than emailing me back they called me. CM's name is Audra and she's awesome. I was able to re-book, based on availability, FPs for our party day. I could only get two of the ones we had originally wanted. But I was assured they'd stick and I shouldn't lose my passes for our last day either.
> 
> Audra did assure me this year will be the last time passes for these events will be available; the system has updated and can now recognize the difference between park tickets and party tickets. Exceptions are being made, and not everyone is being flagged this year, but in the future passes on special event tickets will not be available; a regular park pass must be used to book FP.
> 
> There it is! I'm back to having 5 days of Fast passes, but not without some serious time and effort. On to coffee cup number three this morning.



And unless they actually say something publicly, most will go through the same thing next year, and after that until it becomes the new norm. I expect party tickets won't drop in price with the loss of this perk.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

MissMaryQC said:


> I know most of y'all are "wait and see" on the FP thing but I got some new info, or confirmations rather, as well as an interesting glitch.
> 
> So, I lost my last day passes and had to drop my party day passes to get them back. I emailed Guest Services, and rather than emailing me back they called me. CM's name is Audra and she's awesome. I was able to re-book, based on availability, FPs for our party day. I could only get two of the ones we had originally wanted. But I was assured they'd stick and I shouldn't lose my passes for our last day either.
> 
> Audra did assure me this year will be the last time passes for these events will be available; the system has updated and can now recognize the difference between park tickets and party tickets. Exceptions are being made, and not everyone is being flagged this year, but in the future passes on special event tickets will not be available; a regular park pass must be used to book FP.
> 
> There it is! I'm back to having 5 days of Fast passes, but not without some serious time and effort. On to coffee cup number three this morning.


Thanks for sharing, sorry you had to go through all that.  But I'm glad you got some of it back.  You state that she said that not everyone is being flagged......did she state how people are being chosen to be flagged or why you were one of the "lucky" few?


----------



## DisneyMom93

MissMaryQC said:


> I know most of y'all are "wait and see" on the FP thing but I got some new info, or confirmations rather, as well as an interesting glitch.
> 
> So, I lost my last day passes and had to drop my party day passes to get them back. I emailed Guest Services, and rather than emailing me back they called me. CM's name is Audra and she's awesome. I was able to re-book, based on availability, FPs for our party day. I could only get two of the ones we had originally wanted. But I was assured they'd stick and I shouldn't lose my passes for our last day either.
> 
> Audra did assure me this year will be the last time passes for these events will be available; the system has updated and can now recognize the difference between park tickets and party tickets. Exceptions are being made, and not everyone is being flagged this year, but in the future passes on special event tickets will not be available; a regular park pass must be used to book FP.
> 
> There it is! I'm back to having 5 days of Fast passes, but not without some serious time and effort. On to coffee cup number three this morning.


Even though I personally don't think it's fair for party guests to get FPs during regular park hours, I think it's fair that they allow party guests who already purchased party tickets and booked FPs to keep them. I know they can change it mid-year based on TOS, but it wasn't fair for them to pull the rug (or magic carpet) out from under guests like they are. I think they figure most people will just accept it. The ones that question it, or fight for their FPs, get them anyway.

I question why people with MK tickets for the day wouldn't also be entitled to 3 FPs from 4-6:30pm with their party tickets. Doesn't seem fair. They paid the same money for their party tickets. But they don't get the same courtesy. I guess that's part of the reason they are changing it. Fairness to all.


----------



## camnhan

So will the first party in Aug be when they release maps/times for parades and such? Just trying to get a bit of an idea of what we are doing during the party. Have been watching the first thread for times and just wondering


----------



## camnhan

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> I'm having trouble deciding what we should wear. It'll be me & my 3 daughters. We've done MVMCP 4 times but this will be our first MNSSHP. I'm trying not to spend a ton of $$$ on something they will only wear once (and also NOT wear for Halloween at home, as they all want to be something different, non-Disney, and non-coordinating). BUT, I want us to coordinate -- for pictures.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if we should go for a Halloween theme -- orange/black -- or actual costumes -- was thinking of Lady Tremaine, Anastasia, Drizella, & Cinderella. Obviously the Halloween theme would be cheaper. Also, this trip is a surprise, so I can't ask for their input.
> 
> Will we feel left out if we aren't in full blown costume?


We won't be doing costumes because my DH and DS are dud's....however I am having special shirts made because it will be my DS actual birthday the night we go so will be a mix of halloween theme and happy birthday! I have doing a lot of pinterest searching for ideas!


----------



## AngelDisney

camnhan said:


> So will the first party in Aug be when they release maps/times for parades and such? Just trying to get a bit of an idea of what we are doing during the party. Have been watching the first thread for times and just wondering


Last year the first party was on September 2 and the map was released on August 30. This year's map and schedule would probably be released around August 22 I guess.


----------



## stickeymouse

DisneyMom93 said:


> Even though I personally don't think it's fair for party guests to get FPs during regular park hours, I think it's fair that they allow party guests who already purchased party tickets and booked FPs to keep them. I know they can change it mid-year based on TOS, but it wasn't fair for them to pull the rug (or magic carpet) out from under guests like they are. I think they figure most people will just accept it. The ones that question it, or fight for their FPs, get them anyway.
> 
> I question why people with MK tickets for the day wouldn't also be entitled to 3 FPs from 4-6:30pm with their party tickets. Doesn't seem fair. They paid the same money for their party tickets. But they don't get the same courtesy. I guess that's part of the reason they are changing it. Fairness to all.


You took the words right out of my mouth. I agree, 100%!


----------



## MissMaryQC

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Thanks for sharing, sorry you had to go through all that.  But I'm glad you got some of it back.  You state that she said that not everyone is being flagged......did she state how people are being chosen to be flagged or why you were one of the "lucky" few?



She couldn't share that info with me, cause she's not sure herself. She did agree that it may have to do with changes I made to my reservation, that doing so may have sort of reset my reservation, making the system aware of it somehow. We talked for a while, she was very nice.



DisneyMom93 said:


> Even though I personally don't think it's fair for party guests to get FPs during regular park hours, I think it's fair that they allow party guests who already purchased party tickets and booked FPs to keep them. I know they can change it mid-year based on TOS, but it wasn't fair for them to pull the rug (or magic carpet) out from under guests like they are. I think they figure most people will just accept it. The ones that question it, or fight for their FPs, get them anyway.
> 
> I question why people with MK tickets for the day wouldn't also be entitled to 3 FPs from 4-6:30pm with their party tickets. Doesn't seem fair. They paid the same money for their party tickets. But they don't get the same courtesy. I guess that's part of the reason they are changing it. Fairness to all.



Audra made it seem like party guests were never supposed to get FPs, they were on,y able to get them cause The computer couldn't tell the difference between party tickets and park tickets in your acccount, but now it can. 




DonaldDuck77 said:


> And unless they actually say something publicly, most will go through the same thing next year, and after that until it becomes the new norm. I expect party tickets won't drop in price with the loss of this perk.



Agreed. This will be troublesome cause they likely will not make an actual statement, cause apparently FP wasn't part of the parties, ever. Just happens that the software is finally caught up to "sto" the use of FP n a party ticket. I doubt we'll see a price drop on much at Disney ever.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

DonaldDuck77 said:


> And unless they actually say something publicly, most will go through the same thing next year, and after that until it becomes the new norm. I expect party tickets won't drop in price with the loss of this perk.


I don't beleive though it was ever meant to be a perk. It was always said the perk was that during the 7 to midnight portion you would not need fast passes. I think we all were just lucky for years and now the luck has ended.


----------



## Epcot82Guy

The FP issue is interesting.  Though, I'll admit, the ONLY reason we bought them at the price they are at was to get access to the park with that FP "perk" (albeit unintended, haha).  It will sadly be our only day at MK, so it helped maximize time vs. a normal day.

Anyway, two questions for a first time party goer!

1.  For the Horseman, I keep hearing different things.   Does he ride at the posted parade time, then the parade is behind?   Or, is he prior?   (i.e. if it's an 11:15pm parade, does he ride at 11:00pm or 11:15pm?)

2.  How does the 4pm entry work with the costumes?   Are the normal day costume rules for adults relaxed for party goers arriving at 4pm vs. 7pm?


----------



## Travelgrrl

The Headless Horseman rides before the parade.

You can be in full costume at 4:00.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FeralCatRogue said:


> I don't beleive though it was ever meant to be a perk. It was always said the perk was that during the 7 to midnight portion you would not need fast passes. I think we all were just lucky for years and now the luck has ended.



If they really wanted to stop it, they could. And I don't mean the latest software upgrade. It has been all over unofficial message boards and blogs for years as a party ticket perk. While that still doesn't imply official intent from Disney, they clearly have their methods of getting in touch with those in charge of these websites to "not talk about" things they don't want mentioned (SDPF, for example). So, it would only be the few "rogue cheaters" that would be exploiting a little known loophole. As it is, Disney uses this information to drive party ticket sales without ever officially declaring this perk. They may be trying to take it away quietly this year (and may even allow it even though they planned not to before the huge backlash), but no doubt party ticket sales will be hurt next year.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Epcot82Guy said:


> 1.  For the Horseman, I keep hearing different things.   Does he ride at the posted parade time, then the parade is behind?   Or, is he prior?   (i.e. if it's an 11:15pm parade, does he ride at 11:00pm or 11:15pm?)
> 
> 2.  How does the 4pm entry work with the costumes?   Are the normal day costume rules for adults relaxed for party goers arriving at 4pm vs. 7pm?



He rides 15 mins or so before as long as the weather is okay. And yep if you got a party ticket you can come in at 4 in costume.


----------



## 30ishmom

First time at MNSSHP...
If I'm just going to the party, do I need a park ticket too or just the party ticket?


----------



## AntJulie

Just the party ticket!


----------



## sheila14

MissMaryQC said:


> I know most of y'all are "wait and see" on the FP thing but I got some new info, or confirmations rather, as well as an interesting glitch.
> 
> So, I lost my last day passes and had to drop my party day passes to get them back. I emailed Guest Services, and rather than emailing me back they called me. CM's name is Audra and she's awesome. I was able to re-book, based on availability, FPs for our party day. I could only get two of the ones we had originally wanted. But I was assured they'd stick and I shouldn't lose my passes for our last day either.
> 
> Audra did assure me this year will be the last time passes for these events will be available; the system has updated and can now recognize the difference between park tickets and party tickets. Exceptions are being made, and not everyone is being flagged this year, but in the future passes on special event tickets will not be available; a regular park pass must be used to book FP.
> 
> There it is! I'm back to having 5 days of Fast passes, but not without some serious time and effort. On to coffee cup number three this morning.


So will you be in the park on regular park ticket along with the party ticket?? On Tuesday and Thursday I have park tickets for the park along with the party ticket. Do I qualify for just the 3 fast passes or more?


----------



## mickey1968

Disneymadhouse said:


> I really hope that the Moana rumour is true. My DD has been desperate to meet her. But I'm not going to tell her until I see it on the park map /  info!!
> 
> Claire





camnhan said:


> So will the first party in Aug be when they release maps/times for parades and such? Just trying to get a bit of an idea of what we are doing during the party. Have been watching the first thread for times and just wondering





AngelDisney said:


> Last year the first party was on September 2 and the map was released on August 30. This year's map and schedule would probably be released around August 22 I guess.



I just wanted to point out that when Disney does release the official map, it will not list which characters are meeting. Their map only shows symbols for a character meet, but doesn't list who is there or times. Generally, someone who goes to the first night's party will post who is there, etc. Kennythepirate.com is one of the best, however, it is part of his nominal subscription fee. There are others who will post here too.

Also, parade times and show times tend to vary throughout the season, so the first map and times, may change every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## MissMaryQC

sheila14 said:


> So will you be in the park on regular park ticket along with the party ticket?? On Tuesday and Thursday I have park tickets for the park along with the party ticket. Do I qualify for just the 3 fast passes or more?



I'm not going to th park before the party; we are only using a party ticket to enter.  The only reason I was allowed to book the two passes I have on party day is cause I got mixed answers on whether or not I could have the passes.

Generally the rule is 3 FP+ per person, per regular park ticket. Party tickets are not supposed to have fast passes.


----------



## kizmet311

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> This just in! I have learned of a new character meet and greet coming to this year's MNSSHP! Moana will be meeting guests in Adventureland during this year's event, per SpectroBros on WDWMagic. Stay tuned for further details, including exactly where she will be meeting and a confirmation.
> Source: http://forums.wdwmagic.com/threads/...her-mnsshp-changes.929860/page-8#post-7834049



THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING!  Seriously, though, my daughter is obsessed with Moana and I'll spend nearly the whole party making sure that M&G happens if I need to.  My daughter will be dressed as Belle with her hair all done up from BBB, but maybe I can have her wear her Moana shirt and shorts under the dress and do a quick change in the M&G line, lol.  She will have a Moana costume as well after her birthday party, but I wasn't planning on bringing it to WDW.  Not sure I want to do a full costume change in the middle of the party, lol.

I could rethink this whole thing and try to get BBB before our Cindy's breakfast ADR, but that would probably be difficult at best at this point.  Then she could be Moana for the MNSSHP.  Although I've already ordered some things for DH and myself for us to be Mrs. Potts and Belle, so I would also have to return all of that and make our Disney bounding Moana themed.  Decisions, decisions.

Of course, part of the appeal of her being Belle during MNSSHP is that we will be getting dessert at BOG and I would love to have her meet the Beast while she is dressed in Belle's ball gown.


----------



## DisneyMom93

MissMaryQC said:


> Party tickets are not supposed to have fast passes.


----------



## sharonabe

sheila14 said:


> So will you be in the park on regular park ticket along with the party ticket?? On Tuesday and Thursday I have park tickets for the park along with the party ticket. Do I qualify for just the 3 fast passes or more?



Even before all the mess this year, if you were going to a park on the same day you were going to the party, you could only have 3 FP+ for that day.  In the past, you could choose to do them during the day or do them from the 4-7 time frame before the party.  So you will have to choose whether you want them during the day or during the 4-7 time period.  It appears that next year, that won't be an option.


----------



## Cluelyss

PolyRob said:


> Trying to figure out FP+ in conjunction with checking-in for the dessert party and a 4:30pm ADR. I will be using regular ticket media to enter MK earlier than the party ticket allows. How much earlier than the 4pm dessert party check-in time do you recommend? Also wondering if we need our MNSSHP wristbands prior to checking-in for the dessert party if we're already in MK?
> 
> ETA: I just re-read the Disney World page. It states "Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle" Could this be another change from previous years like the removal of the parade or does this mean based on check-in time?


It was my understanding that last year, the entire group was walked from the parade viewing area to the terrace and then walked to tables. I didn't think they were "preassigned" though.

In prior years, the terrace dessert party had assigned seats, based on when you booked the ADR. When they reconfigured the tables (some time in 2016), seating became first come, first served.

It will be interesting to see what happens this year based on the verbiage above.

And my original post meant arrive earlier than the 9:00 check in time, not the 4:00 wristband access.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> It was my understanding that last year, the entire group was walked from the parade viewing area to the terrace and then walked to tables. I didn't think they were "preassigned" though.
> 
> In prior years, the terrace dessert party had assigned seats, based on when you booked the ADR. When they reconfigured the tables (some time in 2016), seating became first come, first served.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens this year based on the verbiage above.
> 
> And my original post meant arrive earlier than the 7:45 check in time, not the 4:00 wristband access.



Yes, that's correct for last year. We attended on 10/31 last year and had table in front by rails but entered last. Several around us stated they were directed to tables, so most figured tables were assigned but not really sure. Pre-assigned seats are listed on website, and CM stated that was correct (grain on salt) but MVMCP is first come, first served (stated on website).


----------



## ArielRae

What rides/attractions close during the Halloween party that we should ride during the 4pm-7pm early entry?


----------



## MissMaryQC

DisneyMom93 said:


>



Not sure why that's so funny. Just happens to be the only piece of consistent info smoking from CMs, to me at least.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Cluelyss said:


> It was my understanding that last year, the entire group was walked from the parade viewing area to the terrace and then walked to tables. I didn't think they were "preassigned" though.
> 
> In prior years, the terrace dessert party had assigned seats, based on when you booked the ADR. When they reconfigured the tables (some time in 2016), seating became first come, first served.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens this year based on the verbiage above.
> 
> And my original post meant arrive earlier than the 9:00 check in time, not the 4:00 wristband access.


We did the hallowishes dessert party last year, we were walked from the parade viewing area to the dessert party area on the terrace.  We waited in a line, and on your turn you went to a table of your choice.  They did suggest, like "there are a few over there" type of thing, but they were not preassigned and we were able to pick our table by the rail.  This was a last week of September party.  We were towards the front of the walking group.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

mickey1968 said:


> I just wanted to point out that when Disney does release the official map, it will not list which characters are meeting. Their map only shows symbols for a character meet, but doesn't list who is there or times. Generally, someone who goes to the first night's party will post who is there, etc. Kennythepirate.com is one of the best, however, it is part of his nominal subscription fee. There are others who will post here too.
> 
> Also, parade times and show times tend to vary throughout the season, so the first map and times, may change every couple of weeks or so.


Thankyou  .... we are going to the first party! Will they confirm ahead of time who and where the meet and greets will be? 

Claire


----------



## RedmonFamily

Should I be able to see my party tickets on the MDE app, I only see my park tickets? I see both on the computer.


----------



## Bex258

RedmonFamily said:


> Should I be able to see my party tickets on the MDE app, I only see my park tickets? I see both on the computer.



They were on there and then mine disappeared, I haven't gotten around to contacting Disney yet as they are on the MDE on the computer.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

ArielRae said:


> What rides/attractions close during the Halloween party that we should ride during the 4pm-7pm early entry?


*
Per Disney's website, the following attractions WILL be available.  

Adventureland*


The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean
Swiss Family Treehouse
*Frontierland*


Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Country Bear Jamboree
*Liberty Square*


Haunted Mansion
*Fantasyland*


Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
“It’s a small world”
Peter Pan’s Flight
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mad Tea Party
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
*Storybook Circus*


Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer
*Tomorrowland*


Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Space Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor


----------



## DisneyMom93

MissMaryQC said:


> Not sure why that's so funny. Just happens to be the only piece of consistent info smoking from CMs, to me at least.


Sorry. That's why I found it so funny. You summed up this whole dilemma with one sentence.


----------



## DisneyMom93

sheila14 said:


> So will you be in the park on regular park ticket along with the party ticket?? On Tuesday and Thursday I have park tickets for the park along with the party ticket. Do I qualify for just the 3 fast passes or more?


Just the three unfortunately. For some reason party ticket holders who paid for same day park tickets also aren't given the same courtesy as those that only purchased party tickets.


----------



## KELLY

Ok Which night should we go Friday the 25th or Tuesday the 29th?  Friday night would work better with our schedule.  I'm thinking Tuesday would be less crowded.  We are staying at the AKL so we plan to leave the resort around 3:00 pm. So no SP that night unless I can squeeze them in before 6 p.m correct?  There was no FP when we did the Halloween party last.


----------



## MISSYLEXI

DisneyChris2016 said:


> *Per Disney's website, the following attractions WILL be available.
> 
> Adventureland*
> 
> 
> The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Swiss Family Treehouse
> *Frontierland*
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Country Bear Jamboree
> *Liberty Square*
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion
> *Fantasyland*
> 
> 
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
> “It’s a small world”
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Mad Tea Party
> Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
> *Storybook Circus*
> 
> 
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> The Barnstormer
> *Tomorrowland*
> 
> 
> Astro Orbiter
> Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
> Space Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
> Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor



Isn't Splash Mountain open for the parties that are before the rehab closing?


----------



## DisneyMom93

I don't understand why they need three hours to get guests in for the party. It doesn't take three hours to get into the park when it opens in the morning.


----------



## FoxC63

A couple of items have popped up on the "Disney Shop Parks App" they include:

Mayor of Halloween Town Ceramic Mug $22.99  (Originally released 2016) and Mickey Halloween Lollipops – 5 pack $6.19!


----------



## Farro

ArielRae said:


> What rides/attractions close during the Halloween party that we should ride during the 4pm-7pm early entry?



Jungle Cruise! Last time we were going I found out almost too late it wasn't open during the party! I was looking forward to going on it in the dark. We got on around 6:30 - so sort of getting dark I guess!


----------



## KELLY

If I get the hard tickets mailed to me.  Will it show up in MDE right away?


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> It was my understanding that last year, the entire group was walked from the parade viewing area to the terrace and then walked to tables. I didn't think they were "preassigned" though.
> 
> In prior years, the terrace dessert party had assigned seats, based on when you booked the ADR. When they reconfigured the tables (some time in 2016), seating became first come, first served.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens this year based on the verbiage above.
> 
> And my original post meant arrive earlier than the 9:00 check in time, not the 4:00 wristband access.



Ahh. This will be my first dessert party so it is all new to me! I will have no issue arriving early for the 9pm check-in. Glad it opens up my "pre-party" touring a little bit. Thank you!



monique5 said:


> Yes, that's correct for last year. We attended on 10/31 last year and had table in front by rails but entered last. Several around us stated they were directed to tables, so most figured tables were assigned but not really sure. Pre-assigned seats are listed on website, and CM stated that was correct (grain on salt) but MVMCP is first come, first served (stated on website).



Very interesting that you mentioned this. I just checked the MVMCP verbiage and I do see it specifically says "Seating will be available at the dessert party on a first-come, first-served basis—though every table features views of Cinderella Castle." 

I wonder if MNSSHP will be easier to assign since everyone isn't flooding the area from the parade now. I definitely booked right away on the day they opened so fingers crossed I am pre-assigned a decent spot!



prettypatchesmsu said:


> We did the hallowishes dessert party last year, we were walked from the parade viewing area to the dessert party area on the terrace.  We waited in a line, and on your turn you went to a table of your choice.  They did suggest, like "there are a few over there" type of thing, but they were not preassigned and we were able to pick our table by the rail.  This was a last week of September party.  We were towards the front of the walking group.



Interesting. Was your party earlier in the season or closer to Halloween? I wonder if they're pre-assigned on busier nights like the PP mentioned on 10/31.


----------



## anricat

DisneyMom93 said:


> I don't understand why they need three hours to get guests in for the party. It doesn't take three hours to get into the park when it opens in the morning.



Well, in this case they aren't just getting people in, but also simultaneously getting everybody else out. With people leaving and others coming, they probably realized at some point, it was easier if they had more of a stagger with the enters and exits.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

MISSYLEXI said:


> Isn't Splash Mountain open for the parties that are before the rehab closing?



Aug.25 is the only party before the refurb is scheduled to begin (on Aug.28).  It is my understanding that Splash will be open during the day, but probably not during the party.  Can't confirm that, though. 



KELLY said:


> If I get the hard tickets mailed to me.  Will it show up in MDE right away?



It may depend on how you order your tickets.  I ordered mine online through MDE and they were linked automatically.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Sorry if someone asked already, I haven't read all the posts, there are so many!

My question is for those that have been before. Is it worth the money? It will cost us $400 to go and my husband isn't on board. It does seem like a lot. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

PolyRob said:


> Ahh. This will be my first dessert party so it is all new to me! I will have no issue arriving early for the 9pm check-in. Glad it opens up my "pre-party" touring a little bit. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting that you mentioned this. I just checked the MVMCP verbiage and I do see it specifically says "Seating will be available at the dessert party on a first-come, first-served basis—though every table features views of Cinderella Castle."
> 
> I wonder if MNSSHP will be easier to assign since everyone isn't flooding the area from the parade now. I definitely booked right away on the day they opened so fingers crossed I am pre-assigned a decent spot!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Was your party earlier in the season or closer to Halloween? I wonder if they're pre-assigned on busier nights like the PP mentioned on 10/31.



Everything has been interesting. That has been the verbiage since pages became available on Disney website. Pre-assigned for MNSSHP & first come, first served for MVMCP.


----------



## DisneyMom93

anricat said:


> Well, in this case they aren't just getting people in, but also simultaneously getting everybody else out. With people leaving and others coming, they probably realized at some point, it was easier if they had more of a stagger with the enters and exits.


And an hour isn't enough to do that?  Eh, what do I know.  lol


----------



## Capang

DisneyMom93 said:


> And an hour isn't enough to do that?  Eh, what do I know.  lol


I know it's taken me more than an hour to get out after fireworks. And that is moving with the masses. At a party you have the masses moving out AND the party masses moving in. Gridlock.


----------



## Tonberry

DisneyChris2016 said:


> Aug.25 is the only party before the refurb is scheduled to begin (on Aug.28). It is my understanding that Splash will be open during the day, but probably not during the party. Can't confirm that, though.


I can't see any reason why they would close it for the MNSSHP for the 25th.
It's probably just easier and less confusing to not even list it as an open attraction on the MNSSHP page.


----------



## Tonberry

We ate at BOG on a Christmas party night and got out late, around 7:15 or something like that. We didn't have tickets for that night, so we left. There were hundreds of people still waiting to enter MK. I remember thinking to myself "good thing they started letting people in at 4 or this would be a disaster!"


----------



## DisneyMom93

Tonberry said:


> We ate at BOG on a Christmas party night and got out late, around 7:15 or something like that. We didn't have tickets for that night, so we left. There were hundreds of people still waiting to enter MK. I remember thinking to myself "good thing they started letting people in at 4 or this would be a disaster!"



I guess it depends on what time they got there.  Maybe most got there at 7pm.  That would mean they were only waiting 15 minutes.  lol.


----------



## MissMaryQC

FoxC63 said:


> A couple of items have popped up on the "Disney Shop Parks App" they include:
> 
> Mayor of Halloween Town Ceramic Mug $22.99  (Originally released 2016) and Mickey Halloween Lollipops – 5 pack $6.19!
> View attachment 258378



That mug!!  and DD loves those little lollipops! I can't wait!!


----------



## 30ishmom

What are the wait times for the rides (specifically BTMRR) during MNSSHP?  Typical evening waits or less because people are trick or treating and meeting characters?


----------



## stickeymouse

30ishmom said:


> What are the wait times for the rides (specifically BTMRR) during MNSSHP?  Typical evening waits or less because people are trick or treating and meeting characters?


Less. Fewer people in the park, and many focus on party-exclusive events.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Capang said:


> I know it's taken me more than an hour to get out after fireworks. And that is moving with the masses. At a party you have the masses moving out AND the party masses moving in. Gridlock.



Exactly this! Sure, they could maybe do it in 1 hr, but that hour would be crazy! Trying to get everyone checked in, while also dealing with guests who don't read and realize the park is closing early. Letting party goers in who start racing to get to the character meets they want. Having people line up outside the gates, even more so than rope drop (pre-revised opening show), while in the hot sun! Yeah, not fun for guests or CMs. Insteading spreading it out over 3 hours lets people stagger their entrance. And lets CMs check in people before the masses of people also start exiting the park. 

Besides, I don't think I've heard many complaints from non-party goers that party people get in early. If so, it'd be much much less than the uproar if they stopped allowing early entry!


----------



## mickey1968

Disneymadhouse said:


> Thankyou  .... we are going to the first party! Will they confirm ahead of time who and where the meet and greets will be?
> 
> Claire


I have never seen a posted schedule or full list of characters published BY DISNEY. Only by different sites like the DIS. Here is a link to last year's party map so you can see what to expect. The little black Mickey heads are where the characters are.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/mnsshp-map1.htm


----------



## Tk0021

kizmet311 said:


> THIS CHANGES EVERYTHING!  Seriously, though, my daughter is obsessed with Moana and I'll spend nearly the whole party making sure that M&G happens if I need to.  My daughter will be dressed as Belle with her hair all done up from BBB, but maybe I can have her wear her Moana shirt and shorts under the dress and do a quick change in the M&G line, lol.  She will have a Moana costume as well after her birthday party, but I wasn't planning on bringing it to WDW.  Not sure I want to do a full costume change in the middle of the party, lol.
> 
> I could rethink this whole thing and try to get BBB before our Cindy's breakfast ADR, but that would probably be difficult at best at this point.  Then she could be Moana for the MNSSHP.  Although I've already ordered some things for DH and myself for us to be Mrs. Potts and Belle, so I would also have to return all of that and make our Disney bounding Moana themed.  Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Of course, part of the appeal of her being Belle during MNSSHP is that we will be getting dessert at BOG and I would love to have her meet the Beast while she is dressed in Belle's ball gown.


I have two daughters 6 and 4. They were both supposed to be Moana now my 4 year old wants to be Belle. This might change her mind back to Moana.


----------



## Disneymadhouse

mickey1968 said:


> I have never seen a posted schedule or full list of characters published BY DISNEY. Only by different sites like the DIS. Here is a link to last year's party map so you can see what to expect. The little black Mickey heads are where the characters are.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/mnsshp-map1.htm


Thankyou! 

Claire


----------



## kizmet311

Tk0021 said:


> I have two daughters 6 and 4. They were both supposed to be Moana now my 4 year old wants to be Belle. This might change her mind back to Moana.



I am hoping whoever goes to the first party can confirm for us that she will actually be there, although I don't plan on telling my daughter until we're in line to meet her.  I don't want her to get disappointed in any way.

I'll have to think about it all and which route I want to go.  There won't be time for a last minute decision with have to potentially change the BBB reservation.


----------



## Cluelyss

PolyRob said:


> Very interesting that you mentioned this. I wonder if MNSSHP will be easier to assign since everyone isn't flooding the area from the parade now.


Though the MVMCP dessert party doesn't include the parade this year, either. (At least, it's not mentioned in the event description on the site, and the start time of 9:00 pm would indicate fireworks only, since the parade will be over by then.)


----------



## Cluelyss

mickey1968 said:


> I have never seen a posted schedule or full list of characters published BY DISNEY. Only by different sites like the DIS. Here is a link to last year's party map so you can see what to expect. The little black Mickey heads are where the characters are.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/photos/mnsshp-map1.htm


I'll second this, nothing ever officially published by Disney on character locations, and definitely not in advance.  Though there will likely be an announcement of any additions to the party prior to the first night. And the app will show you locations that night, so you're not completely flying blind!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Sorry if someone asked already, I haven't read all the posts, there are so many!
> 
> My question is for those that have been before. Is it worth the money? It will cost us $400 to go and my husband isn't on board. It does seem like a lot. Thanks!



That's one thing we are all trying to figure out. Value is vague right now with Disney's lack of official clarity on some potential changes to this year's party (possibly no FP+ from 3:30-6:30 like in years past, unlikely but possibly not allowing 4:00 early entry with only a party ticket).


----------



## publix subs

first party in a few weeks and still no artwork/logo?


----------



## Bex258

publix subs said:


> first party in a few weeks and still no artwork/logo?



Yeah nothing, I would have thought at the very least we would have had a logo at the beginning of August.


----------



## Farro

Hey guys!!!  Times for certain events are starting to show for earlier dates! Click on the date you are going (all dates might not be loaded yet):

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spectacular/
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes/

*Hours*
FridayAugust 25, 2017

10:15 PM

Ticketed Event

10:15 PM


----------



## 2disneyboys

Farro said:


> Hey guys!!!  Times for certain events are starting to show for earlier dates! Click on the date you are going (all dates might not be loaded yet):
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spectacular/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes/
> 
> *Hours*
> FridayAugust 25, 2017
> 
> 10:15 PM
> 
> Ticketed Event
> 
> 10:15 PM




SO excited - we are going to the 8/25 party and I was able to add the fireworks, Parade & Castle show all to my "plans" in MDE (with a disclaimer message that this is not a reservation)


----------



## 2disneyboys

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Sorry if someone asked already, I haven't read all the posts, there are so many!
> 
> My question is for those that have been before. Is it worth the money? It will cost us $400 to go and my husband isn't on board. It does seem like a lot. Thanks!


 
 The answer is subjective.  Its still "crowded" just not crazy crowded.  Not everything is open - but then, when we do a party, we only do party exclusive stuff - character meets, shows, etc. and if there is a ride we want and little to no line, we will do that between party event stuff.  Other people, use the time to take advantage of the rides... neither is wrong or right.

Our family has done the Halloween party once, the Christmas party once, and a prior party - the pirates & princess's once.    We loved all 3 parties, but the Halloween was our favorite (and that really surprised me as we are BIG Christmas people, not so much for Halloween)

One thing our party has done in the past is not everyone in the party attend. If it's not someone's "thing" then they did something else and we bought party tickets for the people that were excited about it.  The other thing is we have a big lunch late (or early dinner, lol) and that way other then getting a snack during the party, we don't spend party time "eating"   It costs my family of 4 approx. $300.00 to go.  (we are going to the 8/25/17 party) My kids enjoyed it so much, they were willing to buy their own tickets with their own money.   (we didn't make them, but this shows how much they like the parties)


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

PolyRob said:


> Ahh. This will be my first dessert party so it is all new to me! I will have no issue arriving early for the 9pm check-in. Glad it opens up my "pre-party" touring a little bit. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting that you mentioned this. I just checked the MVMCP verbiage and I do see it specifically says "Seating will be available at the dessert party on a first-come, first-served basis—though every table features views of Cinderella Castle."
> 
> I wonder if MNSSHP will be easier to assign since everyone isn't flooding the area from the parade now. I definitely booked right away on the day they opened so fingers crossed I am pre-assigned a decent spot!
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Was your party earlier in the season or closer to Halloween? I wonder if they're pre-assigned on busier nights like the PP mentioned on 10/31.


Our hallowishes dessert party was on 9/29/16, and the seats were not assigned.


----------



## Farro

2disneyboys said:


> SO excited - we are going to the 8/25 party and I was able to add the fireworks, Parade & Castle show all to my "plans" in MDE (with a disclaimer message that this is not a reservation)



I thought it would be exciting for the people going soon!  I don't go until end of October so I didn't even check my date!


----------



## Farro

Farro said:


> Hey guys!!!  Times for certain events are starting to show for earlier dates! Click on the date you are going (all dates might not be loaded yet):
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spectacular/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes/
> 
> *Hours*
> FridayAugust 25, 2017
> 
> 10:15 PM
> 
> Ticketed Event
> 
> 10:15 PM



Quoting myself - I just checked - All dates are loaded with show/parade times!!!


----------



## Bex258

Farro said:


> Quoting myself - I just checked - All dates are loaded with show/parade times!!!




I can't get it to work keeps telling me its an invalid date.  Oh well, just won't put it on my MDE itinerary.


----------



## Farro

Bex258 said:


> I can't get it to work keeps telling me its an invalid date.  Oh well, just won't put it on my MDE itinerary.



What's your date? I'll try. I'm using the desktop site, by the way.


----------



## Farro

@Bex258  If you do it through MDE, it's not there yet! Just look at the regular Disney Halloween Party page for the times. Don't log in...yikes their tech....


----------



## Bex258

Farro said:


> View attachment 258582 @Bex258  If you do it through MDE, it's not there yet! Just look at the regular Disney Halloween Party page for the times. Don't log in...yikes their tech....



24th and 26th of Sept. I'm on the desktop one, I can't view the page unless I log in. 

Edit: I got it to work, when the page decided to load properly and let me click the calendar. I don't have very good home internet especially during windy/rainy conditions so everything is playing up a bit.


----------



## vinotinto

Farro said:


> Hey guys!!!  Times for certain events are starting to show for earlier dates! Click on the date you are going (all dates might not be loaded yet):
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spectacular/
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes/


Cool! Thanks for the heads up. Our date is Sept 1st.
Boo to you is also showing:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/

It also looks like Hocus Pocus is at 8:15, 10:45 and 12:00 am. Last year, I believe they scheduled 4 Hocus Pocus shows, at least in October. Does anyone know if they had only scheduled 3 in September?
EDIT, found from the 2016 thread that there were only 3 shows in 2016 during the first 4 dates in September, including September 2, 8, 11 & 13. So not new.


----------



## LadyRayado

I just purchased tickets for our second party! Currently have the dessert party booked for it, but we'll re-evaluate once the reviews come out. FastPasses tomorrow!


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> 24th and 26th of Sept. I'm on the desktop one, I can't view the page unless I log in.
> 
> Edit: I got it to work, when the page decided to load properly and let me click the calendar. I don't have very good home internet especially during windy/rainy conditions so everything is playing up a bit.



Hey Bex, everything has been updated on my thread see [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587124"]Post #6[/URL]


----------



## acln

Hmmm. Gotta say, the first parade starting at 9:15 kinda bums me out. I was making our plans for the night hoping the times would be the same as last year. I wanted to skip the first parade, and then get our spot to view the fireworks/villain show around 9 near the hub area to secure a decent spot. But now I guess that will all be packed already with the first parade starting so soon to that time. Oh well.


----------



## Bex258

acln said:


> Hmmm. Gotta say, the first parade starting at 9:15 kinda bums me out. I was making our plans for the night hoping the times would be the same as last year. I wanted to skip the first parade, and then get our spot to view the fireworks/villain show around 9 near the hub area to secure a decent spot. But now I guess that will all be packed already with the first parade starting so soon to that time. Oh well.



Yeah, I just noticed that, throws off my plans a bit too, this is going to throw off character meet times too for those that leave during the parade.


----------



## sheila14

W


Bex258 said:


> Yeah, I just noticed that, throws off my plans a bit too, this is going to throw off character meet times too for those that leave during the parade.


with the time change you wonder about when they will let us in on party dates!!!??? Will we possibly get in early at 4 or later since parades are moved to a later time???


----------



## Disneymadhouse

I can't get it to load in my plans at all. Even when I select the party date (25th August) its telling me that I have selected an invalid date! That's on a laptop .. and on the app it says sorry there aren't any times available on this day! 

Claire


----------



## Bex258

sheila14 said:


> W
> 
> with the time change you wonder about when they will let us in on party dates!!!??? Will we possibly get in early at 4 or later since parades are moved to a later time???


 I blooming hope not. If they pushed back Jack and Sally that would be chaos. I don't think I'd get all the M&G's I wanted along with the entertainment. I had a nice balance over both my parties.


----------



## Bex258

Disneymadhouse said:


> I can't get it to load in my plans at all. Even when I select the party date (25th August) its telling me that I have selected an invalid date! That's on a laptop .. and on the app it says sorry there aren't any times available on this day!
> 
> Claire



Try the little calendar below the blue select date button.


----------



## Farro

Yeah..9:15 and 11:15 are pretty late! Maybe they will change...


----------



## Disneymadhouse

Bex258 said:


> Try the little calendar below the blue select date button.


Thankyou ... tried that too! 

Ah well I'll just have to go back to the old fashioned piece of paper if it won't load! 

Claire


----------



## Doug S

I think I will go watch the early parade in Frontierland, then head to the hub for Hallowishes, and finally watch the late parade on Main Street. I'm glad they're keeping the Hocus Pocus show at midnight. That way I don't sacrifice time during the party to watch it, plus very few small kids still around that late.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Newbie MNSSHP party here and I have a question about Hocus Pocus.

Right now I have in my plan to watch one of the earlier shows so that after the 2nd Boo To You I can use the remaining time to maybe hop in one last character or ride line. Do you think it's worth it though to watch the midnight show and use the earlier time to do rides/characters instead?


----------



## pjtoadie

Farro said:


> Yeah..9:15 and 11:15 are pretty late! Maybe they will change...



Well the 11:15 parade isn't at a new time. The 9:15 parade is 45 minutes later than last year. I personally don't think that equals to no early entry at 4:00 but then again who knows!


----------



## Bex258

dolewhipdreams said:


> Newbie MNSSHP party here and I have a question about Hocus Pocus.
> 
> Right now I have in my plan to watch one of the earlier shows so that after the 2nd Boo To You I can use the remaining time to maybe hop in one last character or ride line. Do you think it's worth it though to watch the midnight show and use the earlier time to do rides/characters instead?



I'm watching the midnight show because I'd be watching it when the rest of the part ends and leaving after those who didn't watch the show. I think characters stop meeting before the end of the party or at least some of them, not sure about rides.


----------



## Bex258

Doug S said:


> I think I will go watch the early parade in Frontierland, then head to the hub for Hallowishes, and finally watch the late parade on Main Street. I'm glad they're keeping the Hocus Pocus show at midnight. That way I don't sacrifice time during the party to watch it, plus very few small kids still around that late.



I have the same plan for the show, I think I'm still going to do 2nd parade after the fireworks but I need to figure out how the characters meet, I had planned to meet Mickey around the time this new parade will be. I'll just have to keep tweaking my plans based on the first parties.


----------



## ArielRae

If the first parade starts at 9:15 how long from when it starts in frontierland should it be arriving at the hub? Maybe 9:25/9:30?


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielRae said:


> If the first parade starts at 9:15 how long from when it starts in frontierland should it be arriving at the hub? Maybe 9:25/9:30?


Yes. It won't arrive at the end of Main Street until about 9:40.


----------



## pjtoadie

Cluelyss said:


> Yes. It won't arrive at the end of Main Street until about 9:40.



So it's then safe to assume that the people for the first parade will just hang out for the fireworks?


----------



## CMNJ

pjtoadie said:


> So it's then safe to assume that the people for the first parade will just hang out for the fireworks?


I would imagine so


----------



## monique5

*First Pin Images from Disney Parks Merchandise*

http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...ys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-trading-pins/


----------



## fabgurrl

We are going to the party on 9/1. FIRST TIME ever. Super excited. 

I will be Princess Elena of Avalor, niece will be Princess Aurora, bestie will be a lady pirate (she wants to take a picture with Jack Sparrow), and mom will be Minnie Mouse. 

We arrive that day so fingers crossed, no delayed flights or weather issues and we should be good. We couldn't get any ADR's for the MK we wanted so we are just winging it.


----------



## sheila14

We really need to rely on the Dis members to report back any and all changes so the rest of us can plan. I feel bad for the first few party goers because they cannot plan the way they want.  Maybe the Early Morning event will sell out because people would want a head start on the park for those who will have park and party tickets the same day.


----------



## Cluelyss

pjtoadie said:


> So it's then safe to assume that the people for the first parade will just hang out for the fireworks?


Yeah, I'm very curious how this timing is going to work out for those that like to watch the first parade from Frontierland? Just follow it to Main Street I guess? And how will this impact folks trying to get a spot for the fireworks who aren't watching the first parade? We like to grab a spot in the gardens around 9:30, but not sure how we will get there with the parade literally passing through at the same time. Glad we aren't going till October so I can read some reports from the early parties and figure out how to adjust my plan!


----------



## vinotinto

I wonder if the timing means people will start lining even earlier for the parade. When we went in 2015, we lined up 30 minutes ahead in Frontierland and had no problem getting a spot where we could see everything. It was around where the parade begins. And I think it was a sold out party.

On the other hand, it gives them extra time to get rid of day guests.


----------



## Travelgrrl

If we watch the first parade from the wheelchair area in the hub (I think that's where they seated us last time, this time we'll have two wheelchair users in our party), is that a good place to stay camped out for the fireworks?  I have never seen one of Disney's fireworks shows or castle projection shows in all of the time I've gone to the MK. I've seen fireworks from rides, fireworks peeking out from trees, fireworks from the lagoon, just never a complete, close up show.

Is there a separate, dedicated wheelchair area for fireworks?  Is it the same as the parade seating (which for us, was on the hub)?  Thanks, experts!


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> On the other hand, it gives them extra time to get rid of day guests.


Interesting. I wonder if this is how they're giving themselves that extra hour MVMCP is getting with the 6 o'clock close?


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Interesting. I wonder if this is how they're giving themselves that extra hour MVMCP is getting with the 6 o'clock close?



Was wondering when this was going to be brought up!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Travelgrrl said:


> If we watch the first parade from the wheelchair area in the hub (I think that's where they seated us last time, this time we'll have two wheelchair users in our party), is that a good place to stay camped out for the fireworks?  I have never seen one of Disney's fireworks shows or castle projection shows in all of the time I've gone to the MK. I've seen fireworks from rides, fireworks peeking out from trees, fireworks from the lagoon, just never a complete, close up show.
> 
> Is there a separate, dedicated wheelchair area for fireworks?  Is it the same as the parade seating (which for us, was on the hub)?  Thanks, experts!



I think that is the area that desert party guests were put last year for the parade. I'd seen pics of someone who took her daughter in a wheelchair in the same spot they placed us.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Assuming that's the wheelchair access spot, would it be a good place to wait for the fireworks after the first parade?

If the parade is at 9:15 and the fireworks are at 10:15, I guess you'd be waiting awhile in between...


----------



## Mrjoshua

FeralCatRogue said:


> I think that is the area that desert party guests were put last year for the parade. I'd seen pics of someone who took her daughter in a wheelchair in the same spot they placed us.



I think what you're discussing is along the same lines of a question that I have: My family is attending the Hallowishes Dessert Party, which doesn't provide parade viewing this year. One member of my party is disabled. What is a good spot to view the the early BTY parade, and still make  dessert check in at Tomorrowland Terrace?


----------



## Travelgrrl

What time is your Dessert checkin?


----------



## bluecastle

Cluelyss said:


> Yeah, I'm very curious how this timing is going to work out for those that like to watch the first parade from Frontierland? Just follow it to Main Street I guess? And how will this impact folks trying to get a spot for the fireworks who aren't watching the first parade? We like to grab a spot in the gardens around 9:30, but not sure how we will get there with the parade literally passing through at the same time. Glad we aren't going till October so I can read some reports from the early parties and figure out how to adjust my plan!



This is my concern as well. I was planning on doing rides, then finding a spot for Hallowishes, and then catch the later parade. I feel like I'm almost being forced to watch the first parade in order to get a good spot for Hallowishes! But, unlike HEA, I don't have to be directly in front of the castle for Hallowishes, right? Is there a good viewing spot that is not on the parade route?


----------



## Mrjoshua

Travelgrrl said:


> What time is your Dessert checkin?


Hallowishes Dessert Party is at 9:15, so I think you can still check in at least until that time.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Update on my Tamatoa costume, my talented DW made this headband. Next will be doing something for the shell and making it SHINY! Exactly 3 weeks away for MNSSHP!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Mrjoshua said:


> I think what you're discussing is along the same lines of a question that I have: My family is attending the Hallowishes Dessert Party, which doesn't provide parade viewing this year. One member of my party is disabled. What is a good spot to view the the early BTY parade, and still make  dessert check in at Tomorrowland Terrace?


Your best bet is probably to post in the Disabilities forum here. I'm unsure where they moved the spot to.


----------



## Farro

Regarding parade times - I think we will attack the rides for a bit, watch first parade in Liberty Square to avoid the masses in the hub, attack the rides again, get some candy and head out during/after the second parade. Or same plan but just watch the second parade. Of course this could change based on a zillion factors!

We are staying at Polynesian, so we have plenty of chances to see the fireworks from the beach since it's not really a priority for us.


----------



## CMNJ

Farro said:


> Regarding parade times - I think we will attack the rides for a bit, watch first parade in Liberty Square to avoid the masses in the hub, attack the rides again, get some candy and head out during/after the second parade. Or same plan but just watch the second parade. Of course this could change based on a zillion factors!
> 
> We are staying at Polynesian, so we have plenty of chances to see the fireworks from the beach since it's not really a priority for us.


If you are staying at the Poly trader Sam's tiki terrace is a great place to watch the fireworks. They have live music in the evening but they take a break right before the fireworks and pipe in the fireworks music. You can get a dole whip with rum (called a spikey pineapple) while you watch


----------



## Farro

CMNJ said:


> If you are staying at the Poly trader Sam's tiki terrace is a great place to watch the fireworks. They have live music in the evening but they take a break right before the fireworks and pipe in the fireworks music. You can get a dole whip with rum (called a spikey pineapple) while you watch



Thanks for the tip! I think we will do just that - although my drink may be more boring - vodka/tonic (with two limes, naturally)


----------



## melana

I am getting more and more excited for the party every day. Mine isn't until October 29th but I am really excited. 

Still do not know what I will dress up as.  I need to find some ideas.  I may try to do something from Star Wars, but I am not sure.  I really am not good at that kind of stuff at all.  Don't want to spend a lot of $$ and don't have time to really make anything. Ideas are welcome!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

King of Naboombu said:


> Update on my Tamatoa costume, my talented DW made this headband. Next will be doing something for the shell and making it SHINY! Exactly 3 weeks away for MNSSHP!


This looks awesome!!


----------



## tchris4

So excited about the party. Our group of 11 is going to go as monsters inc. DS (3) will be Mike and DD (1) will be Boo. DH wants to be Sully. Will he be able to wear the Sully costume as long as it doesn't touch/drag on the ground? That's what it seems like but before I buy it, I want to make sure.


----------



## Mrspeaks

King of Naboombu said:


> Update on my Tamatoa costume, my talented DW made this headband. Next will be doing something for the shell and making it SHINY! Exactly 3 weeks away for MNSSHP!


Cute! I'm going to be Tamatoa too!


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> Yeah, I'm very curious how this timing is going to work out for those that like to watch the first parade from Frontierland? Just follow it to Main Street I guess? And how will this impact folks trying to get a spot for the fireworks who aren't watching the first parade? We like to grab a spot in the gardens around 9:30, but not sure how we will get there with the parade literally passing through at the same time. Glad we aren't going till October so I can read some reports from the early parties and figure out how to adjust my plan!



Yeah, I am going to have to look at my plans and revamp them a bit.  With the later first parade I'm not sure now if I want to do first or second.  I'm worried about finding a spot for fireworks if we don't watch the first parade.  I'll have to think on that a bit.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Mrjoshua said:


> Hallowishes Dessert Party is at 9:15, so I think you can still check in at least until that time.



If the first parade starts at 9:15 and the dessert party also starts at 9:15, I think you'll need to watch the second parade, as the dessert party doesn't include parade viewing.  You won't have any trouble finding a spot in the handicapped accessible parade viewing area; there are CMs waiting there to help out!




tchris4 said:


> So excited about the party. Our group of 11 is going to go as monsters inc. DS (3) will be Mike and DD (1) will be Boo. DH wants to be Sully. Will he be able to wear the Sully costume as long as it doesn't touch/drag on the ground? That's what it seems like but before I buy it, I want to make sure.



Does the Sully costume have a mask?  He won't be able to wear one. Otherwise it sounds fine as long as it doesn't drag on the ground!


----------



## 2disneyboys

melana said:


> I am getting more and more excited for the party every day. Mine isn't until October 29th but I am really excited.
> 
> *Still do not know what I will dress up as.  I need to find some ideas.  I may try to do something from Star Wars, but I am not sure.  I really am not good at that kind of stuff at all.  Don't want to spend a lot of $$ and don't have time to really make anything. Ideas are welcome!![/QUOTE*]
> 
> I've seen all ends of the spectrum - it also depends on when you go - we are going 8/25 & it's going to be HOT, so DH & I will find a cool T-shirt and maybe wear some mickey ears or something.  my boys haven't decided, but they are teens, so who knows...   My sister went a few years ago near Halloween, it was a little cooler, and they wore full costumes (the crew from "Up")  it was cute, but no way I'd deal that in the heat...


----------



## King of Naboombu

Mrspeaks said:


> Cute! I'm going to be Tamatoa too!



Yours looks great! Are those painted foam balls? Nice work, have fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

bluecastle said:


> This is my concern as well. I was planning on doing rides, then finding a spot for Hallowishes, and then catch the later parade. I feel like I'm almost being forced to watch the first parade in order to get a good spot for Hallowishes! But, unlike HEA, I don't have to be directly in front of the castle for Hallowishes, right? Is there a good viewing spot that is not on the parade route?


Like Wishes, Hallowishes can be seen from just about anywhere. There are some projections during the show, but it's not like HEA where you need to be front and center. We like watching near the carousel if we're not out front.


----------



## pjtoadie

Cluelyss said:


> Like Wishes, Hallowishes can be seen from just about anywhere. There are some projections during the show, but it's not like HEA where you need to be front and center. We like watching near the carousel if we're not out front.



OUAT has projections though and it's before Hallowishes, right?


----------



## ilovejsparrow

Can't wait to attend my 3rd MNSSHP, with some newbies in tow! It's always been a blast. 

It will be my DD's (15 months) first party. I'm a little nervous about how long she will make it, but we are relaxing early in the day. Fingers crossed that she will make it to Boo to You!!


----------



## Cluelyss

pjtoadie said:


> OUAT has projections though and it's before Hallowishes, right?


Not sure if OUAT will show during the party? It did not play during MVMCP last year.


----------



## mizlizstl

Hi all! I just booked my 2nd trip to WDW for MNSSHP and am thrilled to be coming back as there was so much I didn't get to experience during my 1st trip in 2015. I'm working on my costume as I was Minnie last time - this time I'll be Minnie with a twist, either a Halloween colors version or (my favorite) Minnie as a Haunted Mansion maid.

My one tip to anyone attending the party is this: hang out around Frontierland or just near the Rivers of America - at the 7pm part start time fog rolls over the river as the Ghost Host tolls the bell and welcomes everyone to the party. I just happened to experience this by complete happenstance and it gave me chills it was so cool!


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> I'm worried about finding a spot for fireworks if we don't watch the first parade.  I'll have to think on that a bit.


My fear exactly.


----------



## Leucky

Excited to join this thread, have done MVMCP 3 times.  Thought I would try this one.  Started our costumes for Chip and Dale.  Ears done.

Thanks for the tip MIZ!

IMG_7219.JPG.jpeg


----------



## Lesley Wake

How busy are the fireworks during a early/mid September Tuesday party? We are going Sept 12, which historically has been one of the least crowded. 

Our general schedule was: 
4pm: enter, hopefully use FPs for Peter Pan, Enchanted Tales with Belle (sister and I are dressed as 2 versions of Belle), 7DMT, maybe hit other rides in between if low enough wait times
6/6:30: Get in line for Belle/Gaston, maybe eat QS while in line?
7ish: meet with Belle/Gaston
7-10ish: rides, maybe a bit of trick or treating.
10:15: Hallowishes (probably try to get there around 10ish)
10:45: Hocus Pocus
11:15: Boo to you Parade, watch from Frontierland? 
after parade, try to get over to take photo with 7 dwarves. 

Should we instead go to the first parade so after Hocus Pocus go to meet dwarves, then do some rides? 

What is the least busy parade viewing area and how early should we get there?


----------



## BigMommaMouse

mizlizstl said:


> Hi all! I just booked my 2nd trip to WDW for MNSSHP and am thrilled to be coming back as there was so much I didn't get to experience during my 1st trip in 2015. I'm working on my costume as I was Minnie last time - this time I'll be Minnie with a twist, either a Halloween colors version or (my favorite) Minnie as a Haunted Mansion maid.
> 
> My one tip to anyone attending the party is this: hang out around Frontierland or just near the Rivers of America - at the 7pm part start time fog rolls over the river as the Ghost Host tolls the bell and welcomes everyone to the party. I just happened to experience this by complete happenstance and it gave me chills it was so cool!


Thank you for that tip. My 4th party and I have never seen that tip before.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lesley Wake said:


> How busy are the fireworks during a early/mid September Tuesday party? We are going Sept 12, which historically has been one of the least crowded.
> 
> Our general schedule was:
> 4pm: enter, hopefully use FPs for Peter Pan, Enchanted Tales with Belle (sister and I are dressed as 2 versions of Belle), 7DMT, maybe hit other rides in between if low enough wait times
> 6/6:30: Get in line for Belle/Gaston, maybe eat QS while in line?
> 7ish: meet with Belle/Gaston
> 7-10ish: rides, maybe a bit of trick or treating.
> 10:15: Hallowishes (probably try to get there around 10ish)
> 10:45: Hocus Pocus
> 11:15: Boo to you Parade, watch from Frontierland?
> after parade, try to get over to take photo with 7 dwarves.
> 
> Should we instead go to the first parade so after Hocus Pocus go to meet dwarves, then do some rides?
> 
> What is the least busy parade viewing area and how early should we get there?


Fireworks (and all other party exclusive events) are always busy - sold out night or not. You'll want to grab a spot well before 10:00 if you want to be on or near Main Street.

I can almost guarantee that the dwarfs line will be cut before you can make it there after the second parade. The parade is roughly 20 minutes long, plus another 10 minutes or so to get to Storybook Circus from Frontierland - you won't arrive until 11:45.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Cluelyss said:


> Fireworks (and all other party exclusive events) are always busy - sold out night or not. You'll want to grab a spot well before 10:00 if you want to be on or near Main Street.
> 
> I can almost guarantee that the dwarfs line will be cut before you can make it there after the second parade. The parade is roughly 20 minutes long, plus another 10 minutes or so to get to Storybook Circus from Frontierland - you won't arrive until 11:45.


Should we instead watch the first parade and then follow it to the castle?


----------



## Cluelyss

Lesley Wake said:


> Should we instead watch the first parade and then follow it to the castle?


I'm considering this myself. Since the is the first year the first parade has been so close to the fireworks, not sure how well that plan will work?


----------



## Grmnshplvr

Really feel silly but we're going to the 8/29 party and not dressing up.  We wear the least amount of clothes we legally can as it is, its just too dang hot.


----------



## Cluelyss

Is there a specific spot in Frontierland where the Cadaver Dans perform? Adding them to our must do list this year, as we've never caught a performance!


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> Is there a specific spot in Frontierland where the Cadaver Dans perform? Adding them to our must do list this year, as we've never caught a performance!


we have seen them the past 2 years by frontier mercantile
They really are great!
Not the best picture but you can see where in Frontierland


----------



## pjtoadie

Cluelyss said:


> Not sure if OUAT will show during the party? It did not play during MVMCP last year.



Ahh ok. My TP via TouringPlans.com has it listed.


----------



## pjtoadie

Cluelyss said:


> Is there a specific spot in Frontierland where the Cadaver Dans perform? Adding them to our must do list this year, as we've never caught a performance!



I took this pic of them 2 years ago. You can see where they perform. 

https://instagram.com/p/BKbv9_XBKqL/


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Is there a specific spot in Frontierland where the Cadaver Dans perform? Adding them to our must do list this year, as we've never caught a performance!



They roam around in Frontierland


----------



## FoxC63

*News*

October Star Wars Dessert Party is now open for booking!
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/galactic-dessert-party/


----------



## RedmonFamily

Is the princess hall open during the party? I did not see it on the list on the disney website. We are wanting to meet Aurora.


----------



## mesaboy2

RedmonFamily said:


> Is the princess hall open during the party? I did not see it on the list on the disney website. We are wanting to meet Aurora.



It has been in past years.


----------



## avic77

Anyone else waiting till the last minute to by tickets? I worry about a rain out. Can I buy them online the day before and they link to my Magic Bands automatically?


----------



## FoxC63

RedmonFamily said:


> Is the princess hall open during the party? I did not see it on the list on the disney website. We are wanting to meet Aurora.



Did you check Disney's website?


----------



## RedmonFamily

FoxC63 said:


> Did you check Disney's website?


Yes it was not listed under the attractions open during the event page


----------



## pjtoadie

RedmonFamily said:


> Is the princess hall open during the party? I did not see it on the list on the disney website. We are wanting to meet Aurora.



I don't think Aurora is in the Princess Hall anymore....


----------



## RedmonFamily

pjtoadie said:


> I don't think Aurora is in the Princess Hall anymore....


So is there any place to meet her?


----------



## FoxC63

RedmonFamily said:


> Yes it was not listed under the attractions open during the event page



Hmmm. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/character-meet-elena-fairytale-hall/


----------



## FoxC63

RedmonFamily said:


> So is there any place to meet her?


https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ora-parks-disney-site-no-results-read-332686/


----------



## RedmonFamily

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm. https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/character-meet-elena-fairytale-hall/


I guess she is not there anymore  but this is the page i was looking at to see if it was open 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions

If the hall is not open, where would you meet the princesses?


----------



## RedmonFamily

FoxC63 said:


> https://disneyparksmomspanel.disney...ora-parks-disney-site-no-results-read-332686/


Thanks!


----------



## pjtoadie

RedmonFamily said:


> So is there any place to meet her?



Unless she left Akershus too she's usually there but maybe you just wanted to know where she was at in MK?


----------



## RedmonFamily

pjtoadie said:


> Unless she left Akershus too she's usually there but maybe you just wanted to know where she was at in MK?


Yes we are going as the three fairies and were hoping to get a picture with her at the party, guess we will wait and see if it is open during the party and if she is there. Finger Crossed!


----------



## pjtoadie

RedmonFamily said:


> Yes we are going as the three fairies and were hoping to get a picture with her at the party, guess we will wait and see if it is open during the party and if she is there. Finger Crossed!



Who knows what's going to happen but since the change with Elena I don't think Aurora has been back much if at all. I know the Disney Parks Mom's panelist said they rotate but I've heard otherwise. Has anyone seen Aurora in the Princess Fairytale Hall within the last 9-12 months?


----------



## sharonabe

avic77 said:


> Anyone else waiting till the last minute to by tickets? I worry about a rain out. Can I buy them online the day before and they link to my Magic Bands automatically?



As long as the party isn't sold out, you can do that.


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> My fear exactly.





Lesley Wake said:


> Should we instead watch the first parade and then follow it to the castle?



So, I have followed the parade out at the Christmas party before so this might be our new plan if we decide to watch the first parade.  But then we are still jockying for a spot for fireworks.  But without the projections like HEA it should be ok?



RedmonFamily said:


> So is there any place to meet her?



I've met her in France in Epcot (in the gazebo) and at both CRT and Akershus.


----------



## KELLY

Nothing like booking last minute just booked our trip this week.  Booked MNSSHP for 8/25 and got dd into pirates league for a 4:55 appointment.  They just shipped my MB today.  We are never this late booking but I did get a great deal on AKL. When I called for a PL reservation I assumed they stayed open til at least 7pm for party night she said they closed at 5:30.  My mom and myself aren't dressing up.  Way to hot for me!


----------



## CMNJ

pjtoadie said:


> Who knows what's going to happen but since the change with Elena I don't think Aurora has been back much if at all. I know the Disney Parks Mom's panelist said they rotate but I've heard otherwise. Has anyone seen Aurora in the Princess Fairytale Hall within the last 9-12 months?


I haven't. It has always been Elena when we have been in MK since she arrived. However, I have seen Aurora back at her previous location (fantasyland castle wall) during the day sometimes. 2 years ago she met during MNSSHP by town hall but last year that spot was occupied by Snow White. If I recall correctly that was before Elena arrived at MK so at the time Aurora was meeting in fairytale hall. So who knows she may be the one by town hall this year not Snow White. I guess we will find out aug 25th


----------



## Stuarotra

mizlizstl said:


> Hi all! I just booked my 2nd trip to WDW for MNSSHP and am thrilled to be coming back as there was so much I didn't get to experience during my 1st trip in 2015. I'm working on my costume as I was Minnie last time - this time I'll be Minnie with a twist, either a Halloween colors version or (my favorite) Minnie as a Haunted Mansion maid.
> 
> My one tip to anyone attending the party is this: hang out around Frontierland or just near the Rivers of America - at the 7pm part start time fog rolls over the river as the Ghost Host tolls the bell and welcomes everyone to the party. I just happened to experience this by complete happenstance and it gave me chills it was so cool!


I did a screenshot of your post to remind me to do that!! It sounds so cool!! Thanks for sharing the info!!


----------



## daisydee43

samara said:


> Okay, I am getting really nervous reading about all the lines for the party!  I had planned to do the party on Thursday, October 5th, thinking that as a weekday it would be less crowded.  But, DH and I booked the Tokyo pairing for the same day and it doesn't end until 6.  It's the only day the pairing was available while we're there and I didn't realize that people lined up for party characters before 6.  We mostly want to see the parade, the fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show and maybe ride some rides.  However, I think we are going to Disneybound Lock and Shock (I have a stuffed Barrel to carry around  so it would be really cool to get a picture with Jack and Sally...
> 
> Should I change plans and go to the party on Friday 10/6?  If I do, I'll have to adjust our Fantasmic dining package for another night.  Or is there any chance of seeing them even though we'll be arriving late on the 5th?


 Would love to see your outfit! They're my favorites!


----------



## Farro

mizlizstl said:


> Hi all! I just booked my 2nd trip to WDW for MNSSHP and am thrilled to be coming back as there was so much I didn't get to experience during my 1st trip in 2015. I'm working on my costume as I was Minnie last time - this time I'll be Minnie with a twist, either a Halloween colors version or (my favorite) Minnie as a Haunted Mansion maid.
> 
> My one tip to anyone attending the party is this: hang out around Frontierland or just near the Rivers of America - at the 7pm part start time fog rolls over the river as the Ghost Host tolls the bell and welcomes everyone to the party. I just happened to experience this by complete happenstance and it gave me chills it was so cool!



That is so awesome. Sadly things tend to leave my mind as soon as I read it, so I will put a reminder on my phone!


----------



## Bex258

King of Naboombu said:


> Update on my Tamatoa costume, my talented DW made this headband. Next will be doing something for the shell and making it SHINY! Exactly 3 weeks away for MNSSHP!



That looks so cool!



CMNJ said:


> If you are staying at the Poly trader Sam's tiki terrace is a great place to watch the fireworks. They have live music in the evening but they take a break right before the fireworks and pipe in the fireworks music. You can get a dole whip with rum (called a spikey pineapple) while you watch



Do you happen to know if its quite busy at Trader Sams? I'm planning on making it there the evening of one of the MNSSHP dates so will be cool to see HalloWishes from a distance.



Mrspeaks said:


> Cute! I'm going to be Tamatoa too!



Another cool headband! 
I love the different takes you both thad.



mizlizstl said:


> Hi all! I just booked my 2nd trip to WDW for MNSSHP and am thrilled to be coming back as there was so much I didn't get to experience during my 1st trip in 2015. I'm working on my costume as I was Minnie last time - this time I'll be Minnie with a twist, either a Halloween colors version or (my favorite) Minnie as a Haunted Mansion maid.
> 
> My one tip to anyone attending the party is this: hang out around Frontierland or just near the Rivers of America - at the 7pm part start time fog rolls over the river as the Ghost Host tolls the bell and welcomes everyone to the party. I just happened to experience this by complete happenstance and it gave me chills it was so cool!



I heard about part of this, didn't think about it in my plans though, I shall aim to do this in my 2nd party, thanks.


----------



## tchris4

Travelgrrl said:


> If the first parade starts at 9:15 and the dessert party also starts at 9:15, I think you'll need to watch the second parade, as the dessert party doesn't include parade viewing.  You won't have any trouble finding a spot in the handicapped accessible parade viewing area; there are CMs waiting there to help out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Sully costume have a mask?  He won't be able to wear one. Otherwise it sounds fine as long as it doesn't drag on the ground!


No mask! Thanks! Looks like the onesie pajamas- he's prepared to wear shorts and t shirt under and just take it off when its hot!


----------



## Mrspeaks

King of Naboombu said:


> Yours looks great! Are those painted foam balls? Nice work, have fun!


Yes. They were in the floral section.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Think DH will be allowed in wearing a dress? He'll have shorts under, but I thought maybe pants, just in case? The skirt is knee length... odd question, I know, but DD wants him to be Winifred Sanderson. Here's a pic: https://flic.kr/p/WGUxy5


----------



## RedmonFamily

MissMaryQC said:


> Think DH will be allowed in wearing a dress? He'll have shorts under, but I thought maybe pants, just in case? The skirt is knee length... odd question, I know, but DD wants him to be Winifred Sanderson. Here's a pic: https://flic.kr/p/WGUxy5


 Don't see why not as it is very modest, that is too funny!


----------



## MissMaryQC

RedmonFamily said:


> Don't see why not as it is very modest, that is too funny!



That's what we were going for, I think it's funny, but don't want anyone to be offended... the man won't wear a matching shirt, but DD asks for a dress and he's in


----------



## CMNJ

Bex258 said:


> That looks so cool!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to know if its quite busy at Trader Sams? I'm planning on making it there the evening of one of the MNSSHP dates so will be cool to see HalloWishes from a distance


We have been to trader Sam's tiki terrace a few times for the fireworks. In our experience it hasn't been crowded but there aren't a ton of tables and some can't see the fireworks (blocked by the kids splash area at the Poly). If you arrive and there aren't seats I believe you can get a drink to go and take it to the beach or the grassy area right outside the lobby. We have also watched the fireworks from the grassy area and that's a good view too. The music  can be heard there as well from my recollection.  Obviously the fireworks are way better from inside MK but it is a nice Place to watch if you can't be at MK for the fireworks.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I bought party tickets for September 1 before I realized it was Labor Day weekend. It looks as if a lot of us are planning on coming that date. 

My question is, do you think it's more "serious" Disney fans that will go  at that time, like the kind of people here on the Dis? Do you think that the overall crowds that day will be large, or  does it just look that way because a large proportion of DisBoarders are going then?

I looked at the TouringPlan estimated rankings of crowd levels, but that just ranks them in order with earliest dates being least crowded and late to dates being more crowded with no consideration for day of the week or anything, so that doesn't make sense to me.

I guess it's too late to change my party date anyway, but I'd like the know what to expect.

So my question basically is do you think the high number of DisBoarders attending on September 1 gives an inaccurate estimation of what the actual crowd will be?


----------



## LibbyG

I am trying to talk my husband into going.  We are headed down without kids for the race weekend and food and wine.  He thinks it's odd to go without kids.    Our first night Nov. 1 is the last night if the party.  Will it be more crowded since it is the last night?   There will be plenty of adults without kids, right?


----------



## brnrss34

LibbyG said:


> I am trying to talk my husband into going.  We are headed down without kids for the race weekend and food and wine.  He thinks it's odd to go without kids.    Our first night Nov. 1 is the last night if the party.  Will it be more crowded since it is the last night?   There will be plenty of adults without kids, right?


 It will be crowded but u will still be able to get stuff done. If this is your first time going to Mnsshp it's a must do. Especially if you love Halloween. Lots of people go to Disney without kids. You will have a great time.


----------



## Pat Gaik

MissMaryQC said:


> Think DH will be allowed in wearing a dress? He'll have shorts under, but I thought maybe pants, just in case? The skirt is knee length... odd question, I know, but DD wants him to be Winifred Sanderson. Here's a pic: https://flic.kr/p/WGUxy5



That is hilarious! Did you make that or purchase it? My hubby would love to be Winnifred!


----------



## Bex258

CMNJ said:


> We have been to trader Sam's tiki terrace a few times for the fireworks. In our experience it hasn't been crowded but there aren't a ton of tables and some can't see the fireworks (blocked by the kids splash area at the Poly). If you arrive and there aren't seats I believe you can get a drink to go and take it to the beach or the grassy area right outside the lobby. We have also watched the fireworks from the grassy area and that's a good view too. The music  can be heard there as well from my recollection.  Obviously the fireworks are way better from inside MK but it is a nice Place to watch if you can't be at MK for the fireworks.



Thanks, I'm seeing HalloWishes twice in the park so it'll be nice to see it from a different angle. If I can get there with enough time I'm going to wander down to the beach I want to have a drink or two inside Trader Sam's and then then get the drink they have at the Terrace and maybe grab my dole whip in a pot from Pineapple Lani and head down to the beach or do that then after the fireworks head back to Trader Sam's.


----------



## pjtoadie

1GoldenSun said:


> I bought party tickets for September 1 before I realized it was Labor Day weekend. It looks as if a lot of us are planning on coming that date.
> 
> My question is, do you think it's more "serious" Disney fans that will go  at that time, like the kind of people here on the Dis? Do you think that the overall crowds that day will be large, or  does it just look that way because a large proportion of DisBoarders are going then?
> 
> I looked at the TouringPlan estimated rankings of crowd levels, but that just ranks them in order with earliest dates being least crowded and late to dates being more crowded with no consideration for day of the week or anything, so that doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> I guess it's too late to change my party date anyway, but I'd like the know what to expect.
> 
> So my question basically is do you think the high number of DisBoarders attending on September 1 gives an inaccurate estimation of what the actual crowd will be?



The TouringPlan estimates for the parties are based on historical data of when previous parties have sold out, ride wait estimates, and crowd level predictions for days that have parties on them. It's no mistake that the earlier parties are less busier than the parties closer to Halloween. Think about it, most people don't want to attend a Halloween themed party two months before Halloween. Having said that there are a ton of us hard core fans that won't mind going 2 months in advance lol. It's predicted as the 2nd least busiest party so hopefully it'll be right! I also believe Labor Day weekend is no where near as busy as July 4th weekend and Memorial Day weekend.

Update: I just looked and September 1st has a CL1 at Magic Kingdom so that's one of the main reasons why it's predicted to be the 2nd slowest party.


----------



## Farro

LibbyG said:


> I am trying to talk my husband into going.  We are headed down without kids for the race weekend and food and wine.  He thinks it's odd to go without kids.    Our first night Nov. 1 is the last night if the party.  Will it be more crowded since it is the last night?   There will be plenty of adults without kids, right?



Myself and my guy go on all our Disney trips without kids since we don't have any!  We don't plan to have any so it will always be this way. I never felt weird, lots of adults w/out kids. We love the party. 

This year my brother and sisters are joining us later in the trip. 5 adults having a blast at Disney!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm trying to get the hang of this quoting other people thing! Sorry!

Apparently I posted something twice, sort of? How do you delete a post altogether?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

pjtoadie said:


> The TouringPlan estimates for the parties are based on historical data of when previous parties have sold out, ride wait estimates, and crowd level predictions for days that have parties on them. It's no mistake that the earlier parties are less busier than the parties closer to Halloween. Think about it, most people don't want to attend a Halloween themed party two months before Halloween. Having said that there are a ton of us hard core fans that won't mind going 2 months in advance lol. It's predicted as the 2nd least busiest party so hopefully it'll be right! I also believe Labor Day weekend is no where near as busy as July 4th weekend and Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Update: I just looked and September 1st has a CL1 at Magic Kingdom so that's one of the main reasons why it's predicted to be the 2nd slowest party.



Thanks! It makes a lot of sense that most people wouldn't be interested in Halloween in August or September, so the parties would be less crowded.

I just thought it was kind of weird that the TouringPlan rankings were exactly in order from August through the end of October, 1,2,3,4,...all the way to Halloween. I would have thought that when you got into late October a Friday would be busier than the following Tuesday but they're ranked exactly in order by date. I don't understand this, but hey, I don't have to! I'm going to my first MNSSHP, and that's what matters!


----------



## pjtoadie

1GoldenSun said:


> Thanks! It makes a lot of sense that most people wouldn't be interested in Halloween in August or September, so the parties would be less crowded.
> 
> I just thought it was kind of weird that the TouringPlan rankings were exactly in order from August through the end of October, 1,2,3,4,...all the way to Halloween. I would have thought that when you got into late October a Friday would be busier than the following Tuesday but they're ranked exactly in order by date. I don't understand this, but hey, I don't have to! I'm going to my first MNSSHP, and that's what matters!



I'm not sure if we're going off the same list but the blog post on TouringPlans that ranks the parties aren't in order by day. For instance the October 9th party is predicted to be the 3rd busiest party after October 31st and October 29th because it's on Columbus Day and it's the only Monday party. Also the least busiest party isn't the first party but actually the second party on August 29th. Here's the blog post:

http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017

I hope this helps!


----------



## Farro

Uh oh, ours is ranked 4th busiest! 

Still going to be great!


----------



## mburstein

pjtoadie said:


> The TouringPlan estimates for the parties are based on historical data of when previous parties have sold out, ride wait estimates, and crowd level predictions for days that have parties on them. It's no mistake that the earlier parties are less busier than the parties closer to Halloween. Think about it, most people don't want to attend a Halloween themed party two months before Halloween. Having said that there are a ton of us hard core fans that won't mind going 2 months in advance lol. It's predicted as the 2nd least busiest party so hopefully it'll be right! I also believe Labor Day weekend is no where near as busy as July 4th weekend and Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Update: I just looked and September 1st has a CL1 at Magic Kingdom so that's one of the main reasons why it's predicted to be the 2nd slowest party.



Gotta ask: "CL1"?

ETA: N/m.  Must mean "crowd level 1" on TP.


----------



## pjtoadie

mburstein said:


> Gotta ask: "CL1"?



Crowd Level 1 out of 10.


----------



## FoxC63

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm trying to get the hang of this quoting other people thing! Sorry!
> 
> Apparently I posted something twice, sort of? How do you delete a post altogether?



I don't believe you can delete an entire post but you can use the "Edit" function to remove what you wrote.  You can then write something else like "Delete double post" or add an emoji like this


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I see what I was doing wrong! No need to go into the details of my stupidity, just suffice it to say I was reading the ranking list wrong!

Thanks, pjtoadie, that really helps a lot and I feel so much better! This is our first MNSSHP, and I really hope it's not too crowded while we learn the ropes. I'm kind of at a loss regarding creating a touring plan, and I'm afraid we will be those people standing at the entrance to the park, looking at our map and wondering where to begin. But we will have fun regardless, I'm sure of it!

Thanks to you too, FoxC63. I didn't try to quote anyone this time but I'm sure I'll give it a try again soon. Last time I erased my double post but didn't know what to do with the blank space; next time I'll know!


----------



## pjtoadie

1GoldenSun said:


> I see what I was doing wrong! No need to go into the details of my stupidity, just suffice it to say I was reading the ranking list wrong!
> 
> Thanks, pjtoadie, that really helps a lot and I feel so much better! This is our first MNSSHP, and I really hope it's not too crowded while we learn the ropes. I'm kind of at a loss regarding creating a touring plan, and I'm afraid we will be those people standing at the entrance to the park, looking at our map and wondering where to begin. But we will have fun regardless, I'm sure of it!
> 
> Thanks to you too, FoxC63. I didn't try to quote anyone this time but I'm sure I'll give it a try again soon. Last time I erased my double post but didn't know what to do with the blank space; next time I'll know!




You're welcome! I understand 

I'm going to the 9/1 party as well! Maybe I'll see you


----------



## vinotinto

The issue with TP is they don't control for weather in their predictions. So rained out parties will indeed have lower waits and not sell out, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't be busy if the weather was nice.


----------



## pjtoadie

vinotinto said:


> The issue with TP is they don't control for weather in their predictions. So rained out parties will indeed have lower waits and not sell out, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't be busy if the weather was nice.



Of course they can't control for weather in their predictions. They predict what happened in previous years and the trend of what the days of the parties are like. This is from the blog I attached earlier:

"We made a few adjustments to our projections last year and they seem to have worked more than they didn’t–our top four selection were indeed 4 of the best 5 to attend. The only oddity in our top 5 is that October 4 party, and that was a weird one; it was the party 2 days before hurricane Matthew hit on October 6 (cancelling the October 6 & 7 parties)."

That's pretty good if you ask me! Of course the weather can play a part in the parties but their predictions are a good tool. It's not 100% accurate but what is lol.


----------



## Travelgrrl

1GoldenSun said:


> This is our first MNSSHP, and I really hope it's not too crowded while we learn the ropes. I'm kind of at a loss regarding creating a touring plan, and I'm afraid we will be those people standing at the entrance to the park, looking at our map and wondering where to begin. But we will have fun regardless, I'm sure of it!



Don't worry, you could just wander into the Halloween party and have a great time!  Do you like to see people in costume? Check! Short lines for rides? Check! Free candy from fun CMs? Check! Terrific decorations? Check!

The parades are cool and you can likely see one without too great of a plan. Ditto the fireworks and so on. If your main interest is not meeting rare characters, you'll have roughly 8 hours to do all of the above.

People on these boards are planners to the Nth degree (which can be a very good thing) but it's certainly possible to not plan for the MNSSHP and still have a wonderful time. Just reading the first page of this thread and keeping up on new ones, you'll find lots of fun tips. A few pages back, someone posted a great place at the very start of the parade where fog is pumped in for a spooky effect and I had never heard that before!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Travelgrrl said:


> Don't worry, you could just wander into the Halloween party and have a great time!  Do you like to see people in costume? Check! Short lines for rides? Check! Free candy from fun CMs? Check! Terrific decorations? Check!
> 
> The parades are cool and you can likely see one without too great of a plan. Ditto the fireworks and so on. If your main interest is not meeting rare characters, you'll have roughly 8 hours to do all of the above.
> 
> People on these boards are planners to the Nth degree (which can be a very good thing) but it's certainly possible to not plan for the MNSSHP and still have a wonderful time. Just reading the first page of this thread and keeping up on new ones, you'll find lots of fun tips. A few pages back, someone posted a great place at the very start of the parade where fog is pumped in for a spooky effect and I had never heard that before!



Thank you; you really make it all sound amazing! 

I think just looking at all the costumes and the decorations will be a party unto itself. I've never seen more than a handful of aduls in costume at any given time before, and it sounds like a lot of people really put a lot of effort and creativity into their ensembles. 

I like a parade, but I don't need to be front and center to enjoy it. Ditto for fireworks. And I enjoy seeing the characters but unless it's at a character meal and they come to us I don't care about "meeting" them. 

We love the rides, and we love candy, and I think we're really going to enjoy the atmosphere and the environment. 

I feel very reassured that we're going to have a great time without a plan! Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

MissMaryQC said:


> Think DH will be allowed in wearing a dress? He'll have shorts under, but I thought maybe pants, just in case? The skirt is knee length... odd question, I know, but DD wants him to be Winifred Sanderson. Here's a pic: https://flic.kr/p/WGUxy5


He looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## mamapenguin

Will Lilo and Stich be there? My daughter is going as Lilo. TIA


----------



## Travelgrrl

1GoldenSun said:


> I've never seen more than a handful of aduls in costume at any given time before, and it sounds like a lot of people really put a lot of effort and creativity into their ensembles.



Because people are in costume  , and everyone's in an especially happy mood , we found other guests to be super friendly, as if they were all pals  and we were at the same private party  !  (Until someone steps in front of you at a parade, Arrrrg! )


----------



## MissMaryQC

Pat Gaik said:


> That is hilarious! Did you make that or purchase it? My hubby would love to be Winnifred!



I made it! Actually my first attempt at sewing a garment. I've done bunting before, but that's about it. I found a dress and a giant t-shirt at Salvation Army, dyed them purple and green, respectively, took them apart and sewed them together. Then I added the gold stuff. I've since made some decals and painted gold symbols along the purple on the dress.

In case you can't tell I'm super proud of this craft. Lol! But it was honestly quite simple, once I got the hang of the machine down.


----------



## FoxC63

1GoldenSun said:


> I see what I was doing wrong! No need to go into the details of my stupidity, just suffice it to say I was reading the ranking list wrong!
> 
> Thanks, pjtoadie, that really helps a lot and I feel so much better! This is our first MNSSHP, and I really hope it's not too crowded while we learn the ropes. I'm kind of at a loss regarding creating a touring plan, and I'm afraid we will be those people standing at the entrance to the park, looking at our map and wondering where to begin. But we will have fun regardless, I'm sure of it!
> 
> Thanks to you too, FoxC63. I didn't try to quote anyone this time but I'm sure I'll give it a try again soon. Last time I erased my double post but didn't know what to do with the blank space; next time I'll know!



You're more then welcome to create an  itinerary on my planning thread a few have already take a look see over [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/"]*here*[/URL].


----------



## Zakery

This may have been asked but I am worried that if I show up after 4 but before 7 that entry will take off one of my days.  I have 6 days in the park and also purchased the party ticket.  Do I have to do or say anything to make sure I don't lose a day?


----------



## Farro

1GoldenSun said:


> Thank you; you really make it all sound amazing!
> 
> I think just looking at all the costumes and the decorations will be a party unto itself. I've never seen more than a handful of aduls in costume at any given time before, and it sounds like a lot of people really put a lot of effort and creativity into their ensembles.
> 
> I like a parade, but I don't need to be front and center to enjoy it. Ditto for fireworks. And I enjoy seeing the characters but unless it's at a character meal and they come to us I don't care about "meeting" them.
> 
> We love the rides, and we love candy, and I think we're really going to enjoy the atmosphere and the environment.
> 
> I feel very reassured that we're going to have a great time without a plan! Thank you!



We never have a real plan for the party! We ride whatever we want, grab some candy and just enjoy the atmosphere. The only thing we plan is which parade we want to watch, and even that is really decided when we actually get there. 

The characters aren't a priority for us.


----------



## bluecastle

How are the wait times for 7DMT on party nights?


----------



## Travelgrrl

MissMaryQC said:


> In case you can't tell I'm super proud of this craft.



You SHOULD be proud!  I thought it was a professionally made costume! I can't believe it was your first garment sewing project!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

It looks like we may be changing our costumes.

We were going to go as "Ghoat Tourist from the 90s"

But we're so busy right now that we're thinking about doing "Pizza Planet Workers" instead.


----------



## HausofDisney

How many parties sold out last year, just the 30th and 31st? I'm just wondering how cautious I have to be about a specific date that I'm trying to attend selling out.


----------



## PALionKingfan

bluecastle said:


> How are the wait times for 7DMT on party nights?



I read that this year 7DMT will not be open during the party.


----------



## PALionKingfan

Does anyone know if you can still enter the party before 7pm?  I was hoping to make dining reservations around 4:30 or 5pm but want to make sure I can get into the park without using one of my days.


----------



## AngelDisney

PALionKingfan said:


> I read that this year 7DMT will not be open during the party.


7DMT will be open during the party.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions


----------



## doggydoc

Any opinions on how the new parade times will affect crowds? DW and I have reservations for the Hallowishes Dessert Party(still tempted to cancel due to loss of parade viewing) on Friday 9/20 with a 9:15 check-in time. Obviously we won't be able to watch the first parade, so now I am wondering how far in advance we will have to snag a spot for the second.

I have seen the parade many times on trips with DD but this is my wife's first Halloween party so a good spot for the parade is a must. I guess we could get her a spot for the first parade and then I could go and check us in for the dessert party. It is just the two of us so rides and character meets are not a priority at all so I may be over thinking things. The parade, the fireworks and the Hocus Pocus show are musts followed by getting Magic Shots and possibly HM and the Treehouse are all we really want to do other than crowd watch and a little trick or treating.


----------



## mesaboy2

Zakery said:


> This may have been asked but I am worried that if I show up after 4 but before 7 that entry will take off one of my days.  I have 6 days in the park and also purchased the party ticket.  Do I have to do or say anything to make sure I don't lose a day?



Enter through the tapstiles marked for the party and you should be fine.  Ask while doing that if it eases your concern.


----------



## mesaboy2

PALionKingfan said:


> *Does anyone know if you can still enter the party before 7pm?*  I was hoping to make dining reservations around 4:30 or 5pm but want to make sure I can get into the park without using one of my days.



Almost certainly.


----------



## pjtoadie

PALionKingfan said:


> I read that this year 7DMT will not be open during the party.



At first it wasn't on the list for open attractions but it's on there now.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

If you get in line for a ride by 12:00am, will you get to ride it or do they just stop everything at midnight? We couldn't get earlier FPs for 7DMT, so I'm thinking about doing it last-minute. 

Do the trick-or-treat stations stay open right up until 12:00? Do you think the candy lines will be fairly short after 11:00?

We are not big parade and fireworks people. We've been satisfied with catching 3rd row glimpses of the parades in the past and just viewing the fireworks from wherever we happen to be when they happen. Are this parade and these fireworks so special that we should make the effort to view them properly? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Farro

1GoldenSun said:


> If you get in line for a ride by 12:00am, will you get to ride it or do they just stop everything at midnight? We couldn't get earlier FPs for 7DMT, so I'm thinking about doing it last-minute.
> 
> Do the trick-or-treat stations stay open right up until 12:00? Do you think the candy lines will be fairly short after 11:00?
> 
> We are not big parade and fireworks people. We've been satisfied with catching 3rd row glimpses of the parades in the past and just viewing the fireworks from wherever we happen to be when they happen. Are this parade and these fireworks so special that we should make the effort to view them properly?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



We aren't parade people either, but we enjoy Boo To You. It's cute and it doesn't feel long. Watch it from Liberty Square or Frontierland, those will be the easiest places to get a spot. I'm betting the second parade will be even easier to get a spot for.


----------



## Mrjoshua

The Haunted Mansion is the only must-ride for my family during MNSSHP. I was wondering if anyone can give me a ballpark estimate as to what the wait time is usually like. I realize that it probably depends on the hour, the date, and other variables.
We're going on a Tuesday in October, and I'm hoping to hit The Haunted Mansion around 7:15 or 7:30, if that helps.


----------



## pjtoadie

Farro said:


> We aren't parade people either, but we enjoy Boo To You. It's cute and it doesn't feel long. Watch it from Liberty Square or Frontierland, those will be the easiest places to get a spot. I'm betting the second parade will be even easier to get a spot for.




Yeah the second parade is easier. When we went two years ago we were able to get a spot right on Main Street near Town Square Theatre after the fireworks and we were near the castle so we had to walk a little bit.


----------



## Travelgrrl

You should be able to get right on HM at that time. By 7, day guests are gone and the gung ho party guests are lining up to visit characters.


----------



## Mrjoshua

Travelgrrl said:


> You should be able to get right on HM at that time. By 7, day guests are gone and the gung ho party guests are lining up to visit characters.


Thanks for the help! We're all MNSSHP newbies, and we've only booked 1 party, so I'm trying to plan it out.

From what I've read, the first BTY parade begins at 8:30, and starts in Frontierland. Does anyone know approximately how long it takes for the parade to wrap up on Main Street?


----------



## Farro

Mrjoshua said:


> Thanks for the help! We're all MNSSHP newbies, and we've only booked 1 party, so I'm trying to plan it out.
> 
> From what I've read, the first BTY parade begins at 8:30, and starts in Frontierland. Does anyone know approximately how long it takes for the parade to wrap up on Main Street?



What day are you going? Some of the times are loaded for the parades, etc. - the parade looks to be at 9:15 and 11:15.


----------



## Mrjoshua

I'm going on October 24. The parade times that I googled show 8:30 and 11:15, but perhaps those are times from previous years?


----------



## Farro

@Mrjoshua  You can see on the Disney site-
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/

Your date:


----------



## Mrjoshua

Farro said:


> @Mrjoshua  You can see on the Disney site-
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/
> 
> Your date:
> View attachment 259385


Thank you very much! For whatever reason, I was not able to change the event date on the WDW website from my phone browser (operator error, I'm sure). 

Hmmm... 9:15 parade means I'll either have to skip the first parade, or cancel the dessert party.


----------



## tink2007

Going September 15th


----------



## sheila14

mesaboy2 said:


> Almost certainly.


As Disney has quoted it is a courtesy to get in at 4 but if MK is max with guests they will not let you in. You can do multiple google searches about Disney letting guests in early on party nights.


----------



## mesaboy2

sheila14 said:


> As Disney has quoted it is a courtesy to get in at 4 but if MK is max with guests they will not let you in. You can do multiple google searches about Disney letting guests in early on party nights.



I am very aware of how it works, having done it many times myself.  MK will *never* hit capacity on a day with a party, and that they suggest even the possibility is ridiculous.  If they do not allow 4:00p entry, it will be for another reason.


----------



## Zakery

mesaboy2 said:


> Enter through the tapstiles marked for the party and you should be fine.  Ask while doing that if it eases your concern.


Perfect.  Thanks for the info. I've never been to the party before.


----------



## lok1sgrl

Travelgrrl said:


> You should be able to get right on HM at that time. By 7, day guests are gone and the gung ho party guests are lining up to visit characters.



Sounds perfect!


----------



## bluecastle

Hate to be a pain asking this again, but I need to know if I have to worry about saving 7DMT for party night. (my family has done it before) The way my schedule is now, I am only planning to do same day FPs for MK when we are at the other parks earlier in the day, go to the 1 EMH evening, and 1 party. 
If I do save it for party night, any recommendations for the best time? 7-7:15ish or 1145-12 midnight? Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bluecastle said:


> Hate to be a pain asking this again, but I need to know if I have to worry about saving 7DMT for party night. (my family has done it before) The way my schedule is now, I am only planning to do same day FPs for MK when we are at the other parks earlier in the day, go to the 1 EMH evening, and 1 party.
> If I do save it for party night, any recommendations for the best time? 7-7:15ish or 1145-12 midnight? Thanks!



2 years ago we did it at the end of the party - around 11:30 or so.  It was practically walk on.


----------



## bluecastle

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 2 years ago we did it at the end of the party - around 11:30 or so.  It was practically walk on.


Thank you!!


----------



## scrappinmom

So, I'm considering booking the Hallowishes dessert party. We will be using party time for characters & parade, fireworks. If I'm planning the 2nd parade do you think it's a good idea? This trip it's just my friend, my 18 yr old dd & I & we will have enough other mk days where other than HM we won't be doing rides. Thoughts appreciated


----------



## buzzrelly

Does anyone know what's up with The Plaza reservations during MNSSHP? I currently have a reservation for 3:05 but I would like to change it to 4:15 or so and there are no times available past 3:05.


----------



## GillianP1301

Mrjoshua said:


> Thank you very much! For whatever reason, I was not able to change the event date on the WDW website from my phone browser (operator error, I'm sure).
> 
> Hmmm... 9:15 parade means I'll either have to skip the first parade, or cancel the dessert party.



I'm trying to make the same decision. The 8:30 parade time would've worked out perfectly for the dessert party starting at 9:15, but now it's a choice between missing the first parade, checking in 20 minutes late for the dessert party or foregoing the dessert party all together.  We could do the 11:15 parade, but that last 30 - 45 minutes is a great time to get on a few rides with no lines or have less of a wait for a more popular meet & greet. Decisions, decisions...

As an aside, I guess we now know why they removed the parade viewing from the dessert party package. The question is, why move the parade time?


----------



## sherlockmiles

What time do the meet and greets usually end?  I know that the lines will be 'closed' when necessary, and will be different per person.  Like everyone, trying to juggle party activities.

Best advice from everyone was to book 2 parties!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Mrjoshua said:


> The Haunted Mansion is the only must-ride for my family during MNSSHP. I was wondering if anyone can give me a ballpark estimate as to what the wait time is usually like. I realize that it probably depends on the hour, the date, and other variables.
> We're going on a Tuesday in October, and I'm hoping to hit The Haunted Mansion around 7:15 or 7:30, if that helps.



Just offering another perspective - sometimes Haunted Mansion will have a bit of a wait (10-20 minutes) during the party because it is the most Halloween themed ride and they have some special things happening in the line as you wait for the ride. Just don't want you to think it will definitely be a walk on.


----------



## Travelgrrl

I'd be glad to wait only 10 minutes for any ride at MK!  I didn't mean to imply HM would be a pure walk-on, but the lines seem manageable for someone who has that as their top priority.  It doesn't have waits like the 7 Dwarves!


----------



## Geomom

Did my FP+ for our October 6-10th trip today and saw the 'show' times for our Halloween Party on 10/9:

o    Cadaver Dans (Frontierland): 7:15PM, 8PM, 8:50PM, 9:55PM, 10:50PM

o    Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular stage show: 7:40PM, 8:35PM 10:45PM, 12:00AM

o    Halloween Parade: 9:15PM, 11:15PM

o    Hallowishes fireworks: 10:15PM


----------



## Disneymom1126

Travelgrrl said:


> I'd be glad to wait only 10 minutes for any ride at MK!  I didn't mean to imply HM would be a pure walk-on, but the lines seem manageable for someone who has that as their top priority.  It doesn't have waits like the 7 Dwarves!



very true!


----------



## monique5

HausofDisney said:


> How many parties sold out last year, just the 30th and 31st? I'm just wondering how cautious I have to be about a specific date that I'm trying to attend selling out.



See Post #3 for Sold Out parties & date they sold out on.


----------



## Cluelyss

mamapenguin said:


> Will Lilo and Stich be there? My daughter is going as Lilo. TIA


They have not been historically.


----------



## Jays2013

We're attending our first MNSSHP on Oct. 31 this year! Does anyone have any feedback on how long ride waits usually are during the sold-out parties? 

We don't care about seeing the characters so much (except for Goofy for ODS, who is going to be dressed as him); the parade, fireworks, dance party for ODS and a bit of trick-or-treating for YDS are our priorities. Still, if lines are still good, we'll take advantage of them, especially as YDS and I will probably stay to closing.


----------



## lindsayjs

I just saw they added Halloween shop to the Disney Shop Parks app!
Sorry if this is a repeat, I'm just so excited!
HALLOWEEN SEASON IS UPON US!


----------



## yoda22

lindsayjs said:


> I just saw they added Halloween shop to the Disney Shop Parks app!
> Sorry if this is a repeat, I'm just so excited!
> HALLOWEEN SEASON IS UPON US!


I was just looking at it - so exciting! I noticed the Disney Store (online) has adult costumes, too. Is that new or have they always offered adult costumes?


----------



## FeralCatRogue

yoda22 said:


> I was just looking at it - so exciting! I noticed the Disney Store (online) has adult costumes, too. Is that new or have they always offered adult costumes?


They've always had a small selection online.


----------



## luv2boys

what is the difference in pricing.  Some nights is 84, some 99 and some 115 for adults?


----------



## Bex258

lindsayjs said:


> I just saw they added Halloween shop to the Disney Shop Parks app!
> Sorry if this is a repeat, I'm just so excited!
> HALLOWEEN SEASON IS UPON US!




I used to be able to view the park merchandise shop online button on the desktop version of MDE but just went to look and Stitch ate the page.
I can't view it in the app because its US only  I hope I can download it once I land, will be really helpful tracking down merchandise.

Edit:- can see stuff on the disneystore.com so if that's the same stuff then yay!


----------



## mesaboy2

Jays2013 said:


> We're attending our first MNSSHP on Oct. 31 this year! Does anyone have any feedback on how long ride waits usually are during the sold-out parties?
> 
> We don't care about seeing the characters so much (except for Goofy for ODS, who is going to be dressed as him); the parade, fireworks, dance party for ODS and a bit of trick-or-treating for YDS are our priorities. Still, if lines are still good, we'll take advantage of them, especially as YDS and I will probably stay to closing.



Ride waits are comparatively low during all parties, sold-out or not.


----------



## Lesley Wake

luv2boys said:


> what is the difference in pricing.  Some nights is 84, some 99 and some 115 for adults?


The cheaper the ticket the least crowded Disney is anticipating it will be. So Fridays and days later in October are more expensive. Tuesday's and early in September are cheaper. You just have to check which days are possibilities for you and what prices are those days. We actually changed our date (slightly)-originally we were doing a Friday but the prices were $20 cheaper on Tuesday that week. Luckily it worked out well in our schedule to switch!


----------



## FrozenOne16

*We are planning on going on Oct 9. I am hoping it isn't that crazy like it was 2 years ago. Fingers crossed!*


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Any idea when they will release the MNSSHP merchandise?


----------



## Jays2013

mesaboy2 said:


> Ride waits are comparatively low during all parties, sold-out or not.



Thanks! Just curious what "comparatively low" works out to. 

We're really, really looking forward to it regardless. Just trying to get a feel for what we can fit it.


----------



## mesaboy2

Jays2013 said:


> Thanks! Just curious what "comparatively low" works out to.
> 
> We're really, really looking forward to it regardless. Just trying to get a feel for what we can fit it.



Meaning they will be less than the average waits on most normal MK days.


----------



## lawboysam

mesaboy2 said:


> Meaning they will be less than the average waits on most normal MK days.



I think they were looking for specific anecdotes. A 50 minute wait is "less than" a typical wait time of 70 minutes, but so is 5-15 minutes. One of those I would stand in, one I wouldn't.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

lawboysam said:


> I think they were looking for specific anecdotes. A 50 minute wait is "less than" a typical wait time of 70 minutes, but so is 5-15 minutes. One of those I would stand in, one I wouldn't.



Ride waits are "bearable" for most rides except 7DMT, Peter Pan, and Haunted Mansion. Even those three are bearable at 11:30.


----------



## mesaboy2

lawboysam said:


> I think they were looking for specific anecdotes. A 50 minute wait is "less than" a typical wait time of 70 minutes, but so is 5-15 minutes. One of those I would stand in, one I wouldn't.



How about this:  waits will be pretty darn short.


----------



## Texans_loyal

decided to scratch the te fiti costume and go as Hades since he's my fave.  I have a skater dress at home that i will decorate. hoping to find the same fabric, any ideas on where i can find that pattern? we have embroidery machine at work, i will have pain & panic embroidered on the trim. just need a blue wig and makeup setting spray. i made an appoint at sephora Disney springs to get my makeup done.


----------



## Amunet

Elsaalltheway said:


> Any idea when they will release the MNSSHP merchandise?


Any day now. Based upon last year's announcement compared to the first party date, it WOULD HAVE been released on the 4th. So I'm hoping sometime this week 
I'm anxious too, I need to budget!


----------



## Amunet

Wait ... this is at the disney store website ... it has 2017 on it ... OMG IS THIS THE NEW MERCH FOR THIS YEAR?!
https://www.disneystore.com/bags-halloween-mickey-and-friends-bag/mp/1439380/1000291/

EDIT: It looks like there are similar art designs; like on these items:
https://www.disneystore.com/outdoor--garden-mickey-mouse-and-friends-door-sign/mp/1439276/1000249/
https://www.disneystore.com/hats-gl...e-halloween-ears-headband/mp/1439372/1000294/
https://www.disneystore.com/t-shirt...-kids---walt-disney-world/mp/1439664/1000228/
https://www.disneystore.com/pin-sets-mickey-mouse-and-friends-halloween-pin-set/mp/1439206/1000286/
https://www.disneystore.com/kitchen...ends-halloween-candy-bowl/mp/1439292/1000352/
https://www.disneystore.com/t-shirts--tops-minnie-mouse-halloween-top-for-kids/mp/1439591/1000228/


----------



## ChewieIsMyCoPilot

Texans_loyal said:


> decided to scratch the te fiti costume and go as Hades since he's my fave.  I have a skater dress at home that i will decorate. hoping to find the same fabric, any ideas on where i can find that pattern? we have embroidery machine at work, i will have pain & panic embroidered on the trim. just need a blue wig and makeup setting spray. i made an appoint at sephora Disney springs to get my makeup done.
> 
> View attachment 259660


 My friend and I did Hercules and Hades last year! She found blue LED lights for her wig which looked awesome at night.


----------



## Farro

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Ride waits are "bearable" for most rides except 7DMT, Peter Pan, and Haunted Mansion. Even those three are bearable at 11:30.



Do you find Peter Pan to be a long wait at the party?  The reason I ask is because I want to see the queue and I thought the party would be the perfect time to experience the queue without a long wait. Am I wrong?


----------



## lawboysam

Farro said:


> Do you find Peter Pan to be a long wait at the party?  The reason I ask is because I want to see the queue and I thought the party would be the perfect time to experience the queue without a long wait. Am I wrong?



When we went through last year, the queue wasn't open (I mean, you could still walk through it, but the effects weren't on). We went relatively late - I want to say like 10:30/11 - and maybe we just went on a bad night and something wasn't working, idk, but thought I'd mention it. But it was basically a walk-on.


----------



## Farro

lawboysam said:


> When we went through last year, the queue wasn't open (I mean, you could still walk through it, but the effects weren't on). We went relatively late - I want to say like 10:30/11 - and maybe we just went on a bad night and something wasn't working, idk, but thought I'd mention it. But it was basically a walk-on.



Oooh good to know!!! 

Hmmm...I really want to see the effects, I may have to rope-drop it.  thanks!


----------



## IrishNYC

lindsayjs said:


> I just saw they added Halloween shop to the Disney Shop Parks app!
> Sorry if this is a repeat, I'm just so excited!
> HALLOWEEN SEASON IS UPON US!



Wheeeee! Must increase souvenir budget!


----------



## NikkiDP

Our party tickets arrived today!!!


----------



## FoxC63

lawboysam said:


> When we went through last year, the queue wasn't open (I mean, you could still walk through it, but *the effects weren't on*). We went relatively late - I want to say like 10:30/11 - and maybe we just went on a bad night and something wasn't working, idk, but thought I'd mention it. But it was basically a walk-on.



This has to be the first time I've read this.  Hmmm, bummer!


----------



## bluecastle

Farro said:


> Do you find Peter Pan to be a long wait at the party?  The reason I ask is because I want to see the queue and I thought the party would be the perfect time to experience the queue without a long wait. Am I wrong?



Great minds think alike! I was just thinking about this today!! My family didn't put Peter Pan on their preferred rides lists and I thought I could talk my DD into going on with me if we could go through the queue. On our last trip we did FP. Maybe we'll try it just before 7 or I'll just keep checking through the night. 
I hope this thread continues past October so we can hear about all our party experiences! Of course, I'll be back at school and won't have the luxury to hang out here as much as I have had this summer!


----------



## Travelgrrl

This is no doubt off topic, but what's the deal with Peter Pan's queue? The last time I went on it, you just sort of stood under an awning outside.

This low tech ride is one of my absolute favorites. I love being swung aloft in the little boat, and when you glide through the bedroom window and over London, it's always a super magical feeling for me. So my mind is 'sploding over WHAT happens in the line?!


----------



## mesaboy2

Travelgrrl said:


> This is no doubt off topic, but what's the deal with Peter Pan's queue? The last time I went on it, you just sort of stood under an awning outside.
> 
> This low tech ride is one of my absolute favorites. I love being swung aloft in the little boat, and when you glide through the bedroom window and over London, it's always a super magical feeling for me. So my mind is 'sploding over WHAT happens in the line?!



It's been redone and now has an interactive queue.


----------



## Travelgrrl

So sad that they won't be running the effects at MNSSHP!  The two parties will be the only times I'm at MK all week!


----------



## Mrjoshua

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm trying to make the same decision. The 8:30 parade time would've worked out perfectly for the dessert party starting at 9:15, but now it's a choice between missing the first parade, checking in 20 minutes late for the dessert party or foregoing the dessert party all together.  We could do the 11:15 parade, but that last 30 - 45 minutes is a great time to get on a few rides with no lines or have less of a wait for a more popular meet & greet. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> As an aside, I guess we now know why they removed the parade viewing from the dessert party package. The question is, why move the parade time?



No idea why they changed the parade time. Maybe to thin the herds elsewhere? 

Yeah, I'm in the same boat for dessert party versus first parade. When the second parade ends, there won't be much time for jumping in ride lines. Maybe 1 if that? 

Especially considering that if I book the dessert party, I'll probably end up watching the second parade from Main Street or the circle. So, in theory, the second parade would END on Main Street at... 11:50ish?

I'd love to grab a good parade spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square. However, that would mean hoofing from Tomorrowland Terrace after the fireworks at 10:35, with a limited mobility family, and somehow finding a good spot in the west side of the park. That would be a tall order for my group, and it seems like too big of a risk.


----------



## Amunet

NikkiDP said:


> Our party tickets arrived today!!!


What attractions did you get on yours? We got Dumbo and BTMRR


----------



## NikkiDP

Amunet said:


> What attractions did you get on yours? We got Dumbo and BTMRR


We didn't do any attractions. We are going 2 nights (10/27 and 10/31) and really just want to enjoy the atmosphere of MK at night. It will be our first party so didn't want to have to worry about rides (even though we will certainly be going on a few!).


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Travelgrrl said:


> So sad that they won't be running the effects at MNSSHP!  The two parties will be the only times I'm at MK all week!



Don't give up hope, we don't know for sure they wont be. We just know that on one night last year late in the evening they weren't. When we went for a Christmas party, they were running them.


----------



## CMNJ

NikkiDP said:


> We didn't do any attractions. We are going 2 nights (10/27 and 10/31) and really just want to enjoy the atmosphere of MK at night. It will be our first party so didn't want to have to worry about rides (even though we will certainly be going on a few!).


I think @Amunet meant what attractions were pictured on your tickets (since you had said they just arrived)


----------



## NikkiDP

CMNJ said:


> I think @Amunet meant what attractions were pictured on your tickets (since you had said they just arrived)


Ohhhhhhhh  my bad! One of them had the hitchhiking ghosts and the others were actually animals haha. There was definitely and elephant and a zebra but don't remember the other!


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrjoshua said:


> No idea why they changed the parade time. Maybe to thin the herds elsewhere?
> 
> Yeah, I'm in the same boat for dessert party versus first parade. When the second parade ends, there won't be much time for jumping in ride lines. Maybe 1 if that?
> 
> Especially considering that if I book the dessert party, I'll probably end up watching the second parade from Main Street or the circle. So, in theory, the second parade would END on Main Street at... 11:50ish?
> 
> I'd love to grab a good parade spot in Frontierland or Liberty Square. However, that would mean hoofing from Tomorrowland Terrace after the fireworks at 10:35, with a limited mobility family, and somehow finding a good spot in the west side of the park. That would be a tall order for my group, and it seems like too big of a risk.


We usually watch the second parade from the end of Main Street, and it ends pretty close to midnight. We've done Mickey right after before, and once the carousel, but last year at MVMCP we ran from our parade spot to Jingle Cruise and did NOT make it on. Lol. So you'll have very few options after if you watch near the hub.


----------



## Jays2013

mesaboy2 said:


> How about this:  waits will be pretty darn short.


 
Heh. Thanks to both of you.   I appreciate it!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Cluelyss said:


> We usually watch the second parade from the end of Main Street, and it ends pretty close to midnight. We've done Mickey right after before, and once the carousel, but last year at MVMCP we ran from our parade spot to Jingle Cruise and did NOT make it on. Lol. So you'll have very few options after if you watch near the hub.



How were the crowds in that area and how early did you get there? We've always watched from Liberty Square because of hearing that Main Street crowds are tough, but it could be fun to watch from somewhere different this year (and be close to the exit!).


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneymom1126 said:


> How were the crowds in that area and how early did you get there? We've always watched from Liberty Square because of hearing that Main Street crowds are tough, but it could be fun to watch from somewhere different this year (and be close to the exit!).


We usually grab our spot around 10:45 (near the flagpole). If it's not a sold out night, you may be able to wait until closer to 11 (as it will be after 11:30 before the parade reaches you). Near the hub crowds will be much heavier than at the end of the route.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Mrjoshua said:


> a limited mobility family



If anyone in your family's mobility is such that they require a wheelchair or assistive device, you can sit in handicapped accessible seating during the parades.  The last time I went to MNSSHP, there was one in the Hub, and perhaps others along the route. 



Airship Ariadne said:


> Don't give up hope, we don't know for sure they wont be. We just know that on one night last year late in the evening they weren't. When we went for a Christmas party, they were running them.



Crossing my fingers!  It occurred to me that if we are able to get FP for the hours between 4-6:30, the effects might still be on Peter Pan's Flight. But if we had FP, would we not see that queue? Hmmmm...


----------



## FrozenOne16

NikkiDP said:


> Ohhhhhhhh  my bad! One of them had the hitchhiking ghosts and the others were actually animals haha. There was definitely and elephant and a zebra but don't remember the other!



*Are your tickets linked to your Disney account? 2 years ago when we went they were just on our magic bands. Has that changed?*


----------



## NikkiDP

FrozenOne16 said:


> *Are your tickets linked to your Disney account? 2 years ago when we went they were just on our magic bands. Has that changed?*


I don't believe it has changed. We had the option to have physical tickets which we chose simply cause I like have an actual ticket to things. Plus it was a nice way to get us excited (not that we need it haha). The tickets still show up on our accounts so I believe they are still linked.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Sorry if I missed this - when will the character m&g list, dates, times, etc be published?  are there different lists\availabilities for different party dates?  Thank you.


----------



## mesaboy2

sherlockmiles said:


> Sorry if I missed this - when will the character m&g list, dates, times, etc be published?  are there different lists\availabilities for different party dates?  Thank you.



Same schedule for every party.  The official data doesn't get released until a day or two prior to the first party.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mesaboy2 said:


> Same schedule for every party.  The official data doesn't get released until a day or two prior.



Thank you!


----------



## Valentina Buritica

If we are let inside the park at 4 for the MNSSHP, how early should I be at the gate?


----------



## Cluelyss

Travelgrrl said:


> Crossing my fingers!  It occurred to me that if we are able to get FP for the hours between 4-6:30, the effects might still be on Peter Pan's Flight. But if we had FP, would we not see that queue? Hmmmm...


Correct. The FP entrance bypasses the queue.


----------



## FrozenOne16

NikkiDP said:


> I don't believe it has changed. We had the option to have physical tickets which we chose simply cause I like have an actual ticket to things. Plus it was a nice way to get us excited (not that we need it haha). The tickets still show up on our accounts so I believe they are still linked.


*I think that is what we may do! I love having tickets! Mainly so I can save them!*


----------



## NikkiDP

FrozenOne16 said:


> *I think that is what we may do! I love having tickets! Mainly so I can save them!*


Exactly! And they are more like a credit card than a traditional ticket so they won't get destroyed while travelling!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Farro said:


> Do you find Peter Pan to be a long wait at the party?  The reason I ask is because I want to see the queue and I thought the party would be the perfect time to experience the queue without a long wait. Am I wrong?



I am basing my previous comments more off of what others have said. We planned to go to Peter Pan last thing at night when we went. So I wasn't around to check on wait times during the night. We jumped in line very close to 11:59 (we were running to get there after doing Haunted Mansion, thinking we would end the party with that...and now that I recall that, we DIDN'T plan Peter Pan last thing). It was our first time seeing the queue, and it still took about 10 minutes or so to get through the line.


----------



## Texans_loyal

ChewieIsMyCoPilot said:


> My friend and I did Hercules and Hades last year! She found blue LED lights for her wig which looked awesome at night.




that looks cool! thanks for the idea!


----------



## vinotinto

OK, I have a silly question. I received my plastic tickets in the mail. I had assigned each ticket to the 4 of us on MDE when I purchased them. I was planning to enter using the actual tickets, to minimize any chance of an actual day being taken out by accident. Is there a way to know which ticket was assigned to each person?


----------



## stickeymouse

vinotinto said:


> OK, I have a silly question. I received my plastic tickets in the mail. I had assigned each ticket to the 4 of us on MDE when I purchased them. I was planning to enter using the actual tickets, to minimize any chance of an actual day being taken out by accident. Is there a way to know which ticket was assigned to each person?


In MDE, go to "MagicBands and Cards". I think it might tell you which card/ticket is assigned to each person.


----------



## sherlockmiles

stickeymouse said:


> In MDE, go to "MagicBands and Cards". I think it might tell you which card/ticket is assigned to each person.



The last time I had plastic cards/tickets, they were not assigned.  They became assigned the first time they were used since you had to add your fingerprint.  We used a sharpie and wrote each person's name on them so we'd always know whose ticket was whose.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

vinotinto said:


> OK, I have a silly question. I received my plastic tickets in the mail. I had assigned each ticket to the 4 of us on MDE when I purchased them. I was planning to enter using the actual tickets, to minimize any chance of an actual day being taken out by accident. Is there a way to know which ticket was assigned to each person?


Go into your MDE account on the computer, look at the Magicbands and cards sections of your account.  Find the number on the back of your party card and match it up to the person.  I had to do that with Mine and DH, I wrote our names on the back of the cards with a sharpie.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

sherlockmiles said:


> The last time I had plastic cards/tickets, they were not assigned.  They became assigned the first time they were used since you had to add your fingerprint.  We used a sharpie and wrote each person's name on them so we'd always know whose ticket was whose.


Ours were already assigned last year when we got our party tickets, and this year when we got our party tickets for September.  I did buy them on the computer while signed into my MDE account and selected our names for the party guests from MDE.  So when I looked them up after I received the party ticket cards in the mail, I was able to see whose was whose by matching the numbers on the cards to that persons assigned bands and cards in my MDE account.


----------



## sherlockmiles

To get the halloween sorcerer's card, will I have to fight 1 villian at the party, like you have to to get new/more regular cards?  Or can we just stop in and get them?  Do we need to show our key card?  Thx


----------



## DonaldDuck77

sherlockmiles said:


> To get the halloween sorcerer's card, will I have to fight 1 villian at the party, like you have to to get new/more regular cards?  Or can we just stop in and get them?  Do we need to show our key card?  Thx



The only thing you need is your party wristband. You don't have to go through the explanation of the game or anything if all you want is the party card. If you want the regular day's allotment, you have to do whatever the typical rules are for the pack of cards.


----------



## sherlockmiles

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The only thing you need is your party wristband. You don't have to go through the explanation of the game or anything if all you want is the party card. If you want the regular day's allotment, you have to do whatever the typical rules are for the pack of cards.



Thank you!  That was helpful.


----------



## prettyprincess624

I chose the print at home option for tickets. Do I actually have to print them out since they are linked?


----------



## KELLY

Booked PL since dd didn't want a hot costume and then she said something about Moana.  So that is what we are going with now.  Just ordered today from the DS.  I need to call and cancel her PL reservation.  Which is good since we can now get all our FP in and eat some QS food before the party begins.

Does anyone know if they will have special Halloween MB for sale like last year? DD really wants one and her one from Star Wars weekend is two years old so she is going to be using her generic blue one til we get her a new one.


----------



## pjtoadie

DonaldDuck77 said:


> The only thing you need is your party wristband. You don't have to go through the explanation of the game or anything if all you want is the party card. If you want the regular day's allotment, you have to do whatever the typical rules are for the pack of cards.



Do we know what the card is going to be this year?


----------



## Mrjoshua

Does anybody know when they start distributing Party wristbands? For example, if you have regular park admission to MK earlier in the day, can you pick up your MNSSHP wristband in the morning?


----------



## mesaboy2

Mrjoshua said:


> Does anybody know *when they start distributing Party wristbands*? For example, if you have regular park admission to MK earlier in the day, can you pick up your MNSSHP wristband in the morning?



Not until around 4:00p.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Sorry if I missed this - when will the character m&g list, dates, times, etc be published?  are there different lists\availabilities for different party dates?  Thank you.





mesaboy2 said:


> Same schedule for every party.  The official data doesn't get released until a day or two prior to the first party.



Disney has never released a list of Characters.  They have given us information on a few, but not a list.  That information is usually obtained via Disney App and or those who attend the first few parties.  We'll see what Disney does this year.  Also in 2016 we did have access to a CM's Character Map which was released secretively from a fellow DISer.  It did not state time frames, photopass photographer's or if the characters signed autographs.  The map along with a printable Character List pdf can be found here.



pjtoadie said:


> Do we know what the card is going to be this year?


  No, it has not been published at this time.


----------



## abnihon

Travelgrrl said:


> So sad that they won't be running the effects at MNSSHP!  The two parties will be the only times I'm at MK all week!



We did PP shortly after 7 and I think effects were running.  Wait was maybe 15-20 min.


----------



## abnihon

Maleficent is appearing on Photopass Day (August 19th) and someone on FB suggested this COULD mean they're bringing her back for MNSSHP!!!
I hope so!!!
I may not pull the trigger on my Ursula costume yet because if this is true I think we'll have to wear our Briar Rose and Prince Phillip costumes instead!


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> No, it has not been published at this time.



Ahh ok that's what I thought, thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> *Maleficent is appearing on Photopass Day (August 19th) *and someone on FB suggested this COULD mean they're bringing her back for MNSSHP!!!
> I hope so!!!
> I may not pull the trigger on my Ursula costume yet because if this is true I think we'll have to wear our Briar Rose and Prince Phillip costumes instead!



Yes as are a few more Villains, this is posted on [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL].


----------



## PolyAddict

Is there anything special when you eat at Be Our Guest on a party night?


----------



## BigGoof81

PolyAddict said:


> Is there anything special when you eat at Be Our Guest on a party night?



I'm not sure if there is anything special.  But I would like to know if it takes away from the Beast being there, where he might be part of the parade or other festivities.


----------



## Mrjoshua

abnihon said:


> Maleficent is appearing on Photopass Day (August 19th) and someone on FB suggested this COULD mean they're bringing her back for MNSSHP!!!
> I hope so!!!


I would love it if the poster was right about this, but is it actually possible? 

A castmember recently told me that characters will strictly only appear one place at a time in the parks. With Malificent already in 2 nightly parades and 3 nightly shows at MNSSHP,  would that rule out a party photo op based on the house rules?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mrjoshua said:


> I would love it if the poster was right about this, but is it actually possible?
> 
> A castmember recently told me that characters will strictly only appear one place at a time in the parks. With Malificent already in 2 nightly parades and 3 nightly shows at MNSSHP,  would that rule out a party photo op based on the house rules?




I think they should kick the princesses out of the princess location and put villians there for the party......they are trying to Overtake the parks after all......


----------



## famsen

BigGoof81 said:


> I'm not sure if there is anything special.  But I would like to know if it takes away from the Beast being there, where he might be part of the parade or other festivities.



We did Be Our Guest around 8:30pm during MNSSHP last year. The Beast did come out several times during our meal and met guests for photos.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

PolyAddict said:


> Is there anything special when you eat at Be Our Guest on a party night?


They have a blood orange cupcake desert that was quite tasty.


----------



## PolyAddict

famsen said:


> We did Be Our Guest around 8:30pm during MNSSHP last year. The Beast did come out several times during our meal and met guests for photos.


Any special meal items?


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> I think they should kick the princesses out of the princess location and put villians there for the party......they are trying to Overtake the parks after all......


More villains for Halloween would be super sweet!!! Princesses are always out. How can we convince Disney to do this??


----------



## Sarahraegraham

sherlockmiles said:


> I think they should kick the princesses out of the princess location and put villians there for the party......they are trying to Overtake the parks after all......



YES!!


----------



## brnrss34

PolyAddict said:


> Is there anything special when you eat at Be Our Guest on a party night?


 The grey stuff is Halloween themed.


----------



## famsen

PolyAddict said:


> Any special meal items?



Nothing as far as appetizers or main courses. As others have said the Grey Stuff had some Halloween sprinkles on it. I did not notice the blood orange cupcake on the dessert menu but I was dead set on the Grey Stuff so probably didn't even notice.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

famsen said:


> Nothing as far as appetizers or main courses. As others have said the Grey Stuff had some Halloween sprinkles on it. I did not notice the blood orange cupcake on the dessert menu but I was dead set on the Grey Stuff so probably didn't even notice.


When I got it both times it was on teh cart they bring around, but was not listed on menu since it was just for party time I'm guessing.


----------



## cruising_bif

Are the Hallowishes fireworks and the Boo to You parade comparable to the fireworks and parade at MVMCP, in terms of scale?


----------



## camnhan

Can I just say I am starting to get SOOOOOOOOO excited about our first MNSSHP!!! I want to do so much to get ready but have to get the older 2 off to college first [they are disowning us because we are going without them]
I need to get my shirt designs off to my sister to get working on for me!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mrjoshua said:


> I would love it if the poster was right about this, but is it actually possible?
> 
> A castmember recently told me that characters will strictly only appear one place at a time in the parks. With Malificent already in 2 nightly parades and 3 nightly shows at MNSSHP,  would that rule out a party photo op based on the house rules?



This used to be true, but not really anymore. Mickey meets in his Town Square building during the parade, where you can also see him outside. This is permitted because no one would be able to see both at the same time. 

I think the new rule might be 'so long as you can't see two of the same character at one time'. Some of the characters do leave during the parades as well. More villains used to meet, they were just cut over the years as the party budget dwindled? (I put the ? because I can't imagine why the villains would be cut from meet and greets besides the budget, which is ridiculous...but whatever).


----------



## Disneymom1126

cruising_bif said:


> Are the Hallowishes fireworks and the Boo to You parade comparable to the fireworks and parade at MVMCP, in terms of scale?



You'll probably get different opinions on this, but I would say that Hallowishes is better than the fireworks at MVMCP, but of course seeing the castle all lit up with lights during the holidays is really cool as well. The parades are very different but comparable. It was a really magical experience watching the Christmas parade on main street with the fake snow falling/being in the holiday spirit, but I really loved the music, villains, etc. in the Halloween parade. I think there are just really different feels/emotions to the two so it's hard to compare them!


----------



## vinotinto

stickeymouse said:


> In MDE, go to "MagicBands and Cards". I think it might tell you which card/ticket is assigned to each person.





prettypatchesmsu said:


> Go into your MDE account on the computer, look at the Magicbands and cards sections of your account.  Find the number on the back of your party card and match it up to the person.  I had to do that with Mine and DH, I wrote our names on the back of the cards with a sharpie.


Thank you! This worked. I was able to match the cards to each of us. Couldn't see it in the ticket section, but the MagicBands and Cards had it!


----------



## pjtoadie

Anyone else disappointed that Splash will be in refurb during MNSSHP other than the people going to the first party.


If you haven't seen this before it'll be the greatest thing you've ever seen


----------



## Karen46

camnhan said:


> Can I just say I am starting to get SOOOOOOOOO excited about our first MNSSHP!!! I want to do so much to get ready but have to get the older 2 off to college first [they are disowning us because we are going without them]
> I need to get my shirt designs off to my sister to get working on for me!



I am so glad to read this. My husband and I will be getting the boys off to college and going to our first MNSSHP! Glad we are not the only ones! Enjoy


----------



## FrozenOne16

*This question has probably already been asked and answered, but 283 pages is a lot to go through! I have a resort reservation starting on Oct 9 at Fort Wilderness (tent camping). Will I be able to select fastpasses for party night (4pm-7pm)? Right now, it doesn't give me any options past Sept 8. Also, if I can select fastpasses, how early in the morning can I begin selecting them? Thanks!*


----------



## mskani

Another empty-nester parent attending the MNSSHP for the first time on 9/7!   My kids were none too happy


----------



## monique5

FrozenOne16 said:


> *This question has probably already been asked and answered, but 283 pages is a lot to go through! I have a resort reservation starting on Oct 9 at Fort Wilderness (tent camping). Will I be able to select fastpasses for party night (4pm-7pm)? Right now, it doesn't give me any options past Sept 8. Also, if I can select fastpasses, how early in the morning can I begin selecting them? Thanks!*



Yes, and no need to read through all pages. Al pertinent details are in Post #1 & 2. Post #1 has a FP+ section with details and links to FP+ info if needed.


----------



## IrishNYC

FrozenOne16 said:


> *This question has probably already been asked and answered, but 283 pages is a lot to go through! I have a resort reservation starting on Oct 9 at Fort Wilderness (tent camping). Will I be able to select fastpasses for party night (4pm-7pm)? Right now, it doesn't give me any options past Sept 8. Also, if I can select fastpasses, how early in the morning can I begin selecting them? Thanks!*



Your 60 days will be tomorrow at 7am. If you are using other tickets in addition to the party ticket, book all of those other fast passes first, then book the FPs for the day of your party last. If you're only attending the party, then you can do them tomorrow at 7am.


----------



## FrozenOne16

monique5 said:


> Yes, and no need to read through all pages. Al pertinent details are in Post #1 & 2. Post #1 has a FP+ section with details and links to FP+ info if needed.



*Gotcha! Thanks for the info! I read those yesterday, but I must have skipped the FP part!!! My bad!*



IrishNYC said:


> Your 60 days will be tomorrow at 7am. If you are using other tickets in addition to the party ticket, book all of those other fast passes first, then book the FPs for the day of your party last. If you're only attending the party, then you can do them tomorrow at 7am.



*Awesome! Thanks!*


----------



## mickey1968

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> This used to be true, but not really anymore. Mickey meets in his Town Square building during the parade, where you can also see him outside. This is permitted because no one would be able to see both at the same time.
> 
> I think the new rule might be 'so long as you can't see two of the same character at one time'. Some of the characters do leave during the parades as well. More villains used to meet, they were just cut over the years as the party budget dwindled? (I put the ? because I can't imagine why the villains would be cut from meet and greets besides the budget, which is ridiculous...but whatever).


The villains used to have their own show and would come down immediately after the show and do meets for like 15 min. It changed two(?) years ago when they started doing the villains dessert party and also when hocus pocus show started.


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

I have a question. I'm having a dumb moment. I tried googling it but apparently I can't think or type coherently right now as somehow I keep getting info about the newer Ghostbusters movie which has nothing to do with what I'm looking for.

So, the show at MNSSHP with the witches-- what is the name of the movie that it draws inspiration from?


----------



## Capang

LongLiveRafiki said:


> I have a question. I'm having a dumb moment. I tried googling it but apparently I can't think or type coherently right now as somehow I keep getting info about the newer Ghostbusters movie which has nothing to do with what I'm looking for.
> 
> So, the show at MNSSHP with the witches-- what is the name of the movie that it draws inspiration from?


Hocus Pocus


----------



## LongLiveRafiki

Capang said:


> Hocus Pocus



Yes! Thank you!!!


----------



## shm_helene

So...costume question.  My husband is going as the beast. I know his cape can't be ankle length, it says waist but I was wondering how "waist" like they would be picky about - like it it went past his butt or to mid thigh...would they take that?


----------



## ArielRae

FrozenOne16 said:


> *This question has probably already been asked and answered, but 283 pages is a lot to go through! I have a resort reservation starting on Oct 9 at Fort Wilderness (tent camping). Will I be able to select fastpasses for party night (4pm-7pm)? Right now, it doesn't give me any options past Sept 8. Also, if I can select fastpasses, how early in the morning can I begin selecting them? Thanks!*





IrishNYC said:


> Your 60 days will be tomorrow at 7am. If you are using other tickets in addition to the party ticket, book all of those other fast passes first, then book the FPs for the day of your party last. If you're only attending the party, then you can do them tomorrow at 7am.



We bought tickets for the Oct 10th party. I know I can't book FPs until tomorrow but when I click book FPs right now it says I have no tickets to do so and gives no option to book any FPs or even say can't book yet, will my purchased tickets show up tomorrow and let me book the 4pm-7pm FPs?


----------



## abnihon

pjtoadie said:


> Anyone else disappointed that Splash will be in refurb during MNSSHP other than the people going to the first party.
> 
> 
> If you haven't seen this before it'll be the greatest thing you've ever seen



Oh my god!  What is that?!?


----------



## Disney & ME

ArielRae said:


> We bought tickets for the Oct 10th party. I know I can't book FPs until tomorrow but when I click book FPs right now it says I have no tickets to do so and gives no option to book any FPs or even say can't book yet, will my purchased tickets show up tomorrow and let me book the 4pm-7pm FPs?


You need to have a ticket for the day that is 60 days out. It should show you options to book FP tomorrow.

I ran into that earlier this week since my sister hadn't bought her tickets yet. I had to run to AAA to get them for her. Luckily the system said it was my 60 day mark but it really was the 61 day and just showed 60 days because I had a dinner reservation the night we arrive in FL (but staying offsite).


----------



## FeralCatRogue

shm_helene said:


> So...costume question.  My husband is going as the beast. I know his cape can't be ankle length, it says waist but I was wondering how "waist" like they would be picky about - like it it went past his butt or to mid thigh...would they take that?


It honestly all depends on the cm that lets ya in. I wore a ankle length cloak one year without issue.


----------



## Bex258

ArielRae said:


> We bought tickets for the Oct 10th party. I know I can't book FPs until tomorrow but when I click book FPs right now it says I have no tickets to do so and gives no option to book any FPs or even say can't book yet, will my purchased tickets show up tomorrow and let me book the 4pm-7pm FPs?



I still had issues with it on the desktop, it kept saying I still didn't have tickets but the app worked just fine for me so maybe have desktop and app ready to go just in case something like that happens, I think some people had rouble with the app but the desktop one worked fine.


----------



## pjtoadie

abnihon said:


> Oh my god!  What is that?!?



Good question lol. I want to say it's maybe from The Mickey Mouse Club? My daughters are starting to learn the dance


----------



## Capang

pjtoadie said:


> Good question lol. I want to say it's maybe from The Mickey Mouse Club? My daughters are starting to learn the dance


I don't think that's MMC as I watched all of those, but I just had a hardcore 80s flashback. Wow.


----------



## pjtoadie

Capang said:


> I don't think that's MMC as I watched all of those, but I just had a hardcore 80s flashback. Wow.



Yeah I just guessed that it could be MMC but you're probably right. Hardcore 80's flashback is right!


----------



## bethbuchall

mskani said:


> Another empty-nester parent attending the MNSSHP for the first time on 9/7!   My kids were none too happy



My "baby" goes to college this year. My adult daughter and I will be going to WDW (and MNSSHP for the first time). He's laying the guilt trip on me already. We haven't been to WDW in 4 years, but he did get to go on a great trip last summer including Disneyland. It's more difficult because he and his sister have always been close, and I know that he'd love to be on this trip. I've promised him a future trip...but that means another trip for ME.


----------



## Bobb_o

I just read a post that people are having their last day of FP+ cancelled if they book FP+ for a party day when they only have a party ticket? I'm a bit worried now.


----------



## KELLY

bethbuchall said:


> My "baby" goes to college this year. My adult daughter and I will be going to WDW (and MNSSHP for the first time). He's laying the guilt trip on me already. We haven't been to WDW in 4 years, but he did get to go on a great trip last summer including Disneyland. It's more difficult because he and his sister have always been close, and I know that he'd love to be on this trip. I've promised him a future trip...but that means another trip for ME.


Only one of my kids is coming this trip and they are 9 and almost 12.  MY husband is staying home so my daughter wanted to stay home.   But that means we get to go on another trip in May.  I'm actually ok with it.  Some alone time with one kid is going to be great.


----------



## Travelgrrl

bethbuchall said:


> He's laying the guilt trip on me already.



I usually always (as a single Mom) took one child or the other on vacations. I just told them: "It will all even out in the end."!


----------



## bethbuchall

Travelgrrl said:


> I usually always (as a single Mom) took one child or the other on vacations. I just told them: "It will all even out in the end."!



I'm not feeling too guilty.  I know that there will be times during the trip that I miss having him (and my oldest and my husband) around like I missed my daughter and older son last year, but I'm really looking forward to a whole week with just my daughter. I don't see her nearly often enough anymore.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Bobb_o said:


> I just read a post that people are having their last day of FP+ cancelled if they book FP+ for a party day when they only have a party ticket? I'm a bit worried now.


The whole FP-Halloween hoopla seemed to die down a couple weeks ago. It seems that some people lost their last FP day during a sweep of tickets in the FP system. I think most people who lost them have been able to get them back or get an alternative, but haven't heard any reports in the past few weeks, so Disney may have frozen any IT sweeps to avoid all the complaints! I think most people who lost them also had made changes to their reservations, either resort, tickets, reassigning tickets, etc. So you should be good now, just keep an eye out for any changes and be sure to call IT if it does happen.


----------



## FrozenOne16

ArielRae said:


> We bought tickets for the Oct 10th party. I know I can't book FPs until tomorrow but when I click book FPs right now it says I have no tickets to do so and gives no option to book any FPs or even say can't book yet, will my purchased tickets show up tomorrow and let me book the 4pm-7pm FPs?



*It did the same thing to me last night, but I was able to book this morning with no issues!!!*


----------



## famsen

Am I the only one seriously obsessed with wanting to see what the party merchandise will be? I want to see the shirt designs and the party exclusive pins, etc. I have been checking every day and since the first party is only 2 weeks from tomorrow I can hardly stand it! Come on Disney! Let's see the goods.


----------



## ChrisNY2

famsen said:


> Am I the only one seriously obsessed with wanting to see what the party merchandise will be? I want to see the shirt designs and the party exclusive pins, etc. I have been checking every day and since the first party is only 2 weeks from tomorrow I can hardly stand it! Come on Disney! Let's see the goods.



Here are the pins! http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...W-MNSS-Trading_OneSheet_AUGUST_2017_FINAL.jpg


----------



## Capang

I thought I read there was a one day memory maker. Am I imagining things? I can't find info on it anywhere. We are just doing the party and one other park day. We were hoping to just have it for the party.


----------



## famsen

ChrisNY2 said:


> Here are the pins! http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...W-MNSS-Trading_OneSheet_AUGUST_2017_FINAL.jpg



GAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Thank you so much for that. Now I am REALLY excited!


----------



## bluecastle

Capang said:


> I thought I read there was a one day memory maker. Am I imagining things? I can't find info on it anywhere. We are just doing the party and one other park day. We were hoping to just have it for the party.



From my Notes: 
Memory Maker One Day -- Walt Disney World

Walt Disney World also offers Memory Maker One Day, which is just what it says -- one day's worth of photos, beginning at 6 a.m. ET on the day you select. Memory Maker One Day is $59 and can only be purchased through the My Disney Experience app. (Click on the three bars at the top left of the screen and then choose "PhotoPass," not "Memory Maker." Tap a photo and your choices will appear.)

This choice is popular for those participating in runDisney events or a.ttending special events, such as Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, without spending other time in the parks. Photos taken during parties and similar events in the parks can be acquired the same way as other photos -- by the photographer scanning a MagicBand or the guest manually entering a 16-digit number from a PhotoPass card.


----------



## monique5

Capang said:


> I thought I read there was a one day memory maker. Am I imagining things? I can't find info on it anywhere. We are just doing the party and one other park day. We were hoping to just have it for the party.





bluecastle said:


> From my Notes:
> Memory Maker One Day -- Walt Disney World
> 
> Walt Disney World also offers Memory Maker One Day, which is just what it says -- one day's worth of photos, beginning at 6 a.m. ET on the day you select. Memory Maker One Day is $59 and can only be purchased through the My Disney Experience app. (Click on the three bars at the top left of the screen and then choose "PhotoPass," not "Memory Maker." Tap a photo and your choices will appear.)
> 
> This choice is popular for those participating in runDisney events or a.ttending special events, such as Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, without spending other time in the parks. Photos taken during parties and similar events in the parks can be acquired the same way as other photos -- by the photographer scanning a MagicBand or the guest manually entering a 16-digit number from a PhotoPass card.



Details listed on Post #1...
*Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*

Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._

PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.
_https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/_


----------



## luv2boys

What kind of bag do they hand out for candy?  CM on phone said they hand them out but I might want to bring my own.  Are they really small?


----------



## Capang

luv2boys said:


> What kind of bag do they hand out for candy?  CM on phone said they hand them out but I might want to bring my own.  Are they really small?


I'm not sure how big they are but I have heard the ones you can buy are bigger than the ones we get. They had one on the shop parks app I believe.


----------



## Lesley Wake

luv2boys said:


> What kind of bag do they hand out for candy?  CM on phone said they hand them out but I might want to bring my own.  Are they really small?


The one they handed out for Disneyland (which I assume is similar/the same as the one for WDW) was pretty small. Like 6"x8"x3". And they give a lot of candy at each treat trail. We definitely filled them all up by just going to ones occasionally. I'd definitely recommend bringing/buying a bigger bag if you will be interested in trick or treating!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

They will give you another bag at any of the candy stops. We had two bags a piece last year by the end of the night.


----------



## Gophers

Ok so we have never gone to MNSSHP before so we signed up for Sept 26th. After reading up on everything I just signed us up for the 29th as well. Am I nuts?


----------



## famsen

Gophers said:


> Ok so we have never gone to MNSSHP before so we signed up for Sept 26th. After reading up on everything I just signed us up for the 29th as well. Am I nuts?



I also have tickets for the 26th and am also considering getting them for the 29th. The parties are great!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Gophers said:


> Ok so we have never gone to MNSSHP before so we signed up for Sept 26th. After reading up on everything I just signed us up for the 29th as well. Am I nuts?


You will have a great time.


----------



## Gophers

Just sounds like a great time and we did the desert party on the 26th so I was worried we might not be able to do everything.  Can't wait now.


----------



## PolyRob

luv2boys said:


> What kind of bag do they hand out for candy?  CM on phone said they hand them out but I might want to bring my own.  Are they really small?


They're kind of small. As other posters mentioned, you can get as many as you would like, but I put them in a larger bag since I collected a lot of candy last year haha


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Gophers said:


> Just sounds like a great time and we did the desert party on the 26th so I was worried we might not be able to do everything.  Can't wait now.



LOL I just did the same thing today. We have tickets for Oct 31st and have dessert party reservations for that night. I was worried we might be too tired to watch the second parade, so I bought party tickets for Oct 29th too. This will probably be our only time going over Halloween so I figured it would be worth the price.


----------



## alisonslp

luv2boys said:


> What kind of bag do they hand out for candy?  CM on phone said they hand them out but I might want to bring my own.  Are they really small?


we used backpacks last time we went. We had one cinch sack and the res were regular back backs. If you are planning to really go at the candy, I would recommend a regular back pack as the cinch sack ropes hurt from the weight of the candy.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PolyRob said:


> They're kind of small. As other posters mentioned, you can get as many as you would like, but I put them in a larger bag since I collected a lot of candy last year haha
> 
> View attachment 260459



I think one year we each had three bags.


----------



## lindsayjs

This is all so exciting! I want the 25th to get here faster so we can have details!


----------



## FoxC63

shm_helene said:


> So...costume question.  My husband is going as the beast. I know his cape can't be ankle length, it says waist but I was wondering how "waist" like they would be picky about - like it it went past his butt or to mid thigh...would they take that?



Ha!  My son is going as Knave of Hearts from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland and I made his cape down past his calves.  I refuse to dress my son in a pansy caplet.


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> It honestly all depends on the cm that lets ya in. I wore a ankle length cloak one year without issue.
> View attachment 260294



You have amazing costumes!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

FoxC63 said:


> You have amazing costumes!


Thank you. I had found this amazing seamstress in town to make the cloak and dress, but she passed away a month after finishing the dress. 
That pic of me in the green outfit was the year it was over 100 in october, was so surpirsed i didnt pass out from heat exhaustion.


----------



## Amunet

ChrisNY2 said:


> Here are the pins! http://www.disneyparksmerchandise.c...W-MNSS-Trading_OneSheet_AUGUST_2017_FINAL.jpg



WHY DO I ALWAYS WANT THE PASSHOLDER PINS?!?!? 
lol I was showing these to my boyfriend and was saying how I wasn't really into the villain pins but I would like the Hades one ... then I realized it was PASSHOLDER only 

No I don't have an annual pass (yet, one day!). I do like the overall event pin though, that's cute, so there's a positive


----------



## smallworldnh

bluecastle said:


> From my Notes:
> Memory Maker One Day -- Walt Disney World
> 
> Walt Disney World also offers Memory Maker One Day, which is just what it says -- one day's worth of photos, beginning at 6 a.m. ET on the day you select. Memory Maker One Day is $59 and can only be purchased through the My Disney Experience app. (Click on the three bars at the top left of the screen and then choose "PhotoPass," not "Memory Maker." Tap a photo and your choices will appear.)
> 
> This choice is popular for those participating in runDisney events or a.ttending special events, such as Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, without spending other time in the parks. Photos taken during parties and similar events in the parks can be acquired the same way as other photos -- by the photographer scanning a MagicBand or the guest manually entering a 16-digit number from a PhotoPass card.


Can you do this on the website?  I can't get the app on my (outdated) phone.   I can't find it on the site anywhere!


----------



## River Country

Gophers said:


> Ok so we have never gone to MNSSHP before so we signed up for Sept 26th. After reading up on everything I just signed us up for the 29th as well. Am I nuts?


You are only nuts to those that don't know. Everyone on the DIS knows!!! so no you are not nuts.


----------



## shm_helene

FoxC63 said:


> Ha!  My son is going as Knave of Hearts from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland and I made his cape down past his calves.  I refuse to dress my son in a pansy caplet.



We are going at the very end of September  Let me know if you don't get in!


----------



## Bex258

Amunet said:


> WHY DO I ALWAYS WANT THE PASSHOLDER PINS?!?!?
> lol I was showing these to my boyfriend and was saying how I wasn't really into the villain pins but I would like the Hades one ... then I realized it was PASSHOLDER only
> 
> No I don't have an annual pass (yet, one day!). I do like the overall event pin though, that's cute, so there's a positive



That was the pin out of those that I liked most, I'd love to be an AP but I would never get to visit enough to make that happen. 

I like the Mickey one, I also like the Hocus Pocus one but I'll go with what I can find.


----------



## ArielRae

Anyone know if there would be any problem packing the candy we receive at the Halloween party in our carry on bags for the plane? We won't have any checked baggage and like to bring a lot of that Halloween candy home with us. I was thinking of bringing a gallon ziplock bag from home to pack and bring home the candy.


----------



## csgsu

when do we get to see the merchandise?


----------



## Roxyfire

ArielRae said:


> Anyone know if there would be any problem packing the candy we receive at the Halloween party in our carry on bags for the plane? We won't have any checked baggage and like to bring a lot of that Halloween candy home with us. I was thinking of bringing a gallon ziplock bag from home to pack and bring home the candy.



Ha no problem at all. They only care about liquids and gels.


----------



## camnhan

Karen46 said:


> I am so glad to read this. My husband and I will be getting the boys off to college and going to our first MNSSHP! Glad we are not the only ones! Enjoy


They are REALLY mad because our youngest is getting to go and we are doing the party on his bday......told them 'that is what happens when you get to be an "adult"'


----------



## camnhan

famsen said:


> I also have tickets for the 26th and am also considering getting them for the 29th. The parties are great!


We will be there the 29th!! I wish we would be onsite for 2 parties because I would probably do both so that we can get everything in without stress.... Hope to see you there!~


----------



## ArielRae

ArielRae said:


> Anyone know if there would be any problem packing the candy we receive at the Halloween party in our carry on bags for the plane? We won't have any checked baggage and like to bring a lot of that Halloween candy home with us. I was thinking of bringing a gallon ziplock bag from home to pack and bring home the candy.





Roxyfire said:


> Ha no problem at all. They only care about liquids and gels.



Thanks!


----------



## camnhan

PolyRob said:


> They're kind of small. As other posters mentioned, you can get as many as you would like, but I put them in a larger bag since I collected a lot of candy last year haha
> 
> View attachment 260459


So do they just give them to the kids? or each member of your party? We will only have DS with us and not sure what kind of a mood he will be in to trick or treat so just wondering if we will get them as well.


----------



## Farro

camnhan said:


> So do they just give them to the kids? or each member of your party? We will only have DS with us and not sure what kind of a mood he will be in to trick or treat so just wondering if we will get them as well.



They give them to anyone attending the party. Why would they only give them to the kids?


----------



## Lesley Wake

ArielRae said:


> Anyone know if there would be any problem packing the candy we receive at the Halloween party in our carry on bags for the plane? We won't have any checked baggage and like to bring a lot of that Halloween candy home with us. I was thinking of bringing a gallon ziplock bag from home to pack and bring home the candy.


Give some extra pieces to the flight attendants! I did that on a transatlantic flight once and the flight attendants loved me! Gave me first class headphones and extra drinks and snacks!


----------



## Lesley Wake

camnhan said:


> So do they just give them to the kids? or each member of your party? We will only have DS with us and not sure what kind of a mood he will be in to trick or treat so just wondering if we will get them as well.





Farro said:


> They give them to anyone attending the party. Why would they only give them to the kids?



Yup! They give them to anyone with an open bag. Some CMs just give a piece, some give a couple pieces, some give whole handfuls! Each treat trail has multiple stops, so you enter, everyone files to one cart, then onto another, and another, until the end. I don't know how they are laid out at WDW, but at DLR they used character meet queues whenever possible. So there was one trail in Toontown that went in through Minnie's house, then over to Mickey's house-that one had like 15 stops; another went through Goofy's playspace and Donald's boat! And another in Fantasyland went through the Pixie Hollow space, which is really well themed. Some were just out in the open, but CMs used ropes/tape to try to direct people on the actual path.


----------



## HausofDisney

This will be my first time attending MNSSHP, is the candy that they give out during the party at any of the locations in the park unique to Disney at all or is it just regular candy you can buy at the store? I don't want to waste time at my very first party doing a trick-or-treat throughout the park for candy I can buy at the store.


----------



## CMNJ

Regular candy
There was a unique peep flavor but not sure it is only avail at Disney
I think it is more the novelty of trick or treating at MK than really getting the candy (except for little kids lol)

ETA last year they gave you your treat bag in the Main Street bypass along with your first trick or treat stop-it took only a minute or so and you got a small baggie filled with various goodies-even if you don't plan to trick or treat I'd stop there (assuming they do it again)


----------



## Cluelyss

smallworldnh said:


> Can you do this on the website?  I can't get the app on my (outdated) phone.   I can't find it on the site anywhere!


You have to have a photo taken first, then when you click on that photo you'll get the option to purchase. Assume it works the same on the website as in the app.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

HausofDisney said:


> This will be my first time attending MNSSHP, is the candy that they give out during the party at any of the locations in the park unique to Disney at all or is it just regular candy you can buy at the store? I don't want to waste time at my very first party doing a trick-or-treat throughout the park for candy I can buy at the store.


A special Peep candy the last few years.  It is normally good quality, brand name type candy.  I will tell you, we love trick or treating during the party, but we make it a low priority compared to the other activities.  We wait and do trick or treating around 11pm, and you can do it fast.  The last two years, we have filled up our bags within 30 minutes.  You can make good time going to the different stations, and we like to just loop back through some of the ones with multiple stations like the Tiki room.  So I suggest saving it for later in the night.


----------



## alisonslp

camnhan said:


> So do they just give them to the kids? or each member of your party? We will only have DS with us and not sure what kind of a mood he will be in to trick or treat so just wondering if we will get them as well.


just the kids but seeing as though everyone's a kid at Disney...  (yes, adults get them too. they better with the cost of the tickets! 



HausofDisney said:


> This will be my first time attending MNSSHP, is the candy that they give out during the party at any of the locations in the park unique to Disney at all or is it just regular candy you can buy at the store? I don't want to waste time at my very first party doing a trick-or-treat throughout the park for candy I can buy at the store.


just regular candy but if you plan it right, you can get a lot of candy in just a short time while still enjoying all the festivities. Bring it home and use it for trick or treating on Halloween (if you're not at Disney for Halloween).


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> So far what I've read here & there Disney has not sent emails.  People have been watching their MDE accounts and have noticed the FP's are gone.  What is confusing is some have reported not loosing their FP's at all, just some are affected which begs the question why?  What exactly do people have tied into their MDE accounts, AP, PH, party tickets and/or phantoms with/without resort? And how many days park days?  It appears (I could be wrong) those with longer than 5 day tickets are experiencing difficulties when MNSSHP tickets are "somehow" attached to their profiles.
> 
> Again I am only going by with what I've read.  My booking window doesn't open until the last week of August.  I whole hardheartedly hope/wish fellow DIS'ers keep us informed on this thread and thank those that have.



Thursday was my day of booking FP for my trip 10/9-10/15 and I can tell you the really popular FP are going extremely fast. I set an alarm and was on the site ready to book by 7am and the FOP FPs were but extinct and that was what I tried for first. I was finally able to book one for Saturday of our trip (not my planned AK day, but I have a park hopper) for late afternoon as that was all that was left. I'm hoping I don't have to use it. I hoping to be able to ride FOP during EMH without a FP. Was able to snag a FEA FP for my planned Epcot day but it is also late afternoon and I was hoping to go back my room for a rest period. That FP seriously messes with my plan. Surprisingly I didn't book all of the FP that I could have. Some days I just booked one or two. Maybe one or two days with all 3 booked. With this extended trip planned I just feel like I can get most of what I want done. I have never been let down by a Disney trip in the past and I have never used FP before, so we shall see


----------



## Stuarotra

The first party is 2 weeks from today!!!   I can't wait!!


----------



## FoxC63

smallworldnh said:


> Can you do this on the website?  I can't get the app on my (outdated) phone.   I can't find it on the site anywhere!



All photopass information can be found on my thread [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL].  It also includes WDW Official Facebook link to all magic shots located at the four parks.  I highly suggest keeping that link on your phone too so you can show the photographer exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Gophers said:


> Ok so we have never gone to MNSSHP before so we signed up for Sept 26th. After reading up on everything I just signed us up for the 29th as well. Am I nuts?



Just about as crazy as the rest of us!


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> Regular candy
> There was a unique peep flavor but not sure it is only avail at Disney
> I think it is more the novelty of trick or treating at MK than really getting the candy (except for little kids lol)
> 
> ETA last year they gave you your treat bag in the Main Street bypass along with your first trick or treat stop-it took only a minute or so and you got a small baggie filled with various goodies-even if you don't plan to trick or treat I'd stop there (assuming they do it again)



Hmmm, I'm pretty sure it was just a green peep no special flavor and was found in one location - the dock to Tom Sawyer Island.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Debating if it's worth it getting MM for the day, or just purchase the couple of MM after the party. MM for $59 seems obvious but...


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Debating if it's worth it getting MM for the day, or just purchase the couple of MM after the party. MM for $59 seems obvious but...



Seeing how each photo cost $14.95 I think I'd buy the one day!


----------



## smallworldnh

FoxC63 said:


> Seeing how each photo cost $14.95 I think I'd buy the one day!


That's what i was thinking, it sounds like a really good deal!


----------



## FoxC63

shm_helene said:


> We are going at the very end of September  Let me know if you don't get in!



Ha!  Good luck with that!  We're going the last week in October but you can also read reviews on this thread and many also post pictures here as well as other media outlets #mnsshp etc.

I am not worried at all about the length of my son's cape.  Nope!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

FoxC63 said:


> All photopass information can be found on my thread Magic Shots - Current Listings.  It also includes WDW Official Facebook link to all magic shots located at the four parks.  I highly suggest keeping that link on your phone too so you can show the photographer exactly what you're looking for.


Thank you for suggestion about keeping it on phone. Don't want to miss them this year.


----------



## CMNJ

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, I'm pretty sure it was just a green peep no special flavor and was found in one location - the dock to Tom Sawyer Island.


Yes I recall it was only there-I thought it was apple or something but I don't like peeps so I never ate one


----------



## prink022

I told my family we are going and they kinda laughed at us and asked why we would be doing something so childish like Disney and asking for Candy.... lol.


... I told them I won't share my candy with them then.


----------



## 123SA

We just added two parties to our trip.  8/25 and 9/1.    I haven't read all 287 pages of this thread, so I expect this question is a duplicate.

My main priority for 8/25 is Jack & Sally, and I'd love to get in line and be finished before the party starts.   Can I expect the where and when info on that character meet to be available before the party, or should I plan on (frantically) trying to figure it out once I get there?


----------



## Capang

prink022 said:


> I told my family we are going and they kinda laughed at us and asked why we would be doing something so childish like Disney and asking for Candy.... lol.
> 
> 
> ... I told them I won't share my candy with them then.


It's ok. You can trick or treat with me.


----------



## Capang

123SA said:


> We just added two parties to our trip.  8/25 and 9/1.    I haven't read all 287 pages of this thread, so I expect this question is a duplicate.
> 
> My main priority for 8/25 is Jack & Sally, and I'd love to get in line and be finished before the party starts.   Can I expect the where and when info on that character meet to be available before the party, or should I plan on (frantically) trying to figure it out once I get there?


Once the first parties begin page 1 will get updated. The info from last year is still up on page 1 to get an idea.


----------



## 123SA

Capang said:


> Once the first parties begin page 1 will get updated. The info from last year is still up on page 1 to get an idea.




Yes, that's great info and it is perfect for getting a rough idea.  I appreciate the work put into it.   

So, what I understand from this is...basically no, I won't have much concrete info for the first party?  

I do plan to check here during the first party and see what other party go-ers are observing and make a report of my own.


----------



## Capang

123SA said:


> Yes, that's great info and it is perfect for getting a rough idea.  I appreciate the work put into it.
> 
> So, what I understand from this is...basically no, I won't have much concrete info for the first party?
> 
> I do plan to check here during the first party and see what other party go-ers are observing and make a report of my own.


I guess not. I didn't pay attention to your dates.  Any info you provide will be greatly appreciated, though.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

123SA said:


> Yes, that's great info and it is perfect for getting a rough idea.  I appreciate the work put into it.
> 
> So, what I understand from this is...basically no, I won't have much concrete info for the first party?
> 
> I do plan to check here during the first party and see what other party go-ers are observing and make a report of my own.


I would plan to go and wait in line as soon as your let in. Counting on the past few years parties J&S come out early. If your there you win!


----------



## FoxC63

123SA said:


> We just added two parties to our trip.  8/25 and 9/1.    I haven't read all 287 pages of this thread, so I expect this question is a duplicate.
> 
> My main priority for 8/25 is Jack & Sally, and I'd love to get in line and be finished before the party starts.   Can I expect the where and when info on that character meet to be available before the party, or should I plan on (frantically) trying to figure it out once I get there?



Over on my planning thread I have a printable pdf for characters and trick or treat locations.  The Character List 2017 pdf includes where their located, if they have photopass photographers and sign autographs.  The Trick or Treat Locations 2017 pdf has locations including "bonus stops" and allergy friendly information.  Just scroll down and look for Tinker Bell 

Both will be updated as information comes in and will be posted on Post #1.   

EDIT:  All links work and info updated Aug. 24, 2017


----------



## FoxC63

BigMommaMouse said:


> Thank you for suggestion about keeping it on phone. Don't want to miss them this year.



Yep!  The facebook link also includes locations where the photos will be taken which is a huge plus!  No more asking where to go or what's available it's all in one place.  Love that Disney finally did this!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Regarding the one day PP (and  apologize if this has been answered but my Internet is being wayyy too slow right now) if I get one I can use it while I'm in MK earlier that day and it will carry over to MNSSHP that night?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

123SA said:


> We just added two parties to our trip.  8/25 and 9/1.    I haven't read all 287 pages of this thread, so I expect this question is a duplicate.
> 
> My main priority for 8/25 is Jack & Sally, and I'd love to get in line and be finished before the party starts.   Can I expect the where and when info on that character meet to be available before the party, or should I plan on (frantically) trying to figure it out once I get there?



I would suggest making Jack and Sally your main priority for the second party, that way you'll know exactly when/where they meet.


----------



## 123SA

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would suggest making Jack and Sally your main priority for the second party, that way you'll know exactly when/where they meet.



Well..I was hoping for Cruella at that one.  Think it's better to switch them up?  I know I can be at the park by 3:30 on 8/25, but I'm not sure I can get there that early on 9/1.


----------



## FoxC63

dolewhipdreams said:


> Regarding the one day PP (and  apologize if this has been answered but my Internet is being wayyy too slow right now) if I get one I can use it while I'm in MK earlier that day and it will carry over to MNSSHP that night?



Yes.  It's based on 24 hours or from park open to park close no matter which park you started at or which park you left when it closed.  MM & one Day MM also includes rides, character meals and you can even get some taken at your resort!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

123SA said:


> Well..I was hoping for Cruella at that one.  Think it's better to switch them up?  I know I can be at the park by 3:30 on 8/25, but I'm not sure I can get there that early on 9/1.



Cruella usually meets pretty solidly every year starting at 7 over by the Train Station in Storybook Circus.

The only reason I'd say to go for her first is that Jack and Sally do switch meeting places and start times pretty frequently. They used to meet in the tent at the back of Storybook Circus and then they moved to the gazebo in Liberty Square. They also seem to have a different start time each year.

What you can do, if you want to meet them the first party...

Be checking on here and on twitter and facebook and see if anyone is talking about it. I think last year at the first party the WDW ap started showing characters and locations around 3 pm on the first party day (I went to the first party last year). You could kind of hover around Liberty Square and see if a line starts to form at the gazebo and join in. I would just be afraid that the line for them would start a little before 4 (because people will think they might start early at the first party) then that would majorly suck if they end up starting at 7 this year, you'll have waited for 3 hours.


----------



## 123SA

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Cruella usually meets pretty solidly every year starting at 7 over by the Train Station in Storybook Circus.
> 
> The only reason I'd say to go for her first is that Jack and Sally do switch meeting places and start times pretty frequently. They used to meet in the tent at the back of Storybook Circus and then they moved to the gazebo in Liberty Square. They also seem to have a different start time each year.
> 
> What you can do, if you want to meet them the first party...
> 
> Be checking on here and on twitter and facebook and see if anyone is talking about it. I think last year at the first party the WDW ap started showing characters and locations around 3 pm on the first party day (I went to the first party last year). You could kind of hover around Liberty Square and see if a line starts to form at the gazebo and join in. I would just be afraid that the line for them would start a little before 4 (because people will think they might start early at the first party) then that would majorly suck if they end up starting at 7 this year, you'll have waited for 3 hours.



Right. Not fun

For these early lines, do whole parties stand in line or Could I send my kids to a ride while I wait? I normally would not do this they would wait with me.


----------



## FoxC63

123SA said:


> Right. Not fun
> 
> For these early lines, do whole parties stand in line or Could I send my kids to a ride while I wait? I normally would not do this they would wait with me.



Tell your kids to go have fun!!!  Just be sure to tell the people in front of you and behind you what's going on and work together.  Also make sure that they're back 5-10 minutes prior to the character's as some lines are harder to get back into than others

Why the people in front?  If a CM thinks you're cutting lines it's nice to have others back you up.  Just saying.


----------



## Anitsirk24

During the Christmas party, jack came out right at 7.  We had DH get in line while I took our girls to meet Rapunzel and Flynn Rider, and Tiana and Naveen.  Then we joined him and didn't have to wait too long at that point.  When we originally arrived (at 4) we checked out the line for Jack and it already had around 10 people.


----------



## CMNJ

Started working on our costumes. Got catboy's shirt done


----------



## Travelgrrl

We're generally not interested in lining up for special characters, so that frees up much time on our party schedules. It's the only 2 times I'll be at MK, so I'm interested in rides, shows and trick or treating!  I like to see Jack & Sally or the other characters in the distance, but don't need to meet them.

On the other hand, the last time we went to WDW, my sister and I stumbled over Duffy at Epcot. I didn't even know Mickey HAD a bear! And for some reason, meeting Duffy was so sweet and magical and he spent a ton of time with us two middle aged ladies, that it was one of the highlights of the day!

I hope everyone here gets to meet their favorites with minimal waits!


----------



## FoxC63

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 260844 Started working on our costumes. Got catboy's shirt done



WOW!  This just pops out!  Love it!


----------



## Tmom5

Questions, I am sorry if this has been answered before, first, is my MNSSHP ticket linked to my Magic Band (we are staying in a Disney Resort) And Second if we are not using a park admission ticket the day of the party are we still able to get fast passes for the 4-7 window?? Because I thought the fastpasses now had to be linked to a ticket?


----------



## KELLY

famsen said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Thank you so much for that. Now I am REALLY excited!


We don't collect pins but DD really wants a new limited MB.  So was hoping there would be one this year.


----------



## FoxC63

Tmom5 said:


> Questions, I am sorry if this has been answered before, first, is my MNSSHP ticket linked to my Magic Band (we are staying in a Disney Resort) And Second if we are not using a park admission ticket the day of the party are we still able to get fast passes for the 4-7 window?? Because I thought the fastpasses now had to be linked to a ticket?



Your party ticket is linked to MDE account I believe you should be able to see them under "Magic bands & Tickets", if you don't see them and you have the plastic party ticket you'll need to manually assign them using the 12 digit code on the back of the card.  

Yes, FP's are available on MNSSHP tickets, make sure you see them in your account before your window opens or you'll waste valuable time assigning them at 7am.


----------



## Tmom5

Thank You!! I have another question.  Crowds at MK on party day vs non-party day?  We were planning on going during the day a party day for lower crowds, but then we would miss Happily Ever After, so does anyone have experience--How much worse/ better are the crowds on those days and what would be a better plan?


----------



## FoxC63

KELLY said:


> We don't collect pins but DD really wants a new limited MB.  So was hoping there would be one this year.



When are you going?


----------



## abnihon

Just bought our tickets for 10/13 and 10/15 parties!!!  

I'm very excited about this little Thurs-Mon trip!  Even though we were just at Disney a few weeks ago the Halloween-time is just extra magical.
Also I took DS on our first mommy-son trip last Oct so it's extra special to me.

This time - staying at Poly.  1900 Park Fare breakfast and party Friday, Mickey's Backyard BBQ and Sleepy Hollow event Saturday, Minnie's Halloween Holiday Dine late lunch at H&V followed by party #2 on Sunday!
Monday Ohana breakfast then drive home.  Sad...


----------



## Gophers

Question on FPs. We will be at Epcot during the day and then coming over to MK for MNSSHP. If we get there say at 4pm will we be able to get FPs from 4p-6p? I think I saw where some were saying their FPs we getting cancelled?


----------



## Capang

Gophers said:


> Question on FPs. We will be at Epcot during the day and then coming over to MK for MNSSHP. If we get there say at 4pm will we be able to get FPs from 4p-6p? I think I saw where some were saying their FPs we getting cancelled?


You can make 3 for Epcot then when you use those you can make 1 at a time for MK. You won't get 3 at Epcot and 3 for the 4-6 time slot.


----------



## Gophers

Capang said:


> You can make 3 for Epcot then when you use those you can make 1 at a time for MK. You won't get 3 at Epcot and 3 for the 4-6 time slot.


Ok so one at a time. Can I make the first one for MK as soon as we enter our 3rd one at Epcot or do we have to be at MK first?


----------



## Capang

Gophers said:


> Ok so one at a time. Can I make the first one for MK as soon as we enter our 3rd one at Epcot or do we have to be at MK first?


You can make it at Epcot as soon as you scan your last FP.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I was one of the people caught in "The Disappearing Fastpass Halloween Freak-out of 2017" (figured we should give it an official name). Anyways, in order to get back the last day for my sister I originally deleted her FPs from the Halloween party date. After the dust settled I got 2/3 back but wasn't able to get back 7DMT. Originally I was going to try going to Guest relations when I got to Florida (either at the resort or MK), but I thought, might as well try emailing in advance. Well, the CM was so nice and gave both me and my sister a multi-experience FP for that day! 

So if anyone still has FP issues try emailing them. It doesn't cost them anything to give an extra FP!


----------



## Capang

Lesley Wake said:


> I was one of the people caught in "The Disappearing Fastpass Halloween Freak-out of 2017" (figured we should give it an official name). Anyways, in order to get back the last day for my sister I originally deleted her FPs from the Halloween party date. After the dust settled I got 2/3 back but wasn't able to get back 7DMT. Originally I was going to try going to Guest relations when I got to Florida (either at the resort or MK), but I thought, might as well try emailing in advance. Well, the CM was so nice and gave both me and my sister a multi-experience FP for that day!
> 
> So if anyone still has FP issues try emailing them. It doesn't cost them anything to give an extra FP!


I think we should stick with that name....perfect lol


----------



## abnihon

I'm planning to enter with my AP about 2 and line up for Jack and Sally about 4.  Can I show my paper party ticket to line up or will I need to pick up a wristband first?


----------



## Capang

abnihon said:


> I'm planning to enter with my AP about 2 and line up for Jack and Sally about 4.  Can I show my paper party ticket to line up or will I need to pick up a wristband first?


Get the wristband as non party guests won't be able to line up. You will need the wristband to show you have the party ticket.


----------



## abnihon

Capang said:


> Get the wristband as non party guests won't be able to line up. You will need the wristband to show you have the party ticket.


They start handing them out at 4?


----------



## Capang

abnihon said:


> They start handing them out at 4?


Yes, they will. If you are in the park you might be able to get them earlier but someone else will have to confirm that, im not entirely sure how early they start giving those out.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Capang said:


> Yes, they will. If you are in the park you might be able to get them earlier but someone else will have to confirm that, im not entirely sure how early they start giving those out.


First timer to MNSSHP, when I arrive at Mk around 3:30 or so will there be a special line to get in for the party?


----------



## mesaboy2

captaindavidhook said:


> First timer to MNSSHP, when I arrive at Mk around 3:30 or so will there be a special line to get in for the party?



Yes, some of the entrance tapstiles will be dedicated for party guests.


----------



## abnihon

It just occurred to me I may have trouble getting into the Magic Kingdom at 2 in my costume.  It's a Sally short costume dress but I was planning to put on blue face makeup and some red hair gel..
Does anyone have experience entering before 4 in costume?
Should I rethink this plan?


----------



## captaindavidhook

mesaboy2 said:


> Yes, some of the entrance tapstiles will be dedicated for party guests.


Thanks so much!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

abnihon said:


> It just occurred to me I may have trouble getting into the Magic Kingdom at 2 in my costume.  It's a Sally short costume dress but I was planning to put on blue face makeup and some red hair gel..
> Does anyone have experience entering before 4 in costume?
> Should I rethink this plan?


I have entered as Sally with full makeup around 2:30/3:00 before.


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

Can you still make fast passes from 4-7pm of you only have a mnsshp ticket?


----------



## alisonslp

For those who stand in line for the sought after characters - do you stay the full 2-3 hours or do you switch off with other members of your party? That's a long time to wait especially in the heat. We are not character seekers. We like to look at them from afar when we can but don't really care about meeting them and getting pics. So I never thought about it before, until someone mentioned standing in line at 4 for Jack... got me thinking.


----------



## alisonslp

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Can you still make fast passes from 4-7pm of you only have a mnsshp ticket?


yes, you can


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

alisonslp said:


> For those who stand in line for the sought after characters - do you stay the full 2-3 hours or do you switch off with other members of your party? That's a long time to wait especially in the heat. We are not character seekers. We like to look at them from afar when we can but don't really care about meeting them and getting pics. So I never thought about it before, until someone mentioned standing in line at 4 for Jack... got me thinking.



It's just my boyfriend and I, no kids, so unless one of us needs to use the bathroom or grab a drink/snack, yes we both wait. I think it's commonly accepted that kids coming and going is ok, but I think it would be more frowned upon if adults randomly show up. 

I've been in long character lines before and large groups of adults show up when the characters do and surprise, one other adult was holding their spot and most people in the line around them are not pleased. It never fails, these groups always end up being the ones where everyone has to have solo selfies and take lots of time.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Spot holding is also at times controlled by the CM, I saw people being told back of line last Halloween where snow white was at the gate, BUT this was adults not children.


----------



## abnihon

I'm planning to have DS sit in his stroller and occupy him with some toys and snacks.  He's really into characters and will want to meet Jack and Sally in our costumes so I'm preparing him now that it will be a long wait and we'll have to be patient.  If I had another adult I may send them off to do some rides between 4-5 but it's just us.


----------



## Wonder05

I was thinking about this myself. I was wondering if us adults could hold places for the kids. We would Not being getting pics just the kids but having young children stand there so long is very difficult. I was wondering if we could switch off them getting in rides while we waited for them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wonder05 said:


> I was thinking about this myself. I was wondering if us adults could hold places for the kids. We would Not being getting pics just the kids but having young children stand there so long is very difficult. I was wondering if we could switch off them getting in rides while we waited for them.



Most people and cast members won't have a problem with this. I would get your spot in line with everyone in your party and kind of establish your place for 10 minutes or so with everyone there. That way it kind of lets the people around you see how many are in your party and get familiar. If that makes sense. 

Be prepared though that there may be some grumbling from people around you, which you can't really control. It also never hurts to speak with the cast members who are working the line.


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Following...


----------



## pjtoadie

Does anyone know the prices of the exclusive pins? My DD is trying to figure out how many of the villain ones she can buy


----------



## eeyoreandtink

So, Jack and Sally are the must do character meet for us. Do they ever cone out before 7, or are we looking at 3 hours in line if we get in line as soon as we get our bands?


----------



## CMNJ

eeyoreandtink said:


> So, Jack and Sally are the must do character meet for us. Do they ever cone out before 7, or are we looking at 3 hours in line if we get in line as soon as we get our bands?


Last year they came out early. We did not meet them but I think it was somewhere around 5ish. Until the parties start his year we won't know for sure but traditionally they have come out early.


----------



## ArielRae

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Can you still make fast passes from 4-7pm of you only have a mnsshp ticket?



I was able to make my 3 FPs with only the party ticket. The only thing is that it wouldn't let me schedule past 5:30pm.

So I was only able get 3 FPs like this.
Pirates 3:25-4:25
BTMRR 4:25-5:25
Buzz    5:25-6:25

I plan to enter right at 4:00 when they start letting us in.


----------



## sheila14

eeyoreandtink said:


> So, Jack and Sally are the must do character meet for us. Do they ever cone out before 7, or are we looking at 3 hours in line if we get in line as soon as we get our bands?


I am doing 2 parties and they are in my meet n greet plans!!!


----------



## GlamMistress

Following.


----------



## LilDisHelper

Love The Candy​
Brought 2 Suitcases of Candy Home ​


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Just bought our tickets for 10/13 and 10/15 parties!!!
> 
> I'm very excited about this little Thurs-Mon trip!  Even though we were just at Disney a few weeks ago the Halloween-time is just extra magical.
> Also I took DS on our first mommy-son trip last Oct so it's extra special to me.
> 
> This time - staying at Poly.  1900 Park Fare breakfast and party Friday, Mickey's Backyard BBQ and Sleepy Hollow event Saturday, Minnie's Halloween Holiday Dine late lunch at H&V followed by party #2 on Sunday!
> Monday Ohana breakfast then drive home.  Sad...


We are at the Poly 10/12-10/16, attending the party on the 13th!


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> We are at the Poly 10/12-10/16, attending the party on the 13th!





What are your costumes?


----------



## Victoria3

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/

Merchandise!


----------



## monique5

*NEWS
‘Spelltacular’ Merchandise Coming to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2017 at Magic Kingdom Park*





https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## TulipMom

Just booked our tickets for 10/26!  Whoo hoo!!

How long are the lines for the regular characters like Tinker Bell, Merida, maybe even Elena?  Will we see much of a wait for them?

Also, we'll have 4 adults and 2 kids.  The kids will be dressed up, but the adults don't currently have any costumes.  Should we get some?  Are most people in costumes?


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

How long are the lines for Buzz and Lotso? and for Jasmine, Aladdin, Jafar and abu?

Also, what time do people start getting spots for the first parade?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TulipMom said:


> Just booked our tickets for 10/26!  Whoo hoo!!
> 
> How long are the lines for the regular characters like Tinker Bell, Merida, maybe even Elena?  Will we see much of a wait for them?
> 
> Also, we'll have 4 adults and 2 kids.  The kids will be dressed up, but the adults don't currently have any costumes.  Should we get some?  Are most people in costumes?



I'd say maybe about a third of party goers dress up. Probably more than half the kids and maybe a third of the adults. I know I didn't dress up for my first party and I felt a bit left out. 

The regular characters usually have shorter waits than during the day. One party around 11 we met Merida with a 5 minute wait.



BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> How long are the lines for Buzz and Lotso? and for Jasmine, Aladdin, Jafar and abu?
> 
> Also, what time do people start getting spots for the first parade?



Spots for the first parade on main Street usually start being taken an hour to an hour and a half before the first parade. A good spot is the area in front of the train station, it's usually emptier far longer than the rest of main Street.  Frontier land spots start filling up around 45 minutes before the start.

Lotsos line can get pretty short near the end of the party, but his usually fluctuates from 5 minutes to higher.

The Aladdin characters line can be tricky. They meet 2 and 2 and switch off. Aladdin meets in his Prince Ali out with Abu and Jasmine meets with genie. They switch every half hour. Their like is usually pretty long. If you want a particular character try coordinating with the cast member at the line. Also remember you can meet Aladdin with Jasmine before the party starts at 4-7.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Do you have to dress up to trick or treat? My younger kids will but my teen isn't into it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Do you have to dress up to trick or treat? My younger kids will but my teen isn't into it.



Not at all.

But I've got way more bonus candy if a cast member likes my costume.


----------



## lindsayjs

Victoria3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> 
> Merchandise!



I love the Spelltacular stuff!


----------



## Texans_loyal

am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person


I'm disappointed in the party shirts. I like the kids one, but probably cannot squeeze into one haha!  And I like the pass holder one, but we don't have APs. So I hope we like the orange or purple shirt better in person.  I think the designs are really small on the shirts. Would have liked bigger logos.


----------



## Bobb_o

How do the LE Magic Bands work? Since there's only 4000 that would be 125 per night (32 party nights) which seems like a crazy low amount. Do they have a staggered release so every party has some availability or do they just do a free for all and come Halloween have them all probably sold out?


----------



## anricat

Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person



Me. I felt an overwhelming sense of MEH when I saw them.


----------



## Sparkly

Starting to think about my costume at last, ordered part of it from Amazon which just got dispatched so hopefully they'll be here soon so I can get the t-shirt/waistcoat done.

The Goofy ears are more difficult.


----------



## Bex258

Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person



 I kinda like the Spelltacular stuff, think I might get a t-shirt. Mickey design wise I may just get the pin. That's good though, I have a budget to stick to haha.
Unless I get to do that non house keeping thing for my room, wishful thinking I know but that would be $140-$280 in gift cards (started as $20 a night and then apparently dropped to $10).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person



Nope, but I never like most of the party specific stuff.


----------



## Pat Gaik

What has the price been, historically, on the party-exclusive Magic Bands? My DH might want the Sanderson Sisters one. We have a friend attending an earlier party who'd be willing to bring one back for us before we go.


----------



## Bex258

Sparkly said:


> Starting to think about my costume at last, ordered part of it from Amazon which just got dispatched so hopefully they'll be here soon so I can get the t-shirt/waistcoat done.
> 
> The Goofy ears are more difficult.



What are you planning for Goofy's ears?

It's different to what I did because I did Judy Hopps ears and had them standing up but you could get a black fabric headband/Alice band (or one that's similar to your hair colour) and either black faux fur or probably a craft felt, I don't know if you have them but in my local craft store they do sheets of felt colours for kids. Cut out the ear shape, maybe do two for each ear and stitch glue them together and then sew them the headband. Then if you are doing the had you can clip/stitch it to the headband.


----------



## pjtoadie

FYI in regards to FP's for MNSSHP:

I spoke to two different CM's at the internet help desk today. Supposedly they had a meeting this morning about FP's for guests with just a party ticket. 

-Yes you can still enter at 4pm with just a party ticket. 

-You can make two FP selections between 4pm-5:30pm so the second one will not exceed 6:30pm. Anything made before 4pm or after 5:30pm will most likely be canceled. Both cast members told me the same info.


----------



## Sparkly

Bex258 said:


> What are you planning for Goofy's ears?
> 
> It's different to what I did because I did Judy Hopps ears and had them standing up but you could get a black fabric headband/Alice band (or one that's similar to your hair colour) and either black faux fur or probably a craft felt, I don't know if you have them but in my local craft store they do sheets of felt colours for kids. Cut out the ear shape, maybe do two for each ear and stitch glue them together and then sew them the headband. Then if you are doing the had you can clip/stitch it to the headband.



Yeah that's about what I was planning. I'll get some green felt to make the hat, and I happen to have a bag of toy stuffing so I'll use that to make the hat 3d. I managed to get a basic black headband for £1 on Saturday.


----------



## lovingeire

I like the ornaments, otherwise I don't see myself needing any of it, cute or not!  LOL!  But I also have to buy race merch the next day so Disney will take all my money regardless!


----------



## Bex258

Sparkly said:


> Yeah that's about what I was planning. I'll get some green felt to make the hat, and I happen to have a bag of toy stuffing so I'll use that to make the hat 3d. I managed to get a basic black headband for £1 on Saturday.




Oh yeah toy stuffing, definitely I made the mistake of using pom-poms on my tail and it was a pain I should have spent a bit more on a bag of stuffing.
Ooooh £1 nice ...do you have a Hobbycraft near you then? That's where I'd get the felt if you haven't already.


----------



## Bobb_o

pjtoadie said:


> FYI in regards to FP's for MNSSHP:
> 
> I spoke to two different CM's at the internet help desk today. Supposedly they had a meeting this morning about FP's for guests with just a party ticket.
> 
> -Yes you can still enter at 4pm with just a party ticket.
> 
> -You can make two FP selections between 4pm-5:30pm so the second one will not exceed 6:30pm. Anything made before 4pm or after 5:30pm will most likely be canceled. Both cast members told me the same info.



This just sounds overly complicated. Does it matter whether you have the Halloween ticket linked with a multiday ticket or separate? How is MDE supposed to know I'm not use a regular ticket on my party day?


----------



## RMaas1

Pat Gaik said:


> What has the price been, historically, on the party-exclusive Magic Bands? My DH might want the Sanderson Sisters one. We have a friend attending an earlier party who'd be willing to bring one back for us before we go.



In the comments on the blog post it says for the Sanderson band it is $27.99, the other LE band is $39.99


----------



## Capang

RMaas1 said:


> In the comments on the blog post it says for the Sanderson band it is $27.99, the other LE band is $39.99


If I'm going to spend $40 on a MB I might as well throw down the extra dollars and get the dooney and Bourke band I've been eyeing that I could use year round and not just at Halloween.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> We are at the Poly 10/12-10/16, attending the party on the 13th!


I am also from OH, not far from where you live,  and I will have dinner at Ohana on Monday 10/16.  Sorry we can't meet one another.


----------



## Felicis

I like the look of the Sanderson t shirt with the cats on the back! Not sure what the sizing is like though, so that will impact if I get it or not.

Really need to get our tickets sorted, not sure why I am waiting!


----------



## pjtoadie

Bobb_o said:


> This just sounds overly complicated. Does it matter whether you have the Halloween ticket linked with a multiday ticket or separate? How is MDE supposed to know I'm not use a regular ticket on my party day?



Good question! I don't know what'll happen if you have a party ticket linked with a regular day ticket? This is for the people with just party tickets.


----------



## Bobb_o

pjtoadie said:


> Good question! I don't know what'll happen if you have a party ticket linked with a regular day ticket? This is for the people with just party tickets.



I'm just worried that since I have a 6 day ticket but 7 days with FP+ my last day will get cancelled, but then again once I get past my party day I'll have the right amount of FP+ days and tickets.


----------



## pjtoadie

Bobb_o said:


> I'm just worried that since I have a 6 day ticket but 7 days with FP+ my last day will get cancelled, but then again once I get past my party day I'll have the right amount of FP+ days and tickets.



You should be alright but definitely keep an eye on them.


----------



## vinotinto

pjtoadie said:


> FYI in regards to FP's for MNSSHP:
> 
> I spoke to two different CM's at the internet help desk today. Supposedly they had a meeting this morning about FP's for guests with just a party ticket.
> 
> -Yes you can still enter at 4pm with just a party ticket.
> 
> -You can make two FP selections between 4pm-5:30pm so the second one will not exceed 6:30pm. Anything made before 4pm or after 5:30pm will most likely be canceled. Both cast members told me the same info.


This is very helpful, but it would have been more helpful if they would have announced prior to FPs being made. I already deleted my MNSSHP FPs since I have our only FOP FPs on our last day and didn't want to be babysitting it. LOL. What are the rest of ya'll - who deleted your FPs - doing? Are you going to re-make 2 FPs for that day?


----------



## FoxC63

Bobb_o said:


> How do the LE Magic Bands work? Since there's only 4000 that would be 125 per night (32 party nights) which seems like a crazy low amount. Do they have a staggered release so every party has some availability or do they just do a free for all and *come Halloween have them all probably sold out*?


----------



## HausofDisney

I don't really like the merchandise shirts that much but since it's my first MNSSHP I'm definitely going to buy one of the Hocus Pocus shirts at the party!


----------



## Amunet

Any passholders going on 9/10 want to get the Hades pin and I'll pay you in cash? I'm attending the 9/10 party, just don't have an annual pass  (yet)



Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person


I am too. I really only like two pins. I really don't like the artwork for the Sanderson Sisters this year ... but, I suppose it helps my wallet lol


----------



## Victoria3

Im not a huge of the Sanderson Sisters artwork. Maybe when I see them in person I'll feel differently.

A bummer too! I've really liked the past two years designs!


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person



I think I prefer the Hocus Pocus Merchandise from 2015 - *BRING IT BACK DISNEY!!!  *


----------



## prink022

FoxC63 said:


> I think I prefer the Hocus Pocus Merchandise from 2015 - *BRING IT BACK DISNEY!!!  *
> View attachment 261864


that's so cute! I'm so sad I missed it D:


----------



## FoxC63

prink022 said:


> that's so cute! I'm so sad I missed it D:



I love all the colors and the villains in the background!  Awesome artwork!


----------



## prink022

FoxC63 said:


> I love all the colors and the villains in the background!  Awesome artwork!


I agree! It feels very much Halloween like to me. I don't know if I'll buy any of this years merch. It's cute, but Idk if its worth the money. ^that stuff I would have bought in a heartbeat.


----------



## pjtoadie

vinotinto said:


> This is very helpful, but it would have been more helpful if they would have announced prior to FPs being made. I already deleted my MNSSHP FPs since I have our only FOP FPs on our last day and didn't want to be babysitting it. LOL. What are the rest of ya'll - who deleted your FPs - doing? Are you going to re-make 2 FPs for that day?



I agree 100%! I told them there should have been an announcement or something. I only have party tickets so I made two FPs.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Texans_loyal said:


> am I the only one underwhelmed with the merch? i hope i change my mind when i see it in person



I'm hoping theres more then this. It seems very eh to me.

I wish I was more into Hocus Pocus cuz I do love that merch, but I'm just not the biggest fan of the movie.


----------



## GlamMistress

Just booked my tickets for 10/22! Our first time for this party!


----------



## angelbaby129

Those shirts are cute, but I was hoping for a sweatshirt. Does anyone know if they'll have more MNSSHP stuff than what is pictured or if that's all that is available?


----------



## Sparkly

Bex258 said:


> Oh yeah toy stuffing, definitely I made the mistake of using pom-poms on my tail and it was a pain I should have spent a bit more on a bag of stuffing.
> Ooooh £1 nice ...do you have a Hobbycraft near you then? That's where I'd get the felt if you haven't already.



Yep, planning a trip to Hobbycraft in the near future. It's an easy 20 mins bus journey away so not too far to go.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> I think I prefer the Hocus Pocus Merchandise from 2015 - *BRING IT BACK DISNEY!!!  *
> View attachment 261864



All they need to do is change the 2015 to 2017 on the image and get a print run done, easy. I do like that one better.



Sparkly said:


> Yep, planning a trip to Hobbycraft in the near future. It's an easy 20 mins bus journey away so not too far to go.



Ah cool, mines not too far from me either.


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> What are your costumes?


We are doing Alice in Wonderland - DD as Alice, DS as White Rabbit and DH and I will be the Tweedles


----------



## Cluelyss

Bobb_o said:


> How do the LE Magic Bands work? Since there's only 4000 that would be 125 per night (32 party nights) which seems like a crazy low amount. Do they have a staggered release so every party has some availability or do they just do a free for all and come Halloween have them all probably sold out?


They do not hold a certain number back for each party (for any of the merchandise). Once it's gone, it's gone.


----------



## Disneymom1126

10 days till the first party....anyone else excited to see the 2017 party guide and finalize their plans?!?!


----------



## lindsayjs

Disneymom1126 said:


> 10 days till the first party....anyone else excited to see the 2017 party guide and finalize their plans?!?!



I am excitedly waiting for all the official info and party reports!


----------



## RMaas1

Disneymom1126 said:


> 10 days till the first party....anyone else excited to see the 2017 party guide and finalize their plans?!?!



Really can't wait to see what they announce for the fireworks.


----------



## Tk0021

pjtoadie said:


> FYI in regards to FP's for MNSSHP:
> 
> I spoke to two different CM's at the internet help desk today. Supposedly they had a meeting this morning about FP's for guests with just a party ticket.
> 
> -Yes you can still enter at 4pm with just a party ticket.
> 
> -You can make two FP selections between 4pm-5:30pm so the second one will not exceed 6:30pm. Anything made before 4pm or after 5:30pm will most likely be canceled. Both cast members told me the same info.


Why does everything have to be so hard. I have three fast passes for my party day( only a party ticket) and if this holds true I would loose two of them. The one I really care about is the haunted mansion. The rest I would be ok with loosing.


----------



## Texans_loyal

FoxC63 said:


> I think I prefer the Hocus Pocus Merchandise from 2015 - *BRING IT BACK DISNEY!!!  *
> View attachment 261864



i would have to take out a loan for that merch!


----------



## jenny105

So how do FPs before the party work?  My ticket is linked to my band but how does my band differentiate between the party ticket and my regular park ticket?  Can I use the paper ticket to get in and still use any fastpasses I book?


----------



## HHMcG

Victoria3 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> Merchandise!


First MNSSHP so I've never followed the merchandise before.
I expected more.  Dissappointed.  We will each probably get a pin and I love the light-up ornament.  But I hoped for more.


----------



## Mrjoshua

HHMcG said:


> First MNSSHP so I've never followed the merchandise before.
> I expected more.  Dissappointed.  We will each probably get a pin and I love the light-up ornament.  But I hoped for more.


Maybe I'm wrong, and somebody with more MNSSHP experience can help us out here, but I think there will be more merch. The designs might be the same or similar, but I think we'll see more of a variety in color and shirt type. Does anyone know if they usually sell more than what is pictured?


----------



## HHMcG

I have two of our costumes put together.  Can you tell who they are?  We are going to an Aug party so we needed to disbound for HOT weather.
I think DD's is good, but DS's.....  His belt needs to hang lower so you can see his holster and I may need to change his shorts color to navy.  The rest of us are more obvious with character tees and accessories.


----------



## drummerwife

DH and I will be attending the 9/10 party. We'll be going as the balloon "ladies" during a runDisney race. I figured the "costume" will be easy to pull together as it's just regular running clothes. We'll be using an old runDisney race bib and we'll buy the Mickey head balloons before the party. I just hope someone...ANYONE...will get it.


----------



## apdebord

drummerwife said:


> DH and I will be attending the 9/10 party. We'll be going as the balloon "ladies" during a runDisney race. I figured the "costume" will be easy to pull together as it's just regular running clothes. We'll be using an old runDisney race bib and we'll buy the Mickey head balloons before the party. I just hope someone...ANYONE...will get it.



Luckily I've never seen them (or even googled what they look like so I don't jinx myself lol) but I think this is a super cute idea!


----------



## Amunet

drummerwife said:


> DH and I will be attending the 9/10 party. We'll be going as the balloon "ladies" during a runDisney race. I figured the "costume" will be easy to pull together as it's just regular running clothes. We'll be using an old runDisney race bib and we'll buy the Mickey head balloons before the party. I just hope someone...ANYONE...will get it.


I'm going on the same date! Are any of you passholders?

I will be attending my first runDisney event in February, so I get it from researching, but I've never seen them.


----------



## sheila14

RMaas1 said:


> Really can't wait to see what they announce for the fireworks.


Candy Candy Candy!!!! What will they be passing out????!!!!!


----------



## drummerwife

Amunet said:


> I'm going on the same date! Are any of you passholders?
> 
> I will be attending my first runDisney event in February, so I get it from researching, but I've never seen them.


How exciting! Yes, both of us have AP's.

I'm guessing you're doing Princess? I've done Princess twice (GSC + 5k) and they're a lot of fun. The women tend be be very supportive of each other and cheer each other on. I'm sure you'll have a blast!

As far as seeing the balloon ladies... thankfully only in the race retreat tent!


----------



## pjtoadie

Does anyone know how rider swap works during the party? With there not being FPs will the FP entrance still be used if you have a rider swap ticket?


----------



## snowybelle

drummerwife said:


> DH and I will be attending the 9/10 party. We'll be going as the balloon "ladies" during a runDisney race. I figured the "costume" will be easy to pull together as it's just regular running clothes. We'll be using an old runDisney race bib and we'll buy the Mickey head balloons before the party. I just hope someone...ANYONE...will get it.



Ah, I love this idea! I'm running the Wine & Dine Half this year (my first RunDisney race) and I'm pretty sure I'll be well out of range of the balloon ladies, but I talked my mom into running/walking/shuffling the 10k with me (as part of the Two Course Challenge) and she is literally having NIGHTMARES about the balloon ladies. I will be sure to let her know about your costumes, she will get a good laugh out of that.

EDIT: Actually, I will also be attending the 9/10 party (without my mom unfortunately) so if I see you I will be sure say hi and snap a quick pic!


----------



## mickey1968

Tk0021 said:


> Why does everything have to be so hard. I have three fast passes for my party day( only a party ticket) and if this holds true I would loose two of them. The one I really care about is the haunted mansion. The rest I would be ok with loosing.


YOU Should wait and do HM after the party starts so you will see the extra special effects.


----------



## drummerwife

snowybelle said:


> Ah, I love this idea! I'm running the Wine & Dine Half this year (my first RunDisney race) and I'm pretty sure I'll be well out of range of the balloon ladies, but I talked my mom into running/walking/shuffling the 10k with me (as part of the Two Course Challenge) and she is literally having NIGHTMARES about the balloon ladies. I will be sure to let her know about your costumes, she will get a good laugh out of that.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I will also be attending the 9/10 party (without my mom unfortunately) so if I see you I will be sure say hi and snap a quick pic!


Please do! DH and I always love to talk with fellow rD runners.


----------



## lobolabo

Previous Party-goers: How strict exactly are they on adult costumes? I've seen some pictures of adults in ball gowns or cloaks, which has me curious.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm hoping theres more then this.





angelbaby129 said:


> Does anyone know if they'll have more MNSSHP stuff than what is pictured or if that's all that is available?





HHMcG said:


> I hoped for more.





Mrjoshua said:


> Does anyone know if they usually sell more than what is pictured?



There is more merchandise listed on the Disney App and online Disney Store search under "Halloween"  https://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks/halloween/mn/1001081+1000885/

Otherwise, yes this is it.  



pjtoadie said:


> Does anyone know how rider swap works during the party? *With there not being FPs *will the FP entrance still be used if you have a rider swap ticket?



Here's how it works:  http://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/

Lastly, @klbrow11 asked if Rider Swap was available during MNSSHP and the answer is YES according to @mesaboy2 . You can view this here Post 2166
Not really sure what you mean by this?  "*With there not being FPs*" since most already have them on their party tickets.


----------



## Amunet

drummerwife said:


> How exciting! Yes, both of us have AP's.
> 
> I'm guessing you're doing Princess? I've done Princess twice (GSC + 5k) and they're a lot of fun. The women tend be be very supportive of each other and cheer each other on. I'm sure you'll have a blast!
> 
> As far as seeing the balloon ladies... thankfully only in the race retreat tent!



Hmm, I shall message you ^_^

Yeah, the 10k. My first official runDisney event and 10k 
How are you planning on wrangling the balloons during the party?


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> There is more merchandise listed on the Disney App and online Disney Store search under "Halloween"  https://www.disneystore.com/disney-parks/halloween/mn/1001081+1000885/
> 
> Otherwise, yes this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how it works:  http://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/
> 
> Lastly, @klbrow11 asked if Rider Swap was available during MNSSHP and the answer is YES according to @mesaboy2 . You can view this here Post 2166
> Not really sure what you mean by this?  "*With there not being FPs*" since most already have them on their party tickets.



Thanks, I'll check it out! What I mean is we would use the FP entrance with a rider swap ticket on a normal day and the fact that there isn't FP's after 6:30 will the FP entrance even be open to use rider swap tickets?


----------



## drummerwife

Amunet said:


> Hmm, I shall message you ^_^
> 
> Yeah, the 10k. My first official runDisney event and 10k
> How are you planning on wrangling the balloons during the party?


It's only one balloon and it's usually tied around your waist or something you wear around the waist. Shouldn't be to hard to wrangle.


----------



## jenhelgren

What special effects does HM have during the party? We haven't been to MNSSHP in a few years but I don't remember anything being different and I know that we rode once during the day and once during the party.


----------



## Amunet

drummerwife said:


> It's only one balloon and it's usually tied around your waist or something you wear around the waist. Shouldn't be to hard to wrangle.


Oh, so will you take turns holding the balloons for rides? I heard they aren't allowed on the rides and such 
lol I'm so interested because I really want one of the balloons but there's only two of us so I'll have to wait til the end of the party to get it (if they sell them during the parties). BUT if you figured out a clever way to manage them, I'd be quite interested


----------



## Tk0021

mickey1968 said:


> YOU Should wait and do HM after the party starts so you will see the extra special effects.


I thought about that too, but when my 6 and 4 year old girls see the characters all dressed up they may think it's to scary. I might not be able to get them near the place.


----------



## PghDisneyDarling

Mrjoshua said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, and somebody with more MNSSHP experience can help us out here, but I think there will be more merch. The designs might be the same or similar, but I think we'll see more of a variety in color and shirt type. Does anyone know if they usually sell more than what is pictured?



Sometimes there is a bit more, like different styles of t-shirts. I know usually there is a long sleeve t-shirt option, as that is what I buy every year, but it always has the same design as the regular t-shirts


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> is we would use the FP entrance with a rider swap ticket on a normal day and the fact that there isn't FP's after 6:30 will the FP entrance even be open to use rider swap tickets?



Again, according to @mesaboy2 "Rider swap is offered at any attraction with a height requirement, *whenever the attraction is operating*."  If you need more clarification post your question on the [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/"]FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions[/URL]


----------



## Lesley Wake

Where should we head first once the party starts? We will line up for Belle/Gaston pre-party, so once that is over we are debating which area to go for rides. Will tomorrowland empty out or will there still be regular park guests?

Also, does MDE continue to update wait times during the party?


----------



## FoxC63

jenhelgren said:


> What special effects does HM have during the party? We haven't been to MNSSHP in a few years but I don't remember anything being different and I know that we rode once during the day and once during the party.



Madame Carlotta and Madame Renata both take turns entertaining guests while seated on the lawn in front of the attraction for the evening. The graveyards are out to kill it with special lighting and filled with fog.  I'm not sure if they still have piped in sound effects but the CM's are there to greet you "There's always room for one more...."



The Haunted Mansion, Hitch Hiking Ghosts and the Hatbox Ghost are from my collection. 
Ha!  Added those just for fun!


----------



## iujen94

We are planning a trip in mid-October, and are going to MNSSHP on a Thursday night. We generally are not character people, but I LOVE Belle, and especially Village Belle (or as I call her, Blue Dress Belle). I'll be with my two sons, who will have almost NO patience for me to wait to meet her. Any strategies on the best time to meet her, and how long I can expect to wait? Thanks!!


----------



## FoxC63

The Emporium - Halloween Merchandise has been posted here. 

and new Haunted Mansion Merchandise at Momento Mori over [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/page-33#post-58062194"]here[/URL].


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lesley Wake said:


> Where should we head first once the party starts? We will line up for Belle/Gaston pre-party, so once that is over we are debating which area to go for rides. Will tomorrowland empty out or will there still be regular park guests?
> 
> Also, does MDE continue to update wait times during the party?



No, day guests will not be allowed to enter an attraction if they don't have a party wristband after 7 pm on party nights. So most of the day guests should be cleared out when you are finished with Belle and Gaston. 

MDE will update ride times, so I'd just check that when you're done and decide where to go from there. 



iujen94 said:


> We are planning a trip in mid-October, and are going to MNSSHP on a Thursday night. We generally are not character people, but I LOVE Belle, and especially Village Belle (or as I call her, Blue Dress Belle). I'll be with my two sons, who will have almost NO patience for me to wait to meet her. Any strategies on the best time to meet her, and how long I can expect to wait? Thanks!!



If that is your only character, I'd be lining up around 6 or 6:15. You want to be in the first group to meet them because they do take breaks. They also take a long time interacting with everyone. Last year when I met her it took a bit over an hour because we had to wait through one break time and the line is always long. How old are your sons? Would you trust them to go do a couple rides while you are waiting?

If they are too young to do rides while you wait, you might want to consider getting a counter service dinner to go and eating it while you wait in line, that will keep them occupied for a bit.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Again, according to @mesaboy2 "Rider swap is offered at any attraction with a height requirement, *whenever the attraction is operating*."  If you need more clarification post your question on the FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions



Thanks...I was just answering your question in regards to you being unsure about what I meant ;-)


----------



## anricat

iujen94 said:


> We are planning a trip in mid-October, and are going to MNSSHP on a Thursday night. We generally are not character people, but I LOVE Belle, and especially Village Belle (or as I call her, Blue Dress Belle). I'll be with my two sons, who will have almost NO patience for me to wait to meet her. Any strategies on the best time to meet her, and how long I can expect to wait? Thanks!!



Are you going to Epcot? I'm pretty sure she meets in that dress in France. It might be easier to meet her there and get that knocked out.


----------



## iujen94

anricat said:


> Are you going to Epcot? I'm pretty sure she meets in that dress in France. It might be easier to meet her there and get that knocked out.



I had no idea!!  Thank you!


----------



## drummerwife

Amunet said:


> Oh, so will you take turns holding the balloons for rides? I heard they aren't allowed on the rides and such
> lol I'm so interested because I really want one of the balloons but there's only two of us so I'll have to wait til the end of the party to get it (if they sell them during the parties). BUT if you figured out a clever way to manage them, I'd be quite interested


We're not big ride people because DH has a back injury that precludes him from most of the more intense rides. I really hadn't given much thought to the balloon on the rides. I'll definitely have to think about that because we would like to ride HM during the party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

anricat said:


> Are you going to Epcot? I'm pretty sure she meets in that dress in France. It might be easier to meet her there and get that knocked out.





iujen94 said:


> I had no idea!!  Thank you!



I had thought you wanted to meet Belle with Gaston, sorry. Those two meet at the party, but yes, you can meet blue dress Belle at Epcot.


----------



## emyl gal

Going to wdw in 2 weeks. I purchased a 3 day park hopper and a separate ticket for the Halloween party. I thought the party ticket allowed you three fast passes between 4-6? I was able to book them on the party night but unable to put any fast passes in for my 4th night - which makes me think they used the 3 day hopper pass for the night of the halloween party fast passes. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## FoxC63

emyl gal said:


> Going to wdw in 2 weeks. I purchased a 3 day park hopper and a separate ticket for the Halloween party. I thought the party ticket allowed you three fast passes between 4-6? I was able to book them on the party night but unable to put any fast passes in for my 4th night - which makes me think they used the 3 day hopper pass for the night of the halloween party fast passes. Am I doing something wrong?



Try booking all your park days first then go back and add your FP's to party ticket.  This issue has been reported many times.


----------



## pjtoadie

emyl gal said:


> Going to wdw in 2 weeks. I purchased a 3 day park hopper and a separate ticket for the Halloween party. I thought the party ticket allowed you three fast passes between 4-6? I was able to book them on the party night but unable to put any fast passes in for my 4th night - which makes me think they used the 3 day hopper pass for the night of the halloween party fast passes. Am I doing something wrong?



I posted yesterday that you're allowed to book two FPs between 4:00-5:30 with a party ticket. The system will let you pick three but I was told by two different CMs at the internet help desk that only the two will be available. Those FPs shouldn't affect what you do for your other days.


----------



## emyl gal

FoxC63 said:


> Try booking all your park days first then go back and add your FP's to party ticket.  This issue has been reported many times.


That sort of worked - when I went back to put my fast passes in for the party, it only allowed one, saying they overlap time.  Well, at least I got one - Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

emyl gal said:


> That sort of worked - when I went back to put my fast passes in for the party, it only allowed one, saying they overlap time.  Well, at least I got one - Thanks!



Try again tomorrow.


----------



## emyl gal

pjtoadie said:


> I posted yesterday that you're allowed to book two FPs between 4:00-5:30 with a party ticket. The system will let you pick three but I was told by two different CMs at the internet help desk that only the two will be available. Those FPs shouldn't affect what you do for your other days.





FoxC63 said:


> Try again tomorrow.


Thanks


----------



## emyl gal

pjtoadie said:


> I posted yesterday that you're allowed to book two FPs between 4:00-5:30 with a party ticket. The system will let you pick three but I was told by two different CMs at the internet help desk that only the two will be available. Those FPs shouldn't affect what you do for your other days.


We did the party 2 years ago and were able to use all 3 fast passes, so I would still try


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> I posted yesterday that you're allowed to book two FPs between 4:00-5:30 with a party ticket. The system will let you pick three but I was told by two different CMs at the internet help desk that only the two will be available. Those FPs shouldn't affect what you do for your other days.



I'm not sure if you read through this thread over here but we've been told many things by one department.  It's crazy!  I agree, I would try to secure three.


----------



## Bobb_o

What I don't understand if if I only have a 6 day ticket why does MDE let me make 7 days worth of FP+? I know my stay is from Sunday to Sunday but shouldn't my ticket be hte limiting factor?


----------



## pjtoadie

emyl gal said:


> We did the party 2 years ago and were able to use all 3 fast passes, so I would still try





FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure if you read through this thread over here but we've been told many things by one department.  It's crazy!  I agree, I would try to secure three.




Oh I've read and heard a lot of what's going on in regards to this. I literally just talked to two CMs at the internet help desk on Monday about this. They had a meeting about this and they both said that any FP made before 4:00 will most likely be canceled and any FP ending after 6:30 will be canceled as well. They both said that you can always talk to guest services at MK if you have any issues with this but I don't want to stand in line and waste time for a FP when I could be doing other things. Will you be able to use all 3 with no issues? Maybe but I'd rather be safe and not have any issues when I get to a ride/attraction and be told that the FP has been canceled. We're just driving down for the party so we only have 8 hours total to do as much as we can.


----------



## ruthies12

Getting costumes together, got pirate princess ear hats for only 7 bucks at a disney outlet store and they go great with my dd's pirate shirts.  Have the pirates league booked before the party and made these candy bags-


----------



## sherlockmiles

ruthies12 said:


> Getting costumes together, got pirate princess ear hats for only 7 bucks at a disney outlet store and they go great with my dd's pirate shirts.  Have the pirates league booked before the party and made these candy bags-




VERY EXCELLENT!


----------



## DisBride572011

So excited to be going this year! First timer!!


----------



## Bex258

More pictures of Halloween items, not MNSSHP stuff but still-

http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...-spooktacular-new-halloween-merchandise-2017/

I can see a few things I want here. The wreath, the black Minnie top with purple bow at the back is still my favorite top. The women's group costume t-shirt has glitter on it so I'll skip that, I do like the beige bat one. Mickey head with bat pin too. Yup, I knew they'd take my money with something for Halloween


----------



## rottiemom

Ruthies12 those are so adorable I could scream.

Bex258, right there with you on that wreath!  We have a Nightmare Before Christmas wreath that we got back in...2008 maybe?  From MNSSHP and made out of bells, it goes on the door every Halloween.

So we're going on 8/29 and I feel like we'll be the only people not in costume.


----------



## Felicis

Grrr, I just went to buy our tickets, and for some reason, MDE is not working, and can't process my order. What a pain!


----------



## shm_helene

So, how do you experienced party goers handle transporting the candy home? We are staying at Poly and I had planned on MK for our last day (our flight isn't until 7PM) - this wasn't a problem because I could have just kept our stuff at the hotel. Now, I'm thinking of changing to AK in the afternoon of the last day....we also normally have a car and I'm thinking of changing out for using Lyft/Uber.  Any thoughts? If I send my luggage through the Resort Airline Check-In would we be okay (we will be at Ohana for a 10AM (or hopefully 11) ressie so I wouldn't give it to them until later.  (FYI, going to the first October party)


----------



## sherlockmiles

shm_helene said:


> So, how do you experienced party goers handle transporting the candy home? We are staying at Poly and I had planned on MK for our last day (our flight isn't until 7PM) - this wasn't a problem because I could have just kept our stuff at the hotel. Now, I'm thinking of changing to AK in the afternoon of the last day....we also normally have a car and I'm thinking of changing out for using Lyft/Uber.  Any thoughts? If I send my luggage through the Resort Airline Check-In would we be okay (we will be at Ohana for a 10AM (or hopefully 11) ressie so I wouldn't give it to them until later.  (FYI, going to the first October party)



Wait..do you mean you'll have candy left over to take home?!


----------



## shm_helene

sherlockmiles said:


> Wait..do you mean you'll have candy left over to take home?!


Well...IF I have candy I should say  There are 4 of us...so hopefully we don't eat it all


----------



## DoulaMel

How much candy are we talking about?


----------



## anricat

Bex258 said:


> More pictures of Halloween items, not MNSSHP stuff but still-
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...-spooktacular-new-halloween-merchandise-2017/
> 
> I can see a few things I want here. The wreath, the black Minnie top with purple bow at the back is still my favorite top. The women's group costume t-shirt has glitter on it so I'll skip that, I do like the beige bat one. Mickey head with bat pin too. Yup, I knew they'd take my money with something for Halloween



Be still my heart. I think I have to have that Sally on the tightrope shirt. And the countdown to Halloween? Pity it only has two digits. We definitely count down to Halloween more than two digits out!!


----------



## LadyRayado

In a somewhat different situation with FPs - I only have Halloween tickets on my account. But, I do have two night's worth. I booked six FPs, so it'll be interesting to see if one of those nights gets dropped or not.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

DoulaMel said:


> How much candy are we talking about?


Once we (me, my sister, mother, and father) went home with 29 pounds of candy....


----------



## FoxC63

M<3'sMickey said:


> Once we (me, my sister, mother, and father) went home with 29 pounds of candy....


----------



## sheila14

M<3'sMickey said:


> Once we (me, my sister, mother, and father) went home with 29 pounds of candy....


I went by myself last October and brought hone 10 pounds of candy.  I weighed it on my home scale!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yep, about 5 pounds of candy went into my carry on backpack.  Got a smile and some interest from the airport security.  But they said nothing other than some quiet laughing.  29 pounds?  Eek!  I thought I was bad, taking 8 pounds of fudge home too.


----------



## sheila14

Lynne G said:


> Yep, about 5 pounds of candy went into my carry on backpack.  Got a smile and some interest from the airport security.  But they said nothing other than some quiet laughing.  29 pounds?  Eek!  I thought I was bad, taking 8 pounds of fudge home too.


I am doing 2 parties this October and I cannot wait to see how much I will have.  Between me, my 2 girls, and sharing at work, I am planning for a bunch load!!


----------



## lindsayjs

Lynne G said:


> Yep, about 5 pounds of candy went into my carry on backpack.  Got a smile and some interest from the airport security.  But they said nothing other than some quiet laughing.  29 pounds?  Eek!  I thought I was bad, taking 8 pounds of fudge home too.



Who cares about candy, I want to bring 8lbs of fudge too! Okay and some candy.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Another Tamatoa costume update to share with you all. It will be the final one because...it is done! And one week from tomorrow I'll be wearing it at MNSSHP! I think it came out awesome but I cannot take any credit, it was all the wife's doing.


----------



## Lynne G

Very neat costume King.  

Cannot believe the years and years of going the last 2 weeks of August, and having nothing going on.  This is the first year done in August, and kids' schools have made those travel time a no go for several years.  The one and only time we got to go was when it was done the Sunday before Labor Day.  And, it was awesome, as it was one of the lowest ticket sales they had had ever.  Hope those going to the first party have an awesome low crowd too.  Oh, and it was hot, but excellent night time weather.


----------



## BraveLittleToaster2

Does anyone know how much off the cast member discount is for MNSSHP? Don't wanna call and set it up unless I know I can afford it.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

What is the weather usually like on Halloween night? We usually go early May when it's hot, but not humid during the day and like mid 70s at night. The only other time we've been is early December and we sometimes need gloves in the mornings. I have an Anna costume, but I'm worried I might be a little warm until the sun goes down.. (it's long sleeved)


----------



## MissMaryQC

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> What is the weather usually like on Halloween night? We usually go early May when it's hot, but not humid during the day and like mid 70s at night. The only other time we've been is early December and we sometimes need gloves in the mornings. I have an Anna costume, but I'm worried I might be a little warm until the sun goes down.. (it's long sleeved)



Former Floridian here, October can be kind of a wild card. Sometimes it's still pretty humid and rainy, figure hurricane season goes until November down there. But sometimes it's lovely. We were from south Florida, so Orlando is generally about 10 degrees cooler than Miami, still, it is a swamp.


----------



## alisonslp

shm_helene said:


> So, how do you experienced party goers handle transporting the candy home? We are staying at Poly and I had planned on MK for our last day (our flight isn't until 7PM) - this wasn't a problem because I could have just kept our stuff at the hotel. Now, I'm thinking of changing to AK in the afternoon of the last day....we also normally have a car and I'm thinking of changing out for using Lyft/Uber.  Any thoughts? If I send my luggage through the Resort Airline Check-In would we be okay (we will be at Ohana for a 10AM (or hopefully 11) ressie so I wouldn't give it to them until later.  (FYI, going to the first October party)


 I would recommend an insolated bag to help keep the chocolate "cool". Put the candy in the freezer overnight will help keep it from melting if it ends up in a heated area too long. We took home a lot of candy the last time we went. We had a 9 hour car ride home and did the above, covered the insulated bag with a blanket to protect it from the sun and it was fine when we got back home.


----------



## Travelgrrl

FoxC63 said:


> The Haunted Mansion, Hitch Hiking Ghosts and the Hatbox Ghost are from my collection.
> Ha! Added those just for fun!



Thanks for the photos of the HM festivities - AND your cool stuff!

We got a ton of candy last time we were at MNSSHP - staying late and giving glow bracelets to CMs resulted in handfuls at each station.  We're going twice this time but I'm not worried as I'm bringing dozens of little gifts with me for the children in our party, and plan to bring candy back in its place!


----------



## DisBride572011

M<3'sMickey said:


> Once we (me, my sister, mother, and father) went home with 29 pounds of candy....


Whaaaa?!?


----------



## M<3'sMickey

DisBride572011 said:


> Whaaaa?!?


Lol the time before that was 26 pounds. We brought backpacks and dumped our little trick or treat bags bags into the backpacks when the little trick or treat bags were full. My mom and I are both teachers and needless to say we didn't need to buy candy for the kids in our classes that year nor did we have to buy candy to give out the the trick or treaters.


----------



## alisonslp

M<3'sMickey said:


> Lol the time before that was 26 pounds. We brought backpacks and dumped our little trick or treat bags bags into the backpacks when the little trick or treat bags were full. My mom and I are both teachers and needless to say we didn't need to buy candy for the kids in our classes that year nor did we have to buy candy to give out the the trick or treaters.


 we did the same. It was 3 years ago so I can't remember exactly how much but we left with but it was 2 or 3 full sized back packs. They were 10lbs each so 20-30lbs of candy. 2 adults 3 teens. We didn't even bother with the little bags. We had cinch sacks and the back packs as our T-OR-T bags. We went on a low attendance night and from what we were told, the CMs are encouraged to get rid of their candy by the end of the night so we did not feel the least bit guilty . We didn't have to buy any Halloween candy that year. The kids took what they wanted and we used the rest for the kids in the neighborhood (we have about 300-500 kids on Halloween depending on whether kids get driven into the neighborhood on the weekend, so it can get expensive!


----------



## FoxC63

BraveLittleToaster2 said:


> Does anyone know how much off the cast member discount is for MNSSHP? Don't wanna call and set it up unless I know I can afford it.



Ticket prices are posted on page 1


----------



## FoxC63

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> What is the weather usually like on Halloween night? We usually go early May when it's hot, but not humid during the day and like mid 70s at night. The only other time we've been is early December and we sometimes need gloves in the mornings. I have an Anna costume, but I'm worried I might be a little warm until the sun goes down.. (it's long sleeved)



It can be a little warm in the beginning but it does cool down when it gets dark.  If you take the boat at night it will be a cold ride.  Seriously recommend bringing a least a sweater especially for the kids.


----------



## Amunet

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> What is the weather usually like on Halloween night? We usually go early May when it's hot, but not humid during the day and like mid 70s at night. The only other time we've been is early December and we sometimes need gloves in the mornings. I have an Anna costume, but I'm worried I might be a little warm until the sun goes down.. (it's long sleeved)


I've been to MNSSHP on Halloween night once and about two days before on another year. Both times were rather humid, I was pretty surprised how humid it was compared to how I expected it to be. Just expect it to be humid and prepare for it. By no means is it as bad as September, though.


----------



## ruthies12

King of Naboombu said:


> Another Tamatoa costume update to share with you all. It will be the final one because...it is done! And one week from tomorrow I'll be wearing it at MNSSHP! I think it came out awesome but I cannot take any credit, it was all the wife's doing.



You're so SHINY!!!!  Love it! 

And now I have that song stuck in my head.  Thanks for that.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Amunet said:


> I've been to MNSSHP on Halloween night once and about two days before on another year. Both times were rather humid, I was pretty surprised how humid it was compared to how I expected it to be. Just expect it to be humid and prepare for it. By no means is it as bad as September, though.



Thanks! We are from SC and can deal with the humidity (though we'd rather not) LOL Halloween can be warm here some years too so I guess I should've figured the same for Florida. I'm going to have to pack multiple closets for this trip


----------



## pjtoadie

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Thanks! We are from SC and can deal with the humidity (though we'd rather not) LOL Halloween can be warm here some years too so I guess I should've figured the same for Florida. I'm going to have to pack multiple closets for this trip



Where in SC do you live?


----------



## King of Naboombu

ruthies12 said:


> You're so SHINY!!!!  Love it!
> 
> And now I have that song stuck in my head.  Thanks for that.



Thanks! Hehe...and what can I say except - You're Welcome!

I know what you mean though, we had shiny in our heads the last couple of evenings while decorating the shell.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

MissMaryQC said:


> Former Floridian here, October can be kind of a wild card. Sometimes it's still pretty humid and rainy, figure hurricane season goes until November down there. But sometimes it's lovely. We were from south Florida, so Orlando is generally about 10 degrees cooler than Miami, still, it is a swamp.



Our weather in SC is the same way in October.. sometimes it's mild fall weather other times it's winter. It's good to know October can be nice in Florida.. hopefully we get lucky. I guess it will be one of those trips where I stalk the weather forecast and wait to pack a couple of days before we leave  



FoxC63 said:


> It can be a little warm in the beginning but it does cool down when it gets dark.  If you take the boat at night it will be a cold ride.  Seriously recommend bringing a least a sweater especially for the kids.



I'm hoping it gets a little cooler at night! My Anna costume is the one from party city that is long sleeved with the shoulder cape/cloak. Hopefully I can make it till sunset without getting too warm


----------



## DisBride572011

King of Naboombu said:


> Another Tamatoa costume update to share with you all. It will be the final one because...it is done! And one week from tomorrow I'll be wearing it at MNSSHP! I think it came out awesome but I cannot take any credit, it was all the wife's doing.



Love the shell!!


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

pjtoadie said:


> Where in SC do you live?



We are in Anderson, SC which is about 25 miles from Greenville


----------



## King of Naboombu

DisBride572011 said:


> Love the shell!!



Thank you, it took a lot of items in order to make it not look bare. Something we underestimated and caused extra trips to the craft store.


----------



## lovemy2girls4eva

Sorry if this was asked before but what happens IF my scheduled party date gets cancelled due to rain. Not sure this happened but curious. Will they refund or give tix to another day that I can attend during my trip. Just curious. Thanks!!


----------



## mesaboy2

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but what happens IF my scheduled party date gets cancelled due to rain. Not sure this happened but curious. *Will they refund or give tix to another day that I can attend during my trip.* Just curious. Thanks!!



This is handled on a case by case basis.  The party itself is never cancelled due to just rain (though Hurricane Matthew caused one cancellation last year), but events such as parades, fireworks, and character meets can certainly be affected.


----------



## Capang

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but what happens IF my scheduled party date gets cancelled due to rain. Not sure this happened but curious. Will they refund or give tix to another day that I can attend during my trip. Just curious. Thanks!!


I don't think they cancel for rain. Hurricane, maybe, but not rain. Poncho up and soldier on.


----------



## Bex258

Treats!

disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A

I'll try and shorten the link when I get a chance.


----------



## HausofDisney

I'm totally getting Worms and Dirt, the chocolate gravestone is awesome!


----------



## Capang

Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A


Well there goes weight watchers. This may become how much weight can I gain in one extended weekend. I can skip the cupcake though


----------



## acln

Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A



The cheesecake, jack skellington, and haunted mansion desserts are a must. Or just one of everything!


----------



## Bex258

Capang said:


> Well there goes weight watchers. This may become how much weight can I gain in one extended weekend. I can skip the cupcake though



I have my eye on the Pumpkin Mickey Waffle, the Jack Skellington dessert and the Haunted Mansion dessert. Depends on what is vegetarian, I'll add that to my list to ask about. It could go either way, not any or I can eat all three along with anything else I want to eat. Not doing weight watchers or anything but my shorts were a little tight the other day, good job I'll be doing a lot of walking!


----------



## beesly

Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A
> 
> I'll try and shorten the link when I get a chance.



Just saw these - they look so good! Much better than last year's options. I'm with @acln - I think I'll have one of everything.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

They all look so yummy!  I cannot wait to show them to my husband tonight!  I will also have one of everything please!!!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Wow, wow, just wow wow wow those treats look amazing! Forget about character meet & greets and rides, I'll be spending my time standing in line for these goodies! 

Luckily my kids have the metabolisms of hummingbirds on steroids, so we will do this party the way we do F & W. Mom buys one of everything that tickles her fancy (in this case one of everything), takes a taste, and hands it over to kiddos to polish off. This way, I may break the bank but I won't bust out of my britches!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A
> 
> I'll try and shorten the link when I get a chance.


Ooohhhh! Totally getting the Haunted Mansion and waffles.

Do they start selling right when the party starts? Do you have to show your wristband to order?


----------



## MissMaryQC

Look at the treats!!!
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...-coming-magic-kingdom-mickeys-not-scary-2017/


Edit: LOL I got so excited I posted before I saw someone else had already posted.


----------



## Pat Gaik

Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A
> 
> I'll try and shorten the link when I get a chance.



Thank goodness these aren't free to party goers! I can resist if it costs extra!


----------



## brnrss34

Jack Skellington and mickey pumpkin waffle for me!!


----------



## Stormeyes

How am I possibly gonna make room in my stomach for everything? I'm gonna have to dome an entire Jack Skellington cake to my face, let alone sample all the little HM cakes. D:

Why you do, Disney? Why you do?


----------



## brookmey

My husband and I will be at Disney in October for our first ever kid free vacation.  We went to MNSSHP 6 years ago and it was awful.  Everything that could go wrong did and DH said never again.  He did not enjoy the party at all.  Some of it was the unbearable humidity and we're from TX so we're used to it, but it was really bad, even for us.

I've always wanted to try it again, thinking nothing can be that bad again, but he's been a hard sell.  Until last night, when I finally convinced him to give it another try.  So we're going Tuesday October 24!  Now I need to come up with a costume.  I'm thinking Ursula and that I would make a no sew tulle skirt to wear, but I'm not sure how that would be on rides.  Has anyone worn a tulle skirt or tutu and not have it be bothersome on rides?  It'll probably be down to my knees or just above.

The other thing is I might make my own Ursula Mickey ears.  Any suggestions on the type of headband to use?  I don't normally wear them because they give me headaches but I'm hoping I can find a comfortable one that won't hurt.  How do people wear Mickey ears headbands in the parks without them hurting?  Any secrets to that?


----------



## lindsayjs

acln said:


> The cheesecake, jack skellington, and haunted mansion desserts are a must. Or just one of everything!



I'm with you, one of EVERYTHING! The haunted mansion ones are so cute, I'm in love!


----------



## VillainFavs

Okay, serious questions about the treats!  Are there usually long lines to get these?  I soooo want to try several of them, but they're each in a different spot and I don't want to be waiting in line after line to get them!

Also, I'm sure the answer is no, but any chance any of these use dining plan snack credits?


----------



## brnrss34

VillainFavs said:


> Okay, serious questions about the treats!  Are there usually long lines to get these?  I soooo want to try several of them, but they're each in a different spot and I don't want to be waiting in line after line to get them!
> 
> Also, I'm sure the answer is no, but any chance any of these use dining plan snack credits?


 I'm sure they won't have huge lines. They are usually at quick service locations. If the sign says DDP then you can use snack credits for it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

YES - at least 1 of everything. YUUUMMMMMMMM.....I'm so glad we are going to 2 parties!!  (best advice ever)


----------



## jenhelgren

Another treat question...can the specialty Halloween treats at the Main Street Bakery be purchased with a Starbucks card? I have been saving up my Starbucks balance for our trip


----------



## lovingeire

Bex258 said:


> More pictures of Halloween items, not MNSSHP stuff but still-
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...-spooktacular-new-halloween-merchandise-2017/
> 
> I can see a few things I want here. The wreath, the black Minnie top with purple bow at the back is still my favorite top. The women's group costume t-shirt has glitter on it so I'll skip that, I do like the beige bat one. Mickey head with bat pin too. Yup, I knew they'd take my money with something for Halloween



So much cute stuff!  We won't be there till the last party, but I hope I can bring my oldest something awesome with Jack on it as a souvenir.  (Since the kids won't be with me.)  He loves him!



King of Naboombu said:


> Another Tamatoa costume update to share with you all. It will be the final one because...it is done! And one week from tomorrow I'll be wearing it at MNSSHP! I think it came out awesome but I cannot take any credit, it was all the wife's doing.



Awesome job!  This is amazing!



Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A
> 
> I'll try and shorten the link when I get a chance.



So many yummy things!  I definitely want a pumpkin waffle from sleepy hollow.  I would love to get one while in line for Jack & Sally, but my guess is that it won't be available until after 7?  I might have to settle for pumpkin ice cream on my way to the line.


----------



## pjtoadie

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> We are in Anderson, SC which is about 25 miles from Greenville



Cool! I just moved to Fort Mill a little over two months ago from Cleveland, OH.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Will these special treats and their locations be noted on the party map/info?  Or do I have to write myself a note to remember all of them?


----------



## DWFamilyof6

alisonslp said:


> we did the same. It was 3 years ago so I can't remember exactly how much but we left with but it was 2 or 3 full sized back packs. They were 10lbs each so 20-30lbs of candy. 2 adults 3 teens. We didn't even bother with the little bags. We had cinch sacks and the back packs as our T-OR-T bags. We went on a low attendance night and from what we were told, the CMs are encouraged to get rid of their candy by the end of the night so we did not feel the least bit guilty . We didn't have to buy any Halloween candy that year. The kids took what they wanted and we used the rest for the kids in the neighborhood (we have about 300-500 kids on Halloween depending on whether kids get driven into the neighborhood on the weekend, so it can get expensive!



Ok this is brilliant!  We have hundreds of trick or treaters too!  Anyone have any ideas for flying home with candy??


----------



## Lesley Wake

Is it just me or does it seem the Haunted Mansion Oreo chocolate tart is super similar to the previous version of The Gray Stuff? I never got to try it before it switched to the white chocolate tart, so am really looking forward to this one!


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> Cool! I just moved to Fort Mill a little over two months ago from Cleveland, OH.


 I live an hour away from Cleveland!!!!


----------



## dolewhipdreams

brookmey said:


> How do people wear Mickey ears headbands in the parks without them hurting?  Any secrets to that?


 This is such an important question! I see so many adorable ears but I'm like nope that just looks like a 10-hr headache to me.


----------



## disneydreamer781

I know someone who won't be waiting in line for some of those treats. It looks like they're just taking items they are already have and just adding Halloween decorations and icing color. Nothing really new or unique. Maybe the pumpkin cheesecake but most of them just don't appeal to me.  I'm hoping there is something better than this at the Fireworks Dessert Party.


----------



## JacknSally

dolewhipdreams said:


> This is such an important question! I see so many adorable ears but I'm like nope that just looks like a 10-hr headache to me.



*I can't wear the parks ears - they give me a migraine within minutes. I buy from small shops - some are really awful, so you definitely want to check the reviews before you buy from a shop you aren't familiar with, but I have a handful of go-to shops that are amazing quality, amazing service, and amazingly comfortable products. *


----------



## pjtoadie

sheila14 said:


> I live an hour away from Cleveland!!!!



Nice! I lived there practically my entire life and then my wife and I decided that we wanted to move south so we did it   My parents and siblings are still there.


----------



## VillainFavs

brnrss34 said:


> I'm sure they won't have huge lines. They are usually at quick service locations. If the sign says DDP then you can use snack credits for it.



I understand anything with a DDP sign is a snack credit.  Just don't know if these are usually included or not.  Was hoping someone with experience might know!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

sherlockmiles said:


> Will these special treats and their locations be noted on the party map/info?  Or do I have to write myself a note to remember all of them?



Last year I had to find them, they didn't list on map. I make a note in my smart phone to find my goodies of choice and their locations.


----------



## vinotinto

Almost done with our costumes! My DD's is the best...


----------



## vinotinto

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but what happens IF my scheduled party date gets cancelled due to rain. Not sure this happened but curious. Will they refund or give tix to another day that I can attend during my trip. Just curious. Thanks!!


Well, it would have to be more than rain for the party to get cancelled. Parties take place with rain, even if it's heavy, although some aspects may get cancelled (especially the headless horseman) due to safety.
When we went for Columbus Day last year, two parties were cancelled for the Thursday and Friday before Columbus Day due to Hurricane Matthew. I had purchased tickets and was given 3 choices: 1) a refund. 2) an exchange for a later (non sold out) party or 3) a 1-day non-up-gradable, 1-day base ticket. I chose the refund  This is really not common. The parks also closed for a day and a half and you were not allowed outside at all.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Will these special treats and their locations be noted on the party map/info?  Or do I have to write myself a note to remember all of them?





The Sunrise Student said:


> Last year I had to find them, they didn't list on map. I make a note in my smart phone to find my goodies of choice and their locations.



It was listed on the map last year on the other side.  Here's 2016...


Right under "Specialty Foods" ...


Also the first page on *my thread* will take you directly to *Food & Beverage* which can be accessed easily via your mobile phone while in the parks. 

EDIT:  I'm not sure if everything will be listed on the map but my site will be kept updated as the party moves along.


----------



## FoxC63

A new Open Edition Halloween MagicBand has surfaced


 more information can be found *here* and *here*


----------



## M<3'sMickey

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Ok this is brilliant!  We have hundreds of trick or treaters too!  Anyone have any ideas for flying home with candy??


Save room in your carry-on bag or make sure one of them is empty. We've flown home with the candy and we're planning on doing it again this year.


----------



## FoxC63

disneydreamer781 said:


> I know someone who won't be waiting in line for some of those treats. It looks like they're just taking items they are already have and just adding Halloween decorations and icing color. Nothing really new or unique. Maybe the pumpkin cheesecake but most of them just don't appeal to me.  I'm hoping there is something better than this at the Fireworks Dessert Party.



This is why I'm happy I didn't book the dessert party.  There is a wider selection of treats compared to last year and they brought back the Pumpkin Mickey Waffles!!!  Wooohoooo!  The best part is I won't have to devote time away from the party to enjoy them!


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

pjtoadie said:


> Cool! I just moved to Fort Mill a little over two months ago from Cleveland, OH.



I hope you are enjoying our extreme heat LOL hopefully we got some relief in a couple of weeks.. its been unbearable this week.


----------



## beesly

brookmey said:


> Now I need to come up with a costume.  I'm thinking Ursula and that I would make a no sew tulle skirt to wear, but I'm not sure how that would be on rides.  Has anyone worn a tulle skirt or tutu and not have it be bothersome on rides?  It'll probably be down to my knees or just above.
> 
> The other thing is I might make my own Ursula Mickey ears.  Any suggestions on the type of headband to use?  I don't normally wear them because they give me headaches but I'm hoping I can find a comfortable one that won't hurt.  How do people wear Mickey ears headbands in the parks without them hurting?  Any secrets to that?



Both my DD's costume and mine for last year's MNSSHP involved tulle tutus, and we had no issues on rides (other than taking a second to straighten them back out after getting off some rides).

I made our own ears last year, as well, and purchased the headbands from a craft store (I can't remember if it was A.C. Moore or Michael's). I was comfortable wearing mine most of the day Saturday and again for the party on Sunday.


----------



## FoxC63

jenhelgren said:


> Another treat question...can the specialty Halloween treats at the Main Street Bakery be purchased with a Starbucks card? I have been saving up my Starbucks balance for our trip



YES! "The great thing about this is that not only are guests able to use them for your favorite snacks and beverages but I’ve also used a gift card to get one of the Disney-themed Starbucks mugs that can be found on property."
http://www.disneyaddicts.com/can-i-use-my-starbucks-gift-cards-at-walt-disney-world-3617/


----------



## MissMaryQC

All this cute gear and yummy treats I'm gonna spend  fortune at this party! It's also looking like we will be skipping actual food and will survive on sugar. DD and I looked over the treats today and all she wants is a Sally pop.  Sorry kid, but you can have two Jack pops and call it even! Lol!


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> This is why I'm happy I didn't book the dessert party.  There is a wider selection of treats compared to last year and they brought back the Pumpkin Mickey Waffles!!!  Wooohoooo!  The best part is I won't have to devote time away from the party to enjoy them!



I've only eaten pumpkin in a savory pie so I'm intrigued as to how it tastes in a sweet food (even though I'm sure its a flavouring or something).



MissMaryQC said:


> All this cute gear and yummy treats I'm gonna spend  fortune at this party! It's also looking like we will be skipping actual food and will survive on sugar. DD and I looked over the treats today and all she wants is a Sally pop.  Sorry kid, but you can have two Jack pops and call it even! Lol!



Awh no, bring a picture of Sally on a cocktail stick and pop it in before you hand it over  but two Jack pops is a good deal.

Edit: Is anyone putting up any Halloween decorations in their room window? I watched two vlogs of resort walk through and some had more than others and I kind of have some decorations I could use.


----------



## lovingeire

Lesley Wake said:


> Is it just me or does it seem the Haunted Mansion Oreo chocolate tart is super similar to the previous version of The Gray Stuff? I never got to try it before it switched to the white chocolate tart, so am really looking forward to this one!



Ok, suddenly I'm not so excited about these.  Frankly, the BOG grey stuff ones the cookie part for me was inedible it was so hard.  I really hope these are not a similar makeup.



dolewhipdreams said:


> This is such an important question! I see so many adorable ears but I'm like nope that just looks like a 10-hr headache to me.



I'll be honest that I make my own or buy from small businesses often.  I have bought a few on property, but they are the ones that always give me headaches!


----------



## disneydreamer781

FoxC63 said:


> This is why I'm happy I didn't book the dessert party.  There is a wider selection of treats compared to last year and they brought back the Pumpkin Mickey Waffles!!!  Wooohoooo!  The best part is I won't have to devote time away from the party to enjoy them!



Well I did google the HEA Dessert Party and 8 new desserts are being added and they don't look to be the same. Although I'm a bit happier about the dessert choices than these Halloween options, I wouldn't even be doing the dessert party if it wasn't for that garden view.


----------



## FoxC63

disneydreamer781 said:


> Well I did google the HEA Dessert Party and 8 new desserts are being added and they don't look to be the same. Although I'm a bit happier about the dessert choices than these Halloween options, I wouldn't even be doing the dessert party if it wasn't for that garden view.



Hmmm, what Garden View?  Happy HalloWishes Premium Dessert Party is only being held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant.  It does not include the BTY parade and the viewing for the fireworks are at the Terrace inside the restaurant.  Here's WDW website:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/

Could you have mistakenly chosen the wrong date?


----------



## FoxC63

@disneydreamer781  this will be your view during the Happy HalloWishes fireworks:



You see that silver metal bar?  That's the railing around the Terrace.  More can be seen here.


----------



## alisonslp

vinotinto said:


> Well, it would have to be more than rain for the party to get cancelled. Parties take place with rain, even if it's heavy, although some aspects may get cancelled (especially the headless horseman) due to safety.
> When we went for Columbus Day last year, two parties were cancelled for the Thursday and Friday before Columbus Day due to Hurricane Matthew. I had purchased tickets and was given 3 choices: 1) a refund. 2) an exchange for a later (non sold out) party or 3) a 1-day non-up-gradable, 1-day base ticket. I chose the refund  This is really not common. The parks also closed for a day and a half and you were not allowed outside at all.


We were there last year for those dates. We had tix for the thurs originally (and just that - we went specifically for it), but when we found out they were cancelling and offering 1-day tix, I bought Friday tix too, on the likely chance they would cancel fri as well, which they did. We ended up with 2 sets of 1-day park hoppers for each of us. We used one set for while we were there on Sat with beautifully cool weather and the parks nearly empty - we visited all four parks that day and rode everything we wanted (teens - so just the big rides). While we were disappointed we didn't get to do a MNSSHP, we still feel we had a great time and came out ahead value wise.


----------



## pjtoadie

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> I hope you are enjoying our extreme heat LOL hopefully we got some relief in a couple of weeks.. its been unbearable this week.



Yeah it has been so hot the last several weeks! I'm looking forward to winter in the south


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> Nice! I lived there practically my entire life and then my wife and I decided that we wanted to move south so we did it   My parents and siblings are still there.


Only an Indians fan.


pjtoadie said:


> Yeah it has been so hot the last several weeks! I'm looking forward to winter in the south


WINTER???? I hate driving in it, people panic when there is a dusting on the ground! I live in OH and it varies each year. I love warm weather but probably would get tired of it alllll year!


----------



## Travelgrrl

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I think I finally figured out how to post a pic.  Here is my costume idea.  I'm going to be a Haunted Mansion Barista.  (totally made that up)...
> I will wear this and do HM make up and make my hair look old and scary....
> View attachment 262329



This is a terrific costume!



brookmey said:


> I would make a no sew tulle skirt to wear, but I'm not sure how that would be on rides. Has anyone worn a tulle skirt or tutu and not have it be bothersome on rides?



I wore a tulle skirt (and large soft sculpture wings!) to my last MNSSHP and I had no problems with rides. Both were soft and fluffed right out when departing the rides.



DWFamilyof6 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for flying home with candy??



Since candy is small, it's perfect for filling little gaps in your suitcases. Just pour it in around the edges and between the items. If you're worried about melting, put chocolate things in your carry on, and taffy and tootsie rolls etc in your checked bags.


----------



## pjtoadie

sheila14 said:


> Only an Indians fan.
> 
> WINTER???? I hate driving in it, people panic when there is a dusting on the ground! I live in OH and it varies each year. I love warm weather but probably would get tired of it alllll year!




What do you mean "only an Indians fan"?

It's not so much the snowfall (I don't like snow at all) as it is just being gray and gloomy all winter in the midwest. I'm near Charlotte and I heard they still have the seasons and have a little snow as well so it's not like it's 90 degrees all year long.


----------



## 2disneyboys

lovemy2girls4eva said:


> Sorry if this was asked before but what happens IF my scheduled party date gets cancelled due to rain. Not sure this happened but curious. Will they refund or give tix to another day that I can attend during my trip. Just curious. Thanks!!


It's my understanding Party's go on rain or shine.   Our first party, it didn't actually rain, but the sky was "rolling" with clouds - big threatening clouds it made for AWESOME pictures.  With that said, we have tickets to Friday's party and I hope the weather is nice.


----------



## Amunet

The only treat I will go out of my way for this year is the cheesecake (which my boyfriend and I will share).
I wouldn't mind trying the worms and dirt, cinnamon bun or ice cream waffles, but wouldn't be upset if I missed out on them either.

Those haunted mansion desserts would be nice if they all didn't have a base of chocolate


----------



## Felicis

All booked in for the 10/5 party now, yay!


----------



## poodledogs55

Sorry if these questions have been asked a bunch of times, but I didn't see any answers in the first posts and didn't go through everything here. This will be my mom's and my first time at MNSSHP. We're going 9/17 (if that matters?) and planning to get there 4pm. 

We usually aren't fireworks/parade people due to crowds being typically very pushy (I know I'm generalizing, but this has been our experience unfortunately). Without staking out a spot hours in advance, where are decent places to watch Hallowishes and the Boo to You parade? Views don't have to be perfect, just less crowded. I saw a video on YouTube and it seemed like the tables at Casey's look good for Hallowishes, but not sure if these have to be "claimed" very early? I'm thinking we'd be willing to wait 15-30 min in advance, but don't want to waste time sitting...Also, I'm assuming the later parade is less crowded? 

Would the 12am Hocus Pocus show be the least crowded? This show is a priority for me as I am a 90s kid and LOVE Hocus Pocus! So I'm thinking I'd like to be closer to the castle to see.

I think I've ruled out the Hallowishes Dessert Party since it no longer includes the parade. Plus we're doing Star Wars and couldn't see paying ANOTHER $70 or so. But if Disney adds a Hocus Pocus dessert party, I'm in LOL!

Thanks!!


----------



## MissMaryQC

Bex258 said:


> Edit: Is anyone putting up any Halloween decorations in their room window? I watched two vlogs of resort walk through and some had more than others and I kind of have some decorations I could use.
> 
> We're staying at WL so I don't think we'll have a resort window, other than the one looking out I tot the woods. We decorated our window at POR in Sept 2015 for Halloween and enjoyed doing it! I have pictures, somewhere...
> 
> Awh no, bring a picture of Sally on a cocktail stick and pop it in before you hand it over  but two Jack pops is a good deal.



Lol! I may have to! Suddenly, maybe a week ago Sally (she pronounces it Sully ) has become a major part of her imagination. She LOVEs the little TsumTsum figures and she's now made a Rapunzel one Sally cause "Jack needs a Sully!"


----------



## Bex258

MissMaryQC said:


> Lol! I may have to! Suddenly, maybe a week ago Sally (she pronounces it Sully ) has become a major part of her imagination. She LOVEs the little TsumTsum figures and she's now made a Rapunzel one Sally cause "Jack needs a Sully!"



If you find them I'd love to see. I've heard about the decorating and I it does sound fun, I'm thinking of what I can create.
Awh, that's so cute!


----------



## HausofDisney

Does anyone know if these light up Halloween bat ears are being sold at a certain shop at Disney World? I want to buy them at MNSSHP.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Bex258 said:


> More pictures of Halloween items, not MNSSHP stuff but still-
> 
> http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/photo...-spooktacular-new-halloween-merchandise-2017/
> 
> I can see a few things I want here. The wreath, the black Minnie top with purple bow at the back is still my favorite top. The women's group costume t-shirt has glitter on it so I'll skip that, I do like the beige bat one. Mickey head with bat pin too. Yup, I knew they'd take my money with something for Halloween



I really love the Sally Shirt and the Purple Gang tshirt!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Bex258 said:


> Treats!
> 
> disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/its-all-treats-no-tricks-for-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-in-magic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo0817170823170001A
> 
> I'll try and shorten the link when I get a chance.



They had me at cheesecake.


----------



## vinotinto

poodledogs55 said:


> Sorry if these questions have been asked a bunch of times, but I didn't see any answers in the first posts and didn't go through everything here. This will be my mom's and my first time at MNSSHP. We're going 9/17 (if that matters?) and planning to get there 4pm.
> 
> We usually aren't fireworks/parade people due to crowds being typically very pushy (I know I'm generalizing, but this has been our experience unfortunately). *Without staking out a spot hours in advance, where are decent places to watch Hallowishes and the Boo to You parade? Views don't have to be perfect, just less crowded. I saw a video on YouTube and it seemed like the tables at Casey's look good for Hallowishes, but not sure if these have to be "claimed" very early? I'm thinking we'd be willing to wait 15-30 min in advance, but don't want to waste time sitting...Also, I'm assuming the later parade is less crowded? *
> 
> Would the 12am Hocus Pocus show be the least crowded? This show is a priority for me as I am a 90s kid and LOVE Hocus Pocus! So I'm thinking I'd like to be closer to the castle to see.
> 
> I think I've ruled out the Hallowishes Dessert Party since it no longer includes the parade. Plus we're doing Star Wars and couldn't see paying ANOTHER $70 or so. But if Disney adds a Hocus Pocus dessert party, I'm in LOL!
> 
> Thanks!!



The later parade is less crowded.
The area from Caseys /beginning of Main Street to the hub will be the most crowded for fireworks.
Main Street/Hub will be most crowded for parade.
Frontier land is a good place to watch the parade or if you are watching the 2nd parade, where it ends near the front entrance is less crazy.
The back of the castle is not crowded during fireworks, but you won't see any projections on the castle.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> If you find them I'd love to see. I've heard about the decorating and I it does sound fun, I'm thinking of what I can create.
> Awh, that's so cute!



Ha!  Just one more thing to do


----------



## FoxC63

HausofDisney said:


> Does anyone know if these light up Halloween bat ears are being sold at a certain shop at Disney World? I want to buy them at MNSSHP.



New for 2017 Disneyland & WDW - I like these!  I looked through Disney Park Shop App and Disney Store online with no luck.  I did see them on ebay $21.75 with free shipping:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Walt-Disney-NEW-Halloween-2017-Light-Up-Mickey-Ears-Headband-Green-Bats-ADULT/142479975679?_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=45560&meid=984d93d7f44446108ddcd6a9f8804c24&pid=100623&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=263152377139&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

EDIT:  Because they are new I'm sure the app will be updated and you'll be able to find them then.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Do shops and QSs tend to have long lines during MNSSHP? I'm wondering how much of the party I'll need to devote to standing in line for all these yummy treats and all this lovely merchandise!


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> Ha!  Just one more thing to do



I know I'm terrible. Made no progress on the costumes, off to my air show tomorrow and then I should have 3 days in the week off so I will make sure I do.
How are your sleeves going?


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> I know I'm terrible. Made no progress on the costumes, off to my air show tomorrow and then I should have 3 days in the week off so I will make sure I do.
> How are your sleeves going?



Sleeves are done!!!  Thanks for asking!  It actually took 22 yards of red cording to complete both sleeves.   I'm working on his armor pants now which should be completed tonight.  Then I'll start working on his cape.


----------



## rottiemom

FoxC63 said:


> A new Open Edition Halloween MagicBand has surfaced
> View attachment 263040
> 
> more information can be found *here* and *here*



A question about tickets and magic bands (and these are adorable, BTW).

Are the MNSSHP tickets linked to your magic bands?  They all show up on MDE listed under "view my tickets" but the party doesn't show up under "plans".  I plan on bringing the hard tickets anyway because...just in case...but I'm concerned about everything not being all neatly linked up.  I caved an bought Memory Maker specifically because the MNSSHP pics are at the top of my list.


----------



## prettyprincess624

First timer here. Meet and greets and shows are my main focuses for the party. Hoping to do the first parade and show since I will have a 1 1/2 year old along with my husband and 6 and 10 year old. 

Question about the Halloween treats-Can I use snack credits for the special Halloween treats or do I buy them?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Window decorating.........

Would love too, but the idea of packing decorations in addition to 2 sets of costumes....ugg!


----------



## XYSRUS

Checking in.  Haven't been to MNSSHP since 2009.
So excited!!!


----------



## FoxC63

rottiemom said:


> A question about tickets and magic bands (and these are adorable, BTW).
> 
> Are the MNSSHP tickets linked to your magic bands?  They all show up on MDE listed under "view my tickets" but the party doesn't show up under "plans".  I plan on bringing the hard tickets anyway because...just in case...but I'm concerned about everything not being all neatly linked up.  I caved an bought Memory Maker specifically because the MNSSHP pics are at the top of my list.



*Are the MNSSHP tickets linked to your magic bands?* Nope!  They are assigned to the profiles in your MDE account and since you can see them there, you're all set to go and completely linked.  You should also see your FastPasses provided you've made them.
*I plan on bringing the hard tickets anyway just in case.* Smart move!  Be sure to bring the method that you used when purchasing too.
*Memory Maker.  *Excellent!  I highly recommend this thread [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]*Magic Shots - Current Listings*[/URL] and adding Disney Facebook link to your phone.  You'll be able to see all the Magic Shots available at the four parks.  Disney also keeps this updated with locations on where to find them!

Have a great trip!


----------



## FoxC63

prettyprincess624 said:


> First timer here. Meet and greets and shows are my main focuses for the party. Hoping to do the first parade and show since I will have a 1 1/2 year old along with my husband and 6 and 10 year old.
> 
> Question about the Halloween treats-Can I use snack credits for the special Halloween treats or do I buy them?



Haven't been on the dinning plan in years but here's what I found just by googling:
_
"Most of the Specialty Snacks and Treats offered only to guests of MNSSHP & MVMCP are Disney Dining Plan eligible!_

_You may use (1) Snack Credit per person, per snack and what a great way to use your Snack Credits during your next trip!"
http://traveldestinationswithcharac...ack-credits-for-mnsshp-mvmcp-specialty-treats_

I think you also need to look for signs, I'm not sure if everything is included.


----------



## melana

Still no progress on any type of costume.  I had an idea for Leia while on Hoth in Empire Strikes back, but I can't do white pants that well. LOL.  I may try to do Rey, but not sure. Those seem like the easiest for me and the most interesting. 
Knowing me I will probably just stick to a tshirt and jeans or shorts.  I know, very creative. LOL 

I am just happy to be able to go back to the party and be able to try some of the treats and not be bogged down with a dining reservation that takes up party time.


----------



## anricat

FoxC63 said:


> Be sure to bring the method that you used when purchasing too.



I used my Disney Vacation Account so....


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> What do you mean "only an Indians fan"?
> 
> It's not so much the snowfall (I don't like snow at all) as it is just being gray and gloomy all winter in the midwest. I'm near Charlotte and I heard they still have the seasons and have a little snow as well so it's not like it's 90 degrees all year long.


Football I love the Pittsburgh Steelers but baseball I love the Cleveland Indians.


----------



## sheila14

1GoldenSun said:


> Do shops and QSs tend to have long lines during MNSSHP? I'm wondering how much of the party I'll need to devote to standing in line for all these yummy treats and all this lovely merchandise!


This is why you need to do more than one party!!!! How can you accomplish everything in just a few hours???  You need this bike to get around and get it all done!!!


----------



## ErinsMommy

.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

sheila14 said:


> This is why you need to do more than one party!!!! How can you accomplish everything in just a few hours???  You need this bike to get around and get it all done!!!



You are ABSOLUTELY right!


----------



## MissMaryQC

anricat said:


> I used my Disney Vacation Account so....



Same boat over here! My plan is to print out the email for the use of the DVA, just in case.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

So someone a while back mentioned window decorating. I hadn't thought about that.

I don't want to lug the Halloween boxes down from the attic in August, but I could pick up a few things at Dollar Tree.

But my party is September 1. Would it be weird to have Halloween decorations up so early? I know party-goers are in the Halloween spirit that early but is the average resort guest? 

I've never done MNSSHP before, and I have to confess that when in the MK in early September before I thought they were really jumping the gun on the decorations.

But this year I'm in the spirit! I might put a few paper bats up in the window. Why not?!


----------



## FoxC63

anricat said:


> I used my Disney Vacation Account so....



and @MissMaryQC 

In your situation I wonder how it works if your party gets cancelled?  Would Disney give you a gift card, park hopper etc...?   I mean what if this is your only Disney vacation, would they give you a cash refund? Just conversing, really hope your party is spectacular!


----------



## pjtoadie

sheila14 said:


> Football I love the Pittsburgh Steelers but baseball I love the Cleveland Indians.



Gotcha! I'm a Cavs and Indians fan but my football team is the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## FoxC63

1GoldenSun said:


> So someone a while back mentioned window decorating. I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> I don't want to lug the Halloween boxes down from the attic in August, but I could pick up a few things at Dollar Tree.
> 
> But my party is September 1. Would it be weird to have Halloween decorations up so early? I know party-goers are in the Halloween spirit that early but is the average resort guest?
> 
> I've never done MNSSHP before, and I have to confess that when in the MK in early September before I thought they were really jumping the gun on the decorations.
> 
> But this year *I'm in the spirit!* I might put a few paper bats up in the window. *Why not?!*



I love this idea too!  Dollar Tree Halloween window clings - easy peasy!  Or have your kids (if you have kids) cut out bats & Mickey Mouse ghosts!


----------



## FoxC63

*NEW!*

*Fantasmic! Dessert & VIP Viewing Experience at Disney’s Hollywood Studios* - Dinner NOT included!!!

Note that the Fantasmic! Dessert & VIP Viewing Experience is available on all Fantasmic! show days and offered with the* first show of Fantasmic! only* (if there is more than one show that night).

You can check-in and pick up your snack box, which features a mix of sweet and savory items, prior to show time. Reservation times range from 90 minutes prior to show to 45 minutes prior to show.

Check-in for the experience at the Fantasmic! theater located on Sunset Boulevard next to Beauty and the Beast – Live on Stage.* Enter through the theater FassPass+ queue* to get to the check-in podium.

A special light-up credential will allow you to enter the special reserved viewing area.



*The adult box features the following assortment of goodies*:

-- chocolate-covered strawberries
-- cheesecake
-- a chocolate cupcake
-- apple crisp
-- California trail mix
-- cheese and crackers

*The kids' box includes*:

-- chocolate pudding with crushed chocolate cookies and gummy worms
-- confetti popcorn
-- grapes
-- a vanilla cake bite which features the star of Fantasmic! -- Sorcerer Mickey

You will also receive a bottle of water and a specialty alcoholic or non-alcoholic beverage in a light-up keepsake Fantasmic! cup.

*Price:*
Adult (age 10 and over): $39; Child (ages 3 to 9): $19. Includes tax; gratuity not included or required. Disney Dining plan entitlements *may not be redeemed* for this experience.

WDW link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/hollywood-studios/fantasmic-dessert-vip-viewing/


----------



## FoxC63

Anyone want to guess where the seating will be for the new Fantasmic Dessert Party?

Map Below-
Arrows indicate the center of the seating.
Shaded areas:
*(First or Only F! performance of the evening)*
Cyan= Standby (walk-in) seating
Red= Dining Package Reserved
Blue= FP+ Reserved
Purple= Can be either FP+ or Dining Plan Reserved, depending on needs.


Thanks @Robo for the info & map   More maps can be found here

There is a new thread over [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/fantasmic-dessert-party.3626907/"]*here*[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Never mind!  Thanks @mesaboy2 for having my six!


----------



## mesaboy2

Deleted.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> This is at Disneyland.



Revised! Woof!


----------



## ErinsMommy

Nevermind


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi all, first timer to MNSSHP and very excited!!! We actually just decided yesterday to go on Friday, Oct. 20th, and we bought our tickets. Now on to the planning! 

My friend and her 2 kids, DS11 and DD7, won't arrive until late the night before the party, so we will sleep in and chill before the party - it's the kids' first time to WDW! We're also going with another friend and her DS14 and DD17, all seasoned WDW'ers, but none of us have been to MNSSHP. So I'm reading through this thread and other tips online.

Our main priority is going to be rides, since it's the kids' first time at MK, but we will also make sure we see the fireworks and hopefully the 2nd parade. We will arrive at 4:00 PM. I made a touring plan, and it looks like we can fit just about everything in, but I'm not sure how realistic that is, especially since a Friday night party so close to Halloween may be very crowded.

What are the least crowded CS restaurants for dinner, and do you recommend we eat dinner before the official party starts?

I'm sure I will have more questions as I keep reading and planning. And I'm working on a fun Ariel costume!


----------



## avic77

Ok i have my gift cards in and am ready to order MNSSHP. Do they mail these or add them to MDE? I have 4 people on my reservation and 1 person on a seperate reservation. Do i need to buy his ticket seperatly or can i assign it to him from my MDE?


----------



## katemcgowan1

Rookie party-goer here! 
I'm staying at the Grand Floridian and am planning to take the monorail to MK around 3:15. I plan to stay in MK until midnight, and I was wondering if taking the ferry boat or monorail back to GF would be more efficient or if anyone had personal experience/recommendations with getting back to GF?
At midnight, my family will definitely be wanting to get back to the room as soon as possible.  #notnightowls


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Going next year but quick question. If you have memory maker as part of 14 day ticket, does that include MNSSHP if you then buy a ticket for the evening or do you then have to pay extra just for that night?


----------



## Capang

Ceilidhscot said:


> Going next year but quick question. If you have memory maker as part of 14 day ticket, does that include MNSSHP if you then buy a ticket for the evening or do you then have to pay extra just for that night?


If you have MM the party pics will show up as well.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

katemcgowan1 said:


> Rookie party-goer here!
> I'm staying at the Grand Floridian and am planning to take the monorail to MK around 3:15. I plan to stay in MK until midnight, and I was wondering if taking the ferry boat or monorail back to GF would be more efficient or if anyone had personal experience/recommendations with getting back to GF?
> At midnight, my family will definitely be wanting to get back to the room as soon as possible.  #notnightowls



I'm curious about how busy transportation back to the resorts will be immediately following the party myself. But if I were staying at the GF I'd probably just walk.


----------



## katemcgowan1

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm curious about how busy transportation back to the resorts will be immediately following the party myself. But if I were staying at the GF I'd probably just walk.



I wish we could walk too, but, unfortunately, there is no walking path from MK to GF.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

katemcgowan1 said:


> I wish we could walk too, but, unfortunately, there is no walking path from MK to GF.



Huh. I thought we'd done that before. I must be remembering wrong!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

1GoldenSun said:


> Huh. I thought we'd done that before. I must be remembering wrong!




Woops! Nope, I remember! Walked to the Poly. Not the same thing!

But that would be something I would do. Try to walk to someplace you can't get to from there. "This river don't go to Aintry!"


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Capang said:


> If you have MM the party pics will show up as well.



Ace! Thanks


----------



## VillainFavs

1GoldenSun said:


> Woops! Nope, I remember! Walked to the Poly. Not the same thing!
> 
> But that would be something I would do. Try to walk to someplace you can't get to from there. "This river don't go to Aintry!"



Only resort you can walk to from MK is the Contemporary.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

VillainFavs said:


> Only resort you can walk to from MK is the Contemporary.




YES!! THANK you! That's what I was remembering! I knew I wasn't crazy. Incredibly forgetful, but not crazy. Not yet anyway.


----------



## Ydnameht

katemcgowan1 said:


> Rookie party-goer here!
> I'm staying at the Grand Floridian and am planning to take the monorail to MK around 3:15. I plan to stay in MK until midnight, and I was wondering if taking the ferry boat or monorail back to GF would be more efficient or if anyone had personal experience/recommendations with getting back to GF?
> At midnight, my family will definitely be wanting to get back to the room as soon as possible.  #notnightowls



I can't speak specifically to transportation to GF after the party but taking the boat after evening EMH was lovely. If the boats are running, GF is the first drop off. It's the last stop on the monorail though.


----------



## smallworldnh

XYSRUS said:


> Checking in.  Haven't been to MNSSHP since 2009.
> So excited!!!


I've never been!  I so totally can't wait!!


----------



## rottiemom

FoxC63 thank you SO much!  Your threads and posts have been a huge help.



dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi all, first timer to MNSSHP and very excited!!! We actually just decided yesterday to go on Friday, Oct. 20th, and we bought our tickets. Now on to the planning!
> 
> My friend and her 2 kids, DS11 and DD7, won't arrive until late the night before the party, so we will sleep in and chill before the party - it's the kids' first time to WDW!



Dreamseeker9, you will have a blast. Just one thing...you say that it's the kids first time to WDW, right?  But not yours, correct?

I ask because our very first trip to WDW we went to MNSSHP for our first visit to the MK and it was kind of crazy (and dark) for first timers.  The party was great but I found out after the fact that we missed a bunch of things (and didn't really appreciate the "walk up factor" of the rides and characters at the party until we went back to the MK on a regular day and experienced the reality).  Granted this was was our first trip and even with the help of the DIS I was still a novice planner.

But if you've been to the MK before the kids will have the benefit of native guides so this won't be an issue.  I just wanted to mention it.

And I am SO excited that they're having some of the parties in August so that we can actually attend one.  It's been 9 years since we went to our first (and only).


----------



## rottiemom

FoxC63 said:


> *I plan on bringing the hard tickets anyway just in case.* Smart move!  Be sure to bring the method that you used when purchasing too.


I never would have thought of this...thanks for pointing it out!

*



			Memory Maker.
		
Click to expand...

*


> Excellent!  I highly recommend this thread *Magic Shots - Current Listings* and adding Disney Facebook link to your phone.  You'll be able to see all the Magic Shots available at the four parks.  Disney also keeps this updated with locations on where to find them!



This is SO awesome!  Thanks very much


----------



## FoxC63

Ceilidhscot said:


> Going next year but quick question. If you have memory maker as part of 14 day ticket, does that include MNSSHP if you then buy a ticket for the evening or do you then have to pay extra just for that night?



Yes it includes MNSSHP!  Check out this [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]*link*[/URL]


----------



## dreamseeker9

rottiemom said:


> Dreamseeker9, you will have a blast. Just one thing...you say that it's the kids first time to WDW, right?  But not yours, correct?
> 
> I ask because our very first trip to WDW we went to MNSSHP for our first visit to the MK and it was kind of crazy (and dark) for first timers.  The party was great but I found out after the fact that we missed a bunch of things (and didn't really appreciate the "walk up factor" of the rides and characters at the party until we went back to the MK on a regular day and experienced the reality).  Granted this was was our first trip and even with the help of the DIS I was still a novice planner.
> 
> But if you've been to the MK before the kids will have the benefit of native guides so this won't be an issue.  I just wanted to mention it.



Thanks for the tips! Not my first time to MK, I've been many times. I'll maybe plan to go to some attractions before it gets too dark, so they can see the park for the first time while it's still light out and at night.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

dreamseeker9 said:


> Thanks for the tips! Not my first time to MK, I've been many times. I'll maybe plan to go to some attractions before it gets too dark, so they can see the park for the first time while it's still light out and at night.



I don't know what date your party is, but for the one on September 1 the sun sets at 6:25 and it gets fully dark at 7:40. I looked it up.


----------



## beesly

jenhelgren said:


> Another treat question...can the specialty Halloween treats at the Main Street Bakery be purchased with a Starbucks card? I have been saving up my Starbucks balance for our trip



I know @FoxC63 answered you, but wanted to add that you cannot redeem star rewards in the parks (I don't know if that's part of what you've been saving up or not). Not sure whether this is also true for Disney Springs.


----------



## Farro

beesly said:


> I know @FoxC63 answered you, but wanted to add that you cannot redeem star rewards in the parks (I don't know if that's part of what you've been saving up or not). Not sure whether this is also true for Disney Springs.



Oh man, I hate when they do that. If it's a Starbucks, we should be able to use our rewards. Thanks for the info!


----------



## monique5

katemcgowan1 said:


> Rookie party-goer here!
> I'm staying at the Grand Floridian and am planning to take the monorail to MK around 3:15. I plan to stay in MK until midnight, and I was wondering if taking the ferry boat or monorail back to GF would be more efficient or if anyone had personal experience/recommendations with getting back to GF?
> At midnight, my family will definitely be wanting to get back to the room as soon as possible.  #notnightowls



We did the boat last year after both parties to the GF. It was wonderful!


----------



## Roxyfire

Farro said:


> Oh man, I hate when they do that. If it's a Starbucks, we should be able to use our rewards. Thanks for the info!



It's kinda the same as the Target starbucks locations. They're licensed stores, not corporate stores therefore you can't redeem the rewards. But you can still earn stars and use giftcards. As far as I know, the Disney Springs locations are corporate stores.


----------



## Farro

Roxyfire said:


> It's kinda the same as the Target starbucks locations. They're licensed stores, not corporate stores therefore you can't redeem the rewards. But you can still earn stars and use giftcards. As far as I know, the Disney Springs locations are corporate stores.



That's what I thought, until I tried it at my glorious Target Starbucks and I can use rewards there!

I love my Target...


----------



## Roxyfire

Farro said:


> That's what I thought, until I tried it at my glorious Target Starbucks and I can use rewards there!
> 
> I love my Target...



Yeah my local ones are all licensed, it's a total shame!


----------



## abooch

Does anybody know what time the store on Main Street is open until on party nights?


----------



## mickey1968

1GoldenSun said:


> So someone a while back mentioned window decorating. I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> I don't want to lug the Halloween boxes down from the attic in August, but I could pick up a few things at Dollar Tree.
> 
> But my party is September 1. Would it be weird to have Halloween decorations up so early? I know party-goers are in the Halloween spirit that early but is the average resort guest?
> 
> I've never done MNSSHP before, and I have to confess that when in the MK in early September before I thought they were really jumping the gun on the decorations.
> 
> But this year I'm in the spirit! I might put a few paper bats up Halloween and Christmas. The gel clings are the easiest thing to get. You can usually find them for a dollar at lots of places. They pack easily because they are flat. I see lots of other people with lights and streamers etc.
> 
> I found a whole Pinterest board with ideas - https://www.pinterest.com/rachelhurd/disney-resorts-window-decor/?lp=true


----------



## MissMaryQC

FoxC63 said:


> and @MissMaryQC
> 
> In your situation I wonder how it works if your party gets cancelled?  Would Disney give you a gift card, park hopper etc...?   I mean what if this is your only Disney vacation, would they give you a cash refund? Just conversing, really hope your party is spectacular!



From the emails I've gotten on the subject, I assume if we needed a refund it'd be on whatever form we used to add money to the DVA. I used a mix of cash and gift cards, so I'd assume it'd be a gift card. That whole situation was awful. After they closed the accounts my poor mother couldn't use her card for anything! Same card she'd used in her DVA, but suddenly no Disney cM could process a payment on it. Their computer system is in trouble.


----------



## jwmob91

Random question. Is the Kiss Goodnight usually played after MNSSHP. Have some family that I would like to have witness it.


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

What are people doing for costumes? I can't wait to see what other people do.

My family and I are going as a lost jungle cruise boat: they're always making comments of what happened to their last boat so I thought we could BE that last boat. My mother and brother will be in tattered safari-esq gear and I'm still searching for the perfect jungle cruise skipper hat. Super excited for my second (and their first) Halloween Party though!


----------



## 1983DisneyFanatic

beesly said:


> I know @FoxC63 answered you, but wanted to add that you cannot redeem star rewards in the parks (I don't know if that's part of what you've been saving up or not). Not sure whether this is also true for Disney Springs.





You can redeem rewards at the Starbucks in Disney Springs. I did last month.


----------



## FoxC63

MissMaryQC said:


> From the emails I've gotten on the subject, I assume if we needed a refund it'd be on whatever form we used to add money to the DVA. I used a mix of cash and gift cards, so I'd assume it'd be a gift card. That whole situation was awful. After they closed the accounts my poor mother couldn't use her card for anything! Same card she'd used in her DVA, but suddenly no Disney cM could process a payment on it. Their computer system is in trouble.



WOW!  A lot of people were upset it closed down but this is the first issue I've read.  Thanks buddy!


----------



## Neverbeast

rottiemom said:


> I ask because our very first trip to WDW we went to MNSSHP for our first visit to the MK and it was kind of crazy (and dark) for first timers.  The party was great but I found out after the fact that we missed a bunch of things (and didn't really appreciate the "walk up factor" of the rides and characters at the party until we went back to the MK on a regular day and experienced the reality).  Granted this was was our first trip and even with the help of the DIS I was still a novice planner.



Uh oh- this is my situation exactly. First time to MK (ever) is on a party night. We'll be back for a regular park day later that week but I'd like to feel like I did the party up right! 

What did you feel you missed? What did you do differently the second time?


----------



## Capang

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> What are people doing for costumes? I can't wait to see what other people do.
> 
> My family and I are going as a lost jungle cruise boat: they're always making comments of what happened to their last boat so I thought we could BE that last boat. My mother and brother will be in tattered safari-esq gear and I'm still searching for the perfect jungle cruise skipper hat. Super excited for my second (and their first) Halloween Party though!


Those costumes sound awesome! I'm not creative. And my family can't agree on anything. Complicating that is DD has no idea we are going. We will tell her at the airport. She has always wanted to go to a party so I asked her what she would dress up as. It keeps changing.  DH is going as Sid from Toy Story, DD is going as something from HM, and I'm wearing Snow White inspired clothes. I just ordered my headpiece last night.


----------



## Zippa D Doodah

I'm not attending a party this year, but will be at MK Tuesday evening and Thursday morning this week. I'm anxious to see the decorations, which I assume will have begun to appear byThursday


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

It's happening soon! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> What are people doing for costumes? I can't wait to see what other people do.
> 
> My family and I are going as a lost jungle cruise boat: they're always making comments of what happened to their last boat so I thought we could BE that last boat. My mother and brother will be in tattered safari-esq gear and I'm still searching for the perfect jungle cruise skipper hat. Super excited for my second (and their first) Halloween Party though!



I'm going as a haunted mansion barista..... (I made it up). But I will go HM make up and hair with cob webs. I thought for the meets I could call out the drink order for whomever I am meeting.


----------



## Pills

Getting a little nervous about the SOTMK card.  Last year it was announced about a week before the first party.  We're past that now.


----------



## HausofDisney

How much do the balloons cost at Magic Kingdom? I've never bought one and I want to buy one of the Halloween ones when I go to MNSSHP.


----------



## 5forDis

FoxC63 said:


> *Are the MNSSHP tickets linked to your magic bands?* Nope!  They are assigned to the profiles in your MDE account and since you can see them there, you're all set to go and completely linked.  You should also see your FastPasses provided you've made them.
> *I plan on bringing the hard tickets anyway just in case.* Smart move!  Be sure to bring the method that you used when purchasing too.
> *Memory Maker.  *Excellent!  I highly recommend this thread *Magic Shots - Current Listings* and adding Disney Facebook link to your phone.  You'll be able to see all the Magic Shots available at the four parks.  Disney also keeps this updated with locations on where to find them!
> 
> Have a great trip!



I received my park tickets (we are staying off site) in the mail, my memory maker card but no Halloween tickets. My paperwork says 3 Halloween tickets and they show under My Disney Experience but no hard tickets. Did anyone else not get hard tickets??


----------



## QueenGsMama

5forDis said:


> I received my park tickets (we are staying off site) in the mail, my memory maker card but no Halloween tickets. My paperwork says 3 Halloween tickets and they show under My Disney Experience but no hard tickets. Did anyone else not get hard tickets??



I didn't get hard tickets either, but another couple we are going with did.


----------



## lovingeire

I'm rethinking what we're going to wear to the party.  We had planned to do Anna & Elsa and wear old race costumes that we have so we didn't have to buy anything new.  But we got a Sparkle Skirt that is kind of purpley and lacey and looks a bit Haunted Mansion-ish and now I'm debating if we should wear that and a Halloween themed shirt with some ears.  I just can't decide!  The indecisiveness is strong with this one!


----------



## amyharris0919

We have finally come to an agreement on costumes! We are a DC Comics loving family, most especially Batman. So DS10 is going to be Batman, with the rest of us as villains. DS23 is going to be Bane, DH will be Joker, and I'll be Harley Quinn. I really wanted to do something more Disney inspired, but we just couldn't come to an agreement. Going super easy, too, as they're all just costume t-shirts. Found a Bane neoprene mask that just covers the mouth/nose that DS can just pull up for pics, I'll wear glasses that look like Harley's mask, just need to find a Batman mask, and going to spray DH's hair with green hair spray. Not sure if he'll let me paint on Joker's smile...LOL. I love my Harley tank, it's hooded, so I won't have to worry about a headpiece!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FoxC63 said:


> It was listed on the map last year on the other side.  Here's 2016...
> View attachment 263037
> 
> Right under "Specialty Foods" ...
> View attachment 263038
> 
> Also the first page on *my thread* will take you directly to *Food & Beverage* which can be accessed easily via your mobile phone while in the parks.
> 
> EDIT:  I'm not sure if everything will be listed on the map but my site will be kept updated as the party moves along.



There were more places than that last year... Wish I had the note left from last year.


----------



## 5forDis

5forDis said:


> I received my park tickets (we are staying off site) in the mail, my memory maker card but no Halloween tickets. My paperwork says 3 Halloween tickets and they show under My Disney Experience but no hard tickets. Did anyone else not get hard tickets??



I think I am going to call. I just don't want to be on hold for 1 hour


----------



## FoxC63

The Sunrise Student said:


> There were more places than that last year... Wish I had the note left from last year.



I'm sure there was more then what was on the back of the map.  I also thought they had beverages too but I haven't seen any announcements about that this year.


----------



## QueenGsMama

5forDis said:


> I think I am going to call. I just don't want to be on hold for 1 hour



If you do call, do you mind reporting back?


----------



## FoxC63

Pills said:


> Getting a little nervous about the SOTMK card.  Last year it was announced about a week before the first party.  We're past that now.



I agree especially with budget cuts.
There are still a few unknowns for MNSSHP and they include:

Popcorn Bucket (s)
Beverages
Party Patrol
Once Upon a Time - Castle Projection Show (*most unlikely*)
Dance Party
Madame Carlotta or Madame Rinotta hours
Character Updates
Trick or Treat Updates
Magic Shots & photo opportunities
EDIT:  Removed Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card Thanks @Bex258


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sure there was more then what was on the back of the map.  I also thought they had beverages too but I haven't seen any announcements about that this year.



I got the cool poison apple mug with the special frozen drink (can't remember the name) last year, and it wasn't listed on the map. The basics seem to be but I just take all the info I get from every where put it in my smartphone notes and start a check list, I never wanna miss anything I have been drooling over while planning


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*Magic Kingdom Park Has New Digital Lockers*

It’s important to note that the system will only take U.S. bills and will provide a maximum amount of $15 worth of change.  Photos and more information can be found here:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/magic-kingdom-park-has-new-digital-lockers/


----------



## DonaldDuck77

FoxC63 said:


> I agree especially with budget cuts.
> There are still a few unknowns for MNSSHP and they include:
> 
> Popcorn Bucket (s)
> Beverages
> Party Patrol
> Once Upon a Time - Castle Projection Show
> Dance Party
> Madame Carlotta or Madame Rinotta hours
> Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom Card
> Character Updates
> Trick or Treat Updates
> Magic Shots & photo opportunities
> EDIT:  I'm sure we'll hear more in the next few days.



No clue about the rest, but OUAT is probably not happening. I can't remember exactly when it started, but it was around the start of Christmas party season last year. Unlike CtM, they did not show OUAT during the Christmas parties. So, I would assume that will continue during parties this year. It is scheduled through the first week of October, and not on the schedule for party nights.


----------



## FoxC63

MNSSHP Video Merchandise:


----------



## yoda22

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I'm going as a haunted mansion barista..... (I made it up). But I will go HM make up and hair with cob webs. I thought for the meets I could call out the drink order for whomever I am meeting.


Love it! For one party I will be dressed in the HM apron, too! I'm wearing it over a black t-shirt dress. DH is wearing the HM ghost host t-shirt and my DD has a HM maid dress that I ordered from Etsy (it's so cute, she's only 4).


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I'm going as a haunted mansion barista..... (I made it up). But I will go HM make up and hair with cob webs. I thought for the meets I could call out the drink order for whomever I am meeting.


Love the logo!


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> No clue about the rest, but OUAT is probably not happening. I can't remember exactly when it started, but it was around the start of Christmas party season last year. Unlike CtM, they did not show OUAT during the Christmas parties. So, I would assume that will continue during parties this year. It is scheduled through the first week of October, and not on the schedule for party nights.



I agree but I cannot take it off entirely as this has not been confirmed by Disney.  Time will tell though.


----------



## vinotinto

Loved seeing all the costume ideas.



PardonOurPixieDust said:


> What are people doing for costumes? I can't wait to see what other people do.
> My family and I are going as a lost jungle cruise boat: they're always making comments of what happened to their last boat so I thought we could BE that last boat. My mother and brother will be in tattered safari-esq gear and I'm still searching for the perfect jungle cruise skipper hat. Super excited for my second (and their first) Halloween Party though!


Love it! Such a fun, creative idea!



Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I'm going as a haunted mansion barista..... (I made it up). But I will go HM make up and hair with cob webs. I thought for the meets I could call out the drink order for whomever I am meeting.


Love this too! We're doing a straight up HM theme ad i was thinking about what I could do quickly for makeup (driving down that same day and won't have a lot of time to change).



amyharris0919 said:


> We have finally come to an agreement on costumes! We are a DC Comics loving family, most especially Batman. So DS10 is going to be Batman, with the rest of us as villains. DS23 is going to be Bane, DH will be Joker, and I'll be Harley Quinn. I really wanted to do something more Disney inspired, but we just couldn't come to an agreement. Going super easy, too, as they're all just costume t-shirts. Found a Bane neoprene mask that just covers the mouth/nose that DS can just pull up for pics, I'll wear glasses that look like Harley's mask, just need to find a Batman mask, and going to spray DH's hair with green hair spray. Not sure if he'll let me paint on Joker's smile...LOL. I love my Harley tank, it's hooded, so I won't have to worry about a headpiece!


Comfy! Perfect for the hot MNSSHP evenings.


----------



## vinotinto

FoxC63 said:


> I agree especially with budget cuts.
> There are still a few unknowns for MNSSHP and they include:
> 
> Popcorn Bucket (s)
> Beverages
> Party Patrol
> Once Upon a Time - Castle Projection Show
> Dance Party
> Madame Carlotta or Madame Rinotta hours
> Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom Card
> Character Updates
> Trick or Treat Updates
> Magic Shots & photo opportunities
> EDIT:  I'm sure we'll hear more in the next few days.


And Fastpasser had hinted that the group that works on all the events, including MNSSHP is stretched very thin. Starting the parties so early/having so many parties was mentioned as one of the sources of stress. I wonder if next year they will begin the parties so early.


----------



## Bex258

HausofDisney said:


> Does anyone know if these light up Halloween bat ears are being sold at a certain shop at Disney World? I want to buy them at MNSSHP.



I just saw them in a The Tim Tracker video they are being sold at the Emporium. He said $18.77 (+ tax?).
They look so cool when you see them flickering.




1GoldenSun said:


> So someone a while back mentioned window decorating. I hadn't thought about that.
> 
> I don't want to lug the Halloween boxes down from the attic in August, but I could pick up a few things at Dollar Tree.
> 
> But my party is September 1. Would it be weird to have Halloween decorations up so early? I know party-goers are in the Halloween spirit that early but is the average resort guest?
> 
> I've never done MNSSHP before, and I have to confess that when in the MK in early September before I thought they were really jumping the gun on the decorations.
> 
> But this year I'm in the spirit! I might put a few paper bats up in the window. Why not?!



I was debating as I'm late September, if I do bring anything it'll paper decorations or a felt Happy Halloween sign at most. I figured since WDW is already in Fall/Halloween mode it'll be ok.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS* for *DVC Members at Walt Disney World Resort *

Members and their guests will channel their inner scoundrel during our pirate-themed parties on Oct. 31 from 3-5 p.m. and 7-9 p.m. in the Ballroom of the America’s at the Contemporary Resort.  Costumed and non-costumed families alike will receive a “Buccaneer Booty Bag” to fill with treats and treasures, meet a Walt Disney World Ambassador, and enjoy a DJ dance party, a pirate-themed selfie station, carnival-style games with prizes, face painters and a complimentary character photo, along with Halloween desserts, snacks and non-alcoholic beverages. The cost is $25 per person. Reservations are required and will become available through Member Services on Aug. 24.

Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...d-resort-disneyland-resort-halloween-parties/

This sounds like fun!


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*Celebrate the 75th Anniversary of ‘Bambi’ with Disney PhotoPass Aug. 25-27, 2017 at Disney’s Animal Kingdom...*

More can be found [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]*here*[/URL].


----------



## smallworldnh

I apologize if I missed this information, but the parties will be starting soon!  Is there any definite info out there on shows and times, etc.?  Is there a map available yet?  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> And Fastpasser had hinted that the group that works on all the events, including MNSSHP is stretched very thin. Starting the parties so early/having so many parties was mentioned as one of the sources of stress. I wonder if next year they will begin the parties so early.



I think Disney started in August because of how Labor Day Weekend worked out this year.  I don't think we'll see this happen next year.


----------



## FoxC63

smallworldnh said:


> I apologize if I missed this information, but the parties will be starting soon!  Is there any definite info out there on shows and times, etc.?  Is there a map available yet?  Thanks!



@monique5  has updated Post #1 on this thread but no map.  If and when we get it that too can be found on Post #1.


----------



## smallworldnh

FoxC63 said:


> @monique5  has updated Post #1 on this thread but no map.  If and when we get it that too can be found on Post #1.


Ah, then I just keep checking the first post.  Got it!  Thank you so much!


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> I think Disney started in August because of how Labor Day Weekend worked out this year.  I don't think we'll see this happen next year.



What do you mean about Labor Day working out like it did this year?


----------



## FoxC63

Labor Day is Monday, September 4th.   The best two weekends prior to Labor Day is in late August.  A lot of families are taking vacations during this time.  Disney is also trying to promote more occupancy for August & September this was a perfect solution.

EDIT:  I don't know about you but I've received at least 4 emails from Disney promoting their August & September "Special Offers" you know the discounts for package & RO offers.  
 I for one cannot imagine visiting the parks due to the heat & humidity - no thanks!


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Labor Day is Monday, September 4th.   The best two weekends prior to Labor Day is in late August.  A lot of families are taking vacations during this time.  Disney is also trying to promote more occupancy for August & September this was a perfect solution.
> 
> EDIT:  I don't know about you but I've received at least 4 emails from Disney promoting their August & September "Special Offers" you know the discounts for package & RO offers.
> I for one cannot imagine visiting the parks due to the heat & humidity - no thanks!



Right...I'm just wondering the fact that Labor Day is only a day earlier than it was last year why would it be the deciding factor to have parties in August this year? I'm not trying to be difficult with you or anything btw. I'm just trying to figure out what the reasoning is


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> Right...I'm just wondering the fact that Labor Day is only a day earlier than it was last year why would it be the deciding factor to have parties in August this year? I'm not trying to be difficult with you or anything btw. I'm just trying to figure out what the reasoning is



Oh, who knows Disney's mind set. I'm just guessing.  I don't understand why they don't release all the MNSSHP information including a Character List.  Look at all the crazy stuff we've been through and we still don't know at least 10 items.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, who knows Disney's mind set. I'm just guessing.  I don't understand why they don't release all the MNSSHP information including a Character List.  Look at all the crazy stuff we've been through and we still don't know at least 10 items.



I know, seriously!


----------



## daisydee43

QueenGsMama said:


> I didn't get hard tickets either, but another couple we are going with did.


I didn't get hard tickets. Just on MDE account.


----------



## JenniferinFL

We've never been to MNSSHP before, have tickets for September 1st. I'm hoping that will be one of the slower party days like it was last year. I'm one of those people who is really anxious about trying new things. I want to do it all and I want it to be perfect and I know neither thing is possible.. lol


----------



## pjtoadie

JenniferinFL said:


> We've never been to MNSSHP before, have tickets for September 1st. I'm hoping that will be one of the slower party days like it was last year. I'm one of those people who is really anxious about trying new things. I want to do it all and I want it to be perfect and I know neither thing is possible.. lol



September 1st is supposed to be one of the slower parties but who knows if it will be. I'm going on that day as well so hopefully it is really slow lol.


----------



## alisonslp

amyharris0919 said:


> We have finally come to an agreement on costumes! We are a DC Comics loving family, most especially Batman. So DS10 is going to be Batman, with the rest of us as villains. DS23 is going to be Bane, DH will be Joker, and I'll be Harley Quinn. I really wanted to do something more Disney inspired, but we just couldn't come to an agreement. Going super easy, too, as they're all just costume t-shirts. Found a Bane neoprene mask that just covers the mouth/nose that DS can just pull up for pics, I'll wear glasses that look like Harley's mask, just need to find a Batman mask, and going to spray DH's hair with green hair spray. Not sure if he'll let me paint on Joker's smile...LOL. I love my Harley tank, it's hooded, so I won't have to worry about a headpiece!



would you mind sharing where you got these? They are awesome. Hoping there are other characters as well.


----------



## rottiemom

Neverbeast said:


> Uh oh- this is my situation exactly. First time to MK (ever) is on a party night. We'll be back for a regular park day later that week but I'd like to feel like I did the party up right!
> 
> What did you feel you missed? What did you do differently the second time?



OK if I could re-do that first time?  Get there while it's still light out (get there for 4 if you can) and try to orient yourself in the park.  Walk around, get the lay of the land.  

Consult your map, note the treat locations and any parties you want to go to.  Once you've got the lay of the land you can find your way back to them.  If there's a ride that you want to do and it has a long line come back to it later if you can.  At that first part, after the parade finished, I'd say by 8 o clock everything was walk up...even Mickey!  Granted this was 9 years ago and the party was in early September but still...

I totally missed the magic shots, didn't even know they were a thing.  Totally missed the Haunted Mansion too because I couldn't find it.  I don't know if they were doing special MNSSHP treats then but if they were I didn't know about them or see them. 

Basically don't be me   We still had a blast at the party, and you will too.  Only this time I'm not going to miss the Haunted Mansion!


----------



## TexasPete

I feel like we've missed out on so many magic shots in the past.  Making it a priority this year.


----------



## monique5

*Rumors* 

Boo-To-You Parade Disney Villains section of the parade could be swapped out with characters from the Descendants movies.

Mickey and Minnie Mouse will have a new look compliments of Shanghai Disneyland. Also, look for new outfits to go along with these new faces.

Strong chance that Moana is getting her own meet and greet during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween party. She will be located in Adventureland near the Misting Tiki statues.

http://www.chipandco.com/will-descendants-replacing-villians-boo-parade-279314/


----------



## eeyoreandtink

This was said to be proven false on the rumors board when it came up a week or so ago.


----------



## JenniferinFL

pjtoadie said:


> September 1st is supposed to be one of the slower parties but who knows if it will be. I'm going on that day as well so hopefully it is really slow lol.



You would think it would be. It's one of the cheapest parties, it even has discounts for cast members. I was even able to get a reservation at Pop Century just a week or so ago. Pop is sold out pretty much any other week. Oh well, fingers crossed! LOL


----------



## pjtoadie

JenniferinFL said:


> You would think it would be. It's one of the cheapest parties, it even has discounts for cast members. I was even able to get a reservation at Pop Century just a week or so ago. Pop is sold out pretty much any other week. Oh well, fingers crossed! LOL



Yes fingers crossed


----------



## FoxC63

eeyoreandtink said:


> This was said to be proven false on the rumors board when it came up a week or so ago.



I don't  think it was proven false.  It was always thought of as a rumor.  We have quite a few CM's here that are regular DISers and they haven't said a peep.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

FoxC63 said:


> I don't  think it was proven false.  It was always thought of as a rumor.  We have quite a few CM's here that are regular DISers and they haven't said a peep.


 This is what I saw.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/boo-to-you-parade.3623046/


----------



## mickey1968

lovingeire said:


> I'm rethinking what we're going to wear to the party.  We had planned to do Anna & Elsa and wear old race costumes that we have so we didn't have to buy anything new.  But we got a Sparkle Skirt that is kind of purpley and lacey and looks a bit Haunted Mansion-ish and now I'm debating if we should wear that and a Halloween themed shirt with some ears.  I just can't decide!  The indecisiveness is strong with this one!


That is what I have decided on for this year. I ordered this shirt from Disney Store and will order a running skirt from Etsy. I have never run a race before but I think it will be more festive that just shorts! I can't decide whether I want to go with purple or lime green for the skirt or which ears I want so I will probably wait until I get there to get those.


----------



## FoxC63

eeyoreandtink said:


> This is what I saw.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/boo-to-you-parade.3623046/



I don't see it being confirmed or denied on that post but I did ask @rteetz about it on his News & Rumor thread when it first surfaced.  He could not confirm or deny so back on the Wheel of Rumors it went.  Then @IanDLBZF from MCMagic posted it on my thread but in earnest I couldn't take it off the wheel, get everyone's hope up just to have it not come to fruition.  Even at this point @monique5 is listing it as a rumor.  It would certainly be a nice surprise but it would be better if we could plan for it on our itineraries. 

here and my response.


----------



## bethbuchall

Someone just sent me a map for 2017 MNSSHP. Is this out yet? It's only the front side. It lists a couple of spots for dance parties and a villains mix and mingle. I'm not sure how to post photos from my phone or if it's accurate.

Edit: I don't think it's right. Splash is listed as an attraction, and 7 Dwarfs Mine Train is not.


----------



## amyharris0919

alisonslp said:


> would you mind sharing where you got these? They are awesome. Hoping there are other characters as well.



Sure! It took some searching, as I was going for a certain look! Joker and Bane shirts are coming from moonatmidnight.com. Batman and Harley shirts are coming from SuperheroDen.com.


----------



## pjtoadie

bethbuchall said:


> Someone just sent me a map for 2017 MNSSHP. Is this out yet? It's only the front side. It lists a couple of spots for dance parties and a villains mix and mingle. I'm not sure how to post photos from my phone or if it's accurate.
> 
> Edit: I don't think it's right. Splash is listed as an attraction, and 7 Dwarfs Mine Train is not.




Splash should be open for the first party and then it goes into refurb on the 28th. 7DMT is definitely on the list for open attractions:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> Someone just sent me a map for 2017 MNSSHP. Is this out yet? It's only the front side. It lists a couple of spots for dance parties and a villains mix and mingle. I'm not sure how to post photos from my phone or if it's accurate.
> 
> Edit: I don't think it's right. Splash is listed as an attraction, and 7 Dwarfs Mine Train is not.



I'm going to say Trash It!  Hocus Pocus has center stage and this has been confirmed.  The last time Villains Mix & Mingle had the spot light was in 2014.


----------



## smallworldnh

mickey1968 said:


> That is what I have decided on for this year. I ordered this shirt from Disney Store and will order a running skirt from Etsy. I have never run a race before but I think it will be more festive that just shorts! I can't decide whether I want to go with purple or lime green for the skirt or which ears I want so I will probably wait until I get there to get those.


That is adorable!!


----------



## Tk0021

For those of us on the dinning plan, are the Halloween treats worth one snack credit?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

FoxC63 said:


> I don't see it being confirmed or denied on that post but I did ask @rteetz about it on his News & Rumor thread when it first surfaced.  He could not confirm or deny so back on the Wheel of Rumors it went.  Then @IanDLBZF from MCMagic posted it on my thread but in earnest I couldn't take it off the wheel, get everyone's hope up just to have it not come to fruition.  Even at this point @monique5 is listing it as a rumor.  It would certainly be a nice surprise but it would be better if we could plan for it on our itineraries.
> 
> here and my response.


If they are replacing villains, I dont think it would be a nice surprise at all!


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

mickey1968 said:


> That is what I have decided on for this year. I ordered this shirt from Disney Store and will order a running skirt from Etsy. I have never run a race before but I think it will be more festive that just shorts! I can't decide whether I want to go with purple or lime green for the skirt or which ears I want so I will probably wait until I get there to get those.



I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.


----------



## Tk0021

pjtoadie said:


> September 1st is supposed to be one of the slower parties but who knows if it will be. I'm going on that day as well so hopefully it is really slow lol.


I am hearing it is one of the slower parties but it seems like a lot of people on here are going. I am as well.


----------



## sherlockmiles

5forDis said:


> I received my park tickets (we are staying off site) in the mail, my memory maker card but no Halloween tickets. My paperwork says 3 Halloween tickets and they show under My Disney Experience but no hard tickets. Did anyone else not get hard tickets??


I did not get hard tickets - mine were "Print at home" which is the default selection.  
I didn't even know there was a hard ticket option or I would have selected it.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.View attachment 263750




Is that shirt online at disney store or in the shop parks app?


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

sherlockmiles said:


> Is that shirt online at disney store or in the shop parks app?



Disney store (online) we don't have a Disney Store here anymore so I don't know if it's available at the store itself.


----------



## disneydreamer781

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, what Garden View?  Happy HalloWishes Premium Dessert Party is only being held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant.  It does not include the BTY parade and the viewing for the fireworks are at the Terrace inside the restaurant.  Here's WDW website:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Could you have mistakenly chosen the wrong date?



No I'm just talking about the differences between the desserts at the Halloween party and the Halloween desserts now at the HEA Dessert party, not the Hallowishes party. I really don't plan on doing desserts the night of the Halloween but may pick up some candy and maybe some party merchandise. The only I'm kind of interested in is the cheesecake dome thingy.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.View attachment 263750



This is so cute! Looks fairly comfortable, too!


----------



## QueenGsMama

Tk0021 said:


> I am hearing it is one of the slower parties but it seems like a lot of people on here are going. I am as well.



 We will be at the 9/1 party too!


----------



## disneydreamer781

I just read somewhere that there is no monorail service from the party to the monorail resorts up through midnight. Is this true?

NEVER MIND. I found information to state otherwise. It seems that may have been a time that this wasn't the case and Disney was busing people.


----------



## pjtoadie

Tk0021 said:


> I am hearing it is one of the slower parties but it seems like a lot of people on here are going. I am as well.



Nice! Yeah it does seem like that but I'm not worried . I think it was discussed on here many pages ago. Most casual Disney fans will want to go closer to Halloween where as us Disney fanatics on here will go to a Disney Halloween themed party two months before and not even mind lol.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Whether replacing the villains or not, if Descendants are there in any capacity there is no way to describe how excited my kids are going to be! I guess I'll find out Friday, not mentioning this to them at all.


----------



## Chrelaine

Our tickets for 8/29 are linked to my MDE account. Is there something I should print also? If yes, can someone tell me what and where it is because I can't seem to find anything printable. We're so excited to head out on Thursday!!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

King of Naboombu said:


> Whether replacing the villains or not, if Descendants are there in any capacity there is no way to describe how excited my kids are going to be! I guess I'll find out Friday, not mentioning this to them at all.



Not the villains though. Replace something less "Halloweeny". Or let them be a meet and greet to pull away some crowds from things I am trying to do


----------



## FoxC63

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.View attachment 263750



SWEEEET!  Love your style!


----------



## LadyRayado

I have a friend who works in Magic Kingdom entertainment. She doesn't think the villains Boo to You rumor is true at all, but will check at work today and get back to me.


----------



## Bex258

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Not the villains though. Replace something less "Halloweeny". Or let them be a meet and greet to pull away some crowds from things I am trying to do



Given that the Villains are popular that would be odd. They should swap it out as you say with the less "Halloweeny" characters/floats. Or another M&G would be good.


----------



## lovingeire

mickey1968 said:


> That is what I have decided on for this year. I ordered this shirt from Disney Store and will order a running skirt from Etsy. I have never run a race before but I think it will be more festive that just shorts! I can't decide whether I want to go with purple or lime green for the skirt or which ears I want so I will probably wait until I get there to get those.



Super cute!  I love that shirt!  Originally I had planned to wear this and get or make a little pink cape.  (I have red hair so I would braid it and maybe get one of those fake strands of hair to put in mine.)





Now I am contemplating wearing this skirt (close up of the print) with some kind of shirt, which I'd probably make, and some ears?  I wore it with a purple tank top Sunday and it looks great!





I just can't decide!  Fortunately I'm going to the last party so I have some time!


----------



## GraceMonica

Did anyone else have trouble buying their tickets? I've been trying since last night and it won't let me purchase online. It keeps saying call or try again later.


----------



## FoxC63

disneydreamer781 said:


> I just read somewhere that there is no monorail service from the party to the monorail resorts up through midnight. Is this true?
> 
> NEVER MIND. I found information to state otherwise. It seems that may have been a time that this wasn't the case and Disney was busing people.



Monorail issues and breakdowns are not uncommon, I would suggest making a Plan B on your itinerary.  Most recent:



[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-564#post-58088319"]here[/URL]

June 16, 2017


http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/06/16/monorail-blue-loses-parts-becomes-stuck-walt-disney-world/


----------



## RJstanis

I like the new parade times, I would imagine it would make the 2nd parade even less crowded, and give more time to do things prior to fireworks/parade


----------



## xApril

Going to the first party!  The planner in me has so much anxiety with the lack of information we have from Disney.

Are we pretty certain Jack and Sally will be in the gazebo again this year?


----------



## disneydreamer781

FoxC63 said:


> Monorail issues and breakdowns are not uncommon, I would suggest making a Plan B on your itinerary.  Most recent:
> 
> View attachment 263840
> 
> here
> 
> June 16, 2017
> View attachment 263841
> 
> http://thedisneyblog.com/2017/06/16/monorail-blue-loses-parts-becomes-stuck-walt-disney-world/



Yes I'm aware of the issues but just so I know it is scheduled to run. That's about all I can go by at this time. Disney and the state of their monorails is pretty embarrassing. I'm hoping with the 50th coming up the monorails are addressed.


----------



## disneydreamer781

xApril said:


> Going to the first party!  The planner in me has so much anxiety with the lack of information we have from Disney.
> 
> Are we pretty certain Jack and Sally will be in the gazebo again this year?


 
I'm sure we all will know more by the weekend.


----------



## FoxC63

GraceMonica said:


> Did anyone else have trouble buying their tickets? I've been trying since last night and it won't let me purchase online. It keeps saying call or try again later.



The only issues I've seen just a few pages back are those who ordered park & party tickets were only being mailed the park tickets however the party tickets do appear in their MDE account.  I would call and make sure they mail you the physical cards.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

lovingeire said:


> Super cute!  I love that shirt!  Originally I had planned to wear this and get or make a little pink cape.  (I have red hair so I would braid it and maybe get one of those fake strands of hair to put in mine.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am contemplating wearing this skirt (close up of the print) with some kind of shirt, which I'd probably make, and some ears?  I wore it with a purple tank top Sunday and it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't decide!  Fortunately I'm going to the last party so I have some time!



I have changed my mind like 3 times. Originally it was going to be pirates but dd didn't want to do that. So we decided to forgo the family costume idea and just go on our own. I have come up with three ideas for her and now she wants to be Pua. That will be cute if Moana is there. I'm going on 10/26 so I have lots of time too.


----------



## FoxC63

Chrelaine said:


> Our tickets for 8/29 are linked to my MDE account. Is there something I should print also? If yes, can someone tell me what and where it is because I can't seem to find anything printable. We're so excited to head out on Thursday!!



How did you originally purchase your tickets?


----------



## apdebord

I've changed my mind 1000 times on costumes like so many others.  But I just hit purchase on some stuff, so it's done.  I am going to be Wishes and DH is going to be Happily Ever After (we are a house divided on the firework show subject).  Pretty basic, but with having to plan a race costume for both of us for wine and dine 10k and half, then again for princess half, I'm all out of ideas.  I ordered a Wishes shirt from Etsy and sparkly kate spade Keds, will pair with black leggings or shorts depending on temperature (Nov 1 party), and will look locally for a sparkly headband.  DH ordered a HEA raglan from Etsy and I'm going to try to find a sticker for each movie projected onto the castle and put them on his back.  He might need to get some sparkles too


----------



## FoxC63

xApril said:


> Going to the first party!  The planner in me has so much anxiety with the lack of information we have from Disney.
> 
> Are we pretty certain Jack and Sally will be in the gazebo again this year?



Here is a list of [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-303#post-58086341"]*Unknown*[/URL] and Characters are one of them.  We normally find this out during the parties.


----------



## lovingeire

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I have changed my mind like 3 times. Originally it was going to be pirates but dd didn't want to do that. So we decided to forgo the family costume idea and just go on our own. I have come up with three ideas for her and now she wants to be Pua. That will be cute if Moana is there. I'm going on 10/26 so I have lots of time too.



I was so set on doing Anna & Elsa because I liked the idea of a costume more than just a themed outfit since it is Halloween.  But this skirt calls me (to quote Moana) so I have to decide which is most important I guess!



apdebord said:


> I've changed my mind 1000 times on costumes like so many others.  But I just hit purchase on some stuff, so it's done.  I am going to be Wishes and DH is going to be Happily Ever After (we are a house divided on the firework show subject).  Pretty basic, but with having to plan a race costume for both of us for wine and dine 10k and half, then again for princess half, I'm all out of ideas.  I ordered a Wishes shirt from Etsy and sparkly kate spade Keds, will pair with black leggings or shorts depending on temperature (Nov 1 party), and will look locally for a sparkly headband.  DH ordered a HEA raglan from Etsy and I'm going to try to find a sticker for each movie projected onto the castle and put them on his back.  He might need to get some sparkles too



The struggle is real!  We also have to do two race costumes and then the Halloween party.  So I was excited to repurpose something and have it off my plate so I didn't have to worry about it.  So much for that!    Your battle of the fireworks costumes sound so cute!  I can't wait to see them!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.View attachment 263750


That is super cute


----------



## hiddenMeekey

Anyone know if there's a specific thread on just costumes for MNSSHP? Would love to get more chat going on what people are going as and pics of costumes from the parks throughout the party. If there isn't a thread, would anyone be interested in moving costume conversation over to a different thread?


----------



## monique5

hiddenMeekey said:


> Anyone know if there's a specific thread on just costumes for MNSSHP? Would love to get more chat going on what people are going as and pics of costumes from the parks throughout the party. If there isn't a thread, would anyone be interested in moving costume conversation over to a different thread?



Not a specific costume thread, but the Official Guest List Thread (See Post #1), https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ad-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/page-15 - includes guests attending, dates guests attending and costumes guests are wearing for each party. PP post photos of costumes in that thread.


----------



## hiddenMeekey

monique5 said:


> Not a specific costume thread, but the Official Guest List Thread (See Post #1), https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ad-1st-post-for-posting-rules.3596040/page-15 - includes guests attending, dates guests attending and costumes guests are wearing for each party. PP post photos of costumes in that thread.



That's awesome! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

hiddenMeekey said:


> Anyone know if there's a specific thread on just costumes for MNSSHP? Would love to get more chat going on what people are going as and pics of costumes from the parks throughout the party. If there isn't a thread, would anyone be interested in moving costume conversation over to a different thread?



I can start one!  Look for it


----------



## Stuarotra

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.View attachment 263750


This is adorable!!


----------



## Cluelyss

HausofDisney said:


> Does anyone know if these light up Halloween bat ears are being sold at a certain shop at Disney World? I want to buy them at MNSSHP.


I can confirm they were at the Emporium last week.


----------



## Cluelyss

abooch said:


> Does anybody know what time the store on Main Street is open until on party nights?


Not sure exactly when they close, but we've definitely shopped on our way out (after 12).


----------



## Cluelyss

Zippa D Doodah said:


> I'm not attending a party this year, but will be at MK Tuesday evening and Thursday morning this week. I'm anxious to see the decorations, which I assume will have begun to appear byThursday


Decorations are up NOW!


----------



## Day-Day

FoxC63 said:


> The only issues I've seen just a few pages back are those who ordered park & party tickets were only being mailed the park tickets however the party tickets do appear in their MDE account.  I would call and make sure they mail you the physical cards.



Not 100% sure but...
If the party and park tickets were ordered at the same time and assigned to individuals when ordered, i don't think there is a technical difference between any physical tickets that Disney would send for each person.  The tickets would be linked to individuals and their information as set up in MDE.  Some people may want two cards so one can be used for scrap-booking and whatnot but otherwise, each person would just have two pieces of plastic that do the same thing.


----------



## jenhelgren

Does the Main St Bakery stay open until after 12? or anywhere to grab coffee and a snack for our boat ride back after the party?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

jenhelgren said:


> Does the Main St Bakery stay open until after 12? or anywhere to grab coffee and a snack for our boat ride back after the party?



It was in 2015. I got a "You are here" mug after 12.


----------



## FoxC63

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I can start one!  Look for it


*MNSSHP Costumes:* https://www.disboards.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-halloween-costumes-for-mnsshp.3532418/


----------



## Bex258

disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2017/08/country-bear-sorcerers-of-the-magic-kingdom-card-to-be-released-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?CMP=SOC-DPFY17Q4wo81782320170022C

Sorcerers card


----------



## monique5

*2017 MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card - Country Bear Jamboree 

 *


----------



## yoda22

jenhelgren said:


> Does the Main St Bakery stay open until after 12? or anywhere to grab coffee and a snack for our boat ride back after the party?


Last year I was able to get an ice cream cookie sandwich from the Plaza Ice Cream Parlor after midnight on our way out.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

I love the party card this year!!! Country Bears!


----------



## Farro

So I'm planning my park days and I keep forgetting that I will be able to ride with lower waits during party. 

Pirates - long wait during party or pretty speedy?
Space Mountain - same question as above?
Dumbo - same?


----------



## Bex258

RJstanis said:


> I like the new parade times, I would imagine it would make the 2nd parade even less crowded, and give more time to do things prior to fireworks/parade



The only thing that might be an issue is now 1st parade viewers are already around the hub area and can nab spots for the fireworks straight after, still a wait so some may go off to do party things.  We'll find out in the first few parties I guess.


----------



## mesaboy2

Since I won't be going to MNSSHP this year, I would be interested in trading for this year's card with a past year's.  I know I have dupes of something.  PM if interested.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> Since I won't be going to MNSSHP this year, I would be interested in trading for this year's card with a past year's.  I know I have dupes of something.  PM if interested.



PM sent!


----------



## Bex258

monique5 said:


> *2017 MNSSHP Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Card - Country Bear Jamboree (Preview)
> View attachment 263909 *



I haven't seen Country Bears yet...is there a racoon in the show or is that a cameo of Meeko?


----------



## lovingeire

I  the Country Bears so I'm super excited about the card!


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> I love the party card this year!!! Country Bears!





lovingeire said:


> I  the Country Bears so I'm super excited about the card!



Then please let Disney know - I did!  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ased-at-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## GraceMonica

GraceMonica said:


> Did anyone else have trouble buying their tickets? I've been trying since last night and it won't let me purchase online. It keeps saying call or try again later.



Update:

I was trying to use my Disney redemption card which had enough money to cover the cost of 2 tickets. I decided to try one last time with my credit card instead. It worked. I don't know why it would take the redemption card, but I have my tickets now and that's what really matters!


----------



## Wackdawg

Farro said:


> So I'm planning my park days and I keep forgetting that I will be able to ride with lower waits during party.
> 
> Pirates - long wait during party or pretty speedy?
> Space Mountain - same question as above?
> Dumbo - same?



All attractions with the exception of SDMT and Peter Pan are walk on. The longest aspect of Space Mountain is the walk through the que.


----------



## mickey1968

Miss Monorail 1971 said:


> I was considering this shirt too. I decided to go with something else but this is what I came up with.View attachment 263750


Yep, that's what I was thinking too except I made one of those tutus for myself a couple of years ago and I couldn't fit through the doorway let alone pack it or go to the bathroom countless times!


----------



## mesaboy2

Wackdawg said:


> All attractions with the exception of SDMT and Peter Pan are walk on. The longest aspect of Space Mountain is the walk through the que.



I would add Haunted Mansion to this list.  It can have a moderate wait at times during the party for obvious reasons.


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

Ooo didn't see that. I will delete the one I started. Sorry....


----------



## mickey1968

King of Naboombu said:


> Whether replacing the villains or not, if Descendants are there in any capacity there is no way to describe how excited my kids are going to be! I guess I'll find out Friday, not mentioning this to them at all.


My guess is if they show up at all it will be as the pre-parade entertainment on Main Street. I would be cool with that but not in the parade!


----------



## Farro

Wackdawg said:


> All attractions with the exception of SDMT and Peter Pan are walk on. The longest aspect of Space Mountain is the walk through the que.



Thanks for responding!!!


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> The only issues I've seen just a few pages back are those who ordered park & party tickets were only being mailed the park tickets however the party tickets do appear in their MDE account.  I would call and make sure they mail you the physical cards.


There is no real reason to have a hard ticket. It is possible this year they are just sending one set of tickets/cards when people order both at the same time. I would put all of your email confirmations into a folder in your email account for easy retrieval or print them out. The hard tickets and MagicBands are basically the same thing. Just different shapes. And the MNSSHP tickets don't normally have party specific artwork anyway.


----------



## smallworldnh

mickey1968 said:


> That is what I have decided on for this year. I ordered this shirt from Disney Store and will order a running skirt from Etsy. I have never run a race before but I think it will be more festive that just shorts! I can't decide whether I want to go with purple or lime green for the skirt or which ears I want so I will probably wait until I get there to get those.


I'm thinking of ordering one of these or something very similar.  Can you tell me how they run?  I wear a size large in womens (medium if they run big) normally.  Should I upsize?  Thanks!


----------



## smallworldnh

Cluelyss said:


> I can confirm they were at the Emporium last week.


They are on Amazon as well for 28.00!  (only 6 left, it says).   https://www.amazon.com/Disney-Hallo...6958&sr=8-2&keywords=light+up+mickey+bat+ears


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> There is no real reason to have a hard ticket. It is possible this year they are just sending one set of tickets/cards when people order both at the same time. I would put all of your email confirmations into a folder in your email account for easy retrieval or print them out. The hard tickets and MagicBands are basically the same thing. Just different shapes. And the MNSSHP tickets don't normally have party specific artwork anyway.



I agree the cards are kind of boring.  The left side (Green) are my park tickets the right are my party tickets. They're nice to have for those who scrapbook or just want a memento to go along with the wristband.


----------



## FoxC63

@Nhebron  asked "If it rains, do you think there will be an alternate location for 7 dwarves?"

For those who experienced this last year, what happens?


----------



## mickey1968

smallworldnh said:


> I'm thinking of ordering one of these or something very similar.  Can you tell me how they run?  I wear a size large in womens (medium if they run big) normally.  Should I upsize?  Thanks!


I haven't received it yet. I expect it tomorrow. I bought a XXL and I normally wear at 18. I will post when I get it.


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> @Nhebron  asked "If it rains, do you think there will be an alternate location for 7 dwarves?"
> 
> For those who experienced this last year, what happens?


The dwarves are under good cover back in Storybook Circus. Most of the queue is under cover too.


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> The dwarves are under good cover back in Storybook Circus. Most of the queue is under cover too.



Okay, so 7 Dwarfs are fine, what about the characters who are outdoor?  What happens to them?  Anyone?


----------



## King of Naboombu

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Not the villains though. Replace something less "Halloweeny". Or let them be a meet and greet to pull away some crowds from things I am trying to do





mickey1968 said:


> My guess is if they show up at all it will be as the pre-parade entertainment on Main Street. I would be cool with that but not in the parade!



I agree with you both, I'd prefer the villains and that would more in the Halloween spirit. It wouldn't make sense to me, so must be just partly true if at all. Maybe it will be like @mickey1968 said, just the pre parade pump up.


----------



## FoxC63

GraceMonica said:


> Update:
> 
> I was trying to use my Disney redemption card which had enough money to cover the cost of 2 tickets. I decided to try one last time with my credit card instead. It worked. I don't know why it would take the redemption card, but I have my tickets now and that's what really matters!



It does not accept Redemption or Gift Cards online.  You have to call to use that option.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, so 7 Dwarfs are fine, what about the characters who are outdoor?  What happens to them?  Anyone?


I can't recall ever hearing that the M&Gs get moved indoors? But I've been lucky to experience rain free parties, so have no personal experience.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Bex258 said:


> I haven't seen Country Bears yet...is there a racoon in the show or is that a cameo of Meeko?


There is a raccoon in the show


----------



## Roxyfire

Country Bears, what an excellent choice for the Halloween card.


----------



## shm_helene

FoxC63 said:


> It does not accept Redemption or Gift Cards online.  You have to call to use that option.


I used my giftcard to buy the tickets (without calling).  I just had to change where it said "Another form of payment" (or something similar). HTH!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Pumpkin spice! This white girl is stoked!


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, so 7 Dwarfs are fine, what about the characters who are outdoor?  What happens to them?  Anyone?


I think the characters that meet out in the open go inside. Those costumes are too expensive to get drenched.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, so 7 Dwarfs are fine, what about the characters who are outdoor?  What happens to them?  Anyone?



It depends. Some seem to leave entirely, some move indoors and you just kind of have to look for them.

They won't meet out in the open in the rain.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It depends. Some seem to leave entirely, *some move indoors and you just kind of have to look for them. *



Well that stinks!  

Though I kindly thank you for the response!


----------



## FoxC63

shm_helene said:


> I used my giftcard to buy the tickets (without calling).  I just had to change where it said "Another form of payment" (or something similar). HTH!



Park tickets or party tickets?


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> I can't recall ever hearing that the M&Gs get moved indoors? But I've been lucky to experience rain free parties, so have no personal experience.



I know some have Plan B locations, and the majority of them are under cover most of the night anyway. Buzz and Lotso typically meet under the covered part of Carousel of Progress que when it rains. I don't know if its every year, but a couple of years ago when they moved under there they didn't have their backgrounds. So you still go to meet them but it only had the background of the Carousel of Progress outer walls.


----------



## Bex258

mickey1968 said:


> My guess is if they show up at all it will be as the pre-parade entertainment on Main Street. I would be cool with that but not in the parade!





King of Naboombu said:


> I agree with you both, I'd prefer the villains and that would more in the Halloween spirit. It wouldn't make sense to me, so must be just partly true if at all. Maybe it will be like @mickey1968 said, just the pre parade pump up.



I was really hoping for Nick and Judy especially as I'm dressed as Judy at the first party.  I hope they added a float in the parade or something. I guess I'll have to wait till Friday to know.


----------



## Scootypuffjr

FoxC63 said:


> Park tickets or party tickets?




I also used a gift card for my party tickets.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Don't know if all of you are following the thread about the party FPs, but another report this morning of an email being received about FP going to be deleted.


----------



## Jgeauxmo

My DH and I are going to the first party this Friday night! Will the map show which character is meeting where or will it just have a mickey head saying there is a character location at that spot?  Any advice on how to determine who is actually out? Will they have additional cast members at the front to answer questions?  We did the Christmas party last year so we are generally familiar what happens during these parties. But, we will have to make a decision when we get there if its worth it to jump in one of the long lines for the characters.


----------



## lovingeire

shm_helene said:


> I used my giftcard to buy the tickets (without calling).  I just had to change where it said "Another form of payment" (or something similar). HTH!



I used a gift card as well for my party tickets.  Click use another payment under where it asks for credit card info, then select gift card from the drop down menu.  You'll be good to go from there!


----------



## Disneymom1126

Jgeauxmo said:


> My DH and I are going to the first party this Friday night! Will the map show which character is meeting where or will it just have a mickey head saying there is a character location at that spot?  Any advice on how to determine who is actually out? Will they have additional cast members at the front to answer questions?  We did the Christmas party last year so we are generally familiar what happens during these parties. But, we will have to make a decision when we get there if its worth it to jump in one of the long lines for the characters.



The map will just show a mickey head and since it's the first party, we won't really know for sure where anyone will be. I would suggest taking a look at last year's info to see where characters were last year (I'm sure the info is in the first post of this thread). If you use Twitter or Instagram and do some searching early that night for #MNSSHP or follow some of the Disney bloggers - people are usually posting info about the parties there and that may save you walking around looking for characters!


----------



## 5forDis

sherlockmiles said:


> I did not get hard tickets - mine were "Print at home" which is the default selection.
> I didn't even know there was a hard ticket option or I would have selected it.


So I finally had the time to call Disney. The Halloween Party tickets look just like a regular ticket. If I had taken it off the paper and looked at the back, I would have seen it has "MNSSHP & date of party & Ages 10+". Oops 

It looks like any other ticket. I know the party is linked to my many Magic Bands that show active on MyDisney.  The last Halloween party we went to was 6, maybe 7, years ago and the tickets looked like Halloween.


----------



## teeveejunkee

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Don't know if all of you are following the thread about the party FPs, but another report this morning of an email being received about FP going to be deleted.


So is there a separate thread just for this issue?


----------



## Jgeauxmo

Disneymom1126 said:


> The map will just show a mickey head and since it's the first party, we won't really know for sure where anyone will be. I would suggest taking a look at last year's info to see where characters were last year (I'm sure the info is in the first post of this thread). If you use Twitter or Instagram and do some searching early that night for #MNSSHP or follow some of the Disney bloggers - people are usually posting info about the parties there and that may save you walking around looking for characters!


thanks guess i will have to dust off my instagram account. I try to stick to just facebook.


----------



## AntJulie

Tickets at Work has discounted MNSSHP tickets for selected few party dates in September if anyone is interested.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Jgeauxmo said:


> thanks guess i will have to dust off my instagram account. I try to stick to just facebook.



People may be posting on Facebook groups too - I just think it's usually less "in real time" than instagram and twitter. I bet most of the characters will be in the same place as last year, but there may be new/different characters that we won't know about till Friday. Looking forward to hearing how your party goes!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

teeveejunkee said:


> So is there a separate thread just for this issue?


Yes, there was another report. So 2 new reports total. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/


----------



## teeveejunkee

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Yes, there was another report. So 2 new reports total.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/


Thank you for the link!  I wasn't aware of that thread and have been trying to follow this issue closely.  I had only seen the posts about it on this thread.


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

*Join Us for the 2017 ‘Not-So-Scary’ Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park (DPB)*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ot-so-scary-blog-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/

On Friday, August 25, 2017, we’re hosting a special Halloween party for 100 winners of the Not-So-Scary Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park Sweepstakes.

This year’s “Not-So-Scary” Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park begins at 4 p.m. EDT on Friday, August 25 but winners can arrive between 3:30-7:30 p.m. EDT. Winners will receive admission to the popular Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> *Join Us for the 2017 ‘Not-So-Scary’ Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park (DPB)*
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ot-so-scary-blog-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> On Friday, August 25, 2017, we’re hosting a special Halloween party for 100 winners of the Not-So-Scary Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park Sweepstakes.
> 
> This year’s “Not-So-Scary” Blog Party at Magic Kingdom Park begins at 4 p.m. EDT on Friday, August 25 but winners can arrive between 3:30-7:30 p.m. EDT. Winners will receive admission to the popular Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party.



Since this is official from Disney, I assume that you will be forced to stay outside the MK gates from 4-7, because Disney has never publicly admitted that 4PM entry is allowed, right?


----------



## Disfan454

I am sorry if this has been answered already. But this thread is now huge. Can someone please help me with this " You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins."

I go onto MDE and I do not see a separate ticket under Tickets and View My Tickets that I can link fast passes to. I have my three set up for the day under my regular park admission ticket.


----------



## HausofDisney

The party card is so great this year! I love it.


----------



## CMNJ

Disfan454 said:


> I am sorry if this has been answered already. But this thread is now huge. Can someone please help me with this " You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins."
> 
> I go onto MDE and I do not see a separate ticket under Tickets and View My Tickets that I can link fast passes to. I have my three set up for the day under my regular park admission ticket.


it's 3 per day per person regardless of if you have a daytime ticket and a party ticket. That statement applies to those who chose not to use a day ticket the day of their party.


----------



## smallworldnh

I am so excited to start hearing about the party experiences by those of you who are going this week!!!!


----------



## Texans_loyal

working advantage is selling discounted MNSSHP tickets for select dates in September. has anyone purchased from them before?


----------



## Disfan454

CMNJ said:


> it's 3 per day per person regardless of if you have a daytime ticket and a party ticket. That statement applies to those who chose not to use a day ticket the day of their party.



Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## monorailrabbit

I can't wait to hear back from all of you first-party-goers!! We haven't been to MNSSHP since 2013 and I'm so excited to see all the changes!! I also would like to put my 2 cents in that I _really _dislike the idea of having Descendants replace the villains. Granted, I'm not the target audience here without kids, but please don't take my classic villains away for a Disney Channel movie!!


----------



## pjtoadie

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Since this is official from Disney, I assume that you will be forced to stay outside the MK gates from 4-7, because Disney has never publicly admitted that 4PM entry is allowed, right?




Even though Disney never "publicly" admitted that 4pm entry is allowed you've always had multiple cast members, Disney Parks Moms Panel, and countless others say that 4pm entry is allowed. I'd be shocked if they all of a sudden said it wasn't allowed two days before the first party! 

Edit: Were you being sarcastic?


----------



## Julia Ann

Following..... Not been since 2014 so really excited and my daughter loves descendants, if that happens.


----------



## FoxC63

Scootypuffjr said:


> I also used a gift card for my party tickets.



Online?  If so this is new to me and great news!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I can't recall ever hearing that the M&Gs get moved indoors? But I've been lucky to experience rain free parties, so have no personal experience.



There was only one report from canadabelle, you remember her she posted pictures wearing her beautiful yellow Belle dress.  She wanted to wear it but then Disney said no long gowns so she wore her village Belle dress.  Anyway it rained on her party but a CM did take her to some location to meet Belle & Gaston.  It is posted in the 2016 thread with photos.  I've seen them but I believe that was a fluke.
As far as anyone else meeting character's that awful rainy night there were none reported.  Not a peep.  So I doubt they meet at all but I'm not 100% sure as I've never experienced it before but @OhioStateBuckeye says they move to other locations without going into details - and that's what I'm after.


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> I think the characters that meet out in the open go inside. Those costumes are too expensive to get drenched.



Where?  Did you experience this?  What characters went where?


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I know some have Plan B locations, and the majority of them are under cover most of the night anyway.



Minnie, Donald & Daisy, Tweedles, Queen of Hearts, Merda these are just a few that don't have cover where do they go?


----------



## DonaldDuck77

pjtoadie said:


> Even though Disney never "publicly" admitted that 4pm entry is allowed you've always had multiple cast members, Disney Parks Moms Panel, and countless others say that 4pm entry is allowed. I'd be shocked if they all of a sudden said it wasn't allowed two days before the first party!
> 
> Edit: Were you being sarcastic?



Yes 

Those who are arguing "against" 4PM entry or FP+ use with a party ticket alone typically base their argument around the fact that 4PM has never been "official", which is clearly not true.


----------



## FoxC63

Jgeauxmo said:


> My DH and I are going to the first party this Friday night! Will the map show which character is meeting where or will it just have a mickey head saying there is a character location at that spot?  Any advice on how to determine who is actually out? Will they have additional cast members at the front to answer questions?  We did the Christmas party last year so we are generally familiar what happens during these parties. But, we will have to make a decision when we get there if its worth it to jump in one of the long lines for the characters.



Just have a mickey head saying there is a character location at that spot.
Cast Members will be at the front to answer questions - if they can.


----------



## pjtoadie

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Yes
> 
> Those who are arguing "against" 4PM entry or FP+ use with a party ticket alone typically base their argument around the fact that 4PM has never been "official", which is clearly not true.



Gotcha lol! Sorry I'm not 100% with it today. I did over two hours of yard work yesterday with it being 90+ degrees so I'm exhausted


----------



## FoxC63

DonaldDuck77 said:


> Yes
> 
> Those who are arguing "against" 4PM entry or FP+ use with a party ticket alone typically base their argument around the fact that 4PM has never been "official", which is clearly not true.



I love you!


----------



## avic77

Just ordered my tickets for Sept 10th Party. Its officially official we are going 
Sadly i dont think we will be dressing up. I was in a car wreck 2 weeks ago (on my 30 days till date so it was too late to cancel the trip). My van which is what we always drive to Disney was totaled so we are having to get DH's car up to par for the road trip. Im saving where I can but DH said to order the party tickets so i did. But i'll skip costumes to save some money.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well, I have more experience with rainy MVMCPs. For instance, in that party they moved Minnie, Daisy, Santa Goofy, Donald and Scrooge all together under cover of the train station in Storybook Circus land. Which was an amazing shot. During the party Minnie and Daisy met together, Goofy alone and then Scrooge and Donald together. 

If there is lightning they all go inside. 

I had heard about Belle and Gaston moving inside Gaston's Tavern during rain.


----------



## Bex258

avic77 said:


> Just ordered my tickets for Sept 10th Party. Its officially official we are going
> Sadly i dont think we will be dressing up. I was in a car wreck 2 weeks ago (on my 30 days till date so it was too late to cancel the trip). My van which is what we always drive to Disney was totaled so we are having to get DH's car up to par for the road trip. Im saving where I can but DH said to order the party tickets so i did. But i'll skip costumes to save some money.



Oh wow, are you doing ok? So glad you still get to go.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well, I have more experience with rainy MVMCPs. For instance, in that party they moved Minnie, Daisy, Santa Goofy, Donald and Scrooge all together under cover of the train station in Storybook Circus land. Which was an amazing shot. During the party Minnie and Daisy met together, Goofy alone and then Scrooge and Donald together.
> 
> If there is lightning they all go inside.
> 
> I had heard about Belle and Gaston moving inside Gaston's Tavern during rain.



I bet that would be great for photos in Gaston's Tavern.


----------



## avic77

Bex258 said:


> Oh wow, are you doing ok? So glad you still get to go.



Im doing OK, fortunately I was the only one in my car so the rest of the family is fine. I am super sore and have the typical (according to the doctors)neck and back pain. I have to go to Physical Therapy for 6 weeks. It has changed our plans alot, Im not allowed to ride anything with that lovely "neck and back pain" warning. So I will be doing A LOT of trick or treating and meet and greets.
I may have to rent a scooter. We are waiting to see how I am feeling after next week. 
As they say "Any day in Disney is better then a great day at home"   I am going to enjoy the heck out of my trip no matter what my limits are.


----------



## pjtoadie

MNSSHP Magic Shots!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

avic77 said:


> Im doing OK, fortunately I was the only one in my car so the rest of the family is fine. I am super sore and have the typical (according to the doctors)neck and back pain. I have to go to Physical Therapy for 6 weeks. It has changed our plans alot, Im not allowed to ride anything with that lovely "neck and back pain" warning. So I will be doing A LOT of trick or treating and meet and greets.
> I may have to rent a scooter. We are waiting to see how I am feeling after next week.
> As they say "Any day in Disney is better then a great day at home"   I am going to enjoy the heck out of my trip no matter what my limits are.



That's a great attitude to have! I hope your trip is full of magic.


----------



## Scootypuffjr

FoxC63 said:


> Online?  If so this is new to me and great news!



Yes, online. It even let me use two forms of payment, gift card and credit card for the difference.


----------



## Bex258

pjtoadie said:


> MNSSHP Magic Shots!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/



Oooh the lamp prop!


----------



## Amunet

avic77 said:


> Just ordered my tickets for Sept 10th Party. Its officially official we are going
> Sadly i dont think we will be dressing up. I was in a car wreck 2 weeks ago (on my 30 days till date so it was too late to cancel the trip). My van which is what we always drive to Disney was totaled so we are having to get DH's car up to par for the road trip. Im saving where I can but DH said to order the party tickets so i did. But i'll skip costumes to save some money.



We will be going to the same party! Trick or treating is the best non-parade/firework activity  Will you be wearing a Halloween themed shirt?


----------



## Bex258

avic77 said:


> Im doing OK, fortunately I was the only one in my car so the rest of the family is fine. I am super sore and have the typical (according to the doctors)neck and back pain. I have to go to Physical Therapy for 6 weeks. It has changed our plans alot, Im not allowed to ride anything with that lovely "neck and back pain" warning. So I will be doing A LOT of trick or treating and meet and greets.
> I may have to rent a scooter. We are waiting to see how I am feeling after next week.
> As they say "Any day in Disney is better then a great day at home"   I am going to enjoy the heck out of my trip no matter what my limits are.



Glad your ok, yeah that does change plans a bit but at least your able to go and Disney do plenty of other things compared to just rides.


----------



## SureAsLiz

FoxC63 said:


> Where?  Did you experience this?  What characters went where?



This was two years ago, but my rain + character experiences over 4 parties that I remember (I had really bad luck that year)

Minnie/Daisy/Goofy/Donald all met together at the train station exit
Cruella met on the side of the bathrooms (I think the rain had stopped at this point?)
Tarzan/Jane/Terk met at the Adventureland Bridge (covered)
Jafar met under the breezeway near the bathrooms
Jack Sparrow met at Tortuga
Gaston met inside his tavern (this was pre-Belle)
Jack/Sally were back in Storybook circus, so already under cover

The only characters I can remember being problematic were the 7 Dwarfs since their setup was outside the castle walls (where the princes meet at Christmas). Everyone else was either inside or I met when it wasn't raining.


----------



## GillianP1301

I got my itinerary emails to me from Disney today for the Hallowishes Dessert Party on the 29th. It still makes reference to parade viewing and I got all excited for a minute until I checked the times on the website and realized nothing had changed there. I guess they copied the text from last years emails. Here's the logistics details from that email:

*Credential Pick Up*
*4:00 PM - 7:00 PM:
Check-in once inside the park at Tomorrowland Terrace.*
Pick up your credentials at the podium located just outside the Main Street entrance of Tomorrowland Terrace once inside the _Magic Kingdom_® Park.

_If credentials were not previously picked up at Tomorrowland Terrace, they will also be available for pick-up beginning at 7:45 PM when the parade viewing location opens for Dessert Party guests._


*Important information about your HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package*
Admission to this event requires a separately priced ticket valid only during specific event dates and hours. There is a 5-day cancellation policy and full payment will be charged if you cancel within 5 days of the reservation or are a "no show" for the reservation. Credential identification is non-transferrable and will not be replaced if lost or stolen. Disney Dining Plan entitlements may not be redeemed for this event. This offer may not be combined with any other discounts or promotions. The area for Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade is outdoors and standing room only. Seating is not available for the parade viewing, but wheelchairs and ECVs can be accommodated. Seating will be available at the dessert party, where it will be pre-assigned. Fireworks Viewing with Dessert Party are outdoors and uncovered. In the event of inclement weather, the parade and/or fireworks may be delayed or cancelled. However, the dessert party will occur regardless of the weather. Please choose costumes that are not obstructive or offensive. Entertainment offerings subject to change without notice.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> It does not accept Redemption or Gift Cards online.  You have to call to use that option.



I payed for my entire trip with gift cards and did it all online. You have to click "other options" and it will accept it.


----------



## Travelgrrl

dreamseeker9 said:


> do you recommend we eat dinner before the official party starts?



Personally, if I was taking children that had never been before, I would eat dinner beforehand, arrive full at 4:00, and let the kids snack all night. 



sherlockmiles said:


> I did not get hard tickets - mine were "Print at home" which is the default selection.
> I didn't even know there was a hard ticket option or I would have selected it.



When you purchase tickets, Disney's default is to try you to accept an electronic option, a paper you print out, or will call. If you click "Other delivery options" (or something like that), you see further choices, one of which is "Mail tickets to you home" which is free shipping.



avic77 said:


> I was in a car wreck 2 weeks ago (on my 30 days till date so it was too late to cancel the trip). My van which is what we always drive to Disney was totaled so we are having to get DH's car up to par for the road trip. Im saving where I can but DH said to order the party tickets so i did. But i'll skip costumes to save some money.



If you want to PM me, I have costumes in a variety of sizes; maybe I could send you something?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Park tickets or party tickets?



I can confirm party tickets! I have a card labeled "MNSSHP" to make sure I bring it just in case.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Bex258 said:


> Oooh the lamp prop!


The lamp and the headless horseman are my favorites!


----------



## avic77

Amunet said:


> We will be going to the same party! Trick or treating is the best non-parade/firework activity  Will you be wearing a Halloween themed shirt?





Travelgrrl said:


> If you want to PM me, I have costumes in a variety of sizes; maybe I could send you something?


Thank you for that sweet offer  I have a few costumes but they are all long/hot. Our plan had been to do Scooby doo gang but all the parts and pieces would cost over $100 so we though maybe just The Incredibles T shirts but I would have to order those and they are $15 each x5 people. I looked up the "DIY Bleach T-Shirts" I may try to buy some $3 t-shirts and do Bleach out Jack O Lantern Mickey faces. Its the most cost effective and easy.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Sorry I'm commenting so much! You go away for a day and this thread grows another 10 pages so I was catching up.

Anyways, for those interested for either the party or a park day I saw these two cute girls items at Target today and figured I'd share them!

I'm in there almost every day and will continue to keep an eye out for Disney Halloween things for everyone.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS
*
Disney has posted MNSSHP Photopass
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-during-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

My Magic Shots thread has been updated and can be viewed here:
MNSSHP 2017 Magic Shots - Current Listings


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I payed for my entire trip with gift cards and did it all online. You have to click "other options" and it will accept it.


 
OMG - I never knew!!!  *Thank you all for the clarification!*


----------



## doggydoc

I assume if arriving at 4 or earlier for the party that we would have to make our way back outside the park in order to get the headless horseman magic shot? Also assume there wouldn't be an issue getting back in as long as we have our wristbands?


----------



## sheila14

doggydoc said:


> I assume if arriving at 4 or earlier for the party that we would have to make our way back outside the park in order to get the headless horseman magic shot? Also assume there wouldn't be an issue getting back in as long as we have our wristbands?


Does it need to be dark out for this magic shot???


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sheila14 said:


> Does it need to be dark out for this magic shot???



It would probably look better in the dark versus daylight. But you can probably still get it done.


----------



## yoda22

doggydoc said:


> I assume if arriving at 4 or earlier for the party that we would have to make our way back outside the park in order to get the headless horseman magic shot? Also assume there wouldn't be an issue getting back in as long as we have our wristbands?


Those are great questions - last year I don't think I saw any photographers for the Headless Horseman shot when we entered right around 4, but maybe I missed them. We were able to get this on our way out, well past midnight. There was a bit of a line, maybe 5 minutes of waiting. Totally worth it!


----------



## ChrisNY2

doggydoc said:


> I assume if arriving at 4 or earlier for the party that we would have to make our way back outside the park in order to get the headless horseman magic shot? Also assume there wouldn't be an issue getting back in as long as we have our wristbands?



Nope, that picture is inside the front gates, but before the train station underpass.


----------



## madmeg

We will be going to WDW in mid September.  I see that Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party already started and the prices increase as we get closer to October.  Since we're going to be there during it's on, it is worth going? What kinda of events or activities are there for the kids? Also, do they only sell limited tickets those nights?


----------



## sheila14

madmeg said:


> We will be going to WDW in mid September.  I see that Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party already started and the prices increase as we get closer to October.  Since we're going to be there during it's on, it is worth going? What kinda of events or activities are there for the kids? Also, do they only sell limited tickets those nights?


You need to read the beginning of this post many activities going on.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

madmeg said:


> We will be going to WDW in mid September.  I see that Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party already started and the prices increase as we get closer to October.  Since we're going to be there during it's on, it is worth going? What kinda of events or activities are there for the kids? Also, do they only sell limited tickets those nights?


I think it's worth it, but I also think that depends on your family makeup and what you enjoy. As a PP said, read the first few posts and it will be easier to decide.


----------



## tinkerbella16

9 more days until we leave!!! I am attending MNSSHP on 9/7. Taking a night for myself since the rest of my group doesn't want to go. I wasn't going to dress up this year because of the heat but I was able to put together something easy, cheap and good to wear in the heat. So I am being Minnie Mouse - I bought a $3 tank top, a Minnie Mouse skirt, yellow canvas tennis shoes and my Minnie ears! Easy!


----------



## Disneylover99

Tomorrow!!!!!! 

I feel like a Guinea pig going to the first party. 
Are we just to assume that trick or treat trails are in the same location as last year's?


----------



## vinotinto

Disneylover99 said:


> Tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like a Guinea pig going to the first party.
> Are we just to assume that trick or treat trails are in the same location as last year's?


YEAH! I can't wait to hear all about it! We'll be going a week after you!

EDIT: I hope someone leaks the map soon, which will have the trick or treating stations. Last year, it was leaked a couple of days in advance.


----------



## Disneylover99

vinotinto said:


> YEAH! I can't wait to hear all about it! We'll be going a week after you!
> 
> EDIT: I hope someone leaks the map soon, which will have the trick or treating stations. Last year, it was leaked a couple of days in advance.



I will report back. I'm really hoping someone does post it online before the first party though. I'd really like to know the character and treat locations before I go.


----------



## Disneylover99

I just went down to the Pop lobby to find a Halloween merchandise display! 
It wasn't there yesterday, so now I'm really in the mood!


----------



## QueenGsMama

Disneylover99 said:


> I just went down to the Pop lobby to find a Halloween merchandise display!
> It wasn't there yesterday, so now I'm really in the mood!



Save some of that merch for me! 6 days now


----------



## pjtoadie

vinotinto said:


> YEAH! I can't wait to hear all about it! We'll be going a week after you!
> 
> EDIT: I hope someone leaks the map soon, which will have the trick or treating stations. Last year, it was leaked a couple of days in advance.




I think Kenny the Pirate always has it the day before or the day of.


----------



## Travelgrrl

avic77 said:


> Thank you for that sweet offer



Awww, it's nothing. Your idea about the t-shirts sounds great, and even better if making them is a family activity to get everyone in the mood for the party!



Disneylover99 said:


> I feel like a Guinea pig going to the first party.



This Candy Pig thanks you, Guinea Pig!


----------



## Gillbob316

Question:

I'm sure it's been answered at some point (probably in this thread), but as is the nature of a big complicated message board... the answer is sometimes hard to scrounge up...

Can passholders buy discounted Not-So-Scary tickets for non-passholder friends/family, or only for themselves? I'm not clear on that.

IE. Say I have an annual pass (and I do), can I buy discounted tickets for my sister and her boyfriend, who do not have annual passes, or do they have to pay regular price? Would a passholder be required to be present at the gate? Or can I just buy them at my rate and link them to their account without problems?

I would not be with them at the gate, they'd be attending alone, as a couple. I'm taking a trip in Sept. They're going on an entirely separate trip in October. They don't think they want to do Not-So-Scary, I'm trying to talk them into it, as I enjoyed it immensely last year. SO... Just curious. Haha.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Gillbob316 said:


> Question:
> 
> I'm sure it's been answered at some point (probably in this thread), but as is the nature of a big complicated message board... the answer is sometimes hard to scrounge up...
> 
> Can passholders buy discounted Not-So-Scary tickets for friends/family, or only for themselves? I'm not clear on that.
> 
> IE. Say I have an annual pass (and I do), can I buy discounted tickets for my sister and her boyfriend, who do not have annual passes, or do they have to pay regular price? Would a passholder be required to be present at the gate? Or can I just buy them at my rate and link them to their account without problems?
> 
> I would not be with them at the gate, they'd be attending alone, as a couple. I'm taking a trip in Sept. They're going on an entirely separate trip in October. They don't think they want to do Not-So-Scary, I'm trying to talk them into it, as I enjoyed it immensely last year. SO... Just curious. Haha.


I think you can get up to 5 discounted tickets. I know I bought one for my sister who doesn't have an AP. It's about a $5 saving.


----------



## RJstanis

The details for the party including characters (sort of) have been announced/posted!


----------



## RJstanis

http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


----------



## kizmet311

Whoa, they've listed Moana...does this mean it's true?

I am seriously concerned about our BBB appointment causing us to miss out on Moana.  It's at 5:15 and we won't be able to get in line for her until we're done with that.  Maybe I could have my husband stand in line for Moana while we do BBB and then switch out with him?


----------



## RJstanis

Moana stuck out to me too. That should make tons happy.


----------



## vinotinto

RJstanis said:


> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm


Is this site reliable? I wasn't planning on any character meets, but if Moana is there my DD will say it's a "must-do."


----------



## pjtoadie

vinotinto said:


> Is this site reliable? I wasn't planning on any character meets, but if Moana is there my DD will say it's a "must-do."



Yeah WDW Magic is pretty reliable. I'm still waiting to see the actual map and info from KTP in regards to official meet and greets.


----------



## Texans_loyal

AHHHH MOANA WILL BE AT THE PARTY! GET OUT OF MY WAY KIDS!


----------



## LadyRayado

pjtoadie said:


> Yeah WDW Magic is pretty reliable. I'm still waiting to see the actual map and info from KTP in regards to official meet and greets.



KtP has added Moana to the Character Locator.


----------



## pjtoadie

LadyRayado said:


> KtP has added Moana to the Character Locator.



I haven't looked in awhile...nice!


----------



## Cluelyss

doggydoc said:


> I assume if arriving at 4 or earlier for the party that we would have to make our way back outside the park in order to get the headless horseman magic shot? Also assume there wouldn't be an issue getting back in as long as we have our wristbands?


Party magic shots don't begin until after 7.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Ok character list & trick or treat locations have been revealed! 
http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm
_*Also Moana has been officially confirmed!*_


----------



## Miss Monorail 1971

My dd has changed her mind again and wants to be Pua so this Moana thing is awesome. We were planning on not meeting characters because the last party we went to (MVMCP) was mostly spent in line to see sandy clause. We missed so much of the things we wanted to do. But I guess we will need to make an exception now.


----------



## pjtoadie

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Ok character list & trick or treat locations have been revealed!
> http://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mick...lloween-party-nights-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm
> _*Also Moana has been officially confirmed!*_



Officially confirmed as in Disney announced it or just what you read from WDW Magic? I'm not implying that they're unreliable as I replied to someone else that they are pretty reliable but if it hasn't been officially announced by Disney I'm not going to think its quite set in stone just yet.


----------



## mickey1968

FoxC63 said:


> Where?  Did you experience this?  What characters went where?


Sorry, I have been lucky enough to never have a rained out party. I was going on what I had read for previous parties.


----------



## kizmet311

So, how does everyone think Moana will affect party plans for those that have her as a MUST for M&G?  My musts for the party are BTY parade and Hallowishes, doing some trick or treating, Hocus Pocus, and now, meeting Moana.  If stepD and DH want, they can go ride rides while we TOT and wait in line for Moana.  I'm thinking that I pretty much have to cancel my BOG ADR during the party now.  I really wanted a shot of DD in her Belle ballgown with Beast, but I'm not even sure she will do it and I'm surely not going to miss Moana for a "chance" that she will be willing to meet the Beast.  I just wonder how long we will have to stand in line.  I might have to see if DH is willing to stand in line starting at 4:00 while we do BBB and hopefully he can explain to those in front of and behind him that he will be stepping out of line so DD and I can get in line for Moana.  Even if we just join him in line, he and I would not be taking pics with Moana, we would just let DD do that.

We have BBB at 5:15/5:30 then I'm thinking we're going to have to go straight to meeting Moana and try to get a spot for Hallowishes and the late parade and squeeze in TOT and do HP at midnight.  DD really wants to meet Jasmine, but I'm hoping we can take care of that at Epcot the first day and then maybe Jasmine will also be at Cindy's for breakfast.  Rapunzel is her other top princess, but we have a FP for that the same day as the MNSSHP.


----------



## Gillbob316

Just for the sake of asking: Is Moana still meeting anywhere else? One of the resorts perhaps? I know she was at Hollywood Studios, but they replaced her with Star-Lord, just curious if this is the only way to meet her for the moment.


----------



## pjtoadie

kizmet311 said:


> So, how does everyone think Moana will affect party plans for those that have her as a MUST for M&G?  My musts for the party are BTY parade and Hallowishes, doing some trick or treating, Hocus Pocus, and now, meeting Moana.  If stepD and DH want, they can go ride rides while we TOT and wait in line for Moana.  I'm thinking that I pretty much have to cancel my BOG ADR during the party now.  I really wanted a shot of DD in her Belle ballgown with Beast, but I'm not even sure she will do it and I'm surely not going to miss Moana for a "chance" that she will be willing to meet the Beast.  I just wonder how long we will have to stand in line.  I might have to see if DH is willing to stand in line starting at 4:00 while we do BBB and hopefully he can explain to those in front of and behind him that he will be stepping out of line so DD and I can get in line for Moana.  Even if we just join him in line, he and I would not be taking pics with Moana, we would just let DD do that.
> 
> We have BBB at 5:15/5:30 then I'm thinking we're going to have to go straight to meeting Moana and try to get a spot for Hallowishes and the late parade and squeeze in TOT and do HP at midnight.  DD really wants to meet Jasmine, but I'm hoping we can take care of that at Epcot the first day and then maybe Jasmine will also be at Cindy's for breakfast.  Rapunzel is her other top princess, but we have a FP for that the same day as the MNSSHP.



I could be totally wrong here but I don't think Moana will have near the impact as Jack/Sally and the Seven Dwarfs will have. Not saying she won't have a long wait but I don't think she'll be a must see for everyone.


----------



## pjtoadie

FWIW...I was just chatting on Twitter with Kenny the Pirate in regards to Moana being officially confirmed and he said that Disney doesn't officially confirm any character so we'll all know for sure tomorrow.

If I was a betting man I'd say that she'll be there but I guess you never know....


----------



## lok1sgrl

QueenGsMama said:


> Save some of that merch for me! 6 days now



25 days here! So excited. We're going to the party on the 22nd and 24th!


----------



## Roxyfire

I'm not one to really dress up in a costume but I wanted to wear something festive. I was thinking of picking up this dress to wear to the party. I'll probably wear some cropped leggings or bike shorts underneath for comfort. Does it look festive enough? 

edit: oops it linked the pineapple style, I was thinking the Bats one!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not one to really dress up in a costume but I wanted to wear something festive. I was thinking of picking up this dress to wear to the party. I'll probably wear some cropped leggings or bike shorts underneath for comfort. Does it look festive enough?
> 
> edit: oops it linked the pineapple style, I was thinking the Bats one!


Super cute!!!  If you got the new light up bat mickey ears at Disney that would look so awesome with it!


----------



## missangelalexis

Gillbob316 said:


> Just for the sake of asking: Is Moana still meeting anywhere else? One of the resorts perhaps? I know she was at Hollywood Studios, but they replaced her with Star-Lord, just curious if this is the only way to meet her for the moment.



She doesn't currently meet anywhere else.


----------



## Bex258

pjtoadie said:


> I could be totally wrong here but I don't think Moana will have near the impact as Jack/Sally and the Seven Dwarfs will have. Not saying she won't have a long wait but I don't think she'll be a must see for everyone.



I was going to treat her like a Jack and Sally M&G seeing as she doesn't meet normally anymore but I am hoping the line will not be as bad as that. Will have to wait and see what the first parties are like.


----------



## pjtoadie

Bex258 said:


> I was going to treat her like a Jack and Sally M&G seeing as she doesn't meet normally anymore but I am hoping the line will not be as bad as that. Will have to wait and see what the first parties are like.



Great idea! When are you going? I'll be there on 9/1 and I'll for sure report back on my experiences.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

That's a first. Unless I'm mistaken (and I did get very little sleep) I don't see any characters subtracted from last year and I see two additions: Moana and Eric.


----------



## Bex258

pjtoadie said:


> Great idea! When are you going? I'll be there on 9/1 and I'll for sure report back on my experiences.




Not till 24th and 26th of Sept I have the worst case scenario in my head so that if she turns out to be busy I won't be so disappointed. I'm meeting Jack and Sally on the 24th and then 26th I haven't finalised who I'm meeting yet.

That would be great we need all the info we can get , I hope she's only a 20-30 minute wait. I don't know what it was like when she was meeting in Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Roxyfire

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Super cute!!!  If you got the new light up bat mickey ears at Disney that would look so awesome with it!



Sounds like a good plan to me! I hope they sell them on the app soon so I can get that 20% off before it ends.


----------



## lovingeire

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It would probably look better in the dark versus daylight. But you can probably still get it done.



I think they probably look better when dark since they have them all demonstrated in the dark.  Plus, some aren't available till dark.  Now i have to add those in to my plans!  The lantern is too cute ! but in general I'm a sucker for special MagicShots!


----------



## SureAsLiz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's a first. Unless I'm mistaken (and I did get very little sleep) I don't see any characters subtracted from last year and I see two additions: Moana and Eric.



If the list is complete, missing this year is Jafar, Tink, Snow, Merida, and Buzz which puts us down 1 (adding Moana, Anastasia/Drizella, Eric)

ETA - down 1 character but 2 meets (4 separate meets in 2016 to 2 new meets [with Eric added to an already existing location]).


----------



## pjtoadie

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's a first. Unless I'm mistaken (and I did get very little sleep) I don't see any characters subtracted from last year and I see two additions: Moana and Eric.



Like I posted a little bit ago per Kenny the Pirate there won't be any official confirmation from Disney so we all won't know until tomorrow. The list is probably right but with Disney you never know lol.


----------



## monorailrabbit

I'm so excited about Moana!! We met her in DLR last year and loved it!! Am I the only one excited when it says "Belle and friends"? Any chance we'd get like Lumiere? I would probably die! I forgot they did away with the villains meets, I think we were at the last party that had the villains. Are all the characters in fun Halloween garb? Or just some of them? Either way - can't wait!!!


----------



## teeveejunkee

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's a first. Unless I'm mistaken (and I did get very little sleep) I don't see any characters subtracted from last year and I see two additions: Moana and Eric.


I totally missed that Eric will be there.  Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## pjtoadie

I just want it to be tomorrow night already! Then we'll all know for sure about the characters that'll be there etc. It's hard to get excited about something when you know it could have just been a rumor. I wish Disney would make official confirmations on characters.


----------



## Bex258

teeveejunkee said:


> I totally missed that Eric will be there.  Thanks for pointing that out!



I was like oh cool...oh wait I'm seeing at the breakfast . Id rather have Prince Naveen and Prince Charming or even Prince Phillip. (Could not fit 1900 Park Fare in and I'm trying to think of how to make the Tiana riverboat party would work in my schedule but I'm already a little over budget as it is).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

pjtoadie said:


> Like I posted a little bit ago per Kenny the Pirate there won't be any official confirmation from Disney so we all won't know until tomorrow. The list is probably right but with Disney you never know lol.



I realize that, thank you. But these lists have always been spot on before.


----------



## yulilin3

I made it into the disney parks blog meetup for tomorrow  so excited


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SureAsLiz said:


> If the list is complete, missing this year is Jafar, Tink, Snow, Merida, and Buzz which puts us down 1 (adding Moana, Anastasia/Drizella, Eric)
> 
> ETA - down 1 character but 2 meets (4 separate meets in 2016 to 2 new meets [with Eric added to an already existing location]).



Hmm, I didn't even notice some of those were missing since they meet in the daytime. But Jafar is definitely a reduction. They really do seem to be taking away all the villains from the Halloween party, don't they?



monorailrabbit said:


> I'm so excited about Moana!! We met her in DLR last year and loved it!! Am I the only one excited when it says "Belle and friends"? Any chance we'd get like Lumiere? I would probably die! I forgot they did away with the villains meets, I think we were at the last party that had the villains. Are all the characters in fun Halloween garb? Or just some of them? Either way - can't wait!!!



I think it's Belle and Gaston. Not really a friend, but whatever.


----------



## Bex258

yulilin3 said:


> I made it into the disney parks blog meetup for tomorrow  so excited




OOooh I'm sure you'll have a great time, can't wait to hear about it! (When you get a chance).


----------



## Cluelyss

Didn't see this posted yet....plaza viewing for Hallowishes now available
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> Tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> I feel like a Guinea pig going to the first party.
> Are we just to assume that trick or treat trails are in the same location as last year's?


Ok guinea pig don't leave anything out tell us everything!!!! Enjoy yourself n have fun.


----------



## sheila14

SureAsLiz said:


> If the list is complete, missing this year is Jafar, Tink, Snow, Merida, and Buzz which puts us down 1 (adding Moana, Anastasia/Drizella, Eric)
> 
> ETA - down 1 character but 2 meets (4 separate meets in 2016 to 2 new meets [with Eric added to an already existing location]).


And less candy stops


----------



## Lesley Wake

Cluelyss said:


> Didn't see this posted yet....plaza viewing for Hallowishes now available
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


Wow-hadn't seen that either! I went ahead and booked...will decide now if it's worth it or not!


----------



## Cluelyss

Lesley Wake said:


> Wow-hadn't seen that either! I went ahead and booked...will decide now if it's worth it or not!


I've done it twice for HEA and it's totally with it. Hallowishes is my absolute favorite fireworks display, so doubly worth it, IMO!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Cluelyss said:


> I've done it twice for HEA and it's totally with it. Hallowishes is my absolute favorite fireworks display, so doubly worth it, IMO!


Yeah, we have it booked for HEA (actually the next night!)! I think we may overload on sweets, with this plus the other special offerings! 

Can you tell if its a 5-day cancellation, or 24-hours? I hope other people post photos/reviews before we have to make the decision or not (going Sept 12).


----------



## SureAsLiz

sheila14 said:


> And less candy stops



It looks like we are down 2 regular stations (Frontierland). There have been a few other swaps but it's the same net for each land.
The two allergy locations aren't listed yet, but they didn't have a marker on last years map either

With the map below, we are only down 1 treat station in Tomorrowland


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Anxiously awaiting news from tomorrow.  I'm thrilled if it is accurate that Moana will be there.  It definitely changes our plans as we will treat her as our #1 priority to meet.  But I am bummed if it's true that Jafar won't be there.  We've never met him and he was the character I was most excited to meet.


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> Didn't see this posted yet....plaza viewing for Hallowishes now available
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/



Thanks.  I guess not offered tomorrow, sadly for me.  (the terrace one is sold out, not that I wanted the terrace view anyhow)


----------



## pjtoadie

The official map is out!











I love how the magic shots are listed on the map. 

http://www.kennythepirate.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


----------



## Cluelyss

Lesley Wake said:


> Yeah, we have it booked for HEA (actually the next night!)! I think we may overload on sweets, with this plus the other special offerings!
> 
> Can you tell if its a 5-day cancellation, or 24-hours? I hope other people post photos/reviews before we have to make the decision or not (going Sept 12).


LOL, ours are back to back nights as well!

My email confirmation says five day cancellation policy.


----------



## Disco_Punk

Got our tickets earlier this month. 58 days and counting!!!


----------



## doggydoc

Cluelyss said:


> Didn't see this posted yet....plaza viewing for Hallowishes now available
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/



I have the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party booked, any advantage of one over the other?


----------



## FoxC63

kizmet311 said:


> So, how does everyone think Moana will affect party plans for those that have her as a MUST for M&G?



It will depend on what time she comes out too.  Not all characters come out at 7pm or better yet on time.... Jack Sparrow


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Was just thinking...if I could only go to Disney World for one day a year for the rest of my life, I think I would pick the MNSSHP. I do really love the castle lights at Christmas...so maybe if they could do the castle Christmas lights for Halloween I would be completely satisfied.


----------



## Disfan454

Got our tickets for 10/17. This is our first Disney party.


----------



## monorailrabbit

Maggie'sMom said:


> Anxiously awaiting news from tomorrow.  I'm thrilled if it is accurate that Moana will be there.  It definitely changes our plans as we will treat her as our #1 priority to meet.  But I am bummed if it's true that Jafar won't be there.  We've never met him and he was the character I was most excited to meet.



Same! Last time we were there for MNSSHP was in 2013 - that's when the villains still did the "mingle" after the stage show - Maleficent was our priority (especially since I was dressed as Fauna) but we ended up meeting almost all of them! The one villain we missed that we were bummed about was Jafar. I especially wanted to meet him this year since we got a new boss at work that no one likes and his "code name" is Jafar!


----------



## Regan117

This just popped up - a plaza garden version of the dessert party ($55 adults, $32 kids).


----------



## Lesley Wake

doggydoc said:


> I have the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party booked, any advantage of one over the other?



Plaza is $20 cheaper and better view of fireworks. Terrace may let you remain seated (though based on past years eviews, that is not guaranteed).


----------



## ArielRae

Anyone know or think that they may have the hidden trick or treat spots on the smoking path between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland? This will be our first year for the Halloween party and have read about these stops.


----------



## anomamatt

doggydoc said:


> I have the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party booked, any advantage of one over the other?



The garden has better viewing and is cheaper.  But the terrace offers seating and better for adverse weather (rain).


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> It will depend on what time she comes out too.  Not all characters come out at 7pm or better yet on time.... Jack Sparrow



I'm still deciding on whether to meet him, if he's late...I don't have time for that . I'm also thinking of not bothering with Belle and Gaston I don't know if I'd be happy just to get a picture with Beast in my Belle costume seeing as Gaston doesn't see Belle in the yellow dress in the film and I could always try to meet provincial Belle at Epcot. I had my 2nd party as more of a take in and enjoy version so I don't want to plan too much. I think I'd rather have a picture of me as Belle with that Haunted mansion lantern. I do want to get a toy Pua so he may be in my backpack for the party and I'll meet Moana because that would be awesome.



monorailrabbit said:


> Same! Last time we were there for MNSSHP was in 2013 - that's when the villains still did the "mingle" after the stage show - Maleficent was our priority (especially since I was dressed as Fauna) but we ended up meeting almost all of them! The one villain we missed that we were bummed about was Jafar. I especially wanted to meet him this year since we got a new boss at work that no one likes and his "code name" is Jafar!



I met Jafar at DLP he was at the Café Mickey's dinner (they had such a random mix of characters). He made me kneel to get an autograph and I had to kiss is (plastic) hand .


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> I'm still deciding on whether to meet him, if he's late...I don't have time for that . I'm also thinking of not bothering with Belle and Gaston I don't know if I'd be happy just to get a picture with Beast in my Belle costume seeing as Gaston doesn't see Belle in the yellow dress in the film and I could always try to meet provincial Belle at Epcot. I had my 2nd party as more of a take in and enjoy version so I don't want to plan too much. I think I'd rather have a picture of me as Belle with that Haunted mansion lantern. I do want to get a toy Pua so he may be in my backpack for the party and I'll meet Moana because that would be awesome.
> 
> I met Jafar at DLP he was at the Café Mickey's dinner (they had such a random mix of characters). He made me kneel to get an autograph and I had to kiss is (plastic) hand .



Kenny the Pirate has Tweedles & Queen of Hearts listed!  Thanks @OhioStateBuckeye  one more just one more!

Glad to see Mona is on the list for those interested.  Anastasia & Drizella are a hoot but aren't they part of a character meal?


----------



## Disfan454

How much are the "special treats" usually? Anyone know?


----------



## FoxC63

Disfan454 said:


> How much are the "special treats" usually? Anyone know?



I don't.  I was hoping those who purchase would please report back.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> In looking at the lineup I didn't see Tweedles or Queen of Hearts is there another page to that post!?!!
> 
> Glad to see Mona is on the list for those interested.  Anastasia & Drizella are a hoot but aren't they part of a character meal?



Or Mad Hatter and Alice?  

Yes you can that's the 1900 Park Fare dinner with Lady Tremaine (subject to change) and I thought the sisters had a meet on normal park hours too.


----------



## CMNJ

Bex258 said:


> Or Mad Hatter and Alice?
> 
> Yes you can that's the 1900 Park Fare dinner with Lady Tremaine (subject to change) and I thought the sisters had a meet on normal park hours too.


Yes the step sisters often meet during the day at the castle wall in fantasyland-often they switch off with fairy godmother
On rare occasions I've seen two of Cinderella's mice there as well.


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> Or Mad Hatter and Alice?
> 
> *Yes you can that's the 1900 Park Fare dinner with Lady Tremaine (subject to change) and I thought the sisters had a meet on normal park hours too.*



It says Alice & Friends but that could be the Mad Hatter, Rabbit ... clarity, transparency.

This I know, I was being well... not sarcastic hmmm what's the word?  Oh yeah, poignant!


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> It says Alice & Friends but that could be the Mad Hatter, Rabbit ... clarity, transparency.
> 
> This I know, I was being well... not sarcastic hmmm what's the word?  Oh yeah, poignant!




Oh yeah, I missed that. Ah ok, it's been a long day


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> In looking at the lineup I didn't see Tweedles or Queen of Hearts is there another page to that post!?!!
> 
> Glad to see Mona is on the list for those interested.  Anastasia & Drizella are a hoot but aren't they part of a character meal?


Oh no, those are our costumes this year!! They better be the "and friends"!!!!


----------



## TandDandE

Texans_loyal said:


> working advantage is selling discounted MNSSHP tickets for select dates in September. has anyone purchased from them before?



I hadn't in the past, but I'm thinking doing it for this year. $5 off per ticket is a nice treat.
Does anyone know if there is any disadvantage to buying through them? 

We're planning on going to the party on 9/17.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> In looking at the lineup I didn't see Tweedles or Queen of Hearts is there another page to that post!?!!
> 
> Glad to see Mona is on the list for those interested.  Anastasia & Drizella are a hoot but aren't they part of a character meal?



Kenny has the Tweedles and the Queen of Hearts listed on his fb post.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Kenny has the Tweedles and the Queen of Hearts listed on his fb post.



Whewwww!!!!   I do not have his site on my "favorites" so THANK YOU!!!! 

@Cluelyss I think we're saved!

EDIT:  I'll correct my post! Did I mention THANK YOU!!!


----------



## lindsayjs

I can't believe tomorrow is party day! I can't wait to see pics and hear reports! It's all making me just that much more excited for my trip


----------



## lovingeire

I am so excited for tomorrow's reports to start rolling in!  Have so much fun everyone going tomorrow and this first week!


----------



## mesaboy2

ArielRae said:


> Anyone know or think that they may have the hidden trick or treat spots on the smoking path between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland? This will be our first year for the Halloween party and have read about these stops.



According to the 2017 party map, it appears not.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> According to the 2017 party map, it appears not.



2017 party map?  Can you post a pic?

Found it Thanks!


----------



## mesaboy2

All too easy.    Another prominent Disney fan site posted one in the past few hours.  Easy enough to find with Google.


----------



## monique5

@FoxC63 - Post #1 received several updates today!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> @FoxC63 - Post #1 received several updates today!



Copy cat!


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> 2017 party map?  Can you post a pic?
> 
> Found it Thanks!



I think I posted the map before it was updated on Post #1. Yes I want a cookie


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> I think I posted the map before it was updated on Post #1. Yes I want a cookie



Here you go buddy!


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> The official map is out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the magic shots are listed on the map.
> 
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/


Love the map but sad to see no Peeps this year


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Here you go buddy!
> View attachment 264370



Yes!! Thank you


----------



## sheila14

lovingeire said:


> I am so excited for tomorrow's reports to start rolling in!  Have so much fun everyone going tomorrow and this first week!


I will have iPad glued to hand starting 4pm


----------



## Travelgrrl

FoxC63 said:


> Kenny the Pirate has Tweedles & Queen of Hearts listed!



Wasn't planning to meet characters, but I'll be Tweedle Dee at our 2nd party, so now I hope to meet them!


----------



## FoxC63

Travelgrrl said:


> Wasn't planning to meet characters, but I'll be Tweedle Dee at our 2nd party, so now I hope to meet them!



Lines will build so plan accordingly!


----------



## monique5

pjtoadie said:


> I think I posted the map before it was updated on Post #1. Yes I want a cookie



Yep. That pesky thing called work with delayed me.


----------



## FoxC63

@kizmet311   asks "Does the MDX give wait times for characters during MNSSHP?"


----------



## monique5

Travelgrrl said:


> Wasn't planning to meet characters, but I'll be Tweedle Dee at our 2nd party, so now I hope to meet them!



The Tweedles and the Queen of Hearts was an awesome meet. DD was dressed as the Red Queen & that interaction was so amazing. DH was Mad Hatter and I was Alice, that had a different kind of reaction, but still awesome. We were 3rd in line for set. Not long at all.



FoxC63 said:


> Lines will build so plan accordingly!



Yes. Knowing is half the battle. KtP had posted about sets and location and how it worked, and others reported back. Then we had THE MAP of all MAPS last year too. So meeting characters was awesome and pretty efficient. Met Alice & mad Hatter too, different lines. So many PP did not know about the meets, and many did not know exact locations and when characters leave for breaks there are no noticeable lines/holding places, unless PP waiting, then when no characters around PP didn't know what was going on and would just leave.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Love the map but sad to see no Peeps this year



I know it wasn't listed on that website but looking at the map they do show Orange Mickey's at Splash Mountain & Dock to Tom Sawyer Island (where the peeps are). 


EDIT:  Oh yeah @monique5 get a typing!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> The Tweedles and the Queen of Hearts was an awesome meet. DD was dressed as the Red Queen & that interaction was so amazing. DH was Mad Hatter and I was Alice, that had a different kind of reaction, but still awesome. We were 3rd in line for set. Not long at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Knowing is half the battle. KtP had posted about sets and location and how it worked, and others reported back. Then we had THE MAP of all MAPS last year too. So meeting characters was awesome and pretty efficient. Met Alice & mad Hatter too, different lines. So many PP did not know about the meets, and many did not know exact locations and when characters leave for breaks there are no noticeable lines/holding places, unless PP waiting, then when no characters around PP didn't know what was going on and would just leave.



Wow!  I really feel for the first few party goers and if this happens to anyone else.


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> Yep. That pesky thing called work with delayed me.
> 
> View attachment 264374



WOW!!! You made these?!  AMAZING!  Are they for school or were you thinking about me?


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!!! You made these?!  AMAZING!  Are they for school or were you thinking about me?



Wishing I had one to eat. I order cookies like those. But yes, was thinking of you!


----------



## pjtoadie

monique5 said:


> Yep. That pesky thing called work with delayed me.
> 
> View attachment 264374




I get 4 cookies?! Lol don't mind me I just feel good when I provide info to this thread


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> @kizmet311   asks "Does the MDX give wait times for characters during MNSSHP?"



Not for any of the special ones, not in the past, no.


----------



## LCoulter

I don't see the Cadaver Dans listed in the entertainment.....Do you think they will be there this year?


----------



## Felicis

Ooooh, I am getting excited! Can't wait to hear back from our first party goers. Anyone else feel a bit like a nervous mother bird, waiting for her fledglings to return after their first flight? Only me? Oh well...

We weren't thinking of any character meets, but now Moana is going to be there, that might be the one we do queue for!


----------



## FoxC63

LCoulter said:


> I don't see the Cadaver Dans listed in the entertainment.....Do you think they will be there this year?



They are listed on WDW official site and [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]here[/URL]

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/cadaver-dans/


----------



## smallworldnh

lovingeire said:


> I am so excited for tomorrow's reports to start rolling in!  Have so much fun everyone going tomorrow and this first week!


Let us know what the treats are this year too, please!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Cannot wait to hear all about the first party!


----------



## Capang

Looking forward to all of the party reports later tonight! Have fun all of you that will be there!


----------



## Lynne G

Woot!  Yay!  First party is tongiht!  Have a great day all the not so scary DISers going.


----------



## Disneylover99

I tried to sleep in today so I'd be ready for tonight, but I woke up at 6am and couldn't get back to sleep. 
Oh well. Time to party!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HausofDisney

So excited to get info about the first party tonight!!


----------



## brnrss34

Everyone going tonight have a great time!! And thx for reporting back!!


----------



## Communicore1991

Ah the beginning of my favorite time at the world has begun. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## LadyRayado

Cluelyss said:


> Didn't see this posted yet....plaza viewing for Hallowishes now available
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/



Oh darn this! I cancelled the Terrace one because of the view and was all proud of my decision to save money. But I can't turn down Plaza view - so I booked it for our second party!

Can't wait to see the reports come in tonight - I need to know Captain Jack's meet times! It's my son's one and only request.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Everyone going tonight - have a fabulous time!! Can't wait to hear reviews. Going next year and will be aiming to buy tickets the day they are released for at least one night (I think I might be pushing it trying to get DH to go twice but will keep trying to persuade him lol!).


----------



## Stormeyes

So, during normal hours, the Mickey in the Town Square talks and wears his typical tux.

During the party, starting at 7PM I was told, he switches into his Halloween costume. But does he still talk? It would be neat for Halloween Mickey to actually say Happy Birthday to my husband when we meet him.


----------



## lindsayjs

Happy 1st party day! I hope you all have an amazing time! 

Oh and report back soon!


----------



## shm_helene

FoxC63 said:


> Park tickets or party tickets?


Sorry, school just started! Party tickets.  Maybe that isn't what they were talking about and I misunderstood.


----------



## CMNJ

Stormeyes said:


> So, during normal hours, the Mickey in the Town Square talks and wears his typical tux.
> 
> During the party, starting at 7PM I was told, he switches into his Halloween costume. But does he still talk? It would be neat for Halloween Mickey to actually say Happy Birthday to my husband when we meet him.


If I recall correctly yes he does talk


----------



## shm_helene

So, other than on here, where do people read trip reports?


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Signed up last minute to go to the party on Tuesday! I'm so excited.


----------



## neverenoughtime

anomamatt said:


> The garden has better viewing and is cheaper.  But the terrace offers seating and better for adverse weather (rain).



So does the plaza have seating or not?  Trying to decide which dessert party would be better(Two adults and one 4 year old)


----------



## LadyRayado

neverenoughtime said:


> So does the plaza have seating or not?  Trying to decide which dessert party would be better(Two adults and one 4 year old)



You sit on the ground in the Plaza Gardens. I've read the view is much better through because it's straight on. It's also less crowded than the rest of the hub because it's blocked off.


----------



## shm_helene

LadyRayado said:


> You sit on the ground in the Plaza Gardens. I've read the view is much better through because it's straight on. It's also less crowded than the rest of the hub because it's blocked off.



So, the advice has always been to sit in that area in front of Casey's, I'm assuming this now means that that area is officially out?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Woohoo 1st MNSSHP day!!!  I'm excited to read everyone's reports! Have a great time!!!


----------



## yoda22

Roxyfire said:


> I'm not one to really dress up in a costume but I wanted to wear something festive. I was thinking of picking up this dress to wear to the party. I'll probably wear some cropped leggings or bike shorts underneath for comfort. Does it look festive enough?
> 
> edit: oops it linked the pineapple style, I was thinking the Bats one!


I love the bat dress! And it looks comfy and light weight, perfect for the party.


----------



## FoxC63

Stormeyes said:


> So, during normal hours, the Mickey in the Town Square talks and wears his typical tux.
> 
> During the party, starting at 7PM I was told, he switches into his Halloween costume. But does he still talk? It would be neat for Halloween Mickey to actually say Happy Birthday to my husband when we meet him.



Yes he does!


----------



## Cluelyss

shm_helene said:


> So, the advice has always been to sit in that area in front of Casey's, I'm assuming this now means that that area is officially out?


No, Casey's garden will still be open. The dessert party only uses the Plaza garden. But since both were open in the past, I suspect Casey's side will be doubly crowded now.

ETA: The HEA dessert party only uses the Plaza side. Assume this will be the same?


----------



## Cluelyss

LadyRayado said:


> You sit on the ground in the Plaza Gardens. I've read the view is much better through because it's straight on. It's also less crowded than the rest of the hub because it's blocked off.


And to add, there IS seating on the terrace during the dessert potion. You're just on a different level than those with terrace viewing, who will stay at their tables for the show.


----------



## MissMaryQC

Happy first party day!!

Hope everyone going has a blast!!


----------



## Roxyfire

yoda22 said:


> I love the bat dress! And it looks comfy and light weight, perfect for the party.



Hopefully so! I'm on the chubby side so comfort is definitely key!


----------



## Stormeyes

FoxC63 said:


> Yes he does!


Sweeeeeet. That'll be the first stop of the night!


----------



## sunshine1

Hope everyone has a blast tonight.

I wonder if Moana will take the heat off of the other 'rare' character wait times  - like 7 dwarfs.

Be interesting to know.


----------



## pjtoadie

What are the lines usually like for Mickey during the party? As of now we're slated to go before 7pm but I would rather do it when he's in his Halloween costume.


----------



## clc22

If I book the plaza view dessert party, can you and does it make sense to stay there for the 10:45 Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular and the 11:15 parade?


----------



## Travelgrrl

Our party of 17 on 9/24 were able to make FP's today for that date, and our first priority was Mickey at Town Square, as we all have matching 'Vintage Mouseketeer' costumes. I'm only in charge of making FP for 4 people for that party - and wouldn't you know, Mickey was completely sold out that afternoon. Zero availability, for 1 or for 4.

I placed the only TWO FP it would let me make (4-5 and 5-6) for other attractions, and we'll just have to hope that 17 of us can make it in the standby line from 4-4:45, leaving us enough time to dash to the waning minutes of our first FP.

I love Disney, I love the Halloween party. But this week has been a drag, with Disney CMs accidentally deleting my 91 year old mother's magic band from 2014, and being unable to retrieve it; CMs accidentally deleting my nephew's profile and 2nd MNSSHP ticket from my profile (I was the purchaser); and now the hassle with FPs. I actually found it easier to do back in 2014, and then could easily get 3 FPs from 4-7.  

No wonder I'm spending the main theme park days of this trip at Universal, not Disney. I'm quite looking forward to just picking what ride we want to go on, when we want. I've been through no FastPass at Disney to paper FP to electronic FP+ and it just keeps getting more of a hassle.

Just a little sad today. I know when we get to our two MNSSHPs I will be extremely happy and excited!


----------



## MommaGinger

Hi.  I am curious what the proper "etiquette" is for holding a spot on line for a child at MNSSHP for a character.  Is it appropriate for me to hold a spot for my daughter on line to meet Moana while she goes and hits a few of the trick or treating spots?  Thank you.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

MommaGinger said:


> Hi.  I am curious what the proper "etiquette" is for holding a spot on line for a child at MNSSHP for a character.  Is it appropriate for me to hold a spot for my daughter on line to meet Moana while she goes and hits a few of the trick or treating spots?  Thank you.



I don't have a problem with that, and I know there are quite a few people who do just that.  My DD and I might be switching off while we are waiting for Moana.  

There is a difference between saving a spot for a child or two, and saving a spot and having 20 family members join you at the last minute.  And the latter would definitely make some people angry.


----------



## MommaGinger

Maggie'sMom said:


> I don't have a problem with that, and I know there are quite a few people who do just that.  My DD and I might be switching off while we are waiting for Moana.
> 
> There is a difference between saving a spot for a child or two, and saving a spot and having 20 family members join you at the last minute.  And the latter would definitely make some people angry.



Thank you.  It would not have a problem with it either. It is just my DD, DH and myself.  Moana is the only reason we are getting party tickets (don't judge me) and I will wait as long as necessary for her to be able to see her but I would also like her to be able to go trick or treating if possible.  We were going to do Epcot in the morning then go back to the hotel for a rest then go back to the party once they start letting people in and wait for Moana.  Thank you again for your response.


----------



## FoxC63

MommaGinger said:


> Hi.  I am curious what the proper "etiquette" is for holding a spot on line for a child at MNSSHP for a character.  Is it appropriate for me to hold a spot for my daughter on line to meet Moana while she goes and hits a few of the trick or treating spots?  Thank you.



It's perfectly fine but you do need to let the people around you know what's going on.  Have fun!


----------



## FoxC63

Maggie'sMom said:


> There is a difference between saving a spot for a child or two, and saving a spot and having 20 family members join you at the last minute.  And the latter would definitely make some people angry.



THIS!!!  Yep, big problem and with CM's too.


----------



## MommaGinger

FoxC63 said:


> It's perfectly fine but you do need to let the people around you know what's going on.  Have fun!


Thank you.  I certainly will.


----------



## MommaGinger

FoxC63 said:


> THIS!!!  Yep, big problem and with CM's too.


That we would never do.  I am a rule follower by nature and that would drive me crazy also.  I just figured since it is only my DD meeting Moana it does not effect anyone else's wait time.


----------



## pjtoadie

pjtoadie said:


> What are the lines usually like for Mickey during the party? As of now we're slated to go before 7pm but I would rather do it when he's in his Halloween costume.



Anyone know?


----------



## kizmet311

Maggie'sMom said:


> I don't have a problem with that, and I know there are quite a few people who do just that.  My DD and I might be switching off while we are waiting for Moana.
> 
> There is a difference between saving a spot for a child or two, and saving a spot and having 20 family members join you at the last minute.  And the latter would definitely make some people angry.



I am hoping to do the same thing, depending on how long the wait is because we have a 5:15 BBB appointment for my daughter that could run long if the boutique is running behind.  Moana is the only character we will probably be trying to meet that night and even if myself or DH holds the spot in line, only my DD and maybe my stepD if she is interested would actually be getting pics/autographs with Moana.

When I was scheduling BBB 180 days out, I didn't think about getting a backup appointment prior to our Cindy's breakfast ADR.  I just thought about doing BBB before the Halloween party so she would be all dolled up for the party.  I wish I had planned ahead and had that backup reservation, because I would let her do BBB and get all dolled up as Belle fro Cindy's and would just let her go as Moana for MNSSHP.  I'm already contemplating a quick change out of her Belle dress into either her Moana shirt and shorts or her Moana costume (which she already has).  Her hair and face would still be "princess", but we'll see how it goes.  I don't think I want her to miss out on BBB even if she ends up dressed as Belle in her Moana picture.  Maybe she could bring her stuffed Pua for the picture, lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

pjtoadie said:


> What are the lines usually like for Mickey during the party? As of now we're slated to go before 7pm but I would rather do it when he's in his Halloween costume.


We've met him later in the night at both MNSSHP and MVMCP with minimal waits.


----------



## brookmey

For all those who are attending MNSSHP tonight, have lots of fun!  We're landlocked for the next few days thanks to Hurricane Harvey, so I'll be glued to twitter and instagram to hear all about the party!


----------



## Cluelyss

clc22 said:


> If I book the plaza view dessert party, can you and does it make sense to stay there for the 10:45 Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular and the 11:15 parade?


I'm sure you could stay there for HP, but just know that the area ceases to be reserved after the fireworks. But I did this for OUAT after HEA just last week, and the area was nearly empty. I do think you'd want to be a bit closer to the castle for HP, though, but if the hub is too crowded, the garden may be a nice alternative. 

As for the parade, you would not have a view of it all from there. Though you may be able to quickly move into an open spot on Main Street, if you can find one.


----------



## pjtoadie

Cluelyss said:


> We've met him later in the night at both MNSSHP and MVMCP with minimal waits.



Thank you! We'll probably just wait and go later in the night.


----------



## sheila14

monique5 said:


> The Tweedles and the Queen of Hearts was an awesome meet. DD was dressed as the Red Queen & that interaction was so amazing. DH was Mad Hatter and I was Alice, that had a different kind of reaction, but still awesome. We were 3rd in line for set. Not long at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Knowing is half the battle. KtP had posted about sets and location and how it worked, and others reported back. Then we had THE MAP of all MAPS last year too. So meeting characters was awesome and pretty efficient. Met Alice & mad Hatter too, different lines. So many PP did not know about the meets, and many did not know exact locations and when characters leave for breaks there are no noticeable lines/holding places, unless PP waiting, then when no characters around PP didn't know what was going on and would just leave.


Hopefully we will get another map of all maps!!!  In having this special map, at least we knew where the characters were going to be.


----------



## anomamatt

We are at beach club. Kids and wife napping to increase party staying power tonight (still will be an early night for us). But I wanted to mention, anyone on the fence about the Halloween in room celebration. It's amazing. So much cool stuff, light years better than the Christmas one. We had it delivered while eating lunch today...  a giant (36"?) plush Mickey!  And an amazing led candelabra (hat is actually metal). Tons of other stuff. And yummy candy!

Sure it's expensive but the look on my kids faces...  though We do this almost every trip and now they expect a gift from Mickey to appear in the room.

Anyway, I thought the big Christmas celebration was a bit weak, but the Halloween one is amazing!!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> I know it wasn't listed on that website but looking at the map they do show Orange Mickey's at Splash Mountain & Dock to Tom Sawyer Island (where the peeps are).
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Oh yeah @monique5 get a typing!


What are orange Mickey's??


----------



## dreamseeker9

I have some questions as I'm planning our visit to MNSSHP for Friday, Oct. 20th:

- Is MNSSHP merchandise out before 7:00 PM? 
- Does the party merch run out as the evening goes on?
- I will have a 7-year old princess with me, her first time at MK (and our only MK visit this trip), and she wants to meet Ariel and princesses. Since these are 'regular' park characters, will these lines typically be shorter than other character lines?
- How early do we need to stake out a spot for the fireworks?
- How early do we need to stake out a spot for the 11:15 PM parade if we want to watch from Frontierland, so we can fit in more rides after the parade?
- Since the last Villain Spectacular show is at midnight, I'm guessing we won't be hurried out of the park? And that resort buses will run at least until 1:00 AM?

Thank you! This is a very helpful thread. Looking forward to reading party reports soon!


----------



## sheila14

anomamatt said:


> We are at beach club. Kids and wife napping to increase party staying power tonight (still will be an early night for us). But I wanted to mention, anyone on the fence about the Halloween in room celebration. It's amazing. So much cool stuff, light years better than the Christmas one. We had it delivered while eating lunch today...  a giant (36"?) plush Mickey!  And an amazing led candelabra (hat is actually metal). Tons of other stuff. And yummy candy!
> 
> Sure it's expensive but the look on my kids faces...  though We do this almost every trip and now they expect a gift from Mickey to appear in the room.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the big Christmas celebration was a bit weak, but the Halloween one is amazing!!


I was thinking of ordering me one of these in room celebrations just to keep me happy!!  It is expensive but when celebrating a special moment in Disney is worth going that extra mile.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> What are orange Mickey's??



If you look at the map you'll see Mickey Heads that are Orange.  Those are where you go Trick or Treating.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  I really feel for the first few party goers and if this happens to anyone else.


I would hate to be one of the first party goers!!  At least those who are going late in October, like myself, we can plan according to those who said what to do and what not to do.  We can get a better game plan.  However, please report back the Werthers style candy.  When I went last year, Oct 18 party, I received no Werthers candy so not sure if they ran out or it was at a special treat spot I may have missed.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!!! You made these?!  AMAZING!  Are they for school or were you thinking about me?


FoxC63 is gonna mail each of us one: enter your address here!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> What are orange Mickey's??



These ones...


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> If you look at the map you'll see Mickey Heads that are Orange.  Those are where you go Trick or Treating.


I thought maybe they were going to pass out orange peeps shaped as Mickey's head, hahahaha


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I would hate to be one of the first party goers!!  At least those who are going late in October, like myself, we can plan according to those who said what to do and what not to do.  We can get a better game plan.  However, please report back the Werthers style candy.  When I went last year, Oct 18 party, I received no Werthers candy so not sure if they ran out or it was at a special treat spot I may have missed.



They only offered the sugar free versions to those with Allergy issues.


----------



## missangelalexis

dreamseeker9 said:


> I have some questions as I'm planning our visit to MNSSHP for Friday, Oct. 20th:
> 
> - Is MNSSHP merchandise out before 7:00 PM?
> - Does the party merch run out as the evening goes on?
> - I will have a 7-year old princess with me, her first time at MK (and our only MK visit this trip), and she wants to meet Ariel and princesses. Since these are 'regular' park characters, will these lines typically be shorter than other character lines?
> - How early do we need to stake out a spot for the fireworks?
> - How early do we need to stake out a spot for the 11:15 PM parade if we want to watch from Frontierland, so we can fit in more rides after the parade?
> - Since the last Villain Spectacular show is at midnight, I'm guessing we won't be hurried out of the park? And that resort buses will run at least until 1:00 AM?
> 
> Thank you! This is a very helpful thread. Looking forward to reading party reports soon!



I do think the merchandise comes out before 7pm, you just need to show your wristband in order to purchase.

Lines for Ariel this year may be longer than usual since she will be meeting with Eric and in her green dress. 

You will not be rushed out of the park after the castle show! You won't be able to go to other parts of the park, but you can definitely take your time on Main Street.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I thought maybe they were going to pass out orange peeps shaped as Mickey's head, hahahaha



Drink much?!   Just kidding!!!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> FoxC63 is gonna mail each of us one: enter your address here!!!!



I actually spat out my coffee when I read this!  You rascal!


----------



## anomamatt

sheila14 said:


> I was thinking of ordering me one of these in room celebrations just to keep me happy!!  It is expensive but when celebrating a special moment in Disney is worth going that extra mile.



Yeah, this one is great. In addition to what I mentioned before, The blanket is super soft, two nice pillowcases and a really nice "floor basket" container thing. Treats include candy corn, gummy worms, pretzels big bag, big box of taffy, funfetti. And the door banner is also really cool.

I'm really impressed with it. I'm going to email my "thumbs up" and gently suggest they revisit the cihristmas/holiday one....


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Drink much?!   Just kidding!!!


No I do not drink but I have 49 days until I am down there for my vacation.  I had a blast last year and now that I have followed this thread, I have learned so much valuable information that will make a difference in what I do for my 2 parties coming up.  My only problem is trying to figure out how to get in line for Jack and Sally since I will be in the park on Thursday before the party starts.  I am hoping there will be a very nice person in front or behind me that WILL save my spot so I can run and get my party band and then get back in line.


----------



## mickey1968

sheila14 said:


> I would hate to be one of the first party goers!!  At least those who are going late in October, like myself, we can plan according to those who said what to do and what not to do.  We can get a better game plan.  However, please report back the Werthers style candy.  When I went last year, Oct 18 party, I received no Werthers candy so not sure if they ran out or it was at a special treat spot I may have missed.


I don't think they did Werthers or Peeps last year. I didn't get either one.


----------



## Roxyfire

mickey1968 said:


> I don't think they did Werthers or Peeps last year. I didn't get either one.



Peeps were there, I want to say somewhere near Splash Mountain. I remember going all the way over for it and being disappointed it was just peeps!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> No I do not drink but I have 49 days until I am down there for my vacation.  I had a blast last year and now that I have followed this thread, I have learned so much valuable information that will make a difference in what I do for my 2 parties coming up.  My only problem is trying to figure out how to get in line for Jack and Sally since I will be in the park on Thursday before the party starts.  I am hoping there will be a very nice person in front or behind me that WILL save my spot so I can run and get my party band and then get back in line.



Are you going by yourself?


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> I don't think they did Werthers or Peeps last year. I didn't get either one.



Yes, they did.  People posted about the green peeps and Werthers were only avail at the allergy friendly location.


----------



## monique5

anomamatt said:


> We are at beach club. Kids and wife napping to increase party staying power tonight (still will be an early night for us). But I wanted to mention, anyone on the fence about the Halloween in room celebration. It's amazing. So much cool stuff, light years better than the Christmas one. We had it delivered while eating lunch today...  a giant (36"?) plush Mickey!  And an amazing led candelabra (hat is actually metal). Tons of other stuff. And yummy candy!
> 
> Sure it's expensive but the look on my kids faces...  though We do this almost every trip and now they expect a gift from Mickey to appear in the room.
> 
> Anyway, I thought the big Christmas celebration was a bit weak, but the Halloween one is amazing!!



DD loved the Halloween In-Room Celebration last year and the blanket is super soft.


----------



## rak1225

Does anybody have any details on Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and the Halloween specials?  We will be there on the 7th and I cannot seem to get anyone to send me the brochure and if there are any Halloween specials.  We will be going to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party that night and I'd like to save some money by bringing my own dress, but would like to know if they will have special things for Halloween and if there are any discounts for chase card holders.  Has anyone done Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique that can tell me what to expect?

Also, has anyone done the dessert package?

Thank you!!


----------



## monique5

rak1225 said:


> Does anybody have any details on Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and the Halloween specials?  We will be there on the 7th and I cannot seem to get anyone to send me the brochure and if there are any Halloween specials.  We will be going to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween party that night and I'd like to save some money by bringing my own dress, but would like to know if they will have special things for Halloween and if there are any discounts for chase card holders.  Has anyone done Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique that can tell me what to expect?
> 
> Also, has anyone done the dessert package?
> 
> Thank you!!



No actual specials like discount, but have an Halloween Minnie Mouse Costume. 

PP have done dessert parties in past, but if referring to how they will go/work this year, you will need to wait until PP post live reports. New 1st parade time this year, no parade viewing this year, added Plaza Garden Viewing this year, where PP sat there last year for fireworks. So lots of changes.


----------



## monique5

1 hour until 1st party! Did guests enter at 4pm? Can't wait until PP post about tonight's party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sheila14 said:


> No I do not drink but I have 49 days until I am down there for my vacation.  I had a blast last year and now that I have followed this thread, I have learned so much valuable information that will make a difference in what I do for my 2 parties coming up.  My only problem is trying to figure out how to get in line for Jack and Sally since I will be in the park on Thursday before the party starts.  I am hoping there will be a very nice person in front or behind me that WILL save my spot so I can run and get my party band and then get back in line.




People don't really line up much earlier than 4 for Jack and Sally. If you were at one of the in park locations to pick up your wrist band 10 minutes before 4 I think you would be fine.

But yeah, make friends with the people near you in line. I have no problem saving spots if someone needs to go to the bathroom or get a snack or drink.


----------



## FoxC63

It's a bit warm there but it should feel much better later on!
86° now, feels like 96° drops to 76° and humidity is at 70%


----------



## rak1225

monique5 said:


> No actual specials like discount, but have an Halloween Minnie Mouse Costume.
> 
> PP have done dessert parties in past, but if referring to how they will go/work this year, you will need to wait until PP post live reports. New 1st parade time this year, no parade viewing this year, added Plaza Garden Viewing this year, where PP sat there last year for fireworks. So lots of changes.




Thank you!!

Do you any details on the packages offered?  I tried looking for a thread...


----------



## pjtoadie

monique5 said:


> 1 hour until 1st party! Did guest enter at 4pm? Can't wait until PP post about tonight's party.



Yes guests can enter at 4pm if they want to.


----------



## Bex258

sheila14 said:


> No I do not drink but I have 49 days until I am down there for my vacation.  I had a blast last year and now that I have followed this thread, I have learned so much valuable information that will make a difference in what I do for my 2 parties coming up.  My only problem is trying to figure out how to get in line for Jack and Sally since I will be in the park on Thursday before the party starts.  I am hoping there will be a very nice person in front or behind me that WILL save my spot so I can run and get my party band and then get back in line.





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> People don't really line up much earlier than 4 for Jack and Sally. If you were at one of the in park locations to pick up your wrist band 10 minutes before 4 I think you would be fine.
> 
> But yeah, make friends with the people near you in line. I have no problem saving spots if someone needs to go to the bathroom or get a snack or drink.



I'm in the park before the party on my visit. I plan to be ready to grab a wristband and head to Jack and Sally as close to 4pm as possible. I plan a bathroom break and a snack purchase just before my wristband too.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> Yes guests can enter at 4pm if they want to.



Not necessarily, last year guest were allowed in at 3:45.  I think @monique5 is wondering if they are going to be let in at 4pm


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Not necessarily, last year guest were allowed in at 3:45.  I think @monique5 is wondering if they are going to be let in at 4pm



I read it wrong, gotcha.


----------



## monique5

pjtoadie said:


> Yes guests can enter at 4pm if they want to.



Are you there?


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Are you going by yourself?


Yes, my oldest has clinicals for her NP program and the youngest doesn't trust anyone to watch her 2 dogs even though she works at a vet hospital!!! I have been going to Disney for the past few years and recently got addicted to now only going at Halloween time. To just have some mommie time away from everything is a great vacation for me.  Between my first job 3/12's, my second job being a clinical professor for an ADN nursing program, and my third job being a clinical/academic instructor for an LPN program near where I live.  SO this will be a WELL deserved vacation!!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Yes, my oldest has clinicals for her NP program and the youngest doesn't trust anyone to watch her 2 dogs even though she works at a vet hospital!!! I have been going to Disney for the past few years and recently got addicted to now only going at Halloween time. To just have some mommie time away from everything is a great vacation for me.  Between my first job 3/12's, my second job being a clinical professor for an ADN nursing program, and my third job being a clinical/academic instructor for an LPN program near where I live.  SO this will be a WELL deserved vacation!!



Guests will work with you.  You will not have an issue.


----------



## pjtoadie

monique5 said:


> Are you there?



No I read your post wrong. My bad. I'm going next Friday


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Guests will work with you.  You will not have an issue.


I hope so.  I plan on meeting pooh and gang on Tuesday and on Thursday I want Jack and Sally. Saying my prayers!!


----------



## Dracarys

anomamatt said:


> Yeah, this one is great. In addition to what I mentioned before, The blanket is super soft, two nice pillowcases and a really nice "floor basket" container thing. Treats include candy corn, gummy worms, pretzels big bag, big box of taffy, funfetti. And the door banner is also really cool.
> 
> I'm really impressed with it. I'm going to email my "thumbs up" and gently suggest they revisit the cihristmas/holiday one....


I've been considering doing the in-room celebration. How do you do it for multiple kids? Or do you just say Mickey left a gift for all of us to share? Also, how do you get the stuff home? Does it take up a lot of room? Or do you mail it home?


----------



## pjtoadie

Kenny the Pirate arrived at MK 20 minutes ago. I'm hoping he tweets about the whole 4pm entry thing.


----------



## VillainFavs

pjtoadie said:


> Kenny the Pirate arrived at MK 20 minutes ago. I'm hoping he tweets about the whole 4pm entry thing.


. What is his name on twitter so I can follow?


----------



## Bex258

VillainFavs said:


> . What is his name on twitter so I can follow?


 @thepiratekenny

Edit:- if you look at one of the commets from his parking tweet someone posted a pic of himself in line ready to get into MK in the event entrance turnstile.


----------



## sheila14

Bex258 said:


> @thepiratekenny
> 
> Edit:- if you look at one of the commets from his parking tweet someone posted a pic of himself in line ready to get into MK in the event entrance turnstile.


I cannot find this pic


----------



## pjtoadie

sheila14 said:


> I cannot find this pic



https://twitter.com/mjgranger1/status/901166666368811010


----------



## Lesley Wake

I decided to keep the Hallowishes dessert party with Plaza Garden viewing. Now I'm debating whether or not to tell my sister. She's not a crazy dessert person, but I think she'll like it (especially since I'm paying). When I booked I didn't put another name for the guest, so she won't see it on her MDE (she has a separate account but they are linked). So do I: 
1) Tell her now
2) Tell her the day of, so she isn't too full for the desserts
3) Tell her as we walk up to Tomorrowland Terrace? 

I'm horrible at keeping secrets/surprises though...


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> https://twitter.com/mjgranger1/status/901166666368811010


Thank you


----------



## MsPyro

Lesley Wake said:


> I decided to keep the Hallowishes dessert party with Plaza Garden viewing. Now I'm debating whether or not to tell my sister. She's not a crazy dessert person, but I think she'll like it (especially since I'm paying). When I booked I didn't put another name for the guest, so she won't see it on her MDE (she has a separate account but they are linked). So do I:
> 1) Tell her now
> 2) Tell her the day of, so she isn't too full for the desserts
> 3) Tell her as we walk up to Tomorrowland Terrace?
> 
> I'm horrible at keeping secrets/surprises though...



2! What an awesome surprise!


----------



## pjtoadie

sheila14 said:


> Thank you



You're welcome! It's looking like guests will be allowed in at 4pm so that's a sigh of relief!


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> You're welcome! It's looking like guests will be allowed in at 4pm so that's a sigh of relief!


I have park tickets along with party tickets on the same day so I plan on getting in early and scooping things out.  I am staying at WL and only need to change into my black shorts and Halloween t-shirt so it will not take me long to head back to MK.


----------



## pjtoadie

sheila14 said:


> I have park tickets along with party tickets on the same day so I plan on getting in early and scooping things out.  I am staying at WL and only need to change into my black shorts and Halloween t-shirt so it will not take me long to head back to MK.



Nice! When are you going? I'll be there on 9/1.


----------



## lovingeire

Am I the only one who just keeps refreshing the disboards, twitter and instagram looking for reports?????  I have issues!


----------



## Bex258

lovingeire said:


> Am I the only one who just keeps refreshing the disboards, twitter and instagram looking for reports?????  I have issues!



Yeah even Kenny has gone quiet.

Only info I'm getting is thanks to @FoxC63 at 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...y-in-the-making.3604086/page-42#post-58107902


----------



## lovingeire

Bex258 said:


> Yeah even Kenny has gone quiet.
> 
> Only info I'm getting is thanks to @FoxC63 at
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...y-in-the-making.3604086/page-42#post-58107902



Shoot, I haven't caught up on hers today!  I'll hop over there for my current dose of halloween party news!  it's weird everyone is so quiet!


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> it's weird everyone is so quiet!


Agreed!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Last year at this time I was giving reports to the DISboards. If I were there there'd be plenty of noise haha.


----------



## Ashmishgab

FoxC63 said:


> @Tk0021
> Found:  "We were first for pooh and friends. They were a few minutes late- came out about 7:05 Ish. We watched Queen of Hearts/Tweedles and then Alice and Hatter come out right at 7 and then a few minutes later Pooh and the gang came out." 2016 MNSSHP post #6212, page 311 by @DisneyLove2015
> Woot!  Hope this helps!





Tk0021 said:


> Thanks,  My wife had Mickey Halloween t shirts made for the adults in our group, so we will be wearing those. Just the DD are wearing costumes.  Well our arrival day is the 1 st so we are getting the hotel ( AKL) around 10 am hanging out there then headed to MK at 4:00. I am not sure what we plan to do at the party yet. The girls are into Alice and Wonderland right now. I see that they have a MG. Anyone know if that line is very long/what is a good time to meet them?  The shame of it is we were in EPCOT last year and Alice had no line and my girls we not interested at the time.



These were the characters we dressed up as last year so they were a priority for me to get pics with. Yes the line was long and I wish I had known to immediately go to the line for the queen and tweedles (they have a separate que) because we missed out on that M&G. We had waited for Queen & Tweedles but being that this was our first party I wanted to make sure that we would get a good spot for the parade so unfortunately we left the line. In retrospect I wish we would have stayed but DD was only 18 months and I wasn't sure if she would stay awake for the later parade. Alice and the Hatter interaction was fantastic though, and despite the long line it went fairly quick.


----------



## sheila14

pjtoadie said:


> Nice! When are you going? I'll be there on 9/1.


I will be there Oct 17 and Oct 19


----------



## Bex258

Either they are having so much fun or everyone is trying to use social media at the same time and its not happening. Maybe once people settle into meet and queues or the parade spot we shall hear more.


----------



## lovingeire

Saw this on Twitter re: Moana M&G:


----------



## sheila14

lovingeire said:


> Am I the only one who just keeps refreshing the disboards, twitter and instagram looking for reports?????  I have issues!


Same thing here!!! Wow what a sad life we have, hahahaha


----------



## Disneylover99

I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.



And we have someone on the scene!

I'm working late today so I'm all in on this thread.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.



have you see the popcorn buckets?


----------



## pjtoadie

lovingeire said:


> Shoot, I haven't caught up on hers today!  I'll hop over there for my current dose of halloween party news!  it's weird everyone is so quiet!



Maybe they're quiet cause they are having fun


----------



## pjtoadie

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.



I really hope the villain pins are still there on 9/1!


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Gah, its nearly 10pm here in Scotland so will be heading for my bed soon...will hear how everyone got on tomorrow.


----------



## xApril

Got here a little bit after 4:20 or so! Did the side path behind Main Street. Lots of photopass photographers with diff signs you can hold and such. Grabbed the bag and got the usual bag of free treats - snickers, skittles, fruit bar, etc. 

In line for Jack and Sally now. The photopass photographer said last he saw Sally was stitching up, so makes me wonder if she won't be out first set. It's now 5 and he's said they'd be out at 5 so we will see.


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.


I love my trading pins. Oh and don't forget about the Halloween lanyard also!!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> And we have someone on the scene!
> 
> I'm working late today so I'm all in on this thread.



You reported on the characters, any insight?


----------



## sheila14

xApril said:


> Got here a little bit after 4:20 or so! Did the side path behind Main Street. Lots of photopass photographers with diff signs you can hold and such. Grabbed the bag and got the usual bag of free treats - snickers, skittles, fruit bar, etc.
> 
> In line for Jack and Sally now. The photopass photographer said last he saw Sally was stitching up, so makes me wonder if she won't be out first set. It's now 5 and he's said they'd be out at 5 so we will see.


Was there anyone else in line when you got there??  Maybe I should try for them first when I come down and then do pooh and gang at a later time in the day,  decisions decisions what should I do??


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just an FYI, Kenny the pirate is doing a lot more updates on his fb than twitter.


----------



## xApril

sheila14 said:


> Was there anyone else in line when you got there??  Maybe I should try for them first when I come down and then do pooh and gang at a later time in the day,  decisions decisions what should I do??


Oh yeah, long line. 

There were three switchbacks and we got in line right before it went on the bridge towards Adventureland. 

They came out at 510.


----------



## Bex258

sheila14 said:


> Was there anyone else in line when you got there??  Maybe I should try for them first when I come down and then do pooh and gang at a later time in the day,  decisions decisions what should I do??



Jack and Sally first then Pooh and gang 100%



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just an FYI, Kenny the pirate is doing a lot more updates on his fb than twitter.



Oh poop, I don't have him on fb shall have to do that now. Thanks.


----------



## lovingeire

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.



That's a long line, but I hope you got your pins!



pjtoadie said:


> Maybe they're quiet cause they are having fun



Oh, I know why they might be quiet, but normally this is a time for standing in line so seemed a probable time to update, but they were probably getting bearings etc.



xApril said:


> Got here a little bit after 4:20 or so! Did the side path behind Main Street. Lots of photopass photographers with diff signs you can hold and such. Grabbed the bag and got the usual bag of free treats - snickers, skittles, fruit bar, etc.
> 
> In line for Jack and Sally now. The photopass photographer said last he saw Sally was stitching up, so makes me wonder if she won't be out first set. It's now 5 and he's said they'd be out at 5 so we will see.



Wow!  And there were 3 switchbacks at 4:20??????  What time did you line up to get in the park if you went in at 4?



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just an FYI, Kenny the pirate is doing a lot more updates on his fb than twitter.



Why don't I see anything on his FB?  Last post I see is about the candlelight processional???????


----------



## Bex258

lovingeire said:


> That's a long line, but I hope you got your pins!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know why they might be quiet, but normally this is a time for standing in line so seemed a probable time to update, but they were probably getting bearings etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  And there were 3 switchbacks at 4:20??????  What time did you line up to get in the park if you went in at 4?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I see anything on his FB?  Last post I see is about the candlelight processional???????



I was just about to say the same thing, is it in that group the pirate crew?


----------



## Amunet

FoxC63 said:


> have you see the popcorn buckets?



Are there new buckets for this year?


----------



## anomamatt

I'm sure plenty of other reports but no problem getting in at 4 with only party ticket. No problem with fast passes with only party ticket. We're on our 3rd FP already...  pretty low crowds even with non party people still here...


----------



## mousehockey37

5:22 pm and the M&G's have begun.... 

https://twitter.com/wdwmickeyhunter/status/901192819729195013


----------



## pjtoadie

lovingeire said:


> That's a long line, but I hope you got your pins!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know why they might be quiet, but normally this is a time for standing in line so seemed a probable time to update, but they were probably getting bearings etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  And there were 3 switchbacks at 4:20??????  What time did you line up to get in the park if you went in at 4?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I see anything on his FB?  Last post I see is about the candlelight processional???????



Yeah I was just messing around.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> I'm sure plenty of other reports but no problem getting in at 4 with only party ticket. No problem with fast passes with only party ticket. We're on our 3rd FP already...  pretty low crowds even with non party people still here...



have you seen the popcorn buckets?


----------



## anomamatt

FoxC63 said:


> have you seen the popcorn buckets?



No but have not looked. Where are they supposed to be?  I will report back.


----------



## pjtoadie

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just an FYI, Kenny the pirate is doing a lot more updates on his fb than twitter.



Does he have more that one FB acct? His public page doesn't have any updates today since arriving at the party.


----------



## pjtoadie

anomamatt said:


> No but have not looked. Where are they supposed to be?  I will report back.



Disney park blogs reported that there would be a special popcorn bucket.


----------



## sheila14

xApril said:


> Oh yeah, long line.
> 
> There were three switchbacks and we got in line right before it went on the bridge towards Adventureland.
> 
> They came out at 510.


That is one long line.  Maybe I should try for them on Thursday and get in line very very early. I have park tickets this day along with a party ticket so maybe I need to change my plans for Thursday.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> No but have not looked. Where are they supposed to be?  I will report back.



At any food cart!  Can't miss them!  Thanks!!!


----------



## lindsayjs

Some of The Dis crew are there as well @TheDIS on twitter


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Got in a few minutes before 4:00. Used our BTM fast passes at 4:30. Have one for SM at 5:15-6:15. Don't know what character lines look like - not really a priority for us. It's hotter than hades. Was sweating before we even really started moving. Went through the line on the side and they had an inflatable Welcome sign with m&ms and it deflated as we were walking through lol. Couldn't take a picture with it unfortunately. Excited about the candy and hoping to meet some characters, but don't plan on waiting in long lines for it.


----------



## lovingeire

pjtoadie said:


> Yeah I was just messing around.



LOL, I know!  I didn't mean to be snarky!  I'm just impatiently staring at the computer vs. all the people who are out actually having fun!  I may be a little jealous!  LOL!


----------



## lovingeire

M<3'sMickey said:


> Got in a few minutes before 4:00. Used our BTM fast passes at 4:30. Have one for SM at 5:15-6:15. Don't know what character lines look like - not really a priority for us. It's hotter than hades. Was sweating before we even really started moving. Went through the line on the side and they had an inflatable Welcome sign with m&ms and it deflated as we were walking through lol. Couldn't take a picture with it unfortunately. Excited about the candy and hoping to meet some characters, but don't plan on waiting in long lines for it.



What time did you line up to get in to the park?


----------



## xApril

lovingeire said:


> That's a long line, but I hope you got your pins!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know why they might be quiet, but normally this is a time for standing in line so seemed a probable time to update, but they were probably getting bearings etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  And there were 3 switchbacks at 4:20??????  What time did you line up to get in the park if you went in at 4?
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't I see anything on his FB?  Last post I see is about the candlelight processional???????


 
I got off work at 2 and we got stuck in i4 traffic and had to wait on the monorail awhile. Went to contempo cafe and walked over after that. Was no line to get in when we walked up.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> have you see the popcorn buckets?


No. Sorry. I haven't seen them. I'll look in a bit.


----------



## MissMaryQC

I'm not seeing any posts in FB from Kenny the Pirate...


----------



## Disneylover99

We got to MK at 3:30pm and used our AP 's to get in. Halloween ticket holders were let in before 4. Same set up as last year. Down the bypass for treat bag and magic shots. We headed for the pins. No Hocus Pocus merchandise available. Everything else seemed well stocked.


----------



## Bex258

MissMaryQC said:


> I'm not seeing any posts in FB from Kenny the Pirate...



You have to join the Pirate Crew

Not sure if you can copy info from there?

Did see a pic with a guy in the background who looks like he's dressed as the red mohawk lostboy from Hook.


----------



## mickey1968

sheila14 said:


> That is one long line.  Maybe I should try for them on Thursday and get in line very very early. I have park tickets this day along with a party ticket so maybe I need to change my plans for Thursday.


It will be just as long on Thursday. They are the top M&G for parties. You might try lining up during one of the parades when everybody else is watching the parade.


----------



## Mollymovacca

sunshine1 said:


> Hope everyone has a blast tonight.
> 
> I wonder if Moana will take the heat off of the other 'rare' character wait times  - like 7 dwarfs.
> 
> Be interesting to know.



When I heard she was going to be there, my immediate thought was... that's going to be one long line! I feel the Moana craze is still going pretty strong!


----------



## mickey1968

In previous years I have gone for two parties in one week and have devoted one party to nothing but M&Gs and the other to everything else. I usually manage to see the parade both nights from Frontierland and the fireworks but I never camp out.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

lovingeire said:


> What time did you line up to get in to the park?


Like 3:40ish? Went through bag check and metal detectors and waited a few minutes to scan our magic bands and get our wristbands. We also took a picture in front of the castle. We rode BTM and then pirates (no fast pass) and we're going to go on space mountain now.


----------



## sheila14

mickey1968 said:


> It will be just as long on Thursday. They are the top M&G for parties. You might try lining up during one of the parades when everybody else is watching the parade.


Good Idea, thank you


----------



## Bex258

I have to go I have to be up at 4am at its 11pm for me now.

The Pirate Crew on Kenny the Pirates FB have more updates inc Moana queue update and popcorn bucket. Have fun and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

Bex258 said:


> The Pirate Crew on Kenny the Pirates FB have more updates inc Moana queue update and popcorn bucket. Have fun and I'll catch up with you all tomorrow!


Link please?


----------



## Cluelyss

Bex258 said:


> I was just about to say the same thing, is it in that group the pirate crew?


Yes. 

Re: popcorn buckets, Kenny is reporting pumpkins now with Oogie Boogie coming in October.  Haven't seen any pictures though.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Here in line for Moana now, she's not out yet.


----------



## Mollymovacca

anomamatt said:


> Yeah, this one is great. In addition to what I mentioned before, The blanket is super soft, two nice pillowcases and a really nice "floor basket" container thing. Treats include candy corn, gummy worms, pretzels big bag, big box of taffy, funfetti. And the door banner is also really cool.
> 
> I'm really impressed with it. I'm going to email my "thumbs up" and gently suggest they revisit the cihristmas/holiday one....



Where do I go to look at this? I think my son would love it!!


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

King of Naboombu said:


> Here in line for Moana now, she's not out yet.


7 PM from what I've heard (next 45 minutes or so).


----------



## MissMaryQC

Bex258 said:


> You have to join the Pirate Crew
> 
> Not sure if you can copy info from there?
> 
> Did see a pic with a guy in the background who looks like he's dressed as the red mohawk lostboy from Hook.


n

Lost Boy w/a red Mohawk?? That's Ruffio from Hook!


----------



## FoxC63

King of Naboombu said:


> Here in line for Moana now, she's not out yet.



Can you post a pic of the line?  What time did you get there?


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Can you post a pic of the line?  What time did you get there?



Someone from the Pirate Crew said that the wait for Moana will be 90 minutes...wow!


----------



## King of Naboombu

CAst member told us 6:45 but also that she will not come out if thunder storms that are looming come near Adventureland.


----------



## Jgeauxmo

pjtoadie said:


> Someone from the Pirate Crew said that the wait for Moana will be 90 minutes...wow!


we re here and were just told it's 2.5 hours already the line starts in front of jungle cruise


----------



## King of Naboombu

FoxC63 said:


> Can you post a pic of the line?  What time did you get there?



Hard to see in pic but from where I am the line extended back to Jungle Skipper Canteen.


----------



## pjtoadie

Jgeauxmo said:


> we re here and were just told it's 2.5 hours already the line starts in front of jungle cruise



Whoa! When I checked a little while ago on FB it was 90 minutes.


----------



## mousehockey37

So in case anyone is wondering about what time you need to get in line for the rare characters at MNSSHP, this tweet sums it up...

Jack and Sally:
https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/901211843326337024

7 Dwarfs:
https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/901207216568623106

Pin Set Line... Yes, line for trading pins:
https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## pjtoadie

I heard the popcorn bucket is a pumpkin. Can anyone confirm.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> I heard the popcorn bucket is a pumpkin. Can anyone confirm.



I know right?  Post some pics!


----------



## FoxC63

mousehockey37 said:


> So in case anyone is wondering about what time you need to get in line for the rare characters at MNSSHP, this tweet sums it up...
> 
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/901211843326337024



This is an August party.  Doesn't happen every year so these vacationers are getting a real treat!


----------



## mousehockey37

FoxC63 said:


> This is an August party.  Doesn't happen every year so these vacationers are getting a real treat!



This is a hard ticket event.  No regular guests allowed.  These vacationers knew what they were doing/getting themselves into.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> I know right?  Post some pics!



Seriously lol. Someone on KTP's page on FB said they won't be released until 7pm.


----------



## CJK

Funny question. Can you SEE Jack & Sally without getting in line? I have no intention of waiting in line to meet them, but I'd love to catch a glimpse of them in person. Is that possible? I do this with the Seven Dwarfs and other characters, so wondered if this is possible. Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

mousehockey37 said:


> This is a hard ticket event.  No regular guests allowed.  These vacationers knew what they were doing/getting themselves into.



I know what this event is.  Halloween parties in August are not common.  Many had no clue as their packages and vacation plans were set in motion long before Disney actually released the dates.


----------



## lindsayjs

mousehockey37 said:


> This is a hard ticket event.  No regular guests allowed.  These vacationers knew what they were doing/getting themselves into.


I'm sure they knew, but it's still pretty cool that their late summer trip got to include the halloween party. I know I wouldn't have been banking on it if I booked that time of year.


----------



## mousehockey37

FoxC63 said:


> I know what this event is.  Halloween parties in August are not common.  Many had no clue as their packages and vacation plans were set in motion long before Disney actually released the dates.



Not common, but will be becoming the norm.  Just like F&W.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@CJK yes you can view them without getting in line. You can't get too close but you can definitely see them.


----------



## mousehockey37

lindsayjs said:


> I'm sure they knew, but it's still pretty cool that their late summer trip got to include the halloween party. I know I wouldn't have been banking on it if I booked that time of year.



Yeah, too early if you ask me.  Unofficial end to summer is Labor Day... Which is AFTER next week.  Then again, my local Big Lots! has Christmas stuff out already... Any event, it just doesn't feel like "fall" yet...


----------



## FoxC63

Someone reported it's raining!?   That's not good.


----------



## acln

Do we think we should think of this party like a sold out party? As far as wait times for characters and such, could I use tonight to judge how my 10/31 party will be or is this just first party of the year craziness?


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

FoxC63 said:


> Someone reported it's raining!? That's not good.


Whelp, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Farro

mousehockey37 said:


> So in case anyone is wondering about what time you need to get in line for the rare characters at MNSSHP, this tweet sums it up...
> 
> Jack and Sally:
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/901211843326337024
> 
> 7 Dwarfs:
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/901207216568623106
> 
> Pin Set Line... Yes, line for trading pins:
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash



Were they meeting before the party started?


----------



## King of Naboombu

Brief rain shower came through, has stopped for now.


----------



## mousehockey37

Farro said:


> Were they meeting before the party started?



Jack and Sally were.  First tweet I saw and posted was from 5:22pm.  Can't speak for others (I'm not there, just going off of what's on twitter).


----------



## mousehockey37

pjtoadie said:


> I heard the popcorn bucket is a pumpkin. Can anyone confirm.



This isn't the popcorn buckets but.... 

https://twitter.com/ThemeParkReview/status/901216906799140864


----------



## sheila14

Here is the problem, if I get off the computer now because of work in the morning, how many pages am I gonna have to get caught up on reading????


----------



## Lightsoutx12

Probably a silly question, but does anyone know if when the party start the "ghost host" comes over the intercom and the HM music plays? It happened last year right as the party started.


----------



## FoxC63

acln said:


> Do we think we should think of this party like a sold out party? As far as wait times for characters and such, could I use tonight to judge how my 10/31 party will be or is this just first party of the year craziness?



August madness.  We still have the Sept 24th party.


----------



## Farro

Lightsoutx12 said:


> Probably a silly question, but does anyone know if when the party start the "ghost host" comes over the intercom and the HM music plays? It happened last year right as the party started.



Did it in 2014, loved that part!


----------



## mousehockey37

Lightsoutx12 said:


> Probably a silly question, but does anyone know if when the party start the "ghost host" comes over the intercom and the HM music plays? It happened last year right as the party started.



Like this?

https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/901218519588753414


----------



## Lightsoutx12

Farro said:


> Did it in 2014, loved that part!



Right?? It sets the mood perfectly, I'm curious if they added the same touch this year!


----------



## Farro

mousehockey37 said:


> Like this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/901218519588753414



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightsoutx12

mousehockey37 said:


> Like this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/Blog_Mickey/status/901218519588753414



Yes!!! That is it!! SO happy, thank you so much!


----------



## mousehockey37

If you have twitter, just follow along with #MNSSHP or #NotSoScary.  That's where I'm pulling most of the info from.


----------



## mousehockey37

Ariel is meeting with Eric... 

https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Here is the problem, if I get off the computer now because of work in the morning, how many pages am I gonna have to get caught up on reading????



Just the first post.  Always!


----------



## mousehockey37

The line for trick or treating of all things:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## anomamatt

pjtoadie said:


> I heard the popcorn bucket is a pumpkin. Can anyone confirm.



I've been looking ans asking. and all I have seen is the old, standard bucket. No pumpkins so far. But I have not been near Main Street in a while.


----------



## anomamatt

Got poured on while riding mine train. Not fun. Trick or treating lines are crazy long. 15 mins for Pinocchio. Have waited 15 so far for philharmonic and almost half way there. Ugh. For a few pieces of candy. But my kids love it, the things we do...

We managed 6 FPs rides from 4-7. Not bad.


----------



## teeveejunkee

The MDE app lists Jafar in the characters list. If that's true I know some people will be happy since preliminary reports left him off the list.


----------



## mousehockey37

anomamatt said:


> I've been looking ans asking. and all I have seen is the old, standard bucket. No pumpkins so far. But I have not been near Main Street in a while.



Here's one of the buckets:https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## Farro

I don't like those buckets... This is the one we got in 2014 (Zero):


----------



## Amunet

Other bucket!

https://mobile.twitter.com/WDWNT/status/901226302266638341/photo/1


----------



## mousehockey37

Here it is.. Pumpkin popcorn bucket

https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## King of Naboombu

teeveejunkee said:


> The MDE app lists Jafar in the characters list. If that's true I know some people will be happy since preliminary reports left him off the list.



Yep, he is here...we saw Jafar come out, his line was not too bad.


----------



## pjtoadie

mousehockey37 said:


> Here it is.. Pumpkin popcorn bucket
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash




Here's the direct link:

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/901226534819725312


----------



## mousehockey37

King of Naboombu said:


> Yep, he is here...we saw Jafar come out, his line was not too bad.



I'd imagine if the word gets out that he's out, that "not too bad" line will be a bad line.


----------



## mousehockey37

Moana is apparently signing autographs.  That's gonna add some time onto the waits...


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

mousehockey37 said:


> Moana is apparently signing autographs.  That's gonna add some time onto the waits...


She is.


----------



## mousehockey37

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> She is.



That would be the last thing you think she'd be doing, but hey, if Disney wants you to wait in a line, Disney wants you to wait!


----------



## RedmonFamily

The DIS just tweeted the the jack desserts have SOLD OUT already!!


----------



## mousehockey37

RedmonFamily said:


> The DIS just tweeted the the jack desserts have SOLD OUT already!!



Ok, time to recap... Moana, Dwarfs, Jack&Sally all have extremely long waits, there's no Hocus Pocus merchandise and the Jack desserts are gone.  

Oh, and all the villains are coming out... basically if you looked at the release from elsewhere it said... "Alice and friends" "Jasmine and friends"... so "and friends" is seeming to mean villains...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Guys, just in case anyone cares, I have been adding all the posts from DISers that are there tonight and reporting to my multi quotes. At the end of the party I am going to post it so people don't have to comb back through pages for all the posts. Hopefully this will help someone.


----------



## pjtoadie

mousehockey37 said:


> Ok, time to recap... Moana, Dwarfs, Jack&Sally all have extremely long waits, there's no Hocus Pocus merchandise and the Jack desserts are gone.
> 
> Oh, and all the villains are coming out... basically if you looked at the release from elsewhere it said... "Alice and friends" "Jasmine and friends"... so "and friends" is seeming to mean villains...



Wait the villains are now friends with the heroes?! Mind blown!!!


----------



## mousehockey37

pjtoadie said:


> Wait the villains are now friends with the heroes?! Mind blown!!!



That was the language of the release on the other forum... So in a way, they were not "giving away" who was coming out, but so far Jafar and the Evil Queen are out... more than likely more to come...


----------



## mousehockey37

Heeeere's Jafar:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


----------



## RedmonFamily

mousehockey37 said:


> That was the language of the release on the other forum... So in a way, they were not "giving away" who was coming out, but so far Jafar and the Evil Queen are out... more than likely more to come...



Where did you see that the evil Queen is out? I can't find that


----------



## snowybelle

Is Snow White anywhere?


----------



## RedmonFamily

snowybelle said:


> Is Snow White anywhere?


No she is not been reported out


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Hmm, interesting. Just checked MDE and it doesn't even have all the characters listed. No Jack Sparrow or Jack and Sally or 7 Dwarves, and we know they are there.


----------



## mousehockey37

RedmonFamily said:


> Where did you see that the evil Queen is out? I can't find that



Twitter #NotSoScary

I saw it somewhere.... Trying to relocate it.


----------



## wenpop

Ok no, 45 minutes and the Jack desserts are sold out, Guess we will be getting them early....


----------



## mesaboy2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hmm, interesting. Just checked MDE and it doesn't even have all the characters listed. No Jack Sparrow or Jack and Sally or 7 Dwarves, and we know they are there.



I don't believe MDX has historically tracked party meets.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

!!!! According to Twitter they finally gave Goofy a costume instead of having him meet in his regular dare devil jumpsuit. He is a pirate!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@mesaboy2 But they do have some party exclusives listed on there right now, there is the Tarzan gang and Cruella and others.


----------



## mesaboy2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @mesaboy2 But they do have some party exclusives listed on there right now, there is the Tarzan gang and Cruella and others.



So it does.  I'm impressed Disney IT didn't melt.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Our Moana wait was exactly 2 hrs. Just got done...had arrived 35 min before she came out which was 6:45.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@mesaboy2  Don't get too excited, IT is back to their usual ways because it seems like maybe only half of the party characters are listed. I don't see Moana, 7 Dwarves, Jack Sparrow, Jack and Sally and probably others.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@King of Naboombu  That was an insane wait!!! Geez.


----------



## mousehockey37

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> !!!! According to Twitter they finally gave Goofy a costume instead of having him meet in his regular dare devil jumpsuit. He is a pirate!



We met Pirate Goofy inside the POTC area on a normal park day a few years back.  This Goofy isn't necessarily a "rare" one.


----------



## kizmet311

So, I really should have someone from my party stand in line for Moana ASAP when we get finished with our 7DMT FP (window starts at 4:05).  DH and I will just have to switch off standing in line while the other one takes the girls to do other things.


----------



## pjtoadie

mousehockey37 said:


> That was the language of the release on the other forum... So in a way, they were not "giving away" who was coming out, but so far Jafar and the Evil Queen are out... more than likely more to come...



I know, I'm just having a little fun


----------



## mousehockey37

kizmet311 said:


> So, I really should have someone from my party stand in line ASAP when we get finished with our 7DMT FP (window starts at 4:05).  DH and I will just have to switch off standing in line while the other one takes the girls to do other things.



Basically.  These lines for the rare characters are insanely long and as you can see... it's eating up the party time like crazy.  You basically have to come to an understanding of what you're willing to give up.


----------



## kizmet311

King of Naboombu said:


> Our Moana wait was exactly 2 hrs. Just got done...had arrived 35 min before she came out which was 6:45.



So, the line for her starts around the Jungle Cruise?  Is that correct?


----------



## mousehockey37

pjtoadie said:


> I know, I'm just having a little fun



But yes, all friends now then...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So it is 8:30 on a party day and we have some odd wait times for rides:

25 minutes HM
40 minutes SDMT
110 minutes Big Thunder...I hope that is a typo.


----------



## kizmet311

mousehockey37 said:


> Basically.  These lines for the rare characters are insanely long and as you can see... it's eating up the party time like crazy.  You basically have to come to an understanding of what you're willing to give up.



I'll just have to talk to the people around me in line and hopefully they will understand that I don't want to make a 5yo wait for 2 hours.  I can stand in line while they grab QS dinner, then DH can stand in line while we do BBB, then DD and I can take our place in line once that is over.  All I know is BBB better not be running behind, because we gotta be in line for Moana before 6:45 and our appointment is at 5:30.  If the wait is still insanely long and we aren't near the front of the line, he can take them TOT while I wait some more.


----------



## mousehockey37

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it is 8:30 on a party day and we have some odd wait times for rides:
> 
> 25 minutes HM
> 40 minutes SDMT
> 110 minutes Big Thunder...I hope that is a typo.



Wait til after it gets dark... that HM time is going to skyrocket... It'll get even worse after the 1st parade is over.


----------



## mousehockey37

kizmet311 said:


> I'll just have to talk to the people around me in line and hopefully they will understand that I don't want to make a 5yo wait for 2 hours.  I can stand in line while they grab QS dinner, then DH can stand in line while we do BBB, then DD and I can take our place in line once that is over.  All I know is BBB better not be running behind, because we gotta be in line for Moana before 6:45 and our appointment is at 5:30.



Dare I say to reschedule BBB?  

The Disney folks are going to see the Moana line and possibly make changes.  Jack and Sally are a perfect example.  They're soo in demand that they had them start meeting well before the party starts.  If the fine folks at Disney wanted to, they could do the same with Moana.  Last thing you want is to be in that BBB appt and get a call from your hubby that she's out and the line is moving....


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Popcorn bucket is pumpkin Mickey. I don't have a picture. It's super cute, may have to get it lol. Lines for candy were crazy when the party first started but have died down now and easy to loop around and around to get more candy. Again, can't comment on character lines because we just walked by but we saw witch Minnie, princess daisy and pumpkin Donald (I think). Also so the queen of hearts with tweedle dee and dum, Ariel and Eric, belle in her blue village dress with gaston, and the seven dwarfs. The candy they're giving out is GOOD. At least I think it is. I've gotten peanut, peanut butter, crispy, pretzel, and regular m&ms, Twix, gummi lifesavers, dove chocolate, snickers peanut butter squares, snickers crispy squares, and I don't even know what else! So much good stuff!


----------



## missangelalexis

mousehockey37 said:


> Twitter #NotSoScary
> 
> I saw it somewhere.... Trying to relocate it.



Are you sure you don't mean Queen of Hearts? She's definitely out meeting.


----------



## JacknSally

M<3'sMickey said:


> Popcorn bucket is pumpkin Mickey. I don't have a picture. It's super cute, may have to get it lol. Lines for candy were crazy when the party first started but have died down now and easy to loop around and around to get more candy. Again, can't comment on character lines because we just walked by but we saw witch Minnie, princess daisy and pumpkin Donald (I think). Also so the queen of hearts with tweedle dee and dum, Ariel and Eric, belle in her blue village dress with gaston, and the seven dwarfs. The candy they're giving out is GOOD. At least I think it is. I've gotten peanut, peanut butter, crispy, pretzel, and regular m&ms, Twix, gummi lifesavers, dove chocolate, snickers peanut butter squares, snickers crispy squares, and I don't even know what else! So much good stuff!



*It's ADORABLE. I want one so badly, and I'm really bummed it'll be Oogie Boogie instead when we get  there in October. I love NBC but I'd much rather have the pumpkin Mickey!*

*There's also a Halloween design on the regular refillable bucket.*


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sheila14 said:


> Here is the problem, if I get off the computer now because of work in the morning, how many pages am I gonna have to get caught up on reading????



I was away for an hour and it grew 5 pages!


----------



## mousehockey37

missangelalexis said:


> Are you sure you don't mean Queen of Hearts? She's definitely out meeting.



What did I say... I did mean Queen of Hearts... if I said Evil Queen, I'm terribly sorry... they're all evil though... lol.


----------



## missangelalexis

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it is 8:30 on a party day and we have some odd wait times for rides:
> 
> 25 minutes HM
> 40 minutes SDMT
> 110 minutes Big Thunder...I hope that is a typo.



I've been seeing 10 mins for Big Thunder


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Hey everyone. 
I'm guessing these couple questiosn have been asked and answwered already but I've missed so much in the last few hours that I'd have to look through pages and pages at this point. 

-What time did they start letting people in?
-Was anyone's FP+ deleted as of today or is it all working like usual?


----------



## King of Naboombu

kizmet311 said:


> So, the line for her starts around the Jungle Cruise?  Is that correct?



Yes, the photo you take with her you can sort of see Jungle Cruise entrance in the background.


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't believe MDX has historically tracked party meets.


I believe it has historically shown locations, just not wait times.


----------



## kizmet311

mousehockey37 said:


> Dare I say to reschedule BBB?
> 
> The Disney folks are going to see the Moana line and possibly make changes.  Jack and Sally are a perfect example.  They're soo in demand that they had them start meeting well before the party starts.  If the fine folks at Disney wanted to, they could do the same with Moana.  Last thing you want is to be in that BBB appt and get a call from your hubby that she's out and the line is moving....



Sigh, that will be a tough decision.  There is zero availability at the MK BBB on 10/3 or 10/4.  If only I could have known in April what I know now, we would have done a PPO BBB before our Cindy's breakfast, but I thought it would be good to do before the MNSSHP.  I could try to do it at DS, but we weren't even planning to go there, so I would hate to go all the way there just for BBB.  I'll keep trying to move our MK BBB the closer it gets to our date or see if they change up the hours that Moana greets (although if they make it earlier, it would probably be even worse because we would be at the BBB when she starts meeting).  The DS BBB doesn't open early enough to do it before our CRT ADR, so I'm just not sure what to do.  This may be our only trip to WDW ever or at least for another 3-5 years or more.  My daughter loves getting dolled up, so I feel like BBB is a must, but Moana is a must too.


----------



## FoxC63

Lightsoutx12 said:


> Probably a silly question, but does anyone know if when the party start the "ghost host" comes over the intercom and the HM music plays? It happened last year right as the party started.



Yes. It happened tonight and it's at 7pm I believe.


----------



## smallworldnh

mousehockey37 said:


> Here it is.. Pumpkin popcorn bucket
> 
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash


Great pictures!!!  It looks like so much fun!


----------



## mickey1968

mesaboy2 said:


> I don't believe MDX has historically tracked party meets.


I dpn't think so either. Touring Plans lines app tracks ride times during parties but not meet and greets.


----------



## FoxC63

teeveejunkee said:


> The MDE app lists Jafar in the characters list. If that's true I know some people will be happy since preliminary reports left him off the list.



Hmm, I didn't change mine.


----------



## Mollymovacca

FoxC63 said:


> August madness.  We still have the Sept 24th party.



That's our main party and I'm so nervous!!


----------



## mesaboy2

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, not mine.



He is listed on mine by the Magic Carpets.


----------



## poetz

Disneylover99 said:


> We got to MK at 3:30pm and used our AP 's to get in. Halloween ticket holders were let in before 4. Same set up as last year. Down the bypass for treat bag and magic shots. We headed for the pins. No Hocus Pocus merchandise available. Everything else seemed well stocked.



Is the MNSSHP logo pin available at 4:00?  And is it in all the listed gift shops or just Star Traders, as noted on the map? I want to make sure I pick one up early at my party in October. 

I can live without the Jack dessert since it looks like that will sell out quickly- my diet will thank me - but I'll be disappointed if I miss out on the party pin.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> He is listed on mine by the Magic Carpets.



My Post still has him and he's also listed in the Character pdf I created


----------



## monique5

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Guys, just in case anyone cares, I have been adding all the posts from DISers that are there tonight and reporting to my multi quotes. At the end of the party I am going to post it so people don't have to comb back through pages for all the posts. Hopefully this will help someone.



Yes. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

Popcorn Bucket & Price


----------



## ssrox

monique5 said:


> Popcorn Bucket & Price
> View attachment 264605


That is the cutest thing I've seen all day! <3!!!!


----------



## pjtoadie

monique5 said:


> Popcorn Bucket & Price
> View attachment 264605



I heard that they will only be selling 200 of the popcorn buckets at each party...that's not a lot at all!


----------



## ssrox

Ah man.. You've all convinced me to add MNSSHP to our plans!!! This is awesome.


----------



## Disneylover99

poetz said:


> Is the MNSSHP logo pin available at 4:00?  And is it in all the listed gift shops or just Star Traders, as noted on the map? I want to make sure I pick one up early at my party in October.
> 
> I can live without the Jack dessert since it looks like that will sell out quickly- my diet will thank me - but I'll be disappointed if I miss out on the party pin.



We bought the MNSSHP pin at the Big Top. Everything was available to purchase just after 4. But I did not go to Star Traders. I remember going there last yeAr at 4:30 and being told they couldn't start selling MNSSHP merchandise til after 5pm. So we just headed to the Big Top right away this year. 

I just stopped by the Big Top about 20 minutes ago and there were zero lines and everything was still available.


----------



## Disneylover99

Currently in line for Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts

So thankful, the weather has been awesome!!!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Disneylover99 said:


> Currently in line for Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts
> 
> So thankful, the weather has been awesome!!!


Let us know how long it takes


----------



## lovingeire

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So it is 8:30 on a party day and we have some odd wait times for rides:
> 
> 25 minutes HM
> 40 minutes SDMT
> 110 minutes Big Thunder...I hope that is a typo.



Disclaimer: I'm NOT there tonight!

Times on TP Lines ap right now:

HM: 16 min
SDMT: 25 min
BTMR: 8 min
PP: 21 min
SM: 11 min
Town Square Mickey: 20 min


----------



## pjtoadie

lovingeire said:


> Disclaimer: I'm NOT there tonight!
> 
> Times on TP Lines ap right now:
> 
> HM: 16 min
> SDMT: 25 min
> BTMR: 8 min
> PP: 21 min
> SM: 11 min
> Town Square Mickey: 20 min




Boy if you really don't care about waiting in line for the rare characters or trick or treating it's perfect to go on rides!


----------



## TLovesDisney

Does anyone know if you can buy the Halloween Hocus Pocus magic band before the party starts??? How much are they??


----------



## CMNJ

I noticed MDE does have the party characters all listed tonight with meeting times noted for some of the ones that do sets then take longer breaks vs meeting pretty much continuously. 
The wait times listed for the rides seem to match TP app as well


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lovingeire said:


> Disclaimer: I'm NOT there tonight!
> 
> Times on TP Lines ap right now:
> 
> HM: 16 min
> SDMT: 25 min
> BTMR: 8 min
> PP: 21 min
> SM: 11 min
> Town Square Mickey: 20 min



That's exactly our plan. Rides and shows are our main priority then characters then candy. Hopefully we will get some magic shots and character photos towards the end of the night.


----------



## pjtoadie

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> That's exactly our plan. Rides and shows are our main priority then characters then candy. Hopefully we will get some magic shots and character photos towards the end of the night.



Exactly our plan too!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Currently in line for Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts
> 
> So thankful, the weather has been awesome!!!




How are the lines for characters now?  Do you think the August crowd just rushed for the characters?


----------



## pjtoadie

Funny Lotso story:

When my daughter and I met him two years ago he legit hugged my daughter for like 5 minutes and I was like ok what's going on lol. He had her face in his fur. Then when I went up to meet him he squeezed my hand as hard as he could. That devilish bear


----------



## Lesley Wake

We're people able to buy any of the specialty food items before 7?


----------



## pjtoadie

Lesley Wake said:


> We're people able to buy any of the specialty food items before 7?



I heard no they weren't from several people on Twitter.


----------



## King of Naboombu

Anyone report anything about the Descendants? Are they in the parade?


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

King of Naboombu said:


> Anyone report anything about the Descendants? Are they in the parade?


Nope. The Descendants are NOT, I repeat NOT, in the Boo to You Parade!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

IanDLBZF from MCMagic said:


> Nope. The Descendants are NOT, I repeat NOT, in the Boo to You Parade!



Not that I mind Descendants (see banner), or mind having them in the parade. Juuuuust don't replace any other element of the parade.


----------



## Jgeauxmo

acln said:


> Do we think we should think of this party like a sold out party? As far as wait times for characters and such, could I use tonight to judge how my 10/31 party will be or is this just first party of the year craziness?


I don think eh part feels nearly as packed as the Christmas one we attended last year every ride except Peter Pan was walk on the only thing that was packed was the hub


----------



## Farro

The wait times are awesome!!!!!!! Love it!!!!!!


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Saw Tarzan, Jane, and turk.


----------



## Disneylover99

Sarahraegraham said:


> Let us know how long it takes


Probably about 50 minutes. But they took a 20 minute break at one point, so it would have been 30 minutes.


----------



## FoxC63

Lesley Wake said:


> We're people able to buy any of the specialty food items before 7?





pjtoadie said:


> I heard no they weren't from several people on Twitter.



Yes.  SOME and they have sold out too.  I posted actual tweets I received including some from the DIS.  They're there when you have time to look for yourself or not.


----------



## wenpop

Now I am a little worried about having dinner plans at 5:30, seems like we will miss a lot of party time.... hmmmm I don't want to miss the cool desserts and pins.. I would hate for them to sell out before I get a chance....


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  SOME and they have sold out too.  I posted actual tweets I received including some from the DIS.  They're there when you have time to look for yourself or not.



The ones that said no must have been mistaken then? I'm not there so I have no idea.


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> How are the lines for characters now?  Do you think the August crowd just rushed for the characters?


I can't really judge. I always find the character lines long.


----------



## Farro

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  SOME and they have sold out too.  I posted actual tweets I received including some from the DIS.  They're there when you have time to look for yourself or not.



I think it's ridiculous they are selling out of the desserts! I mean, they have an idea of how many people will be there, let's be prepared Disney!!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Ugh. I jinxed myself earlier with the awesome weather comment. 
Raining now as I wait for the parade.​


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So I'm curious, when things like the special merchandise sell out do they sell out for good for the rest of the parties? Or is it JUST for THAT particular party? I really like the purple character shirt which is why I'm asking.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Did Hallowishes have projections?


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> The ones that said no must have been mistaken then? I'm not there so I have no idea.



Not all treats were exclusive  " *New treats offered all day, every day, beginning Aug. 25-Nov. 1"
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/*


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Ugh. I jinxed myself earlier with the awesome weather comment.
> Raining now as I wait for the parade.​



Did you try any of the desserts this year?


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Not all treats were exclusive  " *New treats offered all day, every day, beginning Aug. 25-Nov. 1"
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/*



Yep...I read that when it was first released ;-)


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So I'm curious, when things like the special merchandise sell out do they sell out for good for the rest of the parties? Or is it JUST for THAT particular party? I really like the purple character shirt which is why I'm asking.



Hmm, I want to say when it's gone it's gone, but at the same token I try to see it as a new year a new experience.  In earnest when we go in late Oct like the last week I expect to see all the LE Pins, Hocus Pocus and mainly anything that peeked my interest gone.  Sad I know, but been there done that!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, I want to say when it's gone it's gone, but at the same token I try to see it as a new year a new experience.  In earnest when we go in late Oct like the last week I expect to see all the LE Pins, Hocus Pocus and mainly anything that peeked my interest gone.  Sad I know, but been there done that!



I think I'd personally put a set number of items on a night. Seems more fair that way. I mean lots of cute things but some pique my interest more then others.


----------



## mickey1968

I generally go the week of Halloween including Halloween night and there always seem to be plenty of shirts, but the special pins may be down to only one or two choices. Those collectors sets though will be long gone by then. There will still be lots of cute Halloween merchandise, just not things that say MNSSHP 2017 on them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ok it's about midnight and I wanna go to sleep so here are all the quotes live from people at the party tonight:



lovingeire said:


> Saw this on Twitter re: Moana M&G:View attachment 264535





Disneylover99 said:


> I'm in line right now at The Big Top buying pins. We've waited 35 minutes so far.





xApril said:


> Got here a little bit after 4:20 or so! Did the side path behind Main Street. Lots of photopass photographers with diff signs you can hold and such. Grabbed the bag and got the usual bag of free treats - snickers, skittles, fruit bar, etc.
> 
> In line for Jack and Sally now. The photopass photographer said last he saw Sally was stitching up, so makes me wonder if she won't be out first set. It's now 5 and he's said they'd be out at 5 so we will see.





anomamatt said:


> I'm sure plenty of other reports but no problem getting in at 4 with only party ticket. No problem with fast passes with only party ticket. We're on our 3rd FP already...  pretty low crowds even with non party people still here...





mousehockey37 said:


> 5:22 pm and the M&G's have begun....
> 
> https://twitter.com/wdwmickeyhunter/status/901192819729195013





M<3'sMickey said:


> Got in a few minutes before 4:00. Used our BTM fast passes at 4:30. Have one for SM at 5:15-6:15. Don't know what character lines look like - not really a priority for us. It's hotter than hades. Was sweating before we even really started moving. Went through the line on the side and they had an inflatable Welcome sign with m&ms and it deflated as we were walking through lol. Couldn't take a picture with it unfortunately. Excited about the candy and hoping to meet some characters, but don't plan on waiting in long lines for it.





Disneylover99 said:


> We got to MK at 3:30pm and used our AP 's to get in. Halloween ticket holders were let in before 4. Same set up as last year. Down the bypass for treat bag and magic shots. We headed for the pins. No Hocus Pocus merchandise available. Everything else seemed well stocked.





M<3'sMickey said:


> Like 3:40ish? Went through bag check and metal detectors and waited a few minutes to scan our magic bands and get our wristbands. We also took a picture in front of the castle. We rode BTM and then pirates (no fast pass) and we're going to go on space mountain now.





Jgeauxmo said:


> we re here and were just told it's 2.5 hours already the line starts in front of jungle cruise





mousehockey37 said:


> So in case anyone is wondering about what time you need to get in line for the rare characters at MNSSHP, this tweet sums it up...
> 
> Jack and Sally:
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/901211843326337024
> 
> 7 Dwarfs:
> https://twitter.com/WDWNT/status/901207216568623106
> 
> Pin Set Line... Yes, line for trading pins:
> https://twitter.com/hashtag/notsoscary?f=tweets&vertical=default&src=hash





King of Naboombu said:


> Yep, he is here...we saw Jafar come out, his line was not too bad.






King of Naboombu said:


> Our Moana wait was exactly 2 hrs. Just got done...had arrived 35 min before she came out which was 6:45.





M<3'sMickey said:


> Popcorn bucket is pumpkin Mickey. I don't have a picture. It's super cute, may have to get it lol. Lines for candy were crazy when the party first started but have died down now and easy to loop around and around to get more candy. Again, can't comment on character lines because we just walked by but we saw witch Minnie, princess daisy and pumpkin Donald (I think). Also so the queen of hearts with tweedle dee and dum, Ariel and Eric, belle in her blue village dress with gaston, and the seven dwarfs. The candy they're giving out is GOOD. At least I think it is. I've gotten peanut, peanut butter, crispy, pretzel, and regular m&ms, Twix, gummi lifesavers, dove chocolate, snickers peanut butter squares, snickers crispy squares, and I don't even know what else! So much good stuff!





Disneylover99 said:


> We bought the MNSSHP pin at the Big Top. Everything was available to purchase just after 4. But I did not go to Star Traders. I remember going there last yeAr at 4:30 and being told they couldn't start selling MNSSHP merchandise til after 5pm. So we just headed to the Big Top right away this year.
> 
> I just stopped by the Big Top about 20 minutes ago and there were zero lines and everything was still available.





Disneylover99 said:


> Currently in line for Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts
> 
> So thankful, the weather has been awesome!!!





Disneylover99 said:


> Ugh. I jinxed myself earlier with the awesome weather comment.
> Raining now as I wait for the parade.​


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, I want to say when it's gone it's gone, but at the same token I try to see it as a new year a new experience.  In earnest when we go in late Oct like the last week I expect to see all the LE Pins, Hocus Pocus and mainly anything that peeked my interest gone.  Sad I know, but been there done that!



In Disneyland Te hot ticket items are gone in September...the parties dont start their until the end of September. Last year I wanted that poison apple stein and so bad I thought that being there the first week of October would do it...nope. No apple cup for me. now imagine my chagrin when I heard that they came back in stock the last week of October...


----------



## mickey1968

Seems like last year there were some party items that didn't get stocked until later in September and two years ago they ran out of the original Hocus Pocus shirts and had to do another print run.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Second hocus pocus show got cancelled because of the rain. Headless horseman didn't come out before second parade either due to the rain. They're currently squeegeeing the castle stage for the last hocus pocus show.


----------



## IanDLBZF from MCMagic

M<3'sMickey said:


> Headless horseman didn't come out before second parade either due to the rain.


Same thing with Zootopia Party Patrol.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mickey1968 said:


> I generally go the week of Halloween including Halloween night and there always seem to be plenty of shirts, but the special pins may be down to only one or two choices. Those collectors sets though will be long gone by then. There will still be lots of cute Halloween merchandise, just not things that say MNSSHP 2017 on them.



Sweet! I can deal with that thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Good Night Everyone!


----------



## Disneylover99

Final Hocus Pocus show delayed....


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Did you try any of the desserts this year?


I was so busy eating candy, I forgot about the special treats, so, no.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Is there any word on if/when the pumpkin Mickey waffles sold out?


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Disneylover99 said:


> Final Hocus Pocus show delayed....


It went on though! Made it to the Emporium just in time to get my MNSSHP ornament.


----------



## M<3'sMickey

dolewhipdreams said:


> Is there any word on if/when the pumpkin Mickey waffles sold out?


I got one at around 10:45 I think it was. Idk if they sold out though after that. 

Found this party to be very crowded compared to others I've been too.


----------



## Disneylover99

M<3'sMickey said:


> It went on though! Made it to the Emporium just in time to get my MNSSHP ornament.


Yes! We watched it and headed out just before 1am.


----------



## Disneylover99

M<3'sMickey said:


> Found this party to be very crowded compared to others I've been too.


Yes. Me too.


----------



## Disneylover99

Some random thoughts before I crash for the night......

We went to the first party last year and it seemed way more crowded this year. 
The second parade was fairly crowded near Frontierland.
We got way too much candy (as usual) 
The Big Top candy location was very generous with the treats.
I think the treats were the same everywhere. 

That's it for now. We really had a great time!  I'm always surprised at how quickly the night flies by.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Early morning uk time so catching up with last night's party details. Hmmm...must admit to being disappointed about things selling out so quickly. Surely Disney knows how many folk will be coming that night (even roughly) and could plan accordingly? For many this might be the one and only time they will ever attend this and missing out because it's already sold out after 45 minutes isn't good. 

Photos look awesome though.


----------



## Amunet

I agree, I'm disappointed with the lack of availability on some items.

For the party specific snacks, they should definitely not be running out since they know ahead of time the rough count of attendees due to pre-purchased tickets.

I wonder if perhaps there is a new person in charge of inventory for the parties? The Hocus Pocus merch wasn't even out, which is odd for MNSSHP since it's pretty dang coordinated


----------



## lovingeire

M<3'sMickey said:


> I got one at around 10:45 I think it was. Idk if they sold out though after that.
> 
> Found this party to be very crowded compared to others I've been too.



This is encouraging for me as it's the one party treat I want!  I was thinking I could get one in line for Jack & Sally or on my way there, but if they don't sell it till 7 that won't happen.  And I'm not sure I want to stop for a treat now that BFF has to meet me in the line since her flight time got changed and she gets in later than me!


----------



## FoxC63

Amunet said:


> I wonder if perhaps there is a new person in charge of inventory for the parties? The Hocus Pocus merch wasn't even out, which is odd for MNSSHP since it's pretty dang coordinated



Last year Disney sold merchandise in waves but they did state what was being released and when it was being released.  Maybe this years Hocus Pocus merchandise was meant to be sold at a later date or inventory was late.  Just a thought.

I agree it's sad to see things being sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

M<3'sMickey said:


> It went on though! Made it to the Emporium just in time to get my MNSSHP ornament.



So you went to the Emporium at midnight?


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> I'm not sure I want to stop for a treat now that BFF has to meet me in the line since her flight time got changed and she gets in later than me!


Oh no!  That's going to change your plans for sure!


----------



## pjtoadie

I wonder if there's still a good amount of villain pins left? We're going on Friday and my one DD really wants Ursula. With 5,400 available I should be ok hopefully....


----------



## FoxC63

King of Naboombu said:


> Our Moana wait was exactly 2 hrs. Just got done...had arrived 35 min before she came out which was 6:45.



I'm so tired after a long day and up early, I just want to confirm.  What you're saying is Moana came out at 6:45, you got in line at 6:10 (35 min) and waited 2 hours?  Thank you!


----------



## kayteekt

kizmet311 said:


> I'll just have to talk to the people around me in line and hopefully they will understand that I don't want to make a 5yo wait for 2 hours.  I can stand in line while they grab QS dinner, then DH can stand in line while we do BBB, then DD and I can take our place in line once that is over.  All I know is BBB better not be running behind, because we gotta be in line for Moana before 6:45 and our appointment is at 5:30.  If the wait is still insanely long and we aren't near the front of the line, he can take them TOT while I wait some more.



I think you'd be lucky getting in and out of BBB in an 1.25hrs. Also, if demand is high, Moana may come out earlier. IMO it's awfully risky.


----------



## missangelalexis

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, I want to say when it's gone it's gone, but at the same token I try to see it as a new year a new experience.  In earnest when we go in late Oct like the last week I expect to see all the LE Pins, Hocus Pocus and mainly anything that peeked my interest gone.  Sad I know, but been there done that!



This worries me too, especially when it comes to the pins. But I am holding on to hope! Last year I went in early November when the Christmas parties were just beginning and they had an overload of leftover MNSSHP pins (LE and mystery boxes) available for sale to anyone. So they obviously didn't sell out of everything!


----------



## FoxC63

missangelalexis said:


> This worries me too, especially when it comes to the pins. But I am holding on to hope! Last year I went in early November when the Christmas parties were just beginning and they had an overload of leftover MNSSHP pins (LE and mystery boxes) available for sale to anyone. So they obviously didn't sell out of everything!



We go every late Oct. except last year - go figure!


----------



## King of Naboombu

FoxC63 said:


> I'm so tired after a long day and up early, I just want to confirm.  What you're saying is Moana came out at 6:45, you got in line at 6:10 (35 min) and waited 2 hours?  Thank you!



Yes, you are correct! Also during that time she took one 15 minute break.

We are exhausted as well, stayed until end of party and did not get back to our room until around 1:30 am.


----------



## pjtoadie

missangelalexis said:


> This worries me too, especially when it comes to the pins. But I am holding on to hope! Last year I went in early November when the Christmas parties were just beginning and they had an overload of leftover MNSSHP pins (LE and mystery boxes) available for sale to anyone. So they obviously didn't sell out of everything!



That's good to know cause we're going Friday and my DD wants an Ursula pin.


----------



## FoxC63

King of Naboombu said:


> Yes, you are correct! Also during that time she took one 15 minute break.
> 
> We are exhausted as well, stayed until end of party and did not get back to our room until around 1:30 am.



Thank you so much for your time we really appreciate it!


----------



## abooch

Waiting more than 30 minutes for ANY character is not my thing. I couldn't imagine waiting for 2 hours at an event that's only 5 hours long and can cost $100.


----------



## Cluelyss

Did anyone see any photos of Ariel with Eric? That's the one character M&G I didn't see any reports on all night?


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Last year Disney sold merchandise in waves but they did state what was being released and when it was being released.  Maybe this years Hocus Pocus merchandise was meant to be sold at a later date or inventory was late.  Just a thought.
> 
> I agree it's sad to see things being sold out.



We were told by a cm while in line for pins that no Hocus Pocus merchandise would be sold at any of the parties this year. That seemed strange to me, so I don't know.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> We were told by a cm while in line for pins that no Hocus Pocus merchandise would be sold at any of the parties this year. That seemed strange to me, so I don't know.



Wow, that's just crazy!!!   Regarding last night, hope you do a full report!   peeps?


----------



## Cluelyss

Was it confirmed no Tink or snow white last night?


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone see any photos of Ariel with Eric? That's the one character M&G I didn't see any reports on all night?


Yes, I saw it on one of my twitter windows I had opened.  The prince looks younger compared to Ariel, maybe it's my eyes cuz they are wacked but that's my first impression!  Beautiful picture!


----------



## Jasten

Did anyone get the sorcerer country bear card? If so where did you get it and how long did it take?


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Oh no!  That's going to change your plans for sure!



Yes, she gets in two hours after I do now, at 3:30 I think and I get in at 1:20.  Normally I'd wait for her, but we agreed that I'll make my way to the hotel ASAP and get in line for Jack & Sally for us and she'll meet me there.  I sent her pictures of the lines from last night and she was like, "thank goodness you'll be in line for us."  She only has one direct flight from her airport and it used to get in at 1:30, but SWA changed the time.     It worked perfectly the past couple trips we've taken since we arrived at the same time.  It will be weird not to ride ME together, but gotta do what we gotta do for party success!  LOL!



Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone see any photos of Ariel with Eric? That's the one character M&G I didn't see any reports on all night?



I saw some, but I can't remember where.  They were wearing the same outfits from breakfast at Trattoria.  She's my fav, but I'm doing the breakfast so I won't spend time on meeting them unless I walked by with zero line or something!


----------



## King of Naboombu

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so much for your time we really appreciate it!



Thank you as well for your time and effort in putting together your awesome planning thread! I know all that info really helps a lot of people to decide how they would like to spend their party time and enjoy such a fun event.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Still looking for when people were let in yesterday and I'm assuming FP+ worked fine for everyone since I have not seen anything about that.


----------



## FoxC63

King of Naboombu said:


> Thank you as well for your time and effort in putting together your awesome planning thread! I know all that info really helps a lot of people to decide how they would like to spend their party time and enjoy such a fun event.



Was and is my pleasure buddy!  I hoped it helped you and your family.


----------



## poetz

Anyone have any information on wristband distribution inside the park? We might be in on our hooper before 4:00 pm. Were the stations still near PoC in Adventureland and Stitch in Tomorrowland? Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Still looking for when people were let in yesterday and I'm assuming FP+ worked fine for everyone since I have not seen anything about that.



4pm and no issues using party FP's


----------



## Disneylover99

Jasten said:


> Did anyone get the sorcerer country bear card? If so where did you get it and how long did it take?


Yes. They started giving them away at 4pm. One per person with a wristband on and they marked your wristband with an S, so you couldn't come back and get another one. They were giving them out at the Sorcerer place right by City Hall.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Probably about 50 minutes. But they took a 20 minute break at one point, so it would have been 30 minutes.



Can you please tell me what time you lined up for Tweedles & Queen of Hearts and was it one line to meet them?  Thanks you!


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Can you please tell me what time you lined up for Tweedles & Queen of Hearts and was it one line to meet them?  Thanks you!


It was just after 9pm. Yes, one line.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

FoxC63 said:


> 4pm and no issues using party FP's



No reports of earlier entry? Last year I got in at 3:40pm with the MNSSHP ticket only.


----------



## Disneylover99

No peeps that I could see. It seemed to be the same chocolate/candy everywhere, but I don't think I hit every candy station.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> No reports of earlier entry? Last year I got in at 3:40pm with the MNSSHP ticket only.



4pm is considered early entry with party ticket.


----------



## pjtoadie

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> No reports of earlier entry? Last year I got in at 3:40pm with the MNSSHP ticket only.



Kenny The Pirate reported that the gates opened at 3:52 for those with a party ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Can you please tell me what time you lined up for Tweedles & Queen of Hearts and was it one line to meet them?  Thanks you!





Disneylover99 said:


> It was just after 9pm. Yes, one line.





Disneylover99 said:


> Probably about 50 minutes. But they took a 20 minute break at one point, so it would have been 30 minutes.


----------



## Disneylover99

Lines forming for the party at 3:34pm. We were already inside as we used our AP's to get in.



They opened the by pass gate right before 4pm to start allowing party people in.
Bypass gate opened at 3:52pm.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

For people who attended last night's  in hindsight is there anything that you would have done differently? I know for a lot of you this wasn't your first party, so you probably had a good idea of what to expect, but like people have said, every year is different. 

Just looking for general advice since this is my first and probably only party ever. It sounds like maybe it's better to wait until later in the evening to trick-or-treat, and it definitely sounds like we should get out special treats early. Anything else to keep in mind?

Also, how late was the Emporium open? Were they letting people in to shop fairly late, like 12:30-ish?

Thanks for all your reports!


----------



## M<3'sMickey

FoxC63 said:


> So you went to the Emporium at midnight?


It was actually right around 12:30. Kinda had to run and find a door that was open so I could get in! I would have thought they would have stayed open a few minutes later considering the hocus pocus show was delayed and it was an opportunity to make $$$$. 



pjtoadie said:


> I wonder if there's still a good amount of villain pins left? We're going on Friday and my one DD really wants Ursula. With 5,400 available I should be ok hopefully....


I don't know what pins the cast member was talking about in the Emporium, but at 12:30 he said, "we're all sold out of the allotment for tonight." So if you're looking for a villain pin, IF that was the one he was talking about, I'd buy it early. 



Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone see any photos of Ariel with Eric? That's the one character M&G I didn't see any reports on all night?


Yes, Ariel and Eric were out by the ride. 



FoxC63 said:


> Wow, that's just crazy!!!   Regarding last night, hope you do a full report!   peeps?


No peeps. No Werthers candy either. At least none that I saw. 



Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Still looking for when people were let in yesterday and I'm assuming FP+ worked fine for everyone since I have not seen anything about that.


We got in a little before 4. FP+ worked fine, but I also don't have FP+ for any other days since this MNSSHP was one and done for us this trip.


----------



## OZMom

Thanks for all the great updates from last night. Does anyone know what the wait for jack sparrow was? And did the lines for jack and dally get shorter at the end of the night? Just wondering if we should go directly there at 4 or if we should wait until during a parade or late late late...we are attending one of the predicted "lowest attendance" parties but I know the character lines are always long.


----------



## pjtoadie

OZMom said:


> Thanks for all the great updates from last night. Does anyone know what the wait for jack sparrow was? And did the lines for jack and dally get shorter at the end of the night? Just wondering if we should go directly there at 4 or if we should wait until during a parade or late late late...we are attending one of the predicted "lowest attendance" parties but I know the character lines are always long.



KTP reported that the line for Jack Sparrow was all the way to the Tiki Room.


----------



## Bex258

OZMom said:


> Thanks for all the great updates from last night. Does anyone know what the wait for jack sparrow was? And did the lines for jack and dally get shorter at the end of the night? Just wondering if we should go directly there at 4 or if we should wait until during a parade or late late late...we are attending one of the predicted "lowest attendance" parties but I know the character lines are always long.



I would still go there at 4pm. They can cut the line before the end meet time if its too busy. I don't know that the queue gets that short even on a quiet party.


----------



## pjtoadie

M<3'sMickey said:


> It was actually right around 12:30. Kinda had to run and find a door that was open so I could get in! I would have thought they would have stayed open a few minutes later considering the hocus pocus show was delayed and it was an opportunity to make $$$$.
> 
> 
> I don't know what pins the cast member was talking about in the Emporium, but at 12:30 he said, "we're all sold out of the allotment for tonight." So if you're looking for a villain pin, IF that was the one he was talking about, I'd buy it early.
> 
> 
> Yes, Ariel and Eric were out by the ride.
> 
> 
> No peeps. No Werthers candy either. At least none that I saw.
> 
> 
> We got in a little before 4. FP+ worked fine, but I also don't have FP+ for any other days since this MNSSHP was one and done for us this trip.



Yeah good idea to buy a pin early...thanks for the info!


----------



## FoxC63

M<3'sMickey said:


> I got one at around 10:45



Do you remember how much you paid for the Mickey Waffle and what time you purchased your ornament at the Emporium?  Thank you!


----------



## M<3'sMickey

FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember how much you paid for the Mickey Waffle and what time you purchased your ornament at the Emporium?  Thank you!


It came to $5.96 even though the sign said $6.49 for it. Idk lol. It was really really good. 

I purchased the ornament at 12:35ish.


----------



## FoxC63

poetz said:


> Anyone have any information on wristband distribution inside the park? We might be in on our hooper before 4:00 pm. Were the stations still near PoC in Adventureland and Stitch in Tomorrowland? Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer.


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone see any photos of Ariel with Eric? That's the one character M&G I didn't see any reports on all night?


Not my picture I saw it on twitter last night



Cluelyss said:


> Was it confirmed no Tink or snow white last night?


I mentioned last night that I looked quickly at MDE and the characters who were out for the party were listed along with meeting times (when they were scheduled to meet not wait times). Tink was on there and said 9am-9:30 pm if I recall correctly. I noticed it because I had heard she wasn't listed as meeting. I do not recall seeing Snow White's name listed but I am not 100% positive.  I also did not notice the stepsisters listed or see any reports about meeting them despite reading yesterday am they supposedly would be there.


----------



## OZMom

pjtoadie said:


> KTP reported that the line for Jack Sparrow was all the way to the Tiki Room.



I'll have to subscribe I think, but my plan is to check in, get right in line for jack and dally, possibly have DH grab us party snacks and after the M&G with them, go straight to jack sparrow. Then get all the trick or treating / rides / shopping etc, catch the fireworks, last parade and last hocus pocus. 

Does this sound like a feasible plan? They are the only 2 characters my kids have any interest in, after that they will be focused on trick or treating, and we have 2 other park days for rides. I know the show is a priority for me and obviously the parade and fireworks. Just trying to get a basic plan without overdwhelming my son who has SPD and anxiety and DH who is recovering from surgery. 

 also super bummed I won't be able to get the Oogie boogie popcorn bucket


----------



## SweetJulia23

Disneylover99 said:


> Lines forming for the party at 3:34pm. We were already inside as we used our AP's to get in.



 Do you know if they started giving out wristbands for the party inside around the same time? I'll already be in the park for my party and I'm wondering if people at the gates will be able to get them earlier.


----------



## Disneylover99

Anybody else who went to the party last night not having magic shots showing up in MDE? Our poison apple shots are not there.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> Kenny The Pirate reported that the gates opened at 3:52 for those with a party ticket.



And some reported 3:40 and 4pm - I think we need more confirmation.  3:52 is a weird time.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> Anybody else who went to the party last night not having magic shots showing up in MDE? Our poison apple shots are not there.



They might take 24 hrs.  Thanks for mentioning this, Disney does not have this posted on their facebook page!  This is a shot I would like to have too.  Where was this located?


----------



## Stuarotra

Just wanted to let everyone know that Beast was at BOG during the party for dinner


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> And some reported 3:40 and 4pm - I think we need more confirmation.  3:52 is a weird time.



Maybe their watches or phones are all different lol.


----------



## pjtoadie

OZMom said:


> I'll have to subscribe I think, but my plan is to check in, get right in line for jack and dally, possibly have DH grab us party snacks and after the M&G with them, go straight to jack sparrow. Then get all the trick or treating / rides / shopping etc, catch the fireworks, last parade and last hocus pocus.
> 
> Does this sound like a feasible plan? They are the only 2 characters my kids have any interest in, after that they will be focused on trick or treating, and we have 2 other park days for rides. I know the show is a priority for me and obviously the parade and fireworks. Just trying to get a basic plan without overdwhelming my son who has SPD and anxiety and DH who is recovering from surgery.
> 
> also super bummed I won't be able to get the Oogie boogie popcorn bucket



Sounds like a feasible plan to me!


----------



## Stuarotra

I only stood in line for Pooh and friends. We waited about 45 minutes as it was during the first parade. I honestly can't believe it was not a sold out party as the crowds were very big!! I'm glad we got to experience it but until our grandchildren are old enough, we probably won't do it again. It was so much fun watching the little ones and seeing all the creative costumes. Thanks foxc63 for all your hard work!!


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> And some reported 3:40 and 4pm - I think we need more confirmation.  3:52 is a weird time.


I really think that's correct since that is the exact time they opened the by pass gates.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> Maybe their watches or phones are all different lol.


 okay, we'll go with that!


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> I only stood in line for Pooh and friends. We waited about 45 minutes as it was during the first parade. I honestly can't believe it was not a sold out party as the crowds were very big!! I'm glad we got to experience it but until our grandchildren are old enough, we probably won't do it again. It was so much fun watching the little ones and seeing all the creative costumes. Thanks foxc63 for all your hard work!!



Your welcome buddy!


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> They might take 24 hrs.  Thanks for mentioning this, Disney does not have this posted on their facebook page!  This is a shot I would like to have too.  Where was this located?


The poison apple shots were located all over the park. We did this pose at several locations throughout the night.


----------



## kizmet311

Well, I just consulted my 5yo DD and gave her the choice - if we can only do one, would you rather meet Moana or get your hair and makeup done at BBB.....she picked the BOUTIQUE!  So, I guess unless I can figure out a way to do both, we're sticking with BBB.  I'm shocked, to be honest!

She also still refuses to meet the Beast, so I guess I'll be cancelling that BOG ADR that I have during MNSSHP.

All she cares about is meeting Mickey/Minnie and the gang and princesses.


----------



## Sparkly

I have everything I need for my costume! So this weekend I'd better at least start on my headband. Only 3 weeks to go now so I don't have much time!!


----------



## mdb78

Sorry if this has been asked.  I'm thinking about going Sep 24th which is also the last CM discounted party day.  Are those cm discount party days more crowded?  Last year was our first time attending.  We went mid October and it was great, but this year thinking about going in sept to save a few bucks...


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Does it take a long time to get into the park once they start letting party-goers in? In the pictures the lines don't look that bad. We have a 3:15-4:15 BTMR FP and I'm wondering what our chances are of making it.


----------



## IrishNYC

So exciting! We have friends heading down today, going to MNSSHP on Friday. I'm anxiously awaiting their updates.


----------



## Kindermouse

mdb78 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.  I'm thinking about going Sep 24th which is also the last CM discounted party day.  Are those cm discount party days more crowded?  Last year was our first time attending.  We went mid October and it was great, but this year thinking about going in sept to save a few bucks...



I remember hearing-and anyone correct me if I'm wrong since I wast there last year-that the last CM discounted night is very crowded and it can even be sold out with all the dates around it not getting sold out and being less crowded


----------



## Disneylover99

1GoldenSun said:


> Does it take a long time to get into the park once they start letting party-goers in? In the pictures the lines don't look that bad. We have a 3:15-4:15 BTMR FP and I'm wondering what our chances are of making it.



I'd try to arrive at around 3:30pm to be ahead of the pack. If you don't arrive til 4pm you're going to get bogged down in lines. There's a 15 minute grace period tacked on to the end of your fp so you should make it, assuming they let everyone in by 4pm.


----------



## Disneylover99

1GoldenSun said:


> For people who attended last night's  in hindsight is there anything that you would have done differently? I know for a lot of you this wasn't your first party, so you probably had a good idea of what to expect, but like people have said, every year is different.
> 
> Just looking for general advice since this is my first and probably only party ever. It sounds like maybe it's better to wait until later in the evening to trick-or-treat, and it definitely sounds like we should get out special treats early. Anything else to keep in mind?
> 
> Also, how late was the Emporium open? Were they letting people in to shop fairly late, like 12:30-ish?
> 
> Thanks for all your reports!



You really have to decide what's important to you. Treats? Parade? Characters? Rides? Fireworks? Shows? It's really hard to find a balance. 

My kids love standing in lines for characters. That's all they want to do. My husband just likes to trick or treat and hunt down magic shots. I love the parade and fireworks. So next year we're going to try to split up a bit more. 

I regret not watching both parades cause I really love them. Food lines, trick or treat lines, ride lines are all shorter later in the evening. The problem is, if you wait too long, you do run out of time anyways.


----------



## Disneylover99

SweetJulia23 said:


> Do you know if they started giving out wristbands for the party inside around the same time? I'll already be in the park for my party and I'm wondering if people at the gates will be able to get them earlier.


As far as I know, wristbands weren't given out anywhere til the front gate people were officially let in.


----------



## yulilin3

Here's my report from last night, keep in mind I did get into the DPB meetup so had free admission to the party plus the dessert party with Plaza viewing for Hallowishes, also we have met all the characters that were in the party so that wasn't our priority.
Arrived at the TTC around 5:30pm went to the meetup sign in and received a lovely large reusable MNSSHP bag with 2 thermal cups, 3 really cool halloween posters, some candy, a DPB notebook, our tickets for the party and lanyards for the dessert party, fun surprise.
Got on the monorail and we entered MK with no wait aroundd 5:45pm. Where we went through the back passage and got our official trick or treat bag and our first candy station there.
My daughter was hungry since I had picked her up directly from school so we went to Pinocchio's to eat lunch/dinner and did mobile ordering. 
We always like hitting the treat or treat trail inside Pete's slideshow first because they have 3 stations on each side and it's a quick way to fill our bags. Started sprinkling right before 7pm. Noticed that the dwarves had started meeting already, not sure at what time they started but their line looked to be about an hour long at that point.
At about 5 till 7pm they opened the sideshow and did this trail twice and mission accomplished, our bags were almost full.
We love to people watch so we decided to walk around the park. Went over to NFL and saw Eric and Ariel their line was probably only 10 to 15 minutes, Gaston and Belle's was a bit longer
The line for Sleepy Hollow was llong, past the umbrella painting so no pumpkin waffle for me  . We made it to Frontierland and caught the Cadaver Dan set. Capt Jack's line looked to be about 30 minutes long, Moana's was longer. Jafar was about 20 minutes. We saw were Tarzan was supposed to meet but he wasn't there, it looked about a 20 min line. Jack and Sally were just coming into the gazebo when we went by and they walked and said hello to us as they walked past us/ This line looked to be about an hour.
On our way we hit the Tom Sawyer candy spot and the POTC candy spot, all were pretty fast, same candy everywhere
We went down MS where it was starting to get dark and decided to go to the allergy friendly spot inside Exposition Hall, my daughter asked for one of each but the CM gave her enough to fill up the teal bag. 
The Mickey line said 45 minutes but we looked and it didn't seem that long so we got in line and met Vampire Mickey within 20 minutes
The one thing I had missed from last year was the headless horseman magic shot because of long lines, we went over to the front and there were 3 photopass and no line. Got our magic shot  then walked back down MS and the photopass there also had no lines, got the apple magic shoot and the HM dancers magic shot.
By this time it was 8:30pm, the dessert party said 9:30pm but we decided to see if we needed to check in, to our surprise they were seating people already for the DPB meetup, we got the upper area of tomorrowland terrace. A CM walked us through the food and drink options and showed us to our "assigned seats" that were not really assigned since we went early we got to pick our table. We were told that we could go to the plaza viewing area at anytime after 9pm.
Now my honest opinion on this dessert party and I'm not sure if they have the same food for the plaza viewing (cheaper) and the terrace viewing (more expensive) but the desserts were just ok, only the pumpkin cake stood out for me, all the chocolate based items were dry, the Jack chocolate item was literally crumbs of dry chocolate cake and very very sweet icing on top. I wish they had an ice station to pour the lemonade on top of ice, it ws a warm night and the drinks were not cold, the only container that had ice was the water. It would be nice if they had some sort of crackers or flatbreads to go along with the cheese. Now the viewing of Hallowishes cannot be beat. The Plaza grassy area is the best spot plus it was rather empty, not sure how many tickets they will sell for the dessert party buut for the DPB 100 got in and could bring a guest, so 200 people were in there and we had tons of room.
In my opinion I think they added some new fireworks to the show, simply stunning.
After Hallowishes we grabbed a spot for the parade on MS and low and behold it started to rain, womp womp. The party crew did come out but didn't dance all  that much cause of the wet surfaces, no headless horseman and the parade did g through but no choreography eryone just walked and waved, also Clarabelle's float stopped right at the hub and a tow truck ahd to come out and tow it the rest of the way. Still a great parade but I wished we had seen the first one.
After the parade we went over to the castle to see the midnight show of Hocus Pocus and it was delayed by about 5 minutes while they dried the stage but then went off, mid show the microphone started failing on Winnie so they gave her a handheld one. Fun show all together.
We left via ferry boat around 12:45am, fun was had, treats were gathered (3 bag full) and unexpected things that I had not planned for were done (magic shots and Mickey)
From my perspective the party did not seem crowded at all but we did not do any of the popular meets or attractions


----------



## Kindermouse

Disneylover99 said:


> You really have to decide what's important to you. Treats? Parade? Characters? Rides? Fireworks? Shows? It's really hard to find a balance.



This is ssssoooooooo true. 

*Disclaimer*-This is my First WDW Halloween party I usually go to the DLR Halloween party- but I have found this to be true at the DLR party too. You are not going to get to do everything and the more your try the more you are going to wear your self out, and possibly irritate the people who are with you, especially if they are little people who are sugared up and tired. Balancing all the offerings is tough when there are just so many fun offerings. 

My son and I laid out what our priorities are and made a basic timeline that leaves out a lot of fun stuff but hopefully lets us have more fun because we aren't stretched thin.


----------



## mdb78

Kindermouse said:


> I remember hearing-and anyone correct me if I'm wrong since I wast there last year-that the last CM discounted night is very crowded and it can even be sold out with all the dates around it not getting sold out and being less crowded


Ok thanks!


----------



## Disneylover99

Kindermouse said:


> This is ssssoooooooo true.
> 
> *Disclaimer*-This is my First WDW Halloween party I usually go to the DLR Halloween party- but I have found this to be true at the DLR party too. You are not going to get to do everything and the more your try the more you are going to wear your self out, and possibly irritate the people who are with you, especially if they are little people who are sugared up and tired. Balancing all the offerings is tough when there are just so many fun offerings.
> 
> My son and I laid out what our priorities are and made a basic timeline that leaves out a lot of fun stuff but hopefully lets us have more fun because we aren't stretched thin.



And then your plans go awry anyways. We decided ahead of time we weren't going to line up for any characters. Then my kids saw Abu and the Tweedles and our best laid plans went right out the window.


----------



## yulilin3

Allergy friendly items. BTW my daughter asked for 1 of each and the CM filled up the bag.


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Did people start lining up for Moana shortly after 4:00?  I'm wondering if we should head over there as soon as we arrive or if we can spend the first hour doing something else and get in line around 5:00?  I'd just rather waste time in line before 7:00 than after.  I hope they decide to bring Moana out earlier at future parties.


----------



## Araminta18

M<3'sMickey said:


> Saw Tarzan, Jane, and turk.



how long was the wait?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> The poison apple shots were located all over the park. We did this pose at several locations throughout the night.



Thank you I updated the Magic Shots thread over [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856"]here[/URL]!


----------



## Bex258

Maggie'sMom said:


> Did people start lining up for Moana shortly after 4:00?  I'm wondering if we should head over there as soon as we arrive or if we can spend the first hour doing something else and get in line around 5:00?  I'd just rather waste time in line before 7:00 than after.  I hope they decide to bring Moana out earlier at future parties.



I think 5pm would be good. I can't say for sure because I wasn't at the party, I thought I saw in a tweet that it was starting just after 5 but I don't have the info to hand. I think the next couple of parties will give us a good idea.


----------



## FoxC63

mdb78 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.  I'm thinking about going Sep 24th which is also the last CM discounted party day.  Are those cm discount party days more crowded?  Last year was our first time attending.  We went mid October and it was great, but this year thinking about going in sept to save a few bucks...



Last year it sold out.


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> They might take 24 hrs.  Thanks for mentioning this, Disney does not have this posted on their facebook page!  This is a shot I would like to have too.  Where was this located?


Also the apple and Iago magic shots were being done as soon as you enter the park in the backstage walkway, so you got in, got your wristband, make a right after Tony's and there were several photopass photographers doing shots there then you get your bag and first pack of candy


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> As far as I know, wristbands weren't given out anywhere til the front gate people were officially let in.



Photo was posted they give them out at 4pm.


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> You really have to decide what's important to you. Treats? Parade? Characters? Rides? Fireworks? Shows? It's really hard to find a balance.
> 
> My kids love standing in lines for characters. That's all they want to do. My husband just likes to trick or treat and hunt down magic shots. I love the parade and fireworks. So next year we're going to try to split up a bit more.
> 
> I regret not watching both parades cause I really love them. Food lines, trick or treat lines, ride lines are all shorter later in the evening. The problem is, if you wait too long, you do run out of time anyways.


You solve this problem by doing more than one party!!!!


----------



## mdb78

Are they selling the poison apple step again this year?


----------



## lindsayjs

Okay, here's a question. We'll be at MK before the party but plan on taking a break to change into party clothes and freshen up. We'll likely get into the park around 5pm. Will we enter in the MNSSHP line or regular turnstiles and grab wristbands inside? Does it matter or can we just see whatever is shorter?


----------



## Kindermouse

Disneylover99 said:


> And then your plans go awry anyways. We decided ahead of time we weren't going to line up for any characters. Then my kids saw Abu and the Tweedles and our best laid plans went right out the window.



We also planned not to meet any character since it eats so much time...but I have never met Abu before and that sounds so tempting. aaarrrrgggg the best laid plans.


----------



## yulilin3

Remember to look up for this shot. Our photographer did not point that out to us and my daughter is looking down


----------



## Kindermouse

We are doing a half day at Epcot before the party (assuming I go to the 10/3 party instead of the 10/5 party) can we ride the monorail over with our party ticket?


----------



## M<3'sMickey

Araminta18 said:


> how long was the wait?


I don't think it was too long. I was just walking passed and noticed it to be like oh hey there's Tarzan. It wasn't anything like the lines for moana or the dwarfs.


----------



## Araminta18

M<3'sMickey said:


> I don't think it was too long. I was just walking passed and noticed it to be like oh hey there's Tarzan. It wasn't anything like the lines for moana or the dwarfs.



Awesome.  I'm thinking of doing (my first!) MNSSHP next year, and really Tarzan/jane is the only meet and greet I'm interested in.  Good to hear its not insane like some of the others.


----------



## Disneylover99

The thing about character meet and greets is that you can see a relatively short line and think, okay, this doesn't seem too bad, but then you don't really know how long characters and/or guests are going to engage with one another. I've seen guests quickly take photos and move on, while others keep interacting with characters and it feels like these interactions take forever.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> The thing about character meet and greets is that you can see a relatively short line and think, okay, this doesn't seem too bad, but then you don't really know how long characters and/or guests are going to engage with one another. I've seen guests quickly take photos and move on, while others keep interacting with characters and it feels like these interactions take forever.



THIS!


----------



## Farro

Anybody with ride wait time reports?

Also, can anyone confirm if the effects were working in the Peter Pan queue during the party or were they turned off?

Thanks!


----------



## alisonslp

Disneylover99 said:


> Anybody else who went to the party last night not having magic shots showing up in MDE? Our poison apple shots are not there.


If they don't show up, there should be a "contact us" option. When we went a couple years ago, we had someone else's photos in our file. It took a few days but the CMs were able to find our photos. We had to give an estimated time we were at the particular photo stop and describe who was in the shot. 



yulilin3 said:


> Allergy friendly items. BTW my daughter asked for 1 of each and the CM filled up the bag.


Thanks for sharing - looks like everything here was dairy, gluten, nut, and soy free?


----------



## Disneylover99

alisonslp said:


> If they don't show up, there should be a "contact us" option. When we went a couple years ago, we had someone else's photos in our file. It took a few days but the CMs were able to find our photos. We had to give an estimated time we were at the particular photo stop and describe who was in the shot.



Thanks! Our poison apple shots are starting to show up now. We do have a few magic shots missing, but we'll wait and see a bit.


----------



## yulilin3

alisonslp said:


> If they don't show up, there should be a "contact us" option. When we went a couple years ago, we had someone else's photos in our file. It took a few days but the CMs were able to find our photos. We had to give an estimated time we were at the particular photo stop and describe who was in the shot.
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing - looks like everything here was dairy, gluten, nut, and soy free?


correct


----------



## yulilin3

@monique5  Just checked your first post. We saw Pirate Goofy meeting next to Barrnstormer


----------



## Disneylover99

Here is our haul. We ate quite a bit before I even took this picture.  Our favourites are the Lifesaver Gummies and the peanut butter Snickers.


----------



## GDUL

Disneylover99 said:


> View attachment 264948
> 
> Here is our haul. We ate quite a bit before I even took this picture.  Our favourites are the Lifesaver Gummies and the peanut butter Snickers.



Is the t-shirt pictured available to purchase during the party?

Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

Disneylover99 said:


> View attachment 264948
> 
> Here is our haul. We ate quite a bit before I even took this picture.  Our favourites are the Lifesaver Gummies and the peanut butter Snickers.



I remember getting the PB Snickers last year but don't remember which station they were at. Do you recall where you saw them?


----------



## msk

This is my first year to go to the party and to be a passholder Where can I buy that t-shirt! Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Can someone confirm:

Anastasia and Drizella *with *Cinderella?  

link:  http://www.****************.com/new...ing-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-year

If Anastasia and Drizella are meeting where are they located?


----------



## yulilin3

Forgot something:
I have never rented a locker at MK but yesterday we had the large DPB meetup goodie bag and 3 full bags of candy by 8pm. We decided to rent one. the smallest one was $7 and it fit everything, highly recommend this.
If you or your kids (my daughter did this) decide to trick or treat some more they have empty bags at each station so you can fill up another one if you so desire


----------



## Disneylover99

GDUL said:


> Is the t-shirt pictured available to purchase during the party?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. We bought it at The Big Top when we bought our pins.


----------



## Disneylover99

Roxyfire said:


> I remember getting the PB Snickers last year but don't remember which station they were at. Do you recall where you saw them?


They were everywhere. It was the same mixed boxes of candy/chocolates at each treat station from what I could tell.


----------



## Disneylover99

msk said:


> This is my first year to go to the party and to be a passholder Where can I buy that t-shirt! Thanks!


Big Top - probably other places too, that's just where we went.


----------



## Disneylover99

yulilin3 said:


> Forgot something:
> I have never rented a locker at MK but yesterday we had the large DPB meetup goodie bag and 3 full bags of candy by 8pm. We decided to rent one. the smallest one was $7 and it fit everything, highly recommend this.
> If you or your kids (my daughter did this) decide to trick or treat some more they have empty bags at each station so you can fill up another one if you so desire


Great advice! We thought about renting a locker, but never got around to it. We kept dumping our smaller bags into bigger bags. The candy gets super heavy, very fast!


----------



## monique5

poetz said:


> Anyone have any information on wristband distribution inside the park? We might be in on our hooper before 4:00 pm. Were the stations still near PoC in Adventureland and Stitch in Tomorrowland? Thanks in advance to anyone who can answer.



Updated Post 1 with locations, 2 changes this year. Locations confirmed. Under Wristband Section.


----------



## lucyddr

If we attend the Dessert Party with Plaza viewing, would we be allowed to stay in the viewing plaza for the Hocus Pocus show and late parade?


Being able to do this would totally justify the price of the party, but I don't want to assume anything.


----------



## Disneylover99

This is the first bag of candy you get as you enter the Mainstreet by pass. Each bag was a little bit different.


----------



## only hope

mdb78 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.  I'm thinking about going Sep 24th which is also the last CM discounted party day.  Are those cm discount party days more crowded?  Last year was our first time attending.  We went mid October and it was great, but this year thinking about going in sept to save a few bucks...





FoxC63 said:


> Last year it sold out.



 I dug through last years thread and it had rained on Friday the 23rd last year, so some people received free tickets for the 25th. I did some more digging online and some say the last cm/passholder/military discount day is usually more crowded. I'm wanting to go on Sept 24th as well- it's the last day for military discounts and we are already staying in Orlando that weekend. Does anyone know if a higher number of tickets are sold for October parties vs September or is it the same for all parties? Could a sold out late September party be less crowded than parties the next month?


----------



## Bex258

Did anyone happen to see the little $14.99 Pua plush in the emporium? Is the toy I want to pick up this trip.

Also if anyone wants to get any Disney bits in before the their trip Disneystore.com has free shipping when you spend $50 also a discount depending on spend but I can't call that bit up. It ends Sunday. I think they have added more Halloween items online too.

- on a side note, is 3 weeks in advance too early to send a parcel to a Disney hotel?


----------



## xyloist

only hope said:


> I dug through last years thread and it had rained on Friday the 23rd last year, so some people received free tickets for the 25th. I did some more digging online and some say the last cm/passholder/military discount day is usually more crowded. I'm wanting to go on Sept 24th as well- it's the last day for military discounts and we are already staying in Orlando that weekend. Does anyone know if a higher number of tickets are sold for October parties vs September or is it the same for all parties? Could a sold out late September party be less crowded than parties the next month?


Would going on the Friday before September 24th be more or less busy than the 24th? Is that day also a cm/passholder/military discount day?


----------



## Mrjoshua

Apologies, because I think this has been answered, and I don't understand. Plaza viewing for Hallowishes... etc. Can you book this? I checked on the WDW site, and it doesn't show any availability for MNSSHP. What is the difference between this, and the Hallowishes Dessert Party?

Also, I was curious if MNSSHP bands were handed out any earlier than 4, for people who had purchased separate park admission?


----------



## FoxC63

only hope said:


> Does anyone know if a higher number of tickets are sold for October parties vs September or is it the same for all parties? Could a sold out late September party be less crowded than parties the next month?



No one knows how many tickets are sold period.  Disney have never published this information but many have guessed.


----------



## Jgeauxmo

Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone see any photos of Ariel with Eric? That's the one character M&G I didn't see any reports on all night?


Yes they were out by where the DVc booth is across from under the sea.


----------



## mesaboy2

only hope said:


> Does anyone know if a higher number of tickets are sold for October parties vs September or is it the same for all parties? Could a sold out late September party be less crowded than parties the next month?





FoxC63 said:


> *No one knows how many tickets are sold period.*  Disney have never published this information but many have guessed.



Agreed, but I've never seen anything to suggest the maximum number varies from party to party.


----------



## FoxC63

Stuarotra said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that Beast was at BOG during the party for dinner



Look at that smile on your face!!!  Love it!


----------



## monique5

yulilin3 said:


> @monique5  Just checked your first post. We saw Pirate Goofy meeting next to Barrnstormer



@yulilin3 - Thank you & updated!


----------



## 123SA

I can confirm 3:52 was when the line started going through tap stiles.  We got there at about 3:10, there were already lines at the tapstiles.  We ended up about 5th at the tapstile.

I thought it was uncomfortably crowded and I'm kinda sorry I already bought tickets for next Friday. I just don't enjoy that level of crowd

My daughter hustled like mad and was 7th in line for Jack and Sally.  We were in Moana line at 520. She came out about 650?  We were in line for Jasmine & Genie before 724 (that was the time when I remembered to check)   Finished at 750.   My son jumped in line around 740 so we were able to see Abu and Aladdin by 815. Then Jafar. We had to wait through a break and saw him by 845. In Jack Sparrow line at 852 but he was taking a break until 930. Not out during parade. We left my boys in line and went to Jane Terk Tarzan line. They were coming out at 9. Cast member said the waiting line was about 40 minutes. She was right. We were last party to see them at 940. We hustled back to Jack Sparrow and saw him at 1000  -- so my boys waited 68 minutes to him.  We di the photopass op at  POC with no wait. We were starving so missed fireworks to go eat.   Trick or treated. Sat at 1050 for parade.  Walked on Big Thunder. More trick or treating. Then castle show.

The characters were great, but honestly, as much as we liked the interaction, it was mostly just very frustrating to be in the line while the characters spent sometimes as much as 7 minutes with a single party.  Lots of parties that wanted to be greeted individually by the characters, then have group photos, then various combinations of their party.  Different poses too.    IT was fun when it was your turn but painstaking when it wasn't.  There were many people grumbling in the lines.  If I had to choose, I'd choose less interaction with faster lines.

For the next party, DD wants to meet Cruella, Lotso and maybe the Tweedles.  Other than that, I'm sticking to the magic shots and shows.


----------



## only hope

xyloist said:


> Would going on the Friday before September 24th be more or less busy than the 24th? Is that day also a cm/passholder/military discount day?



According to the first page of the thread, passholders get a discount but not military or cm.



FoxC63 said:


> No one knows how many tickets are sold period.  Disney have never published this information but many have guessed.





mesaboy2 said:


> Agreed, but I've never seen anything to suggest the maximum number varies from party to party.



I know they don't release info, just thought maybe someone who has been to many parties might have an educated guess. Thanks.


----------



## Melindarella

Got our tickets for 9/7!  Can't wait!! Attended last year, and had a blast!!


----------



## mesaboy2

only hope said:


> I know they don't release info, just thought maybe someone who has been to many parties might have an educated guess. Thanks.



The educated guesses put the number between 25K and 35K, well less than half the park's capacity.


----------



## marynpaul

Is there a way to take character pictures (I only want the characters alone..not me or anyone else in them) without having to wait in those long lines.


----------



## hodad

Apologies if this has already been discussed in the thread:

I seem to recall reading that regular hours for non-hard-ticketed guests ended at 6pm this year, both at MNSSHP and MVMCP, rather than at 7 like in previous years.  I'm curious how that plays out for party attendees who show up at 4. What happens at 6? Does the park suddenly empty out? Is it possible to get a fast pass that begins between 6 and 7?


----------



## mousehockey37

123SA said:


> I can confirm 3:52 was when the line started going through tap stiles.  We got there at about 3:10, there were already lines at the tapstiles.  We ended up about 5th at the tapstile.
> 
> I thought it was uncomfortably crowded and I'm kinda sorry I already bought tickets for next Friday. I just don't enjoy that level of crowd
> 
> My daughter hustled like mad and was 7th in line for Jack and Sally.  We were in Moana line at 520. She came out about 650?  We were in line for Jasmine & Genie before 724 (that was the time when I remembered to check)   Finished at 750.   My son jumped in line around 740 so we were able to see Abu and Aladdin by 815. Then Jafar. We had to wait through a break and saw him by 845. In Jack Sparrow line at 852 but he was taking a break until 930. Not out during parade. We left my boys in line and went to Jane Terk Tarzan line. They were coming out at 9. Cast member said the waiting line was about 40 minutes. She was right. We were last party to see them at 940. We hustled back to POC. We were starving so missed fireworks to eat.   Trick or treated. Sat at 1050 for parade.  Walked on Big Thunder. More trick or treating. Then castle show.
> 
> The characters were great, but honestly, as much as we liked the interaction, it was mostly just very frustrating to be in the line while the characters spent sometimes as much as 7 minutes with a single party.  Lots of parties that wanted to be greeted individually by the characters, then have group photos, then various combinations of their party.  Different poses too.    IT was fun when it was your turn but painstaking when it wasn't.  There were many people grumbling in the lines.  If I had to choose, I'd choose less interaction with faster lines.
> 
> For the next party, DD wants to meet Cruella, Lotso and maybe the Tweedles.  Other than that, I'm sticking to the magic shots and shows.



Thanks for the detailed report!

This just goes to show how you have to pick what you want to do.  It's either characters/parades & fireworks/ trick or treating/rides.  There's not many combos that work out too well.

As far as the big groups and long interactions, that's on the character handlers to a degree, but again, you'll get into the whole entitlement thing, so it's a slippery slope.  Should they have it where it's no autographs?  Absolutely.  That takes the longest of anything, next to 80 poses with a large group.  Sooner than later, I'd call Disney and let them know.  If you're going again next Friday, get there early enough so that you can go in and tell them at City Hall how you feel.  If enough people were to complain that the character interactions are taking too long then maybe they'll do something to speed up the process (ie, no autographs, etc).


----------



## mesaboy2

hodad said:


> Apologies if this has already been discussed in the thread:
> 
> I seem to recall reading that regular hours for non-hard-ticketed guests ended at 6pm this year, *both at MNSSHP and MVMCP, *rather than at 7 like in previous years.  I'm curious how that plays out for party attendees who show up at 4. What happens at 6? Does the park suddenly empty out? Is it possible to get a fast pass that begins between 6 and 7?



Only at MVMCP this year, not MNSSHP.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

More Disney Halloween from Target!

Girls Stuff
    

Toddler Boys Stuff



Womens Halloween


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

And some Kid Backpacks and Toddler Accessories


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Last year Disney sold merchandise in waves but they did state what was being released and when it was being released.  Maybe this years Hocus Pocus merchandise was meant to be sold at a later date or inventory was late.  Just a thought.
> 
> I agree it's sad to see things being sold out.



See this is what I wondering about in my previous question about stuff selling out! Waves for each party sound much more fair. But also, how is it fair that only certain items, such as Hocus Pocus, be out on certain party nights? Not even mentioning which parties? That doesn't seem fair for people who want the merchandise but can only go to certain parties.


----------



## Disneylover99

mousehockey37 said:


> As far as the big groups and long interactions, that's on the character handlers to a degree, but again, you'll get into the whole entitlement thing, so it's a slippery slope.  *Should they have it where it's no autographs?  Absolutely*.  That takes the longest of anything, next to 80 poses with a large group.  Sooner than later, I'd call Disney and let them know.  If you're going again next Friday, get there early enough so that you can go in and tell them at City Hall how you feel.  If enough people were to complain that the character interactions are taking too long then maybe they'll do something to speed up the process (ie, no autographs, etc).



Last year I feel like fewer characters signed. This year as an example, Lotso signed. He didn't last year. We met him last year with a five minute wait. This year he had a 45 minute wait when we walked by.


----------



## xyloist

Where on the map do Jane, Tarzan, and Terk meet? And how were the lines to meet them?


----------



## mousehockey37

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> See this is what I wondering about in my previous question about stuff selling out! Waves for each party sound much more fair. But also, how is it fair that only certain items, such as Hocus Pocus, be out on certain party nights? Not even mentioning which parties? That doesn't seem fair for people who want the merchandise but can only go to certain parties.



Disney doesn't always do things fairly, sadly.  In past years, they've sold out of the limited edition pin sets early and people at later parties had no chance.  If you look, that Chernabog pin in the framed set is 1 of X amount.  And that X amount isn't a very high number.  Granted it's almost $300 for the set, but as the pictures showed last night, people were waiting for them.  As long as they get the money for them, they don't seemingly care if they run out of things within 2 parties.


----------



## HopperFan

@yulilin3 Question?

20 parties in 11 years I had convinced myself we would skip this year ... even though it's our favorite holiday.  Same parade, same fireworks, same projections ..... magic shots not turning out, meets lines too long and what seemed to be fuller parties.  Burnt out.

Then I see pictures of more characters, great new snack items and of course our Halloween itch (and I love Hocus Pocus).  I'm booked for a long weekend of MK, IOA and UO .... but could do the Halloween Party ..... so I'm leaning towards going.  DS will want to meet as many characters as he can and Trick or Treat all over (last party we walked out with 12 lbs) and doesn't get we don't have to go on rides since we do all the time, so we'll  do some.

To maximize our time I'm thinking we will skip parade if the same and if the projections on the castle haven't been improved with the new equipment, skip staking a spot .... and just watch fireworks from where ever we are.  Question - is the projection etc the same?


----------



## pjtoadie

123SA said:


> I can confirm 3:52 was when the line started going through tap stiles.  We got there at about 3:10, there were already lines at the tapstiles.  We ended up about 5th at the tapstile.
> 
> I thought it was uncomfortably crowded and I'm kinda sorry I already bought tickets for next Friday. I just don't enjoy that level of crowd
> 
> My daughter hustled like mad and was 7th in line for Jack and Sally.  We were in Moana line at 520. She came out about 650?  We were in line for Jasmine & Genie before 724 (that was the time when I remembered to check)   Finished at 750.   My son jumped in line around 740 so we were able to see Abu and Aladdin by 815. Then Jafar. We had to wait through a break and saw him by 845. In Jack Sparrow line at 852 but he was taking a break until 930. Not out during parade. We left my boys in line and went to Jane Terk Tarzan line. They were coming out at 9. Cast member said the waiting line was about 40 minutes. She was right. We were last party to see them at 940. We hustled back to POC. We were starving so missed fireworks to eat.   Trick or treated. Sat at 1050 for parade.  Walked on Big Thunder. More trick or treating. Then castle show.
> 
> The characters were great, but honestly, as much as we liked the interaction, it was mostly just very frustrating to be in the line while the characters spent sometimes as much as 7 minutes with a single party.  Lots of parties that wanted to be greeted individually by the characters, then have group photos, then various combinations of their party.  Different poses too.    IT was fun when it was your turn but painstaking when it wasn't.  There were many people grumbling in the lines.  If I had to choose, I'd choose less interaction with faster lines.
> 
> For the next party, DD wants to meet Cruella, Lotso and maybe the Tweedles.  Other than that, I'm sticking to the magic shots and shows.



Who knows what Friday will be like but I'd be surprised if it was as crowded as last night was. First party and it being in August was probably a big part in why it was the way it was.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> See this is what I wondering about in my previous question about stuff selling out! Waves for each party sound much more fair. But also, how is it fair that only certain items, such as Hocus Pocus, be out on certain party nights? Not even mentioning which parties? That doesn't seem fair for people who want the merchandise but can only go to certain parties.



I couldn't agree with you more.  It's silly stupid.  This was my response to Guest Services:

I hope you also update your policy when it comes to purchasing Special Event Merchandise.  Since we immediately look for these items upon arrival, the “sold out” mantra definitely taints our Disney experience and view point for remembering this occasion.  Guests who stay at Disney Resorts during the event and purchase event tickets should have the opportunity to purchase these items and at limited quantities via My Disney Experience portal – this only seems fair.

Did they respond - ummm, no!


----------



## jenhelgren

Is it okay for anyone to request the allergy goodies? My kids are more excited about the jelly beans and gummy bears than the M and M's and Skittles we have been seeing pics of


----------



## mousehockey37

Disneylover99 said:


> Last year I feel like fewer characters signed. This year as an example, Lotso signed. He didn't last year. We met him last year with a five minute wait. This year he had a 45 minute wait when we walked by.



That's the tough part with stuff like this.  The autographs are fun to get (we don't personally get them), but there's a time and a place.  A hard ticket event isn't necessarily the best place to do it.  Now if you're a local and had the chance to see some of the villains out "training" a couple weeks ago, that's a better time.  Heck, Disney just needs to have the villains out more period.


----------



## Disneylover99

mousehockey37 said:


> That's the tough part with stuff like this.  The autographs are fun to get (we don't personally get them), but there's a time and a place.  A hard ticket event isn't necessarily the best place to do it.  Now if you're a local and had the chance to see some of the villains out "training" a couple weeks ago, that's a better time.  Heck, Disney just needs to have the villains out more period.



I wish none of them signed. That's the only reason my kids got in line for characters last night. They are autograph fiends, but they could care less about interacting with them or taking pictures with them.


----------



## mousehockey37

FoxC63 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.  It's silly stupid.  This was my response to Guest Services:
> 
> I hope you also update your policy when it comes to purchasing Special Event Merchandise.  Since we immediately look for these items upon arrival, the “sold out” mantra definitely taints our Disney experience and view point for remembering this occasion.  *Guests who stay at Disney Resorts during the event and purchase event tickets should have the opportunity to purchase these items and at limited quantities via My Disney Experience portal – this only seems fair.*
> 
> Did they respond - ummm, no!



Disney did put limits on how much people could buy.  As I said here earlier, the pin sets, there's only so many of each of the limited ones.  It's not fair to limit merchandise sold at the parties, but it's not really fair either that some of the items don't make it all the way either.  Again, the best example is the 5 boxed pins and the 6 framed pin sets.  Those will be long sold out before the October parties more than likely, or they'll create a different "set" to sell once the first ones are gone.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more.  It's silly stupid.  This was my response to Guest Services:
> 
> I hope you also update your policy when it comes to purchasing Special Event Merchandise.  Since we immediately look for these items upon arrival, the “sold out” mantra definitely taints our Disney experience and view point for remembering this occasion.  Guests who stay at Disney Resorts during the event and purchase event tickets should have the opportunity to purchase these items and at limited quantities via My Disney Experience portal – this only seems fair.
> 
> Did they respond - ummm, no!



It just doesn't make sense to me putting all the stock out for a limited edition item out during 1 party, and the first one at that. 

i realize things aren't fair but releasing a small amount each night and limited per guests/family seems logical and not complicated. That's what we did at my work for the Nintendo Switch, one per family and only have some of the stock out each day to give everyone a chance. Kinda. Some parts are iffy but eh.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mousehockey37 said:


> Disney did put limits on how much people could buy.  As I said here earlier, the pin sets, there's only so many of each of the limited ones.  It's not fair to limit merchandise sold at the parties, but it's not really fair either that some of the items don't make it all the way either.  Again, the best example is the 5 boxed pins and the 6 framed pin sets.  Those will be long sold out before the October parties more than likely, or they'll create a different "set" to sell once the first ones are gone.



There should be a way to figure out a happy medium.


----------



## mousehockey37

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> There should be a way to figure out a happy medium.



There isn't though.  I think the Chernabog pin in the framed set is like 1 of 300 or something crazy like that.  So figure, there's 300 framed sets.  That's gonna sell out quick.  The others in the set are up to like 1500 in the limited edition.  There was a limit of 2 per person.  Well, do the math, there's no happy medium there nor will there ever be.

This isn't something new Disney is doing either, they've had the staggered release thing now for a couple years.  Other years it was the popcorn buckets.  They sold a certain one, then when it sold out, they had another one ready to go.

At least they have limits on merchandise so that the resale sites can't just go in, clean house and resell everything.  I'm sure if you looked on eBay though, you'll find plenty of MNSSHP 2017 things for sale already.

ETA:  People are trying to sell the SotMK cards for $30... There's a box 5 pin set for $200... Yikes...


----------



## MissMaryQC

jenhelgren said:


> Is it okay for anyone to request the allergy goodies? My kids are more excited about the jelly beans and gummy bears than the M and M's and Skittles we have been seeing pics of



I don't see why not, ask!


----------



## Disneylover99

I'm just glad the first party was last night and not tonight. It's been pouring rain here for hours.


----------



## partyoffive

I heard from a group I follow on Facebook that the Hocus Pocus merchandise was pulled because of a legal issue. There was some speculation in the thread that there is a copyright issue related to a fabric line called the Ghastlies. Which as an avid quilter is one of my favorite fabric lines! I want to buy the t-shirt with the cat on it and now when I compare it to the fabric I can see the resemblance. No wonder I liked all that merchandise best! Not sure of the validity of all this just re-posting what I read elsewhere! We will be there on the 2nd of October, hoping they have it straightened out and available.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mousehockey37 said:


> There isn't though.  I think the Chernabog pin in the framed set is like 1 of 300 or something crazy like that.  So figure, there's 300 framed sets.  That's gonna sell out quick.  The others in the set are up to like 1500 in the limited edition.  There was a limit of 2 per person.  Well, do the math, there's no happy medium there nor will there ever be.
> 
> This isn't something new Disney is doing either, they've had the staggered release thing now for a couple years.  Other years it was the popcorn buckets.  They sold a certain one, then when it sold out, they had another one ready to go.
> 
> At least they have limits on merchandise so that the resale sites can't just go in, clean house and resell everything.  I'm sure if you looked on eBay though, you'll find plenty of MNSSHP 2017 things for sale already.
> 
> ETA:  People are trying to sell the SotMK cards for $30... There's a box 5 pin set for $200... Yikes...


----------



## HopperFan

only hope said:


> I know they don't release info, just thought maybe someone who has been to many parties might have an educated guess. Thanks.





mesaboy2 said:


> The educated guesses put the number between 25K and 35K, well less than half the park's capacity.



Years ago we went to a Friday party where we literally felt alone.  It was amazing!  The next day I had something I needed to go to front desk about and had a long conversation with an older CM to which I talked about the party.  She said her DD was also a CM and was "in management with handling the tickets for parties etc."  She told me she is sure I had a great time because DD told her they only sold 9000 tickets for the night.  I did ask her if she knew how many was sold out and she said it was a number close to 30,000.   Have been to many sold out parties and the last few years I felt it was more crowded (and that has been with the NF expansion). I think the guess of 35,000 is a solid guess on sold out parties now.


----------



## pjtoadie

mousehockey37 said:


> There isn't though.  I think the Chernabog pin in the framed set is like 1 of 300 or something crazy like that.  So figure, there's 300 framed sets.  That's gonna sell out quick.  The others in the set are up to like 1500 in the limited edition.  There was a limit of 2 per person.  Well, do the math, there's no happy medium there nor will there ever be.
> 
> This isn't something new Disney is doing either, they've had the staggered release thing now for a couple years.  Other years it was the popcorn buckets.  They sold a certain one, then when it sold out, they had another one ready to go.
> 
> At least they have limits on merchandise so that the resale sites can't just go in, clean house and resell everything.  I'm sure if you looked on eBay though, you'll find plenty of MNSSHP 2017 things for sale already.
> 
> ETA:  People are trying to sell the SotMK cards for $30... There's a box 5 pin set for $200... Yikes...



What is 1500 in the limited edition? The villain pins?


----------



## mesaboy2

HopperFan said:


> Years ago we went to a Friday party where we literally felt alone.  It was amazing!  The next day I had something I needed to go to front desk about and had a long conversation with an older CM to which I talked about the party.  She said her DD was also a CM and was "in management with handling the tickets for parties etc."  She told me she is sure I had a great time because DD told her they only sold 9000 tickets for the night.  I did ask her if she knew how many was sold out and she said it was a number close to 30,000.   Have been to many sold out parties and the last few years I felt it was more crowded (and that has been with the NF expansion). I think the guess of 35,000 is a solid guess on sold out parties now.



Agreed, I think it's on the higher end of that range these days.


----------



## mousehockey37

pjtoadie said:


> What is 1500 in the limited edition? The villain pins?



I don't know.  I just know that all the pins in the set are of a limited number of so many.  The completer pin in each is the "rarest" pin of the set.  I have the 5 pin box set from 2014 and they're all limited of a certain number.

Did a google search and came up with this for info on the pins for MNSSHP 2017:

_"Select pins will be sold as individual limited edition pins with limited completer pins. There will be only 5,400 of each pin, 1,000 boxed sets of each pin, and 300 framed sets of each pin.

There’s also a limited release 12-pin mystery set featuring iconic Disney characters in Halloween costumes. The set includes 4 limited edition chaser pins and 2 randomly selected pins."
**updated with better description of pin LE's**
_
So I'm guessing the villain pins by themselves are 5400 LE.  When put into the box, it's a LE of 1000 boxes, and then 300 framed LE.


----------



## pjtoadie

mousehockey37 said:


> I don't know.  I just know that all the pins in the set are of a limited number of so many.  The completer pin in each is the "rarest" pin of the set.  I have the 5 pin box set from 2014 and they're all limited of a certain number.
> 
> Did a google search and came up with this for info on the pins for MNSSHP 2017:
> 
> _"Select pins will be sold as individual limited edition pins, each with an edition size of 5,400. These pins will also be sold in a boxed set (1,000 edition size) and a framed set (300 edition size), each containing limited edition completer pins.
> 
> Finally, guests will find a limited release mystery pin set with world famous Disney characters dressed in Halloween costumes. There are a total of 12 pins in this collection, which includes four limited edition chaser pins (1,000 edition size each). Each box contains two randomly selected pins."
> _
> So I'm guessing the villain pins by themselves are 5400 LE.  When put into the box, it's a LE of 1000 boxes, and then 300 framed LE.



Gotcha! Yeah the villain pins by themselves are 5400 LE.


----------



## camnhan

Sorry, what is the meet-up that has been mentioned that has the different bag/cups/posters etc??


----------



## alisonslp

mousehockey37 said:


> Thanks for the detailed report!
> 
> This just goes to show how you have to pick what you want to do.  It's either characters/parades & fireworks/ trick or treating/rides.  There's not many combos that work out too well


really, it is a choice between characters and all the rest. It is the long character lines that throw everything else off. There is plenty of time to do rides, parade, fireworks, and candy as long as your are not waiting in line for hours for a character.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

I know there are locations inside the park where you can check in and get your wristband- are you also able to get your trick or treat bag and the small bag filled with a few pieces of candy there as well?


----------



## CMNJ

camnhan said:


> Sorry, what is the meet-up that has been mentioned that has the different bag/cups/posters etc??


There was a special Disney parks blog event last night that @yulilin3 got tickets through.


----------



## pjtoadie

I heard the villain pins are sold at the Emporium and Big Top Souvenirs? I would assume it's better to go to Big Top because it won't be as busy?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

It's too bad they don't let each party-goer make one meet & greet fastpass at the time they purchase their party ticket. But that would mean the'd have to commit to who the characters would be way in advance, plus I'm sure there are other problems I'm not thinking of. But it would be nice to be able to meet even just one character without much of a queue.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> I heard the villain pins are sold at the Emporium and Big Top Souvenirs? I would assume it's better to go to Big Top because it won't be as busy?



That line looked pretty busy to me!


----------



## Disneylover99

pjtoadie said:


> I heard the villain pins are sold at the Emporium and Big Top Souvenirs? I would assume it's better to go to Big Top because it won't be as busy?


I don't know about the Emporium, but Big Top was busy earlier (around 4:30pm) but later in the evening (9pm) there were no lines.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> That line looked pretty busy to me!



I'll probably check them both out when I arrive to see which one is less busy.


----------



## pjtoadie

Disneylover99 said:


> I don't know about the Emporium, but Big Top was busy earlier (around 4:30pm) but later in the evening (9pm) there were no lines.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Question about the bypass - when we enter the park at 4:00 PM with our party tickets, do we have to go down the bypass, or can we walk down Main Street? I'm asking because I'll have 2 kids with me, their first time to MK, so I'd love to walk down Main Street for that first experience of seeing it and the castle, then circle back to the bypass to get trick-or-treat bags.

Also, I'm curious about all that chocolate candy - doesn't it melt by the end of the night in that Florida heat and humidity? I'm going to encourage the kids to trick-or-treat later in the evening, for that reason, and also so they don't have to carry it around all night. The candy won't run out, will it?


----------



## Cluelyss

lucyddr said:


> If we attend the Dessert Party with Plaza viewing, would we be allowed to stay in the viewing plaza for the Hocus Pocus show and late parade?
> 
> 
> Being able to do this would totally justify the price of the party, but I don't want to assume anything.


I'm sure you could stay there for HP, but the area is no longer "reserved" after the fireworks. You would not have any sort of parade view from there, though.


----------



## alisonslp

dreamseeker9 said:


> Question about the bypass - when we enter the park at 4:00 PM with our party tickets, do we have to go down the bypass, or can we walk down Main Street? I'm asking because I'll have 2 kids with me, their first time to MK, so I'd love to walk down Main Street for that first experience of seeing it and the castle, then circle back to the bypass to get trick-or-treat bags.
> 
> Also, I'm curious about all that chocolate candy - doesn't it melt by the end of the night in that Florida heat and humidity? I'm going to encourage the kids to trick-or-treat later in the evening, for that reason, and also so they don't have to carry it around all night. The candy won't run out, will it?


Yes, you should be able to walk down main street if you want. In general, chocolate melts around 95 degrees. TOT doesn't start until 7p. By then, the sun will be low/down and it should be no higher than low 80s, hopefully cooler. But yes, TOT later in the evening works better for this. When we went a few years ago, we had no problems with melted candy.


----------



## lucyddr

Cluelyss said:


> I'm sure you could stay there for HP, but the area is no longer "reserved" after the fireworks. You would not have any sort of parade view from there, though.



Thanks!  I read on another site that they were giving parade viewing passes as part of the party based on a conversation with Disney, but I don't really trust it until I see if anyone has actually received it.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

dreamseeker9 said:


> Question about the bypass - when we enter the park at 4:00 PM with our party tickets, do we have to go down the bypass, or can we walk down Main Street? I'm asking because I'll have 2 kids with me, their first time to MK, so I'd love to walk down Main Street for that first experience of seeing it and the castle, then circle back to the bypass to get trick-or-treat bags.
> 
> Also, I'm curious about all that chocolate candy - doesn't it melt by the end of the night in that Florida heat and humidity? I'm going to encourage the kids to trick-or-treat later in the evening, for that reason, and also so they don't have to carry it around all night. The candy won't run out, will it?



You can walk down Main Street if you like.  You don't have to go down the bypass at all if you don't want to... at 7:00 when the party starts all the trick or treat stations have bags they can give you (you just don't get the little "starter pack" of candy).  We went in at 4:00, did our FP+, had dinner, then circled back to get our bags at the front of the park. 

And no, the chocolate doesn't melt.  Ours was fine.  But the lines are much shorter at the end of the night, so if your kids can wait, I would encourage that anyway.  The candy will absolutely not run out - they have loads of it!


----------



## Cluelyss

lucyddr said:


> Thanks!  I read on another site that they were giving parade viewing passes as part of the party based on a conversation with Disney, but I don't really trust it until I see if anyone has actually received it.


Parade viewing was included in the dessert party package in prior years, but not this year. Even then, the viewing area was for the first parade only and was by the flagpole.


----------



## DisneyChris2016

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> I know there are locations inside the park where you can check in and get your wristband- are you also able to get your trick or treat bag and the small bag filled with a few pieces of candy there as well?



We were told the only location to get the small bags of candy was at the front bypass behind Main Street.  You can get bags at any of the TOT stations if you don't care about the initial candy... it doesn't seem like much compared to how much candy you end up with if you are trick or treating throughout the night anyway.


----------



## Cluelyss

Bex258 said:


> on a side note, is 3 weeks in advance too early to send a parcel to a Disney hotel?


I always aim to have the package arrive no more than a week before I do.


----------



## acln

I'm sorry I know this was posted at some point, but where exactly does the bypass take you?


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

I went to a party last year and got my picture with Jack Skellington and Sally. By the time I got to the 7 Dwarfs, rain and lightning were in the area so they had to shut down the M&G. The 7 Dwarfs M&G is probably my number one priority this year. Does anyone know what time they start meeting, and what time would you get in line? Thanks. I'll be at the party on 9/1.


----------



## CMNJ

acln said:


> I'm sorry I know this was posted at some point, but where exactly does the bypass take you?


To the hub area at the end of Main Street-you come out between the plaza restaurant and tomorrowland terrace


----------



## CMNJ

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> I went to a party last year and got my picture with Jack Skellington and Sally. By the time I got to the 7 Dwarfs, rain and lightning were in the area so they had to shut down the M&G. The 7 Dwarfs M&G is probably my number one priority this year. Does anyone know what time they start meeting, and what time would you get in line? Thanks. I'll be at the party on 9/1.


Last year they started meeting around 6:15
We got in line between 5:30 and 5:45 and waited about an hour to see them in mid October


----------



## mickey1968

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> More Disney Halloween from Target!
> 
> Girls Stuff
> View attachment 265015 View attachment 265016 View attachment 265017 View attachment 265018
> 
> Toddler Boys Stuff
> 
> View attachment 265021
> 
> Womens Halloween
> View attachment 265022 View attachment 265023View attachment 265024 View attachment 265026 View attachment 265025


Walmart usually has some cute Halloween tshirts too. I haven't looked yet this year, but they are usually about $5-8 dollars.


----------



## monique5

*News

Hocus Pocus Halloween Merchandise Recalled Before First Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*

The news we are hearing from Disney insiders is that the merchandise simply did not show up in time for the first party. In addition, sources are suggesting it may not be available at all. Word on the street is that there is actually a legal/copyright issue with the items meaning that they may never be available for distribution. At the moment this is just speculation as we await official word from Disney on the matter. ---Chip & Co.


----------



## PolyRob

Just caught up on all the first party information! Only two months of waiting for me 

Any reports on the Hallowishes dessert party seating and table assignments?


----------



## Bex258

Cluelyss said:


> I always aim to have the package arrive no more than a week before I do.




Cool thanks, I was hoping to use the Disneystore free postage and discount offer, it ends today (Sunday) and only takes a week to ship and I'm 3 weeks out.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm really at a loss as to my party plan for this year. Usually I have my military precision plan ready to go at this point. We will be doing Universal this trip, so the only WDW time will be the party. There are a few favorite rides I'd like to do. We'll most likely see the first parade. My preference used to be to watch the second but ever since they moved the second parade start time back I feel it cuts too much time out of the emptier last hour of the party.

We'll see the fireworks for sure. Do some trick or treating near the end when the trails are emptier. I'm just not sure about which characters I'd like to see. We will be Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel, so we'll most likely need to see Jack and Ariel/Eric. I met the dwarves a few times before so have little interest in them again. Usually we meet Jack and Sally because you can get that done before the party even starts, but this year we may actually want to do rides instead during that time.

I just can't decide which other characters I want to meet. I have a lot I wouldn't mind meeting, like Lotso, Jafar, Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles. I'd love to meet Donald since he is my favorite but that line is terrible unless you get lucky or line up before 7. Same with Belle and Gaston, they are a great interaction but that line is murder if you get cut off when they go on a break.


----------



## yulilin3

HopperFan said:


> @yulilin3 Question?
> 
> 20 parties in 11 years I had convinced myself we would skip this year ... even though it's our favorite holiday.  Same parade, same fireworks, same projections ..... magic shots not turning out, meets lines too long and what seemed to be fuller parties.  Burnt out.
> 
> Then I see pictures of more characters, great new snack items and of course our Halloween itch (and I love Hocus Pocus).  I'm booked for a long weekend of MK, IOA and UO .... but could do the Halloween Party ..... so I'm leaning towards going.  DS will want to meet as many characters as he can and Trick or Treat all over (last party we walked out with 12 lbs) and doesn't get we don't have to go on rides since we do all the time, so we'll  do some.
> 
> To maximize our time I'm thinking we will skip parade if the same and if the projections on the castle haven't been improved with the new equipment, skip staking a spot .... and just watch fireworks from where ever we are.  Question - is the projection etc the same?


The projections during  hallowishes were the same.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just can't decide which other characters I want to meet. I have a lot I wouldn't mind meeting, like Lotso, Jafar, Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles


I have met Jafar. Freakiest M&G I have ever had...Well, Darth Vader and I having a staring contest might have actually been the freakiest and that happened recently on my trip to DLR.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I haven't heard any reports about Madame Carlotta or Rinotta at the Haunted Mansion. Does anyone know if they were there or was it cancelled for rain? If they were there, what times?

And how were the lines for the photospot with the lantern? I think that would go well with my sister's provincial Belle outfit!


----------



## patrokls

The latest Tim Tracker video answers some questions.


----------



## sunshine1

What is the latest time you can get in line to meet the characters?

Thinking of doing that with the dwarfs.


----------



## CMNJ

sunshine1 said:


> What is the latest time you can get in line to meet the characters?
> 
> Thinking of doing that with the dwarfs.



I think it can depend on the actual line the night of your party-if the line is extremely long they can (and will) cut it off early. I've seen reports of people meeting the dwarves with short lines late in the night but my understanding is that they can cut off any character line early if necessary (unlike ride lines that are always open until 11:59). I believe there were reports by party goers this year that cast members said they planned to cut the Moana line quite early (like 9-10) if necessary. Also this doesn't apply to the dwarves but other characters do sets where they meet for 30-45 min at a time with breaks in between sets. So if you decide to meet any of those (Jack Sparrow, Cruella, etc) make sure you know what time their last set ends as it may be earlier than midnight.
ETA when they cut a character line it is based on how long the handlers at the start of the line estimate those currently in line will take to finish. If several people in line wind up meeting much more quickly than expected (i.e. No autographs and very quick pic/interaction) they can reopen the que to allow some more to join. We met Peter Pan during he day (who meets in a similar fashion to the parties with set meeting times and lengthy breaks in between. The line got cut off one family behind us and we were chatting the cast member manning the line for a a while about the logistics as they turned family after family away as they came to join the line. However then the line started moving very quickly (lots of people just getting a quick pic without much interaction) and we saw them reopen the que and allow 5 more groups or so to join the line for the current set.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Lesley Wake said:


> I haven't heard any reports about Madame Carlotta or Rinotta at the Haunted Mansion. Does anyone know if they were there or was it cancelled for rain? If they were there, what times?
> 
> And how were the lines for the photospot with the lantern? I think that would go well with my sister's provincial Belle outfit!


There is a photo of one of them here:
https://www.disboards.com/media/categories/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2017.671/

So I assume they are out this year.


----------



## scrappinmom

Advice please? We only have 2 must do's on our party night (9/15) - of course they're the 2 busiest ones! Jack & Sally, & Moana. That day is also our MK day so we will be in the park, just a quick change into costume to do. Who do you think we should line up for first? It's just my 17 yr old dd & I, her must is Moana, mine J&S, do we need to split up & do them separately? Would kinda suck to do that but we can. We can line up at 4 with no problem - thanks


----------



## Bex258

scrappinmom said:


> Advice please? We only have 2 must do's on our party night (9/15) - of course they're the 2 busiest ones! Jack & Sally, & Moana. That day is also our MK day so we will be in the park, just a quick change into costume to do. Who do you think we should line up for first? It's just my 17 yr old dd & I, her must is Moana, mine J&S, do we need to split up & do them separately? Would kinda suck to do that but we can. We can line up at 4 with no problem - thanks



Jack and Sally start queuing at 4pm, Moana as of the first party did not have a queue till a bit later, I think the line started between 5pm and 6pm. So you could go to Moana straight after. Keep checking for updates, things may move around a bit depending on Moanas line over the next couple of parties.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinmom said:


> Advice please? We only have 2 must do's on our party night (9/15) - of course they're the 2 busiest ones! Jack & Sally, & Moana. That day is also our MK day so we will be in the park, just a quick change into costume to do. Who do you think we should line up for first? It's just my 17 yr old dd & I, her must is Moana, mine J&S, do we need to split up & do them separately? Would kinda suck to do that but we can. We can line up at 4 with no problem - thanks


Based on the info from the first party, Moana did not start meeting prior to 7 and the line started forming around 5. If that stays the same, you could line up for J&S at 4, then head right to Moana once done (I'd estimate that would put you there no later than 5:30). You may have a 2 hour wait for Moana then, but at least you've knocked out your 2 priorities before 8.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Can you please tell me what time you lined up for Tweedles & Queen of Hearts and was it one line to meet them?  Thanks you!


Did anyone line up early that can comment when the line started forming? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Can someone explain how the party merchandise in the shops works? If we're already in MK, when can we buy the party merchandise? Would it be out early (before 7:00) or how does it work? Do they bring it out right at 7? We're hoping to do shopping early since there's so much going on later. I'm assuming the non-party Halloween-theme items are in the stores during the day as well? We're mostly after the party merchandise.


----------



## HausofDisney

Thank you to everyone who shared their night one experience and answered questions.


----------



## Patrick G.

Can anyone share the dimensions of the treat bags this year?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Based on the info from the first party, Moana did not start meeting prior to 7 and the line started forming around 5. If that stays the same, you could line up for J&S at 4, then head right to Moana once done (I'd estimate that would put you there no later than 5:30). You may have a 2 hour wait for Moana then, but at least you've knocked out your 2 priorities before 8.



This, but if already in Park line up earlier. On Halloween last year, we were already in park & lined up a little before 4pm & PP were already in line, so we didn't finish until 5:20. So if in line before 4, you could potentially be 1st. You could hold line if family wanted to ride, etc. & just let PP around you know.


----------



## anricat

Does anyone have a map of the bypass? Our first order of business is meeting with Tink (we're all going as fairies). Is the bypass before or after that section of Main Street?


----------



## mickey1968

ColoradoMom12 said:


> Can someone explain how the party merchandise in the shops works? If we're already in MK, when can we buy the party merchandise? Would it be out early (before 7:00) or how does it work? Do they bring it out right at 7? We're hoping to do shopping early since there's so much going on later. I'm assuming the non-party Halloween-theme items are in the stores during the day as well? We're mostly after the party merchandise.


Regular Halloween merchandise will be all over the place including some in the resort gift shops. I'm not sure what time the MNSSHP shirts and pins will come out. Definitely not before 4pm because you have to show your party wrist band to purchase. They basically have the shirts on rolling hanging racks and pull them out. I have seen an area sectioned off in the middle part of the Emporium that will be monitored by a cast member and pins may be at the register. Same back at Big Top.


----------



## mickey1968

anricat said:


> Does anyone have a map of the bypass? Our first order of business is meeting with Tink (we're all going as fairies). Is the bypass before or after that section of Main Street?


I don't have a map handy but it is immediately after Tony's Town Square restaurant. So it is after you would do Tink on the same side of the street.


----------



## yulilin3

Patrick G. said:


> Can anyone share the dimensions of the treat bags this year?


it's about 9" tall by 7" wide (same size bag as every year)


----------



## Bex258

Lesley Wake said:


> I haven't heard any reports about Madame Carlotta or Rinotta at the Haunted Mansion. Does anyone know if they were there or was it cancelled for rain? If they were there, what times?
> 
> And how were the lines for the photospot with the lantern? I think that would go well with my sister's provincial Belle outfit!




https://www.disboards.com/media/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2017-026.83873/

No idea which one she is but this looks promising.


----------



## Bex258

mousehockey37 said:


> That's the tough part with stuff like this.  The autographs are fun to get (we don't personally get them), but there's a time and a place.  A hard ticket event isn't necessarily the best place to do it.  Now if you're a local and had the chance to see some of the villains out "training" a couple weeks ago, that's a better time.  Heck, Disney just needs to have the villains out more period.





Disneylover99 said:


> I wish none of them signed. That's the only reason my kids got in line for characters last night. They are autograph fiends, but they could care less about interacting with them or taking pictures with them.



I want to get autographs from characters that I can't get during park hours but I'm happy to take signed cards. I'm not going to want or need a lot of interaction either. Quick pic and I'm happy to be on my way to go do other fun stuff in the party. It's almost like they could do with a character FP line where you can only get a photo and signed card and move on and have a couple of those go through while the next group in the normal queue prepares for their longer greet. I know that probably wouldn't work but it would be good if Disney could figure out a way of doing it more efficiently.

I think they should have done a variation of Club Villain, forget the show and desserts a queue and meet Curella, Evil Queen, Maleficent, Red Queen and Dr Facilier and maybe even Hades and Oogie Boogie and Hook, since they appear in the show. They could charge $30-$40 to keep the queues down. Easy money for Disney and Villain's fans are happy.



partyoffive said:


> I heard from a group I follow on Facebook that the Hocus Pocus merchandise was pulled because of a legal issue. There was some speculation in the thread that there is a copyright issue related to a fabric line called the Ghastlies. Which as an avid quilter is one of my favorite fabric lines! I want to buy the t-shirt with the cat on it and now when I compare it to the fabric I can see the resemblance. No wonder I liked all that merchandise best! Not sure of the validity of all this just re-posting what I read elsewhere! We will be there on the 2nd of October, hoping they have it straightened out and available.



I can't find the merch mentioned on the parks blog anymore.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/

And I looked at the fabric https://www.thequiltedcastle.com/the-ghastlies-alexander-henry.html

its the same artist, I was sure they said it was created by him as in a collabortation so maybe they had a disagreement with him?


----------



## dreamseeker9

anricat said:


> Does anyone have a map of the bypass? Our first order of business is meeting with Tink (we're all going as fairies). Is the bypass before or after that section of Main Street?



Here's a screenshot from Google satellite. The bypass is east of Main Street before Tomorrowland. You can see the different colors in the pavement, the bypass is light gray. It's technically considered backstage, but Disney can separate the bypass from the rest of the backstage area. When I took the Keys to the Kingdom tour last September, the bypass was not open, so when we went back there, we couldn't take photos because it was considered backstage. But we saw signs and decorations along the bypass for MNSSHP.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm really at a loss as to my party plan for this year. Usually I have my military precision plan ready to go at this point. We will be doing Universal this trip, so the only WDW time will be the party. There are a few favorite rides I'd like to do. We'll most likely see the first parade. My preference used to be to watch the second but ever since they moved the second parade start time back I feel it cuts too much time out of the emptier last hour of the party.
> 
> We'll see the fireworks for sure. Do some trick or treating near the end when the trails are emptier. I'm just not sure about which characters I'd like to see. We will be Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel, so we'll most likely need to see Jack and Ariel/Eric. I met the dwarves a few times before so have little interest in them again. Usually we meet Jack and Sally because you can get that done before the party even starts, but this year we may actually want to do rides instead during that time.
> 
> I just can't decide which other characters I want to meet. I have a lot I wouldn't mind meeting, like Lotso, Jafar, Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles. I'd love to meet Donald since he is my favorite but that line is terrible unless you get lucky or line up before 7. Same with Belle and Gaston, they are a great interaction but that line is murder if you get cut off when they go on a break.



Which party are you attending? We are doing 11/1, our first party. We don't plan on doing the characters, mainly rides, candy, treats, and shows. I am still trying to decide which parade to do. The last one seems pretty late, and we would end up with a big gap before it. We are doing AM EMH at Epcot the next morning, so I'm thinking of hitting the earlier parade. Decisions, decisions. I need to decide some stuff soon. I have to do our FP+ on 9/1. I'm just not getting into polishing my detailed plans right now. Actually, not really motivated to do much right now with all of this wind and rain. I guess I need to get out and go buy food though


----------



## 123SA

acln said:


> I'm sorry I know this was posted at some point, but where exactly does the bypass take you?



You go behind all of the stores on the right hand side of main street and come out with the plaza restaurant to your left


----------



## alkc71

sunshine1 said:


> What is the latest time you can get in line to meet the characters?
> 
> Thinking of doing that with the dwarfs.



Jack and Sally's line was 2+ hours all night. We got in line at 11:53 and only waited 45 min.  They allowed people to line up until 12


----------



## 123SA

Someone asked about Jane Terk and Tarzan.   They meet across from the Sunshine Terrace.  Enter Adventureland and once off the bridge look to your left.  We were there for an entire set, last group to meet them.  Be aware that Terk leaves for breaks and comes back within the set.  So a few families opted to step to the side and wait for Terk to get back.  I was surprised the character handler allowed that.


I got in line for Moana at about 5:20.   She was scheduled to come out at 645 but delayed a bit because of rain.  It took about 20 minutes from the start of her set for me to meet her.  The line when I left was the HUGE.  However, when I looked later in the evening, between 8 and 10, it looked more manageable.   The maps didn't list character names, so I think people who knew she would be there went early, and then people didn't know know she was there unless they walked by.

I did not see the 7 dwarves but I did hear people talking.  THey said that the line was not allowed to form early.  The set wasn't ready.  I don't know what time it eventually started.


----------



## alisonslp

dreamseeker9 said:


> I'm going to encourage the kids to trick-or-treat later in the evening, for that reason, and also so they don't have to carry it around all night. The candy won't run out, will it?


 there may be times when an individual area will run out but the have barrels to replace. May just take a few minutes sometimes to get them. I remember a few years ago the CMs were dumping hand fuls into our backpack at the end of the night because they had so much left over. 



Lesley Wake said:


> I haven't heard any reports about Madame Carlotta or Rinotta at the Haunted Mansion. Does anyone know if they were there or was it cancelled for rain? If they were there, what times


 they both can be seen in this video so they were there but it was still light out, before the rain so I am not sure if they stay in the rain.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rty-boo-to-you.3580223/page-342#post-58114547


----------



## Bex258

Does anyone know if Goofy had a longer line than previous parties because of his costume change? Had to add him back into the plans now he has a new outfit.


----------



## lovingeire

Bex258 said:


> Does anyone know if Goofy had a longer line than previous parties because of his costume change? Had to add him back into the plans now he has a new outfit.



I didn't have him on my list either, but will have to add him in with that cute pirate costume.  I'm a little nervous to though because at last year's Christmas party he had some issues and our time in line wasted a lot of our party time.


----------



## JRudd10

Going on 10/31 this year does anyone have any suggestions on the best trails for trick or treating. Last year the tiki room was a good trail as well as the side show. Any other trails with multiple stops?


----------



## ArielRae

Anyone know if you can pick up the special sorcerers of the magic card at 4:00 or have to wait until after 7:00?


----------



## Bobb_o

Is there any update on how FP+ are working? I want to make sure I won't have my last day cancelled.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Does anyone know where the Cadaver Dans appear in Frontierland?


----------



## sheila14

alkc71 said:


> Jack and Sally's line was 2+ hours all night. We got in line at 11:53 and only waited 45 min.  They allowed people to line up until 12


I like this n might do it


alkc71 said:


> Jack and Sally's line was 2+ hours all night. We got in line at 11:53 and only waited 45 min.  They allowed people to line up until 12


----------



## TandDandE

We decided LATE to go to the 9/17 party.
I wanted to wear something to the party, but wanted to keep it very simple.

I found this t-shirt on Etsy really cheap, free delivery.





Then embellished it a bit with bleach and fabric paint.





Then made felt ears for him. ;-)





I think I'm done for about $16.

Looking forward to the party!!!


----------



## Patrick G.

yulilin3 said:


> it's about 9" tall by 7" wide (same size bag as every year)


Thanks!


----------



## Mrjoshua

Was anyone able to get in a ride line right before midnight, or did they cut off the lines prior?


----------



## mousehockey37

Bex258 said:


> I think they should have done a variation of Club Villain, forget the show and desserts a queue and meet Curella, Evil Queen, Maleficent, Red Queen and Dr Facilier and maybe even Hades and Oogie Boogie and Hook, since they appear in the show. *They could charge $30-$40 to keep the queues down. Easy money for Disney and Villain's fans are happy.*



To the bolded part... NO.  Just NO.



ArielRae said:


> Anyone know if you can pick up the special sorcerers of the magic card at 4:00 or have to wait until after 7:00?



You should be able to get it at 4.  Go over to the SotMK stand and ask for the card.  Show them your party bracelet and that should be what they need to see.  In 2014, I had to show my party bracelet to get my pin set at 4:30, and that's after we got our Jack Sparrow SotMK card.


----------



## Bex258

Bobb_o said:


> Is there any update on how FP+ are working? I want to make sure I won't have my last day cancelled.



So far, people reported they were working during the party.


----------



## lindsayjs

TandDandE said:


> We decided LATE to go to the 9/17 party.
> I wanted to wear something to the party, but wanted to keep it very simple.
> 
> I found this t-shirt on Etsy really cheap, free delivery.
> 
> 
> I think I'm done for about $16.
> 
> Looking forward to the party!!!


That's pretty awesome! Very clever!


----------



## Disneylover99

ArielRae said:


> Anyone know if you can pick up the special sorcerers of the magic card at 4:00 or have to wait until after 7:00?


As soon as you get your band.


----------



## Disneylover99

1GoldenSun said:


> Does anyone know where the Cadaver Dans appear in Frontierland?


I'm not sure if they have a particular spot, but they were randomly singing to people in Frontierland as they lined up for the second parade.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Disneylover99 said:


> I'm not sure if they have a particular spot, but they were randomly singing to people in Frontierland as they lined up for the second parade.




Oh great, thank you! I'm really looking forward to them!


----------



## Disneylover99

1GoldenSun said:


> Oh great, thank you! I'm really looking forward to them!


They were really great and it was pouring rain on them at one point. They didn't miss a beat!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Which party are you attending? We are doing 11/1, our first party. We don't plan on doing the characters, mainly rides, candy, treats, and shows. I am still trying to decide which parade to do. The last one seems pretty late, and we would end up with a big gap before it. We are doing AM EMH at Epcot the next morning, so I'm thinking of hitting the earlier parade. Decisions, decisions. I need to decide some stuff soon. I have to do our FP+ on 9/1. I'm just not getting into polishing my detailed plans right now. Actually, not really motivated to do much right now with all of this wind and rain. I guess I need to get out and go buy food though



We're going Sept 17. We are doing a quick weekend trip because Brian's AP for Universal runs out on that Saturday. So we are going to do Universal with 2 HHN, then MNSSHP on Sunday, then a CM friend might be getting us into AK on Monday. Still searching for that FOP FP. 

I highly recommend the first parade. I used to always recommend the second, then they changed the time to 11:15 for the last parade. That last hour of the party is just too good to spend it waiting and watching a parade. Lots of people head out after the fireworks.

My plan in the last few years has been to watch the first parade, a good last minute spot is right in front of the train station. For some reason people don't really line up there. 

If you want my planning expertise (and I have had some A+ plans in the past)..

Are you going to be in MK before the party or just going for the party? If just going for the party, do fast passes at 3:15-4:15 and so on. Do rides or eat during that 4-7 time. Don't try to trick or treat early on in the party, all the lines are usually very long. Unless you see a short line, save that for later in the night. If you fill up bags, put them away in a backpack and they will give you a new bag at the trails. 

I would see the last Hocus Pocus. It starts at midnight so watching that will, in effect, extend your party time. I would keep an eye on the weather though, and if there is threat of rain watch it earlier. 

When you watch the fireworks, make sure to check the left hand fenced in area (in front of Casey's) the other side is reserved for the dessert party but the left side is open and usually somewhat empty.


----------



## madmeg

Are the tickets only available from WDW? or can we buy it from a third party?   I noticed some other sites offer discounts, but not sure if it's legit.


----------



## missangelalexis

Mrjoshua said:


> Was anyone able to get in a ride line right before midnight, or did they cut off the lines prior?



Like any night, you should be able to get in line for a ride right up until park close (or party end).


----------



## Jays2013

Bex258 said:


> Does anyone know if Goofy had a longer line than previous parties because of his costume change? Had to add him back into the plans now he has a new outfit.



Oooh! I need to find this. Goofy is ODS' favorite character and since he's dressing as Goofy for the party, that's really the only character who's a party must-do for us!


----------



## Stitch813

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We're going Sept 17. We are doing a quick weekend trip because Brian's AP for Universal runs out on that Saturday. So we are going to do Universal with 2 HHN, then MNSSHP on Sunday, then a CM friend might be getting us into AK on Monday. Still searching for that FOP FP.
> 
> I highly recommend the first parade. I used to always recommend the second, then they changed the time to 11:15 for the last parade. That last hour of the party is just too good to spend it waiting and watching a parade. Lots of people head out after the fireworks.
> 
> My plan in the last few years has been to watch the first parade, a good last minute spot is right in front of the train station. For some reason people don't really line up there.
> 
> If you want my planning expertise (and I have had some A+ plans in the past)..
> 
> Are you going to be in MK before the party or just going for the party? If just going for the party, do fast passes at 3:15-4:15 and so on. Do rides or eat during that 4-7 time. Don't try to trick or treat early on in the party, all the lines are usually very long. Unless you see a short line, save that for later in the night. If you fill up bags, put them away in a backpack and they will give you a new bag at the trails.
> 
> I would see the last Hocus Pocus. It starts at midnight so watching that will, in effect, extend your party time. I would keep an eye on the weather though, and if there is threat of rain watch it earlier.
> 
> When you watch the fireworks, make sure to check the left hand fenced in area (in front of Casey's) the other side is reserved for the dessert party but the left side is open and usually somewhat empty.


Going Sept 17 too!  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Stuarotra

Farro said:


> Anybody with ride wait time reports?
> 
> Also, can anyone confirm if the effects were working in the Peter Pan queue during the party or were they turned off?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure if anyone has answered you or not. The longest ride that we waited for was 7DMT and it was 20 minutes. It didn't even feel that long. I'm not sure if Peter Pan's effects were on during the party because we rode it before the party started.  It looked like the effects were still on but I can't guarantee that...... maybe someone else will know for sure. Big thunder was a walk on. So was Many Adventures with Pooh. Pirates was also a walk on. Seems the biggest lines were for character m&g. I hope this helps. I don't think I saw a posted wait for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Stitch813 said:


> Going Sept 17 too!  Can't wait!!!!



Here's to low crowds and clear skies!


----------



## Farro

Stuarotra said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has answered you or not. The longest ride that we waited for was 7DMT and it was 20 minutes. It didn't even feel that long. I'm not sure if Peter Pan's effects were on during the party because we rode it before the party started.  It looked like the effects were still on but I can't guarantee that...... maybe someone else will know for sure. Big thunder was a walk on. So was Many Adventures with Pooh. Pirates was also a walk on. Seems the biggest lines were for character m&g. I hope this helps. I don't think I saw a posted wait for more than 30 minutes.



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## alisonslp

Bobb_o said:


> Is there any update on how FP+ are working? I want to make sure I won't have my last day cancelled.


 No one has mentioned anything about their FP being cancelled for last day yet, so that's a good sign but I would not do the happy dance for another several days, until their vacations are over and they were able to access those last day FPs


----------



## ArielRae

mousehockey37 said:


> You should be able to get it at 4.  Go over to the SotMK stand and ask for the card.  Show them your party bracelet and that should be what they need to see.  In 2014, I had to show my party bracelet to get my pin set at 4:30, and that's after we got our Jack Sparrow SotMK card.





Disneylover99 said:


> As soon as you get your band.



Thanks!!


----------



## Disney & ME

This may answer questions about limited edition pins size and cost. I printed from Disney merchandise site before the first party but no longer on website. Maybe due to copyright issues?


----------



## HHMcG

patrokls said:


> The latest Tim Tracker video answers some questions.


Watched the video and noted that for the parade Pooh and Friends were not in costume. Mickey and friends were. Is that normal?  Could it have been due to the rain (before the second parade)?

We don't have interest in character mwets but would love to SEE the charachters in costume. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We're going Sept 17. We are doing a quick weekend trip because Brian's AP for Universal runs out on that Saturday. So we are going to do Universal with 2 HHN, then MNSSHP on Sunday, then a CM friend might be getting us into AK on Monday. Still searching for that FOP FP.
> 
> I highly recommend the first parade. I used to always recommend the second, then they changed the time to 11:15 for the last parade. That last hour of the party is just too good to spend it waiting and watching a parade. Lots of people head out after the fireworks.
> 
> My plan in the last few years has been to watch the first parade, a good last minute spot is right in front of the train station. For some reason people don't really line up there.
> 
> If you want my planning expertise (and I have had some A+ plans in the past)..
> 
> Are you going to be in MK before the party or just going for the party? If just going for the party, do fast passes at 3:15-4:15 and so on. Do rides or eat during that 4-7 time. Don't try to trick or treat early on in the party, all the lines are usually very long. Unless you see a short line, save that for later in the night. If you fill up bags, put them away in a backpack and they will give you a new bag at the trails.
> 
> I would see the last Hocus Pocus. It starts at midnight so watching that will, in effect, extend your party time. I would keep an eye on the weather though, and if there is threat of rain watch it earlier.
> 
> When you watch the fireworks, make sure to check the left hand fenced in area (in front of Casey's) the other side is reserved for the dessert party but the left side is open and usually somewhat empty.


I hear appt of people say not to bother with Trick or Treating and other things during the first hour. *What do people recommend doing during the first hour?*  We aren't doing charachters so I want to use that time productively.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HHMcG said:


> We don't have interest in character mwets but would love to SEE the charachters in costume.
> 
> 
> I hear appt of people say not to bother with Trick or Treating and other things during the first hour. *What do people recommend doing during the first hour?*  We aren't doing charachters so I want to use that time productively.



Do any mnsshp shopping you want to do or go on attractions.

Of course not all the trick or treat lines will be long in the beginning, but I've found that for the most part they are.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

JRudd10 said:


> Going on 10/31 this year does anyone have any suggestions on the best trails for trick or treating. Last year the tiki room was a good trail as well as the side show. Any other trails with multiple stops?


Kenny the Pirate is saying the one in Storybook Circus will get you the most stops


----------



## 2doghouse

I have a quick costume question.  This is our first time attending.  Are the eye masks that the incredibles family wear considered "masks"?  Since their just around the eyes?  I know masks are a no no.  But just wasn't sure on the eye masks!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## mickey1968

`


madmeg said:


> Are the tickets only available from WDW? or can we buy it from a third party?   I noticed some other sites offer discounts, but not sure if it's legit.


I noticed that Undercovertourist.com has discounted tickets this year. They are totally legit.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

This was always my go to Halloween shirt it's so simple yet it's so effective and festive!


For those of you with ellobrate amazing costumes my hat is truly off to you


----------



## alisonslp

HHMcG said:


> Watched the video and noted that for the parade Pooh and Friends were not in costume. Mickey and friends were. Is that normal?  Could it have been due to the rain (before the second parade)?
> 
> We don't have interest in character mwets but would love to SEE the charachters in costume.
> 
> 
> I hear appt of people say not to bother with Trick or Treating and other things during the first hour. *What do people recommend doing during the first hour?*  We aren't doing charachters so I want to use that time productively.


rides, getting the specialty desserts, trick-or-treating when you see a small line, taking pics of the characters from afar. Even though I would never wait more than 10 mins in a meet and greet line, I do like seeing the characters that have Halloween costumes.


----------



## LadyRayado

Has anyone seen reviews of the dessert party?


----------



## Stitch813

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Here's to low crowds and clear skies!


Fingers and toes crossed! Lol


----------



## alisonslp

LadyRayado said:


> Has anyone seen reviews of the dessert party?


 the video that was posted here today had info on the dessert party. didn't sound like he was impressed with the desserts. He showed a variety and talked about his thoughts


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We're going Sept 17. We are doing a quick weekend trip because Brian's AP for Universal runs out on that Saturday. So we are going to do Universal with 2 HHN, then MNSSHP on Sunday, then a CM friend might be getting us into AK on Monday. Still searching for that FOP FP.
> 
> I highly recommend the first parade. I used to always recommend the second, then they changed the time to 11:15 for the last parade. That last hour of the party is just too good to spend it waiting and watching a parade. Lots of people head out after the fireworks.
> 
> My plan in the last few years has been to watch the first parade, a good last minute spot is right in front of the train station. For some reason people don't really line up there.
> 
> If you want my planning expertise (and I have had some A+ plans in the past)..
> 
> Are you going to be in MK before the party or just going for the party? If just going for the party, do fast passes at 3:15-4:15 and so on. Do rides or eat during that 4-7 time. Don't try to trick or treat early on in the party, all the lines are usually very long. Unless you see a short line, save that for later in the night. If you fill up bags, put them away in a backpack and they will give you a new bag at the trails.
> 
> I would see the last Hocus Pocus. It starts at midnight so watching that will, in effect, extend your party time. I would keep an eye on the weather though, and if there is threat of rain watch it earlier.
> 
> When you watch the fireworks, make sure to check the left hand fenced in area (in front of Casey's) the other side is reserved for the dessert party but the left side is open and usually somewhat empty.



That will be cool. Someday we will hit HHN. Maybe when Alex is a little older.

We attend the last party on our arrival day, and we land about 10am. We are staying at Beach Club, so I think we will go over to Epcot for a light lunch from an F&W booth. We will then head to MK. We have an Ohana reservation about 4pm. We might get a drink at Trader Sam's if we have time, and then head back to MK. I think we will get back there by 6pm at the very latest. I am thinking of booking our first FP+ for 2:30 and then book the other two for 5:30 & 6:30pm. I wanted to do some of the stuff that closes early, ie Tom Sawyer Island and the riverboat, before we go to Ohana. We do have another day at MK, so we have some flexibility on what we have to do. I absolutely have to do Haunted Mansion on the party day, so that's one of our after dinner FP+.

The tip about hitting trick or treating later is good. Plus, that gives us less time to carry stuff around and hopefully less candy that we will try and eat. I want to save room for some of the special treats, especially those pumpkin waffles. I just realized yesterday that the left side could be open for fireworks. I thought that was reserved.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> That will be cool. Someday we will hit HHN. Maybe when Alex is a little older.
> 
> We attend the last party on our arrival day, and we land about 10am. We are staying at Beach Club, so I think we will go over to Epcot for a light lunch from an F&W booth. We will then head to MK. We have an Ohana reservation about 4pm. We might get a drink at Trader Sam's if we have time, and then head back to MK. I think we will get back there by 6pm at the very latest. I am thinking of booking our first FP+ for 2:30 and then book the other two for 5:30 & 6:30pm. I wanted to do some of the stuff that closes early, ie Tom Sawyer Island and the riverboat, before we go to Ohana. We do have another day at MK, so we have some flexibility on what we have to do. I absolutely have to do Haunted Mansion on the party day, so that's one of our after dinner FP+.
> 
> The tip about hitting trick or treating later is good. Plus, that gives us less time to carry stuff around and hopefully less candy that we will try and eat. I want to save room for some of the special treats, especially those pumpkin waffles. I just realized yesterday that the left side could be open for fireworks. I thought that was reserved.



You'll want to hit HM after 7. Sometimes some of the CMs dress up early, but they will all be dressed up after 7 and the fog machines will be going and the two ghost women will be out. The line will be long for most of the party, but I would keep checking the ap or else go during the parade that you don't watch.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You'll want to hit HM after 7. Sometimes some of the CMs dress up early, but they will all be dressed up after 7 and the fog machines will be going and the two ghost women will be out. The line will be long for most of the party, but I would keep checking the ap or else go during the parade that you don't watch.



I am thinking of getting a 6:30 FP+ for HM and hitting it closer to 7:30pm. Would that work?


----------



## alisonslp

soniam said:


> I am thinking of getting a 6:30 FP+ for HM and hitting it closer to 7:30pm. Would that work?


I thought I read that the last FP is at 6p, since the park closes at 7p. There will be no FPs accepted after this.


----------



## Kindermouse

soniam said:


> I am thinking of getting a 6:30 FP+ for HM and hitting it closer to 7:30pm. Would that work?


I dont think so since there is no fastpass after 6:30


----------



## Cluelyss

Kindermouse said:


> I dont think so since there is no fastpass after 6:30


Correct. The last FPs of the day END at 6:30.


----------



## battlecat533

I may have missed this in all the posts. If so, sorry.  We are headed down to MNSSHP in 3 weeks.  Are they having the poison apple steins again this year or no?  Kids were looking forward to scoring one.


----------



## s3058

.


----------



## Amunet

Does anyone have pricing for the party desserts?


----------



## mousehockey37

Amunet said:


> Does anyone have pricing for the party desserts?



From the pics that went up on twitter, it looks like it was around 5.49 for most of the little goodies.


----------



## Amunet

I remember inquiring and others wondered as well: There are Mickey balloons at the party!
https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/901295810067001344



mousehockey37 said:


> From the pics that went up on twitter, it looks like it was around 5.49 for most of the little goodies.


Thank you  I was just checking Twitter lol Didn't find any of the snacks though


----------



## mousehockey37

Amunet said:


> I remember inquiring and others wondered as well: There are Mickey balloons at the party!
> https://twitter.com/laughing_place/status/901295810067001344
> 
> 
> Thank you  I was just checking Twitter lol Didn't find any of the snacks though



Check out @WDWNT on Twitter. I just went back and it looks like they had most of the desserts covered.


----------



## cheshirecatattack

Does anyone know what the lines for Cruella were like through the night? Hoping to hit her later in the evening.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

I've met all the "high-profile" characters at past years' parties and don't feel the need to repeat, and I met Moana at her old M&G back at DHS, so the characters I want to get in this year are Jafar, the Tweedles, and Lotso. Anyone have any suggestions on what order I should try and do them in?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Wanted to give some feedback on my experience this morning with booking party fast passes. So I booked all of our regular ticket date fast passes first, then booked fast passes for our party dates,  being sure to keep the start and end times for the party date fast passes between 4 PM and 6:30 PM. If you do this, be sure not to go back and cancel any of your regular fast passes, because then you will have to delete all of your party days fast passes in order to add it back.  Then you'll have to add your party day fast passes again. I made that mistake this morning. Modifying was fine, just don't cancel them outright.


----------



## Cluelyss

Does anyone know if they were doing the lantern photo during the party?

ETA: Rapunzel's, not the HM Magic shot


----------



## lovingeire

Cluelyss said:


> Does anyone know if they were doing the lantern photo during the party?
> 
> ETA: Rapunzel's, not the HM Magic shot



Yes, Kenny the Pirate reported that they were doing Rapunzel's lantern shots.


----------



## Roxyfire

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I've met all the "high-profile" characters at past years' parties and don't feel the need to repeat, and I met Moana at her old M&G back at DHS, so the characters I want to get in this year are Jafar, the Tweedles, and Lotso. Anyone have any suggestions on what order I should try and do them in?



No idea on the others but we met Lotso just after the fireworks with minimal wait.


----------



## lovingeire

Roxyfire said:


> No idea on the others but we met Lotso just after the fireworks with minimal wait.



Excellent news!  That's when we're planning to meet him!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Aaaah I cannot wait to attend the Halloween party for the first time on the 25th October 

All the advice above is making the planning a lot easier


----------



## Cluelyss

Roxyfire said:


> No idea on the others but we met Lotso just after the fireworks with minimal wait.


We did this last year as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ravenclawtrekkie said:


> I've met all the "high-profile" characters at past years' parties and don't feel the need to repeat, and I met Moana at her old M&G back at DHS, so the characters I want to get in this year are Jafar, the Tweedles, and Lotso. Anyone have any suggestions on what order I should try and do them in?



Tweedles first. Line up around 630. Then the others towards the end of the night.


----------



## kizmet311

How are the lines for Mickey, Minnie and gang?  They aren't must-do for us, because we will be meeting them all during Minnie's Seasonal Dine on our last day, but would it be crazy to try to just pop in one of those lines if we have some free time?


----------



## mds88

battlecat533 said:


> I may have missed this in all the posts. If so, sorry.  We are headed down to MNSSHP in 3 weeks.  Are they having the poison apple steins again this year or no?  Kids were looking forward to scoring one.


Kenny the pirate said he didn't see any  I'm bummed, that was the one thing I wanted!


----------



## Capang

Sitting in a teacher training so I have completed early check in, ordered magic bands, and decided on plan a, b, and c depending on what my daughter wants to do most. Thinking we may only get to one character meet....maybe 2.


----------



## pjtoadie

battlecat533 said:


> I may have missed this in all the posts. If so, sorry.  We are headed down to MNSSHP in 3 weeks.  Are they having the poison apple steins again this year or no?  Kids were looking forward to scoring one.



On the Disney Park Blog announcing the special treats someone in the comment section asked about the poison apple stein being available and the Disney blogger said that the stein wouldn't be available this year.


----------



## pjtoadie

Capang said:


> Sitting in a teacher training so I have completed early check in, ordered magic bands, and decided on plan a, b, and c depending on what my daughter wants to do most. Thinking we may only get to one character meet....maybe 2.



You're at a teacher training and you're thinking about Disney World?! I like your style


----------



## lawboysam

Now that we've had the first party... Anyone know if Beast still met for dinner during MNSSHP? I know there was some question/speculation that he might not.

And did anyone do the MNSSHP dessert party yet? Were the tables reserved? And what time did they let you in?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

lawboysam said:


> Now that we've had the first party... Anyone know if Beast still met for dinner during MNSSHP? I know there was some question/speculation that he might not.
> 
> And did anyone do the MNSSHP dessert party yet? Were the tables reserved? And what time did they let you in?


Saw a report Friday night that he was meeting during the Party


----------



## dolewhipdreams

lawboysam said:


> Now that we've had the first party... Anyone know if Beast still met for dinner during MNSSHP? I know there was some question/speculation that he might not.



I recall seeing a post either here or on a separate thread that did confirm that he was meeting at dinner during the first party.


----------



## Capang

pjtoadie said:


> You're at a teacher training and you're thinking about Disney World?! I like your style


What's more important while at teacher training than Disney?


----------



## pjtoadie

Capang said:


> What's more important while at teacher training than Disney?



I can't think of anything...


----------



## rak1225

Can anyone get allergy friendly treats?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kizmet311 said:


> How are the lines for Mickey, Minnie and gang?  They aren't must-do for us, because we will be meeting them all during Minnie's Seasonal Dine on our last day, but would it be crazy to try to just pop in one of those lines if we have some free time?



Mickey's line will be very short if you pop in during the parade. If you plan on watching the parade on Main Street, I'd watch right next to his meet and just head on in while the last float is going by. Minnie, Daisy and Donald keep a consistently long line most of the party. You might get lucky checking back at the end of the night or during a parade.


----------



## Bex258

kizmet311 said:


> How are the lines for Mickey, Minnie and gang?  They aren't must-do for us, because we will be meeting them all during Minnie's Seasonal Dine on our last day, but would it be crazy to try to just pop in one of those lines if we have some free time?



Just in case you didn't know they are wearing different halloween costumes to the Seasonal Dine. Might not bother you but I'm trying to do both.


----------



## bjakmom

Bex258 said:


> Just in case you didn't know they are wearing different halloween costumes to the Seasonal Dine. Might not bother you but I'm trying to do both.



Ooooh, I didnt know that - do you know what costumes they wear for the Seasonal Dine?


----------



## Bex258

bjakmom said:


> Ooooh, I didnt know that - do you know what costumes they wear for the Seasonal Dine?



I thought I saw a new article showing Mickey and Minnie in the 2016 costumes for this year. I assume they haven't changed them. This was 2016.
http://www.mousesteps.com/dining-ma...-studios-offers-a-unique-character-experience


----------



## Doug S

What's the best way to make sure a regular ticket day is not used if you have an email/MagicBand only party ticket?


----------



## mickey1968

Doug S said:


> What's the best way to make sure a regular ticket day is not used if you have an email/MagicBand only party ticket?


Use the tapstiles marked for MNSSHP entrance only. They are usually the farthest to the right.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Sorry for such the big image! This is our "G- G- G- Ghost! Tourist" Costumes! Pretty much we're gonna dress like above but then do ghost makeup.

 Shirts are ordered, we already have khaki shorts. So just getting the accessories and makeup!


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. The last FPs of the day END at 6:30.





Sarahraegraham said:


> Wanted to give some feedback on my experience this morning with booking party fast passes. So I booked all of our regular ticket date fast passes first, then booked fast passes for our party dates,  being sure to keep the start and end times for the party date fast passes between 4 PM and 6:30 PM. If you do this, be sure not to go back and cancel any of your regular fast passes, because then you will have to delete all of your party days fast passes in order to add it back.  Then you'll have to add your party day fast passes again. I made that mistake this morning. Modifying was fine, just don't cancel them outright.



I have not booked my FP+ yet. Can I book an FP+ opening at 6:30pm on the day of the party? I have an AP, but I don't think that matters. If you are saying ending at 6:30pm, then you would have to book it for 5:30pm, right


----------



## pjtoadie

This has probably been asked and answered before so sorry.....Did anyone that attend the party on Friday able to purchase any of the limited edition/limited release pins before 7pm?


----------



## pjtoadie

soniam said:


> I have not booked my FP+ yet. Can I book an FP+ opening at 6:30pm on the day of the party? I have an AP, but I don't think that matters. If you are saying ending at 6:30pm, then you would have to book it for 5:30pm, right



Yeah the last FP can't exceed 6:30 so it would have to start by 5:30.


----------



## Disneylover99

pjtoadie said:


> This has probably been asked and answered before so sorry.....Did anyone that attend the party on Friday able to purchase any of the limited edition/limited release pins before 7pm?


Yes. They were selling them after 4pm at The Big Top.


----------



## pjtoadie

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes. They were selling them after 4pm at The Big Top.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Disneylover99

Just a heads up for people doing magic shots at future parties.......some magic shots showed up instantly. 

The poison apple shots took almost 24 hours and the headless horsemen shots just showed up today, 3 days later. So don't be too anxious (like me).


----------



## pjtoadie

Is anyone else attending the party on Friday? The weather is looking real bad! 90% chance of thunderstorms for almost the entire party. Ugh!


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> I have not booked my FP+ yet. Can I book an FP+ opening at 6:30pm on the day of the party? I have an AP, but I don't think that matters. If you are saying ending at 6:30pm, then you would have to book it for 5:30pm, right


Correct. FP distribution ends at 6:30 on party nights, regardless of the ticket entitlement you hold.


----------



## fabgurrl

pjtoadie said:


> Is anyone else attending the party on Friday? The weather is looking real bad! 90% chance of thunderstorms for almost the entire party. Ugh!


 We are. Rain or shine we're going to make the best of it.


----------



## 1800wdisney

Hello, I have a question: I will be going to my first MNSSHP and I have booked the Premium Dessert package as want the best place for the parade and fireworks...and since its our first party I want to have lots of included desserts! My question is this: with the premium package do we view the Hallowishes fireworks from the Terrace or do we view them on ground level? I watched a Disney vlogger and they were at the dessert party but viewed the fireworks on the ground, and I want this too. I mean I want to see the castle projections and I want to hear the Ghost Host talkng. Any insight would be so welcome! Thank you in advance!


----------



## pjtoadie

fabgurrl said:


> We are. Rain or shine we're going to make the best of it.



Well yeah but it would be nice if it didn't storm all night


----------



## Tonberry

1800wdisney said:


> Hello, I have a question: I will be going to my first MNSSHP and I have booked the Premium Dessert package as want the best place for the parade and fireworks...and since its our first party I want to have lots of included desserts! My question is this: with the premium package do we view the Hallowishes fireworks from the Terrace or do we view them on ground level? I watched a Disney vlogger and they were at the dessert party but viewed the fireworks on the ground, and I want this too. I mean I want to see the castle projections and I want to hear the Ghost Host talkng. Any insight would be so welcome! Thank you in advance!



When you get your MNSSHP bracelet, head on over to the Tomorrow Land Terrace and let them know you have a dessert party reservation. They will give you a lanyard (yours to keep). They will tell you to arrive back there anytime after 8:30pm. Fireworks start at 10:15.
Tables are first come, first serve, BUT, once you pick out your table, they will put a "reserved" sign on it and that is your table. After that, you are free to do what ever you want. You can eat, drink, sit down, or even leave! If you leave, you can come back anytime and your table that you picked out will still be there for you.

Because, reserved parade viewing is not included, if you want to see the first parade at 9:15, you will need to leave the Terrace to watch it. You can only see bits and pieces of the parade from the terrace and it's far away as well. Not recommended.
My suggestion would be either 2 things:

1) Check in at 8:30, reserve your table, and grab a spot for the parade. The parade should be over around 9:45 on main street. Head back to the Terrace, eat, drink, and watch the fireworks.

2) Check in whenever, eat and drink until you are nearly sick, watch the fireworks at 10:15, watch the 11:15 parade.

Oh, and yes, you will watch them from the Terrace's ground level.


----------



## Lesley Wake

1800wdisney said:


> Hello, I have a question: I will be going to my first MNSSHP and I have booked the Premium Dessert package as want the best place for the parade and fireworks...and since its our first party I want to have lots of included desserts! My question is this: with the premium package do we view the Hallowishes fireworks from the Terrace or do we view them on ground level? I watched a Disney vlogger and they were at the dessert party but viewed the fireworks on the ground, and I want this too. I mean I want to see the castle projections and I want to hear the Ghost Host talkng. Any insight would be so welcome! Thank you in advance!





Tonberry said:


> When you get your MNSSHP bracelet, head on over to the Tomorrow Land Terrace and let them know you have a dessert party reservation. They will give you a lanyard (yours to keep). They will tell you to arrive back there anytime after 8:30pm. Fireworks start at 10:15.
> Tables are first come, first serve, BUT, once you pick out your table, they will put a "reserved" sign on it and that is your table. After that, you are free to do what ever you want. You can eat, drink, sit down, or even leave! If you leave, you can come back anytime and your table that you picked out will still be there for you.
> 
> Because, reserved parade viewing is not included, if you want to see the first parade at 9:15, you will need to leave the Terrace to watch it. You can only see bits and pieces of the parade from the terrace and it's far away as well. Not recommended.
> My suggestion would be either 2 things:
> 
> 1) Check in at 8:30, reserve your table, and grab a spot for the parade. The parade should be over around 9:45 on main street. Head back to the Terrace, eat, drink, and watch the fireworks.
> 
> 2) Check in whenever, eat and drink until you are nearly sick, watch the fireworks at 10:15, watch the 11:15 parade.
> 
> Oh, and yes, you will watch them from the Terrace's ground level.



Fireworks viewing also depends on which dessert party you booked. The terrace view will remain at the tables on Tomorrowland Terrace. The Garden Plaza ($20 cheaper) will have dessert at the tables, then move to a fenced in garden area in front of the castle.


----------



## jenhelgren

I have been keeping up with the thread but don't remember seeing if the projections were shown during fireworks at the party. Is it always the same for every party?


----------



## Kindermouse

mds88 said:


> Kenny the pirate said he didn't see any  I'm bummed, that was the one thing I wanted!





pjtoadie said:


> On the Disney Park Blog announcing the special treats someone in the comment section asked about the poison apple stein being available and the Disney blogger said that the stein wouldn't be available this year.



I read this And then I feel like


----------



## JenniferinFL

pjtoadie said:


> Is anyone else attending the party on Friday? The weather is looking real bad! 90% chance of thunderstorms for almost the entire party. Ugh!



I'm also attending that one and YES the weather is concerning. I live about an hour from Disney and I can say that we have pretty much had exactly that weather the last couple weeks. Thunderstorms lingering far into the evening. We're definitely picking up a couple fresh ponchos, making different shoe and costume choices and so on. I picked up a couple jumbo Ziplocs to put our stuff in. The only good thing is that it might cut down on how many people buy a ticket the day of the party. The bad part of course being that you don't get to do any of the stuff you were there to do, like the parades, characters and so on. I've already resigned myself to the idea that we're not going to see the Headless Horseman. I'm really hopeful that at least one parade will work out.


----------



## pjtoadie

JenniferinFL said:


> I'm also attending that one and YES the weather is concerning. I live about an hour from Disney and I can say that we have pretty much had exactly that weather the last couple weeks. Thunderstorms lingering far into the evening. We're definitely picking up a couple fresh ponchos, making different shoe and costume choices and so on. I picked up a couple jumbo Ziplocs to put our stuff in. The only good thing is that it might cut down on how many people buy a ticket the day of the party. The bad part of course being that you don't get to do any of the stuff you were there to do, like the parades, characters and so on. I've already resigned myself to the idea that we're not going to see the Headless Horseman. I'm really hopeful that at least one parade will work out.



Yeah I hear ya! I live in South Carolina and we're literally just driving down for the party and our next trip probably won't be until at least November of 2018.


----------



## DynamicDisney

So excited for my first MNSSHP on Nov 1st!


----------



## HHMcG

TONIGHT IS PARTY NIGHT!!!


----------



## osully

Kindermouse said:


> In Disneyland Te hot ticket items are gone in September...the parties dont start their until the end of September. Last year I wanted that poison apple stein and so bad I thought that being there the first week of October would do it...nope. No apple cup for me. now imagine my chagrin when I heard that they came back in stock the last week of October...



I was lucky enough to get one of those at WDW - we went to the party on Sept 9!


----------



## Tk0021

pjtoadie said:


> Is anyone else attending the party on Friday? The weather is looking real bad! 90% chance of thunderstorms for almost the entire party. Ugh!


Yes, we are very disappointed about this. Hopefully we get some good luck and this changes


----------



## mds88

Tk0021 said:


> Yes, we are very disappointed about this. Hopefully we get some good luck and this changes


Hope it changes by then! When I looked a few days ago it was only like a 30% chance


----------



## Capang

Looks like the Hocus Pocus merchandise won't be available at all.  There was some talk over on the news roundup thread. Not sure if it was mentioned here or not.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-580#post-58123484
*News*

Disney pulls Hocus Pocus from merch preview

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## monique5

Capang said:


> Looks like the Hocus Pocus merchandise won't be available at all.  There was some talk over on the news roundup thread. Not sure if it was mentioned here or not.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-580#post-58123484
> *News*
> 
> Disney pulls Hocus Pocus from merch preview
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/



Yes, Post #6821.
*News

Hocus Pocus Halloween Merchandise Recalled Before First Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*

The news we are hearing from Disney insiders is that the merchandise simply did not show up in time for the first party. In addition, sources are suggesting it may not be available at all. Word on the street is that there is actually a legal/copyright issue with the items meaning that they may never be available for distribution. At the moment this is just speculation as we await official word from Disney on the matter. ---Chip & Co.


----------



## DWFamilyof6

Is this scenario possible?  Party night is Thursday 9/7.
In MK at 4. 
FP for Tinker Bell 3:30-4:30.
Be at Jack Sparrow Pirate Tutorial before 4:30 start time.
??
I'm considering trying to move or cancel Tinker Bell FP for a later FP/standby time.
Pirate Tutorial is a priority.  My boys are dressing up as pirates and DD is Tinker Bell.
Also, anyone have a recommendation for meeting Jack Sparrow during the party?
What time should we line up? Does his line slow down any?
thanks


----------



## LadyRayado

DWFamilyof6 said:


> Is this scenario possible?  Party night is Thursday 9/7.
> In MK at 4.
> FP for Tinker Bell 3:30-4:30.
> Be at Jack Sparrow Pirate Tutorial before 4:30 start time.
> ??
> I'm considering trying to move or cancel Tinker Bell FP for a later FP/standby time.
> Pirate Tutorial is a priority.  My boys are dressing up as pirates and DD is Tinker Bell.
> Also, anyone have a recommendation for meeting Jack Sparrow during the party?
> What time should we line up? Does his line slow down any?
> thanks



Others may have better advice - but I think it's doable as long as you are at the front of the line to get into MNSSHP. I'd arrive at MK no later than 3:15. If they let you in right at 4, you should be able to get through Tink's M&G and over to Adventureland by 4:20-25 ish. Walk with purpose, as my Grandmother would say.


----------



## marciemi

JenniferinFL said:


> I'm also attending that one and YES the weather is concerning. I live about an hour from Disney and I can say that we have pretty much had exactly that weather the last couple weeks. Thunderstorms lingering far into the evening. We're definitely picking up a couple fresh ponchos, making different shoe and costume choices and so on. I picked up a couple jumbo Ziplocs to put our stuff in. The only good thing is that it might cut down on how many people buy a ticket the day of the party. The bad part of course being that you don't get to do any of the stuff you were there to do, like the parades, characters and so on. I've already resigned myself to the idea that we're not going to see the Headless Horseman. I'm really hopeful that at least one parade will work out.


Will also be there Friday.  Navy son visiting just for a couple days before deployment so there's really not another option so we're just going to make the best of it.  Going to be standing in the Moana line from the beginning evidently as that's the one thing he's requested to do the last many visits home.

I am also interested in the projection question - we used to love watching Wishes from behind the castle (near BOG area) for the 360 "around you" feel but don't want to miss important projections the only time we see Hallowishes.  Any thoughts?  

Also, I know people "love" the Hocus Pocus show but it really doesn't look like my thing from the youtube videos I've seen.  Possible for me to get in like the 7 Dwarfs character line while DH/HS watch the 10:45 show and then join me?  Or is this strongly frowned upon?


----------



## Kindermouse

With them not having the poison apple stein or the Hocus Pocus merch there isn't anything I HAVE to buy. Fine Disney I'll keep my money and not use party time on shopping. No money for you


----------



## lindsayjs

Kindermouse said:


> With them not having the poison apple stein or the Hocus Pocus merch there isn't anything I HAVE to buy. Fine Disney I'll keep my money and not use party time on shopping. No money for you


I'm  with you, i dont think there's any party exclusives I must have now.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Tonberry said:


> When you get your MNSSHP bracelet, head on over to the Tomorrow Land Terrace and let them know you have a dessert party reservation. They will give you a lanyard (yours to keep). They will tell you to arrive back there anytime after 8:30pm. Fireworks start at 10:15.
> Tables are first come, first serve, BUT, once you pick out your table, they will put a "reserved" sign on it and that is your table. After that, you are free to do what ever you want. You can eat, drink, sit down, or even leave! If you leave, you can come back anytime and your table that you picked out will still be there for you.
> 
> Because, reserved parade viewing is not included, if you want to see the first parade at 9:15, you will need to leave the Terrace to watch it. You can only see bits and pieces of the parade from the terrace and it's far away as well. Not recommended.
> My suggestion would be either 2 things:
> 
> 1) Check in at 8:30, reserve your table, and grab a spot for the parade. The parade should be over around 9:45 on main street. Head back to the Terrace, eat, drink, and watch the fireworks.
> 
> 2) Check in whenever, eat and drink until you are nearly sick, watch the fireworks at 10:15, watch the 11:15 parade.
> 
> Oh, and yes, you will watch them from the Terrace's ground level.



Do we know for sure that tables are first come, first serve? On the Premium Package page of the website it says "Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party - every table has a great view of Cinderella's Castle." I know they changed the seating to first come, first serve a couple of years ago for the normal dessert party, but it sounds like it's assigned for the Halloween dessert party...


----------



## MissMaryQC

Capang said:


> Looks like the Hocus Pocus merchandise won't be available at all.  There was some talk over on the news roundup thread. Not sure if it was mentioned here or not.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/news-round-up-2017.3568094/page-580#post-58123484
> *News*
> 
> Disney pulls Hocus Pocus from merch preview
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2017-at-magic-kingdom-park/





monique5 said:


> Yes, Post #6821.
> *News
> 
> Hocus Pocus Halloween Merchandise Recalled Before First Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*
> 
> The news we are hearing from Disney insiders is that the merchandise simply did not show up in time for the first party. In addition, sources are suggesting it may not be available at all. Word on the street is that there is actually a legal/copyright issue with the items meaning that they may never be available for distribution. At the moment this is just speculation as we await official word from Disney on the matter. ---Chip & Co.



WHOA! I wonder what they'll do instead? They've gotta have something right?!


----------



## littlebearfan

We have an ADR at the Crystal Palace at 4:00pm on our first ever MNSSHP Sept 19th (so excited!!). We are using hopper passes, so we plan to arrive at the MK by 3:00pm.  Do they give out the wristbands early?  If not, is there somewhere near the Crystal Palace to pick them up or would I have to go all the way back to the entrance?


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> I have been keeping up with the thread but don't remember seeing if the projections were shown during fireworks at the party. Is it always the same for every party?


Yes, there are projections during Hallowishes. Nothing like HEA, but I'd still recommend viewing from in front of the castle.


----------



## missangelalexis

littlebearfan said:


> We have an ADR at the Crystal Palace at 4:00pm on our first ever MNSSHP Sept 19th (so excited!!). We are using hopper passes, so we plan to arrive at the MK by 3:00pm.  Do they give out the wristbands early?  If not, is there somewhere near the Crystal Palace to pick them up or would I have to go all the way back to the entrance?



They do not give out wristbands early. You won't have to go all the way back to the entrance though, there are several locations throughout the park you can go and pick up your bands. I believe there's one in Adventureland, one in Fantasyland, and one in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Cluelyss

1800wdisney said:


> Hello, I have a question: I will be going to my first MNSSHP and I have booked the Premium Dessert package as want the best place for the parade and fireworks...and since its our first party I want to have lots of included desserts! My question is this: with the premium package do we view the Hallowishes fireworks from the Terrace or do we view them on ground level? I watched a Disney vlogger and they were at the dessert party but viewed the fireworks on the ground, and I want this too. I mean I want to see the castle projections and I want to hear the Ghost Host talkng. Any insight would be so welcome! Thank you in advance!


If you have booked the Terrace dessert party, you will be viewing from the terrace. If you booked the garden viewing (which was just released last week), you will have the "ground viewing" - which is what I'm guessing you saw in the vlog? Neither dessert party include parade viewing this year, however.


----------



## lindsayjs

littlebearfan said:


> We have an ADR at the Crystal Palace at 4:00pm on our first ever MNSSHP Sept 19th (so excited!!). We are using hopper passes, so we plan to arrive at the MK by 3:00pm.  Do they give out the wristbands early?  If not, is there somewhere near the Crystal Palace to pick them up or would I have to go all the way back to the entrance?


No you dont need to go to the entrance. Just stop by any of these for bands:
*Locations *
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
PhilarMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)


1st post has a wealth of info, definitely read over it. So helpful and organized!


----------



## Snyders22000

We are trying to decide which day to go to the party this year. October 9th or 10th are our choices. October 9th works best with our plans . It will be our 3rd day there with our 3 kids but my parents fly in that day around 11 am. We were going to sleep in/swim that am until my parents arrive, lunch and nap, and then go to the party that night with my parents. Then sleep in the next day and enjoy evening and EMH at Epcot the next day. But now I see that the 9th is projected to be very busy party day (assuming because it is a school holiday). Do you think the next nights party (Tuesday 10th) will be that much less crowded that we should change plans (do Epcot Monday evening with no EMH and  MNSSHP Tuesday night instead?) But I guess Epcot could be pretty busy Monday night too with being a holiday and Food and Wine. Decisions, decisions....Which would you pick?


----------



## littlebearfan

missangelalexis said:


> They do not give out wristbands early. You won't have to go all the way back to the entrance though, there are several locations throughout the park you can go and pick up your bands. I believe there's one in Adventureland, one in Fantasyland, and one in Tomorrowland.





lindsayjs said:


> No you dont need to go to the entrance. Just stop by any of these for bands:
> *Locations *
> Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
> PhilarMagic (Fantasyland)
> Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)
> 
> 
> 1st post has a wealth of info, definitely read over it. So helpful and organized!



Thanks!  I will look for one of those places.


----------



## Cluelyss

Snyders22000 said:


> We are trying to decide which day to go to the party this year. October 9th or 10th are our choices. October 9th works best with our plans . It will be our 3rd day there with our 3 kids but my parents fly in that day around 11 am. We were going to sleep in/swim that am until my parents arrive, lunch and nap, and then go to the party that night with my parents. Then sleep in the next day and enjoy evening and EMH at Epcot the next day. But now I see that the 9th is projected to be very busy party day (assuming because it is a school holiday). Do you think the next nights party (Tuesday 10th) will be that much less crowded that we should change plans (do Epcot Monday evening with no EMH and  MNSSHP Tuesday night instead?) But I guess Epcot could be pretty busy Monday night too with being a holiday and Food and Wine. Decisions, decisions....Which would you pick?


 There are a limited number of tickets sold to each party. I always recommend doing the party that works with your schedule the best.


----------



## kizmet311

How much would we miss (other than the bag of candy) if we don't do the bypass?  We will be entering MK around noon on party day and our 7DMT FP will have us in Fantasyland when you can start picking up wristbands.  Is it worth it to walk all the way back to Main Street to get our wristbands and do the bypass, or should we just pickup in Fantasyland and stay there until our 5:15 BBB appointment?

Depending on how the next month of parties goes, DH will probably be getting in line to save a spot for meeting Moana - hoping to time it so that we can meet her not too long after we get done with BBB.


----------



## Roxyfire

Snyders22000 said:


> We are trying to decide which day to go to the party this year. October 9th or 10th are our choices. October 9th works best with our plans . It will be our 3rd day there with our 3 kids but my parents fly in that day around 11 am. We were going to sleep in/swim that am until my parents arrive, lunch and nap, and then go to the party that night with my parents. Then sleep in the next day and enjoy evening and EMH at Epcot the next day. But now I see that the 9th is projected to be very busy party day (assuming because it is a school holiday). Do you think the next nights party (Tuesday 10th) will be that much less crowded that we should change plans (do Epcot Monday evening with no EMH and  MNSSHP Tuesday night instead?) But I guess Epcot could be pretty busy Monday night too with being a holiday and Food and Wine. Decisions, decisions....Which would you pick?



All things being equal, I would do the party on the Tuesday.  With your parents flying in, they could experience delays which would cause them to rush and not be able to enjoy the party as much. Plus you might benefit from it being slightly less busy in case people are leaving from their vacations as well.


----------



## Farro

I wonder when parties will start selling out this year, it's supposedly going to be such a crowded October!


----------



## missangelalexis

kizmet311 said:


> How much would we miss (other than the bag of candy) if we don't do the bypass?  We will be entering MK around noon on party day and our 7DMT FP will have us in Fantasyland when you can start picking up wristbands.  Is it worth it to walk all the way back to Main Street to get our wristbands and do the bypass, or should we just pickup in Fantasyland and stay there until our 5:15 BBB appointment?



There are some Halloween statues and PP photographers taking pictures. The bypass is fun because it gets you in the party spirit but if you're not interested in walking back over there then you wouldn't be missing too much.


----------



## apdebord

To the MNSSHP vets- would you rather a) go through MK security at a monorail resort around 3:15 before the party or b) get to MK via resort bus around 3:30 and do security at the park. Basically, we are staying at the Swan and could easily walk to DHS and pick up a bus to one of those resorts, or a bus from the Swan to MK 

On another note, got lots of Disney mail today  was able to snag a passholder party shirt for DH on the app!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

Are all of the main street magic shots and photopass photographers available after midnight? What about the one outside the train station (headless horseman)? We don't plan on being in the area from the time we get there until the time we leave (following one last attraction shortly before midnight).


----------



## Tonberry

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Do we know for sure that tables are first come, first serve? On the Premium Package page of the website it says "Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party - every table has a great view of Cinderella's Castle." I know they changed the seating to first come, first serve a couple of years ago for the normal dessert party, but it sounds like it's assigned for the Halloween dessert party...


As someone who went on August 25th to the MNSSHP and did the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party, I can tell you with 100% certainty that this is how they are doing it this year.
I don't know how they did it in the past, but this year it's arrive anytime after 8:30 to claim your table, which you can pick out. Once you have your table, they put a reserved sign on it, and it's yours for the rest of the party.


----------



## Tonberry

apdebord said:


> To the MNSSHP vets- would you rather a) go through MK security at a monorail resort around 3:15 before the party or b) get to MK via resort bus around 3:30 and do security at the park. Basically, we are staying at the Swan and could easily walk to DHS and pick up a bus to one of those resorts, or a bus from the Swan to MK


Security is ultra fast at the resorts from the monorail stations and will be shorter than at the park. Still, we never waited more than 5-10 minutes at the gate at any day.
The MNSSHP line at 3:45 to get into the park is very long. On Aug.25th it stretched almost down to resort boats. By 5:00, when we entered, there was one person in line in front of us.


----------



## pjtoadie

Tonberry said:


> Security is ultra fast at the resorts from the monorail stations and will be shorter than at the park. Still, we never waited more than 5-10 minutes at the gate at any day.
> The MNSSHP line at 3:45 to get into the park is very long. On Aug.25th it stretched almost down to resort boats. By 5:00, when we entered, there was one person in line in front of us.



I haven't been to WDW since last December. Security is now at the TTC, right? If you want to be at the front of the line at MK to get in at 4pm what time should we get to the TTC?


----------



## Hockeyfan17

Not sure if this was answered yet, but are Drizella, and Anastasia meeting during the party. My DD and her friend are dressing up as them and would love to meet them if possible.


----------



## JessLovesTigger

I am so, so, so excited to go to my first Not So Scary on Friday! Really hoping the weather holds off!

*happydance*


----------



## monique5

Hockeyfan17 said:


> Not sure if this was answered yet, but are Drizella, and Anastasia meeting during the party. My DD and her friend are dressing up as them and would love to meet them if possible.



Yes. See Post #1, Characters. It's updated.


----------



## FoxC63

kizmet311 said:


> How much would we miss (other than the bag of candy) if we don't do the bypass?  We will be entering MK around noon on party day and our 7DMT FP will have us in Fantasyland when you can start picking up wristbands.  Is it worth it to walk all the way back to Main Street to get our wristbands and do the bypass, or should we just pickup in Fantasyland and stay there until our 5:15 BBB appointment?
> 
> Depending on how the next month of parties goes, DH will probably be getting in line to save a spot for meeting Moana - hoping to time it so that we can meet her not too long after we get done with BBB.



Skip the bypass.  You don't have a lot of time.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Tonberry said:


> As someone who went on August 25th to the MNSSHP and did the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party, I can tell you with 100% certainty that this is how they are doing it this year.
> I don't know how they did it in the past, but this year it's arrive anytime after 8:30 to claim your table, which you can pick out. Once you have your table, they put a reserved sign on it, and it's yours for the rest of the party.



Thank you for sharing your experience! I kind of liked when they did the pre-assigned tables for the Wishes dessert party.. now I feel like I'm going to have to be one of the first people in line to get a good table. Was the front row of tables pushed all the way up against the rail or were they letting people stand at the rail? And how were the desserts?? 

Thank you!


----------



## Emmasmommy1011

Any advantages of watching to parade in front of the castle as opposed to where to starts?  Also what is everyone recommending for a time to line up for Moana? Right at 4 or close? She is a must do for us! 

Technically its our first party, last year we were almost completely washed out fireworks cancelled/no parade so hoping for clear skies this year!


----------



## nenser

Looking for one (or more!) parties to share a One-Day memory maker on October 15th (just going to the party!) I am going Oct 13-16 (park tickets 14-16) if anyone is also going at that time that I could pay a portion to be on as well.


----------



## FoxC63

nenser said:


> Looking for one (or more!) parties to share a One-Day memory maker on October 15th (just going to the party!) I am going Oct 13-16 (park tickets 14-16) if anyone is also going at that time that I could pay a portion to be on as well.



Just wanted to add be sure to post on the Planning Thread over  [URL="https://disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/"]here[/URL]

Planning Peeps - This is a great opportunity if you haven't purchased yet.  Excellent way to save money.


----------



## pjtoadie

Is anyone willing to go in on a one day memory maker for Friday.


----------



## only hope

Does anyone know where exactly to line up for wristbands at Tortuga Tavern? I want to be one of the first people in line so I can dash over to be at the front of the Jack and Sally line. I have an AP so will be in the park before 4.


----------



## FoxC63

nenser said:


> Looking for one (or more!) parties to share a One-Day memory maker on October 15th (just going to the party!) I am going Oct 13-16 (park tickets 14-16) if anyone is also going at that time that I could pay a portion to be on as well.





pjtoadie said:


> Is anyone willing to go in on a one day memory maker for Friday.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Any early feedback on meeting Belle and Gaston?  Do they typically come out right at 7pm?  If you line up at 6pm how long will you wait?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Wait question how can people share memory maker?? I'm curious how that works.

Edit: Mostly because $60 while not terrible just is still iffy with me, so I'm totally up for sharing one for 9/26 party!

Edit 2: disregard edit 1 out of personal comfort


----------



## sah95

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Wait question how can people share memory maker?? I'm curious how that works.



I would be interested in a one day share for my party day.  However, you have to be very careful.  I was very fortunate to have found someone on this board many years ago to do several photopass shares with.  She was very trustworthy, etc.  Not everyone is.


----------



## prettyprincess624

I thought I had a strategy all figured out with Moana coming out later. I was going to line up at 4-4:30 for jack and sally first and then head over and get in line for Moana. It seems they are coming out around the same times now. What do i do?!


----------



## pjtoadie

sah95 said:


> I would be interested in a one day share for my party day.  However, you have to be very careful.  I was very fortunate to have found someone on this board many years ago to do several photopass shares with.  She was very trustworthy, etc.  Not everyone is.



When is your party day?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Emmasmommy1011 said:


> Any advantages of watching to parade in front of the castle as opposed to where to starts?  Also what is everyone recommending for a time to line up for Moana? Right at 4 or close? She is a must do for us!
> 
> Technically its our first party, last year we were almost completely washed out fireworks cancelled/no parade so hoping for clear skies this year!



I think some people just like the atmosphere of watching parades in front of the castle. Honestly, I prefer frontier land myself because I think the whole land just looks a bit spookier for the parade. 

It sounds like if you lined up around 5 you would be one of the first people, but let's see what happens at this next party. 



DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Any early feedback on meeting Belle and Gaston?  Do they typically come out right at 7pm?  If you line up at 6pm how long will you wait?



They should be out right at 7 unless they have an issue getting ready. I think if you lined up at 6 you would be one of the first groups, so you wouldn't have long at all to wait after they come out. 



prettyprincess624 said:


> I thought I had a strategy all figured out with Moana coming out later. I was going to line up at 4-4:30 for jack and sally first and then head over and get in line for Moana. It seems they are coming out around the same times now. What do i do?!



Did Moana's time get pushed up? I haven't heard anything. It sounds like if you were one of the first for Jack and Sally you'd be able to quickly walk to Moana and maybe still be one of the first. Moana is a tough one since we've only had one party to go by.


----------



## Tonberry

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Was the front row of tables pushed all the way up against the rail or were they letting people stand at the rail? And how were the desserts??


The tables were pushed all the way against the railing, which were pretty much the best seats for the fireworks viewing. We got there at 9 and all those tables were taken. We sat in a table behind those front seats.


----------



## ravenclawtrekkie

People are currently being quoted a 2.5hr wait time for Moana.


----------



## nenser

sah95 said:


> I would be interested in a one day share for my party day.  However, you have to be very careful.  I was very fortunate to have found someone on this board many years ago to do several photopass shares with.  She was very trustworthy, etc.  Not everyone is.


I totally agree. I'm willing to have a phone call/skype video conversation/be Facebook friends etc. Trying to save some cash anyway I can! Going down with my wife for our 1 year anniversary from Buffalo, NY


----------



## pjtoadie

nenser said:


> I totally agree. I'm willing to have a phone call/skype video conversation/be Facebook friends etc. Trying to save some cash anyway I can! Going down with my wife for our 1 year anniversary from Buffalo, NY



This should have its own thread cause I'm looking for someone too.


----------



## sickshotbri

Costume ideas... Going with a group of 8 adults in mid September and had idea to be a WDW paint crew (essentially coveralls with a mouse ears logo and splashed with different paints) or something similar.  Alternatively, was thinking of a group of "fast pass testers" or other fake maintenance crew that ties into the Park but can't really figure out how to make it work.  Any thoughts on either?  Thanks!


----------



## Karen46

We are eating at Jungle Skipper Canteen at 3:00 the day of the party would be missing anything at the front and bypass if we get our wristbands in adventureland instead of going back to the front.


----------



## wenpop

Is there a little show outside of Haunted Mansion.... I saw a post but no description......


----------



## kizmet311

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think some people just like the atmosphere of watching parades in front of the castle. Honestly, I prefer frontier land myself because I think the whole land just looks a bit spookier for the parade.
> 
> It sounds like if you lined up around 5 you would be one of the first people, but let's see what happens at this next party.
> 
> 
> 
> They should be out right at 7 unless they have an issue getting ready. I think if you lined up at 6 you would be one of the first groups, so you wouldn't have long at all to wait after they come out.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Moana's time get pushed up? I haven't heard anything. It sounds like if you were one of the first for Jack and Sally you'd be able to quickly walk to Moana and maybe still be one of the first. Moana is a tough one since we've only had one party to go by.



Moana came out at 5:45 today.


----------



## FoxC63

wenpop said:


> Is there a little show outside of Haunted Mansion.... I saw a post but no description......


*
Madame Carlotta* or *Madame Rinotta* (rotate throughout the night) or *Cadaver Dans *seen:  [URL="https://disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]here[/URL]


----------



## kizmet311

wenpop said:


> Is there a little show outside of Haunted Mansion.... I saw a post but no description......



I watched video from a blogger that taped the little "show".  I would love to know what time it is, because it looked hilarious.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sah95 said:


> I would be interested in a one day share for my party day.  However, you have to be very careful.  I was very fortunate to have found someone on this board many years ago to do several photopass shares with.  She was very trustworthy, etc.  Not everyone is.



Yeah I agree honestly after thinking about it. I'm gonna edit my previous reply to disregard that.


----------



## OHIOdisFANATICS

kizmet311 said:


> Moana came out at 5:45 today.


Do you know what time the 7 dwarfs came out tonight??


----------



## kizmet311

OHIOdisFANATICS said:


> Do you know what time the 7 dwarfs came out tonight??



This is from @FoxC63 planning thread:

It's reported the Dwarfs came out at 6:15 and from there CM'c say it's about 2.5 hour wait.


----------



## PolyRob

Tonberry said:


> As someone who went on August 25th to the MNSSHP and did the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party, I can tell you with 100% certainty that this is how they are doing it this year.
> I don't know how they did it in the past, but this year it's arrive anytime after 8:30 to claim your table, which you can pick out. Once you have your table, they put a reserved sign on it, and it's yours for the rest of the party.



THANK YOU! I was really wondering how early I had to arrive for this. I guess I will plan on arriving no later than 8:15 to try and get a spot up front.


----------



## alisonslp

kizmet311 said:


> I watched video from a blogger that taped the little "show".  I would love to know what time it is, because it looked hilarious.


 It happens continuously throughout the night and they play off the crowd at times, or at least they did a few years ago.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

My apologies if this has already been mentioned. I would LOVE to be able to get the Jack dessert, but I'm hearing that it's selling out quickly. Does anyone know if any of the special desserts (HM Treats included) might be available BEFORE 7pm? TIA!


----------



## Kristin Weiss

Also, any word on if Minnie, Daisy, and Donald start meeting early? If not, what would be the expected wait time at 7pm?


----------



## Tonberry

I don't think much of anything happens before 6. I didn't see any desserts, characters, or anything MNSSHP stuff before then. The candy stations were all set up (Mars candy this year) but nobody was there. CM's didn't show up until about a couple minutes before 7:00.


----------



## SWofDisorder

We have a choice of Sunday Oct 1 or Tuesday Oct 3 for the party.  Which will have lowest crowds so you think?  Also for the Sunday, do you need a park ticket in addition to the hard ticket to get in?  We have weekday AP's and don't know if would be possible.


----------



## missangelalexis

SWofDisorder said:


> We have a choice of Sunday Oct 1 or Tuesday Oct 3 for the party.  Which will have lowest crowds so you think?  Also for the Sunday, do you need a park ticket in addition to the hard ticket to get in?  We have weekday AP's and don't know if would be possible.



You do not need a park ticket in addition to the party ticket. Your party ticket will get you into the park at 4pm.


----------



## missangelalexis

Karen46 said:


> We are eating at Jungle Skipper Canteen at 3:00 the day of the party would be missing anything at the front and bypass if we get our wristbands in adventureland instead of going back to the front.



The only thing you would be missing is the bypass, which is just a little area for PP pictures and an extra bag of candy.


----------



## hopemax

So they pulled the Mystery Pin Boxes last night because of sorting issues from the first party (people were buying many boxes and getting the same pins, they were not packed "randomly").  One manager said they were sent to the vendor to be re-sorted and when they return, we can show proof of party entry and buy them during the day.  Since all of these are made in China, we are not quite sure what "return to vendor" means...  If the manager was just telling us something, to make us go away, or if they really do expect the mystery pin boxes to return.

Did anyone else hear anything?


----------



## SWofDisorder

Got the quotes to work now.


----------



## SWofDisorder

missangelalexis said:


> You do not need a park ticket in addition to the party ticket. Your party ticket will get you into the park at 4pm.


Thank you for letting us know.  Now for which night will have the lowest crowds, Sunday Oct 1 or Tuesday Oct 3?


----------



## SWofDisorder

hopemax said:


> So they pulled the Mystery Pin Boxes last night because of sorting issues from the first party (people were buying many boxes and getting the same pins, they were not packed "randomly").  One manager said they were sent to the vendor to be re-sorted and when they return, we can show proof of party entry and buy them during the day.  Since all of these are made in China, we are not quite sure what "return to vendor" means...  If the manager was just telling us something, to make us go away, or if they really do expect the mystery pin boxes to return.
> 
> Did anyone else hear anything?


What is the mystery pin box?


----------



## kizmet311

SWofDisorder said:


> Thank you for letting us know.  Now for which night will have the lowest crowds, Sunday Oct 1 or Tuesday Oct 3?



Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.

http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


----------



## SWofDisorder

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


Super, we can go on the 3rd also so the choice is easy.  Thank you so much for your help.  I will use the AP discount and plan on not getting to rope drop the next day.


----------



## Roxyfire

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/



Just so you know in the future, you can post links. Some websites are however blocked so they show up with stars like this **** through the main part of the address. If that happens, that means the link is censored, otherwise I think most people are totally okay with extra information!


----------



## wenpop

I really wanted the mystery pin box and we will be there Sept 10th and Sept 15th, I hope they kept some back to sell....

at least both of my parties are in the top 10 of least crowded....


----------



## missangelalexis

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/



I would agree that the Tuesday will probably be less busy.


----------



## missangelalexis

hopemax said:


> So they pulled the Mystery Pin Boxes last night because of sorting issues from the first party (people were buying many boxes and getting the same pins, they were not packed "randomly").  One manager said they were sent to the vendor to be re-sorted and when they return, we can show proof of party entry and buy them during the day.  Since all of these are made in China, we are not quite sure what "return to vendor" means...  If the manager was just telling us something, to make us go away, or if they really do expect the mystery pin boxes to return.
> 
> Did anyone else hear anything?



This is crazy! But I did see someone post about buying a bunch of boxes and getting the same 2 pins in all of them. 

Disney really is a mess about the merch this year between this and the Hocus Pocus stuff!


----------



## hopemax

SWofDisorder said:


> What is the mystery pin box?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So the only thing that changed at last night's party was Moana?

So what is the list of early characters now?

Jack and Sally: is it 5:45?
Moana: 5:45
7 Dwarves: ?


----------



## mamapenguin

Kristin Weiss said:


> My apologies if this has already been mentioned. I would LOVE to be able to get the Jack dessert, but I'm hearing that it's selling out quickly. Does anyone know if any of the special desserts (HM Treats included) might be available BEFORE 7pm? TIA!


I don't know about before 7:00, but we got one at Sleepy Hollow at 9:02pm and then saw the headless horseman while my daughter was eating it. (8/29)


----------



## bhardy

Sorry if this was already discussed but didn't see it... was anyone at both the first 2 Halloween events and can comment on how different crowds were?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

So there were no reports of desserts selling out last night? Did anyone say what time they were let in?


----------



## vinotinto

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


I have used this list in the past and I find it useful, *but* it's important to point out that it is based solely on *ride wait times*, since that is the only thing posted by Disney. It is not based on any information about the number of people attending, waits for characters or how early you have to get a spot for parade, shows and fireworks. FYI, last year, only Halloween sold out in advance.


----------



## sunshine1

really wanted to do dwarfs meet and greet but the line just looks so long - even if you get there for 5pm - they dont come out until 6.15pm.

might skip it and just do winnie the pooh instead - what is the line like for that?

Is it correct that they dont come out until 7pm?


----------



## sunshine1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So the only thing that changed at last night's party was Moana?
> 
> So what is the list of early characters now?
> 
> Jack and Sally: is it 5:45?
> Moana: 5:45
> 7 Dwarves: ?




heard dwarves is 6.15pm.


----------



## pjtoadie

Going to the party on Friday. If we wanted to make it towards the front of the line at MK for 4pm entry what time should we get to the TTC? 3pm?

Also is anyone else going on Friday that wants to go in on a one day MM?


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

pjtoadie said:


> Is anyone willing to go in on a one day memory maker for Friday.


I am but I have no clue how this works


----------



## sharpemom

Does anybody have a recommended touring plan during the party? What time should we get in line for Jack Skellington?


----------



## LadyRayado

sunshine1 said:


> really wanted to do dwarfs meet and greet but the line just looks so long - even if you get there for 5pm - they dont come out until 6.15pm.
> 
> might skip it and just do winnie the pooh instead - what is the line like for that?
> 
> Is it correct that they dont come out until 7pm?



Yes, at 7. I'd line up no later than 6:30.


----------



## pjtoadie

SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> I am but I have no clue how this works



Awesome! Me neither lol. Can anyone help us?!


----------



## lovingeire

sharpemom said:


> Does anybody have a recommended touring plan during the party? What time should we get in line for Jack Skellington?



You'll want to get in line for J&S ASAP!  I'd go there first thing and line up.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> I am but I have no clue how this works





pjtoadie said:


> Awesome! Me neither lol. Can anyone help us?!



You have to link your MDE accounts.  One of you purchases the MM, then everyone who is linked can use it.  All the pics will show up on both accounts, but only the person who purchased will have the download option (or at least that's how it worked last time I did it).   I have done this in the past with my sister, so no issues.  The risk with a stranger is, you have access to each other's FP and ADR and something could accidentally get updated/deleted.


----------



## Leelo

Will the specialty merchandise (SHIRTS and PINS) be Sold Out by my trip on Halloween Night?


----------



## pjtoadie

ENJDisneyFan said:


> You have to link your MDE accounts.  One of you purchases the MM, then everyone who is linked can use it.  All the pics will show up on both accounts, but only the person who purchased will have the download option (or at least that's how it worked last time I did it).   I have done this in the past with my sister, so no issues.  The risk with a stranger is, you have access to each other's FP and ADR and something could accidentally get updated/deleted.



Ahh ok, thanks! Can you just create a separate MDE account that won't be attached to your FP and ADR and just have your MM on it?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

pjtoadie said:


> Ahh ok, thanks! Can you just create a separate MDE account that won't be attached to your FP and ADR and just have your MM on it?



I'm not 100% sure so someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure you have to have at least 1 park ticket linked to your account for you to event get memory maker.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Leelo said:


> Will the specialty merchandise (SHIRTS and PINS) be Sold Out by my trip on Halloween Night?



Sold completely out? Probably not cuz there are a couple parties after. But the merchandise they do have will be sold really really early and quickly.


----------



## pjtoadie

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm not 100% sure so someone correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure you have to have at least 1 park ticket linked to your account for you to event get memory maker.



That would make sense!


----------



## lobolabo

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/



We're planning on going on the 1st (already have tickets), but would there be a good chance to buy tickets for the 3rd if we decide we want to day of? It's something I've been considering lately since the lines seem to be so long!


----------



## yoda22

sharpemom said:


> Does anybody have a recommended touring plan during the party? What time should we get in line for Jack Skellington?


FoxC63 has a MNSSHP planning thread that may be helpful: https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...y-in-the-making.3604086/page-49#post-58112107.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

lobolabo said:


> We're planning on going on the 1st (already have tickets), but would there be a good chance to buy tickets for the 3rd if we decide we want to day of? It's something I've been considering lately since the lines seem to be so long!



Several of our MNSSHP and MVMCP tickets have been purchased day of or just a day or two in advance.  There's the concerns of sell out but that seemed to decline in the last year or two - higher prices and perhaps they are selling more tickets than in the past but I don't know about that.   Even back when they were selling out it was often day of or just a day in advance.  For us we usually waited because after experiencing one rainy MVMCP I didn't really care to repeat that experience so would wait to see what the weather was predicted to be.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Hello Everyone, I am reading like a mad women taking in all I can before my party date Tuesday Sept 12th, we arrive at Disney in 11 days and I can't wait.

Disney Hubby and I have only been to the MNSSHP once before and we came with people that were not as active in hunting things down as we were so we had to treat the party with kid gloves, this year since it is just us we plan to go nutz. We have seen so many cool magic shots even on the main street posted by people that have gone already that are different than the ones listed on the first page... like dancing video with the ghosts... In addition I have seen that a lot of characters come to life around the Haunted Mansion that I didn't know about. 

With all that being said does anyone have some special items they like to do that is not listed on the first page?


----------



## lobolabo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Several of our MNSSHP and MVMCP tickets have been purchased day of or just a day or two in advance.  There's the concerns of sell out but that seemed to decline in the last year or two - higher prices and perhaps they are selling more tickets than in the past but I don't know about that.   Even back when they were selling out it was often day of or just a day in advance.  For us we usually waited because after experiencing one rainy MVMCP I didn't really care to repeat that experience so would wait to see what the weather was predicted to be.



Thanks! 
That's definitely the plan-- wait and see. I haven't even mentioned it to my friend yet.


----------



## Tonberry

As awesome as Touring Plans is, I have found that their holiday party crowd calendar's are never even close to being right.
We did MVMCP and TP said Thursday was the pick of the week. That Thursday ended up being even busier than the Sunday and Tuesday parties.
They also said that this Aug. 25th MNSSHP would be one of the less crowded nights to attend, and the place was packed! It was 10 minutes of standing in line for just candy.
I wouldn't rely on TP when making your MNSSHP planning. Just go when you can and have fun!


----------



## pjtoadie

Tonberry said:


> As awesome as Touring Plans is, I have found that their holiday party crowd calendar's are never even close to being right.
> We did MVMCP and TP said Thursday was the pick of the week. That Thursday ended up being even busier than the Sunday and Tuesday parties.
> They also said that this Aug. 25th MNSSHP would be one of the less crowded nights to attend, and the place was packed! It was 10 minutes of standing in line for just candy.
> I wouldn't rely on TP when making your MNSSHP planning. Just go when you can and have fun!



Well I think we all can agree that the first party was weird all around. Remember TP puts out the article with their predictions a few months before the first party so they can't gauge what walkup sales will be and what the weather will be like as well. They always disclose that information. Not to mention most of their predictions are based on ride time waits so they won't know if there's a long line for candy cause it's never officially reported. If you look at last year's MNSSHP predictions they got real close so that's impressive imo. Nothing is ever going to be 100%.


----------



## rak1225

Does anybody know what ride wait times were like for last night in comprising to Friday?  How was the crowd?  What do you guys guess Sep 7 crowd will be?


----------



## Tonberry

pjtoadie said:


> Well I think we all can agree that the first party was weird all around. Remember TP puts out the article with their predictions a few months before the first party so they can't gauge what walkup sales will be and what the weather will be like as well. They always disclose that information. Not to mention most of their predictions are based on ride time waits so they won't know if there's a long line for candy cause it's never officially reported. If you look at last year's MNSSHP predictions they got real close so that's impressive imo. Nothing is ever going to be 100%.


No, I know that. We've been to 2 MVMCP's and one MNSSHP and all 3 times, TP was not even close.
I know the parties are very hard to gauge and they try their best. I think some people just rely too much on crowd calendars for the parties and make their plans around that rather than making plans that work for their own schedules.


----------



## stickeymouse

I love looking at crowd calendars/predictions, but I always keep in mind the phenomenon that occurs when crowd predictions actually influence attendance. From what I've read, September at WDW used to be dead, but is now more crowded, because the 'secret' is out. I know that not everyone researches such things, but many do, and many plan their vacations accordingly.


----------



## pjtoadie

Tonberry said:


> No, I know that. We've been to 2 MVMCP's and one MNSSHP and all 3 times, TP was not even close.
> I know the parties are very hard to gauge and they try their best. I think some people just rely too much on crowd calendars for the parties and make their plans around that rather than making plans that work for their own schedules.



Totally agree!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Tonberry said:


> No, I know that. We've been to 2 MVMCP's and one MNSSHP and all 3 times, TP was not even close.
> I know the parties are very hard to gauge and they try their best. I think some people just rely too much on crowd calendars for the parties and make their plans around that rather than making plans that work for their own schedules.



I agree.  Even TP has posted over the last couple of years on how they did predicting and their own reports show they are often off - and often way off.  I too think that planning what works best for you is the way to go vs worrying too much about the crowd calendar.  In the end I think that most of the parties are at capacity or very close.  We've been to many sold out parties.  Rain is about the only thing that makes the attendees go away and a quiet party.  lol  The rest IMO boils down to what the attendees that night do - is it characters that get a run?  Is it rides?  That's hard to predict and why TP probably has some problems getting it closer.


----------



## pjtoadie

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I agree.  Even TP has posted over the last couple of years on how they did predicting and their own reports show they are often off - and often way off.  I too think that planning what works best for you is the way to go vs worrying too much about the crowd calendar.  In the end I think that most of the parties are at capacity or very close.  We've been to many sold out parties.  Rain is about the only thing that makes the attendees go away and a quiet party.  lol  The rest IMO boils down to what the attendees that night do - is it characters that get a run?  Is it rides?  That's hard to predict and why TP probably has some problems getting it closer.



I totally get it but you have to give credit to them for almost nailing last year's MNSSHPs. Their regular predictions are obviously better than their parties. I don't work for them btw lol ;-)


----------



## FSU Girl

I have a couple questions, I'm sorry if someone might have mentioned them before this thread is long! The characters I want to meet most are the seven dwarfs. I saw online that they meet at the circus area (that's the little kid section right?) Can I line up before 7pm to meet them? I don't want to waste too much of the party time in line and know some characters come out early. Or would it be better to try and meet them near the end of the night when a lot of people have started to head home? I'll be in the park from 1pm.


----------



## Bex258

FSU Girl said:


> I have a couple questions, I'm sorry if someone might have mentioned them before this thread is long! The characters I want to meet most are the seven dwarfs. I saw online that they meet at the circus area (that's the little kid section right?) Can I line up before 7pm to meet them? I don't want to waste too much of the party time in line and know some characters come out early. Or would it be better to try and meet them near the end of the night when a lot of people have started to head home? I'll be in the park from 1pm.



Yes they come out before 7pm. You need to get your wristband first, they start handing them out at 4pm.

MNSSHP 2017 - My Party Plan strategy in the making.

So you want to be in the line before 6pm.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FSU Girl said:


> I have a couple questions, I'm sorry if someone might have mentioned them before this thread is long! The characters I want to meet most are the seven dwarfs. I saw online that they meet at the circus area (that's the little kid section right?) Can I line up before 7pm to meet them? I don't want to waste too much of the party time in line and know some characters come out early. Or would it be better to try and meet them near the end of the night when a lot of people have started to head home? I'll be in the park from 1pm.



We saw people last year line up as early as 4 pm in front (just to the right) of the Big Top in the new Fantasy Land area for the 7 Dwarfs


----------



## PolyAddict

We are going for the first time this Friday.  We keep hearing the parties have been crowded.  What are the wait times for rides like?

thanks


----------



## FSU Girl

Bex258 said:


> Yes they come out before 7pm. You need to get your wristband first, they start handing them out at 4pm.
> 
> MNSSHP 2017 - My Party Plan strategy in the making.
> 
> So you want to be in the line before 6pm.


wow a 2 1/2 hour wait! I definitely won't be doing that lol. I'll just hover around the area. Thanks!


----------



## CMNJ

Kristin Weiss said:


> Also, any word on if Minnie, Daisy, and Donald start meeting early? If not, what would be the expected wait time at 7pm?


They meet starting at 7. The line at 7 will grow quickly. Last year we started the line with a few other families at about 6:45 and saw them just after 7. Last night a poster on the party planning thread said they split the line and made one for Minnie and one for the ducks (Donald and Daisy take the pic together). This was a change from last year and will result in a longer wait if you plan to see all 3.


FSU Girl said:


> I have a couple questions, I'm sorry if someone might have mentioned them before this thread is long! The characters I want to meet most are the seven dwarfs. I saw online that they meet at the circus area (that's the little kid section right?) Can I line up before 7pm to meet them? I don't want to waste too much of the party time in line and know some characters come out early. Or would it be better to try and meet them near the end of the night when a lot of people have started to head home? I'll be in the park from 1pm.


Yes you can line up early. Last year we joined the line between 5:30 and 5:45-there were many people already in line at that time. The cast members who man the line the front of the line arrived a little while later and checked all of us for party bracelets. The dwarves arrived at 6:15 that night which is consistent with both last year and this year's party reports. We waited about an hour to meet them. You can also try to meet them late but they can cut the line before 12 depending on its length.


----------



## lindsayjs

So, one of costume tees I ordered came in all wrong. Wrong size, terrible print job etc. Now I'm worried about the others I ordered.  I feel like I need a backup costume plan. 
Would disneybounding the fab five be too common? Any other group disneybounds I should think about?


----------



## Lesley Wake

lindsayjs said:


> So, one of costume tees I ordered came in all wrong. Wrong size, terrible print job etc. Now I'm worried about the others I ordered.  I feel like I need a backup costume plan.
> Would disneybounding the fab five be too common? Any other group disneybounds I should think about?


How about the emotions from Inside Out? Or Winnie the Pooh and the gang? 

How many people are you going with?


----------



## lindsayjs

Lesley Wake said:


> How about the emotions from Inside Out? Or Winnie the Pooh and the gang?
> 
> How many people are you going with?


There's 5 of us, 2 adults, 2 teens and a 5 year old.  I appreciate all ideas!


----------



## kizmet311

Does anyone know if they cut the M&G line for Moana at either of the parties so far?  Or what the wait time might have been later in the evening if we decided to go during the first parade or something?


----------



## mamapenguin

rak1225 said:


> Does anybody know what ride wait times were like for last night in comprising to Friday?  How was the crowd?  What do you guys guess Sep 7 crowd will be?


Wait times were short. Space was 10 min, pirates was a walk on, haunted mansion was a walk on, SDMT was 20-30 minutes later in the evening (posted time/actual time was less) most things were 10 min or less. Viewing for the Hocus Pocus show wasn't difficult without planning. Getting in before 4 was no big deal- several event tap styles open to the right. --my biggest issue was having paper tickets, someone with a tablet had to scan them because they don't scan at the tap styles. He had to give me card tickets so I could access my fast passes ( which he said I couldn't have. I told him that I called before my trip and was told different) he got it figured out quickly and all of my fast passes were just fine. 
Sorry I went off topic.....


----------



## Ceilidhscot

lindsayjs said:


> There's 5 of us, 2 adults, 2 teens and a 5 year old.  I appreciate all ideas!



I'm using soccer (football) kit in the colours of Pooh and friend when we go next year.

DD already has a Scotland away shirt and shorts (bright pink - no idea who thought that was a good idea as a kit design but suits up perfectly!).

I've bought a generic red top and yellow shorts and DH will wear a black pair of shorts and an orange top. Topped off with a hairbow for both myself and DD I'm hoping it'll be both cool for walking about in and can wear to Crystal Palace if I can get the booking! 

Could do something similar with other characters such as inside out (as others have suggested) but grey shorts / t-shirt you'll have Eeyore and could add Christopher Robin / Kanga and roo or Owl?


----------



## M<3'sMickey

hopemax said:


> So they pulled the Mystery Pin Boxes last night because of sorting issues from the first party (people were buying many boxes and getting the same pins, they were not packed "randomly").  One manager said they were sent to the vendor to be re-sorted and when they return, we can show proof of party entry and buy them during the day.  Since all of these are made in China, we are not quite sure what "return to vendor" means...  If the manager was just telling us something, to make us go away, or if they really do expect the mystery pin boxes to return.
> 
> Did anyone else hear anything?



All merchandise in a store, no matter if it's Disney and the Emporium or any other stores in the parks or in retail places in malls, etc., have vendors. A vendor sells their merchandise to Disney, so this probably was a pin vendor who got the pins made in China and sold the pins to Disney who are in turn selling them to us, the guests. It is all within the realm of possibility that when China sent the pins to the vendors in the US, the didn't mix up the boxes of pins and the vendors thought they did so when the cases of pins left the distribution centers, the vendors had no idea that the mystery pins were all the same in each case. So the cases could actually be being sent back to the vendor to deal with the situation. The vendor is the go between for Disney and the manufacturer in China. Disney says to the vendor, I want pins made that look like XYZ and the vendor says ok and goes to his manufacturer in China who makes it, sends it to the vendor and then the vendor sells it to Disney. Hence the mark-up on items...China needs to get paid, the vendor needs to get paid, Disney needs to get paid. I digress. 

Hope this answers your question. Only reason why I know all this stuff is because my sister is an assistant buyer for Toys R Us corporate.


----------



## wenpop

I just hope the pin sets are there sept 10th or sept 15th... I would hate to miss them....


----------



## georgiaminnie

My daughter and I are attending a party before leaving on a cruise. The party will be the only park event on this trip. I was able to make fast passes between 4-6. Will these be on magic bands we used on prior trips? My account shows they are still active.
Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

mamapenguin said:


> Wait times were short. Space was 10 min, pirates was a walk on, haunted mansion was a walk on, SDMT was 20-30 minutes later in the evening (posted time/actual time was less) most things were 10 min or less. Viewing for the Hocus Pocus show wasn't difficult without planning. Getting in before 4 was no big deal- several event tap styles open to the right. --my biggest issue was having paper tickets, someone with a tablet had to scan them because they don't scan at the tap styles. He had to give me card tickets so I could access my fast passes ( which he said I couldn't have. I told him that I called before my trip and was told different) he got it figured out quickly and all of my fast passes were just fine.
> Sorry I went off topic.....




We selected paper tickets as well- but I see they are linked in MDE.  I assume they will automatically be on our magic band so we won't need the card?


----------



## sheila14

lovingeire said:


> You'll want to get in line for J&S ASAP!  I'd go there first thing and line up.


If anyone is going or knows someone who is going 10-17 or 10-19 and must meet jack n sally, introduce them to me so we can wait in line together n save spots while we get our wristband!!!!!!


----------



## sheila14

FSU Girl said:


> I have a couple questions, I'm sorry if someone might have mentioned them before this thread is long! The characters I want to meet most are the seven dwarfs. I saw online that they meet at the circus area (that's the little kid section right?) Can I line up before 7pm to meet them? I don't want to waste too much of the party time in line and know some characters come out early. Or would it be better to try and meet them near the end of the night when a lot of people have started to head home? I'll be in the park from 1pm.


Last year I got in line at 4:30 and I was the fourth in line by 5ish, the line grew BIG. They meet in the big top circus area under the tent right next to the big top souvenir tent


----------



## Kindermouse

kizmet311 said:


> Sorry if I'm not allowed to post links, but I think this is ok.  TP has estimated crowds for the Halloween parties from least to most busy.  The August 25th party turned out to be VERY busy, but I think it was the first time they've done a party that early and it was a CM discount night (I think), so maybe TP didn't take those things into account.  Anyway, Sunday, October 1st is ranked as number 21 (1 being the least busy, 32 being the most busy).  Tuesday, October 3rd (that's the day I'm going!) is number 13.
> 
> http://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/




SSSSSHHHHHHH if you tell everyone the crowds wont be as low for us on the 3rd.


----------



## jeforman

missangelalexis said:


> The only thing you would be missing is the bypass, which is just a little area for PP pictures and an extra bag of candy.


I have heard mention of a main street bypass, what/where is this?
Thanks


----------



## sheila14

Kindermouse said:


> SSSSSHHHHHHH if you tell everyone the crowds wont be as low for us on the 3rd.


Same here!! It is scary to wonder why it is difficult to find an opened resort for the next few weeks. I had my plans since January but for those who are making last minute plans are having trouble with reservations.


----------



## Kindermouse

sheila14 said:


> Same here!! It is scary to wonder why it is difficult to find an opened resort for the next few weeks. I had my plans since January but for those who are making last minute plans are having trouble with reservations.



Same. I starting planning this trip about 17 months ago and I booked my package 13 months before the trip. I thought that I picked a pretty good week (OK I didn't have a ton of choices-I get the 9/30-10/16 off so it was going to be one of those 2 weeks but still). seeing the lack of availability makes me shudder. 

I'm gonna think happy thought and just go with the idea the every person going to WDW that week is staying on site so it just makes it seem more full even though it wont be .


----------



## Jerseylocks

For anyone who has already attended the MNSSHP do you need to print out the tix or can use  the Magic Band to enter the party?
thx


----------



## disneyAndi14

We went last night, used our magic band. It was a great party, not real crowded and so much fun.


----------



## disneyAndi14

PolyAddict said:


> We are going for the first time this Friday.  We keep hearing the parties have been crowded.  What are the wait times for rides like?
> 
> thanks


We were at the party on 8/29/17. It was not real crowded and most rides were walk on, 7dmt was 30 minutes. The longest lines were the characters, some of those lines were 2-3 hours long. We had a great night, weather was hot but no rain and we got tons of candy and enjoyed the parade and fireworks!


----------



## Neverbeast

Does anyone know how late the firehouse stays open to hand out SotMK cards on party nights?


----------



## disneyAndi14

On 8/29/17 the 7 dwarves came out at 6:00pm and Jack and Sally came out at 5:00pm. I suggest lining up at 5:00 for 7 dwarves and at 4:00 for Jack, you really can't do both unless you spend the whole party waiting in line, Moana meets at 7:00 and her line was 1-2 hours all evening and this party was not crowded.


----------



## ChrisNY2

Jerseylocks said:


> For anyone who has already attended the MNSSHP do you need to print out the tix or can use  the Magic Band to enter the party?
> thx



Magic band is fine, assuming you linked your party tickets to your mydisneyexperience account.


----------



## ChrisNY2

hopemax said:


> So they pulled the Mystery Pin Boxes last night because of sorting issues from the first party (people were buying many boxes and getting the same pins, they were not packed "randomly").  One manager said they were sent to the vendor to be re-sorted and when they return, we can show proof of party entry and buy them during the day.  Since all of these are made in China, we are not quite sure what "return to vendor" means...  If the manager was just telling us something, to make us go away, or if they really do expect the mystery pin boxes to return.
> 
> Did anyone else hear anything?



I didn't hear that from a cast member, but I was at the Pin Trading event at Epcot last weekend, and heard many complaints about those mystery pin boxes.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> So, one of costume tees I ordered came in all wrong. Wrong size, terrible print job etc. Now I'm worried about the others I ordered.  I feel like I need a backup costume plan.
> Would disneybounding the fab five be too common? Any other group disneybounds I should think about?



Hmm so for ideas, some have already been mentioned in previous replies, but here's a few...


The Original Gang
Disney Primcesses 
Inside Out
Aliens from Toy Story
Toy Story Gang 
The Aristocats 
Peter Pan Gang 
Winnie the Pooh Gang
Why do I say Gang so much?


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

Neverbeast said:


> Does anyone know how late the firehouse stays open to hand out SotMK cards on party nights?


I haven't been this year, but last year we tried going at 11:30 and they told us they had just closed. Wouldn't let us get the special card.


----------



## MissMaryQC

rak1225 said:


> Does anybody know what ride wait times were like for last night in comprising to Friday?  How was the crowd?  What do you guys guess Sep 7 crowd will be?



From what I've seen the party on a Tuesday was much less crowded than the first one. BUT a Friday party, before Labor Day may have some local crowds. I actually have a few buds in Orlando who are attending Friday's party. We're going on the 7th as well. I'd say have a plan but prepare to change it, lol!



lindsayjs said:


> So, one of costume tees I ordered came in all wrong. Wrong size, terrible print job etc. Now I'm worried about the others I ordered.  I feel like I need a backup costume plan.
> Would disneybounding the fab five be too common? Any other group disneybounds I should think about?



LOVE the bounding idea! We did it in 2015 for our party, we were Lock, Shock and Barrell from Nightmare. I like the fab 5 idea, and it'd be executed pretty easily. You could do Peter Pan too! Or Pooh and friends. Or go more generic and be pirates, zombie tourists, fairies. Either way it'll be great, but I'm sorry about your shirts.


----------



## dancingtodisney

Can anyone tell me what time you can start picking up the wristbands inside the park? Is it also 4pm? Thanks!


----------



## stickeymouse

So many questions about party crowds! Do not stress, there will be fewer people in there than on a normal park day. Relax, and have fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

dancingtodisney said:


> Can anyone tell me what time you can start picking up the wristbands inside the park? Is it also 4pm? Thanks!


Yep!


----------



## dancingtodisney

Cluelyss said:


> Yep!



Perfect thank you!


----------



## kizmet311

disneyAndi14 said:


> On 8/29/17 the 7 dwarves came out at 6:00pm and Jack and Sally came out at 5:00pm. I suggest lining up at 5:00 for 7 dwarves and at 4:00 for Jack, you really can't do both unless you spend the whole party waiting in line, Moana meets at 7:00 and her line was 1-2 hours all evening and this party was not crowded.



Moana came out at 6:45 for the first party, but on the 29th she came out at 5:45.  We'll see how it goes for the September parties.  I'm watchiing this one closely.


----------



## missangelalexis

jeforman said:


> I have heard mention of a main street bypass, what/where is this?
> Thanks



When you enter the park, it is in Town Square on the right near Tony's. It won't be hard to miss, the gates will be open and there will be some signage.


----------



## Kindermouse

To all who are noting down the times characters appear.

If the WDW party is like the DLR party for the first few parties they keep tweeking things so you shouldnt plan your night around the time of something based on the times given for things at the first party. A lot will stay the same sure and having a flexable schedule is good but one of those but her from 6:15-6:37 type schedules it might not work out. 

At DLR last year the changed the time of the first parade 2 weeks in . And it was the first year of a new parade so it was a very crowded on main street pretty early to view the parade. I ended up having to cancel a dining reservation I had that night because I wouldnt have been able to get a spot for the parade otherwise now that it was 20 minutes earlier. 

maybe focus on the times of things a week before your party only and still be open for changes so that your plan doesnt go sour on you with shifting times.


----------



## lindsayjs

Lesley Wake said:


> How about the emotions from Inside Out? Or Winnie the Pooh and the gang?
> 
> How many people are you going with?





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Hmm so for ideas, some have already been mentioned in previous replies, but here's a few...
> 
> 
> The Original Gang
> Disney Primcesses
> Inside Out
> Aliens from Toy Story
> Toy Story Gang
> The Aristocats
> Peter Pan Gang
> Winnie the Pooh Gang
> Why do I say Gang so much?





MissMaryQC said:


> LOVE the bounding idea! We did it in 2015 for our party, we were Lock, Shock and Barrell from Nightmare. I like the fab 5 idea, and it'd be executed pretty easily. You could do Peter Pan too! Or Pooh and friends. Or go more generic and be pirates, zombie tourists, fairies. Either way it'll be great, but I'm sorry about your shirts.



I know I can always count on the brilliant DISers to come up with great ideas! 
   My yoga pants and t shirts only DD has decided she'd like to wear a dress?!?! So I think I should totally take advantage of this rare opportunity. Her hair is currently blue and I'd do inside out so she could be Sadness or maybe dye it green for Disgust. But then how do I do all the boys in the party's outfits? I should get to googling. She's the only one of my kids that even knows about the trip so she gets to offer all the opinions. She likes the idea of being Daisy Duck too. Decisions, decisions. Now to scour labor day sales and what might work.


----------



## MissMaryQC

lindsayjs said:


> I know I can always count on the brilliant DISers to come up with great ideas!
> My yoga pants and t shirts only DD has decided she'd like to wear a dress?!?! So I think I should totally take advantage of this rare opportunity. Her hair is currently blue and I'd do inside out so she could be Sadness or maybe dye it green for Disgust. But then how do I do all the boys in the party's outfits? I should get to googling. She's the only one of my kids that even knows about the trip so she gets to offer all the opinions. She likes the idea of being Daisy Duck too. Decisions, decisions. Now to scour labor day sales and what might work.



I really like the Inside out idea. There's a Diser I follow who is doing that one with her fam. of four. She's color coded the outfits; blue sadness, red anger, etc. Even if you buy stuff off color Michael's has great coupons out for clothing dye, which is really easy to use (wear gloves) and then color hair spray for the boys, which you can find at any Party City. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## camnhan

So I have been trying to keep up....but have a couple questions. I saw someone mention a 'map of all maps' or something to that extent that might have listed the M&G times/sets/breaks for the characters? Is there such a thing and where would you get it? Also, saw someone mention seeing Mickey during the parade? is he not in the parade in costume? I would love to get pics with some of the other characters that are only out for the party but we are just bringing our youngest who has some special needs and he is NOT one for waiting in lines. I would like to try and get a picture with Mickey if he is dressed up. We are under the 30 day mark, have to get our second off to college, travel to MSU for family weekend and THEN we can finally go on our trip for his 17th birthday.....starting to seriously stress about the entire trip!
Thanks for all the amazing information....I can't wait for our first party! I think there is only us and 2 other DIS'ers that are on the list for our party!!! Hoping that is an indication of the night we will have LOL


----------



## Grmnshplvr

We went to the party on 8/29.  Weather was fantastic!  No rain.  We were bummed to find the wait times for the characters were 2-3 hours even though it was a low attendance party but we didn't let that stop our fun. We got on some rides with 5 minute waits, saw the Hocus Pocus show, Hallowishes and then watched the second parade.  By then the park was noticeably less busy.  We had a great time. We wouldn't do it again but we don't regret seeing it once.


----------



## anricat

Does one need to have seen the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show at the party? We haven't seen it and I'm not sure DD is old enough to see the movie.


----------



## sunshine1

camnhan said:


> So I have been trying to keep up....but have a couple questions. I saw someone mention a 'map of all maps' or something to that extent that might have listed the M&G times/sets/breaks for the characters? Is there such a thing and where would you get it? Also, saw someone mention seeing Mickey during the parade? is he not in the parade in costume? I would love to get pics with some of the other characters that are only out for the party but we are just bringing our youngest who has some special needs and he is NOT one for waiting in lines. I would like to try and get a picture with Mickey if he is dressed up. We are under the 30 day mark, have to get our second off to college, travel to MSU for family weekend and THEN we can finally go on our trip for his 17th birthday.....starting to seriously stress about the entire trip!
> Thanks for all the amazing information....I can't wait for our first party! I think there is only us and 2 other DIS'ers that are on the list for our party!!! Hoping that is an indication of the night we will have LOL




if you pay to sign up with Character Locator it lists all the details of the characters at the MNSSHP there.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

anricat said:


> Does one need to have seen the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show at the party? We haven't seen it and I'm not sure DD is old enough to see the movie.



You will enjoy the show whether you have seen hocus pocus or not, they have Disney charters added in, it's real fun show... Those that know the Hocus Pocus characters will understand some of their lines better but as a whole I would say it's great for all.


----------



## Grmnshplvr

anricat said:


> Does one need to have seen the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show at the party? We haven't seen it and I'm not sure DD is old enough to see the movie.



Some other villains make an appearance during the show as well.


----------



## Disney_Fanatic

Looks like there is going to be rain/ storms tomorrow evening  - I hope the party will go smoothly!!


----------



## Aron1012

This is probably a dumb question, but is the specialty food listed for the party free of charge??  My first thought was no way they give it away (it is Disney after all), but it seems to suggest that with description.  This is our first trip to the party and can't wait.


----------



## kizmet311

Aron1012 said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but is the specialty food listed for the party free of charge??  My first thought was no way they give it away (it is Disney after all), but it seems to suggest that with description.  This is our first trip to the party and can't wait.



It is not free, unfortunately.


----------



## Aron1012

kizmet311 said:


> It is not free, unfortunately.



Yeah I thought that seemed way too good to be true.....thanks for clarifying.  I'm surprised they don't charge a trick or treating fee to be honest! 

We are AP and DVC, but unfortunately picked travel time that successfully missed both discounts for party.


----------



## jamdisney

We went to the 8/29 party. It was beautiful weather, we were really pleased about that. Some thoughts:
*The fireworks and Hocus Pocus shows were great! I was surprised at how many people were still there for the second show but leaving the park was much easier than on a normal night in my experience. 
*The parade was OK. I felt it was pretty short. I got to see the headless horseman, though!
*My DD and her husband stood in line for two hours to see Jack Sparrow and then PhotoPass added the picture of the people behind them in line instead of their picture to our account. I'm not sure if that's fixable? She's just glad that they asked someone to take pictures with her cell phone as backup.
*The line at the Haunted Mansion for the magic shots was long until after the second parade. I really wanted that ghost driver shot and I'm glad we kept checking back (DH doesn't do long lines). My focus was to get as many magic shots as I could and I'm pleased to report that we did so with minimal waiting in lines.
*It was a 'low crowd' night but was still more crowded than I expected.
*The best costume we saw was a young guy with a chef's hat on his head. It was lit up and you could see the shadow of Remy in it. Such a great idea!
*We walked on to Buzz Lightyear, It's a Small World, and Journey Under the Sea with no wait. Pirates of the Caribbean had a posted time of 20 minutes early in the night but it took us at least 40 minutes to go through. Later in the night we rode again and the posted 15 minutes was accurate. 
*My recommendation is to eat dinner before 7pm if you can, so that you won't miss any of the party activities. We didn't experience any shortages of the special treats. I can say for sure that Sleepy Hollow had the Jack Skellington and pumpkin Mickey waffles with ice cream after 8pm and the Main Street Bakery had the Mickey cinnamon bun after 9pm.
Overall, we had a good time despite it being a very long day for us. We got to the park around noon and got back to our room after 1am.


----------



## HHMcG

HHMcG said:


> TONIGHT IS PARTY NIGHT!!!




I'm back from my trip and catching up on The Dis.  I did a quick trip report of just our MNSSHP day.  In case anyone is interested.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/our-first-mnsshp-august-29-2017.3630786/


----------



## missangelalexis

jamdisney said:


> *My DD and her husband stood in line for two hours to see Jack Sparrow and then PhotoPass added the picture of the people behind them in line instead of their picture to our account. I'm not sure if that's fixable? She's just glad that they asked someone to take pictures with her cell phone as backup.



Fill out the missing photo form, they should be able to find your photo. https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media


----------



## kizmet311

HHMcG said:


> I'm back from my trip and catching up on The Dis.  I did a quick trip report of just our MNSSHP day.  In case anyone is interested.  https://www.disboards.com/threads/our-first-mnsshp-august-29-2017.3630786/



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Disfan454

jamdisney said:


> We went to the 8/29 party. It was beautiful weather, we were really pleased about that. Some thoughts:
> *The fireworks and Hocus Pocus shows were great! I was surprised at how many people were still there for the second show but leaving the park was much easier than on a normal night in my experience.
> *The parade was OK. I felt it was pretty short. I got to see the headless horseman, though!
> *My DD and her husband stood in line for two hours to see Jack Sparrow and then PhotoPass added the picture of the people behind them in line instead of their picture to our account. I'm not sure if that's fixable? She's just glad that they asked someone to take pictures with her cell phone as backup.
> *The line at the Haunted Mansion for the magic shots was long until after the second parade. I really wanted that ghost driver shot and I'm glad we kept checking back (DH doesn't do long lines). My focus was to get as many magic shots as I could and I'm pleased to report that we did so with minimal waiting in lines.
> *It was a 'low crowd' night but was still more crowded than I expected.
> *The best costume we saw was a young guy with a chef's hat on his head. It was lit up and you could see the shadow of Remy in it. Such a great idea!
> *We walked on to Buzz Lightyear, It's a Small World, and Journey Under the Sea with no wait. Pirates of the Caribbean had a posted time of 20 minutes early in the night but it took us at least 40 minutes to go through. Later in the night we rode again and the posted 15 minutes was accurate.
> *My recommendation is to eat dinner before 7pm if you can, so that you won't miss any of the party activities. We didn't experience any shortages of the special treats. I can say for sure that Sleepy Hollow had the Jack Skellington and pumpkin Mickey waffles with ice cream after 8pm and the Main Street Bakery had the Mickey cinnamon bun after 9pm.
> Overall, we had a good time despite it being a very long day for us. We got to the park around noon and got back to our room after 1am.




Thank you for the report. How much are all of the special treats? Or a ballpark for them please?


----------



## HHMcG

hopemax said:


> So they pulled the Mystery Pin Boxes last night because of sorting issues from the first party (people were buying many boxes and getting the same pins, they were not packed "randomly").  One manager said they were sent to the vendor to be re-sorted and when they return, we can show proof of party entry and buy them during the day.  Since all of these are made in China, we are not quite sure what "return to vendor" means...  If the manager was just telling us something, to make us go away, or if they really do expect the mystery pin boxes to return.
> Did anyone else hear anything?


I had not heard this.  The CM at Big Top just told me "We didn't get any." They didn't have any on the sheet she showed me.  I assumed that included the first party too but maybe I misunderstood. At Frontier Trading Post the CM didn't seem to understand what I was asking for at all.
I'm disappointed to piss out on those pins.



1GoldenSun said:


> Did anyone say what time they were let in?


Gates opened at 3:48 on 8/29.



PolyAddict said:


> We are going for the first time this Friday.  We keep hearing the parties have been crowded.  What are the wait times for rides like?
> 
> thanks





mamapenguin said:


> Wait times were short. Space was 10 min, pirates was a walk on, haunted mansion was a walk on, SDMT was 20-30 minutes later in the evening (posted time/actual time was less) most things were 10 min or less. Viewing for the Hocus Pocus show wasn't difficult without planning.


Just got caught up with the thread and I am surprised to see reports that 8/29 was so low crowd.  It didn't feel that way to us but maybe our expectations were wrong.
We must have hit rides at the wrong time.  Space was post 20(@10:30), was longer; HM was posted 20 (@7:30), was shorter; we saw SDMT posted at 70 (@8ish) so we skipped it.



anricat said:


> Does one need to have seen the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show at the party? We haven't seen it and I'm not sure DD is old enough to see the movie.


None of my family has seen Hocus Pocus and we very much enjoyed the show!  May have to go watch the movie now.


----------



## anricat

HHMcG said:


> May have to go watch the movie now.



I'm avoiding it because I understand it uses the word "virgin" on more than one occasion. Not sure I'm ready for that talk yet!


----------



## wenpop

The movie was really awesome, and when they say virgin just ask your kids a question and they won't even hear the word... lol...


----------



## Lesley Wake

jamdisney said:


> The best costume we saw was a young guy with a chef's hat on his head. It was lit up and you could see the shadow of Remy in it. Such a great idea!



I've seen those on etsy! So cute! I considered getting one but realized-I really hate hats, so it would probably end up just sitting on a shelf!


----------



## jamdisney

Disfan454 said:


> Thank you for the report. How much are all of the special treats? Or a ballpark for them please?


The Jack Skellington was just under $5 and the Mickey waffles with ice cream was $6.50. My DD wasn't with us when she bought the Mickey cinnamon bun, so I don't know how much she paid for that, sorry.


----------



## jenhelgren

jamdisney said:


> The Jack Skellington was just under $5 and the Mickey waffles with ice cream was $6.50. My DD wasn't with us when she bought the Mickey cinnamon bun, so I don't know how much she paid for that, sorry.



The Main St bakery was open past midnight and still had the Mickey Head cinnamon bun and cupcakes left? It is our plan on the way out for snacks


----------



## Yeln4lks

monique5 said:


> No actual specials like discount, but have an Halloween Minnie Mouse Costume.
> 
> PP have done dessert parties in past, but if referring to how they will go/work this year, you will need to wait until PP post live reports. New 1st parade time this year, no parade viewing this year, added Plaza Garden Viewing this year, where PP sat there last year for fireworks. So lots of changes.


 would anyone happen to have a picture of the 2017 Minnie Halloween dress thats in the bibiddi package


----------



## ProfessorMoliarty

This thread brought out the wdw addiction in me and I just booked a last minute trip to go to the party on 9/17.


----------



## hopemax

HHMcG said:


> I had not heard this.  The CM at Big Top just told me "We didn't get any." They didn't have any on the sheet she showed me.  I assumed that included the first party too but maybe I misunderstood. At Frontier Trading Post the CM didn't seem to understand what I was asking for at all.
> I'm disappointed to piss out on those pins.



That's why I talked to the manager. Those pins were the only party merchandise I wanted.   I knew what the problem from the first party was, so I was only going to buy 1 box at Big Top and 1 box at Frontier.  So I wanted to express my disappointment about not being able to buy a SINGLE box.  Can't duplicate pins, if you only buy one box.  That's when I got the spiel about sending them back, and that they would be back later.  But I still want to know if that is true, or just something he said to make me go away.  I've seen other people say they just won't be sold at all.  And that seems like what Disney would do...just destroy it and write it off.


----------



## jamdisney

missangelalexis said:


> Fill out the missing photo form, they should be able to find your photo. https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/help-and-support/lost-media


Thank you!


----------



## monorailrabbit

camnhan said:


> So I have been trying to keep up....but have a couple questions. I saw someone mention a 'map of all maps' or something to that extent that might have listed the M&G times/sets/breaks for the characters? Is there such a thing and where would you get it? Also, saw someone mention seeing Mickey during the parade? is he not in the parade in costume? I would love to get pics with some of the other characters that are only out for the party but we are just bringing our youngest who has some special needs and he is NOT one for waiting in lines. I would like to try and get a picture with Mickey if he is dressed up. We are under the 30 day mark, have to get our second off to college, travel to MSU for family weekend and THEN we can finally go on our trip for his 17th birthday.....starting to seriously stress about the entire trip!
> Thanks for all the amazing information....I can't wait for our first party! I think there is only us and 2 other DIS'ers that are on the list for our party!!! Hoping that is an indication of the night we will have LOL



Kenny the Pirate has a Character Locator app that is life-changing amazing!! That's always my go-to for character sets/times and tips and tricks! On that note, I'm hoping some of you guys will weigh in - the only must-meet we have is Jafar. We'd also really like to meet Pooh & gang and Mickey. I haven't heard much chatter about these guys - are all 3 of these doable without spending hours in line? As much as we love Moana, we met her in DLR and I'm not feeling to spend 2 hours in that line.  It's just DH and I, so we usually plan on the second parade, but with the time changes, are we risking not getting a good spot in front of the castle for fireworks unless we go to the first parade and hang out? 30 days and counting! WOOHOO!


----------



## Llobal

I've parred down to just meet and greet with Mickey, Minnie, goofy, and Donald and Daisy. If they continue to split the line for Minnie and the ducks im a little concerned but at least these aren't 2-3 hour lines I'm looking at. Otherwise snacks, parade, hocus locus, fireworks and maybe a bit of trick or treating. Still going to be an insanely long day in the magic kingdom.


----------



## camnhan

monorailrabbit said:


> Kenny the Pirate has a Character Locator app that is life-changing amazing!! That's always my go-to for character sets/times and tips and tricks! On that note, I'm hoping some of you guys will weigh in - the only must-meet we have is Jafar. We'd also really like to meet Pooh & gang and Mickey. I haven't heard much chatter about these guys - are all 3 of these doable without spending hours in line? As much as we love Moana, we met her in DLR and I'm not feeling to spend 2 hours in that line.  It's just DH and I, so we usually plan on the second parade, but with the time changes, are we risking not getting a good spot in front of the castle for fireworks unless we go to the first parade and hang out? 30 days and counting! WOOHOO!


So his app will list out when the character sets are and when they are break? Hmmmmm going to have to check into that! Thanks


----------



## mamapenguin

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> We selected paper tickets as well- but I see they are linked in MDE.  I assume they will automatically be on our magic band so we won't need the card?


Yes they should be. My magic bands are linked to a different MDE. These tickets were separate, and for whatever reason I bought them on my on MDE and made fast passes that I didn't want to lose. You should be fine.


----------



## missangelalexis

hopemax said:


> That's why I talked to the manager. Those pins were the only party merchandise I wanted.   I knew what the problem from the first party was, so I was only going to buy 1 box at Big Top and 1 box at Frontier.  So I wanted to express my disappointment about not being able to buy a SINGLE box.  Can't duplicate pins, if you only buy one box.  That's when I got the spiel about sending them back, and that they would be back later.  But I still want to know if that is true, or just something he said to make me go away.  I've seen other people say they just won't be sold at all.  And that seems like what Disney would do...just destroy it and write it off.



The situation is ridiculous! It will be very frustrating if they don't sell them at all.


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

Can use a snack credit for the special party treats?


----------



## bethbuchall

If we're using a Park Hopper to enter MK, will we be allowed in with our costumes on around 3:15-3:30 or do we have to go without costumes at that time? Also, there will be plenty of people around riding the buses in costume, right? I've spent hours on these silly things, and now I'm starting to get anxiety about actually wearing them in public (I'm really not a costume type of person generally).


----------



## JenniferinFL

bethbuchall said:


> If we're using a Park Hopper to enter MK, will we be allowed in with our costumes on around 3:15-3:30 or do we have to go without costumes at that time? Also, there will be plenty of people around riding the buses in costume, right? I've spent hours on these silly things, and now I'm starting to get anxiety about actually wearing them in public (I'm really not a costume type of person generally).



I'm curious about this as well. I'm not too worried with my costume, I'm wearing a green Tinkerbell dress, but, without the wings on it just looks like a green dress. I'm not a costume person either. I might chicken out and never put the wings on and then I'll just be wearing a green dress.. lol


----------



## Ephany

Has anyone bought tickets day of the party before? We want to make it down there by 4pm tomorrow, but it'll depend on traffic. I was hoping I could buy them at the gate if we make it on time.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> I know I can always count on the brilliant DISers to come up with great ideas!
> My yoga pants and t shirts only DD has decided she'd like to wear a dress?!?! So I think I should totally take advantage of this rare opportunity. Her hair is currently blue and I'd do inside out so she could be Sadness or maybe dye it green for Disgust. But then how do I do all the boys in the party's outfits? I should get to googling. She's the only one of my kids that even knows about the trip so she gets to offer all the opinions. She likes the idea of being Daisy Duck too. Decisions, decisions. Now to scour labor day sales and what might work.



Blue? Hey y'all could do Descendants too.

Hmm if you get the right color tshirts


lindsayjs said:


> I know I can always count on the brilliant DISers to come up with great ideas!
> My yoga pants and t shirts only DD has decided she'd like to wear a dress?!?! So I think I should totally take advantage of this rare opportunity. Her hair is currently blue and I'd do inside out so she could be Sadness or maybe dye it green for Disgust. But then how do I do all the boys in the party's outfits? I should get to googling. She's the only one of my kids that even knows about the trip so she gets to offer all the opinions. She likes the idea of being Daisy Duck too. Decisions, decisions. Now to scour labor day sales and what might work.



Sorry I got another idea! How about duck tales? Super easy as well.


----------



## alisonslp

Ephany said:


> Has anyone bought tickets day of the party before? We want to make it down there by 4pm tomorrow, but it'll depend on traffic. I was hoping I could buy them at the gate if we make it on time.


As long as it is not sold out, they will sell you tickets on the same day.


----------



## alisonslp

jamdisney said:


> *My DD and her husband stood in line for two hours to see Jack Sparrow and then PhotoPass added the picture of the people behind them in line instead of their picture to our account. I'm not sure if that's fixable? She's just glad that they asked someone to take pictures with her cell phone as backup.


This happened to us 3 years ago at the HM. I filled out the form and within 2-3 days, they were able to locate our photos. You have to give rough estimates of time, # of people, costumes - anything to help them find the correct photos. In our case, it was easy because we knew the people in the photo we got were right in front of us in the line. So they just needed to find their photos and ours were right after.


----------



## 1800wdisney

Cluelyss said:


> If you have booked the Terrace dessert party, you will be viewing from the terrace. If you booked the garden viewing (which was just released last week), you will have the "ground viewing" - which is what I'm guessing you saw in the vlog? Neither dessert party include parade viewing this year, however.



I was so concerned about this that I called Disney and asked, they told me that the Premium Package that I booked included the parade viewing and that I would be on ground....I'm so confused and worried. I guess I'll just have to wait and talk to someone there when I get my ID/Pass thing. If I do have Terrace viewing perhaps they can refund me the difference or whatever and make it happen that we get ground level viewing of the fireworks. Thank you for taking the time to comment.


----------



## 1800wdisney

Tonberry said:


> When you get your MNSSHP bracelet, head on over to the Tomorrow Land Terrace and let them know you have a dessert party reservation. They will give you a lanyard (yours to keep). They will tell you to arrive back there anytime after 8:30pm. Fireworks start at 10:15.
> Tables are first come, first serve, BUT, once you pick out your table, they will put a "reserved" sign on it and that is your table. After that, you are free to do what ever you want. You can eat, drink, sit down, or even leave! If you leave, you can come back anytime and your table that you picked out will still be there for you.
> 
> Because, reserved parade viewing is not included, if you want to see the first parade at 9:15, you will need to leave the Terrace to watch it. You can only see bits and pieces of the parade from the terrace and it's far away as well. Not recommended.
> My suggestion would be either 2 things:
> 
> 1) Check in at 8:30, reserve your table, and grab a spot for the parade. The parade should be over around 9:45 on main street. Head back to the Terrace, eat, drink, and watch the fireworks.
> 
> 2) Check in whenever, eat and drink until you are nearly sick, watch the fireworks at 10:15, watch the 11:15 parade.
> 
> Oh, and yes, you will watch them from the Terrace's ground level.



Thank you for your tips and suggestions, I think I will take your sugestion #2, but I'll stop just before I get nearly sick!! LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## garthbarth1

anomamatt said:


> Yeah, this one is great. In addition to what I mentioned before, The blanket is super soft, two nice pillowcases and a really nice "floor basket" container thing. Treats include candy corn, gummy worms, pretzels big bag, big box of taffy, funfetti. And the door banner is also really cool.
> 
> I'm really impressed with it. I'm going to email my "thumbs up" and gently suggest they revisit the cihristmas/holiday one....


Do you happen to have a pic of this


----------



## garthbarth1

sheila14 said:


> I love my trading pins. Oh and don't forget about the Halloween lanyard also!!


Is it a party lanyard or regular halloween


----------



## Disneylover99

bethbuchall said:


> If we're using a Park Hopper to enter MK, will we be allowed in with our costumes on around 3:15-3:30 or do we have to go without costumes at that time? Also, there will be plenty of people around riding the buses in costume, right? I've spent hours on these silly things, and now I'm starting to get anxiety about actually wearing them in public (I'm really not a costume type of person generally).





JenniferinFL said:


> I'm curious about this as well. I'm not too worried with my costume, I'm wearing a green Tinkerbell dress, but, without the wings on it just looks like a green dress. I'm not a costume person either. I might chicken out and never put the wings on and then I'll just be wearing a green dress.. lol



We entered through the regular line with our AP's at 3:30pm on the first party night in costume. I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Kindermouse

anricat said:


> I'm avoiding it because I understand it uses the word "virgin" on more than one occasion. Not sure I'm ready for that talk yet!



My son didnt even notice the word and never asked about it. He was maybe 5-6 when he watched it the first time. He saw it several times after but still never asked about it. If he had I probably would have said it was synonymous for young and not yet married- not an out right false hood when you really look at it. Here is the definition from Merriam Webster


----------



## garthbarth1

JacknSally said:


> *It's ADORABLE. I want one so badly, and I'm really bummed it'll be Oogie Boogie instead when we get  there in October. I love NBC but I'd much rather have the pumpkin Mickey!*
> 
> *There's also a Halloween design on the regular refillable bucket.*
> 
> View attachment 264593


They will not have this one available in October? I hope they do!


----------



## MouseCrazy96

Very excited!! We will be at our first MNSSHP on September 19th! We received our tickets in the mail a few days ago. I was surprised to find that they are the plastic tickets since they are just for the event. Anyway, my question is - do we each sign the back of the tickets now or do we need to do so in person at the gate? Also, does it matter who signs which ticket? ( there are 7 of us) When I placed the order it had me enter everyone's names, which then appeared on my account in the MDE app. But the physical tickets don't have a name on them so I just don't want to screw something up and have us all sign them just to get to the gate and then the signature doesn't match the name in the system. I hope my question makes sense. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## garthbarth1

Disneylover99 said:


> This is the first bag of candy you get as you enter the Mainstreet by pass. Each bag was a little bit different.
> 
> View attachment 264959 View attachment 264960


Where is the main street bypass?


----------



## garthbarth1

alisonslp said:


> Yes, you should be able to walk down main street if you want. In general, chocolate melts around 95 degrees. TOT doesn't start until 7p. By then, the sun will be low/down and it should be no higher than low 80s, hopefully cooler. But yes, TOT later in the evening works better for this. When we went a few years ago, we had no problems with melted candy.


Does the bypass hand out the individual candy bags at 4PM or do we need to come back at 7?


----------



## GlassSlipper13

1800wdisney said:


> I was so concerned about this that I called Disney and asked, they told me that the Premium Package that I booked included the parade viewing and that I would be on ground....I'm so confused and worried. I guess I'll just have to wait and talk to someone there when I get my ID/Pass thing. If I do have Terrace viewing perhaps they can refund me the difference or whatever and make it happen that we get ground level viewing of the fireworks. Thank you for taking the time to comment.



So this is really interested to me because I had seen on Kenny the Pirate's review about the Hallowishes Dessert Party that people were commenting that they called Disney and were told that parade viewing was included again this year, but it was just not advertised.  So I posted this question during Kenny the Pirate's MNSSHP webinar and he confirmed that parade viewing was included this year.  Then I watched the Tim Tracker vlog posted in this thread which showed the dessert party, but no comments about special parade viewing.  I too was feeling confused, so I called Disney 2 days ago and was told that both the Premium (Terrace) View Party and the Garden (Plaza) View Party do not include parade viewing. So........If anyone has or will attend one or both of the Hallowishes Dessert Parties this year, please let us know   Thanks


----------



## PolyRob

GlassSlipper13 said:


> So this is really interested to me because I had seen on Kenny the Pirate's review about the Hallowishes Dessert Party that people were commenting that they called Disney and were told that parade viewing was included again this year, but it was just not advertised.  So I posted this question during Kenny the Pirate's MNSSHP webinar and he confirmed that parade viewing was included this year.  Then I watched the Tim Tracker vlog posted in this thread which showed the dessert party, but no comments about special parade viewing.  I too was feeling confused, so I called Disney 2 days ago and was told that both the Premium (Terrace) View Party and the Garden (Plaza) View Party do not include parade viewing. So........If anyone has or will attend one or both of the Hallowishes Dessert Parties this year, please let us know   Thanks


There was a lot of back and forth about this when the dessert parties were first released this year.

It was confirmed by multiple GR CMs via phone and e-mail that the Halloween dessert parties did NOT include the parade viewing this year. The ADR time is also the same time as the first parade now that it is later so the events overlap.


----------



## Disneylover99

garthbarth1 said:


> Where is the main street bypass?


To the right as you enter just past Tony's. CM's will sort of direct you there. But you don't have to go this route if you don't want to.


----------



## Disneylover99

garthbarth1 said:


> Does the bypass hand out the individual candy bags at 4PM or do we need to come back at 7?


Candy bags are handed out at 4pm.


----------



## soniam

Do they allow finger lights (little LED lights that strap to your finger)? I don't of of them banning anything like that before, but I wanted to be sure. I was thinking of handing some out to kids, with parent's permission, and maybe some adults at the party. Thanks


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

soniam said:


> Do they allow finger lights (little LED lights that strap to your finger)? I don't of of them banning anything like that before, but I wanted to be sure. I was thinking of handing some out to kids, with parent's permission, and maybe some adults at the party. Thanks



Ehh, personally even though I know you mean well I wouldn't do it. You don't want to get in trouble with Disney security. Let the cast members hand stuff out they have plenty of candy to give.


----------



## mds88

Our party is tonight! Unfortunately the weather looks iffy. Any tips for a rainy party?


----------



## SleighBelle

mds88 said:


> Our party is tonight! Unfortunately the weather looks iffy. Any tips for a rainy party?



We are heading to the party tonight, too.  If it does rain, I guess we will riding Space Mountain over and over. And over!

( And I will have to ditch my costume. . . Darn!)


----------



## Hockeyfan17

monorailrabbit said:


> Kenny the Pirate has a Character Locator app that is life-changing amazing!! That's always my go-to for character sets/times and tips and tricks! On that note, I'm hoping some of you guys will weigh in - the only must-meet we have is Jafar. We'd also really like to meet Pooh & gang and Mickey. I haven't heard much chatter about these guys - are all 3 of these doable without spending hours in line? As much as we love Moana, we met her in DLR and I'm not feeling to spend 2 hours in that line.  It's just DH and I, so we usually plan on the second parade, but with the time changes, are we risking not getting a good spot in front of the castle for fireworks unless we go to the first parade and hang out? 30 days and counting! WOOHOO!



We were able to meet Jafar with about a 20 minute wait and was a good interaction. As for the parade, we did watch the first one, and it would be my suggestion if you would like to be in front of the castle for fireworks. It also does get less crowded after the fireworks so you will have lower wait times for attractions and characters.


----------



## hammie59

How do you schedule and then use fastpasses for MNSSHP (4-6:30 window) if you purchase tix online (print out) and don't have magicbands? Asking for my sister who is only going to the party and not staying on property.


----------



## lindsayjs

Happy Party Day to all those going tonight! I hope you have an amazing time and the weather behaves itself!


----------



## pjtoadie

SleighBelle said:


> We are heading to the party tonight, too.  If it does rain, I guess we will riding Space Mountain over and over. And over!
> 
> ( And I will have to ditch my costume. . . Darn!)



We're going tonight too! Inside attractions here we come....


----------



## Cluelyss

PolyRob said:


> There was a lot of back and forth about this when the dessert parties were first released this year.
> 
> It was confirmed by multiple GR CMs via phone and e-mail that the Halloween dessert parties did NOT include the parade viewing this year. The ADR time is also the same time as the first parade now that it is later so the events overlap.


There have also been reports already from the first parties that there is NO parade viewing included this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

1800wdisney said:


> I was so concerned about this that I called Disney and asked, they told me that the Premium Package that I booked included the parade viewing and that I would be on ground....I'm so confused and worried. I guess I'll just have to wait and talk to someone there when I get my ID/Pass thing. If I do have Terrace viewing perhaps they can refund me the difference or whatever and make it happen that we get ground level viewing of the fireworks. Thank you for taking the time to comment.


Sadly, phone CMs are not always the most informed. If you want garden viewing, I'd recommend cancelling your terrace view and booking garden instead. There are 2 separate check in locations, and as the number of guests for each event is limited, I doubt they'd let you change at check in - unless there was day-of availability. And even then, you'd likely not get a refund. Just book the view you want. Neither will get you the parade though.


----------



## only hope

hammie59 said:


> How do you schedule and then use fastpasses for MNSSHP (4-6:30 window) if you purchase tix online (print out) and don't have magicbands? Asking for my sister who is only going to the party and not staying on property.



Magicbands are not required for fastpasses. They are an alternative to using your plastic ticket at touchpoints. To make fp+, you need to link the tickets to the MDE accounts if they are not already listed under tickets. To book fp for multiple people at the same time, you must all be on each others friends & family list.


----------



## LadyRayado

Cluelyss said:


> Sadly, phone CMs are not always the most informed. If you want garden viewing, I'd recommend cancelling your terrace view and booking garden instead. There are 2 separate check in locations, and as the number of guests for each event is limited, I doubt they'd let you change at check in - unless there was day-of availability. And even then, you'd likely not get a refund. Just book the view you want. Neither will get you the parade though.


^ I second this. Book the view you want now, because there are no guarantees in the park. And I highly doubt they'll refund you any difference.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Maid costume for 9/10 party


----------



## monorailrabbit

bethbuchall said:


> If we're using a Park Hopper to enter MK, will we be allowed in with our costumes on around 3:15-3:30 or do we have to go without costumes at that time? Also, there will be plenty of people around riding the buses in costume, right? I've spent hours on these silly things, and now I'm starting to get anxiety about actually wearing them in public (I'm really not a costume type of person generally).



I had a rather elaborate costume and I wore it from Pop, on the bus, to MK. I did get some squeals of delight form kids "Mom LOOK! It's Sleeping Beauty's fairy godmother!!!"  But no funny looks, everyone pretty much assumes you're going to the party! I had a great photo of me on the bus, but I can't find it... so here's one right before we left our room: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 (sorry it's huge!)


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

bethbuchall said:


> If we're using a Park Hopper to enter MK, will we be allowed in with our costumes on around 3:15-3:30 or do we have to go without costumes at that time? Also, there will be plenty of people around riding the buses in costume, right? I've spent hours on these silly things, and now I'm starting to get anxiety about actually wearing them in public (I'm really not a costume type of person generally).


There will be plenty of people wearing costumes on the buses, so nothing to worry about.  Everyone will know where you are going and why you're in costumes.  We were Kevin and Russell last year, and we got a lot of little kids excited about it.  I could hear them say, Look it's Russell!  It's a lot of fun.  Don't be anxious, I'll be a great time and people will love your costumes I'm sure!  I am shy and generally don't like to stand out, but the party is a fantastic time and it's really very fun in costume.  I wasn't anxious at all (and I normally am)


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Do you think there is going to be a big difference in which party I attend? Looking at 10/5 and 10/6. Goals are to see parade and fireworks and ride rides. Not too concerned with characters or trick or treating. I assume fri will be busier, but since most of our time will be spent on rides, does it matter?


----------



## sherlockmiles

monorailrabbit said:


> I had a rather elaborate costume and I wore it from Pop, on the bus, to MK. I did get some squeals of delight form kids "Mom LOOK! It's Sleeping Beauty's fairy godmother!!!"  But no funny looks, everyone pretty much assumes you're going to the party! I had a great photo of me on the bus, but I can't find it...



Absolutely LOVE IT!!


----------



## monorailrabbit

sherlockmiles said:


> Absolutely LOVE IT!!



Thanks!!  My friend hand-made the entire thing with the exception of the wings. She even made a poofy tulle to go underneath! It was so much fun to make and simply magical to wear through the park! We got some amazing pics! We met Maleficent and that will forever be my favorite character interaction!


----------



## Mrjoshua

I'm trying to google "Garden Plaza Magic Kingdom" to determine it's location, and have become more confused.

My party plan is to attend one of the dessert events, and then secure a spot for the second BTY parade after the fireworks. Would the Garden view prove advantageous over the Terrace view? I know from prior posts that neither dessert party offers parade viewing. I'm just wondering if the garden dessert party would put me in a closer/better position to grab spots for the second parade.


----------



## Jarmo

This has probably been asked before... if I have multiple tickets linked to my Magic Band along with the Halloween ticket, will the event ticket definitely be used if we enter the park after 4?  Or should I deactivate my other tickets to be sure?


----------



## LadyRayado

Mrjoshua said:


> I'm trying to google "Garden Plaza Magic Kingdom" to determine it's location, and have become more confused.
> 
> My party plan is to attend one of the dessert events, and then secure a spot for the second BTY parade after the fireworks. Would the Garden view prove advantageous over the Terrace view? I know from prior posts that neither dessert party offers parade viewing. I'm just wondering if the garden dessert party would put me in a closer/better position to grab spots for the second parade.



Here is a map from Robo - it is that lower right section in purple "Wishes Dessert Party Viewing." If you look further to the right corner, you'll see the Terrace view. I think you'd definitely have a advantage over the Terrace view - because you're already right on the Hub and will just have to move to a curb on Main Street. Those people will have to exit the Terrace, come down to the Hub, and then find curb space.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Jarmo said:


> This has probably been asked before... if I have multiple tickets linked to my Magic Band along with the Halloween ticket, will the event ticket definitely be used if we enter the park after 4?  Or should I deactivate my other tickets to be sure?



They have separate entry points for the party and use the Halloween entry as long as you use them.  If you were to go into the regular lines it would have to use one of your other tickets.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mrjoshua said:


> I'm trying to google "Garden Plaza Magic Kingdom" to determine it's location, and have become more confused.
> 
> My party plan is to attend one of the dessert events, and then secure a spot for the second BTY parade after the fireworks. Would the Garden view prove advantageous over the Terrace view? I know from prior posts that neither dessert party offers parade viewing. I'm just wondering if the garden dessert party would put me in a closer/better position to grab spots for the second parade.



You're closer but IMO you should select the dessert party that you wish to experience first and foremost.  It won't matter significantly for getting parade viewing for the second parade.


----------



## alisonslp

we have ADR for BOG on our party night. currently at 8:30 but I am trying to get an earlier time, checking each day for openings. Anyway, we plan to have just appetizers and dessert. Anyone have an idea how  long this should take on a party night? Any differences in the time waiting for the food?


----------



## stickeymouse

disneymagicgirl said:


> Do you think there is going to be a big difference in which party I attend? Looking at 10/5 and 10/6. Goals are to see parade and fireworks and ride rides. Not too concerned with characters or trick or treating. I assume fri will be busier, but since most of our time will be spent on rides, does it matter?


Shouldn't make a difference. Pick whichever best suits your schedule.


----------



## pjtoadie

We're all ready to go for tonight


----------



## Cluelyss

monorailrabbit said:


> I had a rather elaborate costume and I wore it from Pop, on the bus, to MK. I did get some squeals of delight form kids "Mom LOOK! It's Sleeping Beauty's fairy godmother!!!"  But no funny looks, everyone pretty much assumes you're going to the party! I had a great photo of me on the bus, but I can't find it... so here's one right before we left our room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry it's huge!)


AMAZING!!!


----------



## FoxC63

wenpop said:


> I really wanted the mystery pin box and we will be there Sept 10th and Sept 15th, I hope they kept some back to sell....
> 
> at least both of my parties are in the top 10 of least crowded....



They're gone.  They also had printing issues, misspelled words.  Those who purchased now have a rare collectible


----------



## littlebearfan

pjtoadie said:


> View attachment 266403 View attachment 266404 View attachment 266405 We're all ready to go for tonight



Great costumes!  Have fun!


----------



## famsen

FoxC63 said:


> They're gone.  They also had printing issues, misspelled words.  Those who purchased now have a rare collectible



Misspelled words too? I thought it was just an issue of not mixing up the boxes well enough since everyone kept getting the same 2 pins over and over. That really stinks because the pins are what I really enjoy purchasing the most at the parties. There was some really poor merchandise planning this year with the whole Hocus Pocus line being pulled and now mystery pins.


----------



## ErinsMommy

famsen said:


> Mi with the whole Hocus Pocus line being pulled



I misssed this - and alot of other things too - but what got pulled? Going to our first party in about 2 weeks and wondering whats going on.


----------



## famsen

The MNSSHP merchandise made for this year's parties with a logo of the Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus. All shirts, pins, Magic Bands, etc. with that logo is not being sold. Answers vary as to why. Some say it's a licensing issue and some say they never got the merchandise in. I don't know but it was an interesting design.


----------



## FoxC63

famsen said:


> Misspelled words too? I thought it was just an issue of not mixing up the boxes well enough since everyone kept getting the same 2 pins over and over. That really stinks because the pins are what I really enjoy purchasing the most at the parties. There was some really poor merchandise planning this year with the whole Hocus Pocus line being pulled and now mystery pins.



Here's another one that might interest you: 
*5 piece Booster Pin Set includes:  Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald & Pluto $29.99

*
UPDATE:  According to the shop app it's available at several location, mk, ep, hs, ak & ds


----------



## famsen

FoxC63 said:


> Here's another one that might interest you:
> *5 piece Booster Pin Set includes:  Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald & Pluto
> View attachment 266420
> *
> Not sure where it's located.



Thanks. Yes these do look cute and I will probably get them but I am a sucker for mystery pin boxes. I guess the bright side is these issues will save me some money.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Here's another one that might interest you:
> *5 piece Booster Pin Set includes:  Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald & Pluto $29.99
> View attachment 266420
> *
> UPDATE:  According to the shop app it's available at several location, mk, ep, hs, ak & ds


They are still selling the villains pins, too, right?


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> They are still selling the villains pins, too, right?



YES


----------



## Penguinempress

I'd like to do the spirit photography at Momento Mori when I'm at MK for MNSSHP. Does anyone know if it will be open for the entire party or does it close early?


----------



## kizmet311

LadyRayado said:


> Here is a map from Robo - it is that lower right section in purple "Wishes Dessert Party Viewing." If you look further to the right corner, you'll see the Terrace view. I think you'd definitely have a advantage over the Terrace view - because you're already right on the Hub and will just have to move to a curb on Main Street. Those people will have to exit the Terrace, come down to the Hub, and then find curb space.



Two questions:

1.  Is the parade route for FOF/BTY the same?  Do they both go the same direction around the hub - directly in front of the castle, then past Tomorrowloand?

2.  I was planning for BTY/Hallowishes viewing in front of Casey's.  Can you line up on the hub between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland?  Would that be a better place to see the castle projections, or would the Wishes Open Viewing/Casey's area be best?


----------



## FoxC63

Penguinempress said:


> I'd like to do the spirit photography at Momento Mori when I'm at MK for MNSSHP. Does anyone know if it will be open for the entire party or does it close early?



here's WDW direct link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/magic-kingdom/memento-mori/


----------



## FoxC63

kizmet311 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1.  Is the parade route for FOF/BTY the same?  Do they both go the same direction around the hub - directly in front of the castle, then past Tomorrowloand?
> 
> 2.  I was planning for BTY/Hallowishes viewing in front of Casey's.  Can you line up on the hub between Tomorrowland and Fantasyland?  Would that be a better place to see the castle projections, or would the Wishes Open Viewing/Casey's area be best?



Your killing me kizmet:

*Location:* The BTY Parade starts by Splash Mountain and ends in Town Square. It runs the same direction each time.  This can be found here with photo:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]Post #3[/URL]

Casey's is best.


----------



## kizmet311

FoxC63 said:


> Your killing me kizmet:
> 
> *Location:* The BTY Parade starts by Splash Mountain and ends in Town Square. It runs the same direction each time.  This can be found here with photo:  Post #3
> 
> Casey's is best.



I should have known you would find me here, haha.  Honestly, though, I'm the worst overthinker ever.  I have a hard time sticking with simple decisions.  I promise, thought, that I won't ask you to check my itinerary again until like the week before, lol.


----------



## FoxC63

kizmet311 said:


> I should have known you would find me here, haha.  Honestly, though, I'm the worse overthinker ever.  I have a hard time sticking with simple decisions.


 I was here before you posting


----------



## Bex258

I could do with some opinions on my hat choice. I'm pretty certain the Belle costume I planned is not happening but I can pull together a Jungle Cruise Skipper and I got a shirt online that looks pretty good (having to swap size because it came in so big but the shorts I ordered came up super small ).

I was thinking of these ears:- 

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/386103576/jungle-river-cruise-mickey-ears - I did think it might make it look like I fell in the planting but that could be part of the fun. 

Or these https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/548390227/jungle-cruise-adventureland-animal or https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/505199316/jungle-inspired-mouse-ears-moana

But I was concerned it would be too much beige as my top and shorts are in the beige/stone kind of colour.

The I thought of the this hat but it might be a bit warm http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adults-Sa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

aaand its beige again  although I could add some Mickey ears to it.

Just can't make up my mind.  

All I'd need to do after this is make the name badge and I can kinda buy that from Etsy anyway.

Maybe I could be a Kilimanjaro Safar CM?


----------



## Penguinempress

FoxC63 said:


> here's WDW direct link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/shops/magic-kingdom/memento-mori/


Thank you @FoxC63! You've been a lifesaver during all this Halloween planning!


----------



## FoxC63

Bex258 said:


> I could do with some opinions on my hat choice.
> 
> The I thought of the this hat but it might be a bit warm http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adults-Safari-Helmet-Hat-Pith-Explorer-Zoo-Keeper-Fancy-Dress-Costume-Accessory/201915788077?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> aaand its beige again  although I could add some Mickey ears to it.
> 
> Just can't make up my mind.
> 
> All I'd need to do after this is make the name badge and I can kinda buy that from Etsy anyway.
> 
> Maybe I could be a Kilimanjaro Safar CM?



First Choice:  https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/386103576/jungle-river-cruise-mickey-ears -
Second Choice:  https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/548390227/jungle-cruise-adventureland-animal.


----------



## pjtoadie

littlebearfan said:


> Great costumes!  Have fun!


 
Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

@Bex258  I like simple clean designs and I know you could make these.  You're very talented.


----------



## vinotinto

Tonight is our party night! Finishing a great dinner now at Skipper's. Weather looks ominous, but we are ready! I'll try to post later. If you're at the party, say hi, we're in Haunted Mansion costumes.


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

Here now. Got in line for jack and sally at 4:10. So almost 2 hours and have about 15 families ahead of me. The worst is they went on break super early and it's been almost half an hour with no updates


----------



## vinotinto

Thunder watch. All outdoor rides closed. Doubt that characters will come out if there's thunder watch.


----------



## FoxC63

SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> Here now. Got in line for jack and sally at 4:10. So almost 2 hours and have about 15 families ahead of me. The worst is they went on break super early and it's been almost half an hour with no updates



They're not on break they were pulled due to the weather.  *Rumor* has they will return at 7pm.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> Thunder watch. All outdoor rides closed. Doubt that characters will come out if there's thunder watch.



Oh nooo!  You guys, this stinks!


----------



## vinotinto

Rides reopened! BUT 70% chance of thunderstorms 8:00-11:00 pm. Wonder if shows and parade will take place!


----------



## lovingeire

Bex258 said:


> I could do with some opinions on my hat choice. I'm pretty certain the Belle costume I planned is not happening but I can pull together a Jungle Cruise Skipper and I got a shirt online that looks pretty good (having to swap size because it came in so big but the shorts I ordered came up super small ).
> 
> I was thinking of these ears:-
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/386103576/jungle-river-cruise-mickey-ears - I did think it might make it look like I fell in the planting but that could be part of the fun.
> 
> Or these https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/548390227/jungle-cruise-adventureland-animal or https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/505199316/jungle-inspired-mouse-ears-moana
> 
> But I was concerned it would be too much beige as my top and shorts are in the beige/stone kind of colour.
> 
> The I thought of the this hat but it might be a bit warm http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adults-Safari-Helmet-Hat-Pith-Explorer-Zoo-Keeper-Fancy-Dress-Costume-Accessory/201915788077?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> aaand its beige again  although I could add some Mickey ears to it.
> 
> Just can't make up my mind.
> 
> All I'd need to do after this is make the name badge and I can kinda buy that from Etsy anyway.
> 
> Maybe I could be a Kilimanjaro Safar CM?



My favorite are these ones: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/548...ox&utm_campaign=row_buyer&utm_content=1390680


----------



## heartpumper

We went to the Tuesday party and thought I'd let everyone know of a situation we had.  Got to the gate at 4:00.  I had order the card tickets and also had tickets in MDE (I'm type A and just wanted them in my hands)  My friend and her kids just had tickets in MDE.  I had no problem entering park using my tickets.  My friend did have problems.  Our CM had to have a manager come over to help.  After some work on the CMs iPad my friend was given card tickets also (not sure why) and we were let in.  Our prescheduled FPs worked fine. 
Yesterday was our last day in the parks.  We went to Animal kingdom early for rope drop.  Our group got to the tap style and we were told we had no tickets left by another manager who came over with her iPad.  I explained that we went to MNSSHP and she could see that on her iPad.  We had to get out of line and go to customer service and have our mickey bands reactivated with "complimentary tickets".  We then could enter the park.  We luckily had a FP for FoP but had hoped to go at rope drop too.  By the time we were done at customer services we were way back in line to enter the park.  We decided to just do river ride.  Our FP worked fine that day but it was a huge disappointment to have our morning not go as we hoped.  This is just an FYI to anyone attending the party.  The customer service person said we must have gone into MK for the MNSSHP too early and at park day was used but you could see on the CM iPad the exact time we went in which was exactly 4:00.


----------



## jenhelgren

Has anyone watched BTY in Frontierland and then viewed the fireworks in front of the castle? There is not much time in between this year! I was thinking it would be best to go back into Adventureland and take that path or take the path from Liberty Square that leads to Crystal Palace/Casey's area to find a spot since it is not on the parade route. Are either of those routes blocked off during MNSSHP?


----------



## jenhelgren

heartpumper said:


> We went to the Tuesday party and thought I'd let everyone know of a situation we had.  Got to the gate at 4:00.  I had order the card tickets and also had tickets in MDE (I'm type A and just wanted them in my hands)  My friend and her kids just had tickets in MDE.  I had no problem entering park using my tickets.  My friend did have problems.  Our CM had to have a manager come over to help.  After some work on the CMs iPad my friend was given card tickets also (not sure why) and we were let in.  Our prescheduled FPs worked fine.
> Yesterday was our last day in the parks.  We went to Animal kingdom early for rope drop.  Our group got to the tap style and we were told we had no tickets left by another manager who came over with her iPad.  I explained that we went to MNSSHP and she could see that on her iPad.  We had to get out of line and go to customer service and have our mickey bands reactivated with "complimentary tickets".  We then could enter the park.  We luckily had a FP for FoP but had hoped to go at rope drop too.  By the time we were done at customer services we were way back in line to enter the park.  We decided to just do river ride.  Our FP worked fine that day but it was a huge disappointment to have our morning not go as we hoped.  This is just an FYI to anyone attending the party.  The customer service person said we must have gone into MK for the MNSSHP too early and at park day was used but you could see on the CM iPad the exact time we went in which was exactly 4:00.



Did you use the lines set aside for party guests only or regular admission turnstiles?


----------



## Monykalyn

vinotinto said:


> Tonight is our party night! Finishing a great dinner now at Skipper's. Weather looks ominous, but we are ready! I'll try to post later. If you're at the party, say hi, we're in Haunted Mansion costumes.


Post pictures! I ordered a HM skirt from Etsy and deciding on top. Hope the weather holds off for the parade and fireworks.


----------



## heartpumper

jenhelgren said:


> Did you use the lines set aside for party guests only or regular admission turnstiles?


We were in line with everyone else dressed up so I assume we were in the correct line.


----------



## Disneylover99

vinotinto said:


> Thunder watch. All outdoor rides closed. Doubt that characters will come out if there's thunder watch.



I really wish they had a contingency plan for characters and rain. It doesn't seem right that they just get cancelled, especially if you've been waiting for them. 

Hope the rain holds off!


----------



## Cluelyss

Sat down with the family to work on our list of must do's tonight. We are doing 2 parties, and Cruella will be our first meet one night with the Queen of Hearts / Tweedles / Alice / Mad Hatter our priority the second (due to our costumes). 

DD also wants to meet Belle & Gaston. KtP recommends their final meet of the night, but we planned to watch the second parade. How bad would their line be if we headed right there from Cruella? This would put us in line by or before 7:30, I'm guessing. Are we looking at a 60 minute line by then? If so, I'm thinking it might be worth it to wait till the end of the night and catch the first parade at that party.

Or would a better option be to do Belle & Gaston first, then head to Cruella? Will her line be just as long by 7:30?

Anyone with experience from the first few parties (or last year)?

TIA!


----------



## mamapenguin

only hope said:


> Magicbands are not required for fastpasses. They are an alternative to using your plastic ticket at touchpoints. To make fp+, you need to link the tickets to the MDE accounts if they are not already listed under tickets. To book fp for multiple people at the same time, you must all be on each others friends & family list.


Without magic bands you need plastic card tickets to access your fast passes. The paper tickets do not scan at the tap styles. I would swap the paper tickets for plastic ones at Disney springs if you have the time or any ticket window. I called and was told that I didn't need to do that, but it was wrong information. They can do it at the gate, but don't want to. You will have to get someone with a tablet to do it. If you go that route, don't give up they can and will take care of you if you are insistent.


----------



## pjtoadie

This really stinks! We're here now and there's tons of rain and thunder and lightning. It's not supposed to stop until 2:30am or something. Ugh.


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Got our tickets (cards) in the mail today- makes it feel so much closer to our party (Nov 1).  We received: Festival of the Lion King, Dumbo, Small World, and Rock 'N' Roller coaster


----------



## pangyal

pjtoadie said:


> This really stinks! We're here now and there's tons of rain and thunder and lightning. It's not supposed to stop until 2:30am or something. Ugh.


I'm so sorry . I'm across the lake at VGF and have been watching the rain and feeling awful for you all at the party tonight. I really hope the nasty weather moves on soon! Are things still all on as planned? I hope you are all just throwing on ponchos and getting extra candy from all of the CMs !


----------



## vinotinto

pjtoadie said:


> This really stinks! We're here now and there's tons of rain and thunder and lightning. It's not supposed to stop until 2:30am or something. Ugh.


Us too! First HP show was cancelled (ran for the first 5 minutes or so). Parade is delayed. It's still raining. I hope it stops for long enough for out to go out. Forecast not promising.


----------



## pjtoadie

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry . I'm across the lake at VGF and have been watching the rain and feeling awful for you all at the party tonight. I really hope the nasty weather moves on soon! Are things still all on as planned? I hope you are all just throwing on ponchos and getting extra candy from all of the CMs !



Thank you!


----------



## pjtoadie

vinotinto said:


> Us too! First HP show was cancelled (ran for the first 5 minutes or so). Parade is delayed. It's still raining. I hope it stops for long enough for out to go out. Forecast not promising.



We were in Laugh Floor and when we came out it was pouring rain and lightning. I didn't know the first HP show was canceled, that's horrible. Now we're in line for Mickey and was wondering about the 1st parade. What a drag!


----------



## Neverbeast

oh man that's such a bummer! I hope you're able to have at least a little fun.


----------



## pjtoadie

Neverbeast said:


> oh man that's such a bummer! I hope you're able to have at least a little fun.



Thanks! We were able to do a lot between 4-7 but it stinks cause this is our only park day for probably the next 14 months or so.


----------



## Kindermouse

I am planning to hold off on buying my party tickets until about 5-7 days before so I can opt for a different night in the event that the weather forecasted for my preferred night is bad but how reliable are weather forecasts 5-7 days in advance? Would I do better to cross my fingers that it wont sell out and purchase the day of?


----------



## mesaboy2

Kindermouse said:


> I am planning to hold off on buying my party tickets until about 5-7 days before so I can opt for a different night in the event that the weather forecasted for my preferred night is bad but *how reliable are weather forecasts 5-7 days in advance?* Would I do better to cross my fingers that it wont sell out and purchase the day of?



Not very, if at all.


----------



## pjtoadie

The 1st parade is about to start so that's cool. It's raining just a little now. Tons of people are leaving and have left already.


----------



## Kindermouse

mesaboy2 said:


> Not very, if at all.



Drat. It is going to kill me waiting until the day of. The worry wart in me will be doing constant battle with my analytical brain.


----------



## Kindermouse

pjtoadie said:


> The 1st parade is about to start so that's cool. It's raining just a little now. Tons of people are leaving and have left already.



More room for the dedicate few.


----------



## Kdubya

I saw a huge line at Guest Relations on our way out, we gave up after the postponed parade and my kid fell asleep waiting. Wanted to stop but it looked hours long  This party was a bummer


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

My worst fear is putting all this effort into the party then the storm of the century comes down on us.


----------



## Kindermouse

^ This exactly ^


----------



## stickeymouse

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> My worst fear is putting all this effort into the party then the storm of the century comes down on us.


That's why my M.O. is to put no effort into it! I show up and have fun; anything else is icing on the cake.


----------



## alisonslp

vinotinto said:


> Rides reopened! BUT 70% chance of thunderstorms 8:00-11:00 pm. Wonder if shows and parade will take place!


I know there is no recourse on a regular park day if it rains all day/night but what happens on the party nights when everything closes down because of thunderstorms. Do they offer refunds? an complimentary ticket for another night? Or are you just out of luck - I get that it is the luck of the draw for dealing with rain, but thunderstorms where they shut everything down due to the danger is different in my mind




heartpumper said:


> We went to the Tuesday party and thought I'd let everyone know of a situation we had.  Got to the gate at 4:00.  I had order the card tickets and also had tickets in MDE (I'm type A and just wanted them in my hands)  My friend and her kids just had tickets in MDE.  I had no problem entering park using my tickets.  My friend did have problems.  Our CM had to have a manager come over to help.  After some work on the CMs iPad my friend was given card tickets also (not sure why) and we were let in.  Our prescheduled FPs worked fine.
> Yesterday was our last day in the parks.  We went to Animal kingdom early for rope drop.  Our group got to the tap style and we were told we had no tickets left by another manager who came over with her iPad.  I explained that we went to MNSSHP and she could see that on her iPad.  We had to get out of line and go to customer service and have our mickey bands reactivated with "complimentary tickets".  We then could enter the park.  We luckily had a FP for FoP but had hoped to go at rope drop too.  By the time we were done at customer services we were way back in line to enter the park.  We decided to just do river ride.  Our FP worked fine that day but it was a huge disappointment to have our morning not go as we hoped.  This is just an FYI to anyone attending the party.  The customer service person said we must have gone into MK for the MNSSHP too early and at park day was used but you could see on the CM iPad the exact time we went in which was exactly 4:00.





heartpumper said:


> We were in line with everyone else dressed up so I assume we were in the correct line.


Many AP holders and folks with park hoppers just use their regular tickets to get in - you may have been in a regular line without realizing it.


----------



## pjtoadie

We just got to our car now at 1:13 AM! All in all we had a great time! The rain slowed us down but we still did a lot imo. After 11:30 we all did the People Mover, and then my DD and I met Alice and Mad Hatter, and rode SDMT. We're all exhausted!


----------



## JayLeeJay

Just left the party. Once the rain cleared up everything was delayed but they did show two parades (not full dancing during 1st, didn't watch 2nd), the fireworks, a shortened Hocus Pocus (just the final song) after the fireworks, and a full Hocus Pocus show. Second parade was finishing at the castle around 12:10 and Hocus Pocus started around 12:40. After the show they still had lots of photopass photographers out. Staying out this late might not work if you have young kids but if it does rain on your party night try to stick it out. Disney seemed to really want to have everything go on, they just had to work around the weather.


----------



## FoxC63

alisonslp said:


> I know there is no recourse on a regular park day if it rains all day/night but what happens on the party nights when everything closes down because of thunderstorms. Do they offer *refunds*? an *complimentary ticket for another night*? Or are you just out of luck - I get that it is the luck of the draw for dealing with rain, but thunderstorms where they shut everything down due to the danger is different in my mind



Disney has in the past offered ^ or non expiring park hoppers, maybe that's why the line at Guest Services was super busy.  They are very generous.


----------



## SG131

In case anyone was looking for more info on Moana, we went to the party today. We lined up around 4.45 and we're about 8 families back. The cast members stated that her appearance time would be 5.45, which is consistent with the meet and greet time at last Tuesday's party. Due to lightening in the area she didn't come out until about 6.15, but still worth the wait.


----------



## sky13

alisonslp said:


> I know there is no recourse on a regular park day if it rains all day/night but what happens on the party nights when everything closes down because of thunderstorms. Do they offer refunds? an complimentary ticket for another night? Or are you just out of luck - I get that it is the luck of the draw for dealing with rain, but thunderstorms where they shut everything down due to the danger is different in my mind



Read on another site that at the party tonight Guest Services offered a refund or a complimentary ticket for another night (this was before the parades/fireworks went off when there was a chance they might not happen).


----------



## lovingeire

heartpumper said:


> We went to the Tuesday party and thought I'd let everyone know of a situation we had.  Got to the gate at 4:00.  I had order the card tickets and also had tickets in MDE (I'm type A and just wanted them in my hands)  My friend and her kids just had tickets in MDE.  I had no problem entering park using my tickets.  My friend did have problems.  Our CM had to have a manager come over to help.  After some work on the CMs iPad my friend was given card tickets also (not sure why) and we were let in.  Our prescheduled FPs worked fine.
> Yesterday was our last day in the parks.  We went to Animal kingdom early for rope drop.  Our group got to the tap style and we were told we had no tickets left by another manager who came over with her iPad.  I explained that we went to MNSSHP and she could see that on her iPad.  We had to get out of line and go to customer service and have our mickey bands reactivated with "complimentary tickets".  We then could enter the park.  We luckily had a FP for FoP but had hoped to go at rope drop too.  By the time we were done at customer services we were way back in line to enter the park.  We decided to just do river ride.  Our FP worked fine that day but it was a huge disappointment to have our morning not go as we hoped.  This is just an FYI to anyone attending the party.  The customer service person said we must have gone into MK for the MNSSHP too early and at park day was used but you could see on the CM iPad the exact time we went in which was exactly 4:00.



Oh wow.  I think I will just use my card for entry into the party. This is the first year in a while I haven't had an AP so this makes me nervous.



jenhelgren said:


> Has anyone watched BTY in Frontierland and then viewed the fireworks in front of the castle? There is not much time in between this year! I was thinking it would be best to go back into Adventureland and take that path or take the path from Liberty Square that leads to Crystal Palace/Casey's area to find a spot since it is not on the parade route. Are either of those routes blocked off during MNSSHP?



We haven't done it yet, but this is our plan for this year.  I've done it for the Christmas party in the past and essentially just followed the parade out to secure my spot for fireworks.


----------



## krystal276

mamapenguin said:


> Without magic bands you need plastic card tickets to access your fast passes. The paper tickets do not scan at the tap styles. I would swap the paper tickets for plastic ones at Disney springs if you have the time or any ticket window. I called and was told that I didn't need to do that, but it was wrong information. They can do it at the gate, but don't want to. You will have to get someone with a tablet to do it. If you go that route, don't give up they can and will take care of you if you are insistent.




Do you know if they can change the tickets at your resort concierge window?


----------



## jenhelgren

We haven't done it yet, but this is our plan for this year.  I've done it for the Christmas party in the past and essentially just followed the parade out to secure my spot for fireworks.[/QUOTE]

When is your party night? We are going 10/26--so if you are there before that and think of it-let me know how it worked out  We have followed a few parades and it wasn't the best...any other advice on cutting back into Adventureland or at least cutting off on the Liberty Square path? We haven't done the parks in a few years since construction-will the Casey's side of the hub be crowded during the parade since it is not directly on the route?


----------



## marciemi

SG131 said:


> In case anyone was looking for more info on Moana, we went to the party today. We lined up around 4.45 and we're about 8 families back. The cast members stated that her appearance time would be 5.45, which is consistent with the meet and greet time at last Tuesday's party. Due to lightening in the area she didn't come out until about 6.15, but still worth the wait.


We probably saw you!  We were the second group in line, in our Packers jerseys and cheeseheads!  We got our wristbands around 4 and then went to try to find the line.  CM's refused to even acknowledge where the line would be or that Moana was even coming (each we asked just pulled out their standard party map and tried to point out the many character icons to us).  We knew vaguely where she'd be and waited with 2 other families until after 4:30 when they finally started putting some props in and eventually formed the queue line.  My advice would be for future parties to take advantage of some rides during the 4-4:45 time and not line up until a bit later.  At least DH & I just stood in the line and let my son/friend go use both of our FP's during that time (Space/Pirates).  Also, Moana DID sign autographs.  I was not expecting that and son was mad at me because he wanted to have a picture frame signed and I'd told him I had read party characters didn't sign.  Sigh.  

We also suffered out the entire party. Honestly pretty miserable.  We did some characters and rides just because they were inside (Jack Sparrow, POTC, Small World) while trying to wait.  Candy lines never let up that I saw.  We watched the fireworks from an ideal location on Main Street, showing up around 10:20 (they started maybe 15 minutes later).  One frustrating thing was that CM's were NOT up to date on what was happening.  At 10:10 we had 3 different CM's insist to us the fireworks were starting at 10:15.  Same with parades - even when there were no ropes up yet for the second parade, they were still telling everyone it would start at 11:15 (it eventually did about 11:45).  

We were also disappointed by the long lines for almost all photopass photographers.  We did the best we could but so many were closed due to the weather and others had really long lines.  I don't understand why they move so many characters from sheltered areas to outdoor areas (ie Ariel - her grotto area was closed and she was across from there so everyone had to wait outside in the rain).  Or why they couldn't use so many sheltered areas (in front of the riverboat which wasn't running; the area they used for Belle's special photopass meet last year).  Just seemed like they had a lot of covered/indoor areas totally not used and then shut down characters due to rain.  This was our first party and I'm pretty sure will be our last.  Only paid $53 for military tickets and still really don't think it was worth it.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

stickeymouse said:


> That's why my M.O. is to put no effort into it! I show up and have fun; anything else is icing on the cake.



It's mostly just the costumes, not elaborate but still fun to do! But hey, rain or shine we willl still have fun.

Even as ghost/zombie tourist, us in ponchos actually help the costume lol!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

I attended the 8/25 party and can I just say, if that was the party to have the least attendance, then those of you with tickets for Sept, and especially Oct...I feel for you. The place was PACKED on 8/25. We didn't get any candy because we refused to stand in a line for 15 minutes just to get candy. We got no pictures with the characters, because again, the party is only 5 hours long,,,we would have been in lines all night getting pictures. the bridge to Tomorrowland was wall-wal people. 

We went to a MNSSHP back in the early 2000's. 2004? It was SWEET! Walked on every ride, walked up to every character and got a picture, and walked up to every candy station and got candy. In any given area it would be us with maybe 15 other families in that area. The park felt empty. Disney sold this event as limited admission and that was what it was. They went up on the price over the years and they also went up on the maximum number of tickets to be sold. 

I was told that the party on 8/25 was not sold out. If that was truly the case, I would hate to be at a sold out party.


----------



## AngelDisney

Cluelyss said:


> Does anyone know if they were doing the lantern photo during the party?
> 
> ETA: Rapunzel's, not the HM Magic shot


I saw that out on 8/29. DD was too tired to get a shot. She was near River Boat while I went to Fantasyland for some ToT. Saw the photopass photographer with quite a long line once I stepped into Fantasyland from Liberty Square. But they were not out last night due to the rain.


----------



## Farro

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I attended the 8/25 party and can I just say, if that was the party to have the least attendance, then those of you with tickets for Sept, and especially Oct...I feel for you. The place was PACKED on 8/25. We didn't get any candy because we refused to stand in a line for 15 minutes just to get candy. We got no pictures with the characters, because again, the party is only 5 hours long,,,we would have been in lines all night getting pictures. the bridge to Tomorrowland was wall-wal people.
> 
> We went to a MNSSHP back in the early 2000's. 2004? It was SWEET! Walked on every ride, walked up to every character and got a picture, and walked up to every candy station and got candy. In any given area it would be us with maybe 15 other families in that area. The park felt empty. Disney sold this event as limited admission and that was what it was. *They went up on the price over the years and they also went up on the maximum number of tickets to be sold. *
> 
> I was told that the party on 8/25 was not sold out. If that was truly the case, I would hate to be at a sold out party.



That sentence I put in bold is presented as fact, but no one knows that to be true.
Sorry you didn't have fun at your party. We were at a sold out party in 2014 and found it to be really fun and while it was crowded in the areas of people waiting for a parade, etc. the rest of the park was amazing!


----------



## AngelDisney

rak1225 said:


> Can anyone get allergy friendly treats?


You can just ask for the teal allergy friendly bag to get the tokens. I did that last night.


----------



## iujen94

Apologies for what I'm sure is a really dumb question. I've seen people mentioning having paper tickets and/or card tickets. I bought my party tickets online and linked them to MDE. I never got any kind of physical ticket. We have magic bands - I'm assuming I can just tap my magic band and they'll "see" my party ticket - or do I also need some physical ticket as well?


----------



## mesaboy2

iujen94 said:


> Apologies for what I'm sure is a really dumb question. I've seen people mentioning having paper tickets and/or card tickets. I bought my party tickets online and linked them to MDE. I never got any kind of physical ticket. We have magic bands - I'm assuming I can just tap my magic band and they'll "see" my party ticket - or do I also need some physical ticket as well?



Your magic bands are enough, assuming they are linked to the same MDX profiles as your party tickets.


----------



## JayLeeJay

One more thing I wanted to mention about the 9/1 party. The candy lines looked really long but moved quickly. The longest wait we had was 10 minutes right at 7pm. We also waited 10 minutes in tiki room but that was because they had to refil the candy and brought out boxes to pour in the barrel instead of a new barrel. We were put off by the length at first but they really did move quickly and by the end of the night there were no waits at all. Right before midnight we had some cast members completely filling the bag or giving us a new bag that was already full. We weighed our bag when we got home and had 20lbs of candy. The only disappointment is that my husband loves peanut chews and they didn't have any this year. I think he might be the only one who was upset about this


----------



## only hope

Kindermouse said:


> I am planning to hold off on buying my party tickets until about 5-7 days before so I can opt for a different night in the event that the weather forecasted for my preferred night is bad but how reliable are weather forecasts 5-7 days in advance? Would I do better to cross my fingers that it wont sell out and purchase the day of?



Floridian here- forecasts are frequently wrong the night before. I wouldn't even bother looking at 5-7 days out. Information in the morning for that afternoon and evening is frequently unreliable also. Nor can you always tell by looking up! It can sometimes look like it will rain but it doesn't. Other times, there won't be too many clouds, the sun is out, but we get a brief sun-shower. That being said, day before is of course more reliable than days before...but don't be surprised if they predicted incorrectly. Our rule in the rainy season is always be prepared for it to rain, no matter what the forecast says.


----------



## KristenB17

Following - definitely want to see if we can make it this year!


----------



## garthbarth1

nenser said:


> Looking for one (or more!) parties to share a One-Day memory maker on October 15th (just going to the party!) I am going Oct 13-16 (park tickets 14-16) if anyone is also going at that time that I could pay a portion to be on as well.


How much is a one day MM? We will also be at the party that friday...


----------



## jenhelgren

AngelDisney said:


> You can just ask for the teal allergy friendly bag to get the tokens. I did that last night.



Did you just ask for the teal allergy bag at the bypass when you entered or is there a special location to get it at?


----------



## Anal Annie

FoxC63 said:


> They're not on break they were pulled due to the weather.  *Rumor* has they will return at 7pm.



We waited for nearly 3 1/2 hours last year for Jack & Sally bcuz there was over an hour storm delay in the middle of our wait.  We had already waited over an hour when it started storming so we hated to leave the line & waste that 90 minutes or so we'd already waited.  We just stood there in our ponchos during the storm.  Luckily our costumes were simple T-shirt ones.   I forget what time we got in line (but TOO late - probaby around 5:00ish).  It was nearly 9:00 by the time we finally met them.  We won't make the same mistake this year.  We want to meet the 7 Dwarves, Queen of Hearts & Cruella....we're going all out on our costumes this year and I'm looking forward to it so much.   I'm praying we don't have the same kind of storms.  Ponchos would really ruin the fun....


----------



## JacknSally

garthbarth1 said:


> They will not have this one available in October? I hope they do!



Not sure if anyone answered you already, but what I read said these would be replaced with Oogie Boogie buckets in October.


----------



## FoxC63

JacknSally said:


> Not sure if anyone answered you already, but what I read said these would be replaced with Oogie Boogie buckets in October.



Where did you read this, can you post a link.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

garthbarth1 said:


> How much is a one day MM? We will also be at the party that friday...



One Day MM is $59.  This is posted on a new thread:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

krystal276 said:


> Do you know if they can change the tickets at your resort concierge window?



Yes.  There is no reason to go to Disney Springs to have this done unless your planning a day there.


----------



## mazdabug

We just moved to Panama City Florida in Feb. Booked a little trip in 2 weeks for MNSSHP on Sept 15th. My 3 year old is so excited about it.


----------



## FoxC63

Disney1fan2002 said:


> We got no pictures with the characters, because again, the party is only 5 hours long



Thanks for your insight but the party is 8 hours long 4pm-12am and a few that posted their experiences on the same day were not only able to get their priorities done but other items off their wish list. The mantra "We went to a MNSSHP back in the early..." does not equate to current times.  It has been posted repeatedly that the "Fall Crowds have Arrived".  Your experience sounds like your "plan of attack" was faulty.  My family and I only attend the last week in October and have been to several sold out parties without issue.  If you ever attend another party I sincerely hope you come back to the DIS Board early on to get the insights when creating an itinerary.


----------



## heartpumper

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I attended the 8/25 party and can I just say, if that was the party to have the least attendance, then those of you with tickets for Sept, and especially Oct...I feel for you. The place was PACKED on 8/25. We didn't get any candy because we refused to stand in a line for 15 minutes just to get candy. We got no pictures with the characters, because again, the party is only 5 hours long,,,we would have been in lines all night getting pictures. the bridge to Tomorrowland was wall-wal people.
> 
> We went to a MNSSHP back in the early 2000's. 2004? It was SWEET! Walked on every ride, walked up to every character and got a picture, and walked up to every candy station and got candy. In any given area it would be us with maybe 15 other families in that area. The park felt empty. Disney sold this event as limited admission and that was what it was. They went up on the price over the years and they also went up on the maximum number of tickets to be sold.
> 
> I was told that the party on 8/25 was not sold out. If that was truly the case, I would hate to be at a sold out party.



I so agree with you! We went on 8/29 and I couldn't believe how crowded it was compared to our party we attended 5 years ago.  I had convinced a friend and her family to join us.  I feel badly about that now.  I told her how empty the park was compared to a normal day.  We stayed until the end of the party and the crowds never left.  I remember everyone leaving after the fireworks last time so it was even emptier.  Pretty sure this will be our last disney party.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for your insight but the party is 8 hours long 4pm-12am and a few that posted their experiences on the same day were not only able to get their priorities done but other items off their wish list. The mantra "We went to a MNSSHP back in the early..." does not equate to current times.  It has been posted repeatedly that the "Fall Crowds have Arrived".  Your experience sounds like your "plan of attack" was faulty.  My family and I only attend the last week in October and have been to several sold out parties without issue.  If you ever attend another party I sincerely hope you come back to the DIS Board early on to get the insights when creating an itinerary.



The party itself is only 5 hours long though - 7pm to 12am.  Until 7 pm all the day guests are in the park as well.

No doubt it's different than it used to be - Disney almost certainly increased the allowed attendance.  Like most things at WDW these days it requires planning to get the same value and it could be debated if it's still the same actual "value" even if it can still be fun.


----------



## monique5

garthbarth1 said:


> How much is a one day MM? We will also be at the party that friday...



$59. See Post #1, Magic Shots.


----------



## lindsayjs

Never fear I have your rainy costume needs handled!
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Twister-Hooded-Rain-Poncho/48963933


----------



## FoxC63

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The party itself is only 5 hours long though - 7pm to 12am.  Until 7 pm all the day guests are in the park as well.



If that's how you want to look at it but here's the thing, top Characters are out starting at 5:45, food and merchandise can be purchased before 7pm, SotMK card can be picked up at 4pm are these not part of the party?  It's an 8 hour event not 5.


----------



## Disfan454

Anyone else here going to the 10/17 party? I am super excited as this is our first Disney parks party. We are not planning anything. We are just going and will probably try to do rides early while everyone is in line for stuff. Then towards the end of the night, get pics and trick or treat. My kids will be 12 and 10 at the time so they are more into rides and candy then anything else. Looking forward to the parade and Hocus Pocus show the most.


----------



## Bex258

FoxC63 said:


> @Bex258  I like simple clean designs and I know you could make these.  You're very talented.



Haha thank you but I'm a bit behind on projects had a few birthdays before I go away and a few other projects to complete so I doubt I'll have time for this one.


----------



## Kindermouse

Farro said:


> That sentence I put in bold is presented as fact, but no one knows that to be true.
> Sorry you didn't have fun at your party. We were at a sold out party in 2014 and found it to be really fun and while it was crowded in the areas of people waiting for a parade, etc. the rest of the park was amazing!



I feel the same. Our first party was eight years ago in Disneyland and it was obviously less crowded than the party we went to there last year which was sold however I still really enjoyed it and my perspective was that it was only crowded in the bottle neck areas and at the first parade and fireworks but otherwise totally managable and fun. Other people that I knew were at the same party and they went on and on about how horribly crowded is was and how they didn't enjoy it. Same party-2 different opinions.

Personally I think that they would have enjoyed it and found it to be not too crowded at all if they had followed my plan. It's a simple plan and it goes like this-see crowded area/long line, determine the wait to be long or the area to be less than enjoyable, turn around and walk away until you find a short line or uncrowded area, enjoy it, check on the former area/line during the last parade or show time, enjoy! This will make for a fun time and should work on everything but the longest wait characters-which I don't do anyway.


----------



## MissMaryQC

mesaboy2 said:


> Your magic bands are enough, assuming they are linked to the same MDX profiles as your party tickets.



There was a previous post with regard to a guest having issue using their ticket on the MB. I'm curious, if the worry wart in me wanted to get a hard ticket, instead of using just the band (even though it's expected to work just fine) could that be done onsite? My party tickets are linked but we've had multiple IT issues on our reservation. Thanks for your insight; you're a trusted DISer.


----------



## Farro

Kindermouse said:


> I feel the same. Our first party was eight years ago in Disneyland and it was obviously less crowded than the party we went to there last year which was sold however I still really enjoyed it and my perspective was that it was only crowded in the bottle neck areas and at the first parade and fireworks but otherwise totally managable and fun. Other people that I knew were at the same party and they went on and on about how horribly crowded is was and how they didn't enjoy it. Same party-2 different opinions.
> 
> Personally I think that they would have enjoyed it and found it to be not too crowded at all if they had followed my plan. It's a simple plan and it goes like this-see crowded area/long line, determine the wait to be long or the area to be less than enjoyable, turn around and walk away until you find a short line or uncrowded area, enjoy it, check on the former area/line during the last parade or show time, enjoy! This will make for a fun time and should work on everything but the longest wait characters-which I don't do anyway.



Yeah, it's crowded in the parade and fireworks area! Of course it is, it always is.  The wait times for characters has always been long, as long as I've been reading about parties.

As long as I can watch the parade and rides the rides, I'm gold. And with the wait times for rides being reported for the parties this year, sounds like it's going to work out just fine! 

Some people will still find value in the party, some won't. Everyone just needs to decide for themselves.


----------



## Farro

MissMaryQC said:


> There was a previous post with regard to a guest having issue using their ticket on the MB. I'm curious, if the worry wart in me wanted to get a hard ticket, instead of using just the band (even though it's expected to work just fine) could that be done onsite? My party tickets are linked but we've had multiple IT issues on our reservation. Thanks for your insight; you're a trusted DISer.



We just printed the paper tickets and will have those just in case the magic bands don't work. But they worked for us last time.


----------



## JacknSally

FoxC63 said:


> Where did you read this, can you post a link.  Thanks!



*It was in Kenny the Pirate's Facebook Group, from a thread during the first party night. I'll see if I can find the comment again, but it came from Kenny while he was at the party.*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> If that's how you want to look at it but here's the thing, top Characters are out starting at 5:45, food and merchandise can be purchased before 7pm, SotMK card can be picked up at 4pm are these not part of the party?  It's an 8 hour event not 5.



That's not from Disney published info and could be changed in a day with no leg to stand on by party goers as published party time is 7PM.  No real reason to argue what the official party start time is as it's on the website as 7PM.


----------



## FoxC63

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I attended the 8/25 party and can I just say, if that was the party to have the least attendance, then those of you with tickets for Sept, and especially Oct...I feel for you. The place was PACKED on 8/25. We didn't get any candy because we refused to stand in a line for 15 minutes just to get candy. We got no pictures with the characters, because again, the party is only 5 hours long,,,we would have been in lines all night getting pictures. the bridge to Tomorrowland was wall-wal people.
> 
> We went to a MNSSHP back in the early 2000's. 2004? It was SWEET! Walked on every ride, walked up to every character and got a picture, and walked up to every candy station and got candy. In any given area it would be us with maybe 15 other families in that area. The park felt empty. Disney sold this event as limited admission and that was what it was. They went up on the price over the years and they also went up on the maximum number of tickets to be sold.
> 
> I was told that the party on 8/25 was not sold out. If that was truly the case, I would hate to be at a sold out party.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> That's not from Disney published info and could be changed in a day with no leg to stand on by party goers as published party time is 7PM.  No real reason to argue what the official party start time is as it's on the website as 7PM.



The original poster stated they could not do this, that and the other due to lines that they didn't want to wait in.  OP also stated that the party, their party was 5 hours long.  It wasn't, it was 8 hours long that night.  Disney didn't pull the rug from under them.  

In the following days, weeks, months sure Disney can change how they run the party, but I doubt it.  They tried this years ago and it was an epic fail.  No one's arguing here, you have your point of view and I have mine.  Purely conversing.


----------



## garthbarth1

vinotinto said:


> Tonight is our party night! Finishing a great dinner now at Skipper's. Weather looks ominous, but we are ready! I'll try to post later. If you're at the party, say hi, we're in Haunted Mansion costumes.


Would love to see costume pics!


----------



## garthbarth1

lovingeire said:


> Oh wow.  I think I will just use my card for entry into the party. This is the first year in a while I haven't had an AP so this makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't done it yet, but this is our plan for this year.  I've done it for the Christmas party in the past and essentially just followed the parade out to secure my spot for fireworks.


If you are entering on only a party ticket can you make FP for the 4-7 window still? How does that work?


----------



## sheila14

Disfan454 said:


> Anyone else here going to the 10/17 party? I am super excited as this is our first Disney parks party. We are not planning anything. We are just going and will probably try to do rides early while everyone is in line for stuff. Then towards the end of the night, get pics and trick or treat. My kids will be 12 and 10 at the time so they are more into rides and candy then anything else. Looking forward to the parade and Hocus Pocus show the most.


I will be there and hoping to find someone from the disboards to wait in line with for Jack n Sally


----------



## mamapenguin

krystal276 said:


> Do you know if they can change the tickets at your resort concierge window?


 I don't know, but I would ask.


----------



## PolyRob

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I attended the 8/25 party and can I just say, if that was the party to have the least attendance, then those of you with tickets for Sept, and especially Oct...I feel for you. The place was PACKED on 8/25. We didn't get any candy because we refused to stand in a line for 15 minutes just to get candy. We got no pictures with the characters, because again, the party is only 5 hours long,,,we would have been in lines all night getting pictures. the bridge to Tomorrowland was wall-wal people.
> 
> We went to a MNSSHP back in the early 2000's. 2004? It was SWEET! Walked on every ride, walked up to every character and got a picture, and walked up to every candy station and got candy. In any given area it would be us with maybe 15 other families in that area. The park felt empty. Disney sold this event as limited admission and that was what it was. They went up on the price over the years and they also went up on the maximum number of tickets to be sold.
> 
> I was told that the party on 8/25 was not sold out. If that was truly the case, I would hate to be at a sold out party.



I have to say, last year I went to MNSSHP (sold out, 10/30) and MVMCP (12/9) and the sold out Halloween party seemed less crowded to me.

I was with my friends and we took it easy with little to no planning and entered at 6pm. We got pictures with the Dwarfs, Buzz, Lotso, and Aladdin and Abu. We did every special magic shot, saw Hallowishes front and center and the second Boo-To-You parade on Main Street. I also personally collected 10lbs of candy (I used my luggage scale when packing to go home). The lines seemed to constantly move! Much easier than the holiday treats at MVMCP. We only rode Haunted Mansion, but we were not there for the rides!

This year I am going with my family and plan on structuring it a bit more. I am hopeful we will get everything accomplished on a Tuesday!


----------



## stickeymouse

As others have said, crowds during parties behave differently than crowds on a normal park day. The party crowds tend to gather in areas where they are more noticeable, such as public walkways, "exclusive" events such as candy/cookie lines and character greetings, and on main street. Therefore, it's easy to conclude (although often mistakenly) that the park is crowded on a party night. On a normal park day, crowds are more dispersed in the line for Space Mountain, 7DMT, etc., in addition to the common areas, restaurants, and shops. I think people would be surprised if they saw the difference in attendance numbers between a party night and a normal park day.


----------



## AladdinJay

Does anyone know if they are doing Philharmagic as normal on Halloween party dates? I saw on a blog last year that they were showing The Legend of Sleepy Hollow instead on party nights but that is the only reference to it I have ever seen. Just curious since it may affect our plans!


----------



## alisonslp

garthbarth1 said:


> If you are entering on only a party ticket can you make FP for the 4-7 window still? How does that work?


 As long as the ticket is linked to an MDE account, you would make the FP choices through that.



AladdinJay said:


> Does anyone know if they are doing Philharmagic as normal on Halloween party dates? I saw on a blog last year that they were showing The Legend of Sleepy Hollow instead on party nights but that is the only reference to it I have ever seen. Just curious since it may affect our plans!


 Someone who posted a video showed that the theatre was showing old movies/cartoons


----------



## OKWJan

Went to the party last night and there was no Philharmagic...it was a walk through candy station and they were playing Sleepy Hollow.  Some people chose to sit, relax, and watch the movie


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> Never fear I have your rainy costume needs handled!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Twister-Hooded-Rain-Poncho/48963933



I just need this to be a regular part of my wardrobe.


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

FoxC63 said:


> They're not on break they were pulled due to the weather.  *Rumor* has they will return at 7pm.


The first time they took  a break was due to a make up issue. The second it wasn't raining at the time and when they returned I had an excellent meet and greet and was at fantasyland a few minutes before 7. My issue with the whole party was not keeping anyone informed. If they say parade is going to begin in ten minutes. This was close to midnight,no rain then it should either start or another announcement should be made. I was right by city hall waiting and the line there was out the door. Safety first, just clue people in. I saw a lot of frustration but tried to keep an upbeat attitude.


----------



## gcoolie

Are there any pics of the Halloween Party magic band?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I was at last night's party.  I've been to sold out parties, but frankly this one 'felt' worse crowd wise.  However, I've never been to a party with rain/storms like last night with a real jacked up schedule, so the whole night definitely felt different.  I've also never been to a Friday/holiday weekend for what it's worth.  

Regardless, we made the most of it and had a blast!  We definitely didn't do as much given the circumstances, but good memories and photos were made.  Overall an enjoyable night.

I do agree with the PP.  I get things with the weather are highly variable and Disney is making the best decissions they can given the conditions, but situations like last night leave guests totally in the dark schedule wise.  We were hovering around that last parade before it started but just couldn't wait not knowing when, or even if it would run. Just wish they could make a few more active/live announcements along the way.  

But kudos to Disney for running the second parade and getting most everything in. 

I also observed more park clearing between 7-8PM than I had prior years.  Perhaps I was just not in places to notice at past parties, but I was glad to see it this year.


----------



## Farro

lindsayjs said:


> Never fear I have your rainy costume needs handled!
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Twister-Hooded-Rain-Poncho/48963933



Awesome. 

We bought these just in case:


----------



## lindsayjs

Farro said:


> Awesome.
> 
> We bought these just in case:
> 
> View attachment 266624


Brilliant!


----------



## lindsayjs

I'm half tempted to get some sharpies and do some  poncho decorating


----------



## Chrelaine

stickeymouse said:


> As others have said, crowds during parties behave differently than crowds on a normal park day. The party crowds tend to gather in areas where they are more noticeable, such as public walkways, "exclusive" events such as candy/cookie lines and character greetings, and on main street. Therefore, it's easy to conclude (although often mistakenly) that the park is crowded on a party night. On a normal park day, crowds are more dispersed in the line for Space Mountain, 7DMT, etc., in addition to the common areas, restaurants, and shops. I think people would be surprised if they saw the difference in attendance numbers between a party night and a normal park day.


I have to agree with you. We attended the party on 8/29. I expected the park to feel empty and it just didn't! I was disappointed but realized my expectations had been incorrect. We had a great time and would do it again without hesitation. Just know that you will be working with and against a crowd the majority of the evening. It was an awesome evening and a terrific memory for us to keep.  Just go with the flow and you will do fine.


----------



## jenushkask8s

lindsayjs said:


> I'm half tempted to get some sharpies and do some  poncho decorating



That's exactly what I'm doing. My costume is hula Stitch so I'm decorating a poncho to look like Stitch.


----------



## SG131

marciemi said:


> We probably saw you!  We were the second group in line, in our Packers jerseys and cheeseheads!  We got our wristbands around 4 and then went to try to find the line.  CM's refused to even acknowledge where the line would be or that Moana was even coming (each we asked just pulled out their standard party map and tried to point out the many character icons to us).  We knew vaguely where she'd be and waited with 2 other families until after 4:30 when they finally started putting some props in and eventually formed the queue line.  My advice would be for future parties to take advantage of some rides during the 4-4:45 time and not line up until a bit later.  At least DH & I just stood in the line and let my son/friend go use both of our FP's during that time (Space/Pirates).  Also, Moana DID sign autographs.  I was not expecting that and son was mad at me because he wanted to have a picture frame signed and I'd told him I had read party characters didn't sign.  Sigh.
> 
> We also suffered out the entire party. Honestly pretty miserable.  We did some characters and rides just because they were inside (Jack Sparrow, POTC, Small World) while trying to wait.  Candy lines never let up that I saw.  We watched the fireworks from an ideal location on Main Street, showing up around 10:20 (they started maybe 15 minutes later).  One frustrating thing was that CM's were NOT up to date on what was happening.  At 10:10 we had 3 different CM's insist to us the fireworks were starting at 10:15.  Same with parades - even when there were no ropes up yet for the second parade, they were still telling everyone it would start at 11:15 (it eventually did about 11:45).
> 
> We were also disappointed by the long lines for almost all photopass photographers.  We did the best we could but so many were closed due to the weather and others had really long lines.  I don't understand why they move so many characters from sheltered areas to outdoor areas (ie Ariel - her grotto area was closed and she was across from there so everyone had to wait outside in the rain).  Or why they couldn't use so many sheltered areas (in front of the riverboat which wasn't running; the area they used for Belle's special photopass meet last year).  Just seemed like they had a lot of covered/indoor areas totally not used and then shut down characters due to rain.  This was our first party and I'm pretty sure will be our last.  Only paid $53 for military tickets and still really don't think it was worth it.



Yes I definitely remember you guys! The cheese hats were very memorable! We were a few spots back but not quite as noticeably dressed. I had one of the thousand moana kids as well as an Ariel and I was eeyore.

I agree with what you said about not needing to line up too early. We were planning to get there sooner but a suspended monorail service made us much later than I had hoped, but it still ended up working out.

Another thing to note, I heard someone ask for the Mickey popcorn head bucket around 11 and they were completely sold out for the night.


----------



## krsb09

SG131 said:


> Yes I definitely remember you guys! The cheese hats were very memorable! We were a few spots back but not quite as noticeably dressed. I had one of the thousand moana kids as well as an Ariel and I was eeyore.
> 
> I agree with what you said about not needing to line up too early. We were planning to get there sooner but a suspended monorail service made us much later than I had hoped, but it still ended up working out.
> 
> Another thing to note, I heard someone ask for the Mickey popcorn head bucket around 11 and they were completely sold out for the night.




We were there as well!  We were the 5th family in line.  Another of the Moana kids, my husband had the Olaf hat costume and I was Minnie.  The lightning delay was a bummer but finally meeting Moana was the highlight of my daughter's year.


----------



## AngelDisney

jenhelgren said:


> Did you just ask for the teal allergy bag at the bypass when you entered or is there a special location to get it at?


The teal bags are available at all  the trick-or-treat stations. I got the regular one from the bypass to get the first pre-packed treat then asked for a teal bag at one of the stations.


----------



## AngelDisney

AladdinJay said:


> Does anyone know if they are doing Philharmagic as normal on Halloween party dates? I saw on a blog last year that they were showing The Legend of Sleepy Hollow instead on party nights but that is the only reference to it I have ever seen. Just curious since it may affect our plans!


Philharmagic is a ToT station and it was showing some old Disney black and white cartoons on both August 29 and September 1 when we went through the station.


----------



## luckystar2

Lurker chiming in. Was at the 9/1 party. My first party. The rain was disappointing especially since we were watching The first Hocus pocus show when it got cancelled. We tried to make the best of it though.

We trick or treated. The lines looked long but they were very quick. Some had multiples in 1 spot.

The night was saved for my dd when Big Thunder Mountain remained open. We rode it 4 times in a row and literally walked right on each time. We could have continued that for who knows how much longer but I wanted to catch a little bit of parade. It's a small world was walk on as well. 

7 dwarves mine train was down to 30 min wait towards end of the night which was more like 20 mins. So we were happy to ride that. 

We stumbled upon a 10 min wait for Jafar.

I wanted the poison apple magic shot but really couldn't catch a photographer. We caught a super short line for the Rapunzel lantern pic that I've been dying to get. Not party specific but super happy to catch it.

Still was able to catch the parade and fireworks. The fireworks delay was a bit crazy since they kept saying it would be delayed and all of a sudden they just started. Luckily we were close and could run right over and get an ok spot.

Overall I would have preferred no rain but we tried to make the best of it. We stayed until a little after midnight (got caught up in the delayed parade). We really didn't want to do characters so no idea how that was. Would have loved Moana but knew she'd be a long wait and then wasn't sure she'd meet if it was raining.


----------



## luckystar2

Cluelyss said:


> Does anyone know if they were doing the lantern photo during the party?
> 
> ETA: Rapunzel's, not the HM Magic shot





AngelDisney said:


> I saw that out on 8/29. DD was too tired to get a shot. She was near River Boat while I went to Fantasyland for some ToT. Saw the photopass photographer with quite a long line once I stepped into Fantasyland from Liberty Square. But they were not out last night due to the rain.



We were able to get the Rapunzel lantern pic at 9/1 party. I assumed they wouldn't be out because of the rain but they were. Instead of out in the open they were across under cover. I almost missed it because I was looking in the place I had seen them before, but my husband saw them. Since it was rainy and hidden there were only 2 people in line ahead of us. So if it's raining, make sure to look around across from Rapunzel's area under cover.

From this location you don't really have the hanging lanterns prominent in the picture though since they are further in background. But I was happy to be able to get something without a wait and even though it was rainy.


----------



## marciemi

Quick update - friend is staying onsite and went and asked at Guest Services and they offered her tickets to the 9/7 or 9/10 party as compensation.  DS (Navy officer) of course won't be able to stay and DH unfortunately is traveling on business both of those dates but at least my friend and I get to try again - particularly cool since she's visiting from overseas and impressive Disney customer service!  I really felt that since they at least had the fireworks and parade (even if late/shortened) that they wouldn't offer anything.  Hoping for less rain on round 2 attempt!



luckystar2 said:


> I wanted the poison apple magic shot but really couldn't catch a photographer.
> 
> Still was able to catch the parade and fireworks. The fireworks delay was a bit crazy since they kept saying it would be delayed and all of a sudden they just started. Luckily we were close and could run right over and get an ok spot.


Do you know where the poison apple magic shot was supposed to be?  We only got a couple photopass pics due to the rain and lines and of course didn't get that one but would like to try if we can next time!  Also, we were in the hub for the fireworks and they did give a "starting in 10 minutes" announcement but I'm not sure if they just announced in that area or throughout the park.  



luckystar2 said:


> We were able to get the Rapunzel lantern pic at 9/1 party. I assumed they wouldn't be out because of the rain but they were. Instead of out in the open they were across under cover. I almost missed it because I was looking in the place I had seen them before, but my husband saw them. Since it was rainy and hidden there were only 2 people in line ahead of us. So if it's raining, make sure to look around across from Rapunzel's area under cover.


That's a little frustrating because we were actually standing by that line when the heavy rain started and the CM's told my husband they'd try to go as quickly as they could until the weather impacted it but didn't mention they were going to move somewhere under cover.


----------



## mds88

SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> The first time they took  a break was due to a make up issue. The second it wasn't raining at the time and when they returned I had an excellent meet and greet and was at fantasyland a few minutes before 7. My issue with the whole party was not keeping anyone informed. If they say parade is going to begin in ten minutes. This was close to midnight,no rain then it should either start or another announcement should be made. I was right by city hall waiting and the line there was out the door. Safety first, just clue people in. I saw a lot of frustration but tried to keep an upbeat attitude.


This is exactly how I felt. I understand disney can't change the weather, but the communication was terrible. I wish they would have given a time frame (within 60 minutes, within 20 minutes, ect.) for all the delays. We wasted so much time waiting and then ultimately leaving our spots that we lined up early for for both the parade and hocus pocus 1 and 2. When they announced the fireworks were delayed we went to do Lotso (who wasn't out when we got there btw) and did buzz instead and the fireworks were already started. I was a little upset because if I knew the delay was only going to be 15 minutes i would have waited, but we already wasted so much time waiting for the shows and parades I didn't want to waste any more. Very disappointed with how disney handled this party


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

luckystar2 said:


> We caught a super short line for the Rapunzel lantern pic that I've been dying to get. Not party specific but super happy to catch it.



Where was that located my daughters live Rapunzel


----------



## rstevens333

Do characters generally run until midnight, or do they end at an earlier time?

We might go to the party this Thursday!


----------



## BigMommaMouse

heartpumper said:


> I so agree with you! We went on 8/29 and I couldn't believe how crowded it was compared to our party we attended 5 years ago.  I had convinced a friend and her family to join us.  I feel badly about that now.  I told her how empty the park was compared to a normal day.  We stayed until the end of the party and the crowds never left.  I remember everyone leaving after the fireworks last time so it was even emptier.  Pretty sure this will be our last disney party.



I was there the 29th. I agree the crowds are the same as day time. I have been the at Disney on Halloween (Oct 31) 4 times. Once was in Paris. I had to tour this party like the sold out ones.


----------



## luckystar2

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Where was that located my daughters live Rapunzel


It's usually over by the Rapunzel area, the courtyard area by the Tangled bathrooms, where all the lanterns are hanging. It seems to start around when it gets dark. We passed by one night at 8:15 and there was already a long line. 

Friday nights party with the rain it was moved right across from there under cover.


----------



## luckystar2

marciemi said:


> Quick update - friend is staying onsite and went and asked at Guest Services and they offered her tickets to the 9/7 or 9/10 party as compensation.  DS (Navy officer) of course won't be able to stay and DH unfortunately is traveling on business both of those dates but at least my friend and I get to try again - particularly cool since she's visiting from overseas and impressive Disney customer service!  I really felt that since they at least had the fireworks and parade (even if late/shortened) that they wouldn't offer anything.  Hoping for less rain on round 2 attempt!
> 
> Do you know where the poison apple magic shot was supposed to be?  We only got a couple photopass pics due to the rain and lines and of course didn't get that one but would like to try if we can next time!  Also, we were in the hub for the fireworks
> That's a little frustrating because we were actually standing by that line when the heavy rain started and the CM's told my husband they'd try to go as quickly as they could until the weather impacted it but didn't mention they were going to move somewhere under cover.



Disney photopass facebook says the poison Apple shot is available from most photographers. We were busy in the beginning so didn't ask any. Then the photographers we saw were doing other shots and had lines. I wanted to try to catch somebody on Main Street on way out but we were literally following the parade out so I didn't see any.

That stinks that the CM didn't say anything about the lantern shot moving. It felt like a little bit of magic that we stumbled across it.


----------



## OHIOdisFANATICS

Disfan454 said:


> Anyone else here going to the 10/17 party? I am super excited as this is our first Disney parks party. We are not planning anything. We are just going and will probably try to do rides early while everyone is in line for stuff. Then towards the end of the night, get pics and trick or treat. My kids will be 12 and 10 at the time so they are more into rides and candy then anything else. Looking forward to the parade and Hocus Pocus show the most.



We will be at this party as well!! Touring plans ranked it as being in the middle in terms of being busy. We will be dressing up as Star Wars characters. Really hoping since it's a Tuesday it won't be busy.


----------



## sunshine1

What characters dont have photopass photographers with them?

Someone said Terk doesnt.


----------



## stickeymouse

BigMommaMouse said:


> I was there the 29th. I agree the crowds are the same as day time.


Again, I think it's important to distinguish between crowds in the common areas (hub, main street, etc.) and overall attendance in the parks. It will always 'feel' crowded during a party, because most people want to be in the middle of it all, where all the halloween action is. If anybody is looking for an uncrowded experience in these common areas, you need to taper your expectations, because that's not what these parties are like.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

stickeymouse said:


> Again, I think it's important to distinguish between crowds in the common areas (hub, main street, etc.) and overall attendance in the parks. It will always 'feel' crowded during a party, because most people want to be in the middle of it all, where all the halloween action is. If anybody is looking for an uncrowded experience in these common areas, you need to taper your expectations, because that's not what these parties are like.


I understand your point. I was at WDW for 2 weeks, and have been plenty on times before. The only time I was in common areas was when I wanted to be. The party was busy. Apologies if I miss your post saying you were there. There has been a lot of post to catch up on.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Would it be possible to add to page/post 1 the general times the characters come out? We're having trouble searching/extracting that information from the 366 pages of posts.  [I understand that this information is not only weather depended but party depended, but it would be VERY useful to our planning.]


----------



## OHIOdisFANATICS

sherlockmiles said:


> Would it be possible to add to page/post 1 the general times the characters come out? We're having trouble searching/extracting that information from the 366 pages of posts.  [I understand that this information is not only weather depended but party depended, but it would be VERY useful to our planning.]



This is a great idea!!


----------



## Farro

BigMommaMouse said:


> I understand your point. I was at WDW for 2 weeks, and have been plenty on times before. The only time I was in common areas was when I wanted to be. The party was busy. *Apologies if I miss your post saying you were there*. There has been a lot of post to catch up on.



You seem upset. Everyone has different ideas of crowds. People were at your particular party and though it was great. Such is life.


----------



## kalliyan1

FoxC63 said:


> If that's how you want to look at it but here's the thing, top Characters are out starting at 5:45, food and merchandise can be purchased before 7pm, SotMK card can be picked up at 4pm are these not part of the party?  It's an 8 hour event not 5.


With the characters, merchandise, food, etc starting at 5:45, stupid question, but, you would have to show your band in order to partake of any of that correct?


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I attended the 9/1 party and while it felt fairly crowded to me, waits were not bad and were less than posted times. We waited until 10:00-ish to ToT and most lines were practically walk-up. We ended up with almost 15 pounds of candy between the three of us without even trying that hard. 

This was my first party. Here is my advice:

Don't ToT too early; the lines get MUCH shorter later and that candy gets incredibly heavy to carry around. Of course, the waits for everything get shorter later on so I guess you have to choose what you want to do most during this sweet time.

I would honestly pass on the special treats. i love sweets but I don't eat much of them usually, so I was looking forward to indulging myself at the party. I found the waits for the treats to be long and the treats to be mediocre at best. They LOOK beautiful, but they really don't taste that great. I waited over ten minutes in line at Pecos Bill's for the worms and dirt and it was tiny, room-temperature, and kind of bleah. The Jack Skellington pop was cute but only tasted ok. The Mickey pumpkin waffles were pretty tasty but still nothing that special. I only tried one of the Haunted Mansion desserts--the raspberry one--and it was probably the best of all, but still, just not that great. I feel like they could have done much better with these. It was somewhat of a waste of time and money, not to mention caloric intake I could have used on something yummier!

I got the pumpkin popcorn bucket right at 7:00. What was I thinking?! I had to lug that thing around all night. It's cute as anything but I was super tired of dealing with it by the end of the night. Unless you just HAVE to have it and are afraid of them selling out, or you plan on eating popcorn throughout the evening, wait until the end to buy it.

That's all the advice I have. I guess everyone already knows to be careful trusting what cast members say. I was given wrong/misleading information a couple times about when an event was going to start and where things were located. 

Oh, one more thing. We arrived at MK at 3:07. There was one family in front of us and we began a line. After a while, the cast members allowed the line to disperse across the various entrance tapstyles, so at that point we were first in our individual line. By around 4:40, there really weren't very many people behind us, so we didn't save ourselves much time by getting there so early, and it was brutal in the heat. We were lucky to be first because we could JUST fit in the shade of the overhang over the tapstyles, but everyone behind us was directly in the sun. I would go a little later if I did it again.

Also, right before they let people in, a line of cast members comes out and stands facing the crowd-- hands, pockets, and satchels full of wristbands, waiting to "band" guests as they enter. Once people are allowed into the party, the entry becomes VERY congested very quickly, as people stop to get their wrist bands. I don't know why they do it this way, it just got backed way up. We had trouble with my daughter's magic band not working (which cost us about 5 minutes or so, which completely negated the benefit of arriving early as party-goers swarmed past us as we waited for the issue to be resolved). As the manager-dude was on his iPad fixing the problem, I told the kids we weren't going to get our wrist bands until later, because we had a fastpass that was due to expire at 4:15.The manager-dude looked up from his iPad and said that we could get our wristbands from several locations within the park, as I'd read on these boards. But there was this other manager-lady that kept hollering at everybody entering the park to get their party wristbands. We tried to squeeze through the crowd without wristbands and she yelled "you need to get your wristbands!" and we just ignored her and kept going. If you can get through the crowd (it ain't easy) and get your band later, do it. There aren't nearly enough "banders" to keep up with the throngs of people piling in. As it turned out, when we finally emerged on the other side of the crowd, we encountered a timid-looking cast member standing on the fringes with a handful of wrist bands who looked grateful to finally find someone who didn't already have a wrist band on. Nobody else had made it that far back without getting one yet. 

We had a good time, but our "plan" went straight down the drain when the rain started. It became impossible to know when anything was going to start, and we didn't want to stand around waiting for events that may or may not occur. I really wish they'd made announcements about delays and then given a warning a few minutes before things were about to begin, so people could be informed and get to where they needed to be. They did this for the fireworks but not for the parades or Hocus Pocus. 

Overall, we had fun, but the rain did mess things up quite a bit. I didn't mind getting wet--that wasn't all that bad really--I just hated the disrupted schedule.


----------



## monique5

sherlockmiles said:


> Would it be possible to add to page/post 1 the general times the characters come out? We're having trouble searching/extracting that information from the 366 pages of posts.  [I understand that this information is not only weather depended but party depended, but it would be VERY useful to our planning.]



Only a few meet early and there's a section on Post 1, based on reports.
*How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*
_It depends._ There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs or Captain Jack Sparrow you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes. _FYI: Most M&G lines reported as being longer this year; Jack Skellington and Sally reported as meeting at 5pm (line up at 4pm) - 2016. M&G lines appear to be even longer this year, especially the new Moana M&G. Jack & Sally and Moana have been reported as meeting at 5:45pm and the 7D meeting at 6:15pm - 2017._


----------



## FoxC63

kalliyan1 said:


> With the characters, merchandise, food, etc starting at 5:45, stupid question, but, you would have to show your band in order to partake of any of that correct?



Sort of, I have not read anywhere that you have to show your wristband for the food, but you do for everything else.


----------



## alisonslp

We have tickets for Sept 12th. I am watching Hurricane Irma and having flashbacks of Matthew last year, where we thought we would be totally fine a few days out, made the trip from NC to FL, ended up missing out on the 2 parties we bought. We got park hoppers for compensation, so that worked out, but we had really been looking forward to the MNSSHP. We also had to deal with massive flooding on our ride back through NC.  Really hoping this storm does not come anywhere the coast this time, obviously for more reasons than just my vacation. ;-)


----------



## FoxC63

mds88 said:


> When they announced the fireworks were delayed we went to do Lotso (who wasn't out when we got there btw) and did buzz instead



Just to confirm, you meet with Buzz Lightyear or rode BL Space Ranger Spin?  Thanks


----------



## mamapenguin

BigMommaMouse said:


> I was there the 29th. I agree the crowds are the same as day time. I have been the at Disney on Halloween (Oct 31) 4 times. Once was in Paris. I had to tour this party like the sold out ones.


I would like to respectfully disagree. We thought the crowd was very light. Our priorities were probably different though. We were ther for the rides, show, and parade. We did 2 pictures the one on Main Street with the tangling ghosts and the one by haunted mansion, and 3 trick or treat trails ( daughter has braces and couldn't eat most of it) other than that it was our priorities. We never waited more than 25 min and that was for 7DMT and we did it twice second time was a shorter wait. Most things were 10 minutes or less. We just used the app and went where the lines weren't.


----------



## rottiemom

Regarding the 8/29 MNSSHP:


mamapenguin said:


> I would like to respectfully disagree.* We thought the crowd was very light. Our priorities were probably different though. *We were ther for the rides, show, and parade. We did 2 pictures the one on Main Street with the tangling ghosts and the one by haunted mansion, and 3 trick or treat trails ( daughter has braces and couldn't eat most of it) other than that it was our priorities. We never waited more than 25 min and that was for 7DMT and we did it twice second time was a shorter wait. Most things were 10 minutes or less. We just used the app and went where the lines weren't.



Same experience for us.  We were there on 8/29 and honestly nearly every ride we wanted to go on was walk up (except for 7D and Space Mountain...passed on 7D, waited the 20 minutes for SM).   We got a decent spot for the first parade showing up maybe half an hour before it started and a great, seated spot for fireworks on the bridge to Tomorrowland.  We weren't looking for characters, though, and I passed on the haunted mansion photo because the line was long (my choice to pass).  The lines for candy from 7-8 were long but after that they dropped to walk up and it was usually candy by the handful.  15 lbs between the three of us (yes I weighed it on the luggage scale at the resort) without really trying too hard, just hitting the spots as we passed them.

And in spite of my planning I still managed to miss a bunch of stuff.  We stayed until the end, it wasn't a crazy crush to leave and we even got onto the first POP bus that pulled up.

We would totally do it again.  While this was quite a change from our first one 9 years ago (no Ghiradelli chocolate, no bloodhound in the parade and the earworm "Boo to you" parade song as opposed to "Grim Grinning Ghosts" which is one of my favorites) we all had a blast. The whole feel was much more relaxed than the other two MK days from our trip.


----------



## rottiemom

1GoldenSun said:


> Don't ToT too early; the lines get MUCH shorter later and that candy gets incredibly heavy to carry around. Of course, the waits for everything get shorter later on so I guess you have to choose what you want to do most during this sweet time.



Seconded.  While the lines moved relatively quickly they thinned to practically nothing by 8 (this was on 8/29) and no, they didn't run out of candy.
And a tip I picked up from this thread...string backpacks!  These were designated candy only and made carrying it around pretty effortless and barely noticeable.




> We had a good time, but our "plan" went straight down the drain when the rain started.



I am so sorry that the rain messed things up.  We got incredibly lucky weatherwise, even the rainy days were misty and a drizzle, which was actually a welcome relief from the August Florida sun.

Oh one thing, check your photopass photos and maybe get cards from whoever takes your magic shots.  Ours with the hitchhiking ghosts is nowhere to be found under my photos and at this point there's nothing that I can do about it.  Do stop for a photo on your way out of the party, though.  The castle is all lit up and changing colors and makes a spectacular backdrop.  I'm really glad that we took advantage of that one.


----------



## jenhelgren

mamapenguin said:


> I would like to respectfully disagree. We thought the crowd was very light. Our priorities were probably different though. We were ther for the rides, show, and parade. We did 2 pictures the one on Main Street with the tangling ghosts and the one by haunted mansion, and 3 trick or treat trails ( daughter has braces and couldn't eat most of it) other than that it was our priorities. We never waited more than 25 min and that was for 7DMT and we did it twice second time was a shorter wait. Most things were 10 minutes or less. We just used the app and went where the lines weren't.



Did you use MDE app or Touring Plans for ride times? Do they both work during the entire party and are they fairly accurate or inflated near closing just like on a normal night?


----------



## xlsm

Disfan454 said:


> Anyone else here going to the 10/17 party? I am super excited as this is our first Disney parks party. We are not planning anything. We are just going and will probably try to do rides early while everyone is in line for stuff. Then towards the end of the night, get pics and trick or treat. My kids will be 12 and 10 at the time so they are more into rides and candy then anything else. Looking forward to the parade and Hocus Pocus show the most.



I will be there that night! Right now the plan is for me to be in my red dress w/white polka dots and my Minnie ears...we'll see what the weather has in mind for that plan! I have a backup Halloween shirt just in case. I'm bringing my mom for her first ever WDW visit, and I don't know if she'll have any sort of costumey thing or not. 

My first Disney party was last December, MVMCP, which was a sold out party. It did not feel crowded to us at all, but we're used to going during busy times. If you want any particular characters I recommend doing that first, because I missed out on most of them last December. For me it's Pooh and friends, and Daisy/Donald, Minnie and Mickey. We'll see what I actually end up doing, my careful plans tend to go out the window once I'm there and excited, lol!!

My kids are a little mad they're not coming for this trip...oh well


----------



## alisonslp

rottiemom said:


> Seconded.  While the lines moved relatively quickly they thinned to practically nothing by 8 (this was on 8/29) and no, they didn't run out of candy.
> And a tip I picked up from this thread...string backpacks!  These were designated candy only and made carrying it around pretty effortless and barely noticeable.
> 
> Oh one thing, check your photopass photos and maybe get cards from whoever takes your magic shots.  Ours with the hitchhiking ghosts is nowhere to be found under my photos and at this point there's nothing that I can do about it.  Do stop for a photo on your way out of the party, though.  The castle is all lit up and changing colors and makes a spectacular backdrop.  I'm really glad that we took advantage of that one.



we did the string back packs for TOT but moved them to regular backpacks as they got fun because the strings tend to dig into your shoulders when the bag is too heavy.

As for the photos, there is a form you can fill out and the CMs will look for your photo. I believe it is on the photo website. It happened to me a few years ago and they were able to retrieve my photo within a few days


----------



## JacknSally

rottiemom said:


> Oh one thing, check your photopass photos and maybe get cards from whoever takes your magic shots.  Ours with the hitchhiking ghosts is nowhere to be found under my photos and at this point there's nothing that I can do about it..



*Have you tried contacting Photopass? There's a form on the website you can fill out to have them look for missing photos. Be sure to give them as much information as possible - approximate time you had the photo taken, the date, how many people were in the photo, what everyone was wearing, etc. You can even upload another photo from the night so they can be sure they're looking for the right group. We had a couple of our honeymoon photos from EPCOT never show up in our Memory Maker and had to have them look for them - I'm so glad we did because they ended up being my favorite photos from the whole trip!*


----------



## rottiemom

alisonslp said:


> we did the string back packs for TOT but moved them to regular backpacks as they got fun because the strings tend to dig into your shoulders when the bag is too heavy.
> 
> As for the photos, there is a form you can fill out and the CMs will look for your photo. I believe it is on the photo website. It happened to me a few years ago and they were able to retrieve my photo within a few days





JacknSally said:


> *Have you tried contacting Photopass? There's a form on the website you can fill out to have them look for missing photos. Be sure to give them as much information as possible - approximate time you had the photo taken, the date, how many people were in the photo, what everyone was wearing, etc. You can even upload another photo from the night so they can be sure they're looking for the right group. We had a couple of our honeymoon photos from EPCOT never show up in our Memory Maker and had to have them look for them - I'm so glad we did because they ended up being my favorite photos from the whole trip!*



Oh you guys are awesome!  I had no idea.  I'll try this right now.


----------



## Kindermouse

I got the poison apple magic shot last year but I haven't gotten the headless horseman shot or the Rapunzel lantern shot. I think I can get the lantern shot during the day and not use my party time but which other magic shots would you recommend are worth the wait during the party


----------



## Kindermouse

mamapenguin said:


> I would like to respectfully disagree. We thought the crowd was very light. Our priorities were probably different though. We were ther for the rides, show, and parade. We did 2 pictures the one on Main Street with the tangling ghosts and the one by haunted mansion, and 3 trick or treat trails ( daughter has braces and couldn't eat most of it) other than that it was our priorities. We never waited more than 25 min and that was for 7DMT and we did it twice second time was a shorter wait. Most things were 10 minutes or less. We just used the app and went where the lines weren't.



So happy to ready this since it pretty much our same priorities and party plan! Sounds like with the way we do the parties we have a good time!


----------



## FoxC63

rottiemom said:


> Oh one thing, check your photopass photos and maybe get cards from whoever takes your magic shots.  Ours with the hitchhiking ghosts is nowhere to be found under my photos and at this point there's nothing that I can do about it.  Do stop for a photo on your way out of the party, though.  The castle is all lit up and changing colors and makes a spectacular backdrop.  I'm really glad that we took advantage of that one.



You should contact them.
Photopass email address:  disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com
Photopass Phone Number: (407) 560-4300


----------



## JacknSally

Kindermouse said:


> I got the poison apple magic shot last year but I haven't gotten the headless horseman shot or the Rapunzel lantern shot. I think I can get the lantern shot during the day and not use my party time but which other magic shots would you recommend are worth the wait during the party



*You *can* get the Lantern photo on non-party nights, but they only start doing it when it gets dark - it's not available during the day. If you're not in MK again after dark during your trip, you may want to budget that into your party night.*


----------



## FoxC63

JacknSally said:


> You *can* get the Lantern photo on non-party nights, but they only start doing it when it gets dark - it's not available during the day. If you're not in MK again after dark during your trip, you may want to budget that into your party night.





luckystar2 said:


> We were able to get the Rapunzel lantern pic at 9/1 party.



It is available during the party and at dusk.


----------



## Kindermouse

JacknSally said:


> *You *can* get the Lantern photo on non-party nights, but they only start doing it when it gets dark - it's not available during the day. If you're not in MK again after dark during your trip, you may want to budget that into your party night.*



Thank you-I kept thinking, its not a party exclusive just get it before the party. Duh I need to get it at night. It seems so obvious but I wouldnt have walked that idea out to the obvious conclusion if you hadnt said something. We will be in MK 2 other nights (one a non party night another on a party night that I am not sure yet if I'll buy a second ticket to) so we can do it then. 

here is last years poison apple shot


----------



## JacknSally

FoxC63 said:


> It is available during the party and at dusk.



*Right... PP was saying she'd get the photo during the day and not waste party time. My post that you quoted was my pointing out that she doesn't have to use party time, since it's not a party exclusive photo, but she can't get it during the day. It's available every day of the week, but it's not available at, say, 2pm. They only do it once it starts getting dark - more concisely, "at dusk", and then for the remainder of the night, usually up until park closing.*


----------



## sherlockmiles

Can you get the headless horseman magic shot before 4pm? 
Also, can we enter MK in our costumes before 4:00?
thx!


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Can you get the headless horseman magic shot before 4pm?
> Also, can we enter MK in our costumes before 4:00?
> thx!


Also, can we enter MK in our costumes before 4:00? - YES


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Also, can we enter MK in our costumes before 4:00? - YES



excellent - thank you.


----------



## mamapenguin

L


jenhelgren said:


> Did you use MDE app or Touring Plans for ride times? Do they both work during the entire party and are they fairly accurate or inflated near closing just like on a normal night?





jenhelgren said:


> Did you use MDE app or Touring Plans for ride times? Do they both work during the entire party and are they fairly accurate or inflated near closing just like on a normal night?


I used MDE, it was pretty accurate although the actual wait times for 7DMT were shorter by 5-10 both times that we did it. When it said 10 minutes for space it was also a little shorter. We exited 7DMT at 12:03am for the last time. Those videos are the best


----------



## sherlockmiles

mamapenguin said:


> L
> I used MDE, it was pretty accurate although the actual wait times for 7DMT were shorter by 5-10 both times that we did it. When it said 10 minutes for space it was also a little shorter. We exited 7DMT at 12:03am for the last time. Those videos are the best



how awesome for you!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Kindermouse said:


> here is last years poison apple shot



Great costumes!!


----------



## JenniferinFL

We were at the 9/1 party. It was a pretty rough go of it.
We got there a bit later than we wanted to and missed our Tinkerbell fastpass, saw Cinderella, Tiana, Elena and Rapunzel with fastpass. I lined up around 3:50 for Jack and Sally while spouse and kid got wrist bands.
I was 3 or 4 groups back for Jack and Sally, but, first group was a large one with multiple poses and photos. It started raining while we were getting our photos done. We just did one family pose as CM's were already announcing that Jack and Sally may have to go in. I'm not sure if they kept meeting or not, but, I saw a family after us get a turn. Since it was raining, we decided to go ahead and ride haunted mansion. While we were in there, my Tinkerbell wings were stolen out of the stroller.  We've had annual passes for 4 years now and I've left things in my stroller so many times and never had an issue. The Tinkerbell wings were in a bag on the back of my stroller, they were stuck in deep, but, you could see them. Really couldn't believe someone would do that. 
So, we didn't have to meet Tinkerbell anymore.
We hung around Haunted Mansion for a little while, but, photopass photographer still wasn't there, so we moved on. We went to Sleepy Hollow and got the Jack dessert. We just did a wander around the park also picking up Haunted Mansion desserts at Liberty Market, Aloha Aisle and Storybook, Auntie Gravity was out of them later, so we missed the 4th. We did the trick or treat line over by Splash a couple times and then went through Adventureland. Got in the Moana line, was quoted 2.5 hours, but it was only an hour before we were 2 families away, then she went inside because of lightening and it was just drenching rain. So, spouse and I took turns holding the place in the pouring rain and walking kid through the TOT in Tiki Room and Jungle Cruise. Moana came back out about an hour later. Shortly after this the night just dissolved into utter chaos. We waited awhile for the first parade, then gave up and walked back to try to meet characters, but, then heard the parade was on after all, so, left the 7 dwarfs line only to make it out when the parade was already over. Got back to the 7 dwarfs line because cast member said they would probably not start the fireworks until after the 2nd parade now. Then, of course, we'd waited another 45 minutes when they finally did set off the fireworks with a 5 minute or so warning. Left the line again to watch fireworks out in front of Dumbo. Hopped in the line for Cruella and met her with little wait, but, kid had to go to the bathroom and we were like 2nd in line when she showed up, so, photo is just me. Since we missed the first parade, we started waiting for the second parade, but, spouse gave up and left. Parade finally showed up around midnight. We didn't know they would actually do the Hocus Pocus show, we walked back into the park in hopes of finding a late TOT line as despite repeated TOT trips CM's were still pretty light on the candy when we went through, were hoping to do a bit better than one bag of candy. But, lines were closed and we made it back there and discovered the show was going on, only caught a small bit of it though.
Kid and I walked back towards the entrance and got as many magic shots as we could, got the dancers, poison apple, headless horseman and the one by the pumpkins. We walked by Haunted Mansion's exit several times during the night but never saw a photopass person. Went to Ariel's Grotto a couple times, never a photopass photographer. Were told they couldn't do the shot in the rain.

On the bright side, spouse and kid just loved it. They didn't know what they missed, so they thought it was just the best thing ever other than spouse missing both parades and having a poor view of the fireworks.

I don't think I will bother buying tickets ahead again. We will wait and buy day of the party. If it's sold out, I won't worry about it.

Had really wanted to meet Tarzan and Jane too, but, anytime we walked by they were in because of rain. We made it to Lotso, but, as soon as we got in the line he went inside due to lightning.

We spent a lot of time getting into character lines and then watching them shut the line down due to the weather. Felt like a lot of time got wasted.

On the other hand, we were lucky in that we got to actually meet Jack and Sally and we weren't stuck on the monorail like a lot of people were.


----------



## anricat

JenniferinFL said:


> While we were in there, my Tinkerbell wings were stolen out of the stroller.



This is horrible! This makes me so incredibly sad. I don't know why, but it always seems to me that I want Disney people to be better than your average bear. I guess not. I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## sherlockmiles

@JenniferinFL I'm so sorry to hear about your wings!  That really bites.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> The poison apple shots were located all over the park. We did this pose at several locations throughout the night.



Were the photographers using a tri-pod when they took the Poison Apple Shot?


----------



## Cluelyss

sunshine1 said:


> What characters dont have photopass photographers with them?
> 
> Someone said Terk doesnt.


I believe the Tarzan meet is the only one. He didn't have PP when I met him at AK, either, so not sure if there's some licensing issue?? Mary Poppins doesn't have a PP photog at her regular meets, either, and it's a licensing thing, IIRC.


----------



## FoxC63

JenniferinFL said:


> We were at the 9/1 party. It was a pretty rough go of it.



WOW!   I hope you went to Guest Services and if you haven't you should to get new tickets.  I wonder too if Photopass would be willing to extend your pass, worth a try [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL] has all the contact info.  That blows your wings were stolen.


----------



## heartpumper

stickeymouse said:


> Again, I think it's important to distinguish between crowds in the common areas (hub, main street, etc.) and overall attendance in the parks. It will always 'feel' crowded during a party, because most people want to be in the middle of it all, where all the halloween action is. If anybody is looking for an uncrowded experience in these common areas, you need to taper your expectations, because that's not what these parties are like.


We actually spent very little time in the common areas.  i'm talking about 70 minute wait for peter pan, the line for space mountain going way done past the interactive games.  Sure its crowded when everyone is trying to see the fireworks but other areas were crowded as well.


----------



## shm_helene

1GoldenSun said:


> I attended the 9/1 party and while it felt fairly crowded to me, waits were not bad and were less than posted times. We waited until 10:00-ish to ToT and most lines were practically walk-up. We ended up with almost 15 pounds of candy between the three of us without even trying that hard.
> 
> This was my first party. Here is my advice:
> 
> Don't ToT too early; the lines get MUCH shorter later and that candy gets incredibly heavy to carry around. Of course, the waits for everything get shorter later on so I guess you have to choose what you want to do most during this sweet time.
> 
> I would honestly pass on the special treats. i love sweets but I don't eat much of them usually, so I was looking forward to indulging myself at the party. I found the waits for the treats to be long and the treats to be mediocre at best. They LOOK beautiful, but they really don't taste that great. I waited over ten minutes in line at Pecos Bill's for the worms and dirt and it was tiny, room-temperature, and kind of bleah. The Jack Skellington pop was cute but only tasted ok. The Mickey pumpkin waffles were pretty tasty but still nothing that special. I only tried one of the Haunted Mansion desserts--the raspberry one--and it was probably the best of all, but still, just not that great. I feel like they could have done much better with these. It was somewhat of a waste of time and money, not to mention caloric intake I could have used on something yummier!
> 
> I got the pumpkin popcorn bucket right at 7:00. What was I thinking?! I had to lug that thing around all night. It's cute as anything but I was super tired of dealing with it by the end of the night. Unless you just HAVE to have it and are afraid of them selling out, or you plan on eating popcorn throughout the evening, wait until the end to buy it.
> 
> That's all the advice I have. I guess everyone already knows to be careful trusting what cast members say. I was given wrong/misleading information a couple times about when an event was going to start and where things were located.
> 
> Oh, one more thing. We arrived at MK at 3:07. There was one family in front of us and we began a line. After a while, the cast members allowed the line to disperse across the various entrance tapstyles, so at that point we were first in our individual line. By around 4:40, there really weren't very many people behind us, so we didn't save ourselves much time by getting there so early, and it was brutal in the heat. We were lucky to be first because we could JUST fit in the shade of the overhang over the tapstyles, but everyone behind us was directly in the sun. I would go a little later if I did it again.
> 
> Also, right before they let people in, a line of cast members comes out and stands facing the crowd-- hands, pockets, and satchels full of wristbands, waiting to "band" guests as they enter. Once people are allowed into the party, the entry becomes VERY congested very quickly, as people stop to get their wrist bands. I don't know why they do it this way, it just got backed way up. We had trouble with my daughter's magic band not working (which cost us about 5 minutes or so, which completely negated the benefit of arriving early as party-goers swarmed past us as we waited for the issue to be resolved). As the manager-dude was on his iPad fixing the problem, I told the kids we weren't going to get our wrist bands until later, because we had a fastpass that was due to expire at 4:15.The manager-dude looked up from his iPad and said that we could get our wristbands from several locations within the park, as I'd read on these boards. But there was this other manager-lady that kept hollering at everybody entering the park to get their party wristbands. We tried to squeeze through the crowd without wristbands and she yelled "you need to get your wristbands!" and we just ignored her and kept going. If you can get through the crowd (it ain't easy) and get your band later, do it. There aren't nearly enough "banders" to keep up with the throngs of people piling in. As it turned out, when we finally emerged on the other side of the crowd, we encountered a timid-looking cast member standing on the fringes with a handful of wrist bands who looked grateful to finally find someone who didn't already have a wrist band on. Nobody else had made it that far back without getting one yet.
> 
> We had a good time, but our "plan" went straight down the drain when the rain started. It became impossible to know when anything was going to start, and we didn't want to stand around waiting for events that may or may not occur. I really wish they'd made announcements about delays and then given a warning a few minutes before things were about to begin, so people could be informed and get to where they needed to be. They did this for the fireworks but not for the parades or Hocus Pocus.
> 
> Overall, we had fun, but the rain did mess things up quite a bit. I didn't mind getting wet--that wasn't all that bad really--I just hated the disrupted schedule.



Thank you for some tips I haven't seen before!


----------



## stickeymouse

heartpumper said:


> We actually spent very little time in the common areas.  i'm talking about 70 minute wait for peter pan, the line for space mountain going way done past the interactive games.  Sure its crowded when everyone is trying to see the fireworks but other areas were crowded as well.


Just curious, at what time were lines that long? And was it raining, by chance?


----------



## alisonslp

JenniferinFL said:


> we decided to go ahead and ride haunted mansion. While we were in there, my Tinkerbell wings were stolen out of the stroller.  We've had annual passes for 4 years now and I've left things in my stroller so many times and never had an issue. The Tinkerbell wings were in a bag on the back of my stroller, they were stuck in deep, but, you could see them. Really couldn't believe someone would do that.....On the bright side, spouse and kid just loved it. They didn't know what they missed, so they thought it was just the best thing ever other than spouse missing both parades and having a poor view of the fireworks.....  We spent a lot of time getting into character lines and then watching them shut the line down due to the weather. Felt like a lot of time got wasted.  On the other hand, we were lucky in that we got to actually meet Jack and Sally and we weren't stuck on the monorail like a lot of people were.


Sorry to hear of the stolen wings... that is just awful. It is bad enough if they were just lying on the stroller but to fish through a bag to get them... glad your kids had a good time. It is really tough when you are relying on the character times to go all smoothly.  That is odd about the TOT lines too because others were saying that the CMs were giving it out by the handful especially late in the night. 



heartpumper said:


> We actually spent very little time in the common areas.  i'm talking about 70 minute wait for peter pan, the line for space mountain going way done past the interactive games.  Sure its crowded when everyone is trying to see the fireworks but other areas were crowded as well.


that's strange because others are saying that SM had only the time that it takes to actually walk the whole queue. I wonder if it was due to the rain, with everyone trying to go inside. Most were saying about 30-40 min for 7D but 60 doesn't surprise me on a busier night. 

For those who went while it was raining - are the CMs who pass out the candy under large umbrellas? Would hate for them to have to stand outside in drenching rain with the candy


----------



## JenniferinFL

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!   I hope you went to Guest Services and if you haven't you should to get new tickets.  I wonder too if Photopass would be willing to extend your pass, worth a try Magic Shots - Current Listings has all the contact info.  That blows your wings were stolen.


We're already back home. Granted, home is only an hour and a half away, but, we should have gone that day if we were going to. Next weekend's group may even have worse weather depending on where Irma ends up. 



anricat said:


> This is horrible! This makes me so incredibly sad. I don't know why, but it always seems to me that I want Disney people to be better than your average bear. I guess not. I'm sorry this happened to you.



That's how I've always felt too. I've left stuff so many times before and never had anything taken. I dug through my stroller over and over because I just couldn't believe someone would take them. I was utterly bewildered. I watched for them the rest of the night, but, didn't see anyone else wearing wings.


----------



## sherlockmiles

@1GoldenSun - while I say I won't buy the popcorn pumpkin, I really have a feeling once I'm there I wont be able to resist.  Great idea to wait until the end of the night.  That's not one of those items that they only sell "200" per party is it?


----------



## JenniferinFL

alisonslp said:


> Sorry to hear of the stolen wings... that is just awful. It is bad enough if they were just lying on the stroller but to fish through a bag to get them... glad your kids had a good time. It is really tough when you are relying on the character times to go all smoothly.  That is odd about the TOT lines too because others were saying that the CMs were giving it out by the handful especially late in the night.
> 
> 
> that's strange because others are saying that SM had only the time that it takes to actually walk the whole queue. I wonder if it was due to the rain, with everyone trying to go inside. Most were saying about 30-40 min for 7D but 60 doesn't surprise me on a busier night.
> 
> For those who went while it was raining - are the CMs who pass out the candy under large umbrellas? Would hate for them to have to stand outside in drenching rain with the candy



The last time we tried to TOT was around 8:45 pm and we were just at Tiki and Jungle Cruise. I'm sure the experience varied widely. After that we waited for parades and fireworks and didn't TOT. The CM's we saw were all under cover. 

The hard part was, when it was raining and characters weren't meeting, everyone was in the ride lines instead. When Lotso went in, we were going to ride Buzz Lightyear, but, the line went all the way outside and wrapped around a couple times. 30 minute wait posted. Unfortunately, you could easily just get really unlucky the whole night when it's rainy. You can wait an hour or two for a character just to have them get rained out and then go to the ride for another half hour wait and then wait 1.5 hours for a parade and then give up and wait for another character just to hop out of line to try to see some of the fireworks. We got lucky when we got to meet Jack and Sally and lucky for the Cruella meet. 

We had a similar day at Epcot the next day, waited at FEA for around 45 minutes, ride broke down, waited at Soarin all the way up to the boarding, it broke down right before we boarded; but they gave us a fast pass for that, then waited at Test Track and got rained out. We spent around 2 hours and 45 minutes in lines for rides we didn't even get to ride, with the exception of Soarin and we used that fastpass for Test Track right before closing. I'm sure there's someone else out there who were the last to ride each of those rides before the shutdowns. If the luck isn't in your favor, you can easily have a bad day.


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> @1GoldenSun - while I say I won't buy the popcorn pumpkin, I really have a feeling once I'm there I wont be able to resist.  Great idea to wait until the end of the night.  That's not one of those items that they only sell "200" per party is it?


They have run out on at least 1 night already.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> They have run out on at least 1 night already.



that's what I thought I read.....


----------



## JenniferinFL

FoxC63 said:


> Were the photographers using a tri-pod when they took the Poison Apple Shot?



No, there was no tripod for Poison Apple shot. Additionally, no tripod for the haunted mansion dancers shot, or for the headless horseman shot and I don't remember seeing one for the butler shot (oops, gravediggers!) either. HOWEVER, that may have been due to the rain. Photopass people were in and out so much that night that they may have skipped tripods when they usually would have used them. Poison apple shot was available by sleepy hollow, on the walkthrough to tomorrow land and in front of the castle in front of Starbucks or so. Again, all of those may have been different from usual because of the rain.


----------



## FoxC63

JenniferinFL said:


> I don't remember seeing one for the butler shot either.


  Umm, what now?  A Butler shot, where at?


----------



## FoxC63

JenniferinFL said:


> We're already back home.



Jennifer, do yourself a favor and call Disney.  It does not matter that you're back at home.  They could give you ANY day to return.  They are so generous.  Call them my friend!


----------



## JenniferinFL

FoxC63 said:


> Umm, what now?  A Butler shot, where at?



It's the animated magic shot at the pumpkin patch, right at the entrance. Sorry, they are probably called something else. They are two guys in haunted mansion costumes that show up alongside you at the pumpkin patch.

Oops, yup, gravediggers.. lol


----------



## FoxC63

JenniferinFL said:


> It's the animated magic shot at the pumpkin patch, right at the entrance. Sorry, they are probably called something else. They are two guys in haunted mansion costumes that show up alongside you at the pumpkin patch.



Grave Diggers - love this shot!


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> Grave Diggers - love this shot!


For the animated shots, do you have to have the memory maker in order to get them? Or do the show up with just regular photo pass?


----------



## Vala

Can anybody tell me if Lotso and the Tarzan Group are signing? I am assuming no, but I want to be prepared.


----------



## JenniferinFL

Vala said:


> Can anybody tell me if Lotso and the Tarzan Group are signing? I am assuming no, but I want to be prepared.


We were told Lotso was not signing. Spouse is pretty sure he saw Jane signing.


----------



## mds88

Cluelyss said:


> They have run out on at least 1 night already.


We tried to buy one at 11 on 9/1 and were told the whole park was sold out.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Jennifer, do yourself a favor and call Disney.  It does not matter that you're back at home.  They could give you ANY day to return.  They are so generous.  Call them my friend!



I was at the party as well and I emailed them my concerns on Saturday night. That's ok that I emailed them instead of calling, right?


----------



## AngelDisney

garthbarth1 said:


> For the animated shots, do you have to have the memory maker in order to get them? Or do the show up with just regular photo pass?


I had memory maker but I hadn't activated it until September 2. All Magic shots on August 29 and September 1 had shown up on my MDE with watermarks before I activated the memory maker. So you don't need the memory maker to get the shots. Just make sure you scan your photopass or magicband.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Umm, what now?  A Butler shot, where at?


LOL - that's exactly what I was going to say!!

*phew* its the grave diggers.....dont think I could handle trying to fit another magic shot in.....


----------



## JenniferinFL

I used the chat feature and they told me to bring my tickets to guest services next time I am there. *shrug* Not sure what that means. The person I spoke with asked if I went to guest services while I was there. The line was just too long, so we didn't. He said that you have to visit guest services during inclement weather. I guess the smart decision would have been to go ahead and quit early and see guest services instead of spending the evening soaked through..  Kinda think it will likely be a waste of time to go to guest services as he already told me that I would have had to have gone during the party. Though, then why tell me to go to guest services if he already knows it's pointless? I dunno.. lol


----------



## Sarahraegraham

I have a question for anyone who used regular park tickets prior to their party tickets and scheduled normal same-day 4th+ FPs.
I decided to book FPs for my 3 party dates for our upcoming trip. I booked regular days first, then party days, and all worked fine.
However, for 1 of my regular days, I had only scheduled 2 FPs (on purpose), but went to see if something else might be available and it would not let me schedule any more FPs, even though that day still should have 1 available. That got me thinking...

What will happen when I am using a regular park ticket and use up my pre-scheduled FPs? Will it let me book a 4th at all??
I'd like to hear from anyone who used a regular ticket, was able to make or not make a 4th, all prior to using a party ticket.


----------



## Cluelyss

Vala said:


> Can anybody tell me if Lotso and the Tarzan Group are signing? I am assuming no, but I want to be prepared.


Lotso signed for us last year.


----------



## alisonslp

Sarahraegraham said:


> I have a question for anyone who used regular park tickets prior to their party tickets and scheduled normal same-day 4th+ FPs.
> I decided to book FPs for my 3 party dates for our upcoming trip. I booked regular days first, then party days, and all worked fine.
> However, for 1 of my regular days, I had only scheduled 2 FPs (on purpose), but went to see if something else might be available and it would not let me schedule any more FPs, even though that day still should have 1 available. That got me thinking...
> 
> What will happen when I am using a regular park ticket and use up my pre-scheduled FPs? Will it let me book a 4th at all??
> I'd like to hear from anyone who used a regular ticket, was able to make or not make a 4th, all prior to using a party ticket.


There have been so many different scenarios and results with these FPs and the event tix on the MDE that I don't think anyone has an answer. There is a thread specifically for discussing this. Maybe someone has gone through your situation... 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/page-23#post-58150042


----------



## FrozenOne16

*Couple of questions for the group. My husband and I are only going to the parks for MNSSHP and Epcot Food and Wine.  Is the memory maker worth it for 2 days of the parks? I am intrigued by the magic shots, but I just don't know that we would be willing to wait in line. Also, I read in a trip report that for the Christmas party, they had Jack out before the party started to try to cut down on the wait time. Does anyone know if they are doing it for the Halloween party? My DH and I are going as Jack and Sally, and I thought it would be cool to meet them, but we don't want to waste party time in lines. Our main goals are to hit the Hocus Pocus show, the parade, and the fireworks. *


----------



## Neverbeast

What about getting just the one day memory maker for your party day and skipping it for F&W? There have been some posts about others looking to share one day MM too so might be even cheaper.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

sherlockmiles said:


> @1GoldenSun - while I say I won't buy the popcorn pumpkin, I really have a feeling once I'm there I wont be able to resist.  Great idea to wait until the end of the night.  That's not one of those items that they only sell "200" per party is it?



Yeah, I think it can and does sell out, so if you think you'll want it you better get it early. For me, I would've taken my chances rather than carry it around all night. it wouldn't have broken my heart if I'd left the park without it!


----------



## AntJulie

Vala said:


> the Tarzan Group are signing?



Yes, they are signing.


----------



## daisycraze

Can anyone tell me if the Hallowishes fireworks have the light projections like HEA?  Trying to decide which dessert party we want to attend.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

Farro said:


> You seem upset. Everyone has different ideas of crowds. People were at your particular party and though it was great. Such is life.


Not upset at all, that wasn't the intention. We did have a great party. Did everything we wanted, as always. The most important thing is a touring plan.


----------



## siskaren

daisycraze said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Hallowishes fireworks have the light projections like HEA?  Trying to decide which dessert party we want to attend.


 

No. HalloWishes is a Halloween version of Wishes.


----------



## FoxC63

JenniferinFL said:


> I used the chat feature and they told me to bring my tickets to guest services next time I am there. *shrug* Not sure what that means. The person I spoke with asked if I went to guest services while I was there. The line was just too long, so we didn't. He said that you have to visit guest services during inclement weather. I guess the smart decision would have been to go ahead and quit early and see guest services instead of spending the evening soaked through..  Kinda think it will likely be a waste of time to go to guest services as he already told me that I would have had to have gone during the party. Though, then why tell me to go to guest services if he already knows it's pointless? I dunno.. lol



Chat is not the way to go to get results. You need to call and request to speak to Guest Services.


----------



## garthbarth1

AngelDisney said:


> I had memory maker but I hadn't activated it until September 2. All Magic shots on August 29 and September 1 had shown up on my MDE with watermarks before I activated the memory maker. So you don't need the memory maker to get the shots. Just make sure you scan your photopass or magicband.


Thank you for the info! Do you just buy the video when you go and purchase whatever pics you want from that night if you dont have the MM? Ive only bought pictures that were printed and sent to me so not sure how it works


----------



## alisonslp

Does anyone have the link for the dates by predicted crowd size? We are trying to plan ahead incase Irma makes landfall and our party (12th) gets canceled again (happened 2x last year for Matthew). So, thinking of Sept 15. We had planned to be at Universal at that point but we can adjust. And if the 10th gets canceled and the 12th is fine, I'm thinking the 12th will be super busy due to folks switching their tix so we may want to switch anyway.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Chat is not the way to go to get results. You need to call and request to speak to Guest Services.



What's the best number to call? What about emailing wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com? That's what I did on Saturday night.


----------



## BigMommaMouse

sherlockmiles said:


> Can you get the headless horseman magic shot before 4pm?
> Also, can we enter MK in our costumes before 4:00?
> thx!


We entered at 3:20 and had to go back to get it. At 7 we walked right up and got the shot. ( maybe could have before that )


----------



## stickeymouse

alisonslp said:


> Does anyone have the link for the dates by predicted crowd size? We are trying to plan ahead incase Irma makes landfall and our party (12th) gets canceled again (happened 2x last year for Matthew). So, thinking of Sept 15. We had planned to be at Universal at that point but we can adjust. And if the 10th gets canceled and the 12th is fine, I'm thinking the 12th will be super busy due to folks switching their tix so we may want to switch anyway.


I think the party on the 12th looks more promising than ours on the 10th. I wonder if it's too early to see if Disney will allow us to switch our party to the 7th.


----------



## JenniferinFL

Just got off the phone. They basically told us tough luck, it all still happened, they aren't responsible for cast members giving us incorrect information. So, yeah, good luck! I will definitely not be buying tickets in advance again. Cast member was pretty abrupt and talked down to me like I was a child.


----------



## Simba22

Hi everyone!  Question...

A friend of mine got tickets for the Halloween party but apparently the email with the PDF got sent to an incorrect email address. 2 different reps at Disney have told her that they can not resend the email, but they gave her the ticket numbers and she was able to link them to her MDE account.  However, she and her husband only have 1 day tickets and the Halloween party tickets, without a Resort reservation so they do not have magic bands.  Both reps at Disney said they don't need the magic bands, just the app.  I haven't been there in 4 years so a lot of this is new to me but is it true you can get into the park just by showing the tickets in your app?? 

Thanks!


----------



## PolyRob

Simba22 said:


> Hi everyone!  Question...
> 
> A friend of mine got tickets for the Halloween party but apparently the email with the PDF got sent to an incorrect email address. 2 different reps at Disney have told her that they can not resend the email, but they gave her the ticket numbers and she was able to link them to her MDE account.  However, she and her husband only have 1 day tickets and the Halloween party tickets, without a Resort reservation so they do not have magic bands.  Both reps at Disney said they don't need the magic bands, just the app.  I haven't been there in 4 years so a lot of this is new to me but is it true you can get into the park just by showing the tickets in your app??
> 
> Thanks!


How did she get the 1-day tickets? If she has an RFID enabled card with the 1-day ticket, it will be able to access her MDE with the party entitlement. If she has no band or card at all, she will probably have to stop at guest services and have one issued for both her and her husband.


----------



## monique5

alisonslp said:


> Does anyone have the link for the dates by predicted crowd size? We are trying to plan ahead incase Irma makes landfall and our party (12th) gets canceled again (happened 2x last year for Matthew). So, thinking of Sept 15. We had planned to be at Universal at that point but we can adjust. And if the 10th gets canceled and the 12th is fine, I'm thinking the 12th will be super busy due to folks switching their tix so we may want to switch anyway.



Page 1. Post #2.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> What's the best number to call? What about emailing wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com? That's what I did on Saturday night.



And how did that work for you?  Are you still waiting for a response?  If you're at the park and you experience inclement weather like this past party your best choice is dealing with Guest Services at MK to resolve this issue.  If the lines are too long you should then go to Guest Services/Concierge at your resort or call:  (407) 939-5277 and REQUEST to speak to Guest Services.


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

FoxC63 said:


> And how did that work for you?  Are you still waiting for a response?  If you're at the park and you experience inclement weather like this past party your best choice is dealing with Guest Services at MK to resolve this issue.  If the lines are too long you should then go to Guest Services/Concierge at your resort or call:  (407) 939-5277 and REQUEST to speak to Guest Services.


I just got off the phone with Shea at guest services. She was bitter from hello so I tried to be brief and she flat out was interrupting me and repeated the same phrase.we do not handle these issues over the phone. Go to guest relations in park. I have no idea why she was so rude but Disney has been super disappointing this trip with the attitude.


----------



## FoxC63

SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> I just got off the phone with Shea at guest services. She was bitter from hello so I tried to be brief and she flat out was interrupting me and repeated the same phrase.we do not handle these issues over the phone. Go to guest relations in park. I have no idea why she was so rude but Disney has been super disappointing this trip with the attitude.



If you were calling about compensation for party tickets she's correct in telling you it cannot be handled by Shades it has to go through WDW Guest Services.  I agree, she should loose the attitude.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> And how did that work for you?  Are you still waiting for a response?  If you're at the park and you experience inclement weather like this past party your best choice is dealing with Guest Services at MK to resolve this issue.  If the lines are too long you should then go to Guest Services/Concierge at your resort or call:  (407) 939-5277 and REQUEST to speak to Guest Services.



I'm still waiting for a response. I know it takes several days for them to get back to you. I'm at home now and I didn't go to Guest Services at MK during the party because of the really long line. I also didn't stay on property. Should I wait for an email response or go ahead and call the number you provided?


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> If you were calling about compensation for party tickets she's correct in telling you it cannot be handled by Shades it has to go through WDW Guest Services.  I agree, she should loose the attitude.



What is Shades?


----------



## Capang

pjtoadie said:


> What is Shades?


Shades of Green, the military resort.


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> What is Shades?



Oh, my bad!  You spoke to "Shea" not Shades.  Sorry, I need to slow down!  I still wouldn't give up.  I'd hound them for compensation but that's me.  Knowing full well others have gotten some kind of resolve, I should too.

CALL!


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

FoxC63 said:


> If you were calling about compensation for party tickets she's correct in telling you it cannot be handled by Shades it has to go through WDW Guest Services.  I agree, she should loose the attitude.


Shades? The cast member I spoke with was Shea. I didn't call shades of green


----------



## SPUNKYSHADOE

I have called twice now. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## FoxC63

Simba22 said:


> Hi everyone!  Question...
> 
> A friend of mine got tickets for the Halloween party but apparently the email with the PDF got sent to an incorrect email address. 2 different reps at Disney have told her that they can not resend the email, but they gave her the ticket numbers and she was able to link them to her MDE account.  However, she and her husband only have 1 day tickets and the Halloween party tickets, without a Resort reservation so they do not have magic bands.  Both reps at Disney said they don't need the magic bands, just the app.  I haven't been there in 4 years so a lot of this is new to me but is it true you can get into the park just by showing the tickets in your app??
> 
> Thanks!



I've never heard of this but @mesaboy2 would certainly know.


----------



## pjtoadie

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, my bad!  You spoke to "Shea" not Shades.  Sorry, I need to slow down!  I still wouldn't give up.  I'd hound them for compensation but that's me.  Knowing full well others have gotten some kind of resolve, I should too.
> 
> CALL!



So I should call and not wait for an email response?


----------



## FoxC63

pjtoadie said:


> So I should call and not wait for an email response?



Call and keep calling during regular hours!  Ask to speak to a supervisor.

But keep your cool!  Make sure you report rude CM's so be sure to write down their names.


----------



## FoxC63

Not sure if this number will get you somewhere but @MissMaryQC was having issues with FP's this person might get you to someone in charge?

Call this number: 407-939-7410 I've talked to Audra extention #5273198


----------



## alisonslp

monique5 said:


> Page 1. Post #2.


 Thanks!! I skimmed the first post with all the info but didn't even think to go beyond that. Didn't realize the second post has a bunch of info as well. 



SPUNKYSHADOE said:


> I just got off the phone with Shea at guest services. She was bitter from hello so I tried to be brief and she flat out was interrupting me and repeated the same phrase.we do not handle these issues over the phone. Go to guest relations in park. I have no idea why she was so rude but Disney has been super disappointing this trip with the attitude.


 Not that this excuses her attitude but she is correct - you have to do it at guest services. We ran into this problem a few years ago with a regular ticket. They wouldn't do anything over the phone.Thankfully, we were still at Disney and the CM at guest services was able to help us. That's a tough situation once you are back home. I think the best thing to do is to write down everything and see if you can get a print out of the weather for that night (kind of hard after the fact, but maybe) so that when you do go down next, you are armed with documentation, including the names of whom you talked with.  Also - with this new hurricane looking like it is going to either come really close or actually hit mid FL, I am sure they are getting bombarded with calls. Again, doesn't excuse but she may be just trying to get to the next call as quickly as possible.


----------



## Simba22

PolyRob said:


> How did she get the 1-day tickets? If she has an RFID enabled card with the 1-day ticket, it will be able to access her MDE with the party entitlement. If she has no band or card at all, she will probably have to stop at guest services and have one issued for both her and her husband.



She bought them at AAA so I have no idea if they are plastic cards with a chip or if they're paper.  I'll find out and go from there.  Thanks!


----------



## alisonslp

stickeymouse said:


> I think the party on the 12th looks more promising than ours on the 10th. I wonder if it's too early to see if Disney will allow us to switch our party to the 7th.


I know for DVC, you must be within the 7 day window of the storm and there must be a warning issued for the policy to take effect. I don't know if the policy is different for tickets and regular reservations.


----------



## Vala

Cluelyss said:


> Lotso signed for us last year.





AntJulie said:


> Yes, they are signing.



Thank you so much! Tarzan, Jane and Lotso are among my top 5 wanted autographs. I draw and have had that Tarzan and Jane drawing with me forever hoping to meet them one day. Fingers crossed this year is the day!


----------



## mesaboy2

Simba22 said:


> Hi everyone!  Question...
> 
> A friend of mine got tickets for the Halloween party but apparently the email with the PDF got sent to an incorrect email address. 2 different reps at Disney have told her that they can not resend the email, but they gave her the ticket numbers and she was able to link them to her MDE account.  However, she and her husband only have 1 day tickets and the Halloween party tickets, without a Resort reservation so they do not have magic bands.  Both reps at Disney said they don't need the magic bands, just the app.  I haven't been there in 4 years so a lot of this is new to me but *is it true you can get into the park just by showing the tickets in your app?? *
> 
> Thanks!





FoxC63 said:


> I've never heard of this but @mesaboy2 would certainly know.



I've not heard of this either and am skeptical this would work.

I would plan to stop by a Guest Relations with those ticket numbers before attempting to enter.


----------



## Vala

JenniferinFL said:


> We were told Lotso was not signing. Spouse is pretty sure he saw Jane signing.



Thank you too. I'll deal with no Bear if necessary. But Jane is my number 2 wanted signature after Megara from Hercules, even before Esmeralda from Hunchback.


----------



## AngelDisney

garthbarth1 said:


> Thank you for the info! Do you just buy the video when you go and purchase whatever pics you want from that night if you dont have the MM? Ive only bought pictures that were printed and sent to me so not sure how it works


I am not sure about the videos but I remember playing the regular Tinkerbell video before activating my memory maker. 

Here is a thread about photopass and maybe you can get a better answer there. Have fun planning!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-about-photopass-and-memory-maker.3566699/


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So question with memory maker, which probably had already been answered... so, you can buy it after you get photos taken, let's say a day after? If so, how can you make sure you get a one day memory maker?


----------



## JacknSally

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So question with memory maker, which probably had already been answered... so, you can buy it after you get photos taken, let's say a day after? If so, how can you make sure you get a one day memory maker?




*Yes, you can. The option for the one-day Memory Maker only shows up once you've had a photo taken in the park. You can't pre-purchase it, or at least you couldn't a few months ago. I haven't seen that that has changed.*


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

JacknSally said:


> *Yes, you can. The option for the one-day Memory Maker only shows up once you've had a photo taken in the park. You can't pre-purchase it, or at least you couldn't a few months ago. I haven't seen that that has changed.*



Sweet that works out for us perfectly then. He pays $30, I pay $30.


----------



## annaveronica

Question about the HalloWishes fireworks show.  We were wanting to watch the fireworks but will not have tickets to the party.  Are there places outside MK where you can watch the fireworks and hear the piped music?  Can you watch them from the transportation /ticket center or is Disney discouraging crowds there by not providing the Halloween music?  Where would you recommend watching the fireworks?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

annaveronica said:


> Question about the HalloWishes fireworks show.  We were wanting to watch the fireworks but will not have tickets to the party.  Are there places outside MK where you can watch the fireworks and hear the piped music?  Can you watch them from the transportation /ticket center or is Disney discouraging crowds there by not providing the Halloween music?  Where would you recommend watching the fireworks?


The Contemporary Resort has an outdoor patio area that is an awesome area to watch. It has the music and it has a cool look with the monorail coming by. We went up the outside stairwell a few levels and could see great. EasyWDW did a post about it once, you could probably google it to get a better idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## sherlockmiles

BigMommaMouse said:


> We entered at 3:20 and had to go back to get it. At 7 we walked right up and got the shot. ( maybe could have before that )



Thank you for this information.


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So question with memory maker, which probably had already been answered... so, you can buy it after you get photos taken, let's say a day after? If so, how can you make sure you get a one day memory maker?



You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $59.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.

It's all posted over here: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]  Might want to check out this site


----------



## Cluelyss

daisycraze said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Hallowishes fireworks have the light projections like HEA?  Trying to decide which dessert party we want to attend.


There are some projections during Hallowishes, but nothing like HEA. If you are choosing between the HEA dessert party and the MNSSHP dessert party, the garden view would be much more beneficial for HEA.


----------



## Disneymom1126

BigMommaMouse said:


> We entered at 3:20 and had to go back to get it. At 7 we walked right up and got the shot. ( maybe could have before that )



I could be wrong, but I don't think they do the headless horseman shot till closer to 7:00 (maybe earlier as the sunset gets earlier) because I think it needs to be dark for it to turn out correctly.


----------



## stickeymouse

It's looking like the parties on the 7th and 12th are about to get a large bump in attendance, courtesy of Madame Irma. That is, unless people just stay home altogether.


----------



## nenser

garthbarth1 said:


> How much is a one day MM? We will also be at the party that friday...


Hi Garth, $59!


----------



## disneyAndi14

Hey everyone, not sure if this is the best place to post this but it is important for airline travelers!

Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices. 

We did get all our candy back and it was not real busy yesterday at the airport so did not detain us long and we were there super early thanks to ME!

We had a great party on 8/29/17!


----------



## sherlockmiles

disneyAndi14 said:


> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices.




thank you for this info.  Will pack extra ziplocs for candy.


----------



## DisneyToni

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if this is the best place to post this but it is important for airline travelers!
> 
> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices.
> 
> We did get all our candy back and it was not real busy yesterday at the airport so did not detain us long and we were there super early thanks to ME!
> 
> We had a great party on 8/29/17!



We took our candy through the Orlando airport in our carry on bags on 8/31 (Thursday) without an issue.  4 travelers, with 4 bags of candy and no one was stopped.  Two travelers went through PSA Pre-check, and two others through the regular line.


----------



## Chris Anglin

iujen94 said:


> Apologies for what I'm sure is a really dumb question. I've seen people mentioning having paper tickets and/or card tickets. I bought my party tickets online and linked them to MDE. I never got any kind of physical ticket. We have magic bands - I'm assuming I can just tap my magic band and they'll "see" my party ticket - or do I also need some physical ticket as well?


I received plastic card tickets. Wasn't expecting them but I'm going to use them just for peace of mind.


----------



## HHMcG

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if this is the best place to post this but it is important for airline travelers!
> 
> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices.
> 
> We did get all our candy back and it was not real busy yesterday at the airport so did not detain us long and we were there super early thanks to ME!
> 
> We had a great party on 8/29/17!


We had this happen also on 8/30.  DH caught a glimpse at the X-ray image and it is obvious why they need to inspect the bag.  The the xray does not penetrate the candy wrapping.  It looks like lots of little gadgets and gizmos.  Great advice to pack it in your checked baggage.


----------



## scrappinmom

I know I've seen this here before...isn't there a list of all the party magic shots? like in a list format not just a post?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $59.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.
> 
> It's all posted over here: Magic Shots - Current Listings  Might want to check out this site



Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if this is the best place to post this but it is important for airline travelers!
> 
> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices.
> 
> We did get all our candy back and it was not real busy yesterday at the airport so did not detain us long and we were there super early thanks to ME!
> 
> We had a great party on 8/29/17!



I find it sad how this doesn't surprise me.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Chris Anglin said:


> I received plastic card tickets. Wasn't expecting them but I'm going to use them just for peace of mind.



When I got my email confirmation of purchase for both of my party tickets, they had a pdf attachment to print.  I didn't know selecting "hard tickets/cards" was an option or I would have done that, but I have the PDFs printed which is fine for us.


----------



## disneyAndi14

DisneyToni said:


> We took our candy through the Orlando airport in our carry on bags on 8/31 (Thursday) without an issue.  4 travelers, with 4 bags of candy and no one was stopped.  Two travelers went through PSA Pre-check, and two others through the regular line.


That's great for you all, I can just report what was happening on 9/4/17 and the TSA staff stated it is a new procedure now.


----------



## JayLeeJay

DisneyToni said:


> We took our candy through the Orlando airport in our carry on bags on 8/31 (Thursday) without an issue.  4 travelers, with 4 bags of candy and no one was stopped.  Two travelers went through PSA Pre-check, and two others through the regular line.



This was our experience as well. We attended the party on 9/1 and had to fly out of Orlando on 9/2. We live in Florida but didn't want to leave 20lbs of candy to melt in the car so we took it with us. There was no issue with the backpack full of candy. The candy has since been on multiple flights and through multiple security check points without issue. If we had to pack our candy in a checked bag we would be way over weight! Sometimes bags that are packed very tightly are difficult to scan regardless of what is in them.


----------



## disneyAndi14

TSA was asking everyone in line to remove candy, snacks, books, magazines, and iPads, these were all be inspected separately not even going through the X-ray machine. I fly a lot and this was totally new to me!


----------



## athunter

scrappinmom said:


> I know I've seen this here before...isn't there a list of all the party magic shots? like in a list format not just a post?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856


----------



## luckystar2

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if this is the best place to post this but it is important for airline travelers!
> 
> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices.
> 
> We did get all our candy back and it was not real busy yesterday at the airport so did not detain us long and we were there super early thanks to ME!
> 
> We had a great party on 8/29/17!



On our way down to Florida our home airport made us take out any food out of carry on to inspect. I was prepared todo the same at Orlando airport and had all Halloween candy together ready to take out. But nobody asked us to or said anything. This was just yesterday on 9/4. Seems to be hit or miss. My husband has been flying frequently and hadn't heard about the food before.


----------



## monique5

scrappinmom said:


> I know I've seen this here before...isn't there a list of all the party magic shots? like in a list format not just a post?



Post #1 - Magic Shots Section


----------



## JayLeeJay

disneyAndi14 said:


> TSA was asking everyone in line to remove candy, snacks, books, magazines, and iPads, these were all be inspected separately not even going through the X-ray machine. I fly a lot and this was totally new to me!



I think Orlando likes to keep things interesting. We when flew out on 9/2 we didn'thave to take anything out of our bags (liquids, computers, food all stayed in bags) and we didn't have to take off shoes or jackets. This was through the regular line, not a pre-check line and everyone was doing the same. They had everyone pass a dog though. My family uses Orlando frequently and they say there is something different with security every couple of flights.


----------



## mab2012

Would appreciate some help planning for character meets please.

I have one kid who wants to see the dwarfs, and one who wants to meet Jack Sparrow.  We probably won't bother with other characters that night, and might split up for these two (depending on answers here).  I know that the dwarfs typically come out at 6:15 and advice is to line up around 5.  Someone in a PP mentioned that they lined up for dwarfs between 5:30 and 5:45 in a previous year, and waited about an hour.  So lining up at 5 for 6:15 seems reasonable (inasmuch as waiting over an hour to spend two minutes getting a picture with a character could ever be considered "reasonable").

I haven't seen much about Jack Sparrow, besides that he is popular and the page one advice to line up starting at 5.  I haven't seen any specific information about Jack's start time, so I assume he comes out at 7 pm.  Lining up at 5 pm would then mean a guaranteed minimum wait of 2h.  Is he really *that* popular?  I don't doubt that he is very popular and a lengthy wait should be expected, but most of the buzz seems to be around Jack&Sally, Moana, and 7 Dwarfs, and it seems like even they can be seen in 2h or less with their earlier start times.

Would the lines for Jack Sparrow be shorter later in the evening?  We are looking at the October 5 party, which Touring Plans (for what it's worth) puts about halfway down the "most busy" list.


----------



## Lesley Wake

JayLeeJay said:


> I think Orlando likes to keep things interesting. We when flew out on 9/2 we didn'thave to take anything out of our bags (liquids, computers, food all stayed in bags) and we didn't have to take off shoes or jackets. This was through the regular line, not a pre-check line and everyone was doing the same. They had everyone pass a dog though. My family uses Orlando frequently and they say there is something different with security every couple of flights.


If they have a dog, then that provides better security screening than the x-rays and such. I've had multiple airports where TSA will bring a dog through and everyone is then treated like pre-check.


----------



## disneyAndi14

luckystar2 said:


> On our way down to Florida our home airport made us take out any food out of carry on to inspect. I was prepared todo the same at Orlando airport and had all Halloween candy together ready to take out. But nobody asked us to or said anything. This was just yesterday on 9/4. Seems to be hit or miss. My husband has been flying frequently and hadn't heard about the food before.


Interesting, maybe the line we were in was practicing since it was quieter yesterday! The staff sure made it seem like it is the new policy now! I guess everyone just be informed and know going in you may have to take all your goodies out if in carry on.


----------



## disneyAndi14

mab2012 said:


> Would appreciate some help planning for character meets please.
> 
> I have one kid who wants to see the dwarfs, and one who wants to meet Jack Sparrow.  We probably won't bother with other characters that night, and might split up for these two (depending on answers here).  I know that the dwarfs typically come out at 6:15 and advice is to line up around 5.  Someone in a PP mentioned that they lined up for dwarfs between 5:30 and 5:45 in a previous year, and waited about an hour.  So lining up at 5 for 6:15 seems reasonable (inasmuch as waiting over an hour to spend two minutes getting a picture with a character could ever be considered "reasonable").
> 
> I haven't seen much about Jack Sparrow, besides that he is popular and the page one advice to line up starting at 5.  I haven't seen any specific information about Jack's start time, so I assume he comes out at 7 pm.  Lining up at 5 pm would then mean a guaranteed minimum wait of 2h.  Is he really *that* popular?  I don't doubt that he is very popular and a lengthy wait should be expected, but most of the buzz seems to be around Jack&Sally, Moana, and 7 Dwarfs, and it seems like even they can be seen in 2h or less with their earlier start times.
> 
> Would the lines for Jack Sparrow be shorter later in the evening?  We are looking at the October 5 party, which Touring Plans (for what it's worth) puts about halfway down the "most busy" list.


 Seven Dwarfs come out at 6:00 and I would line up at 5:00 for sure, we saw Jack err I mean Captain Jack lol right at  7pm we were about third in line, my daughter lines up at about 6:20 I think it was. He is a fun meet!


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyAndi14 said:


> Seven Dwarfs come out at 6:00 and I would line up at 5:00 for sure, we saw Jack err I mean Captain Jack lol right at  7pm we were about third in line, my daughter lines up at about 6:20 I think it was. He is a fun meet!


Agree with this timing. No need to line up at 5 for Jack!

Last year we tried to get in line about 6:30 for his first set, but the line had just been cut. We came back at 7:30 and were on of the first for his next set.

If you are coming from the dwarfs, you will likely miss the first set (since the dwarfs don't start meeting until 6:20), so I'd plan to ride a few things in between and get in line around 7:30.


----------



## cynditech

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if this is the best place to post this but it is important for airline travelers!
> 
> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.  This is new and not all airports are doing this yet but Orlando is, it started two weeks ago. We had tons of candy from our party and some other snacks and it all was searched and wiped down so a big pain! The TSA worker was very nice and said unfortunately bomb making material is now being hidden in candy, snacks, books, magazines, and IPad devices.
> 
> We did get all our candy back and it was not real busy yesterday at the airport so did not detain us long and we were there super early thanks to ME!
> 
> We had a great party on 8/29/17!




We flew out yesterday from MCO - and my carryon bag was flagged and had to be tested.  She was very clear that it was the candy bars we had inside my bag.  A few days prior, we flew out of Detroit - and something very similar happened.  Flagged for additional testing - we had snacks in the bag.  Great to give everyone a heads-up since this seems like it will be the new norm!


----------



## Mousemommy1

JayLeeJay said:


> I think Orlando likes to keep things interesting. We when flew out on 9/2 we didn'thave to take anything out of our bags (liquids, computers, food all stayed in bags) and we didn't have to take off shoes or jackets. This was through the regular line, not a pre-check line and everyone was doing the same. They had everyone pass a dog though. My family uses Orlando frequently and they say there is something different with security every couple of flights.



We flew out 8/29, but had TSA pre-check and ALL of the candy. Nothing was checked.


----------



## mab2012

disneyAndi14 said:


> Seven Dwarfs come out at 6:00 and I would line up at 5:00 for sure, we saw Jack err I mean Captain Jack lol right at  7pm we were about third in line, my daughter lines up at about 6:20 I think it was. He is a fun meet!





Cluelyss said:


> Agree with this timing. No need to line up at 5 for Jack!
> 
> Last year we tried to get in line about 6:30 for his first set, but the line had just been cut. We came back at 7:30 and were on of the first for his next set.
> 
> If you are coming from the dwarfs, you will likely miss the first set (since the dwarfs don't start meeting until 6:20), so I'd plan to ride a few things in between and get in line around 7:30.



Thanks both for your responses!  This sounds much more reasonable; my daughter will be relieved.


----------



## mab2012

Lesley Wake said:


> If they have a dog, then that provides better security screening than the x-rays and such. I've had multiple airports where TSA will bring a dog through and everyone is then treated like pre-check.



This is interesting.  I remember coming through MCO a couple of years ago; the security line was ridiculously long and barely moving.  After waiting 30+ minutes we were only just ahead of the boarding pass / passport checkpoint.  Then all of a sudden, it was as if floodgates opened.  The line started moving along at a decent clip, and security staff were adamant that everyone should keep their shoes and jackets on and put absolutely everything inside their carry-on luggage.  We ended up walking through security almost as though it wasn't there.  Our bags went through the machine seemingly without a pause.  I thought the whole experience was very bizarre - it was like they just gave up.

But there was a dog there.  I didn't think anything of it at the time, just assumed the dog had been there all along.  But now that you mention this, perhaps the dog had just arrived, and that made all the difference?  That would make more sense than my "they gave up" theory.    Too bad they don't have the dogs around all the time.  I much preferred that to the usual routine!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mab2012 said:


> This is interesting.  I remember coming through MCO a couple of years ago; the security line was ridiculously long and barely moving.  After waiting 30+ minutes we were only just ahead of the boarding pass / passport checkpoint.  Then all of a sudden, it was as if floodgates opened.  The line started moving along at a decent clip, and security staff were adamant that everyone should keep their shoes and jackets on and put absolutely everything inside their carry-on luggage.  We ended up walking through security almost as though it wasn't there.  Our bags went through the machine seemingly without a pause.  I thought the whole experience was very bizarre - it was like they just gave up.
> 
> But there was a dog there.  I didn't think anything of it at the time, just assumed the dog had been there all along.  But now that you mention this, perhaps the dog had just arrived, and that made all the difference?  That would make more sense than my "they gave up" theory.    Too bad they don't have the dogs around all the time.  I much preferred that to the usual routine!



Last year when DBF and I were coming back to the US after a cruise in the Caribbean, there was a dog doing sniffing in the TSA line BEFORE we got everything scanned and looked through.

The dog did it's job but it was also very excited to meet everyone and just kept wagging its tail happily. The handler was like "he's just happy doing his jobapparently." Still funny and cute.


----------



## Bex258

disneyAndi14 said:


> TSA was asking everyone in line to remove candy, snacks, books, magazines, and iPads, these were all be inspected separately not even going through the X-ray machine. I fly a lot and this was totally new to me!



So in theory if you want to eat some of the sweets or snacks on the plane just take them out the packet and pop them in a zip lock and anything you don't want to eat put in the checked bag. I won't be getting a lot of Halloween candy but might have the odd snack with me. I'll keep the wrapper so they know what they are.
I know laptops were in their own tray before and I though tablets would now be the same but not heard of them skipping the x-ray. Oh well I'll just go prepared to expect changes.


----------



## luckystar2

disneyAndi14 said:


> Interesting, maybe the line we were in was practicing since it was quieter yesterday! The staff sure made it seem like it is the new policy now! I guess everyone just be informed and know going in you may have to take all your goodies out if in carry on.


Yes certainly helpful to know it's happening! We were not aware when we flew out of our home airport. There are no signs and then security was only telling people as you were putting stuff on conveyor belt. So we had to dig around to find stuff. I was more prepared when flying out of Orlando and then was surprised when nobody seemed to care.


----------



## littlebearfan

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Last year when DBF and I were coming back to the US after a cruise in the Caribbean, there was a dog doing sniffing in the TSA line BEFORE we got everything scanned and looked through.
> 
> The dog did it's just bit it was also very excited to meet everyone and just kept wagging its tail happily. The handler was like "he's just happy doing his jon apparently." Still funny and cute.



We flew out of Denver last September. While waiting in line, a dog came by sniffing at each bag. My bag was on the opposite shoulder so he couldn't easily sniff it. His human partner was trying to move on, but the dog tried to stop. I realized what he wanted, so I moved my bag over so he could sniff it.  Then he was happy to move along!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

My "fun" party is supposed to be on 9/12. That's the one that I'd planned on meeting a few characters and making sure I got the magic shots I wanted. It's also the one that I'll be wearing my Belle dress for (the one from Torrid.). 

My husband is going to arrive later in the week and will be at the friday party. He has zero interest in meeting characters or doing magic shots. He doesn't dress up either. 

Here's hoping the hurricane doesn't impact the 9/12 party. And that I can actually get there since my flight is supposed to be at 5pm on 9/11.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

littlebearfan said:


> We flew out of Denver last September. While waiting in line, a dog came by sniffing at each bag. My bag was on the opposite shoulder so he couldn't easily sniff it. His human partner was trying to move on, but the dog tried to stop. I realized what he wanted, so I moved my bag over so he could sniff it.  Then he was happy to move along!



I WANT TO DO MY JOB DARN IT! I GET TREATS FOR THIS!


----------



## littlebearfan

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I WANT TO DO MY JOB DARN IT! I GET TREATS FOR THIS!



Exactly!


----------



## Lesley Wake

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> My "fun" party is supposed to be on 9/12. That's the one that I'd planned on meeting a few characters and making sure I got the magic shots I wanted. It's also the one that I'll be wearing my Belle dress for (the one from Torrid.).
> 
> My husband is going to arrive later in the week and will be at the friday party. He has zero interest in meeting characters or doing magic shots. He doesn't dress up either.
> 
> Here's hoping the hurricane doesn't impact the 9/12 party. And that I can actually get there since my flight is supposed to be at 5pm on 9/11.


You're wearing the gold Belle dress from Torrid/Hot Topic to the 9/12 party? So am I! I'll be with my sister who is wearing a provincial Belle dress! Hopefully everything will go all right and we can all get there!


----------



## gohomekate

FoxC63 said:


> If you ever attend another party I sincerely hope you come back to the DIS Board early on to get the insights when creating an itinerary.


You go @FoxC63!! All your hard work has been helping me plan our 9/24 party night!!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Lesley Wake said:


> You're wearing the gold Belle dress from Torrid/Hot Topic to the 9/12 party? So am I! I'll be with my sister who is wearing a provincial Belle dress! Hopefully everything will go all right and we can all get there!



That's the dress. I was going to wear a Snow White Costume I put together originally but the skirt is longer so I switched to the Belle Dress. I just packed it and it takes up half my carry on suitcase even squished down. LOL


----------



## Lesley Wake

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> That's the dress. I was going to wear a Snow White Costume I put together originally but the skirt is longer so I switched to the Belle Dress. I just packed it and it takes up half my carry on suitcase even squished down. LOL


Oh I know! I may take a separate garment bag as a carry-on!


----------



## AntJulie

disneyAndi14 said:


> Your candy or any goodies from Disney and MNSSHP are now considered dangerous and if in your carry on's all the candy will need to be inspected so I suggest putting in your checked luggage.



FYI-My suitcase got soaked inside and out at MCO during one of those heavy thunderstorms last Friday night-thankfully most of my belongings were in plastic bags-BUT at the last minute my daughter put a decent amount of Disney snacks in my suitcase which all got wet-SO if you pack candy in your checked luggage WRAP in plastic bags just in case!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Has anyone seen any hotel window halloween decorations by guests?


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> thank you for this info.  Will pack extra ziplocs for candy.


Thank goodness I will have 2 checked bags or I would be not happy!!


----------



## FoxC63

*WARNING UPDATE* - IRMA

Florida officials begin ordering evacuations as Hurricane Irma intensifies to a Category 5 storm.
http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/05/us/hurricane-irma-puerto-rico-florida/index.html

Watch your flights.


----------



## sheila14

JayLeeJay said:


> I think Orlando likes to keep things interesting. We when flew out on 9/2 we didn'thave to take anything out of our bags (liquids, computers, food all stayed in bags) and we didn't have to take off shoes or jackets. This was through the regular line, not a pre-check line and everyone was doing the same. They had everyone pass a dog though. My family uses Orlando frequently and they say there is something different with security every couple of flights.


Well since we are talking about airports Pittsburgh international is allowing non flying guests to go over to the airline terminal and shop and wait with their family who are leaving on flights.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> *WARNING UPDATE* - IRMA
> 
> Florida officials begin ordering evacuations as Hurricane Irma intensifies to a Category 5 storm.
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/05/us/hurricane-irma-puerto-rico-florida/index.html
> 
> Watch your flights.


This better be the last one of the season!!!


----------



## garthbarth1

AngelDisney said:


> I am not sure about the videos but I remember playing the regular Tinkerbell video before activating my memory maker.
> 
> Here is a thread about photopass and maybe you can get a better answer there. Have fun planning!
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-about-photopass-and-memory-maker.3566699/


Thank you!!


----------



## garthbarth1

nenser said:


> Hi Garth, $59!


Awesome thank you


----------



## kisobel

Going to 9/7 party.  Wasn't planning on trick or treating, but now I think we will just to have snacks in the room for Irma.


----------



## alisonslp

stickeymouse said:


> It's looking like the parties on the 7th and 12th are about to get a large bump in attendance, courtesy of Madame Irma. That is, unless people just stay home altogether.


I have been thinking the same. The 15th too, for people who cancel their 12th tix but are still in the area. We are on the 12th and were really looking forward to a quieter night. 



FoxC63 said:


> *WARNING UPDATE* - IRMA
> 
> Florida officials begin ordering evacuations as Hurricane Irma intensifies to a Category 5 storm.
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/05/us/hurricane-irma-puerto-rico-florida/index.html
> 
> Watch your flights.


 I think wherever it hits in FL, you will see massive cancellations sat evening through all day sunday. Monday should be ok as long as you are not in an area where Irma is headed.


----------



## FoxC63

Does anyone remember the box lunches Disney passed out last year?


----------



## alisonslp

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone remember the box lunches Disney passed out last year?


Boardwalk said they had them but we never found them. I remember hearing about them though


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sherlockmiles said:


> Has anyone seen any hotel window halloween decorations by guests?



DBF and I are planning on a black Oogie Boogie silhouette with orange string lights around the window. Simple yet spoooOOOOOooooky!


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> DBF and I are planning on a black Oogie Boogie silhouette with orange string lights around the window. Simple yet spoooOOOOOooooky!



How fun!  You have got to post us a picture.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> *WARNING UPDATE* - IRMA
> 
> Florida officials begin ordering evacuations as Hurricane Irma intensifies to a Category 5 storm.
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/09/05/us/hurricane-irma-puerto-rico-florida/index.html
> 
> Watch your flights.



I really hope the people on the islands will be okay.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> How fun!  You have got to post us a picture.



We definitely will!


----------



## lindsayjs

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone remember the box lunches Disney passed out last year?


Found this on Google. A steal at 12.99


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> Found this on Google. A steal at 12.99



Eek. I hope whoever is stuck at WDW right now is running to the closest grocery to grab some food. 

$12.99..........


----------



## FoxC63

lindsayjs said:


> Found this on Google. A steal at 12.99



OMG!  I forgot how much they were, no wonder people weren't too happy.


----------



## Roxyfire

FoxC63 said:


> OMG!  I forgot how much they were, no wonder people weren't too happy.



Yeah it was nuts! At least at CSR they used a clear package so you could sorta see what you were grabbing. The line was so long we didn't even bother. I would've been so upset if I paid that much and gotten a bologna sandwich.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS *from the DIS - Preparing for Hurricane Irma at Walt Disney World
*
Order Groceries to Your Room*

If you didn’t know, you can order groceries directly to your room at any Walt Disney World resort. You may want to start preparing now by ordering non-perishable items to your room, along with bottled water. While your Disney resort will have some food, it is best to not rely on Disney to take care of you through the storm. Last year for Hurricane Matthew, many guests found themselves overpaying for a boxed lunch with little more than a small sandwich, a piece of fruit, popcorn, and two fun-sized pieces of candy.

Although this isn’t something you probably were expecting to be added to the cost of your Disney vacation, it might be the most cautious way to keep your family well-fed and hydrated if the power goes out and the surrounding roads get closed down.

*Charge All Electronic Devices*

If you end up hunkered down in your resort hotel room, you may want to charge up all electronic devices. The power could go out, and it could be out for a long time. Having a charged phone, laptop, iPad, etc. will provide some form of entertainment, but more importantly, could be used as a flashlight. Additionally, in all four Disney parks you can purchase a Fuel Rod for $30, which you can use as an external battery for Apple iOS, and most Android devices.

You can read more here:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/preparing-for-hurricane-irma-at-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Jays2013

How long before the first parade would you recommend staking out a spot on a sold-out night? We'll probably have to do the earlier one because I doubt my parents will stay for the later one, and my mom loves parades.  

From what I'd gleaned, I was planning an hour, but I'm just not sure. (Also not sure I'm willing to invest more time, but that's another story.


----------



## Kindermouse

athunter said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856



I am totally  here but...you could be my sisters twin. Its creepy


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Roxyfire said:


> Yeah it was nuts! At least at CSR they used a clear package so you could sorta see what you were grabbing. The line was so long we didn't even bother. I would've been so upset if I paid that much and gotten a bologna sandwich.



It's like, part of me of thankful that Disney provided some food. Another part of me says, isn't that a little greedy? People gotta eat! But that's not worth $12.99, maybe $7 at the most and that's still pricey to me.


----------



## Tk0021

We just got back from a long weekend trip and went to the 9/1 party. I will say that we will not be going to anymore parties. They are to dependent on nice weather. I will say disney did get both parades and fireworks in that night though and we did stay to see them, but even with the rain aside, the party was over crowed. The character lines are crazy even for characters that meet all the time. I know others love it but it was not for us.


----------



## jenniferyawn

It's been probably 6 or 7 years since our last MNSSHP.  We used to go often but I got so frustrated at the crowds I decided not to do it again.  Never say never!  We now have a three year old, so my DH, two teens and I are taking him in October!  And I can't wait!!  I feel now that I'm mentally prepared for the crowd size I know we will mostly walk around and enjoy the atmosphere and a few rides.  Not interested in characters for now, just a little Mickey Magic!  Very excited to see it through surprise baby's eyes!


----------



## rottiemom

FoxC63 said:


> You should contact them.
> Photopass email address:  disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com
> Photopass Phone Number: (407) 560-4300



Contacted, and photos found.  Thank you all!  

But this is another "good to know"...if any of your pictures are missing, contact photopass!


----------



## rottiemom

Kindermouse said:


> I got the poison apple magic shot last year but I haven't gotten the headless horseman shot or the Rapunzel lantern shot. I think I can get the lantern shot during the day and not use my party time but which other magic shots would you recommend are worth the wait during the party



The hitchiking ghosts.  Granted they're a personal favorite but the actual photos are really well done and being photobombed by the ghosts appeals to me on so many levels .


----------



## EdmondD

We just got our party "ticket" in the mail (going 11/1).  Why can't Disney simply add the ticket to your Magic Band?  Anyone know?  The little card/ticket seems so....old fashioned.


----------



## rottiemom

JenniferinFL said:


> We were at the 9/1 party. It was a pretty rough go of it.
> <snip>
> On the other hand, we were lucky in that we got to actually meet Jack and Sally and we weren't stuck on the monorail like a lot of people were.



Jennifer I am so sorry about the stolen wings, that's just terrible.  I'm also sorry that your party plans kept getting foiled.  
If it's any consolation we didn't even SEE Jack and Sally.


----------



## rottiemom

EdmondD said:


> We just got our party "ticket" in the mail (going 11/1).  Why can't Disney simply add the ticket to your Magic Band?  Anyone know?  The little card/ticket seems so....old fashioned.



We received our tickets in the mail but the ticket was also added to our magic band.  I brought the hard tickets with me to the party just in case but there turned out not to be a need for them.

So it IS linked, I'm just overly careful 
Maybe it's just par for the course, since you don't need to be staying on site, or even have any other park tickets, in order to attend the party?


----------



## SkiTeton

We are going to Universal this year but are planning one night for MNSSHP.  Lots of questions!  How far out does everyone buy their event tickets?  We have never been to a party before and are planning for a Tuesday night.  I know tickets are non-refundable so how miserable will we be if it rains?  We'll focus on rides and maybe a parade/fireworks.  Can we link our party tickets to last years' magic bands?  Is a one-day memory maker worth it if we're not stopping for characters?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Lee Matthews

Tomorrow's party I assume is unaffected by the potential hurricane?


----------



## Cluelyss

Jays2013 said:


> How long before the first parade would you recommend staking out a spot on a sold-out night? We'll probably have to do the earlier one because I doubt my parents will stay for the later one, and my mom loves parades.
> 
> From what I'd gleaned, I was planning an hour, but I'm just not sure. (Also not sure I'm willing to invest more time, but that's another story.


Where do you want to watch from? I'd say an hour is enough if Frontierland. A bit earlier if on Main Street. Near the flagpole is a great "last minute spot." (But still 30-45 minutes out).


----------



## sheila14

alisonslp said:


> I have been thinking the same. The 15th too, for people who cancel their 12th tix but are still in the area. We are on the 12th and were really looking forward to a quieter night.
> 
> I think wherever it hits in FL, you will see massive cancellations sat evening through all day sunday. Monday should be ok as long as you are not in an area where Irma is headed.


And now they are saying there is another tropical depression forming behind Irma. Though I don't come down for another month, this is hitting close to home


----------



## Cluelyss

Kids' ears and shirts are here!

Now we just need to work on those puppy poses! Lol!


----------



## Jays2013

Cluelyss said:


> Where do you want to watch from? I'd say an hour is enough if Frontierland. A bit earlier if on Main Street. Near the flagpole is a great "last minute spot." (But still 30-45 minutes out).



Thanks! I suppose we'd like a spot where we could stay for fireworks, so that'd be Main Street... right? Or doesn't it matter so much for these fireworks?

I'll remember the flagpole tip, too. I think most of the family will stake out the spot and YDS and I will go get some party desserts so we have a snack while waiting.


----------



## NikkiDP

Cluelyss said:


> Kids' ears and shirts are here!
> 
> Now we just need to work on those puppy poses! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 267566


What great costumes!! They look adorable!


----------



## LadyRayado

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS *from the DIS - Preparing for Hurricane Irma at Walt Disney World
> *
> Order Groceries to Your Room*
> 
> If you didn’t know, you can order groceries directly to your room at any Walt Disney World resort. You may want to start preparing now by ordering non-perishable items to your room, along with bottled water. While your Disney resort will have some food, it is best to not rely on Disney to take care of you through the storm. Last year for Hurricane Matthew, many guests found themselves overpaying for a boxed lunch with little more than a small sandwich, a piece of fruit, popcorn, and two fun-sized pieces of candy.
> 
> Although this isn’t something you probably were expecting to be added to the cost of your Disney vacation, it might be the most cautious way to keep your family well-fed and hydrated if the power goes out and the surrounding roads get closed down.
> 
> You can read more here:
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/preparing-for-hurricane-irma-at-walt-disney-world/



This is great advice, but I've read plenty of reports of staple items like milk, bread, and water being cancelled from orders already because all the stores in Orlando and surrounding areas are out. So just an fyi - I'd make sure every bottle/cup you have in your room is filled with water. Go buy more if you can find them in the gift shops, food courts, etc.


----------



## LadyRayado

Lee Matthews said:


> Tomorrow's party I assume is unaffected by the potential hurricane?



So far, yes. The current forecast is Irma hitting Florida on Sunday.

Edit to add: Looks like NOAA is predicting winds/rain to begin Saturday.


----------



## sherlockmiles

LadyRayado said:


> So far, yes. The current forecast is Irma hitting Florida on Sunday.
> 
> Edit to add: Looks like NOAA is predicting winds/rain to begin Saturday.



I want an "unlike" button for this image......still working on rearranging plans......uggh


----------



## FoxC63

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It's like, part of me of thankful that Disney provided some food. Another part of me says, isn't that a little greedy? People gotta eat! But that's not worth $12.99, maybe $7 at the most and that's still pricey to me.



Not every body got to eat.  Just google "wdw hurricane mathew" it's all there.  I'm not saying Irma will hit but if it does there's no reason any DISer shouldn't be prepared.


----------



## sherlockmiles

I googled but didn't really see anything........

who didn't eat?  park was only closed 1 day - how did that effect the hotels, except that everyone stayed in.


----------



## skullsplitter

Can someone point me to a post for a good strategy to see characters at the party?  Not sure exactly who my son wants to see yet, but I'd like to start game planning.  We are at the party on 10/5


----------



## LadyRayado

sherlockmiles said:


> I googled but didn't really see anything........
> 
> who didn't eat?  park was only closed 1 day - how did that effect the hotels, except that everyone stayed in.



Disney was under mandatory lock down - meaning guests couldn't even leave their rooms. Unless you were staying at a hotel with indoor corridors (like the Contemporary), you couldn't leave your room. Parks closed around 5pm and many of the restaurants closed as well. Food courts were swamped with people trying to get enough food to last in their rooms for (at that time) an unknown amount of time before the "lock down" was in effect. They ran out of pre-packaged meals, snacks, etc. Plus, Disney was operating with a smaller-than-normal staff. No one was allowed to be on the roads, within Disney property and throughout the county. So CMs couldn't travel back and forth to work. Whoever was there stayed there until the order was lifted. It was a mess. I'm not trying to bash Disney, I think they did what they could - but the food situation was nonsense.


----------



## alisonslp

getting ready to cancel a BOG reservation for Sept 12 at 8:35 for party of 5. And earlier one opened up. Figured I would leave it here incase someone is looking for a res.  I am guessing a lot of times are going to open due to people canceling their trips.


----------



## LadyRayado

sherlockmiles said:


> I googled but didn't really see anything........
> 
> who didn't eat?  park was only closed 1 day - how did that effect the hotels, except that everyone stayed in.



Line for food:





$12.99 Boxed Lunches





Here are a couple of videos of food lines: http://thedisneyblog.com/2016/10/07/walt-disney-world-attractions-dodge-worst-hurricane-matthew/


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> I googled but didn't really see anything........
> 
> who didn't eat?  park was only closed 1 day - how did that effect the hotels, except that everyone stayed in.



http://www.kennythepirate.com/2016/...r-rooms-during-hurricane-matthew-preparation/

http://www.disneytouristblog.com/hurricane-matthew-disney-world-closures-cancellations/

Fort Wilderness was evacuated during Mathew
http://wdwnt.com/blog/2016/10/update-guests-disney-resorts-moved-due-hurricane-matthew/


----------



## lovingeire

Yeah, I would be stalking up on food if I were there and would likely have the return home/trip impacted by Irma, Jose or any of their other nasty friends.  Better safe then sorry.  I know that there are shortages in the area too, so I would do what I could - uber to different stores or work with Garden Grocer.  Or you can always hit up the quick serve locations at your resort or the Speedway, or whatever gas station it is, on property.  Better safe than sorry.  And there is a powdered milk you can get if really at a loss and it's needed for kids.


----------



## FoxC63

Disney has a notification on their website home page that takes guests to their Hurricane Policy page.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/


----------



## alisonslp

Lee Matthews said:


> Tomorrow's party I assume is unaffected by the potential hurricane?


 Yes, you will be fine. Storm isn't supposed to gear up until Late Sat/early Sun, if it hits at all. Keeps tracking more east with each update



sheila14 said:


> And now they are saying there is another tropical depression forming behind Irma. Though I don't come down for another month, this is hitting close to home


 They have known about this. This is why they kept predicting IRMA would stay west because the other storm would keep it there (block it from moving east, which is what it would "want" to do given the patterns on the western side). I don't think they are worried about Jose as it is supposed to stay at sea - at least for the USA.



Cluelyss said:


> Kids' ears and shirts are here!
> 
> Now we just need to work on those puppy poses! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 267566


 ADORABLE!!!!



LadyRayado said:


> This is great advice, but I've read plenty of reports of staple items like milk, bread, and water being cancelled from orders already because all the stores in Orlando and surrounding areas are out. So just an fyi - I'd make sure every bottle/cup you have in your room is filled with water. Go buy more if you can find them in the gift shops, food courts, etc.


 I would try amazon Now.  I am in NC and just planning on buying some of the shelf stable milk for cereal. Thankfully we are driving so we are bringing everything down with us.  (though may have to worry about flooding car) 



LadyRayado said:


> So far, yes. The current forecast is Irma hitting Florida on Sunday.
> 
> Edit to add: Looks like NOAA is predicting winds/rain to begin Saturday.


The most recent one is bringing the storm even more east and I think moving slowing because my weather app is now saying fine for sat but rain all day sun. With the storm predictions still constantly moving, I don't think they can predict very well yet.



sherlockmiles said:


> I googled but didn't really see anything........
> 
> who didn't eat?  park was only closed 1 day - how did that effect the hotels, except that everyone stayed in.


 Were you there? We were and I have to say, it was a bit chaotic. Too chaotic for such a large business like Disney who should have had plans in place. We were at boardwalk and everything there (including the restaurants) closed from 5pm thur to 5pm Friday. Then only a couple restaurants opened at that point. By sat, everything was open again but for those 24 hours, if you weren't prepared and relying on Disney to feed you, you were out of luck. We were only in a studio and we brought snacks. It was enough to get us through but we had the luxury of driving down with our food. This time, we are coming prepared with a lot of staples since we will be able to cook in our villa. Hopefully we won't need it but I would rather be prepared.


----------



## Chris Anglin

sherlockmiles said:


> When I got my email confirmation of purchase for both of my party tickets, they had a pdf attachment to print.  I didn't know selecting "hard tickets/cards" was an option or I would have done that, but I have the PDFs printed which is fine for us.


I didn't see any options when I ordered.


----------



## Roxyfire

alisonslp said:


> Were you there? We were and I have to say, it was a bit chaotic. Too chaotic for such a large business like Disney who should have had plans in place. We were at boardwalk and everything there (including the restaurants) closed from 5pm thur to 5pm Friday. Then only a couple restaurants opened at that point. By sat, everything was open again but for those 24 hours, if you weren't prepared and relying on Disney to feed you, you were out of luck. We were only in a studio and we brought snacks. It was enough to get us through but we had the luxury of driving down with our food. This time, we are coming prepared with a lot of staples since we will be able to cook in our villa. Hopefully we won't need it but I would rather be prepared.



It sounds like it varied based on resort. Pepper Market was open by mid-morning Friday, we went at around 11 am and they were serving a few breakfast and lunch offerings through buffet. It was limited but you could get a square meal very easily if you were at CSR. Not sure about the other moderates or values. I hope that people don't think that because it wasn't that bad last time, it won't be bad this time.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Thanks @alisonslp.  I appreciate the info/response.
DIS people are the best disney people!


----------



## mickey1968

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> It's like, part of me of thankful that Disney provided some food. Another part of me says, isn't that a little greedy? People gotta eat! But that's not worth $12.99, maybe $7 at the most and that's still pricey to me.


I was at the Contemporary on the tail end of a conference during Hurricane Matthew. I was easily able to buy sandwich stuff and some fruit at the hotel store. But in the end the Contempo Cafe and Chef Mickeys staid operational. Actually they opened up Chef Mickey's buffet with a "to go" option where you could fill your plate and go back to the Contempo or elsewhere to eat. I think the price for that was around $16.99 for breakfast.

For entertainment they set up movies all day in one of the conference rooms by the escalators, had Goofy and Mickey out for meet and greets and brought the pool games like hula hoops and corn hole inside. Personally, I ended up sleeping through most of the storm and had a nice resort day but I didn't have to worry about entertaining anyone but myself.

ETA: I was grateful that I was at the CR even though it was Garden Wing. I would probably not have been as comfortable if I had been at my regular spot at Pop Century.


----------



## Mollymovacca

LadyRayado said:


> This is great advice, but I've read plenty of reports of staple items like milk, bread, and water being cancelled from orders already because all the stores in Orlando and surrounding areas are out. So just an fyi - I'd make sure every bottle/cup you have in your room is filled with water. Go buy more if you can find them in the gift shops, food courts, etc.



I was in a hurricane with family at the beach as a kid... we were told to fill the sinks and bathtubs too!


----------



## LadyRayado

Mollymovacca said:


> I was in a hurricane with family at the beach as a kid... we were told to fill the sinks and bathtubs too!



Yep! We did this in Colorado during a massive flood.


----------



## garthbarth1

FoxC63 said:


> How fun!  You have got to post us a picture.


Fun! Are you allowed to do lights? I thought it was Window Decals only? I would love to do lights if we could!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sherlockmiles said:


> I googled but didn't really see anything........
> 
> who didn't eat?  park was only closed 1 day - how did that effect the hotels, except that everyone stayed in.



Yeah I'm confused too? Do you mean the cast members or something? Or did I read your thing wrong? Cuz I'd be a pretty PO guest if I was stuck in my hotel room with little access to food and told they ran out or something.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Yeah I'm confused too? Do you mean the cast members or something? Or did I read your thing wrong? Cuz I'd be a pretty PO guest if I was stuck in my hotel room with little access to food and told they ran out or something.



Never mind I was able to read the thing correctly. English language had be reading "not every body HAS to eat." Whoops


----------



## mickey1968

garthbarth1 said:


> Fun! Are you allowed to do lights? I thought it was Window Decals only? I would love to do lights if we could!


Yes, just buy some of the tiny clear command hooks (look in the Christmas decorations area). They come off easily and don't look ugly. Here also is a link to a search on Pinterest for decorations. You can only do these at the value and moderate resorts.

https://www.pinterest.com/search/pi...erm_meta[]=decorations|autocomplete|undefined


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mickey1968 said:


> I was at the Contemporary on the tail end of a conference during Hurricane Matthew. I was easily able to buy sandwich stuff and some fruit at the hotel store. But in the end the Contempo Cafe and Chef Mickeys staid operational. Actually they opened up Chef Mickey's buffet with a "to go" option where you could fill your plate and go back to the Contempo or elsewhere to eat. I think the price for that was around $16.99 for breakfast.
> 
> For entertainment they set up movies all day in one of the conference rooms by the escalators, had Goofy and Mickey out for meet and greets and brought the pool games like hula hoops and corn hole inside. Personally, I ended up sleeping through most of the storm and had a nice resort day but I didn't have to worry about entertaining anyone but myself.
> 
> ETA: I was grateful that I was at the CR even though it was Garden Wing. I would probably not have been as comfortable if I had been at my regular spot at Pop Century.



So it definitely varied by resort pretty much. 

Our trip isn't planned till after Irma passes but I'm concerned about the storm after it that's developing. And we are staying at POP so I'm REALLY researching right now.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

garthbarth1 said:


> Fun! Are you allowed to do lights? I thought it was Window Decals only? I would love to do lights if we could!



Yep never heard anything about not doing lights. We got battery operated ones though so I'm not sure if it matters if it's a plug in or not


----------



## Cluelyss

Jays2013 said:


> Thanks! I suppose we'd like a spot where we could stay for fireworks, so that'd be Main Street... right? Or doesn't it matter so much for these fireworks?
> 
> I'll remember the flagpole tip, too. I think most of the family will stake out the spot and YDS and I will go get some party desserts so we have a snack while waiting.


The best views will be from the front of the castle, but location is not as important as it is for HEA. Hallowishes is a bigger, better version of Wishes, so can be enjoyed really anywhere.


----------



## garthbarth1

mickey1968 said:


> Yes, just buy some of the tiny clear command hooks (look in the Christmas decorations area). They come off easily and don't look ugly. Here also is a link to a search on Pinterest for decorations. You can only do these at the value and moderate resorts.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?rs=ac&len=2&q=disney resort window decorations&eq=disney resort w&etslf=NaN&term_meta[]=disney|autocomplete|undefined&term_meta[]=resort|autocomplete|undefined&term_meta[]=window|autocomplete|undefined&term_meta[]=decorations|autocomplete|undefined


thank you! I will check this out


----------



## Disneymom1126

SkiTeton said:


> We are going to Universal this year but are planning one night for MNSSHP.  Lots of questions!  How far out does everyone buy their event tickets?  We have never been to a party before and are planning for a Tuesday night.  I know tickets are non-refundable so how miserable will we be if it rains?  We'll focus on rides and maybe a parade/fireworks.  Can we link our party tickets to last years' magic bands?  Is a one-day memory maker worth it if we're not stopping for characters?  Thanks in advance



We generally buy our tickets once we know which day we are going to go. Last year a handful of parties sold out in advance and more sold out the day of. The first post on this thread has info on when things sold out last year. How miserable it is in the rain is kindof dependent on how much you do/don't like the rain lol. Depending on how bad it is, some of the party things may not happen, we went to a MVMCP where it rained one year and though we missed the parade, had a lot of fun after the rain stopped in a basically empty park. You can link your party tickets to your magic bands from last year by linking them to your DME - all of your past bands will work as long as they still show as being active in DME. A one-day memory maker is only worth it if you would order more than 3 photos online (each photo is around $14.95 to order individually and the cost of the one day MM is like $55 I think [maybe off by a few $$]). If you are going to take a bunch of other photos (e.g. magic shots, photos in front of the castle, etc.) and you want ride photos, it may be worth it - otherwise I would skip it!



skullsplitter said:


> Can someone point me to a post for a good strategy to see characters at the party?  Not sure exactly who my son wants to see yet, but I'd like to start game planning.  We are at the party on 10/5



There's a thread on here where people are posting their party plans - that may be a good place to start! https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...y-in-the-making.3604086/page-57#post-58126389 



garthbarth1 said:


> Fun! Are you allowed to do lights? I thought it was Window Decals only? I would love to do lights if we could!



We did lights at POP century a few years back. We got battery operated lights that were on a timer (on for 8 hours, off for 16 I think). We worked it out so they came on automatically around the time it got dark even if we weren't in the room and then they automatically went off 8 hours later. I think I got them at Target or Walmart or something like that. We put them up with the command hooks like someone else suggested!


----------



## monorailrabbit

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So it definitely varied by resort pretty much.
> 
> Our trip isn't planned till after Irma passes but I'm concerned about the storm after it that's developing. And we are staying at POP so I'm REALLY researching right now.



We are too, although we are about 10 days behind you. Irma has really perked our ears, so to speak. I'm not worried about rain, even thunderstorms, (in fact now I'm thinking how cool it would be to see an epic thunderstorm over the castle!) I just worry about flights. We are flying to MCO, then to LAX, then back home. Obviously there is no hurricane in LAX, so if we can't make it to MCO we are _really _SOL...


----------



## only hope

monorailrabbit said:


> We are too, although we are about 10 days behind you. Irma has really perked our ears, so to speak. I'm not worried about rain, even thunderstorms, (in fact now I'm thinking how cool it would be to see an epic thunderstorm over the castle!) I just worry about flights. We are flying to MCO, then to LAX, then back home. Obviously there is no hurricane in LAX, so if we can't make it to MCO we are _really _SOL...



If you are in Fl when there is a thunderstorm, please don't watch it from outside. It is dangerous. We get far more lightening than most of the rest of the country and multiple people are struck every year. Just in the past week, lightening from a single storm caused several house fires and struck multiple cars. You could watch the castle from Caseys, the Plaza Ice Cream shop, or the train station.


----------



## nicynot

Can we discuss the fastpasses for the party? I have seen on facebook people being emailed about needing to cancel they fastpasses they made for their party day, that they can have them. I have done parties previous years, and have always booked 3 fastpasses from 330-630. I have done so again this year, my party is my arrival night, and my ak day is three days later and my last day. I made my regular park day fps first and then circled back to make my party fps. I have yet to receive an email telling me i need to cancel my party fps. My FOP in on my last day, I dont want them to swipe my last day fp's once iv used my partys fps. What have you guys encountered so far? are any of you concerned?


----------



## Lesley Wake

nicynot said:


> Can we discuss the fastpasses for the party? I have seen on facebook people being emailed about needing to cancel they fastpasses they made for their party day, that they can have them. I have done parties previous years, and have always booked 3 fastpasses from 330-630. I have done so again this year, my party is my arrival night, and my ak day is three days later and my last day. I made my regular park day fps first and then circled back to make my party fps. I have yet to receive an email telling me i need to cancel my party fps. My FOP in on my last day, I dont want them to swipe my last day fp's once iv used my partys fps. What have you guys encountered so far? are any of you concerned?


My best advice would be careful about making any changes to your tickets/resort. That seems to be one of the triggers for causing a FP scan and possibly loosing them. I currently have FPs for a party date, as well as all regular ticket dates and haven't had any warning emails. Previously I had made a ticket reassignment and that caused some to be lost (have gotten them back since then).


----------



## HausofDisney

Just purchased my tickets to the party!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

nicynot said:


> Can we discuss the fastpasses for the party? I have seen on facebook people being emailed about needing to cancel they fastpasses they made for their party day, that they can have them. I have done parties previous years, and have always booked 3 fastpasses from 330-630. I have done so again this year, my party is my arrival night, and my ak day is three days later and my last day. I made my regular park day fps first and then circled back to make my party fps. I have yet to receive an email telling me i need to cancel my party fps. My FOP in on my last day, I dont want them to swipe my last day fp's once iv used my partys fps. What have you guys encountered so far? are any of you concerned?



There's actually a thread for that:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/who-has-had-their-last-day-of-fp-cancelled-due-to-making-fp-from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/"]Who has had their last day of FP+ cancelled due to making FP+ from 4pm-6:30pm with a MNSSHP ticket?[/URL]


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

monorailrabbit said:


> We are too, although we are about 10 days behind you. Irma has really perked our ears, so to speak. I'm not worried about rain, even thunderstorms, (in fact now I'm thinking how cool it would be to see an epic thunderstorm over the castle!) I just worry about flights. We are flying to MCO, then to LAX, then back home. Obviously there is no hurricane in LAX, so if we can't make it to MCO we are _really _SOL...



Yeah we will be going the 25th - 30th. So it's still a couple weeks out. I think it's cool in the sense you mentioned yet also disasterous with all the planning. But I'll just keep looking and figuring it out. Until the storm behind Irma turns into a hurricane, I'm gonna just brace for heavy rain.


----------



## alisonslp

So talk to me about the start of the party. I have read that they do a special tolling at 7p and the lake near frontier land gets all foggy. how "special" is this? Is it worth it to come over from tomorrowland to see it? We would have to then have to travel back to Beast's castle for an ADR. We have the time to do it but not sure if it is worth it. Can you see it on the side by the ferry boat or do you have to be over by Tom Sawyer? Also, what about the actual announcement? Worth hearing or skipping for a ride instead?


----------



## IrishNYC

sheila14 said:


> This better be the last one of the season!!!





sheila14 said:


> And now they are saying there is another tropical depression forming behind Irma. Though I don't come down for another month, this is hitting close to home





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So it definitely varied by resort pretty much.
> 
> Our trip isn't planned till after Irma passes but I'm concerned about the storm after it that's developing. And we are staying at POP so I'm REALLY researching right now.





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Yeah we will be going the 25th - 30th. So it's still a couple weeks out. I think it's cool in the sense you mentioned yet also disasterous with all the planning. But I'll just keep looking and figuring it out. Until the storm behind Irma turns into a hurricane, I'm gonna just brace for heavy rain.



José and Katia are both now hurricanes. Right now José is looking to turn northwest before hitting Puerto Rico, and if it continues on that path it would hit the mid-Atlantic coast the weekend of the 15th/16th or so. Katia is over the Gulf of Mexico and will travel southwest over Mexico and have no effect on Florida. 

I'm worried about José. We fly down from NYC on the 19th.


----------



## Willow1213

I've read through and searched the thread, but can't find any more details regarding "weapons". My son will be dressed as a Jedi, and a lightsaber is required in his eyes. Are these ok? This is our first party, so I want to make sure I'm getting it right. I already know to leave Han Solo's blaster at home


----------



## PolyRob

Willow1213 said:


> I've read through and searched the thread, but can't find any more details regarding "weapons". My son will be dressed as a Jedi, and a lightsaber is required in his eyes. Are these ok? This is our first party, so I want to make sure I'm getting it right. I already know to leave Han Solo's blaster at home


The parks sell lightsabers so I cannot see why not. I have seen some questionable behavior in Hollywood Studios with them and CMs don't seem to interject.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

IrishNYC said:


> José and Katia are both now hurricanes. Right now José is looking to turn northwest before hitting Puerto Rico, and if it continues on that path it would hit the mid-Atlantic coast the weekend of the 15th/16th or so. Katia is over the Gulf of Mexico and will travel southwest over Mexico and have no effect on Florida.
> 
> I'm worried about José. We fly down from NYC on the 19th.



We're flying from Baltimore I feel your pain. Hopefully it'll pass.

I didn't even know about Katia, I have never seen this many hurricanes in this short a time span before!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Willow1213 said:


> I've read through and searched the thread, but can't find any more details regarding "weapons". My son will be dressed as a Jedi, and a lightsaber is required in his eyes. Are these ok? This is our first party, so I want to make sure I'm getting it right. I already know to leave Han Solo's blaster at home



Light sabers are fine!


----------



## Sparkly

Thank goodness we arrive on the 17th so we'll miss the hurricane!!!


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

Sparkly said:


> Thank goodness we arrive on the 17th so we'll miss the hurricane!!!


Along the same lines, I'm so glad we don't arrive till the 18th (and that so far it seems Jose should go out to sea). I realized today our original plans had us leaving on the 11th, but by the time I checked free dining the morning it was released I couldn't find availability for our original dates, so I moved them (and extended to include my birthday since it was either that or my birthday being at universal). The craziness of booking free dining from the West Coast (or just maybe they didn't release full availability the first day) is actually what saved my trip.


----------



## FoxC63

Willow1213 said:


> I've read through and searched the thread, but can't find any more details regarding "weapons". My son will be dressed as a Jedi, and a lightsaber is required in his eyes. Are these ok? This is our first party, so I want to make sure I'm getting it right. I already know to leave Han Solo's blaster at home



Did you check WDW Official Halloween website?

*GUESTS AGES 14 AND OLDER*

Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)
Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts and hats are acceptable.
Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, *plastic light sabers*, toy swords and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerDressedOccasion


----------



## Amunet

We are still attending MNSSHP!
Had to move our trip from this weekend to Oct. 25-28 with the party on the 26th. So excited! Ive been to MNSSHP many times before but I just love the trick-or-treating, parade, costumes, fireworks, hocus Pocus show, rides and just the whole atmosphere!


----------



## sherlockmiles

*Orlando International Airport to close Saturday at 5 p.m. due to Irma*

hopefully our flight in for 11:30am goes ok.....just want to get down there.....


----------



## The Sunrise Student

sherlockmiles said:


> *Orlando International Airport to close Saturday at 5 p.m. due to Irma*
> 
> hopefully our flight in for 11:30am goes ok.....just want to get down there.....



We are also landing Saturday at 9:45 AM...

My husband and I have been watching this link like a hawk.. It is the most up-to-date source other than the UK weather models (Europe has the best charting system and NOAA has started to defer to it... guess that's what happens when the government is willing to help pay for science, but I digress.)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

Anyhow our plan, bring some cards, maybe head over to food and wine at EPCOT on Saturday when we arrive and grab a bottle of wine and hunker down at the resort. We have no delusions that this is going to be bad weather... It's just us two adults so we can relax and then enjoy the parks once the storm passes.

Weather Forecast at WDW as of 5:47 AM:

SAT, SEP 9th - PM Thunderstorms; 85 High / 74 Low; 90% chance of Precipitation; 79% Humidity
SUN, SEP 10th - Heavy Rain/Wind; 79 High / 72 Low; 100% chance of Precipitation; 87% Humidity
MON, SEP 11th -  AM Showers/Wind; 80 High / 69 Low; 90% chance of Precipitation; 76% Humidity
TUE, SEP 12th - Partly Cloudy; 87 High / 71 Low; 10% chance of Precipitation; 64% Humidity
WED, SEP 13th - Showers; 87 High / 72 Low; 40% chance of Precipitation; 67% Humidity
THU, SEP 14th - Showers; 88 High / 71 Low; 40% chance of Precipitation; 62% Humidity
FRI, SEP 15th - PM Thunderstorms; 88 High / 72 Low; 40% chance of Precipitation; 60% Humidity
SAT, SEP 16th - Partly Cloudy; 88 High / 72 Low; 20% chance of Precipitation; 68% Humidity
SUN, SEP 17th - Mostly Sunny; 86 High / 73 Low; 20% chance of Precipitation; 72% Humidity


----------



## sherlockmiles

The Sunrise Student said:


> We are also landing Saturday at 9:45 AM...
> An how our plan, bring some cards, maybe head over to food and wine at EPCOT on Saturday when we arrive and grab a bottle of wine and hunker down at the resort. We have no delusions that this is going to be bad weather... It's just us two adults so we can relax and then enjoy the parks once the storm passes.



That's our plan too!  DH just through the cribbage board into the suitcase.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

sherlockmiles said:


> That's our plan too!  DH just through the cribbage board into the suitcase.



Bring goodies to eat at your resort, some of them had a difficult time with food during Micheal last year (it varied depending on resort).... We are planning to pack some trail mixes and snack bars. Heck I know a few Chip and Dale snack mixes I am gonna grab when I get to the parks on Saturday too


----------



## pinkcheezit

I don't have any experience with airport closures. We are due to arrive at MCO Tuesday morning at 9am. I am really hoping no changes happen to our flight since the weather is looking fine that day. Does anyone have a guess how long the airport could be closed?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Check - grabbed a bag of cheerios (I eat them like chips) and a few packets of instant oatmeal.  Good idea about picking up some stuff at Epcot.

MY current question is that we are supposed to change hotels sunday - not sure how that will go.


----------



## sherlockmiles

pinkcheezit said:


> I don't have any experience with airport closures. We are due to arrive at MCO Tuesday morning at 9am. I am really hoping no changes happen to our flight since the weather is looking fine that day. Does anyone have a guess how long the airport could be closed?



personal opinion coming: I would think they would reopen sometime on Monday.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

sherlockmiles said:


> Check - grabbed a bag of cheerios (I eat them like chips) and a few packets of instant oatmeal.  Good idea about picking up some stuff at Epcot.
> 
> MY current question is that we are supposed to change hotels Sunday - not sure how that will go.



We check into the Disney resort on Sunday ourselves (staying at the close by non Disney hotel Saturday night)... I would ask on arrival, and probably change sooner rather than later. Current models have Irma hitting they Keys at 2 AM Sunday Morning.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

pinkcheezit said:


> I don't have any experience with airport closures. We are due to arrive at MCO Tuesday morning at 9am. I am really hoping no changes happen to our flight since the weather is looking fine that day. Does anyone have a guess how long the airport could be closed?



Current Models of the storm out at NOAA have it hitting South Carolina area by Tuesday... so it all depends on where you are coming from.


----------



## lovingeire

I would definitely pack some snack foods in my luggage.  Heck, I've even successfully transported wine in my checked bag quite a few times, however buying it at F&W or the resort is probably a safer, yet more expensive, bet.  (I put mine in a kitchen trash bag and use packing tape to seal it up, bubble wrap it, and then wrap it in a bag again.  My dad does the same trick.) . Fingers crossed everyone gets in and out of Orlando as needed and stays safe during Irma!  She's a beast!


----------



## sheila14

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> We're flying from Baltimore I feel your pain. Hopefully it'll pass.
> 
> I didn't even know about Katia, I have never seen this many hurricanes in this short a time span before!


This is scary, 3 hurricanes brewing, wild fires on the west coast what is next??


----------



## The Sunrise Student

lovingeire said:


> I would definitely pack some snack foods in my luggage.  Heck, I've even successfully transported wine in my checked bag quite a few times, however buying it at F&W or the resort is probably a safer, yet more expensive, bet.  (I put mine in a kitchen trash bag and use packing tape to seal it up, bubble wrap it, and then wrap it in a bag again.  My dad does the same trick.) . Fingers crossed everyone gets in and out of Orlando as needed and stays safe during Irma!  She's a beast!



We bought a case of different wines from IF&W last year when we ended up driving down because our flights got canceled for Mathew (you'd think we would learn not to plan WDW trips during this time by now  but we are a sucker for IF&W event). So... with us flying in this year *fingers crossed* we are going to have to partake of our wine favorites during our stay  Irma has defiantly been ugly to those islands for sure!!!! I am waiting for the 10 ish update at http://www.nhc.noaa.gov to see if they are still saying east coast..


----------



## sheila14

lovingeire said:


> I would definitely pack some snack foods in my luggage.  Heck, I've even successfully transported wine in my checked bag quite a few times, however buying it at F&W or the resort is probably a safer, yet more expensive, bet.  (I put mine in a kitchen trash bag and use packing tape to seal it up, bubble wrap it, and then wrap it in a bag again.  My dad does the same trick.) . Fingers crossed everyone gets in and out of Orlando as needed and stays safe during Irma!  She's a beast!


I wonder how popular this name will be for a baby name?? A hurricane this size is well off the charts. I just missed Matthew last year by 2 days what will this year be?? I check in 38 days


----------



## anricat

sheila14 said:


> This is scary, 3 hurricanes brewing, wild fires on the west coast what is next??



Nazis rallying in the streets of the US? Oh...wait.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sheila14 said:


> This is scary, 3 hurricanes brewing, wild fires on the west coast what is next??



Never mess with Mother Nature


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Willow1213 said:


> I've read through and searched the thread, but can't find any more details regarding "weapons". My son will be dressed as a Jedi, and a lightsaber is required in his eyes. Are these ok? This is our first party, so I want to make sure I'm getting it right. I already know to leave Han Solo's blaster at home


When I saw them confiscating "weapons" last year it was things that were guns or knives, I didnt see them take any lightsabers and I was fine going around with a 4 ft broom.


----------



## monorailrabbit

only hope said:


> If you are in Fl when there is a thunderstorm, please don't watch it from outside. It is dangerous. We get far more lightening than most of the rest of the country and multiple people are struck every year. Just in the past week, lightening from a single storm caused several house fires and struck multiple cars. You could watch the castle from Caseys, the Plaza Ice Cream shop, or the train station.


Oh good heavens please don't think I would be standing out in a storm getting pictures!  I totally meant from inside, or even our view from the hotel room! We are from NE, so we know about dangerous storms, granted we tornadoes and not hurricanes or nearly the amount of lightning as you guys do! I was a meteorology major in college, and part of me just loves this kind of stuff!
NOTE: I do NOT wish this kind of catastrophe/damage/peril/hardship on anyone! Mother nature just fascinates me and I love storm watching/chasing! Keeping all of you guys who are going to be there during Irma in my thoughts and prayers! I hope you guys all make it safely and have an awesome time!!


----------



## Jays2013

My younger son is going to be Indiana Jones. Do you think a whip is OK? We're planning to leave it coiled and tied to his belt loop, so I figured it would be.  (Otherwise, it would probably be used on his brother....)


----------



## SilSprBea

jamdisney said:


> We went to the 8/29 party. It was beautiful weather, we were really pleased about that. Some thoughts:
> *The fireworks and Hocus Pocus shows were great! I was surprised at how many people were still there for the second show but leaving the park was much easier than on a normal night in my experience.
> *The parade was OK. I felt it was pretty short. I got to see the headless horseman, though!
> *My DD and her husband stood in line for two hours to see Jack Sparrow and then PhotoPass added the picture of the people behind them in line instead of their picture to our account. I'm not sure if that's fixable? She's just glad that they asked someone to take pictures with her cell phone as backup.
> *The line at the Haunted Mansion for the magic shots was long until after the second parade. I really wanted that ghost driver shot and I'm glad we kept checking back (DH doesn't do long lines). My focus was to get as many magic shots as I could and I'm pleased to report that we did so with minimal waiting in lines.
> *It was a 'low crowd' night but was still more crowded than I expected.
> *The best costume we saw was a young guy with a chef's hat on his head. It was lit up and you could see the shadow of Remy in it. Such a great idea!
> *We walked on to Buzz Lightyear, It's a Small World, and Journey Under the Sea with no wait. Pirates of the Caribbean had a posted time of 20 minutes early in the night but it took us at least 40 minutes to go through. Later in the night we rode again and the posted 15 minutes was accurate.
> *My recommendation is to eat dinner before 7pm if you can, so that you won't miss any of the party activities. We didn't experience any shortages of the special treats. I can say for sure that Sleepy Hollow had the Jack Skellington and pumpkin Mickey waffles with ice cream after 8pm and the Main Street Bakery had the Mickey cinnamon bun after 9pm.
> Overall, we had a good time despite it being a very long day for us. We got to the park around noon and got back to our room after 1am.



I don't know if you already resolved your missing picture issue, but you can fix this. Something similar happened to me last time. If you're still in Disney you can visit one of the photo places (there is one in the Mickey Town Square Theater).  They will be able to search for the photo and add it for you!  If you're no longer there, you can either call for assistance or log onto the website and create a ticket. It's super helpful that you have the pictures for the people behind you because it will be easier to locate your pictures that way. Apologies if you already got an answer to this, but I'm behind on the thread!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Jays2013 said:


> My younger son is going to be Indiana Jones. Do you think a whip is OK? We're planning to leave it coiled and tied to his belt loop, so I figured it would be.  (Otherwise, it would probably be used on his brother....)


I'd think so considering they sell them on property for in Hollywood Studios.


----------



## Jays2013

FeralCatRogue said:


> I'd think so considering they sell them on property for in Hollywood Studios.



 Thanks! I figured, but second opinions can't hurt!


----------



## pjtoadie

I finally received an email back from Guest Services this morning. I emailed them on Saturday night after attending the party on Friday. I basically just told them we were a little disappointed with all of the rain etc and I asked if there was anything they could do such as tickets to another party. 

To my surprise they offered me five 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Tickets. I'm so glad that I emailed them! @FoxC63 I know that you wanted to know what was going on. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Honest opinions needed! So in order to age our costumes, ghost tourists, we were planning on throwing flour at each other before we go to the party. Would it look weird if I packed a small bag of flour in our suitcase? I'm seriously wondering if airport security will think it's drugs. 

It may just be safer to do it before the trip but I'm not sure.


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Hey everyone! I'm getting ready for our MNSSHP in October! We haven't attended since 2014, so I'm pretty excited! We plan on getting there around 4pm so we have a little time. Any suggestions on what we should do to kill some time? We plan on walking down the bypass for all they have to offer, and grabbing a QS dinner too. I only really want to meet Mickey, Lotso, and Ariel with Eric (since our family is dressing up as them). Any other characters will be a bonus, so I'm assuming we wouldn't have to line up for any of these characters immediately (we are skipping the major rare characters like Jack or Moana). And as for the magic shots - do we have to ask if the photographers have them like we normally do any other day, or will they be automatic since it's a party night? And can you use MDE during the party nights to see wait times of characters and such?


----------



## Jarmo

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Honest opinions needed! So in order to age our costumes, ghost tourists, we were planning on throwing flour at each other before we go to the party. Would it look weird if I packed a small bag of flour in our suitcase? I'm seriously wondering if airport security will think it's drugs.
> 
> It may just be safer to do it before the trip but I'm not sure.



It's silly to think about, but no way would I bring a bag of flour on to an airplane unless you want your suitcase ripped open


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Jarmo said:


> It's silly to think about, but no way would I bring a bag of flour on to an airplane unless you want your suitcase ripped open



Yep I thought it was silly too till DBF brought it up so I think we will just throw flour at each other before the trip and pack the shirts in plastic zip lock bags.


----------



## PardonOurPixieDust

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Yep I thought it was silly too till DBF brought it up so I think we will just throw flour at each other before the trip and pack the shirts in plastic zip lock bags.


You can usually buy some form of white stage makeup fairly cheap, especially this close to Halloween. I'd really recommend that and an untinted makeup setting powder instead. There's no way that flour will stay with sufficient coverage for very long, and it'd definitely cause odd looks on the plane.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

PardonOurPixieDust said:


> You can usually buy some form of white stage makeup fairly cheap, especially this close to Halloween. I'd really recommend that and an untinted makeup setting powder instead. There's no way that flour will stay with sufficient coverage for very long, and it'd definitely cause odd looks on the plane.



The thing is we don't want to destroy the clothes cuz we like them, we just wanted somerthing that could wash out pretty easily.

We aren't wearing the clothes down, our party isn't until our 2nd day of the trip. Makeup I got handled. I just need to practice, I'm already 1 shade above spooky ghosts though naturally so shouldn't be very hard.


----------



## PolyRob

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Honest opinions needed! So in order to age our costumes, ghost tourists, we were planning on throwing flour at each other before we go to the party. Would it look weird if I packed a small bag of flour in our suitcase? I'm seriously wondering if airport security will think it's drugs.
> 
> It may just be safer to do it before the trip but I'm not sure.


What about a travel size powder?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

PolyRob said:


> What about a travel size powder?



I was going to suggest the same thing.  Travel sized baby powder.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm getting ready for our MNSSHP in October! We haven't attended since 2014, so I'm pretty excited! We plan on getting there around 4pm so we have a little time. Any suggestions on what we should do to kill some time? We plan on walking down the bypass for all they have to offer, and grabbing a QS dinner too. I only really want to meet Mickey, Lotso, and Ariel with Eric (since our family is dressing up as them). Any other characters will be a bonus, so I'm assuming we wouldn't have to line up for any of these characters immediately (we are skipping the major rare characters like Jack or Moana). And as for the magic shots - do we have to ask if the photographers have them like we normally do any other day, or will they be automatic since it's a party night? And can you use MDE during the party nights to see wait times of characters and such?


If you are in a special photo location (i.e. outside HM) the magic shots will be automatic. Still plan to ask on Main Street, etc. 

Characters that meet during the day (like Mickey) will still show wait times in MDE during the party. Characters exclusive to MNSSHP will not. 

If Ariel and Eric are your priority M&G, plan to line up around 6:30 for the shortest wait. 

Have fun!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Honest opinions needed! So in order to age our costumes, ghost tourists, we were planning on throwing flour at each other before we go to the party. Would it look weird if I packed a small bag of flour in our suitcase? I'm seriously wondering if airport security will think it's drugs.
> 
> It may just be safer to do it before the trip but I'm not sure.




sounds kind of messy for when you are at the party......but interesting.

May I suggest getting baby power at the resort and using that instead?  then airports dont come into play


----------



## vinotinto

mds88 said:


> This is exactly how I felt. I understand disney can't change the weather, but the communication was terrible. I wish they would have given a time frame (within 60 minutes, within 20 minutes, ect.) for all the delays. We wasted so much time waiting and then ultimately leaving our spots that we lined up early for for both the parade and hocus pocus 1 and 2. When they announced the fireworks were delayed we went to do Lotso (who wasn't out when we got there btw) and did buzz instead and the fireworks were already started. I was a little upset because if I knew the delay was only going to be 15 minutes i would have waited, but we already wasted so much time waiting for the shows and parades I didn't want to waste any more. Very disappointed with how disney handled this party



We were also at the Friday, Sept 1st party and my experience is very similar. Shows, parade and fireworks were our main priorities, followed by ToT and some rides. We got a very early spot at the front of the hub for the 1st Hocus Pocus show, which abruptly stopped when it started to rain. We then moved to grab a parade spot and waited for a while past 9:15, when we decided to take the kids ToT. Then, had to grab a spot last minute when the modified 1st parade started running. We waited a little bit for the fireworks and a CM told us they were going to be delayed. We went to ride Space Mountain (no wait) and when we came out the fireworks were already taking place. There was no way to know when the events would take place, so you either waited around or risked missing them. 

I love the party, but between the rain, delays and waiting around, I decided I will not be buying tickets in advance again. I will wait until the day of the party to make sure it's not a whole evening of rain.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Baby powder is a brilliant idea actually thanks guys! We're also planning on attaching spiders and spider web to the costumes so this should be fun! 

Imsoexcited!!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

We are headed to the party tonight. Where do we line up for Jack and Sally? Does Town Square Mickey generally have a lengthy line?


----------



## scrappinmom

Not sure if it's been posted here yet - WDW just cancelled Sunday's party  - it's on the Irma thread


----------



## pjtoadie

Not sure if this was posted yet but the party on Sunday has been canceled.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Better safe then sorry.


----------



## sky13

I think it's not surprising at all that they cancelled the party...


----------



## Disneymom1126

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Better safe then sorry.



I agree - and easier to handle refunding tickets/switching tickets to a different night for folks over the next few days then handle it all last minute. Plus, I'm sure they would rather people aren't risking it to get out to the party and need to make decisions for CMs as well. Regardless of where Irma hits, the storm is the size of Florida, so Orlando will be impacted, just a matter of "how impacted" it will be.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

MNSSHP Sunday, Sept. 10th has been *cancelled*.

Here are your options:

Tickets to attend another party either MNSSHP or MVMCP
1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option, to be used within the next two years.
Receive a full refund for event tickets.  You can call (407) 939-7818 or email Ticket.Inquiries@DisneyWorld.com to process an exchange.


----------



## ArielRae

Do we need to stop by one of the two Allergy booths to get our bag or can we get it using the bypass and get both an allergy bag and a regular TOT bag? Do all the TOT stops give out the Allergy coins? How late can we go and redeem our coins? Are they open for a little after 12:00?


----------



## monique5

*NEWS*

Disney World has announced some closures and cancellations ahead of Hurricane Irma’s arrival this weekend.  The storm is supposed to make an impact upon the area Saturday night and Sunday.  Here’s the recent announcements:


Blizzard Beach is currently closed September 8 and 9.
Saturday night’s Night of Joy concert event is now cancelled.  Saturday night concert tickets may be exchanged for Friday night at the ESPN World of Sports Box Office after 4pm Friday. Refunds can be processed by calling (407) 939-7818 by January 31, 2018 or email at Ticket.Inquiries@DisneyWorld.com
*Sunday, September 10 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party is cancelled.*
Here are your options:

Tickets to attend another Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party.
Tickets to attend an upcoming Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party.
1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option, to be used within the next two years.
Receive a full refund for event tickets.
You can call (407) 939-7818 or email Ticket.Inquiries@DisneyWorld.com to process an exchange.


All performances of Disney On Ice: Dare to Dream (September 8-10) have been postponed until May 2018


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> MNSSHP Sunday, Sept. 10th has been cancelled.




Thank you for being on top of this.  I see the refund info on the other thread.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> *NEWS*
> MNSSHP Sunday, Sept. 10th has been cancelled.



Thank you for being on top of this and keeping the rest of us informed.


----------



## Anal Annie

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Honest opinions needed! So in order to age our costumes, ghost tourists, we were planning on throwing flour at each other before we go to the party. Would it look weird if I packed a small bag of flour in our suitcase? I'm seriously wondering if airport security will think it's drugs.
> 
> It may just be safer to do it before the trip but I'm not sure.



I got pulled aside and my bag searched one thing at a time once for bring a 1 Lb bag of coffee in my carry-on.  I would do it at home and be done with it...


----------



## sherlockmiles

Darn!  The 9/10 cancellation cuts my candy stash in half!!  And now I need to decide between my 2 costumes for 9/12


----------



## Lesverts

I guess it has already been reported that Sunday is cancelled. A plaid told me and helped me get a ticket for tonight.


----------



## missangelalexis

*MomTo2Princesses* said:


> We are headed to the party tonight. Where do we line up for Jack and Sally? Does Town Square Mickey generally have a lengthy line?



The gazebo in Liberty Square near the Christmas Shop.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

Hi guys! I know this has already been said, but would someone mind telling us again in which locations we will be able to pick up our wristbands while in the park? Thanks!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

missangelalexis said:


> The gazebo in Liberty Square near the Christmas Shop.


Thank you so much! On the monorail now


----------



## missangelalexis

Kristin Weiss said:


> Hi guys! I know this has already been said, but would someone mind telling us again in which locations we will be able to pick up our wristbands while in the park? Thanks!



Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Philharmagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)


----------



## MissMaryQC

Here now! In by 3:45! We're about the 7th in line for Jack and Sally.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

missangelalexis said:


> Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
> Philharmagic (Fantasyland)
> Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)


Thank you so much!! Now..whether to pick 7DMT or Space for a FP before the party!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Anal Annie said:


> I got pulled aside and my bag searched one thing at a time once for bring a 1 Lb bag of coffee in my carry-on.  I would do it at home and be done with it...


Yep I think baby powder will be what we do instead. See this is a good thing that I asked?


----------



## Disneymom1126

Kristin Weiss said:


> Thank you so much!! Now..whether to pick 7DMT or Space for a FP before the party!



If you plan to ride them both, I'd FP 7DMT - the line for it will be longer during the party than it will for Space. Have fun!!!


----------



## littlebearfan

Kristin Weiss said:


> Thank you so much!! Now..whether to pick 7DMT or Space for a FP before the party!



From what I have read on this forum, people said space mountain was a very short wait during the party, but 7DMT seemed to always have some waiting time. Hope you get the one you want!


----------



## *MomTo2Princesses*

MissMaryQC said:


> Here now! In by 3:45! We're about the 7th in line for Jack and Sally.


 We are in line a few down as well!


----------



## lindsayjs

https://www.spirithalloween.com/thu...ng/movies/hocus-pocus/pc/1382/c/3810/4229.uts
The spelltacular merch might not be in the parks but Spirit Halloween has a lot of awesome Hocus Pocus stuff this year!


----------



## Kristin Weiss

Disneymom1126 said:


> If you plan to ride them both, I'd FP 7DMT - the line for it will be longer during the party than it will for Space. Have fun!!!





littlebearfan said:


> From what I have read on this forum, people said space mountain was a very short wait during the party, but 7DMT seemed to always have some waiting time. Hope you get the one you want!


Thanks guys! I just scored a 7DMT FP for 3:15-4:15 before the party! I'll be picking up my wristband at Philharmagic! YAY!


----------



## Lee Matthews

Where are jack and sally located?


----------



## Disfan454

Can we make a thread for Irma and other storm updates. This thread is mostly about that now instead of the Halloween party updates and information/news.


----------



## FoxC63

That's been established a long time ago:

The DIS Boards has a dedicated Hurricane Irma thread some have cancelled their trips others are waiting. Some have posted awesome links to help keep you informed, but it's also a lot of stories and impact in other states.
Link: Hurricane Irma?

DIS Boards Cancelling/rescheduling a trip thread due to Hurricane Irma:
Irma, Results for Canceling/Rescheduling ONLY (no debate or if you should or shouldn't)

The Moderators have also set up an information only thread which they will post:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-irma-confirmed-info-wdw-parks-open-mco-open-until-saturday-5-00p.3632370/"]Hurricane Irma: CONFIRMED Info: WDW Parks - Open; MCO - Open until Saturday @ 5::00p...[/URL]


----------



## MissMaryQC

5:05 Jack and Sally are out!!


----------



## Amunet

Does anyone know a thread or place where people exchange/drop fastpasses like they do ADRs? Have to find new FP for 7DMT since switching from the 10th. Blah.



cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Honest opinions needed! So in order to age our costumes, ghost tourists, we were planning on throwing flour at each other before we go to the party. Would it look weird if I packed a small bag of flour in our suitcase? I'm seriously wondering if airport security will think it's drugs.
> 
> It may just be safer to do it before the trip but I'm not sure.



I would be concerned about any powder you put on would transfer onto surfaces while you are at the party. Riding rides, sitting on chairs, etc. I would be upset sitting in a pile of white powder in my costume after working so hard on it.


----------



## mickey1968

monique5 said:


> *NEWS*
> 
> Disney World has announced some closures and cancellations ahead of Hurricane Irma’s arrival this weekend.  The storm is supposed to make an impact upon the area Saturday night and Sunday.  Here’s the recent announcements:
> 
> 
> Blizzard Beach is currently closed September 8 and 9.
> Saturday night’s Night of Joy concert event is now cancelled.  Saturday night concert tickets will not be honored for Friday night.  Refunds can be processed by calling (407) 939-7818 by January 31, 2018 or email at Ticket.Inquiries@DisneyWorld.com
> *Sunday, September 10 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party is cancelled.*
> Here are your options:
> 
> Tickets to attend another Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party.
> Tickets to attend an upcoming Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party.
> 1 Day Magic Your Way Tickets with Park Hopper Option, to be used within the next two years.
> Receive a full refund for event tickets.
> You can call (407) 939-7818 or email Ticket.Inquiries@DisneyWorld.com to process an exchange.
> 
> 
> All performances of Disney On Ice: Dare to Dream (September 8-10) have been postponed until May 2018
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2017/...s-cancellations-ahead-hurricane-irma-arrival/


Actually they are allowing people with Night of Joy tix for Saturday to attend Friday.


----------



## sheila14

MissMaryQC said:


> Here now! In by 3:45! We're about the 7th in line for Jack and Sally.





MissMaryQC said:


> Here now! In by 3:45! We're about the 7th in line for Jack and Sally.


Good for you I am hoping to do the same in 37 days!!!!


----------



## trill2017

I'm going in 29 days!!! A week or so ago I thought about making a plan to ensure I got all the magic shots, etc. but now I'm more in the mind of just winging it and enjoying. I've seen the parade many times, I'm not into character meets or shows so much. I'm more of a people watcher, so whatever I end up seeing at the party, I'll be happy. The first party I went to was in 2007 and things have definitely changed a lot since then but that's what happens to things over time.


----------



## lovingeire

MissMaryQC said:


> Here now! In by 3:45! We're about the 7th in line for Jack and Sally.



What time did you end up meeting Jack & Sally?  Did you go through the bypass or straight to J&S?


----------



## only hope

MissMaryQC said:


> Here now! In by 3:45! We're about the 7th in line for Jack and Sally.



Were CM ensuring everyone had a wristband before 4? My hope is to get in line about 340 and have my mom waiting for a wristband, then switch.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Any chance Vampire Mickey (main st theater) appears before 7pm?


----------



## snowybelle

At the party now, waiting for the Fireworks! Feels like a light crowd compared to both parties I attended last year! (Both were in September)

Headless Horseman rode!!! Had a little bit of rain right around 7 but weather has been awesome!!

Was able to try the pumpkin Mickey waffles (no line at sleepy hollow!)

Only did one character meet so far -- not our priority. But heard Moana was 2 hours early on. Saw the Dwarves line around 7... it was long, but not as long as I remember it being last year.

Such a good party night, I truly hope some people who were coming on the 10th were able to switch to tonight!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Anal Annie said:


> I got pulled aside and my bag searched one thing at a time once for bring a 1 Lb bag of coffee in my carry-on.  I would do it at home and be done with it...



Several months ago I had both 2 or 3 lbs of coffee in my carry on along with a bunch of dog treats.  And that was the time Security had a dog of course!

Although - the dog actually did not respond.


----------



## sherlockmiles

snowybelle said:


> At the party now,
> 
> Such a good party night, I truly hope some people who were coming on the 10th were able to switch to tonight!



Great for you - thank you for letting us know.  Great picture!!!


----------



## soniam

snowybelle said:


> At the party now, waiting for the Fireworks! Feels like a light crowd compared to both parties I attended last year! (Both were in September)
> 
> Headless Horseman rode!!! Had a little bit of rain right around 7 but weather has been awesome!!
> 
> Was able to try the pumpkin Mickey waffles (no line at sleepy hollow!)



How were the waffles? I don't know if we will have enough room for the Ohana @ 4pm, the waffles, the orange Mickey dome, and 1 of the HM treats, plus candy. I might need to make a priority call


----------



## lovingeire

soniam said:


> How were the waffles? I don't know if we will have enough room for the Ohana @ 4pm, the waffles, the orange Mickey dome, and 1 of the HM treats, plus candy. I might need to make a priority call



I'm also curious how they were.  They're #1 on my list for party treats because I love all things pumpkin!  I was thinking of stopping in to the Plaza for pumpkin ice cream on my way to J&S, but I also don't want to spend the time...


----------



## Amunet

I could of sworn there was news about switching selling the current pumpkin mickey popcorn bucket to an ogives boogie one in October. Could anyone confirm this?
I was really looking forward to getting that pumpkin bucket this weekend.


----------



## soniam

lovingeire said:


> I'm also curious how they were.  They're #1 on my list for party treats because I love all things pumpkin!  I was thinking of stopping in to the Plaza for pumpkin ice cream on my way to J&S, but I also don't want to spend the time...



I am thinking about getting the pumpkin ice cream on our non-party MK day. We love pumpkin too, and I thought I had read that the pumpkin ice cream is available outside of the party. One of my best pumpkin creations was a pumpkin rum cake. I also love pumpkin polenta; we make it instead of stuffing.

EDIT: I forget. Are you doing the party on the 11/1 too?


----------



## snowybelle

lovingeire said:


> I'm also curious how they were.  They're #1 on my list for party treats because I love all things pumpkin!



They were good!!! If you like Mickey waffles, they are the same but with a very noticeable pumpkin spice flavor. My husband and I both really liked them, and we both tend to be kind of snobby when it comes to food (even at Disney)


----------



## sherlockmiles

I hope they take the 200 mickey popcorn buckets from the 9/10 cancelled party and add them to the stock for 9/12.


----------



## lovingeire

soniam said:


> I am thinking about getting the pumpkin ice cream on our non-party MK day. We love pumpkin too, and I thought I had read that the pumpkin ice cream is available outside of the party. One of my best pumpkin creations was a pumpkin rum cake. I also love pumpkin polenta; we make it instead of stuffing.
> 
> EDIT: I forget. Are you doing the party on the 11/1 too?



Yes, it is available on non party days so that is an option!  Thanks for reminding me of that.  I just thought how nice that would be for a snack while I waited in line for Jack & Sally.     Yes, I am going to the 11/1 party.  You are as well, correct?  I can't wait!  And that pumpkin rum cake sounds divine!



snowybelle said:


> They were good!!! If you like Mickey waffles, they are the same but with a very noticeable pumpkin spice flavor. My husband and I both really liked them, and we both tend to be kind of snobby when it comes to food (even at Disney)



Thank you!  Sounds like I'll enjoy them!


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Cluelyss said:


> If you are in a special photo location (i.e. outside HM) the magic shots will be automatic. Still plan to ask on Main Street, etc.
> 
> Characters that meet during the day (like Mickey) will still show wait times in MDE during the party. Characters exclusive to MNSSHP will not.
> 
> If Ariel and Eric are your priority M&G, plan to line up around 6:30 for the shortest wait.
> 
> Have fun!!



Thanks so much! Mickey changes into his costume closer to the party, right? We didn't meet any characters at our first MNSSHP, so I want to make sure we are attempting to do it right lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyMomma1216 said:


> Thanks so much! Mickey changes into his costume closer to the party, right? We didn't meet any characters at our first MNSSHP, so I want to make sure we are attempting to do it right lol.


Correct. He won't be in his Halloween costume until 7. 

@sherlockmiles


----------



## samara

I'm catching up on all the posts from the past few days, but I have a quick question about the Dessert Party...if you book the Plaza viewing, do you still get a reserved table for the dessert part of the evening?  We did the Star Wars dessert party last year and I felt like it was kind of chaos with not nearly enough seating.


----------



## kncdad

24 Days and counting until our trip.  MNSSHP on October 3!!  Cannot wait...  Packing has started..  What is the must have snack in your opinion this year?  The Haunted Mansion snack looks great so does the pumpkin cheesecake.

me| DW|DD (15)| DS (10)


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Any chance Vampire Mickey (main st theater) appears before 7pm?



No.  He comes out at 7pm.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> No.  He comes out at 7pm.


THX


----------



## vinotinto

samara said:


> I'm catching up on all the posts from the past few days, but I have a quick question about the Dessert Party...if you book the Plaza viewing, do you still get a reserved table for the dessert part of the evening?  We did the Star Wars dessert party last year and I felt like it was kind of chaos with not nearly enough seating.


We did the HEA Plaza Garden Foreworks Party on Saturday. We were given a table in the second "story" of Tomorrowland Terrace, where we could eat our desserts and then head t the Plaza Garden area. HTH!


----------



## FoxC63

snowybelle said:


> Such a good party night, I truly hope some people who were coming on the 10th were able to switch to tonight!



Can you tell me what time you got in line to meet the ducks and what time you finished?  Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> We did the HEA Plaza Garden Foreworks Party on Saturday. We were given a table in the second "story" of Tomorrowland Terrace, where we could eat our desserts and then head t the Plaza Garden area. HTH!


What time did you head down? How crowded did the area feel? We've done this party for HEA and it seemed to be very light crowds, but wondering if they are overselling it for the party?


----------



## Cluelyss

samara said:


> I'm catching up on all the posts from the past few days, but I have a quick question about the Dessert Party...if you book the Plaza viewing, do you still get a reserved table for the dessert part of the evening?  We did the Star Wars dessert party last year and I felt like it was kind of chaos with not nearly enough seating.


It's not "reserved" but everyone is guaranteed a table (with chairs!) unlike the SW party.


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> What time did you head down? How crowded did the area feel? We've done this party for HEA and it seemed to be very light crowds, but wondering if they are overselling it for the party?


Fireworks were at 9:00 pm, and we were in our Plaza Garden spots at 8:30. When we came in, there was still plenty of space, but it did fill. Some guests were still arriving at 8:55. The Plaza Garden was crowded, but our party was basically sold out (This was the Saturday of Labor Day weekend and I was checking, and there was only a reservation for 2 people left. I was also checking the Tuesday and I could have made a reservation for 20).

There was some space in the back right-hand corner even by the time the fireworks started.

We were able to see a good portion of the castle and all of the fireworks.

The best thing about the reserved area is that not one person put their kid up on their shoulders. I think that the understanding that everyone had paid extra to be there and the few inches of extra space for each person, contributed to an environment where everyone was being more civil and kind.

Having done it, I don't think the reserved area is worth it or necessary unless you are going during a crowded period. I had a slightly better view on Tuesday, without Fireworks viewing and finding a spot about 12 minutes before they started. But, Tuesdays are less crowded than Saturdays.


----------



## FoxC63

vinotinto said:


> The best thing about the reserved area is that *not one person put their kid up on their shoulders*. I think that the understanding that everyone had paid extra to be there and the few inches of extra space for each person, contributed to an environment where everyone was being more *civil and kind*.



This is how it should be all the time!  Love hearing this!


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> Fireworks were at 9:00 pm, and we were in our Plaza Garden spots at 8:30. When we came in, there was still plenty of space, but it did fill. Some guests were still arriving at 8:55. The Plaza Garden was crowded, but our party was basically sold out (This was the Saturday of Labor Day weekend and I was checking, and there was only a reservation for 2 people left. I was also checking the Tuesday and I could have made a reservation for 20).
> 
> There was some space in the back right-hand corner even by the time the fireworks started.
> 
> We were able to see a good portion of the castle and all of the fireworks.
> 
> The best thing about the reserved area is that not one person put their kid up on their shoulders. I think that the understanding that everyone had paid extra to be there and the few inches of extra space for each person, contributed to an environment where everyone was being more civil and kind.
> 
> Having done it, I don't think the reserved area is worth it or necessary unless you are going during a crowded period. I had a slightly better view on Tuesday, without Fireworks viewing and finding a spot about 12 minutes before they started. But, Tuesdays are less crowded than Saturdays.


Thank you for all of this info. I was assuming you had done the party during MNSSHP, so my apologies at making you write out all this info about a non-party night


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you for all of this info. I was assuming you had done the party during MNSSHP, so my apologies at making you write out all this info about a non-party night


No worries, I think it is still relevant.


----------



## ArielRae

I have been looking for a list or photos of  all the types of candy given out this year.

Found a YouTube video showing their candy haul. Listed below is what they got.





Peanut M&Ms
Plain M&Ms
Crispy M&Ms
Pretzel M&Ms
Peanut Butter M&Ms
Regular Skittles
Cauldron Skittles (Tropical I think)
Life Savers Gummies
Twix Minis
Milky Way Minis
Snickers Peanut Butter
Snickers crispers
Snickers Minis
Starbursts regular & Halloween Mix
Dove Chocolates

Edited:
Not Listed in the video but seen in photos:
3 Musketeers Fun Size

Let me know if you have received any other candies not listed.


----------



## lobolabo

ArielRae said:


> I have been looking for a list or photos of  all the types of candy given out this year.
> 
> Found a YouTube video showing their candy haul. Listed below is what they got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut M&Ms
> Plain M&Ms
> Crispy M&Ms
> Pretzel M&Ms
> Peanut Butter M&Ms
> Regular Skittles
> Cauldron Skittles (Tropical I think)
> Life Savers Gummies
> 3 Musketeers Fun Size
> Twix Minis
> Milky Way Minis
> Snickers Peanut Butter
> Snickers crispers
> Snickers Minis
> Starbursts regular & Halloween Mix
> Dove Chocolates



Oh I am going to be so sick!


----------



## sky13

ArielRae said:


> I have been looking for a list or photos of  all the types of candy given out this year.
> 
> Found a YouTube video showing their candy haul. Listed below is what they got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut M&Ms
> Plain M&Ms
> Crispy M&Ms
> Pretzel M&Ms
> Peanut Butter M&Ms
> Regular Skittles
> Cauldron Skittles (Tropical I think)
> Life Savers Gummies
> Twix Minis
> Milky Way Minis
> Snickers Peanut Butter
> Snickers crispers
> Snickers Minis
> Starbursts regular & Halloween Mix
> Dove Chocolates
> 
> Edited:
> Not Listed in the video but seen in photos:
> 3 Musketeers Fun Size
> 
> Let me know if you have received any other candies not listed.



I'm almost relieved that I'm not the only person who got back and decided to try sorting candy by type!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I was supposed to be heading to WDW and doing MNSSHP on Sunday Sept 17. I know that is still a week away but we have canceled. Just too much uncertainty with the storm. Now I get to decide if we are going to reschedule WDW (even though good luck to myself with that, all resorts rooms seem to be fully booked up or very expensive until late October). Or maybe we'll do a DL Halloween party for the first time.


----------



## soniam

lovingeire said:


> Yes, it is available on non party days so that is an option!  Thanks for reminding me of that.  I just thought how nice that would be for a snack while I waited in line for Jack & Sally.     Yes, I am going to the 11/1 party.  You are as well, correct?  I can't wait!  And that pumpkin rum cake sounds divine!



Yep, 11/1 wave2:




OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I was supposed to be heading to WDW and doing MNSSHP on Sunday Sept 17. I know that is still a week away but we have canceled. Just too much uncertainty with the storm. Now I get to decide if we are going to reschedule WDW (even though good luck to myself with that, all resorts rooms seem to be fully booked up or very expensive until late October). Or maybe we'll do a DL Halloween party for the first time.



I was wondering if you were going to be affected. Sorry that you decided to cancel. A DL party would be very cool. I hope you come up with something


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I was wondering if you were going to be affected. Sorry that you decided to cancel. A DL party would be very cool. I hope you come up with something



Yeah, we were supposed to arrive early Thursday. Now it looks like the storm might still be going strong on Tuesday. We were going to drive and there is just too much uncertainty. I don't want to be going to the area if there is lots of search and rescue or clean up going on. No reason to get in the way of that.

The only bad thing for us is that all the WDW hotel rooms seem to be sold out or pretty highly priced for the end of September and most of October.


----------



## Lee Matthews

We attended the party last night. I haven't attended a party since 2009 so I had a rough idea of what to expect.

I thought it was a decent party. I felt it was a little too crowded for my liking. A lot of pushing for the stage show and parade.

Both of those were great as were the fireworks but to me they did feel a bit shorter than they used to be. That's probably me though.

Candy stops were great at tomorrowland but once we got to liberty bell area and through to adventure land, they were literally giving one piece of candy per person. Thought that was a bit tight. 

We got to meet Jafar and Lotso as they had reasonable lines but bit gutted we missed Jack/ Sally or Cruella as they were just too long.

I personally think 5 hours is just too short. You could probably do everything in 2 parties but your time is limited in a single party.


----------



## Kindermouse

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I was supposed to be heading to WDW and doing MNSSHP on Sunday Sept 17. I know that is still a week away but we have canceled. Just too much uncertainty with the storm. Now I get to decide if we are going to reschedule WDW (even though good luck to myself with that, all resorts rooms seem to be fully booked up or very expensive until late October). Or maybe we'll do a DL Halloween party for the first time.



the DL party is my usual party so if you decide to go that way I know of several fun things that you can enjoy at that party that you cant get at WDW. for instance Jack and Sally meet there all day so you dont have to waste party time waiting on their line. In general they have a lot of roaming character during the day there so if characters are your thing thats a big advantage. They also have a totally not advertised preparty in toontown for an hour before the party for party guests only. It had characters in costume for photos  so again you can save your main party time for other things. Last year we got Goofy, Donald and Daisy, and the chipmunks in costume at the preparty. I also absolutely love Halloween Screams fireworks. The Frightfully Fun parade is really good-a little short but still really good. there are only 3 parties a week so you have fewer nights where it closes early if dont go to multiple parties. California adventure has also stepped up its Halloween offerings and decore this year so you can get some Halloween fun over there too.

Please be aware that they already have several sold out nights and normally nearly all parties sell out at DL.


----------



## OrangeBirdFan

Kindermouse said:


> the DL party is my usual party so if you decide to go that way I know of several fun things that you can enjoy at that party that you cant get at WDW. for instance Jack and Sally meet there all day so you dont have to waste party time waiting on their line. In general they have a lot of roaming character during the day there so if characters are your thing thats a big advantage. They also have a totally not advertised preparty in toontown for an hour before the party for party guests only. It had characters in costume for photos  so again you can save your main party time for other things. Last year we got Goofy, Donald and Daisy, and the chipmunks in costume at the preparty. I also absolutely love Halloween Screams fireworks. The Frightfully Fun parade is really good-a little short but still really good. there are only 3 parties a week so you have fewer nights where it closes early if dont go to multiple parties. California adventure has also stepped up its Halloween offerings and decore this year so you can get some Halloween fun over there too.
> 
> Please be aware that they already have several sold out nights and normally nearly all parties sell out at DL.



I'm planning on going to the DL party next year.  Do you have any tips/can you point me in the right direction for research?  Also, do you think one party is enough or should I be trying for two?  Next year is probably going to be our only time experiencing DL Halloween.  As things stand, we're only going to be there on Halloween itself but I'm debating adding an extra day at the front end (we're already planning on two days in November).  I've researched the heck out of the WDW Halloween party, and I've been a number of times but I'm a little at a loss with DL.

For this year's WDW party, do the Tweedles meet all night long starting at 7pm?  Or do they switch out with another character the way that Aladdin & Jasmine rotate?  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

OrangeBirdFan said:


> For this year's WDW party, do the Tweedles meet all night long starting at 7pm?  Or do they switch out with another character the way that Aladdin & Jasmine rotate?  Thanks!


Queen of Hearts and Tweedles meet in one line, Alice and Mad Hatter in another. They do not switch off - but will take breaks.


----------



## BlueHippo

We're going as little mermaid characters and DH is going as King Triton.  Is a beard/ mustache wig considered a mask?  Will he be allowed to wear it?


----------



## OrangeBirdFan

Cluelyss said:


> Queen of Hearts and Tweedles meet in one line, Alice and Mad Hatter in another. They do not switch off - but will take breaks.



Thanks!


----------



## Kindermouse

OrangeBirdFan said:


> I'm planning on going to the DL party next year.  Do you have any tips/can you point me in the right direction for research?  Also, do you think one party is enough or should I be trying for two?  Next year is probably going to be our only time experiencing DL Halloween.  As things stand, we're only going to be there on Halloween itself but I'm debating adding an extra day at the front end (we're already planning on two days in November).  I've researched the heck out of the WDW Halloween party, and I've been a number of times but I'm a little at a loss with DL.



The DL boards on this site are wonderful wealth of information and even after doing a few parties before I became aware of the DisBoards I was able to learn a lot of tips and tricks that I wouldnt have thought of. you can find more info here than I could even contain in a single post.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...-time-mickeys-halloween-party-thread.3607596/

and here is last years thread which on post 1-5 has a crazy amount of info

https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...halloweentime-starts-sept-9-sold-out.3526615/


----------



## OrangeBirdFan

Kindermouse said:


> The DL boards on this site are wonderful wealth of information and even after doing a few parties before I became aware of the DisBoards I was able to learn a lot of tips and tricks that I wouldnt have thought of. you can find more info here than I could even contain in a single post.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/2...-time-mickeys-halloween-party-thread.3607596/
> 
> and here is last years thread which on post 1-5 has a crazy amount of info
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...halloweentime-starts-sept-9-sold-out.3526615/



Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BlueHippo said:


> We're going as little mermaid characters and DH is going as King Triton.  Is a beard/ mustache wig considered a mask?  Will he be allowed to wear it?



No, that won't be considered a mask and is allowed.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

I sadly pulled my Belle Dress from my suitcase and put away my plans for that night. My flight out of Atlanta on tuesday was cancelled (was changed from Monday) so now no 9/12 Halloween Party for me. 

I couldn't get another flight out until Thursday either - depending on what the damage is I may just completely cancel flying and drive to Orlando on Wednesday. At this point, I feel like I need to repack so I can remove whatever else I won't need from my luggage. 

So far I haven't called DVC Member Services to deal with my resort and ask for credit of the halloween party ticket since I'm not sure what I'm going to do.  

Be Safe everyone and have a great time at your parties!


----------



## gohomekate

sherlockmiles said:


> Has anyone seen any hotel window halloween decorations by guests?


We are heading down on Thursday and have our decorations packed and I'm ready to put them up!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

gohomekate said:


> We are heading down on Thursday and have our decorations packed and I'm ready to put them up!!



We are at POFQ....will decorate window tomorrow and post pictures.  Only saw 1 other window decorated so far.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

I got some more Disney Halloween themed shirts from Target for ya'll!

Toddler Boys


Boys




Womens



I'm not obsessed with Target, I just work there.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Annnnnd heres my Halloween Disney Outfit for our Nonparty Magic Kingdom Day!

 

I work at Target and can't escape there without at least 2 bags of stuff each shift.


----------



## lindsayjs

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Annnnnd heres my Halloween Disney Outfit for our Nonparty Magic Kingdom Day!
> 
> View attachment 268408
> 
> I work at Target and can't escape there without at least 2 bags of stuff each shift.


So cute! I need a target trip!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> So cute! I need a target trip!



Thank you! I both love and hate Target.


----------



## lovingeire

Those Star Wars shirts are super cute!


----------



## alisonslp

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Annnnnd heres my Halloween Disney Outfit for our Nonparty Magic Kingdom Day!
> 
> View attachment 268408
> 
> I work at Target and can't escape there without at least 2 bags of stuff each shift.


I LOVE this shirt!!! Just clarifying it is a womens? Looks like it might be a boys. We are going as comic characters (simple t-shirts) but I may get this for another day.


----------



## brookmey

My kids and I got back yesterday from a short, last minute trip where we went to the party on 9/7.  We're from the Houston area so we left to do something fun to get our minds off Harvey.  Luckily we were able to get home before Irma but my mom and DH were pretty worried that we would get stuck in Orlando.

Anyway, the party was great!  No rain, except for a little bit just before the party started.  My kids only cared about candy and rides so we were never really in front of the castle.  I want to echo other suggestions of TOT later in the night.  At 7, the CoP TOT line was really long and it moved slowly.  We started at 8:30 and the lines were shorter and moved quickly.  

If you have paper tickets, there are CMs moving through the lines with scanners to exchange the paper for a plastic ticket.  I have never been able to get MVMCP or MNSSHP tickets to work using my magic band, even though the tickets are linked in MDE, so being able to exchange our tickets right there in line was so convenient.

We were let in at 3:45 and it was crazy trying to get our wristbands.  It was like a free-for-all.  I wish there was a way for Disney to distribute the wristbands a little more efficiently at the entrance.  I know we could have waited and gotten them elsewhere in the park, but I wanted to see the bypass and go right to the party merchandise, so we needed to get them then.  The bypass was really no big deal.  There was 1 Photopass spot and some statues of characters dressed for Halloween that were cute.  CMs were handing out TOT bags, plus the allergy bags.  

We went straight to Storybook Circus so the kids could go on Barnstormer.  I went into Big Top Souvenirs and there was no line at all for merchandise.  I bought a MNSSHP passholder shirt but was never asked to see my AP.  I don't know if that's the norm or not?

Ride lines were so short!  We never waited more than 10 minutes for a ride.  SDMT said it was a 20 minute wait but it was more like 10.  This was before the first parade.  My kids went on SM 4 times in a row because the line was only 5 minutes.  While I was waiting for them, the fireworks started, so I got to see some of them.  As the fireworks show was ending, we made our way over to SDMT again.  While we were walking the finale started and it was so loud, but really neat because the fireworks were all around us.  The wait for SDMT was only 10 minutes, but when we got off it was up to 50 minutes.

My 13 year old DD has high functioning autism so I wasn't sure how she would handle all the noise and external stimuli.  At about 8:30 she was starting to get edgy and irritable so we went TOT in Philharmagic.  I suggested she stay and watch The Legend of Sleepy Hollow while I took DS to get him something to eat.  We went to Frontierland and noticed that about 30 minutes before the start of the parade there were a lot of front row spots available.

After he ate we went back to DD, who was ready for more rides.  Staying in Philharmagic was perfect for her because it was quiet and low-key, just what she needed to recharge and get through the rest of the night.  It's a great resting spot for young kids, anyone with special needs or for someone who just wants to get out of the heat and noise.

We did everything that we wanted to do except to see the madams by the HM.  We couldn't find them.  Are they located inside the entrance to HM, like where the Photopass lines are for the lantern and hearse?

I wanted to get some Photopass shots, but it was really humid, the lines were long and my kids are at the ages where pictures annoy them so they're not the most cooperative.  We left as the 2nd parade was on Main Street so we avoided the lines for the buses and managed to get on one right away.

I really didn't make a plan because we were just doing rides, but I do think one is necessary if you want characters, the parade and fireworks.  It was fun to just wing it.  I haven't done that in a Disney park in years.  

One more thing.  On the MNSSHP map it said that The Friar's Nook would be open, but it wasn't.  Not sure why, but all its windows were closed.

All in all it was a really good, fun night.  Even though we didn't do most of the party specific things, it was still fun being in the Halloween atmosphere.

We stayed at POFQ.  It's one of my favorites and I like walking around the resort.  I didn't see any decorations on windows at all.  We were there Sept 5-8.


----------



## FoxC63

brookmey said:


> If you have paper tickets, there are CMs moving through the lines with scanners to exchange the paper for a plastic ticket.  I have never been able to get MVMCP or MNSSHP tickets to work using my magic band, even though the tickets are linked in MDE, so being able to exchange our tickets right there in line was so convenient.



I've never heard of them doing this before so thanks for the update.



brookmey said:


> We did everything that we wanted to do except to see the madams by the HM.  We couldn't find them.  Are they located inside the entrance to HM, like where the Photopass lines are for the lantern and hearse?



*Madame Carlotta* or *Madame Rinotta* (rotate throughout the night) are located at Haunted Mansion front lawn.  They do have a set schedule, sorry you missed them.


----------



## athunter

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Annnnnd heres my Halloween Disney Outfit for our Nonparty Magic Kingdom Day!
> 
> View attachment 268408
> 
> I work at Target and can't escape there without at least 2 bags of stuff each shift.





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Annnnnd heres my Halloween Disney Outfit for our Nonparty Magic Kingdom Day!
> 
> View attachment 268408
> 
> I work at Target and can't escape there without at least 2 bags of stuff each shift.



Adorable!!  Are the headband ears from Target also?  tia!


----------



## brookmey

FoxC63 said:


> I've never heard of them doing this before so thanks for the update.
> 
> 
> 
> *Madame Carlotta* or *Madame Rinotta* (rotate throughout the night) are located at Haunted Mansion front lawn.  They do have a set schedule, sorry you missed them.
> 
> View attachment 268417



OK, so that's inside the line entrance gates, right?  It's been awhile since I've been on HM so I'm having trouble picturing it.  DH and I are attending the 10/24 party without kids so I want to make sure I'm in the right spot to see them.  Is their schedule posted somewhere that I missed?  I didn't see it on the map.


----------



## FoxC63

brookmey said:


> OK, so that's inside the line entrance gates, right?  It's been awhile since I've been on HM so I'm having trouble picturing it.  DH and I are attending the 10/24 party without kids so I want to make sure I'm in the right spot to see them.  Is their schedule posted somewhere that I missed?  I didn't see it on the map.



I'll see if I can locate more photos to give you a visual but over on my planning thread on [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]Post #3[/URL] the hours are posted however it's 2016, no one has confirmed their hours for 2017.


----------



## FoxC63

brookmey said:


> OK, so that's inside the line entrance gates, right?  It's been awhile since I've been on HM so I'm having trouble picturing it.  DH and I are attending the 10/24 party without kids so I want to make sure I'm in the right spot to see them.  Is their schedule posted somewhere that I missed?  I didn't see it on the map.



Watch this, it shows you exactly where she goes.


----------



## athunter

brookmey said:


> I went into Big Top Souvenirs and there was no line at all for merchandise.  I bought a MNSSHP passholder shirt but was never asked to see my AP.  I don't know if that's the norm or not?


Hi!  Did you get this grey passholder shirt (in the attached image) or were there other options?  tia!


----------



## KSR0330

Can anyone update me on if they were able to book FP from 4-6 with just a party ticket? TIA!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

alisonslp said:


> I LOVE this shirt!!! Just clarifying it is a womens? Looks like it might be a boys. We are going as comic characters (simple t-shirts) but I may get this for another day.



This one is Womans. Only $12.99!

Edit: Here is the link to the shirt. It should be at most stores now but you may want to check beforehand.

https://www.target.com/p/women-s-di...rk-graphic-t-shirt-black-juniors/-/A-52668298


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

athunter said:


> Adorable!!  Are the headband ears from Target also?  tia!



I'm afraid not! I got them from a shop on Etsy called Grim Grinning Gear. She has a lot of cute ears!

Edit: Here is the link to her shop if your interested!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GrimGrinningGear


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Watch this, it shows you exactly where she goes.



Oh my God. I love it. I have to go see her.


----------



## brookmey

FoxC63 said:


> Watch this, it shows you exactly where she goes.



That was perfect.  Thank you!


----------



## brookmey

athunter said:


> Hi!  Did you get this grey passholder shirt (in the attached image) or were there other options?  tia!



I got the gray one.  I didn't see any other options.  They had the gray shirts hanging on a rolling rack right by the line for the registers.



KSR0330 said:


> Can anyone update me on if they were able to book FP from 4-6 with just a party ticket? TIA!



I just booked one, 5:15-6:15, for PP.  I have an AP, but my kids got their FP using only their party tickets.


----------



## HausofDisney

FoxC63 said:


> Watch this, it shows you exactly where she goes.



Does anyone know what time the show with Madame Carlotta and Butler Broome is in front of the mansion? I would like to see that.


----------



## athunter

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I'm afraid not! I got them from a shop on Etsy called Grim Grinning Gear. She has a lot of cute ears!
> 
> Edit: Here is the link to her shop if your interested!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/GrimGrinningGear


Ty!  Those are some fabulous ears!!  Did you have the crystals added to the back too?


----------



## alisonslp

HausofDisney said:


> Does anyone know what time the show with Madame Carlotta and Butler Broome is in front of the mansion? I would like to see that.


they switch off for most of the night


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

athunter said:


> Ty!  Those are some fabulous ears!!  Did you have the crystals added to the back too?



I decided to get mine without the crystals cuz I liked it as is


----------



## athunter

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I decided to get mine without the crystals cuz I liked it as is


Agreed!  

I just got back from Target and picked up your glow in the dark Mickey Skelton ladies tee.  So cute and thank so much for sharing!!


----------



## KSR0330

brookmey said:


> I just booked one, 5:15-6:15, for PP. I have an AP, but my kids got their FP using only their party tickets.



Have they used them yet?  It's my understanding that some people have lost their last day of FP after using them for the party.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

athunter said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I just got back from Target and picked up your glow in the dark Mickey Skelton ladies tee.  So cute and thank so much for sharing!!



No problem!


----------



## brookmey

KSR0330 said:


> Have they used them yet?  It's my understanding that some people have lost their last day of FP after using them for the party.



Yes, the FP were used at the 9/7 party.  We left for home the next day, so the party day was our last.


----------



## KSR0330

brookmey said:


> Yes, the FP were used at the 9/7 party. We left for home the next day, so the party day was our last.



Thank you.  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Mollymovacca

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I got some more Disney Halloween themed shirts from Target for ya'll!
> 
> Toddler Boys
> View attachment 268402
> 
> Boys
> 
> View attachment 268404
> 
> 
> Womens
> 
> View attachment 268403
> 
> I'm not obsessed with Target, I just work there.



I do not work there.... but I am obsessed!!


----------



## trill2017

My Target doesn't have that glow-in-the-dark shirt, so, of course, I had to order it.


----------



## ArielRae

I am hoping to find some pirate costume t-shirts for our Disney cruise this November but haven't had any luck finding them in stores yet. I remember seeing them at Walmart in the past. Might have to order them online.


----------



## anricat

KSR0330 said:


> Have they used them yet?  It's my understanding that some people have lost their last day of FP after using them for the party.



Oh wow, this is the first I've heard of this. I guess I should be paying attention on the other thread. I've only heard of people getting the email that their last day would be dropped (like, in advance of taking their vacation), but I haven't heard of the last day being dropped after using FP at the party. What a mess!


----------



## FoxC63

KSR0330 said:


> Have they used them yet?  It's my understanding that some *people have lost their last day of FP after using them for the party*.



Who?  Link please.



anricat said:


> Oh wow, this is the first I've heard of this. I guess I should be paying attention on the other thread. I've only heard of people getting the email that their last day would be dropped (like, in advance of taking their vacation), but I haven't heard of the last day being dropped after using FP at the party. What a mess!



I've not heard of this either nor have I seen this posted.  I would NOT be worried.


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

alisonslp said:


> they switch off for most of the night



Do they start before 7?


----------



## soniam

FoxC63 said:


> Who?  Link please.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of this either nor have I seen this posted.  I would NOT be worried.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/


----------



## FoxC63

KSR0330 said:


> Have they used them yet?  It's my understanding that some *people have lost their last day of FP after using them for the party.*





soniam said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/



Thanks for the link, but I asked @KSR0330 "WHO" , who posted they lost their last day of FP after using them for the party.


----------



## alisonslp

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Do they start before 7?


I am not sure but there was a video this year of the first party and it was still light out when one of them was walking toward HM, getting ready to start. I am thinking they start at 7. You definitely want to see them when it is dark though. All the lights and fog makes it look so much better. They are great to watch!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Who?  Link please.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard of this either nor have I seen this posted.  I would NOT be worried.


Someone posted it here. They went to AK their last day and had an issue. Will try to find the post....

ETA: Post #7205 on Sept. 1.

This is the only report I've heard so far, though.


----------



## FoxC63

KSR0330 said:


> Have they used them yet?  It's my understanding that some *people have lost their last day of FP after using them for the party.*





heartpumper said:


> We went to the Tuesday party and thought I'd let everyone know of a situation we had.  Got to the gate at 4:00.  I had order the card tickets and also had tickets in MDE (I'm type A and just wanted them in my hands)  My friend and her kids just had tickets in MDE.  I had no problem entering park using my tickets.  My friend did have problems.  Our CM had to have a manager come over to help.  After some work on the CMs iPad my friend was given card tickets also (not sure why) and we were let in.  Our prescheduled FPs worked fine.
> Yesterday was our last day in the parks.  We went to Animal kingdom early for rope drop.  Our group got to the tap style and we were told we had no tickets left by another manager who came over with her iPad.  I explained that we went to MNSSHP and she could see that on her iPad.  *We had to get out of line and go to customer service and have our mickey bands reactivated with "complimentary tickets"*.  We then could enter the park.  We *luckily had a FP for FoP* but had hoped to go at rope drop too.  By the time we were done at customer services we were way back in line to enter the park.  We decided to just do river ride. * Our FP worked fine that day* but it was a huge disappointment to have our morning not go as we hoped.  This is just an FYI to anyone attending the party.  The customer service person said we must have gone into MK for the MNSSHP too early and at park day was used but you could see on the CM iPad the exact time we went in which was exactly 4:00.





Cluelyss said:


> Someone posted it here. They went to AK their last day and had an issue. Will try to find the post....
> ETA: Post #7205 on Sept. 1.
> This is the only report I've heard so far, though.



As stated from Post #7205*  "We had to get out of line and go to customer service and have our mickey bands reactivated with "complimentary tickets"*. We then could enter the park. We *luckily had a FP for FoP* but had hoped to go at rope drop too. By the time we were done at customer services we were way back in line to enter the park. We decided to just do river ride. *Our FP worked fine that day"* 

Thank you for the post info but they did *NOT* loose their FP's, they had issues with their ticket.  The issue with FP's on party tickets have been reported because they started them around 3pm, like 3:30-4:30.


----------



## lindsayjs

I picked up $3 Happy Halloween battery powered lights from Target today. They had a few different styles, great for window decorating!


----------



## FoxC63

lindsayjs said:


> I picked up $3 Happy Halloween battery powered lights from Target today. They had a few different styles, great for window decorating!



You are just too cute and I LOVE your style!


----------



## Sparkly

My Mum has acquired a light-up spider from a pound shop plus a spider web to decorate the scooter and a spider to wear on her shoulder. She's even found my broom from when I went trick-or-treating as a kid ages ago and is planning to attach it to the scooter. She's really going all-out with her costume! Mine is almost done, just need to attach the ears and hat onto the headband properly and I'm done!


----------



## AntJulie

lindsayjs said:


> I picked up $3 Happy Halloween battery powered lights from Target today.



Be sure to check if you need a small screwdriver to open battery compartment...a few years ago, I didn't and had to hang lights without them lighting up...also had decorations so window still looked cute!


----------



## lindsayjs

AntJulie said:


> Be sure to check if you need a small screwdriver to open battery compartment...a few years ago, I didn't and had to hang lights without them lighting up...also had decorations so window still looked cute!



Thanks! I think I'll tape the batteries and screwdriver ( if it needs it) to the package so I don't forget anything.


----------



## Sparkly

My Goofy costume is finished!


----------



## FoxC63

Sparkly said:


> My Goofy costume is finished!



You look totally adorable!


----------



## SealedSeven

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for the post info but they did *NOT* loose their FP's, they had issues with their ticket.  The issue with FP's on party tickets have been reported because they started them around 3pm, like 3:30-4:30.



We had to cancel our Fastpasses for the Halloween event as our group got the email of having too many Fastpasses than days on hand. Our fastpasses began after 5pm the day of the party. It's pretty much hit/miss who's affected by the issue.


----------



## lindsayjs

Sparkly said:


> My Goofy costume is finished!



Fantastic!! Great job! Okay, I gotta know did you make the hat and ears? I was thinking of just putting ears on a green beanie for my DS but yours is so awesome.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So I betrayed Target today . I stopped by Kohls today and saw a few more Disney Halloween shirts for sale.

All of these were in the *Womens Junior* section

  

Here are the links for all of them online:

Mickey Mouse Web (I love this one)
Long Sleeve NBC
Short Sleeve NBC

I think I am going to put a whole post together with links of stuff I found at Target and Kohls, including things I couldn't take pictures of like Jackets, Adult/Kid Onesies and stuff.


----------



## lindsayjs

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So I betrayed Target today . I stopped by Kohls today and saw a few more Disney Halloween shirts for sale.
> 
> All of these were in the *Womens Junior* section
> 
> View attachment 268890 View attachment 268891
> 
> Here are the links for all of them online:
> 
> Mickey Mouse Web (I love this one)
> Long Sleeve NBC
> Short Sleeve NBC
> 
> I think I am going to put a whole post together with links of stuff I found at Target and Kohls, including things I couldn't take pictures of like Jackets, Adult/Kid Onesies and stuff.




You're sending me shopping again!


----------



## swissfam6

Sparkly said:


> My Goofy costume is finished!


So cute!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> You're sending me shopping again!


----------



## HausofDisney

By the end of October will it be dark by 7pm?


----------



## autismmom1

Kohl's also has this one:  https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2...hirt&search=2981542&submit-search=web-regular


----------



## Day-Day

HausofDisney said:


> By the end of October will it be dark by 7pm?



Not quite, sunset on October 31 at WDW is 6:43pm.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

autismmom1 said:


> Kohl's also has this one:  https://www.kohls.com/product/prd-2981542/disneys-mickey-mouse-juniors-skeleton-graphic-tee.jsp?skuId=Mickey Mouse halloween shirt&search=2981542&submit-search=web-regular



Yeah I only did the ones i saw in store. But there's tons more at Kohls and Target


----------



## FoxC63

SealedSeven said:


> We had to cancel our Fastpasses for the Halloween event as our group got the email of having too many Fastpasses than days on hand. Our fastpasses began after 5pm the day of the party. It's pretty much hit/miss who's affected by the issue.



Yes this has been a major issue and well documented but the topic is about loosing fp's *after* using party fp's the following day.


----------



## athunter

lindsayjs said:


> You're sending me shopping again!


Me too!!


----------



## garthbarth1

lindsayjs said:


> I picked up $3 Happy Halloween battery powered lights from Target today. They had a few different styles, great for window decorating!


Yay thanks ! I will pick them up


----------



## garthbarth1

AntJulie said:


> Be sure to check if you need a small screwdriver to open battery compartment...a few years ago, I didn't and had to hang lights without them lighting up...also had decorations so window still looked cute!


great tip!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Stupid question I'm sorry if this was asked already but what was on the trick or treat bags this year?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

athunter said:


> Me too!!



Muwahaha!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Sparkly said:


> My Goofy costume is finished!



Wow you look great!!!


----------



## AntJulie

CampbellzSoup said:


> Stupid question I'm sorry if this was asked already but what was on the trick or treat bags this year?



Olaf's Frozen Adventure (holiday short film due out in November)-picture of Olaf sitting on Sven's head on one side...Cars 3 on the other side...


----------



## SkiTeton

Does anyone know how many people (potentially) will be in the park on a sold out night of MNSSHP vs MK at capacity (normal operating schedule)?

What about a non-sold out night?  Does it "feel crowded" due to the limited attractions?


----------



## Jarmo

SkiTeton said:


> Does anyone know how many people (potentially) will be in the park on a sold out night of MNSSHP vs MK at capacity (normal operating schedule)?
> 
> What about a non-sold out night?  Does it "feel crowded" due to the limited attractions?



In general, the walkways and outdoor areas can feel more crowded than it is because people are getting candy, doing character meets, etc, but the attraction lines are generally very short.  I don't know if anyone here knows exact numbers of tickets sold to the event, but it wouldn't even be close to MK at capacity.  It's not even close to the number of people on a normal slow day.


----------



## Moocabn2258

We are attending our first party Sept 26 and I just went to buy tickets through MDE.   Dumb question but wondering if it makes a difference at all - it gives me the option to print at home vs. will call.  Which should I do?   I don't have time to mail them to the house before our trip.


----------



## monique5

Moocabn2258 said:


> We are attending our first party Sept 26 and I just went to buy tickets through MDE.   Dumb question but wondering if it makes a difference at all - it gives me the option to print at home vs. will call.  Which should I do?   I don't have time to mail them to the house before our trip.



Print @ home. Saves a stop once @ park. When purchase complete, you get a confirmation number. Tickets should auto link to MDE (so on MB), if not, manually add to MDE using number from confirmation.


----------



## Moocabn2258

monique5 said:


> Print @ home. Saves a stop once @ park. When purchase complete, you get a confirmation number. Tickets should auto link to MDE (so on MB), if not, manually add to MDE using number from confirmation.


Perfect. Good points   Thank you!


----------



## Disneymom1126

SkiTeton said:


> Does anyone know how many people (potentially) will be in the park on a sold out night of MNSSHP vs MK at capacity (normal operating schedule)?
> 
> What about a non-sold out night?  Does it "feel crowded" due to the limited attractions?





Jarmo said:


> In general, the walkways and outdoor areas can feel more crowded than it is because people are getting candy, doing character meets, etc, but the attraction lines are generally very short.  I don't know if anyone here knows exact numbers of tickets sold to the event, but it wouldn't even be close to MK at capacity.  It's not even close to the number of people on a normal slow day.



I agree with @Jarmo 

My experience is that it feels more crowded than it actually is because everyone is trying to do the same things. While during the day crowd is disbursed across the entire park, at the party the crowds are really heavy in the center of the park (around the character meets, the HUB area for show/parade/fireworks, etc.). How crowded it feels to you will depend on where you spend your time in the park. Plan for it to feel very crowded around anything unique to the party (shows, characters, parade, lines for party snacks, etc.) and not as crowded around the rides. I also didn't ever feel like the dance party area was overly crowded. It will be easy to navigate the whole park with the exception of the HUB/Main Street area, which is always slammed during the party. There will be places where the trick or treat lines get pretty long and you have to navigate around those, but they also typically move pretty fast. All of the character lines are pretty contained - long - but contained.


----------



## wonderlandaddict

I have a question about the tickets. I bought our tickets when they first came out and loaded them to our Disney account. When we get to the park at 4pm will we just scan our magic bands or do we need to print out the tickets? How will I be sure they don't take a regular park ticket off of our bands? We will have 1 more day on our bands after the Halloween party.


----------



## jenny105

wonderlandaddict said:


> I have a question about the tickets. I bought our tickets when they first came out and loaded them to our Disney account. When we get to the park at 4pm will we just scan our magic bands or do we need to print out the tickets? How will I be sure they don't take a regular park ticket off of our bands? We will have 1 more day on our bands after the Halloween party.



This is what I'm wondering about too.  How does the Magic Band tell the difference?  That's why I was hesitant to make fastpass reservations before the party.


----------



## SkiTeton

Our night of MNSSHP is our ONLY Disney interaction during our upcoming trip (staying at Universal).  We have our  party tickets and they show in our MDE but will I be able to book FP+ for us between 4PM and 7PM?  We have a trip booked thru Disney for fall 2018 so when I click on the FP+ it tells me I can make reservations in August 2018; not this coming Sunday (9-17) which would be 30 days from our MNSSHP party.  Do I need to call to book the FP+?

Also, has anyone gotten Memory Maker for ONLY MNSSHP?  There are no options to buy just a single day in my MDE right now.


----------



## anricat

jenny105 said:


> This is what I'm wondering about too.  How does the Magic Band tell the difference?  That's why I was hesitant to make fastpass reservations before the party.



They are supposed to take the party tickets from MDE when entering the party. It's been known to happen that it doesn't work properly. I understand that getting into the correct line can help this process.


----------



## SealedSeven

FoxC63 said:


> Yes this has been a major issue and well documented but the topic is about loosing fp's *after* using party fp's the following day.



My b. We're going to try to re-add ours at the start of trip this weekend and just hope the auto system doesn't refresh in time before Tuesday.  Once the party happens, you shouldn't lose the remaining fastpasses as the system sees the amount left matches the tickets left by then.

Now if the system doesn't use the Halloween ticket when entering the park that day, then you may have a problem later on.


----------



## wehrengrizz

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Annnnnd heres my Halloween Disney Outfit for our Nonparty Magic Kingdom Day!
> 
> View attachment 268408
> 
> I work at Target and can't escape there without at least 2 bags of stuff each shift.



I did a double take, those ears perfectly look like Mickey has a balloon!


----------



## s3058

SkiTeton said:


> Our night of MNSSHP is our ONLY Disney interaction during our upcoming trip (staying at Universal).  We have our  party tickets and they show in our MDE but will I be able to book FP+ for us between 4PM and 7PM?  We have a trip booked thru Disney for fall 2018 so when I click on the FP+ it tells me I can make reservations in August 2018; not this coming Sunday (9-17) which would be 30 days from our MNSSHP party.  Do I need to call to book the FP+?
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten Memory Maker for ONLY MNSSHP?  There are no options to buy just a single day in my MDE right now.



The party is my only disney day and I was able to book FP+. It's not relevant to you but I was only able to do it randomly at 43 days out even though I'm staying on site. It was very odd as it wasn't the 30 or 60 days.


----------



## mickey1968

Sparkly said:


> My Mum has acquired a light-up spider from a pound shop plus a spider web to decorate the scooter and a spider to wear on her shoulder. She's even found my broom from when I went trick-or-treating as a kid ages ago and is planning to attach it to the scooter. She's really going all-out with her costume! Mine is almost done, just need to attach the ears and hat onto the headband properly and I'm done!


I love that she is carrying her costume over to her scooter. I once saw an older couple both on scooters and dressed as Snow White and her Prince. He had an old hobby horse attached to the front of his scooter. It was very cute!


----------



## jenhelgren

If I chose print at home as my ticket option--is the safest option just to use the printed tickets to enter at 4? Will we have to wait in a specific line to use the printed tickets? I do have an active MDE account and see the party tickets linked up just fine, but am a little nervous from the other report of having a park day used instead. Will our FP's still be fine on our MB using the paper tickets to enter?


----------



## doccoc2002

We are going Sunday night!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

SkiTeton said:


> Our night of MNSSHP is our ONLY Disney interaction during our upcoming trip (staying at Universal).  We have our  party tickets and they show in our MDE but will I be able to book FP+ for us between 4PM and 7PM?  We have a trip booked thru Disney for fall 2018 so when I click on the FP+ it tells me I can make reservations in August 2018; not this coming Sunday (9-17) which would be 30 days from our MNSSHP party.  Do I need to call to book the FP+?
> 
> Also, has anyone gotten Memory Maker for ONLY MNSSHP?  There are no options to buy just a single day in my MDE right now.





s3058 said:


> The party is my only disney day and I was able to book FP+. It's not relevant to you but I was only able to do it randomly at 43 days out even though I'm staying on site. It was very odd as it wasn't the 30 or 60 days.



I am only doing MNSSHP and am staying on site. The FP+ opened up at 60 days out for me with no issues (other than that I forgot it was day 60 because life got hectic...luckily I got a reminder email from Disney).  I only booked two FP+ one at 4:15 - 5:15 and one at 5:15 - 6:15. If it doesn't open on 9/17 I would give them a call, but I wouldn't try to call before then because I'm sure the lines are filled with people figuring things out from Irma. Even with me forgetting and not booking until the afternoon on our day, I was able to get FP for 7DMT and Space Mountain, so even if you don't hop on right at 7am, you should still be able to find FP+.  As for memory maker, I don't think you can purchase the single day in MDE until you are actually at the park that day. I do not believe the single day MM can be purchased in advance.


----------



## Cluelyss

anricat said:


> They are supposed to take the party tickets from MDE when entering the party. It's been known to happen that it doesn't work properly. I understand that getting into the correct line can help this process.


There is a separate "party entrance" between 4 and 7, which is usually to the right. Enter here and NOT the main gate to ensure your party ticket entitlement is used vs regular park ticket.


----------



## Cluelyss

SkiTeton said:


> Also, has anyone gotten Memory Maker for ONLY MNSSHP?  There are no options to buy just a single day in my MDE right now.


One day MM can only be purchased via the app and after a photo has been taken. No option to buy in advance.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

wehrengrizz said:


> I did a double take, those ears perfectly look like Mickey has a balloon!



I didn't even notice that!


----------



## Toffeewoffy

lindsayjs said:


> Fantastic!! Great job! Okay, I gotta know did you make the hat and ears? I was thinking of just putting ears on a green beanie for my DS but yours is so awesome.



Emma went to Hobbycraft and bought some sheets of felt in green and black.  I used one sheet to make the hat upright, folding in a 'brim' and making the top slightly wider than the base.  Rather than cut anything off I folded the excess down inside, which also reinforced the body.  I then took a second sheet of felt and, using pins, fashioned it round to make the overlapping top.  You can see it's sort of pleated on.  Again, I didn't cut any excess off, but used it to make a sort of padded 'plug' in the top which sits in the top of the body.  I carefully stitched it all down (removing the pins, obviously).

The funny thing is that Emma found an old picnic plastic cup and I made the hat to fit round that, so it's reinforced inside.  Finally, I partially stitched the hat round the hairband before using a glue gun to secure it on (gluing the plastic cup to the band as it's a stronger bond).  The ears were made from a single sheet of black felt, which I cut in half, folded each half over, pinned an ear shape, cut it to size and then sewed round the edge with an overstitch.  I then glued each ear to the hairband and then ran a few rings of cotton thread through the top to a) hold the open top of the ear closed and b) to make sure each one was tightly fixed to the band.  The band has those little 'teeth' on it most of the way round which helps hold it in the hair, and this provides a good non-slip base for attaching things.

The black waistcoat was a bit of a cop-out.  Emma bought a black teeshirt.  I cut it short, cut the sleeves out, cut a gap up the front and then cut a sloping front.  I then just did a bit of slip-stitching to each side of the new shoulder seam to stop it fraying.  As she'll only wear it the once, I wasn't going to spend a lot of time seaming everything.  Luckily jersey curls round on itself forming its own tidy hem.


----------



## smallsy

I assume CM check for wristbands for the M&G? I'm obsessing over when to get in line for characters and just realized some will be meeting well before the official 7p start time.


----------



## lindsayjs

Toffeewoffy said:


> Emma went to Hobbycraft and bought some sheets of felt in green and black.  I used one sheet to make the hat upright, folding in a 'brim' and making the top slightly wider than the base.  Rather than cut anything off I folded the excess down inside, which also reinforced the body.  I then took a second sheet of felt and, using pins, fashioned it round to make the overlapping top.  You can see it's sort of pleated on.  Again, I didn't cut any excess off, but used it to make a sort of padded 'plug' in the top which sits in the top of the body.  I carefully stitched it all down (removing the pins, obviously).
> 
> The funny thing is that Emma found an old picnic plastic cup and I made the hat to fit round that, so it's reinforced inside.  Finally, I partially stitched the hat round the hairband before using a glue gun to secure it on (gluing the plastic cup to the band as it's a stronger bond).  The ears were made from a single sheet of black felt, which I cut in half, folded each half over, pinned an ear shape, cut it to size and then sewed round the edge with an overstitch.  I then glued each ear to the hairband and then ran a few rings of cotton thread through the top to a) hold the open top of the ear closed and b) to make sure each one was tightly fixed to the band.  The band has those little 'teeth' on it most of the way round which helps hold it in the hair, and this provides a good non-slip base for attaching things.
> 
> The black waistcoat was a bit of a cop-out.  Emma bought a black teeshirt.  I cut it short, cut the sleeves out, cut a gap up the front and then cut a sloping front.  I then just did a bit of slip-stitching to each side of the new shoulder seam to stop it fraying.  As she'll only wear it the once, I wasn't going to spend a lot of time seaming everything.  Luckily jersey curls round on itself forming its own tidy hem.




Thank you so much for the detailed response! I might have to give it a try. Cutting up a tshirt for the vest is brilliant!


----------



## Toffeewoffy

mickey1968 said:


> I love that she is carrying her costume over to her scooter. I once saw an older couple both on scooters and dressed as Snow White and her Prince. He had an old hobby horse attached to the front of his scooter. It was very cute!



Emma's slightly confused.  I am NOT putting the broom on my scooter!  I have cut the bristles part off the bamboo pole and will wrap it round my walking stick on the day, so when I'm not on the scooter I can be in queues with a witches broom/walking stick.

This is all the stuff I bought.  If I don't wear the hat, I will place it over the tiller. I will probably fix the spider light to the basket.  The long-legged spider (which gives Emma the creeps) is made from pipecleaners, and is fully posable.  I will have a backpack on the back of my scooter seat, and will do something with the fake cobwebs and spiders on that - as long as I can still get into the backpack, because we're going to use that as the overflow for our sweeties!


----------



## jenny105

doccoc2002 said:


> We are going Sunday night!!!!



Me too!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone else feel like we should have had some parties sell out by now?


----------



## Kristin Weiss

I'm going to my FIRST EVER MNSSHP on FRIDAY!!! I'm am so so excited, but a little concerned about the rain. I guess it will be a go with the flow type of thing. Anyone else going Friday??


----------



## Maggie'sMom

Here tonight!  Let in about 10 minutes before 4:00.  From the low crowds gathering at the gates.  I have hopes that this party will be a low attended party.


----------



## DonaldDuck77

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else feel like we should have had some parties sell out by now?



I think the new pricing strategy they started using last year ensured that it won't happen early or often like it had all the years before that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DonaldDuck77 said:


> I think the new pricing strategy they started using last year ensured that it won't happen early or often like it had all the years before that.



That's a good point.

We rescheduled our trip because of the hurricane, so we are deciding on 1 of the last 3 parties. I actually have a strange hope that maybe Sunday night won't sell out. So we are going to wait to buy tickets and see if Sunday, Tuesday (Halloween) or Wednesday sells out first.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Kristin Weiss said:


> I'm going to my FIRST EVER MNSSHP on FRIDAY!!! I'm am so so excited, but a little concerned about the rain. I guess it will be a go with the flow type of thing. Anyone else going Friday??



I will be there Friday with my husband though. I'd planned on a solo trip and he decided to add himself. Should be interesting to see how it goes since he doesn't dress up, doesn't like meeting characters or waiting for things like parades. 

I was supposed to be at tonights party but am in Georgia since my flight was cancelled (twice!). I'm jealous of anyone who can go tonight - I bet it will have low attendance. 
Still haven't been able to get ahold of ticket sales to see if I can get a refund on that party ticket. The phone number I was given keeps ringing busy.


----------



## CJK

Did I read somewhere that people have had trouble getting into the park with only scanning magic bands (for the Halloween party)? We don't have physical park tickets, but the tickets are linked to MDE. Do we have to bother going to Guest Services to get physical tickets first?


----------



## Maggie'sMom

CJK said:


> Did I read somewhere that people have had trouble getting into the park with only scanning magic bands (for the Halloween party)? We don't have physical park tickets, but the tickets are linked to MDE. Do we have to bother going to Guest Services to get physical tickets first?


We scanned in at one of the "Event" tapstiles and didn't have any issues getting in with the party tickets.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> I will be there Friday with my husband though. I'd planned on a solo trip and he decided to add himself. Should be interesting to see how it goes since he doesn't dress up, doesn't like meeting characters or waiting for things like parades.
> 
> I was supposed to be at tonights party but am in Georgia since my flight was cancelled (twice!). I'm jealous of anyone who can go tonight - I bet it will have low attendance.
> Still haven't been able to get ahold of ticket sales to see if I can get a refund on that party ticket. The phone number I was given keeps ringing busy.



That's too bad about the cancelled flights. I'm also jealous of tonight's party, hopefully for everyone going it is very empty and fun.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

Bad News, NO POPCORN BUCKETS FOR PARTY TONIGHT... the storm delayed shipment.


----------



## ChrisNY2

jenhelgren said:


> If I chose print at home as my ticket option--is the safest option just to use the printed tickets to enter at 4? Will we have to wait in a specific line to use the printed tickets? I do have an active MDE account and see the party tickets linked up just fine, but am a little nervous from the other report of having a park day used instead. Will our FP's still be fine on our MB using the paper tickets to enter?



No - you can't use a paper printout to get into the park. You would need to take that to a ticket window/guest relations to have them put onto tappable cards. Just use your magic bands do go through the "EVENT" turnstiles and you'll be fine.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The Sunrise Student said:


> Bad News, NO POPCORN BUCKETS FOR PARTY TONIGHT... the storm delayed shipment.



How are the crowds?


----------



## sherlockmiles

5 people in line for cruella 

MAY not be any mickey popcorn buckets.....trucks delivering them wee grounded... .should know shortly....party merchandise avaluable after 4......some card after 430


----------



## sherlockmiles

Low park attendance today
Low party attendance expected


----------



## sherlockmiles

The Sunrise Student said:


> Bad News, NO POPCORN BUCKETS FOR PARTY TONIGHT... the storm delayed shipment.


Where was this confirmed?


----------



## lindsayjs

The Sunrise Student said:


> Bad News, NO POPCORN BUCKETS FOR PARTY TONIGHT... the storm delayed shipment.


NOOOOOO lame!


----------



## lindsayjs

Well I hope everyone who got to go tonight has an amazing time! Post some pics when you have time please


----------



## The Sunrise Student

UPDATE: LIBERTY SQUARE POPCORN CART HAS BOTH POPCORN BUCKETS!


----------



## FoxC63

SkiTeton said:


> Also, has anyone gotten Memory Maker for ONLY MNSSHP?  There are no options to buy just a single day in my MDE right now.



Everything regarding Memory Maker, One Day Memory Maker and Magic Shots including MNSSHP can be found here:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]


----------



## sherlockmiles

Yes buckets and oogie boogie


----------



## FoxC63

smallsy said:


> I assume CM check for wristbands for the M&G? I'm obsessing over when to get in line for characters and just realized some will be meeting well before the official 7p start time.



Yes, they do.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Yes buckets and oogie boogie



Oogie Boogie Photo please!


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Low park attendance today
> Low party attendance expected



Should be able to get a lot done!


----------



## smallsy

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, they do.


Oh good, thanks!


----------



## PolyRob

I still have not purchased my party tickets yet. I plan on going on a Tuesday that has historically not sold out. I should probably get on that...


----------



## Cluelyss

smallsy said:


> I assume CM check for wristbands for the M&G? I'm obsessing over when to get in line for characters and just realized some will be meeting well before the official 7p start time.


Yes, they do. You can pick up your wristbands beginning at 4.


----------



## ChrisNY2

There's probably an obvious answer to this that I'm not thinking of, but if people are in town for more than one party, how does Disney make sure they don't just keep their band on and go to more than one with just one ticket?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Oogie Boogie Photo please!



Pictures pictures pictures!! Oogie Boogie is my favorite villain!


----------



## PolyRob

ChrisNY2 said:


> There's probably an obvious answer to this that I'm not thinking of, but if people are in town for more than one party, how does Disney make sure they don't just keep their band on and go to more than one with just one ticket?


Disney randomly alternates the color of the wristbands for each party.

Now, there are only a limited number of possibilities. My friend went to one the second week of October last year, and then with me on 10/30. She ended up getting the same exact color! HAHA


----------



## AntJulie

ChrisNY2 said:


> There's probably an obvious answer to this that I'm not thinking of, but if people are in town for more than one party, how does Disney make sure they don't just keep their band on and go to more than one with just one ticket?



Different color wristbands each night!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

ChrisNY2 said:


> There's probably an obvious answer to this that I'm not thinking of, but if people are in town for more than one party, how does Disney make sure they don't just keep their band on and go to more than one with just one ticket?



Cuz they have to scan your magic band BEFORE you enter the park to get the event band.

And I think they randomize the theme on the event bands or something each party so no one can get in that easily for free.


----------



## ChrisNY2

PolyRob said:


> Disney randomly alternates the color of the wristbands for each party.
> 
> Now, there are only a limited number of possibilities. My friend went to one the second week of October last year, and then with me on 10/30. She ended up getting the same exact color! HAHA



Ahh - I figured it was probably something obvious like that! Thanks


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> View attachment 264143 View attachment 264144 Sorry I'm commenting so much! You go away for a day and this thread grows another 10 pages so I was catching up.
> 
> Anyways, for those interested for either the party or a park day I saw these two cute girls items at Target today and figured I'd share them!
> 
> I'm in there almost every day and will continue to keep an eye out for Disney Halloween things for everyone.





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> More Disney Halloween from Target!
> 
> Girls Stuff
> View attachment 265015 View attachment 265016 View attachment 265017 View attachment 265018
> 
> Toddler Boys Stuff
> 
> View attachment 265021
> 
> Womens Halloween
> View attachment 265022 View attachment 265023View attachment 265024 View attachment 265026 View attachment 265025





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> And some Kid Backpacks and Toddler Accessories
> 
> View attachment 265027 View attachment 265028 View attachment 265029 View attachment 265030 View attachment 265031





cuteandfluffy626 said:


> So I betrayed Target today . I stopped by Kohls today and saw a few more Disney Halloween shirts for sale.
> 
> All of these were in the *Womens Junior* section
> 
> View attachment 268890 View attachment 268891
> 
> Here are the links for all of them online:
> 
> Mickey Mouse Web (I love this one)
> Long Sleeve NBC
> Short Sleeve NBC
> 
> I think I am going to put a whole post together with links of stuff I found at Target and Kohls, including things I couldn't take pictures of like Jackets, Adult/Kid Onesies and stuff.



Heres a mass quote with pictures of what I've found at Target/Kohls. Let me know if you have any questions about the clothes or if you'd like links and I'll do my best to provide. 

I mostly only took pictures of things that were Disney Halloween related, but theres TOOOOONS of Halloween clothes out that isn't themed after Disney either! 

Also, there are things that are I didn't bother taking a picture of cuz I was busy working or felt lazy. lol. But there are also lots of Adult onesies themed from Disney and bunch of adult character tees as well.


----------



## sheila14

ChrisNY2 said:


> There's probably an obvious answer to this that I'm not thinking of, but if people are in town for more than one party, how does Disney make sure they don't just keep their band on and go to more than one with just one ticket?


Reading your bio of all the resorts you have stayed at.  Does traveling alone make this easier??


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> We rescheduled our trip because of the hurricane, so we are deciding on 1 of the last 3 parties. I actually have a strange hope that maybe Sunday night won't sell out. So we are going to wait to buy tickets and see if Sunday, Tuesday (Halloween) or Wednesday sells out first.



We'll be at the Wednesday, 11/1,  However, hotels might be expensive since it's close to the half marathon. That's our arrival day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> We'll be at the Wednesday, 11/1,  However, hotels might be expensive since it's close to the half marathon. That's our arrival day.



Maybe we'll run into each other


----------



## brookmey

Moocabn2258 said:


> We are attending our first party Sept 26 and I just went to buy tickets through MDE.   Dumb question but wondering if it makes a difference at all - it gives me the option to print at home vs. will call.  Which should I do?   I don't have time to mail them to the house before our trip.



I would print them at home and bring the paper copies just in case.  Sometimes there are issues with the magicbands and party tickets and having the paper tickets saves you from wasting time trying to sort it out.  There are CMs walking through the line with scanners to exchange your paper tickets for plastic ones.


----------



## Amunet

Can anyone find out if the pumpkin mickey popcorn bucket will be available during the whole MNSSHP season or only for September?

I could have sworn someone reported that they wouldn't be available in October but I can't find that info anymore


----------



## alisonslp

I have tix for Friday's party and received an email telling me that my FP was canceled for my first ride. It is jungle cruise so I am assuming it is due to damage sustained from the hurricane but I am not 100% sure. They did give be an all day FP as a replacement though! Still, I am disappointed as we have never done the cruise before. 

Really wish we could have done tonight's party. Sounds like it was a low crowd. Our 9hr trip took 14hrs due to heavy traffic from the evacuations. Hoping Disney will refund the ticket prices. I plan to visit guest services tomorrow.


----------



## The_Squidd

Going to my first ever MNSSHP next week, does anyone have a more detailed map of where to find characters? A lot of what I've seen just lists them by what land they're in, but sometimes it's easy to miss things tucked away in weird spots and I'd hate to walk right passed a character I'd want to meet.

I really want to meet Cruella especially since  I'll be attending with my service dog and it's sure to be a fun interaction.


----------



## lawboysam

Hey guys - I'm so sorry, as I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread, but I went from being prepared to leave last Saturday to watching a week's worth of exhausting news coverage of Irma, so I no longer feel prepared to leave today for our rebooked vacation. So basically - sorry if this has been discussed recently.

Does the Hallowishes Dessert Party include parade viewing now?? I know it wasn't supposed to this year, but I just got an e-mail that says, "_
If credentials were not previously picked up at Tomorrowland Terrace, they will also be available for pick-up beginning at 7:45 PM when the parade viewing location opens for Dessert Party guests."
_
Maybe that just means come watch the parade from the terrible viewing at Tomorrowland Terrace, but I'm very confused.


----------



## nightmaremama

Good Morning Everyone!
I just wanted to throw it out there that I am going to release a BOG Halloween Party Dining Reservation for 6:45p 9/15 (This Friday).

Let me know if you want it and we can try to coordinate a time today


----------



## LadyRayado

alisonslp said:


> I have tix for Friday's party and received an email telling me that my FP was canceled for my first ride. It is jungle cruise so I am assuming it is due to damage sustained from the hurricane but I am not 100% sure. They did give be an all day FP as a replacement though! Still, I am disappointed as we have never done the cruise before.
> 
> Really wish we could have done tonight's party. Sounds like it was a low crowd. Our 9hr trip took 14hrs due to heavy traffic from the evacuations. Hoping Disney will refund the ticket prices. I plan to visit guest services tomorrow.



Yes, Jungle Cruise isn't supposed to reopen until early next week. All of the FPs have been cancelled and replaced with anytime FPs.


----------



## LadyRayado

lawboysam said:


> Hey guys - I'm so sorry, as I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread, but I went from being prepared to leave last Saturday to watching a week's worth of exhausting news coverage of Irma, so I no longer feel prepared to leave today for our rebooked vacation. So basically - sorry if this has been discussed recently.
> 
> Does the Hallowishes Dessert Party include parade viewing now?? I know it wasn't supposed to this year, but I just got an e-mail that says, "
> _If credentials were not previously picked up at Tomorrowland Terrace, they will also be available for pick-up beginning at 7:45 PM when the parade viewing location opens for Dessert Party guests."
> _
> Maybe that just means come watch the parade from the terrible viewing at Tomorrowland Terrace, but I'm very confused.



No parade viewing this year. The timing doesn't work out with the new schedule (parade at 9:15, fireworks at 10:15).


----------



## The Sunrise Student

ChrisNY2 said:


> There's probably an obvious answer to this that I'm not thinking of, but if people are in town for more than one party, how does Disney make sure they don't just keep their band on and go to more than one with just one ticket?



They have different colored bands and switch them.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

alisonslp said:


> I have tix for Friday's party and received an email telling me that my FP was canceled for my first ride. It is jungle cruise so I am assuming it is due to damage sustained from the hurricane but I am not 100% sure. They did give be an all day FP as a replacement though! Still, I am disappointed as we have never done the cruise before.
> 
> Really wish we could have done tonight's party. Sounds like it was a low crowd. Our 9hr trip took 14hrs due to heavy traffic from the evacuations. Hoping Disney will refund the ticket prices. I plan to visit guest services tomorrow.



There were a lot of Jungle Cruise CMs standing at the entrance and they tell that this big storm Irma threw a BIG party at the Jungle Cruise and trashed it pretty based. Not sure how long before it's back up and running.


----------



## Cluelyss

lawboysam said:


> Hey guys - I'm so sorry, as I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread, but I went from being prepared to leave last Saturday to watching a week's worth of exhausting news coverage of Irma, so I no longer feel prepared to leave today for our rebooked vacation. So basically - sorry if this has been discussed recently.
> 
> Does the Hallowishes Dessert Party include parade viewing now?? I know it wasn't supposed to this year, but I just got an e-mail that says, "
> _If credentials were not previously picked up at Tomorrowland Terrace, they will also be available for pick-up beginning at 7:45 PM when the parade viewing location opens for Dessert Party guests."
> _
> Maybe that just means come watch the parade from the terrible viewing at Tomorrowland Terrace, but I'm very confused.


 Probably just a bad cut and paste from last year's email. As mentioned, no parade viewing  included this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

The_Squidd said:


> Going to my first ever MNSSHP next week, does anyone have a more detailed map of where to find characters? A lot of what I've seen just lists them by what land they're in, but sometimes it's easy to miss things tucked away in weird spots and I'd hate to walk right passed a character I'd want to meet.
> 
> I really want to meet Cruella especially since  I'll be attending with my service dog and it's sure to be a fun interaction.


Kenny the pirate has a very detailed map. Cruella meets just outside the train station in Fantasyland.


----------



## jenny105

ChrisNY2 said:


> No - you can't use a paper printout to get into the park. You would need to take that to a ticket window/guest relations to have them put onto tappable cards. Just use your magic bands do go through the "EVENT" turnstiles and you'll be fine.



Then why do they give you the option to print them at home? What a waste LOL.   I'm bringing my paper tickets just in case.


----------



## publix subs

last nights party was the lowest attended party i've ever been to.


----------



## doccoc2002

I hope Sunday night will be low too!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Party last night had super low attendance....rides were empty and characters were pretty quick.  Tot lines were nonexistent if you found them. They weRe in buildings mostly. ...not always obvious that you had to go in.  Most cms were very generous.


----------



## lindsayjs

Oogie Boogie bucket. I saw this on instagram today, sorry not the best pic. 





https://www.instagram.com/p/BY9weiPH0KC/ Nicer photo here


----------



## AndreaA

Trying to pick a date between Oct.39 and 31.  Will they both be sold out?  Is the 31st absolutely crazy crowded?  We aren't too concerned with meeting characters - maybe the old standbys, TinkerBell, the ones up by the circus, and possibly Pooh.

Is Moana at the party?


----------



## Cluelyss

AndreaA said:


> Trying to pick a date between Oct.39 and 31.  Will they both be sold out?  Is the 31st absolutely crazy crowded?  We aren't too concerned with meeting characters - maybe the old standbys, TinkerBell, the ones up by the circus, and possibly Pooh.
> 
> Is Moana at the party?


 Yes, they will both likely sell out. Crazy crowded? No.  There are a limited number of tickets sold for each party, so one sell out won't be more crowded than another. Yes, Moana meets at the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

lindsayjs said:


> Oogie Boogie bucket. I saw this on instagram today, sorry not the best pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BY9weiPH0KC/ Nicer photo here


 Was just coming here to post this. Must have!!!!!!!!


----------



## camnhan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I was supposed to be heading to WDW and doing MNSSHP on Sunday Sept 17. I know that is still a week away but we have canceled. Just too much uncertainty with the storm. Now I get to decide if we are going to reschedule WDW (even though good luck to myself with that, all resorts rooms seem to be fully booked up or very expensive until late October). Or maybe we'll do a DL Halloween party for the first time.


Oh if you can go to Disneyland!!! We leave in 2 weeks for DW however I am seeing the pictures of Carsland decked out for Halloween and the haunted mansion there is redone in a nightmare before xmas theme....I did get a chance to ride that about 8 years ago and it was really neat!  IF we could swing it I would probably be trying to make the change to DL as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

camnhan said:


> Oh if you can go to Disneyland!!! We leave in 2 weeks for DW however I am seeing the pictures of Carsland decked out for Halloween and the haunted mansion there is redone in a nightmare before xmas theme....I did get a chance to ride that about 8 years ago and it was really neat!  IF we could swing it I would probably be trying to make the change to DL as well.



I was really excited about the possibility of DL, but we went with Orlando. My bf is really into Universal's Halloween Horror Nights. Hollywood has one, but I have an AP for Orlando's Universal so I can get us discounts. Plus we didn't want to have to deal with staying at DL and taking an uber to HHN in Hollywood.

I really did want to see the new Carsland decorations. The Fab Five characters were also going to be out and about in DCA wearing costumes I've never seen as well. I guess there are rumors that next year the Halloween parties might be moved over to DCA from DL. Maybe I'll have to go next year. I did get to ride the HM NBC overlay at Christmas a few years ago. That was really well done. 

We seem to always do Halloween at Disney. We live in an apartment so we never get to pass out candy to trick or treaters on Halloween and we aren't huge into bars or drinking so we never get to dress up and go out on Halloween. Disney/Universal is basically our only chance as childless adults to do Halloween right (and get to wear costumes). Maybe next year both of us should plan on DL for Halloween


----------



## ct7878

Sounds like last nights party was really empty- we are local and I planning to purchase tickets for October.  Still don't have our costumes complete, but I am wondering if I should shift our plans and purchase tickets for Friday night.  Any thoughts on if this party would still be low attended due to the storm?


----------



## DisneyMomma1216

Is


lindsayjs said:


> Oogie Boogie bucket. I saw this on instagram today, sorry not the best pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BY9weiPH0KC/ Nicer photo here


Is this party exclusive?


----------



## madmeg

We will attending this event in a couple of weeks. It will be our first time.  Since there will be limited tickets for this event, will there still be fast passes available?  Is the whole Magic Kingdom opened or just certain parts? These questions may have been asked before so I apologize in advance.  The thread has over 390 pages! lol.  Thank you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ct7878 said:


> Sounds like last nights party was really empty- we are local and I planning to purchase tickets for October.  Still don't have our costumes complete, but I am wondering if I should shift our plans and purchase tickets for Friday night.  Any thoughts on if this party would still be low attended due to the storm?



Friday night could be hit or mess. Might be a lot of people just delayed their trip plans a few days. I think it's really hard to tell. 



madmeg said:


> We will attending this event in a couple of weeks. It will be our first time.  Since there will be limited tickets for this event, will there still be fast passes available?  Is the whole Magic Kingdom opened or just certain parts? These questions may have been asked before so I apologize in advance.  The thread has over 390 pages! lol.  Thank you.



The whole MK is open except for a few rides like Carousel of Progress and Tiki Room. The first page of this thread has all this info nicely laid out. You can reserve fast passes for the 3:30-6:30 hours but not on top of other fast passes you may have made for that day already with your regular park tickets.


----------



## AndreaA

madmeg said:


> We will attending this event in a couple of weeks. It will be our first time.  Since there will be limited tickets for this event, will there still be fast passes available?  Is the whole Magic Kingdom opened or just certain parts? These questions may have been asked before so I apologize in advance.  The thread has over 390 pages! lol.  Thank you.



If I recall correctly, there are no fast passes at any of the parties.  BUT most people are there for the characters so ride waits are not bad at all.  I've been to two parties and had no trouble getting on rides, especially as the night went on.


----------



## teeveejunkee

lindsayjs said:


> Oogie Boogie bucket. I saw this on instagram today, sorry not the best pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BY9weiPH0KC/ Nicer photo here


Wow!  This is so exciting.  I thought he wasn't going to be available until October.  Was that a bad rumor or do you think they brought out this popcorn bucket as a first post-Irma party surprise?


----------



## NikkiDP

Does anyone know if the Kiss Goodnight happens on party nights?


----------



## brookmey

jenny105 said:


> Then why do they give you the option to print them at home? What a waste LOL.   I'm bringing my paper tickets just in case.



While you're in line waiting to enter, CMs are walking around with scanners to exchange the paper tickets for plastic.  I would do that just in case.


----------



## FoxC63

The_Squidd said:


> Going to my first ever MNSSHP next week, does anyone have a more detailed map of where to find characters? A lot of what I've seen just lists them by what land they're in, but sometimes it's easy to miss things tucked away in weird spots and I'd hate to walk right passed a character I'd want to meet.
> 
> I really want to meet Cruella especially since  I'll be attending with my service dog and it's sure to be a fun interaction.



I don't have a detailed map but I do have their exact locations on a printable pdf, it also states who signs and if photopass is avail.  Click on the link and look for Tink:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587124"]Post #6[/URL]


----------



## The_Squidd

FoxC63 said:


> I don't have a detailed map but I do have their exact locations on a printable pdf, it also states who signs and if photopass is avail.  Click on the link and look for Tink:  Post #6



Ah thank you so much! This is very helpful.


----------



## FoxC63

AndreaA said:


> If I recall correctly, there are no fast passes at any of the parties.  BUT most people are there for the characters so ride waits are not bad at all.  I've been to two parties and had no trouble getting on rides, especially as the night went on.



Hmmm, yes people have reported FP's on their Party Tickets have worked just fine.  Remember you can add them between 4-6pm.


----------



## samara

Thanks so much to everyone for all the great information!  We are headed to our first party on October 5th, and I'm still having some trouble deciding on a plan.  My teen DS and his friend will be there, but touring separately, so this is just for me and DH.  My big issue is that we can't be there when they open at 4.  DH and I are doing the Tokyo sake pairing from 4-6 at Epcot.  I am thinking we will walk back to the Beach Club after and grab a Minnie van to get to MK (this seems like it will be fastest?).  I have accepted that I won't be meeting Jack & Sally, so characters not really a priority.  I want to get some magic shots, ride HM and BTMR (have always wanted to do this at night and somehow it's never worked out!), do one or two ToT lines just to experience it, watch the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus show.  I was originally thinking that I would do fireworks, second parade and midnight Hocus Pocus, but it seems like that last hour is the best time for magic shots and rides?  Would it make more sense to do an earlier Hocus Pocus, first parade and fireworks?  I am fine watching either parade from Frontierland, but like to have a first-row view.  Any advice would be very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

samara said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for all the great information!  We are headed to our first party on October 5th, and I'm still having some trouble deciding on a plan.  My teen DS and his friend will be there, but touring separately, so this is just for me and DH.  My big issue is that we can't be there when they open at 4.  DH and I are doing the Tokyo sake pairing from 4-6 at Epcot.  I am thinking we will walk back to the Beach Club after and grab a Minnie van to get to MK (this seems like it will be fastest?).  I have accepted that I won't be meeting Jack & Sally, so characters not really a priority.  I want to get some magic shots, ride HM and BTMR (have always wanted to do this at night and somehow it's never worked out!), do one or two ToT lines just to experience it, watch the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus show.  I was originally thinking that I would do fireworks, second parade and midnight Hocus Pocus, but it seems like that last hour is the best time for magic shots and rides?  Would it make more sense to do an earlier Hocus Pocus, first parade and fireworks?  I am fine watching either parade from Frontierland, but like to have a first-row view.  Any advice would be very much appreciated!!!!



I would do the first parade and last Hocus Pocus which starts at midnight. That essentially gives you bonus party time since the party ends at midnight. You are right in that the last hour is too good to waste waiting for the parade. You'll be able to walk right up to the last Hocus Pocus show, unless you really wanted to be in the front row.


----------



## Texans_loyal

looks like we will be adding another party to our plans! we will be going to the party on the 22nd and 24th. I will buy tickets for the 24th once we get to Disney so I can get an AP discount. what shall i be...Hmmmm?


----------



## Pat Gaik

Can one use resort delivery of merchandise purchased at MNSSHP? And if so, would the popcorn bucket qualify for that as well?


----------



## sheila14

Pat Gaik said:


> Can one use resort delivery of merchandise purchased at MNSSHP? And if so, would the popcorn bucket qualify for that as well?


Let me know I would so do this instead of carrying it around


----------



## lok1sgrl

Texans_loyal said:


> looks like we will be adding another party to our plans! we will be going to the party on the 22nd and 24th. I will buy tickets for the 24th once we get to Disney so I can get an AP discount. what shall i be...Hmmmm?



We're possibly going to both of those too. So excited!


----------



## FoxC63

Pat Gaik said:


> Can one use resort delivery of merchandise purchased at MNSSHP? And if so, would the popcorn bucket qualify for that as well?



Wow, really great question.  I'll follow along, hopefully someone knows.

And if not, they do have lockers to rent.


----------



## FoxC63

The Sunrise Student said:


> They have different colored bands and switch them.



Totally off topic but do you remember how much the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket was $13.50 sound about right?    Thank you!


----------



## samsteele

jenny105 said:


> Then why do they give you the option to print them at home? What a waste LOL.   I'm bringing my paper tickets just in case.


As WDW won't mail the party tickets outside the US (I'm in Canada) printing out the tickets is the only option for international guests & has never been a problem for me at prior parties. The CM scans my paper printout at the turnstile and then another puts on my wristband. I never receive any other ticket & never go to Guest Services to get anything else.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Pat Gaik said:


> Can one use resort delivery of merchandise purchased at MNSSHP? And if so, would the popcorn bucket qualify for that as well?



It depends i HAVE had them send something back if it was before 5pm but they did say it would add a day onto the send time.


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> It depends i HAVE had them send something back if it was before 5pm but they did say it would add a day onto the send time.


 
Was that for a store purchase or purchase made at the cart?  I bought the Haunted Mansion figurine at the cart located by HM and they sent it to my resort, but a popcorn bucket that might be different.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

FoxC63 said:


> Was that for a store purchase or purchase made at the cart?  I bought the Haunted Mansion figurine at the cart located by HM and they sent it to my resort, but a popcorn bucket that might be different.
> 
> View attachment 269728



In store purchase, but in the past with a reciept i've had them shove in other stuff i bought from different stores in disney springs. So it MAY be possible.


----------



## famsen

Does anyone know if they brought back the MNSSHP mystery pin boxes yet? The ones that were available the first party and then pulled due some issues with them.
How about any Hocus Pocus merchandise? Are all these party exclusive items still unavailable for purchase?


----------



## Disney & ME

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Yep I thought it was silly too till DBF brought it up so I think we will just throw flour at each other before the trip and pack the shirts in plastic zip lock bags.


Last year we packed a dozen Dollar Store white ponchos into gallon bags in our suitcase and wondered if we would get searched for drugs. LOL.


----------



## swissfam6

doccoc2002 said:


> We are going Sunday night!!!!


We are too! So excited!!


----------



## vallygirl0221

swissfam6 said:


> We are too! So excited!!


so are we!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

So we're changing our POP Century window decorating plans. 

I'll update with a mockup later and show y'all.


----------



## jwmob91

Just to confirm my interpretation of the first post, the specialty treats (HM tars, Jack Skellington dessert, etc), will be available starting at 7 correct? 

Thanks all!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Heres our design for our Halloween POP window! It's terrible here but it will look great when it's done!


Orange lights around window
Several strands of purple, black and orange mickey ears behind...
1 Big vampire Mickey sign
2 small vampire Mickey signs with our names


----------



## lindsayjs

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Heres our design for our Halloween POP window! It's terrible here but it will look great when it's done!
> 
> 
> Orange lights around window
> Several strands of purple, black and orange mickey ears behind...
> 1 Big vampire Mickey sign
> 2 small vampire Mickey signs with our names
> View attachment 269773


I love it! It's going to look fantastic!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> I love it! It's going to look fantastic!



Thank ya! I'm gonna grab supplies today after work!


----------



## Disneymom1126

samara said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for all the great information!  We are headed to our first party on October 5th, and I'm still having some trouble deciding on a plan.  My teen DS and his friend will be there, but touring separately, so this is just for me and DH.  My big issue is that we can't be there when they open at 4.  DH and I are doing the Tokyo sake pairing from 4-6 at Epcot.  I am thinking we will walk back to the Beach Club after and grab a Minnie van to get to MK (this seems like it will be fastest?).  I have accepted that I won't be meeting Jack & Sally, so characters not really a priority.  I want to get some magic shots, ride HM and BTMR (have always wanted to do this at night and somehow it's never worked out!), do one or two ToT lines just to experience it, watch the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus show.  I was originally thinking that I would do fireworks, second parade and midnight Hocus Pocus, but it seems like that last hour is the best time for magic shots and rides?  Would it make more sense to do an earlier Hocus Pocus, first parade and fireworks?  I am fine watching either parade from Frontierland, but like to have a first-row view.  Any advice would be very much appreciated!!!!





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would do the first parade and last Hocus Pocus which starts at midnight. That essentially gives you bonus party time since the party ends at midnight. You are right in that the last hour is too good to waste waiting for the parade. You'll be able to walk right up to the last Hocus Pocus show, unless you really wanted to be in the front row.



I agree with the idea of watching the last Hocus Pocus show.  I noticed, though that in your message you said you'd already accepted you won't be meeting Jack and Sally. I just wanted to share our experience from last year. We didn't plan to meet them, but we watched the second parade from Liberty Square (right where the parade turns). Since it was at the end of the night, there wasn't really anything else we had planned to do, so we were just going to head out, but we noticed as we walked by that the line for Jack and Sally didn't look too bad so we decided to get in it. We only waited about 40-45 minutes to meet them, which I didn't think was too bad. It's certainly not a guarantee that would be your experience, but we went to a Friday party toward the end of October (10/21). It wasn't a sold out night, but it was a busy one. This would of course mean you would need to plan to see the Hocus Pocus show some other time in the night - but just wanted to put this out there in case you really did want to meet Jack and Sally. They did close off their line about 10 minutes after we got in line, so that would be something to consider as well!


----------



## anricat

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Heres our design for our Halloween POP window! It's terrible here but it will look great when it's done!
> 
> 
> Orange lights around window
> Several strands of purple, black and orange mickey ears behind...
> 1 Big vampire Mickey sign
> 2 small vampire Mickey signs with our names
> View attachment 269773



So great! Please post pics when you have it all decorated!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

anricat said:


> So great! Please post pics when you have it all decorated!



Will do!


----------



## Cluelyss

jwmob91 said:


> Just to confirm my interpretation of the first post, the specialty treats (HM tars, Jack Skellington dessert, etc), will be available starting at 7 correct?
> 
> Thanks all!


Correct.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Texans_loyal said:


> I will buy tickets for the 24th once we get to Disney so I can get an AP discount


  I don't want to be UNhelpful, but I'm 99% sure the AP discount ends at a certain party date. The 22nd & 24th of October were my original dates (now just doing 24th), and we were going to get the AP discount too, but it's not available for those nights. Worth checking out


----------



## Texans_loyal

wehrengrizz said:


> I don't want to be UNhelpful, but I'm 99% sure the AP discount ends at a certain party date. The 22nd & 24th of October were my original dates (now just doing 24th), and we were going to get the AP discount too, but it's not available for those nights. Worth checking out




oh i forgot to put September 22 and 24th. i believe on the first page it said the 24th is an AP discount night.  sorry for the confusion!


----------



## monique5

famsen said:


> Does anyone know if they brought back the MNSSHP mystery pin boxes yet? The ones that were available the first party and then pulled due some issues with them.
> How about any Hocus Pocus merchandise? Are all these party exclusive items still unavailable for purchase?


 
Post # 1 - Exclusive Merchandise

*Hocus Pocus Halloween Merchandise Recalled/Pulled Before First Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party*


----------



## wehrengrizz

Texans_loyal said:


> oh i forgot to put September 22 and 24th. i believe on the first page it said the 24th is an AP discount night.  sorry for the confusion!


oh gosh sorry then I must have missed your info  ! September yes I think all the dates!! Have a blast


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well I just listened to 'calling all the monsters' 10 times. I have officially ready for Halloween. So excited I get to spend it in Orlando. HHN, MNSSHP, Halloween night resort character craziness. Maybe I'll try to beat my record from a few years ago. If you guys have no idea what I'm talking about, each Disney resort has their own little Halloween celebration. Some have candy and little dance parties but they all have at least one character. A few years ago we hit up 2 All Stars (football Goofy, and some others I've forgot), Coronado (serape Donald and Jose), Port Orleans French Quarter (Louis the alligator from Princess and the Frog), AKL (Timon), GF (bandit Chip and Dale), the Poly (Elvis Stitch) and a few others I think I am forgetting. It was crazy fun, we had a solid game plan and went careening off from one resort to the next, 2 people would get out of the car and get a place in line while I went and parked. I can't believe we were able to hit so many.


----------



## Farro

*Hey October friends!!!*

Magic Kingdom has finally updated hours!

Check your dates for:

1:00 am closing for EMH
Midnight regular closing on Saturdays


----------



## FoxC63

jwmob91 said:


> Just to confirm my interpretation of the first post, the specialty treats (HM tars, Jack Skellington dessert, etc), will be available starting at 7 correct?  Thanks all!



FYI:  It was reported by WDWnews that two were SOLD OUT:

Cheese Cake Dome by 6:54pm
Link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/page-47#post-58109568"]Post #930[/URL]

HM Tart @ Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies by 9pm or earlier.
Link:  http://wdwnt.com/blog/2017/08/revie...not-scary-halloween-party-2017-magic-kingdom/

On twitter some posted the Jack Skellington desert sold out as well but did not offer a time so I did not post that on my thread.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

Currently at MK for the party! I met Jack and Sally, and was done at 5:10pm! What an absolute blast meeting them! Waiting now for Minnie! I think it's going to be a good party!


----------



## NikkiDP

Farro said:


> *Hey October friends!!!*
> 
> Magic Kingdom has finally updated hours!
> 
> Check your dates for:
> 
> 1:00 am closing for EMH
> Midnight regular closing on Saturdays


I AM SO EXCITED!!! I have never had the opportunity to be in the parks past midnight!!! Thank you for putting this up!!!


----------



## only hope

Kristin Weiss said:


> Currently at MK for the party! I met Jack and Sally, and was done at 5:10pm! What an absolute blast meeting them! Waiting now for Minnie! I think it's going to be a good party!


 What time did you get in line? Did they come out at 5? Have a good time!


----------



## Kristin Weiss

only hope said:


> What time did you get in line? Did they come out at 5? Have a good time!


Yes! I got in line at 4pm, and they came out at 5! I was about 4th in line. I have also been able to meet Minnie, Daisy, Donald, and about to meet the Winnie the Pooh characters...all before the first parade! Yahoo!!!


----------



## mickey1968

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Heres our design for our Halloween POP window! It's terrible here but it will look great when it's done!
> 
> 
> Orange lights around window
> Several strands of purple, black and orange mickey ears behind...
> 1 Big vampire Mickey sign
> 2 small vampire Mickey signs with our names
> View attachment 269773


Love it!! Do you have a Cricut or machine to cut the Mickey heads?


----------



## Spetch

What are the chances of me bringing a toy bow in as part of my costume? I've read the rules for costumes but not sure how strict it will be on the weapons. I don't think it looks real but i suppose somebody not familiar with bows might think it's real. We are flying out tomorrow and can't decide whether to pack it or not. The family is going as super heroes and mine is hawkeye


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mickey1968 said:


> Love it!! Do you have a Cricut or machine to cut the Mickey heads?



I got a Mickey Mouse punch for the little ones but DBF works as an illustrator so he can easily draw and cut those shapes out.


----------



## lovingeire

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Heres our design for our Halloween POP window! It's terrible here but it will look great when it's done!
> 
> 
> Orange lights around window
> Several strands of purple, black and orange mickey ears behind...
> 1 Big vampire Mickey sign
> 2 small vampire Mickey signs with our names
> View attachment 269773



Super cute!  I can't wait to see it all done up!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well I just listened to 'calling all the monsters' 10 times. I have officially ready for Halloween. So excited I get to spend it in Orlando. HHN, MNSSHP, Halloween night resort character craziness. Maybe I'll try to beat my record from a few years ago. If you guys have no idea what I'm talking about, each Disney resort has their own little Halloween celebration. Some have candy and little dance parties but they all have at least one character. A few years ago we hit up 2 All Stars (football Goofy, and some others I've forgot), Coronado (serape Donald and Jose), Port Orleans French Quarter (Louis the alligator from Princess and the Frog), AKL (Timon), GF (bandit Chip and Dale), the Poly (Elvis Stitch) and a few others I think I am forgetting. It was crazy fun, we had a solid game plan and went careening off from one resort to the next, 2 people would get out of the car and get a place in line while I went and parked. I can't believe we were able to hit so many.



 I really wanted to be there for Halloween this year, but it didn't work with sports schedules for my oldest's senior year.  Oh well, there's always next year, right? 



Kristin Weiss said:


> Currently at MK for the party! I met Jack and Sally, and was done at 5:10pm! What an absolute blast meeting them! Waiting now for Minnie! I think it's going to be a good party!



Awesome!



Kristin Weiss said:


> Yes! I got in line at 4pm, and they came out at 5! I was about 4th in line. I have also been able to meet Minnie, Daisy, Donald, and about to meet the Winnie the Pooh characters...all before the first parade! Yahoo!!!



You got so much done!  What time did Minnie and the ducks come out?  I think your post said 7:45 with "about to meet the Pooh characters" so that seems super quick!


----------



## neverlandsky

Are Jack & Sally in The Boo To You Parade? Daughter is shy with M&G.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

lovingeire said:


> Super cute!  I can't wait to see it all done up!
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to be there for Halloween this year, but it didn't work with sports schedules for my oldest's senior year.  Oh well, there's always next year, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> You got so much done!  What time did Minnie and the ducks come out?  I think your post said 7:45 with "about to meet the Pooh characters" so that seems super quick!


Minnie, Donald, and Daisy all came out at 7pm! I was first in line to see Minnie, and then hopped over to the Duck line, which wasn't very long at all. It seemed as though everyone lined up for Minnie first.


----------



## lovingeire

Kristin Weiss said:


> Minnie, Donald, and Daisy all came out at 7pm! I was first in line to see Minnie, and then hopped over to the Duck line, which wasn't very long at all. It seemed as though everyone lined up for Minnie first.



Thanks!  I had planned to be first set for Pooh & Gang and then hop over to Minnie and ducks.  I don't go till the last party so I guess I'll keep watching reports to decide.


----------



## Kristin Weiss

lovingeire said:


> Thanks!  I had planned to be first set for Pooh & Gang and then hop over to Minnie and ducks.  I don't go till the last party so I guess I'll keep watching reports to decide.


Just an FYI for your planning..I waited about 40 mins to see the Winnie the Pooh gang after Minnie and the Ducks! Not bad.


----------



## Amunet

How often does Pooh and the gang come out for the party? I know they have breaks


----------



## Kristin Weiss

Amunet said:


> How often does Pooh and the gang come out for the party? I know they have breaks


Last night they had a 20-30 minute set, took about a 10 minute break, and came back.


----------



## lovingeire

Kristin Weiss said:


> Just an FYI for your planning..I waited about 40 mins to see the Winnie the Pooh gang after Minnie and the Ducks! Not bad.



Not bad.  We are also planning Jack & Sally first thing and then planned to pick up dinner and eat in line for Pooh & gang.  Then we'd hop over to the ducks or Minnie.  But I haven't really adjusted my plans or expectations for the two separate lines for them yet.  I think we might be able to get it all done though in the time I allotted.


----------



## lindsayjs

I don't have any character meets in my party plan. Should I still plan to get there 3:15 or would I be all right arriving at 4:00? I'm trying to maximize pre-party chill time so we can stay until midnight.


----------



## Roobear77

Was reading the costume rules, and worried about my husband's Jedi Robe being too long. Thoughts? I suppose I could hem it up shorter, show some leg LOL.


----------



## Kindermouse

Roobear77 said:


> I suppose I could hem it up shorter, show some leg LOL.



I just started picturing something like this with hairy man legs


----------



## Roobear77

Kindermouse said:


> I just started picturing something like this with hairy man legs
> 
> 
> View attachment 270114


Right?! Lol I am not sure how he will feel about this!!


----------



## FoxC63

Kristin Weiss said:


> *Currently at MK for the party! I met Jack and Sally, and was done at 5:10pm*!





Kristin Weiss said:


> Yes! *I got in line at 4pm, and they came out at 5! I was about 4th in line.* I have also been able to meet Minnie, Daisy, Donald, and about to meet the Winnie the Pooh characters...all before the first parade! Yahoo!!!



The first BTY Parade was at 9:15



Kristin Weiss said:


> Minnie, Donald, and Daisy all came out at 7pm! I was first in line to see Minnie, and then hopped over to the Duck line, which wasn't very long at all. It seemed as though everyone lined up for Minnie first.



I what time did you get in line for Pooh & Gang and what time where you done meeting them?  Thank you and thanks for taking the time to post your experience, it's so incredibly helpful!


----------



## FoxC63

@TNKim  asks "We will be in MK on a regular ticket the day of our MNSSHP so we will need to get our party bands at another location instead of at the entrance. Do these other band locations also have maps and treat bags? This means we will miss going through the Main Street bypass and the magic shots offered. If we find ourselves back in that area later in the night, can you go through the bypass from the opposite direction, from the park vs. the entrance?

and @grumpy28 would like to know to, so is anyone has done this can you please respond.  

I know for a fact they offer treat bags at the other Wristband locations but i'm not 100% positive about the maps.  Treat bags can also be picked up at any ToT locations.


----------



## Amunet

Kristin Weiss said:


> Last night they had a 20-30 minute set, took about a 10 minute break, and came back.


So they ended up doing that rotation the whole party?


----------



## teeveejunkee

Can anyone from recent parties confirm if the Haunted Mansion peanut butter dessert is still being sold at Liberty Square Market? I doubt they would switch up the flavors but you never know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Farro

Is anyone surprised that no parties have sold out yet?


----------



## Kindermouse

Farro said:


> Is anyone surprised that no parties have sold out yet?



knock on wood

All Disneyland party sold out a few days ago


----------



## Cluelyss

Farro said:


> Is anyone surprised that no parties have sold out yet?


Halloween sold out on this day last year, with only 2 other parties selling out last year. I expect we'll at least see the last 2 sell out soon.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> Halloween sold out on this day last year, with only 2 other parties selling out last year. I expect we'll at least see the last 2 sell out soon.


More hurricanes coming.


----------



## Travelgrrl

sheila14 said:


> More hurricanes coming.



Wash out your mouth!  We leave Friday!


----------



## only hope

Kindermouse said:


> knock on wood
> 
> All Disneyland party sold out a few days ago



Wow! The price for DLR parties have really gone up since we went a few years ago- and parking was included when we went. We paid sixty something with the Visa and now it's $105 for the same time. We would never pay that much for a regular one day ticket, let alone a five hour event. We did enjoy that party more though; we were able to meet many characters with little wait, unlike WDW.


----------



## Kindermouse

Travelgrrl said:


> Wash out your mouth!  We leave Friday!



Not to mention any possible hurricanes are so far off that saying one is headed that way is kinda like spreading unnecessary panic. Hurricane forcasts more than a week out are typically very unlikely to be accurate. Even weather enthusiasts and pros are calling a Jose/Maria hurricane dance making land fall extremely unlikely


----------



## Kindermouse

only hope said:


> Wow! The price for DLR parties have really gone up since we went a few years ago- and parking was included when we went. We paid sixty something with the Visa and now it's $105 for the same time. We would never pay that much for a regular one day ticket, let alone a five hour event. We did enjoy that party more though; we were able to meet many characters with little wait, unlike WDW.



Yes but now photopass (the DL version of memory maker) is free with the party ticket and the party ticket can be used to park hop from 4-12 making it a a much greater value. Also all nights can get the AP discount I believe. They took away value from the DL party while upping the prices for a couple of years until last year when they finally had a few parties not sell out. they had found the point where people were now less willing to pay for what they were offering. They added back value this year so hopefully they have learned a lesson.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Kindermouse said:


> Not to mention any possible hurricanes are so far off that saying one is headed that way is kinda like spreading unnecessary panic. Hurricane forcasts more than a week out are typically very unlikely to be accurate. Even weather enthusiasts and pros are calling a Jose/Maria hurricane dance making land fall extremely unlikely
> View attachment 270157



Good ole Dan!!! He was my local meteorologist here in Alabama for aaggeeesss before moving on! Small world!!


----------



## ChrisNY2

sheila14 said:


> Reading your bio of all the resorts you have stayed at.  Does traveling alone make this easier??



I don't have kids, so I often pop down with a friend or two for a long weekend. So splitting the room two or three ways, and mostly adults-only-trips, makes it easier to try (and afford!) lots of stuff.  (I do have a niece and two nephews, we're here this week with my sister and her husband - so I get to spoil them this week!)


----------



## aeathana

Hi all! 

Very excited about this years party; I am 25 years old living in Dubai and everywhere I fly over to bring my mom to the event. I need a personal opinion on my costume, I am planning on being Maleficent a la the Angelina Jolie version. I am very into my costumes, and want to purchase and bring in Maleficent's staff as my accessory into the park. Will this be allowed? I honestly can't remember if I saw it last year. I just don't want to have it taken away if it's not. Thank you so much!


----------



## dwsandy

Just wanted to share my Pinocchio family (Pinocchio, Geppetto, Blue Fairy, Jiminy Crickey, and Figaro). We went to the Aug 29th party and had a blast. One tip I can offer is buy the larger tot bag that is available.  The bags they give out are so tiny.  We seemed to be getting larger handfuls of candy  because our bag had more room to fit it
[GALLERY=] [/GALLERY]


----------



## Disneylover99

Farro said:


> Is anyone surprised that no parties have sold out yet?


No. Not surprised. I just figured they increased the maximum number of tickets sold per party this year.


----------



## lindsayjs

Disneylover99 said:


> No. Not surprised. I just figured they increased the maximum number of tickets sold per party this year.


I'm going to hope more people are just waiting to check the weather closer to their parties this year.


----------



## Disneylover99

lindsayjs said:


> I'm going to hope more people are just waiting to check the weather closer to their parties this year.



I hope you're right. The first party this year, felt like a sold out party I went to a few years back.


----------



## Cluelyss

dwsandy said:


> Just wanted to share my Pinocchio family (Pinocchio, Geppetto, Blue Fairy, Jiminy Crickey, and Figaro). We went to the Aug 29th party and had a blast. One tip I can offer is buy the larger tot bag that is available.  The bags they give out are so tiny.  We seemed to be getting larger handfuls of candy  because our bag had more room to fit it
> [GALLERY=]View attachment 270165 [/GALLERY]


Great costumes!


----------



## dwsandy

Cluelyss said:


> Great costumes!


Thank you


----------



## Travelgrrl

aeathana said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Very excited about this years party; I am 25 years old living in Dubai and everywhere I fly over to bring my mom to the event. I need a personal opinion on my costume, I am planning on being Maleficent a la the Angelina Jolie version. I am very into my costumes, and want to purchase and bring in Maleficent's staff as my accessory into the park. Will this be allowed? I honestly can't remember if I saw it last year. I just don't want to have it taken away if it's not. Thank you so much!



Welcome!  I think your staff should be fine. People have reported bringing in brooms and other large accessories.  I don't know how it will work on rides, though.


----------



## Cayaco

So how early does one need to get to the Main Street area to see the parade?  I dont want to get to the park at 4 and then have to sit on the curb until 9:15.  Looking over or past people is fine, but I dont want to be a mile away and just catch glimpses.  I know I could do the Frontier Land thing but we want to see all the lights and effects and stuff.


----------



## Kindermouse

Cayaco said:


> So how early does one need to get to the Main Street area to see the parade?  I dont want to get to the park at 4 and then have to sit on the curb until 9:15.  Looking over or past people is fine, but I dont want to be a mile away and just catch glimpses.  I know I could do the Frontier Land thing but we want to see all the lights and effects and stuff.



I am not the most knowledgeable person on the WDW parade crowds to answer you so I'll just give you an idea based on what I have heard. If you arent into holding your spot on Main street long you could go to the second parade which, I think I have heard people say you can show up for like 30 minutes in advance and have several spots to choose from. 

Either way I dont think you would have to hold your spot from 4-9 for the first parade. what I have been hearing people say about arriving in time to get a good spot for the first parade is around 1 hour or slightly more than an hour. If you waited from 4-9 you's waste most of your party time-yikes.


----------



## sheila14

Travelgrrl said:


> Wash out your mouth!  We leave Friday!


I leave in 27 days I am glued to the weather channel.


----------



## sheila14

ChrisNY2 said:


> I don't have kids, so I often pop down with a friend or two for a long weekend. So splitting the room two or three ways, and mostly adults-only-trips, makes it easier to try (and afford!) lots of stuff.  (I do have a niece and two nephews, we're here this week with my sister and her husband - so I get to spoil them this week!)


Since my girls are older and don't want to hang out with their mom, it is so much fun going by myself and doing everything I can. Going alone frees you up for doing and seeing more.


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> No. Not surprised. I just figured they increased the maximum number of tickets sold per party this year.


I think it is the hurricanes causing people to stay away. Many don't have the funds because they have to take care of home damage.


----------



## SleighBelle

@Cayaco, I agree with @Kindermouse on the second parade. We did the party in early Sept and did the second parade. The second parade was not too crowded. Plus, my boys got a chance to rest and eat some of their candy.


----------



## la79al

If we are going October 5 or 6, can I wait until that day to buy tickets?  We would be going just for the party but don't have any reservations we would have to change if we need to move the trip due to weather.  Any cons to waiting until the day of (other than possibility of selling out)?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

la79al said:


> If we are going October 5 or 6, can I wait until that day to buy tickets?  We would be going just for the party but don't have any reservations we would have to change if we need to move the trip due to weather.  Any cons to waiting until the day of (other than possibility of selling out)?



Just selling out for the concern.  If you really want to go but are waiting on weather etc. I'd recommend buying once you know if that's a day or two ahead of time.  I think you'd be ok buying day of but to be sure do it as soon as you know.  I had one trip that I was debating and while traveling to WDW I finally decided I wanted to go.  I had checked availabiity earlier in the day and it was there.  By the evening when I arrived it had sold out - it was for the following night.  But that's when more were selling out too.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

sheila14 said:


> I leave in 27 days I am glued to the weather channel.



You are defiantly not the only one. We leave in one week.


----------



## FoxC63

dwsandy said:


> Just wanted to share my Pinocchio family (Pinocchio, Geppetto, Blue Fairy, Jiminy Crickey, and Figaro). We went to the Aug 29th party and had a blast. One tip I can offer is buy the larger tot bag that is available.  The bags they give out are so tiny.  We seemed to be getting larger handfuls of candy  because our bag had more room to fit it
> [GALLERY=]View attachment 270165 [/GALLERY]



What a beautiful family and wonderful memory.  Thank you for sharing it made my day!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> I hope you're right. The first party this year, felt like a sold out party I went to a few years back.



What was the best part of the party for you?  What was your favorite costume?


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> What was the best part of the party for you?  What was your favorite costume?



The parade. Love it! 

No favourite costume that I can think of, but I'm always in awe of how some people go all out. It's amazing to see the effort some people make.


----------



## FoxC63

Cayaco said:


> So how early does one need to get to the Main Street area to see the parade?  I dont want to get to the park at 4 and then have to sit on the curb until 9:15.  Looking over or past people is fine, but I dont want to be a mile away and just catch glimpses.  I know I could do the Frontier Land thing but we want to see all the lights and effects and stuff.



I am in no way trying to sound rude or mean but you really need to take the time to research some of the information you're looking for.  On my planning thread I have tips and links provided by fellow DISers who have been to recent parties and a lot of advise given by some of the most experienced DISers who attend annually. All are welcome to use this information, however if I see a question posted and the answer has been posted I personally will not answer it again.  My recommendation is to always read the Main Post on my thread and the pages that follow Post # 3 to Post #7.  It's all there, please click on this link:   MNSSHP 2017 - My Party Plan strategy in the making.


----------



## mazdabug

We were there this past Friday. We had a blast. Sat in Liberty Square. Best seat in the house. My 3 year old daughter loved the parade. Will not stop talking about it . Plus the best part is my wonderful wife got us AP tickets. So my Disney addiction is really going to kick in now.


----------



## sherlockmiles

We're back from a great week, despite Irma.  I intended to  post pictured throughout but DIS said my photos were too big - sorry.  Trying to get caught up and ready for work tomorrow, so this is short.  We were at the 9/12 party - lines were short and quick for all pics and all characters - Moana was averaging 35 minutes, was sometimes longer and often shorter.  It was a very low attendance and was fantastic!  We could have gotten even more done if my feet weren't absolutely killing me!  We only missed Queen of Hearts - and that was because I couldn't handle walking any more.  Anastasia and Drizella were roaming - not doing a M&G.

Wanted to clarify/verify that Cruella is at the left side of the train station in fantasyland.

Also, the main "hitch hiking ghost' magic shot (night time) is located to the right of the pirate league game in adventureland, not at the haunted mansion.  During the day, you MAY be able to get a hitch hiking pic at the mansion.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> We're back from a great week, despite Irma.  I intended to  post pictured throughout but DIS said my photos were too big - sorry.  Trying to get caught up and ready for work tomorrow, so this is short.  We were at the 9/12 party - lines were short and quick for all pics and all characters - Moana was averaging 35 minutes, was sometimes longer and often shorter.  It was a very low attendance and was fantastic!  We could have gotten even more done if my feet weren't absolutely killing me!  We only missed Queen of Hearts - and that was because I couldn't handle walking any more.  Anastasia and Drizella were roaming - not doing a M&G.
> 
> Wanted to clarify/verify that Cruella is at the left side of the train station in fantasyland.
> 
> Also, the main "hitch hiking ghost' magic shot (night time) is located to the right of the pirate league game in adventureland, not at the haunted mansion.  During the day, you MAY be able to get a hitch hiking pic at the mansion.
> 
> View attachment 270285 View attachment 270286



Thank you for this, I'll update:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL] as I'm sure it will help many!


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Also, the main "hitch hiking ghost' magic shot (night time) is located to the right of the pirate league game in adventureland, not at the haunted mansion.  During the day, you MAY be able to get a hitch hiking pic at the mansion.
> 
> View attachment 270285 View attachment 270286



Just one last question about the singe Hitch Hiking Ghost Magic Shot, do you remember what time you had this one taken, it looks kind of early like around 4 - 4:30?  Thanks again!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Just one last question about the singe Hitch Hiking Ghost Magic Shot, do you remember what time you had this one taken, it looks kind of early like around 4 - 4:30?  Thanks again!



Love Photo pass - tells you exactly what time the pictures are taken.  My daytime hitch hiking picture was taken at 5:08 pm.

Another note - with your wrist band, you can start getting candy/bags in the cut through to the right after Main Street Theater (where mickey and tink are).  Its the only TOT available before 7. and you can only enter by main street and exit in tomorrowland.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cayaco said:


> So how early does one need to get to the Main Street area to see the parade?  I dont want to get to the park at 4 and then have to sit on the curb until 9:15.  Looking over or past people is fine, but I dont want to be a mile away and just catch glimpses.  I know I could do the Frontier Land thing but we want to see all the lights and effects and stuff.



The parade itself is the same the entire route so you don't miss anything in it based on the location - it's just a different location.  But if you're ok not being front row but are just looking to be a row or two back an hour would be ample time and you could likely do less.  People stay more inside the park so head back towards the entrance if you're having issues finding a suitable spot.


----------



## madzy

Farro said:


> Is anyone surprised that no parties have sold out yet?



I read on another site tonight's party sold out.    I'm assuming it sold out today??


----------



## PolyRob

madzy said:


> I read on another site tonight's party sold out.    I'm assuming it sold out today??


It looks like it will still let me purchase tickets for tonight online.

 

I wonder if Disney is increasing overall party attendance and that is why they have not sold out yet? I imagine Halloween should soon.


----------



## TornadoTitan

I am wondering, if I get the 3 or 4 Day 1 Park ticket bundle if I could use one of them towards Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party if I chose not to go to another park that day?

I am going in to Orlando at 2pm and instead of wasting a ticket on a half day at a park, wanted to try and use it towards the Halloween Party if that was possible, or is that a separate purchase?


----------



## IrishNYC

TornadoTitan said:


> I am wondering, if I get the 3 or 4 Day 1 Park ticket bundle if I could use one of them towards Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party if I chose not to go to another park that day?
> 
> I am going in to Orlando at 2pm and instead of wasting a ticket on a half day at a park, wanted to try and use it towards the Halloween Party if that was possible, or is that a separate purchase?


No, you cannot use it that way. A party is a separate event you must purchase a specific ticket for.


----------



## anniebean

Was there tonight as Wonder Woman and hubby was Steve Trevor.  Had amazing time.


----------



## paradesintherain

Those are great costumes!


----------



## goaljira

Felt really busy tonight.  Lines on the M&Gs were relentless, and the crowds didnt seem to drop at all after the fireworks.

Still had a great time though.


----------



## pattyw

anniebean said:


> Was there tonight as Wonder Woman and hubby was Steve Trevor. Had amazing time.



Your costumes are amazing!  Love the dancing ghosts!  Is that a magic shot you have to ask for or a border you add yourself? I'd like this when we do the party in October.


----------



## anniebean

pattyw said:


> Your costumes are amazing!  Love the dancing ghosts!  Is that a magic shot you have to ask for or a border you add yourself? I'd like this when we do the party in October.



Thank you!!  It's a magic shot.  She posed us like we were dancing, but had no clue why until it showed up on our MDE.  It's actually a little video.  It's really cute.


----------



## pattyw

anniebean said:


> Thank you!!  It's a magic shot.  She posed us like we were dancing, but had no clue why until it showed up on our MDE.  It's actually a little video.  It's really cute.



Thanks- will be sure to ask the Photopass photographers for it!


----------



## grumpy28

Was there last night. Didn't feel busy to me. Guess it's all relative. In line to meet J and S at 4, they came out at 5 and we were done by 5:15. Best M and G. Went to meet Cruella and line was probably 30 mins at 6:45. Donald and Daisy line was 20 mins at 10:30.waited for first parade spot for an hour and had front row in frontier land. Probably could have got their 15 mins later and gotten front row but with little kids, front row was a must. ToT lines were long all night, but moved fairly quickly. Tasted the HM treats from Storybook Treats. Just ok IMO, but family loved it. Pumpkin waffle from SH was amazing and I am not a pumpkin fan. Not a strong pumpkin flavor, and with the ice cream and sauce, amazing. Kids loved the JS treat. I didn't try it. Lines at big top for HP souvenirs were short. Went to one cart for oogie boogie bucket, but sold out. Found one in frontier land while waiting for parade. They were selling quickly. Fireworks were watched by the carousel. Great panoramic view and no mob scene of people. Headless horseman was awesome. A highlight for everyone in my family. He goes by quick though! Overall, awesome night! Been to the Christmas party before, but this was our first HP. We will be coming back next September. Debating getting Tix for Tuesday nights party too.


----------



## Disfan454

sheila14 said:


> I leave in 27 days I am glued to the weather channel.


Sounds like you will be there when we are. Are you also going to the 10/17 party?


----------



## GrumpyGal43

What's the best strategy for getting pics with both the 7 dwarves and Jack and Sally?  Which would you get in line for first? Both of these are at the top of the list for my group that we would like pictures with...   Is it even possible to get both in one night without waiting for hours???


----------



## ct7878

We were there last night and thought it was really quiet - one of most calm parties we have been to in years. They seemed really generous with candy and we got a ton (not that I need it)- lots more than in the past.  We did the 7 Dwarf M&G and waited about 25 min- this was really the longest line we saw all night.   Saw the 11:15 parade from the front row at Peco's and only showed up 10 min prior. Overall, we had a great time!


----------



## azdisneymom

ct7878 said:


> We did the 7 Dwarf M&G and waited about 25 min- this was really the longest line we saw all night.



What time did you get in line for them?


----------



## Cluelyss

GrumpyGal43 said:


> What's the best strategy for getting pics with both the 7 dwarves and Jack and Sally?  Which would you get in line for first? Both of these are at the top of the list for my group that we would like pictures with...   Is it even possible to get both in one night without waiting for hours???


Get in line for J&S at 4; proceed immediately to Dwarfs when done.


----------



## ct7878

azdisneymom said:


> What time did you get in line for them?


Around 9:30- finished with just enough time for the fireworks. I feel like the line was even starting to dwindle as we were waiting, so perhaps even later might have been shorter.


----------



## Cluelyss

grumpy28 said:


> Was there last night. Didn't feel busy to me. Guess it's all relative. In line to meet J and S at 4, they came out at 5 and we were done by 5:15. Best M and G. Went to meet Cruella and line was probably 30 mins at 5:45. Donald and Daisy line was 20 mins at 10:30.waited for first parade spot for an hour and had front row in frontier land. Probably could have got their 15 mins later and gotten front row but with little kids, front row was a must. ToT lines were long all night, but moved fairly quickly. Tasted the HM treats from Storybook Treats. Just ok IMO, but family loved it. Pumpkin waffle from SH was amazing and I am not a pumpkin fan. Not a strong pumpkin flavor, and with the ice cream and sauce, amazing. Kids loved the JS treat. I didn't try it. Lines at big top for HP souvenirs were short. Went to one cart for oogie boogie bucket, but sold out. Found one in frontier land while waiting for parade. They were selling quickly. Fireworks were watched by the carousel. Great panoramic view and no mob scene of people. Headless horseman was awesome. A highlight for everyone in my family. He goes by quick though! Overall, awesome night! Been to the Christmas party before, but this was our first HP. We will be coming back next September. Debating getting Tix for Tuesday nights party too.


Eeeeek, 30 minute line for Cruella at 5:45?!?! Was hoping to line up more like 6:15 and thought we'd be one of the first.....off to review our plans....


----------



## GrumpyGal43

Cluelyss said:


> Get in line for J&S at 4; proceed immediately to Dwarfs when done.



Thank you!


----------



## NanaCha

I have read all the information page on MNSSHP party, but can't seem to find my answer.  We are not staying on property or have any tickets for Disney World, we are just going to the party.  The ticket I printed says to go to turnstile for admission then I know we will get a bracelet.  I have been able to get fast pass times between 4-7. How to we redeem them ?  Thanks


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NanaCha said:


> I have read all the information page on MNSSHP party, but can't seem to find my answer.  We are not staying on property or have any tickets for Disney World, we are just going to the party.  The ticket I printed says to go to turnstile for admission then I know we will get a bracelet.  I have been able to get fast pass times between 4-7. How to we redeem them ?  Thanks



You will use your tickets to redeem them.


----------



## NanaCha

Thank you. I thought they would take the ticket at the gate!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

NanaCha said:


> Thank you. I thought they would take the ticket at the gate!!



No, it just gets scanned and you keep it.


----------



## camnhan

Getting nervous and excited for our trip in a little over a week! Will be our first party! Nervous about our resort reservations [we are at CBR and have heard a lot of questionable stays recently with the construction and transportation], first trip without our older 2 kids [who tend to be a buffer at times for the youngest who has Down Syndrome and sensory issues], worried about the weather [first fall trip....typically go in the spring]...we really try to just go with the flow and hoping that we can still get a lot done during the party with no set plans. Regardless...we will be at Disney! Can't wait....


----------



## anricat

grumpy28 said:


> Went to meet Cruella and line was probably 30 mins at 5:45



Wait, what?! I thought Cruella didn't come out until 7. What time did she come out?


----------



## Texans_loyal

4 more days...I am bouncing off the walls at work.

was thinking about being Batgirl for the second party, would wearing a mask around my eyes be a problem? i have seen pics of other people wearing them but i don't want to break any rules.


----------



## Cluelyss

Texans_loyal said:


> 4 more days...I am bouncing off the walls at work.
> 
> was thinking about being Batgirl for the second party, would wearing a mask around my eyes be a problem? i have seen pics of other people wearing them but i don't want to break any rules.


Your best bet will be to carry the mask in, then put on for photos.


----------



## rak1225

opinion on October 9...will it be busy?


----------



## jenhelgren

How has the Belle and Gaston line been? What time should we get in line to be one of the first meets of the night? My kids are dressing up like them and they are our only "must" character interaction of the night!


----------



## DonaldDuck77

rak1225 said:


> opinion on October 9...will it be busy?



In past years, Columbus Day has been a guaranteed sell out. With the new price structure, it will still be one of the busier days, but it may not be "Halloween busy".


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> How has the Belle and Gaston line been? What time should we get in line to be one of the first meets of the night? My kids are dressing up like them and they are our only "must" character interaction of the night!


I'd plan to line up around 6:15.


----------



## teeveejunkee

anricat said:


> Wait, what?! I thought Cruella didn't come out until 7. What time did she come out?


My thought exactly.  I didn't even think Cruella's line started forming until 6:15/6:30.  This information is really throwing me!


----------



## rak1225

DonaldDuck77 said:


> In past years, Columbus Day has been a guaranteed sell out. With the new price structure, it will still be one of the busier days, but it may not be "Halloween busy".



thank you!!


----------



## jenhelgren

Cluelyss said:


> I'd plan to line up around 6:15.



Do they come out right or 7 or sometimes earlier?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jenhelgren said:


> Do they come out right or 7 or sometimes earlier?



Should be right at 7 unless there are delays.


----------



## TurtleGirl3

Can't wait...we will be at Friday party! The whole family is doing an Alice in Wonderland theme!


----------



## rak1225

another question.  can you buy tickets at military discount for someone and not be there or do you have to be there when they go in?


----------



## teeveejunkee

TurtleGirl3 said:


> Can't wait...we will be at Friday party! The whole family is doing an Alice in Wonderland theme!


I'll be at Friday's party as well.  Going with my mom and 2 aunts.  We're going to be Star Wars characters.  Can't wait!  Fingers crossed that the weather holds out.


----------



## grumpy28

anricat said:


> Wait, what?! I thought Cruella didn't come out until 7. What time did she come out?[/QUOTE
> 
> My apologies. Typo. I was in line at 6:45 and waited 30 mins. She came out right at 7.


----------



## grumpy28

Cluelyss said:


> Eeeeek, 30 minute line for Cruella at 5:45?!?! Was hoping to line up more like 6:15 and thought we'd be one of the first.....off to review our plans....



So sorry. Typo. Got in line at 6:45 and waited 30 mins.


----------



## teeveejunkee

grumpy28 said:


> So sorry. Typo. Got in line at 6:45 and waited 30 mins.


Thank you for the clarification!  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## goaljira

We must have just been in the wrong places at the wrong time then, as we queued more than 30 minutes even just for Lotso!

And we've just realised we completely missed the pumpkin cheesecake


----------



## Rebecca Mason

Have the poison apple steins been spotted?


----------



## teeveejunkee

grumpy28 said:


> Was there last night. Didn't feel busy to me. Guess it's all relative. In line to meet J and S at 4, they came out at 5 and we were done by 5:15. Best M and G. Went to meet Cruella and line was probably 30 mins at 6:45. Donald and Daisy line was 20 mins at 10:30.waited for first parade spot for an hour and had front row in frontier land. Probably could have got their 15 mins later and gotten front row but with little kids, front row was a must. ToT lines were long all night, but moved fairly quickly. Tasted the HM treats from Storybook Treats. Just ok IMO, but family loved it. Pumpkin waffle from SH was amazing and I am not a pumpkin fan. Not a strong pumpkin flavor, and with the ice cream and sauce, amazing. Kids loved the JS treat. I didn't try it. Lines at big top for HP souvenirs were short. Went to one cart for oogie boogie bucket, but sold out. Found one in frontier land while waiting for parade. They were selling quickly. Fireworks were watched by the carousel. Great panoramic view and no mob scene of people. Headless horseman was awesome. A highlight for everyone in my family. He goes by quick though! Overall, awesome night! Been to the Christmas party before, but this was our first HP. We will be coming back next September. Debating getting Tix for Tuesday nights party too.


Do you recall about what time you were looking for the Oogie Boogie bucket when it was sold out?  Also, do you remember where exactly you found the one in Frontierland?  Thank you!


----------



## DisneyDeb83

I definitely must have been in the wrong places at the wrong times last night because I thought it was really crowded!!! We didn't do any meet and greets, and the ride waits weren't too bad. But it just seemed packed walking around. And the waits to get snacks at the carts were loooong! 

I also thought a lot of people would be leaving after the fireworks, but most headed back to the rides.  Which was our cue to get out!


----------



## samara

Has everyone been okay getting in with just Magic Bands or have there been issues?  I tried to link my MNSSHP plastic tickets to my account, but it said they were already linked.  So I called Disney and they said it didn't matter which ticket was which (and they had no way to tell) and that we shouldn't need anything but our Magic Bands.  But I think I read on here somewhere that it's important to have the plastic tickets with you....


----------



## DisneyDeb83

Ours were linked to mde and we had no troubles getting in with just the magic band.


----------



## camnhan

samara said:


> Has everyone been okay getting in with just Magic Bands or have there been issues?  I tried to link my MNSSHP plastic tickets to my account, but it said they were already linked.  So I called Disney and they said it didn't matter which ticket was which (and they had no way to tell) and that we shouldn't need anything but our Magic Bands.  But I think I read on here somewhere that it's important to have the plastic tickets with you....


I hope you don't need plastic tickets because when we purchased they only showed up on our bands....we didn't request or get plastic or paper tickets....
Fingers crossed we don't have issues when we go


----------



## Cluelyss

Rebecca Mason said:


> Have the poison apple steins been spotted?


So far only report I've seen was that they are in DS.


----------



## Cluelyss

grumpy28 said:


> So sorry. Typo. Got in line at 6:45 and waited 30 mins.


Phew! Thanks for clarifying. Resume original plan


----------



## mickey1968

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I got a Mickey Mouse punch for the little ones but DBF works as an illustrator so he can easily draw and cut those shapes out.


I've got that punch too, but that is lots of punching!!!!


----------



## TinkOhio

I might have missed it somewhere in this thread, but are the pumpkin popcorn buckets still hard to get?


----------



## RachaelA

Are they releasing a certain amount of oogie boogie buckets a night so every party for sure will have some?


----------



## sheila14

Yes and 


Disfan454 said:


> Sounds like you will be there when we are. Are you also going to the 10/17 party?


And the 10/19 party as well. I very much want to meet jack n sally so I m hoping to get in line early n have very nice people around me to hold my spot as I get my party band


----------



## Cluelyss

TinkOhio said:


> I might have missed it somewhere in this thread, but are the pumpkin popcorn buckets still hard to get?


Someone posted today that they are in Epcot now, so must not be??


----------



## grumpy28

Cluelyss said:


> Someone posted today that they are in Epcot now, so must not be??



Just saw them at HS tonight too.


----------



## TinkOhio

Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## garthbarth1

anniebean said:


> Was there tonight as Wonder Woman and hubby was Steve Trevor.  Had amazing time.
> 
> View attachment 270364


Great pic!!


----------



## grumpy28

teeveejunkee said:


> Do you recall about what time you were looking for the Oogie Boogie bucket when it was sold out?  Also, do you remember where exactly you found the one in Frontierland?  Thank you!



Tried to buy it at 745 at the cart near Dumbo. Was told they had sold out. Went to our parade spot at 8:15 and found them opening a box of them at the cart near the waterway/Liberty riverboat.


----------



## garthbarth1

grumpy28 said:


> Just saw them at HS tonight too.


Are they refillable


----------



## grumpy28

garthbarth1 said:


> Are they refillable



Sorry, don't know the answer to that.


----------



## sherlockmiles

pumpkin waffles @ sleepy hallow - very yummy!  Ended up being the only treat we got.  Too busy and not really hungry.  We shared it, which was perfect.  Too much for 1.  Would have liked to try the cheesecake and one of the HM desserts, but really wasn't hungry.  This was the "must have" for us.


----------



## sherlockmiles

We were able to get all of the magic shots during the  (we didn't want the dancing skeletons)
Magic Shot - Headless Horseman [out front]
Magic Shot - Grave Diggers [town square - animated and still]
Magic Shot - Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts [main st - animated and still]
Magic Shot - Grim Grinning Ghost Driver [haunted mansion]
Magic Shot - Haunted Mansion Cemetery Watchman [outside haunted mansion]

plus a few other regular pics (by pirates, with MNSSHP frame, by castle)


----------



## grumpy28

Loved the party so much last night, bought tickets for tomorrow night's party too!


----------



## grumpy28

sherlockmiles said:


> pumpkin waffles @ sleepy hallow - very yummy!  Ended up being the only treat we got.  Too busy and not really hungry.  We shared it, which was perfect.  Too much for 1.  Would have liked to try the cheesecake and one of the HM desserts, but really wasn't hungry.  This was the "must have" for us.
> View attachment 270622



Definitely a shareable treat!


----------



## sherlockmiles

grumpy28 said:


> Loved the party so much last night, bought tickets for tomorrow night's party too!



GOOD FOR YOU!!

We made the best of only having 1 party - saw/did everything we wanted (except Queen of hearts), did a fair amount of TOT, and even got in a few rides unexpectedly (space mt and HM).  WOnderful night without being spaz trying to fit too much in.

One of the things I didn't expect that really made me smile throughout the night was all of the guests and CMs telling me to get back to work!  I told them that Master Gracey had given me the night off.......The CMs at HM weren't amused - LOL.......Madame Rinata wasn't hearing anything about that though....


----------



## Kindermouse

Rebecca Mason said:


> Have the poison apple steins been spotted?



On the parks blog it was said that they would not be back this year

 

So I decided that these desperate apple stien-less times called for desperate measures. They are confirmed at Disneyland this year at the Plaza Inn so I asked someone who was going to Disneyland this week to get one for me.


----------



## athunter

sherlockmiles said:


> We were able to get all of the magic shots during the  (we didn't want the dancing skeletons)
> Magic Shot - Headless Horseman [out front]
> Magic Shot - Grave Diggers [town square - animated and still]
> Magic Shot - Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts [main st - animated and still]
> Magic Shot - Grim Grinning Ghost Driver [haunted mansion]
> Magic Shot - Haunted Mansion Cemetery Watchman [outside haunted mansion]
> 
> plus a few other regular pics (by pirates, with MNSSHP frame, by castle)



Congrats!  Magic Shots are priority on our list too. Any chance you can recall how long the lines were and the approximate times you lined up for these shots?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## yuKime

athunter said:


> Congrats!  Magic Shots are priority on our list too. Any chance you can recall how long the lines were and the approximate times you lined up for these shots?  Thanks so much!!



I would also like to know the answer for this as I am planning our first MNSSHP as well!! Aside from Jack and Sally photo op, this is my next priority!


----------



## teeveejunkee

grumpy28 said:


> Tried to buy it at 745 at the cart near Dumbo. Was told they had sold out. Went to our parade spot at 8:15 and found them opening a box of them at the cart near the waterway/Liberty riverboat.


Thanks so much for the detailed info! Very helpful.


----------



## MissMaryQC

lovingeire said:


> What time did you end up meeting Jack & Sally?  Did you go through the bypass or straight to J&S?



So sorry it's taken me so long to reply to this! We went through the bypass and took our time; they let us in at like 3:40 though. J&S we're out meeting at 5 PM



only hope said:


> Were CM ensuring everyone had a wristband before 4? My hope is to get in line about 340 and have my mom waiting for a wristband, then switch.



They were! I had to leave the line and take DD to get her wristband cause the CM at the entrance told me she didn't need one, but then I was told she did!


----------



## FoxC63

Rebecca Mason said:


> Have the poison apple steins been spotted?



Yes they have, it's been confirmed they are being sold at Disney Springs "*Candy Cauldron*" only.  The cup comes with the purchase of the Goofy Glacier slushie, approximately $15 per @mds88


----------



## sickshotbri

Friday party here... look for a WDW paint crew with a few little princesses!  Can't wait.


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> Was there last night. Didn't feel busy to me. Guess it's all relative. In line to meet J and S at 4, they came out at 5 and we were done by 5:15. Best M and G. Went to meet Cruella and line was probably 30 mins at 6:45. Donald and Daisy line was 20 mins at 10:30.waited for first parade spot for an hour and had front row in frontier land. Probably could have got their 15 mins later and gotten front row but with little kids, front row was a must. ToT lines were long all night, but moved fairly quickly. Tasted the HM treats from Storybook Treats. Just ok IMO, but family loved it. Pumpkin waffle from SH was amazing and I am not a pumpkin fan. Not a strong pumpkin flavor, and with the ice cream and sauce, amazing. Kids loved the JS treat. I didn't try it. Lines at big top for HP souvenirs were short. Went to one cart for oogie boogie bucket, but sold out. Found one in frontier land while waiting for parade. They were selling quickly. Fireworks were watched by the carousel. Great panoramic view and no mob scene of people. Headless horseman was awesome. A highlight for everyone in my family. He goes by quick though! Overall, awesome night! Been to the Christmas party before, but this was our first HP. We will be coming back next September. Debating getting Tix for Tuesday nights party too.



Is this correct?
4:00-5:00  Jack & Sally
6:45-7:15  Cruella
10:30-10:50  Donald & Daisy
Lines at big top for HP souvenirs were short, at what time?
How much was the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket?  $13.50?

Now that you've been to both parties, which one did you like the best?  Did you wear costumes or Disnybound?  If you decided to go next year would you wear costumes?


----------



## sherlockmiles

athunter said:


> Congrats!  Magic Shots are priority on our list too. Any chance you can recall how long the lines were and the approximate times you lined up for these shots?  Thanks so much!!



We did them all after 8:30 pm and all of the lines were short (1-3 people in front of us), but my party had very low attendance.


----------



## simnia

I have a question regarding times people are getting their party bands while already in the park. 

Last year (week of 10/23) we went to two parties.  Both times we were already in the park.   Neither station (Adventureland Party 1 or Fantasyland Party 2) would allow us to get our bands before the clock struck 4PM.   

I am reading that people (now) are being allowed in at 3:40P with party bands in place.  Are the in park stations/locations also doing the bands earlier now?  

Also, is there an advantage to going through the Main Street Bypass?

Thanks.


----------



## sherlockmiles

simnia said:


> I have a question regarding times people are getting their party bands while already in the park.
> 
> Last year (week of 10/23) we went to two parties.  Both times we were already in the park.   Neither station (Adventureland Party 1 or Fantasyland Party 2) would allow us to get our bands before the clock struck 4PM.
> 
> I am reading that people (now) are being allowed in at 3:40P with party bands in place.  Are the in park stations/locations also doing the bands earlier now?
> 
> Also, is there an advantage to going through the Main Street Bypass?
> 
> Thanks.



I walked to main entrance for my band, which I was able to get at approx 3:45.  I was under the impression that when then specially dressed CMs went out, they would start "working" (giving bands) but I cant confirm.



> is there an advantage to going through the Main Street Bypass


YES - you can TOT in the bypass between 4 and 7....otherwise, the stations dont open until 7.


----------



## grumpy28

simnia said:


> I have a question regarding times people are getting their party bands while already in the park.
> 
> Last year (week of 10/23) we went to two parties.  Both times we were already in the park.   Neither station (Adventureland Party 1 or Fantasyland Party 2) would allow us to get our bands before the clock struck 4PM.
> 
> I am reading that people (now) are being allowed in at 3:40P with party bands in place.  Are the in park stations/locations also doing the bands earlier now?
> 
> Also, is there an advantage to going through the Main Street Bypass?
> 
> Thanks.



We were already in the parks and got our bands at Tortuga. They would not give out bands until 4. That was a little disappointing b/c I knew about people getting let in at 340 at main St.


----------



## simnia

grumpy28 said:


> We were already in the parks and got our bands at Tortuga. They would not give out bands until 4. That was a little disappointing b/c I knew about people getting let in at 340 at main St.



That's what I was afraid of...


----------



## grumpy28

FoxC63 said:


> Is this correct?
> 4:00-5:00  Jack & Sally
> 6:45-7:15  Cruella
> 10:30-10:50  Donald & Daisy
> Lines at big top for HP souvenirs were short, at what time?
> How much was the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket?  $13.50?
> 
> Now that you've been to both parties, which one did you like the best?  Did you wear costumes or Disnybound?  If you decided to go next year would you wear costumes?



Yes, the times u posted above are correct. I was at big top for souvenirs about 6:15. Short lines then. Also ran in again about 11 and lines were non existent. 

I'm not sure how much oogie boogie was, as DH paid for it while I stayed with kids. I can ask him if he remembers once he wakes up.

By, "both parties" are u referring to MNSSHP and MVMCP? If so, I am a Christmas fanatic, so MVMCP will always be my fav. But I obviously LOVED the HP too since I'm going again tonight! I must admit the parade at the HP was outstanding,so it was my favorite parade. Both parties are amazing and fun and worth the money IMO.

We did not wear costume this year, just mickey Halloween tees. We were in the process of moving this summer, so I never had time to do more then that. Next year, I'm not sure what we will do. The costumes are cute, but it is HOT and some of the people had to be miserable! I think festive clothing is a good middle ground.


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> One of the things I didn't expect that really made me smile throughout the night was all of the guests and CMs telling me to get back to work!  I told them that Master Gracey had given me the night off.......The CMs at HM weren't amused - LOL.......Madame Rinata wasn't hearing anything about that though....


We did HM costumes last year and had the same experience! It was totally unexpected and made the night even more fun!!


----------



## GrumpyGal43

Cluelyss said:


> Get in line for J&S at 4; proceed immediately to Dwarfs when done.



I'm re-reading your reply...get in line for Jack at 4pm?  The party doesn't start until 7, correct?  So it's a 3 hour wait in line?  Just wanted to clarify...


----------



## smallsy

Is tonight's party sold out or is it just that you have to call instead of buy online day of?


----------



## Kindermouse

GrumpyGal43 said:


> I'm re-reading your reply...get in line for Jack at 4pm?  The party doesn't start until 7, correct?  So it's a 3 hour wait in line?  Just wanted to clarify...



Jack and Sally come out before 7...I think someone said around 5. some of the characters come out before the party officially starts. You just show your wrist band for them.


----------



## Travelgrrl

Y'all are making me SO EXCITED for our party Sunday!  (24th, and we're going on the 26th, too.)  These will be my only Disney days, as my group within a group will be going to Harry Potter world at Universal the rest of our trip.

We'll have 17 people in matching vintage Mouseketeer costumes, and I'm super chuffed to be with such a large, matching group!  (Somewhat less thrilled about managing to get around with a massive crowd, but we'll all be heading off to hit our FP soon enough, converging again for the parade.)  

We couldn't get FP to meet Mickey so we plan to all go through his standard line as soon as we arrive at the park. That is my only "must do" character meet - Mickey in his normal garb, with the Mouseketeers.  I've also never met talking Mickey, so - Yay!  *Do you think it's possible to get to meet Mickey in 45 minutes (from 4-4:45, before we have to dart off to our 4:00-5:00 FP)?
*
Other than meeting Mickey, my top priorities are rides and at the end of the night: CANDY.  We plan to all meet to see the first parade.  *Two people in our party are in wheelchairs - last time we went, the handicapped accessible seating was in the Hub. Does anyone know if this is still true?  
*
Then I'd like to see the fireworks in their entirety; if we're seated in the Hub, we may just stay in that area for them.  I've only seen bits and pieces of the MK's fireworks from rides and through trees, in the many times I've been there at night.

I expect our first party to be busy (on a weekend, the final CM party ticket day, and the final Shades of Green reduced rate party day) and sorting out two non-powered wheelchairs is no joke in crowds - so my expectations for what we'll get done this first party are low. Since we're not into Meet and Greets, we'll actually have more time than most to go on rides, despite the crowds.

And I truly, truly love to see people's costumes, and interact with other guests. That's a part of the party that's only enhanced by having more guests: more costumes!


----------



## Cluelyss

Kindermouse said:


> Jack and Sally come out before 7...I think someone said around 5. some of the characters come out before the party officially starts. You just show your wrist band for them.


Correct. Their M&G begins at 5.


----------



## grumpy28

grumpy28 said:


> Yes, the times u posted above are correct. I was at big top for souvenirs about 6:15. Short lines then. Also ran in again about 11 and lines were non existent.
> 
> I'm not sure how much oogie boogie was, as DH paid for it while I stayed with kids. I can ask him if he remembers once he wakes up.
> 
> By, "both parties" are u referring to MNSSHP and MVMCP? If so, I am a Christmas fanatic, so MVMCP will always be my fav. But I obviously LOVED the HP too since I'm going again tonight! I must admit the parade at the HP was outstanding,so it was my favorite parade. Both parties are amazing and fun and worth the money IMO.
> 
> We did not wear costume this year, just mickey Halloween tees. We were in the process of moving this summer, so I never had time to do more then that. Next year, I'm not sure what we will do. The costumes are cute, but it is HOT and some of the people had to be miserable! I think festive clothing is a good middle ground.



Quoting myself to answer about oogie boogie bucket price. DH said it was "13 something". So I assume $13.50. He said the CM working the stand told him they sold out of their original supply by 715, but that they restock and to keep checking back. He did see the huge box of them getting unpacked once we finally found some. I suggest if you want one, try to get it at 7.


----------



## Disfan454

sheila14 said:


> Yes and
> 
> And the 10/19 party as well. I very much want to meet jack n sally so I m hoping to get in line early n have very nice people around me to hold my spot as I get my party band



I would offer to do that for you, but we are not doing any M&Gs till later on in the night.


----------



## Disfan454

Where is Sleepy Hollow located. We've been to MK several times and I do not remember ever seeing it.


----------



## LadyRayado

Disfan454 said:


> Where is Sleepy Hollow located. We've been to MK several times and I do not remember ever seeing it.


It's in Liberty Square, kind of on the side of Hall of Presidents. It is to the right as you pass over the bridge from the Hub.


----------



## Disfan454

I'm sorry, I guess I should have pulled up a map for myself. I assumed it was party specific and wouldn't be on a regular map. Thank you for taking the time to do that.


----------



## TinkOhio

LadyRayado~ Where did you find this map?  It's great!


LadyRayado said:


> It's in Liberty Square, kind of on the side of Hall of Presidents. It is to the right as you pass over the bridge from the Hub.
> 
> View attachment 270699


----------



## LadyRayado

TinkOhio said:


> LadyRayado~ Where did you find this map?  It's great!



From the WDW website, I just cropped it.


----------



## Chris Anglin

In your opinions, do you think the 9/26 party will be heavy or light crowd? Also, would I be better off trying to do HM on a regular day or during the party? TIA


----------



## Texans_loyal

@TurtleGirl3  @teeveejunkee

we are also going Friday!
I will be Hades and my niece will be Uma from descendants. my sister is boring and not dressing up.


----------



## heather13

Any other M&G characters that emerge early, or where to find a list? DD would love to meet Moana but I'm not keen on standing in line three hours 

& please help w/ FP+ times. In theory should they be available between 4 and 7 pm (the latest one at 6:55?) or do they cut it off at 6? I've been hoping to get a third FP but can't find anything past 5:45.


----------



## Texans_loyal

If anyone still needs a costume, Target has a 40% off deal today! coupon is located on the Target Cartwheel app!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

mickey1968 said:


> I've got that punch too, but that is lots of punching!!!!



Worse case I'll cut out the shapes as best I can!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Texans_loyal said:


> If anyone still needs a costume, Target has a 40% off deal today! coupon is located on the Target Cartwheel app!



Just FYI, we are getting calls nonstop about it so if your interested in a costume GO GET IT! I doubt we will have anymore deals like this!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Guys less then a week till our trip and party!! I CANT WAIT!!


----------



## Texans_loyal

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Just FYI, we are getting calls nonstop about it so if your interested in a costume GO GET IT! I doubt we will have anymore deals like this!



yes!! Target only has this deal once a year. i heard that it's working on all costumes, not just kid's.


----------



## smallsy

Texans_loyal said:


> yes!! Target only has this deal once a year. i heard that it's working on all costumes, not just kid's.


They seem to be heavily discounted online too if you are stuck in the car (otw to WDW!!!) like me. I was able to get DS's lego batman costume for half of what it was going for last week!


----------



## FoxC63

@grumpy28 

Does the Oogie Boogie Popcorn bucket glow in the dark?  It's such a weird color it looks like it would glow green which is more typical.


----------



## sheila14

Disfan454 said:


> I would offer to do that for you, but we are not doing any M&Gs till later on in the night.


Thank you anyways!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

heather13 said:


> Any other M&G characters that emerge early, or where to find a list? DD would love to meet Moana but I'm not keen on standing in line three hours
> 
> & please help w/ FP+ times. In theory should they be available between 4 and 7 pm (the latest one at 6:55?) or do they cut it off at 6? I've been hoping to get a third FP but can't find anything past 5:45.


Moana (5:45) and the dwarfs (6:20) both come out early. Moana's line starts forming at 4, the dwarfs a bit after 5.

FP distribution ends at 6:30 on party nights (so the last ones are 5:30-6:30).


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FoxC63 said:


> Totally off topic but do you remember how much the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket was $13.50 sound about right?    Thank you!


Ahhhh Sorry no I don't I will check and see if I still have the receipt at home tonight.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

I was very surprised to see the hard to get Mickey Pumpkin Popcorn bucket being sold at Disney Hollywood Studios while we were there on Thursday!


----------



## camnhan

The Sunrise Student said:


> I was very surprised to see the hard to get Mickey Pumpkin Popcorn bucket being sold at Disney Hollywood Studios while we were there on Thursday!


UGH
I was so excited to see they were in other parks so I didn't have to carry around 2 the night of the party. As it is my DH is going to kill me when we have to carry them onto the plane!


----------



## monorailrabbit

I'm getting so excited reading all these reviews! For those of you _not _doing the first parade - how difficult is it to get a good spot up towards the hub for fireworks? I keep going back and forth on which parade we want to do because I'm worried if we do the second, we won't get a good spot for fireworks. We've always done the second and like how it feels less crowded. But if it means no good firework spot, then we'll have to change everything up to go to the first one.

I'm also trying to nail down times for characters. I'm thinking we'll line up at 6 for Minnie & ducks, then hit Jafar, then Pooh, and Mickey during the first parade (unless we switch). Kind of bummed none of the characters we want come out before 7 (Mickey's costume doesn't change until 7, right?) If we stay with the second parade, I feel like after fireworks we won't have time for any more characters. (10:15 fireworks, 11:15 parade, maybe squeeze one in after that, will any of the lines still be open?)


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Texans_loyal said:


> yes!! Target only has this deal once a year. i heard that it's working on all costumes, not just kid's.



You are correct!


----------



## mmluvr

Hello All, I need opinions.

I have been to MNSSHP for the past 14 years but decided to drive myself nuts over the costume guidelines that were implemented last year.  We used these costumes three years ago and was wondering if they will past muster this year.  I know they can't wear the masks and my son's cape (no capes!) needs to be shorter.  I guess I was concerned about the fact my DH's costume is a little baggy and it is full-length.  If he has to get more screening he will have to deal.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

FoxC63 said:


> Totally off topic but do you remember how much the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket was $13.50 sound about right?    Thank you!




I just check my receipts and both oggie boogie and Mickey pumpkin popcorn BUCKETS are 13.50 each.


----------



## The Sunrise Student

camnhan said:


> UGH
> I was so excited to see they were in other parks so I didn't have to carry around 2 the night of the party. As it is my DH is going to kill me when we have to carry them onto the plane!



Locker, locker, locker... Can't say it enough... We rent a locker before we enter the park and put our costume stuff in it while the park all day, then party goodies at night....


----------



## Cluelyss

monorailrabbit said:


> I'm getting so excited reading all these reviews! For those of you _not _doing the first parade - how difficult is it to get a good spot up towards the hub for fireworks? I keep going back and forth on which parade we want to do because I'm worried if we do the second, we won't get a good spot for fireworks. We've always done the second and like how it feels less crowded. But if it means no good firework spot, then we'll have to change everything up to go to the first one.
> 
> I'm also trying to nail down times for characters. I'm thinking we'll line up at 6 for Minnie & ducks, then hit Jafar, then Pooh, and Mickey during the first parade (unless we switch). Kind of bummed none of the characters we want come out before 7 (Mickey's costume doesn't change until 7, right?) If we stay with the second parade, I feel like after fireworks we won't have time for any more characters. (10:15 fireworks, 11:15 parade, maybe squeeze one in after that, will any of the lines still be open?)


You would definitely have time to meet Mickey after the second parade. We like to watch near the flagpole then pop in right after it passes (have done this both at MNSSHP and MVMCP). And yes, he doesn't change into costume until 7.


----------



## wehrengrizz

The Sunrise Student said:


> Locker, locker, locker... Can't say it enough... We rent a locker before we enter the park and put our costume stuff in it while the park all day, then party goodies at night....



This is what I was thinking too! We're doing MK (and let's be real, a little bit more F&W thank you monorail, RIP express transportation) on our party day, and I've honestly never rented a locker! Can I ask a couple of totally ridiculous questions, how much are lockers, and do you have to have coins? LOL thanks!!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Did you guys see this?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-resort-and-disneyland-resort/

It's a new blog post about Halloween merchandise at DL and WDW from Disney Parks Blog.

I wonder why WDW doesn't get as much compared to DL.

I also wonder what the Halloween tiki mugs look like.


----------



## soniam

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Did you guys see this?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-resort-and-disneyland-resort/
> 
> It's a new blog post about Halloween merchandise at DL and WDW from Disney Parks Blog.
> 
> I wonder why WDW doesn't get as much compared to DL.
> 
> I also wonder what the Halloween tiki mugs look like.



It is really sad how little WDW gets compared to DLR. However, Halloween is a big deal out there, especially with the locals. The tiki mugs from last year were HM ghosts, stacked on top of each other I think. It was awesome! But it was only available like 1 day, and they sold out almost immediately. Trader Sam's at DLR was the same. Here's a link.

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...osts-tiki-mug-in-disney-world-and-disneyland/


----------



## Kindermouse

Big Big deal In DL- all of their parties sold out before they even had the first party. The tickets for the DL party dont even come out until the last week of August and by early September they were gone. Its the same way with their merch-if you blink you miss it. Getting Halloween merch at DL is like this clip


----------



## Vala

FoxC63 said:


> @grumpy28
> 
> Does the Oogie Boogie Popcorn bucket glow in the dark?  It's such a weird color it looks like it would glow green which is more typical.



Yes, it does. I was very lucky and a friend grabbed one for me. My boyfriend loves Oogie and she was so worried it would be gone when I arrive late October.

She even ended up getting one for herself because she liked it so much.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

soniam said:


> It is really sad how little WDW gets compared to DLR. However, Halloween is a big deal out there, especially with the locals. The tiki mugs from last year were HM ghosts, stacked on top of each other I think. It was awesome! But it was only available like 1 day, and they sold out almost immediately. Trader Sam's at DLR was the same. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...osts-tiki-mug-in-disney-world-and-disneyland/



I love that! But ugh that makes me so sad how few WDW gets in comparison!

Also I'm surprised DL is considered a bigger deal then WDW.


----------



## Cluelyss

soniam said:


> It is really sad how little WDW gets compared to DLR. However, Halloween is a big deal out there, especially with the locals. The tiki mugs from last year were HM ghosts, stacked on top of each other I think. It was awesome! But it was only available like 1 day, and they sold out almost immediately. Trader Sam's at DLR was the same. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...osts-tiki-mug-in-disney-world-and-disneyland/


Are we thinking the tiki mugs will be the same as last year then? We are staying at Poly this year so willing/ able to camp out for one if so....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> It is really sad how little WDW gets compared to DLR. However, Halloween is a big deal out there, especially with the locals. The tiki mugs from last year were HM ghosts, stacked on top of each other I think. It was awesome! But it was only available like 1 day, and they sold out almost immediately. Trader Sam's at DLR was the same. Here's a link.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2016/...osts-tiki-mug-in-disney-world-and-disneyland/



I am very eager to hear how they are going to do the Trader Sam's mugs. I was sad I didn't get one last year and now that we'll be there over Halloween I hope they still have some left. Last year they had so many each day they released. People started lining up in front of Trader Sam's early in the afternoon.



Kindermouse said:


> Big Big deal In DL- all of their parties sold out before they even had the first party. The tickets for the DL party dont even come out until the last week of August and by early September they were gone. Its the same way with their merch-if you blink you miss it. Getting Halloween merch at DL is like this clip



To be fair, they have a lot less parties than WDW does. So, supply and demand I guess. If WDW had so few I bet they might sell that quickly as well.



Cluelyss said:


> Are we thinking the tiki mugs will be the same as last year then? We are staying at Poly this year so willing/ able to camp out for one if so....



I am eager to hear info on this. I'll be there over Halloween and I was very sad I missed out last year, as I collect the mugs. I'm going to have to do some work while on the trip so I am more than willing to take my laptop and go sit outside Trader Sam's and wait.


----------



## Kindermouse

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> I love that! But ugh that makes me so sad how few WDW gets in comparison!
> 
> Also I'm surprised DL is considered a bigger deal then WDW.



Over on that side of the boards those going to the DL parties complain that the WDW people get so much more. Until last year they didnt even have a full parade-just a costumed cavalcade-and we complain that we have to wait until August to get tickets. And we have no Hocus Pocus show. We get a lot of merch because the merch brings in the locals and their dollars big time. Out there people go crazy over collecting everything and they will come out to the parks, money in hand, everyday for the month if they have to get that special item. 

The one difference is that the locals out there, and they are legion by comparison to WDW, make up a huge portion of the parks business instead of a sliver of the business and they are ravenous for Halloween. People arent limited to vacations so they go to multiple parties through out the season. Someone on the DL boards was saying she is going to 5 parties this year. Thats the kind of the level of fervor that is happening. Not a thing is left over at the end of the season and in my perspective a lot of things are gone even the first week of October. Merchandise is a huge part of their profit at that park and they for that.

Last year I got one of what had to be nearly the last Mickey Vampire popcorn buckets and that was on October 3rd. Apple steins had been gone for 2 weeks as were several of the shirts and many of the pins, and they did not come back in stock the week I was there. The CM's figured they wouldn't come back at all so I should just grab a left over item if I wanted anything at all. I am telling you when I asked about special merch the first week of October the CM's looked at me like I was a noob and made remarks like I was way too late for most of that stuff. AND THE PARTIES HAD ONLY BEEN GOING ON FOR 2 WEEKS! I moved my trip back slowly over the years from the end of October to the beginning and its not early enough for how fast merchandise flies off the shelf. The Disney people know how to make their money and that is how its done out there-merchandise


----------



## samara

Just wondering...has anyone tried watching the 8:35 Hocus Pocus and then immediately grabbing a nearby curb spot for the first parade?  Still trying to decide which parade to do!

Two weeks from today!


----------



## grumpy28

A few notes from last night's party.....The 815 Hocus pocus show is a zoo! I wish we would have done a later one. Cute show, but so crowded. Go to a later show.

The 1115 parade by Liberty Bell is much less crowded than the first show. Had our spot @ 1030, hubby and teen went to ride BTMR while I stayed with the littles. Could have gotten a front row spot as late as 1045.

Some rides were walk on, but some were not. Pooh had a 15 min wait at 9. Dumbo was completely empty at 1015. Maybe one or two other families. Got to ride during the fireworks and stay on 5 times without even getting off. Probably could have stayed on more. Awesome to see fireworks from Dumbo!

BOG had a walk up dinner reservation at 430. Was seated right away. No wait. Out of there by 550. Beast was there.

ToT lines were much shorter than Sunday nights party. So. Much. Candy. 

Sorcerer cards were not being given out at 1150. If u want one, get it earlier.

Mickey pumpkin cheesecake dessert is very pumpkin flavored. Not a fan.

Mine train was down for a big portion of the night early on. Once it reopened lines were crazy long! 

Carousel, peoplemover, and barnstormer were a walk on.

Pirates had a 10 min wait at 3.

Philharmagic band distribution was more organized than the one at Tortuga.

Did not do any characters so not sure about wait time. Genie had about 10 people in line at 1150. Carpets was flying empty at this time. Dole whip took 5 mins to get at this time.

Dance party in tomorrow land at 7 was a huge hit for my 5 year old. Characters did a good job going around. Lots of kids seemed to love this. Really cute.

That's all I can think of ATM. If I think of anything else later, I will post.


----------



## Jays2013

Nice to hear that about the dance party! I know it's not a big deal for most people, but my dance-happy son will love it. We're working our plans around it, because a parade, fireworks, the dance party, and a few rides for other son are our priority.


----------



## NikkiDP

I think this has been mentioned before, but I don't now where! Does MDE wait times update during the party?


----------



## wehrengrizz

@grumpy28 it sounds like you absolutely crushed this party!!  I SO want to do 2 parties because I'm sure I'll miss out on at least half of ...everything. However, I'm only there for 3 days and leaving incredibly early the morning after our party...so *goals* for next year!


----------



## ;-)

I know this is probably a known fact and already been discussed on here...but just wondering if treat bags are provided at the holloween party?


----------



## grumpy28

NikkiDP said:


> I think this has been mentioned before, but I don't now where! Does MDE wait times update during the party?



No it doesn't.


----------



## grumpy28

;-) said:


> I know this is probably a known fact and already been discussed on here...but just wondering if treat bags are provided at the holloween party?



Yes. And u can get multiple if u fill up the first one.


----------



## ;-)

grumpy28 said:


> Yes. And u can get multiple if u fill up the first one.


Thanks!


----------



## NikkiDP

grumpy28 said:


> No it doesn't.


Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

NikkiDP said:


> I think this has been mentioned before, but I don't now where! Does MDE wait times update during the party?



For attractions, yes. For most characters, no.


----------



## simnia

Sorry if this has been asked before...

Are party wristbands distributed  _at  _the Main Street Bypass or are they done outside the park (in the event/party line)?

We will already be inside the park and are trying to think of how to get the band the earliest* possible to get in early M&G line.

* we know that Tortuga and Philharmagic locations are strict about 4PM band distribution. Have done both locations in the past.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

simnia said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before...
> 
> Are party wristbands distributed  _at  _the Main Street Bypass or are they done outside the park (in the event/party line)?
> 
> We will already be inside the park and are trying to think of how to get the band the earliest* possible to get in early M&G line.
> 
> * we know that Tortuga and Philharmagic locations are strict about 4PM band distribution. Have done both locations in the past.



If you enter the park from the outside you will get the wristband right after you scan in at the tapstyles (so before you even cross under the railroad tunnel). There are 3 locations to get wristbands within the park, they are listed in the first post. It sounds like the people coming in from outside have been allowed to enter maybe 10-15 minutes before 4, so that might be your best bet. But then you'd have to exit and re-enter the park and sometimes there are long lines to be let in at first for the party.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Kindermouse said:


> Over on that side of the boards those going to the DL parties complain that the WDW people get so much more. Until last year they didnt even have a full parade-just a costumed cavalcade-and we complain that we have to wait until August to get tickets. And we have no Hocus Pocus show. We get a lot of merch because the merch brings in the locals and their dollars big time. Out there people go crazy over collecting everything and they will come out to the parks, money in hand, everyday for the month if they have to get that special item.
> 
> The one difference is that the locals out there, and they are legion by comparison to WDW, make up a huge portion of the parks business instead of a sliver of the business and they are ravenous for Halloween. People arent limited to vacations so they go to multiple parties through out the season. Someone on the DL boards was saying she is going to 5 parties this year. Thats the kind of the level of fervor that is happening. Not a thing is left over at the end of the season and in my perspective a lot of things are gone even the first week of October. Merchandise is a huge part of their profit at that park and they for that.
> 
> Last year I got one of what had to be nearly the last Mickey Vampire popcorn buckets and that was on October 3rd. Apple steins had been gone for 2 weeks as were several of the shirts and many of the pins, and they did not come back in stock the week I was there. The CM's figured they wouldn't come back at all so I should just grab a left over item if I wanted anything at all. I am telling you when I asked about special merch the first week of October the CM's looked at me like I was a noob and made remarks like I was way too late for most of that stuff. AND THE PARTIES HAD ONLY BEEN GOING ON FOR 2 WEEKS! I moved my trip back slowly over the years from the end of October to the beginning and its not early enough for how fast merchandise flies off the shelf. The Disney people know how to make their money and that is how its done out there-merchandise



Huh I never knew! No parade? That's part ovthe reason we are going to the party in the first place! But I gotcha. And if I do a DL trip during the Halloween Party I'll keep in mind to do it early.


----------



## Roxyfire

simnia said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before...
> 
> Are party wristbands distributed  _at  _the Main Street Bypass or are they done outside the park (in the event/party line)?
> 
> We will already be inside the park and are trying to think of how to get the band the earliest* possible to get in early M&G line.
> 
> * we know that Tortuga and Philharmagic locations are strict about 4PM band distribution. Have done both locations in the past.



I would just plan on being at the distribution spot closest to the M&G you want. I  would likely take more time to check each one to see if they open early vs going to the closest one and then ducking into that line.


----------



## Disneymom1126

samara said:


> Just wondering...has anyone tried watching the 8:35 Hocus Pocus and then immediately grabbing a nearby curb spot for the first parade?  Still trying to decide which parade to do!
> 
> Two weeks from today!



I'm thinking you mean the 8:15 Hocus Pocus show? I haven't tried this (we usually watch the second parade), but my immediate reaction based on walking through the HUB area around this time is that I don't think there will be any nearby curb spots available after the Hocus Pocus show. People definitely start grabbing spots for the first parade more than an hour before it kicks off, especially in the HUB area or anywhere that you would be able to view both the parade and the Hocus Pocus show from. You may be able to leave the Hocus Pocus show and head straight to Liberty Square/Frontierland and still find a spot. If you really want to watch the parade from the HUB/Main Street area and you want to watch the 8:15 Hocus Pocus show, you will probably need to find a spot that you can stay in for both and probably start looking for that spot much earlier - maybe around 7?


----------



## Texans_loyal

Currently waiting to board the plane! Woohoo
Here's my costume! Sorry the pics aren't as great. Was able to use the screen print machine at work.


----------



## simnia

Thanks OhiosSateBuckeye and Roxyfire.  I was just trying to figure out how to get our bands sooner.  Exiting the park just to get them a few mins earlier won't save us that much time in the long run. We'll stick with the plan that we did last year, although, sadly,  we only have one party this time around.


----------



## Chris Anglin

Cluelyss said:


> Are we thinking the tiki mugs will be the same as last year then? We are staying at Poly this year so willing/ able to camp out for one if so....


*Hitchhiking Ghost Tiki Mug (2nd Edition)*


Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, Trader Sam’s Grog Grotto


Source/Images: Disney Parks Blog


----------



## Chris Anglin

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am eager to hear info on this. I'll be there over Halloween and I was very sad I missed out last year, as I collect the mugs. I'm going to have to do some work while on the trip so I am more than willing to take my laptop and go sit outside Trader Sam's and wait.


*Hitchhiking Ghost Tiki Mug (2nd Edition)*


Disney’s Polynesian Village Resort, Trader Sam’s Grog Grotto


Source/Images: Disney Parks Blog


----------



## monorailrabbit

Sounds like the first parade is pretty packed - as I expected. I think we are committing to the second parade and just hope we can hop in somewhere around the hub for fireworks after the first parade. I just think we can get more done if we knock out all the characters we want before settling into the hub area for fireworks, HP and second parade. LOVE reading everyone's reviews and experiences! 

Edited for spelling


----------



## RachaelA

Will there be at least some Oogie Boogie buckets at every party (like a certain amount including the final parties)? I have a NBC obsessed 3 year old who saw a picture of it on my phone while I was on instagram and she lost her mind over it.


----------



## kydisneyfans

Costume question:

We are doing the Mermaid Theme for costumes and the Sebastian costume is a felt, pullover sea character. the front covers the body just below the belt in the front, the tail goes to the knees in the back. It does not drag on the ground nor does it cover the face. In essence, it's more of less an oversized pullover vest. 
A base layer of clothing has to be worn underneath for modesty as the sides are open. Am I going to run into any problems with security? Can I send a photo to Disney to ensure it can be worn during the party?


----------



## Anal Annie

I was so excited to see this video of Daisy de la Cruz!!!   This is my costume for MNSSHP!!!  (And my DH is going as the Man in the red and white boxers with no pants!)  So excited - going next Friday night (9/30)!!! 

Can anybody tell me the suggested time to start lining up for the 7 Dwarves??


----------



## samara

Disneymom1126 said:


> I'm thinking you mean the 8:15 Hocus Pocus show? I haven't tried this (we usually watch the second parade), but my immediate reaction based on walking through the HUB area around this time is that I don't think there will be any nearby curb spots available after the Hocus Pocus show. People definitely start grabbing spots for the first parade more than an hour before it kicks off, especially in the HUB area or anywhere that you would be able to view both the parade and the Hocus Pocus show from. You may be able to leave the Hocus Pocus show and head straight to Liberty Square/Frontierland and still find a spot. If you really want to watch the parade from the HUB/Main Street area and you want to watch the 8:15 Hocus Pocus show, you will probably need to find a spot that you can stay in for both and probably start looking for that spot much earlier - maybe around 7?



I think in October the show moves to 8:35?  Anyway, that's kind of what I suspected but was hoping not to be true!  Thanks for the advice!  I am leaning toward doing the second parade and midnight Hocus Pocus now...


----------



## The Sunrise Student

wehrengrizz said:


> This is what I was thinking too! We're doing MK (and let's be real, a little bit more F&W thank you monorail, RIP express transportation) on our party day, and I've honestly never rented a locker! Can I ask a couple of totally ridiculous questions, how much are lockers, and do you have to have coins? LOL thanks!!


They have a really nice new locker system and it takes credit cards. A medium locker cost 10 for the whole day, and you can very in and out of it all day with no issues!


----------



## Capang

Finally got the all the pieces of my costume put together. I'm going as Snow White in a disneybounding sense as I hate wearing dresses at the parks.  Can't wait for party night!


----------



## Remigius

Has anyone had the experience of going to the party at a later time? If we were planning to get there around 9pm, we can still see the parade, the show, and the fireworks, which is really what we're more into.. Is this advisable?


----------



## shm_helene

So...I know you can get your bands and do they treat bag @ main street @ 4.  We only have a party ticket, so that is when we will be entering. Is it advisable to just go into the park without going through the madness that seems to exist at 4 and get the band at another location or come back to the Main St location and get it later?


----------



## Queen of <3 <3 <3

Can anyone tell me how late the photopass photographers are out doing the magic shots? Are they still available after midnight or the last Hocus Pocus show? TIA!


----------



## FoxC63

samara said:


> I think in October the show moves to 8:35?  Anyway, that's kind of what I suspected but was hoping not to be true!  Thanks for the advice!  I am leaning toward doing the second parade and midnight Hocus Pocus now...



Hocus Pocus - we get four shows!
Oct & Nov 7:40 p.m., 8:35 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12:00 a.m


----------



## Disneymom1126

samara said:


> I think in October the show moves to 8:35?  Anyway, that's kind of what I suspected but was hoping not to be true!  Thanks for the advice!  I am leaning toward doing the second parade and midnight Hocus Pocus now...



You are right! It does!  We have really good luck watching in Liberty Square on the side of the street near Hall of Presidents, right where the road turns. I thinking because of the curve there the characters have a little more time to interact with people - then you can follow the parade into the HUB area and find a spot for the Hocus Pocus show. Have fun!


----------



## FoxC63

Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!





Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit 

I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.



The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.



I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.


----------



## amyharris0919

Queen of <3 <3 <3 said:


> Can anyone tell me how late the photopass photographers are out doing the magic shots? Are they still available after midnight or the last Hocus Pocus show? TIA!



We were grabbing magic shots along Main St as we left last night...most were just standing there waiting for people...and I wanted to be sure we got the Headless Horseman out front before it ended. A CM told me they take pics until 1am.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit



OMG - AWESOME!!  I'm excited if I can reattach a button.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit



Awesome job!


----------



## Queen of <3 <3 <3

amyharris0919 said:


> We were grabbing magic shots along Main St as we left last night...most were just standing there waiting for people...and I wanted to be sure we got the Headless Horseman out front before it ended. A CM told me they take pics until 1am.



Awesome! Thank you for your response! I was hoping that was the case.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> OMG - AWESOME!!  I'm excited if I can reattach a button.


 


lovingeire said:


> Awesome job!



Love you guys!!! You're the best!


----------



## TornadoTitan

Texans_loyal said:


> View attachment 271000
> 
> 
> Currently waiting to board the plane! Woohoo
> Here's my costume! Sorry the pics aren't as great. Was able to use the screen print machine at work.


Nice, Hercules theme! Hades I am guessing?


----------



## lindsayjs

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.



Absolutely  amazing!  I am in awe!


----------



## FoxC63

lindsayjs said:


> Absolutely  amazing!  I am in awe!


 
Me too Seriously though thank you.  What a nice compliment!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182


AMAZING WORK!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Anal Annie said:


> I was so excited to see this video of Daisy de la Cruz!!!   This is my costume for MNSSHP!!!  (And my DH is going as the Man in the red and white boxers with no pants!)  So excited - going next Friday night (9/30)!!!
> 
> Can anybody tell me the suggested time to start lining up for the 7 Dwarves??


Plan to line up for the dwarfs around 5:15. The line will start building significantly after 5:30. 

Fantastic costume choices, btw! Here are my kiddos last year


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> AMAZING WORK!!!


 
Thank you buddy!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Plan to line up for the dwarfs around 5:15. The line will start building significantly after 5:30.
> 
> Fantastic costume choices, btw! Here are my kiddos last year
> View attachment 271183


 
It doesn't get any better then this!

EDIT:  Well except your husband!


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

Can you get the pumpkin Mickey waffle sundae from sleepy hollow before 7pm?  Also can use a snack credit for it?


----------



## FoxC63

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Can you get the pumpkin Mickey waffle sundae from sleepy hollow before 7pm?  Also can use a snack credit for it?


 
I'm going to step back on if you can buy before 7pm, I have read and even posted tweets stating some were sold out prior to 7pm but with Disney this could change but Yes to using snack credits that has been confirmed by fellow DISers.   Also if you have a Star Bucks card you can get points but not redeem them.  You can use Star Bucks Gift Card at the Main Street Bakery.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.



AMAZING!


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> AMAZING!


 
Thank you my friend!


----------



## Kindermouse

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> View attachment 271184
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.




OK I used to be so proud of the hand made costumes I made my son when he was little.....now ..... not so much. My basic and often slightly lopsided creations had love in every stitch though...or thats what I keep telling my self when I see your sons costume


----------



## FoxC63

Kindermouse said:


> OK I used to be so proud of the hand made costumes I made my son when he was little.....now ..... not so much. My basic and often slightly lopsided creations had love in every stitch though...or thats what I keep telling my self when I see your sons costume


 
In earnest my mothers love is just pouring out of me with every stitch and I'm sure your son felt your love too.


----------



## camnhan

So in reply to some of the DL vs DW comparison of Halloween. I was lucky enough to be in CA for a conference a number of years ago (just after they opened Cars Land). We didn't do the party but got to see the Haunted Mansion all decked out in the Nightmare Before xmas theme....IT WAS AMAZING! And I got to see Jack and Sally after the ride! Imagine by disappointment when the following year we went to Orlando and they didn't change around Haunted Mansion  This will be our first Halloween party ever so can't comment on the party but DL definitely beats out DW in general for Halloween. Can't wait for the party however!


----------



## FoxC63

camnhan said:


> DL definitely beats out DW in general for Halloween. Can't wait for the party however!


 
Hmmm, put up your dukes!


----------



## grumpy28

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Can you get the pumpkin Mickey waffle sundae from sleepy hollow before 7pm?  Also can use a snack credit for it?



You cannot buy it before 7. I tried. Not sure about the snack credit.


----------



## Felicis

@FoxC63 that is one amazing costume!!!


----------



## Travelgrrl

Remigius said:


> Has anyone had the experience of going to the party at a later time? If we were planning to get there around 9pm, we can still see the parade, the show, and the fireworks, which is really what we're more into.. Is this advisable?



You can get into the party at 4. allowing for 8 hours of fun. I can't see the wisdom of arriving 5 hours 'late' and only having 3 hours of the party - less than half!

But. to each his own!


----------



## Travelgrrl

Also Fox, that costume is Ah-Mazing and what a nice tribute to your mother!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> View attachment 271184
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.



That is seriously amazing.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

camnhan said:


> So in reply to some of the DL vs DW comparison of Halloween. I was lucky enough to be in CA for a conference a number of years ago (just after they opened Cars Land). We didn't do the party but got to see the Haunted Mansion all decked out in the Nightmare Before xmas theme....IT WAS AMAZING! And I got to see Jack and Sally after the ride! Imagine by disappointment when the following year we went to Orlando and they didn't change around Haunted Mansion  This will be our first Halloween party ever so can't comment on the party but DL definitely beats out DW in general for Halloween. Can't wait for the party however!



Well I knew about the Haunted Mansion changing. The reason they don't do that in WDW is because WDW has more guests from all over the world versus DL therefore they don't change the theming of rides too often. At least that is what I've always heard or saw when I looked into it.

One day I'll make it to DL cuz it being decked out and rethemed with The Nightmare Before Christmas sends my heart flurrying.


----------



## jenhelgren

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Well I knew about the Haunted Mansion changing. The reason they don't do that in WDW is because WDW has more guests from all over the world versus DL therefore they don't change the theming of rides too often. At least that is what I've always heard or saw when I looked into it.
> 
> One day I'll make it to DL cuz it being decked out and rethemed with The Nightmare Before Christmas sends my heart flurrying.



It has been a few years since we did DL at Halloween but I do remember Space also being themed for Halloween and we found it much easier to find parade and fireworks spots, but we may have just got lucky!


----------



## athunter

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> View attachment 271184
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.



Oh my, WOW!!  I'm in absolute awe by your talent and creativity!  I just started teaching myself to sew last winter for our WDW trip this past spring.  I made several disneybounding princess dresses for dd and one short sleeved Star Wars shirt for dh. It was an absolute blast!  I now love to sew!  I find it brings me peace and relaxation.

The detail of the hearts on the collar is so beautiful!  It's evident you've put a ton of love into this costume and your son will wear it with pride.  Where do you like to shop for fabrics?  That bumpy silver fabric is so fun!

I noticed the cut-out silhouette hanging on the wall of the pic with the hearts on the collar. My husband has one from his trip to MK as a little boy so now, we try to get one every year for dd too!  We just love to watch Disney artists while they are creating. 

Thanks so much for sharing your incredible work and art with us!!


----------



## Davey Jones II

Months ago, there were reports that some rides will be closed during the parties, including 7DMT. I don't know if this was mentioned earlier in the thread, but does anyone know if they will be closing it for the parties?


----------



## AntJulie

It will be open...FYI...List of open attractions on page 1.


----------



## mum22girlz

I saw today on FB that the pumpkin popcorn buckets are available throughout the day and even at EPCOT. I really wanted to get one, but was told they were sold out the night I went to MNSSHP. Without getting gouged on Ebay, what's the best way to get one of these shipped to Michigan?


----------



## sherlockmiles

mum22girlz said:


> I saw today on FB that the pumpkin popcorn buckets are available throughout the day and even at EPCOT. I really wanted to get one, but was told they were sold out the night I went to MNSSHP. Without getting gouged on Ebay, what's the best way to get one of these shipped to Michigan?



Maybe a fellow DIS member would be willing to do this for you


----------



## FoxC63

athunter said:


> Oh my, WOW!!  I'm in absolute awe by your talent and creativity!  I just started teaching myself to sew last winter for our WDW trip this past spring.  I made several disneybounding princess dresses for dd and one short sleeved Star Wars shirt for dh. It was an absolute blast!  I now love to sew!  I find it brings me peace and relaxation.
> 
> The detail of the hearts on the collar is so beautiful!  It's evident you've put a ton of love into this costume and your son will wear it with pride.  Where do you like to shop for fabrics?  That bumpy silver fabric is so fun!
> 
> I noticed the cut-out silhouette hanging on the wall of the pic with the hearts on the collar. My husband has one from his trip to MK as a little boy so now, we try to get one every year for dd too!  We just love to watch Disney artists while they are creating.
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your incredible work and art with us!!



Thank you!  I typically shop at JoAnn's but my favorite store is http://www.habermanfabrics.com/ and now they're going out of business.  I could always find the best wool & silk fabrics there.  I also enjoy https://www.spoonflower.com/ for one of a kind fabrics.

The silver bumpy fabric is by designer Yaya Han called Faux leather in Gunmetal and black it is the small print from JoAnns:  http://www.joann.com/cosplay-by-yaya-han-faux-leather-fabric-57in-gunmetal-and-black/14749121.html

The cut out silhouette was done when we took our son to WDW for the first time, we love it too.


----------



## FoxC63

mum22girlz said:


> I saw today on FB that the pumpkin popcorn buckets are available throughout the day and even at EPCOT. I really wanted to get one, but was told they were sold out the night I went to MNSSHP. Without getting gouged on Ebay, what's the best way to get one of these shipped to Michigan?



I'm from Michigan too and plan on being at WDW in late October. PM if interested.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Maybe a fellow DIS member would be willing to do this for you



I see what you did there!


----------



## Kindermouse

mum22girlz said:


> I saw today on FB that the pumpkin popcorn buckets are available throughout the day and even at EPCOT. I really wanted to get one, but was told they were sold out the night I went to MNSSHP. Without getting gouged on Ebay, what's the best way to get one of these shipped to Michigan?



Kind hearted Dis'ers. That how I am getting my poison apple mug this year. Year after year of having them sold out before I could get one When they first said on the parks blog that WDW wouldn't get them this year I asked a kindly fellow Dis'er if she would pick one up for me and she said yes. Those Crooks on Ebay don't deserve to get our money. 



sherlockmiles said:


> Maybe a fellow DIS member would be willing to do this for you





FoxC63 said:


> I'm from Michigan too and plan on being at WDW in late October. PM if interested.



This


----------



## eeyoreandtink

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> View attachment 271184
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.


GREAT JOB!!! This took some serious work, and the details make it!


----------



## Travelgrrl

Kindermouse said:


> Those Crooks on Ebay don't deserve to get our money.



Hey, I'm paying for my entire WDW trip by selling old dolls and vintage things on Ebay!    (Instead of laundry, imagine me toiling away cleaning things, researching them, photographing and uploading pictures, placing the ads - I swear my day job is easier!)

I get it that it's not exactly according to Hoyle for someone to buy something at Disney, with the sole purpose of re-selling it at a profit. On the other hand, they've got to find the thing, haul it around the party, keep it pristine, bring it back on the plane, photograph it, upload the photos...

Sometimes we miss out on things because we're busy doing something else, or because we didn't want to haul it around, etc.  For those people, a seller on Ebay who's offering a now-gone item are a godsend.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182
> 
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> View attachment 271184
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.


Oh Wow!!!  Great job, that is such a cool and detailed costume!!!    You did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

And I purchased our new MNSSHP tickets for our new trip dates today!  We are going to the Oct 27th party!  One of the musts of rebooking our cancelled Irma vacation was we HAD to be able to still do a MNSSHP!!!  I haven't sewed my little heart out (and fingers off) to not wear these dang costumes!!!


----------



## jsebsirois

Hey everyone!

We're planning, slowly but surely, our MNSSHP night with our kids (2 and 1) and we just took a big decision : no lining up at 4PM for rare characters! I think, for once, we'll just enjoy rides before the party starts, go trick-or-treating with the boys, see a few characters, watch the parade and simply enjoy this moment as a family 

Now, to help us plan a bit, do you know if all characters come out at 7PM (I know Jack, Sally, Dwarfs, Moana are out earlier) and do they meet non-stop (besides characters switch)?

Thanks


----------



## Anal Annie

Cluelyss said:


> Plan to line up for the dwarfs around 5:15. The line will start building significantly after 5:30.
> 
> Fantastic costume choices, btw! Here are my kiddos last year
> View attachment 271183



THANK YOU!  We wasted over 3 1/2 hours last year waiting to meet Jack & Sally and don't want a repeat of THAT!!!  We decided this year we want to meet the 7D and Queen of Hearts.   Do you know what time the 7D come out?  Do they start early?

Your kiddos are adorable!!   I am so excited for this party.  Last year was our first year going to MNSSHP and we just did Mr. & Mrs. Potato Head T-shirt costumes.  When I got this idea for this year I dove right into 100%.   It has been a lot of work...hoping to be a hit!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jsebsirois said:


> Now, to help us plan a bit, do you know if all characters come out at 7PM (I know Jack, Sally, Dwarfs, Moana are out earlier) and do they meet non-stop (besides characters switch)?
> 
> Thanks



All the characters should come out at 7 besides the ones you mentioned. Of course, there can always be delays that will keep them backstage longer but those aren't the norm. Most of the characters do take breaks, and let me tell you, those are annoying when you've been waiting a long time to see them. Then characters like the Aladdin crew switch out with each other, so you'll have half an hour of Aladdin and Abu and then half an hour of Genie and Jasmine.

Were you thinking of any characters in particular?


----------



## jsebsirois

Thanks for the quick answer 

With our boys being toddler, I believe Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy and Goofy could be among the characters we'll meet.


----------



## FoxC63

eeyoreandtink said:


> GREAT JOB!!! This took some serious work, and the details make it!





prettypatchesmsu said:


> Oh Wow!!!  Great job, that is such a cool and detailed costume!!!    You did a fantastic job!!!



Thank you!  DS is looking forward to wearing his costume!


----------



## Cluelyss

Anal Annie said:


> THANK YOU!  We wasted over 3 1/2 hours last year waiting to meet Jack & Sally and don't want a repeat of THAT!!!  We decided this year we want to meet the 7D and Queen of Hearts.   Do you know what time the 7D come out?  Do they start early?
> 
> Your kiddos are adorable!!   I am so excited for this party.  Last year was our first year going to MNSSHP and we just did Mr. & Mrs. Potato Head T-shirt costumes.  When I got this idea for this year I dove right into 100%.   It has been a lot of work...hoping to be a hit!!!


Dwarfs come out at 6:20. If you are one of the first in line, you should be done in time to make it to the Queen with a minimal wait. Have fun - and make sure to get tons of pics by HM (that's my one regret from last year!)


----------



## FoxC63

jsebsirois said:


> Thanks for the quick answer
> 
> With our boys being toddler, I believe Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy and Goofy could be among the characters we'll meet.



Your looking at waiting in four separate lines to meet those characters, worth it yes but for a toddler that's a lot of waiting.  Have you considered meeting Pooh & Gang in their Halloween attire, you get them all in one shot!


----------



## Chris Anglin

mum22girlz said:


> I saw today on FB that the pumpkin popcorn buckets are available throughout the day and even at EPCOT. I really wanted to get one, but was told they were sold out the night I went to MNSSHP. Without getting gouged on Ebay, what's the best way to get one of these shipped to Michigan?


Look up Pixie purchases with April on Facebook. Maybe she can hook you up.


----------



## cyndiella

The Sunrise Student said:


> I just check my receipts and both oggie boogie and Mickey pumpkin popcorn BUCKETS are 13.50 each.


Did they sell regular Popcorn buckets (non halloween) for the normal $10??  or did you have the get the Halloween ones??  Thanks!


----------



## mum22girlz

sherlockmiles said:


> Maybe a fellow DIS member would be willing to do this for you





FoxC63 said:


> I'm from Michigan too and plan on being at WDW in late October. PM if interested.



DISers are THE BEST!! Thank you


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

cyndiella said:


> Did they sell regular Popcorn buckets (non halloween) for the normal $10??  or did you have the get the Halloween ones??  Thanks!



Yeah they have the regular ones. I believe they even have one with a Halloween theme to it.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

Advice needed please on who to line up for first:  Minnie, Daisy/Donald, and Goofy? Planning on lining up between 5:45 and 6:00.  Any idea how long these will take to complete? Going on 9/26 (Tues), it's supposed to be a relatively low attendance party.  Thanks!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah they have the regular ones. I believe they even have one with a Halloween theme to it.



This is correct.  Regular buckets - that I saw - were halloween themed.


----------



## Anal Annie

Cluelyss said:


> Dwarfs come out at 6:20. If you are one of the first in line, you should be done in time to make it to the Queen with a minimal wait. Have fun - and make sure to get tons of pics by HM (that's my one regret from last year!)



Thanks for the strategy advice!!   We got a lot of the HM magic shots last year and hope to this year too BUT we completely missed the Headless Horseman!!  AND dinner!   So those are other priorties for us to catch this year!!


----------



## The Sunrise Student

cyndiella said:


> Did they sell regular Popcorn buckets (non halloween) for the normal $10??  or did you have the get the Halloween ones??  Thanks!



They sell the normal ones too


----------



## Elysiannn

Could someone tell me if  5-year-old wearing an official Luke Skywalker costumer with the blaster will be able to bring in the blaster for MNSSHP? I've tried to look it up here the the search agent and I aren't friends.


----------



## ajsary

FoxC63 said:


> Meet my son *Knave of Hearts* from Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland!!!
> 
> View attachment 271156
> 
> View attachment 271157
> 
> Woof!  So much hand sewing my little fingers and eyes hurt!!!  I'll make the cape after DH & DS make the chest plate til then I'm working on DH - White Rabbit
> 
> I hand sewed 22.2 yards of red cording onto the sleeves.  The silver bumpy fabric below is what I used for the pants, it's hard to see from the photo with my son.  It's actually a two piece outfit, the boot covers are sewn onto the pants.
> 
> View attachment 271182
> 
> The hearts on the collar are 3.5" ribbons hand sewn together hiding the cut ends and then strung in a row with silk thread.  I then attached it to the collar and sewed on the beads.  This detail was hard to see in any of the online photos taken of the original costume.
> 
> View attachment 271184
> 
> I'm able to sew like this because of my mom.  She studied in Japan for four years and was a Master Seamstress.  I use and make my own patterns and she never used them, I hope to be that accomplished in my lifetime.  Love you mom.



I didn't have a chance to get on here until now, but I just have to say that your work is AMAZING!  I sew too, and I'm blown away by your details and hand work!


----------



## tinabina919

Kindermouse said:


> Kind hearted Dis'ers. That how I am getting my poison apple mug this year. Year after year of having them sold out before I could get one When they first said on the parks blog that WDW wouldn't get them this year I asked a kindly fellow Dis'er if she would pick one up for me and she said yes. Those Crooks on Ebay don't deserve to get our money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This


Do you have any Disney Outlets by you? I noticed them at mine just this morning.

edit- nvm, you mean the plastic party ones don't you?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

magickingdomprincess said:


> Advice needed please on who to line up for first:  Minnie, Daisy/Donald, and Goofy? Planning on lining up between 5:45 and 6:00.  Any idea how long these will take to complete? Going on 9/26 (Tues), it's supposed to be a relatively low attendance party.  Thanks!!!



I would do the ducks first. Probably line up around 6:30 or a little before. Did they change it this year? Last year you got the ducks and Minnie all from one line. I don't think you need to be quite as early as you are thinking. I actually haven't heard a lot about Goofy's line. In the past his line was always short but this year he is actually wearing a costume different from his day to day costume, so I'm not sure.


----------



## FoxC63

ajsary said:


> I didn't have a chance to get on here until now, but I just have to say that your work is AMAZING!  I sew too, and I'm blown away by your details and hand work!



Thank you that's so kind of you!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would do the ducks first. Probably line up around 6:30 or a little before. Did they change it this year? Last year you got the ducks and Minnie all from one line. I don't think you need to be quite as early as you are thinking. I actually haven't heard a lot about Goofy's line. In the past his line was always short but this year he is actually wearing a costume different from his day to day costume, so I'm not sure.



@magickingdomprincess 

It has changed this year.  Minnie has her own line and the ducks have theirs.  I recommend Minnie first as her line is always the longest then get in line for the ducks.  Goofy meets at the Barnstormer in his pirate costume and it's been reported many times his line stays short.  That's the order I'd meet them and I'd get in line at 6:15-6:30 to be among the first to see her.


----------



## camnhan

So just checking my weather app for next week when we will be down there....glad i didn't have our party shirts made in long sleeves!  However I was hoping for a bit of cooler weather because I was hoping Disney would have more long sleeve/sweatpant type of clothing out. I am always cold...


----------



## sherlockmiles

camnhan said:


> So just checking my weather app for next week when we will be down there....glad i didn't have our party shirts made in long sleeves!  However I was hoping for a bit of cooler weather because I was hoping Disney would have more long sleeve/sweatpant type of clothing out. I am always cold...



Me too - I wear sweaters all year because our office is so cold......I had hoped for 80-ish ....... didn't realize Sept was still so hot there for some reason - maybe it was just being in denial and wishful thinking


----------



## camnhan

sherlockmiles said:


> Me too - I wear sweaters all year because our office is so cold......I had hoped for 80-ish ....... didn't realize Sept was still so hot there for some reason - maybe it was just being in denial and wishful thinking


i'm right there with ya! We typically have went in May/June and melted...was hoping for warm days by the pool and fall cool evenings...oh well I guess I get my warm days by the pool!


----------



## Eeyore91

Hey all- we're doing our first party in less than two weeks! So excited! I'm trying to plan roughly when to do things- aiming for the later parade/hocus pocus times so we can go on rides during the earlier ones. Considering we'll want to do fireworks, then wait for those things, we're planning on fitting in one character meeting (for Pooh & Friends) and some rides before fireworks. 

If we're planning to see Pooh & Friends at 7PM, would getting in line around 6:15/6:30 be sufficient? We don't want to waste the whole party standing in lines, but I figure if we get there at 4 we can hit some rides before that. Any suggestions for those who have been recently?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

camnhan said:


> i'm right there with ya! We typically have went in May/June and melted...was hoping for warm days by the pool and fall cool evenings...oh well I guess I get my warm days by the pool!



Yeah up here in MD it's been high 70s low 80s so it's been nice. Today it all the sudden went up to the high 80s.  I was enjoying my nice fall like weather! 

Oh well, just more shorts to pack next week!


----------



## only hope

camnhan said:


> So just checking my weather app for next week when we will be down there....glad i didn't have our party shirts made in long sleeves!  However I was hoping for a bit of cooler weather because I was hoping Disney would have more long sleeve/sweatpant type of clothing out. I am always cold...





sherlockmiles said:


> Me too - I wear sweaters all year because our office is so cold......I had hoped for 80-ish ....... didn't realize Sept was still so hot there for some reason - maybe it was just being in denial and wishful thinking



Don't worry, they already have some winter stuff out for you northerners. The weather has taken a turn for the better this week! Instead of walking into a sauna and sweating just walking to my car in the afternoon after work, it is instead just really warm with low humidity! Mostly. In fact, in the mornings when I'm walking my dog before sunrise, it has been downright pleasant. Summer is finally ending!  In all seriousness, we have warm/hot weather from April through October. The rest of the year is mainly pleasant with a handful of what we consider chilly or cold days- when it drops below 70 we dress in layers and wear jackets whilst the northerners at the parks go about in their shorts saying how warm it is.


----------



## soniam

Cluelyss said:


> Are we thinking the tiki mugs will be the same as last year then? We are staying at Poly this year so willing/ able to camp out for one if so....



I think they will be a little different. I would love one but don't think they will still be available when we go on 11/1. We have all of the regular mugs, except the elusive black pearl. Good luck on getting a mug.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am very eager to hear how they are going to do the Trader Sam's mugs. I was sad I didn't get one last year and now that we'll be there over Halloween I hope they still have some left. Last year they had so many each day they released. People started lining up in front of Trader Sam's early in the afternoon.



I would hope they would hold back some for Halloween. I really wanted to do the Trader Sam's F&W event. I think those people got the special mugs. Unfortunately, it won't be occurring while we are there. Hope you get one.


----------



## Kindermouse

Travelgrrl said:


> Hey, I'm paying for my entire WDW trip by selling old dolls and vintage things on Ebay!    (Instead of laundry, imagine me toiling away cleaning things, researching them, photographing and uploading pictures, placing the ads - I swear my day job is easier!)
> 
> I get it that it's not exactly according to Hoyle for someone to buy something at Disney, with the sole purpose of re-selling it at a profit. On the other hand, they've got to find the thing, haul it around the party, keep it pristine, bring it back on the plane, photograph it, upload the photos...
> 
> Sometimes we miss out on things because we're busy doing something else, or because we didn't want to haul it around, etc.  For those people, a seller on Ebay who's offering a now-gone item are a godsend.



My comment was more in regards to people who buy up a huge cache of limited items and sell at a massive mark up or people who use ebay to be online ticket scalpers. I have seen 15 dollar items selling for 50-75 dollars and I have seen Halloween party ticket selling for 500 dollars. a modest profit is one thing-that's just business- but a massive mark up seems dishonest like you are taking advantage of people.

I am not saying all eBay'ers or eBay businesses do that. A lot don't. Ebay is the best place to get used books-I never buy hardcovers new anymore when I can just go to eBay and get a real bargain and there are so many fabulous handmade crafts.


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

Is the candy corn flavored ice cream exclusive to mnsshp or can you get it on non party days as well?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Is the candy corn flavored ice cream exclusive to mnsshp or can you get it on non party days as well?


Party only. I tried to get some the day after the party and I was told it was a MNNSHP only item. Maybe when it's closer to Halloweeen they will sell it every day. It's sooooo good !!


----------



## alisonslp

finally have time to post about our party on Friday the 15th. We had a blast! Very low crowd. Won't be surprised if it turns out to be the lowest (or second lowest) party this year. Just about everything was walk-on. We got onto 7dmt before the party and it would have been only 20 min but it must have broken or not using all the trains b/c it was 40 min wait. Still good for being regular daytime.

Lots of candy! 20 lb in the end for 5 of us. The CMs were passing it out by the handful. The lines were different than what we had a few years ago - they now use queue lines, which I thought was great, except it was so long to get through some of them - just walking through, not the actual crowd. We came across only 2 trails (philharmonic and circus/fantasyland where they typically do the character M&G during regular hours).

We were able to dine in BOG for the first time. Great experience and met with Beast! We ordered soup and desserts (one of each). We liked them all except for the pumpkin cheesecake - over the top pumpkin flavor. Cupcakes were really good though! 

Saw the parade and fireworks from great viewing points. We didn't do any M&G (teens and adults had no interest) but from what we saw, lines were short throughout. 7D seemed like maybe 20min tops, but I suppose that depends on how much time they spend.

Were able to get the Jack Skully dessert at around 10:30 without a problem. It was OK. Reminded me of a yankee doodle cupcake from hostess. There was a weird custard layer on the bottom that just ruined it for me though. 

I was really surprised by how quickly the night went. I know we spent about an hour in BOG but still, it felt like it rushed by. We did everything we wanted including riding the big rides and finally getting on peter pan as well. And we didn't feel rushed doing it. So no complaints, just surprised. 

We really lucked out with the crowd that night. We had tix for the 12th but our car ride down took 6 hours longer than we anticipated (ughhh) and we missed it. The CM at our resort was so nice and offered us a refund. We asked for 1 day park hoppers (we knew they offered these for Sunday's canceled party but we weren't sure about this situation since tues's wasn't canceled) and he obliged without any debate.


----------



## magickingdomprincess

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would do the ducks first. Probably line up around 6:30 or a little before. Did they change it this year? Last year you got the ducks and Minnie all from one line. I don't think you need to be quite as early as you are thinking. I actually haven't heard a lot about Goofy's line. In the past his line was always short but this year he is actually wearing a costume different from his day to day costume, so I'm not sure.





FoxC63 said:


> @magickingdomprincess
> 
> It has changed this year.  Minnie has her own line and the ducks have theirs.  I recommend Minnie first as her line is always the longest then get in line for the ducks.  Goofy meets at the Barnstormer in his pirate costume and it's been reported many times his line stays short.  That's the order I'd meet them and I'd get in line at 6:15-6:30 to be among the first to see her.



Thank you both for the feedback!  That makes me feel much better that we won't have to line up so early!  Maybe we can sneak in a few more m&g's !


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

soniam said:


> I think they will be a little different. I would love one but don't think they will still be available when we go on 11/1. We have all of the regular mugs, except the elusive black pearl. Good luck on getting a mug.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope they would hold back some for Halloween. I really wanted to do the Trader Sam's F&W event. I think those people got the special mugs. Unfortunately, it won't be occurring while we are there. Hope you get one.



Last year we were not given the hitchhiking ghost tiki mug, but we were given an opportunity to buy it. We got a different cup from Trader Sams as part of the food and wine event.


----------



## samara

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Yeah up here in MD it's been high 70s low 80s so it's been nice. Today it all the sudden went up to the high 80s.  I was enjoying my nice fall like weather!
> 
> Oh well, just more shorts to pack next week!


ar 
Also in MD, so right there with you!  I thought fall had finally arrived:-(  I hear it's supposed to go back down by the end of next week, though!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I would hope they would hold back some for Halloween. I really wanted to do the Trader Sam's F&W event. I think those people got the special mugs. Unfortunately, it won't be occurring while we are there. Hope you get one.



You guys arrive one day too late for the Black Pearl. On Halloween, only black pearls come up.


----------



## Cluelyss

Eeyore91 said:


> If we're planning to see Pooh & Friends at 7PM, would getting in line around 6:15/6:30 be sufficient? We don't want to waste the whole party standing in lines, but I figure if we get there at 4 we can hit some rides before that. Any suggestions for those who have been recently?


Yes, that timing would be just fine. We lined up after meeting the dwarfs last year (so got in line about 6:45) and were one of the last groups to make it into their first set.


----------



## Terry H

ChrisNY2 said:


> No - you can't use a paper printout to get into the park. You would need to take that to a ticket window/guest relations to have them put onto tappable cards. Just use your magic bands do go through the "EVENT" turnstiles and you'll be fine.



I'll piggy back on this.... How do you link the tickets to your MDE??  

When I booked our stay we weren't sure what date we where going. We booked our tickets thru our TA a few weeks later and got the PDF for the paper tickets along with conformation number. I can't seem to find  anywhere in MDE to add them to my reservation.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## wehrengrizz

The Sunrise Student said:


> They have a really nice new locker system and it takes credit cards. A medium locker cost 10 for the whole day, and you can very in and out of it all day with no issues!


  Thank you!! I even had read up on locker rentals on the WDW site but in MK it still was an ambiguous answer  I'm thinking this will be the way to go, my costume is easy to convert to from my daytime outfit (Jungle Cruise Skipper!!) but why should I lug it around? lol


----------



## samara

Terry H said:


> I'll piggy back on this.... How do you link the tickets to your MDE??
> 
> When I booked our stay we weren't sure what date we where going. We booked our tickets thru our TA a few weeks later and got the PDF for the paper tickets along with conformation number. I can't seem to find  anywhere in MDE to add them to my reservation.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help.



I just went through this over the phone with Disney   Open the app and look under "Park Info & Entry" for "My Tickets".  Tap on that and it should show you a list of each individual person's park ticket to scroll through.  In the top right corner, you'll see a plus sign.  Tap on that and then tap "Link Tickets & Passes".  It will then give you the option of either scanning a bar code or typing in an ID code.


----------



## Pat Gaik

ONE WEEK TILL OUR MNSSHP!! We're getting excited now - this week with either drag or fly by!!!!


----------



## la79al

I've been on the fence about taking my girls in a few weeks since money is really tight for us right now but DD(2) was watching MNSSHP videos on YouTube this morning and we are ready to go RIGHT NOW!  It's strange though, I see people with minute to minute itineraries, etc and I feel like I'm slacking.  I don't want to tell the bigger girls (7 & 9) that we are going yet so I can't get their input.  But I don't think we need to do any M&G, money is too tight for food or snacks and won't be paying for any pictures.  So basically rides, trick or treating, maybe the parade and fireworks.  I'll be okay without a plan, right?  I would love to buy tickets sooner rather than later so I can get some FP for the 4-7 times but I don't know if that is going to happen.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

samara said:


> ar
> Also in MD, so right there with you!  I thought fall had finally arrived:-(  I hear it's supposed to go back down by the end of next week, though!



I hope so! It was so nice!


----------



## brookmey

la79al said:


> I've been on the fence about taking my girls in a few weeks since money is really tight for us right now but DD(2) was watching MNSSHP videos on YouTube this morning and we are ready to go RIGHT NOW!  It's strange though, I see people with minute to minute itineraries, etc and I feel like I'm slacking.  I don't want to tell the bigger girls (7 & 9) that we are going yet so I can't get their input.  But I don't think we need to do any M&G, money is too tight for food or snacks and won't be paying for any pictures.  So basically rides, trick or treating, maybe the parade and fireworks.  I'll be okay without a plan, right?  I would love to buy tickets sooner rather than later so I can get some FP for the 4-7 times but I don't know if that is going to happen.



I think you'll be fine without much of a plan.  I took my kids, 11 & 13, earlier this month and we didn't have a plan.  We focused on rides and trick or treating, no parade or fireworks.  You will want to plan a little around finding a good spot for both of those.  It was nice not having a plan and just doing what we felt like in that moment.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

I know this isn't party-specific, but if anyone is still looking for FoP FPs go check now, they dropped a bunch earlier today!


----------



## sheila14

Sarahraegraham said:


> I know this isn't party-specific, but if anyone is still looking for FoP FPs go check now, they dropped a bunch earlier today!


OMG I love you!!! I have been checking everyday since I was first able to do my FP and could not score one. I now just did


----------



## monique5

sheila14 said:


> OMG I love you!!! I have been checking everyday since I was first able to do my FP and could not score one. I now just did



Woo-hoo!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

sheila14 said:


> OMG I love you!!! I have been checking everyday since I was first able to do my FP and could not score one. I now just did


lol you're welcome!


----------



## Amy1979

Can't wait til the party! Do you think the crowds will be bad Thursday oct 26?


----------



## tpimental

We just got our tickets for Oct 26th!  Kids will be so excited.  Now to whip up costumes in a few short weeks.  We have had some really fun family costumes and this year I am just not sure.  Thinking about being Pirates.


----------



## sheila14

Amy1979 said:


> Can't wait til the party! Do you think the crowds will be bad Thursday oct 26?


I am curious to wonder why no parties have been sold out?? Did they raise the number of tickets compared to last year?? I am hoping for a peaceful party when I go but I am sure alot depends on the weather.


----------



## trill2017

I don't know if anyone has posted this or not but Disney Parks Blog is going to live stream the parade from the party tonight at 9:30 ET.


----------



## mickey1968

Sarahraegraham said:


> I know this isn't party-specific, but if anyone is still looking for FoP FPs go check now, they dropped a bunch earlier today!


THANK YOU!!! I was just able to finally get an Avatar FP for 10/30!! I will take my chance with NRJ as standby.


----------



## teeveejunkee

Not sure if this has already been mentioned as I'm a few pages behind. At the party tonight and there was NO line for Oogie Boogie buckets at the popcorn cart in front of Space Mountain. My aunt just walked up two different times and got them. First time was 8:30pm and second time was around 9:45pm. I should mention that like a previous poster I tried the cart next to Dumbo at the beginning of the party and by 7:10 they were sold out. The CM said the first guest bought half their inventory when the party started. I'm surprised they don't have a limit on how many people can buy.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

teeveejunkee said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned as I'm a few pages behind. At the party tonight and there was NO line for Oogie Boogie buckets at the popcorn cart in front of Space Mountain. My aunt just walked up two different times and got them. First time was 8:30pm and second time was around 9:45pm. I should mention that like a previous poster I tried the cart next to Dumbo at the beginning of the party and by 7:10 they were sold out. The CM said the first guest bought half their inventory when the party started. I'm surprised they don't have a limit on how many people can buy.



I thought a previous poster said that there was a limit of 2 per household


----------



## Amunet

tpimental said:


> We just got our tickets for Oct 26th!  Kids will be so excited.  Now to whip up costumes in a few short weeks.  We have had some really fun family costumes and this year I am just not sure.  Thinking about being Pirates.


We're going that day too!
Inside out characters are fun/easy because they have such distinctive characters/color schemes. You can full out costume or Disneybound


----------



## Kindermouse

teeveejunkee said:


> Not sure if this has already been mentioned as I'm a few pages behind. At the party tonight and there was NO line for Oogie Boogie buckets at the popcorn cart in front of Space Mountain. My aunt just walked up two different times and got them. First time was 8:30pm and second time was around 9:45pm. I should mention that like a previous poster I tried the cart next to Dumbo at the beginning of the party and by 7:10 they were sold out. The CM said the first guest bought half their inventory when the party started. I'm surprised they don't have a limit on how many people can buy.



I wish they would have like a 5 item limit. This is why people some people walk away with nothing and its such a bummer.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys arrive one day too late for the Black Pearl. On Halloween, only black pearls come up.



I know I thought it wouldn't be right to leave our son at home on Halloween while we go off to Disney. So, we decided to not leave until the 1st. With his current misbehavior, I am wishing I had just done whatever I wanted This trip just can't come soon enough with all of the garbage going on at home and work right now.


----------



## avic77

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys arrive one day too late for the Black Pearl. On Halloween, only black pearls come up.


 Explain the Black Pearl on Halloween, Im curious!


----------



## HausofDisney

Are you able to get the Card with the country bears on it at Main Street Fire Station at 4pm or is it only available after 7pm?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I know I thought it wouldn't be right to leave our son at home on Halloween while we go off to Disney. So, we decided to not leave until the 1st. With his current misbehavior, I am wishing I had just done whatever I wanted This trip just can't come soon enough with all of the garbage going on at home and work right now.



That really sucks  Hopefully you have a great, relaxing trip!



avic77 said:


> Explain the Black Pearl on Halloween, Im curious!



Simple  Anytime someone orders the Pearl drink, the black pearl comes up. It's a special thing that only happens on Halloween. If it isn't Halloween, black pearls only come up every so...I dunno, maybe 1 out of every couple hundred? Or more?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Just wanted to share our "G- G- G- Ghost!" Tourist costumes! Before and after.

 

Before without any webs, spiders or baby powder to age

 

Hats after gluing spiders and webs

 

My shirt and hat with baby powder for aging and some dirt



Tonys with the same


----------



## JFox

Finished our costumes for MNSSHP. We will be there 10/22.


----------



## lindsayjs

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Just wanted to share our "G- G- G- Ghost!" Tourist costumes! Before and after.



You all are going to look great!


----------



## Terry H

samara said:


> I just went through this over the phone with Disney   Open the app and look under "Park Info & Entry" for "My Tickets".  Tap on that and it should show you a list of each individual person's park ticket to scroll through.  In the top right corner, you'll see a plus sign.  Tap on that and then tap "Link Tickets & Passes".  It will then give you the option of either scanning a bar code or typing in an ID code.




Thank you. I tried this but it wouldn't let me do it on the App (it said to go to the website.) Luckily after clicking around there,  I figured out how to do it on the website.  All is good.


----------



## only hope

The weather is looking great for tonight so we are going to the party! Can you pick up a wristband at Main Street if you are already in the park? I'm trying to get to J&S as quick as possible and have read here that the wristband distribution points in the park don't begin passing out wristbands until 4 but MS is often 3:40.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

I was on this thread when it started.  I was getting too many messages and left for awhile.  Now that I will be at WDW on Thursday I have some questions I hope can be answered.
I have gone to MNSSHP twice in 2015
Im going Sept 29 and Oct 1
I see there are many more characters this year then 2 years ago.  Can someone tell me what characters are there this year and where to find each of them?  That would be a big help instead of running around trying to find all the characters when I get there.
Has anyone tried the snacks this year?  I see there are alot more than 2 years ago. I would love to try the cheesecake dome, and the strawberry and lemon haunted mansion treat.  They look so good.
Lastly for now any Disney Princesses want to meet up for either party?  Im 34 m from NJ going solo.
Cant wait for MNSSHP


----------



## mrocco90

We're  going to MNSSHP on Nov 1st and my son really wants the Oogie boogie popcorn bucket. Do all the carts have him? We plan on lining up early for jack and Sally and then going to the nearest popcorn cart to get one.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

On September 29 I will be wearing my newest Mickey Mouse shirt.  I plan on buying an exclusive Halloween shirt at the party this year.  I regret not getting one last time.  Does the Emporium have them?  Does anyone know the price and best time to buy?  I hope it wont take too long to try on and buy a shirt.  I want to wear it on October 1 to the party.


----------



## Kindermouse

Goofy'sPal said:


> I was on this thread when it started.  I was getting too many messages and left for awhile.  Now that I will be at WDW on Thursday I have some questions I hope can be answered.
> I have gone to MNSSHP twice in 2015
> Im going Sept 29 and Oct 1
> I see there are many more characters this year then 2 years ago.  Can someone tell me what characters are there this year and where to find each of them?  That would be a big help instead of running around trying to find all the characters when I get there.
> Has anyone tried the snacks this year?  I see there are alot more than 2 years ago. I would love to try the cheesecake dome, and the strawberry and lemon haunted mansion treat.  They look so good.
> Lastly for now any Disney Princesses want to meet up for either party?  Im 34 m from NJ going solo.
> Cant wait for MNSSHP



you might do best to go to Kenny The pirates site for character information: http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/09/13/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-characters/

As far as snack go I keep hearing that the best of the special offerings is the pumpkin waffles. The pumpkin cheese cake has a very strong pumpkin flavor according to some and the tarts are OK but also kind of meh. I have heard a split down the middle of likes and dislikes over the candy corn ice cream. I only remember 1 review of the jack and sally a treat and that person didnt really like it and found the texture to be weird.


----------



## saramoodt

Could I buy the MNSSHP tickets at Disney Springs? I have to buy them when we get there because of the military discount.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Guys I need help!

We are leaving tomorrow so I just checked MyDisneyExperiance on both my app and on my computer and EVERYTHING IS GONE!!

My hotel reservations, my dining and fast passes! I'm really freaking out!


----------



## wehrengrizz

la79al said:


> I've been on the fence about taking my girls in a few weeks since money is really tight for us right now but DD(2) was watching MNSSHP videos on YouTube this morning and we are ready to go RIGHT NOW!  It's strange though, I see people with minute to minute itineraries, etc and I feel like I'm slacking.  I don't want to tell the bigger girls (7 & 9) that we are going yet so I can't get their input.  But I don't think we need to do any M&G, money is too tight for food or snacks and won't be paying for any pictures.  So basically rides, trick or treating, maybe the parade and fireworks.  I'll be okay without a plan, right?  I would love to buy tickets sooner rather than later so I can get some FP for the 4-7 times but I don't know if that is going to happen.



It sounds like you DO sort of have a plan  which makes me envious! haha I want to do it all, but can't decide if I want to spend my time waiting to do M&Gs or not! It's so hard to get past my mental block of "but there's NO LINE for that ride" and want to do what you're doing! 
I hope you can make it work and have a  wonderful time!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Guys I need help!
> 
> We are leaving tomorrow so I just checked MyDisneyExperiance on both my app and on my computer and EVERYTHING IS GONE!!
> 
> My hotel reservations, my dining and fast passes! I'm really freaking out!



Are they doing some sort of update or something in the middle of the day?


----------



## Farro

All my stuff is gone too...


----------



## lindsayjs

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Are they doing some sort of update or something in the middle of the day?


If it's any consolation my app isn't loading my plans today. Probably an it hiccup.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

That kinda makes me feel better. Sorry I wouldn't be freakin out if it wasn't for the fact we are leaving in less then a day!


----------



## Kindermouse

My MDE is totally blank too. I'm sure its a glitch and they are working on it.


----------



## ShadeDK

mrocco90 said:


> We're  going to MNSSHP on Nov 1st and my son really wants the Oogie boogie popcorn bucket. Do all the carts have him? We plan on lining up early for jack and Sally and then going to the nearest popcorn cart to get one.


No - not all the carts have Oogie Boogie.  One "reliable" location, however, is the popcorn cart in Storybook Circus close to the Dumbo entrance.  I picked one up there this past week.  They will start to offer them promptly at 7 pm when the party starts and check for wristbands.   There was a small line that formed at about 6:45 specifically for this item.  Note I say "reliable" since we were told that the amount of stock and location might change per party.  Check around before your party on Nov 1.  

Since Jack and Sally have been coming out early, you may be able to get through their line (close to Sleepy Hollow) and over to Storybook Circus before 7 pm.


----------



## Roxyfire

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> That kinda makes me feel better. Sorry I wouldn't be freakin out if it wasn't for the fact we are leaving in less then a day!



Yeah it's on their end not on yours. I'm getting a "we're having trouble retrieving your..." error in every section. Probably a database or server error somewhere. Someone is probably having a rough Sunday morning/afternoon trying to get this working.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Hey all! I’ll be attending the Oct 1 party for my birthday as Jedi Ariel! I’m recycling a costume I wore to a convention in July LOL. 

Quick question. Can I wear the jedi cloak as is? I’m planning to at least hem a bit so it doesn’t touch the floor. Is that allowed? If not, I can hem to my waist or whatever length is acceptable. Just wanted to know if anyone had any experience with jedi cloaks!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Duplicate sorry


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Thanks guys I feel better now!


----------



## KateP85

We'll be there tonight, dressed as ninja turtles (last time I let my 4-year old choose my costume!) It's just he and I, my husband is staying home with our toddler, and I'm so excited to spend time alone with my little guy! Our only priority is the parade, with the Hocus Pocus show and maybe meeting Jack Sparrow coming in after that. No trick or treating since he doesn't like candy!

If you see a very excited 4-year old Donatello and a much less enthusiastic Leonardo, say hi!


----------



## PBethyJ

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Heres our design for our Halloween POP window! It's terrible here but it will look great when it's done!
> 
> 
> Orange lights around window
> Several strands of purple, black and orange mickey ears behind...
> 1 Big vampire Mickey sign
> 2 small vampire Mickey signs with our names
> View attachment 269773




That's really cute!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

PBethyJ said:


> That's really cute!



Thanks! I'll post pictures when it's up!


----------



## DisneyFirstTimer10

Curious- those of you that have attended a party and received a lot of candy... how did you fly home with it? Carry-on? Checked bag?


----------



## Kindermouse

OMG Today my son says that he does want to wear a costume after all...thanks for the 6-days-before-we-leave-notice. Kids, you cant live with them, and you cant legally leave them home alone while you go to Disney by yourself.


----------



## Cluelyss

KateP85 said:


> We'll be there tonight, dressed as ninja turtles (last time I let my 4-year old choose my costume!) It's just he and I, my husband is staying home with our toddler, and I'm so excited to spend time alone with my little guy! Our only priority is the parade, with the Hocus Pocus show and maybe meeting Jack Sparrow coming in after that. No trick or treating since he doesn't like candy!
> 
> If you see a very excited 4-year old Donatello and a much less enthusiastic Leonardo, say hi!


Surely the "toddler" you speak of can't be ROLF already?!?!?!

Have a great time!!


----------



## brookmey

DisneyFirstTimer10 said:


> Curious- those of you that have attended a party and received a lot of candy... how did you fly home with it? Carry-on? Checked bag?



We had ours in our carry-ons and got through security without a problem.


----------



## sheila14

Kindermouse said:


> OMG Today my son says that he does want to wear a costume after all...thanks for the 6-days-before-we-leave-notice. Kids, you cant live with them, and you cant legally leave them home alone while you go to Disney by yourself.


I do!!!! Although my youngest is 24 and it is not COOL to hang out with mom!!!!


----------



## smitch425

Sorry if this is repeat info, but tonight's party is sold out


----------



## monique5

smitch425 said:


> Sorry if this is repeat info, but tonight's party is sold out



@smitch425 -  Thanks! Sold out today?


----------



## Felicis

Oooh, sold out - I hope people report back in on the experience!


----------



## smitch425

monique5 said:


> @smitch425 -  Thanks! Sold out today?



Yes, I believe so


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Kindermouse said:


> you might do best to go to Kenny The pirates site for character information: http://www.kennythepirate.com/2012/09/13/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-characters/
> 
> As far as snack go I keep hearing that the best of the special offerings is the pumpkin waffles. The pumpkin cheese cake has a very strong pumpkin flavor according to some and the tarts are OK but also kind of meh. I have heard a split down the middle of likes and dislikes over the candy corn ice cream. I only remember 1 review of the jack and sally a treat and that person didnt really like it and found the texture to be weird.


Thank you for your help


----------



## TinkOhio

Thought I read about a light up ornament exclusive to MNSSHP.  Does anyone have any information about it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neeky78

We are planning on going to MNSSHP on Oct 3rd. We check in to CBR on Wed 27th Sept (this Wed) and will recieve our gift cards. We planned to use these to purchase our hard tickets as we have free dining, so not a lot of use for them, but after reading about some parties selling out, I wonder if this strategy is wise as I don't want to miss out on the party and that is the only date that works for us. 
Do you think 6 days in advance is ok, or do you think it's risky and I should just pay OOP now?


----------



## Amunet

Kindermouse said:


> OMG Today my son says that he does want to wear a costume after all...thanks for the 6-days-before-we-leave-notice. Kids, you cant live with them, and you cant legally leave them home alone while you go to Disney by yourself.


Have you figured out the costume yet?


----------



## staceywj

Is there a way to link up tickets with bands that I already have?

This is my first time doing the party.  I will only be with DD8 since DH and older DD will be at the ESPN track race.  Do you think I need a plan?   Is there a suggested itinerary that I could follow?  I don't think we are to plan to see many characters and not doing a photo pass.

I did book Crystal Palace for dinner around 5:00 then another one at 6:30 which is the MNSSHP.  Is there a difference with price, food or how the characters are dressed?


----------



## mesaboy2

staceywj said:


> *Is there a way to link up tickets with bands that I already have?*
> 
> This is my first time doing the party.  I will only be with DD8 since DH and older DD will be at the ESPN track race.  Do you think I need a plan?   Is there a suggested itinerary that I could follow?  I don't think we are to plan to see many characters and not doing a photo pass.
> 
> I did book Crystal Palace for dinner around 5:00 then another one at 6:30 which is the MNSSHP.  Is there a difference with price, food or how the characters are dressed?



Link the tickets with the account your bands are on.


----------



## Kindermouse

Amunet said:


> Have you figured out the costume yet?



We looked at several but they all seemed like they wouldnt either be a) Too hot (which was why he didnt even wear his costume last year and I saw it coming a mile a way when I saw the long sleeves and layers that the costume had) or b) they took up too much room in the suitcase. I finally convinced him to go with something simple, easy, and light weight. He will be green lantern. WE got a green lantern T-shirt and a cape that comes to just below the waist and a green mask. Ugh kids.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im going to MNSSHP on Sept 29 and Oct 1
Excited but freaking out at same time. 
Pirate Kenny helped some but not a lot of info of what characters will be out this year.  Heard of a lot of new characters that werent there 2 yrs ago.  Hoping to come up with a plan of which I want to see.  
MNSSHP is alot of fun but so much going on
I love trick o treating, the parade, fireworks, food.  
Cant wait
Anyone else going those nights?


----------



## staceywj

Goofy'sPal said:


> Im going to MNSSHP on Sept 29 and Oct 1
> Excited but freaking out at same time.
> Pirate Kenny helped some but not a lot of info of what characters will be out this year.  Heard of a lot of new characters that werent there 2 yrs ago.  Hoping to come up with a plan of which I want to see.
> MNSSHP is alot of fun but so much going on
> I love trick o treating, the parade, fireworks, food.
> Cant wait
> Anyone else going those nights?


Going a week after you but def feel the pressure of making a plan.  Have fun!  Going to read Pirate Kenny.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

staceywj said:


> Going a week after you but def feel the pressure of making a plan.  Have fun!  Going to read Pirate Kenny.


Ty went 2yrs ago and still feeling stress of making a plan
One good thing is Im going solo so only have to make plan for self.
Think I have figured out what snacks I want.  Going to try to get a shirt this year. Going to get lots of candy and just try and have fun.
I do love that some characters dress up while others are exclusive to the parties.
I do hope both nights arent sell outs so less of a crowd.


----------



## Kindermouse

This is my basic touring plan for the evening what do you all think. We want to do rides a lot because we relish in the short lines and that a part of the draw for parties for us. We arent planning to do the ones with notoriously long lines-we already have FP's for 7DMT and PPF the next day anyway. I listed times but they are more as a frame of reference and I wasnt planning on being exact. Also I am leaving myself open to get getting a couple of character pics if we come across a very short line but its not a priority for us. 

3:30- arrive at MK and line up

4:00-4:30 enter through the bypass and get our first candy 

4:30-7:00 Magic shots and RIDES and an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket

1.      Main street entrance headless horseman

2.      Flagpole grave diggers

3.      Castle HM dancers

4.      Grim Grinning Ghost, hitchhiking ghosts HM

7:00-8:30 see Madame Carlotta or Renotta and the Cadaver Dans and Rides, Rides, and More Rides

9:45 find a spot for fireworks

10:30 a ride or 2 rides in the middle here or trick or treating

10:50 get something to munch on and get a parade spot

11:40-12:00 trick or treat 

12:00 Hocus Pocus spelltacular 

after 12:00 Dawdle to the entrance


----------



## staceywj

Kindermouse said:


> This is my basic touring plan for the evening what do you all think. We want to do rides a lot because we relish in the short lines and that a part of the draw for parties for us. We arent planning to do the ones with notoriously long lines-we already have FP's for 7DMT and PPF the next day anyway. I listed times but they are more as a frame of reference and I wasnt planning on being exact. Also I am leaving myself open to get getting a couple of character pics if we come across a very short line but its not a priority for us.
> 
> 3:30- arrive at MK and line up
> 
> 4:00-4:30 enter through the bypass and get our first candy
> 
> 4:30-7:00 Magic shots and RIDES and an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket
> 
> 1.      Main street entrance headless horseman
> 
> 2.      Flagpole grave diggers
> 
> 3.      Castle HM dancers
> 
> 4.      Grim Grinning Ghost, hitchhiking ghosts HM
> 
> 7:00-8:30 see Madame Carlotta or Renotta and the Cadaver Dans and Rides, Rides, and More Rides
> 
> 9:45 find a spot for fireworks
> 
> 10:30 a ride or 2 rides in the middle here or trick or treating
> 
> 10:50 get something to munch on and get a parade spot
> 
> 11:40-12:00 trick or treat
> 
> 12:00 Hocus Pocus spelltacular
> 
> after 12:00 Dawdle to the entrance


Great plan! I am trying to figure our out and noticed that you do not have a Sit down dinner.  Starting to rethink my CP resie. It may be just a waste of time and I can feed DD something fast.


----------



## Kindermouse

staceywj said:


> Great plan! I am trying to figure our out and noticed that you do not have a Sit down dinner.  Starting to rethink my CP resie. It may be just a waste of time and I can feed DD something fast.



We arent planning to do a sit down dinner. I usually dont when we go to the Disneyland party. We are doing big sit down lunch at Chiefs de France at 1:45 and heading to line up for the party straight from there so grabbing some junk from a cart to munch on while we wait for the parade should suit us fine. I try to maximize my party time by not wasting time eating and this works for us.


----------



## staceywj

Kindermouse said:


> We arent planning to do a sit down dinner. I usually dont when we go to the Disneyland party. We are doing big sit down lunch at Chiefs de France at 1:45 and heading to line up for the party straight from there so grabbing some junk from a cart to munch on while we wait for the parade should suit us fine. I try to maximize my party time by not wasting time eating and this works for us.


I am thinking that is the way I should go, too.  DD is a foodie and gets grouchy if she misses a meal but with all the excited and candy, she should be over the moon.


----------



## Roxyfire

staceywj said:


> I am thinking that is the way I should go, too.  DD is a foodie and gets grouchy if she misses a meal but with all the excited and candy, she should be over the moon.



There seem to be some good snacks and you could always do a mobile order from one of the QS if she gets hangry.


----------



## avic77

Anyone go to the sold out party last night? How crazy was it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Kindermouse said:


> 4:30-7:00 Magic shots and RIDES and an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket
> 
> 1.      Main street entrance headless horseman
> 
> 2.      Flagpole grave diggers
> 
> 3.      Castle HM dancers
> 
> 4.      Grim Grinning Ghost, hitchhiking ghosts HM



I am not sure if the magic shots start before 7. Can anyone confirm this? Also, some of the magic shots look a lot better after it gets dark out like the headless horseman. I don't think the popcorn buckets are sold until 7, though you can be lined up and ready to get one a few minutes before 7.


----------



## CJK

Went to the party last night, but I may not be a great person to ask since we don't do character meet & greets or magic shots! Park was definitely crowded until the fireworks, but not unmanageable. After the fireworks, the park really emptied out. Definitely save your trick or treating until 11pm. We trick or treated for 30 minutes in Storybook Circus and filled 4 bags no problem (between 2 people). We walked right up to the 12am Hocus Pocus show and got a great viewing location. When it was busy from 7pm to 8pm, we enjoyed the Cadaver Dans and the Haunted Mansion story tellers. We walked around to see the characters (i.e. Jack & Sally and 7 Dwarfs) and got some great pics of them, but didn't line up to meet them. Just seeing them is enough for us. Ride lines were very light. We watched the first parade in Frontierland, and then walked to the grassy area in front of Casey's for the fireworks and found a great location just 20 minutes before the show. It did feel crowded for the first 3hrs of the party, but totally manageable with a plan.


----------



## Stasieki

TinkOhio said:


> Thought I read about a light up ornament exclusive to MNSSHP.  Does anyone have any information about it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



We bought this - I love it!  It is kinda pricey but really all Disney ornaments are.  I think it was $25ish.


----------



## sherlockmiles

avic77 said:


> Anyone go to the sold out party last night? How crazy was it?



There was a new thread started after the party.....
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-is-not-worth-it.3636581/

made me even more thankful for our low attendance party


----------



## sherlockmiles

Stasieki said:


> We bought this - I love it!  It is kinda pricey but really all Disney ornaments are.  I think it was $25ish.



It was our only "must have" party merchandise item - love it!


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am not sure if the magic shots start before 7. Can anyone confirm this? Also, some of the magic shots look a lot better after it gets dark out like the headless horseman. I don't think the popcorn buckets are sold until 7, though you can be lined up and ready to get one a few minutes before 7.


I believe only the cauldron shot is available before 7.


----------



## Cluelyss

staceywj said:


> I
> I did book Crystal Palace for dinner around 5:00 then another one at 6:30 which is the MNSSHP.  Is there a difference with price, food or how the characters are dressed?


No difference.


----------



## trill2017

sherlockmiles said:


> It was our only "must have" party merchandise item - love it!


Are there pictures of this anywhere?


----------



## Jays2013

sherlockmiles said:


> There was a new thread started after the party.....
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-is-not-worth-it.3636581/
> 
> made me even more thankful for our low attendance party



Things like this make me nervous, as we're attending our first MNSSHP on Halloween itself, but given that we're not interested in character lines and just in the dance party, parade and fireworks and some ToT and rides, I think we'll be OK.

I hope...


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Here's our Halloween Pop window!


----------



## lindsayjs

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Here's our Halloween Pop window!


That came out so cute! I hope you all have an amazing time!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jays2013 said:


> Things like this make me nervous, as we're attending our first MNSSHP on Halloween itself, but given that we're not interested in character lines and just in the dance party, parade and fireworks and some ToT and rides, I think we'll be OK.
> 
> I hope...



Yeah I think you'll be fine. Character lines are usually the worst. I'll be attending either the party before or after Halloween so I am resigned to the fact that it will be sold out.

Just remember that it is usually best to trick or treat towards the end of the night. Though I do like to do a couple stops before the parade so I can have some candy while I wait. 

Don't forget the grassy, fenced in location in front of Casey's is open to everyone for the fireworks and is usually not too crowded. 

I also like to see the midnight Hocus Pocus show since it doesn't technically take up any party time.


----------



## KateP85

Cluelyss said:


> Surely the "toddler" you speak of can't be ROLF already?!?!?!
> 
> Have a great time!!



Yep, 18-months this week! Walking and talking and driving me crazy!


----------



## KateP85

We went to the sold out party last night, and perhaps it was because we didn't do characters, but we had a great time! It did feel crowded in places, but not ridiculously so, and we did everything we wanted to do.

We arrived right at 4pm, and used our three FPs between then and 7pm (BTMRR, Pirates, and SDMT) - we also used that time to ride Dumbo stand-by (wait was posted at 15 minutes, but we spent about 30 minutes in the play area so not sure if that was accurate), grabbed some dinner at CHH, and rode Peter Pan right at 6.45 with a posted wait of 35 minutes, but it only turned out to be 15 (first time seeing the interactive queue, it was fantastic!)

At 7pm on the dot we lined up for the candy station in Mickey's Philharmagic, which was awesome; great candy, and got to watch some cute old Halloween cartoons for a few minutes! Also hit another candy station, and went over to the dance party in Tomorrowland to dance with Mike and Sully! At about 7.45pm we grabbed a spot for the first Hocus Pocus show, about four rows from the back. The crowd was sat down until about five minutes before the show and honestly, it would have been nicer if we'd all just stayed sitting down the whole time! My 4-year old made friends with the kids around him and they all traded candy and played with glow sticks. The show was fantastic, whatever they pay those actors is not enough, they were spot on! I didn't know if my son would like it since he doesn't know the movie, but he LOVED it, and came away begging to watch it!

From the show we headed straight to Frontierland to get a spot for the first parade; we found a front row spot about 8.45pm, and sat down to wait. Again, made friends with the people around us, and the kids all played together. Parade was as wonderful as ever, and my son really enjoyed it. I'd figured he'd want to go home after the parade but he was still wide awake, so we walked over to Tomorrowland to ride Buzz Lightyear (walked on twice in a row) before heading to Starbucks for milk and a cupcake. We decided to call it a day right as the fireworks started but we were able to watch them from the monorail, which was cool. Got back in the car about 10.45pm I believe, and got home around 11.05pm. My poor son had to be up at 7am for Pre-K4 today, and he was definitely dragging, but we had a great time!

I think you just have to manage your expectations going in, and know in advance what it is you want to do. I knew our main priorities were the show and the parade; yes, we waited 30 minutes for each, but it was a sacrifice we were willing to make for good spots. I didn't plan on many rides, or much trick or treating, so getting to do those was a bonus (and thank goodness for good candy this year, not a Tootsie roll in sight!) All in all, we had a great time!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

lindsayjs said:


> That came out so cute! I hope you all have an amazing time!



Thank you!


----------



## Jays2013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I think you'll be fine. Character lines are usually the worst. I'll be attending either the party before or after Halloween so I am resigned to the fact that it will be sold out.
> 
> Just remember that it is usually best to trick or treat towards the end of the night. Though I do like to do a couple stops before the parade so I can have some candy while I wait.
> 
> Don't forget the grassy, fenced in location in front of Casey's is open to everyone for the fireworks and is usually not too crowded.
> 
> I also like to see the midnight Hocus Pocus show since it doesn't technically take up any party time.



Thanks! I'll keep those things in mind. We're very excited. 

I think now we're going to catch a QS dinner at AoA before the party instead of trying to eat even QS at MK. Still not sure.


----------



## mickey1968

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> View attachment 272234 Here's our Halloween Pop window!


That looks so great!!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jays2013 said:


> Thanks! I'll keep those things in mind. We're very excited.
> 
> I think now we're going to catch a QS dinner at AoA before the party instead of trying to eat even QS at MK. Still not sure.



The AoA food court is my absolute favorite, so I'd definitely eat there. We usually try to eat at QS at the MK before the party, so in that window between 4-7. Sometimes it can be tricky fitting it in. We're usually in long character lines at that point anyway. I'd eat a bigger meal at the resort around 3 and maybe pack some crackers or a bar or something that is actual food (i.e. not candy). I'm not sure if you have kids or not but the crackers or something like that might be useful later in the night.


----------



## mickey1968

I finally found the link to my window I did a few years ago at Pop. I still have the gel clings so I may take it again this year. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151212924881768&l=ba678e755a


----------



## abnihon

I have a friend who decided to join us for the 13th and 15th parties.
Trying to decide how to get his tickets.
If I choose will call do you pick up at the same place you activate an annual pass? Because he needs to do that too so maybe we just pick that option and don't have to worry about them being mailed in time.


----------



## Farro

Jays2013 said:


> Things like this make me nervous, as we're attending our first MNSSHP on Halloween itself, but given that we're not interested in character lines and just in the dance party, parade and fireworks and some ToT and rides, I think we'll be OK.
> 
> I hope...



I honestly think people believe the party will be "empty" compared to regular admission days because it's a ticketed event. It's not. While there are fewer people, all those people are usually trying to do the same things and be in the same place. That's why for those of us interested in going on rides, it's actually pretty awesome.

If anyone's main priority at the party is to meet characters and watch parade/fireworks on Main Street, then yeah, it's going to seem insanely crowded to them if they were expecting a practically empty park.


----------



## sherlockmiles

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> Here's our Halloween Pop window!


LOVE IT!!!!

With all of the extra work/reschedule/etc with Irma, we just did something simple - $2 - picked them up when I went to store to pick up "hurricane food"
Only saw one other window decorated at FQ - and it wasn't halloween themed.  Saw 1 window at Riverside with halloween lights around it....
Hopefully we'll be better prepared next year - also hoping to hook up with fellow DISers.  Only got a chance to talk to a pair of beautiful Belles in passing at MK.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mickey1968 said:


> I finally found the link to my window I did a few years ago at Pop. I still have the gel clings so I may take it again this year.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151212924881768&l=ba678e755a



LOVE IT!


----------



## Babsy

Does anyone go to the MNSSHP without dressing up?

Wondering if we would feel odd there in 'regular' clothes?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Does anyone know the price of the cheesecake dome and the Haunted Mansion treats?
Also how do you print the tix from email?  Barcode on it but no name.  Do I even need this?
Going solo Sept 29 and Oct 1
Excited but nervous even though I went back in 2015
Anyone else going those days


----------



## connorlevismom

Babsy said:


> Does anyone go to the MNSSHP without dressing up?
> 
> Wondering if we would feel odd there in 'regular' clothes?



There are tons of people in regular clothes. You will not feel out of place at all.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Babsy said:


> Does anyone go to the MNSSHP without dressing up?
> 
> Wondering if we would feel odd there in 'regular' clothes?


Went in 2015 without dressing up.  Going this year without dressing up
First night wearing Mickey Mouse shirt and hopefully wearing MNSSHP shirt second night if can buy one on first night Im going.


----------



## connorlevismom

I was there last night (sold out) and was really disappointed. I have been to the Halloween party before and it was so much nicer (less crowds and it seemed to be more decorated or something). The crowds last night were crazy. It did calm down a little after the fireworks, but not much.

The one thing I noticed that I think made a huge difference was a lack of CM's directing traffic in the hub during the parade and fireworks. Normally there are a ton of them directing and telling people where they can and cannot stand. Last night was a total free-for-all. People where standing everywhere blocking complete sidewalks and walkways so people had no way to get through. There were no CM's to be found during all of it. We were standing along the little fence that goes around one of grassy areas. The grassy area was blocked off ( it looked like a small party of people wearing lanyards were in the area for a special event) People were hopping the ropes and walking in the closed "exit only" doors and making themselves at home in the area that was CLEARLY blocked off. No CM's anywhere!!

I don't think I will go again after last night. The Christmas party is so much more worth the cost.


----------



## only hope

HM treats are 5.49 and for the price, are far too small. They're less than half the size I expected- about two inches wide and tall, maybe 5 inches long. It makes the 5.99 Darth Vader cupcakes seem like a deal.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

only hope said:


> HM treats are 5.49 and for the price, are far too small. They're less than half the size I expected- about two inches wide and tall, maybe 5 inches long. It makes the 5.99 Darth Vader cupcakes seem like a deal.


Thanks.  Do you know if its snack credit eligible and price of cheesecake.


----------



## brookmey

Are both sides of the grassy area in the hub reserved for the dessert parties?  Last year at MVMCP we sat on the left one to watch the fireworks and had a great view.  I'd like to do the same for MNSSHP.


----------



## Jays2013

Farro said:


> I honestly think people believe the party will be "empty" compared to regular admission days because it's a ticketed event. It's not. While there are fewer people, all those people are usually trying to do the same things and be in the same place. That's why for those of us interested in going on rides, it's actually pretty awesome.
> 
> If anyone's main priority at the party is to meet characters and watch parade/fireworks on Main Street, then yeah, it's going to seem insanely crowded to them if they were expecting a practically empty park.



I see what you mean! Well, we do very much want to see the parade and fireworks, but I've done enough reading that there was no way I'd be expecting a practically empty park.  



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The AoA food court is my absolute favorite, so I'd definitely eat there. We usually try to eat at QS at the MK before the party, so in that window between 4-7. Sometimes it can be tricky fitting it in. We're usually in long character lines at that point anyway. I'd eat a bigger meal at the resort around 3 and maybe pack some crackers or a bar or something that is actual food (i.e. not candy). I'm not sure if you have kids or not but the crackers or something like that might be useful later in the night.



That's what we'd been planning. I think I'll go with AoA though. And snacks later!


----------



## TulipMom

So, I'm a big planner.  Have spent MANY hours on our Disney Touring Plan.  But, this is our first MNSSHP and I'm planning to wing it.  Is that a giant mistake??  We will arrive at MK around 4ish and have FP for the pre-party hours.  I have the times for parades, shows and fireworks handy.  Other than that, we plan to go on many rides, ToT, do a couple of magic shots and just enjoy.  We have zero interest in standing in long lines to meet characters.  If I know my way around MK, am familiar with all rides, have a list of show times to keep in mind, can we successfully wing it?


----------



## staceywj

TulipMom said:


> So, I'm a big planner.  Have spent MANY hours on our Disney Touring Plan.  But, this is our first MNSSHP and I'm planning to wing it.  Is that a giant mistake??  We will arrive at MK around 4ish and have FP for the pre-party hours.  I have the times for parades, shows and fireworks handy.  Other than that, we plan to go on many rides, ToT, do a couple of magic shots and just enjoy.  We have zero interest in standing in long lines to meet characters.  If I know my way around MK, am familiar with all rides, have a list of show times to keep in mind, can we successfully wing it?



This is me!  I'm not sure if I am a "just wing it" type of person.   Still deciding!


----------



## cuewittyname

Had a blast Sunday night, even though it was sold out. It didn't feel crowded really. I've never been to a party before so I don't have anything to compare it to crowd wise. But my boyfriend and I (The Claw and an alien) got every thing we wanted to do done, minus one magic shot I couldn't find (couldn't be bothered to find by the end) and the snacks (not hungry too hot).  

Observations:
-Holy humidity batman! It never let up either. So glad we knocked out the photopass early. 

-It was sold out? But it didn't seem to make a difference to me. The biggest problem area was in the hub when a sorority invaded and were just taking group pictures everywhere. 

-The parade and fireworks were incredible! My boyfriend was wary of having to "wait 30 minutes" in one spot for the parade but ended up being so glad we did. We showed up at 8:40ish and found a great spot near Caseys between two strollers. Perfect for the parade and fireworks

- "wow you were right" was the theme of the night for him to me. From the Pooh and friends (6:40 to 7:10, first 10 groups) to doing photopass early to doing rides late to the parade, my planning paid off. I can't thank you all enough!

This is a terrible review but yeah if you have questions feel free to ask. First party but it was incredible. Already wanting to go in two years again!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TulipMom said:


> So, I'm a big planner.  Have spent MANY hours on our Disney Touring Plan.  But, this is our first MNSSHP and I'm planning to wing it.  Is that a giant mistake??  We will arrive at MK around 4ish and have FP for the pre-party hours.  I have the times for parades, shows and fireworks handy.  Other than that, we plan to go on many rides, ToT, do a couple of magic shots and just enjoy.  We have zero interest in standing in long lines to meet characters.  If I know my way around MK, am familiar with all rides, have a list of show times to keep in mind, can we successfully wing it?



I think that's perfectly fine.

What I would advise you to plan though is the following:

Which parade you want to see and when you'll go wait for it. Trust me, time can get away from you at mnsshp. 

In that same mind set, be mindful of the fireworks time. Don't forget to check the grassy area in front of Casey's for a good spot.

Also, know where the photo pass shots are ahead of time.


----------



## Cluelyss

brookmey said:


> Are both sides of the grassy area in the hub reserved for the dessert parties?  Last year at MVMCP we sat on the left one to watch the fireworks and had a great view.  I'd like to do the same for MNSSHP.


Only the side in front of the Plaza is reserved for the dessert party. The side in front of Casey's is still open to the public.


----------



## Kindermouse

Cluelyss said:


> I believe only the cauldron shot is available before 7.



Drat-my hope was to make my way from mainstreet to the HM area doing rides and magic shots before 7. I got the poison apple/cauldron and zero magic shots in the 4-7 time last year so that must be my confusion. darn I cant get any FP's for MK that day sine we already have them that day at Epcot now I am wondering what to do from 4-7. The crowds and line for ride tend to be at their worst at that time since there are both day guests and party guests....If I dont want to meet characters would it behoove me to wait until later to enter the park and stay later in Epcot?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Anyone thats been to a party this year can tell me what characters will be where this year?  It will really help me out alot
Pirate Kenny wasnt as good as 2 years ago.  It was only a suggestion of where some characters will be.  I hear there will be a lot more meet and greets this year.  I love meeting characters.  To me its a big part of MNSSHP.
I will be going Sept 29 and Oct 1 is anyone else going those days?
I cant wait
I will be at WDW on Thursday for my 3rd solo trip.  Excited and nervous at the same time.  Also a little stressed.


----------



## monique5

Goofy'sPal said:


> Anyone thats been to a party this year can tell me what characters will be where this year?  It will really help me out alot
> Pirate Kenny wasnt as good as 2 years ago.  It was only a suggestion of where some characters will be.  I hear there will be a lot more meet and greets this year.  I love meeting characters.  To me its a big part of MNSSHP.
> I will be going Sept 29 and Oct 1 is anyone else going those days?
> I cant wait
> I will be at WDW on Thursday for my 3rd solo trip.  Excited and nervous at the same time.  Also a little stressed.



KtP's Character Locator is spot on and has all of the characters and locations for MNSSHP. With that being said, see Post #1, characters are listed. Happy Planning.


----------



## Buzz2014

Does anyone know if we have an ADR at 330 at MK on a party night will they let us in before 4pm. We have party tickets on same day but not using park tickets that day. We don't mind losing the first hour or so of the party but didn't want to have a later ADR once party actually started. There was also no 4pm ADR option so 330 was the closest one. 
 We will probably be at dinner an hour or so.. so the early entry is not to get to a character line or on rides before allowed in the park. We will actually be having our meal. It's the last of our dining credits that night so needed to plan.


----------



## only hope

Goofy'sPal said:


> Thanks.  Do you know if its snack credit eligible and price of cheesecake.


 I don't know. Check the info on the first posts of this thread and the other party thread.


----------



## missangelalexis

Buzz2014 said:


> Does anyone know if we have an ADR at 330 at MK on a party night will they let us in before 4pm. We have party tickets on same day but not using park tickets that day. We don't mind losing the first hour or so of the party but didn't want to have a later ADR once party actually started. There was also no 4pm ADR option so 330 was the closest one.
> We will probably be at dinner an hour or so.. so the early entry is not to get to a character line or on rides before allowed in the park. We will actually be having our meal. It's the last of our dining credits that night so needed to plan.



No, they won't let you in early with just your party ticket, even if you have an ADR.


----------



## avic77

Just heard tonights party is sold out


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Buzz2014 said:


> Does anyone know if we have an ADR at 330 at MK on a party night will they let us in before 4pm. We have party tickets on same day but not using park tickets that day. We don't mind losing the first hour or so of the party but didn't want to have a later ADR once party actually started. There was also no 4pm ADR option so 330 was the closest one.
> We will probably be at dinner an hour or so.. so the early entry is not to get to a character line or on rides before allowed in the park. We will actually be having our meal. It's the last of our dining credits that night so needed to plan.



No.  Technically 4pm is already early entry on a party ticket.  And it's not like a morning adr where they have intentionally set up reservations before park opening so let people in.  You'll either need to find a later ADR or use a park entry.


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

Ready for our parties! Hubs is even being a good sport about the whole "hot as heck" tux jacket.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

Buzz2014 said:


> Does anyone know if we have an ADR at 330 at MK on a party night will they let us in before 4pm. We have party tickets on same day but not using park tickets that day. We don't mind losing the first hour or so of the party but didn't want to have a later ADR once party actually started. There was also no 4pm ADR option so 330 was the closest one.
> We will probably be at dinner an hour or so.. so the early entry is not to get to a character line or on rides before allowed in the park. We will actually be having our meal. It's the last of our dining credits that night so needed to plan.



As others have stated, no, you can't enter that early. If you want a TS dinner before the party you can try for Whispering Canyon, Trails End, Kona, or Chef Mickey or 1900 PF if you want a character meal. They are close to the MK, so less wasted time. Chef Mickey would be fastest since you can just walk over after you eat, instead of waiting for transportation.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kindermouse said:


> Drat-my hope was to make my way from mainstreet to the HM area doing rides and magic shots before 7. I got the poison apple/cauldron and zero magic shots in the 4-7 time last year so that must be my confusion. darn I cant get any FP's for MK that day sine we already have them that day at Epcot now I am wondering what to do from 4-7. The crowds and line for ride tend to be at their worst at that time since there are both day guests and party guests....If I dont want to meet characters would it behoove me to wait until later to enter the park and stay later in Epcot?


Once you've used your Epcot FPs, check to see what might still be available at MK. If nothing, either use the preparty time to eat, or wait to arrive until later, as you said.


----------



## Cluelyss

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Ready for our parties! Hubs is even being a good sport about the whole "hot as heck" tux jacket.
> 
> View attachment 272518 View attachment 272519 View attachment 272520 View attachment 272521


Love it! When my son wore that costume last year, he kept the jacket off most of the night, only putting it on for pictures and to ride HM (of course!). Once the sun went down it wasn't quite so unbearable. Have fun!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Ready for our parties! Hubs is even being a good sport about the whole "hot as heck" tux jacket.



These are awesome!  great fabric patterns/colors


----------



## Buzz2014

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> As others have stated, no, you can't enter that early. If you want a TS dinner before the party you can try for Whispering Canyon, Trails End, Kona, or Chef Mickey or 1900 PF if you want a character meal. They are close to the MK, so less wasted time. Chef Mickey would be fastest since you can just walk over after you eat, instead of waiting for transportation.


Thanks for all the info we will try and decide between chef mickeys or see if we are let in minutes before 4pm. (I have heard they let you in at 345 or 350 sometimes not sure if that's true) our ADR is for 335 that would only make us 15-20 min late perhaps it's in the grace period. The issue is I couldn't find another ADR til 6ish and that would take too much party time. I'm super excited about getting to go this year! It's been a while so we got rid of one of our park days and decided on extra party day. Planning to do a Thursday and Sunday party!


----------



## Kindermouse

Cluelyss said:


> Once you've used your Epcot FPs, check to see what might still be available at MK. .



Genius. Why didnt I think of that .


----------



## only hope

I went to the (sold out) party on 9/24. It felt very crowded trying to walk around, until after the fireworks when thousands of people left. My goals were to meet J&S with minimal wait time once they came out, to meet Belle & Gaston, to see the entertainment, ride thunder mountain after dark, and to meet whoever had short lines after the fireworks, preferably Donald, Daisy, and Cruella. We are passholders, so rides are not important- that would be a waste of our time.

*3:20*- in car and realize there is no way I will be at the gate by 3:40. Our driving route from our Disney Springs hotel takes us right by the Lost and Found building, so mom pulls in and I hop out to walk. This turns out to be an excellent decision as I make it to the gate fairly quickly but it is almost an hour before mom walks in the gate due to a backup in the parking lot and a very long delay before the ferryboat left.

*3:50*ish- use AP line to get in park, walk through train tunnel and around to the other side to get a wristband. Can't just cut across as there are ropes. Friendly CM scans my ticket, I get a wristband.

*4:00*- arrive at *J&S* line which has formed in the shade. I am far from being the first like I wanted but there are not too many people. I guess a 20-30mn wait once they are out based on much experience meeting characters over the years. CM's come out and change the direction of the line to go towards the bridge but we are still in the shade. A few minutes later they set up the ropes, we all have to move, and now I am in the sun. Drat. Let the sweating begin. The fairly pleasant weather we had the past few days has vanished and it is back to hot and humid. I text mom to drop off the fan while she enjoys air conditioned activities. Note, anyone wanting to see the *Tiki Room* before the party may have trouble- the sign said it closed at six but it was already closed around 5:30 when mom attempted to see it. Later that night I talk to someone else who got in line for J&S at 4:20 and waited two hours.

*5:01*- J&S walk out to cheers. The line moves painstakingly slow for the next twenty minutes, then gets a bit faster. I am close to the front when a break is announced at 5:40; they leave at 5:44. I was chatting with other people and didn't see them come back. When I realized they were back and checked the time, it was 5:48. I think the mayor cancelled the meeting the second they were offstage and they turned right around and came back immediately.  The line seems to move quickly now and I walk out done at 5:54. Sally established I was from Birthdayland and we decided Jack would try to talk to Santy Claws to bring snow over there. It was a very fun interaction.

*5:54*- We walk to the bypass because I skipped it earlier. We wait about five minutes to get a picture with the photo frame. Then we wander around trying to find an open quick service with a short line for dinner. No such thing seems to exist. Since it is a sold-out party and it is now *6:20*, I am certain a line must be forming for *Belle and Gaston*. I do not want to wait in long lines during the actual party. I decide to abandon mom and head over there.

*6:25- *arrive at the tavern and wander around trying to figure out if I am in the right place as I see no line. I ask some people standing around and no one is waiting for them. Is it the same place as during the day? The ropes set up extend past the photo spot. I find some pictures online that show it being the same place. Two other people show up also trying to figure it out. We decide it is the same place and start a line. No one else comes until at least 6:35, maybe a few minutes later. Mom finds me, ridiculously overpriced smoothie in hand, and I go get a slightly less overpriced stuffed pretzel in the tavern with little wait. By 7:00 the line doubles back and goes past the gift shop entrance. Maybe this is why the ropes go so far back?

*7:01*- Belle comes out. Moment of suspense wondering if Gaston is late; he shows up 30 seconds later, much to Belle's displeasure. I kind of wish I was fourth or fifth in line instead of second so I can watch them interact. Oh well. It was a fun m&g. I want a shot of just me reading a book ignoring Gaston, which Belle was gracious about. Gaston says the book says Belle will marry Gaston. I questioned his ability to read and he admitted to making stuff up. 

We head over to Frontierland to watch the *7:15* *Cadaver Dans* performance, which ought to be called Cowboy Cadaver Dans. I go to the spot marked on the app in front of the Trading Post, which turns out to be wrong. It was further down, in front of the last building before you hit the gap before Country Bears. I dash over there and about five minutes in after people leave, manage to get a front row standing spot. They were great, but the only Halloween song was the Boo to You song. I was really hoping for the HM song or something from Nightmare. This is a Halloween party after all. They finish at 7:30. I think it is much better at Disneyland, which I've managed to go to once- better costumes, better staging, better song choices, no cowboy jokes. If you've seen the Disneyland version, you may be a bit disappointed.

*7:30*- walk over to *HM* not to ride, but to enjoy the presence of the ghosts on the lawn. It is crowded but there is room on the far left, so we make our way over there. When we arrive, the butler and one madame are out. The madame leaves after a few minutes but the butler stays. He is a lot of fun. A lot of people left when the madame did. The other madame comes out about ten minutes later. We leave at 7:55. On our way out, we ask a CM how long the ghosts will be out. He says until midnight.

*8:00*- arrive at castle for the 8:15 *Hocus Pocus* show. It seems like everyone else has the same idea. We did not expect or want to stand up front, but there is nearly nowhere to stand without walking to the back of the hub. We opt to stand at the edge of the structure with the water fountains on the left side. We can't see the left side of the stage. Still better than wasting 30mn or more of a five hour event to secure a better spot. We have never seen Hocus Pocus. Mom likes it; I thought it was pretty boring except for the Oogie Boogie song.

*8:35?* I didn't look at the time but the show is supposed to be 20 minutes long. Mom heads to Frontierland for a* parade *spot. She gets a great one just past the last popcorn stand before you hit Splash Mountain, close to the bridge so we can dash out afterwards. She is in the second row and everyone in front of her is sitting. I head to Aloha Isle to get the HM dessert.

*8:42*- arrive at *Aloha Isle*. I reached the front at 8:50. I am shocked at how tiny the dessert is when they bring it out. It is actually a good size for one person, but the price ought to be about three dollars. It makes the huge $5.99 Darth Vader cupcake seem like a deal- and I won't even buy that at full price. It is maybe two inches wide, slightly less tall, and about five inches long. Luckily for me, Mickey decides to give it to me for free for my birthday. It was very good though.

*8:55*?- I find mom and due to people shifting and some spilled milk, there is now room for me to stand (but not sit due to said milk) at the front.

*9:10*- The horseman has not come. We are thinking he won't at this point when the CM start clearing the path. The music starts and to my dismay, everybody stands up and rushes to the rope. No one has any sense of personal space or courtesy. To my right, a lady has some long souvenir sticking out of her bag and it keeps hitting me. She leans far over the rope with her huge ipad, blocking my view. The next person over leans over a little less far with her phone. For the entire parade. I have about two inches between me and the person on my left, and at times zero inches between me and the person behind me. This is ridiculous. The parade is excellent of course. The only disappointment is the shovel guys march right past us.

After the parade we go to *thunder mountain*. It says ten minutes but it is a walk on. We are among the first to arrive after the parade. By the time we get off, it says fifteen minutes and probably is as people were still pouring into the line. We slowly make our way to the hub for fireworks. On the way we hit our first ToT stations, at SM, Pirates, the Tiki Room, and Jungle Cruise. SM gives us about three pieces. It was not worth the long walk. None of the lines took more than a few minutes. 

Just after *9:55* we arrive at the sidewalk just after Casey's. Plenty of room. Excellent view. Some fireworks on the left are blocked by a tree but there are so many trees and other tall objects there aren't many places with a perfect view. Turns out we are right next to a speaker.

*10:35*- arrive in the *Circus area* and check the character lines out. Donald and Daisy looks like an hour. Minnie is not much better. But hey, Goofy has hardly anybody. We get in line at 10:38. I leave to check on Cruella and get water. Cruella is not there at the moment and her line is fairly long too. I rejoin mom and to my surprise, we are third from the front. We finish with Goofy at 10:50.

*10:51*- Minnies line is looking much better and we join it. She takes a candy break for literally a minute and comes back out. How did she eat that quickly? We are done at 11:05.

*11:05*- check on Cruella again. It is still long, but not as long as it was. I'm debating whether it is worth it and how long it really is and decide to get in line and see how it moves. We walk past the CM on the steps make it down all the stairs and a little farther before he stops chatting with another CM and stops us. Cruella's line is closed. Maybe he should have stopped us before we walked past him. Though, if it's closed, it must be a slow moving line as it didn't look like a 55 minute line. We would have been leaving after realizing how slow it was anyways.

*11:12*- arrive at *Eric and Ariel's* line. Three groups in front of us. It is at the cartographers. Apparently the wind was blowing in the wrong direction and getting Ariel wet. She didn't want to turn into a mermaid and they had moved. A break for Ariel and Eric is announced. A fifteen minute break, not a switch off like the other characters. We make a comment about how long that is and the CM says that is nothing compared to the hour and a half break earlier. We hope to get through before the break; no one is behind us. But no, they leave at promptly 11:15. Eric is very quiet. Are we sure he is a talking character? Ariel recommends I have seaweed cake next for my birthday. They kindly posed for a photo alone at my moms request.

*11:15*- We walk over to get the *skeleton shot*. Done at 11:20.

*11:21*- Return to *Ariel and Eric*. Nobody is there except the two people who were in front of us when we left. A few minutes later a line starts forming. They return at 11:32. We finish a few minutes later. We stop in Pinocchio for candy and then go to the *HM* to watch the ghosts.

*11:45*- We arrive and no one is there. We tell the CM we were told they would be there until midnight and ask if they're coming back. He looks at the time and assures us they are. We wait around for a few minutes and no one shows up. We doubt they would come out at this point for so little time, so we leave slightly disappointed. We wait five minutes for a magic shot on Main Street. I really want a headless horseman shot, but all the lines look to be fifteen minutes long so we leave. We take the ferryboat and have no wait to catch a tram, though a monorail arrives and the line behind us extends past the rails. Getting out of the parking lot is a nightmare. It turned out there was terrible wreck by the gas station, with only one lane open for a short space. It cleared up after that.

I really wish my work schedule had allowed me to attend one of the slow parties right after the hurricane. It was a lot of fun, but it is frustrating to have such long lines for party exclusive things. Who wants to wait more than twenty minutes for anything during a five hour event? You won't get much done if you do. We observed a very long line for the popcorn bucket in Liberty Square at 7:30.

Monday we went to Epcot. Just before 4:30 we were walking over the bridge near the International Gateway and who do we see waaay down there close to the park entrance? Ariel and Eric. New friends that were practicing for the parties perhaps? There was a short line.


----------



## sherlockmiles

> They were great, but the only Halloween song was the Boo to You song. I was really hoping for the HM song or something from Nightmare.



I don't feel so bad about not seeing their show any more - thank you.  I would have been disappointed.  I assumed the entire show would be ghoulish selections!


----------



## lindsayjs

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Ready for our parties! Hubs is even being a good sport about the whole "hot as heck" tux jacket.



Awesome costumes! Your husband might be burning up but he's going to look fantastic and you all will have really cool pictures!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

only hope said:


> I went to the (sold out) party on 9/24. It felt very crowded trying to walk around, until after the fireworks when thousands of people left. My goals were to meet J&S with minimal wait time once they came out, to meet Belle & Gaston, to see the entertainment, ride thunder mountain after dark, and to meet whoever had short lines after the fireworks, preferably Donald, Daisy, and Cruella. We are passholders, so rides are not important- that would be a waste of our time.
> 
> ...



Very helpful review, thank you for typing all that out


----------



## mickey1968

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Ready for our parties! Hubs is even being a good sport about the whole "hot as heck" tux jacket.
> 
> View attachment 272518 View attachment 272519 View attachment 272520 View attachment 272521


 These are amazing!!! You guys are going to be sooo cute!!! 

Is that a real tux he might need again? If not, you might try removing the lining to make it a little cooler.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Hey y'all! just got back from our trip today and definitely feeling the Disney blues. 

we attended  2 MNSSHP. (the 22nd and sold out night 24th)

even thought the 22 wasn't sold out, it still felt crowded. Most rides were walk ons both nights. we waited 20 min for seven dwarfs on the 24th during fireworks and Peter pan was 15 minutes. was able to use FPs both nights before the party started. We only met goofy and his wait was 20 min on the 24th. 

Had dinner reservations at BOG on the 22nd. it was ok, i would do a QS next time. not worth missing out on party time.


----------



## kyomagi

im trying to get an idea on how they pick the days for the halloween party

I see that they do every friday, and they do every sunday except the second sunday.

So next year, the first sunday in oct is the 7th, are they going to skip that one or skip the 14th?  Or should i just plan out to go on friday?


----------



## Disfan454

So the magic shot with the headless horseman. I see it is at the front of the park. Can someone please clarify something for me? Is this the only place to get that shot with him? And it is only after 7:00 correct?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disfan454 said:


> So the magic shot with the headless horseman. I see it is at the front of the park. Can someone please clarify something for me? Is this the only place to get that shot with him? And it is only after 7:00 correct?



Yes to all.

Also keep in mind that the picture looks better after it's dark (at least I think).


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes to all.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the picture looks better after it's dark (at least I think).



Remember this is a magic shot - the headless horseman isn't actually there.........


----------



## sherlockmiles

kyomagi said:


> im trying to get an idea on how they pick the days for the halloween party
> 
> I see that they do every friday, and they do every sunday except the second sunday.
> 
> So next year, the first sunday in oct is the 7th, are they going to skip that one or skip the 14th?  Or should i just plan out to go on friday?



You're so cute trying to anticipate WDW logic for next year!


----------



## PBethyJ

cuteandfluffy626 said:


> View attachment 272234 Here's our Halloween Pop window!


I love it, awesome job!


----------



## Mommy2Corinne

mickey1968 said:


> These are amazing!!! You guys are going to be sooo cute!!!
> 
> Is that a real tux he might need again? If not, you might try removing the lining to make it a little cooler.


 Oooh! That's a good idea! The jacket was $5 at Goodwill. I'm gonna get out my scissors, lol.


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

We're getting ready for the party now! Late start and we will get there a little later but DHS was prettth tiring today.


----------



## CMNJ

sherlockmiles said:


> Remember this is a magic shot - the headless horseman isn't actually there.........


While that is true the magic shot also includes a full moon and a dark tree branch which might look odd unless they also have a daylight version-also they illuminate the train station at night and have "fog" to make it look spooky-not sure if that would be very visible before sunset


----------



## CMNJ

kyomagi said:


> im trying to get an idea on how they pick the days for the halloween party
> 
> I see that they do every friday, and they do every sunday except the second sunday.
> 
> So next year, the first sunday in oct is the 7th, are they going to skip that one or skip the 14th?  Or should i just plan out to go on friday?


Based on the past few years that we have been going it is Sun, Tues, Thurs, and Friday nights generally in Oct. however Columbus Day weekend they move the Sunday party to Monday since most people/schools have Columbus Day off. As far as the week of Halloween goes it depends what night halloween falls on I think.


----------



## CMNJ

only hope said:


> I went to the (sold out) party on 9/24. It felt very crowded trying to walk around, until after the fireworks when thousands of people left. My goals were to meet J&S with minimal wait time once they came out, to meet Belle & Gaston, to see the entertainment, ride thunder mountain after dark, and to meet whoever had short lines after the fireworks, preferably Donald, Daisy, and Cruella. We are passholders, so rides are not important- that would be a waste of our time.
> 
> *3:20*- in car and realize there is no way I will be at the gate by 3:40. Our driving route from our Disney Springs hotel takes us right by the Lost and Found building, so mom pulls in and I hop out to walk. This turns out to be an excellent decision as I make it to the gate fairly quickly but it is almost an hour before mom walks in the gate due to a backup in the parking lot and a very long delay before the ferryboat left.
> 
> *3:50*ish- use AP line to get in park, walk through train tunnel and around to the other side to get a wristband. Can't just cut across as there are ropes. Friendly CM scans my ticket, I get a wristband.
> 
> *4:00*- arrive at *J&S* line which has formed in the shade. I am far from being the first like I wanted but there are not too many people. I guess a 20-30mn wait once they are out based on much experience meeting characters over the years. CM's come out and change the direction of the line to go towards the bridge but we are still in the shade. A few minutes later they set up the ropes, we all have to move, and now I am in the sun. Drat. Let the sweating begin. The fairly pleasant weather we had the past few days has vanished and it is back to hot and humid. I text mom to drop off the fan while she enjoys air conditioned activities. Note, anyone wanting to see the *Tiki Room* before the party may have trouble- the sign said it closed at six but it was already closed around 5:30 when mom attempted to see it. Later that night I talk to someone else who got in line for J&S at 4:20 and waited two hours.
> 
> *5:01*- J&S walk out to cheers. The line moves painstakingly slow for the next twenty minutes, then gets a bit faster. I am close to the front when a break is announced at 5:40; they leave at 5:44. I was chatting with other people and didn't see them come back. When I realized they were back and checked the time, it was 5:48. I think the mayor cancelled the meeting the second they were offstage and they turned right around and came back immediately.  The line seems to move quickly now and I walk out done at 5:54. Sally established I was from Birthdayland and we decided Jack would try to talk to Santy Claws to bring snow over there. It was a very fun interaction.
> 
> *5:54*- We walk to the bypass because I skipped it earlier. We wait about five minutes to get a picture with the photo frame. Then we wander around trying to find an open quick service with a short line for dinner. No such thing seems to exist. Since it is a sold-out party and it is now *6:20*, I am certain a line must be forming for *Belle and Gaston*. I do not want to wait in long lines during the actual party. I decide to abandon mom and head over there.
> 
> *6:25- *arrive at the tavern and wander around trying to figure out if I am in the right place as I see no line. I ask some people standing around and no one is waiting for them. Is it the same place as during the day? The ropes set up extend past the photo spot. I find some pictures online that show it being the same place. Two other people show up also trying to figure it out. We decide it is the same place and start a line. No one else comes until at least 6:35, maybe a few minutes later. Mom finds me, ridiculously overpriced smoothie in hand, and I go get a slightly less overpriced stuffed pretzel in the tavern with little wait. By 7:00 the line doubles back and goes past the gift shop entrance. Maybe this is why the ropes go so far back?
> 
> *7:01*- Belle comes out. Moment of suspense wondering if Gaston is late; he shows up 30 seconds later, much to Belle's displeasure. I kind of wish I was fourth or fifth in line instead of second so I can watch them interact. Oh well. It was a fun m&g. I want a shot of just me reading a book ignoring Gaston, which Belle was gracious about. Gaston says the book says Belle will marry Gaston. I questioned his ability to read and he admitted to making stuff up.
> 
> We head over to Frontierland to watch the *7:15* *Cadaver Dans* performance, which ought to be called Cowboy Cadaver Dans. I go to the spot marked on the app in front of the Trading Post, which turns out to be wrong. It was further down, in front of the last building before you hit the gap before Country Bears. I dash over there and about five minutes in after people leave, manage to get a front row standing spot. They were great, but the only Halloween song was the Boo to You song. I was really hoping for the HM song or something from Nightmare. This is a Halloween party after all. They finish at 7:30. I think it is much better at Disneyland, which I've managed to go to once- better costumes, better staging, better song choices, no cowboy jokes. If you've seen the Disneyland version, you may be a bit disappointed.
> 
> *7:30*- walk over to *HM* not to ride, but to enjoy the presence of the ghosts on the lawn. It is crowded but there is room on the far left, so we make our way over there. When we arrive, the butler and one madame are out. The madame leaves after a few minutes but the butler stays. He is a lot of fun. A lot of people left when the madame did. The other madame comes out about ten minutes later. We leave at 7:55. On our way out, we ask a CM how long the ghosts will be out. He says until midnight.
> 
> *8:00*- arrive at castle for the 8:15 *Hocus Pocus* show. It seems like everyone else has the same idea. We did not expect or want to stand up front, but there is nearly nowhere to stand without walking to the back of the hub. We opt to stand at the edge of the structure with the water fountains on the left side. We can't see the left side of the stage. Still better than wasting 30mn or more of a five hour event to secure a better spot. We have never seen Hocus Pocus. Mom likes it; I thought it was pretty boring except for the Oogie Boogie song.
> 
> *8:35?* I didn't look at the time but the show is supposed to be 20 minutes long. Mom heads to Frontierland for a* parade *spot. She gets a great one just past the last popcorn stand before you hit Splash Mountain, close to the bridge so we can dash out afterwards. She is in the second row and everyone in front of her is sitting. I head to Aloha Isle to get the HM dessert.
> 
> *8:42*- arrive at *Aloha Isle*. I reached the front at 8:50. I am shocked at how tiny the dessert is when they bring it out. It is actually a good size for one person, but the price ought to be about three dollars. It makes the huge $5.99 Darth Vader cupcake seem like a deal- and I won't even buy that at full price. It is maybe two inches wide, slightly less tall, and about five inches long. Luckily for me, Mickey decides to give it to me for free for my birthday. It was very good though.
> 
> *8:55*?- I find mom and due to people shifting and some spilled milk, there is now room for me to stand (but not sit due to said milk) at the front.
> 
> *9:10*- The horseman has not come. We are thinking he won't at this point when the CM start clearing the path. The music starts and to my dismay, everybody stands up and rushes to the rope. No one has any sense of personal space or courtesy. To my right, a lady has some long souvenir sticking out of her bag and it keeps hitting me. She leans far over the rope with her huge ipad, blocking my view. The next person over leans over a little less far with her phone. For the entire parade. I have about two inches between me and the person on my left, and at times zero inches between me and the person behind me. This is ridiculous. The parade is excellent of course. The only disappointment is the shovel guys march right past us.
> 
> After the parade we go to *thunder mountain*. It says ten minutes but it is a walk on. We are among the first to arrive after the parade. By the time we get off, it says fifteen minutes and probably is as people were still pouring into the line. We slowly make our way to the hub for fireworks. On the way we hit our first ToT stations, at SM, Pirates, the Tiki Room, and Jungle Cruise. SM gives us about three pieces. It was not worth the long walk. None of the lines took more than a few minutes.
> 
> Just after *9:55* we arrive at the sidewalk just after Casey's. Plenty of room. Excellent view. Some fireworks on the left are blocked by a tree but there are so many trees and other tall objects there aren't many places with a perfect view. Turns out we are right next to a speaker.
> 
> *10:35*- arrive in the *Circus area* and check the character lines out. Donald and Daisy looks like an hour. Minnie is not much better. But hey, Goofy has hardly anybody. We get in line at 10:38. I leave to check on Cruella and get water. Cruella is not there at the moment and her line is fairly long too. I rejoin mom and to my surprise, we are third from the front. We finish with Goofy at 10:50.
> 
> *10:51*- Minnies line is looking much better and we join it. She takes a candy break for literally a minute and comes back out. How did she eat that quickly? We are done at 11:05.
> 
> *11:05*- check on Cruella again. It is still long, but not as long as it was. I'm debating whether it is worth it and how long it really is and decide to get in line and see how it moves. We walk past the CM on the steps make it down all the stairs and a little farther before he stops chatting with another CM and stops us. Cruella's line is closed. Maybe he should have stopped us before we walked past him. Though, if it's closed, it must be a slow moving line as it didn't look like a 55 minute line. We would have been leaving after realizing how slow it was anyways.
> 
> *11:12*- arrive at *Eric and Ariel's* line. Three groups in front of us. It is at the cartographers. Apparently the wind was blowing in the wrong direction and getting Ariel wet. She didn't want to turn into a mermaid and they had moved. A break for Ariel and Eric is announced. A fifteen minute break, not a switch off like the other characters. We make a comment about how long that is and the CM says that is nothing compared to the hour and a half break earlier. We hope to get through before the break; no one is behind us. But no, they leave at promptly 11:15. Eric is very quiet. Are we sure he is a talking character? Ariel recommends I have seaweed cake next for my birthday. They kindly posed for a photo alone at my moms request.
> 
> *11:15*- We walk over to get the *skeleton shot*. Done at 11:20.
> 
> *11:21*- Return to *Ariel and Eric*. Nobody is there except the two people who were in front of us when we left. A few minutes later a line starts forming. They return at 11:32. We finish a few minutes later. We stop in Pinocchio for candy and then go to the *HM* to watch the ghosts.
> 
> *11:45*- We arrive and no one is there. We tell the CM we were told they would be there until midnight and ask if they're coming back. He looks at the time and assures us they are. We wait around for a few minutes and no one shows up. We doubt they would come out at this point for so little time, so we leave slightly disappointed. We wait five minutes for a magic shot on Main Street. I really want a headless horseman shot, but all the lines look to be fifteen minutes long so we leave. We take the ferryboat and have no wait to catch a tram, though a monorail arrives and the line behind us extends past the rails. Getting out of the parking lot is a nightmare. It turned out there was terrible wreck by the gas station, with only one lane open for a short space. It cleared up after that.
> 
> I really wish my work schedule had allowed me to attend one of the slow parties right after the hurricane. It was a lot of fun, but it is frustrating to have such long lines for party exclusive things. Who wants to wait more than twenty minutes for anything during a five hour event? You won't get much done if you do. We observed a very long line for the popcorn bucket in Liberty Square at 7:30.
> 
> Monday we went to Epcot. Just before 4:30 we were walking over the bridge near the International Gateway and who do we see waaay down there close to the park entrance? Ariel and Eric. New friends that were practicing for the parties perhaps? There was a short line.


That's sad about the cadaver dans-we have really enjoyed them in the past. Last year hey sang grim grinning ghouls (haunted mansion song) and cruelly de vil in addition to Boo To You-disappointed to hear they weren't singing themed songs this year


----------



## la79al

Can someone clarify for me which rides and attractions are closed during the party? I want to make sure we hit as many of them as we can before since we aren't doing any actual park days. It's just about killing me to not be able to get our FPs yet but it's supposed to rain both nights that we are going to be in florida so I'm waiting a few more days to hopefully pick the less rainy one.


----------



## mesaboy2

la79al said:


> Can someone clarify for me which rides and attractions are closed during the party? I want to make sure we hit as many of them as we can before since we aren't doing any actual park days. It's just about killing me to not be able to get our FPs yet but *it's supposed to rain both nights that we are going to be in florida so I'm waiting a few more days to hopefully pick the less rainy one*.



I encourage you not to put much stock in weather forecasts more than a day out.


----------



## brnrss34

I know it’s been asked and said but where is Moana meeting? I know I should get there now. Thx


----------



## wehrengrizz

Mommy2Corinne said:


> Ready for our parties! Hubs is even being a good sport about the whole "hot as heck" tux jacket.
> 
> View attachment 272518 View attachment 272519 View attachment 272520 View attachment 272521



  LOVE LOVE LOVE! So great!! Have a blast!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

monique5 said:


> KtP's Character Locator is spot on and has all of the characters and locations for MNSSHP. With that being said, see Post #1, characters are listed. Happy Planning.


Ok ty


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

brnrss34 said:


> I know it’s been asked and said but where is Moana meeting? I know I should get there now. Thx



Over near the Swiss Family Treehouse and Jungle Cruise in Adventureland.


----------



## brnrss34

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Over near the Swiss Family Treehouse and Jungle Cruise in Adventureland.


 Thx


----------



## anricat

la79al said:


> Can someone clarify for me which rides and attractions are closed during the party? I want to make sure we hit as many of them as we can before since we aren't doing any actual park days. It's just about killing me to not be able to get our FPs yet but it's supposed to rain both nights that we are going to be in florida so I'm waiting a few more days to hopefully pick the less rainy one.



The open attractions are on Disney's website on the page for the party https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...alloween-party/#/drawer=drawerOpenAttractions


----------



## camnhan

Goofy'sPal said:


> Im going to MNSSHP on Sept 29 and Oct 1
> Excited but freaking out at same time.
> Pirate Kenny helped some but not a lot of info of what characters will be out this year.  Heard of a lot of new characters that werent there 2 yrs ago.  Hoping to come up with a plan of which I want to see.
> MNSSHP is alot of fun but so much going on
> I love trick o treating, the parade, fireworks, food.
> Cant wait
> Anyone else going those nights?


We will be there Friday the 29th


----------



## Mollymovacca

I was not expecting tonight's party to sell out! We Now have had both our parties sell out (went the 24th)!! Oh well we did almost everything we wanted at the first and got a late start to tonight! Probably won't be on maybe phone much but I'll post a pic later of our costumes from Sunday!


----------



## monique5

la79al said:


> Can someone clarify for me which rides and attractions are closed during the party? I want to make sure we hit as many of them as we can before since we aren't doing any actual park days. It's just about killing me to not be able to get our FPs yet but it's supposed to rain both nights that we are going to be in florida so I'm waiting a few more days to hopefully pick the less rainy one.



See Post #1


----------



## magyargirl

We have 5:10pm reservations for The Wave before mnsshp and were planning on arriving in costume. Is that gonna be a problem? We dont wanna stick out like sore thumbs but we wers planning to walk to MK after.

Also, we are renting a minivan and plan to drive to CR for The Wave reservation. Can we leave our vehicle there until we are done with the party? If not, we maybhage to figure out alternative transpo other than disney buses. I dont really wanna wait a long time fter midnight to get back to our resort.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Texans_loyal said:


> Hey y'all! just got back from our trip today and definitely feeling the Disney blues.
> 
> we attended  2 MNSSHP. (the 22nd and sold out night 24th)
> 
> even thought the 22 wasn't sold out, it still felt crowded. Most rides were walk ons both nights. we waited 20 min for seven dwarfs on the 24th during fireworks and Peter pan was 15 minutes. was able to use FPs both nights before the party started. We only met goofy and his wait was 20 min on the 24th.
> 
> Had dinner reservations at BOG on the 22nd. it was ok, i would do a QS next time. not worth missing out on party time.



I was there on the 22nd too and also thought it was quite crowded.  Loved the short lines for the rides though and the Hocus Pocus show was fantastic!


----------



## Kindermouse

only hope said:


> We head over to Frontierland to watch the *7:15* *Cadaver Dans* performance, which ought to be called Cowboy Cadaver Dans. I go to the spot marked on the app in front of the Trading Post, which turns out to be wrong. It was further down, in front of the last building before you hit the gap before Country Bears. I dash over there and about five minutes in after people leave, manage to get a front row standing spot. They were great, but the only Halloween song was the Boo to You song. I was really hoping for the HM song or something from Nightmare. This is a Halloween party after all. They finish at 7:30. I think it is much better at Disneyland, which I've managed to go to once- better costumes, better staging, better song choices, no cowboy jokes. If you've seen the Disneyland version, you may be a bit disappointed.



Good to know-Those are the Cadaver Dans I am used to. Now this gets an asterisk next to it on my plans (a do if you have time but don't sweat it if you dont)


----------



## kennythepirate

monique5 said:


> KtP's Character Locator is spot on and has all of the characters and locations for MNSSHP. With that being said, see Post #1, characters are listed. Happy Planning.



Glad to hear that it was a helpful resource for you!


----------



## Cluelyss

magyargirl said:


> We have 5:10pm reservations for The Wave before mnsshp and were planning on arriving in costume. Is that gonna be a problem? We dont wanna stick out like sore thumbs but we wers planning to walk to MK after.
> 
> Also, we are renting a minivan and plan to drive to CR for The Wave reservation. Can we leave our vehicle there until we are done with the party? If not, we maybhage to figure out alternative transpo other than disney buses. I dont really wanna wait a long time fter midnight to get back to our resort.


You can pay to valet at CR and leave your vehicle as long as you like. Otherwise you are limited to 3 hours with an ADR. And the monorail resorts DO check and ticket (or tow!)


----------



## Goofy'sPal

camnhan said:


> We will be there Friday the 29th


Cool.  Im excited
I went twice in 2015 and ready to go again.  U ever been?


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Just looked at the WDW and if u click the character icons it tells u where each will be during MNSSHP.  Looks very helpful.
Going Friday and Sunday if anyone wants to say hi.
How hard is it to get a Party exclusive shirt?  Anyone know the price?
Cant wait, one more day of work then off to WDW.
Anyone care to know my party day plans let me know


----------



## texnmickey

Anyone at tonight's sold out party?  Was checking the wait times on MDE app and it doesn't look bad. Going next Tuesday and hopefully crowds will be great.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hope Friday and Sunday arent sell outs


----------



## Tinkerbell8956

texnmickey said:


> Anyone at tonight's sold out party?  Was checking the wait times on MDE app and it doesn't look bad. Going next Tuesday and hopefully crowds will be great.


We were there. It didn't seem that crowded. Long waits for characters, but that seems to happen every night. It really didn't seem that crowded, but we avoided Main Street, so that might have been bad.


----------



## Gophers

Was there tonight much more crowded for the Halloween party then the park earlier in the day.  Did get our pictures with the seven drawfs and  Cruella Deville.  The temperatures are through the ceiling though wasn't expecting 94° Still had a lot of fun and going again on Friday night


----------



## jenhelgren

CJK said:


> Went to the party last night, but I may not be a great person to ask since we don't do character meet & greets or magic shots! Park was definitely crowded until the fireworks, but not unmanageable. After the fireworks, the park really emptied out. Definitely save your trick or treating until 11pm. We trick or treated for 30 minutes in Storybook Circus and filled 4 bags no problem (between 2 people). We walked right up to the 12am Hocus Pocus show and got a great viewing location. When it was busy from 7pm to 8pm, we enjoyed the Cadaver Dans and the Haunted Mansion story tellers. We walked around to see the characters (i.e. Jack & Sally and 7 Dwarfs) and got some great pics of them, but didn't line up to meet them. Just seeing them is enough for us. Ride lines were very light. We watched the first parade in Frontierland, and then walked to the grassy area in front of Casey's for the fireworks and found a great location just 20 minutes before the show. It did feel crowded for the first 3hrs of the party, but totally manageable with a plan.



What time did you get your parade spot in Frontierland and were you front row? We like to watch somewhere near Diamond Horseshoe and hope that 30-40 mins early will be enough! I also planned on walking over near Casey's for fireworks after the parade. What path did you take and do you have any crowd advice or wish you would have done it differently?


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

That was a fun night! We've been up since 7:30am though and are just getting to bed at 1:30am! So I'll talk about my experience as a person who wasn't interested in character meet and greets in the LATER morning. 

I'll also put a few pics up of our costumes!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I've attended MNSSHP every year since 2013 and I can't wait to go again this year! We're attending October 26 and have a hefty plan but I'm 95% positive we can get it all done. We're APs so we'll be in the park all day.

Here's our schedule:

*1:45* ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern

Depending on what time it is/wait times/FP+ availability: Ride Haunted Mansion 

*3:30/3:45* I will line up for Jack and Sally, DBF to nearest wristband station for wristband (what seems closer Tortuga Tavern or Philharmagic?)

He returns to stand in line and I’m off to get my wristband then get in line at Liberty riverboat popcorn stand for Oogie boogie bucket

Hopefully done with Jack and Sally by 5:15

*5:15* Head to Storybook Circus to line up for 7 dwarves. Not sure where we’ll be in line since I’m sure the line will have formed by the time we get there. Alternate shopping at Big Top Souvenirs for party merchandise. 

Hopefully (fingers crossed) done with Dwarves by 6:30?

*6:30* Line up for Cruella 

Depending on what time we’re done with Cruella, head to either Cadavar Dans or HM for the Madams/magic shots. If we do HM first, we will head over to Cadavar Dans after. 

Trick or Treat on our way to Ariel and Prince Eric to hopefully be arriving early for their *8:50 *set. 

*9:15* Make way to Main Street , trick or treat on way to get Magic shots then find a spot for Hallowishes 
Random question that I've never looked into before. Does the bypass stay open through the whole party? We'll miss it since we'll be in the park already and I'd like to do it if possible.

*10:30* meet Mickey if wait time is short or just find spot for Boo-to-You (I’m sure we could use some extra sitting at this point)

*11:15* Watch Boo-to-you on Main Street

After parade, walk very briskly to Tomorrowland to see if meeting Lotso is an option (we did this for MVCMP with Nick and Judy and it worked!)

*12am:* Again walk briskly to Main Street for Hocus Pocus show

Afterwards, back to resort to collapse in exhaustion!


----------



## Sparkly

We had fun at our first ever halloween party! Dis meet was really fun and we even got to meet the seven dwarfs 15 mins before party end! (Only other character we got to meet was Lotso though)

We got a really good spot for the parade and fireworks and also got tons of candy.

I wanna do it again next year for sure!

(Oh, and boo to you and you and you has been stuck in my head since last night.)


----------



## Jays2013

jenhelgren said:


> What time did you get your parade spot in Frontierland and were you front row? We like to watch somewhere near Diamond Horseshoe and hope that 30-40 mins early will be enough! I also planned on walking over near Casey's for fireworks after the parade. What path did you take and do you have any crowd advice or wish you would have done it differently?



We're planning on the same thing on a night that will certainly be sold out, so also curious!


----------



## camnhan

Goofy'sPal said:


> Cool.  Im excited
> I went twice in 2015 and ready to go again.  U ever been?


Nope
First party and it is our DS birthday that day so we are super stoked (ok I am stoked..everyone else is along for the ride)
Can’t wait!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sparkly said:


> We had fun at our first ever halloween party! Dis meet was really fun and we even got to meet the seven dwarfs 15 mins before party end! (Only other character we got to meet was Lotso though)
> 
> We got a really good spot for the parade and fireworks and also got tons of candy.
> 
> I wanna do it again next year for sure!
> 
> (Oh, and boo to you and you and you has been stuck in my head since last night.)



That song is really the devil. Be ready for it to pop into your head randomly for many Halloween seasons to come.


----------



## tchris4

Probably has been asked/answered - where are good places to watch parade and fireworks. We have a 3 year old and 1 year old (who I suspect may be asleep, since she goes to bed around 7 central time). Thanks!


----------



## Texans_loyal

I forgot to mention that we had front row seats on main street in front of the confectionery for the second boo to you on a sold out night! don't let "sold out" steer you away. yes, it's crowded but it's manageable. 

The buses on the other hand are terrible, we waiting an hour and a half for a POP bus. you read that right. we left right after the second parade. Grab an Uber and call it a day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tchris4 said:


> Probably has been asked/answered - where are good places to watch parade and fireworks. We have a 3 year old and 1 year old (who I suspect may be asleep, since she goes to bed around 7 central time). Thanks!



Frontierland has a somewhat spookier atmosphere since there are trees and it is a bit darker. Some people prefer Main Street. If you want Main Street try to sidewalk in front of the train station, it can oftentimes stay clear longer than the rest of the parade path. I sometimes like to watch the parade in Frontierland near Splash where it starts so then I can move on while everyone else is still watching the parade.

Fireworks a good place is the grassy, fenced in area in front of Casey's. The opposite fenced in grass is reserved for dessert party patrons, but in front of Casey's is open to all. It is usually empty enough to sit and spread out while you are waiting.


----------



## missangelalexis

I saw on Instagram someone bought the mystery pin blind boxes at yesterday's party! Can anyone confirm that they are back to selling them??


----------



## michelle3

Texans_loyal said:


> Hey y'all! just got back from our trip today and definitely feeling the Disney blues.
> 
> we attended  2 MNSSHP. (the 22nd and sold out night 24th)
> 
> even thought the 22 wasn't sold out, it still felt crowded. Most rides were walk ons both nights. we waited 20 min for seven dwarfs on the 24th during fireworks and Peter pan was 15 minutes. was able to use FPs both nights before the party started. We only met goofy and his wait was 20 min on the 24th.
> 
> Had dinner reservations at BOG on the 22nd. it was ok, i would do a QS next time. not worth missing out on party time.




Did Beast appear at BOG while you were there? i have a reservation during a party, but dont want to keep it if he isnt going to be there. Daughter's bday and all she wants to do is see Beast! LOL


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

What time is the pumpkin cheesecake at gaston's start being sold?  Was hoping to catch it before 7pm.


----------



## ThornXBL

Had fun at our first ever MNSSHP on 9/19!

Me and my gf went as Brer Rabbit and Judy Hopps:



>




Loved the parade, Hallo-Wishes, everything...

Well, except for one thing...



>


----------



## Texans_loyal

michelle3 said:


> Did Beast appear at BOG while you were there? i have a reservation during a party, but dont want to keep it if he isnt going to be there. Daughter's bday and all she wants to do is see Beast! LOL




he is there but it was a 30 min wait to meet him. and you can only meet him when you're done with your meal.


----------



## Texans_loyal

prettypatchesmsu said:


> What time is the pumpkin cheesecake at gaston's start being sold?  Was hoping to catch it before 7pm.




I found the pumpkin cheesecake at Starbucks and BOG  no need to go all the way to Gaston's.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Texans_loyal said:


> I found the pumpkin cheesecake at Starbucks and BOG  no need to go all the way to Gaston's.


Nice!!!!  Were you able to buy it before 7pm?


----------



## Texans_loyal

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Nice!!!!  Were you able to buy it before 7pm?



AT BOG, yes. not sure about starbucks but it looked like it was there all day.


----------



## FSU Girl

For the character pictures, will they still take a picture with your phone like they do normally? I'm not buying the memory maker and would like some pictures without water marks all over them.


----------



## mesaboy2

FSU Girl said:


> For the character pictures, *will they still take a picture with your phone* like they do normally? I'm not buying the memory maker and would like some pictures without water marks all over them.



Yes.


----------



## autismmom1

CMNJ said:


> Based on the past few years that we have been going it is Sun, Tues, Thurs, and Friday nights generally in Oct. however Columbus Day weekend they move the Sunday party to Monday since most people/schools have Columbus Day off. As far as the week of Halloween goes it depends what night halloween falls on I think.



Is it just me, or is moving the party from Sunday to Monday because of Columbus Day, flawed logic?  Seems to me, it would make more sense to KEEP the party on a Sunday, since most people could sleep in on Monday, their day off, after having been at a party until 12am...or use Monday to travel back home, because they won't have Tuesday off.  It doesn't make any sense to me, unless people decide to take the whole week off because they get Monday off anyway.  Maybe I'm just not privy to the Disney Powers-That-Be thought processes...


----------



## Goofy'sPal

FSU Girl said:


> For the character pictures, will they still take a picture with your phone like they do normally? I'm not buying the memory maker and would like some pictures without water marks all over them.


Yes I went 2 yrs ago and cast members were happy to take pics with my phone.
I will be going back to MNSSHP this year on Sept 29 and Oct 1


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That song is really the devil. Be ready for it to pop into your head randomly for many Halloween seasons to come.


Or on a random Tuesday in July.....


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> Or on a random Tuesday in July.....



Oh yes.


----------



## only hope

autismmom1 said:


> Is it just me, or is moving the party from Sunday to Monday because of Columbus Day, flawed logic?  Seems to me, it would make more sense to KEEP the party on a Sunday, since most people could sleep in on Monday, their day off, after having been at a party until 12am...or use Monday to travel back home, because they won't have Tuesday off.  It doesn't make any sense to me, unless people decide to take the whole week off because they get Monday off anyway.  Maybe I'm just not privy to the Disney Powers-That-Be thought processes...



I thought the same thing at first. Then I realized Sunday will likely be a very busy day because of the holiday, especially with the locals. Whether the party is held Sunday or Monday, many tickets will be sold. But park attendance in general is bound to be higher Sunday since many have Monday off. My guess is it would be more profitable to keep MK open to everyone on Sunday night and move the party to Monday.


----------



## la79al

Does anyone know if any of the places to get the popcorn buckets take gift cards or reward cards?  I just found out those are my options for spending money and the popcorn bucket was really the only thing I planned on getting.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

So excited
Going to Airport in 4hrs and cant wait
MNSSHP on Sept 29 Oct 1
Anyone want to say hi?
Home for next few hrs


----------



## grumpy28

missangelalexis said:


> I saw on Instagram someone bought the mystery pin blind boxes at yesterday's party! Can anyone confirm that they are back to selling them??



Yes, I bought them last week.


----------



## grumpy28

lvcourtneyy said:


> I've attended MNSSHP every year since 2013 and I can't wait to go again this year! We're attending October 26 and have a hefty plan but I'm 95% positive we can get it all done. We're APs so we'll be in the park all day.
> 
> Here's our schedule:
> 
> *1:45* ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern
> 
> Depending on what time it is/wait times/FP+ availability: Ride Haunted Mansion
> 
> *3:30/3:45* I will line up for Jack and Sally, DBF to nearest wristband station for wristband (what seems closer Tortuga Tavern or Philharmagic?)
> 
> He returns to stand in line and I’m off to get my wristband then get in line at Liberty riverboat popcorn stand for Oogie boogie bucket
> 
> Hopefully done with Jack and Sally by 5:15
> 
> *5:15* Head to Storybook Circus to line up for 7 dwarves. Not sure where we’ll be in line since I’m sure the line will have formed by the time we get there. Alternate shopping at Big Top Souvenirs for party merchandise.
> 
> Hopefully (fingers crossed) done with Dwarves by 6:30?
> 
> *6:30* Line up for Cruella
> 
> Depending on what time we’re done with Cruella, head to either Cadavar Dans or HM for the Madams/magic shots. If we do HM first, we will head over to Cadavar Dans after.
> 
> Trick or Treat on our way to Ariel and Prince Eric to hopefully be arriving early for their *8:50 *set.
> 
> *9:15* Make way to Main Street , trick or treat on way to get Magic shots then find a spot for Hallowishes
> Random question that I've never looked into before. Does the bypass stay open through the whole party? We'll miss it since we'll be in the park already and I'd like to do it if possible.
> 
> *10:30* meet Mickey if wait time is short or just find spot for Boo-to-You (I’m sure we could use some extra sitting at this point)
> 
> *11:15* Watch Boo-to-you on Main Street
> 
> After parade, walk very briskly to Tomorrowland to see if meeting Lotso is an option (we did this for MVCMP with Nick and Judy and it worked!)
> 
> *12am:* Again walk briskly to Main Street for Hocus Pocus show
> 
> Afterwards, back to resort to collapse in exhaustion!



Oogie boogie bucket is not for sale before 7. At least the 2 parties I attended last week this was the case.


----------



## dSp12

My husband and I are headed down Sunday and will be at the Friday night party! We can't wait!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Leaving soon for my 3rd solo WDW vacation and 6th overall.
Cant wait
MNSSHP Sept 29 and Oct 1


----------



## texnmickey

la79al said:


> Does anyone know if any of the places to get the popcorn buckets take gift cards or reward cards?  I just found out those are my options for spending money and the popcorn bucket was really the only thing I planned on getting.


They did 2 years ago. I purchased the dumbo one. They also let me buy it in the plastic and just gave me a box of popcorn b/c I did not want to carry a greasy bucket around and all I wanted was the bucket.


----------



## sherlockmiles

texnmickey said:


> They did 2 years ago. I purchased the dumbo one. They also let me buy it in the plastic and just gave me a box of popcorn b/c I did not want to carry a greasy bucket around and all I wanted was the bucket.



That's what we did - except we never got the popcorn!!  We asked for them not to unwrap the buckets, and assumed the popcorn was inside already...and the CM never offerred us boxes of popcorn.  Didn't realize until we were home.  Was NOT happy!!


----------



## FSU Girl

Goofy'sPal said:


> Yes I went 2 yrs ago and cast members were happy to take pics with my phone.
> I will be going back to MNSSHP this year on Sept 29 and Oct 1


I'll be there also on September 29. I'm excited it'll be my first time going. My main objective is taking a picture with the seven dwarfs


----------



## SharonEM

I have the option of going to a party either Friday October 6th or Monday October 9th. I'll have a 7 yo with me. Which would you choose?


----------



## Pat Gaik

Getting really excited for our party tomorrow night! Packed our costumes into a carry-on in case our luggage is delayed. Does anyone have experience traveling with a glue gun in a carry on bag? Hoping it doesn't cause a problem at security - thought about mentioning it before they scan bag - it's in an outer pocket. Bringing it along in case our Tweedle hat flags need repair before the party.


----------



## kyomagi

well.  We did something we have never done before.  My wife and I decided yesterday to fly out tomorrow for the MNSSHP tomorrow night and fly back saturday

So Get there at 1130 am, rest, go to the party at 4 and fly back saturday night.  

Spirit round trip tickets were going for $39 per person.  It was so low that our friend who has never been to Dis is coming too!  I am still going to go in dec for the christmas party, but i was a little down that we were not going for halloween haha


----------



## mesaboy2

kyomagi said:


> well.  We did something we have never done before.  My wife and I decided yesterday to fly out tomorrow for the MNSSHP tomorrow night and fly back saturday
> 
> So Get there at 1130 am, rest, go to the party at 4 and fly back saturday night.
> 
> *Spirit round trip tickets were going for $39 per person.*  It was so low that our friend who has never been to Dis is coming too!  I am still going to go in dec for the christmas party, but i was a little down that we were not going for halloween haha



Wow.  I don't know what it says when airfare can be found for less than half the price of a party ticket, but it says something.


----------



## kyomagi

mesaboy2 said:


> Wow.  I don't know what it says when airfare can be found for less than half the price of a party ticket, but it says something.



probably could not sell those seats and they need to fill that flight.  I usually fly spirit down anyway.


----------



## sherlockmiles

SharonEM said:


> I have the option of going to a party either Friday October 6th or Monday October 9th. I'll have a 7 yo with me. Which would you choose?



Monday - oct 9


----------



## sherlockmiles

mesaboy2 said:


> Wow.  I don't know what it says when airfare can be found for less than half the price of a party ticket, but it says something.



**GREEN MONSTER OF JEALOUSLY**

have some candy corn ice cream for me!!


----------



## SharonEM

sherlockmiles said:


> Monday - oct 9



Would you expect it to be not as busy on Monday even though it's Columbus Day?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Correct - however that's just my opinion/feeling/sense/thought.
Most people have to work on 10/10.


----------



## la79al

SharonEM said:


> Would you expect it to be not as busy on Monday even though it's Columbus Day?


I would think Monday would be less crowded because kids have to be at school on Tuesday.  At the locals might skip it.


----------



## la79al

Can anyone tell me where the Main Street bypass ends?  We want to go that way but I feel like all the FP we want are on the other side of the park.  Trying to avoid the rushed feeling this time around.


----------



## SharonEM

sherlockmiles said:


> Correct - however that's just my opinion/feeling/sense/thought.
> Most people have to work on 10/10.



I thought about that too. I'm leaning toward 10/9...it's the last day of our trip and it would be a nice conclusion to a short stay, I think. I suspect both parties will be busy, so maybe I'm splitting hairs at this point.  Thank you for the reply.


----------



## mickey1968

kyomagi said:


> well.  We did something we have never done before.  My wife and I decided yesterday to fly out tomorrow for the MNSSHP tomorrow night and fly back saturday
> 
> So Get there at 1130 am, rest, go to the party at 4 and fly back saturday night.
> 
> Spirit round trip tickets were going for $39 per person.  It was so low that our friend who has never been to Dis is coming too!  I am still going to go in dec for the christmas party, but i was a little down that we were not going for halloween haha



That is awesome!!


----------



## mickey1968

la79al said:


> Can anyone tell me where the Main Street bypass ends?  We want to go that way but I feel like all the FP we want are on the other side of the park.  Trying to avoid the rushed feeling this time around.


The bypass comes out between the Tomorrowland Terrace and the Plaza Restaurant.


----------



## avic77

So if Sunday's party is a sell out could I ask to move to Thursday and pay the difference? 
We had to move because of Irma and I didnt really get a chance to sort my plans out, I called they said XYZ is available for your promo/room/resort. I accepted. Then they sent me to Tickets and tickets said party date X is available. 
Now 3 days till party and Im thinking I should have asked for Thursday.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

avic77 said:


> So if Sunday's party is a sell out could I ask to move to Thursday and pay the difference?
> We had to move because of Irma and I didnt really get a chance to sort my plans out, I called they said XYZ is available for your promo/room/resort. I accepted. Then they sent me to Tickets and tickets said party date X is available.
> Now 3 days till party and Im thinking I should have asked for Thursday.



It doesn't hurt to try. Just call and explain your situation and see what they can do. I probably wouldn't mention that Sunday is sold out, I would just say that now you have your plans smoothed out and Sunday doesn't work.

If the CM says no, it certainly doesn't hurt to call and try a different CM.

The tickets are supposed to be nonrefundable, but I have been able to get refunds on several occasions.


----------



## ArielRae

kyomagi said:


> well.  We did something we have never done before.  My wife and I decided yesterday to fly out tomorrow for the MNSSHP tomorrow night and fly back saturday
> 
> So Get there at 1130 am, rest, go to the party at 4 and fly back saturday night.
> 
> Spirit round trip tickets were going for $39 per person.  It was so low that our friend who has never been to Dis is coming too!  I am still going to go in dec for the christmas party, but i was a little down that we were not going for halloween haha



We are doing the same thing this year. We got a good price on airfare thru Frontier airlines. We will be flying in early Oct 10th going to the party that night then flying home the next day Oct 11th about Noon. This will be our first time to MNSSHP.


----------



## lovingeire

Pat Gaik said:


> Getting really excited for our party tomorrow night! Packed our costumes into a carry-on in case our luggage is delayed. Does anyone have experience traveling with a glue gun in a carry on bag? Hoping it doesn't cause a problem at security - thought about mentioning it before they scan bag - it's in an outer pocket. Bringing it along in case our Tweedle hat flags need repair before the party.



I've flown with one before, but in my checked bag.  I packed it in case my running costumes needed attention after travel.  I didn't personally have any issues.  I don't see why it would matter, but then again, who knows!


----------



## camnhan

Here now
Can’t wait for party tomorrow night!!! Can someone remind me where oogie boogie buckets can be found? And anyone down here now have any luck with rose gold ears??


----------



## autismmom1

only hope said:


> I thought the same thing at first. Then I realized Sunday will likely be a very busy day because of the holiday, especially with the locals. Whether the party is held Sunday or Monday, many tickets will be sold. But park attendance in general is bound to be higher Sunday since many have Monday off. My guess is it would be more profitable to keep MK open to everyone on Sunday night and move the party to Monday.



Now I feel like an idiot!  I swear, that thought never crossed my mind, thank you...makes total sense!


----------



## kydisneyfans

sherlockmiles said:


> Monday - oct 9



Same dilemma. 
We have chosen Oct 6.
Long term trend maps are showing activity in the tropics that weekend. If it's nasty on the 6th, we can move it to the 9th. If it's nasty on the 9th, we don't get to go at all. 
Take it for what it's worth, but the crowd calendars are expecting a busier party on the 9th also. 
Thinking Friday will be busier for food and wine, and not as busy for the halloween party. There will be plenty of folks for both.


----------



## Disney & ME

So who will be at MNSSHP on Friday October 13? Its hard to keep track of everyone. 

My last thought is to Disney bound Mickey and Minnie but I found a great Ursula outfit today. I am torn between being comfortable and having a cool costume. Everyone at work thinks I  should recreate my Cruella costume from a few years ago because last years Edward Scissorhands would not be allowed in the parks!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

grumpy28 said:


> Oogie boogie bucket is not for sale before 7. At least the 2 parties I attended last week this was the case.


 
Womp that throws a wrench in the plans


----------



## s3058

Does this sound ok to you guys? Never been to WDW and sadly the party is our only time this trip

4pm - 4.30pm - enter park
4.30pm - BTM fastpass
5pm - MNSSHP Merch
5.30pm - HM fastpass
6pm - Gastons tavern
7pm - Oogie Boogie bucket and ride something
7.45pm - Head to get space for Hocus Pocus show
8.40pm - Rides and TOT
10.45PM - Head to get space for parade (in Frontierland)
12pm - Maybe see HP show again depending how tired we are

I'll be there the 10/9 and its adults only. HP show and rides are our priority.

Also at that time would the emporium or bts be better for the party merch? It's only t-shirts and pins we want and afaik both have them.


----------



## mizlizstl

Hi all, this thread is always one of my favorites to help me add to my excitement for the party. I'll be attending 10/26 and am working on a Dani Denison (from Hocus Pocus) costume. Everyone's costumes are always one of my favorite parts of the party. Anyone else going on the 26th?


----------



## IrishNYC

We attended the 9/22 party and had a great time! It was our first MNSSHP, and would love to do it again!



heidijanesmith said:


> I was there on the 22nd too and also thought it was quite crowded.  Loved the short lines for the rides though and the Hocus Pocus show was fantastic!



We didn't think it was that crowded. It was certainly less crowded than AK was on Sunday!



tchris4 said:


> Probably has been asked/answered - where are good places to watch parade and fireworks. We have a 3 year old and 1 year old (who I suspect may be asleep, since she goes to bed around 7 central time). Thanks!



We watched from right across from Crystal Palace. Not a straight on view, but perfect for us. We could see all the castle projections, and all the fireworks. There was no one there - it was our family of 3, a couple next to us, and that was really it.



grumpy28 said:


> Oogie boogie bucket is not for sale before 7. At least the 2 parties I attended last week this was the case.



We had to wait on line for 7, but we only waited about 20 minutes, and were about 20th in line.



la79al said:


> Can anyone tell me where the Main Street bypass ends?  We want to go that way but I feel like all the FP we want are on the other side of the park.  Trying to avoid the rushed feeling this time around.



We walked through the bypass then had FPs at 7DMT, Thunder Mountain, and Pirates, we didn't feel rushed at all.



camnhan said:


> Here now
> Can’t wait for party tomorrow night!!! Can someone remind me where oogie boogie buckets can be found? And anyone down here now have any luck with rose gold ears??



Doh! I missed what date this was asked, so I'll answer for others in case you already went. We got on line at 6:40 at the popcorn stand right at the right of the castle.







lvcourtneyy said:


> Womp that throws a wrench in the plans


They were very strict about not selling before 7, but we didn't wait long, and someone checked our bands while we waited, so we didn't have to show them at the counter.

Here we are in our costumes, unfortunately with the sun directly in our eyes.


----------



## sonocruiser

mizlizstl said:


> Hi all, this thread is always one of my favorites to help me add to my excitement for the party. I'll be attending 10/26 and am working on a Dani Denison (from Hocus Pocus) costume. Everyone's costumes are always one of my favorite parts of the party. Anyone else going on the 26th?



I am!! DH and DS. Celebrating his 7th birthday He has his heart set on being Master Wu from Ninjago. So I am making his costume.


----------



## camnhan

It’s raining   with no signs of letting up.
If they don’t do any parades, shows or fireworks can we get a refund or chance to go another night (although our other option would be Sunday and there is even more rain predicted)
That is the only thing DS will do so the party may potentially be a bust for us
Am so sad!!!!


----------



## Disneymom1126

s3058 said:


> Does this sound ok to you guys? Never been to WDW and sadly the party is our only time this trip
> 
> 4pm - 4.30pm - enter park
> 4.30pm - BTM fastpass
> 5pm - MNSSHP Merch
> 5.30pm - HM fastpass
> 6pm - Gastons tavern
> 7pm - Oogie Boogie bucket and ride something
> 7.45pm - Head to get space for Hocus Pocus show
> 8.40pm - Rides and TOT
> 10.45PM - Head to get space for parade (in Frontierland)
> 12pm - Maybe see HP show again depending how tired we are
> 
> I'll be there the 10/9 and its adults only. HP show and rides are our priority.
> 
> Also at that time would the emporium or bts be better for the party merch? It's only t-shirts and pins we want and afaik both have them.



I think this looks like a pretty good plan! The one thing that looks like a little bit of extra back and forth is the time between 4:30 and 5:30. Depending on the time window of your BTM FP, I'm wondering if you may want to do the Merchandise shopping when you first walk in (since you'll be walking past the Emporium)...then you are basically just making a walking path from BTM to HM to Gaston's - saves you walking back and forth or out of the way to shop for merchandise. The other thing to do would be to wait to shop form merchandise until after Gaston's since that is close to the BTS.  I hope you enjoy the party!!


----------



## mesaboy2

camnhan said:


> It’s raining   with no signs of letting up.
> If they don’t do any parades, shows or fireworks can we get a refund or chance to go another night (although our other option would be Sunday and there is even more rain predicted)
> That is the only thing DS will do so the party may potentially be a bust for us
> Am so sad!!!!



If things are canceled, you can go to Guest Relations and plead your case.  They are often accommodating.


----------



## Pat Gaik

Here we are before the rain.


----------



## Pat Gaik

Here we are before the rain.


----------



## sherlockmiles

You 


Pat Gaik said:


> Here we are before the rain.


guys look awesome - LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## lindsayjs

Pat Gaik said:


> Here we are before the rain. View attachment 273559


Great costumes! Enjoy your night!


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Hi all! Heading to next Thursday's party. Need to decide to drop the dessert party or not. I did it in August, but not for mnsshp. We won't eat a ton, but not having to spend time staking out a fireworks spot sure was nice. Thoughts? There are 5 of us, one is a toddler. Think cost was $188.


----------



## Cayaco

So, I keep reading conflicting reports..

Does the "Candy Corn" ice cream actually taste like candy corn or is it indeed just orange dyed plain vanilla soft serve?


----------



## Pat Gaik

Well the rain and damp was too much for us. And I fear it’s going to be all weekend. But Guest Services gave us a “do over” on the party for Tuesday night! (Fingers crossed!)


----------



## Kindermouse

Cayaco said:


> So, I keep reading conflicting reports..
> 
> Does the "Candy Corn" ice cream actually taste like candy corn or is it indeed just orange dyed plain vanilla soft serve?



I have not eaten it myself but I heard that doesnt have much of a candy corn flavor-more like vanilla.


----------



## Kindermouse

Pat Gaik said:


> Well the rain and damp was too much for us. And I fear it’s going to be all weekend. But Guest Services gave us a “do over” on the party for Tuesday night! (Fingers crossed!)



I may see you there-but fair warning-Tuesdays Party looks like it will have T-storms too. . I think I might be waiting to buy my tickets until Monday when the weather forecast gets a bit more accurate. I left both Thursday and Tuesday nights unplanned so I can go for which ever night will have the better weather. Now fingers crossed that they dont sell out on me


----------



## anthomas213

Can anyone tell me how early I can get my wristband if I am already in MK? Do they give them out before 4? If not, can my wife get in line for Jack without her bracelet while I get a bracelet and then us switch?

Also, which popcorn stands have Oogie? Do they go on sale before 7 ever?


----------



## Lynne G

Squeal, party in 2 days.  Have to remember to pack my Halloween shirt.  Nothing like a 4am wake on party day.  Have to start with a party!


----------



## IrishNYC

anthomas213 said:


> Can anyone tell me how early I can get my wristband if I am already in MK? Do they give them out before 4? If not, can my wife get in line for Jack without her bracelet while I get a bracelet and then us switch?
> 
> Also, which popcorn stands have Oogie? Do they go on sale before 7 ever?


You can get your wristband at 4, possibly a few minutes before. 

I know the one in the hub had Oogie, one in Tomorrowland, and one in Liberty Square. None sold before 7 that I saw the night we were there.


----------



## s3058

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned here but I saw on another forum that they've released a hocus pocus shirt? Did anybody at the last party see it?  it was the top of my to buy list!


----------



## Meg1031

Cayaco said:


> So, I keep reading conflicting reports..
> 
> Does the "Candy Corn" ice cream actually taste like candy corn or is it indeed just orange dyed plain vanilla soft serve?



I had it last year.  Assuming they are doing the same thing this year it is vanilla ice cream with candy corn in the cone.  The signs this year say its vanilla ice cream but I haven't seen anything about the candy corn in the cone so I don't know for sure if they are still doing that part.


----------



## BlueHippo

We want to meet Ariel  & Eric at 7 (our costumes so it's a priority). Does anyone know what time the line has started forming before the party starts?


----------



## Tass

Looking for opinions - DH and I going to MNSSHP on 10/31, but are considering also going on 10/29.  We have 'Ohana reservation on 10/29 at 8:25 and were planning to watch fireworks from the Poly.  I'm wondering if it wouldn't be a better idea to just go to the party instead - we are not planning any M&G's at either party.  We just want to take in the atmosphere, see the parade, Hocus Pocus show, Cadaver Dans and fireworks.  Is that type of party worth doing twice or would you go to 'Ohana on the 29th and the party on the 31st?  

Thanks!


----------



## rapollet

Anyone looking to join in a memory maker share in October? Or have a spot in one? Going to the Halloween party on October 10th.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

anthomas213 said:


> Can anyone tell me how early I can get my wristband if I am already in MK? Do they give them out before 4? If not, can my wife get in line for Jack without her bracelet while I get a bracelet and then us switch?



Unfortunately your wife will not be able to get in line without a wristband as this is a limited party m&g and there is no way that they will know you're off getting a wristband ready to switch with her. The line shouldn't be too bad as long as you line up as soon as you get your wristbands at 4pm


----------



## Amunet

s3058 said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned here but I saw on another forum that they've released a hocus pocus shirt? Did anybody at the last party see it?  it was the top of my to buy list!


I saw a post about it too. Curious if it is, indeed, released at the party


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

My sister and I are headed to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party next week.

Our focus is the show, parade, fireworks, and rides, but we do want to spend a bit of time experiencing trick-or-treating. However, to not spend too much time on trick-or-treating, I would like to know which candy they hand out where. I've browsed this thread a bit to look for the answer, but it's 419 pages long   (sorry if this information has been giving before, but if anyone can help me with this that would be awesome). Thanks!


----------



## sheila14

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> My sister and I are headed to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party next week.
> 
> Our focus is the show, parade, fireworks, and rides, but we do want to spend a bit of time experiencing trick-or-treating. However, to not spend too much time on trick-or-treating, I would like to know which candy they hand out where. I've browsed this thread a bit to look for the answer, but it's 419 pages long   (sorry if this information has been giving before, but if anyone can help me with this that would be awesome). Thanks!


It is all mixed together each stop will have the same brands, at least it was like this last year. I leave in 14 days so I am assuming it is the same way.


----------



## TulipMom

Can someone link the MNSSHP magic shot list for this year?  I know I've looked at it before and now I can't find it!


----------



## Diasmom

Hopefully someone can help me with a question about meeting with Belle and Gaston.  We have tickets for October 19, and my husband really enjoys meeting with Gaston.  How long is the wait generally and do they meet in Gaston's spot by the tavern.  Thank you to all of those who share their experience and knowledge in this and other forms!


----------



## kncdad

13 hours before we head to the airport.  Looking forward to a week at WDW..  We are going to the party on Tuesday..  Cannot wait!!!  

ME  DWDD  DS


----------



## kncdad

Kindermouse said:


> I may see you there-but fair warning-Tuesdays Party looks like it will have T-storms too. . I think I might be waiting to buy my tickets until Monday when the weather forecast gets a bit more accurate. I left both Thursday and Tuesday nights unplanned so I can go for which ever night will have the better weather. Now fingers crossed that they dont sell out on me


Weather looks fine for Tuesday night.  No storms just some wind..


----------



## monique5

TulipMom said:


> Can someone link the MNSSHP magic shot list for this year?  I know I've looked at it before and now I can't find it!



MNSSHP MagicShots listed in Post #1


----------



## monique5

*NEWS

MNSSHP Hocus Pocus Merchandise Finally Arrived 
 *
_Chip & Co. (9/29/17)_


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Diasmom said:


> Hopefully someone can help me with a question about meeting with Belle and Gaston.  We have tickets for October 19, and my husband really enjoys meeting with Gaston.  How long is the wait generally and do they meet in Gaston's spot by the tavern.  Thank you to all of those who share their experience and knowledge in this and other forms!



The wait is usually around an hour, and they do take 15 minute breaks. They meet next to the tavern, yes. If that is your top meet and greet I would go ahead and line up around 6:30. They will come out at 7 and you will be one of the first groups to meet them and that way you don't waste any party time waiting.


----------



## Kindermouse

kncdad said:


> Weather looks fine for Tuesday night.  No storms just some wind..



From your lips to Gods ears-it keeps changing and I really hope Tuesday has good weather since that would be my preferred party day


----------



## Diasmom

Thank you!  That sounds like a great tip!


----------



## staceywj

rapollet said:


> Anyone looking to join in a memory maker share in October? Or have a spot in one? Going to the Halloween party on October 10th.


I may be interested.  I haven't done a share in many years. We are going Friday 10/6 to the party.  I promised my DD I would not go crazy and try to do pics this year.  But...


----------



## rapollet

staceywj said:


> I may be interested.  I haven't done a share in many years. We are going Friday 10/6 to the party.  I promised my DD I would not go crazy and try to do pics this year.  But...


I haven't done one before, but I have the how to guide. I am willing to follow that and get it setup if I can find a few people around my date.


----------



## lindsayjs

monique5 said:


> *NEWS
> 
> MNSSHP Hocus Pocus Merchandise Finally Arrived
> View attachment 273796 *
> _Chip & Co. (9/29/17)_


Very underwhelming


----------



## monique5

lindsayjs said:


> Very underwhelming



Oh, my. And 1 month late.


----------



## anricat

rapollet said:


> Anyone looking to join in a memory maker share in October? Or have a spot in one? Going to the Halloween party on October 10th.



Or you could just do the ethical thing and buy one instead of gaming the system and circumventing the rules.


----------



## IrishNYC

Chrissy-Mickey said:


> My sister and I are headed to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party next week.
> 
> Our focus is the show, parade, fireworks, and rides, but we do want to spend a bit of time experiencing trick-or-treating. However, to not spend too much time on trick-or-treating, I would like to know which candy they hand out where. I've browsed this thread a bit to look for the answer, but it's 419 pages long   (sorry if this information has been giving before, but if anyone can help me with this that would be awesome). Thanks!


The candy is all mixed at each stop. Off the top of my head we got M&Ms plain, peanut and crispy(?), dove minis, twix, snickers, milky ways, skittles (two different package colors, but they might be the same candy, not sure), life saver gummies, and starburst.


----------



## camnhan

Well we stuck out the party Friday night
Rain was a bummer
No horseman
No show
Did get to see the parade 
Didn’t get to see the fireworks because DH was cranky because DS wouldn’t get out and ride HM...
Did a bit of ToT...
We made the best of it but wasn’t our best evening 
I would definitely do a party again....maybe next year


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

sheila14 said:


> It is all mixed together each stop will have the same brands, at least it was like this last year. I leave in 14 days so I am assuming it is the same way.





IrishNYC said:


> The candy is all mixed at each stop. Off the top of my head we got M&Ms plain, peanut and crispy(?), dove minis, twix, snickers, milky ways, skittles (two different package colors, but they might be the same candy, not sure), life saver gummies, and starburst.



Thanks for that information; that makes it easy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

anricat said:


> Or you could just do the ethical thing and buy one instead of gaming the system and circumventing the rules.



I believe photopass sharing is something that has long been allowed to be discussed on the DIS.  Disney has no particular rules against it either afaik or the DIS wouldn't allow the discussion.


----------



## only hope

anricat said:


> Or you could just do the ethical thing and buy one instead of gaming the system and circumventing the rules.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe photopass sharing is something that has long been allowed to be discussed on the DIS.  Disney has no particular rules against it either afaik or the DIS wouldn't allow the discussion.



It is against the rules to share it with someone you are not traveling with. 

"Downloading or unlocking, or offering to download or unlock, Disney PhotoPass photos or other digital content for the benefit of other guests, including for the benefit of individuals on the Memory Maker Guest's Family and Friends list, whether or not the Memory Maker Guest solicits or or accepts any consideration or remuneration for Disney PhotoPass photos or other digital content, is a violation of these Terms and Conditions and the limited license granted to the Memory Maker Guest. Violations may result in removal of all images associated with the Memory Maker Guest's account and termination of the Memory Maker Guest's Disney account." 

https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/


----------



## sheila14

only hope said:


> It is against the rules to share it with someone you are not traveling with.
> 
> "Downloading or unlocking, or offering to download or unlock, Disney PhotoPass photos or other digital content for the benefit of other guests, including for the benefit of individuals on the Memory Maker Guest's Family and Friends list, whether or not the Memory Maker Guest solicits or or accepts any consideration or remuneration for Disney PhotoPass photos or other digital content, is a violation of these Terms and Conditions and the limited license granted to the Memory Maker Guest. Violations may result in removal of all images associated with the Memory Maker Guest's account and termination of the Memory Maker Guest's Disney account."
> 
> https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/


Why would you want to give a total stranger access to your Disney photos not knowing what they will do with or alter them and then you see them on the internet in a negative way. I would never take that chance, I LOVE my life.


----------



## Cluelyss

rapollet said:


> Anyone looking to join in a memory maker share in October? Or have a spot in one? Going to the Halloween party on October 10th.


If you are only doing the party, you might considered the 1-day MM option, as it's significantly cheaper.


----------



## Dolby1000

Doing the party tonight.  We live about 30 miles from TMK, hopefully won't rain tonight like it did last night.  We got 3 inches of rain in about an hour and off and on showers most of the rest of the time between 7 - 12.  Looked like Disney got some too, but not as much.  Forecast is showers during the day, but moving on by evening.  Keeping fingers crossed, our first party!  Looking forward to the shows, parade and fireworks.  If we do ToT, we'll put it aside for the end of the month.  No costumes.  We aren't so interested in character meetings as the special shows.  We are passholders so we can go anytime during the day.  Have FP+ for Jungle Cruise, Peter Pan and Space Mountain for the afternoon.  Dinner at Crystal Palace at 6:30.  Looking forward to a great evening.


----------



## rapollet

Cluelyss said:


> If you are only doing the party, you might considered the 1-day MM option, as it's significantly cheaper.



Thanks for this info. I didn't realize this was an option. When I look to purchase MM in my app it is not a choice. Will look have to find out if this is still available and how you purchase it. Appreciate the helpful advice!


----------



## acln

rapollet said:


> Thanks for this info. I didn't realize this was an option. When I look to purchase MM in my app it is not a choice. Will look have to find out if this is still available and how you purchase it. Appreciate the helpful advice!



I’m planning to purchase the one day memory maker for our party night. From what I’ve read, once you have a photo taken by a photopass photographer, either your magic band is scanned or they give you a photo pass card with a code, link your photos to your my disney experience app and you are given to option to either purchase the individual photo, memory maker for your whole trip, or a memory maker just for the one day. The one day option does not show up until you are in the parks and have at least one photo taken. I believe the price is $59.


----------



## anricat

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe photopass sharing is something that has long been allowed to be discussed on the DIS.  Disney has no particular rules against it either afaik or the DIS wouldn't allow the discussion.



Apparently you haven't read the terms and conditions, then. Seems pretty clear to me. I've also heard of Disney finding out and deleting both parties' photos. Why take the risk? But, again, more importantly, it's effectively akin to theft. "Here's this product that costs $150 (or whatever it costs these days) but I don't like that price so I'm going to just pay half." I'm not sure how anyone doing it _wouldn't_ think it's against the rules. I'm legitimately baffled that anyone thinks this is okay and to be honest, I'm surprised with the frequency with which I see it being perpetuated here on the DIS. I wish they _would_ do something to stop people talking about it.


----------



## monique5

acln said:


> I’m planning to purchase the one day memory maker for our party night. From what I’ve read, once you have a photo taken by a photopass photographer, either your magic band is scanned or they give you a photo pass card with a code, link your photos to your my disney experience app and you are given to option to either purchase the individual photo, memory maker for your whole trip, or a memory maker just for the one day. The one day option does not show up until you are in the parks and have at least one photo taken. I believe the price is $59.



This. See Post #1.
*Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*

Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._

PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.
_https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/_


----------



## rapollet

acln said:


> I’m planning to purchase the one day memory maker for our party night. From what I’ve read, once you have a photo taken by a photopass photographer, either your magic band is scanned or they give you a photo pass card with a code, link your photos to your my disney experience app and you are given to option to either purchase the individual photo, memory maker for your whole trip, or a memory maker just for the one day. The one day option does not show up until you are in the parks and have at least one photo taken. I believe the price is $59.



Ok. That's why I didn't see that option. Thanks for the helpful information!


----------



## smallworldnh

camnhan said:


> Well we stuck out the party Friday night
> Rain was a bummer
> No horseman
> No show
> Did get to see the parade
> Didn’t get to see the fireworks because DH was cranky because DS wouldn’t get out and ride HM...
> Did a bit of ToT...
> We made the best of it but wasn’t our best evening
> I would definitely do a party again....maybe next year



We were at Epcot during the rain and was wondering about the Halloween party since we almost planned it that day. (We went on 9/24 instead).  I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Mollymovacca

missangelalexis said:


> I saw on Instagram someone bought the mystery pin blind boxes at yesterday's party! Can anyone confirm that they are back to selling them??



I haven't read through all posts... just catching up! But I was at last Sunday nights party (24th) and bought the mystery pin box set! We got goofy and Minnie!


----------



## kyomagi

We went friday night and it rained pretty good on and off up until the party started.  Once it did, it rained maybe twice lightly and everything went off with out a hitch, the HP show was abridged but the parade and FW went off great.

Side note, i got the pin for this year and bought last years LR pin for the party i went to but did not get. 

Anyone know where i can get the 2014 LR pin?  ebay has ONE but its $80!  I have seen recent auctions for $10-20 and thats a fair price to me.


----------



## samara

Going to our first party 10/5 and can't wait!  We are taking DH and his DF, both 15.  DF has a unique sense of style and is planning to wear a spiderman tshirt and tulle skirt to MK on that day.  It's just her style and she doesn't consider it a costume but I am concerned that Disney will  Should I encourage her to wear something different or do you think they will let it slide?  I would hate to get turned back at the gates before our PPO breakfast!


----------



## samara

IrishNYC said:


> We attended the 9/22 party and had a great time! It was our first MNSSHP, and would love to do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't think it was that crowded. It was certainly less crowded than AK was on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> We watched from right across from Crystal Palace. Not a straight on view, but perfect for us. We could see all the castle projections, and all the fireworks. There was no one there - it was our family of 3, a couple next to us, and that was really it.
> 
> 
> 
> We had to wait on line for 7, but we only waited about 20 minutes, and were about 20th in line.
> 
> 
> 
> We walked through the bypass then had FPs at 7DMT, Thunder Mountain, and Pirates, we didn't feel rushed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Doh! I missed what date this was asked, so I'll answer for others in case you already went. We got on line at 6:40 at the popcorn stand right at the right of the castle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were very strict about not selling before 7, but we didn't wait long, and someone checked our bands while we waited, so we didn't have to show them at the counter.
> 
> Here we are in our costumes, unfortunately with the sun directly in our eyes.


u 

I LOVE your leggings!  Can I ask where you found them?


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

I searched this thread an other threads for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before.  

Typically how busy is MK durning NON party hours on the night of MNSSHP?  Do crowds seem to go to other parks because MK closes at 7pm?


----------



## samara

samara said:


> Going to our first party 10/5 and can't wait!  We are taking DH and his DF, both 15.  DF has a unique sense of style and is planning to wear a spiderman tshirt and tulle skirt to MK on that day.  It's just her style and she doesn't consider it a costume but I am concerned that Disney will  Should I encourage her to wear something different or do you think they will let it slide?  I would hate to get turned back at the gates before our PPO breakfast!



Yikes!  Acronym fail!  We are taking DS, not DH.  DH is taking himself


----------



## lvcourtneyy

anthomas213 said:


> Can anyone tell me how early I can get my wristband if I am already in MK? Do they give them out before 4? If not, can my wife get in line for Jack without her bracelet while I get a bracelet and then us switch?
> 
> Also, which popcorn stands have Oogie? Do they go on sale before 7 ever?



This is what we plan to do for Jack and Sally. The CMs do not check wristbands immediately. Once the line begins to get longer they begin checking. We did it last year without issue.


----------



## sherlockmiles

samara said:


> Going to our first party 10/5 and can't wait!  We are taking DH and his DF, both 15.  DF has a unique sense of style and is planning to wear a spiderman tshirt and tulle skirt to MK on that day.  It's just her style and she doesn't consider it a costume but I am concerned that Disney will  Should I encourage her to wear something different or do you think they will let it slide?  I would hate to get turned back at the gates before our PPO breakfast!




I don't understand why you think her outfit could be an issue.


----------



## Day-Day

I have Be Our Guest reservation at 6:25 while attending MNSSHP.  I'm not concerned about getting in lines for characters but I'm wondering if we will be wasting decent park time while dining.  I'm guessing rides will have fairly long wait times until regular park closing.  This will be next week on a Thursday during a pretty big fall break time period...

Any experiences or advice???


----------



## Disneymom1126

mickeymyfavorite said:


> I searched this thread an other threads for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before. Typically how busy is MK durning NON party hours on the night of MNSSHP?  Do crowds seem to go to other parks because MK closes at 7pm?



In my experience MK is less busy on nights when there is a MNSSHP - it doesn't mean that it isn't busy, but it is less busy than it will be on days without the party. Wednesdays and Saturdays are particularly crowded. Given that the hours have been extended to midnight on Saturdays and EMH till 1 or 2 a.m. on Wednesdays in October...it seems like they are expecting crowds to be up. We've always planned our MK days on party days even if we aren't attending the party. If you can hang till the midnight - 2 a.m. EMH on a Wednesday and have hoppers you might plan to do an evening at MK on a non-party day to see Happily Ever After.


----------



## Jays2013

How is the stretch by Liberty Square Market and Sleepy Hollow for watching the Halloween parade? We might stake out a spot there in part because of the relative convenient access to those places for someone to go get goodies for the group.


----------



## lync

We are planning on going to the party on 10/27.  How crowded do you think the waits will be for rides?  We have been before but never this close to Halloween.


----------



## Dolby1000

We went last night and had a great time.  Being passholders, we arrived around 12:30 as we wanted to see the afternoon (non-Halloween) parade.  Park wasn't that crowded, yes, 7DMT had hours and hours and hours to wait for 1:35 second ride, but Space was only 20 minutes, 20 minutes for Big Thunder and Dumbo was a walk-on, really, no wait.   By 5PM crowds were up a bit due to both party goers and non-party goers were intermingling.  A couple of thoughts I haven't seen posted here:
If you are a passholder, there are special passholder MNSSHP t-shirts available.  A cast member we were talking to noticed the passholder tag on our Magic Bands and told us there were special t-shirts behind the register.  I never would have known to even ask.  So, we got the passholder shirts, cool.  The Emporium started selling MNSSHP stuff around 4PM, but had cast members guarding the area and they only let in people with wristbands in the area.
The radar kept insisting it was going to rain and thunder all night long.  Well, it didn't.  It rained for 10 minutes around 2:30 and it drizzled around 11:45, other wise, the threatening rain stayed away.  
To echo other posters: Don't miss the Hocus Pocus show, the parade and really, whatever you do, don't miss the fireworks.  As suggested here, we found a spot in the knoll in front of Casey's and it was a perfect spot.  Even 15 minutes before the show there was room to squeeze ourselves in.   Don't leave after the fireworks, the lines for rides, special pictures and for ToT become very short.  Especially around BTMR as that is the only attraction in that area and it has 2 ToT spots, you can just keep circling these practically by yourself after 11PM and fill up on all the treats you want.  Because Splash is closed, it is a becomes very light with foot traffic.  There were 5 cast members at the BTMR spot just begging to hand out treats to anyone who happened by.  We did a great rendition of Boo! to you (and you and, well, you all know the rest).
We did a few special pictures, those are fun.  The ghouls at the exit of Haunted Mansion were killing it.  We didn't do any meet and greets.  Lots of people in very creative costumes, lots of people not in costume.  Saw a great Mary, Burt and Chimney Sweep, some seagulls from Finding Nemo (MINE!), a youngster in a terrific homemade Rocket outfit with a baby Groot on his shoulder, lots of Wonder Women, lots of Star Wars, lots of Avengers.  A very fun party, but at the high cost of the tickets, something we won't do yearly.
OWD


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

samara said:


> Going to our first party 10/5 and can't wait!  We are taking DH and his DF, both 15.  DF has a unique sense of style and is planning to wear a spiderman tshirt and tulle skirt to MK on that day.  It's just her style and she doesn't consider it a costume but I am concerned that Disney will  Should I encourage her to wear something different or do you think they will let it slide?  I would hate to get turned back at the gates before our PPO breakfast!



I don't really know what a tulle skirt is. I had to google it. That's just a t shirt with a skirt so of course it is acceptable. People are only turned away for wearing too little clothing, clothing with profanity and adults wearing costumes.



mickeymyfavorite said:


> I searched this thread an other threads for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Typically how busy is MK durning NON party hours on the night of MNSSHP?  Do crowds seem to go to other parks because MK closes at 7pm?



MK typically has much lower crowds than usual on party days. Lots of people don't have park hoppers and don't want to use a day ticket on a park that closes to them at 7 pm. 



Day-Day said:


> I have Be Our Guest reservation at 6:25 while attending MNSSHP.  I'm not concerned about getting in lines for characters but I'm wondering if we will be wasting decent park time while dining.  I'm guessing rides will have fairly long wait times until regular park closing.  This will be next week on a Thursday during a pretty big fall break time period...
> 
> Any experiences or advice???



I mean yes, literally it will be wasting party time (which is what you paid extra for) if you aren't out of there by 7. But you are right, ride waits may not calm down until a bit after 7. So if you would just be riding attractions during the time you would spend eating I don't see why you should have a problem with that.



Jays2013 said:


> How is the stretch by Liberty Square Market and Sleepy Hollow for watching the Halloween parade? We might stake out a spot there in part because of the relative convenient access to those places for someone to go get goodies for the group.



Usually pretty busy. I'd get there about an hour early.



lync said:


> We are planning on going to the party on 10/27.  How crowded do you think the waits will be for rides?  We have been before but never this close to Halloween.



Rides will have short waits except HM and SDMT and maybe PP, which will all be around 20-40 minutes.


----------



## Jays2013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Usually pretty busy. I'd get there about an hour early.



Thanks! Yeah, we already figured we'd be there about an hour beforehand, especially since we're going on Halloween itself.  Is it a good spot, logistically, to see the parade? Decent view, etc.?


----------



## Dolby1000

Jays2013 said:


> How is the stretch by Liberty Square Market and Sleepy Hollow for watching the Halloween parade? We might stake out a spot there in part because of the relative convenient access to those places for someone to go get goodies for the group.



We were at the party last night and I don't think we were at a sold out party, there were openings all along the parade route, mind you, these weren't front row spots, but only 1 row of people in front of you.  If you go by the train station, where the parade ends, there were spots open right up to when the parade started.  It can be hard to navigate there though as you have to get through everyone waiting for the parade upstream, so to speak.  We watched from the 2nd level of the train station with only about 10 other people.  Below us, there was only a single row of watchers, plenty of room for anyone to see the parade.  This was the 1st parade.  The second parade was even less crowded, plenty of spots to watch.


----------



## Jays2013

Thanks! We're hoping for front row, for the sake of the kids. (ODS is quite small for his age, has a development disability and *loves* parades!) So I'm quite willing to invest the time. I'm hoping not more than an hour, though. Too many other things we want to do!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jays2013 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, we already figured we'd be there about an hour beforehand, especially since we're going on Halloween itself.  Is it a good spot, logistically, to see the parade? Decent view, etc.?



It isn't my favorite spot, no, but lots of other people like it. 

My favorite views are towards the start of Frontierland so there are lots of trees which can add to the spooky atmosphere, or in front of the train station because you can see down Main Street.


----------



## la79al

Quick question. Are there plenty of people in non Disney costumes?  My girls picked their costumes before they knew we were going so now I have a vampire and witch that are panicking because they are not Disney.


----------



## LadyRayado

la79al said:


> Quick question. Are there plenty of people in non Disney costumes?  My girls picked their costumes before they knew we were going so now I have a vampire and witch that are panicking because they are not Disney.



Plenty. And some people don't dress up at all. They'll be fine!


----------



## Jays2013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It isn't my favorite spot, no, but lots of other people like it.
> 
> My favorite views are towards the start of Frontierland so there are lots of trees which can add to the spooky atmosphere, or in front of the train station because you can see down Main Street.



By start of Frontierland, do you mean right around the Diamond Horseshoe? That stretch? 

(Why, yes, I'm peering at maps.  )


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jays2013 said:


> By start of Frontierland, do you mean right around the Diamond Horseshoe? That stretch?
> 
> (Why, yes, I'm peering at maps.  )



Sorry no, I wasn't very specific. I meant the start of the parade in Frontierland, which is over near the Splash mountain path. So right before you'd turn left to go into Adventureland.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

la79al said:


> Quick question. Are there plenty of people in non Disney costumes?  My girls picked their costumes before they knew we were going so now I have a vampire and witch that are panicking because they are not Disney.



They could always Disney up the costumes a bit.

Add Stitch elements to the vampire costume (so be vampire Stitch) or add Rapunzel accessories to the witch.

But plenty of people do wear non-Disney themed costumes. My boyfriend and I were even (gasp) Harry Potter and Ginny one year.


----------



## Jays2013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Sorry no, I wasn't very specific. I meant the start of the parade in Frontierland, which is over near the Splash mountain path. So right before you'd turn left to go into Adventureland.



Ahhhhhh. Perhaps we will try that.  Thank you again! I really appreciate it.
The one thing everyone in our very mixed party wants is a good spot for this parade. And they're all looking to me to plan for it. No pressure or anything like that!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jays2013 said:


> Ahhhhhh. Perhaps we will try that.  Thank you again! I really appreciate it.
> The one thing everyone in our very mixed party wants is a good spot for this parade. And they're all looking to me to plan for it. No pressure or anything like that!



Tis the life of the planner/researcher.

Everything goes well you are a hero. Things go bad...well...maybe other people should have helped


----------



## Cluelyss

mickeymyfavorite said:


> I searched this thread an other threads for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Typically how busy is MK durning NON party hours on the night of MNSSHP?  Do crowds seem to go to other parks because MK closes at 7pm?


During the day crowds are pretty light, for the exact reason you mentioned. Those without PH will generally not "waste" a day at MK only to get kicked out at 7. However, between 4 and 7 when you have day guests still in the park and partygoers starting to enter, it's crazy. If you do go to MK that day, plan to leave around 3:30!


----------



## IrishNYC

samara said:


> u
> 
> I LOVE your leggings!  Can I ask where you found them?


They're LuLaRoe! I bought them earlier this year because they reminded me of Sally, then when I didn't like the actual Sally dress I bought I cut the leggings down to knee length. It's a pretty easy pattern to find. Or at least it was.


----------



## NikkiDP

Does anyone know if the Kiss Goodnight happens on party nights?


----------



## IrishNYC

mickeymyfavorite said:


> I searched this thread an other threads for the answer, sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Typically how busy is MK durning NON party hours on the night of MNSSHP?  Do crowds seem to go to other parks because MK closes at 7pm?



We had an impromptu MK day on Tues., Sept 19, and it was very un-crowded. We didn't use any FPs that day because I was having phone problems. DH and DD rode BTMRR 3 times in a row with about 15 minute waits. We also rode Pirates, Jungle Cruise, Haunted Mansion. Space Mountain, Peoplemover, Dumbo, and Small World with minimal waits. 



Jays2013 said:


> How is the stretch by Liberty Square Market and Sleepy Hollow for watching the Halloween parade? We might stake out a spot there in part because of the relative convenient access to those places for someone to go get goodies for the group.



We watched from right across from the Liberty Bell. Got there about 30 minutes before the parade started. We were on the side wall where I circled above. DD could see between people sitting in front, and had no problem seeing the higher parts of the float. I was fine sitting next other watching. DH stood next to us and was good.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

s3058 said:


> I'm not sure if it's been mentioned here but I saw on another forum that they've released a hocus pocus shirt? Did anybody at the last party see it?  it was the top of my to buy list!





Amunet said:


> I saw a post about it too. Curious if it is, indeed, released at the party



The original hocus pocus stuff got recalled internet detectives seem to have placed it as due to copyright issues with an ETSY artist, but nothing offical was ever said.


----------



## Disneymom1126

Jays2013 said:


> How is the stretch by Liberty Square Market and Sleepy Hollow for watching the Halloween parade? We might stake out a spot there in part because of the relative convenient access to those places for someone to go get goodies for the group.



We have watched the parade close to there twice - right in front of Liberty Square Market (on the side of the road of the market) where the road turns. It's a great spot because you get to watch the parade as it comes toward you and as it makes the turn. We've had some pretty good character interaction there too. Both times, we watched the 2nd parade and got there 30-45 minutes early...on Halloween, I think you'd probably want to get there a little earlier than that. We usually grab some sort of treat and sit and wait for the parade to start. There are usually a lot of people walking around that area so we also enjoy "people watching" and checking out everyone's costumes while we wait.  [P.S.  GO SABRES!]


----------



## goofyistheman

Howdy Y'all,

I apologize if this was asked already (couldn't find it). Does anyone know if the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket can be refilled at other parks? I have heard of certain buckets, for example the lotus flower, not being able to be refilled.

Thanks!


----------



## samara

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I don't really know what a tulle skirt is. I had to google it. That's just a t shirt with a skirt so of course it is acceptable. People are only turned away for wearing too little clothing, clothing with profanity and adults wearing costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> MK typically has much lower crowds than usual on party days. Lots of people don't have park hoppers and don't want to use a day ticket on a park that closes to them at 7 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean yes, literally it will be wasting party time (which is what you paid extra for) if you aren't out of there by 7. But you are right, ride waits may not calm down until a bit after 7. So if you would just be riding attractions during the time you would spend eating I don't see why you should have a problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually pretty busy. I'd get there about an hour early.
> 
> 
> 
> Rides will have short waits except HM and SDMT and maybe PP, which will all be around 20-40 minutes.



Hmmmm....she said tulle and I was thinking tutu   I'm sure it will be fine.  Thanks!


----------



## mickey1968

Jays2013 said:


> How is the stretch by Liberty Square Market and Sleepy Hollow for watching the Halloween parade? We might stake out a spot there in part because of the relative convenient access to those places for someone to go get goodies for the group.


That is a pretty good location. The parade slows down a tad bit there as they make the turn to go over the bridge to the hub. You also get a good head on view as they are coming through Frontierland.


----------



## Jays2013

Disneymom1126 said:


> We have watched the parade close to there twice - right in front of Liberty Square Market (on the side of the road of the market) where the road turns. It's a great spot because you get to watch the parade as it comes toward you and as it makes the turn. We've had some pretty good character interaction there too. Both times, we watched the 2nd parade and got there 30-45 minutes early...on Halloween, I think you'd probably want to get there a little earlier than that. We usually grab some sort of treat and sit and wait for the parade to start. There are usually a lot of people walking around that area so we also enjoy "people watching" and checking out everyone's costumes while we wait.  [P.S.  GO SABRES!]



Thanks for all the feedback, everyone!

And yes, go Sabres!


----------



## IrishNYC

goofyistheman said:


> Howdy Y'all,
> 
> I apologize if this was asked already (couldn't find it). Does anyone know if the Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket can be refilled at other parks? I have heard of certain buckets, for example the lotus flower, not being able to be refilled.
> 
> Thanks!



It's not one of the refillable buckets, to my knowledge. I also didn't actually see anyone use the bucket, us included. They handed everyone their Oogie Boogie in a plastic wrapper, and then gave the popcorn in a cardboard bucket.


----------



## SheSheMro

rapollet said:


> Thanks for this info. I didn't realize this was an option. When I look to purchase MM in my app it is not a choice. Will look have to find out if this is still available and how you purchase it. Appreciate the helpful advice!


I called about this, you purchase it in the app after your first picture is taken.  This is the only way you can purchase the one day pass.


----------



## KateP85

So if the Hocus Pocus merchandise is now out, are those of us that already went to a party just out of luck? Or is there anyway for us to be able to prove we were at a previous party and buy something?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

KateP85 said:


> So if the Hocus Pocus merchandise is now out, are those of us that already went to a party just out of luck? Or is there anyway for us to be able to prove we were at a previous party and buy something?



SOL. I'll pick you up something if they still have it when I go on Halloween, though.


----------



## waydownunder

Hi All, Just wanted to report back that my Hubby and I had a great time at our first ever Halloween Party on 09/19.  Thanks to all the great tips we got from you amazing disers we got to do everything we had planned. Over the night we got all our magic shots, enjoyed the parade and hocus pocus show and between the 2 of us collected 12lbs of candy. But the highlight of the night was our hallowishes dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace. I was concerned about our fireworks view after reading some reviews on here but we got a table right at the front of the terrace and had amazing unobstructed views and the CM's were amazing.  Thanks to everyone for all the great advise.


----------



## sherlockmiles

IrishNYC said:


> It's not one of the refillable buckets, to my knowledge. I also didn't actually see anyone use the bucket, us included. They handed everyone their Oogie Boogie in a plastic wrapper, and then gave the popcorn in a cardboard bucket.



When we got our bucket (wrapped) they never gave us the popcorn!  We assumed it was prepackaged inside.......  *SAD FACE*


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I know this isn’t technically Halloween party related but has anyone been able to get the hitchhiking ghosts tiki mugs at Trader Sams this year ? I saw it posted that it would be available on the Disney parks blog but haven’t seen anything else.

Also, what is the latest that anyone has been able to meet Lotso?


----------



## skullsplitter

Getting close!  Party date is 10/5.  Hoping and praying the weather holds out for us.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lvcourtneyy said:


> I know this isn’t technically Halloween party related but has anyone been able to get the hitchhiking ghosts tiki mugs at Trader Sams this year ? I saw it posted that it would be available on the Disney parks blog but haven’t seen anything else.
> 
> Also, what is the latest that anyone has been able to meet Lotso?



I haven't heard anything yet about the tiki mugs, and I'm in all the trader sam's fb groups and I've been looking for that info.


----------



## rapollet

SheSheMro said:


> I called about this, you purchase it in the app after your first picture is taken.  This is the only way you can purchase the one day pass.



Do you know if your only chance to purchase it is at that time? Or could you purchase after like when you returned home but still just get the one day option?


----------



## ToyStory3

Hi - are there really parties on M, T, Th, and F next week??  The MK is closing almost every day for the party.  Is that typical?  I have a family member who is going to MK for one day next week when they're on a beach vacation and that only leaves Wednesday as an option since they're not interested in attending the party.  Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

ToyStory3 said:


> Hi - are there really parties on M, T, Th, and F next week??  The MK is closing almost every day for the party.  Is that typical?  I have a family member who is going to MK for one day next week when they're on a beach vacation and that only leaves Wednesday as an option since they're not interested in attending the party.  Thanks!


Yep, 4 parties/week is typical for October. Only difference is next week Sunday's party is on Monday due to the holiday.


----------



## ToyStory3

Cluelyss said:


> Yep, 4 parties/week is typical for October. Only difference is next week Sunday's party is on Monday due to the holiday.



Thanks


----------



## Disneymom1126

ToyStory3 said:


> Hi - are there really parties on M, T, Th, and F next week??  The MK is closing almost every day for the party.  Is that typical?  I have a family member who is going to MK for one day next week when they're on a beach vacation and that only leaves Wednesday as an option since they're not interested in attending the party.  Thanks!



As they are thinking about which day to go - let them know Wednesday will likely be the most crowded day of the week since it is the only non-party day. Days with the party may be a little better crowd-wise, but if they want to see the fireworks/Happily Ever After they will need to go Wednesday! If they aren't as worried about seeing those then Thursday may be a good day since there are EMH Wednesday that on-site guests may take advantage of plus the party Thursday night will keep some of the crowd away.


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Ok, how long has the wait been to get the Mickey Pumpkin Waffles at Sleepy Hollow?  I've seen reports of long lines, but cannot find where anyone says how long it took them to get theirs after lining up.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Me too! This will be our first party, and the forecasts have got me nervous :/


----------



## sah95

We arrive Oct. 8.  I'm sick to my stomach just thinking about a week of rain.  Our party is Oct. 10th.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## SheSheMro

rapollet said:


> Do you know if your only chance to purchase it is at that time? Or could you purchase after like when you returned home but still just get the one day option?


Not sure, I did not ask that as I plan to buy it at the park.


----------



## sherlockmiles

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Ok, how long has the wait been to get the Mickey Pumpkin Waffles at Sleepy Hollow?  I've seen reports of long lines, but cannot find where anyone says how long it took them to get theirs after lining up.



Lines are definitely shorter just before, during, and after parades.  We had 2 people in front of us and by the time we got our order there were 10-15 people in line.

For us, the wait was ~4 minutes.  We seemed to be the only ones ordering it.  It was wonderfully fresh!  And definitely shareable size!  My DH and I each ate 1 waffle and shared the ice cream.


----------



## HausofDisney

Wow I’m really surprised that on a party night at 6pm the wait times are:

Haunted Mansion 20 minutes
Peter Pans Flight 30 minutes 
Space Mountin 30 minutes 
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 65 minutes

I wish I was there right now.


----------



## Kindermouse

In line at Frontierland now. they said they’ll sell Ogie boogie buckets at 6:30


----------



## Kindermouse

HausofDisney said:


> Wow I’m really surprised that on a party night at 6pm the wait times are:
> 
> Haunted Mansion 20 minutes
> Peter Pans Flight 30 minutes
> Space Mountin 30 minutes
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train 65 minutes
> 
> I wish I was there right now.


Rides are actually way less than posted times


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

sah95 said:


> We arrive Oct. 8.  I'm sick to my stomach just thinking about a week of rain.  Our party is Oct. 10th.  Keeping our fingers crossed.



I am very nervous about the forecasted weather next week. I am there 9-15 and it is calling for rain EVERY SINGLE COTTON PICKIN DAY! This is my first party as well and I have spent a lot of $$$ on this trip and I haven't even set foot in a park yet. I about the weather gods have mercy on us and the forecast changes quick.


----------



## mesaboy2

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am very nervous about the forecasted weather next week. I am there 9-15 and it is calling for rain EVERY SINGLE COTTON PICKIN DAY! This is my first party as well and I have spent a lot of $$$ on this trip and I haven't even set foot in a park yet. I about the weather gods have mercy on us and the forecast changes quick.



This time of year, that forecast is normal and often wrong.


----------



## bethbuchall

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am very nervous about the forecasted weather next week. I am there 9-15 and it is calling for rain EVERY SINGLE COTTON PICKIN DAY! This is my first party as well and I have spent a lot of $$$ on this trip and I haven't even set foot in a park yet. I about the weather gods have mercy on us and the forecast changes quick.



We were there Labor Day week (just before Irma came to town). The forecast was 70+% of rain/storms every day, and we had a small handful of times that we saw any rain at all and most of that was a very short drizzle.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Do we have a round up of the costumes the board members have worn?  I always love the creativity and passion you guys have here.  There’s this one poster who always does awesome family costumes too.


----------



## Amunet

After having to change our plans because of Irma, I wouldn't mind a bit of rain during the party ... as long as they don't cancel the fireworks


----------



## gardengirl628

I'm so excited and thought this was the best place to share, since most of my friends/family don't understand my Disney thing....but I'm going to Tampa next week for work.  My flight in got changed to an earlier time, so I just bought my ticket for the party on Monday night!


----------



## sheila14

sah95 said:


> We arrive Oct. 8.  I'm sick to my stomach just thinking about a week of rain.  Our party is Oct. 10th.  Keeping our fingers crossed.


Looking at the following week when I arrive rain also, yuck


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> Do we have a round up of the costumes the board members have worn?  I always love the creativity and passion you guys have here.  There’s this one poster who always does awesome family costumes too.


There are some pics in @smitch425's official MNSSHP guest list thread. Some scattered in here too, but you'll have to hunt and peck


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Cluelyss said:


> There are some pics in @smitch425's official MNSSHP guest list thread. Some scattered in here too, but you'll have to hunt and peck



Your family looks awesome in that photo :0)


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

Hey guys it's been a while! We had so much fun at Disney that I forgot to write about our experience at the party! 

So anyways, our main goal at the party was rides, shows and food. We weren't terribly interested in characters and I'm such a candyholic already I actively avoided trick or treating cuz of my sugar addiction..

We DEFIANTLY got on tons of rides and did them multiple times. The only ride we didn't do was 7DMT because even though 75 minutes is not bad for the ride, there was a lot more stuff we wanted to do at the party. So it wasn't worth it for us. Plus we had a FP+ for it on our full MK day, so no biggie.

Shows were a blast and we were up front for all of them! We weren't gojng to do the Hocus Pocus show but I'm thrilled we did! Oogie Boogie is my favorite villain so that made me happy. Disney shows are so much better in person then they are online! 

Food, we didn't get to. We decided to do BOG for dinner and even though that was delicious, we missed out on all the specialty treats. 

So as for things I'd do differently next time, I would like to do some characters. Winner the Pooh Gang dressed up got me. I also wouldn't do a sit down dinner again just so we could have more time to get treats, meet characters and do rides. I will also do a different costume next time cuz A LOT of people thought we worked at the park! 

But I will definitely do it again. Just with different priorities next time. 

Thank you guys for all the help and tips! I'll stay on the thread to help others out! Next post will be some pics of our costumes!


----------



## LadyRayado

We had a blast tonight! The weather was great, just a few sprinkles, mostly overcast, and not too humid. We arrived about 4:15, watched Mickey's Friendship Faire, and rode SDMT, BTM, Magic Carpets, and POTC all before 6:30. We met Jack Sparrow during his first set, then rode HM and PPF. We watched Boo to You in front of Diamond Horseshoe. Then, we rode Pooh. From 10-10:35, we rode Barnstormer twice, met Goofy, Minnie, Cruella, and the Dwarves, and trick or treated both sides of Pete's.  The Buzz ride and some Magic Shots finished the evening. It was such a great party!


----------



## texnmickey

Tonight's party was fun. Great crowds and atmosphere.  We had awesome spots for parade in liberty square and GREAT cast interaction during parade.


----------



## Kindermouse

Awesome party tonight. Not crowded! They let us in at about 3:42- like 3 minutes after I strolled up from the monorail- and the lines were easy peasy. I like the bypass entry since it starts the fun immediately. We got FP for Jungle cruise and HM from 4:00-6:00 and we also rode thunder mountain with a less than 15 minute wait and pirate with like a 10 minute wait. Got in line at the frontierland popcorn cart at 6:15 for an Oogie Bogie popcorn bucket and I was I think 4th inline. It built pretty steadily behind me. They were holding it to a 2 bucket limit. Since my son and I only needed 2 we bought a 2 for the people we had chatted with infront of us who need 6 buckets for themselves and  their kids and were planning to get back in line after purchasing their first ones-but now the line was easily 15 deep so they were grateful. We walked to hub/Main Street area to wait for the party to start

At 7:00 I immediately tried for magic shots but the photographer said it wasn't dark enough yet. We did rides instead. People seemed to be getting spots for one of the shows-not sure why they would waste so much awesome party time. Tomorrowland as a whole was walk on. A lot of people seemed to be swamping to the Treat trail there. I looked at the app and it had wait times 5-15 minutes higher than was posted at the ride. However the actual waits were all even dramatically short than the posted times. For example mine train was list on the app as being 50 minute wait - at the ride it had a 40 minute wait posted - actual wait was just under 20 minutes. Peter Pan was listed as 40 minutes in the app - posted time at the ride was 25 actually wait was about 20. Space was listed as 30 on the app - posted wait was 20 - actual wait was about 5 minutes. We walked onto pooh and buzz. We got a haunted mansion treat from storybook treats-it was just ok. The cookie crust/base is a bit too dry. I *WAS* able to use a snack credit for it. 

We made our way back to the hub mainstreet at exactly 9:50-I was nervous on the walk over that I wouldn't get a good spot for fireworks. No need to worry-we got a great spot just behind and to the left (facing the castle) of the partners statue. There was about a 3 minutes long drizzle. I put on my poncho and didn't really notice it and it was practically over before it began. Hallowishes was awesome and no one put their kid on thier shoulder infront of me. Score! Stayed for Hocus Pocus and I stayed back a bit from the stage becuase I am short so I can see better a back then directly behind taller people/shoulder kids. Plus I wanted to sit down for the 10-15 minutes until the party becuase feet were prickling by now.There were A LOT of kids on shoulders but none were directly infront of my line of sight for the center stage. It rocked and I had room around me to sing along and dance a bit and my son even let me do it and wasn't embarrassed. Score! Then I made my way to a curb spot and watched the parade. I planned to get my magic shots after but I was fading fast. Second row (and once agin blessedly sitting) for Boo to you which at that point I decied to follow out and make a b-line for the busses after. Yea! I got on the first bus back to Pop, which seemed to convienitly be waiting for me. A great party night even if I never did get my magic shots.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I haven't heard anything yet about the tiki mugs, and I'm in all the trader sam's fb groups and I've been looking for that info.



What’s the trader sam’s Facebook groups ?! I’d like to join lol


----------



## Vala

la79al said:


> Quick question. Are there plenty of people in non Disney costumes?  My girls picked their costumes before they knew we were going so now I have a vampire and witch that are panicking because they are not Disney.



Nothing to worry about. I was Pikachu at the Disneyland Anaheim Halloween Party last year. No one did bat an eyelid. It was a big hit with the kids and in fact even two of the Disney characters completely forgot that they are not supposed to know who I was and pretended to catch me... 

A Vampire and a Witch are totally regular costumes, there's a lot of witches around.


----------



## samara

Headed to our first party tomorrow night!  So excited and thank so much to everyone for all the advice!


----------



## Jays2013

The dance party over in Tomorrowland--how crowded has it been? Is it better earlier or later? That's not something I see a lot of reports on, but ODS loves to dance and we want to make sure he gets to enjoy it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lvcourtneyy said:


> What’s the trader sam’s Facebook groups ?! I’d like to join lol



Trader Sam's Coast to Coast and Friends of Trader Sam's Grog Grotto.



Jays2013 said:


> The dance party over in Tomorrowland--how crowded has it been? Is it better earlier or later? That's not something I see a lot of reports on, but ODS loves to dance and we want to make sure he gets to enjoy it.



I don't think it is ever super crowded. Seems there are more people lingering, watching than actually dancing with the characters.


----------



## memo10

Dolby1000 said:


> We went last night and had a great time.  Being passholders, we arrived around 12:30 as we wanted to see the afternoon (non-Halloween) parade.  Park wasn't that crowded, yes, 7DMT had hours and hours and hours to wait for 1:35 second ride, but Space was only 20 minutes, 20 minutes for Big Thunder and Dumbo was a walk-on, really, no wait.   By 5PM crowds were up a bit due to both party goers and non-party goers were intermingling.  A couple of thoughts I haven't seen posted here:
> If you are a passholder, there are special passholder MNSSHP t-shirts available.  A cast member we were talking to noticed the passholder tag on our Magic Bands and told us there were special t-shirts behind the register.  I never would have known to even ask.  So, we got the passholder shirts, cool.  The Emporium started selling MNSSHP stuff around 4PM, but had cast members guarding the area and they only let in people with wristbands in the area.
> The radar kept insisting it was going to rain and thunder all night long.  Well, it didn't.  It rained for 10 minutes around 2:30 and it drizzled around 11:45, other wise, the threatening rain stayed away.
> To echo other posters: Don't miss the Hocus Pocus show, the parade and really, whatever you do, don't miss the fireworks.  As suggested here, we found a spot in the knoll in front of Casey's and it was a perfect spot.  Even 15 minutes before the show there was room to squeeze ourselves in.   Don't leave after the fireworks, the lines for rides, special pictures and for ToT become very short.  Especially around BTMR as that is the only attraction in that area and it has 2 ToT spots, you can just keep circling these practically by yourself after 11PM and fill up on all the treats you want.  Because Splash is closed, it is a becomes very light with foot traffic.  There were 5 cast members at the BTMR spot just begging to hand out treats to anyone who happened by.  We did a great rendition of Boo! to you (and you and, well, you all know the rest).
> We did a few special pictures, those are fun.  The ghouls at the exit of Haunted Mansion were killing it.  We didn't do any meet and greets.  Lots of people in very creative costumes, lots of people not in costume.  Saw a great Mary, Burt and Chimney Sweep, some seagulls from Finding Nemo (MINE!), a youngster in a terrific homemade Rocket outfit with a baby Groot on his shoulder, lots of Wonder Women, lots of Star Wars, lots of Avengers.  A very fun party, but at the high cost of the tickets, something we won't do yearly.
> OWD



We were there the same night and I was so pleased with the weather!  We saw a lot of the same costumes I think.  The seagulls with the chef's hats?  And the Mary Poppins gang with the carousel horses?  I also saw a guy dressed as the "partners" statue!  Totally epic!  He and his Mickey Mouse were totally bronzed out, just like the statue.


----------



## TCB in FLA

We did the party this past Sunday 10/1, had a great time. Loved the short ride lines (esp DS age 14) and fireworks. Gasp -- missed the first parade and DS and SIL were too tired for the second! Disney rookies!

A note about trick-or-treating candy: we got tons of course, really didn't try. Flew back yesterday on Southwest, put it into our checked bags, no problem. However, screening at the Orlando airport has really tightened in the past few days. All food has to go through the scanner separately and is then hand screened and wiped for chemicals. As I was waiting for my son's pringles and my granola bar to be cleared (this took an additional 15 minutes AFTER we went through the scanner), I watched other fliers' Trick-or-treat loot get special treatment one piece at a time! Several people asked TSA to dump their candy rather than wait. I'm not sure if this is just a temporary change (a nice TSA agent just said it was "the new rule" with a shrug). So check your candy if possible. We also had to remove any papers, books, magazines into a separate bin for screening rather than keeping them in your bag, but I didn't see those getting the chemical wipe down.


----------



## ArielRae

TCB in FLA said:


> We did the party this past Sunday 10/1, had a great time. Loved the short ride lines (esp DS age 14) and fireworks. Gasp -- missed the first parade and DS and SIL were too tired for the second! Disney rookies!
> 
> A note about trick-or-treating candy: we got tons of course, really didn't try. Flew back yesterday on Southwest, put it into our checked bags, no problem. However, screening at the Orlando airport has really tightened in the past few days. All food has to go through the scanner separately and is then hand screened and wiped for chemicals. As I was waiting for my son's pringles and my granola bar to be cleared (this took an additional 15 minutes AFTER we went through the scanner), I watched other fliers' Trick-or-treat loot get special treatment one piece at a time! Several people asked TSA to dump their candy rather than wait. I'm not sure if this is just a temporary change (a nice TSA agent just said it was "the new rule" with a shrug). So check your candy if possible. We also had to remove any papers, books, magazines into a separate bin for screening rather than keeping them in your bag, but I didn't see those getting the chemical wipe down.



Guessing I will be waiting a while in security cause we are only flying down with book bags no checked bags.(only a one night trip for the party) I have a gallon ziplock bag packed to fill with candy for bring it home.


----------



## sah95

mesaboy2 said:


> This time of year, that forecast is normal and often wrong.



Thank you!  I have only been to Disney in Dec. & Jan.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ArielRae said:


> Guessing I will be waiting a while in security cause we are only flying down with book bags no checked bags.(only a one night trip for the party) I have a gallon ziplock bag packed to fill with candy for bring it home.



Hmm just a gallon? hahaha


----------



## wehrengrizz

Same, well, only carryon, since it's a friends trip leaving our 10 collective kiddos w/ respective DHs at home...so yeah I was planning on lots of candy.  I don't want to check a bag back, but I already 100% HAAAAAATE MCO security lines, they're always pretty unpredictably crazy. (and I have 2 family members who are TSA, so I've heard some crazy stuff...but they're always really entertained at my MCO stories!!)


----------



## Geomom

TCB in FLA said:


> We did the party this past Sunday 10/1, had a great time. Loved the short ride lines (esp DS age 14) and fireworks. Gasp -- missed the first parade and DS and SIL were too tired for the second! Disney rookies!
> 
> A note about trick-or-treating candy: we got tons of course, really didn't try. Flew back yesterday on Southwest, put it into our checked bags, no problem. However, screening at the Orlando airport has really tightened in the past few days. All food has to go through the scanner separately and is then hand screened and wiped for chemicals. As I was waiting for my son's pringles and my granola bar to be cleared (this took an additional 15 minutes AFTER we went through the scanner), I watched other fliers' Trick-or-treat loot get special treatment one piece at a time! Several people asked TSA to dump their candy rather than wait. I'm not sure if this is just a temporary change (a nice TSA agent just said it was "the new rule" with a shrug). So check your candy if possible. We also had to remove any papers, books, magazines into a separate bin for screening rather than keeping them in your bag, but I didn't see those getting the chemical wipe down.


Thanks for the heads up on MCO screening.  We'll be at Disney from Friday to Tuesday, with the MNSSHP on Monday night.  We'll be sure to put the candy into our checked bags. We tend to fly with a couple ziploc bags of snacks, as well as magazines, books, etc...good to be forewarned about the extra time we'll spend getting through security.


----------



## sheila14

Geomom said:


> Thanks for the heads up on MCO screening.  We'll be at Disney from Friday to Tuesday, with the MNSSHP on Monday night.  We'll be sure to put the candy into our checked bags. We tend to fly with a couple ziploc bags of snacks, as well as magazines, books, etc...good to forewarned about the extra time we'll spend getting through security.


This is what happens when people figure out how to hide drugs and explosives into candy. Adults are always suspects but children and candy are not. How will you tell your 5 yr old that they cannot have their Disney candy??


----------



## KattyBelle

Anyone going to tonight's party concerned about the weather?


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

TCB in FLA said:


> We did the party this past Sunday 10/1, had a great time. Loved the short ride lines (esp DS age 14) and fireworks. Gasp -- missed the first parade and DS and SIL were too tired for the second! Disney rookies!
> 
> A note about trick-or-treating candy: we got tons of course, really didn't try. Flew back yesterday on Southwest, put it into our checked bags, no problem. However, screening at the Orlando airport has really tightened in the past few days. All food has to go through the scanner separately and is then hand screened and wiped for chemicals. As I was waiting for my son's pringles and my granola bar to be cleared (this took an additional 15 minutes AFTER we went through the scanner), I watched other fliers' Trick-or-treat loot get special treatment one piece at a time! Several people asked TSA to dump their candy rather than wait. I'm not sure if this is just a temporary change (a nice TSA agent just said it was "the new rule" with a shrug). So check your candy if possible. We also had to remove any papers, books, magazines into a separate bin for screening rather than keeping them in your bag, but I didn't see those getting the chemical wipe down.


We also attended the party on 10/1....and flew home yesterday!!!  We had the exact same issue with the candy....and we didn't have very much...it all fit into a large ziploc bag.  TSA had to group all of the "like" items together and swab each group.  We asked TSA to just dump the candy, but they wouldn't.  Aside from that, they pulled our other bags because we had cough drops in them.  TSA said it it a new(ish) rule and that anything organic needs to be screened.  This also includes books.  We did not encounter ANY of this in our home airport when we flew down, so maybe just at larger airports?


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

skullsplitter said:


> Getting close!  Party date is 10/5.  Hoping and praying the weather holds out for us.


Don't be too discouraged ahead of time.  We attended the 10/1 party and the forecast called for increased rain chances throughout the night...at 80% chance at about 8 pm.  We did not get a drop that night.


----------



## yoda22

KattyBelle said:


> Anyone going to tonight's party concerned about the weather?


Yes, very concerned. We went on 10/1 and were very lucky to have great weather despite the forecast. But, very worried about tonight.


----------



## mab2012

KattyBelle said:


> Anyone going to tonight's party concerned about the weather?



Yes.  But we have the tickets and we came all this way, so we'll just make the best of it.  On the upside, maybe it will help keep the crowds down.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Finally bought my tickets and committed to November 1  I'm getting very excited about this trip. Now time to finalize my character plan.

Think I'll start off with jack and Sally at 4, then head over to check out the Moana line. I do like getting special party characters before the party starts.

I'm undecided if we will line up for Belle and Gaston or the Pooh characters after Moana. Belle and Gaston are just such a great interaction.

We'll need Jack Sparrow and Ariel/Eric since we'll be dressed as Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel. Not sure when we'll get those in, Ariel and Eric probably toward the end of the party, maybe around the time of the second parade.

We'll watch fireworks from the grassy area in front of Casey's, then the first parade. I'll see how spots look around parade start in Frontierland, if those look bad I'll go to my go to spot in front of the train station. If we do that may as well meet Mickey as the parade ends.

Also gotta fit in pirate Goofy somewhere.


----------



## mab2012

Do the dwarfs meet in the rain?


----------



## simnia

mab2012 said:


> Do the dwarfs meet in the rain?



They are under cover (the big tent) so I don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## CAHarwell

Is anyone else NOT doing Disney costumes for MNSSHP? My 11yo DS wanted to go Steampunk this year, so my DHdecided to match him, and I snagged a super cute Victorian bathing costume. I hope we don't look out of place!


----------



## mab2012

simnia said:


> They are under cover (the big tent) so I don't see why they wouldn't.



Thanks!


----------



## zippy2

Are the trick or treat bags they give you paper or plastic?


----------



## monique5

So only 2 parties have sold out, day of. Halloween still has availability. Wow!

*2016 Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16) --- 29 Parties in 2016

*2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015


----------



## sah95

simnia said:


> They are under cover (the big tent) so I don't see why they wouldn't.


Thank you!  They are the only reason I am going to Disney in October!!


----------



## Jays2013

monique5 said:


> So only 2 parties have sold out, day of. Halloween still has availability. Wow!
> 
> *2016 Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16) --- 29 Parties in 2016
> 
> *2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015



Here's hoping it stays that way!   (I know...not likely!)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CAHarwell said:


> Is anyone else NOT doing Disney costumes for MNSSHP? My 11yo DS wanted to go Steampunk this year, so my DHdecided to match him, and I snagged a super cute Victorian bathing costume. I hope we don't look out of place!



You'll be fine, plenty of people wear non-Disney costumes.



zippy2 said:


> Are the trick or treat bags they give you paper or plastic?



Plastic.



monique5 said:


> So only 2 parties have sold out, day of. Halloween still has availability. Wow!
> 
> *2016 Sold Out Dates:* S9/2eptember 25 (5); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16) --- 29 Parties in 2016
> 
> *2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015



That is really crazy. I still assume my November 1 party will sell out, but at this rate maybe not.


----------



## Farro

Jays2013 said:


> Here's hoping it stays that way!   (I know...not likely!)



The wait times are awesome right now! And I looked at hotels available the very last two weeks in October - suddenly there are rooms! Especially 10/30 to 11/3 - almost every hotel is now available. I posted on resorts board - before they were all booked up! 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

CAHarwell said:


> Is anyone else NOT doing Disney costumes for MNSSHP? My 11yo DS wanted to go Steampunk this year, so my DHdecided to match him, and I snagged a super cute Victorian bathing costume. I hope we don't look out of place!



It's Halloween! Part of the fun is dressing as whatever you want! I saw tooooooons of people not doing Disney related things. We went as Ghost Tourists!


----------



## 2doghouse

I have another question regarding costumes?  If you have accessories to your costume.  Where do you put them while on a ride?  For example buzz light year wings or fairy wings?


----------



## firemanx

I'm hopi
you can enter the park @ 4 with a halloween party ticket correct?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

firemanx said:


> I'm hopi
> you can enter the park @ 4 with a halloween party ticket correct?



Yes


----------



## cuteandfluffy626

2doghouse said:


> I have another question regarding costumes?  If you have accessories to your costume.  Where do you put them while on a ride?  For example buzz light year wings or fairy wings?



Wear them, put them in a bag or put them in the pouches on the rides. I saw a few lost fairy wings on Haunted Mansion actually.


----------



## Patrickiii

CAHarwell said:


> Is anyone else NOT doing Disney costumes for MNSSHP? My 11yo DS wanted to go Steampunk this year, so my DHdecided to match him, and I snagged a super cute Victorian bathing costume. I hope we don't look out of place!


We are 4 adults going as a group of hippys


----------



## Andyman33

monique5 said:


> So only 2 parties have sold out, day of. Halloween still has availability. Wow!
> 
> *2016 Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16) --- 29 Parties in 2016
> 
> *2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015



You really think that is a function of less people going?Or how about they are just selling more tickets....


----------



## Farro

Andyman33 said:


> You really think that is a function of less people going?Or how about they are just selling more tickets....



No proof of either, so why not choose the positive viewpoint.


----------



## monique5

Andyman33 said:


> You really think that is a function of less people going?Or how about they are just selling more tickets....



Amount of tickets sold probably increased (IMO not as much as PP think, could be wrong), but numerous PP posted that after over 30% price increase last year (slight increase this year too), reduction of characters, complaints of not clearing our day guests, that they would not attend. It shows with the amount of parties that sold out in 2015 vs 2016, and then only 2 this year and NOT Halloween yet. I know several do not like the parties within the parties, but a lot of PP do, and numerous complaints about Villains Soiree not being continued, then parade viewing removed from dessert party, no Club Villain --- this reduced sales and caused others just not to go.

Personally we are skipping Halloween this year, for some of those reasons listed above. Then thought about going again after purchasing APs, but no.


----------



## paradesintherain

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Finally bought my tickets and committed to November 1  I'm getting very excited about this trip. Now time to finalize my character plan.
> 
> Think I'll start off with jack and Sally at 4, then head over to check out the Moana line. I do like getting special party characters before the party starts.
> 
> I'm undecided if we will line up for Belle and Gaston or the Pooh characters after Moana. Belle and Gaston are just such a great interaction.
> 
> We'll need Jack Sparrow and Ariel/Eric since we'll be dressed as Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel. Not sure when we'll get those in, Ariel and Eric probably toward the end of the party, maybe around the time of the second parade.
> 
> We'll watch fireworks from the grassy area in front of Casey's, then the first parade. I'll see how spots look around parade start in Frontierland, if those look bad I'll go to my go to spot in front of the train station. If we do that may as well meet Mickey as the parade ends.
> 
> Also gotta fit in pirate Goofy somewhere.



I'm going on November 1 too!


----------



## DynamicDisney

Another November 1st party-goer here! My DD12 and I are going by ourselves, and we are so excited! We are not going with elaborate costumes, just DisneyStore Halloween shirts, and we are making headbands. We sewed treat bags as well! [GALLERY=]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/GALLERY]


----------



## Disneylover99

monique5 said:


> Amount of tickets sold probably increased (IMO not as much as PP think, could be wrong), but numerous PP posted that after over 30% price increase last year (slight increase this year too), reduction of characters, complaints of not clearing our day guests, that they would not attend. It shows with the amount of parties that sold out in 2015 vs 2016, and then only 2 this year and NOT Halloween yet. I know several do not like the parties within the parties, but a lot of PP do, and numerous complaints about Villains Soiree not being continued, then parade viewing removed from dessert party, no Club Villain --- this reduced sales and caused others just not to go.
> 
> Personally we are skipping Halloween this year, for some of those reasons listed above. Then thought about going again after purchasing APs, but no.



I agree. I think that 30% increase was a tipping point for many people last year. And I think the maximum number of tickets per party they can sell before it is deemed "sold out" creeps up ever so slowly each year.


----------



## paradesintherain

DynamicDisney said:


> Another November 1st party-goer here! My DD12 and I are going by ourselves, and we are so excited! We are not going with elaborate costumes, just DisneyStore Halloween shirts, and we are making headbands. We sewed treat bags as well! [GALLERY=]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/GALLERY]




Aww, love the treat bags! I'll wave hello if I see you guys! I'll be dressed as Captain America


----------



## monorailrabbit

Wanted to pop in real fast and share some thoughts from the party last night. (10/5). We had an amazing time!! We were able to meet all the characters we wanted: Ducks, Mickey, Minnie, Jafar, Queen with hardly any waits! We even ran into Brer Rabbit and I was so happy I couldn't handle it. That super CM was so nice and got a bunch of pics for us! Crowds were VERY manageable! We planned to meet Mickey during the first parade and watch the second, but after Mickey we were able to walk up to an awesome spot in Town Square! Great character interaction! If you aren't set on seeing the castle during the parade, I highly recommend this spot! We also scored a great spot right in front of Partners for the fireworks! We rode BTM 3 times with no wait and then got a spot right up front for HP - can't say enough good things about that show! I'll do a full report soon, but after reading about how crazy crowds are this year, I wanted to share how great we thought it was!


----------



## LindseyJo22

We went to the party last night (Oct 5) and it was amazing! The weather turned out to be absolutely perfect, despite all the forecasts previous.  It was relatively cool and cloudy all night, with a full moon during the fireworks.  We had such a wonderful night trick-or-treating, riding a few rides, eating many of the specialty desserts, and really just enjoying all the costumes, along with the parade and fireworks.  This was our first party, and though I don't know when we'll be able to be back in the fall, I know we'll be looking at tickets next time we're around during party time!


----------



## LindseyJo22

monorailrabbit said:


> Wanted to pop in real fast and share some thoughts from the party last night. (10/5). We had an amazing time!! We were able to meet all the characters we wanted: Ducks, Mickey, Minnie, Jafar, Queen with hardly any waits! We even ran into Brer Rabbit and I was so happy I couldn't handle it. That super CM was so nice and got a bunch of pics for us! Crowds were VERY manageable! We planned to meet Mickey during the first parade and watch the second, but after Mickey we were able to walk up to an awesome spot in Town Square! Great character interaction! If you aren't set on seeing the castle during the parade, I highly recommend this spot! We also scored a great spot right in front of Partners for the fireworks! We rode BTM 3 times with no wait and then got a spot right up front for HP - can't say enough good things about that show! I'll do a full report soon, but after reading about how crazy crowds are this year, I wanted to share how great we thought it was!



The Hocus Pocus show was fabulous! We watched it once from the hub before the second parade, but then got right in front of the castle for the final show and it was totally worth it.  I had figured it would be good, but I was really pleasantly surprised at the production quality (and amazing casting) for the show!  It was an awesome party night


----------



## kyomagi

LindseyJo22 said:


> We went to the party last night (Oct 5) and it was amazing! The weather turned out to be absolutely perfect, despite all the forecasts previous.  It was relatively cool and cloudy all night, with a full moon during the fireworks.  We had such a wonderful night trick-or-treating, riding a few rides, eating many of the specialty desserts, and really just enjoying all the costumes, along with the parade and fireworks.  This was our first party, and though I don't know when we'll be able to be back in the fall, I know we'll be looking at tickets next time we're around during party time!




Thats how it exactly turned out for us.  We went on short notice, booked last wednesday for last fridays party.  rain rain rain in the forcast.  

Rained while we ate both times, and both times we left to go mingle in the park it was a light drizzle.  By the time the parade rolled around, the rain had stopped and the fireworks went off with out a hitch!  After the FW's, it seemed everyone was shooting for either the previously closed Space mountain or SDMT

But during the party, despite the rain, we got on Pirates, JC and BTMRR before the party, after the party we got on Little mermaid, PM, SM, SD and HM before ending the night shopping. 

I would totally do that again


----------



## Jays2013

paradesintherain said:


> Aww, love the treat bags! I'll wave hello if I see you guys! I'll be dressed as Captain America



Too bad we'll be there the night before! I'm going to be Agent Carter. Hubby will be Captain America (which is to say, I talked him into wearing a Cap T-shirt.  )


----------



## Snuggly01

Is there any attractions that shutdown earlier then 7 pm? It looks like the Meet N Greets at Petes Silly Side Show stop at 6 pm? Somebody else said the Tiki Room stops around 5:30 PM? What about the railroad? Does it run right until 7 pm?


----------



## Pat Gaik

We had a great time at our replacement party 10/3 even though there was still some rain. We never did get to the dwarves but we got the most important shots we needed! (Fun fact - this is the same Alice we met 2 years ago on our honeymoon!)

Everyone was right when they said you can't do everything you want! We didn't do much trick or treating but we saw HP and parade and watched fireworks. Also got shots with Minnie, Donald and Daisy which were not long waits. Would have gotten Cruella because there was no wait but by the time we got done with Minnie and the Ducks, she was gone.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Pat Gaik said:


> We had a great time at our replacement party 10/3 even though there was still some rain. We never did get to the dwarves but we got the most important shots we needed! (Fun fact - this is the same Alice we met 2 years ago on our honeymoon!)



Those pictures came out great!!!


----------



## reesecup

I have not read all of these posts so this may be repetition...if so I do apologize. But I'm thinking about going around the middle part of the month. Just wondering from people's past experience as to how busy it may be (on a week day...I would not attempt a weekend night). Thanks.


----------



## Disfan454

mesaboy2 said:


> This time of year, that forecast is normal and often wrong.


Everytime we have gone to Disney, the forecast had rain for multiple days we had plans to be in the parks. We have never been rained on. I'm not joking. Don't let the forecast bother you.


----------



## Disfan454

Sorry Mesaboy2, my reply was meant for the person you were responding to.


----------



## Sakigt

Thanks for the trip reports y'all! They really help!

We're going this Friday the 13th! I have a two family group that pretty much rely on me to tell them what to do

Anyone do the line for Moana? We did Jack and Sally lined early 2015 which was fine and 7 dwarves 2016 which was kind of rough since they didn't come out early like J&S. We have 2 5 year olds and a 2 year old that are somewhat used to their insane parents waiting in lines but even last year we sent the older kids to do dumbo while we waited but it was still rough.

Any Moana tips? All our boys LOVE her


----------



## acln

Sakigt said:


> Thanks for the trip reports y'all! They really help!
> 
> We're going this Friday the 13th! I have a two family group that pretty much rely on me to tell them what to do
> 
> Anyone do the line for Moana? We did Jack and Sally lined early 2015 which was fine and 7 dwarves 2016 which was kind of rough since they didn't come out early like J&S. We have 2 5 year olds and a 2 year old that are somewhat used to their insane parents waiting in lines but even last year we sent the older kids to do dumbo while we waited but it was still rough.
> 
> Any Moana tips? All our boys LOVE her



The line for Moana seems to be forming around 4 just like Jack & Sally, and has been consistently long. I’m planning to do J&S at 4 and head to Moana immediately after and have planned for about a 2 hour wait at that point. If Moana is priority then I would definitely recommend lining up first thing at 4 if you can. 
@FoxC63 has a great thread going on with some examples for character wait times from the parties so far. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


----------



## Sakigt

acln said:


> The line for Moana seems to be forming around 4 just like Jack & Sally, and has been consistently long. I’m planning to do J&S at 4 and head to Moana immediately after and have planned for about a 2 hour wait at that point. If Moana is priority then I would definitely recommend lining up first thing at 4 if you can.
> @FoxC63 has a great thread going on with some examples for character wait times from the parties so far.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-my-party-plan-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/


Thanks! Looks like a 7 dwarves style nightmare wait. Guaranteed 1:45 wait.  The kids are older than previous years so I may take my chances after the first parade?


----------



## shm_helene

So I love when people tell about there actual experiences, so here it goes:

We did not go for MnG or the shows/parade/fireworks. We went for ToT and rides. We went on Sunday, 10/1, I have no idea what kind of attendance it was but it didn't feel crowded at all. We got there around 430, did Town Square Mickey and Tink, took a couple of pic (not MM).  We then went and got candy bags. Line for pic was long, so we skipped (wish we hadn't). Headed over to tomorrowland, did PeopleMover as walk on then ate dinner at Cosmic Rays (had the rotisserie chicken which was a nice change). Following that we did the dance party for about 25 mins, then ToT at Stitch, then Buzz, wanted to do Speedway but the line didn't drop under 20 mins (posted and on Lines/TP). Did ToT at Cosmic Rays right as it started with 0 wait (got like 3 pieces), got a magic shot outside the castle (poison apple). Headed over to Barnstomer, rode that, then did the Big Top ToT (there was a lot in there), we also did Dumbo (there was a cool PhotoPass guy there - not a magic shot but he got it with the lights of dumbo blurred in the background) ! After that it was about time for the parade so we headed to Frontierland, got there around 9 for a 915 parade. It was crazy packed (I know this is to be expected). We were on that path that goes to Tom Sawyer, but closer to the Liberty Belle. Everyone was standing on the rock wall (kids at least) it was still hard to see any of the lower stuff but we could see most of the higher stuff. Headed over to IASW, then carousel and sword, did the ToT stations at Pinocchio Haus (well, it was over there somewhere) and Philharmagic. Watched the fireworks from back near the entrance to Fantasyland (the rock walls) (wanted to get to Casey's but it just didn't happen). It was cool, though we needed to be centered a little bit more.  Afterwards we were headed to Adventureland and while my daughters were pretending to sign autograph books the Stepsisters came upon them - they were great! After that we headed over to Magic Carpets of Aladdin, rode that 3 times. Did the ToT at Jungle Cruise (that wasn't really worth walking down for. Then we did the ToT at Tiki - they literally topped us off - kept filling until we were all full. We finished the night at PoC and did some pics there. It was almost midnight, never thought I would  be "one of those", but we were. We stayed at Poly and took the resort monorail.  We had to wait for the 2nd one, kind of frustrating because in our car only one couple got off at Contemporary and one with us at Poly - the other 20 or so people got off at TTC. I get it, but being that I paid for that access it was a little frustrating to have to wait extra long.

Thoughts:
(1) We dressed up and it was totally worth it - the CM's and photo people like that, so do other guests. We did my DD's as Belle in yellow and Belle in blue, DH as Beast, and me as Mrs. Potts. I wish more people had dressed up but I did see a lot of great costumes.
(2) I would do a MK day at some point in the trip BEFORE going to the party. It was the first time we stepped foot in there this trip and we didn't get that first walk down Main Street, basic exploration down. I felt like my girls would have had a better idea of what they wanted to do if they had already been in once. For ex Big Thunder never had a wait of more than 10 mins, mostly 5 (Lines and MDE posted times) but we didn't go on it, found out on our park day that our 7 yo LOVED that ride.  I think we could have just enjoyed it more if we had been in the park more.
(3) I would do 2 parties, it was hard to really do it all in just one, the only issue being the late nights.
(4) I'm not 100% we will do another party, but it's definitely an option.
(5) If you're planning another MK day, do it on a party day. It was mobbed on non-party days.
(6) I wish I had more of a plan going in - I tried not to plan it but I think we lost a decent amount of time doing in that way.

Let me know if you have any questions! If I remember anything else I will let you know!


----------



## pattyw

Pat Gaik said:


> We had a great time at our replacement party 10/3 even though there was still some rain. We never did get to the dwarves but we got the most important shots we needed! (Fun fact - this is the same Alice we met 2 years ago on our honeymoon!)
> 
> Everyone was right when they said you can't do everything you want! We didn't do much trick or treating but we saw HP and parade and watched fireworks. Also got shots with Minnie, Donald and Daisy which were not long waits. Would have gotten Cruella because there was no wait but by the time we got done with Minnie and the Ducks, she was gone.
> 
> View attachment 275115 View attachment 275116



I like your costumes


----------



## tinabina919

Pat Gaik said:


> We had a great time at our replacement party 10/3 even though there was still some rain. We never did get to the dwarves but we got the most important shots we needed! (Fun fact - this is the same Alice we met 2 years ago on our honeymoon!)
> 
> Everyone was right when they said you can't do everything you want! We didn't do much trick or treating but we saw HP and parade and watched fireworks. Also got shots with Minnie, Donald and Daisy which were not long waits. Would have gotten Cruella because there was no wait but by the time we got done with Minnie and the Ducks, she was gone.
> 
> View attachment 275115 View attachment 275116


Hey I think I saw you guys! Did they hold hands with you and jump around in a circle?? It was hilarious.
I don't do character meets but we did watch a few and they were great.

Really had a great time at the party as well. Went on so many rides with no wait, got tons of candy without really trying to and got to sit on the hub grass and watch the fireworks.


----------



## simnia

This may have been asked and answered before  (sorry) but can you see/ hear Hallowishes if you are behind the castle (i.e. over near 7DMT)?


----------



## iujen94

Hi! I'd love some help with a MNSSHP touring plan! We will be going Thursday, October 19.  It will be me, DS11 and DS13. We should get to the park around 4:30, I'm hoping, and we will have 2 FPs to use in the 4:30-6:30 time frame (made using our APs).

Our "must do's" are - fireworks, parade (either one), some trick or treating, and a good amount of ride riding (especially multiple rides on BTMRR, Space and 7DMT - but we can do without 7DMT if the line is too long). None of us are worried about doing any of the character M&Gs, which should free up a lot of party time for us. Like everyone I'm sure, we'd love good seats and a good view for the fireworks and parade, but don't want to camp out for an hour or more to get that. 

Anyone have a magical plan for us that will maximize our time?? Would love to hear anyone's thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## GraceMonica

I scanned through the last few pages and didn't see this reported. 

The Halloween party on Halloween Night is now sold out.


----------



## Jays2013

GraceMonica said:


> I scanned through the last few pages and didn't see this reported.
> 
> The Halloween party on Halloween Night is now sold out.



Drat.  Not certainly not unexpected.


----------



## Kindermouse

I know several people have mentioned that the HM treats are small so I'll post a picture to give you an idea of its size-yes I took a bite before I remembered to take a picture but still. This is the little saucer sized plate so that makes the HM dessert about the size of a Twinkie which is pretty small for a 5 dollar price tag


----------



## s3058

I heard a cm say that tomorrow nights party is sold out. I'm not sure how accurate this is though.


----------



## GraceMonica

s3058 said:


> I heard a cm say that tomorrow nights party is sold out. I'm not sure how accurate this is though.



Still available via the website for tomorrow, but this whole week is supposed to be high crowds, so it wouldnt surprise me if it's sold out day of


----------



## Pat Gaik

tinabina919 said:


> Hey I think I saw you guys! Did they hold hands with you and jump around in a circle??



We didn’t do a circle but did a lot of “how do you do and shake hands!”

Edit: my hubby says we did jump around in a circle!


----------



## jenhelgren

If we are near the start of Belle and Gaston's line and head straight to Cruella-any guesses on how long we will wait for Cruella? We want to be able to watch the first parade in Frontierland and I'm not sure how much time to allow


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Kindermouse said:


> I know several people have mentioned that the HM treats are small so I'll post a picture to give you an idea of its size-yes I took a bite before I remembered to take a picture but still. This is the little saucer sized plate so that makes the HM dessert about the size of a Twinkie which is pretty small for a 5 dollar price tag
> View attachment 275429


Thanks for the pic! What did you think tastewise?


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Saw on twitter that the Mickey Pumpkin Waffles are now available all day for a limited time! We are going to try them before the party starts now to save time!


----------



## Kindermouse

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Thanks for the pic! What did you think tastewise?


 I thought it was just ok. The cookie crust/base is very dry and I think that that took away from the rest of the dessert.


----------



## Felicis

iujen94 said:


> Hi! I'd love some help with a MNSSHP touring plan! We will be going Thursday, October 19.  It will be me, DS11 and DS13. We should get to the park around 4:30, I'm hoping, and we will have 2 FPs to use in the 4:30-6:30 time frame (made using our APs).
> 
> Our "must do's" are - fireworks, parade (either one), some trick or treating, and a good amount of ride riding (especially multiple rides on BTMRR, Space and 7DMT - but we can do without 7DMT if the line is too long). None of us are worried about doing any of the character M&Gs, which should free up a lot of party time for us. Like everyone I'm sure, we'd love good seats and a good view for the fireworks and parade, but don't want to camp out for an hour or more to get that.
> 
> Anyone have a magical plan for us that will maximize our time?? Would love to hear anyone's thoughts and suggestions!



I don't have a magical plan, but this is pretty much what we did. In all honesty, once we completed our fast passes (got a 3rd one in after tapping in for the 2nd), we just did a circuit of the park from Adventureland, where we started, riding as we went. Everything was low, except 7dwarves, which didn't seem to go below 20 minutes, and, I think, Peter Pan. Otherwise we did heaps. Managed to meet the standard princesses who usuallly have 30 min plus queues with 5 minute queues, then we did Cruella and Lotso as specials too. BTMRR was awesome, low queues. Space was low as well. We just grabbed a parade spot in frontier land when we started our second circuit of the park and we felt like a rest. Oh, didn't bother with fireworks, as we had had nights of them already, we were on BTMRR when they started, that was cool. Did watch a Hocus Pocus earlier which was fun, just grabbed a view on the right hand side facing the castle, and DD was able to see fine. TOT we didn't start until our second circuit so we didn't have to carry them all night, and the queues were smaller and free flowing too.


----------



## goofy_87

Planned a last minute trip a few days ago around halloween and saw MNSSHP is showing sold out for the 31st. Any chance they release more tickets at the gate?


----------



## mesaboy2

goofy_87 said:


> Planned a last minute trip a few days ago around halloween and saw MNSSHP is showing sold out for the 31st. *Any chance they release more tickets at the gate?*



No, sorry.


----------



## kyomagi

goofy_87 said:


> Planned a last minute trip a few days ago around halloween and saw MNSSHP is showing sold out for the 31st. Any chance they release more tickets at the gate?




Yikes thats a heck of a last minute trip to plan.  We went on halloween night last year and it was absolutely packed


----------



## goofy_87

kyomagi said:


> Yikes thats a heck of a last minute trip to plan.  We went on halloween night last year and it was absolutely packed



Yeah booked 2 days ago, 4 day trip around halloween.


----------



## Amunet

simnia said:


> This may have been asked and answered before  (sorry) but can you see/ hear Hallowishes if you are behind the castle (i.e. over near 7DMT)?


You can hear it and see the fireworks going off (all around you, actually) but not see the projections/whole show


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

goofy_87 said:


> Planned a last minute trip a few days ago around halloween and saw MNSSHP is showing sold out for the 31st. Any chance they release more tickets at the gate?



There are still tickets available for the next day's party and the party on the Sunday before.


----------



## AlexsMom29

If the only meet and greet that we need to do is pooh and friends, when should I line up?


----------



## Cluelyss

AlexsMom29 said:


> If the only meet and greet that we need to do is pooh and friends, when should I line up?


 By 630 if you want to be guaranteed a spot in their first set.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

monorailrabbit said:


> Wanted to pop in real fast and share some thoughts from the party last night. (10/5). We had an amazing time!! We were able to meet all the characters we wanted: Ducks, Mickey, Minnie, Jafar, Queen with hardly any waits! We even ran into Brer Rabbit and I was so happy I couldn't handle it. That super CM was so nice and got a bunch of pics for us! Crowds were VERY manageable! We planned to meet Mickey during the first parade and watch the second, but after Mickey we were able to walk up to an awesome spot in Town Square! Great character interaction! If you aren't set on seeing the castle during the parade, I highly recommend this spot! We also scored a great spot right in front of Partners for the fireworks! We rode BTM 3 times with no wait and then got a spot right up front for HP - can't say enough good things about that show! I'll do a full report soon, but after reading about how crazy crowds are this year, I wanted to share how great we thought it was!


 We were there this night too! I'm bummed we missed Bret Rabbit! That's awesome. I totally agree about it being manageable. And thank goodness the weather held off!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

We went to our first Halloween Party last Thursday, Oct. 5. We had such a great time! I dreaded what was going to happen because the weather was supposed be rainy the whole time! So we got there about 430 and did a magic shot at the pumpkins. I sent the teenagers off to do their thing and we mingled with the rest of our family for a little bit. We watched the first Hocus Pocus show because it wasn't raining and I just knew it was going to. Then we walked right in to Be Our Guest and sat right down! I couldn't believe it. And I was so excited to meet Beast. I had no plans on doing this during the party because I didn't want to take up time. Unfortunately my husband was having issues with his back and needed the break. I feel like it's totally worth it. (I also didn't have little ones to worry about) We checked out some rides and met up with my teens who then left us as we headed to Seven Dwarfs. We got in line for them at about 10:15 and was done by 10:45. Then headed to find a spot for the parade. The parade is fantastic. We did a few more rides then headed out. My husband and I had the best time. I actually wasn't crazy about going because of the additional cost but I'm glad we did it. Now my sister, who had two 4 year olds and a 5 year old with her said she felt rushed. They did mostly character meets so that took more of their time.

I'm not sure if we just timed it right or what but nothing we did took long or felt too crowded.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

CAHarwell said:


> Is anyone else NOT doing Disney costumes for MNSSHP? My 11yo DS wanted to go Steampunk this year, so my DHdecided to match him, and I snagged a super cute Victorian bathing costume. I hope we don't look out of place!


I saw a lot of non-Disney costumes especially Harry Potter.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Sakigt said:


> Thanks! Looks like a 7 dwarves style nightmare wait. Guaranteed 1:45 wait.  The kids are older than previous years so I may take my chances after the first parade?


I waited 30 minutes. Got there about 10:15.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Jays2013 said:


> The dance party over in Tomorrowland--how crowded has it been? Is it better earlier or later? That's not something I see a lot of reports on, but ODS loves to dance and we want to make sure he gets to enjoy it.


We were by there about 11. There were about 30 people dancing.


----------



## only hope

iujen94 said:


> Hi! I'd love some help with a MNSSHP touring plan! We will be going Thursday, October 19.  It will be me, DS11 and DS13. We should get to the park around 4:30, I'm hoping, and we will have 2 FPs to use in the 4:30-6:30 time frame (made using our APs).
> 
> Our "must do's" are - fireworks, parade (either one), some trick or treating, and a good amount of ride riding (especially multiple rides on BTMRR, Space and 7DMT - but we can do without 7DMT if the line is too long). None of us are worried about doing any of the character M&Gs, which should free up a lot of party time for us. Like everyone I'm sure, we'd love good seats and a good view for the fireworks and parade, but don't want to camp out for an hour or more to get that.
> 
> Anyone have a magical plan for us that will maximize our time?? Would love to hear anyone's thoughts and suggestions!



Parade- it is really good and you may want to watch twice. The second one is much less crowded. If you definitely have no interest in watching twice, watch the second one. Either way, watch from Frontierland. It isn't as crowded and that is where the parade starts, so you no wait for the parade to get to you. If you don't care about front row viewing you could should up 30 minutes ahead of time. This can be a great time to send the teenager to grab snacks or you grab them after a spot is established. If you watch with your backs to one of the two bridges to BTMRR and dash over there as the last float is passing you, you will be one of the first and walk onto the ride. Wait any later and there will be a 15-20mn wait temporarily as everyone has the same idea.

For the fireworks, a good spot to watch that doesn't require showing up early is near Casey's, the Plaza, or in between the two on Main Street. We stood a few dozen feet up from Casey's and the area never filled out, on a sold out night. It makes for an easy exit to Adventureland or Tommorowland.

Save trick or treating for after the fireworks. The lines are very long at the beginning of the night but usually walk up after fireworks. Read the info on the locations in the other Halloween post- some are trails with multiple spots, meaning more candy more quickly. 

Try getting FP for 2 of the 3 must do rides. You can make them from 4-6:30. Have one start at 4 and the next at 5. As soon as you use the first one, try to change the time of the second one to the current time. As soon as you use the second one, do a search for a third. If nothing else, you can hop in line for 7DMT at the end of the night so you're not wasting party time.

Some of the character m&g have 10 minute lines or less late in the night- if the only reason you're not doing them is to save time, just keep a lookout after the fireworks as you walk around. You may find someone you all are interested in with less wait time than some of the rides.


----------



## kcount

One of our "must do" M&G's are Captain Jack Sparrow and Moana.  Does anyone know how the lines have been for them?  When would be the best times to see them?  We are traveling with 5 children, ages 6, 5, 3, 2, and a newborn.  We are going on Sunday, October 29th.


----------



## ggarriso

Do not see many postings on the Garden Plaza Dessert party @ MNSSHP this year, couple people said it was so non crowded that it was almost weird/awkward.. Any recent thoughts.. Have this booked but thinking about dropping it.


----------



## samara

We went to the party on 10/5 and had a great time!  DH and I arrived about 6:45 (DS14 and DF15 were already there).  The whole atmosphere seemed so festive and Halloweeny  We got in line for the pumpkin shot in the middle of Town Square.  The line looked long but moved quickly and it was fun looking around at everyone's costumes while we waited.  Afterward, the bypass was still open so we meandered that way and got several pictures, including the poison apple magic shot.  We headed over to HM from there and only waited about 15 minutes to board.  When we were leaving the ride, we got a fun surprise - Madame Leota was heading towards the ride and we were able to get a picture with her.  Really fun interaction.  When we were saying goodbye, she told us to go out and enjoy life because she didn't have one 

While we waited in line for the carriage magic shot, we got another surprise...the kids texted to suggest we meet up!  I really hadn't planned on seeing them all night  They were just getting on a ride though, so we wandered around Liberty Square for awhile and ran into a Photopass photographer standing on her own near Columbia Harbour House.  She did the hitchhiking ghost magic shot with us.  I went back later to look for her to get one for the kids but she was gone, so I don't know where she ended up.  We also checked the line for Jack and Sally around 8 before meeting the kids.  It was about 1.5 hours long, which was longer than we wanted, but shorter than it's been on other party days I think.  We checked back about an hour later and it was about the same.  

After meeting the kids, we all went to ride BTMR, which was a walk-on.  We then went around the park trick-or-treating.  I didn't find that the CMs were overly generous with candy, just a few pieces per person.  But it was still pretty early and I know they get more generous the later it gets.  The Philharmagic stop was really neat and we stopped to watch the Sleepy Hollow cartoon for a few minutes.  At this point, the kids went back to ride HM and get the carriage picture.  DH and I did a little shopping and wandered to Main St to get a spot for the fireworks.  I hung around while DH went to get a pumpkin waffle sundae (he loved it.)  The kids were going to join us, but decided they wanted hot dogs from Casey's, so while the did watch, it was not with us.  The fireworks were great.  Lots of music from Nightmare, which I love.  

After the fireworks, I was planning to head to Frontierland to find a spot for all of us to watch the parade together.  DH really wanted to watch from Main St though, so we headed toward the castle to look for spots in the loop.  BAD IDEA!  I had forgotten that there was a Hocus Pocus show between the fireworks and the parade, so there were lots of people rushing toward the stage.  We did manage to find a spot, though, and like good rule-following guests, we sat behind the tape.  Of course, three people came and sat in front of us.  I was annoyed, but I shouldn't have been because CMs made them move.  The parade was wonderful.  Our kids were so impressed with the Headless Horseman riding through and we all just loved the grave diggers.  

After the parade, it was our turn to rush the stage for the Hocus Pocus show.  We got great spots only a couple of rows in.  The show was probably my favorite thing about the night.  It was just so, so good.  It almost felt like being a part of the movie.  After the show we started heading out.  I was still hoping to get the Headless Horseman magic shot, but it was pretty late and we were all tired since we'd been in the parks since 8am.  So although I saw some photographers taking photos where I think it would have been we skipped it.  We really wanted to get a Minnie van, but apparently they stop running at midnight, so we waited for about 15 minutes before a bus came for the beach club.  By the time we got back to our room and got settled for the night, it was almost 2am.

I didn't end up getting either of the two Magic Shots I had planned on but somehow managed to get all the ones I hadn't planned on!  Totally fine, although in retrospect I wish we had stopped for the Horseman.  I definitely want to do this party again.  I think as a second-time visitor, I would do a few more rides.  As first-timers, DH and I were just so taken by the atmosphere and we found ourselves just wanting to wander around and take it all in!


----------



## sherlockmiles

@samara thanks for the great write up.  so glad you had a great experience.  we were first timers too.  experienced a lot, learned alot.  my DH is the one who said we were definitely returning next year.  

we were there for Irma, and I thought that there would be more decorations.  does anyone know if more were put out later in the month?


----------



## Cluelyss

ggarriso said:


> Do not see many postings on the Garden Plaza Dessert party @ MNSSHP this year, couple people said it was so non crowded that it was almost weird/awkward.. Any recent thoughts.. Have this booked but thinking about dropping it.


We are doing it Friday - happy to report back.


----------



## Cluelyss

kcount said:


> One of our "must do" M&G's are Captain Jack Sparrow and Moana.  Does anyone know how the lines have been for them?  When would be the best times to see them?  We are traveling with 5 children, ages 6, 5, 3, 2, and a newborn.  We are going on Sunday, October 29th.


Moana comes out early (5:45) so her line has been forming around 4. From most reports, her line stays consistently long all night. I'd recommend lining up as soon as you enter the park to be one of the first to meet her. This will also not cost you any party time.

Jack's line can get long, too, though not as bad. Plan to arrive at least 30 minutes before the start of his set, as his line gets cut quickly, often before he even arrives.


----------



## Aron1012

Just got back from short trip for DD birthday.  We did the party on Oct 6th and it was our first time going.  We flew in that day so was a very long day leaving home at 5:00am and catching last ride of day on BTMR about 12:05.  We got there about 2:30 with our APs.  Crowds were very low up until 4:00.  Did our FPs for PPF and SM plus Barnstormer and Dumbo before the rain came pouring down.  We were stuck under cool ship for almost an hour.  7DMT was still closed about 4:30 when rained stopped so our FP for it was good until 7:00.  We did BL and then decided to head for PoC about 5:00.  Line for Jack and Sally was pretty long despite rain when we went by.  PoC was 45 min wait and when we came out I saw CM carrying palms trees across the street so figured it was for Moana.  Rain was just stopping for good and line didn't look too bad so we hopped in.  DD was dressed as her for the party!!  Despite a 25 min break just before our turn(ugh), it only took about 50 min in total.  We finished at 6:55pm and sprinted to 7DMT.  My phone said 7:00pm when we got there but FP came up blue.  Luckily CM let us still use it. 

Next we did some ToT and then ate at CHH.  Was strange eating there with so many open tables inside.  After we did HM which took about 30 min and then hearse driver magic shot about 8:30.  We did quick walk on of BTMR and moved to spot along parade route across from CBJ.  We got there about 9:00 and were one row back from rope.  We didn't see the horseman which was disappointing.  Not sure if he had already been by or didn't ride that night.  Parade was amazing!! 

After the parade we went straight to Jack Sparrow M&G.  Our pictures were at 9:55, so maybe 20 min wait.  Couldn't believe it was that short really.  Next we went to castle to find spot for fireworks.  We easily found a spot on the curb of the hub kind of in front of Crystal Palace.  There was nobody on street in front of us so made for a great viewing spot.  Was really surprised how much more room there was than a typical park night fireworks.  Didn't see any CMs directing people around like normal, but honestly wasn't a need for it.  We all thought Hallowishes was much better than Wishes or HEA. 

After fireworks we head to SM and it was walk on also.  Did the dance party while over there.  About 11:00 we headed back to Adventureland to meet Jasmine, but instead it was Alladin and Abu.  They were rotating them and Jasmine/Genie all night.  Then we rode PoC again walk on and headed for BTMR.  We actually had to wait for last half of parade to pass right by Splash, so kind of got to see it twice.  Was hardly any crowd at that showing.  We did two rides on BTMR with second one being last train of day.

All is all it was great.  Crowds didn't seem that bad and short ride times were awesome.  Like many have said the time goes by so fast it is hard to get everything you want in.  But it was definitely worth it to us and would probably do it again sometime.


----------



## Andyman33

do I need to print my actual ticket and bring that or if it is assigned to me on MDE I can just use my magic band?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

It should be linked on MDE.I can see mine.


----------



## Andyman33

oh it is linked. just making sure that they have scanners in the park to give my wristband to me and I dont' need to bring paper tickets


----------



## beffiegirl

Going on 10/15, just wondering if any body knows how long the wait for J&S is late at night near closing? It's the only m&g we care about but i can't see waiting over an hour. So just curious. Also wondering how long it takes to get out of MK to TTC? Is it really crazy? Thanks!


----------



## godders

Hey guys, this may have already been answered but 429 pages is an awful lot to search through. 

Does anyone know if the flag pole area is open to everyone for the parades? I know it used to be part of the dessert party package but as it isn't this year I'm hoping it isn't still closed off for regular party guests.


----------



## sherlockmiles

godders said:


> Hey guys, this may have already been answered but 429 pages is an awful lot to search through.
> 
> Does anyone know if the flag pole area is open to everyone for the parades? I know it used to be part of the dessert party package but as it isn't this year I'm hoping it isn't still closed off for regular party guests.




Flag pole area - meaning in town square in front of train station?  If this is what you mean, then yes, it is open to everyone.  For our party is was almost totally empty.


----------



## godders

sherlockmiles said:


> Flag pole area - meaning in town square in front of train station?  If this is what you mean, then yes, it is open to everyone.  For our party is was almost totally empty.



Yes that's exactly where I mean. Awesome! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jackie35

So fun reading that everyone is having a good time! We will be heading down in two weeks! Can’t wait since this is our first trip as a family!!
Wondering when the Halloween magic shots will be ?open? Is it 4 or 7? 
Thanks!


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Perhaps this has been asked already....but I was wondering if you could wear costumes that light up to MNSSHP?  I'm making a Tinkerbell costume, and I would like to include lights.  I have read the costume restrictions set forth by Disney already, and it does not specifically say anything about lights, so I'm wondering anyone else's experiences......

TIA


----------



## mickey1968

sherlockmiles said:


> @samara thanks for the great write up.  so glad you had a great experience.  we were first timers too.  experienced a lot, learned alot.  my DH is the one who said we were definitely returning next year.
> 
> we were there for Irma, and I thought that there would be more decorations.  does anyone know if more were put out later in the month?


Most of the decorations are only down Main Street and in the entry plaza. During the parties they do the projections in some other areas, but not much deco. But I did see pictures of where they took down a bunch of the decoration prior to Irma.


----------



## skullsplitter

Wife, 10yo son, and I did the 10/5 party.  The name of the game was flexibility as I had a plan ready to see the list of characters my son asked for.  That plan went out the window quickly!  In the park at 4 and picked up the party Sorcerer's card then hit the bypass for pics and our bags.  Crowds were light preparty.  I had FP just in case the character plan changed.  We did Belle and Minetrain on fp, gaston, under the sea, ariel, snacked at Pinnocchio Haus, small world, and haunted mansion all by 7.  Then the party was a mix of rides, ToT, pics, parade, and a couple of characters.  Lines for rides were short.  Weather was nice.  The atmosphere festive.  It was an all around great time.  Only thing we'd change is that we'd fly in the day before.  We flew out early in the AM and went straight to the party after landing.  It made for a long day.


----------



## sherlockmiles

skullsplitter said:


> Only thing we'd change is that we'd fly in the day before.  We flew out early in the AM and went straight to the party after landing.  It made for a long day.



This was our original plan that got changed because of Irma - we arrived a day earlier.  My DH has already said that next year we are going down on saturday, NOT the same day as a party.  So glad to hear you had a good time and were able to go with the flow as things changed.


----------



## TinkSassy

Am now going in for a last minute vacay in 2 weeks.  I can attend the party either 10/26 or 10/27.  Originally was thinking 10/26 but now I'm rethinking as my flight is not early on Saturday so I could sleep a bit.  

Thoughts on crowds?  I will be in park 2 1/2 days total with goals being F&W and the MNSSHP.


----------



## tchris4

We're going on 10/24. I am so excited. We'll be monster's inc - with my husband in a Sully onesie costume  My DS (3) is so excited to be Mike. Are the allergy candies with the trick or treating lines? My DD (1) has a peanut allergy, so we want to avoid anything that may get her sick. This will be my 3rd halloween party, and since I do not think we will be waiting in character lines, we should have a good time riding rides, eating, watching fireworks and parade


----------



## Tink0106

Aron1012 said:


> Just got back from short trip for DD birthday.  We did the party on Oct 6th and it was our first time going.  We flew in that day so was a very long day leaving home at 5:00am and catching last ride of day on BTMR about 12:05.  We got there about 2:30 with our APs.  Crowds were very low up until 4:00.  Did our FPs for PPF and SM plus Barnstormer and Dumbo before the rain came pouring down.  We were stuck under cool ship for almost an hour.  7DMT was still closed about 4:30 when rained stopped so our FP for it was good until 7:00.  We did BL and then decided to head for PoC about 5:00.  Line for Jack and Sally was pretty long despite rain when we went by.  PoC was 45 min wait and when we came out I saw CM carrying palms trees across the street so figured it was for Moana.  Rain was just stopping for good and line didn't look too bad so we hopped in.  DD was dressed as her for the party!!  Despite a 25 min break just before our turn(ugh), it only took about 50 min in total.  We finished at 6:55pm and sprinted to 7DMT.  My phone said 7:00pm when we got there but FP came up blue.  Luckily CM let us still use it.
> 
> Next we did some ToT and then ate at CHH.  Was strange eating there with so many open tables inside.  After we did HM which took about 30 min and then hearse driver magic shot about 8:30.  We did quick walk on of BTMR and moved to spot along parade route across from CBJ.  We got there about 9:00 and were one row back from rope.  We didn't see the horseman which was disappointing.  Not sure if he had already been by or didn't ride that night.  Parade was amazing!!
> 
> After the parade we went straight to Jack Sparrow M&G.  Our pictures were at 9:55, so maybe 20 min wait.  Couldn't believe it was that short really.  Next we went to castle to find spot for fireworks.  We easily found a spot on the curb of the hub kind of in front of Crystal Palace.  There was nobody on street in front of us so made for a great viewing spot.  Was really surprised how much more room there was than a typical park night fireworks.  Didn't see any CMs directing people around like normal, but honestly wasn't a need for it.  We all thought Hallowishes was much better than Wishes or HEA.
> 
> After fireworks we head to SM and it was walk on also.  Did the dance party while over there.  About 11:00 we headed back to Adventureland to meet Jasmine, but instead it was Alladin and Abu.  They were rotating them and Jasmine/Genie all night.  Then we rode PoC again walk on and headed for BTMR.  We actually had to wait for last half of parade to pass right by Splash, so kind of got to see it twice.  Was hardly any crowd at that showing.  We did two rides on BTMR with second one being last train of day.
> 
> All is all it was great.  Crowds didn't seem that bad and short ride times were awesome.  Like many have said the time goes by so fast it is hard to get everything you want in.  But it was definitely worth it to us and would probably do it again sometime.



Can you tell me where the line for Moana started. I know its in the area around POC but where?


----------



## sheila14

So I have been watching for resort openings for the last few days and today I snagged WL I cannot believe how difficult it has been to upgrade my reservation.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi all - I noticed on the Lines app that Jungle Cruise is closed right now during the party. Is it open at all during the party, or should we ride it before 7:00 PM? I'm going Oct. 20th with 2 kids who have never been to WDW, so that's one of my must-ride attractions with them. Thanks!


----------



## monique5

dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi all - I noticed on the Lines app that Jungle Cruise is closed right now during the party. Is it open at all during the party, or should we ride it before 7:00 PM? I'm going Oct. 20th with 2 kids who have never been to WDW, so that's one of my must-ride attractions with them. Thanks!



See Post #1, MNSSHP open attractions. JC not open during party.


----------



## mesaboy2

dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi all - I noticed on the Lines app that Jungle Cruise is closed right now during the party. Is it open at all during the party, or should we ride it before 7:00 PM? I'm going Oct. 20th with 2 kids who have never been to WDW, so that's one of my must-ride attractions with them. Thanks!



JC is closed during the party.  Post #1 lists all open attractions.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> So I have been watching for resort openings for the last few days and today I snagged WL I cannot believe how difficult it has been to upgrade my reservation.



Congrats! We love it there!


----------



## Aron1012

Tink0106 said:


> Can you tell me where the line for Moana started. I know its in the area around POC but where?



It is right between Swiss Family Treehouse and Jungle Cruise.  Or right across from Magic Carpets.  There is a little deck there and line snakes back and forth. 

Best part is Aloha Isle is right there, so I got one of the new Dole Whips on top of a Pineapple Upside down cake while we were waiting.  That might have been the first day they even offered them.


----------



## ArielRae

nittanyliongirl02 said:


> Perhaps this has been asked already....but I was wondering if you could wear costumes that light up to MNSSHP?  I'm making a Tinkerbell costume, and I would like to include lights.  I have read the costume restrictions set forth by Disney already, and it does not specifically say anything about lights, so I'm wondering anyone else's experiences......
> 
> TIA



Yes you can wear lights. Was at last nights party (Oct10th) and saw a few with light up parts. Even saw a couple totally covered in string lights. Also the usual strollers covered all over with string lots too.


----------



## Mary2e

We will be staying in Tampa and are considering going to the Halloween party for an evening.  Can someone confirm they are letting people in at 4pm that are only holding party tickets?  Getting in 3 hours early would make it worth it to take the drive and allow us to leave around 9pm so we don't get back to our hotel too late.  We are considering a Thursday night at the end of the month.  I assume it won't be as busy on a Thurs.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Mary2e said:


> We will be staying in Tampa and are considering going to the Halloween party for an evening.  Can someone confirm they are letting people in at 4pm that are only holding party tickets?  Getting in 3 hours early would make it worth it to take the drive and allow us to leave around 9pm so we don't get back to our hotel too late.  We are considering a Thursday night at the end of the month.  I assume it won't be as busy on a Thurs.


yes


----------



## Mary2e

Thank you very much!


----------



## kydisneyfans

Back from the 10-6 Party. 
We've been to 6-7 Parties over the years, this one was the least attended. Maybe the lack of ticket discounts kept it that way, but it was pretty quiet. That was a nice, pleasant surprise. 

My wife and I were Ariel and Sebastian. The CM's loved the Sebastian outfit, I was given a most creative costume badge entering the park. Other CM's took photos stating they have a daily contest to see who found the best costume of the night. I didn't tell them that other CM's had already taken the photo for the same thing. The costume was modified last minute as I had long sleeves on under the costume, and it was just too hot. Another partier dressed as a chef loved the costume and lots of photos were taken. 

My wife had knee surgery earlier this year and aggravated the injury on the trip, so she went the wheelchair route for the party. 

Most, if not all rides were walk on all night. 
We walked back to the candy station under the big top, looked over at the 7 Dwarves line, and couldn't believe there were only 4 families in it. It took 10 minutes tops around 10:00 PM. The line for Ariel was also short, but we had to wait out the character break. 

Candy was generous, our bags were nearly full from only half of the treat stations. The last parade was delayed a bit, but good areas to view could still be found in Liberty Square at 11:00. 

All in all, it was a great time. We'll be booking the same party for 2018. Hopefully next time a bus will actually come to OKW to take folks to the party. Not one bus showed from 6:25-7:00 or after. By then, we had Ubered to the park.


----------



## jenhelgren

How far back can the Hocus Pocus show be viewed? MY DD wants to try and watch the last show of the night but I know everyone will be tired-is there anywhere elevated further back so we can stop and view a little without walking in front of others trying to find a spot?


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

ArielRae said:


> Yes you can wear lights. Was at last nights party (Oct10th) and saw a few with light up parts. Even saw a couple totally covered in string lights. Also the usual strollers covered all over with string lots too.



GREAT!  Thank you so much for your reply!  I'm so excited!!!!  My Tinkerbell is going to look awesome!!!


----------



## DisneyElite4

tchris4 said:


> We're going on 10/24. I am so excited. We'll be monster's inc - with my husband in a Sully onesie costume  My DS (3) is so excited to be Mike. Are the allergy candies with the trick or treating lines? My DD (1) has a peanut allergy, so we want to avoid anything that may get her sick. This will be my 3rd halloween party, and since I do not think we will be waiting in character lines, we should have a good time riding rides, eating, watching fireworks and parade



We will be there the same night! I will keep an eye out for the Monster's Inc. family. We will all be wearing orange pumpkin T-shirts! There are seven of us including the grandparents.


----------



## GrumpyGal43

DisneyElite4 said:


> We will be there the same night! I will keep an eye out for the Monster's Inc. family. We will all be wearing orange pumpkin T-shirts! There are seven of us including the grandparents.



I'll be there that night too!  My friends and I will be in matching grey/purple villian tshirts with purple tiaras


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

jenhelgren said:


> How far back can the Hocus Pocus show be viewed? MY DD wants to try and watch the last show of the night but I know everyone will be tired-is there anywhere elevated further back so we can stop and view a little without walking in front of others trying to find a spot?


We stood in the grass area in front of Casey's and saw just fine. I wouldn't suggest that far back for kids though.


----------



## Cluelyss

kydisneyfans said:


> Back from the 10-6 Party.
> We've been to 6-7 Parties over the years, this one was the least attended. Maybe the lack of ticket discounts kept it that way, but it was pretty quiet. That was a nice, pleasant surprise.
> 
> My wife and I were Ariel and Sebastian. The CM's loved the Sebastian outfit, I was given a most creative costume badge entering the park. Other CM's took photos stating they have a daily contest to see who found the best costume of the night. I didn't tell them that other CM's had already taken the photo for the same thing. The costume was modified last minute as I had long sleeves on under the costume, and it was just too hot. Another partier dressed as a chef loved the costume and lots of photos were taken.
> 
> My wife had knee surgery earlier this year and aggravated the injury on the trip, so she went the wheelchair route for the party.
> 
> Most, if not all rides were walk on all night.
> We walked back to the candy station under the big top, looked over at the 7 Dwarves line, and couldn't believe there were only 4 families in it. It took 10 minutes tops around 10:00 PM. The line for Ariel was also short, but we had to wait out the character break.
> 
> Candy was generous, our bags were nearly full from only half of the treat stations. The last parade was delayed a bit, but good areas to view could still be found in Liberty Square at 11:00.
> 
> All in all, it was a great time. We'll be booking the same party for 2018. Hopefully next time a bus will actually come to OKW to take folks to the party. Not one bus showed from 6:25-7:00 or after. By then, we had Ubered to the park.


Please post a picture of your costume!!!


----------



## simnia

Another one for the 10/24 party.  I'll be on the look out for the Monsters Family, Orange Pumpkin T-Shirt Family and the Villain T-Shirt & Tiara Group.  
(I'll be in an orange mickey shaped candy corn shirt and Halloween ears.  DH will just be in a mickey heads shirt).


----------



## DisneyElite4

GrumpyGal43 said:


> I'll be there that night too!  My friends and I will be in matching grey/purple villian tshirts with purple tiaras





simnia said:


> Another one for the 10/24 party.  I'll be on the look out for the Monsters Family, Orange Pumpkin T-Shirt Family and the Villain T-Shirt & Tiara Group.
> (I'll be in an orange mickey shaped candy corn shirt and Halloween ears.  DH will just be in a mickey heads shirt).



Come up and say hi if you see us - we are super nice! I probably won't notice anyone because I have three small kiddos but would love to meet other DISers if we are spotted.


----------



## Mary2e

Technical questions   Our intent is to go to be able to get on rides and enjoy the park - not for the halloween aspect.  So we won't be in costumes, but will partake in any goodies that may come our way.  Should we bring a bag to collect those goodies or is something provided?


----------



## tchris4

Mary2e said:


> Technical questions   Our intent is to go to be able to get on rides and enjoy the park - not for the halloween aspect.  So we won't be in costumes, but will partake in any goodies that may come our way.  Should we bring a bag to collect those goodies or is something provided?


I believe everyone gets a treat bag to use, at least that's how it was a few years ago.


----------



## tchris4

DisneyElite4 said:


> Come up and say hi if you see us - we are super nice! I probably won't notice anyone because I have three small kiddos but would love to meet other DISers if we are spotted.



Same for me! We'll be in a group of 11, with a 3 year old Mike and 1 year old Boo. I'm sure i'll be in my own world...trying to convince my mom that my kids do not need more ice cream


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mary2e said:


> Technical questions   Our intent is to go to be able to get on rides and enjoy the park - not for the halloween aspect.  So we won't be in costumes, but will partake in any goodies that may come our way.  Should we bring a bag to collect those goodies or is something provided?



You'll receive a small plastic bag when you get your party wrist band. Some people like to bring bigger bags.


----------



## iujen94

When is the best time to ride HM during the party, crowd-wise?  Is there any real difference if we ride it just before the party starts (between 6-7) versus after the party starts?

Also, a second question - I've seen lots of suggestions to watch the parade from Frontierland, but I can't figure out how to make this work with also seeing the fireworks in front of the castle.  Is it better to watch the 9:15 parade from Frontierland then hustle over to the Hub to watch fireworks, or watch the 10:15 fireworks and then hustle back to catch the 11:15 parade?

Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

iujen94 said:


> When is the best time to ride HM during the party, crowd-wise?  Is there any real difference if we ride it just before the party starts (between 6-7) versus after the party starts?
> 
> Also, a second question - I've seen lots of suggestions to watch the parade from Frontierland, but I can't figure out how to make this work with also seeing the fireworks in front of the castle.  Is it better to watch the 9:15 parade from Frontierland then hustle over to the Hub to watch fireworks, or watch the 10:15 fireworks and then hustle back to catch the 11:15 parade?
> 
> Thanks!



Before 7 is not a great time to ride HM. The fog effects most likely won't be started, the ghosts won't be out front to entertain and all the CMs won't have their extra make up on yet. 

I would ride it during the parade that you aren't going to watch.

Go ahead and watch either parade that you want. Watch the fireworks from the fenced in grassy area in front of Casey's. It usually stays somewhat empty right up until fireworks start.


----------



## clc22

We will be attending the Nov 1st party. 4 adults and DS7. I spent weeks trying to come up with a costume theme for the family. I knew I wanted DS in full costume, but figured the adults would prefer something basic.

I was about to give up and then DS's 1st grade project gave me inspiration. Typical beginning of the year project - he had to bring three items that fit into a paper lunch bag to share with his class. One of his selections was a small Sorcerer Mickey that we purchased on our last Disney trip. That day I googled villains in Fantasmic and found some great villain shirts on Etsy. Found DS a sorcerer mickey costume (Etsy and Amazon) and costumes are now complete. 

 

DS is pretty excited to be able to "battle" his parents and grandparents.


----------



## wehrengrizz

tchris4 said:


> We're going on 10/24. I am so excited. We'll be monster's inc - with my husband in a Sully onesie costume  My DS (3) is so excited to be Mike.





DisneyElite4 said:


> We will be there the same night! I will keep an eye out for the Monster's Inc. family. We will all be wearing orange pumpkin T-shirts! There are seven of us including the grandparents.





GrumpyGal43 said:


> I'll be there that night too!  My friends and I will be in matching grey/purple villian tshirts with purple tiaras





simnia said:


> Another one for the 10/24 party.  I'll be on the look out for the Monsters Family, Orange Pumpkin T-Shirt Family and the Villain T-Shirt & Tiara Group.
> (I'll be in an orange mickey shaped candy corn shirt and Halloween ears.  DH will just be in a mickey heads shirt).



Also in for the 10/24 party!I'll be a Jungle Cruise Skipper!   I'm going to assume everyone I see in Monsters Inc. costumes are from this thread 

Super excited!!


----------



## Lewisc

Joining family members who already have
Tickets for 10/31.  It's sold out.  Are there ever tickets available for sold out?  Cancellations? Waiting list?


----------



## crichardson11

Thank you everyone for the amazing info!  Being the ridiculous over planner that I am, I have been following this thread for months and it has been so helpful.  I would like to share a little about our experience as we have returned from our 10/5 party. 

To preface:  The purpose of our trip was to take a Disney Cruise.  We decided to do MNSSHP the night before we headed towards the ship.  We are cruise people, not park people and have only been to the Magic Kingdom once several years ago when my daughter was little.  Therefore our objectives for the trip were to ride rides, get magic shots and enjoy the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus show.  Our party consisted of myself, my husband and 7 year old. 

The forecast was ugly for the night but as others have noted it was beautiful!  It misted for maybe 30 minutes and then was perfect the rest of the night.  I'm convinced this happened because I was prepared for the rain 

We arrived around 3:30 and were let in around 3:50.  I had my paper tickets with me even though our tickets were linked in the MDE app.  We were given plastic cards after they scanned the papers.  We headed for the pumpkin shot on main street which was maybe a 5 minute wait.  Then we got a castle shot on main street with about a 2 minute wait. 

Ride lines were INSANELY low in my opinion.  We rode and rode and rode! 
  Haunted Mansion - 2 times (4:00 FP and walk on later in the night)
  Small World - walk on
  Regal Carrousel - walk on
  PhilharMagic - walk on
  7DMT - 2 times (5:00 FP and 20 minute wait at 9:55)
  Under the Sea - walk on
  Barnstormer - 10 minutes
  Monster's Inc - walk on
  Buzz Lightyear - 4 times (10 min the first time and walk on the rest)
  Space Mountain - 3 times (15 min, 10 min and 5 min)
  Pirates - walk on
  Big Thunder Mountain - 3 times, all walk on

We ate at Cosmic Rays around 6:45 which was pretty busy.  We hit up a few trick or treat stations.  There were lines but they were continually moving so I didn't see it as a problem. 

My daughter had no interest in stopping for any of the Halloween activities which made it difficult because I wanted to.  I forced her to stop at Frontierland for the second the parade (which she enjoyed).  We watched the start of the fireworks from 7DMT and then finished them back there behind the castle.  It wasn't my ideal spot but my daughter didn't know what she was missing out on.  It was kind of cool to see them from the ride and then having a 360 degree view from behind the castle.  We hit up the end of the last Hocus Pocus show which the hub seemed less than half full for. 

On our way out (after midnight) we hit up the gift shop, some main street castle shots and the headless horseman shot.  We were lucky enough to get to the bus stop when our All Star Music bus was already there.  We got back to the resort a little after 1 AM.  Whew! 

I was disappointed that we didn't get many magic shots.  The lines were longer for those than the rides and it just didn't make sense for us to stop.  We didn't do any meet n greets as we knew we would have plenty of opportunities on our cruise with the characters we were interested in. 

We did get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at Frontierland during the second parade.  Based on what I read here these are a hot commodity but for anyone cruising it should be noted that you could get these with no problem on the cruise ship.  The $1.50 refills applied on the cruise as well which we took advantage of . 

I wasn't too impressed with the Halloween merchandise.  I thought I wanted a Hocus Pocus shirt but declined it once we were there.  My daughter didn't even ask for any Halloween merch. 

I did buy a one day memory maker.  You can do this on the app once you have at least one picture that shows up.  I purchased it on 10/6 and didn't do any downloads until 10/10. 

MCO Organic Security - I can confirm that all food (including candy) in your carry on must be inspected separately by TSA.  I had an officer tell me that all airports will have to follow this procedure starting Jan 1st.  He said MCO was selected to trial it early.  Thanks to these boards I packed our candy in our check in but still had to get out my mints and cough drops to be scanned / swabbed separately. 

Thanks again for all of the great info.  We had an amazing time!  It will be hard for us to return without a party ticket as our ride experience was so unique I can't imagine doing a "regular" park day now!


----------



## Roxyfire

crichardson11 said:


> MCO Organic Security - I can confirm that all food (including candy) in your carry on must be inspected separately by TSA.  *I had an officer tell me that all airports will have to follow this procedure starting Jan 1st.  He said MCO was selected to trial it early.*  Thanks to these boards I packed our candy in our check in but still had to get out my mints and cough drops to be scanned / swabbed separately.



That's interesting for sure, thanks for the heads up on that part. I wonder if that's going to effect PreCheck too.  I had two opened boxes of snack crackers in my backpack. Neither got checked or swabbed at all even though they were no longer sealed. I wonder if they just saw the packaging and assumed it was sealed without actually checking.  As an aside, I also thank those who mentioned the extra screening on the candy/food products.


----------



## ArielRae

Just went thru TSA Security today at MCO heading home with a string bag with 2 gallon ziplock bags worth of Disney Halloween candy. They didn’t do any extra screening other then the metal detector. I did see other lines there screening peoples food items. I believe we just got lucky that our lane wasn’t participating at that time.


----------



## kydisneyfans

ArielRae said:


> Just went thru TSA Security today at MCO heading home with a string bag with 2 gallon ziplock bags worth of Disney Halloween candy. They didn’t do any extra screening other then the metal detector. I did see other lines there screening peoples food items. I believe we just got lucky that our lane wasn’t participating at that time.



We also went through security at MCO today with Disney candy and no extra search happened. I did have an extra search in Louisville for the trip down as I carry some candy in case my sugar drops.


----------



## pattyw

wehrengrizz said:


> Also in for the 10/24 party!I'll be a Jungle Cruise Skipper!   I'm going to assume everyone I see in Monsters Inc. costumes are from this thread
> 
> Super excited!!



Add us to the 10/24 party gang!  DH, my mom and I will be hippies!


----------



## bengalbelle

Tink0106 said:


> Can you tell me where the line for Moana started. I know its in the area around POC but where?


We were at the same party and I think it was right across from the Magic Carpets of Aladdin.  We saw her after we got off of Jungle Cruise.  You won't miss the line.  LOL


----------



## Kindermouse

crichardson11 said:


> MCO Organic Security - I can confirm that all food (including candy) in your carry on must be inspected separately by TSA.  I had an officer tell me that all airports will have to follow this procedure starting Jan 1st.  He said MCO was selected to trial it early.  Thanks to these boards I packed our candy in our check in but still had to get out my mints and cough drops to be scanned / swabbed separately.
> 
> !



We flew home on 10/7 and I saw very inconsistent application of this. There were some TSA's demanding all food be taking out of carry ons and put in a separate bun for inspection while others didn't.

 I had 2 large carry ons with a ton of different foods in them (a few left over cliff bars and wheat thins snack packs, candy, about 8 Mickey rice crispy treats, 2 sandwiches and big pickles to eat on he plan and some cough drops) all jammed in here or there to get them to fit since along with our clothes and souvenirs. we had an 8 day trip all packed into 2 carry ons and 2 Disneyland backpacks. It would have taken forever to open my bags and pull out all of the food that was stashed in various pockets and our candy was in our Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets that we each had in backpacks. I started to unzip and open my bags up to start digging through them when they TSA guy doing the line I was in told me not to worry about it. Whew!

So it's a toss up as I see it. You might get the very loud lady I saw demanding every Cheeto be pulled for inspection or you might get my guy who decided not to bother. 

I will say I saw several food spills on the floor and one luggage bin had a bunch of spilled cheese puffs in it and no one seemed in a hurry to clean any of this up. I'm not sure it is working out having people take the food out of their bags.


----------



## trill2017

Went to the party on 10/6. This is the 3rd year in a row I've gone and this seemed to be the least crowded. We weren't interested in meet and greets so I couldn't speak to those lines but the ride lines were short and one trip to each ToT stop exactly filled all of our bags to capacity.


----------



## PolyRob

All this security info about food is very helpful!

I definitely plan on checking my candy, but we always fly with snacks. I will put them in a separate bag with nothing of value.


----------



## garthbarth1

Looking for the glow in the dark magic band, and evil queen pin for our party this Sunday. From what i read, they are both available at the Emporium starting at 4 pm as long as you have your party band on?? Thanks for any info!


----------



## sherlockmiles

clc22 said:


> DS is pretty excited to be able to "battle" his parents and grandparents.




LOVE THESE!!


----------



## kayteekt

Finally working out the details for my party plan. 2 more weeks until we leave, party is nov 1. About time I get it together! 

So working through some things....
Where in frontierland are the cadaver dans?
Are they along/near parade route? 
My idea would be to wait for 1st parade while watching/listening. This viable?

Also, I saw somewhere (fb group i think) that someone was watching in frontierland close to where they come out and there was no scraping of shovels. Def don't want to miss that...assuming it would just be that first bit and if we're further into frontierland that would be a non-issue.


----------



## sherlockmiles

kayteekt said:


> Also, I saw somewhere (fb group i think) that someone was watching in frontierland close to where they come out and there was no scraping of shovels. Def don't want to miss that...assuming it would just be that first bit and if we're further into frontierland that would be a non-issue.



Not surprising - based on the surface.  probably can only do it on the parade route where there is pavement/tar.

This is a good note....I didn't like watching the parade in town square because of the overlapping music/story.....since we usually watch parades in frontierland, i'd never noticed or had this issue before......may have to thing relocating for next year as the shovels were my favorite part of the parade.....


----------



## Lionsfan

My dd and I will be at the 10/24 party too.


----------



## dlavender

I've scanned through this thread.  How are crowds this year?  Thinking of a last minute trip/surprise tomorrow night.  What are waits like for rides?

Thanks!


----------



## pattyw

Thanks to all who are posting about the food and TSA.  We're going to 2 MNSSHP and will have many bags of candy for our family.  We usually have them in carry ons - don't want the candy to melt in the Florida heat.  Think I'll check the candy this year, though.  For those who checked the candy, did you put it in a cooler with ice so it didn't melt?


----------



## skullsplitter

pattyw said:


> Thanks to all who are posting about the food and TSA.  We're going to 2 MNSSHP and will have many bags of candy for our family.  We usually have them in carry ons - don't want the candy to melt in the Florida heat.  Think I'll check the candy this year, though.  For those who checked the candy, did you put it in a cooler with ice so it didn't melt?



We checked ours and just put it one of our suitcases.  Candy was fine when we arrived home.


----------



## sherlockmiles

pattyw said:


> Thanks to all who are posting about the food and TSA.  We're going to 2 MNSSHP and will have many bags of candy for our family.  We usually have them in carry ons - don't want the candy to melt in the Florida heat.  Think I'll check the candy this year, though.  For those who checked the candy, did you put it in a cooler with ice so it didn't melt?



We brought gallon ziploc bags and put it in them.  I don't think we had an issue with heat/melting....our problem was squishing the candy because our bags were WAAY too over packed.   (we were down for irma, and had brought supplies with us as well)  Our checked bags were opened by TSA, but all of the candy made it home.


----------



## kool_kat

So we went to the 10/9 party and had a blast.  We arrived right around 4:00pm and went through the special party entrance lines.  After that we went through the bypass and got our bags and first bit of candy.  We then had a fast pass to Space Mountain from 3:45-4:45.  The normal wait for space mountain was really high.  After that we met up with my brother in law/sister in law and their two kids.  Went through the alley again with them and got a couple of pictures.  Decided to split the one day memory maker with them.  We then had a seven dwarfs mine train fast pass, so we went and did that while they headed to Dumbo.  We met up with them and rode dumbo.  Also looked at the party exclusive merchandise and I wasn't impressed.

Overall, I did not think it was that crowded.  We were not interested in character meets, but all lines were long.  We managed to ride the Little Mermaid Ride along with the others mentioned above before the parade and did some trick or treating, and a picture or two.  We then found spots in frontierland on the side of the castle.  While we were waiting for the parade (about 45 min), we took turns saving spot and going to get a picture in front of the castle.  After parade, we made our way closer to the front of the castle for fireworks.

After fireworks, we did a few more pics and trick or treating and then our niece/nephew zonked out, so we parted ways and they headed out of the park.  We passed POTC and the wait was still 40 min, so we made our way to Haunted Mansion and it was down to 10 min (was 40 before parade).  After Haunted and pic in front of carriage, we went back to POTC and it was down to 10 min.  After this we did trick or treating and made our way to tomorrowland.  We boarded the people mover at 11:56 (one of my childhood favorites).  Afterwards, we headed out and were back to our hotel by 1:00 am.

We did see the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at a kiosk near Gaston's.  We got in line to get one because my husband wanted one, but by the time we got to the front he had changed his mind (as I asked what he was going to do with it when we got home lol).  It was really easy to get one and there was only about 2-3 people ahead of us in line.

We also forgot to eat dinner so we grabbed a cinnamon roll at Gaston's.  Oh my, that thing was awesome.  I would def. get again but split between several (we split it between the 4 adults).

Overall, we had a blast and would definitely do it again.  We did it in lieu of a 3rd day at the parks and I believe we got a lot more in than if we had done a day at the Magic Kingdom.  We ended up with three bags full of candy, several cool pics with magic in them, and rode almost all the rides we wanted (only missed out on Buzz).


----------



## pattyw

skullsplitter said:


> We checked ours and just put it one of our suitcases.  Candy was fine when we arrived home.





sherlockmiles said:


> We brought gallon ziploc bags and put it in them.  I don't think we had an issue with heat/melting....our problem was squishing the candy because our bags were WAAY too over packed.   (we were down for irma, and had brought supplies with us as well)  Our checked bags were opened by TSA, but all of the candy made it home.



Good news! I'm thinking our bags will be opened with all that candy! guess I'll skip the ice- thank you both!


----------



## SkiTeton

Ok, I have to ask.  What is the "bypass" a lot of people reference?


----------



## GrumpyGal43

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You'll receive a small plastic bag when you get your party wrist band. Some people like to bring bigger bags.



That's exactly what we're doing...bringing bigger bags...IF you have a disney store by you they sell 79 cent bags (they're cloth) and have the main characters on them...


----------



## Travelgrrl

This thread was very useful when I was planning for our two MNSSHPs, so I wanted to link to the relevant parts of my trip report in case anyone wants to read about our experiences on a Sunday (9/24) and a Tuesday (9/26) parties. Much of my trip report is about the Wizarding World of Harry Potter so it's on the Universal trip report board, but it also covers the 2 MNSSHPs.

Anyway, here's the start of the 9/24 party TR:

Harry Potter, a bit of MNSSHP, Shades of Green - Fall 2017 Pre-Trip AND TRIP Report!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

kydisneyfans said:


> We also went through security at MCO today with Disney candy and no extra search happened. I did have an extra search in Louisville for the trip down as I carry some candy in case my sugar drops.


Interesting!  So Louisville Airport made you also take out your food for inspection?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Interesting!  So Louisville Airport made you also take out your food for inspection?



I had an extra search in Minneapolis a few weeks ago because of the "organic" material in my carry on.  It was papers.  The food I had was of no interest to them.


----------



## IrishNYC

iujen94 said:


> When is the best time to ride HM during the party, crowd-wise?  Is there any real difference if we ride it just before the party starts (between 6-7) versus after the party starts?
> 
> *Also, a second question - I've seen lots of suggestions to watch the parade from Frontierland, but I can't figure out how to make this work with also seeing the fireworks in front of the castle. * Is it better to watch the 9:15 parade from Frontierland then hustle over to the Hub to watch fireworks, or watch the 10:15 fireworks and then hustle back to catch the 11:15 parade?
> 
> Thanks!



We were able to watch the first parade from Liberty Square, then we walked over near Crystal Palace to watch the fireworks. We had plenty of time to get there, and there was plenty of room.


----------



## Aron1012

IrishNYC said:


> We were able to watch the first parade from Liberty Square, then we walked over near Crystal Palace to watch the fireworks. We had plenty of time to get there, and there was plenty of room.



On 10/6 we were able to watch the first parade in Frontierland by Popcorn Stand, then go meet Jack Sparrow, and still had plenty of time to find a spot in front of castle for fireworks.  After the fireworks we rode SM, met Aladdin/Abu, rode PoC, and still had to wait on second parade going to BTMR.  Even though I think the second parade was delayed slightly there was plenty of time between each to fit in other things.


----------



## kydisneyfans

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Interesting!  So Louisville Airport made you also take out your food for inspection?



Yes to Louisville. It has also happened in Lexington. It has not happened in any other airport we have visited this year. (Orlando, Cincinnati, John Wayne, Reagan National)


----------



## CMNJ

sherlockmiles said:


> Not surprising - based on the surface.  probably can only do it on the parade route where there is pavement/tar.
> 
> This is a good note....I didn't like watching the parade in town square because of the overlapping music/story.....since we usually watch parades in frontierland, i'd never noticed or had this issue before......may have to thing relocating for next year as the shovels were my favorite part of the parade.....


There was scraping of shovels in frontierland tues night but we were closer to liberty square than the start of the route so maybe that's why. Also Br'er Bear and Br'er Rabbit were there to entertain guests while they waited for the parade and the grave diggers wandered a little dragging/scraping their shovels which was amusing.


----------



## Stasieki

sherlockmiles said:


> Not surprising - based on the surface.  probably can only do it on the parade route where there is pavement/tar.
> 
> This is a good note....I didn't like watching the parade in town square because of the overlapping music/story.....since we usually watch parades in frontierland, i'd never noticed or had this issue before......may have to thing relocating for next year as the shovels were my favorite part of the parade.....



I was right there at the entrance to the Splash bridge and saw them scrape the shovels?  Pretty close to the start.  That's strange.


----------



## Amunet

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had an extra search in Minneapolis a few weeks ago because of the "organic" material in my carry on.  It was papers.  The food I had was of no interest to them.


Oh gosh


----------



## kayteekt

May have just been false info, or a rare occasion, on the shovel scraping. I just saw someone mention it in a fb group.

Any thoughts on catching the cadaver dans before the 1st parade. I know they're in frontierland, but not sure where exactly. Along or close by parade route? We don't need to be first row for parade.


----------



## soniam

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I had an extra search in Minneapolis a few weeks ago because of the "organic" material in my carry on.  It was papers.  The food I had was of no interest to them.



Really! Paper


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

soniam said:


> Really! Paper



Yep.


----------



## CMNJ

kayteekt said:


> May have just been false info, or a rare occasion, on the shovel scraping. I just saw someone mention it in a fb group.
> 
> Any thoughts on catching the cadaver dans before the 1st parade. I know they're in frontierland, but not sure where exactly. Along or close by parade route? We don't need to be first row for parade.


They were entertaining the crowd in frontierland near the countrybears if I recall correctly right before the parade (I went to get popcorn and I saw them). Earlier in the night (and probably between the parades) they've been known to roam that general area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just flipped back through the last few days since Friday and didn’t see this mentioned.  Did anyone else see the Pirate Ship float break down during the first parade at the 10/6 party?  

We were in Town Square and the parade started as it normally would.  The sign went by, Mickey/Minnie went by... then nothing.... waiting... waiting.... waiting.  The music loop continued to play.  Lots of CMs and manager types running around holding their ear pieces, talking in walkie talkies.  They kept looking towards the castle.  

The parade eventually continued after what seemed like FOREVER with no dancers or characters on foot, only the floats (but no Pirate ship).  

When the parade ended, we walked towards the castle only to find the Pirate Ship “parked” on the side of the road near the Plaza Garden/Ice Cream area.  It was surrounded by CMs.  

Not sure what happened but I guess they deemed they couldn’t even pull it the rest of the way so just parked it and let the rest of the parade go by.  I was surprised they didn’t cancel the whole thing at that point.  

The Pirate Ship did run in the second parade, which was delayed quite a bit.  

Probably one of the more material/visible “malfunctions” I’ve witnessed at Disney in awhile.


----------



## kayteekt

CMNJ said:


> They were entertaining the crowd in frontierland near the countrybears if I recall correctly right before the parade (I went to get popcorn and I saw them). Earlier in the night (and probably between the parades) they've been known to roam that general area.



Thanks! Ahhh, if they're roaming, i suppose that explains why i couldn't figure out for sure where they were  We stood in that area for the christmas party parade, so I'll plan to be in that area and hope we get lucky.


----------



## jenhelgren

If we watch the first parade from Frontierland near Country Bears-what time will be it be over? I am trying to make a rough plan for the night and need to know how much time to figure between parade and fireworks


----------



## Disneymom1126

pattyw said:


> Add us to the 10/24 party gang!  DH, my mom and I will be hippies!





Lionsfan said:


> My dd and I will be at the 10/24 party too.



10/24 for me and my DD as well - we'll be Mulan (her) and Mushu (me)


----------



## sherlockmiles

Disneymom1126 said:


> 10/24 for me and my DD as well - we'll be Mulan (her) and Mushu (me)


AAAWWW!  please share pic after


----------



## FoxC63

I posted a weather WARNING on my thread for late October peeps and thought I should do the same here;

Looking at the 10 Day forecast in Orlando it looks pretty chilly at night on *October 25 & 26 *and could go into the remaining month. I realize the weather can/will change so keep an eye on it and plan and dress accordingly. 
*64°/63° temps* are nothing to scoff at especially for children and the elderly so bring a sweater or get in line to purchase an overpriced sweatshirt at the parks! 

Link to Orlando Weather:  https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USFL0372:1:US


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> If we watch the first parade from Frontierland near Country Bears-what time will be it be over? I am trying to make a rough plan for the night and need to know how much time to figure between parade and fireworks


As you'll be very close to the start of the route, it will be fully past you in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## sunflowers138

Disneymom1126 said:


> 10/24 for me and my DD as well - we'll be Mulan (her) and Mushu (me)



Add us to this party as well! We are going as FROZEN!

DD1: Elsa
DD2: Anna
DH: Kristoff
Me: Olaf
My Mom: Troll
My stepdad: Sven

If you see us, say hello!!!


----------



## tchris4

FoxC63 said:


> I posted a weather WARNING on my thread for late October peeps and thought I should do the same here;
> 
> Looking at the 10 Day forecast in Orlando it looks pretty chilly at night on *October 25 & 26 *and could go into the remaining month. I realize the weather can/will change so keep an eye on it and plan and dress accordingly.
> *64°/63° temps* are nothing to scoff at especially for children and the elderly so bring a sweater or get in line to purchase an overpriced sweatshirt at the parks!
> 
> Link to Orlando Weather:  https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USFL0372:1:US



accuweather has the lows a little chillier: 58 on 10/24 is the lowest. I'll definitely have to pack pants and jackets.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sunflowers138 said:


> Add us to this party as well! We are going as FROZEN!
> 
> DD1: Elsa
> DD2: Anna
> DH: Kristoff
> Me: Olaf
> My Mom: Troll
> My stepdad: Sven
> 
> If you see us, say hello!!!




PLEASE post costume pics!!   DH LUVS Sven and Olaf!!


----------



## tchris4

sunflowers138 said:


> Add us to this party as well! We are going as FROZEN!
> 
> DD1: Elsa
> DD2: Anna
> DH: Kristoff
> Me: Olaf
> My Mom: Troll
> My stepdad: Sven
> 
> If you see us, say hello!!!



good thing there's no Hans in your group. My 3 year old would want to fight him with his (non-existing) sword.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> I posted a weather WARNING on my thread for late October peeps and thought I should do the same here;
> 
> Looking at the 10 Day forecast in Orlando it looks pretty chilly at night on *October 25 & 26 *and could go into the remaining month. I realize the weather can/will change so keep an eye on it and plan and dress accordingly.
> *64°/63° temps* are nothing to scoff at especially for children and the elderly so bring a sweater or get in line to purchase an overpriced sweatshirt at the parks!
> 
> Link to Orlando Weather:  https://weather.com/weather/tenday/l/USFL0372:1:US


Cold??? This is normal for us Ohio peeps!!!


----------



## only hope

Temperatures in the 60's or less feel colder than the equivalent temperature in Ohio. I've lived in Florida many years but routinely travel to Ohio to see family. That being said, when temps are in the 60's there are plenty of (probably northern) people walking around in shorts and tshirts while southeners bundle up.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Cold??? This is normal for us Ohio peeps!!!



You realize I'm specifically talking about party goers who dress their little ones in lightweight costumes as shown below.  Again these cooler temps along with humidity make you feel much colder at night. 


If I had a daughter and she wore a dress like this I would most certainly pack a woolen shawl, caplet or sweater to go along with the outfit.  I can stand cooler temps but I wouldn't force my child or elderly parent to.


----------



## FoxC63

tchris4 said:


> accuweather has the lows a little chillier: 58 on 10/24 is the lowest. I'll definitely have to pack pants and jackets.



Smart!


----------



## sunflowers138

sherlockmiles said:


> PLEASE post costume pics!!   DH LUVS Sven and Olaf!!


I will! I made all of the costumes myself except for Elsa and Anna.


----------



## paradesintherain

I hope it's still chilly on November 1! My Captain America skirt is a little on the short side and I have to wear opaque tights with it


----------



## beffiegirl

Can anyone tell me how long the line was for Jack and Sally if you wait at 4pm? What time do they come out? And if anyone knows how long the line was later in the night? That is really the only M&G we care about but I don't want to waste to much time. Want to do the second parade, wondering do you have any time to do any thing after wards? or are they closing up and kicking ya out? Thanks for the info! Going this Sunday if that helps with wait times.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone else going resort character hunting on Halloween?

Just wondering if anyone wants to pool resources and share info. 

We did this a few years ago and it was a lot of fun. We found a few other groups who were also character hunting and we exchanged info so we could let each other know which characters were at which resorts.

Right now I'm running into an issue where only a few resorts seem to have Halloween activities times on their event guides.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> You realize I'm specifically talking about party goers who dress their little ones in lightweight costumes as shown below.  Again these cooler temps along with humidity make you feel much colder at night.
> View attachment 276801
> 
> If I had a daughter and she wore a dress like this I would most certainly pack a woolen shawl, caplet or sweater to go along with the outfit.  I can stand cooler temps but I wouldn't force my child or elderly parent to.


I would bundle up my child also.


----------



## Farro

We were there in late October in 2014 -nights definitely got cool. Sunny and warm enough for swimming during day, at night we still wore shorts, but long sleeve tops or light jackets were needed. 

Felt nice actually and hoping for the same beautiful weather we enjoyed last time.


----------



## Claudia1

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just flipped back through the last few days since Friday and didn’t see this mentioned.  Did anyone else see the Pirate Ship float break down during the first parade at the 10/6 party?



Yes, we were there!   DH had a perfect spot on Main Street for pictures but the parade never happened.   We saw the Pirates ship during the Hocus Pocus show and HalloWishes but didn't see how they moved it out.   I think that made the second parade busier then usual.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Claudia1 said:


> Yes, we were there!   DH had a perfect spot on Main Street for pictures but the parade never happened.   We saw the Pirates ship during the Hocus Pocus show and HalloWishes but didn't see how they moved it out.   I think that made the second parade busier then usual.



Ha!  We were probably near you.  We were sitting in front of the Emporium close to the corner.  

When we first saw the Pirate ship on the side of the road after the parade I was worried it had maybe run off the road and hit people - it was up against the curb at a very odd angle, almost like a crash.  

Frankly I was surprised when I saw the Pirate ship running normally during parade #2!


----------



## Cluelyss

We have been told by 2 popcorn stands tonight that the Oogie Boogie buckets are sold out property wide


----------



## lindsayjs

Cluelyss said:


> We have been told by 2 popcorn stands tonight that the Oogie Boogie buckets are sold out property wide


Noooo, that's so sad!


----------



## Cluelyss

On a happier note, got both of our priority M&Gs done by 7:30! Have been running ahead of schedule all night, despite the off and on drizzles. Kids and hubby on Space Mtn now then it's off to the dessert party!


----------



## paradesintherain

Your costumes are the absolute cutest! Have an amazing time


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else going resort character hunting on Halloween?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone wants to pool resources and share info.
> 
> We did this a few years ago and it was a lot of fun. We found a few other groups who were also character hunting and we exchanged info so we could let each other know which characters were at which resorts.
> 
> Right now I'm running into an issue where only a few resorts seem to have Halloween activities times on their event guides.



We are planning to do so also!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Cluelyss said:


> We have been told by 2 popcorn stands tonight that the Oogie Boogie buckets are sold out property wide



I saw that on Facebook tonight , I was hoping it wasn't true


----------



## pattyw

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone else going resort character hunting on Halloween?
> 
> Just wondering if anyone wants to pool resources and share info.
> 
> We did this a few years ago and it was a lot of fun. We found a few other groups who were also character hunting and we exchanged info so we could let each other know which characters were at which resorts.
> 
> Right now I'm running into an issue where only a few resorts seem to have Halloween activities times on their event guides.





lvcourtneyy said:


> We are planning to do so also!



We're planning to do so!  Would like to divide up and share our info!


----------



## Buzz2014

beffiegirl said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the line was for Jack and Sally if you wait at 4pm? What time do they come out? And if anyone knows how long the line was later in the night? That is really the only M&G we care about but I don't want to waste to much time. Want to do the second parade, wondering do you have any time to do any thing after wards? or are they closing up and kicking ya out? Thanks for the info! Going this Sunday if that helps with wait times.


I was outside line to get into park by 330 I was at least behind 30 ppl. The event entrance is to the right various magic band scanners I ended up in a line where something happened and person infront of us had issue I saw all lines around me move fast so I was worried the jack sally line would be so long.350 I walked in grabbed first party wristband band person I saw and they put wristband on. I walked quickly trying to get to gazebo where meet is cut through emporium not sure if it helped but I got to jack line at 357 or so. I was behind about 10 groups/families. They came out at 5sharp I was out of line by 517. Ran to dwarves where got a good spot in line at 527 ended up meeting them by 630. This was on Friday the 13th I thought it would be packed and felt crowded til 7p. Hope this helps we were so happy to get everything done at mnsshp only thing we missed was parade because my kiddo preferred rides this time. Btw jack and sally line curved past end of stone wall at 11p.. not sure how long that was but looked worse than 430p. 
I left 5min before Second parade time but it began raining so maybe it was delayed.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

pattyw said:


> We're planning to do so!  Would like to divide up and share our info!



Yes please !!


----------



## Amunet

sunflowers138 said:


> Add us to this party as well! We are going as FROZEN!
> 
> DD1: Elsa
> DD2: Anna
> DH: Kristoff
> Me: Olaf
> My Mom: Troll
> My stepdad: Sven
> 
> If you see us, say hello!!!



Oh please share photos!!


----------



## Scootypuffjr

For those of you whose candy is getting screened, do any of you have TSA precheck? We have precheck and don't check bags so I'm wondering if we'll be alright. Hoping to avoid being at the airport any earlier than we have to.


----------



## sunshine1

Worth every penny. Thanks to everyone for their tips and info.

Went on tuesday evening. It was my first time.

Longest wait was 45 mins for tweedles/queen of hearts and that is because they signed.
The cast of Winnie and Pooh was quick and the dwarfs were also.
Lotso had hardly any line. I think my best meet.

Watched the two parades, fireworks and the last hocus pocus show.
Did no rides.

People were still coming in at 7pm. So I wonder if they didnt know that the party started early.

Why does Disney not tell people that it starts at 4pm? And also why do they lwt people in at 4pm? Logistics?

Also does it say who is meeting on the Halloween map? I couldnt find the list. So I wouldnt have known if it hadnt been on here.

Plus I wouldnt have known about the magic shots. Headless Horseman was a great magic shot.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lvcourtneyy said:


> We are planning to do so also!





pattyw said:


> We're planning to do so!  Would like to divide up and share our info!



I am going to send you two a private message in a few minutes, if you don't get it let me know.

I'll post periodically on this thread and see if I can pick up any others who want to coordinate Halloween night resort character hunting.


----------



## only hope

beffiegirl said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the line was for Jack and Sally if you wait at 4pm? What time do they come out? And if anyone knows how long the line was later in the night? That is really the only M&G we care about but I don't want to waste to much time. Want to do the second parade, wondering do you have any time to do any thing after wards? or are they closing up and kicking ya out? Thanks for the info! Going this Sunday if that helps with wait times.



To get the shortest wait for J&S you need to be one of the first people in the park, skip the bypass, and walk directly over to the line. I arrived right at 4 on a sold out night and there was what I estimated to be about 20mn worth of line in front of me. They came out at 5:02 and I didn't meet them until about 5:40. The line went slowly. It is a very fun meet, I highly recommend it. The only other party things to do before 7 are the bypass, dwarves, and Moanna, so you're not really wasting party time if you jump in line immediately. 

There is time to do things after the parade, if you watch from Frontierland where it is finished in 20 minutes. If you watch from Main Street it will nearly be midnight by the time it's over. You can get in line for any ride, magic shot, or tot station right up until the party is over. The magic shots on main street/the entrance may continue after midnight for a bit. The characters are a different story. If they think the line is going to take until midnight to finish, they close the line.


----------



## Day-Day

Scootypuffjr said:


> For those of you whose candy is getting screened, do any of you have TSA precheck? We have precheck and don't check bags so I'm wondering if we'll be alright. Hoping to avoid being at the airport any earlier than we have to.



We went through TSA pre-check at MCO this morning (14-OCT) with candy in a backpack and some in a roller carry-on with no problems.  We didn't take anything out of our bags for screening.


----------



## soniam

Day-Day said:


> We went through this morning (14-OCT) with candy in a backpack and some in a roller carry-on with no problems.  We didn't take anything out of our bags for screening.



Hoping that remains the case everywhere. We have pre-check too. Hands down, the best money we ever spent.


----------



## Vala

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am going to send you two a private message in a few minutes, if you don't get it let me know.
> 
> I'll post periodically on this thread and see if I can pick up any others who want to coordinate Halloween night resort character hunting.



*raises both hands* 

Along with 2 or possibly 3 friends. We will have a car on hand, can make up two teams if needed.


----------



## sherlockmiles

What is character hunting at the resorts?


----------



## bizeemom4

Vala said:


> *raises both hands*
> 
> Along with 2 or possibly 3 friends. We will have a car on hand, can make up two teams if needed.



I'm up for character hunting as well. I'll be around Poly/GF/CR area.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sherlockmiles said:


> What is character hunting at the resorts?



Each resort has Halloween activities on Halloween night itself. Some do trick or treating and other things, but they all offer characters. Some of these characters are rare, like Louis from Princess and the Frog. Some wear rare outfits, like Stitch dressed as Elvis at the Poly. 

A few years ago my friends and I went on a fun hunt to see how many we could visit.


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Each resort has Halloween activities on Halloween night itself. Some do trick or treating and other things, but they all offer characters. Some of these characters are rare, like Louis from Princess and the Frog. Some wear rare outfits, like Stitch dressed as Elvis at the Poly.
> 
> A few years ago my friends and I went on a fun hunt to see how many we could visit.


Awesome, thanks.  I had no idea.


----------



## Scootypuffjr

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## abnihon

beffiegirl said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the line was for Jack and Sally if you wait at 4pm? What time do they come out? And if anyone knows how long the line was later in the night? That is really the only M&G we care about but I don't want to waste to much time. Want to do the second parade, wondering do you have any time to do any thing after wards? or are they closing up and kicking ya out? Thanks for the info! Going this Sunday if that helps with wait times.



I got in line just about 4 on Friday and there were maybe 5 groups already ahead of me.  They came out just before 5 and time stamp on my video says 5:08.  Was awesome to get our #1 must do over with that early!


----------



## abnihon

Buzz2014 said:


> I was outside line to get into park by 330 I was at least behind 30 ppl. The event entrance is to the right various magic band scanners I ended up in a line where something happened and person infront of us had issue I saw all lines around me move fast so I was worried the jack sally line would be so long.350 I walked in grabbed first party wristband band person I saw and they put wristband on. I walked quickly trying to get to gazebo where meet is cut through emporium not sure if it helped but I got to jack line at 357 or so. I was behind about 10 groups/families. They came out at 5sharp I was out of line by 517. Ran to dwarves where got a good spot in line at 527 ended up meeting them by 630. This was on Friday the 13th I thought it would be packed and felt crowded til 7p. Hope this helps we were so happy to get everything done at mnsshp only thing we missed was parade because my kiddo preferred rides this time. Btw jack and sally line curved past end of stone wall at 11p.. not sure how long that was but looked worse than 430p.
> I left 5min before Second parade time but it began raining so maybe it was delayed.



We were in line for J&S at the same time on Friday!


----------



## sherlockmiles

abnihon said:


> I got in line just about 4 on Friday and there were maybe 5 groups already ahead of me.  They came out just before 5 and time stamp on my video says 5:08.  Was awesome to get our #1 must do over with that early!



Great picture - you guys look awesome - thank you for sharing


----------



## CMNJ

Day-Day said:


> We went through TSA pre-check at MCO this morning (14-OCT) with candy in a backpack and some in a roller carry-on with no problems.  We didn't take anything out of our bags for screening.


We went through precheck in the afternoon and same experience-no need to take our snacks or candy out. We did see them checking food/candy at the same time in the regular security lines so it seems like (for now) that precheck isn't subject to the additional scrutiny


----------



## CMNJ

Cluelyss said:


> We have been told by 2 popcorn stands tonight that the Oogie Boogie buckets are sold out property wide


That stinks-we were disappointed tues night when we tried to buy passholder t shirts and they only had 3XL left. So Disney didn't get our $ this year because we didn't like the regular shirt very much


----------



## MrsDanielle

My mom and I attended the party on October 12 and had a fantastic time!

We arrived at MK @ 3:15 pm and were about 10th in line to enter the park - which was fabulous as the crowd behind us grew considerably by the time we were allowed in at 3:45 pm.

We accomplished the following:

-3:45 - allowed entry into the park, snapped some photos on Main Street, proceeded to the bypass and picked up our goodie bags.

-4:00 - bought a pumpkin cheesecake from Main Street Bakery and a gigantic iced tea for me!!!

-4:15 - headed toward Tomorrowland, rode Carousel of Progress and the Peoplemover

--made our way to Adventureland and we had a fastpass for PofC, which was temporarily closed , so per mom's request, climbed the Swiss Family Treehouse

--Haunted Mansion (we had fasspass)

-- at around 6:00 made our way to Philharmagic, which was closed, so rode Winnie the Pooh.

--6:30 - I headed for M&G with Minnie, while mom gone in line for M&G with Pooh and friends

--7:05 - wrapped up with Minnie - and met up with mom at Pooh and friends, just made it, as there was only one group ahead of her!!!

-7:15 - waited in line for 7DMT, wait said 40 minutes, and maybe waited 25

-went on PofC

--trick or treated at Tiki Room - this was so much fun

--mom got spot in Frontierland for parade (this was about 8:35) while I ordered supper at Pecos Bill's

-9:00-9:20 - watched Boo to you

--afterward I went on BTMRR, then we ToT at Splash Mtn

--went to the Hub and watched Wishes

--rode Haunted Mansion, and interacted with the butler, he was fantastically creepy

--11:30 - headed toward Storybook Circus, 7D M&G was 20 minutes, so we waited for that, and I did some ToT.

--11:55 - mom was exhausted at this point so we skipped Hocus Pocus and headed for the bus stop.

Overall, we had a fantastic time. The atmosphere was so awesome - definitely glad we went


----------



## iujen94

I saw on Twitter that tonight's party is sold out. I was feeling good about crowds for this Thursday's party (when we have tickets), but a sold out Sunday night party makes me nervous!!


----------



## monique5

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party sold out for tonight, October 15*


----------



## monique5

iujen94 said:


> I saw on Twitter that tonight's party is sold out. I was feeling good about crowds for this Thursday's party (when we have tickets), but a sold out Sunday night party makes me nervous!!



Now I see your post. Was updating Post #1.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Cluelyss said:


> On a happier note, got both of our priority M&Gs done by 7:30! Have been running ahead of schedule all night, despite the off and on drizzles. Kids and hubby on Space Mtn now then it's off to the dessert party!
> View attachment 276864 View attachment 276865


I love (LOVE) your family's costumes!
I wanted to get your opinion on the Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party, if you don't mind sharing. I've read on another thread it was awkward, so I'm trying to decide whether to keep it cancel our reservations later this month. Thanks in advance for your assistance!!


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Alaskangirl02 said:


> I love (LOVE) your family's costumes!
> I wanted to get your opinion on the Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party, if you don't mind sharing. I've read on another thread it was awkward, so I'm trying to decide whether to keep / cancel our reservations later this month. Thanks in advance for your assistance!!


----------



## lindsayjs

iujen94 said:


> I saw on Twitter that tonight's party is sold out. I was feeling good about crowds for this Thursday's party (when we have tickets), but a sold out Sunday night party makes me nervous!!


I'm going to choose not to stress about it. I have Thursday night tickets as well, hopefully it will be great!


----------



## iujen94

Does anyone know how late they hand out the special Country Bears Sorcerers cards?  I saw a post on this thread that they weren't handing them out at 11:50 - just wondering if anyone knows anything more specific as to when they stop handing those out?  Also, do they hand them out in the 4-7pm window before the party "officially" starts?  Thanks!


----------



## DynamicDisney

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am going to send you two a private message in a few minutes, if you don't get it let me know.
> 
> I'll post periodically on this thread and see if I can pick up any others who want to coordinate Halloween night resort character hunting.



This is a possibility for me and my DD12. We are planning to stay at AK until our 7-8 FP for Everest, but may hit up 1-2 resorts if it seems worth it. We are staying at ASSp.


----------



## abnihon

iujen94 said:


> I saw on Twitter that tonight's party is sold out. I was feeling good about crowds for this Thursday's party (when we have tickets), but a sold out Sunday night party makes me nervous!!



Apparently school is out locally today so that explains why last night sold out!


----------



## abooch

MrsDanielle said:


> My mom and I attended the party on October 12 and had a fantastic time!
> 
> We arrived at MK @ 3:15 pm and were about 10th in line to enter the park - which was fabulous as the crowd behind us grew considerably by the time we were allowed in at 3:45 pm.
> 
> We accomplished the following:
> 
> -3:45 - allowed entry into the park, snapped some photos on Main Street, proceeded to the bypass and picked up our goodie bags.
> 
> -4:00 - bought a pumpkin cheesecake from Main Street Bakery and a gigantic iced tea for me!!!
> 
> -4:15 - headed toward Tomorrowland, rode Carousel of Progress and the Peoplemover
> 
> --made our way to Adventureland and we had a fastpass for PofC, which was temporarily closed , so per mom's request, climbed the Swiss Family Treehouse
> 
> --Haunted Mansion (we had fasspass)
> 
> -- at around 6:00 made our way to Philharmagic, which was closed, so rode Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> --6:30 - I headed for M&G with Minnie, while mom gone in line for M&G with Pooh and friends
> 
> --7:05 - wrapped up with Minnie - and met up with mom at Pooh and friends, just made it, as there was only one group ahead of her!!!
> 
> -7:15 - waited in line for 7DMT, wait said 40 minutes, and maybe waited 25
> 
> -went on PofC
> 
> --trick or treated at Tiki Room - this was so much fun
> 
> --mom got spot in Frontierland for parade (this was about 8:35) while I ordered supper at Pecos Bill's
> 
> -9:00-9:20 - watched Boo to you
> 
> --afterward I went on BTMRR, then we ToT at Splash Mtn
> 
> --went to the Hub and watched Wishes
> 
> --rode Haunted Mansion, and interacted with the butler, he was fantastically creepy
> 
> --11:30 - headed toward Storybook Circus, 7D M&G was 20 minutes, so we waited for that, and I did some ToT.
> 
> --11:55 - mom was exhausted at this point so we skipped Hocus Pocus and headed for the bus stop.
> 
> Overall, we had a fantastic time. The atmosphere was so awesome - definitely glad we went


Glad you had a good time!

Does anybody know what time Philharmagic closes on party nights?


----------



## bookgirl

Has anyone done the regular ToT and the Allergy Safe ToT at the same time.  

I have mild allergies and avoid some items but can eat the others. (I do not have cross contamination worries) 

I think it would be easier to just do the regular and just take what I can't eat to work but I do like some of the allergy free stuff.  

First world problems I know but I was just trying to get a plan in place.


----------



## Geomom

iujen94 said:


> Does anyone know how late they hand out the special Country Bears Sorcerers cards?  I saw a post on this thread that they weren't handing them out at 11:50 - just wondering if anyone knows anything more specific as to when they stop handing those out?  Also, do they hand them out in the 4-7pm window before the party "officially" starts?  Thanks!


At the 10/9 party, we got our Halloween Sorcerer's cards after midnight when we were leaving..I think we were there around 12:15AM.  The doors were shut, but there were 3 cast members standing outside the fire house with cards in their hands to pass out and sharpies to mark your band to say you got 1.


----------



## jenhelgren

bookgirl said:


> Has anyone done the regular ToT and the Allergy Safe ToT at the same time.
> 
> I have mild allergies and avoid some items but can eat the others. (I do not have cross contamination worries)
> 
> I think it would be easier to just do the regular and just take what I can't eat to work but I do like some of the allergy free stuff.
> 
> First world problems I know but I was just trying to get a plan in place.



We were wondering the same thing. I would like mostly the allergy friendly items but my kids and hubby want the candy!! I thought I read that the allergy friendly items were only in two locations and not handed out at the stations like they did years ago last time we were at MNSSHP...


----------



## bookgirl

jenhelgren said:


> We were wondering the same thing. I would like mostly the allergy friendly items but my kids and hubby want the candy!! I thought I read that the allergy friendly items were only in two locations and not handed out at the stations like they did years ago last time we were at MNSSHP...



I believe you ToT in the same lines as the regular stations but you get a token instead of the candy. (you have a different colored bag so they know to hand you a token)

There are two stations to redeem tokens that have the allergen friendly treats.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

bookgirl said:


> Has anyone done the regular ToT and the Allergy Safe ToT at the same time.
> 
> I have mild allergies and avoid some items but can eat the others. (I do not have cross contamination worries)
> 
> I think it would be easier to just do the regular and just take what I can't eat to work but I do like some of the allergy free stuff.
> 
> First world problems I know but I was just trying to get a plan in place.



You get teal tokens at the TOT stops to trade in for allergy friendly treats so I don't see why you would have an issue. You could just go through half the TOT stops and get regular candy and go through the other half and collect tokens I would imagine.


----------



## bookgirl

lvcourtneyy said:


> You get teal tokens at the TOT stops to trade in for allergy friendly treats so I don't see why you would have an issue. You could just go through half the TOT stops and get regular candy and go through the other half and collect tokens I would imagine.




That's the plan as of now I was just trying to plan my way through the trails to minimize crossing back on the route.


----------



## Claudia1

Scootypuffjr said:


> For those of you whose candy is getting screened, do any of you have TSA precheck? We have precheck and don't check bags so I'm wondering if we'll be alright. Hoping to avoid being at the airport any earlier than we have to.



We went thru TSA pre-check on 10/9 and they didn't pull out anything.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OK everyone who asked to be added to the Halloween resort character hunting should be included. If you are not let me know.


----------



## Geomom

re MCO security: We flew home on Tuesday 10/10, 3:30PM Southwest flight, the side with gates 70-129.  We do NOT have TSA-Pre.   Breezed right through security around 1:45PM--lowest line we ever saw at MCO, through in 5 minutes.  We had packed the candy in the checked luggage, but we still had plenty of snacks, magazines, etc in our bags.  Wasn't asked to take anything out.  I did the usual of pulling out the bag of liquids/pastes/gels in advance, and that's all I took out of my bag.  Bags through x-ray machine, people through the scanner.  Quickest ever through MCO!


----------



## ajsary

bookgirl said:


> That's the plan as of now I was just trying to plan my way through the trails to minimize crossing back on the route.



We did the regular ToT and planned to pull all the candy my peanut allergy daughter received from her bag as we have done in the past.  We then went to see Mickey Mouse at Town Square after the second parade (around midnight) and saw they were handing out the allergy friendly treats, so we asked them if she could still get some and they said sure thing! They asked her about her allergy then loaded up a whole bag full of treats for her!


----------



## marciemi

Geomom said:


> At the 10/9 party, we got our Halloween Sorcerer's cards after midnight when we were leaving..I think we were there around 12:15AM.  The doors were shut, but there were 3 cast members standing outside the fire house with cards in their hands to pass out and sharpies to mark your band to say you got 1.


We left sometime between 11:15 and 11:30 and had the same experience.  You didn't even have to go inside but could still get them.


----------



## Cayaco

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Each resort has Halloween activities on Halloween night itself. Some do trick or treating and other things, but they all offer characters. Some of these characters are rare, like Louis from Princess and the Frog. Some wear rare outfits, like Stitch dressed as Elvis at the Poly.
> 
> A few years ago my friends and I went on a fun hunt to see how many we could visit.



How long are the lines to meet folks at the hotel?

If you are driving and not staying at the hotel, how do you get through security?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cayaco said:


> How long are the lines to meet folks at the hotel?
> 
> If you are driving and not staying at the hotel, how do you get through security?



Lines really depend. We met characters at the all stars and waited maybe 10 minutes, the lines were somewhat substantial. Then we went to AKL and were the only ones there. It might depend on how visible the characters are. At the all stars the characters were very visible, right next to the pool. AKL were inside.

Are you at a Disney hotel? We drive and just say we'd like to check out the hotel. I think the only ones you'd have an issue at would be a monorail resort. In that case you can pay to valet or park at Ticket and Transportation center and take the monorail.


----------



## kayteekt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Each resort has Halloween activities on Halloween night itself. Some do trick or treating and other things, but they all offer characters. Some of these characters are rare, like Louis from Princess and the Frog. Some wear rare outfits, like Stitch dressed as Elvis at the Poly.
> 
> A few years ago my friends and I went on a fun hunt to see how many we could visit.



Would love to join. We'll be at the poly, so i was planning on checking out the monorail resorts, wl and fw.


----------



## Cayaco

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Are you at a Disney hotel? We drive and just say we'd like to check out the hotel. I think the only ones you'd have an issue at would be a monorail resort. In that case you can pay to valet or park at Ticket and Transportation center and take the monorail.



We will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge on the 31st, so we could use that to visit other hotels?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cayaco said:


> We will be staying at the Wilderness Lodge on the 31st, so we could use that to visit other hotels?



Yep. Just drive up and say you are staying at the Wilderness Lodge and you'd like to check this hotel out. The guard will most likely scan your magic band and he might ask for your driver's license. Then you can enter.

The only ones you'll have issues with are the monorail resorts (in that case just park at the TTC and take the monorail around). The beach club might or might not let you park there depending on how crowded it is. You might be directed to an overflow lot.


----------



## Scootypuffjr

Question...we are staying offsite and I have my party tickets linked to my magic bands. Just realized I forgot to pack them when I switched bags. Is there another way to get our tickets or do I need to buy 3 magic bands now?


----------



## HopperFan

Anybody get MNSSHP Survey?  

Lots of questions.

It's very cute graphically, purple with pumpkins etc ....
... I thought it strange they asked if I'd like FP+ during the party.

But about spit my drink out when they asked if 
I'd rather have HAE fireworks instead of HalloWishes ..... um NO!


----------



## FoxC63

paradesintherain said:


> I hope it's still chilly on November 1! My Captain America skirt is a little on the short side and I have to wear opaque tights with it



I absolutely love that costume!  It will be nice and cool a few hours *after* the sun goes down.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We have been told by 2 popcorn stands tonight that the Oogie Boogie buckets are sold out property wide



Ugh!  Only thing DS wanted.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Awesome, thanks.  I had no idea.



@yulilin3 started a thread called "*List of Halloween Activities by Resorts *(2016)"  I have not seen another for 2017.
Original Link:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/list-of-halloween-activities-by-resorts.3550980/


----------



## Cayaco

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yep. Just drive up and say you are staying at the Wilderness Lodge and you'd like to check this hotel out. The guard will most likely scan your magic band and he might ask for your driver's license. Then you can enter.



Can we have non hotel guests in the car with us?  My parents will be there just for the day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cayaco said:


> Can we have non hotel guests in the car with us?  My parents will be there just for the day.



Of course.


----------



## disneygal55

Scootypuffjr said:


> Question...we are staying offsite and I have my party tickets linked to my magic bands. Just realized I forgot to pack them when I switched bags. Is there another way to get our tickets or do I need to buy 3 magic bands now?




Pretty sure that all you would have to do is to check in to any guest services location. At MK you would have to go to the guest service window outside of the park entrance. They would take information from you and hopefully can give you a hard ticket to use for entrance.


----------



## Cluelyss

Alaskangirl02 said:


> I love (LOVE) your family's costumes!
> I wanted to get your opinion on the Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party, if you don't mind sharing. I've read on another thread it was awkward, so I'm trying to decide whether to keep it cancel our reservations later this month. Thanks in advance for your assistance!!


We've done the party for HEA and love not having to stake out a spot in advance as I hate crowds LOL! The desserts were yummy and all Halloween themed, which was a nice touch. It was also nice to get off our feet for a bit. We did 2 parties and only did the dessert party for 1. Our 2nd party we grabbed a spot in the Casey's garden about a half hour prior and there was still room, but not much. And we were wall to wall people there, compared to the very empty garden we had at the prior party. The night we did the dessert party was also not a sell out, while our non-dessert party night was. But it was basically the same view we had paid for 2 nights prior, for free. So I don't think the party is "necessary" by any means, but it's a nice splurge, especially if you will be there on a night that will likely sell out. Happy to answer any other questions you may have!


----------



## mab2012

2doghouse said:


> I have another question regarding costumes?  If you have accessories to your costume.  Where do you put them while on a ride?  For example buzz light year wings or fairy wings?



I know I'm replying to an older post here, but when we went to MNSSP, my son went as Happy Dwarf and had a pick-axe accessory that I'd made him out of foam and duct tape.  When we rode 7DMT, the video they play as you're loading tells you to put your "shovels, pick-axes, and backpacks under your feet" - so that's what we did!  We've been on the ride before but never really paid much attention to the video; we thought it was a little amusing that we actually *had* a pick-axe this time.

The dwarfs also had some fun with our pick-axe at the M&G.  Dopey tried to steal it, and Sleepy wanted to use it as a pillow.  It was worth the wait.


----------



## sherlockmiles

mab2012 said:


> I know I'm replying to an older post here, but when we went to MNSSP, my son went as Happy Dwarf and had a pick-axe accessory that I'd made him out of foam and duct tape.  When we rode 7DMT, the video they play as you're loading tells you to put your "shovels, pick-axes, and backpacks under your feet" - so that's what we did!  We've been on the ride before but never really paid much attention to the video; we thought it was a little amusing that we actually *had* a pick-axe this time.
> 
> The dwarfs also had some fun with our pick-axe at the M&G.  Dopey tried to steal it, and Sleepy wanted to use it as a pillow.  It was worth the wait.




HOW AWESOME!!  What a great experience and memory.


----------



## KrystalynnBrynn

We attended the 10/15 party and had a blast! It was my boyfriends first time, but I have taken my kiddos a few times in the past. We got so many compliments on our costumes that it was unreal! Unlike years I've attended in the past, I just wanted us to go with the flow and not have a strict plan and it turned out great, honestly! We got in at about 3:50, got our trick or treat bags, then headed to Pirates. After that we hopped on Haunted Mansion, got a bite to eat, and then changed into our costumes for the party.
We started trick or treating in Tomorrowland and took a ride on Buzz and TTA then waited in line for Space Mountain, this was DS(5)'s one request and unfortunately it broke down when we got pretty far in line. So we got a FP, went trick or treating some more, got our Haunted Mansion photo op in, and then tried to see if Space Mountain was open yet.. It was not. We went on 7DMT, watched the (amazing as always) Hallowishes, went on Winnie the Pooh, and then figured we would try Space Mountain one more time on the way out, and... it was open!! It was DS's first time and he LOVED it! Overall, even as a sold out night, we had a great time


----------



## nittanyliongirl02

Mary2e said:


> Technical questions   Our intent is to go to be able to get on rides and enjoy the park - not for the halloween aspect.  So we won't be in costumes, but will partake in any goodies that may come our way.  Should we bring a bag to collect those goodies or is something provided?



No, treat bags are included in your admission, so no need to BYOB, lol!  And you can go to the stands as much as you want!!  Enjoy!  Also, even though you are not there for the Halloween aspect, make sure to check out the Halloween fireworks....they are not done every night, and are AMAZING!


----------



## sheila14

Jack and Sally: We got in at 3:45 and I am 4th in line. There were many in line and still in line with no party bands on. They were informed to have bands on to be in line.


----------



## abnihon

KrystalynnBrynn said:


> We attended the 10/15 party and had a blast! It was my boyfriends first time, but I have taken my kiddos a few times in the past. We got so many compliments on our costumes that it was unreal! Unlike years I've attended in the past, I just wanted us to go with the flow and not have a strict plan and it turned out great, honestly! We got in at about 3:50, got our trick or treat bags, then headed to Pirates. After that we hopped on Haunted Mansion, got a bite to eat, and then changed into our costumes for the party.
> We started trick or treating in Tomorrowland and took a ride on Buzz and TTA then waited in line for Space Mountain, this was DS(5)'s one request and unfortunately it broke down when we got pretty far in line. So we got a FP, went trick or treating some more, got our Haunted Mansion photo op in, and then tried to see if Space Mountain was open yet.. It was not. We went on 7DMT, watched the (amazing as always) Hallowishes, went on Winnie the Pooh, and then figured we would try Space Mountain one more time on the way out, and... it was open!! It was DS's first time and he LOVED it! Overall, even as a sold out night, we had a great time



We were there that night too!  I was also with my son and new boyfriend!
What were your costumes?
This was us:


----------



## sherlockmiles

abnihon said:


> This was us:



Luv it - thank you for sharing - you guys are so sute


----------



## abnihon

We met Kenny in line for Lotso!
One of our highlights of the night!  Lol.


----------



## KrystalynnBrynn

abnihon said:


> View attachment 277761
> 
> We were there that night too!  I was also with my son and new boyfriend!
> What were your costumes?
> This was us:



Cute!!! He was Dennis Nedry from Jurassic Park and I was the dilophosaurus that spits on him!


----------



## sherlockmiles

KrystalynnBrynn said:


> Cute!!! He was Dennis Nedry from Jurassic Park and I was the dilophosaurus that spits on him!



Another great, creative idea!  You look awesome


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Not exactly MNSSHP related...but I finally got the Sleepy Hollow Headless Horseman event reservation! I've been calling for about a month and there was finally 2 spots open! I am officially ready for Halloween!


----------



## Disney & ME

ArielRae said:


> Just went thru TSA Security today at MCO heading home with a string bag with 2 gallon ziplock bags worth of Disney Halloween candy. They didn’t do any extra screening other then the metal detector. I did see other lines there screening peoples food items. I believe we just got lucky that our lane wasn’t participating at that time.


We flew back on 10/15 and were prepared to have all candy screened since in our carry on.  After a long wait in TSA line they finally brought in a dog and we were told no need to take shoes off or anything out of the bags. Yay!


----------



## abnihon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not exactly MNSSHP related...but I finally got the Sleepy Hollow Headless Horseman event reservation! I've been calling for about a month and there was finally 2 spots open! I am officially ready for Halloween!



It was amazing!!!!


----------



## abnihon

I feel like there hasn’t been much talk on this thread about the meet & greet with the gravediggers in Frontierland.  It wasn’t on my radar but we stumbled upon it.  It was very cool!


----------



## sherlockmiles

abnihon said:


> View attachment 277952 I feel like there hasn’t been much talk on this thread about the meet & greet with the gravediggers in Frontierland.  It wasn’t on my radar but we stumbled upon it.  It was very cool!



RRRRR - I would have LOVED TO DO THAT!!!  You all look great!!  Hopefully they'll do it next year!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

abnihon said:


> It was amazing!!!!



I am pretty excited  How did your experience go? We get to watch the cartoon, right? Then everyone gets a pic? Do they give you a professional pic for free or does it come with memory maker?


----------



## abnihon

Thoughts on our parties - doing 2 parties was a good idea.  The first one we entirely focused on Frontierland, Adventureland and some of Fantasyland.  Did Jack & Sally and parade.
2nd party we did more Fantasyland, Tomorrowland and watched fireworks and Hocus Pocus from hub.
Did some trick or treating both nights.
2 parties meant more time to take things slow.
Sat for awhile at Sleepy Hollow (pumpkin waffle ice cream sundae was great!) while DS napped in stroller.
Rode People Mover 4 times straight while eating candy because that’s what DS wanted to do...
Even with 2 parties we still missed Cadaver Dans and didn’t do magic shots or as many characters as I’d hoped.
There’s always next year!


----------



## abnihon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I am pretty excited  How did your experience go? We get to watch the cartoon, right? Then everyone gets a pic? Do they give you a professional pic for free or does it come with memory maker?



You watch the cartoon in the barn where the Headless Horseman’s horse lives.  (“Legend”). Very neat atmosphere.  The horses seemed into the movie too. Lol.  You get your pin and popcorn (but bring your own water/drinks) Barn is not well insulated or air conditioned at all so prepare for whatever outside temp is. Then everyone gets a chance to go up for a pic - it works like a regular M&G with PhotoPass that shows up on MDE.  Not sure how it works if you don’t have memory maker.
I hope you like it!


----------



## sheila14

abnihon said:


> View attachment 277952 I feel like there hasn’t been much talk on this thread about the meet & greet with the gravediggers in Frontierland.  It wasn’t on my radar but we stumbled upon it.  It was very cool!


I was surprised to see this last night myself and I love the video that came with it!!!


----------



## abnihon

sheila14 said:


> I was surprised to see this last night myself and I love the video that came with it!!!



The video was very cool!

So was this the first year they were out?
Were they only out for a bit?
Just wondering why it’s not more talked about.


----------



## Vala

Where exactly in Frontierland is it that the Gravediggers are meeting? I'm sorry, WDW newbie. Second trip only. I so don't recognize the background.


----------



## abnihon

Vala said:


> Where exactly in Frontierland is it that the Gravediggers are meeting? I'm sorry, WDW newbie. Second trip only. I so don't recognize the background.



It was near the water sort of across from Country Bears


----------



## CMNJ

I'm wondering if they are trying some new things this year-the night of my party I didn't see them waiting to take pics where PP described but prior to the 1st parade they were wandering around frontierland dragging their shovels and entertaining the crowd waiting for the parade. Same thing with Br'er Bear and Br'er Rabbit-they wandered around frontierland rather than staying in 1 spot for M&G


----------



## Cluelyss

KrystalynnBrynn said:


> Cute!!! He was Dennis Nedry from Jurassic Park and I was the dilophosaurus that spits on him!


Love those costumes - wish we would have seen you, DS would have gotten a kick out of them! This was us on 10/15:


----------



## abooch

Does anybody know what time Mickey's Philharmagic closes on party nights? I saw one poster said they showed up there at 6:00pm but it was closed.


----------



## Vala

abnihon said:


> It was near the water sort of across from Country Bears



Thank you. My boyfriend is a huge Mansion fan. He'd die if we find them.


----------



## Farro

I'm feeling bummed that no one will know who we are Disney bounding as. Micky's shirt is pretty clear cut for fans of Tangled, but mine might be tougher.  Is this way too obscure? If so I may just ditch the lantern and just look "normal".   I do have prominent, natural grey streaks in my very dark hair.

here's what we are doing:


----------



## lindsayjs

Here now, HM has been down all evening . Otherwise having a great time. After being in the park last night tonight doesnt feel busy at all.


----------



## sheila14

lindsayjs said:


> Here now, HM has been down all evening . Otherwise having a great time. After being in the park last night tonight doesnt feel busy at all.


Tonight feels busier than Tuesday night party!! Longer wait times for ToT.


----------



## PolyRob

Anyone concerned about weather at the 10/24 party? The forecast Disney sent in the resort confirmation e-mail has me a LITTLE apprehensive.


----------



## WVU Disney Fan

Did Tuesday (10/17) party. Got in party at 350, did the poison apple magic shot, and was in line at jack and sally at 355 (was about 5th or 6th family in line). After meating them got in line for Moana at around 520. Line was back to exit of Swiss family treehouse. She came out about 550. Met her at about 640 (would’ve been 10 mins sooner but she took a break when we were literally next in line).  Both DDs were able to do several rides during those waits cause DW and I took turns waiting in those lines. Moana’s line moved very fast btw.

After Moana headed to Cruella, got there about 7. She came out few mins later and took us about 15-20 mins to meet her.  After that did the dancing skeleton magic shot, then watched Hocus show from crowded hub.  Not overly impressed but didn’t have a great view and was trying hold DD whole time.

After that staked out a spot on main street (right outside ice cream parlor) for parade. While waiting for parade did a few magic shots on main street and DW and I took turns getting seasonal treats at parlor and bakery.  The pumpkin ice cream is great but the pumpkin cheesecake is nothing special imo.

After parade and hallowishes show we able to ride pirates of Caribbean(10 min wait).  Then did the lantern shot in front of haunted mansion. Then walked right onto barnstormer.  After that met pirate goofy with no wait. After goofy waited 15 mins to meet Minnie and less then 5 mins to meet daisy/Donald near end of party.  As we were making way to exit Queen of hearts was leaving her set.  She hugged DDs but didn’t sign or take pic.  Once outside did the headless horseman magic shot then left.

Overall got more done than I thought we would. Didn’t get to try pumpkin waffle sundae thing cause line was insane for it both times I checked.  Party seemed decently crowded but it was our first mnsshp so nothing to compare it too.


----------



## Amunet

Farro said:


> I'm feeling bummed that no one will know who we are Disney bounding as. Micky's shirt is pretty clear cut for fans of Tangled, but mine might be tougher.  Is this way too obscure? If so I may just ditch the lantern and just look "normal".   I do have prominent, natural grey streaks in my very dark hair.
> 
> here's what we are doing:
> 
> View attachment 278121 View attachment 278122 View attachment 278127 View attachment 278128 View attachment 278129 View attachment 278130


Yours is amazing. If you have the lamp, dress, hair and makeup, you are definitely recognizable. Seems you have all but photos of you in the makeup


----------



## simnia

PolyRob said:


> Anyone concerned about weather at the 10/24 party? The forecast Disney sent in the resort confirmation e-mail has me a LITTLE apprehensive.



I am.  I know that weather can change but right now I'm worried.  We have the Africa Wild Trek booked for the morning and MNSSHP that night.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

simnia said:


> I am.  I know that weather can change but right now I'm worried.  We have the Africa Wild Trek booked for the morning and MNSSHP that night.



Add me to this list. We are flying in Tuesday at 7a and leaving Wednesday at 4p. We are coming solely for the party. I've packed ponchos and am trying to stay positive. Fingers crossed the weather cooperates.


----------



## Cluelyss

abooch said:


> Does anybody know what time Mickey's Philharmagic closes on party nights? I saw one poster said they showed up there at 6:00pm but it was closed.


It becomes a TOT stop during the party. I don't know when it officially "closes" to day guests on party nights, but would make sense that they need a bit of time to prepare it.


----------



## sheila14

WVU Disney Fan said:


> Did Tuesday (10/17) party. Got in party at 350, did the poison apple magic shot, and was in line at jack and sally at 355 (was about 5th or 6th family in line). After meating them got in line for Moana at around 520. Line was back to exit of Swiss family treehouse. She came out about 550. Met her at about 640 (would’ve been 10 mins sooner but she took a break when we were literally next in line).  Both DDs were able to do several rides during those waits cause DW and I took turns waiting in those lines. Moana’s line moved very fast btw.
> 
> After Moana headed to Cruella, got there about 7. She came out few mins later and took us about 15-20 mins to meet her.  After that did the dancing skeleton magic shot, then watched Hocus show from crowded hub.  Not overly impressed but didn’t have a great view and was trying hold DD whole time.
> 
> After that staked out a spot on main street (right outside ice cream parlor) for parade. While waiting for parade did a few magic shots on main street and DW and I took turns getting seasonal treats at parlor and bakery.  The pumpkin ice cream is great but the pumpkin cheesecake is nothing special imo.
> 
> After parade and hallowishes show we able to ride pirates of Caribbean(10 min wait).  Then did the lantern shot in front of haunted mansion. Then walked right onto barnstormer.  After that met pirate goofy with no wait. After goofy waited 15 mins to meet Minnie and less then 5 mins to meet daisy/Donald near end of party.  As we were making way to exit Queen of hearts was leaving her set.  She hugged DDs but didn’t sign or take pic.  Once outside did the headless horseman magic shot then left.
> 
> Overall got more done than I thought we would. Didn’t get to try pumpkin waffle sundae thing cause line was insane for it both times I checked.  Party seemed decently crowded but it was our first mnsshp so nothing to compare it too.


I was in front of you. I was the fourth family in line, well actually it was just me, it was an excellent interaction with JnS!!


----------



## SweetGarrettGirl

We went on the 19th and I am sad to say I was really disappointed. It was so crowded, HM was down, the parade was really just blah to me, and the lines for most of the characters were over an hour long. I did like the Hocus Pocus Show, What I could see of it. Hallowishes was good. 
They were chinchy with the candy too. 
I really loved the Christmas party in 2015 so maybe this isn’t my thing. The cost vs value simply was not there.


----------



## PolyRob

I am also hopeful the "storm" just blows by or ends up being a quick Florida sprinkle. I am from the northeast and I hear we were also supposed to have rain up here that day.

I have also heard completely different stories about refunds based on waiting to speak with Guest Relations earlier in the night, versus the end, versus when you've left and people receiving a refund, new MNSSHP tickets, MVMCP tickets, or even a one day ticket. The hassle wouldn't even be worth it since this is the only one that fits for my group. Sigh. Lets hope for the best!



simnia said:


> I am.  I know that weather can change but right now I'm worried.  We have the Africa Wild Trek booked for the morning and MNSSHP that night.



Accuweather and Weather.com both show the "possible thunderstorms" have been isolated to the morning now (down from nighttime). MAYBE we will get lucky and it will just happen Monday night into Tuesday before the parks open 



MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> Add me to this list. We are flying in Tuesday at 7a and leaving Wednesday at 4p. We are coming solely for the party. I've packed ponchos and am trying to stay positive. Fingers crossed the weather cooperates.



Ugh! I really hope it stays clear at night. As long as the parades run and Hallowishes goes off, I would be very happy! I am in a similar position. Tuesday is the only day my whole travel party will be able to attend since some are leaving Wednesday.


----------



## Bre23

Just wondering if anyone has done the allergy friendly trick or treating? My party has allergies to peanuts treenuts and sesame amongst others I saw that they have skittle and starburst in the regular candy mix which are safe but it would be nice to have other options. Would it be ok to do both the allergy and regular?


----------



## sheila14

SweetGarrettGirl said:


> We went on the 19th and I am sad to say I was really disappointed. It was so crowded, HM was down, the parade was really just blah to me, and the lines for most of the characters were over an hour long. I did like the Hocus Pocus Show, What I could see of it. Hallowishes was good.
> They were chinchy with the candy too.
> I really loved the Christmas party in 2015 so maybe this isn’t my thing. The cost vs value simply was not there.


I agree. It was crowded, more than the Tuesday party I went to. I don’t know when HM was up, candy lines were busy and you only got a few pieces. I waited an hour for Queen and tweedles but it was too crowded last night.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Any Oogie boogie popcorn bucket sightings recently? I know they were reported sold out but I’m still holding out hope!


----------



## Milo247

Someone in line in front of me asked and the CM said they were sold out for the season. We had wanted one also.


----------



## paradesintherain

Milo247 said:


> Someone in line in front of me asked and the CM said they were sold out for the season. We had wanted one also.



Man, I don't want one but I think that's terrible on their part. They should have allotted a certain amount to each party


----------



## sheila14

at the airport now and they are doing separate line checks for all food and candy be prepared.


----------



## bookgirl

sheila14 said:


> at the airport now and they are doing separate line checks for all food and candy be prepared.



TSA Precheck or the regular security lines?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Got my nails Halloween party ready !


----------



## sheila14

bookgirl said:


> TSA Precheck or the regular security lines?


I was in the regular lines and it was random. The line I was in did not have to pull out food from bag but the 2 lines to my left were made to removed all food products for inspection


----------



## SkiTeton

sheila14 said:


> I was in the regular lines and it was random. The line I was in did not have to pull out food from bag but the 2 lines to my left were made to removed all food products for inspection


Just went through security at MCO. Waited over an hour on the B side and A didn’t look any different. Bag checks looked random. Had a dog sniffing between lines. Arrive early and stay patient.


----------



## Miumiu4me

Cluelyss said:


> It becomes a TOT stop during the party. I don't know when it officially "closes" to day guests on party nights, but would make sense that they need a bit of time to prepare it.



They also show old Mickey cartoons  in the theatre during the party.


----------



## poetz

We flew out of MCO Friday and were in the security lines around 6:30 pm on A side for gate 129. They had the dog out and everyone got the abbreviated shoes on everything stays in the bag metal detector only screening. We'd checked our candy but could have carried it on with no problem. I feel like it probably depends on the time of day and volume of people they need to move through security, so better to be prepared for the full screening.


----------



## mickey1968

abnihon said:


> View attachment 277952 I feel like there hasn’t been much talk on this thread about the meet & greet with the gravediggers in Frontierland.  It wasn’t on my radar but we stumbled upon it.  It was very cool!


Whaaaa?!?!?!? This is the first I haver heard about this. It will be on the top of my list!!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Are the pumpkin popcorn buckets available? Also, are these just for the parties or are they sold in other parks?


----------



## monique5

*Only 7 more MNSSHP parties for 2017! *


----------



## Farro

We go on the 26th!!!


----------



## tinkerbell1991

We go on the 25th, soooo excited!


----------



## Patrickiii

We go Halloween night


----------



## soniam

Less than 2 weeks for the last party of the season for us


----------



## anricat

We were at the party Thursday night. It did feel a little crowded, but I have no basis for comparison except for during the days. 

I think the main issue was that Haunted Mansion and Pirates were both down and it pushed people into other lines. The main thing my DD wanted to do was 7DMT and the lines were over an hour much of the night. We were able to ride during/after the second parade, but it was a 30 minute wait both times, which I wasn't expecting during the party. Trick or Treat lines were much more manageable later in the night. We walked right up to three different locations near the end of the night, but we saw long lines at other times.


----------



## Cluelyss

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Are the pumpkin popcorn buckets available? Also, are these just for the parties or are they sold in other parks?


Still available when we were there last week. We picked one up during the party, but also saw them for sale at HS. Also heard they were at Epcot.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> Still available when we were there last week. We picked one up during the party, but also saw them for sale at HS. Also heard they were at Epcot.


They were on sale at both Epcot and HS. Refills were 1.50 do with little ones this was a bargain.


----------



## sheila14

There was also a magic shot that I am not sure if it was mentioned but I got a scary pupmkin in my hand. I am downloading pics now so as soon as I come across it I will post it.


----------



## sheila14

Here is the scary pumpkin magic shot:


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> Here is the scary pumpkin magic shot:


Very cool!

Great lighting on the castle behind you too!


----------



## sheila14

Thank you. I had several shots taken with different lighting on the castle and even the moving spot lights.


----------



## mickey1968

sheila14 said:


> Here is the scary pumpkin magic shot:


Great shot! I think that is another new one I have never seen. I think I am going to concentrate on Magic Shots at my party on Halloween Night instead of characters since I have most all of them already.


----------



## Disney & ME

Milo247 said:


> Someone in line in front of me asked and the CM said they were sold out for the season. We had wanted one also.


We went to  party on 10/13 and were told they had sold out the night before and the day's shipment hand't arrived. They suggested we check with guest relations on our way out which I did. I was told that Disney had our emails and would contact everyone who attended the party to offer a way to get the bucket. Of course I have not yet been contacted and I emailed Disney three days ago with no response. It was one of the main items I wanted at the party and got there early to get it. It doesn't seem like I was told the truth and won't be getting one.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sheila14 said:


> Here is the scary pumpkin magic shot:




I would have loved to get that one.
Add it to list for next year!


----------



## trirae

Hi all, we're doing next Sunday's party, and it appears that Jack Skellington and Sally are super important to DD (10). So, I just wanted to confirm that line up at 4 is still the best option or whether anyone had other advice.

Also, what do you think the wait would be if we went from J&S to Moana?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cluelyss

trirae said:


> Hi all, we're doing next Sunday's party, and it appears that Jack Skellington and Sally are super important to DD (10). So, I just wanted to confirm that line up at 4 is still the best option or whether anyone had other advice.
> 
> Also, what do you think the wait would be if we went from J&S to Moana?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Definitely what you want to do. If you are one of the first to get through the J&S line your wait for Moana will likely not be too bad....but always depends on the night. At both of our parties, her wait was quite short after the fireworks, so that could be your backup plan. Have fun!!!


----------



## jenhelgren

Cluelyss said:


> Definitely what you want to do. If you are one of the first to get through the J&S line your wait for Moana will likely not be too bad....but always depends on the night. At both of our parties, her wait was quite short after the fireworks, so that could be your backup plan. Have fun!!!


How long do you think the wait was after fireworks? My DD would love to meet her but our family as a whole decided not to spend too much time in character lines this trip!


----------



## Cluelyss

jenhelgren said:


> How long do you think the wait was after fireworks? My DD would love to meet her but our family as a whole decided not to spend too much time in character lines this trip!


I'd guess maybe 20 minutes the one night, 30-40 the other (this night was a sellout).


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> Definitely what you want to do. If you are one of the first to get through the J&S line your wait for Moana will likely not be too bad....but always depends on the night. At both of our parties, her wait was quite short after the fireworks, so that could be your backup plan. Have fun!!!


If u will be in the park the day of party, I would get in line super early n then switch off to get party bands. The 3 families in front of me did this. If not, once u get your party band from main gate, skip the bypass n head straight to where they meet.  On my first party day after the bands were distributed, the line for them were past Moana M&G. I heard that at 4:30 it was close to 2 hr wait.


----------



## EdmondD

Advice, please. 

WDW vets but MNSS rookies.  We are going on 11/1.  Is the attendance lower on that night since Halloween is, you know, over?  

We're not overly concerned with the typical attractions during the party. Nor is trick-or-treating of importance.  

My son, who is seven, has put Jack and Sallie high on the list. So we'll go straight there at 4, as suggested.  After that, I'm debating either Moana or Captain Jack and then maybe Jafar/Jasmine. Or maybe the Seven Dwarfs. I just don't know!  Is there a suggested order of hitting the characters to limit wait time, or will we just have to suck it up?  I'm not above standing in character lines while he and his mom play Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom (because yeah, I'm an awesome dad).  

We intend to watch Hocus Pocus, Boo-to-You and Hallowishes.  We typically watch the FoF parade in the Frontierland area because it feels less-cramped.  I assume this is okay for Boo-to-You? 

Thanks!


----------



## Cayaco

anricat said:


> I think the main issue was that Haunted Mansion and Pirates were both down



Having Haunted Mansion down for a whole Halloween party sounds pretty terrible..


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

EdmondD said:


> Advice, please.
> 
> WDW vets but MNSS rookies.  We are going on 11/1.  Is the attendance lower on that night since Halloween is, you know, over?
> 
> We're not overly concerned with the typical attractions during the party. Nor is trick-or-treating of importance.
> 
> My son, who is seven, has put Jack and Sallie high on the list. So we'll go straight there at 4, as suggested.  After that, I'm debating either Moana or Captain Jack and then maybe Jafar/Jasmine. Or maybe the Seven Dwarfs. I just don't know!  Is there a suggested order of hitting the characters to limit wait time, or will we just have to suck it up?  I'm not above standing in character lines while he and his mom play Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom (because yeah, I'm an awesome dad).
> 
> We intend to watch Hocus Pocus, Boo-to-You and Hallowishes.  We typically watch the FoF parade in the Frontierland area because it feels less-cramped.  I assume this is okay for Boo-to-You?
> 
> Thanks!



November 1 will most likely be a sell out. So just prepare for that and be pleasantly surprised if it is not. 

I would head straight to Moana after Jack and Sally. After Moana, go and line up for the Aladdin characters. Jasmine meets with Genie, Aladdin with Abu and they switch off. If you just want to meet Jasmine, she meets regularly during the day with Aladdin. Jafar meets by himself and usually his line is 20 minutes or less. 

Frontierland will be less crowded for Boo to You, you are correct.  Lots of people recommend watching the second parade, I now recommend the first because the second starts at such a late time when the park is usually emptying out after the fireworks. I would watch the first in Frontierland. 

For Hallowishes, check out the fenced in grassy area in front of Casey's. It can be a lot emptier than other prime spots. 

I would head to the dwarves right after Hallowishes.


----------



## EdmondD

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you just want to meet Jasmine....



What's it to you!? How do you know my browser search history!?!



Thanks for the tips. Appreciate it!


----------



## anricat

Cayaco said:


> Having Haunted Mansion down for a whole Halloween party sounds pretty terrible..



Yah, it was down for much of the evening but thankfully did come back up later. It was not awesome, however and I think it contributed to the party feeling busy and also inflated wait times for other attractions/characters/trick or treat. 

You had one job, Haunted Mansion! One job!


----------



## FoxC63

SweetGarrettGirl said:


> We went on the 19th and I am sad to say I was really disappointed. It was so crowded, HM was down, the parade was really just blah to me, and the lines for most of the characters were over an hour long. I did like the Hocus Pocus Show, What I could see of it. Hallowishes was good.
> They were chinchy with the candy too.
> I really loved the Christmas party in 2015 so maybe this isn’t my thing. The cost vs value simply was not there.



Woof!  What a negative review sorry to hear you had such a bad time.  Did you have an itinerary?  Just trying to understand what happened.


----------



## FoxC63

mickey1968 said:


> Great shot! I think that is another new one I have never seen. I think I am going to concentrate on Magic Shots at my party on Halloween Night instead of characters since I have most all of them already.



That's not listed on the WDW FB Magic Shot page either!  Oh, they're driving me crazy!  Here's the link to all current Magic Shots at all four parks too!  MNSSHP is there and soon I'll be adding MVMCP!  Link:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


----------



## chirogrrl

We were actually the last 2 Doom Buggies evacuated off the ride at the party on the 19th. We were just about to unload at the end, and the buggy in front of my DH and DD kicked out a skid plate (at least that's what the engineers were saying) and it went under their buggy and hit the front of ours (DS and me). It was super loud when it happened! We sat on the ride for more than a half hour until they finally walked everyone off, starting at the beginning of the ride and finishing with us. I was surprised that they were able to get it back up later that night! 

We were kind of bummed that we didn't get to walk through the ride with the lights on, like everyone else.


----------



## mesaboy2

chirogrrl said:


> We were kind of bummed that we didn't get to walk through the ride with the lights on, like everyone else.



That is the one attraction I absolutely, positively, never want to see with the lights on.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

Cluelyss said:


> We've done the party for HEA and love not having to stake out a spot in advance as I hate crowds LOL! The desserts were yummy and all Halloween themed, which was a nice touch. It was also nice to get off our feet for a bit. We did 2 parties and only did the dessert party for 1. Our 2nd party we grabbed a spot in the Casey's garden about a half hour prior and there was still room, but not much. And we were wall to wall people there, compared to the very empty garden we had at the prior party. The night we did the dessert party was also not a sell out, while our non-dessert party night was. But it was basically the same view we had paid for 2 nights prior, for free. So I don't think the party is "necessary" by any means, but it's a nice splurge, especially if you will be there on a night that will likely sell out. Happy to answer any other questions you may have!


First, my apologies it has taken so long to reply to you. Your response was greatly appreciated! As MNSSHP first timers, we didn't want to spend our time staking out a spot to watch Hallowishes. I've been watching this thread for months, and appreciate all the advice from @Cluelyss, @FoxC63, and @monique5.

We went this past Sunday,  10/22. It was very hot and humid! It was a downpour just prior to leaving our room at Polynesian. Took ponchos, but ended up not not needing them.

We had a 5:30 BOG ressie, rode almost everything in Tommorowland, picked up credentials for dessert party. My kids ate their weight in desserts, and we loved Hallowishes!

I had an itinerary prepped for character meets and magic shots, but my pre-teen and teenager just wanted to ride rides and walk around the park. We did not ride 7DMT as wait time was > 35 min throughout the night. Otherwise, we loved minimal wait times and cooler temps once the sun set (We had been in MK earlier in day). We loved Haunted Mansion with the hosts in make-up!

And following up from a much earlier comment from @FoxC63, temps here are forecast for highs Thurs 75 with lows in the 50s. We are from Alaska and were here last Christmas for a Candlelight Processional Show and she is correct that 50s in Florida feel very different from 50s in Midwest. Mostly wanted to say to keep in mind if attending Thursday's party.

We have no regrets about attending Sunday's Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party, thanks again for the advice!


----------



## PolyRob

Alaskangirl02 said:


> First, my apologies it has taken so long to reply to you. Your response was greatly appreciated! As MNSSHP first timers, we didn't want to spend our time staking out a spot to watch Hallowishes. I've been watching this thread for months, and appreciate all the advice from @Cluelyss, @FoxC63, and @monique5.
> 
> We went this past Sunday,  10/22. It was very hot and humid! It was a downpour just prior to leaving our room at Polynesian. Took ponchos, but ended up not not needing them.
> 
> We had a 5:30 BOG ressie, rode almost everything in Tommorowland, picked up credentials for dessert party. My kids ate their weight in desserts, and we loved Hallowishes!
> 
> I had an itinerary prepped for character meets and magic shots, but my pre-teen and teenager just wanted to ride rides and walk around the park. We did not ride 7DMT as wait time was > 35 min throughout the night. Otherwise, we loved minimal wait times and cooler temps once the sun set (We had been in MK earlier in day). We loved Haunted Mansion with the hosts in make-up!
> 
> And following up from a much earlier comment from @FoxC63, temps here are forecast for highs Thurs 75 with lows in the 50s. We are from Alaska and were here last Christmas for a Candlelight Processional Show and she is correct that 50s in Florida feel very different from 50s in Midwest. Mostly wanted to say to keep in mind if attending Thursday's party.
> 
> We have no regrets about attending Sunday's Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party, thanks again for the advice!


So glad to hear you had a great time! I am here now and know exactly what rain you were talking about on 10/22.

I also have the Tomorrowland dessert party booked. We don't have a strict itinerary (ironically because we normally do for park days) but I was wondering what time did you check-in for the dessert party? I am not sure how early to arrive.


----------



## Alaskangirl02

PolyRob said:


> So glad to hear you had a great time! I am here now and know exactly what rain you were talking about on 10/22.
> 
> I also have the Tomorrowland dessert party booked. We don't have a strict itinerary (ironically because we normally do for park days) but I was wondering what time did you check-in for the dessert party? I am not sure how early to arrive.


You can check in any time after 4 pm at Tomorrowland Terrace . We checked in 7:30 pm, then rode Buzz Lightyear, AstroOrbiter, and People Mover. 
They let you come back at 8:30 to officially start eating dessert. Very few people attended our party night, and we chose the Plaza Garden Viewing. Based on another thread, we hung at the back ( thanks @GADisneyDad14 ) and had an amazing view of fireworks + castle projections. Luckily, most people in the garden stayed seated for the fireworks.

We were on fence about canceling those dessert party reservations. Imagine for some people who have either seen Hallowishes or have been to a dessert party ( or know a good spot to stake) they might not be worthwhile. We loved it, and I'm so glad we booked. 

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## monique5

Alaskangirl02 said:


> First, my apologies it has taken so long to reply to you. Your response was greatly appreciated! As MNSSHP first timers, we didn't want to spend our time staking out a spot to watch Hallowishes. I've been watching this thread for months, and appreciate all the advice from @Cluelyss, @FoxC63, and @monique5.
> 
> We went this past Sunday,  10/22. It was very hot and humid! It was a downpour just prior to leaving our room at Polynesian. Took ponchos, but ended up not not needing them.
> 
> We had a 5:30 BOG ressie, rode almost everything in Tommorowland, picked up credentials for dessert party. My kids ate their weight in desserts, and we loved Hallowishes!
> 
> I had an itinerary prepped for character meets and magic shots, but my pre-teen and teenager just wanted to ride rides and walk around the park. We did not ride 7DMT as wait time was > 35 min throughout the night. Otherwise, we loved minimal wait times and cooler temps once the sun set (We had been in MK earlier in day). We loved Haunted Mansion with the hosts in make-up!
> 
> And following up from a much earlier comment from @FoxC63, temps here are forecast for highs Thurs 75 with lows in the 50s. We are from Alaska and were here last Christmas for a Candlelight Processional Show and she is correct that 50s in Florida feel very different from 50s in Midwest. Mostly wanted to say to keep in mind if attending Thursday's party.
> 
> We have no regrets about attending Sunday's Hallowishes Premium Dessert Party, thanks again for the advice!



@Alaskangirl02 - Glad you enjoyed the party and the HalloWishes Premium Dessert Party. I do enjoy the Dessert Parties too. Last year, DD8 @ time, decided she wanted to ride more, so I was in line for characters while her & DH were riding. Rides not high on my list during party, so everyone thoroughly enjoyed both parties last year. Then Dessert Party nice way to relax at end of night and recharge for just a few more things.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We leave Thursday and are attending the Friday night party. Starting to get excited!! I shared pictures of costumes on the strategy thread. They were huge so I am not going to put them here too, but DH will be King Fergus, DD will be Lady Hades, and I will be wearing the new Her Universe Minne Mouse Dress.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

We attended the party on October 15th.  






While we had a lot of fun, I have to say we were very disappointed in the crowds this year.  We have done four MNSSHP's in the past (2 in 2016, 2 in 2015) and one MVMCP (in 2016, which was also a sold out event) and this party, by far, was the most congested.  It felt incredibly busy ALL night long, and wait times for the rides were by far longer than any other party we've attended.  It definitely has us rethinking if we will invest the time and money (for tickets as well as for costumes) on this event next year.  I would rather pay an additional $20 a ticket and have lighter attendance than to be pushing through mobs of people all night long.

On a positive note......the magic shots were great.  Loved the Headless Horsemen especially!!






We got a TON of candy in the trick or treat lines.  It was super fun to see all the great costumes that other guests were wearing.....many folks put a great deal of time and effort into making their families look amazing for this event.   

We had dinner at Crystal Palace, which was fantastic (both food and character interaction).  We utilized our three FP's between 4 and 7, which we were grateful for.  The fireworks and parade were great, as always.

Lines for the characters were simply crazy, so we took a pass on all those.  This party (and a couple of visits to Disney Springs) were the only Disney aspects to our trip (which was otherwise focused on the Universal parks) so we wanted to maximize our time and those long waits to meet characters just seemed like poor use of our time.

Will we go again next year?  It's hard to say......I actually think we may do a day at Food & Wine instead.  The party used to be a way for us to enjoy Disney without the crazy crowds, but if that's no longer the case, it's good motivation to explore other options.  But who knows?


----------



## themerrymagpie

We're going to the party tonight! I'm so happy to see that the forecasted rain has moved on. We got rained on but good all day long at EPCOT yesterday but I'd rather the rain there than while I'm trying to get my trick-or-treat on!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We attended the party on October 15th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we had a lot of fun, I have to say we were very disappointed in the crowds this year.  We have done four MNSSHP's in the past (2 in 2016, 2 in 2015) and one MVMCP (in 2016, which was also a sold out event) and this party, by far, was the most congested.  It felt incredibly busy ALL night long, and wait times for the rides were by far longer than any other party we've attended.  It definitely has us rethinking if we will invest the time and money (for tickets as well as for costumes) on this event next year.  I would rather pay an additional $20 a ticket and have lighter attendance than to be pushing through mobs of people all night long.
> 
> On a positive note......the magic shots were great.  Loved the Headless Horsemen especially!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a TON of candy in the trick or treat lines.  It was super fun to see all the great costumes that other guests were wearing.....many folks put a great deal of time and effort into making their families look amazing for this event.
> 
> We had dinner at Crystal Palace, which was fantastic (both food and character interaction).  We utilized our three FP's between 4 and 7, which we were grateful for.  The fireworks and parade were great, as always.
> 
> Lines for the characters were simply crazy, so we took a pass on all those.  This party (and a couple of visits to Disney Springs) were the only Disney aspects to our trip (which was otherwise focused on the Universal parks) so we wanted to maximize our time and those long waits to meet characters just seemed like poor use of our time.
> 
> Will we go again next year?  It's hard to say......I actually think we may do a day at Food & Wine instead.  The party used to be a way for us to enjoy Disney without the crazy crowds, but if that's no longer the case, it's good motivation to explore other options.  But who knows?


Cool photos!  You both look great!!!  Is the ornament photo a magic shot or was that really there to stand by??  Not seen that one before.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We attended the party on October 15th.
> On a positive note......the magic shots were great.  Loved the Headless Horsemen especially!!



You guys look fantastic!  

Is that a newly added magic shot??!!  (LARGE PUMPKIN)  OR is that a new 'sticker' in the photo editing that wasn't there when I was editing my photos?


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

prettypatchesmsu said:


> Cool photos!  You both look great!!!  Is the ornament photo a magic shot or was that really there to stand by??  Not seen that one before.



It was an actual prop to stand by.  This was one of the few Photopass photographers that had virtually no line....so I'm guessing few people knew she was tucked in that little spot.



sherlockmiles said:


> You guys look fantastic!
> 
> Is that a newly added magic shot??!!  (LARGE PUMPKIN)  OR is that a new 'sticker' in the photo editing that wasn't there when I was editing my photos?



Neither a magic shot nor a sticker.....it was an actual large pumpkin!

And thank you for the kind compliment.  My DH is 6' 4" tall and 300+ pounds, so finding a costume that fits him is always a challenge.  We had been pirates for the last two years, so it was imperative that we switch things up for the 2017 party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Just sending out another reminder. If you will be at Disney for Halloween night and want to coordinate resort character hunting with a couple other people, let me know and I will add you to the private message.


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just sending out another reminder. If you will be at Disney for Halloween night and want to coordinate resort character hunting with a couple other people, let me know and I will add you to the private message.




Please post pics afterwards.  This was news to me and I'm excited to see.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sherlockmiles said:


> Please post pics afterwards.  This was news to me and I'm excited to see.



Will do. We've got...maybe 7-8 DISers who are participating in the character hunt. I'll make sure to encourage all of them to post pics of their findings here afterwards.


----------



## PolyRob

Alaskangirl02 said:


> You can check in any time after 4 pm at Tomorrowland Terrace . We checked in 7:30 pm, then rode Buzz Lightyear, AstroOrbiter, and People Mover.
> They let you come back at 8:30 to officially start eating dessert. Very few people attended our party night, and we chose the Plaza Garden Viewing. Based on another thread, we hung at the back ( thanks @GADisneyDad14 ) and had an amazing view of fireworks + castle projections. Luckily, most people in the garden stayed seated for the fireworks.
> 
> We were on fence about canceling those dessert party reservations. Imagine for some people who have either seen Hallowishes or have been to a dessert party ( or know a good spot to stake) they might not be worthwhile. We loved it, and I'm so glad we booked.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


Thanks! We have an ADR at BoG before the actual party starts, so I will be heading to MK shortly. I will probably check-in right away, go to dinner, and then see where the party takes me.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## PolyRob

themerrymagpie said:


> We're going to the party tonight! I'm so happy to see that the forecasted rain has moved on. We got rained on but good all day long at EPCOT yesterday but I'd rather the rain there than while I'm trying to get my trick-or-treat on!


OMG I felt the same way! I was so scared when I saw rain Sat, Sun, Mon, and Tues. So happy to have it all come Monday and clear up tonight


----------



## Doug5984

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just sending out another reminder. If you will be at Disney for Halloween night and want to coordinate resort character hunting with a couple other people, let me know and I will add you to the private message.



What time is trick or treating at the resorts?  We will be in Disney for that night, but were planning on watching Rivers of Light at AK

This is the first I've heard about anything at the resorts


----------



## FoxC63

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We attended the party on October 15th.



You both look amazing as always!  Thanks for the report and the photos, plenty to think about for sure!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Doug5984 said:


> What time is trick or treating at the resorts?  We will be in Disney for that night, but were planning on watching Rivers of Light at AK
> 
> This is the first I've heard about anything at the resorts


Each resort is different and has different times and events.

Google WDW resort monthly activity calendars, or ask at the front desk for your resort when you check in.


----------



## Disneymom1126

At the party tonight and it has been great! It seems less crowded than last year to me, but maybe it's because we haven't done any meets.

Arrived at 3:20, got in line and was let in at 3:45. Went and got SotMK card then FP+ at Peter Pan. Could have done its a small world first but DD doesn't like it. Walked on Tea cups, dumbo, Ariel,Barnstormer then FP+ for 7DMT. Had dinner at Cosmic Rays, rode people move and Space Mountain. Still wasn't 7! Rode thunder mountain a few times and Pirates then did a bunch of trick or treating and ride carpets. Had a dole whip then got a spot in front of Liberty Tree Tavern for parade at 8:45. After this going to watch fireworks and maybe do a few meet and greets and some shopping. Heading out earlier than usual because we are doing universal early tomorrow. Hope everyone else enjoys the party as much as we have! The rides were way more crowded in the 4-7 timeframe last year.


----------



## mrocco90

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Just sending out another reminder. If you will be at Disney for Halloween night and want to coordinate resort character hunting with a couple other people, let me know and I will add you to the private message.


Hey I’ll be there! Send me a message when you can thanks!


----------



## mrocco90

We’re going to the last Halloween party on Nov 1st. We’re going to be dressed as Wendy, Peter Pan, and Captain Hook. I’m debating about heading to Peter pans meet and greet as soon as we get let into the party because I read he meets 350-430. Problem is we also want to meet Jack and sally.. how bad do you think the line will be if we get in it at 4:30? Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

mrocco90 said:


> We’re going to the last Halloween party on Nov 1st. We’re going to be dressed as Wendy, Peter Pan, and Captain Hook. I’m debating about heading to Peter pans meet and greet as soon as we get let into the party because I read he meets 350-430. Problem is we also want to meet Jack and sally.. how bad do you think the line will be if we get in it at 4:30? Thanks



Hmmm, according to WDW Peter Pan meets until 5:30 


Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/character-meet-peter-pan/

Nov 1st hasn't "Sold Out" so far, you should be "okay" meeting J&S after PP, but if it were my call I would meet J&S first because their line is obnoxiously long.


----------



## Valbot

Heading to the party on Thursday, little disappointed that the weather will only be in the 60s didn't really want to bring hoodies to Florida but looks like a cool party night.


----------



## Cluelyss

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> We attended the party on October 15th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While we had a lot of fun, I have to say we were very disappointed in the crowds this year.  We have done four MNSSHP's in the past (2 in 2016, 2 in 2015) and one MVMCP (in 2016, which was also a sold out event) and this party, by far, was the most congested.  It felt incredibly busy ALL night long, and wait times for the rides were by far longer than any other party we've attended.  It definitely has us rethinking if we will invest the time and money (for tickets as well as for costumes) on this event next year.  I would rather pay an additional $20 a ticket and have lighter attendance than to be pushing through mobs of people all night long.
> 
> On a positive note......the magic shots were great.  Loved the Headless Horsemen especially!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got a TON of candy in the trick or treat lines.  It was super fun to see all the great costumes that other guests were wearing.....many folks put a great deal of time and effort into making their families look amazing for this event.
> 
> We had dinner at Crystal Palace, which was fantastic (both food and character interaction).  We utilized our three FP's between 4 and 7, which we were grateful for.  The fireworks and parade were great, as always.
> 
> Lines for the characters were simply crazy, so we took a pass on all those.  This party (and a couple of visits to Disney Springs) were the only Disney aspects to our trip (which was otherwise focused on the Universal parks) so we wanted to maximize our time and those long waits to meet characters just seemed like poor use of our time.
> 
> Will we go again next year?  It's hard to say......I actually think we may do a day at Food & Wine instead.  The party used to be a way for us to enjoy Disney without the crazy crowds, but if that's no longer the case, it's good motivation to explore other options.  But who knows?


Totally agree. We've done many sold out parties in the past and the 15th was not a great experience for us, either. The insane heat did not help. We will definitely go back, but it was a bit of a surprise for us, as I've always felt that even sell outs can be manageable with a good plan. Maybe we just didn't have a good plan that night 

Oh, and for those asking, we also came across that pumpkin in the bypass (on 10/13)


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> Totally agree. We've done many sold out parties in the past and the 15th was not a great experience for us, either. The insane heat did not help. We will definitely go back, but it was a bit of a surprise for us, as I've always felt that even sell outs can be manageable with a good plan. Maybe we just didn't have a good plan that night
> 
> Oh, and for those asking, we also came across that pumpkin in the bypass (on 10/13)
> View attachment 279272



What is this bypass people keep referring to?


----------



## AntJulie

abnihon said:


> What is this bypass people keep referring to?



Behind Main Street (right side after you enter).


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

Cluelyss said:


> Totally agree. We've done many sold out parties in the past and the 15th was not a great experience for us, either. The insane heat did not help. We will definitely go back, but it was a bit of a surprise for us, as I've always felt that even sell outs can be manageable with a good plan. Maybe we just didn't have a good plan that night
> 
> Oh, and for those asking, we also came across that pumpkin in the bypass (on 10/13)
> View attachment 279272



I think that's what discouraged us most.  The whole draw (for us) of the parties is that we could always have a fabulous time without a plan.  We could be spontaneous and go with the flow.  If the day comes when the hard ticket events have to have a rigid touring plan like a regular daytime visit, we will be very sad indeed.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

FoxC63 said:


> You both look amazing as always!  Thanks for the report and the photos, plenty to think about for sure!



Thank you .


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Totally agree. We've done many sold out parties in the past and the 15th was not a great experience for us, either. The insane heat did not help. We will definitely go back, but it was a bit of a surprise for us, as I've always felt that even sell outs can be manageable with a good plan. Maybe we just didn't have a good plan that night
> 
> Oh, and for those asking, we also came across that pumpkin in the bypass (on 10/13)
> View attachment 279272



I realize this isn't a Magic Shot or sticker like @sherlockmiles brought up but it really looks like it.  What a great photo of you and your family!


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> What is this bypass people keep referring to?



Not to worry about missing it or anything, there will be plenty of CM's directing you to this location to manage the flow of traffic and there's a super big air blown entrance which is new this year.  See photo below.


----------



## FoxC63

Hi fellow Peeps!

Need some help for @leholcomb who asked "*I'm dying for a Tangled lantern shot next week. Can we confirm this has been moved? Does it happen nightly? Thanks!*"

I do know it's still being offered at MK but the exact location I'm just not 100% on.  Thank you!  

Original Post:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/page-8#post-58383009"]Magic Shots - Current Listings / Post #158[/URL]


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well, looks like this will be the first MNSSHP that my boyfriend doesn't get heat stroke in his Jack Sparrow costume. That is one plus, right?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> Hi fellow Peeps!
> 
> Need some help for @leholcomb who asked "*I'm dying for a Tangled lantern shot next week. Can we confirm this has been moved? Does it happen nightly? Thanks!*"
> 
> I do know it's still being offered at MK but the exact location I'm just not 100% on.  Thank you!
> 
> Original Post:  Magic Shots - Current Listings / Post #158


https://pix.sfly.com/JduEPu

I couldn't figure out how to post a pic so I did it with link above with my Shutterfly (sorry, it's been a long while)
My daughter and her NOW FIANCE (Proposed yesterday at MK!!) and my grandson did this lastnight during party.


----------



## Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina

FoxC63 said:


> Hi fellow Peeps!
> 
> Need some help for @leholcomb who asked "*I'm dying for a Tangled lantern shot next week. Can we confirm this has been moved? Does it happen nightly? Thanks!*"
> 
> I do know it's still being offered at MK but the exact location I'm just not 100% on.  Thank you!
> 
> Original Post:  Magic Shots - Current Listings / Post #158



I know we saw it......I want to say it was in the restroom area that's in the vicinity of Peter Pan/It's a Small World.  The line was SUPER long on our party night.


----------



## baler31

Well our Sunday party night is now projected for a record low of 46. Suitcases now filled with coats, gloves and other winter gear.  Love the Florida weather from extreme heat to extreme cold in a 2 week span.


----------



## raging fire

baler31 said:


> Well our Sunday party night is now projected for a record low of 46. Suitcases now filled with coats, gloves and other winter gear.  Love the Florida weather from extreme heat to extreme cold in a 2 week span.



Keep in mind that the low temperature for a day is usually just before sunrise. When the party ends at midnight it will be around 56F, which is closer to hoodie territory than the parka tundra.

Rope drop on Monday, however...


----------



## Cluelyss

Gina-Gina-Bo-Bina said:


> I know we saw it......I want to say it was in the restroom area that's in the vicinity of Peter Pan/It's a Small World.  The line was SUPER long on our party night.


That’s where we had it done in June as well. I can’t imagine they’d move it AWAY from the lanterns....that’s the point of the photo!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I realize this isn't a Magic Shot or sticker like @sherlockmiles brought up but it really looks like it.  What a great photo of you and your family!


Thank you! It’s definitely one of my favorites from this trip!


----------



## mickey1968

First, thank you for mentioning the lower temps, I hadn't checked in a few days and now I know I need to adjust what I pack. Also, I love this website for weather, when you get inside the 10 day window it shows you the hourly predictions. https://www.wunderground.com/hourly/us/fl/kissimmee/KFLKISSI60/date/2017-10-29

I am actually excited about the cooler weather because I won't be sweating buckets all day now!


----------



## monique5

*Only 3 more MNSSHP for 2017! *


----------



## soniam

3 more days until the beginning of our trip and our first party, the last party of the yearI can't wait!


----------



## mickey1968

I leave for my trip tomorrow and will be at the party on Halloween!!!!


----------



## Krisshay13

soniam said:


> 3 more days until the beginning of our trip and our first party, the last party of the yearI can't wait!


SAME HERE!!!  We fly in Wed morning....and attending the party that night.  I am so excited!!!


----------



## Mrjoshua

We went on Tuesday the 24th, and had a ball. Everything went to plan, except for an evacuation off of Pirates of the Carribean. Thank you to everyone for GREAT pieces of advice. It made our first MNSSHP wonderful!

I was wondering if anyone knows which "Voodoo" song gets played throughout the park during the party. It sounds Big Bandish to me, and I know I've heard it before.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

We also went Tuesday the 24th. We had FPs for Peter Pan (330-430) and 7DMT (430-530) then we went over to Adventure Land and started our rides. We made it to Fantasy Land and then got a spot for the Fireworks about 45 mins before the start. We had no trouble getting a full front castle view. After the amazing show we walked over to Frontier Land and got a spot on the deck in front of Country Bears. Some in our group went to get snacks (dole whips and pretzels) while we waited for the start. While I've seen the Christmas parade a half dozen times and always thought it was my favorite, I think Boo to You has replaced it! It was SO SO good! The headless horseman was even better than I imagined, and we had the grave diggers stop right in front of us. It was just so good. After the parade the kids wanted to ride BTMRR again -- they rode 4 x's back to back -- and then we did our only ToTing of the whole party at Splash Mountain. The kids went through 3 times and came back with full bags. After that we walked slowly to the front of the park, returned our rented stroller (forgot about that -- around 9pm my 6 year old ran out of steam, so I decided to rent a double stroller. The lady was so nice, she gave it to me for free since the night was almost over! My 6 year old took a 1 hr power nap and was ready to go after that). 

The worst part of the night is always the bus ride back. We were at Pop and had a 30 min wait to get on the bus, and it was standing room only. A nice man let me take his seat because I was holding a sleeping child, but the other 8 in my party had to stand. We got back to our rooms around 1am. 

We only came down for the party, staying 1 night. We didn't have any park tickets. On Wednesday we went to Disney Springs for breakfast, shopping, and a light lunch before DME picked us up at 1pm. And that was it. 36 hrs in Disney World. 

We got back in January for a week and I'm looking forward to taking it slow.


----------



## PetePanMan

We did party on Oct 22nd.  Glad we did it but likely a one and done for us.  For us, it simply seemed far too crowded and we weren't really into the trick or treating.  Shout out though to Colonel Sanders - a definite crowd favorite!


----------



## monique5

*Happy Halloween! *​


----------



## Disneylover99

For anyone going to the party tonight......Have fun!!!!
It would be awesome to be there on Halloween night!


----------



## lovingeire

Scootypuffjr said:


> For those of you whose candy is getting screened, do any of you have TSA precheck? We have precheck and don't check bags so I'm wondering if we'll be alright. Hoping to avoid being at the airport any earlier than we have to.



I think it's unpredictable right now.  I have a co-worker, with TSA PC, and she said the lines for security were about 2 hours, in pre-check.  And mentioned scanning the food.  Another co-worker swears if you have precheck or Global Entry you won't have this issue.  Who knows!



Farro said:


> I'm feeling bummed that no one will know who we are Disney bounding as. Micky's shirt is pretty clear cut for fans of Tangled, but mine might be tougher.  Is this way too obscure? If so I may just ditch the lantern and just look "normal".   I do have prominent, natural grey streaks in my very dark hair.
> 
> here's what we are doing:
> 
> View attachment 278121 View attachment 278122 View attachment 278127 View attachment 278128 View attachment 278129 View attachment 278130



I love your Disneybound and think it's perfectly done!



TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> https://pix.sfly.com/JduEPu
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to post a pic so I did it with link above with my Shutterfly (sorry, it's been a long while)
> My daughter and her NOW FIANCE (Proposed yesterday at MK!!) and my grandson did this lastnight during party.



Such a cute photo!  Congrats to your daughter and her fiance!


----------



## PrincessJo

PetePanMan said:


> We did party on Oct 22nd.  Glad we did it but likely a one and done for us.  For us, it simply seemed far too crowded and we weren't really into the trick or treating.  Shout out though to Colonel Sanders - a definite crowd favorite!



We just got home yesterday and we went to the party on Oct 26th.  One and done for us as well.  We were extremely disappointed. It was way more crowded that we thought it would be.  The wait for Big Thunder was 45min to an hour all night... even after 11pm.  The wait was that long when the park was open!  We went trick or treating, rode TWO rides, wandered around for a bit looking for a dessert to taste that didn't have lines around the block.  About 11:15 we finally broke down and waited about 25 minutes for one dessert and it was okay.  Definitely NOT worth the money for us.  Sadly, that was our last night in the parks before our Disney Cruise.  We ended on a low point   Oh well.

That wasn't even all of it.  Nine rides broke down while we were in line for them, ON them, or had just stepped off of them. We never got to ride Frozen or ToT at all because they were always down. Disappointed in our stay at POFQ and the awful bus service.  We left for our Bahamas cruise on Friday and the weather was so bad we didn't even stop at Castaway Cay.  Not our best trip at all


----------



## lovingeire

One more sleep till Disney and my first Halloween party!  I am so excited!!!!!  Now I'd better go finish packing and working on race costumes for Wine & Dine weekend!


----------



## Bex258

MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> We also went Tuesday the 24th. We had FPs for Peter Pan (330-430) and 7DMT (430-530) then we went over to Adventure Land and started our rides. We made it to Fantasy Land and then got a spot for the Fireworks about 45 mins before the start. We had no trouble getting a full front castle view. After the amazing show we walked over to Frontier Land and got a spot on the deck in front of Country Bears. Some in our group went to get snacks (dole whips and pretzels) while we waited for the start. While I've seen the Christmas parade a half dozen times and always thought it was my favorite, I think Boo to You has replaced it! It was SO SO good! The headless horseman was even better than I imagined, and we had the grave diggers stop right in front of us. It was just so good. After the parade the kids wanted to ride BTMRR again -- they rode 4 x's back to back -- and then we did our only ToTing of the whole party at Splash Mountain. The kids went through 3 times and came back with full bags. After that we walked slowly to the front of the park, returned our rented stroller (forgot about that -- around 9pm my 6 year old ran out of steam, so I decided to rent a double stroller. The lady was so nice, she gave it to me for free since the night was almost over! My 6 year old took a 1 hr power nap and was ready to go after that).
> 
> The worst part of the night is always the bus ride back. We were at Pop and had a 30 min wait to get on the bus, and it was standing room only. A nice man let me take his seat because I was holding a sleeping child, but the other 8 in my party had to stand. We got back to our rooms around 1am.
> 
> We only came down for the party, staying 1 night. We didn't have any park tickets. On Wednesday we went to Disney Springs for breakfast, shopping, and a light lunch before DME picked us up at 1pm. And that was it. 36 hrs in Disney World.
> 
> We got back in January for a week and I'm looking forward to taking it slow.



Oh wow that seems a long time to wait for a bus, I was at AS Movies and I don't recall waiting very long for a bus at all, I wonder if I just happened to time most of mine really well. At the end of the night especially party nights I strolled over to the bus so it had filtered out a bit by then and I got a seat.



PrincessJo said:


> We just got home yesterday and we went to the party on Oct 26th.  One and done for us as well.  We were extremely disappointed. It was way more crowded that we thought it would be.  The wait for Big Thunder was 45min to an hour all night... even after 11pm.  The wait was that long when the park was open!  We went trick or treating, rode TWO rides, wandered around for a bit looking for a dessert to taste that didn't have lines around the block.  About 11:15 we finally broke down and waited about 25 minutes for one dessert and it was okay.  Definitely NOT worth the money for us.  Sadly, that was our last night in the parks before our Disney Cruise.  We ended on a low point   Oh well.
> 
> That wasn't even all of it.  Nine rides broke down while we were in line for them, ON them, or had just stepped off of them. We never got to ride Frozen or ToT at all because they were always down. Disappointed in our stay at POFQ and the awful bus service.  We left for our Bahamas cruise on Friday and the weather was so bad we didn't even stop at Castaway Cay.  Not our best trip at all



Oh wow I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, was it sold out? I forgot to look at wait times at the parties I went to I know some of the characters had long lines but I don't recall seeing super long waits for treats. Maybe everyone was trying to sample them before they go in a bit of last minute rush.
That is such bad luck with rides and the cruise too. My friend was on, she messaged me to say that she didn't get to stop there either, she's doing MNSSHP tomorrow.


I have my trip report started.....

https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...nd-trip-but-1st-solo-and-on-property.3644620/

Need to work on a link in my signature and how to create chapters like people do - if anyone knows I would appreciate the info, can DM rather than post it in here.


----------



## kimmyg26

We went on the 24th and had an absolutely fabulous time. It was our first party and it didn't disappoint. We arrived around 5. We rode a few rides and got dinner prior to the start. Our first party ride was HM.  We watched the early parade in front of Pecos Bills. I loved the roaming characters. They were great to snag a picture with. I was pretty impressed by the parade.  We got a ton of candy, watched the fireworks, met the 7 drawfs and stopped for pictures. The one thing I missed was the headless horseman magic shot. 

We left a little bit before midnight. The line was quite long for AoA. I think we got back around 1am. All in all, it was a great night sing we will do it again.


----------



## malissa99

PrincessJo said:


> We just got home yesterday and we went to the party on Oct 26th.  One and done for us as well.  We were extremely disappointed. It was way more crowded that we thought it would be.  The wait for Big Thunder was 45min to an hour all night... even after 11pm.  The wait was that long when the park was open!  We went trick or treating, rode TWO rides, wandered around for a bit looking for a dessert to taste that didn't have lines around the block.  About 11:15 we finally broke down and waited about 25 minutes for one dessert and it was okay.  Definitely NOT worth the money for us.  Sadly, that was our last night in the parks before our Disney Cruise.  We ended on a low point   Oh well.
> 
> That wasn't even all of it.  Nine rides broke down while we were in line for them, ON them, or had just stepped off of them. We never got to ride Frozen or ToT at all because they were always down. Disappointed in our stay at POFQ and the awful bus service.  We left for our Bahamas cruise on Friday and the weather was so bad we didn't even stop at Castaway Cay.  Not our best trip at all


Totally agree with all of this. We were there too on the 26th. It wasn't our first MNSSHP and we were also dumbfounded at the crowds. We had such an amazing party 2 years ago this one was worse in every way by comparison. We hoped to watch the 1045 Sanderson Sisters, yeah nope. It was like mayhem. No where to move, no where to go. We made our way to towards Main Street contemplating whether or not to stay for the parade. My 13 yo son and husband were over it and ready to go as well. I wanted to watch so we stayed and ended up with moms and kids shoving themselves in front of us. total mess. We are done for a while too.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Just gotback from 10/31party was awesome! My only complaint was they informed me they sold out ofan item i wanted for ap 3 weeks ago. I did notice though there were nosigns about limits on items. (Apologies on lack of spaces craptop, what i affectionately allthis vacation computer, sometimes forgets he has a spacebar)


----------



## monique5

*Last MNSSHP of 2017. Live coverage on FB*


----------



## sheila14

Where can this be found at on FB


----------



## monique5

sheila14 said:


> Where can this be found at on FB



Chip & Co. earlier.


----------



## lovingeire

Tonights Party was awesome. Weather was perfect! Crowds weren’t bad. We got a ton done. Jack & Sally, Peter Pan, Mine train, Pooh & gang, Donald & daisy, skeleton magic shot, pumpkin waffle sundae, parade, haunted mansion magic shot, fireworks, Moana, lotso, space mountain, thunder mountain and loads of trick or treating plus a few other PhotoPass/magic shots. It was a wonderful night!


----------



## Ceilidhscot

So, who's ready for 2018?!

Will be our first trip to Disney World and a SOOOO looking forward to getting tickets for MNSSHP when they go on sale! 

Wooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Ceilidhscot said:


> So, who's ready for 2018?!
> 
> Will be our first trip to Disney World and a SOOOO looking forward to getting tickets for MNSSHP when they go on sale!
> 
> Wooooooooooo!!!!



ME ME ME ME ME ME ME


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> ME ME ME ME ME ME ME


I am sad because I have to teach and will not be able to take the time off.  I do have a UO vacation set for August but if I can fly down for a quick 3-4 day MNSSHP vacation during the semester, I will be there.


----------



## abnihon

Ceilidhscot said:


> So, who's ready for 2018?!
> 
> Will be our first trip to Disney World and a SOOOO looking forward to getting tickets for MNSSHP when they go on sale!
> 
> Wooooooooooo!!!!



Me!!!!  We’re taking our first Disney Cruise Oct 12-16 and am planning on 2 park days first - to check out Toy Story Land and attend MNSSHP!


----------



## wehrengrizz

I failed at checking back in but we did the party on the 24th too and it was fantastic! My first time and it did not disappoint! We had some bizarre CM encounters (and rude guests too) because of my costume but mostly it was super well-received by CMs. I was a Jungle Cruise Skipper. My name tag said "Wanna B. Skip" I had an absolute blast. I know we didn't do *quite* everything but we really did get through almost all of our must-do items! We decided to watch the fireworks while riding Dumbo (over and over and over!) and that was a really cool perspective. We saw some amazing costumes, LOVED the Hocus Pocus show, and I left with 3 full gallon size bags of candy which we handed out on Halloween. Total success and I am hoping I can convince DH that the 2 of us should fly down next year for this party too. Thinking I'd wait on taking the 5 kiddos though, not all of them would last to midnight "and beyond" and that would NOT make it worth it to me.


----------



## FoxC63

lovingeire said:


> Tonights Party was awesome. Weather was perfect! Crowds weren’t bad. We got a ton done. Jack & Sally, Peter Pan, Mine train, Pooh & gang, Donald & daisy, skeleton magic shot, pumpkin waffle sundae, parade, haunted mansion magic shot, fireworks, Moana, lotso, space mountain, thunder mountain and loads of trick or treating plus a few other PhotoPass/magic shots. It was a wonderful night!



WOW!  More info please  This was the Nov. 1st party right?  Wondered how that would turn out.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Me!!!!  We’re taking our first Disney Cruise Oct 12-16 and am planning on 2 park days first - to check out Toy Story Land and attend MNSSHP!



Us too!  Did anyone notice 2018 dates align with 2012?  Here were the dates back in 2012:

*MNSSHP 2012*
September: 11, 14, 18, 21, 25, 28, 30 2012
October: 4, 5, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31, 2012
November: 2 2012

Question - Will they be they same in 2018? Interesting, very interesting!


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Us too!  Did anyone notice 2018 dates align with 2012?  Here were the dates back in 2012:
> 
> *MNSSHP 2012*
> September: 11, 14, 18, 21, 25, 28, 30 2012
> October: 4, 5, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31, 2012
> November: 2 2012
> 
> Question - Will they be they same in 2018? Interesting, very interesting!


Will they toss in August as well??


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Will they toss in August as well??



Hmmm, that's a great question, I really don't know I haven't taken the time to look back to see when they started adding party dates in August.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, that's a great question, I really don't know I haven't taken the time to look back to see when they started adding party dates in August.


I will be at UO the week of August 20 next yr and if they do the party that Friday as this year I could hop on over keeping


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Hmmm, that's a great question, I really don't know I haven't taken the time to look back to see when they started adding party dates in August.


This year was the first year.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> This year was the first year.



And there you go @sheila14 ,


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> And there you go @sheila14 ,


Thanks


----------



## Farro




----------



## lvcourtneyy

We also attended the party on 10/26 but felt the opposite-- we've felt it was the least crowded party we've attended in the last few years. We abandoned our initial plan because we walked up to a front row spot for the first parade at 9:15 in front of the firehouse. Then walked right to Main Street and got a great spot for Hallowishes and then hit so many more character meet and greets than we had originally planned!


----------



## Farro

lvcourtneyy said:


> We also attended the party on 10/26 but felt the opposite-- we've felt it was the least crowded party we've attended in the last few years. We abandoned our initial plan because we walked up to a front row spot for the first parade at 9:15 in front of the firehouse. Then walked right to Main Street and got a great spot for Hallowishes and then hit so many more character meet and greets than we had originally planned!



Loved the party on 10/26 - not crowded at all!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well, Halloween is over   We just got back home after our Halloween trip so I'll add my Nov 1 party review.

It didn't sell out but it still seemed pretty packed.

We dressed as Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel, though I got called the redhead most of the night anyway.

I think we just missed a MK bus at our resort so we ended up having to wait 40 minutes for another one (I hate the buses anymore). This meant that we did not get to the park at opening so we had to modify the plan. No way would we meet Jack and Sally quickly and we've met them before.

We arrived and went through the bypass and got our treat bags and starter candy. After that we went straight to the Moana line, so we most likely lined up around 4:40 and were in the second wrap around of the queue. This line got insane, it was down past the Swiss family treehouse when I went to get a citrus swirly around 5. Moana came out around 5:45 or a few minutes after. A couple behind us in line ended up leaving as soon as she came out. We were by them later in another line and they said they left because they weren't impressed. Whatever that means. Wait an hour for a character then leave when she comes out.

We ended up meeting her at 6:10, we were worried she would take her break at 6:15 so we had a bit of anxiety over whether we'd get to her or not.

After that we took our time and walked slowly to get in line for Pooh and co. We were about 15 groups back at 6:30.

Those characters came out right on time and the line moved quickly. They were handing out autograph cards. I know people like autographs and I understand why but the lines just move sooo much faster when the characters don't sign.

We swung by Eric and Ariel but the line was huge so we headed to Tomorrowland. Lotso had a very long line but it moved quickly. Probably took about 20 minutes. After that we did TTA and when we were coming off some of our friends found us so we hung out. @soniam and we also got to meet @chunkymonkey .

We did a trick or treat trail with them (the one near Space was empty) then we went to meet Pirate Goofy with @chunkymonkey . He was on break so the others very nicely held out spot while we trick or treated in the circus tent. The line moved very fast when he came back.

After that we headed to our parade spot in front of the train station for the first parade. The pre show with Nick and Judy was entertaining but I think I prefer Frontierland with the Cadaver Dans.

The parade was good as usual. After that we moved to the grassy area in front of Casey's and got some seats for the fireworks. Most people ended up staying seated.

We took off after that to see about Jack Sparrow. We walked by the Tarzan group and there line only had a few groups but my boyfriend is weirded out by Tarzan so we skipped them. Jack Sparrow's line was very long and we've met him before so we moved on. We got a magic shot by the Pirate treasure map area without wait.

Then we hunted around Frontierland for Brer Bear and Rabbit. We found Bear but were told Rabbit wasn't out that night. We then met a gravedigger and only had to wait behind one group.

HM was long so we passed by and went to get in line for Ariel and Eric. We waited about 15-20 minutes and were getting very nervous at the end because they were going to go on break soon but we just made it.

We went to the circus area to check on the ducks' line but it was long. We got the magic shot by the front of the storybook circus with no wait.

Cinderella and Elena had about no wait, 2 groups in front of us so we met them since we'd never met Elena before.

Then we went back to HM and the wait was much shorter. I think we still waited 15 minutes though and the ride broke down for a few minutes at the end. This caused us to miss getting on POTC by about half a minute  So we went to the hub and saw the last Hocus Pocus.

The bus wait to Sports wasn't terrible, they sent a bendy bus after the first bus filled so we waited maybe 10 minutes.

At that point I realized we forgot to get our Country Bear Sorcerer's cards  The Country Bears are our favs so it wasn't a happy moment.


Final thoughts on the party...

I really love this party but it's definitely starting to wear thin. Everything is just the same and every year there are less and less villains to meet. The party was by no means empty so lines were pretty long for most things. For the past few years we've been getting maybe one new character each year to meet. I enjoy the party but it's getting harder to convince my bf to go. This year we basically went because we got the Universal Halloween Horror Night's frequent fear pass so we were already down there and decided to do 1 MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Well, Halloween is over    Nov 1 party review.
> 
> Wait an hour for a character then leave when she comes out.
> Lines just move sooo much faster when the characters don't sign.
> Parade - I prefer Frontierland with the Cadaver Dans. Most people ended up staying seated.
> We got a magic shot by the Pirate treasure map area without wait.
> 
> At that point I realized we forgot to get our Country Bear Sorcerer's cards  The Country Bears are our favs so it wasn't a happy moment.
> 
> Final thoughts on the party...
> 
> I really love this party but it's definitely starting to wear thin. Everything is just the same and every year there are less and less villains to meet. The party was by no means empty so lines were pretty long for most things. For the past few years we've been getting maybe one new character each year to meet. I enjoy the party but it's getting harder to convince my bf to go. This year we basically went because we got the Universal Halloween Horror Night's frequent fear pass so we were already down there and decided to do 1 MNSSHP.



Thanks for the review!  Did you get a chance to go to MK Guest Services at anytime to pick up the SotMK card?

I have to agree with all points here so much so we're planning a split stay next year and will be doing one MNSSHP and ONLY because of my bet with @Cluelyss!  Just kidding buddy, but we are planning on attending only one party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ok so some people were asking about my Halloween resort character hunting. I was advertising on the Halloween threads and there were about 9 of us in a facebook messenger group who were coordinating and letting each other know which characters were at which resorts, which was immensely helpful. Also, I'm most likely going to end up duplicating this post and putting it in both MNSSHP threads, since I believe people from both were interested in how this went. This is what ended up happening:

The final schedule we all contributed to:






We were ready to head out around 3:30 pm.

We went to Saratoga Springs first, last year they'd had Oogie Boogie so we had to check. We ended up parking at the pool (mistake) the character meet and greet and Halloween party stuff was veeery far away. There were signs pointing the way and we should have gone back for the car but we didn't. We spent about 15 minutes walking. Finally got to the meet and were about 15 groups back. It ended up being Chip and Dale. Maybe not as good as super rare Oogie Boogie, but these guys are always fun.






After the very long walk back to the car we stopped at Old Key West. They had a signboard up at the gate that only guests could park there, so we turned around and left. This was the only hotel we tried to stop at that we had an issue not being let in.

We heard through our group chat that Panchito was at All Star Music. He is from the 3 Caballeros and is very rare in WDW (In DL he meets every Christmas with Donald and Jose). Characters rotated at the all stars and when we arrived Donald was there. We couldn't not meet him, so we met him then did some trick or treating and hung out for about 10 minutes until Panchito showed up!
















Since we were already at the All Stars we just headed to our home resort, Sports. We were able to walk right up and meet football Goofy (there is a football Goofy short if you haven't seen it, we like it a lot). Then we hung out for about 15 minutes until he changed with Daisy.
















Movies had Minnie in a movie star dress and Mickey as a director. We'd met them before and remembered that Movies had a long wait, so we instead went next door to Coronado Springs.
















Pluto was hanging out by the lake and we only had to wait for one group. He was switching off with Mexican Donald who we'd already met so we headed out.

We next went to the other AK area resort, AKL. We met Pluto yet again, we had to wait behind about 5 groups. I believe he was switching off with another of the Fab Five in a safari outfit so we decided to head out. We hadn't heard which characters were at Kidani but that resort is a pain in the butt to have to park at the parking garage and walk a great deal to the characters so we skipped it because we'd heard pirate Goofy was meeting at Caribbean beach and that meet ended soon.
















We made it for the last character set which ended up being Pluto yet again.
















Next up, we hadn't heard a lot about the characters at AOA so we gave it a shot.

We ended up arriving at a perfect time and had to wait a few groups to meet Pluto in a life jacket. 5 minutes later Donald in a beach outfit came out so we met him with only a few minute wait. I love hitting those character splits perfectly.
















Pop was right next door so was the logical choice. Pop's line was huuuuuuge. We ended up missing surf Mickey by a few groups but got to meet Hawaiian type dress Minnie. Also got a few cute pics of them interacting.












I really didn't feel like messing with most of the deluxes this year, as they can be a pain to park. Through our chat, we heard that Elvis Stitch was at Poly again (we'd met him before). I think Princess Daisy and Chip and Dale in Moroccan outfits were at Contemporary. Wouldn't have minded the munks in those outfits but oh well. I believe Grand Floridian had scarecrow Mickey and witch Minnie, who we'd met before.

I didn't end up hearing a lot about the Epcot deluxes.

Instead we went to the Port Orleans resorts. Had to start at French Quarter since super rare character Louis from Princess and the Frog was out. We ended up missing him by a few groups and instead met Tiana, then hung out at the resort party for half an hour until Louis came back, we were first in line.

















We headed to Riverside next where Goofy and Mickey were meeting but the line had already been capped, so that was the end of our night.






Counting Chip and Dale as one meet, we met 13 characters, which was not bad at all. If we hadn't messed up parking with the long walk at Saratoga we probably could have got one or two more in. Oh well, goals for next time!

Also, we got to see a lot of cast member made pumpkins along the way, here are some of my favs:


























All in all, it was a lot of fun. Not only do you get to meet the characters but you get to explore some awesome resorts and see all their Halloween offerings. If anyone has any questions please let me know!


----------



## FoxC63

@OhioStateBuckeye  WOW!!! Just AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Back from our first trip during Halloween...we have done the Christmas ones three times...had a great time. We HAD said our next trip would be December after Galaxy's Edge opens...DW just said she wants to plan a trip just to do the party again next year.


----------



## chunkymonkey

@OhioStateBuckeye it was so nice finally meeting you and your bf during our first MNSSHP! Thanks for all the tips, it really made the party enjoyable for us. We did get our picture with Ariel and Eric and a couple of the magic shots too. I love the pictures of you both at the resorts with all the characters. I guess the key is to have a car to do all the resort hopping? At least for those resorts which are not near each other. If we're back for Halloween again another year we'll for sure try and do that!! I'll PM you the Pirate goofy pics once I've had a chance to download them. I still have not gone through our pictures from September, LOL.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chunkymonkey said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye it was so nice finally meeting you and your bf during our first MNSSHP! Thanks for all the tips, it really made the party enjoyable for us. We did get our picture with Ariel and Eric and a couple of the magic shots too. I love the pictures of you both at the resorts with all the characters. I guess the key is to have a car to do all the resort hopping? At least for those resorts which are not near each other. If we're back for Halloween again another year we'll for sure try and do that!! I'll PM you the Pirate goofy pics once I've had a chance to download them. I still have not gone through our pictures from September, LOL.



It was very nice to meet you guys as well!  We actually saw you get to meet Ariel and Eric but we were many groups back in line.

What else did you end up doing that night?

Don't worry about the pictures, it's nice enough you offered so I'm not worried about how long it takes.

Actually, there was one guy who was in our group who was doing character hunting using resort buses and I think he did quite well for himself. I'd prefer a car, but it can be done without one.


----------



## chunkymonkey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It was very nice to meet you guys as well!  We actually saw you get to meet Ariel and Eric but we were many groups back in line.
> 
> What else did you end up doing that night?
> 
> Don't worry about the pictures, it's nice enough you offered so I'm not worried about how long it takes.
> 
> Actually, there was one guy who was in our group who was doing character hunting using resort buses and I think he did quite well for himself. I'd prefer a car, but it can be done without one.



We got a couple more pictures, rode BTMRR, got a little more candy, which we didn't end up eating, and saw the hocus pocus show at the end of the night. It was fun! 

That's good to know. Maybe we'll do just the Epcot resorts as that's pretty walkable.


----------



## lovingeire

FoxC63 said:


> Us too!  Did anyone notice 2018 dates align with 2012?  Here were the dates back in 2012:
> 
> *MNSSHP 2012*
> September: 11, 14, 18, 21, 25, 28, 30 2012
> October: 4, 5, 8, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31, 2012
> November: 2 2012
> 
> Question - Will they be they same in 2018? Interesting, very interesting!



Hmmm...A Friday night party would put a wrench in my plans as I will have to run Sat morning.  I just don't think I could swing it.  And I already have to com in a day later due to Halloween being on my normal arrival date.  I have no clue what I will do the following year when Halloween is on Friday.  I may have to bring my whole family to W&D!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We dressed as Jack Sparrow and pirate Ariel, though I got called the redhead most of the night anyway.



I think you guys were a couple groups in front of us for Pooh!  You had wonderful costumes!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Remember the Hocus Pocus merch that they never put out?

It's all at the character warehouse outlets. Hopefully it's still there in Jan.


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> Remember the Hocus Pocus merch that they never put out?
> 
> It's all at the character warehouse outlets. Hopefully it's still there in Jan.



Wow, so they get to sell it now?  That's crazy!  Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Texans_loyal

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, so they get to sell it now?  That's crazy!  Hope you find what you're looking for!




I thought it was a copyright issue but now i'm lost. not sure why they weren't able to sell it. ty! also heard the magic bands are there.


----------



## Bex258

I heard the rumour it was copyright but the person who also designed the fabric that everyone mentioned was the one I thought Disney worked with to create it.


----------



## Sparkly

I can't wait to do the MNSSHP again next year! I'm thinking of dressing as Stitch, cause I can just buy the ear hat and not have to worry about my headband breaking not even an hour into the party 

Probably won't do the party more then twice ever though, as it's very expensive.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Sparkly said:


> I can't wait to do the MNSSHP again next year! I'm thinking of dressing as Stitch, cause I can just buy the ear hat and not have to worry about my headband breaking not even an hour into the party
> 
> Probably won't do the party more then twice ever though, as it's very expensive.



same, we did it twice last time and i thought it was too much. once is more than enough for us.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Ok, I'm struggling with the fact that I can book ADR's in April, but wont know party dates until mid May (hopefully sooner), so how does everyone else plan around not knowing party dates?   Thanks!!


----------



## monique5

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with the fact that I can book ADR's in April, but wont know party dates until mid May (hopefully sooner), so how does everyone else plan around not knowing party dates?   Thanks!!




Look @ previous 2 year’s dates and day of week pattern.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with the fact that I can book ADR's in April, but wont know party dates until mid May (hopefully sooner), so how does everyone else plan around not knowing party dates?   Thanks!!



What month are you planning for?  Here's what I think will happen in October 2018 based off information from previous years:


----------



## Cluelyss

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Ok, I'm struggling with the fact that I can book ADR's in April, but wont know party dates until mid May (hopefully sooner), so how does everyone else plan around not knowing party dates?   Thanks!!


Days that MK closes at 7 will be a good indicator of party dates.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> What month are you planning for?  Here's what I think will happen in October 2018 based off information from previous years:
> 
> View attachment 289965



Oct 6 - 12th - I am good with Monday, not so much Thursday - though husband drives and wont be attending the party so DS and I can party it up and sleep on way home!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Cluelyss said:


> Days that MK closes at 7 will be a good indicator of party dates.



Very good info!!  When do you think October park hours will be released?


----------



## Cluelyss

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Very good info!!  When do you think October park hours will be released?


Likely very close to 6 months out.


----------



## Cluelyss

Is it too early to start a 2018 thread?!?!

Started planning our costumes this weekend....here’s a hint


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> Is it too early to start a 2018 thread?!?!
> Started planning our costumes this weekend....here’s a hint



Your going as Lion King characters??  LOL......


----------



## abnihon

I’ve already planned costumes for me & DS!
I’m wearing this and he’ll be an alligator!


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> View attachment 300332 I’ve already planned costumes for me & DS!
> I’m wearing this and he’ll be an alligator!


That’s awesome!!!


----------



## Texans_loyal

nope...waiting for tickets to go on sale lol


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Is it too early to start a 2018 thread?!?!
> 
> Started planning our costumes this weekend....here’s a hint



Ha! Never too early. I was just thinking about this the other day. Planning on MVMCP and was wondering how to fit it MNSSHP.


----------



## Raya

Cluelyss said:


> Is it too early to start a 2018 thread?!?!


Well since I just came here looking for the 2018 thread... I'm gonna say no.


----------



## noblemaidenfair

Raya said:


> Well since I just came here looking for the 2018 thread... I'm gonna say no.


 Me too!!  We already have our room for Columbus Day weekend, just waiting on the tickets to go on sale!!


----------



## FoxC63

Texans_loyal said:


> nope...waiting for tickets to go on sale lol



Loooong wait there buddy!  I'm waiting too


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> That’s awesome!!!



Dates?  I have to admit I'll be going solo.  DS finals are during our usual time.   I REFUSE to be the one doing the handstand - remember our deal?


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Dates?  I have to admit I'll be going solo.  DS finals are during our usual time.   I REFUSE to be the one doing the handstand - remember our deal?


Oh, I remember!! 

We will be there 10/31 - 1/3 this year. Psyched to be there on Halloween for the first time!

Do you have dates picked yet???


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Ha! Never too early. I was just thinking about this the other day. Planning on MVMCP and was wondering how to fit it MNSSHP.


Sadly I don’t think we’ll be getting a Christmas trip in this year....so I’m happy we’ll get to see some of the decorations in early November! When picking dates, the Halloween-Christmas transformation was the selling point for DD!!


----------



## lovingeire

Trying to figure out if I'll make a Halloween party this year.  DH suggested we celebrate his one year mark at his new job with a trip to Disney!  (What?  Is he possessed by aliens?  Who cares, I'll take it!)  The most logical thing is to back a trip up to my Wine & Dine trip.  If so we'll be staying at Shades of Green I think.  So much cheaper. Really the first time it's been drastically different.  Also not sure if the oldest will join us or not.  I have a room at Poly on hold for September, but would really rather bookend my W&D trip if we can agree on Shades or find an "on-site" we can agree to.  If so, we'd be there on Halloween.  I had planned to do Halloween at Disney next year, but we'll see what we decide.

If oldest joins us we're going to do Mr & Mrs. Potato Head and the three LGM.  That's what the oldest has wanted to do forever for the Halloween party and I'd love to make it happen for him. (Because of past football schedules for the oldest this will be the family's first party.)  If not, we'll have to rethink.  Maybe Peter Pan or Star Wars themed.


----------



## Davey Jones II

I have a question for those of you who attended one of the Halloween parties in 2017: how were the wait times for the rides? We skipped the party last year, but have attended in previous years, and always enjoyed the short waits. But I've read reports that the event was "oversold" in 2017, just too crowded. I understand long waits for special characters, but we attend mostly for short ride wait times.

We may be going back to WDW this year, but will skip the party again if the ride wait times have balooned. While we love the parade, we have seen it a few times and are not willing to pay extra for that and some candy.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Definitely not too early! We're doing a 2 week trip to fit in Halloween and the crossover to Christmas which has been my dream for the last few years!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Davey Jones II said:


> I have a question for those of you who attended one of the Halloween parties in 2017: how were the wait times for the rides? We skipped the party last year, but have attended in previous years, and always enjoyed the short waits. But I've read reports that the event was "oversold" in 2017, just too crowded. I understand long waits for special characters, but we attend mostly for short ride wait times.
> 
> We may be going back to WDW this year, but will skip the party again if the ride wait times have balooned. While we love the parade, we have seen it a few times and are not willing to pay extra for that and some candy.


We did 2 parties last year - one sold out and one did not. While rides are not a priority for us at parties, we do try to hit a few, and the only ride where there was a noticeable difference on our nights was Haunted Mansion. The line was out to CHH on our sellout, all night, and we never did ride it. But everything else was pretty comparable - with SDMT, PPF and Space Mountain drawing the longest waits (but still only 20-30 minutes, max). Most others are a walk on (or nearly).

ETA: We’ve done sellouts other years, and 2017 didn’t feel different, crowd wise.


----------



## Cluelyss

lovingeire said:


> Trying to figure out if I'll make a Halloween party this year.  DH suggested we celebrate his one year mark at his new job with a trip to Disney!  (What?  Is he possessed by aliens?  Who cares, I'll take it!)  The most logical thing is to back a trip up to my Wine & Dine trip.  If so we'll be staying at Shades of Green I think.  So much cheaper. Really the first time it's been drastically different.  Also not sure if the oldest will join us or not.  I have a room at Poly on hold for September, but would really rather bookend my W&D trip if we can agree on Shades or find an "on-site" we can agree to.  If so, we'd be there on Halloween.  I had planned to do Halloween at Disney next year, but we'll see what we decide.
> 
> If oldest joins us we're going to do Mr & Mrs. Potato Head and the three LGM.  That's what the oldest has wanted to do forever for the Halloween party and I'd love to make it happen for him. (Because of past football schedules for the oldest this will be the family's first party.)  If not, we'll have to rethink.  Maybe Peter Pan or Star Wars themed.


How wonderful if you could finally get the whole family there together!! Love the Potato Heads idea!!!! Keep us posted


----------



## Bex258

I wish I was planning another WDW trip, planning for Paris is a pain. 



lvcourtneyy said:


> Definitely not too early! We're doing a 2 week trip to fit in Halloween and the crossover to Christmas which has been my dream for the last few years!!



Oooh I'd love to do that.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Bex258 said:


> I wish I was planning another WDW trip, planning for Paris is a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I'd love to do that.



Ooh Paris that's amazing!! 

I'm so excited. We were supposed to do it last year but DBF started a new job and couldn't take enough time off so we had to leave the day after Halloween.


----------



## Bex258

lvcourtneyy said:


> Ooh Paris that's amazing!!
> 
> I'm so excited. We were supposed to do it last year but DBF started a new job and couldn't take enough time off so we had to leave the day after Halloween.



Awh well its great you got to do it this year.

Except some of their charcters are, see the schedule on the day for times, chip and dale are not even on the app, others are list as character or friend and the Princesses are pot luck which one will be at the Pavillion and at around an hour wait. Also it seems the characters stop meeting by 4pm.


----------



## Texans_loyal

FoxC63 said:


> Loooong wait there buddy!  I'm waiting too



Que Jeopardy music 



Davey Jones II said:


> how were the wait times for the rides?



We went to a sold out party and most rides were still a walk on. dwarfs had a 20 minute wait.


----------



## Amy11401

Are all the rides open during the party?


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> Are all the rides open during the party?


Most. Some turn into trick or treat trails (like Jungle Cruise). Check out the map on page 1 to see what’s historically been open.


----------



## BbearRosenfeld

Davey Jones II said:


> I have a question for those of you who attended one of the Halloween parties in 2017: how were the wait times for the rides? We skipped the party last year, but have attended in previous years, and always enjoyed the short waits. But I've read reports that the event was "oversold" in 2017, just too crowded. I understand long waits for special characters, but we attend mostly for short ride wait times.
> 
> We may be going back to WDW this year, but will skip the party again if the ride wait times have balooned. While we love the parade, we have seen it a few times and are not willing to pay extra for that and some candy.



I went 4 times to the party in 2017 (Solo trip, would had been same price if I had taken my kids and hubby, so decided why not!).  I went on a 9/29 Friday, 10/1 Sunday, 10/3 Tues and 10/5 Thurs.  Friday was pretty packed and yet with the rain that first party it was difficult to do anything but rides, but they were still crowded.  Sunday was better than Friday, but still crowded for rides.  Tuesday was the best night for the party, hardly anyone there and Thursday wasn't too far off from Tuesday's party, just slightly more people.  It was fun to see the different things take place and know what to watch for during the next party when I return a following night.  
I had went on my first ever solo trip the year before (2016) and did 2 parties that year and it was pretty much the same concept, the parties during Mon-Thurs were always better than the weekend ones.


----------



## Polyonmymind

With a purchased party ticket, are you able to leave the park during party hours to return later?


----------



## robandlynsey

Just got an email suggesting from a UK site that in 2018 it may start on the 17th Aug, this is only a guess but the 17th and the 24th they are closing MK at 6pm. That will be early!!


----------



## BbearRosenfeld

Polyonmymind said:


> With a purchased party ticket, are you able to leave the park during party hours to return later?



I believe you can, I think I did it back in 2016 - just most do not do it because they do not want to waste any of the time during the party being away


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Oh, I remember!!
> 
> We will be there 10/31 - 1/3 this year. Psyched to be there on Halloween for the first time!
> 
> Do you have dates picked yet???



I'm working on it.  It will be a very short in and out trip.  Check In:  Oct 29th - Check Out:  Nov 1st,  doing one MNSSHP on my birthday Oct 30th and on Oct 31st go to Disney Springs late morning and then resort hopping on Halloween night for the meet & greets.


----------



## FoxC63

Polyonmymind said:


> With a purchased party ticket, are you able to leave the park during party hours to return later?



Yes, absolutely.  Use your party ticket and not your band to avoid issues.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> I'm working on it.  It will be a very short in and out trip.  Check In:  Oct 29th - Check Out:  Nov 1st,  doing one MNSSHP on my birthday Oct 30th and on Oct 31st go to Disney Springs late morning and then resort hopping on Halloween night for the meet & greets.



Resort hopping on Halloween was my favorite part of our trip last year! We ended the night at Trader Sam's watching Hallowishes from the patio and it was perfect!


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Resort hopping on Halloween was my favorite part of our trip last year! We ended the night at Trader Sam's watching Hallowishes from the patio and it was perfect!



See, this why the DIS is amazing!  Thanks for letting me know.  @OhioStateBuckeye did this last year too and it was a hoot.


----------



## FoxC63

Since we're here, are you aware prices for park tickets are increasing soon?  Buy them now if you need them.

http://blogmickey.com/2018/02/expected-2018-walt-disney-world-ticket-price-increases/


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> See, this why the DIS is amazing!  Thanks for letting me know.  @OhioStateBuckeye did this last year too and it was a hoot.



Yes we all group chatted to share our character info which was fantastic!


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Yes we all group chatted to share our character info which was fantastic!



Yes!  I hope this happens again this year and who will start it?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Yes!  I hope this happens again this year and who will start it?



I'll be there again this year! Already counting down the days lol


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> I'll be there again this year! Already counting down the days lol



Are you going to resort hop on Halloween?


----------



## FoxC63

@monique5 PLEASE start the new thread!!!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Are you going to resort hop on Halloween?


 
Most definitely!


----------



## marcar12

robandlynsey said:


> Just got an email suggesting from a UK site that in 2018 it may start on the 17th Aug, this is only a guess but the 17th and the 24th they are closing MK at 6pm. That will be early!!



Yes, I read that MK will be closed at 6pm to people without party tickets this year on all MNSSHP nights.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> See, this why the DIS is amazing!  Thanks for letting me know.  @OhioStateBuckeye did this last year too and it was a hoot.



2 years now  Gotta keep breaking the character count record



lvcourtneyy said:


> Yes we all group chatted to share our character info which was fantastic!



I am not sure if we'll do Halloween night this year. Our main reason for being in Orlando is to do the Halloween Horror Nights, we were able to get 4 parties for a little over $100. HHN ended up being busier than usual over actual Halloween, so we may go the first week of October. I do love doing the resort character hunting though. Hmm.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 2 years now  Gotta keep breaking the character count record
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if we'll do Halloween night this year. Our main reason for being in Orlando is to do the Halloween Horror Nights, we were able to get 4 parties for a little over $100. HHN ended up being busier than usual over actual Halloween, so we may go the first week of October. I do love doing the resort character hunting though. Hmm.



I hope you change your mind.  Your report and photos sold me.  I can't wait!  I will add I'm a little uncomfortable going solo but @Cluelyss is not going to win the bet!  BooM! Bring it @Cluelyss!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> I hope you change your mind.  Your report and photos sold me.  I can't wait!  I will add I'm a little uncomfortable going solo but @Cluelyss is not going to win the bet!  BooM! Bring it @Cluelyss!!!



Maybe I'll slip my boyfriend some crazy pills and we'll do a week in early October and then fly in for two nights and do another HHN and resort character hunting. I did just get a lot more vacation time at work haahaha.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I hope you change your mind.  Your report and photos sold me.  I can't wait!  I will add I'm a little uncomfortable going solo but @Cluelyss is not going to win the bet!  BooM! Bring it @Cluelyss!!!


Assuming there is a party on 11/1 or 11/2, we’ll be Resort hopping on Halloween as well!!! I propose a joint upside down photo to commemorate the occasion!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Assuming there is a party on 11/1 or 11/2, we’ll be Resort hopping on Halloween as well!!! I propose a joint upside down photo to commemorate the occasion!!!!



Oh, it's happening!  Love it!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Maybe I'll slip my boyfriend some crazy pills and we'll do a week in early October and then fly in for two nights and do another HHN and resort character hunting. I did just get a lot more vacation time at work haahaha.



Sweet!!!  Really hoping you can make this happen, a get together with you and @Cluelyss , @sherlockmiles & @lvcourtneyy is a must!

Maybe we can set up splitting rides too.  Just a thought.


----------



## Disneyfan_UK

This is our first year we’re actually going to be at Disney for Halloween and we can’t wait! 

I had to sign up here because I’d love to know what characters have been out and about on Halloween in the resorts? Does anyone have a list of last years? 

We were unsure whether to do the party on Halloween itself or not and this may make the decision for us.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, it's happening!  Love it!



Dont be surprised when you review the photo later that I photo bombed!!


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> Dont be surprised when you review the photo later that I photo bombed!!



Oh, check you out!  Are plans changing?  I've secured a room at Wilderness Lodge...   And your name is on my reservation...


----------



## FoxC63

Disneyfan_UK said:


> This is our first year we’re actually going to be at Disney for Halloween and we can’t wait!
> 
> I had to sign up here because I’d love to know what characters have been out and about on Halloween in the resorts? Does anyone have a list of last years?
> 
> We were unsure whether to do the party on Halloween itself or not and this may make the decision for us.



Just click on this:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-445#post-58435433"]Post 8896[/URL]


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, check you out!  Are plans changing?  I've secured a room at Wilderness Lodge...   And your name is on my reservation...




The discussion there is about this, the more I will lean and figure out a way to make it happen.

i need to convince myself that I can go and NOT visit the parks........


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> The discussion there is about this, the more I will lean and figure out a way to make it happen.
> 
> i need to convince myself that I can go and NOT visit the parks........



 Split the cost of the resort & one day memory maker.... and I don't snore.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Sweet!!!  Really hoping you can make this happen, a get together with you and @Cluelyss , @sherlockmiles & @lvcourtneyy is a must!
> 
> Maybe we can set up splitting rides too.  Just a thought.



Sounds excellent !!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Here’s some of our pictures from resort hopping on Halloween last year! We also did trick or treating at many of the resorts. We ended up calling it a night early with character hunting and went to Trader Sam’s. It was a perfect ending to Halloween- a couple drinks, new tiki mugs, some appetizers and Hallowishes from the patio !


----------



## sherlockmiles

@lvcourtneyy - fantastic pictures!!  thank you so much for sharing them.  It really sounded like you guys had a great night last year.


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Here’s some of our pictures from resort hopping on Halloween last year! We also did trick or treating at many of the resorts. We ended up calling it a night early with character hunting and went to Trader Sam’s. It was a perfect ending to Halloween- a couple drinks, new tiki mugs, some appetizers and Hallowishes from the patio !
> 
> 
> View attachment 301947 View attachment 301948 View attachment 301949 View attachment 301950 View attachment 301951 View attachment 301952 View attachment 301953



What a perfect Halloween night!  Thanks for sharing the photos, you two look wonderful!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

sherlockmiles said:


> @lvcourtneyy - fantastic pictures!!  thank you so much for sharing them.  It really sounded like you guys had a great night last year.





FoxC63 said:


> What a perfect Halloween night!  Thanks for sharing the photos, you two look wonderful!



Thank you ! It really was great! I can’t wait for this year!


----------



## Vala

I just realized I never posted my Halloween night resort hunting photos either! Here they are.

Jake is from the DVC Halloween event - which was seriously underwhelming compared to the year before with Jake, Hook and Smee being there.


----------



## Vala

Sorry for double post, the software says I may only post 10 files.

Woody is from Fort Wilderness - the Chip and Dale outfits as pirate and Vampire were Fort Wilderness too, but they were only out on 10/30. My friends were laughing at me when I insisted I'd make an extra run there the night before just to make sure I catch my munks. They went to Epcot for food instead. As much as I liekd F&W, I think I got the better end of the deal. 

Also here's the last photo of the night... the Headless Horseman from the Fort Wilderness Return to Sleepy Hollow event.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Any thoughts on a 2018 thread???


----------



## lvcourtneyy

SaintsManiac said:


> Any thoughts on a 2018 thread???



I was thinking the same lol


----------



## FoxC63

Vala said:


> I just realized I never posted my Halloween night resort hunting photos either! Here they are.
> 
> Jake is from the DVC Halloween event - which was seriously underwhelming compared to the year before with Jake, Hook and Smee being there.


Do you remember which characters where at the resorts on Halloween night.  Thanks!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember which characters where at the resorts on Halloween night.  Thanks!



Poly was Elvis Stitch
Saratoga was Chip and Dale in "Dapper outfits"
Coronado was mexican donald alternating with pluto
OKW had events starting several days before halloween, we met scarecrow mickey on 10/28 there idr about halloween itself
Gflo had Scarecrow mickey switching with witch minnie
Allstar sports was football goofy switching with cheerleader daisy
music was panchito switching with donald? i think
movies was movie star minnie and not sure who was switching

That's all I can remember off the top of my head


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Poly was Elvis Stitch
> Saratoga was Chip and Dale in "Dapper outfits"
> Coronado was mexican donald alternating with pluto
> OKW had events starting several days before halloween, we met scarecrow mickey on 10/28 there idr about halloween itself
> Gflo had Scarecrow mickey switching with witch minnie
> Allstar sports was football goofy switching with cheerleader daisy
> music was panchito switching with donald? i think
> movies was movie star minnie and not sure who was switching
> 
> That's all I can remember off the top of my head



Thank you so much!


----------



## Vala

All Star Movies was Minnie switching with Mickey, dark suit with top hat.

Fort Wilderness had Woody, no idea who he was switching with. Probably Jessie.

OKW had Mickey on Halloween night, but I can't remember which outfit for the life of me. I want to say some sort of vampire, I seem to recall a cape with cobwebs. The night before it was Pumpkin Donald.

Music had Panchito and Donald switching, correct.

POFQ had Tiana and Louis alternating.

Port Orleans Riverside had Goofy and Mickey in orange-black outfits, my a9 Mickey photo is from there.

Contemporary had Chip and Dale in the outfits they usually wear at the Festival of Arts, I think they were switching with Minnie.

The Chip and Dale Saratoga outfits are in my picture a3. Only the two there, no switches.

Typhoon Lagoon had tried a dance party with Cop and Robber Chip and Dale (picture a2), but I was told this was changed to a regular meet later.

That's all I can add for now. I have seen pictures of AoA and the Animal Kingdom resorts online, I will see if I can find them again.

EDIT: Found pictures I remembered. 360degreesofDis on Twitter has a lot of outfit pictures if you are ever looking for something like this.

Art of Animation: Pluto in life vest.
Pop Century: Mickey switching with Minnie, clothes look very bright and flowery.
Mickey's BBQ: Scarecrow Mickey, Minnie in a yellowish checkered dress with an apron, Sailor Chip and Dale, Pluto with some googles, probably meant to be an aviator. Goofy looking a lot like the Pete's Silly Sideshow outfit, Pumpkin Donald.
AKL: Safari Daisy, looks like outfit from Tusker House, switching with Pluto, can't really make out outfit.
Carribean beach: Pirate Goofy switching with Pirate Pluto - Goofy's pirate outfit is slightly different from the MNSSHP one.
Beach Club: Minnie in a red outfit, not sure if meant to be a Gypsy or a female Pirate.


----------



## FoxC63

Common now @sherlockmiles , gotta admit this sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Vala

I've done it last year for the first time after seeing everyone's great pictures for years. I can only recommend trying it at least once. The characters may not sound that spectacular, but there's always unique outfits you normally can't catch them in. Plus one or two hidden gems (like Panchito) are always around.

And it's fun, a whirlwind adventure. After everyone scattered at Fort Wilderness (it was the earliest hotel meet, so a lot of the people trying who then split up were together in one line then) I was one of the last to leave and spotted a Japanese couple who seemed unsure of what to do. I asked them where they wanted to go and they said All Star Movies for Mickey. Fort Wilderness to All Star is a big distance, they seemed lost and I really didn't want them to pay for a taxi. So I told them to hop in my car as I was going to All Star Music anyway. They were so happy. We started chatting and when I dropped them off I out of the blue found myself in the possession of a Japanese Stella Lou bag which they on giving to me as a thank you gift. My friends who had decided to skip on Fort Wilderness are still jealous of that. 

I'm definitely planning to do it again at some point in the future. Not this year because we are Asia bound, but 2019 or 2020 are on the agenda.


----------



## FoxC63

Vala said:


> I've done it last year for the first time after seeing everyone's great pictures for years. I can only recommend trying it at least once. The characters may not sound that spectacular, but there's always unique outfits you normally can't catch them in. Plus one or two hidden gems (like Panchito) are always around.
> 
> And it's fun, a whirlwind adventure. After everyone scattered at Fort Wilderness (it was the earliest hotel meet, so a lot of the people trying who then split up were together in one line then) I was one of the last to leave and spotted a Japanese couple who seemed unsure of what to do. I asked them where they wanted to go and they said All Star Movies for Mickey. Fort Wilderness to All Star is a big distance, they seemed lost and I really didn't want them to pay for a taxi. So I told them to hop in my car as I was going to All Star Music anyway. They were so happy. We started chatting and when I dropped them off I out of the blue found myself in the possession of a Japanese Stella Lou bag which they on giving to me as a thank you gift. My friends who had decided to skip on Fort Wilderness are still jealous of that.
> 
> I'm definitely planning to do it again at some point in the future. Not this year because we are Asia bound, but 2019 or 2020 are on the agenda.



I think this a great idea as prices for MNSSHP are not cheap.  Very pleased to hear you got the bag!  Way cool of them.  You know, what goes around comes around!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Vala said:


> I've done it last year for the first time after seeing everyone's great pictures for years. I can only recommend trying it at least once. The characters may not sound that spectacular, but there's always unique outfits you normally can't catch them in. Plus one or two hidden gems (like Panchito) are always around.
> 
> And it's fun, a whirlwind adventure. After everyone scattered at Fort Wilderness (it was the earliest hotel meet, so a lot of the people trying who then split up were together in one line then) I was one of the last to leave and spotted a Japanese couple who seemed unsure of what to do. I asked them where they wanted to go and they said All Star Movies for Mickey. Fort Wilderness to All Star is a big distance, they seemed lost and I really didn't want them to pay for a taxi. So I told them to hop in my car as I was going to All Star Music anyway. They were so happy. We started chatting and when I dropped them off I out of the blue found myself in the possession of a Japanese Stella Lou bag which they on giving to me as a thank you gift. My friends who had decided to skip on Fort Wilderness are still jealous of that.
> 
> I'm definitely planning to do it again at some point in the future. Not this year because we are Asia bound, but 2019 or 2020 are on the agenda.



Agreed. Plus it's one of the only things left at WDW that you can't plan 100% before you go. And in addition to the characters, the resorts have so many other activities going on and the CMs are all in the Halloween spirit. At Poly, they had trick or treating with a map to search out the multiple stops and they literally filled your bag to the top when you were done.


----------



## Vala

lvcourtneyy said:


> Agreed. Plus it's one of the only things left at WDW that you can't plan 100% before you go. And in addition to the characters, the resorts have so many other activities going on and the CMs are all in the Halloween spirit. At Poly, they had trick or treating with a map to search out the multiple stops and they literally filled your bag to the top when you were done.



Oh yes, those activities definitely need to be mentioned to. 

In All Star Sports  and Music they were helping everyone who wanted create "ghoul hands". A plastic glove with candy corn for finger nails and then filled with popcorn, then sealed with a Halloween ribbon. Such a simple thing, but it looked fabulous.


----------



## Cluelyss

Hearing all of this I’m soooooo hoping there’s a party in November!!!! I really want to be at the resorts on Halloween!!!


----------



## hiroMYhero

@monique5 has once again begun her MNSSHP thread - now for 2018!

*"Official" 2018 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - A Spooktacular Celebration!*

, @monique5, and Congrats on your two Top Ten threads for 2017 - MNSSHP and MVMCP!


----------

